# Photos of your Chanels in action...



## Mooshooshoo

Hi,

Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.

Remember to watermark your photographs if possible. 

The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


----------



## petlouie

Thanks


----------



## clu13

In the Crown Club after the Charlotte Hornets rather surprising win over the San Antonio Spurs


----------



## liznaj

Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


----------



## Purseperson420

Walking under cherry blossom trees with my classic WOC [emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## kat99

Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:


----------



## getimocanu

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


Very cute ! What shoes do you wear ?


----------



## Doodles78

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3308441
> 
> Walking under cherry blossom trees with my classic WOC [emoji254][emoji177]



Nice shot!



kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Chanel-jacket.jpg?resize=695%2C607



Loving it!



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.



Perfect outfit!



clu13 said:


> View attachment 3308383
> 
> 
> In the Crown Club after the Charlotte Hornets rather surprising win over the San Antonio Spurs



I adore this jumbo!


----------



## liznaj

getimocanu said:


> Very cute ! What shoes do you wear ?



Thanks! My shoes are from asos 



Doodles78 said:


> Perfect outfit!




Thank you!


----------



## makeupmama

Little Miss Boy had a little fun with me and DH at date night tonight


----------



## MrH

This is what I got this ss16 collection so far but more to come [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] can't wait


----------



## MrH

I love my coco sneakers for men [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Dextersmom

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3308441
> 
> Walking under cherry blossom trees with my classic WOC [emoji254][emoji177]


So pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


Very nice.


----------



## Tonimichelle

makeupmama said:


> Little Miss Boy had a little fun with me and DH at date night tonight


Beautiful boy and you look gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MrH said:


> This is what I got this ss16 collection so far but more to come [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308905
> View attachment 3308906


Oooh I love that ring! Did you get this in the UK and would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!


----------



## Doodles78

MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016



Happy birthday, great gifts!


----------



## Dextersmom

MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016


Beautiful and Happy Birthday!


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

Doodles78 said:


> Happy birthday, great gifts!




Thank you very much!


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful and Happy Birthday!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Rami00

Square Mini in action.


----------



## Irene7899

nice 



MrH said:


> I love my coco sneakers for men [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308911


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.



Outstanding Rami!


----------



## Vanana

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Chanel-jacket.jpg?resize=695%2C607


 
Perfection!



Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3308441
> 
> Walking under cherry blossom trees with my classic WOC [emoji254][emoji177]


 
Wow the deep rich black color on your bag is deliciously Chanel!



makeupmama said:


> Little Miss Boy had a little fun with me and DH at date night tonight


 
You look great! loving all the interesting hardware that accent the little black dress. hope you had a great time!



MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016


 
Wow that bag has such shiny and puffy quilts! and the matching wallet is adorable (at a perfect versatile size too!).  Congrats on the great birthday gifts!!! 



Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.


 
You *always* look so nice (that goes without saying) but that gorgeous nail polish against the neutral colors of that outfit takes it to another level. Oh yeah, there's that gorgeous black square mini too, of course. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.



Beautiful, Rami!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> You *always* look so nice (that goes without saying) but that gorgeous nail polish against the neutral colors of that outfit takes it to another level. Oh yeah, there's that gorgeous black square mini too, of course.



Thankyou. You are always kind Vanana. The nail polish is by Ciaté - one of their mini gelology pots called "Cabaret"


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Outstanding Rami!


Ari, long time no see. Hope you are well. Thank you xx


FunBagz said:


> Beautiful, Rami!


Thank you FunBagz.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

On the carpet in our office... Posing for an IG pic [emoji12]


----------



## Dextersmom

CrackBerryCream said:


> On the carpet in our office... Posing for an IG pic [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3309608


Gorgeous reissue.


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

@Vanana It was an excellent find! Hard to believe she's from 2005!


----------



## Jujuma

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Chanel-jacket.jpg?resize=695%2C607




I don't wear red but your outfit makes me want a red bag. Looks beyond great!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous reissue.



Thank you, I took great care of it (=didn't wear it often) because the metallic color rubs off relatively fast in the corners...


----------



## graceandfaith

Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.



Beautiful ensemble Rami !!!!


----------



## clu13

Heading to book club


----------



## yinnie

Went on a tour of Pompeii ruins and a hike up the volcano that caused the wipe out 2000years ago. 

Took my durable trusty "simply cc" Mini Chanel flap, tough enough to even walk through rain! It is my holiday go-to companion [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## rubyscowgirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3310339




Love your look, edgy and beautiful, enjoy your day! [emoji253]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rubyscowgirl said:


> Love your look, edgy and beautiful, enjoy your day! [emoji253]


 
Thank you!!  Enjoy your day too!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016



Gorgeous, and love the picture! And congrats on your first post! And what a post indeed! Happy belated bday )


----------



## MrH

New silk for SS16 [emoji835]&#65039;[emoji840][emoji836]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## cocolv

I can't tell you how much I love using this backpack (it's the smaller one). It's also more durable than I thought it would be (it's calfskin, I believe).  Thanks for letting me share. &#128578;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MrH said:


> New silk for SS16 [emoji835]&#65039;[emoji840][emoji836]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310983



So pretty!!



cocolv said:


> View attachment 3311132
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love using this backpack (it's the smaller one). It's also more durable than I thought it would be (it's calfskin, I believe).  Thanks for letting me share. &#128578;




Beautiful!!


----------



## cocolv

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!



Thanks &#128521;


----------



## Brucewayne13

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3310339



Looking so chic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Brucewayne13 said:


> Looking so chic!




Thank you!!


----------



## MissAdhd

yinnie said:


> Went on a tour of Pompeii ruins and a hike up the volcano that caused the wipe out 2000years ago.
> 
> Took my durable trusty "simply cc" Mini Chanel flap, tough enough to even walk through rain! It is my holiday go-to companion [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3310144



May I ask what that is in your hand?


----------



## yinnie

MissAdhd said:


> May I ask what that is in your hand?




It was a rock from the volcano!


----------



## yinnie

Gorgeous day yesterday in Capri!!!!


----------



## MissAdhd

yinnie said:


> It was a rock from the volcano!



I totally thought it was cake and was wondering why you held it like that... Says a lot about me.
Hope you had (or are having) a fun and safe trip!


----------



## mimikul

All the way from Paris.


----------



## Bibi25260

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


You look fab!


kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Chanel-jacket.jpg?resize=695%2C607


Love the jacket and bag! You look gorgeous!


MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016


Beautiful gifts, great pic!


CrackBerryCream said:


> On the carpet in our office... Posing for an IG pic [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3309608



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3311826
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day yesterday in Capri!!!!


What a beautiful view and gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with French riviera and black and grey necklace.

Have a nice Easter weekend!


----------



## BagLady14

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with French riviera and black and grey necklace.
> 
> Have a nice Easter weekend!



I love your bag.  Beautiful but practical.  Happy Easter to you, too.


----------



## LipstickMonster

mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.




How did you find this? Wow


----------



## AAngela

mimikul said:


> all the way from paris.



wow!!


----------



## Ketaki

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with French riviera and black and grey necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice Easter weekend!




Very elegant and understated. Love the bag and necklace combo! You look great. 



mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.




Stunning!



cocolv said:


> View attachment 3311132
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love using this backpack (it's the smaller one). It's also more durable than I thought it would be (it's calfskin, I believe).  Thanks for letting me share. &#128578;




I wish I had unlimited funds. This is so cool! 



MrH said:


> New silk for SS16 [emoji835]&#65039;[emoji840][emoji836]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310983




Love this. Do share mod pix with this scarf.


----------



## Ketaki

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3310339




Very stylish! 



yinnie said:


> Went on a tour of Pompeii ruins and a hike up the volcano that caused the wipe out 2000years ago.
> 
> Took my durable trusty "simply cc" Mini Chanel flap, tough enough to even walk through rain! It is my holiday go-to companion [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3310144




Love this. Hope you are having fun! 




clu13 said:


> Heading to book club
> 
> View attachment 3310007




Beauty and brains. Perfect! 



CrackBerryCream said:


> On the carpet in our office... Posing for an IG pic [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3309608




Love this. Very pretty. 




Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.




Wow Rami! Love everything about this shot. The bag, the outfit! 



MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016




Congrats! Your bag and wallet look beautiful. So shiny!


----------



## Ketaki

Can't stop carrying my red chevron cf with everything! Please excuse the mirror with my kids' "paw prints" as they call it.


----------



## Bibi25260

BagLady14 said:


> I love your bag.  Beautiful but practical.  Happy Easter to you, too.


Thank you! Yes I prefer practical 


Ketaki said:


> Very elegant and understated. Love the bag and necklace combo! You look great!


Thank you so much Ketaki!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ketaki said:


> Can't stop carrying my red chevron cf with everything! Please excuse the mirror with my kids' "paw prints" as they call it.
> 
> View attachment 3312279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312280


It's clear why you can't stop carrying this beautiful red bag! And love your outfits, you look fabulous!


----------



## FunBagz

Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ketaki said:


> Can't stop carrying my red chevron cf with everything! Please excuse the mirror with my kids' "paw prints" as they call it.
> 
> View attachment 3312279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312280


Beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!


I can see why&#8230;gorgeous.


----------



## Dluvch

Ketaki said:


> Can't stop carrying my red chevron cf with everything! Please excuse the mirror with my kids' "paw prints" as they call it.
> 
> View attachment 3312279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312280



I love this bag!!!!!!!! So much that I got my sister to buy it:greengrin:  I wish I wasn't so tapped out and already have some reds I would love to have one!!!!!  Please keep the mod shots coming!!!!!!

You look fabulous Ketaki!


----------



## LipstickMonster

Iridescent double carry


----------



## LipstickMonster




----------



## UpTime

FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!



Gorgeouss, is that the new medium?


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!


A gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Doodles78

LipstickMonster said:


> View attachment 3312545
> 
> View attachment 3312546
> 
> View attachment 3312547



Such a cool look.


----------



## fr21styl

Aahhmazing!! &#128525;&#128538;


----------



## Dluvch

LipstickMonster said:


> View attachment 3312545
> 
> View attachment 3312546
> 
> View attachment 3312547



You are gorgeous! I love your bag!


----------



## LipstickMonster

Thank you guys. This bag is such a weird bag.
I find it hard to wear. I'm just mesmerized by it but it's just so strange!


----------



## Gwapa30

Happy Easter everyone[emoji3]


----------



## Gwapa30

Please excuse my baby bump Have a great Easter)


----------



## Vanana

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3312938
> 
> Please excuse my baby bump Have a great Easter)


 
Yay Bag Twins!!! 


Looks great on you and is that jacket from Spring? 


So pretty... 


I haven't seen too many photos of this bag around. 


How do you like it? I thought it might be a bit on the delicate side (I'm careful to avoid wetness from sitting or soaking through not wiped off, and friction from extended/repeat rubbing against the edges of the pixels to ensure it won't "lift").  The mini size makes it easier to avoid these though. No matter what nothing can stop me from using my bags though. 


I love it so much!!  Even my husband truly love it and often ask me to choose it when we go out.


----------



## Vanana

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3312937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone[emoji3]


 
By the way you captured the color so nicely in this photo, no flash and plenty of natural light - is it? I find it hard to capture this color due to the metallic reflections.


----------



## raspberries712

LipstickMonster said:


> Thank you guys. This bag is such a weird bag.
> I find it hard to wear. I'm just mesmerized by it but it's just so strange!



Same bag, same problem. I think it's just a lot of "bag" and I have to wear a simple outfit or it clashes with the bag. I think the bag is a little simpler without the waist chain or the waist chain just hanging under the bag which is what i do when im trying to make the bag go with my outfit vs making my outfit work with the bag if that makes sense. I also think the leather strap is pretty wide with a lot of color. Usually with Chanel bags the chain is thinner than this leather strap so it isnt as hard for the bag to go with your outfit and the bag isn't as distracting. I'm honestly trying to see if there's a way I can macgyver this waist strap into a shoulder strap (maybe removing one side of the second loopy chain and attaching it to a lobster claw so I can shift where it hangs from?) But I don't make bags so this has been a lot of wishful thinking!

But like you I just think this is such a beautiful bag and I can't bear to give up on it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gwapa30

Vanana said:


> Yay Bag Twins!!!
> 
> 
> Looks great on you and is that jacket from Spring?
> 
> 
> So pretty...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen too many photos of this bag around.
> 
> 
> How do you like it? I thought it might be a bit on the delicate side (I'm careful to avoid wetness from sitting or soaking through not wiped off, and friction from extended/repeat rubbing against the edges of the pixels to ensure it won't "lift").  The mini size makes it easier to avoid these though. No matter what nothing can stop me from using my bags though.
> 
> 
> I love it so much!!  Even my husband truly love it and often ask me to choose it when we go out.




This is my first time using this bag. I love it. I don't think it's delicate. Enjoy your bag. The jacket is from spring act 2. It will be put in good use this spring I'm sure with my belly growing. Have a great day.


----------



## Gwapa30

Vanana said:


> By the way you captured the color so nicely in this photo, no flash and plenty of natural light - is it? I find it hard to capture this color due to the metallic reflections.




Thank you. I'm not good at taking pic at all. Yes good lighting helps


----------



## mimikul

LipstickMonster said:


> How did you find this? Wow


Lets just say I got really lucky, I was told there was one on hold in Paris and the client did not purchase it and my SA got it transferred from Paris to London. It's such a beautiful piece.


----------



## mimikul

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you doll, it really is!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Easter.


----------



## Rami00

Taken from my IG!


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG!


 
Is this the 16S bright blue?! Do I get to be bag twins with Rami?!?!?!?! 


I haven't taken this baby out yet. It looked gorgeous in your photo under the sun!


----------



## jssl1688

Happy Easter to all. Wearing my Chanel sandals and ml beige caviar.


----------



## jssl1688

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG!




Love the mini and your gorg bracelet. )


----------



## Irene7899

Nice sandal and classic bag, also like your dress


jssl1688 said:


> Happy Easter to all. Wearing my Chanel sandals and ml beige caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313335
> View attachment 3313337


----------



## Purseperson420

Happy Easter, everyone! [emoji195][emoji254]


----------



## Dextersmom

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3312938
> 
> Please excuse my baby bump Have a great Easter)


Beautiful.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

My most loved Chanel necklace &#128150;
Thank you everyone for posting your lovely action shots, they bring a smile to me everyday &#128522;


----------



## Ketaki

Dira said:


> I love this bag!!!!!!!! So much that I got my sister to buy it:greengrin:  I wish I wasn't so tapped out and already have some reds I would love to have one!!!!!  Please keep the mod shots coming!!!!!!
> 
> You look fabulous Ketaki!




Thanks! Haha. That's a great way to double your bag collection. Sharing is caring, after all! I love your reds! You've been inspiring me all these months! 




Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.




Thank you 



Bibi25260 said:


> It's clear why you can't stop carrying this beautiful red bag! And love your outfits, you look fabulous!




Thank you! It is so addictive! I put it down for a day or two then grab it back again!


----------



## SunBunny

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## bgirl525

jssl1688 said:


> Happy Easter to all. Wearing my Chanel sandals and ml beige caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313335
> View attachment 3313337




Beautiful outfit and hand bag. I got a question - was this OC taken at the Montage?


----------



## Missy Jny

Happy Easter everyone! Taken from my Instagram [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Magdelene

Missy Jny said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Taken from my Instagram [emoji173]&#65039;




Totally Gorgeous!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> Is this the 16S bright blue?! Do I get to be bag twins with Rami?!?!?!?!
> I haven't taken this baby out yet. It looked gorgeous in your photo under the sun!


Omg! Bag twins!!!!!! The color was just love at first sight ..... So gorgeous. Looking forward to see mod pics :kiss:


jssl1688 said:


> Love the mini and your gorg bracelet. )


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Missy Jny said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Taken from my Instagram [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3313411
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone! [emoji195][emoji254]


Beautiful Neutral.


Everydaydazzler said:


> My most loved Chanel necklace &#65533;&#65533;
> Thank you everyone for posting your lovely action shots, they bring a smile to me everyday &#65533;&#65533;


&#65533;&#65533;&#10024; don't blame you... It is gorgeous.


SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3313493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend


On point &#65533;&#65533; is that a mini boy?


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG!



I love the color Rami and lambskin is so luxurious!!!!!! Perfection!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Happy Easter.



Love it! Happy belated Easter my friend!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Rami00 said:


> &#65533;&#65533;&#10024; don't blame you... It is gorgeous.
> 
> Thank you Rami &#128522;


----------



## FunBagz

Thank you, all!  



UpTime said:


> Gorgeouss, is that the new medium?



UpTime, this is the Old Medium size.


----------



## SunBunny

Rami00 said:


> On point &#65533;&#65533; is that a mini boy?



Thank you Rami00! It is the small 8" boy or what some call mini now.


----------



## Gwapa30

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## jssl1688

Irene7899 said:


> Nice sandal and classic bag, also like your dress



thank you irene



bgirl525 said:


> Beautiful outfit and hand bag. I got a question - was this OC taken at the Montage?



thank you bgirl, yes it is the montage laguna!! do you live around the area? good eye )


----------



## noreen_uk

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3311826
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day yesterday in Capri!!!!


great shot and beautiful bag



mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.


congrats on your gorgeous boy



Bibi25260 said:


> Today with French riviera and black and grey necklace.
> 
> Have a nice Easter weekend!


love this combo bibi hope you have a great easter break



Ketaki said:


> Can't stop carrying my red chevron cf with everything! Please excuse the mirror with my kids' "paw prints" as they call it.
> 
> View attachment 3312279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312280


gorgeous bag ketaki and perfectly match with your dress



FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!



your boy is a great companion for shopping spree


----------



## noreen_uk

LipstickMonster said:


> View attachment 3312545
> 
> View attachment 3312546
> 
> View attachment 3312547


great bag



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3312938
> 
> Please excuse my baby bump Have a great Easter)


beautiful bag and love your jacket


----------



## noreen_uk

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3313411
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone! [emoji195][emoji254]


your bag matches well with your dress



Everydaydazzler said:


> My most loved Chanel necklace &#128150;
> Thank you everyone for posting your lovely action shots, they bring a smile to me everyday &#128522;


great style love how you match your necklace with your outfit



SunBunny said:


> View attachment 3313493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend


wow great bag



Missy Jny said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Taken from my Instagram [emoji173]&#65039;


beautiful bag


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.


great shot rami



CrackBerryCream said:


> On the carpet in our office... Posing for an IG pic [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3309608


i love this bag such a beautiful shot



clu13 said:


> Heading to book club
> 
> View attachment 3310007


your ocase is a great companion



yinnie said:


> Went on a tour of Pompeii ruins and a hike up the volcano that caused the wipe out 2000years ago.
> 
> Took my durable trusty "simply cc" Mini Chanel flap, tough enough to even walk through rain! It is my holiday go-to companion [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3310144


gorgeous bag



HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3310339


love your casual outfit


----------



## MrH

My pvt planes finally arrived [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji836]&#65039;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

noreen_uk said:


> your bag matches well with your dress
> 
> 
> great style love how you match your necklace with your outfit
> 
> 
> wow great bag
> 
> 
> beautiful bag



Thank you! &#128522;&#10024; Have a wonderful day!


----------



## getimocanu

jssl1688 said:


> Happy Easter to all. Wearing my Chanel sandals and ml beige caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313335
> View attachment 3313337


Very nice outfit !What is your dress?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

MrH said:


> My pvt planes finally arrived [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji836]&#65039;
> View attachment 3314329


 
How much was this beauty?


----------



## Bibi25260

noreen_uk said:


> love this combo bibi hope you have a great easter break


Thank you Noreen! I hope your Easter weekend was great.


----------



## Bibi25260

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3312937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone[emoji3]





Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3312938
> 
> Please excuse my baby bump Have a great Easter)



Love your bag, great with your jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

jssl1688 said:


> Happy Easter to all. Wearing my Chanel sandals and ml beige caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313335
> View attachment 3313337


You looks so fabulous, love the bag and sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3313411
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone! [emoji195][emoji254]


What a lovey mini! Your mani just perfect for Easter, hope your Easter was great.


----------



## Crispix

At Home Depot the other day &#128521;


----------



## Nanciii

My most used Chanel~


----------



## SunBunny

noreen_uk said:


> wow great bag


 
Thank you noreen_uk! He's my favorite boy =)


----------



## SunshineIsland

Crispix said:


> At Home Depot the other day &#128521;



Love your boy bag! May I know what size? Thanks


----------



## Crispix

SunshineIsland said:


> Love your boy bag! May I know what size? Thanks


It's size small.  I have the old med size boy bag as well as a boy woc.  I use this size the most.  It's holds the same as the classic mini.  &#10084; it!


----------



## Gwapa30

noreen_uk said:


> great bag
> 
> 
> beautiful bag and love your jacket



Thank you Noreen_uk


----------



## alyssalenore

My boys first day out. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## QueenBeeUrgello

Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky


----------



## Kimwal02

This is my first time trying to upload a pic but it looks sideways... 

Hoping for another beautiful Spring day with my soft lamb baby.


----------



## xianfang

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky



I love ur jacket too!!!


----------



## Magdelene

Just home from midnight show with my new baby and my new lovely phone case! [emoji166][emoji164][emoji336]&#128253;[emoji171]


----------



## Sookie888

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3314830
> 
> My most used Chanel~



It's so hard to find this kind of bag in Japan! I wanted this in beige and black caviar! Yours look perfect!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sookie888

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky



Love it!&#10084;


----------



## FunBagz

All so beautiful!  I love popping in here to see all the mod shots!


----------



## MarLie

running some errands with my green pouch[emoji4]


----------



## Selenia4

Catching some sun with my jumbo.


----------



## AAngela

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky



Gorgeous bag!
Is it M/L lambskin or cavier?


----------



## AAngela

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3315624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching some sun with my jumbo.



Love your bag and outfit!


----------



## 00sara00

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3310339




I love the way you shortened the strap pf your bag.
How did you do it? And which size is this bag? Maxi or Jumbo?


----------



## Everydaydazzler

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3315126
> 
> 
> My boys first day out. [emoji5]&#65039;



What a great pic to capture his first outing! You look cute too!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky



Lovely combo with your new baby, boots jacket...everything! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Kimwal02 said:


> This is my first time trying to upload a pic but it looks sideways...
> 
> Hoping for another beautiful Spring day with my soft lamb baby.



This delightful baby could make any day beautiful! What a wonderful color and oh so soft looking!!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3315433
> 
> 
> Just home from midnight show with my new baby and my new lovely phone case! [emoji166][emoji164][emoji336]&#128253;[emoji171]



Oh, what a cutie! Nice case too! &#128150;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3315584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running some errands with my green pouch[emoji4]



Beautiful! Green is my favorite color and your flowers are wonderful as well &#128522;&#128151;


----------



## verychic555

Relaxing on a sunny day


----------



## verychic555

Oops sorry


----------



## Dextersmom

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3315624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching some sun with my jumbo.


Gorgeous.


----------



## verychic555

Really sorry guys I don't know what went wrong


----------



## chanelloverz

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3310339



Nice! 

Did this to my bag the other day! And it worked just fine.


----------



## Luvurlp77

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3314830
> 
> My most used Chanel~




What size is this?


----------



## MarLie

Everydaydazzler said:


> Beautiful! Green is my favorite color and your flowers are wonderful as well [emoji4][emoji175]




Thank you[emoji3]


----------



## Nanciii

Luvurlp77 said:


> What size is this?




It's the m/l~


----------



## josiren

Kimwal02 said:


> This is my first time trying to upload a pic but it looks sideways...
> 
> Hoping for another beautiful Spring day with my soft lamb baby.




Oh Kimwal! Love your Bag!!
Ive been looking for this forever!
Cud you please share the code if you still have it plszzzz..


Love it!!! =)


----------



## QueenBeeUrgello

M/L in caviar and GHW =) thanks


----------



## QueenBeeUrgello

Thank you =)


----------



## Magdelene

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3315584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running some errands with my green pouch[emoji4]




Gorgeous green! And I love your flowers! [emoji7][emoji257]


----------



## Vanana

16S bright blue chevron caviar M/L first outing heading to work with me. So in love with this bag!  The Chanel Blue bag game is strong this season 


Sorry for the huge photo - no clue how to adjust size...


----------



## Irene7899

beside your beautiful bag, I like your jacket too. I too love wearing jacket with jean 



Vanana said:


> 16S bright blue chevron caviar M/L first outing heading to work with me. So in love with this bag!  The Chanel Blue bag game is strong this season
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge photo - no clue how to adjust size...


----------



## gail13

verychic555 said:


> Really sorry guys I don't know what went wrong



Is this the calf hair?  It's very pretty......


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Vanana said:


> 16S bright blue chevron caviar M/L first outing heading to work with me. So in love with this bag!  The Chanel Blue bag game is strong this season
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge photo - no clue how to adjust size...



Looking good Vanana &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## verychic555

yes it is...


----------



## verychic555

gail13 said:


> Is this the calf hair?  It's very pretty......



Yes it is


----------



## Vanana

Irene7899 said:


> beside your beautiful bag, I like your jacket too. I too love wearing jacket with jean


 


Everydaydazzler said:


> Looking good Vanana &#128153;&#128153;


 
Thank you so much for the kind words, the bag did all the hard work.  I love jackets/blazers - storing them is a constant struggle though


----------



## Bibi25260

Crispix said:


> At Home Depot the other day &#128521;


What a great combo!


Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3314830
> 
> My most used Chanel~


Looking good!


alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3315126
> 
> 
> My boys first day out. [emoji5]&#65039;



You look fab!


----------



## Bibi25260

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky


You look stunning! Love your whole outfit and bag of course!


Kimwal02 said:


> This is my first time trying to upload a pic but it looks sideways...
> 
> Hoping for another beautiful Spring day with my soft lamb baby.


Lovely chevron!


Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3315433
> 
> 
> Just home from midnight show with my new baby and my new lovely phone case! [emoji166][emoji164][emoji336]&#128253;[emoji171]


Love your mini!


MarLie said:


> View attachment 3315584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running some errands with my green pouch[emoji4]



Gorgeous green!


----------



## Bibi25260

verychic555 said:


> Really sorry guys I don't know what went wrong


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> 16S bright blue chevron caviar M/L first outing heading to work with me. So in love with this bag!  The Chanel Blue bag game is strong this season
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge photo - no clue how to adjust size...


You look so stunning!! Love the bag and jacket and whole outfit!


----------



## verychic555

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!



Thanks!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Vanana said:


> 16S bright blue chevron caviar M/L first outing heading to work with me. So in love with this bag!  The Chanel Blue bag game is strong this season
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge photo - no clue how to adjust size...




You look amazing!! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MarLie

Magdelene said:


> Gorgeous green! And I love your flowers! [emoji7][emoji257]




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## ironic568

Vanana said:


> 16S bright blue chevron caviar M/L first outing heading to work with me. So in love with this bag!  The Chanel Blue bag game is strong this season
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge photo - no clue how to adjust size...



I'm usually not a fan of blue or chevron, but I have to say, it looks absolutely gorgeous on you !


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so stunning!! Love the bag and jacket and whole outfit!


 
Thanks so much, it's so much fun putting outfits and accessories together


----------



## Vanana

nycmamaofone said:


> You look amazing!! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks so much for the kind words


----------



## Vanana

ironic568 said:


> I'm usually not a fan of blue or chevron, but I have to say, it looks absolutely gorgeous on you !


 
Aw thank you so much, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage Chanel flap, Romwe skirt and Old Navy heels:


----------



## lovesbmw

Everydaydazzler said:


> My most loved Chanel necklace &#128150;
> Thank you everyone for posting your lovely action shots, they bring a smile to me everyday &#128522;



Pretty in pink


----------



## Everydaydazzler

lovesbmw said:


> Pretty in pink



Thank you lovesbmw &#128522;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Soon to be hubby got me some flowers today for no reason (that's always the BEST reason ) and they smell like spring&#10084;&#65039; Sunny in London today! Chanel jumbo single flap caviar from 2008 can't get enough of this thing. And I'm so happy I found it!


----------



## liznaj

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Soon to be hubby got me some flowers today for no reason (that's always the BEST reason ) and they smell like spring[emoji173]&#65039; Sunny in London today! Chanel jumbo single flap caviar from 2008 can't get enough of this thing. And I'm so happy I found it!




[emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## mmaya

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage Chanel flap, Romwe skirt and Old Navy heels:


I love your look... So pretty ready for spring..


----------



## mmaya

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Me and new baby =) bought this in London 1 week before the recent price increase! #lucky


Beautiful


----------



## Everydaydazzler

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Soon to be hubby got me some flowers today for no reason (that's always the BEST reason ) and they smell like spring&#10084;&#65039; Sunny in London today! Chanel jumbo single flap caviar from 2008 can't get enough of this thing. And I'm so happy I found it!


Lovely flowers, such a kind thing of him to do! Your bag looks so pristine and gorgeous! Enjoy the sunny weather! &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

I bought this bag in 2000 (so I am not that young [emoji136]&#127995
To me it resembles the Chanel SS 2016 Vanity case in the handbag collection.
The first picture gives better detail.  The second picture shows the similarity to the current version!


----------



## Keren16

My mini.  I like little versions [emoji41]


----------



## Rami00

Square mini in action!


----------



## Milky caramel

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3318275
> View attachment 3318276
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2000 (so I am not that young [emoji136]&#127995
> To me it resembles the Chanel SS 2016 Vanity case in the handbag collection.
> The first picture gives better detail.  The second picture shows the similarity to the current version!


Luv ur bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3318289
> View attachment 3318291
> 
> 
> My mini.  I like little versions [emoji41]


Beautiful.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

liznaj said:


> [emoji7] gorgeous!



Such a great bag&#10084;&#65039;


Everydaydazzler said:


> Lovely flowers, such a kind thing of him to do! Your bag looks so pristine and gorgeous! Enjoy the sunny weather! &#9728;&#65039;


Yes! Points for him! Seriously, he is amazing!! Love that he doesn't get me red roses, he always comes home with some plant I've never seen before. Hehe the sunny weather turned into rain. That's London for you! The bag, I was so lucky with. Came in amazing preloved condition. Had to fix a stitch on it, but Chanel did it for free. Such a score. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3318275
> View attachment 3318276
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2000 (so I am not that young [emoji136]&#127995
> To me it resembles the Chanel SS 2016 Vanity case in the handbag collection.
> The first picture gives better detail.  The second picture shows the similarity to the current version!



This is to die for Keren. So unique and polished.


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Square mini in action!



Love the colour and style on you Rami.


----------



## Keren16

Milky caramel said:


> Luv ur bag.




Thank you! I took her out of my archives!!


----------



## Keren16

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.




Thank you!  It's like shopping my closet.  I forget what I own[emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> This is to die for Keren. So unique and polished.




Thanks LaChocolat!  I think about you often as one of my first friends from tPF.  Hope all is well[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Took this little beauty out to dinner tonight.


----------



## puticat

sakura


----------



## ScottyGal

Last night - Off to a party with my new to me square mini.
I shortened the strap a tiny bit (literally just a few sections of the chain, no great length) by clipping a bit of the strap from each side together under the flap using a clasp, as I preferred it looking shorter and it means it wasn't causing my dress to ride up when I was walking:sly:


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Square mini in action!


 
Beautiful - as always.  So in love with this bag and it goes with everything! 


Not too long ago we were both just saying about adding pops of color in square mini - NAILED It!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> Beautiful - as always.  So in love with this bag and it goes with everything!
> 
> 
> Not too long ago we were both just saying about adding pops of color in square mini - NAILED It!



Yay! &#128111;&#128111; thank you! I heard there is a green one too this season but haven't seen it in lambskin. Maybe I'll add one more next year.


----------



## Stacy31

Heading out for the day with my chevron woc Please excuse the mess...I'm switching out my son's Winter wardrobe for Spring and not sure what to keep~ thus the clothes in the background


----------



## liznaj

Today's bag!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Yesterday, I carried my white diagonal Kelly. I love this bag so much!!!


----------



## gail13

PrincessCypress said:


> Yesterday, I carried my white diagonal Kelly. I love this bag so much!!!



So cute, so very Lily Pullitzer!


----------



## Rami00

The other night!


----------



## Jereni

First time out with my Reissue Charms WOC!  Terrible hotel bathroom light notwithstanding.


----------



## Rami00

Stacy31 said:


> Heading out for the day with my chevron woc Please excuse the mess...I'm switching out my son's Winter wardrobe for Spring and not sure what to keep~ thus the clothes in the background





liznaj said:


> Today's bag!
> View attachment 3319470





PrincessCypress said:


> Yesterday, I carried my white diagonal Kelly. I love this bag so much!!!


That bag is so ladylike. Enjoy it.


Jereni said:


> First time out with my Reissue Charms WOC!  Terrible hotel bathroom light notwithstanding.
> 
> View attachment 3319567



Love the way you styled it.


----------



## Keren16

Dextersmom said:


> Took this little beauty out to dinner tonight.




It's beautiful![emoji178]


----------



## Keren16

liznaj said:


> Today's bag!
> View attachment 3319470




Love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
(Looks just like mine!  Actually thought it was but our nail polish is different)


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> The other night!




Absolutely beautiful!  Everyone-including the Chanel[emoji170]


----------



## Keren16

_Lee said:


> Last night - Off to a party with my new to me square mini.
> I shortened the strap a tiny bit (literally just a few sections of the chain, no great length) by clipping a bit of the strap from each side together under the flap using a clasp, as I preferred it looking shorter and it means it wasn't causing my dress to ride up when I was walking:sly:




Love all[emoji173]&#65039;. The mini looks perfect on you


----------



## Keren16

Jereni said:


> First time out with my Reissue Charms WOC!  Terrible hotel bathroom light notwithstanding.
> 
> View attachment 3319567




Really looks wonderful !
Hope you had a great time[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

PrincessCypress said:


> Yesterday, I carried my white diagonal Kelly. I love this bag so much!!!




Very elegant!
Stunning colors [emoji178]


----------



## Dluvch

_Lee said:


> Last night - Off to a party with my new to me square mini.
> I shortened the strap a tiny bit (literally just a few sections of the chain, no great length) by clipping a bit of the strap from each side together under the flap using a clasp, as I preferred it looking shorter and it means it wasn't causing my dress to ride up when I was walking:sly:



Red hot look!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> The other night!



Omg!  Stunning!!!!!! I had to say again this look is so perfect! Gingy is soooooo adorable!


----------



## Dextersmom

Keren16 said:


> It's beautiful![emoji178]


Thank you.


----------



## clarabellaZ

Rami00 said:


> The other night!




Lovely and your dog is adorable!!!!


----------



## jax818

Sunday funday with my so black reissue...


----------



## CaribeanQueen

_Lee said:


> Last night - Off to a party with my new to me square mini.
> I shortened the strap a tiny bit (literally just a few sections of the chain, no great length) by clipping a bit of the strap from each side together under the flap using a clasp, as I preferred it looking shorter and it means it wasn't causing my dress to ride up when I was walking:sly:




You look amazing.  Enjoy your mini


----------



## liznaj

Rami00 said:


> That bag is so ladylike. Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way you styled it.







Keren16 said:


> Love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> (Looks just like mine!  Actually thought it was but our nail polish is different)




Thanks Rami and Keren [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

jax818 said:


> Sunday funday with my so black reissue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319678



I'm loving the dark hardware with the glossy black leather


----------



## lovesbmw

PrincessCypress said:


> Yesterday, I carried my white diagonal Kelly. I love this bag so much!!!


Pretty in Pink


----------



## ScottyGal

Keren16 said:


> Love all[emoji173]&#65039;. The mini looks perfect on you





Dira said:


> Red hot look!!!!! Love it!





CaribeanQueen said:


> You look amazing.  Enjoy your mini



Thank you


----------



## PrincessCypress

gail13 said:


> So cute, so very Lily Pullitzer!



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Rami00 said:


> That bag is so ladylike. Enjoy it.



I am, Rami00, thank you! I agree, the diagonal stitching does make her quite ladylike.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Keren16 said:


> Very elegant!
> Stunning colors [emoji178]



Awww, thank you, Keren16!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovesbmw said:


> Pretty in Pink



Thanks so much lovesbmw, I love pink!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Rami00 said:


> The other night!



Your cute pup distracted me from your mini, lol!


----------



## PrincessCypress

jax818 said:


> Sunday funday with my so black reissue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319678



Stunning! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Selenia4

Thank you!!


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Everyone-including the Chanel[emoji170]


Thank you.


Dira said:


> Omg!  Stunning!!!!!! I had to say again this look is so perfect! Gingy is soooooo adorable!


Aww Thank you Dira. Gingy doesn't want to miss any selfie 


clarabellaZ said:


> Lovely and your dog is adorable!!!!


Thank you. 


PrincessCypress said:


> Your cute pup distracted me from your mini, lol!


Thank you. He wants to be in every pic lol. Everytime I have my phone in that selfie angle ..he comes running lol.


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing black espadrille and red flap


----------



## SunBunny

Rami00 said:


> The other night!




Absolutely beautiful! You always look so elegant. I am so in love with that blue! Now your black square mini has a pal


----------



## emalita

Hi Ladies
Great photos everyone!





I recently bought this red boy WOC in lambskin in Hong Kong airport, and took it out during my vacation a few times. The lambskin is very very fragile, sadly.  I was regretting getting lambskin at first (it is very, very fragile), but I love the way this bag looks with black and white outfits. 


Here is another pic of my SHW Classic Flap Jumbo in Caviar.






Cheers Everyone


----------



## bakeacookie

Green WOC during my break!


----------



## Rami00

SunBunny said:


> Absolutely beautiful! You always look so elegant. I am so in love with that blue! Now your black square mini has a pal



Thank you SunBunny! I sold my black square mini already..my aim is to always stay under 10 bags at a time.


----------



## Rami00

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3320845
> 
> Green WOC during my break!



beautiful green!


----------



## bakeacookie

Rami00 said:


> beautiful green!




Thanks!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Going sofa shopping and these are oh so comfortable for the search! Have a wonderful day Chanel lovers! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## SunBunny

Rami00 said:


> Thank you SunBunny! I sold my black square mini already..my aim is to always stay under 10 bags at a time.




That's a good idea. I'm trying to downsize as I find myself reaching for the same bags. Quality over quantity right!


----------



## monica6

My fav little work companion &#128578;&#128578;


----------



## blkclk

About to go run errands and pick up the kids with my black caviar WOC and Valentino crystal flip flops...


----------



## BanIslander

Rami00 said:


> Thank you SunBunny! I sold my black square mini already..my aim is to always stay under 10 bags at a time.




I admire your ability to do that :O i have like 80 bags  and i have a hard time letting them go!


----------



## Rami00

BanIslander said:


> I admire your ability to do that :O i have like 80 bags  and i have a hard time letting them go!



Wow! Now that's a collection! Lots of girls would kill for it..... I like minimal number of pieces in my closet.


----------



## Pursebop

*Black beauties...*


----------



## emalita

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3320845
> 
> Green WOC during my break!



Gorgeous! It's the same as mine, except yours is a lovely unique green.


----------



## babycinnamon

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3320845
> 
> Green WOC during my break!




Absolutely love this green!! You can say I'm GREEN with envy [emoji51]


----------



## Kmora

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3320845
> 
> Green WOC during my break!



WOW! this is lovely!


----------



## bakeacookie

emalita said:


> Gorgeous! It's the same as mine, except yours is a lovely unique green.



Thank you!



babycinnamon said:


> Absolutely love this green!! You can say I'm GREEN with envy [emoji51]


Lol! Thank you.



Kmora said:


> WOW! this is lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Everydaydazzler

Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3321948



Very cute! &#128151;


----------



## kittymoomoo

Happy hump day friends !!  My plan for today is to enjoy the gorgeous chain details of Chanel today.


----------



## TexasMrs.B

Everydaydazzler said:


> Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;


Love the color, beautiful!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

kittymoomoo said:


> Happy hump day friends !!  My plan for today is to enjoy the gorgeous chain details of Chanel today.



Oh, these are beautiful together!!! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

TexasMrs.B said:


> Love the color, beautiful!



Thank you very much!  &#128522;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

******** said:


> *Black beauties...*


Beautiful!!!



Everydaydazzler said:


> Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;




Love the color!!!



kittymoomoo said:


> Happy hump day friends !!  My plan for today is to enjoy the gorgeous chain details of Chanel today.




Lovely!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's such a happy color! &#10024;


----------



## Tall1Grl

everydaydazzler said:


> another bright & sunny day in florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;



o-m-g  2df!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

kittymoomoo said:


> Happy hump day friends !!  My plan for today is to enjoy the gorgeous chain details of Chanel today.



So gorgeous!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Tall1Grl said:


> o-m-g  2df!!!



Awe, thank you so much Tall1Grl! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## kittymoomoo

Everydaydazzler said:


> Oh, these are beautiful together!!! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;





HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!





Tall1Grl said:


> So gorgeous!!



Thank you sweeties !!


----------



## verychic555

Everydaydazzler said:


> Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;



Stunning


----------



## Everydaydazzler

verychic555 said:


> Stunning



Thank you verychic555! &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## kittymoomoo

Everydaydazzler said:


> Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;



Such a beautiful and happy bag !!  This put a big sunny smile on my face.!!  Your very lucky to have her


----------



## kittymoomoo

Rami00 said:


> The other night!


Hot mamma!! My dear your style is brilliant,  pop of blue makes it all perfect.  Your puppy is adorable. 


Jereni said:


> First time out with my Reissue Charms WOC!  Terrible hotel bathroom light notwithstanding.
> 
> View attachment 3319567



Jereni your woc is so cute  It's the perfect fun and classy Woc !!!


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3321948


 
Is that the zara jacket??? I was so tempted to get it too  beautiful bag!


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3321948


 


Everydaydazzler said:


> Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;


 
Oh so envious... both the Sunny day and Sunny bag!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

kittymoomoo said:


> Such a beautiful and happy bag !!  This put a big sunny smile on my face.!!  Your very lucky to have her



Thank you so much for your kind words. I'm so happy she put a smile on your face too, I waited years to find her & I do feel so lucky we found each other &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Vanana said:


> Oh so envious... both the Sunny day and Sunny bag!



Thanks Vanana, I'm sure sunny days will come your way! &#9728;&#65039; And if not you always have your beautiful Chanel goodies to brighten your day! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel necklace and boy to work yesterday


----------



## Irene7899

Beside your Chanel flap, I like your Jacket too



HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3321948


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Is that the zara jacket??? I was so tempted to get it too  beautiful bag!







Irene7899 said:


> Beside your Chanel flap, I like your Jacket too




Thank you!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## WaterLilies22

Work outfit for today!  Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## liznaj

WaterLilies22 said:


> Work outfit for today!  Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3322743




Adorable!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

WaterLilies22 said:


> Work outfit for today!  Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3322743


 
Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3318275
> View attachment 3318276
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2000 (so I am not that young [emoji136]&#127995
> To me it resembles the Chanel SS 2016 Vanity case in the handbag collection.
> The first picture gives better detail.  The second picture shows the similarity to the current version!


Yes it resembles this years one but I really like yours more!
And lovely mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Took this little beauty out to dinner tonight.


What a lovely chevron WOC, perfect with your arm candy!


----------



## Bibi25260

puticat said:


> sakura


Beautiful red Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

jax818 said:


> Sunday funday with my so black reissue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319678


Love it! Do you still love it?


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3321948


Perfect combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Everydaydazzler said:


> Another bright & sunny day in Florida! Cheers! &#10024;&#9728;&#65039;&#10024;


What nice bright yellow and perfect with your lovely necklace!


----------



## Bibi25260

kittymoomoo said:


> Happy hump day friends !!  My plan for today is to enjoy the gorgeous chain details of Chanel today.


So perfect together! Love all three!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Bibi25260 said:


> What nice bright yellow and perfect with your lovely necklace!



Thank you Bibi &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> What a lovely chevron WOC, perfect with your arm candy!


Thank you.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Is that the zara jacket??? I was so tempted to get it too  beautiful bag!


 
Sorry I meant to reply, yes it's Zara.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect combo!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## jax818

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it! Do you still love it?




I absolutely adore this reissue. It's my one Chanel piece that I feel I can wear everyday including work.  It also goes with everything!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Bibi25260 said:


> So perfect together! Love all three!



Thanks Bibi !!!  Your always so kind


----------



## cocolv

Jereni said:


> First time out with my Reissue Charms WOC!  Terrible hotel bathroom light notwithstanding.
> 
> View attachment 3319567




You look fabulous. You did the right thing picking this up as it looks perfect on you. Wear it in the best of health. [emoji41]


----------



## WaterLilies22

liznaj said:


> Adorable!







HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful outfit!!




Thank you both! [emoji4]


----------



## LGW

At the Shard, windswept but happy celebrating my birthday


----------



## WaterLilies22

LGW said:


> At the Shard, windswept but happy celebrating my birthday




Lovely photo and outfit!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Bag of the day - beautiful camellia details from Chanel, as usual!  

Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LGW said:


> At the Shard, windswept but happy celebrating my birthday


 
Lovely!!


WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day - beautiful camellia details from Chanel, as usual!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3323622




Stunning piece!!


----------



## fion_ee

When coco handle taking flight


[emoji12]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fion_ee said:


> When coco handle taking flight
> 
> 
> [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3323668


Love this bag!!  Safe travels!!


----------



## FunBagz

LGW said:


> At the Shard, windswept but happy celebrating my birthday



 the bag and the shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> At the Shard, windswept but happy celebrating my birthday


Happy birthday!!
You look stunning!


----------



## kittymoomoo

LGW said:


> At the Shard, windswept but happy celebrating my birthday


You look marvelous with your gorgeous tote, and the boots are amazing  Bravo !!!


WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day - beautiful camellia details from Chanel, as usual!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3323622


This is what I love about Chanel,  it's all in the details.  Beautiful camellia on your bag


fion_ee said:


> When coco handle taking flight
> 
> 
> [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3323668



What a perfect flying buddy !!  Beautiful twilly complements her. Safe travels dear


----------



## WaterLilies22

HeartMyMJs said:


> Stunning piece!!






kittymoomoo said:


> This is what I love about Chanel,  it's all in the details.  Beautiful camellia on your bag




Thank you both! [emoji4]


----------



## WaterLilies22

fion_ee said:


> When coco handle taking flight
> 
> 
> [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3323668




Love this bag!


----------



## nadineluv

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day - beautiful camellia details from Chanel, as usual!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3323622




Gorgoeus!!!


----------



## LGW

Thank you.


----------



## nadineluv

fion_ee said:


> When coco handle taking flight
> 
> 
> [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3323668




Coco + Twilly = Perfection [emoji177][emoji108]&#127996;[emoji92]


----------



## LGW

FunBagz said:


> the bag and the shoes!



Thank you. The ankle boots are Saint Laurent.


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy birthday!!
> You look stunning!



Thank you I had a great time.


----------



## nadineluv

Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039; 
I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LGW

kittymoomoo said:


> You look marvelous with your gorgeous tote, and the boots are amazing  Bravo !!!
> 
> This is what I love about Chanel,  it's all in the details.  Beautiful camellia on your bag
> 
> 
> What a perfect flying buddy !!  Beautiful twilly complements her. Safe travels dear



Thank you the ankle boots are Saint Laurent!


----------



## liznaj

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836




[emoji7]


----------



## kittymoomoo

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836



I love the color nadineluv !!!  The whole style terrific dear


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836


 
Love the color combo!


----------



## WaterLilies22

nadineluv said:


> Gorgoeus!!!




Thank you! [emoji4] Your bag is beautiful as well! It sounds like the perfect combination of details and utility, plus that great color [emoji2]


----------



## zhouxianwen

On a date with my boy


----------



## Auvina15

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836



Wow!!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

zhouxianwen said:


> On a date with my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324057



Stunning boy! Love your jeans too!!,


----------



## HeartMyMJs

zhouxianwen said:


> On a date with my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324057




Love your date!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Magdelene

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836




Saw this in black which for me is not beautiful at all... Until I saw yours!! This is so nice and beautiful! May I know what color is this?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day - beautiful camellia details from Chanel, as usual!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3323622



Holy WOW WOW WOW! That bag is a true work of art!! STUNNING!


----------



## missyyjas

My 1st outing with my new addition, mini square chevron flap [emoji7] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## missyyjas

My 1st outing wit my new baby! [emoji7] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOW WOW WOW! That bag is a true work of art!! STUNNING!




Thanks! [emoji4] I love camellias, so this was perfect! Chanel usually does a great job with details [emoji177]


----------



## WaterLilies22

missyyjas said:


> My 1st outing wit my new baby! [emoji7] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324406




Cute bag! I like the caviar version of this!


----------



## Bibi25260

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836


Love it! And love the color!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

After some rough few weeks at work, treating ourselves tonight! Excuse the super pale legs- need to fake tan sharp!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> After some rough few weeks at work, treating ourselves tonight! Excuse the super pale legs- need to fake tan sharp!



I don't know which is better...your gorgeous bag or shoes!!! LOVE


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> I don't know which is better...your gorgeous bag or shoes!!! LOVE



Thank you so much! My reissue is my most special bag but the shoes are really nice and fun to wear...


----------



## jenian

My chain sandals after going to church. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> After some rough few weeks at work, treating ourselves tonight! Excuse the super pale legs- need to fake tan sharp!


Love your bag and shoes! Hope the rough period at work is over now for you and I hope you had a good evening! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

jenian said:


> View attachment 3325043
> 
> My chain sandals after going to church. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


These are so simple but so chic, elegant and sexy! Love them!


----------



## jenian

Bibi25260 said:


> These are so simple but so chic, elegant and sexy! Love them!




It is indeed. You can wear it with almost everything. I'm lucky that I live in a tropical country, I can wear it all year round [emoji39]


----------



## Bibi25260

jenian said:


> It is indeed. You can wear it with almost everything. I'm lucky that I live in a tropical country, I can wear it all year round [emoji39]


Lucky you, enjoy them!


----------



## Bagloverdubai

I love your outfit and your bag. I w
Ant to get it noow. So pretty!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your bag and shoes! Hope the rough period at work is over now for you and I hope you had a good evening! Have a nice weekend!



Thank you! I hope you're having a nice weekend too!


----------



## clh5030

perfect lazy Sunday with some amazing biscuits and gravy and a bloody mary.  Oh heyyy there Chanel


----------



## Magdelene

clh5030 said:


> View attachment 3325669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect lazy Sunday with some amazing biscuits and gravy and a bloody mary.  Oh heyyy there Chanel




This is what life should be! Laid back and keep enjoying! [emoji23][emoji483][emoji486]


----------



## keta0708NNN

Hi everyone, it is my first post here 
need help, can anybody help me with authenticate Chanel bag please?


----------



## bluestars

Cherry blossom and boy


----------



## bakeacookie

Pinks and greens today


----------



## WaterLilies22

bluestars said:


> Cherry blossom and boy







bakeacookie said:


> Pinks and greens today
> View attachment 3326421




Love the colors of these bags!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Very corporate Monday work outfit, with my So Black jumbo.

Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## liznaj

My companion on date night with DH. Please excuse the mess behind!


----------



## ari

First time here


----------



## Kmora

bakeacookie said:


> Pinks and greens today
> View attachment 3326421




LOVE the green Boy bag!


----------



## Tuned83

Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.


----------



## bakeacookie

Kmora said:


> LOVE the green Boy bag!


Thank you!



WaterLilies22 said:


> Love the colors of these bags!



Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.



Oh LOVE your pretty red caviar mini!  where did you get this cutie if you don't mind me ask?


----------



## AAngela

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.



Wow; what a lovely bag


----------



## Pursebop

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!


thank you HeartMyMJs


----------



## Pursebop

*Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *


----------



## RackFanatic

******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *




Gorgeous![emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Auvina15

******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *



Stunning color flap! Great shot!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.



Oh my this red is tdf!!!!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> First time here


Gorgeous, Ari.


WaterLilies22 said:


> Very corporate Monday work outfit, with my So Black jumbo.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3326536


I always love your outfit ideas. 


liznaj said:


> My companion on date night with DH. Please excuse the mess behind!
> View attachment 3326830


You look great!


Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.


Gorgeous red!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.


Love the colour and hardware combo   xxx


----------



## Everydaydazzler

******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *



Amazing!! So beautiful!&#128151;&#128150;&#128151;


----------



## WaterLilies22

Rami00 said:


> I always love your outfit ideas.




Thanks so much! [emoji4]



******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *







Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.




Love that vibrant patent pink and beautiful red!! [emoji7]


----------



## Fab41

she comes out from time to time... not sure what kinda flap this is but i got her simply koz she's pretty..


----------



## verychic555

ari said:


> First time here



Welcome to the Chanel forum! I like that you matches the pink Chanel to the pink in your scarf.


----------



## verychic555

Fab41 said:


> she comes out from time to time... not sure what kinda flap this is but i got her simply koz she's pretty..



Beautiful bag.


----------



## verychic555

******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *



Beautiful! I always like your photos. They look like something from a magazine.


----------



## Halo83

bluestars said:


> Cherry blossom and boy




What a beautiful bag.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> First time here


 
Love everything but WOW on that brooch!!!! do you know if it's still available? or is it a beautiful acquisition from seasons past?


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> First time here


 


******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *


 
This picture just makes me so HAPPY! Thank you!


----------



## Fab41

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.



just gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

******** said:


> *Love bring out s/s colors! 14S in action at whole foods *



Wow ********, now that I see this gorgeous bag again, I wish I could have gotten this one along with my fuchsia lamb mini!


----------



## Tuned83

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh LOVE your pretty red caviar mini!  where did you get this cutie if you don't mind me ask?




Thank you I got this last July at Heathrow. It's my only colourful Chanel and I love it!


----------



## Tuned83

AAngela said:


> Wow; what a lovely bag







Auvina15 said:


> Oh my this red is tdf!!!!







Bags_4_life said:


> Love the colour and hardware combo   xxx







Fab41 said:


> just gorgeous!!!




Thank you very much lovely ladies


----------



## Tuned83

WaterLilies22 said:


> Thanks so much! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that vibrant patent pink and beautiful red!! [emoji7]




Thank u


----------



## Tuned83

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous, Ari.
> 
> 
> 
> I always love your outfit ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous red!




Thanks a lot


----------



## Tuned83

WaterLilies22 said:


> Very corporate Monday work outfit, with my So Black jumbo.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3326536




Great outfit so sad I missed out on the so black quilted. That bag always looks amazing


----------



## Tuned83

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day - beautiful camellia details from Chanel, as usual!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3323622




Stunning bag. A friend of mine has this and it is even better in person


----------



## jenian

Dinner with hubby and my medium o case clutch in lambskin


----------



## Jereni

Off to work with my CC eyelet woc!  I heart this lil bag.


----------



## Fab41

Jereni said:


> Off to work with my CC eyelet woc!  I heart this lil bag.
> 
> View attachment 3327932



tres chic!


----------



## BanIslander

Jereni said:


> Off to work with my CC eyelet woc!  I heart this lil bag.
> 
> View attachment 3327932




Is that a working turnlock?


----------



## Bibi25260

WaterLilies22 said:


> Very corporate Monday work outfit, with my So Black jumbo.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3326536


Lovely all black outfit with all black beauty!


liznaj said:


> My companion on date night with DH. Please excuse the mess behind!
> View attachment 3326830


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> First time here


What a great combo all Chanel on your Chanel jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3327077
> 
> 
> Oxford digs [emoji41] red caviar mini.


Love your mini and the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Fab41 said:


> she comes out from time to time... not sure what kinda flap this is but i got her simply koz she's pretty..


Love it and the color!
I have the smaller version in black, just recently some one mentioned it's called retro chain flap, but it's not exact the same when I googled. I didn't know it came in a bigger size and that beautiful color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Off to work with my CC eyelet woc!  I heart this lil bag.
> 
> View attachment 3327932


You look fabulous!


----------



## Fab41

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it and the color!
> I have the smaller version in black, just recently some one mentioned it's called retro chain flap, but it's not exact the same when I googled. I didn't know it came in a bigger size and that beautiful color!



i think that may be the name then.. i just googled and saw a black one sold by fashionphile.. i remembered thd SA mentioned that this was unique in its "vintage look" hardware..( about 5 yrs ago hehe but i remember) ...thank you!


----------



## Jereni

BanIslander said:


> Is that a working turnlock?




I wish, but no it is a snap. It even has the turnlock part and it's turned horizontally as if it were locked, but no.


----------



## cityivy

Taking my small coco handle out for the first time (purchased months ago)


----------



## Irene7899

Chanel brooch to work


----------



## WaterLilies22

Tuned83 said:


> Great outfit so sad I missed out on the so black quilted. That bag always looks amazing




Thank you! Never fear - it will probably come back again! I got mine the second time Chanel did this combination.



Tuned83 said:


> Stunning bag. A friend of mine has this and it is even better in person




Thanks! The details and workmanship on this are truly great. I saw someone's silver version on Instagram, and that one looked amazing as well.


----------



## WaterLilies22

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely all black outfit with all black beauty!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## WaterLilies22

cityivy said:


> Taking my small coco handle out for the first time (purchased months ago)




I love this bag!! It's the finishing touch to your outfit.



Irene7899 said:


> Chanel brooch to work




Cute brooch!


----------



## cabbagekid

Can't wait for the weekend. Posing with my Jumbo.


----------



## Rami00

Square mini in action.


----------



## WaterLilies22

cabbagekid said:


> Can't wait for the weekend. Posing with my Jumbo.
> View attachment 3328526






Rami00 said:


> Square mini in action.




I absolutely love the Classics. Great shots and styling!


----------



## ari

Bibi25260 said:


> What a great combo all Chanel on your Chanel jacket!


thank you Bibi, sharp eye


----------



## WaterLilies22

Putting this in my larger work tote today - perfect bag for dinner after the office.  Full outfit at my Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## cabbagekid

WaterLilies22 said:


> Putting this in my larger work tote today - perfect bag for dinner after the office.  Full outfit at my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3328746





Wow! That is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## cabbagekid

WaterLilies22 said:


> I absolutely love the Classics. Great shots and styling!




Thank you! Am still learning all about bag staging at the moment! [emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

cityivy said:


> Taking my small coco handle out for the first time (purchased months ago)



Love this bag!



cabbagekid said:


> Can't wait for the weekend. Posing with my Jumbo.
> View attachment 3328526



Love your bag and your ring![emoji170]


WaterLilies22 said:


> Putting this in my larger work tote today - perfect bag for dinner after the office.  Full outfit at my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3328746




This is stunning!


----------



## liznaj

Rami00 said:


> You look great!







Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!




Thank you Rami and Bibi!


----------



## liznaj

WaterLilies22 said:


> Putting this in my larger work tote today - perfect bag for dinner after the office.  Full outfit at my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3328746



[emoji7] So unique and beautiful 



Rami00 said:


> Square mini in action.



Lovely as usual, Rami!



cabbagekid said:


> Can't wait for the weekend. Posing with my Jumbo.
> View attachment 3328526




Gorgeous. And wow your ring is amazing as well!


----------



## Bibi25260

Fab41 said:


> i think that may be the name then.. i just googled and saw a black one sold by fashionphile.. i remembered thd SA mentioned that this was unique in its "vintage look" hardware..( about 5 yrs ago hehe but i remember) ...thank you!


You're welcome!
But when I google the name I get a bag almost the same one but it has two exterior front pockets and a real flap without the zipper on top....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> Thank you I got this last July at Heathrow. It's my only colourful Chanel and I love it!



Oh wow, London?! I heard there are better stock than USA, Yes colorful Chanel is wonderful!! Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## Fab41

Bibi25260 said:


> You're welcome!
> But when I google the name I get a bag almost the same one but it has two exterior front pockets and a real flap without the zipper on top....



maybe different versions of it? i saw that one too (cream
colored one)..


----------



## Bibi25260

Fab41 said:


> maybe different versions of it? i saw that one too (cream
> colored one)..


Yes cream and black also.
Thanks!


----------



## yinnie

Friday boy outfit


----------



## WaterLilies22

cabbagekid said:


> Wow! That is stunning! [emoji7]




Thank you! The pearl studs against the light grey tweed really make it beautiful.



cabbagekid said:


> Thank you! Am still learning all about bag staging at the moment! [emoji111]&#65039;




Try taking a look through Instagram, if you don't already! Lots of creative people and beautiful photos on there [emoji3]


----------



## WaterLilies22

frivofrugalista said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> This is stunning!






liznaj said:


> [emoji7] So unique and beautiful




Thank you both! [emoji4]


----------



## WaterLilies22

yinnie said:


> Friday boy outfit
> 
> View attachment 3329172




Cute outfit! Great red Boy [emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

cityivy said:


> Taking my small coco handle out for the first time (purchased months ago)


Gorgeous bag!


Irene7899 said:


> Chanel brooch to work


Beautiful brooch, great match with your jacket!


cabbagekid said:


> Can't wait for the weekend. Posing with my Jumbo.
> View attachment 3328526


A  beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

WaterLilies22 said:


> Putting this in my larger work tote today - perfect bag for dinner after the office.  Full outfit at my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3328746


Haven't seen this beauty before! Beautiful and unique!


----------



## Bibi25260

yinnie said:


> Friday boy outfit
> 
> View attachment 3329172


Beautiful red! Perfect with your outfit.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Happy Friday my lovely friends   I'm doing some shopping today, taking my good luck charm 
Ms. 12A jumbo and ballet flats.  Have a blessed weekend darlings.


----------



## Bibi25260

kittymoomoo said:


> Happy Friday my lovely friends   I'm doing some shopping today, taking my good luck charm
> Ms. 12A jumbo and ballet flats.  Have a blessed weekend darlings.


Can't wait what your lucky charm will bring you! 
Beautiful bag and flats! Perfect red!
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Bibi25260 said:


> Can't wait what your lucky charm will bring you!
> Beautiful bag and flats! Perfect red!
> Have a nice weekend!



Thank you sweetie


----------



## babymoy

Still loving this bag I got last month!


----------



## rsimo

babymoy said:


> Still loving this bag I got last month!



Very nice on you !... I saw this in red and navy .. Thinking of getting the navy do you recommend it ?


----------



## Dextersmom

kittymoomoo said:


> Happy Friday my lovely friends   I'm doing some shopping today, taking my good luck charm
> Ms. 12A jumbo and ballet flats.  Have a blessed weekend darlings.


Beautiful combo...hope you had a wonderful shopping trip.


----------



## babymoy

rsimo said:


> Very nice on you !... I saw this in red and navy .. Thinking of getting the navy do you recommend it ?


Yes! I love this bag! This reminds me of the classic and boy combo. I wanted to check out the red one but they didn't have it in store at the time. I got the bigger size and I love it. I might get a red one in the smaller size if I see it. I think navy is a great color for everyday use. only $200 difference between the two sizes which is why I chose the bigger one.  I love the material on this bag as well!


----------



## xianfang

babymoy said:


> Yes! I love this bag! This reminds me of the classic and boy combo. I wanted to check out the red one but they didn't have it in store at the time. I got the bigger size and I love it. I might get a red one in the smaller size if I see it. I think navy is a great color for everyday use. only $200 difference between the two sizes which is why I chose the bigger one.  I love the material on this bag as well!


May i know is the red dark or bright?


----------



## Irene7899

Stunning

UOTE=kittymoomoo;30096206]Happy Friday my lovely friends   I'm doing some shopping today, taking my good luck charm 
Ms. 12A jumbo and ballet flats.  Have a blessed weekend darlings.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rsimo

xianfang said:


> May i know is the red dark or bright?




Thanks for your reply .. The small size worked well as a cross body, large size probably too big ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was a bit worried cause the bag had a lot of creases on the back where flap opens


----------



## rsimo

babymoy said:


> Yes! I love this bag! This reminds me of the classic and boy combo. I wanted to check out the red one but they didn't have it in store at the time. I got the bigger size and I love it. I might get a red one in the smaller size if I see it. I think navy is a great color for everyday use. only $200 difference between the two sizes which is why I chose the bigger one.  I love the material on this bag as well!




Thanks for your reply! Quoted wrong person but worked both ways anyways &#128077;&#127995;))


----------



## cabbagekid

WaterLilies22 said:


> Thank you! The pearl studs against the light grey tweed really make it beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try taking a look through Instagram, if you don't already! Lots of creative people and beautiful photos on there [emoji3]





You are right about how creative and beautiful the photos are on there! It is, however, quickly enabling me into buying more! Hahaha!


----------



## Mslizzy

babymoy said:


> Still loving this bag I got last month!


Love this! Do you mind sharing the code and price ?


----------



## PrincessCypress

kittymoomoo said:


> Happy Friday my lovely friends   I'm doing some shopping today, taking my good luck charm
> Ms. 12A jumbo and ballet flats.  Have a blessed weekend darlings.



She is amazing, kittymoomoo!!!


----------



## babymoy

A


----------



## babymoy

Mslizzy said:


> Love this! Do you mind sharing the code and price ?



Thanks! small size is $3000 and bigger size is $3200


----------



## babymoy

babymoy said:


> A





rsimo said:


> Thanks for your reply! Quoted wrong person but worked both ways anyways &#128077;&#127995;))



I love this red color &#128525;&#128525; yes I agree. Small looks better as cross body. Bigger size one looks bulky as cross body, I don't think I'll use it as cross body though. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## bgirl525

babymoy said:


> Still loving this bag I got last month!




Love it!  Looks great.


----------



## Purrrple

babymoy said:


> Still loving this bag I got last month!



This is a very pretty bag. Do you have more mod shots? Can it be worn crossbody? What type of leather is it? Thanks!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful combo...hope you had a wonderful shopping trip.


Thanks dear   Lucky for my bank account I didn't see anything that caught me eye.



PrincessCypress said:


> She is amazing, kittymoomoo!!!



Thanks PrincessCypress everytime I carry her it makes me so happy


----------



## ahuisa

babymoy said:


> Still loving this bag I got last month!




Luv it! It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## LI94

Me and my boyfriend last night


----------



## babymoy

Purrrple said:


> This is a very pretty bag. Do you have more mod shots? Can it be worn crossbody? What type of leather is it? Thanks!


Thanks! Here it is! But it's a bit bulky for this bigger bag.  Smaller size looks better with cross body . I do have a pic with that if interested . SA said its calfskin coated with a layer of gloss or something &#128522;


----------



## babymoy

ahuisa said:


> Luv it! It's gorgeous on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## Purrrple

babymoy said:


> Thanks! Here it is! But it's a bit bulky for this bigger bag.  Smaller size looks better with cross body . I do have a pic with that if interested . SA said its calfskin coated with a layer of gloss or something [emoji4]




Thanks! This is a beautiful bag at such a great price!


----------



## Mslizzy

babymoy said:


> Thanks! small size is $3000 and bigger size is $3200


Thank you


----------



## nerimanna

beige canvas flap bag getting some action over the weekend. so perfect for this hot summer we are having here


----------



## lovely64

My sneakers and my two-tones slingbacks [emoji41][emoji818]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tall1Grl

lovely64 said:


> My sneakers and my two-tones slingbacks [emoji41][emoji818]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331190
> 
> View attachment 3331191



Totally cool pix Lovely64!


----------



## eroshery

My #Ootd #Chanelgst #Chanelslingbackshoes


----------



## LaChocolat

Camellia/polar bear scarf as belt, WOC and ballerinas on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## Paris Darling

With my vintage classic flap from today and a while back.


----------



## lovely64

Tall1Grl said:


> Totally cool pix Lovely64!




Thanks!!&#129303;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## WaterLilies22

Bibi25260 said:


> Haven't seen this beauty before! Beautiful and unique!



Thank you!  I bought this one from Saks.  Knew I had to buy it once I saw it


----------



## QueenBeeUrgello

Feeling girly with my new Chanel Jumbo in a gorgeous pink color made with Lambskin leather and SHW &#128151;&#128158;


----------



## AdaSop

I love the second dress.  Do u mind telling me where u purchase the dress and the brand.  Thank you.


----------



## AdaSop

nerimanna said:


> beige canvas flap bag getting some action over the weekend. so perfect for this hot summer we are having here



Love the 2nd dress.  Do u mind sharing the brand and where u purchase the dress.  Thank you


----------



## nerimanna

AdaSop said:


> Love the 2nd dress.  Do u mind sharing the brand and where u purchase the dress.  Thank you


Hello there! this one is from Alice McCall (Room is on fire dress). I got it online. If you are XS-Small in size, they still have a few pieces left at the website and it's on sale


----------



## Magdelene

Bring my baby to Marina Bay Sands for a night! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji483]


----------



## Dluvch

I am so into white these days....


----------



## Valentine2014

Dira said:


> I am so into white these days....



omg, Dira, you look fabulous with your white jumbo!


----------



## WaterLilies22

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Feeling girly with my new Chanel Jumbo in a gorgeous pink color made with Lambskin leather and SHW [emoji175][emoji179]




Cute outfit! [emoji177]



Dira said:


> I am so into white these days....




Great styling - white is practically all I wear in summer!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## Dluvch

WaterLilies22 said:


> Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3332152



Flowers are everything this season!!!!!!! That bag is so unique!  Love everything about this pic!


----------



## Dluvch

WaterLilies22 said:


> Cute outfit! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great styling - white is practically all I wear in summer!





Valentine2014 said:


> omg, Dira, you look fabulous with your white jumbo!



Thank you ladies!  It's been a while since I've posted a pic.  I hope you both are having an awesome Monday


----------



## Dluvch

eroshery said:


> My #Ootd #Chanelgst #Chanelslingbackshoes



Great look and great bag!!!


----------



## Dluvch

LaChocolat said:


> Camellia/polar bear scarf as belt, WOC and ballerinas on a beautiful spring day.



You look gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Paris Darling said:


> With my vintage classic flap from today and a while back.
> View attachment 3331553
> View attachment 3331554
> View attachment 3331555



Love these pics!  The bag looks great on you!


----------



## Dluvch

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Feeling girly with my new Chanel Jumbo in a gorgeous pink color made with Lambskin leather and SHW &#128151;&#128158;



Pretty in pink!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jumbo Caviar and Valentino Rockstuds...love this combo!


----------



## Rami00

Dira said:


> I am so into white these days....



OMG! BEAUTIFUL! You look like a celebrity, Dira.


----------



## Dluvch

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Feeling girly with my new Chanel Jumbo in a gorgeous pink color made with Lambskin leather and SHW &#128151;&#128158;





Rami00 said:


> OMG! BEAUTIFUL! You look like a celebrity, Dira.



Awwww thanks my dear friend :kiss:


----------



## Paris Darling

Dira said:


> Love these pics!  The bag looks great on you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

LI94 said:


> Me and my boyfriend last night


What a great pic, you look great together!


----------



## Bibi25260

nerimanna said:


> beige canvas flap bag getting some action over the weekend. so perfect for this hot summer we are having here


You look gorgeous, love yout white outfits!


----------



## Bibi25260

lovely64 said:


> My sneakers and my two-tones slingbacks [emoji41][emoji818]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331190
> 
> View attachment 3331191


Love them all!


----------



## Bibi25260

eroshery said:


> My #Ootd #Chanelgst #Chanelslingbackshoes


You look so fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

LaChocolat said:


> Camellia/polar bear scarf as belt, WOC and ballerinas on a beautiful spring day.


Fabulous outfit, love the red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Paris Darling said:


> With my vintage classic flap from today and a while back.
> View attachment 3331553
> View attachment 3331554
> View attachment 3331555


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dira said:


> I am so into white these days....


Dira, you look so stunning!! 
I missed you!


----------



## Bibi25260

WaterLilies22 said:


> Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3332152


Haven't seen this one also but so lovely with pastel flowers, perfect for Spring and Summer!


----------



## Milky caramel

nerimanna said:


> beige canvas flap bag getting some action over the weekend. so perfect for this hot summer we are having here


I love the first dress in ur post pls kindly tell me what brand it is and where I can get it if u don't mind. Thanks in advance


----------



## nerimanna

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous, love yout white outfits!


thanks so much bibi  have a great day~


----------



## WaterLilies22

Dira said:


> Flowers are everything this season!!!!!!! That bag is so unique!  Love everything about this pic!






Dira said:


> Thank you ladies!  It's been a while since I've posted a pic.  I hope you both are having an awesome Monday




Thanks! Hope your Monday is going well also! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## WaterLilies22

Bibi25260 said:


> Haven't seen this one also but so lovely with pastel flowers, perfect for Spring and Summer!




Thanks! This is another older bag, also picked up from Saks. It's from the 2010 Spring farm-themed collection where Lily Allen performed [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## lovely64

Bibi25260 said:


> Love them all!



Thank you!


----------



## Dluvch

Bibi25260 said:


> Dira, you look so stunning!!
> I missed you!



Thank you Bibi, I missed you too


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira said:


> I am so into white these days....



Hi sweetie  You and your white jumbo look marvelous.  I love spring


----------



## kittymoomoo

eroshery said:


> My #Ootd #Chanelgst #Chanelslingbackshoes



Awesome outfit  I love your head scarf and especially your gst !!


----------



## kittymoomoo

LaChocolat said:


> Camellia/polar bear scarf as belt, WOC and ballerinas on a beautiful spring day.



I'm your red woc twin   Adorable outfit dear.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Paris Darling said:


> With my vintage classic flap from today and a while back.
> View attachment 3331553
> View attachment 3331554
> View attachment 3331555



Wow your vintage flap looks amazing   Lucky you !!


----------



## kittymoomoo

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Feeling girly with my new Chanel Jumbo in a gorgeous pink color made with Lambskin leather and SHW &#128151;&#128158;





WaterLilies22 said:


> Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3332152



Gorgeous pink flaps   I totally need a Chanel pink in my collection !!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3332123
> 
> 
> Bring my baby to Marina Bay Sands for a night! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji483]



Hope you and your adorable mini have a nice time


----------



## kittymoomoo

tigertrixie said:


> Jumbo Caviar and Valentino Rockstuds...love this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332163



Gorgeous combination dear


----------



## clh5030

WaterLilies22 said:


> Very corporate Monday work outfit, with my So Black jumbo.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3326536




I LOVE that entire outfit!  Where are the dress and shoes from?


----------



## Gwapa30

Shorts kind of weather in NY


----------



## WaterLilies22

kittymoomoo said:


> Gorgeous pink flaps   I totally need a Chanel pink in my collection !!



Thank you!  TPF is such an enabler!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WaterLilies22

clh5030 said:


> I LOVE that entire outfit!  Where are the dress and shoes from?



Thanks so much!  The dress is from Zara, and the shoes are from the Target X Altuzarra collaboration.


----------



## WaterLilies22

Gwapa30 said:


> Shorts kind of weather in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332531



Absolutely LOVE the bag and shoes!


----------



## Vanana

Dira said:


> I am so into white these days....


 
I love this!!!


----------



## Vanana

WaterLilies22 said:


> Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3332152


 
First time I've seen this bag - love seeing these special Chanel bags. It's so pretty it's like watercolor painting!


----------



## linette.ll

Just received this ytday. Bringing it out to work today.


----------



## PrincessCypress

QueenBeeUrgello said:


> Feeling girly with my new Chanel Jumbo in a gorgeous pink color made with Lambskin leather and SHW &#128151;&#128158;



Your jumbo is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

My caviar single flap jumbo!


----------



## babycinnamon

PrincessCypress said:


> My caviar single flap jumbo!




Cute!!! I love your necklace! Where is it from???


----------



## Irene7899

stunning white bag with your matching outfit


PrincessCypress said:


> My caviar single flap jumbo!


----------



## PrincessCypress

babycinnamon said:


> Cute!!! I love your necklace! Where is it from???



It's from Lilly Pulitzer, it's called the Flamenco necklace but I'm pretty sure they're sold out. I have some more on a long backorder, but I don't think I'll get it until maybe next month? I do have the same necklace from The Limited that has a different chain, but the pineapple is exactly the same.  https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/the-limited-gold-and-faux-diamond-pineapple-tassel-necklace-14786407


----------



## PrincessCypress

Irene7899 said:


> stunning white bag with your matching outfit



Thanks so much, Irene7899!!!


----------



## manomi

linette.ll said:


> Just received this ytday. Bringing it out to work today.


I LOVE this bag ) Which one is this? TIA


----------



## Gwapa30

WaterLilies22 said:


> Absolutely LOVE the bag and shoes!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## linette.ll

I love it too. &#128512; It's the Pondicherry small in gunmetal. I spent really long looking for it, n lucky me managed to find one ytday. it's gorgeous.


----------



## Magdelene

Byeeee mbs! Gonna go back to the crazy schedule after the short getaways! [emoji44]


----------



## Magdelene

kittymoomoo said:


> Hope you and your adorable mini have a nice time




Thanks kittymoomoo [emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

Vanana said:


> I love this!!!





kittymoomoo said:


> Hi sweetie  You and your white jumbo look marvelous.  I love spring



Thank you ladies


----------



## Dluvch

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3332872
> 
> View attachment 3332873
> 
> Byeeee mbs! Gonna go back to the crazy schedule after the short getaways! [emoji44]



Love your mini!


----------



## lovely64

CHANELling the week away!


----------



## Rami00

lovely64 said:


> CHANELling the week away!
> 
> View attachment 3333000



WOW! I LOVE this pic.


----------



## Rami00

Gwapa30 said:


> Shorts kind of weather in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332531


You got my next on the wishlist bag right there! 


linette.ll said:


> Just received this ytday. Bringing it out to work today.


Lovely!


PrincessCypress said:


> My caviar single flap jumbo!


You and Dira are tempting me for the white bag. Looks sooooo nice. WOW! But I wont give into the temptation. lol


----------



## Rami00

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3332872
> 
> View attachment 3332873
> 
> Byeeee mbs! Gonna go back to the crazy schedule after the short getaways! [emoji44]



Such a beautiful laid back look. Love it!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Vanana said:


> First time I've seen this bag - love seeing these special Chanel bags. It's so pretty it's like watercolor painting!



Thanks! Yes, it certainly is like a watercolor painting! I've never thought of it that way before.


----------



## WaterLilies22

PrincessCypress said:


> My caviar single flap jumbo!



Cute outfit! Very summery  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WaterLilies22

linette.ll said:


> Just received this ytday. Bringing it out to work today.



Love this bag!!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3332872
> 
> View attachment 3332873
> 
> Byeeee mbs! Gonna go back to the crazy schedule after the short getaways! [emoji44]



Cute outfit with your mini! Very versatile for running around.



lovely64 said:


> CHANELling the week away!
> 
> View attachment 3333000



Great photo, and love the accessories!!


----------



## betty_boop

lovely64 said:


> CHANELling the week away!
> 
> View attachment 3333000







Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3332872
> 
> View attachment 3332873
> 
> Byeeee mbs! Gonna go back to the crazy schedule after the short getaways! [emoji44]




Cute! Seeing all the mini here got me so tempted to go try it on @ the store.. [emoji28]


----------



## PrincessCypress

Rami00 said:


> You and Dira are tempting me for the white bag. Looks sooooo nice. WOW! But I wont give into the temptation. lol



You're an oak, Rami00!  I just got off Ban Island and this was an impulse purchase, lol!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

WaterLilies22 said:


> Cute outfit! Very summery
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you, WaterLilies22! I'm loving the warmer weather.


----------



## antschulina

My Jumbo is enjoying a chardonnay


----------



## Pursebop

*CHANEL JUICE, hehe :lolots:*


----------



## Hana H

WaterLilies22 said:


> Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3332152


LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## lovely64

Rami00 said:


> WOW! I LOVE this pic.




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *CHANEL JUICE, hehe :lolots:*




Yum yum!


----------



## lovely64

betty_boop said:


> Cute! Seeing all the mini here got me so tempted to go try it on @ the store.. [emoji28]




Thanks! I love the mini&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## lovely64

WaterLilies22 said:


> Cute outfit with your mini! Very versatile for running around.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo, and love the accessories!!




Thank you![emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## EZLN

I will post a better pic next time.  
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Vanana

******** said:


> *CHANEL JUICE, hehe :lolots:*


 
Fantastic taste (bag and juice - very curious about the cayenne lemonade)


----------



## Keeria

Been using my lambskin jumbo more


----------



## Amy.Miu

One boy bag and one boy bump [emoji170][emoji64]&#127995;


----------



## Magdelene

WaterLilies22 said:


> Cute outfit with your mini! Very versatile for running around.



Yeah! I love it too! Thanks! [emoji173]&#65039;





betty_boop said:


> Cute! Seeing all the mini here got me so tempted to go try it on @ the store.. [emoji28]




Go and have a try! You'll defo in love with it like I do now! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Magdelene

Dira said:


> Love your mini!




Thanks! [emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Such a beautiful laid back look. Love it!




Thanks! My fav style! [emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Milky caramel

Amy.Miu said:


> View attachment 3333863
> 
> 
> One boy bag and one boy bump [emoji170][emoji64]&#127995;


Congrats dear


----------



## liznaj

Amy.Miu said:


> View attachment 3333863
> 
> 
> One boy bag and one boy bump [emoji170][emoji64]&#127995;




Lovely bag and your bump is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.


----------



## WaterLilies22

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.



Absolutely LOVE this bag!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WaterLilies22

Hana H said:


> LOVE this bag!!!



Thanks!  It's perfect for spring!


----------



## WaterLilies22

antschulina said:


> View attachment 3333427
> 
> My Jumbo is enjoying a chardonnay



Classy and classic!



******** said:


> *CHANEL JUICE, hehe :lolots:*



********, I've always loved the vibrant colors of your photos, and this patent pink Boy truly takes the cake...er, juice? 



EZLN said:


> I will post a better pic next time.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3333660





Keeria said:


> View attachment 3333861
> 
> 
> Been using my lambskin jumbo more



Such versatile and great bags, EZLN and Keeria!



Amy.Miu said:


> View attachment 3333863
> 
> 
> One boy bag and one boy bump [emoji170][emoji64]&#127995;



Congrats!!  I love using my black quilted Boy as well - another versatile bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lovely64

My CC shoes in action[emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.




Fab&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Yum yum!





Vanana said:


> Fantastic taste (bag and juice - very curious about the cayenne lemonade)





WaterLilies22 said:


> Classy and classic!
> 
> 
> 
> ********, I've always loved the vibrant colors of your photos, and this patent pink Boy truly takes the cake...er, juice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such versatile and great bags, EZLN and Keeria!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!  I love using my black quilted Boy as well - another versatile bag.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



*thanks lovely ladies, wishing you all a beautiful day 
*


----------



## winnipoo

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Ljlj

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.




So beautiful! What a special piece. I hope you had a great dinner out. [emoji3]


----------



## Gwapa30

Ms Torquoise kind of day[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you for letting me share


----------



## Dextersmom

WaterLilies22 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this bag!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

lovely64 said:


> Fab&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

winnipoo said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Ljlj said:


> So beautiful! What a special piece. I hope you had a great dinner out. [emoji3]


Thank you and dinner out was wonderful...a beautiful night and no cooking.


----------



## gsrdez1

&#128525;&#128525; what a beauty!! Love the stingray!!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> My CC shoes in action[emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3334165



Love how they look on you!
For me is Chanel shoes sunny day too ))


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> Love how they look on you!
> 
> For me is Chanel shoes sunny day too ))




Thank you dear!

Happy, beautiful, Chanel shoes sunny day![emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Ps gorgeous Chanel shoes&#10083;&#10083;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji7]


----------



## Lakerunner

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Chanel-jacket.jpg?resize=695%2C607


I know this photo is from a month ago, but I just have to say that that jacket is fantastic!! You look great in it too


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Gwapa30 said:


> Ms Torquoise kind of day[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334312
> View attachment 3334313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



That's a beauty! I love the color! &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## Dextersmom

gsrdez1 said:


> &#128525;&#128525; what a beauty!! Love the stingray!!


Thank you.


----------



## wannaprada

TGIF! This is from about a week or two ago when I had just received this beauty, my first jumbo. Black caviar w/SHW. I so love this bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

The other day... Reissue in action.


----------



## bubbletrouble

wannaprada said:


> TGIF! This is from about a week or two ago when I had just received this beauty, my first jumbo. Black caviar w/SHW. I so love this bag! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335572


 
Beautiful!
I love your shoes too!


----------



## bubbletrouble

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Reissue in action.


Very cute!
I love how the reissue really pull the outfit together for a relaxing but very chic look!


----------



## San2222

with my black on black chevron mini


----------



## Dextersmom

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3335659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my black on black chevron mini


Beautiful....love your arm candy.


----------



## karenab

In the week with my red caviar boy!


----------



## pinkbananas

karenab said:


> In the week with my red caviar boy!



So gorgeous! I love that red!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks! They are 100mm and super comfortable!


----------



## EZLN

karenab said:


> In the week with my red caviar boy!




Nice outfit and that red is so beautiful!


----------



## thebaghag

The giant Chanel classic flap  https://www.instagram.com/p/BDozR0_Cycc/?taken-by=thebaghag


----------



## Dextersmom

karenab said:


> In the week with my red caviar boy!


Gorgeous.


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Reissue in action.


 
The chain look soooo nice and shiny in this photo! and... lovely outfit


----------



## karenab

pinkbananas said:


> So gorgeous! I love that red!




Me too!!! I still stare at it.  Thank you!



EZLN said:


> Nice outfit and that red is so beautiful!




Thank you! I love the red against black. 



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.




Thank you I say that out loud when I look at it lol!!


----------



## karenab

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Reissue in action.




So pretty


----------



## catfancier3

jenian said:


> View attachment 3325043
> 
> My chain sandals after going to church. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Too cute. Love these!


----------



## mintyvintage

my weekend dress down in a black short romper with my red mini. and what's inside the mini. have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## chanelloverz

karenab said:


> In the week with my red caviar boy!




Oh, so love that red!!! 

My boy and my babies  loving this easy way of carrying the jumbo...


----------



## Dluvch

karenab said:


> In the week with my red caviar boy!



Wow Karen, I don't know what looks better, that gorgeous red boy or your toned legs, stunning!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3335659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my black on black chevron mini



Love this!


----------



## Dluvch

chanelloverz said:


> Oh, so love that red!!!
> 
> My boy and my babies  loving this easy way of carrying the jumbo...



Awww what a beautiful pic!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Reissue in action.



Rami, your look is always on point!!!!! Perfection my dear friend!


----------



## Dluvch

mintyvintage said:


> my weekend dress down in a black short romper with my red mini. and what's inside the mini. have a great weekend everyone!



I am crazy obsessed with red bags, looks amazing on you!


----------



## wannaprada

karenab said:


> In the week with my red caviar boy!



I love the boy in red! Beautiful bag!


----------



## wannaprada

mintyvintage said:


> my weekend dress down in a black short romper with my red mini. and what's inside the mini. have a great weekend everyone!



Cute!


----------



## Sculli

lunch with my woc [emoji7]


----------



## Bother Free

At Cartier boutique...
Miss Sunshine and Super Karlito with my new diamond Juste Un Clou in YG


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date with mom and her Dior.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

mintyvintage said:


> my weekend dress down in a black short romper with my red mini. and what's inside the mini. have a great weekend everyone!



LOVE your style!! 
So pretty red lambskin mini!! Can I ask you which year of this red mini? is it shiny hardware or matt RHW?


----------



## bagnshoe

Sculli said:


> lunch with my woc [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336918




Gorgeous bag. This bag is on my radar right now


----------



## mintyvintage

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOVE your style!!
> So pretty red lambskin mini!! Can I ask you which year of this red mini? is it shiny hardware or matt RHW?




thank you! it's actually from this year, SA said its from spring summer collection so maybe 16S.

I have included a closeup pic. I think the lighting in my previous pic made it look abit like RHW, but it's definitely shiny silver 

I love this bag the only thing is it doesn't smell of leather like my others. maybe because it was the last display piece?  a pity cuz brand new leather smells are a treat!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

mintyvintage said:


> thank you! it's actually from this year, SA said its from spring summer collection so maybe 16S.
> 
> I have included a closeup pic. I think the lighting in my previous pic made it look abit like RHW, but it's definitely shiny silver
> 
> I love this bag the only thing is it doesn't smell of leather like my others. maybe because it was the last display piece?  a pity cuz brand new leather smells are a treat!




OH WOW  Sooo pretty bright red! Lambskin leather makes this red color even more vivid!! Thanks so much for posting!! 
Oh I know what you mean..I also really love the new leather smell when open that black Chanel box!  But I also remember some of my bags that was shipped directly to me from the store did not smell much and i was disappointed as well.  Don't worry so much, it is hard to find this pretty red lamb mini and you got yours in your hand, Congratulation & Enjoy your beauty!!!


----------



## BanIslander

mintyvintage said:


> thank you! it's actually from this year, SA said its from spring summer collection so maybe 16S.
> 
> 
> 
> I have included a closeup pic. I think the lighting in my previous pic made it look abit like RHW, but it's definitely shiny silver
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag the only thing is it doesn't smell of leather like my others. maybe because it was the last display piece?  a pity cuz brand new leather smells are a treat!




I love it! Now my chanel wishlist cosists of a red mini with gold hardware


----------



## Luv n bags

My favorite red Chanel enjoying some sun!


----------



## Paris Darling

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you dear!



kittymoomoo said:


> Wow your vintage flap looks amazing   Lucky you !!



Thank you! I'm so happy I found it, it was a birthday gift to myself. 



San2222 said:


> View attachment 3335659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my black on black chevron mini



Love the bracelets!


----------



## linette.ll

I like it how it looks.. Not too formal. N i can carry it 3 ways.


----------



## mintyvintage

Chanel7Chanel said:


> OH WOW  Sooo pretty bright red! Lambskin leather makes this red color even more vivid!! Thanks so much for posting!!
> Oh I know what you mean..I also really love the new leather smell when open that black Chanel box!  But I also remember some of my bags that was shipped directly to me from the store did not smell much and i was disappointed as well.  Don't worry so much, it is hard to find this pretty red lamb mini and you got yours in your hand, Congratulation & Enjoy your beauty!!!




thanks for your kind words sweetie!! I'm always torn between lambskin and caviar. one being so buttery and one being so practical. I'm glad I went with the lamb on the mini, can't stop running my palms over the leather!


----------



## mintyvintage

linette.ll said:


> I like it how it looks.. Not too formal. N i can carry it 3 ways.




the gunmetal color is amazing!!


----------



## cabbagekid

mintyvintage said:


> thank you! it's actually from this year, SA said its from spring summer collection so maybe 16S.
> 
> 
> 
> I have included a closeup pic. I think the lighting in my previous pic made it look abit like RHW, but it's definitely shiny silver
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag the only thing is it doesn't smell of leather like my others. maybe because it was the last display piece?  a pity cuz brand new leather smells are a treat!




Gorgeous red! The quilts are so puffy and the leather looks delicious! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## jnj23

feeling vintage today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.


I just can stare at this beauty all day!
I hope you had an excellent diner.


----------



## Bibi25260

lovely64 said:


> My CC shoes in action[emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3334165


They're gorgeous! Now I regret let these pass.


----------



## Bibi25260

Gwapa30 said:


> Ms Torquoise kind of day[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334312
> View attachment 3334313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share


Beautiful color and perfect with your cardi!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date with mom and her Dior.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3337012


Both are lovely!


mintyvintage said:


> thank you! it's actually from this year, SA said its from spring summer collection so maybe 16S.
> 
> I have included a closeup pic. I think the lighting in my previous pic made it look abit like RHW, but it's definitely shiny silver
> 
> I love this bag the only thing is it doesn't smell of leather like my others. maybe because it was the last display piece?  a pity cuz brand new leather smells are a treat!


Love this red!


tigertrixie said:


> My favorite red Chanel enjoying some sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337177


Love this red too!


linette.ll said:


> I like it how it looks.. Not too formal. N i can carry it 3 ways.


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## lovesbmw

wannaprada said:


> TGIF! This is from about a week or two ago when I had just received this beauty, my first jumbo. Black caviar w/SHW. I so love this bag! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335572



So pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Both are lovely!




Thank you!!


----------



## aga5

My current favorite yesterday and today


----------



## Gwapa30

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color and perfect with your cardi!




Thank Bibi[emoji4]


----------



## karenab

wannaprada said:


> I love the boy in red! Beautiful bag!



Thank you! And thank you to everyone for the comments!! I am obsessed with the bag


----------



## Dextersmom

aga5 said:


> My current favorite yesterday and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337771
> View attachment 3337772


Pretty.


----------



## cabbagekid

WOCing, thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## mintyvintage

cabbagekid said:


> WOCing, thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3338084


Really drawn to your gorgeous ring too!!! Hehe. Lambskin woc is so luxe!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vanana

aga5 said:


> My current favorite yesterday and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337771
> View attachment 3337772


 
Been waiting to see this lovely neon boy! beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.


Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Gwapa30

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.


Bag twins again Vanana! Love Love your style


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.


That is such a beautiful blue!


----------



## Hana H

chanelloverz said:


> Oh, so love that red!!!
> 
> My boy and my babies  loving this easy way of carrying the jumbo...


Can you share how to wear the jumbo like that??


----------



## Pursebop

Vanana said:


> Fantastic taste (bag and juice - very curious about the cayenne lemonade)


*hehe, it's one I use on my juice cleanse days, yummy with a slight kick!*


----------



## Vanana

Gwapa30 said:


> Bag twins again Vanana! Love Love your style


Thanks I am sensing a trend in our purchasing pattern  I share your likes!!


----------



## Vanana

Tonimichelle said:


> That is such a beautiful blue!


Thank you so much


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Vanana

Gwapa30 said:


> Bag twins again Vanana! Love Love your style


Oh thanks so much!


----------



## Vanana

******** said:


> *hehe, it's one I use on my juice cleanse days, yummy with a slight kick!*


Look delicious!


----------



## amstevens714

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.




This is so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

amstevens714 said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## cabbagekid

mintyvintage said:


> Really drawn to your gorgeous ring too!!! Hehe. Lambskin woc is so luxe!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app





Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## cabbagekid

Posing before she leaves with me for the day!


----------



## bagnshoe

cabbagekid said:


> Posing before she leaves with me for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338810




Breathtaking boy [emoji7] !!!


----------



## lolalein

Bother Free said:


> At Cartier boutique...
> 
> Miss Sunshine and Super Karlito with my new diamond Juste Un Clou in YG




Beautiful trio


----------



## wannaprada

lovesbmw said:


> So pretty




Thanks! This is currently my go-to bag!


----------



## wannaprada

aga5 said:


> My current favorite yesterday and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337771
> View attachment 3337772




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## wannaprada

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.




I love chevron bags and this blue is gorgeous!


----------



## msPing

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.




Beautiful!! I have the mini flap version, absolutely love the color. Never owned such a bright color, and it's actually really easy to match with! [emoji170]


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!


Thanks so much! Been wearing this one lots lately.


----------



## Vanana

msPing said:


> Beautiful!! I have the mini flap version, absolutely love the color. Never owned such a bright color, and it's actually really excited easy to match with! [emoji170]


Thank you! I am very excited and happy with this bag too.  It is absolutely super easy to match and totally amps up the outfit!


----------



## PrincessCypress

cabbagekid said:


> Posing before she leaves with me for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338810



Stunning boy!!!


----------



## Vanana

wannaprada said:


> I love chevron bags and this blue is gorgeous!


Thanks the recent seasons have been dangerous to Chanel addicts


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cabbagekid said:


> Posing before she leaves with me for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338810


 
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

she's not really 'in action' but she's been with me everyday as a wallet since i got her. casino small o case in red... and thanks to Kimwal02 and her SA for finding it for me!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ccbaggirl89 said:


> she's not really 'in action' but she's been with me everyday as a wallet since i got her. casino small o case in red... and thanks to Kimwal02 and her SA for finding it for me!


 
So pretty!!  Is the color rouge?  I ordered something in rouge.


----------



## karenab

Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy


----------



## bagnshoe

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy




Wow what a vibrant red boy. Looks so pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy


 


Hope you had fun!!  Gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Gwapa30

Vanana said:


> Thanks I am sensing a trend in our purchasing pattern  I share your likes!!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Tulip2

cabbagekid said:


> Posing before she leaves with me for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338810



Wow, gorgeous Boy.  Carrying this would make any day a good one!


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Thanks the recent seasons have been dangerous to Chanel addicts



You got that right Vanana!  I've been swimming around Ban Island but just can't seem to land there.  Me thinks Chanel is to blame.


----------



## Tulip2

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy



Whoa Karenab this Red Boy is gorgeous!  I really do love your style.  I want every bag you have!


----------



## xianfang

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy



Super nice!! Now i can aee the diff btw your boy and the new one. Yours looks firm!!!


----------



## karenab

bagnshoe said:


> Wow what a vibrant red boy. Looks so pretty




Thank you it's such a saturated red. 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Hope you had fun!!  Gorgeous boy!!!




Thank you I did! It was brilliant! I snapchatted the event it was high tea on the STREETS of fifth avenue!!!



Tulip2 said:


> Whoa Karenab this Red Boy is gorgeous!  I really do love your style.  I want every bag you have!




LOLOL!!! Stalker!  Thank you very much for liking my vibe. 



xianfang said:


> Super nice!! Now i can aee the diff btw your boy and the new one. Yours looks firm!!!




Yes it's firm but not brick like lol! It can be squished but it stays very firm.  It's literally perfect to me.  I am curious to see the current ones one day in the shops just to see how they make them now.


----------



## yinnie

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy




Bag twins!!! Love this boy [emoji7] I haven't seen anyone else with this bag so happy to meet a twin hahaha


----------



## rsimo

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy




This is the perfect red bag ! Congrats


----------



## kidodo

i love earings


----------



## kidodo

Necklace


----------



## Irene7899

wow



kidodo said:


> View attachment 3339671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love earings


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> You got that right Vanana!  I've been swimming around Ban Island but just can't seem to land there.  Me thinks Chanel is to blame.


Hahaha no doubt. However there are a few on this forum who shall not u we the word "ban"  for fear of significant loss of viewership.  Me thinks tpf or Karl should see what can be done to prevent such silly thoughts.  Think of the quality of forum content!


----------



## Vanana

kidodo said:


> View attachment 3339671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love earings


Wow you just dropped the Mic. Boom.


----------



## charlie_c

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy




I must say the shiny caviar and brighter red in the 2014 boy is to die for! Since I missed that boat, 2016 pre fall is not bad either. Gives a different vibe!


----------



## WaterLilies22

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy






charlie_c said:


> I must say the shiny caviar and brighter red in the 2014 boy is to die for! Since I missed that boat, 2016 pre fall is not bad either. Gives a different vibe!
> View attachment 3339901




BOTH of these reds are absolutely gorgeous!! [emoji3]


----------



## WaterLilies22

kidodo said:


> View attachment 3339671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love earings






kidodo said:


> Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339674




Amazing collection of jewelry!!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!

Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## FunBagz

charlie_c said:


> I must say the shiny caviar and brighter red in the 2014 boy is to die for! Since I missed that boat, 2016 pre fall is not bad either. Gives a different vibe!
> View attachment 3339901



Love the red! And the caviar boy!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009




Love it.  The mini is so darn cute.  Have a good day [emoji1]


----------



## lilian01022013

kidodo said:


> View attachment 3339671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love earings




wow amazing !!!


----------



## bagnshoe

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009




Love your work outfit and of course the mini & the flat.Goes so well together .Simple yet chic.


----------



## WaterLilies22

CaribeanQueen said:


> Love it.  The mini is so darn cute.  Have a good day [emoji1]




Thanks, Caribean Queen! Have a great day as well!



bagnshoe said:


> Love your work outfit and of course the mini & the flat.Goes so well together .Simple yet chic.




Thank you, bagnshoe! I've always believed in dressing simply, but with impact.


----------



## Rami00

Taken from my IG. Posted few days ago..Monday blues!


----------



## jax818

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG. Posted few days ago..Monday blues!




Love!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Soon to be bag twins!


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG. Posted few days ago..Monday blues!



Great shot and great style, Rami!


----------



## gisselle226

wannaprada said:


> TGIF! This is from about a week or two ago when I had just received this beauty, my first jumbo. Black caviar w/SHW. I so love this bag! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335572


Beautiful bag and boots!


----------



## wannaprada

gisselle226 said:


> Beautiful bag and boots!




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009




Super cute!


----------



## catfancier3

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009


Love the blouse and skirt. Care to share designer? Is it Chanel?  So pretty.


----------



## msPing

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG. Posted few days ago..Monday blues!




Love this! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009



Gorgeous outfit


----------



## Rami00

jax818 said:


> Love!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Soon to be bag twins!


Thank you. You are going to love it! You could pair it (this color) with so many outfits.


FunBagz said:


> Great shot and great style, Rami!


Thank you xx


msPing said:


> Love this! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji170]


Thank you xx


----------



## babycinnamon

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG. Posted few days ago..Monday blues!




Oh girl how could you be blue with those beautiful blues!?! Those Tiffany cookies are so cute! [emoji8]


----------



## nutik123

So pretty !


----------



## nutik123

karenab said:


> Just came back from a Saks event! Carried the 2014 caviar boy



I LOVE that colour! Goes with everything!


----------



## karenab

nutik123 said:


> I LOVE that colour! Goes with everything!



Yes it does!!! It's such a rich lipstick red


----------



## HeartMyMJs

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009


All perfect!!



Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG. Posted few days ago..Monday blues!


 
So pretty!!


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Love the red! And the caviar boy!




Thank you!


----------



## Mendezhm

Happy hour! [emoji178]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3341349
> 
> Happy hour! [emoji178]


 
So pretty!!!  Have fun!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3341349
> 
> Happy hour! [emoji178]



So pretty lamb mini! A glass of red is perfect match! Enjoy


----------



## FunBagz

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3341349
> 
> Happy hour! [emoji178]



They pair nicely together!


----------



## WaterLilies22

amstevens714 said:


> Super cute!



Thank you! 



catfancier3 said:


> Love the blouse and skirt. Care to share designer? Is it Chanel?  So pretty.



Thanks! It's actually just an H&M blouse and a Target X Jason Wu skirt. Nothing fancy 



Sofie@Bxl said:


> Gorgeous outfit





HeartMyMJs said:


> All perfect!!



Thank you, Sofie and HeartMyMJs! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WaterLilies22

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3341349
> 
> Happy hour! [emoji178]



Perfect red!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 1


----------



## WaterLilies22

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 1
> 
> View attachment 3341566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341567




The Boy looks great on you! I love how you bought both the black and the red - so hard to decide between either!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## lie13

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3341574


omg, that's stunning


----------



## xtiffaany

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron is my shopping companion today. On the way out to the city, from today's sunny beautiful day and a productive shopping trip.


Hi, does this come in black?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 1
> 
> View attachment 3341566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341567



Lovely!!



WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3341574




Stunning!!


----------



## cabbagekid

It's Friday!!!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!







WaterLilies22 said:


> The Boy looks great on you! I love how you bought both the black and the red - so hard to decide between either!




Thanks! Day 2 challenge will be red


----------



## charlie_c

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3341574




Love your entire outfit!


----------



## Vanana

xtiffaany said:


> Hi, does this come in black?


Hi I believe so. You should see the authentic finds threAd.


----------



## Bibi25260

WaterLilies22 said:


> Off to work in this outfit. I often carry my mini in a larger tote so I can use it for after-work events. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340009


Lovely outfit, everything matches perfect!


WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3341574



Love your Westminster! You have a beautiful Chanel collection with unique pieces!


----------



## PrincessCypress

My white single flap jumbo came shopping with me this morning to a grand opening of a local Nordstrom Rack store.


----------



## ddebartolo

Waiting for the train this morning lol


----------



## superwoolu

ddebartolo said:


> Waiting for the train this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341717




Hehe good train companion!


----------



## wannaprada

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3341574




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## xianfang

ddebartolo said:


> Waiting for the train this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341717



Niceeee!!! I like seeing ppl with nice bag catching public transport!!


----------



## WaterLilies22

lie13 said:


> omg, that's stunning


 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Stunning!!


 


charlie_c said:


> Love your entire outfit!


 


Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely outfit, everything matches perfect!
> 
> 
> Love your Westminster! You have a beautiful Chanel collection with unique pieces!


 


wannaprada said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 
Thanks so much, lie13, HeartMyMJs, charlie_c, Bibi and wannaprada! I like how this forum allows us to share our love for Chanel! (And also to get ideas for our next purchases...)


----------



## WaterLilies22

cabbagekid said:


> It's Friday!!!
> View attachment 3341599




Great photo! Such a classic bag.



PrincessCypress said:


> My white single flap jumbo came shopping with me this morning to a grand opening of a local Nordstrom Rack store.




Very fresh for summer! 



ddebartolo said:


> Waiting for the train this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341717


 
You're brave for taking public transportation with your Chanel! I flip mine so that the logo doesn't show and the front doesn't scratch when I'm on the train.


----------



## charlie_c

ddebartolo said:


> Waiting for the train this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341717




Looks awesome on you!


----------



## Vanana

WaterLilies22 said:


> Bag of the day for me - Westminster from the Paris-Dubai collection. Full outfit on my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3341574


 


this is gorgeous!


----------



## poohglet

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 1
> 
> View attachment 3341566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341567



I love how you wear with your boy!!
Could you tell me how your boy is doing after you wear for a while?
I haven't gotten my caviar boy yet, but saw some people talk it attracts dust.
I want to hear your opinion!


----------



## ddebartolo

WaterLilies22 said:


> Great photo! Such a classic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fresh for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> You're brave for taking public transportation with your Chanel! I flip mine so that the logo doesn't show and the front doesn't scratch when I'm on the train.




I bought this reissue for an every day bag so I want to use it as such lol I feel safer since it doesn't have the CC turn lock and doesn't scream Chanel. I'm still nervous though haha I hope that'll go away with time [emoji2]


----------



## Mendezhm

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!  Have fun!!







shopgirl4cc said:


> So pretty lamb mini! A glass of red is perfect match! Enjoy







FunBagz said:


> They pair nicely together!







WaterLilies22 said:


> Perfect red!




Thanks so much! Yes, it was a great night and they truly were a perfect match! [emoji12]


----------



## JoeyLouis

Off to dinner!
16P Micro Retro Flap


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 2


----------



## MrsGlamorous

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 2
> 
> View attachment 3342642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342645




Hi what size is your boy?? tia


----------



## PrincessCypress

WaterLilies22 said:


> Very fresh for summer!



I agree, WaterLilies22! This bag will be carried a lot this summer!


----------



## charlie_c

MrsGlamorous said:


> Hi what size is your boy?? tia




Old medium


----------



## silliex

My bestie and me taking our Chanel caviar M/L classic flap GHW and WOC SHW out for our birthday dinner


----------



## PrincessCypress

Ready to go shopping at Costco with my beloved jumbo!


----------



## Vanana

Finally home from work trip yesterday and missed my Chanel bags dearly.  Immediately took one of my favorites and hit the mall with the rainbow boy.


----------



## WaterLilies22

Vanana said:


> this is gorgeous!



Thanks so much! I love your rainbow Boy that you just posted! It's such a unique and beautiful color.


----------



## WaterLilies22

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 2
> 
> View attachment 3342642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342645



I love your outfit!! The red Boy looks great.



JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3342638
> 
> 
> Off to dinner!
> 16P Micro Retro Flap



That's such a unique style! I haven't seen anyone else with this yet.



silliex said:


> My bestie and me taking our Chanel caviar M/L classic flap GHW and WOC SHW out for our birthday dinner



Cute photo - one of the ways to tell you're best friends 



PrincessCypress said:


> Ready to go shopping at Costco with my beloved jumbo!



Another great summer outfit with your white Jumbo!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## winnipoo

ddebartolo said:


> Waiting for the train this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341717



Cool!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ddebartolo said:


> Waiting for the train this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341717




LOVE your cool style that you makes this beauty everyday wear!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 2
> 
> View attachment 3342642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342645



Love your style and beautiful red such a nice pop of color!! Great choice!!


----------



## Dextersmom

silliex said:


> My bestie and me taking our Chanel caviar M/L classic flap GHW and WOC SHW out for our birthday dinner


Gorgeous pic....Happy Birthday.


----------



## juli88

Vanana said:


> Finally home from work trip yesterday and missed my Chanel bags dearly.  Immediately took one of my favorites and hit the mall with the rainbow boy.



such a beauty


----------



## Vanana

juli88 said:


> such a beauty


 
Thanks It's great for casual outfits and old medium is a very practical size.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Finally home from work trip yesterday and missed my Chanel bags dearly.  Immediately took one of my favorites and hit the mall with the rainbow boy.



Gorgeous color!! I understand 100 % that feelings of missing Chanel bags while away...


----------



## hermes_newbie

PrincessCypress said:


> Ready to go shopping at Costco with my beloved jumbo!



Beautiful white jumbo! Any tricks to keeping it clean?  Is it a caviar?  TIA.


----------



## ddebartolo

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE your cool style that you makes this beauty everyday wear!!! Enjoy!!




Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

First outing with my mini filigree vanity case. Bought it as a casual Chanel and this outfit is attempt #1. Carried 3 ways.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> First outing with my mini filigree vanity case. Bought it as a casual Chanel and this outfit is attempt #1. Carried 3 ways.



Really love your style and this pretty color on you!! Again, Congrats!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Getting ready to going out to our annuel Saturday dinner with my sweet hubby & daughter...with my most favorite red mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> My bestie and me taking our Chanel caviar M/L classic flap GHW and WOC SHW out for our birthday dinner



LOVE both of bags!! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PrincessCypress said:


> Ready to go shopping at Costco with my beloved jumbo!



Soooo pretty springy style!!


----------



## FunBagz

shopgirl4cc said:


> Getting ready to going out to our annuel Saturday dinner with my sweet hubby & daughter...with my most favorite red mini
> 
> View attachment 3343658



Looks amazing! Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Looks amazing! Enjoy your dinner!



Thank you FunBagz!!! I LOVE your beautiful haul collection


----------



## LoveXIII

So pretty&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Getting ready to going out to our annuel Saturday dinner with my sweet hubby & daughter...with my most favorite red mini
> 
> View attachment 3343658



Enjoy your dinner! That is one beautiful red mini


----------



## karenab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Getting ready to going out to our annuel Saturday dinner with my sweet hubby & daughter...with my most favorite red mini
> 
> View attachment 3343658




LOVE this photo and of course that mini!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

karenab said:


> LOVE this photo and of course that mini!



Thank you for your kind words Karen!! I'm currently still out and enjoying oysters with this cutie red..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Enjoy your dinner! That is one beautiful red mini



Thanks sweetie Vanana!!  I am still out for some of our fav oysters  Oh I confess I'm crazy in love with this mini and this year's Chanel red caviar....!


----------



## kle

It was a night to remember. [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji257]


----------



## PrincessCypress

WaterLilies22 said:


> Another great summer outfit with your white Jumbo!



I can't get enough of her, lol!


----------



## PrincessCypress

hermes_newbie said:


> Beautiful white jumbo! Any tricks to keeping it clean?  Is it a caviar?  TIA.



Thank you, hermes_newbie! Yes, it's caviar and I've only had her for a few weeks and (luckily!) I haven't had any incidents yet. I do carry baby wipes with me, as I read they work wonders for removing stains (even color transfer) but I haven't had to use them yet. I'm pretty careful with my bags.


----------



## PrincessCypress

shopgirl4cc said:


> Soooo pretty springy style!!



Thank you, shopgirl4cc! I also love your red chevron square mini, especially with your rockstuds!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

shopgirl4cc said:


> Soooo pretty springy style!!



Thank you, shopgirl4cc! I also love your red chevron square mini, especially with your rockstuds!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

.


----------



## LGW

Ready for a garden party. Sorry cannot upload the picture &#128547;


----------



## LGW

Ready for a garden party


----------



## Purrrple

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party




Beautiful. Loving the matching tattoo!


----------



## LGW

Purrrple said:


> Beautiful. Loving the matching tattoo!



Thank you Purrrple I had the tattoo done years ago. It hurt a lot!!!! &#128547;


----------



## FunBagz

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party



Looking sharp! Hope the party was lovely!


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party


Love the way you wear the brooches!!! The tattoo is the coolest chanel thing I've seen. You are so very wonderfully creative!  Garden party sure sounds fun.


----------



## mintyvintage

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party



&#128525; brooches and that ankle Chanel!!


----------



## mintyvintage

my chevron boy meets my girlfriend's easy caviar over cake!


----------



## mintyvintage

grabbing lunch and movie date with the Husband. the mini is just a good size to fit my essentials!


----------



## Bibi25260

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3342638
> 
> 
> Off to dinner!
> 16P Micro Retro Flap


What a lovely bag!


charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 2
> 
> View attachment 3342642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342645


Love the red perfect with your outfit!


silliex said:


> My bestie and me taking our Chanel caviar M/L classic flap GHW and WOC SHW out for our birthday dinner


Both are lovely, hope you both had a great birthday dinner!


PrincessCypress said:


> Ready to go shopping at Costco with my beloved jumbo!


Love your white jumbo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Finally home from work trip yesterday and missed my Chanel bags dearly.  Immediately took one of my favorites and hit the mall with the rainbow boy.


Love this  bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> First outing with my mini filigree vanity case. Bought it as a casual Chanel and this outfit is attempt #1. Carried 3 ways.


Gorgeous, perfect with your outfit and shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Getting ready to going out to our annuel Saturday dinner with my sweet hubby & daughter...with my most favorite red mini
> 
> View attachment 3343658


Love your mini and shoes, great with your outfit!


kle said:


> View attachment 3343925
> 
> It was a night to remember. [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji257]


Gorgeous clutch, love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party


Perfect outfit for a garden party, love the blazer, brooches and bag of course! And your tattoo!!


mintyvintage said:


> my chevron boy meets my girlfriend's easy caviar over cake!


Both are lovely!


mintyvintage said:


> grabbing lunch and movie date with the Husband. the mini is just a good size to fit my essentials!


Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today outfit with scarf, belt and in the mix tote, thinking of selling the bag because I don't use it much. You like the tote or not?
Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## FunBagz

Bibi25260 said:


> Today outfit with scarf, belt and in the mix tote, thinking of selling the bag because I don't use it much. You like the tote or not?
> Enjoy your Sunday!



Love the whole look!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]


----------



## ak3

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party



You look fabulous!


----------



## LGW

FunBagz said:


> Looking sharp! Hope the party was lovely!



Thank you, yes it was great!


----------



## LGW

ak3 said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect outfit for a garden party, love the blazer, brooches and bag of course! And your tattoo!!
> 
> Both are lovely!
> 
> Love it!



Thank you, that tattoo was so painful my foot was shaking after a while!!!!! &#128517;


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Love the way you wear the brooches!!! The tattoo is the coolest chanel thing I've seen. You are so very wonderfully creative!  Garden party sure sounds fun.



Thank you Vanana, I have to admit I do have a creative side. My tattoo was the most painful thing ever!!!! But I love it!!!


----------



## LGW

ak3 said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you so much.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]



this looks great! the navy and the water... a fabulous pairing


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Today outfit with scarf, belt and in the mix tote, thinking of selling the bag because I don't use it much. You like the tote or not?
> Enjoy your Sunday!


I love love love your scarf!!! 
I want that scarf in every color hahaha
You look so chic as always 
I think the tote seems functional...is it not?


----------



## NatLV

Rami00 said:


> Square Mini in action.



I love the bag and especially the top you are wearing!!! gorgeous look!


----------



## charlie_c

WaterLilies22 said:


> I love your outfit!! The red Boy looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a unique style! I haven't seen anyone else with this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute photo - one of the ways to tell you're best friends
> 
> 
> 
> Another great summer outfit with your white Jumbo!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/







shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your style and beautiful red such a nice pop of color!! Great choice!!




Thank you!!! This red is exactly what I wanted, and is even more versatile than I thought!


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> What a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the red perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Both are lovely, hope you both had a great birthday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your white jumbo!




Thank you! Love your outfit too!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 3


----------



## charlie_c

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]




Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## honeymania

Errand runs


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous, perfect with your outfit and shoes!


 


Bibi25260 said:


> Love this  bag!




Thank you my friend!


----------



## Stacy31

Vanana said:


> First outing with my mini filigree vanity case. Bought it as a casual Chanel and this outfit is attempt #1. Carried 3 ways.


 


Stunning bag, but OMG...those shoes!! Do you mind sharing where you purchased them?  TIA


----------



## frivofrugalista

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party




Beautiful shot!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]




Love love love!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today outfit with scarf, belt and in the mix tote, thinking of selling the bag because I don't use it much. You like the tote or not?
> Enjoy your Sunday!


 
I like the bag - it's a simple but timeless style. Do you have too many totes and hence do not use it much? If you wont regret it, perhaps it's better to let go of the ones you don't use and get something else?


----------



## Vanana

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]




This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your white jumbo!



Thank you, Bibi25260!


----------



## LGW

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful shot!



Thank you, my little girl took the picture!


----------



## mintyvintage

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 3
> 
> View attachment 3344637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344639



one of the caviar pics that really pops!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, shopgirl4cc! I also love your red chevron square mini, especially with your rockstuds!!!



Thank you sweetie PrincessCypress for your kind words!!


----------



## cabbagekid

mintyvintage said:


> grabbing lunch and movie date with the Husband. the mini is just a good size to fit my essentials!




Super gorgeous. Love your outfit too!


----------



## cabbagekid

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 3
> 
> View attachment 3344637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344639




Too cool for school!


----------



## FunBagz

honeymania said:


> Errand runs



This is beautiful!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

honeymania said:


> Errand runs



What a pretty color WOC!! So edgy and cool chevron!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party



So chic style!! I love your hair style too!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Today outfit with scarf, belt and in the mix tote, thinking of selling the bag because I don't use it much. You like the tote or not?
> Enjoy your Sunday!



LOVE your style especially the scarf!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your mini and shoes, great with your outfit!
> 
> Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mintyvintage said:


> grabbing lunch and movie date with the Husband. the mini is just a good size to fit my essentials!



What a pretty pop of color!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]



Oh my...what a pretty navy lamb mini!! You make me want this gorgeous navy lamb square mini!! 
I love your entire outfit! it is so elegant yet nice casual chic, well match with navy square mini!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 3
> 
> View attachment 3344637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344639



Cool!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Having a milkshake at five guys burgers and fries.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

SpeedyJC said:


> Having a milkshake at five guys burgers and fires.



So cute!! Enjoy!


----------



## charlie_c

mintyvintage said:


> one of the caviar pics that really pops!! [emoji7][emoji7]







cabbagekid said:


> Too cool for school!







shopgirl4cc said:


> Cool!!




Thank you! I'm enjoying the boys very much! Can easily dress up or down


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 4


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Love the whole look!


Thank you!


Bother Free said:


> I love love love your scarf!!!
> I want that scarf in every color hahaha
> You look so chic as always
> I think the tote seems functional...is it not?


Haha I know what you mean and I know this scarf came in more colors like red and pink but I like it most in black.
Yes tote is functional but the middle zipped compartiment is tight for my wallet, it fits but I have to take it carefully in and out.
Thank you for your compliment! :kiss:


charlie_c said:


> Thank you! Love your outfit too!


Thank you!


Vanana said:


> I like the bag - it's a simple but timeless style. Do you have too many totes and hence do not use it much? If you wont regret it, perhaps it's better to let go of the ones you don't use and get something else?


Are three totes too many?  I think I have to test drive it more.
Thank you.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE your style especially the scarf!!!


Thank you!


----------



## happy_moon

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 4
> 
> View attachment 3345273
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345274





I'm loving every one of your outfits with boy! Seems the boy bag has your name on it!&#128515;


----------



## charlie_c

happy_moon said:


> I'm loving every one of your outfits with boy! Seems the boy bag has your name on it![emoji2]




Thank you! I definitely see myself using the boys more than my other ones


----------



## superwoolu

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]




I haven't considered a square mini before but now I am going to after seeing your navy lamb skin!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## spylove22

Sofie@Bxl said:


> View attachment 3344337
> 
> 
> On the overnight ferry from Zeebrugge&#127463;&#127466; to York [emoji636] for a relaxing holiday! Enjoying the sunshine with my gorgeous new navy lambskin square mini shw [emoji4]




I love this pic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 4
> 
> View attachment 3345273
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345274




Love your style!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

honeymania said:


> Errand runs




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this looks great! the navy and the water... a fabulous pairing





charlie_c said:


> Looks fantastic on you!





frivofrugalista said:


> Love love love!!!





Vanana said:


> This bag is gorgeous!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my...what a pretty navy lamb mini!! You make me want this gorgeous navy lamb square mini!!
> I love your entire outfit! it is so elegant yet nice casual chic, well match with navy square mini!!





superwoolu said:


> I haven't considered a square mini before  but now I am going to after seeing your navy lamb skin!!  [emoji7][emoji7]





spylove22 said:


> I love this pic!



Thank you everyone for your nice comments  I have used this beauty for the last 2 days while traveling and I love her! It's my first lambskin piece and I want more! It's not as delicate as it looks because I have been bumped into quite a few times and I can't see anything on the bag. Fits a great amount too. I wear her mainly on the shoulder but I wore her crossbody a couple of times as well and even though it sits quite high up I don't think it looks bad at all (I'm 5'7). Also thrilled to finally have a blue bag in my collection.


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 5


----------



## Everydaydazzler

A little Chanel & gingham to make the day! Cheers Chanel lovers! &#10024;&#128151;&#10024;&#128151;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Everydaydazzler said:


> A little Chanel & gingham to make the day! Cheers Chanel lovers! &#10024;&#128151;&#10024;&#128151;


 
Stunning!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 5
> 
> View attachment 3346009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346010


 
Love it!!


----------



## Cherrycola666

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 5
> 
> View attachment 3346009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346010




Beautiful colour!


----------



## charlie_c

Cherrycola666 said:


> Beautiful colour!







HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!




Thank you!! And keeping the ootd posts coming!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 6


----------



## spylove22




----------



## Everydaydazzler

HeartMyMJs said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## essiedub

LGW said:


> Ready for a garden party



Oh ..*LGW* just love how you staged your Chanel shrine! Really like the  brooches and am always intrigued by how people wear them ..thanks for posting


----------



## linette.ll

I love how u girls rock with ur Chanel!  

Anyway, i bought this beige clair caviar medium preloved. Took me awhile to find, but was lucky enough to find an extremely good deal. Loving it, and glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## Milky caramel

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 3346614


Nice


----------



## linette.ll

2nd day bringing my new love to work. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## edsltan

My one and only Chanel.. I love that she's vintage and she's been with me ever since.. &#9786;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 7


----------



## rsimo

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 7
> 
> View attachment 3347512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347514




Very creative outfits !


----------



## AAngela

linette.ll said:


> 2nd day bringing my new love to work. Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations on your new bag, its gorgeous


----------



## LGW

essiedub said:


> Oh ..*LGW* just love how you staged your Chanel shrine! Really like the  brooches and am always intrigued by how people wear them ..thanks for posting



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## pitifulusername

@charlie_c Where are your jeans from? Lovely outfits


----------



## pitifulusername

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 7
> 
> View attachment 3347512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347514




***above question, please


----------



## LGW

mintyvintage said:


> &#128525; brooches and that ankle Chanel!!



Thank you. I love your posts too!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

linette.ll said:


> I love how u girls rock with ur Chanel!
> 
> Anyway, i bought this beige clair caviar medium preloved. Took me awhile to find, but was lucky enough to find an extremely good deal. Loving it, and glad to have it in my collection.



Beautiful BC!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## charlie_c

pitifulusername said:


> @charlie_c Where are your jeans from? Lovely outfits




Thank you! These are from Zara, boyfriends from a few seasons ago tho


----------



## charlie_c

rsimo said:


> Very creative outfits !




Thank you!


----------



## karenab

Earlier with 14B caviar boy with aged gold hw [emoji111]&#127997;&#65039;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

karenab said:


> Earlier with 14B caviar boy with aged gold hw [emoji111]&#127997;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3348177


 
Love the whole look!!


----------



## Evonnedale

Thank you for letting me share &#128516; my first boy!


----------



## joyfulone

Heading out for a little Cinco De Mayo celebrating with my fav bag[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 8


----------



## charlie_c

karenab said:


> Earlier with 14B caviar boy with aged gold hw [emoji111]&#127997;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3348177




Looks fantastic!


----------



## FunBagz

Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...


----------



## NatLV

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...


love the look!


----------



## Bunnylemon

My new tweed slides and m/l caviar classic flap &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FunBagz

Bunnylemon said:


> My new tweed slides and m/l caviar classic flap &#10084;&#65039;



What a pretty, puffy CF you have!


----------



## Bunnylemon

FunBagz said:


> What a pretty, puffy CF you have!



Thank you  I'm actually considering to exchange it with lambskin S/H. But I don't think I can let this baby go &#129300;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...




Love the look!!



Bunnylemon said:


> My new tweed slides and m/l caviar classic flap &#10084;&#65039;


 
So pretty!


----------



## betty_boop

karenab said:


> Earlier with 14B caviar boy with aged gold hw [emoji111]&#127997;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3348177




Cool!


----------



## LGW

shopgirl4cc said:


> So chic style!! I love your hair style too!



Thank you so much. &#128512;


----------



## karenab

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 8
> 
> View attachment 3348445
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348446



LOVE!!! Where are the jeans from? so good.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Chanel WOC


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC




Lovely as always!


----------



## FunBagz

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC



Very nice!  Love the color of that WOC!


----------



## bagnshoe

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC




Nice outfit. Love your cut off top. Where did you get it?


----------



## Ellapretty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely as always!



Thank you!



FunBagz said:


> Very nice!  Love the color of that WOC!



Thank you - I loved it when I bought it, but I probably would have gotten more use out of a darker colour 



bagnshoe said:


> Nice outfit. Love your cut off top. Where did you get it?



Thanks - it's forever 21 - It's a bit flimsy but I love the cut of it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

karenab said:


> Earlier with 14B caviar boy with aged gold hw [emoji111]&#127997;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3348177



Wow I LOVE your style!! You're really cool!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC



You look so beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Evonnedale said:


> Thank you for letting me share &#128516; my first boy!



Congrats on your fist boy!! I love this burgundy color so much!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

joyfulone said:


> Heading out for a little Cinco De Mayo celebrating with my fav bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348303



Gorgeous classic!!! Enjoy!!! )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 8
> 
> View attachment 3348445
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348446



You have such a nice casual style with this boy!!


----------



## Evonnedale

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on your fist boy!! I love this burgundy color so much!!


Thanks babe. I didn't think I would get a boy initially. But the colour of the boy the shiny gold hardware really caught my heart.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Evonnedale said:


> Thanks babe. I didn't think I would get a boy initially. But the colour of the boy the shiny gold hardware really caught my heart.



Oh I know what you mean! I never liked boy before but in my case chevron boy caught my heart in Paris and had to get my first one - probably only one as i am still more attracted to the classic flap styles, but who knows we never can say "never"


----------



## Evonnedale

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh I know what you mean! I never liked boy before but in my case chevron boy caught my heart in Paris and had to get my first one - probably only one as i am still more attracted to the classic flap styles, but who knows we never can say "never"


I totally agree. Never say never! &#128516;


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...


 
I see you found matching tan shoes!!! love your new bag! it matches perfectly with the emerald green - excellent!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...



I LOVE your sense and style as always!!! :kiss:


----------



## FunBagz

NatLV said:


> love the look!





Vanana said:


> I see you found matching tan shoes!!! love your new bag! it matches perfectly with the emerald green - excellent!





shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE your sense and style as always!!! :kiss:



Thank you all! Hope you all had a happy Friday and cheers to a great weekend!


----------



## mintyvintage

Evonnedale said:


> Thank you for letting me share [emoji1] my first boy!




I wish I have a burgundy bag tooo! still waiting for the right one but this looks so good on you. you're so tall!


----------



## mintyvintage

helping out at a friend's wedding today and dressed in floral with my small caviar flap!


----------



## Evonnedale

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3349184
> View attachment 3349185
> 
> 
> helping out at a friend's wedding today and dressed in floral with my small caviar flap!


Hey gal! Thank you for your kind words. You look really beautiful in those pics (as always)! &#128519;&#128150;


----------



## karenab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow I LOVE your style!! You're really cool!!!!




Thank you!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## joyfulone

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous classic!!! Enjoy!!! )




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd &#128153;


----------



## missyb

Love that blue


----------



## Dextersmom

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd &#128153;


Pretty.


----------



## Malle82

My love right now love the This rare Color &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ddebartolo

Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha


----------



## FunBagz

ddebartolo said:


> Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349592



Adorable! And Chanel and beer are one of my favorite combos! Enjoy your day!


----------



## charlie_c

karenab said:


> LOVE!!! Where are the jeans from? so good.




Thank you! These were just some no brand jeans. I saw wide legs coming back into style so I pulled them out again


----------



## charlie_c

shopgirl4cc said:


> You have such a nice casual style with this boy!!




Thank you! I think the boy bag fits my style best. Especially with rhw!


----------



## ddebartolo

FunBagz said:


> Adorable! And Chanel and beer are one of my favorite combos! Enjoy your day!




Lol mine too! Thanks!


----------



## bagfashionista

Casual Saturday...haven't taken off this military fleece ever since i stole it from the bf's closet [emoji28] [emoji28] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagnshoe

Out and about with my boy for lunch on a lovely Saturday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 happy Mother's Day weekend everyone !!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 9


----------



## jenian

Happy mother's day everyone!!! [emoji182]


----------



## sachina

New to me, Reissue 226 in metric grey [emoji89]


----------



## Gwapa30

Anniversary dinner date. Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mom and moms to be out there[emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## charlie_c

sachina said:


> View attachment 3349857
> 
> New to me, Reissue 226 in metric grey [emoji89]




Love it!


----------



## MicheleW

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 2
> 
> View attachment 3342642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342645


Great style!!


----------



## MicheleW

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3349881
> 
> Anniversary dinner date. Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mom and moms to be out there[emoji254][emoji177]


Such a unique bag...your outfit is lovely. Happy Anniversary and Happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## Gwapa30

MicheleW said:


> Such a unique bag...your outfit is lovely. Happy Anniversary and Happy Mother's Day to you!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Toronto24

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3349881
> 
> Anniversary dinner date. Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mom and moms to be out there[emoji254][emoji177]



Gorgeous! Happy Anniversary! And Happy Mother's Day to all! &#128150;


----------



## Gwapa30

Toronto24 said:


> Gorgeous! Happy Anniversary! And Happy Mother's Day to all! [emoji178]




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## charlie_c

MicheleW said:


> Great style!!




Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3349881
> 
> Anniversary dinner date. Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mom and moms to be out there[emoji254][emoji177]


Gorgeous bag...gorgeous everything.


----------



## cajhingle

going out with this beauty &#129303;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Gwapa30

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag...gorgeous everything.




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 4
> 
> View attachment 3345273
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345274


Love how you style your Boys!


----------



## Bibi25260

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 3346614


Cute pins!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...


Love your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bunnylemon said:


> My new tweed slides and m/l caviar classic flap &#10084;&#65039;


These are cute! Perfect with your bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

ddebartolo said:


> Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349592


Funny pic! Love your bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

bagfashionista said:


> Casual Saturday...haven't taken off this military fleece ever since i stole it from the bf's closet [emoji28] [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using PurseForum mobile app


Cute backpack!


----------



## Bibi25260

bagnshoe said:


> Out and about with my boy for lunch on a lovely Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Mother's Day weekend everyone !!


Nice color combo! Hope you had a good lunch!
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Bibi25260

jenian said:


> Happy mother's day everyone!!! [emoji182]
> View attachment 3349844


Love your chevron WOC!
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Bibi25260

sachina said:


> View attachment 3349857
> 
> New to me, Reissue 226 in metric grey [emoji89]


Wow stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3349881
> 
> Anniversary dinner date. Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mom and moms to be out there[emoji254][emoji177]


You look stunning!
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Love how you style your Boys!




Thank you so much


----------



## Bunnylemon

Bibi25260 said:


> These are cute! Perfect with your bag!



Thank you


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 10


----------



## Bunnylemon

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 10
> 
> View attachment 3350109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350110



Oh God, I'm dying for this colour in this size. Perfect!


----------



## charlie_c

Bunnylemon said:


> Oh God, I'm dying for this colour in this size. Perfect!




It is exactly the shade I've been waiting for. So in love with it


----------



## Vanana

ddebartolo said:


> Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349592



He should know better!  this is awesome. Love the all black reissue pairing with leather.


----------



## ddebartolo

Vanana said:


> He should know better!  this is awesome. Love the all black reissue pairing with leather.




Lol thank you!


----------



## sachina

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3349974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out with this beauty &#129303;[emoji5]&#65039;




What a  lovely bag... [emoji176]


----------



## NatLV

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd &#128153;


pretty! love the rings too


----------



## NatLV

ddebartolo said:


> Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349592


you are so funny ) the bag looks awesome!


----------



## sachina

charlie_c said:


> Love it!



Thank u


----------



## bagnshoe

Bibi25260 said:


> Nice color combo! Hope you had a good lunch!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!




Thanks bibi25260. I had a good lunch


----------



## Gwapa30

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Gwapa30

Everyone looks stunning for this special weekend celebration! Happy Mother's Day to all[emoji182]


----------



## Dextersmom

Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.


Love your whole look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your whole look!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## honeydaze

Dextersmom said:


> Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.




Soooo beautiful!  Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## jnj23




----------



## Dextersmom

honeydaze said:


> Soooo beautiful!  Looks fabulous on you!


Thank you honeydaze.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.


 
Looking good!


----------



## foonyy

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3349974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out with this beauty &#129303;[emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful!


----------



## Elle80

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3350296


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Vanana. :kiss:


----------



## jnj23

yes, it is the jumbo in lambskin, finally got it after almost a year of waiting[emoji4]


----------



## jnj23

Elle80 said:


> Looks beautiful. May I ask if this is the jumbo in lambskin?




yes, indeed, thank you.


----------



## Jujuma

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3350296


----------



## Michelle44

I went into Saks the other day to pick up a WOC, but somehow went home with this in caviar.  Love at first sight!


----------



## mintyvintage

it's Monday! [emoji16] had an exhausting but fun weekend dressing up. the Boy adds an edgy look to an otherwise girly maxi.


----------



## mintyvintage

Dextersmom said:


> Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.




I [emoji173]&#65039; your watch too!! so classy. now you make me feel like I need a boy woc


----------



## Irene7899

both your bag and yourself are beautiful



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3349881
> 
> Anniversary dinner date. Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mom and moms to be out there[emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

Michelle44 said:


> I went into Saks the other day to pick up a WOC, but somehow went home with this in caviar.  Love at first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350691


Gorgeous...congrats.


----------



## Irene7899

stunning



bagfashionista said:


> Casual Saturday...haven't taken off this military fleece ever since i stole it from the bf's closet [emoji28] [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

mintyvintage said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; your watch too!! so classy. now you make me feel like I need a boy woc


Thank you mintyvintage....your boy is gorgeous too...it is the big brother to mine.


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 11


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 11
> 
> View attachment 3350965
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350966




Lovely!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3350296




Congrats!!  Love it!!



mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3350692
> View attachment 3350693
> 
> 
> it's Monday! [emoji16] had an exhausting but fun weekend dressing up. the Boy adds an edgy look to an otherwise girly maxi.




You look lovely!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.




Looks great on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks great on you!!


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Elsbeth_

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3350692
> View attachment 3350693
> 
> 
> it's Monday! [emoji16] had an exhausting but fun weekend dressing up. the Boy adds an edgy look to an otherwise girly maxi.



I'm normally not a boy bag fan, but this in chevron is amazing!!


----------



## karenab

With 14B red caviar boy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mintyvintage

Elsbeth_ said:


> I'm normally not a boy bag fan, but this in chevron is amazing!!




I wasn't a boy fan too, but the chevron and silver HW won me over


----------



## mintyvintage

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!  Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely!!




thanks sweetie[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jnj23

Jujuma said:


> Love it! I have a jumbo in caviar, that I originally got in lamb skin, and sometimes still miss the lamb skin. It's so yummy! Someday I will buy a lamb skin friend for my jumbo. I can't tell for sure but you might of left the blue plastic stuff on your CC clasp or it could be the reflection of the sun.




thank you, yes, i forgot to take it off hihihi over excited


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My boy at the theme park


----------



## WaterLilies22

Michelle44 said:


> I went into Saks the other day to pick up a WOC, but somehow went home with this in caviar.  Love at first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350691




Wonderful choice over the WOC! [emoji3]



mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3350692
> View attachment 3350693
> 
> 
> it's Monday! [emoji16] had an exhausting but fun weekend dressing up. the Boy adds an edgy look to an otherwise girly maxi.






charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 11
> 
> View attachment 3350965
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350966




Cute outfits, mintyvintage and charlie_c!



karenab said:


> With 14B red caviar boy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3351317




I absolutely love this shade of red! [emoji7]


----------



## WaterLilies22

Shrinkkbo said:


> My boy at the theme park




Perfect size for a day out!


----------



## WaterLilies22

It's finally sunny where I live! Took out my linen pencil skirt and sandals today, along with my mini. (Instagram: @imagecreation)


----------



## essiedub

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 11
> 
> View attachment 3350965
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350966



*Charlie_c* I've really been enjoying your day x posts


----------



## charlie_c

essiedub said:


> *Charlie_c* I've really been enjoying your day x posts




Glad you enjoy them!


----------



## charlie_c

WaterLilies22 said:


> Wonderful choice over the WOC! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfits, mintyvintage and charlie_c!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this shade of red! [emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

karenab said:


> With 14B red caviar boy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3351317




Absolutely stunning


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!




Thank you


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 12


----------



## FunBagz

Reissue (size small/225) today.


----------



## karenab

charlie_c said:


> Absolutely stunning



Thank you!!


----------



## mirason

With my new beige boy[emoji307][emoji179][emoji180]


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Reissue (size small/225) today.




Love it! Great outfit.


----------



## Jereni

Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...


----------



## tolliv

One of my Chanel beauties today. There are 2 more in my bag.


----------



## honeydaze

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149




Stunning head to toe!  I just LOVE that bag!


----------



## winnipoo

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149




Gorgeous! Have fun!


----------



## clu13

Understated workday classics - cerf tote and choos


----------



## Evonnedale

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149


You look  stunning &#128536;


----------



## clu13

mirason said:


> With my new beige boy[emoji307][emoji179][emoji180]
> View attachment 3351931




Love! And those trib sandals are TDF!


----------



## clu13

Michelle44 said:


> I went into Saks the other day to pick up a WOC, but somehow went home with this in caviar.  Love at first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350691




Gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149




Love! Have a great night!


----------



## wannaprada

Used this beauty today for work.


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Reissue (size small/225) today.




Lbe it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ddebartolo said:


> Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349592



OMG This is so funny and cute!!!!!   Love this post!!!!   Love your style and gorgeous edgy  reissue!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

wannaprada said:


> Used this beauty today for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352308



 What a gorgeous RED....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149



Wow...you look soooo pretty....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

karenab said:


> With 14B red caviar boy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3351317



The best red caviar ever


----------



## shopgirl4cc

karenab said:


> Thank you!!



I really love your white jacket with reissue, 225 small size and this combo is my most favorite in my reissues, Bag twin


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> One of my Chanel beauties today. There are 2 more in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3352181



Sweet reissue wallet!!


----------



## NatLV

tolliv said:


> One of my Chanel beauties today. There are 2 more in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3352181


I love your nightingale!!  and Chanel of course


----------



## NatLV

clu13 said:


> Understated workday classics - cerf tote and choos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352224



looks gorgeous! Very retro


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mirason said:


> With my new beige boy[emoji307][emoji179][emoji180]
> View attachment 3351931



Cute pic! Love the bright green YSL too


----------



## Kfoorya2

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149




Lovely!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

clu13 said:


> Understated workday classics - cerf tote and choos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352224



Cool photo! I think Cerf is the best tote in Chanel for the professional attitude.


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sweet reissue wallet!!



Thank you! I am head over heels for this beauty.


----------



## tolliv

NatLV said:


> I love your nightingale!!  and Chanel of course



Thank you!


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying my boy out for lunch


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 13


----------



## JE2824

Dextersmom said:


> Out last night with my black chevron boy woc.



Omg!! That WOC is stunning!! Did you get recently? Your entire look is TDF!!! Phenomenal!!!


----------



## scumone

mirason said:


> With my new beige boy[emoji307][emoji179][emoji180]
> View attachment 3351931




Your outfit makes my heart happy!


----------



## clu13

shopgirl4cc said:


> Cool photo! I think Cerf is the best tote in Chanel for the professional attitude.



Thank you and I totally agree!



NatLV said:


> looks gorgeous! Very retro



Oh thank you! The boring life of a lawyer - I debated open toed shoes but it that would be scandalous - lol!


----------



## Michelle44

Getting ready to take this beauty out for the day.  I can't stop staring at her!


----------



## Dextersmom

JE2824 said:


> Omg!! That WOC is stunning!! Did you get recently? Your entire look is TDF!!! Phenomenal!!!


Thank you so much...I recently got it for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Dextersmom

clu13 said:


> Understated workday classics - cerf tote and choos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352224


Beautiful.


----------



## wannaprada

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a gorgeous RED....


 Thanks shopgirl!


----------



## Stacy31

FunBagz said:


> Reissue (size small/225) today.


 


Stunning!! Would you mind sharing info. about the shoes?


----------



## ddebartolo

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG This is so funny and cute!!!!!   Love this post!!!!   Love your style and gorgeous edgy  reissue!!




Hahahaha thanks!!! Glad you got my twisted humor lol


----------



## FunBagz

Stacy31 said:


> Stunning!! Would you mind sharing info. about the shoes?



Thanks! The shoes I got about a year ago and were not pricey (maybe around $150).  I don't recall where I got them, but they are Trina Turk.  I am very hard on my shoes, so I don't spend a lot on them...I can only admire designer shoes from afar


----------



## peppers90

New bow tie sandals, these run true to size.  The color is a dark green, kind of like anthracite.


----------



## Pursebop

*So Black in action...*


----------



## ddebartolo

M/L classic flap in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware!


----------



## Rami00

My fav Chanel in action! Reissue 226 &#128525;


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> My fav Chanel in action! Reissue 226 &#128525;



Beautiful as always, Rami!



ddebartolo said:


> M/L classic flap in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353008



Great look!


----------



## topglamchic

ddebartolo said:


> Hubby tried to touch my new Reissue...this was my reaction! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349592




This is so funny lol!!!


----------



## charlie_c

******** said:


> *So Black in action...*




 TDF


----------



## charlie_c

ddebartolo said:


> M/L classic flap in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353008




So perfect with your outfit!


----------



## charlie_c

No boy bag today because I needed my iPad Pro


----------



## tolliv

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today because I needed my iPad Pro
> 
> View attachment 3353104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353105




I need that bag for a number of reasons [emoji15]


----------



## msPing

*


----------



## jax818

First time taking this blue cutie out.  Loving it to death!


----------



## DOVELV

jax818 said:


> First time taking this blue cutie out.  Loving it to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353160



So pretty!!!


----------



## charlie_c

jax818 said:


> First time taking this blue cutie out.  Loving it to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353160




So cute!! Would an iPhone 6+ fit in it?


----------



## jax818

charlie_c said:


> So cute!! Would an iPhone 6+ fit in it?







DOVELV said:


> So pretty!!!




Thanks!  Yes,  iPhone 6+ with a case fits in it perfectly!  This little guy holds a lot surprisingly.


----------



## bagnshoe

jax818 said:


> First time taking this blue cutie out.  Loving it to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353160




Love that blue mini. That color is TDF . Is it the square lambskin mini? This is one of my wish list bag . How is the wear and tear on this bag?


----------



## Bother Free

Miss Money Green riding shotgun &#128154;


----------



## amstevens714

clu13 said:


> Understated workday classics - cerf tote and choos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352224




Love [emoji7]


----------



## amstevens714

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today because I needed my iPad Pro
> 
> View attachment 3353104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353105




I could not love your outfit anymore


----------



## charlie_c

tolliv said:


> I need that bag for a number of reasons [emoji15]




Haha! I have to be honest tho, it is not as heavy duty as it looks. I bought it for travel, but ended up keeping it simply because I like the look of it so much. Today is about as much as I'd carry in the bag.


----------



## charlie_c

amstevens714 said:


> I could not love your outfit anymore




Thank you


----------



## mintyvintage

******** said:


> *So Black in action...*




gorgeous! may I know which year and season the quilted so black was frm? I only see chevron so black lately.


----------



## amstevens714

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149




Beautiful outfit!


----------



## charlie_c

amstevens714 said:


> I could not love your outfit anymore




Thanks! I love this shirt too. Multiple ways to wear it. Maybe I'll get a chance to share other looks another time!


----------



## amstevens714

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3350692
> View attachment 3350693
> 
> 
> it's Monday! [emoji16] had an exhausting but fun weekend dressing up. the Boy adds an edgy look to an otherwise girly maxi.




Beautiful bag!


----------



## charlie_c

Bother Free said:


> Miss Money Green riding shotgun [emoji172]




Such an eye catching color!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shopgirl4cc said:


> I really love your white jacket with reissue, 225 small size and this combo is my most favorite in my reissues, Bag twin



I meant to post this comment to the other lady's post and somehow mixed up! Sorry!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Reissue (size small/225) today.



I really love your white jacket with reissue, 225 small size and this combo is my most favorite in my reissues, Bag twin


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bother Free said:


> Miss Money Green riding shotgun &#128154;



WOW eye catching color!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

******** said:


> *So Black in action...*



So gorgeous!! Great artistic photograph!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ddebartolo said:


> M/L classic flap in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353008



What a cute pic again!! You're such a fun and cute lady!!! I love your lamb ML !!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

peppers90 said:


> New bow tie sandals, these run true to size.  The color is a dark green, kind of like anthracite.



Soon pretty!! lucky feet


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> My fav Chanel in action! Reissue 226 &#128525;



Love your dress with reissue!! So elegant!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> First time taking this blue cutie out.  Loving it to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353160



What a cutie blue lamb!! you make me want lamb mini too....


----------



## parisianescape

Jereni said:


> Taking my new gray reissue out on her maiden voyage!!! Date night...
> 
> View attachment 3352149




Beautiful! Would you mind sharing the size and if it was a recent purchase?


----------



## jax818

bagnshoe said:


> Love that blue mini. That color is TDF . Is it the square lambskin mini? This is one of my wish list bag . How is the wear and tear on this bag?




Yes that is the square lamb.  First time using it but so far so good.  It's my first lamb bag.  I love that it sits close to the body so I don't have to worry about it jutting out and getting banged around.  I never liked the square mini because I thought it was impractical but it holds so much.  Holds much more than a woc because of its thickness.  Now I'm a fan of the square mini.  [emoji7]


----------



## jax818

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cutie blue lamb!! you make me want lamb mini too....




Get one!!!  Such a great little bag. [emoji106]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> Get one!!!  Such a great little bag. [emoji106]



I only own caviar minis now and regret i sold 1 lamb black square mini before, so now i will keep my eyes on lamb again


----------



## peppers90

ddebartolo said:


> M/L classic flap in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353008



What a great outfit!


----------



## peppers90

shopgirl4cc said:


> Soon pretty!! lucky feet



Thank you!


----------



## linette.ll

M/L in Beige Clair. Love the bag.


----------



## FunBagz

linette.ll said:


> M/L in Beige Clair. Love the bag.



This looks adorable!


----------



## FunBagz

With my navy Boy today...


----------



## ddebartolo

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cute pic again!! You're such a fun and cute lady!!! I love your lamb ML !!!!




Aaawww!!!! Thank you! You totally made my day dear [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

FunBagz said:


> With my navy Boy today...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> My fav Chanel in action! Reissue 226 &#128525;



Stunning Rami!


----------



## bagfashionista

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today because I needed my iPad Pro
> 
> View attachment 3353104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353105



So awesome!!


----------



## Bother Free

charlie_c said:


> Such an eye catching color!


Thank you!


----------



## Bother Free

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW eye catching color!!!


Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Stacy31

FunBagz said:


> Thanks! The shoes I got about a year ago and were not pricey (maybe around $150).  I don't recall where I got them, but they are Trina Turk.  I am very hard on my shoes, so I don't spend a lot on them...I can only admire designer shoes from afar


 


Thanks so much! I couldn't agree with you more...I spend most of my disposable income on bags...I went through a short designer shoe phase and realized it wasn't worth it...now I gravitate towards less expensive shoes and only buy designer brands when they are on sale Thanks for the info....I will try to find them now


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> With my navy Boy today...




Looks great!


----------



## charlie_c

bagfashionista said:


> So awesome!!




Thank you!


----------



## linette.ll

FunBagz said:


> With my navy Boy today...



awesome!! looks great!


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous!!





charlie_c said:


> Looks great!





linette.ll said:


> awesome!! looks great!



Thanks! Glad to have a navy in my family!


----------



## Vanana

Blue went to work with me today, and made the day beautiful.


----------



## Magdelene

My baby says hello from Mount Fuji! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji558]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue went to work with me today, and made the day beautiful.


Beautiful.


----------



## mintyvintage

Vanana said:


> Blue went to work with me today, and made the day beautiful.




no Friday blues for sure!!!


----------



## mintyvintage

my colleague brought this see through Chanel bag today and it's kind of cute. she said its over 10 years old! stole it for some pics to share


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3353946
> 
> View attachment 3353947
> 
> View attachment 3353948
> 
> 
> My baby says hello from Mount Fuji! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji558]



this is a really incredible shot... what a lucky bag to visit there! looks great.


----------



## mirason

clu13 said:


> Love! And those trib sandals are TDF!




Thank you clu13 [emoji4]


----------



## Magdelene

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is a really incredible shot... what a lucky bag to visit there! looks great.




Thanks!! Yeahh! Super free and easy to carry it! Light weight and so functional, I can even put my sunnies inside! A truly lovely travel companion [emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagnshoe

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3353946
> 
> View attachment 3353947
> 
> View attachment 3353948
> 
> 
> My baby says hello from Mount Fuji! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji558]




Breathtaking shot. Is that lamb square or rectangular  mini? It looks super nice on you crossbody .


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 15

Feeling kinda girlie today


----------



## Evonnedale

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3353946
> 
> View attachment 3353947
> 
> View attachment 3353948
> 
> 
> My baby says hello from Mount Fuji! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji558]


So nice! [emoji7] [emoji178]


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Blue went to work with me today, and made the day beautiful.



Love the combo of this blue in caviar chevron! And the shoes to match! Perfect!


----------



## FunBagz

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 15
> 
> Feeling kinda girlie today
> 
> View attachment 3354132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354133



Looks great!  Love how you are wearing your boys!


----------



## FunBagz

Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today.  Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!


----------



## Jereni

vanana said:


> blue went to work with me today, and made the day beautiful.




gorg


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today.  Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!




Nice outfit! The reissue goes so well with jeans!


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Looks great!  Love how you are wearing your boys!




Thank you!


----------



## MicheleW

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836


Ooooh....she's so pretty! That colour is gorgeous. I'm jelly&#128541;


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today.  Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!



You wear so well beautiful reissue 225!!


----------



## Blairbass

peppers90 said:


> New bow tie sandals, these run true to size.  The color is a dark green, kind of like anthracite.


These are GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## bubbletrouble

FunBagz said:


> Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today. Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!


 
Beautiful!!  Love the whole ensemble.  I have a soft spot for reissue lol
Is this the 225?


----------



## bubbletrouble

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 15
> 
> Feeling kinda girlie today
> 
> View attachment 3354132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354133


 
Very nice look!
I love the mix of feminine and a touch of edgy with that necklace!


----------



## FunBagz

charlie_c said:


> Nice outfit! The reissue goes so well with jeans!





shopgirl4cc said:


> You wear so well beautiful reissue 225!!





bubbletrouble said:


> Beautiful!!  Love the whole ensemble.  I have a soft spot for reissue lol
> Is this the 225?



Thanks!  And yes, this is the 225/small size.


----------



## rsimo

Loving this bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today.  Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!


Love....I am on a waitlist for this exact bag...yours is gorgeous.


----------



## Vanana

Given the rainy weather, it's mini caviar vanity case today


----------



## charlie_c

bubbletrouble said:


> Very nice look!
> I love the mix of feminine and a touch of edgy with that necklace!




Thanks! I like that necklace a lot myself. It makes a small "statement"


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Given the rainy weather, it's mini caviar vanity case today



Looks great!


----------



## FunBagz

Purple iridescent Boy and beers...


----------



## Magdelene

bagnshoe said:


> Breathtaking shot. Is that lamb square or rectangular  mini? It looks super nice on you crossbody .




Thanks! It's sq in lamb! I'm only 5"2 anyway [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## bagnshoe

Magdelene said:


> Thanks! It's sq in lamb! I'm only 5"2 anyway [emoji23][emoji16]




Does it hold a lot and lambskin too fragile to wear everyday?


----------



## bagnshoe

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent Boy and beers...




Stunning shot!! Loves it


----------



## bliissss

These will be getting a lot of action in the house for a while due to the weather here in Colorado . It's ok though I still will make sure they get some love


----------



## Magdelene

My baby is happy today as she doesn't need to pack in the sardin train! Bullet train to Osaka/Kyoto day! [emoji581]


----------



## Magdelene

bagnshoe said:


> Does it hold a lot and lambskin too fragile to wear everyday?




Mm..I don't baby my bag at all. As you know in Tokyo, inside the train is gonna be extremely completely packed. People are pushing against my bag a few times in a day. But thanks god it's still in a good condition. It's relatively small thus pretty easy to take care of. It's not as fragile as we thought it would be. And yeah, it holds really a lot for me. I carried my card holder, a wide long wooden comb from body shop, a packet of tissue as well as wet tissue, earphones, hair clip, hair tie, L'occitane lip balm which is pretty big in size, Crabtree hand lotion, a mirror, few alcohol swab and pantiliner, iPhone 6 and Armani sunnies! So...Yeah, surprisingly it holds everything I need just except the water bottle [emoji23] HTH!


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent Boy and beers...




Drooling...


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Given the rainy weather, it's mini caviar vanity case today


So pretty.


----------



## bagnshoe

Magdelene said:


> Mm..I don't baby my bag at all. As you know in Tokyo, inside the train is gonna be extremely completely packed. People are pushing against my bag a few times in a day. But thanks god it's still in a good condition. It's not as fragile as we thought it would be. And yeah, it holds really a lot for me. I carried my card holder, a wide long wooden comb from body shop, a packet of tissue as well as wet tissue, earphones, hair clip, hair tie, L'occitane lip balm which is pretty big in size, Crabtree hand lotion, a mirror, few alcohol swab and pantiliner, iPhone 6 and Armani sunnies! So...Yeah, surprisingly it holds everything I need just except the water bottle [emoji23] HTH!




Thanks for the detailed information. Surprised me that it held a lot for a small bag. I'm decided between a rectangular or a square mini as my next bag  good to know that lambskin is not as fragile as I thought it would be. I love a good crossbody bag and looks like this bag may be ones as it doesn't sit too long below the hip


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 16


----------



## stylin76

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 15
> 
> Feeling kinda girlie today
> 
> View attachment 3354132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354133


I love your shoes, what brand are they?


----------



## charlie_c

stylin76 said:


> I love your shoes, what brand are they?




Thank you! They are by Steve Madden


----------



## ceedoan

karenab said:


> With 14B red caviar boy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3351317




Amazing as always karenab! The caviar from 14B is so gorgeous! [emoji7] and that red is the perfect shade of red (a true red, not orangey red, not pinkish-red, but a true TDF red!)


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent Boy and beers...



Stunning bag!!


----------



## calilily

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 16
> 
> View attachment 3354872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354873



Amazing color!


----------



## ddebartolo

On the 7 train...


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today because I needed my iPad Pro
> 
> View attachment 3353104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353105


Oh Iike the this huge one on you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bother Free said:


> Miss Money Green riding shotgun &#128154;


Beautiful pop of color and perfect for Spring and Summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> With my navy Boy today...


Lovely chevron, dress and shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Blue went to work with me today, and made the day beautiful.


Wow that blue is striking! Perfect with your shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3354044
> View attachment 3354047
> 
> 
> my colleague brought this see through Chanel bag today and it's kind of cute. she said its over 10 years old! stole it for some pics to share


Oh yes I remember these, it was in reaction of security checks after 9/11.


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today.  Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!


Love the bag and your casual chic look!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Given the rainy weather, it's mini caviar vanity case today


Cute! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent Boy and beers...


A beauty!
Cheers!


----------



## karenab

ceedoan said:


> Amazing as always karenab! The caviar from 14B is so gorgeous! [emoji7] and that red is the perfect shade of red (a true red, not orangey red, not pinkish-red, but a true TDF red!)



Thank you  and I so agree!! That's why I had to hunt it down. The leather on it is ridiculous! I remember seeing it back in 2014 and I was like  at Saks. Never pulled the trigger but never forgot it.


----------



## mintyvintage

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh yes I remember these, it was in reaction of security checks after 9/11.




thanks for sharing the history! interesting to know


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.


 


mintyvintage said:


> no Friday blues for sure!!!


 


Jereni said:


> gorg


 


FunBagz said:


> Looks great!


 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent Boy and beers...


 
One of my very favorite bag AND beer!!!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Love the combo of this blue in caviar chevron! And the shoes to match! Perfect!


 
Thank you FunBagz! So glad I got the blue shoes way back  when I didn't have the same shade to match - I KNEW the day would come when the matching bag will arrive!


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 16
> 
> View attachment 3354872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354873




LOVE this outfit with the plaid shirt paired with bell bottom - those jeans are perfect! it doesn't hurt to have a gorgeous RED boy to tie it all together either!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow that blue is striking! Perfect with your shoes!


 

Thanks so much Bibi - I love colors!!!


----------



## Vanana

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3354838
> 
> View attachment 3354839
> 
> 
> My baby is happy today as she doesn't need to pack in the sardin train! Bullet train to Osaka/Kyoto day! [emoji581]


 
Awesome bag (and cool suitcase too) - I miss Tokyo & Kyoto - what a fun and beautiful place....


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Dressing up my denim with my Reissue today.  Happy Friday the 13th, everyone!




Casual Chic perfection.  That reissue looks perfect on you it seems to be the most perfect size too for your frame/height.  and... I really love those neutral sandals you got! (I think this everytime I see them in the action shots...)


----------



## thegoldencage

Finally spring in NYC. Going out for the day with my medium pearlized black boy.


----------



## Hu7770

Love the mini &#128525;


----------



## Dextersmom

Hu7770 said:


> Love the mini &#128525;


Darling pic of your mini...cute shoes too.


----------



## charlie_c

calilily said:


> Amazing color!




Thank you  the red is even prettier IRL


----------



## charlie_c

ddebartolo said:


> On the 7 train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355184


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh Iike the this huge one on you!!




Thank you! I do like this a lot despite it's impracticality


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> LOVE this outfit with the plaid shirt paired with bell bottom - those jeans are perfect! it doesn't hurt to have a gorgeous RED boy to tie it all together either!




Thank you!! I was just having fun playing with colors in my closet


----------



## Vanana

Hu7770 said:


> Love the mini &#128525;


 
Lovely puffy quilts!


----------



## charlie_c

Hu7770 said:


> Love the mini [emoji7]




OMG~ Those shoes are so perfect with your mini. Unbelievable!!


----------



## Miss CC

Out and about with my lambskin jumbo today


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ddebartolo said:


> On the 7 train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355184



7 train!!! I love how you wear your beauty dairy in NYC!! I enjoy your fun and pretty pics!! and oh Love your fun Neil color too :kiss:


----------



## Miss CC

Riding in the car


----------



## jax818

Blue lambskin square mini again today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Chanel O-Case today


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent Boy and beers...



Cheers FunBagz!    Perfect combo girl!



ddebartolo said:


> On the 7 train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355184



Gorgeous!



thegoldencage said:


> View attachment 3355339
> 
> 
> Finally spring in NYC. Going out for the day with my medium pearlized black boy.



Love your beautiful Boy!  Welcome Spring!  



jax818 said:


> Blue lambskin square mini again today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355424



Lovely blue Mini!  Your ring is quite gorgeous too.  



jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Chanel O-Case today
> View attachment 3355484



Nice O-Case.  I love everything about this photo!


----------



## Vanana

Raspberry red M/L lamb first outing... we are off to dinner with friends 

She's so soft and pretty I can't stop touching her. I am total bag molester.


----------



## katieny

Off to the Make A Wish Foundation Dinner.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red M/L lamb first outing... we are off to dinner with friends
> 
> 
> 
> She's so soft and pretty I can't stop touching her. I am total bag molester.




It's so pretty!! LoL @mo Lester


----------



## Purrrple

rsimo said:


> View attachment 3354584
> 
> Loving this bag [emoji173]&#65039;




Such a pretty bag! Please post more mod shots!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out to dinner with my black caviar WOC with GHW and Prada sandals.


----------



## kulasa87

Out to dinner with my mini


----------



## JoeyLouis

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to dinner with my black caviar WOC with GHW and Prada sandals.




It looks great on you! Enjoy dinner


----------



## BanIslander

jax818 said:


> Blue lambskin square mini again today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355424




The shade of blue is exquisite


----------



## BanIslander

kulasa87 said:


> Out to dinner with my mini




I love it when the hardware is so shiny!


----------



## kulasa87

BanIslander said:


> I love it when the hardware is so shiny!



I know this silver looks almost platinum really bright  and shiny&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Magdelene

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks for the detailed information. Surprised me that it held a lot for a small bag. I'm decided between a rectangular or a square mini as my next bag  good to know that lambskin is not as fragile as I thought it would be. I love a good crossbody bag and looks like this bag may be ones as it doesn't sit too long below the hip




You're most welcome  Initially I didn't really like how it looks on me when cross body, but during this trip where I pulled a huge suitcase and in a packed train, this length is just nice, as it didn't press against the suitcase [emoji23][emoji122]&#127995; good luck deciding and share your baby soon ya! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Magdelene

Vanana said:


> Awesome bag (and cool suitcase too) - I miss Tokyo & Kyoto - what a fun and beautiful place....




Thanks! Yeah, my fav mighty suitcase [emoji23] Kyoto today, and it's indeed a really beautiful and relaxing place [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## betty_boop

Today family lunch outfit.. Iridescent boy came along.. [emoji1]


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> It looks great on you! Enjoy dinner


Thank you JoeyLouis.


----------



## Dextersmom

kulasa87 said:


> Out to dinner with my mini


Beautiful mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3355906
> 
> 
> Today family lunch outfit.. Iridescent boy came along.. [emoji1]


Gorgeous boy.


----------



## charlie_c

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3355906
> 
> 
> Today family lunch outfit.. Iridescent boy came along.. [emoji1]




Looks good on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> Blue lambskin square mini again today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355424


Very pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red M/L lamb first outing... we are off to dinner with friends
> 
> She's so soft and pretty I can't stop touching her. I am total bag molester.


I don't blame you...beautiful color.


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 17


----------



## petitepatty

so beautiful


----------



## BanIslander

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3355906
> 
> 
> Today family lunch outfit.. Iridescent boy came along.. [emoji1]




Lucky girl! Im trying to find a small one myself!


----------



## ddebartolo

Can't stop carrying this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 17
> 
> View attachment 3356112
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356116


Gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

ddebartolo said:


> Can't stop carrying this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356233


I can see why...it is stunning.


----------



## Emilyfields

Nice!


----------



## ddebartolo

In Express...gotta take advantage of this awesome mirror!


----------



## xianfang

kulasa87 said:


> Out to dinner with my mini



Pretty!!is this square?


----------



## MissSteel

My new mini on it's maiden voyage


----------



## Dextersmom

MissSteel said:


> My new mini on it's maiden voyage


Congrats on your beautiful mini.


----------



## tolliv

In Marina Del Rey


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I don't blame you...beautiful color.


 
Thank you! she will get to go out a lot, it was a very pleasant first outing!


----------



## Vanana

JoeyLouis said:


> It's so pretty!! LoL @mo Lester




Thank you


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red M/L lamb first outing... we are off to dinner with friends
> 
> 
> 
> She's so soft and pretty I can't stop touching her. I am total bag molester.




Aaaahhhh love! I am so jealous of this bag.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 17
> 
> View attachment 3356112
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356116



Beautiful RED!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ddebartolo said:


> Can't stop carrying this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356233



What a great bag, such a cutting edge style yet so classy! You wear this beauty really well!! I remember your thread and your really made the best choice!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ddebartolo said:


> In Express...gotta take advantage of this awesome mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356305



You're so fun & cute!   I love express cloths too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

kulasa87 said:


> Out to dinner with my mini



Love chevron mini!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red M/L lamb first outing... we are off to dinner with friends
> 
> She's so soft and pretty I can't stop touching her. I am total bag molester.



Beautiful lamb ML!! Gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> Blue lambskin square mini again today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355424


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MissSteel said:


> My new mini on it's maiden voyage



Love your chevron mini & H bracelet!!


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful pop of color and perfect for Spring and Summer!


Thank you so much Bibi


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying potobello and wearing chanel clog


----------



## NatLV

ddebartolo said:


> In Express...gotta take advantage of this awesome mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356305


looks amazing!


----------



## betty_boop

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous boy.




Thanks.. [emoji1]



charlie_c said:


> Looks good on you!




Thanks.. [emoji111]&#65039;



BanIslander said:


> Lucky girl! Im trying to find a small one myself!




Thanks.. Hopefully u find one soon! [emoji6]


----------



## betty_boop

MissSteel said:


> My new mini on it's maiden voyage




Seeing all the chevron mini make my heart skip a beat.. I'm contemplating whether to get as the usage of this bag would be low.. &#129300; but the chevron on the mini looks so cute & it's caviar, I don't need to baby it.. [emoji16]


----------



## ddebartolo

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a great bag, such a cutting edge style yet so classy! You wear this beauty really well!! I remember your thread and your really made the best choice!!




Thank you!


----------



## candiholics

I am trying to find model photo for Super Jumbo Reissue (I think it was from '09?). If anyone have one or can point me to the post, it would be appreciated!

I'm tempting of getting pre-loved, but I'm 5'2


----------



## frivofrugalista

Running errands with Coco and Vibrato nail polish


----------



## blkclk

Took my blingy beauty to a wedding yesterday. I love how she changes color in the different lighting (sunlight, indoor light, dimmed lights)...


----------



## BellaLolita

So pretty [emoji4]


----------



## babycinnamon

frivofrugalista said:


> Running errands with Coco and Vibrato nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357051




Love the nail polish!!


----------



## babycinnamon

blkclk said:


> Took my blingy beauty to a wedding yesterday. I love how she changes color in the different lighting (sunlight, indoor light, dimmed lights)...




Wow so unique - Very blingy!! What season is your bag?


----------



## frivofrugalista

babycinnamon said:


> Love the nail polish!!




Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful lamb ML!! Gorgeous!


 


Jereni said:


> Aaaahhhh love! I am so jealous of this bag.


 
Thank you so much for your comments. 


I must admit that it took me by surprise on how much more I LOVE this bag after the first wear! This is a first for me - usually I *know* how much I love it when I bought it already, but for some reason this bag enchanted me even more so after having an evening out with it - crazy!  


I love it even more than I'd imagine even when I bought it. I highly recommend Jereni!


----------



## Vanana

blkclk said:


> Took my blingy beauty to a wedding yesterday. I love how she changes color in the different lighting (sunlight, indoor light, dimmed lights)...


 
She's beautiful!!! and glad to see the tag's off and you're using it! such a special piece of art.


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much for your comments.
> 
> 
> I must admit that it took me by surprise on how much more I LOVE this bag after the first wear! This is a first for me - usually I *know* how much I love it when I bought it already, but for some reason this bag enchanted me even more so after having an evening out with it - crazy!
> 
> 
> I love it even more than I'd imagine even when I bought it. I highly recommend Jereni!


hi, I also really like the color, it is stunning! would you be able to share the code please? and do you know if it was available in m/l? (I think yours is a jumbo??) thanks


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> She's beautiful!!! and glad to see the tag's off and you're using it! such a special piece of art.


actually, I just saw that yours is m/l  was this color available in lambskin only? thanks


----------



## Vanana

NatLV said:


> hi, I also really like the color, it is stunning! would you be able to share the code please? and do you know if it was available in m/l? (I think yours is a jumbo??) thanks


 


NatLV said:


> actually, I just saw that yours is m/l  was this color available in lambskin only? thanks




Hello there! Mine is a M/L and I've only ever seen this in Lamb and I recall that this was only in lamb. It's from 16 cruise collection so there're not much left.  My SA has a few new ones so if you're seriously interested, please PM me and I'll give you his info to hunt it down!


----------



## LexielLoveee

me n my nephew


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.




Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 18


----------



## Dextersmom

blkclk said:


> Took my blingy beauty to a wedding yesterday. I love how she changes color in the different lighting (sunlight, indoor light, dimmed lights)...


OMG....what a stunner.


----------



## jax818

Took my m/l caviar chevron out on date night.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> Took my m/l caviar chevron out on date night.  Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357587


Pretty pic.


----------



## jax818

"Action" pic with my m/l Caviar chevron.  Loving this versatile piece!


----------



## jax818

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 18
> 
> View attachment 3357540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357543




Loving the whole look!


----------



## Jereni

blkclk said:


> Took my blingy beauty to a wedding yesterday. I love how she changes color in the different lighting (sunlight, indoor light, dimmed lights)...




Girl, this is seriously awesome. Wow. 

And I love your shoes!


----------



## Jereni

NatLV said:


> actually, I just saw that yours is m/l  was this color available in lambskin only? thanks




The bag is your profile is a gorgeous blue. Is that a recent purchase?


----------



## Jereni

My outfit today! Could not love this bag more.


----------



## FunBagz

Jereni said:


> My outfit today! Could not love this bag more.
> 
> View attachment 3357760



Love your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red M/L lamb first outing... we are off to dinner with friends
> 
> She's so soft and pretty I can't stop touching her. I am total bag molester.


Beautiful color! Perfect with your outfit, love your whole look!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to dinner with my black caviar WOC with GHW and Prada sandals.



You look fab with your little beauty!


----------



## charlie_c

jax818 said:


> Loving the whole look!




Thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

MissSteel said:


> My new mini on it's maiden voyage


A beauty!


----------



## charlie_c

Jereni said:


> My outfit today! Could not love this bag more.
> 
> View attachment 3357760




Lve your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> In Marina Del Rey


A cutie!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying potobello and wearing chanel clog


Love your Portobello!


----------



## Bibi25260

frivofrugalista said:


> Running errands with Coco and Vibrato nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357051


Beautiful bag, perfect nail color!


----------



## Bibi25260

blkclk said:


> Took my blingy beauty to a wedding yesterday. I love how she changes color in the different lighting (sunlight, indoor light, dimmed lights)...


A  real stunner!


----------



## Bibi25260

jax818 said:


> Took my m/l caviar chevron out on date night.  Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357587


Hope you had a good time!


jax818 said:


> "Action" pic with my m/l Caviar chevron.  Loving this versatile piece!


It is lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> My outfit today! Could not love this bag more.
> 
> View attachment 3357760


Perfect selection to wear with this beauty!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 19


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 18
> 
> View attachment 3357540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357543


Beautiful red! Perfect outfit for it!


----------



## NatLV

Jereni said:


> The bag is your profile is a gorgeous blue. Is that a recent purchase?



Thank you  I love this color! 
Yes, it was more or less recent purchase, I got it on April 1st of this year; the bag is from 16C collection (caviar with RHW).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag, perfect nail color!




Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fab with your little beauty!


You are so sweet Bibi...thank you.


----------



## checkcheck

Surprise flowers at work today!  They just happen to match my new Reissue   

Totally brightened my day


----------



## Dextersmom

checkcheck said:


> Surprise flowers at work today!  They just happen to match my new Reissue
> 
> Totally brightened my day


Simply beautiful!


----------



## babycinnamon

checkcheck said:


> Surprise flowers at work today!  They just happen to match my new Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> Totally brightened my day




Peonies?? My favorite!! What a nice surprise


----------



## checkcheck

babycinnamon said:


> Peonies?? My favorite!! What a nice surprise


Yes, they are!  They are opening up beautifully now that they're hydrated


----------



## Bunnylemon

Blue, white and black &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## charlie_c

Bunnylemon said:


> Blue, white and black [emoji173]&#65039;




Nice outfit~


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red! Perfect outfit for it!




Thank you


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Took my m/l caviar chevron out on date night.  Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357587


 
Loving all the caviar Chevrons!


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 19
> 
> View attachment 3357971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357972


 
Totally one of my favorite outfits!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color! Perfect with your outfit, love your whole look!


 
Thanks so much Bibi!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Vintage Chanel lambskin miniflap. Tiny but yummy. Love how random people ask me if it's a "Real" Chanel...


----------



## AAngela

checkcheck said:


> Surprise flowers at work today!  They just happen to match my new Reissue
> 
> Totally brightened my day



Gorgeous red; Love your reissue


----------



## Bunnylemon

charlie_c said:


> Nice outfit~



Thank you &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FunBagz

Navy Boy today.


----------



## bagnshoe

My handsome boy went to work with me


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Navy Boy today.


Gorgeous and your nail color is so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> My handsome boy went to work with me
> View attachment 3358596


Your boy...every time I see it I go aaaah....it is so beautiful.


----------



## blkclk

Bibi25260 said:


> A  real stunner!





Jereni said:


> Girl, this is seriously awesome. Wow.
> 
> And I love your shoes!





Dextersmom said:


> OMG....what a stunner.





Vanana said:


> She's beautiful!!! and glad to see the tag's off  and you're using it! such a special piece of art.





babycinnamon said:


> Wow so unique - Very blingy!! What season is your bag?




Hi Everyone! 

Thank you so much for your wonderful messages! I was so happy to find an occasion to use my favorite bag! She's from 16S and if you're interested, I posted a picture of the tag so you can get her information in this reveal thread and also see more pictures of her!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/sparkly-reveal-940334.html


----------



## grannykar

bagnshoe said:


> My handsome boy went to work with me
> View attachment 3358596


omg i love it. where did u get it. I hope in US?


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Your boy...every time I see it I go aaaah....it is so beautiful.



Thanks dexters mom, I'm really in love with this boy.



grannykar said:


> omg i love it. where did u get it. I hope in US?



Thanks granny kar. I got it Preowned at fashionphile


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Navy Boy today.


 
so pretty and looks soooo sooooft!!!


----------



## Irene7899

Thanks Bibi




Bibi25260 said:


> Love your Portobello!


----------



## Pursebop

*a REAL action shot of CHANEL mixed in with DIOREVER and DIOR kicks... LOL *


----------



## UpTime

******** said:


> *a REAL action shot of CHANEL mixed in with DIOREVER and DIOR kicks... LOL *


Hey, there is the blk on blk quilted classic that everyone rolls eyes about. Soooo....jelly


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> Hey, there is the blk on blk quilted classic that everyone rolls eyes about. Soooo....jelly



Hey, ******** is living our life that's for sure.  Can you imagine having a job where you needed to have all the latest bags and accoutrements, and your DH would have to go along with it?!!!


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> Hey, ******** is living our life that's for sure.  Can you imagine having a job where you needed to have all the latest bags and accoutrements, and your DH would have to go along with it?!!!


"...NEED TO HAVE...." handbags for a job? Seriously, where can I get that [emoji8] [emoji38] im going nuts


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> Totally one of my favorite outfits!




Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 20


----------



## eroshery

my 224 + beige espadrilles


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 20
> 
> View attachment 3359388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359389


Pretty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 20
> 
> View attachment 3359388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359389



So cool style! :kiss:


----------



## shopgirl4cc

******** said:


> *a REAL action shot of CHANEL mixed in with DIOREVER and DIOR kicks... LOL *



GORGOEUS!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

eroshery said:


> my 224 + beige espadrilles



Your dress look so cute with 224 & espadrille


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Navy Boy today.



Just so beautiful....


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous and your nail color is so pretty.





Vanana said:


> so pretty and looks soooo sooooft!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Just so beautiful....



Thanks!  Today is a Reissue day with the beautiful anniversary flowers from DH.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  Today is a Reissue day with the beautiful anniversary flowers from DH.




Your reissue is gorgeous! What size is it?


----------



## FunBagz

Handbagmenageri said:


> Your reissue is gorgeous! What size is it?



Thank you!  This is the small/225 size.


----------



## winnipoo

Lunch w my boy at Bouchon


----------



## JoeyLouis

winnipoo said:


> Lunch w my boy at Bouchon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359753




Nice!! Have a giant macaron for me


----------



## jenian

My old medium in aged ruthenium hardware. Thanks for letting me share. Have a good one ladies! [emoji8]


----------



## joyfulone

jenian said:


> My old medium in aged ruthenium hardware. Thanks for letting me share. Have a good one ladies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359870




Gorgeous! Love this color!


----------



## FunBagz

jenian said:


> My old medium in aged ruthenium hardware. Thanks for letting me share. Have a good one ladies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359870



Love the color!


----------



## charlie_c

shopgirl4cc said:


> So cool style! :kiss:







Dextersmom said:


> Pretty!





Thank you ladies!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  Today is a Reissue day with the beautiful anniversary flowers from DH.



Beautiful 225 & Flowers!! Sweet hubby  

We're bag twin on same combo!  I love my 225 and haven't wore her for a while and your post makes me want to take her out


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jenian said:


> My old medium in aged ruthenium hardware. Thanks for letting me share. Have a good one ladies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359870



Beautiful color!!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 21


----------



## winnipoo

JoeyLouis said:


> Nice!! Have a giant macaron for me




[emoji106]


----------



## jenian

joyfulone said:


> Gorgeous! Love this color!







FunBagz said:


> Love the color!







shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color!!!!




Thank you! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## FunBagz

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 21
> 
> View attachment 3360274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360279




Great outfit!


----------



## MicheleW

eroshery said:


> my 224 + beige espadrilles


Your 224 is so cute! What are the dimensions and can you wear her crossbody? Is she from a current season? You wear her beautifully&#128525;


----------



## Jereni

Reissue 226 again today!  Yay for sun!


----------



## Rami00

Bling bling &#10024;


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> Bling bling &#10024;



Beautiful pic and pup!  Love that fat face!


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Great outfit!




Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 22


----------



## kulasa87

Chillin at work!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Jereni said:


> Reissue 226 again today!  Yay for sun!
> 
> View attachment 3360492




Gorgeous bag and outfit!


----------



## Doodles78

Jereni said:


> Reissue 226 again today!  Yay for sun!
> 
> View attachment 3360492



Great look, lovely bag. Please send some sun my way....


----------



## Rami00

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful pic and pup!  Love that fat face!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Tulip2

bagnshoe said:


> My handsome boy went to work with me
> View attachment 3358596



This Boy is gorgeous!  Love the color!



******** said:


> *a REAL action shot of CHANEL mixed in with DIOREVER and DIOR kicks... LOL *



Lovin' your So Black!  Bag twins!  



charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 20
> 
> View attachment 3359388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359389



Gorgeous Boy!  Looks fabulous on you!



eroshery said:


> my 224 + beige espadrilles



Oh your 224 is lovely.  I wish I could carry that size.  I've down sized myself to an Old Medium Boy, but that's as small as I can go.  You're lucky!


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  Today is a Reissue day with the beautiful anniversary flowers from DH.



Gorgeous flowers & Reissue!  Hope your Anniversary was great!  



winnipoo said:


> Lunch w my boy at Bouchon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359753



Yummy lunch & Boy!  



jenian said:


> My old medium in aged ruthenium hardware. Thanks for letting me share. Have a good one ladies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359870



Very handsome Boy!  I love Boys so much!  :giggles:



charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 21
> 
> View attachment 3360274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360279



Okay, I'm just loving your style!  Love your necklace on that pretty white top.  



Jereni said:


> Reissue 226 again today!  Yay for sun!
> 
> View attachment 3360492



Gorgeous Reissue Jereni!  This is one style that I haven't found just the right one yet.  Someday I hope.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Bling bling &#10024;



Now that's what I''m talking about!  Love your bling and your puppy dog Rami.  



charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 22
> 
> View attachment 3360724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360725



Now this is just uncanny.  Are you shopping my closet every day?  I swear I have blouses that look just like everyone of yours!  Crazy!  



kulasa87 said:


> Chillin at work!



Great combo today kulasa!  I love it when I have an SLG to coordinate with my Chanel handbag.  I'm slowly growing my Chanel SLG's.  Yours are so pretty!


----------



## bagnshoe

Tulip2 said:


> This Boy is gorgeous!  Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' your So Black!  Bag twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Boy!  Looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh your 224 is lovely.  I wish I could carry that size.  I've down sized myself to an Old Medium Boy, but that's as small as I can go.  You're lucky!




Thanks tulip2. I glad i decided to keep it. This boy is becoming my fave


----------



## Tulip2

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks tulip2. I glad i decided to keep it. This boy is becoming my fave



I'm glad you kept it too!  The color is so different & unusual, yet looks like it will coordinate with so many wardrobes.

When I finally found my first Boy, it took me a while to get used to it.  Now I can hardly make myself rotate out because its so wonderful.  I now really love the Boy line a lot and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

lasttotheparty said:


> Gorgeous bag and outfit!







Doodles78 said:


> Great look, lovely bag. Please send some sun my way....







Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous Reissue Jereni!  This is one style that I haven't found just the right one yet.  Someday I hope.  Fingers crossed!




Thank you all so much!


----------



## kulasa87

Tulip2 said:


> Now that's what I''m talking about!  Love your bling and your puppy dog Rami.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is just uncanny.  Are you shopping my closet every day?  I swear I have blouses that look just like everyone of yours!  Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Great combo today kulasa!  I love it when I have an SLG to coordinate with my Chanel handbag.  I'm slowly growing my Chanel SLG's.  Yours are so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Tulip2 said:


> Now this is just uncanny.  Are you shopping my closet every day?  I swear I have blouses that look just like everyone of yours!  Crazy!




I'm sure I would love your closet then! lol


----------



## Vanana

Current obsession:kicking off the weekend with the lamb M/L red and white jeans. 

TGIF my dear tpf friends!


----------



## Tulip2

charlie_c said:


> I'm sure I would love your closet then! lol



And I yours!  Love your style and the way you coordinate it with your Chanels.  Perfection dear!    Thanks for sharing!  Keep it up!


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 22
> 
> View attachment 3360724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360725


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Bling bling &#10024;



Long time no see bling bling. Love the simple outfit to let bling bling shine


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  Today is a Reissue day with the beautiful anniversary flowers from DH.



Beautiful!


----------



## topglamchic

Going to an event but need a fancy bag that will hold quite a bit. 

The GST


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to dinner with my stingray woc.


----------



## verychic555

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my stingray woc.



Chic and simple outfit. Beautiful WOC


----------



## paolosolano

Where do you find these recently?! I've been looking all over.


----------



## Magdelene

Will the deer attacks me if it smells the lamb? [emoji44] @Nara Japan


----------



## lililvluv

Out with my medium for a casual shopping day


----------



## Evonnedale

Weekend lunch with my M/L classic flap


----------



## winnipoo

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3361253
> 
> 
> Will the deer attacks me if it smells the lamb? [emoji44] @Nara Japan




Haha too cute!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Current obsession:kicking off the weekend with the lamb M/L red and white jeans.
> 
> TGIF my dear tpf friends!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

kulasa87 said:


> Chillin at work!



What a cute pair!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

topglamchic said:


> Going to an event but need a fancy bag that will hold quite a bit.
> 
> The GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361119



I love your GST  I just used my GST yesterday as well ( i didn't take pic tho! )  I had to carry a lots, fit ton in it and really useful, yet look elegant and gorgeous, this is great tote!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Reissue 226 again today!  Yay for sun!
> 
> View attachment 3360492



 l love your style with your gorgeous chevron reissue!! 
You look always so pretty! May I ask your pants brand if you don't mind?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Bling bling &#10024;



Your bling bling & dog is so cute


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my stingray woc.



Beautiful outfit in blue & pink   we're H bracelet twin


----------



## Jereni

shopgirl4cc said:


> l love your style with your gorgeous chevron reissue!!
> 
> You look always so pretty! May I ask your pants brand if you don't mind?




That's so nice of you thank you! Those are the Express 'columnist' ankle pants. I'm tall so I roll up the hem once or twice to make them look more like capris &#128578;


----------



## Jereni

paolosolano said:


> Where do you find these recently?! I've been looking all over.




Are you referring to the stingray WOC or something else?


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Current obsession:kicking off the weekend with the lamb M/L red and white jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF my dear tpf friends!




Sigh.... I absolutely [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] your red flap. As you know [emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> That's so nice of you thank you! Those are the Express 'columnist' ankle pants. I'm tall so I roll up the hem once or twice to make them look more like capris &#128578;


 
I heart the Express Columnist cut too, it just fits so well!


----------



## Bibi25260

checkcheck said:


> Surprise flowers at work today!  They just happen to match my new Reissue
> 
> Totally brightened my day


Love your reissue!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bunnylemon said:


> Blue, white and black &#10084;&#65039;


Fabulous look!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Navy Boy today.


Chic look!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  Today is a Reissue day with the beautiful anniversary flowers from DH.


Beautiful bag and flowers!


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 21
> 
> View attachment 3360274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360279





charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 22
> 
> View attachment 3360724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360725


Love both looks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Reissue 226 again today!  Yay for sun!
> 
> View attachment 3360492


Love the bag perfect your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Current obsession:kicking off the weekend with the lamb M/L red and white jeans.
> 
> TGIF my dear tpf friends!


Love your look: perfect match red and white! Love your sandals too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my stingray woc.


Fab looking, love your stingray!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my stingray woc.




Love the sparkly stingray


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Fab looking, love your stingray!


Thanks Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful outfit in blue & pink   we're H bracelet twin


Thank you...I love my H bracelets and am heading back next week to possibly add a 3rd...I am excited.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Love the sparkly stingray


Thank you Vanana.


----------



## Dextersmom

verychic555 said:


> Chic and simple outfit. Beautiful WOC


Thank you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you...I love my H bracelets and am heading back next week to possibly add a 3rd...I am excited.



Yes I understand the excitement!  those are also totally addictive...:giggles:
Can't wait to see your new love & please don't forget to share reveal on the other orange side 

edit: Sorry i made a wrong spelling


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> That's so nice of you thank you! Those are the Express 'columnist' ankle pants. I'm tall so I roll up the hem once or twice to make them look more like capris &#128578;



Ohh I love express pants and shirts lately addicted by these! Thanks so much for letting me know! You wear so well and look even better than actual ones!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


>




Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Love both looks!




Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 23


----------



## Tulip2

topglamchic said:


> Going to an event but need a fancy bag that will hold quite a bit.
> 
> The GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361119



Excellent choice!  You'll shine nicely with your GST.   Have a great time.


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my stingray woc.



Wow!  You look fantastic.  Love your H bracelets too.  You have everything coordinated so beautifully.  Your stingray WOC is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Bunnylemon

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous look!



Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> Wow!  You look fantastic.  Love your H bracelets too.  You have everything coordinated so beautifully.  Your stingray WOC is the icing on the cake!


Thank you for your kind words Tulip2.


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my chevron boy woc with shw.


----------



## bagnshoe

My handsome boy  can't get enough of him


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my chevron boy woc with shw.




Love your casual outfit and the handsome chevron boy woc


----------



## SpeedyLady37

[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169] out for dinner


----------



## betty_boop

bagnshoe said:


> My handsome boy  can't get enough of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361986




Pretty.. Colour of the boy matches the dress perfectly.,


----------



## Tt117

Out and about with the GST


----------



## Toronto24

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3361253
> 
> 
> Will the deer attacks me if it smells the lamb? [emoji44] @Nara Japan



Lol too cute! &#128150;


----------



## bagnshoe

betty_boop said:


> Pretty.. Colour of the boy matches the dress perfectly.,




Thanks. I love this boy so much . Matches with a lot of my wardrobe


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Love your casual outfit and the handsome chevron boy woc


Thank you and you and your boy look so lovely tonight.


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and you and your boy look so lovely tonight.




Thanks dexters mom. I find that boy can be dressed down or dressed up and I love that about it. This has been my go to bag now. Can't stop using it.


----------



## Dluvch

OOTD from a party we last night.


----------



## topglamchic

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your GST  I just used my GST yesterday as well ( i didn't take pic tho! )  I had to carry a lots, fit ton in it and really useful, yet look elegant and gorgeous, this is great tote!!




Thanks so much Shopgirl4cc,
I rarely use this bag because I don't carry a lot. Your absolutely right. It holds a lot, and it is very elegant. The leather and the gold hardware are luxurious. I'm really glad it's mine and need to use more often. [emoji6]


----------



## topglamchic

Tulip2 said:


> Excellent choice!  You'll shine nicely with your GST.   Have a great time.




Thanks so much Tulip2!


----------



## Jereni

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag perfect your outfit!







shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohh I love express pants and shirts lately addicted by these! Thanks so much for letting me know! You wear so well and look even better than actual ones!!!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Milky caramel

At dinner last night with mademoiselle chic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovely64

Today's action. Chanel caviar chevron mini square, chanel camelia sneakers plus an hermes mousseline shawl.


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Today's action. Chanel caviar chevron mini square, chanel camelia sneakers plus an hermes mousseline shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3362439



You keep your kicks pristine!!!  Gorgeous and I love the little square bag.


----------



## kulasa87

Coffee run with my new favorite SLG &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look: perfect match red and white! Love your sandals too!


 
thanks Bibi


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 23
> 
> View attachment 3361675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361676


 
I really love that you have fun with your outfits! Seriously you need to open a thread at the outfits/closet area


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my chevron boy woc with shw.


 
looking great! love the coord of the jeweled toned shirts - must give this a try myself


----------



## AAngela

kulasa87 said:


> Coffee run with my new favorite SLG &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Is it a key holder?


----------



## Vanana

lovely64 said:


> Today's action. Chanel caviar chevron mini square, chanel camelia sneakers plus an hermes mousseline shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3362439


 
Those sneakers!!!


----------



## Kreverest

First day out and about with my new cf in caviar and shw! So glad I went with caviar instead of lambskin as it fits with my casual leather jacket and jeans. I'm wearing nude patent ferragamo vara flats to break up the black on black


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> looking great! love the coord of the jeweled toned shirts - must give this a try myself


Thanks Vanana.


----------



## blumster

Kreverest said:


> View attachment 3362612
> 
> First day out and about with my new cf in caviar and shw! So glad I went with caviar instead of lambskin as it fits with my casual leather jacket and jeans. I'm wearing nude patent ferragamo vara flats to break up the black on black



love the outfit- CJ looks great on you- is this a jumbo?


----------



## Kreverest

blumster said:


> love the outfit- CJ looks great on you- is this a jumbo?



nope! this is a medium. I'm just petite haha


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> I really love that you have fun with your outfits! Seriously you need to open a thread at the outfits/closet area




Thanks! Let me look into that idea


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 24


----------



## charlie_c

Kreverest said:


> View attachment 3362612
> 
> First day out and about with my new cf in caviar and shw! So glad I went with caviar instead of lambskin as it fits with my casual leather jacket and jeans. I'm wearing nude patent ferragamo vara flats to break up the black on black




Looking great!


----------



## Irene7899

Chanel small denim bag and espadrille during weekend


----------



## chanel79

2 toned chanel shoes and chanel denim cell phone holder


----------



## ustasena

SpeedyLady37 said:


> [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169] out for dinner
> 
> View attachment 3362053
> 
> View attachment 3362055



Beautiful! You make Me want a beige flap!!!


----------



## ustasena

A close up of My avatar. I bought the CC earrings for daily wear.


----------



## FunBagz

chanel79 said:


> 2 toned chanel shoes and chanel denim cell phone holder



Beautiful look!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Today is mermaid Monday, at least that's the look I was going for today.  Cheers ladies & gents! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## SpeedyLady37

ustasena said:


> Beautiful! You make Me want a beige flap!!!



Thanks!! It's such a refreshing color


----------



## jax818

Decided to start wearing this bag more as an everyday bag.  The silver hd and the caviar chevron makes it casual and chic.  I LOVE the shininess and stiffness of the caviar!  Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## chanel79

jax818 said:


> Decided to start wearing this bag more as an everyday bag.  The silver hd and the caviar chevron makes it casual and chic.  I LOVE the shininess and stiffness of the caviar!  Happy Monday everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3363447


Love it!


----------



## AprilNicole

chanel79 said:


> love it!



+1


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my chevron boy woc with shw.


Very good coordinated, you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

bagnshoe said:


> My handsome boy  can't get enough of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361986


Love the dress and ombre Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dira said:


> OOTD from a party we last night.


I miss your posts and now you removed your pic?
Luckily I remember your outfit: you looked so chic and hot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Milky caramel said:


> At dinner last night with mademoiselle chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


She's gorgeous! Hope you had a good time!


----------



## Bibi25260

lovely64 said:


> Today's action. Chanel caviar chevron mini square, chanel camelia sneakers plus an hermes mousseline shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3362439


Love both!


----------



## Milky caramel

Bibi25260 said:


> She's gorgeous! Hope you had a good time!


Yes I had fun with d hubby! Thanks.


----------



## lovely64

Vanana said:


> Those sneakers!!!




Thank you![emoji120][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Bibi25260 said:


> Love both!




Thanks![emoji120][emoji179][emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jax818

chanel79 said:


> Love it!







AprilNicole said:


> +1




Thanks! [emoji120]


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 25


----------



## Vanana

chanel79 said:


> 2 toned chanel shoes and chanel denim cell phone holder


 
this made me want the shoes...


----------



## Vanana

Everydaydazzler said:


> Today is mermaid Monday, at least that's the look I was going for today.  Cheers ladies & gents! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


 
Nailed it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Gorgeous day in NYC [emoji41] At the park with my pooch. Def need to send this bag away for repair [emoji51]


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Decided to start wearing this bag more as an everyday bag.  The silver hd and the caviar chevron makes it casual and chic.  I LOVE the shininess and stiffness of the caviar!  Happy Monday everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3363447


 
I know right? the caviar on the checrons @16S are amazing! shiny and sturdy. totally perfect for everyday.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Vanana said:


> Nailed it!



Thank you! &#10024;&#128151;&#10024;


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Very good coordinated, you look fabulous!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## bagnshoe

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the dress and ombre Boy!




Thanks bibi25260


----------



## verychic555

bagnshoe said:


> My handsome boy  can't get enough of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361986



You look fabulous! I want that dress!


----------



## Dextersmom

Everydaydazzler said:


> Today is mermaid Monday, at least that's the look I was going for today.  Cheers ladies & gents! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> Decided to start wearing this bag more as an everyday bag.  The silver hd and the caviar chevron makes it casual and chic.  I LOVE the shininess and stiffness of the caviar!  Happy Monday everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3363447


Love.


----------



## babyoun6

Took my mini out for a day of shopping.


----------



## tonkamama

Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely.



Why thank you so much &#10024;&#128522;&#10024;


----------



## kulasa87

AAngela said:


> Is it a key holder?



No it's a card holder.


----------



## winnipoo

jax818 said:


> Decided to start wearing this bag more as an everyday bag.  The silver hd and the caviar chevron makes it casual and chic.  I LOVE the shininess and stiffness of the caviar!  Happy Monday everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3363447




Gorgeous everyday bag!


----------



## bagnshoe

verychic555 said:


> You look fabulous! I want that dress!




Thanks darling . I have a thing for sequin


----------



## lovely64

tonkamama said:


> Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.




Love this and love cromehearts![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## tonkamama

lovely64 said:


> Love this and love cromehearts![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji108]&#127996;



Thank you lovely64


----------



## Juliepeauty

My new flap bag


----------



## mintyvintage

Juliepeauty said:


> My new flap bag




love this!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bunnylemon

Travelling with my babes &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;


----------



## FunBagz

tonkamama said:


> Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.



Looks fantastic!


----------



## FunBagz

Bunnylemon said:


> Travelling with my babes &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;



Traveling in style!  Looks great!  Safe travels.


----------



## UpTime

tonkamama said:


> Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.


Oh nice bag , I havent seen that color in caviar for a while and I love your jewelry


----------



## Dextersmom

babyoun6 said:


> Took my mini out for a day of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3363853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363854


Looks perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

tonkamama said:


> Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.


So lovely.


----------



## MLDella

Juliepeauty said:


> My new flap bag



Is this the new Trapezio bag? Can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much, my jumbo caviar is from 14B Blue. 



FunBagz said:


> Looks fantastic!





UpTime said:


> Oh nice bag , I havent seen that color in caviar for a while and I love your jewelry





Dextersmom said:


> So lovely.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

One from the weekend [emoji166]


----------



## Juliepeauty

@MLDella
Yes, it's the new Trapezio, heard that it's very hot now. It's actually a crossbody bag, it has detachable strap so could be wear as many ways. In the picture, i shorten the strap for my own convenience.


----------



## winnipoo

Bunnylemon said:


> Travelling with my babes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]




Cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful color, perfect with your bracelet! Nice pic!


----------



## tonkamama

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color, perfect with your bracelet! Nice pic!



Thank you so much.


----------



## AAngela

kulasa87 said:


> No it's a card holder.



Thank you, its so gorgeous


----------



## katcakes

Hi there! is your handbag from a 2016 collection?


----------



## bebefuzz

2 outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## charlie_c

bebefuzz said:


> 2 outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3364491
> View attachment 3364492




Lovely


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 26


----------



## ceedoan

jax818 said:


> Decided to start wearing this bag more as an everyday bag.  The silver hd and the caviar chevron makes it casual and chic.  I LOVE the shininess and stiffness of the caviar!  Happy Monday everybody!
> 
> View attachment 3363447




So gorgeous!! I wish I could track down the square mini size of this bag [emoji24]


----------



## Vanana

Bunnylemon said:


> Travelling with my babes &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;


 
this bag is so fun and beautiful - have fun!!!


----------



## parisianescape

tonkamama said:


> Haven't posted on Chanel in Action for a while...  This is me going for a drive .  Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful! Is it gray?


----------



## tonkamama

parisianescape said:


> Beautiful! Is it gray?



Thank you , actually its blue form 14B with a bit of gray undertone IMO.


----------



## jax818

ceedoan said:


> So gorgeous!! I wish I could track down the square mini size of this bag [emoji24]




Thank you and good luck!  It's such a great caviar!


----------



## Bunnylemon

Vanana said:


> this bag is so fun and beautiful - have fun!!!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 27


----------



## MLDella

Juliepeauty said:


> @MLDella
> Yes, it's the new Trapezio, heard that it's very hot now. It's actually a crossbody bag, it has detachable strap so could be wear as many ways. In the picture, i shorten the strap for my own convenience.


Thanks so much for reply. Saw this in authentic finds thread in burgundy and LOVE the color. I just hate to buy anything I can't be hands free carrying! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## peppers90

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 27
> 
> View attachment 3364936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364937



Such a chic look!  Who are those jeans by?


----------



## peppers90

my favorite Chanel bracelets....I couldn't find a jewelry thread


----------



## Dextersmom

peppers90 said:


> my favorite Chanel bracelets....I couldn't find a jewelry thread


What lovely arm candy.


----------



## peppers90

Dextersmom said:


> What lovely arm candy.



Thank you Dextersmom!


----------



## Charli123

Lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 27
> 
> View attachment 3364936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364937


Your boy's are so beautiful...I didn't think I wanted a boy....but after all of your beautiful photos I am rethinking it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking my Reissue out for the first time this afternoon... for cocktails.


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my Reissue out for the first time this afternoon... for cocktails.




Love your whole outfit. Have a fun &#65039;cocktail !


----------



## charlie_c

peppers90 said:


> Such a chic look!  Who are those jeans by?




Thank you! I dug these up at the bottom of my drawer this weekend...they were so old, even the tags are gone...they might have been from Lucky Brand?


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Your boy's are so beautiful...I didn't think I wanted a boy....but after all of your beautiful photos I am rethinking it.




Maybe you do  It fits my style very well, I'm so happy with them.


----------



## Vanana

peppers90 said:


> my favorite Chanel bracelets....I couldn't find a jewelry thread


 
You need to post these beauties under the jewelry thread below for all to enjoy!


friendly reminder that it's a reference thread so they don't allow "chatting" - so easy to forget/not realize by accident. 


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-accessories-and-jewelry-here-313868-109.html


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 28


----------



## peppers90

Vanana said:


> You need to post these beauties under the jewelry thread below for all to enjoy!
> 
> 
> friendly reminder that it's a reference thread so they don't allow "chatting" - so easy to forget/not realize by accident.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-accessories-and-jewelry-here-313868-109.html



Thank you so much! I have several brooches and necklaces so I will post on that thread


----------



## Jereni

chanel79 said:


> 2 toned chanel shoes and chanel denim cell phone holder




Very cute! I've actually never seen one of these in a mod shot, love it!


----------



## Jereni

Bunnylemon said:


> Travelling with my babes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]




AAAAAH the tweed! This travel bag is perfection.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Love your whole outfit. Have a fun &#65039;cocktail !


Thank you and I did....I had a lavender pina colada and it was amazing.


----------



## Jereni

Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!


----------



## SunshineIsland

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682



Wow you look so beautiful and elegant with your reissue..


----------



## winnipoo

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682




So chic!


----------



## jessdressed

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682




Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my Reissue out for the first time this afternoon... for cocktails.



AMAZING....you are such a gorgeous woman (inside & out)...love this entire ensemble! How was it carrying her  for the first time? I'm surprised Dexter or Walter are not in pic staring at those stunning sandals!


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 27
> 
> View attachment 3364936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364937





charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 28
> 
> View attachment 3365530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365531



Wow! You are killing it, looking fantastic!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682



so I'm just starting to obsess Chanel (yes, i know I'm very late to the party )....this is an AWESOME picture. Love your total look.....PHENOMENAL, you belong in a magazine!


----------



## chanel79

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682


 I love that it's chevron in grey . something i dont see much . Nice outfit!


----------



## Vanana

Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day! 

Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.


----------



## chanel79

still breaking in my chanel slingbacks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING....you are such a gorgeous woman (inside & out)...love this entire ensemble! How was it carrying her  for the first time? I'm surprised Dexter or Walter are not in pic staring at those stunning sandals!


Hey there Kendie...thank you so much for your kind words and I am in love with my Reissue...it is so light, the chain makes it fun and versatile and it holds my essentials.  Ha...the boys were chasing each other around the house and couldn't be bothered in that moment. Happy Thursday. :kiss:


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day!
> 
> Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.



Very elegant!


----------



## FunBagz

chanel79 said:


> still breaking in my chanel slingbacks.



Love the look of those shoes with the pants!


----------



## charlie_c

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682




Gorgeous!


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> Wow! You are killing it, looking fantastic!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682


You look so lovely and elegant.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day!
> 
> Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.


Beautiful blue chevron...love your matching shoes too.


----------



## Dextersmom

chanel79 said:


> still breaking in my chanel slingbacks.


Gorgeous mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Day 2 using my Reissue.


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.




Love the look! Yay for pops of color. And I am jealous of your gorgeous legs!


----------



## Jereni

SunshineIsland said:


> Wow you look so beautiful and elegant with your reissue..






winnipoo said:


> So chic!






jessdressed said:


> Love it!






Kendie26 said:


> so I'm just starting to obsess Chanel (yes, i know I'm very late to the party )....this is an AWESOME picture. Love your total look.....PHENOMENAL, you belong in a magazine!






chanel79 said:


> I love that it's chevron in grey . something i dont see much . Nice outfit!






charlie_c said:


> Gorgeous!






Dextersmom said:


> You look so lovely and elegant.




Thanks so much! Having way too much fun with this bag.


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Day 2 using my Reissue.




Beautiful!


----------



## LGW

Chanel ballerinas and sunglasses. Please excuse the LV pochette metis


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Dextersmom said:


> Day 2 using my Reissue.




You look wonderful and your chevron reissue is gorgeous! May I ask what color and size is this? TIA.


----------



## SpeedyLady37

My single maxi first day out LOVE HER


----------



## charlie_c

SpeedyLady37 said:


> My single maxi first day out LOVE HER
> 
> View attachment 3366117
> 
> View attachment 3366119




You look fabulous!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Day 2 using my Reissue.




You look great! I'm now tempted...


----------



## SpeedyLady37

Just sitting at the salon being pretty that kind of day


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day!
> 
> Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.



That blue is crazy gorgeous!!! I want! You look beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

chanel79 said:


> still breaking in my chanel slingbacks.



Love the red & worn crossbody looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Day 2 using my Reissue.



:urock: & hi to kitty Walter!!


----------



## Kendie26

SpeedyLady37 said:


> My single maxi first day out LOVE HER
> 
> View attachment 3366117
> 
> View attachment 3366119



CONGRATS!!!! Really looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

sugarplumpurse said:


> You look wonderful and your chevron reissue is gorgeous! May I ask what color and size is this? TIA.


Thank you so much.  It is a black small (225) chevron Reissue in aged calfskin and light gold hardware.


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> You look great! I'm now tempted...


You are too sweet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> :urock: & hi to kitty Walter!!


Thank you Kendie!  You are an amazing cheerleader and your comments always make me smile. Walter an Dexi say hello. :kiss:


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 29


----------



## Sculli

mini day [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Very elegant!


 
Thank you very much


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful blue chevron...love your matching shoes too.


 
Thanks! They were the closest match I've got


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Love the look! Yay for pops of color. And I am jealous of your gorgeous legs!


 
Thank you much  happy memorial weekend!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> That blue is crazy gorgeous!!! I want! You look beautiful


 
Thank you so much that's so nice of you.  I highly recommend this blue!


----------



## mia1103

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682



Love the whole look!!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Sculli said:


> mini day [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3366320



LOVE the green!! &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and I did....I had a lavender pina colada and it was amazing.


 
*lavender* pina colada???!?!?! I didn't know this existed! I like pina colada and I love lavender - this is so happening as soon as I can hit up a bar!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> *lavender* pina colada???!?!?! I didn't know this existed! I like pina colada and I love lavender - this is so happening as soon as I can hit up a bar!


It was incredible...we were at Duke's.


----------



## SpeedyLady37

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 29
> 
> View attachment 3366297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366298




Love your outfit!!!


----------



## chanel79

with my extra mini!


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682


 
This is such a beautiful bag.  I love how it complement your style and very flattering. This is a great photo - so lovely to see the sunny days and the green. Lovely.


----------



## Vanana

chanel79 said:


> still breaking in my chanel slingbacks.


 
Red mini rules!!!


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Chanel ballerinas and sunglasses. Please excuse the LV pochette metis


 
You always look so effortlessly polished... and creative.  Great look and please post more


----------



## Vanana

SpeedyLady37 said:


> My single maxi first day out LOVE HER
> 
> View attachment 3366117
> 
> View attachment 3366119




OOOOH I LOVE THIS LOOK!!!! of course Maxi is beautiful too.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> It was incredible...we were at Duke's.


 
Thanks for the tip! I keep meaning to go there whenever I'm in Maui but kept somehow passing it. I know it's a popular place. recently realized it's in la jolla when I dropped by.  I go there every so often, I now know I have a "must go" reason!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

Vanana said:


> OOOOH I LOVE THIS LOOK!!!! of course Maxi is beautiful too.



aww thank you!!! Love the Maxi for a day out of errands  it fits my life!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chanel79 said:


> with my extra mini!


I'm so excited to get mine tomorrow! Looks fab on you!


----------



## tolliv

chanel79 said:


> with my extra mini!


Your mini is really cute!!!


----------



## chanel79

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I'm so excited to get mine tomorrow! Looks fab on you!


Really.theres still extra minis out there? What color did u get?


----------



## charlie_c

Sculli said:


> mini day [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3366320




Love it!


----------



## charlie_c

SpeedyLady37 said:


> Love your outfit!!!




Thank you! Perfect time for culottes


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> You always look so effortlessly polished... and creative.  Great look and please post more



Thank you so much, you are very kind.


----------



## aime7

chanel79 said:


> with my extra mini!


That's a perfect look. Love your mini.


----------



## Jereni

mia1103 said:


> Love the whole look!!!!







Vanana said:


> This is such a beautiful bag.  I love how it complement your style and very flattering. This is a great photo - so lovely to see the sunny days and the green. Lovely.




Thank you ladies!


----------



## FunBagz

Super casual night with my WOC at the local brewery last night.


----------



## BanIslander

chanel79 said:


> with my extra mini!




Img so jealous! Its my favorite size.


----------



## cover_grl

A couple of my classic bags in action! I'm a petite girl but in love with my maxi bags! 











Don't mind the dollar bills in my combat boots. Long story =)


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Super casual night with my WOC at the local brewery last night.


Gorgeous.


----------



## chanel79

BanIslander said:


> Img so jealous! Its my favorite size.


Really. I'm having second thoughts about it . Was thinking of getting a square version of it. *sigh*


----------



## Kmora

Sculli said:


> mini day [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3366320




So gorgeous! Love green!


----------



## UpTime

cover_grl said:


> A couple of my classic bags in action! I'm a petite girl but in love with my maxi bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dollar bills in my combat boots. Long story =)


You rock the maxi very well.


----------



## msPing

First day out with this red beauty!!


----------



## SunshineIsland

msPing said:


> First day out with this red beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366987



Wow beautiful bag


----------



## miash

New LOGO CC chain necklace


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chanel79 said:


> Really.theres still extra minis out there? What color did u get?


Exact same one!!! Love it!


----------



## kulasa87

And the Memorial Day weekend shopping begins with my mini!  LOL!


----------



## chanel79

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Exact same one!!! Love it!


Nice! I wish I could get over me wanting for the square version.


----------



## Evonnedale

Getting ready for dinner with jumbo and my new flats [emoji5]


----------



## Annnie

bebefuzz said:


> 2 outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3364491
> View attachment 3364492



So great to see a medallion tote here! Love it!


----------



## charlie_c

msPing said:


> First day out with this red beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366987




Love the red!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Day 30


----------



## Bibi25260

peppers90 said:


> my favorite Chanel bracelets....I couldn't find a jewelry thread


Wow what a beauty! Love both!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my Reissue out for the first time this afternoon... for cocktails.


Love your chevron reissue, you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Off to happy hour with my gray reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3365682


Great outfit with a stunning bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day!
> 
> Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

chanel79 said:


> still breaking in my chanel slingbacks.


Love your mini and shoes!! The shoes needs breaking in?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Day 2 using my Reissue.


Love your casual chic look!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Chanel ballerinas and sunglasses. Please excuse the LV pochette metis


Love your look!


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 29
> 
> View attachment 3366297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366298





charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 30
> 
> View attachment 3367400
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367401



Love your both looks with this red beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Super casual night with my WOC at the local brewery last night.


Gorgeous WOC! Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Vanana

Rainbow boy in action. NYC fleet week with sunny HOT summer weather. Finally!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!


Thank you my friend


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Rainbow boy in action. NYC fleet week with sunny HOT summer weather. Finally!


Amazing Boy! Perfect with your pretty top and sandals, perfect colorful summer outfit!


----------



## mrscurvy

Chanel thing sandals [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dextersmom

Your mini is gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

You are very kind Bibi...thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Once again...thank you Bibi!


----------



## winnipoo

Vanana said:


> Rainbow boy in action. NYC fleet week with sunny HOT summer weather. Finally!




Fun!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Amazing Boy! Perfect with your pretty top and sandals, perfect colorful summer outfit!



Thanks! My 10 year old took the photo and deserves all the credit. It's so HOT out! Taking a break with a beer and some grolled meat before the shopping begins!!!!  Hope I run into some yummy Chanel goodies!!


----------



## jax818

My bag for the weekend.  First time taking my red boy woc out.  Perfect for the memorial weekend!  That's My dog Teddy poking his head out. &#128578;


----------



## jax818

Oooops!  Forgot to attach pic


----------



## jax818

.Yy


----------



## Dextersmom

Great pic of your woc and Teddy!


----------



## SunshineIsland

jax818 said:


> Oooops!  Forgot to attach pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367892



Beautiful boy woc


----------



## chanel79

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your mini and shoes!! The shoes needs breaking in?


It gets painful at the front after a couple of hours of using it


----------



## bosslady05

#ootd new medium boy


----------



## bosslady05

Vanana said:


> Rainbow boy in action. NYC fleet week with sunny HOT summer weather. Finally!




The rainbow is beautiful!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chanel79 said:


> Nice! I wish I could get over me wanting for the square version.


Haha I know the feeling. I also have a regular rectangular mini. I sold my square mini since it didn't go cross body on me.


----------



## JoeyLouis

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 30
> 
> View attachment 3367400
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367401



Love your boots!


----------



## Bibi25260

mrscurvy said:


> Chanel thing sandals [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367547


Lov these, they're chic, elegant and sexy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thanks! My 10 year old took the photo and deserves all the credit. It's so HOT out! Taking a break with a beer and some grolled meat before the shopping begins!!!!  Hope I run into some yummy Chanel goodies!!


Your child did a great job!
And did you see Chanel goodies and bought some?


----------



## Bibi25260

jax818 said:


> Oooops!  Forgot to attach pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367892


Love your WOC and Teddy is so cute!


----------



## cityivy

Out for my bday with the square mini


----------



## Vanana

bosslady05 said:


> The rainbow is beautiful!


 
Thank you, and I love your username!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Your child did a great job!
> And did you see Chanel goodies and bought some?


 

He would be so happy, he takes his "photography" seriously. 
Oh Bibi the answer to that question is almost always yes


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> He would be so happy, he takes his "photography" seriously.
> Oh Bibi the answer to that question is almost always yes


A reveal coming up?


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your both looks with this red beauty!




Thank you


----------



## charlie_c

bosslady05 said:


> View attachment 3368065
> 
> #ootd new medium boy




Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## charlie_c

JoeyLouis said:


> Love your boots!




Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Love the casual look with this lovely chevron boy


----------



## Vanana

Happy birthday & holy red square mini


----------



## jourai

Because the hubs kept nagging about how I don't use his gift [emoji86]


----------



## EZLN

Finally found time to contribute here. [emoji4]
At first, I thought the silver boy will be too blingy but after a few days of using it, it is actually a great casual piece with an edge. [emoji7]

It's a beautiful day!


----------



## kulasa87

Getting ready for brunch. Can't decide which one to use? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Blue chevron for a beautiful sunny day!
> 
> Have a gorgeous Thursday everyone.



Wowzers Vanana, you look gorgeous.  All of the lovely blue... all the way down to your pedicure!  (Love those shoes too!)  Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Day 2 using my Reissue.



You look so cute today D'sMom!  Your Reissue is perfect with your cute T, jeans & sweater.  Can't help but notice that gorgeous stack on your arm.    Fantastic!


----------



## Tulip2

SpeedyLady37 said:


> My single maxi first day out LOVE HER
> 
> View attachment 3366117
> 
> View attachment 3366119



There's just nothing like a Single Flap IMHO.   I have 3 and I love them so much.  This may be her first day out, but I bet it won't be her last.  Big congrats on getting your SF!


----------



## Tulip2

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Day 29
> 
> View attachment 3366297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366298



Gorgeous Red Boy Charlie!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Tulip2

cover_grl said:


> A couple of my classic bags in action! I'm a petite girl but in love with my maxi bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dollar bills in my combat boots. Long story =)



Oh wow what a gorgeous Pink Maxi!  Now that's how to do pink.  I think it looks great on you!  (Would love to know the story behind the $ in your boots)


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Rainbow boy in action. NYC fleet week with sunny HOT summer weather. Finally!



Great butterfly top to go with your Rainbow Boy!  Just perfect.  Hope fleet week is fun.  You look great!


----------



## Tulip2

jax818 said:


> My bag for the weekend.  First time taking my red boy woc out.  Perfect for the memorial weekend!  That's My dog Teddy poking his head out. &#128578;





jax818 said:


> Oooops!  Forgot to attach pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367892



Hope your Holiday is lots of fun.  Perfect for the lovely Red Boy WOC.

Helloooo Teddy.  What a cutie!


----------



## Tulip2

bosslady05 said:


> View attachment 3368065
> 
> #ootd new medium boy



You look so cute today!  The New Medium Boy is my favorite size too.  It's not too big or too little.  Its just right.


----------



## Tulip2

cityivy said:


> Out for my bday with the square mini



Great outfit cityivy!  Your square mini compliments it perfectly.  Hope your Birthday is a happy one!  artyhat:


----------



## Tulip2

jourai said:


> Because the hubs kept nagging about how I don't use his gift [emoji86]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368234



Love your Burgundy Boy!  What a thoughtful gift from DH!  You're lucky.


----------



## Tulip2

EZLN said:


> Finally found time to contribute here. [emoji4]
> At first, I thought the silver boy will be too blingy but after a few days of using it, it is actually a great casual piece with an edge. [emoji7]
> 
> It's a beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 3368353
> View attachment 3368354
> View attachment 3368355
> View attachment 3368382
> View attachment 3368383



Oh wow, what a fabulous Boy!  I would get this in a heart beat if I didn't already have a Silver Jumbo Single Flap Lambskin that's in Like New condition.

I love either Gold or Silver handbags.  They act like neutrals with my wardrobe.


----------



## EZLN

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, what a fabulous Boy!  I would get this in a heart beat if I didn't already have a Jumbo Single Flap Lambskin that's in Like New condition.
> 
> 
> 
> I love either Gold or Silver handbags.  They act like neutrals with my wardrobe.





Thanks Tulip2!   Actually I was on a hunt for a single flap jumbo before I found this boy!  Have a great day and enjoy your jumbo!


----------



## bh4me

jax818 said:


> Oooops!  Forgot to attach pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367892



Such a pretty color


----------



## bh4me

bosslady05 said:


> View attachment 3368065
> 
> #ootd new medium boy



Looks great on you!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Burgundy XL GST today


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Rainbow boy in action. NYC fleet week with sunny HOT summer weather. Finally!



Love it! Brought my mini on an impromptu trip to NYC this weekend and loving the weather!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Love it! Brought my mini on an impromptu trip to NYC this weekend and loving the weather!


 
Beautiful mini in caviar! Yay we were in the same city! hope you had lots of fun, it's a hot weekend but great time to be there for fleet week.


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Great butterfly top to go with your Rainbow Boy!  Just perfect.  Hope fleet week is fun.  You look great!




Thanks Tulip2. It's great fun to see the navy ships and meet some of the amazing people that serve our country. 


Love butterflies, and color!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> A reveal coming up?


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Mslizzy

mrscurvy said:


> Chanel thing sandals [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367547


Love !  Mind sharing where you purchased and style code?


----------



## charlie_c

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous Red Boy Charlie!  Looks great on you!




Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3368871




Looking fabulous!


----------



## charlie_c

Ready for Memorial Day weekend sales


----------



## Canadianchick

My fiancé took me on a sunrise date and we ended our night out at a bar. Her first official spin.


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Ready for Memorial Day weekend sales
> 
> View attachment 3369288


Darling outfit...have fun shopping.


----------



## Dextersmom

EZLN said:


> Finally found time to contribute here. [emoji4]
> At first, I thought the silver boy will be too blingy but after a few days of using it, it is actually a great casual piece with an edge. [emoji7]
> 
> It's a beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 3368353
> View attachment 3368354
> View attachment 3368355
> View attachment 3368382
> View attachment 3368383


You look great with your boy.


----------



## AnnaFreud

On our way to a wedding with my M/L classic flap.


----------



## babycinnamon

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3369391
> 
> On our way to a wedding with my M/L classic flap.




Nice! Love your Tiffany T bracelet. What nail color are you wearing?


----------



## BanIslander

Double mini


----------



## EZLN

Dextersmom said:


> You look great with your boy.




Thank you, Dextersmom!!! [emoji4]


----------



## EZLN

The boy went to the movies and buffet with me and my hubs! [emoji6]


----------



## EZLN

charlie_c said:


> Ready for Memorial Day weekend sales
> 
> View attachment 3369288




I have been following all your ootd's w your awesome boys!!!   Very stylish and chic, keep it up![emoji7]


----------



## cityivy

On our way to meet our wedding officiant on this Memorial day with my Diana flap


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Looking fabulous!




Thank you!!!


charlie_c said:


> Ready for Memorial Day weekend sales
> 
> View attachment 3369288




Looking great as always!![emoji7]


----------



## Tulip2

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3369314
> 
> 
> My fiancé took me on a sunrise date and we ended our night out at a bar. Her first official spin.



So gorgeous!  What color is it?  Oh man, I wish my DH would take me on a sunrise date!


----------



## Tulip2

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3369391
> 
> On our way to a wedding with my M/L classic flap.



Lovely Chanel for a wedding!  I bet you had the prettiest handbag there.


----------



## charlie_c

EZLN said:


> I have been following all your ootd's w your awesome boys!!!   Very stylish and chic, keep it up![emoji7]




Thank you! I'm tempted by your silver chevron too  You look fabulous!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great as always!![emoji7]




And you too!


----------



## Tulip2

EZLN said:


> The boy went to the movies and buffet with me and my hubs! [emoji6]



Gorgeous Boy and you look lovely!  Hope the movie was good.


----------



## Tulip2

cityivy said:


> On our way to meet our wedding officiant on this Memorial day with my Diana flap



You look lovely!  Congratulations on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## cityivy

Tulip2 said:


> You look lovely!  Congratulations on your upcoming marriage!



Thank you dear!


----------



## AnnaFreud

babycinnamon said:


> Nice! Love your Tiffany T bracelet. What nail color are you wearing?




Thank you! It's from the brand DND, a gel polish. Not sure the name of the color. Sorry!


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Ready for Memorial Day weekend sales
> 
> View attachment 3369288


 
Love your outfit with the boy, and those SHOES!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My baby pink m/l


----------



## aime7

Harper Quinn said:


> My baby pink m/l


Love your bag. Looks amazing


----------



## Harper Quinn

aime7 said:


> Love your bag. Looks amazing



Thank you, That's so kind of you to say.


----------



## verychic555

Harper Quinn said:


> My baby pink m/l



Beautiful bag. Is it pink or more of a salmon color in real life?


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Harper Quinn

aime7 said:


> Love your bag. Looks amazing





verychic555 said:


> Beautiful bag. Is it pink or more of a salmon color in real life?



Thank you. It's baby pink- if you look at my reveal thread there are photos that show the colour true to life.


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look!



Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

A pink day &#128151;


----------



## chanel79

FunBagz said:


> Love it! Brought my mini on an impromptu trip to NYC this weekend and loving the weather!


Nice!


----------



## verychic555

Such a beautiful day.  Calls for purple!


----------



## FunBagz

Jumbo for a corporate event tonight.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Harper Quinn said:


> My baby pink m/l



Omg Harper Quinn she is so GORGEOUS!!!! I love this picture thank you so much for sharing this!! Made my evening!


----------



## ldldb




----------



## NatLV

ldldb said:


>


I love this pic so much!!! your bracelets, ring, the bag, bare nails, outfit - so perfect!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tall1Grl said:


> Omg Harper Quinn she is so GORGEOUS!!!! I love this picture thank you so much for sharing this!! Made my evening!



Thank you, that is so kind of you say!


----------



## may3545

ldldb said:


>




Love this! Are your Loves different sizes? I have two diff sizes and wear separately, afraid they clang too much. How does it do together?


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3371724
> 
> 
> Jumbo for a corporate event tonight.


You look amazing.


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing.



Thank you, Dextersmom! That's very nice of you.


----------



## jnj23

out with my jumbo [emoji4]


----------



## ldldb

NatLV said:


> I love this pic so much!!! your bracelets, ring, the bag, bare nails, outfit - so perfect!!



ty so much


----------



## ldldb

may3545 said:


> Love this! Are your Loves different sizes? I have two diff sizes and wear separately, afraid they clang too much. How does it do together?



yes, they are the same size and they do move around quite a bit, but i had to get over that fear to enjoy them!


----------



## FunBagz

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3371992
> 
> out with my jumbo [emoji4]



Beautiful Jumbo!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Friday night- heading out with my beloved black mini


----------



## FunBagz

Harper Quinn said:


> Friday night- heading out with my beloved black mini



Fantastic mini and you look fabulous! Enjoy your Friday night!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3371724
> 
> 
> Jumbo for a corporate event tonight.


Very chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

ldldb said:


>


Love everything!
It's been a while since your last post, I hope to see more of your pics.


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> Friday night- heading out with my beloved black mini


Classy and chic!
Have fun!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Happy Friday!


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> Love your outfit with the boy, and those SHOES!!!




Thank you! These shoes are so comfortable, I've got 3 pairs


----------



## charlie_c

ldldb said:


>




Such a perfect combo!


----------



## charlie_c

Harper Quinn said:


> My baby pink m/l




What a lovely color!


----------



## ldldb

charlie_c said:


> Such a perfect combo!




thank you!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

FunBagz said:


> Fantastic mini and you look fabulous! Enjoy your Friday night!





Bibi25260 said:


> Classy and chic!
> Have fun!





charlie_c said:


> What a lovely color!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Vanana

Harper Quinn said:


> Friday night- heading out with my beloved black mini


 
gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Harper Quinn said:


> Friday night- heading out with my beloved black mini


 


FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3371724
> 
> 
> Jumbo for a corporate event tonight.


 
Beautiful! hope you had fun (as much fun as work events go).


----------



## Vanana

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3371992
> 
> out with my jumbo [emoji4]


 
the lambskin looks sooooo shiny


----------



## Vanana

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3371992
> 
> out with my jumbo [emoji4]


 


ldldb said:


>


 
I've only been wearing mine casually with jeans, etc. Apparently this looks great with a semi dressed up skirt too. You look fantastic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> Friday night- heading out with my beloved black mini


Gorgeous mini and your nail color is very pretty...maybe to match your new pink baby.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Vanana said:


> gorgeous![/QUOTE
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous mini and your nail color is very pretty...maybe to match your new pink baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my stylish friend! You're totally on it!  This is 'go ginza' by Essie and it's definitely a good match for the pink bag! Will do mod pics soon. X
Click to expand...


----------



## Zitikka

Me and my navy extra mini


----------



## CNYC

You ladies are pulling your Chanel out amazingly!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Zitikka said:


> Me and my navy extra mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372952



I love this! So cute!


----------



## sunrisebrew

Chanel Old medium caviar boy in Khaki color. I was trying it at the boutique and then brought it home with me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Zitikka said:


> Me and my navy extra mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372952


Cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

sunrisebrew said:


> Chanel Old medium caviar boy in Khaki color. I was trying it at the boutique and then brought it home with me.


Looks great on you...congrats!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Drinking with mini &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bagnshoe

Harper Quinn said:


> Drinking with mini &#10084;&#65039;




What a beautiful mini &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Harper Quinn

bagnshoe said:


> What a beautiful mini &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you


----------



## AAngela

Harper Quinn said:


> Drinking with mini &#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous bag


----------



## saansh

Me and my Chanel Sneakers 

saansh.files.wordpress.com/2016/04/img_6177.jpg?w=1444


----------



## lifestylekitty

Harper Quinn said:


> A pink day &#128151;



Gorgeous


----------



## bagloverny

Chanel among the flowers....&#128525;&#128525; dark blue lambskin old medium Boy


----------



## Jereni

Reissue today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Reissue today!
> 
> View attachment 3373989


Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagloverny said:


> Chanel among the flowers....&#128525;&#128525; dark blue lambskin old medium Boy


Very pretty.


----------



## vivi75003

Reissue chevron navy blue


----------



## gracexiaio

Beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

vivi75003 said:


> Reissue chevron navy blue


Gorgeous bag and pic.


----------



## Rami00

The other day


----------



## charlie_c

vivi75003 said:


> Reissue chevron navy blue




Looks great! Drooling over your new additions too!


----------



## Toronto24

bagloverny said:


> Chanel among the flowers....&#128525;&#128525; dark blue lambskin old medium Boy



I absolutely LOVE this boy!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Jereni said:


> Reissue today!
> 
> View attachment 3373989



Beautiful!! Is this 226 or 227?


----------



## Toronto24

vivi75003 said:


> Reissue chevron navy blue



Gorgeous bag! Debating between this one or quilted black...


----------



## Harper Quinn

Pink m/l


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rami00 said:


> The other day



Perfect!


----------



## ElizabethJacoba

Harper Quinn said:


> Pink m/l




LOVE the color!


----------



## Harper Quinn

ElizabethJacoba said:


> LOVE the color!



Thank you!


----------



## Irene7899

Pink Tweed espadrille and bag


----------



## Irene7899

Cute mini




Zitikka said:


> Me and my navy extra mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372952


----------



## kat99

Red caviar Jumbo - photo is from my blog


----------



## Jereni

Toronto24 said:


> Beautiful!! Is this 226 or 227?




Thanks! It is the 226.


----------



## Jereni

Harper Quinn said:


> Pink m/l




Very pretty - and super cute with the print skirt.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jereni said:


> Reissue today!
> 
> View attachment 3373989



my favourite bag!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Not the best photo as my T-shirt wasn't even tucked in properly but I had to include this photo to include my little photobomber!


----------



## NatLV

Harper Quinn said:


> Not the best photo as my T-shirt wasn't even tucked in properly but I had to include this photo to include my little photobomber!


your kitty is the cutest ) and your bag is amazing!


----------



## FunBagz

kat99 said:


> Red caviar Jumbo - photo is from my blog
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Alice-Olivia-Dress.jpg?w=700





Harper Quinn said:


> Not the best photo as my T-shirt wasn't even tucked in properly but I had to include this photo to include my little photobomber!



Love both of your red Chanels and outfits! Homeruns with these looks!


----------



## Joeypanda

Me with my new small (225) reissue in ruthenium hardware!  For reference, I am 5'4" and 111 lbs.  SUPER excited to finally buy this bag.  I was choosing between the small (225) and the medium (226) but I ultimately ended up choosing the small.


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> Pink m/l





Harper Quinn said:


> Not the best photo as my T-shirt wasn't even tucked in properly but I had to include this photo to include my little photobomber!



Love both looks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> The other day


Gorgeous, perfect summer dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> Pink Tweed espadrille and bag


Love your bag, perfect for summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

kat99 said:


> Red caviar Jumbo - photo is from my blog
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Alice-Olivia-Dress.jpg?w=700


Beautiful red!


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> Not the best photo as my T-shirt wasn't even tucked in properly but I had to include this photo to include my little photobomber!



Gorgeous red mini!!! I really like your skirt too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Irene7899 said:


> Pink Tweed espadrille and bag



These are perfect for spring/ summer!!!! Super chic!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Joeypanda said:


> Me with my new small (225) reissue in ruthenium hardware!  For reference, I am 5'4" and 111 lbs.  SUPER excited to finally buy this bag.  I was choosing between the small (225) and the medium (226) but I ultimately ended up choosing the small.



Love Love it!!! Reissues are my chanel favorite!!! I have one 225 but in gold hw, love her to die!!!


----------



## Tulip2

My Golden Class Lambskin  Single Flap Jumbo Dark Blue. 



Very versatile handbag & the Lambskin is so soft. But what really stands out is the large Golden CC Clasp.


----------



## Vanana

Joeypanda said:


> Me with my new small (225) reissue in ruthenium hardware! For reference, I am 5'4" and 111 lbs. SUPER excited to finally buy this bag. I was choosing between the small (225) and the medium (226) but I ultimately ended up choosing the small.


 
solid choice indeed! that bag looks outstanding on you. the size look just right.


----------



## Dextersmom

Joeypanda said:


> Me with my new small (225) reissue in ruthenium hardware!  For reference, I am 5'4" and 111 lbs.  SUPER excited to finally buy this bag.  I was choosing between the small (225) and the medium (226) but I ultimately ended up choosing the small.


Congrats on your Reissue...it looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> My Golden Class Lambskin  Single Flap Jumbo Dark Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3375630
> 
> Very versatile handbag & the Lambskin is so soft. But what really stands out is the large Golden CC Clasp.


What a classic and elegant bag...I can see through the screen how soft and smooth the lambskin is...you look beautiful Tulip.


----------



## charlie_c

Joeypanda said:


> Me with my new small (225) reissue in ruthenium hardware!  For reference, I am 5'4" and 111 lbs.  SUPER excited to finally buy this bag.  I was choosing between the small (225) and the medium (226) but I ultimately ended up choosing the small.




Love it! Mind sharing why you chose the 225 over the 226?


----------



## Jereni

Harper Quinn said:


> Not the best photo as my T-shirt wasn't even tucked in properly but I had to include this photo to include my little photobomber!




Those reds look like they match perfectly! Great outfit.


----------



## Bnnbonnie

cover_grl said:


> A couple of my classic bags in action! I'm a petite girl but in love with my maxi bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dollar bills in my combat boots. Long story =)




Gorgeous.  Would you mind me asking for your height?
Tia


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Enjoying the red!


----------



## Joeypanda

charlie_c said:


> Love it! Mind sharing why you chose the 225 over the 226?



Sure! 

This was a tough decision as I know that most tpfers love the 226.  When I tried both on in the Chanel boutique, the 226 seemed a little big for my frame, especially when I wore it on a single chain.  Ultimately though, it comes down to personal preference and what kind of look you're after.  I already have a Chanel jumbo, in beige caviar, which I think works very well as a day bag.  For my first reissue, and also my first black Chanel bag, I wanted something a little more elegant looking that could also work for the evenings.  I love that the 225 looks good on both double and single chains.  I've attached photos of myself wearing the bag with the chain doubled up.

The 225 doesn't fit that much - I can fit my long continental wallet, a iphone 6plus, keys, lip gloss and that's pretty much it.  However, I don't carry a whole lot around with me most of the time, so if I switch out my continental wallet for a card case then it definitely fits the essentials. 

The 226 is bigger but still not big enough to fit things like a water bottle, a fat sunglasses case, an umbrella, etc 

I also have a personal preference against big boxy black Chanel flap bags - for example, I am not a fan of how the black jumbo looks on my frame.  The 226 is small than the jumbo, but not by that much.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jereni said:


> Very pretty - and super cute with the print skirt.





NatLV said:


> your kitty is the cutest ) and your bag is amazing!





FunBagz said:


> Love both of your red Chanels and outfits! Homeruns with these looks!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love both looks!





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous red mini!!! I really like your skirt too!!!





Jereni said:


> Those reds look like they match perfectly! Great outfit.



Thank you all so very much my stylish Chanel ladies


----------



## LovEmAll

From my Instagram @dailyloves one of my favorite bags. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> What a classic and elegant bag...I can see through the screen how soft and smooth the lambskin is...you look beautiful Tulip.



Thanks D'sMom.  The lambskin on the Golden Class seems a bit delicate.  I'm taking extra care when carrying this handbag.  Oh well, it's worth it.  I like that it's a single flap too.  Super easy to get in & out of.  Once again, must take good care of that large golden clasp too.


----------



## maryyc

Using my Chanel L-Zip wallet as inspiration to finish strong during Finals Week LOL.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Joeypanda said:


> Sure!
> 
> This was a tough decision as I know that most tpfers love the 226.  When I tried both on in the Chanel boutique, the 226 seemed a little big for my frame, especially when I wore it on a single chain.  Ultimately though, it comes down to personal preference and what kind of look you're after.  I already have a Chanel jumbo, in beige caviar, which I think works very well as a day bag.  For my first reissue, and also my first black Chanel bag, I wanted something a little more elegant looking that could also work for the evenings.  I love that the 225 looks good on both double and single chains.  I've attached photos of myself wearing the bag with the chain doubled up.
> 
> The 225 doesn't fit that much - I can fit my long continental wallet, a iphone 6plus, keys, lip gloss and that's pretty much it.  However, I don't carry a whole lot around with me most of the time, so if I switch out my continental wallet for a card case then it definitely fits the essentials.
> 
> The 226 is bigger but still not big enough to fit things like a water bottle, a fat sunglasses case, an umbrella, etc
> 
> I also have a personal preference against big boxy black Chanel flap bags - for example, I am not a fan of how the black jumbo looks on my frame.  The 226 is small than the jumbo, but not by that much.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Your reissue is gorgeous and the size looks perfect on you!


----------



## Tulip2

Joeypanda said:


> Me with my new small (225) reissue in ruthenium hardware!  For reference, I am 5'4" and 111 lbs.  SUPER excited to finally buy this bag.  I was choosing between the small (225) and the medium (226) but I ultimately ended up choosing the small.



The 225 size looks perfect on you!  Excellent choice!


----------



## Tulip2

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Enjoying the red!
> 
> View attachment 3375954
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375955



 your Red Boy!  I love the way you've styled it too.  You look great today!


----------



## Tulip2

Joeypanda said:


> Sure!
> 
> This was a tough decision as I know that most tpfers love the 226.  When I tried both on in the Chanel boutique, the 226 seemed a little big for my frame, especially when I wore it on a single chain.  Ultimately though, it comes down to personal preference and what kind of look you're after.  I already have a Chanel jumbo, in beige caviar, which I think works very well as a day bag.  For my first reissue, and also my first black Chanel bag, I wanted something a little more elegant looking that could also work for the evenings.  I love that the 225 looks good on both double and single chains.  I've attached photos of myself wearing the bag with the chain doubled up.
> 
> The 225 doesn't fit that much - I can fit my long continental wallet, a iphone 6plus, keys, lip gloss and that's pretty much it.  However, I don't carry a whole lot around with me most of the time, so if I switch out my continental wallet for a card case then it definitely fits the essentials.
> 
> The 226 is bigger but still not big enough to fit things like a water bottle, a fat sunglasses case, an umbrella, etc
> 
> I also have a personal preference against big boxy black Chanel flap bags - for example,* I am not a fan of how the black jumbo looks on my frame.*  The 226 is small than the jumbo, but not by that much.
> 
> I hope this helps!



I agree, this 225 looks perfect on you.  A Jumbo would just be too large for your frame.  I'm a big fan of the Jumbo because it looks good on me.  When I do get a Reissue, I'll do the 226 for sure, but the 225 looks excellent on you!  Great choice!


----------



## Tulip2

LovEmAll said:


> From my Instagram @dailyloves one of my favorite bags. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!



Love this photo!   The lace and your Red Mani just add to the beauty of the handbag.


----------



## Tulip2

maryyc said:


> Using my Chanel L-Zip wallet as inspiration to finish strong during Finals Week LOL.



Great wallet!  Functional and pretty at the same time.  Best of luck with your finals too! :reading:


----------



## charlie_c

Joeypanda said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> This was a tough decision...I hope this helps!




Sure was helpful! Thank you so much! I have a 226 and have always wanted to add 224 and 225 to my collection. Now I have something to look forward to!


----------



## charlie_c

Tulip2 said:


> your Red Boy!  I love the way you've styled it too.  You look great today!




Thank you!


----------



## LovEmAll

Tulip2 said:


> Love this photo!   The lace and your Red Mani just add to the beauty of the handbag.



Thanks so much Tulip!  [emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## NatLV

Tulip2 said:


> My Golden Class Lambskin  Single Flap Jumbo Dark Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3375630
> 
> Very versatile handbag & the Lambskin is so soft. But what really stands out is the large Golden CC Clasp.


how was the general crowd's reaction at Target?? lol

I love this bag!! just gorgeous!


----------



## FunBagz

This boy today...


----------



## Harper Quinn

Beige m/l on a sunny London day!


----------



## Jereni

New jumbo today!


----------



## eternallove4bag

FunBagz said:


> This boy today...



Gorgeous Boy!! Is that the new caviar boy? Beautiful choice dear FunBagz&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Harper Quinn said:


> Beige m/l on a sunny London day!



Stunning!!! Love your OOTD&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939




Super pretty! Many congrats on this new beauty!! Loving how you have styled your look&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FunBagz

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Boy!! Is that the new caviar boy? Beautiful choice dear FunBagz&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Thanks, eternallove4bag!  Yes, this is the new beige caviar boy in old medium. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Tulip2

NatLV said:


> how was the general crowd's reaction at Target?? lol
> 
> I love this bag!! just gorgeous!



Well, Target shoppers didn't even notice this one.  They just walked on by and let me do my shopping!

We Chanel lovers can appreciate the soft lambskin and the pretty and unique closure... Target shoppers - not so much.


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> This boy today...



Handsome Boy!  Your bracelet looks great with the HDW too!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> Beige m/l on a sunny London day!



Love Beige against your pretty white dress!  I know how wonderful London is on a sunny day. 

You guys have the longest winters!


----------



## Tulip2

Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939



Wow, that's a lovely color jumbo?  May I ask what color it is?  I  it.


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939


Jereni, you, your bag, your outfits are just so perfect  [emoji8]


----------



## UpTime

Harper Quinn said:


> Beige m/l on a sunny London day!


So classic. Now that beige is impossible to buy. You pair it well with the bracelet. [emoji259]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Love Beige against your pretty white dress!  I know how wonderful London is on a sunny day.
> 
> You guys have the longest winters!





UpTime said:


> So classic. Now that beige is impossible to buy. You pair it well with the bracelet. [emoji259]



Thank you


----------



## Jereni

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty! Many congrats on this new beauty!! Loving how you have styled your look&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!  The weather in DC is so lovely today, I'm excited for summer clothes. 



Tulip2 said:


> Wow, that's a lovely color jumbo?  May I ask what color it is?  I  it.




Thank you! It is a metallic taupe more or less, I think was referred to as bronze. Season 11p I think. 



UpTime said:


> Jereni, you, your bag, your outfits are just so perfect  [emoji8]




Aw thanks so much!


----------



## Harper Quinn

FunBagz said:


> This boy today...





Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Harper Quinn

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Boy!! Is that the new caviar boy? Beautiful choice dear FunBagz&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! Love your OOTD&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tulip2 said:


> My Golden Class Lambskin  Single Flap Jumbo Dark Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3375630
> 
> Very versatile handbag & the Lambskin is so soft. But what really stands out is the large Golden CC Clasp.


So chic! Love the flats!


----------



## Bibi25260

LovEmAll said:


> From my Instagram @dailyloves one of my favorite bags. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!


Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> This boy today...


Love the color and shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> Beige m/l on a sunny London day!


Gorgeous bag and color, perfect with your white dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939


Beautiful! Perfect with the shoes!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag and color, perfect with your white dress!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic! Love the flats!



Thanks Bibi.  I believe they are Stuart Weitzman and I found them at Nordstrom.  They're super comfy and go with so many things, especially denim and silver.  Of course you know I love bling, so I have about 5 silver tops.


----------



## mintyvintage

Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939




love those nude pumps as well!?? are they louboutins? [emoji7]


----------



## CSbaglvr

Paired my new pre fall espies with miss m/l beige claire


----------



## Bibi25260

Tulip2 said:


> Thanks Bibi.  I believe they are Stuart Weitzman and I found them at Nordstrom.  They're super comfy and go with so many things, especially denim and silver.  Of course you know I love bling, so I have about 5 silver tops.


And I thought they were Chanel :giggles:
Stuart Weitzman has nice shoes and boots too.


----------



## LovEmAll

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it!




Thanks BiBi!


----------



## LovEmAll

FunBagz said:


> This boy today...







Harper Quinn said:


> Beige m/l on a sunny London day!







Jereni said:


> New jumbo today!
> 
> View attachment 3376939




Gorgeous bags and looks ladies!


----------



## LovEmAll

. 
My workhorse enjoying a much needed vacay 

@dailyloves


----------



## agnesman1996

Taking my m/l classic flap out for a spin 
Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Harper Quinn

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous bags and looks ladies!



Thank you! I love your black beauty too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

FunBagz said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Boy!! Is that the new caviar boy? Beautiful choice dear FunBagz&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, eternallove4bag!  Yes, this is the new beige caviar boy in old medium. I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Looks beautiful on you [emoji7][emoji7]
Click to expand...


----------



## itsMisterC




----------



## Jereni

LovEmAll said:


> .
> My workhorse enjoying a much needed vacay
> 
> @dailyloves




Yeah! Looks awesome wherever you are.


----------



## Jereni

mintyvintage said:


> love those nude pumps as well!?? are they louboutins? [emoji7]




Thank you! They are Jimmy Choos, love the almond toe so much.


----------



## lvly808

On my way to work.


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with the timeless CC tote and brooch.
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## FunBagz

Reissue 225/small taking an architectural tour from the Chicago River on this beautiful summer day. Probably hit the boutique next. Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with the timeless CC tote and brooch.
> Have a nice weekend!


Love your look...so chic and lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Reissue 225/small taking an architectural tour from the Chicago River on this beautiful summer day. Probably hit the boutique next. Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377931


Gorgeous Reissue and what a great pic...have fun shopping. :kiss:


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with the timeless CC tote and brooch.
> Have a nice weekend!



Wow, love that tote Bibi.  Sometimes you just can't tell unless you can try it yourself, or see a terrific Mod Shot like this.

Love the high/low thing going too.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Love your look...so chic and lovely.


Thank you! 


Tulip2 said:


> Wow, love that tote Bibi.  Sometimes you just can't tell unless you can try it yourself, or see a terrific Mod Shot like this.
> 
> Love the high/low thing going too.



Thank you for your kind words! Tote is not small and not big: perfect size!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Reissue 225/small taking an architectural tour from the Chicago River on this beautiful summer day. Probably hit the boutique next. Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377931


Love the bag, nice shot!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with the timeless CC tote and brooch.
> Have a nice weekend!


You always make your outfits look so elegant Bibi! Gorgeous


----------



## Tonimichelle

FunBagz said:


> Reissue 225/small taking an architectural tour from the Chicago River on this beautiful summer day. Probably hit the boutique next. Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377931


This bag is so lovely, the leather looks amazing!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tonimichelle said:


> You always make your outfits look so elegant Bibi! Gorgeous


Oh so sweet of you, thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

No boy bag today


----------



## NatLV

charlie_c said:


> no boy bag today
> 
> View attachment 3378115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378116


loveeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today
> 
> View attachment 3378115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378116


Lovely mini....I am waiting patiently for the Act 1 mini's to emerge....I hope to add one to my little collection.


----------



## Dextersmom

Casual Friday...off to happy hour with my trusty caviar WOC.


----------



## charlie_c

NatLV said:


> loveeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you! Was experimenting denim on denim, decided to go all blue  Luckily it worked out!



Dextersmom said:


> Lovely mini....I am waiting patiently for the Act 1 mini's to emerge....I hope to add one to my little collection.




The mini is the perfect crossbody for me. WOC doesn't work for me because I don't switch wallets often. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## NatLV

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Friday...off to happy hour with my trusty caviar WOC.


love your outfit and your WOC


----------



## Dextersmom

NatLV said:


> love your outfit and your WOC


Thanks. :kiss:


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Friday...off to happy hour with my trusty caviar WOC.



Great outfit and of course your WOC!! Have fun at the happy hour


----------



## Harper Quinn

From my IG. Beige caviar &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Friday...off to happy hour with my trusty caviar WOC.


You look fab and love the stack!
Hope you had a good time.


----------



## lovesbmw

Harper Quinn said:


> From my IG. Beige caviar &#10084;&#65039;



Looks so good on you


----------



## lovesbmw

lvly808 said:


> On my way to work.



Don't you just love these so comfortable, want to wear mine everyday


----------



## Annnie

Shopping with my GST &#128522; Finally using this new to me beauty. Excuse the horrible nails &#128513;


----------



## babyoun6

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today
> 
> View attachment 3378115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378116




Wow this looks so fab on you. I love love blue bags and minis. Can't wait for caviar rect mini in chevron to come out.


----------



## Joyciebabie

I purchased this Chanel at a second hand store and would like to know if it's authentic. Can one of you Chanel experts please help me before I waste money for repairs and cleaning. 
Thank you.


----------



## Joyciebabie

bottom


----------



## Joyciebabie

Front


----------



## Joyciebabie

I do not see a tag sewn in the lining. It may have been removed by previous owner who apparently tore the lining and re-stitched it herself. I can attach photo if necessary for authentication.


----------



## Purrsey

Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Great outfit and of course your WOC!! Have fun at the happy hour


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> From my IG. Beige caviar &#10084;&#65039;


Beautiful...you have an amazing collection.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fab and love the stack!
> Hope you had a good time.


Thank you so much Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3378835
> 
> Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.


Beautiful.


----------



## bonsai22

Joyciebabie said:


> I purchased this Chanel at a second hand store and would like to know if it's authentic. Can one of you Chanel experts please help me before I waste money for repairs and cleaning.
> Thank you.


You need to post all authentication requests in the Authenticate thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-sh...se-937412.html


----------



## NatLV

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3378835
> 
> Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.


so beautiful!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Getting gelato after the H sale. 



Checking out the Lamborghini at the auto museum!


----------



## charlie_c

Annnie said:


> Shopping with my GST [emoji4] Finally using this new to me beauty. Excuse the horrible nails [emoji16]




Looking cute!


----------



## charlie_c

babyoun6 said:


> Wow this looks so fab on you. I love love blue bags and minis. Can't wait for caviar rect mini in chevron to come out.




Thank you! I was a little afraid all blue might be an overkill  I'm usually not a fan of patent, but somehow this mini grew on me!


----------



## FunBagz

Refreshing drinks and my camel caviar boy on this hot day at the Navy Pier.


----------



## cityivy

Out with my tote


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> Refreshing drinks and my camel caviar boy on this hot day at the Navy Pier.




So gorgeous!!! Now I feel like I need another boy bag


----------



## charlie_c

Long time no see...my favorite so black


----------



## txpharmgrl

charlie_c said:


> Long time no see...my favorite so black
> 
> View attachment 3379250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379252


 Love, love, love your outfit!! I've never thought much of the chevron pattern, but you've opened me up to it with yours in so black


----------



## Nanciii

Loving my red jumbo, I fell deeply in love with the lambskin, it is so comfortable to use and so soft to the touch~


----------



## susiana

Out and about with Chevron Reissue 226


----------



## charlie_c

txpharmgrl said:


> Love, love, love your outfit!! I've never thought much of the chevron pattern, but you've opened me up to it with yours in so black




Thanks! This is THE Chanel that got me started. LOL


----------



## charlie_c

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3379296
> View attachment 3379297
> View attachment 3379298
> 
> 
> Loving my red jumbo, I fell deeply in love with the lambskin, it is so comfortable to use and so soft to the touch~




It's gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my Reissue tonight.


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Long time no see...my favorite so black
> 
> View attachment 3379250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379252


So gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Refreshing drinks and my camel caviar boy on this hot day at the Navy Pier.


Beautiful boy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3378835
> 
> Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.


Beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3379296
> View attachment 3379297
> View attachment 3379298
> 
> 
> Loving my red jumbo, I fell deeply in love with the lambskin, it is so comfortable to use and so soft to the touch~


It is lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

susiana said:


> Out and about with Chevron Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379330
> View attachment 3379331


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Reissue tonight.


You look stunning!


----------



## betty_boop

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3379296
> View attachment 3379297
> View attachment 3379298
> 
> 
> Loving my red jumbo, I fell deeply in love with the lambskin, it is so comfortable to use and so soft to the touch~





Cute t shirt.. & the red looks so luxurious.. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Abbeychampuy

Vintage chanel bag day! Love vintage bags, it feels like owning a piece of history


----------



## NatLV

susiana said:


> Out and about with Chevron Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379330
> View attachment 3379331


I love your bag - the coolest bag ever )) it looks great on you - enjoy!


----------



## NatLV

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Reissue tonight.



amazing bag!!


----------



## NatLV

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Reissue tonight.


what size it it, I caught myself staring at your bag for about 15 min now LOL... something about reissues - I feel like they are whispering my name ... )))


----------



## Harper Quinn

lovesbmw said:


> Looks so good on you



Thank you! 



Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful...you have an amazing collection.



Thanks! So do you, Missy! 



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3378835
> 
> Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.


Gorgeous!


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3379080
> 
> Getting gelato after the H sale.
> Love it!
> View attachment 3379081
> 
> Checking out the Lamborghini at the auto museum!





FunBagz said:


> Refreshing drinks and my camel caviar boy on this hot day at the Navy Pier.



Oh I love this so much! Going to see it in the new collection but sadly have overspent!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!


Thank you Bibi. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

NatLV said:


> amazing bag!!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

NatLV said:


> what size it it, I caught myself staring at your bag for about 15 min now LOL... something about reissues - I feel like they are whispering my name ... )))


It is small (225) and I know what you mean...I thought about it for a couple months before getting on the waitlist as it is a major decision.  I have no regrets whatsoever; to me it is a forever bag.  You should hold one irl if you can because it is amazing how lightweight and easy it is to carry.


----------



## aime7

Abbeychampuy said:


> Vintage chanel bag day! Love vintage bags, it feels like owning a piece of history


I love your bag. It looks great on you.


----------



## Abbeychampuy

aime7 said:


> I love your bag. It looks great on you.




Thank you &#10084;


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Reissue tonight.







susiana said:


> Out and about with Chevron Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379330
> View attachment 3379331




Reissues rock!


----------



## Kc81287

Hi! I just randomly stumbled upon a black WOC in Lambskin and in gold hardware from a Chanel boutique. I didn't expect to find any Classic WOCs that day. I was originally hoping to get one in black caviar leather. What do you guys think of the Lambskin on a WOC? My GST and medium flap are both caviar leather, so I've never owned anything in Lambskin. Any opinions/ suggestions will help!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kc81287 said:


> Hi! I just randomly stumbled upon a black WOC in Lambskin and in gold hardware from a Chanel boutique. I didn't expect to find any Classic WOCs that day. I was originally hoping to get one in black caviar leather. What do you guys think of the Lambskin on a WOC? My GST and medium flap are both caviar leather, so I've never owned anything in Lambskin. Any opinions/ suggestions will help!


I have both caviar and lambskin WOC's, love them both....but prefer the lambskin....so soft and luxurious....you should grab it, it looks great on you and it will not be there for long.


----------



## Tulip2

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3379080
> 
> Getting gelato after the H sale.
> 
> View attachment 3379081
> 
> Checking out the Lamborghini at the auto museum!



Your CF looks great with that car!  Lovely photo.    Now that's what I call a car!


----------



## bakeacookie

Tulip2 said:


> Your CF looks great with that car!  Lovely photo.    Now that's what I call a car!




Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## Tulip2

Annnie said:


> Shopping with my GST &#128522; Finally using this new to me beauty. Excuse the horrible nails &#128513;



Big congrats on your GST.  Love the way you've styled it too.  You look great!


----------



## Tulip2

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today
> 
> View attachment 3378115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378116



Wow this is gorgeous!  I'm such a fan of patent and this one is beautiful IMHO!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> From my IG. Beige caviar &#10084;&#65039;



Oh my, that is one gorgeous CF!  Great photo.  Really shows its beauty.


----------



## Tulip2

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3378835
> 
> Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.



It may be gloomy outside, but your Red Maxi adds so much   Great choice for a rainy day.


----------



## Tulip2

charlie_c said:


> Long time no see...my favorite so black
> 
> View attachment 3379250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379252



You just can't beat that So Black.  Love your outfit today.  Just perfect to compliment your SB!


----------



## Tulip2

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3379296
> View attachment 3379297
> View attachment 3379298
> 
> 
> Loving my red jumbo, I fell deeply in love with the lambskin, it is so comfortable to use and so soft to the touch~



Gorgeous red jumbo!  I spy a little sweetie photo bombing you today.  :doggie:


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my, that is one gorgeous CF!  Great photo.  Really shows its beauty.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Starvista

Kc81287 said:


> Hi! I just randomly stumbled upon a black WOC in Lambskin and in gold hardware from a Chanel boutique. I didn't expect to find any Classic WOCs that day. I was originally hoping to get one in black caviar leather. What do you guys think of the Lambskin on a WOC? My GST and medium flap are both caviar leather, so I've never owned anything in Lambskin. Any opinions/ suggestions will help!


I got home with the boy caviar woc yesterday too, although it's light but it's too small for my frame.
Sadly I have to bring it back


----------



## Tulip2

Abbeychampuy said:


> Vintage chanel bag day! Love vintage bags, it feels like owning a piece of history



Love this Vintage bag!  It looks luxurious and you carry it well.


----------



## Tulip2

Kc81287 said:


> Hi! I just randomly stumbled upon a black WOC in Lambskin and in gold hardware from a Chanel boutique. I didn't expect to find any Classic WOCs that day. I was originally hoping to get one in black caviar leather. What do you guys think of the Lambskin on a WOC? My GST and medium flap are both caviar leather, so I've never owned anything in Lambskin. *Any opinions/ suggestions will help!*



With my lambskins, if I accidentally get a little scratch I just take my finger and gently rub it for a bit.  It usually comes right out.  I try to be careful with it, but I just carry it and enjoy it because it feels and looks luxurious IMHO.

Enjoy your new Lambskin WOC!  It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## charlie_c

Kc81287 said:


> Hi! I just randomly stumbled upon a black WOC in Lambskin and in gold hardware from a Chanel boutique. I didn't expect to find any Classic WOCs that day. I was originally hoping to get one in black caviar leather. What do you guys think of the Lambskin on a WOC? My GST and medium flap are both caviar leather, so I've never owned anything in Lambskin. Any opinions/ suggestions will help!




It looks so perfect on you, I think it's a keeper


----------



## aime7

Kc81287 said:


> Hi! I just randomly stumbled upon a black WOC in Lambskin and in gold hardware from a Chanel boutique. I didn't expect to find any Classic WOCs that day. I was originally hoping to get one in black caviar leather. What do you guys think of the Lambskin on a WOC? My GST and medium flap are both caviar leather, so I've never owned anything in Lambskin. Any opinions/ suggestions will help!


Hi, I have red WOC in lambskin and I was exactly in the same situation as you when I bought it. I just thought I would use it for night outs and dinners and I have had it for 6 months now. I can genuinely say it's a really useful bag as I now use it a lot more than I thought and love the way it can carry everything, look so chic and I can be hands free for day out & shopping. I will say it's more sturdy than we think. I don't baby my bag and till now it's ok no scratches.


----------



## Abbeychampuy

Tulip2 said:


> Love this Vintage bag!  It looks luxurious and you carry it well.



Thank you so much &#10084;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my, that is one gorgeous CF!  Great photo.  Really shows its beauty.



thank you


----------



## Annnie

Tulip2 said:


> Big congrats on your GST.  Love the way you've styled it too.  You look great!



Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## Annnie

charlie_c said:


> Looking cute!



Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jereni

charlie_c said:


> No boy bag today
> 
> View attachment 3378115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378116




Cute look!


----------



## Annnie

Abbeychampuy said:


> Vintage chanel bag day! Love vintage bags, it feels like owning a piece of history



This is a true gem!


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Refreshing drinks and my camel caviar boy on this hot day at the Navy Pier.




Looks like fun!


----------



## Jereni

charlie_c said:


> Long time no see...my favorite so black
> 
> View attachment 3379250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379252




OMG gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3379296
> View attachment 3379297
> View attachment 3379298
> 
> 
> Loving my red jumbo, I fell deeply in love with the lambskin, it is so comfortable to use and so soft to the touch~




This is deeply gorgeous. I covet a red lambskin jumbo myself just haven't found the red yet. Looks great on you!


----------



## Jereni

Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...


----------



## Abbeychampuy

Annnie said:


> This is a true gem!



Thank you &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## NatLV

Jereni said:


> Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3380283



what a beautiful bag.........sigh


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3380283


 
ARGH!!! this bag is so beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3380283


That bag, like your earrings, was made for you.


----------



## Irene7899

love the colour




Jereni said:


> Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3380283


----------



## Irene7899

Thanks Auvina




Auvina15 said:


> These are perfect for spring/ summer!!!! Super chic!!!!


----------



## Irene7899

Thanks Bibi25260




Bibi25260 said:


> Love your bag, perfect for summer!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susiana said:


> Out and about with Chevron Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379330
> View attachment 3379331



I love the outfit!


----------



## susiana

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!


Thank you Bibi25260



NatLV said:


> I love your bag - the coolest bag ever )) it looks great on you - enjoy!


Thank you NatLV



charlie_c said:


> Reissues rock!


Thanks charlie_c



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit!


Thank you Lavenderduckiez


----------



## susiana

Loving more the Chevron Resissue...
Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## susiana

Jereni said:


> Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3380283



Looks great on you


----------



## susiana

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3378835
> 
> Red maxi. Rainy and gloomy day. But feeling warmth with a cuppa.


What a beautiful colour...



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3379080
> 
> Getting gelato after the H sale.
> Chanel plus Gelato = Heaven
> 
> View attachment 3379081
> 
> Checking out the Lamborghini at the auto museum!


Love the colour of your bag.



FunBagz said:


> Refreshing drinks and my camel caviar boy on this hot day at the Navy Pier.


Enjoy the boy and the drinks 



cityivy said:


> Out with my tote


Looks great on you 



charlie_c said:


> Long time no see...my favorite so black
> 
> View attachment 3379250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379252


You rock the bag !


----------



## winnipoo

susiana said:


> Loving more the Chevron Resissue...
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380821




Great outfit and look!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tried on the new red boy from the pre-fall collection. Did not get it but it was very pretty!


----------



## NatLV

charlie_c said:


> Long time no see...my favorite so black
> 
> View attachment 3379250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379252



LOVEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

susiana said:


> What a beautiful colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour of your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the boy and the drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rock the bag !




Thank you!


----------



## lilacto

Harper Quinn said:


> Tried on the new red boy from the pre-fall collection. Did not get it but it was very pretty!



Hi and is this the old medium? I like how this looks on you..


----------



## Harper Quinn

lilacto said:


> Hi and is this the old medium? I like how this looks on you..



Thanks! yes it's the old medium.


----------



## littleclouds

susiana said:


> Loving more the Chevron Resissue...
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380821




Gorgeous bag! And u look good carrying it! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Jereni

NatLV said:


> what a beautiful bag.........sigh







Vanana said:


> ARGH!!! this bag is so beautiful!!







Dextersmom said:


> That bag, like your earrings, was made for you.




Aw you are sweet 



Irene7899 said:


> love the colour







susiana said:


> Looks great on you




Thanks lovelies!


----------



## Eleftheria b

The fact that I'm re-decorating my living room does not mean that I cannot be elegant!


----------



## Starvista

I love this pattern chevron!


----------



## Mosman

Jereni said:


> Champagne-bronze jumbo again today. Lovin this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3380283



Love love this colour, if I found this one, I would snap it up in a second !!!


----------



## CPA

At the office..


----------



## lulilu

ldldb said:


>



L,

Can you please let me know the model number (or whatever it's called) of this bag?

I love it and cannot find it in this size.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Jereni

My pairings today... Fighting this cloudy weather with bright colors!


----------



## cajhingle

Waiting for the kids to get ready, movie time...watching 'Finding Dori'


----------



## Tulip2

Love this color!  It really pops. 



CPA said:


> At the office..


----------



## Tulip2

So pretty.  That Jumbo is just a delicious color.  Loving those shoes too!  This would brighten my day too!



Jereni said:


> View attachment 3381584
> 
> 
> My pairings today... Fighting this cloudy weather with bright colors!


----------



## jnj23

me n my mini [emoji5]


----------



## FunBagz

Another day with this boy (and also testing inserting pics on the new platform)


----------



## nicelynn




----------



## Tulip2

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 3381950


Oh wow, love those shoes.  I was at the Boutique yesterday and they have so many styles with the pearls on them.  I loved them all!  (Insert heart beating emoji)


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Another day with this boy (and also testing inserting pics on the new platform)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381907
> View attachment 3381908


Gorgeous! Great pic..love your shoes too!


----------



## nicelynn

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, love those shoes.  I was at the Boutique yesterday and they have so many styles with the pearls on them.  I loved them all!  (Insert heart beating emoji)


Thank you! But the shoes are from Alexander McQueen. I love shoes with pearls too! Very feminine and elegant.


----------



## winnipoo

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 3381950



Lovely!


----------



## Tulip2

nicelynn said:


> Thank you! But the shoes are from Alexander McQueen. I love shoes with pearls too! Very feminine and elegant.



Well, they are just lovely!  I wish I had the time to shop around more.  It seems I'm always running into NM or running into Chanel, or running to Target...  Run, run, run, then go to work.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> View attachment 3381584
> 
> 
> My pairings today... Fighting this cloudy weather with bright colors!





jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3381892
> 
> me n my mini [emoji5]


You and your mini look great.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Another day with this boy (and also testing inserting pics on the new platform)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381907
> View attachment 3381908


You and your boy look amazing.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 3381950


Looking lovely.


----------



## jnj23

Dextersmom said:


> You and your mini look great.



thank you[emoji4]


----------



## peppers90

My one and only WOC,  rouge Camellia


----------



## peppers90

modeling pic


----------



## Canadianchick

Sitting in the passenger seat with me. Running wedding errands.

In this picture it looks like two different bags


----------



## Dextersmom

peppers90 said:


> My one and only WOC,  rouge Camellia
> 
> View attachment 3382460


Beautiful pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

What a beautiful bag! 


Canadianchick said:


> Sitting in the passenger seat with me. Running wedding errands.
> 
> In this picture it looks like two different bags


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> View attachment 3381584
> 
> 
> My pairings today... Fighting this cloudy weather with bright colors!


So pretty and cheery.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tried this bag on in the boutique and it was gorgeous, but ultimately not for me so I passed.


----------



## essiedub

FunBagz said:


> Another day with this boy (and also testing inserting pics on the new platform)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381907
> View attachment 3381908



  Great job on posting pix on the new platform!  Love your shoes too? Who makes them?


----------



## gail13

Canadianchick said:


> Sitting in the passenger seat with me. Running wedding errands.
> 
> In this picture it looks like two different bags



I love your ring too, so pretty!!!


----------



## lovely64

My camelias and chevron caviar mini on display[emoji170]


----------



## Canadianchick

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful bag!



Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

lovely64 said:


> My camelias and chevron caviar mini on display[emoji170]


Love your mini and darling sneaks.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canadianchick said:


> Sitting in the passenger seat with me. Running wedding errands.
> 
> In this picture it looks like two different bags


Your bag is gorgeous! What a beautiful colour


----------



## Tulip2

peppers90 said:


> My one and only WOC,  rouge Camellia
> 
> View attachment 3382460


Wow, love your WOC!  That is gorgeous with the Camellia's.  Lovely picture.


----------



## Tulip2

Canadianchick said:


> Sitting in the passenger seat with me. Running wedding errands.
> 
> In this picture it looks like two different bags


Wow, this is gorgeous!  I love silver and gold handbags.  They coordinate with just about everything.  It's lovely with the SHW.


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Tried this bag on in the boutique and it was gorgeous, but ultimately not for me so I passed.


Love the CC Hardware on this Boy.  Very unique.


----------



## verychic555

Super exhausted after a long day


----------



## NatLV

I do not have a photo yet... but tomorrow I am getting the most amazing bag (at least it is the most amazing to me) - I AM SO EXCITED I want to hug the world))) My new love is waiting to be picked up by end of day tomorrow  I am dying in anticipation!


----------



## peppers90

Fabulous!!! 


lovely64 said:


> My camelias and chevron caviar mini on display[emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

peppers90 said:


> My one and only WOC,  rouge Camellia
> 
> View attachment 3382460



Super drool [emoji39]worthy pic-absolutely GORGEOUS beyond words [emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful bag!



Beautiful!!! OMG your wedding?! If so major CONGRATS & have the best day ever!![emoji106][emoji324][emoji255]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tried this bag on in the boutique and it was gorgeous, but ultimately not for me so I passed.



OMG DM!! Did you just do this today or recently? Looks fab on you, but EVERYTHING does on you! I go back & forth about the top handle. Love it then not sure but overall such an amazing  bag [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

NatLV said:


> I do not have a photo yet... but tomorrow I am getting the most amazing bag (at least it is the most amazing to me) - I AM SO EXCITED I want to hug the world))) My new love is waiting to be picked up by end of day tomorrow  I am dying in anticipation!



[emoji322]woohoo for you!! So excited for you. I adore you for saying you want to hug the world!! That is so awesome! Can't wait to see it-CONGRATS![emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

lovely64 said:


> My camelias and chevron caviar mini on display[emoji170]



LOVE [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your pic/ beautiful pieces!!! [emoji93][emoji4]


----------



## lasttotheparty

NatLV said:


> I do not have a photo yet... but tomorrow I am getting the most amazing bag (at least it is the most amazing to me) - I AM SO EXCITED I want to hug the world))) My new love is waiting to be picked up by end of day tomorrow  I am dying in anticipation!



I'm dying to know what you got! You're on a roll!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OMG DM!! Did you just do this today or recently? Looks fab on you, but EVERYTHING does on you! I go back & forth about the top handle. Love it then not sure but overall such an amazing  bag [emoji8]


Hi Kendie...it was this Tuesday night and it was beautiful....but it felt a little clunky/awkward on me so I did not get it.   Holding out for one of the bags I PM'd you about.


----------



## Geminiofln

Sunday brunch


----------



## mintyvintage

stripes x red mini


----------



## Evonnedale

mintyvintage said:


> stripes x red mini


Your red mini square is so beautiful [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Geminiofln said:


> View attachment 3383663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday brunch


So gorgeous! All Chanel bags should have their own chair like this


----------



## Kendie26

mintyvintage said:


> stripes x red mini


----------



## Kendie26

mintyvintage said:


> stripes x red mini


Love this one more than words!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Deciding whether to keep this beauty. If the boy stays my red mini has to go ..! Decisions decisions. Mini is small but perfectly formed with firm, shiny, puffy caviar. Boy has soft and matte caviar but more spacious...


----------



## verychic555

Beautiful boy but the mini sounds beautiful too. To help you decide, ask yourself: Which one suits your lifestyle more? Which one gets the most use? Which one looks better on your frame? Good luck!


----------



## Harper Quinn

verychic555 said:


> Beautiful boy but the mini sounds beautiful too. To help you decide, ask yourself: Which one suits your lifestyle more? Which one gets the most use? Which one looks better on your frame? Good luck!



Thank you. They both suit me well and would be used. But 2 red bags are redundant. My red mini is truly special but this boy looks edgy and is easy to wear


----------



## mintyvintage

Evonnedale said:


> Your red mini square is so beautiful [emoji8]



thanks dear! hope we add the rect one soon!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

my red mini ❤️


----------



## mintyvintage

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one more than words!



thank you! I love the Puffness of the lamb so much too. makes me want to get another lambskin


----------



## mintyvintage

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3384026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini [emoji173]️



one vote for keeping the red boy and selling the mini for another Color [emoji38]


----------



## Harper Quinn

mintyvintage said:


> one vote for keeping the red boy and selling the mini for another Color [emoji38]



Lol! Like your thinking! I am struggling to let my mini go as the leather on it is out of this world! I ❤️❤️ Your mini!


----------



## Tulip2

verychic555 said:


> Super exhausted after a long day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383193


Wow, this is gorgeous!  Surely it must have made your day brighter just looking at this beauty!  That gold is TDF!  Thanks for showing us even though you had a hard day.


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3383764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deciding whether to keep this beauty. If the boy stays my red mini has to go ..! Decisions decisions. Mini is small but perfectly formed with firm, shiny, puffy caviar. Boy has soft and matte caviar but more spacious...


Oh, this is going to be a tough decision.  This Boy is gorgeous, but your Mini sounds pretty perfect too.  Good luck!  Can you possibly keep them both?


----------



## MiniLover

I would keep the red mini just because I don't really like how wash out and matt this seasons caviar looks and that mini looks too gorgeous to give up!


----------



## Dextersmom

Geminiofln said:


> View attachment 3383663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday brunch


Gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Beautiful Mini. 


mintyvintage said:


> Beautiful mini.
> stripes x red mini


----------



## lovely64

Thank you all! I have tried multiquoting but I am unsure if it will work! LOL!


----------



## lovely64

Dextersmom said:


> Love your mini and darling sneaks.





peppers90 said:


> Fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3384026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini ❤️


Oh HQ what a horrible decision you have to make.  Though the Boy is beautiful, that Mini looks very special and the color just pops.  From your photos I would keep the Mini, but you have to follow your heart.  Good luck!


----------



## FunBagz

Boy on the beach (well, at a beach resort anyway)


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Oh, this is going to be a tough decision.  This Boy is gorgeous, but your Mini sounds pretty perfect too.  Good luck!  Can you possibly keep them both?





Tulip2 said:


> Oh, this is going to be a tough decision.  This Boy is gorgeous, but your Mini sounds pretty perfect too.  Good luck!  Can you possibly keep them both?





MiniLover said:


> I would keep the red mini just because I don't really like how wash out and matt this seasons caviar looks and that mini looks too gorgeous to give up!



Thank you! I wish I could keep both but it'll be unlikely as I just got the camel boy,too. I appreciate your opinions! Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Oh HQ what a horrible decision you have to make.  Though the Boy is beautiful, that Mini looks very special and the color just pops.  From your photos I would keep the Mini, but you have to follow your heart.  Good luck!


Thank you. Yes this mini is just too perfect. O hard!


----------



## FunBagz

mintyvintage said:


> stripes x red mini





Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3383764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deciding whether to keep this beauty. If the boy stays my red mini has to go ..! Decisions decisions. Mini is small but perfectly formed with firm, shiny, puffy caviar. Boy has soft and matte caviar but more spacious...





Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3384026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini ❤️



So many beautiful reds!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3384026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini ❤️


Love this red!


----------



## msPing

Out with my 16 pre fall caviar boy, [emoji108] it's perfect!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this red!


thanks! think the mini is winning!


----------



## aime7

Going out today with my new bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

aime7 said:


> Going out today with my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384401
> View attachment 3384404


It looks lovely on you.  What a great pop of color.


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Going out for wine tasting with the DH


----------



## Dextersmom

Out with my Stingray WOC tonight. Wishing everyone a beautiful Saturday night....it is so balmy and gorgeous out this evening.


----------



## VernisCerise

Attended a wedding last night with my beige claire m/l


----------



## VernisCerise

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Stingray WOC tonight. Wishing everyone a beautiful Saturday night....it is so balmy and gorgeous out this evening.



I really like that shimmery boy woc!! Such a nice sunset


----------



## verychic555

aime7 said:


> Going out today with my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384401
> View attachment 3384404


Love the color


----------



## verychic555

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!  Surely it must have made your day brighter just looking at this beauty!  That gold is TDF!  Thanks for showing us even though you had a hard day.


Thank you Tulip2 you are too kind!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Stingray WOC tonight. Wishing everyone a beautiful Saturday night....it is so balmy and gorgeous out this evening.


You look gorgeous, perfect for a Summer evening! The view is gorgeous too!


----------



## Bibi25260

VernisCerise said:


> Attended a wedding last night with my beige claire m/l
> 
> View attachment 3384587


So chic!


----------



## San2222

loving the metallic purple cf and camellia woc!


----------



## Dextersmom

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3384753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the metallic purple cf and camellia woc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384759


Gorgeous bags and your watch is stunning.


----------



## Dextersmom

VernisCerise said:


> I really like that shimmery boy woc!! Such a nice sunset


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous, perfect for a Summer evening! The view is gorgeous too!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

VernisCerise said:


> Attended a wedding last night with my beige claire m/l
> 
> View attachment 3384587


You look lovely.


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3384026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini [emoji173]️



Omg HQ... Did you decide which one to part with? Your mini is simply out of this world. Drooling[emoji39]


----------



## Jereni

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3384753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the metallic purple cf and camellia woc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384759



Aaaah both are so pretty!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Omg HQ... Did you decide which one to part with? Your mini is simply out of this world. Drooling[emoji39]


Not yet  I cant let go of my mini but really love this boy too!!! I started a thread just now as I am so confused.  PS I returned my grey croc Bal to afford my boy


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Not yet  I cant let go of my mini but really love this boy too!!! I started a thread just now as I am so confused.  PS I returned my grey croc Bal to afford my boy


My jaw is on the floor....you returned your WHAT?!!  Please don't let go of your mini...she's too special!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> My jaw is on the floor....you returned your WHAT?!!  Please don't let go of your mini...she's too special!


I know I know  I just had too many and I actually became quite worried about grey croc looking odd when it gets slouchy. I will get a good grey ME city one day


----------



## lolalein

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3384026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini [emoji173]️



Omg it's adorable. From which season is that?


----------



## VernisCerise

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!





Dextersmom said:


> You look lovely.



Thank you ladies [emoji307]


----------



## Luv n bags

My Father's Day "blues"


----------



## Dextersmom

OMG.....seriously beautiful blues!!! 


tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> OMG.....seriously beautiful blues!!!



Thank you! I so love my blue items.


----------



## Harper Quinn

lolalein said:


> Omg it's adorable. From which season is that?


Thank you. I got it in July 2015 so maybe Fall act 1 2015?


----------



## charlie_c

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"



Gorgeous pair!


----------



## charlie_c

As casual as can be with the boy bag


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> As casual as can be with the boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3384973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384974


Looks great on you...Happy Sunday charlie_c.


----------



## Luv n bags

charlie_c said:


> Gorgeous pair!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

charlie_c said:


> As casual as can be with the boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3384973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384974



Love the look!


----------



## Canadianchick

gail13 said:


> I love your ring too, so pretty!!!



Thank you!! He and my mom picked out every detail. [emoji3]


----------



## msPing

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"



Wow, amazing color!!


----------



## lolalein

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"



Omg it's my favorite color in the world [emoji873][emoji873][emoji873]


----------



## aime7

Dextersmom said:


> It looks lovely on you.  What a great pop of color.


Thank you so much.


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Looks great on you...Happy Sunday charlie_c.





tigertrixie said:


> Love the look!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## ceedoan

m/l white caviar w/ SHW + Valentino rockstuds [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3385269


----------



## ceedoan

Vintage 10" Diana flap [emoji7]


----------



## charlie_c

ceedoan said:


> m/l white caviar w/ SHW + Valentino rockstuds [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385269



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cityivy

ceedoan said:


> m/l white caviar w/ SHW + Valentino rockstuds [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385269



i have the same rockstuds!  beautiful outfit!


----------



## cityivy

ceedoan said:


> Vintage 10" Diana flap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385270



i have the same diana flap.  gorgeous and so light too!


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> Vintage 10" Diana flap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385270


Lovely bags and shoes.


----------



## alexLVoer

Whilst on study break from exam time. Decided to grab a coffee with 2 beauties Chanel Boy Wallet and my Tag Heuer Diamond Aquaracer. Would much rather go shopping than study for Exams haha. [emoji56]


----------



## mintyvintage

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Mini.



thank you! it was a bit of an impulse purchase to be honest but I'm glad I bought it anyway


----------



## mintyvintage

ceedoan said:


> Vintage 10" Diana flap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385270





ceedoan said:


> m/l white caviar w/ SHW + Valentino rockstuds [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385269



stunning diana! I'm in love[emoji7][emoji7]

and great shoes there!! love the nude Valentino


----------



## peppers90

Kendie26 said:


> Super drool [emoji39]worthy pic-absolutely GORGEOUS beyond words [emoji93]



Thank you so much Kendie26!


----------



## peppers90

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, love your WOC!  That is gorgeous with the Camellia's.  Lovely picture.



Thank you Tulip2 for your kind words!


----------



## ElizabethJacoba

charlie_c said:


> As casual as can be with the boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3384973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384974


Gorgeous!


----------



## ceedoan

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"



OMG!!! that cobalt blue is TDF!!! the tributes match perfectly!! tributes are my most comfortable pair of heels hands down!



charlie_c said:


> As casual as can be with the boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3384973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384974



love all the ways you style your boy, from dressy to casual to business chic!! can't wait to get a boy (currently saving up and on ban island currently lol)



alexLVoer said:


> Whilst on study break from exam time. Decided to grab a coffee with 2 beauties Chanel Boy Wallet and my Tag Heuer Diamond Aquaracer. Would much rather go shopping than study for Exams haha.



gorgeous pair!!!


----------



## ceedoan

charlie_c said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



thank u charlie!! 



cityivy said:


> i have the same rockstuds!  beautiful outfit!





cityivy said:


> i have the same diana flap.  gorgeous and so light too!



thanks dear!! YES, i agree, diana flap is my absolute favorite vintage style. (the one they brought back a few seasons ago did not have the same aesthetic and was not nearly as lovely as the original design IMHO)



Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bags and shoes.



thank u!!


----------



## charlie_c

ElizabethJacoba said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks! 



ceedoan said:


> love all the ways you style your boy, from dressy to casual to business chic!! can't wait to get a boy (currently saving up and on ban island currently lol)



Thank you! I'm certainly having a fun time dressing them up and down for all occasions


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> m/l white caviar w/ SHW + Valentino rockstuds [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385269


Perfection!!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

charlie_c said:


> As casual as can be with the boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3384973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384974


Love love love! What size is this?


----------



## Luv n bags

ceedoan said:


> OMG!!! that cobalt blue is TDF!!! the tributes match perfectly!! tributes are my most comfortable pair of heels hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> love all the ways you style your boy, from dressy to casual to business chic!! can't wait to get a boy (currently saving up and on ban island currently lol)
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous pair!!!



Thank you! Two of my favorite vices!


----------



## Auvina15

ceedoan said:


> m/l white caviar w/ SHW + Valentino rockstuds [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385269


Love this shot!!! Beautiful bag and stunning shoes!!! So glad to "see" you again ceedoan!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"


Gorgeous!!!! Cobalt is my favorite blue!!!


----------



## draganaV

The other day with my m/l [emoji477]️


----------



## Shelly319

Off today. So kicking off my flats and taking in some sun


----------



## Tulip2

On no, my new Iridescent Blue Boy jumped into the aquarium at the Doctor's office!  Not really. Hehe


----------



## Tulip2

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3384753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the metallic purple cf and camellia woc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384759



These 2 are gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## Tulip2

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"



Just gorgeous! They match perfectly. [emoji7]


----------



## Tulip2

charlie_c said:


> As casual as can be with the boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3384973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384974



Your Boy is perfect for your outfit. Love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tulip2

ceedoan said:


> Vintage 10" Diana flap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385270



Love your Vintage Diana. What a fantastic color! [emoji170]


----------



## Tulip2

alexLVoer said:


> Whilst on study break from exam time. Decided to grab a coffee with 2 beauties Chanel Boy Wallet and my Tag Heuer Diamond Aquaracer. Would much rather go shopping than study for Exams haha. [emoji56]



Love your Boy Wallet! It's such a great size & that color is TDF. [emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

My red caviar at the doctor's office.


----------



## alexLVoer

ceedoan said:


> gorgeous pair!!!



Thank you :3 they are my beauties and favourite pics of the month


----------



## alexLVoer

Tulip2 said:


> Love your Boy Wallet! It's such a great size & that color is TDF. [emoji173]️



Thank you :3 Its the smaller size of the 2 available. And I absolutely love it. Red is my favourite colour and when my SA brought this out it was love at first sight


----------



## Luv n bags

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Cobalt is my favorite blue!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> On no, my new Iridescent Blue Boy jumped into the aquarium at the Doctor's office!  Not really. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386098


Beautiful bag and gorgeous pic...you could frame that one Tulip.


----------



## charlie_c

sbuxaddict said:


> Love love love! What size is this?



Thank you! It is an old medium. Love wearing it crossbody.



Tulip2 said:


> Your Boy is perfect for your outfit. Love it! [emoji173]️



Thanks! I'm more excited about dressing it down than dressing it up


----------



## charlie_c

tigertrixie said:


> My red caviar at the doctor's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386168



Gorgeous red!


----------



## Luv n bags

charlie_c said:


> Gorgeous red!



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Tulip2 said:


> On no, my new Iridescent Blue Boy jumped into the aquarium at the Doctor's office!  Not really. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386098



I just lve this color!


----------



## NatLV

Tulip2 said:


> On no, my new Iridescent Blue Boy jumped into the aquarium at the Doctor's office!  Not really. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386098


love the color!! (hearts hearts hearts...)


----------



## LGW

Ready for dinner with a special friend


----------



## Jereni

tigertrixie said:


> My red caviar at the doctor's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386168



Love that bag and it looks bad@ss with those boots!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

My new medium boy Chanel.


----------



## Luv n bags

LGW said:


> Ready for dinner with a special friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386471



I love this.  Is it metallic?


----------



## Luv n bags

Jereni said:


> Love that bag and it looks bad@ss with those boots!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3386559
> 
> 
> My new medium boy Chanel.



Beautiful!


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> Perfection!!!



thanks dear! 



Auvina15 said:


> Love this shot!!! Beautiful bag and stunning shoes!!! So glad to "see" you again ceedoan!!!



auvina! thanks so much, yes good to "see" u again as well. how are you enjoying your diana flap??? 



draganaV said:


> The other day with my m/l [emoji477]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386064



one of my all-time favorite combinations of the m/l, simply beautiful!



Tulip2 said:


> On no, my new Iridescent Blue Boy jumped into the aquarium at the Doctor's office!  Not really. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386098



SO. BEAUTIFUL. ahhh i can't wait to get my boy! (will be awhile though since i recently did some damage hehe)



LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3386559
> 
> 
> My new medium boy Chanel.



love red + gold on the boy!


----------



## Tulip2

tigertrixie said:


> My red caviar at the doctor's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386168


Really beautiful caviar red... but those boots are fantastic!  Lived in TX my whole life & I don't think I've ever seen any boots quite like that.


----------



## Tulip2

peppers90 said:


> Thank you Tulip2 for your kind words!


 



Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous pic...you could frame that one Tulip.


I just couldn't resist getting a picture of that lovely aquarium and my special Iridescent Boy.  



charlie_c said:


> I just lve this color!


Me too charlie!  I really had to search to find this in a New Medium and brand new.  Thank goodness for PS Dept!



NatLV said:


> love the color!! (hearts hearts hearts...)


It's an unusual color.  The blue is different because it's iridescent I think.  I also really love the soft GHW.  I'm glad you like it too.  I really need to rotate out.


----------



## Tulip2

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3386559
> 
> 
> My new medium boy Chanel.


Oh this is one gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Luv n bags

Tulip2 said:


> Really beautiful caviar red... but those boots are fantastic!  Lived in TX my whole life & I don't think I've ever seen any boots quite like that.



Corral Desert Boots in red.  I absolutely love 'em.  I love cowboy boots!


----------



## aimeng

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3384753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the metallic purple cf and camellia woc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384759



Love everything! Especially love the Bvlgari diva bracelet, I am thinking to get one for myself


----------



## Zitikka

With my small boy!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Red Chanel GST & SLGs to match my red leather car seats! [emoji76][emoji892][emoji892][emoji892]


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing black espadrille and vintage chanel flap


----------



## charlie_c

Oh lovely red boy!


----------



## TheAnaVega

charlie_c said:


> Oh lovely red boy!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] amazing!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh lovely red boy!


Your red Boy looks fantastic on you!


----------



## calflu

With red chevron square mini


----------



## Dextersmom

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442


Lovely mini and looks great on you.


----------



## charlie_c

TheAnaVega said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] amazing!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your red Boy looks fantastic on you!



Thank you!


----------



## NatLV

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442


love your mini and your shoes!!


----------



## ceedoan

Zitikka said:


> With my small boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387014



oh my gosh!! love this so much!! the small boy is soo trendy, you have the EXACT one i am saving up for!! 



champagne_xoxo said:


> View attachment 3387020
> 
> 
> Red Chanel GST & SLGs to match my red leather car seats! [emoji76][emoji892][emoji892][emoji892]



beautiful, true reds that match your seat perfectly!! 



calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442



gorgeous!! love this year's true red, and bonus for being chevron!!


----------



## msPing

Zitikka said:


> With my small boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387014



Perfection!!


----------



## msPing

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442



Love this!!


----------



## bagnshoe

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442



Loving your mini and looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## LGW

tigertrixie said:


> I love this.  Is it metallic?


No, it is just the way it caught the light. It is black caviar leather.


----------



## Bibi25260

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442


Love your red mini and flats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tulip2 said:


> On no, my new Iridescent Blue Boy jumped into the aquarium at the Doctor's office!  Not really. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386098


What a beautiful sheen it has! Nice shot in the aquarium


----------



## Bibi25260

tigertrixie said:


> My red caviar at the doctor's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386168


Beautiful red and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Ready for dinner with a special friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386471


You look fabulous!


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> What a beautiful sheen it has! Nice shot in the aquarium


Thanks Bibi.  Their aquarium was spectacular... just like my iridescent Boy.


----------



## pinkloverme

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442



So cute!!


----------



## pinkloverme

charlie_c said:


> Oh lovely red boy!



It really is a lovely red boy! Looks great with your outfit [emoji4]


----------



## Tulip2

LGW said:


> Ready for dinner with a special friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386471


You look gorgeous.  I just love your butterflies in the shadow boxes.  I need some of those too!


----------



## Tulip2

champagne_xoxo said:


> View attachment 3387020
> 
> 
> Red Chanel GST & SLGs to match my red leather car seats! [emoji76][emoji892][emoji892][emoji892]


Oh wow, what a gorgeous picture!  Love all of your red Chanel's.  I also like to have SLG's to match if possible.


----------



## Tulip2

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442


So cute calflu.  Love your top too.  A big pair of blingy shoes?  Excellent!


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## LGW

Tulip2 said:


> You look gorgeous.  I just love your butterflies in the shadow boxes.  I need some of those too!


Thank you Tulip2, they were presents from a friend. I love them too.


----------



## charlie_c

pinkloverme said:


> It really is a lovely red boy! Looks great with your outfit [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Reissue today!


----------



## Auvina15

ceedoan said:


> thanks dear!
> 
> 
> 
> auvina! thanks so much, yes good to "see" u again as well. how are you enjoying your diana flap???
> !


Yes I adore her! She has a very special place in my heart!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

calflu said:


> With red chevron square mini
> 
> View attachment 3387442


Love this!!!


----------



## Auvina15

charlie_c said:


> Reissue today!
> 
> View attachment 3388373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388375


Beautiful reissue, my chanel favorite!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Reissue today!
> 
> View attachment 3388373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388375


Your Reissue looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Auvina15

Reissue for work today!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3388785
> View attachment 3388786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue for work today!!!



Lovely ensemble Auvina!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely ensemble Auvina!!


Thank you so much my dear!


----------



## makeupmama

Casual day with an oldie but goodie- my Eastwest clutch and a new favorite- my Chanel cuff  Have a good one!


----------



## charlie_c

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3388785
> View attachment 3388786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue for work today!!!



Cute pics!


----------



## charlie_c

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful reissue, my chanel favorite!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your Reissue looks perfect on you!!



Thanks ladies! I felt that I have been neglecting it because of the new bags. Time to show some TLC


----------



## NatLV

makeupmama said:


> Casual day with an oldie but goodie- my Eastwest clutch and a new favorite- my Chanel cuff  Have a good one!


love both!!


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Red and camouflage


----------



## littleclouds

First day out in Taipei with my Chevron baby [emoji182]


----------



## Evonnedale

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3389303
> 
> First day out in Taipei with my Chevron baby [emoji182]


Ooh! So pretty! [emoji8]  That's a mini chevron right?


----------



## CPA

Celebrating my birthday ..


----------



## pinkloverme

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3389303
> 
> First day out in Taipei with my Chevron baby [emoji182]



Love this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## littleclouds

Evonnedale said:


> Ooh! So pretty! [emoji8]  That's a mini chevron right?



Yes it is [emoji173]️


----------



## Zitikka

Today with old medium boy!


----------



## presvy

Shopping with my mini


----------



## susiana

Chilling out around Times Square with Chevron Reissue


----------



## agnesman1996

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3389303
> 
> First day out in Taipei with my Chevron baby [emoji182]


So jealous of your gorgeous chevron mini hun x i have been loooking everywhere for it but no luck at all


----------



## bagnshoe

presvy said:


> View attachment 3389441
> 
> Shopping with my mini



Pretty! Is this new mini color from this season? Where did you get it? Is it caviar?


----------



## Dextersmom

presvy said:


> View attachment 3389441
> 
> Shopping with my mini



Gorgeous mini and ring.


----------



## MrH

Love my new little camellia pin (brooch) [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## steffysstyle

From the other day...


----------



## lasttotheparty

steffysstyle said:


> From the other day...
> View attachment 3389887



Everything in this pic is gorgeous!


----------



## steffysstyle

lasttotheparty said:


> Everything in this pic is gorgeous!


Thank you so much


----------



## presvy

bagnshoe said:


> Pretty! Is this new mini color from this season? Where did you get it? Is it caviar?


Thank you....its a rare beauty


----------



## presvy

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous mini and ring.



[emoji1]Thank you


----------



## bh4me

ceedoan said:


> Vintage 10" Diana flap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385270


I love love love this bag Just gorgeous! I've never seen this irl but when they came up with the newer version (last year I think), I was disappointed. The chains were not the same as the vintage. Lucky you!


----------



## auntynat

presvy said:


> View attachment 3389441
> 
> Shopping with my mini



Ahh, this was on my list but I couldn't find it in the mini or the m/l! Enjoy, I think it looks great with grey. It beautiful!


----------



## auntynat

steffysstyle said:


> From the other day...
> View attachment 3389887



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## auntynat

MrH said:


> Love my new little camellia pin (brooch) [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3389681
> View attachment 3389682



Great find, nice colours!


----------



## auntynat

susiana said:


> Chilling out around Times Square with Chevron Reissue
> View attachment 3389528
> View attachment 3389529



My SA was telling me that the reissue chevrons sold faster than the boys this season which was unexpected. So, a great choice, it looks great!


----------



## auntynat

presvy said:


> View attachment 3389441
> 
> Shopping with my mini



Perfect cross-body on you!


----------



## lolalein

presvy said:


> View attachment 3389441
> 
> Shopping with my mini



Omg it's a dream bag[emoji873][emoji873][emoji873] where did you get it my dear?


----------



## susiana

auntynat said:


> My SA was telling me that the reissue chevrons sold faster than the boys this season which was unexpected. So, a great choice, it looks great!


Thanks auntynat...
I always like resissue style compare to boys. And I'm glad I choosed the right one.


----------



## makeupmama

No purse just my lovely cuff to complete an outfit for an important event


----------



## Vanana

Blue caviar M/L chevron in action


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> From the other day...
> View attachment 3389887


Love the whole outfit and of course the bag. That's a great jacket!


----------



## ceedoan

charlie_c said:


> Reissue today!
> 
> View attachment 3388373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388375





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3388785
> View attachment 3388786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue for work today!!!





susiana said:


> Chilling out around Times Square with Chevron Reissue
> View attachment 3389528
> View attachment 3389529



oh my gosh!! all these beautiful reissues are making me drool!!!   you wear them well ladies!!


----------



## ceedoan

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3389303
> 
> First day out in Taipei with my Chevron baby [emoji182]



love the chevron mini's this year, just wish the US ordered caviar!! great bag!!



presvy said:


> View attachment 3389441
> 
> Shopping with my mini



wow, what an awesome mini!!! is this extra mini or rectangular mini??


----------



## presvy

ceedoan said:


> love the chevron mini's this year, just wish the US ordered caviar!! great bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what an awesome mini!!! is this extra mini or rectangular mini??



Hi..its rectangular mini,super versatile for all occassion casual or evening[emoji7]


----------



## presvy

lolalein said:


> Omg it's a dream bag[emoji873][emoji873][emoji873] where did you get it my dear?



Hi,got it last year...in SG and yes its my dream bag ...wish came true[emoji8]


----------



## steffysstyle

auntynat said:


> Looks fabulous on you!





Vanana said:


> Love the whole outfit and of course the bag. That's a great jacket!



Thank you ladies! Vanana the jacket is from Zara


----------



## Tall1Grl

makeupmama said:


> No purse just my lovely cuff to complete an outfit for an important event


u look awesome!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron in action
> View attachment 3390398


Love that blue! And the shoes!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron in action
> View attachment 3390398


LOVE your total look! That bag is AMAZING...so in love with the color & your top/shirt is super cute!!!


----------



## annilynedr

My passenger:


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron in action
> View attachment 3390398



Looking lovely.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE your total look! That bag is AMAZING...so in love with the color & your top/shirt is super cute!!!


Thanks! I really love that blue!  Trying to have some fun with my outfits when outside of work


----------



## Vanana

Tall1Grl said:


> Love that blue! And the shoes!


Thanks Tall1Grl! It's a blue day and needed some blue comfy leather shoes!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you ladies! Vanana the jacket is from Zara


I heart Zara! it looks really awesome on you and thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron in action
> View attachment 3390398


LOVE it!


----------



## Toronto24

Coming out of the closet


----------



## Shelly319

Another gorgeous day. This time with my jumbo [emoji175].


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelly319 said:


> Another gorgeous day. This time with my jumbo [emoji175].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390930



Lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Reissue. I still can't believe it's mine.


----------



## Bunnylemon

Sunny but cold here. Going out with my O Case, pin and espadrilles [emoji173]️


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Beautiful summer day!


----------



## NatLV

oh how I want to go to Bahamas!!!! lol
you look ready to sink your toes in the sand  this boy looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## NatLV

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Reissue. I still can't believe it's mine.
> View attachment 3391126


I still can't believe I haven't bought one!! LOL
your reissue is gorgeous!! I so want one!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bunnylemon said:


> View attachment 3391153
> 
> 
> Sunny but cold here. Going out with my O Case, pin and espadrilles [emoji173]️


i love this look! the o-case looks terrific as a clutch


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Beautiful summer day!
> 
> View attachment 3391195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391197



You look darling!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

NatLV said:


> I still can't believe I haven't bought one!! LOL
> your reissue is gorgeous!! I so want one!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## clu13

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Reissue. I still can't believe it's mine.
> View attachment 3391126



Beautiful!!'[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji12]


----------



## JoeyLouis

dark red classic flap shiny Ruthenium hardware 

Wrinkly dress from sitting eheh  [emoji28]

Height 5 ft for reference


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> dark red classic flap shiny Ruthenium hardware
> 
> Wrinkly dress from sitting eheh  [emoji28]
> 
> Height 5 ft for reference
> 
> View attachment 3391247



You look adorable and I LOVE your bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

clu13 said:


> Beautiful!!'[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji12]


Thank you.


----------



## maryyc

First afternoon out for my new boy!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Thank you, Dextersmom! Hope you had a good dinner!


----------



## steffysstyle

Rainy days call for trench coats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Reissue. I still can't believe it's mine.
> View attachment 3391126


Wow what a beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron in action
> View attachment 3390398


Love your outfit and bag, that shirt is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelly319

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!!



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Harper Quinn

my camel boy


----------



## Vanana

NatLV said:


> LOVE it!


Thank you NatLV


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Reissue. I still can't believe it's mine.
> View attachment 3391126


No way! It looks like it belongs to you alright- looking good


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Beautiful summer day!
> 
> View attachment 3391195
> 
> Haha love the t-shirt!!!!
> View attachment 3391197


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and bag, that shirt is gorgeous!


Thank you Bibi ready for some weekend fun after return home from lots of traveling and SHOPPING!!!


----------



## poohbag

My Paris Rome LBJ


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> No way! It looks like it belongs to you alright- looking good



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow what a beauty!!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Kendie26

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paris Rome LBJ



Freakin'([emoji4]) PHENOMENAL!!! You look AMAZING!!! Please pick my damn jaw up off the floor [emoji106][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3391462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camel boy



OMG you kill me with how utterly FABULOUS you ALWAYS LOOK!!! That boy was made for you HQ[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Rainy days call for trench coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391399



PERFECTION...1000000 stars!!! [emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

maryyc said:


> First afternoon out for my new boy!



Beautiful!!!! Major congrats!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## LuckyBitch

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION...1000000 stars!!! [emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


+1  Fabulous, you and your bag.


----------



## annilynedr

I escaped from ban island for a day trip.  Need to get back before anyone notices!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> OMG you kill me with how utterly FABULOUS you ALWAYS LOOK!!! That boy was made for you HQ[emoji8][emoji173]️


You are so sweet Kendie. Thank you so much, it really means so much


----------



## rdgldy

My fuschia lamb jumbo


----------



## poohbag

Kendie26 said:


> Freakin'([emoji4]) PHENOMENAL!!! You look AMAZING!!! Please pick my damn jaw up off the floor [emoji106][emoji93]



You're too funny! Thank you so much Kendie26!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

steffysstyle said:


> Rainy days call for trench coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391399


I love your look! Where is your jacket from, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Vanana

Yummy donuts with raspberry red


----------



## Kendie26

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3391853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fuschia lamb jumbo


Whoa, such a strikingly beautiful color! LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945


OMG my favorite pic today....oh yes, for the love of Chanel AND donuts....wooofrigginhoooo!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

PuccaNGaru said:


> I love your look! Where is your jacket from, if you don't mind me asking.



Thank you! It's from Burberry - the cotton poplin trench, it's currently on sale


----------



## ceedoan

First time out with my holy grail mini [emoji7]


----------



## NatLV

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3391853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fuschia lamb jumbo


love the color !


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945


oh yamm yamm !! (looking at the bag of course)


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> OMG my favorite pic today....oh yes, for the love of Chanel AND donuts....wooofrigginhoooo!!!



Hahaha glad you liked it!! your enthusiasm is contagious!


----------



## Vanana

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3391853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fuschia lamb jumbo



Love this color especially with silver hardware


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> First time out with my holy grail mini [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391988


CONGRATS....she's spectacular... Me loves a fab mini!


----------



## charlie_c

NatLV said:


> oh how I want to go to Bahamas!!!! lol
> you look ready to sink your toes in the sand  this boy looks perfect with your outfit!





Dextersmom said:


> You look darling!!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## charlie_c

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3391462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camel boy



The color is gorgeous! You wear it well


----------



## charlie_c

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paris Rome LBJ



Gorgeous!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Reissue. I still can't believe it's mine.
> View attachment 3391126



That reissue looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3391853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fuschia lamb jumbo



stunning!!





Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945


yummy! (and I'm not referring to the donuts!)


ceedoan said:


> First time out with my holy grail mini [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391988


beautiful!


charlie_c said:


> The color is gorgeous! You wear it well



thank you very much!


----------



## poohbag

charlie_c said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Irene7899

pink tweed espadrille yesterday and camel boy with chanel sandal (my boy was slightly wet due to rain)


----------



## charlie_c

Bright and Happy Sunday!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Bright and Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3392224
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392226



You look great!!


----------



## steffysstyle

I love this bag for summer!


----------



## Milky caramel

charlie_c said:


> Bright and Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3392224
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392226


Luv ur tee.


----------



## Emerson

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paris Rome LBJ


You look just amazing!!


----------



## poohbag

Emerson said:


> You look just amazing!!


 Thanks Emerson!


----------



## rdgldy

Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945


liking both the donuts and your gorgeous bag!


----------



## rdgldy

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, such a strikingly beautiful color! LOVE it!


thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

NatLV said:


> love the color !


thanks


----------



## auntynat

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3391462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camel boy



What a great neutral! Love it with denim


----------



## auntynat

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paris Rome LBJ



This jacket is divine, a perfect lbj. Coco would be proud!


----------



## poohbag

auntynat said:


> This jacket is divine, a perfect lbj. Coco would be proud!


Yes totally agree with you! Thanks auntynat!


----------



## Tall1Grl

steffysstyle said:


> I love this bag for summer!
> View attachment 3392425


You look like your ready for the beach in style!!


----------



## presvy

Love them all mini,ring & sandal


----------



## Tall1Grl

presvy said:


> View attachment 3392620
> 
> Love them all,Chanel mini,ring & sandal


Very stylish!


----------



## MissSteel

Chanel and pizza


----------



## presvy

MissSteel said:


> Chanel and pizza
> 
> View attachment 3392642



Both equally tasty[emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## presvy

Tall1Grl said:


> Very stylish!



Thanks![emoji6]


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945


That red is so gorgeous but the donuts look yummy!


----------



## Vanana

rdgldy said:


> liking both the donuts and your gorgeous bag!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> That red is so gorgeous but the donuts look yummy!


I agree on those donuts they are unreal. The bacon one was interesting


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 3392620
> 
> Love them all mini,ring & sandal


Me 2!


----------



## Vienna

presvy said:


> View attachment 3392620
> 
> Love them all mini,ring & sandal



Lovely! Is that a pearly grey mini?


----------



## calflu

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paris Rome LBJ



So chic


----------



## poohbag

calflu said:


> So chic


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3391853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fuschia lamb jumbo



Your bag is just stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945



Everything in this pic looks yummy.


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> First time out with my holy grail mini [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391988



Gorgeous!!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> You look great!!





Milky caramel said:


> Luv ur tee.



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c




----------



## lolalein

charlie_c said:


> Bright and Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3392224
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392226



Omg you look great. May I ask where ur shoes are from ?


----------



## charlie_c

lolalein said:


> Omg you look great. May I ask where ur shoes are from ?



Thank you! They are from Steve Madden


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3393273
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393275



oooooh strong like!!!


----------



## JE2824

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paris Rome LBJ


OH EM GEE!!!!! THIS is fabulous!!!!! Nailed it, poohbag!! This jacket is everything! You look fab! Can't wait to style mine this way!! XX


----------



## JE2824

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3391462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camel boy


The pic I need to stay away from before I cave!!! Love love love!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3393273
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393275



No-one wears a Boy quite like you do!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

JE2824 said:


> The pic I need to stay away from before I cave!!! Love love love!


so kind of you as always ! you should get it, it goes with everything!


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3393273
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393275


Smashingly (is that a word?) GORGEOUS. Holy cow GREATNESS/ to die for. I die now.


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3392620
> 
> Love them all mini,ring & sandal


I LOVE them all too, 100++++% divine!! GREAT pic


----------



## Kendie26

MissSteel said:


> Chanel and pizza
> 
> View attachment 3392642


What could possibly be better than this pic?! (nothing, IMHO) That is the prettiest most phenomenal pizza EVER & the bag is perfection next to it!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> so kind of you as always ! you should get it, it goes with everything!


oh boy, does JE2824 need to be forewarned that you're an "enabler" dearest HQ?!!!! smooches & look forward more of your fabulous action pics!


----------



## poohbag

JE2824 said:


> OH EM GEE!!!!! THIS is fabulous!!!!! Nailed it, poohbag!! This jacket is everything! You look fab! Can't wait to style mine this way!! XX


 Thank you JE! You made my day, since YOU are the one with fabulous taste and I'm always drooling over your mod shots.


----------



## susiana

Out for dinner with m/l classic flap...


----------



## Marlee

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with m/l classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393796



Gorgeous!


----------



## steffysstyle

Favorite combo at the moment!


----------



## Zucnarf

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with m/l classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393796



Beautiful!
And gorgeus dress!


----------



## Sculli

outing with my boy and slingbacks [emoji173]️


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I like the style!


----------



## Jereni

steffysstyle said:


> From the other day...
> View attachment 3389887



Cute look! Makes me actually want one of those tweed jackets.


----------



## Jereni

JoeyLouis said:


> dark red classic flap shiny Ruthenium hardware
> 
> Wrinkly dress from sitting eheh  [emoji28]
> 
> Height 5 ft for reference
> 
> View attachment 3391247



That is a beautiful bag!

Question - did you use a phone app to create those graphics? If so please share which!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Yummy donuts with raspberry red
> View attachment 3391945



Ugh this color still haunts me. My SA had it in a M/L... I still think about it.


----------



## Jereni

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with m/l classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393796



Gorgeously chic look!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Hey Jereni - Thx! I had to use two different apps - Lumie for the heart images, and then Font Candy for adding text.



Jereni said:


> That is a beautiful bag!
> 
> Question - did you use a phone app to create those graphics? If so please share which!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jereni said:


> Cute look! Makes me actually want one of those tweed jackets.



Thanks! I have a "slight" obsession with the Zara tweed blazers


----------



## susiana

Jereni said:


> Gorgeously chic look!


Thank you Jereni...


----------



## ailoveresale

My jumbo out for a drive with the top down, liked how it goes with the burgundy interior of DH's car!


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying my old portobello and wearing chanel open toe camellia heel to work yesterday


----------



## LV Bags Lover




----------



## LV Bags Lover

My grey/black espadrilles!


----------



## UpTime

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with m/l classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393796


Pretty & classy


----------



## Dextersmom

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3394358
> 
> My jumbo out for a drive with the top down, liked how it goes with the burgundy interior of DH's car!



Beautiful!


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> oooooh strong like!!!



 Thank you! I really like this romper a lot 



Dextersmom said:


> No-one wears a Boy quite like you do!!



Thank you! You are too kind!



Kendie26 said:


> Smashingly (is that a word?) GORGEOUS. Holy cow GREATNESS/ to die for. I die now.



You are too funny!!! I literally LOL


----------



## robtee

Heading out the house with my daughter and my maxi double flap[emoji4] earlier today to a women's bible study at our church[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with m/l classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393796


Such a very, very, VERY pretty pic! You look amazing, elegant & so chic! Really just lovely....10 stars +++


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Thanks! I have a "slight" obsession with the Zara tweed blazers
> 
> View attachment 3394199


WOW what a feast for the eyes~your jackets are AMAZING; what fabulous colors (& the bag of course) LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Irene7899 said:


> View attachment 3394364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my old portobello and wearing chanel open toe camellia heel to work yesterday


LOVE this modshot....you look FANTASTIC! Adore both bag & shoes (I really want those shoes!!)


----------



## presvy

Riding with WOC iridescent beauty


----------



## NatLV

presvy said:


> View attachment 3394700
> 
> 
> Riding with WOC iridescent beauty


the picture does not show (( is it possible to repost? I'd love to see your WOC! TIA


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 3394700
> 
> 
> Riding with WOC iridescent beauty


*heart* rainbow


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Ugh this color still haunts me. My SA had it in a M/L... I still think about it.



Sorry it's not your perfect red but hey that's what forum buddies are for!!! We get to admire each other's bags though we can't "catch them all".  You got a couple of recent spectacular reissues and the bronze is amazing as well. I'm sure Chanel will make more reds in the future that is exactly the color you want!!!


----------



## Purselover86

robtee said:


> View attachment 3394675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out the house with my daughter and my maxi double flap[emoji4] earlier today to a women's bible study at our church[emoji4]



You all look lovely bags included[emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

presvy said:


> View attachment 3394700
> 
> 
> Riding with WOC iridescent beauty



LOVE your WOC.


----------



## presvy

NatLV said:


> the picture does not show (( is it possible to repost? I'd love to see your WOC! TIA


----------



## presvy

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE your WOC.



Thank you[emoji7]


----------



## presvy

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE your WOC.



Thank you


----------



## Tulip2

steffysstyle said:


> I love this bag for summer!
> View attachment 3392425


Whoa this is gorgeous!  I don't think I've ever seen this color.  I love patent and you've got a good one.


----------



## MrH

Sale shopping today [emoji33][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## agumila

Grocery shopping with my patent mini. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looking so gorgeous 

My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jereni

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



Love! Looks great on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

You look amazing!! LOVE everything! 


tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my black caviar WOC today.


----------



## steffysstyle

Tulip2 said:


> Whoa this is gorgeous!  I don't think I've ever seen this color.  I love patent and you've got a good one.



Thank you so much  it's my only patent bag in my collection.


----------



## VernisCerise

Red, white and blue w silver


----------



## robtee

Purselover86 said:


> You all look lovely bags included[emoji7]



Thanks doll[emoji4]


----------



## robtee

Thanks doll[emoji4]


----------



## Marlee

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!


----------



## NatLV

presvy said:


> View attachment 3394962


oh wow!!! this is so beautiful! IMO this stile looks so great on a WOC, maybe even better than on boys. On boys the chain might be a little too much to my taste, but this chain is thinner so it looks perfect with the rainbow look. LOVE IT!! enjoy your beautiful woc!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Using my black caviar WOC today.



Nice. Twinsie on the woc [emoji106]


----------



## Tulip2

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you so much  it's my only patent bag in my collection.


Many don't like patent, but I just love the way it shines (& your blue is gorgeous!).  I do try to keep it away from any type high heat or humidity.  The only issue there (IMHO) is the back pocket sticking ever so slightly.  But it won't happen if you take just a little bit of extra caution.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Nice. Twinsie on the woc [emoji106]



Hi bagnshoe!! Thanks.....so I think we are also Reissue twins, no?  We must have the same taste in bags.


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Hi bagnshoe!! Thanks.....so I think we are also Reissue twins, no?  We must have the same taste in bags.



Hi dextersmom, I don't have a reissue but have a blue ombre boy which I adore so much. I'm  twinsie with you on gucci soho disco but mine is in Orange. Yes, we do have similar taste in bag [emoji1]


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Hi dextersmom, I don't have a reissue but have a blue ombre boy which I adore so much. I'm  twinsie with you on gucci soho disco but mine is in Orange. Yes, we do have similar taste in bag [emoji1]



Oooohhhh!!  You have that beautiful blue boy and darling disco!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## charlie_c

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



You look really good~


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! It goes so well with this outfit


----------



## ky_ly78

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.
> Gorgeous!!


----------



## ky_ly78

Dextersmom said:


> Using my black caviar WOC today.



Looking great as always


----------



## ky_ly78

loving my one and only red piece!!  Caviar square chevron mini!! (My mistake.... I have 1 other red slg ...  L-zipped wallet)


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! It goes so well with this outfit
> 
> View attachment 3395545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395546



You and your boy look AMAZING!


----------



## Dextersmom

ky_ly78 said:


> View attachment 3395587
> View attachment 3395588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my one and only red piece!!  Caviar square chevron mini!!



Lovely.


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> You and your boy look AMAZING!



Thank you and of course you too


----------



## Chimel

Lovely photos!


----------



## steffysstyle

Tulip2 said:


> Many don't like patent, but I just love the way it shines (& your blue is gorgeous!).  I do try to keep it away from any type high heat or humidity.  The only issue there (IMHO) is the back pocket sticking ever so slightly.  But it won't happen if you take just a little bit of extra caution.



Thank you so much for the tips, I really appreciate it.


----------



## steffysstyle

I love how easily the mini can transition from casual to slightly more dressed up.


----------



## Emerson

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



Wow, tokamama you look a million bucks!!!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> I love how easily the mini can transition from casual to slightly more dressed up.
> 
> View attachment 3395743





charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! It goes so well with this outfit
> 
> View attachment 3395545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395546





ky_ly78 said:


> View attachment 3395587
> View attachment 3395588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my one and only red piece!!  Caviar square chevron mini!!


HOLY WOW WOW WOW....the 3 of you are killing it with your modshots....you are ALL so strikingly BEAUTIFUL. I am in awe! I die now.


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOW WOW WOW....the 3 of you are killing it with your modshots....you are ALL so strikingly BEAUTIFUL. I am in awe! I die now.



You are too kind! Thank you very much


----------



## ky_ly78

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOW WOW WOW....the 3 of you are killing it with your modshots....you are ALL so strikingly BEAUTIFUL. I am in awe! I die now.



You are super sweet!!  Thank you so much


----------



## mscha

with my beloved❤️ red lambskin jumbo


----------



## Elsbeth_

steffysstyle said:


> I love how easily the mini can transition from casual to slightly more dressed up.
> 
> View attachment 3395743



Love the way you styled this mini!!


----------



## ceedoan

steffysstyle said:


> I love how easily the mini can transition from casual to slightly more dressed up.
> 
> View attachment 3395743



Love your style steffy! Fantastic outfit + mini [emoji7] I think we are twins, I just got one as well!!


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.


Love your outfit and bag!!


----------



## Tulip2

agumila said:


> Grocery shopping with my patent mini. Thanks for letting me share


Wow this is gorgeous!  Love the chevron patent.  And that blue is just divine!  Looks like a perfect little shopping handbag to me!  I really like blue and silver together.  I plan on wearing it to my Niece's wedding this Fall.


----------



## Tulip2

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous Reissue!  I just love your top and shoes too.  Love that bling!


----------



## Tulip2

VernisCerise said:


> Red, white and blue w silver
> View attachment 3395180


How appropriate!  I can't hardly wait to get out of work and party!  I think I need to go and grab some red, white & blue too!


----------



## Tulip2

ky_ly78 said:


> View attachment 3395587
> View attachment 3395588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my one and only red piece!!  Caviar square chevron mini!! (My mistake.... I have 1 other red slg ...  L-zipped wallet)


Gorgeous red chevron Mini.  I'm so jealous.  I just can't squeeze my necessities into a Mini and I think they're some of the cutest bags.  You look lovely today!


----------



## Tulip2

steffysstyle said:


> I love how easily the mini can transition from casual to slightly more dressed up.
> 
> View attachment 3395743


Wow your outfit is TDF!  Love your "action" shot too.  You look really pretty today and the Mini is the icing on the 4th of July cake.


----------



## steffysstyle

ceedoan said:


> Love your style steffy! Fantastic outfit + mini [emoji7] I think we are twins, I just got one as well!!



Thank you so much! Congratulations on your new mini!


----------



## steffysstyle

Tulip2 said:


> Wow your outfit is TDF!  Love your "action" shot too.  You look really pretty today and the Mini is the icing on the 4th of July cake.



Thank you so much! You are always so kind


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Reissue today.


----------



## ky_ly78

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous red chevron Mini.  I'm so jealous.  I just can't squeeze my necessities into a Mini and I think they're some of the cutest bags.  You look lovely today!



Thank you so much Tulip2!  You are always so sweet .  The mini's definitely limits me to strictly essentials but on the brighter side my shoulders don't hurt as much


----------



## ky_ly78

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Reissue today.



Gorgeous Bag!!! Loving your summer outfits


----------



## Kendie26

Tulip2 said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!  Love the chevron patent.  And that blue is just divine!  Looks like a perfect little shopping handbag to me!  I really like blue and silver together.  I plan on wearing it to my Niece's wedding this Fall.



I soooooo adore this pic & bag!!! She's a real Beaut![emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Reissue today.



You nail  it every day girlfriend! The runway is calling you[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You nail  it every day girlfriend! The runway is calling you[emoji8]



Oh Kendie, my queen of compliments, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ky_ly78 said:


> Gorgeous Bag!!! Loving your summer outfits



Thank you!!  That is very sweet of you to say.


----------



## Jereni

mscha said:


> with my beloved[emoji173]️ red lambskin jumbo



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Do you mind sharing what year/season this is from?


----------



## Jereni

ky_ly78 said:


> View attachment 3395587
> View attachment 3395588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my one and only red piece!!  Caviar square chevron mini!! (My mistake.... I have 1 other red slg ...  L-zipped wallet)



This look is ADORBS!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

presvy said:


> View attachment 3394700
> 
> 
> Riding with WOC iridescent beauty



I love the iridescent! It's a beauty!


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks great with their bags! Makes me want another one!


----------



## Miss CC

presvy said:


> View attachment 3394700
> 
> 
> Riding with WOC iridescent beauty



Droooool...love it!!


----------



## Miss CC

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking so gorgeous
> 
> My black GHW reissue 226 in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



Love the reissue and outfit!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Reissue today.



Love your reissue!!


----------



## VernisCerise

Tulip2 said:


> How appropriate!  I can't hardly wait to get out of work and party!  I think I need to go and grab some red, white & blue too!



Yes, I can't wait for a long weekend


----------



## ky_ly78

Jereni said:


> This look is ADORBS!!!!



Thank you for the awesome compliment


----------



## Jereni

Hanging out with my MV WOC today... This is my first Chanel in a non neutral color and I'm loving it.


----------



## Forex

Jereni said:


> Hanging out with my MV WOC today... This is my first Chanel in a non neutral color and I'm loving it.
> 
> View attachment 3397103


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love your reissue!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Hanging out with my MV WOC today... This is my first Chanel in a non neutral color and I'm loving it.
> 
> View attachment 3397103



Looks really great on you!!


----------



## auntynat

Jereni said:


> Hanging out with my MV WOC today... This is my first Chanel in a non neutral color and I'm loving it.
> 
> View attachment 3397103



I need a Chanel in this colour! They have done such amazing burgundies that I have kept go of my trio in burgundy (which I always thought was a little dark) to justify this. This is beautiful!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Reissue today.



Love that reissue! Perfect on you


----------



## charlie_c

Oh boy! Ready for the long weekend! Happy 4th everyone!

More pics in my other posts


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Love that reissue! Perfect on you



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! Ready for the long weekend! Happy 4th everyone!
> 
> More pics in my other posts
> 
> View attachment 3397334
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397335



Super darling outfit and I love the hardware on your boy!!


----------



## ceedoan

Okay so technically not in action yet in this pic. Lol "I have too much black" - SAID NO WOMAN EVER!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Forex

ceedoan said:


> Okay so technically not in action yet in this pic. Lol "I have too much black" - SAID NO WOMAN EVER!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397417


Lol so true... never too much black, never too many chanel


----------



## CPA

Celebrating my birthday


----------



## Dextersmom

CPA said:


> View attachment 3397455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating my birthday



Beautiful boy and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> Okay so technically not in action yet in this pic. Lol "I have too much black" - SAID NO WOMAN EVER!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397417



Looks luscious.


----------



## Lightsandcities

Out with my woc running errands. Days like this, the woc makes me feel really carefree!


----------



## Forex

Lightsandcities said:


> Out with my woc running errands. Days like this, the woc makes me feel really carefree!


You look really cool, i should take my WOC out too and use it (for the 1st time)


----------



## bagnshoe

ceedoan said:


> Okay so technically not in action yet in this pic. Lol "I have too much black" - SAID NO WOMAN EVER!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397417



This bag is on my wish list . Looks so luscious . May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Reissue today.



Loving the whole look [emoji106]that reissue is so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## steffysstyle

Can't get enough of my square mini, just the most practical bag for me.


----------



## mintyvintage

out and about


----------



## Aoifs

Brought my GST for breakfast and grocery shopping this morning







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anan

charlie_c said:


> Oh boy! It goes so well with this outfit
> 
> View attachment 3395545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395546


Is this the old medium?


----------



## cruz_andmama




----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Loving the whole look [emoji106]that reissue is so pretty [emoji7]



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

cruz_andmama said:


> View attachment 3397748



Gorgeous!


----------



## bonsai22

cruz_andmama said:


> View attachment 3397748


Gorgeous! Is that a small or mini?


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Can't get enough of my square mini, just the most practical bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 3397590



perfect!


----------



## Vanana

From the other day, trying out the new jacket


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916



Looks fab on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916



Looking lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chevron Boy WOC today.


----------



## Tulip2

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you so much! You are always so kind


Whoops, I see that you're not in the States.   Well, hope you have a nice weekend too!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916



Gorg!


----------



## ky_ly78

Very nice


----------



## ky_ly78

ky_ly78 said:


> Very nice





Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916



That was meant for you!


----------



## Forex

cruz_andmama said:


> View attachment 3397748


Love this, the leather looks so shiny


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916


Look perfect on you


----------



## Forex

steffysstyle said:


> Can't get enough of my square mini, just the most practical bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 3397590


Love your outfit and the mini. I love the square mini more and more every day


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Looks fab on you!





Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely.





Jereni said:


> Gorg!



Thank you all


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Look perfect on you





ky_ly78 said:


> That was meant for you!



Thank you so much


----------



## Shoppinmel

Watching the Italy vs. Germany game. Go Italy!!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Super darling outfit and I love the hardware on your boy!!



Thank you!  Rhw def goes with my style better



anan said:


> Is this the old medium?



Yup. Perfect crossbody size imo


----------



## charlie_c

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3397646
> 
> 
> out and about



Love the combo! I'm on the hunt for the red still...


----------



## Forex

Shoppinmel said:


> Watching the Italy vs. Germany game. Go Italy!!


i watched the game too and its too hard for my heart to handle.


----------



## cruz_andmama

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!



bonsai22 said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a small or mini?



Thanks, this is the medium size.



Forex said:


> Love this, the leather looks so shiny



Thank you, it really is quite shiny!


----------



## mcpro

Movie date !!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Forex said:


> i watched the game too and its too hard for my heart to handle.



It was a nail-biter! We're bummed at the outcome but still can't wait to see who takes the tournament!


----------



## Dextersmom

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3398278
> 
> 
> 
> Movie date !!!



Darling!


----------



## mintyvintage

charlie_c said:


> Love the combo! I'm on the hunt for the red still...



hope you find it soon![emoji173]️


----------



## ceedoan

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916



Wow that jacket fits you like a glove!!!! So gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916


Perfection! Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

x


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Can't get enough of my square mini, just the most practical bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 3397590


You look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Reissue today.


Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Chevron Boy WOC today.


Cute Boy and you look fabulous!


----------



## presvy

Colorful Macarons,sumiko gurashi & iredescent WOC[emoji38]


----------



## steffysstyle

Forex said:


> Love your outfit and the mini. I love the square mini more and more every day





Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Sun is out, thinking of taking these pink babies out for the day


----------



## Vanana

ceedoan said:


> Wow that jacket fits you like a glove!!!! So gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Haha thank you. It fits exactly right now to my body with not much room to spare. Hopefully by the time fall season comed there would be a bit more space  best kind of weight control motivation - a chanel jacket that fit just so and coat a small fortune. Goals...


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfection! Love it!


Thanks bibi


----------



## NatLV

presvy said:


> View attachment 3398575
> 
> Colorful Macarons,sumiko gurashi & iredescent WOC[emoji38]


love your WOC! this picture is so cute )


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916


gorgeous jacket, it looks amazing on you, a perfect fit!


----------



## Raffaluv

Forex said:


> i watched the game too and its too hard for my heart to handle.



Lol! Me too! Was hoping Italy would win! What a cute pic! Caught a Mets game last week - they called for rain so unfortunately had to switch these out for my sneakers


----------



## Raffaluv

Vanana said:


> From the other day, trying out the new jacket
> View attachment 3397916



Twinsies on this jacket from Fall! It looks amazing on you!  Such a forever piece, super congrats!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Taupe mini's maiden voyage


----------



## rdgldy

NatLV said:


> love the color !


thanks!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Reissue 226 ....


----------



## Vanana

Blue mini in action today. Happy Sunday


----------



## Vanana

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3398783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe mini's maiden voyage


Beautiful neutral!!  I really like your shirt too.


----------



## MrGoyard

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226 ....
> View attachment 3398802


 Gorgeous! Such an amazing bag!


----------



## MrGoyard

Vanana said:


> Blue mini in action today. Happy Sunday
> View attachment 3398833


Beautiful blue, lovely!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Vanana said:


> Beautiful neutral!!  I really like your shirt too.


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3398783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe mini's maiden voyage



Beautiful mini.


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Blue mini in action today. Happy Sunday [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398833


Beautiful blue.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226 ....
> View attachment 3398802



Your Reissue is beautiful!!


----------



## Forex

Shoppinmel said:


> It was a nail-biter! We're bummed at the outcome but still can't wait to see who takes the tournament!


It has been an interesting tournament, I'm an England fan and they broke my heart twice this month lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue mini in action today. Happy Sunday
> View attachment 3398833



Lovely mini and I like how you mix your metals with silver and gold.  I have always liked that look.


----------



## Forex

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226 ....
> View attachment 3398802


Beautiful reissue, i like your necklace too


----------



## Forex

steffysstyle said:


> Sun is out, thinking of taking these pink babies out for the day
> View attachment 3398602


You ALWAYS match your bag with your outfit/shoes beautifully. I love this pink so much


----------



## FunBagz

Holiday weekend festivities with my red M/L CF. Happy July 4th weekend, everyone!


----------



## Vanana

MrGoyard said:


> Beautiful blue, lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely mini and I like how you mix your metals with silver and gold.  I have always liked that look.


Oh thank you! Though I must confess that was accidental as a result of quick outfit change


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Beautiful blue.


Thank you! So is the blue of your show in the profile pic!


----------



## MrGoyard

FunBagz said:


> Holiday weekend festivities with my red M/L CF. Happy July 4th weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398932


 Stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Holiday weekend festivities with my red M/L CF. Happy July 4th weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398932


Beautiful red! Enjoy your festivities!


----------



## Cilifene

Dextersmom said:


> Your Reissue is beautiful!!



Thank you Dex.. 



Forex said:


> Beautiful reissue, i like your necklace too



Thank you! the necklace is from Georg Jensen


----------



## Fem1014

cover_grl said:


> A couple of my classic bags in action! I'm a petite girl but in love with my maxi bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dollar bills in my combat boots. Long story =)



I love your pink maxi. Can you please tell me if this lambskin or caviar?  I have the option to buy this bag in lambskin and am debating whether I want to purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Thank you! So is the blue of your show in the profile pic!


Thanks. After i bought the shoes i told my husband i need a chanel to match, he said xmas is still more than 1/2 year to go [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

Heading out with DH in Vegas for our six year anniversary weekend with my patent boy WOC, 16p cardigan, and pearls. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Holiday weekend festivities with my red M/L CF. Happy July 4th weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398932



Love !


----------



## bakeacookie

Out this weekend with my classic flap!


----------



## ky_ly78

FunBagz said:


> Holiday weekend festivities with my red M/L CF. Happy July 4th weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398932



Nice Red!!


----------



## whteverwillbe

First time out with my pink tweed baby!!


----------



## MissSteel

My boy with very casual outfit.


----------



## Jereni

MissSteel said:


> My boy with very casual outfit.
> View attachment 3399519



Cuteness!


----------



## bagloverny

Happy 4th!  Going out with my lovely Chanel dark blue lambskin Boy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new brooch today for the 4th!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Red mini  (from my Instagram)


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Happy 4th of July! One of my newest Chanel bags, a light denim 2.55. I love it because I'm a casual kind of girl for the most part and have already gotten a lot of compliments on this bag.


----------



## Miss CC

Out and about with my trendy cc woc.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3400167
> 
> 
> Out and about with my trendy cc woc.



Lovely.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch today for the 4th!!



Love the brooch and love the outfit!!


----------



## Miss CC

girlsnstilletos said:


> Happy 4th of July! One of my newest Chanel bags, a light denim 2.55. I love it because I'm a casual kind of girl for the most part and have already gotten a lot of compliments on this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400123



Love it!!


----------



## Miss CC

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red mini  (from my Instagram)



Red mini [emoji7]. Love!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely.



Thank you!!


----------



## topglamchic

My first time out with this lovely one.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love it!!



Thanks!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thank you! I got the dark denim draw string bag too......totally different denim looks!


----------



## Forex

girlsnstilletos said:


> Happy 4th of July! One of my newest Chanel bags, a light denim 2.55. I love it because I'm a casual kind of girl for the most part and have already gotten a lot of compliments on this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400123


Lovely bag. I always want a denim bag, i think its just so chic


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thanks so much *Forex*! I thought I quoted you, but see it didn't work. I do love it.  Here's my other denim bag, it's hard to tell from the photo but it's quilted. I don't have to worry about the dark denim like the light 2.55, but have been using them both a lot! 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tt


----------



## charlie_c

Red, white and blue!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Miss CC said:


> Red mini [emoji7]. Love!!


thank you! love your trendy woc!!


----------



## Miss CC

Harper Quinn said:


> thank you! love your trendy woc!!



Thank u!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Wearing my beloved slingbacks! From my instagram.


----------



## Elsbeth_

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved slingbacks! From my instagram.



Chanel and proenza schouler, yay!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Elsbeth_ said:


> Chanel and proenza schouler, yay!


Thank you


----------



## Jereni

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved slingbacks! From my instagram.



Cute! Love the PS1 bag!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jereni said:


> Cute! Love the PS1 bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Tulip2

steffysstyle said:


> Sun is out, thinking of taking these pink babies out for the day
> View attachment 3398602


Whoo, shoe twinsies!   I really like them too.  They're almost a neutral because they're not "in your face" pink.


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3398783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe mini's maiden voyage


Oh, this Taupe Mini is so lovely!  That color will coordinate with so many wardrobes.  Big congrats on getting one of these!


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226 ....
> View attachment 3398802


Wow your Reissue is gorgeous!  May I ask what hardware that is?  I've been searching for just the right Reissue... and this just may be the one.  Thanks for posting.  I also love everything you're wearing today.


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Holiday weekend festivities with my red M/L CF. Happy July 4th weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398932


Oh you look just perfect for the 4th.  The little red outline on your top goes perfect with your red CF.  Hope you enjoyed some great fireworks too!


----------



## Tulip2

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3400167
> 
> 
> Out and about with my trendy cc woc.


Gorgeous Miss CC.  I have this same color in the Large Trendy CC from 15B.  I love that handbag... and your WOC too!


----------



## bgirl525

girlsnstilletos said:


> Happy 4th of July! One of my newest Chanel bags, a light denim 2.55. I love it because I'm a casual kind of girl for the most part and have already gotten a lot of compliments on this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400123



Looking fabulous kicking off the 4th in style!


----------



## steffysstyle

Tulip2 said:


> Whoo, shoe twinsies!   I really like them too.  They're almost a neutral because they're not "in your face" pink.



Yes totally agree, it's a very subtle, nude pink!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Oh, this Taupe Mini is so lovely!  That color will coordinate with so many wardrobes.  Big congrats on getting one of these!


Thank you. I am so in love with it!


----------



## Jacsxcc

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3400279
> 
> My first time out with this lovely one.



This is gorgeous. I wonder if you have the code for this one please? X


----------



## Binwick

Out with my Classic Flap


----------



## MiniLover

love going out with my classic baby. excuse the messy background.


----------



## LGW

At Gaucho Grill Restaurant and Chanel in London!!!


----------



## Gem Gal

MissTrenchcoat said:


> Hi All! Newbie to the forum... Been lurking but excited to share my first post! Here is my new to me medium classic flap and matching small wallet, both birthday gifts from the last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309016


Beautiful!!!  Happy Birthday


----------



## Shan29

Brought my vanity case out for the first time! Love how much it can hold[emoji4][emoji4] realise it is much easier if I leave it half open..the zips can be a lil hard to work with 1 hand. Looking forward to my next chanel seasonal bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3401183
> View attachment 3401185
> 
> Brought my vanity case out for the first time! Love how much it can hold[emoji4][emoji4] realise it is much easier if I leave it half open..the zips can be a lil hard to work with 1 hand. Looking forward to my next chanel seasonal bag!



Lovely!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks so much *Forex*! I thought I quoted you, but see it didn't work. I do love it.  Here's my other denim bag, it's hard to tell from the photo but it's quilted. I don't have to worry about the dark denim like the light 2.55, but have been using them both a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tt



Love your outfit and shoes. May I know where you got your shoes from?


----------



## San2222

Using my duo flap...love how it comes out in photos


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Hanging out with my MV WOC today... This is my first Chanel in a non neutral color and I'm loving it.
> 
> View attachment 3397103


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Forex

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks so much *Forex*! I thought I quoted you, but see it didn't work. I do love it.  Here's my other denim bag, it's hard to tell from the photo but it's quilted. I don't have to worry about the dark denim like the light 2.55, but have been using them both a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tt


This bag is also pretty, i think i saw it in one of the email my SA sent. I had my eyes on a denim boy last March and ended up not get it. I think it will haunt my dream forever


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love your outfit and shoes. May I know where you got your shoes from?


Thanks, I get tons of compliments on them!  They are Stuart Weitzman's from Neimans....and right now they are on sale for $141 from $470!  They are called, Tie Girl Bingo Denim Platform Sandals, in Navy.  Look in the SW sale!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks, I get tons of compliments on them!  They are Stuart Weitzman's from Neimans....and right now they are on sale for $141 from $470!  They are called, Tie Girl Bingo Denim Platform Sandals, in Navy.  Look in the SW sale!



Thank you for the info.  I just placed an order. Cant wait to get it!


----------



## Miss CC

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous Miss CC.  I have this same color in the Large Trendy CC from 15B.  I love that handbag... and your WOC too!



Thank you!!  I was worried about the lambskin initially but I've been using it tons and it's oh so soft [emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3401183
> View attachment 3401185
> 
> Brought my vanity case out for the first time! Love how much it can hold[emoji4][emoji4] realise it is much easier if I leave it half open..the zips can be a lil hard to work with 1 hand. Looking forward to my next chanel seasonal bag!



Love the vanity case!!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Chanel M/L with Chanel brooch [emoji173]️


----------



## ubo22

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3400279
> 
> My first time out with this lovely one.


Gorgeous colors in your CF!


----------



## Jereni

Mademoiselle vintage woc again yesterday... I am such a sucker for wocs. This one was not in the budget plan AT ALL.


----------



## Dextersmom

San2222 said:


> Using my duo flap...love how it comes out in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401211
> View attachment 3401212



Lovely red and I love how you styled it with your purple shoes!


----------



## Dextersmom

ZoobaAruba said:


> View attachment 3401442
> 
> 
> Chanel M/L with Chanel brooch [emoji173]️


Your bag is lovely and your brooch is fabulous!!!  Would love to see a close up of your brooch, if you ever have the time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Mademoiselle vintage woc again yesterday... I am such a sucker for wocs. This one was not in the budget plan AT ALL.
> 
> View attachment 3401612



I love my WOC's too.....you look wonderful!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Finally! A sunny day in London!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3401655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! A sunny day in London!



That mini is truly perfect on you!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Jereni said:


> Mademoiselle vintage woc again yesterday... I am such a sucker for wocs. This one was not in the budget plan AT ALL.
> 
> View attachment 3401612



So cute, great color!



Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3401655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! A sunny day in London!



Gorgeous outfit, the bag is amazing, and I love neutrals together.  Yay for a sunny day in London! 




I'm taking my denim drawstring bag out to run some errands, easy bag to carry!


----------



## Harper Quinn

girlsnstilletos said:


> So cute, great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit, the bag is amazing, and I love neutrals together.  Yay for a sunny day in London!
> 
> View attachment 3401661
> 
> 
> I'm taking my denim drawstring bag out to run some errands, easy bag to carry!





Dextersmom said:


> That mini is truly perfect on you!


Thank you my stylish and elegant friend! 


girlsnstilletos said:


> So cute, great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit, the bag is amazing, and I love neutrals together.  Yay for a sunny day in London!
> 
> View attachment 3401661
> 
> 
> I'm taking my denim drawstring bag out to run some errands, easy bag to carry!


Thank you! You look wonderful


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch today for the 4th!!


You rock it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red mini  (from my Instagram)


Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3400167
> 
> 
> Out and about with my trendy cc woc.


Gorgeous WOC!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> At Gaucho Grill Restaurant and Chanel in London!!!


Looking fab again! But what's in the Chanel paper bag?


----------



## Bibi25260

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3401183
> View attachment 3401185
> 
> Brought my vanity case out for the first time! Love how much it can hold[emoji4][emoji4] realise it is much easier if I leave it half open..the zips can be a lil hard to work with 1 hand. Looking forward to my next chanel seasonal bag!


It's gorgeous and love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

San2222 said:


> Using my duo flap...love how it comes out in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401211
> View attachment 3401212


Beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3401655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! A sunny day in London!


Love your outfit and mini, indeed perfect for summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

@ZoobaAruba Both are beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Mademoiselle vintage woc again yesterday... I am such a sucker for wocs. This one was not in the budget plan AT ALL.
> 
> View attachment 3401612


Love your outfit and WOC!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Bibi25260 said:


> @ZoobaAruba Both are beautiful!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You rock it!



Thanks Bibi!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

View attachment 3401661


I'm taking my denim drawstring bag out to run some errands, easy bag to carry![/QUOTE]

You have such great taste in shoes. I love this shoes as well. Everytime i see your pictures, the first thing I noticed are the shoes.


----------



## Forex

LGW said:


> At Gaucho Grill Restaurant and Chanel in London!!!


Love your outfit, you look really cool in this picture [emoji8]


----------



## Forex

San2222 said:


> Using my duo flap...love how it comes out in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401211
> View attachment 3401212


Beautiful red flap [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and mini, indeed perfect for summer!


Thank you  for both of your kind comments!


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Wow your Reissue is gorgeous!  May I ask what hardware that is?  I've been searching for just the right Reissue... and this just may be the one.  Thanks for posting.  I also love everything you're wearing today.




Hello dear Tulip2  Thank you! the hw is aged silver. I got it pre loved, I think the hw has a more shiny silver tone now due to many years of use.


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Wow your Reissue is gorgeous!  May I ask what hardware that is?  I've been searching for just the right Reissue... and this just may be the one.  Thanks for posting.  I also love everything you're wearing today.



Better pic of the hw ...


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Waiting patiently to check into our hotel for our last minute getaway over the weekend. I purposely wore my CF ML with my casual clothes (leggings, black tshirt, a cardigan, and black sneakers). I actually loved the look and to me, it shows that you don't have to always dress up with a Chanel.


----------



## Pursebop

Bling on Bling, LOL


----------



## Emerson

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3401655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! A sunny day in London!



You look great! The whole outfit! 

Love your shoes too! What are they? Ferragamo?


----------



## Vanana

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3401655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! A sunny day in London!


OK.. I really like this bag...


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> At Gaucho Grill Restaurant and Chanel in London!!!


Killed it.. as usual   I love your jacket and those shoes too!!! I recently bought a pair of shoes like these. they are soooo versatile and goes with so many outfits!!


----------



## Vanana

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3400279
> 
> My first time out with this lovely one.



Too bad I can't like it twice!  SO. ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## robtee

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3401901
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently to check into our hotel for our last minute getaway over the weekend. I purposely wore my CF ML with my casual clothes (leggings, black tshirt, a cardigan, and black sneakers). I actually loved the look and to me, it shows that you don't have to always dress up with a Chanel.



I totally agree[emoji4]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Vanana said:


> OK.. I really like this bag...





Emerson said:


> You look great! The whole outfit!
> 
> Love your shoes too! What are they? Ferragamo?


Thank you! Yes the shoes are Ferragamo laser cut flats which I got on the sale . I put up my mod pics on Instagram and tag everything, it's quite fun.


Vanana said:


> OK.. I really like this bag...


thanks!


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fab again! But what's in the Chanel paper bag?


Thank you. I got a bag and the slingback shoes!!!!!


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Killed it.. as usual   I love your jacket and those shoes too!!! I recently bought a pair of shoes like these. they are soooo versatile and goes with so many outfits!!


Thank you. I love the shoes I have another pair by the same brand that look like bowling shoes! Shame they gave me blisters and today I'm mainly wearing flip-flops


----------



## LGW

Forex said:


> Love your outfit, you look really cool in this picture [emoji8]


Thank you so much.


----------



## imgg

******** said:


> Bling on Bling, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401974


Love this bag!!


----------



## brunchatchanels

Bag and wrist shot.

@brunchatchanels


----------



## Tall1Grl

brunchatchanels said:


> Bag and wrist shot.
> 
> @brunchatchanels


Love! Very cool!


----------



## Cilifene

brunchatchanels said:


> Bag and wrist shot.
> 
> @brunchatchanels





Tall1Grl said:


> *Love! Very cool!*



Agree ..


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> I love my WOC's too.....you look wonderful!





girlsnstilletos said:


> So cute, great color!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and WOC!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

******** said:


> Bling on Bling, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401974



LOVE!!!


----------



## Miss CC

******** said:


> Bling on Bling, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401974



Wow gorgeous bag and jewelry!


----------



## Miss CC

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3401901
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently to check into our hotel for our last minute getaway over the weekend. I purposely wore my CF ML with my casual clothes (leggings, black tshirt, a cardigan, and black sneakers). I actually loved the look and to me, it shows that you don't have to always dress up with a Chanel.



Totally agree!!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Thank you. I got a bag and the slingback shoes!!!!!


Wow both are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## str8_dyme

Me the other night


----------



## steffysstyle

Off on a long weekend getaway, this baby is coming with


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Off on a long weekend getaway, this baby is coming with
> View attachment 3402622



Lovely!


----------



## Cconit

Boho vibes with hubby at target


----------



## Madison Ave

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved slingbacks! From my instagram.


Love those slingbacks with jeans, very cool.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Madison Ave said:


> Love those slingbacks with jeans, very cool.


Thank you


----------



## Bother Free

Miss Pinky


----------



## Marlee

I took my new Boy to work with me today and bought some Chanel lipstick during my lunch break


----------



## NatLV

Marlee said:


> I took my new Boy to work with me today and bought some Chanel lipstick during my lunch break
> View attachment 3403436


love it ) it looks great on you!!
I am going to take my boy out to the movies with my kid today, cannot wait!! The secret life of pets - here we come!!


----------



## Marlee

NatLV said:


> love it ) it looks great on you!!
> I am going to take my boy out to the movies with my kid today, cannot wait!! The secret life of pets - here we come!!



Thank you  I really love the color, it goes with everything! 
Enjoy the movie! I've seen the trailer and I thought that was very promising, planning on seeing it when it is released here in August!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> I took my new Boy to work with me today and bought some Chanel lipstick during my lunch break
> View attachment 3403436



Your Boy is beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Leaving for vacation wearing my Chanel brooch (pinned on a Rag & Bone vest) and my WOC, tucked inside my Bal bag for safekeeping.


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Your Boy is beautiful!!



Thank you so much  I'm so happy it's mine!


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving for vacation wearing my Chanel brooch (pinned on a Rag & Bone vest) and my WOC, tucked inside my Bal bag for safekeeping.



Pretty as always. Loving the whole outfit. Have a great vacay [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving for vacation wearing my Chanel brooch (pinned on a Rag & Bone vest) and my WOC, tucked inside my Bal bag for safekeeping.



Looking lovely as always!  Have a great vacation!! [emoji173]️


----------



## MrGoyard

Binwick said:


> Out with my Classic Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400975


 Gorgeous, what a beautiful bag!


----------



## Achau

Applying for new passports...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Took this beauty out and she stills smells brand new!!


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving for vacation wearing my Chanel brooch (pinned on a Rag & Bone vest) and my WOC, tucked inside my Bal bag for safekeeping.



Love your brooch and WOC! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Rami00

Taken from my IG!
Square mini in blue and sequinned mini in silver and indigo


----------



## Tulip2

NatLV said:


> love it ) it looks great on you!!
> I am going to take my boy out to the movies with my kid today, cannot wait!! The secret life of pets - here we come!!


Oh I can't wait to see that movie!  If it's anything like Toy Story I'm going to love it.  Hope you and the kiddoes have a fantastic time!


----------



## Vienna

This past weekend with Miss WOC [emoji171]


----------



## bebefuzz

classic vintage double flap with shortalls!


----------



## karenab

Wearing Chanel blue chevron square mini in caviar leather!!!!


----------



## maryyc

karenab said:


> Wearing Chanel blue chevron square mini in caviar leather!!!!



@karenab Can you share your style code for this mini? This has been on my wishlist! Thanks in advance!


----------



## l.ch.

steffysstyle said:


> Off on a long weekend getaway, this baby is coming with
> View attachment 3402622



I wish I could travel this stylish!


----------



## Jereni

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG!
> Square mini in blue and sequinned mini in silver and indigo



Love all of it!


----------



## Jereni

My look today  Trying out the double metallics


----------



## Bibi25260

@Dextersmom You look fabulous!
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Elsbeth_

I've taken my chevron reissue for the first time out today. No better place than city tripping in Paris, right? [emoji7]


----------



## bh4me

Ready to take my boy out...


----------



## Fem1014

my all time favorite.


----------



## Miss CC

bh4me said:


> Ready to take my boy out...
> View attachment 3404749
> View attachment 3404750



Love the outfit!!  What's this style of boy called?


----------



## bh4me

Miss CC said:


> Love the outfit!!  What's this style of boy called?


 Thank you! I believe it's called Braided Sheepskin Reverso.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> My look today  Trying out the double metallics
> 
> View attachment 3404353


Love the double metallic!


----------



## CPA

Th


Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful boy and Happy Birthday!!!


Thanks!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Elsbeth_ said:


> I've taken my chevron reissue for the first time out today. No better place than city tripping in Paris, right? [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404695



Gorgeous reissue [emoji7] enjoy sightseeing


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous emsemble!! 



Elsbeth_ said:


> I've taken my chevron reissue for the first time out today. No better place than city tripping in Paris, right? [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404695


----------



## Dextersmom

Fem1014 said:


> View attachment 3404758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my all time favorite.



Beautiful and cool!


----------



## Dextersmom

bh4me said:


> Ready to take my boy out...
> View attachment 3404749
> View attachment 3404750



Lovely!


----------



## bgirl525

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving for vacation wearing my Chanel brooch (pinned on a Rag & Bone vest) and my WOC, tucked inside my Bal bag for safekeeping.



I LOVE LOVE your look! Very classic and comfy. May I ask what brand is your sandals? I just love them. Tia!


----------



## bgirl525

Jereni said:


> My look today  Trying out the double metallics
> 
> View attachment 3404353



I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

bgirl525 said:


> I LOVE LOVE your look! Very classic and comfy. May I ask what brand is your sandals? I just love them. Tia!



Thank you so much! My sandals are Balenciaga and I got them at NM. I did need to go up 1/2 size in these.


----------



## Jereni

Fem1014 said:


> View attachment 3404758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my all time favorite.



Ohhhh beautiful. This is on my wish list for sure


----------



## Elsbeth_

Jereni said:


> Ohhhh beautiful. This is on my wish list for sure



+1!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Errands with my small/225 Reissue and Converse.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3405605
> 
> Errands with my small/225 Reissue and Converse.



Adorable!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Dream team [emoji41]


----------



## ceedoan

******** said:


> Bling on Bling, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401974



wow!! looks amazing!! was this done by that famous instagrammer who does the swarovski crystals to bling out chanels?? i saw some of her work and it is truly gorgeous!!


----------



## ceedoan

brunchatchanels said:


> Bag and wrist shot.
> 
> @brunchatchanels



beautiful!! my all-time fav combo in the boy 



sbuxaddict said:


> Dream team [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405710



love this combo!!! fausto is one of my fav buggies!! (i have kooky, my other fav )


----------



## tonkamama

So sorry for my late reply that my notification did not work properly.. 

*Thank you and appreciate everyone for your likes and sweet comments....  *



Jereni said:


> Love! Looks great on you.





Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing!! LOVE everything!





Marlee said:


> Gorgeous!





charlie_c said:


> You look really good~






Emerson said:


> Wow, tokamama you look a million bucks!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and bag!!





Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous Reissue!  I just love your top and shoes too.  Love that bling!





Miss CC said:


> Love the reissue and outfit!!


----------



## Dextersmom

sbuxaddict said:


> Dream team [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405710



Super adorable!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> @Dextersmom You look fabulous!
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3405605
> 
> Errands with my small/225 Reissue and Converse.



Always love casual looks with Chanel bags [emoji173]️


----------



## Alicecc

bringing my maroon chanel out on Sunday. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BagLady14

My Madeloiselle Vintage out on the porch.  The sky is clearing after two days of rain.


----------



## bonsai22

BagLady14 said:


> My Madeloiselle Vintage out on the porch.  The sky is clearing after two days of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406064


Gorgeous bag and view!


----------



## sbuxaddict

ceedoan said:


> love this combo!!! fausto is one of my fav buggies!! (i have kooky, my other fav )



Thank you! He is my first one and I adore him, now I want more! I would love to see a photo of Kooky!



Dextersmom said:


> Super adorable!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wine country breakfast with my caviar WOC.  I am loving my WOC's on this trip.


----------



## calflu




----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wine country breakfast with my caviar WOC.  I am loving my WOC's on this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406283


What a gorgeous companion and yummy breakfast!


----------



## bagloverny

heading out with my beautiful boy!


----------



## UpTime

calflu said:


> View attachment 3406295


Mu daughter requests this style nail polish colors everytime, except she doesnt have CC sandals yet [emoji7] beautiful pairs you got there. I wish I can find fusia or yellow for myself


----------



## Cconit

Wearing my Trapezio, haven't taken it off much since I got it! Great for casual looks.


----------



## john899

MrH said:


> I love my coco sneakers for men [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308911


This is totally great, just get love in it


----------



## ubo22

Jereni said:


> My look today  Trying out the double metallics
> 
> View attachment 3404353


Great outfit!


----------



## FunBagz

At the office today with this Boy...


----------



## Rami00

Reissue in action!


----------



## Angie43

FunBagz said:


> At the office today with this Boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407304



Love this color for Boy!


----------



## FunBagz

Angie43 said:


> Love this color for Boy!


Thank you, Angie!  The color is called light pink, but it is more of a pale nude IRL (from 2016 Spring/Summer).


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> Reissue in action!


Looking lovely as always, Rami!


----------



## Angie43

FunBagz said:


> Thank you, Angie!  The color is called light pink, but it is more of a pale nude IRL (from 2016 Spring/Summer).



It's a great color! what size is your Boy?


----------



## Evonnedale

FunBagz said:


> At the office today with this Boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407304


Very beautiful bag! I'm hoping to get a light pink old medium boy bag too [emoji7]


----------



## FunBagz

Angie43 said:


> It's a great color! what size is your Boy?



Old Medium


----------



## ky_ly78

Girls night out with my mini and my bff's boy!!


----------



## Miss CC

Out to dinner with my stingray boy woc


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with my stingray boy woc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407972



Don't you just LOVE it??


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Don't you just LOVE it??



Yessss I love it such a pretty bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> At the office today with this Boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407304



Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Purselover86

Enjoying a beautiful summer day[emoji295]️


----------



## Marlee

On my way to work with my 11-year-old Classic Flap


----------



## NatLV

Marlee said:


> On my way to work with my 11-year-old Classic Flap
> View attachment 3408045


oh wow, it looks perfectly new, I cannot believe it is 11 years old!


----------



## Marlee

NatLV said:


> oh wow, it looks perfectly new, I cannot believe it is 11 years old!



Thank you! I bought it back in 2005 and use it quite often  I can only hope my newer bags will hold up just as well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Very pretty!! 



Purselover86 said:


> View attachment 3408018
> 
> 
> Enjoying a beautiful summer day[emoji295]️


----------



## FunBagz

Camel caviar boy with ankle wrap wedge denim espadrilles.


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> At the office today with this Boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407304


So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Elsbeth_ said:


> I've taken my chevron reissue for the first time out today. No better place than city tripping in Paris, right? [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404695


beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving for vacation wearing my Chanel brooch (pinned on a Rag & Bone vest) and my WOC, tucked inside my Bal bag for safekeeping.


happy vacation!!!! great outfit for a great start!


----------



## Vanana

Marlee said:


> On my way to work with my 11-year-old Classic Flap
> View attachment 3408045


and *that* is why Chanel wins... no way to tell it's 11 year old!!!


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> and *that* is why Chanel wins... no way to tell it's 11 year old!!!


+1


----------



## ceedoan

Off to dinner! Please excuse my pale legs, I need a tan!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Forex

ky_ly78 said:


> Girls night out with my mini and my bff's boy!!


Love your bag and your outfit


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel clog to work today


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying vintage Chanel bag and open toe camellia heel yesterday


----------



## Zitikka

These came today, I'm in loooove!


----------



## auntynat

Zitikka said:


> These came today, I'm in loooove!
> View attachment 3410182



Beautiful!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Zitikka said:


> These came today, I'm in loooove!
> View attachment 3410182



Nice combo!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying vintage Chanel bag and open toe camellia heel yesterday



Loving your shoes, loving your combo!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I don't normally do bright colours but am so in love with my fuchsia lamb mini!


----------



## Fem1014

On our way to work today


----------



## Purselover86

ceedoan said:


> Off to dinner! Please excuse my pale legs, I need a tan!!! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409832



[emoji7][emoji7]. Love


----------



## rk4265

Waiting at the dentist


----------



## Milky caramel

Chanel, ice cream and pizza! I'm in. Earlier today with d hubby and kiddo out for some ice cream and pizza[emoji7] [
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crowtrobot

Riding with my new Jumbo Easy Flap  
I am in love with this bag!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Off to dinner with my reissue WOC. Love her!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Used my chevron WOC as a clutch tonight.  I love to use this bag when I am going somewhere crowded because I can easily place it on my lap and it takes up no space.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Used my chevron WOC as a clutch tonight.  I love to use this bag when I am going somewhere crowded because I can easily place it on my lap and it takes up no space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411916
> View attachment 3411917


Love your look and WOC as a clutch!


----------



## rikkuex

My M/L caviar chevron and I finally on our first outing together!!


----------



## Forex

Milky caramel said:


> Chanel, ice cream and pizza! I'm in. Earlier today with d hubby and kiddo out for some ice cream and pizza[emoji7] [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful bag, and I love love Coldstone, it was the 1st ice cream I have in America [emoji12]


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Used my chevron WOC as a clutch tonight.  I love to use this bag when I am going somewhere crowded because I can easily place it on my lap and it takes up no space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411916
> View attachment 3411917


Beautiful WOC and great outfit [emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Beautiful WOC and great outfit [emoji173]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look and WOC as a clutch!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Miss T.

My first Chanel love. Classic flap, lamb skin with ghw. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 favorite bag of the moment.


----------



## Elsbeth_

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.


Beautiful!!


----------



## ceedoan

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.



great outfit, i love your reissue!!! what size is this?? 225?? never even gave the reissue a second look until all these recent reveals on here of everyone with their beautiful new bags.


----------



## Dextersmom

Elsbeth_ said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> great outfit, i love your reissue!!! what size is this?? 225?? never even gave the reissue a second look until all these recent reveals on here of everyone with their beautiful new bags.



Thank you.  It is a great little bag, and yes it is the 225.


----------



## M@y

I am looking for a vintage chanel flap too until i saw a bag with a stamp COCO below the "Made in France" stamping. Is it authentic? Thanks for help


----------



## M@y

Pardon me that i did post my qeuries here. I am still learning how to make my own post, am new to purseblog
Thanks again


----------



## Milky caramel

Forex said:


> Beautiful bag, and I love love Coldstone, it was the 1st ice cream I have in America [emoji12]


Thanks


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.


you are gorgeous DM, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3410429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do bright colours but am so in love with my fuchsia lamb mini!


this might be 1 of my very favorites of yours HQ....you are super stylin' girl.....you ALWAYS look perfect


----------



## NatLV

Miss T. said:


> My first Chanel love. Classic flap, lamb skin with ghw. Thanks for letting me share!


gorgeous! congrats on your first Chanel


----------



## NatLV

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.


I am loving this reissue! looks amazing


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you are gorgeous DM, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous



You are beyond kind, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

NatLV said:


> I am loving this reissue! looks amazing



Thank you.


----------



## SpeedyLady37

First time brining my maxi single flap to travel.. Best bag ever. Best bag everrrrr!!!


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing open toe clog last Friday to work


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.



Loooove your reissue. So gorg!!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage flap:


----------



## Miss CC

Taking my lambskin jumbo out for a ride.


----------



## LGW

Dextersmom said:


> Used my chevron WOC as a clutch tonight.  I love to use this bag when I am going somewhere crowded because I can easily place it on my lap and it takes up no space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411916
> View attachment 3411917


Love your outfit and WOC!


----------



## LGW

Out with my husband this morning


----------



## FunBagz

Red today. Happy Monday, TPFers!


----------



## FunBagz

LGW said:


> Out with my husband this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412972



Fantastic!  Love your whole look!


----------



## auntynat

FunBagz said:


> Red today. Happy Monday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3412984



I love the red caviar with rhw!


----------



## FunBagz

auntynat said:


> I love the red caviar with rhw!



Thanks!  This is actually the M/L size...I just have enormous feet!


----------



## LGW

FunBagz said:


> Red today. Happy Monday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3412984


Love the red bag and shoes. I'm thinking of getting a red bag as all my others are black or navy. What's the wear and tear? Do you need to be mega careful with it?


----------



## FunBagz

LGW said:


> Love the red bag and shoes. I'm thinking of getting a red bag as all my others are black or navy. What's the wear and tear? Do you need to be mega careful with it?



Thanks!  This one is from 2015 Fall Act 1, so I've had it less than a year, but it has held up wonderfully so far.  I am not super careful with my bags, but I rotate them out nearly every day so none of them are used excessively.  Being caviar helps too, I think.  As much as I adore my lamb pieces, I do tend to baby them more just out of paranoia.  I've found the red to be pretty versatile considering my wardrobe is mostly black, white, cream, grey and other neutrals.  It really makes an outfit pop. Good luck finding your perfect red!


----------



## LGW

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  This one is from 2015 Fall Act 1, so I've had it less than a year, but it has held up wonderfully so far.  I am not super careful with my bags, but I rotate them out nearly every day so none of them are used excessively.  Being caviar helps too, I think.  As much as I adore my lamb pieces, I do tend to baby them more just out of paranoia.  I've found the red to be pretty versatile considering my wardrobe is mostly black, white, cream, grey and other neutrals.  It really makes an outfit pop. Good luck finding your perfect red!


Thank you. My wardrobe is the same as yours so I was thinking that red would add a pop of colour. Love the hardware on yours as well. I think I'll have to start looking....


----------



## Dextersmom

LGW said:


> Love your outfit and WOC!



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Loooove your reissue. So gorg!!



Thanks.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Taking my Denim Reissue out today.....love this bag! It suits me and my casual lifestyle perfectly


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3412907
> 
> 
> Taking my lambskin jumbo out for a ride.


Wow it looks so lucious and soft!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Out with my husband this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412972


Love your outfit and bag, brooch and shoes!


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and bag, brooch and shoes!


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

LGW said:


> Out with my husband this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412972



You look great!


----------



## Dextersmom

girlsnstilletos said:


> Taking my Denim Reissue out today.....love this bag! It suits me and my casual lifestyle perfectly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413225



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

@FunBagz Beautiful red!


----------



## Miss T.

NatLV said:


> gorgeous! congrats on your first Chanel



Thank you so much!


----------



## blkclk

Rainbow boy with purple tributes!


----------



## Dextersmom

blkclk said:


> Rainbow boy with purple tributes!



Beautiful!!


----------



## aimeng

blkclk said:


> Rainbow boy with purple tributes!



So beautiful


----------



## Luv n bags

blkclk said:


> Rainbow boy with purple tributes!



Love this!


----------



## DaveyRich23

girlsnstilletos said:


> Taking my Denim Reissue out today.....love this bag! It suits me and my casual lifestyle perfectly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413225



I've always wondered about the wear and tear of a Chanel denim bag. I've always been to scared of it to think of adding it into my collection. Do you have any major problems with the bag when it comes to wear? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

DaveyRich23 said:


> I've always wondered about the wear and tear of a Chanel denim bag. I've always been to scared of it to think of adding it into my collection. Do you have any major problems with the bag when it comes to wear?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Well, not much scares me so I added not one, but two denim bags to my collection!  Since they are material and not leather, there will be more wear and tear over time. Perhaps a distressed denim look?  I expect there to be wear and tear, and it's OK because I buy what I love and plan on enjoying them as much as I can


----------



## FancyMeFresh

FunBagz said:


> Red today. Happy Monday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3412984


Lovely combo!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

girlsnstilletos said:


> Taking my Denim Reissue out today.....love this bag! It suits me and my casual lifestyle perfectly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413225


What a special bag!


----------



## LGW

Dextersmom said:


> You look great!


Thank you ☺


----------



## Jereni

blkclk said:


> Rainbow boy with purple tributes!



Fun combo!


----------



## Jereni

New WOC today. Very excited to get something in this color, it's been lacking from my collection


----------



## FunBagz

Reissue today.


----------



## KristenLuxx

Date night with only a Chanel wallet


----------



## Jereni

KristenLuxx said:


> Date night with only a Chanel wallet



Gorgeous! Love your ring too.


----------



## Summerfriend

FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913



Ahhhh, the Reissue is just GORGEOUS. I never had this bag on my wish list, but it is quickly moving up to #1 thanks to you ladies and gorgeous pics like this one.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jereni said:


> New WOC today. Very excited to get something in this color, it's been lacking from my collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413876


love that colour!


FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913


stunning reissue!


KristenLuxx said:


> Date night with only a Chanel wallet


so pretty!


----------



## Harper Quinn

With one of my favourite dresses (from Cos) and my Chanel slingbacks that I absolutely adore- my favourite shoes in the world!


----------



## FunBagz

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3413978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one of my favourite dresses (from Cos) and my Chanel slingbacks that I absolutely adore- my favourite shoes in the world!



Your dress looks so comfy and your shoes are perfect with it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

FunBagz said:


> Your dress looks so comfy and your shoes are perfect with it!


thanks!


----------



## eve

Ft


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> New WOC today. Very excited to get something in this color, it's been lacking from my collection
> 
> View attachment 3413876



Gorgeous!!    Is that color called dark pink?


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913



Beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3413978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one of my favourite dresses (from Cos) and my Chanel slingbacks that I absolutely adore- my favourite shoes in the world!



Looking very lovely today HQ!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Looking very lovely today HQ!


So kind as always @Dextersmom ! Always inspired by your style


----------



## NatLV

Jereni said:


> New WOC today. Very excited to get something in this color, it's been lacking from my collection
> 
> View attachment 3413876


love this color!


----------



## Jereni

Harper Quinn said:


> love that colour!



Thank you!



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!    Is that color called dark pink?



Thanks and yep!



NatLV said:


> love this color!



Aw thanks!


----------



## FunBagz

Summerfriend said:


> Ahhhh, the Reissue is just GORGEOUS. I never had this bag on my wish list, but it is quickly moving up to #1 thanks to you ladies and gorgeous pics like this one.



Thank you, Summerfriend! I felt the same way about the Reissue at first, but thanks to TPF, I had to have it in my collection and absolutely love it.


----------



## FunBagz

Harper Quinn said:


> stunning reissue!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you, HarperQuinn and Dextersmom


----------



## blackbear2126

Don't know the style name. But it was my first and last sale bag from store a while ago!  wish they will come back one day. Good old days


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> New WOC today. Very excited to get something in this color, it's been lacking from my collection
> 
> View attachment 3413876


Beautiful pop of color with your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913


Love the bag and shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3413978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one of my favourite dresses (from Cos) and my Chanel slingbacks that I absolutely adore- my favourite shoes in the world!


Clear why this dress is your favourite, it's lovely and prefect with the shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

blackbear2126 said:


> Don't know the style name. But it was my first and last sale bag from store a while ago!  wish they will come back one day. Good old days
> View attachment 3414544


Gorgeous bag and shoes!


----------



## BagLady14

WOC went blueberry picking with me.  Had no pockets for my car key.


----------



## Tulip2

I was so inspired by @HarperQuinn & her new pre-loved White Caviar Single Flap Jumbo that I decided to rotate into mine today. It's a great handbag!


Gotta love that Gold Hardware!


----------



## Forex

FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] your bag and your shoes.


----------



## Forex

blackbear2126 said:


> Don't know the style name. But it was my first and last sale bag from store a while ago!  wish they will come back one day. Good old days
> View attachment 3414544


Wow, the bag is so beautiful


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913


that's just beautiful


----------



## ceedoan

Jereni said:


> New WOC today. Very excited to get something in this color, it's been lacking from my collection
> 
> is that dark pink??!!! wow, love the pop of color. the WOC looks great on you!! perfect strap length. i WISH i could rock a WOC!!! (only 5'1", had to sell mine)
> 
> View attachment 3413876





FunBagz said:


> Reissue today.
> View attachment 3413913



beautiful!! is this 225 size??? all these reissues are making me go reissue crazy.


----------



## ceedoan

girlsnstilletos said:


> Taking my Denim Reissue out today.....love this bag! It suits me and my casual lifestyle perfectly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413225



i love the denim reissues! i wanted the mini o case but they were not available in the states... only overseas.


----------



## UpTime

Tulip2 said:


> I was so inspired by @HarperQuinn & her new pre-loved White Caviar Single Flap Jumbo that I decided to rotate into mine today. It's a great handbag!
> View attachment 3415234
> 
> Gotta love that Gold Hardware!


Seriously, you make me want this bag as this cruise collection, there will be jumbo white caviar ghw. Love your collection Tulip


----------



## Dextersmom

Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!
> View attachment 3415599


Very lovely. I'm so so jealous. Im still waiting on this  bag and all the pretty pix of this bag is driving me crazy, LOL . It looks great on you.


----------



## FunBagz

ceedoan said:


> beautiful!! is this 225 size??? all these reissues are making me go reissue crazy.



Thank you, ceedoan. This is the 225/small size...perfect size for me and looks great crossbody.


----------



## NatLV

Tulip2 said:


> I was so inspired by @HarperQuinn & her new pre-loved White Caviar Single Flap Jumbo that I decided to rotate into mine today. It's a great handbag!
> View attachment 3415234
> 
> Gotta love that Gold Hardware!


love the combo!!! so summery and vacation like! in love with your and HQ's white jumbo


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Very lovely. I'm so so jealous. Im still waiting on this  bag and all the pretty pix of this bag is driving me crazy, LOL . It looks great on you.



Thank you.  i hope that yours will arrive soon.


----------



## ceedoan

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!
> View attachment 3415599



all these pics are making me want this same combo!! lol. the strap drop is the perfect length on you, would u mind sharing how tall you are?? i'm hoping i have better luck with a rect mini than i did with a WOC (strap too long on me). i find the square mini to be a great length for me currently and hoping i can get away with carrying a rect mini too (from my research the strap drop is pretty significant between the two but i plan on wearing it mainly cross body and not on the shoulder!)


----------



## blackbear2126

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes!





Forex said:


> Wow, the bag is so beautiful



Thank you. I love this bag! It is cross body, burgundy interior with 2 compartments and has a rear pocket in distressed quilted calf but with boy chains


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!
> View attachment 3415599



Lovely as usual. I love your new rect min... Super pretty


----------



## FunBagz

Headed out for a weekend at the beach with my trusty Boy WOC.


----------



## Keren16

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412517
> View attachment 3412518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite bag of the moment.



Love your Reissue![emoji173]️
It's my favorite Chanel bag!


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!
> View attachment 3415599



Looks greats on you! I wish I could wear the mini but it just looks funny on me for some reason.


----------



## Jereni

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful pop of color with your outfit!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Headed out for a weekend at the beach with my trusty Boy WOC.
> View attachment 3415964



Lovely. Just got my first lambskin boy and it is [emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> all these pics are making me want this same combo!! lol. the strap drop is the perfect length on you, would u mind sharing how tall you are?? i'm hoping i have better luck with a rect mini than i did with a WOC (strap too long on me). i find the square mini to be a great length for me currently and hoping i can get away with carrying a rect mini too (from my research the strap drop is pretty significant between the two but i plan on wearing it mainly cross body and not on the shoulder!)



Hi ceedoan, I am 5'8 1/2.  I hope that you will find a mini that you love.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Lovely as usual. I love your new rect min... Super pretty



Thank you bagnshoe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Keren16 said:


> Love your Reissue![emoji173]️
> It's my favorite Chanel bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Looks greats on you! I wish I could wear the mini but it just looks funny on me for some reason.



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Headed out for a weekend at the beach with my trusty Boy WOC.
> View attachment 3415964



Gorgeous WOC. The hardware is beautiful.


----------



## MissSteel

Celebrating our first wedding anniversary with hubby, mini got to join us


----------



## Elsbeth_

MissSteel said:


> Celebrating our first wedding anniversary with hubby, mini got to join us
> View attachment 3416132



Ooo, happy anniversary to you both. That mini looks good!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my mini.


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my mini.



Love your beach-ey casual style with the mini! Perfect!


----------



## Tulip2

UpTime said:


> Seriously, you make me want this bag as this cruise collection, there will be jumbo white caviar ghw. Love your collection Tulip


Thanks so much UpTime!  I haven't carried her in a while, but I think I'll keep carrying it for a while now.  I just love it too.  Hope you get one.  It really is a classic.


----------



## Tulip2

NatLV said:


> love the combo!!! so summery and vacation like! in love with your and HQ's white jumbo


Whoo, vacation.  Man do I need one.  I'm also happy for @HarperQuinn for finding one in such great shape.


----------



## blkclk

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!





aimeng said:


> So beautiful





tigertrixie said:


> Love this!



Thank you so much! I love the combination too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tulip2 said:


> I was so inspired by @HarperQuinn & her new pre-loved White Caviar Single Flap Jumbo that I decided to rotate into mine today. It's a great handbag!
> View attachment 3415234
> 
> Gotta love that Gold Hardware!


Just stunning and perfect for Summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!
> View attachment 3415599


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

MissSteel said:


> Celebrating our first wedding anniversary with hubby, mini got to join us
> View attachment 3416132


Happy anniversay!
Looking fabulous and love your mini!


----------



## LI94

Love my Chanel Jumbo Maxi XL


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> I was so inspired by @HarperQuinn & her new pre-loved White Caviar Single Flap Jumbo that I decided to rotate into mine today. It's a great handbag!
> View attachment 3415234
> 
> Gotta love that Gold Hardware!


awesome look!


----------



## Harper Quinn

LI94 said:


> Love my Chanel Jumbo Maxi XL
> View attachment 3416305


love this. great find


----------



## Harper Quinn

So in


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Love your beach-ey casual style with the mini! Perfect!



Thank you FunBagz.  I do live at the beach, so this is pretty much my daily uniform; tank and skirt with sandals and a favorite handbag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3416306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in



Very beautiful HQ; from head to toe.


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Headed out for a weekend at the beach with my trusty Boy WOC.
> View attachment 3415964


Wow your Boy is gorgeous!  Have a great time at the beach!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3416306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in


Oh Harper, you look gorgeous today!  This handbag suits you so well and your dress is so cute!  (I took my stupid picture at work...it seems I live at work).


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> Just stunning and perfect for Summer!


Awe thanks Bibi.  @HarperQuinn has inspired me to grab this baby out.  Haven't carried her in years.  I really do try to rotate my handbags...


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Very beautiful HQ; from head to toe.





Tulip2 said:


> I was so inspired by @HarperQuinn & her new pre-loved White Caviar Single Flap Jumbo that I decided to rotate into mine today. It's a great handbag!
> View attachment 3415234
> 
> Gotta love that Gold Hardware!





LI94 said:


> Love my Chanel Jumbo Maxi XL
> View attachment 3416305





Dextersmom said:


> Very beautiful HQ; from head to toe.





Tulip2 said:


> Oh Harper, you look gorgeous today!  This handbag suits you so well and your dress is so cute!  (I took my stupid picture at work...it seems I live at work).



Thank you so much my lovely friends. Tulip- it's good to work- makes us afford Chanel!


----------



## purseaddict**

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3401183
> View attachment 3401185
> 
> Brought my vanity case out for the first time! Love how much it can hold[emoji4][emoji4] realise it is much easier if I leave it half open..the zips can be a lil hard to work with 1 hand. Looking forward to my next chanel seasonal bag!


It's GORGEOUS!!! Do you mind sharing if that is the medium or large size?!


----------



## Shan29

purseaddict** said:


> It's GORGEOUS!!! Do you mind sharing if that is the medium or large size?!



Hii! This is the large size[emoji1] thank you! I had enough of chanel bags not holding enough so i decided to go big![emoji38]


----------



## Harper Quinn

White addiction!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3416306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in





Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3417015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White addiction!!!


The white and gold hardware are beautiful! You look stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Reissue.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417252


I just can keep looking at this beauty!
Have fun!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> I just can keep looking at this beauty!
> Have fun!



Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bibi25260 said:


> The white and gold hardware are beautiful! You look stunning!



You are so kind Bibi, thank you! 



Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417252



My fave bag!


----------



## jax818

W


----------



## Elsbeth_

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417252



Hot here too! Have fun with your reissue!


----------



## Vanana

Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Vanana

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3416306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in



That's a beautiful outfit! the colors just go together so well for the summer!


----------



## Dextersmom

Elsbeth_ said:


> Hot here too! Have fun with your reissue!



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542



Looking lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> You are so kind Bibi, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> My fave bag!



Thanks HQ.


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542



Gorgeous and classy!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely!





Jereni said:


> Gorgeous and classy!



Thank you ladies! Hope all's well with you and happy Friiiiiiday!


----------



## FunBagz

Took my Boy WOC to dinner tonight


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542





FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3417670
> 
> Took my Boy WOC to dinner tonight



looking great Ladies! love both bags


----------



## Summerfriend

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542



I die.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3417670
> 
> Took my Boy WOC to dinner tonight



Hope you had a fabulous dinner.  You and your boy look beautiful.


----------



## Liketoshop88

NatLV said:


> what size it it, I caught myself staring at your bag for about 15 min now LOL... something about reissues - I feel like they are whispering my name ... )))


I feel the same way! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542


You look so chic!


----------



## Vanana

Summerfriend said:


> I die.



Hahaha thanks you're so funny


----------



## Vanana

NatLV said:


> looking great Ladies! love both bags


Thank you!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so chic!


Thanks Bibi! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Milky caramel

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3416306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in


Luv ur dress


----------



## Bibi25260

First time out with the all black.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with the all black.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3418100



GORGEOUS Bibi!! It goes so well with that pop of red!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Elsbeth_ said:


> GORGEOUS Bibi!! It goes so well with that pop of red!!


Aww thank you, you're so kind!
Love how the bag can be dress up or down.


----------



## leooh

out for early birthday dinner with my vintage oversized cc maxi flap...


----------



## Forex

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with the all black.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3418100


Beautiful bag and outfit bibi


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542


I [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] your bag and your shoes so much Vanana


----------



## Bibi25260

Forex said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit bibi


Thank you Forex!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with the all black.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3418100



You look gorgeous Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3418117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out for early birthday dinner with my vintage oversized cc maxi flap...



Very lovely leooh!


----------



## Alice26

IG@aliceandwil


----------



## Dextersmom

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3418283
> 
> 
> IG@aliceandwil



Very pretty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look gorgeous Bibi!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3418283
> 
> 
> IG@aliceandwil


Gorgeous bag, prefect with your bracelet!


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Very lovely leooh!



thank you dear dextersmom [emoji8]


----------



## SunBunny

My boy hanging out with me in the dressing room at Nordies


----------



## NatLV

SunBunny said:


> My boy hanging out with me in the dressing room at Nordies
> View attachment 3418715


oohhh........what a special boy!!! love it !!


----------



## SunBunny

NatLV said:


> oohhh........what a special boy!!! love it !!



Thank you NatLV! He gives me butterflies all the time


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with the all black.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3418100



So pretty!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with the all black.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3418100


Looking lovely!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542


beautiful!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I was packing and tried a look. Don't normally wear sunglasses at home! From my Instagram...


----------



## UpTime

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3419204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing and tried a look. Don't normally wear sunglasses at home! From my Instagram...


Pretty girl


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you!


Harper Quinn said:


> Looking lovely!


Thank you!


Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3419204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing and tried a look. Don't normally wear sunglasses at home! From my Instagram...


A simple white dress but with great impact: lovely dress and gorgeous mini!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3417015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White addiction!!!


Oh so gorgeous HQ!  No matter how you style it, it (& you) look fabulous!  I just love seeing it on you every time!


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417252


I love this look!  Those pink shorts are TDF.  Your Reissue looks perfect.  Stay cool girl.


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542


Wow Vanana, you look gorgeous today!


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3417670
> 
> Took my Boy WOC to dinner tonight


Love your whole look!  Your dress is so pretty, and of course your Boy looks fabulous with it too!


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with the all black.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3418100


Love your look today Bibi.  Your red pants just pop off the page.  Plus your all black Reissue is TDF & looks great with them.


----------



## Tulip2

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3418283
> 
> 
> IG@aliceandwil


Oooh, I haven't seen this handbag in that gorgeous color.  I love the hardware on it too.  Very different & unique.


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3419204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing and tried a look. Don't normally wear sunglasses at home! From my Instagram...


Love your cold shoulder white dress.  It looks so great on you and your Chanel is just perfect with it too.


----------



## Cconit

Sunday FUNday with my o mini clutch with chain


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Love your cold shoulder white dress.  It looks so great on you and your Chanel is just perfect with it too.


Thank you dear Tulip! I am so inspired by your beautiful, well thought after collection and glad you are a fellow white Chanel lover!



Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna for the day and brought my new mini with me!
> View attachment 3415599


gorgeous mini!


Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action... Happy Friday everyone!!!
> View attachment 3417542


gorgeous reissue!


UpTime said:


> Pretty girl


you're too kind. thank you 


Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> A simple white dress but with great impact: lovely dress and gorgeous mini!


Thanks Bibi! The dress is from Zara. Chanel just elevated any look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> I love this look!  Those pink shorts are TDF.  Your Reissue looks perfect.  Stay cool girl.



Thanks Tulip!  My shorts are from Anthropologie and are from their own line Pilcro.  They are denim and have just a touch of stretch; I literally think I have them in 7 colors!


----------



## Dextersmom

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3419487
> View attachment 3419490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday FUNday with my o mini clutch with chain



Cute!


----------



## allthingsblack

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3413978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one of my favourite dresses (from Cos) and my Chanel slingbacks that I absolutely adore- my favourite shoes in the world!


I'm trying very hard to resist getting these shoes and then I see your pic... arhhh...anyway, love you style!


----------



## Jereni

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3419487
> View attachment 3419490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday FUNday with my o mini clutch with chain



Great little bag!


----------



## Cconit

Dextersmom said:


> Cute!


Thank you! I like it so much that I've reserved the red.


----------



## Cconit

Jereni said:


> Great little bag!


Yes it is! Great alternative to the classic woc styles.


----------



## Cconit

2nd post of the day Headed to a comedy show with my dark beige 15c boy. Hubby said the choker adds too much to the outfit but I don't mind being over the top sometimes.


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Wow Vanana, you look gorgeous today!



Howdy Tuliip2! Long time no "see"! Hope you've been well!


----------



## Forex

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3419204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing and tried a look. Don't normally wear sunglasses at home! From my Instagram...


I love your dress HQ. Look realky good with your mini


----------



## Harper Quinn

allthingsblack said:


> I'm trying very hard to resist getting these shoes and then I see your pic... arhhh...anyway, love you style!


you are just too kind, thank you. I love the slingbacks- they are just so elegant and comfortable! If you can get them, then definitely do!


Forex said:


> I love your dress HQ. Look realky good with your mini



Thank you dear Forex, Zara's on it this summer with dresses and minis just match so much!


----------



## Jereni

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3419686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd post of the day Headed to a comedy show with my dark beige 15c boy. Hubby said the choker adds too much to the outfit but I don't mind being over the top sometimes.



LOVE this look!


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Howdy Tuliip2! Long time no "see"! Hope you've been well!


Well, things have been weird.  First, we had to replace an entire line of plumbing under the house.  it was horrible.  Then I came home from work and it was 87 degrees in my house.  New air conditioner installed the next day.  Ugh.  Hopefully this is all behind us now.


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks Tulip!  My shorts are from Anthropologie and are from their own line Pilcro.  They are denim and have just a touch of stretch; I literally think I have them in 7 colors!


Wow, 7 different colors.  I'm the same way, if I find something I like and it fits so well, I'll go for it in all sorts of colors.  But I really do like them in pink!


----------



## Tulip2

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3419487
> View attachment 3419490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday FUNday with my o mini clutch with chain


This is so cute!  I've never seen this IRL.  Love the length & size of the sweet chain.  Just darling!


----------



## Tulip2

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3419686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd post of the day Headed to a comedy show with my dark beige 15c boy. *Hubby said the choker adds too much to the outfi*t but I don't mind being over the top sometimes.


Hahaha, I like the choker a lot!  Of course the Boy steals the show though.  Hope y'all had lots of laughs.


----------



## Bibi25260

Tulip2 said:


> Love your look today Bibi.  Your red pants just pop off the page.  Plus your all black Reissue is TDF & looks great with them.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Cconit

Jereni said:


> LOVE this look!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Cconit

Tulip2 said:


> Hahaha, I like the choker a lot!  Of course the Boy steals the show though.  Hope y'all had lots of laughs.



Boys will be boys yes the show was great, I was literally in tears.


----------



## FunBagz

A fun shot of my red CF...


----------



## Ketaki

Couldn't resist. Had to take my new baby out right away


----------



## Vienna

Yesterday with beige WOC [emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Dextersmom

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3421237



Gorgeous WOC!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Black caviar WOC today....it just felt like a black and gold day.


----------



## Bibi25260

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3421237


Gorgeous Boy, perfect with camel!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Black caviar WOC today....it just felt like a black and gold day.
> View attachment 3421376
> View attachment 3421377


Love black and gold, and your sandals!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3421237


Love the colour of your woc and that Longchamp is gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love black and gold, and your sandals!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3419204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing and tried a look. Don't normally wear sunglasses at home! From my Instagram...


Your mini is so cute! There is only one in red (color wanted!) at a boutique I'm visiting on Saturday. I'm not sure if the mini will hold my essentials, so I'm on the fence about it! I love the look but need to make sure it's something I would use regularly.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!


----------



## Harper Quinn

girlsnstilletos said:


> Your mini is so cute! There is only one in red (color wanted!) at a boutique I'm visiting on Saturday. I'm not sure if the mini will hold my essentials, so I'm on the fence about it! I love the look but need to make sure it's something I would use regularly.


Thanks! I love minis and find them so easy to wear. I don't carry much on me. Carrying sunglasses can be problematic which is the only thing that annoys me slightly!


----------



## Jereni

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3421237



Omg I love this green! What season is this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks! I love minis and find them so easy to wear. I don't carry much on me. Carrying sunglasses can be problematic which is the only thing that annoys me slightly!


Having a place to put my sunglasses safely (not on head, hanging on shirt) is definitely an issue for me. I wear them all the time unless it's raining, which doesn't happen too often. Or at night. I have smaller bags for night but prefer medium to larger bags for day. I love the mini though, super cute!


----------



## Alice26

Tulip2 said:


> Oooh, I haven't seen this handbag in that gorgeous color.  I love the hardware on it too.  Very different & unique.



Thank you Tulip2 [emoji5], you have an amazing collection


----------



## March786

Ketaki said:


> Couldn't resist. Had to take my new baby out right away
> 
> View attachment 3421222



Loving the new baby [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3421228
> 
> Yesterday with beige WOC [emoji173]️



That looked so perfect on you!


----------



## Vanana

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3421237


Wow that's a beautiful green! It looks so perfect against that tan/brown color too!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Black caviar WOC today....it just felt like a black and gold day.
> View attachment 3421376
> View attachment 3421377



You have great taste in bags and also sandals!!!!


----------



## Vanana

4dayslikethese said:


> View attachment 3422083
> 
> Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!


oh... so jelly... I heart that outfit!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You have great taste in bags and also sandals!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Cconit

Headed to a concert with my o mini clutch


----------



## Rami00

It's a reissue kinda day!


----------



## loveydovey35

After years of wanting the Classic Double Flap Jumbo, I finally caved this past week and I am so glad I did! LOVE it so much. Here are some pictures with the handbag in casual and work outfits.


----------



## loveydovey35

I accidentally deled the second picture, here it is.


----------



## chanel79




----------



## misstrine85

At the beach today - not bathing though


----------



## Dextersmom

Running out with my mini today.


----------



## Bibi25260

chanel79 said:


>


What a beautiful reissue, love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Running out with my mini today.
> View attachment 3423444


Your mini is gorgeous and great with sneakers!


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> Running out with my mini today.
> View attachment 3423444



Looking fab, love the casual look!


----------



## Cconit

Going to shop nordy anniversary sale with my  old medium red boy and my Chanel trainers


----------



## Cconit

Btw I just want to tell you all how beautiful you are and that you all inspire me everyday to get up, get dressed, and make it a great day. I just recently had a baby and packed on tons of weight and went in to hiding. I'm slowly regaining my confidence. Thank you for letting me share my pics and giving me the feedback, it really brightens my day.


----------



## Doodles78

Cconit said:


> Btw I just want to tell you all how beautiful you are and that you all inspire me everyday to get up, get dressed, and make it a great day. I just recently had a baby and packed on tons of weight and went in to hiding. I'm slowly regaining my confidence. Thank you for letting me share my pics and giving me the feedback, it really brightens my day.


Hey fellow mama! I totally understand. It is so hard being a mom and enduring all the changes (physical too) but here is a hug! You also look fantastic, I might add. You do not look like someone who put on ¨a ton of weight΅ at all!!!!! I am cheering you on! You look great.


----------



## Doodles78

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3423470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to shop nordy anniversary sale with my  old medium red boy and my Chanel trainers


I like your look


----------



## Dextersmom

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3423470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to shop nordy anniversary sale with my  old medium red boy and my Chanel trainers



Love you Boy!! Have fun shopping!


----------



## ceedoan

Cconit said:


> Btw I just want to tell you all how beautiful you are and that you all inspire me everyday to get up, get dressed, and make it a great day. I just recently had a baby and packed on tons of weight and went in to hiding. I'm slowly regaining my confidence. Thank you for letting me share my pics and giving me the feedback, it really brightens my day.



U look gorgeous in your mod shots and congrats on the baby!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Cconit

Doodles78 said:


> Hey fellow mama! I totally understand. It is so hard being a mom and enduring all the changes (physical too) but here is a hug! You also look fantastic, I might add. You do not look like someone who put on ¨a ton of weight΅ at all!!!!! I am cheering you on! You look great.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Cconit

ceedoan said:


> U look gorgeous in your mod shots and congrats on the baby!!! [emoji8]


Thank you!!


----------



## MarieB1

Going out with my WOC and my Chanel espadrilles. Finally found the espadrilles in Miami so happy!! 

U ladies all look fabulous!! All your bags look amazing!!


----------



## Forex

Cconit said:


> Btw I just want to tell you all how beautiful you are and that you all inspire me everyday to get up, get dressed, and make it a great day. I just recently had a baby and packed on tons of weight and went in to hiding. I'm slowly regaining my confidence. Thank you for letting me share my pics and giving me the feedback, it really brightens my day. [emoji813]


I enjoy your mod shot very much, and i'm glad that you are regaining your confidence. I just have a baby too and im still hiding lol


----------



## Forex

loveydovey35 said:


> After years of wanting the Classic Double Flap Jumbo, I finally caved this past week and I am so glad I did! LOVE it so much. Here are some pictures with the handbag in casual and work outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423281


The jumbo looks good on you [emoji106]


----------



## Forex

chanel79 said:


>


Beautiful reissue


----------



## jenian

Wearing my new added collection. It's so unique [emoji7] love it! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a reissue kinda day!


This is perfection!   I remeber falling in love with the reissue from your pics on Instagram, truly a holy grail!


----------



## Lulubag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a reissue kinda day!



Love it! What size is this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## makeupmama

Not a bag but a shawl that I got from the Chanel boutique in the airport. Super soft and keeps me warm. IT looks wonderful with my Gucci bamboo daily clutch as well


----------



## Rami00

Chanel square mini n action!


----------



## gsrdez1

Chanel reissue gone strawberry picking!


----------



## Cconit

Forex said:


> I enjoy your mod shot very much, and i'm glad that you are regaining your confidence. I just have a baby too and im still hiding lol


Thank you! Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Cconit

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!


I love this pic for so many reasons!!! Beautiful!


----------



## auntynat

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!



Love the mini, the look and the expression on mr-waiting-patiently!!!


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!



Another stunning picture Rami, loooove it [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!



Stunning as always, Rami!  And I even can't tell you how much I adore your pup!


----------



## Rami00

Cconit said:


> I love this pic for so many reasons!!! Beautiful!





auntynat said:


> Love the mini, the look and the expression on mr-waiting-patiently!!!





March786 said:


> Another stunning picture Rami, loooove it [emoji4][emoji4]





FunBagz said:


> Stunning as always, Rami!  And I even can't tell you how much I adore your pup!



Thank you so much! He is my sweetheart  

Enjoy your Friday and have a great weekend xx


----------



## Jereni

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3423115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to a concert with my o mini clutch



OMG I love your sandals!


----------



## Jereni

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!



Hahaha love it. Puppy clearly loves Chanel also.


----------



## Jereni

CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.


----------



## UpTime

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233


Look really good on you. As long as you enjoy them all, I dont see what wrong to keep having them ....more[emoji7]


----------



## FunBagz

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233



Looking sharp, Jereni!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233


Love the outfit and bag!!
May I aks where's your jacket from?


----------



## Cconit

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233


You look great! I love those shoes paired with the blazer. Perfect combo


----------



## Vienna

Been obsessed with my WOCs lately. About to run errands with lavender WOC. The color looks so different with and without the flash.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!


Love your pittie puppy too


----------



## Jereni

UpTime said:


> Look really good on you. As long as you enjoy them all, I dont see what wrong to keep having them ....more[emoji7]





FunBagz said:


> Looking sharp, Jereni!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the outfit and bag!!
> May I aks where's your jacket from?



Thanks all!

The blazer is the brand Anne Klein... It is called the boyfriend one-button blazer. I found it on Amazon but I'm not seeing it for sale anywhere right now.


----------



## Cconit

Carrying my Trapezio


----------



## chanel79

experimenting


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!


YAY you're back!!! Lovely as always!


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233



Fantastic casual chic look!


----------



## Vanana

Vienna said:


> Been obsessed with my WOCs lately. About to run errands with lavender WOC. The color looks so different with and without the flash.
> View attachment 3424632
> 
> View attachment 3424633


 
OMG this is sooooo pretty!!! it's like a fluffy lavender cloud!!!


----------



## Canadianchick

The bag that started my Chanel obsession.


----------



## San2222

Remember this 14s fuschia when we all anxiously wait for the release of this beautiful mini...


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> The blazer is the brand Anne Klein... It is called the boyfriend one-button blazer. I found it on Amazon but I'm not seeing it for sale anywhere right now.


Thanks, we don't have Anne Klein clothing here


----------



## luxi_max

Feeling matchy this week!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vienna said:


> Been obsessed with my WOCs lately. About to run errands with lavender WOC. The color looks so different with and without the flash.
> View attachment 3424632
> 
> View attachment 3424633


Pretty color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3425066
> 
> 
> The bag that started my Chanel obsession.


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

San2222 said:


> Remember this 14s fuschia when we all anxiously wait for the release of this beautiful mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425152


You look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

luxi_max said:


> Feeling matchy this week!
> 
> View attachment 3425273
> 
> View attachment 3425274


Both combos are gorgeous!


----------



## luxi_max

Bibi25260 said:


> Both combos are gorgeous!



Thanks, Bibi!


----------



## jenian

Going to a dinner with dh [emoji4] wearing my 5 crystals cc long necklace, chevron woc and chain sandals. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Bibi25260

jenian said:


> View attachment 3425424
> 
> 
> Going to a dinner with dh [emoji4] wearing my 5 crystals cc long necklace, chevron woc and chain sandals. Have a great weekend everyone.


Looking so chic!
Have a great dinner and weekend!


----------



## Elsbeth_

jenian said:


> View attachment 3425424
> 
> 
> Going to a dinner with dh [emoji4] wearing my 5 crystals cc long necklace, chevron woc and chain sandals. Have a great weekend everyone.



I love the look, so classy!!


----------



## jenian

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking so chic!
> Have a great dinner and weekend!



Thank you bibi25260 [emoji4]



Elsbeth_ said:


> I love the look, so classy!!



Oh thank you too elsbeth [emoji5]


----------



## Forex

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!


I always enjoy your picture, very lovely. [emoji173] your mini


----------



## Forex

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233


I love this WOC, I dont think they have it any more in the store right? Last time i checked they have patent eyelet so i didn't get it


----------



## Forex

jenian said:


> View attachment 3425424
> 
> 
> Going to a dinner with dh [emoji4] wearing my 5 crystals cc long necklace, chevron woc and chain sandals. Have a great weekend everyone.


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] everything of your outfit


----------



## bagloverny

Heading out with my old medium dark blue Boy bag


----------



## jenian

Forex said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] everything of your outfit



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## essential

I love your Boy bag, Bagloverny!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for dinner with my Stingray WOC this evening.


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my Stingray WOC this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426112
> View attachment 3426113



The bracelets are lovely with the stingray!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my Stingray WOC this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426112
> View attachment 3426113


Love your stingray WOC! You look stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455


Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it!


many thanks dear Bibi! (I can't take good modshots since I don't have a large enough mirror) Congrats again on your recent beauties. I'm suffering the Chanel addicition in full throttle at the moment


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> The bracelets are lovely with the stingray!



Thank you tigertrixie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your stingray WOC! You look stunning!



Thank you so much Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455



Looking lovely my friend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> many thanks dear Bibi! (I can't take good modshots since I don't have a large enough mirror) Congrats again on your recent beauties. I'm suffering the Chanel addicition in full throttle at the moment


You did a great mod shot! Keep them posting! 
Thank you!
I believe we'll see more of your upcoming Chanel purchases


----------



## Milky caramel

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455


Luv

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455



Love the 224 on you!


----------



## Jereni

Forex said:


> I love this WOC, I dont think they have it any more in the store right? Last time i checked they have patent eyelet so i didn't get it



I haven't seen it in stores no. There's a black goatskin one just like mine on Tradesy right now though.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely my friend!!





Bibi25260 said:


> You did a great mod shot! Keep them posting!
> Thank you!
> I believe we'll see more of your upcoming Chanel purchases





Jereni said:


> Love the 224 on you!


 i blush...thank you kindly dearest Chanel ladies but I just can not rock a modshot or selfie...EVER! You are all uber kind!


----------



## Kendie26

Milky caramel said:


> Luv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


thanks so very much Milky caramel! appreciate it...


----------



## Harper Quinn

Juno's so bored with me posing in Chanel she turned her back and went to sleep!


----------



## Dextersmom

Loving my mini.


----------



## Rami00

The blingy bag in my wardrobe!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Loving my mini.
> View attachment 3426725


Love it too!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3426654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juno's so bored with me posing in Chanel she turned her back and went to sleep!



[emoji322][emoji93]Killing it as usual HQ!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Been thinking of you per our last chat [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3426747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blingy bag in my wardrobe!!



OUT OF THIS WORLD!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji93][emoji106]so beautiful Rami [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Loving my mini.
> View attachment 3426725



Everyday you amaze me![emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji126]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455


This is just the best! Such a beautiful and elegant bag and you wear it so well


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> OUT OF THIS WORLD!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji93][emoji106]so beautiful Rami [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455


SO cute!!! this is such a rare and difficult to find size!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> SO cute!!! this is such a rare and difficult to find size!





Harper Quinn said:


> This is just the best! Such a beautiful and elegant bag and you wear it so well


Double thanks dear friends!
Vanana~I am still learning SO much about Chanel & I actually had NO idea whatsoever when I bought my mini reissue at Saks that it was somewhat rare. The SA didn't tell me that & I just had no idea! I just got super lucky that day I suppose. I'm thankful every time I wear her.
HQ girlfriend~ high praise coming from super stylin' YOU ..thanks woman!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it too!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Everyday you amaze me![emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji126]



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Dany_37

LGW said:


> Out with my husband this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412972


You look amazing...from head to toe!


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3426747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blingy bag in my wardrobe!!


Chanel, Cartier and Tiffany! 
Such a lovely pic


----------



## Nanciii

Shopping with my jumbo～o(^_-)O


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!


just scrolling back now & this pic makes me smile big! You look lovely. LOVE the bag, dress & shoes....perfect combo! Your doggie is uber adorable/handsome....love his/her expression.


----------



## Kendie26

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3427227
> 
> 
> Shopping with my jumbo～o(^_-)O


Looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3427227
> 
> 
> Shopping with my jumbo～o(^_-)O


Love love love!!


----------



## FunBagz

Jumbo black lamb with shiny ruthenium (gunmetal) HW today with her sidekick, black lamb cardholder with SHW.  Happy Monday, TPFers!


----------



## loveydovey35

Heading to work with my navy blue Boy today, hoping you all have a great week!


----------



## luprisu

loveydovey35 said:


> Heading to work with my navy blue Boy today, hoping you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3427496


I love it!! Could you share the name of this boy bag, is it the one with a chain on the outline?


----------



## Tall1Grl

FunBagz said:


> Jumbo black lamb with shiny ruthenium (gunmetal) HW today with her sidekick, black lamb cardholder with SHW.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3427447


Oh wow gorgeous! Ladies are killing it with the jumbo's!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

loveydovey35 said:


> Heading to work with my navy blue Boy today, hoping you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3427496


You are rockin that boy bag and I Love your Rockstuds!!


----------



## loveydovey35

luprisu said:


> I love it!! Could you share the name of this boy bag, is it the one with a chain on the outline?


this is from the 2015 collection, boy with top handle and chain on the outline, I saw it in black in a smaller size at the Palm Beach Gardens, Florida, boutique this past weekend, give them a call, ask for Barbara or Marie (561) 622-2055. They will be happy to send you pictures of what they have, they ship domestic and international.


----------



## loveydovey35

Tall1Grl said:


> You are rockin that boy bag and I Love your Rockstuds!!



Thank you so much Tall1Grl!


----------



## Vienna

Couldn't resist.... Brought my lavender WOC out again today. I'm so in love with this color [emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## luprisu

loveydovey35 said:


> this is from the 2015 collection, boy with top handle and chain on the outline, I saw it in black in a smaller size at the Palm Beach Gardens, Florida, boutique this past weekend, give them a call, ask for Barbara or Marie (561) 622-2055. They will be happy to send you pictures of what they have, they ship domestic and international.


Thank you for the info


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my Stingray WOC this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426112
> View attachment 3426113



Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous as always!!



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3428134
> 
> Couldn't resist.... Brought my lavender WOC out again today. I'm so in love with this color [emoji171][emoji170]



It is so pretty!


----------



## SunBunny

loveydovey35 said:


> Heading to work with my navy blue Boy today, hoping you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3427496



Love this Salzburg boy and your whole outfit! I have this boy in black but I was fortunate enough to see it in the navy and it's a gorgeous navy hue [emoji4]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Red mini today


----------



## loveydovey35

SunBunny said:


> Love this Salzburg boy and your whole outfit! I have this boy in black but I was fortunate enough to see it in the navy and it's a gorgeous navy hue [emoji4]


Thank you!!! Its grown on me since I bought it


----------



## Elsbeth_

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3428507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red mini today


Well, hello there beautiful!!


----------



## lolalein

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3428507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red mini today



It's not new collection, is it?


----------



## Harper Quinn

lolalein said:


> It's not new collection, is it?


No, it's from 2014


----------



## Harper Quinn

Elsbeth_ said:


> Well, hello there beautiful!!


Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3428134
> 
> Couldn't resist.... Brought my lavender WOC out again today. I'm so in love with this color [emoji171][emoji170]


oh so lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my mini.


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my mini.
> View attachment 3429371



Looking lovely as usual .


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my mini.
> View attachment 3429371


Indeed lovely looking as always!


----------



## AAngela

Kendie26 said:


> Another TPFr asked me for modshot of mini reissue (224 size)-I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426455


I so want your bag but the 224 hardware changes seasonally so its a difficult style to find.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Spinning the Chanel wheel!


----------



## D3183

Navy classic ready to go out!


----------



## Tulip2

chanel79 said:


>


Oh wow, this Gold Reissue is gorgeous!  I'm on the search for one like this.  It's so beautiful!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!


Wow!!! That's an amazing photo HQ!  I could stare at that all day.


----------



## Tulip2

D3183 said:


> View attachment 3430065
> 
> 
> Navy classic ready to go out!


What a beautiful Navy.  Love the SHW with it too!


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!


Beautiful Mini Rami!  Love your dress too.  And what sweet little (well maybe kind of big) baby do we have photo bombing your post today?  He/she is a real cutie!


----------



## Kendie26

AAngela said:


> I so want your bag but the 224 hardware changes seasonally so its a difficult style to find.


I'll say a quick little prayer that you find one soon....& easily! I just got totally lucky the day I found mine. Good luck!


----------



## AAngela

Kendie26 said:


> I'll say a quick little prayer that you find one soon....& easily! I just got totally lucky the day I found mine. Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## AAngela

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!


What a lovely collection!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Wow!!! That's an amazing photo HQ!  I could stare at that all day.





AAngela said:


> What a lovely collection!



Thank you lovelies!


----------



## leooh

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!



so many cuties to choose from! very cheery collection dear[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

first outing[emoji173]️


----------



## DOVELV

This beautiful bag is perfect for you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed lovely looking as always!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Looking lovely as usual .



Thanks bagnshoe!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

My other bags are going to get jealous....but I just can't help it!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3430390
> 
> View attachment 3430392
> 
> 
> first outing[emoji173]️



You look beautiful!


----------



## calflu

I've posted them on my IG so I thought maybe I should also post here 




From 16S summer sales


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> My other bags are going to get jealous....but I just can't help it!
> View attachment 3430427



dear dextersmom, you look beautiful as well, your photos are tempting me to get the minis...


----------



## littleclouds

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!



Loving all the colors of your mini collection! [emoji173]️


----------



## Elsbeth_

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!



 *swoon*


D3183 said:


> View attachment 3430065
> 
> 
> Navy classic ready to go out!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

leooh said:


> so many cuties to choose from! very cheery collection dear[emoji4]





Dextersmom said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





littleclouds said:


> Loving all the colors of your mini collection! [emoji173]️





Elsbeth_ said:


> *swoon*
> 
> Beautiful!!



Thank you so much my lovely ladies!


----------



## Harper Quinn

leooh said:


> View attachment 3430390
> 
> View attachment 3430392
> 
> 
> first outing[emoji173]️


love that boy!


Dextersmom said:


> My other bags are going to get jealous....but I just can't help it!
> View attachment 3430427



looking fabulous!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> dear dextersmom, you look beautiful as well, your photos are tempting me to get the minis...



Thank you leooh.


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> love that boy!
> 
> 
> looking fabulous!



Thank you HQ!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> My other bags are going to get jealous....but I just can't help it!
> View attachment 3430427


Love your skirt, perfect for Summer and of course that little beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your skirt, perfect for Summer and of course that little beauty!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> My other bags are going to get jealous....but I just can't help it!
> View attachment 3430427



Love the mini and cute kitty!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning the Chanel wheel!



Your mini collection is to die for!!


----------



## Cconit

Last nights bag "New medium" navy blue boy with shiny ghw. Side note: I'm completely obsessed with navy blue right now! Has anyone else noticed a recent influx of that color in fashion besides me?


----------



## Cconit

Today's bag is my "never full" maxi classic black shw with my absolute favorite Chanel shoe the slingback


----------



## ubo22

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's bag is my "never full" maxi classic black shw with my absolute favorite Chanel shoe the slingback


You look great!


----------



## Cconit

ubo22 said:


> You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Miss CC said:


> Your mini collection is to die for!!


thank you 


Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's bag is my "never full" maxi classic black shw with my absolute favorite Chanel shoe the slingback



love the look!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Double slingback action!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love the mini and cute kitty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights bag "New medium" navy blue boy with shiny ghw. Side note: I'm completely obsessed with navy blue right now! Has anyone else noticed a recent influx of that color in fashion besides me?



Looking lovely and yes I agree with you.  I am very close to pulling the trigger on a new Navy Balenciaga City with GHW, as Bal is my other love.


----------



## Cconit

Harper Quinn said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> love the look!



Thank you ❤️


----------



## Cconit

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3431349
> Double slingback action!



I love this pic! Can't wait to get my hands on (or feet in) those shoes


----------



## foreverdreaming

Taking my O-Case for a spin today! Added the tassel for a bit of fun. I really like the playful element it adds =)


----------



## chanel79

After doing housework . Lol


----------



## Kendie26

A few of you asked me for mods~ (which I'm terrible at) My new chevron reissue (226)[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3431349
> Double slingback action!


I adore this pic...even the sweet pup is starry-eyed at TWO fabulous sets of Chanel shoes!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Kendie26 said:


> A few of you asked me for mods~ (which I'm terrible at) My new chevron reissue (226)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431765
> View attachment 3431766



Yay! Such a beautiful colour!! I'm already hoping they will re release it in a couple of years and that I won't be on ban island at that time


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this pic...even the sweet pup is starry-eyed at TWO fabulous sets of Chanel shoes!



Thank you! I love your reissue bag, you are one classy lady!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Cconit said:


> I love this pic! Can't wait to get my hands on (or feet in) those shoes


Thank you! They are super comfortable, I highly recommend them!


----------



## Kendie26

Elsbeth_ said:


> Yay! Such a beautiful colour!! I'm already hoping they will re release it in a couple of years and that I won't be on ban island at that time


Yes! You are destined to have one dearest Elsbeth! (just like hopefully I will find a so black version like yours!) xoxo hugs


----------



## Harper Quinn

It's been a white Chanel day


----------



## Bibi25260

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights bag "New medium" navy blue boy with shiny ghw. Side note: I'm completely obsessed with navy blue right now! Has anyone else noticed a recent influx of that color in fashion besides me?


You look fabulous and love the sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's bag is my "never full" maxi classic black shw with my absolute favorite Chanel shoe the slingback


Looking classy, love the shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harper Quinn said:


> It's been a white Chanel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431840


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> A few of you asked me for mods~ (which I'm terrible at) My new chevron reissue (226)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431765
> View attachment 3431766


Love your chevron, gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you! I love your reissue bag, you are one classy lady!


you are just a lovebug HQ...adore you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Feeling red today.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your chevron, gorgeous on you!


you are too, too kind Bibi, thank you! It would be gorgeous on anyone really! Look forward to seeing many more of your pics!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Feeling red today.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3431851


Too funny, I literally just wrote to you "look forward to more of your pics" & BAM, here you are in all of your glory.....looking PERFECT! Love that pop of color so much..


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> you are too, too kind Bibi, thank you! It would be gorgeous on anyone really! Look forward to seeing many more of your pics!


And I'm looking forward more of your mod shots!


Kendie26 said:


> Too funny, I literally just wrote to you "look forward to more of your pics" & BAM, here you are in all of your glory.....looking PERFECT! Love that pop of color so much..


BAM here I am 
Thank you, you're so sweet!


----------



## loveydovey35

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3430026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST LOVE this gorgeous collection!


----------



## loveydovey35

I still can't believe that this beauty is finally mine, loving it to pieces! Don't mind my little photo bomber in the back ground 

M


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> I still can't believe that this beauty is finally mine, loving it to pieces! Don't mind my little photo bomber in the back ground
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431889


Congrats on this timeless beauty!
It looks gorgeous on you and with your beautiful shoes!


----------



## littleclouds

Out with my champagne mini today to get dear husband's birthday present. But unexpectedly bought something small for myself too [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this timeless beauty!
> It looks gorgeous on you and with your beautiful shoes!


Thank you Bibi25260!


----------



## loveydovey35

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3431916
> 
> Out with my champagne mini today to get dear husband's birthday present. But unexpectedly bought something small for myself too [emoji85][emoji85]



Lovely color, just beautiful! I want to see what you got for yourself!  good for you!


----------



## LGW

Dany_37 said:


> You look amazing...from head to toe!


Thank you so much!


----------



## chanel79

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you! They are super comfortable, I highly recommend them!


Hi harper what size do u get for ur slingbacks? Thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> A few of you asked me for mods~ (which I'm terrible at) My new chevron reissue (226)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431765
> View attachment 3431766



Looks perfect on you, my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Feeling red today.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3431851



Looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

chanel79 said:


> Hi harper what size do u get for ur slingbacks? Thanks


I wear 39 in these, 38.5 in ballet flats. Hope that helps!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Thank you and congrats on your jumbo!


----------



## Pps999

Out with my baby girl today.  A WOC is a must especially with a toddler.


----------



## Jereni

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights bag "New medium" navy blue boy with shiny ghw. Side note: I'm completely obsessed with navy blue right now! Has anyone else noticed a recent influx of that color in fashion besides me?



Lovely, and I love your outfit!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Bibi25260 said:


> Feeling red today.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3431851



Looking lovely, once again!!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Y





loveydovey35 said:


> I still can't believe that this beauty is finally mine, loving it to pieces! Don't mind my little photo bomber in the back ground
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431889


You wear it well, I can feel the love in your picture. And what a cute little photo bomber


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looks perfect on you, my friend!!!


 thank you dearest, as you know I so adore all of YOUR killer fashionista style & modshots


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> I still can't believe that this beauty is finally mine, loving it to pieces! Don't mind my little photo bomber in the back ground
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431889


Love it on you.....looks smashing!! Kudos & kisses to your sweet photo bomber


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Looking gorgeous!!





Elsbeth_ said:


> Looking lovely, once again!!


Thank you my dear Chanel friends!


----------



## Bibi25260

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3431916
> 
> Out with my champagne mini today to get dear husband's birthday present. But unexpectedly bought something small for myself too [emoji85][emoji85]


Love this gold mini!


----------



## Acctt

L


FunBagz said:


> Jumbo black lamb with shiny ruthenium (gunmetal) HW today with her sidekick, black lamb cardholder with SHW.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3427447


Loving the SRHW !!! May I ask you if this hardwarre can easily rub off like the so black? or is it more like the regular silver hardware?


----------



## FunBagz

Acctt said:


> L
> 
> Loving the SRHW !!! May I ask you if this hardwarre can easily rub off like the so black? or is it more like the regular silver hardware?



I've had this bag for over a year and have had no issues with chipping of the hardware.  However, I change my bags out nearly every day, so it doesn't get daily use.


----------



## Limelightlane

First day out with this beauty! Working then shopping at Saks!


----------



## ceedoan

First trip by myself (sans hubby and kiddos) and wearing a backpack and my square mini - the perfect no fuss bag!!! (Obligatory airport bathroom shot [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


----------



## Miss CC

Pps999 said:


> Out with my baby girl today.  A WOC is a must especially with a toddler.



Totally agree!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

white jumbo today


----------



## Tonimichelle

Chauwall said:


> View attachment 3432484
> 
> First day out with this beauty! Working then shopping at Saks!


Gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

Rooftop bar


----------



## Salina_

ceedoan said:


> First trip by myself (sans hubby and kiddos) and wearing a backpack and my square mini - the perfect no fuss bag!!! (Obligatory airport bathroom shot [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 3432628



Gorgeous! I love how the mini looks on you (crossbody)


----------



## bagloverny

Wishing I was in Santorini (where I bought this dress) instead of humid NYC. Out to dinner with my husband, carrying my beloved Boy


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Feeling red today.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3431851


Love this outfit Bibi! I especially love that white shirt!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Wine+Boy=Wow!


----------



## Doodles78

FunBagz said:


> Wine+Boy=Wow!
> View attachment 3433306


Hee hee... It took me a second to see the WOW


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Love this outfit Bibi! I especially love that white shirt!!!


I had to go back to the pic to see what shirt I was wearing LOL
Thank you my dear Chanel friend!


----------



## Doodles78

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3433121
> 
> 
> Wishing I was in Santorini (where I bought this dress) instead of humid NYC. Out to dinner with my husband, carrying my beloved Boy


Don't say that...!  I'm moving to NY next week hee hee


----------



## lovesbmw

Harper Quinn said:


> white jumbo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432825


Love this picture the flowers and chanel are so gorgeous


----------



## Harper Quinn

lovesbmw said:


> Love this picture the flowers and chanel are so gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Baghongkonglady

leooh said:


> View attachment 3430390
> 
> View attachment 3430392
> 
> 
> first outing[emoji173]️


This look is perfection. I love it!


----------



## appl

With me at brunch.


----------



## Elsbeth_

Doodles78 said:


> Don't say that...!  I'm moving to NY next week hee hee



*jealous* NYC is my happy place


----------



## bagloverny

Doodles78 said:


> Don't say that...!  I'm moving to NY next week hee hee


Haha don't worry, NYC is always #1 in my book...nowhere else like it!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3431349
> Double slingback action!


Hahaha, love this!  You sure have a cute pooch there to photo bomb both of your gorgeous sling backs!


----------



## Tulip2

loveydovey35 said:


> I still can't believe that this beauty is finally mine, loving it to pieces! Don't mind my little photo bomber in the back ground
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431889


Love your Classic and those shoes are gorgeous.  I think, I spy, a cute little photo bomber in my eye.  lol


----------



## Tulip2

Pps999 said:


> Out with my baby girl today.  A WOC is a must especially with a toddler.


Oh wow, I love this WOC.  I got lucky and found this color in a New Medium Boy.  It's such a great blue iridescent color.  Your little girl sure looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Tulip2

Chauwall said:


> View attachment 3432484
> 
> First day out with this beauty! Working then shopping at Saks!


Sounds like a great day to me!  Did you find anything at Saks?  Yeh, I'm nosey...


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3432989
> 
> Rooftop bar


Oh clu, this is gorgeous!  I haven't seen it IRL, but if I did, I probably would have to head to the money tree again.  I just love black/white combos and this handbag is so lovely.  Big congrats!


----------



## Tulip2

bagloverny said:


> Haha don't worry, NYC is always #1 in my book...nowhere else like it!


Couldn't agree more.   I especially love it at Christmastime.  Living in NYC is going to be great!


----------



## San2222

With new medium caviar boy...always forget to use him


----------



## ceedoan

Flying back home after a weekend getaway!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Hahaha, love this!  You sure have a cute pooch there to photo bomb both of your gorgeous sling backs!


he is the best


----------



## leooh

Baghongkonglady said:


> This look is perfection. I love it!



thank you dear[emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)


----------



## Limelightlane

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278


 Love that reissue!  I saw it on Friday at Saks and the chain and deep sewing lines had me at Hello!! So lovely, you've got great tastes!!


----------



## Limelightlane

Tulip2 said:


> Sounds like a great day to me!  Did you find anything at Saks?  Yeh, I'm nosey...


Hi, I stopped by Chanel to drool over beige and black reissues (I posted under the shopping finds link) but just bought a white vintage flap coming on Wednesday via mail .


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278


I am so in love with your bag! Happy birthday to your DH!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gold & taupe minis in action with camel boy at the back


----------



## Kendie26

Chauwall said:


> Love that reissue!  I saw it on Friday at Saks and the chain and deep sewing lines had me at Hello!! So lovely, you've got great tastes!!





Harper Quinn said:


> I am so in love with your bag! Happy birthday to your DH!


Thank you both sweet ladies!
Chauwall ~ that's where I got this mini (at Saks, earlier this past spring)...thanks again
Harper Quinn ~ thankyou, as always....you KNOW I always LOVE your bags/pics.....I just scrolled through the mini thread again & that pic of yours with the 4 mini's (your "spinning wheel")~ I would seriously frame that pic....I'd probably enlarge it & hang over our fireplace!!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both sweet ladies!
> Chauwall ~ that's where I got this mini (at Saks, earlier this past spring)...thanks again
> Harper Quinn ~ thankyou, as always....you KNOW I always LOVE your bags/pics.....I just scrolled through the mini thread again & that pic of yours with the 4 mini's (your "spinning wheel")~ I would seriously frame that pic....I'd probably enlarge it & hang over our fireplace!!!!


You are so kind! It's a fabulous idea - I'm sure my husband would love that haha!


----------



## Tulip2

Chauwall said:


> Hi, I stopped by Chanel to drool over beige and black reissues (I posted under the shopping finds link) but j*ust bought a white vintage flap coming on Wednesday* via mail .


Oh yes, I saw those gorgeous Reissues!  Can't wait until Wednesday.  I have a vintage white jumbo (single flap) and I just love that handbag!  Hope you love yours too!


----------



## hn_tee

With my so black medium chevron [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278



Lovely!!  Hope dinner was yummy!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278


Mini reissues are so wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278


Gorgeous min!
Hope your dinner was great!


----------



## ironic568

Harper Quinn said:


> Gold & taupe minis in action with camel boy at the back
> View attachment 3434296


I love earth tone colors and that gold mini is to die for!!!


----------



## Miss T.

Loving all of the eye candy in this thread!  Keep it coming.


----------



## Harper Quinn

ironic568 said:


> I love earth tone colors and that gold mini is to die for!!!


Thank you


----------



## Jill N

It's a Chanel Day..!! [emoji173]️ Maxi.. O-case.. Sunglasses...


----------



## Elsbeth_

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278



I sure hope your reissue enjoyed her sushi


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!!  Hope dinner was yummy!





Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous min!
> Hope your dinner was great!





Elsbeth_ said:


> I sure hope your reissue enjoyed her sushi



Aw many thanks dear Chanel friends....have I told you all how much I LOVE this subforum with all of you AMAZING, darling people!!! Ha~Thanks for that laugh Elsbeth! Our sushi dinner was deliciious. I was proud of my husband ~he's not  a super-fan of sushi (yet) but he decided to be adventurous & try a few new things...& shazam, he liked itHave a great week ladies! Thanks again


----------



## Kendie26

hn_tee said:


> View attachment 3434405
> 
> With my so black medium chevron [emoji7]


You are killin' it....looking FABULOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Mini reissues are so wonderful!!!!!


thank you Doodles, I agree! Please forgive me if I'm confusing you with another....I think(?) you mentioned an upcoming move. I'll have to scroll back to make sure but BEST LUCK if it is you!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278


oh look at that gleaming gold hardware!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278



gosh, knocking it outta the park once more kendie!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! you're reissue queen as far as im concerned.


----------



## ceedoan

hn_tee said:


> View attachment 3434405
> 
> With my so black medium chevron [emoji7]



i love so black!!!! and you wear is so well!! i would love to have this in the rectangular mini size!!


----------



## Cconit

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking classy, love the shoes!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Cconit

Bibi25260 said:


> Feeling red today.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3431851


Love it! That bag adds the perfect pop of color!


----------



## Cconit

Jereni said:


> Lovely, and I love your outfit!


Thank you J!!


----------



## jenian

ATM parents/teachers orientation with my woc chevron. Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]️


----------



## Marlee

Taking my 226 Reissue to go shopping with a friend today


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> oh look at that gleaming gold hardware!!!





ceedoan said:


> gosh, knocking it outta the park once more kendie!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! you're reissue queen as far as im concerned.


I love & stare at the gold HW Vanana....
too funny ceedoan! Me? ~heck no....tons of others qualify or queen status, including yourself!!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

loveydovey35 said:


> After years of wanting the Classic Double Flap Jumbo, I finally caved this past week and I am so glad I did! LOVE it so much. Here are some pictures with the handbag in casual and work outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423281


Looking great dear! love both outfits. May I ask how tall you are? I'm 163cm/ 5,2 ( I think) and I don't like how big the jumbo looks on me when I tried it on .


----------



## Miss CC

jenian said:


> ATM parents/teachers orientation with my woc chevron. Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3435178



Love the chevron!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

San2222 said:


> Remember this 14s fuschia when we all anxiously wait for the release of this beautiful mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425152



Looks amazing! Hope it comes back as it is my dream bag [emoji4][emoji1360]


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278



So gorgeous! I tried on a 224 yesterday and am now obsessed with it. Love yours!


----------



## Yogathlete

Harper Quinn said:


> It's been a white Chanel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431840


Loveeee the white!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cconit said:


> Love it! That bag adds the perfect pop of color!


Thank you!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> DH birthday dinner last night [emoji4] ( mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434276
> View attachment 3434278



Oh What a cute reissue!!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> thank you Doodles, I agree! Please forgive me if I'm confusing you with another....I think(?) you mentioned an upcoming move. I'll have to scroll back to make sure but BEST LUCK if it is you!


Hi! Yes, moving from Luxembourg to New York next week. What a difference! Going to stop by my Luxembourg City boutique with flowers for my awesome SAs. Already putting out feelers for a few SAs in NYC, lol. The struggle is real! Thanks for remembering me!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> So gorgeous! I tried on a 224 yesterday and am now obsessed with it. Love yours!





Chanel7Chanel said:


> Oh What a cute reissue!!





Doodles78 said:


> Hi! Yes, moving from Luxembourg to New York next week. What a difference! Going to stop by my Luxembourg City boutique with flowers for my awesome SAs. Already putting out feelers for a few SAs in NYC, lol. The struggle is real! Thanks for remembering me!


Jereni~thank you! OOOOO are you considering getting one? I bet you look awesome with it !
Chanel7Chanel! many thanks...I think she's a super cutie too
Doodles~yes, the struggle is beyond real...I'm a newcomer & I'm already crazed & fearful of the obsession! BEST of LUCK with your move...how exciting! NYC is just so fantastic....you will meet & make lots of new friends & SA's.  All the best to you!


----------



## leooh

she's going out with me...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and I managed to get my boy back haha


----------



## Vanana

Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today 

And a close up view of the necklace


----------



## Irene7899

wore this to work last Friday


----------



## Irene7899

And this during weekend


----------



## leooh

I had to show this.... the cutest cc cushion ever! Even though I had loads of cushion foundation already, I had to buy this! [emoji23]


----------



## Elsbeth_

Marlee said:


> Taking my 226 Reissue to go shopping with a friend today
> View attachment 3435194



Such a beauty!!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879



I love your bag! And those shoes look so darling!


----------



## Elsbeth_

Doodles78 said:


> Hi! Yes, moving from Luxembourg to New York next week. What a difference! Going to stop by my Luxembourg City boutique with flowers for my awesome SAs. Already putting out feelers for a few SAs in NYC, lol. The struggle is real! Thanks for remembering me!



Owww that's so sweet of you! Hope all goes well with the move. I hope to visit NYC again in November or February.


----------



## savage1rose

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3431175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights bag "New medium" navy blue boy with shiny ghw. Side note: I'm completely obsessed with navy blue right now! Has anyone else noticed a recent influx of that color in fashion besides me?


Love


----------



## savage1rose

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking classy, love the shoes!


The bag..the shoes!!


----------



## savage1rose

Jill N said:


> It's a Chanel Day..!! [emoji173]️ Maxi.. O-case.. Sunglasses...
> View attachment 3434781


Took me forever to find a small o'case...looks lovely with your Maxi!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3435805
> 
> she's going out with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I managed to get my boy back haha



Beautiful boy, beautiful daughter, beautiful you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879



You look so pretty Vanana, but then, you always do.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879


You look lovely as always!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879



Cute look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chevron 225
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 today.


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3435805
> 
> she's going out with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I managed to get my boy back haha


Oh YES, you "train" your sweet daughter well....she is ADORABLE & clearly has learned how to rock a Chanel (like Mommy!)


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879


No words can express how much I TOTALLY LOVE this pic & your entire look.... PHENOMENAL Vanana. You look amazing. That blouse is gorgeous & obviously I your blue chevron & necklace too. EXQUISITE PIC!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chevron 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436661
> View attachment 3436662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today.


beautiful, just oh so beautiful on a daily basis.


----------



## auntynat

leooh said:


> View attachment 3435805
> 
> she's going out with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I managed to get my boy back haha



Love the boy and love love the girl - so cute!


----------



## nicole0612

M/L CF hiding under the arm yesterday as my Garmin sports watch is prominently displayed...DOH! Fashion faux pas. Looking like the tourist I was [emoji4]




Meanwhile, my son is on the iPad!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> beautiful, just oh so beautiful on a daily basis.



Thank you so much Kendie!


----------



## kacie225

Dextersmom said:


> Chevron 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436661
> View attachment 3436662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today.


Can this bag be worn crossbody? I would love to see a pic. Thinking of this one vs the 226 size.


----------



## Vanana

Elsbeth_ said:


> I love your bag! And those shoes look so darling!


Thanks Elsbeth! I am usually a total disaster when I wear flats (I'm so conditioned to wearing heels that I am very clumsy and fall when wearing flats), however these shoes must be the most comfortable pair I own - even more so than sneakers! I got these in Spain at a popular local leather place called salvador bachiller. Their leather goods are quite supple and beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look lovely as always!


Thanks so much, feeling "blue" lately and figure I'll cover myself with the color and my chanel chevron before the days ahead with forecasted rain!


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Cute look!


Thank you Jereni... do I see a 224 reissue in your future? yes I do....!


----------



## Dextersmom

kacie225 said:


> Can this bag be worn crossbody? I would love to see a pic. Thinking of this one vs the 226 size.



Here you go.   I am just under 5'9, btw.


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Here you go.   I am just under 5'9, btw.
> View attachment 3436867



dear DM, you just convinced me of the need for a reissue 225! i love crossbody bags!


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879



Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## Alice26

Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini


IG @aliceandwil


----------



## Dextersmom

Alice26 said:


> Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini
> View attachment 3436968
> 
> IG @aliceandwil



Beautiful!!


----------



## txpharmgrl

Dextersmom said:


> Here you go.   I am just under 5'9, btw.
> View attachment 3436867


 You have me convinced that I need a reissue lol. Love your outfit with your bag


----------



## Dextersmom

txpharmgrl said:


> You have me convinced that I need a reissue lol. Love your outfit with your bag



Thank you!


----------



## AAngela

Chauwall said:


> View attachment 3432484
> 
> First day out with this beauty! Working then shopping at Saks!


Congratulations what a gorgeous bag


----------



## AAngela

Jereni said:


> So gorgeous! I tried on a 224 yesterday and am now obsessed with it. Love yours!


Which colour was it?


----------



## Harper Quinn

matchy matchy today


----------



## Evonnedale

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3437018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchy matchy today


Stunning [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## auntynat

Alice26 said:


> Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini
> View attachment 3436968
> 
> IG @aliceandwil


What a beautiful shade of red, and combination with the gold!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Here you go.   I am just under 5'9, btw.
> View attachment 3436867



You showcased this really well!!!! That's one of the reasons why I love the 225 reissue so much, it's a great size as a cross body even for taller ladies and it can dress up and down easily too.  Looking great!!! Fantastic sandals... again!


----------



## Doodles78

Alice26 said:


> Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini
> View attachment 3436968
> 
> IG @aliceandwil


I'm biased but I love this red.... I have your mini's big sister, jumbo red chevron!


----------



## Cconit

nicole0612 said:


> M/L CF hiding under the arm yesterday as my Garmin sports watch is prominently displayed...DOH! Fashion faux pas. Looking like the tourist I was [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3436734
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my son is on the iPad!
> 
> View attachment 3436735



LOL!! Literally On the iPad that is absolutely adorable!!!! You look awesome btw.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You showcased this really well!!!! That's one of the reasons why I love the 225 reissue so much, it's a great size as a cross body even for taller ladies and it can dress up and down easily too.  Looking great!!! Fantastic sandals... again!



Thanks V!


----------



## Bibi25260

Alice26 said:


> Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini
> View attachment 3436968
> 
> IG @aliceandwil


Red, chevron and ghw: perfection!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Here you go.   I am just under 5'9, btw.
> View attachment 3436867


----------



## Jereni

Alice26 said:


> Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini
> View attachment 3436968
> 
> IG @aliceandwil



Oooh very pretty color and hw combo!


----------



## Alice26

Thank you ladies for your nice and kind comments [emoji5]


----------



## FunBagz

Happy hour with my Reissue.


----------



## aki_sato

Finally picked up my Paris Rome Black Jacket after the alteration on the sleeves.

Thank you for letting me share : )


----------



## aki_sato

One more : )


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Alice26 said:


> Neutral outfit and my red chevron mini
> View attachment 3436968
> 
> IG @aliceandwil



WoW Alice!! This is just beyond beautiful! Lovely colour combination and looks amazing on your lovely tanned skin too [emoji4][emoji1360][emoji173]️! From which season is it and do you have the code for this bag? Thanks a lot


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> Finally picked up my Paris Rome Black Jacket after the alteration on the sleeves.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share : )
> View attachment 3437723



Wow, this looks stunning on you!


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, this looks stunning on you!


Thank you so much for your sweet comment @nicole0612 
So kind of you!


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Finally picked up my Paris Rome Black Jacket after the alteration on the sleeves.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share : )
> View attachment 3437723


Do you like the coat version too ( the longer length one )?


----------



## Alice26

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> WoW Alice!! This is just beyond beautiful! Lovely colour combination and looks amazing on your lovely tanned skin too [emoji4][emoji1360][emoji173]️! From which season is it and do you have the code for this bag? Thanks a lot



Thank you [emoji5]. This bag is from SS15 collection.  I have the code but not available at this moment, sorry. I could share it next week if you are interested.


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> Do you like the coat version too ( the longer length one )?


I actually do!!
It reminded me so much of my Isabel Marant 'Barney' that I actually wear to death! : )
However, my SA said the shorter one looks better on my short figure as the longer version makes me older and heavier. 

So if you have the height, the longer version is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> I actually do!!
> It reminded me so much of my Isabel Marant 'Barney' that I actually wear to death! : )
> However, my SA said the shorter one looks better on my short figure as the longer version makes me older and heavier.
> 
> So if you have the height, the longer version is absolutely stunning!


I just tried it on today and can't stop thinking about it. And your lovely post might push me to pull the trigger. My only problem now is, how am I going to hide this jacket from DH? Hope it will blend in with my other black coat . Congrats on that beautiful jacket !


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> I just tried it on today and can't stop thinking about it. And your lovely post might push me to pull the trigger. My only problem now is, how am I going to hide this jacket from DH? Hope it will blend in with my other black coat . Congrats on that beautiful jacket !


Thank you! You are so sweet! Glad to read that you like my post! 
I say go for it! I've been waiting for a while for Chanel to finally make a black tweed jacket again so I put my name on the waitlist as soon as I saw the campaign image so I don't miss out.
LOL the story of our lives right? That's exactly my thought when I bought it!
So I went to Chanel with massive black supermarket shopping bag and told my SA don't bother putting it in the Chanel shopping bag so that I can conceal it! At home I use cheap hanger and hang it in between my black suits 
Hope to see your longer jacket soon!

PS: You might be interested in checking out this thread - the ladies there have impeccable styles and collections that I really enjoy perusing! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket.510566/


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing my half-moon WOC


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Thank you! You are so sweet! Glad to read that you like my post!
> I say go for it! I've been waiting for a while for Chanel to finally make a black tweed jacket again so I put my name on the waitlist as soon as I saw the campaign image so I don't miss out.
> LOL the story of our lives right? That's exactly my thought when I bought it!
> So I went to Chanel with massive black supermarket shopping bag and told my SA don't bother putting it in the Chanel shopping bag so that I can conceal it! At home I use cheap hanger and hang it in between my black suits
> Hope to see your longer jacket soon!
> 
> PS: You might be interested in checking out this thread - the ladies there have impeccable styles and collections that I really enjoy perusing!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket.510566/


Thanks for all the good tips. I will try it out  LOL


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Alice26 said:


> Thank you [emoji5]. This bag is from SS15 collection.  I have the code but not available at this moment, sorry. I could share it next week if you are interested.



I'd really appreciate it if you do ! Thanks xo


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing my half-moon WOC



Such a cutie you are! Love the outfit too [emoji4][emoji1360][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Finally picked up my Paris Rome Black Jacket after the alteration on the sleeves.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share : )
> View attachment 3437723


YES!! You go girl....fits you like a glove....truly magnificent on you. L-O-V-E!!!!!


----------



## kacie225

Dextersmom said:


> Here you go.   I am just under 5'9, btw.
> View attachment 3436867


I'd love to see  comparison size  pics of this bag and your mini. Which do you prefer for usefulness?


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> YES!! You go girl....fits you like a glove....truly magnificent on you. L-O-V-E!!!!!


Kendie, you're truly the sweetest thing! 
Thank you for your sweet comment! The Chanel tailor worked his magic making the jacket fits to my figure


----------



## Rami00

I love this blue!


----------



## Rami00

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3437724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more : )



looks stunning on!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

aki_sato said:


> I actually do!!
> It reminded me so much of my Isabel Marant 'Barney' that I actually wear to death! : )
> However, my SA said the shorter one looks better on my short figure as the longer version makes me older and heavier.
> 
> So if you have the height, the longer version is absolutely stunning!




I just bought this jacket today! Still in alterations of course but I love it. It looks so great on you. The sales assistant gave me the same advice as she gave you re long and short version. 

I have a number of Chanel handbags but didn't know the price of the jackets. I nearly fainted! I hope it'll be worthwhile. Mine requires a lot of alterations - bringing in shoulders, cinching back. Though I bought the same length as you, mine looks longer on me than yours does on you. I'm 5"4. I prefer your length! 

Congrats!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Chanel923 said:


> I just tried it on today and can't stop thinking about it. And your lovely post might push me to pull the trigger. My only problem now is, how am I going to hide this jacket from DH? Hope it will blend in with my other black coat . Congrats on that beautiful jacket !


I was grateful mine needed alterations as it meant I didn't need to stealthily bring it home today! If you want it though, I'd get it quick as I was told that these are selling really quickly x


----------



## Jereni

Rami00 said:


> I love this blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437892



I love it too! Great pic.


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> I love this blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437892



love both the blue and the lipglow![emoji7]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just back from a lovely couple of days in Paris with my boy (and DH!) staying at a hotel on Rue Cambon. Chanel was right next door!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Finally picked up my Paris Rome Black Jacket after the alteration on the sleeves.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share : )
> View attachment 3437723





aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3437724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more : )


Yes finally! I know you had to wait for this jacket and now you can wear it, looks gorgeous on you!
Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3437988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a lovely couple of days in Paris with my boy (and DH!) staying at a hotel on Rue Cambon. Chanel was right next door!


You just glow! Your Boy is gorgeous and I hope you had a great time. Did you buy anything in the boutique?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bibi25260 said:


> You just glow! Your Boy is gorgeous and I hope you had a great time. Did you buy anything in the boutique?


Aww, thank you! I looked a bit travel worn as we literally checked in to the hotel and I went straight next door! I didn't realise the stairs that I was desperate to see were closed off, but a very kind SA got the security guy to open it up so I could have a look. She took the picture for me and I was very excited to be standing there 
Sadly I couldn't really justify getting anything from Chanel on this trip, I'm on a bag ban and prices in France were actually more than the UK currently (due to the poor value of the pound), but it was a fantastic experience just to be there!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tonimichelle said:


> Aww, thank you! I looked a bit travel worn as we literally checked in to the hotel and I went straight next door! I didn't realise the stairs that I was desperate to see were closed off, but a very kind SA got the security guy to open it up so I could have a look. She took the picture for me and I was very excited to be standing there
> Sadly I couldn't really justify getting anything from Chanel on this trip, I'm on a bag ban and prices in France were actually more than the UK currently (due to the poor value of the pound), but it was a fantastic experience just to be there!


At least you had a look at the famous stairs. I haven't seen them being closed off, so kind of SA even if you didn't purchased anything.


----------



## Patrick.H.

Im wearing my timeless Classic as a hip bag at the Moment


----------



## steffysstyle

Coffee and Chanel


----------



## Doodles78

Patrick.H. said:


> Im wearing my timeless Classic as a hip bag at the Moment


lovely bag


----------



## Miss CC

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3437988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a lovely couple of days in Paris with my boy (and DH!) staying at a hotel on Rue Cambon. Chanel was right next door!



Beautiful bag and sounds like a fun trip!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful bag and sounds like a fun trip!!


Thank you


----------



## JoeyLouis

Waiting for my white peach iced tea @tea Station 

I'll let you know of any color transfer lol


----------



## Kendie26

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3437988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a lovely couple of days in Paris with my boy (and DH!) staying at a hotel on Rue Cambon. Chanel was right next door!



Beautiful pic! What a great time you must have had-congrats![emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## nicole0612

Lots of navy blue at work convention dinner with my husband.


----------



## cliniquehearts

Casual night with  my Crown CC Tote


----------



## makeupmama

Presenting my new Chanel drawstring tote in calfskin  Love her! A wonderful addition to my flaps. I'm 5 ft 2 in for your reference


----------



## JCCL

makeupmama said:


> Presenting my new Chanel drawstring tote in calfskin  Love her! A wonderful addition to my flaps. I'm 5 ft 2 in for your reference
> View attachment 3438336
> View attachment 3438337
> View attachment 3438338


Wow I love your bags. May I ask where did you get it from and how much is it. Sorry I love messenger bag


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Lots of navy blue at work convention dinner with my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3438269
> 
> View attachment 3438270


Wow, you look exquisite Nicole!!! Absolutely Beautiful dress, bag & hair!!


----------



## makeupmama

JCCL said:


> Wow I love your bags. May I ask where did you get it from and how much is it. Sorry I love messenger bag


Got it at the Chanel Boutique here in Thailand. Price after VAT refund is Thb 186,000.


----------



## robtee

Me and my girl at the Beauty Solon getting my hair did[emoji139]


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> Waiting for my white peach iced tea @tea Station
> 
> I'll let you know of any color transfer lol
> 
> View attachment 3438211



Simply beautiful!!


----------



## jax818

steffysstyle said:


> Coffee and Chanel
> View attachment 3438095



Two of my favorite things!  Lovely mini!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look exquisite Nicole!!! Absolutely Beautiful dress, bag & hair!!



Thank you. You are so sweet!


----------



## leooh

nicole0612 said:


> Lots of navy blue at work convention dinner with my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3438269
> 
> View attachment 3438270


really beautiful outfit dear!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic! What a great time you must have had-congrats![emoji4][emoji106]


Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

makeupmama said:


> Presenting my new Chanel drawstring tote in calfskin  Love her! A wonderful addition to my flaps. I'm 5 ft 2 in for your reference
> View attachment 3438336
> View attachment 3438337
> View attachment 3438338


She's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## Aoifs

Dressed this lady up for date night!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nicole0612

leooh said:


> really beautiful outfit dear!



Thank you! I'm still dreaming about your blue boy [emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I'm still dreaming about your blue boy [emoji173]️



haha thanks, it'd have went well with your dress too[emoji4]


----------



## aki_sato

Baghongkonglady said:


> I just bought this jacket today! Still in alterations of course but I love it. It looks so great on you. The sales assistant gave me the same advice as she gave you re long and short version.
> 
> I have a number of Chanel handbags but didn't know the price of the jackets. I nearly fainted! I hope it'll be worthwhile. Mine requires a lot of alterations - bringing in shoulders, cinching back. Though I bought the same length as you, mine looks longer on me than yours does on you. I'm 5"4. I prefer your length!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you for your sweet comment! 
And congrats to you!!! I'm so excited for you! 

Lol likewise here!
I remember I braced myself when I asked my SA the price. 
Then I literally blinked my eyes few times in disbelief when she told me the price of the gold version!!! 

I know! I think we have to wear it as often as we can (cost/wear rationale) to get our money worth!  Though I really believe it's really a versatile and enduring piece. It will never go out of style (at least to me). 
Heck I'd even wear it to sleep if I don't have to hide it from my husband since we are in winter and our house is freezing at night! 

Do you? I actually prefer a longer length which I thought next size will give me but it wasn't available anymore so I couldn't compare. 
Lol you know when they said: you want what you don't have?!?! That's us!!!
I'm a shortie - 5"1 and quite busty so I also need to have the jacket let out on the chest area beside shortening the sleeves. 

Can't wait to see yours soon!


----------



## aki_sato

Rami00 said:


> looks stunning on!


Thank you for your sweet comment @Rami00 
I adore your style so your compliment makes my day


----------



## Bibi25260

makeupmama said:


> Presenting my new Chanel drawstring tote in calfskin  Love her! A wonderful addition to my flaps. I'm 5 ft 2 in for your reference
> View attachment 3438336
> View attachment 3438337
> View attachment 3438338


Love it too! You can dress up or down with it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Today timeless tote with matchy belt. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for your sweet comment!
> And congrats to you!!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Lol likewise here!
> I remember I braced myself when I asked my SA the price.
> Then I literally blinked my eyes few times in disbelief when she told me the price of the gold version!!!
> 
> I know! I think we have to wear it as often as we can (cost/wear rationale) to get our money worth!  Though I really believe it's really a versatile and enduring piece. It will never go out of style (at least to me).
> Heck I'd even wear it to sleep if I don't have to hide it from my husband since we are in winter and our house is freezing at night!
> 
> Do you? I actually prefer a longer length which I thought next size will give me but it wasn't available anymore so I couldn't compare.
> Lol you know when they said: you want what you don't have?!?! That's us!!!
> I'm a shortie - 5"1 and quite busty so I also need to have the jacket let out on the chest area beside shortening the sleeves.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours soon!




Thanks so much for your lovely reply! I'll definitely post pics when I get it. what you say re size/length makes a lot of sense. There was no 36 for me to try but I'm sure it would have been too small anyway, but the 38 was too big, and therefore needed taking in. Maybe because it was big, it was also longer, if that makes sense. 

I'm also totally hiding this from my husband! He would think I was insane for spending that on a jacket! But I'm sure you are right - we will always have it and always love it. 

Will you wear yours casually, with jeans etc. Are you tempted to buy the matching skirt? They didn't have it when I was there but I'd be interested to see it. 

Thank you for sharing your pics with us and I wish you well to wear your beautiful jacket  x


----------



## Keren16

My Chanel mini mini!
It's so small I can't even put my cell phone in it.
Love her anyway [emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today timeless tote with matchy belt. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3438638



So classic and elegant, Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3438669
> 
> 
> My Chanel mini mini!
> It's so small I can't even put my cell phone in it.
> Love her anyway [emoji170]



So so pretty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> So classic and elegant, Bibi!!


Thank you!


----------



## juicygirl82

cliniquehearts said:


> Casual night with  my Crown CC Tote


This is gorgeous! What year is this bag?


----------



## Keren16

Dextersmom said:


> So so pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## Fem1014

Off we go!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my mini today (with 3 Uno de 50 bracelets).


----------



## Dextersmom

kacie225 said:


> I'd love to see  comparison size  pics of this bag and your mini. Which do you prefer for usefulness?



I love them both equally and I feel like they are very different, due to the quilting and hardware.  The Reissue holds a little more and I use it in the daytime.  The Mini holds a teeny bit less, but I wear it day to night.  Here is a comparison pic, as requested.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my mini today (with 3 Uno de 50 bracelets).
> View attachment 3438871
> View attachment 3438872


Those bracelets are gorgeous, perfect with your lovely mini!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Those bracelets are gorgeous, perfect with your lovely mini!



Thank you Bibi!!


----------



## kacie225

Dextersmom said:


> I love them both equally and I feel like they are very different, due to the quilting and hardware.  The Reissue holds a little more and I use it in the daytime.  The Mini holds a teeny bit less, but I wear it day to night.  Here is a comparison pic, as requested.
> View attachment 3438884
> View attachment 3438886


Thank you so much! This helps. I love Uno de 50 as well and have the same green stone bracelet.


----------



## xianfang

Dextersmom said:


> I love them both equally and I feel like they are very different, due to the quilting and hardware.  The Reissue holds a little more and I use it in the daytime.  The Mini holds a teeny bit less, but I wear it day to night.  Here is a comparison pic, as requested.
> View attachment 3438884
> View attachment 3438886



Always love your photos!!
Both bags really look good on you. How tall are you may i know? Bvos the mini doesnt look too long for you


----------



## Keren16

Fem1014 said:


> Off we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438768



Enjoy yourselves![emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

xianfang said:


> Always love your photos!!
> Both bags really look good on you. How tall are you may i know? Bvos the mini doesnt look too long for you



Thank you!  I am just under 5'9.


----------



## Dextersmom

kacie225 said:


> Thank you so much! This helps. I love Uno de 50 as well and have the same green stone bracelet.



My pleasure.  I love how cool and funky their jewelry is and how each piece is so unique.


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar M/L chevron & Chanel camellia necklace in action today
> 
> And a close up view of the necklace
> 
> View attachment 3435878
> View attachment 3435879


Love the bag, the necklace and the shoes!!!


----------



## LGW

Chanel slingbacks


----------



## auntynat

aki_sato said:


> Finally picked up my Paris Rome Black Jacket after the alteration on the sleeves.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share : )
> View attachment 3437723



Fabulous jacket! For me this was 'the' rtw piece of the season, and I am loving how everyone is wearing it. Yours looks great, enjoy!


----------



## makeupmama

ME and my boy walking the streets of CWB in Hong Kong two weeks ago


----------



## makeupmama

My most recent Chanel cuff purchase brightens up any outfit


----------



## xianfang

Pretty!! May i know which season is it from?


----------



## jenian

My gst accompanied by my daughters toy at the kids playground


----------



## FunBagz

Errands today with my camel caviar boy.


----------



## Rami00

Reissue 226


----------



## ailoveresale

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for your sweet comment!
> And congrats to you!!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Lol likewise here!
> I remember I braced myself when I asked my SA the price.
> Then I literally blinked my eyes few times in disbelief when she told me the price of the gold version!!!
> 
> I know! I think we have to wear it as often as we can (cost/wear rationale) to get our money worth!  Though I really believe it's really a versatile and enduring piece. It will never go out of style (at least to me).
> Heck I'd even wear it to sleep if I don't have to hide it from my husband since we are in winter and our house is freezing at night!
> 
> Do you? I actually prefer a longer length which I thought next size will give me but it wasn't available anymore so I couldn't compare.
> Lol you know when they said: you want what you don't have?!?! That's us!!!
> I'm a shortie - 5"1 and quite busty so I also need to have the jacket let out on the chest area beside shortening the sleeves.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours soon!





Baghongkonglady said:


> Thanks so much for your lovely reply! I'll definitely post pics when I get it. what you say re size/length makes a lot of sense. There was no 36 for me to try but I'm sure it would have been too small anyway, but the 38 was too big, and therefore needed taking in. Maybe because it was big, it was also longer, if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm also totally hiding this from my husband! He would think I was insane for spending that on a jacket! But I'm sure you are right - we will always have it and always love it.
> 
> Will you wear yours casually, with jeans etc. Are you tempted to buy the matching skirt? They didn't have it when I was there but I'd be interested to see it.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pics with us and I wish you well to wear your beautiful jacket  x



Enjoy your jackets! They are an investment that will become heirloom pieces (my daughters will thank me later). DH would also probably flip out if he knew how much they cost. I usually tell him I bought them from resale shops. I'm sure one of these days he's going to figure it out... [emoji15]


----------



## cliniquehearts

juicygirl82 said:


> This is gorgeous! What year is this bag?


2012, still in great shape ! I'm actually looking for another tote. Might let it go if I see something I like. 
Thanks !


----------



## cliniquehearts

Today, I took my "DayTrip" for a stroll. ☺️


----------



## Jereni

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3439539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue 226



[emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to the movies with my caviar WOC on this super low key Sunday.


----------



## FunBagz

Headed out to a rock n roll show with my mini...


----------



## nicole0612

Casual Sunday BBQ with my reissue.


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy and my Chanel airplane!


----------



## Sculli

out and about with my navy jumbo [emoji813]️


----------



## ceedoan

FunBagz said:


> Errands today with my camel caviar boy.
> View attachment 3439535



that boy!!!! love how you paired it with a casual outfit, you look amazing!!



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3439539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue 226



ahhhh holy grail reissue!!! 



FunBagz said:


> Headed out to a rock n roll show with my mini...
> 
> LOVE!!! loving your collection funbagz!
> 
> View attachment 3439853





Sculli said:


> out and about with my navy jumbo [emoji813]️
> View attachment 3440322



love your outfit! navy is such a great neutral.


----------



## Alice26

White+Pink+RTHW

@aliceandwil


----------



## LGW

Out for drinks earlier today....


----------



## chanel79

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3440645
> 
> White+Pink+RTHW
> 
> @aliceandwil


Hi what season was this bag? I love this color


----------



## Alice26

chanel79 said:


> Hi what season was this bag? I love this color



It i


----------



## Alice26

chanel79 said:


> Hi what season was this bag? I love this color



Sorry, It is from cruise 2015 collection [emoji5]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Not quite in action, just arrived today!


----------



## Rami00

Another day with reissue!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to a rock n roll show with my mini...
> 
> View attachment 3439853


 I heart rectangular mini. Extra cool with the ruthenium hardware!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3440738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day with reissue!



You should be a hand model!


----------



## auntynat

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3440645
> 
> White+Pink+RTHW
> 
> @aliceandwil



I love love this caviar colour with rhw. Enjoy!


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Errands today with my camel caviar boy.
> View attachment 3439535



Love this cas look - the color of that boy looks perfect with a chambray shirt!


----------



## Jereni

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3440738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day with reissue!



Absolutely beautiful pic!


----------



## Rami00

Jereni said:


> Absolutely beautiful pic!


Thank you xx


----------



## michteo

Night out with my Boy


----------



## leooh

michteo said:


> Night out with my Boy
> 
> View attachment 3441209



you look so pretty![emoji106]


----------



## Chanel923

michteo said:


> Night out with my Boy
> 
> View attachment 3441209


Love your shoes and dress. And of course your BOY! Is your boy lambskin or calfskin? Enjoy your night out.


----------



## michteo

leooh said:


> you look so pretty![emoji106]



Thank you! [emoji9]


----------



## michteo

Chanel923 said:


> Love your shoes and dress. And of course your BOY! Is your boy lambskin or calfskin? Enjoy your night out.



That's a lambskin with RHW. I was initially apprehensive and wanted to hold out for a calfskin or caviar.. But totally no regrets now! I think I'm a lambskin convert [emoji16]


----------



## makeupmama

Taking an oldie but goodie out for errands today. Haven't used her in ages BUT just rekindled my love after using her again. My Mobile Art Reissue from 2008


----------



## makeupmama

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3440708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite in action, just arrived today!


This bag LOOKS yummy! Congratulations


----------



## makeupmama

michteo said:


> Night out with my Boy
> 
> View attachment 3441209


So pretty


----------



## vilette21c

My first post in this thread...


----------



## michteo

makeupmama said:


> So pretty



Thank you^^


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> Night out with my Boy
> 
> View attachment 3441209


WOW you look INCREDIBLE!!! Beautiful dress, bag & shoes! Big LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> WOW you look INCREDIBLE!!! Beautiful dress, bag & shoes! Big LOVE LOVE LOVE



How very kind of you to say that... Thank you! [emoji9]


----------



## littleclouds

Out to run some errands with my Chanel Tote and two new SLGs [emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

makeupmama said:


> Taking an oldie but goodie out for errands today. Haven't used her in ages BUT just rekindled my love after using her again. My Mobile Art Reissue from 2008 [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> View attachment 3441666
> View attachment 3441667
> View attachment 3441668


Very cool bag. Love your outfit too


----------



## Forex

vilette21c said:


> My first post in this thread... [emoji2]


Beautiful color WOC. [emoji173] it


----------



## Forex

michteo said:


> Night out with my Boy
> 
> View attachment 3441209


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] your dress and boy


----------



## Forex

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3440645
> 
> White+Pink+RTHW
> 
> @aliceandwil


One of my favorite color.


----------



## loveydovey35

Out with my Jumbo, in caviar and gold hardware today, so in love...


----------



## juicygirl82

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3440738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day with reissue!


your ring is absolutely stunning and the reissue is gorgeous!!


----------



## visionsofthyme

Hi everyone, I'm new to Chanel and new to the forums! I went from having zero to having three Chanels this year (all pre-loved purchases) - you guys really weren't kidding when you say Chanel is addicting. 

Thought I'd share my weekend exploits. Took my Paris-Edinburgh Boy out for a little shopping (I loooove this bag, it's so unique and I think it's a fantastic neutral alternative to black) and then switched to my Caviar Mini Flap in SHW for a picnic in the evening.

Thanks everyone for letting me share! Next on my wishlist is a SS16 Medium Chevron Boy in SHW and/or a 16C Iridescent Boy in Green (if I can find it!).


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gold on gold...


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Gold on gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442792


hey woman! So so so pretty & chic as usual....you're inspiring me to find a pair of chanel flats!


----------



## michteo

Harper Quinn said:


> Gold on gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442792



Love this! I'm seriously starting to think that I *need* a gold mini after seeing all your mod shots [emoji7]


----------



## Cconit

Day1 I wore my Trapezio to shop for a bday party.


----------



## Cconit

Day2 wearing my comfy Chanel slingbacks while hosting a party.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> hey woman! So so so pretty & chic as usual....you're inspiring me to find a pair of chanel flats!


you are so kind as always my beautiful friend! chanel flats are beautiful and comfortable- highly recommend!! 


michteo said:


> Love this! I'm seriously starting to think that I *need* a gold mini after seeing all your mod shots [emoji7]



it seriously has become a favourite! hope you will get one!


----------



## chanel79

my second born (chanel bag )


----------



## cliniquehearts

Cconit said:


> Day1 I wore my Trapezio to shop for a bday party.


I've been trying to find the mini trapezio but chicago boutiques didn't order any. How are you liking it? It's beautiful!


----------



## aki_sato

ailoveresale said:


> Enjoy your jackets! They are an investment that will become heirloom pieces (my daughters will thank me later). DH would also probably flip out if he knew how much they cost. I usually tell him I bought them from resale shops. I'm sure one of these days he's going to figure it out... [emoji15]


Thank you!
Likewise! I hope you are enjoying yours too!

LOL Yes - I think when it comes to Chanel, most men these days are aware how much they cost.
Look at all the thieves breaking into the Chanel boutiques!


----------



## aki_sato

I got a 1/2 day off today - so took my Mini and out enjoying the sunny day in Sydney!


----------



## Missy Jny

First ride with my new boy! [emoji378][emoji812]️


----------



## mia1103

Flying with miss mini


----------



## MissAdhd

chanel79 said:


> my second born (chanel bag )


Beige clair is forever my favorite Chanel shade 



aki_sato said:


> I got a 1/2 day off today - so took my Mini and out enjoying the sunny day in Sydney!



The blue totoro!! so cuteee!!


----------



## Kendie26

Missy Jny said:


> First ride with my new boy! [emoji378][emoji812]️
> 
> View attachment 3443608


Congrats on your new Boy....he/she is FABULOUS!!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> I got a 1/2 day off today - so took my Mini and out enjoying the sunny day in Sydney!


Ahhhh! MAJOR PERFECTION! Totallly LOVE LOVE LOVE your ensemble (great blouse!).  Did you just get her aki_sato? A red mini has been on my list & I am just drooling over yours


----------



## Kendie26

Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444153



yes it goes so well together! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> I got a 1/2 day off today - so took my Mini and out enjoying the sunny day in Sydney!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444153



Happy Friday friend!!  You and your Reissue look very pretty.


----------



## Angie43

New earnings bought today..  Fall collection! Couldn't help it.. Had to have it! The cc on the cat's eye is TDF!!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> yes it goes so well together!





Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday friend!!  You and your Reissue look very pretty.


smooches & hugs to my girls ...thank you so much


----------



## betty_boop

View attachment 3444637


At Kyoto with the purple iridescent boy.. [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3444637
> 
> 
> At Kyoto with the purple iridescent boy.. [emoji1]


such a beautiful picture of you & the background....I hope you frame this pic as a wonderful memory!


----------



## CC collection

Happy weekend! [emoji7]


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444153



Love your bag and dress!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CC collection said:


> View attachment 3444788
> View attachment 3444790
> 
> 
> Happy weekend! [emoji7]


those shoes! love them!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Love your bag and dress!


That's so sweet....thanks so much Marlee!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444153



This is perfect for summer! Great combo


----------



## plzflyme2themoo




----------



## angelicskater16

Finally carry my 3 week old Le Boy for the 1st time!!


----------



## phatlittlelemon

angelicskater16 said:


> Finally carry my 3 week old Le Boy for the 1st time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445114



That is stunning!! This is such a special boy and I love the fur ball!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my mini out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444153


Oh yes it goes very well with this gorgeous dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my mini out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3445308


So chic!


----------



## leooh

changing out to boy... need to get a matching slg soon[emoji848][emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> This is perfect for summer! Great combo





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh yes it goes very well with this gorgeous dress!


Thank you both dear Bibi & nicole! I have a weird love-hate relationship with that dress. Most days I hate it (am so sick of the print, but I like the style w/ a cinched waist & flutter cap sleeve) but I loved it the other day w/ my beige chevron! Go figure


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out to boy... need to get a matching slg soon[emoji848][emoji6]





Dextersmom said:


> Wore my mini out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3445308


That Boy of yours is just ......hmmm I struggle for the right word/s.....but I am in love w/ him!
DM~not a day goes by without you bringing smiles to my face w/ your beautiful pics & ensembles like this one. Love your blouse!


----------



## Alice26

Sunday morning with my mini [emoji173]️


----------



## annilynedr

Matchup for the day!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> That Boy of yours is just ......hmmm I struggle for the right word/s.....but I am in love w/ him!
> DM~not a day goes by without you bringing smiles to my face w/ your beautiful pics & ensembles like this one. Love your blouse!



dear kendie, [emoji8][emoji8]
as the chinese will say " all is said in the unsaid" haha [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out to boy... need to get a matching slg soon[emoji848][emoji6]



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That Boy of yours is just ......hmmm I struggle for the right word/s.....but I am in love w/ him!
> DM~not a day goes by without you bringing smiles to my face w/ your beautiful pics & ensembles like this one. Love your blouse!



That is very sweet of you to say, Kendie!!  Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Last night.


----------



## ltxmm

I normally wear Hermes but I cannot neglect this baby pink Chanel boy bag in patent new medium! 

Instagram: LTXMM


----------



## susiana

With my chevron reissue 226...


----------



## TiaraM

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3445667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night.


WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Kendie26

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3446228
> 
> 
> I normally wear Hermes but I cannot neglect this baby pink Chanel boy bag in patent new medium!
> 
> Instagram: LTXMM





susiana said:


> With my chevron reissue 226...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446426
> View attachment 3446427



You both look so incredibly gorgeous!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Cruising in car all day with my very first Chanel ( bought pre-loved years ago) She needed some love so took her out today [emoji4]


----------



## angelicskater16

phatlittlelemon said:


> That is stunning!! This is such a special boy and I love the fur ball!


Aww Thanks! I'm thinking i want to get another Fendi  "P"  Full ball to match my "R". LOL =)


----------



## leooh

going to shop after work today[emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out to boy... need to get a matching slg soon[emoji848][emoji6]


Wow that boy sure looks neat!!! it's navy right? I love the matte gold hardware too!!!


----------



## Vanana

Alice26 said:


> View attachment 3445507
> 
> Sunday morning with my mini [emoji173]️



so different & fun!! love it!!! what type of material is this mini? what season/year is it from?


----------



## nicole0612

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out to boy... need to get a matching slg soon[emoji848][emoji6]



Here you go with that gorgeous boy again! You are killing me!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising in car all day with my very first Chanel ( bought pre-loved years ago) She needed some love so took her out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446474



What a unique and beautiful bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3446922
> 
> going to shop after work today[emoji4]



Have fun shopping with this beauty!


----------



## leooh

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go with that gorgeous boy again! You are killing me!! [emoji173]️





Dextersmom said:


> Have fun shopping with this beauty!



thank you ladies! 

nicole, oxygen tank coming! [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

leooh said:


> thank you ladies!
> 
> nicole, oxygen tank coming! [emoji16]



And keep the gorgeous photos coming!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3446922
> 
> going to shop after work today[emoji4]





Dextersmom said:


> What a unique and beautiful bag!!


Ah, yes...it's THE Boy of all Boys....so dreamy leooh!
Kind thanks dearest DM.....I kind of consider this one my "beater" or "basher" (as some folks refer to them) Chanel....since she's so broken in. Hope that doesn't sound rude. I'm just less afraid of carrying her than my new reissues.


----------



## leooh

Vanana said:


> Wow that boy sure looks neat!!! it's navy right? I love the matte gold hardware too!!!



yes vanana, it's navy blue with matte gold hardware, but can look lighter or darker depending on lighting.


----------



## Cconit

cliniquehearts said:


> I've been trying to find the mini trapezio but chicago boutiques didn't order any. How are you liking it? It's beautiful!


I really like it. It holds so much and I have the option on carrying crossbody, shoulder, or by the chain. Try Saks in Boca Raton FL or  NY. I hope you find one!


----------



## Cconit

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3445667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night.


Love love looooove!!! Such a fun bag and a fun pic.


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my beige chevron as I'm finding it goes well with practically everything- even this crazy print on my dress that has beige mixed in. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444153



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Absolutely stunning!


thanks ever so much Jereni...always enjoy seeing your pretty pics too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising in car all day with my very first Chanel ( bought pre-loved years ago) She needed some love so took her out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446474


Like it a lot! Not dated at all, love the chains, perforation and unique design!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Like it a lot! Not dated at all, love the chains, perforation and unique design!


Thanks so much kind, dear Bibi! If you like it, it must be good!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising in car all day with my very first Chanel ( bought pre-loved years ago) She needed some love so took her out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446474



Love the details on this one Kendie! I know what you mean about having more fun with bags that have a few years under their belt, they are our carefree bags that look even better with more years of love!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Love the details on this one Kendie! I know what you mean about having more fun with bags that have a few years under their belt, they are our carefree bags that look even better with more years of love!


thank you darlin'...well said & I humbly agree....I like that she's had "experiences" under her belt!


----------



## Limelightlane

First day out with this creamy love!


----------



## ailoveresale

High-low mix today for dinner - top and skirt by Madewell, bag, jacket, and shoes by Chanel


----------



## makeupmama

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jourai

Finally using  my new wallet!


----------



## winks

today with my boy! i hate the yellow walls in our elevator [emoji28]


----------



## Dextersmom

Chauwall said:


> View attachment 3447683
> 
> First day out with this creamy love!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Tulip2

loveydovey35 said:


> Out with my Jumbo, in caviar and gold hardware today, *so in love*...
> 
> View attachment 3442170


I'm in love too!  This handbag to me is the quintessential classic Chanel.  I have it in a Single Flap back from 2008.  It was one of the first luxury items that I ever purchased.  I still love it to this day!


----------



## Tulip2

visionsofthyme said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Chanel and new to the forums! I went from having zero to having three Chanels this year (all pre-loved purchases) - you guys really weren't kidding when you say Chanel is addicting.
> 
> Thought I'd share my weekend exploits. Took my Paris-Edinburgh Boy out for a little shopping (I loooove this bag, it's so unique and I think it's a fantastic neutral alternative to black) and then switched to my Caviar Mini Flap in SHW for a picnic in the evening.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me share! Next on my wishlist is a SS16 Medium Chevron Boy in SHW and/or a 16C Iridescent Boy in Green (if I can find it!).
> 
> View attachment 3442630
> View attachment 3442632


Wow, that is one unique Boy!  It looks great on you too.  Love the Mini too.  Sounds like you had a fantastic Chanel day!


----------



## Tulip2

Harper Quinn said:


> Gold on gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442792


Oh wow, there's my Holy Grail CF Harper!  It looks fabulous with your shoes too.  I have some gold Chanel Ballerina's... now if I could just find the Gold with GHW Flap!


----------



## Forex

Harper Quinn said:


> Gold on gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442792


Wow fabulous pairing [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

ailoveresale said:


> High-low mix today for dinner - top and skirt by Madewell, bag, jacket, and shoes by Chanel
> 
> View attachment 3447843


[emoji173] your outfit


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising in car all day with my very first Chanel ( bought pre-loved years ago) She needed some love so took her out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446474


This bag is so beautiful Kendie


----------



## FunBagz

Chevron Boy today with Chevron card case...


----------



## Tulip2

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3446228
> 
> 
> I normally wear Hermes but I cannot neglect this baby pink Chanel boy bag in patent new medium!
> 
> Instagram: LTXMM


Okay, this is one of the most gorgeous Boy's I've ever seen!  New Medium is my favorite size too.  Can you give me the codes?  This Baby Pink Patent is TDF!  You look gorgeous too!


----------



## Tulip2

leooh said:


> View attachment 3446922
> 
> going to shop after work today[emoji4]


What a beautiful Blue Boy!  Great for shopping!


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> This bag is so beautiful Kendie


aw. thanks so very much Forex dear! Your avatar shoe is quite the beauty too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chauwall said:


> View attachment 3447683
> 
> First day out with this creamy love!


Creamy & oh so Dreamy! Congrats again Chauwall...wear her in the best health & happiness


----------



## Kendie26

jourai said:


> Finally using  my new wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3447894
> View attachment 3447895


We are wallet twins jourai! Woohoo on your beauty...hope you love her lots


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, there's my Holy Grail CF Harper!  It looks fabulous with your shoes too.  I have some gold Chanel Ballerina's... now if I could just find the Gold with GHW Flap!





Forex said:


> Wow fabulous pairing [emoji7]





Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, there's my Holy Grail CF Harper!  It looks fabulous with your shoes too.  I have some gold Chanel Ballerina's... now if I could just find the Gold with GHW Flap!



Thank you lovelies! I love how subtle the gold it. Good luck Tulip! I hope you can get it, in m/l or mini


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jeans and gold on repeat


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3448435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans and gold on repeat



Your gold mini is so gorgeous HQ!!  It would be hard not to use her every single day!


----------



## Limelightlane

Kendie26 said:


> Creamy & oh so Dreamy! Congrats again Chauwall...wear her in the best health & happiness



Thanks Kendie26!! And I hope you are loving that stunning reissue! That is definitely my HG bag!!!


----------



## Rami00

Reissue 226


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3448728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue 226



Rami00 dear, you take the absolute best photos...[emoji7]


----------



## jourai

Kendie26 said:


> We are wallet twins jourai! Woohoo on your beauty...hope you love her lots



Yeay!! [emoji133] thank you! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3448435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans and gold on repeat


Always SO SO SO incredibly beautiful HQ!!! So I've been struggling with what mini rectangle color do i really want & had it narrowed down to red or blue, but now i see perfect closeup of your gold....ahhhhhhh! Yours may be my new favorite!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3448728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue 226


This pic is frameworthy! I'd serious print it & put it in a frame to hang & boy oh boy would that wall be extra happy! Just LOVELY!


----------



## Kendie26

Chauwall said:


> Thanks Kendie26!! And I hope you are loving that stunning reissue! That is definitely my HG bag!!!


I'm feeling like you will have one someday soon dear Chauwall! (& yes I am loving her lots!)


----------



## FunBagz

leooh said:


> Rami00 dear, you take the absolute best photos...[emoji7]



+1! Great style and great photos!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Taking my Chanel Vintage Maxi out for a spin❤


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> This pic is frameworthy! I'd serious print it & put it in a frame to hang & boy oh boy would that wall be extra happy! Just LOVELY!


You are the sweetest! Thank you so much xx


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> Rami00 dear, you take the absolute best photos...[emoji7]





FunBagz said:


> +1! Great style and great photos!



Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Tahoe10

FunBagz said:


> Chevron Boy today with Chevron card case...
> View attachment 3448330


Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Tahoe10

jourai said:


> Finally using  my new wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3447894
> View attachment 3447895


Congrats! It is beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> Rami00 dear, you take the absolute best photos...[emoji7]



Totally agree!!


----------



## sanmi

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising in car all day with my very first Chanel ( bought pre-loved years ago) She needed some love so took her out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446474


Lovely bag...


----------



## Kendie26

sanmi said:


> Lovely bag...


thanks ever so much sanmi !


----------



## ceedoan

Chanel + MG today [emoji1]


----------



## San2222

Loving the purple mini so much that I'm using it second day in a row...,


----------



## juicygirl82

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3446228
> 
> 
> I normally wear Hermes but I cannot neglect this baby pink Chanel boy bag in patent new medium!
> 
> Instagram: LTXMM


Love love love the bag in this color!!


----------



## Rami00

San2222 said:


> Loving the purple mini so much that I'm using it second day in a row...,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449520


What a gorgeous purple it is! Enjoy it!


----------



## deltalady

Me and my Reissue 227 stepping out for lunch


----------



## Miss CC

Taking this beauty out today [emoji169]


----------



## FunBagz

Living dangerously with my nude boy and black on my way to a work cocktail party and dinner. Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## ubo22

FunBagz said:


> Living dangerously with my nude boy and black on my way to a work cocktail party and dinner. Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3450418


Loving the nude and black!  The shoes are fab, too!


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Living dangerously with my nude boy and black on my way to a work cocktail party and dinner. Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3450418


Definitely dangerous but fabulous. Very lovely


----------



## FunBagz

ubo22 said:


> Loving the nude and black!  The shoes are fab, too!





Chanel923 said:


> Definitely dangerous but fabulous. Very lovely



Thank you both! Worked out ok. No color transfer...I w as a bit scared.


----------



## bunnie159

..did not know what to do...make good picture or just try to eat all chocolate behind me


----------



## Dextersmom

Took my Chevron WOC out with me to celebrate my brother's Birthday.


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Took my Chevron WOC out with me to celebrate my brother's Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450737
> View attachment 3450738



getting quite obsessed with your bracelet stacks dear... love the stones!


----------



## Canneiv

Take my boy out today!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3450334
> 
> 
> Taking this beauty out today [emoji169]


A beauty indeed!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Took my Chevron WOC out with me to celebrate my brother's Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450737
> View attachment 3450738


You look stunning! Hope the Birthday party was great.


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Chevron Boy today with Chevron card case...
> View attachment 3448330



VERY pretty boy!


----------



## Evonnedale

FunBagz said:


> Chevron Boy today with Chevron card case...
> View attachment 3448330


What a beautiful chevron boy bag [emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3450334
> 
> 
> Taking this beauty out today [emoji169]


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Canneiv said:


> Take my boy out today!
> View attachment 3450908


Stunning!!! I really love the HW too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

FunBagz said:


> Living dangerously with my nude boy and black on my way to a work cocktail party and dinner. Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3450418


So beautiful!!! Looks great on you!!!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> getting quite obsessed with your bracelet stacks dear... love the stones!



Thank you leooh!!  These are all from Lagos.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning! Hope the Birthday party was great.



Thank you Bibi!!  We had a great time celebrating.


----------



## Cconit

Headed to lunch with my family then to the zoo


----------



## Forex

Canneiv said:


> Take my boy out today!
> View attachment 3450908


Thats a very handsome boy you have [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Forex

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3450334
> 
> 
> Taking this beauty out today [emoji169]


I love the color so much, very beautiful


----------



## Forex

FunBagz said:


> Living dangerously with my nude boy and black on my way to a work cocktail party and dinner. Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3450418


You look great, love the Chevron boy and shoes [emoji7]


----------



## deltalady

My Reissue 227 and I after brunch and a long day of shopping


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Taking this little cutie out shopping. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Miss CC

Forex said:


> I love the color so much, very beautiful



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my classic caviar WOC as a clutch tonight.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my classic caviar WOC as a clutch tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451443
> View attachment 3451444
> View attachment 3451445


You look gorgeous, like the top!
And that view is amazing!


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my classic caviar WOC as a clutch tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451443
> View attachment 3451444
> View attachment 3451445



Dextersmom, you have exquisite taste in bags and wine!


----------



## louloulou89

first outing for this beauty!


----------



## simplyhappy

Shopping earlier with my 16B lamb mini rectangle. [emoji178]


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Dextersmom, you have exquisite taste in bags and wine!





Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous, like the top!
> And that view is amazing!



Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3451736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for this beauty!



Stunning!!


----------



## Jereni

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3451736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for this beauty!



Love this bag, and the shoes are killa! Great pairing.


----------



## kulasa87

Drive thru ...coffee run


----------



## Shoppinmel

Wine tasting yesterday with my hubby and my new medium boy.


----------



## jax818

So black reissue today....


----------



## queenvictoria2

jax818 said:


> So black reissue today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452207


Love! can you please tell me what leather your bag is?


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my classic caviar WOC as a clutch tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451443
> View attachment 3451444
> View attachment 3451445


Dont know which one i love more, your woc or your stack of clic clac [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3451736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for this beauty!





simplyhappy said:


> View attachment 3451838
> 
> 
> Shopping earlier with my 16B lamb mini rectangle. [emoji178]





kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3451959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive thru ...coffee run





Shoppinmel said:


> Wine tasting yesterday with my hubby and my new medium boy.





jax818 said:


> So black reissue today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452207




All are so beautiful. I love this thread on the weekend, you guys inspired me to use my bags more often


----------



## Miss CC

Using my mini (again) today [emoji4]


----------



## jax818

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love! can you please tell me what leather your bag is?



Thanks!  It is glazed distressed calf skin.


----------



## jax818

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3452253
> 
> 
> Using my mini (again) today [emoji4]



Looks amazing!


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Dont know which one i love more, your woc or your stack of clic clac [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> Looks amazing!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## jenian

It's mommy Monday and a little shopping for me [emoji4] with my reissue 226 [emoji173]️.  Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## leooh

jenian said:


> It's mommy Monday and a little shopping for me [emoji4] with my reissue 226 [emoji173]️.  Have a great Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3452454



wow, fruitful shopping trip!


----------



## jenian

leooh said:


> wow, fruitful shopping trip!



[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## queenvictoria2

jenian said:


> It's mommy Monday and a little shopping for me [emoji4] with my reissue 226 [emoji173]️.  Have a great Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3452454


This is my kind of Monday!


----------



## jenian

queenvictoria2 said:


> This is my kind of Monday!



I totally agree with you [emoji39]


----------



## Chanel923

jenian said:


> It's mommy Monday and a little shopping for me [emoji4] with my reissue 226 [emoji173]️.  Have a great Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3452454


What a perfect way to start a Monday. I just got the same reissue and loving it right now. Do you think if getting same combo in 255 will too close to M/L same combo?


----------



## susanq

My current obsession


----------



## Tonimichelle

jax818 said:


> So black reissue today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452207


So gorgeous


----------



## mia1103

Having a drink with miss pinky


----------



## Yogathlete

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3451736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a jersey flap??


----------



## Miss CC

susanq said:


> My current obsession



What a pretty color!


----------



## louloulou89

Yep


----------



## jenian

Chanel923 said:


> What a perfect way to start a Monday. I just got the same reissue and loving it right now. Do you think if getting same combo in 255 will too close to M/L same combo?



Thanks. I don't own a 225 so I can't compare them both. But if your heart singing for it go ahead girl [emoji4] that would be a great addition to your collection. I totally [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this 226 it's so light weight and roomy inside.


----------



## susanq

Miss CC said:


> What a pretty color!


Thank you!


----------



## susanq

Chanel923 said:


> What a perfect way to start a Monday. I just got the same reissue and loving it right now. Do you think if getting same combo in 255 will too close to M/L same combo?


Absolutely not! I personally prefer the m/l, but think (even in the same combo) they look completely different from the reissue.


----------



## Vanana

jenian said:


> It's mommy Monday and a little shopping for me [emoji4] with my reissue 226 [emoji173]️.  Have a great Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3452454



It's mommy Monday for me too but somebody forgot to tell my husband so we'll have to try again next week... 

that looks like a great shopping trip!


----------



## jenian

Vanana said:


> It's mommy Monday for me too but somebody forgot to tell my husband so we'll have to try again next week...
> 
> that looks like a great shopping trip!



Maybe next week will be happy mommy Monday for you Vanana [emoji39] [emoji106]


----------



## cruz_andmama

Wearing my espadrilles for the first time


----------



## soccerzfan

susanq said:


> My current obsession



Love this color! What season is this from?


----------



## Ellapretty

With my quilted WOC


----------



## kulasa87

Second day at work


----------



## FunBagz

Pairing my Red Chanel with a Cab at home after a long day at the office. Cheers, TPFers!


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Pairing my Red Chanel with a Cab at home after a long day at the office. Cheers, TPFers!


Any Chanel and Cabernet Sauvignon pairing is oh so perfect.  Enjoy and cheers


----------



## Jereni

jenian said:


> It's mommy Monday and a little shopping for me [emoji4] with my reissue 226 [emoji173]️.  Have a great Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3452454



Such a beautiful classic.


----------



## Jereni

Ellapretty said:


> With my quilted WOC



Nice neutrals! That shrug isn't currently still in stores is it? Love it.


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Pairing my Red Chanel with a Cab at home after a long day at the office. Cheers, TPFers!



That looks like a lovely red!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

FunBagz said:


> Pairing my Red Chanel with a Cab at home after a long day at the office. Cheers, TPFers!


I have this is jumbo and it's my favourite Chanel  x


----------



## Ellapretty

Jereni said:


> Nice neutrals! That shrug isn't currently still in stores is it? Love it.


I wish it was! It was a random find maybe 8 years ago I bought it in London - either from Wallis or Coast.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3311132
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love using this backpack (it's the smaller one). It's also more durable than I thought it would be (it's calfskin, I believe).  Thanks for letting me share. &#128578;


pretty


----------



## bellaNlawrence

mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.


she's gorgeous


----------



## jenian

Jereni said:


> Such a beautiful classic.



[emoji4] thank you


----------



## michteo

View attachment 3454241


Bringing this baby out for first time with a new ring that I bought this afternoon [emoji1]


----------



## Chanel923

.tory. said:


> Busted out the boy bag for a date with my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454102


Very lovely boy bag, and pairing it with a glass of wine is oh so perfect.


----------



## lolalein

Ellapretty said:


> With my quilted WOC



Omg I love your combo
Do you mind if I ask the name of the dream dress [emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

Ellapretty said:


> With my quilted WOC


You look beautiful, everything so pretty


----------



## Rami00

Bags in rotation this week.


----------



## missmetal

michteo said:


> View attachment 3454237
> 
> Bringing this baby out for first time with a new ring that I bought this afternoon [emoji1]


Beautiful ring!


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3454809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.



Gorgeous bags!! [emoji7]


----------



## Jereni

michteo said:


> View attachment 3454237
> 
> View attachment 3454241
> 
> 
> Bringing this baby out for first time with a new ring that I bought this afternoon [emoji1]



Both are so gorgeous!


----------



## belle_vie

I wore my new light gold quilted WOC for the first time for a date night in DC:



Then again the next weekend to see Phantom of the Opera at the Kennedy Center!


----------



## sanmi

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3454809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.



Beautiful combo.. [emoji1]


----------



## Miss CC

belle_vie said:


> I wore my new light gold quilted WOC for the first time for a date night in DC:
> View attachment 3455057
> 
> 
> Then again the next weekend to see Phantom of the Opera at the Kennedy Center!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455053
> View attachment 3455056



Looove the light gold. I manage to score the mini but was seriously contemplating the woc when one was available. 

Oh and I love your outfits!!


----------



## ceedoan

FunBagz said:


> Pairing my Red Chanel with a Cab at home after a long day at the office. Cheers, TPFers!



you have the most beautiful, highly coveted bags!! this one is no exception  (15C?? if i remember correctly....)



.tory. said:


> Busted out the boy bag for a date with my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454102



u look so cute!!



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3454809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.



TDF!!! all of them!!



belle_vie said:


> I wore my new light gold quilted WOC for the first time for a date night in DC:
> View attachment 3455057
> 
> 
> Then again the next weekend to see Phantom of the Opera at the Kennedy Center!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455053
> View attachment 3455056



LOVE 16B gold!! u look great!


----------



## Ellapretty

lolalein said:


> Omg I love your combo
> Do you mind if I ask the name of the dream dress [emoji7]


I think it's called a fit and flare lace dress - not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to it - but it's on my latest blog post (link is in my signature)


----------



## Ellapretty

Chanel923 said:


> You look beautiful, everything so pretty


Thank you


----------



## ari

My contribution to this thread


----------



## Kendie26

belle_vie said:


> I wore my new light gold quilted WOC for the first time for a date night in DC:
> View attachment 3455057
> 
> 
> Then again the next weekend to see Phantom of the Opera at the Kennedy Center!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455053
> View attachment 3455056


 Wow you are GORGEOUS & you look incredibly beautiful in both of your pics...>LOVE!!!!!


----------



## auntynat

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3454809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.



I love this photo and each of these pieces!


----------



## Milky caramel

ari said:


> My contribution to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455230


Nice combo bag twin...

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## susanq

soccerzfan said:


> Love this color! What season is this from?


I just got it in Paris this July! I believe it was from their spring summer collection


----------



## moniiique

susanq said:


> My current obsession


OMG I'm in love! That would be my obsession as well!


----------



## FunBagz

M/L CF came along for nails with wine.


----------



## belle_vie

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you are GORGEOUS & you look incredibly beautiful in both of your pics...>LOVE!!!!!



Aw thank you, kendie26! The WOC definitely puts a smile on my face [emoji7]


----------



## deltalady

My Reissue on the way home from work


----------



## Chanel923

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3437018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchy matchy today


Ms. HQ, can you share the code for this ballerina flats? I called the Chanel Hotline but had no success in locating one without the code. I have the same bag but wanted a matchy matchy. Thanks


----------



## San2222

Couldn't help but use this again today...


----------



## leooh

out for movie with my girls and boy


----------



## jenian

On the way to playground with my lovely 226


----------



## leooh

cake, anyone?[emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The other day.


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3456408
> 
> cake, anyone?[emoji4]



Yes please!! Fabulous Boy and yummy looking cake!


----------



## Dextersmom

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.


Gorgeous everything!!  Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything!!  Your ring is beautiful!


Thanks so much! That is really sweet of you to say.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Reissue today!  Happy Friday.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!  Happy Friday.


I love it, I almost bought a chevron backpack. This is so perfect.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!  Happy Friday.


Love your look and bag!
Happy friday!


----------



## FunBagz

Beach weekend with my mini and some reading material.


----------



## nicole0612

leooh said:


> View attachment 3456408
> 
> cake, anyone?[emoji4]



Two beauties together! ...No make that three! [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything!!  Your ring is beautiful!



.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!  Happy Friday.



Easy yet beautiful. You've done it again. Lovely!


----------



## nicole0612

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.



Gorgeous! Love the propeller line!


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Beach weekend with my mini and some reading material.
> 
> View attachment 3456754


Love this bag! It is such a teaser for those of us who is impatiently waiting for cruise to come


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Easy yet beautiful. You've done it again. Lovely!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love it, I almost bought a chevron backpack. This is so perfect.





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look and bag!
> Happy friday!



Thank you all so much!!


----------



## rikkuex

leooh said:


> View attachment 3456408
> 
> cake, anyone?[emoji4]


My favourite patisserie!!! It's so nice seeing familiar sights in photos on TPF 
Still in love with your bag, it's made me fall in love with the muted gold HW on the boy (temptations, temptations...)


----------



## Miss CC

leooh said:


> View attachment 3456408
> 
> cake, anyone?[emoji4]



Yummy cake and yummy boy!! [emoji39]


----------



## rikkuex

My brother is getting married today


----------



## leooh

rikkuex said:


> My favourite patisserie!!! It's so nice seeing familiar sights in photos on TPF
> Still in love with your bag, it's made me fall in love with the muted gold HW on the boy (temptations, temptations...)



wow rikkuex, you are good! we frequent the same shopping spots[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

rikkuex said:


> My brother is getting married today



beautiful cheongsam, and chevron[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!  Happy Friday.



happy weekend soon! chevron reissues... stuff made of dreams[emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Yes please!! Fabulous Boy and yummy looking cake!



thank you dear, wish we can have cake together[emoji8]


----------



## luprisu

Beautiful!! Is this bag a M/L or jumbo? I can't seem to find it. My SA said they have the reissue only in stores. May I ask how long ago you bought it? Is GHW right?


----------



## luprisu

rikkuex said:


> My brother is getting married today


Forgot to quote you on my previous comment.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. HQ, can you share the code for this ballerina flats? I called the Chanel Hotline but had no success in locating one without the code. I have the same bag but wanted a matchy matchy. Thanks


Thanks. I had a look at the box but there was no code attached  We don't always get them
in the UK...


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> happy weekend soon! chevron reissues... stuff made of dreams[emoji173]️



Thank you leooh and Happy Weekend to you too!!


----------



## Chanel923

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks. I had a look at the box but there was no code attached  We don't always get them
> in the UK...


Thank you for replying Ms. HQ


----------



## rikkuex

leooh said:


> beautiful cheongsam, and chevron[emoji7]


Thank you leooh!  



luprisu said:


> Beautiful!! Is this bag a M/L or jumbo? I can't seem to find it. My SA said they have the reissue only in stores. May I ask how long ago you bought it? Is GHW right?



Hi! It's M/L, from 16S, the same season as the square mini chevron caviars. I bought it in April this year. SHW


----------



## luprisu

rikkuex said:


> Thank you leooh!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! It's M/L, from 16S, the same season as the square mini chevron caviars. I bought it in April this year. SHW



I love it! Thanks for responding all my questions. Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## KeepItChic

FunBagz said:


> Beach weekend with my mini and some reading material.
> 
> View attachment 3456754


Gorgeous!


----------



## bagnshoe

Loving my b &w esp


----------



## BagLady14

Mademoiselle Vintage riding shotgun.


----------



## Kendie26

Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

BagLady14 said:


> Mademoiselle Vintage riding shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458064


How gorgeous is your bag?!    That vintage shade of red against the vintage gold hardware is amazing!  Do you know the color name?


----------



## bakeacookie

Out for afternoon tea


----------



## BagLady14

ubo22 said:


> How gorgeous is your bag?!    That vintage shade of red against the vintage gold hardware is amazing!  Do you know the color name?


Burgundy

Sent from my SM-T810 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## deltalady

Chanel x Adidas Superstars


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458082



Beautiful chevron reissue [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

deltalady said:


> Chanel x Adidas Superstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458188



Chanel and Adidas is my fav combo [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458082


Beautiful bag Kendie 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

rikkuex said:


> My brother is getting married today [emoji2]


Your bag is beautiful and i love your traditional dress [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jourai

Using my mini for the first time!


----------



## Miss T.

jourai said:


> Using my mini for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 3458319



Loving this outfit! Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## San2222

Not the greatest photo...took it inside gap...it's the gold min from this season...love the color! Wish the caviar were more durable though...


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful chevron reissue [emoji7]





Forex said:


> Beautiful bag Kendie
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you most kindly Miss CC & Forex...she's 1 of my very favorites for sure


----------



## leooh

deltalady said:


> Chanel x Adidas Superstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458188



the veining on this![emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

San2222 said:


> Not the greatest photo...took it inside gap...it's the gold min from this season...love the color! Wish the caviar were more durable though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458353



Love this bag!!  Pictures don't do it justice!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

deltalady said:


> Chanel x Adidas Superstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458188


Love! Can you please tell me what leather this is?


----------



## MEinCairo

Love this pairing!


deltalady said:


> Chanel x Adidas Superstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458188


----------



## berri

Wedding time with my classic red [emoji182]WOC!


----------



## deltalady

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love! Can you please tell me what leather this is?


Hi, it's aged calfskin.


----------



## Forex

I know i took a lot of pictures of my boy, but I cant help to take some more [emoji7] I just love this red, and i love how carefree it is. Right before this picture, my newborn just spit up on it [emoji13]  and my toddler dropped it on the concrete floor [emoji23] 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MEinCairo

What type of leather is it? I'm craving a new bag but with a toddler I'm worried I'd be too scared to regularly use it. 



Forex said:


> I know i took a lot of pictures of my boy, but I cant help to take some more [emoji7] I just love this red, and i love how carefree it is. Right before this picture, my newborn just spit up on it [emoji13]  and my toddler dropped it on the concrete floor [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3458469
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vonnie1

deltalady said:


> Chanel x Adidas Superstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458188


Love it! I have the same bag and shoes and use them together all the time.


----------



## Elizabethanne14

susanq said:


> My current obsession


I am so in love with this color! Do you happen to know what its called?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

jourai said:


> Using my mini for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 3458319



Is it the Carmel colour of This pre fall? [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458082


Another lovely partern dress to pair with your beautiful bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458082



Lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.
> View attachment 3458738


You are rocking that bronze mini very well Ms. DM. Enjoy your day. Also there no hell or high water in OC ...you just pulling our legs


----------



## luprisu

Forex said:


> I know i took a lot of pictures of my boy, but I cant help to take some more [emoji7] I just love this red, and i love how carefree it is. Right before this picture, my newborn just spit up on it [emoji13]  and my toddler dropped it on the concrete floor [emoji23]
> 
> Beautiful, I wish they brought this style back, I  would love to get my hands on one of those...
> 
> View attachment 3458469
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bh4me

Forex said:


> I know i took a lot of pictures of my boy, but I cant help to take some more [emoji7] I just love this red, and i love how carefree it is. Right before this picture, my newborn just spit up on it [emoji13]  and my toddler dropped it on the concrete floor [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3458469
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


That would have made me cry. It looks like it survived it pretty well!


----------



## uhpharm01

bakeacookie said:


> Out for afternoon tea
> View attachment 3458141


I love they Chanel. It's on My wish list


----------



## bh4me

Went to the movies today and did some shopping with my red mini...


----------



## leooh

bh4me said:


> Went to the movies today and did some shopping with my red mini...
> View attachment 3458856



perfect red bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> You are rocking that bronze mini very well Ms. DM. Enjoy your day. Also there no hell or high water in OC ...you just pulling our legs



Ha....you are very funny and thank you.


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458082



Sooo beautiful!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Taking my beautiful vintage 2.55 to a wedding ❤


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Went to the movies today and did some shopping with my red mini...
> View attachment 3458856


Ahhh I could look & drool over your beauty all day long! This is the exact red mini I lust for & hope to have 1 day. She's FABULOUS beyond words


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.
> View attachment 3458738


Such a STUNNING mini DM....you look chic as always. So very happy for you darlin'!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Sooo beautiful!





Bibi25260 said:


> Another lovely partern dress to pair with your beautiful bag!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!!


Thanks ever so much Lovelies! I'm happy with how versatile the beige is with my wardrobe. Hugs to you all


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> I know i took a lot of pictures of my boy, but I cant help to take some more [emoji7] I just love this red, and i love how carefree it is. Right before this picture, my newborn just spit up on it [emoji13]  and my toddler dropped it on the concrete floor [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3458469
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


Such a gorgeous pic & bag...that red is perfect. Wow you sure took it all in stride so well with your newborn & toddler experiences!! Good for you Forex


----------



## rikkuex

Forex said:


> Your bag is beautiful and i love your traditional dress [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you


----------



## MissSteel

Whenever I go out on the weekends, I choose my chevron mini


----------



## jourai

Miss T. said:


> Loving this outfit! Congrats on your new bag.



Thank you! [emoji51]


----------



## jourai

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Is it the Carmel colour of This pre fall? [emoji7][emoji173]️



Yes, it is! The color is [emoji173]️


----------



## kulasa87

Out shopping with my Coco handle


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Such a STUNNING mini DM....you look chic as always. So very happy for you darlin'!



Thanks my friend!!


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Wearing my Chanel Espys at work! Love these so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.
> View attachment 3458738


Love love love the bronze!! I recently asked my SA for this bronze or gold but both were not available.
And I like the color of your cardi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love love love the bronze!! I recently asked my SA for this bronze or gold but both were not available.
> And I like the color of your cardi.



Thank you Bibi!  Sorry that you weren't able to get one.   I was 3rd on the waitlist and just got lucky because #2 passed on it.


----------



## Cconit

Headed to my mother in laws bday bbq with my calfskin new medium boy


----------



## Miss CC

Spending Labor Day at Disneyland with my red woc [emoji173]️


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh I could look & drool over your beauty all day long! This is the exact red mini I lust for & hope to have 1 day. She's FABULOUS beyond words


Thank you! I never planned to get this red beauty. I was desperate a for black one. But when my SA sent me a pic, there was no way I was letting it go...lol. Yours will come when you least expect it


----------



## cynttl

My boy in new medium ❤️


----------



## GloriaQ

michteo said:


> Night out with my Boy
> 
> View attachment 3441209



I like your outfit! What is the size of your le boy? I still cannot decide the size between small and old medium...


----------



## leooh

MissSteel said:


> Whenever I go out on the weekends, I choose my chevron mini
> 
> View attachment 3459194



love your whole outfit! leather jacket with mini and boots[emoji173]️


----------



## tweeety

Beautiful sunny day [emoji173]️


----------



## MaryRN

Took my business affinity strolling around town today.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Bagaficianado said:


> Taking my beautiful vintage 2.55 to a wedding [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459105
> View attachment 3459106



You look gorgeous dear! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji92]


----------



## rubyslippers01

Out & about with my vintage 20 year old Diana' Bag'


----------



## cruz_andmama

rubyslippers01 said:


> Out & about with my vintage 20 year old Diana' Bag' [emoji813]


Your bag is in such great condition! [emoji106]


----------



## Bagaficianado

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> You look gorgeous dear! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji92]


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Forex

rubyslippers01 said:


> Out & about with my vintage 20 year old Diana' Bag' [emoji813]


Wow 20 years old!!! I never can get a Diana this pretty 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

MEinCairo said:


> What type of leather is it? I'm craving a new bag but with a toddler I'm worried I'd be too scared to regularly use it.


Its grained goatskin with patent trim. I think any caviar will be good with kids. Honestly it got damaged quite a bit by my kids but it still looks great. My lambskin is another story though lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

bh4me said:


> That would have made me cry. It looks like it survived it pretty well!


I cried a lot with my first one lol so i kinda expect that witg the 2nd one. It still hurts thought, i love each of my bags so much [emoji23] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Such a gorgeous pic & bag...that red is perfect. Wow you sure took it all in stride so well with your newborn & toddler experiences!! Good for you Forex[emoji813]


Oh thanks, you're so sweet [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3459707
> 
> View attachment 3459708
> 
> 
> Beautiful sunny day [emoji173]️


Love both bags. Your outfits are so cute too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Out shopping/in dressing room with my beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458082


Beautiful @Kendie26 :swoon:
How versatile is this chevron reissue! I can never get over how pretty your bag is! You wear it so well my dear friend!!!
:swoon:


----------



## aki_sato

jourai said:


> Using my mini for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 3458319


So beautiful!
I love your Tees too! Lol so cute!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful @Kendie26 :swoon:
> How versatile is this chevron reissue! I can never get over how pretty your bag is! You wear it so well my dear friend!!!
> :swoon:


aw you are such a sweet LoveBug aki_sato....thank you so much!!! What's the status on your 225?!! I need to go try  & find your thread for an update. Hope all is wonderful w/ you my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

rubyslippers01 said:


> Out & about with my vintage 20 year old Diana' Bag'


Sooooooo so PRETTY!! Your ring is a stunner too! Amazing bag for 20 young years!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My first contribution to this thread ! This is my first Chanel, a vintage Jumbo XL. Comfy weekend outfit.


----------



## Ice24

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first contribution to this thread ! This is my first Chanel, a vintage Jumbo XL. Comfy weekend outfit.
> View attachment 3460186


Gorgeous. Love your style and the big cc lock


----------



## Jereni

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3459427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to my mother in laws bday bbq with my calfskin new medium boy



Pretty combo!


----------



## Love Paris City

bh4me said:


> Went to the movies today and did some shopping with my red mini...
> View attachment 3458856



Wow your red mini is so beautiful!!
Can I ask which season mini is it? Is it this 2016 fall season's?


----------



## bh4me

Love Paris City said:


> Wow your red mini is so beautiful!!
> Can I ask which season mini is it? Is it this 2016 fall season's?


Thank you! I'm always excited when I use it. I got it last year. Tag says 15B.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Ice24 said:


> Gorgeous. Love your style and the big cc lock



Thank you dear! I'm so in love with it! That big CC is really gorgeous. I'll be bombarding this thread with more pix of it soon [emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## Love Paris City

bh4me said:


> Thank you! I'm always excited when I use it. I got it last year. Tag says 15B.



Thanks so much for your reply!  I didn't know last year there were such a beautiful miniCan I ask one more question if you don't mind - Is the tag "red" or "might be "dark pink'? I really love the shade of the color...Oh it must be so hard to find now.
I understand how your mini makes you excited and happy! She's beyond gorgeous!!


----------



## bh4me

Love Paris City said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!  I didn't know last year there were such a beautiful miniCan I ask one more question if you don't mind - Is the tag "red" or "might be "dark pink'? I really love the shade of the color...Oh it must be so hard to find now.
> I understand how your mini makes you excited and happy! She's beyond gorgeous!!


No problem. Color is red. Here's the sticker on the box... hth


----------



## deltalady

My card case with my Valentino at work


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My new woc!


----------



## Love Paris City

bh4me said:


> No problem. Color is red. Here's the sticker on the box... hth
> View attachment 3460666


Thanks so much for posting with your time again!! Beautiful Red!!!


----------



## deb68nc

Taking for the first time out my vintage medium lamb to the dr's with my son. She is so buttery soft for 25 years old...


----------



## iluvbags11

GloriaQ said:


> I like your outfit! What is the size of your le boy? I still cannot decide the size between small and old medium...


Your bag is stunning!


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying the sun during my lunch break


----------



## lovely_bag

LGW said:


> Chanel slingbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438988


You look cute, Chanel suits you really well, like a muse.


----------



## lovely_bag

This vintage cuff has been sitting in the closet for two decades. I simply don't know when to wear it.
So I was playing around with it last weekend. Taking closer looks. It IS beautiful. Still,  I think I might sell it.  I don't know what to do with it, seriously!

Maybe you can come up with ideas, how to wear this?

The only outfit I see is a black turtle neck, high end quality, slim fit.
hm hmm.
I used to wear it when I visited ballrooms in my twenties.

Enjoy the eye candy.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

lovely_bag said:


> This vintage cuff has been sitting in the closet for two decades. I simply don't know when to wear it.
> So I was playing around with it last weekend. Taking closer looks. It IS beautiful. Still,  I think I might sell it.  I don't know what to do with it, seriously!
> 
> Maybe you can come up with ideas, how to wear this?
> 
> The only outfit I see is a black turtle neck, high end quality, slim fit.
> hm hmm.
> I used to wear it when I visited ballrooms in my twenties.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy.



I'm into cuffs, how big is your wrist for the referee? I have a tiny one. PM please [emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

*reference


----------



## j3nm4k

lovely_bag said:


> This vintage cuff has been sitting in the closet for two decades. I simply don't know when to wear it.
> So I was playing around with it last weekend. Taking closer looks. It IS beautiful. Still,  I think I might sell it.  I don't know what to do with it, seriously!
> 
> Maybe you can come up with ideas, how to wear this?
> 
> The only outfit I see is a black turtle neck, high end quality, slim fit.
> hm hmm.
> I used to wear it when I visited ballrooms in my twenties.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy.



That is stunning and absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Miss CC

lovely_bag said:


> This vintage cuff has been sitting in the closet for two decades. I simply don't know when to wear it.
> So I was playing around with it last weekend. Taking closer looks. It IS beautiful. Still,  I think I might sell it.  I don't know what to do with it, seriously!
> 
> Maybe you can come up with ideas, how to wear this?
> 
> The only outfit I see is a black turtle neck, high end quality, slim fit.
> hm hmm.
> I used to wear it when I visited ballrooms in my twenties.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy.



Wow stunning cuff!!


----------



## BagLady14

Perfect weather for sitting outside on the deck.


----------



## lovely_bag

j3nm4k said:


> That is stunning and absolutely beautiful!


I know!! That makes the "situation", me and the cuff somehow ...  akward.


----------



## Cconit

Jereni said:


> Pretty combo!


Thank you


----------



## lovely_bag

Miss CC said:


> Wow stunning cuff!!


thank you! I was surprised, too, when I saw the photos.
I should take pictures more often.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lovely_bag said:


> I know!! That makes the "situation", me and the cuff somehow ...  akward.



Don't let it be awkward. It's a beautiful cuff you should wear your cuff before you decide to sell. You should try the cuff with more than just a slim fitting high neck dress. This cuff could be worn so many ways.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.
> View attachment 3458738



I love the expert color pairing with the bag - though that bronze is absolutely versatile and is a great neutral!!!


----------



## Vanana

lovely_bag said:


> This vintage cuff has been sitting in the closet for two decades. I simply don't know when to wear it.
> So I was playing around with it last weekend. Taking closer looks. It IS beautiful. Still,  I think I might sell it.  I don't know what to do with it, seriously!
> 
> Maybe you can come up with ideas, how to wear this?
> 
> The only outfit I see is a black turtle neck, high end quality, slim fit.
> hm hmm.
> I used to wear it when I visited ballrooms in my twenties.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy.



That is a truly beautiful cuff - I don't generally like chanel cuffs as they are too chunky for my liking - this one I do love!!  how about anything white? I'm thinking a white dress or even a loose/silky white blouse and jeans with the sleeves rolled up loosely and jeans?

seriously, what doesn't go with it?


----------



## Vanana

It's been a little while since my last post, it's been a bit crazy (though rest assured I've been using my Chanel goodies )

Just went on a short cruise and they have Chanel art piece at one of the floors - what's a Chanel addict to do? I pin my Chanel brooch on the dress, carry my pink gold rectangular mini, grab a glass of wine, and strike a pose -> of course! 

As if I had a choice!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I love the expert color pairing with the bag - though that bronze is absolutely versatile and is a great neutral!!!



Thanks Vanana!


----------



## ironic568

Vanana said:


> It's been a little while since my last post, it's been a bit crazy (though rest assured I've been using my Chanel goodies )
> 
> Just went on a short cruise and they have Chanel art piece at one of the floors - what's a Chanel addict to do? I pin my Chanel brooch on the dress, carry my pink gold rectangular mini, grab a glass of wine, and strike a pose -> of course!
> 
> As if I had a choice!
> View attachment 3462178



Fabulous always, Vanana!


----------



## Vanana

ironic568 said:


> Fabulous always, Vanana!



Thank you Ironic568


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My beautiful vintage jumbo XL with a Maxi dress. Let the weekend begin [emoji41][emoji8]


----------



## deb68nc

We have similar outfits going on ^
My 25 year old vintage medium flap...


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3462479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have similar outfits going on ^
> My 25 year old vintage medium flap...



Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]! Trying to use the last few days of good weather here to enjoy my Maxi dresses before I kiss them goodbye for a whole year [emoji4].


----------



## Suzetu

Love how I can just effortlessly grab this boy and go.


----------



## Miss CC

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My beautiful vintage jumbo XL with a Maxi dress. Let the weekend begin [emoji41][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3462464



Love this maxi where is it from??


----------



## Forex

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My beautiful vintage jumbo XL with a Maxi dress. Let the weekend begin [emoji41][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3462464


Love you bag. And your dress is gorgeous [emoji8] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> It's been a little while since my last post, it's been a bit crazy (though rest assured I've been using my Chanel goodies [emoji14])
> 
> Just went on a short cruise and they have Chanel art piece at one of the floors - what's a Chanel addict to do? I pin my Chanel brooch on the dress, carry my pink gold rectangular mini, grab a glass of wine, and strike a pose -> of course!
> 
> As if I had a choice! [emoji38]
> View attachment 3462178


Wow your whole outfit is tdf Vanana. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3462479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have similar outfits going on ^
> My 25 year old vintage medium flap...





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My beautiful vintage jumbo XL with a Maxi dress. Let the weekend begin [emoji41][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3462464



Gorgeous Chanel bags, they were sure made to last beautifully!  Lovely maxi dresses and of course you guys wear it well! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Wow your whole outfit is tdf Vanana.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you Forex!  

I don't get enough events to even attempt to dress up for (there's that one year where all the friends are getting married and then it's all done!) so cruise is a fun opportunity to dress up a bit


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Thank you Forex!
> 
> I don't get enough events to even attempt to dress up for (there's that one year where all the friends are getting married and then it's all done!) so cruise is a fun opportunity to dress up a bit


I dont have much chance to dress up neither (the last time i dressed up was before baby bump and my baby is 1 now [emoji23] ) so i enjoy look through pictures of you all. Those pictures make me happy [emoji4] [emoji4] 
Cruise is a great idea [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## val

Sculli said:


> mini day [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3366320



I love this green.  could you let me know if this is caviar or lambskin?  what size is this?  where did you purchase from?  Is it still available?

val


----------



## Bibi25260

lovely_bag said:


> This vintage cuff has been sitting in the closet for two decades. I simply don't know when to wear it.
> So I was playing around with it last weekend. Taking closer looks. It IS beautiful. Still,  I think I might sell it.  I don't know what to do with it, seriously!
> 
> Maybe you can come up with ideas, how to wear this?
> 
> The only outfit I see is a black turtle neck, high end quality, slim fit.
> hm hmm.
> I used to wear it when I visited ballrooms in my twenties.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy.


I love it! I would wear it casual also.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> It's been a little while since my last post, it's been a bit crazy (though rest assured I've been using my Chanel goodies )
> 
> Just went on a short cruise and they have Chanel art piece at one of the floors - what's a Chanel addict to do? I pin my Chanel brooch on the dress, carry my pink gold rectangular mini, grab a glass of wine, and strike a pose -> of course!
> 
> As if I had a choice!
> View attachment 3462178


You look stunning!! How funny a Chanel art piece on a cruise.


----------



## Lightsandcities

Brunching with the boy!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Miss CC said:


> Love this maxi where is it from??



Thanks dear! I bought it from Zara this summer. I've seen the same model with different colours in Zara Milano last week. Good luck [emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Forex said:


> Love you bag. And your dress is gorgeous [emoji8]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you dear! My favourite dress this summer [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous Chanel bags, they were sure made to last beautifully!  Lovely maxi dresses and of course you guys wear it well! Enjoy your weekend



Thank you dear [emoji4]. You look gorgeous too! I know the struggle about having nice things and not having enough opportunities to wear them [emoji85].


----------



## significantlysteph

My Chanel Jumbo paired with a bomber jacket.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Out for drinks and dinner with DH. My new WOC ( because one Chanel bag is never enough [emoji85])


----------



## FunBagz

Purple iridescent boy with maxi dress. Happy Saturday, fellow TPFers!


----------



## LGW

lovely_bag said:


> You look cute, Chanel suits you really well, like a muse.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LGW

Going to Chanel to try their new make up and get the new No 5 L'eau. Lately I seem to be reaching for this bag a lot instead of my newer ones.....


----------



## Vanana

HI everyone! Bright blue square mini in action today at the park with kiddos


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent boy with maxi dress. Happy Saturday, fellow TPFers!
> View attachment 3463511


Love how the mermaid changes colors it's like 3 bags in one!  

I noticed that its one color when you look from one direction, and a different color when you look from the oposited direction.  It must be how they apply the paint/color... 
Gorgeous as always


----------



## Kendie26

My new Love & her debut outting tonight ..2016 Drawstring bag ...a few of you dearhearts mentioned mods~
@Bibi25260
@ceedoan
@leooh
I'll use the shorter handle strap more than the longer adjustable Crossbody but showing both in pics [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!! How funny a Chanel art piece on a cruise.


Thank you so much! Right?! It's begging for a photo


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love & her debut outting tonight ..2016 Drawstring bag ...a few of you dearhearts mentioned mods~
> @Bibi25260
> @ceedoan
> @leooh
> I'll use the shorter handle strap more than the longer adjustable Crossbody but showing both in pics [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463673
> View attachment 3463674
> View attachment 3463676
> View attachment 3463677



 This is such a cool bag! it's going to look so cool with a leather jacket and skinny jeans... "winter is coming" - sorry... nerdy game of thrones reference


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> This is such a cool bag! it's going to look so cool with a leather jacket and skinny jeans... "winter is coming" - sorry... nerdy game of thrones reference


Thank you Vanana! I will wear her to death with jeans & various pants,etc more casually (we are just going out to dinner tonight & it's hot as heck, thus the dress)but I was dying to wear her


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love & her debut outting tonight ..2016 Drawstring bag ...a few of you dearhearts mentioned mods~
> @Bibi25260
> @ceedoan
> @leooh
> I'll use the shorter handle strap more than the longer adjustable Crossbody but showing both in pics [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463673
> View attachment 3463674
> View attachment 3463676
> View attachment 3463677



beautiful! dear kendie, you have nailed the mod shots technique! keep the mod shots coming[emoji7]

and it looks great with a dress too![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Out and about with my 16b collar and tie grey flap bag.  Love that I can wear it as shoulder bag and crossbody and the neutral color is perfect addition to my collection[emoji847]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

FunBagz said:


> Purple iridescent boy with maxi dress. Happy Saturday, fellow TPFers!
> View attachment 3463511



Beautiful bag! I'm not a big fan of the Boy bag but this one is exceptional! Love the chain [emoji7]. Beautiful dress as well [emoji4][emoji1360]


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Bagaficianado said:


> Taking my beautiful vintage 2.55 to a wedding ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459105
> View attachment 3459106


You are very pretty.


----------



## Marlee

On my way to visit a friend with my 9-day-old patent flap


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love & her debut outting tonight ..2016 Drawstring bag ...a few of you dearhearts mentioned mods~
> @Bibi25260
> @ceedoan
> @leooh
> I'll use the shorter handle strap more than the longer adjustable Crossbody but showing both in pics [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463673
> View attachment 3463674
> View attachment 3463676
> View attachment 3463677


Looks amazing on you! Love the patern dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Going to Chanel to try their new make up and get the new No 5 L'eau. Lately I seem to be reaching for this bag a lot instead of my newer ones.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463620


Love your look and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> HI everyone! Bright blue square mini in action today at the park with kiddos
> View attachment 3463647


What great pop of color! Lovely sandals!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Looks amazing on you! Love the patern dress!





leooh said:


> beautiful! dear kendie, you have nailed the mod shots technique! keep the mod shots coming[emoji7]
> 
> and it looks great with a dress too![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You are both sweetie's....many thanks (dress is Kate Spade)
leooh~hahaha, not nailed mods in any way....just trying our friends Breadnbrie & liznaj's suggestions/techniques...at least it gives me good laughs trying!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> On my way to visit a friend with my 9-day-old patent flap
> View attachment 3464026


this color is so fantastic!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> What great pop of color! Lovely sandals!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Vanana

CaribeanQueen said:


> Out and about with my 16b collar and tie grey flap bag.  Love that I can wear it as shoulder bag and crossbody and the neutral color is perfect addition to my collection[emoji847]
> View attachment 3463807


And you've got quite a collection! This seems like a great practical bag in neutral color. Looking great!


----------



## Vanana

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thank you dear [emoji4]. You look gorgeous too! I know the struggle about having nice things and not having enough opportunities to wear them [emoji85].


So true! #1st world problems #the struggle is real


----------



## FunBagz

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Beautiful bag! I'm not a big fan of the Boy bag but this one is exceptional! Love the chain [emoji7]. Beautiful dress as well [emoji4][emoji1360]



Thank you, I Rosy! I was not really a Boy fan either until I saw this one!


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look and bag!


Thank you so much. I always appreciate your comments.


----------



## Miss CC

Marlee said:


> On my way to visit a friend with my 9-day-old patent flap
> View attachment 3464026



This color is sooooo pretty!!  It's sort of a violet type blue?


----------



## Marlee

Miss CC said:


> This color is sooooo pretty!!  It's sort of a violet type blue?



Thanks  It is hard to describe, in natural light it looks like the sky on a sunny day, while in artificial light, it looks like lavender.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

There are no rules when it comes to fashion: white after labor.  Wear what you want
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3464324


----------



## Bagaficianado

❤


----------



## Bagaficianado

❤


----------



## Bagaficianado

SweetDaisy05 said:


> You are very pretty.


Aw thank you so much ❤


----------



## Bagaficianado

CaribeanQueen said:


> There are no rules when it comes to fashion: white after labor.  Wear what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464324


Chanel &Valentino =heaven ❤


----------



## Bagaficianado

Going to brunch with my favorite eye candy combo ❤


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Bagaficianado said:


> Going to brunch with my favorite eye candy combo [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464350



Love your style! I've been listing after the Rockstuds lately [emoji7][emoji85][emoji1360]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

*lusting


----------



## Bagaficianado

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Love your style! I've been listing after the Rockstuds lately [emoji7][emoji85][emoji1360]


Thank you love ❤Definitely go for the rockstuds! You'll love them❤❤❤


----------



## traumamama

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love & her debut outting tonight ..2016 Drawstring bag ...a few of you dearhearts mentioned mods~
> @Bibi25260
> @ceedoan
> @leooh
> I'll use the shorter handle strap more than the longer adjustable Crossbody but showing both in pics [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463673
> View attachment 3463674
> View attachment 3463676
> View attachment 3463677




Love this!  Congratulations it is stunning


----------



## Miss CC

Sunday funday with my mini [emoji173]️.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Out for drinks and dinner with DH. My new WOC ( because one Chanel bag is never enough [emoji85])
> View attachment 3463379


Love the white sneakers! I've been obsessed with white sneakers all summer❤


----------



## San2222

heading to work with my cam....need to use it more often...


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Emerson

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3464697


I love your jacket! Do you mind if I ask where it's from?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Emerson said:


> I love your jacket! Do you mind if I ask where it's from?



Hi!  I got it from Banana Republic.[emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Emerson

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  I got it from Banana Republic.[emoji173]️[emoji4]


Thanks, it's very lady like and Chanel-esque!


----------



## lovely_bag

San2222 said:


> heading to work with my cam....need to use it more often...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464561


off topic: Your floor!!! It looks amazing!!! Those shiny tiles. Are they new? 

on topic: You look lovely


----------



## San2222

lovely_bag said:


> off topic: Your floor!!! It looks amazing!!! Those shiny tiles. Are they new? [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> on topic: You look lovely  [emoji813]


Haha thank you dear...for both the tiles and mod shots...tiles are half a year old.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Bagaficianado said:


> Love the white sneakers! I've been obsessed with white sneakers all summer[emoji173]



Thanks dear! They are my favourite white Converse ( less sexy than your Rockstuds but super comfy [emoji12][emoji16])


----------



## Forex

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3464481
> 
> 
> Sunday funday with my mini [emoji173]️.


This mini is gorgeous. [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Emerson said:


> Thanks, it's very lady like and Chanel-esque!



Thank you![emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Forex said:


> This mini is gorgeous. [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Chanel emoji brooch in action!


----------



## makeupmama

Transferring stuff from a new favorite, my Chanel Black Drawstring tote, to an oldie but goodie, my Black B in Togo 30. Black beauties are the best!


----------



## Miss CC

makeupmama said:


> Transferring stuff from a new favorite, my Chanel Black Drawstring tote, to an oldie but goodie, my Black B in Togo 30. Black beauties are the best!



Really love that drawstring bag. What kind of leather is it?


----------



## makeupmama

Miss CC said:


> Really love that drawstring bag. What kind of leather is it?


I'm actually not sure. I'm guessing it's calf.


----------



## Dextersmom

makeupmama said:


> Transferring stuff from a new favorite, my Chanel Black Drawstring tote, to an oldie but goodie, my Black B in Togo 30. Black beauties are the best!



TWO major beauties!!! So gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3465598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel emoji brooch in action!



Such a beautiful shot!!  I love the soft, feminine vibe.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

So excited my first Chanel piece! I was toying with the idea of getting a jumbo pre-owned, went to Neimans and the SA lead me to Chanel (was about to purchase another watch) saw this bag and fell in love, I am so excited!

My Rock in Rome flap "chilling" in my office!


----------



## Rami00

Dextersmom said:


> Such a beautiful shot!!  I love the soft, feminine vibe.


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Bags in rotation this week.


----------



## Miss CC

Out to lunch with my trendy cc woc


----------



## NANI1972

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3423941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini n action!



Love the bag, but I have to say I love that puppy more!


----------



## bh4me

It's been a busy week. Managed to take a pic of my black mini while out running errands


----------



## Jereni

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3464481
> 
> 
> Sunday funday with my mini [emoji173]️.



Love! This picture captures the luster of this gold finish really well.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Perfect day for my Jumbo XL ❤


----------



## Rami00

NANI1972 said:


> Love the bag, but I have to say I love that puppy more!


Thank you! me too..


----------



## checkcheck

Getting close to the end of the week!  Here's my 2.55 in the 226 size.


----------



## bh4me

checkcheck said:


> Getting close to the end of the week!  Here's my 2.55 in the 226 size.


Very pretty color!


----------



## bagloverny

Heading out for lunch with my beloved Boy


----------



## Sculli

With my favourite boy [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3466551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.



Gorgeous as always. I also love how they line up: Extremely elegant neutral for Monday and Tuesday, lovely low key neutral for Wednesday and Thursday, and BAM! bling bling for TGIF and party on the weekend!  (*at least that's how it played out in my head*)


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Chanel WOC


----------



## Chanel923

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC


I love your dress and WOC. Ella, you have great style. So pretty and elegant


----------



## Kendie26

makeupmama said:


> Transferring stuff from a new favorite, my Chanel Black Drawstring tote, to an oldie but goodie, my Black B in Togo 30. Black beauties are the best!





Miss CC said:


> Really love that drawstring bag. What kind of leather is it?





makeupmama said:


> I'm actually not sure. I'm guessing it's calf.



Ah we are black drawstring bag twins makeup mama! I just got mine a week + ago! It's calfskin & very soft.


----------



## Kendie26

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC



You are so stunning & so is everything in this beautiful pic Ella! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous as always. I also love how they line up: Extremely elegant neutral for Monday and Tuesday, lovely low key neutral for Wednesday and Thursday, and BAM! bling bling for TGIF and party on the weekend!  (*at least that's how it played out in my head*)


Thank you babe. You read my mind...that's exactly how I planned it.


----------



## FunBagz

Red and navy caviar today. Happy Friday!


----------



## whiteswan1010

my new jumbo....


----------



## petepurse

.


----------



## auntynat

FunBagz said:


> Red and navy caviar today. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3468273



Love this red!


----------



## ironic568

FunBagz said:


> Red and navy caviar today. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3468273


Gorgeous, true red. Love it!


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Red and navy caviar today. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3468273


Very beautiful red. What season was it from?


----------



## jax818

Took out my medium caviar chevron for dinner tonight.  Love this bag!


----------



## rikkuex

jax818 said:


> Took out my medium caviar chevron for dinner tonight.  Love this bag!


We are bag twins! Haven't seen anyone else here with this bag!


----------



## Jereni

Bronze jumbo and nitro draft latte....yum.


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Took out my medium caviar chevron for dinner tonight.  Love this bag!


Cool AND elegant! Way to go TPF Chanel ladies!!!


----------



## Kendie26

At my  hair salon for marathon appointment & thought my new drawstring bag looked cute sitting around


----------



## deb68nc

Celebrating our 7 year anniversary (and no 7 year itch ) with my new Med flap...I love her ❤️❤️Almost as much as him


----------



## LoveLaVie

Shopping with my shiva flap


----------



## West End Girl

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel WOC




I love this outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3469069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating our 7 year anniversary (and no 7 year itch ) with my new Med flap...I love her ❤️❤️Almost as much as him


Aw that's so sweet & sentimental! I love it....HAPPY HAPPY 7th ANNIVERSARY!!! You look BEAUTIFUL....awesome bag AND dress!!!


----------



## deb68nc

Kendie26 said:


> Aw that's so sweet & sentimental! I love it....HAPPY HAPPY 7th ANNIVERSARY!!! You look BEAUTIFUL....awesome bag AND dress!!!


Thank you


----------



## JoeyLouis

Day out with the doggy!


----------



## leooh

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3469426
> 
> 
> Day out with the doggy!



two rays of sunshine!
doggy is sooooo adorable!


----------



## leooh

LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3469211
> 
> 
> Shopping with my shiva flap



really like this, classic with a little twist. [emoji7]


----------



## leooh

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3469069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating our 7 year anniversary (and no 7 year itch ) with my new Med flap...I love her [emoji173]️[emoji173]️Almost as much as him



happy anniversary! beautiful dress and classic flap matches it perfectly!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> At my  hair salon for marathon appointment & thought my new drawstring bag looked cute sitting around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469028
> View attachment 3469029



dearest kendie, i've been paying extra attention to chanel's drawstring bags now, and i blame you! [emoji12]
why do you have to make it look so cute?[emoji23]


----------



## jax818

rikkuex said:


> We are bag twins! Haven't seen anyone else here with this bag!



Yay bag twins!  I adore this bag and you're right...I hardly see anybody with it.


----------



## jax818

Vanana said:


> Cool AND elegant! Way to go TPF Chanel ladies!!!



Thank you Vanana!


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3469426
> 
> 
> Day out with the doggy!



Two special beauties!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my caviar WOC all day and into the evening.


----------



## Kaoli

My Daily Zippy


----------



## Rami00

Reissue, brooch and les exclusifs in action. To all the exclusifs fans... The line is being discontinued... EDT will be replaced with EDP.


----------



## LGW

Out for my friend's birthday dinner.


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Out for my friend's birthday dinner.


Wow, you are so gorgeous...what a classy, elegant, pretty ensemble! Hope you had lovely time with friend & dinner!


----------



## Kendie26

Kaoli said:


> My Daily Zippy
> View attachment 3469615


Wow what an amazing, stunning photo!! Admire EVERYTHING in it! Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> dearest kendie, i've been paying extra attention to chanel's drawstring bags now, and i blame you! [emoji12]
> why do you have to make it look so cute?[emoji23]


Get one girl, get one!!! Put it on your list....I adore mine more & more each time I use her & I"m surprisingly happy with how much I use & like the adjustable crossbody strap. I thought I'd really only use the shorter chain handle but so great having 2 options. Hope the home renovation is coming along well!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Get one girl, get one!!! Put it on your list....I adore mine more & more each time I use her & I"m surprisingly happy with how much I use & like the adjustable crossbody strap. I thought I'd really only use the shorter chain handle but so great having 2 options. Hope the home renovation is coming along well!



we moved to mum's place till reno is over... thanks for remembering! haha i may need one big treat when this is over!


----------



## KellyCoCo

Used this bag so much since I got her almost a year ago now.


----------



## Miss CC

KellyCoCo said:


> Used this bag so much since I got her almost a year ago now.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Kaoli

Kendie26 said:


> Wow what an amazing, stunning photo!! Admire EVERYTHING in it! Your hair is so beautiful!



Thank you! I am still getting used to my hair as I recently cut them and I always had long hair [emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

Kaoli said:


> My Daily Zippy
> View attachment 3469615



Never seen this style before. Such a perfect size for casual wear.


----------



## Vanana

KellyCoCo said:


> Used this bag so much since I got her almost a year ago now.


me 2!!! It is perfection and there is not a thing I would change about this bag. you took a great photo showing the colors transition (it can be hard to capture).


----------



## Kaoli

Vanana said:


> Never seen this style before. Such a perfect size for casual wear.



Me neither, but it's very practical as it has zipped pocked in the back and one with cc lock in front, got it as a gift and I love it.


----------



## Kaoli

KellyCoCo said:


> Used this bag so much since I got her almost a year ago now.



So pretty! Love the colors [emoji76]


----------



## Miss CC

It's a gold mini kind of day [emoji169]


----------



## Emerson

Chevron reissue in action. My absolute favorite at the moment...


----------



## Vanana

Emerson said:


> Chevron reissue in action. My absolute favorite at the moment...
> View attachment 3470283


just wooooow!!!!


----------



## Emerson

Vanana said:


> just wooooow!!!!



Thanks Vanana!


----------



## pinkziggybum

My fushia caviar WOC[emoji177][emoji176][emoji180]


----------



## Miss T.

pinkziggybum said:


> View attachment 3470498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fushia caviar WOC[emoji177][emoji176][emoji180]



Love the color of your WOC! Great outfit too.


----------



## Miss T.

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3470024
> 
> 
> It's a gold mini kind of day [emoji169]



Loving this look!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

KellyCoCo said:


> Used this bag so much since I got her almost a year ago now.



You're making me loving this boy more and more with every pic you post[emoji7]. #badinfluence [emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3470024
> 
> 
> It's a gold mini kind of day [emoji169]



So beautiful and I don't mean the bag only [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji7]!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kendie26 said:


> Wow what an amazing, stunning photo!! Admire EVERYTHING in it! Your hair is so beautiful!



I love your energy Kendie26 [emoji4][emoji173]️! How kind and loving your comments are to the ladies on here. It really caught my eye. [emoji1360] to positivity and supporting each other [emoji8]


----------



## pinkziggybum

Miss T. said:


> Love the color of your WOC! Great outfit too.



Thank you so much!! That's very kind of you!![emoji307][emoji77][emoji177][emoji76][emoji176]


----------



## Kendie26

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I love your energy Kendie26 [emoji4][emoji173]️! How kind and loving your comments are to the ladies on here. It really caught my eye. [emoji1360] to positivity and supporting each other [emoji8]


WOW, I am so touched by your dear comment Rosy's Luxury Closet....kindest thanks to you. I'm merely just admiring everyone's lovely items & pics, & meeting some AMAZING people along the way! My best to you & thank you


----------



## FunBagz

auntynat said:


> Love this red!





ironic568 said:


> Gorgeous, true red. Love it!





Chanel923 said:


> Very beautiful red. What season was it from?



Thank you, auntynat, ironic568 and Chanel923!  This red is from 15B.  It is hard to capture an accurate representation of the color in photos, but this photo is pretty close to IRL.


----------



## s2_steph

Emerson said:


> Chevron reissue in action. My absolute favorite at the moment...
> View attachment 3470283



Yay! Bag twins. The photography is beautiful


----------



## leooh

pinkziggybum said:


> View attachment 3470498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fushia caviar WOC[emoji177][emoji176][emoji180]



such a bright cheery photo! brings smiles to everyone[emoji4]


----------



## candiholics

Ready to fly with the cerf tote


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my black lambskin mini today.


----------



## pinkziggybum

leooh said:


> such a bright cheery photo! brings smiles to everyone[emoji4]



Thank you so much!!! Hope you have a bright & fabulous day[emoji76][emoji176][emoji126][emoji77][emoji177]


----------



## Acctt

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3470802



Love your mini!


----------



## chicnfab

With my reissue puzzle 226


----------



## Chanel923

chicnfab said:


> With my reissue puzzle 226


Beautiful pic. The reissue is gorgeous and very carefree.


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful pic. The reissue is gorgeous and very carefree.


Thanks! Yes indeed she's gorgeous bag and hassle free


----------



## Miss CC

Miss T. said:


> Loving this look!



Thank you!!


----------



## Miss CC

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So beautiful and I don't mean the bag only [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji7]!



Thank you for your kind words!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Chanel overload


----------



## Rami00

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3469426
> 
> 
> Day out with the doggy!


Omg! What a cutie!


----------



## JoeyLouis

pinkziggybum said:


> View attachment 3470498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fushia caviar WOC[emoji177][emoji176][emoji180]


Wow i love this color!!


----------



## pinkziggybum

JoeyLouis said:


> Wow i love this color!!



Thank you so much! [emoji177][emoji77][emoji173]️[emoji176]


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3471067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel overload


love


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone here have this bag? It's from the S16 collection. If so can you please post a mod shot or lead me in the direction of where I can see pics of this bag? 
Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Acctt said:


> Love your mini!



Thank you!


----------



## xodu_s

jourai said:


> Using my mini for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 3458319


Love your mini in caramel!!


----------



## LGW

No prizes for guessing where I'm going today...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my caviar WOC all day and into the evening.
> View attachment 3469556





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3470802


Enjoying your mod shots, you look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Out for my friend's birthday dinner.


Wow you look amazing, love love love the outfit!


LGW said:


> No prizes for guessing where I'm going today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471382


Stunning look!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> At my  hair salon for marathon appointment & thought my new drawstring bag looked cute sitting around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469028
> View attachment 3469029


Yes it looks cute! 
Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow you look amazing, love love love the outfit!
> 
> Stunning look!


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes it looks cute!
> Gorgeous bag!


many thanks dear Bibi! Hope all is wonderful with you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Enjoying your mod shots, you look stunning!



You are sweet!!  Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Bailey6559

It's a stressful day in the office and I'm glad my navy Boy is with me.


----------



## missarewa

LGW said:


> No prizes for guessing where I'm going today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471382


Love everything about the look!!


----------



## bh4me

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 3471521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stressful day in the office and I'm glad my navy Boy is with me.


I'm with you on this! My bag somehow lightens up my spirits.


----------



## Bailey6559

bh4me said:


> I'm with you on this! My bag somehow lightens up my spirits.


Totally agree! Sometime I'll look at everyone else's post here for therapy. Lol


----------



## Rami00

My favorite Chanel bag.


----------



## LGW

missarewa said:


> Love everything about the look!!


Thank you !


----------



## silliex

My M/L caviar CF GHW paired with my Herve Leger dress and new Stuart Weitzman wedges for my friend's wedding. Also happens to be my Chanel's first birthday!


----------



## Chanel923

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3471595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Chanel bag.


Love your model shot. Is your reissue a 226? I'm considering getting that size.


----------



## whiteswan1010

silliex said:


> My M/L caviar CF GHW paired with my Herve Leger dress and new Stuart Weitzman wedges for my friend's wedding. Also happens to be my Chanel's first birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3471647


Silliex - gorgeous!  Classic elegance


----------



## Dextersmom

225 Reissue today.


----------



## missarewa

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue today.
> View attachment 3471667



Gotta love a chevron reissue


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue today.
> View attachment 3471667


Stunning bag!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue today.
> View attachment 3471667


Oh Ms. DM, you and Ms. Rami are just killing me with reissue modeling shots.  Love love both bags


----------



## Rami00

Chanel923 said:


> Love your model shot. Is your reissue a 226? I'm considering getting that size.


Thank you. Yes, it's a 226


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718


Gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you & DITTO....back at YOU dear Rami....just saw your pic today....WOW you take the most glam, gorgeous pics....love all your items!


----------



## Kendie26

silliex said:


> My M/L caviar CF GHW paired with my Herve Leger dress and new Stuart Weitzman wedges for my friend's wedding. Also happens to be my Chanel's first birthday!
> 
> View attachment 3471647


Wow you look so so so pretty! Perfect bag for your gorgeous dress! We are shoe twins...I have those exact Stuart Weitzman shoes/same color & have worn them tons this season!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718


Gorgeous bag too.  Love love !


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Gorgeous bag too.  Love love !


thank you, thank you for your love love dear!


----------



## UpTime

LGW said:


> No prizes for guessing where I'm going today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471382


Were you heading to Chanel boutique?


----------



## nashpoo

Eating lunch with my mom!


----------



## LGW

New addition ....got this jumbo today!!!!


----------



## whiteswan1010

LGW said:


> New addition ....got this jumbo today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471924


Beautiful! Is the hardware "light gold"????


----------



## Emerson

s2_steph said:


> Yay! Bag twins. The photography is beautiful



Oh so nice to be bag twins with you!
Haha I simply took the photo and just changed the filter to " process" on the iPhone. So no photography skills required hahaha!


----------



## nashpoo

Still trying to figure out how to style a navy blue bag [emoji24] help! The filter makes it look black.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Taking my patent leather classic flap for a ride in my ride ❤


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3471595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Chanel bag.


Rami may I ask what size is your reissue? You look fantastic as always


----------



## runner1234

runner1234 said:


> Rami may I ask what size is your reissue? You look fantastic as always


Oops just saw you already answered that question


----------



## LGW

UpTime said:


> Were you heading to Chanel boutique?


Yes I was!!!


----------



## LGW

whiteswan1010 said:


> Beautiful! Is the hardware "light gold"????


Thank you, it's silver.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718


Beautiful bag! Great shot also.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

leooh said:


> View attachment 3456388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out for movie with my girls and boy


love ur boy


----------



## bellaNlawrence

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.


love ur bag, dress and the flats, very ladylike they go so well together


----------



## chicnfab

With my cc eyelet


----------



## sophiebed

Out for coffee with my red chevron WOC [emoji4]


----------



## iluvbags11

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718


Your bag is so gorgeous! I love everything about it! the color, the chain, the size! Perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

iluvbags11 said:


> Your bag is so gorgeous! I love everything about it! the color, the chain, the size! Perfection!


That's so sweet of you iluvbags  When my SA pulled her out to show me (because I went in to see a different reissue she just got in) my eyes bugged out of my head & the rest was history. Many thanks dear!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bellaNlawrence said:


> love ur bag, dress and the flats, very ladylike they go so well together


Thanks so much! Very sweet of you to say!


----------



## Forex

Wearing my well-loved easy carry today with my new chanel sandal which i bought last year [emoji8] . I was going to sell them since i only wear pump, but they are too cute to get let go [emoji9]


----------



## Forex

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3471805
> 
> Eating lunch with my mom!


Fashionable family [emoji8]


----------



## Forex

LGW said:


> New addition ....got this jumbo today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471924


This blue + chevron + jumbo = perfection!!!


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718


I cant stop loving this bag Kendie. I want it want it want it.


----------



## Jereni

nashpoo said:


> Still trying to figure out how to style a navy blue bag [emoji24] help! The filter makes it look black.
> View attachment 3472011



I know what you mean, I'm coveting a navy blue bag right now but I wonder how much I would wear it with.  Light pink for sure, and khaki.... Beyond that though?


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Wearing my well-loved easy carry today with my new chanel sandal which i bought last year [emoji8] . I was going to sell them since i only wear pump, but they are too cute to get let go [emoji9]
> View attachment 3473197



Killer FANTASTIC!! Love it ALL including pedi color [emoji7][emoji188]


----------



## Real Authentication

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 3471521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stressful day in the office and I'm glad my navy Boy is with me.


hello there gorgeous!


----------



## Real Authentication

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3471595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Chanel bag.


Great shot! So artsy


----------



## Rami00

Real Authentication said:


> Great shot! So artsy


Thank you


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718



This is so so beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]I'm really considering the chevron for my next splurge [emoji85]


----------



## nashpoo

Jereni said:


> I know what you mean, I'm coveting a navy blue bag right now but I wonder how much I would wear it with.  Light pink for sure, and khaki.... Beyond that though?


I'm struggling so hard to wear it haha. I feel like it doesn't go with my color scheme? I wear a lot of the nude purplish taupes right now. I'm just so used to slapping on a black purse


----------



## Jereni

nashpoo said:


> I'm struggling so hard to wear it haha. I feel like it doesn't go with my color scheme? I wear a lot of the nude purplish taupes right now. I'm just so used to slapping on a black purse



Haha yeah I know what you mean. I feel like navy is lacking from my bag collection but I don't wear khaki much (at least as a shirt color - it washes me out), and there's so many other colors that go with light pink.

It's funny - I feel like a bright blue goes with a lot of colors and shades, but not so much with navy.


----------



## nashpoo

Jereni said:


> Haha yeah I know what you mean. I feel like navy is lacking from my bag collection but I don't wear khaki much (at least as a shirt color - it washes me out), and there's so many other colors that go with light pink.
> 
> It's funny - I feel like a bright blue goes with a lot of colors and shades, but not so much with navy.



Right? A beautiful bright blue would be so easy to throw on with anything [emoji24] 


Does the navy look awkward with the color of my top? That's literally all I wear [emoji21] besides black.


----------



## deltalady

nashpoo said:


> Right? A beautiful bright blue would be so easy to throw on with anything [emoji24]
> View attachment 3473448
> 
> Does the navy look awkward with the color of my top? That's literally all I wear [emoji21] besides black.



No, not at all. I treat navy the same as black.


----------



## deltalady

My Reissue tucked away in my office cabinet


----------



## chicnfab

After church with my light pink chevron


----------



## Forex

deltalady said:


> My Reissue tucked away in my office cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473497


Lovely reissue


----------



## Forex

nashpoo said:


> Right? A beautiful bright blue would be so easy to throw on with anything [emoji24]
> View attachment 3473448
> 
> Does the navy look awkward with the color of my top? That's literally all I wear [emoji21] besides black.


I think thus bag looks great with the color of your shirt. I wear navy with black sometimes, i think black and navy look really cool together


----------



## Dextersmom

nashpoo said:


> Right? A beautiful bright blue would be so easy to throw on with anything [emoji24]
> View attachment 3473448
> 
> Does the navy look awkward with the color of my top? That's literally all I wear [emoji21] besides black.



Looks lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

deltalady said:


> My Reissue tucked away in my office cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473497



Simply stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> After church with my light pink chevron



Very, very pretty.


----------



## whiteswan1010

nashpoo said:


> I'm struggling so hard to wear it haha. I feel like it doesn't go with my color scheme? I wear a lot of the nude purplish taupes right now. I'm just so used to slapping on a black purse


IMO, navy is a  very tough color to accessorize with a wardrobe.  Beautiful with whites, navy and reds but for some reason it just doesn't work for much else.  I don't care for it with black, looks off somehow.   But if you wear a lot of white go for it!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Very, very pretty.


Thank you so much❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is so so beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]I'm really considering the chevron for my next splurge [emoji85]


Oh Yay you!!! I never had the pleasure of seeing one in real life or anyone carrying one in real life so when I saw this for the first time in person (vs just in pics) it was like "hell yeah, I'll take THAT one!" Wishing you all the best w/ your next splurge!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> After church with my light pink chevron


Wow, you look amazingly gorgeous....LOVE EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> Right? A beautiful bright blue would be so easy to throw on with anything [emoji24]
> View attachment 3473448
> 
> Does the navy look awkward with the color of my top? That's literally all I wear [emoji21] besides black.


I think it all looks FABULOUS together! Your bag is a total stunner


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> My Reissue tucked away in my office cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473497


I love this pic! She looks so regal as she's proudly displayed....very elegantly sexy!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look amazingly gorgeous....LOVE EVERYTHING!


Thanks.. You're so sweet


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Having lunch with DH and my baby Coco [emoji85][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Zucnarf

Going home after work


----------



## Dextersmom

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Having lunch with DH and my baby Coco [emoji85][emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473911



Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zucnarf said:


> Going home after work
> View attachment 3474064



Très chic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday!


----------



## chicnfab

Dropping off my son to school... With my reissue puzzle 226


----------



## Zucnarf

Dextersmom said:


> Très chic.



 thank you, you are very kind [emoji257]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you dear [emoji173]️[emoji92][emoji4]


----------



## Forex

My WOC on its 1st trip. I'm 5'3 and the chain is so long on me [emoji22]


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Killer FANTASTIC!! Love it ALL including pedi color [emoji7][emoji188]


Thanks Kendie. Cant wait to see more pic of your reissue. Im on the hunt of a black reissue ghw in distressed calfskin. But your reissue seriously makes me think again [emoji23]


----------



## Forex

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Having lunch with DH and my baby Coco [emoji85][emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473911


Beautiful bag


----------



## Forex

Zucnarf said:


> Going home after work
> View attachment 3474064


Love your outfit, is it a jumbo?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Lunch date outfit today. My vintage jumbo XL and my new to me Vintage brooch. Chanel overload !


----------



## Zucnarf

Forex said:


> Love your outfit, is it a jumbo?



Thank you, it is medium flap


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Forex said:


> Beautiful bag



Thank you dear [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday! [emoji813]
> View attachment 3474074


I like how your mini drop right at your waist, look very good. And this mini is gorgeous. I'm thinking about selling my WOC since the chain is too long and get a mini


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you, it is medium flap



Thought it was a jumbo. You must be very petite [emoji4].


----------



## Zucnarf

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thought it was a jumbo. You must be very petite [emoji4].



I am 5'6'', not very petite, but kind of looks bigger maybe in last pic

Couple of oldies but never posted
View attachment 3474122

View attachment 3474123


----------



## Acctt

Chanel Medium with a Silk Scarf [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Zucnarf said:


> I am 5'6'', not very petite, but kind of looks bigger maybe in last pic
> 
> Couple of oldies but never posted
> View attachment 3474122
> 
> View attachment 3474123


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Forex said:


> My WOC on its 1st trip. I'm 5'3 and the chain is so long on me [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3474114



How tall are YOU? I am about 156cm - about 5"1. I really love my beautiful WOCc but the chain is too long for me as well when cross body...so i sold 2 of WOCs and funds to mini flap. I still own 2 more WOCs though, mostly use as clutch for dinner events or double chain sometimes.


----------



## Kendie26

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Lunch date outfit today. My vintage jumbo XL and my new to me Vintage brooch. Chanel overload !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474116


"Chanel overload" is a very, very, VERY good thing!! You look marvelous my dear! Gorgeous everything


----------



## Forex

Zucnarf said:


> I am 5'6'', not very petite, but kind of looks bigger maybe in last pic
> 
> Couple of oldies but never posted
> View attachment 3474122
> 
> View attachment 3474123


I thought it was jumbo lol. A medium look small on me, probably because my diet doesn't work [emoji23]


----------



## Forex

Chanel7Chanel said:


> How tall are YOU? I am about 156cm - about 5"1. I really love my beautiful WOCc but the chain is too long for me as well when cross body...so i sold 2 of WOCs and funds to mini flap. I still own 2 more WOCs though, mostly use as clutch for dinner events or double chain sometimes.


I'm 160cm, abt 5'3. And yes, i found the chain too long too and i want to sell it for a mini. But its brand new and thinking about the loss makes me sick [emoji22]


----------



## Zucnarf

Forex said:


> I thought it was jumbo lol. A medium look small on me, probably because my diet doesn't work [emoji23]



I am sure it looks perfect!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474074


Totally LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Forex said:


> My WOC on its 1st trip. I'm 5'3 and the chain is so long on me [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3474114


Beautiful!!! It actually looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Zucnarf said:


> I am 5'6'', not very petite, but kind of looks bigger maybe in last pic
> 
> Couple of oldies but never posted
> View attachment 3474122
> 
> View attachment 3474123



Wow! It really looks good on you! You're gorgeous by the way . I tried both at the store and the jumbo was too big  and the M/L was kind of small for me. I'm 5,4 [emoji85]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kendie26 said:


> "Chanel overload" is a very, very, VERY good thing!! You look marvelous my dear! Gorgeous everything



Kendie26!! You are such a sweetheart! Thanks dear [emoji85][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Forex said:


> I'm 160cm, abt 5'3. And yes, i found the chain too long too and i want to sell it for a mini. But its brand new and thinking about the loss makes me sick [emoji22]



I'm a bit taller 5,4 and the chain doesn't feel too long to me when worn cross body. Or maybe it is too long but I don't realise it [emoji849][emoji15]. Have only one woc and love it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> My WOC on its 1st trip. I'm 5'3 and the chain is so long on me [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3474114



I think that you look nice with your WOC.


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> I like how your mini drop right at your waist, look very good. And this mini is gorgeous. I'm thinking about selling my WOC since the chain is too long and get a mini



Hi Forex, thank you for the compliment. Before you resort to selling your WOC, have you had the chance to try on a Mini?  I ask because I have 2 Mini's and they are both the exact length of my 3 WOC's.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Lunch date outfit today. My vintage jumbo XL and my new to me Vintage brooch. Chanel overload !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474116



So pretty!!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Chanel tweed + denim +Vintage Maxi =❤


----------



## dior688

nashpoo said:


> Right? A beautiful bright blue would be so easy to throw on with anything [emoji24]
> View attachment 3473448
> 
> Does the navy look awkward with the color of my top? That's literally all I wear [emoji21] besides black.




does anyone know what's the name of this Chanel bag?  How much is it?  Can I still buy it in store?


----------



## Miss CC

dior688 said:


> does anyone know what's the name of this Chanel bag?  How much is it?  Can I still buy it in store?



It's the trendy cc and yes it's still available in stores. Not sure about the price though.


----------



## nashpoo

dior688 said:


> does anyone know what's the name of this Chanel bag?  How much is it?  Can I still buy it in store?



It's the Chanel trendy CC[emoji5] this particular size is 6100. And Chanel at the Bellagio should still have them!


----------



## dior688

oh thanks!  But $6100 seem kinda high...


----------



## nashpoo

dior688 said:


> oh thanks!  But $6100 seem kinda high...


It is, not going to lie  But it's a really well made bag! The interior is the burgundy leather that's lined in the classic flaps as well. There is a smaller size as well as a WOC version though!


----------



## dior688

is the WOC Trendy CC $2100?  What about the smaller version?  

Would like to sell my one year old Black Caviar WOC then buy another one.  Would anyone suggest any online places to sell?  I only know Yogi's Closet


----------



## Miss CC

dior688 said:


> is the WOC Trendy CC $2100?  What about the smaller version?
> 
> Would like to sell my one year old Black Caviar WOC then buy another one.  Would anyone suggest any online places to sell?  I only know Yogi's Closet



The trendy cc woc is $2400 and I really love it. The lambskin is so soft and buttery and the working cc lock is a big plus. 

Fashionphile is another place to sell to.


----------



## winnipoo

dior688 said:


> is the WOC Trendy CC $2100?  What about the smaller version?
> 
> Would like to sell my one year old Black Caviar WOC then buy another one.  Would anyone suggest any online places to sell?  I only know Yogi's Closet



Small size is $5600

I bought it from pre fall collection and love it!


----------



## LGW

Out with the family....


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Bagaficianado said:


> Chanel tweed + denim +Vintage Maxi =[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474398



Effortlessly gorgeous as always [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji1360]!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you dear [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji92]


----------



## Jereni

New WOC today... Love the two tone on this bag.


----------



## M.Dressler

Always been my ideal for the weekend!


----------



## Plumeria233

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3471718



The MOST beautiful reissue color I have seen yet! And I especially love seeing you wear your Apple Watch alongside it. I "should" be wearing my Apple Watch more as it genuinely assists me with a few medical "issues". However, I often feel self-conscious wearing it versus my other watch options that may seem more appropriate for that day's "cute" outfit. 
✨"You Go Girl, Kendie26!" ✨for pairing your Apple Watch with your lovely dress and stunning handbag! You inspire me to do the same!!  Not to mention, you've got me, too, on the hunt for a drawstring bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Plumeria233 said:


> The MOST beautiful reissue color I have seen yet! And I especially love seeing you wear your Apple Watch alongside it. I "should" be wearing my Apple Watch more as it genuinely assists me with a few medical "issues". However, I often feel self-conscious wearing it versus my other watch options that may seem more appropriate for that day's "cute" outfit.
> ✨"You Go Girl, Kendie26!" ✨for pairing your Apple Watch with your lovely dress and stunning handbag! You inspire me to do the same!!  Not to mention, you've got me, too, on the hunt for a drawstring bag!!


Oh wow I love reading this! Thanks so very much Plumeria! Please do let me know if you want my SA contact info or I'd be happy to message her & see if she can find another drawstring bag if you decide you want one. I got it through Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia mall in PA. They only had their display version so mine had to be shipped in from Calif. I do understand what you mean about the iwatch look vs other watches....if felt the same at first but I think now I just love it way too much to not wear it daily since i'm obsessed with the health aspect (calories burned, steps taken/miles walked etc) I swap out the sportier band in that pic for the silver melanese strap when I need the "dressier" look so at least they have a few options for us. So glad if you decide to start wearing yours more!! YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Vienna

Casual day with square mini


----------



## Plumeria233

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow I love reading this! Thanks so very much Plumeria! Please do let me know if you want my SA contact info or I'd be happy to message her & see if she can find another drawstring bag if you decide you want one. I got it through Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia mall in PA. They only had their display version so mine had to be shipped in from Calif. I do understand what you mean about the iwatch look vs other watches....if felt the same at first but I think now I just love it way too much to not wear it daily since i'm obsessed with the health aspect (calories burned, steps taken/miles walked etc) I swap out the sportier band in that pic for the silver melanese strap when I need the "dressier" look so at least they have a few options for us. So glad if you decide to start wearing yours more!! YOU GO GIRL



Thank you for your prompt reply dear Kendie26! I do have the melanese band myself and I live in CA, lol. I think that is the closest to "elegant" or fashion-like of the watch band models. I could not make sense out of purchasing the Hermes version for almost $1K+ more, if I am not mistaken, especially when the functionality is no different, and probably even less considering one cannot change that band, period!
I have my eye on your drawstring bag   (I have located options in BLUE or KHAKI, size large, which might be "too large"? no black were available) alongside the larger size of the black deerskin chevron drawstring with the pockets on the side (I originally located the smaller size in a beautiful burgundy color, however it was much too small for my "every-day" needs! ) Did you consider both drawstring bags or did you know right away that the black with the flat strap was the best option for you? 
An adjustable strap is a valuable commodity for sure!!✨


----------



## Bagaficianado

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Effortlessly gorgeous as always [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji1360]!


Thank you so much❤❤❤ You are a truly beautiful person❤❤❤


----------



## PinkPeonies

I've been trying to wear her everywhere. Even got caught in the rain the other day.


----------



## nerimanna

Date night carrying a vintage kelly-style Chanel caviar bag, Shona Joy dress and locally-made shoes. Haven't taken the bag out for a long time, listed it even for sale but no takers. But now I have renewed love for it so keeping it, it's still a classic!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Forex said:


> I'm 160cm, abt 5'3. And yes, i found the chain too long too and i want to sell it for a mini. But its brand new and thinking about the loss makes me sick [emoji22]



Oh I know the feeling, I am with you and that makes me sick too...sell and lose money for new purses makes me so tired. That's why I still kept 2 WOCs after sold 2 other WOCs... They're beautiful purses though I sort of regret now $2100 x 2 plus tax, i just feel..would have been better to pay something else like mini that works better on me ( I do own minis flaps too though. ) Oh well.  But WOC works sometimes for the dinner party event as a clutch and not too showy ( for the small cc ) that's only reason for me to hold on to, rather than losing more money by selling.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

nerimanna said:


> Date night carrying a vintage kelly-style Chanel caviar bag, Shona Joy dress and locally-made shoes. Haven't taken the bag out for a long time, listed it even for sale but no takers. But now I have renewed love for it so keeping it, it's still a classic!


Looking good girl! You paired so well with your beautiful white Chanel! Great decision you kept the beauty


----------



## nerimanna

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Looking good girl! You paired so well with your beautiful white Chanel! Great decision you kept the beauty


thanks for appreciating  have a great day!


----------



## Forex

M.Dressler said:


> View attachment 3474795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always been my ideal for the weekend!


I love your style. The bag and dress are gorgeous


----------



## Purseperson420




----------



## M.Dressler

Forex said:


> I love your style. The bag and dress are gorgeous



Thank you Forex, that's very nice of you to say [emoji4]


----------



## jenian

Out for shopping with my vintage diana flap [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Plumeria233 said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply dear Kendie26! I do have the melanese band myself and I live in CA, lol. I think that is the closest to "elegant" or fashion-like of the watch band models. I could not make sense out of purchasing the Hermes version for almost $1K+ more, if I am not mistaken, especially when the functionality is no different, and probably even less considering one cannot change that band, period!
> I have my eye on your drawstring bag   (I have located options in BLUE or KHAKI, size large, which might be "too large"? no black were available) alongside the larger size of the black deerskin chevron drawstring with the pockets on the side (I originally located the smaller size in a beautiful burgundy color, however it was much too small for my "every-day" needs! ) Did you consider both drawstring bags or did you know right away that the black with the flat strap was the best option for you?
> An adjustable strap is a valuable commodity for sure!!✨


Hi again Plumeria dear! I know the other drawstring chevron bag w/ pockets on side that you're referring to. I had them side-by-side when I made my purchase. I think part of the reason i didn't consider that chevron drawstring (it is gorgeous) is because I already have my chevron reissue & I really just fell in love with the more relaxed/casual vibe to the calfskin drawstring. I also saw the beige & blue colors that day & thought they were great but black was more versatile for me as I knew I'd use this bag lots. I'm embarassed to say I don't know which size mine is because this was the only size they had in the store (I'll have to look on box/tag) but it felt like perfect size on me. It does fit a large size wallet, an iPad & room for few other essentials, but it's not overly large for me (& I am definitely on the smaller bag trend lately!) The adjustable crossbody strap is fabulous (& at first I didn't think i'd use it) but I love it & it also makes it a more sporty/relaxed feel as that strap is nothing fancy!  Please do keep me/us posted!


----------



## PinkPeonies

jenian said:


> Out for shopping with my vintage diana flap [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3475496



I have this in beige and have been trying to sell it, but everytime I see it or on someone, I fall inlove with it. 

Yours look stunning.


----------



## Kendie26

I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag


----------



## candyapples88

Jereni said:


> New WOC today... Love the two tone on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3474741



Love this bag! You mind me asking which store you got it at?


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475859



Amazing bag and mod shot!!


----------



## butterflygirl48

My first post after lurking and swooning for months! At the park with my vintage.


----------



## winks

Kendie26 said:


> I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475859



do you still have the blue stickers on or is it only the light?


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475859


Nice casual carefree chanel


----------



## Kendie26

winks said:


> do you still have the blue stickers on or is it only the light?


it's the sunlight lurking....no stickers on bag


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Amazing bag and mod shot!!





Vanana said:


> Nice casual carefree chanel


kindest thanks dearest Lovelies!! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

butterflygirl48 said:


> View attachment 3475965
> 
> 
> My first post after lurking and swooning for months! At the park with my vintage.


Yay & congrats on your 1st post! Welcome & I love your vintage bag...looks pristine!


----------



## kulasa87

I took out my oldie but goodie CC elastic.


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475859



Love this look with the pretty boho blouse!


----------



## jenian

@ PinkPeonies. I thought about that too many times but when i see this bag it makes me smile [emoji4]. Really love the 24k gold plated hardware and the design. This is the only vintage bag that i owned.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Love this look with the pretty boho blouse!


thanks so much my dear friend! hugs


----------



## Jereni

candyapples88 said:


> Love this bag! You mind me asking which store you got it at?



Thanks! It was from the Westfield Bondi Junction in Australia.


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Out to dinner with my mini [emoji7]


----------



## makeupmama

Time for some boy lovin' today  I love how this bag just brightens up any outfit.


----------



## arielqueen

The gold mini is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Miss CC

ShopGirlNYC said:


> View attachment 3476319
> 
> Out to dinner with my mini [emoji7]



Wow what season is this from?


----------



## Chanel923

ShopGirlNYC said:


> View attachment 3476319
> 
> Out to dinner with my mini [emoji7]


Just gorgeous


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474074


Love the bronze, perfect with your flats! Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475859


Love it with jeans and your top!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

nerimanna said:


> Date night carrying a vintage kelly-style Chanel caviar bag, Shona Joy dress and locally-made shoes. Haven't taken the bag out for a long time, listed it even for sale but no takers. But now I have renewed love for it so keeping it, it's still a classic!



Such a perfect date night outfit! So feminine and classy! Love the whole outfit and that Chanel Kelly is the cherry on the icing of the cake [emoji1360][emoji173]️[emoji4]
Ps: gorgeous legs girl! [emoji85][emoji173]️


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kendie26 said:


> I appreciate & [emoji173]️the casual  vibe with the drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475859



Lovely pic dear! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji92]Is the drawstring from this season? Your blouse is awesome too. My kind of print/ style


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

@arielqueen @Miss CC @Chanel923 Thank you!!


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Miss CC said:


> Wow what season is this from?



Thank you, I actually have no idea [emoji20] I bought it in Bergdorf Goodman in Manhattan about 3 years ago. I assume it was the new collection then


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bronze, perfect with your flats! Hope you had a great weekend.



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## odette57

My reissue macaroning tonight


----------



## kulasa87

makeupmama said:


> Time for some boy lovin' today  I love how this bag just brightens up any outfit.


That color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## nerimanna

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Such a perfect date night outfit! So feminine and classy! Love the whole outfit and that Chanel Kelly is the cherry on the icing of the cake [emoji1360][emoji173]️[emoji4]
> Ps: gorgeous legs girl! [emoji85][emoji173]️


thanks so much for the warm compliments  have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it with jeans and your top!





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Lovely pic dear! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji92]Is the drawstring from this season? Your blouse is awesome too. My kind of print/ style



Warmest thanks dear Bibi & Rosy'sLC!![emoji8][emoji8]
Casual tunic top is Lucky brand & attached is tag for bag from this year...season 16A..technically I believe it's from Paris in Rome/Metiers D'Art collection.


----------



## Forex

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Oh I know the feeling, I am with you and that makes me sick too...sell and lose money for new purses makes me so tired. That's why I still kept 2 WOCs after sold 2 other WOCs... They're beautiful purses though I sort of regret now $2100 x 2 plus tax, i just feel..would have been better to pay something else like mini that works better on me ( I do own minis flaps too though. ) Oh well.  But WOC works sometimes for the dinner party event as a clutch and not too showy ( for the small cc ) that's only reason for me to hold on to, rather than losing more money by selling.



My WOC was an impulse buy, it stayed in my closet for 9 months already  So requested a quote from fashionphile and yoogi over the weekend and they offer $1,100-$1,400 for it. I was kinda offended when i saw the quote, so it is staying with me now. I'm stalking the WOC forum to get some idea how to wear it lol


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Forex, thank you for the compliment. Before you resort to selling your WOC, have you had the chance to try on a Mini?  I ask because I have 2 Mini's and they are both the exact length of my 3 WOC's.



no i didnt try on any mini since i dont have a store closed by. For some reason, I thought the chain on mini was shorter (maybe it was the square mini that has shorter chain)


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> no i didnt try on any mini since i dont have a store closed by. For some reason, I thought the chain on mini was shorter (maybe it was the square mini that has shorter chain)



Yes, the square mini chain is shorter.  I tried one on at NM and is was too short on me and looked silly.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Forex said:


> My WOC was an impulse buy, it stayed in my closet for 9 months already  So requested a quote from fashionphile and yoogi over the weekend and they offer $1,100-$1,400 for it. I was kinda offended when i saw the quote, so it is staying with me now. I'm stalking the WOC forum to get some idea how to wear it lol



I see, I understand why you kept your WOC! That's exact same reason why i kept 2 WOCs after lost money by selling 2 new WOCs. I went through all these consignment stores for my impulse buy and lose rotation many times...! lol

If it was within 30 days for store return policy and still could return it, would you return your WOC?  Or you still love the looks of WOC?
I think there are many way to wear WOC. I only wear as double chain or clutch though, WOC look the best by cross body in my liking...., I wish i was taller...

If you hunt mini, i recommend rectangular shape for cross body on your height. My rectangular mini chain is little shorter than WOC's chain, and the mini is an actual "bag" and thicker than WOC. It is great for cross body, and square mini is still good for cross body ( as I am short 156cm ) and I wear both as cross body. 

I remember there are some thread by some member compared and posted the photos of comparison of both minis with WOC, small flap - really helpful thread.
Page #3 has modeling photos of comparison for the chain length of WOC vs rectangular mini. WOC chain is little longer than rectangular mini chain. HTH 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/classic-small-vs-sqr-vs-rect-mini-vs-ex-mini-vs-woc.871120/page-3


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

ShopGirlNYC said:


> View attachment 3476319
> 
> Out to dinner with my mini [emoji7]



What a gorgeous and fun gold mini! I remember this series mini - you're one lucky lady to score this mini  I love the material on your mini, very pretty sheen and look so sturdy, great for dinner / drinks outing!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

odette57 said:


> My reissue macaroning tonight



 So cute action pic  yummy combo


----------



## *NYC Princess*

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3451736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for this beauty!



So cute! May I ask where your shoes are from? Sorry for bumping an older post, my app jumped to this page upon opening.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

makeupmama said:


> Time for some boy lovin' today  I love how this bag just brightens up any outfit.



I love burgundy lambskin in Chanel  So graceful and gorgeous!


----------



## Chanel923

odette57 said:


> My reissue macaroning tonight


Nice pix. Both look yummy. Looks like reissue is going to gobble down all those yummy macaroons


----------



## Vanana

makeupmama said:


> Time for some boy lovin' today  I love how this bag just brightens up any outfit.


hello Fall!


----------



## UpTime

Seafood yaki udon with my dear classic


----------



## bh4me

odette57 said:


> My reissue macaroning tonight


Your bag is beautiful! I love reissues myself. But I totally got distracted with the macaroons...lol.


----------



## jpezmom

makeupmama said:


> Time for some boy lovin' today  I love how this bag just brightens up any outfit.


Wow - this is stunning!  What color and size is it?  I love deep reds and agree that this boy is a beautiful pop of color!  I wonder if this bag is still available....


----------



## bh4me

Loving my beige m/l flap today  This bag always reminds me of why I love lambskin.


----------



## Stacy31

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 3471521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stressful day in the office and I'm glad my navy Boy is with me.


I LOVE, love, love!! Do you know if this color combination is still available? I have this bag with the RHW, but I would much prefer the SHW with Navy~It's the most beautiful combo ever IMO! Many congrats to you-- you wear him well


----------



## Prada Prince

Carrying my extra large Chanel Boy in navy goatskin to work this week...


----------



## bh4me

It's a Chevron Reissue day for me today...


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me and my lovely Chanel O-case


----------



## luprisu

bh4me said:


> It's a Chevron Reissue day for me today...
> View attachment 3478624


Stunning!!! Is this the distressed leather or lamb?? It looks soooo smooth. I love it!


----------



## Yogathlete

Forex said:


> My WOC was an impulse buy, it stayed in my closet for 9 months already  So requested a quote from fashionphile and yoogi over the weekend and they offer $1,100-$1,400 for it. I was kinda offended when i saw the quote, so it is staying with me now. I'm stalking the WOC forum to get some idea how to wear it lol


I, too, was offended by the quote they gave me for a pair of louboutins ($200 for a pair of $1295 booties that were worn 2x). Now I am also looking on how to wear these pair of booties on the forum also haha


----------



## Chanel923

bh4me said:


> It's a Chevron Reissue day for me today...
> View attachment 3478624


Just gorgeous! Is this the 225 or 226?


----------



## bh4me

luprisu said:


> Stunning!!! Is this the distressed leather or lamb?? It looks soooo smooth. I love it!


Thanks! It's distressed calf. It's smooth with some distressing. It has less distressing than the classic reissue.


----------



## bh4me

Chanel923 said:


> Just gorgeous! Is this the 225 or 226?


Thank you! It's the 225


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

UpTime said:


> Seafood yaki udon with my dear classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477167



I've been obsessing about this bag lately! Is it a jumbo? How is the wear and tear so far? Any colour transfer issues? Thanks a lot


----------



## UpTime

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I've been obsessing about this bag lately! Is it a jumbo? How is the wear and tear so far? Any colour transfer issues? Thanks a lot


It is Medium. Still brand new even it is more than a year old. I bought right before its lost the classic status [emoji16] no color transfer. I wear it with just about everything including dark jean. You should get it.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

UpTime said:


> It is Medium. Still brand new even it is more than a year old. I bought right before its lost the classic status [emoji16] no color transfer. I wear it with just about everything including dark jean. You should get it.



Oh that's exactly the combo I want [emoji7][emoji7]! My SA told me she has one and she deeply regretted it . I tried the Jumbo and it was a bit too big. I'll def check the medium one. Thanks dear [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> It's a Chevron Reissue day for me today...
> View attachment 3478624



To die for beautiful... I love how elegantly you are holding her! Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Me and my lovely Chanel O-case



I just have  to compliment you again & say you are my hero with your pics!!! Tell your mom she's an outstanding photographer [emoji8]


----------



## Irene7899

luprisu said:


> Stunning!!! Is this the distressed leather or lamb?? It looks soooo smooth. I love it!


I love it too, what is the size


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> I just have  to compliment you again & say you are my hero with your pics!!! Tell your mom she's an outstanding photographer [emoji8]


Hahaha! Thanks Kendie


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> To die for beautiful... I love how elegantly you are holding her! Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji106]


Thanks my dear  I did not even realize how I was holding it...lol.


----------



## bh4me

Irene7899 said:


> I love it too, what is the size


It's a 225


----------



## chicnfab

Off to somewhere..
 With my patent cc eyelet flap


----------



## foonyy

My lovely Caviar mini


----------



## jax818

bh4me said:


> It's a Chevron Reissue day for me today...
> View attachment 3478624



Amazing!  So classy.


----------



## Zucnarf

My medium flap again


----------



## Luxlynx

foonyy said:


> View attachment 3479538
> 
> My lovely Caviar mini


Love your dog. What breed? Your look is great to.


----------



## makeupmama

My long metal and lambskin leather necklace


----------



## Luxlynx

makeupmama said:


> My long metal and lambskin leather necklace


 So beautiful.


----------



## foonyy

Luxlynx said:


> Love your dog. What breed? Your look is great to.


Thanks For your compliment. He's toy poodle, just got grooming otherwise he's very fluffy


----------



## dotty8

Forex said:


> Wearing my well-loved easy carry today with my new chanel sandal which i bought last year [emoji8] . I was going to sell them since i only wear pump, but they are too cute to get let go [emoji9]
> View attachment 3473197



Nice outfit


----------



## deb68nc

First outing with le boy!!!


----------



## deb68nc

View attachment 3480438

	

		
			
		

		
	
 First outing with le boy!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

foonyy said:


> View attachment 3479538
> 
> My lovely Caviar mini


Love your mini.


----------



## Chanel923

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3480438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with le boy!!!


Your boy is just gorgeous. Happy Friday!


----------



## Forex

Took my medium classic out today and its raining [emoji22] Well, at least its caviar not lambskin. After all, classic is still the most beautiful bag imo [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Going out to lunch with my stingray woc [emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3479680
> 
> My medium flap again


Beautiful as always  You inspired me to bring my flap out, i think i need to use it more


----------



## Forex

makeupmama said:


> My long metal and lambskin leather necklace


Wow, i love your outfit and the necklace is so gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

Yogathlete said:


> I, too, was offended by the quote they gave me for a pair of louboutins ($200 for a pair of $1295 booties that were worn 2x). Now I am also looking on how to wear these pair of booties on the forum also haha


Lol i hope you can wear your boots well. I requested a quote for my brand new chanel boots and they quoted $300, i was almost cried. I didn't know the boots was slim fit and i have big calf, so i have no way to wear them. Regardless i didn't sell them and hopefully my daughter can wear them one day [emoji9]


----------



## Forex

Chanel7Chanel said:


> I see, I understand why you kept your WOC! That's exact same reason why i kept 2 WOCs after lost money by selling 2 new WOCs. I went through all these consignment stores for my impulse buy and lose rotation many times...! lol
> 
> If it was within 30 days for store return policy and still could return it, would you return your WOC?  Or you still love the looks of WOC?
> I think there are many way to wear WOC. I only wear as double chain or clutch though, WOC look the best by cross body in my liking...., I wish i was taller...
> 
> If you hunt mini, i recommend rectangular shape for cross body on your height. My rectangular mini chain is little shorter than WOC's chain, and the mini is an actual "bag" and thicker than WOC. It is great for cross body, and square mini is still good for cross body ( as I am short 156cm ) and I wear both as cross body.
> 
> I remember there are some thread by some member compared and posted the photos of comparison of both minis with WOC, small flap - really helpful thread.
> Page #3 has modeling photos of comparison for the chain length of WOC vs rectangular mini. WOC chain is little longer than rectangular mini chain. HTH [emoji2]
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/classic-small-vs-sqr-vs-rect-mini-vs-ex-mini-vs-woc.871120/page-3


I always like the look of WoC, the only thing that bother me is the chain, i wish i was taller too [emoji7] Im going to DC this weekend and hopefully they have mini in store so i can try it on.


----------



## candyapples88

My 36 week pregnant self going for a checkup to see how baby is doing...taking the new medium boy with me. Special appearance by my other baby [emoji190]


----------



## Miss CC

candyapples88 said:


> My 36 week pregnant self going for a checkup to see how baby is doing...taking the new medium boy with me. Special appearance by my other baby [emoji190]
> View attachment 3480808



Congrats and you look great!  I just had my baby in July [emoji173]️.


----------



## candyapples88

Miss CC said:


> Congrats and you look great!  I just had my baby in July [emoji173]️.



Thank you so much and congrats on your baby as well. The days are getting harder but luckily I can still get around [emoji125]‍♀️


----------



## harpwing

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3417015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White addiction!!!


Love the white one! Beautiful


----------



## harpwing

Binwick said:


> Out with my Classic Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400975


Such a classic bag! Beautiful!


----------



## harpwing

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3401183
> View attachment 3401185
> 
> Brought my vanity case out for the first time! Love how much it can hold[emoji4][emoji4] realise it is much easier if I leave it half open..the zips can be a lil hard to work with 1 hand. Looking forward to my next chanel seasonal bag!


Love your outfit and bag!


----------



## harpwing

candyapples88 said:


> My 36 week pregnant self going for a checkup to see how baby is doing...taking the new medium boy with me. Special appearance by my other baby [emoji190]
> View attachment 3480808


Love your boy!


----------



## harpwing

Forex said:


> Took my medium classic out today and its raining [emoji22] Well, at least its caviar not lambskin. After all, classic is still the most beautiful bag imo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3480486


 So classy!


----------



## Love Paris City

candyapples88 said:


> My 36 week pregnant self going for a checkup to see how baby is doing...taking the new medium boy with me. Special appearance by my other baby [emoji190]
> View attachment 3480808


your bump and pup is so adorable! congrats!


----------



## Vanana

Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action 
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Harper Quinn

harpwing said:


> Love the white one! Beautiful


thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Took my medium classic out today and its raining [emoji22] Well, at least its caviar not lambskin. After all, classic is still the most beautiful bag imo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3480486



It is stunning.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3480562
> 
> 
> Going out to lunch with my stingray woc [emoji173]️



Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you DM!! [emoji4]


----------



## whiteswan1010

harpwing said:


> Love the white one! Beautiful


I'm considering the white jumbo with light gold hardware this year.  Have you had your's a long time?  Love it!  People are telling me to get the M/L, I don't know why.


----------



## winks

ready to go out for dinner with my boy(s)


----------



## Rami00

Absolutely love it!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!


----------



## harpwing

winks said:


> View attachment 3481369
> 
> ready to go out for dinner with my boy(s)


Love your boy! Gorgeous!


----------



## harpwing

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!


Nice bag and nice view!


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!



I love it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

It's Saturday night with my lambskin mini.


----------



## Jereni

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3480562
> 
> 
> Going out to lunch with my stingray woc [emoji173]️



Oh how fabulous you look! The stingray is stunning against black and really pops!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481152



YES!!!! The tweed reissue makes an appearance!!!!


----------



## Jereni

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!



Really pretty. I've been thinking about getting this kind of yellow. I have a rather citron neon yellow bag that I adore but it doesn't really work for fall/winter.


----------



## Jereni

Off on work travels with my bicolor vintage-y WOC. This is rapidly becoming my favorite WOC.

View attachment 3482040


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481152


Ahhhhhhh! You are killing it AGAIN Vanana....LOVE LOVE LOVE this pic & WANT WANT WANT your tweed bag (want desperately!) You look incredible!


----------



## Kendie26

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!


LOVE!! What an awesome pic! I've been seriously contemplating this color as my next C bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3481511
> View attachment 3481510
> View attachment 3481510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love it!


WWW-OOO-WWW!!! Magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhhh! You are killing it AGAIN Vanana....LOVE LOVE LOVE this pic & WANT WANT WANT your tweed bag (want desperately!) You look incredible!


 Thanks kendie!! If you want a tweed bag this one should still be around and there were a few pretry and versatile ones that are now available in fall act I & II, not to mention the tweed boys (the ones with tweed in the entire front panel) are coming out soon and looking great


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079


Omg you good people need to stop posting the gorgeous fuschIA camellias... I am trying desperately to be good here...  it's s gorgeous and I really like your neutral and beautiful outfit in the photo!!! Hope you had a nice anniversary congrats on all!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Omg you good people need to stop posting the gorgeous fuschIA camellias... I am trying desperately to be good here...  it's s gorgeous and I really like your neutral and beautiful outfit in the photo!!! Hope you had a nice anniversary congrats on all!!!


Ha...I hear you....i thought the same thing we our dear tPF friends were posting the new camellia items in Sept thread!! I flat out told myself, "put them OUT of your head RIGHT NOW because you'll never get lucky enough to find one!) Thanks kindly dear Vanana & I will definitely keep an eye out for tweeds!! Yours is the ultimate


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079



So lovely!! I love your beautiful mini reissue!  Happy universally!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!


So cute combo of this color & square shape!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night with my lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3481870


I love your style Your beautiful mini is perfect size on you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481152


Very unique reissue flap! You wear it so well!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3481511
> View attachment 3481510
> View attachment 3481510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love it!


 Oh I am sure many TPFer run to Boutique to get this beautiful brooch after your post!
 I just love your graceful style combination - that beauty H with that white jacket


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079



I love your new cardholder!!  It looks great against your reissue! Hope you had a beautiful evening celebrating.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your style Your beautiful mini is perfect size on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> Oh how fabulous you look! The stingray is stunning against black and really pops!



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> Off on work travels with my bicolor vintage-y WOC. This is rapidly becoming my favorite WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3482040



Seriously gorgeous woc!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3474121
> 
> 
> Chanel Medium with a Silk Scarf [emoji7]


do you wear it this way? as a top handle bag?


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079


Love love everything in these pics!!!! That card holder is stunning omg.....!!! Hope you had a wonderful anniversary! Many congrats Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night with my lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3481870


 Just fabulous as always Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!


Love this so much, beautiful shot!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481152


  Magnificent!! Very unique!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous as always Dextersmom!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my 225 Reissue.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love love everything in these pics!!!! That card holder is stunning omg.....!!! Hope you had a wonderful anniversary! Many congrats Kendie!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> So lovely!! I love your beautiful mini reissue!  Happy universally!!





Dextersmom said:


> I love your new cardholder!!  It looks great against your reissue! Hope you had a beautiful evening celebrating.


Triple round of kindest thanks dear Beauties!!!


----------



## nashpoo

Ms trendy CC out today.


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079



You and the new cardholder both look beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3482420



Another great reissue shot! Loving this look!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> You and the new cardholder both look beautiful!


thank you my sweet nicole! xoxo


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3482420


Just gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Another great reissue shot! Loving this look!



Thank you Nicole!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Just gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079


Happy anniversary! I would definitely prefer that camellia flower over a bouquet of flowers


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Happy anniversary! I would definitely prefer that camellia flower over a bouquet of flowers


Ha I agree w/ you dear! thank you


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh I am sure many TPFer run to Boutique to get this beautiful brooch after your post!
> I just love your graceful style combination - that beauty H with that white jacket


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> WWW-OOO-WWW!!! Magnificent!


Thank you


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3482420



Love this look!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Jereni said:


> Really pretty. I've been thinking about getting this kind of yellow. I have a rather citron neon yellow bag that I adore but it doesn't really work for fall/winter.



Yes get yellow! TBH yellow isn't a color in normally drawn to in regards to clothing and accessories, but this light mustard yellow is so versatile. Something different from the classic black  I'm loving it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3480562
> 
> 
> Going out to lunch with my stingray woc [emoji173]️


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481152


Love the bag!
Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night with my lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3481870


Love the chic and sexy look and of course that beautiful mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079


What a beautiful gift! And love your mini.
Hope you had a excellent dinner.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3482420


You look gorgeous! What brand are your loafers? Mine need replacement


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> What a beautiful gift! And love your mini.
> Hope you had a excellent dinner.


thank you so much dear Bibi! Let's just say the dinner was quite calorie-laden!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079



So gorgeous dear! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji1360]
Never been a fan of the reissue, but I'm slowly changing my mind [emoji85]


----------



## Kendie26

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So gorgeous dear! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji1360]
> Never been a fan of the reissue, but I'm slowly changing my mind [emoji85]


Ha! I understand, as I was never a fan of certain bag styles & then something happened & bam, I became a huge fan/lover....go figure!


----------



## M.Dressler

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!



Heart the color!


----------



## Rami00

Ootd. Loving the Chanel brooch


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ootd. Loving the Chanel brooch


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love this look!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous! What brand are your loafers? Mine need replacement



Thank you Bibi!!  My loafers are Ferragamo and they are super comfy.


----------



## Angie43

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3481630
> 
> 
> Sun Diego. Currently my fave bag!


Hi JoeyLouis - Love your Square Mini! Got a question (it's  abrupt) but how do you take care of your MIni while you are wearing it? I have the red Square Mini and after one 3-hours shopping trip - the corners of my bag and one of the side got very scuffed up! I have quite careful with the purse and it still happened.. I have since put my Square Mini in the box and didn't dare to take it out or even look at it 

Not sure if it's the same for other folks with lambskin mini?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Bibi!!  My loafers are Ferragamo and they are super comfy.


Thanks, are they from the new collection? Last time I looked at their boutique I didn't see these.


----------



## Doodles78

My reissue and I are stuck sitting in the middle of the backseat.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Thanks, are they from the new collection? Last time I looked at their boutique I didn't see these.



I got them last year at NM in 2 colors; black and pink.  I hope that you can find them.  Mine are suede and I was thinking of adding a leather pair to my collection and was looking at the Tod's loafers at Nordstrom.


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!



Thank you for your kind words [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

Doodles78 said:


> My reissue and I are stuck sitting in the middle of the backseat.


I wouldn't mine sitting in the backseat with that beauty  She is gorgeous


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I got them last year at NM in 2 colors; black and pink.  I hope that you can find them.  Mine are suede and I was thinking of adding a leather pair to my collection and was looking at the Tod's loafers at Nordstrom.


So kind of you to reply, thanks. That's why I didn't see these, I like them very much.
Tod's also have nice ones.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Doodles78 said:


> My reissue and I are stuck sitting in the middle of the backseat.


 So beautiful reissue!! Is yours 225 size too? If so, we're bag twines


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Such a fun thread  I LOVE, love, love Chanel though I've been venturing to Hermes recently (their leather workmanship is simply...wow!!!). Well, anyway, Chanel will always have a warm spot in my heart. It is just such a playfull, girly brand! I simply love it!!! And I always find simething to tempt me


----------



## Doodles78

Chanel923 said:


> I wouldn't mine sitting in the backseat with that beauty  She is gorgeous


Thank you, you're sweet!


----------



## Doodles78

shopgirl4cc said:


> So beautiful reissue!! Is yours 225 size too? If so, we're bag twines


Yes! Hello, bag twin!


----------



## UCDChick08

Out with my Trapezio flap today... In my DD's stroller lol


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> Out with my Trapezio flap today... In my DD's stroller lol
> 
> View attachment 3483233


Love your baby girl. Her headband is beautiful.


----------



## San2222

Been a while since I've used this 14c red cf, love the color!


----------



## Chanel923

San2222 said:


> Been a while since I've used this 14c red cf, love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483332


Just beautiful. Is it lamb with SHW? Does lamb wear well?


----------



## San2222

Chanel923 said:


> Just beautiful. Is it lamb with SHW? Does lamb wear well?


It's caviar with shw...so don't have to baby it as much...


----------



## Chanel923

San2222 said:


> It's caviar with shw...so don't have to baby it as much...


So lucky of you to score that beauty in that holy grail combo


----------



## whiteswan1010

San2222 said:


> Been a while since I've used this 14c red cf, love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483332


What a beautiful red!


----------



## Forex

UCDChick08 said:


> Out with my Trapezio flap today... In my DD's stroller lol
> 
> View attachment 3483233


[emoji173] this


----------



## shopgirl4cc

UCDChick08 said:


> Out with my Trapezio flap today... In my DD's stroller lol
> 
> View attachment 3483233


Your Trapezio flap is so pretty and what a cute idea!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Angie43 said:


> Hi JoeyLouis - Love your Square Mini! Got a question (it's  abrupt) but how do you take care of your MIni while you are wearing it? I have the red Square Mini and after one 3-hours shopping trip - the corners of my bag and one of the side got very scuffed up! I have quite careful with the purse and it still happened.. I have since put my Square Mini in the box and didn't dare to take it out or even look at it
> 
> Not sure if it's the same for other folks with lambskin mini?


Hey Angie - I know what you mean by the scuffing. I find that some lambskin are more delicate than others. You may want to watch where your bag hits - once I wore it with jeans that had the little metal rivets, and it scuffed up the back pocket of the bag (upper edge). However, I did rub some Cadillac lotion on the scuffed part, and it made it look less obvious (the scuffing caused it to look gray-ish black). I think there's a thread on this forum about caring for lambskin.


----------



## Emerson

Vanana said:


> Finally... prefall tweed reissue in action
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481152



You look absolutely amazing Vanana! Love that tweed reissue!!!!!


----------



## UCDChick08

Chanel923 said:


> Love your baby girl. Her headband is beautiful.





Forex said:


> [emoji173] this





shopgirl4cc said:


> Your Trapezio flap is so pretty and what a cute idea!!



Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## Dextersmom

Had to bring her out today.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Had to bring her out today.
> View attachment 3484095


So Beautiful!!!!  I also love your sunny gorgeous bathroom


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> So Beautiful!!!!  I also love your sunny gorgeous bathroom



You are so sweet!  Thank you.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Had to bring her out today.
> View attachment 3484095



Beautiful!!  Do you prefer your wocs or minis more?


----------



## chicnfab

Off to do some errands.. 
with my eyelet flap


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!!  Do you prefer your wocs or minis more?



Thank you and that is a good question and difficult to answer as I love them both.  The WOC's I use more for evenings out or to place in a larger bag for work and take out during lunch or if I'm going out after work.  The Mini's do hold a little more and are better for day...I just can't answer as I find them both functional in my life.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Had to bring her out today.
> View attachment 3484095


Of course you have this beauty! it's absolutely gorgeous and make me wish my life can use a WOC. so jelly of your WOC lovers right now!


----------



## Vanana

MaryAndDogs said:


> Such a fun thread  I LOVE, love, love Chanel though I've been venturing to Hermes recently (their leather workmanship is simply...wow!!!). Well, anyway, Chanel will always have a warm spot in my heart. It is just such a playfull, girly brand! I simply love it!!! And I always find simething to tempt me


ARGH!!! the iridescent blue python was the one that escaped!!!! I still dream about it...


----------



## Vanana

Emerson said:


> You look absolutely amazing Vanana! Love that tweed reissue!!!!!


Thank you dear!  I know that I need a Chanel tweed bag it's just so very Chanel and adds variety!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag!
> Hope you had a great weekend.


Thank you and I sure did (lots of successful fall shopping)!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Very unique reissue flap! You wear it so well!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Of course you have this beauty! it's absolutely gorgeous and make me wish my life can use a WOC. so jelly of your WOC lovers right now!



Thanks Vanana!! I do love my WOC's.


----------



## San2222

With rose gold boy today...love the color, so soft and feminine


----------



## Bagaficianado

Chanel tweed spring collection and patent leather classic flap ❤❤❤


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I'm in love with the Chanel boy jacket.  I played with her before heading to work this morning [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## LI94




----------



## candyapples88

LI94 said:


> View attachment 3485128



Love this! What color and size is that?!


----------



## LI94

candyapples88 said:


> Love this! What color and size is that?!


 It's a light pink/beige color I think...?  Medium!


----------



## checkcheck

San2222 said:


> With rose gold boy today...love the color, so soft and feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484668


Your outfit + this boy look so feminine and chic


----------



## Kaoli

Mimosas, coffee & Chanel


----------



## deb68nc

At my sons dr appt with my calfskin boy...love the puffiness of the quilts....


----------



## Angie43

JoeyLouis said:


> Hey Angie - I know what you mean by the scuffing. I find that some lambskin are more delicate than others. You may want to watch where your bag hits - once I wore it with jeans that had the little metal rivets, and it scuffed up the back pocket of the bag (upper edge). However, I did rub some Cadillac lotion on the scuffed part, and it made it look less obvious (the scuffing caused it to look gray-ish black). I think there's a thread on this forum about caring for lambskin.



Thanks JoeyLouis! I will look a the care thread for lambskin! hope that will help. I like my Square Mini and would like to be able to carry it out as often as I can


----------



## Pps999

Out shopping with my reissue. Finally took her out!!


----------



## Chanel923

Pps999 said:


> Out shopping with my reissue. Finally took her out!!


Love it !


----------



## HiEndGirl

My small contribution to this thread of gorgeous pieces


----------



## Sculli

autumn is coming, getting colder here in amsterdam [emoji1]


----------



## aimeng

My new received Camellia o case in caviar! A beautiful worry-free pouch! Looooove it


----------



## SoLoveCC

On the way to my prenatal check up.
Love the 1st Chanel from my husband ... Classic long wallet in caviar with ghw


----------



## SoLoveCC

Sculli said:


> autumn is coming, getting colder here in amsterdam [emoji1]
> View attachment 3486287


I love your shoes


----------



## SoLoveCC

LI94 said:


> View attachment 3485128


Beautiful colour! Suits u well


----------



## SoLoveCC

mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.


Your boy very pretty! Is it in new medium size?


----------



## leooh

missed this baby...


----------



## SoLoveCC

nadineluv said:


> Me & Miss Filigree at the derm office. [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'm just loving this bag. Love the caviar, brushed gold hardware, single flap, lined with leather, strap length & color. The color is very similar to Hermes rouge H.  I'm over the moon with this girl. [emoji8][emoji285][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3323836


Fabulous!
Is ur bag similar size to jumbo classic?


----------



## SoLoveCC

WaterLilies22 said:


> Accessories for today. Recently went to the NY Botanical Garden and was inspired by all the flowers [emoji259] Full outfit on Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3332152


Very special bag! Love it


----------



## SoLoveCC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out last night for dinner.


Your boy woc is so special & stunning. Love it!


----------



## SoLoveCC

ari said:


> Love how they look on you!
> For me is Chanel shoes sunny day too ))


Your shoes are very pretty. Are they comfortable?


----------



## SoLoveCC

chanelloverz said:


> Oh, so love that red!!!
> 
> My boy and my babies  loving this easy way of carrying the jumbo...


The way you left a bit of chain in the front - is it fixed to shorter the chains of the jumbo for carrying crossbody?
I find the chains too long to do it. Maybe you can teach me some trick


----------



## karenab

rsimo said:


> This is the perfect red bag ! Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

My GST riding into work with me


----------



## LGW

Went back to London today.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis


----------



## NANI1972

LGW said:


> Went back to London today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487006
> 
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis



You look lovey. I am admiring your bag. What is the name and season of the bag? I may have to see about finding one. [emoji5]


----------



## nekohime

Out with my red boy today on this sunny day[emoji173]️


----------



## LGW

NANI1972 said:


> You look lovey. I am admiring your bag. What is the name and season of the bag? I may have to see about finding one. [emoji5]



Thank you so much. I bought this bag in July 2015 I think it was called Rock in City large shopping tote 30 cm. I have found the article number: A93021Y6009994305. I hope this helps.


----------



## NANI1972

[QUOT E="LGW, post: 30695325, member: 546956"]Thank you so much. I bought this bag in July 2015 I think it was called Rock in City large shopping tote 30 cm. I have found the article number: A93021Y6009994305. I hope this helps.[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

nekohime said:


> Out with my red boy today on this sunny day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487009


Bag twin if it is an old medium. I also took mine out today too.


----------



## nekohime

Chanel923 said:


> Bag twin if it is an old medium. I also took mine out today too.



Yay! [emoji7]


----------



## Luxlynx

HiEndGirl said:


> My small contribution to this thread of gorgeous pieces
> 
> View attachment 3485847
> 
> View attachment 3485848



I love your bracelet. Is it old or is there a chance to order it from chanel?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Luxlynx said:


> I love your bracelet. Is it old or is there a chance to order it from chanel?



Thank you! [emoji177] it's a fabulous bracelet. Dress it up or down depending on occasion. The ring is super comfy too. I got it early 2016 but I'm not sure technically what season it belongs to.  You might be lucky to still get it as an adorned similar version is on the website.


----------



## MissSweet

chanel 3 from 2012 or 2011


----------



## Vanana

At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium). 

Happy Friday y'all!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium).
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!!!
> View attachment 3487341
> View attachment 3487350


Oh my, love both of your bags, especially the blue one. I think that the model next to you also needs a Chanel bag. That pic is too cute


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium).
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!!!
> View attachment 3487341
> View attachment 3487350



Beautiful looks and I love your nail color!!


----------



## honu

aimeng said:


> My new received Camellia o case in caviar! A beautiful worry-free pouch! Looooove it
> View attachment 3486478



I love your camellia pouch! I've never seen that in the store, do you mind telling me which boutique you bought this from?


----------



## jax818

Took my mini blue square for a date night.  Sorry for the dark pic!


----------



## jax818

Ooops ops forgot to attach!


----------



## jax818

Vanana said:


> At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium).
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!!!
> View attachment 3487341
> View attachment 3487350



Gorgeous at work and play!


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium).
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!!!
> View attachment 3487341
> View attachment 3487350


 
Gorgeous bags, I love your skirt!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium).
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!!!
> View attachment 3487341
> View attachment 3487350


Love both bags and outfits!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Went back to London today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487006
> 
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis


So chic!


----------



## LI94

SoLoveCC said:


> Beautiful colour! Suits u well


Thank you!


----------



## nuaimi




----------



## DebLuvsLV

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My new woc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460828



Love it!


----------



## bella_vita

In Paris with my new beige caviar 226!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Taking the boy for a spin [emoji847]



Instagram: Simplyloveluxe


----------



## Chanel923

bella_vita said:


> View attachment 3487610
> 
> 
> In Paris with my new beige caviar 226!


Wow, she is beautiful.


----------



## Chanel923

CaribeanQueen said:


> Taking the boy for a spin [emoji847]
> View attachment 3487675
> 
> 
> Instagram: Simplyloveluxe


Love him! You styled him well.


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

I am off to the airport and decided to take my new Camellia WOC with me on the plane.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Bagaficianado said:


> Chanel tweed spring collection and patent leather classic flap ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484669
> View attachment 3484670



That looks really AWESOME on you! 
it is amazing how Chanel jackets become some of the people. It suits you very well!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Dextersmom said:


> I am off to the airport and decided to take my new Camellia WOC with me on the plane.
> View attachment 3487806
> View attachment 3487807



This is just such a delicious, juicy color. I love it! very refreshing. I think that you'll have lots of fun with it


----------



## Kaoli

Shopping with my boy [emoji6]


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> I am off to the airport and decided to take my new Camellia WOC with me on the plane.
> View attachment 3487806
> View attachment 3487807



fabulous combi! have a good trip!


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Oh my, love both of your bags, especially the blue one. I think that the model next to you also needs a Chanel bag. That pic is too cute


I know right?!?!?! I wanted to put my bag on the model but I was afraid it may break its arm off, but I was very tempted....I love the blue chevron too, definitely one of my most frequently used!



Bibi25260 said:


> Love both bags and outfits!


Thanks! the dark silver hasn't been in the rotation for a while so was glad to take it out for a spin when the outfit goes with it. 



LGW said:


> Gorgeous bags, I love your skirt!


Thank you LGW! very eager for tweed season.



Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful looks and I love your nail color!!


Thank you! it's a champagne gold color, would match your beautiful mini


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> Ooops ops forgot to attach!



Yum mastros!!


----------



## Bagaficianado

MaryAndDogs said:


> That looks really AWESOME on you!
> it is amazing how Chanel jackets become some of the people. It suits you very well!


Thank you so much ❤ you are so sweet!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> At work (M/L classic caviar chevron w/SHW) and at play (jumbo caviar dark silver w/ ruthenium).
> 
> Happy Friday y'all!!!
> View attachment 3487341
> View attachment 3487350


you are beyond stunning in BOTH pics!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> you are beyond stunning in BOTH pics!!!


Thanks Kendie! I sort of like the vibe of the mannequin though. wish I could have brought a bag for her


----------



## deb68nc

The day after our Looonngggg Hurricane Matthew in NC and its descuction to our state with hours of no power the sun is shining bright today with a cool breeze and le boy and me sitting under the sun...


----------



## Baghongkonglady

LGW said:


> Went back to London today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487006
> 
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis


Love this whole look - perfection x


----------



## Pps999

Loving this boy WOC but still struggling to get everything in it.  My sunnies won't fit even though it's a ray ban.


----------



## Gin2383

great gift by your husband! he did good! hope you had a great time celebrating.



Kendie26 said:


> My anniversary gift last night at our dinner out... [emoji7]new fuschia camellia cardholder (accompanying my mini reissue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482077
> View attachment 3482079


----------



## Gin2383

Dextersmom said:


> I am off to the airport and decided to take my new Camellia WOC with me on the plane.
> View attachment 3487806
> View attachment 3487807


love the color of that woc! It really brightens up any outfit!


----------



## LGW

Baghongkonglady said:


> Love this whole look - perfection x


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Gin2383 said:


> great gift by your husband! he did good! hope you had a great time celebrating.


thanks kindly Gin....he is a sweetie!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3487592



Such a pretty... can you show us a mod shot and what's the name/code. 

TIA


----------



## verychic555

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3487592


Such a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## Miss CC

Gold mini with my Cartier love bangle [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

Oops forgot the picture [emoji38]


----------



## aime7

LGW said:


> Went back to London today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487006
> 
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis


I love your look.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Miss CC said:


> Oops forgot the picture [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3490589



Absolutely L[emoji169]VE this gold mini


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pps999 said:


> Loving this boy WOC but still struggling to get everything in it.  My sunnies won't fit even though it's a ray ban.



Lovely colour. Can you tell me what it is?


----------



## rakhee81

Grey lambskin jumbo and a few of my fave details to cheer up a grey day [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely L[emoji169]VE this gold mini



Thank you!!


----------



## Miss CC

rakhee81 said:


> Grey lambskin jumbo and a few of my fave details to cheer up a grey day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490609



Beautiful color!!  Which season is it from?


----------



## rakhee81

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful color!!  Which season is it from?



Thank you! I bought it in July 2015, not sure what season that means it's from!


----------



## whiteswan1010

my jumbo out for a relaxing afternoon...


----------



## Reihinous

Wanted to post in this thread for a long time.  Now my dream come true [emoji1]: classic medium flapbag in black caviar.


----------



## Rami00

Been loving this brooch!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
8


----------



## jchen815

Reihinous said:


> Wanted to post in this thread for a long time.  Now my dream come true [emoji1]: classic medium flapbag in black caviar.


lovely bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Reihinous said:


> Wanted to post in this thread for a long time.  Now my dream come true [emoji1]: classic medium flapbag in black caviar.



Looks great on you [emoji173]️


----------



## Gin2383

Reihinous said:


> Wanted to post in this thread for a long time.  Now my dream come true [emoji1]: classic medium flapbag in black caviar.



Congratulations! She's beautiful and looks great with your red dress!


----------



## Reihinous

jchen815 said:


> lovely bag!





HiEndGirl said:


> Looks great on you [emoji173]️





Gin2383 said:


> Congratulations! She's beautiful and looks great with your red dress!



Thank you! I'm so happy because I always receive very nice compliments when I wear this bag.


----------



## Irene7899

LGW said:


> Went back to London today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487006
> 
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis


Love everything on you


----------



## chicnfab

With my cc eyelet


----------



## Jereni

Lucky charms reissue today...


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Lucky charms reissue today...
> 
> View attachment 3491557


so love this bag


----------



## HiEndGirl

Jereni said:


> Lucky charms reissue today...
> 
> View attachment 3491557



Loving this bag. The pict looks great with the splash of red


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> so love this bag





HiEndGirl said:


> Loving this bag. The pict looks great with the splash of red



Thanks lovelies! Yeah with the charms, this WOC was just made to go with red.


----------



## Jereni

New pearls today! And grey reissue [emoji175]


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I am off to the airport and decided to take my new Camellia WOC with me on the plane.
> View attachment 3487806
> View attachment 3487807


Beautiful WOC and pop of color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Oops forgot the picture [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3490589


Love the bag and bracelet!


----------



## Bibi25260

rakhee81 said:


> Grey lambskin jumbo and a few of my fave details to cheer up a grey day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490609


Gorgeous bag and color! Well coordinated.


----------



## More bags

Love this!


makeupmama said:


> Time for some boy lovin' today  I love how this bag just brightens up any outfit.


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag and bracelet!



Thank you bibi!! [emoji173]️


----------



## vinbenphon1

Chanel relaxing with a coffee on holiday in Ypres, Belgium.


----------



## Purselover86

At the fair [emoji316][emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## rakhee81

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag and color! Well coordinated.



Thank you!


----------



## nuaimi

Jereni said:


> Lucky charms reissue today...
> 
> View attachment 3491557



Your bag looks amazing!! Enjoy


----------



## candyapples88

vinbenphon1 said:


> Chanel relaxing with a coffee on holiday in Ypres, Belgium.
> 
> View attachment 3492172



Which bag is this?


----------



## vinbenphon1

candyapples88 said:


> Which bag is this?



Hi, this is called 'framed in chains' it comes in s/m/l.


----------



## nekohime

Me and my new camellia wallet!! So in love...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ have a great day everyone!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

First day out with my grained calfskin old medium boy


----------



## SoLoveCC

First day out with my grained calfskin old medium boy. Love it


----------



## Baghongkonglady

SoLoveCC said:


> First day out with my grained calfskin old medium boy. Love it
> View attachment 3492474


Love your boy and shoes! Gooooorgeous x


----------



## SoLoveCC

Baghongkonglady said:


> Love your boy and shoes! Gooooorgeous x


Thank you
The bling bling shoes are from France. Super comfy!


----------



## Reihinous

nekohime said:


> Me and my new camellia wallet!! So in love...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ have a great day everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492401


Gorgeous color! The caviar camellia items of this season are perfect. I'm waiting for my fuschia WOC to come. So eager!


----------



## nekohime

Reihinous said:


> Gorgeous color! The caviar camellia items of this season are perfect. I'm waiting for my fuschia WOC to come. So eager!



I really wanted the woc too but Canada didn't order it [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] pls do share a pic when u get it!


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> New pearls today! And grey reissue [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3492086


on a roll!!!


----------



## Reihinous

nekohime said:


> I really wanted the woc too but Canada didn't order it [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] pls do share a pic when u get it!


So pity to hear that. Yes, I'll surely share pics as soon as I receive the WOC.


----------



## LGW

aime7 said:


> I love your look.


Thank you


Irene7899 said:


> Love everything on you


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Miss CC

Gold mini again with a Hermes purchase (belt for DH). I should rotate my bags more lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3493325
> 
> 
> Gold mini again with a Hermes purchase (belt for DH). I should rotate my bags more lol.



So gorgeous!! The light is hitting your mini just right!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.


----------



## mmaya

makeupmama said:


> My long metal and lambskin leather necklace


Super Chic outfit!!!!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous!! The light is hitting your mini just right!



Thank you DM!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493353
> View attachment 3493355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.



What a gorgeous view and beautiful woc!!  Enjoy your vacay [emoji4].


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493353
> View attachment 3493355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.


that bag is too gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> that bag is too gorgeous



Thanks V.


----------



## Reihinous

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493353
> View attachment 3493355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.


Brilliant. I love the WOC and adore the view!


----------



## Dextersmom

Reihinous said:


> Brilliant. I love the WOC and adore the view!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> What a gorgeous view and beautiful woc!!  Enjoy your vacay [emoji4].



Thank you!


----------



## mrsMP

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493353
> View attachment 3493355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.



Enchantment Resort? Love Sedona!

Beautiful woc! Enjoy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493353
> View attachment 3493355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.


Beautiful shot! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## l.ch.

SoLoveCC said:


> Thank you
> The bling bling shoes are from France. Super comfy!
> View attachment 3492515


Lovely! Do you mind sharing the brand?


----------



## SoLoveCC

l.ch. said:


> Lovely! Do you mind sharing the brand?


Anniel


----------



## S44MHY

Out with my boy today


----------



## l.ch.

SoLoveCC said:


> Anniel


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful shot! Enjoy your vacation!





mrsMP said:


> Enchantment Resort? Love Sedona!
> 
> Beautiful woc! Enjoy!



Thank you both and yes it is The Enchantment.  We go there every year.  Good eye!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot of my new fuchsia camellia WOC on vacation in Sedona, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493353
> View attachment 3493355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an extra pic to show off the remarkable view from our resort.



That fuchsia color is so beautiful. Especially against that backdrop!


----------



## deltalady

Out and about


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> That fuchsia color is so beautiful. Especially against that backdrop!



Thank you nicole!


----------



## Dextersmom

deltalady said:


> Out and about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494164



Stunning!


----------



## FairGrape

Beige m/l today [emoji169]


----------



## nyluvbags

with this beauty @starbucks with their new Black Forest Latte❣️


----------



## Pps999

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely colour. Can you tell me what it is?


It's iridescent blue.  Got it in Rome back in May.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Chanel pouch on holiday in Wales GBR at the Gladstone Hotel.


----------



## jssl1688

Using my m/l cf today with my bug kun charm.


----------



## Dextersmom

Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.


----------



## bakeacookie

Out shopping today!


----------



## FunBagz

Brunch with this Boy today...


----------



## lovemysavior

Today for church



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chanel923

lovemysavior said:


> Today for church
> View attachment 3495118
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


Nice pairing.


----------



## aki_sato

An 11 degree drop in 24hrs from 32 to 21 in Sydney.
Wore this Paris in Rome LBJ to work to keep warm.
Thank you for letting me share : )


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3494762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> An 11 degree drop in 24hrs from 32 to 21 in Sydney.
> Wore this Paris in Rome LBJ to work to keep warm.
> Thank you for letting me share : )


Amazing on you! Great with red bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> An 11 degree drop in 24hrs from 32 to 21 in Sydney.
> Wore this Paris in Rome LBJ to work to keep warm.
> Thank you for letting me share : )



Beautiful!!!  Also LOVE your red Bal.


----------



## Madame de Guermantes

aki_sato said:


> An 11 degree drop in 24hrs from 32 to 21 in Sydney.
> Wore this Paris in Rome LBJ to work to keep warm.
> Thank you for letting me share : )


You are very chic!


----------



## Madame de Guermantes

makeupmama said:


> Little Miss Boy had a little fun with me and DH at date night tonight


Oh beautiful !


----------



## HiEndGirl

FunBagz said:


> Brunch with this Boy today...
> View attachment 3495032



Absolutely L[emoji170]VE this combo. Gorgeous bag and the blue [emoji170]


----------



## Miss CC

FairGrape said:


> Beige m/l today [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3494215



Love your m/l and your juc!!


----------



## silliex

My M/L caviar classic flap with gold hardware paired with my nude Stuart Weitzman wedges at the Veuve Clicquot polo classic this weekend at the Will Rogers State Park


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage flap bag:


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> Amazing on you! Great with red bag!





Madame de Guermantes said:


> You are very chic!


@Bibi25260 thank you! @Dextersmom thank you! Very keen eyes on my red Day! : )
PS: I love your collection of WOCs!

@Madame de Guermantes thank you! You're so very sweet!


----------



## FunBagz

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely L[emoji170]VE this combo. Gorgeous bag and the blue [emoji170]



Well thank you, HiEndGirl!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my classic caviar WOC today.


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> An 11 degree drop in 24hrs from 32 to 21 in Sydney.
> Wore this Paris in Rome LBJ to work to keep warm.
> Thank you for letting me share : )



WOWEE woman!! Stunning!! I want that LBJ[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Record heat today for late Oct so I'm back to an old sundress & my beige baby


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Record heat today for late Oct so I'm back to an old sundress & my beige baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496656



Very pretty, my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty, my friend.


thank you darlin' & back at you +++!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my classic caviar WOC today.
> View attachment 3496620


DM, you really know how to rock the WOC well. Just beautiful. Have you ever consider the trendy cc WOC?


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Record heat today for late Oct so I'm back to an old sundress & my beige baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496656


So gorgeous !


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> So gorgeous !


thanks kindly Chanel923!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3494762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.


Whoa! HotDextersmom...!  Hope you had an amazing night out!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Record heat today for late Oct so I'm back to an old sundress & my beige baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496656


Record heat or not, that nude reissue is a great neutral for all seasons! looking great! (I actually love this shade compared to the classic beige for some reason, it's a bit more on the lighter and cooler shade of color)


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Whoa! HotDextersmom...!  Hope you had an amazing night out!


You BOTH are uber hot! xox
@Dextersmom


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Record heat or not, that nude reissue is a great neutral for all seasons! looking great! (I actually love this shade compared to the classic beige for some reason, it's a bit more on the lighter and cooler shade of color)


thanks woman! & yes I'll use this bag year round (i mentioned record heat more for my sleeveless dress because it's very unusual warmth at this time of year here)....this beige color is quite unique. You've probably seen it in person, but if not, in some light you can see some blush/pink tones to it.


----------



## chicnfab

Family time at treehouse
...with my coco duo flap


----------



## Kaoli

With My Boy


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my classic caviar WOC today.
> View attachment 3496620





Kendie26 said:


> Record heat today for late Oct so I'm back to an old sundress & my beige baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496656


Dear ladies you both look gorgeous!


----------



## TimelessBelle

Sorry for the big image... I don't know how to resize.
Fall-winter collection pearl necklace 1st outing. Corner view of red reissue with GHW. Hopefully the 'kinks' will straighten out soon. Thanks for letting me share. ^_^


----------



## TimelessBelle

Trying out another way of wearing...


----------



## Rami00

Chanel square mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Dear ladies you both look gorgeous!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## UCDChick08

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3497318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini



Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you!  The trendy CC WOC looks gorgeous, I just haven't seen one irl as of yet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> DM, you really know how to rock the WOC well. Just beautiful. Have you ever consider the trendy cc WOC?



i tried replying earlier....not sure what happened!  Thank you and the trendy CC looks gorgeous, I just haven't seen one irl, as of yet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Whoa! HotDextersmom...!  Hope you had an amazing night out!



Thanks Vanana!


----------



## Rami00

UCDChick08 said:


> Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my mini today.


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3497318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini



D-R-O-O-L-I-N-G like a fool!![emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my mini today.
> View attachment 3497507



[emoji7][emoji106][emoji8]your awesomeness continues......


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Dear ladies you both look gorgeous!



You are the sweetest[emoji8]thank you dearest Bibi [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji106][emoji8]your awesomeness continues......



Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my mini today.
> View attachment 3497507


Love the mini and how you're wearing with jeans skirt and trainers!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my mini today.
> View attachment 3497507



Looks great. Chanel purse with red converse sneakers....Priceless. [emoji4][emoji106] Also love your huge bathroom!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3497318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini



WOW! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3497318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel square mini



That color is divine!!!


----------



## nekohime

Celebrated my bday with my mini too! [emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## BagLady14

There are ladybugs all over my house.  A couple on the window trying to get in.  They land on me when I go outside.

Anyway, Trendy cc on windowsill.


----------



## deb68nc

BagLady14 said:


> There are ladybugs all over my house.  A couple on the window trying to get in.  They land on me when I go outside.
> 
> Anyway, Trendy cc on windowsill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498161


Ohhh!! That's terrible but your view outside is amazing!!!!! And your bag is too


----------



## BagLady14

deb68nc said:


> Ohhh!! That's terrible but your view outside is amazing!!!!! And your bag is too


Well they don't bite or anything but it's weird how they just all show up at once, and in October.  Global warming, maybe?  That view is from my bathroom.  All of the views are gorgeous at this time of year.  Two weeks from now all of the pretty leaves will be on the ground.


----------



## ironic568

BagLady14 said:


> There are ladybugs all over my house.  A couple on the window trying to get in.  They land on me when I go outside.
> 
> Anyway, Trendy cc on windowsill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498161



Oohh, I just love that view right there!
And of course, your Trendy also


----------



## Dextersmom

DebLuvsLV said:


> Looks great. Chanel purse with red converse sneakers....Priceless. [emoji4][emoji106] Also love your huge bathroom!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the mini and how you're wearing with jeans skirt and trainers!



Thank you both for your sweet comments!


----------



## Dextersmom

nekohime said:


> Celebrated my bday with my mini too! [emoji173]️[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498153



Gorgeous mini and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my caviar bronze mini for today's heatwave.


----------



## HiEndGirl

So I've been quietly following this thread of [emoji7]Chanel for a while. Finally posting my only CHANEL bag, my Chanel Cambon pochette, in action at the CHANEL beauty boutique for VIP champagne night. I got this bag about 9 years ago (?) on my first trip today Chicago. I have many Chanel costume jewelry pieces but I would love to extend my bag collection and you have all such lovely bags to temp me so hard to choose, hoping next year [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini for today's heatwave.
> View attachment 3498407



Cute outfit and cute mini!!


----------



## Miss CC

HiEndGirl said:


> So I've been quietly following this thread of [emoji7]Chanel for a while. Finally posting my only CHANEL bag, my Chanel Cambon pochette, in action at the CHANEL beauty boutique for VIP champagne night. I got this bag about 9 years ago (?) on my first trip today Chicago. I have many Chanel costume jewelry pieces but I would love to extend my bag collection and you have all such lovely bags to temp me so hard to choose, hoping next year [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3498484
> 
> View attachment 3498485



You look great!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

HiEndGirl said:


> So I've been quietly following this thread of [emoji7]Chanel for a while. Finally posting my only CHANEL bag, my Chanel Cambon pochette, in action at the CHANEL beauty boutique for VIP champagne night. I got this bag about 9 years ago (?) on my first trip today Chicago. I have many Chanel costume jewelry pieces but I would love to extend my bag collection and you have all such lovely bags to temp me so hard to choose, hoping next year [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3498484
> 
> View attachment 3498485



Beautiful, lovely bag, necklace and you look like a model [emoji179]


----------



## FairGrape

Miss CC said:


> Love your m/l and your juc!!



Thank you hun! [emoji8]


----------



## Chanel923

HiEndGirl said:


> So I've been quietly following this thread of [emoji7]Chanel for a while. Finally posting my only CHANEL bag, my Chanel Cambon pochette, in action at the CHANEL beauty boutique for VIP champagne night. I got this bag about 9 years ago (?) on my first trip today Chicago. I have many Chanel costume jewelry pieces but I would love to extend my bag collection and you have all such lovely bags to temp me so hard to choose, hoping next year [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3498484
> 
> View attachment 3498485


I love your outfit, bag, and booties


----------



## aki_sato

Burst of red today 
Also using my first Camellia zip for the first time *to fit all cards in my tiny bag!
Here is also my Balenciaga Coin Purse making an appearance for the photo purpose  that will turn 10years this Christmas and still has not seen an outside light during her 10yrs age!


----------



## aki_sato

So adore how you wear this 


Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini for today's heatwave.
> View attachment 3498407


----------



## aki_sato

HiEndGirl said:


> So I've been quietly following this thread of [emoji7]Chanel for a while. Finally posting my only CHANEL bag, my Chanel Cambon pochette, in action at the CHANEL beauty boutique for VIP champagne night. I got this bag about 9 years ago (?) on my first trip today Chicago. I have many Chanel costume jewelry pieces but I would love to extend my bag collection and you have all such lovely bags to temp me so hard to choose, hoping next year [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3498484
> 
> View attachment 3498485


Lovely pics! Love how you style your pochette!


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> D-R-O-O-L-I-N-G like a fool!![emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji322]


Awww you are a sweetheart!


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Burst of red today
> Also using my first Camellia zip for the first time *to fit all cards in my tiny bag!
> Here is also my Balenciaga Coin Purse making an appearance for the photo purpose  that will turn 10years this Christmas and still has not seen an outside light during her 10yrs age!


That red mini and the " US didn't ordered" zip coin purse is so so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> So adore how you wear this





Miss CC said:


> Cute outfit and cute mini!!



You are both very sweet!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Burst of red today
> Also using my first Camellia zip for the first time *to fit all cards in my tiny bag!
> Here is also my Balenciaga Coin Purse making an appearance for the photo purpose  that will turn 10years this Christmas and still has not seen an outside light during her 10yrs age!



Gorgeous Mini, Camellia and another lovely Bal!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini for today's heatwave.
> View attachment 3498407


Love that color! You look gorgeous again!


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Celebrated my bday with my mini too! [emoji173]️[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498153


Awesome choice to celebrate....happy birthday!! Your mini is GORGEOUS! And the birthday treat in pic looks yummy!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> So I've been quietly following this thread of [emoji7]Chanel for a while. Finally posting my only CHANEL bag, my Chanel Cambon pochette, in action at the CHANEL beauty boutique for VIP champagne night. I got this bag about 9 years ago (?) on my first trip today Chicago. I have many Chanel costume jewelry pieces but I would love to extend my bag collection and you have all such lovely bags to temp me so hard to choose, hoping next year [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3498484
> 
> View attachment 3498485


You are super stylin' & look AMAZING HiEndGirl!! Can't wait to see which Chanel (2 or 3 or....)you choose next year!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> There are ladybugs all over my house.  A couple on the window trying to get in.  They land on me when I go outside.
> 
> Anyway, Trendy cc on windowsill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498161


Your Trendy is freakin' FANTASTIC & what an incredible view indeed. ENjoy your ladybugs....they bring good luck afterall, right?!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Burst of red today
> Also using my first Camellia zip for the first time *to fit all cards in my tiny bag!
> Here is also my Balenciaga Coin Purse making an appearance for the photo purpose  that will turn 10years this Christmas and still has not seen an outside light during her 10yrs age!


Hey girlie...this trio of yours is "the bomb diggity" as we say!!! PHENOMENAL....i so want a red minilike yours but can not find one...paired w/ your camellia cardholder & Bal pouch....WOOFREAKIN'HOO!!


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini for today's heatwave.
> View attachment 3498407



Lovely mini!

I'm so glad you posted it worn on the shoulder.. I'm waiting for my first rectangular mini to arrive and meanwhile looking at pictures.. I'm particularly curious about how it looks worn on the shoulder (I'd love to be able to wear it that way too).. yours looks great like that! Perfect on you 

Do you happen to know the chain drop of yours? And maybe share how tall you are?

Thanks [emoji257]


----------



## XCCX

Fall appropriate [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]










Didn't think this Boy would go along with a dress.. but I think it's really doing a good job.. what do you think?


----------



## deb68nc

xactreality said:


> Fall appropriate [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3499002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499004
> 
> 
> Didn't think this Boy would go along with a dress.. but I think it's really doing a good job.. what do you think?


I think it looks absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Chanel923

xactreality said:


> Fall appropriate [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3499002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499004
> 
> 
> Didn't think this Boy would go along with a dress.. but I think it's really doing a good job.. what do you think?


Wow, that tan boy does pair well with lots of color.  Love it.


----------



## FunBagz

xactreality said:


> Fall appropriate [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3499002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499004
> 
> 
> Didn't think this Boy would go along with a dress.. but I think it's really doing a good job.. what do you think?



Xactreality, We are identical bag twins and fraternal watch twins today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love that color! You look gorgeous again!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> Lovely mini!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted it worn on the shoulder.. I'm waiting for my first rectangular mini to arrive and meanwhile looking at pictures.. I'm particularly curious about how it looks worn on the shoulder (I'd love to be able to wear it that way too).. yours looks great like that! Perfect on you
> 
> Do you happen to know the chain drop of yours? And maybe share how tall you are?
> 
> Thanks [emoji257]



Thank you and the drop is 10.5 inches and I am just under 5'9.  I hope that you will love your mini!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Xactreality, We are identical bag twins and fraternal watch twins today!
> View attachment 3499040



Gorgeous!!


----------



## nekohime

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome choice to celebrate....happy birthday!! Your mini is GORGEOUS! And the birthday treat in pic looks yummy!



Thank u soooo much!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> Fall appropriate [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3499002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499004
> 
> 
> Didn't think this Boy would go along with a dress.. but I think it's really doing a good job.. what do you think?



Looks beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

FunBagz said:


> Xactreality, We are identical bag twins and fraternal watch twins today!
> View attachment 3499040



Wow! I love love that combo! Yup we are!


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> Looks beautiful!



Thanks!

Are you sure about the drop? They usually range from 22"-24"? 

But you are lucky as you are tall.. that explains why the bag looks great on you! I'm 5"4 and my upcoming mini supposedly has a drop of 22".. can't wait!


----------



## chicnfab

Duo flap..


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Are you sure about the drop? They usually range from 22"-24"?
> 
> But you are lucky as you are tall.. that explains why the bag looks great on you! I'm 5"4 and my upcoming mini supposedly has a drop of 22".. can't wait!



Oh....you are right!  i borrowed my husband's measuring tape and I was looking on the wrong side....don't know what the red 10 is, but yes it is 22". Sorry about that.


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> Oh....you are right!  i borrowed my husband's measuring tape and I was looking on the wrong side....don't know what the red 10 is, but yes it is 22". Sorry about that.



Thanks for taking the time to measure! I really appreciate it.. again you look super great with it [emoji7]


----------



## Wonderwoman36

So excited to be able to participate! My just received vintage jumbo flap. I [emoji173]️ her!


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> That red mini and the " US didn't ordered" zip coin purse is so so pretty.


Thank you! I hear you! I had so many of that moment "of course Australia didn't get it!!!" 
Tzk!! So frustrating when you really want it and willing to pay shipping but the store doesnt want to accommodate!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girlie...this trio of yours is "the bomb diggity" as we say!!! PHENOMENAL....i so want a red minilike yours but can not find one...paired w/ your camellia cardholder & Bal pouch....WOOFREAKIN'HOO!!


Lol that's a new word for me darling @Kendie26 
I'm not sure if you're open to reseller market as I've seen few on VC. 
I feel Chanel always bring red in S/S (at least 15 n 16 though different H/W, 15 being gold and 16 being silver) so perhaps S/S 17 will have red again!
I'll keep my eyes peeled if I see red like S/S 16 for you!
Thank you for your always generous comment my dear friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Karihope said:


> So excited to be able to participate! My just received vintage jumbo flap. I [emoji173]️ her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499212



Congrats!!  What a beauty!


----------



## Chanel923

Ms. Beige Claire gets to come out for a little fresh air today.


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats!!  What a beauty!



Thank you!! PS your collection is fabulous!!


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Fall appropriate [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> View attachment 3499002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499004
> 
> 
> Didn't think this Boy would go along with a dress.. but I think it's really doing a good job.. what do you think?



Love it!!  Beautiful ensemble and love the Rolex too!! [emoji173]️


----------



## verychic555

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3499449
> 
> 
> Ms. Beige Claire gets to come out for a little fresh air today.


I don't know which is more beautiful, the bag or the dress!


----------



## Chanel923

verychic555 said:


> I don't know which is more beautiful, the bag or the dress!


Thank you dear.


----------



## San2222

Woc is my best companion on the weekends...also with my j12


----------



## Chanel923

San2222 said:


> Woc is my best companion on the weekends...also with my j12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499639


Very beautiful and chic


----------



## Miss CC

San2222 said:


> Woc is my best companion on the weekends...also with my j12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499639



Love the contrast of black and white.


----------



## Fluffy26

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3499449
> 
> 
> Ms. Beige Claire gets to come out for a little fresh air today.


love the light beige!


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> Love it!!  Beautiful ensemble and love the Rolex too!! [emoji173]️



Thanks! [emoji257]


----------



## Chanel923

Fluffy26 said:


> love the light beige!


Thanks Fluffy


----------



## tweeety

Taking my boy out [emoji173]️


----------



## greyskies

Saturday playdate at the park


----------



## HiEndGirl

Miss CC said:


> You look great!! [emoji173]️



Thanks Miss CC! [emoji177]



BigCherry said:


> Beautiful, lovely bag, necklace and you look like a model [emoji179]



Oh you are too sweet BigCherry. Thank you[emoji177][emoji4]



Chanel923 said:


> I love your outfit, bag, and booties



I was going for the Chanel black since I was at a Chanel event [emoji12] 



aki_sato said:


> Lovely pics! Love how you style your pochette!



Thanks aki_sato [emoji4] it's a bit tricky with the short chain sometimes but love this pochette 



Kendie26 said:


> You are super stylin' & look AMAZING HiEndGirl!! Can't wait to see which Chanel (2 or 3 or....)you choose next year!



You are such a sweetheart Kendie [emoji177][emoji4]. I think I have my list (yes more then 1 on that list [emoji51]) I have seen boy bag I LOVE [emoji7][emoji7] and would buy in a heartbeat but funds say I have to wait so probably miss out to get it [emoji20]. But that's ok. Always lovely bags to choose from every season so I'll have to see what's out next year.


----------



## HiEndGirl

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3500293
> 
> Taking my boy out [emoji173]️



Love this whole look [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Karihope said:


> So excited to be able to participate! My just received vintage jumbo flap. I [emoji173]️ her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499212



Congrats on your new jumbo!! Gorgeous


----------



## HiEndGirl

aki_sato said:


> Burst of red today
> Also using my first Camellia zip for the first time *to fit all cards in my tiny bag!
> Here is also my Balenciaga Coin Purse making an appearance for the photo purpose  that will turn 10years this Christmas and still has not seen an outside light during her 10yrs age!



Very lush red and black combo [emoji173]️


----------



## jchen815

Dinner with my new boy [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3500580
> 
> Dinner with my new boy [emoji173]️


 One of my all time favorite Boys ever


----------



## Baghongkonglady

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3500580
> 
> Dinner with my new boy [emoji173]️


I've never seen this one before! It's divine! X


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3497098
> 
> 
> With My Boy


Love the boy with you. Can see how much you enjoy carrying him.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with this WOC.


----------



## JCCL

San2222 said:


> Woc is my best companion on the weekends...also with my j12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499639


Beautiful pieces and may I ask how old is your j12 . It's look gorgeous


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC.
> View attachment 3500908
> View attachment 3500909


What a nice pairing with WOC and wine and that scene is beautiful .


----------



## FunBagz

Pre-game tailgating with my WOC...


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> What a nice pairing with WOC and wine and that scene is beautiful .



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Pre-game tailgating with my WOC...
> 
> View attachment 3501028



Love your WOC!!


----------



## Real Authentication

So cute! Cheers!


----------



## rpalotay87

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3500580
> 
> Dinner with my new boy [emoji173]️


----------



## rpalotay87

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3500293
> 
> Taking my boy out [emoji173]️



Great outfit!!


----------



## JCCL

Ready for dinner


----------



## mia1103

Mini in action
Had to hold my daughter's squirrel while taking a quick selfie.. Multitasking


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Ohhhh I just love the so black flap bag. What size is it please!!!!


----------



## Embrace grace

Jereni said:


> CC eyelet WOC today. I can't stop myself buying more WOCs (2 in the last month and working on another) but I still love this little thing. It was my first WOC and my first Chanel that I kept.
> 
> View attachment 3424232
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424233


Can you tell me where you got the eyelet woc from? I've only seen patent ones available, but want calfskin badly. Thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

Trying on some bags at Saint Laurent today


----------



## kulasa87

Shopping with my CoCo Handle


----------



## VernisCerise

Date night with hubby the other day


----------



## Chanel923

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3501440
> 
> Trying on some bags at Saint Laurent today


I like the Trendy CC more.  What size is it?


----------



## nashpoo

Chanel923 said:


> I like the Trendy CC more.  What size is it?


Thanks, haha. This is the new medium :] It's starting to grow on me the more I use it.


----------



## Rami00

My favorite Chanel bag


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag


Love this reussue! I have it in rhw. Perfect bag x


----------



## NANI1972

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag



[emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag


Very beautiful and artful. Just love.


----------



## queenvictoria2

At the car wash with this cute little Boy


----------



## queenvictoria2

kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3501453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my CoCo Handle



I really love this bag [emoji7]if I didnt already have a Kelly I would get this


----------



## kulasa87

queenvictoria2 said:


> I really love this bag [emoji7]if I didnt already have a Kelly I would get this


You should get it. Thinking about getting the navy in mini size if I can track it down.


----------



## Dextersmom

kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3501453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my CoCo Handle



Looks great on you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3499449
> 
> 
> Ms. Beige Claire gets to come out for a little fresh air today.


looks excellent paired with that dress!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicnfab said:


> Duo flap..


we're bag twins! love how this style looks!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag


Yes!!! Love this pic, you made me fall in love with this bag last year with your instragam pics!!!


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> we're bag twins! love how this style looks!


Wow that's good to know!! my "go to" bag for colder days!


----------



## Chanel923

ccbaggirl89 said:


> looks excellent paired with that dress!


Thanks dear


----------



## Ellapretty

From last week's Nordstrom Gala - with my Chanel WOC and trying on the Chloe Marcie.


----------



## deltalady

Exercising my right to vote with Miss 227


----------



## nashpoo

Miss mini today


----------



## Latte_Queen

It's a latte kind of day with my perfect vintage Chanel flap!


----------



## loveydovey35

With my new Deuville tote in red, after much angst over the color options (gray, navy) I ended up with a red. Today is the first day that I am using it, and so far, loving the roominess


----------



## deltalady

Latte_Queen said:


> It's a latte kind of day with my perfect vintage Chanel flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501979



What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Latte_Queen

deltalady said:


> What a beauty!!!!


Thank you deltalady!!


----------



## candyapples88

Front seat passenger today...


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag



Stunning photos as always. However I must add that seeing how smooth and beautiful your hand was in the photo made me immediately reach for my hand cream to moisturize!!!


----------



## XCCX

Today's details!

I love how the camel/ruthenium combo compliments the 2 tone (yellow gold/stainless steel) watch (well atleast in my obsessive must match jewelry to bag hardware brain! Lol).


----------



## XCCX

Latte_Queen said:


> It's a latte kind of day with my perfect vintage Chanel flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501979



Sooo gorgeous!!! [emoji7] and still looks new!
I didn't know chevron pattern is old! Interesting! Excuse my lack of knowledge about vintage Chanel bags ..


----------



## XCCX

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3501968
> 
> Miss mini today



What a gorgeous mini!

I'm such a sucker for light colored bags especially against a dark outfit like this! Love the contrast, so elegantly minimal and classy!

Sorry to bring up this topic.. but any color transfer issues when you wear this beauty against black?


----------



## nashpoo

xactreality said:


> What a gorgeous mini!
> 
> I'm such a sucker for light colored bags especially against a dark outfit like this! Love the contrast, so elegantly minimal and classy!
> 
> Sorry to bring up this topic.. but any color transfer issues when you wear this beauty against black?


Aw thank you! I live in gray and black and I think baby pink softens up an outfit haha. But no, so far no issues with color transfer. I've only worn it with black lululemon legging so far though. I don't think I'm brave enough to wear it with a dark blue denim though.


----------



## XCCX

nashpoo said:


> Aw thank you! I live in gray and black and I think baby pink softens up an outfit haha. But no, so far no issues with color transfer. I've only worn it with black lululemon legging so far though. I don't think I'm brave enough to wear it with a dark blue denim though.



You are right about risk of denim.. this outfit is super chick with the bag so who needs denim anyway? [emoji16]


----------



## baghagg

Fall CC gear


----------



## Dextersmom

225 today.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Stunning photos as always. However I must add that seeing how smooth and beautiful your hand was in the photo made me immediately reach for my hand cream to moisturize!!!


I did exactly that LOL !


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> I did exactly that LOL !


haha virtual hi-five (with my moisturized but still no way as smooth looking hand)!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3502231


I love this reissue, Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

Ellapretty said:


> From last week's Nordstrom Gala - with my Chanel WOC and trying on the Chloe Marcie.



i love your WOC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Latte_Queen said:


> It's a latte kind of day with my perfect vintage Chanel flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501979



Your bag is just stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> I love this reissue, Dextersmom



Thank you!


----------



## Latte_Queen

xactreality said:


> Sooo gorgeous!!! [emoji7] and still looks new!
> I didn't know chevron pattern is old! Interesting! Excuse my lack of knowledge about vintage Chanel bags ..


Thank you! I absolutely love it. It is the "1" series.....so it was made somewhere between 1989 and 1991. I have seen a few in the chevron pattern but nothing like this one. I don't think the original owner even used it! Yes, I've had it authenticated.


----------



## XCCX

Latte_Queen said:


> Thank you! I absolutely love it. It is the "1" series.....so it was made somewhere between 1989 and 1991. I have seen a few in the chevron pattern but nothing like this one. I don't think the original owner even used it! Yes, I've had it authenticated.



Wow! The "1" series!!!

You are lucky.. enjoy it and wear it in good health


----------



## Latte_Queen

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is just stunning!


Thank you Dextersmom! The lambskin is amazing on this vintage piece.


----------



## NANI1972

xactreality said:


> Sooo gorgeous!!! [emoji7] and still looks new!
> I didn't know chevron pattern is old! Interesting! Excuse my lack of knowledge about vintage Chanel bags ..



From my understanding chevron was the first pattern used by Chanel.


----------



## NANI1972

Latte_Queen said:


> It's a latte kind of day with my perfect vintage Chanel flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501979



Stunning bag, what a special piece!


----------



## Latte_Queen

xactreality said:


> Wow! The "1" series!!!
> 
> You are lucky.. enjoy it and wear it in good health


----------



## XCCX

NANI1972 said:


> From my understanding chevron was the first pattern used by Chanel.



Very interesting! Good to know.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Latte_Queen

NANI1972 said:


> Stunning bag, what a special piece!


Thank you so much NANI1972!!


----------



## Miss CC

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3501968
> 
> Miss mini today



Cute mini!!


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Today's details!
> 
> I love how the camel/ruthenium combo compliments the 2 tone (yellow gold/stainless steel) watch (well atleast in my obsessive must match jewelry to bag hardware brain! Lol).
> 
> View attachment 3502148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502149



Beautiful boy and love the accessories. That love cuff [emoji7].


----------



## Rami00

NANI1972 said:


> [emoji7]





Chanel923 said:


> Very beautiful and artful. Just love.





Baghongkonglady said:


> Love this reussue! I have it in rhw. Perfect bag x



Thank you so much


----------



## Rami00

Chanel923 said:


> I did exactly that LOL !





Vanana said:


> haha virtual hi-five (with my moisturized but still no way as smooth looking hand)!



You girls are hilarious! Thank you. I think it's the lighting so it's not as smooth as it looks. I do use lot of scrub and Hemp hand protector (Body shop) mann that hand cream stinks but whatever...it works! lol


Dira said:


> Yes!!! Love this pic, you made me fall in love with this bag last year with your instragam pics!!!


Thank you Dira! After all these years, reissue still remains the best Chanel bag on my list. I cant wait to see your mod shots!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just wandering the dark corridors @ work...


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag


Love this bag! Next on my list.


----------



## Miss CC

Shopping with my lambskin jumbo.


----------



## jchen815

Kendie26 said:


> One of my all time favorite Boys ever





Baghongkonglady said:


> I've never seen this one before! It's divine! X





rpalotay87 said:


> Great outfit!!



Thank you. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Wearing her to work just because… . Not sure how I ever thought this isn't big enough. [emoji177][emoji162]


----------



## deb68nc

Lovin this o key holder it's just the right size. Can even fit cash in there along with credit cards!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Shopping with my lambskin jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503389



Very pretty.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## nuaimi

Sitting in Dubai Festival mall with my Chanel WOC


----------



## San2222

With my rose gold boy, perfect color when wearing mostly dark colored clothing.


----------



## Jereni

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just wandering the dark corridors @ work...
> View attachment 3502897



[emoji175] I covet this hard.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jereni said:


> [emoji175] I covet this hard.


it's such a bargain, if you can get one, you'll  it. i turned into a wristlet today - very versatile piece and holds a lot


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC.
> View attachment 3500908
> View attachment 3500909





Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3502231


Lovely looks and bags again!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's such a bargain, if you can get one, you'll  it. i turned into a wristlet today - very versatile piece and holds a lot
> View attachment 3504816


Lucky you girl! I'm w/ Jereni & covet hard as she says!!!
@Jereni


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely looks and bags again!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## TraceySH

Rainy fall day! This bag is better than I thought!


----------



## XCCX

My most recent purchases in action.. As they're getting to know each other lol [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

View attachment 3505243


----------



## Luxlynx

Me and my girlie went shopping. Best shoppingfriend my jumbo caviar.


----------



## Vienna

xactreality said:


> My most recent purchases in action.. As they're getting to know each other lol [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3505243



Lovely!! I found this boy bag!! We'll be twinsies soon! Pictures to follow [emoji4]


----------



## submarine

Walking in Munich/Germany


----------



## submarine




----------



## ceedoan

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3500580
> 
> Dinner with my new boy [emoji173]️



omggggg sooo pretty!!!! 



Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC.
> View attachment 3500908
> View attachment 3500909



love your WOC!!! what season is this from??? i WANT ONE!!!! 



JCCL said:


> View attachment 3501246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for dinner



gorgeous!



nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3501968
> 
> Miss mini today



lovely mini!!! 



Latte_Queen said:


> It's a latte kind of day with my perfect vintage Chanel flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501979



love vintage chanel!



loveydovey35 said:


> View attachment 3501990
> 
> 
> With my new Deuville tote in red, after much angst over the color options (gray, navy) I ended up with a red. Today is the first day that I am using it, and so far, loving the roominess



my favorite tote from chanel for sure, love the red!! nice pop of color!


candyapples88 said:


> Front seat passenger today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502065



my favorite combo of leather and hardware on the boys! beautiful!


----------



## ceedoan

xactreality said:


> Today's details!
> 
> I love how the camel/ruthenium combo compliments the 2 tone (yellow gold/stainless steel) watch (well atleast in my obsessive must match jewelry to bag hardware brain! Lol).
> 
> View attachment 3502148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502149



you are so lucky with this combo. i love it!! the perfect neutral boy, seriously PERFECT!!! 



Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3502231



you have the BEST collection. i am not kidding!! the best!! 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> just wandering the dark corridors @ work...
> View attachment 3502897





Miss CC said:


> Shopping with my lambskin jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503389





nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3504092
> 
> Sitting in Dubai Festival mall with my Chanel WOC





TraceySH said:


> Rainy fall day! This bag is better than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505226





xactreality said:


> My most recent purchases in action.. As they're getting to know each other lol [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3505243



looking fabulous ladies!!!!!!!! love all your action shots, totally enabling!!! LOLLL


----------



## SoLoveCC

San2222 said:


> With my rose gold boy, perfect color when wearing mostly dark colored clothing.
> View attachment 3504305


Like ur rose gold boy!
Is it made of caviar?


----------



## SoLoveCC

Miss CC said:


> Shopping with my lambskin jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503389


Did u shorter your chain with some trick?
I am 5’6”. The chain is too long when I wear my jumbo crossbody so I give up.


----------



## San2222

SoLoveCC said:


> Like ur rose gold boy!
> Is it made of caviar?


No, it's calfskin...thank you!


----------



## Real Authentication

I'm obsessed with the chevron! Love that YSL - it's just pops [emoji95]


----------



## XCCX

Vienna said:


> Lovely!! I found this boy bag!! We'll be twinsies soon! Pictures to follow [emoji4]



Congrats!!!

Yes please share when you get it!


----------



## XCCX

ceedoan said:


> you are so lucky with this combo. i love it!! the perfect neutral boy, seriously PERFECT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you have the BEST collection. i am not kidding!! the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous ladies!!!!!!!! love all your action shots, totally enabling!!! LOLLL



Thanks! [emoji257]


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> you are so lucky with this combo. i love it!! the perfect neutral boy, seriously PERFECT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you have the BEST collection. i am not kidding!! the best!!
> 
> 
> Thank you ceedoan!!  That is very sweet of you to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous ladies!!!!!!!! love all your action shots, totally enabling!!! LOLLL


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> omggggg sooo pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love your WOC!!! what season is this from??? i WANT ONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely mini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love vintage chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite tote from chanel for sure, love the red!! nice pop of color!
> 
> 
> my favorite combo of leather and hardware on the boys! beautiful!



Thank you again ceedoan!!  I am not good at the season terminology, but I got this WOC right before Valentine's Day of this year.


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> you are so lucky with this combo. i love it!! the perfect neutral boy, seriously PERFECT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you have the BEST collection. i am not kidding!! the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous ladies!!!!!!!! love all your action shots, totally enabling!!! LOLLL



Thank you so much!


----------



## ceedoan

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you again ceedoan!!  I am not good at the season terminology, but I got this WOC right before Valentine's Day of this year.




oh darn!! it's probably gone. do you still have the tag?? if not i understand but it would be helpful for my SA if i had the style number.


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> oh darn!! it's probably gone. do you still have the tag?? if not i understand but it would be helpful for my SA if i had the style number.



So sorry i can't find it.....I know I would have posted a pic of the tag when I did a reveal....but it may be hard to go back that far....I am very low tech.....again sorry.


----------



## Marlee

Took my Boy to work today [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

SoLoveCC said:


> Did u shorter your chain with some trick?
> I am 5’6”. The chain is too long when I wear my jumbo crossbody so I give up.



O it's not crossbody. It's on my shoulder [emoji4]. Maybe the angle of photo looks like it.


----------



## aime7

submarine said:


> View attachment 3505474
> 
> 
> Walking in Munich/Germany


That's a great pic. I wanted to say.... love your bag but your jacket rocks!!!! Love the colour and how you have put it together. Really nice.


----------



## nashpoo

Wearing that gray sweatshirt again [emoji849]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Karihope said:


> View attachment 3503695
> View attachment 3503696
> 
> 
> Wearing her to work just because… . Not sure how I ever thought this isn't big enough. [emoji177][emoji162]



I looooove it![emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3500293
> 
> Taking my boy out [emoji173]️



OH MY [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3506032
> 
> Wearing that gray sweatshirt again [emoji849]



Looking great!  I love carrying Chanel bags with my casual outfits. [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3506032
> 
> Wearing that gray sweatshirt again [emoji849]


Looking good. So jealous with that mini. What a rare find.


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> Took my Boy to work today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505802



I have probably said this before, but your Boy is stunning!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Thanks for letting me share my vintage double flap.


----------



## SoLoveCC

First day out with my black caviar woc in ghm


----------



## SoLoveCC

Miss CC said:


> O it's not crossbody. It's on my shoulder [emoji4]. Maybe the angle of photo looks like it.


Anyway, It looks super pretty on you


----------



## Miss CC

SoLoveCC said:


> Anyway, It looks super pretty on you



Thank you so much [emoji173]️


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> I have probably said this before, but your Boy is stunning!!



Thank you! [emoji4] I've had it for four months now and still am so grateful it's mine [emoji177]


----------



## XCCX

Happy weekend!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

FunBagz said:


> Pre-game tailgating with my WOC...
> 
> View attachment 3501028



Never thought I'd see a Chanel at tail gating and a beer! LOL love it!!
Chanel goes with everything.


----------



## Chanel923

Medium classic flap in action today along with her side-kicks while patiently waiting for her mini sister arrival announcement. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3506786
> 
> Medium classic flap in action today along with her side-kicks while patiently waiting for her mini sister arrival announcement. Happy weekend everyone.



Gorgeous pieces and beautiful shot!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous pieces and beautiful shot!


Thanks DM.  I like the different shades of lighting too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my little camellia beauty.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3506944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my little camellia beauty.


I love the WOC pairing with those sandals. You look great.


----------



## Slc9

Hotel room shot [emoji5]
Love my new WOC [emoji173]️


----------



## Sammi709

First time taking my first Chanel out. [emoji4]


----------



## elle_chamb24

submarine said:


> View attachment 3505474
> 
> 
> Walking in Munich/Germany


Very pretty! Also love the combination of the red jacket and red Converse


----------



## elle_chamb24

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3506786
> 
> Medium classic flap in action today along with her side-kicks while patiently waiting for her mini sister arrival announcement. Happy weekend everyone.



Lovely pieces! Love the camelia cardholder


----------



## Jereni

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3506032
> 
> Wearing that gray sweatshirt again [emoji849]



So jealous of how long the square mini is on you! I adore the square mini but I can't wear it crossbody


----------



## nashpoo

Jereni said:


> So jealous of how long the square mini is on you! I adore the square mini but I can't wear it crossbody



Aww [emoji24] it sits a little high on me still cross body because I have a heavier chest [emoji25] so don't be too jealous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> I love the WOC pairing with those sandals. You look great.



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

elle_chamb24 said:


> Lovely pieces! Love the camelia cardholder


Thank you, it's a nice pop of color and very sturdy too


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3506944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my little camellia beauty.



Beautiful woc and I love those sandals!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Taking my boy out [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Taking my boy out [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3507458


OK, this boy is really gorgeous Miss CC.  This boy and the upcoming caviar boy, what to do.


----------



## Annnie

Miss Mini in patent leather sitting on my lap. Love this new-to-me beauty! Even my husband admits that it looks great and that says a lot


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful woc and I love those sandals!!! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Taking my boy out [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3507458



Very pretty and I love your Clic H.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hanging with mini


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> OK, this boy is really gorgeous Miss CC.  This boy and the upcoming caviar boy, what to do.



Thank you friend!!  What to do?  When in doubt get both!! [emoji38]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and I love your Clic H.



Thank you DM!! [emoji173]️


----------



## SoLoveCC

frivofrugalista said:


> Hanging with mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507732


Your mini is so pretty!
Is it Beige & in caviar?


----------



## jax818

Took my red boy woc to Hawaii.


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3506490



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️This pic melts my heart[emoji7]. Desperately want to be bag twins with you on this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

First day & night outting with my new pleated Boy [emoji4]


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3506944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my little camellia beauty.


Love your whole look, WOC and sandals! You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> First day & night outting with my new pleated Boy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508151
> View attachment 3508152


I haven't seen this one before, love the pleats, they're different. Great on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

So I have my WOC already for three years but I just used it for the first time as a bag last weekend.


----------



## Bibi25260

And yesterday WOC walking in the woods with scarf.


----------



## Bibi25260

And one more with all black reissue and classic flats few weeks ago and I'll stop spamming


----------



## Baghongkonglady

I LOOOVE your boy bag! Stunning, classy, beautiful. 


Miss CC said:


> Taking my boy out [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3507458


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your whole look, WOC and sandals! You look stunning!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> First day & night outting with my new pleated Boy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508151
> View attachment 3508152



PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> And yesterday WOC walking in the woods with scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508199



Your WOC looks great on you!!  I hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> And one more with all black reissue and classic flats few weeks ago and I'll stop spamming
> View attachment 3508200



Stunning!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Baghongkonglady said:


> I LOOOVE your boy bag! Stunning, classy, beautiful.



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> And one more with all black reissue and classic flats few weeks ago and I'll stop spamming
> View attachment 3508200


Damn woman, you are SO FINE!! Show us lots more....loved ALL 3 mods. The jacket in this pic is TDF incredible. Thank you for your kind words about my new Boy.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> PERFECTION!!!


so sweet but that word belongs to you my dearest!...thanks ever so much DM


----------



## NANI1972

Bibi25260 said:


> And one more with all black reissue and classic flats few weeks ago and I'll stop spamming
> View attachment 3508200



Beautiful! What size is it?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your WOC looks great on you!!  I hope you are enjoying it!


Thank you so much! Yes I'm enjoying the WOC and will use it more


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Damn woman, you are SO FINE!! Show us lots more....loved ALL 3 mods. The jacket in this pic is TDF incredible. Thank you for your kind words about my new Boy.


Thank you dear Kendie, you're so kind! I was so busy lately I hadn't time to post pics and give comments.
The jacket is actually my mothers but I have her permission to wear it


----------



## Bibi25260

NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful! What size is it?


Thank you! It's the 227, I like big bags


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️This pic melts my heart[emoji7]. Desperately want to be bag twins with you on this beauty!



I've read your comment that you love chevron in general and this bag made me know why! I love it so much!


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> I've read your comment that you love chevron in general and this bag made me know why! I love it so much!


you have exquisite taste!! I'd buy that bag in a nano-second if I ever was lucky enough to lay eyes on it!! Enjoy


----------



## makeupmama

My favorite Chanel cuff finishing off one of my favorite outfits


----------



## makeupmama

Forgot to attach the photo above


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> First day & night outting with my new pleated Boy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508151
> View attachment 3508152



I came here just to find more photos of this gorgeous boy! You look so beautiful and romantic on your way out at night. I really love your style. I can see that this boy can be dressed up or down very well. I am so happy for you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

makeupmama said:


> Forgot to attach the photo above


Cuff is perfect w/ your ensemble....you are so stylishly chic!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> I came here just to find more photos of this gorgeous boy! You look so beautiful and romantic on your way out at night. I really love your style. I can see that this boy can be dressed up or down very well. I am so happy for you! [emoji173]️


aw you are just the sweetest...big hug & big thank you nicole! xoxo


----------



## HiEndGirl

makeupmama said:


> Forgot to attach the photo above



You look fabulous! And that arm candy is [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> you have exquisite taste!! I'd buy that bag in a nano-second if I ever was lucky enough to lay eyes on it!! Enjoy



Thank you dear [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257] you just got the most special boy which shows you have a very special taste too! Would love to see your collection


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> Thank you dear [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257] you just got the most special boy which shows you have a very special taste too! Would love to see your collection


You are too kind xactreality!! Warmest thanks & I'd love to see your entire collection too! I need to take an updated family pic but if you are interested I do have most of my single pics loaded into my albums....if you click on my avatar & then click the albums tab I have a few & there is 1 dedicated to my chanels


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> You are too kind xactreality!! Warmest thanks & I'd love to see your entire collection too! I need to take an updated family pic but if you are interested I do have most of my single pics loaded into my albums....if you click on my avatar & then click the albums tab I have a few & there is 1 dedicated to my chanels



Will definitely check it out!

I am actually planning to take a family photo of my collection now that I feel that it's complete (well atleast for a while.. a long one! Lol).


----------



## FunBagz

Early voted with my Jumbo CF today...


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Early voted with my Jumbo CF today...
> View attachment 3509261


LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## ceedoan

First outing!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Chanel923

ceedoan said:


> First outing!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3509434


Just so gorgeous besides his girl friends


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> First outing!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3509434



Gorgeous!


----------



## s2_steph

Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much


----------



## Miss CC

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547



Beautiful family u have there!!


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> First outing!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3509434



I love that camellia pouch!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melow

xactreality said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3506490



Your watch is gorgeous!
Could u show me a pic of u wearing it?


----------



## HiEndGirl

ceedoan said:


> First outing!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3509434



Gorgeous collection


----------



## Kendie26

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547


Wow, I them all along with you....truly stunning!


----------



## SoLoveCC

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547


Super pretty collection.
Love the light colour boy & boy woc


----------



## Bibi25260

makeupmama said:


> Forgot to attach the photo above


Beautiful cuff and love your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547


Wow a lovely collection!


----------



## s2_steph

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful family u have there!!





Kendie26 said:


> Wow, I them all along with you....truly stunning!





SoLoveCC said:


> Super pretty collection.
> Love the light colour boy & boy woc





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow a lovely collection!



Thanks everyone!! Always great to to see other people that enjoy handbags as much as me


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my lambskin Mini today.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my lambskin Mini today.
> View attachment 3509972



Beautiful!!  Your lambskin mini looks so buttery and soft!! [emoji7]


----------



## Selenia4

Taking my boy out for lunch.


----------



## Kaoli

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3510020
> 
> Taking my boy out for lunch.



Can I see the front of your boy? It is so beautiful!


----------



## deltalady

Grabbing lunch


----------



## FunBagz

Navy boy today with a pop of camellia fuschia.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!


----------



## Selenia4




----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Navy boy today with a pop of camellia fuschia.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3510081


Beautiful couple.


----------



## Zucnarf

My classic


----------



## ceedoan

Boy again today for early voting!!! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## NANI1972

deltalady said:


> Grabbing lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510077



[emoji7] Is this the 227?


----------



## XCCX

Melow said:


> Your watch is gorgeous!
> Could u show me a pic of u wearing it?



Sure I will do asap  thanks!


----------



## XCCX

This is a repost of an outfit that I decided to put together again to celebrate fall [emoji262]

I hope you don't mind!

15C pearly black square mini in caviar with shw


----------



## XCCX

Came across this photo which I love so much while digging in older posts.. I just had to share I hope you don't mind! 
This mini needs to come out more often!


----------



## Jereni

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Selenia4

Just beautiful!


----------



## deltalady

NANI1972 said:


> [emoji7] Is this the 227?



Yes, great size!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!!  Your lambskin mini looks so buttery and soft!! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## mmaya

FunBagz said:


> Navy boy today with a pop of camellia fuschia.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3510081


GORGEOUS


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Navy boy today with a pop of camellia fuschia.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3510081



Beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ceedoan said:


> Boy again today for early voting!!! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3510215


So cute in your hand!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

xactreality said:


> This is a repost of an outfit that I decided to put together again to celebrate fall [emoji262]
> 
> I hope you don't mind!
> 
> 15C pearly black square mini in caviar with shw
> 
> View attachment 3510273



This 15C is so puffy and beautiful sheen on caviar!  I prefer your 15C pearly much more than my 14B square caviar


----------



## Dextersmom

deltalady said:


> Grabbing lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510077



Your Reissue is stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Navy boy today with a pop of camellia fuschia.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3510081



Pretty!!


----------



## jaylynnramirez

My first Chanel reveal [emoji7][emoji92]


----------



## Dextersmom

jaylynnramirez said:


> My first Chanel reveal [emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510440



Congrats on your lovely WOC.


----------



## rpalotay87

jaylynnramirez said:


> My first Chanel reveal [emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510440



Beautiful WOC!!! Wear her in good health! I find mine my go-to weekend bag!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> So I have my WOC already for three years but I just used it for the first time as a bag last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508198


Classics are classics after all, be it 3 years or 30 years, they are as timeless and relevant as ever. Nice outfit by the way!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> And one more with all black reissue and classic flats few weeks ago and I'll stop spamming
> View attachment 3508200


oooh like this outfit and bag much!!!!


----------



## XCCX

shopgirl4cc said:


> This 15C is so puffy and beautiful sheen on caviar!  I prefer your 15C pearly much more than my 14B square caviar



I love it too! Thanks.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Came across this photo which I love so much while digging in older posts.. I just had to share I hope you don't mind!
> This mini needs to come out more often!
> 
> View attachment 3510282



So pretty!!  Love your vca perlee [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

jaylynnramirez said:


> My first Chanel reveal [emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510440



Lovely congrats!!


----------



## Forex

xactreality said:


> This is a repost of an outfit that I decided to put together again to celebrate fall [emoji262]
> 
> I hope you don't mind!
> 
> 15C pearly black square mini in caviar with shw
> 
> View attachment 3510273



Beautiful outfit. Your mini is gorgeous


----------



## Forex

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547



I love love love the boy jacket style. I want one every time i see it


----------



## XCCX

One more with my Burberry trench coat!

At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special


----------



## shopgirl4cc

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806



Beautiful Red Burberry with your 15C cutie! Oh yes, that's such a beautifyl sheen and puffy quilts! Trust me, I prefer your 15C square caviar much more than my 14B square caviar


----------



## alisa.reber

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806



So beautiful !!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Classics are classics after all, be it 3 years or 30 years, they are as timeless and relevant as ever. Nice outfit by the way!!!





Vanana said:


> oooh like this outfit and bag much!!!!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## Bibi25260

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806


Love the pearly sheen too and yes it gives a special vibe!


----------



## Kendie26

Out with " my babe"... mini/224 reissue (in aged calf) ...closeup/in car pic to show my favorite bangle-(Chanel silver w/ crystals -super comfy)[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806



So in love with all of your recent wardrobe/bag pics!!![emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## AAngela

Kendie26 said:


> Out with " my babe"... mini/224 reissue (in aged calf) ...closeup/in car pic to show my favorite bangle-(Chanel silver w/ crystals -super comfy)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510975
> View attachment 3510976



Love your 224. Can't wait to get one [emoji4]


----------



## s2_steph

Forex said:


> I love love love the boy jacket style. I want one every time i see it



Thank you! Yea, I was hesitant at first because I felt I just didnt need another boy bag but just kept thinking about it for weeks so i finally just gave in


----------



## rona$

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806



I like it [emoji7]


----------



## Baghongkonglady

s2_steph said:


> Thank you! Yea, I was hesitant at first because I felt I just didnt need another boy bag but just kept thinking about it for weeks so i finally just gave in


I love your whole collection. Perfect X


----------



## whiteswan1010

jaylynnramirez said:


> My first Chanel reveal [emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510440


Congrats. Love it!!


----------



## baghagg

deltalady said:


> Grabbing lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510077


Stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out with " my babe"... mini/224 reissue (in aged calf) ...closeup/in car pic to show my favorite bangle-(Chanel silver w/ crystals -super comfy)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510975
> View attachment 3510976



I love your mini Reissue!!  Too cute for words!


----------



## nvie

Easy Caviar Hobo at work today. Love how lightweight this bag is.[emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out with " my babe"... mini/224 reissue (in aged calf) ...closeup/in car pic to show my favorite bangle-(Chanel silver w/ crystals -super comfy)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510975
> View attachment 3510976


Love the reissue mini! And your jewellery is beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

AAngela said:


> Love your 224. Can't wait to get one [emoji4]


thanks kindly AAngela! You will absolutely adore yours when you get it...no doubt on that! Keep us posted!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love your mini Reissue!!  Too cute for words!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the reissue mini! And your jewellery is beautiful!


Warm thanks dearest LoveliesThat mini has a major soft spot in my heart for both its looks & because it was the very first new chanel I bought at Saks & finally had "the chanel experience" (since I have no stand alone chanel boutiques near me) Love to you both as I always adore your pics & comments!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Out with " my babe"... mini/224 reissue (in aged calf) ...closeup/in car pic to show my favorite bangle-(Chanel silver w/ crystals -super comfy)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510975
> View attachment 3510976



Love your 224! Getting one of these is definitely a HG item for me.


----------



## HiEndGirl

s2_steph said:


> Doing a little Spring cleaning today and thought I'd do a family pic of my current Chanel bags!! I just love all of them so much
> View attachment 3509547



Wow. Gorgeous collection! [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

jaylynnramirez said:


> My first Chanel reveal [emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510440



Congrats and lovely first Chanel [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806



I L[emoji173]️VE the sheen on this pearly caviar! and with your coat [emoji7]


----------



## Jereni

Morning sun was a little intense, but on the way to work with my eyelet WOC!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Love your 224! Getting one of these is definitely a HG item for me.


 Thanks kindly & I know you will get one & look gorgeous with it Jereni....you have an amazing collection!


----------



## Gwapa30

TGIF Have a great weekend ahead[emoji8][emoji260][emoji260]


----------



## rei35

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 3506158
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my vintage double flap.


 Wow super hot!!


----------



## nyluvbags

not a clear photo, but with my beautiful baby[emoji162]


----------



## harpwing

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3512292
> 
> TGIF Have a great weekend ahead[emoji8][emoji260][emoji260]


That is such a classic piece! love it!


----------



## harpwing

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3512457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a clear photo, but with my beautiful baby[emoji162]


Lovely baby!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Morning sun was a little intense, but on the way to work with my eyelet WOC!
> 
> View attachment 3511789


LOVE your style....you look amazing Jereni!


----------



## Kendie26

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3512457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a clear photo, but with my beautiful baby[emoji162]


Clearly, you look GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## nyluvbags

Kendie26 said:


> Clearly, you look GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## birmingham

Off to lunch..!


----------



## Vanana

Beautiful red leaf from the tree at my front yard, and the mini vanity case. heading off to warch dr.strange 

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## BagLady14

Chanel with Frye boots..


----------



## Livininlandoflala

This is me taking my 1st baby 


home


----------



## Gwapa30

harpwing said:


> That is such a classic piece! love it!


Yes I agree. Thank you


----------



## FunBagz

Brunching with my new mini.


----------



## FancyPants77

Livininlandoflala said:


> This is me taking my 1st baby
> 
> 
> home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512950



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Livininlandoflala said:


> This is me taking my 1st baby
> 
> 
> home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512950


Beautiful!


----------



## Vienna

Vintage M/L for dinner date tonight [emoji177]
View attachment 3513244


----------



## HiEndGirl

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3512457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a clear photo, but with my beautiful baby[emoji162]



You look gorgeous! [emoji177]



Vanana said:


> Beautiful red leaf from the tree at my front yard, and the mini vanity case. heading off to warch dr.strange
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3512928



This vanity case looks fabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Livininlandoflala said:


> This is me taking my 1st baby
> 
> 
> home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512950



A beautiful first baby too [emoji173]️



FunBagz said:


> Brunching with my new mini.
> 
> View attachment 3513003
> View attachment 3513004



Love love love this colour. How much fun for a mini! 



Vienna said:


> Vintage M/L for dinner date tonight [emoji177]
> View attachment 3513244



Gorgeous bag! Does this have a slight shine or is it the photo?


----------



## Kendie26

Vienna said:


> Vintage M/L for dinner date tonight [emoji177]
> View attachment 3513244


wow, what a true Beaut! Doesn't get much or any better than that!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Brunching with my new mini.
> 
> View attachment 3513003
> View attachment 3513004


Holy Whoa....you look AMAZING FunBagz!!! Love this on you


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Beautiful red leaf from the tree at my front yard, and the mini vanity case. heading off to warch dr.strange
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3512928


very cool bag & pic Vanana! We were also headed to see Dr Strange today but it was so crowded so we saw The Accountant instead.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Holy Whoa....you look AMAZING FunBagz!!! Love this on you



Awe...thank you, Kendie! You are too kind!


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Brunching with my new mini.
> 
> View attachment 3513003
> View attachment 3513004



Turquoise and yellow makes me so happy. Love those colors together!


----------



## Vienna




----------



## amanda_a_

Gray boy bag


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> very cool bag & pic Vanana! We were also headed to see Dr Strange today but it was so crowded so we saw The Accountant instead.


Oh you must watch Dr. Hot Strange.. been obsessed with him since Sherlock


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.


----------



## StylishMD

My new black caviar with SHW Woc purchased at Heathrow airport last month just ahead of the price increase


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513485



Beautiful!!  My fav woc!! [emoji4]


----------



## Gin2383

Vanana said:


> Beautiful red leaf from the tree at my front yard, and the mini vanity case. heading off to warch dr.strange
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3512928



Took my black lambskin boy to watch Dr. Strange too! Was going to take a pic of him but right then, the theater lights dimmed.. 

By the way, I really enjoyed that movie!


----------



## s2_steph

FunBagz said:


> Brunching with my new mini.
> 
> View attachment 3513003
> View attachment 3513004



Seriously gotta stop hanging around here, It's making me want everything!!

I love it, looks so pretty


----------



## ailoveresale

Out to dinner with my Paris-Rome jacket, pearls, and patent boy WOC. Chanel overload!


----------



## Kendie26

ailoveresale said:


> Out to dinner with my Paris-Rome jacket, pearls, and patent boy WOC. Chanel overload!





Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513485





StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3513498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new black caviar with SHW Woc purchased at Heathrow airport last month just ahead of the price increase


WOWEE, all 3 of you fine ladies are killing it looking DIVINE!!! Love all of your ensembles! BEAUTIFUL, just beautiful...all of you!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

ailoveresale said:


> Out to dinner with my Paris-Rome jacket, pearls, and patent boy WOC. Chanel overload!


STUNNING! I have this jacket and haven't worn it yet. You look amazing. Love how you've put everything together!


----------



## Vanana

Gin2383 said:


> Took my black lambskin boy to watch Dr. Strange too! Was going to take a pic of him but right then, the theater lights dimmed..
> 
> By the way, I really enjoyed that movie!



Movie was great! couldn't have done it well with the technology from just 5-10 years ago.  Plus, BC can do no wrong in my books.


----------



## ailoveresale

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, all 3 of you fine ladies are killing it looking DIVINE!!! Love all of your ensembles! BEAUTIFUL, just beautiful...all of you!





Baghongkonglady said:


> STUNNING! I have this jacket and haven't worn it yet. You look amazing. Love how you've put everything together!



Thank you!! [emoji5]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, all 3 of you fine ladies are killing it looking DIVINE!!! Love all of your ensembles! BEAUTIFUL, just beautiful...all of you!





Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!!  My fav woc!! [emoji4]



Thank you both!


----------



## kkfiregirl

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3513498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new black caviar with SHW Woc purchased at Heathrow airport last month just ahead of the price increase



So elegant!!


----------



## March786

BagLady14 said:


> Chanel with Frye boots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512939



I love this bag and the colour is just stunning, love your pic! [emoji4]


----------



## Chrangela27

Dinner at the top of the Eiffel Tower restaurant in Las Vegas!


----------



## FancyPants77

Chrangela27 said:


> Dinner at the top of the Eiffel Tower restaurant in Las Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513944



Gorgeous purse and view!


----------



## nashpoo

So black mini out today with my funky rockstud ballerinas [emoji5]


----------



## Chrangela27

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous purse and view!


Thank you, hopefully one day I'll be able to visit the real Eiffel Tower!


----------



## Vanana

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3513498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new black caviar with SHW Woc purchased at Heathrow airport last month just ahead of the price increase


Love this! the dress is so very pretty too!


----------



## Vanana

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3514105
> 
> So black mini out today with my funky rockstud ballerinas [emoji5]


so pretty and so cool and yet go extremely well together!


----------



## StylishMD

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, all 3 of you fine ladies are killing it looking DIVINE!!! Love all of your ensembles! BEAUTIFUL, just beautiful...all of you!


Thanks Kendie☺️


----------



## StylishMD

Vanana said:


> Love this! the dress is so very pretty too!


Thank you Vanana you are too kind


----------



## StylishMD

kkfiregirl said:


> So elegant!!


Thanks so much KK!


----------



## woody

StylishMD said:


> Thank you Vanana you are too kind



I really love your dress too . Is it still in the shops?


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3514105
> 
> So black mini out today with my funky rockstud ballerinas [emoji5]


Perfectly paired...they are BOTH phenomenal!!! LOVE this pic


----------



## Jereni

Chrangela27 said:


> Dinner at the top of the Eiffel Tower restaurant in Las Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513944



Yeah Vegas! Beautiful bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Beautiful red leaf from the tree at my front yard, and the mini vanity case. heading off to warch dr.strange
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3512928


That mini vanity is gorgeous and love the color!
Hope your weekend was great.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513485


That stingray is stunning and you look stunning!


----------



## kkfiregirl

StylishMD said:


> Thanks so much KK!



You're welcome MD!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> That stingray is stunning and you look stunning!



Thank you Bibi!!  You are always so kind!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794


Really special! Love it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> Really special! Love it!!!


warm thanks SoLoveCC!! So kind of you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794



That bag was made for you!!  Looks perfect, my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That bag was made for you!!  Looks perfect, my friend!



You are way way way too sweet & thoughtful my friend! [emoji8][emoji182]


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> That mini vanity is gorgeous and love the color!
> Hope your weekend was great.


Thank you dear Bibi. it was a fantastic one


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794


insert *SCREAM* it's so GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!


----------



## Vanana

.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090


Very gorgeous, Vanana.  But still not cold to bust out the that Rock in Rome jacket, huh?  You looked fantastic, love the reissue.


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Very gorgeous, Vanana.  But still not cold to bust out the that Rock in Rome jacket, huh?  You looked fantastic, love the reissue.



Thanks, I am thinking about busting out the paris in rome pink tweed coat first! I was in Rome not too long ago and was able to locate both a pair of dark brown lamb gloves and a pair of knitted light grey long gloves. will try to see which goes best with the pink chevron tweed coat.  Things been hectic and haven't been showing my Chanels enough love.


----------



## StylishMD

woody said:


> I really love your dress too . Is it still in the shops?


Hi Woody. It is Tory Burch from earlier this year. It was one of her runway dresses and was very popular 
You MIGHT find it on EBay


----------



## woody

StylishMD said:


> Hi Woody. It is Tory Burch from earlier this year. It was one of her runway dresses and was very popular
> You MIGHT find it on EBay



Thanks - I thought that print looked familiar. Love TB


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> insert *SCREAM* it's so GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!





Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090


Ha, you are too funny w/ the insert "scream"....that's what I am doing w/ your ridiculously amazing, most phenomenal TWEED reissue....I WANT, I NEED THAT BABY 
B-A-D! Like right NOW!!! Ever since I've seen yours I've been obsessed with it & looking


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090



Omg!! Love that tweed!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794


LOVE it! Perfect grey color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090


LOVE this one too! Perfect with all casual chic black!


----------



## goldendoodle

Livininlandoflala said:


> This is me taking my 1st baby
> 
> 
> home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512950


Oh, this is just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## goldendoodle

xactreality said:


> One more with my Burberry trench coat!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the sheen on this 15C pearly caviar.. but I started to love it every time I wear it.. it's just so gorgeous and special
> 
> View attachment 3510806


Beautiful bag, I love the sheen on the smaller sized bag.


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090



Perfection!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090



You look good in a turtle neck! I always look like a marshmallow when I wear them ...


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE it! Perfect grey color!


thank you dear Bibi....this color is very hard to capture true in pics....better in person for sure....all the best to you, xox!


----------



## nekohime

Thanks for letting me share! Here's me with my mini coco handle!! Sooo happy to have found her[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## deltalady

My Reissue and I trying to stay awake in this workshop


----------



## Strut




----------



## Strut

Chanel coat & bag


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794



Kendie, is this new? Stunned/stunning! [emoji7] 
Don't tell me you are bored with your amazing boy already! Loving this versatile blue/grey CF too [emoji173]️


----------



## Strut

Summer 2015! Follow me on instagram @ http://instagram.com/JayStrut xx


----------



## Strut

flash back! my first Chanel show!! All on my own as a guest of team Chanel.. 
Follow me on instagram http://instagram.com/jaystrut xx


----------



## Strut

Striking a pose outside of fashion week tents with Chanel Oh My Boy Etoile Boy Bag !
follow me on instagram! http://instagram.com/jaystrut XO


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I'm still in Paris today as some of you knows.....  and here is around 10 pm right now and after dinner out and back to our hotel room, I took this pic of my today's goodies with my beloved chevron old med boy that came along with me.
And now going out to our favorite wine bar near by with my hubby 

Update : So, ladies....I saw a few colorful minis include blue & green at the boutique in Paris, but they're fall & winter collection. Paris strict's rule that don't sell cruise until Nov.14th. But my SA showed me allowed me to peek some and I'll back to here for my vacation next month for my hubby's business meeting here.  For now today's treat for myself 
Hopefully I open these after back home in USA in next week...


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Today was definitely a black turtleneck, Chanel brooch, and Chanel 2.55 tweed bag (size 225) kinda day!
> View attachment 3515090



Beautiful!!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

MF Starboy


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Kendie, is this new? Stunned/stunning! [emoji7]
> Don't tell me you are bored with your amazing boy already! Loving this versatile blue/grey CF too [emoji173]️


 "bored w/ my new Boy?!" ...never ever!!! This 1 just kind of had to happen....totally UNexpectedly () but I HAD to!!! Thank you dearest!! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> My Reissue and I trying to stay awake in this workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515867


HA! What an AWESOME post & bag...LOVE it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Strut said:


> more on: http://JayStrut.com


Snap! Hello there!!! What a phenomenal pic!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3515859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in Paris today as some of you knows.....  and here is around 10 pm right now and after dinner out and back to our hotel room, I took this pic of my today's goodies with my beloved chevron old med boy that came along with me.
> And now going out to our favorite wine bar near by with my hubby
> 
> Update : So, ladies....I saw a few colorful minis include blue & green at the boutique in Paris, but they're fall & winter collection. Paris strict's rule that don't sell cruise until Nov.14th. But my SA showed me allowed me to peek some and I'll back to here for my vacation next month for my hubby's business meeting here.  For now today's treat for myself
> Hopefully I open these after back home in USA in next week...



oooo!!! lucky you!!!! such an exciting preview of the lovely reveal to come, and you're not even done yet!!!  Looks like the VAT refund may be enough and just in time to get more Chanel cruise items in the US after you return (just saying... )


----------



## Vanana

deltalady said:


> My Reissue and I trying to stay awake in this workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515867



Beautiful reissue!!!  Good thing you brought it too! taking a peek at the agenda I can understand why you would need this baby to keep you awake! The topic on accounting for assets brought back some funny memories for me.  Not an accountant but I am exposed to different disciplines for fun sometimes.  I recalled some fun biological/various animal accounting discussions/debates in my distant past with others that proved amusing - well we took it to a whole different direction for fun because frankly we were bored.  That, and we're just nerdy people.


----------



## StylishMD

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794





Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794


So beautiful Kendie! Wear her in good health!


----------



## Vanana

Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium HW today.  It's been a little while. Kendie's lovely new grey bag created a craving and made me do it.


----------



## Vanana

JoeyLouis said:


> MF Starboy
> 
> View attachment 3515928



This so irresponsibly enabling that it should be illegal....


----------



## Vanana

HiEndGirl said:


> Omg!! Love that tweed!!! [emoji7]





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE this one too! Perfect with all casual chic black!





Jereni said:


> Perfection!


Thank you so much guys! Need to use this bag in winter while I can   Chanel tweed's the best 



kkfiregirl said:


> You look good in a turtle neck! I always look like a marshmallow when I wear them ...


Thank you so much!!! but I did (insert dramatic pause) *turn sideways*


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium HW today.  It's been a little while. Kendie's lovely new grey bag created a craving and made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3515956



Love it! You look great.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Love it! You look great.


Thank you Nicole


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

BagLady14 said:


> Chanel with Frye boots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512939


Beautiful! Do you have the code for this bag?


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium HW today.  It's been a little while. Kendie's lovely new grey bag created a craving and made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3515956


You look great Vanana 
Would love to see your Chanel family portrait


----------



## Vanana

Bother Free said:


> You look great Vanana
> Would love to see your Chanel family portrait


Thanks Bother Free. I so want to do a Chanel family portrait too. the last time I attempted (and it was really quite a production to get the bags all out of their boxes, stuffing and dust bags; the shoes out of their boxes, jackets out of their garment bags, the custom jewelry out of their different pouches, etc.). I was SO Tired and stressed, and then realized that trying to get 1 group photo of them together without zooming out too much so that things can't be seen is impossible. it requires like grouping by size, or color or whatever, but then to do a full group shot (without it looking totally crazy messy) requires some creative staging and props to like maybe create something like a Olympic medals stand type of set up? then combined with the low/yellow lighting in my house, it was a disaster. I got seriously tired and beat after that first attempt and result was horrible 
I will do this, perhaps a showcase thread, once I have the sort of time this will require dedication to and the mental and physical stamina 
**I feel like a failure** other TPF members like rami00 and others are such great photographers and so good at staging these shots.  You included with that Chanel cashmere pillow.


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> Thanks Bother Free. I so want to do a Chanel family portrait too. the last time I attempted (and it was really quite a production to get the bags all out of their boxes, stuffing and dust bags; the shoes out of their boxes, jackets out of their garment bags, the custom jewelry out of their different pouches, etc.). I was SO Tired and stressed, and then realized that trying to get 1 group photo of them together without zooming out too much so that things can't be seen is impossible. it requires like grouping by size, or color or whatever, but then to do a full group shot (without it looking totally crazy messy) requires some creative staging and props to like maybe create something like a Olympic medals stand type of set up? then combined with the low/yellow lighting in my house, it was a disaster. I got seriously tired and beat after that first attempt and result was horrible
> I will do this, perhaps a showcase thread, once I have the sort of time this will require dedication to and the mental and physical stamina
> **I feel like a failure** other TPF members like rami00 and others are such great photographers and so good at staging these shots.  You included with that Chanel cashmere pillow.


I completely understand that it is time consuming and tiring to get everything out of their boxes and then put them back in their boxes. I wanted to give up when I was doing that for my brooches 
A showcase thread would be so awesome. I think you have one of the most amazing Chanel collections on TPF. Just handbags alone, your collection is impressive 
I enjoy looking at your photos! It's great that your photos are detailed and love your mod pictures


----------



## Limelightlane

Kendie26 said:


> Debut day with grey caviar medium classic flap ...the blue undertones really come out in light ( bottom pic) but it's def a grey bag.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514793
> View attachment 3514794



Kendie! You seriously have the best bag collection! Love that gray!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

StylishMD said:


> So beautiful Kendie! Wear her in good health!


thank you so much StylishMD...I will indeed. All the best to you!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium HW today.  It's been a little while. Kendie's lovely new grey bag created a craving and made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3515956


so you've been keeping this spectacular baby under wraps & unused for  a while Vanana? Shame on you!  She is a MAJOR BEAUTY....you have such an enviable, incredibly stunning collection & your mods are always drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Chauwall said:


> Kendie! You seriously have the best bag collection! Love that gray!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


oh my goodness, that is far too generous of you dear Chauwall....warmest thanks! This grey one is really pretty & super versatile. Hope life is treating you well these days


----------



## jenian

Picking up my small coco bag [emoji4]. My favorite therapy as always [emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium HW today.  It's been a little while. Kendie's lovely new grey bag created a craving and made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3515956


You should wear this beauty more!


----------



## Jereni

jenian said:


> Picking up my small coco bag [emoji4]. My favorite therapy as always [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516254



Love Chanel with stripes!


----------



## Miss CC

jenian said:


> Picking up my small coco bag [emoji4]. My favorite therapy as always [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516254



Love the casual outfit!!


----------



## ditjulle

MrH said:


> I love my coco sneakers for men [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308911


Looks Nice


----------



## chicnfab

With my duo flap


----------



## Vanana

Burgundy Perfect Edge accompanied me to work today.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> so you've been keeping this spectacular baby under wraps & unused for  a while Vanana? Shame on you!  She is a MAJOR BEAUTY....you have such an enviable, incredibly stunning collection & your mods are always drop dead gorgeous!


Thank you, kind as always Kendie. The chanel bags made these mod shots easy. love how they always add to an outfit and pull everything together.


----------



## Vanana

Bother Free said:


> I completely understand that it is time consuming and tiring to get everything out of their boxes and then put them back in their boxes. I wanted to give up when I was doing that for my brooches
> A showcase thread would be so awesome. I think you have one of the most amazing Chanel collections on TPF. Just handbags alone, your collection is impressive
> I enjoy looking at your photos! It's great that your photos are detailed and love your mod pictures


Haha I hear you!!! I feel like we all need to like set up a Chanel photo studio in our home or something.  I got so tired just thinking about it   Those boxes and those dust bags ARGH!  I have to do them justice. it's definitely on my Chanel to do list, but recently added quite a few and waiting for my cruise items so maybe over the holidays if I have some time off I can finally get the family together and do a showcase or something.   Thanks for chatting!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Burgundy Perfect Edge accompanied me to work today.
> View attachment 3516731


DAMN GIRL!!! I'm running out of words for you & all of your fabulousness! I was going to ask you if you have a family pic & I just cracked up at your post on why you don't have one (currently!)


----------



## StylishMD

jenian said:


> Picking up my small coco bag [emoji4]. My favorite therapy as always [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516254


Love the classic outfit. Definitely one to put in my repertoire. You look great


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> DAMN GIRL!!! I'm running out of words for you & all of your fabulousness! I was going to ask you if you have a family pic & I just cracked up at your post on why you don't have one (currently!)


The struggle is real...


----------



## jenian

StylishMD said:


> Love the classic outfit. Definitely one to put in my repertoire. You look great





Miss CC said:


> Love the casual outfit!!





Jereni said:


> Love Chanel with stripes!



Thank you all for your nice compliments [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Burgundy Perfect Edge accompanied me to work today.
> View attachment 3516731


Love the bag and color! Is this one new? And love your outfit.


----------



## XCCX

This baby today..


----------



## cruz_andmama

Mademoiselle


----------



## Cilifene

My poor Reissue living a very casual life with me..


----------



## Kendie26

Cilifene said:


> My poor Reissue living a very casual life with me..
> 
> View attachment 3517202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517204
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517205



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]you look fantastic in all 3 pics!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)


----------



## Jereni

xactreality said:


> This baby today..
> 
> View attachment 3517189



Love this color with the RHW


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233



Just beautiful


----------



## Jereni

Some costume jewelry today. Love this Cruise brooch!


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233



Your Chanel is just divine! But that jacket! Wow!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233


This is my favorite next to your boy and 224.  Love your outfit of the day


----------



## Cilifene

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]you look fantastic in all 3 pics!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you Kendie... 



Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233



Wow, stunning....


----------



## Cilifene

Very casual ....


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233



What a pretty look!!  Your jacket looks beautiful with the color of your reissue!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Just beautiful





xactreality said:


> Your Chanel is just divine! But that jacket! Wow!





Chanel923 said:


> This is my favorite next to your boy and 224.  Love your outfit of the day





Cilifene said:


> Thank you Kendie...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, stunning....





Dextersmom said:


> What a pretty look!!  Your jacket looks beautiful with the color of your reissue!



Mega big hug & kindest thanks to ALL of you dearest Chanel friends! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]The jacket is from Nic & Zoe ( got at Nordstrom within the year) because it has tweed look/feel some friends call it my faux Chanel jacket[emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Some costume jewelry today. Love this Cruise brooch!
> 
> View attachment 3517245



That brooch is just flat out COOL & I love your ring too! [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

The other night..


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233


Beautiful bag!!  And love your jacket!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my bronze mini today.


----------



## Vienna

Boy bag today...


----------



## kkfiregirl

xactreality said:


> This baby today..
> 
> View attachment 3517189



It's beautiful - I love that shade of pink [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

kkfiregirl said:


> It's beautiful - I love that shade of pink [emoji7]



Thank you!

It's actually a camel/tan color but I do agree that it shows blush undertones under certain lightings.


----------



## FancyPants77

Vanana said:


> Burgundy Perfect Edge accompanied me to work today.
> View attachment 3516731



What a stunning color! . Beautiful bag.


----------



## jnj23

Its been awhile [emoji5]


----------



## nvie

On the way to work.....


----------



## kulasa87

Chillin for first night out!


----------



## Vanana

Cilifene said:


> Very casual ....
> 
> View attachment 3517263


Very nice I love this look!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag and color! Is this one new? And love your outfit.


Thanks Bibi it's sort of new though not the newest (no time for reveals yet they are still in boxes sigh). I think i got this in September or October. Super casual


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233


Super elegant reissue. love love love that jacket


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Some costume jewelry today. Love this Cruise brooch!
> 
> View attachment 3517245


So cute!!still waiting for my cruise items   this brooch is great alone and also easy to go along with others from its size


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> On the way to work.....
> 
> View attachment 3517752



Loooove this color. So dreamy. Gorgeous bag


----------



## nvie

FancyPants77 said:


> Loooove this color. So dreamy. Gorgeous bag



Thank you for the lovely comment, FancyPants77. I love how lightweight the Easy Caviar Hobo is. It's get more mileage than the others. [emoji5]️


----------



## presvy

Metallic C day


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3517389


Can't get enough of this beauty!


----------



## aki_sato

Trying on the elusive mini that I had to buy unseen yesterday.


----------



## aki_sato

And the boy...


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> The other night..
> 
> View attachment 3517326


Magnifique!!! Drop dead stunning jacket & bag....major jealous over here but happy for you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3517389


you are ALWAYS a vision of pure loveliness my dearest....what is that gorgeous cuff on your ring hand? OMG LOVE!! & your bronze mini of course!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Trying on the elusive mini that I had to buy unseen yesterday.


 Woohoo my friend...you look AMAZING!!!! Drooling over everything Your jacket fits you beautifully & I adore your new mini & SHOES!!! Did you get the Boy too?!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag!!  And love your jacket!


thank you my dear Bibi! Every time i pull out that chevron I smile. (jacket is Nic & Zoe brand....got at Nordstrom) thanks again!


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> Metallic C day
> View attachment 3517941


OOOMMMGGG!!! This just stopped me dead in my tracks. Holy crap (can I say that?!) that is THE most gorgeous bag ever. I gasped out loud. WOW WOW WOW. I need some of THAT!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Super elegant reissue. love love love that jacket


big thanks & hug dearest Vanana! That chevron is definitely 1 of my favorite bags


----------



## Cilifene

Vanana said:


> Very nice I love this look!!



Thank you Vanana!!


----------



## Acctt

[emoji1316][emoji92]


----------



## XCCX

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3518040
> 
> 
> [emoji1316][emoji92]



Gorgeous bag! Did you get it???


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved beige chevron reissue (226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517233


Omg! I will never get over this beauty @Kendie26 just every single time you post pics of her my heart skips a beat!!!!  You wear it so well my dear friend!


----------



## Acctt

xactreality said:


> Gorgeous bag! Did you get it???



I wish but i bought a classic flap soem months ago so .. [emoji43][emoji22]


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Woohoo my friend...you look AMAZING!!!! Drooling over everything Your jacket fits you beautifully & I adore your new mini & SHOES!!! Did you get the Boy too?!!!


Thank you my dear friend! Lol the shoes is wild huh???  I have a thing for leopard print shoes!
No I didn't! I'm contemplating but not sure yet...I don't know..I try to love the boy (bought the rainbow last Cruise n can't love it) n thought I would like this but still I don't feel any difference...


----------



## XCCX

Acctt said:


> I wish but i bought a classic flap soem months ago so .. [emoji43][emoji22]



Classic flaps are the best! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Omg! I will never get over this beauty @Kendie26 just every single time you post pics of her my heart skips a beat!!!!  You wear it so well my dear friend!





aki_sato said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Lol the shoes is wild huh???  I have a thing for leopard print shoes!
> No I didn't! I'm contemplating but not sure yet...I don't know..I try to love the boy (bought the rainbow last Cruise n can't love it) n thought I would like this but still I don't feel any difference...


You are just way too kind my dearest / thanks ever so much! Your shoes are fantastic (I also love leopard)....your sweet feet are the perfect place to showcase leopard! I think you are wise to not purchase the Boy (or to at least hold off until you are absolutely certain) Is your rainbow cruise last season similar to this seasons rainbow? Since I'm really a "newbie" to chanel this year there's just SO dang much to learn! xoxo


----------



## Jereni

presvy said:


> Metallic C day
> View attachment 3517941



Omg I love that RING. Is that newer or have you had it awhile? Are you able to share the code?


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Lol the shoes is wild huh???  I have a thing for leopard print shoes!
> No I didn't! I'm contemplating but not sure yet...I don't know..I try to love the boy (bought the rainbow last Cruise n can't love it) n thought I would like this but still I don't feel any difference...



Definitely doing the right thing, maybe you're just a flap bag girl Chanel's too expensive to not only buy those you love. I'm not a fan of boy typically but like some of the styles with the "right" embellishment for me. I am surprised you got the rainbow boy from last cruise and don't love it though! however, that is not a bad thing at all, if you ever try to sell it, you can make a crazy profit on that one for sure.


----------



## presvy

Jereni said:


> Omg I love that RING. Is that newer or have you had it awhile? Are you able to share the code?


Hi
Got it fall/winter 2016/2017 collection
Its a beauty!


----------



## Jjon1010

Jereni said:


> Some costume jewelry today. Love this Cruise brooch!
> 
> View attachment 3517245


Love the Chanel brooch!


----------



## XCCX

I picked the chevron one!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Can't get enough of this beauty!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you are ALWAYS a vision of pure loveliness my dearest....what is that gorgeous cuff on your ring hand? OMG LOVE!! & your bronze mini of course!



You are very sweet, as always, my friend.  Thank you.  The bracelet is called liquid silver and I have had it for years.  It is very fluid and easy to wear and it is reversible.


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> I picked the chevron one!
> 
> View attachment 3518232



It is gorgeous!!  Congrats!  I was tempted by this beauty as well, when I popped into the boutique this week.  If I didn't have my stingray WOC, this one would have come home with me as well.  I just decided the colors were a repeat for me, but I am happy for you.


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> And the boy...



I love the mini on you!!  Did she come home with you?


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> It is gorgeous!!  Congrats!  I was tempted by this beauty as well, when I popped into the boutique this week.  If I didn't have my stingray WOC, this one would have come home with me as well.  I just decided the colors were a repeat for me, but I am happy for you.



Hello dear!

Thank you.. it is gorgeous I'm loving it.. your woc collection is perfect by the way!

May I ask you where did you find it?

I'm asking because I'm trying to get the tag info for this woc to keep for my own reference and here in the Middle East they don't offer tags..


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Lol the shoes is wild huh???  I have a thing for leopard print shoes!
> No I didn't! I'm contemplating but not sure yet...I don't know..I try to love the boy (bought the rainbow last Cruise n can't love it) n thought I would like this but still I don't feel any difference...



I am the same way as you with the Boy.  i love them on others, but on me not so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> Hello dear!
> 
> Thank you.. it is gorgeous I'm loving it.. your woc collection is perfect by the way!
> 
> May I ask you where did you find it?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm trying to get the tag info for this woc to keep for my own reference and here in the Middle East they don't offer tags..



Thank you and of course!  I saw it this Wednesday evening in the boutique inside Nordstrom in Fashion Valley mall in San Diego.  I hope this helps.


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and of course!  I saw it this Wednesday evening in the boutique inside Nordstrom in Fashion Valley mall in San Diego.  I hope this helps.



Do you have a SA there? I'd really like to contact them for tag info! [emoji257]

I sent you a PM


----------



## Jereni

presvy said:


> Hi
> Got it fall/winter 2016/2017 collection
> Its a beauty!
> View attachment 3518142
> View attachment 3518144



Thank you! I'll have to see if there are any left anywhere.


----------



## Jereni

Whoops forgot pic


----------



## Jereni

First time wearing this gorgeous sparkly brooch I got last month. It's so sparkly I feel sheepish wearing it to work, lol. 

Today tho, wearin it with this vintage jacket/blazer from the 70s!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Trying on the elusive mini that I had to buy unseen yesterday.


It's gorgeous! Perfect with lbj!


aki_sato said:


> And the boy...


Not a big fan of Boy but I like this one, did you got this one too?


----------



## Dextersmom

Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.


----------



## LV.

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385



Beautiful bag! Is the 225 cross body as well?


----------



## Vienna

First time wearing my caramel woc with light gold hw [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

xactreality said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's actually a camel/tan color but I do agree that it shows blush undertones under certain lightings.



You're welcome! Oops - looked pink
To me [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3518409
> 
> First time wearing my caramel woc with light gold hw [emoji4]



What a gorgeous WOC!!


----------



## Dextersmom

LV. said:


> Beautiful bag! Is the 225 cross body as well?



Thank you and yes - I also love it cross body.


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> It's gorgeous! Perfect with lbj!
> 
> Not a big fan of Boy but I like this one, did you got this one too?


Thank you dear Bibi!

Yes! I like boy *on other people* but not a fan on myself! 
No I didn't get it but still thinking... most likely I won't as I don't love it...


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> I picked the chevron one!
> 
> View attachment 3518232



I still love this chevron woc so much!! [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385



Looove!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## lms910

MINI!


----------



## XCCX

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3518409
> 
> First time wearing my caramel woc with light gold hw [emoji4]



I've been drooling over this color in the mini and the woc! Congrats!


----------



## MrH

My only one camellia "so far" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kulasa87

MrH said:


> My only one camellia "so far" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3518596


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Looove!!  [emoji173]️



Thank you Miss CC!


----------



## presvy

Kendie26 said:


> OOOMMMGGG!!! This just stopped me dead in my tracks. Holy crap (can I say that?!) that is THE most gorgeous bag ever. I gasped out loud. WOW WOW WOW. I need some of THAT!!!



Love ur expression![emoji38]Kendie26


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385


Love the reissue and your dress. You're so lucky to be able to wear dress this time of the year. I already put on my thick sweater


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this beauty![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## FancyPants77

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3518915
> 
> Love this beauty![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous!!


----------



## MsPele

View attachment 3518944


Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385


You look again stunning! Like your dress en Dexter is cute.


----------



## XCCX

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3518915
> 
> Love this beauty![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Totally! [emoji7]


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385



You look great! Love the length of the 225 on you!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385


Hi Dexter 
absolutely love how 225 looks on you. You do such great casual elegance looks! I am freezing here with our weather but it's great to see your mod shots, think of warmer places, and keep the inspirations for later.


----------



## Vanana

MrH said:


> My only one camellia "so far" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3518596


Perfect timeless understated elegance and versatility - and yes, you're absolutely right on "so far", there will be more. 
I've learnt the following statement is factual both in shopping and work:
if you did it a great job in something, you'll get much more in the future!!!! 

Congrats on this beautiful brooch! Chanel tweed is awesome!


----------



## FunBagz

Shopping yesterday...


----------



## miss miniskirt

aki_sato said:


> An 11 degree drop in 24hrs from 32 to 21 in Sydney.
> Wore this Paris in Rome LBJ to work to keep warm.
> Thank you for letting me share : )



How much does a jacket like this cost in general so amazing classic chanel xx


----------



## XCCX

FunBagz said:


> Shopping yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3519072



Artistic photo [emoji108][emoji170]


----------



## XCCX

My jumbo [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX




----------



## HeartMyMJs

xactreality said:


> Totally! [emoji7]



Thanks!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xactreality said:


> My jumbo [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3519142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519143



Beautiful!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Hi Dexter
> absolutely love how 225 looks on you. You do such great casual elegance looks! I am freezing here with our weather but it's great to see your mod shots, think of warmer places, and keep the inspirations for later.





Forex said:


> Love the reissue and your dress. You're so lucky to be able to wear dress this time of the year. I already put on my thick sweater





Bibi25260 said:


> You look again stunning! Like your dress en Dexter is cute.





Jereni said:


> You look great! Love the length of the 225 on you!



Thank you all for your kind words!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out w/my Boy [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Shopping yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3519072



So beautiful!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

FunBagz said:


> Shopping yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3519072



What's in the blue bag on the left?[emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/my Boy [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519165
> View attachment 3519166



That Boy suits you perfectly!!  The leaves in the background are so beautiful....that is not something I see much of here at the beach.


----------



## FunBagz

kkfiregirl said:


> What's in the blue bag on the left?[emoji6]



It's actually a Christmas present for my son's girlfriend.


----------



## jax818

So in love with this red woc! My go to pop of color for the weekend.


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/my Boy [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519165
> View attachment 3519166


Your boy is so beautiful Kendie


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/my Boy [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519165
> View attachment 3519166


Lovely bag!!!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Shopping yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3519072



Love that you immediately put this beloved purchase to use


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> Shopping yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3519072



Too cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> So in love with this red woc! My go to pop of color for the weekend.



I love your WOC!


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> View attachment 3519151



Beautiful bag and love your juc ring!! [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful bag and love your juc ring!! [emoji7]



Thank you!

Seems like you're a Cartier lover too! Gotta be the C! [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## shoppermomof4

My sweet girl out for a night of wine tasting. [emoji173]️


----------



## sparks1007

Trying to decide whether to take the leap and buy this preloved classic.


----------



## s2_steph

sparks1007 said:


> Trying to decide whether to take the leap and buy this preloved classic.


Looks great on you! Go for it


----------



## Dextersmom

shoppermomof4 said:


> My sweet girl out for a night of wine tasting. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3519708



Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Caviar woc as a clutch tonight.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That Boy suits you perfectly!!  The leaves in the background are so beautiful....that is not something I see much of here at the beach.


kindest thanks my sweet DM! Those leaves in background are of 3 japanese maples we have in front of our home...right now they are the only trees with the leaves still on them (as you recall my Bal leaf pile pic the other day....all other trees on our property have dropped leaves) Two of them are a gorgeous burgundy red while the other one you see in my pic is more fire/orangy-red...they really are pretty but hey, we'd surely LOVE your magnificent beach setting!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Lovely bag!!!





Forex said:


> Your boy is so beautiful Kendie


 big thanks to both of you sweeties....I do adore my Boy


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Caviar woc as a clutch tonight.
> View attachment 3519720


Gorgeous as always! I wish I looked even 1/2 that good wearing a skirt w/ booties!


----------



## sparks1007

s2_steph said:


> Looks great on you! Go for it



Thanks. Clearly that is not an OOTD.... I'd been at work running around but I will be trying to make it work with my casual wardrobe. I'm not a heels and dresses lady.


----------



## Vanana

Rose gold mini in action


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Rose gold mini in action
> View attachment 3519893


Yummy everything! always love your mods & beautiful chanels


----------



## Erum7860

Finally stopped raining so I took these beauties out for spin [emoji5]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Vanana said:


> Rose gold mini in action
> View attachment 3519893



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 3519907
> 
> 
> Finally stopped raining so I took these beauties out for spin [emoji5]



They look nice on you! Are they comfortable? Mine are arriving next weds!


----------



## Erum7860

kkfiregirl said:


> They look nice on you! Are they comfortable? Mine are arriving next weds!



Very comfortable! I have that all black lambskin also and they both fit like a dream!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Erum7860 said:


> Very comfortable! I have that all black lambskin also and they both fit like a dream!



That's great to know - I'm looking forward to wearing mine [emoji4]


----------



## wpbteacher8

She went out for the first time yesterday


----------



## presvy

Mini Charcoal with matching friends[emoji319]


----------



## nekohime

Out with my classic WOC today! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous as always! I wish I looked even 1/2 that good wearing a skirt w/ booties!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Rose gold mini in action
> View attachment 3519893



That is one stunning mini, Vanana!!


----------



## Precious84

Not really in action but this GST mama is about to go out now with my Burberry Clara wristlet!

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Seems like you're a Cartier lover too! Gotta be the C! [emoji6][emoji7]



Yea I love both Cs (Chanel and Cartier) [emoji38][emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Rose gold mini in action
> View attachment 3519893



This mini is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Beauty and the Beach


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Rose gold mini in action
> View attachment 3519893



Rose gold mini???!!!! [emoji33]

WE NEED MORE PICS!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3520306
> 
> 
> Beauty and the Beach



Gorgeous!!


----------



## XCCX

Just hanging..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3520245
> 
> 
> Not really in action but this GST mama is about to go out now with my Burberry Clara wristlet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


these 2 together look so sophisticated!


----------



## Precious84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> these 2 together look so sophisticated!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aki_sato

Perhaps! Though I'm always drawn to boy because it looks really nice on others.
But every time I try one, I'm like: ummmm no...
Yes! I might be the only one who does not and can not love the rainbow. 
I've used it once to my cousin wedding in Bali. Took it along all the way from Sydney and just used it once.
To me, it's so 'flashy' for day use and at night, I feel i can't work it with my wardrobe. 
Yes, I know how sought after it is  I am afraid I will regret if I let her go.
But I should consider since s/s 17 is going to have the same h/w!
How do you use yours? 




Vanana said:


> Definitely doing the right thing, maybe you're just a flap bag girl Chanel's too expensive to not only buy those you love. I'm not a fan of boy typically but like some of the styles with the "right" embellishment for me. I am surprised you got the rainbow boy from last cruise and don't love it though! however, that is not a bad thing at all, if you ever try to sell it, you can make a crazy profit on that one for sure.


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> I am the same way as you with the Boy.  i love them on others, but on me not so much.


You took the words out of my mouth @Dextersmom 
Digressing now, I love your 225 chevron reissue! Been obsessing about it since you do a reveal and my heart skips a beat every time I see you post (just like @Kendie26 beige reissue ) may I ask what season it is from? 
TIA


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> You took the words out of my mouth @Dextersmom
> Digressing now, I love your 225 chevron reissue! Been obsessing about it since you do a reveal and my heart skips a beat every time I see you post (just like @Kendie26 beige reissue ) may I ask what season it is from?
> TIA



Hi aki_sato, thank you for the compliment.  I love the Reissue also and mine is 16A (pre fall) and I purchased it this May. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Perhaps! Though I'm always drawn to boy because it looks really nice on others.
> But every time I try one, I'm like: ummmm no...
> Yes! I might be the only one who does not and can not love the rainbow.
> I've used it once to my cousin wedding in Bali. Took it along all the way from Sydney and just used it once.
> To me, it's so 'flashy' for day use and at night, I feel i can't work it with my wardrobe.
> Yes, I know how sought after it is  I am afraid I will regret if I let her go.
> But I should consider since s/s 17 is going to have the same h/w!
> How do you use yours?



Look at that gorgeousness! 

I can appreciate your sentiment that you feel it may be too flashy.  It sure isn't a quiet bag 

I think of it this way.. It's just purple/grey instead of black leather, and I like to wear it with dark blue/black jeans or black leather skinny/pencil pants. I wear like a rock band t-shirt on top or very simple plain white/grey t-shirt on top so it's not too busy (so that it's more casual and dressed down fun-ish vibe, especially with the hardware).  I definitely try to keep the accessories simple and not too busy and I keep the outfit simple (no ruffles, asymmetrical cut, embellishment on shirts/pants, etc.). I like wearing boy bag with pants vs. skirt/dresses, which I tend to wear more with flaps.  

Do you like the hardware but find the leather too flashy? You mentioned considering s/s17 does that mean you like the chain but just not the leather on the purple?  I am so looking forward to the ss17 bag.  Let's just hope it's not ridiculous $$.


----------



## BagStalker44

FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!


OOH. Crazy for your jeans.


----------



## cupid2012

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/my Boy [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519165
> View attachment 3519166


Looks great on you!!! Hope you are enjoying it!!!


----------



## cupid2012

presvy said:


> Metallic C day
> View attachment 3517941


Stunning! And it matches your nails!!!!


----------



## woody

My fonce reissue which was supposed to be a jumbo with ghw


----------



## Kendie26

cupid2012 said:


> Looks great on you!!! Hope you are enjoying it!!!


aw thank you so much cupid2012! I do indeed love him & his soft pleats on the front!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/my Boy [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519165
> View attachment 3519166


Your Boy is stunning and love the scarf


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Caviar woc as a clutch tonight.
> View attachment 3519720


Great idea, love the WOC


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Rose gold mini in action
> View attachment 3519893


Love the mini and color! You look stunning!


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Perhaps! Though I'm always drawn to boy because it looks really nice on others.
> But every time I try one, I'm like: ummmm no...
> Yes! I might be the only one who does not and can not love the rainbow.
> I've used it once to my cousin wedding in Bali. Took it along all the way from Sydney and just used it once.
> To me, it's so 'flashy' for day use and at night, I feel i can't work it with my wardrobe.
> Yes, I know how sought after it is  I am afraid I will regret if I let her go.
> But I should consider since s/s 17 is going to have the same h/w!
> How do you use yours?



Oh wow @aki_sato, I love it. It's such a beautiful bag to look at but I can see how it would be hard to pair with. I mean it pretty much screams "look at me! I'm just fab!". 

Out of the mermaid/rainbow boy bags that came out, I do think that the purple iridescent one was the most wearable, I think with day casual wardrobe maybe if it was paired with a leather jacket and jeans, it would dress the bag down a little but add that pop of colour to the outfit.

Also, I would pair with perhaps a navy dress, maybe something lacy at night. I think it would make such a pretty date night outfit! 

As you know, I love the boy! It's a shame that you don't like it on yourself. Perhaps a small boy would suit more? They are so cute and make the more masculine features of the bag that bit more dainty! (Definitely not trying to be an enabler)


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the mini and color! You look stunning!


Thank you Bibi


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> That is one stunning mini, Vanana!!





Miss CC said:


> This mini is gorgeous!!!





Jereni said:


> Rose gold mini???!!!! [emoji33]
> 
> WE NEED MORE PICS!!!!!



Thanks so much!!! It's definitely one of my all time fav (as in one of the armful I would grab in the case of fire) 
I do have to say that she's _extremely_ delicate though... sigh... I guess it couldn't be helped. I would say that if there's a place for Chanel botox for metallic's I will gladly send this baby to there to get some preventive care


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yummy everything! always love your mods & beautiful chanels





kkfiregirl said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Great idea, love the WOC



Thanks Bibi!


----------



## luprisu

What color is this bag? Gray? I love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Your Boy is stunning and love the scarf



Thank you lovely Bibi! Scarf is also Chanel (my first one )... the feel of it is unlike any other I've felt [emoji8]


----------



## Miss CC

Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3521057
> 
> 
> Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].


Just WOW! What a beauty


----------



## Chanel923

Off to work with my boy and pale gold lambskin coin purse.


----------



## Suns123

at my son's dental appt . Reissue 226 keeping me company [emoji23][emoji7].


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3521057
> 
> 
> Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].



I love everything in this photo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.... Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Kendie26

Suns123 said:


> View attachment 3521159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at my son's dental appt . Reissue 226 keeping me company [emoji23][emoji7].





Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3521057
> 
> 
> Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].





Chanel923 said:


> Off to work with my boy and pale gold lambskin coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3521103


DANG & major WOWEE KAZOWEE.....you 3 ladies are killin' it today w/ your stunning pics...major drool-fest here!


----------



## Jjon1010

eternallove4bag said:


> I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thank you for letting me share!



I know this is not a birkin thread, but I love love love the emerald green color matching with the GHW in your birkin!!!!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thank you for letting me share!



Hi Eternal![emoji1326]
I have not posted anywhere in ages (a little lazy[emoji6])
Happy though to see this beautiful mini.[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️
Please post more action pics!
Maybe I should follow your lead!!
Hope all is well with you & your family [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> DANG & major WOWEE KAZOWEE.....you 3 ladies are killin' it today w/ your stunning pics...major drool-fest here!





xactreality said:


> I love everything in this photo!





Chanel923 said:


> Just WOW! What a beauty



Thank you ladies for the kind words!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> Off to work with my boy and pale gold lambskin coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3521103



Your boy is tdf!!  Love both the silver slg and gold hw together [emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

eternallove4bag said:


> I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thank you for letting me share!



Soo sooooo pretty!!  Love your birkin and Chanel together!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jjon1010 said:


> I know this is not a birkin thread, but I love love love the emerald green color matching with the GHW in your birkin!!!!


Thank you so much Jjon[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love her too[emoji172][emoji172]



Keren16 said:


> Hi Eternal![emoji1326]
> I have not posted anywhere in ages (a little lazy[emoji6])
> Happy though to see this beautiful mini.[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️
> Please post more action pics!
> Maybe I should follow your lead!!
> Hope all is well with you & your family [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Hello my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much! Promise to catch up with you soon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...Gosh I haven't been on this forum for so many months but this mini seriously revived my love for Chanel and I am so thankful!



Miss CC said:


> Soo sooooo pretty!!  Love your birkin and Chanel together!!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love both H and Chanel!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> DANG & major WOWEE KAZOWEE.....you 3 ladies are killin' it today w/ your stunning pics...major drool-fest here!


Lol....thank you kindly....love your emojis set-up


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Your boy is tdf!!  Love both the silver slg and gold hw together [emoji7].


Thank you Miss CC.  Your boy is stunning too 
Bag twins again on that beautiful beige Claire Jumbo.  We have similar taste my friend.


----------



## Chanel923

eternallove4bag said:


> I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful mini and gorgeous side-kick


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful mini and gorgeous side-kick



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... U made me smile with your side kick comment [emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3521057
> 
> 
> Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].



Beautiful ensemble!!  Hope you had a lovely lunch!


----------



## Jereni

eternallove4bag said:


> I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thank you for letting me share!



Congrats on the mini! Like others, I love the green on the Birkin. Emerald green / teal, black, and camel are one of my favorite color combos so I am lovin everything about your pic [emoji39]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful ensemble!!  Hope you had a lovely lunch!



Thank you DM!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Precious84

Never too late (here on the West Coast!) to chase those Monday blues away  [emoji170]

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Marlee

On my way to work with my new 225 Reissue [emoji4]


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3521057
> 
> 
> Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].


Beautiful! And love your arm candy.


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful! And love your arm candy.



Thank you bibi!![emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

eternallove4bag said:


> I haven't posted for ages here! But soooo happy to pick up my black caviar mini with light gold hardware! Made me fall in love with Chanel all over again[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thank you for letting me share!



What a great comeback!

I love everything in this photo


----------



## jax818

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3521057
> 
> 
> Getting ready for lunch with DH and decided to take out miss beige clair jumbo today [emoji4].



Stunning eye candies!  You need to take out miss jumbo more often.  She's a beauty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ms. Coco at salon


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> Stunning eye candies!  You need to take out miss jumbo more often.  She's a beauty.



Thank you friend!  I definitely do need to take out my jumbos more often [emoji4].


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with this bronze baby.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this bronze baby.
> View attachment 3521965


I love love that bronze mini with your skirt


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this bronze baby.
> View attachment 3521965



Beautiful bronze baby [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052


Love everything in this photo, especially the gold star mini


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> Love everything in this photo, especially the gold star mini



Thanks friend [emoji4].


----------



## UCDChick08

Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052



Lovely! [emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful bronze baby [emoji173]️





Chanel923 said:


> I love love that bronze mini with your skirt



Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052



So pretty!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty!





UCDChick08 said:


> Lovely! [emoji177]



Thank you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jereni said:


> Congrats on the mini! Like others, I love the green on the Birkin. Emerald green / teal, black, and camel are one of my favorite color combos so I am lovin everything about your pic [emoji39]


Thank you so much Jereni[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Those are my favorite colors too!!! That B was a birthday gift from my hubby and kids so holds a special place in my heart[emoji172][emoji172]



xactreality said:


> What a great comeback!
> 
> I love everything in this photo



Thank you so much xactreality [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Mini definitely revived my love [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3521502
> 
> Never too late (here on the West Coast!) to chase those Monday blues away  [emoji170]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Whoa that blue![emoji170][emoji170]



Marlee said:


> On my way to work with my new 225 Reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521648


The reissue is honestly my favorite Chanel bag to use! Many congrats on your new reissue! She looks amazing!



frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. Coco at salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521935


She is beautiful!



Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this bronze baby.
> View attachment 3521965


Wow! Your mini is stunning and you look amazing with it Dextersmom [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052



Omg! Another fabulous mini! This picture is heaven Miss CC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BagStalker44

******** said:


> *So Black in action...*


UH!!! The red seats as a setting for this shot, insane!


----------



## MegumiX

View media item 1186


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this bronze baby.
> View attachment 3521965


 perfect with your gorgeous skirt!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052


All beauties, great pic!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bringing my rugged boy out for a date with my man on our 3rd year wedding anniversary! ❤️


----------



## Jereni

Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052



Love! And so jealous of this mini! I fell in love with this gold finish way after all the minis were gone.


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> Love! And so jealous of this mini! I fell in love with this gold finish way after all the minis were gone.





Bibi25260 said:


> All beauties, great pic!



Thank you bibi and jereni!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> perfect with your gorgeous skirt!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## yinnie

This boy is not my only chanel but it seems to be the only one I use [emoji7]
let's see if that changes, I have 2 pre-owned enroute to me right now [emoji12]


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> This boy is not my only chanel but it seems to be the only one I use [emoji7]
> let's see if that changes, I have 2 pre-owned enroute to me right now [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3523210


Gorgeous red boy !


----------



## yinnie

yinnie said:


> This boy is not my only chanel but it seems to be the only one I use [emoji7]
> let's see if that changes, I have 2 pre-owned enroute to me right now [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3523210





Chanel923 said:


> Gorgeous red boy !




Thank you!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Her first time out (17C mini)


----------



## FancyPants77

yinnie said:


> This boy is not my only chanel but it seems to be the only one I use [emoji7]
> let's see if that changes, I have 2 pre-owned enroute to me right now [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3523210



Gorgeous! I love the comfort of the boys


----------



## chlamy

Ever since i got my boy, i almost forgot to use the CF. So here she is, out with me to work today! Reminds me how caviar is such a carefree bag [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

yinnie said:


> This boy is not my only chanel but it seems to be the only one I use [emoji7]
> let's see if that changes, I have 2 pre-owned enroute to me right now [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3523210



It's gorgeous! It would be hard to put it away! [emoji173]️


----------



## LGW

Having my make up done at Chanel before attending a Chanel Cuba fashion show at New Bond Street last night. Wearing Chanel jacket, Chanel pearls and classic bag resting on my lap.
	

		
			
		

		
	




For more pictures and videos follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis.


----------



## FunBagz

M/L black caviar CF with red caviar classic card holder today...


----------



## Kendie26

"She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her 
"Van"..[emoji8]
@Vanana


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Hi aki_sato, thank you for the compliment.  I love the Reissue also and mine is 16A (pre fall) and I purchased it this May. Hope that helps.


Thank you for sharing the details @Dextersmom 
I remember your reveal and thinking how beautiful your bag is!  
And I can't stop thinking about it ever since! It's truly one of the most beautiful Chanels (to my eyes) I've seen! 
2016 has been the most tempting year I observed!!! It's like every seasons uncle K throws us something unresistable and we have to oblige


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana


 Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!
My dear friend, you keep killing it with your beautiful bag one after another!!! 
I love how 'Van'  adds so much interest to your mute coloured outfit! (Love the name!!!)
Amazing combo outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana


Love seeing your Van with your chic outfit!
Keep Van coming


----------



## MarieB1

On the way to the mall to do some damage with my mini!! So in love with this baby!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love seeing your Van with your chic outfit!
> Keep Van coming





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow what a beautiful bag! Big congrats!
> You're on a roll!!
> And love your pics





aki_sato said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!
> My dear friend, you keep killing it with your beautiful bag one after another!!!
> I love how 'Van'  adds so much interest to your mute coloured outfit! (Love the name!!!)
> Amazing combo outfit!!


 HA...I'm cracking up....THANK YOU sweeties! "Van" especially thanks you both for the lovin'!....I adore you both...xoxo


----------



## aki_sato

What I carry today 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana



So seriously pretty!!  I bet you can't stop admiring and touching her today!


----------



## Dextersmom

MarieB1 said:


> On the way to the mall to do some damage with my mini!! So in love with this baby!!
> 
> View attachment 3523936



So pretty!! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> What I carry today
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have mini fever.


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> M/L black caviar CF with red caviar classic card holder today...
> View attachment 3523633


Beautiful combo!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana


 
Looking great as usual!  Gorgeous tweed. ❤️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524000



You and me both ❤️


----------



## XCCX

Which combo to take out today?




Caviar goodness [emoji108]


----------



## Myrkur

Chanel Reissue


----------



## steffysstyle




----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> You and me both [emoji173]️



Make that 3 of us please if I can join you 2 beauties[emoji133]!! 
@Dextersmom


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524000



[emoji322]Super snap! You are so fine every dang day my  lady !! [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So seriously pretty!!  I bet you can't stop admiring and touching her today!





Miss CC said:


> Looking great as usual!  Gorgeous tweed. [emoji173]️



You are both dolls... kindest thanks! [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> What I carry today
> Thanks for letting me share!



Who wouldn't want to carry ALL of that beautiful glory my dear friend!! So elegantly gorgeous, like you[emoji8] so glad you also have that fab camellia[emoji254]


----------



## s2_steph

Miss Boy Jacket today


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana


Wow Kendie, the tweed really pulls in all the color around you in the pics.  Very lovely and neutral.  You and Vanana really know how to pick a good bag.  To you both


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]Super snap! You are so fine every dang day my  lady !! [emoji23][emoji8]



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524000


Ms. DM, I just love how you style your mini with a bootie and skirt.


----------



## Chanel923

s2_steph said:


> Miss Boy Jacket today
> View attachment 3524102


Love this color!  Your boy is very gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. DM, I just love how you style your mini with a bootie and skirt.



Very sweet of you to say, Chanel 923!!  Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

Myrkur said:


> Chanel Reissue
> 
> View attachment 3524034


Lucky of you to have that little cute gem in your collection.


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3524041


Beautiful bag and photo


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Wow Kendie, the tweed really pulls in all the color around you in the pics.  Very lovely and neutral.  You and Vanana really know how to pick a good bag.  To you both



Warm thanks dear Chanel923! It is indeed a wonderful neutral! Vanana is my hero [emoji8]for helping me get this baby


----------



## Lulubag

xactreality said:


> Which combo to take out today?
> 
> View attachment 3524019
> 
> 
> Caviar goodness [emoji108]
> 
> View attachment 3524022



I saw that boy in the boutique. The color is hard to capture on camera. It is *so* stunning IRL!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Waiting for pre-natal check-up with my favourite CC


----------



## icedtea

On my way to the nail salon for pedi and foot spa


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Which combo to take out today?
> 
> View attachment 3524019
> 
> 
> Caviar goodness [emoji108]
> 
> View attachment 3524022


Beautiful combo!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo





rachelcsy said:


> Gorgeous bag... Really beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Miss CC

s2_steph said:


> Miss Boy Jacket today
> View attachment 3524102


This color boy jacket is so pretty and feminine. Love it!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana



Gorgeous bag and outfit! Where is your lovely cardigan from?


----------



## steffysstyle

icedtea said:


> On my way to the nail salon for pedi and foot spa
> 
> View attachment 3524345
> 
> View attachment 3524346



Love your mini!


----------



## icedtea

steffysstyle said:


> Love your mini!


Thanks steffy!


----------



## s2_steph

Miss CC said:


> This color boy jacket is so pretty and feminine. Love it!!



Thank you! I totally agree, shes just too pretty


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524000


A fever you don't mind right? Beautiful mini!


----------



## Myrkur

Chanel923 said:


> Lucky of you to have that little cute gem in your collection.



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Gorgeous bag and outfit! Where is your lovely cardigan from?


Thanks kindly steffy, I appreciate it.Cardigan is from Banana Republic but it's from many years ago ( I bought 2; grey & off-white/cream)


----------



## kewlada

sharing this woc i got from japan.. its from fall winter 2016/17 collection..


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana



I never get tired of looking at your tweed and your chevron reissue, they are both so beautiful. Please post more mod shot


----------



## steffysstyle

Outfit of the day!


----------



## fashionaddict9

Just got this as a gift to myself ! Black jumbo flap in caviar, GHW.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> A fever you don't mind right? Beautiful mini!



You are quite right and thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524603



Beautiful outfit and gorgeous mini!!


----------



## Chanel923

fashionaddict9 said:


> Just got this as a gift to myself ! Black jumbo flap in caviar, GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524604


Congrats, she is very beautiful and classic .  Nothing beats a self rewarding Chanel gift to ourself for our hard work.  The length looks good on you.  So is your heart going  and eyes goes ?


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524603


OK, Chanel really needs to release more minis like.  She's very beautiful.


----------



## XCCX

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524603



Beautiful!

I just saw it on your Instagram 

Bag twin here in the black square caviar mini [emoji7] oh and your m/l photos are so dangerously enabling [emoji108]


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> OK, Chanel really needs to release more minis like.  She's very beautiful.



It certainly does ..but outch! Poor wallets..


----------



## Ice24

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue 225, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518384
> View attachment 3518385


You looks fabulous. Love your outfit and your reissue


----------



## Dextersmom

Ice24 said:


> You looks fabulous. Love your outfit and your reissue



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524603


 Bam, Triple Snap....you look phenomenal...


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> I never get tired of looking at your tweed and your chevron reissue, they are both so beautiful. Please post more mod shot


aw thanks so very much Forex....I appreciate it. I just can see myself driving people a bit wacky with posting too many pics of my tweed HG


----------



## Forex

Taking my boy to work today. I know i kept taking pictures of this bag but i cant help it. This red is just too gorgeous imo. Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Chanel923

This red boy finishing off the work week.  Happy weekend lovies and safe travel for those going out town.


----------



## Chanel923

Forex said:


> Taking my boy to work today. I know i kept taking pictures of this bag but i cant help it. This red is just too gorgeous imo. Happy weekend everyone


I love your red boy too


----------



## FancyPants77

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3524833
> 
> This red boy finishing off the work week.  Happy weekend lovies and safe travel for those going out town.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Chanel923

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you Ms FancyPants.  He is a happy color


----------



## Forex

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3524833
> 
> This red boy finishing off the work week.  Happy weekend lovies and safe travel for those going out town.




We are almost bag twin lol. Yours is very beautiful


----------



## Forex

Chanel923 said:


> I love your red boy too


Thanks.


----------



## Chanel923

Forex said:


> We are almost bag twin lol. Yours is very beautiful


Thank you but yours has a kick to it


----------



## yinnie

Forex said:


> Taking my boy to work today. I know i kept taking pictures of this bag but i cant help it. This red is just too gorgeous imo. Happy weekend everyone





Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3524833
> 
> This red boy finishing off the work week.  Happy weekend lovies and safe travel for those going out town.



Seems like a red boy kind of day on tpf!!!


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> Seems like a red boy kind of day on tpf!!!
> 
> View attachment 3525053


Lol, that's my boy's other handsome cousin


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Taking my boy to work today. I know i kept taking pictures of this bag but i cant help it. This red is just too gorgeous imo. Happy weekend everyone



I don't blame you!!  Your Boy is a stunner!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3524833
> 
> This red boy finishing off the work week.  Happy weekend lovies and safe travel for those going out town.



Your Boy is gorgeous and your silver card case is blindingly beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

yinnie said:


> Seems like a red boy kind of day on tpf!!!
> 
> View attachment 3525053



I am drooling over the red beauties today and yours is no exception!!


----------



## Jereni

s2_steph said:


> Miss Boy Jacket today
> View attachment 3524102



Love the pink with blue! One of my favorite color combos.


----------



## s2_steph

Jereni said:


> Love the pink with blue! One of my favorite color combos.



Thanks Jereni! Pink and blue, and pink and khaki are my favourite combos! Number one reason that Cruise is so dangerous for me


----------



## XCCX

yinnie said:


> Seems like a red boy kind of day on tpf!!!
> 
> View attachment 3525053



Stunning!

Can't wait to see your new white beauties [emoji6]


----------



## XCCX

s2_steph said:


> Thanks Jereni! Pink and blue, and pink and khaki are my favourite combos! Number one reason that Cruise is so dangerous for me



Cruise was exactly made for you then! Whoops!


----------



## Acctt




----------



## s2_steph

xactreality said:


> Cruise was exactly made for you then! Whoops!



Yep, my wallet is crying


----------



## yinnie

xactreality said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Can't wait to see your new white beauties [emoji6]



Thank you! And I just posted a full reveal thread! [emoji16]


----------



## FunBagz

Mini on a weekend jaunt with the in-laws for some gambling action...


----------



## bagloverny

Chanel killing it the way only Chanel can....


----------



## Jjon1010

yinnie said:


> Seems like a red boy kind of day on tpf!!!
> 
> View attachment 3525053



Yes I concur!


----------



## yinnie

Jjon1010 said:


> Yes I concur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525864



Gorgeous!!!! Loving all the red boys [emoji12]


----------



## XCCX

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3525799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel killing it the way only Chanel can....



True [emoji1320][emoji7]


----------



## UCDChick08

Another day out with my turquoise mini and Camellia SLGs [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

UCDChick08 said:


> Another day out with my turquoise mini and Camellia SLGs [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3525921



I love the pop of color!!  You made a great choice to pass on the black and keep the turquoise. So so pretty!!


----------



## Miss CC

Jjon1010 said:


> Yes I concur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525864



Yay bag twins!! Sort of...I have the black and gold version [emoji4]. The red is tdf [emoji173]️.


----------



## Jereni

Jjon1010 said:


> Yes I concur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525864



These chevron boys with RHW are really appealing to me!


----------



## Jereni

UCDChick08 said:


> Another day out with my turquoise mini and Camellia SLGs [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3525921



Love the red/pink and turquoise together. That color combo is very much 'there' in this Cruise collection and it's so gorgeous to me.


----------



## Miss CC

Taking my cruise collection items out for the first time today [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> Another day out with my turquoise mini and Camellia SLGs [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3525921


Love the color comb....and triple twin on these


----------



## Chanel923

Jjon1010 said:


> Yes I concur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525864


Love your boy  I'm still looking for it in old medium.


----------



## yinnie

Just trying my new-to-me babies 

White caviar mini shw
And
White distressed calf 224 reissue anniversary 










Comparison


----------



## Ice24

Bringing my mini out for lunch for the first time


----------



## kadyooo

first time brought this Cuttie out!


----------



## Miss CC

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 3526359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time brought this Cuttie out!



Love the casual outfit!!


----------



## kadyooo

Miss CC said:


> Love the casual outfit!!



thanks dear, and your caviar mini is so pretty as well!


----------



## l.ch.

yinnie said:


> Just trying my new-to-me babies
> 
> White caviar mini shw
> And
> White distressed calf 224 reissue anniversary
> 
> View attachment 3526324
> 
> View attachment 3526327
> 
> View attachment 3526325
> 
> View attachment 3526326
> 
> 
> Comparison
> View attachment 3526328


Both are dreamy...


----------



## l.ch.

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3524833
> 
> This red boy finishing off the work week.  Happy weekend lovies and safe travel for those going out town.


Drooling over this


----------



## Vanana

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3525799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel killing it the way only Chanel can....


Well said


----------



## Kendie26

Jjon1010 said:


> Yes I concur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525864



[emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji7]In deep love with your spectacular Boy!!![emoji324][emoji173]️️[emoji322]


----------



## UCDChick08

Miss CC said:


> I love the pop of color!!  You made a great choice to pass on the black and keep the turquoise. So so pretty!!



Thank you!!! She's definitely my [emoji882][emoji7]



Jereni said:


> Love the red/pink and turquoise together. That color combo is very much 'there' in this Cruise collection and it's so gorgeous to me.



Thank you!!! [emoji177]



Chanel923 said:


> Love the color comb....and triple twin on these



Thank you!!! [emoji882][emoji882][emoji882]


----------



## Miss CC

l.ch. said:


> Drooling over this



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> "She" ( my HG tweed babe) is out for her first day[emoji173]️ Hope you all won't get sick of her from me [emoji23]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523923
> View attachment 3523924
> 
> Aka my Vanana twinsie bag ... I think I'll name her
> "Van"..[emoji8]
> @Vanana



OMG How did I miss this post? So glad you got this bag it looks really great on you (and also you sure knows how to take awesome pics the lighting and scenery always superb)!!!
You are so funny I can't believe I have a bag named after me I didn't even do that with my own, you're too funny! 
BTW you will be getting enabling photos via PM. forgive me


----------



## frivofrugalista

Starbucks date with my sis and mini


----------



## yinnie

l.ch. said:


> Both are dreamy...



Thank you! I'm on cloud 9 lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.


----------



## Buttercup118

Miss CC said:


> Gold mini and slgs today [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522052


Is this bag caviar or lambskin? Incredible!


----------



## Vienna

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945



I love this! [emoji4] What size is your reissue?


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> I love this! [emoji4] What size is your reissue?



Thank you Vienna!  It is a 225 or small.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> OMG How did I miss this post? So glad you got this bag it looks really great on you (and also you sure knows how to take awesome pics the lighting and scenery always superb)!!!
> You are so funny I can't believe I have a bag named after me I didn't even do that with my own, you're too funny!
> BTW you will be getting enabling photos via PM. forgive me


Thank you kindly sweet Vanana & I must admit, my husband thinks I'm quite weird for naming some of my bags & if you could only see his expression when I called tweedie "Van" the other day! 
You are forgiven for the enabling pics! Will look in few minutes...thanks so much


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> Starbucks date with my sis and mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526877


PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY!!!


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945


You look beautiful!! 
The reissue and brooch are perfection


----------



## Dextersmom

Bother Free said:


> You look beautiful!!
> The reissue and brooch are perfection



Thank you Bother Free!!  I know I will get so much wear out of this darling brooch! I just love it and your collection inspires me.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945


Love how you kept the clothing simple but used the color of the shoes to bring out the color in the brooch!!!!


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> Fall CC gear



Trying to catch up and this beauty caught my eye...should of known it would be yours!!! Hope all is good with you!!! Great bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Love how you kept the clothing simple but used the color of the shoes to bring out the color in the brooch!!!!



Thank you Vanana!


----------



## rikkuex

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945


Absolutely LOVE how the reissue chain and brooch pop against the all-black ensemble!!


----------



## Miss CC

Buttercup118 said:


> Is this bag caviar or lambskin? Incredible!



It's iridescent caviar [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945



Loving your reissue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Loving your reissue!!





rikkuex said:


> Absolutely LOVE how the reissue chain and brooch pop against the all-black ensemble!!



Thank you both!!


----------



## carollinus

Yoga outfit and blue coco handle from cruise collection.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945


You look fabulous, love the brooch, bag, shoes and sweater!


----------



## Ice24

Shopping and tea time with my mini


----------



## Jereni

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 3526359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time brought this Cuttie out!



This is such a cute piece! I saw this in my boutique yesterday and it is so adorable to me. Looks great on you!


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new brooch for the first time today.
> View attachment 3526944
> View attachment 3526945



Yay for Cruise brooches! I am obsessed with them lol.


----------



## Kendie26

Drawstring bag as I'm very casual today


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous, love the brooch, bag, shoes and sweater!



Thank you so much Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag as I'm very casual today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527571



I love this bag of yours my friend, and WOW, those red leaves are fabulous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Yay for Cruise brooches! I am obsessed with them lol.



I know....I have to stay away from the boutique for the rest of the month.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag of yours my friend, and WOW, those red leaves are fabulous!!


thank you my sweets! I'm taking pics for as long as those leaves will be around (probably just another 1-2 weeks) Our landscapers did their big fall cleanup this weekend & everything is cut back/pruned/gone  (boo hoo no more hydrangeas ,etc) so my outdoor pics will look quite sad until next spring! Congrats again on your newest brooch! I loved how you styled it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze mini today with my 1st C brooch.


----------



## frivofrugalista

carollinus said:


> Yoga outfit and blue coco handle from cruise collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527275



Loooooove![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ssleenyc

Ice24 said:


> Shopping and tea time with my mini
> View attachment 3527446


Love!


----------



## ssleenyc

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my 1st C brooch.
> View attachment 3527729
> View attachment 3527730


that brooch is beautiful


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my 1st C brooch.
> View attachment 3527729
> View attachment 3527730


Love this outfit DM


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Freckles1

My Tahitian pearls


----------



## XCCX

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3527890



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xactreality said:


> Love your whole outfit!



Thank you!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my 1st C brooch.
> View attachment 3527729
> View attachment 3527730



Lovely!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3527896
> 
> My Tahitian pearls


WOW, how beautiful!!!


----------



## kewlada

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag as I'm very casual today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527571



this is nice!! would love to see a mod shot as i tried to find online how does it looks like when carried but couldn't find any. nice bag!!


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3527890


Exactly one of the model shots of how to coordinate a mini and why a mini is awesome


----------



## Dextersmom

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3527896
> 
> My Tahitian pearls



Your necklace is very beautiful and looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3527890



You look so chic!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!!!





ssleenyc said:


> that brooch is beautiful





Chanel923 said:


> Love this outfit DM



Thank you all!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> You look so chic!!



Thank you!![emoji173]️


----------



## Ice24

ssleenyc said:


> Love!


Thank u


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful outfit and gorgeous mini!!





Chanel923 said:


> OK, Chanel really needs to release more minis like.  She's very beautiful.





xactreality said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I just saw it on your Instagram
> 
> Bag twin here in the black square caviar mini [emoji7] oh and your m/l photos are so dangerously enabling [emoji108]





Kendie26 said:


> Bam, Triple Snap....you look phenomenal...



Thank you so much everyone! That square mini is one of my favourite bags ever, I was very lucky to get it back in December 2013


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag as I'm very casual today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527571


Love this one!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my 1st C brooch.
> View attachment 3527729
> View attachment 3527730


You look gorgeous again! Twins on the brooch.


----------



## Kendie26

kewlada said:


> this is nice!! would love to see a mod shot as i tried to find online how does it looks like when carried but couldn't find any. nice bag!!



Hope this helps you a little kewlada...these pics were from in summer when I bought it ( I'm not dressed yet to take mod today[emoji4]) Since it's a more relaxed style I tend to wear it more with casual clothes, however I have also carried it to a few work/business functions because I love how it's roomy enough for iPad, full wallet & more. The shorter chain strap does fit over shoulder ( I just like how it looks in crook of arm) & the long Crossbody strap is extremely comfortable. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this one!


thank you & smooches to you Bibi! Still praying for your tweed bag repair!


----------



## kewlada

Kendie26 said:


> Hope this helps you a little kewlada...these pics were from in summer when I bought it ( I'm not dressed yet to take mod today[emoji4]) Since it's a more relaxed style I tend to wear it more with casual clothes, however I have also carried it to a few work/business functions because I love how it's roomy enough for iPad, full wallet & more. The shorter chain strap does fit over shoulder ( I just like how it looks in crook of arm) & the long Crossbody strap is extremely comfortable. Good luck deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528464
> View attachment 3528465
> View attachment 3528466



thank you for the mod photos, @Kendie26 !! the bag looks fantastic on you and i love how the bag looks when it's hanging on the arm!


----------



## Kendie26

kewlada said:


> thank you for the mod photos, @Kendie26 !! the bag looks fantastic on you and i love how the bag looks when it's hanging on the arm!


you are most welcome! Do let us know if you decide to get one...all the best to you!


----------



## kewlada

Kendie26 said:


> you are most welcome! Do let us know if you decide to get one...all the best to you!



definitely will! now i'm on ban island.. going to use this time to research and see which bag i should get.. heehee


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Exactly one of the model shots of how to coordinate a mini and why a mini is awesome



Thank you!  You're so sweet!! [emoji8]


----------



## jmich

Hello, 
Do you know the name of this bag (it's bag of my friend), this is collection limited of 2009 or 2010


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous again! Twins on the brooch.



Thank you Bibi!!  I am honored to be brooch twins with you, as it was your beautiful collection that first got me interested in brooches!


----------



## ironic568

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my 1st C brooch.
> View attachment 3527729
> View attachment 3527730



Can I just say that I  your mini, scarf and brooch?


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> Hope this helps you a little kewlada...these pics were from in summer when I bought it ( I'm not dressed yet to take mod today[emoji4]) Since it's a more relaxed style I tend to wear it more with casual clothes, however I have also carried it to a few work/business functions because I love how it's roomy enough for iPad, full wallet & more. The shorter chain strap does fit over shoulder ( I just like how it looks in crook of arm) & the long Crossbody strap is extremely comfortable. Good luck deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528464
> View attachment 3528465
> View attachment 3528466



That's one beautiful bag, Kendie. Looks ultimate soft and you wear it so well


----------



## Dextersmom

ironic568 said:


> Can I just say that I  your mini, scarf and brooch?



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

ironic568 said:


> That's one beautiful bag, Kendie. Looks ultimate soft and you wear it so well


Warm thanks & regards dear ironic! It is a soft bag & relatively carefree (at least I feel that way using this one, or I don't stress over it as much as others)


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Bibi!!  I am honored to be brooch twins with you, as it was your beautiful collection that first got me interested in brooches!


----------



## aki_sato

Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle 
Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
@Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!! 
This boy is easier for the boring me 

@Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## steffysstyle

Pink and grey kinda day


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Yay!! I think the boy jacket looks great on you. Love the little totoro charm, so cute


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Pink and grey kinda day
> 
> View attachment 3528785


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



YAY!!! It's all about what YOU love!!! the boy jacket bag is amazing (how a boy should look IMO). so happy that you're enjoying it How cute that you tied totoro to it


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


>


----------



## FunBagz

Headed home with my purple iridescent boy and daily work tote.  This boy always makes me smile.


----------



## Alexa67

steffysstyle said:


> Pink and grey kinda day
> 
> View attachment 3528785


Great combi. Simple but o lala.


----------



## XCCX

FunBagz said:


> Headed home with my purple iridescent boy and daily work tote.  This boy always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 3528849



I can see why! [emoji7] but please don't make our camel one jealous [emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## Chanel923

Another boy day.  Love this boy


----------



## steffysstyle

Alexa67 said:


> Great combi. Simple but o lala.



Thank you so much Alexa!


----------



## Jereni

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



So cute! Love the bag charm.


----------



## Jereni

steffysstyle said:


> Pink and grey kinda day
> 
> View attachment 3528785



Beautiful photo. Love grey and pink together!


----------



## aki_sato

@s2_steph thank you! To my surprise, I actually enjoy a boy bag!
Thanks for enabling! 

@Vanana so true! The rainbow is so sought after hence I was holding to it incase I might regret letting it go down the line.
I realised there is no point of doing such so it's gone to a new owner now which she put in use in the day she received it! LOL

@Jereni thank you!

Thank you all for liking the Totoro - he was my hero when I was growing up (thanks to my mom who introduced us to the delight of Studio Gibli) and when I studied and lived in Japan I accrued so much of the Totoro merchandises 
Each one of my bags has him on - otherwise I feel it's missing something without him being there!


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3528859
> 
> 
> Another boy day.  Love this boy


Love this!!! Leather looks so delectable! And love your spotty dress!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, how beautiful!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your necklace is very beautiful and looks perfect on you!!



Thanks friends!!!


----------



## Fairy_floss

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Love this look! Gorgeous outfit and bag!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you @Fairy_floss 


Fairy_floss said:


> Love this look! Gorgeous outfit and bag!


----------



## Jjon1010

Brooch and earrings [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Headed home with my purple iridescent boy and daily work tote.  This boy always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 3528849


"double rainbow" kind of crazy happiness, for sure


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994





Vanana said:


> "double rainbow" kind of crazy happiness, for sure



It's a rainbow kinda day!


----------



## Tina_Bina

at Instagram HQ with my new black mini


----------



## XCCX

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994



Amazing!!! [emoji171]


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Love this!!! Leather looks so delectable! And love your spotty dress!!!


Thanks dear aki_sato.  Your boy jacket is really gorgeous himself .  I'm shock you let go of your purple boy, thought you got the boy jacket to warm up to boy style so you would use the purple more.  I totally missed that boat, hoping spring summer would bring him back.  But your boy jacket is also so so yummy


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Headed home with my purple iridescent boy and daily work tote.  This boy always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 3528849


I love this bag .  " The one that I wanted "


----------



## Chanel923

Jjon1010 said:


> View attachment 3528992
> 
> 
> Brooch and earrings [emoji4]


Both are so pretty .


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Congrats on this beautiful Boy!!


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994


Oh my, this boy is so dreamy.Love the nail color and agreed it matches perfectly with the boy.  So Vanana, this pic reminds me again to moisturize my hand at night. Very good pic


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Headed home with my purple iridescent boy and daily work tote.  This boy always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 3528849



Beautiful Boy and I like your Gucci tote too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3528859
> 
> 
> Another boy day.  Love this boy



Stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994



Looking beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jjon1010 said:


> View attachment 3528992
> 
> 
> Brooch and earrings [emoji4]



Lovely!!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks Dextersmom


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby!
> View attachment 3529052



Very pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.


----------



## kewlada

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994



LOVE YOUR BAG!! i missed this and had regrets till now! praying very hard tt Chanel will bring back this series. hai


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529062
> View attachment 3529063


Love trio pairing WOC, tacos, and margarita


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529062
> View attachment 3529063



So pretty!! [emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby!
> View attachment 3529052


Love everything in this pic .  That mini is so carefree and sturdy.  The more I use it the more I love it. How about you?


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congrats! I really like this one: the chain details and wrinkly leather!
And love your shoes!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529062
> View attachment 3529063



Yummy woc and yummy tacos!! [emoji39]


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529062
> View attachment 3529063


This is so lovely @Dextersmom  your chevron collection is TDF!


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats! I really like this one: the chain details and wrinkly leather!
> And love your shoes!


Thanks @Bibi25260 
Lol thanks! The shoes are wild aren't they?!?!


----------



## aki_sato

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby!
> View attachment 3529052


Love everything on this pic!!
Your heels are gorgeous!!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you @Dextersmom  I'm holding hope that you might find "the" right boy that will change your mind 


Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on this beautiful Boy!!


The


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Aw, YAY YOU sweet aki_sato!!! I think your new Boy is a true MASTERPIECE!! He is quite the looker. Expect TONS of compliments & people staring at him.


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Pink and grey kinda day
> 
> View attachment 3528785


So beautifully elegant & chic....love your style!


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> Thanks dear aki_sato.  Your boy jacket is really gorgeous himself .  I'm shock you let go of your purple boy, thought you got the boy jacket to warm up to boy style so you would use the purple more.  I totally missed that boat, hoping spring summer would bring him back.  But your boy jacket is also so so yummy


Thank you sweet Chanel923 
Lol yes I hope I won't regret it. It's been almost a year and since I have only used it once I thought best if I let it go and use the proceeds on something else that I love more 
I hope so! Looking forward to seeing you with the rainbow pieces soon in S/S then!!! 

May I ask where is your beautiful boy made in?


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, YAY YOU sweet aki_sato!!! I think your new Boy is a true MASTERPIECE!! He is quite the looker. Expect TONS of compliments & people staring at him.


My sweet sweet Kendie! 
You're the sweetest thing seriously!! Thank you for your generous words (and your overload use of emoticons   you're so cute!!!) always my dear friend! 
He's very carefree because of the calfskin so I don't feel to precious using it!
Lol he still falls behind your gorgeous collections!


----------



## Forex

aki_sato said:


> Second try on boy bag  - this Boy Jacket might be the better suitor to me and my lifestyle
> Special thanks to @s2_steph who truly enables and convincing me with her beautiful beige one!
> @Vanana thank you for sharing ideas of how to wear the rainbow boy - I failed completely on how to make it chic!!!
> This boy is easier for the boring me
> 
> @Bibi25260 yes!!  I couldn't stop thinking  about it so after a week of contemplating, he went home with me!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




I love love love the boy jacket. I think its one of the best boy  you look great with it, congrats [emoji106]


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994


Love the matchy polish! 
And how soft is the fur on the background - I just want to pat it


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> My sweet sweet Kendie!
> You're the sweetest thing seriously!! Thank you for your generous words (and your overload use of emoticons   you're so cute!!!) always my dear friend!
> He's very carefree because of the calfskin so I don't feel to precious using it!
> Lol he still falls behind your gorgeous collections!


Back at you my lovely friend & no way, YOUR collection is BEAUTIFUL & perfectly YOU! You wear your bags so well & I hope you will have MANY many happy years with your new Boy wonder! xoxo


----------



## aki_sato

Forex said:


> I love love love the boy jacket. I think its one of the best boy  you look great with it, congrats [emoji106]


Thank you for your sweet compliment @Forex 
I really like the leather which makes the bag quite carefree to me!!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> YAY!!! It's all about what YOU love!!! the boy jacket bag is amazing (how a boy should look IMO). so happy that you're enjoying it How cute that you tied totoro to it


Thank you dear @Vanana 
I tried your outfit suggestions to go with the Rainbow and I failed miserably since I'm so awkward! 

Yes Totoro - he is my other addiction!
I decorate each one of my bag with him - otherwise the bag feels plain without him!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Back at you my lovely friend & no way, YOUR collection is BEAUTIFUL & perfectly YOU! You wear your bags so well & I hope you will have MANY many happy years with your new Boy wonder! xoxo


Thank you my dear friend! Likewise to you and your amazing grey boy!! And Van!!!  Keep them coming!! Love to see your photos!
And your beautiful out of this world beige and black reissue and your vintage one!
Let's name them all! So much fun!


----------



## star_dust

White my brooch and beige gst with silver hardware! I don't use the brooch very often but I really should!


----------



## Jereni

star_dust said:


> White my brooch and beige gst with silver hardware! I don't use the brooch very often but I really should!
> 
> View attachment 3529237



Love the beige and black look that you have going on!


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Oh my, this boy is so dreamy.Love the nail color and agreed it matches perfectly with the boy.  So Vanana, this pic reminds me again to moisturize my hand at night. Very good pic





xactreality said:


> Amazing!!! [emoji171]



Thanks!!  The nail color is so much fun, love my nail place they always get new stuff (just like Chanel, they know how to keep crazies like me coming back)!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful!!


Thank you DM!!


Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529062
> View attachment 3529063


TACO TUESDAAAAAAY!!!!!! (sorry had to do it - I did it verbally too, in case you were wondering).... margarita looks good too


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Love the matchy polish!
> And how soft is the fur on the background - I just want to pat it


The fur is from my jacket. I'm not good at taking photos to do these beautiful bags justice, they are often rushed. This time I figure why not, let's wrap the fur from my jacket around it 
funniest thing... the fur around these jacket hoods look and feel great, but it's a serious safety hazard when you try to cross the streets as pedestrians (they limit vision). Public service announcement: all you stylish ladies out there pull the fur hood aside and look carefully before crossing (while you shop, but of course...)!!!



aki_sato said:


> Thank you dear @Vanana
> I tried your outfit suggestions to go with the Rainbow and I failed miserably since I'm so awkward!
> 
> Yes Totoro - he is my other addiction!
> I decorate each one of my bag with him - otherwise the bag feels plain without him!


I adore him. I had a real life Totoro as a pet but sadly she passed away a few years ago (after a long life filled with love). Totoro and my dear little friend would always have a special place in my heart


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529062
> View attachment 3529063


A stunning Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994


Stunning Boy, love the color and matching mani!


----------



## missarewa

My lovely jumbo is finally getting some use...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel923 said:


> Love everything in this pic .  That mini is so carefree and sturdy.  The more I use it the more I love it. How about you?


Yes I love it!!  I'm using it more than my other bags!  



aki_sato said:


> Love everything on this pic!!
> Your heels are gorgeous!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> A stunning Boy!





Chanel923 said:


> Love trio pairing WOC, tacos, and margarita





HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> So pretty!! [emoji7]





Miss CC said:


> Yummy woc and yummy tacos!! [emoji39]





aki_sato said:


> This is so lovely @Dextersmom  your chevron collection is TDF!





Vanana said:


> Thank you DM!!
> 
> TACO TUESDAAAAAAY!!!!!! (sorry had to do it - I did it verbally too, in case you were wondering).... margarita looks good too



Thank you all and I wish you a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow if you celebrate the holiday and by the way, if you have a Puesto in your area I highly recommend it!!  Fun atmosphere with super fresh margaritas and tacos (I am a vegetarian and mine were zucchini and cactus topped with squash blossoms).


----------



## Jesslovepurse

I absolutely LOVE my blue Boy Chanel in new medium! Bought this from Florence on our recent trip to Italy! It's so versatile, it can be worn in so many ways!  Haven't got a chance to take it out for a ride, but the holiday season and parties are coming up  Cant wait!


----------



## Miss CC

Jesslovepurse said:


> I absolutely LOVE my blue Boy Chanel in new medium! Bought this from Florence on our recent trip to Italy! It's so versatile, it can be worn in so many ways!  Haven't got a chance to take it out for a ride, but the holiday season and parties are coming up  Cant wait!
> View attachment 3529454



I love the boy jacket in this color!! [emoji7]


----------



## Jesslovepurse

Chanel Envelope style silver hardware caviar leather wallet
People often comment on how large this wallet is! But I love it! It holds so much, and the caviar leather don't get scratched in my messy bag! 
I once stuff my passport in there too! That's how big this wallet is! 
My only complaint is that I am left handed, so when I open the button is usually with my left hand, and then the inside would be upside down LOL
Who would have thought this would be an issue?! Regardless, I would still get this one no matter what since I didn't really like the zip around style very much.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jesslovepurse said:


> I absolutely LOVE my blue Boy Chanel in new medium! Bought this from Florence on our recent trip to Italy! It's so versatile, it can be worn in so many ways!  Haven't got a chance to take it out for a ride, but the holiday season and parties are coming up  Cant wait!
> View attachment 3529454



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jesslovepurse said:


> Chanel Envelope style silver hardware caviar leather wallet
> People often comment on how large this wallet is! But I love it! It holds so much, and the caviar leather don't get scratched in my messy bag!
> I once stuff my passport in there too! That's how big this wallet is!
> My only complaint is that I am left handed, so when I open the button is usually with my left hand, and then the inside would be upside down LOL
> Who would have thought this would be an issue?! Regardless, I would still get this one no matter what since I didn't really like the zip around style very much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529461



Love it!!  I'm a lefty too!!  I can totally relate!!


----------



## Chanel923

Mini love today  .  Happy Thanksgiving and shop save tomorrow and Friday everyone .


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Thank you sweet Chanel923
> Lol yes I hope I won't regret it. It's been almost a year and since I have only used it once I thought best if I let it go and use the proceeds on something else that I love more
> I hope so! Looking forward to seeing you with the rainbow pieces soon in S/S then!!!
> 
> May I ask where is your beautiful boy made in?


Yes, I'm so looking forward to adding a rainbow piece to my collection.  My boy is made in Italy.


----------



## peppers90

Navy blue Chanel in action...quilted booties, blazer, pendant and ring


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3529477
> 
> 
> Mini love today  .  Happy Thanksgiving and shop save tomorrow and Friday everyone .



Beautiful!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

peppers90 said:


> Navy blue Chanel in action...quilted booties, blazer, pendant and ring
> 
> View attachment 3529524
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529521



Gorgeous!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3529477
> 
> 
> Mini love today  .  Happy Thanksgiving and shop save tomorrow and Friday everyone .



Yayy bag twin!!  Enjoy your day today [emoji4].


----------



## XCCX

Jesslovepurse said:


> Chanel Envelope style silver hardware caviar leather wallet
> People often comment on how large this wallet is! But I love it! It holds so much, and the caviar leather don't get scratched in my messy bag!
> I once stuff my passport in there too! That's how big this wallet is!
> My only complaint is that I am left handed, so when I open the button is usually with my left hand, and then the inside would be upside down LOL
> Who would have thought this would be an issue?! Regardless, I would still get this one no matter what since I didn't really like the zip around style very much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529461



Looks great!

Not only the big size gives extra room but makes this a clutch too!


----------



## Chanel923

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Miss CC said:


> Yayy bag twin!!  Enjoy your day today [emoji4].


Thank you so much ladies.  Yay, we are bag triplets  and happy holiday my friends


----------



## Jesslovepurse

xactreality said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Not only the big size gives extra room but makes this a clutch too!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jesslovepurse

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  I'm a lefty too!!  I can totally relate!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  I'm a lefty too!!  I can totally relate!!



Haha! Thanks! High Five!!


----------



## Jesslovepurse

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel mini with my Stuart Weitzman boots [emoji4]. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Chanel923

missarewa said:


> My lovely jumbo is finally getting some use...
> View attachment 3529362
> View attachment 3529363
> View attachment 3529364


This jumbo is always a special one.  Thanks for giving it some love .  I need to do the same with mine but just not around with my in-law


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss CC said:


> Chanel mini with my Stuart Weitzman boots [emoji4]. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3529701



Perfect!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Chanel mini with my Stuart Weitzman boots [emoji4]. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3529701


Omg, I just love love how you style it  .


----------



## peppers90

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3529477
> 
> 
> Mini love today  .  Happy Thanksgiving and shop save tomorrow and Friday everyone .



Looking beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Chanel mini with my Stuart Weitzman boots [emoji4]. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3529701



You look stunning!!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful!!!


Thank you DM.  You inspire me to do more action photo.  I was going to style it with a pair of bootie but the kids were late to school so ballet flats I go, just a little boring me.


----------



## betty_boop

Pearl necklace & cruise 17 mini.. [emoji16]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3529780
> 
> 
> Pearl necklace & cruise 17 mini.. [emoji16]



Lovely!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> You look stunning!!





Chanel923 said:


> Omg, I just love love how you style it  .





HeartMyMJs said:


> Perfect!!!



Thank you lovely ladies so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3529780
> 
> 
> Pearl necklace & cruise 17 mini.. [emoji16]


I love your outfit. It's so Chanel  .  I can't get enough of these mini.


----------



## XCCX

My first love today..

Not exactly an action shot but sharing it nonetheless..


----------



## nvie

On the way to work with navy In the business flap.


----------



## Vanana

xactreality said:


> My first love today..
> 
> Not exactly an action shot but sharing it nonetheless..


This is an action shot. I saw her jumping up and down in joy for being out of the dust bag!   always classy and pretty


----------



## Kendie26

Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today


----------



## XCCX

Vanana said:


> This is an action shot. I saw her jumping up and down in joy for being out of the dust bag!   always classy and pretty



Haha! Thanks dear [emoji257]


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> My first love today..
> 
> Not exactly an action shot but sharing it nonetheless..



So classic!!  Love it [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529809



I love your pleated boy bag so much!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> I love your pleated boy bag so much!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


you are super sweet Miss CC...kindest thanks & I love him too! The pleats are actually a combo of both lambskin & calfskin...which is hard to see in pics but a cool textural feature of this Boy.


----------



## Chanel923

xactreality said:


> My first love today..
> 
> Not exactly an action shot but sharing it nonetheless..


Yay, another classic jumbo in action sitting there beautifully


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529809


Oh Kendie, he is so gorgeous and fabulous  and your red trench and scarf  tops it off .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xactreality said:


> My first love today..
> 
> Not exactly an action shot but sharing it nonetheless..



Gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529809



Beautiful bag, and I love your red coat!


----------



## ailoveresale

Out with my jumbo, Moto boots, and airline collection jacket today. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## msPing

Couldn't wait to take mini coco handle out [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529809



That is such a special Boy!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Miss CC said:


> Chanel mini with my Stuart Weitzman boots [emoji4]. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3529701


I love the SW boots with your black caviar mini; looks great!


----------



## Chanel923

ailoveresale said:


> Out with my jumbo, Moto boots, and airline collection jacket today. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3529903


Love this jumbo .  It's so nice to see jumbos are getting love.


----------



## Miss CC

lvchanellvr said:


> I love the SW boots with your black caviar mini; looks great!



Thank you [emoji173]️.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Night out with the family.


----------



## Chanel923

HeartMyMJs said:


> Night out with the family.
> View attachment 3530013


I just love how you, MissCC, and Dextersmom style the mini.  You ladies are so fashionable


----------



## Kendie26

msPing said:


> View attachment 3529922
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait to take mini coco handle out [emoji173]️


DAMN, you look utterly out-of-this-world STUNNING msPing!! What a beautiful, classy, sexy mod!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is such a special Boy!!





Chanel923 said:


> Oh Kendie, he is so gorgeous and fabulous  and your red trench and scarf  tops it off .





Jereni said:


> Beautiful bag, and I love your red coat!


Merci, many thank you's Lovelies! I agree DM, he is extra special (The red trench is michael kors, which I got on a ridiculous sales years ago)
Big, most HAPPY THANKSGIVING to ALL of you wonderful Chanel lovers!


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> Night out with the family.
> View attachment 3530013


Your mini looks so perfect on you & LOVE your boots too


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> The fur is from my jacket. I'm not good at taking photos to do these beautiful bags justice, they are often rushed. This time I figure why not, let's wrap the fur from my jacket around it
> funniest thing... the fur around these jacket hoods look and feel great, but it's a serious safety hazard when you try to cross the streets as pedestrians (they limit vision). Public service announcement: all you stylish ladies out there pull the fur hood aside and look carefully before crossing (while you shop, but of course...)!!!
> 
> 
> I adore him. I had a real life Totoro as a pet but sadly she passed away a few years ago (after a long life filled with love). Totoro and my dear little friend would always have a special place in my heart


I find it difficult most of the time to capture Chanel colour other than the blacks! Depending on the light, they often don't depict the true colour! Now with the rainbow, it is chameleon!!!! Since it has so many hues that changes depending on the light!!! 
Lol your fluffy fur is such a great background drop for this luxe bag!
Such a contrast to the tactile quality of the pic! And LOL about being pedestrian n having this on, I seriously doubt anyone could miss you - coupled with that rainbow? showstopper!!!! 
Sorry to hear about your very loved Totoro in real life! No doubt your memory of her will keep living!


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3529477
> 
> 
> Mini love today  .  Happy Thanksgiving and shop save tomorrow and Friday everyone .


Love your look!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel923 said:


> I just love how you, MissCC, and Dextersmom style the mini.  You ladies are so fashionable


You're so sweet!  Thank you!![emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> Your mini looks so perfect on you & LOVE your boots too



Thanks!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529809


Beautiful Boy!


----------



## kulasa87

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3528859
> 
> 
> Another boy day.  Love this boy


Hello my friend ! Is this a boy caviar? Sooo beautiful! Just ordered this yesterday. I was kinda ifffy about it.  Now I'm excited after I've seen yours.


----------



## sanmi

Kendie26 said:


> Loving all the fab [emoji106]bags today! Was out with my pleated Boy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529809



Gorgeous


----------



## missarewa

Chanel923 said:


> This jumbo is always a special one.  Thanks for giving it some love .  I need to do the same with mine but just not around with my in-law



I know that feeling


----------



## UpTime

My olive boy got some south california's sun


----------



## UpTime

Olive boy to Disneyland


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Night out with the family.
> View attachment 3530013



Your mini looks perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

UpTime said:


> My olive boy got some south california's sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530153



Lovely.


----------



## UpTime

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely. [emoji813]


Thanks, I took him everywhere this week on this trip. He is so easy to pair with any color outfits


----------



## Chanel923

kulasa87 said:


> Hello my friend ! Is this a boy caviar? Sooo beautiful! Just ordered this yesterday. I was kinda ifffy about it.  Now I'm excited after I've seen yours.


Thank you friend.  Yes, he is the 17C caviar boy.  I can't do lambskin boy as an everyday bag with kids and all


----------



## HeartMyMJs

UpTime said:


> Olive boy to Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 3530159



Have fun!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my new to me medallion tote! My first time ever using a chanel today! I have to admit I have been dreaming of this moment for the last 15 years. I love it ! Thanks fashionphile.


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Night out with the family.
> View attachment 3530013



Beautiful [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> I just love how you, MissCC, and Dextersmom style the mini.  You ladies are so fashionable



Aww you are too sweet. Thank you friend [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

UpTime said:


> Olive boy to Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 3530159



Have a great time!!  Beautiful boy btw [emoji4].


----------



## FunBagz

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US TPFers!


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3530180



Wow...rainbow hardware [emoji7][emoji173]️. 

Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## LGW

My new beauties...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis


----------



## ailoveresale

On our way to grandma and grandpas house... happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MJDaisy said:


> Using my new to me medallion tote! My first time ever using a chanel today! I have to admit I have been dreaming of this moment for the last 15 years. I love it ! Thanks fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530177



Looks great!!


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3530180


It's always a treat to see this bag in action


----------



## Feiaway

FunBagz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3530180



Love your bag! Especially the hardware!


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Love your look!!!


Thank you dear friend.  You have impeccable style yourself..,,love that wild leopard print shoe of yours  and with that boy


----------



## yinnie

My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]


Just love this boy.... And congrats on your boy bump


----------



## XCCX

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]





Chanel923 said:


> Just love this boy.... And congrats on your boy bump



The shade of red is just on point [emoji108]


----------



## Jereni

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]



Love the red with that print! And congrats!


----------



## Vanana

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]


Aww.. look at the boys hanging out together..  congrats and gorgeous red!!


----------



## yinnie

Chanel923 said:


> Just love this boy.... And congrats on your boy bump





xactreality said:


> The shade of red is just on point [emoji108]





Jereni said:


> Love the red with that print! And congrats!





Vanana said:


> Aww.. look at the boys hanging out together..  congrats and gorgeous red!!



Thank you for your kind words! This red boy is my absolute fav and most used chanel! All my black flaps have been sadly hiding away since I got him! [emoji12]


----------



## Feiaway

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]



Boy& boy - I see what u did there [emoji23]


----------



## yinnie

Feiaway said:


> Boy& boy - I see what u did there [emoji23]



[emoji12] just word play


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> Using my new to me medallion tote! My first time ever using a chanel today! I have to admit I have been dreaming of this moment for the last 15 years. I love it ! Thanks fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530177


That's AWESOME!!! CONGRATS to you MJDaisy! Woo-freakin'-Hoooo! You look fabulous / love your boots too!


----------



## Kendie26

sanmi said:


> Gorgeous


thank you kindly sanmi


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]


Aw, love everything...your beautiful Boy, your dress & especially your sweet bump~major Congrats


----------



## raspberrypink

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3530405
> 
> 
> My boy bag with my boy bump [emoji847]


Gorgeous colour! And a big congrats on your boy bump [emoji4]


----------



## MJDaisy

Kendie26 said:


> That's AWESOME!!! CONGRATS to you MJDaisy! Woo-freakin'-Hoooo! You look fabulous / love your boots too!



Thank you Kendie26!!! I love it. And the boots are from target


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, love everything...your beautiful Boy, your dress & especially your sweet bump~major Congrats





raspberrypink said:


> Gorgeous colour! And a big congrats on your boy bump [emoji4]



Awww thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## ironic568

No mod pics  , just a shot of one of my most favorite WOCs: my bluish/greyish/lavenderish Half Moon.
I'm sad this style has been discontinued.


----------



## Miss CC

ironic568 said:


> No mod pics  , just a shot of one of my most favorite WOCs: my bluish/greyish/lavenderish Half Moon.
> I'm sad this style has been discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 3530875



Love the color!!


----------



## Feiaway

Finally taking this new baby out for a walk today - excited! Also my first Chanel bag [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for a teeny bit of local Black Friday shopping with this fuchsia baby.


----------



## Kendie26

My turn to treat hubby to his movie choice today so just brought my small Boy zippy wallet


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a teeny bit of local Black Friday shopping with this fuchsia baby.
> View attachment 3530971


you go & rock that stunning WOC girlfriend...snap!


----------



## Forex

FunBagz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3530180



This boy is gorgeous. I dont think i can ever get bored at looking at this. And happy thanksgiving to you too


----------



## Forex

MJDaisy said:


> Using my new to me medallion tote! My first time ever using a chanel today! I have to admit I have been dreaming of this moment for the last 15 years. I love it ! Thanks fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530177




You look great and your tote looks so beautiful. I couldn't its preloved. And I remember the moment i first carry my chanel bag. I think i took 200 pictures that day lol


----------



## Forex

peppers90 said:


> Navy blue Chanel in action...quilted booties, blazer, pendant and ring
> 
> View attachment 3529524
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529521



Beautiful everything peppers. Love love love the blazer [emoji7]


----------



## yinnie

First outing with my (new to me) 224 anniversary flap [emoji7] 

One of the few bags that actually look good with my bump [emoji847]


----------



## MJDaisy

Forex said:


> You look great and your tote looks so beautiful. I couldn't its preloved. And I remember the moment i first carry my chanel bag. I think i took 200 pictures that day lol



Aw thank you! I felt so special carrying a chanel today. It really has been a dream of mine for so long. Your comments mean so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My turn to treat hubby to his movie choice today so just brought my small Boy zippy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530973



So pretty and I want your popcorn!! Yum!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you go & rock that stunning WOC girlfriend...snap!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a teeny bit of local Black Friday shopping with this fuchsia baby.
> View attachment 3530971



Love the pops of color [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3531032
> 
> 
> First outing with my (new to me) 224 anniversary flap [emoji7]
> 
> One of the few bags that actually look good with my bump [emoji847]



So cute!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> My turn to treat hubby to his movie choice today so just brought my small Boy zippy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530973



Beautiful wallet [emoji173]️.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Feiaway said:


> Finally taking this new baby out for a walk today - excited! Also my first Chanel bag [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530898





Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a teeny bit of local Black Friday shopping with this fuchsia baby.
> View attachment 3530971





Kendie26 said:


> My turn to treat hubby to his movie choice today so just brought my small Boy zippy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530973





yinnie said:


> View attachment 3531032
> 
> 
> First outing with my (new to me) 224 anniversary flap [emoji7]
> 
> One of the few bags that actually look good with my bump [emoji847]



Gorgeous bags!!!!


----------



## verychic555

Forex said:


> You look great and your tote looks so beautiful. I couldn't its preloved. And I remember the moment i first carry my chanel bag. I think i took 200 pictures that day lol


Indeed it is a wonderful feeling. I remember when I brought my first chanel home, and then later everytime I remember that I have it upstairs.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a teeny bit of local Black Friday shopping with this fuchsia baby.
> View attachment 3530971


Beautiful WOC and you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My turn to treat hubby to his movie choice today so just brought my small Boy zippy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530973


Soo cute!


----------



## Emerson

Vanana said:


> So excited... New Gel Nail color that is iridescent and matches my rainbow chain purple boy bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3528994



Awesome awesome awesome match Vanana!


----------



## arielqueen

Wow, i love all the bags that are being shared in the pictures, especially the grey Chanel Boy with rainbow hardware.
I used to 'hoard' my bags and use them very carefully and on special occasions. But after a rather traumatic health experience, I've decided to use them as much as I can so now I'm on heavy rotation.


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> So cute!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous bags!!!!



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## Vanana

Emerson said:


> Awesome awesome awesome match Vanana!


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]


----------



## ZoobaAruba

xactreality said:


> One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3531432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531433



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the black mini [emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

ZoobaAruba said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the black mini [emoji173]️



Thank you! 

You know it's funny, I knew you're Arabian from your nickname


----------



## ZoobaAruba

xactreality said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You know it's funny, I knew you're Arabian from your nickname



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lool yeah it's a common nickname [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

My special tweed  HG ( Van")[emoji4]is joining me at hair salon for marathon appointment right now..she works with so many colors everywhere [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3531432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531433



Love [emoji7][emoji7]both .. you can't go wrong! Lucky you [emoji8]


----------



## Lulubag

xactreality said:


> One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3531432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531433



The mini is more classic. The WOC is more unexpected. Depends which look you want. And what you are wearing with the jacket. You can't go wrong either way! Just stunning.

FWIW I'm gravitating toward the WOC. Can't take my eyes off the silver and chevron!


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> Love [emoji7][emoji7]both .. you can't go wrong! Lucky you [emoji8]



Love them both too! And for the records, the jacket has tiny silver threads which gives it an amazing sparkle. Besides the silvery buttons. Hence the woc suggestion. I overthink things. I know. Lol!


----------



## XCCX

Lulubag said:


> The mini is more classic. The WOC is more unexpected. Depends which look you want. And what you are wearing with the jacket. You can't go wrong either way! Just stunning.
> 
> FWIW I'm gravitating toward the WOC. Can't take my eyes off the silver and chevron!



Thank you! I absolutely love this unique woc too..

I'm thinking if I'm wearing a black pants then maybe the mini. While with other pants color maybe the woc?

I just love mix and match! It creates different outfits from same pieces


----------



## Jereni

xactreality said:


> One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3531432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531433



From the pic, I would say the black mini. 

But if the jacket has silver threads, that WOC will look fab!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> My special tweed  HG ( Van")[emoji4]is joining me at hair salon for marathon appointment right now..she works with so many colors everywhere [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531472
> View attachment 3531474



[emoji175][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji175][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175] this bag!


----------



## XCCX

Jereni said:


> From the pic, I would say the black mini.
> 
> But if the jacket has silver threads, that WOC will look fab!



Hello shimmer twin! [emoji6]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xactreality said:


> One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3531432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531433



Beautiful!!



Kendie26 said:


> My special tweed  HG ( Van")[emoji4]is joining me at hair salon for marathon appointment right now..she works with so many colors everywhere [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531472
> View attachment 3531474


So pretty!!!


----------



## XCCX

The winner + some details [emoji170]
But I promised the woc to go out soon before returning her to the dustbag [emoji56][emoji16]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful WOC and you look fabulous!





Miss CC said:


> Love the pops of color [emoji173]️.





HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous bags!!!!



Thank you all!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My special tweed  HG ( Van")[emoji4]is joining me at hair salon for marathon appointment right now..she works with so many colors everywhere [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531472
> View attachment 3531474



Your other bags are going to get jealous as this one is such a special beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> Love them both too! And for the records, the jacket has tiny silver threads which gives it an amazing sparkle. Besides the silvery buttons. Hence the woc suggestion. I overthink things. I know. Lol!



I should have also said your jacket is amazing too[emoji7]!! And hey, " overthinking" when you have all those beauties before you is so fun & not the torturous kind of overthinking!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> [emoji175][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji175][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175] this bag!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> So pretty!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your other bags are going to get jealous as this one is such a special beauty!!!



Thanks sweet Lovelies! My love for this one runs super deep too Jereni! [emoji307]excited to see more of your stunning new silver reissue! 
I think they already are jealous DM[emoji78][emoji79][emoji81][emoji76]
And now I'm being WAY OBNOXIOUS but I can't help myself posting just 1 more...when I was paying at hair salon she just looked so sexy on the counter! Thanks for tolerating me today ladies! Xox


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweet Lovelies! My love for this one runs super deep too Jereni! [emoji307]excited to see more of your stunning new silver reissue!
> I think they already are jealous DM[emoji78][emoji79][emoji81][emoji76]
> And now I'm being WAY OBNOXIOUS but I can't help myself posting just 1 more...when I was paying at hair salon she just looked so sexy on the counter! Thanks for tolerating me today ladies! Xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531579


Just love how Ms. Van ties in all the color around her in all the pics


----------



## steffysstyle

Saturday essentials


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweet Lovelies! My love for this one runs super deep too Jereni! [emoji307]excited to see more of your stunning new silver reissue!
> I think they already are jealous DM[emoji78][emoji79][emoji81][emoji76]
> And now I'm being WAY OBNOXIOUS but I can't help myself posting just 1 more...when I was paying at hair salon she just looked so sexy on the counter! Thanks for tolerating me today ladies! Xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531579



 Such a beauty! I would post loads of photos if I had her as well


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my square red lambskin mini today.


----------



## Jereni

xactreality said:


> Hello shimmer twin! [emoji6]



[emoji8]


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my square red lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3531691



So cute with your top!


----------



## Jereni

steffysstyle said:


> Saturday essentials
> 
> View attachment 3531670



This is a phenomenal photo of a black CF. The quilts look so luxe!


----------



## Jereni

My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xactreality said:


> The winner + some details [emoji170]
> But I promised the woc to go out soon before returning her to the dustbag [emoji56][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3531543





steffysstyle said:


> Saturday essentials
> 
> View attachment 3531670





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my square red lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3531691





Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698



All beautiful!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698


Oh yeah, now THAT is how it's done! Go woman....looking oh so super FINE Have a lovely dinner & night out with your newest beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Saturday essentials
> 
> View attachment 3531670


this pic just makes me smile BIG & sigh...GORGEOUS + GORGEOUS! Love them both equally & stunning together


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Just love how Ms. Van ties in all the color around her in all the pics





steffysstyle said:


> Such a beauty! I would post loads of photos if I had her as well


warm thanks to you both & for putting up w/ pic overload on "Van"(appreciate how you remembered her name Chanel923! ) Happy rest of weekend to you both


----------



## XCCX

Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698



The whole outfit! [emoji108]

You remind of myself, can't let a new item even go to the closet, I have to take it out immediately lol!


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweet Lovelies! My love for this one runs super deep too Jereni! [emoji307]excited to see more of your stunning new silver reissue!
> I think they already are jealous DM[emoji78][emoji79][emoji81][emoji76]
> And now I'm being WAY OBNOXIOUS but I can't help myself posting just 1 more...when I was paying at hair salon she just looked so sexy on the counter! Thanks for tolerating me today ladies! Xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531579



Oh please share as many as you want! No complaints here [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My special tweed  HG ( Van")[emoji4]is joining me at hair salon for marathon appointment right now..she works with so many colors everywhere [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531472
> View attachment 3531474



hahaha your bag has sweet tooth and kept reading dessert magazines


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my square red lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3531691


so cute!!!


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698


NICE! why wait?! she's gorgeous I love the more muted tone of silver, makes it so casual yet special


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> so cute!!!



Thanks V!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> hahaha your bag has sweet tooth and kept reading dessert magazines



[emoji23][emoji23]haha, what can I say? My girl "Van" is smart too! Dessert rules [emoji513][emoji511][emoji8]


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> Saturday essentials
> 
> View attachment 3531670


What a perfect pairing .


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my square red lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3531691


Woohoo, gorgeous color on the mini .  The square really looks good on you DM.  I love how the ballerina pulls in the LGHW.  That sweater is oh so cozy right now.


----------



## Chanel923

Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Love your whole outfit .  You have great style.  Love how your reissue and boots elevates your look


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Woohoo, gorgeous color on the mini .  The square really looks good on you DM.  I love how the ballerina pulls in the LGHW.  That sweater is oh so cozy right now.



Thank you, Chanel923!


----------



## Jereni

Thanks lovely ladies! 



Kendie26 said:


> Oh yeah, now THAT is how it's done! Go woman....looking oh so super FINE Have a lovely dinner & night out with your newest beauty!



Hahaha you crack me up. ::



xactreality said:


> The whole outfit! [emoji108]
> 
> You remind of myself, can't let a new item even go to the closet, I have to take it out immediately lol!



RIGHT??!!! No need for the pretty things to sit in the shelf! I've also been waiting for this for some time so there was plenty of anticipation to wear it. 



Vanana said:


> NICE! why wait?! she's gorgeous I love the more muted tone of silver, makes it so casual yet special




Thank you!!!


----------



## s2_steph

Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698



Oh this is just too pretty!! Makes me fall in love with reissues even more!! 

Btw, those burgandy boots are a stunning combo. lookin' soooo fine


----------



## peppers90

Forex said:


> Beautiful everything peppers. Love love love the blazer [emoji7]



Thank you so much Forex!!


----------



## LGW

At Chanel....


----------



## WWjackie

LGW said:


> View attachment 3532289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Chanel....


Great


----------



## WWjackie

Lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

LGW said:


> View attachment 3532289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Chanel....



Looking pretty!!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

on our way to dinner with my WOC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking out my black lambskin mini today.


----------



## bh4me

With a little bit of a shower today, decided to go with something different outside if my classic flaps


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> One jacket. Two bags. Which one? [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3531432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531433



I still love this silver woc so much!! [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> The winner + some details [emoji170]
> But I promised the woc to go out soon before returning her to the dustbag [emoji56][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3531543



I just love your accessories!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> My outfit for dinner with the in-laws, and first time wearing my new pearly silver reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3531697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531698



You look stunning!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my black lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3532523



Super cute outfit!!


----------



## XCCX

As promised yesterday, this baby gets a turn today!


----------



## XCCX

I just want to add that this bag has the most special spot in my heart.. It was given to me by the one and only person in my life [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Freckles1

Here is my new beauty


----------



## Vanana

bh4me said:


> With a little bit of a shower today, decided to go with something different outside if my classic flaps
> View attachment 3532525


I want to touch that bag!!! love soft distressed leather!!!!


----------



## Vanana

xactreality said:


> As promised yesterday, this baby gets a turn today!
> 
> View attachment 3532553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532554


 Love this shade of peach/soft pink with silver


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> With a little bit of a shower today, decided to go with something different outside if my classic flaps
> View attachment 3532525


oh, WOW....."HELLO THERE BEAUTY"....what a magnificent gem on your hot little hands


----------



## Kendie26

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my new beauty
> View attachment 3532570
> View attachment 3532572


Huge fan of your reissue!


----------



## Freckles1

Kendie26 said:


> Huge fan of your reissue!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## sparks1007

bh4me said:


> With a little bit of a shower today, decided to go with something different outside if my classic flaps
> View attachment 3532525



Love this. What is it?


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Super cute outfit!!



Thank you Miss CC!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

bh4me said:


> With a little bit of a shower today, decided to go with something different outside if my classic flaps
> View attachment 3532525



Hi.. just wondering can you wear this purse as cross body??


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Can't get enough of this mini!


----------



## xtrishix6




----------



## Miss CC

xtrishix6 said:


> View attachment 3532978
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532979



Gorgeous!!  I love your gold boy!!  And obviously your accessories too [emoji173]️.


----------



## xtrishix6

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love your gold boy!!  And obviously your accessories too [emoji173]️.



thanks girl!!! [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## verychic555

arielqueen said:


> Wow, i love all the bags that are being shared in the pictures, especially the grey Chanel Boy with rainbow hardware.
> I used to 'hoard' my bags and use them very carefully and on special occasions. But after a rather traumatic health experience, I've decided to use them as much as I can so now I'm on heavy rotation.


You are absolutely right. Using our fancy perfume for special occasions, nice chinaware once in a blue moon, and our nice bags only on special occasions. I still keep some stuff for special occasions, but if that means using them once or twice every few months, it is such a waste.


----------



## Alexa67

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my new beauty
> View attachment 3532570
> View attachment 3532572


Such a Beauty, wonderfull choise. The combo ghw with brown/blue perfect. And this materal seems to be very durable. Thats even on my wishlist. 
Is this the first in wool material? Can you say something about longterm usage, cleaning?


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> Can't get enough of this mini!
> View attachment 3532892


love this pic...your ensemble looks awesome!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my square red lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3531691





Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my black lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3532523


Love both looks and bags!


----------



## nerimanna

Still figuring out what kind of clothes I should match to my patchwork bags. For now, going dressed down with boyfriend jeans and sneakers...


----------



## nerimanna

xtrishix6 said:


> View attachment 3532978
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532979


#GOALS


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> love this pic...your ensemble looks awesome!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## sacha1009

nerimanna said:


> Still figuring out what kind of clothes I should match to my patchwork bags. For now, going dressed down with boyfriend jeans and sneakers...
> 
> View attachment 3533104


what's to call ur purse..This is my first time to see chanrel purse like this...I like it though and it not usual..


----------



## sacha1009

i am hoping to have chanel purse soon...all the purses here looks so nice and love it..


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love both looks and bags!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## verychic555

sacha1009 said:


> i am hoping to have chanel purse soon...all the purses here looks so nice and love it..


I hope you get one soon. Such a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Alexa67

Not really in Action, but.....
The new Mini is waiting for the Christmas parties.
On this way I wish everybody a very nice Pre-Christmas Time


----------



## verychic555

Last night


----------



## sacha1009

verychic555 said:


> I hope you get one soon. Such a wonderful feeling.


I know right...looking forward to have it..I hope I feel what u feel right now...[emoji9]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Not really in Action, but.....
> The new Mini is waiting for the Christmas parties.
> On this way I wish everybody a very nice Pre-Christmas Time
> 
> View attachment 3533287



Very lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 3533289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night



Beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

sacha1009 said:


> what's to call ur purse..This is my first time to see chanrel purse like this...I like it though and it not usual..


Hello sacha! this is the Multicolor Patchwork Jumbo, a Limited Edition from 2011 Cruise Collection. You can only get it pre-owned since Chanel doesn't make it anymore  Hope that info was helpful!


----------



## sacha1009

nerimanna said:


> Hello sacha! this is the Multicolor Patchwork Jumbo, a Limited Edition from 2011 Cruise Collection. You can only get it pre-owned since Chanel doesn't make it anymore  Hope that info was helpful!


Yes really helpful...thank u very much...so like it [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kkfiregirl

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 3533289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night



Stunning purse. [emoji7][emoji108]


----------



## Kendie26

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 3533289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night


holy WOW, I'm in love, total love with your beauty!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Alexa67 said:


> Such a Beauty, wonderfull choise. The combo ghw with brown/blue perfect. And this materal seems to be very durable. Thats even on my wishlist.
> Is this the first in wool material? Can you say something about longterm usage, cleaning?



I don't know much. It is a very heavy wool and I think very durable. The interior in navy leather and breaking in nicely  the  antique brass chain is gorgeous!! while we were in NY I didn't see any except for mine that was purchased at the 57th boutique.


----------



## Vanana

nerimanna said:


> Still figuring out what kind of clothes I should match to my patchwork bags. For now, going dressed down with boyfriend jeans and sneakers...
> 
> View attachment 3533104


  Hope you don't mind. I see such a cool and fun bag and then you say outfit... I took it as a challenge (I know it wasn't posted that way)... I LOVE fun unique bags like that which are so awesome to style!!!  Since I don't have a fun bag like that, I thought at least I would "borrow" your bag for some styling fun!!! 
How about the following outfit styles? I would totally do all of them with this bag if I have it. I think it would make a simple outfit FUN and interesting!  it's like simple/pretty outfit in complimentary colors and then BAM! look at my fun yellow multicolored bag!!!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Not really in Action, but.....
> The new Mini is waiting for the Christmas parties.
> On this way I wish everybody a very nice Pre-Christmas Time
> 
> View attachment 3533287


OH wow!!! thank you for this wonderful photo!!! It made my heart skip a beat and anticipate this wonderful holiday season


----------



## Lilian Hui

Alexa67 said:


> Not really in Action, but.....
> The new Mini is waiting for the Christmas parties.
> On this way I wish everybody a very nice Pre-Christmas Time
> 
> View attachment 3533287


Oh she looks so delicious I could eat her! What a beautiful colour...


----------



## Elenaneedsbags

It looks like this thread is having a lot of fun. This is what I am carrying to work today.


----------



## nerimanna

Vanana said:


> Hope you don't mind. I see such a cool and fun bag and then you say outfit... I took it as a challenge (I know it wasn't posted that way)... I LOVE fun unique bags like that which are so awesome to style!!!  Since I don't have a fun bag like that, I thought at least I would "borrow" your bag for some styling fun!!!
> How about the following outfit styles? I would totally do all of them with this bag if I have it. I think it would make a simple outfit FUN and interesting!  it's like simple/pretty outfit in complimentary colors and then BAM! look at my fun yellow multicolored bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 3533509
> View attachment 3533510
> View attachment 3533512
> View attachment 3533513
> View attachment 3533514
> View attachment 3533515
> View attachment 3533516
> View attachment 3533517
> View attachment 3533519
> View attachment 3533520


Vanana, this is awesome and much appreciated!!! I really do need the help  Minimalist and neutral colors like you've posted, would work so well with the bag. Since the bag has so much personality, it should be the feauture. I totally had the opposite idea in mind hahaha - going totally funky with bold colors, animal prints, poka dots, etc. ala' Moschino, Miu Miu, Tsumori Chisato... But I think your suggestions are better, doable and more chic! I hope I can share more photos when I've nailed better outfits for this bag. Thank you


----------



## nerimanna

sacha1009 said:


> Yes really helpful...thank u very much...so like it [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


I hope you get your Chanel soon, and when you do, please share pics


----------



## bh4me

Vanana said:


> I want to touch that bag!!! love soft distressed leather!!!!


This is exactly what attracted me to the bag! When I got this, the display piece was at the top most unreachable corner of the Chanel display shelf...lol. I had to hold it.



Kendie26 said:


> oh, WOW....."HELLO THERE BEAUTY"....what a magnificent gem on your hot little hands


Thanks Kendie! I truly love this even if it is a seasonal piece. At the time of purchase, I chose this over the m/l flap (I know many will disagree  ). My choice had nothing to do with price.



sparks1007 said:


> Love this. What is it?


It has an odd name or maybe just my ignorance...lol. It's called Marron Fonce from 12a.



MrsGlamorous said:


> Hi.. just wondering can you wear this purse as cross body??


The chain in single strap is not long enough. Length is very similar to the classic ml.


----------



## Alexa67

Freckles1 said:


> I don't know much. It is a very heavy wool and I think very durable. The interior in navy leather and breaking in nicely  the  antique brass chain is gorgeous!! while we were in NY I didn't see any except for mine that was purchased at the 57th boutique.


Thanks for your Feedback. I will have an open eye to find something similar. Perhaps for wool I have to wait for next autumn collection.


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> OH wow!!! thank you for this wonderful photo!!! It made my heart skip a beat and anticipate this wonderful holiday season


Thanks Vanana, that was my intention. Often we need some small impressions to prepare ourselves for the Holidays. 



Lilian Hui said:


> Oh she looks so delicious I could eat her! What a beautiful colour...


Nice words, thank you so much Lilian


----------



## FunBagz

Navy Old Medium Boy today...


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Navy Old Medium Boy today...
> View attachment 3534083



Love this boy!!


----------



## Feiaway

FunBagz said:


> Navy Old Medium Boy today...
> View attachment 3534083



Love your bag and how you styled it!! Is this bag in lamb? I want to get a lamb boy too but isn't sure how the lamb will hold up for the boy bag...


----------



## FunBagz

Miss CC said:


> Love this boy!!



Thanks, Miss CC!  The navy was sort of an impulse purchase but I fell in love at first side and use it all the time.



Feiaway said:


> Love your bag and how you styled it!! Is this bag in lamb? I want to get a lamb boy too but isn't sure how the lamb will hold up for the boy bag...



Thank you!  This boy is in calf from 16S.  I have several lamb pieces and love them, but I have a fear of wear with boys in lamb.  It seems as though the style of the boy makes it more susceptible to corner wear and scratches under the flap.


----------



## XCCX

One dress. Two bags. Which one?

Both are equally suitable for the occasion in my opinion.


----------



## Alexa67

xactreality said:


> One dress. Two bags. Which one?
> 
> Both are equally suitable for the occasion in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3534383
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534385


For evening the gold WOC and for day or afternoon the Jumbo.  But if you have to stand or walk longer than in each case the WOC, to feel more light.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> One dress. Two bags. Which one?
> 
> Both are equally suitable for the occasion in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3534383
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534385



Love both but like another member said, jumbo for day and woc for night!


----------



## Miss CC

Casual day out with my boy.


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Navy Old Medium Boy today...
> View attachment 3534083


BEAUTIFUL everything!!! Dang, I'm sorry if this is weird or rude of me to say, but you have gorgeous legs woman!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3534408
> 
> 
> Casual day out with my boy.


Wowee, the most stunning Chevron Boy's are out in full force today! Huge LOVE EYES sent your way Miss CC!


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> BEAUTIFUL everything!!! Dang, I'm sorry if this is weird or rude of me to say, but you have gorgeous legs woman!!!



Awe...thanks Kendie! That made me LOL and blush!  You always have the kindest words.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3534408
> 
> 
> Casual day out with my boy.


Gorgeous!!  Have a great day!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

FunBagz said:


> Navy Old Medium Boy today...
> View attachment 3534083


Perfect!!


----------



## FunBagz

xactreality said:


> One dress. Two bags. Which one?
> 
> Both are equally suitable for the occasion in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3534383
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534385



Both look stunning! Such a dilemma...but I agree with @Alexa67's post above.


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Awe...thanks Kendie! That made me LOL and blush!  You always have the kindest words.


I only speak the truth....hope i didn't embarass you! I need a pair a legs like yours!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee, the most stunning Chevron Boy's are out in full force today! Huge LOVE EYES sent your way Miss CC!



You are always so sweet Kendie!!  Thanks love [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!  Have a great day!



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

nerimanna said:


> Vanana, this is awesome and much appreciated!!! I really do need the help  Minimalist and neutral colors like you've posted, would work so well with the bag. Since the bag has so much personality, it should be the feauture. I totally had the opposite idea in mind hahaha - going totally funky with bold colors, animal prints, poka dots, etc. ala' Moschino, Miu Miu, Tsumori Chisato... But I think your suggestions are better, doable and more chic! I hope I can share more photos when I've nailed better outfits for this bag. Thank you


Hey I can totally see it the other way too!! you must do both!!! we are supposed to have fun with this stuff


----------



## Chanel923

Love the chevron boy power today ladies 


FunBagz said:


> Navy Old Medium Boy today...
> View attachment 3534083





Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3534408
> 
> 
> Casual day out with my boy.


----------



## Real Authentication

Haha cuuuuute!! [emoji178]


----------



## Miss CC

Dinner with DH and my stingray woc [emoji4]


----------



## jax818

Miss CC said:


> Dinner with DH and my stingray woc [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534710
> View attachment 3534715



That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Dinner with DH and my stingray woc [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534710
> View attachment 3534715



Love this bag SOOOO much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3534408
> 
> 
> Casual day out with my boy.



Beautiful look!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Love this bag SOOOO much!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look!!



Thank you DM!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!



Thanks jax!! [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel923

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534729


Ms. Rami00 is this the 17C lamb mini?  It's beautiful!  Love the mini figurines


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Dinner with DH and my stingray woc [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534710
> View attachment 3534715


Omg, all I can say is WOW


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534729



Helllooooooo Rami
I just always love your pics, and these figurines are just adorable xxx


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Dinner with DH and my stingray woc [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534710
> View attachment 3534715


Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Dinner with DH and my stingray woc [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534710
> View attachment 3534715


your WOC is true, gorgeous fine art! Lovely beyond words


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534729


how on earth can you NOT smile looking at THIS pic?!!! OMG those figurines!


----------



## chlamy

Out with my boy [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534729


The dolls are so cute, but the bag is


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> your WOC is true, gorgeous fine art! Lovely beyond words





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful!





Chanel923 said:


> Omg, all I can say is WOW



Thank you ladies so much!!


----------



## Miss CC

chlamy said:


> Out with my boy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3534882



Yayy bag twin!!  Looks fabulous on you! [emoji173]️


----------



## nekohime

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3534408
> 
> 
> Casual day out with my boy.



I [emoji173]️ this boy!!! Looks so good on u[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. Rami00 is this the 17C lamb mini?  It's beautiful!  Love the mini figurines


Thank you. It's actually a jumbo in lambskin from 2014 (I think it's the angle picture was taken makes it look mini).


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> how on earth can you NOT smile looking at THIS pic?!!! OMG those figurines!





March786 said:


> Helllooooooo Rami
> I just always love your pics, and these figurines are just adorable xxx


Thank you guys! I saw those little dolls on Instagram and had to have them for my closet. They are hand painted by an artist in London.


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> The dolls are so cute, but the bag is


you are always so kind Vanana. Thank you xx


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! I saw those little dolls on Instagram and had to have them for my closet. They are hand painted by an artist in London.


That's right Rami, i also have the marilyn and anna wintour too, they're just sooooo adorable xxxx


----------



## Alexa67

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534729


Beautiful picture, an adorable Jumbo black lamb with shw. And the dolls made me smile.


----------



## verychic555

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!





kkfiregirl said:


> Stunning purse. [emoji7][emoji108]





Kendie26 said:


> holy WOW, I'm in love, total love with your beauty!!!


Thank you ladies


----------



## Jjon1010

chlamy said:


> Out with my boy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3534882



Is that a medium? Or old medium? Thx


----------



## chlamy

Jjon1010 said:


> Is that a medium? Or old medium? Thx



It's an old medium size [emoji4] Here's another pic, old medium boy & M/L classic flap are pretty similar in size


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.


----------



## March786

Lo


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227


love seeing all your stunning bags, this one is especially beautiful


----------



## xtrishix6

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227



so cute!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227


Love this bag , my cousin twin (mine is gold).  Love seeing your modeling pics Ms. DM


----------



## XCCX

This red beauty today..


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227


Love everything on you!!!


----------



## aki_sato

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337


This bag is so beautiful!!!


----------



## XCCX

aki_sato said:


> This bag is so beautiful!!!



It is! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## aki_sato

Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy  

Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!


----------



## chlamy

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337



Perfect accent to the outfit! [emoji173]️



aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!



You have a day assigned to Chanel bag? Haha [emoji1] Love the deep lustrous black on the boy! Creates a wonderful contrast with that GHW.


----------



## XCCX

chlamy said:


> Perfect accent to the outfit! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> You have a day assigned to Chanel bag? Haha [emoji1] Love the deep lustrous black on the boy! Creates a wonderful contrast with that GHW.



Thank you dear


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Love everything on you!!!





March786 said:


> Lo
> 
> love seeing all your stunning bags, this one is especially beautiful





xtrishix6 said:


> so cute!





Chanel923 said:


> Love this bag , my cousin twin (mine is gold).  Love seeing your modeling pics Ms. DM



Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337



That is such an incredibly unique and beautiful mini!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!



You and your Boy are rocking it, aki_sato!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337



An A+ combination. Truly stunning.


----------



## bh4me

chlamy said:


> Out with my boy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3534882


Love this boy


----------



## bh4me

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227


I wish I had your height. The mini looks great on you!


----------



## bh4me

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337


Looks great! This bag is just stunning!


----------



## bh4me

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!


 Happy day  Love it bag twin!


----------



## Dextersmom

bh4me said:


> I wish I had your height. The mini looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Shopping today with my Rome LBJ, sling backs, and jumbo. [emoji178]
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## aki_sato

bh4me said:


> Happy day  Love it bag twin!


Twinsy!!! Hope you're having a great day too using your boy jacket! 
Did I miss your post?
I don't think I've seen it!!


----------



## aki_sato

Lol yes - I only use my chanel on days that my son is in daycare as it's hard works to have two babies!!! 

Love your chevron boys! Though I have to admit your sculpted arms steal the spotlight for me 



chlamy said:


> Perfect accent to the outfit! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> You have a day assigned to Chanel bag? Haha [emoji1] Love the deep lustrous black on the boy! Creates a wonderful contrast with that GHW.


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Boy are rocking it, aki_sato!!


Thank you sweet @Dextersmom - I love your style and your collection!!
Everything is so put together effortlessly and chic!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227



Love your mini and Tory burch flats [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337



Love everything in these photos!! [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!



Beautiful boy jacket [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## yinnie

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337



Your red chevron makes my heart flutter everytime I see it! Gorgeous!


----------



## yinnie

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!



Lol everyday is chanel!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227


Love your bag and outfit!!


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!



I love this bag on you!! So glad you found the boy for you.


----------



## Vienna

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536227



I love this color!! I hope I can find this in square mini one day! Wish the rectangular mini wasn't so long on me [emoji53]


----------



## kewlada

pairing my boy with light denim. fav combo of all time!


----------



## XCCX

Boy and lace!


----------



## yinnie

xactreality said:


> Boy and lace!



Wow such a lovely boy you have there! [emoji175]


----------



## Bibi25260

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337


A beauty indeed!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!


You look fabulous with that Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

xactreality said:


> Boy and lace!


Beautiful color!


----------



## Bibi25260

ailoveresale said:


> Shopping today with my Rome LBJ, sling backs, and jumbo. [emoji178]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3536586


Love whole look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> I love this color!! I hope I can find this in square mini one day! Wish the rectangular mini wasn't so long on me [emoji53]





Miss CC said:


> Love your mini and Tory burch flats [emoji4].





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your bag and outfit!!



You are all so sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## Forex

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!




Love [emoji173]️ your boy [emoji161] so so much. Happy Friday


----------



## Forex

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337




The red goes so well with your dress. Gorgeous


----------



## nashpoo

Trendy CC [emoji7]


----------



## Calliandraroad

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536992
> 
> Trendy CC [emoji7]


Great look!! Love the boots (I have the same).


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536992
> 
> Trendy CC [emoji7]



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> This red beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3536336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536337


 I pretty much DIE everytime i see THIS bag!!!! So stunning w/ your pretty dress


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Wish I have those sculpted arms like @chlamy
> 
> Friday is here = my day to use my Chanel bags!


Yes girl YES!! You look FAB! Your Boy is just spectacular & I love the proportion on you....cute skirt too!


----------



## Kendie26

ailoveresale said:


> Shopping today with my Rome LBJ, sling backs, and jumbo. [emoji178]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3536586


WOW, you look AMAZING!!!! Love it all. My latest obsession is a black jumbo !!!


----------



## XCCX

Thanks to all of you.. you're sooo sweet!


----------



## nashpoo

Calliandraroad said:


> Great look!! Love the boots (I have the same).


Thank you!! Aren't they the best thigh high boots? 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you so much! :]


----------



## nicole0612

Getting ready for a holiday party with my Chanel black and gold jacket and black and gold Boy.




The outer coat is not Chanel, but it's also black and gold and I love it! I found it thanks to some help on TPF earlier this year [emoji4]


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for a holiday party with my Chanel black and gold jacket and black and gold Boy.
> View attachment 3537340
> 
> View attachment 3537341
> 
> The outer coat is not Chanel, but it's also black and gold and I love it! I found it thanks to some help on TPF earlier this year [emoji4]
> View attachment 3537344



Is that your Boy form T.? You look gorgeous, tres chic


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for a holiday party with my Chanel black and gold jacket and black and gold Boy.
> View attachment 3537340
> 
> View attachment 3537341
> 
> The outer coat is not Chanel, but it's also black and gold and I love it! I found it thanks to some help on TPF earlier this year [emoji4]
> View attachment 3537344



You and your Boy are looking very lovely, nicole!!  Hope you enjoyed your party!


----------



## Miss CC

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536992
> 
> Trendy CC [emoji7]



Beautiful bag and I love the color of your SW boots!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536992
> 
> Trendy CC [emoji7]



This look is sooo sexy! Perfection [emoji108]


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Is that your Boy form T.? You look gorgeous, tres chic



Yes it is  I thought about you when I posted and almost tagged you in the photo haha  I am loving it! This is my first GHW.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Boy are looking very lovely, nicole!!  Hope you enjoyed your party!



Thank you! It was a lovely evening [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536992
> 
> Trendy CC [emoji7]



Love this. You look so hip and stylish.


----------



## yinnie

Hubby bought me new sandals that match the mini perfectly! It's really starting to feel like summer down here in Aus!


----------



## Ice24

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536992
> 
> Trendy CC [emoji7]


Love your outfit and your trendy cc. You look fabulous


----------



## aki_sato

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful boy jacket [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you!


----------



## aki_sato

yinnie said:


> Lol everyday is chanel!!!


That's the idea!! 
But when you have a little one - it's hard to manage two babies!
You will see soon!  When are you due?


----------



## aki_sato

s2_steph said:


> I love this bag on you!! So glad you found the boy for you.


Thank you S!
Thanks to you for such a beautiful enabling


----------



## Marlee

On my way to Amsterdam to go shopping with a friend


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you dear Bibi!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Yes girl YES!! You look FAB! Your Boy is just spectacular & I love the proportion on you....cute skirt too!


Thank you dear S! You're always too sweet! 
Skirt was a steal from J Crew sale when I visited US in 2014! Such an easy piece to wear in Sydney hot weather!

How's Van and grey boy????
We need to see those in action soon!!!
Wouldn't mind seeing beige reissue too!!


----------



## Ladybc75

Getting ready


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for a holiday party with my Chanel black and gold jacket and black and gold Boy.
> View attachment 3537340
> 
> View attachment 3537341
> 
> The outer coat is not Chanel, but it's also black and gold and I love it! I found it thanks to some help on TPF earlier this year [emoji4]
> View attachment 3537344


STUNNING my dearest nicole! You are freakin' GORGEOUS! So perfectly chic & elegant. Love your bathroom too!!!


----------



## yinnie

aki_sato said:


> That's the idea!!
> But when you have a little one - it's hard to manage two babies!
> You will see soon!  When are you due?



This bub is my second, due in feb. My daughter already loves playing with my bags [emoji12] she has claimed some of the chanels as hers and I have to explain to her that I will give them to her when she older but not now, at 3yo!  I generally use chanel everyday, just wear them cross body and handsfree, same for work days. I pay so much for them I need to bring the cost per wear down [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Thank you dear S! You're always too sweet!
> Skirt was a steal from J Crew sale when I visited US in 2014! Such an easy piece to wear in Sydney hot weather!
> 
> How's Van and grey boy????
> We need to see those in action soon!!!
> Wouldn't mind seeing beige reissue too!!


Haha, I have used "Van" so much & I don't want to drive people crazy w/ "overexposing" her Had grey flap out twice this week but  I've been a little hesitant w/ beige chevron because of colder weather & usually being in a black coat & I'm fearing transfer of color....so maybe that's an excuse to buy a light colored coat!? Much love to you dear friend & you really look amazing w/ your new most handsome Boy wonder!


----------



## Kendie26

Had my beaded clutch out last night to see dear friends daughter perform in the Nutcracker[emoji4] Bad pic that doesn't show true beauty of this clutch/wallet with detachable chain.


----------



## CClovesbags

This bad boy has been sitting quietly in the closet. Feel bad.. taking him out for coffee [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Had my beaded clutch out last night to see dear friends daughter perform in the Nutcracker[emoji4] Bad pic that doesn't show true beauty of this clutch/wallet with detachable chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537617
> View attachment 3537618



I love this clutch kendie!!  Hope you had a great time [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

CClovesbags said:


> This bad boy has been sitting quietly in the closet. Feel bad.. taking him out for coffee [emoji4]
> View attachment 3537784



Yay bag twins (minus the hardware). Gorgeous [emoji4].


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Had my beaded clutch out last night to see dear friends daughter perform in the Nutcracker[emoji4] Bad pic that doesn't show true beauty of this clutch/wallet with detachable chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537617
> View attachment 3537618



What a versatile and beautiful little blingy baby!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> On my way to Amsterdam to go shopping with a friend
> View attachment 3537519



Very pretty and I also love you bracelets!!


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and I also love you bracelets!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Vienna

Taking my boy into the city today [emoji173]️


----------



## March786

CClovesbags said:


> This bad boy has been sitting quietly in the closet. Feel bad.. taking him out for coffee [emoji4]
> View attachment 3537784


That's a beautiful boy


----------



## Forex

From the other day. Wearing my slings back with a PS11 ... my daughter thinks these are princess' shoes [emoji151] [emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, you look AMAZING!!!! Love it all. My latest obsession is a black jumbo !!!



Thank you! You are too kind! [emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> I love this clutch kendie!!  Hope you had a great time [emoji173]️.





Dextersmom said:


> What a versatile and beautiful little blingy baby!!


Thanks so much my dear gorgeous friends!! She is definitely my "blingy" baby DM


----------



## BagStalker44

Fall, Chicago


----------



## BagStalker44

Sunny day in November, Indian summer in Chicago


----------



## BagStalker44

xactreality said:


> I just want to add that this bag has the most special spot in my heart.. It was given to me by the one and only person in my life [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3532556


Dear gawd darling, the label on that jacket? Love.


----------



## chicnfab

With Duo flap doing some window shopping...


----------



## XCCX

BagStalker44 said:


> Dear gawd darling, the label on that jacket? Love.



Zara


----------



## bh4me

aki_sato said:


> Twinsy!!! Hope you're having a great day too using your boy jacket!
> Did I miss your post?
> I don't think I've seen it!!


It was a few months back...lol in the August thread  I was so excited and also did a reveal thread. Here's mine 

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...chanel-boy-w-chain-trim.950518/#post-30562605

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...chases-here-2016.949181/page-50#post-30562676


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Out shopping!


----------



## msPing

My favorite boy!


----------



## nicole0612

HeartMyMJs said:


> Out shopping!
> View attachment 3538212



Cross body 100%
Love it!


----------



## ailoveresale

With my girls...


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Had my beaded clutch out last night to see dear friends daughter perform in the Nutcracker[emoji4] Bad pic that doesn't show true beauty of this clutch/wallet with detachable chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537617
> View attachment 3537618



How pretty! This is perfect for the holidays, it makes me think of celebration. Hope you had fun


----------



## HeartMyMJs

msPing said:


> View attachment 3538223
> 
> 
> My favorite boy!



Lovely!



ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3538235
> 
> With my girls...



Adorable pic!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nicole0612 said:


> Cross body 100%
> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

This is by far, the most stunning pair of ballerinas (in my opinion).. the color is just wow!


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> This is by far, the most stunning pair of ballerinas (in my opinion).. the color is just wow!
> 
> View attachment 3538278


these are indeed MAGNIFICENT...they look great on you! LOVE LOVE LOVE....i WANT WANT WANT!


----------



## Kendie26

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3538235
> 
> With my girls...


Aw, I seriously LOVE this pic of the 3 of you....your chanel is stunning obviously!..what a super sweet pic!


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> these are indeed MAGNIFICENT...they look great on you! LOVE LOVE LOVE....i WANT WANT WANT!



Thank you dear.. you're so sweet!


----------



## Unicorn23

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for a holiday party with my Chanel black and gold jacket and black and gold Boy.
> View attachment 3537340
> 
> View attachment 3537341
> 
> The outer coat is not Chanel, but it's also black and gold and I love it! I found it thanks to some help on TPF earlier this year [emoji4]
> View attachment 3537344




Love your look!


----------



## ailoveresale

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adorable pic!!





Kendie26 said:


> Aw, I seriously LOVE this pic of the 3 of you....your chanel is stunning obviously!..what a super sweet pic!



Thank you!! [emoji5][emoji178]


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> This is by far, the most stunning pair of ballerinas (in my opinion).. the color is just wow!
> 
> View attachment 3538278



I think I need a pair of these!!  Do you have the style code? [emoji38]


----------



## Miss CC

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3538235
> 
> With my girls...



So cute!!


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Out shopping!
> View attachment 3538212



Looks like you had fruitful shopping trip [emoji4].


----------



## XCCX

Switched to "night mode"


----------



## Kendie26

Whoa! So so soooo pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Heading off to a party w/ my chevron babe


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> I think I need a pair of these!!  Do you have the style code? [emoji38]



Unfortunately we don't get tags/box labels here.. but maybe since you already have the matching mini you can use its color code to inquire? 
I remember a member here recently got these and she mentioned having difficultly since SAs called these ballerinas silver?! Just a heads up..


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> This is by far, the most stunning pair of ballerinas (in my opinion).. the color is just wow!
> 
> View attachment 3538278



Very pretty!


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> Heading off to a party w/ my chevron babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538579



Stunning bag and great outfit! Enjoy your time


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with this WOC.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Heading off to a party w/ my chevron babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538579



The color of your Reissue is so dreamy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

xactreality said:


> Switched to "night mode"
> 
> View attachment 3538577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538578



Lovely combo...I love lace.


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely combo...I love lace.



Thank you!


----------



## deb68nc

Hers my boy bag in action on his second day


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC.
> View attachment 3538588



Stunning!!  And I spy a kitty in the background lol.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Switched to "night mode"
> 
> View attachment 3538577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538578





xactreality said:


> Unfortunately we don't get tags/box labels here.. but maybe since you already have the matching mini you can use its color code to inquire?
> I remember a member here recently got these and she mentioned having difficultly since SAs called these ballerinas silver?! Just a heads up..



Yes I think it was Chanel923. I'll ask her for it [emoji4]. 

Love your dress and mini!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Heading off to a party w/ my chevron babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538579



You look fabulous!!  Have a great time!


----------



## Miss CC

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3538627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hers my boy bag in action on his second day



Beautiful boy [emoji4].


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out with my RED patent mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Vienna

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC.
> View attachment 3538588



Beautiful woc! And I love your boots!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Vienna said:


> Beautiful woc! And I love your boots!



That colour![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> Beautiful woc! And I love your boots!





Miss CC said:


> Stunning!!  And I spy a kitty in the background lol.



Thank you both!! 
Vienna, my boots are Chloe and I should wear them more often. 
Miss CC, that is my little love Walter hanging out in the background.


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my RED patent mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538648



Yummy looking mini and pizza!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my mini firecracker today.


----------



## Smellyfeet

It's been a long time since I used my GST and I realise how much I love it!


----------



## smiley13tree

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3538669
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I used my GST and I realise how much I love it!



Love the outfit!


----------



## Smellyfeet

smiley13tree said:


> Love the outfit!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss CC said:


> Looks like you had fruitful shopping trip [emoji4].



Thanks!! [emoji51][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my RED patent mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538648


Ooooooo SEXY!!! Love your mini


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> You look fabulous!!  Have a great time!





xactreality said:


> Stunning bag and great outfit! Enjoy your time





Dextersmom said:


> The color of your Reissue is so dreamy!!


many warm Thanks to you kind ladies!! The more I see/use that bag I grow more & more fond of her!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my mini firecracker today.
> View attachment 3538668


You totally nailed it w/ this ensemble sweetest DM....love it ALL! I'm also laughing at your other pretty pic (dress/WOC) & how Walter is gazing at you lovingly in the background!


----------



## jax818

My perfect park companion.


----------



## sacha1009

nerimanna said:


> I hope you get your Chanel soon, and when you do, please share pics


I will share as soon as I get mine...thank u very much...can't wait..hopefully this is my 10yr.anniversary present...still working on it [emoji38][emoji38]


Lilian Hui said:


> Oh she looks so delicious I could eat her! What a beautiful colour...




Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sacha1009

Just wanna ask memebrs..what type of chanel is better..I mean better to get lambskin or caviar??so debating  which one is good to have since this is first time to have chanel purse [emoji4]pls help..thanks guys [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You totally nailed it w/ this ensemble sweetest DM....love it ALL! I'm also laughing at your other pretty pic (dress/WOC) & how Walter is gazing at you lovingly in the background!



Thanks Kendie!!


----------



## spylove22

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my mini firecracker today.
> View attachment 3538668


so pretty!


----------



## FancyPants77

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3538235
> 
> With my girls...



How precious! Beautiful bag and family


----------



## Dextersmom

spylove22 said:


> so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## chalintorn

My 17C boy caviar


----------



## Miss CC

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my RED patent mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538648



Um yea I think I need a patent bag in my collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> My perfect park companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538845



Love the casual vibe.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Had my beaded clutch out last night to see dear friends daughter perform in the Nutcracker[emoji4] Bad pic that doesn't show true beauty of this clutch/wallet with detachable chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537617
> View attachment 3537618


Stunning! And I like the sparkle on your sweater.


----------



## Bibi25260

Forex said:


> From the other day. Wearing my slings back with a PS11 ... my daughter thinks these are princess' shoes [emoji151] [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3537981
> 
> View attachment 3537982


These are beautiful, elegant and chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading off to a party w/ my chevron babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538579


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC.
> View attachment 3538588


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my RED patent mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538648


Beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my mini firecracker today.
> View attachment 3538668


You look stunning and love your outfit!


----------



## FunBagz

Happy Monday, tPFers! Headed to the office in this today...


----------



## chlamy

Out to lunch with my fav boy [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning and love your outfit!





Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!



You are a sweetheart Bibi!! Thank you!


----------



## Real Authentication

That bag is beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

225 on this Monday.


----------



## FunBagz

Looking fabulous, Dextersmom! And that sweater is adorable!


----------



## Forex

Bibi25260 said:


> These are beautiful, elegant and chic!



Thanks Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning! And I like the sparkle on your sweater.


kind thanks dear Bibi...hope all is wonderful w/ you!


----------



## Kendie26

Boy time [emoji173]️️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> 225 on this Monday.
> View attachment 3539493


Stylish as always!!


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Boy time [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539528



Beautiful Boy, Kendie!  Stay warm!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Boy time [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539528


Very unique piece


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> 225 on this Monday.
> View attachment 3539493


Beautiful reissue


----------



## barkcheejai

I really love my recent purchase of this tweed boy


----------



## Vanana

chalintorn said:


> My 17C boy caviar
> View attachment 3539060


Love it! looking good and amazing that you look so much like your avatar-so awesome!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful Boy, Kendie!  Stay warm!





chicnfab said:


> Very unique piece


Thanks ever so much FunBagz & chicnfab....appreciate it! He is a "looker"..haha!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> 225 on this Monday.
> View attachment 3539493


Yay chevron 225!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

barkcheejai said:


> I really love my recent purchase of this tweed boy


tweed is the "bomb diggity!" Much Love to your Boy!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Boy time [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539528


Hello there my friend perfect lighting to show the pleats


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hello there my friend perfect lighting to show the pleats


well a big, warm happy hello back to you LoveBug!!! I think we are on here same time. Thank you & Big hug to you...hoping you are posting some mods for us?


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Yay chevron 225!!!!





FunBagz said:


> Looking fabulous, Dextersmom! And that sweater is adorable!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Stylish as always!!





chicnfab said:


> Beautiful reissue



Thank you all for your kind words!!  I love this bag so much!  It takes some time to realize what works on yourself and what doesn't.  I don't have any Chanel bag regrets and love all of my pieces for different reasons, but I realize now how much I truly love the combination of black and gold.  It just suits me.  I was talking to my lovely SA about this the other day and have put myself on the list for another classic; a medium classic flap in black lambskin (as I also realize that while I like caviar I LOVE lambskin) with ghw.


----------



## Dextersmom

barkcheejai said:


> I really love my recent purchase of this tweed boy



I really like your Boy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Boy time [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539528



You know how much I love this Boy on you!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!!  I love this bag so much!  It takes some time to realize what works on yourself and what doesn't.  I don't have any Chanel bag regrets and love all of my pieces for different reasons, but I realize now how much I truly love the combination of black and gold.  It just suits me.  I was talking to my lovely SA about this the other day and have put myself on the list for another classic; a medium classic flap in black lambskin (as I also realize that while I like caviar I LOVE lambskin) with ghw.


So excited for you!!! is it going to be your first M/L? I love my 225 and my M/L's. While similar in size, totally different look and they're great!!! *anticipation*


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You know how much I love this Boy on you!!


thank you my royal sweetness!! And (per your other post) you know I am right there with you on the black lambskin w/ gold classic on deck


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So excited for you!!! is it going to be your first M/L? I love my 225 and my M/L's. While similar in size, totally different look and they're great!!! *anticipation*



Thank you Vanana and yes, it will be my first M/L and I am so glad I waited until now.  It won't be for a few months, as I just brought home another H Evelyne (another bag I fell in love with this year) this week in a lovely color called Rouge Tomate.  I am super excited for my future M/L and will wait patiently for it and in the mean time enjoy all I have.


----------



## Ice24

Dextersmom said:


> 225 on this Monday.
> View attachment 3539493


I love your reissue with gold hw. So lovely


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Vanana and yes, it will be my first M/L and I am so glad I waited until now.  It won't be for a few months, as I just brought home another H Evelyne (another bag I fell in love with this year) this week in a lovely color called Rouge Tomate.  I am super excited for my future M/L and will wait patiently for it and in the mean time enjoy all I have.


Absolutely!!! Do I recall correctly that you have a cute mini Evelyn as well? not sure if I remember right but I thought it was super cute. You absolutely would not be in a hurry given all the gorgeous bags you have.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> well a big, warm happy hello back to you LoveBug!!! I think we are on here same time. Thank you & Big hug to you...hoping you are posting some mods for us?


Don't know what's going on but have totally been slacking on the mod shots lately!   I've just hit the winter sale but did not go crazy.  I have some time off coming up like everyone else so maybe then I can slow down and bit and actually take some photos! in the meantime I will enjoy browsing everyone else's. such fun for me.  Much more enjoyable than flipping through magazines or browsing blogger sites


----------



## Dextersmom

Ice24 said:


> I love your reissue with gold hw. So lovely



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Absolutely!!! Do I recall correctly that you have a cute mini Evelyn as well? not sure if I remember right but I thought it was super cute. You absolutely would not be in a hurry given all the gorgeous bags you have.



Thank you again and yes, your memory is excellent.  I do have a mini Evelyne in bougainvillea and now two PM's; one in gold (which is really more caramel/tan) and my new red.


----------



## yinnie

barkcheejai said:


> I really love my recent purchase of this tweed boy



This is such a fun looking boy!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Lilian Hui

This girl on a 15hour flight to Hong Kong with me


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!!  I love this bag so much!  It takes some time to realize what works on yourself and what doesn't.  I don't have any Chanel bag regrets and love all of my pieces for different reasons, but I realize now how much I truly love the combination of black and gold.  It just suits me.  I was talking to my lovely SA about this the other day and have put myself on the list for another classic; a medium classic flap in black lambskin (as I also realize that while I like caviar I LOVE lambskin) with ghw.



How exciting!  Lambskin is just sooo luxurious [emoji173]️.


----------



## Forex

barkcheejai said:


> I really love my recent purchase of this tweed boy



I really love it too. Beautiful boy [emoji7]


----------



## M.Dressler

Dextersmom said:


> 225 on this Monday.
> View attachment 3539493



Gorgeous as always! [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Boy time [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539528



Love it!!


----------



## kristine Basco

Dextersmom said:


> Took this little beauty out to dinner tonight.



It's so hard to find this


----------



## HiEndGirl

chalintorn said:


> My 17C boy caviar
> View attachment 3539060



You looking amazing in this pict. Love your whole outfit!


----------



## HiEndGirl

barkcheejai said:


> I really love my recent purchase of this tweed boy



What a stunning bag. So gorgeous. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> 225 on this Monday.
> View attachment 3539493


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Boy time [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539528


Those pleats really makes this Boy special! Lovely rings you have.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Those pleats really makes this Boy special! Lovely rings you have.


You are such a doll Bibi...double thank you.  I agree w/ you that the pleats do make him special/unique


----------



## March786

Good morning from the uk ladies
Its been a long time since I posted on here, but I have to share. Time to wrap up in style


----------



## Dextersmom

M.Dressler said:


> Gorgeous as always! [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


>


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> How exciting!  Lambskin is just sooo luxurious [emoji173]️.



Thanks Miss CC!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Good morning from the uk ladies
> Its been a long time since I posted on here, but I have to share. Time to wrap up in style



Beautiful everything!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

March786 said:


> Good morning from the uk ladies
> Its been a long time since I posted on here, but I have to share. Time to wrap up in style


----------



## CClovesbags

Taking the jumbo out for xmas errands


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything!!





MaryJoe84 said:


>



Thankyou ladies


----------



## Miss CC

Out with my boy bag and baby boy lol [emoji64]


----------



## riquita

Just a little touch of Chanel at work today. When I am wearing any Chanel item, I feel like I can seize the day! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Feiaway

Miss CC said:


> Out with my boy bag and baby boy lol [emoji64]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540629



Omg- I love your outfit so much with the Chanel boy and shoes!


----------



## Vanana

Lilian Hui said:


> This girl on a 15hour flight to Hong Kong with me


I share your love for the Riviera casual totes. is this the bowling style tote? love the casual elegance, practicality, timelessness and the chic/cool edge from this line.


----------



## nashpoo

My favorite Chanel bag [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss CC said:


> Out with my boy bag and baby boy lol [emoji64]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540629



Lovely!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Yee90

All black Chevron medium/large size, bought from Ireland


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Feiaway said:


> Omg- I love your outfit so much with the Chanel boy and shoes!



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Out with my boy bag and baby boy lol [emoji64]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540629



Gorgeous!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

First day out with my violet rectangle mini


----------



## yinnie

[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️Summer is here in Aus! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you DM!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Out with my boy bag and baby boy lol [emoji64]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540629


He really is the PERFECT Boy bag & no doubt your baby boy is even more handsome! Love your shoes & rings too


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Good morning from the uk ladies
> Its been a long time since I posted on here, but I have to share. Time to wrap up in style


Beautiful color perfect with the wrap!
Glad you're back


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Out with my boy bag and baby boy lol [emoji64]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540629


A gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yee90 said:


> All black Chevron medium/large size, bought from Ireland


A beauty!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

March786 said:


> Good morning from the uk ladies
> Its been a long time since I posted on here, but I have to share. Time to wrap up in style


Just wow!!!!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color perfect with the wrap!
> Glad you're back


Helllooooooo bibi xxx
Thankyou so much for your kind words
 I have definitely missed  tpf love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> A gorgeous Boy!





Kendie26 said:


> He really is the PERFECT Boy bag & no doubt your baby boy is even more handsome! Love your shoes & rings too



Thank you ladies for your kind words [emoji4].


----------



## XCCX

Found a perfect match!


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Good morning from the uk ladies
> Its been a long time since I posted on here, but I have to share. Time to wrap up in style



Stunning!


----------



## March786

xactreality said:


> Stunning!


Thankyou


----------



## Vienna

At the Venetian with rectangular mini [emoji170]


----------



## Calliandraroad

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3541799
> 
> At the Venetian with rectangular mini [emoji170]


Fun!! Love the Venetian - my hubby and I always stay at the Palazzo whenever we're in Vegas. Good luck and the mini looks great!


----------



## jenian

After our late lunch at the Japanese restaurant with my coco [emoji173]️


----------



## FunBagz

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3541799
> 
> At the Venetian with rectangular mini [emoji170]



! We always stay at Venetian or Palazzo. Will be there next month...and I'll probably bring my rectangular mini! Enjoy Vegas!


----------



## Vienna

Calliandraroad said:


> Fun!! Love the Venetian - my hubby and I always stay at the Palazzo whenever we're in Vegas. Good luck and the mini looks great!



Thank you! [emoji4] We go every year this time! We stay at the Venetian or Palazzo when we go!


----------



## Vienna

FunBagz said:


> ! We always stay at Venetian or Palazzo. Will be there next month...and I'll probably bring my rectangular mini! Enjoy Vegas!



Thank you! [emoji4] We go every year this time! Love it here! The mini is so nice and carefree here!


----------



## Yee90

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!!


Thank you


----------



## Forex

jenian said:


> After our late lunch at the Japanese restaurant with my coco [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541808



Gorgeous Coco Handle.


----------



## jenian

Forex said:


> Gorgeous Coco Handle.



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel923

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3541799
> 
> At the Venetian with rectangular mini [emoji170]


Love this mini , but did you win or help pay for electricity?  My DH always help pay for Vegas's electricity bill .


----------



## Chanel923

jenian said:


> After our late lunch at the Japanese restaurant with my coco [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541808


I have been admiring coco handle but no luck so far in getting one.  Is this a small and how tall are you?


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> View attachment 3541799
> 
> At the Venetian with rectangular mini [emoji170]



Very pretty!!


----------



## betty_boop

View attachment 3542480


Just love how cute the bag looks..[emoji1]


----------



## jenian

Chanel923 said:


> I have been admiring coco handle but no luck so far in getting one.  Is this a small and how tall are you?



Yes this is small, I'm 5'6 tall. For me it's a perfect [emoji108] size. I tried the medium size color red 8 months ago and I think it's okay for my frame too, but I didn't get it. The mini is so tiny [emoji16] but cute. I'll go to my local Chanel tomorrow to pick up my pre sale and I asked my SA to hold the medium size pink for me. I want to try the medium size again [emoji4]


----------



## Black_socialite

Large boy


----------



## summerzen30

Christmas Gift from hubby, Its so pretty i am inlove.. got this yesterday and while im trying it on saw some scratches already on the pearls!!! Should i call my SA and exchange it? Or this is common for chanel pearls?[emoji53] thoughts please?? Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 3543043
View attachment 3543044


----------



## Jereni

Headed out on vacation with my new Boy travel wallet!


----------



## yinnie

Last day to work, then I'm on maternity leave for a whole year woohoo!!! Carrying a boy and a boy bag [emoji12]


----------



## FunBagz

Needed some extra space today, so carrying my Valentino tote...with bit of Chanel, of course


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD




----------



## Kendie26

Black_socialite said:


> Large boy


Damn, you are look oh-so super fine from head to toe....LOVE your entire ensemble & that Boy looks FANTASTIC on you!!!


----------



## March786

yinnie said:


> Last day to work, then I'm on maternity leave for a whole year woohoo!!! Carrying a boy and a boy bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3543248


That's just perfect! Congratulations and Wishing you a wonderful journey ahead


----------



## lms910

After buying, returning and selling on ebay for several months, my indecisive self finally bought the boy bag that truly made my heart sing! I was scared of the lambskin but its just so perfect on boy bags! Also shown with some ballets from sale last season!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Needed some extra space today, so carrying my Valentino tote...with bit of Chanel, of course
> 
> View attachment 3543349



They look beautiful together!!


----------



## March786

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3543794
> 
> 
> After buying, returning and selling on ebay for several months, my indecisive self finally bought the boy bag that truly made my heart sing! I was scared of the lambskin but its just so perfect on boy bags! Also shown with some ballets from sale last season!


Its beautiful, definitely a good choice


----------



## frivofrugalista

Work party with square mini...


----------



## Luv n bags

View attachment 3544093


----------



## auntynat

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3543794
> 
> 
> After buying, returning and selling on ebay for several months, my indecisive self finally bought the boy bag that truly made my heart sing! I was scared of the lambskin but its just so perfect on boy bags! Also shown with some ballets from sale last season!



I love boys in lambskin also, and the black/gold is an amazing combination. It looks great against your grey. Enjoy this, it's great when you find a Chanel that just makes you smile every time you look at it!


----------



## Miss CC

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3544093



That blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss CC

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3543794
> 
> 
> After buying, returning and selling on ebay for several months, my indecisive self finally bought the boy bag that truly made my heart sing! I was scared of the lambskin but its just so perfect on boy bags! Also shown with some ballets from sale last season!



Perfection [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

'Mini' shopping [emoji4]


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> 'Mini' shopping [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544140



Stunning mini!

But... what's in that bag??? [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

WOC makes a perfect clutch in my opinion!


----------



## lms910

auntynat said:


> I love boys in lambskin also, and the black/gold is an amazing combination. It looks great against your grey. Enjoy this, it's great when you find a Chanel that just makes you smile every time you look at it!



Its so weird how different bags in different leathers can change them! I lovvve caviar classic flaps but prefer wocs and boys in lamb!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> 'Mini' shopping [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544140



Sitting pretty.


----------



## kkfiregirl

yinnie said:


> Last day to work, then I'm on maternity leave for a whole year woohoo!!! Carrying a boy and a boy bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3543248



Wow! Congrats - wishing you a safe & healthy delivery! Don't forget to stretch [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3543794
> 
> 
> After buying, returning and selling on ebay for several months, my indecisive self finally bought the boy bag that truly made my heart sing! I was scared of the lambskin but its just so perfect on boy bags! Also shown with some ballets from sale last season!



Congratulations! It's a beautiful bag & I know all about indecisiveness too well [emoji6]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Sitting pretty.



Thank you DM!!


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Stunning mini!
> 
> But... what's in that bag??? [emoji7]



Thank you!! I was picking up my VCA bracelet that I had to get resized [emoji38].


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> WOC makes a perfect clutch in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 3544141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544142



Gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## bebefuzz

Mine:


----------



## yinnie

Finally giving my boy a rest... swapping out to my woc [emoji847]


----------



## lms910

kkfiregirl said:


> Congratulations! It's a beautiful bag & I know all about indecisiveness too well [emoji6]



Ebay and fashionphile take all my money! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## lasartorialista

Holiday party #1


----------



## chicnfab

Christmas party with Chanel eyelet flap


----------



## Lealu

chlamy said:


> It's an old medium size [emoji4] Here's another pic, old medium boy & M/L classic flap are pretty similar in size
> View attachment 3535768


Both bags are just gorgeous!!!  Do you think the Old Medium Boy Bag holds more than the Medium Classic Flap Bag?  Or do they hold about the same?  My Medium Classic Flap Bag is just a little too small for me to carry daily.  I can't decide if I want to try an Old Medium Boy or New Medium Boy instead...


----------



## Lealu

yinnie said:


> Last day to work, then I'm on maternity leave for a whole year woohoo!!! Carrying a boy and a boy bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3543248


How exciting!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lealu

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3544093


What a beautiful blue!  Is that the Bleu Roi from 10C?


----------



## winks

bebefuzz said:


> Mine:



You look hot!! Is it a HL dress?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Girls night out with my very neglected CHANEL clutch. I'm trying to get her out more often.


----------



## HiEndGirl

lasartorialista said:


> Holiday party #1



Love everything.  I think we are shoe twins [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

bebefuzz said:


> Mine:



I love this look bebefuzz. [emoji173]️ Can you tell me what shoes you are wearing?


----------



## HiEndGirl

xactreality said:


> WOC makes a perfect clutch in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 3544141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544142



Love this WOC! Is this a slightly brushed finished? I had the chance to get a small o case in this silver chevron. Can you tell me how well it wears? The o-case seems like it might rub or not wear very well.


----------



## HiEndGirl

yinnie said:


> Last day to work, then I'm on maternity leave for a whole year woohoo!!! Carrying a boy and a boy bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3543248



All the best wishes yinnie [emoji173]️. Looking like a fabulous mumma of boy(s)


----------



## XCCX

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this WOC! Is this a slightly brushed finished? I had the chance to get a small o case in this silver chevron. Can you tell me how well it wears? The o-case seems like it might rub or not wear very well.



Thank you!

I haven't used it alot yet.. so can't really tell.. but I'm trying to be careful especially about color transfer..


----------



## yinnie

HiEndGirl said:


> All the best wishes yinnie [emoji173]️. Looking like a fabulous mumma of boy(s)



Thank you!!! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Luv n bags

Lealu said:


> What a beautiful blue!  Is that the Bleu Roi from 10C?



I think it is 16C.  I will check the tag later.  Thank you!


----------



## chlamy

Lealu said:


> Both bags are just gorgeous!!!  Do you think the Old Medium Boy Bag holds more than the Medium Classic Flap Bag?  Or do they hold about the same?  My Medium Classic Flap Bag is just a little too small for me to carry daily.  I can't decide if I want to try an Old Medium Boy or New Medium Boy instead...



Lealu, the old medium boy holds a bit more than M/L cf because it's wider. Their length is about the same but you can see in the pictures there's still a little bit of space in the boy for another flat pouch or an agenda. With the cf, it's hard to stuff the bag because the inner flap takes up the 'headroom' but with the boy, you can stuff it a bit and are still able to close the bag without any problem (you can kinda pile stuff up in the headroom space if you know what i mean). Hope the pictures help (i had a small burberry wallet and a 5x5" cosmetic pouch in the bag). [emoji4]


----------



## kewlada

HiEndGirl said:


> Girls night out with my very neglected CHANEL clutch. I'm trying to get her out more often.
> 
> View attachment 3544612
> 
> View attachment 3544613



interesting!! can show more photos of this beautiful clutch?!  TIA!


----------



## Vanana

Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!


----------



## kewlada

Vanana said:


> Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!
> View attachment 3545057



looking fabulous!!!


----------



## ironic568

Vanana said:


> Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!
> View attachment 3545057



That jacket must cost an arm and a leg. But it's beautiful and you look tres chic in it


----------



## ironic568

lasartorialista said:


> Holiday party #1



Love this pic!


----------



## Vanana

kewlada said:


> looking fabulous!!!





ironic568 said:


> That jacket must cost an arm and a leg. But it's beautiful and you look tres chic in it



Thanks and so so expensive for the look.  Passed and am waiting for the potentially spectacular Spring collection, and a few gorgeous matiers d'art jackets (though those likely cost more.. but at least they look like they are at that price point!)


----------



## ironic568

summerzen30 said:


> Christmas Gift from hubby, Its so pretty i am inlove.. got this yesterday and while im trying it on saw some scratches already on the pearls!!! Should i call my SA and exchange it? Or this is common for chanel pearls?[emoji53] thoughts please?? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543007
> View attachment 3543008
> View attachment 3543009
> View attachment 3543022
> View attachment 3543043
> View attachment 3543044



You look beautiful and this is one classic strand !  There aren't supposed to be scratches on a brand new necklace, though. This will only happen with use and handling. I'd exchange it if possible.


----------



## kulasa87

Took out my Natural CC. Great casual bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!
> View attachment 3545057



It looks lovely on you.


----------



## puppylove1960s

Take my mini square out today.


----------



## Emerson

You look absolutely stunning Vanana even though you decided not to get the jacket  ！ 



Vanana said:


> Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!
> View attachment 3545057


----------



## M.Dressler

Mini coco under dim light


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!
> View attachment 3545057



Clearly you belong on the runway..Karl's runway that is..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji182]


----------



## Kendie26

M.Dressler said:


> Mini coco under dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545400



You look exquisite! Wow, so very pretty [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> It looks lovely on you.





Emerson said:


> You look absolutely stunning Vanana even though you decided not to get the jacket  ！





Kendie26 said:


> Clearly you belong on the runway..Karl's runway that is..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji182]


Thank you all for your kind words. If only there were not so many lovely things they push in front of us so frequently... cost per wear on this one too high for me. Frankly am a bit grateful for that (for my wallet)


----------



## Vanana

M.Dressler said:


> Mini coco under dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545400


Loved this bag it is so perfect and versatile. LookING great!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418


Super strong like. I tried clicking the like button 3 times but TPF said no...


----------



## rakhee81

Miss Grey lamb jumbo accompanied me out for a little Christmas shopping in london this morning [emoji4]


----------



## sparks1007

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3545467
> 
> 
> Miss Grey lamb jumbo accompanied me out for a little Christmas shopping in london this morning [emoji4]



Great look! I lived in London for 13 years and always miss it at this time of year. Looks chilly though!


----------



## rakhee81

sparks1007 said:


> Great look! I lived in London for 13 years and always miss it at this time of year. Looks chilly though!



Thank you! Christmas is my fave time of the year in london too [emoji4]


----------



## s2_steph

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418



So pretty!! You always get the most special bags. Congrats on your new purchase, looking lovely as always


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I think it is 16C.  I will check the tag later.  Thank you!



Yes, this is Blue Roi 16C


----------



## FunBagz

Running errands with my navy chevron boy today...


----------



## Luv n bags

Blue Caviar Chanel against all black clothing


----------



## Miss CC

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3545467
> 
> 
> Miss Grey lamb jumbo accompanied me out for a little Christmas shopping in london this morning [emoji4]



Love your shopping outfit [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418



Perfection!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Alexa67

M.Dressler said:


> Mini coco under dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545400


Wow, perfect! What's nicer bag or dress? 
No answer


----------



## Alexa67

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3545467
> 
> 
> Miss Grey lamb jumbo accompanied me out for a little Christmas shopping in london this morning [emoji4]


That's exactly how I even like to wear my jumbo. The different shades of grey niiiieeeece


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418



Beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, this is Blue Roi 16C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545521



Gorgeous blue!

It looks different in your modeling photo? That one looks like lambskin.. or is it my eyes?


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to do a little holiday shopping with this mini.


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

CF in my lap on a long car trip [emoji173]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.
> View attachment 3545616


Love the whole outfit!!! and this fuchsia WOC


----------



## Marlee

Today I went shopping with a friend and my Boy


----------



## LGW

My accessories are better than yours Barbie!!!


----------



## Molly0

LGW said:


> My accessories are better than yours Barbie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545710


So cute!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Super strong like. I tried clicking the like button 3 times but TPF said no...


 you are hysterical, priceless & just a doll!! I pound on the "like" for you too my dear!! Your mods never fail & always make me sigh deep in total admiration!


----------



## Kendie26

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3545467
> 
> 
> Miss Grey lamb jumbo accompanied me out for a little Christmas shopping in london this morning [emoji4]


BIG LOVE....I've seen a grey lambskin jumbo w/ gold hw like yours & it was BEYOND magnificent...looking great!


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> My accessories are better than yours Barbie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545710


Clearly you showed Barbie up....i LOVED it! You look amazing!!


----------



## Kendie26

s2_steph said:


> So pretty!! You always get the most special bags. Congrats on your new purchase, looking lovely as always


wow, that's just so darn sweet of you s2_steph....kind thanks & I always love your pics as well!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3545657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to do a little holiday shopping with this mini.


the enitre ensemble just makes me smile (as do YOU) my lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> My accessories are better than yours Barbie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545710


why oh why can't I wear a short haircut like yours.....you have the perfect most beautiful face for your haircut/hairstyle...GORGEOUS & your chanel too obviously!!


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> My accessories are better than yours Barbie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545710


so so true.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Love the whole outfit!!! and this fuchsia WOC



Thanks V!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> the enitre ensemble just makes me smile (as do YOU) my lovely!!



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## nicole0612

LGW said:


> My accessories are better than yours Barbie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545710



Haha! Love this!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3545657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to do a little holiday shopping with this mini.



You look really amazing! Hope the holiday shopping went well!


----------



## nicole0612

tigertrixie said:


> Blue Caviar Chanel against all black clothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545558



I love how the blue color pops against the black. Very nice.


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418



Love this Kendie! You are working on a great chevron collection [emoji173]️


----------



## eus

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3545467
> 
> 
> Miss Grey lamb jumbo accompanied me out for a little Christmas shopping in london this morning [emoji4]



Hi! Would you mind sharing the year and season of this bag? I've been looking for a grey jumbo. Thx!


----------



## yinnie

Nice and light woc for some Christmas shopping


----------



## rakhee81

Kendie26 said:


> BIG LOVE....I've seen a grey lambskin jumbo w/ gold hw like yours & it was BEYOND magnificent...looking great!



Ahh thank you for your sweet words! Miss Grey is certainly always the star of my show!


----------



## rakhee81

eus said:


> Hi! Would you mind sharing the year and season of this bag? I've been looking for a grey jumbo. Thx!



Hello! I'm in the UK and we don't get tags when we buy here so I have no idea of the code/exact season for this bag (maybe one of the more knowledgeable lovelies here can chime in) except to say I bought it in London in July 2015. HTHs [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

xactreality said:


> Gorgeous blue!
> 
> It looks different in your modeling photo? That one looks like lambskin.. or is it my eyes?



It is Caviar...just looks like lambskin


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> You look really amazing! Hope the holiday shopping went well!



Thanks Nicole!!  Shopping was successful and now my holiday shopping is complete.


----------



## Lealu

chlamy said:


> Lealu, the old medium boy holds a bit more than M/L cf because it's wider. Their length is about the same but you can see in the pictures there's still a little bit of space in the boy for another flat pouch or an agenda. With the cf, it's hard to stuff the bag because the inner flap takes up the 'headroom' but with the boy, you can stuff it a bit and are still able to close the bag without any problem (you can kinda pile stuff up in the headroom space if you know what i mean). Hope the pictures help (i had a small burberry wallet and a 5x5" cosmetic pouch in the bag). [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544673
> View attachment 3544674


Thank you!  Pictures always help!


----------



## Lealu

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, this is Blue Roi 16C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545521


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lealu

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.
> View attachment 3545616


Perfection as always!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lealu said:


> Perfection as always!



You are very kind!! Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

Afternoon park time with toddler, wearing beloved woc with my new maxi dress (love the print!!)


----------



## HiEndGirl

M.Dressler said:


> Mini coco under dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545400



This coco looks sooo gorgeous [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418



Just seeing this reveal! L[emoji173]️VE it!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

kewlada said:


> interesting!! can show more photos of this beautiful clutch?!  TIA!



Sorry it took a while to get back to you. I had to take some more Picts. It's an older clutch/pouchette from the Cotton Club Ligne range. I got this from the Chicago boutique on my first trip to Chicago more years ago then I can remember. It was my very first CHANEL purchase and currently my only bag (although a new surprise coming for Xmas [emoji6])


----------



## kewlada

HiEndGirl said:


> Sorry it took a while to get back to you. I had to take some more Picts. It's an older clutch/pouchette from the Cotton Club Ligne range. I got this from the Chicago boutique on my first trip to Chicago more years ago then I can remember. It was my very first CHANEL purchase and currently my only bag (although a new surprise coming for Xmas [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 3546247
> 
> View attachment 3546248
> 
> View attachment 3546249



thanks for the photos!! can't wait to see your reveal when u get your surprise! excited for u!


----------



## yinnie

My fav nail colour [emoji1387]


----------



## Nanciii

Marlee said:


> Today I went shopping with a friend and my Boy
> View attachment 3545669



I generally prefer the double flaps, but this Boy is so pretty~definitely my fav Boy bag!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.
> View attachment 3545616





Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3545657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to do a little holiday shopping with this mini.



Stunning as always!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Stunning as always!!



Thank you Miss CC!!


----------



## ceedoan

Already moved my stuff in, love how she shines in the natural sunlight!! [emoji7] [emoji304]


----------



## Luv n bags

ceedoan said:


> Already moved my stuff in, love how she shines in the natural sunlight!! [emoji7] [emoji304]
> 
> View attachment 3546623



What color is this? Iridescent? It's gorgeous!


----------



## M.Dressler

Kendie26 said:


> You look exquisite! Wow, so very pretty [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji322]


Thank you Kendie26!


----------



## M.Dressler

Alexa67 said:


> Wow, perfect! What's nicer bag or dress?
> No answer


Thank you for your kind words, Alexa67!


----------



## yinnie

Bought this new picture frame, great for outfit style pic [emoji12] 

Minis with camellia sandals


----------



## obsessedwhermes

yinnie said:


> Bought this new picture frame, great for outfit style pic [emoji12]
> 
> Minis with camellia sandals
> 
> View attachment 3546828
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546829



Oh mine! So stylish n ready for summer!!


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> Already moved my stuff in, love how she shines in the natural sunlight!! [emoji7] [emoji304]
> 
> View attachment 3546623



So pretty!!! [emoji882]


----------



## Gatorgirl45

chlamy said:


> Out to lunch with my fav boy [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539211


Oh my so beautiful is this in lambskin?


----------



## Gatorgirl45

xactreality said:


> This is by far, the most stunning pair of ballerinas (in my opinion).. the color is just wow!
> 
> View attachment 3538278


Are these comfortable? I would love a pair for work. Too cute.


----------



## yinnie

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh mine! So stylish n ready for summer!!



Thanks [emoji253] 
I should say this is how I would dress for the summer here if I weren't pregnant - currently don't fit into those dresses or sandals, and minis sit weird with the bump [emoji12]


----------



## XCCX

Gatorgirl45 said:


> Are these comfortable? I would love a pair for work. Too cute.



Only when I got them half size bigger and by that I mean they're actually half size loose on me but this way they are very comfortable..


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418


Beautiful WOC and scarf!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.
> View attachment 3545616


You look stunning, love the dress!


Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3545657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to do a little holiday shopping with this mini.


Lovely cardigan!
And of course I love your bags.


----------



## chlamy

Gatorgirl45 said:


> Oh my so beautiful is this in lambskin?



It's actually calfskin. Very soft (not as soft as lamb tho) and smooth and surprisingly not high maintenance! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning, love the dress!
> 
> Lovely cardigan!
> And of course I love your bags.



Thank you Bibi.  You are very kind.


----------



## ceedoan

tigertrixie said:


> What color is this? Iridescent? It's gorgeous!



yeah it's iridescent purple goatskin from 16C.


----------



## coivcte

ceedoan said:


> Already moved my stuff in, love how she shines in the natural sunlight!! [emoji7] [emoji304]
> 
> View attachment 3546623


oh where did you manage to find her? congratulations!


----------



## Luv n bags

ceedoan said:


> yeah it's iridescent purple goatskin from 16C.



I need this in a purse form.  Do they make medium or large sizes? I haven't seen anything I wanted from Chanel until I saw this!


----------



## deltalady

My passenger for the day


----------



## nvie

Black Beauty on the way to work this morning.


----------



## nvie

Whoops, supposed to quote deltalady


----------



## nvie

deltalady said:


> My passenger for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547646



[emoji173]️ looks like we have the same passenger to work today. Love your red.


----------



## bh4me

Heading out to run a few errands...


----------



## yinnie

Another scorching hot day in Sydney [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️ lightweight woc is best accessory [emoji847]


----------



## Forex

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3547807
> 
> 
> Another scorching hot day in Sydney [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️ lightweight woc is best accessory [emoji847]



[emoji173]️ your outfit


----------



## s2_steph

First time passenger for this pretty thing today! Beautiful shiny, puffy caviar that is a true black


----------



## kkfiregirl

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3547807
> 
> 
> Another scorching hot day in Sydney [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️ lightweight woc is best accessory [emoji847]



Love the woc! The baby is almost here!!!


----------



## raspberrypink

Today is a raspberry pink kinda day for me.... [emoji1]. Chose a nail colour to match my bag....haha...


----------



## ceedoan

coivcte said:


> oh where did you manage to find her? congratulations!



on a resale site! i was checking every site, every day (sometimes multiple times a day!!!)  



tigertrixie said:


> I need this in a purse form.  Do they make medium or large sizes? I haven't seen anything I wanted from Chanel until I saw this!



this is from cruise 2016 collection (last year). it came in a m/l size the the classic flap; it also came in small, old medium, and new medium sizes in the boy style; also the WOC, small zippy wallet and of course this full sized wallet. there was purple, bronze and green iridescent goatskin but only the purple color "changes" in different lighting and angles (can look purple, green or grey depending on how the light hits it). hope this helps!! this collection has been one of the most popular Chanel has ever released. there are some bags for sale on the preloved/consignment market, but they are usually above retail and even so, usually sell quickly! which bag are you interested in?? you may want to post in the ISO thread so people can keep a eye and let you know if they see one


----------



## Marlee

Nanciii said:


> I generally prefer the double flaps, but this Boy is so pretty~definitely my fav Boy bag!



Thank you  I feel the same way, owning three flaps and only one Boy, but I really fell in love with this Boy and the stitching on it!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful WOC and scarf!


warm thanks Bibi...appreciate it...happiest of upcoming holidays to you dear Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Heading out to run a few errands...
> View attachment 3547728


WHOA! FABULOUS!! Do you mind me asking what color/year that is....brown is my favorite color & someday I'd like to own a brown C. You look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kendie26

raspberrypink said:


> Today is a raspberry pink kinda day for me.... [emoji1]. Chose a nail colour to match my bag....haha...


Totally gorgeous combo of bag & nails (& your name!) Love it all!


----------



## Kendie26

s2_steph said:


> First time passenger for this pretty thing today! Beautiful shiny, puffy caviar that is a true black
> View attachment 3547814


Beautiful! Congrats again s2_steph on this classic beauty. So thrilling on debut day...in the car, on your arm/shoulder,etc


----------



## s2_steph

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats again s2_steph on this classic beauty. So thrilling on debut day...in the car, on your arm/shoulder,etc



Thanks Kendie!! I waited so long to purchase her because I was never happy with the caviar quality or was distracted by seasonal pieces. When I finally decided that I really wanted the classic and saw how beautiful the caviar was with the most recent shipment, it was love at first sight. Every time I looked at her today, she just made me smile so much!


----------



## raspberrypink

Kendie26 said:


> Totally gorgeous combo of bag & nails (& your name!) Love it all!


Aw.... thanks Kendie26 [emoji8]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

s2_steph said:


> First time passenger for this pretty thing today! Beautiful shiny, puffy caviar that is a true black
> View attachment 3547814


is this a m/l? it looks like an east/west flap from that angle. either way, it's eye-catching!


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Totally gorgeous combo of bag & nails (& your name!) Love it all!



Beautiful bag and nail color


----------



## Forex

s2_steph said:


> First time passenger for this pretty thing today! Beautiful shiny, puffy caviar that is a true black
> View attachment 3547814



Wow. Your bag is so shiny and puffy [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

ceedoan said:


> on a resale site! i was checking every site, every day (sometimes multiple times a day!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> this is from cruise 2016 collection (last year). it came in a m/l size the the classic flap; it also came in small, old medium, and new medium sizes in the boy style; also the WOC, small zippy wallet and of course this full sized wallet. there was purple, bronze and green iridescent goatskin but only the purple color "changes" in different lighting and angles (can look purple, green or grey depending on how the light hits it). hope this helps!! this collection has been one of the most popular Chanel has ever released. there are some bags for sale on the preloved/consignment market, but they are usually above retail and even so, usually sell quickly! which bag are you interested in?? you may want to post in the ISO thread so people can keep a eye and let you know if they see one



Wow, you know your Chanel! I am looking for the Zip wallet.  I contacted Chanel and she doesn't know of any that are available.  I will look through the consignment shops and ISO (don't know what that is)...lol.


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! FABULOUS!! Do you mind me asking what color/year that is....brown is my favorite color & someday I'd like to own a brown C. You look AMAZING!!!


Thanks Kendie! You are always a sweetheart. I also love brown and was looking for a while. I got this about 2 years ago. It was released in 2002. I have no idea what the actual Chanel color name is...sorry. At that time of my search, I did not find this color at Chanel stores in the classic ml flap. I gave up on finding a new one. I don't know what it is about this color but I was so determined to get it at that time. I searched for pre-loved which also took forever. I was very skeptical since I've never had pre-loved prior  but it turned out well  I love it! Hope you find yours one day! Your collection is fabulous as it is!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Thanks Kendie! You are always a sweetheart. I also love brown and was looking for a while. I got this about 2 years ago. It was released in 2002. I have no idea what the actual Chanel color name is...sorry. At that time of my search, I did not find this color at Chanel stores in the classic ml flap. I gave up on finding a new one. I don't know what it is about this color but I was so determined to get it at that time. I searched for pre-loved which also took forever. I was very skeptical since I've never had pre-loved prior  but it turned out well  I love it! Hope you find yours one day! Your collection is fabulous as it is!



You are a doll! Appreciate your reply & I adore that bag-lucky you![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548272
> View attachment 3548274



Love your whole outfit kendie!! [emoji7]


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548272
> View attachment 3548274



I always love your statements
Never saw this kind of leather on a Chanel bag You have an idea how old she is? So you should respect her wish to go more often out with you because this elderly lady is in a great condition


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548272
> View attachment 3548274



Looks gorgeous with your pink outfit!!!


----------



## s2_steph

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is this a m/l? it looks like an east/west flap from that angle. either way, it's eye-catching!



Yes this is a m/l, I do see where you're coming from though, must be the angle of the photo. Always have been a terrible photographer



Forex said:


> Wow. Your bag is so shiny and puffy [emoji7]



Thanks dear!! She's made me fall in love with caviar again


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548272
> View attachment 3548274


Interesting!!! Thanks for the close up photo of the bag. that's very interesting even the hardware is perforated!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Love your whole outfit kendie!! [emoji7]





Alexa67 said:


> I always love your statements
> Never saw this kind of leather on a Chanel bag You have an idea how old she is? So you should respect her wish to go more often out with you because this elderly lady is in a great condition





Dextersmom said:


> Looks gorgeous with your pink outfit!!!





Vanana said:


> Interesting!!! Thanks for the close up photo of the bag. that's very interesting even the hardware is perforated!


You are all big LoveBugs & I thank you all (heck, so does my bag thank you too as she needs some lovin'!) Alexa~this perforated lambskin flap bag was from either 2008 or '09 I believe so I guess she's really not THAT old (just way older than all of my other chanels since I got all of them this year) & yes Vanana, I'm glad you noticed the hardware detail too!


----------



## jax818

[emoji4]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548272
> View attachment 3548274


 You look so nice and cozy with this little beauty! I especially love the hardware on it!


----------



## Chanel923

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3548579
> 
> [emoji4]


Love the bag .  How are you going to explain to Santa?  ....  my answer would be TPFer made me get it and Chanel godmother help out.


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3548579
> 
> [emoji4]



Omg gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> You look so nice and cozy with this little beauty! I especially love the hardware on it!


Aw, warm thanks dearest bh4me! You are right, the hardware is definitely different/interesting on her. When I bought it I was drawn to the 2 tone color HW.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel today. Kind of a love-hate relationship w/her [emoji23][emoji33]. She hates how I rarely reach for her, BUT when I do, I sincerely love her as it's my most carefree bag due to her age[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548272
> View attachment 3548274


Fabulous bag!


----------



## yinnie

A morning coffee read


----------



## Dextersmom

yinnie said:


> A morning coffee read
> 
> View attachment 3549211



Very pretty!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3548579
> 
> [emoji4]



This is by far my most favorite Boy design. I wish they would come out with a taupe chevron again (*sigh*).


----------



## raspberrypink

Taking him out today.... my golden boy....


----------



## yinnie

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank you! [emoji253] love seeing your in action pics too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Happy to score this Cuba textile flap bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

yinnie said:


> A morning coffee read
> 
> View attachment 3549211


LOVE the red WOC! Have the same book!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy to score this Cuba textile flap bag.
> 
> View attachment 3549550


Stunning bibi ❤️❤️


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy to score this Cuba textile flap bag.
> 
> View attachment 3549550


Beautiful modelling pics Bibi! I feel that bag is so versatile - you can dress it up and wear it in a casual way!
Love it!


----------



## aki_sato

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3547807
> 
> 
> Another scorching hot day in Sydney [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️ lightweight woc is best accessory [emoji847]


Beautiful for the sunny day!!
@yinnie We are definitely having a weird weather at the moment! 22 deg today and tomorrow forecasted to be 32!!!!!

When are you due???

I see how you just wear your Chanels so carefree!!! Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy to score this Cuba textile flap bag.
> 
> View attachment 3549550


 Woot Woot Dearest Bibi!!! Major LOVE!! You look fabulous (you always do rockin' your mods!) That is definitely one of my very favorites from cruise! Looking forward to seeing more of her in future. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## aki_sato

s2_steph said:


> First time passenger for this pretty thing today! Beautiful shiny, puffy caviar that is a true black
> View attachment 3547814


Big congrats @s2_steph 
I'm so thrilled for you! I was wondering about you since I haven't seen you on WA!

Lol
I'm so happy to see you find one that you love and make you smile!
Big congrats again! Enjoy and looking forward to seeing it more!


----------



## aki_sato

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3546217
> 
> 
> Afternoon park time with toddler, wearing beloved woc with my new maxi dress (love the print!!)


Love everything!
You are one stylish mama @yinnie


----------



## aki_sato

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3545882
> 
> 
> Nice and light woc for some Christmas shopping


Adore your style @yinnie 
You put me to shame! When I was pregnant all I wanted to wear is my PJ!!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3545657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to do a little holiday shopping with this mini.


Beautiful as always @Dextersmom 
I always have to tender sigh when I see your pics!
You own it! Every single piece you made it look like Uncle K just made it specifically for you!
I love how each of your bags suit you and your style very much!!


----------



## aki_sato

FunBagz said:


> Running errands with my navy chevron boy today...
> 
> View attachment 3545557


Beautiful!!!


----------



## aki_sato

M.Dressler said:


> Mini coco under dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545400


This is so pretty!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> My first WOC had her debut outting yesterday as we are out of town visiting friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545417
> View attachment 3545418


Ah darling S - swoon swoon!
You have so many special enviable Chanel pieces! How versatile is this little beauty!
How are you enjoying the WOC?
Beautiful style as always my dear friend!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Eh... tried on this Chanel cruise jacket though I decided not to buy (the price is not justifiable), might as well share since we took the effort of taking the photo!
> View attachment 3545057


Love this look @Vanana!
Glad you still posted the pics! Though I have to say I love your fabulous skirt than then Chane jacket!!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Ah darling S - swoon swoon!
> You have so many special enviable Chanel pieces! How versatile is this little beauty!
> How are you enjoying the WOC?
> Beautiful style as always my dear friend!


Hello sweet face!!! Thank you for your kind words...you always write the most lovely comments! I absolutely love the WOC! Color works with everything & it is great for travel (at least for me it has been)....I have work travel next week & I'll be taking it because I love how it fits easily into a larger tote without taking up much space (like my celine luggage tote) & then for night functions I just take the WOC. I'm sorry I'm forgetting if you have a WOC or are you thinking of one? Warm thanks to you again dearest S!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Miss CC said:


> Thank you!! I was picking up my VCA bracelet that I had to get resized [emoji38].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544238


Love this @Miss CC 
I am lusting on the same one but with malachite


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweet face!!! Thank you for your kind words...you always write the most lovely comments! I absolutely love the WOC! Color works with everything & it is great for travel (at least for me it has been)....I have work travel next week & I'll be taking it because I love how it fits easily into a larger tote without taking up much space (like my celine luggage tote) & then for night functions I just take the WOC. I'm sorry I'm forgetting if you have a WOC or are you thinking of one? Warm thanks to you again dearest S!!!


No one could be as sweet, generous and dearest as you my darling friend!
Yes, I was looking at your outfit and the WOC colour isn't any of the colours of your outfit yet, it works really well!
That is such a great idea of using it with large tote! I'll keep that in mind! 

Thank you for thinking of me! You're always so sweet! 
I don't have a WOC - wanted to get the chevron reissue WOC but of course Aussie didn't order it (as always).
It's in my wishlist definitely now after your beautiful enabling!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Friday!!!!!!
The Chanel day 
Though apology that I overpost this bag so much! 
I can't believe how much I love a boy bag!


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Big congrats @s2_steph
> I'm so thrilled for you! I was wondering about you since I haven't seen you on WA!
> 
> Lol
> I'm so happy to see you find one that you love and make you smile!
> Big congrats again! Enjoy and looking forward to seeing it more!



Thank you dear!! I'm so glad I finally got her! All your encouragement to get her sooner rather than later definitely helped.

I've just been so busy with work lately for end of year wind up so havent had a chance to catch up on WA. I'm still waiting for my last Cruise piece to turn up as well before I do my reveals (pink chevron square mini). Loved seeing your boy jacket, suits you so well.


----------



## yinnie

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE the red WOC! Have the same book!



I have only just started reading (got through introduction and prologue), even though I bought the book a couple of years ago. Have you finished reading? 
I love the cover of the book, the quilting is actually embossed so you feel the quilting which feels extra special chanel [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> No one could be as sweet, generous and dearest as you my darling friend!
> Yes, I was looking at your outfit and the WOC colour isn't any of the colours of your outfit yet, it works really well!
> That is such a great idea of using it with large tote! I'll keep that in mind!
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me! You're always so sweet!
> I don't have a WOC - wanted to get the chevron reissue WOC but of course Aussie didn't order it (as always).
> It's in my wishlist definitely now after your beautiful enabling!!!


Yes, some colors are just so versatile (imho) to work w/ anything & that's how I feel about my WOC.. OK, I will keep a lookout for a chevron reissue WOC & let you know if I find any!


----------



## yinnie

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful for the sunny day!!
> @yinnie We are definitely having a weird weather at the moment! 22 deg today and tomorrow forecasted to be 32!!!!!
> 
> When are you due???
> 
> I see how you just wear your Chanels so carefree!!! Love it!



Yes I do not understand this crazy change in weather either... all I know is I need aircon hahaha I'm due in feb so have pretty much most of the summer to go with my little bun in the oven, and the weather is not helping with the swelling sigh
I generally only buy caviar bags so I can be so carefree with them! Actually I only have one lamb bag and it's a sturdy vintage mini, which is also carefree.  
The bag I have to baby the most is actually Celine box in smooth calf - it is so delicate! 

PS I love your chain boy bag... you should wear it out more often [emoji12] I remember you've said you only wear it on Fridays?


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!!!!
> The Chanel day
> Though apology that I overpost this bag so much!
> I can't believe how much I love a boy bag!


 IN LOVE w/ THIS BABY!! He is freaking STUNNING....prettiest, most handsome Boy around. So glad you decided to get him & are loving him. Looks perfect on you...love the proportion...MAGNIFICNT dearest aki_sato!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful as always @Dextersmom
> I always have to tender sigh when I see your pics!
> You own it! Every single piece you made it look like Uncle K just made it specifically for you!
> I love how each of your bags suit you and your style very much!!



Thank you so much aki_sato!!  That is very sweet of you to say and I appreciate it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy to score this Cuba textile flap bag.
> 
> View attachment 3549550



This unique beauty looks PERFECT on you, Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!!!!
> The Chanel day
> Though apology that I overpost this bag so much!
> I can't believe how much I love a boy bag!



LOVE to see your Boy today and everyday!!  You look fabulous with him!


----------



## Bibi25260

yinnie said:


> I have only just started reading (got through introduction and prologue), even though I bought the book a couple of years ago. Have you finished reading?
> I love the cover of the book, the quilting is actually embossed so you feel the quilting which feels extra special chanel [emoji847]


I have to read it also! I'll saving it for a vacation. I got it as part of my birthday gift also couple of years ago, I have a other book about her that I have read so I guess this one isn't that much different.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Stunning bibi ❤️❤️


Thank you! 


aki_sato said:


> Beautiful modelling pics Bibi! I feel that bag is so versatile - you can dress it up and wear it in a casual way!
> Love it!


Thank you! Yes I believe it is versatile also.


Kendie26 said:


> Woot Woot Dearest Bibi!!! Major LOVE!! You look fabulous (you always do rockin' your mods!) That is definitely one of my very favorites from cruise! Looking forward to seeing more of her in future. CONGRATS!!!


Thank you so much dear Kendie, you're so sweet! Of course more mod shots will follow in the future. 


Dextersmom said:


> This unique beauty looks PERFECT on you, Bibi!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!!!!
> The Chanel day
> Though apology that I overpost this bag so much!
> I can't believe how much I love a boy bag!


Keep the pics coming of this gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking my classic caviar WOC out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> Love this @Miss CC
> I am lusting on the same one but with malachite



Thank you aki_sato!!  Malachite is stunning!! I'm thinking about the mother of pearl or onyx next [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!!!!
> The Chanel day
> Though apology that I overpost this bag so much!
> I can't believe how much I love a boy bag!



I love this boy jacket [emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my classic caviar WOC out to dinner tonight.



Gorgeous!!  You always look so effortless [emoji4].


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my classic caviar WOC out to dinner tonight.


your typical vision of lovelieness!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> your typical vision of lovelieness!





Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!  You always look so effortless [emoji4].



Thank you Miss CC and Kendie!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.
> View attachment 3550767


yesterday the red sweater & red flats, today the blues in both....ugh I'm jealous!!! You always nail it DM


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.
> View attachment 3550767



Your whole outfit looks so cute. I love your square mini.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.
> View attachment 3550767


You're just hitting it out of the park with both outfits DM.  Just love .  I love the shiny RHW in this mini too.  It gives it a very modern vibe just like the so black but less dangerous feel.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> You're just hitting it out of the park with both outfits DM.  Just love .  I love the shiny RHW in this mini too.  It gives it a very modern vibe just like the so black but less dangerous feel.





Kendie26 said:


> yesterday the red sweater & red flats, today the blues in both....ugh I'm jealous!!! You always nail it DM





nicole0612 said:


> Your whole outfit looks so cute. I love your square mini.



Thank you all so much!! 
 Nicole, it is rectangular - just fyi. 
Chanel923, I just love how you describe the shiny rhw! 
Kendie, I am having fun with colors this week - thank you for noticing.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my classic caviar WOC out to dinner tonight.


I love the shade and pops of red in your outfit!



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.
> View attachment 3550767


I passed on all the "so blacks" in recent season because although I love the edgy look, I wanted some contrast. I am now patiently awaiting for the perfect 226 with shiny ruthenium hardware as I just love how this hardware has that same effect, but provides a much more polished and IMO needed contrast to the black leather. I love your mini and so jealous as I await for a bag with that hardware myself.


----------



## kulasa87

Love my new gold shoes ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I love the shade and pops of red in your outfit!
> 
> 
> I passed on all the "so blacks" in recent season because although I love the edgy look, I wanted some contrast. I am now patiently awaiting for the perfect 226 with shiny ruthenium hardware as I just love how this hardware has that same effect, but provides a much more polished and IMO needed contrast to the black leather. I love your mini and so jealous as I await for a bag with that hardware myself.



Thank you Vanana!  A 226 with shiny rhw sounds beautiful and once you have it in your hands, it will have been worth the wait.  Please don't be jealous of my little bag.  Your collection is beyond stunning and I always look forward to your posts and reveals.


----------



## Dextersmom

kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3550993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new gold shoes ❤️❤️❤️



They are really beautiful and look so pretty on you!!!


----------



## Chanel923

kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3550993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new gold shoes ❤️❤️❤️


Love this pair of ballerina.  It matches so well with the GHW on the bags.


----------



## yinnie

Hubby took me out to circus performance at the opera house, view of the harbour bridge from inside at intermission - icons of Sydney [emoji847]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.
> View attachment 3550767



Another lovely outfit and your mini is tdf [emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Kendie26

kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3550993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new gold shoes ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous!!! They look beautiful on you!! LOVE them!


----------



## Alexa67

This morning before I went to a small breakfast, I took this quick pic.


----------



## M.Dressler

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lamb mini and I am really loving the shiny ruthenium hardware.
> View attachment 3550767



Pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

M.Dressler said:


> Pretty!





Miss CC said:


> Another lovely outfit and your mini is tdf [emoji7][emoji7].



Thank you both!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> This morning before I went to a small breakfast, I took this quick pic.
> View attachment 3551134



Gorgeous mini!


----------



## CClovesbags

Taking my little ones out for hot chocolate at Starbucks


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 and sparkly brooch. Black and gold makes me so happy.


----------



## Alexa67

CClovesbags said:


> Taking my little ones out for hot chocolate at Starbucks
> View attachment 3551309


Such a pretty and never seen bag. And fantastic to put a color pop rodeo on absolutely my style with the 100% matching scarf.


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 and sparkly brooch. Black and gold makes me so happy.
> View attachment 3551322
> View attachment 3551323
> View attachment 3551324


Rose and black one of my preferred combos. And this reissue cross here again my way and go deeper and deeper in my wish dreams.
Please girls don't post it again next few month.


----------



## CClovesbags

Alexa67 said:


> Such a pretty and never seen bag. And fantastic to put a color pop rodeo on absolutely my style with the 100% matching scarf.



Thank you for the lovely comment. Happy holidays [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Headed out into the coooooold. Classic Single Flap in 10c red caviar.


----------



## aki_sato

Alexa67 said:


> This morning before I went to a small breakfast, I took this quick pic.
> View attachment 3551134


 This is so beautiful @Alexa67 you wear it so well!
N love your leopard shoes!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 and sparkly brooch. Black and gold makes me so happy.
> View attachment 3551322
> View attachment 3551323
> View attachment 3551324


Love this! Swoon! One of my favourite bag of 2016! 
Beautiful brooch too!
Might your phone cover from Rifle paper co?


----------



## aki_sato

Miss CC said:


> Thank you aki_sato!!  Malachite is stunning!! I'm thinking about the mother of pearl or onyx next [emoji4].


Oh both are so drool worthy Miss CC!! Can't wait to see which ones unfold for you next!


----------



## aki_sato

Miss CC said:


> I love this boy jacket [emoji7].


Thank you! I'm so biased too since the leather is so scrumptious


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 and sparkly brooch. Black and gold makes me so happy.
> View attachment 3551322
> View attachment 3551323
> View attachment 3551324



Looking gorgeous and love all the arm candy [emoji173]️.


----------



## Alexa67

aki_sato said:


> This is so beautiful @Alexa67 you wear it so well!
> N love your leopard shoes!!!


Thank you so much Aki sato. I'm a 2color girl, so I choose these shoes. Not the most comfortables but nice 
They are from Pretty Ballerina and its pony fur, so the pattern looks very real.



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous mini!


Thank you Dextersmom


----------



## Miss CC

Alexa67 said:


> This morning before I went to a small breakfast, I took this quick pic.
> View attachment 3551134



Such a cute bag!!


----------



## Alexa67

CClovesbags said:


> Thank you for the lovely comment. Happy holidays [emoji4]


I wish you also happy holidays 
P.S. See your avatar, Beautiful  I have the same twilly on my Kelly


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Looking gorgeous and love all the arm candy [emoji173]️.





Alexa67 said:


> Rose and black one of my preferred combos. And this reissue cross here again my way and go deeper and deeper in my wish dreams.
> Please girls don't post it again next few month.





aki_sato said:


> Love this! Swoon! One of my favourite bag of 2016!
> Beautiful brooch too!
> Might your phone cover from Rifle paper co?



Thank you all for the lovely compliments!! 
aki_sato, my phone case is made by a brand called Sonix.  I find it difficult to find cute cases for my Galaxy. I have to hunt.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed out into the coooooold. Classic Single Flap in 10c red caviar.
> View attachment 3551404



Stunning color!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Date night....


----------



## Alexa67

Miss CC said:


> Such a cute bag!!


Thanks for your lovely words.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> This morning before I went to a small breakfast, I took this quick pic.
> View attachment 3551134


WOW!! You look so chic & effortlessly pretty! LOVE your mini & love it on you!!! Great mod!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> Date night....
> View attachment 3551614


Very pretty & unique!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> WOW!! You look so chic & effortlessly pretty! LOVE your mini & love it on you!!! Great mod!


Kind like each time dear Kendie 
And I but on some shoes


----------



## nickiawa

Here is my new wallet! i absolutely love it, i made an unboxing video here if anyone wants to see  I was thinking about buying another boy bag, which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## nickiawa

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


That outfit is so cute!


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> Very pretty & unique!



Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## Jereni

Rose gold/bronze jumbo today and pearls.


----------



## kulasa87

Dextersmom said:


> They are really beautiful and look so pretty on you!!!


Thanks! One of my 2016 Chanel favorites


----------



## kulasa87

Chanel923 said:


> Love this pair of ballerina.  It matches so well with the GHW on the bags.


Thank you, my friend! Did I mention it's on sale?  LOL! I totally scored!


----------



## KK11MMM

Absolutely beautiful necklace, so pretty x


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 and sparkly brooch. Black and gold makes me so happy.
> View attachment 3551322
> View attachment 3551323
> View attachment 3551324


Both bag and brooch is amazingly gorgeous  DM!


----------



## Chanel923

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed out into the coooooold. Classic Single Flap in 10c red caviar.
> View attachment 3551404


OMG, what a beautiful red.  This bag is such a teaser for those of us still waiting to add a red bag to our collection.  But for now, we'll just have to admire and drool over yours


----------



## Chanel923

kulasa87 said:


> Thank you, my friend! Did I mention it's on sale?  LOL! I totally scored!


What on SALE? You lucky girl.  Is it from the spring summer collection? If yes then ballerinas twin my friend.  They run 1 full size too small for me (I pick up size 7.5 and I'm a 6.5 and 7 on other ballerinas). Wear her well, she perfect for the holiday seasons


----------



## Chanel923

Jereni said:


> Rose gold/bronze jumbo today and pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3551972


I love this bag! So beautiful


----------



## kulasa87

Chanel923 said:


> What on SALE? You lucky girl.  Is it from the spring summer collection? If yes then ballerinas twin my friend.  They run 1 full size too small for me (I pick up size 7.5 and I'm a 6.5 and 7 on other ballerinas). Wear her well, she perfect for the holiday seasons


Yes, I got it last Friday at Neimans 33% off.  I think it's from 16S or 16A collection. I will wear them Christmas eve. Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

Meeting a friend for lunch, with 224 reissue [emoji847]


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Both bag and brooch is amazingly gorgeous  DM!



Thank you so much Chanel923!!


----------



## Mendezhm

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3545882
> 
> 
> Nice and light woc for some Christmas shopping



This red is perfect. What season is it from? [emoji173]️


----------



## yinnie

Mendezhm said:


> This red is perfect. What season is it from? [emoji173]️



Thanks! The red was 11P from memory. I think it's a slightly darker shade of red to 00V.


----------



## yinnie

yinnie said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch, with 224 reissue [emoji847]
> View attachment 3552347



Just flipped the photo


----------



## Kendie26

Traveling for big work meeting this week with my new WOC & mulberry bayswater  for work documents ...I love them together [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




WOC perfect  for night functions!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Rose gold/bronze jumbo today and pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3551972



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji8][emoji8][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Traveling for big work meeting this week with my new WOC & mulberry bayswater  for work documents ...I love them together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552893
> View attachment 3552894
> 
> WOC perfect  for night functions!



Beautiful outfit Kendie. Your Baywater looks so pretty too, did you use any conditioner on it? My baywater looks very dry right now I barely take it out


----------



## Forex

Jereni said:


> Rose gold/bronze jumbo today and pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3551972



Beautiful bag Jereni. I [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️ this color


----------



## Rami00

Mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Traveling for big work meeting this week with my new WOC & mulberry bayswater  for work documents ...I love them together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552893
> View attachment 3552894
> 
> WOC perfect  for night functions!



What a hard worker you are!!!  You will be the most stylish one for miles with that chevron baby!!!!


----------



## Vanana

On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Traveling for big work meeting this week with my new WOC & mulberry bayswater  for work documents ...I love them together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552893
> View attachment 3552894
> 
> WOC perfect  for night functions!


Right! They look really good together, so it's great to mix brand 
Your style for after work looks sooo cozy  I absolutely like the ruching collar (does they call so?)
Oh the last days before holiday and you have to go on a business trip and


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Mini


Well hello long time no see bling bling! I say this as I furiously apply hand cream...


----------



## ironic568

Rami00 said:


> Mini



Your photos are always such a pleasure for the eyes!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011


Bag twins! Beautiful shot


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> Well hello long time no see bling bling! I say this as I furiously apply hand cream...


Hahaha! My hands, well the whole body is drying out in negative temperatures. Long time, I hope you are well.


----------



## Rami00

ironic568 said:


> Your photos are always such a pleasure for the eyes!


Thank you babe!


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! My hands, well the whole body is drying out in negative temperatures. Long time, I hope you are well.


Your hands are so beautiful that they are more gorgeous than those hand models for nail polish ads. Anyway, they match your elegant taste   Gotta agree with you on the temperature front.... but hey! on the plus side, time for Chanel tweed!


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Bag twins! Beautiful shot


Thanks! you should see how dumb I looked when I tried to hold my camera for this angle though... My husband had a good laugh


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011



Beautiful blues and I just love that brooch!!


----------



## jax818

Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011



Bag twins! [emoji7]


----------



## Baghongkonglady

I lo


Kendie26 said:


> Traveling for big work meeting this week with my new WOC & mulberry bayswater  for work documents ...I love them together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552893
> View attachment 3552894
> 
> WOC perfect  for night functions!


 love your combo! I really like mulberry for larger bags. Xxx


----------



## animal 1

Rami00 said:


> Mini



Um, I absolutely ADORE this bag! 



Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011



Love the blues! Your bag is gorgeous and the brooch...eeek! LOVE


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful blues and I just love that brooch!!


Thank you I love that brooch too. it goes well with simple styles. though not as easy to wear compared to the CC brooches, It's blingy... love it lots and had to have it. no regrets at all so far!


----------



## Vanana

animal 1 said:


> Um, I absolutely ADORE this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blues! Your bag is gorgeous and the brooch...eeek! LOVE


Thanks so much! The brooch is definitely a nice variation from my CC brooches. I love crest brooches and a Chanel one? sign me up   Chanel knows it's a popular one and constantly sold out so they send a couple over every so often to the Chanel boutiques. If you do love it, keep an eye out or just ask your local Chanel SA I'm sure they can locate/transfer it in for you if you're interested.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> Bag twins! [emoji7]


Ohhh I just realized I'm 4th twinges with you guys!? lol I'm happy 
I just got mine last month. Actually I don't remember well when USA boutiques / dept got this blue lamb square - I guess probably it was sold out quickly before summer I even would seen yet? I didn't see at my local boutiques. My fitst encounter was in November at boutique in Paris and surprisingly there were still a few in stock and two were even on display at the shelves last month. This blue lamb is such a cutie and so pretty in person and couldn't resist.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011


Ohhh I love your outfit makes the blue mini even prettier and pop


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Mini


Gorgeous!   What a beautiful photo...Just Breathtaking....No words 
I love your both of LOVE Cartier stacked with gorgeous tennis bracelet on your silky hand


----------



## Chanel923

Rami00 said:


> Mini


Just gorgeous, fun and festive


----------



## greyskies

My velvet flap and two hour delay to kick off the holidays.


----------



## Dextersmom

greyskies said:


> View attachment 3553208
> 
> My velvet flap and two hour delay to kick off the holidays.



Sorry about your delay.  Your flap is a beauty.


----------



## bh4me

Took my boy for some last minute shopping...


----------



## Luxzenith

Ice coffee in the hot hot weather here in Asia.. And I decided to add on this Xmas 2012 charm that came with my purchases onto my coco mini shearling Chanel


----------



## Acctt

My beautiful new WOC with me in church on my birthday!


----------



## FunBagz

Ugly Christmas Sweater day in the office with my red M/L CF!  Happy Holidays, TPFers!


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Ugly Christmas Sweater day in the office with my red M/L CF!  Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3553468


Hohoho, why ugly? If not yet at which time we can wear funny thinks like this?
this is the time we can take out all our kitsch stuff without any regred 
Even for you a nice Holiday time


----------



## Luxzenith

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3553426
> 
> 
> My beautiful new WOC with me in church on my birthday!



I was offered this and I gave it up.. Super regretting it after seeing your shot!! 

Lovely WOC!!


----------



## kath00

My only reissue -- a deep purple from a few years ago.


----------



## roxaana

kath00 said:


> My only reissue -- a deep purple from a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3553497



Love your reissue and your bracelets too!


----------



## Dextersmom

bh4me said:


> Took my boy for some last minute shopping...
> View attachment 3553320



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

kath00 said:


> My only reissue -- a deep purple from a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3553497



What a beautiful classic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3553426
> 
> 
> My beautiful new WOC with me in church on my birthday!



Your WOC looks stunning!!


----------



## UCDChick08

Road trip! [emoji594]


----------



## animal 1

greyskies said:


> View attachment 3553208
> 
> My velvet flap and two hour delay to kick off the holidays.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Traveling for big work meeting this week with my new WOC & mulberry bayswater  for work documents ...I love them together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552893
> View attachment 3552894
> 
> WOC perfect  for night functions!



Perfect combination. [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> Mini



Beautiful and blingy mini Rami!!  And loving all your Cartier accessories especially that juc ring!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011



Looking fabulous and loving your blue mini!! [emoji170]


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> On my way to the boutique today. Totally smurfed out with my brooch and mini
> View attachment 3553011


Perfect match, all in blue shades. And I like to wear Chanel's with jeans and casual outfit.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Right! They look really good together, so it's great to mix brand
> Your style for after work looks sooo cozy  I absolutely like the ruching collar (does they call so?)
> Oh the last days before holiday and you have to go on a business trip and





Forex said:


> Beautiful outfit Kendie. Your Baywater looks so pretty too, did you use any conditioner on it? My baywater looks very dry right now I barely take it out





Dextersmom said:


> What a hard worker you are!!!  You will be the most stylish one for miles with that chevron baby!!!!


Thanks so much lovely friends & sorry delay (work meeting craziness).
Alexa-yes, ruched collar on jacket....it's quite old but it's super comfy & good for work "Business Casual" at our meetings. Not fun traveling week leading up to Christmas but it's major good news for our company so we had to have meeting before year end. I have yet to start Christmas shopping...ugh!!!
Forex~I have the Colonii cream for my Mulberry but I haven't used it yet (I'm lazy I guess)but I really need to put it on there for winter time! If yours is dry, I'd def treat it as I'm sure you have a beauty Bays!
DM-thankyou dear & the chevron did get a few looks/compliments from some "inquiring minds" at our meeting!


----------



## Kendie26

greyskies said:


> View attachment 3553208
> 
> My velvet flap and two hour delay to kick off the holidays.


AMAZING color on this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Took my boy for some last minute shopping...
> View attachment 3553320


Wowee, that is one hot, gorgeous modshot!! Stunning everything!


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> I lo
> love your combo! I really like mulberry for larger bags. Xxx


thank you dearest Baghongkonglady! Mulberry does indeed have some amazing bags, larger & I like their smaller & mini Lily's too. It's 1 of my top 3 favorite brands along w/ chanel & Bal.


----------



## chicnfab

Last minute shopping with my duo


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Looking fabulous and loving your blue mini!! [emoji170]


Thank you! I love bright saturated colors for fun


----------



## Sparkletastic

Living "regular" life: waiting for the doctor with my black shimmer patent single classic flap jumbo.


----------



## catfancier3

kulasa87 said:


> View attachment 3550993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new gold shoes ❤️❤️❤️


Those are gorgeous. Would you mind sharing the product number so I can call the 800 number and see if they are still available anywhere in my size? Would appreciate so much. Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicnfab said:


> Last minute shopping with my duo


we're bag twins!! love my duo too! looks great crossbody


----------



## ccbaggirl89

greyskies said:


> View attachment 3553208
> 
> My velvet flap and two hour delay to kick off the holidays.


 velvet for the holiday season, great time to wear that bag!


----------



## Kaoli

My favorite bag [emoji173]


----------



## lolalein

UCDChick08 said:


> Road trip! [emoji594]
> 
> View attachment 3553602



What a gem [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


----------



## ksheika

steffysstyle said:


> Pink and grey kinda day
> 
> View attachment 3528785



Drool worthy!


----------



## Kendie26

Kaoli said:


> My favorite bag [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554188
> View attachment 3554189


WOW, what an INCREDIBLE bag AND INCREDIBLE, gorgeous views out of windows!!!


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> we're bag twins!! love my duo too! looks great crossbody


Yeah... twinsiessss.. it hits in the right place on me..


----------



## raspberrypink

Kaoli said:


> My favorite bag [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554188
> View attachment 3554189


What a view! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] nice shot! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## StefaniJoy

That is a beautiful picture! [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into the rain with my bronze mini.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3554624


Love your causal chic style.  That bronze mini really kicks it up a notch .


----------



## nuaimi

steffysstyle said:


> Pink and grey kinda day
> 
> View attachment 3528785



Very lovely. Gray and pink [emoji7] very classy bag and clothes combination


----------



## nuaimi

Sitting in a coffeeshop with my boy WOC. I rarely use this purse is annoying me that is in lamb skin and easy scratch. I not sure if I should sale it and try to get it in caviar leather which is difficult to get or keep it, because I'm afraid to regret latter


----------



## yinnie

Merry Christmas all chanel loving tpfers!   

Hand made bouquet of flower chocolates and my festively coloured red woc


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love your causal chic style.  That bronze mini really kicks it up a notch .



Thank you!!


----------



## LI94

instagram.com/linali1994


----------



## ironic568

.


----------



## ironic568

bh4me said:


> Took my boy for some last minute shopping...
> View attachment 3553320



_"I am too sexy for my love, I'm too sexy for your eyes, too sexy for this picture, too sexy, too sexy..." _


You and your boy look beautiful!!


----------



## Kaoli

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, what an INCREDIBLE bag AND INCREDIBLE, gorgeous views out of windows!!!





raspberrypink said:


> What a view! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] nice shot! Gorgeous bag!



Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## Alexa67

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3554752
> 
> Sitting in a coffeeshop with my boy WOC. I rarely use this purse is annoying me that is in lamb skin and easy scratch. I not sure if I should sale it and try to get it in caviar leather which is difficult to get or keep it, because I'm afraid to regret latter


I love this Boy WOC. It looks in lamb leather very very nice and the matte gold HW match very well. But I can understand your afraidness. Im also looking for one in caviar. To hold or not is a heart question


----------



## snibor

Pulled out a real oldie that I have not used in long time!  I have been rediscovering my older items lately. Not in the best condition but still cute and I do believe even though not a classic style, its still fashionable despite its age. Chanel is timeless!


----------



## steffysstyle

nuaimi said:


> Very lovely. Gray and pink [emoji7] very classy bag and clothes combination



Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel beauty items in action


----------



## tv_vt1809

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel beauty items in action
> View attachment 3555384


What a lovely shot!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Quick outing with the Woc today, such an easy, fuss-free little bag!


----------



## steffysstyle

tv_vt1809 said:


> What a lovely shot!


Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

tv_vt1809 said:


> Quick outing with the Woc today, such an easy, fuss-free little bag!



Can't go wrong with classics!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel beauty items in action
> View attachment 3555384


You are the master at the prettiest neutrals!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> You are the master at the prettiest neutrals!



Thank you so much!


----------



## bakeacookie

Out to tea


----------



## sparks1007

Been waiting ages for this. Just bought a preloved caviar jumbo shw last month. I bought one that probably cost more than it should but was still over 40% under retail. It'seems quite smooshy but that means it works well as casual wear. Anyway. Sorry about the messy changing room. Christmas panic shopping.


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Quick outing with the Woc today, such an easy, fuss-free little bag!


well Hello GORGEOUS!!! What a beautiful mod....you look phenomenal!! LOVE it all! STUNNING


----------



## tv_vt1809

Kendie26 said:


> well Hello GORGEOUS!!! What a beautiful mod....you look phenomenal!! LOVE it all! STUNNING


Thanks so much sweetie


----------



## Angel1219

Dark navy jumbo with dark silver hardware at our local annual Christmas light show.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Merry Christmas and a fabulous New Years to all my tPF friends. [emoji319][emoji322] Hoping to me more active on this thread after Santa stops by [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

tv_vt1809 said:


> Quick outing with the Woc today, such an easy, fuss-free little bag!



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Angel1219

Sorry last post didn't save the attachment. Here's the navy jumbo with dark silver hardware at our local annual Christmas light show.


----------



## ceedoan

Merry Christmas Eve fellow Chanel lovers!! finally taking out my chevron mini - she is stunning and probably my favorite in my collection [emoji4]


----------



## tv_vt1809

kkfiregirl said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you dear


----------



## jax818

ceedoan said:


> Merry Christmas Eve fellow Chanel lovers!! finally taking out my chevron mini - she is stunning and probably my favorite in my collection [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3556391



LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!  I would totally get this if I didn't have a black medium in chevron already. (Sigh). She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## nekohime

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319] 

I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Vanana

ceedoan said:


> Merry Christmas Eve fellow Chanel lovers!! finally taking out my chevron mini - she is stunning and probably my favorite in my collection [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3556391


She is sooo pretty


----------



## Vanana

nekohime said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319]
> 
> I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556482
> View attachment 3556483


Yay 1st in action of the pink chevron  you look awesome!!! The white shirt goes real well with this blush pink too - perfect shot.


----------



## nekohime

Vanana said:


> Yay 1st in action of the pink chevron  you look awesome!!! The white shirt goes real well with this blush pink too - perfect shot.



Thank you @Vanana!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

A Christmas pairs by a chance ~
Merry Merry Christmas everyone ~


----------



## tv_vt1809

Out with my m/l classic flap in pink chevron calfskin today


----------



## tv_vt1809

nekohime said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319]
> 
> I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556482
> View attachment 3556483


So lovely!! I also brought my medium flap in this same combo out today


----------



## raspberrypink

nekohime said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319]
> 
> I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556482
> View attachment 3556483


You look so gorgeous and your outfit looks amazing! You look just like a model! That bag is beautiful by the way ... everything is so well put together! Merry Christmas!


----------



## nekohime

raspberrypink said:


> You look so gorgeous and your outfit looks amazing! You look just like a model! That bag is beautiful by the way ... everything is so well put together! Merry Christmas!



Ur comment is making me blush!![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji85] so kind of u!!! Thank u so much and merry Christmas to u too!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

nekohime said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319]
> 
> I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556482
> View attachment 3556483



Such a pretty soft pink!! We'll be bag twins soon [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my m/l classic flap in pink chevron calfskin today



Just beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## nekohime

tv_vt1809 said:


> So lovely!! I also brought my medium flap in this same combo out today



[emoji173]️ it!!!![emoji8]


----------



## nekohime

Miss CC said:


> Such a pretty soft pink!! We'll be bag twins soon [emoji4].



Yay!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> Merry Christmas Eve fellow Chanel lovers!! finally taking out my chevron mini - she is stunning and probably my favorite in my collection [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3556391



She absolutely is stunning ceedoan!!  Merry Christmas Eve [emoji319].


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for brunch earlier today. 
happy holidays to those who celebrate.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3556491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas pairs by a chance ~
> Merry Merry Christmas everyone ~



I love your festive mini's!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my m/l classic flap in pink chevron calfskin today


Beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my very first Chanel tonight; my gray stingray WOC.  Wishing everyone a lovely Christmas Eve.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3556491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas pairs by a chance ~
> Merry Merry Christmas everyone ~



so festive, love it!


----------



## mfa777

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3556491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas pairs by a chance ~
> Merry Merry Christmas everyone ~



Love red mini! Is it from current season?


----------



## Chanel923

nekohime said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319]
> 
> I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556482
> View attachment 3556483


Wow, she is really beautiful


----------



## Chanel923

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my m/l classic flap in pink chevron calfskin today


Just love


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very first Chanel tonight; my gray stingray WOC.  Wishing everyone a lovely Christmas Eve.
> View attachment 3556591
> View attachment 3556592


Absolutely beautiful DM.


----------



## Chanel923

ceedoan said:


> Merry Christmas Eve fellow Chanel lovers!! finally taking out my chevron mini - she is stunning and probably my favorite in my collection [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3556391


Wow, Wow, and Wow .


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very first Chanel tonight; my gray stingray WOC.  Wishing everyone a lovely Christmas Eve.
> View attachment 3556591
> View attachment 3556592



One of my favs!!  Merry Christmas [emoji4].


----------



## wintersun

Stylish Christmas nevertheless!


----------



## Shananana

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3546267
> 
> 
> My fav nail colour [emoji1387]



Best color ever.[emoji253]


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!! I am out with her on this special day! Wish all of you a very merry Christmas and happy holidays!!![emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji319]
> 
> I am soooo in [emoji173]️ with this bag!![emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556482
> View attachment 3556483


Wowee you look so very beautiful!!! Perfectly dressed/accessorized! I'm thrilled, along w/ so many others here, to be bag twins w/ you on this special baby!


----------



## Kendie26

Angel1219 said:


> View attachment 3556387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry last post didn't save the attachment. Here's the navy jumbo with dark silver hardware at our local annual Christmas light show.


Seriously LOVE your mod & this entire pic....you look awesome!! Love that heart umbrella too!


----------



## yinnie

Festive red - bag and nails [emoji268][emoji318][emoji320][emoji173]️


----------



## San2222

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tv_vt1809

San2222 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556760
> View attachment 3556761


What an amazing red


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> One of my favs!!  Merry Christmas [emoji4].





Chanel923 said:


> Absolutely beautiful DM.



Thanks to both of you and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Dextersmom

San2222 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556760
> View attachment 3556761



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss CC

San2222 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556760
> View attachment 3556761



You look great!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very first Chanel tonight; my gray stingray WOC.  Wishing everyone a lovely Christmas Eve.
> View attachment 3556591
> View attachment 3556592


So lovely and super stylish!!!! Merry Xmas DM!!


----------



## Auvina15

San2222 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556760
> View attachment 3556761


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3556738
> 
> 
> Festive red - bag and nails [emoji268][emoji318][emoji320][emoji173]️


What a stunning red, great shot!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ceedoan said:


> Merry Christmas Eve fellow Chanel lovers!! finally taking out my chevron mini - she is stunning and probably my favorite in my collection [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3556391


Absolutely stunning!!! Merry Xmas my dear Ceedoan!!!


----------



## Angel1219

Kendie26 said:


> Seriously LOVE your mod & this entire pic....you look awesome!! Love that heart umbrella too!


Thank you Kendie! I'm blushing! Wishing you and your family a very Merry Christmas


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Happy holidays!!
Recent photos with Chanel.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely and super stylish!!!! Merry Xmas DM!!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## bakeacookie

Christmas handbag and charm combo!


----------



## Mosman

Out shopping with Ms Mini.


----------



## Acctt

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Always New LV

Strolling New York City with chic gift from hubby!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3557184


VS Angel!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3557185


----------



## bh4me

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!





Kendie26 said:


> Wowee, that is one hot, gorgeous modshot!! Stunning everything!





ironic568 said:


> _"I am too sexy for my love, I'm too sexy for your eyes, too sexy for this picture, too sexy, too sexy..." _
> 
> 
> You and your boy look beautiful!!



Merry Christmas and thank you all! @ironic568 this is funny...lol! Totally appreciate the compliment especially because I'm always in jeans or what I call my casual grungy attire  as I mentioned to @Kendie26 in another thread.


----------



## topglamchic

Christmas Eve


----------



## mintyvintage

My favorite mini bag against sequined skirt  happy boxing day (or merry xmas depending where you are)


----------



## nicole0612

On the way out to dinner.


----------



## Kendie26

topglamchic said:


> Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557246


Oh how I do totally adore your mini propellor bag & in this pretty color!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> On the way out to dinner.
> View attachment 3557292


Oh YES, snap girlfriend!!! You look BEAUTIFUL...from head to toe...love the entire ensemble!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES, snap girlfriend!!! You look BEAUTIFUL...from head to toe...love the entire ensemble!!!



Merry Christmas Kendie! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

nicole0612 said:


> On the way out to dinner.
> View attachment 3557292



Gorgeous! Perfect for a date night out!


----------



## Ice24

nicole0612 said:


> On the way out to dinner.
> View attachment 3557292


You look fabulous. Love your entire outfit. Gorgeous


----------



## topglamchic

Kendie26 said:


> Oh how I do totally adore your mini propellor bag & in this pretty color!



Thank you so so much Kendie26. It was my first time wearing her


----------



## Dextersmom

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3557172
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Beautiful WOC!!


----------



## Dextersmom

topglamchic said:


> Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557246



What a beautiful bag!!


----------



## nicole0612

obsessedwhermes said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect for a date night out!





Ice24 said:


> You look fabulous. Love your entire outfit. Gorgeous



Thank you! Happy holidays


----------



## Kendie26

Out for lunch with  my holy grail "Van!"/Tweed Reissue. When i put on my holiday costume necklace, I was surprised at how much the colors in the beads matched the tweed colors[emoji4]


----------



## ceedoan

jax818 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!  I would totally get this if I didn't have a black medium in chevron already. (Sigh). She is absolutely stunning!



thank you thank you!! yeah, love this one!!


Vanana said:


> She is sooo pretty



thanks 



shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3556491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas pairs by a chance ~
> Merry Merry Christmas everyone ~



i love this!!! 



Miss CC said:


> She absolutely is stunning ceedoan!!  Merry Christmas Eve [emoji319].



thanks girl!! happy holidays to you too!



Chanel923 said:


> Wow, Wow, and Wow .



thanks


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with  my holy grail "Van!"/Tweed Reissue. When i put on my holiday costume necklace, I was surprised at how much the colors in the beads matched the tweed colors[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557644
> View attachment 3557645
> View attachment 3557646



"Van" is such a perfect fall bag.  Looking gorgeous as always [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3557284
> 
> 
> My favorite mini bag against sequined skirt  happy boxing day (or merry xmas depending where you are)



That lambskin!! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with  my holy grail "Van!"/Tweed Reissue. When i put on my holiday costume necklace, I was surprised at how much the colors in the beads matched the tweed colors[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557644
> View attachment 3557645
> View attachment 3557646


I love it! Everything goes so well together!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with  my holy grail "Van!"/Tweed Reissue. When i put on my holiday costume necklace, I was surprised at how much the colors in the beads matched the tweed colors[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557644
> View attachment 3557645
> View attachment 3557646



Stunning! I love this whole look!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> "Van" is such a perfect fall bag.  Looking gorgeous as always [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].





bh4me said:


> I love it! Everything goes so well together!





nicole0612 said:


> Stunning! I love this whole look!


Merci sweet friends!! I have a soft spot for my tweed so I truly appreciate your kind words! All my best to you moving into 2017!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with  my holy grail "Van!"/Tweed Reissue. When i put on my holiday costume necklace, I was surprised at how much the colors in the beads matched the tweed colors[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557644
> View attachment 3557645
> View attachment 3557646


stealing this idea... light grey looks really nice with the tweed flap!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> stealing this idea... light grey looks really nice with the tweed flap!!!


steal away my pretty friend but clearly you need no help/ideas with your fashion sense! xox


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> On the way out to dinner.
> View attachment 3557292



You look gorgeous and sweet Nicole!


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> You look gorgeous and sweet Nicole!



Thank you, that is so kind of you to say! I just decided that I should add in Chanel accessories more often, especially fun vintage


----------



## Emerson

I love every single shot of this beautiful chevron woc of yours!!!

May I ask where you got it from? I'm in Paris at the moment, just wondering if you got it from Paris? Thanks in advance!! 



Acctt said:


> View attachment 3557172
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## mintyvintage

Miss CC said:


> That lambskin!! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]



It is certainly very plump and supple! [emoji847]


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with  my holy grail "Van!"/Tweed Reissue. When i put on my holiday costume necklace, I was surprised at how much the colors in the beads matched the tweed colors[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557644
> View attachment 3557645
> View attachment 3557646



I can't help but comment every time I see "Van". She. Is. Such. A. Beauty. !!!!!


----------



## michteo

It's my last day in Paris today, not exactly wearing a Chanel bag.. does my shopping bags count? [emoji23]

Sending greetings and Happy Holidays to everyone..

May 2017 be a sparkly and great year ahead!!


----------



## Miss CC

michteo said:


> It's my last day in Paris today, not exactly wearing a Chanel bag.. does my shopping bags count? [emoji23]
> 
> Sending greetings and Happy Holidays to everyone..
> 
> May 2017 be a sparkly and great year ahead!!
> 
> View attachment 3557978



Happy holidays to you too!!  

What's in the bag though? [emoji38]


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> I can't help but comment every time I see "Van". She. Is. Such. A. Beauty. !!!!!





michteo said:


> It's my last day in Paris today, not exactly wearing a Chanel bag.. does my shopping bags count? [emoji23]
> 
> Sending greetings and Happy Holidays to everyone..
> 
> May 2017 be a sparkly and great year ahead!!
> 
> View attachment 3557978


Thanks kindly dear michteo (i do adore my "Van" tweed more than words can say)
LOVE your mod in front of Chanel Paris....what a cool pic to have as a memory!! Love your jacket! I'm with @Miss CC  wondering what's IN that lovely C bag!


----------



## Acctt

Emerson said:


> I love every single shot of this beautiful chevron woc of yours!!!
> 
> May I ask where you got it from? I'm in Paris at the moment, just wondering if you got it from Paris? Thanks in advance!!



Thanks doll! I bought it in Spain, but my SA had it shipped from Paris! So maybe you can still findnit there


----------



## michteo

Miss CC said:


> Happy holidays to you too!!
> 
> What's in the bag though? [emoji38]





Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly dear michteo (i do adore my "Van" tweed more than words can say)
> LOVE your mod in front of Chanel Paris....what a cool pic to have as a memory!! Love your jacket! I'm with @Miss CC  wondering what's IN that lovely C bag!



Aww thank you girls! And haha! I think I posted some initial purchases in the other thread. I happened to have a pink flap bag inside this bag!


----------



## michteo

Miss CC said:


> Happy holidays to you too!!
> 
> What's in the bag though? [emoji38]





Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly dear michteo (i do adore my "Van" tweed more than words can say)
> LOVE your mod in front of Chanel Paris....what a cool pic to have as a memory!! Love your jacket! I'm with @Miss CC  wondering what's IN that lovely C bag!



Aww thank you girls! And haha! I think I posted some initial purchases in the other thread. I happened to have a pink flap bag inside this bag!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Out shopping in Liberty London


----------



## Forex

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out shopping in Liberty London



Beautiful bag...and your shoes are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## bh4me

Out with my reissue 226...


----------



## tv_vt1809

Thank you 


Forex said:


> Beautiful bag...and your shoes are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## goldenfountain

Waiting for my car's warrant of fitness check...this baby makes me smile everytime I carry her [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day 

I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.


----------



## Vanana

Ok can't resist one more photo of pinkie#2 in action in daylight


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> ently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans. The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.




Beautiful everything Vanana. This pink is just too gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

Pinkie#2 and the leaning tower of sushi plates


----------



## LittleTuzi

Vanana you rock! [emoji7] love your outfit head to toe and can't have enough of the Pinkie[emoji178] please keep posting (lots) in this thread! [emoji847]


----------



## Piarpreet

That tweed jacket with bow is dreamy!!! Where
Is
It
From?? 




Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402


That


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402



You look gorgeous Vanana!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## jax818

Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402



Killin' it, V [emoji6]


----------



## Mendezhm

Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402



You look gorgeous! Love the whole look! How did you shorten the chain? I wore mine today for the first time too. It was just a quick trip to the mall with the fam, so my outfit isn't chic, but I couldn't resist wearing it out for the first time. [emoji178]


----------



## Mendezhm

Wearing my 17C light pink chevron rectangular mini for the first time today. Love it so much!


----------



## nekohime

Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402


Beautiful!!  not only do we have twin bags we also have the same Zara jacket hehe


----------



## syc75

Maxi cf in  caviar leather


----------



## Vanana

nekohime said:


> Beautiful!!  not only do we have twin bags we also have the same Zara jacket hehe


Thanks! yup that's a popular one!


----------



## Vanana

Piarpreet said:


> That tweed jacket with bow is dreamy!!! Where
> Is
> It
> From??



Thanks that jacket is from Zara but I got it about must be at least 5 months ago now? I know it's not available in store anymore.  I was at Zara today and found another jacket that I really liked and on sale right now below. Maybe you can still find this one if you like it


----------



## Vanana

Mendezhm said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the whole look! How did you shorten the chain? I wore mine today for the first time too. It was just a quick trip to the mall with the fam, so my outfit isn't chic, but I couldn't resist wearing it out for the first time. [emoji178]



I just criss-cross it under the flap once and voila - shortened! 

BTW I think you look very cute in those photos!


----------



## Vanana

Haha thank you 


kkfiregirl said:


> Killin' it, V [emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

Ok guys - last one today I promise.  I *had to* post this one I took today from a candy store - just TOO CUTE!!! 
Pinkie #2 made some friends today


----------



## Vanana

Thank you so much Miss CC - pinkie#2 had a fun day out today! 


Miss CC said:


> You look gorgeous Vanana!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

LittleTuzi said:


> Vanana you rock! [emoji7] love your outfit head to toe and can't have enough of the Pinkie[emoji178] please keep posting (lots) in this thread! [emoji847]


Hahaha thanks much  must have fun whenever we can


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Beautiful everything Vanana. This pink is just too gorgeous


Thank you Forex!!! you're always so very kind


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402





Mendezhm said:


> Wearing my 17C light pink chevron rectangular mini for the first time today. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558676
> View attachment 3558677
> View attachment 3558678



Absolutely L[emoji177]VING these gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.
> View attachment 3558675


I had sushi today too!!!! *and lots of sake*   Hope you had a great enjoyable meal!


----------



## HiEndGirl

michteo said:


> It's my last day in Paris today, not exactly wearing a Chanel bag.. does my shopping bags count? [emoji23]
> 
> Sending greetings and Happy Holidays to everyone..
> 
> May 2017 be a sparkly and great year ahead!!
> 
> View attachment 3557978



Absolutely counts [emoji12]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Ok can't resist one more photo of pinkie#2 in action in daylight
> View attachment 3558438



Such a beautiful bag and your outfit is so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Day and night with my square red lambskin mini.


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.
> View attachment 3558675



What a pretty neutral boy [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my square red lambskin mini.



 Very versatile mini and I love how your kitty always photobombs your photos lol [emoji23][emoji4].


----------



## kewlada

Vanana said:


> Ok guys - last one today I promise.  I *had to* post this one I took today from a candy store - just TOO CUTE!!!
> Pinkie #2 made some friends today
> 
> View attachment 3558721



ahhh!! @Vanana you are killing me with your posts on the light pink chevron beauty!! I WISH I COULD HOLD ONE RIGHT NOW! but sadly, couldn't.  

i will admire it from your posting and i HOPE (need to pray really really really really hard) that paris will still have stock when my friend is there in jan (i know the chance will be super slim and if it really happens, IT WILL BE A MIRACLE!)


----------



## tv_vt1809

jax818 said:


> Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.
> View attachment 3558675


Love the colour of your Boy!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Such a beautiful bag and your outfit is so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my square red lambskin mini.


oooh red square is so cute! (and the kitty!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

kewlada said:


> ahhh!! @Vanana you are killing me with your posts on the light pink chevron beauty!! I WISH I COULD HOLD ONE RIGHT NOW! but sadly, couldn't.
> 
> i will admire it from your posting and i HOPE (need to pray really really really really hard) that paris will still have stock when my friend is there in jan (i know the chance will be super slim and if it really happens, IT WILL BE A MIRACLE!)


Thank you I really hope so for you!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Mendezhm said:


> Wearing my 17C light pink chevron rectangular mini for the first time today. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558676
> View attachment 3558677
> View attachment 3558678



Love the mini! And that looks like my local mall! We might be neighbors


----------



## FunBagz

jax818 said:


> Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.
> View attachment 3558675



Love this boy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> oooh red square is so cute! (and the kitty!!!!!!!





Miss CC said:


> Very versatile mini and I love how your kitty always photobombs your photos lol [emoji23][emoji4].


Thank you Vanana and Miss CC!! 
Walter is my naughty little love, chewing on the fringe of my cashmere wrap in this pic.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mfa87 said:


> Love red mini! Is it from current season?


Thank you ~ No not current season, This is from 2014 cruise 14C red that i sold once but finally found her again. 


Dextersmom said:


> I love your festive mini's!!!


Thank you DM you're always such a sweet lady 


Vanana said:


> so festive, love it!


Thank you ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very first Chanel tonight; my gray stingray WOC.  Wishing everyone a lovely Christmas Eve.
> View attachment 3556591
> View attachment 3556592


Gorgeous! Fist Chanel is such very special always!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

San2222 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556760
> View attachment 3556761


Pretty red lambskin!! I love your mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.
> View attachment 3558675



What a cool color!!  I really love this chevron boy so much I have black one and wearing it all the time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Ok guys - last one today I promise.  I *had to* post this one I took today from a candy store - just TOO CUTE!!!
> Pinkie #2 made some friends today
> 
> View attachment 3558721


So fun and cute!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my square red lambskin mini.



I love your mod shot! You wear this 17C "fire red" so well!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Outfit of the day with my trust medium flap


----------



## Tuned83

A not so mini me (8 months + pregnant) and my mini Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day with my trust medium flap
> 
> View attachment 3559054



You look beautiful! I love your outfit it is very elegant  
We're bag & shoes twin


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3559058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A not so mini me (8 months + pregnant) and my mini Chanel



Very cute bump with red mini   Congrats on your 8 + and good luck!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Mendezhm said:


> Wearing my 17C light pink chevron rectangular mini for the first time today. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558676
> View attachment 3558677
> View attachment 3558678



You look so cute! [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day with my trust medium flap
> 
> View attachment 3559054



Sexy!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3559058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A not so mini me (8 months + pregnant) and my mini Chanel



Congrats! Wishing you a safe delivery [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my square red lambskin mini.



Killin' it!! That lace cami is so pretty!


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look beautiful! I love your outfit it is very elegant
> We're bag & shoes twin



Thank you so much! Yay to being bag and shoe twins


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your mod shot! You wear this 17C "fire red" so well!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous! Fist Chanel is such very special always!



Thank you so much, shopgirl4cc!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day with my trust medium flap
> 
> View attachment 3559054


What a lovely shot!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3559058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A not so mini me (8 months + pregnant) and my mini Chanel


Wish I could find this beautiful red mini! You look fabulous


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> Killin' it!! That lace cami is so pretty!



Thank you, kkfiregirl!!  I got this The Kooples silk cami a couple of months ago and love it so much that I just ordered two more in navy and cream.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Meeting with my friend where we end up twinning on both our bags and SLGs lol! Gotta love the Coco Handle bags


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, kkfiregirl!!  I got this The Kooples silk cami a couple of months ago and love it so much that I just ordered two more in navy and cream.



You're welcome! I wish I could wear these beautiful camisoles, but they can't contain my giant breasts! [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## deb68nc

My boy and I...


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out shopping in Liberty London


You look phenomenal!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Finally going out today, so must use the new goodies.  Today's outfit goes with the pink chevron rectangular mini in calfskin, the ultimate camellia brooch, and pair of camellia cc dangling earrings I got recently from Rome, Italy visit. Was going to put on the pearl cc bracelets, but decided that was too much Chanel in one day
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have shortened the chain in the 2nd photo when I wore the bag on the side to avoid color transfer from my dark grey jeans.  The natural length of the chain was shown on the photo below with the bag worn cross body.
> 
> View attachment 3558399
> View attachment 3558400
> View attachment 3558401
> View attachment 3558402


I'm at a loss for words my dear...you are a true vision of fabulousness (awaiting your new navy coco mods....no pressure!!)


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> Patiently waiting for sushi with my boy.
> View attachment 3558675


1 of my favorite Boys ever...would never tire looking at that handsome devil!


----------



## Mendezhm

FunBagz said:


> Love the mini! And that looks like my local mall! We might be neighbors



Aww yay. I actually live about an hour from this mall, but it's the closest to "good shopping" for me so it's worth the drive. [emoji4]



kkfiregirl said:


> You look so cute! [emoji7]



Thanks so much. I certainly wasn't planning to take a pic, but bc it was my first time taking her out, I decided to go for it. I just love this bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

New 17C black caviar rectangular mini, CC pearl bracelet, and black leather champagne gold chain brooch inaction today.  Going super casual with the mini as there was lots of walking today!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> So fun and cute!!!


I so want all of those plush but space....


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> New 17C black caviar rectangular mini, CC pearl bracelet, and black leather champagne gold chain brooch inaction today.  Going super casual with the mini as there was lots of walking today!
> View attachment 3559357



Lovely as always, Vanana and your sneaks are super adorable.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I'm at a loss for words my dear...you are a true vision of fabulousness (awaiting your new navy coco mods....no pressure!!)


Oh thanks Kendie. I _almost_ decided on using the Coco but it sticks out a bit more against my body and figured it's not a good idea in crowds today. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely as always, Vanana and your sneaks are super adorable.


Thank you so much!  I'm not typically a flats/sneakers gal so this is quite rare for me. They sure are necessary if it's over 6 hours of pretty much active non-stop brisk walking though.  I'm actually so used to wearing heels that when I wear flats I have to walk carefully or I stumble and fall easily  ridiculous right?! I'm a hot mess when wearing flat shoes   There were some crazy ER visits in my history when it comes to those rare days that I wear flats.  I take some (very slight) comfort when the ER people tell me thought not common, I'm not the only one who has this problem

hahaha I survived today though!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm not typically a flats/sneakers gal so this is quite rare for me. They sure are necessary if it's over 6 hours of pretty much active non-stop brisk walking though.  I'm actually so used to wearing heels that when I wear flats I have to walk carefully or I stumble and fall easily  ridiculous right?! I'm a hot mess when wearing flat shoes   There were some crazy ER visits in my history when it comes to those rare days that I wear flats.  I take some (very slight) comfort when the ER people tell me thought not common, I'm not the only one who has this problem
> 
> hahaha I survived today though!



I'm glad you survived the day in your darling sneakers.  Sounds like you spent the day at Disneyland.  Wherever you were, I hope it was fun. We are all so different and I am not one to judge you, that is for sure as I am rather clumsy myself and can trip on invisible objects when out and about, though unlike you I live in flats most days.  My job as a therapist working with kids/teens with significant emotional difficulties requires that I wear comfortable shoes, as I have had to chase after/crawl under tables etc., from time to time.


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> New 17C black caviar rectangular mini, CC pearl bracelet, and black leather champagne gold chain brooch inaction today.  Going super casual with the mini as there was lots of walking today!
> View attachment 3559357



Loving your mini and casual outfit [emoji173]️.


----------



## HiEndGirl

First time out with my very first WOC, Golden Class Double CC in Fuchsia with LGHW [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Outfit of the day with my trust medium flap
> 
> View attachment 3559054


You always post the most gorgeous pics! I love them all & just clicked on your links....holy smokes are you ever to-die-for BEAUTIFUL!.. WOW WOW WOW!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm not typically a flats/sneakers gal so this is quite rare for me. They sure are necessary if it's over 6 hours of pretty much active non-stop brisk walking though.  I'm actually so used to wearing heels that when I wear flats I have to walk carefully or I stumble and fall easily  ridiculous right?! I'm a hot mess when wearing flat shoes   There were some crazy ER visits in my history when it comes to those rare days that I wear flats.  I take some (very slight) comfort when the ER people tell me thought not common, I'm not the only one who has this problem
> 
> hahaha I survived today though!


This cracks me up, but you are a true stylish fashionista no matter what the shoe or heel height!! I'm a "hot mess" w/ you in that I'm rarely in sneaks or flats mainly because I'm kind of petite at 5'3" & feel i need a little "lift" w/ some heel. Although the last 2 days of walking miles in heeled boots was NOT a good idea as my feet ached like holy hell


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> First time out with my very first WOC, Golden Class Double CC in Fuchsia with LGHW [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3559577


 Looking gorgeous as always dear!! Hope you are loving it...how was first outting/usage? I think I forgot to mention on your reveal post that I totally LOVE the clasp on your woc, along w/ the most pretty color!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> You always post the most gorgeous pics! I love them all & just clicked on your links....holy smokes are you ever to-die-for BEAUTIFUL!.. WOW WOW WOW!!!



Kendie thank you so much, you are such a kind person! You always have something positive and pleasant to say


----------



## Tuned83

shopgirl4cc said:


> Very cute bump with red mini   Congrats on your 8 + and good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Tuned83

kkfiregirl said:


> Congrats! Wishing you a safe delivery [emoji4]


Thank you very much. Very nervous but hopeful everything will go well...


----------



## Tuned83

tv_vt1809 said:


> Wish I could find this beautiful red mini! You look fabulous


Thanks a lot, I don't feel fabulous but it's kind of you to say. This one is from July 2015. Got it from Heathrow so managed to save some money on it. With the price of these bags now every little helps. Thanks again Xx


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Kendie thank you so much, you are such a kind person! You always have something positive and pleasant to say



[emoji8]Just speaking the truth & the obvious...you have incredible style & pics... I need to follow your blog![emoji106][emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## PansiriCA

I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag


----------



## Vanana

HiEndGirl said:


> First time out with my very first WOC, Golden Class Double CC in Fuchsia with LGHW [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3559577


This looks so pretty!  I love the white dress pairing so simple casual and pretty. It's so nice that on this forum we see TPF'ers with all kinds of Chanel in all seasons year round!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Loving your mini and casual outfit [emoji173]️.


Thank you Miss CC!!!!  I guess I might wear sneakers more   First day out with the black caviar mini and it's a real easy carefree bag - exactly reason I got it so it's proven to me that I can serve its purpose - happy!


----------



## Vanana

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag



Purely because most bags that shape get classified as a bowling bag by manufacturers (see bowling bag below). Bowling bags are definitely tote bags so you're right!  The trendy CC lines are so gorgeous and total attention grabbers (you can't help looking at that leather!). Congrats on such a stunning bag!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I'm glad you survived the day in your darling sneakers.  Sounds like you spent the day at Disneyland.  Wherever you were, I hope it was fun. We are all so different and I am not one to judge you, that is for sure as I am rather clumsy myself and can trip on invisible objects when out and about, though unlike you I live in flats most days.  My job as a therapist working with kids/teens with significant emotional difficulties requires that I wear comfortable shoes, as I have had to chase after/crawl under tables etc., from time to time.


I so very much wish that I was at Disney instead - that would be lovely!  I was just weaving in and out of crowds while spending most of the day in museum with kids and around post Christmas shoppers, etc.

You have the prettiest flats and nailed casual chic.  Must be fulfilling to work with and help children.  I am sure we all have challenges with our lines of work but it must be so special to be able to go to work knowing that you are there to help make a direct positive impact in other people's (and their loved one's) lives.  Worth tripping over


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> This cracks me up, but you are a true stylish fashionista no matter what the shoe or heel height!! I'm a "hot mess" w/ you in that I'm rarely in sneaks or flats mainly because I'm kind of petite at 5'3" & feel i need a little "lift" w/ some heel. Although the last 2 days of walking miles in heeled boots was NOT a good idea as my feet ached like holy hell



Haha I walk with my toes so much that when I wear flats my body is fighting with me walking that way, so when I subconsciously put my weight on the toes, some flat shoes tend to "stub" and suddenly I find myself stumbling and fall forward... from that point on, it just depends if there's a lovely person in front of me (soft landing) or a concrete wall (not so soft landing)...  

so graceful and elegant, I know... 

it's a struggle as you've mentioned no matter how seasoned we wear heels they just simply hurt if you walk too long in them!  Flats are essential but I just struggle with finding flats that work for me (both in style and in accident prevention categories).  When I do flats I do better with appropriate cushioning as it gives some height so it sort of are like heels in that aspect. Flats with no support is just asking for trouble to see my ER friends.  Serious first world problems here....


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> New 17C black caviar rectangular mini, CC pearl bracelet, and black leather champagne gold chain brooch inaction today.  Going super casual with the mini as there was lots of walking today!
> View attachment 3559357


 
Lovely casual and chic look!


----------



## Dextersmom

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag



Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> First time out with my very first WOC, Golden Class Double CC in Fuchsia with LGHW [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3559577



You and your beautiful WOC look so fresh and lovely!!  That WOC looks perfect on you!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Lovely casual and chic look!


Thank you Steffy!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Looking gorgeous as always dear!! Hope you are loving it...how was first outting/usage? I think I forgot to mention on your reveal post that I totally LOVE the clasp on your woc, along w/ the most pretty color!



Aww sweet as ever Kendie[emoji177]. I think the clasp is rather special too. Loved using it. I love the feel of the leather even though it's caviar and not lambskin the caviar works better for me and I just love the texture. We went for a casual dinner out with kids and my parents so didn't need to carry much so it worked well. I don't think I could have too many WOCs though (maybe 1 more [emoji12]) as a general rule I carry a little more than I can fit in the WOC



Vanana said:


> This looks so pretty!  I love the white dress pairing so simple casual and pretty. It's so nice that on this forum we see TPF'ers with all kinds of Chanel in all seasons year round!



Thanks Van! [emoji177]The fuchsia pink does seem like it's a more casual colour so maybe next purchase (after ban island stint [emoji30]) should be a classic neutral. Agree the various seasons on tpf keep things interesting (also helps me get ideas for styling my upcoming winter). 



Dextersmom said:


> You and your beautiful WOC look so fresh and lovely!!  That WOC looks perfect on you!



Thank you Dextersmomm [emoji8] I think it's perfect for me too. I'm not sure what my style is...it changes daily lol.


----------



## HiEndGirl

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag



This is stunning red bag and the gold CC plate [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

@Vanana and @Kendie26. Both you girls have me laughing so much your conversation about flats and heels [emoji23]. What us girls do to our feet lol.


----------



## Vanana

HiEndGirl said:


> @Vanana and @Kendie26. Both you girls have me laughing so much your conversation about flats and heels [emoji23]. What us girls do to our feet lol.


Gals are toppling over everywhere on flats _and_ heels!!! The struggle is real!!
#BarefeetFasionistas
#GalsWhoCan'tWalk
#ClumsyGirlsExcuses
#ExcusesToBuyMorShoes & #NewChanelsToMatchNewHeels


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> Gals are toppling over everywhere on flats _and_ heels!!! The struggle is real!!
> #BarefeetFasionistas
> #GalsWhoCan'tWalk
> #ClumsyGirlsExcuses
> #ExcusesToBuyMorShoes & #NewChanelsToMatchNewHeels



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] my DH is wondering what's going on [emoji23][emoji23]


I literally have tears running down my face from this [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> @Vanana and @Kendie26. Both you girls have me laughing so much your conversation about flats and heels [emoji23]. What us girls do to our feet lol.


haha....so today I was out shopping again& my husband made me PROMISE to NOT wear high boots for my vanity purposes & that i'd wear sneaks instead (of course many of my sneaks have platforms too) just so that he wouldn't have to listen to me moan all friggin' night long again.  Must admit that while I wasn't loving my look today, my tootsies faired very well & no pain! But now I won't get a foot massage from DH tonight so who really wins tonight?!!
@Vanana


----------



## Kendie26

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag


Um, HELLO there PansiriCA ~ WOW, I really really REALLY LOVE your red bag! Holy crap, where have you been all my life Ms fabulous red Trendy?!!! AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Gals are toppling over everywhere on flats _and_ heels!!! The struggle is real!!
> #BarefeetFasionistas
> #GalsWhoCan'tWalk
> #ClumsyGirlsExcuses
> #ExcusesToBuyMorShoes & #NewChanelsToMatchNewHeels


 hysterical....but just to clarify Van, you DO mean more CHANEL shoes right?!! tehehe


----------



## Piarpreet

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag


this is FABULOUS! and normally i dont like non boy non classic flap bags!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today was sunny and warm and I brought my caviar WOC out to lunch with me.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> hysterical....but just to clarify Van, you DO mean more CHANEL shoes right?!! tehehe


They sell shoes outside of Chanel boutiques?!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today was sunny and warm and I brought my caviar WOC out to lunch with me.
> View attachment 3560236
> View attachment 3560238


WOW & Wow! So many things I like here!!! Ok the whole outfit but so much love for those shoes and the colorful scarf!!!  I cannot look nice in shoes like these cuz I have wider feet so envious of ladies who look so nice in these kinds of sandals and these are so simple yet pretty!


----------



## PansiriCA

Vanana said:


> Purely because most bags that shape get classified as a bowling bag by manufacturers (see bowling bag below). Bowling bags are definitely tote bags so you're right!  The trendy CC lines are so gorgeous and total attention grabbers (you can't help looking at that leather!). Congrats on such a stunning bag!
> View attachment 3559684


I said to myself the bowling ball is too big for this bag, little I know.☺Thank you .


----------



## PansiriCA

HiEndGirl said:


> This is stunning red bag and the gold CC plate [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much. So pretty ❤ so luxurious ❤


----------



## PansiriCA

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!


Thank you so much. ❤️ I just love looking at it.


----------



## Vanana

PansiriCA said:


> I said to myself the bowling ball is too big for this bag, little I know.☺Thank you .


No way, the TrendCC is one of the most luxurious styling and leather from Chanel for sure.  The bowling bag shape is super practical though for toting around stuff.  If only your bag came with a Chanel bowling ball right?! I would totally take on bowling if it means I get that bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> WOW & Wow! So many things I like here!!! Ok the whole outfit but so much love for those shoes and the colorful scarf!!!  I cannot look nice in shoes like these cuz I have wider feet so envious of ladies who look so nice in these kinds of sandals and these are so simple yet pretty!



Thank you Vanana!! Both my scarf and sandals are from Kate Spade.  When I was a child I had to wear these really ugly, specially made shoes for extra narrow feet.  I used to cry, they were that ugly.  Now my feet are just in the "normal" range of narrow, so no more ugly shoes for me.


----------



## PansiriCA

Vanana said:


> No way, the TrendCC is one of the most luxurious styling and leather from Chanel for sure.  The bowling bag shape is super practical though for toting around stuff.  If only your bag came with a Chanel bowling ball right?! I would totally take on bowling if it means I get that bag


hahaha


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Vanana!! Both my scarf and sandals are from Kate Spade.  When I was a child I had to wear these really ugly, specially made shoes for extra narrow feet.  I used to cry, they were that ugly.  Now my feet are just in the "normal" range of narrow, so no more ugly shoes for me.


Lucky for you, you have nice slender feet that is very flattering on heels and sandals.  Specifically, I'm visualizing those Chanel bows sandals (the ones that had bows going up the strappy sandals) from a few seasons back that I really liked because I feel it's so quintessential Chanel, but they ONLY look super pretty on people with pretty narrow/normal feet.


----------



## kkfiregirl

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag



I like it! Looks a lot like my vintage camera bag [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tuned83 said:


> Thank you very much. Very nervous but hopeful everything will go well...



Everything will go well! Two pieces of advice: walk during labour and breathe deeply during contractions!


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Today was sunny and warm and I brought my caviar WOC out to lunch with me.
> View attachment 3560236
> View attachment 3560238


You look beautiful! Love everything you're  wearing


----------



## Chrangela27

On a boba run with my m/l classic flap!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> They sell shoes outside of Chanel boutiques?!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## yinnie

Being heavily pregnant, bags just don't sit right on me for a nice pic. My only chanel indulgence for now is nail polish [emoji1387]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Today was sunny and warm and I brought my caviar WOC out to lunch with me.
> View attachment 3560236
> View attachment 3560238



Love your shoes too!


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> Love your shoes too!





Bother Free said:


> You look beautiful! Love everything you're  wearing



Thank you so much Bother Free and HiEndGirl!!


----------



## Bother Free

Chrangela27 said:


> On a boba run with my m/l classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560446


Yummy boba and yummy m/l classic flap 
The quilts are perfectly puffy and shiny


----------



## kewlada

bringing my boy out for work today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## VestiaireChung

My go-to outfit for december [emoji300]️ 
these sneakers from Isabel Marant are so comfy !


----------



## tv_vt1809

Kendie26 said:


> You look phenomenal!!!


Aww that's really so sweet of you to say dear!


----------



## FunBagz

Celebrating New Years weekend in SoCal with my small Reissue. Happy New Years from La Jolla!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hey FunBagz, you are in my hood.  Hope you have a wonderful trip...sorry about the rain today. Yesterday was such a pretty day! Love your Reissue. 

QUOTE="FunBagz, post: 30931345, member: 520299"]Celebrating New Years weekend in SoCal with my small Reissue. Happy New Years from La Jolla!

View attachment 3560912

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## HiEndGirl

SamRust said:


> View attachment 3560879
> 
> My go-to outfit for december [emoji300]️
> these sneakers from Isabel Marant are so comfy !



Love this tote and colour with your coat [emoji7]. You look fabulous!


----------



## HiEndGirl

kewlada said:


> bringing my boy out for work today.
> 
> View attachment 3560764



Gorgeous Boy [emoji173]️


----------



## VestiaireChung

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this tote and colour with your coat [emoji7]. You look fabulous!



Thank you HiEndGirl, that's so sweet ! [emoji77][emoji77]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3559648
> 
> I don't know why Chanel call this one Bowling bag . It's more like a tote bag to me.  I love this bag so much. Trendy cc bowling bag


Wow!!Gorgeous red lambskin Trendy!!! Thanks for posting. Happy holiday to you


----------



## chlamy

Me and my boy ready for NYE celebration! [emoji7]


----------



## catsinthebag

FunBagz said:


> Celebrating New Years weekend in SoCal with my small Reissue. Happy New Years from La Jolla!
> 
> View attachment 3560912



So jealous -- beautiful reissue and you're in one of my favorite places on earth! Happy New Year from chilly New England!


----------



## HiEndGirl

chlamy said:


> Me and my boy ready for NYE celebration! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561308



Love this shot of the chevron.


----------



## kewlada

thanks @HiEndGirl! happy new year!!


----------



## nekohime

On the second last day of 2016... I went out with miss coco[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today was sunny and warm and I brought my caviar WOC out to lunch with me.
> View attachment 3560236
> View attachment 3560238





Dextersmom said:


> Hey FunBagz, you are in my hood.  Hope you have a wonderful trip...sorry about the rain today. Yesterday was such a pretty day! Love your Reissue.
> 
> QUOTE="FunBagz, post: 30931345, member: 520299"]Celebrating New Years weekend in SoCal with my small Reissue. Happy New Years from La Jolla!
> 
> View attachment 3560912


[/QUOTE]

What a difference a day makes. Yesterday was nearly 80 degrees. Today was cold and rainy. 

Love the classic woc and your pretty sandals [emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

nekohime said:


> On the second last day of 2016... I went out with miss coco[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561389



Such a cute coco handle!!


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Celebrating New Years weekend in SoCal with my small Reissue. Happy New Years from La Jolla!
> 
> View attachment 3560912



Have a fabulous time!!


----------



## Dextersmom

What a difference a day makes. Yesterday was nearly 80 degrees. Today was cold and rainy.

Love the classic woc and your pretty sandals [emoji7].[/QUOTE]

Thank you Miss CC!!   I know, we just got home from an early dinner and it is cold, raining and I just turned on the heater.


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Hey FunBagz, you are in my hood.  Hope you have a wonderful trip...sorry about the rain today. Yesterday was such a pretty day! Love your Reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3560912


[/QUOTE]

Love SoCal! Such fun.  And no worries about the rain...this is mild compared to what we get at home. Happy New Years to you!


----------



## bonjourErin

A little bit of brooch action!


----------



## HiEndGirl

nekohime said:


> On the second last day of 2016... I went out with miss coco[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561389



Oh love this!! The colour is so gorgeous too. [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## chlamy

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this shot of the chevron.



Thanks HiEndGirl! [emoji8]


----------



## ailoveresale

Just posted this on my IG (@ailovemaya), does this count as an action shot?


----------



## Vanana

chlamy said:


> Me and my boy ready for NYE celebration! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561308


Beautiful shot! Love how the great lamb leather surface almost look like shiny silk!


----------



## Vanana

nekohime said:


> On the second last day of 2016... I went out with miss coco[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561389


Loving your mod shots!!! and love the mini Coco in this color  (just wish I can fit my essentials in it - otherwise IMO it's the best size look wise).


----------



## Miss CC

Post holiday shopping [emoji4].


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3561866
> 
> 
> Post holiday shopping [emoji4].



Darling look!! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Darling look!! Have fun shopping!



Thank you DM!! [emoji173]


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Headed out for New Year's Eve with my new XMas diamond bracelet and of course my WOC [emoji4][emoji322]. Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## bh4me

Dextersmom said:


> Today was sunny and warm and I brought my caviar WOC out to lunch with me.
> View attachment 3560236
> View attachment 3560238


You look so nice! Weather on Thursday where we are was surprisingly nice. A treat before the rainy weekend


----------



## HiEndGirl

ailoveresale said:


> Just posted this on my IG (@ailovemaya), does this count as an action shot?
> View attachment 3561724



Too cute [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3561866
> 
> 
> Post holiday shopping [emoji4].



Agree. Looking fab!


----------



## Dextersmom

bh4me said:


> You look so nice! Weather on Thursday where we are was surprisingly nice. A treat before the rainy weekend



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to celebrate with this fun brooch and my black 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 lambskin mini.  Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve.


----------



## deb68nc

Happy new year 2017!!! Woo hoo


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3562430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year 2017!!! Woo hoo





Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to celebrate with this fun brooch and my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562033
> View attachment 3562034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lambskin mini.  Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve.


Looking oh-so-gorgeous ladies!! Happy 2017 everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

chlamy said:


> Me and my boy ready for NYE celebration! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561308


such a stunning, perfect, hot/sexy Boy...1 of my all time fave's...GREAT pic & no doubt you got lots of compliments on NYE


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3561866
> 
> 
> Post holiday shopping [emoji4].


yummy!!! Look at the sheen on that baby! Looking fab as always Miss CC


----------



## cupid2012

After months of waiting I finally got my new boy and had the chance to take him out for the first time last night! 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## chocolateturtle




----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653


I like the reissue with casual outfit even so the dark blue/black combo
Happy new year


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> yummy!!! Look at the sheen on that baby! Looking fab as always Miss CC



Thank you sweet kendie!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653





Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to celebrate with this fun brooch and my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562033
> View attachment 3562034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lambskin mini.  Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve.



Happy New Year DM!!  Looking lovely as usual [emoji173].


----------



## Miss CC

chocolateturtle said:


>



Your sweater is too cute!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Happy new Year PF Chanel ladies~ 
Getting ready for going out to dinner with my loving hubby & girl  First outing for my newly green lamb mini ( shiny ruthenium hardware ) 
Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone have a wonderful New Year!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to celebrate with this fun brooch and my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562033
> View attachment 3562034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lambskin mini.  Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve.



I love your cute style as always!! and I love love Lambskin flap so much  Happy New Year


----------



## Vanana

chocolateturtle said:


>


Great photo love the cute outfit with the perfect edge.  I have exact same bag and love it but can never capture the color as well in my house with yellowish lighting!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653


Yay happy new year!!! You look so cute and the chevron reissue mini is just   Great selection of the bag to kick off the new year


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy new Year PF Chanel ladies~
> Getting ready for going out to dinner with my loving hubby & girl  First outing for my newly green lamb mini ( shiny ruthenium hardware )
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone have a wonderful New Year!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3562683
> 
> View attachment 3562684


You found a mysterious green dress to match your "mysterious mini"!!!!   Gorgeous!!! Hope you guys enjoy a lovely dinner!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy new Year PF Chanel ladies~
> Getting ready for going out to dinner with my loving hubby & girl  First outing for my newly green lamb mini ( shiny ruthenium hardware )
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone have a wonderful New Year!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3562683
> 
> View attachment 3562684



Such a pretty luxurious mini!!  Have a great dinner!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> You found a mysterious green dress to match your "mysterious mini"!!!!   Gorgeous!!! Hope you guys enjoy a lovely dinner!


Aahahaha Vanana~ I like your sense of humor  Actually I just found this green lacy dress in my closet today I bought from NM about 3 years ago  Finally i could get this mysterious baby out after been stuck at home with my cold sickness 3 days from tiredness since that holiday Typhoon madness ( my laws ) finally left! lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Such a pretty luxurious mini!!  Have a great dinner!!


Thank you so much sweet Miss CC!!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Miss CC said:


> Your sweater is too cute!!





Vanana said:


> Great photo love the cute outfit with the perfect edge.  I have exact same bag and love it but can never capture the color as well in my house with yellowish lighting!



Haha, thank you both. I love my sweater as well plus bag


----------



## Kendie26

chocolateturtle said:


>


Seriously LOVING your bag!!! That color is magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

cupid2012 said:


> After months of waiting I finally got my new boy and had the chance to take him out for the first time last night!
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562570


Yay you cupid...congrats on your  fab new Boy....you look awesome! And those shoes-yes!!!


----------



## Buttercup118

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653



Starting the year off right, with a classic!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to celebrate with this fun brooch and my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562033
> View attachment 3562034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lambskin mini.  Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve.





deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3562430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year 2017!!! Woo hoo





cupid2012 said:


> After months of waiting I finally got my new boy and had the chance to take him out for the first time last night!
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562570





Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653





chocolateturtle said:


>





shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy new Year PF Chanel ladies~
> Getting ready for going out to dinner with my loving hubby & girl  First outing for my newly green lamb mini ( shiny ruthenium hardware )
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone have a wonderful New Year!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3562683
> 
> View attachment 3562684



@cupid2012 Big congrats on your new Boy!! 

Everyone's looking smashing with their CCs for New Years!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## Dextersmom

Buttercup118 said:


> Starting the year off right, with a classic!





Alexa67 said:


> I like the reissue with casual outfit even so the dark blue/black combo
> Happy new year





Miss CC said:


> Happy New Year DM!!  Looking lovely as usual [emoji173].





shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your cute style as always!! and I love love Lambskin flap so much  Happy New Year





Vanana said:


> Yay happy new year!!! You look so cute and the chevron reissue mini is just   Great selection of the bag to kick off the new year



Thank you for your sweet comments Buttercup118, Alexa67, Miss CC, shopgirl4cc and Vanana!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> @cupid2012 Big congrats on your new Boy!!
> 
> Everyone's looking smashing with their CCs for New Years!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji8][emoji322]



Thank you!


----------



## Forex

cupid2012 said:


> After months of waiting I finally got my new boy and had the chance to take him out for the first time last night!
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562570



Lovely boy and beautiful outfit...and may i ask where did you get your SHOES [emoji151]? They are gorgeous


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bye 2016, hello 2017!!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653


Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous Ms. DM  and happy New Year


----------



## Chanel923

HeartMyMJs said:


> Bye 2016, hello 2017!!
> View attachment 3562912


Looking good MJ.  I love the jacket.  The classic jumbo really kicks it up a notch.  It's so edgy and very lady like at the same time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous Ms. DM  and happy New Year



Thank you Chanel923!!  You are a sweetheart and Happy New Year to you, my dear!


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Bye 2016, hello 2017!!
> View attachment 3562912



Loooove your jacket and your beautiful jumbo [emoji7].


----------



## Black_socialite

Kendie26 said:


> Damn, you are look oh-so super fine from head to toe....LOVE your entire ensemble & that Boy looks FANTASTIC on you!!!


This really made me laugh loudly!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chocolateturtle said:


>


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653


So lovely and very classic, love your booties too!!!Happy 2017 Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy new Year PF Chanel ladies~
> Getting ready for going out to dinner with my loving hubby & girl  First outing for my newly green lamb mini ( shiny ruthenium hardware )
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone have a wonderful New Year!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3562683
> 
> View attachment 3562684


Wow I LOVE!!!! Great match! Happy new year to you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely and very classic, love your booties too!!!Happy 2017 Dextersmom!!!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel923 said:


> Looking good MJ.  I love the jacket.  The classic jumbo really kicks it up a notch.  It's so edgy and very lady like at the same time.





Miss CC said:


> Loooove your jacket and your beautiful jumbo [emoji7].



Thank you so much!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> Bye 2016, hello 2017!!
> View attachment 3562912


 fabulous EVERYTHING>...LOVE your entire ensemble head to pretty toe!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Started off the new year with beige mini...


----------



## Alexa67

frivofrugalista said:


> Started off the new year with beige mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563098


I absolutly like your bag. The rose/beige with RHW is so great.


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> Started off the new year with beige mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563098



A chic way to start the new year! [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653



I love that shirt! I need one [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> I love that shirt! I need one [emoji7]



Thanks kkfiregirl!  It is a Wildfox sweatshirt and it feels like wearing pajamas, it is that soft.


----------



## Dextersmom

frivofrugalista said:


> Started off the new year with beige mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563098



Beautiful outfit and your mini is gorgeous!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks kkfiregirl!  It is a Wildfox sweatshirt and it feels like wearing pajamas, it is that soft.



You're welcome! I'm going to get one [emoji7]


----------



## jax818

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue on the 1st day of 2017.
> View attachment 3562653



Love your reissue and outfit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> fabulous EVERYTHING>...LOVE your entire ensemble head to pretty toe!


Thank you so much!! [emoji173]


frivofrugalista said:


> Started off the new year with beige mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563098


Lovely as always!![emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Wow I LOVE!!!! Great match! Happy new year to you!!!


Thank you!! Happy New Year to you too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> Love your reissue and outfit!



Thank you jax818!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Alexa67 said:


> I absolutly like your bag. The rose/beige with RHW is so great.





kkfiregirl said:


> A chic way to start the new year! [emoji7]





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful outfit and your mini is gorgeous!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you so much!! [emoji173]
> 
> Lovely as always!![emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you all, I have a feeling there's more Chanel coming my way this year[emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> Started off the new year with beige mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563098


Beautiful ensemble!! What a pretty, unique dress & your mini is "the bomb diggity!!"


----------



## Dextersmom

So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


You are a SuperStar, SuperWoman in every way dearest!!! xox


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful ensemble!! What a pretty, unique dress & your mini is "the bomb diggity!!"



Haha thank you, love your collection thread[emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563



Love your outfit[emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> Haha thank you, love your collection thread[emoji170]


 that's so sweet, I thank you kindly frivofrugalista!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


Dear DM, Thanks so much for sharing your experience and great tip!! That is really so helpful to all who loves colored lambskin Chanel include me  We don't want this fear keeps us away wearing our beloved lambskin Chanel. Oh I could imagine the moment how it would be shocked but phew! I am so happy you made it work great with your wisdom and your wipes quickly ( ohhh you're so cute and I understand exactly as I also have same habit I always swipe inside of my flats that wear with barefoot right after wore them  ) and made your pretty fire red square mini back safely as new again!! Big hugs to you!!!


----------



## baghagg

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy new Year PF Chanel ladies~
> Getting ready for going out to dinner with my loving hubby & girl [emoji2] First outing for my newly green lamb mini ( shiny ruthenium hardware ) [emoji813]
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone have a wonderful New Year!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3562683
> 
> View attachment 3562684


This is sooooooooo gorgeous!   I never find green anything and I always look for it,  simply beautiful!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

baghagg said:


> This is sooooooooo gorgeous!   I never find green anything and I always look for it,  simply beautiful!


Thank you so much baghagg! I've never imagined myself for years I would be ever falling love with anything green Chanel until the day I walked in to the boutique...Never planned and not in my list but it was just love at first sight with heart beat.....  I am so happy we understand this beauty each other


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear DM, Thanks so much for sharing your experience and great tip!! That is really so helpful to all who loves colored lambskin Chanel include me  We don't want this fear keeps us away wearing our beloved lambskin Chanel. Oh I could imagine the moment how it would be shocked but phew! I am so happy you made it work great with your wisdom and your wipes quickly ( ohhh you're so cute and I understand exactly as I also have same habit I always swipe inside of my flats that wear with barefoot right after wore them  ) and made your pretty fire red square mini back safely as new again!! Big hugs to you!!!





Kendie26 said:


> You are a SuperStar, SuperWoman in every way dearest!!! xox





frivofrugalista said:


> Love your outfit[emoji23]



Thank you shopgirl4cc, Kendie and frivofrugalista!!!


----------



## mia1103

❄️-25 here in Canada❄️
Love how woc still looks good over my puffy jacket


----------



## nekohime

Been hiding at home since Jan 1... Feelin like a bum now lol... But I managed to have a night out on New Year's Eve with my favourite mini! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39] thanks for letting me share and hope everyone has a great 2017 ahead!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] happy new year and may all ur wishes come true!!! And cheers to more Chanel!! (While I should be on ban island ... I will admire all ur pieces in 2017 [emoji23])


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563



Thank you for sharing your intel DM. I always love reading your posts. You have such a calm nature about you and I could totally see why you work with children [emoji4]. 

By the way, I love your flats!!  Where are they from?  Like you I'm in flats a lot due to having a toddler to chase after and being in the medical field.


----------



## Miss CC

nekohime said:


> Been hiding at home since Jan 1... Feelin like a bum now lol... But I managed to have a night out on New Year's Eve with my favourite mini! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39] thanks for letting me share and hope everyone has a great 2017 ahead!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] happy new year and may all ur wishes come true!!! And cheers to more Chanel!! (While I should be on ban island ... I will admire all ur pieces in 2017 [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563770



Looking great!  Hope you had a great New Year's Eve.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


Wow that was awesome!!! Thanks so much for sharing your experience with us DM. You look fabulous as always, and of course your red mini is LOVED!!!


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Been hiding at home since Jan 1... Feelin like a bum now lol... But I managed to have a night out on New Year's Eve with my favourite mini! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39] thanks for letting me share and hope everyone has a great 2017 ahead!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] happy new year and may all ur wishes come true!!! And cheers to more Chanel!! (While I should be on ban island ... I will admire all ur pieces in 2017 [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563770


You look so very pretty nekohime!! Love the grey & pink combo...so elegant! We are bag twins but I just haven't used mine yet but I hope to this week


----------



## winks

nekohime said:


> Been hiding at home since Jan 1... Feelin like a bum now lol... But I managed to have a night out on New Year's Eve with my favourite mini! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39] thanks for letting me share and hope everyone has a great 2017 ahead!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] happy new year and may all ur wishes come true!!! And cheers to more Chanel!! (While I should be on ban island ... I will admire all ur pieces in 2017 [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563770



love your skirt, you look like a fairy


----------



## Alexa67

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3563629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❄️-25 here in Canada❄️
> Love how woc still looks good over my puffy jacket


Dear, your pic show perfect how good looks a Chanel to a sportiv outfit. Thats the way i like Chanel bags as much.


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


Dear Dextersmom, nothing more to say about your bag and the hole Outfit 
But to use this tissues also for the flats is a fantastic idea. I tried to help myself with inserts but hate them because they move or make the shoes to tight. This i'll try directly at the weekend.


----------



## PansiriCA

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


Thanks for sharing


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


Looking so lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Thank you for sharing your intel DM. I always love reading your posts. You have such a calm nature about you and I could totally see why you work with children [emoji4].
> 
> By the way, I love your flats!!  Where are they from?  Like you I'm in flats a lot due to having a toddler to chase after and being in the medical field.



You are so sweet, Miss CC!!  Thank you for the compliments.  These ballet flats are by Sam Edelman (Nordstrom), they are nice and cushiony and I go 1/2 size up in this brand.


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looking so lovely!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow that was awesome!!! Thanks so much for sharing your experience with us DM. You look fabulous as always, and of course your red mini is LOVED!!!





Alexa67 said:


> Dear Dextersmom, nothing more to say about your bag and the hole Outfit
> But to use this tissues also for the flats is a fantastic idea. I tried to help myself with inserts but hate them because they move or make the shoes to tight. This i'll try directly at the weekend.





PansiriCA said:


> Thanks for sharing



Thank you so much HeartMyMJs, Auvina, Alexa67 and PansiriCA!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


HI DM!!! I *cringed* when I began reading about the color transfer on this gorgeous red mini... literally a sigh of relief when I read that you were able to remove it!!!!  Color transfer is mutual enemy but I wont let it stop me as I have now became more used to coordinating longer shirts or more conscientious on how to carry my light color bags to prevent this from happening (so far so good) but thanks for the tip it's great to know that simple wipes work so in case of emergency....


----------



## Irene7899

Using small denim bag on weekend


----------



## Irene7899

Using same bag when in Florence last week.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> HI DM!!! I *cringed* when I began reading about the color transfer on this gorgeous red mini... literally a sigh of relief when I read that you were able to remove it!!!!  Color transfer is mutual enemy but I wont let it stop me as I have now became more used to coordinating longer shirts or more conscientious on how to carry my light color bags to prevent this from happening (so far so good) but thanks for the tip it's great to know that simple wipes work so in case of emergency....



I will have to be more careful like you are.


----------



## cupid2012

Kendie26 said:


> Yay you cupid...congrats on your  fab new Boy....you look awesome! And those shoes-yes!!!





HiEndGirl said:


> @cupid2012 Big congrats on your new Boy!!
> 
> Everyone's looking smashing with their CCs for New Years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️





Forex said:


> Lovely boy and beautiful outfit...and may i ask where did you get your SHOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? They are gorgeous



Thank you Kendie,HiEndGirl and Forex for your kind words!!! 

@Forex they are Alaia... and they happen to be my favorite.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought this mini out to a new pizzeria tonight.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this mini out to a new pizzeria tonight.
> View attachment 3564564



Yummy pizza and yummy mini!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this mini out to a new pizzeria tonight.
> View attachment 3564564



Looks so yummy especially your mini!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this mini out to a new pizzeria tonight.
> View attachment 3564564


Now I'm hungry again, even though I just finished a late dinner.  The perfect trio pairing .... margarita pizza, wine and mini


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563



Wow, this is a great tip. I am buying these now just in case. Tragedy averted thank goodness!!!


----------



## nicole0612

nekohime said:


> Been hiding at home since Jan 1... Feelin like a bum now lol... But I managed to have a night out on New Year's Eve with my favourite mini! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39] thanks for letting me share and hope everyone has a great 2017 ahead!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] happy new year and may all ur wishes come true!!! And cheers to more Chanel!! (While I should be on ban island ... I will admire all ur pieces in 2017 [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563770



You look so pretty and feminine!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this mini out to a new pizzeria tonight.
> View attachment 3564564



I can't get enough of this gorgeous mini! It is so classic.


----------



## goldenfountain

Rocking my 17C square mini out on errands last weekend


----------



## LittleTuzi

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563



Glad the colour transfer comes off easily and thank you for sharing this tip-I happen to have these wipes too!


----------



## cheryl9878

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, this is a great tip. I am buying these now just in case. Tragedy averted thank goodness!!!





Miss CC said:


> Yummy pizza and yummy mini!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks so yummy especially your mini!![emoji173][emoji173]





Chanel923 said:


> Now I'm hungry again, even though I just finished a late dinner.  The perfect trio pairing .... margarita pizza, wine and mini





LittleTuzi said:


> Glad the colour transfer comes off easily and thank you for sharing this tip-I happen to have these wipes too!



Thank you Nicole, Miss CC, HeartMyMjs, Chanel923 and LittleTuzi!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my 17C square mini out on errands last weekend



Gorgeous mini.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my 17C square mini out on errands last weekend


So cute mini!! I love your red rock studs too~ we're shoe twin


----------



## dreaminginchanel

Taking out my boy...


----------



## goldenfountain

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous mini.



thank you! 



shopgirl4cc said:


> So cute mini!! I love your red rock studs too~ we're shoe twin



Thank you  yayy I love rockstud shoes!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> So today I went out with my square red lambskin mini and I wanted to share something with you that you may all have known already, just not me.  Apparently, I am slow and haven't really paid any attention to the color transfer topics because my other two lambskin bags are black, but now that I have a red mini I finally get it.  I wear a lot of denim, so I am sure this will happen again, but when I got home today I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I took a deep breath and thought for a minute.  Then I remembered that I keep these Simple wipes in my bathroom, not for my face, but I actually have been using them forever to clean the inside of my ballet flats.  I even keep a pack in my suitcase.  You might think I'm weird, but I like clean shoes.  Anyway, these wipes are alcohol and fragrance free and I took one wipe and very gently dabbed it on the flap and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this "Simple" solution and wanted to share my experience with these magic wipes with you. Sorry for the long post!
> View attachment 3563562
> View attachment 3563563



Thanks for sharing your tips! I wonder if this will work on a canvas LV bag ... I'll have to give it a try. 

... and yet again, I love your blazer - so chic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy hump day!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Hello chanel lovers, taking out my gold boy to brighten up a gloomy day in Seattle Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> Thanks for sharing your tips! I wonder if this will work on a canvas LV bag ... I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> ... and yet again, I love your blazer - so chic!



Thank you!  I don't know about your LV, but please let us know if you try it.


----------



## Miss CC

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello chanel lovers, taking out my gold boy to brighten up a gloomy day in Seattle Have a wonderful day everyone!



Omg I love your boy!! [emoji169]


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy hump day!
> View attachment 3565222



Yay bag twin [emoji173]


----------



## paintmecrystal

Miss CC said:


> Omg I love your boy!! [emoji169]


Thank you so much Miss CC [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HiEndGirl

Irene7899 said:


> Using small denim bag on weekend



This is a great pict! [emoji170]



goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my 17C square mini out on errands last weekend



And rocking the rockstuds too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



dreaminginchanel said:


> Taking out my boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565158





paintmecrystal said:


> Hello chanel lovers, taking out my gold boy to brighten up a gloomy day in Seattle Have a wonderful day everyone!



Lusting over both your boys [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss CC said:


> Yay bag twin [emoji173]



Yay!!  Twinsies!! [emoji133]


----------



## UpTime

Take my beautiful blk jumbo to work


----------



## Dextersmom

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello chanel lovers, taking out my gold boy to brighten up a gloomy day in Seattle Have a wonderful day everyone!



What a beauty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

UpTime said:


> Take my beautiful blk jumbo to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565816



UpTime, your jumbo looks brand new and so luscious.  Do you mind my asking what year it is?  I want to add a M/L classic black to my collection this year and keep going back and forth between caviar and lambskin.  I love the look and feel of lambkin, but when I use my caviar bags they are so effortless and worry free.


----------



## UpTime

Dextersmom said:


> UpTime, your jumbo looks brand new and so luscious.  Do you mind my asking what year it is?  I want to add a M/L classic black to my collection this year and keep going back and forth between caviar and lambskin.  I love the look and feel of lambkin, but when I use my caviar bags they are so effortless and worry free.  [emoji813]


I just got it right before  Christmas. This new season blk caviar is much better than last few seasons. When I went to the store, my SA showed me one from early Spring 2016 blk jumbo caviar was returned from someone. She put them next to each other and the different was huge. This new one code starts 23xxx, its blk caviar is so smooth, shiny & bright. The other one is so rough & dull. I got her right away. 

Dextermom, I think you can't go wrong with adding a blk classic in any size. The only thing is the leather is different from one season  to the next so to be sure you need  to see & feel it. I don't know about you but me, I know classic blk is coming every  season, I'm no hurry to get the right one. For this girl, I had waited for 1.5 yrs, not because it wasn't available but because I waited for a better leather. Good luck dear [emoji258]


----------



## Dextersmom

UpTime said:


> I just got it right before  Christmas. This new season blk caviar is much better than last few seasons. When I went to the store, my SA showed me one from early Spring 2016 blk jumbo caviar was returned from someone. She put them next to each other and the different was huge. This new one code starts 23xxx, its blk caviar is so smooth, shiny & bright. The other one is so rough & dull. I got her right away.
> 
> Dextermom, I think you can't go wrong with adding a blk classic in any size. The only thing is the leather is different from one season  to the next so to be sure you need  to see & feel it. I don't know about you but me, I know classic blk is coming every  season, I'm no hurry to get the right one. For this girl, I had waited for 1.5 yrs, not because it wasn't available but because I waited for a better leather. Good luck dear [emoji258]



Thank you UpTime.  I appreciate your thoughtful response.  I am a patient person, so I am happy to wait for my perfect bag.


----------



## Meowwu

I am sick today but that didn't stop me from playing with my dark beige mini (I have yet to bring it outdoors) and card case.


----------



## Dextersmom

Meowwu said:


> I am sick today but that didn't stop me from playing with my dark beige mini (I have yet to bring it outdoors) and card case.
> View attachment 3565925



I would play with that bag too!!  It is stunning!


----------



## Meowwu

Dextersmom said:


> I would play with that bag too!!  It is stunning!


Thank you. I am liking it quite a lot too Lol.


----------



## squidgee

Super casual with my yellow WOC running around Harry Potter World!


----------



## Tulip2

Love these new simple black patent heels (2.5" so not too tall) with the Golden CC adorning the heel. Got them on sale too for $519 USD. So glad the block heel is back in style! [emoji7]


----------



## UpTime

Tulip2 said:


> Love these new simple black patent heels (2.5" so not too tall) with the Golden CC adorning the heel. Got them on sale too for $519 USD. So glad the block heel is back in style! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3566038


Oh i love block heels. Nice find  Tulips


----------



## Tulip2

UpTime said:


> Oh i love block heels. Nice find  Tulips


I've been wearing them almost every day.  They really are so comfy!


----------



## chocolateturtle

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello chanel lovers, taking out my gold boy to brighten up a gloomy day in Seattle Have a wonderful day everyone!



That boy is gorgeous! that's definitely adding some sun to seattle weather


----------



## paintmecrystal

chocolateturtle said:


> That boy is gorgeous! that's definitely adding some sun to seattle weather


Thank you so much chocolateturtle [emoji7]


----------



## magdalinka

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3563629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❄️-25 here in Canada❄️
> Love how woc still looks good over my puffy jacket


That looks cute! I was just wondering how a timeless WOC would look like with Sorrels and a puffy coat. I guess I could pull it off.


----------



## Miss CC

Meowwu said:


> I am sick today but that didn't stop me from playing with my dark beige mini (I have yet to bring it outdoors) and card case.
> View attachment 3565925



Such a beautiful neutral color.


----------



## Kendie26

squidgee said:


> Super casual with my yellow WOC running around Harry Potter World!
> View attachment 3566016


You look FABULOUS!!! Love your WOC & how it looks on you! You look like you're having a great time!


----------



## Kendie26

Tulip2 said:


> Love these new simple black patent heels (2.5" so not too tall) with the Golden CC adorning the heel. Got them on sale too for $519 USD. So glad the block heel is back in style! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3566038


Really pretty, classy & elegant dear Tulip...LOVE them & I'd sure love a pair as I also love block heels. Wonder if you had your incredible new Boy out w/ these lovely feet of yours~Hmmmmm!?! Oh, & I always love when you say "Bling is my thing!!"


----------



## Tulip2

Kendie26 said:


> Really pretty, classy & elegant dear Tulip...LOVE them & I'd sure love a pair as *I also love block heels*. Wonder if you had your incredible new Boy out w/ these lovely feet of yours~Hmmmmm!?! Oh, & I always love when you say "Bling is my thing!!"


There seem to be a lot of designers making block heels right now.  But of course I'm always looking for Chanel.   Especially on sale.
Oh I wasn't carrying my special Boy that day but it will look great with these shoes.  I love to mix & match.  Simple shoes...blingy handbag.


----------



## steffysstyle

Love my pink square mini!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Out for lunch & shopping today....can't stop using this green lambies 3 days in row Thanks for letting me share Have a fun weekend everyone~


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3566999
> View attachment 3566998
> 
> Out for lunch & shopping today....can't stop using this green lambies 3 days in row Thanks for letting me share Have a fun weekend everyone~



Gorgeous green!


----------



## steffysstyle

Meowwu said:


> I am sick today but that didn't stop me from playing with my dark beige mini (I have yet to bring it outdoors) and card case.
> View attachment 3565925



Absolutely adore your dark beige mini, sad that my local boutique did not get any!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Gorgeous green!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3566999
> View attachment 3566998
> 
> Out for lunch & shopping today....can't stop using this green lambies 3 days in row Thanks for letting me share Have a fun weekend everyone~


OMG


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> OMG


Hahaha...Oh So Sorry I can't help..I post this green buddy too many times lately....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Love my pink square mini!
> View attachment 3566767


I love your square mini  You have such a lovely style as always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Meowwu said:


> I am sick today but that didn't stop me from playing with my dark beige mini (I have yet to bring it outdoors) and card case.
> View attachment 3565925


Beautiful mini!!  I hope you're feeling better today I know it is terrible being sick and stuck at home as I've also been sick in the bed for 3 days right after the holiday...But I know our Chanel helps confronting us and healing us so well


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3566999
> View attachment 3566998
> 
> Out for lunch & shopping today....can't stop using this green lambies 3 days in row Thanks for letting me share Have a fun weekend everyone~


Wowee that is some stunning color on that lambskin!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee that is some stunning color on that lambskin!


Thank you Kendie~ you're always such a sweet lady


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your square mini  You have such a lovely style as always



Thank you, you are so kind!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Love my pink square mini!
> View attachment 3566767


so pretty in pink!!! I love your mini too steffy & that jacket is also very dreamy. Love your style!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

UpTime said:


> Take my beautiful blk jumbo to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565816


Your jumbo is truly gorgeous and very beautiful sheen on the caviar


----------



## shopgirl4cc

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello chanel lovers, taking out my gold boy to brighten up a gloomy day in Seattle Have a wonderful day everyone!


Gorgeous golden boy  May I ask which season is this?? LOVE


----------



## UpTime

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your jumbo is truly gorgeous and very beautiful sheen on the caviar [emoji813]


Thank you sooo much for your comment. You make my day


----------



## UpTime

New year, new bag, new shoes, & new  phone (use it to take this picture) , what else I can wish for?


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> so pretty in pink!!! I love your mini too steffy & that jacket is also very dreamy. Love your style!



Thank you so much Kendie! The jacket was from Zara  Hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## paintmecrystal

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous golden boy  May I ask which season is this?? LOVE


Thank you shopgirl, it is Act 2 - 2014 collection [emoji7]


----------



## paintmecrystal

UpTime said:


> New year, new bag, new shoes, & new  phone (use it to take this picture) , what else I can wish for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567089


Shoe brand please? Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

paintmecrystal said:


> Thank you shopgirl, it is Act 2 - 2014 collection [emoji7]


Thank you! Oh I totally missed a chance in 2014! It is really a special golden boy you own Congratulation!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

UpTime said:


> New year, new bag, new shoes, & new  phone (use it to take this picture) , what else I can wish for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567089


Yes what a great way to start new year!  btw I love your cute shoes too


----------



## UpTime

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes what a great way to start new year!  btw I love your cute shoes too [emoji813]


Thank you, you must try StellaMcCarney platforms. They r so nice


----------



## allure244

paintmecrystal said:


> Shoe brand please? Gorgeous [emoji7]




Looks like Stella McCartney shoes. 

http://www.stellamccartney.com/item...=33077708785&gclid=CI_tgubGrtECFQx9fgodBMgD-A


----------



## UpTime

paintmecrystal said:


> Shoe brand please? Gorgeous [emoji7]


Sorry non-chanel item. They  re Stella McCartney


----------



## paintmecrystal

UpTime said:


> Sorry non-chanel item. They  re Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567112
> View attachment 3567113


Aah very nice thank you! [emoji6]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

UpTime said:


> Thank you, you must try StellaMcCarney platforms. They r so nice





UpTime said:


> Sorry non-chanel item. They  re Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567112
> View attachment 3567113


Thanks for posting pic! They're really cute and I like the wedge heels. I will try to check them out


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3566999
> View attachment 3566998
> 
> Out for lunch & shopping today....can't stop using this green lambies 3 days in row Thanks for letting me share Have a fun weekend everyone~



What a stunning beauty your green mini is and wow, you just look amazing!!!  Hope you had a nice lunch and fun shopping.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my chevron WOC out to lunch today.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> What a stunning beauty your green mini is and wow, you just look amazing!!!  Hope you had a nice lunch and fun shopping.


Thanks sooo much dear sweet DM


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my chevron WOC out to lunch today.
> View attachment 3567178



Beautiful chevron WOCYou rotate your beautiful collection so nicely each days actually you inspire me that I should take my other bags out more often too


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful chevron WOCYou rotate your beautiful collection so nicely each days actually you inspire me that I should take my other bags out more often too



Thank you shopgirl4cc!!  What a sweet thing to say!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3566999
> View attachment 3566998
> 
> Out for lunch & shopping today....can't stop using this green lambies 3 days in row Thanks for letting me share Have a fun weekend everyone~



It looks sooooo buttery and soft [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my chevron WOC out to lunch today.
> View attachment 3567178



Mmm you're making me hungry [emoji39]. And as another tpfer said,I love how you rotate your bags daily. I get so lazy taking the bags in and out, wrapping and unwrapping. I tend to stick to one bag per week.


----------



## Miss CC

UpTime said:


> Sorry non-chanel item. They  re Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567112
> View attachment 3567113



Super cute wedges!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Mmm you're making me hungry [emoji39]. And as another tpfer said,I love how you rotate your bags daily. I get so lazy taking the bags in and out, wrapping and unwrapping. I tend to stick to one bag per week.



Thank you Miss CC!


----------



## Meowwu

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful mini!!  I hope you're feeling better today I know it is terrible being sick and stuck at home as I've also been sick in the bed for 3 days right after the holiday...But I know our Chanel helps confronting us and healing us so well


 Thank you. I am still in the road to recovery

Hear hear on Chanel being s good psychological remedy.


----------



## jourai

Reminding myself to use my bags more often (even though I'm over worried about this lambskin mini) [emoji18][emoji18]


----------



## Miss CC

jourai said:


> Reminding myself to use my bags more often (even though I'm over worried about this lambskin mini) [emoji18][emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3567431



This color is gorgeous!!  Which season is it from?


----------



## mintyvintage

Matching my mini with a denim dress for weekend today!


----------



## mintyvintage

jourai said:


> Reminding myself to use my bags more often (even though I'm over worried about this lambskin mini) [emoji18][emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3567431



Same bag twin today! [emoji112]


----------



## HiEndGirl

steffysstyle said:


> Love my pink square mini!
> View attachment 3566767



This is all gorgeous [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

UpTime said:


> Sorry non-chanel item. They  re Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567112
> View attachment 3567113



These are fabulous. Omg [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my chevron WOC out to lunch today.
> View attachment 3567178


LOVE it, love YOU!!! This baby MIGHT be 1 of my favorites of yours, but really it's impossible to choose a favorite or 2 out of your stunning collection....but I am drooling over this WOC girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

UpTime said:


> Sorry non-chanel item. They  re Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567112
> View attachment 3567113


Totally LOVING these & they look awesome on you!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> It looks sooooo buttery and soft [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Hi sweet Miss CC  yes...I can't stop touching her....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jourai said:


> Reminding myself to use my bags more often (even though I'm over worried about this lambskin mini) [emoji18][emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3567431


This is so cute style!   lambskin is more tough than people think, hope you enjoy your beautiful beige camel lamb mini more often


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mintyvintage said:


> Matching my mini with a denim dress for weekend today!


So adorable!


----------



## UpTime

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVING these & they look awesome on you!!!


Thank you dear


----------



## CClovesbags

To the mall... [emoji57]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE it, love YOU!!! This baby MIGHT be 1 of my favorites of yours, but really it's impossible to choose a favorite or 2 out of your stunning collection....but I am drooling over this WOC girlfriend!



You are very sweet, my friend!  Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

So my new (& my first brooch) is in "action" today but it was hard taking a good selfie /mod so this was best I could do earlier today[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



The alex & any bangle was a sentimental Christmas gift from my goddaughters.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So my new (& my first brooch) is in "action" today but it was hard taking a good selfie /mod so this was best I could do earlier today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568011
> 
> The alex & any bangle was a sentimental Christmas gift from my goddaughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568013



Fabulous ensemble!!  Your brooch and WOC were made for each other and your bracelet is too precious!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> So my new (& my first brooch) is in "action" today but it was hard taking a good selfie /mod so this was best I could do earlier today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568011
> 
> The alex & any bangle was a sentimental Christmas gift from my goddaughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568013



Wow your bangle matches perfectly with your new brooch. Sentimental gifts are the best [emoji4].


----------



## lovesallbags

Me and Mini shopping together in Burberry


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous ensemble!!  Your brooch and WOC were made for each other and your bracelet is too precious!





Miss CC said:


> Wow your bangle matches perfectly with your new brooch. Sentimental gifts are the best [emoji4].


Smooches to you 2 dearest sweeties!! Thank you! I'm afraid of being brooch obsessed now PLEASE, say it ain't so!!! xoxox


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> So my new (& my first brooch) is in "action" today but it was hard taking a good selfie /mod so this was best I could do earlier today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568011
> 
> The alex & any bangle was a sentimental Christmas gift from my goddaughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568013


Gorgeous WOC with beautiful brooch combo and you have such a great sense with a special pretty bangle


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous WOC with beautiful broach combo and you have such a great sense with a special pretty bangle


thanks so very much dearest shopgirl4cc! You are a doll! I just replied to your other post (your "confesson"...too funny!!!! Love it)


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> thanks so very much dearest shopgirl4cc! You are a doll! I just replied to your other post (your "confesson"...too funny!!!! Love it)


Ohh I know its too funny confession "collection with passion" hahaha  you have a true sweet heart ~


----------



## ailoveresale

Just posted to my IG (ailovemaya) - Chanel overload!


----------



## Pinkachan

Kendie26 said:


> So my new (& my first brooch) is in "action" today but it was hard taking a good selfie /mod so this was best I could do earlier today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568011
> 
> The alex & any bangle was a sentimental Christmas gift from my goddaughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568013



Now you're just taunting me.  Gimme that WOC!  

In all seriousness, your jewelry looks fantastic paired up with the WOC.  Thumbs up!


----------



## Kendie26

Pinkachan said:


> Now you're just taunting me.  Gimme that WOC!
> 
> In all seriousness, your jewelry looks fantastic paired up with the WOC.  Thumbs up!


Haha I'm sorry dearest Pinkachan!! I get it, i truly do...I'm also "taunted" daily seeing all the amazing items/pics from our tPFr's!! My WOC (affectionately named "Dex" after my pal @Dextersmom ) gives you big smooch!!


----------



## Kendie26

ailoveresale said:


> Just posted to my IG (ailovemaya) - Chanel overload!
> View attachment 3568416


You look super stunning!!! What could possibly be better than "chanel overload?!!!"


----------



## JulieMack

Hello, I am very new to this and just dipping my toes in. This is my first Chanel. I know it's not a purse but I love it!!!!! I'm hooked. The look, the feel, the smell, everything!


----------



## Sourisbrune

JulieMack said:


> Hello, I am very new to this and just dipping my toes in. This is my first Chanel. I know it's not a purse but I love it!!!!! I'm hooked. The look, the feel, the smell, everything!



Congratulations!  
I agree, I really like the look, the feel and the toughness of the caviar leather.
I'm new to Chanel, too, and love it!


----------



## Kendie26

JulieMack said:


> Hello, I am very new to this and just dipping my toes in. This is my first Chanel. I know it's not a purse but I love it!!!!! I'm hooked. The look, the feel, the smell, everything!


A big & most happy "Welcome to Chanel" to you dear! You picked a FAB 1st purchase! CONGRATS & your nail color is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jourai

Miss CC said:


> This color is gorgeous!!  Which season is it from?



Thank you! I bought it last July so I think it's 16B! I have the bag style number if you need it [emoji4]


----------



## jourai

shopgirl4cc said:


> This is so cute style!   lambskin is more tough than people think, hope you enjoy your beautiful beige camel lamb mini more often



Haha thank you, I hope so too!


----------



## jourai

mintyvintage said:


> Same bag twin today! [emoji112]



So cute! [emoji112]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Haha I'm sorry dearest Pinkachan!! I get it, i truly do...I'm also "taunted" daily seeing all the amazing items/pics from our tPFr's!! My WOC (affectionately named "Dex" after my pal @Dextersmom ) gives you big smooch!!



You are adorable.


----------



## Dextersmom

JulieMack said:


> Hello, I am very new to this and just dipping my toes in. This is my first Chanel. I know it's not a purse but I love it!!!!! I'm hooked. The look, the feel, the smell, everything!



Congrats!!  It looks beautiful!


----------



## Acctt

Chanel Classic Flap [emoji169]


----------



## Natz15

Brunching with my boy today


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my fuchsia WOC today (and another fun Kate Spade scarf).


----------



## Kendie26

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568748
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap [emoji169]



I'm sooooooo in love with this mod!!!!! STUNNING!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Natz15 said:


> View attachment 3568750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunching with my boy today



LOOOOVE![emoji177][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my fuchsia WOC today (and another fun Kate Spade scarf).
> View attachment 3568770



Perfection as usual dearest DM! Love the colors in your scarf![emoji7][emoji182][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]


----------



## Acctt

Kendie26 said:


> I'm sooooooo in love with this mod!!!!! STUNNING!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji322]



Thanks doll [emoji173]


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> Just posted to my IG (ailovemaya) - Chanel overload!
> View attachment 3568416


This is gorgeous!!! while to us Chanel addicts we can easily recognize all the beautiful chanel pieces, but you have so masterfully selected such discreet styles that are not "logo heavy" like the pre-fall jacket which has the loveliest buttons but doesn't "spell" CC   You look so well put together with gorgeous fit but doesn't scream Chanel.  I* love* it!!!


----------



## jax818

Using my boy woc as a clutch on this sunny California day.  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795


Finally!!!!  I love the pink color in natural sunlight too. it's a very pretty shade of pink that is not "too" light.  The weather has definitely not been cooperating so glad you got a chance to get her out today and with the snowy background too


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3568939
> 
> 
> Using my boy woc as a clutch on this sunny California day.  Happy Sunday everyone!


I can so use some sunlight!!! gorgeous red!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795



Thank you Kendie and your pink mini is so pretty and you look lovely.  Hope you had fun with her today.


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3568939
> 
> 
> Using my boy woc as a clutch on this sunny California day.  Happy Sunday everyone!



Gorgeous woc.


----------



## ailoveresale

Kendie26 said:


> You look super stunning!!! What could possibly be better than "chanel overload?!!!"



Thank you so much @Kendie26! [emoji5]



Vanana said:


> This is gorgeous!!! while to us Chanel addicts we can easily recognize all the beautiful chanel pieces, but you have so masterfully selected such discreet styles that are not "logo heavy" like the pre-fall jacket which has the loveliest buttons but doesn't "spell" CC   You look so well put together with gorgeous fit but doesn't scream Chanel.  I* love* it!!!



Thank you so much @Vanana! You always look so polished and have such beautiful pieces, i am so flattered [emoji5]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795





Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my fuchsia WOC today (and another fun Kate Spade scarf).
> View attachment 3568770



Looking fabulous as always ladies!!

@Kendie26 I still haven't taken mine out!!  It's expected to rain here in CA for the next few days. My pink baby needs some sun lol.


----------



## FancyPants77

JulieMack said:


> Hello, I am very new to this and just dipping my toes in. This is my first Chanel. I know it's not a purse but I love it!!!!! I'm hooked. The look, the feel, the smell, everything!



Gorgeous!! Congratulations. Great first Chanel piece


----------



## FancyPants77

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my fuchsia WOC today (and another fun Kate Spade scarf).
> View attachment 3568770



This looks stunning on you! Their camellia line is my absolute favorite. Beautiful bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Looking fabulous as always ladies!!
> 
> @Kendie26 I still haven't taken mine out!!  It's expected to rain here in CA for the next few days. My pink baby needs some sun lol.



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

FancyPants77 said:


> This looks stunning on you! Their camellia line is my absolute favorite. Beautiful bag



Thank you FancyPants77!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Finally!!!!  I love the pink color in natural sunlight too. it's a very pretty shade of pink that is not "too" light.  The weather has definitely not been cooperating so glad you got a chance to get her out today and with the snowy background too





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Kendie and your pink mini is so pretty and you look lovely.  Hope you had fun with her today.


"Finally" is right Vanana! I should be ashamed & scolded for making ms. pink wait that long but the snow had long ended & it was clear out, just freezing (as I know you felt it too!)
Thank you both my dear lovelies...have a wonderful week...a Chanel week that is!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Looking fabulous as always ladies!!
> 
> @Kendie26 I still haven't taken mine out!!  It's expected to rain here in CA for the next few days. My pink baby needs some sun lol.


I know how you feel Miss CC, but I assure you it will be worth the wait (just like your extra long wait & troubles for the arrival of YOUR pink babe)


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568748
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap [emoji169]



You look gorgeous with your beautiful classic ml!  we're bag twines again actually i just went out for dinner with my classic ml last night too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my fuchsia WOC today (and another fun Kate Spade scarf).
> View attachment 3568770


DM I love your fun style as always!! and I always love your beautiful sunny bath room too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795


Dearest Kendie ~ So beautiful photo! Its great on you!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3568939
> 
> 
> Using my boy woc as a clutch on this sunny California day.  Happy Sunday everyone!


I LOVE this beautiful red


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share 
It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week


----------



## LittleTuzi

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795



The bag looks stunning on you! [emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795


I'm guilty of that sin.  I haven't use her yet.  She is really beautiful.  Love the coloring in your second pic...grey, white snow, and soft pink.  The soft pink really freshness and life to the winter season.  You looked beautiful.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share
> It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week
> 
> View attachment 3569524
> 
> View attachment 3569525


Gorgeous as always buddy!    yep it was snowing here too. I miss west coast and jealous of them this season!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share
> It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week
> 
> View attachment 3569524
> 
> View attachment 3569525



Gorgeous classic flap!!  And I have the same phone case (I think?). Is it from Neiman marcus?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous classic flap!!  And I have the same phone case (I think?). Is it from Neiman marcus?


Thank you ~ Miss CC 
You have such good eyes Yes I've got the case from NM  Yay twinies on many and case twinies too  
I'm thinking of change my iPhone 7 + to smaller size 7, for my love for my square minis for more space and just easy with my mini....I probably get same case in smaller size again


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you ~ Miss CC
> You have such good eyes Yes I've got the case from NM  Yay twinies on many and case twinies too
> I'm thinking of change my iPhone 7 + to smaller size 7, for my love for my square minis for more space and just easy with my mini....I probably get same case in smaller size again



Yay twinsies on the phone case. I have the iPhone 7 and it's such a beautiful and well made case imo


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Btw I LOVE your avatar Cartier LOVE It is sooo beautiful on you!   I almost got another twines on these I missed shopping in my last trip.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap


----------



## Vienna

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap



Gorgeous! I LOVE this color!! I have a 14B taupe m/l and I'm so attached to it! It matches everything!!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Btw I LOVE your avatar Cartier LOVE It is sooo beautiful on you!   I almost got another twines on these I missed shopping in my last trip.



Thank you so much!!  You should definitely get one. It takes some getting used to because it has some weight to it plus not being able to take it off...but I absolutely love my 'love'. Thinking about adding another [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap



You look gorgeous!!  And that jumbo...just wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Thank you so much!!  You should definitely get one. It takes some getting used to because it has some weight to it plus not being able to take it off...but I absolutely love my 'love'. Thinking about adding another [emoji4].


 Oh it must be gorgeous with another new one on you!! Yes I heard from my friend about not being take it off that been taking me for 3 years to missed chances to get yet. I am not so good with jewelries on my skins and always take off everything before take shower and go to bed. But It is really so beautiful on you and on my friend whenever see it on her, and I learned its very special meaning to it and be gifted by loved ones as well


----------



## tv_vt1809

Vienna said:


> Gorgeous! I LOVE this color!! I have a 14B taupe m/l and I'm so attached to it! It matches everything!!


Tell me about it!! This beige is so gorgeous, it's a bit different from the current beige they have in store I think. I just love it so much


----------



## tv_vt1809

Miss CC said:


> You look gorgeous!!  And that jumbo...just wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you dear! That is so sweet of you to say  This jumbo is a bit old now but I feel so lucky to have it, it's one of the last they made in single flap


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share
> It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week
> 
> View attachment 3569524
> 
> View attachment 3569525



Gorgeousness!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3569653
> 
> View attachment 3569654



Love everything in this pic!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap



What a beautiful classic!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dearest Kendie ~ So beautiful photo! Its great on you!!!  Thanks for sharing





shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share
> It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week
> 
> View attachment 3569524
> 
> View attachment 3569525


Ooooooh girl, SNAP!! Look at you in that killer outfit, & those pearls!!!! HELLO!! Your CF is perfect on you. Looking oh-so-fine!  I need to get "re-aquainted" w/ the red baby in your avatar!! & Thanks for your kind words on my new pink mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeousness!!!


Thank you dear DM ~ you're the lady who inspired me that enjoy to rotate other bags more  I love the way you enjoy your beloved collections each day thanks so much for sharing your beautiful Chanel's here


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> I'm guilty of that sin.  I haven't use her yet.  She is really beautiful.  Love the coloring in your second pic...grey, white snow, and soft pink.  The soft pink really freshness and life to the winter season.  You looked beautiful.


Well thank you dearest Chanel923 for sharing (& confessing) your "sin!"  Come on now girl, GET HER OUT!!! You & @Miss CC ....pronto outings w/ your amazing pink mini's!


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap


WOW!!! Surely you are a model (yes?!!!) Totally stunning everything...I LOVE your mod!


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3569653
> 
> View attachment 3569654


You go lady in red....GORGEOUS....love it all, & look at those awesome booties!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooh girl, SNAP!! Look at you in that killer outfit, & those pearls!!!! HELLO!! Your CF is perfect on you. Looking oh-so-fine!  I need to get "re-aquainted" w/ the red baby in your avatar!! & Thanks for your kind words on my new pink mini


Awww  you made me blush! you're truly the sweetest girl Kendie  
You know You're the lady who cheered me up to confess my addiction and bring it on my collection at the other thread this morning....  
You really rock with your gorgeous pink Chevron mini!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap


Beautiful single flap jumbo! Look sooo soft to carry!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww  you made me blush! you're truly the sweetest girl Kendie
> You know You're the lady who cheered me up to confess my addiction and bring it on my collection at the other thread this morning....
> You really rock with your gorgeous pink Chevron mini!!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh it must be gorgeous with another new one on you!! Yes I heard from my friend about not being take it off that been taking me for 3 years to missed chances to get yet. I am not so good with jewelries on my skins and always take off everything before take shower and go to bed. But It is really so beautiful on you and on my friend whenever see it on her, and I learned its very special meaning to it and be gifted by loved ones as well



I think the not being able to take it off part adds to the charm of it [emoji4]. It's so simple yet elegant. Hope you are able to add one soon to your collection (I'm totally enabling you I know). [emoji173]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> I think the not being able to take it off part adds to the charm of it [emoji4]. It's so simple yet elegant. Hope you are able to add one soon to your collection (I'm totally enabling you I know). [emoji173]


Miss CC! Yes you def make me reconsider to get it in this year, or my DH would get it on our anniversary if I could commit to that "not take it off 24/7" part. I even take wedding/ diamond rings off before shower or bed for comfort, but I always was planning it sometimes soon  As you know already I've gottten too obsessed at Chanel boutiques again during my stay there, beside with my French shoe addictions....LOL...  Umm Let's see how I could be calm in next trip.
It's so elegant and gorgeous on you and other ladies 
PS: Can I ask you for my most concern, is it really not able to take it off by myself dairy easily...?


----------



## Doodles78

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share
> It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week
> 
> View attachment 3569524
> 
> View attachment 3569525


Ok now I feel I definitely need more caviar in my life!!!! Love ❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Doodles78 said:


> Ok now I feel I definitely need more caviar in my life!!!! Love ❤️


Thank you so much dear  Yes caviar is way to go  I really wanted to take my lambskin ml last night, but since my DH chose little greasy foods restaurant ( even tho its a popular "French" restaurant but in real its just an Americanized French.... ) So I just grabbed caviar quick that's so carefree


----------



## Daisy2016

ari said:


> First time here


Love pink pink.


----------



## Daisy2016

chanel79 said:


> 2 toned chanel shoes and chanel denim cell phone holder


Love your baby's chubby leg .... too cute


----------



## Daisy2016

Sculli said:


> mini day [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3366320


I hava never thought that I would like any colors beside black, white and pink but this lovely green also steals my heart. Such a beautiful color!!!!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Miss CC! Yes you def make me reconsider to get it in this year, or my DH would get it on our anniversary if I could commit to that "not take it off 24/7" part. I even take wedding/ diamond rings off before shower or bed for comfort, but I always was planning it sometimes soon  As you know already I've gottten too obsessed at Chanel boutiques again during my stay there, beside with my French shoe addictions....LOL...  Umm Let's see how I could be calm in next trip.
> It's so elegant and gorgeous on you and other ladies
> PS: Can I ask you for my most concern, is it really not able to take it off by myself dairy easily...?



It would be difficult to take off by yourself daily because the bracelet is held together by two screws.  When you purchase the love it comes with a tiny screwdriver which allows you to unscrew the bracelet. I've read that the screws could become loose though if it is constantly played with. Honestly, at the beginning it was very noticeable having a bracelet on 24/7 but I'm so used to it now I don't even notice it. If you are concerned about wearing it all the time I would say consider the love cuff. The cuff is removable [emoji4]. You should check out the love discussion thread in the Cartier forum.  Lots of eye candy and helpful ladies on there [emoji173]. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/page-395


----------



## FunBagz

Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> It would be difficult to take off by yourself daily because the bracelet is held together by two screws.  When you purchase the love it comes with a tiny screwdriver which allows you to unscrew the bracelet. I've read that the screws could become loose though if it is constantly played with. Honestly, at the beginning it was very noticeable having a bracelet on 24/7 but I'm so used to it now I don't even notice it. If you are concerned about wearing it all the time I would say consider the love cuff. The cuff is removable [emoji4]. You should check out the love discussion thread in the Cartier forum.  Lots of eye candy and helpful ladies on there [emoji173].
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/page-395


Thanks soooo much MissCC!  That's so helpful! My friend also told me she never took off and she's worried to get screw loose if do take it off by herself....ummm. Yes I've checked the thread each times before went to Paris and also i actually tried the cuff on at local Cartier store in my city before, and the cuff style did not work well on my wrist ( felt little uncomfortable to me ) and the bangle bracelet looked much better on me. I could make it narrow to yellow gold without diamond looked the best with my Rolex two tone bracelet but debated between 16 vs 17cm. Then again...I only need to be very sure and decide myself to commit for the part "24/7" not take it off often, that's the most important point first before go head. ( If 100 % sure then i would like to get with my DH in our next trip to Paris. ) I am very not sure yet though, since I am still worried myself get uncomfortable for 24/7 on me as i know myself this habit to take everything off before take shower and go to bed even my wedding rings off as mentioned..mmm  But I really LOVE looking at yours and on my friend's wrist always  You're so sweet and Thanks so much for your great encouragement!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3570352



WOW This boy is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3570352



What a special, dreamy beauty!!!


----------



## FunBagz

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW This boy is beyond gorgeous!!!





Dextersmom said:


> What a special, dreamy beauty!!!



Thank you, shopgirl4CC and Dextersmom.  Carrying this bag always makes me smile.


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3570352



Just beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks soooo much MissCC!  That's so helpful! My friend also told me she never took off and she's worried to get screw loose if do take it off by herself....ummm. Yes I've checked the thread each times before went to Paris and also i actually tried the cuff on at local Cartier store in my city before, and the cuff style did not work well on my wrist ( felt little uncomfortable to me ) and the bangle bracelet looked much better on me. I could make it narrow to yellow gold without diamond looked the best with my Rolex two tone bracelet but debated between 16 vs 17cm. Then again...I only need to be very sure and decide myself to commit for the part "24/7" not take it off often, that's the most important point first before go head. ( If 100 % sure then i would like to get with my DH in our next trip to Paris. ) I am very not sure yet though, since I am still worried myself get uncomfortable for 24/7 on me as i know myself this habit to take everything off before take shower and go to bed even my wedding rings off as mentioned..mmm  But I really LOVE looking at yours and on my friend's wrist always  You're so sweet and Thanks so much for your great encouragement!



You're very welcome. Oh and I prefer the full bangle over the cuff too.  

I hope to see a new love in your future. [emoji173]


----------



## Sandybeach814

FunBagz said:


> Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3570352



Bag twinsie! I've been keeping this in my closet for too long. Your pic makes me want to pull it out right now!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Kendie26 said:


> WOW!!! Surely you are a model (yes?!!!) Totally stunning everything...I LOVE your mod!


Haha oh god you make me blush dear  How I wish I was a model lol! That's so sweet of you, thank you


----------



## tv_vt1809

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful single flap jumbo! Look sooo soft to carry!


Thank you dear, it is indeed very soft! I'm still trying to decide whether the sagging of the lambskin at the corners of the bag bothers me or not. Feels like it's something quite inevitable with lambskin Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Quick shot with my 17C ivory square mini in the bathroom... right before the fun brunch with my good friend earlier today....Thanks for letting me share


----------



## shopgirl4cc

then little shopping in the afternoon...with my trusty 225 who was waiting in the car in the raining... Thanks for letting me share again


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> then little shopping in the afternoon...with my trusty 225 who was waiting in the car in the raining... Thanks for letting me share again
> View attachment 3570669





shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick shot with my 17C ivory square mini in the bathroom... right before the fun brunch with my good friend earlier today....Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3570645



What a fun way to spend the day...lunch and shopping [emoji38]. Love your Chanels and CL booties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> What a fun way to spend the day...lunch and shopping [emoji38]. Love your Chanels and CL booties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you ~ sweet girl Miss CC ahaha you have such a good eyes again on CL booties too  I love them so much...
I guess Tuesday noon is good for shopping for less crowd in the stores.... Ohh...how I wish we live in the same city so then it would be so much fun.....dreamy..sigh


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> then little shopping in the afternoon...with my trusty 225 who was waiting in the car in the raining... Thanks for letting me share again
> View attachment 3570669





shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick shot with my 17C ivory square mini in the bathroom... right before the fun brunch with my good friend earlier today....Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3570645



Wow shopgirl4cc!!  Two bags in one day!  I am impressed and you, your mini and Reissue look beautiful and I also love your gorgeous sweater and your nail polish color.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick shot with my 17C ivory square mini in the bathroom... right before the fun brunch with my good friend earlier today....Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3570645





shopgirl4cc said:


> then little shopping in the afternoon...with my trusty 225 who was waiting in the car in the raining... Thanks for letting me share again
> View attachment 3570669


Wow, both are gorgeous. You really change the bags while your are out???  Each day yes, for more I'm too lazy
But both of them look great to your very nice Poncho sweather.


----------



## Alexa67

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568748
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap [emoji169]


Great bag, fantastic outfit, awesome pic. And thank you to give me a look on my beloved street PdG and in the background one of my prefered Shops in this beautiful old house.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing with miss pink chevron mini. It's a sin how long I kept her waiting around to get out!! I like how the color shows in 2nd pic outdoors vs indoor.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568794
> View attachment 3568795


okay okay I'm a bit late for a big applause  to your amazing little pinky beauty. But I spent more than one week in my cellar to paint and paint and paint.... 
and I see so much is happened here 
But hornestly, she looks super good on your soft coat. Perfect winter Outfit.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> okay okay I'm a bit late for a big applause  to your amazing little pinky beauty. But I spent more than one week in my cellar to paint and paint and paint....
> and I see so much is happened here
> But hornestly, she looks super good on your soft coat. Perfect winter Outfit.


kind thanks dear Alexa & wow, look at you "Ms Paintress!"...painting for an entire week?! No doubt you did an amazing job & your cellar looks FAB!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick shot with my 17C ivory square mini in the bathroom... right before the fun brunch with my good friend earlier today....Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3570645


Super Duper Chic & sassy (that's a great thing!) Love your mini w/ that sweater. And are those "THE boots?!" The newest ones? Stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3570352


Such an extra special, dream bag!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> kind thanks dear Alexa & wow, look at you "Ms Paintress!"...painting for an entire week?! No doubt you did an amazing job & your cellar looks FAB!


Oh no what you see is one of the two garages I painted last summer, lol. The cellar will be without animals , just colorful for better joy while ironing and so on, hahaha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> You're very welcome. Oh and I prefer the full bangle over the cuff too.
> 
> I hope to see a new love in your future. [emoji173]


Thank you~Miss CC!!I can't wait to see your second one as well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Wow shopgirl4cc!!  Two bags in one day!  I am impressed and you, your mini and Reissue look beautiful and I also love your gorgeous sweater and your nail polish color.


DM  Thank you sooo much for such your sweet compliments  You're the lady who inspired me to rotate collection more  I love your mod pic always you're so fun and cute 
I sometimes switch 2 bags in 1 day for daytime and evening time but yesterday was special at once for my friend's request at the brunch


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Wow, both are gorgeous. You really change the bags while your are out???  Each day yes, for more I'm too lazy
> But both of them look great to your very nice Poncho sweather.


Thank you so much Alexa  Yes I did lol but yesterday was a special case for my friend's request that she really wanted to see the white mini for the color in person ( she loved the ivory color ) I planned to use my 225 originally for fit more amount and walk in the rain afterwards, so yes i brought my white mini in my Goyard tote in the car for my friend yesterday 
Actually I often switch my Chanel bags in a day for daytime and evening, like cross body or large tote GST in daytime errands and flap or clutch in evening time, but not like yesterday's, whenever I come back home to change the outfit, then i switch the bag and shoes too.
I know switch the bags is pain and i am lazy too but to me it works only with Chanels  I love using them as much as i can and now i try to rotate them more since I've got inspired by sweet stylish lady like DM


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Super Duper Chic & sassy (that's a great thing!) Love your mini w/ that sweater. And are those "THE boots?!" The newest ones? Stunning!


Thank you dear sweetest friend!!You're the sweetest always with your such great heart and comments on all ladies include me You're the true beautiful fashionista who can enjoy each other's purely 
Ahaha yes "THE boots"....  Oh btw, sorry for my shoe chat but they were much more comfy for walking compare to other CL heels which is not for walking for long hours besides i know its too funny story though, I wear those heels from the door to the door - car to the event place directly like black tie event that i usually dont drive myself lol  So those cl boots are good to go for errands and walking a lots.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you dear sweetest friend!!You're the sweetest always with your such great heart and comments on all ladies include me You're the true beautiful fashionista who can enjoy each other's purely
> Ahaha yes "THE boots"....  Oh btw, sorry for my shoe chat but they were much more comfy for walking compare to other CL heels which is not for walking for long hours besides i know its too funny story though, I wear those heels from the door to the door - car to the event place directly like black tie event that i usually dont drive myself lol  So those cl boots are good to go for errands and walking a lots.


Haha well at least you can wear & walk in your fabulous CL heels!!! If i owned a pair, I'd probably stumble & break my neck, as I'm a total clutz. Something tells me your shoe collection rivals your chanel bag collection...they are both out of this world dynamite!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Haha well at least you can wear & walk in your fabulous CL heels!!! If i owned a pair, I'd probably stumble & break my neck, as I'm a total clutz. Something tells me your shoe collection rivals your chanel bag collection...they are both out of this world dynamite!


Ahaha you're so funny  I love your sense of humor and pure heart  I don't own that much like other true shoe collectors at the other CL forum where I am sure there is some amazing collectors exist out there Actually I own Valentino shoes little more than CL but I am afraid of joining in those shoes forums to get even more addictive and still try to keep some distance away away.....lol


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.
> View attachment 3571558



Looking super cute today!!  Stay dry in this rainy weather [emoji173].


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.
> View attachment 3571558


 I LOVE your style and beautiful 225!! You always wear your Chanel beautifully and such a fun and so nice chic casual style too 225 size is also my favorite sized and actually I often wear my 225 in rainy weather too


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahaha you're so funny  I love your sense of humor and pure heart  I don't own that much like other true shoe collectors at the other CL forum where I am sure there is some amazing collectors exist out there Actually I own Valentino shoes little more than CL but I am afraid of joining in those shoes forums to get even more addictive and still try to keep some distance away away.....lol


thank you sweetie, you are a gem...a real kind soul. Aha I think I just realized you have Valentino's on in your avatar....Rockstuds are just  to-die-for. Lucky you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> thank you sweetie, you are a gem...a real kind soul. Aha I think I just realized you have Valentino's on in your avatar....Rockstuds are just  to-die-for. Lucky you!!


You're the true pure hearted darling Kendie Did you notice, because you're here, I am not being shy to come out here lately more haha
Oh... those V higher heels is also for the door to the door to me mostly...lol! Yes I know what a silly me! since car life now and not city metro life anymore, so that's why they're staying in my closet...those high heels are definitely not the best shoes for walking in the city.


----------



## nekohime

My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.
> View attachment 3571558


I love this bag and the bootie too


----------



## Chanel923

nekohime said:


> My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571730


The perfect trio.   Love everything .  I really need that cardholder in my life.  What is the color name for your V.  Perfect matchy matchy.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nekohime said:


> My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571730


Oh nekohime what a pretty photo I am usually not pink bag kinda person but i LOVE all of your pink set, especially that V patent flat...  So pretty together!


----------



## Dextersmom

nekohime said:


> My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571730



Stunning trio!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> I love this bag and the bootie too





Miss CC said:


> Looking super cute today!!  Stay dry in this rainy weather [emoji173].





shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE your style and beautiful 225!! You always wear your Chanel beautifully and such a fun and so nice chic casual style too 225 size is also my favorite sized and actually I often wear my 225 in rainy weather too



Thank you Chanel923, Miss CC, and shopgirl4cc!!! 
You are all very sweet and I love watching your beautiful reveals and stylish actions shots!!


----------



## Miss CC

nekohime said:


> My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571730



Everything is so soft and feminine. Love it!! [emoji177]


----------



## deltalady

Miss Reissue 227


----------



## nekohime

Chanel923 said:


> The perfect trio.   Love everything .  I really need that cardholder in my life.  What is the color name for your V.  Perfect matchy matchy.



@Chanel923 Thank you soooo much  I DM you about the cardholder  It says Rose pale on my V shoe box. It's pale pink. 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh nekohime what a pretty photo I am usually not pink bag kinda person but i LOVE all of your pink set, especially that V patent flat...  So pretty together!





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning trio!!!





Miss CC said:


> Everything is so soft and feminine. Love it!! [emoji177]


@shopgirl4cc @Dextersmom @Miss CC Thank you ladies!!
 I really can't resist pink...lol


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> Miss Reissue 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572004


Love!! You look fabulous deltalady! Do you mind me asking your height? I've been going back & forth over a jumbo CF or a 227 size reissue for future but since I'm just 5'3" I worry it may be too large on my frame? I do have the 226 size which i totally love but curious on 227 as I've never seen 1 at boutique in person. Thanks so much!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Love!! You look fabulous deltalady! Do you mind me asking your height? I've been going back & forth over a jumbo CF or a 227 size reissue for future but since I'm just 5'3" I worry it may be too large on my frame? I do have the 226 size which i totally love but curious on 227 as I've never seen 1 at boutique in person. Thanks so much!


Hi Kendie, hope all good with you, loving your posts as always. I just wanted to say that we are the same height and my favourite size bag is the jumbo and 227. I think they look great on women our height and I think they are beautiful - I love the dimensions and the space. I'm travelling so I just have a random photo on my phone but hopefully this will give you an idea ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

deltalady said:


> Miss Reissue 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572004



I'm sure I've said this before, but your Reissue is a true beauty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

That size bag looks fabulous on you! 



Baghongkonglady said:


> Hi Kendie, hope all good with you, loving your posts as always. I just wanted to say that we are the same height and my favourite size bag is the jumbo and 227. I think they look great on women our height and I think they are beautiful - I love the dimensions and the space. I'm travelling so I just have a random photo on my phone but hopefully this will give you an idea ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote, which is a major workhorse.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote, which is a major workhorse.
> View attachment 3572642


Great way to enjoy your beautiful WOC inside the tote, oh I love your beautiful workhorse too


----------



## Pinkachan

Kendie26 said:


> A big & most happy "Welcome to Chanel" to you dear! You picked a FAB 1st purchase! CONGRATS & your nail color is absolutely gorgeous!



Yes, her nail color is gorgeous!  Oh and tell that little tease, Dex, thanks for the smooch!


----------



## Pinkachan

nekohime said:


> My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571730


 
This pic about knocked me out of my chair!  Utter pink PERFECTION!!  Such a fabulous, beautiful trio!


----------



## UCDChick08

Waiting at the doctor's office with my dark beige chevron mini [emoji177]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy 
posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote, which is a major workhorse.
> View attachment 3572642


Thanks so much for your comment on my 227 bag - I love love love your tote! Such fabulousness!


----------



## Vanana

Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.


----------



## Iluvhaute

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my oldie but goodie jumbo classic flap


My goodness! What a beautiful bag!!


----------



## peppers90

Small boy bag in fuchsia velvet


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote, which is a major workhorse.
> View attachment 3572642



Love both!!! and this is exactly where WOC shines IMO... the convenience and versatility to use with a larger size bag with ease.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Love both!!! and this is exactly where WOC shines IMO... the convenience and versatility to use with a larger size bag with ease.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Great way to enjoy your beautiful WOC inside the tote, oh I love your beautiful workhorse too





Baghongkonglady said:


> Thanks so much for your comment on my 227 bag - I love love love your tote! Such fabulousness!



Thank you Vanana, shopgirl4cc and Baghongkonglady!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy
> posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3572786
> 
> View attachment 3572787



That is the most beautiful mini EVER!!  I love it so much and she looks great on you.


----------



## deltalady

Kendie26 said:


> Love!! You look fabulous deltalady! Do you mind me asking your height? I've been going back & forth over a jumbo CF or a 227 size reissue for future but since I'm just 5'3" I worry it may be too large on my frame? I do have the 226 size which i totally love but curious on 227 as I've never seen 1 at boutique in person. Thanks so much!



Thank you! I'm 5'5". I find it suits my frame nicely.


----------



## deltalady

Dextersmom said:


> I'm sure I've said this before, but your Reissue is a true beauty!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.
> View attachment 3572903



Very pretty look, Vanana! That looks like a very practical, yet chic bag.


----------



## chocolateturtle

shopgirl4cc said:


> when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy
> posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3572786
> 
> View attachment 3572787





Baghongkonglady said:


> Thanks so much for your comment on my 227 bag - I love love love your tote! Such fabulousness!





Vanana said:


> Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.
> View attachment 3572903





peppers90 said:


> Small boy bag in fuchsia velvet
> 
> View attachment 3572927



You ladies have the most amazing outfits and a chanel is perfect compliment


----------



## eroshery

Back again with my mini baby
#miniboy #espadrilles


----------



## aki_sato

Friday - my Chanel day 
Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy
> posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3572786
> 
> View attachment 3572787


So jealous of your red mini.  Just gorgeous


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


Love everything about this pic.  It all goes so well together.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy
> posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3572786
> 
> View attachment 3572787


Oh dear the red is a dream.... but the black in the gackground is such a funny shopping bag They go so well together


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.
> View attachment 3572903


Wonderful matching outfit. As a child I learnt never wear dark blue and black together. I don't know why, it nowadays it's my prefered combo.


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> Hi Kendie, hope all good with you, loving your posts as always. I just wanted to say that we are the same height and my favourite size bag is the jumbo and 227. I think they look great on women our height and I think they are beautiful - I love the dimensions and the space. I'm travelling so I just have a random photo on my phone but hopefully this will give you an idea ❤️


Oh wow THANKS SO MUCH sweet friend!!! I so appreciate this since we are same height & it really does look AMAZING on your pretty frame!! Many thanks again


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy
> posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3572786
> 
> View attachment 3572787


THAT red my dearest looks PERFECT....fab mod (love your jacket!) & i adore the pic in your grocery cart...that is just too cute for words!! I need a red like that in my life!! Please, please I pray!


----------



## Kendie26

peppers90 said:


> Small boy bag in fuchsia velvet
> 
> View attachment 3572927


 just W-O-W!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Iluvhaute said:


> My goodness! What a beautiful bag!!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


Gorgeous very nice shot of the mini and really love the tiles pattern and color!!


----------



## peppers90

Kendie26 said:


> just W-O-W!



Thank you Kendie!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> That is the most beautiful mini EVER!!  I love it so much and she looks great on you.


Dear sweet DM Thank you soooo much! always you're so sweet! I adore your cute chic style always! 



chocolateturtle said:


> You ladies have the most amazing outfits and a chanel is perfect compliment


Hi Chocolateturtle Thank you! Oh I love your use name thats so cute and such a fun sense!!



Chanel923 said:


> So jealous of your red mini.  Just gorgeous


Thank you sooo much Chanel923! You're so kind!  



Alexa67 said:


> Oh dear the red is a dream.... but the black in the gackground is such a funny shopping bag They go so well together


Dear Alexa, Thank you soooo much!!  Ahaha you're so fun to view like that! your'e right yep i like the funny shopping back too 



Kendie26 said:


> THAT red my dearest looks PERFECT....fab mod (love your jacket!) & i adore the pic in your grocery cart...that is just too cute for words!! I need a red like that in my life!! Please, please I pray!


Oh dear sweetest Kendie  You always have such a sweet and warm heart that I love so muchYes!! I hope you will get your perfect red soon!! i pray for you too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

UCDChick08 said:


> Waiting at the doctor's office with my dark beige chevron mini [emoji177]
> View attachment 3572761


Your chevron beige mini is so special and pretty! You wear it so well, so chic with blue denim


Vanana said:


> Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.
> View attachment 3572903


I like your patent shoes with pearl straps! so cute!! 


peppers90 said:


> Small boy bag in fuchsia velvet
> 
> View attachment 3572927


WOW! What a fun and beautiful color together, crisp white with the brilliant pink velvet boy! Ohhh You're killing me by your slender legs with THAT GORGEOUS BLUE VELVET BOOTS.....!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

eroshery said:


> Back again with my mini baby
> #miniboy #espadrilles


Hi eroshery I love your adorable style!  such a special mini boy that's so unique and fun, chic!! what a great sense to match with espadrillesl!  



aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!



Dear sweet S!  Your 17C square is perfect! It is very beautiful sheen on puffy caviar!!! soooo beautiful! I love your adorable sandals too Happy Friday & weekend to you too


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!



You look lovely!! Enjoy your day with your little beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

eroshery said:


> Back again with my mini baby
> #miniboy #espadrilles



What a cool Boy!!


----------



## Tulip2

Dragging out all of the orange in my closet. I haven't worn some of these things in years! [emoji159]


----------



## Imabeachgirl

First time posting here. Using my beloved boy double zip as a wallet.


----------



## loubielova998999

sooo...after searching high and low for the chanel vanity last year I had given up hope. I happened to walk into chanel last weekend and they brought it back for spring 17!!! They happened to only have one in stock and I didn't waste any time and purchased it. It's such a beauty and it actually fits quite  a lot!!!


----------



## loubielova998999

love the color of your B bag!! is it trench?


----------



## peppers90

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW! What a fun and beautiful color together, crisp white with the brilliant pink velvet boy! Ohhh You're killing me by your slender legs with THAT GORGEOUS BLUE VELVET BOOTS.....!!



Thank you so much shopgirl4cc!  I have been wearing white/ivory a lot more this winter than the past .


----------



## loubielova998999

Imabeachgirl said:


> First time posting here. Using my beloved boy double zip as a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573398


love the color of your B bag!! is it trench??


----------



## UCDChick08

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your chevron beige mini is so special and pretty! You wear it so well, so chic with blue denim



Thank you so much for your kind words!!! [emoji177]


----------



## Imabeachgirl

loubielova998999 said:


> love the color of your B bag!! is it trench??



It's Gris Tourterelle


----------



## UCDChick08

loubielova998999 said:


> sooo...after searching high and low for the chanel vanity last year I had given up hope. I happened to walk into chanel last weekend and they brought it back for spring 17!!! They happened to only have one in stock and I didn't waste any time and purchased it. It's such a beauty and it actually fits quite  a lot!!!



Omg I love this bag and this combination! Congrats!!! [emoji898]

Just curious, what size is this one? [emoji4]


----------



## loubielova998999

so so pretty!!! thats my favorite color!!!


----------



## loubielova998999

UCDChick08 said:


> Omg I love this bag and this combination! Congrats!!! [emoji898]
> 
> Just curious, what size is this one? [emoji4]


Thanks so much!!!  I told my SA I found it and even he was shocked that I managed to get my hands on it. 

I believe it is the small size one, its bigger than the mini but I know they have one that is bigger than this one too. So i guess its somewhere in the middle? It fits all my necessities and even the iPhone 7 plus!


----------



## kkfiregirl

peppers90 said:


> Small boy bag in fuchsia velvet
> 
> View attachment 3572927



You look hot!


----------



## nicole0612

peppers90 said:


> Small boy bag in fuchsia velvet
> 
> View attachment 3572927



Looking amazing as always!


----------



## aki_sato

loubielova998999 said:


> sooo...after searching high and low for the chanel vanity last year I had given up hope. I happened to walk into chanel last weekend and they brought it back for spring 17!!! They happened to only have one in stock and I didn't waste any time and purchased it. It's such a beauty and it actually fits quite  a lot!!!


Congrats!!! This is such a beautiful bag!!! Looking forward to seeing more of this beauty!


----------



## UpTime

.


----------



## loubielova998999

aki_sato said:


> Congrats!!! This is such a beautiful bag!!! Looking forward to seeing more of this beauty!


thanks so much! you're very sweet


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> Love everything about this pic.  It all goes so well together.





Vanana said:


> Gorgeous very nice shot of the mini and really love the tiles pattern and color!!



@Chanel923 @Vanana thank you for your generous words! 

@Vanana fortunately it is quite common to see the tasselated tiles  Most period homes in Sydney will have these as they are integral part of the design.
These ones on our porch are unfortunately not the original since they were in such a poor condition we couldn't salvage any of them when we bought our house. So we replaced and tried to follow the same pattern.
If you like period homes, I think you will enjoy looking at Australian's period houses.
I personally love period homes for its decorative and high ceiling, elaborated cornices, coloured glass window and the tasselated floor - the very reasons we bought our house 
Hope you don't get bored listening to me enthusing period homes!!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you for your kind words @shopgirl4cc @Dextersmom 


@shopgirl4cc K thank you! You've scored many beauties on your recent trip! I need to catch up on TPF and congratulate you properly! 
Haha yes, another leopard shoes/sandal! I just love leopard!
Wishing you a lovely weekend!!!

@Dextersmom thank you! I really enjoy this little bag! Roomier than square and prefer the longer chain drop!
Which one do you prefer in terms of square and rect?
Now I'm just wishing hard the heat wave in Sydney will pass and everything is more comfortable! *sweats...




shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi eroshery I love your adorable style!  such a special mini boy that's so unique and fun, chic!! what a great sense to match with espadrillesl!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear sweet S!  Your 17C square is perfect! It is very beautiful sheen on puffy caviar!!! soooo beautiful! I love your adorable sandals too Happy Friday & weekend to you too





Dextersmom said:


> You look lovely!! Enjoy your day with your little beauty!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> @Chanel923 @Vanana thank you for your generous words!
> 
> @Vanana fortunately it is quite common to see the tasselated tiles  Most period homes in Sydney will have these as they are integral part of the design.
> These ones on our porch are unfortunately not the original since they were in such a poor condition we couldn't salvage any of them when we bought our house. So we replaced and tried to follow the same pattern.
> If you like period homes, I think you will enjoy looking at Australian's period houses.
> I personally love period homes for its decorative and high ceiling, elaborated cornices, coloured glass window and the tasselated floor - the very reasons we bought our house
> Hope you don't get bored listening to me enthusing period homes!!


Bored?! You must be kidding. Your home style sounds dreamy.  Most houses are now cookie cutter same style. I love a house with character and personality


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Dragging out all of the orange in my closet. I haven't worn some of these things in years! [emoji159]
> View attachment 3573383


Wow no kidding those orange stripes really pops!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> THAT red my dearest looks PERFECT....fab mod (love your jacket!) & i adore the pic in your grocery cart...that is just too cute for words!! I need a red like that in my life!! Please, please I pray!



Oh Dear my friend Kendie, I have a tiny testimony to share about this red mini….. You know I am such a silly and awkward one always haha
This mini is only one preloved purchase in my collection but I bought a brand new one first at the boutique, BUT then I sold the one
 because at that time i dreamt once to be a minimalist and tried to rib of my addiction and collection!  No way....Of course, I failed quickly and it was impossible to rib of my love and passion for Chanel  soon realized it was such a big mistake that I sold her…. For me the red mini was such a cheerful one and made me smile in my collection. I regretted so much. Besides I sold it by very very low price like it was like almost donated that I made someone very happy at that time though I missed her so much afterwards and needed that cheerful girl back in my life, then I've started to search for her. But It was really hard to find her again  I did not search constantly and it was like on and off, but about 2 years later, finally she came back to me again last year 
I felt like, this experience was sort of this lesson to me…. “ You realize how much it mean to you when after lost it. I feel now, once you let it go and if it come back to you if that mean to be… I know it sounds little cheesy!   but it was like sort of a love relationship? And since it came back into my life again, it is even more meaningful to me now than the first one… I believe we should never give up and anything is possible if we keep seeking with our pure passions 
Anyway....Thank you for letting me share this tiny testimony  Der sweet friend, I believe your perfect red also is definitely coming into your life, as you're a true Chanel lover purely  I will be praying for you too!


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Wow no kidding those orange stripes really pops!!!


I was quite surprised how the orange shows so well with a solid orange top.  Luckily I have a couple so this handbag is going to be great for those.  Browns & tans would look great too.  I'm pretty happy with my new M/L Chanel!    I"m glad you like it too!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight


You look gorgeous and your pink mini look so soft and beautiful!!! Love love lambskin


----------



## Iluvhaute

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look gorgeous and your pink mini look so soft and beautiful!!! Love love lambskin


Thank you!! I'm in love. I'm so happy I went with pink.


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for your kind words @shopgirl4cc @Dextersmom
> 
> 
> @shopgirl4cc K thank you! You've scored many beauties on your recent trip! I need to catch up on TPF and congratulate you properly!
> Haha yes, another leopard shoes/sandal! I just love leopard!
> Wishing you a lovely weekend!!!
> 
> @Dextersmom thank you! I really enjoy this little bag! Roomier than square and prefer the longer chain drop!
> Which one do you prefer in terms of square and rect?
> Now I'm just wishing hard the heat wave in Sydney will pass and everything is more comfortable! *sweats...



Hi aki_sato!  Your question is a difficult one.  I like the look of the square and rectangle mini equally, but on me I would have to say rectangle, because of my height and frame.  It probably wouldn't stop me from adding another square at some point , though, in the right color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight



Pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> Dragging out all of the orange in my closet. I haven't worn some of these things in years! [emoji159]
> View attachment 3573383



Looks really great on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh Dear my friend Kendie, I have a tiny testimony to share about this red mini….. You know I am such a silly and awkward one always haha
> This mini is only one preloved purchase in my collection but I bought a brand new one first at the boutique, BUT then I sold the one
> because at that time i dreamt once to be a minimalist and tried to rib of my addiction and collection!  No way....Of course, I failed quickly and it was impossible to rib of my love and passion for Chanel  soon realized it was such a big mistake that I sold her…. For me the red mini was such a cheerful one and made me smile in my collection. I regretted so much. Besides I sold it by very very low price like it was like almost donated that I made someone very happy at that time though I missed her so much afterwards and needed that cheerful girl back in my life, then I've started to search for her. But It was really hard to find her again  I did not search constantly and it was like on and off, but about 2 years later, finally she came back to me again last year
> I felt like, this experience was sort of this lesson to me…. “ You realize how much it mean to you when after lost it. I feel now, once you let it go and if it come back to you if that mean to be… I know it sounds little cheesy!   but it was like sort of a love relationship? And since it came back into my life again, it is even more meaningful to me now than the first one… I believe we should never give up and anything is possible if we keep seeking with our pure passions
> Anyway....Thank you for letting me share this tiny testimony  Der sweet friend, I believe your perfect red also is definitely coming into your life, as you're a true Chanel lover purely  I will be praying for you too!



Wow that's quite the story dear friend!! Yikes! So glad you got that red beauty again. I usually find  the best " lessons" we learn are the hard ones. Something tells me you won't let that stunner go... or rise I will definitely be screaming at you VERY LOUDLY![emoji23][emoji33][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight


Beautiful cool AND feminine, definitely a versatile color, you chose well!!! hope you enjoy your night out!


----------



## Kendie26

Imabeachgirl said:


> First time posting here. Using my beloved boy double zip as a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573398


Welcome, since it's your 1st post here! You made a BANG of an entrance w/ your GORGEOUS goodies!! Love them all, but I'm especially adoring your horse charm as I'm totally obsessed w/ horses.


----------



## Kendie26

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight


You look absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Just stunning!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Kendie26 said:


> Welcome, since it's your 1st post here! You made a BANG of an entrance w/ your GORGEOUS goodies!! Love them all, but I'm especially adoring your horse charm as I'm totally obsessed w/ horses.



Awe thank you so much Kendie26! Yes I love horses too! I have an H camo horse scarf that I wore today that I love with that charm. I posted it on the H bag and Perfect Match Scarf forum.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Kendie26 said:


> You look absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Just stunning!



Thanks! Kendie26!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Kendie26 said:


> Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573773
> View attachment 3573774
> 
> I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]



Agreed. I use them in place of a wallet. I am hooked on the double zip boy woc because it actually fits my iPhone.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Kendie26 said:


> Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573773
> View attachment 3573774
> 
> I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]



This is a beauty! I'd love this one!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Wow that's quite the story dear friend!! Yikes! So glad you got that red beauty again. I usually find  the best " lessons" we learn are the hard ones. Something tells me you won't let that stunner go... or rise I will definitely be screaming at you VERY LOUDLY![emoji23][emoji33][emoji253][emoji8]


 Oh yes!! I need you beside me, my wise friend! Yes you would have stopped me   and I would never have made mistake at that time if I had already met you....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573773
> View attachment 3573774
> 
> I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]


OMG You tempt me, I LOVE your gorgeous bronze WOC! beautiful leather, I really love Chanel's goatskin leather! ( I guess? it is?)  so durable and nice to touch!! Great combo with your Bal bag, great taste!! LOVE


----------



## juicygirl82

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight


So prettying! Have you noticed any denim transfer?? I want a pink bag but am really nervous about that :/


----------



## TraceySH

Vegas baby!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866


OMG your boots!!!  You killing me! Sorry, call me crazy silly.....You rock!!!!


----------



## TraceySH

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG your boots!!!  You killing me! Sorry, call me crazy silly.....You rock!!!!



Hahahaha thank you! I love these boots. If only Chanel made super edgy sexy shoes [emoji31]


----------



## Iluvhaute

juicygirl82 said:


> So prettying! Have you noticed any denim transfer?? I want a pink bag but am really nervous about that :/



I'll let you know. Tonight is her maiden voyage. I'm paranoid too...!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TraceySH said:


> Hahahaha thank you! I love these boots. If only Chanel made super edgy sexy shoes [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3573883


Wow, What a fun boots I've never seen!!Thanks so much for posting!! Gorgeous!!
again


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Bored?! You must be kidding. Your home style sounds dreamy.  Most houses are now cookie cutter same style. I love a house with character and personality


@Vanana likewise!  
And with history too (not the scary ones though )


----------



## Kmora

FunBagz said:


> Carrying my old medium iridescent purple boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3570352



This is my HG bag! So beautiful!


----------



## Nanciii

TraceySH said:


> Hahahaha thank you! I love these boots. If only Chanel made super edgy sexy shoes [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3573883



Wow, fabulous shoes~!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573773
> View attachment 3573774
> 
> I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]


@Kendie26 you ignited my Bbag love flame with that smooooooshy Work!
May I be nosy and ask what year it was from?

That WOC is soooo beautiful! I always prefer chevron than quilt and with this colour combo, it's such a special piece! I feel it can be both dress up and down!

And totally understand if you need to get another one!
I don't have one but saw the pink chevron calfskin (like your Mini - have you received it btw?) and my gosh it was beautiful!
So it's in my Wishlist to get one - hopefully this year I could find one as beautiful and unique as yours!


----------



## aki_sato

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866



Hotttttt!
 Smoking hottt!!
If I pass you @TraceySH I'll be that nerd looser who would do a double take and then jaw drop!!!


----------



## loubielova998999

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight


So pretty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG You tempt me, I LOVE your gorgeous bronze WOC! beautiful leather, I really love Chanel's goatskin leather! ( I guess? it is?)  so durable and nice to touch!! Great combo with your Bal bag, great taste!! LOVE


Thanks so much dear shopgirl4cc! My WOC is actually calfskin (but super soft w/ a really pretty sheen to it in person....it's grey-ish, but I think chanel named it "dark silver")Happy weekend to you sweet thing!!


----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866


such a cool bag but WOWZA on those BOOTS....omg!!! Clearly you need to expect people staring at your sweet feet...crazy FABULOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> @Kendie26 you ignited my Bbag love flame with that smooooooshy Work!
> May I be nosy and ask what year it was from?
> 
> That WOC is soooo beautiful! I always prefer chevron than quilt and with this colour combo, it's such a special piece! I feel it can be both dress up and down!
> 
> And totally understand if you need to get another one!
> I don't have one but saw the pink chevron calfskin (like your Mini - have you received it btw?) and my gosh it was beautiful!
> So it's in my Wishlist to get one - hopefully this year I could find one as beautiful and unique as yours!


GIRL, dearest sweetest aki_sato....WHERE oh where have you been?!! Have missed you lately. Hope life is treating you & your family well? Thank you for your typical most generous compliments! Not a nosy question at all but sadly my brain is just so perplexed lately from work overload, but I THINK my Bal Work is either 07 or 08...it literally is the craziest softest bag (of any brand) that I own. Yes I received the pink mini chevron (I think i posted it-? maybe in December thread or I know it's in my "2016 tribute thread"...i had it out for first time last weekend)  OMG so you saw a PINK CHEVRON WOC?!!! AHHHHHHHH, that would be SPECTACULAR!! Serious prayers & fingers crossed every which way for you to find/get one!! It would be THE prettiest WOC ever! Much love to you dear Lovely! SO glad to "see" you!


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Looks really great on you!!


Thanks @Dextersmom!  I haven't had a M/L CF in a long time.  I like the shorter straps & the Tweed is so light weight.  Then there's all of those colors.  I have a lot of solids in my wardrobe so this is surprisingly easy to carry!


----------



## TraceySH

aki_sato said:


> Hotttttt!
> Smoking hottt!!
> If I pass you @TraceySH I'll be that nerd looser who would do a double take and then jaw drop!!!


Haha LOL, love it. I do that to people all the time. I think they think something I am not actually thinking.


----------



## TraceySH

Kendie26 said:


> such a cool bag but WOWZA on those BOOTS....omg!!! Clearly you need to expect people staring at your sweet feet...crazy FABULOUS!



Thank you Kendie! D&G shoes are a new fetish. They look like one thing on the rack, but OMG on the feet.....life changer


----------



## AAngela

First night out for my 224.


----------



## Dextersmom

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3574293
> 
> First night out for my 224.


What a beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my brand new love.


----------



## squidgee

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866



Gasp! Tracey that is literally one of the most perfect shoe/bag pairings there ever was or ever will be!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my brand new love.
> View attachment 3574331
> View attachment 3574332


Gorgeous on you, beautiful friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dear shopgirl4cc! My WOC is actually calfskin (but super soft w/ a really pretty sheen to it in person....it's grey-ish, but I think chanel named it "dark silver")Happy weekend to you sweet thing!!


I love Chanel's calfskin! Your WOC leather look really really so pretty with the sheen and looking at your beautiful photo always makes me feel, oh I wanna touch it  
Happy weekend dear my friend


----------



## Iluvhaute

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3574293
> 
> First night out for my 224.



This makes me want a reissue!!


----------



## XCCX

nekohime said:


> My essentials of the day... Can't get enuf of this bag [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] thanks for letting me share [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571730



Soooooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## XCCX

UCDChick08 said:


> Waiting at the doctor's office with my dark beige chevron mini [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3572761



Is this a new color? Spring 17? I was off the forum for a while [emoji28]


----------



## Cammiecam

Some bedroom action for this match made in style heaven


----------



## Miss CC

UCDChick08 said:


> Waiting at the doctor's office with my dark beige chevron mini [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3572761



Love the color so much!!


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!



Gorgeous aki_sato!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573773
> View attachment 3573774
> 
> I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]



Such a beautiful and versatile woc!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866



Love your whole outfit. And we are twinsies on the NM phone case along with @shopgirl4cc [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my brand new love.
> View attachment 3574331
> View attachment 3574332



Your new baby is so gorgeous. Congrats again [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.
> View attachment 3572903



Looking gorgeous as usual Vanana!!   [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Been so busy haven't had a chance to post on here. I really need to display my bags so that I could rotate them more often. Black mini again [emoji38]


----------



## Miss CC

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3574293
> 
> First night out for my 224.



So sparkly love it [emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> when i enjoyed a movie together with my friend, a quick shot at the lady's room   then grocery shopping afterwards and my favorite color of daisy
> posting 3 times in same week is first time for me and rare  Thanks for letting me share  Have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3572786
> 
> View attachment 3572787



Your red mini is tdf!!  Perfection [emoji173].


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


I'm back at you again dearest aki_sato! So I didn't see this picture earlier (I don't get how I sometimes miss things but I do) but I read a few folks who were commenting on your lovely mod so I scrolled back several pages to find beautiful YOU!! I LOVE this shot! Clearly your mini rules, but I love the print in your dress/skirt(?) & HELLO most BEAUTIFUL feet!! What sweet sandals & pedi! So very pretty my friend!


----------



## Jjon1010




----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Been so busy haven't had a chance to post on here. I really need to display my bags so that I could rotate them more often. Black mini again [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3574424


Lookin' super fine & most gorgeous as always Miss CC....love it all...your jacket is killer fab!!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut wearing of lambskin chevron  CF (current season). I should have straightened the chain across the top before taking pic!


----------



## UCDChick08

xactreality said:


> Is this a new color? Spring 17? I was off the forum for a while [emoji28]



It's part of 17C. There's also a light pink version. HTH.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Lookin' super fine & most gorgeous as always Miss CC....love it all...your jacket is killer fab!!





Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of lambskin chevron  CF (current season). I should have straightened the chain across the top before taking pic!
> View attachment 3574510



Thank you dear kendie!!

Your lambskin chevron cf looks so buttery and soft...such a great addition to your lovely family.  Absolutely adore it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Jjon1010 said:


> View attachment 3574475



Very pretty and I love your CDC bracelet [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Thank you dear kendie!!
> 
> Your lambskin chevron cf looks so buttery and soft...such a great addition to your lovely family.  Absolutely adore it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



Thanks you sweet lovely Miss CC... the feel of this bag is absolutely the MOST luxurious of all my C bags [emoji8]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Your red mini is tdf!!  Perfection [emoji173].


Thank you! You're so sweet


Miss CC said:


> Been so busy haven't had a chance to post on here. I really need to display my bags so that I could rotate them more often. Black mini again [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3574424



You rock with your mini again I love your pretty jacket! Have a fun weekend Miss cc!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of lambskin chevron  CF (current season). I should have straightened the chain across the top before taking pic!
> View attachment 3574510


WOW Kendie! Your Lambskin Chevron is GORGEOUS on you!!  LOVE LOVE the lambskin and luxury sheen on your flap!! Have a wonderful weekend sweetest friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jjon1010 said:


> View attachment 3574475


Beautiful lambskin boy I love your H bracelet & burberry scarf too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3574293
> 
> First night out for my 224.


Beautiful reissue! Chanel with Champagne is the best match


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my brand new love.
> View attachment 3574331
> View attachment 3574332


Congrat to your new beauty. Looks super on you and the size is perfect for you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Cammiecam said:


> Some bedroom action for this match made in style heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574406


Beautiful BC classic flap & JC heels


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Congrat to your new beauty. Looks super on you and the size is perfect for you.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous on you, beautiful friend!!





Miss CC said:


> Your new baby is so gorgeous. Congrats again [emoji173]



Thank you so much Alexa67, shopgirl4cc and Miss CC!!!  You are all very generous and kind with your compliments.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Been so busy haven't had a chance to post on here. I really need to display my bags so that I could rotate them more often. Black mini again [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3574424



You look perfect with your mini!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of lambskin chevron  CF (current season). I should have straightened the chain across the top before taking pic!
> View attachment 3574510



Hey there twinsie!! I hope you had fun today with your new beauty!  The leather on yours looks very smooth and luscious.


----------



## Mockingbird255

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866


Love your Lucky Charms bag. I am looking at the one coming up. May I ask how you like it? Thank you!


----------



## AAngela

Cammiecam said:


> Some bedroom action for this match made in style heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574406



Gorgeous photo xx


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my brand new love.
> View attachment 3574331
> View attachment 3574332


I left comment earlier today quickly before I went out but once again I wanted to express my honest feeling, how beautiful lady you are and I really adore your style that you wear right after you've got your beautiful lambskin flap. Yes! I agree the way for this beauty, why wait  I hope you have a wonderful weekend and enjoy your gorgeous flap


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> You look perfect with your mini!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you! You're so sweet
> 
> 
> You rock with your mini again I love your pretty jacket! Have a fun weekend Miss cc!!



Thank you pretty ladies [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I left comment earlier today quickly before I went out but once again I wanted to express my honest feeling, how beautiful lady you are and I really adore your style that you wear right after you've got your beautiful lambskin flap. Yes! I agree the way for this beauty, why wait  I hope you have a wonderful weekend and enjoy your gorgeous flap



Dear shopgirl4cc, I am truly overwhelmed by your sweet and beautiful compliments.  Thank you so much.  When I read your post, it actually brought tears to my eyes. I admire YOUR style and beautiful Chanel collection and you are very kind to take the time to reply to me.  I also wish you a wonderful, happy weekend.


----------



## Luxzenith

Really love my big Chanel O case.. very versatile and discreet for my work.. spill proof.. contains a lot of my stuff like my iPad and documents.. and it also transits easily when I decided to do last minute shopping for my other favorite brand Hermes' new release of latest design Verrou!


----------



## Vanana

It's cruise day!  17C black caviar rectangular mini & ICoCo Brooch on collar of the shirt.


----------



## Vanana

TraceySH said:


> Hahahaha thank you! I love these boots. If only Chanel made super edgy sexy shoes [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3573883



Fashion should be fun!!! I love your fun and gorgeous shoes!  I have a magnetic clock brooch that match your heels perfectly. Love your style!


----------



## Vanana

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3574293
> 
> First night out for my 224.


Gorgeous! what season is it from and what type of leather? seems like caviar but very shiny!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my brand new love.
> View attachment 3574331
> View attachment 3574332


Oh why wait indeed?! I hope you're loving it?!?! a classic is a classic! especially in this combo.  Looking lovely!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Been so busy haven't had a chance to post on here. I really need to display my bags so that I could rotate them more often. Black mini again [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3574424


Simple yet so chic and elegant - love!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty look, Vanana! That looks like a very practical, yet chic bag.


Thank you DM it is quite practical! Lightweight sturdy single flap with low key ruthenium that can look quite casual with a unique fun CC closure,  This bag gets to go out a lot on bad weather days.


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Wonderful matching outfit. As a child I learnt never wear dark blue and black together. I don't know why, it nowadays it's my prefered combo.



Thank you Alexa   glad you agree. I never really follow rules like I've always worn white in winter, blue with black, etc. as long as they don't clash and doesn't overwhelm I just sort of go for it.  Fashion is a hobby for me so it's hard to follow other people's rules when I'm trying to have fun for me 



shopgirl4cc said:


> I like your patent shoes with pearl straps! so cute!!


Thank you it's quite comfortable and should be able to go with lots. when these leather shoes went on sale for 50% I figure why not?


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Been a crazy work week again so I wasn't really changing bags daily as usual. Used combo of my black Balenciaga Work bag paired with my WOC, which I'm smitten with [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573773
> View attachment 3573774
> 
> I'm afraid I might want a second WOC [emoji51][emoji23]


Oh this is definitely my favorite WOC.  keep these action photos coming, love this little bag


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual Vanana!!   [emoji173]


Thank you very much MissCC


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of lambskin chevron  CF (current season). I should have straightened the chain across the top before taking pic!
> View attachment 3574510


Beautiful as always Kendie!  We are "sort of" bag twins since I have the M/L chevron in bright blue caviar.  haha maybe they'll meet one day for a party.   Hope you're staying warm!


----------



## nekohime

xactreality said:


> Soooooooooo beautiful!!!



Thank u!![emoji85][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## goldenfountain

Quick weekend errands at the local supermarket..


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Today's outfit for work with Chanel in action: Chanel pearl necklace and 15B iridescent jumbo caviar messenger bag. Good for a day where the sky looked like it's trying to decide if it's going to rain... but didn't.
> View attachment 3572903


OK, sooooo first, thank you for your kind words on my pics/posts of WOC. Then I noticed replies you made to YOUR post/mod & I said "hmmm, did i miss my friends mod somehow?" So i just scrolled back lots & found it. I NEED to always see your mods (you should just tag me in all your mods-haha-so I don't miss them again! xoxo) You ALWAYS look FLAWLESS! I'm so glad you decided to get 1 of your Jumbo's out!! You look beautiful & are those pearls around your lovely ankles? Sexy!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thank you DM it is quite practical! Lightweight sturdy single flap with low key ruthenium that can look quite casual with a unique fun CC closure,  This bag gets to go out a lot on bad weather days.


So I'm laughing a little w/ this because i have 1 chanel (my very first pre-loved older CF) that i use pretty much only on bad weather days & now I'm saying "is that 'mean' of us?!!!" Don't they deserve nice weather days too?!  Hope all is wonderful w/ you dear Van!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> OK, sooooo first, thank you for your kind words on my pics/posts of WOC. Then I noticed replies you made to YOUR post/mod & I said "hmmm, did i miss my friends mod somehow?" So i just scrolled back lots & found it. I NEED to always see your mods (you should just tag me in all your mods-haha-so I don't miss them again! xoxo) You ALWAYS look FLAWLESS! I'm so glad you decided to get 1 of your Jumbo's out!! You look beautiful & are those pearls around your lovely ankles? Sexy!!



Haha seriously your woc is one of the few chanel woc that I really liked personally. They look great on everyone but i cant make the design work for me because I won't take my cards in/out of wallets... also why I don't have too many SLGs.  But for me your woc actually ia one of the few wocs that i would consider breaking my rule to get it. Very glad that you got it instead cuz I really need more self control and less bags. 

It's funny I was just thinking if you do stop by my area to shop in the future and we get to meet, I would seriously make a bag request list on what I would shamelessly ask you to bring with you . We'd seriously look like "bag ladies" 

It would be like you are smuggling gorgeous chanel bags in 

Thanks for the comments, I'm a fan of your Mod shots too. Mine's boring as I tend to not take photos outside so I enjoy seeing photos of others and their bags in different surroundings.

Those pearls are ankle straps for the shoes.  I sort of think they gave a little femininity to these patent leather shoes to make them more versatile.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So I'm laughing a little w/ this because i have 1 chanel (my very first pre-loved older CF) that i use pretty much only on bad weather days & now I'm saying "is that 'mean' of us?!!!" Don't they deserve nice weather days too?!  Hope all is wonderful w/ you dear Van!


Funny but it's a real first world struggle!!! 

Once the addiction gets you and you are beyond the casual handful of Chanels, you realize that you actually refer to it as a collection with no end in sight, and find that you feel like you want your babies with you all the time... then you realize your subtle under the radar hard wearing casual chanels are as desirable of not more than the exquisite delicate ones... like children of different personality, I don't love them more or less just differently.  I have a few in this category and as you know would looove to add another reissue in 226 with shiny ruthenium whenever chanel decides it's time... though that will likely make all my other casual Chanels jealous as that to me is the ultimate fuss free under the radar chanel that's fit for all occassions unless it's very very dressed up event.  it's not mean I'm sure your bag appreciates being out and about!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> It's cruise day!  17C black caviar rectangular mini & ICoCo Brooch on collar of the shirt.
> View attachment 3574770



Hi Vanana ~  I haven't seen you and i can imagine you must were busy at work ( or did i miss it?) and happy to see you again! I love your beautiful shirts  and yay twines on this shiny beauties I haven't had a chance yet to bring this shiny mini yet though, happy to be able to see here you are enjoying your beauty and wear it so well  Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3574731
> 
> 
> Really love my big Chanel O case.. very versatile and discreet for my work.. spill proof.. contains a lot of my stuff like my iPad and documents.. and it also transits easily when I decided to do last minute shopping for my other favorite brand Hermes' new release of latest design Verrou!



Very nice O case!  I did not know about O case well until my SA told me it is huge hit and understand why it is  Btw, I really LOVE that Red Verrou, it is such a gorgeous Red there


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Haha seriously your woc is one of the few chanel woc that I really liked personally. They look great on everyone but i cant make the design work for me because I won't take my cards in/out of wallets... also why I don't have too many SLGs.  But for me your woc actually ia one of the few wocs that i would consider breaking my rule to get it. Very glad that you got it instead cuz I really need more self control and less bags.
> 
> It's funny I was just thinking if you do stop by my area to shop in the future and we get to meet, I would seriously make a bag request list on what I would shamelessly ask you to bring with you . We'd seriously look like "bag ladies"
> 
> It would be like you are smuggling gorgeous chanel bags in
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I'm a fan of your Mod shots too. Mine's boring as I tend to not take photos outside so I enjoy seeing photos of others and their bags in different surroundings.
> 
> Those pearls are ankle straps for the shoes.  I sort of think they gave a little femininity to these patent leather shoes to make them more versatile.


 you always crack me up!! I TOTALLY get your perspective on WOC because that was part of reason I held off for a while...the switching of cards,etc but I got over it!! I now do understand why there are so many WOC lovers with their gorgeous goodies. And if we do ever met, yes I'd be happy to bring some for you to see in person & vice versa on your amazing collection!! I NEED to see "Batman!!!" (oh shoot, I think you refer to that jumbo beauty as Batman-?) ugh my memory still sucks today even on a good nights sleep!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Dear shopgirl4cc, I am truly overwhelmed by your sweet and beautiful compliments.  Thank you so much.  When I read your post, it actually brought tears to my eyes. I admire YOUR style and beautiful Chanel collection and you are very kind to take the time to reply to me.  I also wish you a wonderful, happy weekend.



Dearest DM your pure heart and this beautiful message made me feel so heartwarming.  I just wanted you to know how much it is meaning a lot to me that i know such a beautiful lady both inside and outside and pure hearted lady like you exist in this world. I am just being an honest about this and Thank you so much sincerely from my heart


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Oh why wait indeed?! I hope you're loving it?!?! a classic is a classic! especially in this combo.  Looking lovely!





Vanana said:


> It's cruise day!  17C black caviar rectangular mini & ICoCo Brooch on collar of the shirt.
> View attachment 3574770



Thank you Vanana! I thoroughly enjoyed using my new classic yesterday and can tell I will be using her lots. 
I love your look with your chic top, brooch and I LOVE your mini, the caviar looks so rich and the silver pops beautifully.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> Quick weekend errands at the local supermarket..


Hi Golden again Again, Congrats on your new zipper case and Yay we're SLG twines AGAIN on both   I love the way you use your beloved SLG and I use same way on my cles, attach my key fob out and It's really useful because it is flat and fit in my small bags  Sorry for LV topic here but I abuse this cles dairy and you won't believe that it is over 10 years old now, still holds up very well


----------



## Luxzenith

shopgirl4cc said:


> Very nice O case!  I did not know about O case well until my SA told me it is huge hit and understand why it is  Btw, I really LOVE that Red Verrou, it is such a gorgeous Red there



That red is call rouge tomate.. and nope.. I didn't get either colour.. got it in grey-blue tone called Gris mouette.. 

O case price point is really value for $$!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Luxzenith said:


> That red is call rouge tomate.. and nope.. I didn't get either colour.. got it in grey-blue tone called Gris mouette..
> 
> O case price point is really value for $$!



Oh that was RT  yes changes by the lighting in the store and I LOVE that cheerful red in H in general. I don't own RT yet but have seen on other bags at boutique and i just


----------



## foonyy

Mini join me for brunch today


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Golden again Again, Congrats on your new zipper case and Yay we're SLG twines AGAIN on both   I love the way you use your beloved SLG and I use same way on my cles, attach my key fob out and It's really useful because it is flat and fit in my small bags  Sorry for LV topic here but I abuse this cles dairy and you won't believe that it is over 10 years old now, still holds up very well


thank youu @shopgirl4cc !! so happy i've found my lux twins here in this forum hehe. The LV is really my no-nonsense key pouch. I occasionally put my hair ties or loose coins in there but I use it predominantly for my keys. Wow that's soo good to hear that it holds up very well! I love how the monogram sits on the cles too. I've only had mine for 6 months but use it everyy single day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day two with my new baby (this time with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).


----------



## Pinkachan

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3573712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out my 17C pink mini for the first time tonight



The pink quilted and chevron minis are to die for!  Yours looks so great on you!


----------



## yinnie

This is the bag I currently am wearing on rotation - simply cc mini size from 2012. One of the few bags with chain long enough to cater for my "please stop growing" belly (currently 37w eeeeek)


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3575535
> 
> 
> This is the bag I currently am wearing on rotation - simply cc mini size from 2012. One of the few bags with chain long enough to cater for my "please stop growing" belly (currently 37w eeeeek)



Looking great. You're almost there!!!  I bet you can't wait [emoji38].


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my new baby (this time with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).
> View attachment 3575462
> View attachment 3575463



Your new baby is so delish. Super cute and I love all your arm candy [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Switching to my boy today.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> you always crack me up!! I TOTALLY get your perspective on WOC because that was part of reason I held off for a while...the switching of cards,etc but I got over it!! I now do understand why there are so many WOC lovers with their gorgeous goodies. And if we do ever met, yes I'd be happy to bring some for you to see in person & vice versa on your amazing collection!! I NEED to see "Batman!!!" (oh shoot, I think you refer to that jumbo beauty as Batman-?) ugh my memory still sucks today even on a good nights sleep!


yup its batman you have good memory


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Vanana ~  I haven't seen you and i can imagine you must were busy at work ( or did i miss it?) and happy to see you again! I love your beautiful shirts  and yay twines on this shiny beauties I haven't had a chance yet to bring this shiny mini yet though, happy to be able to see here you are enjoying your beauty and wear it so well  Have a wonderful weekend


Thanks dear I'm here and there  You have so many new bags to rotate so can't blame you. I'm sure you'll get to it though since it's such a easy to wear bag. hope you're having a nice Sunday funday as well!


----------



## Vanana

M/L caviar with silver hardware in action


----------



## Iluvhaute

Miss CC said:


> Switching to my boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3575559



Beautiful. *love*


----------



## Iluvhaute

Vanana said:


> M/L caviar with silver hardware in action
> View attachment 3575564



Your bag of course is beautiful, but tell me about your tights/stockings!! Those are awesome!!


----------



## Vanana

Iluvhaute said:


> Your bag of course is beautiful, but tell me about your tights/stockings!! Those are awesome!!


Thanks... the stockings have matte gold and silver metallic studs of different shapes and also crystals scattered on them.  I bought like 8 pairs of them.  I liked them because they are a nice shade of greyish black (instead of deeper black), the studs and crystals give variety and most importantly are not evenly all over the entire pair of stockings (IMO would be too much) but rather are scattered at parts of them throughout.  I honestly have no way of ID'ing them (would be happy to share as always otherwise) as I bought them from a store long long time ago and it wasn't a designer brand or anything like that.


----------



## Vanana

Iluvhaute said:


> Your bag of course is beautiful, but tell me about your tights/stockings!! Those are awesome!!





Vanana said:


> Thanks... the stockings have matte gold and silver metallic studs of different shapes and also crystals scattered on them.  I bought like 8 pairs of them.  I liked them because they are a nice shade of greyish black (instead of deeper black), the studs and crystals give variety and most importantly are not evenly all over the entire pair of stockings (IMO would be too much) but rather are scattered at parts of them throughout.  I honestly have no way of ID'ing them (would be happy to share as always otherwise) as I bought them from a store long long time ago and it wasn't a designer brand or anything like that.



So these are not the ones I have but I thought they were nice too and not "too much" rhinestones/more subtle and the stocking not too dark so that it looked "softer".  Maybe you like one of them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-Women-...tone-Pantyhose-Tights-Stockings-/350816574741
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-New-S...tone-Pantyhose-Tights-Stockings-/231426460980


----------



## Luxzenith

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh that was RT  yes changes by the lighting in the store and I LOVE that cheerful red in H in general. I don't own RT yet but have seen on other bags at boutique and i just



Yah.. problem is.. with spotlight.. this colour now u see isn't the true color. With the yellow spotlight.. it looks true red. In real life, it has an orangey base..  luckily Chanel stores never have this problem. I always know what exact shade I am getting!! Always brightly lit. It is surprising that when customers buy Hermes bag.. they don't really see the true color in store due to the spotlight they use.. for the price paid.. really astonishing.. I bought in RT in a toolbox design ever from Hermes and regretted it after!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Switching to my boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3575559





Miss CC said:


> Your new baby is so delish. Super cute and I love all your arm candy [emoji4].



Thank you Miss CC!! 

Oh, your Boy looks so perfect on you!  I also love how you styled it with your soft, feminine blouse.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> M/L caviar with silver hardware in action
> View attachment 3575564



What a beautiful shot of your caviar beauty, as the light is hitting it just right and wow, your tights are gorgeous.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful shot of your caviar beauty, as the light is hitting it just right and wow, your tights are gorgeous.


Thank you! right?! the lighting hits the caviar just right and gave it some soft colors dancing on the bag, it's like the bag was asking to be photo'ed under candle light or something hahaha!  I can hear my bag going: "please photo my good side, thank you"


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> M/L caviar with silver hardware in action
> View attachment 3575564



Look at the shine on that baby!!  Beautiful m/l [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Iluvhaute said:


> Beautiful. *love*





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Miss CC!!
> 
> Oh, your Boy looks so perfect on you!  I also love how you styled it with your soft, feminine blouse.



Thank you Iluvhaute and DM [emoji173].


----------



## shopgirl4cc

foonyy said:


> View attachment 3575451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini join me for brunch today


My friend foonyy Yay Your beautiful lamb mini finally came out here!!   LOVE your mini it look so soft and lux I was just wearing this afternoon lamb mini as well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Thanks dear I'm here and there  You have so many new bags to rotate so can't blame you. I'm sure you'll get to it though since it's such a easy to wear bag. hope you're having a nice Sunday funday as well!


That's funny to say that Vanana,  That is definitely YOU who have many new bags to rotate I've rotated all mine already ( yes, at least once  ) except 17C caviar blk mini just yet and will hopefully soon. Btw, I really like your white shirts with black lace Have a nice funday Sunday night too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Switching to my boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3575559



Miss CC,  I adore your style Oh twinies chevron boy ( except hw  ) the style that you paired with your grey leather jacket, What a nice color! So chic and edgy!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my new baby (this time with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).
> View attachment 3575462
> View attachment 3575463



My beautiful friend  So fun and chic, I need that sense in my life. Seriously, your KIMONO jacket is so pretty and unique, cute pared with denim and flat I truly love that style how you bring out your lovely lambskin flap and enjoy wearing your beautiful Chanel dairy, that makes me smile each time I see your mod shot


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Miss CC,  I adore your style Oh twinies chevron boy ( except hw  ) the style that you paired with your grey leather jacket, What a nice color! So chic and edgy!



Thank you shopgirl4cc. That is a sweet comment coming from a stylish lady like yourself [emoji8].


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My beautiful friend  So fun and chic, I need that sense in my life. Seriously, your KIMONO jacket is so pretty and unique, cute pared with denim and flat I truly love that style how you bring out your lovely lambskin flap and enjoy wearing your beautiful Chanel dairy, that makes me smile each time I see your mod shot



You are too kind, my friend!! Thank you!


----------



## Marlee

On my way to work with my beloved Boy


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3575535
> 
> 
> This is the bag I currently am wearing on rotation - simply cc mini size from 2012. One of the few bags with chain long enough to cater for my "please stop growing" belly (currently 37w eeeeek)


We all your growing belly & your bag along with it .....you look GORGEOUS & I love that dress!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> M/L caviar with silver hardware in action
> View attachment 3575564


WOOOOOW!!!Holy Moly just LOOK at all that fabulousness! Along w/ other fine ladies, I'm loving the sparkly tights/stockings & WHOA the boots too! Your dear caviar CL should be very VERY pleased that you captured her perfect side in this mod & that she is shining super bright


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Switching to my boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3575559


Snap!! You are killin' it Miss CC! We are "almost twins" on this fab Boy (mine is just slightly diff, but very similar)...you wear yours beautifully


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> Looking great. You're almost there!!!  I bet you can't wait [emoji38].





Kendie26 said:


> We all your growing belly & your bag along with it .....you look GORGEOUS & I love that dress!



Thank you for such sweet words [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] I cannot wait to pop, especially with the heat wave we are experiencing in Sydney right now...


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> I'm back at you again dearest aki_sato! So I didn't see this picture earlier (I don't get how I sometimes miss things but I do) but I read a few folks who were commenting on your lovely mod so I scrolled back several pages to find beautiful YOU!! I LOVE this shot! Clearly your mini rules, but I love the print in your dress/skirt(?) & HELLO most BEAUTIFUL feet!! What sweet sandals & pedi! So very pretty my friend!


Ack you're always soooooo kind and generous dear S!
It's a dress - a very loose dress - great for my fat day 
Thank you @Kendie26 you warmed my heart with your so very sweet compliment!


----------



## aki_sato

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous aki_sato!!


Thank you sweet @Miss CC 

Looking forward to see more of your beautiful gold as well as the new pink mini!!
Please take her out!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> GIRL, dearest sweetest aki_sato....WHERE oh where have you been?!! Have missed you lately. Hope life is treating you & your family well? Thank you for your typical most generous compliments! Not a nosy question at all but sadly my brain is just so perplexed lately from work overload, but I THINK my Bal Work is either 07 or 08...it literally is the craziest softest bag (of any brand) that I own. Yes I received the pink mini chevron (I think i posted it-? maybe in December thread or I know it's in my "2016 tribute thread"...i had it out for first time last weekend)  OMG so you saw a PINK CHEVRON WOC?!!! AHHHHHHHH, that would be SPECTACULAR!! Serious prayers & fingers crossed every which way for you to find/get one!! It would be THE prettiest WOC ever! Much love to you dear Lovely! SO glad to "see" you!



 Dear S - I tried to avoid TPF since it's too much temptation  as I'm trying to save up my our family overseas trip the end of this year.
Work has been real busy too so I have less free time. Thank you for your well wish and I hope you're doing well too despite the work overload! 
07 or 08 - might it still be chevre then??? 
My last Bbag purchase was the 08 Ruby - I wasn't a fans of Balenciaga changing their legendary chèvre to agneau.
Your work leather looks sooo thick and smooshie - it just flops! 

I was digging the thread to see your mini - omg!!!! Congrats S!!! It's soooooo beautiful!!!!
You seriously have the most drool worthy and enviable collections! 
How is the colour in comparison to your out of this world beige reissue??? Do you prefer one than the other? 
Thank you - unfortunately I have missed the boat with the pink chevron mini. Again, I will live through you  when it comes to most beautiful collection!

Back at you my dearest friend! 
Sending you much love and congrats again for scoring that coveted piece!
Have you named her yet???


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Snap!! You are killin' it Miss CC! We are "almost twins" on this fab Boy (mine is just slightly diff, but very similar)...you wear yours beautifully





aki_sato said:


> Thank you sweet @Miss CC
> 
> Looking forward to see more of your beautiful gold as well as the new pink mini!!
> Please take her out!



Thank you both for your kind words [emoji8]. 

@aki_sato yes I need to take my pink mini out as she is still sitting in her box untouched [emoji85].


----------



## Tulip2

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3574293
> 
> First night out for my 224.


Oh wow, I love that sheen on your Reissue.  My new Medium Orange Zip Around Wallet has that sheen & I'm just over the moon about it.


----------



## Rami00

Lambskin love!


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!


Always love seeing your pics Rami, this one is truly stunning! 
Love all your cherished pieces


----------



## Rami00

March786 said:


> Always love seeing your pics Rami, this one is truly stunning!
> Love all your cherished pieces


Thank you babe!


----------



## juicygirl82

Miss CC said:


> Switching to my boy today.
> 
> View attachment 3575559


Love your top ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> On my way to work with my beloved Boy
> View attachment 3575916



I LOVE your Boy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!



Gorgeous jumbo and your nail polish looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your Boy!!



Thank you!  So do I, it is my most expensive bag to date but I have absolutely no regrets!


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!



Beautiful classic flap. And I love your perlee ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

juicygirl82 said:


> Love your top [emoji173]️



Thank you so much [emoji4].


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Had brunch with my family at casual French cafe  This favorite came along with me again. This one is about 3 years old and my affection have gotten deeper each times I've wore....I hope any lambskin owners enjoy more of their beautiful lambskin flaps.... 
Thanks for letting me share   I hope everyone have a happy Monday & great week


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!


 ... speechless...


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Had brunch with my family at casual French cafe  This favorite came along with me again. This one is about 3 years old and my affection have gotten deeper each times I've wore....I hope any lambskin owners enjoy more of their beautiful lambskin flaps....
> Thanks for letting me share   I hope everyone have a happy Monday & great week
> View attachment 3576571
> View attachment 3576572


Ok ok you and Rami are inspiring me to take my Batman out big time... alright I sense he's going to get to go out with mommy soon  thanks for the inspirations...  seriously craving my lambskin bags now...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!


Hi Rami I have missed you  Gorgeous! I adore all the beautiful jewelries on your beautiful hands as always Oh beside your gorgeous lamb jumbo she look exact same beauty as before


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> WOOOOOW!!!Holy Moly just LOOK at all that fabulousness! Along w/ other fine ladies, I'm loving the sparkly tights/stockings & WHOA the boots too! Your dear caviar CL should be very VERY pleased that you captured her perfect side in this mod & that she is shining super bright


haha thanks! I liked the tights too as I mentioned I grabbed like 8 pairs right there "just in case".  I got like 7 pairs of thigh high boots (i know it's too many but if there's one thing we know it's the lack of general self control that got me here..).  They are so awesome for keeping warm in winter and what don't they match when going out casually?! (unless it's like really dressed up outfit or work of course).  The bag was definitely "striking a pose"


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Ok ok you and Rami are inspiring me to take my Batman out big time... alright I sense he's going to get to go out with mommy soon  thanks for the inspirations...  seriously craving my lambskin bags now...



Batman! Go for it mommy!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Batman! Go for it mommy!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Batman! Go for it mommy!!





Vanana said:


>


 
LOL girls


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!


GLORIOUS!!! OMG Rami you take the coolest, most elegant pics!! Look at those stunning hands & spectacular nails/mani on you....DREAMY!!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Dear S - I tried to avoid TPF since it's too much temptation  as I'm trying to save up my our family overseas trip the end of this year.
> Work has been real busy too so I have less free time. Thank you for your well wish and I hope you're doing well too despite the work overload!
> 07 or 08 - might it still be chevre then???
> My last Bbag purchase was the 08 Ruby - I wasn't a fans of Balenciaga changing their legendary chèvre to agneau.
> Your work leather looks sooo thick and smooshie - it just flops!
> 
> I was digging the thread to see your mini - omg!!!! Congrats S!!! It's soooooo beautiful!!!!
> You seriously have the most drool worthy and enviable collections!
> How is the colour in comparison to your out of this world beige reissue??? Do you prefer one than the other?
> Thank you - unfortunately I have missed the boat with the pink chevron mini. Again, I will live through you  when it comes to most beautiful collection!
> 
> Back at you my dearest friend!
> Sending you much love and congrats again for scoring that coveted piece!
> Have you named her yet???


Oooooh, I get it girlfriend! I often think i need to take a break from tPF temptation.....GOOD FOR YOU! Exciting that your big trip is coming up this year!
Yes I know my Bal is def chevre & she sure feels it. I also prefer the older chevre Bals but I do have a few newer bags (1 in hamilton collection chevre) that I love too....but sad for Bal, Chanel has taken over this past year for me. Oh you lucky girl having a Ruby!!! That was 1 color i wanted so bad....such a stunner! You wear your red mini so perfectily so I'm sure ms Ruby is fab on you too!
Ha, no I do not have a name for pink chevron mini (my creative juices are not flowing at the moment) & I do not have a preference for the pink mini vs beige chevron. I really love them both & see them differently.Uh oh i'm long-winded here, sorry! So wonderful "hearing" from you dearest & seeing your sweet avatar. Be well my friend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Had brunch with my family at casual French cafe  This favorite came along with me again. This one is about 3 years old and my affection have gotten deeper each times I've wore....I hope any lambskin owners enjoy more of their beautiful lambskin flaps....
> Thanks for letting me share   I hope everyone have a happy Monday & great week
> View attachment 3576571
> View attachment 3576572


HOLY WOW...Major SHAZAM! Now THAT is 1 hell of a looker! How could 1 not be obsessed with & LOVE that bag bigtime!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Had brunch with my family at casual French cafe  This favorite came along with me again. This one is about 3 years old and my affection have gotten deeper each times I've wore....I hope any lambskin owners enjoy more of their beautiful lambskin flaps....
> Thanks for letting me share   I hope everyone have a happy Monday & great week
> View attachment 3576571
> View attachment 3576572



Hey there twinsie, everything in this pic looks amazing and your flap looks so beautiful and brand new!!  Hope you had a lovely brunch with your family.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's highlights; bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (it was magical, imo).


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> Had brunch with my family at casual French cafe  This favorite came along with me again. This one is about 3 years old and my affection have gotten deeper each times I've wore....I hope any lambskin owners enjoy more of their beautiful lambskin flaps....
> Thanks for letting me share   I hope everyone have a happy Monday & great week
> View attachment 3576571
> View attachment 3576572



Beautiful pics! No bag could ever compete with lambskin! I just love how Lux it looks and feel. 


Vanana said:


> Ok ok you and Rami are inspiring me to take my Batman out big time... alright I sense he's going to get to go out with mommy soon  thanks for the inspirations...  seriously craving my lambskin bags now...


Get it out girl! I can't wait for the mod shots. Lambskin require more love than any other leather


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Rami I have missed you  Gorgeous! I adore all the beautiful jewelries on your beautiful hands as always Oh beside your gorgeous lamb jumbo she look exact same beauty as before


 


Kendie26 said:


> GLORIOUS!!! OMG Rami you take the coolest, most elegant pics!! Look at those stunning hands & spectacular nails/mani on you....DREAMY!!


You girls are super sweet! Thank you so much


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today's highlights; bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (it was magical, imo).


Gorgeous outfit and mini (love both the bronze and the gold from same season but find bronze much more versatile)!  That sounds (and looks) like such a fun outing!!! I just had a very boring work day so must admit a bit jealous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous outfit and mini (love both the bronze and the gold from same season but find bronze much more versatile)!  That sounds (and looks) like such a fun outing!!! I just had a very boring work day so must admit a bit jealous.



Thank you Vanana and I am amazed by how much of my wardrobe works with this bronze beauty.  Now I think I need a silver one.  I'm sorry you had to work today.  One of the best perks of my profession is getting all of the school holidays off.


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Friday - my Chanel day
> Finally taking my 17C Rect Mini out for the first time.
> Posing on our old tasselated tiled porch
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!



Yay!! so pretty! Love your shoes, so cute


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Edit : Sorry double post! can't delete...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful pics! No bag could ever compete with lambskin! I just love how Lux it looks and feel.



Thanks so much beautiful Rami  Yes I totally agree with your every words  I love all of Chanel leathers bags but I adore lambskin the best and can't even compare....I just can't imagine myself not having Lambskin in my Chanels like lambskin flap was my first Chanel like my first love  I will enjoy them as much as possible while I alive!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today's highlights; bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (it was magical, imo).



Sweet DM I adore your style again I really love how you rotate nicely your wonderful collection and enjoy wearing them all   and I adore your beautiful sunny bathroom as always, I feel your beautiful energy from your pic


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sweet DM I adore your style again I really love how you rotate nicely your wonderful collection and enjoy wearing them all   and I adore your beautiful sunny bathroom as always, I feel your beautiful energy from your pic



Thank you, my friend.  You are very sweet.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful pics! No bag could ever compete with lambskin! I just love how Lux it looks and feel.
> 
> Get it out girl! I can't wait for the mod shots. Lambskin require more love than any other leather



Totally true Rami....they just needs more LOVE from their owners 
One more shot.... This lambie is 3 years old and will be 4 this year. I just love her so much.  Sorry not the best pic for comparison but just found this one for now - one peaking guy at the background is my caviar GST and almost 4 years old. I love every bags but not comparable for the lux touch and feels...... 
Thanks for letting me share, Have a good night & sweet dream from east coast...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today's highlights; bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (it was magical, imo).


oh yeah girl, that is a true magical day indeed! Looking as lovely as you always do, yummy gr. cheese & movie/day off.


----------



## juicygirl82

shopgirl4cc said:


> Totally true Rami....they just needs more LOVE from their owners
> One more shot.... This lambie is 3 years old and will be 4 this year. I just love her so much.  Sorry not the best pic for comparison but just found this one for now - one peaking guy at the background is my caviar GST and almost 4 years old. I love every bags but not comparable for the lux touch and feels......
> Thanks for letting me share, Have a good night & sweet dream from east coast...
> View attachment 3576870


Sooooo puffy and gorgeous! I'm in love!


----------



## Keren16

Thinking about wearing this Chanel today

I'm trying to decide if I should buy a bag in a different line in a similar color


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> oh yeah girl, that is a true magical day indeed! Looking as lovely as you always do, yummy gr. cheese & movie/day off.



Thank you Kendie!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Totally true Rami....they just needs more LOVE from their owners
> One more shot.... This lambie is 3 years old and will be 4 this year. I just love her so much.  Sorry not the best pic for comparison but just found this one for now - one peaking guy at the background is my caviar GST and almost 4 years old. I love every bags but not comparable for the lux touch and feels......
> Thanks for letting me share, Have a good night & sweet dream from east coast...
> View attachment 3576870



Stunning beauty!!!


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Lambskin love!



Thank you for this pic!
I forget to appreciate the beauty of Lambskin[emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

shopgirl4cc said:


> Totally true Rami....they just needs more LOVE from their owners
> One more shot.... This lambie is 3 years old and will be 4 this year. I just love her so much.  Sorry not the best pic for comparison but just found this one for now - one peaking guy at the background is my caviar GST and almost 4 years old. I love every bags but not comparable for the lux touch and feels......
> Thanks for letting me share, Have a good night & sweet dream from east coast...
> View attachment 3576870



Beautiful ![emoji173]
You take good care of her!!
I love the ghw.
I have both ghw & shw but think gold gives a richer look to this bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

juicygirl82 said:


> Sooooo puffy and gorgeous! I'm in love!


Thank you so much for your sweet comment juicygirl82  yes i like touching the puffiness and smoothness on the lambskin....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3577347
> 
> 
> Thinking about wearing this Chanel today
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should buy a bag in a different line in a similar color



So pretty raspberry color!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning beauty!!!


Thank you~my dear beautiful friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful ![emoji173]
> You take good care of her!!
> I love the ghw.
> I have both ghw & shw but think gold gives a richer look to this bag


Thank you so much Karen  You own both yay i am so happy to meet a lambskin lover like you more here 
Yes I agree  Both HW is beautiful on lambskin, Silver look so edgy and Gold feels just rich classic to me like old good time of Chanel that made gold HW flap first...


----------



## deltalady

Carrying Miss 227 again. I can't get enough of this bag!!


----------



## Keren16

shopgirl4cc said:


> So pretty raspberry color!



Thank you!  It is an easy bag to wear even though the color is not subtle


----------



## Keren16

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much Karen  You own both yay i am so happy to meet a lambskin lover like you more here
> Yes I agree  Both HW is beautiful on lambskin, Silver look so edgy and Gold feels just rich classic to me like old good time of Chanel that made gold HW flap first...



 Perfect description!  Gold hw was my introduction to Chanel.  Then I started to wear silver.  Now both, depending on my mood
Flexibility is the key for me[emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Rainy day here in NYC. Hanging out with my son at curiosity on court.


----------



## foonyy

shopgirl4cc said:


> Had brunch with my family at casual French cafe  This favorite came along with me again. This one is about 3 years old and my affection have gotten deeper each times I've wore....I hope any lambskin owners enjoy more of their beautiful lambskin flaps....
> Thanks for letting me share   I hope everyone have a happy Monday & great week
> View attachment 3576571
> View attachment 3576572



Hi shopgirl4cc, your burger is as delicious as your lambskin flap


----------



## Bailey Taylor

instagram.com/baileyttaylor

Can not figure out to how to get these from insta to my computer (i take them off my phone for storage) but I have a ton of pics on here of my two Chanel loves!


----------



## Dextersmom

kkfiregirl said:


> Rainy day here in NYC. Hanging out with my son at curiosity on court.
> 
> View attachment 3577565



Hey there, bronze mini twin!!  Looks great!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Hey there, bronze mini twin!!  Looks great!



Hi, twin! Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

kkfiregirl said:


> Rainy day here in NYC. Hanging out with my son at curiosity on court.
> 
> View attachment 3577565



Love it!!  You purchased it again after returning one?


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today's highlights; bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (it was magical, imo).



Yum looks delish. Love your bronze mini [emoji173].


----------



## kkfiregirl

Miss CC said:


> Love it!!  You purchased it again after returning one?



Yes - I couldn't let it go! As luck would have it, I ended up getting back the same one I returned ... we were clearly meant to be [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Yum looks delish. Love your bronze mini [emoji173].



 Thank you Miss CC!


----------



## catsinthebag

deltalady said:


> Carrying Miss 227 again. I can't get enough of this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577461



It looks great on you! Makes me think I have to pull out my 227.


----------



## yinnie

Just getting these out to admire until I can actually fit into them once I get this baby out of me... it would have been great to wear the camellia sandals out this week! It's 40+C here in Sydney[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] so I'm just staying indoors with aircon on!


----------



## FunBagz

M/L Classic Flap with my new Choos that I picked up during my weekend in Vegas.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!


----------



## Vanana

kkfiregirl said:


> Rainy day here in NYC. Hanging out with my son at curiosity on court.
> 
> View attachment 3577565


This is such a gorgeous bag and carefree too. gotta love carefree metallic - so rare and oh so good


----------



## kkfiregirl

Vanana said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag and carefree too. gotta love carefree metallic - so rare and oh so good



I agree with both points [emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> M/L Classic Flap with my new Choos that I picked up during my weekend in Vegas.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578102



Gorgeous combo as always FunBagz!  So fun and happy to see your beautiful pic today! I was just wearing exact same silver hw caviar flap today at dinner place, my pic is in bad lighting though


----------



## yinnie

Lunch for one thanks [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3577885
> 
> View attachment 3577886
> 
> 
> Just getting these out to admire until I can actually fit into them once I get this baby out of me... it would have been great to wear the camellia sandals out this week! It's 40+C here in Sydney[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] so I'm just staying indoors with aircon on!



Both are so beautiful & look great on you with your dear pregnant feet [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> M/L Classic Flap with my new Choos that I picked up during my weekend in Vegas.  Happy Humpday, TPFers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578102



[emoji177]Total yummy, dreamy~ness! (Is that a word?[emoji23])


----------



## Kendie26

Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]


----------



## aki_sato

s2_steph said:


> Yay!! so pretty! Love your shoes, so cute


Thank you S!
Hope you're well! Haven't seen you for a while! Hope all us well! Have you received all the goodies you were waiting for?


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578920



Lovely brooch! It matches so well with the necklace [emoji847]


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Both are so beautiful & look great on you with your dear pregnant feet [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji106]



Thank you! You are always so kind! I really hope my feet will go back to normal though [emoji12]


----------



## aki_sato

Miss CC said:


> Thank you both for your kind words [emoji8].
> 
> @aki_sato yes I need to take my pink mini out as she is still sitting in her box untouched [emoji85].


@Miss CC what are you waiting for???


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578920


Beautiful dearest S!


----------



## aki_sato

yinnie said:


> Lunch for one thanks [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 3578681


@yinnie - this looks so yum!!! May I know where is this from?


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Thank you S!
> Hope you're well! Haven't seen you for a while! Hope all us well! Have you received all the goodies you were waiting for?



Hey S, I have been very well!! Hope you have been too. Missed seeing you around here, must catch up!!

I actually did a reveal thread for the Cruise items I picked up when you had your hiatus from TPF, must have been right after Xmas . I definitely went a little (a LOT) crazy for cruise..... I think I need to stay far far away from TPF for a little while, the temptation is too great. I'm on a permanent ban for the foreseeable future.....


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578920



That is such a beautiful brooch and you chose a perfect neutral to go with everything.  You are a smart cookie.


----------



## FunBagz

Navy Boy and Choos with Red today


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful dearest S!





Dextersmom said:


> That is such a beautiful brooch and you chose a perfect neutral to go with everything.  You are a smart cookie.


Kindest thanks to my dear sweeties!!  I do adore the brooch....xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful dearest S!





Dextersmom said:


> That is such a beautiful brooch and you chose a perfect neutral to go with everything.  You are a smart cookie.


Kindest thanks to my dear sweeties!!  I do adore the brooch....xoxo


----------



## Sparkletastic

10c red caviar single classic flap, my Bulgari sunnies and my favorite fur jacket are riding around with me today.


----------



## yinnie

aki_sato said:


> @yinnie - this looks so yum!!! May I know where is this from?



Thai restaurant called "season's Thai" in Gordon. I love in the north, where in Syd  are you based?


----------



## ironic568

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar single classic flap, my Bulgari sunnies and my favorite fur jacket are riding around with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579679



This is very very gorgeous, but then I'm biased, 'cause I have the same one in lambskin . The color is out of this world.


----------



## aki_sato

yinnie said:


> Thai restaurant called "season's Thai" in Gordon. I love in the north, where in Syd  are you based?


North is beautiful!
I'm the opposite - I'm in the South (Oatley)


----------



## essiedub

FunBagz said:


> Navy Boy and Choos with Red today
> View attachment 3579267



Beautiful suite *funBagz*.  Love the shoes!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ironic568 said:


> This is very very gorgeous, but then I'm biased, 'cause I have the same one in lambskin . The color is out of this world.


It really is! I bet your bag is to die for! I want this color in a m/l lamb but keep trying to talk myself out of it.


----------



## yinnie

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar single classic flap, my Bulgari sunnies and my favorite fur jacket are riding around with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579679



One of the best reds chanel made! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is such a beautiful brooch and you chose a perfect neutral to go with everything.  You are a smart cookie.


thank you again LoveBug,...just had to tell you that last night I received a sweet text message from a client I saw this week when I was wearing the brooch...she said "thanks for coming in today & BTW I loved your pin!!!!"


----------



## Kendie26

ironic568 said:


> This is very very gorgeous, but then I'm biased, 'cause I have the same one in lambskin . The color is out of this world.


Ok, NOW THAT statement is making me UBER JEALOUS!!!! LUCKY LUCKY you dear ironic!! I told Sparkle in a different thread how jealous I am of hers, & now I see your comment. Ugh, someone please put me out of my misery in my deep desire/lust/obsession in finding a red chanel!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> It really is! I bet your bag is to die for! I want this color in a m/l lamb but keep trying to talk myself out of it.


me too, ME TOO girl!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## FunBagz

essiedub said:


> Beautiful suite *funBagz*.  Love the shoes!



Thanks! They are unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## Juniper10

My new to me lamb, single flap, non-deformed, skinny cc (made only over a narrow timeframe), SHW jumbo that took me TWO years to locate! I've decided I love it corner scuffs and all. I can't believe I finally have something I've been passively looking for for 2 years!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Juniper10 said:


> My new to me lamb, single flap, non-deformed, skinny cc (made only over a narrow timeframe), SHW jumbo that took me TWO years to locate! I've decided I love it corner scuffs and all. I can't believe I finally have something I've been passively looking for for 2 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580158
> View attachment 3580159



Congrats on finding your unicorn!


----------



## catsinthebag

Juniper10 said:


> My new to me lamb, single flap, non-deformed, skinny cc (made only over a narrow timeframe), SHW jumbo that took me TWO years to locate! I've decided I love it corner scuffs and all. I can't believe I finally have something I've been passively looking for for 2 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580158
> View attachment 3580159



It looks great on you!


----------



## FunBagz

Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Juniper10 said:


> My new to me lamb, single flap, non-deformed, skinny cc (made only over a narrow timeframe), SHW jumbo that took me TWO years to locate! I've decided I love it corner scuffs and all. I can't believe I finally have something I've been passively looking for for 2 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580158
> View attachment 3580159


I LOVE the single jumbo on you Juniper You wear it so well and It is perfect! the soft lambskin flap is a true beauty


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260



Beautiful pop of color!  Happy Friday to you too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578920


 Gorgeous combo as always dearest friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar single classic flap, my Bulgari sunnies and my favorite fur jacket are riding around with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579679



10C Red is TDF  Beautiful!!!


----------



## jax818

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260



You styled this bag perfectly!  Love!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260



So gorgeous [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
> Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~
> 
> View attachment 3580324



Have a great time!!  What a fun getaway...spontaneous ones are the best [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> @Miss CC what are you waiting for???



Waiting for this unusual cold rainy weather we've been having in CA to settle down for a bit [emoji38].  I will be using it real soon and of course will be posting a mod shot.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578920



Beautiful brooch and still a great "action" shot [emoji4].


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> me too, ME TOO girl!! Ahhhhhh


You know we'll both probably end up with a red lamb m/l. LOL!  Life is short!


----------



## chicnfab

It's been a while since my last post.. with my chanel eyelet..
On my way to pick up my little boy


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Vanana and I am amazed by how much of my wardrobe works with this bronze beauty.  *Now I think I need a silver one*.  I'm sorry you had to work today.  One of the best perks of my profession is getting all of the school holidays off.


Oh you do, you do!  Silver is great.  I have a Jumbo Lambskin Single Flap from eons ago.  She looks as good as the day I bought her.  I'll be waiting for your beautiful Silver Reveal D'sMom!


----------



## Tulip2

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3577347
> 
> 
> Thinking about wearing this Chanel today
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should buy a bag in a different line in a similar color


This is a gorgeous color!  I would definitely wear it today...and many other days too!  What a looker!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Have a great time!!  What a fun getaway...spontaneous ones are the best [emoji4].



Thank you for your nice comment always, Miss CC[emoji177][emoji847]Yes you're right, I like the way of spontaneous [emoji1]"don't think, just do" is to be the most relaxed go and fun...[emoji905][emoji907]
Actually, it was little too much for us to be in D.C this weekend...so just decided suddenly, wanted to be away to tropical place we're used to fly easier[emoji574]️ near and peaceful...[emoji18]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> me too, ME TOO girl!! Ahhhhhh





Sparkletastic said:


> You know we'll both probably end up with a red lamb m/l. LOL!  Life is short!



Lol Me 3 on this [emoji106][emoji38] Definitely Lambskin for me! True shade of Red in Lamb has been on my wishlist [emoji173]️ Oh Chanel, please release true red lamb for us soon! Life is short & let's enjoy [emoji847]


----------



## yinnie

shopgirl4cc said:


> A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
> Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~
> 
> View attachment 3580324



I love the half moon! The magnetic closure is so handy and carefree [emoji12] Regret not getting it back then for myself...


----------



## Tulip2

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3577885
> 
> View attachment 3577886
> 
> 
> Just getting these out to admire until I can actually fit into them once I get this baby out of me... it would have been great to wear the camellia sandals out this week! It's 40+C here in Sydney[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] so I'm just staying indoors with aircon on!


Love those Camillia sandals!  Sorry you can't wear them now, but it will be worth it when your little one joins you in the world.  Best of luck!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
> Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~
> 
> View attachment 3580324


She's a sweetie....love those half moon WOCs....hope your trip is fantastic! I'm sure it will be....adore your girl on broom emoji!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> You know we'll both probably end up with a red lamb m/l. LOL!  Life is short!


 Deal ! I can commit to THAT!!


----------



## Tulip2

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used any of my beloved C bags this week with crazy work madness BUT I have been wearing my new brooch every day & loving her! I know this may not count as "action" shot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578920


I think it's a gorgeous "action shot"!


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Navy Boy and Choos with Red today
> View attachment 3579267


Beautiful photo @FunBagz!  Love everything about it.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous combo as always dearest friend!!





Miss CC said:


> Beautiful brooch and still a great "action" shot [emoji4].





Tulip2 said:


> I think it's a gorgeous "action shot"!


Warm Thanks to you sweet friends! Happiest of weekends to you all! xoxo


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260


Your Mini looks gorgeous with your top today!  Happy Friday to you too dear!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ironic568 said:


> This is very very gorgeous, but then I'm biased, 'cause I have the same one in lambskin . The color is out of this world.



10C Red in lamb!!? [emoji7] Oh ironic, that IS TDF [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Tulip2

Wearing my Diamond Camellia earrings. They get a lot of use that's for sure! [emoji173]️


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar single classic flap, my Bulgari sunnies and my favorite fur jacket are riding around with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579679



Such a fabulous gal ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my Diamond Camellia earrings. They get a lot of use that's for sure! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580578



Beautiful!


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> It's been a while since my last post.. with my chanel eyelet..
> On my way to pick up my little boy



Love your purse, and your home is decorated beautifully!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> She's a sweetie....love those half moon WOCs....hope your trip is fantastic! I'm sure it will be....adore your girl on broom emoji!!!



Darling Kendie [emoji7]Thank you my dearest friend always for your sweet and warm heart, well wishes! [emoji847] Ahaha yes I like the emoji and hope you enjoy them too!! [emoji106]
Wish you the wonderful weekend my sweet friend S[emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## juicygirl82

Juniper10 said:


> My new to me lamb, single flap, non-deformed, skinny cc (made only over a narrow timeframe), SHW jumbo that took me TWO years to locate! I've decided I love it corner scuffs and all. I can't believe I finally have something I've been passively looking for for 2 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580158
> View attachment 3580159


this is absolutely gorgeous! can you please post a picture of how the inside looks?


----------



## yinnie

Meeting up with friends and decided to take this beauty out [emoji847] it's been a while since she has seen daylight even though she is my fav and ultimate HG (if only it had a longer strap!!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my Diamond Camellia earrings. They get a lot of use that's for sure! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580578



Tulip2, I have never seen those before.  They look very beautiful on you, as if they were custom made just for you.


----------



## Dextersmom

yinnie said:


> Meeting up with friends and decided to take this beauty out [emoji847] it's been a while since she has seen daylight even though she is my fav and ultimate HG (if only it had a longer strap!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3580669



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
> Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~
> 
> View attachment 3580324



Oh shopgirl4cc, I am so happy for you... relaxing at a spa in the sunshine....sounds like heaven.  I love your WOC and what a perfect choice for your getaway.  I also quite like your sparkly flips.   Wishing you a peaceful weekend, my friend.


----------



## yinnie

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Oh shopgirl4cc, I am so happy for you... relaxing at a spa in the sunshine....sounds like heaven.  I love your WOC and what a perfect choice for your getaway.  I also quite like your sparkly flips.   Wishing you a peaceful weekend, my friend.



Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji847] Your sweet heart and well wishes always makes my heart warm [emoji4] 
Oh I adore your amazing and gorgeous sunny, peaceful beach house more! [emoji1] If I had life like yours I didn't need to get away from this dark D.C...haha [emoji1]
I hope you have a fantastic weekend, 
Much Love from PT [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ [emoji8]


----------



## yinnie

Tulip2 said:


> Love those Camillia sandals!  Sorry you can't wear them now, but it will be worth it when your little one joins you in the world.  Best of luck!



I am eagerly awaiting for the time to come... this baby just doesn't seem to want to come out (prob knows it's too hot outside???) I don't like this waiting game hahaha I want to wear my chanels damn it! [emoji12] (priorities...)


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji847] Your sweet heart and well wishes always makes my heart warm [emoji4]
> Oh I adore your amazing and gorgeous sunny, peaceful beach house more! [emoji1] If I had life like yours I didn't need to get away from this dark D.C...haha [emoji1]
> I hope you have a fantastic weekend,
> Much Love from PT [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ [emoji8]



Thank you, my friend.  I just brought home a new C, so my weekend is off to a fabulous start as I am prancing around my house with her.  She will more than likely stay inside this weekend, as it is raining but it won't stop me from having inside fun with her.


----------



## Tulip2

kkfiregirl said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you dear.  I knew they were for me the minute I saw them.   Coco had great taste that's for sure!


Dextersmom said:


> Tulip2, I have never seen those before.  They look very beautiful on you, *as if they were custom made just for you*.


Yes, that's how I felt about them as soon as I got them.  It was certainly love at first sight!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.  I just brought home a new C, so my weekend is off to a fabulous start as I am prancing around my house with her.  She will more than likely stay inside this weekend, as it is raining but it won't stop me from having inside fun with her.



Dear my DM darling oh yes you're a fabulous owner for your beautiful lamb ml [emoji847]
And you said you just got new C home?! [emoji38] Yay!!Congrats!![emoji2][emoji106]even I'm on gateway vacation right now I will be up for your new love post anytime [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear my DM darling You just said NEW C?![emoji173]️Yay congrats!!! I am sooo happy for you and can't wait to see what it is [emoji38][emoji177] even I'm on gateway vacation right now I will be up for your new love!! [emoji847]



Ha!! I knew my casual little comment wouldn't slip by you, my friend.   I mentioned it to tease you and yes, I just posted my first Chanel tote in the January purchases thread.  I brought home the fluffy CC tote today, in lambskin, our favorite.


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Love your purse, and your home is decorated beautifully!


Ohhh thank u so much..


----------



## FunBagz

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my Diamond Camellia earrings. They get a lot of use that's for sure! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580578



Those are beautiful!


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh thank u so much..



You're welcome.


----------



## Rami00

Friday night glam!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Love love love that perlee. ^^^^^ Rami!!!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Rami00 said:


> Friday night glam!



Woooow! Gorgeous!!! Fantastic blink!


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Those are beautiful!



Thank you! I love everything about them! 
And they're so comfy.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Ha!! I knew my casual little comment wouldn't slip by you, my friend.   I mentioned it to tease you and yes, I just posted my first Chanel tote in the January purchases thread.  I brought home the fluffy CC tote today, in lambskin, our favorite.


 Ahaha You know me so well my friend! Yes I wouldn't miss yours no matter where I am  I just saw your post in the Jan purchased thread!!  Oh my dear, I adore you chose lambskin on tote too!!I Yes our favorite lamb and your new tote is truly a gem and dream!! Congratulation my beautiful friend!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my Diamond Camellia earrings. They get a lot of use that's for sure! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580578


So cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahaha You know me so well my friend! Yes I wouldn't miss yours no matter where I am  I just saw your post in the Jan purchased thread!!  Oh my dear, I adore you chose lambskin on tote too!!I Yes our favorite lamb and your new tote is truly a gem and dream!! Congratulation my beautiful friend!



Thank you shopgirl4cc!!  You are very kind!


----------



## nekohime

My ootd tonite for my Friday date night with hubby! My [emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️combo.  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Miss CC

nekohime said:


> My ootd tonite for my Friday date night with hubby! My [emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️combo.  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3580923



Oo gorgeous combo. Love your rockstuds!!


----------



## Auvina15

nekohime said:


> My ootd tonite for my Friday date night with hubby! My [emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️combo.  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3580923


Perfection!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Rami00 said:


> Friday night glam!


My favorite glam!!!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260


Lovely! your shirt is very cute too!


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Friday night glam!


gorgeous as always. however, this is the first time that I actually saw clearly that the CCs on bling bling is actually crystal????? Wow.... I love it even more now!!!!  I have been paying much more attn. to the sequin chanel bags now but haven't found one that captured my heart like yours yet Rami.  I'll patiently wait...


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> So cute!


Thank you @Sparkletastic!  They go with just about everything in my wardrobe.  I had to stretch a bit to get these, but the price per wear should end up being very very low.  And that's a good thing!


----------



## Tulip2

yinnie said:


> I am eagerly awaiting for the time to come...* this baby just doesn't seem to want to come out (prob knows it's too hot outside*???) I don't like this waiting game hahaha I want to wear my chanels damn it! [emoji12] (priorities...)


Your little one is thinking    Sorry Mom, you're right, it's just too darn hot to show up just yet.


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> gorgeous as always. however, this is the first time that I actually saw clearly that the CCs on bling bling is actually crystal????? Wow.... I love it even more now!!!!  *I have been paying much more attn. to the sequin chanel bags now but haven't found one that captured my heart* like yours yet Rami.  I'll patiently wait...


You'll find one @Vanana!  No one does sequin bling like Chanel IMHO.  I have several and I love & wear them all the time.  No need to wait for a "special occasion" for me!  
Good luck on your search.  Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Friday night glam!


Wowzers, Rami, everything is gorgeous!  People are going to start  when you walk in the room.  Your bling is beyond beautiful on a lovely Friday night.


----------



## Tulip2

nekohime said:


> My ootd tonite for my Friday date night with hubby! My [emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️combo.  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3580923


Oh my, you're going to look gorgeous Friday night!  I love the way you have put everything together.  Have a wonderful time girl.


----------



## Juniper10

juicygirl82 said:


> this is absolutely gorgeous! can you please post a picture of how the inside looks?



Hi, sure - the single flap ended around 2010 in mid 14x and the inside looks like this:
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> You'll find one @Vanana!  No one does sequin bling like Chanel IMHO.  I have several and I love & wear them all the time.  No need to wait for a "special occasion" for me!
> Good luck on your search.  Can't wait to see what you get!


Thanks Tulip2 I would wear it all the time too and definitely not only special occasion if I have lovely sequin bags like that! quick question on the maintenance, do you find the sequins easy to maintain or do they require some more care to ensure the sequins don't fall or do the stitching get worn easier?


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Thanks Tulip2 I would wear it all the time too and definitely not only special occasion if I have lovely sequin bags like that! quick question on the maintenance, *do you find the sequins easy to maintain or do they require some more care to ensure the sequins don't fall or do the stitching get worn easier?*


I have had absolutely no problems whatsoever with either my Strass or my Sequin handbags.  IMHO Chanel has some of the finest craftsmanship in the biz!  I think they pass down the ability to make these very special handbags from generation to generation.  The artists of the Maison Lesage comes to mind with their opulent embroidery.  These handbags are made to last.  HTH!


----------



## juicygirl82

Juniper10 said:


> Hi, sure - the single flap ended around 2010 in mid 14x and the inside looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581376
> View attachment 3581377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thank you so much! it really is gorgeous. i never even considered the single flap before but it really is just as stunning as the double flap


----------



## kulasa87

Took my m/l today for a spa day!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> gorgeous as always. however, this is the first time that I actually saw clearly that the CCs on bling bling is actually crystal????? Wow.... I love it even more now!!!!  I have been paying much more attn. to the sequin chanel bags now but haven't found one that captured my heart like yours yet Rami.  I'll patiently wait...


Aww I hope you find the perfect one Vanana! Seems likes Chanel paid detailed attention to this one! Yes bling even on the CCs. It was love at first sight. 
Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Wowzers, Rami, everything is gorgeous!  People are going to start  when you walk in the room.  Your bling is beyond beautiful on a lovely Friday night.


You are the sweetest. Thank you! I don't shy away wearing all the bling... getting older, not sure getting wiser part tho


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> You'll find one @Vanana!  No one does sequin bling like Chanel IMHO.  I have several and I love & wear them all the time.  No need to wait for a "special occasion" for me!
> Good luck on your search.  Can't wait to see what you get!


@Vanana I totally agree with Tulip! When I bought this bag, I was already taking it out for dinners, night outs, heck made outfits around it while the SA went in the back room to wrap it up. I went to California after couple of days and took this mini bling with me. @Tulip2 The quality of sequin Chanel bags is just phenomenal.. I gotta give it to them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you @Sparkletastic!  They go with just about everything in my wardrobe.  I had to stretch a bit to get these, but the price per wear should end up being very very low.  And that's a good thing!


These were good ones to stretch on!!  I didn't know Chanel did diamonds. I just thought crystal. I need to pay better attention. LOL!!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Took my 16C square mini out to my hair appointment! She's such a beautiful little thing and soo versatile to wear with everything.


----------



## silliex

Ladies who Brunch. 



My bestie and her WOC, me and my medium Classic Flap


----------



## LoveMyChanels

It's possible I have a problem


----------



## Vanana

LoveMyChanels said:


> It's possible I have a problem


I don't see your point? we all "need" shoes... you just have really really nice ones!


----------



## ironic568

shopgirl4cc said:


> A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
> Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~
> 
> View attachment 3580324



Don't tell me you have this WOC, too! It's _hands down_, _without a shadow of a doubt_, my most favorite carefree (!!), compact, yet roomy Chanel of ALL times. Can't imagine life without that thing, lol.
Trying to track down another one before mine gives up on me after years of abu...., eh love


----------



## foonyy

shopgirl4cc said:


> A sudden & quick get away to Puerto Rico again from the cold east coast yesterday   This time I grabbed this oldie trusty to the beach  & spa in the beach hotel   I haven't wore this half moon WOC for a while and reminded me of how it has been carefree....
> Happy Friday Chanel lovers ~
> 
> View attachment 3580324



Twin on the half moon
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## foonyy

nekohime said:


> My ootd tonite for my Friday date night with hubby! My [emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️combo.  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3580923



Love the combo!


----------



## squidgee

LoveMyChanels said:


> It's possible I have a problem



Yes, the problem is you need more of them and in different colors too!  Lovely collection!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LoveMyChanels said:


> It's possible I have a problem


Love all of your 4 espies!!  
You have wrong place to ask 'problem"  Welcome to the Chanel addiction club
( I'm your twinies on 3 there and my 4th is tweed espies )


----------



## yinnie

Afternoon tea with my lovely mum


----------



## Nataliecluu

Lambskin mini square with GHW


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> Took my 16C square mini out to my hair appointment! She's such a beautiful little thing and soo versatile to wear with everything.


Look so comfy and adorable with your beautiful mini Golden  I agree, i love square mini it's so versatile both casual of dressy wear


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Nataliecluu said:


> Lambskin mini square with GHW


You look gorgeous and wear it so well Beautiful way to wear the square lamb mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

foonyy said:


> Twin on the half moon
> Enjoy your trip!


Thank you my friend! I'm checking pf from PT I'm addicted this much lol happy to be twinies on this and perhaps we'll meet in NYC soon this year...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> Ladies who Brunch.
> View attachment 3581748
> 
> 
> My bestie and her WOC, me and my medium Classic Flap


I really like this besties brunch photo so much!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ironic568 said:


> Don't tell me you have this WOC, too! It's _hands down_, _without a shadow of a doubt_, my most favorite carefree (!!), compact, yet roomy Chanel of ALL times. Can't imagine life without that thing, lol.
> Trying to track down another one before mine gives up on me after years of abu...., eh love


Lol  I love that! Oh I totally get it 100% your love for this half moon, ironic.  I agree, this is very special WOC, durable yet soft and light weight, comfy to wear on my body,
fit a lots of amount. The magnet closures is actually a "magic closure" to me that helps me always super easy to get the tip and the hotel key card in and out quickly by one hand, during the vacation trave like this. It's so durable and carefree on the sandy beach or water related pool too. It's probably the most easiest one in my Chanel I bring around the sandy hot beach with my wet bathing suit. . I'm usually not WOC person though, this half moon actually works well on my needs. I would also go for it to find another one If mine was abu..eh loved more like yours lol
Your half moon is lucky she must have been loved by the lovely owner so much! I hope you can find second one in excellent condition soon


----------



## mytnguyen26

What I'm carrying today! Studying for my Exam so my beloved calculator is with me everywhere [emoji18]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> Afternoon tea with my lovely mum
> 
> View attachment 3582075
> 
> View attachment 3582076


Look so yummy!  sweet mom & daughter  And your flap is beautiful!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mytnguyen26 said:


> View attachment 3582309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582312
> 
> 
> What I'm carrying today! Studying for my Exam so my beloved calculator is with me everywhere [emoji18]


Gorgeous boy! I love the cute flap cad case, such a nice pop of the color in the bag   Goodluck with your exam


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> These were good ones to stretch on!!  I didn't know Chanel did diamonds. I just thought crystal. I need to pay better attention. LOL!!!!


Oh, Chanel has a large selection of high diamond jewelry.  The largest selection I've seen was in the Chanel Boutique in The Bellagio in LV.  That's where I bought my first Gold & Diamond ring.  You can look on the website and have your SA bring it in for you to try.  Their pieces are gorgeous IMHO.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Friday night glam!


Gorgeous and you're so graceful as always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nekohime said:


> My ootd tonite for my Friday date night with hubby! My [emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji813]️combo.  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3580923


I love them all nekohime Hope you had a wonderful date night 
We're twinies again on V red patent & cc pearl pendant Have a wonderful Sunday


----------



## Kendie26

silliex said:


> Ladies who Brunch.
> View attachment 3581748
> 
> 
> My bestie and her WOC, me and my medium Classic Flap


What a sweet, adorable picture...I LOVE this!! What's better than chanels paired w/ a fun meal w/ your BFF?!


----------



## xianfang

This is pretty. May i know if this is new season style?thankss


----------



## MarieB1

My trusted WOC and new Brooch 
View attachment 3582606


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Look so comfy and adorable with your beautiful mini Golden  I agree, i love square mini it's so versatile both casual of dressy wear


thank you!! It's just so easy and effortless to take the mini out, especially now that I've got all the slgs that can fit inside the square haha.


----------



## GiannaCC

My first Chanel ♡


----------



## Sparkletastic

Juniper10 said:


> Hi, sure - the single flap ended around 2010 in mid 14x and the inside looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581376
> View attachment 3581377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





juicygirl82 said:


> thank you so much! it really is gorgeous. i never even considered the single flap before but it really is just as stunning as the double flap


Juniper, so happy for you. I know what it feels like to score "your" single flap!!

Juicygirl, the single flaps are the best jumbos IMHO. More room with less weight. I have 4 jumbos and only wanted and purchased new or like new SF's on the resale market. I'm constantly on the search for the next pristine one in the right color because I feel like I need to "stock up" before all the good ones are gone!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tulip2 said:


> Oh, Chanel has a large selection of high diamond jewelry.  The largest selection I've seen was in the Chanel Boutique in The Bellagio in LV.  That's where I bought my first Gold & Diamond ring.  You can look on the website and have your SA bring it in for you to try.  Their pieces are gorgeous IMHO.


Dang it. I was just there last week!!!! I'm such a dumb bunny I never look at the jewelry. The bags always have me transfixed. LOL!  I'll make a point to investigate now. Your earrings are divine!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tulip2 said:


> You'll find one @Vanana!  No one does sequin bling like Chanel IMHO.  I have several and I love & wear them all the time.  No need to wait for a "special occasion" for me!
> Good luck on your search.  Can't wait to see what you get!


I'm on the hunt for one too but hesitated because I worried they would shed the sequins. So glad to hear they hold up well!!!


silliex said:


> Ladies who Brunch.
> View attachment 3581748
> 
> 
> My bestie and her WOC, me and my medium Classic Flap


Awwwww!  I'm so jealous. None of my friends are purse gals. They all think I'm a little off my rocker when we're out and I take pictures of my bags. 


Nataliecluu said:


> Lambskin mini square with GHW


You look gorgeous!  You are rocking that outfit!!!!!!


----------



## yinnie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Look so yummy!  sweet mom & daughter  And your flap is beautiful!



Thank you! The m/l is my UHG [emoji7]


----------



## juicygirl82

Sparkletastic said:


> Juniper, so happy for you. I know what it feels like to score "your" single flap!!
> 
> Juicygirl, the single flaps are the best jumbos IMHO. More room with less weight. I have 4 jumbos and only wanted and purchased new or like new SF's on the resale market. I'm constantly on the search for the next pristine one in the right color because I feel like I need to "stock up" before all the good ones are gone!!!



How about in the medium size?? What is a decent price for a good single flap bag in your opinion?


----------



## Sparkletastic

juicygirl82 said:


> How about in the medium size?? What is a decent price for a good single flap bag in your opinion?


I adore Chanel but I'm faaaaaaaaaaar from a Chanel expert. I still consider myself a Chanel newbie as I've only been collecting for a little over 2 years.   So, I'll give you my 2 cents but please consider it just that. Hopefully the true Chanel divas will chime in! 

Anyway, the medium was never offered in a single flap. The jumbo was offered in single flap for a relatively short period of time and then Karl went back to the double flap. 

Price really depends on so many factors: condition, material, color, season, does it come with all the extras (box, ribbon, flower, etc.). For example, a like new fuchsia lamb with all the extras will sell for 4x what a worn out brown caviar without even an authentication card will. So, I'd suggest you watch eBay (look at solds not just listed) and the various resale sites for several months to see what the bags you're interested in are selling for. Then you can pounce when you see one is a good deal. AND, please, please, please get it authenticated. There are fakes and we don't want you to get one or to support the criminals.


----------



## nekohime

Miss CC said:


> Oo gorgeous combo. Love your rockstuds!!





Auvina15 said:


> Perfection!!!!





Tulip2 said:


> Oh my, you're going to look gorgeous Friday night!  I love the way you have put everything together.  Have a wonderful time girl.



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## silliex

shopgirl4cc said:


> I really like this besties brunch photo so much!





Kendie26 said:


> What a sweet, adorable picture...I LOVE this!! What's better than chanels paired w/ a fun meal w/ your BFF?!





Sparkletastic said:


> Awwwww!  I'm so jealous. None of my friends are purse gals. They all think I'm a little off my rocker when we're out and I take pictures of my bags.


Thanks ladies! I definitely felt a little funny putting our purses on the table in a very crowded popular brunch spot to take photos, especially when the server came back extra plates for us and had no where to put them . But yinnie takes the prize   LOVE! What a gram-worthy photo! #chanelphotogoals



yinnie said:


> Afternoon tea with my lovely mum
> 
> View attachment 3582075
> 
> View attachment 3582076


----------



## yinnie

silliex said:


> Thanks ladies! I definitely felt a little funny putting our purses on the table in a very crowded popular brunch spot to take photos, especially when the server came back extra plates for us and had no where to put them . But yinnie takes the prize   LOVE! What a gram-worthy photo! #chanelphotogoals



Lol thanks!!! We sat at a huge share table with no one else so I had all the space I need for the bag and coffees [emoji12]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Date night with the hubby. This bag was my very first "luxury" purchase and my most treasured classic beauty [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LoveMyChanels said:


> It's possible I have a problem


Hehe no problem here! I own 2 espadrilles I hope to grow my collection soon too!


yinnie said:


> Afternoon tea with my lovely mum
> 
> View attachment 3582075
> 
> View attachment 3582076


Yummy tea and yummy bag!


Nataliecluu said:


> Lambskin mini square with GHW


Beautiful outfit and the bag is the icing on the cake[emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

silliex said:


> Ladies who Brunch.
> View attachment 3581748
> 
> 
> My bestie and her WOC, me and my medium Classic Flap


Mmmm that brunch! And the bags too[emoji106]


mytnguyen26 said:


> View attachment 3582309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582312
> 
> 
> What I'm carrying today! Studying for my Exam so my beloved calculator is with me everywhere [emoji18]


Beautiful boy bag


GiannaCC said:


> My first Chanel ♡


Congratulations on your first chanel[emoji322]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

StefaniJoy said:


> Date night with the hubby. This bag was my very first "luxury" purchase and my most treasured classic beauty [emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583187



Beautiful classic and gorgeous lambskin!!  I hope you had a wonderful date night


----------



## goldenfountain

Taking my latest red chevron card holder on the bus to work  she's 2 days old (since I received her) 
The gst is now my fav work tote!


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> Dang it. I was just there last week!!!! I'm such a dumb bunny I never look at the jewelry. The bags always have me transfixed. LOL!  I'll make a point to investigate now. Your earrings are divine!


I'm sure there are other shops that carry the high jewelry too.  Hopefully you'll run across it one day.  Their pieces really are beautiful.    I've been so happy with the pieces I've purchased.  I wish I could have them all...yea, I don't think so.


----------



## ttjanice

TraceySH said:


> Vegas baby!
> 
> View attachment 3573866


Hi Tracey,

How do you like the reissue charm bag so far? I recently picked up the same bag, its gorgeous but I'm struggling how to dress/style with this beautiful bag. Do you think its more like the young/for fun bag or it can be dressed up and down? I need suggestion pls. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Date night with the hubby. This bag was my very first "luxury" purchase and my most treasured classic beauty [emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583187


what a GORGEOUS photo of EVERYTHING!! Your bag obviously is a stunner, but your hands are gorgeous too!! Such beautiful nails, bracelet & rings! "You got it goin' on" young lady!!!


----------



## TraceySH

ttjanice said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> How do you like the reissue charm bag so far? I recently picked up the same bag, its gorgeous but I'm struggling how to dress/style with this beautiful bag. Do you think its more like the young/for fun bag or it can be dressed up and down? I need suggestion pls. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



I am LOVING this bag. As a matter of fact, I find I am reaching more for it than the new chevron mini I bought around the same time. It really elevates a dressy outfit or mixes in an element of playfulness to a casual ensemble. I have invested so much in bags and shoes, that I really like to wear beautiful, understated, sometimes monochromatic clothing and pop the looks with crazy bags and shoes. I wore it last night to something dressy, but have also used it going out in lulu gym clothes to run errands. I think it could easily be worn with jean crops, a silk tank and flip flops. I think you make the bag work for you, not vice versa. Make sense?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Brought this almost 4 years old trusty to our family dinner at casual Pizzeria last night.... ( this one is silver HW ) I love it's so carefree 
Have a nice Tuesday TPF Chanel ladies ~


----------



## cruz_andmama

.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this almost 4 years old trusty to our family dinner at casual Pizzeria last night.... ( this one is silver HW ) I love it's so carefree
> Have a nice Tuesday TPF Chanel ladies ~
> 
> View attachment 3584288



Hi my friend, I hope that your pizza was yummy!  The sheen of the leather is beautiful and I love the silver HW with the caviar.


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Just got home from work. Greeted by my favorite tote.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my new Fluffy CC tote for the first time.


----------



## ttjanice

TraceySH said:


> I am LOVING this bag. As a matter of fact, I find I am reaching more for it than the new chevron mini I bought around the same time. It really elevates a dressy outfit or mixes in an element of playfulness to a casual ensemble. I have invested so much in bags and shoes, that I really like to wear beautiful, understated, sometimes monochromatic clothing and pop the looks with crazy bags and shoes. I wore it last night to something dressy, but have also used it going out in lulu gym clothes to run errands. I think it could easily be worn with jean crops, a silk tank and flip flops. I think you make the bag work for you, not vice versa. Make sense?



Hi Tracey, I totally agree with you, I love this little bag too! but i have another black+gold Chanel boy bag see below, I feel like both can be wore dress up or down. I'm still struggling if i should keep the charm bag.....


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this almost 4 years old trusty to our family dinner at casual Pizzeria last night.... ( this one is silver HW ) I love it's so carefree
> Have a nice Tuesday TPF Chanel ladies ~
> 
> View attachment 3584288


What a perfect bag!!! Gorgeous caviar and  it's so puffy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ttjanice said:


> Hi Tracey, I totally agree with you, I love this little bag too! but i have another black+gold Chanel boy bag see below, I feel like both can be wore dress up or down. I'm still struggling if i should keep the charm bag.....
> 
> View attachment 3584434
> View attachment 3584435
> View attachment 3584436
> View attachment 3584437


These are stunners, love the aged calfskin and all the details!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my new Fluffy CC tote for the first time.
> View attachment 3584387


Totally beautiful!!! I really like your sweater too, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this almost 4 years old trusty to our family dinner at casual Pizzeria last night.... ( this one is silver HW ) I love it's so carefree
> Have a nice Tuesday TPF Chanel ladies ~
> 
> View attachment 3584288



Omg looks so puffy!!  Gorgeous [emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Just got home from work. Greeted by my favorite tote.



Love everything about this picture [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my new Fluffy CC tote for the first time.
> View attachment 3584387



Such a cute name for a beautiful tote. Have a fabulous day [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> what a GORGEOUS photo of EVERYTHING!! Your bag obviously is a stunner, but your hands are gorgeous too!! Such beautiful nails, bracelet & rings! "You got it goin' on" young lady!!!



Thank you so much, Kendie! The best part is that hubby doesn't mind that I'm sitting there in the middle of date night taking pictures for the PURSEFORUM! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel camellia open toe heel today to work


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my new Fluffy CC tote for the first time.
> View attachment 3584387



Hi my beautiful friend Yay!! first day out is very special and fun!! I always adore your way that you enjoy wearing your new bag right away and the magic you can make this lux lambskin tote as relaxed fun bag like that!  i really like you paired with denim and flats, and beautiful cashmare sweater  
I hope you enjoyed a fabulous day today


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my new Fluffy CC tote for the first time.
> View attachment 3584387


Happy first outing!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Hi my friend, I hope that your pizza was yummy!  The sheen of the leather is beautiful and I love the silver HW with the caviar.


Thank you my dear Dextersmom  oh my family loves that fun place "make own" pizza and i always eat too much...



Auvina15 said:


> What a perfect bag!!! Gorgeous caviar and  it's so puffy!!!


Thank you so much Anvina15  



Miss CC said:


> Omg looks so puffy!!  Gorgeous [emoji173][emoji7]


Thank you my dear sweet friend Miss CC somehow this older caviar is the most puffiest in all the other caviars i have.


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557


Gorgeous with this outfit!


----------



## UCDChick08

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557



It looks great on you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557



I love your casual-chic style Miss CC! So adorable with relaxed sweater! Look so comfy and chic


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557



Your new mini looks so perfect on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557



Beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji177][emoji106][emoji322]Love everything...great shoes!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Happy first outing!!!


Thank you Vanana! 


Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful!!! I really like your sweater too, Dextersmom!!!


Thank you, sweet Auvina! 



Miss CC said:


> Such a cute name for a beautiful tote. Have a fabulous day [emoji4].


Thank you Miss CC! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi my beautiful friend Yay!! first day out is very special and fun!! I always adore your way that you enjoy wearing your new bag right away and the magic you can make this lux lambskin tote as relaxed fun bag like that!  i really like you paired with denim and flats, and beautiful cashmare sweater
> I hope you enjoyed a fabulous day today



Thank you, my friend!!   I did have a special and fun day with my new tote.  It is a perfect tote for me for work and I think it will be great for traveling also. I was already thinking I could tuck the dust bag inside, and then on the plane place it inside the dustbag, so that it will never have to touch the floor.


----------



## yinnie

ttjanice said:


> Hi Tracey, I totally agree with you, I love this little bag too! but i have another black+gold Chanel boy bag see below, I feel like both can be wore dress up or down. I'm still struggling if i should keep the charm bag.....
> 
> View attachment 3584434
> View attachment 3584435
> View attachment 3584436
> View attachment 3584437



Love them both!!


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557



Love your outfit! And so well complimented by the chevron mini [emoji7]


----------



## michteo

I hardly mix silvers with golds but couldn't resist slipping on this necklace today. 

Had been slinging my Boy out for the past few days and was too lazy to change bags


----------



## yinnie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this almost 4 years old trusty to our family dinner at casual Pizzeria last night.... ( this one is silver HW ) I love it's so carefree
> Have a nice Tuesday TPF Chanel ladies ~
> 
> View attachment 3584288



Lovely! Bag twins we are [emoji12] this is my UHG which hubby bought me as wedding gift and have also taken out to use in the last week or so. IMHO it is the most beautiful, classic and iconic Chanel bag! In this leather and exact combo [emoji7]


----------



## yinnie

Following my post just then praising this bag IMHO as the most beautiful, classic and iconic chanel bag - in this exact leather and hw combo - here she is in action!


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous with this outfit!





UCDChick08 said:


> It looks great on you!





shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your casual-chic style Miss CC! So adorable with relaxed sweater! Look so comfy and chic





Dextersmom said:


> Your new mini looks so perfect on you!!





Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji177][emoji106][emoji322]Love everything...great shoes!





yinnie said:


> Love your outfit! And so well complimented by the chevron mini [emoji7]



Thank you ladies!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3584756
> 
> 
> Following my post just then praising this bag IMHO as the most beautiful, classic and iconic chanel bag - in this exact leather and hw combo - here she is in action!



So classic love it [emoji173]


----------



## TraceySH

ttjanice said:


> Hi Tracey, I totally agree with you, I love this little bag too! but i have another black+gold Chanel boy bag see below, I feel like both can be wore dress up or down. I'm still struggling if i should keep the charm bag.....
> 
> View attachment 3584434
> View attachment 3584435
> View attachment 3584436
> View attachment 3584437



I would not be able to part with either. They are both fantastic and to me, different enough to keep. Stunning bags!!


----------



## cdol

[emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

cdol said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3585177



Looks great on you!!


----------



## aprilzelaya

My first Chanel Jumbo!


----------



## Tulip2

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3584756
> 
> 
> Following my post just then praising this bag IMHO as the most beautiful, classic and iconic chanel bag - in this exact leather and hw combo - here she is in action!


It is gorgeous that's for sure.  But look at you!  How are you doing?  When is the baby due?  Good luck.


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic lamb today.


----------



## AP919

I also posted in the January purchases with these...forgot to mention one picture is with a flash and two aren't - lighting is awful at work!
---

I was debating these and bought the beautiful elephant grey booties when they were on sale at Bloomies last month. These were still regular price. I went into Neiman about 2 weeks ago, and these were on the sale table (had to resist going there during the sale because I've spent WAY too much recently!). But as it turned out, these were the only pair. There was a receipt in the box; someone bought them in September and had just returned them! It was meant to be.  I could have probably used a 41.5 rather than a 41 because the strap is a little tight, and I have narrow feet, but they'll stretch!


----------



## Martini0317

Sparkletastic said:


> Awwwww!  I'm so jealous. None of my friends are purse gals. They all think I'm a little off my rocker when we're out and I take pictures of my bags.



Omg same here! My friends and family think I'm crazy!


----------



## yinnie

Tulip2 said:


> It is gorgeous that's for sure.  But look at you!  How are you doing?  When is the baby due?  Good luck.



Awww Thank you [emoji253] I'm 38.5w... due next weekend so hopefully not much longer to go coz I have served him an eviction notice and he needs to get out [emoji12] it is getting very hot here in Sydney and being heavily pregnant is really not ideal (need to time it better for next one if there is one hahaha)


----------



## nvie

At work...


----------



## Tulip2

yinnie said:


> Awww Thank you [emoji253] I'm 38.5w... due next weekend so hopefully not much longer to go coz I have served him an eviction notice and he needs to get out [emoji12] it is getting very hot here in Sydney and being heavily pregnant is really not ideal (need to time it better for next one if there is one hahaha)


 Did you make him sign for that "eviction notice"?  Because he may not honor your wishes.  I was born in late July out in West Texas where it was very very hot!  Luckily I came super early, so I kind of gave my Mom a break on that one.  Best wishes to you and your expanding family!  I think you need a "push" present.  Something from Chanel would be nice!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557



Just in love with this bag [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

nvie said:


> At work...
> 
> View attachment 3585592



Worthy of a second [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## nvie

HiEndGirl said:


> Worthy of a second [emoji170][emoji170]



I couldn't resist posting this in the LV and Chanel in action thread. [emoji5]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Classic lamb today.
> View attachment 3585379


Beautiful purse and lady as always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> Lovely! Bag twins we are [emoji12] this is my UHG which hubby bought me as wedding gift and have also taken out to use in the last week or so. IMHO it is the most beautiful, classic and iconic Chanel bag! In this leather and exact combo [emoji7]


Thank you yinnie I'm soooo happy to be twines with you on this favorite!! Yes I agree with you!this is such an easy and timeless


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3584756
> 
> 
> Following my post just then praising this bag IMHO as the most beautiful, classic and iconic chanel bag - in this exact leather and hw combo - here she is in action!



Yes it is such an iconic and beautiful classic!  And most importantly goolcuk with your birth yinnie!!!


----------



## LouisV76

not really an action shot but do you think those booties match?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend!!   I did have a special and fun day with my new tote.  It is a perfect tote for me for work and I think it will be great for traveling also. I was already thinking I could tuck the dust bag inside, and then on the plane place it inside the dustbag, so that it will never have to touch the floor.


I meant to back to this sweet message yesterday then I've missed it! I am so happy to hear you had fun day That's great idea my friend  I remember you are well taking care of your flats too as clean  and yes I agree, I prefer anything clean surface and often bring the dust bag when travel for these dirty surfaces


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I meant to back to this sweet message yesterday then I've missed it! I am so happy to hear you had fun day That's great idea my friend  I remember you are well taking care of your flats too as clean  and yes I agree, I prefer anything clean surface and often bring the dust bag when travel for these dirty surfaces





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful purse and lady as always



Thank you shopgirl4cc!!  You are always so sweet!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Classic lamb today.
> View attachment 3585379



Love your casual outfit snd your classic flap [emoji173].


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> Awww Thank you [emoji253] I'm 38.5w... due next weekend so hopefully not much longer to go coz I have served him an eviction notice and he needs to get out [emoji12] it is getting very hot here in Sydney and being heavily pregnant is really not ideal (need to time it better for next one if there is one hahaha)



Aww good luck on your delivery!!  You're almost there hang in there [emoji173].


----------



## Kendie26

cdol said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3585177


What a fabulous action shot!! You look amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Awww Thank you [emoji253] I'm 38.5w... due next weekend so hopefully not much longer to go coz I have served him an eviction notice and he needs to get out [emoji12] it is getting very hot here in Sydney and being heavily pregnant is really not ideal (need to time it better for next one if there is one hahaha)


Woot! Your countdown is truly ON! EXCITING!


----------



## HiEndGirl

nvie said:


> I couldn't resist posting this in the LV and Chanel in action thread. [emoji5]



Absolutely worthy of a double post!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

yinnie said:


> Awww Thank you [emoji253] I'm 38.5w... due next weekend so hopefully not much longer to go coz I have served him an eviction notice and he needs to get out [emoji12] it is getting very hot here in Sydney and being heavily pregnant is really not ideal (need to time it better for next one if there is one hahaha)



All the best yinnie [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

LouisV76 said:


> not really an action shot but do you think those booties match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585766



Yes love the tonal combo


----------



## cdol

Kendie26 said:


> What a fabulous action shot!! You look amazing!



Thank you Kendie


----------



## LouisV76

HiEndGirl said:


> Yes love the tonal combo



thank you! I think I'll keep them. to find exactly the same tone is impossible.....[emoji4]


----------



## ttjanice

TraceySH said:


> I would not be able to part with either. They are both fantastic and to me, different enough to keep. Stunning bags!!



I'm keeping the lucky charm!! Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love your casual outfit snd your classic flap [emoji173].



Thank you Miss CC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is a mini day.


----------



## ttjanice

nvie said:


> At work...
> 
> View attachment 3585592



Beautiful! What's this color, navy?


----------



## Law

nvie said:


> At work...
> 
> View attachment 3585592


GORGEOUS Combo! Absolutely love this.


----------



## Mockingbird255

nvie said:


> At work...
> 
> View attachment 3585592


This is stunning. May I ask what the name of it is and from what year? Thank you.


----------



## Forex

nvie said:


> At work...
> 
> View attachment 3585592



[emoji173]️ both


----------



## dreaminginchanel

Combo for today


----------



## ttjanice

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535



Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## ttjanice

Hosting a work lunch for my team because I'm in happy mood!!! LOL.


----------



## nvie

Mockingbird255 said:


> This is stunning. May I ask what the name of it is and from what year? Thank you.



Thank you for your lovely comment, Mockingbird255. It's In The Business Flap from 2012. Calf leather in Navy with silver hardware. Mine was the second release. I think it was first released in 2011. Check out the thread in Chanel under In The Business Flap.


----------



## nvie

Forex said:


> [emoji173]️ both



[emoji4]


----------



## nvie

ttjanice said:


> Beautiful! What's this color, navy?



You are right, ttjanice. Love your WOC!


----------



## nvie

Law said:


> GORGEOUS Combo! Absolutely love this.



Thank you Law. It's been a while since I took her out. [emoji5]


----------



## Sparkletastic

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535


Beautiful!  What color and material is this?


----------



## dreaminginchanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful!  What color and material is this?



Thank you! It's a pixelated metallic rose gold from last year.


----------



## Dextersmom

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535



I love both your beautiful bag and darling sneaks!!


----------



## dreaminginchanel

Dextersmom said:


> I love both your beautiful bag and darling sneaks!!



Thank you!!! Was excited to find the sneaks so it matched my purse lol!


----------



## Mockingbird255

nvie said:


> Thank you for your lovely comment, Mockingbird255. It's In The Business Flap from 2012. Calf leather in Navy with silver hardware. Mine was the second release. I think it was first released in 2011. Check out the thread in Chanel under In The Business Flap.


It is truly gorgeous


----------



## juicygirl82

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535


love this soooo much! i have the shoes and they are amazing. i just wish i had the purse as well....


----------



## Sparkletastic

dreaminginchanel said:


> Thank you! It's a pixelated metallic rose gold from last year.


Thanks! So adorable!


----------



## lvly808

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535



Love your shoes!


----------



## aki_sato

Friday!!!! My Chanel day 
Red Chevron matching my top


----------



## PurseOnFleek

goldenfountain said:


> Taking my latest red chevron card holder on the bus to work  she's 2 days old (since I received her) [emoji3]
> The gst is now my fav work tote!


Thats a beautiful shade of red not too bright but not dull


shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this almost 4 years old trusty to our family dinner at casual Pizzeria last night.... ( this one is silver HW ) I love it's so carefree
> Have a nice Tuesday TPF Chanel ladies ~
> 
> View attachment 3584288


Love a classic flap with shw


Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my new Fluffy CC tote for the first time. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584387


This looks like it really hugs your body . Such a requirement imo for a daytime crossbody bag


Miss CC said:


> I don't know why I haven't used this gorgeous mini sooner!!  Love the soft pink sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 3584557


Love the pink too! 


michteo said:


> I hardly mix silvers with golds but couldn't resist slipping on this necklace today.
> 
> Had been slinging my Boy out for the past few days and was too lazy to change bags
> 
> View attachment 3584754


Silver and gold mixing is great and so on trend now!


yinnie said:


> View attachment 3584756
> 
> 
> Following my post just then praising this bag IMHO as the most beautiful, classic and iconic chanel bag - in this exact leather and hw combo - here she is in action!


Another beauty classic flap with shw


cdol said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3585177


The sun makes this bag even more beautiful to look at


aprilzelaya said:


> My first Chanel Jumbo![emoji3]


Yaaaay congrats!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top


Beautiful chevron mini


AP919 said:


> I also posted in the January purchases with these...forgot to mention one picture is with a flash and two aren't - lighting is awful at work!
> ---
> 
> I was debating these and bought the beautiful elephant grey booties when they were on sale at Bloomies last month. These were still regular price. I went into Neiman about 2 weeks ago, and these were on the sale table (had to resist going there during the sale because I've spent WAY too much recently!). But as it turned out, these were the only pair. There was a receipt in the box; someone bought them in September and had just returned them! It was meant to be.  I could have probably used a 41.5 rather than a 41 because the strap is a little tight, and I have narrow feet, but they'll stretch!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585416
> View attachment 3585417
> View attachment 3585416
> View attachment 3585417
> View attachment 3585418


Beauty


nvie said:


> At work...
> 
> View attachment 3585592


Lovely navy!


LouisV76 said:


> not really an action shot but do you think those booties match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585766


Definitely matchy matchy


Dextersmom said:


> Today is a mini day. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586268


Cute mini and wow your very colourful today!


dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535


Love the shoes with that bag . Casual but classy


ttjanice said:


> Hosting a work lunch for my team because I'm in happy mood!!! LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3586549


Love the whole outfit


----------



## HiEndGirl

LouisV76 said:


> thank you! I think I'll keep them. to find exactly the same tone is impossible.....[emoji4]



Yes I think having the tones blend looks lovely. [emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Today i wore my classic espadrilles & these earrings (was hard to action shot with them on my phone wouldnt focus [emoji19] )


----------



## HiEndGirl

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ttjanice said:


> Hosting a work lunch for my team because I'm in happy mood!!! LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3586549



Smashing it!!! Wow. I need to step it up a bit lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top



This is a lovely red [emoji173]️ gorgeous mini


----------



## Alexa67

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top


Yeah!!! Finaly I see this treasure bag in a mod pic on you. She looks fantastic. I'm totally in love


----------



## aki_sato

Alexa67 said:


> Yeah!!! Finaly I see this treasure bag in a mod pic on you. She looks fantastic. I'm totally in love


You're a sweetheart! 
Thank you for your generous words!
Likewise! I am looking forward to seeing more of your treasure caramel mini square @Alexa67


----------



## aki_sato

HiEndGirl said:


> This is a lovely red [emoji173]️ gorgeous mini


Thank you! 
It's my favourite red as it's true red with no orange tint on it


----------



## aki_sato

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful chevron mini
> 
> Beauty
> 
> Lovely navy!
> 
> Definitely matchy matchy
> 
> Cute mini and wow your very colourful today!
> 
> Love the shoes with that bag . Casual but classy
> 
> Love the whole outfit


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top


ah, there she is....making me swoon with my DREAM RED bag!!!! Since I adore you I won't say I'm jealous of you w/ that red chevron mini, I'm just thrilled you have it!


----------



## Alexa67

aki_sato said:


> You're a sweetheart!
> Thank you for your generous words!
> Likewise! I am looking forward to seeing more of your treasure caramel mini square @Alexa67



 
If it's getting a bit more warm I'll do it 
 At the Moment with Ugg's a big big coat it don't like her so much. But for me it's also Chanel day, so I took a quick pic in the office


----------



## goldenfountain

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thats a beautiful shade of red not too bright but not dull
> 
> Love a classic flap with shw
> 
> This looks like it really hugs your body . Such a requirement imo for a daytime crossbody bag
> 
> Love the pink too!
> 
> Silver and gold mixing is great and so on trend now!
> 
> Another beauty classic flap with shw
> 
> The sun makes this bag even more beautiful to look at
> 
> Yaaaay congrats!


Thank you!!yes I really like this shade of red!


----------



## S.m.h

Here's my burgundy jumbo in action with my kashmir shawal ❤


----------



## yinnie

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top



This is too beautiful to be just a Friday bag!


----------



## bagmoma

My new cruise collection tote. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Dextersmom

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful chevron mini
> 
> Beauty
> 
> Lovely navy!
> 
> Definitely matchy matchy
> 
> Cute mini and wow your very colourful today!
> 
> Love the shoes with that bag . Casual but classy
> 
> Love the whole outfit



Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thats a beautiful shade of red not too bright but not dull
> 
> Love a classic flap with shw
> 
> This looks like it really hugs your body . Such a requirement imo for a daytime crossbody bag
> 
> Love the pink too!
> 
> Silver and gold mixing is great and so on trend now!
> 
> Another beauty classic flap with shw
> 
> The sun makes this bag even more beautiful to look at
> 
> Yaaaay congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

S.m.h said:


> View attachment 3587095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my burgundy jumbo in action with my kashmir shawal ❤



Stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top



So cheery and gorgeous!


----------



## Buttercup118

bagmoma said:


> My new cruise collection tote. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3587247



Sharp! Where is your scarf from?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today is a mini day.
> View attachment 3586268


Beautiful mini and lady!! So nice casual chic style as always dear my friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

S.m.h said:


> View attachment 3587095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my burgundy jumbo in action with my kashmir shawal ❤


Beautiful Jumbo!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bagmoma said:


> My new cruise collection tote. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3587247



Very nice tote on you and sleek style!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top


Love love this!!  love you my friend S as twines on our mini and how adorable you are!! "totoro mate" on yours!! my daughter and i love love his movies and his dvd collection Happy Friday my friend!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagmoma said:


> My new cruise collection tote. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3587247


I love this. So clean and crisp. Perfect!


----------



## bagmoma

Buttercup118 said:


> Sharp! Where is your scarf from?


Thank you Buttercup118. It's an Hermes shawl called ex-libris.


----------



## bagmoma

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this. So clean and crisp. Perfect!


Thank you


----------



## Forex

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535



So chic. Chanel & adidas isbmy fav combo


----------



## tingbonnie

My new collection of Chanel boy bag and a matching card holder... love love love the colour so much the photos do not reflect the true colour!


----------



## louloulou89

My old classic woc at the cinema with me  i love this baby!!


----------



## Tulip2

dreaminginchanel said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586535


Twinsies on this gorgeous Pinky Gold!


----------



## Tulip2

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top


Your Chevron looks great with your top today!  Very nice!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful mini and lady!! So nice casual chic style as always dear my friend



Thank you, darling shopgirl4cc! Wishing you a beautiful Friday night.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today is a mini day.
> View attachment 3586268



Love your mini and pretty pops of color [emoji173].


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> Friday!!!! My Chanel day
> Red Chevron matching my top



Such a cute mini!! [emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love your mini and pretty pops of color [emoji173].



Thanks Miss CC!


----------



## Northvirgo

my first time bringing the boy out. Love the cruise boy so much.


----------



## nvie

On the first day of CNY....


----------



## themoss

Chinese new year day 1


----------



## jay88

My lambskin timeless classic drawstring bag sitting with my while I'm enjoying my Laduree in Harrods!!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260



Goes perfectly with your top.


----------



## juicygirl82

jay88 said:


> My lambskin timeless classic drawstring bag sitting with my while I'm enjoying my Laduree in Harrods!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588123


Look at those puffy squares!! Stunning!


----------



## jay88

juicygirl82 said:


> Look at those puffy squares!! Stunning!



Thank you! It's one of my favs!


----------



## Vanana

Burgundy red chanel for CNY.


----------



## Sourisbrune

jay88 said:


> My lambskin timeless classic drawstring bag sitting with my while I'm enjoying my Laduree in Harrods!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588123



I am totally in love with your bag.  I was very close to buying one, but I was intimidated by the lambskin.  It's soooooo yummy, but is it a fragile leather?  How do you like it?  I think your climate matches mine.


----------



## michteo

Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]


----------



## jay88

Sourisbrune said:


> I am totally in love with your bag.  I was very close to buying one, but I was intimidated by the lambskin.  It's soooooo yummy, but is it a fragile leather?  How do you like it?  I think your climate matches mine.



It is so gorgeous! I see so many people looking at it when I'm out lol. Erm I'm doing ok with the lambskin so far I've not noticed any markings yet! It is very soft leather I do think before I put it down and worry about my nails scratching it! 
I love it it's not heavy and sits so nice on the shoulder you can also have it as one big long strap as well. It also can hold a lot and I got the smaller version. 
I'm in London which is annoying with most of my bags as the weather is so bad most is the time. I haven't actually used it in the rain.


----------



## Sourisbrune

jay88 said:


> It is so gorgeous! I see so many people looking at it when I'm out lol. Erm I'm doing ok with the lambskin so far I've not noticed any markings yet! It is very soft leather I do think before I put it down and worry about my nails scratching it!
> I love it it's not heavy and sits so nice on the shoulder you can also have it as one big long strap as well. It also can hold a lot and I got the smaller version.
> I'm in London which is annoying with most of my bags as the weather is so bad most is the time. I haven't actually used it in the rain.



I thought London, because you mentioned Harrod's.
We share the same rainy, moderate climate.  I saw the larger size at the boutique down the street from my house.  I was about to hand over my credit card on a very rainy day, when I got nervous about the leather.  Aaaaaaaaaaah!
It's light weight, beautiful and you're correct, it sits well on the shoulder.  I have no nails to worry about.
I don't know if there is one out there.  if so, I might just have to get it.
I recently purchased a (new to me) black caviar single flap jumbo classic (it sounds like a Starbuck's order).  My first Chanel bag.  I really like it!  
I'm a Chanel convert!
I'll let you know what happens.
I enjoy looking at the bags and other accessories- please keep the photos coming!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Burgundy red chanel for CNY.
> View attachment 3588346



Stunning, sexy & classy all at the same time!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3588417



Wow you look so very pretty michteo[emoji173][emoji7][emoji322] Love your dress & bag. Happy Chinese New Year to all [emoji215]I am now going to read more about the year of Rooster.


----------



## Kendie26

My new brooch with my pleated Boy


----------



## jay88

Sourisbrune said:


> I thought London, because you mentioned Harrod's.
> We share the same rainy, moderate climate.  I saw the larger size at the boutique down the street from my house.  I was about to hand over my credit card on a very rainy day, when I got nervous about the leather.  Aaaaaaaaaaah!
> It's light weight, beautiful and you're correct, it sits well on the shoulder.  I have no nails to worry about.
> I don't know if there is one out there.  if so, I might just have to get it.
> I recently purchased a (new to me) black caviar single flap jumbo classic (it sounds like a Starbuck's order).  My first Chanel bag.  I really like it!
> I'm a Chanel convert!
> I'll let you know what happens.
> I enjoy looking at the bags and other accessories- please keep the photos coming!



Yes I'm a London lady lol. 
Haha! Oh no! You changed your mind. I recently brought a lambskin boy and was going get it in caviar but when I see it I loved it! I really baby my bags lol so I thought just get it lol. 
I to have short nails for my job but I still manage  to nearly scratch it [emoji85] but no marks yet! 
Yes! When you find one you should you will love having it! 
Ooh! Jumbo [emoji7] very nice! No wonder you are converted to chanel. 
Chanel is my favourite brand. 
Yes! I will do! My istagram is lux_lady88 I have lots of my stuff on there! 
Please keep me posted if you get one and your next chanel purchases [emoji5]


----------



## dcheang

Taking a break while shopping...


----------



## Sourisbrune

jay88 said:


> Yes I'm a London lady lol.
> Haha! Oh no! You changed your mind. I recently brought a lambskin boy and was going get it in caviar but when I see it I loved it! I really baby my bags lol so I thought just get it lol.
> I to have short nails for my job but I still manage  to nearly scratch it [emoji85] but no marks yet!
> Yes! When you find one you should you will love having it!
> Ooh! Jumbo [emoji7] very nice! No wonder you are converted to chanel.
> Chanel is my favourite brand.
> Yes! I will do! My istagram is lux_lady88 I have lots of my stuff on there!
> Please keep me posted if you get one and your next chanel purchases [emoji5]



I'll check out your Instagram. 
Thank you!
Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Honeyhorse

Happy CYN everyone! Today is the first time to use my new Chevron boy


----------



## Sparkletastic

Headed to celebrate CNY! Chanel 10c red caviar single flap jumbo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560


This is such a great combo! The pleated boy is TDF!  Is she old medium? 

I just bought my first boy and can't wait to get her and wear her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Burgundy red chanel for CNY.
> View attachment 3588346


This is a cool little bag. It seems to have contrast stitching? I love that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

louloulou89 said:


> My old classic woc at the cinema with me  i love this baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587628


Ohmigoodness! I have seen some vintage bags like this and have been so tempted. Your beautiful bags isn't helping my craving. Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> This is such a great combo! The pleated boy is TDF!  Is she old medium?
> 
> I just bought my first boy and can't wait to get her and wear her.


Yes Sparkle it's the old medium size. Oooo I can't wait to see which Boy you purchased !! Early Congrats to you dear!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Burgundy red chanel for CNY.
> View attachment 3588346


Gorgeous burgundy!!! Happy Lunar new year, Vanana!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560


Lovely brooch with very handsome Boy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Honeyhorse said:


> Happy CYN everyone! Today is the first time to use my new Chevron boy


This is breathtaking!!! Happy Lunar NY!!!


----------



## Auvina15

michteo said:


> Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3588417


Absolutely beautiful!!!! Happy Lunar NY!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Was quite tricky to capture the brooch but managed to, i love it a lot, so glad i decided to get it!

Here's my Sunday OOTD  off to my work's monthly social event!


----------



## Auvina15

I haven't posted pics here for awhile  ... Brought my small chained Boy out today!!  Happy weekend lovely friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560



I LOVE this look so much, my friend!!  Pink is definitely your color and that brooch and Boy look SO good on you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't posted pics here for awhile  ... Brought my small chained Boy out today!!  Happy weekend lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3588880



Auvina, you look fabulous, your pink Boy is perfection and your coat looks like a piece of art!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you look fabulous, your pink Boy is perfection and your coat looks like a piece of art!!


Thank you so much sweet Dextersmom!!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

sporting my vintage jumbo


----------



## jenian

ATM. A very relaxing [emoji41] sunday after eating our lunch


----------



## yinnie

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to celebrate CNY! Chanel 10c red caviar single flap jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588706



Ahhh I just drooled!!!! This is such a stunning red!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## l.ch.

jenian said:


> ATM. A very relaxing [emoji41] sunday after eating our lunch
> 
> View attachment 3588978


Oh, you are by the sea.... how beautiful! How I miss the sea...


----------



## Honeyhorse

[QUOTE


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't posted pics here for awhile  ... Brought my small chained Boy out today!!  Happy weekend lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3588880


OMG you NEED to post mods here daily!!! LOOK at your fabulousness!!! Totally ADORE your Boy & HOLY WOW what is that jacket/coat.....PHENOMENAL!! You look HOT!


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3588819
> 
> 
> Was quite tricky to capture the brooch but managed to, i love it a lot, so glad i decided to get it!
> 
> Here's my Sunday OOTD  off to my work's monthly social event!


I love your new brooch goldenfountain!! You look lovely with everything in pic. Mods are tricky to take w/ brooches (at least I also had a hard time trying to take 1 with my brooch) but you did a great job capturing the beauty of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this look so much, my friend!!  Pink is definitely your color and that brooch and Boy look SO good on you!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Lovely brooch with very handsome Boy!!!


Big hugs & thanks sweet friends....I'm like you, a sucker for pink shades


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> I love your new brooch goldenfountain!! You look lovely with everything in pic. Mods are tricky to take w/ brooches (at least I also had a hard time trying to take 1 with my brooch) but you did a great job capturing the beauty of yours!


yeaa I'm glad you understood me. It was hard because most of the time the brooch would show up as so bright and I couldn't capture the details in the little pearls, especially with a selfie by the front iphone camera!


----------



## jenian

l.ch. said:


> Oh, you are by the sea.... how beautiful! How I miss the sea...



Thank you [emoji4]. It is beautiful indeed


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Today is more beautiful with this beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ZoeyZhou said:


> Today is more beautiful with this beauty!!!
> View attachment 3589237



I think it's YOU who is BEAUTIFUL!!! What a gorgeous pic!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji177][emoji106][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Pink mini goes über casual /dressed down


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Kendie26 said:


> I think it's YOU who is BEAUTIFUL!!! What a gorgeous pic!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji177][emoji106][emoji173]



Thank you so much Kendie26 for your kind words!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## LittleTuzi

Lunching with family after watching New Year celebration in China Town, love the rainbow brooch against my forest green jumper [emoji178]


----------



## juicygirl82

chocolateturtle said:


> sporting my vintage jumbo
> View attachment 3588971


Ahhhhhh you make me want a vintage even more!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> OMG you NEED to post mods here daily!!! LOOK at your fabulousness!!! Totally ADORE your Boy & HOLY WOW what is that jacket/coat.....PHENOMENAL!! You look HOT!


Thank you so much darling Kendie!!! You're super sweet....


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini goes über casual /dressed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589354
> View attachment 3589356


What a cutie beauty!!! Love the chevron and this pink shade, it's really feminine and also neutral!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ZoeyZhou said:


> Today is more beautiful with this beauty!!!
> View attachment 3589237


Very beautiful classic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chocolateturtle said:


> sporting my vintage jumbo
> View attachment 3588971


Gorgeous vintage, wow, it's very unique too!!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini goes über casual /dressed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589354
> View attachment 3589356


omg i love this blush pink and gold hardware!! lovely!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous vintage, wow, it's very unique too!!!


Thank you, dear!!! Hoping you're having a wonderful day


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a cutie beauty!!! Love the chevron and this pink shade, it's really feminine and also neutral!!!!





chocolateturtle said:


> omg i love this blush pink and gold hardware!! lovely!!


Kind thanks to you both! I know many fab chanel lovers have that same mini pink chevron & it really is a sweet bag.


----------



## FunBagz

My Boy WOC is my perfect concert companion.


----------



## DecadentDreams

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini goes über casual /dressed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589354
> View attachment 3589356



Beautiful!  I desperately want this bag!! How are you finding it is wearing? Does it pick up colour easily? I even dreamt about this bag - I think I have a problem


----------



## chicnfab

Yeheyyyy it's getting warmer now at Calgary.. Heading to Church with my Chanel eyelet flap..Happy Sunday everyone and Happy Chinese New year!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FunBagz said:


> My Boy WOC is my perfect concert companion.
> 
> View attachment 3589609


your whole outfit looks amazing!


----------



## FunBagz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your whole outfit looks amazing!



 Thank you, ccbaggirl89!


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you look so very pretty michteo[emoji173][emoji7][emoji322] Love your dress & bag. Happy Chinese New Year to all [emoji215]I am now going to read more about the year of Rooster.


Aww thank you, that's so sweet of you! I hope you learnt something new after reading


----------



## themoss

chicnfab said:


> Yeheyyyy it's getting warmer now at Calgary.. Heading to Church with my Chanel eyelet flap..Happy Sunday everyone and Happy Chinese New year!


gorgeous! is that patent leather?


----------



## chicnfab

themoss said:


> gorgeous! is that patent leather?


Ohhh thank you..Yes it is patent but the sides of the bag are not


----------



## laineycat

chocolateturtle said:


> sporting my vintage jumbo
> View attachment 3588971



I have this bag but the stitching lines are vertical. I hardly use it but seeing yours, I'm taking mine out [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

DecadentDreams said:


> Beautiful!  I desperately want this bag!! How are you finding it is wearing? Does it pick up colour easily? I even dreamt about this bag - I think I have a problem


Thank you DecadentDreams! I've only had this bag out twice now(or maybe 3X-?) so it may be too early to tell. Because of its color I do check it for discoloration before I put it away & so far, so good. Since you've dreamt about it, I'm hoping you get 1 soon!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Yeheyyyy it's getting warmer now at Calgary.. Heading to Church with my Chanel eyelet flap..Happy Sunday everyone and Happy Chinese New year!


you look absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> My Boy WOC is my perfect concert companion.
> 
> View attachment 3589609


Wow, another stunning pic/mod....you look perfect with the WOC style FunBagz!! Great ensemble & I hope you enjoyed the concert!


----------



## Alexa67

jay88 said:


> My lambskin timeless classic drawstring bag sitting with my while I'm enjoying my Laduree in Harrods!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588123


Dear jay 88, this bucket bag is fantastic. With the pocket in front it's so... simply Chanel. Simply, classical but special. This one I also would choose.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, another stunning pic/mod....you look perfect with the WOC style FunBagz!! Great ensemble & I hope you enjoyed the concert!



Thanks for your kind words, Kendie!  The show was great.  Live music (and Chanel ) really make me happy!


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Turquoise caviar mini today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3580260


Just saw this amazing bag, with perfect machting top after I read a comment about her. 
I think it's not easy to find something perfect maching in this color, but you solved it more than perfect. And it seams this color catch the sunlight.


----------



## FunBagz

Alexa67 said:


> Just saw this amazing bag, with perfect machting top after I read a comment about her.
> I think it's not easy to find something perfect maching in this color, but you solved it more than perfect. And it seams this color catch the sunlight.



Thanks!  I think this color is a more versatile than many give it credit for....it pairs well with denim and blue as well.  Here is a shot of it with another outfit:


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  I think this color is a more versatile than many give it credit for....it pairs well with denim and blue as well.  Here is a shot of it with another outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3590074


Thanks FunBagz for adding this Picture.
Indeed, when I hold it in the boutique in my hands, my first thought was perfect to any darker blue shades. Your pic is the best proof.  
Unfortunatly in europe we had this color just in lambskin, so I took a brown one from Cruise. But this color I'll hold in my minds


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini goes über casual /dressed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589354
> View attachment 3589356


Ah Kendie, I like your casual style. Some flowers in the winter  and this candy rose wonder


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> you look absolutely STUNNING!


Thank you.. that's so sweet of you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  I think this color is a more versatile than many give it credit for....it pairs well with denim and blue as well.  Here is a shot of it with another outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3590074



Beautiful FunBagz! Yes i agree, the color look so versatile and it look great on you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini goes über casual /dressed down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589354
> View attachment 3589356



Dear Kendie my fun friend! I've missed PF all the weekend for family trip but Yay I am so happy to see your beautiful post again!


----------



## ttjanice

Sunday fun look, went to Mt Baldy to play snow


----------



## Chrangela27

Finally brought this mini out to dinner on Saturday as its stopped raining for a few days here.
	

		
			
		

		
	



And then on Sunday I couldn't help but take a pic of it next to a rose gold MacBook at the Apple store. Just too cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Ah Kendie, I like your casual style. Some flowers in the winter  and this candy rose wonder





shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Kendie my fun friend! I've missed PF all the weekend for family trip but Yay I am so happy to see your beautiful post again!


Merci dear ladies!! OOoooh I like your description dear Alexa "candy rose wonder!"...that has a special ring to it!....&shopgirl~welcome back sweet friend....hope your trip was fab!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with this love.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with this love.
> View attachment 3590543
> View attachment 3590544


Super chic!! Love everything


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with this love.
> View attachment 3590543
> View attachment 3590544


So very pretty DM, you always are! I am kind of jealous of your sandals (love them) but it's been darn cold on east coast so no sandals out this way


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Burgundy red chanel for CNY.
> View attachment 3588346



So pretty reminds me of wine [emoji39][emoji485].


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560



One of my favorite boys!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> My Boy WOC is my perfect concert companion.
> 
> View attachment 3589609



You're right wocs are perfect concert companions!!  O and I love your outfit [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with this love.
> View attachment 3590543
> View attachment 3590544



I'm loving your m/l and all your arm candy!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Chrangela27 said:


> Finally brought this mini out to dinner on Saturday as its stopped raining for a few days here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590313
> 
> And then on Sunday I couldn't help but take a pic of it next to a rose gold MacBook at the Apple store. Just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590314



Yay bag twins. And whaaat a rose gold MacBook?!!  Might have to pop by the Apple Store for a look.


----------



## amstevens714

FunBagz said:


> My Boy WOC is my perfect concert companion.
> 
> View attachment 3589609



Love this bag!


----------



## amstevens714

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to celebrate CNY! Chanel 10c red caviar single flap jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588706


Gorgeous !


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> One of my favorite boys!! [emoji173]


Aw shucks, thank you so much Miss CC...."he" is kind of handsome & unique!  Thanks again!


----------



## jay88

Alexa67 said:


> Dear jay 88, this bucket bag is fantastic. With the pocket in front it's so... simply Chanel. Simply, classical but special. This one I also would choose.



Hi, Alexa67 thank you for your lovely comment! It is such a beautiful bag. I love it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with this love.
> View attachment 3590543
> View attachment 3590544


Gorgeous lambskin classic, my beautiful friend!! LOVE Love the beautiful sheen and smooth leather and puffiness on your ml flap!! I love everything, your edgy silver stones bracelets with the jacket, always so chic


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous lambskin classic, my beautiful friend!! LOVE Love the beautiful sheen and smooth leather and puffiness on your ml flap!! I love everything, your edgy silver stones bracelets with the jacket, always so chic





chicnfab said:


> Super chic!! Love everything





Kendie26 said:


> So very pretty DM, you always are! I am kind of jealous of your sandals (love them) but it's been darn cold on east coast so no sandals out this way





Miss CC said:


> I'm loving your m/l and all your arm candy!! [emoji173]


Thank you for your kind words shopgirl4cc, chicnfab, Kendie and Miss CC!!! 
This is quickly becoming my most favorite bag to carry and Kendie I am sorry about the sandal envy (and weather)- it is warm again this week, in the high 70's here.


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Burgundy red chanel for CNY.
> View attachment 3588346


This is gorgeous @Vanana.  Such an unusual and unique color.  Happy CNY to you!


----------



## Tulip2

michteo said:


> Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3588417


Wow, you look beautiful today!  Hope your CNY was great fun.


----------



## Tulip2

Sourisbrune said:


> I thought London, because you mentioned Harrod's.
> We share the same rainy, moderate climate.  I saw the larger size at the boutique down the street from my house.  I was about to hand over my credit card on a very rainy day, when I got nervous about the leather.  Aaaaaaaaaaah!
> It's light weight, beautiful and you're correct, it sits well on the shoulder.  I have no nails to worry about.
> I don't know if there is one out there.  if so, I might just have to get it.
> *I recently purchased a (new to me) black caviar single flap jumbo classic* (it sounds like a Starbuck's order).  My first Chanel bag.  I really like it!
> I'm a Chanel convert!
> I'll let you know what happens.
> I enjoy looking at the bags and other accessories- please keep the photos coming!


 on your Single Flap!   We're twinsies on this one.  I got it for my 50th Birthday.   It's a very special Chanel for me too.  I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.


----------



## Tulip2

Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560


Oh @Kendie26, your pleated Boy is TDF.  I need to go water my money tree.    Your brooch is also lovely.


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to celebrate CNY! Chanel 10c red caviar single flap jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588706


This 10c Red Caviar is so beautiful, and it's a Single Flap (my personal fave).  Hope your CNY was lots of fun.


----------



## Kendie26

Tulip2 said:


> Oh @Kendie26, your pleated Boy is TDF.  I need to go water my money tree.    Your brooch is also lovely.


haha thank you sweet Tulip (always has been my very favorite flower)..i feel lucky to have them both  & I always admire your chanel goodies!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my 225 Reissue today (Walter also saying hello).


----------



## peppers90

From last weekend, No 5 minaudiere.  And I was pleased to find out that my iPhone 6 fits inside (without the case).


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 225 Reissue today (Walter also saying hello).
> View attachment 3591344


Ohhh... I'm envy on ur weather.. I'm still bundle up with winter gears.. very chic as always


----------



## Chrangela27

Miss CC said:


> Yay bag twins. And whaaat a rose gold MacBook?!!  Might have to pop by the Apple Store for a look.


Yay, love the mini so much! And been obsessed with pink especially since Valentines day is around the corner!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh... I'm envy on ur weather.. I'm still bundle up with winter gears.. very chic as always



Thank you!


----------



## Tulip2

LittleTuzi said:


> Lunching with family after watching New Year celebration in China Town, love the rainbow brooch against my forest green jumper [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589399


It goes perfect with your green jumper! I can't wait to wear mine.  It looks lovely on you today!


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 225 Reissue today (Walter also saying hello).
> View attachment 3591344


Lovely outfit with your reissue too!  Hey there Walter.  He wants to know why you're standing in front of the mirror taking a picture of him?


----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> Lovely outfit with your reissue too!  Hey there Walter.  He wants to know why you're standing in front of the mirror taking a picture of him?



Thank you Tulip2!  My little shadow Walter is a part of everything I do.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560


Your brooch and your fab boy play very well together   I like shades of grey up to black with a color pop  Not to understand why I like pink just since a couple of years, but now in each time


----------



## Alexa67

Honeyhorse said:


> Happy CYN everyone! Today is the first time to use my new Chevron boy


Looks great, so soft  enjoy her much. And you jacked looks also so cozy warm.


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 225 Reissue today (Walter also saying hello).
> View attachment 3591344


Oh yes this nice 225  and go so well with this nice burgundy skirt. 
But honestly to see you with sandals and short shirt I'm deep impressed and one finger wide jealous


----------



## Tulip2

Tulip2 said:


> Lovely outfit with your reissue too!  Hey there Walter.  He wants to know why you're standing in front of the mirror taking a picture of him?





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Tulip2!  My little shadow Walter is a part of everything I do.


I understand that girl!  I have several  that are the loves of my life.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 225 Reissue today (Walter also saying hello).
> View attachment 3591344


Dear DM mu beautiful friend, I LOVE your beautiful Burgundy dress with denim, and of course 225 chevron!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

peppers90 said:


> From last weekend, No 5 minaudiere.  And I was pleased to find out that my iPhone 6 fits inside (without the case).
> 
> View attachment 3591347


Gorgeous match!!


----------



## jay88

My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016. 
Absolutely love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Your brooch and your fab boy play very well together   I like shades of grey up to black with a color pop  Not to understand why I like pink just since a couple of years, but now in each time


many thanks dear friend! I'm really a neutral color girl at heart but i also love small pops of color & I'm always a sucker for any shade of pink/red/fushia


----------



## Kendie26

peppers90 said:


> From last weekend, No 5 minaudiere.  And I was pleased to find out that my iPhone 6 fits inside (without the case).
> 
> View attachment 3591347


Whoa! Stop the presses! This is an amazing pic!!! I would so LOVE to see 1 of those minaudiere's in real life...how special. I need to show my husband your pic because we had a cat named "Five" (RIP) ...thanks for sharing your beautiful pic peppers!


----------



## Kendie26

jay88 said:


> My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016.
> Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 3592218
> 
> View attachment 3592220


What a cool, unique bag...I've never seen this style before! I love it & thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

jay88 said:


> My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016.
> Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 3592218
> 
> View attachment 3592220



Once again- I really like your taste in bags!
Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear DM mu beautiful friend, I LOVE your beautiful Burgundy dress with denim, and of course 225 chevron!



Thank you, my sweet friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Oh yes this nice 225  and go so well with this nice burgundy skirt.
> But honestly to see you with sandals and short shirt I'm deep impressed and one finger wide jealous



Thank you Alexa67!


----------



## Forex

jay88 said:


> My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016.
> Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 3592218
> 
> View attachment 3592220



Could you fit much stuff in this bag? I just saw one in red and I absolutely love it


----------



## Forex

ttjanice said:


> Sunday fun look, went to Mt Baldy to play snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590259



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this bag.


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Today with this love.
> View attachment 3590543
> View attachment 3590544





Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 225 Reissue today (Walter also saying hello).
> View attachment 3591344



Love them both. I think i love every bag in your collection [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Love them both. I think i love every bag in your collection [emoji8]



That is very kind of you to say, Forex!!  Thank you!


----------



## Alexa67

jay88 said:


> My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016.
> Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 3592218
> 
> View attachment 3592220


Uff, one more great bag you show us. Niiice, i like her. Is it goatskin?
Haha, and with my sharp eyes I see what's behind  I have the cashmere version with the red hearts . But for spring I thing I'll be weak and would like to have also the silk/cashmere one.
Looks great together, dear jay88


----------



## jay88

Alexa67 said:


> Uff, one more great bag you show us. Niiice, i like her. Is it goatskin?
> Haha, and with my sharp eyes I see what's behind  I have the cashmere version with the red hearts . But for spring I thing I'll be weak and would like to have also the silk/cashmere one.
> Looks great together, dear jay88



Ah thank u. I do love her as she is a bit different and yes it's goatskin and looks amazing it's almost like shiny caviar leather look to it! 
Haha! Yes that's my scarf! Well spotted. Ooh! I love have cashmere version. I was thinking about getting one actually! I got mine last year with the matching slide on trainers lol. 
I struggled to find the perfect length actually as I'm very small most scarfs are to long [emoji23] that's why I love the cashmere version like yours! 
Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## jay88

Forex said:


> Could you fit much stuff in this bag? I just saw one in red and I absolutely love it



Hi, ooh! A red one? Erm I it's quite small the layout inside is like a boy bag. I do manage to fit my little make up bag, my oh coin purse and my I phone 6 if that helps!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> many thanks dear friend! I'm really a neutral color girl at heart but i also love small pops of color & I'm always a sucker for any shade of pink/red/fushia


Haha, girls and pink, my pink passion is more the dragee rose. like your candy bag or the flowers on the down vest you show us last time. I have somthing similar with bigger flowers. Of course deep red I love so much. Fuchsia I never tried, perhaps for summer I should give this color a chance.


----------



## jay88

Sourisbrune said:


> Once again- I really like your taste in bags!
> Simply stunning!!!



Aw thank you so much [emoji4] that's nice to hear. She is one of my favs to carry as it's goatskin like a nice shiny caviar look. It's very durable I don't have to worry as much carrying it.


----------



## Alexa67

jay88 said:


> Ah thank u. I do love her as she is a bit different and yes it's goatskin and looks amazing it's almost like shiny caviar leather look to it!
> Haha! Yes that's my scarf! Well spotted. Ooh! I love have cashmere version. I was thinking about getting one actually! I got mine last year with the matching slide on trainers lol.
> I struggled to find the perfect length actually as I'm very small most scarfs are to long [emoji23] that's why I love the cashmere version like yours!
> Thank you so much [emoji5]


Yes that's true, I have the silk/cashmere without the hearts and I was very surprised how long this one is. Especially for spring I dont need such a big one. But you just have to wait a few years, because they make them smaller and smaller with the years


----------



## sacha1009

Hi Memebrs just sharing that my pre loved Chanel will arrive soon....so excited to see and share it with u guys...


----------



## UpTime

sacha1009 said:


> Hi Memebrs just sharing that my pre loved Chanel will arrive soon....so excited to see and share it with u guys...


Hi, congrat, please come back to share


----------



## sacha1009

UpTime said:


> Hi, congrat, please come back to share


I will[emoji4]I promise...thank u...so like this group Coz sharing purses,outfits and everything...


----------



## LittleTuzi

Tulip2 said:


> It goes perfect with your green jumper! I can't wait to wear mine.  It looks lovely on you today!



Thank you Tulip! I am sure you will love it [emoji93] I have found it incredibly versatile, goes well with many of mine darker outfit, look forward to seeing yours in action [emoji6]


----------



## LittleTuzi

Chrangela27 said:


> Finally brought this mini out to dinner on Saturday as its stopped raining for a few days here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590313
> 
> And then on Sunday I couldn't help but take a pic of it next to a rose gold MacBook at the Apple store. Just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590314



Gorgeous mini! I can't wait to wear mine, but first, I need to 'introduce' it to my DH...[emoji85]


----------



## Tulip2

LittleTuzi said:


> Thank you Tulip! I am sure you will love it [emoji93] I have found it incredibly versatile, goes well with many of mine darker outfit, look forward to seeing yours in action [emoji6]


I was planning on wearing mine on pastels.  But yours looks so good on the darker color.  I have a feeling this gorgeous brooch is going to look good on so many things in my wardrobe!


----------



## Vanana

Lace camellia cardigan with denim trim and bright blue M/L caviar chevron.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Spa day with my Chanel Black Patent Single Flap Jumbo. Enjoying tea before a fabulous massage!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jay88 said:


> My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016.
> Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 3592218
> 
> View attachment 3592220


Just gorgeous and so unique! I love it!


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Lace camellia cardigan with denim trim and bright blue M/L caviar chevron.
> View attachment 3593351
> View attachment 3593353



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your outfit and that BLUE is gorgeous


----------



## Forex

Sparkletastic said:


> Spa day with my Chanel Black Patent Single Flap Jumbo. Enjoying tea before a fabulous massage!
> View attachment 3593363



Your bag makes me want a patent bag so bad. I came so close to buy one but my friend kept talking me out of it [emoji24]


----------



## Mockingbird255

Sparkletastic said:


> Spa day with my Chanel Black Patent Single Flap Jumbo. Enjoying tea before a fabulous massage!
> View attachment 3593363


Single flap is my absolute favorite bag!!! This is so gorgeous! What other colors do you have in single flaps? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your outfit and that BLUE is gorgeous


Thank you Forex! I know you're a fellow blue lover


----------



## jenian

My chosen bag for the day [emoji173]️


----------



## essiedub

nvie said:


> On the first day of CNY....
> 
> View attachment 3587936



I really like this bag *nvie*.  Does it have a name ? Is it a single chain tote? This color looks lighter than beige but darker than white.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> This is such a great combo! The pleated boy is TDF!  Is she old medium?
> 
> I just bought my first boy and can't wait to get her and wear her.



You did?  Ooh *sparkletastic* I want to see (when it arrives) ! Did you get this in lieu of the Diorama?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Forex said:


> Your bag makes me want a patent bag so bad. I came so close to buy one but my friend kept talking me out of it [emoji24]


I have fallen in and out of love with this bag so many times. I've ended on love. The patent really pops some outfits that wouldn't get the same impact from flat black. And this material is so carefree. In rainy and snowy weather, I'm not worried even a teeny bit. 

So I really love this bag and wouldn't ever part with her. 

That being said, I wouldn't buy a colored patent because I've read the coating yellows over time and there is risk of color transfer - these are worries I don't have with it being black. And I crave a red patent chevron. Oh well....


Mockingbird255 said:


> Single flap is my absolute favorite bag!!! This is so gorgeous! What other colors do you have in single flaps? If you don't mind me asking


 Thanks!!  Oh my gawd, I love single flap jumbos!! I feel like such a dumb bunny that I didn't buy when they were in stores. But I've only been collecting Chanel for 2 years. So I have to catch up! 

Four of my Chanel bags are SF:
• Black shimmer patent w/shw
• 10c Red caviar w/shw
• Ivory glazed lamb w/ '08 "new" bijoux chain in shw 

and I just bought:
• Dark grey lamb w/ '07 "original" bijoux chain in SHW

I wanted SFs in a variety of materials and both bijoux chains. So I was thrilled to find the bags I have. Now, I _really_ neeeeeed one with ghw and maybe a chevron one but I'm not sure what other colors I want yet. And, since they are out of production, it really is a treasure hunt to find the right one. But, I'm always hunting.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> You did?  Ooh *sparkletastic* I want to see (when it arrives) ! Did you get this in lieu of the Diorama?


I just got her in today.  I'll post a reveal this weekend when I have a chance to take pictures. She is _amazing_!  

But, no she isn't in lieu of the Diorama. I'm still in need of my perfect silver bag. I don't know which direction to go on that.


----------



## jenian

Late lunch with my dh and my [emoji173]️


----------



## nvie

essiedub said:


> I really like this bag *nvie*.  Does it have a name ? Is it a single chain tote? This color looks lighter than beige but darker than white.



Hi essiedub, I love love love this bag. It's so light and the base is just nice that it stays close to the body when carried. It's the Easy Caviar Tote but really more like a hobo. It's a single chain, with a leather piece on the shoulder. Colour is beige but looks cream to me. 

Unfortunately, I think it was only released once, together with the second release of Easy Caviar Flap. It comes in beige, blue and black. All in silver hardware. 




Another pic to show you how it looks like.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Lace camellia cardigan with denim trim and bright blue M/L caviar chevron.
> View attachment 3593351
> View attachment 3593353


As ALWAYS, you are a true vision of spectacular LOVELIENESS!!! So beautiful from head to toe!!!


----------



## Alexa67

jenian said:


> View attachment 3593604
> 
> View attachment 3593606
> 
> Late lunch with my dh and my [emoji173]️


Oh yeah, what a Beauty. And your lunch, looks so delicious


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Lace camellia cardigan with denim trim and bright blue M/L caviar chevron.
> View attachment 3593351
> View attachment 3593353


Hui, this nice blue smooth bag I see here first time here.   She is wonderful and match great to your full Outfit. You do it well!!!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I have fallen in and out of love with this bag so many times. I've ended on love. The patent really pops some outfits that wouldn't get the same impact from flat black. And this material is so carefree. In rainy and snowy weather, I'm not worried even a teeny bit.
> 
> So I really love this bag and wouldn't ever part with her.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't buy a colored patent because I've read the coating yellows over time and there is risk of color transfer - these are worries I don't have with it being black. And I crave a red patent chevron. Oh well....
> Thanks!!  Oh my gawd, I love single flap jumbos!! I feel like such a dumb bunny that I didn't buy when they were in stores. But I've only been collecting Chanel for 2 years. So I have to catch up!
> 
> Four of my Chanel bags are SF:
> • Black shimmer patent w/shw
> • 10c Red caviar w/shw
> • Ivory glazed lamb w/ '08 "new" bijoux chain in shw
> 
> and I just bought:
> • Dark grey lamb w/ '07 "original" bijoux chain in SHW
> 
> I wanted SFs in a variety of materials and both bijoux chains. So I was thrilled to find the bags I have. Now, I _really_ neeeeeed one with ghw and maybe a chevron one but I'm not sure what other colors I want yet. And, since they are out of production, it really is a treasure hunt to find the right one. But, I'm always hunting.



Since we're not on the discipline thread (heh heh)...oh how I crave a jumbo single. Actually, I want your dark grey one with the bijoux chain!


----------



## essiedub

nvie said:


> Hi essiedub, I love love love this bag. It's so light and the base is just nice that it stays close to the body when carried. It's the Easy Caviar Tote but really more like a hobo. It's a single chain, with a leather piece on the shoulder. Colour is beige but looks cream to me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think it was only released once, together with the second release of Easy Caviar Flap. It comes in beige, blue and black. All in silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3593613
> 
> 
> Another pic to show you how it looks like.



Oh thank you *Nvie*. I can see why you love it! The size looks just right..not too big that things can't be found but  not so small that things have to be fit "just right". I think I even prefer the single chain as it is lighter. The color is great!  Is it a top zip? Or with a magnetic latch? Or just open?


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Lace camellia cardigan with denim trim and bright blue M/L caviar chevron.
> View attachment 3593351
> View attachment 3593353


Wow, this cardigan is gorgeous!  I love lace, especially white.  Your whole outfit is lovely today!


----------



## Tulip2

Forex said:


> Your bag *makes me want a patent bag *so bad. I came so close to buy one but my friend kept talking me out of it [emoji24]


I say go for it!  I have several & I love them.  Hope you find the color that makes your heart sing!


----------



## Tulip2

nvie said:


> Hi essiedub, I love love love this bag. It's so light and the base is just nice that it stays close to the body when carried. It's the Easy Caviar Tote but really more like a hobo. It's a single chain, with a leather piece on the shoulder. Colour is beige but looks cream to me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think it was only released once, together with the second release of Easy Caviar Flap. It comes in beige, blue and black. All in silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3593613
> 
> 
> Another pic to show you how it looks like.


Oh this is gorgeous!  This pic really shows it's beauty.


----------



## nvie

essiedub said:


> Oh thank you *Nvie*. I can see why you love it! The size looks just right..not too big that things can't be found but  not so small that things have to be fit "just right". I think I even prefer the single chain as it is lighter. The color is great!  Is it a top zip? Or with a magnetic latch? Or just open?



Thank you for the lovely comment essiedub. 
I carry this way more than the GST. It has a magnetic closure. If you google it, you can see the lovely cobalt blue. How I wish I can find a preloved in  black, that would be the perfect tote.


----------



## nvie

Tulip2 said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!  This pic really shows it's beauty.



Thank you Tulip2. I love this hobo. It's so light and easy to use compared to the bulky GST. Too bad it doesn't get much attention and ended with just one release. I would love to get it in other colours.


----------



## Tulip2

nvie said:


> Thank you Tulip2. I love this hobo. It's so light and easy to use compared to the bulky GST. Too bad it doesn't get much attention and ended with just one release. *I would love to get it in other colours*.


Perhaps Chanel is listening!


----------



## nvie

Tulip2 said:


> Perhaps Chanel is listening!



[emoji8]


----------



## Mockingbird255

Sparkletastic said:


> I have fallen in and out of love with this bag so many times. I've ended on love. The patent really pops some outfits that wouldn't get the same impact from flat black. And this material is so carefree. In rainy and snowy weather, I'm not worried even a teeny bit.
> 
> So I really love this bag and wouldn't ever part with her.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't buy a colored patent because I've read the coating yellows over time and there is risk of color transfer - these are worries I don't have with it being black. And I crave a red patent chevron. Oh well....
> Thanks!!  Oh my gawd, I love single flap jumbos!! I feel like such a dumb bunny that I didn't buy when they were in stores. But I've only been collecting Chanel for 2 years. So I have to catch up!
> 
> Four of my Chanel bags are SF:
> • Black shimmer patent w/shw
> • 10c Red caviar w/shw
> • Ivory glazed lamb w/ '08 "new" bijoux chain in shw
> 
> and I just bought:
> • Dark grey lamb w/ '07 "original" bijoux chain in SHW
> 
> I wanted SFs in a variety of materials and both bijoux chains. So I was thrilled to find the bags I have. Now, I _really_ neeeeeed one with ghw and maybe a chevron one but I'm not sure what other colors I want yet. And, since they are out of production, it really is a treasure hunt to find the right one. But, I'm always hunting.


----------



## Mockingbird255

Sparkletastic said:


> I have fallen in and out of love with this bag so many times. I've ended on love. The patent really pops some outfits that wouldn't get the same impact from flat black. And this material is so carefree. In rainy and snowy weather, I'm not worried even a teeny bit.
> 
> So I really love this bag and wouldn't ever part with her.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't buy a colored patent because I've read the coating yellows over time and there is risk of color transfer - these are worries I don't have with it being black. And I crave a red patent chevron. Oh well....
> Thanks!!  Oh my gawd, I love single flap jumbos!! I feel like such a dumb bunny that I didn't buy when they were in stores. But I've only been collecting Chanel for 2 years. So I have to catch up!
> 
> Four of my Chanel bags are SF:
> • Black shimmer patent w/shw
> • 10c Red caviar w/shw
> • Ivory glazed lamb w/ '08 "new" bijoux chain in shw
> 
> and I just bought:
> • Dark grey lamb w/ '07 "original" bijoux chain in SHW
> 
> I wanted SFs in a variety of materials and both bijoux chains. So I was thrilled to find the bags I have. Now, I _really_ neeeeeed one with ghw and maybe a chevron one but I'm not sure what other colors I want yet. And, since they are out of production, it really is a treasure hunt to find the right one. But, I'm always hunting.


----------



## Mockingbird255

Thank you , for answering  I also have four single flaps. I wish there was a thread for single flap . I have a hard time finding what colors they came in. I just started collecting a few years ago but this style is by far my favorite. Love that it is roomy but light.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Since we're not on the discipline thread (heh heh)...oh how I crave a jumbo single. Actually, I want your dark grey one with the bijoux chain!


Awwwww...thanks!  I'm excited to get her so I can wear her!


Mockingbird255 said:


> Thank you , for answering  I also have four single flaps. I wish there was a thread for single flap . I have a hard time finding what colors they came in. I just started collecting a few years ago but this style is by far my favorite. Love that it is roomy but light.


 SF ladies, unite!!!   Which lovely ones do you have?

Hmmm...maybe I should start a thread for this model. Other brand forums have threads for specific bags and I know there are several other SF devotees on TPF. We'd have a lot of fun chatting, sharing our bags and educating each other. I'm also trying to understand all the styles and color permutations.


----------



## Mockingbird255

Sparkletastic said:


> Awwwww...thanks!  I'm excited to get her so I can wear her!
> SF ladies, unite!!!   Which lovely ones do you have?
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I should start a thread for this model. Other brand forums have threads for specific bags and I know there are several other SF devotees on TPF. We'd have a lot of fun chatting, sharing our bags and educating each other. I'm also trying to understand all the styles and color permutations.


Oh please do!!! That would be so fun.
I have;
10c Red caviar w/shw  (my newest baby)
Blue Roi caviar w/shw
Black caviar w/ghw
White caviar w/ghw
and I actually have the 09 Red caviar w/shw ( its a deeper red than the 10c we both have but I just cannot justify having 2 perfect red single flaps!!!!) I will probably need to sell her so I can someday buy
my dream bag (been searching for her forever) the navy caviar single flap w/ghw


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mockingbird255 said:


> Oh please do!!! That would be so fun.
> I have;
> 10c Red caviar w/shw  (my newest baby)
> Blue Roi caviar w/shw
> Black caviar w/ghw
> White caviar w/ghw
> and I actually have the 09 Red caviar w/shw ( its a deeper red than the 10c we both have but I just cannot justify having 2 perfect red single flaps!!!!) I will probably need to sell her so I can someday buy
> my dream bag (been searching for her forever) the navy caviar single flap w/ghw


Bag Twins!!!!


----------



## SugarHazard

jenian said:


> My chosen bag for the day [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3593532



Such a cute look!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> Awwwww...thanks!  I'm excited to get her so I can wear her!
> SF ladies, unite!!!   Which lovely ones do you have?
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I should start a thread for this model. Other brand forums have threads for specific bags and I know there are several other SF devotees on TPF. We'd have a lot of fun chatting, sharing our bags and educating each other. I'm also trying to understand all the styles and color permutations.


I second starting a single flap thread


----------



## SugarHazard

Mockingbird255 said:


> Thank you , for answering  I also have four single flaps. I wish there was a thread for single flap . I have a hard time finding what colors they came in. I just started collecting a few years ago but this style is by far my favorite. Love that it is roomy but light.



Yes! I love its top of the line construction, quality materials, and leather-lining. It's substantial yet still light-weight, structured and holds its shape.

I should have purchased more back then! 

It's my favorite Chanel bag style. Classic Single Flap in Caviar leather. It is so classy but with a simple elegance to it.


----------



## Dextersmom

nvie said:


> Hi essiedub, I love love love this bag. It's so light and the base is just nice that it stays close to the body when carried. It's the Easy Caviar Tote but really more like a hobo. It's a single chain, with a leather piece on the shoulder. Colour is beige but looks cream to me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think it was only released once, together with the second release of Easy Caviar Flap. It comes in beige, blue and black. All in silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3593613
> 
> 
> Another pic to show you how it looks like.



What a beautiful tote!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chanel friends!


----------



## Chrangela27

LittleTuzi said:


> Gorgeous mini! I can't wait to wear mine, but first, I need to 'introduce' it to my DH...[emoji85]


I'm glad you were able to snag one too! I hope DH takes the introduction well!  Good luck!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel friends!


I love your outfit casual chic as always! and adore lambskin ml on you  I was wearing mine the other day ( forgot to take photo for tpf, will do next time )   Happy Friday my beautiful friend


----------



## Mockingbird255

SugarHazard said:


> Yes! I love its top of the line construction, quality materials, and leather-lining. It's substantial yet still light-weight, structured and holds its shape.
> 
> I should have purchased more back then!
> 
> It's my favorite Chanel bag style. Classic Single Flap in Caviar leather. It is so classy but with a simple elegance to it.


Totally agree with everything you described The hard part is finding them!!!!


----------



## LI94

IKEA-date with my boyfriend


----------



## foonyy

Coco accompany me on a girls night out


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel friends!


Such a cute outfit and gorgeous bag! I envy your brooch on denim look, I am craving denim jacket weather...


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, this cardigan is gorgeous!  I love lace, especially white.  Your whole outfit is lovely today!


Thank you Tulip


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> As ALWAYS, you are a true vision of spectacular LOVELIENESS!!! So beautiful from head to toe!!!


Thank you so much 



Alexa67 said:


> Hui, this nice blue smooth bag I see here first time here.   She is wonderful and match great to your full Outfit. You do it well!!!


Thanks glad you like it. it's definitely one of my all time favorites


----------



## lms910

Mini flap at the Houston Rockets game!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Such a cute outfit and gorgeous bag! I envy your brooch on denim look, I am craving denim jacket weather...


Thank you, Vanana! I hope that it will warm up for you soon. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your outfit casual chic as always! and adore lambskin ml on you  I was wearing mine the other day ( forgot to take photo for tpf, will do next time )   Happy Friday my beautiful friend


Thank you so much, darling shopgirl4cc!  I always love your gorgeous photos.


----------



## Dextersmom

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3594526
> 
> 
> Mini flap at the Houston Rockets game!



Gorgeous mini!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jay88 said:


> My lambskin timeless classic drawstring bag sitting with my while I'm enjoying my Laduree in Harrods!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588123


Looks gorgeous sitting there


Vanana said:


> Burgundy red chanel for CNY.
> View attachment 3588346


Shiny and pretty!


michteo said:


> Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3588417


Love the whole outfit


Kendie26 said:


> My new brooch with my pleated Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588558
> View attachment 3588560


Grats on the brooch i love it!


Honeyhorse said:


> Happy CYN everyone! Today is the first time to use my new Chevron boy


Stunning i love chevron!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to celebrate CNY! Chanel 10c red caviar single flap jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588706


Lovely shade of red for cny


goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3588819
> 
> 
> Was quite tricky to capture the brooch but managed to, i love it a lot, so glad i decided to get it!
> 
> Here's my Sunday OOTD  off to my work's monthly social event!


Love this brooch too! I been trying find the right chanel brooch for myself too but because they are seasonal i the ones i pick always sell out[emoji31]


Auvina15 said:


> I haven't posted pics here for awhile [emoji14] ... Brought my small chained Boy out today!! [emoji813] Happy weekend lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3588880


Lovely pink!


chocolateturtle said:


> sporting my vintage jumbo
> View attachment 3588971


Beautiful classic bag gorgeous


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jay88 said:


> My university top handle in the fall/winter 2016.
> Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 3592218
> 
> View attachment 3592220


Beautiful haven't seen this bag before on tpf


Vanana said:


> Lace camellia cardigan with denim trim and bright blue M/L caviar chevron.
> View attachment 3593351
> View attachment 3593353


Love the whole outfit all goes beautifully


Sparkletastic said:


> Spa day with my Chanel Black Patent Single Flap Jumbo. Enjoying tea before a fabulous massage!
> View attachment 3593363


I LOVE patent classic flap with shw its on my wishlist![emoji7]


lms910 said:


> View attachment 3594526
> 
> 
> Mini flap at the Houston Rockets game!


Gorgeous bag. But how did you manage to get away with using a mini bag at a sports game?! I always need something bigger to hold water and snacks because it's annoying to leave to get food; worst to go on halftime break and unless your in the isle hard to buy the food they bring around[emoji30] ... You can see i put alot of thought into my bag choices LOL


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Had to run some errands at the shop so i stopped at the clothing department to use their mirror ! My new chevron urban spirit backpack small [emoji173] with my fav lagoon fendi bag bug & wearing  classic Espadrilles. Hubby is watching the bub so i finally got to go out for a change[emoji3]


----------



## jenian

SugarHazard said:


> Such a cute look!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## jenian

Alexa67 said:


> Oh yeah, what a Beauty. And your lunch, looks so delicious



Oh thank you Alexa67 [emoji4]


----------



## cabbagekid

My casual weekend outfit instantly made chic with a Boy pairing!


----------



## Bagbagholic

My chevron reissue 2.55 in size medium (226)


----------



## jay88

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful haven't seen this bag before on tpf
> 
> Love the whole outfit all goes beautifully
> 
> I LOVE patent classic flap with shw its on my wishlist![emoji7]
> 
> Gorgeous bag. But how did you manage to get away with using a mini bag at a sports game?! I always need something bigger to hold water and snacks because it's annoying to leave to get food; worst to go on halftime break and unless your in the isle hard to buy the food they bring around[emoji30] ... You can see i put alot of thought into my bag choices LOL


----------



## jay88

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful haven't seen this bag before on tpf
> 
> Love the whole outfit all goes beautifully
> 
> I LOVE patent classic flap with shw its on my wishlist![emoji7]
> 
> Gorgeous bag. But how did you manage to get away with using a mini bag at a sports game?! I always need something bigger to hold water and snacks because it's annoying to leave to get food; worst to go on halftime break and unless your in the isle hard to buy the food they bring around[emoji30] ... You can see i put alot of thought into my bag choices LOL



Thank you. Yes! I know! I can't seem to see it anywhere lol


----------



## cabbagekid

Playing favourites this weekend, taking the Boy out for a night out!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Casual errand day today! 

I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.


----------



## Marlee

Out shopping with my purple Boy WOC


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagbagholic said:


> View attachment 3594681
> 
> 
> My chevron reissue 2.55 in size medium (226)



Stunning, chic bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948



Gorgeous everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> Out shopping with my purple Boy WOC
> View attachment 3595024



I LOVE your beautiful WOC and it looks so perfect on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

cabbagekid said:


> Playing favourites this weekend, taking the Boy out for a night out!
> View attachment 3594940



Sexy bag AND jacket!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Bagbagholic said:


> View attachment 3594681
> 
> 
> My chevron reissue 2.55 in size medium (226)



Congrats!!!! [emoji177][emoji7]Major chevron lover & I think my favorite reissue size is 226. Wear your beauty in the best of health  & good cheer ... you look awesome!


----------



## Kendie26

Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!


----------



## CClovesbags

On our way out! The LV noe is very much loved and well used but loves how much it holds. So is my trusty Chanel zip wallet [emoji4]


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your beautiful WOC and it looks so perfect on you!!



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948



This color is soooo amazingly gorgeous, I'm absolutely in awe of it. Gorgeous bag


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


You nailed it, Kendie!!! Love everything in these pictures, adorable outfit, gorgeous brooch and of course your stunning bags, totally!!!!!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


Fabulous


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070



Beautiful chevron CF!!!  Your brooch looks amazing on your vest and your drawstring bag looks so effortless.  I was also very tempted by that bag, but my NM only had the smaller one and I like yours more.


----------



## TraceySH

Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


I love your chevron CF! If I could find this in a SF jumbo I'd pounce. It's such a chic and sexy look.


----------



## cabbagekid

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070



Wow! Gorgeous Chevron! [emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357


What a stunning bag!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Auvina15 said:


> What a stunning bag!!!


Thank you!! I loooooove it. I wasn't sure at first, but IRL it's super fun


----------



## quatchi11

bagmoma said:


> My new cruise collection tote. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3587247


 love how this bag looks on you! Can you share what is the size of your neo executive? Small or medium?


----------



## kristine Basco

Two of my favorite totes  one sleek and understated, the other classic and an eye catcher!


----------



## ironic568

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948


I'm in LOVE LOVE LOVE with your pearl grey flap. That's a color you don't see often


----------



## Alexa67

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948


Stunning combination of grey/black/pink


----------



## Alexa67

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948


 Ooops, touched the "post" button emoticons 
You choosed great colors together. The classic bag is fantastic. And I love the pice of fun, you hello Kitty utilities bag.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


Smooth elegance (vest and bag) vs cool casual. 
As often I see your bucket Chanel I like it more and more.


----------



## Alexa67

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357


Sweet lucky charms. Great combination.


----------



## mfa777

.


----------



## Ice24

S.m.h said:


> View attachment 3587095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my burgundy jumbo in action with my kashmir shawal ❤


 This red jumbo is so so so pretty


----------



## Kendie26

mfa87 said:


> .


 OMG I so LOVE your entire look w/ this fab khaki chevron....you look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357


Wowee, that bag was MADE for YOU!....Really spectacular! CONGRATS TraceySH!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> You nailed it, Kendie!!! Love everything in these pictures, adorable outfit, gorgeous brooch and of course your stunning bags, totally!!!!!





Doodles78 said:


> Fabulous





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful chevron CF!!!  Your brooch looks amazing on your vest and your drawstring bag looks so effortless.  I was also very tempted by that bag, but my NM only had the smaller one and I like yours more.





Sparkletastic said:


> I love your chevron CF! If I could find this in a SF jumbo I'd pounce. It's such a chic and sexy look.





cabbagekid said:


> Wow! Gorgeous Chevron! [emoji7]





Alexa67 said:


> Smooth elegance (vest and bag) vs cool casual.
> As often I see your bucket Chanel I like it more and more.


Wow, many/multiple kindest Thanks to ALL of you Lovelies!! You are all so dear & I sincerely appreciate it!
Dextersmom~girl, I TOTALLY see you with the drawstring bag...it would be amazing on you & it kind of has our more relaxed Bal feel to it (at least that's how I view it!) It's definitely my easiest, most carefree chanel bag, plus you'd be fab w/ the longer crossbody strap (for a sporty vibe w/ this style)
Sparkle ~I definitely see you w/ a chevron SF version in jumbo size, as I know you are a SF lover. Perhaps you can convince Karl that he needs to bring back SF's, like right NOW. I want one myself!
Thanks again to ALL of you sweet friends!


----------



## Alexa67

mfa87 said:


> .


Uff,  breathtaking. When I saw this bag just on a pic here from somebody, I thought, not bad but not the best color.  But to see it now, wearing his cutie. I have to say great, great.


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948


OMG a pearl grey lamb with RHW....!!!!  
That is absolutely gorgeous and beautiful outfit!!!! I have a dark silver caviar but am patiently waiting for a softer grey (maybe a dove grey?) to come by. Is that cardigan from winter collection?


----------



## Vanana

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357


So happy for you Tracey! I knew reissue is the classic that suits you!!! it was just waiting for the right one that works with your bright personality.  It looks great on you.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


Finally get to see the gorgeous chevron


----------



## Melbee

mfa87 said:


> .


Such a fabulous bag!  Wow!!


----------



## Vanana

Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.  
Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.


----------



## Melbee

Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782


You look absolutely stunning!  Wow!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782



You represent Chanel beautifully, Vanana, from head to toe.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mfa87 said:


> .


So nice chic casual!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


OM GORGEOUSNESS Dearest!! I adore your beautiful sheen and lux lambskin leather on Chevron!!!! It look so nice casual chic drawstring too!! I hope you enjoyed your fun outing dear friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357



What a fun and beautiful charm reissue!!  I like the way you took her out right away and enjoy the beauty, Congrats!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782


Beautiful!! You're a true Chanel lover from head to toe, girl!! Love your boots too!


----------



## nuaimi

Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782



Great look [emoji108] the bag look perfect on you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948



All is beautiful and your pearl grey on Lambskin look so beautiful! It's such a perfect match with shiny rhw


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3594615
> 
> Had to run some errands at the shop so i stopped at the clothing department to use their mirror ! My new chevron urban spirit backpack small [emoji173] with my fav lagoon fendi bag bug & wearing  classic Espadrilles. Hubby is watching the bub so i finally got to go out for a change[emoji3]


What an adorable combo with fendi bug


----------



## TraceySH

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun and beautiful charm reissue!!  I like the way you took her out right away and enjoy the beauty, Congrats!!


Thank you!! I am finding this out about myself, unless the colors are season-specific, when I DON'T take a new bag straight out, out of pure excitement, it might not be a great purchase. I have ones that have just sat in my closet unused for months. I love them, but there's a reason I am not using them (not good). This one passed that test with flying colors!


----------



## Sparkletastic

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357


I'm a classic flap girl but this is the one reissue I would absolutely go after. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Finally get to see the gorgeous chevron





Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782


Thank you dearest (I do adore that lambskin chevron beyond words) & your mod is extremely chic as ALWAYS...love how you put your ensembles together! You could be Karl's stylist!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OM GORGEOUSNESS Dearest!! I adore your beautiful sheen and lux lambskin leather on Chevron!!!! It look so nice casual chic drawstring too!! I hope you enjoyed your fun outing dear friend


thanks kindly sweet friend shopgirl!  I think I like that bag better when I'm dressed up nicer than that casual outfit but I just couldn't resist her debut outting! xoxo


----------



## love2learn

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3594677
> 
> My casual weekend outfit instantly made chic with a Boy pairing!


So gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948


Color combo with everything looks perfect!!  LOVE this pearl grey color on your CF!!  I'm a sucker for beautiful greys.


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> Out shopping with my purple Boy WOC
> View attachment 3595024


This is the perfect pop of color and in patent leather too!!!  Love seeing this happy piece.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Finally, finally my new lambskin chevron  CF got out yesterday/last night... & today my neglected Drawstring bag loved getting out /soaking up the sun waiting at my hair salon. [emoji4]happy Super Bowl weekend friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595067
> View attachment 3595070


Usually on LV forum and going to start converting to C, but I have to say how much I enjoy going through all of these threads (especially your recent tribute) and seeing all of your amazing pieces!!!  Love both of these beauties and you always pair them so nicely with your outfits.


----------



## love2learn

CClovesbags said:


> On our way out! The LV noe is very much loved and well used but loves how much it holds. So is my trusty Chanel zip wallet [emoji4]
> View attachment 3595097


Your Noe is a beautiful color and your wallet looks perfect with it.


----------



## love2learn

mfa87 said:


> .


Usaully on LV, but have been lurking here for awhile and learning.  Is this the khaki mini?  I love this color!  Looks so cute and fab on you!!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782


Usually on LV forum, but have lurking here for awhile.  I love seeing your mod shots and reading your thoughts and opinions in the threads. and this is no exception!  Everything looks stunning!!


----------



## Marlee

love2learn said:


> This is the perfect pop of color and in patent leather too!!!  Love seeing this happy piece.



Thank you! I love this little bag and it goes with almost anything


----------



## mfa777

shopgirl4cc said:


> So nice chic casual!





Melbee said:


> Such a fabulous bag!  Wow!!





Alexa67 said:


> Uff,  breathtaking. When I saw this bag just on a pic here from somebody, I thought, not bad but not the best color.  But to see it now, wearing his cutie. I have to say great, great.





Kendie26 said:


> OMG I so LOVE your entire look w/ this fab khaki chevron....you look AMAZING!!!





love2learn said:


> Usaully on LV, but have been lurking here for awhile and learning.  Is this the khaki mini?  I love this color!  Looks so cute and fab on you!!!



Thank you, everyone! I also love this color, I was looking for non-lambskin khaki for awhile, happy that I found it [emoji846]
love2learn - thank you, yes it's khaki calfskin mini


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Had to do a lot of walking in really cold weather yesterday, so needed to wear flat comfortable shoes, as well as a functional and easy to access handbag.
> Also with the outfit - which was a bit Chanel heavy for me but not quite visible - Chanel combat boots, silk scarf, reissue in size 225, and pale gold camellia earrings.
> View attachment 3595782



Vanana, just great all together. This Outfit is the proof Chanel is still rocking and can be absolut cool.


----------



## Tulip2

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3594526
> 
> 
> Mini flap at the Houston Rockets game!


Perfect for a basketball game...and go Rockets!


----------



## Tulip2

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3594615
> 
> Had to run some errands at the shop so i stopped at the clothing department to use their mirror ! My new chevron urban spirit backpack small [emoji173] with my fav lagoon fendi bag bug & wearing  classic Espadrilles. Hubby is watching the bub so i finally got to go out for a change[emoji3]


You look fabulous!  Love that Spirit backpack.  It looks so easy for a nice day of shopping.  Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Tulip2

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3594677
> 
> My casual weekend outfit instantly made chic with a Boy pairing!


I agree!  That Boy makes everything look cool.  I do love my Boys!


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594948


Oh @Sparkletastic you put things together so beautifully!   Loving that pearl grey lamb.


----------



## Vanana

OOTD featuring "mermaid" iridescent purple boy bag with rainbow chain (old medium size) *and* the Kate Spade crystal necklace bunny in a giant top hat (I enjoy pulling the bunny out of that hat constantly - endless amusement... apparently I'm a child...  )


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Usually on LV forum and going to start converting to C, but I have to say how much I enjoy going through all of these threads (especially your recent tribute) and seeing all of your amazing pieces!!!  Love both of these beauties and you always pair them so nicely with your outfits.


Ooooh exciting!! We LOVE "converts" (not that you can't love other brands-ha)Thank you for your kind words, I sincerely appreciate it! Look forward to seeing your posts/pics & the bag(s) from chanel that you choose! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> OOTD featuring "mermaid" iridescent purple boy bag with rainbow chain (old medium size) *and* the Kate Spade crystal necklace bunny in a giant top hat (I enjoy pulling the bunny out of that hat constantly - endless amusement... apparently I'm a child...  )
> View attachment 3596211


Haaaa OMG I'm dying laughing, you are hysterical dear friend!!! I TOTALLY LOVE this look ....you are hot! GORGEOUS SMILE girlfriend!!! Those shoe booties are insanely FAB...I want!!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Heading to lunch with bff- large O case


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> OOTD featuring "mermaid" iridescent purple boy bag with rainbow chain (old medium size) *and* the Kate Spade crystal necklace bunny in a giant top hat (I enjoy pulling the bunny out of that hat constantly - endless amusement... apparently I'm a child...  )
> View attachment 3596211



Very pretty Boy and I adore your playful bunny pendant.  Vanana, I am crossing my fingers (and saying a little prayer) that the upcoming metallic purple will have a similar look to your beauty.  I am unsure what Chanel's differentiation is between metallic and iridescent....only time will tell.


----------



## ttjanice

Sunday shopping day!


----------



## Vanana

Melbee said:


> You look absolutely stunning!  Wow!!





Dextersmom said:


> You represent Chanel beautifully, Vanana, from head to toe.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! You're a true Chanel lover from head to toe, girl!! Love your boots too!





nuaimi said:


> Great look [emoji108] the bag look perfect on you.



Thanks everyone for your kind words.   I'm trying hard to use my Chanel goods even on my casual days as I need to justify the cost per wear given my inability to resist the goodies that Karl's been throwing at me  

Generally try to keep the Chanel items with logo to less than 3 so lately I've been trying to add to my collection more items that are much more subtle where the CC logo is either very hidden where the logo is barely visible at all to make it easier to incorporate.


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Usually on LV forum, but have lurking here for awhile.  I love seeing your mod shots and reading your thoughts and opinions in the threads. and this is no exception!  Everything looks stunning!!


 Thanks so much, definitely appreciate your kind comments.   It sounds like you're already a Chanel convert to me.  We all lurk and enjoy the eye candies on this forum from our fellow addicts You should come join us, it's a fun and helpful crowd to share our obsession with.  Chanel is so versatile that I'm sure you'll find lots that you'll love.  I usually tire of things easily but I must say it's going almost 2 years strong now and I'm completely immersed in this brand from bags to jewelry to RTW (never before).  I dabble between different styling (as mentioned I get bored easily) so I often go one day from studded step hem jeans to full on tweed outfit the next day, but no matter what style I'm wearing, I always find that there is a perfect Chanel bag for it in my collection because the brand offers such diverse, gorgeous and _timeless_ options.


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Vanana, just great all together. This Outfit is the proof Chanel is still rocking and can be absolut cool.


Thanks Alexa Chanel sure is rocking and can be cool!  You have many cool pieces too like your new addition of the reissue WOC. They sure know how to make us hand over our $$$ more than willingly (in many cases we literally stress over making sure they take our $ from us to secure the limited/hard to find pieces)


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa OMG I'm dying laughing, you are hysterical dear friend!!! I TOTALLY LOVE this look ....you are hot! GORGEOUS SMILE girlfriend!!! Those shoe booties are insanely FAB...I want!!!


 Seriously I don't know how to grow up it's quite sad  Thanks for the compliments I'll shamelessly take what I can get (as I hope other mommies can relate... the hubbies sure not as generous with them!  ) 
Thanks dear Kendie you made my night


----------



## yinnie

As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals. 

Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]




Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol


----------



## pixel_munchkin

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



congratulations!!! i wish you and ur family the best 

beautiful chanel collection too


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty Boy and I adore your playful bunny pendant.  Vanana, I am crossing my fingers (and saying a little prayer) that the upcoming metallic purple will have a similar look to your beauty.  I am unsure what Chanel's differentiation is between metallic and iridescent....only time will tell.



 Hi DM!!! I'll cross my fingers for you as well that Chanel makes a gorgeous metallic purple for you 
I'm thinking metallic will be more like my rose gold pink (shimmery/shiny) where the iridescent is more like subtle color changes.  I love both and they are both special gorgeous leather colors IMO.  Definitely highly anticipate seeing it now that you mention it (I didn't even know it's coming up!).
I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style... DH still yells at me because he was actually trying to sway me to buy it back then and he knows how much I miss it 

I mean... look.. here it is looking all gorgeous!!!! *evil iridescent Chanel bags*
So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*


----------



## Vanana

CaribeanQueen said:


> Heading to lunch with bff- large O case
> View attachment 3596242


I loooove the green sweater color! so bright and cheerful, and it's great how you coordinated with a casual large o case. Hope you had a fun day out


----------



## Vanana

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424


Congrats!!!!!!!  What an adorable boy!!!!   I so envy you... I miss having a little one.  the sweet baby smell is intoxicating. Enjoy this sweet little one.  That is the most awesome bedrail. 
There is nothing you could have done to resist those lovely purchases, you *had to* do it... pregnancy hormones


----------



## Dextersmom

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



Congrats on your new little love.   Thank you for sharing with us and all of your C goodies are beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Hi DM!!! I'll cross my fingers for you as well that Chanel makes a gorgeous metallic purple for you
> I'm thinking metallic will be more like my rose gold pink (shimmery/shiny) where the iridescent is more like subtle color changes.  I love both and they are both special gorgeous leather colors IMO.  Definitely highly anticipate seeing it now that you mention it (I didn't even know it's coming up!).
> I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style... DH still yells at me because he was actually trying to sway me to buy it back then and he knows how much I miss it
> 
> I mean... look.. here it is looking all gorgeous!!!! *evil iridescent Chanel bags*
> So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*
> View attachment 3596427



Thank you so much Vanana, you are always a wealth of knowledge and so very helpful.  I LOVE your rose gold mini and I am hopeful for the metallic purple, that will be a part of Act 2. I am on the list for a metallic purple lambskin M/L flap with aged ruthenium HW.  My SA thinks it will have that oil slick effect because of a pic she saw of another bag in the collection, but who knows, Chanel seems to always keep us guessing.  I think you are right, though, if it is truly metallic.  I am a little bummed, because I LOVE the look of your Boy, but I will try to have an open mind.  That python bag you posted is out of this world beautiful and it reminds me of a mermaid tail.  I can see why it haunts you.  Thank you again, as you are so generous with your time and in depth comments.


----------



## Fourleafclover28

TraceySH said:


> Super happy about this bag! Got it today and took it out tonight - and it's magic!
> View attachment 3595357


  Gorgeous, Tracey!


----------



## Alegra

birthday dinner


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Vanana, you are always a wealth of knowledge and so very helpful.  I LOVE your rose gold mini and I am hopeful for the metallic purple, that will be a part of Act 2. I am on the list for a metallic purple lambskin M/L flap with aged ruthenium HW.  My SA thinks it will have that oil slick effect because of a pic she saw of another bag in the collection, but who knows, Chanel seems to always keep us guessing.  I think you are right, though, if it is truly metallic.  I am a little bummed, because I LOVE the look of your Boy, but I will try to have an open mind.  That python bag you posted is out of this world beautiful and it reminds me of a mermaid tail.  I can see why it haunts you.  Thank you again, as you are so generous with your time and in depth comments.


that metallic lamb sounds lovely - especially with aged ruthenium.  It sounds like it would be really cool and with oil slick effect?   keep fingers crossed and really eager to see it!!!! A gorgeous metallic would be such a nice add to your collection!


----------



## Luxzenith

First day bringing out this vintage babe in 2017!


----------



## Kmora

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



My baby girl was born 3 jan this year so I really know what you mean with longing for wearing some bags and shoes haha. I only wore totes the last two months since everything else seemed out of proportion with a baby belly


----------



## Alexa67

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



Dear Yinnie, many warm congratulations to the birth of your boy. It seems he enjoy spending time outsite. Wish you and your family all the best. 
Hope now you can enjoy your purchases and time with your boy


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424


 HUGE CONGRATS DEAR YINNIE on the birth of your sweet son (maybe he'll be a chanel lover someday soon) Your "bedrail" is fabulous & no doubt your feet will be sweet & sexy in your newest sandals. SO HAPPY FOR YOU & your family! All the best!


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> My baby girl was born 3 jan this year so I really know what you mean with longing for wearing some bags and shoes haha. I only wore totes the last two months since everything else seemed out of proportion with a baby belly


OMG dear Kmora!!! It's been too long dear friend....super BIG CONGRATS to you on the birth of your dear baby girl! WOOHOOOO! She's a lucky little girl to have such a sweet, kind Mom!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hi DM!!! I'll cross my fingers for you as well that Chanel makes a gorgeous metallic purple for you
> I'm thinking metallic will be more like my rose gold pink (shimmery/shiny) where the iridescent is more like subtle color changes.  I love both and they are both special gorgeous leather colors IMO.  Definitely highly anticipate seeing it now that you mention it (I didn't even know it's coming up!).
> I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style... DH still yells at me because he was actually trying to sway me to buy it back then and he knows how much I miss it
> 
> I mean... look.. here it is looking all gorgeous!!!! *evil iridescent Chanel bags*
> So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*
> View attachment 3596427


So gorgeous & sexy beyond all get out!!! I definitely see that as "YOUR bag"...maybe someday girl!


----------



## Kendie26

ttjanice said:


> Sunday shopping day!
> View attachment 3596318


Perfect style & proportion on you! I  it...lovely modshot!


----------



## HiEndGirl

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



Bigggg congrats to you Yinnie![emoji307] gorgeous bundle of joy you have there. So happy to share this news with you. [emoji177]


----------



## NatLV

Vanana said:


> Hi DM!!! I'll cross my fingers for you as well that Chanel makes a gorgeous metallic purple for you
> I'm thinking metallic will be more like my rose gold pink (shimmery/shiny) where the iridescent is more like subtle color changes.  I love both and they are both special gorgeous leather colors IMO.  Definitely highly anticipate seeing it now that you mention it (I didn't even know it's coming up!).
> I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style... DH still yells at me because he was actually trying to sway me to buy it back then and he knows how much I miss it
> 
> I mean... look.. here it is looking all gorgeous!!!! *evil iridescent Chanel bags*
> So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*
> View attachment 3596427


I WOULD SELL MY SOUL FOR THIS BAG


----------



## Marlee

During my lunch break with my So Black 225 Reissue


----------



## robinwrussell

mfa87 said:


> .


Love the color!!!


----------



## tite peluche

Marlee said:


> During my lunch break with my So Black 225 Reissue
> View attachment 3596712



Stunning ! The So black is one piece of perfection


----------



## nuaimi

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3596487
> 
> 
> First day bringing out this vintage babe in 2017!



Very nice outfit. Beautiful vintage Chanel I hope you enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Tulip2

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424


Congratulations on your new little one!  He sure is a cutie.  I'm glad everyone is well and all of your new Chanel's are lovely.  So very happy for you & your family!


----------



## Marlee

tite peluche said:


> Stunning ! The So black is one piece of perfection



Thanks! I totally agree


----------



## GiannaCC

20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister


----------



## Vanana

NatLV said:


> I WOULD SELL MY SOUL FOR THIS BAG


Yeah you and me both... I've started a line at the nearest cross road


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3596487
> 
> 
> First day bringing out this vintage babe in 2017!



Love this!


----------



## Dextersmom

GiannaCC said:


> 20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister



What a gorgeous beauty!!


----------



## Vanana

New day = new bag..  jumbo lambskin like-a-chevron single flap.  Happy Monday tpf!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Boy's first day out! The colour of this boy is incredibly hard to capture but I think this pic finally managed to show the the closest shade in real life under natural lighting


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> That python bag you posted is out of this world beautiful and it reminds me of a mermaid tail.  I can see why it haunts you.





Vanana said:


> I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style
> So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*
> View attachment 3596427


Dear ladies, that's not me in the photo, but I have this handbag in a Jumbo.  I carry it every chance that I get.  I had to stretch the budget a bit to get it, but I'm so glad that I did!  It's a fabulous chameleon.  I looked to see if I did a Reveal, but I guess I didn't.  I also got it in Dark Blue which is also quite lovely.   I'm a pretty big fan of python handbags!


----------



## Tulip2

NatLV said:


> I WOULD SELL MY SOUL FOR THIS BAG


Well, I didn't have to go that far but I do love mine in Jumbo.  It changes colors depending upon the lighting I'm in.  It's definitely one of my favorites!  Maybe you can find one on the Secondary Market.


----------



## Tulip2

tv_vt1809 said:


> Boy's first day out! The colour of this boy is incredibly hard to capture but I think this pic finally managed to show the the closest shade in real life under natural lighting


Oh my this is an incredible color!  Gorgeous Boy.


----------



## Tulip2

GiannaCC said:


> 20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister


I think that's one of the prettiest 20 year old Chanel's I've ever seen.  That Black Patent is TDF!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my this is an incredible color!  Gorgeous Boy.


Thank you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Hi DM!!! I'll cross my fingers for you as well that Chanel makes a gorgeous metallic purple for you
> I'm thinking metallic will be more like my rose gold pink (shimmery/shiny) where the iridescent is more like subtle color changes.  I love both and they are both special gorgeous leather colors IMO.  Definitely highly anticipate seeing it now that you mention it (I didn't even know it's coming up!).
> I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style... DH still yells at me because he was actually trying to sway me to buy it back then and he knows how much I miss it
> 
> I mean... look.. here it is looking all gorgeous!!!! *evil iridescent Chanel bags*
> So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*
> View attachment 3596427


Oh girl LOVE that blue heels!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

GiannaCC said:


> 20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister



Beautiful 20 years old!!! I love Chanel for the reason too!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Last night outing with our friends, I grabbed this carefree mini for casual outing.   Well...to be honest I'm not into watching sports in general even it was such an amazing games like last night....  Well, while boys were enjoying it, my attention went to my mini flap baby.... i guess you all would understand this   My DH chose sports bar for the huge screen, so the illumination made this 17C shiny caviar mini like a purple purse....
Thanks for letting me share  Have a lovely Monday dear Chanel lovers all


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TraceySH said:


> Thank you!! I am finding this out about myself, unless the colors are season-specific, when I DON'T take a new bag straight out, out of pure excitement, it might not be a great purchase. I have ones that have just sat in my closet unused for months. I love them, but there's a reason I am not using them (not good). This one passed that test with flying colors!



I totally agree with you on that!! You made a great point!  Yes your beautiful charm reissue went to the right owner luckily!


----------



## Alexa67

GiannaCC said:


> 20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister


Wow great, fantastic, fabulous, ..... 
twenty years  
I often saw Hermes bags in this age and such a increadible good condition but never a Chanel who looks after 20 years really like storefresh. The patent leather and the HW, all perfect. 
Did you bought in the past or was it an lucky finding?


----------



## Alexa67

tv_vt1809 said:


> Boy's first day out! The colour of this boy is incredibly hard to capture but I think this pic finally managed to show the the closest shade in real life under natural lighting


Hui, super duper great color and perfect matching with LGHW


----------



## ttjanice

Just saw this gorgeous lucky charm picture on IG today, can't wait to share with Chanel lovers!

PS: this is not me in the picture, the picture is owned by IG Clubfashionista.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night outing with our friends, I grabbed this carefree mini for casual outing.   Well...to be honest I'm not into watching sports in general even it was such an amazing games like last night....  Well, while boys were enjoying it, my attention went to my mini flap baby.... i guess you all would understand this   My DH chose sports bar for the huge screen, so the illumination made this 17C shiny caviar mini like a purple purse....
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a lovely Monday dear Chanel lovers all
> View attachment 3597062



Haha, interesting foto shooting. A bit magical


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh girl LOVE that blue heels!!!


hahaha that was not me and not my bag (unfortunately) but a photo that showed up on google search of a bag that I lust over....


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Dear ladies, that's not me in the photo, but I have this handbag in a Jumbo.  I carry it every chance that I get.  I had to stretch the budget a bit to get it, but I'm so glad that I did!  It's a fabulous chameleon.  I looked to see if I did a Reveal, but I guess I didn't.  I also got it in Dark Blue which is also quite lovely.   I'm a pretty big fan of python handbags!


How did I know that you must have this gorgeous bag?!  I still know rationally that I probably made the right choice for me that for my lifestyle it will sit in the closet and maybe get out very infrequently.  I just so love looking at it though   you are so lucky to have gotten this one - a true stunner!


----------



## momshj

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out for Sunday dinner last night with my beloved classic ml   Sorry for bad quality photos in dark night lighting ~ in the car and bathroom in the restaurant. ( look silver hw in the pic but it's black caviar with gold hw ) Thanks for letting me share
> It is freezing cold here this morning and was snowing weekend.....I hope everyone in east coast stay warm ~ Have a wonderful day & week
> 
> View attachment 3569524
> 
> View attachment 3569525


So pretty, and I love the necklace.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Took her (ML caviar silver HW) out today


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> How did I know that you must have this gorgeous bag?!  I still know rationally that I probably made the right choice for me that for my lifestyle it will sit in the closet and maybe get out very infrequently.  I just so love looking at it though   you are so lucky to have gotten this one - a true stunner!


I think you know me too well.  I really enjoy the chameleon beauty of that python handbag.  Of all of my collection, I think this is one of my favorite.  It's special.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Hi DM!!! I'll cross my fingers for you as well that Chanel makes a gorgeous metallic purple for you
> I'm thinking metallic will be more like my rose gold pink (shimmery/shiny) where the iridescent is more like subtle color changes.  I love both and they are both special gorgeous leather colors IMO.  Definitely highly anticipate seeing it now that you mention it (I didn't even know it's coming up!).
> I passed on this iridescent python in M/L because I know that I wont have much chance to carry it but to this day it haunts me despite deep down inside I know the bag would not get to go out often as I like for my life style... DH still yells at me because he was actually trying to sway me to buy it back then and he knows how much I miss it
> 
> I mean... look.. here it is looking all gorgeous!!!! *evil iridescent Chanel bags*
> So envious of whoever this is in the photo with *my bag*
> View attachment 3596427


Oh gawd I love this bag. You just put it on my to buy list!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> New day = new bag..  jumbo lambskin like-a-chevron single flap.  Happy Monday tpf!
> View attachment 3596927



Gorgeous look and stunning chevron flap!!!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh gawd I love this bag. You just put it on my to buy list!!!


hahaha I might have just drove competition and the price up for this bag... You're welcome @Tulip2


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night outing with our friends, I grabbed this carefree mini for casual outing.   Well...to be honest I'm not into watching sports in general even it was such an amazing games like last night....  Well, while boys were enjoying it, my attention went to my mini flap baby.... i guess you all would understand this   My DH chose sports bar for the huge screen, so the illumination made this 17C shiny caviar mini like a purple purse....
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a lovely Monday dear Chanel lovers all
> 
> View attachment 3597062



So pretty, my friend!!!


----------



## Forex

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424




Congratulation [emoji8]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look and stunning chevron flap!!!


Thanks dear DM   Chevron lambie jumbo doesn't get out much at all so figure it'll make a rare appearance today


----------



## love2learn

GiannaCC said:


> 20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister


Still looks amazing too!!


----------



## Forex

ttjanice said:


> Just saw this gorgeous lucky charm picture on IG today, can't wait to share with Chanel lovers!
> 
> PS: this is not me in the picture, the picture is owned by IG Clubfashionista.
> View attachment 3597129





ttjanice said:


> Sunday shopping day!
> View attachment 3596318



Aaah you kill me with your mod shot and this picture from instagram. My wish list is so long that i cant add another one. But seriously, how can this bag be that gorgeous [emoji8]


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> OOTD featuring "mermaid" iridescent purple boy bag with rainbow chain (old medium size) *and* the Kate Spade crystal necklace bunny in a giant top hat (I enjoy pulling the bunny out of that hat constantly - endless amusement... apparently I'm a child...  )
> View attachment 3596211



Beautiful outfit Vanana. I love this boy ever since i saw it the 1st time here. I think it released the same time with my boy, I had a hard time deciding which one to get. And until this day, this boy still haunted me. I dont know how Chanel can have that many gorgeous boys [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kaoli

View attachment 3597619


----------



## NatLV

Tulip2 said:


> Well, I didn't have to go that far but I do love mine in Jumbo.  It changes colors depending upon the lighting I'm in.  It's definitely one of my favorites!  Maybe you can find one on the Secondary Market.


would you please post pictures? I would love to just stare. Re the secondary market - I am too chicken to buy pre-loved, I do not know any trusted resellers and am afraid to buy a fake. I tried to give it a go several times and chickened out at the last minute...


----------



## momshj

Beautiful...... I love the pompom


----------



## ttjanice

Forex said:


> Aaah you kill me with your mod shot and this picture from instagram. My wish list is so long that i cant add another one. But seriously, how can this bag be that gorgeous [emoji8]


Thank you!

I wasn't sure about this bag when I first bought it. But my love is growing everyday and I can't stop using this fun bag!

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DinkyCam

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



Big congratulations to your brand new bundle!


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Boy's first day out! The colour of this boy is incredibly hard to capture but I think this pic finally managed to show the the closest shade in real life under natural lighting


BEYOND SPECTACULAR!! Many, Many CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> New day = new bag..  jumbo lambskin like-a-chevron single flap.  Happy Monday tpf!
> View attachment 3596927


Ahhhhhh! You're whipping out 1 of your Jumbo's!!! So happy to see this. You look insanely gorgeous! @Sparkletastic ...I'm thinking Sparkle & I could get into a little brawl/fight over that SF jumbo of yours!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night outing with our friends, I grabbed this carefree mini for casual outing.   Well...to be honest I'm not into watching sports in general even it was such an amazing games like last night....  Well, while boys were enjoying it, my attention went to my mini flap baby.... i guess you all would understand this   My DH chose sports bar for the huge screen, so the illumination made this 17C shiny caviar mini like a purple purse....
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a lovely Monday dear Chanel lovers all
> 
> View attachment 3597062


Wow, she is totally a little gem...a piece of artwork & look how she shines/ sparkles....great pic dear friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3597619


WOW, what a beautiful, magazine worthy picture! Look at that stunning view AND bag...your Boy is hot! I love the lock on him.


----------



## Tulip2

NatLV said:


> would you please post pictures? I would love to just stare. Re the secondary market - I am too chicken to buy pre-loved, I do not know any trusted resellers and am afraid to buy a fake. I tried to give it a go several times and chickened out at the last minute...


I have bought pre-loved from Fashionphile & Yoogi's.  I trust them but that's about it.  Better to be safe than sorry where Chanel is concerned.


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> hahaha I might have just drove competition and the price up for this bag... You're welcome @Tulip2


 Thanks @Vanana!  However, I do not plan on selling this beauty.  That will be left up to my heirs...


----------



## Sourisbrune

Kaoli, with a view like that, my bags and I would never leave home.  What city?
Just stunning!!!!!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Mockingbird255 said:


> Thank you , for answering  I also have four single flaps. I wish there was a thread for single flap . I have a hard time finding what colors they came in. I just started collecting a few years ago but this style is by far my favorite. Love that it is roomy but light.


I started a thread for single flaps  All the Single (flap) Ladies!


----------



## Sourisbrune

MsModernShopper said:


> I started a thread for single flaps  All the Single (flap) Ladies!



Thank you for starting this thread! 

I've been thinking about selling my (noisy) single flap Jumbo and I'm hoping this thread will convince me to keep it.
I love it!  Single flaps are awesome.  My Jumbo is just annoyingly squeaky.  I'm going to try to condition the chain today.
I'll try to post a photo soon.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

momshj said:


> So pretty, and I love the necklace.


Thank you so much for your sweet comment mfomshj   yes i like it too how this classic pearl necklace is versatile so i wear it often


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Took her (ML caviar silver HW) out today



The best beautiful classic!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Haha, interesting foto shooting. A bit magical



I like the way you describe " magical" by lighting, yes


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, my friend!!!


Thank you my darling friend i missed you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3597619



Your boy is gorgeous but oh adore your home even more


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> hahaha that was not me and not my bag (unfortunately) but a photo that showed up on google search of a bag that I lust over....


Oh sorry i was in hurry and quickly checked pf then saw the pretty pic, thought its you but did not read your whole messages. Oh yes i would lust over too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, she is totally a little gem...a piece of artwork & look how she shines/ sparkles....great pic dear friend!


Dearest friend, Thank you, You're always so fun and sweet Your kind and warm heart, posts and pics, fun comments makes all of TPFer happier and makes this place peaceful that I do respect and adore  You're a true jewel in Chanel forum for sure


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sourisbrune said:


> Thank you for starting this thread!
> 
> I've been thinking about selling my (noisy) single flap Jumbo and I'm hoping this thread will convince me to keep it.
> I love it!  Single flaps are awesome.  My Jumbo is just annoyingly squeaky.  I'm going to try to condition the chain today.
> I'll try to post a photo soon.


Good luck. I've never heard of a squeaky Chain so I really hope conditioning the bag works for you!!!  I have my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## baghagg

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3597619


Your picture is so picturesque!   Loving the backdrop!


----------



## Luccibag

Here's my 2005 red caviar m/l flap matching my louboutin bottoms [emoji12]. My favorite Chanel bag... [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dearest friend, Thank you, You're always so fun and sweet Your kind and warm heart, posts and pics, fun comments makes all of TPFer happier and makes this place peaceful that I do respect and adore  You're a true jewel in Chanel forum for sure


You are just way too kind w/ your words my dear!! You are always a thoughtful, kind LoveBug!!


----------



## Kendie26

Luccibag said:


> Here's my 2005 red caviar m/l flap matching my louboutin bottoms [emoji12]. My favorite Chanel bag... [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3598407


Whoa!! That is 1 hot pic!!!


----------



## Luccibag

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa!! That is 1 hot pic!!!



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## momshj

Luccibag said:


> Here's my 2005 red caviar m/l flap matching my louboutin bottoms [emoji12]. My favorite Chanel bag... [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3598407


Beautiful, I love the red!


----------



## Luccibag

momshj said:


> Beautiful, I love the red!



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Beautiful outfit Vanana. I love this boy ever since i saw it the 1st time here. I think it released the same time with my boy, I had a hard time deciding which one to get. And until this day, this boy still haunted me. I dont know how Chanel can have that many gorgeous boys [emoji24][emoji24]


Oh that cruise season had lots of awesome bags (cruise is always my favorite), I'm sure you got a fantastic boy when you pass on this   I'm not normally a boy fan but there're a couple of special boys that I'm head over heels for and then the rest just don't call out to me. It's hit or miss and nothing in between, consistent with my feeling on things pretty much


----------



## Vanana

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3597619


The boy's gorgeous of course but honestly.. that VIEW!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh! You're whipping out 1 of your Jumbo's!!! So happy to see this. You look insanely gorgeous! @Sparkletastic ...I'm thinking Sparkle & I could get into a little brawl/fight over that SF jumbo of yours!!!


Hi kendie, yup.. finally breaking out one of the rarely used jumbos. I do feel bad. I figure why not?!  Thanks for the encouragement   Alright - tag you're it - your chevron flap is next!


----------



## love2learn

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3597619


Beautiful bag, beautiful view!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Luccibag said:


> Here's my 2005 red caviar m/l flap matching my louboutin bottoms [emoji12]. My favorite Chanel bag... [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3598407



Oh what a great shot!! soooo pretty your Reds combo!!  I love CL with Chanel Red


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You are just way too kind w/ your words my dear!! You are always a thoughtful, kind LoveBug!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Haven't used this oldie for a while ~ came to ride with me today 





Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Tuesday evening Chanel lovers ~


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Haven't used this oldie for a while ~ came to ride with me today
> 
> View attachment 3598490
> 
> View attachment 3598489
> 
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Tuesday evening Chanel lovers ~



Shopgirl4cc, you clearly take such wonderful care of your bags!!  They all look pristine and I love the sheen on this one!


----------



## Luccibag

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh what a great shot!! soooo pretty your Reds combo!!  I love CL with Chanel Red



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Shopgirl4cc, you clearly take such wonderful care of your bags!!  They all look pristine and I love the sheen on this one!


Thank you sweet daring DM   I always adore and enjoy your chic mod shot and can't wait your next beautiful one in your gorgeous sunny bathroom 
I hope you're enjoying your warm weather and wonderful Tuesday evening


----------



## Vanana

Might as well (multi post to maximize fulfillment of multi-threads - this is what a lazy person does... )

 New pink lambskin camellia brooch in action. 

17C pink chevron calfskin rectangular mini partnering in the photoshoot


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3598671
> 
> Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]


So cute!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3598671
> 
> Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]


So adorable!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> So cute!!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> So adorable!!!!



Thank you!! [emoji847][emoji173]


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Haven't used this oldie for a while ~ came to ride with me today
> 
> View attachment 3598490
> 
> View attachment 3598489
> 
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Tuesday evening Chanel lovers ~


I always adore the style of this bag eventhough I don't have one( looks huge on my petite frame)!


----------



## gswpurse

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



Congrats!! 2/2 is my birthday too! Cheers!​


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Haven't used this oldie for a while ~ came to ride with me today
> 
> View attachment 3598490
> 
> View attachment 3598489
> 
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Tuesday evening Chanel lovers ~


prettiest GST around....look at that magnificent sheen on her leather...your collection is drop dead dreamy!


----------



## jay88

Thought ild share my yesterday's outfit including my Chanel of the day


----------



## Marlee

With my 2005 small Classic Flap


----------



## deb68nc

Out and about on this beautiful 70 degree day with my Le boy bag.. I ❤❤ him


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my M/L classic flap today.


----------



## Alexa67

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3598671
> 
> Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]


Such a sweet bag you have 
And I like how nice you put the sweet decoration for the picture


----------



## GiannaCC

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous beauty!!





Tulip2 said:


> I think that's one of the prettiest 20 year old Chanel's I've ever seen.  That Black Patent is TDF!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful 20 years old!!! I love Chanel for the reason too!!





Alexa67 said:


> Wow great, fantastic, fabulous, .....
> twenty years
> I often saw Hermes bags in this age and such a increadible good condition but never a Chanel who looks after 20 years really like storefresh. The patent leather and the HW, all perfect.
> Did you bought in the past or was it an lucky finding?





love2learn said:


> Still looks amazing too!!



Thank you ladies!
It was an very, very lucky finding... I couldn´t believe it and hat it authenticated two times (authenticate4u and etinceler) - it is authentic and from 1996! It´s in almost perfect condition and I´m in love!


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Haven't used this oldie for a while ~ came to ride with me today
> View attachment 3598490
> 
> View attachment 3598489
> 
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Tuesday evening Chanel lovers ~



Oldie but goldie, this one will never look old. I will always love mine. Happy day bag twin


----------



## Kendie26

jay88 said:


> Thought ild share my yesterday's outfit including my Chanel of the day
> View attachment 3598880



Truly gorgeous ensemble jay88! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

WOC & new iridescent brooch day [emoji4]. Did indoor & outdoor pics as lighting changes up my WOC color with the soft metallic sheen.


----------



## jay88

Kendie26 said:


> Truly gorgeous ensemble jay88! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji177]



Thank you kendie26 [emoji173]️ x


----------



## jax818

Took out my boy today. [emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Might as well (multi post to maximize fulfillment of multi-threads - this is what a lazy person does... )
> 
> New pink lambskin camellia brooch in action.
> 
> 17C pink chevron calfskin rectangular mini partnering in the photoshoot


So elegant!!


----------



## love2learn

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3598671
> 
> Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]


How cute is this!!  Is that an Audrey Hepburn bobble head?


----------



## love2learn

jay88 said:


> Thought ild share my yesterday's outfit including my Chanel of the day
> View attachment 3598880


WOW!!  it all looks so perfect together!!  I adore that scarf (love everything else also)!!


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> With my 2005 small Classic Flap
> View attachment 3598944


Looks brand new!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today.
> View attachment 3599291
> View attachment 3599292


Loving seeing your pics!  Everything always looks so perfect on you.


----------



## love2learn

jax818 said:


> Took out my boy today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3599627


This is a gorgeous boy!  Love this color.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new iridescent brooch day [emoji4]. Did indoor & outdoor pics as lighting changes up my WOC color with the soft metallic sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599477
> View attachment 3599478


I love when a bag's color is that of a chameleon!!  So beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new iridescent brooch day [emoji4]. Did indoor & outdoor pics as lighting changes up my WOC color with the soft metallic sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599477
> View attachment 3599478



Beautiful brooch and WOC on beautiful you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Loving seeing your pics!  Everything always looks so perfect on you.



How sweet of you to say!!  Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Oldie but goldie, this one will never look old. I will always love mine. Happy day bag twin


Thank you Alexa I am so happy to be twin with you on our GSTs


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3598671
> 
> Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]


Aww....this is too adorable!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

jax818 said:


> Took out my boy today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3599627



Gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> With my 2005 small Classic Flap
> View attachment 3598944


What a beautiful sheen on the caviar! Oh I remember the old good time year of 2005 is one of the best quality


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today.
> View attachment 3599291
> View attachment 3599292


Ohhh dear my beautiful friend, I again adore your Beautiful outfit with GORGEOUS LUX LAMB ML!!!!  plus I always really adore your huge bathroom, sun light filled and so peaceful


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new iridescent brooch day [emoji4]. Did indoor & outdoor pics as lighting changes up my WOC color with the soft metallic sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599477
> View attachment 3599478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE



This is such a special AND GORGEOUS METALLIC COLOR WOC   Love the way you paired your broach with the jacket, perfect!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> prettiest GST around....look at that magnificent sheen on her leather...your collection is drop dead dreamy!


You're always so sweet....my dearest friend


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today.
> View attachment 3599291
> View attachment 3599292


Gorgeous M/L DM!!! Love the beautiful floral shirt too (look at those sleeves!!! I love cool fun details).


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhh dear my beautiful friend, I again adore your Beautiful outfit with GORGEOUS LUX LAMB ML!!!!  plus I always really adore your huge bathroom, sun light filled and so peaceful



You are just the sweetest, my friend!!  Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new iridescent brooch day [emoji4]. Did indoor & outdoor pics as lighting changes up my WOC color with the soft metallic sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599477
> View attachment 3599478


Cant even!!! I don't even know where to focus with these 2 purple beauties!


----------



## Vanana

tha


love2learn said:


> So elegant!!


thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous M/L DM!!! Love the beautiful floral shirt too (look at those sleeves!!! I love cool fun details).



Thanks Vanana!! I recently bought this top at Anthropologie and wore it for the first time today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> Aww....this is too adorable!



Thank you!!


----------



## Marlee

love2learn said:


> Looks brand new!!  Gorgeous!!



Thanks! Yes, it has held up really well throughout the years, even though I've used it quite often and it has been on display all those years


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful sheen on the caviar! Oh I remember the old good time year of 2005 is one of the best quality



Thank you  Yes the quality of the leather and the craftmanship on this bag is really amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I love when a bag's color is that of a chameleon!!  So beautiful!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful brooch and WOC on beautiful you!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> This is such a special AND GORGEOUS METALLIC COLOR WOC   Love the way you paired your broach with the jacket, perfect!!





Vanana said:


> Cant even!!! I don't even know where to focus with these 2 purple beauties!


Merci Beaucoup my dear chanel lover friends! I agree w/ you love2learn on chameleon colors, as this WOC definitely is that! It's just so versatile to go w/ almost anything. SMooches to y'all lovelies!


----------



## jay88

love2learn said:


> WOW!!  it all looks so perfect together!!  I adore that scarf (love everything else also)!!



Ah thank you love2learn. I think Burberry have such lovely coats and scarf they look so lovely and smart together! X


----------



## anglee810

Taking my new Chanel boy jacket for a stroll today


----------



## cajhingle

going basic


----------



## March786

On the way Out for lunch [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Marlee

March786 said:


> On the way Out for lunch [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3600303



Gorgeous color!


----------



## March786

Marlee said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you Marlee [emoji4] it really is beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> On the way Out for lunch [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3600303



Your Boy is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my 225 today.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out with her again❤️


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Your Boy is gorgeous!!



Thankyou dearest Dextersmom [emoji4], I think so too [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Luccibag said:


> Here's my 2005 red caviar m/l flap matching my louboutin bottoms [emoji12]. My favorite Chanel bag... [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3598407


Hot hot pic! ❤️ Both bag and shoes.


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Thanks @Vanana!  However, I do not plan on selling this beauty.  That will be left up to my heirs...


Are you taking applications? I can be your best god bag sister...  argh.... so in love with that bag! I can't justify my cost per wear (so I know I made the "rational" decision but argh I love it!)


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 today.
> View attachment 3600488


Where's the "love" button when you need it?!


----------



## Martini0317

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 today.
> View attachment 3600488



Love this! I'm debating between the 225 or 226 size in this combo!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out with her again❤️


Great look!


----------



## love2learn

cajhingle said:


> going basic
> 
> View attachment 3600287


Everything is beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

March786 said:


> On the way Out for lunch [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3600303


Such a stunning boy!!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 today.
> View attachment 3600488


Your reissue looks perfect with your outfit!!  It's just the perfect size and color!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out with her again❤️


Your whole outfit is such a WOW factor!  Beautiful!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> Your whole outfit is such a WOW factor!  Beautiful!


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sparkletastic said:


> Great look!


Thank you!


----------



## nekohime

Out with miss coco tonite for a date night with hubby [emoji177] (mirror selfie inside Chanel change room [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Martini0317

nekohime said:


> Out with miss coco tonite for a date night with hubby [emoji177] (mirror selfie inside Chanel change room [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3600954



Love the outfit esp the shoes!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Where's the "love" button when you need it?!



You are very sweet.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Your reissue looks perfect with your outfit!!  It's just the perfect size and color!





Martini0317 said:


> Love this! I'm debating between the 225 or 226 size in this combo!



Thank you both!!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> ah, there she is....making me swoon with my DREAM RED bag!!!! Since I adore you I won't say I'm jealous of you w/ that red chevron mini, I'm just thrilled you have it!


Thank you sweet @Kendie26 
Haha you're just the sweetest thing!


----------



## aki_sato

Alexa67 said:


> If it's getting a bit more warm I'll do it
> At the Moment with Ugg's a big big coat it don't like her so much. But for me it's also Chanel day, so I took a quick pic in the office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587060


I totally understand! Some bags are sometimes just suitable to use in certain seasons!
Unless it's this beautiful black classic like on your photo! 
I hope the 'right temperature' will come soon for beautiful caramel mini!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Tulip2 said:


> Your Chevron looks great with your top today!  Very nice!





Miss CC said:


> Such a cute mini!! [emoji173]



Thank you dear @Tulip2 and @Miss CC


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Out with miss coco tonite for a date night with hubby [emoji177] (mirror selfie inside Chanel change room [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3600954


You look BEAUTIFUL from head to toe! Your Coco handle is the perfect bag & color with your pretty ensemble!


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> Are you taking applications? I can be your best god bag sister...  argh.... so in love with that bag! I can't justify my cost per wear (so I know I made the "rational" decision but argh I love it!)


 Cost per wear is important.  But with this lovely lady, it was all pure heart!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tulip2 said:


> Cost per wear is important.  But with this lovely lady, it was all pure heart!


I agree! Both are important. But I find that when I love a bag, CPW drops because I want to wear it all the time. 
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## tite peluche

GiannaCC said:


> 20 years old, but still beautiful! With her LV sister



Looks brand new to me, sooo beautiful !



tv_vt1809 said:


> Boy's first day out! The colour of this boy is incredibly hard to capture but I think this pic finally managed to show the the closest shade in real life under natural lighting



One of my favorite colors EVER ! She is sincerely too gorgeous !


----------



## kkfiregirl

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424



Congratulations! New babies are the sweetest [emoji7]


----------



## Vienna

Very casual day with my caviar old medium boy bag....may be the last since I'm thinking about selling it.


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree! Both are important. *But I find that when I love a bag, CPW drops because I want to wear it all the time.*
> Enjoy your bag!


This is so true.  I love carrying this handbag so CPW should be good for me.


----------



## deb68nc

Vienna said:


> Very casual day with my caviar old medium boy bag....may be the last since I'm thinking about selling it.
> View attachment 3601689


Oh no why do you want to sell it? It looks great on you!!!


----------



## love2learn

nekohime said:


> Out with miss coco tonite for a date night with hubby [emoji177] (mirror selfie inside Chanel change room [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3600954


Your pink Coco really compliments your black and white (really cute) outfit so well!


----------



## love2learn

Vienna said:


> Very casual day with my caviar old medium boy bag....may be the last since I'm thinking about selling it.
> View attachment 3601689


it looks perfect on you!!


----------



## aki_sato

nekohime said:


> Out with miss coco tonite for a date night with hubby [emoji177] (mirror selfie inside Chanel change room [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3600954


Love this!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 today.
> View attachment 3600488


Beautiful! 
I love how classy and understated this reissue is..You wear it so well @Dextersmom


----------



## nekohime

Martini0317 said:


> Love the outfit esp the shoes!!



Thank u dear! [emoji5][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## nekohime

Kendie26 said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL from head to toe! Your Coco handle is the perfect bag & color with your pretty ensemble!



Sooo kind of u... U making me blush [emoji15][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9] thank u so much!!


----------



## aki_sato

@yinnie congratulations!!!
New baby! Such a sweetest thing! Hopefully he's coping well with the strenuous heat we have been having!
Congratulations Yinnie! I'm so happy for you! Hope to see more of him and your Chanels!


----------



## aki_sato

The Friday Chanel day for me : )
This little cutie seems to garner lots of attention unexpectedly


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> The Friday Chanel day for me : )
> This little cutie seems to garner lots of attention unexpectedly



Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful!
> I love how classy and understated this reissue is..You wear it so well @Dextersmom



Thank you so much, aki_sato!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> The Friday Chanel day for me : )
> This little cutie seems to garner lots of attention unexpectedly


Loving this one...you look lovely & I adore the flower details on this brooch. I finally saw it in person recently  & was very tempted! Have missed you lately & hope all is wonderful in your world! xox


----------



## Vienna

deb68nc said:


> Oh no why do you want to sell it? It looks great on you!!!



Just doesn't make my heart sing anymore. I use my camel boy more often.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Out with my Boy


----------



## Tulip2

aki_sato said:


> The Friday Chanel day for me : )
> This little cutie seems to garner lots of attention unexpectedly


Oh I can see why.  It's gorgeous and unique.  Those little flowers on the cactus are just the icing on the cake.


----------



## deb68nc

Vienna said:


> Just doesn't make my heart sing anymore. I use my camel boy more often.


Hi Vienna, I messaged you the link to the group I sell my bags on ...anyway, I love the boy bags too I just didnt  like the caviar on it. I got the calfskin version and I am so happy with this one. Anyway, let me know when you get approved to the facebook chanel selling group!


----------



## Vienna

deb68nc said:


> Hi Vienna, I messaged you the link to the group I sell my bags on ...anyway, I love the boy bags too I just didnt  like the caviar on it. I got the calfskin version and I am so happy with this one. Anyway, let me know when you get approved to the facebook chanel selling group!



Thank you so much! I think it's the caviar I'm not liking anymore also!


----------



## ailoveresale

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my Boy



Beautiful! Is this the new taupe color? How has it been holding up?


----------



## deb68nc

Vienna said:


> Thank you so much! I think it's the caviar I'm not liking anymore also!


Yes it's this forum that's Killing me!!! I read here and there how others feel the caviar is too harsh on the boys as opposed to lamb and calfskin so there it went into my head and boom, it was my thoughts as well about it ...crazy


----------



## Dextersmom

Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC as a clutch, paired with my new Kate Spade scarf.


----------



## sacha1009

Sharing to everyone here my first ever chanel bag


----------



## tv_vt1809

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! Is this the new taupe color? How has it been holding up?


Hi yes it's the new taupe/dark beige color. I have not carried it out much but the caviar seems to be very durable and does not look very prone to colour transfer (I was wearing jeans the whole day and there was no problem).


----------



## Tulip2

sacha1009 said:


> Sharing to everyone here my first ever chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602445


It's lovely!  It may be your first...but I bet it won't be your last.   
 to the World of Chanel!


----------



## sacha1009

Tulip2 said:


> It's lovely!  It may be your first...but I bet it won't be your last.  [emoji38]
> to the World of Chanel!


I bet...so addicted as of now...lol..so nice to have a nice chanel...thank u


----------



## aki_sato

Tulip2 said:


> Oh I can see why.  It's gorgeous and unique.  Those little flowers on the cactus are just the icing on the cake.


Haha thank you @Tulip2 
Chanel Cruise brooches are so cute!! I love flowers so this piece with the delicate tiny petals are just so difficult to resist!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Looks gorgeous!!


Thank you @Dextersmom


----------



## Tulip2

sacha1009 said:


> I bet...*so addicted as of now.*..lol..so nice to have a nice chanel...thank u


Yep, that's the way it goes.


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Loving this one...you look lovely & I adore the flower details on this brooch. I finally saw it in person recently  & was very tempted! Have missed you lately & hope all is wonderful in your world! xox


@Kendie26 dear!
Thank you for your sweet comment! I know! Chanel brooches are so adorable it is hard to resist! 
Perhaps this one isn't "it" for you to take home! I'm looking forward to the one you would choose next time!
Your taste is impeccable and so unique!!! *thinking of all the beautiful goodies you have curated and bought! 
Thank you! Likewise - miss you and hope all is well at your end!


----------



## midnitee

I t A


----------



## Tulip2

aki_sato said:


> Haha thank you @Tulip2
> *Chanel Cruise brooches are so cute!*! I love flowers so this piece with the delicate tiny petals are just so difficult to resist!


I love the petals too.  So cute.  I'm with you, the Chanel Cruise Brooches are really nice.  So nice, in fact, that I got my very first Chanel Brooch this Cruise.  The Rainbow Brooch.  It's got pink on it and I just couldn't resist it.  I'm probably now officially "hooked" on Chanel Brooches!


----------



## aki_sato

Tulip2 said:


> I love the petals too.  So cute.  I'm with you, the Chanel Cruise Brooches are really nice.  So nice, in fact, that I got my very first Chanel Brooch this Cruise.  The Rainbow Brooch.  It's got pink on it and I just couldn't resist it.  I'm probably now officially "hooked" on Chanel Brooches!


Congrats @Tulip2 
Lol I totally understand! I'm usually not a pink girl but seems to be a sucker for a lot of pink Chanel produces!
I saw this rainbow CC on person and it's sooo pretty! It's like a charmeleon because of the arrays of colours! Having said that, it also pops against white and black! Such a versatile piece and no wonder it's a sought after piece!


----------



## bagmoma

quatchi11 said:


> love how this bag looks on you! Can you share what is the size of your neo executive? Small or medium?


I think its the large size?  They had a really small one and this larger size.  Not sure  if its considered large or medium  hth!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi yes it's the new taupe/dark beige color. I have not carried it out much but the caviar seems to be very durable and does not look very prone to colour transfer (I was wearing jeans the whole day and there was no problem).


What season from? And color hardware? Look beautiful on you.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

sacha1009 said:


> Sharing to everyone here my first ever chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602445


Congrats! I bet it won't your last bag, lol. Addictive bags...


----------



## bunnie159

...my brooch and me are on our way for lunch))))


----------



## tv_vt1809

Jkfashionstyle said:


> What season from? And color hardware? Look beautiful on you.


It's spring 2017, light gold hardware


----------



## bunnie159

and plus my regular outfit for our winter, he-he..


----------



## sacha1009

Tulip2 said:


> Yep, that's the way it goes.  [emoji3]


Really...well my husband get broke [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sacha1009

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Congrats! I bet it won't your last bag, lol. Addictive bags...


Thanks...I think so...now I'm planning to buy  another one but black...[emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## squidgee

Day at the museum with my mini!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

sacha1009 said:


> Thanks...I think so...now I'm planning to buy  another one but black...[emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Welcome to the World of Chanel sweetie


----------



## sacha1009

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Welcome to the World of Chanel sweetie


Thank u [emoji9]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JaceTay

On the way for my Eastern Valentine's Day Celebration


----------



## love2learn

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my Boy


Love your whole look!!  Your Boy looks perfect with your outfit.  It's an edgy, but casual chic look.  Love it.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC as a clutch, paired with my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602441


My eyes can't decide to keep staring at the beautiful scarf or the WOC!!  Such happy and bright colors


----------



## love2learn

sacha1009 said:


> Sharing to everyone here my first ever chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602445


Looks very nice on you and fits you very well.


----------



## love2learn

JaceTay said:


> On the way for my Eastern Valentine's Day Celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602788


That color of blue with the ghw is TDF!!!  Looks amazing on you!


----------



## love2learn

squidgee said:


> View attachment 3602621
> 
> Day at the museum with my mini!


Love your mini with your outfit.  Such a no fuss bag at the museum.


----------



## sacha1009

love2learn said:


> Looks very nice on you and fits you very well.


Awww ur so sweet..thank u

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> My eyes can't decide to keep staring at the beautiful scarf or the WOC!!  Such happy and bright colors



You are very sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later 

Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.


----------



## ailoveresale

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi yes it's the new taupe/dark beige color. I have not carried it out much but the caviar seems to be very durable and does not look very prone to colour transfer (I was wearing jeans the whole day and there was no problem).



Thank you that's exactly what I was wondering about - color transfer. It is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Ashleym

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928



Omg gorgeous  love everything!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928



Omg, I love the chevron flap bag!! and your necklace, I have the exact same one from kate spade!!  the piggy.


----------



## squidgee

love2learn said:


> Love your mini with your outfit.  Such a no fuss bag at the museum.



Thank you dear! Yes, I had a packed day walking all over the city and this is such a worry-free bag! Love it!


----------



## Chloe_c

Beige Coco Handle. Had wished to get my hands on the one with lizard handle but small size was not available in my local boutique. It's such a lovely bag.


----------



## Kendie26

squidgee said:


> View attachment 3602621
> 
> Day at the museum with my mini!


FABULOUS! Loving your whole look! "You got it goin' on girl!!"


----------



## Kendie26

JaceTay said:


> On the way for my Eastern Valentine's Day Celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602788


You are beyond gorgeous....& your bag too!! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928


So you already know I LOVE everything you've got on (twinsie!) but hey, I have an extremely similar little pink rosegold crystal piggy (was a keychain but it broke off the ring) from Henri Bendel & I've been trying to figure out how I can turn that sweet little piggie into some type of jewelry item....I'll try to remember to post a pig of it sometime! Can't wait to see all "the delicisous fruits of your chanel labor" shopping!!!


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my Boy


Excellent modshot...you look fantastic!! i'm a little jealous of your super hot Boy...stunning!


----------



## Irene7899

Chloe_c said:


> Beige Coco Handle. Had wished to get my hands on the one with lizard handle but small size was not available in my local boutique. It's such a lovely bag.
> View attachment 3603057


Omg, i love this colour, this colour is my favourite of all coco handle


----------



## JaceTay

Kendie26 said:


> You are beyond gorgeous....& your bag too!! BEAUTIFUL!


 thanks sweetie


----------



## Chloe_c

Irene7899 said:


> Omg, i love this colour, this colour is my favourite of all coco handle


Thank you, Irene7899!


----------



## Mockingbird255

Chloe_c said:


> Beige Coco Handle. Had wished to get my hands on the one with lizard handle but small size was not available in my local boutique. It's such a lovely bag.
> View attachment 3603057


Is this from the Chanel Boutique?  Is the color accurate in your picture? It looks like carmel. Love it!!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928


Of course everything looks amazing on you and so well put together, but I just keep staring at your jacket  It's just all so gorgeous!  Love the little piggy necklace also!!  Too cute.


----------



## love2learn

Chloe_c said:


> Beige Coco Handle. Had wished to get my hands on the one with lizard handle but small size was not available in my local boutique. It's such a lovely bag.
> View attachment 3603057


This color looks amazing on this bag!!  It's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## msPing

Took this beauty out today, no where to go.. so it's going to the grocery store [emoji41][emoji1316]




Mademoiselle Vintage - small size [emoji173]


----------



## tv_vt1809

Using my o-case as a clutch. Loving this pop of colour, it certainly brightens up these gloomy days in London


----------



## FancyPants77

tv_vt1809 said:


> Using my o-case as a clutch. Loving this pop of colour, it certainly brightens up these gloomy days in London



Looks great on you! Love the outfit too! . I sometimes use my small camellia o-case as a hand clutch and love it for on-the-go


----------



## tv_vt1809

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great on you! Love the outfit too! . I sometimes use my small camellia o-case as a hand clutch and love it for on-the-go


Totally get what you mean! I was a bit hesitant at first about having to hand-hold it the whole day but turns out, it was incredibly convenient to take my phone/card holders out and put back in during the day. Definitely using my o-case as a clutch more from now on!


----------



## FancyPants77

tv_vt1809 said:


> Totally get what you mean! I was a bit hesitant at first about having to hand-hold it the whole day but turns out, it was incredibly convenient to take my phone/card holders out and put back in during the day. Definitely using my o-case as a clutch more from now on!



I was also hesitant just out of fear of dropping mine out of my hand and scratching the CC or possibly the leather even, but it's such a beautiful case for handheld. Way too pretty to put into my purse haha. Yours is great because you can slip it under your arm as well. But I'm sooo happy I invested in the O-case because there really is no better clutch, in my opinion. You can wear them with anything. And yours is a gorgeous color! Stunning on you


----------



## HiEndGirl

MIA from this thread for some time and can see I'm missing all the gorgeous action shots. Lovely everything my CHANEL lovers...what's not to love right. It's CHANEL lol [emoji177] 

I'm trying to use my CHANEL more often. Usually reserved for special occasions but this thread has helped me change things up a bit so I'm taking her out for a day time date with DH to breakfast and gallery exhibition. This is a new styling for me [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3598671
> 
> Love mini things!![emoji173][emoji173]



Love this little collection![emoji177] is that a CHANEL pop vinyl?



anglee810 said:


> Taking my new Chanel boy jacket for a stroll today
> 
> View attachment 3600258
> View attachment 3600259
> View attachment 3600260
> View attachment 3600261



Absolutely fabulous styling and Pict's! Omg [emoji7]




Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928



Another fabulous outfit. Love everything [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC as a clutch, paired with my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602441





tv_vt1809 said:


> Using my o-case as a clutch. Loving this pop of colour, it certainly brightens up these gloomy days in London



Wow. Love seeing these Pict's. You both look great. It's helping me style my fuschia WOC which needs more outings. Thanks for sharing. [emoji307]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928



You look beautiful, Vanana, with or without all of your gorgeous Chanel pieces.


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> Wow. Love seeing these Pict's. You both look great. It's helping me style my fuschia WOC which needs more outings. Thanks for sharing. [emoji307]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

msPing said:


> Took this beauty out today, no where to go.. so it's going to the grocery store [emoji41][emoji1316]
> 
> View attachment 3603322
> 
> 
> Mademoiselle Vintage - small size [emoji173]



That is one stunning bag!!  I love the color!


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> MIA from this thread for some time and can see I'm missing all the gorgeous action shots. Lovely everything my CHANEL lovers...what's not to love right. It's CHANEL lol [emoji177]
> 
> I'm trying to use my CHANEL more often. Usually reserved for special occasions but this thread has helped me change things up a bit so I'm taking her out for a day time date with DH to breakfast and gallery exhibition. This is a new styling for me [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603337



I LOVE your bag and all of your accessories look fabulous together!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your bag and all of your accessories look fabulous together!!



Thank you so much! [emoji173]️ I was worried it was overkill ?? (I had a jacket on outside so it toned done the overlook a bit).


----------



## Ketaki

I'm not even a black bag person (love pop colours)! But this reissue is a favourite


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my 17C red mini today with another new Johnny Was kimono. Happy Valentine's Day weekend, friends.


----------



## love2learn

msPing said:


> Took this beauty out today, no where to go.. so it's going to the grocery store [emoji41][emoji1316]
> 
> View attachment 3603322
> 
> 
> Mademoiselle Vintage - small size [emoji173]


Well I dislike grocery shopping, but having this stunning beauty with me would completely take my mind off of it.  Gorgeous!


----------



## love2learn

Ketaki said:


> I'm not even a black bag person (love pop colours)! But this reissue is a favourite
> 
> View attachment 3603404


it looks perfect on you!!  I'm sure a pop of color does also, but you got the ghw with your black and it pops beautifully.


----------



## anglee810

Took my jumbo out for a stroll today.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my 17C red mini today with another new Johnny Was kimono. Happy Valentine's Day weekend, friends.
> View attachment 3603455
> View attachment 3603456


Again, love seeing your mod shots!  Love seeing your casual and dressy attire, but it's great to see how your Chanels go so well with both.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my 17C red mini today with another new Johnny Was kimono. Happy Valentine's Day weekend, friends.
> View attachment 3603455
> View attachment 3603456


Wow DM the red mini is of course gorgeous but seriously these johnny was kimono's are so very cool and pretty! I would totally be addicted and gotta collect them all if I can be lucky enough to live in warmer weather.  so. fun.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, Vanana, with or without all of your gorgeous Chanel pieces.


Thanks DM we have to try for uncle Karl's sake.


----------



## Vanana

Ketaki said:


> I'm not even a black bag person (love pop colours)! But this reissue is a favourite
> 
> View attachment 3603404


True classic of the classics. Looking good!!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Of course everything looks amazing on you and so well put together, but I just keep staring at your jacket  It's just all so gorgeous!  Love the little piggy necklace also!!  Too cute.


Thank you that is so sweet of you   I have been saying how addictive Chanel jackets and cardigans are (even more so than bags for me now)... the only thing that can "somewhat" save me from the addiction of RTW are the even more ridiculously expensive price tags.... it's absolute madness but they're truly wearable art pieces....


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So you already know I LOVE everything you've got on (twinsie!) but hey, I have an extremely similar little pink rosegold crystal piggy (was a keychain but it broke off the ring) from Henri Bendel & I've been trying to figure out how I can turn that sweet little piggie into some type of jewelry item....I'll try to remember to post a pig of it sometime! Can't wait to see all "the delicisous fruits of your chanel labor" shopping!!!



Thanks! If you can believe it... Here's how my day started with the outfit idea (just to give you an idea of what a nutcase I am):
I wanted to wear my new pink camellia brooch... since I think pink goes well with ivory/white and khaki green, I was going to wear my long khaki green coat with the brooch. Then the color of the coat reminded me that I have this cactus brooch _*with* _the pink flowers accent that I have still not yet worn since I bought it.  So *that* made me think about wearing that brooch with my pink chevron tweed coat and the pink chevron mini, and the rest of the rose gold jewelry sort of self explanatory...
see, even my own head hurts reading again how my mind wandered...
You should totally get that piggie changed into a charm for necklace or bracelet 
You know what the saddest part was about my "Chanel shopping"? -> I was not going to go Chanel shopping really... I was at the mall trying to return $30 of items that I got for my kids that didn't fit, and to see what stuff might be around to use my $200 gift card at a department store on...
*somehow* I walked out with bags of Chanels *again.. from 2 places in 1 shopping center within an hour!!!* I hate myself... 
Well the only thing I can say for myself is, we no longer have to be concerned with the gift cards expiring... "mission accomplished"?


----------



## Vanana

chocolateturtle said:


> Omg, I love the chevron flap bag!! and your necklace, I have the exact same one from kate spade!!  the piggy.


I love the chevron mini too it was love at first sight  lovely to be twins on the little piggie necklace. 

I am weak against anything that's icy pink and sparkly at the same time.  When I saw the piggy I thought it would be perfect to go with my other rose gold chanel rectangular mini so it was a no brainer!


----------



## Vanana

Ashleym said:


> Omg gorgeous  love everything!


Thank you


----------



## verychic555

The best combination for stress relief for me...Chanel and coffee...


----------



## verychic555

How could I forget this third ingredient?


----------



## Vanana

HiEndGirl said:


> MIA from this thread for some time and can see I'm missing all the gorgeous action shots. Lovely everything my CHANEL lovers...what's not to love right. It's CHANEL lol [emoji177]
> 
> I'm trying to use my CHANEL more often. Usually reserved for special occasions but this thread has helped me change things up a bit so I'm taking her out for a day time date with DH to breakfast and gallery exhibition. This is a new styling for me [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603337



I love your outfit!!! casual chic Chanel at its best!   However, I especially love love love that necklace!


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928


Wowzers @Vanana!  Everything is just fantastic.  Love your tweed jacket and the Mini and the cactus brooch all together!  I bet your shopping day was one for the record.  Can't wait to see more, although your combo today is out of this world.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tulip2

verychic555 said:


> How could I forget this third ingredient?


Gorgeous Boy you have there.  Give me some of that candy please...


----------



## Tulip2

Chloe_c said:


> Beige Coco Handle. Had wished to get my hands on the one with lizard handle but small size was not available in my local boutique. It's such a lovely bag.
> View attachment 3603057


Gorgeous!  I like the Beige Handle.  Perfect size too.  I would love to see this IRL.


----------



## Tulip2

tv_vt1809 said:


> Using my o-case as a clutch. *Loving this pop of colour*, it certainly brightens up these gloomy days in London


This is just beautiful! Sorry the days are gloomy now, but your o-case turns that frown upside down!   Love you outfit today.  We're setting heat records here on the Gulf Coast (Texas) every week.  It's almost 90 degrees today (let's see that would be around 32 Celsius).    I want some Winter.


----------



## Vienna

All set to sell then hubby talks me out of it [emoji23]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tulip2 said:


> This is just beautiful! Sorry the days are gloomy now, but your o-case turns that frown upside down!   Love you outfit today.  We're setting heat records here on the Gulf Coast (Texas) every week.  It's almost 90 degrees today (let's see that would be around 32 Celsius).    I want some Winter.


Argh! I'm so jealous. I used to live in a Texas and loved the warmth year round. Now I'm in a god forsaken northern state and freezing my Chanels off! 


Vienna said:


> All set to sell then hubby talks me out of it [emoji23]
> View attachment 3603678


Good hubby!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

With my pleated chevron boy today [emoji16]


----------



## pixel_munchkin

JaceTay said:


> On the way for my Eastern Valentine's Day Celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602788



Love this!!


----------



## Kaoli

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, what a beautiful, magazine worthy picture! Look at that stunning view AND bag...your Boy is hot! I love the lock on him.



Thank you! I had that charm on only once, I guess I like the bag without it more


----------



## Vanana

Tulip2 said:


> Wowzers @Vanana!  Everything is just fantastic.  Love your tweed jacket and the Mini and the cactus brooch all together!  I bet your shopping day was one for the record.  Can't wait to see more, although your combo today is out of this world.  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Tulip! Shopping day was nothing near the level of crazy over the cruise collection but did get a couple of interesting things  Thanks for dropping a note. Always appreciated.


----------



## Ice24

First time bringing my coco to work 
Love the puffiness


----------



## K21

My weekend purchase!


----------



## verychic555

Ice24 said:


> First time bringing my coco to work
> Love the puffiness
> View attachment 3603883


One of the most gorgeous chanels I've ever seen. Stunning color!


----------



## verychic555

K21 said:


> My weekend purchase!


Enjoy my friend. I have my eyes on a similar bag. Let us know what you think of the bag when you start using it.


----------



## verychic555

Vienna said:


> All set to sell then hubby talks me out of it [emoji23]
> View attachment 3603678


I'm glad you kept it. It is beautiful and can go with a million outfits.


----------



## nekohime

Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]


----------



## love2learn

verychic555 said:


> The best combination for stress relief for me...Chanel and coffee...


Oh wow!!  This is a velvet Boy?  And in purple!!  So pretty!


----------



## Classicstyle516

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070



Wow you look beautiful! Enjoy your VDay celebration dear!


----------



## love2learn

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


Beautiful pink boy to celebrate V-day with.  Those boots are stunning also.


----------



## love2learn

pixel_munchkin said:


> View attachment 3603759
> 
> With my pleated chevron boy today [emoji16]


Looks great on you!


----------



## love2learn

Ice24 said:


> First time bringing my coco to work
> Love the puffiness
> View attachment 3603883


She's beautiful!  Your twilly adds even more color and charm to such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Chloe_c

Mockingbird255 said:


> Is this from the Chanel Boutique?  Is the color accurate in your picture? It looks like carmel. Love it!!!



Yes it is. It''s last year's collection. The colour is quite accurate. 



love2learn said:


> This color looks amazing on this bag!!  It's a gorgeous bag!!



Thank you, love2learn!



Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous!  I like the Beige Handle.  Perfect size too.  I would love to see this IRL.



Thank you, Tulip2!


----------



## Mockingbird255

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


This is gorgeous. I just bought a pink chevron boy but haven't seen it in person.  I am hoping it's truly pink and not coral. Did you just get your bag and is this close to the real life shade of pink? I hope so because its beautiful in your picture. Thank you for any input.


----------



## Sparkletastic

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


This is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Wow DM the red mini is of course gorgeous but seriously these johnny was kimono's are so very cool and pretty! I would totally be addicted and gotta collect them all if I can be lucky enough to live in warmer weather.  so. fun.


Thank you, Vanana!  I am definitely getting addicted to kimono's, as there are so many gorgeous colors/patterns to choose from. Like I needed another addiction!  


love2learn said:


> Again, love seeing your mod shots!  Love seeing your casual and dressy attire, but it's great to see how your Chanels go so well with both.


Thank you so much, love2learn!


----------



## verychic555

love2learn said:


> Oh wow!!  This is a velvet Boy?  And in purple!!  So pretty!


Thank you. Yes it is velvet. I love velvet and love purple, so it was a winning combination for me.


----------



## Perplexed

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


i love your gorgeous pink boy!! you are almost convincing me that i need a boy chanel in my life!


----------



## Perplexed

my bag of the moment


----------



## K21

Although I have been using it for three days only, I love it!
only drawback is the weight of the bag. Inner lining is all in leather for this one, so you may feel little heavy, but not bad!


----------



## HiEndGirl

anglee810 said:


> Took my jumbo out for a stroll today.
> View attachment 3603524



You look fabulous


----------



## HiEndGirl

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070



Looking stunning head to toe. That bag and those boots [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Using my o-case as a clutch. Loving this pop of colour, it certainly brightens up these gloomy days in London


You look STUNNING from head to toe! Amazing pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

msPing said:


> Took this beauty out today, no where to go.. so it's going to the grocery store [emoji41][emoji1316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603322
> 
> 
> Mademoiselle Vintage - small size [emoji173]


 ha, I LOVE what you wrote! I HATE going grocery shopping, but I would look forward to it if I was carrying your beautiful Mademoiselle! I love  your pretty bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Ketaki said:


> I'm not even a black bag person (love pop colours)! But this reissue is a favourite
> 
> View attachment 3603404


You have THE perfect bag in my book, & you look FANTASTIC with it!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thanks! If you can believe it... Here's how my day started with the outfit idea (just to give you an idea of what a nutcase I am):
> I wanted to wear my new pink camellia brooch... since I think pink goes well with ivory/white and khaki green, I was going to wear my long khaki green coat with the brooch. Then the color of the coat reminded me that I have this cactus brooch _*with* _the pink flowers accent that I have still not yet worn since I bought it.  So *that* made me think about wearing that brooch with my pink chevron tweed coat and the pink chevron mini, and the rest of the rose gold jewelry sort of self explanatory...
> see, even my own head hurts reading again how my mind wandered...
> You should totally get that piggie changed into a charm for necklace or bracelet
> You know what the saddest part was about my "Chanel shopping"? -> I was not going to go Chanel shopping really... I was at the mall trying to return $30 of items that I got for my kids that didn't fit, and to see what stuff might be around to use my $200 gift card at a department store on...
> *somehow* I walked out with bags of Chanels *again.. from 2 places in 1 shopping center within an hour!!!* I hate myself...
> Well the only thing I can say for myself is, we no longer have to be concerned with the gift cards expiring... "mission accomplished"?


 First of all, you are not allowed to hate yourself!! We all LOVE you, so there ain't no hating!! But I DO know what you mean girlfriend, I do, I do!!! Yes, mission accomplished indeed...can't wait to see your newbies!


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


Picture PERFECT, as you always are....drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Alexa67

Perplexed said:


> my bag of the moment


Wonderful bag. Not often to see. I like the beige/black Combo. . Enjoy her more than a Moment.


----------



## Ice24

verychic555 said:


> One of the most gorgeous chanels I've ever seen. Stunning color!


Thank you. Really love this coco with dull red color. Had set my mine to get the black but after I saw this beauty, she is going home with me 



love2learn said:


> She's beautiful!  Your twilly adds even more color and charm to such a beautiful piece.


Thank you. Had a hard time to find suitable twilly for her as my initial choice was not available


----------



## PurseOnFleek

aki_sato said:


> The Friday Chanel day for me : )
> This little cutie seems to garner lots of attention unexpectedly


Love this brooch~


tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my Boy


Thats a beautiful colour 


sacha1009 said:


> Sharing to everyone here my first ever chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602445


Congrats on your first chanel bag!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

JaceTay said:


> On the way for my Eastern Valentine's Day Celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602788


Love your outfit it all is paired so well


Chloe_c said:


> Beige Coco Handle. Had wished to get my hands on the one with lizard handle but small size was not available in my local boutique. It's such a lovely bag.
> View attachment 3603057


This is a beautiful bag. Im loving top handles lately


tv_vt1809 said:


> Using my o-case as a clutch. Loving this pop of colour, it certainly brightens up these gloomy days in London


Takes the whole outfit to a new level [emoji106]


anglee810 said:


> Took my jumbo out for a stroll today.
> View attachment 3603524


Wow such a unique outfit it looks all paired perfect


----------



## PurseOnFleek

K21 said:


> My weekend purchase!


Love the shoes and Absolutely love the bag. Let us know how she is to use


nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


Your outfit is adorable the pink bag suits it well for Vday too


----------



## PurseOnFleek

off to the post office to mail my store sales ~ im loving this chevron urban spirit backpack but sometimes i wish it was the large[emoji30]


----------



## sacha1009

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love this brooch~
> 
> Thats a beautiful colour
> 
> Congrats on your first chanel bag!


Thank u...


----------



## Vanana

Purple rainbow boy today.  Trying out the silk scarf thing... it does keep my neck warm (but not overly so) today as the weather outside is just


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy today.  Trying out the silk scarf thing... it does keep my neck warm (but not overly so) today as the weather outside is just
> View attachment 3604361



Beautiful boy and I LOVE your scarf; the colors are stunning and it ties your whole look together wonderfully, imo.  I could literally stare at your purple boy all day, it must be so fun and mesmerizing to see it change depending on the light.  I can only hope for a bag this color some day.


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy today.  Trying out the silk scarf thing... it does keep my neck warm (but not overly so) today as the weather outside is just
> View attachment 3604361



Love love love your whole outfit Vanana!!  That blouse is so pretty and feminine and of course your rainbow boy is tdf!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my 17C red mini today with another new Johnny Was kimono. Happy Valentine's Day weekend, friends.
> View attachment 3603455
> View attachment 3603456



That mini is just too cute DM. Perfect pop of red for vday [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my Boy



Beautiful boy [emoji173].


----------



## Miss CC

aki_sato said:


> The Friday Chanel day for me : )
> This little cutie seems to garner lots of attention unexpectedly



What a pretty brooch!!  Love the pink flowers.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new iridescent brooch day [emoji4]. Did indoor & outdoor pics as lighting changes up my WOC color with the soft metallic sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599477
> View attachment 3599478



One of my fav wocs...I *need* an iridescent bag  pronto!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> That mini is just too cute DM. Perfect pop of red for vday [emoji4].



Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Love love love your whole outfit Vanana!!  That blouse is so pretty and feminine and of course your rainbow boy is tdf!!


Thank you so much missCC that made my day


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful boy and I LOVE your scarf; the colors are stunning and it ties your whole look together wonderfully, imo.  I could literally stare at your purple boy all day, it must be so fun and mesmerizing to see it change depending on the light.  I can only hope for a bag this color some day.


Thanks so much DM I am experimenting with this so appreciate your kind words of encouragement   
I am sending telepathic messages to Karl for you on the iridescent bags in upcoming season


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage flap:


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> One of my fav wocs...I *need* an iridescent bag  pronto!


thank you kindly sweet friend! Will send a wish for you tonight to the Chanel Fairy that holds that magic pixie dust, that you get one asap!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> I love your outfit!!! casual chic Chanel at its best!   However, I especially love love love that necklace!



Thank you Vanana! Great way to describe it "casual chic" [emoji4][emoji173]️ The necklace is a fabulous piece. It can be worn a number of ways including as a chain belt. One of my most used CHANEL pieces.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy today.  Trying out the silk scarf thing... it does keep my neck warm (but not overly so) today as the weather outside is just
> View attachment 3604361



Love the silk scarf on you! Boy of course is gorgeous.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage flap:



Looking great as alway!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Forgot to post in this thread. Yesterday flying pretty with my Chanel Fuchsia WOC.


----------



## nekohime

Classicstyle516 said:


> Wow you look beautiful! Enjoy your VDay celebration dear!





love2learn said:


> Beautiful pink boy to celebrate V-day with.  Those boots are stunning also.





Mockingbird255 said:


> This is gorgeous. I just bought a pink chevron boy but haven't seen it in person.  I am hoping it's truly pink and not coral. Did you just get your bag and is this close to the real life shade of pink? I hope so because its beautiful in your picture. Thank you for any input.





Perplexed said:


> i love your gorgeous pink boy!! you are almost convincing me that i need a boy chanel in my life!





HiEndGirl said:


> Looking stunning head to toe. That bag and those boots [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Picture PERFECT, as you always are....drop dead gorgeous!



Thank you ladies!! You all are soooo sweet and kind...thank you always for letting me share my pics 
Hope you are all enjoying your Monday!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and a pic with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).


----------



## nekohime

Mockingbird255 said:


> This is gorgeous. I just bought a pink chevron boy but haven't seen it in person.  I am hoping it's truly pink and not coral. Did you just get your bag and is this close to the real life shade of pink? I hope so because its beautiful in your picture. Thank you for any input.



Hi dear! Did u msg me on IG too? Sorry missed ur msg here [emoji120][emoji177] this shade of pink is from SS 2016 ... R u getting the same pink boy? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I think it's a very nice shade of pink not too coral.  But definitely it's a pop of colour.  Hope u like it too!!


----------



## Vanana

HiEndGirl said:


> Love the silk scarf on you! Boy of course is gorgeous.


Thank you! having fun trying new things


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Love love love your whole outfit Vanana!!  That blouse is so pretty and feminine and of course your rainbow boy is tdf!!


----------



## Vanana

nekohime said:


> Hi dear! Did u msg me on IG too? Sorry missed ur msg here [emoji120][emoji177] this shade of pink is from SS 2016 ... R u getting the same pink boy? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I think it's a very nice shade of pink not too coral.  But definitely it's a pop of colour.  Hope u like it too!!
> View attachment 3604854


Nice pretty saturated bubblegum pink!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and a pic with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604777
> View attachment 3604778


So beautiful!!! everything but definitely the mini! Thank you for showing us the lovely view and weather... (so need it right now).


----------



## Vanana

HiEndGirl said:


> Forgot to post in this thread. Yesterday flying pretty with my Chanel Fuchsia WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3604720


What a lovely color in caviar!!!  I peeked there is a lovely tweed coat involved too


----------



## K21

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the shoes and Absolutely love the bag. Let us know how she is to use
> 
> Your outfit is adorable the pink bag suits it well for Vday too


The bad is slightly heavy due to leather inner lining but its awesome! It matches with casual wear and formal!
The shoes is sooo comfortable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

nekohime said:


> Hi dear! Did u msg me on IG too? Sorry missed ur msg here [emoji120][emoji177] this shade of pink is from SS 2016 ... R u getting the same pink boy? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I think it's a very nice shade of pink not too coral.  But definitely it's a pop of colour.  Hope u like it too!!
> View attachment 3604854


This is a nice true pink. Not too baby / pastel and not fuchsia. Beautiful bag!


----------



## nekohime

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a nice true pink. Not too baby / pastel and not fuchsia. Beautiful bag!



[emoji177][emoji177]thanks dear!!!


----------



## love2learn

Perplexed said:


> my bag of the moment


Love the two tone color mix of a neutral and black.  Can look perfect with so many outfits.


----------



## love2learn

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3604316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to the post office to mail my store sales ~ im loving this chevron urban spirit backpack but sometimes i wish it was the large[emoji30]


It's gorgeous


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy today.  Trying out the silk scarf thing... it does keep my neck warm (but not overly so) today as the weather outside is just
> View attachment 3604361


The scarf really is a nice accessory to your outfit!


----------



## love2learn

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage flap:


Wow!!  Everything looks so perfect!  Put your vintage on your shoulder and it looks like you mean business.


----------



## love2learn

HiEndGirl said:


> Forgot to post in this thread. Yesterday flying pretty with my Chanel Fuchsia WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3604720


Such a happy and fun color for a fun bag!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and a pic with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604777
> View attachment 3604778


Perfect setting!  You have the beautiful ocean view and looks to be elevated, nicely presented meal with a glass of red, and your gorgeous mini!  Perfect day and that was just lunch!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> The scarf really is a nice accessory to your outfit!


Thank you!!!  I will keep trying and give the recent investments in scarves some more tries!


----------



## Ice24

Happy Valentine Day 
Out with my new boy


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So beautiful!!! everything but definitely the mini! Thank you for showing us the
> 
> 
> love2learn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect setting!  You have the beautiful ocean view and looks to be elevated, nicely presented meal with a glass of red, and your gorgeous mini!  Perfect day and that was just lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both!!  It really was a lovely day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So beautiful!!! everything but definitely the mini! Thank you for showing us the lovely view and weather... (so need it right now).



Thank you Vanana!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Perfect setting!  You have the beautiful ocean view and looks to be elevated, nicely presented meal with a glass of red, and your gorgeous mini!  Perfect day and that was just lunch!



Thank you love2learn!


----------



## Mockingbird255

nekohime said:


> Hi dear! Did u msg me on IG too? Sorry missed ur msg here [emoji120][emoji177] this shade of pink is from SS 2016 ... R u getting the same pink boy? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I think it's a very nice shade of pink not too coral.  But definitely it's a pop of colour.  Hope u like it too!!
> View attachment 3604854


Yes, I did. LOL!  I followed you to your Instagram to see more pictures and info if possible. I ordered it from Opulent Habits and she found it for me. I will get it next week and I am a little nervous. Brand new with tags but same year as yours. The colors in different pictures seem to change from a beautiful pink to coral. Love the pink but didn't want coral. But love a pop of color. 
Thank you, for answering me.


----------



## nekohime

Mockingbird255 said:


> Yes, I did. LOL!  I followed you to your Instagram to see more pictures and info if possible. I ordered it from Opulent Habits and she found it for me. I will get it next week and I am a little nervous. Brand new with tags but same year as yours. The colors in different pictures seem to change from a beautiful pink to coral. Love the pink but didn't want coral. But love a pop of color.
> Thank you, for answering me.



Anytime[emoji8][emoji8] thanks for following me on IG[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Vanana said:


> What a lovely color in caviar!!!  I peeked there is a lovely tweed coat involved too



Yes a new coat/dress in white with touch of pink/red. First time wearing it. Feeling very stylish lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

love2learn said:


> Such a happy and fun color for a fun bag!



Thanks. Love the pop of colour and  trying it with different looks.


----------



## 2manychins

My newest baby.


----------



## l.ch.

2manychins said:


> My newest baby.


Took my breath away!


----------



## Melbee

2manychins said:


> My newest baby.


Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 2manychins

l.ch. said:


> Took my breath away!




Thank you


----------



## 2manychins

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.




Thank you


----------



## elle_chamb24

Happy Valentine's day❣️❣️


----------



## tabby1997

xx not allowed


----------



## FunBagz

Happy Valentine's Day, TPFers!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3605919


Perfect Chanel for Valentine!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

VDay date nite, taking mini along ❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and a pic with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604777
> View attachment 3604778


Lovely shot Dear my beautiful friend DM!  Perfect lunch with lamb mini with a glass of wine  
Sorry I've missed such pretty posts for a a few days!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

FunBagz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3605919


❤️ your red bag! Which season?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 today.
> View attachment 3600488


Beautiful as always my sweet DM


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC as a clutch, paired with my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602441


Sorry I've been away and totally missed all of your pretty shots DM! What a beautiful outfit with lovely camellia WOC!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> I wore my Chanel chevron fantasy tweed jacket from pre-fall 2016 collection, 17C cruise calfskin rectangular mini, and 17C cactus CC brooch today to go shopping.  It was a VERY fruitful Chanel shopping day...!  more to come later
> 
> Photos of today's outfit, close up of the accessories, and featuring one non-Chanel item: a Kate spade rose gold crystal piggy with wings necklace.
> View attachment 3602925
> View attachment 3602926
> View attachment 3602927
> View attachment 3602928


Perfect match mini with the tweed jacket!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

JaceTay said:


> On the way for my Eastern Valentine's Day Celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602788


Love your entire outfit with shoes and bag, all!  You look so happy with your lovely Chanel,  so cute and pretty


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my 17C red mini today with another new Johnny Was kimono. Happy Valentine's Day weekend, friends.
> View attachment 3603455
> View attachment 3603456


Kimono back again and your square fire Red lamb mini is TDF


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage flap:


You look pretty and fabulous!


----------



## JaceTay

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your entire outfit with shoes and bag, all!  You look so happy with your lovely Chanel,  so cute and pretty



yea, sweetie. I love it so much


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Kimono back again and your square fire Red lamb mini is TDF





shopgirl4cc said:


> Lovely shot Dear my beautiful friend DM!  Perfect lunch with lamb mini with a glass of wine
> Sorry I've missed such pretty posts for a a few days!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful as always my sweet DM





shopgirl4cc said:


> Sorry I've been away and totally missed all of your pretty shots DM! What a beautiful outfit with lovely camellia WOC!



Thank you so much, shopgirl4cc!!!  I truly appreciate all of your lovely and heart-felt comments.  You were missed and I hope that you are well and having a fun day celebrating Valentine's Day with your family.


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3605919


Love this red!!


----------



## Vanana

Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.  

Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?! 

Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.  

Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.
> 
> Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?!
> 
> Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.
> 
> Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!
> 
> View attachment 3606027
> View attachment 3606028
> View attachment 3606045
> View attachment 3606046
> 
> View attachment 3606054
> View attachment 3606055



You look very pretty, so crisp and fresh.  Your brooch and mini are beautiful and I love your soft pink top.  What a lovely gesture from your favorite SA, and you absolutely deserve it!!  Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's dinner.


----------



## nicole0612

Light pink square mini with light gold hardware.




Out for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Perfect match mini with the tweed jacket!


Thank you! Funny thing that when I bought the pink jacket from pre-fall season I had no idea that I would encounter this chevron mini.  So happy they have each other now (and the pink camellia) - these 3 pink items in my collection are so similar in the shade of pink compared to the others.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You look very pretty, so crisp and fresh.  Your brooch and mini are beautiful and I love your soft pink top.  What a lovely gesture from your favorite SA, and you absolutely deserve it!!  Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's dinner.


Thanks DM!!! DH was mesmerized during dinner by the different rainbow colors refracting off the brooch (he was sitting across).  Boys and distraction by shiny things  Glad you like the top. I am always so happy when I find great layering pieces and I was looking for one with texture, soft color and shiny beaded trims.  
I  my SA. What I deserve is a ban but we know it just won't work. We had great dinner, we had fun eating talking and joking  I hope you're having a wonderful day too!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Light pink square mini with light gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3606115
> 
> 
> Out for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 3606116



Happy Valentine's Day Nicole!!  You and your pink mini are looking quite pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.
> 
> Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?!
> 
> Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.
> 
> Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!
> 
> View attachment 3606027
> View attachment 3606028
> View attachment 3606045
> View attachment 3606046
> 
> View attachment 3606054
> View attachment 3606055



You look beautiful as always! Love the pink [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Nicole!!  You and your pink mini are looking quite pretty!



Thank you DM! I just realized I am carrying a pink mini and a diaper bag in the photo  I guess I needed to balance it out!!


----------



## nicole0612

2manychins said:


> My newest baby.



This is so cute!! So bright and fun


----------



## 2manychins

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you DM! I just realized I am carrying a pink mini and a diaper bag in the photo  I guess I needed to balance it out!!




Lol, I was wondering what that was in your other hand.


----------



## 2manychins

nicole0612 said:


> This is so cute!! So bright and fun




Thank you.


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, TPFers!
> View attachment 3605919


Nice bag in a perfect red. Funbagz, but your shirt take my breath, I love these allover hearts on  cloth.


----------



## March786

Hope all of you lovely ladies had a fabulous V Day.
I'm taking my boy out for a girls V-day lunch today  with the classic pearl and cc filigree necklace


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> You look beautiful as always! Love the pink [emoji7]


Thank you! Love your pink mini too! So feminine and cute.  The pale pink with light gold hardware is such a versatile neutral (you get silver and gold - it looked gold for a minute there), and pink really does go well with both but with different vibe. You were doing an awesome job balancing the diaper bag with the mini  Oh I sometimes miss carrying around the diaper bag (I get to hide/carry lots of my own stuff in there too so I always have waaaay more than what I need)


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Light pink square mini with light gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3606115
> 
> 
> Out for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 3606116


Oooooo LOVE LOVE LOVE nicole!! I didn't know you had this fabulous sweet mini! Looking gorgeous girl! I adore that shade of pink. Hope you V-day was wonderful


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.
> 
> Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?!
> 
> Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.
> 
> Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!
> 
> View attachment 3606027
> View attachment 3606028
> View attachment 3606045
> View attachment 3606046
> 
> View attachment 3606054
> View attachment 3606055


Totally chic ensemble (as usual!) & I so love the pic of you in the car w/ that smile as you are ready to open the surprise box! That is awesome!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Totally chic ensemble (as usual!) & I so love the pic of you in the car w/ that smile as you are ready to open the surprise box! That is awesome!


G'morning! Thank you  That was me being extremely giddy with keys in my hand used to open the box... my DH was extremely cautious as whenever I have sharp objects (or anything remotely possible to hurt someone) accidents happen   He tried to lean waaaaay back away from me to avoid bodily harm as I attacked the mail package.


----------



## FunBagz

Jkfashionstyle said:


> ❤️ your red bag! Which season?



Thanks, Jkfashionstyle! This is 15B red caviar with ruthenium hardware.



Vanana said:


> Love this red!!



Thank you, Vanana!  It was the perfect pop of color for VD!



Alexa67 said:


> Nice bag in a perfect red. Funbagz, but your shirt take my breath, I love these allover hearts on  cloth.



Thanks, Alexa67!  The shirt is from Equipment...their silk tops are great!


----------



## FunBagz

shopgirl4cc said:


> Perfect Chanel for Valentine!!



Thanks, Shopgirl4cc!


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Thanks, Jkfashionstyle! This is 15B red caviar with ruthenium hardware.
> Thank you, Vanana!  It was the perfect pop of color for VD!
> Thanks, Alexa67!  The shirt is from Equipment...their silk tops are great!



Thanks for sharing the brand. I saw it's from France. So close to me but never heard before. Unfortunately the hearts are no more in the shop   But I saw one two other very sweet motives.


----------



## l.ch.

First outing of my first Chanel!


----------



## shyla14

Date night deets! [emoji173]


----------



## l.ch.

shyla14 said:


> Date night deets! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606569


Amazing necklace and shoes!


----------



## Kendie26

Used my lambskin Boy zippy wallet as clutch for [emoji177] valentines last night  & again at work today ...


----------



## Tulip2

HiEndGirl said:


> Forgot to post in this thread. Yesterday flying pretty with my Chanel Fuchsia WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3604720


Oh your WOC is gorgeous.  Is this a Golden Class?  I have one in a larger size that's a dark Navy with GHW.  I love that bag.


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and a pic with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604777
> View attachment 3604778


You look particularly lovely today D's Mom!  May I ask what your necklace is?  I love that diamond heart.  It's gorgeous!   Your lunch and view look pretty delicious too.


----------



## jax818

Waiting in line at the drive thru and decided to take a pic of my red lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3606537
> 
> First outing of my first Chanel!


How fun is that?!?!?!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Used my lambskin Boy zippy wallet as clutch for [emoji177] valentines last night  & again at work today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606739


 too many pretty things...


----------



## K21

What I am wearing at work today!


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Waiting in line at the drive thru and decided to take a pic of my red lovely. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3606789


 red chevron


----------



## br_t




----------



## Dextersmom

Tulip2 said:


> You look particularly lovely today D's Mom!  May I ask what your necklace is?  I love that diamond heart.  It's gorgeous!   Your lunch and view look pretty delicious too.



Thank you so much Tulip2!! My necklace is a Roberto Coin.


----------



## Vanana

nekohime said:


> Out with my special [emoji178] boy from hubby celebrating the V day weekend[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] hope u all had a great weekend and thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604070


Missed this photo before - Fantastic as always!!! love how well your boots fit you (so great to find boots that fit perfectly )


----------



## nekohime

Vanana said:


> Missed this photo before - Fantastic as always!!! love how well your boots fit you (so great to find boots that fit perfectly )



Thank you!![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] it took me a long time to find a pair of boots that fit so well and so comfy!! Luv them so much [emoji16][emoji173]️ hope u had a great v-day wkend!


----------



## Martini0317

Vanana said:


> Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.
> 
> Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?!
> 
> Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.
> 
> Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!
> 
> View attachment 3606027
> View attachment 3606028
> View attachment 3606045
> View attachment 3606046
> 
> View attachment 3606054
> View attachment 3606055




LOVE that bag and brooch! I'm loving all the mod shots everyone is posting. Keep em coming! [emoji4]


----------



## Martini0317

March786 said:


> Hope all of you lovely ladies had a fabulous V Day.
> I'm taking my boy out for a girls V-day lunch today  with the classic pearl and cc filigree necklace
> 
> View attachment 3606241



Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Vanana

Another purple rainbow day...


----------



## Ice24

Vanana said:


> Another purple rainbow day...
> View attachment 3607037


You rock with this outfit and the gorgeous boy


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Another purple rainbow day...
> View attachment 3607037



Ok, it's official Vanana, this is my absolute favorite bag of yours and it looks fantastic against your purple and green ensemble.  Those colors really suit you!!


----------



## Vanana

Ice24 said:


> You rock with this outfit and the gorgeous boy





Dextersmom said:


> Ok, it official Vanana, this is my my absolute favorite bag of yours and it looks fantastic against your purple and green ensemble.  Those colors really suit you!!



Thank you 
Love this boy too. Feeling a bit guilty because I have not been so good at using some of the new bags yet at all and yet this boy got a few outings already recently.  DM you do such a great job alternating your bags!  I've been using the same few bags lately I guess the bad weather has something to do with it too. :9  Those pants were actually grey but they turned up greenish in the photos right?!?!! I think it's because the lighting is yellowish. After taking the photos I realized that those pants actually are quite ill fitting now so this may have help me realize it's time to let go of it!


----------



## Brad_SERGIO

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


love it


----------



## MochaCake

Vanana said:


> Another purple rainbow day...
> View attachment 3607037


You are rocking it! Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Tulip2 said:


> Oh your WOC is gorgeous.  Is this a Golden Class?  I have one in a larger size that's a dark Navy with GHW.  I love that bag.



Thank you Tulip2 [emoji4][emoji177]. Yes it's Golden Class. I love this WOC. The clasp is so special. Yours sounds gorgeous too.


----------



## HiEndGirl

2manychins said:


> My newest baby.



Love this yellow [emoji169]


----------



## 2manychins

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this yellow [emoji169]




Thank you, I do too!


----------



## Alexa67

nicole0612 said:


> Light pink square mini with light gold hardware.
> View attachment 3606115
> 
> Out for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 3606116



That's such a cutie   
And you wear her in a outfit.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> too many pretty things...


haha, YOU should talk sweet friend!! Your middle name is "too many pretty things!"...thank you dear


----------



## Kendie26

br_t said:


>


Drop dead GORGEOUS! Wow, what a stunning bag....so sleek. LOVE!


----------



## Tulip2

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Tulip2!! My necklace is a Roberto Coin.


Thank you!  I always enjoy "looking" at Roberto Coin when I go to NM.  This heart necklace is outstanding!


----------



## MochaCake

Vanana said:


> Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.
> 
> Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?!
> 
> Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.
> 
> Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!
> 
> View attachment 3606027
> View attachment 3606028
> View attachment 3606045
> View attachment 3606046
> 
> View attachment 3606054
> View attachment 3606055


What a sweet outfit for Valentine's Day. And that pink mini!! So nice of your SA to send you a V-day gift.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this little collection![emoji177] is that a CHANEL pop vinyl?



Hi, sorry late reply!  No it's Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My black shimmer patent single flap jumbo is nestled in the passenger seat with my favorite mink jacket as we run to meetings today.   

BTW - I got this platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger for Christmas and really love it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2learn said:


> How cute is this!!  Is that an Audrey Hepburn bobble head?


Hi!  Thank you!!  Yes it is!!


Alexa67 said:


> Such a sweet bag you have
> And I like how nice you put the sweet decoration for the picture


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hwd in the passenger seat


----------



## Emerson

Wow, this is my holy grail. If I could have a charcoal jumbo with ruthenium hw in Act II.... 

So elegant and classy!! 




Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3607671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hwd in the passenger seat


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I finally could come back here tonight...I probably have missed so many fun posts of my dear TPF friends in past 1 week... Hope you all had a lovely Valentine days with your favorites Chanels 
These photos is from 2/14 outing to lunch date and dinner  Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers ~ Have a wonderful Thursday evening


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Used my lambskin Boy zippy wallet as clutch for [emoji177] valentines last night  & again at work today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606739


Ohhhh  So beautiful color dear Kendie


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nicole0612 said:


> Light pink square mini with light gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3606115
> 
> 
> Out for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 3606116


Love this shot  Hope you had a wonderful V day


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Valentine's day dinner with DH.  New brooch with iridescent opal like crystals and emerald edge stones, CC grey and white crystals crescent stud earrings, and pink calfskin chevron rectangular mini today.
> 
> Got a surprise V-day gift from my favorite SA. Missed the delivery so went to pick it up at the FedEx facility on the way to dinner. Of course couldn't wait to open so we opened it in the car at the parking lot... Can you blame me?!
> 
> Gorgeous card and a Chanel Chance fragrance set with Eau de Parfume, body wash and lotion.
> 
> Happy V-day fellow Chanel lovers!
> 
> View attachment 3606027
> View attachment 3606028
> View attachment 3606045
> View attachment 3606046
> 
> View attachment 3606054
> View attachment 3606055


This is so cute shot with package in the car Vanana! it made me smile too I can see how you were happy ( your smiling lips in the pic  ) Thank you for sharing your joy & Hope you had a wonderful Valentine dinner


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Hope all of you lovely ladies had a fabulous V Day.
> I'm taking my boy out for a girls V-day lunch today  with the classic pearl and cc filigree necklace
> 
> View attachment 3606241


 Love this all white outfit with beautiful lamb Burgundy boy!!  Hope you had a wonderful Valentine day


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> This is so cute shot with package in the car Vanana! it made me smile too I can see how you were happy ( your smiling lips in the pic  ) Thank you for sharing your joy & Hope you had a wonderful Valentine dinner


Thanks SG4cc!!! I just love opening packages (I think that partially lead to additional on line shopping too...) it's so great to just anticipate and see what's inside (even when you already know what's inside! hahaha).


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3607671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hwd





Emerson said:


> Wow, this is my holy grail. If I could have a charcoal jumbo with ruthenium hw in Act II....
> 
> So elegant and classy!!


Thanks Emerson! Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3607671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hwd in the passenger seat



This is such a stunning beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I finally could come back here tonight...I probably have missed so many fun posts of my dear TPF friends in past 1 week... Hope you all had a lovely Valentine days with your favorites Chanels
> These photos is from 2/14 outing to lunch date and dinner  Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers ~ Have a wonderful Thursday evening
> 
> View attachment 3607892
> 
> View attachment 3607893



So gorgeous, shopgirl4cc!!  Hope your Valentine's Day was as fabulous as you!


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous, shopgirl4cc!!  Hope your Valentine's Day was as fabulous as you!


Thank you my beautiful friend~sweetest DM I believe you had a fabulous Valentine's Day with your sweet hubby 
my hubby and I had really busy month for 2 birthdays  and then V day....too many events in Feb always....phew


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608040


LOVE LOVE LOVE your entire outfit include shoes!!! You're the best owner who can wear that luxury lambskin fluffy tote as such a stylish and casual chic purse!!!!   I truly adore this fluffy lambskin tote on you!! 
Where did you take this cute shot?


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your entire outfit include shoes!!! You're the best owner who can wear that luxury lambskin fluffy tote as such a stylish and casual chic purse!!!!   I truly adore this fluffy lambskin tote on you!!
> Where did you take this cute shot?



You are very kind, my friend!!  Thank you and I took this shot in the restroom, between sessions, at one of the schools I see kids at.


----------



## Lealu

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608040



You always look so amazing! [emoji1]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You are very kind, my friend!!  Thank you and I took this shot in the restroom, between sessions, at one of the schools I see kids at.


You're so cute and sweet! You're kids are blessed to have such a beautiful teacher like you


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're so cute and sweet! You're kids are blessed to have such a beautiful teacher like you


Thank you so much, shopgirl4cc!!  I feel very lucky to have a job that I truly love.  I am actually a therapist and the particular school I was at today had a full length mirror in the restroom, and I thought, why not take a quick pic?!! 


Lealu said:


> You always look so amazing! [emoji1]


That is so sweet of you to say, Lealu!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> This is such a stunning beauty!!!


Thank you DM!


----------



## momshj

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous, shopgirl4cc!!  Hope your Valentine's Day was as fabulous as you!





shopgirl4cc said:


> I finally could come back here tonight...I probably have missed so many fun posts of my dear TPF friends in past 1 week... Hope you all had a lovely Valentine days with your favorites Chanels
> These photos is from 2/14 outing to lunch date and dinner  Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers ~ Have a wonderful Thursday evening
> 
> View attachment 3607892
> 
> View attachment 3607893


So pretty..... Happy Valentine's Day to you as well!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I finally could come back here tonight...I probably have missed so many fun posts of my dear TPF friends in past 1 week... Hope you all had a lovely Valentine days with your favorites Chanels
> These photos is from 2/14 outing to lunch date and dinner  Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers ~ Have a wonderful Thursday evening
> 
> View attachment 3607892
> 
> View attachment 3607893


Wow that is 1 stellar pair of red bags!! What lovelies you have "SG!".that mini chevron is 1 of my all time top numero Uno favorites!!..hope your Valentine's was wonderful.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> I finally could come back here tonight...I probably have missed so many fun posts of my dear TPF friends in past 1 week... Hope you all had a lovely Valentine days with your favorites Chanels
> These photos is from 2/14 outing to lunch date and dinner  Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers ~ Have a wonderful Thursday evening
> View attachment 3607892
> 
> View attachment 3607893



Oh how much I like this cute chevron, in this perfectest red. And you match her well with the additional tote  fantastic combo for VDay have a Good Friday.


----------



## Alexa67

This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425


Super adorbs Alexa! Looks perfect on you....brown is my favorite color so I'm lusting over your mini!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Super adorbs Alexa! Looks perfect on you....brown is my favorite color so I'm lusting over your mini!


Haha thank you sweet Kendie. Yes, brown is such a chamäleon color, work with nearly all and change the shade with the color you match with.


----------



## fashion_junky

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425



Love your whole outfit!!  What season is that mini from?  Love the colour!  Also like your jacket, do you mind me asking where you got it?


----------



## Alexa67

fashion_junky said:


> Love your whole outfit!!  What season is that mini from?  Love the colour!  Also like your jacket, do you mind me asking where you got it?


Thank you fashion junky for your nice words. 
The Mini is from Cruise 17 and the jacket is from Trussardi, it's faux fur but in a great quality. I don't know if it's known out of Europe, its a quite famous Italien label. Perhaps you know Michelle Hunzicker she married the Boss from Trussardi


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425



You look so cute and your mini is a beauty!!


----------



## fashion_junky

Alexa67 said:


> Thank you fashion junky for your nice words.
> The Mini is from Cruise 17 and the jacket is from Trussardi, it's faux fur but in a great quality. I don't know if it's known out of Europe, its a quite famous Italien label. Perhaps you know Michelle Hunzicker she married the Boss from Trussardi



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608040


Is this the medium of large size?


----------



## FunBagz

In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## Dextersmom

MsModernShopper said:


> Is this the medium of large size?



It is the larger version.


----------



## Dextersmom

I love this bag and it looks great on you! QUOTE="FunBagz, post: 31080863, member: 520299"]In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!

View attachment 3608641

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag and it looks great on you! QUOTE="FunBagz, post: 31080863, member: 520299"]In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much, Dextersmom!  I don't carry it often since I don't usually carry very much...but it certainly makes a statement!


----------



## Auvina15

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641


Beautiful outfit and gorgeous bag. The quilts are so puffy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425


Super chic!!! The mini is so adorable... oh my!!!!


----------



## Tsangtastic

With my navy boy.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Wow that is 1 stellar pair of red bags!! What lovelies you have "SG!".that mini chevron is 1 of my all time top numero Uno favorites!!..hope your Valentine's was wonderful.


Thank you~ sweet friend Kendie  I hope you had a wonderful Valentine's day as well!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tsangtastic said:


> With my navy boy.
> View attachment 3608778


Love this!!  So chic!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425



Beautiful shot Alexa!!Perfect outfit and so adorable


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, shopgirl4cc!!  I feel very lucky to have a job that I truly love.  I am actually a therapist and the particular school I was at today had a full length mirror in the restroom, and I thought, why not take a quick pic?!!



Ohhh yes why not, That's an amazing shot at your work! I remember you're an expert with professional career, and yes that is the best thing in a life that you have the job you truly love and you can use your talent  Thank you for sharing your beautiful mod again my dearest beautiful friend! Hope you're having a wonderful Friday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> My black shimmer patent single flap jumbo is nestled in the passenger seat with my favorite mink jacket as we run to meetings today.
> 
> BTW - I got this platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger for Christmas and really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607668


Oh @Sparkletastic I love this Patent Single Flap Jumbo!  I have 3 single flaps & I love them to pieces!  Jumbo's are my favorite and I'm in love with Patent too.  Where did you find this gorgeous handbag, or did you buy it yourself way back when?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641



What a lux look of beautiful Lambskin! Happy Friday to you too Funbagz!


----------



## Tulip2

Casual Friday at the office today with my White/Black/Silver Python Loafers.  I've really enjoyed these cute & very comfy flats!


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> You look so cute and your mini is a beauty!!


Thanks Dextersmom truly with this jacket I fell like the little polar bear


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3608641


Wow, what a soft elegant wow-amazing-bag. You should wear her very often.


----------



## Alexa67

Auvina15 said:


> Super chic!!! The mini is so adorable... oh my!!!!


Thank you so much dear Auvina


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> 
> View attachment 3608870


 
Beautiful shot bag twin buddy!  Hope you have a wonderful weekend as well xo


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shot Alexa!!Perfect outfit and so adorable


Happy to read your nice words


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> View attachment 3608870


Oh there is today the second red, truly cheerful Mini  And she catch all the sunlight, yeah!  I wish you a relaxing weekend too.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tulip2 said:


> Casual Friday at the office today with my White/Black/Silver Python Loafers.  I've really enjoyed these cute & very comfy flats!
> View attachment 3608876


Look so comfy and stylish!  It makes me smile when see you're happy with your amazing Chanel collection always 

Btw Tulip, I've been enjoying extra fun emoji since you kindly told me where to find them -
See?  
Again just wanted to say ~ Thank you for your sweet heart Tulip Hope you have a nice weekend


----------



## Tulip2

shopgirl4cc said:


> Look so comfy and stylish!  It makes me smile when see you're happy with your amazing Chanel collection always
> 
> Btw Tulip, I've been enjoying extra fun emoji since you kindly told me where to find them -
> See?
> Again just wanted to say ~ Thank you for your sweet heart Tulip Hope you have a nice weekend


I'm so glad you're enjoying a much larger selection of fun emoji's!  I was afraid they were gone there for a while.  Was so glad to find them too because I'm usually on my computer when I'm perusing TPF.
Happy weekend to you too.  I'm so glad it's Friday.  Long week but very productive so I guess that's good.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Oh there is today the second red, truly cheerful Mini  And she catch all the sunlight, yeah!  I wish you a relaxing weekend too.


You're darling always so sweet,Thank you Alexa 
Well....I've been so busy and tired since my poor girl finally got sick and I've been sleepless... Now she've got better thankfully. So...yes cheerful red is necesssry in my life 
Hope you have a fun & wonderful weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> 
> View attachment 3608870


What a gorgeous red!!! I love the fur too!


----------



## Auvina15

Tulip2 said:


> Casual Friday at the office today with my White/Black/Silver Python Loafers.  I've really enjoyed these cute & very comfy flats!
> View attachment 3608876


Stunning casual!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous red!!! I love the fur too!


Thank you dear Auvina!


----------



## Sparkletastic

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641


Ooooh! What a delicious looking bag. So nice and puffy. May I ask what year and season this is from?


Tulip2 said:


> Oh @Sparkletastic I love this Patent Single Flap Jumbo!  I have 3 single flaps & I love them to pieces!  Jumbo's are my favorite and I'm in love with Patent too.  Where did you find this gorgeous handbag, or did you buy it yourself way back when?


Thanks! I wish I had bought it before. But I am the dumb bunny who didn't start collecting Chanels til 2 years ago.   I purchased her through Boutique Patina.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! What a delicious looking bag. So nice and puffy. May I ask what year and season this is from?
> 
> Thanks! I wish I had bought it before. But I am the dumb bunny who didn't start collecting Chanels til 2 years ago.   I purchased her through Boutique Patina.


I feel the same Sparkletastic, late comer for Chanels, late better than never.


----------



## Tulip2

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning casual!!!


I like that - stunning casual.  I think you've just described these loafers perfectly! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks! I wish I had bought it before. But I am the dumb bunny who didn't start collecting Chanels til 2 years ago.   I purchased her through Boutique Patina.


Oh you're no "dumb bunny"!   I'm sure you're much younger than me.    We start buying Chanel when we can afford Chanel.  My first was for my 50th Birthday - a Black Caviar Jumbo with Gold HDW Single Flap in 2008.  Your's is a lovely Vintage SF that's for sure.  I think you're lucky you found it!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> 
> View attachment 3608870



That has to be the most beautiful mini of all time!!  The color looks so saturated and cheerful!!  I love it so much!   Wishing you a beautiful weekend, my friend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> That has to be the most beautiful mini of all time!!  The color looks so saturated and cheerful!!  I love it so much!   Wishing you a beautiful weekend, my friend.


My beautiful friend DM  Thank you soo much for your sweet comment always you're always the sweetest friends  your gentle heart always cheer me up and makes me feel warm and smile 
I hope you're having a nice Friday and joyful weekend


----------



## Vanana

Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!  

Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent ) 

Happy Fri-yay!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608040


oh look!!! new baby's outing!!! so cute and casual! looove your shoes!!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425


Gorgeous casual Friday look Alexa!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641


ARGH lamb classics are soooooo stunning!!! nothing like chanel lamb.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> 
> View attachment 3608870


ARGH  that red!!!!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my M/L reissue tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my pink chevron mini had posed with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092


Sooo cute!! What a fun story you share!  Happy Fri -day to you too


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> oh look!!! new baby's outing!!! so cute and casual! looove your shoes!!
> 
> Thank you Vanana!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092



You are adorable with your french fry toy.  My Walter would love it!!  You and your reissue are also looking lovely!


----------



## love2learn

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425


Love browns and this one is gorgeous!!!  Looks perfect with your cute scarf and jacket.


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641


Everything looks perfect!  Just sitting in your lap against your scarf and cardigan your Jumbo looks stunning!


----------



## love2learn

Tsangtastic said:


> With my navy boy.
> View attachment 3608778


Well, love the Boy (and love bags in navy in general), but those boots are TDF!!  Everything looks perfect!


----------



## love2learn

Tulip2 said:


> Casual Friday at the office today with my White/Black/Silver Python Loafers.  I've really enjoyed these cute & very comfy flats!
> View attachment 3608876


They do look very comfy, but also chic!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You are adorable with your french fry toy.  My Walter would love it!!  You and your reissue are also looking lovely!


Thanks DM! Yup I bet Walter would love it too


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092


LOVE seeing your tweed reissue  I can't say I've ever seen the french fries toy before, but is very cute and what a sweet hubby you have!  Surprises like that are the best!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> LOVE seeing your tweed reissue  I can't say I've ever seen the french fries toy before, but is very cute and what a sweet hubby you have!  Surprises like that are the best!


Thanks! I get obsessive over random stuff and he indulges me   Have a great weekend!


----------



## 2manychins

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092



You look so cute.  I love the tweed bags but I worry about them pilling from wear. Or my dogs jumping up and snagging one. The French fry toy is adorable.  Is it a child or dog toy?  My tiny boys would love it.


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous casual Friday look Alexa!


Thanks Vanana luckily I work as an engineer and can go often very casual but on Friday I do it much more and love so much all what's smooth and comfy. In this im still a bit like a Child


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092



Oh yeeees, I remember this French fries, it was over christmas and my thinking how funny toys she found for her action pic 
And today you create again a wonderful "look" the jacket and the bag is TDF and together they let me breath very deep.


----------



## Alexa67

love2learn said:


> Love browns and this one is gorgeous!!!  Looks perfect with your cute scarf and jacket.


Thank you love2learn   Happy to read your kind words


----------



## amstevens714

jenian said:


> My chosen bag for the day [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3593532



Your bag is gorgeous but that watch!!


----------



## amstevens714

yinnie said:


> As some regular tpfers may know, I've been longing to wear some chanels that I recently purchased but have been unable to due to large pregnant belly and swollen feet to enjoy my new minis (strap too short) and sandals.
> 
> Well I'm now happy to present, the newest "boy" to my family!!! A real boy, born on 2/2 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Here he is accompanying me for my first cup of coffee since giving birth, with a very expensive chanel "bedrail" [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3596405
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to wear these, bought over the last few months... all due to my pregnancy chanel craving lol
> 
> View attachment 3596407
> 
> View attachment 3596424




Congratulations!! Beautiful baby  and bags!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Oh yeeees, I remember this French fries, it was over christmas and my thinking how funny toys she found for her action pic
> And today you create again a wonderful "look" the jacket and the bag is TDF and together they let me breath very deep.


Thank you glad you like the French fries too  have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Thanks Vanana luckily I work as an engineer and can go often very casual but on Friday I do it much more and love so much all what's smooth and comfy. In this im still a bit like a Child


Oh I often wonder if I should have been an engineer hahaha you have a huge and beautiful collection I hate that we can't always carry them all to work. I sneak carrying most by turning the logo on inside but some bags are just too fancy looking they had to be weekend only too   but it sure gives another fun thing to look forward to


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> In the office today with my Jumbo lamb w/shiny ruthenium hardware.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3608641


I seriously & most desperately NEED & WANT THIS phenomenal bag!!!! Major major bag lust....you are so lucky FunBagz!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092


Girl! No joke, I had my twin tweed out yesterday too!! You look way better though! Love the FF story...too cute!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> 
> View attachment 3608870


that's a true SHOW STOPPER!! So incredible! You are making me want to carry my red CF today my dear!


----------



## Vanana

2manychins said:


> You look so cute.  I love the tweed bags but I worry about them pilling from wear. Or my dogs jumping up and snagging one. The French fry toy is adorable.  Is it a child or dog toy?  My tiny boys would love it.


Thank you I guess it is possible for tweed bags to pill but I think it is more dependent on the material that made up the tweed and how tight the weaving is. Personally I don't like it super tightly woven because I like the texture of tweed but it can't be too fuzzy either for fear of durability. It's a fine line 
You are right about the love of the animals might not be too healthy for tweed 

The French fries toy is definitely for human child like me   however I was just being mean to my DH this morning by throwing one of the fries past hI'm and asked him to go fetch. He tried to kill me.  As always he failed again. Some people just lack conviction. 

Based on that I think it would be great for puppy playing fetch.


----------



## chanelious

Movie date with the kiddos ️today with my 
vanity case in large [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Girl! No joke, I had my twin tweed out yesterday too!! You look way better though! Love the FF story...too cute!


Awesome must wear the tweed before winter is over


----------



## Vanana

chanelious said:


> View attachment 3609549
> 
> 
> Movie date with the kiddos ️today with my
> vanity case in large [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Nice photo everything look so cool


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Awesome must wear the tweed before winter is over



My thoughts & sentiments exactly!![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Decided on a pop of red today...[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



2nd pic taken outside makes color more warm, slight orange red (?) but it's truly a classic true red..go figure!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Decided on a pop of red today...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609568
> 
> 2nd pic taken outside makes color more warm, slight orange red (?) but it's truly a classic true red..go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609569


Hey hey hey how dare you wear this gorgeous red when I don't have mine yet?! Hahaha soooo kidding. I do have a raspberry red that i love but a red mini will likely join us sometime. This is so gorgeous girl!!! Beautiful bag for a beautiful day!!!!!


----------



## Law

Taking my burgundy coco loop and tweed loafers out for a spot of shopping and dinner out in London


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> that's a true SHOW STOPPER!! So incredible! You are making me want to carry my red CF today my dear!


Thank you so much my sweet friend Red Chanel is actually "necessary" in my life who survive in cold winter in east coast LOL!!!  Cuz you know so much "flu attacks" on kids at elementary school finally my little girl got it from her classmates this month  that means, I did not sleep much for a whole week  Now she got back normal and all is well. 

Awww Kendie I really really have been waiting excitedly the time and can't wait to see your mod shot with that your GORGERS RED LAMB ml!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Decided on a pop of red today...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609568
> 
> 2nd pic taken outside makes color more warm, slight orange red (?) but it's truly a classic true red..go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609569



OMG OMGYAY finally!!!! I just saw this!! GORGEOUSNESS!!!!
It is AMAZING RED!! I'm also impressed by the color shade in the house and in the natural light outside


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chanelious said:


> View attachment 3609549
> 
> 
> Movie date with the kiddos ️today with my
> vanity case in large [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I love this shot! Stylish mom outfit! Hope you have a fun movie date with your kids


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Decided on a pop of red today...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609568
> 
> 2nd pic taken outside makes color more warm, slight orange red (?) but it's truly a classic true red..go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609569



I LOVE your red beauty so much and it looks wonderful on you, my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.


----------



## Vienna

NYC with my camel boy today [emoji173]


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Decided on a pop of red today...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609568
> 
> 2nd pic taken outside makes color more warm, slight orange red (?) but it's truly a classic true red..go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609569


Ufff, what a bag  it's like a magnet, try to capture my finger through the screen to touch the softness. 
The red on both pictures is in each case adorable. On the second she is really like...fire!?!, no words. No, there is no orange it's true red. But I know red is so difficult to catch on a picture, with each ray of light it looks different.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're darling always so sweet,Thank you Alexa
> Well....I've been so busy and tired since my poor girl finally got sick and I've been sleepless... Now she've got better thankfully. So...yes cheerful red is necesssry in my life
> Hope you have a fun & wonderful weekend!


Dear shopgirl, happy to read your little girl is getting better. Hope you will find at weekend a quiet time perhaps a girls movie with your kid on the sofa


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG OMGYAY finally!!!! I just saw this!! GORGEOUSNESS!!!!
> It is AMAZING RED!! I'm also impressed by the color shade in the house and in the natural light outside





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your red beauty so much and it looks wonderful on you, my friend!!!





Alexa67 said:


> Ufff, what a bag  it's like a magnet, try to capture my finger through the screen to touch the softness.
> The red on both pictures is in each case adorable. On the second she is really like...fire!?!, no words. No, there is no orange it's true red. But I know red is so difficult to catch on a picture, with each ray of light it looks different.





Vanana said:


> Hey hey hey how dare you wear this gorgeous red when I don't have mine yet?! Hahaha soooo kidding. I do have a raspberry red that i love but a red mini will likely join us sometime. This is so gorgeous girl!!! Beautiful bag for a beautiful day!!!!!


You gals are all the best & I send you much love!
Shopgirl4cc- thank you dear & you know how much I'm obsessed w/ your red Chanel! You are right- it IS a necessity! So sorry your daughter caught the flu but happy she is back to normalBe well dear friend!
Dextersmom- thanks Love & I adore your look of the day w/ your most special Chanel.
Alexa67-you are so cute & sweet, thank you! Reds (for me) are super hard to capture true color in pics
Vanana darlin- I know yours ( your red) will be coming soon & I know it will be a stunner, dream bag


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776


You are ALWAYS  beautiful  ....that pic of Dex & Walter is so freakin adorable!! I just showed my hubby & he thumbed up them! He wants a boy cat desperately


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776


WOW DM the color of your sweater looked super stunning with the black lamb, so very very luxe.    Thank you so much for the photos of the kitties, they are super cute posing like that! super stars!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Dear shopgirl, happy to read your little girl is getting better. Hope you will find at weekend a quiet time perhaps a girls movie with your kid on the sofa


Thank you Alexa! You're so sweet  Yes that's exactly what we gonna do this evening  Movie time with honey herb tea for her  Her daddy will cook for us energy fillet BBQ dinner, And maybe some little PF time for her mommy with a glass of wine after she sleeps healthily and peacefully...
I hope you have a fabulous weekend my dear sweet friend


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776


Stunning look. Wishes to your boys. Bags are something fantastic, but so see something around is a nice and welcome interruption   So don't mind to do it again


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776


Awwww adorable pairs!! Dexter look handsome boy as always  AND You look FABULOUS dear beautiful friend!! I hope you're having a fantastic weekend


----------



## Kendie26

Vienna said:


> NYC with my camel boy today [emoji173]
> View attachment 3609789


Such an awesome, hot Boy! No doubt NYC is checking him out!


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you Alexa! You're so sweet  Yes that's exactly what we gonna do this evening  Movie time with honey herb tea for her  Her daddy will cook for us energy fillet BBQ dinner, And maybe some little PF time for her mommy with a glass of wine after she sleeps healthily and peacefully...
> I hope you have a fabulous weekend my dear sweet friend


That sounds perfect  bon appetite 
Yes had today a bit wellness and now relaxing, yeahhh


----------



## Honeyhorse

Rainny day today but I still want to take my bright red bag out


----------



## Alexa67

Vienna said:


> NYC with my camel boy today [emoji173]
> View attachment 3609789


Vienna, the camel with RHW is so beautiful.  
Have a good time in NYC


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vienna said:


> NYC with my camel boy today [emoji173]
> View attachment 3609789


Your cool boy is the best match purse & edgy style in NYC!  I hope you have a fun and fantastic weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Honeyhorse said:


> Rainny day today but I still want to take my bright red bag out


Beautiful Red! Great choice! Red Chanel is such a fun way to enjoy in Rainy cloudy day! I hope you enjoy a fun weekend!


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## GiannaCC

Shopping!


----------



## topglamchic

Tulip2 said:


> Casual Friday at the office today with my White/Black/Silver Python Loafers.  I've really enjoyed these cute & very comfy flats!
> View attachment 3608876



Tulup2, this is ridiculous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]please share details. I'm in love. 
Your collection is outstanding!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You gals are all the best & I send you much love!
> Shopgirl4cc- thank you dear & you know how much I'm obsessed w/ your red Chanel! You are right- it IS a necessity! So sorry your daughter caught the flu but happy she is back to normalBe well dear friend!
> Dextersmom- thanks Love & I adore your look of the day w/ your most special Chanel.
> Alexa67-you are so cute & sweet, thank you! Reds (for me) are super hard to capture true color in pics
> Vanana darlin- I know yours ( your red) will be coming soon & I know it will be a stunner, dream bag



Thank you my friend!!! You have such a gentle spirit Yes thank you! my girl got normal now
Oh Yes, Red Chanel is definitly  "needed" in our lives. In my case I could even say....I wouldn't be such a cheerful mom for my kid if I didn't have my Red Chanels....Yep, I am a survivor in such a cruel mommies would here   LOL Just kidding  
I truly ADORE your beautiful Red LAMBSKIN ml!You're lucky to found her that gorgeous red and I believe it meant to be yours 
I sometimes feels Chanel plays something love game with us via their purses...hahaha   I've missed many years "my red" on M/L classic flap and I can't wait what kinds Red on M/L that Chanel would release this fall/winter...?  Hopefully beautiful shade of red like yours comes back again in near future


----------



## Auvina15

chanelious said:


> View attachment 3609549
> 
> 
> Movie date with the kiddos ️today with my
> vanity case in large [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


So chic and stylish, love everything in this pic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Decided on a pop of red today...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609568
> 
> 2nd pic taken outside makes color more warm, slight orange red (?) but it's truly a classic true red..go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609569


Fantastic RED!!!! You nailed it, Kendie....HUGE LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776


Totally LOVE, your accessories, the bag, and of course your adorable boys are no exception!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Honeyhorse said:


> Rainny day today but I still want to take my bright red bag out


Breathtaking red, so pretty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092


Absolutely beautiful, your bag is a stunner!!! Such a sweet hubby, you're very lucky girl!!!


----------



## 2manychins

Vanana said:


> Thank you I guess it is possible for tweed bags to pill but I think it is more dependent on the material that made up the tweed and how tight the weaving is. Personally I don't like it super tightly woven because I like the texture of tweed but it can't be too fuzzy either for fear of durability. It's a fine line
> You are right about the love of the animals might not be too healthy for tweed
> 
> The French fries toy is definitely for human child like me   however I was just being mean to my DH this morning by throwing one of the fries past hI'm and asked him to go fetch. He tried to kill me.  As always he failed again. Some people just lack conviction.
> 
> Based on that I think it would be great for puppy playing fetch.



Lol men, sometimes they just can't take a joke.  My little four pound boys would love playing with those.  Do you remember who made them?


----------



## 2manychins

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776




You look so cute, I love that shade of purple, and so much better with your gorgeous bag.  Those boys are too cute, I bet your cinnamon boy has a lot of character.  I've had two cinnamon and champagne boys, they brought so much joy into our lives.


----------



## Vanana

2manychins said:


> Lol men, sometimes they just can't take a joke.  My little four pound boys would love playing with those.  Do you remember who made them?


 the brand is yummy world.


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, your bag is a stunner!!! Such a sweet hubby, you're very lucky girl!!!


Thank you. we have fun


----------



## Vanana

Honeyhorse said:


> Rainny day today but I still want to take my bright red bag out


HOLY FIRETRUCK RED!!! Love love love this color and the style is so very fun too! Is this glazed calfskin? gorgeous!!!


----------



## 2manychins

Vanana said:


> the brand is yummy world.



Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

March786 said:


> Hope all of you lovely ladies had a fabulous V Day.
> I'm taking my boy out for a girls V-day lunch today  with the classic pearl and cc filigree necklace
> 
> View attachment 3606241



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L love today and I couldn't help but include this shot of my boys, as they were looking so adorable watching me take these pic's...hope you don't mind.
> View attachment 3609774
> View attachment 3609775
> View attachment 3609776



Gorgeous classic M/L! Looking stunning as usual[emoji173]


----------



## Vienna

230 Fifth NYC with my boy [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous classic M/L! Looking stunning as usual[emoji173]





Kendie26 said:


> You are ALWAYS  beautiful  ....that pic of Dex & Walter is so freakin adorable!! I just showed my hubby & he thumbed up them! He wants a boy cat desperately





Vanana said:


> WOW DM the color of your sweater looked super stunning with the black lamb, so very very luxe.    Thank you so much for the photos of the kitties, they are super cute posing like that! super stars!!!





Alexa67 said:


> Stunning look. Wishes to your boys. Bags are something fantastic, but so see something around is a nice and welcome interruption   So don't mind to do it again





shopgirl4cc said:


> Awwww adorable pairs!! Dexter look handsome boy as always  AND You look FABULOUS dear beautiful friend!! I hope you're having a fantastic weekend



You are all so incredibly sweet and kind and thoughtful, and I truly thank you for your compliments!!!


----------



## jax818

Running errands with my classic woc (chains tucked in)


----------



## Dextersmom

2manychins said:


> You look so cute, I love that shade of purple, and so much better with your gorgeous bag.  Those boys are too cute, I bet your cinnamon boy has a lot of character.  I've had two cinnamon and champagne boys, they brought so much joy into our lives.


Thank you 2manychins!! Yes, our Dexter is a very special boy, more like a human than a cat, really.  He is incredibly kind, loving and sensitive and boy is he a talker!  He will stare into my eyes and meow and meow, as if we are having a conversation, which of course we are.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> 230 Fifth NYC with my boy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3610056



You and your boy are looking gorgeous and I love that purple lighting!


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> Running errands with my classic woc (chains tucked in)
> View attachment 3610061



I probably use that exact woc more than any other of my bags, it is just so cute and practical!!  Yours looks great and I love your nail polish color!


----------



## lvly808

Vienna said:


> 230 Fifth NYC with my boy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3610056



That is my favorite rooftop. Always a good time there. And great photo op.


----------



## Honeyhorse

Vanana said:


> HOLY FIRETRUCK RED!!! Love love love this color and the style is so very fun too! Is this glazed calfskin? gorgeous!!!


I am actually not sure if it's called  glazed but I am pretty sure it's calfskin 
SA only told me that it was treated to make it look like a vintage style.


----------



## bunnie159

..looks nice for me))) I am really glad I bought it )))))


----------



## Alexa67

GiannaCC said:


> Shopping!


You look with your vintage gem great. This model Chanel should bring out again, definitely a 1+++


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Fantastic RED!!!! You nailed it, Kendie....HUGE LOVE!!!


you are always way too kind/generous but I thank you sweetest friend! xoxo


----------



## amstevens714

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3597619



Love all the windows too!


----------



## amstevens714

Tulip2 said:


> I have bought pre-loved from Fashionphile & Yoogi's.  I trust them but that's about it.  Better to be safe than sorry where Chanel is concerned.



I completely agree. I have one other seller I buy from but otherwise all my Chanel's have come from fashionphile.


----------



## SugarHazard

Alexa67 said:


> This morning I was not so in hurry like usual, so there was time for a winter casual Friday pic. Hoping spring will come quickly.
> View attachment 3608424
> View attachment 3608425



You look great! I have the same scarf and I love it.


----------



## amstevens714

jay88 said:


> Thought ild share my yesterday's outfit including my Chanel of the day
> View attachment 3598880




I adore this bag - gorgeous !


----------



## SugarHazard

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092



He buys you Chanel and toys? He's definitely a keeper.


----------



## SugarHazard

GiannaCC said:


> Shopping!



Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## amstevens714

GiannaCC said:


> Thank you ladies!
> It was an very, very lucky finding... I couldn´t believe it and hat it authenticated two times (authenticate4u and etinceler) - it is authentic and from 1996! It´s in almost perfect condition and I´m in love!




It's really gorgeous! May I ask where you snagged this beauty?


----------



## Alexa67

Vienna said:


> 230 Fifth NYC with my boy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3610056


Yeah, girls and boy having fun


----------



## Vanana

SugarHazard said:


> He buys you Chanel and toys? He's definitely a keeper.


Hahaha right?!?!


----------



## Alexa67

SugarHazard said:


> You look great! I have the same scarf and I love it.


Thanks SugarHazard 
Yeah, I see your lovely heart scarf beside your beautiful Celine on your avatar. When I saw this new pattern it love on the first few


----------



## jay88

amstevens714 said:


> I adore this bag - gorgeous !



Thank you [emoji4] x


----------



## SugarHazard

Alexa67 said:


> Thanks SugarHazard
> Yeah, I see your lovely heart scarf beside your beautiful Celine on your avatar. When I saw this new pattern it love on the first few



I agree! It's so adorable. 
I felt guilty at first because it's so much more than the regular print... but I got over it. Hehe


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]


----------



## Alexa67

SugarHazard said:


> I agree! It's so adorable.
> I felt guilty at first because it's so much more than the regular print... but I got over it. Hehe


That was for me the same. But each heart is it worth  and not often to see. I'm sure we will have a long time fun with it. And I realize now more and more a small voice who asked for the cashmere/silk for spring


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]


Hui what do my sharp eyes see .... a working turnlock WOC for my girl Kendie, yeahhh she found one. And the chevron with the black HW is fantastic  really really she is wonderful


----------



## Vienna

Had to bring my boy out again today [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Hui what do my sharp eyes see .... a working turnlock WOC for my girl Kendie, yeahhh she found one. And the chevron with the black HW is fantastic  really really she is wonderful


Ha you are the cutest!! Kindest Thanks to you sweet Alexa! I do love the working turnlock on this baby!


----------



## Tulip2

topglamchic said:


> Tulup2, this is ridiculous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]please share details. I'm in love.
> Your collection is outstanding!


Code is:  G30709 Y15703 purchased April 2015.  HTH!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]


The photo really shows off how nice and puffy the chevrons are!  Hope you enjoyed the lovely day outside. That in combo with the beautiful new bag should make a super happy day! 

BTW we were also nail color twins... until today that is.. just went back to my sparkly pink today  Also a little news: Got a ring to match our little pink crystal piggy and another fun brooch on the way to me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]



Fabulous WOC!!!


----------



## UpTime

Tulip2 said:


> Oh @Sparkletastic I love this Patent Single Flap Jumbo!  I have 3 single flaps & I love them to pieces!  Jumbo's are my favorite and I'm in love with Patent too.  Where did you find this gorgeous handbag, or did you buy it yourself way back when?


Tulip, I would love  to hear & see your collection. Please share here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/960256/


----------



## jenian

On our way for late lunch with dh and my boy [emoji4].


----------



## nekohime

Not out with my Chanel bag but out with my new cc brooch from this season (+ my new LV mini backpack...[emoji28][emoji16]) hope u r all having a fantastic weekend!! Thanks for letting me share!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SugarHazard

Alexa67 said:


> That was for me the same. But each heart is it worth  and not often to see. I'm sure we will have a long time fun with it. And I realize now more and more a small voice who asked for the cashmere/silk for spring



 LOL. Yes! Because it's a limited collection! The more hearts, the more love.


----------



## SugarHazard

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]



You look beautiful, as always. 
The new WOC is adorable and so cool! 

I hope you can help me, I'm trying to decide between the fuchsia mademoiselle WOC and the lucky charms WOC. Which do you think I should get? I love pink but I also love crystals and how cute the charms are. I'm so confused.


----------



## petit oiseau

Wearing my sling back flats today. Very chic and comfortable. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> The photo really shows off how nice and puffy the chevrons are!  Hope you enjoyed the lovely day outside. That in combo with the beautiful new bag should make a super happy day!
> 
> BTW we were also nail color twins... until today that is.. just went back to my sparkly pink today  Also a little news: Got a ring to match our little pink crystal piggy and another fun brooch on the way to me.





SugarHazard said:


> You look beautiful, as always.
> The new WOC is adorable and so cool!
> 
> I hope you can help me, I'm trying to decide between the fuchsia mademoiselle WOC and the lucky charms WOC. Which do you think I should get? I love pink but I also love crystals and how cute the charms are. I'm so confused.





Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous WOC!!!


Thanks to all of you fine ladies!
Vanana~dying to see your newest CJ!!! My standard nail color was always pink up until last year when I got on the grey craze (that's Dior "gris trianon" in mod).
DM~you were my inspiration on my 2 WOC's my friend!! Thus they are both named after your kitties!!
SugarHazard~that's so sweet of you, I sincerely appreciate your kind words. Gosh, I usually hesitate in giving out my opinion as to which item someone should purchase, unless there's some type of clear signal that I see in terms of their decision. Ultimately it's up to each individual & I would hate to steer someone in the wrong direction! Both of your choices are great. Maybe you just need to look at them both a little more & let the decision come to you (I find that it usually does, & if it doesn't, then I take that as a sign that I probably don't want or need it bad enough) When I'm confused about a decision, I usually don't buy...I wait until the answer finds its way to me. This probably isn't helping you...sorry!! Best of luck deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Not out with my Chanel bag but out with my new cc brooch from this season (+ my new LV mini backpack...[emoji28][emoji16]) hope u r all having a fantastic weekend!! Thanks for letting me share!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3611092


I LOVE this on your sweet cape/jacket!!


----------



## FunBagz

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful outfit and gorgeous bag. The quilts are so puffy!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> What a lux look of beautiful Lambskin! Happy Friday to you too Funbagz!





Alexa67 said:


> Wow, what a soft elegant wow-amazing-bag. You should wear her very often.





Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! What a delicious looking bag. So nice and puffy. May I ask what year and season this is from?





Vanana said:


> ARGH lamb classics are soooooo stunning!!! nothing like chanel lamb.





love2learn said:


> Everything looks perfect!  Just sitting in your lap against your scarf and cardigan your Jumbo looks stunning!





Kendie26 said:


> I seriously & most desperately NEED & WANT THIS phenomenal bag!!!! Major major bag lust....you are so lucky FunBagz!!



Thank you, all!  @Sparkletastic , she is from 15C/2015 Cruise.  I love the shiny ruthenium hardware on the black lamb.  IRL, the hardeware looks like a dark silver/almost black.


----------



## SugarHazard

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to all of you fine ladies!
> 
> SugarHazard~that's so sweet of you, I sincerely appreciate your kind words. Gosh, I usually hesitate in giving out my opinion as to which item someone should purchase, unless there's some type of clear signal that I see in terms of their decision. Ultimately it's up to each individual & I would hate to steer someone in the wrong direction! Both of your choices are great. Maybe you just need to look at them both a little more & let the decision come to you (I find that it usually does, & if it doesn't, then I take that as a sign that I probably don't want or need it bad enough) When I'm confused about a decision, I usually don't buy...I wait until the answer finds its way to me. This probably isn't helping you...sorry!! Best of luck deciding!




Whoa Kendie, you are so right! My confusion and indecision means that neither one is good enough. I mostly like the Mademoiselle because it's pink and I like the Lucky Charms WOC because it's special. What I really want is a pink WOC that has a working turnlock.  Because this is so hard to find, I was just settling. I really should just keep looking until I find my dream WOC. Thanks so much Kendie! You really helped me sort out my feelings.
Big big hugs to you for being so wise and such an awesome friend.


----------



## kellytheshopper

@ Kendie....that WOC [emoji7] amazing!!! Stunning!!

Ok not MY Chanel in action, but it is A Chanel in action. I thought this was so cool and wanted to share. Went to the Fashion Institute of Technology Museum in NYC this weekend, one of the exhibits right now is "Paris Refashioned", if you're in the area, it's a quick walk through but very cool! Lots of vintage Dior, Givenchy, some Chanel, etc. They had this beautiful 2.55!!! So pretty, just modeling there [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

SugarHazard said:


> Whoa Kendie, you are so right! My confusion and indecision means that neither one is good enough. I mostly like the Mademoiselle because it's pink and I like the Lucky Charms WOC because it's special. What I really want is a pink WOC that has a working turnlock.  Because this is so hard to find, I was just settling. I really should just keep looking until I find my dream WOC. Thanks so much Kendie! You really helped me sort out my feelings.
> Big big hugs to you for being so wise and such an awesome friend.


Well I'm happy if it did help in some way! That's just the "method" I usually follow when making bag purchases. I did have to learn the hard way though...I've made plenty of not-so-great choices from indecision & impulse buys, & ended up having to donate or sell them due to non-use so now I just follow the "I MUST have it; I'm IN LOVE w/ it rule" for luxury brands like chanel. I have no doubt you WILL find a dream bag that just grabs you & you know you have to have it....& in my book, pink is always fabulous!!


----------



## Kendie26

kellytheshopper said:


> @ Kendie....that WOC [emoji7] amazing!!! Stunning!!
> 
> Ok not MY Chanel in action, but it is A Chanel in action. I thought this was so cool and wanted to share. Went to the Fashion Institute of Technology Museum in NYC this weekend, one of the exhibits right now is "Paris Refashioned", if you're in the area, it's a quick walk through but very cool! Lots of vintage Dior, Givenchy, some Chanel, etc. They had this beautiful 2.55!!! So pretty, just modeling there [emoji4]
> View attachment 3611188


So cool! Thank you for posting this kellytheshopper....that is a truly breathtaking bag & pic!!


----------



## Doodles78

Headed to Chicago.... David Schwimmer is sitting in First Class.


----------



## Arielgal

Out shopping with my nude beige boy  



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tulip2

UpTime said:


> Tulip, I would love  to hear & see your collection. Please share here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/960256/


Yes, I saw that Thread.  I haven't had the time to look through it yet.  I'm really looking forward to it though.  I do need to get some photos of my 3 Vintage SF's.  Life is getting in the way of my fun right now.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]


She is the beauty, indeed!!! Love love the black hw, tdf!


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Out shopping with my nude beige boy
> View attachment 3611230
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very chic! The lghw looks gorgeous on this boy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Doodles78 said:


> Headed to Chicago.... David Schwimmer is sitting in First Class.


Truly classic. My favorite C.  Happy trip!!!


----------



## Emme93

makeupmama said:


> Little Miss Boy had a little fun with me and DH at date night tonight


Love


----------



## Emme93

FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!


Love


----------



## Emme93

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3313411
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone! [emoji195][emoji254]


----------



## Emme93

kellytheshopper said:


> @ Kendie....that WOC [emoji7] amazing!!! Stunning!!
> 
> Ok not MY Chanel in action, but it is A Chanel in action. I thought this was so cool and wanted to share. Went to the Fashion Institute of Technology Museum in NYC this weekend, one of the exhibits right now is "Paris Refashioned", if you're in the area, it's a quick walk through but very cool! Lots of vintage Dior, Givenchy, some Chanel, etc. They had this beautiful 2.55!!! So pretty, just modeling there [emoji4]
> View attachment 3611188


----------



## GiannaCC

Alexa67 said:


> You look with your vintage gem great. This model Chanel should bring out again, definitely a 1+++





SugarHazard said:


> Love the bag and your outfit!





amstevens714 said:


> It's really gorgeous! May I ask where you snagged this beauty?



Thank you! This bag is sooo comfortable and holds so much stuff... It´s my favourite bag now! I got it from Vestiaire Collective, the price was affordable and it was love at first sight.


----------



## Alexa67

GiannaCC said:


> Thank you! This bag is sooo comfortable and holds so much stuff... It´s my favourite bag now! I got it from Vestiaire Collective, the price was affordable and it was love at first sight.


Oh it's from VC, so perhaps I should watch there a bit more. Normally the prices there much to high. Love on the first view is the best. For me too, when I saw your picture here


----------



## nekohime

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE this on your sweet cape/jacket!!



Thank you @Kendie26 [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> She is the beauty, indeed!!! Love love the black hw, tdf!


Thank so much dearest friend! YOU have quite the collection of Beauties & Booties yourself!!!  I'm in your fan club girl!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Arielgal said:


> Out shopping with my nude beige boy
> View attachment 3611230
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


you look great! and you must be in a warm part of the world with shorts and sandals!! lucky


----------



## katetea

First time out with my square mini classic flap!


----------



## SugarHazard

katetea said:


> First time out with my square mini classic flap!
> 
> View attachment 3611581



Cute outfit! You look great!


----------



## Dextersmom

katetea said:


> First time out with my square mini classic flap!
> 
> View attachment 3611581



LOVE your mini! It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new red lambskin WOC.


----------



## shortyty

Didn't quite know where to post these but wanted to share flatlays of my reissue, wallet and woc


----------



## susiana

At Celine store with my classic flap ...[emoji4]


----------



## 2manychins

My favorite rainy day bag.


----------



## Arielgal

Auvina15 said:


> Very chic! The lghw looks gorgeous on this boy!!!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look great! and you must be in a warm part of the world with shorts and sandals!! lucky



Thank you for your kind words, Auvina15 and ccbaggirl89. you hit the nail on the head, I am from Singapore..n it's shorts n sandals most of the time..


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611821
> View attachment 3611822
> View attachment 3611823


That is so beautiful! Love the red and it's outstanding against black lace


----------



## Vanana

shortyty said:


> Didn't quite know where to post these but wanted to share flatlays of my reissue, wallet and woc


Photos like these lead to poor shopping habits


----------



## shopgirl4cc

katetea said:


> First time out with my square mini classic flap!
> 
> View attachment 3611581



Your square mini look great on you!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611821
> View attachment 3611822
> View attachment 3611823



OMG  Congratulation my beautiful friend!! Your new RED LAMBSKIN WOC is gorgeous as you!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

susiana said:


> At Celine store with my classic flap ...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611940



You look pretty and graceful with the beautiful dress & classic ml flap!


----------



## LovingLV81

With me to run errands and just in general my bag for right now


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]


OH MY Soo sleek and edgy WOC on you my friend!!! Big congratulation!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend


----------



## Tulip2

kellytheshopper said:


> Ok not MY Chanel in action, but it is A Chanel in action. I thought this was so cool and wanted to share. Went to the Fashion Institute of Technology Museum in NYC this weekend, one of the exhibits right now is "Paris Refashioned", if you're in the area, it's a quick walk through but very cool! Lots of vintage Dior, Givenchy, some Chanel, etc. They had this beautiful 2.55!!! So pretty, just modeling there [emoji4]
> View attachment 3611188


Oh wow, the Museum at FIT is my very favorite place to go when in NYC.  Valerie Steele has done an amazing job with their fashion collection.  I've loved every exhibit I've seen there.   Leave it to Valerie to have a 2.55 from 1965.  Valerie rocks!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254



What puffy quilts! Gorgeous as always!  
Yep warmer in east coast Hope you enjoyed as well Xo


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG  Congratulation my beautiful friend!! Your new RED LAMBSKIN WOC is gorgeous as you!!!!





Vanana said:


> That is so beautiful! Love the red and it's outstanding against black lace


Thank you shopgirl4cc and Vanana!! You are both very kind!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254



I will never get tired of gazing at this beauty!! Hope your family dinner was pleasant.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I will never get tired of gazing at this beauty!! Hope your family dinner was pleasant.





Chanel7Chanel said:


> What puffy quilts! Gorgeous as always!
> Yep warmer in east coast Hope you enjoyed as well Xo





Vanana said:


>



Thank you my beautiful friends Chanel lovers You guys are the best and so sweet Hope you all have a nice Tuesday


----------



## missminibulles

Arielgal said:


> Out shopping with my nude beige boy
> View attachment 3611230
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow so beautiful


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my 225.


----------



## Alexa67

katetea said:


> First time out with my square mini classic flap!
> 
> View attachment 3611581


Wonderful cool outfit. With you the Square rocks


----------



## Alexa67

susiana said:


> At Celine store with my classic flap ...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611940


Wow, you are my picture of a perfect lady  great bag and I'm fallen in love with your dress, is unbelievable


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel chevron lamb tote with Versace cat eye sunnies.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> View attachment 3612254


INDEED, she is really extremely puffy. Nice, very well chosen, my dear. Don't laugh now, when I saw this pic I went to my closet and compared your with mine and ..... your is more puffy


----------



## chicnfab

At LV Calgary with my chanel eyelet


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> At LV Calgary with my chanel eyelet


Dear chicnfab, I absolutely like this bag  especially it is so unique and you wear her with this nice jacket so well


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OH MY Soo sleek and edgy WOC on you my friend!!! Big congratulation!!!


thank you again dearest! I do indeed love this woc! Love you too!


----------



## Arielgal

missminibulles said:


> Wow so beautiful


Thank you, your black pleated chevron is also TDF n hard to get . Have you used it yet?


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Dear chicnfab, I absolutely like this bag  especially it is so unique and you wear her with this nice jacket so well


Thank you so much @Alexa67.. im bundle up since it's still winter here.. I'm always after with seasonal pieces, I find them very unique..thank you again for your kind words


----------



## Tulip2

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel chevron lamb tote with Versace cat eye sunnies.


Wow, this tote is gorgeous!  Very pretty color way too.


----------



## Tulip2

chicnfab said:


> At LV Calgary with my chanel eyelet


You & your Chanel are both gorgeous! Hope you had a wonderful day Chanel shopping!


----------



## chicnfab

Tulip2 said:


> You & your Chanel are both gorgeous! Hope you had a wonderful day Chanel shopping!


Awww that's so sweet of you.. did a little bit of damage already..:-!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3612461





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611821
> View attachment 3611822
> View attachment 3611823



Beautiful as always DM!!  And your new woc is stunning!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254



Soooo sooo puffy!!  Such a gorgeous classic flap [emoji173].


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new WOC (so black hardware) from current 17p season[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610717
> View attachment 3610718
> 
> It's super warm here today...like springtime [emoji253]



Congrats on your new woc kendie!!!  Another great addition to your beautiful family. Does it have a working turnlock?  Love the so black hw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173].


----------



## Miss CC

Love gold so much. Boy bag with my Cartier love and juc bracelets.  Happy Tuesday everyone!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally little bit warmer in east coast today ( well, slightly... ) and pretty sunny sky today  This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze   Thanks for letting me share~  Finally relaxed weekend starts...Hope you all have a nice Friday & fabulous weekend, Chanel lovers & TPF friends ~
> 
> View attachment 3608870



O.m.g.  Love love love your red mini. Such a pretty picture against the darker colors.


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Casual Friday with LBJ, jeans, and my reissue 225 tweed flap.  Bonus: came home from work, lift up the blanket and saw this French fries toy that I was obsessed with since I saw it at a store and regret that I didn't buy it - it's just so fun and i'm an immature child  (you will see earlier on my posting of pink chevron mini posed in an action photo with this toy before).  My DH is the best husband in the world today for this very nice surprise - soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Each French fry is velcroed to the inside of the box so you can take them out and have French fries fights (of course we would *never* do anything so violent )
> 
> Happy Fri-yay!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3609091
> View attachment 3609092



Casual fridays are the best!!  And what a sweet DH. Your French fry toy is too cute [emoji173].


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611821
> View attachment 3611822
> View attachment 3611823


This red is so gorgeous!  You look so cute and carefree!  It all looks perfect together!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Love gold so much. Boy bag with my Cartier love and juc bracelets.  Happy Tuesday everyone!! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612676





Miss CC said:


> Congrats on your new woc kendie!!!  Another great addition to your beautiful family. Does it have a working turnlock?  Love the so black hw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173].


WOW your pic is utterly stunning Miss CC!! It belongs in a magazine!
Thanks for your compliment on my new so black WOC & yes, it is indeed a working turnlock!


----------



## love2learn

susiana said:


> At Celine store with my classic flap ...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611940


WoW!!  Love your cf of course, but that dress is stunning!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3612461


Gorgeous Chevron reissue on beautiful lady!!  I adore your casual chic style and love how you paired with beautiful purple sweater with scarf You're gorgeous as always DM


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3612461


Gosh, I really love your outfit today!!  Love purples or fuchsias, and really  your scarf!!  And of course I adore your reissue!!


----------



## love2learn

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel chevron lamb tote with Versace cat eye sunnies.


OMG!!  This is one stunning tote!!!  Love it!!  Love the sunnies too!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> INDEED, she is really extremely puffy. Nice, very well chosen, my dear. Don't laugh now, when I saw this pic I went to my closet and compared your with mine and ..... your is more puffy


You're so adorable Alexa  Thank you for your sweetness I guess its not so much difference of the puffinesses that's sometimes effected by some lighting and angle too in the pic


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> At LV Calgary with my chanel eyelet


Such eye candy!!  What year is this from?


----------



## love2learn

Miss CC said:


> Love gold so much. Boy bag with my Cartier love and juc bracelets.  Happy Tuesday everyone!! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612676


I don't know which to stare at more?  Your BEAUTIFUL jeweled arm or your BEAUTIFUL Boy?  Gorgeous picture.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Soooo sooo puffy!!  Such a gorgeous classic flap [emoji173].





Miss CC said:


> O.m.g.  Love love love your red mini. Such a pretty picture against the darker colors.


Thank you Miss CC! You're always such a sweetest


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Love gold so much. Boy bag with my Cartier love and juc bracelets.  Happy Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612676


OMG You've got JUC too!?  GORGEOUSNESS!! BIG CONGRATS Dear friend!!!  I remember your LOVE is still newer too Ohhh Sooooo gorgeous on you with your LOVE!!!!  Happy Tuesday dear lovely!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> Such eye candy!!  What year is this from?


Thank you..it was mid 2015.. they have woc version as well which is lovely as well..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> thank you again dearest! I do indeed love this woc! Love you too!


 
I love you too~ my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Gosh, I really love your outfit today!!  Love purples or fuchsias, and really
> your scarf!!  And of course I adore your reissue!!


Thank you so much love2learn! 


Miss CC said:


> Beautiful as always DM!!  And your new woc is stunning!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you Miss CC! 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous Chevron reissue on beautiful lady!!  I adore your casual chic style and love how you paired with beautiful purple sweater with scarf You're gorgeous as always DM


Thank you shopgirl4cc!!  You are such a sweetheart!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]whoa! Those are the BEST looking puffy quilts around!! Perfect pic & bag dear! [emoji177][emoji119]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love gold so much. Boy bag with my Cartier love and juc bracelets.  Happy Tuesday everyone!! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612676



I LOVE your Boy and your gorgeous arm candy, Miss CC!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254



Beautiful!


----------



## cabbagekid

Cannot get enough of the Boys in my life!


----------



## Alexa67

cabbagekid said:


> Cannot get enough of the Boys in my life!
> View attachment 3612922


Great bag, looks beautiful and with washed blue Jeans superb.


----------



## chicnfab

Calgary Nordstrom inside the washroom lol with my boy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]whoa! Those are the BEST looking puffy quilts around!! Perfect pic & bag dear! [emoji177][emoji119]


Thank you my dearest friend, You're always such a sweetest!!! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you HeartMyMJs!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cabbagekid said:


> Cannot get enough of the Boys in my life!
> View attachment 3612922


Gorgeous Chevron Boy!! I love love chevron new med boy mine is old med size and calfskin chevron is the best sturdy Chanel ever!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Calgary Nordstrom inside the washroom lol with my boy



Beautiful boy! Navy with Gold HW is such a perfect combo   i love your chic style with casual denim & fur


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful boy! Navy with Gold HW is such a perfect combo   i love your chic style with casual denim & fur


Thanks @shopgirl4cc ..


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Calgary Nordstrom inside the washroom lol with my boy


Ooops, that's how a washroom looks in Calgary???  You never should come Europe, nope never
And this nice boy looks great on you


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Ooops, that's how a washroom looks in Calgary???  You never should come Europe, nope never
> And this nice boy looks great on you


Yeahhh.. looks like hotel lobby.. thanks you so much @Alexa67... ohhhh Europe is in my bucket list..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

This oldie Half moon WOC is the most easiest cross body for dairy grocery shopping - "The Key" is a convenient magnet closure  Thanks for letting me share. Hope you all have a nice Wednesday


----------



## ChloePanda168

Alexa67 said:


> Wonderful cool outfit. With you the Square rocks


So cute! What size is this?


----------



## Vanana

First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.  
I think this bag will get used plenty 
different photos to show color variation.


----------



## ChloePanda168

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656


 Do you have a photo of it crossbody and how tall are you?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Edit: I was going to post "family shot" kinds thread then somehow I made mistake to post here   So I edited and delated, move to the thread 
 Hope everyone have a nice Wednesday evening


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656


Such a nice casual chic style & perfect size on you Vanana!  Thanks for sharing for the color shade indoor and outdoor, yes very interesting and beautiful color!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656


It looks so great on you!!! It’s a plus to be able to wear crossbody!


----------



## cabbagekid

Alexa67 said:


> Great bag, looks beautiful and with washed blue Jeans superb.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous Chevron Boy!! I love love chevron new med boy mine is old med size and calfskin chevron is the best sturdy Chanel ever!



Thank you! I tend to play favourites with my Boys. And I'd have to agree that this series of the calfskin Chevron Boy is incredibly sturdy! [emoji307]


----------



## Vanana

SoLoveCC said:


> It looks so great on you!!! It’s a plus to be able to wear crossbody!


Thank you I am quite frankly surprised at how functional this is to use! (beyond expectation when I bought it). I'm so glad I got the small size vs. the mini size. I really like how the mini size looked (so cute and elegant!) but opted for the small size because I realized how annoyed I would be when I can't fit things inside (I have to take a few attempts in order to "wedge" my phone into the bag - that would be annoying while using). Therefore, although mini size was my favorite from a look perspective, I bought small size for practicality. So glad that I did because while the bag looks great, it's so very easy to use I think I will reach for it often!


----------



## Vanana

ChloePanda168 said:


> Do you have a photo of it crossbody and how tall are you?


Here are some photos from when it was part of my December reveal while cross body and handheld. I'm 5'8"


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vanana said:


> Thank you I am quite frankly surprised at how functional this is to use! (beyond expectation when I bought it). I'm so glad I got the small size vs. the mini size. I really like how the mini size looked (so cute and elegant!) but opted for the small size because I realized how annoyed I would be when I can't fit things inside (I have to take a few attempts in order to "wedge" my phone into the bag - that would be annoying while using). Therefore, although mini size was my favorite from a look perspective, I bought small size for practicality. So glad that I did because while the bag looks great, it's so very easy to use I think I will reach for it often!


You chose the perfect size of coco handle!!!
I am wondering if the handle will crash the waist when wear crossbody...it seems that the handle is quite stiff.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Such a nice casual chic style & perfect size on you Vanana!  Thanks for sharing for the color shade indoor and outdoor, yes very interesting and beautiful color!


Thanks Chanel loves making these chameleons!


----------



## Vanana

SoLoveCC said:


> You chose the perfect size of coco handle!!!
> I am wondering if the handle will crash the waist when wear crossbody...it seems that the handle is quite stiff.


good & interesting question I think it very much depends on your height (where it falls on your body) and your shape.  For me, it didn't dig into my waist as the handle falls exactly the part where my waist curves in so it sort of works out.   since the strap length and size is so different on the coco handles, I really think people should test out the size and how they hang on them in person before deciding on size.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656



Beautiful color and this silhouette looks great on you! 


Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656


----------



## chocolateturtle

Vanana said:


> Here are some photos from when it was part of my December reveal while cross body and handheld. I'm 5'8"
> View attachment 3613742
> View attachment 3613743
> View attachment 3613744


You look so lovely with the coco handle!! Makes me want one too!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vanana said:


> good & interesting question I think it very much depends on your height (where it falls on your body) and your shape.  For me, it didn't dig into my waist as the handle falls exactly the part where my waist curves in so it sort of works out.   since the strap length and size is so different on the coco handles, I really think people should test out the size and how they hang on them in person before deciding on size.


Right
I am just 5’6” 
Definitely need to try and see if the coco handle fit my curve.
I eye on the mini as it’s so cute! I find that I enjoy using the mini size Chanel bags more than the bigger size


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> This oldie Half moon WOC is the most easiest cross body for dairy grocery shopping - "The Key" is a convenient magnet closure  Thanks for letting me share. Hope you all have a nice Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 3613518
> 
> View attachment 3613519


What a sweet WOC & she looks brand spankin' NEW!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656


Hip Hip Hooray, your Coco got OUT!!! Once again you look AMAZING, you never ever disappoint w/ your mods! But hey, I'm wondering if your other fab blue chanel (bright blue chevron) might feel a little jealous that there's "a new blue" in town (in your closet)?!! Obviously they are 2 very different bags, stunning on their own accord!


----------



## Kendie26

This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

SoLoveCC said:


> Right
> I am just 5’6”
> Definitely need to try and see if the coco handle fit my curve.
> I eye on the mini as it’s so cute! I find that I enjoy using the mini size Chanel bags more than the bigger size


I really like the mini size's look too! but maybe it's the shape of the bag or something, I can't fit my stuff in there without working the "puzzle" a bit to stack it just perfectly so I decided it's not for me as I don't have the patience to do that everytime I go in/out of the bag or have to stretch the bag. It's more like the capacity of the square mini to me but in different shape? So I think if you carry stuff that fits square mini then the mini coco should be easy for you to do.  That, and also the fact that mini coco cannot cross body because chain is shorter.  though honestly the bag IMO looks much better when shoulder carried anyway. If you're slightly shorter than me, my guess is that the bag would hit you at the hips when cross body (in small size) which is perfect as the handle should not dig into your waist at all (the bag would bounce against your hip and handle would stick out on top not towards you). sigh... I love the mini size too... so very cute especially in colors!!!!!   good luck with your choice and getting one!  Personally I think for handbag size both mini and small works well based on your preference. The medium and large size to me feels more like a work tote size/use as they feel much bigger.


----------



## Vanana

chocolateturtle said:


> You look so lovely with the coco handle!! Makes me want one too!!


Thanks CT!!  I wasn't sure at first on the style but it's quite convenient to use and glad I decided to take this one. It's funny because it's supposed to look more feminine and structured but I find it to be a nice casual every day kind of bag, probably because it's size/leather/structure/somehow made me feel that it translates quite well with casual use.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful color and this silhouette looks great on you!


Thanks DM!!!  I ran around town all day and it was actually a good companion and quite carefree. pleasantly surprised myself!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Hip Hip Hooray, your Coco got OUT!!! Once again you look AMAZING, you never ever disappoint w/ your mods! But hey, I'm wondering if your other fab blue chanel (bright blue chevron) might feel a little jealous that there's "a new blue" in town (in your closet)?!! Obviously they are 2 very different bags, stunning on their own accord!


Thank you my friend!  haha funny "new blue in town" I do love a nice blue bag! they're so versatile to wear (even the bright ones) as I use them similar to black but it's not black!  it's good since I wear lots of jeans also.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124


So jelly... I need a Chanel grey   Looks so nice against neutral too!  Hope dinner was nice!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vanana said:


> I really like the mini size's look too! but maybe it's the shape of the bag or something, I can't fit my stuff in there without working the "puzzle" a bit to stack it just perfectly so I decided it's not for me as I don't have the patience to do that everytime I go in/out of the bag or have to stretch the bag. It's more like the capacity of the square mini to me but in different shape? So I think if you carry stuff that fits square mini then the mini coco should be easy for you to do.  That, and also the fact that mini coco cannot cross body because chain is shorter.  though honestly the bag IMO looks much better when shoulder carried anyway. If you're slightly shorter than me, my guess is that the bag would hit you at the hips when cross body (in small size) which is perfect as the handle should not dig into your waist at all (the bag would bounce against your hip and handle would stick out on top not towards you). sigh... I love the mini size too... so very cute especially in colors!!!!!   good luck with your choice and getting one!  Personally I think for handbag size both mini and small works well based on your preference. The medium and large size to me feels more like a work tote size/use as they feel much bigger.


You are an expert of Chanel
I have a jumbo but when I go to work, I carry my balenciaga regular city because I have to carry so many stuff (esp my Chanel long wallet).
I found that I could not put anything in if I put my long wallet in the jumbo. It became the least usage Chanel to me.
However, I love it so much. I will think about how to use it more.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124


Wow  look so sleek with this edgy grey flap!!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124


well, your grey baby got as an excuse for long term sitting in the closet an apearance for an important dinner. Oh you are such a good collector. 
Dear, you look so good with the grey classic and to have it with RHW fullfill the syle. If the result of the dinner was even so good like your outfit I can say congratulation.


----------



## chicnfab

At West Edmonton mall with my boy


----------



## Vanana

SoLoveCC said:


> You are an expert of Chanel
> 
> I have a jumbo but when I go to work, I carry my balenciaga regular city because I have to carry so many stuff (esp my Chanel long wallet).
> I found that I could not put anything in if I put my long wallet in the jumbo. It became the least usage Chanel to me.
> However, I love it so much. I will think about how to use it more.



I see the dilemma, I can tell from reading how much you miss your jumbo!!!   

Forgive me, I preach Chanel _and_ carrying less  so I rant...

I used to carry lots and use only large long wallets.  Then one day just simply made up my mind and decided that I need to carry less (no more excuses - shoulders and neck hurt!!! but more importantly those smaller size bags look soooooo goooooood  - you see - health reason was not the most motivating sadly. I do not have my priorities straight...  ).  I quickly went through everything I carry and saw that most of the stuff I have NEVER used (they were "just in case" - aspirin bottle, band-aids, packs of tissue paper, pens, letters and papers of things I had to deal with at the moment, etc.), then the large wallet with loyalty cards, receipts and coins!

I forced myself to re-define what I *need* daily vs. for specific occasion (e.g., Band-Aid is needed if I'm going with kids to an amusement park but not everyday). Then I decided that my essential will entail SLGs for 2 core needed items and 1 item to carry all the "extras": 1) keys & car key fob, 2) small Chanel card case, and 3) a small zippered pouch for incidental items (Chanel mini o-case or smaller). 

Basically, if the stuff don't fit into the mini-o case or tiny coin pouch, they don't belong in my daily. So I fold up 2 tissues into the pouch.  yup I allow myself 2 tissues and replenish as needed - no catastrophe struck yet and if I had a cold or something I would add packs of tissue to my essentials outside of the pouch and consider using a slightly larger bag those few days if needed. I put an elastic hair tie, a small nail clipper for chipped/broken manicures (very useful tool for more than nail emergencies), I also wrap 2 aspirin pills in a small transparent tiny plastic sleeve. If I need to handle any letters or paperwork, I just snap photos of the content and delete after they're addressed. Receipts simply goes into the handbag pocket/zipper compartment and they go into a receipt box when I empty my bag as I get home (I change/rotate bags at least daily - top of my standing jewelry box is my bag staging area ).  My husband is responsible to rotate these 3 receipt boxes end of each month downwards and empty the bottom one out and then move it to the top - as the receipts from that box should have expired (typically store policies do not allow exchange/returns more than 90 days anyways so I set up a system for my husband to take care of it that way. 3 small plastic receipt boxes of diff color ordered by color sequence of rainbow, of course  , each holds 1 month worth of receipts and then they rotate downward each month until it's on the bottom and gets emptied to rotate to the top. It might be the best thing we ever did because it is simple and effective - even those folks who scan receipts in order to get rid of it can tell you that it takes effort to remember to scan right away or they pile up or get lost.  We just toss them into the top box and forget about it. You also always know where to look for your receipt based on approximate timing of when you bought the stuff.  Coins go into my jacket/pants pockets and into a bin when I get home, which then gets emptied into coinstar machine when full during supermarket visits. If I don't carry cards, it seems counterintuitive for me to carry heavy coins...

Then the biggest item in my bag back then.. the long and often full wallet (which used to stress me out to look through and clear things out... who has time for that?!)

I realized that 90% of my wallet contains those store loyalty cards that I rarely or only occasionally use, and receipts.  I used to have receipts that are so squished that when i finally located them on the bottom of the wallet they look like a paper ribbon!  Over a year ago, I downloaded one of those free apps onto my phone that allows me to use the phone camera to scan the barcode of those loyalty card accounts or type the account #s in, ever since then, all my loyalty account cards are on my phone so I can pull up for the stores to scan (I take a picture of the card for reference and then throw the cards out).  Now I only carry my Chanel snap button card case which contains some cash, driver license, 2 credit cards, insurance card, and a bank ATM card.  It opened up a whole new world of small handbags for me and the ease to switch bags easily (such freedom!) which is a serious need if one has no self control and blew too much $ into Chanel bags 

I must say though, that once I stopped carrying my long wallets... my handbag purchases went up significantly (there is DIRECT correlation between the 2 points of data ). it opened up a whole new world of Chanel bag options for me - Please take that as a warning 

But I'm lucky that I don't have much essentials beside the very basic as everyone's needs are different. I recall reading about ladies in London needing to bring an umbrella with them at all times which makes sense and also made it difficult to use a mini or M/L as a daily bag, and someone who has serious allergies would need to carry an epi-pen which would take up space for example....  

The only sad part is that my husband in the past bought me this REALLY cute Fendi tweety long wallet that is simply awesome, colorful and adorable which I love very much... unfortunately it's now just sitting in its pretty box waiting for the day when I might carry it as a casual clutch? sigh... #HandbagProblems


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> At West Edmonton mall with my boy


Totally chic AND fab


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow  look so sleek with this edgy grey flap!!


I know right?!?! I seriously need something like this...


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Totally chic AND fab


Thanks @Vanana


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124



What a perfect neutral!!  Hope your dinner was a success!


----------



## ChloePanda168

Vanana said:


> Here are some photos from when it was part of my December reveal while cross body and handheld. I'm 5'8"
> View attachment 3613742
> View attachment 3613743
> View attachment 3613744


It looks really good! Thank you for the photos


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> I see the dilemma, I can tell from reading how much you miss your jumbo!!!
> 
> Forgive me, I preach Chanel _and_ carrying less  so I rant...
> 
> I used to carry lots and use only large long wallets.  Then one day just simply made up my mind and decided that I need to carry less (no more excuses - shoulders and neck hurt!!! but more importantly those smaller size bags look soooooo goooooood  - you see - health reason was not the most motivating sadly. I do not have my priorities straight...  ).  I quickly went through everything I carry and saw that most of the stuff I have NEVER used (they were "just in case" - aspirin bottle, band-aids, packs of tissue paper, pens, letters and papers of things I had to deal with at the moment, etc.), then the large wallet with loyalty cards, receipts and coins!
> 
> I forced myself to re-define what I *need* daily vs. for specific occasion (e.g., Band-Aid is needed if I'm going with kids to an amusement park but not everyday). Then I decided that my essential will entail SLGs for 2 core needed items and 1 item to carry all the "extras": 1) keys & car key fob, 2) small Chanel card case, and 3) a small zippered pouch for incidental items (Chanel mini o-case or smaller).
> 
> Basically, if the stuff don't fit into the mini-o case or tiny coin pouch, they don't belong in my daily. So I fold up 2 tissues into the pouch.  yup I allow myself 2 tissues and replenish as needed - no catastrophe struck yet and if I had a cold or something I would add packs of tissue to my essentials outside of the pouch and consider using a slightly larger bag those few days if needed. I put an elastic hair tie, a small nail clipper for chipped/broken manicures (very useful tool for more than nail emergencies), I also wrap 2 aspirin pills in a small transparent tiny plastic sleeve. If I need to handle any letters or paperwork, I just snap photos of the content and delete after they're addressed. Receipts simply goes into the handbag pocket/zipper compartment and they go into a receipt box when I empty my bag as I get home (I change/rotate bags at least daily - top of my standing jewelry box is my bag staging area ).  My husband is responsible to rotate these 3 receipt boxes end of each month downwards and empty the bottom one out and then move it to the top - as the receipts from that box should have expired (typically store policies do not allow exchange/returns more than 90 days anyways so I set up a system for my husband to take care of it that way. 3 small plastic receipt boxes of diff color ordered by color sequence of rainbow, of course  , each holds 1 month worth of receipts and then they rotate downward each month until it's on the bottom and gets emptied to rotate to the top. It might be the best thing we ever did because it is simple and effective - even those folks who scan receipts in order to get rid of it can tell you that it takes effort to remember to scan right away or they pile up or get lost.  We just toss them into the top box and forget about it. You also always know where to look for your receipt based on approximate timing of when you bought the stuff.  Coins go into my jacket/pants pockets and into a bin when I get home, which then gets emptied into coinstar machine when full during supermarket visits. If I don't carry cards, it seems counterintuitive for me to carry heavy coins...
> 
> Then the biggest item in my bag back then.. the long and often full wallet (which used to stress me out to look through and clear things out... who has time for that?!)
> 
> I realized that 90% of my wallet contains those store loyalty cards that I rarely or only occasionally use, and receipts.  I used to have receipts that are so squished that when i finally located them on the bottom of the wallet they look like a paper ribbon!  Over a year ago, I downloaded one of those free apps onto my phone that allows me to use the phone camera to scan the barcode of those loyalty card accounts or type the account #s in, ever since then, all my loyalty account cards are on my phone so I can pull up for the stores to scan (I take a picture of the card for reference and then throw the cards out).  Now I only carry my Chanel snap button card case which contains some cash, driver license, 2 credit cards, insurance card, and a bank ATM card.  It opened up a whole new world of small handbags for me and the ease to switch bags easily (such freedom!) which is a serious need if one has no self control and blew too much $ into Chanel bags
> 
> I must say though, that once I stopped carrying my long wallets... my handbag purchases went up significantly (there is DIRECT correlation between the 2 points of data ). it opened up a whole new world of Chanel bag options for me - Please take that as a warning
> 
> But I'm lucky that I don't have much essentials beside the very basic as everyone's needs are different. I recall reading about ladies in London needing to bring an umbrella with them at all times which makes sense and also made it difficult to use a mini or M/L as a daily bag, and someone who has serious allergies would need to carry an epi-pen which would take up space for example....
> 
> The only sad part is that my husband in the past bought me this REALLY cute Fendi tweety long wallet that is simply awesome, colorful and adorable which I love very much... unfortunately it's now just sitting in its pretty box waiting for the day when I might carry it as a casual clutch? sigh... #HandbagProblems



Hey Vanana, Thaaaank you sooooo muuuuch 
I never heard from an App which collect the scan code from all this loyalty cards. I did right now a look and from this evening all these card will go in a dark drawer. Oh my goodness that will help so much. Usually if I use the smaller bags I stand in the shop and exactly for this shop I didn't take it with me. I'm not such a point keeper, but now I'll earn many more


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124


Absolutely a FANTASTIC classic, I adore this gem so much dearest Kendie!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Here are some photos from when it was part of my December reveal while cross body and handheld. I'm 5'8"
> View attachment 3613742
> View attachment 3613743
> View attachment 3613744


Very beautiful bag, I really adore this color!!! Love it!


----------



## Crispix

My work bags (LV & Filigree) and my weekend backpack.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry wrong thread.  Please delete.[emoji51]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> WOW your pic is utterly stunning Miss CC!! It belongs in a magazine!
> Thanks for your compliment on my new so black WOC & yes, it is indeed a working turnlock!





love2learn said:


> I don't know which to stare at more?  Your BEAUTIFUL jeweled arm or your BEAUTIFUL Boy?  Gorgeous picture.





shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG You've got JUC too!?  GORGEOUSNESS!! BIG CONGRATS Dear friend!!!  I remember your LOVE is still newer too Ohhh Sooooo gorgeous on you with your LOVE!!!!  Happy Tuesday dear lovely!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your Boy and your gorgeous arm candy, Miss CC!!



Thank you ladies for your kind words!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656



Such a pretty blue....love how it changes color in different lighting [emoji170]


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> This oldie Half moon WOC is the most easiest cross body for dairy grocery shopping - "The Key" is a convenient magnet closure  Thanks for letting me share. Hope you all have a nice Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 3613518
> 
> View attachment 3613519



Love how carefree the halfmoon wocs are. Happy Thursday my friend [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124



Looking great kendie!!  Perfection [emoji173]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vanana said:


> I see the dilemma, I can tell from reading how much you miss your jumbo!!!
> 
> Forgive me, I preach Chanel _and_ carrying less  so I rant...
> 
> I used to carry lots and use only large long wallets.  Then one day just simply made up my mind and decided that I need to carry less (no more excuses - shoulders and neck hurt!!! but more importantly those smaller size bags look soooooo goooooood  - you see - health reason was not the most motivating sadly. I do not have my priorities straight...  ).  I quickly went through everything I carry and saw that most of the stuff I have NEVER used (they were "just in case" - aspirin bottle, band-aids, packs of tissue paper, pens, letters and papers of things I had to deal with at the moment, etc.), then the large wallet with loyalty cards, receipts and coins!
> 
> I forced myself to re-define what I *need* daily vs. for specific occasion (e.g., Band-Aid is needed if I'm going with kids to an amusement park but not everyday). Then I decided that my essential will entail SLGs for 2 core needed items and 1 item to carry all the "extras": 1) keys & car key fob, 2) small Chanel card case, and 3) a small zippered pouch for incidental items (Chanel mini o-case or smaller).
> 
> Basically, if the stuff don't fit into the mini-o case or tiny coin pouch, they don't belong in my daily. So I fold up 2 tissues into the pouch.  yup I allow myself 2 tissues and replenish as needed - no catastrophe struck yet and if I had a cold or something I would add packs of tissue to my essentials outside of the pouch and consider using a slightly larger bag those few days if needed. I put an elastic hair tie, a small nail clipper for chipped/broken manicures (very useful tool for more than nail emergencies), I also wrap 2 aspirin pills in a small transparent tiny plastic sleeve. If I need to handle any letters or paperwork, I just snap photos of the content and delete after they're addressed. Receipts simply goes into the handbag pocket/zipper compartment and they go into a receipt box when I empty my bag as I get home (I change/rotate bags at least daily - top of my standing jewelry box is my bag staging area ).  My husband is responsible to rotate these 3 receipt boxes end of each month downwards and empty the bottom one out and then move it to the top - as the receipts from that box should have expired (typically store policies do not allow exchange/returns more than 90 days anyways so I set up a system for my husband to take care of it that way. 3 small plastic receipt boxes of diff color ordered by color sequence of rainbow, of course  , each holds 1 month worth of receipts and then they rotate downward each month until it's on the bottom and gets emptied to rotate to the top. It might be the best thing we ever did because it is simple and effective - even those folks who scan receipts in order to get rid of it can tell you that it takes effort to remember to scan right away or they pile up or get lost.  We just toss them into the top box and forget about it. You also always know where to look for your receipt based on approximate timing of when you bought the stuff.  Coins go into my jacket/pants pockets and into a bin when I get home, which then gets emptied into coinstar machine when full during supermarket visits. If I don't carry cards, it seems counterintuitive for me to carry heavy coins...
> 
> Then the biggest item in my bag back then.. the long and often full wallet (which used to stress me out to look through and clear things out... who has time for that?!)
> 
> I realized that 90% of my wallet contains those store loyalty cards that I rarely or only occasionally use, and receipts.  I used to have receipts that are so squished that when i finally located them on the bottom of the wallet they look like a paper ribbon!  Over a year ago, I downloaded one of those free apps onto my phone that allows me to use the phone camera to scan the barcode of those loyalty card accounts or type the account #s in, ever since then, all my loyalty account cards are on my phone so I can pull up for the stores to scan (I take a picture of the card for reference and then throw the cards out).  Now I only carry my Chanel snap button card case which contains some cash, driver license, 2 credit cards, insurance card, and a bank ATM card.  It opened up a whole new world of small handbags for me and the ease to switch bags easily (such freedom!) which is a serious need if one has no self control and blew too much $ into Chanel bags
> 
> I must say though, that once I stopped carrying my long wallets... my handbag purchases went up significantly (there is DIRECT correlation between the 2 points of data ). it opened up a whole new world of Chanel bag options for me - Please take that as a warning
> 
> But I'm lucky that I don't have much essentials beside the very basic as everyone's needs are different. I recall reading about ladies in London needing to bring an umbrella with them at all times which makes sense and also made it difficult to use a mini or M/L as a daily bag, and someone who has serious allergies would need to carry an epi-pen which would take up space for example....
> 
> The only sad part is that my husband in the past bought me this REALLY cute Fendi tweety long wallet that is simply awesome, colorful and adorable which I love very much... unfortunately it's now just sitting in its pretty box waiting for the day when I might carry it as a casual clutch? sigh... #HandbagProblems



I smiled all the way when I read your reply. You truly live for Chanel!!! 

It's a headache to organize things back and forth for the small and big bags. 

I admire your wisdom to minimize essentials for the Chanel bag. 

I enjoy carrying less after I bought the rectangle mini & woc ...

However, similar to you, I just got the Chanel long wallet from my husband last summer. I have to show him that I love it very much! I try to use it on my working days because I have to carry some essentials to work anyway. 

For weekends, I definitely just use for Chanel card holder when I use my rectangle mini. For the mini o case...oh! it's so hard to get one. My fd finally helped me to get one in Dec. It's still in the beautiful package.  

I believe that like the card holder, the mini o case will lead me to buy more small size Chanel bags in future


----------



## SoLoveCC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772


wow...love your chevron boy & sunglasses!!! They are perfect match!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kendie26 said:


> This '16 grey caviar CF doesn't get enough attention from me but after last night taking her to an important client dinner, I do have newfound [emoji173]& appreciation for her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614124


Kendie...just when I am thinking about grey Chanel for the past few days...I saw this beauty...She definitely is worth for more attention! Lucky girl!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Such a pretty blue....love how it changes color in different lighting [emoji170]


Thanks mis cc


----------



## cabbagekid

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772



Stunning images of your gorgeous Boy! So puffy!


----------



## Vanana

SoLoveCC said:


> I smiled all the way when I read your reply. You truly live for Chanel!!!
> 
> It's a headache to organize things back and forth for the small and big bags.
> 
> I admire your wisdom to minimize essentials for the Chanel bag.
> 
> I enjoy carrying less after I bought the rectangle mini & woc ...
> 
> However, similar to you, I just got the Chanel long wallet from my husband last summer. I have to show him that I love it very much! I try to use it on my working days because I have to carry some essentials to work anyway.
> 
> For weekends, I definitely just use for Chanel card holder when I use my rectangle mini. For the mini o case...oh! it's so hard to get one. My fd finally helped me to get one in Dec. It's still in the beautiful package.
> 
> I believe that like the card holder, the mini o case will lead me to buy more small size Chanel bags in future


Oh makes so much sense. I feel SO guilty that I don't use the wallet he got me...  I need to find a creative way to use it if not as my everyday wallet. I actually love it too. Sigh... 

The o case was so difficult to get took me a little while to. Then I feel the shape of it still being too long to fit along side with my card case and key fob especially in the minis. Works ok for ML or reissue 225 though. I end up using a smaller rounder but shorter zipper pouch that I got from an awesome leather store in Spain instead. 

Look forward to seeing more small chanel bags from you


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772


Wow that leather is just gleaming÷


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Vanana, Thaaaank you sooooo muuuuch
> I never heard from an App which collect the scan code from all this loyalty cards. I did right now a look and from this evening all these card will go in a dark drawer. Oh my goodness that will help so much. Usually if I use the smaller bags I stand in the shop and exactly for this shop I didn't take it with me. I'm not such a point keeper, but now I'll earn many more


Oh you're so welcome! 

I use android pay and I know there are plenty others  
Even library cards for my kids are now on my app.


----------



## celinegirlhk

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772



LOVE your BOY! May I ask what year/collection it's from, lambskin or calfskin and how it's holding up? Many thanks!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772


Oh my buddy you're killing me again! You know I don't like boy and don't own it ( yet, or forever ) but, oh boy oh boy....your chevron boy leather is....TDF just luxurious!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772



You are a Chanel ROCKSTAR, my friend!!  Your Boy is a stunner and I'm happy for you that you had a beautiful day!


----------



## Irene7899

Espadrille to work today


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Oh you're so welcome!
> I use android pay and I know there are plenty others
> Even library cards for my kids are now on my app.



Dear, my purse is so light today,  
Even for IOS there many. And it was so quick to scan. I'm happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772



Nice boy sweetheart, so handsome  Enjoy your sunny day.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday  Beautiful day in east coast today & nice driving day, that means a quick shot while waiting for the signal turns to blue... I know that's not good even if love him so much...
> TPF is one of the nice relaxed places where I can breath freely....haha Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all are having a nice Thursday evening Chanel lovelies
> 
> View attachment 3614771
> 
> View attachment 3614772


a true top top favorite of mine! LOVE, BIG BIG LOVE!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> So jelly... I need a Chanel grey   Looks so nice against neutral too!  Hope dinner was nice!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow  look so sleek with this edgy grey flap!!





Alexa67 said:


> well, your grey baby got as an excuse for long term sitting in the closet an apearance for an important dinner. Oh you are such a good collector.
> Dear, you look so good with the grey classic and to have it with RHW fullfill the syle. If the result of the dinner was even so good like your outfit I can say congratulation.





Dextersmom said:


> What a perfect neutral!!  Hope your dinner was a success!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely a FANTASTIC classic, I adore this gem so much dearest Kendie!!!!





Miss CC said:


> Looking great kendie!!  Perfection [emoji173]


Many warm Thanks to ALL of you wonderful chanel friends!! Love you all! That grey is a super chameleon chanel color as it definitely has lots of blue to it (in some light, even lavendar tones) so it works well w/ lots of my wardrobe. Have a lovely Friday/weekend my lovelies!


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> Kendie...just when I am thinking about grey Chanel for the past few days...I saw this beauty...She definitely is worth for more attention! Lucky girl!


kind thanks dear SoLoveCC....now that you say this, I'm remembering the day I bought my grey CF. My SA showed me a stunning blue lambskin that I was considering vs this grey caviar CF...I was leaning towards the blue that day but my SA said, "no pressure at all, but if you don't go w/the grey, & since you do love grey, you may regret not grabbing this one because they don't come around often & it'll probably be gone fast." So i took her word for it & I rarely do see grey chanel when I shop so I am glad I chose that color. Thank you again!


----------



## Phiomega

Happy to have a beautiful companion in a cramped economy class flight today...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

SoLoveCC said:


> wow...love your chevron boy & sunglasses!!! They are perfect match!


Thank you SoLoveCC


----------



## shopgirl4cc

SoLoveCC said:


> wow...love your chevron boy & sunglasses!!! They are perfect match!





cabbagekid said:


> Stunning images of your gorgeous Boy! So puffy!





Vanana said:


> Wow that leather is just gleaming÷





celinegirlhk said:


> LOVE your BOY! May I ask what year/collection it's from, lambskin or calfskin and how it's holding up? Many thanks!!





Chanel7Chanel said:


> Oh my buddy you're killing me again! You know I don't like boy and don't own it ( yet, or forever ) but, oh boy oh boy....your chevron boy leather is....TDF just luxurious!





Dextersmom said:


> You are a Chanel ROCKSTAR, my friend!!  Your Boy is a stunner and I'm happy for you that you had a beautiful day!





Alexa67 said:


> Nice boy sweetheart, so handsome  Enjoy your sunny day.





Kendie26 said:


> a true top top favorite of mine! LOVE, BIG BIG LOVE!!



Thank you so much my dearest lovelies!!! you girls are the sweetest  Hope everyone are having a nice Friday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

celinegirlhk said:


> LOVE your BOY! May I ask what year/collection it's from, lambskin or calfskin and how it's holding up? Many thanks!!


  Hi celinegirlhk Yes It is calfskin and really sturdy leather! It has been holding up amazingly even though I sort of been abusing him and toss him around, really...  Actually he has been caught up accidentally at security belt THREE TIMES  at the museums and the airport. AND I spilled champagne on him TWICE accidentally on the airplane  I know what a bad owner and poor him.....But he still look like new just like in the pic i posted yesterday. I really love this trusty tough boy so much  I highly recommend this calfskin chevron to anyone who like to use in dairy as carefree Chanel 

Authenticity # starts 22xxxx...It's from 2016 Spring collection, i think. Sorry I don't have the tag since I purchased it in Paris in April 2016 and Paris boutique always cut the tag off, but from the receipt it shows the style # " SAC RABAT 167086Y6060194305 EURO 3720.00" HTH


----------



## celinegirlhk

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi celinegirlhk Yes It is calfskin and really sturdy leather! It has been holding up amazingly even though I sort of been abusing him and toss him around, really...  Actually he has been caught up accidentally at security belt THREE TIMES  at the museums and the airport. But he still look just like new like picture i posted yesterday.
> I highly recommend this calfskin chevron to anyone who like to use in dairy as carefree Chanel
> Authenticity # starts 22xxxx...It's from 2016 Spring collection, i think. Sorry I don't have the tag since I purchased it in Paris in April 2016 and Paris boutique always cut the tag off, but from the receipt it shows the style # " SAC RABAT 167086Y6060194305 EURO 3720.00" HTH



That's a relief to hear it's holding up well! I'd really like to get a Boy in either calfskin/Lambskin as I prefer the look of it to the caviar leather. Thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## Sapphire26

Me and my boy in Vienna, posing with an absolutely stunning horse


----------



## FunBagz

Beautiful day here (80+ degrees and sunny), so I broke out my pink mini and sandals for spring!  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## MochaCake

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful day here (80+ degrees and sunny), so I broke out my pink mini and sandals for spring!  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3615407


Loving your whole look


----------



## Tulip2

Vanana said:


> First day out finally with my 16C Coco handle in small size.  Went nutso with new Chanel stuff so haven't made it into my rotation for almost 3 months and just sitting in my closet until now  Verdict: it's a great size to hold everything I need and a bit more incidental small items acquired throughout the day with some minor shopping.  The caviar is easy, VERY lightweight which is a HUGE plus, the length of the strap is perfect for me to cross body or shoulder carry.  I like the way it looks shoulder carry most and it doesn't slip off the shoulder so it works. Plus the low key hardware and the chameleon color (lowkey blue jean color under bright sunlight; an attractive rich brighter deeper blue when under indoor lighting) made it very easy carefree and under the radar for casual wear.
> I think this bag will get used plenty
> different photos to show color variation.
> View attachment 3613652
> View attachment 3613653
> View attachment 3613656


Wow, this looks really great on you @Vanana!  The chameleon color is just lovely.  I know what you mean about a handbag sitting for a few months prior to carrying.  I hate it when I do it, but @%#& happens.  
Enjoy your new 16C Coco Handle!


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful day here (80+ degrees and sunny), so I broke out my pink mini and sandals for spring!  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3615407


Nice bag and looks so beautiful with the black skirt  I'm a bit jealous for this temperature. Sandals are at the moment just a dream


----------



## Tulip2

Sapphire26 said:


> Me and my boy in Vienna, posing with an absolutely stunning horse


Oh my, everything about this photo is stunning!  I would love to visit Vienna one day.  Hey, I could take my Boy with me too.  I need a vacation!


----------



## Tulip2

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful day here (80+ degrees and sunny), so I broke out my pink mini and sandals for spring!  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3615407


80+ degrees here too!  What happened to my Winter here on the Gulf Coast of Texas?  Well, you look lovely today.  Enjoy!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful day here (80+ degrees and sunny), so I broke out my pink mini and sandals for spring!  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> So pretty in pink
> View attachment 3615407


----------



## shopgirl4cc

A quick shot at Friday family dinner.....
Have a fabulous Friday Chanel lovelies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot at Friday family dinner.....
> Have a fabulous Friday Chanel lovelies


Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol 
At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....  







And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....


Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Earlier today for a lunch date wth my hubby... 


FunBagz said:


> Beautiful day here (80+ degrees and sunny), so I broke out my pink mini and sandals for spring!  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3615407


LOVE LOVE your style FunBagz!  You're aways very stylish lady  Perfect mini for this beautiful weather!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sapphire26 said:


> Me and my boy in Vienna, posing with an absolutely stunning horse


You look so nice casual chic Sapphire!  So nice pic in Vienna! Thanks for sharing  Hope you have a fabulous weekend


----------



## Sapphire26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so nice casual chic Sapphire!  So nice pic in Vienna! Thanks for sharing  Hope you have a fabulous weekend


Thanks dear!


----------



## Sapphire26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> View attachment 3615849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615850
> 
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~


Loving your outfit! Gorgeous bag and gorgeous shoes!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sapphire26 said:


> Loving your outfit! Gorgeous bag and gorgeous shoes!


Thank you Sapphire


----------



## UpTime

Vanana said:


> I see the dilemma, I can tell from reading how much you miss your jumbo!!!
> 
> Forgive me, I preach Chanel _and_ carrying less [emoji14] so I rant...
> 
> I used to carry lots and use only large long wallets.  Then one day just simply made up my mind and decided that I need to carry less (no more excuses - shoulders and neck hurt!!! but more importantly those smaller size bags look soooooo goooooood  - you see - health reason was not the most motivating sadly. I do not have my priorities straight... [emoji14] ).  I quickly went through everything I carry and saw that most of the stuff I have NEVER used (they were "just in case" - aspirin bottle, band-aids, packs of tissue paper, pens, letters and papers of things I had to deal with at the moment, etc.), then the large wallet with loyalty cards, receipts and coins!
> 
> I forced myself to re-define what I *need* daily vs. for specific occasion (e.g., Band-Aid is needed if I'm going with kids to an amusement park but not everyday). Then I decided that my essential will entail SLGs for 2 core needed items and 1 item to carry all the "extras": 1) keys & car key fob, 2) small Chanel card case, and 3) a small zippered pouch for incidental items (Chanel mini o-case or smaller).
> 
> Basically, if the stuff don't fit into the mini-o case or tiny coin pouch, they don't belong in my daily. So I fold up 2 tissues into the pouch.  yup I allow myself 2 tissues and replenish as needed - no catastrophe struck yet and if I had a cold or something I would add packs of tissue to my essentials outside of the pouch and consider using a slightly larger bag those few days if needed. I put an elastic hair tie, a small nail clipper for chipped/broken manicures (very useful tool for more than nail emergencies), I also wrap 2 aspirin pills in a small transparent tiny plastic sleeve. If I need to handle any letters or paperwork, I just snap photos of the content and delete after they're addressed. Receipts simply goes into the handbag pocket/zipper compartment and they go into a receipt box when I empty my bag as I get home (I change/rotate bags at least daily - top of my standing jewelry box is my bag staging area [emoji23]).  My husband is responsible to rotate these 3 receipt boxes end of each month downwards and empty the bottom one out and then move it to the top - as the receipts from that box should have expired (typically store policies do not allow exchange/returns more than 90 days anyways so I set up a system for my husband to take care of it that way. 3 small plastic receipt boxes of diff color ordered by color sequence of rainbow, of course  , each holds 1 month worth of receipts and then they rotate downward each month until it's on the bottom and gets emptied to rotate to the top. It might be the best thing we ever did because it is simple and effective - even those folks who scan receipts in order to get rid of it can tell you that it takes effort to remember to scan right away or they pile up or get lost.  We just toss them into the top box and forget about it. You also always know where to look for your receipt based on approximate timing of when you bought the stuff.  Coins go into my jacket/pants pockets and into a bin when I get home, which then gets emptied into coinstar machine when full during supermarket visits. If I don't carry cards, it seems counterintuitive for me to carry heavy coins...
> 
> Then the biggest item in my bag back then.. the long and often full wallet (which used to stress me out to look through and clear things out... who has time for that?!)
> 
> I realized that 90% of my wallet contains those store loyalty cards that I rarely or only occasionally use, and receipts.  I used to have receipts that are so squished that when i finally located them on the bottom of the wallet they look like a paper ribbon!  Over a year ago, I downloaded one of those free apps onto my phone that allows me to use the phone camera to scan the barcode of those loyalty card accounts or type the account #s in, ever since then, all my loyalty account cards are on my phone so I can pull up for the stores to scan (I take a picture of the card for reference and then throw the cards out).  Now I only carry my Chanel snap button card case which contains some cash, driver license, 2 credit cards, insurance card, and a bank ATM card.  It opened up a whole new world of small handbags for me and the ease to switch bags easily (such freedom!) which is a serious need if one has no self control and blew too much $ into Chanel bags [emoji14]
> 
> I must say though, that once I stopped carrying my long wallets... my handbag purchases went up significantly (there is DIRECT correlation between the 2 points of data ). it opened up a whole new world of Chanel bag options for me - Please take that as a warning [emoji23]
> 
> But I'm lucky that I don't have much essentials beside the very basic as everyone's needs are different. I recall reading about ladies in London needing to bring an umbrella with them at all times which makes sense and also made it difficult to use a mini or M/L as a daily bag, and someone who has serious allergies would need to carry an epi-pen which would take up space for example....
> 
> The only sad part is that my husband in the past bought me this REALLY cute Fendi tweety long wallet that is simply awesome, colorful and adorable which I love very much... unfortunately it's now just sitting in its pretty box waiting for the day when I might carry it as a casual clutch? sigh... #HandbagProblems


Thanks for sharing the story


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kendie26 said:


> kind thanks dear SoLoveCC....now that you say this, I'm remembering the day I bought my grey CF. My SA showed me a stunning blue lambskin that I was considering vs this grey caviar CF...I was leaning towards the blue that day but my SA said, "no pressure at all, but if you don't go w/the grey, & since you do love grey, you may regret not grabbing this one because they don't come around often & it'll probably be gone fast." So i took her word for it & I rarely do see grey chanel when I shop so I am glad I chose that color. Thank you again!


The SA told u the truth.
Grey Chanel is rare. Yours is the (most) beautiful grey!!!
Enjoy it more


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vanana said:


> Oh makes so much sense. I feel SO guilty that I don't use the wallet he got me...  I need to find a creative way to use it if not as my everyday wallet. I actually love it too. Sigh...
> 
> The o case was so difficult to get took me a little while to. Then I feel the shape of it still being too long to fit along side with my card case and key fob especially in the minis. Works ok for ML or reissue 225 though. I end up using a smaller rounder but shorter zipper pouch that I got from an awesome leather store in Spain instead.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more small chanel bags from you


That’s how I feel about the mini o case.
I would not use it in my rectangle mini.
I am hunting for a chevron mini in beige & calfskin ... It’s been a while. Hope that I can share some good news with you soon


----------



## SoLoveCC

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3615221
> 
> Happy to have a beautiful companion in a cramped economy class flight today...


It’s the perfect bag for flight!!! Safe journey


----------



## MochaCake

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> 
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~



Chanel and Valentino, what an awesome match!


----------



## Phiomega

SoLoveCC said:


> It’s the perfect bag for flight!!! Safe journey



Thank you! Yes indeed the perfect bag --- fits a passport, boarding pass, mobile phone, few cards and money!


----------



## Ice24

Shopping with my red coco and yes Chanel addiction is strong and gotta a few goodies


----------



## louloulou89

my three year old mini and my doggy


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> The SA told u the truth.
> Grey Chanel is rare. Yours is the (most) beautiful grey!!!
> Enjoy it more


thank you again dearest SoLoveCC!! I WILL indeed enjoy it more!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic.....[emoji3] Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> View attachment 3615849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615850
> 
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....[emoji813]
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~ [emoji813]


Love the pairing of the chanel bags with your Valentino's. looks divine~


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> View attachment 3615849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615850
> 
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~



Ummm, shopgirl4cc, you have the most beautiful and elegant style.  Both of your looks are perfection and I am drooling over your gorgeous green mini and beautiful blouse.


----------



## MochaCake

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3616085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my three year old mini and my doggy


Gorgeous mini!!


----------



## katetea

SugarHazard said:


> Cute outfit! You look great!


Thank you so much! Loving how a Chanel bag can really elevate a simple outfit to look that much more glamorous 



Dextersmom said:


> LOVE your mini! It looks perfect on you.


Aw thank you!!


----------



## Marlee

Wearing my new earrings today


----------



## MochaCake

Marlee said:


> Wearing my new earrings today
> View attachment 3616509


Stunning!


----------



## tv_vt1809

With my WOC in the changing room


----------



## squidgee

Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.


----------



## MochaCake

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763


Your comment is hilarious but your yellow WOC and Valentino shoes are TDF!


----------



## squidgee

MochaCake said:


> Your comment is hilarious but your yellow WOC and Valentino shoes are TDF!


Hehe, thank you, dear! I do love this combo!


----------



## Kmora

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763



Wow! It is definitely a little goal of mine to look as cool as Batman!


----------



## Alexa67

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763


Funny pic, but believe me your outfit is much better than batman's


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> View attachment 3615849
> 
> View attachment 3615850
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~



Two WOW outfits , great matching. And your button shirt is amazing give us all a bit spring feeling. Have a fantastic weekend my dear shopgirl


----------



## chocolateturtle

Out to dinner with my chevron crossbody


----------



## FunBagz

Did a little browsing at the local Chanel boutique with my turquoise mini yesterday.


----------



## Ice24

FunBagz said:


> Did a little browsing at the local Chanel boutique with my turquoise mini yesterday.
> View attachment 3617007


Is this the so black Boy? Did you bring him home?


----------



## FunBagz

Ice24 said:


> Is this the so black Boy? Did you bring him home?



It is, but I didn't. As stunning as he is, I absolutely do not need another black bag.  I'm on a black bag ban for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> View attachment 3615849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615850
> 
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~


Super Duper gorgeous EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Vanana

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763


This is fantastic!!!!   Batman can only aspire to ba as fashionable


----------



## squidgee

Kmora said:


> Wow! It is definitely a little goal of mine to look as cool as Batman!





Alexa67 said:


> Funny pic, but believe me your outfit is much better than batman's





Vanana said:


> This is fantastic!!!!   Batman can only aspire to ba as fashionable



Thanks for your kinds words everyone.  P.S. the movie was great!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my classic medium lambskin flap.


----------



## Stacy31

chocolateturtle said:


> Out to dinner with my chevron crossbody
> View attachment 3616868



I love this look!!  Would you kindly share where you purchased the dress? TIA


----------



## Stacy31

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my....I just noticed I forgot to attach pic..... Sorry, I am always careless and awkward from my iPhone outside...haha lol
> At the family dinner tonight - a quick shot while waiting for our reservation ready....
> View attachment 3615849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615850
> 
> 
> And...earlier today style for a lunch date with my hubby.....
> View attachment 3615851
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies ~



I LOVE this look!!  Do you recall where you purchased this shirt??  Is the mini flap the green from 16b or 16s?? I absolutely LOVE everything about this look~


----------



## chocolateturtle

Stacy31 said:


> I love this look!!  Would you kindly share where you purchased the dress? TIA


Thanks!! it's the madewell bridgewalk vneck dress, i believe it's still in stock!


----------



## Kendie26

My new so black WOC has been in action all day & probably will use most of this week inside my work totebag[emoji4]


----------



## Forex

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763



I laughed so hard at your caption. Yellow and blue are my favorite color. Your bag and valentino are so pretty


----------



## Angel124ev

Wearing my new chanel boy in dark beige on my wedding day


----------



## Angel124ev

View attachment 3617711

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wearing my new chanel boy in dark beige on my wedding day


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the pairing of the chanel bags with your Valentino's. looks divine~





Sapphire26 said:


> Loving your outfit! Gorgeous bag and gorgeous shoes!





MochaCake said:


> Chanel and Valentino, what an awesome match!





Dextersmom said:


> Ummm, shopgirl4cc, you have the most beautiful and elegant style.  Both of your looks are perfection and I am drooling over your gorgeous green mini and beautiful blouse.





Alexa67 said:


> Two WOW outfits , great matching. And your button shirt is amazing give us all a bit spring feeling. Have a fantastic weekend my dear shopgirl





Kendie26 said:


> Super Duper gorgeous EVERYTHING!!!





Stacy31 said:


> I LOVE this look!!  Do you recall where you purchased this shirt??  Is the mini flap the green from 16b or 16s?? I absolutely LOVE everything about this look~



Thank you sooo much beautiful Chanel lovelies ladies  you ladies are just sooo kind and sweet dear my friends  Hope you all had a wonderful weekend with your beautiful Chanels!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MochaCake said:


> Chanel and Valentino, what an awesome match!





louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3616085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my three year old mini and my doggy


Such a beautiful caviar mini & such an adorable pup you have!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ice24 said:


> Shopping with my red coco and yes Chanel addiction is strong and gotta a few goodies
> View attachment 3616031


What a nice red color thats the best coco!!  Hope you had a nice shopping and weekend dear


----------



## shopgirl4cc

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763


OMG I love this pic squidgee!!  Thanks for sharing such a fun shot!!  I love your fun yellow pairs and of course the yellow Chanel that's so unique color and adorable!!  Hope you had a fun weekend


----------



## squidgee

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG I love this pic squidgee!!  Thanks for sharing such a fun shot!!  I love your fun yellow pairs and of course the yellow Chanel that's so unique color and adorable!!  Hope you had a fun weekend


Thank you dear shopgirl!


----------



## MochaCake

Angel124ev said:


> View attachment 3617711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new chanel boy in dark beige on my wedding day


Oh my, you look absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day. And your boy blended in perfectly.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Did a little browsing at the local Chanel boutique with my turquoise mini yesterday.
> View attachment 3617007


Champagne with Chanel is such a relaxing fun


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chocolateturtle said:


> Out to dinner with my chevron crossbody
> View attachment 3616868


You look so beautiful with your beautiful navy Chanel!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my classic medium lambskin flap.
> View attachment 3617210


Sooo Gorgeous!!! You truly rock with your lux lamb flap beautiful friend  What a beautiful sheen on your lambskin I hope you had a wonderful dinner


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My new so black WOC has been in action all day & probably will use most of this week inside my work totebag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617682


This is coolest edgy WOC I've ever seen next to your gorgeous bronze WOC!! dearest friend  You have such an amazing collection!!!! Hope you had a relaxed fun weekend and have a nice week again


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Angel124ev said:


> View attachment 3617711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new chanel boy in dark beige on my wedding day


You look beautiful!!!  Congratulation on your marriage & your beautiful boyWishing you the best happiness forever


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Stacy31 said:


> I LOVE this look!!  Do you recall where you purchased this shirt??  Is the mini flap the green from 16b or 16s?? I absolutely LOVE everything about this look~


Again, Thank you Stacy  Yes I don't have the tag but heard from SA this is from 16B - from 2016 fall collection  
Sorry I don't remember but my sister gave this shirt to me about 1 year ago - will write you or PM you soon tomorrow ( sorry I'm already in the bed and checking PF quickly from my iPhone  Sweet dream ~ from east coast


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sooo Gorgeous!!! You truly rock with your lux lamb flap beautiful friend  What a beautiful sheen on your lambskin I hope you had a wonderful dinner



Thank you so much, my friend.  We did have a fabulous dinner with good friends of ours.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Headed to church with my mini.[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Alexa67

Angel124ev said:


> View attachment 3617711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new chanel boy in dark beige on my wedding day



Great picture. I wish you a wonderful unique day and so much luck for your future live.


----------



## Alexa67

HeartMyMJs said:


> Headed to church with my mini.[emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3617819



Oh yeah your mini is so nice, I like the shine. And your full outfit is great, I like the combo beige/black


----------



## Alexa67

Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
I wish you all here a happy week


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888



Love this bag and it looks great on you!


----------



## Kendie26

squidgee said:


> Batman and I have the same taste in belts- sort of.
> View attachment 3616763


SO AWESOME!!! Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888


GREAT style head to toe dear Alexa!! LOVE this mod Totallly dig your tote & that color is yummy!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> This is coolest edgy WOC I've ever seen next to your gorgeous bronze WOC!! dearest friend  You have such an amazing collection!!!! Hope you had a relaxed fun weekend and have a nice week again


Thanks so much sweet friend...you are overly generous w/ your kind words! Your collection is amazing & it sure would be fab to see them all together (no pressure!! I know it's not always easy doing the family shot!!


----------



## Mumotons

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888



Oh the colour of this Chanel is just divine Alexa67, I have always had a soft spot for this particular shade [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mumotons

Keeping me company at my daughter Basketball training [emoji170]


----------



## Alexa67

Mumotons said:


> Oh the colour of this Chanel is just divine Alexa67, I have always had a soft spot for this particular shade [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank your dear Mumotons, yes this color always keeps my heart. I know yours too. I remember your adorable boy WOC


----------



## Alexa67

Mumotons said:


> Keeping me company at my daughter Basketball training [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617927


Beautiful and I think this a perfect size. To see this exactly combo makes me in each time thinking about to need also one.


----------



## Ice24

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a nice red color thats the best coco!!  Hope you had a nice shopping and weekend dear


Thanks dear. I love my red coco 
And yes I have gotta some nice shopping purchase


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> GREAT style head to toe dear Alexa!! LOVE this mod Totallly dig your tote & that color is yummy!


Lovely Kendie thank you Yes the color is fantastic. And she is a bit special for me, because I bought her in Paris in Rue Cambon. I went to Paris last year to get a Hermes bag and had a really unpleasant experience there. I saw this bag on the fist day and don't want to spent any money at this moment. On the second day I went bag to Chanel and they took me with a warm welcome show me all around the shop and this shop is really worth to call them flagship. Sorry for this little background story


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Love this bag and it looks great on you!


Thank you so much Marlee


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alexa67 said:


> Oh yeah your mini is so nice, I like the shine. And your full outfit is great, I like the combo beige/black



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888



You look so pretty, Alexa, and that is a BEAUTIFUL tote!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Headed to church with my mini.[emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3617819



Very lovely look!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Very lovely look!



Thanks love!!  Have a great day!! [emoji173]


----------



## Ashleym

My first piece of Chanel Jewelry and I dont think my last ...  black pearl necklace..


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> On my way to work with my beloved Boy
> View attachment 3575916


A very big complement for amazing boy. I saw in you footprint you have a grey boy, so I scrolled bag in the past.
And I see now this increadible piece. He is unbelievable and breathtaking. Truly, he is one of the BEST I ever saw.
I wish you much fun


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty, Alexa, and that is a BEAUTIFUL tote!!


Thank you dear and beside the more comfortably wearing she has inside 2 flaps to close her. So she is more safe (if necessary) than the GST. And the flaps helps much to hold the structure. I think this kind of flaps you have also on your new fluffy, isn't it?


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> A very big complement for amazing boy. I saw in you footprint you have a grey boy, so I scrolled bag in the past.
> And I see now this increadible piece. He is unbelievable and breathtaking. Truly, he is one of the BEST I ever saw.
> I wish you much fun



Thank you so much for your very kind compliment [emoji4] I absolutely love the special stitching and the leather is stunning as well. It was quite expensive but I'm glad I bought it anyway!


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Thank you so much for your very kind compliment [emoji4] I absolutely love the special stitching and the leather is stunning as well. It was quite expensive but I'm glad I bought it anyway!


It is!!! I saw last time one similar but with metal Perlstiches, it was nice but too much imo, but yours is perfect. Please make us all a bit jealous and post next time this bag under daylight. I would be very interested.


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> It is!!! I saw last time one similar but with metal Perlstiches, it was nice but too much imo, but yours is perfect. Please make us all a bit jealous and post next time this bag under daylight. I would be very interested.



Unfortunately, wheather is really gloomy here in The Netherlands but I do have a picture from a while ago


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888


I LOVE your beautiful burgundy tote!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My girl took this pic in the car while on the way to dinner last night Sorry for bad quality pic at night... it is my lambskin M/L flap with her emoji pillow...
Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel lovelies have a nice Monday & a wonderful week starts


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Thank you dear and beside the more comfortably wearing she has inside 2 flaps to close her. So she is more safe (if necessary) than the GST. And the flaps helps much to hold the structure. I think this kind of flaps you have also on your new fluffy, isn't it?



Mine has a snap closure, which I like.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My girl took this pic in the car while on the way to dinner last night Sorry for bad quality pic at night... it is my lambskin M/L flap with her emoji pillow...
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel lovelies have a nice Monday & a wonderful week starts
> 
> View attachment 3618282



Beautiful, as always, my dear shopgirl4cc!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.


----------



## squidgee

Kendie26 said:


> SO AWESOME!!! Love it!


Thank you dear Kendie!


----------



## chicnfab

Boy in Jasper Canada


----------



## Stacy31

shopgirl4cc said:


> Again, Thank you Stacy  Yes I don't have the tag but heard from SA this is from 16B - from 2016 fall collection
> Sorry I don't remember but my sister gave this shirt to me about 1 year ago - will write you or PM you soon tomorrow ( sorry I'm already in the bed and checking PF quickly from my iPhone  Sweet dream ~ from east coast


Thanks so much! I have the 16b boy, and 16c jumbo, but I love the 16b and 16s lambskin minis


----------



## Ashleym

chicnfab said:


> Boy in Jasper Canada


wow beautiful view of the mountains and your boy


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Lovely Kendie thank you Yes the color is fantastic. And she is a bit special for me, because I bought her in Paris in Rue Cambon. I went to Paris last year to get a Hermes bag and had a really unpleasant experience there. I saw this bag on the fist day and don't want to spent any money at this moment. On the second day I went bag to Chanel and they took me with a warm welcome show me all around the shop and this shop is really worth to call them flagship. Sorry for this little background story


OMG lucky lucky you!! Never say "sorry" for that fab story!!! I hate the word jealousy but I'm a wee bit jealous (haha) but actually, much more thrilled for you that you had that awesome experience going to the "Mother Ship!!"


----------



## chicnfab

Ashleym said:


> wow beautiful view of the mountains and your boy


Breathe taking


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618338



Love it!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Boy in Jasper Canada


Gorgeous background and how cute is that skirt too! Of curse love the bag


----------



## FancyPants77

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618338



Beautiful bag! Love your outfit too, so pretty!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous background and how cute is that skirt too! Of curse love the bag


Absolutely stunning.. thanks @Vanana


----------



## mia1103

Hanging out at the library with my daughter and the cruise dark pink woc


----------



## Dextersmom

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful bag! Love your outfit too, so pretty!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!



Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3618678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out at the library with my daughter and the cruise dark pink woc



Love this color!!


----------



## love2learn

HeartMyMJs said:


> Headed to church with my mini.[emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3617819


Very casual chic and so feminine.


----------



## love2learn

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888


Love this color!!!  And for me the color makes the bag for this beautiful piece!  Some have certain reds they seek, I have certain burgandy shades.  This one is the perfect shade.  Thank you for posting this picture!!


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> Unfortunately, wheather is really gloomy here in The Netherlands but I do have a picture from a while ago
> View attachment 3618279


So beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618338


Ohh I LOVE this pic! beautiful friend~ What an adorable style!!! So cute!! So chic, Love the color of your cozy cardigan with gorgeous bronze mini!!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> My girl took this pic in the car while on the way to dinner last night Sorry for bad quality pic at night... it is my lambskin M/L flap with her emoji pillow...
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel lovelies have a nice Monday & a wonderful week starts
> 
> View attachment 3618282



Love the emoji pillow with your beautiful flap!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618338



Another beauty!!  I love the bronze color and it's so perfect on a mini!!


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> Boy in Jasper Canada



Love your Boy and the beautiful scenery!


----------



## love2learn

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3618678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out at the library with my daughter and the cruise dark pink woc



So pretty! Perfect place to be too sit and stare at this  beauty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2learn said:


> Very casual chic and so feminine.


Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Love the emoji pillow with your beautiful flap!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Another beauty!!  I love the bronze color and it's so perfect on a mini!!


Thank you love2learn! 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohh I LOVE this pic! beautiful friend~ What an adorable style!!! So cute!! So chic, Love the color of your cozy cardigan with gorgeous bronze mini!!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Arielgal

My puffy lambskin boy from 16P


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Unfortunately, wheather is really gloomy here in The Netherlands but I do have a picture from a while ago
> View attachment 3618279


Indeed, perfect! I absolutely love him  it is so well crafted And with this grey in opposite to black the sticking and the details are much more better to recognize.


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE your beautiful burgundy tote!!!


Your are a sweetheart thanks so much


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> My girl took this pic in the car while on the way to dinner last night Sorry for bad quality pic at night... it is my lambskin M/L flap with her emoji pillow...
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel lovelies have a nice Monday & a wonderful week starts
> View attachment 3618282


Love this pillow, adore your bag and like your humor to make this picture


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618338


With this cosy casual outfit your bonze mini looks so cool. That's the way I like a shinny handbag 

Oh and a snap closure is good, that's makes is even so safe.


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Indeed, perfect! I absolutely love him  it is so well crafted And with this grey in opposite to black the sticking and the details are much more better to recognize.



Yes, I agree. I did look at the black version as well, but I already own a lot of black bags and the stitching just looks more special on this grey version


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Boy in Jasper Canada


Wow, great picture.


----------



## Ice24

Yogurt time with my coco


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> OMG lucky lucky you!! Never say "sorry" for that fab story!!! I hate the word jealousy but I'm a wee bit jealous (haha) but actually, much more thrilled for you that you had that awesome experience going to the "Mother Ship!!"


I'm sure one day you also will go also there, go on these miracle stairs with there mirrors and bring home a white box with something special inside


----------



## Alexa67

Ice24 said:


> Yogurt time with my coco
> View attachment 3619139


Yummy, all both


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> With this cosy casual outfit your bonze mini looks so cool. That's the way I like a shinny handbag
> 
> Oh and a snap closure is good, that's makes is even so safe.



Thank you!


----------



## Somogyi03

A little party time for this baby this weekend


----------



## Somogyi03

Somogyi03 said:


> A little party time for this baby this weekend


Sorry it failed to post


----------



## Sparkletastic

Alexa67 said:


> Today I was again a bit more early, so picture time for my beloved Chanel shopping bag. This bag I never post here before, just once in a family pic. I don't know why, because this one is my most used Chanel bag. She is a bit smaller than the GST, not so boxy, more soft, the handles are more thin and hold much better on the shoulder and I absolutely love this color and the combo bordeaux with RHW.
> I wish you all here a happy week
> View attachment 3617888


I ADORE this bag. So gorgeous and the color combo is divine!


----------



## snowing may

Out and about with my vanity case


----------



## best_carnation

My work outfit today


----------



## Bags_4_life

chicnfab said:


> Boy in Jasper Canada



Wow, at a view!!! But I'm still staring at the boy, lol


----------



## chicnfab

Bags_4_life said:


> Wow, at a view!!! But I'm still staring at the boy, lol


Lol.. thanks @Bags_4_life


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Wow, great picture.


Thanks @Alexa67


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> Love your Boy and the beautiful scenery!


Ohh thanks @love2learn


----------



## chicnfab

Boy ohh boyyyy  at Craigdarroch Castle Victoria, bc


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Boy ohh boyyyy  at Craigdarroch Castle Victoria, bc



Beautiful Boy and fabulous background!!


----------



## deb68nc

Here's my mini first outing on this sunny hot day in NC ..we got some crazy weather going on here


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Boy and fabulous background!!


Ohh thank you.. @Dextersmom


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Love this pillow, adore your bag and like your humor to make this picture


You're the sweetest to say that Alexa! Thank you darling girl


----------



## shopgirl4cc

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3620189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mini first outing on this sunny hot day in NC ..we got some crazy weather going on here


You look so Pretty!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ice24 said:


> Yogurt time with my coco
> View attachment 3619139


What a gorgeous Red coco! Yougult is such yummy & fun match!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Arielgal said:


> My puffy lambskin boy from 16P
> View attachment 3619069


Oh beautiful sheen on lux Lambskin and shiny gold HW  gorgeous!!


----------



## Alexa67

Sparkletastic said:


> I ADORE this bag. So gorgeous and the color combo is divine!


Thank you dear, love to read this


----------



## nadatoprada

Borrowed this bag from a consignment shop to shoot some stuff for my blog. So sad to give her back, but it's inspired me to finally save up for a vintage flap bag!


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3620189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mini first outing on this sunny hot day in NC ..we got some crazy weather going on here


so pretty!!!!


----------



## shortyty

My so black lambskin jumbo posing for my flatlay


----------



## Kendie26

nadatoprada said:


> Borrowed this bag from a consignment shop to shoot some stuff for my blog. So sad to give her back, but it's inspired me to finally save up for a vintage flap bag!



[emoji322][emoji177][emoji93]whoa! Both you & your bag /outfit are incredibly beautiful... JUST WOW WOW WOW!!


----------



## FancyPants77

best_carnation said:


> My work outfit today



Black and ruthenium is my favorite combination, looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## SoLoveCC

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3620189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mini first outing on this sunny hot day in NC ..we got some crazy weather going on here


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## deb68nc

SoLoveCC said:


> You look fabulous!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ice24

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a gorgeous Red coco! Yougult is such yummy & fun match!


Thanks @shopgirl4cc. has been using her these few days as she can hold quite a lot


----------



## nadatoprada

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji177][emoji93]whoa! Both you & your bag /outfit are incredibly beautiful... JUST WOW WOW WOW!!


thank you so so so much


----------



## cabbagekid

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3620189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mini first outing on this sunny hot day in NC ..we got some crazy weather going on here



OMG. That is an amazing bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

"Van"/Tweed 225 reissue is out & about having some tea [emoji4]


----------



## jax818

Loving my so black woc.


----------



## shermainelimxn

My mini rectangular at work today [emoji7]


----------



## Arielgal

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh beautiful sheen on lux Lambskin and shiny gold HW  gorgeous!!


Thank you Shopgirl4cc, i love the lux lambskin too, worth all the babying


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> "Van"/Tweed 225 reissue is out & about having some tea [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621310



Looking beautiful there, Van!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful there, Van!!!


Thank you dearest DM....I will definitely miss Van once spring/summer comes along ( i know others may disagree but I just think her colors are more fall/ winter, at least with my wardrobe) hugs dear friend.


----------



## Vanana

Out and about with Coco the other day


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Out and about with Coco the other day
> View attachment 3621823


Wow beautiful outfit and coco


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Out and about with Coco the other day
> View attachment 3621823



Looking very pretty, my dear!


----------



## Bother Free

So black jumbo


----------



## Dextersmom

Bother Free said:


> So black jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3622088



What a special beauty, Bother Free!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Out and about with Coco the other day
> View attachment 3621823



Beautiful!!![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103



Beautiful!!


----------



## March786

Out birthday shopping at selfridges [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Wow beautiful outfit and coco





Dextersmom said:


> Looking very pretty, my dear!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103


Dear DM you are great at shopping! that scarf and the fluffy tote are gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Out birthday shopping at selfridges [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3622413


Happy birthday!!!!!  hope you got something pretty you love!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Charity (shopping!) event with my navy chevron boy...


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Charity (shopping!) event with my navy chevron boy...
> 
> View attachment 3622598



Looking good FunBagz!


----------



## Vanana

Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.
> View attachment 3622608
> View attachment 3622609



Beautiful outfit Vanana. And that TWEED is too gorgeous


----------



## Forex

March786 said:


> Out birthday shopping at selfridges [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3622413



Beautiful red Coco [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> "Van"/Tweed 225 reissue is out & about having some tea [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621310



Every time I saw you used this bag I feel like you and @Vanana are hanging out [emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Beautiful outfit Vanana. And that TWEED is too gorgeous


Thanks! they kept me warm today


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Every time I saw you used this bag I feel like you and @Vanana are hanging out [emoji23]


me 2!!! it's like @Kendie26 and I had a virtual hang out  Fun stuff we do here!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> "Van"/Tweed 225 reissue is out & about having some tea [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621310


Love seeing this beauty!!  Love how the caramel color of the tea sitting so close to this beautiful bag actually brings out the beautiful caramel color of the tweed!  This bag is just so lovely


----------



## love2learn

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3621382
> 
> 
> Loving my so black woc.


Love this cutie!


----------



## love2learn

shermainelimxn said:


> My mini rectangular at work today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3621432


The black is gorgeous against all of the pretty pink shades


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Out and about with Coco the other day
> View attachment 3621823


Your blue Coco looks perfect with your gorgeous jacket!  I forget.  Is this the small or medium Coco?


----------



## love2learn

Bother Free said:


> So black jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3622088


So gorgeous!!  What a beautiful passenger.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103


Everything looks so beautiful and well put together!  Love those cute sandals.  I also really love your Fluffy CC with the double strap look.


----------



## love2learn

March786 said:


> Out birthday shopping at selfridges [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3622413


Such a gorgeous red on your Coco!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Charity (shopping!) event with my navy chevron boy...
> 
> View attachment 3622598


Love the look of your boy with your beautiful dress and heels!  Gorgeous!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.
> View attachment 3622608
> View attachment 3622609


Love yours and Kendie's Tweed reissues!! Of course your jacket is also stunning!!  Our weather today was low 70's and because it's been so warm here for our winter, the tulips are bloomed and almost done  Makes me sad because tulips are one of my favorite flowers and I haven't gotten a chance to really see them when they were tight and slightly opening.  Just BAM!!  They're open and a good wind will blow off the petals!  So I hope where ever you are, you get to enjoy the spring flowers since it looks like with your jacket you may still be having some cooler temperatures.


----------



## charlie_c

Out and about with mini

View attachment 3622678


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Everything looks so beautiful and well put together!  Love those cute sandals.  I also really love your Fluffy CC with the double strap look.


Thank you so much love2learn! 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you HeartMyMJs! 



Vanana said:


> Dear DM you are great at shopping! that scarf and the fluffy tote are gorgeous!


Thank you Vanana!!  That is quite a compliment coming from you, my friend!  Shopping is one of my main hobbies, though, if I'm being honest.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.
> View attachment 3622608
> View attachment 3622609



Beautiful look, Vanana!!


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> What a special beauty, Bother Free!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bother Free

love2learn said:


> So gorgeous!!  What a beautiful passenger.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Phiomega

I believe Chanel goes with everything... including a black/gold Baby-G for casual weekend...


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!  hope you got something pretty you love!!!


Thankyou Vanana i did


----------



## PurseOnFleek

snowing may said:


> Out and about with my vanity case


Loving the vanity case as a bag. I would like to use one too this way but with a bub i need to be hands-free and i cant even put this in the crook of my arm[emoji24] but i love looking at others carrying these!


chicnfab said:


> Boy ohh boyyyy  at Craigdarroch Castle Victoria, bc


What a stunning photo


deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3620189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mini first outing on this sunny hot day in NC ..we got some crazy weather going on here


Beautiful colour for your first mini


shortyty said:


> View attachment 3620485
> 
> My so black lambskin jumbo posing for my flatlay


So black is divine


nadatoprada said:


> Borrowed this bag from a consignment shop to shoot some stuff for my blog. So sad to give her back, but it's inspired me to finally save up for a vintage flap bag!


Your outfit is great!


Bother Free said:


> So black jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3622088


Another so black beauty~


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Your blue Coco looks perfect with your gorgeous jacket!  I forget.  Is this the small or medium Coco?


Hi there  I have the small Coco.


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Love yours and Kendie's Tweed reissues!! Of course your jacket is also stunning!!  Our weather today was low 70's and because it's been so warm here for our winter, the tulips are bloomed and almost done  Makes me sad because tulips are one of my favorite flowers and I haven't gotten a chance to really see them when they were tight and slightly opening.  Just BAM!!  They're open and a good wind will blow off the petals!  So I hope where ever you are, you get to enjoy the spring flowers since it looks like with your jacket you may still be having some cooler temperatures.


Thanks so much  Took a little to find a tweed that I love and it's definitely a totally different feeling vs. a leather bag.  Tulip's one of my favorites too! They are just so cheerful.  It's hard to not feel like it lifts your spirits a bit looking out at a colorful field or pot of tulips, well all flowers for that matter to be honest.   Spring is arriving and I'm looking forward to wearing Chanels with lighter jackets/cardigans since I have many more of those compared to winter coats (which gets real boring after a long winter).  Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this beauty!!  Love how the caramel color of the tea sitting so close to this beautiful bag actually brings out the beautiful caramel color of the tweed!  This bag is just so lovely


Thank you, you are so sweet love2learn! I have an extreme special fondness for my tweed reissue & I'm happy you appreciate her too!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Out and about with Coco the other day
> View attachment 3621823


Killing me again with that jacket ....beyond stunning everything!! sadly I don't think my freaking emojis are working / showing up on my iPad


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.
> View attachment 3622608
> View attachment 3622609


Snap! Work it girl....ok so you always look a million times better than me, but I'm just thrilled to be tweed  reissue twins w/ ever so stylish you  "Van!"


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103


Once again, as always, soooooooo beautiful! I love TED baker florals!!! Have you ever considered any of his slgs in floral DM?


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Charity (shopping!) event with my navy chevron boy...
> 
> View attachment 3622598


WOWEE YOU LOOK AMAZING FunBagz!! Fantastic mod


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Every time I saw you used this bag I feel like you and @Vanana are hanging out [emoji23]





Vanana said:


> me 2!!! it's like @Kendie26 and I had a virtual hang out  Fun stuff we do here!



Ha [emoji23][emoji23]that's so funny...we will be moving from our virtual hangout to a live/in person hangout some day!! It's on my bucket list! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look, Vanana!!


----------



## reeseymomma

March786 said:


> Out birthday shopping at selfridges [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3622413



Love that red Coco ! [emoji173]️


----------



## reeseymomma

Vanana said:


> Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.
> View attachment 3622608
> View attachment 3622609



Tweed is beautiful! You look amazing! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103


Super love it


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Taking advantage of the tweed weather today.
> View attachment 3622608
> View attachment 3622609


Elegant and chic


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Once again, as always, soooooooo beautiful! I love TED baker florals!!! Have you ever considered any of his slgs in floral DM?



Thank you, Kendie!!  I have only bought a phone cover from this brand before this scarf, so I didn't know there were slgs.....I will have to look into it, thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Super love it



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Kendie!!  I have only bought a phone cover from this brand before this scarf, so I didn't know there were slgs.....I will have to look into it, thank you.


If you're interested, check at your Nordstrom as I've seen them at mine & also Bloomingdales ....he has some pretty wallets ,etc


----------



## Vanana

Ready for fun adventures with 17c mini


----------



## Vanana

reeseymomma said:


> Tweed is beautiful! You look amazing! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


Thank you so much


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Elegant and chic


Thanks chicnfab


----------



## steffysstyle

Casual day today in Zurich, spring is in the air


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> "Van"/Tweed 225 reissue is out & about having some tea [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621310


OMG So special reissue!!!! I hope you're having a wonderful weekend dearest friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103


Gorgeous tote and scarf on gorgeous lady!!!!  Hope you're having a fabulous weekend darling DM


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Charity (shopping!) event with my navy chevron boy...
> 
> View attachment 3622598


Look at you!!Both of you and your navy chevron boy are gorgeous as always.... I hope you had a fun time!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nadatoprada said:


> Borrowed this bag from a consignment shop to shoot some stuff for my blog. So sad to give her back, but it's inspired me to finally save up for a vintage flap bag!


You look so pretty!  your beautiful smile shows how you're happy with the vintage flap Thank you for sharing such a beautiful shot!


----------



## Czn

Out with my beautiful boy bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week.... 
Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for months - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling and gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you so much Marlee


----------



## starprism_7

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for months - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling and gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379


She is stunning! I love black reissue in 225 size ghw, i bet you look amazing wearing her


----------



## shopgirl4cc

starprism_7 said:


> She is stunning! I love black reissue in 225 size ghw, i bet you look amazing wearing her


Thank you so much star prism_7! you're so sweet to say that


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG So special reissue!!!! I hope you're having a wonderful weekend dearest friend!!


Thank you so much & an even happier weekend back to you sweet friend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379



That's bag perfection girlfriend & I love it against your red [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]...super gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

It's too cold today & I'm not leaving the house... I look a total mess BUT I am wearing 1 of my sweet brooches on my hoodie [emoji23]..I figured that was the least I could do!


----------



## starprism_7

Kendie26 said:


> It's too cold today & I'm not leaving the house... I look a total mess BUT I am wearing 1 of my sweet brooches on my hoodie [emoji23]..I figured that was the least I could do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623431



 Isnt it amazing how one pretty thing can just warms you up? That brooch is just soo sweet & pretty ! I would have a hard time not looking at it & want to bring it even to the kitchen with me


----------



## starprism_7

Vanana said:


> Ready for fun adventures with 17c mini
> View attachment 3623175


I love how the the mini side color matches with your blouses trim color. As always you look very well assembled & chic effortlessly.  Have a great adventure! 

Btw, i love your shoes!  That pearl straps is tdf!


----------



## starprism_7

Czn said:


> Out with my beautiful boy bag



You look great! & i love that black boy in rhw on you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> It's too cold today & I'm not leaving the house... I look a total mess BUT I am wearing 1 of my sweet brooches on my hoodie [emoji23]..I figured that was the least I could do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623431


Ohhh what a Gorgeous brooch!!!  Love that on pretty pink sweater and what a sweet comment you're just so too cute!!!!! You're the true Chanel lover darling That's great idea of you and the best way to enjoy your Chanel at home Yes I can feel you my friend, we're near and it's freezing cold tonight and feels real winter back again here this weekend! It's actually great timing that you can pet your beautiful collection just like I'm doing here too...haha 
Hope you stay warm and cozy there with your beauties my darling friend


----------



## nekohime

Tried this self-portrait dress on... Thought I had to take a mirror selfie with my black mini [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] left the store now but thinking I should go back for this dress... Wat u think? [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Ashleym

nekohime said:


> Tried this self-portrait dress on... Thought I had to take a selfie mirror with my black mini [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] left the store now but thinking I should go back for this dress... Wat u think? [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623507


Yes you should go back for the dress! it looks amazing on you


----------



## nekohime

Ashleym said:


> Yes you should go back for the dress! it looks amazing on you



Thanks dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous tote and scarf on gorgeous lady!!!!  Hope you're having a fabulous weekend darling DM



Thank you, beautiful shopgirl4cc!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379



Reissue love!!!


----------



## Vanana

starprism_7 said:


> I love how the the mini side color matches with your blouses trim color. As always you look very well assembled & chic effortlessly.  Have a great adventure!
> 
> Btw, i love your shoes!  That pearl straps is tdf!


 thank you that is so nice of you.   had fun today but oh boy it was a cold windy day for us for sure brrrrr!!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379


One of my all time favorites!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> It's too cold today & I'm not leaving the house... I look a total mess BUT I am wearing 1 of my sweet brooches on my hoodie [emoji23]..I figured that was the least I could do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623431


You are hilarious!! Good call staying in though it is freezing out there... the whole time I was out door I kept hearing *let it go let it go....* sigh....

That brooch is gorgeous and surely goes with everything. Must be fun just to watch it shimmer different colors :loves:


----------



## Ketaki

Kendie26 said:


> It's too cold today & I'm not leaving the house... I look a total mess BUT I am wearing 1 of my sweet brooches on my hoodie [emoji23]..I figured that was the least I could do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623431



This is one of the prettiest brooches ever. What collection is it from? Would you have the style code? Thanks so much! It looks great and love how you are Chanel-ling the vibe - whatever the weather.


----------



## jax818

Loving my new medium coco!  One of my most care free Chanels and it fits so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> Loving my new medium coco!  One of my most care free Chanels and it fits so much!
> View attachment 3623833


I'm seriously starting to lust bad for this bag....looks lovely on you jax!! Hey we are not only so black WOC twins, but watch twins as well


----------



## Kendie26

nekohime said:


> Tried this self-portrait dress on... Thought I had to take a mirror selfie with my black mini [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] left the store now but thinking I should go back for this dress... Wat u think? [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623507


Um, HELL YES...GO BACK PRONTO & GET THAT DRESS!!! It's phenomenal on you!! I need your figure!


----------



## Kendie26

starprism_7 said:


> Isnt it amazing how one pretty thing can just warms you up? That brooch is just soo sweet & pretty ! I would have a hard time not looking at it & want to bring it even to the kitchen with me





shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhh what a Gorgeous brooch!!!  Love that on pretty pink sweater and what a sweet comment you're just so too cute!!!!! You're the true Chanel lover darling That's great idea of you and the best way to enjoy your Chanel at home Yes I can feel you my friend, we're near and it's freezing cold tonight and feels real winter back again here this weekend! It's actually great timing that you can pet your beautiful collection just like I'm doing here too...haha
> Hope you stay warm and cozy there with your beauties my darling friend





Vanana said:


> You are hilarious!! Good call staying in though it is freezing out there... the whole time I was out door I kept hearing *let it go let it go....* sigh....
> 
> That brooch is gorgeous and surely goes with everything. Must be fun just to watch it shimmer different colors :loves:





Ketaki said:


> This is one of the prettiest brooches ever. What collection is it from? Would you have the style code? Thanks so much! It looks great and love how you are Chanel-ling the vibe - whatever the weather.



Warm thanks to all of you beautiful Chanel friends! I didn't do Coco or Karl any "justice" looking so blah BUT the brooch did perk me up[emoji4]. 
Ketaki-here's the tag...got mine from Saks... it came in 2 color ways... both are iridescent & mine is labeled "purple" w/gold beads around edging. Dear Vanana has the other color w/turquoise beads around edge.


----------



## snowing may

Nothing beats a nice cup of coffee in freezing temps...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taken by my 8 year old daughter!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taken by my 8 year old daughter!
> View attachment 3624332



Very pretty look and your daughter is a natural!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Giving my stingray WOC some attention today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

snowing may said:


> Nothing beats a nice cup of coffee in freezing temps...


this red is to die for ... WOW


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty look and your daughter is a natural!!



Thank you!![emoji7][emoji7]



Dextersmom said:


> Giving my stingray WOC some attention today.
> View attachment 3624382



Love it!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my stingray WOC some attention today.
> View attachment 3624382



Gorgeous!! Love your outfit too, so pretty!


----------



## snowing may

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this red is to die for ... WOW


Thanks dear!


----------



## Brandon4268

This was my first Chanel bag & as it is white lambskin, i am very very selective as to when & where it is worn. I decided to wear it yesterday for a day out on the town, a step outside my comfort zone & it was great!


----------



## k5ml3k

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379



Beautiful!!


----------



## smiley13tree

Taking my Boy out today to watch Hamilton with the boyfriend. We loved the show!


----------



## Dextersmom

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your outfit too, so pretty!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!



Thank you both!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my stingray WOC some attention today.
> View attachment 3624382


I miss the stingray!


----------



## eggz716

shopgirl4cc said:


> I brought my puffy caviar ML gold HW to my family dinner last night  Thanks for letting me share. Hope everyone enjoyed warmer weekend
> 
> View attachment 3612254


My dream bag!!


----------



## Vanana

Brandon4268 said:


> This was my first Chanel bag & as it is white lambskin, i am very very selective as to when & where it is worn. I decided to wear it yesterday for a day out on the town, a step outside my comfort zone & it was great!


Very cool pairing I love the bronze hardware against this white bag. Gives it just the right amount of cool elegance.


----------



## nekohime

Kendie26 said:


> Um, HELL YES...GO BACK PRONTO & GET THAT DRESS!!! It's phenomenal on you!! I need your figure!



@Kendie26 u r always soooo sweet... Ur comment made me blush [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] thank u always dear!! Hope u had a great wkend![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I miss the stingray!


----------



## sacha1009

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji177][emoji93]whoa! Both you & your bag /outfit are incredibly beautiful... JUST WOW WOW WOW!!


Like it


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taken by my 8 year old daughter!
> View attachment 3624332


WOWEE, what a FANTASTIC mod....YOU are GORGEOUS!! Your 8 year old is definitely a terrific photographer!!


----------



## Kendie26

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3624468
> 
> 
> Taking my Boy out today to watch Hamilton with the boyfriend. We loved the show!


You look beautiful!! Love your entire ensemble & your Boy is perfect on you! Congrats on seeing Hamilton


----------



## March786

Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3624775
> View attachment 3624778



Gorgeous red and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## starprism_7

nekohime said:


> Tried this self-portrait dress on... Thought I had to take a mirror selfie with my black mini [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] left the store now but thinking I should go back for this dress... Wat u think? [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623507


You look amazing! & yes you should get that dress


----------



## starprism_7

March786 said:


> Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3624775
> View attachment 3624778



I love3 your red coco handle. The red is just perfect & its my favourite combination in a coco handle. Happy birthday!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, what a FANTASTIC mod....YOU are GORGEOUS!! Your 8 year old is definitely a terrific photographer!!


Thank you so much!!  You're too sweet!![emoji8]


March786 said:


> Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3624775
> View attachment 3624778


Beautiful!!  Happy birthday!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3624775
> View attachment 3624778


I so LOVE the Coco in red..yours is gorgeous!! Many Happy Birthday wishes dear March786!


----------



## Kendie26

A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362


Beautiful! love this shade of red


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362


gorgeous true red alert!! Love love love!!!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> I so LOVE the Coco in red..yours is gorgeous!! Many Happy Birthday wishes dear March786!


Thankyou so much Kendie, your very kind 
this coco definitely makes my heart sing


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you so much!!  You're too sweet!![emoji8]
> 
> Beautiful!!  Happy birthday!![emoji173][emoji173]


Thankyou HeartMyMJs


----------



## March786

starprism_7 said:


> I love3 your red coco handle. The red is just perfect & its my favourite combination in a coco handle. Happy birthday!!


Thankyou starprism


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red and Happy Birthday!!


Thankyou so much Dextersmom


----------



## smiley13tree

Kendie26 said:


> You look beautiful!! Love your entire ensemble & your Boy is perfect on you! Congrats on seeing Hamilton



Thank you so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362


Love these pieces Kendie - i hope you had a wonderful day with them


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> Beautiful! love this shade of red





Vanana said:


> gorgeous true red alert!! Love love love!!!





March786 said:


> Love these pieces Kendie - i hope you had a wonderful day with them


Warmest thanks dear Lovelies!! Red is definitely a mood lifter (for me)...hope you all had a great start to the week! Thanks again


----------



## anglee810

My beloved chanel boy chevron finally debuted on our wedding anniversary eve dinner


----------



## Kendie26

anglee810 said:


> My beloved chanel boy chevron finally debuted on our wedding anniversary eve dinner
> 
> View attachment 3625381
> View attachment 3625382
> View attachment 3625383
> View attachment 3625384
> View attachment 3625385


Wow you are strikingly BEAUTIFUL & so is your Boy...you were made for each other !  WOW


----------



## anglee810

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you are strikingly BEAUTIFUL & so is your Boy...you were made for each other !  WOW



Awww thanks so much Kendie26,  you're too kind! Really enjoyed and appreciated all of your comments/posts and immense contribution to this forum!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362



Beautiful!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Reissue love!!!





Vanana said:


> One of my all time favorites!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much girls for your sweetest hearts dear chanel lovelies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362



GORGEOUS RED LAMBSKIN!!!!!! All the time my favorite color & leather combo darling friend Yes red Chanel is necessary in our lives!!I hope you had a fun day my friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3624775
> View attachment 3624778


Beautiful Red CocoHappy birthday!! Hope you had a fabulous time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

anglee810 said:


> My beloved chanel boy chevron finally debuted on our wedding anniversary eve dinner
> 
> View attachment 3625381
> View attachment 3625382
> View attachment 3625383
> View attachment 3625384
> View attachment 3625385


Great shots! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> Nothing beats a nice cup of coffee in freezing temps...


This red caviar is TDF  is this pearly caviar mini from 15B season? Gorgeous shade!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Last night my lambskin square mini came to our family dinner 
Sorry somehow It look like totally silver HW in pic  maybe from restaurant's lighting, but it's light gold HW from 17C  I really adore any lambskin Chanel..... Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice Monday afternoon & wonderful week starts ~


----------



## Sparkletastic

March786 said:


> Out with my red coco for more birthday treats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3624775
> View attachment 3624778


This coco is insane!  I loooove it!!! Enjoy it and your birthday!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my stingray WOC some attention today.
> View attachment 3624382


Oh my beautiful friend DM You always pair with casual chic style so nicely!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

k5ml3k said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you so much k5ml3k!


----------



## Irene7899

Tweed Chanel bag and espadrille


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night my lambskin square mini came to our family dinner
> Sorry somehow It look like totally silver HW in pic  maybe from restaurant's lighting, but it's light gold HW from 17C  I really adore any lambskin Chanel..... Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice Monday afternoon & wonderful week starts ~
> View attachment 3625427
> 
> View attachment 3625428


Chanel lamb in black is just ARGH!!! Honestly the first time I saw a Chanel lambskin bag I was like WHAT?!?! lambskin bag can look like THAT?!?! Ridiculously luxurious and beautiful - like no other -> this is making me want another lambskin black mini and I really cannot have any more extra bags!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362



Kendie, this is a stunning ensemble!!! I love your red classic flap with your pink wallet.... and your scarf puts it over the edge, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night my lambskin square mini came to our family dinner
> Sorry somehow It look like totally silver HW in pic  maybe from restaurant's lighting, but it's light gold HW from 17C  I really adore any lambskin Chanel..... Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice Monday afternoon & wonderful week starts ~
> View attachment 3625427
> 
> View attachment 3625428



I adore you gorgeous lambskin mini, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my beautiful friend DM You always pair with casual chic style so nicely!!!



Thank you, my beautiful friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Chanel lamb in black is just ARGH!!! Honestly the first time I saw a Chanel lambskin bag I was like WHAT?!?! lambskin bag can look like THAT?!?! Ridiculously luxurious and beautiful - like no other -> this is making me want another lambskin black mini and I really cannot have any more extra bags!!!!!


Yes exactly, Lambskin Chanel is like no other  It is my first love ( lamb in ml classic flap ) I can't imagine not having lambs in my Chanel.... If i need to run out from my house for fire emergency or something, I would grab one of lamb for sure... Oh I am with you, i just couldn't resist lamb minis...oh well i know our love for Chanel is endless...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I adore you gorgeous lambskin mini, my friend!!


Thank you my beautiful friend 
Oh I remember your sweet request and I meant to take some shot of all of my black minis and post for you sooner but then got caught by a crazy week last week... Sorry!! But I love to do for you and it is fun to do  so hopefully can do it this week...Thank you for your patient darling


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night my lambskin square mini came to our family dinner
> Sorry somehow It look like totally silver HW in pic  maybe from restaurant's lighting, but it's light gold HW from 17C  I really adore any lambskin Chanel..... Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice Monday afternoon & wonderful week starts ~
> View attachment 3625427
> 
> View attachment 3625428



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend
> Oh I remember your sweet request and I meant to take some shot of all of my black minis and post for you sooner but then got caught by a crazy week last week... Sorry!! But I love to do for you and it is fun to do  so hopefully can do it this week...Thank you for your patient darling



Please do not worry about it at all, my friend.....not even for a second.  I know you have a very full and busy life.  If it is ever convenient for you, that would be wonderful.  I am content gazing upon your beautiful shots of your amazing Chanel's.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night my lambskin square mini came to our family dinner
> Sorry somehow It look like totally silver HW in pic  maybe from restaurant's lighting, but it's light gold HW from 17C  I really adore any lambskin Chanel..... Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice Monday afternoon & wonderful week starts ~
> View attachment 3625427
> 
> View attachment 3625428


 What a puffy lamb mini you have!!!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue shot earlier in this week. I haven't used my 225 for a while - just grabbed her for the errands this week that has been crazy busy for carpooling....gotten a busy mommy week....
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a beautiful Saturday & weekend dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3623378
> 
> View attachment 3623379


Ohhh stunning


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my stingray WOC some attention today.
> View attachment 3624382


Nice combo


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last night my lambskin square mini came to our family dinner
> Sorry somehow It look like totally silver HW in pic  maybe from restaurant's lighting, but it's light gold HW from 17C  I really adore any lambskin Chanel..... Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice Monday afternoon & wonderful week starts ~
> View attachment 3625427
> 
> View attachment 3625428





shopgirl4cc said:


> GORGEOUS RED LAMBSKIN!!!!!! All the time my favorite color & leather combo darling friend Yes red Chanel is necessary in our lives!!I hope you had a fun day my friend


Beautiful pic of 1 of the best bags ever!! And I see a sneak peek of your pearls too-lucky you my darling as I'm wishful to find a strand someday! Xoxo 
Thank you, as always, for your love/enthusiam with my red. Your red should meet my red someday!! Haaa


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Kendie, this is a stunning ensemble!!! I love your red classic flap with your pink wallet.... and your scarf puts it over the edge, my friend!!


Thanks so much dearest DM.....funny cause I am feeling "over the edge" these days (w/ work) My little Chanel's & all of you Lovelies are keeping me "grounded!" Xox


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful Red CocoHappy birthday!! Hope you had a fabulous time


Thankyou shopgirl


----------



## March786

Sparkletastic said:


> This coco is insane!  I loooove it!!! Enjoy it and your birthday!!!


Thankyou so much sparkletastic


----------



## asianbarbie

On Valentine's Day x


----------



## hhl4vr

asianbarbie said:


> On Valentine's Day x


What a beautiful photo - you look gorgeous


----------



## Alexa67

snowing may said:


> Nothing beats a nice cup of coffee in freezing temps...


Wow, that's an attempting red. Really really fantastic.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Nice combo



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dearest DM.....funny cause I am feeling "over the edge" these days (w/ work) My little Chanel's & all of you Lovelies are keeping me "grounded!" Xox



Sorry to hear that this a stressful time at work......I know that you will get through this, my friend.  Sometimes it is helpful to appreciate the little things....so happy you have your lovely Chanel's to gaze upon, while running around.


----------



## Vanana

Reissue 225 in action today


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action today


Love your look! I have this jacket from Zara and it doesn't look as good on me, unfortunately. I'm in the midst of an internal debate about whether to keep buying clothes from Zara or focus on buying less overall and trying to get key pieces. Nice to see that you make room for Zara even though you have so many authentic Chanel jackets. Would love to know your thinking on this topic!


----------



## MochaCake

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action today


Nice pairing!


----------



## jenian

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362



[emoji7] i really love that red. Do you mind sharing what season is this bag? Thanks


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic of 1 of the best bags ever!! And I see a sneak peek of your pearls too-lucky you my darling as I'm wishful to find a strand someday! Xoxo
> Thank you, as always, for your love/enthusiam with my red. Your red should meet my red someday!! Haaa


So.... a couple of really nice classic pearl strands that can be long single or doubled up in silver and gold... I "might" have some photos...  just saying.....


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dearest DM.....funny cause I am feeling "over the edge" these days (w/ work) My little Chanel's & all of you Lovelies are keeping me "grounded!" Xox


ME 2!!!!!! Come on down and we'll have some serious retail therapy !!! I recently felt extremely overwhelmed with work.  I "shopped" and today/after that I felt like I can focus and conquer the world (and I did - sort of)... Well, it *is* *possible* that I way overspend and that reminds me that I need to like work to pay those bills... but whatever...


----------



## Vanana

asianbarbie said:


> On Valentine's Day x


I'm just judging that based on the hotness level displayed on that photo alone... that's the reason that you've been in action since Valentine's day, hence the delay of posting this.... am I close in my guess?   Simply gorgeous... I'd like to say I focused on the bag but eh... like *that* was the focal point


----------



## Vanana

MochaCake said:


> Nice pairing!


Thank you dear, I'm afraid I was boring today with the black and white combo


----------



## MochaCake

Vanana said:


> Thank you dear, I'm afraid I was boring today with the black and white combo


Not at all. Black and white is so classic and also one of my favorite "color" pairings.


----------



## Kendie26

jenian said:


> [emoji7] i really love that red. Do you mind sharing what season is this bag? Thanks


Hi & thanks kindly...that red lambskin CF is from season 14B, so 2014.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> So.... a couple of really nice classic pearl strands that can be long single or doubled up in silver and gold... I "might" have some photos...  just saying.....





Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action today


Always LOVE & appreciate a classic, elegant, tailored look like your mod Vanana.....looking oh-so-super fine, as always! Who YOU? Have some pics w/ pearls? No way?!! Haaaaaa, xoxoxox


----------



## Vanana

Baghongkonglady said:


> Love your look! I have this jacket from Zara and it doesn't look as good on me, unfortunately. I'm in the midst of an internal debate about whether to keep buying clothes from Zara or focus on buying less overall and trying to get key pieces. Nice to see that you make room for Zara even though you have so many authentic Chanel jackets. Would love to know your thinking on this topic!



Thank you  Unfortunately I think you may have overestimated me...   I pretty much have a problem with self control when it comes to buying things... _all _things 

So... with Zara... or any other non "designer" brands, it's hit or miss for me.  My clothing style preferences too broad (I would get bored with just classic/dressy/sporty/casual/edgy/ladylike/whatever - I need them all to keep me entertained!!).  I just sort of look at whether or not the style is "promising" for my taste, then if the material "look/feel" substantial enough/"feels right" (otherwise pass on those regardless of liking the style). Finally, I try them on and if in my size(s) they "fit" acceptably nicely - like everywhere.  Now... fit is often a "hit or miss" because with these brands it's a matter of whim and not always consistently done well (like sometimes the sleeves just doesn't feel right and look loose/sloppy in the upper arm area or something random like that, despite everything fitting well in your size - KWIM?). If it pass all those tests, and not a "repeat" of something I already have (which means I wont wear this vs. that) I bring them home. It's less of a price issue at these brands but rather a matter of "should I bother to add this to my wardrobe and take up more space that I honestly don't have"  

So for me, there is no brand rules... just whatever specific pieces fit well on me and works with my style/mood!   The only constant requirements are the ones noted above.

For this jacket for example, it happens to fit "well enough", it's a shorter cut plus a pattern I don't have yet (and it doesn't hurt that it was on sale for $29 ).  There were other Zara jackets that may fit other people better at their size but not in mine. In those cases I pass. 

I do love jackets so I have WAY too many, and I also like unique pieces for layering like this shirt I bought from Zara *See photo attached *which I love layering over/under with different textures, etc. - just for fun! (can't find this in Chanel!)  Another day I put a black tank top underneath this top left arms bare and wore it with a pair of nice fitting low waist denim overalls, yet another day I put a corset top over it... you get the idea...   definitely not everybody's cup of tea but I have so many ways of wearing it and it's so colorful despite being a "black" layering piece!   So not Chanel!!! (but I wore my Chanel pink tweed coat over it  Chanel jackets and cardigans are the "wild cards" that work with _everything _




I treasure my Chanel RTW pieces though but for those I choose classic pieces or special yet timeless pieces (to me) that I absolutely love and know will still wear when I'm in my 80/90's (if I'm lucky!). I do tend to focus my Chanel RTWs on Jackets and cardigans because to me they are the most versatile pieces as I can continue to wear them with fun non-Chanel pieces and achieve totally different looks/styles throughout time and they will continue to be timeless staples.  - As with all things, I always make rare exceptions for true love that defy reason/logic... Those are quite obvious in my collections as they truly stand out and they were the "just because" pieces that just *are*


----------



## mia1103

Books and Chanel.
Two things that nourish my soul


----------



## presvy

'Lunching' with my date COCO mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action today



Lovely!!


----------



## Irene7899

My Chanel today


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you DM


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 3626624
> 
> 'Lunching' with my date COCO mini


Cute mini and I love your ring!!!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Vanana said:


> Thank you  Unfortunately I think you may have overestimated me...   I pretty much have a problem with self control when it comes to buying things... _all _things
> 
> So... with Zara... or any other non "designer" brands, it's hit or miss for me.  My clothing style preferences too broad (I would get bored with just classic/dressy/sporty/casual/edgy/ladylike/whatever - I need them all to keep me entertained!!).  I just sort of look at whether or not the style is "promising" for my taste, then if the material "look/feel" substantial enough/"feels right" (otherwise pass on those regardless of liking the style). Finally, I try them on and if in my size(s) they "fit" acceptably nicely - like everywhere.  Now... fit is often a "hit or miss" because with these brands it's a matter of whim and not always consistently done well (like sometimes the sleeves just doesn't feel right and look loose/sloppy in the upper arm area or something random like that, despite everything fitting well in your size - KWIM?). If it pass all those tests, and not a "repeat" of something I already have (which means I wont wear this vs. that) I bring them home. It's less of a price issue at these brands but rather a matter of "should I bother to add this to my wardrobe and take up more space that I honestly don't have"
> 
> So for me, there is no brand rules... just whatever specific pieces fit well on me and works with my style/mood!   The only constant requirements are the ones noted above.
> 
> For this jacket for example, it happens to fit "well enough", it's a shorter cut plus a pattern I don't have yet (and it doesn't hurt that it was on sale for $29 ).  There were other Zara jackets that may fit other people better at their size but not in mine. In those cases I pass.
> 
> I do love jackets so I have WAY too many, and I also like unique pieces for layering like this shirt I bought from Zara *See photo attached *which I love layering over/under with different textures, etc. - just for fun! (can't find this in Chanel!)  Another day I put a black tank top underneath this top left arms bare and wore it with a pair of nice fitting low waist denim overalls, yet another day I put a corset top over it... you get the idea...   definitely not everybody's cup of tea but I have so many ways of wearing it and it's so colorful despite being a "black" layering piece!   So not Chanel!!! (but I wore my Chanel pink tweed coat over it  Chanel jackets and cardigans are the "wild cards" that work with _everything _
> 
> View attachment 3626582
> 
> 
> I treasure my Chanel RTW pieces though but for those I choose classic pieces or special yet timeless pieces (to me) that I absolutely love and know will still wear when I'm in my 80/90's (if I'm lucky!). I do tend to focus my Chanel RTWs on Jackets and cardigans because to me they are the most versatile pieces as I can continue to wear them with fun non-Chanel pieces and achieve totally different looks/styles throughout time and they will continue to be timeless staples.  - As with all things, I always make rare exceptions for true love that defy reason/logic... Those are quite obvious in my collections as they truly stand out and they were the "just because" pieces that just *are*


Love this so much, thank you so much for replying so eloquently. Love your style! Unfortunately I'm much too matchy matchy. I did surprise myself yesterday by falling for a chanel jacket from this recent collection with VELCRO on it. Totally random, would not have tried it on but fell in love HARD. 

With stuff like Zara, I'm often like 'well, it's only [ibsert small amount] so I might as well. But often I just like rather than love the item, so when I get home there are better versions of said item and I go with those instead. I need to get better at self restraint... instead I'm heading in the opposite direction . 

love your style as always


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3626597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Books and Chanel.
> Two things that nourish my soul


i absolutely love the charms on this one, was this last year?


----------



## mia1103

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i absolutely love the charms on this one, was this last year?



Thank you. I love the charms too!
Especially the lady bug 
It's from 17p.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mia1103 said:


> Thank you. I love the charms too!
> Especially the lady bug
> It's from 17p.


thanks. it's beautiful. not usually a fan of these ones, but the charms on yours speak to me, too. lovely piece.


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action today


Black / white with reissue that's so French.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> A friend inspired me early this morning to go all red today to lift my mood (& pink/grey with scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625362



You lift MY mood just while watching this pic.  So I can imagine how you feel while carrying her, perhaps dancing instead of walking to work .


----------



## Alexa67

Quickly out to the city. Would like to share how comfortable a WOC is crossbody over a big wool jacket even for larger people.


----------



## snowing may

Alexa67 said:


> Wow, that's an attempting red. Really really fantastic.


Thank you dear


----------



## snowing may

BFF!


----------



## SoLoveCC

snowing may said:


> BFF!


They are so cute


----------



## SoLoveCC

Alexa67 said:


> Quickly out to the city. Would like to share how comfortable a WOC is crossbody over a big wool jacket even for larger people.
> View attachment 3627467


You look fab
Love WOC


----------



## snowing may

SoLoveCC said:


> They are so cute


Thank you my friend! That's my daughter's stuffie. She brings it with her everywhere


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Black / white with reissue that's so French.


Didn't think of that! French Vanana! Ohlala!!!


----------



## Vanana

snowing may said:


> BFF!


Wow the power of Chanel! that *actually *made me feel happy!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Quickly out to the city. Would like to share how comfortable a WOC is crossbody over a big wool jacket even for larger people.
> 
> View attachment 3627467


I literally have no idea what you meant by larger people you are slim! Anyway, you seem quite on the taller side in your photos too   You ladies remind  me how much I love the look of WOC but cant make use of it. I so wish I hate how it look but honestly I do.. just can't make good use of it due to my constant bag switching


----------



## SoLoveCC

snowing may said:


> Thank you my friend! That's my daughter's stuffie. She brings it with her everywhere


She is soooo cute


----------



## Vanana

Baghongkonglady said:


> Love this so much, thank you so much for replying so eloquently. Love your style! Unfortunately I'm much too matchy matchy. I did surprise myself yesterday by falling for a chanel jacket from this recent collection with VELCRO on it. Totally random, would not have tried it on but fell in love HARD.
> 
> With stuff like Zara, I'm often like 'well, it's only [ibsert small amount] so I might as well. But often I just like rather than love the item, so when I get home there are better versions of said item and I go with those instead. I need to get better at self restraint... instead I'm heading in the opposite direction .
> 
> love your style as always


Haha thanks! appreciate your compliments  style preferences are so subjective but it's so nice to have others here who appreciate similar styling as well as Chanel love  :drink:

Your new jacket look totally fabulous!!! so want to see more pics of it!!!  You just have exquisite taste and Zara just can't satisfy it!


----------



## Vanana

OOTD with reissue 225 _AGAIN_!  Apparently I forgot that I have a *RED *wall for background... oooooops!!!


----------



## jax818

Still carrying my coco handle.  I'm absolutely smitten with this bag.  I normally switch out to a small flap for date night but this bag easily transitioned to night.  Loving it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> OOTD with reissue 225 _AGAIN_!  Apparently I forgot that I have a *RED *wall for background... oooooops!!!
> 
> View attachment 3627614



You look very pretty in red and your Reissue is perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Out to dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3627711



Beautiful!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## lovesbmw

presvy said:


> View attachment 3626624
> 
> 'Lunching' with my date COCO mini


Love this purse


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> I literally have no idea what you meant by larger people you are slim! Anyway, you seem quite on the taller side in your photos too   You ladies remind  me how much I love the look of WOC but cant make use of it. I so wish I hate how it look but honestly I do.. just can't make good use of it due to my constant bag switching



   Oh sorry for my not so perfect English.  The meaning was TALL. And I like the long chain in the WOC.


----------



## Alexa67

snowing may said:


> BFF!



This blue is so powerful. I absolutely adore it.


----------



## Alexa67

SoLoveCC said:


> You look fab
> Love WOC


Thank you dear.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> You lift MY mood just while watching this pic.  So I can imagine how you feel while carrying her, perhaps dancing instead of walking to work .





Alexa67 said:


> Quickly out to the city. Would like to share how comfortable a WOC is crossbody over a big wool jacket even for larger people.
> 
> View attachment 3627467


Haaaa you make me laugh Alexa dearest....I sadly did not "dance to work" but hey, maybe I'll try that today! You look AMAZING w/ your WOC>..I her!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

loving my new chanel necklace from 2017 collection[emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> OOTD with reissue 225 _AGAIN_!  Apparently I forgot that I have a *RED *wall for background... oooooops!!!
> 
> View attachment 3627614


WHOA!!!! Hello beautiful woman!!! Who cares about your red background wall (that's lovely too) BUT JUST LOOK AT YOU....go girl!! LOVE this mod!


----------



## March786

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3627950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new chanel necklace from 2017 collection[emoji173]



Love it [emoji4][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3627950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new chanel necklace from 2017 collection[emoji173]


Love it....you look so pretty POF!!! Xox


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Still carrying my coco handle.  I'm absolutely smitten with this bag.  I normally switch out to a small flap for date night but this bag easily transitioned to night.  Loving it!
> View attachment 3627692


I love the green handle!  I don't know if i'm more jealous of the bag or that you have date nights.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa you make me laugh Alexa dearest....I sadly did not "dance to work" but hey, maybe I'll try that today! You look AMAZING w/ your WOC>..I her!


Thank you my dear. In one month this little cutie will go on her first trip and I can carry her with airy cloth so she will be better to see. Are you used your new "real turnlock" WOC and are you happy with her?
Happy to make you a bit lough. It's important if the work is so much than we need a small joy like dancing with a red bag or just the imagine.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3627711


OMG super jealous!!!  I love but missed out on the gorgeous caviar camellias (especially in this fuchsia color!!!) - oh why oh why were there no mini's????!?!?! *and *you're at one of my favorite places for cocktails and small plates


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA!!!! Hello beautiful woman!!! Who cares about your red background wall (that's lovely too) BUT JUST LOOK AT YOU....go girl!! LOVE this mod!


haha Thanks Kendie~!  red does crazy things to us!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

March786 said:


> Love it [emoji4][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]





Kendie26 said:


> Love it....you look so pretty POF!!! Xox


Thankyou lovelies [emoji1]


----------



## nvie

My favourite WOC.


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> OOTD with reissue 225 _AGAIN_!  Apparently I forgot that I have a *RED *wall for background... oooooops!!!
> 
> View attachment 3627614


Honestly? This red wall is the perfect background for you sweet outfit.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nvie said:


> My favourite WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3628068


mine too, it's awesome


----------



## nvie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> mine too, it's awesome



Yes, love it more than the classic WOC. I wish I bought other colours too before it was discontinued. I hope Chanel brings halfmoon WOC back.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> OMG super jealous!!!  I love but missed out on the gorgeous caviar camellias (especially in this fuchsia color!!!) - oh why oh why were there no mini's????!?!?! *and *you're at one of my favorite places for cocktails and small plates



Thanks Vanana!! I just know that Chanel will make a camellia mini one of these days just for you! This is one of our regular lunch/dinner spots, as it is literally down the street from our house (we can walk there and often do, but didn't last night due to laziness).


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!![emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Date night with the hubby (and my m/l flap)


----------



## Dextersmom

M/L lambskin flap today (with my black/gold Balenciaga sandals).


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> M/L lambskin flap today (with my black/gold Balenciaga sandals).
> View attachment 3628244



Girl you look great. Where should I start? Bag? Shoes? Skirt? All together just lovely


----------



## clu13

At the winery


----------



## nashpoo

My new coral drawstring bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628492
> 
> 
> 
> My new coral drawstring bag [emoji7][emoji7]


Love the size. This is such a bright color! Looks red in the photo - which is also gorgeous. Funny how Chanel bags change color so much!


----------



## jenian

With my CF and espadrilles going out with my dh. Have a great day everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Thank you my dear. In one month this little cutie will go on her first trip and I can carry her with airy cloth so she will be better to see. Are you used your new "real turnlock" WOC and are you happy with her?
> Happy to make you a bit lough. It's important if the work is so much than we need a small joy like dancing with a red bag or just the imagine.


Haha you are too funny! Yes I love my new woc...i do prefer the working turnlock vs the snap closure...it's just easier for me.....& yes, we all need some small joy in our hectic lives so each time I pull out my red CF I will think of you & your dancing comment!


----------



## chicnfab

Boy ohh boyyyy
Time for some massage


----------



## Kendie26

Traveled very light for work today w/ my happy color cardholder & camellia sunglasses...S lovely warm sunny day before the snow onslaught!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Boy ohh boyyyy
> Time for some massage



Fabulous!!! Enjoy [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

nvie said:


> My favourite WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3628068


Beautiful woc, ring, watch & your hand especially...so elegant!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Fabulous!!! Enjoy [emoji106][emoji4]


Thanks @Kendie26 your such sweetheart.. I think I said that to you before.. but let me say it again


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light for work today w/ my happy color cardholder & camellia sunglasses...S lovely warm sunny day before the snow onslaught!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628547


Love the shades the most. And that chevron is beautiful...I wish I could do that.. travelling light.. I don't carry that much but I need to have a bag with me all the time..hehehehe


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Thanks @Kendie26 your such sweetheart.. I think I said that to you before.. but let me say it again


Aw thank you & right back at you.....but aren't you supposed to be getting that massage right now?!!! Enjoy your rub down!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you & right back at you.....but aren't you supposed to be getting that massage right now?!!! Enjoy your rub down!


I'm multi tasking.   ..actually I'm waiting.. ok bye now she's here..


----------



## Karacoco78

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3628250
> 
> 
> At the winery


Love the setting, the bag, the wine and the Oscar Wilde quote!


----------



## Vienna

With the boy.... [emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628492
> 
> 
> 
> My new coral drawstring bag [emoji7][emoji7]



That is stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Girl you look great. Where should I start? Bag? Shoes? Skirt? All together just lovely



Thank you so much Alexa!!


----------



## nashpoo

I'm obsessed with her [emoji30]

Ignore the dirty mirror [emoji58]


----------



## nashpoo

Dextersmom said:


> That is stunning!!!



Thank you so much!! It's such a fun piece


----------



## Vanana

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628723
> 
> I'm obsessed with her [emoji30]
> 
> Ignore the dirty mirror [emoji58]


Yay that sounds so perfect! You should be obsessed with the Chanel bags you get - they are not cheap so you know you got the right one when  you feel this way!


----------



## nashpoo

Vanana said:


> Yay that sounds so perfect! You should be obsessed with the Chanel bags you get - they are not cheap so you know you got the right one when  you feel this way!



[emoji23] that is so true!! This was my early 24th birthday gift to myself haha.


----------



## louloulou89

Up early and off to Paris for the weekend!


----------



## Alexa67

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3628250
> 
> At the winery



Wonderful landscape pic with your nice boy. It looks like you really enjoyed your day.


----------



## Alexa67

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628492
> 
> My new coral drawstring bag [emoji7][emoji7]



Your new bag is so sweet and such an eyecatcher. I think for this bag the perfect color   . But never the less I like your fur slipper


----------



## Alexa67

louloulou89 said:


> Up early and off to Paris for the weekend!
> View attachment 3628874



I absolutely like the charm WOC's. Hold this one also in my hand and was excited. But at the end my decision was to take this without charms but with real turnlock. Now I'm fallen in love with the aged leather. I wish you so much fun with this lovely piece.


----------



## Alexa67

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628723
> 
> I'm obsessed with her [emoji30]
> Ignore the dirty mirror [emoji58]



You can and should be obsessed!!!  I'm sure 99% of us here can understand you as well.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light for work today w/ my happy color cardholder & camellia sunglasses...S lovely warm sunny day before the snow onslaught!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628547


Ha ha Kendie, with this pic you are for sure the most light weight traveller at all. Pretty nice and neutral piece. 
P.S. nice Clematis in your beloved fuchsia color. I like my garden pic's also on my screen saver is a little nice interruption during the day.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Ha ha Kendie, with this pic you are for sure the most light weight traveller at all. Pretty nice and neutral piece.
> P.S. nice Clematis in your beloved fuchsia color. I like my garden pic's also on my screen saver is a little nice interruption during the day.


Ha, thanks kindly dear ALexa....sometimes I am so lazy I just don't feel like carrying a bag, even for work & w/ my schedule yesterday it permitted me to just bring iPad & cardholder...it's kind of "freeing" to not be carrying around much stuff! And yeah for being a fellow gardener......I think that year my clematis only put out ONE damn flower, thus I had to take that pic & I just love its color so it's my screensaver. Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## Marlee

On my way to The European Fine Art Fair with my 2005 small Classic Flap


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> On my way to The European Fine Art Fair with my 2005 small Classic Flap
> View attachment 3629228


Oh dear she looks great, like new. I likes this classical combo  haha of course, have this as the Jumbo  
Hope you had a good day and there was much interesting to see


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Oh dear she looks great, like new. I likes this classical combo  haha of course, have this as the Jumbo
> Hope you had a good day and there was much interesting to see



Thank you! Yes she has held up really well, especially since I've had her on display all these years and used her often as well. The fair was amazing, we saw a lot of beautiful art and jewelry and I also saw lots of Chanel bags on other visitors


----------



## jax818

Taking my medium coco with me on a weekend getaway.  I seriously CANNOT change out of this bag!  Added a twilly to  change it up.


----------



## NinnaO

Wedding dinner outfit with WOC


----------



## jay88

My university top university top handle flapbag shopping with me while in New York Saks 5th Avenue [emoji877]


----------



## nvie

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful woc, ring, watch & your hand especially...so elegant!!!



Thank you Kendie26. My hands looks terrible, really, thanks to the filters [emoji6]. Have a great weekend. [emoji8]


----------



## nvie

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628723
> 
> I'm obsessed with her [emoji30]
> 
> Ignore the dirty mirror [emoji58]



Wow the red really pops. Love your jeans!


----------



## CClovesbags

Hubby's birthday dinner [emoji4]


----------



## Louisalove

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628492
> 
> 
> 
> My new coral drawstring bag [emoji7][emoji7]


So cute


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Chanel7Chanel said:


> What a puffy lamb mini you have!!!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh stunning



Thank you dear ladies  Sorry for my delayed thanks!! I just came back to PF tonight...time flies, it's already another Friday! Hope you all are having a nice Friday night


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> OOTD with reissue 225 _AGAIN_!  Apparently I forgot that I have a *RED *wall for background... oooooops!!!
> 
> View attachment 3627614


Love your style Vanana! Beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3627711



Beautiful camellia WOC DM  Hope you had a fun dinner my beautiful friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Please do not worry about it at all, my friend.....not even for a second.  I know you have a very full and busy life.  If it is ever convenient for you, that would be wonderful.  I am content gazing upon your beautiful shots of your amazing Chanel's.


You're soooo sweet darling friend I'm gonna post them soon


----------



## shopgirl4cc

louloulou89 said:


> Up early and off to Paris for the weekend!
> View attachment 3628874


What a fun!!  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> On my way to The European Fine Art Fair with my 2005 small Classic Flap
> View attachment 3629228


Beautiful!! your classic small flap look like new I remember 2005 was great year for Chanel's quality 
Hope you had a fund time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

uting with my hubby & just grabbed my easiest ml flap without thinking anything after an another long tiring week.....  Time flies.....

And another bonus pics attached....Yes of course...2 dessert wines are little sweet but complex wines that can be a delightful way to finish a delicious French meal...mmm
 Thanks for letting me share  I hope dear Chanel lovelies are having wonderful Friday evening


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light for work today w/ my happy color cardholder & camellia sunglasses...S lovely warm sunny day before the snow onslaught!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628547


What a pretty color cardholder and beautiful sunglass  You're so cute dearest friend  I love the way you do! anything cute small Chanel beside you that makes me happy too Hope you have a nice weekend & stay warm darling friend, freezing winter back again here too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> M/L lambskin flap today (with my black/gold Balenciaga sandals).
> View attachment 3628244



Love love love your sandal on you beautiful DM  Your style makes me happy how I feel your west coast air from your fun and chic outfit Ohhh How I wish I was living in west winter back again and freezing here....
Hope you enjoy your beautiful sun and weekend dear friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3628250
> 
> 
> At the winery


A glass of red & Chanel = perfect match  Hope you enjoyed beautiful day


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! your classic small flap look like new I remember 2005 was great year for Chanel's quality
> Hope you had a fund time



Yes it was, I wish I had bought more bags back then! Your m/l looks stunning as well  
Thank you, we had a great time!


----------



## yinnie

Post baby feet finally fit into these sandals! [emoji847]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3627711


This bag is adorable. And great picture!


nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3628492
> 
> 
> 
> My new coral drawstring bag [emoji7][emoji7]


. Oh I love this!!!  Such a gorgeous pop of color!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> uting with my hubby & just grabbed my easiest ml flap without thinking anything after an another long tiring week.....  Time flies.....
> 
> And another bonus pics attached....Yes of course...2 dessert wines are little sweet but complex wines that can be a delightful way to finish a delicious French meal...mmm
> Thanks for letting me share  I hope dear Chanel lovelies are having wonderful Friday evening
> 
> View attachment 3629791
> 
> View attachment 3629792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629834
> 
> View attachment 3629835





shopgirl4cc said:


> What a pretty color cardholder and beautiful sunglass  You're so cute dearest friend  I love the way you do! anything cute small Chanel beside you that makes me happy too Hope you have a nice weekend & stay warm darling friend, freezing winter back again here too


You look lovely shopgirl4cc! That truly is THE perfect bag. Hope your dinner was wonderful, I'm sure it was & thank you, as ALWAYS, for your very sweet words. Oh, & brace yourself w/ the cold weather return.....my hubby told me last night that the news is saying 12-20" snow on Tuesday


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3629986
> 
> View attachment 3629987
> 
> 
> Post baby feet finally fit into these sandals! [emoji847]


Yay yinnie!! I remember when you recently bought these 2 pretty pair of sandals! How are you feeling? Life is busy no doubt!!! Congrats again on your little one!


----------



## presvy

While waiting[emoji1]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic of 1 of the best bags ever!! And I see a sneak peek of your pearls too-lucky you my darling as I'm wishful to find a strand someday! Xoxo
> Thank you, as always, for your love/enthusiam with my red. Your red should meet my red someday!! Haaa


Thank you my sweet & fun friend!! Oh yes I'm sure you'll find the best strand soon!! as you're the lucky lady and always have great sense and eyes like you found your lovely Red lamb MLI know I can't live live without my 2 of cheerful red caviar minis but those are caviar babies, I need big Lamb sister.... I'm still waiting my favorite shade of red in LAMB ML would be released in near future....  Meanwhile I'll be enjoying to look and adore here your gorgeous ML Lamb Red ( what her name?) that healing my eyes


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You look lovely shopgirl4cc! That truly is THE perfect bag. Hope your dinner was wonderful, I'm sure it was & thank you, as ALWAYS, for your very sweet words. Oh, & brace yourself w/ the cold weather return.....my hubby told me last night that the news is saying 12-20" snow on Tuesday


Thank you my sweetest friend darling 
Oh yes I know my friend, freezing winter came back to our east coast again and I feel like I was fooled... felt like spring came once and my poor cherry blossom trees they bloomed already too Poor our earth is sick or something wrong....
I hope you stay warm and keep your body balance safe and healthy darling


----------



## nvie

Saturday night out


----------



## starprism_7

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3629986
> 
> View attachment 3629987
> 
> 
> Post baby feet finally fit into these sandals! [emoji847]



Havent see you around for a while.  
Hope you are well & congratulations on your new baby


----------



## starprism_7

shopgirl4cc said:


> uting with my hubby & just grabbed my easiest ml flap without thinking anything after an another long tiring week.....  Time flies.....
> 
> And another bonus pics attached....Yes of course...2 dessert wines are little sweet but complex wines that can be a delightful way to finish a delicious French meal...mmm
> Thanks for letting me share  I hope dear Chanel lovelies are having wonderful Friday evening
> 
> View attachment 3629791
> 
> View attachment 3629792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629834
> 
> View attachment 3629835


You look effortlessly stunning! Great start for the weekend.  Have a wonderful rest of the week.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful camellia WOC DM  Hope you had a fun dinner my beautiful friend



Thank you so much, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love love love your sandal on you beautiful DM  Your style makes me happy how I feel your west coast air from your fun and chic outfit Ohhh How I wish I was living in west winter back again and freezing here....
> Hope you enjoy your beautiful sun and weekend dear friend


Thank you, my darling friend! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> uting with my hubby & just grabbed my easiest ml flap without thinking anything after an another long tiring week.....  Time flies.....
> 
> And another bonus pics attached....Yes of course...2 dessert wines are little sweet but complex wines that can be a delightful way to finish a delicious French meal...mmm
> Thanks for letting me share  I hope dear Chanel lovelies are having wonderful Friday evening
> 
> 
> You and your beautiful bag are looking perfect, my friend and what a special, candle-lit evening you had.


----------



## silliex

shopgirl4cc said:


> uting with my hubby & just grabbed my easiest ml flap without thinking anything after an another long tiring week.....  Time flies.....
> 
> And another bonus pics attached....Yes of course...2 dessert wines are little sweet but complex wines that can be a delightful way to finish a delicious French meal...mmm
> Thanks for letting me share  I hope dear Chanel lovelies are having wonderful Friday evening
> 
> View attachment 3629791
> 
> View attachment 3629792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629834
> 
> View attachment 3629835



My dear is that bag caviar?! It is STUNNING! I wish my caviar was as shiny and puffy, do you use any conditioner or have any care tips?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> My dear is that bag caviar?! It is STUNNING! I wish my caviar was as shiny and puffy, do you use any conditioner or have any care tips?


Thank you my dear silliex  you're so sweet. Yes it's caviar ml. 
I've never used any conditioner on my Chanel before. I like them to be natural and age naturally. But I remember there was some threads before that some ladies recommended conditioner on their lamb skin Chanel... I hope you're having wonderful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

starprism_7 said:


> You look effortlessly stunning! Great start for the weekend.  Have a wonderful rest of the week.



Thank you sweet starprism_7  hope you're having a nice weekend dear


----------



## Dextersmom

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is adorable. And great picture!
> . Oh I love this!!!  Such a gorgeous pop of color!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## squidgee

Waiting for me at the hair salon. [emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my caviar bronze mini today.....this bag is so carefree and I can't wait to see the dark charcoal and silver caviar mini's in person, as I am on the list for both and am excited to add at least one more metallic to my collection.


----------



## Vienna

Bronze mini today [emoji173]


----------



## Vienna

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini today.....this bag is so carefree and I can't wait to see the dark charcoal and silver caviar mini's in person, as I am on the list for both and am excited to add at least one more metallic to my collection.
> View attachment 3630576



Love it!! We are twinning today! [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vienna said:


> Love it!! We are twinning today! [emoji4]





Vienna said:


> Bronze mini today [emoji173]
> View attachment 3630647


Gorgeous, Vienna....I mean twin!


----------



## snowing may

Out and about


----------



## MochaCake

snowing may said:


> Out and about


Love this


----------



## snowing may

Thanks!


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## deb68nc

It's a mini kind of night....super comfy


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my sweet & fun friend!! Oh yes I'm sure you'll find the best strand soon!! as you're the lucky lady and always have great sense and eyes like you found your lovely Red lamb MLI know I can't live live without my 2 of cheerful red caviar minis but those are caviar babies, I need big Lamb sister.... I'm still waiting my favorite shade of red in LAMB ML would be released in near future....  Meanwhile I'll be enjoying to look and adore here your gorgeous ML Lamb Red ( what her name?) that healing my eyes





shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my sweetest friend darling
> Oh yes I know my friend, freezing winter came back to our east coast again and I feel like I was fooled... felt like spring came once and my poor cherry blossom trees they bloomed already too Poor our earth is sick or something wrong....
> I hope you stay warm and keep your body balance safe and healthy darling


Haha, I actually did not "name" my red lambskin CF...that's too funny/sweet you ask. I guess I better get busy & think of a proper name for her! I know you will definitely find your perfect red ML someday. Bad me actually bought some pearls that are on their way from a boutique.
UGH on your poor Cherry Blossom trees. I hope they will be ok! They are such stunning trees. We have this magnolia tree that I'm worried about w/ the freezing cold snap again. Bunker down for the big storm headed our way ....stay warm & happy dear friend! You always bring a smile to my face w/ your words & emojis!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini today.....this bag is so carefree and I can't wait to see the dark charcoal and silver caviar mini's in person, as I am on the list for both and am excited to add at least one more metallic to my collection.
> View attachment 3630576


Looking chic as always DM.....can't wait to see which "kryptonite" you choose!!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3630730


You are STUNNING!!! And I love this color....it looks like you are truly enjoying her & happy you decided to take the plunge w/ this standout happy color!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini today.....this bag is so carefree and I can't wait to see the dark charcoal and silver caviar mini's in person, as I am on the list for both and am excited to add at least one more metallic to my collection.
> View attachment 3630576


So excited for you! I love the bronze mini and it goes so well with your shoes. Caviar metallics are the best - gorgeous yet carefree.


----------



## nashpoo

Kendie26 said:


> You are STUNNING!!! And I love this color....it looks like you are truly enjoying her & happy you decided to take the plunge w/ this standout happy color!!



Awww you're so sweet!! I'm really loving this bag [emoji30] thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So excited for you! I love the bronze mini and it goes so well with your shoes. Caviar metallics are the best - gorgeous yet carefree.



Thank you Vanana!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Using my caviar bronze mini today.....this bag is so carefree and I can't wait to see the dark charcoal and silver caviar mini's in person, as I am on the list for both and am excited to add at least one more metallic to my collection.
> View attachment 3630576


You look gorgeous!!!  Yes metallic mini is great little purse for going out  especially I adore your caviar bronze mini on you and the combo is the best I've ever seen  Ohh can't wait to hear for your heart beat on new mini for you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Haha, I actually did not "name" my red lambskin CF...that's too funny/sweet you ask. I guess I better get busy & think of a proper name for her! I know you will definitely find your perfect red ML someday. Bad me actually bought some pearls that are on their way from a boutique.
> UGH on your poor Cherry Blossom trees. I hope they will be ok! They are such stunning trees. We have this magnolia tree that I'm worried about w/ the freezing cold snap again. Bunker down for the big storm headed our way ....stay warm & happy dear friend! You always bring a smile to my face w/ your words & emojis!



Dearest Kendie ~ OOOOHHHH I can't wait to hear your excitement for your new pearls!!!  Congratulation dear friend!!!  You're a smart lady!!! Yes It's great addition and decision!! I'm sure it will bring you more of joy for your outfit and fun outing!!!! 
And forgot to reply YESSSSS!!! I can't wait our Reds will meet each other!! I'm sure they'll be besties and their owners will be!! haha


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look gorgeous!!!  Yes metallic mini is great little purse for going out  especially I adore your caviar bronze mini on you and the combo is the best I've ever seen  Ohh can't wait to hear for your heart beat on new mini for you



Thank you, dear shopgirl4cc!!   Hope you are finding some time to rest and relax this weekend.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm staying at an Old England themed hotel my Chanel made a new friend.  

(Grey lamb jumbo single flap with bijoux chain)


----------



## Alexa67

NinnaO said:


> View attachment 3629595
> 
> Wedding dinner outfit with WOC



Just perfect!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looking chic as always DM.....can't wait to see which "kryptonite" you choose!!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> uting with my hubby & just grabbed my easiest ml flap without thinking anything after an another long tiring week.....  Time flies.....
> And another bonus pics attached....Yes of course...2 dessert wines are little sweet but complex wines that can be a delightful way to finish a delicious French meal...mmm
> Thanks for letting me share  I hope dear Chanel lovelies are having wonderful Friday evening
> View attachment 3629791
> 
> View attachment 3629792
> 
> View attachment 3629834
> 
> View attachment 3629835



Great outfit my dear and the dinner table looks also delicious. Hope you enjoyed and had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Alexa67

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3629986
> 
> View attachment 3629987
> 
> Post baby feet finally fit into these sandals! [emoji847]



Happy for you that your new shoes fit now. Like the camillas


----------



## Alexa67

squidgee said:


> Waiting for me at the hair salon. [emoji23]
> View attachment 3630520



I adore is color combo


----------



## Alexa67

snowing may said:


> Out and about



Wow, she is soooo nice, cannot stop looking at this beauty


----------



## chicnfab

From Church to Walmart with my gorgeous chanel eyelet flap..


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm staying at an Old England themed hotel my Chanel made a new friend.
> 
> (Grey lamb jumbo single flap with bijoux chain)
> View attachment 3631598
> View attachment 3631599



[emoji322][emoji847][emoji106]what a FAB set of pics!!!! This is my fave jumbo of yours ( I think-?!![emoji23]) you have too many favorites I adore [emoji173][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dearest Kendie ~ OOOOHHHH I can't wait to hear your excitement for your new pearls!!!  Congratulation dear friend!!!  You're a smart lady!!! Yes It's great addition and decision!! I'm sure it will bring you more of joy for your outfit and fun outing!!!!
> And forgot to reply YESSSSS!!! I can't wait our Reds will meet each other!! I'm sure they'll be besties and their owners will be!! haha



[emoji23][emoji8][emoji847][emoji23][emoji8][emoji847]you just make me laugh girl! "Smart" is not a word I'd use to describe myself w/ the pearl (& more [emoji33][emoji33]) purchase.....I think "Undisciplined" would describe me but hey, I " had to!!"[emoji23] Abd yes, hopefully our reds [emoji173][emoji173]will meet someday! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
	

		
			
		

		
	



My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3630730


you look so great carrying this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

chicnfab said:


> From Church to Walmart with my gorgeous chanel eyelet flap..


  I thought I was the only person who wears their Chanels e-ver-y-where! Mine have definitely seen the local WalMart a time or two.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631751
> 
> My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap



I love this beauty of yours so much, Kendie!!!  Also can't wait to see your soon to be reveal of a pearl necklace?!


----------



## jax818

Kendie26 said:


> I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631751
> 
> My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap



I absolutely adore this bag!  This is definitely a very elegant price.  Beautiful!


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought I was the only person who wears their Chanels e-ver-y-where! Mine have definitely seen the local WalMart a time or two.[/QUOTE
> It can go to dollar store as well...  I'm enjoying my bags to the bits..


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631751
> 
> My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap


She's a definition of elegance


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought I was the only person who wears their Chanels e-ver-y-where! Mine have definitely seen the local WalMart a time or two.


It can go to dollar store as well..  I'm enjoying my bags to the bits..


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to dinner for DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631751
> 
> My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap


Lux lamb chevron!!!!! Yes she is elegant yet edgy and perfect!!!
I also like the contrast of background wood


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner for DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631928


WOW YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!!!  You look amazing!!! Love love the matching red sandal with your beautiful fire red lambskin square mini!! That red look great on your black dress that shows your beautiful figure!!! I hope you two lovebirds have a wonderful celebration!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Great outfit my dear and the dinner table looks also delicious. Hope you enjoyed and had a wonderful weekend.


Thank you! You're so sweet girl Alexa


----------



## kathydep

Went to the park today cuz it was a lovely day. Made up for the less hour sleep. Lol!


----------



## chicnfab

kathydep said:


> Went to the park today cuz it was a lovely day. Made up for the less hour sleep. Lol!


Yeah what a beauty.. I know the feeling, spring forward


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm staying at an Old England themed hotel my Chanel made a new friend.
> 
> (Grey lamb jumbo single flap with bijoux chain)
> View attachment 3631598
> View attachment 3631599


Everytime I see this stunning bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Everytime I see this stunning bag!


Thanks!   She makes me very happy.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner for DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631928


Oh belated Happy B day to Mr. DM!!! Hope you guys had a great time!


----------



## Marlee

Taking my patent M/L to work today


----------



## Alexa67

kathydep said:


> Went to the park today cuz it was a lovely day. Made up for the less hour sleep. Lol!


I absolutely like this bag its one of the nicest minis.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631751
> 
> My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap



She has such a smooth look  . Of course she is elegant. But I think also wonderful to use with casual clothes. Perhaps not everybody thing but I like breakthrough (checked this word in the dictionary and hope the meaning is correct)
I think one day I'll take the plunge for a lambskin bag.


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner for DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631928



Very very nice outfit with the 2 pieces of red. This square is so cute.


----------



## Kendie26

kathydep said:


> Went to the park today cuz it was a lovely day. Made up for the less hour sleep. Lol!


I totally adore your bag....it's magnificent! And look at that pretty green grass. We are covered in snow right now w/ LOTS more coming tonight so I won't see grass for a while & appreciate seeing yours w/ your lovely bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love this beauty of yours so much, Kendie!!!  Also can't wait to see your soon to be reveal of a pearl necklace?!





jax818 said:


> I absolutely adore this bag!  This is definitely a very elegant price.  Beautiful!





chicnfab said:


> She's a definition of elegance





shopgirl4cc said:


> Lux lamb chevron!!!!! Yes she is elegant yet edgy and perfect!!!
> I also like the contrast of background wood





Alexa67 said:


> She has such a smooth look  . Of course she is elegant. But I think also wonderful to use with casual clothes. Perhaps not everybody thing but I like breakthrough (checked this word in the dictionary and hope the meaning is correct)
> I think one day I'll take the plunge for a lambskin bag.


Kindest Thanks to all of you wonderful Chanel Lovelies! Have a fabulous Monday! 
DM~haha you must have read my cryptic confession! Yes, I was "bad"...shame on me
Shopgirl~that background wood is actually a large antique trunk that we bought from the previous owners of our house & I store a few of my larger bags inside of it.
Alexa~I understand & agree w/ you! I'm not a "fancy dresser"...it's either work or casual clothes 99.9% of the time for me


----------



## Himeji

My work bag reissue 227 @ my desk


----------



## NinnaO

Alexa67 said:


> Just perfect!!!



So sweet of you, thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!!!  You look amazing!!! Love love the matching red sandal with your beautiful fire red lambskin square mini!! That red look great on your black dress that shows your beautiful figure!!! I hope you two lovebirds have a wonderful celebration!!!!



Shopgirl4cc, thank you so very much for your sweet comments.  We had a wonderful dinner with family, laughing and celebrating.  Your compliments always bring me joy and I always appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Dextersmom

kathydep said:


> Went to the park today cuz it was a lovely day. Made up for the less hour sleep. Lol!



What a gorgeous shot of your beautiful and unique mini!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Very very nice outfit with the 2 pieces of red. This square is so cute.





Vanana said:


> Oh belated Happy B day to Mr. DM!!! Hope you guys had a great time!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> Taking my patent M/L to work today
> View attachment 3632016



Stunning.... I just love your unique and beautiful bags!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Casual Monday with my chanel eyelet flap


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning.... I just love your unique and beautiful bags!!!



Thank you so much!  I love yours as well, keep on posting pictures of your beauties


----------



## Chanelbrit

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 in action today


Loved the look of your jacket so I managed to track a brand new one with tags still on in my size from eBay so I will wear it with my Chanel bag thanks for sharing I really like the Zara tweed jackets


----------



## kate2828

My first pair of espadrilles and j brand jeans [emoji175]. I can't believe I waited until now to buy these. They are so comfy I may need to buy some in other colors! And I'm talking about both!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage flap bag:


----------



## Alexa67

hime said:


> My work bag reissue 227 @ my desk


Oh wow what a nice reissue


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Casual Monday with my chanel eyelet flap


You are always so spot on...you are truly your name "chic & fab!!"


----------



## Kendie26

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage flap bag:


 HOT DAMN GIRL, you are a vision of sheer GORGEOUSNESS!!! WOWZERS!!!


----------



## Himeji

Alexa67 said:


> Oh wow what a nice reissue



Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You are always so spot on...you are truly your name "chic & fab!!"


Ohhh @Kendie26 thank you so much.. I really love dressing others and myself.. you made me smile to the max.. blushing


----------



## squidgee

Out for errands and dinner with my vintage Chanel mini, fresh from its Leather Surgeons rehab. [emoji16]


----------



## 24601

Night out with WOC


----------



## clu13

Freezing in Virginia - since seeing Hamilton, I've been obsessed with visiting Charlottesville/Monticello. Next time, we will hit  Montpelier and Highlands.


----------



## aienhannah

It's been freezing cold in NY these past couple days, but I was so excited to bring this bag out for the first time!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> Taking my patent M/L to work today
> View attachment 3632016


Beautiful purple shade on patent!!!  Your patent purple flap is very special and eye catcher! Hope you had a nice day today at work with your gorgeous Chanel


----------



## chicnfab

squidgee said:


> View attachment 3632691
> 
> Out for errands and dinner with my vintage Chanel mini, fresh from its Leather Surgeons rehab. [emoji16]


Love the shoes and bag of course.. i watched your video, its amazing @squidgee


----------



## susieserb

Hot on the heels of a looooong trip; saw this bag before I went home and yea..I bought it.


----------



## squidgee

chicnfab said:


> Love the shoes and bag of course.. i watched your video, its amazing @squidgee


Thank you so much chicnfab!  Yes, LS really are amazing at what they, do aren't they? I was beyond pleased.


----------



## Vanana

Chanelbrit said:


> Loved the look of your jacket so I managed to track a brand new one with tags still on in my size from eBay so I will wear it with my Chanel bag thanks for sharing I really like the Zara tweed jackets


that's fantastic!!  It has texture and a nice shorter fitted shape. I love wearing it with pencil pants or a line/slightly pleated skirts too  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Marlee said:


> Taking my patent M/L to work today
> View attachment 3632016


I love patent! So pretty!!!


clu13 said:


> Freezing in Virginia - since seeing Hamilton, I've been obsessed with visiting Charlottesville/Monticello. Next time, we will hit  Montpelier and Highlands.
> 
> View attachment 3632697


LOL! Yes you picked a chilly time to visit. It's much better in the late spring / summer.


susieserb said:


> Hot on the heels of a looooong trip; saw this bag before I went home and yea..I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632782


Of course you did. It's gorgeous!  I love it when people score a spectacular non flap Chanel. Kudos!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Please do not worry about it at all, my friend.....not even for a second.  I know you have a very full and busy life.  If it is ever convenient for you, that would be wonderful.  I am content gazing upon your beautiful shots of your amazing Chanel's.


My sweetest friend DM I loved to do it and enjoyed taking pic of my 6 black minis last week, but then I couldn't find which thread I forgot where we talked about that!  Finally found that today! That's why and so sorry for taking me so long!  I just posted the pics on the thread of a dear member Vienna  Hope you enjoy them and having a nice weekend dear


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful purple shade on patent!!!  Your patent purple flap is very special and eye catcher! Hope you had a nice day today at work with your gorgeous Chanel



Thanks!  Yes, I find that having a beautiful bag with me always makes the day better! I hope you had a  good day as well!


----------



## kkfiregirl

24601 said:


> Night out with WOC
> 
> View attachment 3632692



Very chic & elegant - love it. Less is truly more & you've demonstrated that so well here. [emoji108]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I find that having a beautiful bag with me always makes the day better! I hope you had a  good day as well!


Yes I agree with you!  our favorite Chanel lift our feelings up even better!! 
Oh well, No Chanel carry for me today though....We got snow and school got cancelled....so what I have here is kids playdate mess....lol


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes I agree with you!  our favorite Chanel lift our feelings up even better!!
> Oh well, No Chanel carry for me today though....We got snow and school got cancelled....so what I have here is kids playdate mess here....lol



Exactly! I did not take a Chanel with me today either, I had to take a lot of papers to work so I took my azur Neverfull, but for tomorrow I'm planning on taking my red M/L 
Good luck with the playdates and snow! Over here in Holland spring is starting and I can't say I mind


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> Exactly! I did not take a Chanel with me today either, I had to take a lot of papers to work so I took my azur Neverfull, but for tomorrow I'm planning on taking my red M/L
> Good luck with the playdates and snow! Over here in Holland spring is starting and I can't say I mind


Ohhh you just said red ML!? Can't wait to see the post if you could tomorrow  I hope to add red ml in the future ( if my favorite shade of red in lamb comes up   ) I did not know you're in Holland!! Wow It must be beautiful there!!! Enjoy your spring!! Can't wait for our spring arrival here ~


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhh you just said red ML!? Can't wait to see the post if you could tomorrow  I hope to add red ml in the future ( if my favorite shade of red in lamb comes up   ) I did not know you're in Holland!! Wow It must be beautiful there!!! Enjoy your spring!! Can't wait for our spring arrival here ~



I'll try to post a picture tomorrow  Mine is a raspberry red, it is red in artificial light and bright raspberry in natural light. I love it! I hope you will be able to find your favorite shade soon! 
Yes I am! It is beautiful here indeed and even more so now that the sun is shining daily. We've had lovely wheather since last Thursday, I hope it will last and that spring will arrive soon where you live as well!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> I'll try to post a picture tomorrow  Mine is a raspberry red, it is red in artificial light and bright raspberry in natural light. I love it! I hope you will be able to find your favorite shade soon!
> Yes I am! It is beautiful here indeed and even more so now that the sun is shining daily. We've had lovely wheather since last Thursday, I hope it will last and that spring will arrive soon where you live as well!


Oh yes I know yours is probably 16 season's? I remember it is beautiful color!! is it called "dark pink" but almost raspberry red? It is beautiful ml you have 
Thank you sweet Marlee  Yes I've been waiting for my true favorite red comes up for a little while, but I am not in hurry so much and still will wait patiently - if it meant to be, it will come to me.... 
Ohh I am so jealous of warmer weather now! Here real winter just came back after cherry blossom once bloomed  I live in east coast and how I wish I could move someday to west coast where is beautiful weather all year around....sigh  Hope you have a nice evening ( time difference so probably at night there? )


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh yes I know yours is probably 16 season's? I remember it is beautiful color!! is it called "dark pink" but almost raspberry red? It is beautiful ml you have
> Thank you sweet Marlee  Yes I've been waiting for my true favorite red comes up for a little while, but I am not in hurry so much and still will wait patiently - if it meant to be, it will come to me....
> Ohh I am so jealous of warmer weather now! Here real winter just came back after cherry blossom once bloomed  I live in east coast and how I wish I could move someday to west coast where is beautiful weather all year around....sigh  Hope you have a nice evening ( time difference so probably at night there? )



Yes I believe it is from Cruise 2016. I fell in love at first sight! I don't know the name of the color unfortunately. I'm sure the right color will come your way some day! 
Thanks! Yes it is almost 9 pm here. Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## Ellapretty

Kendie26 said:


> HOT DAMN GIRL, you are a vision of sheer GORGEOUSNESS!!! WOWZERS!!!


LOL Thank you


----------



## goldenfountain

PurseOnFleek said:


> Lovely shade of red for cny
> 
> Love this brooch too! I been trying find the right chanel brooch for myself too but because they are seasonal i the ones i pick always sell out[emoji31]
> 
> Lovely pink!
> 
> Beautiful classic bag gorgeous



Oh no  i hope you'll manage to find the perfect brooch very soon!


----------



## TraceySH

Had it since September, came out for the first time tonight! Tex-mex!


----------



## kristine Basco

kate2828 said:


> My first pair of espadrilles and j brand jeans [emoji175]. I can't believe I waited until now to buy these. They are so comfy I may need to buy some in other colors! And I'm talking about both!
> 
> View attachment 3632467



I love these! I've been looking at a few pair. Do you happen to know if they're comfortable with ppl that has flat feet? I have flat feet unfortunately:/


----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> Had it since September, came out for the first time tonight! Tex-mex!
> 
> View attachment 3633848


WHOA....MAJOR BIG LOVE for this one & remember seeing it online but never in a mod. You look AMAZING...love your blouse too! We seriously need a family pic of your phenomenal collection Tracey (no pressure! I know it can be a bit of a pain to do!)


----------



## Angeline L

aienhannah said:


> It's been freezing cold in NY these past couple days, but I was so excited to bring this bag out for the first time!



Love this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## kate2828

kristine Basco said:


> I love these! I've been looking at a few pair. Do you happen to know if they're comfortable with ppl that has flat feet? I have flat feet unfortunately:/



Sorry I have the opposite problem! For someone with high arches these are relatively comfortable. But as with any flats they are uncomfortable after wearing them for hours. I've worn them twice and already after molded to my feet. My only regret is they stretch quite easily and probably should have sized down rather than up. I'm a half size.


----------



## Alexa67

TraceySH said:


> Had it since September, came out for the first time tonight! Tex-mex!
> View attachment 3633848



Wow, she looks great, something really special.


----------



## Dextersmom

TraceySH said:


> Had it since September, came out for the first time tonight! Tex-mex!
> 
> View attachment 3633848



This bag is so special, beautiful and unique!!!  You look wonderful!!


----------



## TraceySH

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA....MAJOR BIG LOVE for this one & remember seeing it online but never in a mod. You look AMAZING...love your blouse too! We seriously need a family pic of your phenomenal collection Tracey (no pressure! I know it can be a bit of a pain to do!)


Thank you so much Kendie! This one came and went under the radar really, but I loved it. I also knew it couldn't come out until spring, so I just sat with it until now! I do need to do an updated pic. I've changed and cycled so many, but now most of them are all super unique, weird, funky, no "normal" ones! I will get through Vegas this weekend to see if any more need to be adopted and then do when I get back


----------



## Marlee

On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L


----------



## chicnfab

Yes it's warm at 4 degrees C in Calgary! No big winter jacket and boots today..woot woot
from son's school to massage.. hope your not sick of me hehehehheee


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L
> View attachment 3634362


Wow super beautiful


----------



## rowy65

227 Reissue in aged calfskin GHW.  Was just reminded I don't use it enough so brought it out.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L
> View attachment 3634362


Beautiful color on lambskin Marlee!


----------



## snowing may

Out and about with my dusty pink small Coco


----------



## Marlee

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color on lambskin Marlee!



Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my 32mm Hermes belt with a new Banana Republic blazer and my two favorite Chanel necklaces layered on this freezing day! The top necklace is kind of hard to see but it is a crystal camellia with the interlocking c's above it, and was one of my first ever Chanel purchases.


----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much Kendie! This one came and went under the radar really, but I loved it. I also knew it couldn't come out until spring, so I just sat with it until now! I do need to do an updated pic. I've changed and cycled so many, but now most of them are all super unique, weird, funky, no "normal" ones! I will get through Vegas this weekend to see if any more need to be adopted and then do when I get back


Can't wait! That is going to be some seriously delicious eye candy for us all! Have a great time in Vegas


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L
> View attachment 3634362


Total stunner Marlee! She is glorious


----------



## Kendie26

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3634502
> 
> 
> Wearing my 32mm Hermes belt with a new Banana Republic blazer and my two favorite Chanel necklaces layered on this freezing day! The top necklace is kind of hard to see but it is a crystal camellia with the interlocking c's above it, and was one of my first ever Chanel purchases.


LOVE it ALL!!! You look fantastic


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Out and about with my dusty pink small Coco


 I think I need to come find you & steal this one from you () Gorgeous Coco, oh that color!


----------



## cafecreme15

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE it ALL!!! You look fantastic


You are too kind! Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

cafecreme15 said:


> You are too kind! Thank you!


Oh & i went to hit a bunch of emoji's for you but my darn hand must have slipped & it posted without them...soooo,


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Total stunner Marlee! She is glorious



Thank you Kendie, that's really sweet!


----------



## snowing may

Kendie26 said:


> I think I need to come find you & steal this one from you () Gorgeous Coco, oh that color!


Awwww, Kendie, thank you for the nice words! You make me blush 

I love love all of your chevron collections, especially the reissue and rare woc!


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Awwww, Kendie, thank you for the nice words! You make me blush
> 
> I love love all of your chevron collections, especially the reissue and rare woc!


Aw, warm thanks dear snowing may....smooches at ya!


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L
> View attachment 3634362


Marlee, she is truly special, so bright and deep. Your Collection is really 1+


----------



## Alexa67

snowing may said:


> Out and about with my dusty pink small Coco


This coco handle is very nice. The color and the different handle AND RHW is adorable.  Yes she let my heart beat


----------



## snowing may

Alexa67 said:


> This coco handle is very nice. The color and the different handle AND RHW is adorable.  Yes she let my heart beat


Thank you, dear Alexa!


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Marlee, she is truly special, so bright and deep. Your Collection is really 1+



Thank you so much Alexa


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW.  We saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we loved it.  My apologies if you are not a cat lover.


----------



## aienhannah

Angeline L said:


> Love this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Is it a heavy bag?


Not at all, surprisingly with all the studs!


----------



## Emerson

You look beautiful!  





cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3634502
> 
> 
> Wearing my 32mm Hermes belt with a new Banana Republic blazer and my two favorite Chanel necklaces layered on this freezing day! The top necklace is kind of hard to see but it is a crystal camellia with the interlocking c's above it, and was one of my first ever Chanel purchases.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW.  We saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we loved it.  My apologies if you are not a cat lover.
> View attachment 3634693
> View attachment 3634694
> View attachment 3634695


Lovely as ALWAYS sweetest DM! You know I'm a "cat girl" too....guessing it was a tear jerker-?


----------



## Kendie26

Had tweed "Van" out all day yesterday & at night w/different outfit...she works well with lots of ensembles. This might (?) be my last posting of her til next Fall season [emoji4]


----------



## MathildaBrsm

Kendie26 said:


> Had tweed "Van" out all day yesterday & at night w/different outfit...she works well with lots of ensembles. This might (?) be my last posting of her til next Fall season [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635035
> View attachment 3635036


Love it!!! Is it spacious or heavy?


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Had tweed "Van" out all day yesterday & at night w/different outfit...she works well with lots of ensembles. This might (?) be my last posting of her til next Fall season [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635035
> View attachment 3635036


She is still  a beauty, Kendie. But you really think she is not suitable for warm days? I think you can wear her over the full spring. There are so many different shades of beige and off white in her. Guess it will match great to lighter clothes. No don't put her for more than a half year in the darkness


----------



## winnipoo

Out with my turquoise mini at Indian Wells


----------



## Kendie26

MathildaBrsm said:


> Love it!!! Is it spacious or heavy?





Alexa67 said:


> She is still  a beauty, Kendie. But you really think she is not suitable for warm days? I think you can wear her over the full spring. There are so many different shades of beige and off white in her. Guess it will match great to lighter clothes. No don't put her for more than a half year in the darkness


Thanks ladies! 
MathildaBrsm~no, this bag is not heavy at all...it's very lightweight!
Alexa~you always make me smile, thank you! I personally just prefer these colors for fall/winter (vs spring/summer)but maybe I'll whip her out on occasion in S/S season...i also meant it might be last post on her for a while because I feel like i post her more than anything else & don't want folks to get sick of her!!


----------



## Kendie26

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3635067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my turquoise mini at Indian Wells


Double OMG!! OMG on your awesome mini & OMG you were at IW!!! I'm soooooo jealous! Did you see Nadal? I'm in love w/ him (& yes my hubby knows it....he's a tennis player too)


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> MathildaBrsm~no, this bag is not heavy at all...it's very lightweight!
> Alexa~you always make me smile, thank you! I personally just prefer these colors for fall/winter (vs spring/summer)but maybe I'll whip her out on occasion in S/S season...i also meant it might be last post on her for a while because I feel like i post her more than anything else & don't want folks to get sick of her!!



Oh no, we do not get sick of her. Your post balance is great  Perhaps we need a bit more of the little black and beige reissure and grey and (oops list will be to long) next time


----------



## Alexa67

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3635067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my turquoise mini at Indian Wells



Ufff, at daylight and with sun she is amazing.   
Your are a lucky girl, to have this weather and this bag.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW.  We saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we loved it.  My apologies if you are not a cat lover.
> View attachment 3634693
> View attachment 3634694
> View attachment 3634695


Beautiful lamb mini with your cute outfit!!  You look amazing in nice casual chic as always and I love your lux leather seat at movie theatre  I always love watching movies at comfy leather seat with drinks at new theatre as well  Thanks for sharing your joy and that makes me happy too you had a wonderful time with the heart warming movie I love love both of cats & dogs so much I always lived with both of them in my childhood and they were always our family members. They always gives us a lots of joy and comfort in our lives...Now only 1 dog with me and I miss my kitties and wish I could have them again... Btw, my dog is pretty big and he is soooo funny and comical  he always makes me laugh...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Had tweed "Van" out all day yesterday & at night w/different outfit...she works well with lots of ensembles. This might (?) be my last posting of her til next Fall season [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635035
> View attachment 3635036


What a special tweed flap!!! So nice to see your "Van" again It is such well detailed craftsmanship of Chanel, almost art 
How nice you could enjoy wearing your favorite same bag all day long in different outfits  I sometimes do that too - change total outfits include shoes and accessories, hairstyle, and our love how our Chanel works so nicely with different outfit I really love your tweed flap on your chic casual denim & beautiful camel colored coat with nice black pants.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> Out and about with my dusty pink small Coco


This is such a great photo!!  I like everything about this photo!  Your beautiful coco is such a nice pop of color on the black outfit - you wear it so nicely!! I really like the background just like 1 scene of the movie and almost you can put in the frame


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3634502
> 
> 
> Wearing my 32mm Hermes belt with a new Banana Republic blazer and my two favorite Chanel necklaces layered on this freezing day! The top necklace is kind of hard to see but it is a crystal camellia with the interlocking c's above it, and was one of my first ever Chanel purchases.


You look so cool chic! I really like the way you paired the classic Chanel CC pearl with denim with t-shirts  I always enjoy wearing this pearl  too but haven't tried on denim and you inspired me  I will try one day


----------



## winnipoo

Kendie26 said:


> Double OMG!! OMG on your awesome mini & OMG you were at IW!!! I'm soooooo jealous! Did you see Nadal? I'm in love w/ him (& yes my hubby knows it....he's a tennis player too)



Yes I went there for the Nadal vs Federer match... but was sad that it ended in 2 sets


----------



## shopgirl4cc

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3635067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my turquoise mini at Indian Wells


Beautiful 17C turquoise mini under the sun!!  The best color with sunshine  I believe you enjoyed such a fun day!!!


----------



## brownieisbae

BAG POLL! PLEASE HELP...
currently struggling to decide whether to get this beige and black vanity case...this is my first chanel bag plus I was originally looking for a red rectangular mini. Opinions please!! Also, I'm eighteen so will the red mini be a bit old for my age??

ps. kinda need to make the decision asap cuz the SA is holding the vanity case for a day!

THANKS LOVES !


----------



## elinda

Classic flap in lamb skin with GHW 
Breakfast before shopping


----------



## Kendie26

elinda said:


> View attachment 3635290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic flap in lamb skin with GHW
> Breakfast before shopping


This is a seriously COOL picture in its entirety! Love your bag obviously, she's a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

winnipoo said:


> Yes I went there for the Nadal vs Federer match... but was sad that it ended in 2 sets


Yes I read the outcome first thing this morning....at least you got to be there & hopefully have a great time, rocking your fab mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Oh no, we do not get sick of her. Your post balance is great  Perhaps we need a bit more of the little black and beige reissure and grey and (oops list will be to long) next time





shopgirl4cc said:


> What a special tweed flap!!! So nice to see your "Van" again It is such well detailed craftsmanship of Chanel, almost art
> How nice you could enjoy wearing your favorite same bag all day long in different outfits  I sometimes do that too - change total outfits include shoes and accessories, hairstyle, and our love how our Chanel works so nicely with different outfit I really love your tweed flap on your chic casual denim & beautiful camel colored coat with nice black pants.


Ha, you both are just the sweetest...many thanks! I adore you both!
Alexa~I was going to take my beige chevron but w/ the big snow & ice dump we just got I was petrified of falling down & harming her good looks!! Tweedie felt "safer" in the snow!
Shopgirl~I definitely remember you saying you often switch bags twice (or more-?!) a day! I don't have your great fashion sense but I do have fun changing out the bags! Hope you made out OK if you also got a foot or more of snow this week. Spring is coming & hopefully your cherry blossoms will still be in bloom for a little while


----------



## Kendie26

brownieisbae said:


> BAG POLL! PLEASE HELP...
> currently struggling to decide whether to get this beige and black vanity case...this is my first chanel bag plus I was originally looking for a red rectangular mini. Opinions please!! Also, I'm eighteen so will the red mini be a bit old for my age??
> 
> ps. kinda need to make the decision asap cuz the SA is holding the vanity case for a day!
> 
> THANKS LOVES !


Wow, they are 2 very different bags! Both great. If you don't have a gut feeling for one vs the other, I'd consider which works better with your wardrobe & which you might wear more often. I absolutely do NOT think a red mini is "too old" for your age....I'm sure you'd look amazing w/ a mini! Best of luck deciding but don't feel pressured & if you are still struggling with a decision, it might mean it's best to wait until you are truly certain without any hesitations.


----------



## cafecreme15

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so cool chic! I really like the way you paired the classic Chanel CC pearl with denim with t-shirts  I always enjoy wearing this pearl  too but haven't tried on denim and you inspired me  I will try one day


Thank you so much, dear! One of my favorite things to do is mix dressy pieces with casual pieces!


----------



## cafecreme15

Emerson said:


> You look beautiful!


Thank you so much!! You are so kind


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful lamb mini with your cute outfit!!  You look amazing in nice casual chic as always and I love your lux leather seat at movie theatre  I always love watching movies at comfy leather seat with drinks at new theatre as well  Thanks for sharing your joy and that makes me happy too you had a wonderful time with the heart warming movie I love love both of cats & dogs so much I always lived with both of them in my childhood and they were always our family members. They always gives us a lots of joy and comfort in our lives...Now only 1 dog with me and I miss my kitties and wish I could have them again... Btw, my dog is pretty big and he is soooo funny and comical  he always makes me laugh...


Thank you for your sweet comments, shopgirl4cc!!  I also have wonderful memories growing up in a home filled with cats and dogs.  My cats bring me so much happiness and I truly adore them.  I loved the shots you posted a while back that include your beautiful doggie. 


Kendie26 said:


> Lovely as ALWAYS sweetest DM! You know I'm a "cat girl" too....guessing it was a tear jerker-?


Hello, fellow cat lover Kendie!! Thank you and the movie was really moving because of the human/cat connection that they depicted.  It was charming and rang very true to me.  I think that you and your DH would like it.  Also love your beautiful mod shots of Van.


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying my lunch break with my purple patent Boy WOC


----------



## snowing may

shopgirl4cc said:


> This is such a great photo!!  I like everything about this photo!  Your beautiful coco is such a nice pop of color on the black outfit - you wear it so nicely!! I really like the background just like 1 scene of the movie and almost you can put in the frame


Awww, thank you for such sweet comments! I love your Chanel in Action photos too, especially adore all the minis you have!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with my purple patent Boy WOC
> View attachment 3635570
> View attachment 3635571



You look so pretty with this gorgeous WOC of yours!!!


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty with this gorgeous WOC of yours!!!



Thank you  I have been getting nice compliments on this bag all day! It helps that it was sunny today which really makes it shine 

Love your Mini as well!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Friday at work  
Sorry about the photo quality, i had to use my front iphone camera to capture the brooch..love how its so versatile!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
❤Beige caviar small classic ❤


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> ❤Small beige caviar classic ❤


such a classic piece, congrats


----------



## amstevens714

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, friends!! Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622103


Love this bag! It looks so chic yet roomy!


----------



## Dextersmom

amstevens714 said:


> Love this bag! It looks so chic yet roomy!



Thank you!


----------



## brownieisbae

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, they are 2 very different bags! Both great. If you don't have a gut feeling for one vs the other, I'd consider which works better with your wardrobe & which you might wear more often. I absolutely do NOT think a red mini is "too old" for your age....I'm sure you'd look amazing w/ a mini! Best of luck deciding but don't feel pressured & if you are still struggling with a decision, it might mean it's best to wait until you are truly certain without any hesitations.


wow those are REALLY helpful advices!! I looked over my entire closet and figured both will work great... I'm currently leaning towards the vanity case since it's in caviar leather and is a seasonal bag (as opposed to a classic red mini that is easier to find) Does anyone by chance know *whether beige caviar leather suffer color transfer?? *Thanks loves, you all have an amazing collection and i'm so glad I 've joined the forum


----------



## winks




----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> [emoji173]Beige caviar small classic [emoji173]
> View attachment 3635948



She's gorgeous!


----------



## newcalimommy

elinda said:


> View attachment 3635290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic flap in lamb skin with GHW
> Breakfast before shopping



Looks super familiar.  Mall of the emirates?


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I know this isn't an "action" shot...more if a still-life, but couldn't resist sharing her. I consider this  my most elegant chanel [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631751
> 
> My new M/L lambskin chevron classic flap


Congrats on this timeless beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner for DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631928


LOVE your whole outfit and bag of course, so classy and elegant!!


----------



## Bibi25260

susieserb said:


> Hot on the heels of a looooong trip; saw this bag before I went home and yea..I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632782


Congrats on this beautiful bag, love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L
> View attachment 3634362


Mooie kleur!


----------



## Bibi25260

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3634502
> 
> 
> Wearing my 32mm Hermes belt with a new Banana Republic blazer and my two favorite Chanel necklaces layered on this freezing day! The top necklace is kind of hard to see but it is a crystal camellia with the interlocking c's above it, and was one of my first ever Chanel purchases.


They're beautiful! Love your whole outfit. I thought the blazer was from Tommy Hilfiger, he had a similar one last Summer.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW.  We saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we loved it.  My apologies if you are not a cat lover.
> View attachment 3634693
> View attachment 3634694
> View attachment 3634695


You look stunning again


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Had tweed "Van" out all day yesterday & at night w/different outfit...she works well with lots of ensembles. This might (?) be my last posting of her til next Fall season [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635035
> View attachment 3635036


Oh yes this beauty goes so well with both outfits!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> ❤Beige caviar small classic ❤
> View attachment 3635948


A beauty


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, you both are just the sweetest...many thanks! I adore you both!
> Alexa~I was going to take my beige chevron but w/ the big snow & ice dump we just got I was petrified of falling down & harming her good looks!! Tweedie felt "safer" in the snow!
> Shopgirl~I definitely remember you saying you often switch bags twice (or more-?!) a day! I don't have your great fashion sense but I do have fun changing out the bags! Hope you made out OK if you also got a foot or more of snow this week. Spring is coming & hopefully your cherry blossoms will still be in bloom for a little while



LOL, yes under this point of view it was the better choice.  Was it really so much with the snow? Unbelievable! And that after getting the first spring feelings. I hope for your after this spring interruption it will turn quite quick to nicer weather again.  

and for you @Shopgirl I hope your cherry blossoms don't get demaged. I saw I picture from NY's cherry blossoms, they were completely surrounded from ice. I was a fantastic picture.


----------



## Alexa67

elinda said:


> View attachment 3635290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic flap in lamb skin with GHW
> Breakfast before shopping



Oh what a jummy breakfast. After this shopping will be a great adventure. And this bag is one of the best companions for shopping.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this timeless beauty!!


Well a big hello there miss Bibi!!! Thank you & so great "seeing" you.....hope all is wonderful as I've missed you!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> LOL, yes under this point of view it was the better choice.  Was it really so much with the snow? Unbelievable! And that after getting the first spring feelings. I hope for your after this spring interruption it will turn quite quick to nicer weather again.
> 
> and for you @Shopgirl I hope your cherry blossoms don't get demaged. I saw I picture from NY's cherry blossoms, they were completely surrounded from ice. I was a fantastic picture.


Yes it was a lot & in our area we always seem to get hit hard  1 last time w/ winter after we get the warm "spring tease"...but all is good! Have a lovely day/weekend dear Alexa


----------



## Kendie26

winks said:


> View attachment 3636118


Your Boy looks perfect on you....love it & your entire ensemble!


----------



## Alexa67

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> ❤Beige caviar small classic ❤
> View attachment 3635948



Dear jkfashionstyle, this is so iconic!  This is one everybody will have an eye on. Enjoy her and I'm happy for you to find such treasure  Really need a little bit self-control to be not jealous


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Well a big hello there miss Bibi!!! Thank you & so great "seeing" you.....hope all is wonderful as I've missed you!


Hello dear Kendie! Yes all is great, have been busy I couldn't give comments only quick lurking on this forum, I've missed you too darling!


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with my purple patent Boy WOC
> View attachment 3635570
> View attachment 3635571


Marlee, with bag you really catch the sun. Lovely and it seems you had this week also lots of wonderful sunny days.


----------



## elinda

newcalimommy said:


> Looks super familiar.  Mall of the emirates?


Yep!!


----------



## susieserb

More cleaned up and perhaps a better action shot?


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> [emoji173]Beige caviar small classic [emoji173]
> View attachment 3635948



I love it I love it!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Marlee

Bibi25260 said:


> Mooie kleur!



Dankjewel!


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Marlee, with bag you really catch the sun. Lovely and it seems you had this week also lots of wonderful sunny days.



Thanks!  Yes we did  I just love spring!


----------



## ailoveresale

Picking up my newest favorite accessory with my other favorite, black caviar double zip WOC [emoji7]


----------



## Blueberry12

My Chanel bag at this vernissage.
There were lots of lovely vintage Chanel items at the Exhibition.
Dress , bag and shoe collection of a Swedish Princess.


----------



## simplyhappy

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> [emoji173]Beige caviar small classic [emoji173]
> View attachment 3635948



[emoji7][emoji7] this bag...


----------



## Phiomega

Ready for a short walk out in cold weather in Kitzbuhel... with my trusted black caviar WOC...


----------



## chicnfab

St Patrick's day with CC earrings


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning again





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your whole outfit and bag of course, so classy and elegant!!



Hi Bibi!!  You have been missed and I'm hoping all is well with you!  Thank you for your sweet comments, as always.


----------



## Dextersmom

susieserb said:


> View attachment 3636215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cleaned up and perhaps a better action shot?



You look amazing and I love your bag!!!


----------



## Forex

TraceySH said:


> Had it since September, came out for the first time tonight! Tex-mex!
> 
> View attachment 3633848




Tracey I think this bag is one of the best tweed bag that Chanel bag. I would snag one if not because of the high price tag.  It looks good on you, i cant believe you wait that long to use it [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> St Patrick's day with CC earrings



They look lovely on you!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> They look lovely on you!


Thank u sweet @Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

225 action today...happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> She's gorgeous!


Thank you Marlee! I ❤ yours too!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my raspberry red M/L
> View attachment 3634362


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TraceySH

Forex said:


> Tracey I think this bag is one of the best tweed bag that Chanel bag. I would snag one if not because of the high price tag.  It looks good on you, i cant believe you wait that long to use it [emoji7]


I had to wait till winter was over! But yes, it was very overpriced IMO, but I loved it too much to pass on it. I've seen one here and there for resale - keep your eyes out!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Alexa67 said:


> Dear jkfashionstyle, this is so iconic!  This is one everybody will have an eye on. Enjoy her and I'm happy for you to find such treasure  Really need a little bit self-control to be not jealous


Awhhhh...thanks Alexa67, you're too cute!
Initially I purchased a ML, love it but already have it in black, exchanged for the small, so in love with it ❤  Look forward to bring her out in Spring sunny days....


----------



## Tulip2

Marlee said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with my purple patent Boy WOC
> View attachment 3635570
> View attachment 3635571


Love the purple with the yellow!  I would have never thought to do that and it looks great!


----------



## Marlee

Tulip2 said:


> Love the purple with the yellow!  I would have never thought to do that and it looks great!



Thanks! I love colors and I think these go together very well


----------



## Tulip2

Marlee said:


> Thanks! I love colors and I think these go together very well


I couldn't agree more.  I know I have both purple & yellow in my handbags and/or wardrobe somewhere.  Thanks for the idea!  I really do love it.


----------



## snowing may

Movie time! Happy Friday


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> Movie time! Happy Friday


Stunning


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> 225 action today...happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3636497


Love the bag and the kimono


----------



## jszkat

Hi Everyone. I do not yet own any Chanel piece, but planning the purchase of a classic ballerina. I tried them on today in size 37C. The width feels perfect, but not sure about the length and can not decide if eventually it would press my toes after sometime. I wear size 37 normally in most cases. The SA said it will get bigger, yes but wider. What is your experience with Chanel flats? Thanks in advance.

I attach pics so you know which model I am talking about.


----------



## jszkat

My dream bag is the rectangular mini in black so I had try one on. They had only in pink. I think one day that will be my first Chanel bag I tried on square mini as well. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## snowing may

chicnfab said:


> Stunning


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> 225 action today...happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3636497


Ok, definitely one of my favorites. I mean, if I have to choose favorites.  I loooove the reissue and the wrap!!!! gorgeous! TGIF!!!!!  3 glasses of wine and no one's counting.  I was never great at math.. !


----------



## Vanana

jszkat said:


> My dream bag is the rectangular mini in black so I had try one on. They had only in pink. I think one day that will be my first Chanel bag I tried on square mini as well. Both are gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3636860
> 
> View attachment 3636862


They both work for you well.. but I like the rectangular shape on you better


----------



## Vanana

snowing may said:


> Movie time! Happy Friday


OK this is weird... I love your bag - OF COURSE!!!! It's a chevron calfskin dark beige/caramel/tan!!! but... I see the cute coffee cup and I really like that too.


----------



## snowing may

Vanana said:


> OK this is weird... I love your bag - OF COURSE!!!! It's a chevron calfskin dark beige/caramel/tan!!! but... I see the cute coffee cup and I really like that too.


Me too! Vanana, I love love this cute new design of Starbucks! Therefore I had to include it in my action pic


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Mini with Tom Ford sunnies 
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Ok, definitely one of my favorites. I mean, if I have to choose favorites.  I loooove the reissue and the wrap!!!! gorgeous! TGIF!!!!!  3 glasses of wine and no one's counting.  I was never great at math.. !


Thank you Vanana!!  I am definitely not counting and after all, it's Friday night and we work hard. Wine and Chanel, two of my favorite things. 


chicnfab said:


> Love the bag and the kimono


Thank you chicnfab!


----------



## deb68nc

Here's my second mini in black w/GHW...with my pink Chevron w/GHW...got both in March..I see the hype with this bag I've been bitten by the bug with these minis!!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Forex

TraceySH said:


> I had to wait till winter was over! But yes, it was very overpriced IMO, but I loved it too much to pass on it. I've seen one here and there for resale - keep your eyes out!



I saw it on fashionphile once, at 20% off. But someone snagged it before me  
I will enjoy your pictures until i got mine, one day


----------



## Forex

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3637195
> View attachment 3637193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my second mini in black w/GHW...with my pink Chevron w/GHW...got both in March..I see the hype with this bag I've been bitten by the bug with these minis!!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



You look great with both. But my favorite is the pink. So beautiful and goes well with any outfit


----------



## jszkat

Vanana said:


> They both work for you well.. but I like the rectangular shape on you better



I also prefer the rectangular because of the longer chain, also sits lot better crossbody.


----------



## louloulou89

having a rest with my mini!


----------



## Alexa67

snowing may said:


> Movie time! Happy Friday



One more increadible nice bag we see here from you. Thanks for this nice pic


----------



## Alexa67

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3637442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a rest with my mini!


She is fabulous


----------



## LGW

So in love with my new so black boy....


----------



## yinnie

Holiday in Hong Kong to visit family, staying near harbour city so must visit chanel store there! Came out with something for me and a gift for my mum. 

I was wearing a seasonal mini (simply cc) from a few years ago. I had it on the counter when I was trying on some bags. Other customers come over and touch my bag, others asked wanting to see my bag  
My SA was quick to stop them hahaha 
But I take it as compliment that they like my bag [emoji12]


----------



## Bags_4_life

LGW said:


> So in love with my new so black boy....



I think I'm in love with it too! Congrats, absolutely stunning ❤️


----------



## snowing may

Alexa67 said:


> One more increadible nice bag we see here from you. Thanks for this nice pic


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3637442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a rest with my mini!



Looks very beautiful and I love the silver/gray undertone!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Bibi!!  You have been missed and I'm hoping all is well with you!  Thank you for your sweet comments, as always.


Awh thank you, I've missed you too


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> 225 action today...happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3636497


Beautiful bag and kimono! Very classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3637195
> View attachment 3637193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my second mini in black w/GHW...with my pink Chevron w/GHW...got both in March..I see the hype with this bag I've been bitten by the bug with these minis!!!! ❤❤❤


Congrats on your beautiful timeless bags, they look fabulous on you!


----------



## MaiQ

While waiting for my boyfriend. Chanel classic double flap jumbo in caviar with silver hardware.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag and kimono! Very classy!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## kpop1

My 2017 classic double flap M/L
Pardon the mess in my daughter's room


----------



## Dextersmom

Walking to the beach with my caviar WOC.  I use my Chanel's for everything.


----------



## cajhingle

@ Dr's office patiently waiting


----------



## Pisces82

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite in action, just got it. Thank you for letting me share.
> ❤Beige caviar small classic ❤
> View attachment 3635948


Beautiful purse! Where did u buy from?


----------



## charlie_c




----------



## AussieMell

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3638782



I need one of these[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## luxeunicorn

Took my so black chevron reissue 226 out for the first time!


----------



## bongsunthecat

First outing with ms mini


----------



## yinnie

yinnie said:


> Holiday in Hong Kong to visit family, staying near harbour city so must visit chanel store there! Came out with something for me and a gift for my mum.
> 
> I was wearing a seasonal mini (simply cc) from a few years ago. I had it on the counter when I was trying on some bags. Other customers come over and touch my bag, others asked wanting to see my bag
> My SA was quick to stop them hahaha
> But I take it as compliment that they like my bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3637477



Hubby probably regrets choosing to stay at a hotel so close to chanel... I went back today and got another one! 




No downtime this holiday yet for a reveal... but will do so when I can!

PS I got my first so black piece yay!


----------



## Ketaki

The Darth Vader of bags at work today


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Pisces82 said:


> Beautiful purse! Where did u buy from?


Thanks! Dept store


----------



## snowing may

Nothing beats a perfect boy on a perfect sunny day!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

With my mini[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Alexa67

luxeunicorn said:


> Took my so black chevron reissue 226 out for the first time!


Stunning reissue. Yes this bag will be used and I'm sure she is happy to go out with you


----------



## Alexa67

yinnie said:


> Hubby probably regrets choosing to stay at a hotel so close to chanel... I went back today and got another one!
> View attachment 3639050
> 
> No downtime this holiday yet for a reveal... but will do so when I can!
> PS I got my first so black piece yay!



Wish you a nice time with your family and a nice holiday time. 
So we have to wait impatiently for the first pis's 
But this one you wear today is also a stunner


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my caviar WOC.  I use my Chanel's for everything.
> View attachment 3638008



Hope you had a sunny and joyful day. Oh a day at the beach, how nice and a sweet outfit for this. Of course we all should use our bags/Chanel's for all occasions. That's also what I think and do, they are to expensive to sit in the closet.


----------



## luxeunicorn

Alexa67 said:


> Stunning reissue. Yes this bag will be used and I'm sure she is happy to go out with you


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Hope you had a sunny and joyful day. Oh a day at the beach, how nice and a sweet outfit for this. Of course we all should use our bags/Chanel's for all occasions. That's also what I think and do, they are to expensive to sit in the closet.



You are very sweet, Alexa!  Thank you.


----------



## rowy65

17C lamb cardholder


----------



## nicole0612

Waiting in Walgreens for my passport photos to be ready...
Pink mini soft gold hardware. With missoni skirt and SW navy suede boots. Too bad passport photos can't show the whole outfit


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ketaki said:


> The Darth Vader of bags at work today
> 
> View attachment 3639146


LOL!!!  this so made me laugh!!  Love it! 

And your bag is adorable!!


----------



## fashionaddict9

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3638782



What size is this??


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my caviar WOC.  I use my Chanel's for everything.
> View attachment 3638008


Sporty chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ketaki said:


> The Darth Vader of bags at work today
> 
> View attachment 3639146


Oh you took this black beauty in action!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> With my mini[emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3639388


A beautiful little gem!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> A beautiful little gem!



Thank you!![emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Sporty chic!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Waiting in Walgreens for my passport photos to be ready...
> Pink mini soft gold hardware. With missoni skirt and SW navy suede boots. Too bad passport photos can't show the whole outfit
> View attachment 3639711



Beautiful look, Nicole!!


----------



## Ketaki

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!!!  this so made me laugh!!  Love it!
> 
> And your bag is adorable!!



Haha. Thank you. It does seem made for my Star Wars shrine (I mean desk at work).


----------



## Ketaki

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh you took this black beauty in action!



Couldn't wait! Carried it straight from the store. Told them to pack the empty box and "JUST give me the bag already!!"


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Medium Coco with Tom Ford sunnies


----------



## Dextersmom

Medium lambskin flap on this Monday in sunny San Diego.


----------



## Kendie26

Ketaki said:


> The Darth Vader of bags at work today
> 
> View attachment 3639146


Ha! This is SO PERFECT....what amazing "staging" in the background! Gorgeous bag obvisouly!!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Waiting in Walgreens for my passport photos to be ready...
> Pink mini soft gold hardware. With missoni skirt and SW navy suede boots. Too bad passport photos can't show the whole outfit
> View attachment 3639711


You look gorgeous as always BUT, I WILL be mad at you if you didn't hold your stunning mini up near your pretty face for your passport pic! I hope you did us proud by doing that dearest Nicole!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Medium lambskin flap on this Monday in sunny San Diego.
> View attachment 3640400



Beautiful lambskin medium!!  So luxe and buttery soft [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3637195
> View attachment 3637193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my second mini in black w/GHW...with my pink Chevron w/GHW...got both in March..I see the hype with this bag I've been bitten by the bug with these minis!!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Yay bag twinsies!!  You look great [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Medium lambskin flap on this Monday in sunny San Diego.
> View attachment 3640400


Gorgeous!  I have bag and weather envy


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> You look gorgeous as always BUT, I WILL be mad at you if you didn't hold your stunning mini up near your pretty face for your passport pic! I hope you did us proud by doing that dearest Nicole!!!


LOLOL Now I need a photo retake!


----------



## nicole0612

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435



Sinfully beautiful bag and virtuously healthy lunch!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Doing some damage at Target!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> LOLOL Now I need a photo retake!


You DO girl, you most certainly DO!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435


Miss CC woman!!!! HELLO! Totally love your bag & your lunch, but DANG girl what lovely hands you have &I love your mani color!!!


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> Doing some damage at Target!
> View attachment 3640566


This is a really cool mod....love it!! You look fabulous!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Love my pretty boy [emoji7]


----------



## simplyhappy

HeartMyMJs said:


> Doing some damage at Target!
> View attachment 3640566



Aww so cute! And boxes on the floor, that sounds like my Target too!


----------



## simplyhappy

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435



[emoji7] Great mini photos! But...that salad...! I've been eating a lot of Caesar salad lately too haha!


----------



## fashion_junky

Before heading out to do groceries yesterday with my new so black mini


----------



## bongsunthecat

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435



So pretty now my hunt for a caviar mini is ON!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous!  I have bag and weather envy


Thank you Nicole. 


Miss CC said:


> Beautiful lambskin medium!!  So luxe and buttery soft [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you Miss CC.  Missed you, girl.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435



Welcome back Miss CC!! Your mini, lunch and mani all look very beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Doing some damage at Target!
> View attachment 3640566



.....and looking lovely doing it!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my half-moon WOC:


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435


Beautiful Miss CC! ❤️ Everything about these pics. We've similar engagement ring and wedding band set ❤️❤️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> This is a really cool mod....love it!! You look fabulous!



Thank you!  You're so sweet![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> .....and looking lovely doing it!!!



Thanks love!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> With my half-moon WOC:



Stunning!![emoji178]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

simplyhappy said:


> Aww so cute! And boxes on the floor, that sounds like my Target too!



Thank you!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Doing some damage at Target!
> View attachment 3640566



Looking so stylish as always [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Nicole.
> 
> Thank you Miss CC.  Missed you, girl.





Dextersmom said:


> Welcome back Miss CC!! Your mini, lunch and mani all look very beautiful!



Thank you dear friend. I've missed you all too!!  There must've been so many goodies and eye candy I've missed out on.  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33].


----------



## Miss CC

Ellapretty said:


> With my half-moon WOC:



You look absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Miss CC woman!!!! HELLO! Totally love your bag & your lunch, but DANG girl what lovely hands you have &I love your mani color!!!



Thank you dear kendie!! You're always so kind with your words. Missed you girlie [emoji173][emoji8].


----------



## Miss CC

nicole0612 said:


> Sinfully beautiful bag and virtuously healthy lunch!


Thank you so much!!




simplyhappy said:


> [emoji7] Great mini photos! But...that salad...! I've been eating a lot of Caesar salad lately too haha!


Thank you and I looove caesars yum [emoji39]



bongsunthecat said:


> So pretty now my hunt for a caviar mini is ON!


Thank you!!



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful Miss CC! [emoji173]️ Everything about these pics. We've similar engagement ring and wedding band set [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you @Jkfashionstyle. Would love to see your wedding set [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

Just waiting to go out.  Mademoiselle Vintage bag.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Ellapretty said:


> With my half-moon WOC:



You look sooo cute! I love your girly style [emoji4]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss CC said:


> Looking so stylish as always [emoji173]



Thank you!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## UpTime

A rainy day cant stop me from carry my Chanel


----------



## Marlee

On my way home from work with my Boy


----------



## sacha1009

24601 said:


> Night out with WOC
> 
> View attachment 3632692


What is WOC? Just wondering..[emoji4]thanks


----------



## Kendie26

sacha1009 said:


> What is WOC? Just wondering..[emoji4]thanks



Hi! "WOC" stands for Wallet On Chain[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## Alexa67

That's how I like my Jumbo. With casual clothes she looks not so elegantly. 
Wish you all a fantastic day.


----------



## Alexa67

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3641160
> 
> Just waiting to go out.  Mademoiselle Vintage bag.



That's an amazing color. I love the Chancel burgundy


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> On my way home from work with my Boy
> View attachment 3641415


Wow Marlee, in this light she is in her full beauty to see.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3642137


 ohhh looks like spring is back. And sweet pinky can go out to catch up lots of coveted views from people who pass her way. Superduper look today sweet Kendie. And your Iphone case is funny. May I ask for the company who made them?


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Wow Marlee, in this light she is in her full beauty to see.



Thank you!  Your Jumbo is stunning as well!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Medium Coco with Tom Ford sunnies
> View attachment 3640146


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Medium lambskin flap on this Monday in sunny San Diego.
> View attachment 3640400


You look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435


Beautiful mini, ring and hands!!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> Doing some damage at Target!
> View attachment 3640566


Timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3642137


Oh what a beautiful chevron and color, perfect for Spring and Summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with all black reissue and necklace.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you, love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> That's how I like my Jumbo. With casual clothes she looks not so elegantly.
> Wish you all a fantastic day.
> View attachment 3642146



I love this look, Alexa!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3642209



You look fantastic, Bibi!!  Your reissue and necklace are stunning and your booties are hot!!


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> View attachment 3642209



That's a spectacular color combo and of course an amazing bag.


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Thank you!  Your Jumbo is stunning as well!


Thank you dear


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> I love this look, Alexa!!


 Thank you dear, happy to read this


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Timeless beauty!



Thank you!!


----------



## Tulip2

Jury Duty. Ugh!  My Jumbo Chevron Patent with SHW puts a smile on my face every time. [emoji16]
View attachment 3642446


----------



## Tulip2

There's that photo.


----------



## vivi75003

I love my new Gabrielle medium tote, it's very practical and still chic , love it !


----------



## cafecreme15

vivi75003 said:


> I love my new Gabrielle medium tote, it's very practical and still chic , love it !



Love your sweater, too!


----------



## Ketaki

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3642209



Looking stunning. Love the black and red combination, the so black and the necklace!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> That's how I like my Jumbo. With casual clothes she looks not so elegantly.
> Wish you all a fantastic day.
> View attachment 3642146


LOVE the jumbo on you! So glad you posted her!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3642209


You are always super chic & elegant w/ your mods & this is no exception dear Bibi! Huge chevron reissue lover here sending you my best!
Sidebar question....do you still use (or have) your camera bags? When I was researching them I found some of your pics & they looked amazing on you!! I was considering a pre-loved one but got a new reissue instead but it's still on my mind so maybe down the road...but would love & appreciate your opinion on it?


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> ohhh looks like spring is back. And sweet pinky can go out to catch up lots of coveted views from people who pass her way. Superduper look today sweet Kendie. And your Iphone case is funny. May I ask for the company who made them?


 Thank you sweetest Alexa....(i just saw your fab jumbo mod!)....my iPhone case is brand called "Sonix"..it's a clear background so you can see some of my gold color on actual iPhone & then it has blue lotus flowers


----------



## chicnfab

Enjoying the spring breeze with my diagonal flap


----------



## Kendie26

vivi75003 said:


> I love my new Gabrielle medium tote, it's very practical and still chic , love it !


Congrats! I like this bag more & more when I see it. It really looks FANTASTIC on you!!!


----------



## AP919

Just playing around at work, rather than, ya know, working.  These are the booties I once mentioned that I really loved the patent captoe and chain, but the 40.5 was just too small.   The leather on the shoes is totally different too! I'm just happy that I _did_ have a choice and an option, because we know we often don't! 

I also pretty much never wear heels, not even 2", but these aren't too bad, so long as I'm not standing forever or walking forever/long either, meaning for 4" they're comfortable and more comfortable than a lot of lower heels! I do wear insoles because of my flat feet, though, since my orthotics won't go in them, so that helps with cushioning, haha. 

I added a partial picture of my outfit, since I didn't take one, but I'm loving them with my black jeans and oversized donegal sweater!


----------



## Ketaki

So in love with my white coco handle. Never imagined would say this but the coco handle makes my heart sing as much as my classic flaps.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look fantastic, Bibi!!  Your reissue and necklace are stunning and your booties are hot!!


Thank you, you're so sweet!
My search for the leopard booties was long.... and waited for them to grap them in the sale


----------



## Bibi25260

Alexa67 said:


> That's a spectacular color combo and of course an amazing bag.


Ahw thank you! I actually wanted  to wear a leopard print sweater also but that might be to much?

I love your jumbo, and how it can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Bibi25260

vivi75003 said:


> I love my new Gabrielle medium tote, it's very practical and still chic , love it !


Love the color combo and your sweater!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ketaki said:


> Looking stunning. Love the black and red combination, the so black and the necklace!


Thank you Ketaki!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You are always super chic & elegant w/ your mods & this is no exception dear Bibi! Huge chevron reissue lover here sending you my best!
> Sidebar question....do you still use (or have) your camera bags? When I was researching them I found some of your pics & they looked amazing on you!! I was considering a pre-loved one but got a new reissue instead but it's still on my mind so maybe down the road...but would love & appreciate your opinion on it?


Ahww you're super sweet! 
Yes I still have my camera bags and I was just recently thinking I should use them more. I've just realised the bright red one is an option for this outfit also.
As you've seen the camera bags I have are the large ones, I like the fact they're roomy but don't stick out too much if you know what I mean. Older ones had one continuous chain. If I hadn't smaller Chanel bags I would have chosen the medium size. Which size would you pick?


----------



## Bibi25260

Ketaki said:


> So in love with my white coco handle. Never imagined would say this but the coco handle makes my heart sing as much as my classic flaps.
> 
> View attachment 3642618


You look stunning with this white beauty! Perfect with your gorgeous red dress and pearls!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Ahww you're super sweet!
> Yes I still have my camera bags and I was just recently thinking I should use them more. I've just realised the bright red one is an option for this outfit also.
> As you've seen the camera bags I have are the large ones, I like the fact they're roomy but don't stick out too much if you know what I mean. Older ones had one continuous chain. If I hadn't smaller Chanel bags I would have chosen the medium size. Which size would you pick?


Thank you sweet Bibi! I definitely want the larger size like yours!! I was consider it instead of a Jumbo because it just looks cool & I totally agree/get what you mean w/ "under the radar" (I love that part), plus it seems like it would be much lighter than a jumbo. Do you know if an 8X11 folder would fit inside & be easy enough to pull out fairly quickly? The way the chains run inside the bag make me think this could possibly be a challenge? THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE dearest Bibi!!
**sorry to hog the action chain w/ my question!


----------



## Alexa67

HeartMyMJs said:


> Doing some damage at Target!
> View attachment 3640566



Yesterday I just saw your pic late in the evening and was to tiered to say something about the nice shooting. I just had directly the thinging I should take out my Jumbo today  
If I see it right, it's caviar leather, than we are twins


----------



## Alexa67

Tulip2 said:


> There's that photo.



Very elegant Tulip, and such an interesting bag


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Enjoying the spring breeze with my diagonal flap



Trench and red I like so much. I'm also so happy to take out step by step my spring clothes. And a red bag on a sunny day looks so funny.


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> Ahw thank you! I actually wanted  to wear a leopard print sweater also but that might be to much?
> I love your jumbo, and how it can be dressed up or down.



You are right one leo print is an eye candy, two pieces could be too much. 

Thanks for your kind word. Yes it's really fun to see how Chanel bags especially classics go like a chameleon with the outfit


----------



## llpalmtree

Handy little woc. Perfect for my Vegas trip.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetest Alexa....(i just saw your fab jumbo mod!)....my iPhone case is brand called "Sonix"..it's a clear background so you can see some of my gold color on actual iPhone & then it has blue lotus flowers





Kendie26 said:


> LOVE the jumbo on you! So glad you posted her!



Thanks, I checked it and and was lucky surprised to see it's also in Europe available. So tomorrow I'll see what goes as best with my black iPhone 

Thank you  for your kindest words about my beloved Jumbo.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

AP919 said:


> Just playing around at work, rather than, ya know, working.  These are the booties I once mentioned that I really loved the patent captoe and chain, but the 40.5 was just too small.   The leather on the shoes is totally different too! I'm just happy that I _did_ have a choice and an option, because we know we often don't!
> 
> I also pretty much never wear heels, not even 2", but these aren't too bad, so long as I'm not standing forever or walking forever/long either, meaning for 4" they're comfortable and more comfortable than a lot of lower heels! I do wear insoles because of my flat feet, though, since my orthotics won't go in them, so that helps with cushioning, haha.
> 
> I added a partial picture of my outfit, since I didn't take one, but I'm loving them with my black jeans and oversized donegal sweater!
> 
> View attachment 3642584
> View attachment 3642585
> View attachment 3642586
> View attachment 3642590


❤ those booties on you! Sexy and chic! ❤❤❤
I wanted a pair in pumps (same collection) but sold out my size, my SA even looked up other locations for them, sold out at the time. If I recall correctly these were from Fall/Winter 2015.


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Trench and red I like so much. I'm also so happy to take out step by step my spring clothes. And a red bag on a sunny day looks so funny.


Yessss for spring!!! It's time for light clothes and colored bags!! Thanks @Alexa67


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alexa67 said:


> Yesterday I just saw your pic late in the evening and was to tiered to say something about the nice shooting. I just had directly the thinging I should take out my Jumbo today
> If I see it right, it's caviar leather, than we are twins



Hi!  Thank you so much!  Yes we are bag twins!![emoji133]


----------



## FancyPants77

llpalmtree said:


> Handy little woc. Perfect for my Vegas trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642791
> View attachment 3642792



Looks great on you! Pretty shirt too


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet Bibi! I definitely want the larger size like yours!! I was consider it instead of a Jumbo because it just looks cool & I totally agree/get what you mean w/ "under the radar" (I love that part), plus it seems like it would be much lighter than a jumbo. Do you know if an 8X11 folder would fit inside & be easy enough to pull out fairly quickly? The way the chains run inside the bag make me think this could possibly be a challenge? THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE dearest Bibi!!
> **sorry to hog the action chain w/ my question!


Yes it's lighter and bigger than the jumbo. Mine have two seperate chains so no hassle/challenge. Is 8X11 a A4 papersize (I'm European and not so familiar with inches)? If so I guess it fits but I've to check and get back to you.
No problem, just ask anything!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes it's lighter and bigger than the jumbo. Mine have two seperate chains so no hassle/challenge. Is 8X11 a A4 papersize (I'm European and not so familiar with inches)? If so I guess it fits but I've to check and get back to you.
> No problem, just ask anything!


You are THE BESTEST! Thanks for all your feedback! Yes, 8x11 is standard paper size in inches (many of us in USA still use inches instead of centimeters) so it's like a standard size file folder/business folder.....in centimeters it would be approximately 21 centimeters by 28 cm's. The way i see the interior pics of the bag & I see how the chains loop through, it looks like it might be difficult (if even possible) to fit a file folder or magazine inside??


----------



## Vanana

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3641160
> 
> Just waiting to go out.  Mademoiselle Vintage bag.


This shade of burgundy is perfection!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3642137


You took pink mini out!!! I have been carrying my iridescent pink mini yesterday and today for some reason instead of this one... but we both went for a pink bag!  Love this little bag and I also really love your shirt! it's so fun!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> That's how I like my Jumbo. With casual clothes she looks not so elegantly.
> Wish you all a fantastic day.
> View attachment 3642146


I like how that looks too!!! that's how I wear my dark silver caviar jumbo. however, my black lambskin jumbo is difficult to dress down...   Love how you wore this!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3642209


:
OK this is one of those photos that I wish I can click the "like" button 10 times!!! LOVE this outfit and of course the bag!


----------



## Vanana

vivi75003 said:


> I love my new Gabrielle medium tote, it's very practical and still chic , love it !


You look great! Love a simple outfit that still stand out because it's well chosen!  The Gabriel looks nice with simple clothes especially a textured sweater like this one.  Then again it's probably difficult to find something that doesn't work with this great but simple outfit.


----------



## Vanana

Ketaki said:


> So in love with my white coco handle. Never imagined would say this but the coco handle makes my heart sing as much as my classic flaps.
> 
> View attachment 3642618


That is one elegant work outfit!!! outstanding!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You are THE BESTEST! Thanks for all your feedback! Yes, 8x11 is standard paper size in inches (many of us in USA still use inches instead of centimeters) so it's like a standard size file folder/business folder.....in centimeters it would be approximately 21 centimeters by 28 cm's. The way i see the interior pics of the bag & I see how the chains loop through, it looks like it might be difficult (if even possible) to fit a file folder or magazine inside??


Haha thank you again!
I'm pretty sure a standard size folder and a magazine can fit inside, I'll check it for you next week when I have more time and take pics of it and of the loops.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> :
> OK this is one of those photos that I wish I can click the "like" button 10 times!!! LOVE this outfit and of course the bag!


Ahw thank you so much for your sweet words!


----------



## llpalmtree

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great on you! Pretty shirt too


Thank you!!


----------



## Tulip2

Alexa67 said:


> Very elegant Tulip, and such an interesting bag


I love this Chevron Patent.  Classic, but blingy.


----------



## Bagventures

Just love red!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3642137



Love the pale pink against the white!!  Oh and very pretty nail polish color [emoji173][emoji8].


----------



## Miss CC

Tulip2 said:


> There's that photo.



Wowsa just stunning!


----------



## SalmaB

Here's this beauty i just received today (i am debating weather to keep her... the leather is uneven) but i do love the so black


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3642209



Omg that so black reissue is tdf!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tulip2

Miss CC said:


> Wowsa just stunning!


Awe, thanks Miss CC! This bag gets in rotation a lot.


----------



## SalmaB

MrH said:


> This is what I got this ss16 collection so far but more to come [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308905
> View attachment 3308906


love that ring !!!! can you show us how it looks like on? thanks xoxo enjoy


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Just love red!


Gorgeous red!


----------



## Tulip2

Bagventures said:


> Just love red!


Your red is gorgeous & it goes great with that lovely blouse!


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3642209


Love everything about this photo!  Nice Bibi!


----------



## Marlee

SalmaB said:


> Here's this beauty i just received today (i am debating weather to keep her... the leather is uneven) but i do love the so black



I'd keep it, I think it's stunning!


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> I like how that looks too!!! that's how I wear my dark silver caviar jumbo. however, my black lambskin jumbo is difficult to dress down...   Love how you wore this!



Thanks sweet Vanana A dark silver caviar Jumbo sounds interesting and I can imagine it looks cool with casual clothes. Should be the next mod pic 
I think the same is very good with the lambskin, because it's with silver HW and the break in the outfit its just a bit stronger but I can imagine very nice. I like combination with with opposites.


----------



## Alexa67

Bagventures said:


> Just love red!



Me too
She is amazing, the shade is something between red and burgundy. Really an not often to see color.


----------



## Sugarlove12

Bagventures said:


> Just love red!



Beautiful bag, love the style and color!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> You took pink mini out!!! I have been carrying my iridescent pink mini yesterday and today for some reason instead of this one... but we both went for a pink bag!  Love this little bag and I also really love your shirt! it's so fun!


Thanks much sweet friend....it's an honor to be pinkie bag twins w/ you on this one!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Just love red!


Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Ketaki said:


> So in love with my white coco handle. Never imagined would say this but the coco handle makes my heart sing as much as my classic flaps.
> 
> View attachment 3642618


Utterly gorgeous!!! OMG you look AMAZING!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Love the pale pink against the white!!  Oh and very pretty nail polish color [emoji173][emoji8].


Aw thanks so much dearest Miss CC!! How are you these days? If you're interested the nail polish is Essie brand & color name is "chinchilly"...it's quickly become a favorite & pretty neutral too.


----------



## deltalady

My card case that is doubling as my wallet


----------



## sacha1009

Kendie26 said:


> Hi! "WOC" stands for Wallet On Chain[emoji4]


Thanks


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## bagloverny

New in! Chanel WOC in a most classic rendition  I'm going to get a lot of use out of this bag, I can tell.


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying my red in business and black sandal to work on Friday


----------



## Bagventures

Kendie26 said:


> Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!


Thank you Kendie26! 
Your emojis are always crazy fun, I still need to figure out how to do that....
Always look forward to your enjoy fabulous reveals!!


----------



## chicnfab

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying my red in business and black sandal to work on Friday


Super gorgeous!


----------



## simplyhappy

llpalmtree said:


> Handy little woc. Perfect for my Vegas trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642791
> View attachment 3642792



Hehe that mask is really cool! And the WOC looks perfect! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thanks so much dearest Miss CC!! How are you these days? If you're interested the nail polish is Essie brand & color name is "chinchilly"...it's quickly become a favorite & pretty neutral too.



Hi Kendie I'm doing well thank you for asking. Still busy with my new home and it will finally be done in June [emoji847]. I've put myself on ban island since furnishing a new home is not cheap lol [emoji28].  Can't wait to share photos once it's complete. 

Ohh and yes I love nail polish as you can see [emoji38].


----------



## Miss CC

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying my red in business and black sandal to work on Friday



Stunning red!! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Hi Kendie I'm doing well thank you for asking. Still busy with my new home and it will finally be done in June [emoji847]. I've put myself on ban island since furnishing a new home is not cheap lol [emoji28].  Can't wait to share photos once it's complete.
> 
> Ohh and yes I love nail polish as you can see [emoji38].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644201


Haaaaa omg this is FANTASTIC! I LOVE it!! You are so organized woman!! I know you've been extra busy w/ your new home & it will all be worth it once you are all settled in!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Thank you Kendie26!
> Your emojis are always crazy fun, I still need to figure out how to do that....
> Always look forward to your enjoy fabulous reveals!!


Ha, I often just use the emoji keyboard on my iPhone or you can use the emoji' that hopefully you can see in the grey bar right above the quote when you reply. Click on the smiley face & that should bring up the "static" & "animated" bars of emoji' that tPF has here for us. Hope this helps! Xox


----------



## yinnie

Disneyland earlier this week [emoji111]


----------



## Bibi25260

Tulip2 said:


> Love everything about this photo!  Nice Bibi!


Thank you dear Tulip! How are you?


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Omg that so black reissue is tdf!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!!


----------



## Rami00

Mini that looks like a jewel


----------



## UpTime

Out shoping in SF


----------



## kkfiregirl

UpTime said:


> Out shoping in SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644447



... & looking fab!


----------



## UpTime

kkfiregirl said:


> ... & looking fab!


[emoji8]  thank you


----------



## kkfiregirl

UpTime said:


> [emoji8]  thank you



You're welcome! Enjoy the shopping [emoji173]️


----------



## Tulip2

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you dear Tulip! How are you?


I'm doing well dear.  Getting ready for Summer in the South!  Air Conditioner over load here we come.


----------



## Tulip2

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, I often just use the emoji keyboard on my iPhone or you can use the emoji' that hopefully you can see in the grey bar right above the quote when you reply. Click on the smiley face & that should bring up the "static" & "animated" bars of emoji' that tPF has here for us. Hope this helps! Xox


Just to let you know, there are more emoji's for us too.  Just scroll to the very bottom of the screen and select "Help".  Then click on "Smilies".  You'll find many many more.   You just have to put them in between a colon on each side and there you have it.  HTH too along with dear Kendie's instructions.


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Mini that looks like a jewel


This is my absolute favorite Rami!  I love handbags & I love jewelry.  You get both with this lovely Mini! It's so pretty & shiny!


----------



## Tulip2

UpTime said:


> Out shoping in SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644447


You look so fabulous today UpTime! Did you have a nice shopping day?


----------



## UpTime

Tulip2 said:


> You look so fabulous today UpTime! Did you have a nice shopping day?


Omg, you hit right on my head. I didn't bring home anything but do have bday presents ordered from the store. I will get them soon. 

Reading your other thread about bags that were forgotten in the closet, I start to have plan s to rotate my bags one a week. Great thread and Im still reading it. [emoji5]


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> This is my absolute favorite Rami!  I love handbags & I love jewelry.  You get both with this lovely Mini! It's so pretty & shiny!


Thank you @Tulip2 Jewelry is the new obsession for me and like you said ...you get both with this mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Tulip2 said:


> Just to let you know, there are more emoji's for us too.  Just scroll to the very bottom of the screen and select "Help".  Then click on "Smilies".  You'll find many many more.   You just have to put them in between a colon on each side and there you have it.  HTH too along with dear Kendie's instructions.


Thank you kindly sweet Tulip! I do recall seeing another member also telling us that you taught her this cool info!


----------



## Tulip2

UpTime said:


> Omg, you hit right on my head. I didn't bring home anything but do have bday presents ordered from the store. I will get them soon.
> 
> Reading your other thread about bags that were forgotten in the closet,* I start to have plan s to rotate my bags one a week. *Great thread and Im still reading it. [emoji5]


I'm so glad that it's helping you...it's helping me too.  I've already listed that handbag that I used as an example!  I'm proud of myself. 
Next, I will start to do my best to rotate once a week as you suggested.  *Thanks for that helpful info*!


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Thank you @Tulip2 *Jewelry is the new obsession for me* and like you said ...you get both with this mini.


Oh boy...jewelry.  What are you hoping for?  I've fallen pretty hard for VCA.  I've always loved jewelry.  All the women in my family tree had/has nice jewelery.  I added the handbag part.


----------



## Tulip2

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly sweet Tulip! I do recall seeing another member also telling us that you taught her this cool info!


I do remember that.  I was so glad to find this out because I'm usually on my laptop as opposed to my iPhone (where you have like a million to choose from).  I'm an emoji lover just like you.  Yours always make me smile.


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Oh boy...jewelry.  What are you hoping for?  I've fallen pretty hard for VCA.  I've always loved jewelry.  All the women in my family tree had/has nice jewelery.  I added the handbag part.


OMG! Don't get me started. Even handbags have started to look like jewels to me. My mom loves jewelry and it was never my thing until couple of years ago. SIGH! I am a Tiffany girl when it comes to diamonds, waiting to get my hands on Victoria earrings to match my bracelet and VCA Perlee clover bracelet  Thank God I am done with Cartier. I hope this bling list will end one day.
I added the handbag part too..all the women in my family are pro bling.


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Don't get me started. Even handbags have started to look like jewels to me. My mom loves jewelry and it was never my thing until couple of years ago. SIGH! I am a Tiffany girl when it comes to diamonds, waiting to get my hands on Victoria earrings to match my bracelet and VCA Perlee clover bracelet  Thank God I am done with Cartier. I hope this bling list will end one day.
> I added the handbag part too..*all the women in my family are pro bling*.


 +1


----------



## Aileenlnbh

beautiful new grey tote


----------



## EZLN

Spring weather in MI!  Finally!


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Mini that looks like a jewel



I saw your post on Instagram & thought it was amazing!  Beautiful classic Chanel.  I really love this interpretation [emoji7][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Mockingbird255

Tulip2 said:


> I love this Chevron Patent.  Classic, but blingy.


Tulip, is this a single flap?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Mini that looks like a jewel


 
Gorgeous!! What a beautiful photo as always!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3642137


Oh my dear friend Kendie Beautiful mini and I love your flowers phone cover too  Pretty spring color match with white cardigan!!  I've totally missed all the lovely posts for a whole week...! I hope you're having a wonderful Friday evening


----------



## shopgirl4cc

crazy8baglady said:


> Love my pretty boy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3640635


What a gorgeous silver boy!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

EZLN said:


> Spring weather in MI!  Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644877



Killin' it!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Brought my black mini with me for a mani and then to a late lunch with DH. Happy Monday everyone!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3640434
> View attachment 3640435


Beautiful pics Miss CC! I love your pretty nail color too  Can't believe It's been crazy week for me again and have missed all the beautiful friends posts until today  Hope you have a fabulous weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Finally came back here PF world....It's been crazy busy week for me  phew finally had a chance to take a quick shot this evening 
Haven't used this Jumbo for ages.... I use my Chanel everyday but I reach my smaller M/L or mini the most and she is bit large and heavy on me....well, she deserve for some breath and sometime fun outing together.... 
Thanks for letting me share & Happy Friday and wonderful weekend lovelies PF friends


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Medium lambskin flap on this Monday in sunny San Diego.
> View attachment 3640400


Beautiful as always Dear DM my friend  I LOVE LOVE your gorgeous lamb mini with beautiful outfit  I've missed you


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back here PF world....It's been crazy busy week for me  phew finally had a chance to take a quick shot this evening
> Haven't used this Jumbo for ages.... I use my Chanel everyday but I reach my smaller M/L or mini the most and she is bit large and heavy on me....well, she deserve for some breath and sometime fun outing together....
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Friday and wonderful weekend lovelies PF friends
> View attachment 3645137


Gorgeous


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you dear chicnfab  I hope you're having a wonderful Friday evening


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you dear chicnfab  I hope you're having a wonderful Friday evening


Ohhh yessss... feeling so special with 2 lovely Sa called me today if I want blah blah thisss that that...not from chanel or purse dept but still  have a lovely weekend @shopgirl4cc


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh yessss... feeling so special with 2 lovely Sa called me today if I want blah blah thisss that that...not from chanel or purse dept but still  have a lovely weekend @shopgirl4cc


Aahaha you're so cute! oh I know that feeling....I am with you actually  I just got tempted today from some SA and that was not from Chanel, from some other brand.....I didn't cheat on my love Chanel and didn't get them today though...Yet  I don't know but in my mind still thinking slightly~...haha oh well Have a joyful weekend dear chicnfab


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Aahaha you're so cute! oh I know that feeling....I am with you actually  I just got tempted today from some SA and that was not from Chanel, from some other brand.....I didn't cheat on my love Chanel and didn't get them today though...Yet  I don't know but in my mind still thinking slightly~...haha oh well Have a joyful weekend dear chicnfab


----------



## EZLN

kkfiregirl said:


> Killin' it!!



Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## kkfiregirl

EZLN said:


> Thank you![emoji8]



You're welcome! [emoji7]


----------



## nvie

At a wedding dinner


----------



## Doodles78

So black glazed calfskin reissue hanging at the car dealership service department. That sad excuse for coffee in a styrofoam cup makes me miss living in Europe.


----------



## Doodles78

EZLN said:


> Spring weather in MI!  Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644877


I love this look


----------



## yinnie

Currently in Tokyo, got to see some early blooming cherryblossoms! Let's hope next week we get to see full bloom!


----------



## Tulip2

Mockingbird255 said:


> Tulip, is this a single flap?


No, it's a double flap.  I got it in March of 2015.


----------



## Mockingbird255

Tulip2 said:


> No, it's a double flap.  I got it in March of 2015.


It's gorgeous I love your bags. So fun and different.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Chanel espadrilles and pendant out in the beautiful sunshine today...


----------



## Selenet

My Maxi today! Photo taken in front of a supermarket, sorry for the location. We still have snow here.  
Puffer from Burberry, scarf LV, shoes Minna Parikka


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful as always Dear DM my friend  I LOVE LOVE your gorgeous lamb mini with beautiful outfit  I've missed you



Thank you, my friend.   I've missed you too.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> Currently in Tokyo, got to see some early blooming cherryblossoms! Let's hope next week we get to see full bloom!
> 
> View attachment 3645599
> 
> View attachment 3645600


Beautiful shot with cherry blossom!!  Wow I am so happy you enjoy Tokyo!! I hope you enjoy your visit yinnie!!  I'll be there for just 10 days next month during the spring break and not sure if we'd miss the cherry blossom bloom though, we go there this cherry blossom season every year...It's indeed beautiful!!  usually still stay in April and wish this year too.....  well, I will enjoy mostly yummy foods there  so I've been on my diet this month before leave lol I hope you enjoy yummy Japanese foods too dear friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Mini that looks like a jewel



She's gorgeous as jewel indeed


----------



## Tulip2

Mockingbird255 said:


> It's gorgeous I love your bags. So fun and different.


Thank you!  You're kind to say.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Doodles78 said:


> So black glazed calfskin reissue hanging at the car dealership service department. That sad excuse for coffee in a styrofoam cup makes me miss living in Europe.


I love your so black reissue! Can I ask which season's and size is yours? Love reissues. Gorgeous!!


----------



## jax818

I've had this baby for 5 months and I'm FINALLY taking her out.  Here is my bronze mini flap...


----------



## Dextersmom

jax818 said:


> I've had this baby for 5 months and I'm FINALLY taking her out.  Here is my bronze mini flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645813



LOVE this bag soooooo much!!! So glad you brought her out.....poor, neglected baby.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jax818 said:


> I've had this baby for 5 months and I'm FINALLY taking her out.  Here is my bronze mini flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645813


Cool bronze mini!  Yay! she is too gorgeous to be hidden and deserves the spot light


----------



## nashpoo

My so black mini and the infamous furry
Givenchy slides [emoji23]


----------



## tv_vt1809

At the cinema, waiting to see Beauty and the beast Hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful pics Miss CC! I love your pretty nail color too  Can't believe It's been crazy week for me again and have missed all the beautiful friends posts until today  Hope you have a fabulous weekend





shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back here PF world....It's been crazy busy week for me  phew finally had a chance to take a quick shot this evening
> Haven't used this Jumbo for ages.... I use my Chanel everyday but I reach my smaller M/L or mini the most and she is bit large and heavy on me....well, she deserve for some breath and sometime fun outing together....
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Friday and wonderful weekend lovelies PF friends
> View attachment 3645137



Thank you my beautiful friend!!  Your jumbo is gorgeous and such a classic. I must admit I haven't used mine in a while too. Seeing yours makes me want to take mine out again. Have a great weekend!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> I've had this baby for 5 months and I'm FINALLY taking her out.  Here is my bronze mini flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645813



I love this mini so much!!! [emoji173]


----------



## love2learn

nvie said:


> At a wedding dinner
> 
> View attachment 3645486



I told you before I loved this beautiful little WOC!!  I have not changed my mind[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]!!  Glad you had a special occasion to bring her out.  Did you notice everyone looking at this cutie with love eyes[emoji7][emoji7]?


----------



## love2learn

Doodles78 said:


> So black glazed calfskin reissue hanging at the car dealership service department. That sad excuse for coffee in a styrofoam cup makes me miss living in Europe.



Lol to the coffee cup[emoji23].  At least you had your beautiful reissue to look at to get your mind off of it a little[emoji6]


----------



## Alexa67

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3645876
> 
> My so black mini and the infamous furry
> Givenchy slides [emoji23]



Beautiful and cute


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> Currently in Tokyo, got to see some early blooming cherryblossoms! Let's hope next week we get to see full bloom!
> 
> View attachment 3645599
> 
> View attachment 3645600



So jealous!!  Love seeing your little cutie, but would really love to see the cherry blossoms there.  It's on a bucket list.  Please take an action shot next week and share again[emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Don't get me started. Even handbags have started to look like jewels to me. My mom loves jewelry and it was never my thing until couple of years ago. SIGH! I am a Tiffany girl when it comes to diamonds, waiting to get my hands on Victoria earrings to match my bracelet and VCA Perlee clover bracelet  Thank God I am done with Cartier. I hope this bling list will end one day.
> I added the handbag part too..all the women in my family are pro bling.



I'm so in love with your jewelry pieces Rami!!


----------



## love2learn

jax818 said:


> I've had this baby for 5 months and I'm FINALLY taking her out.  Here is my bronze mini flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645813



Love the beautiful bronze color!!!   Glad you're taking her out[emoji4].


----------



## love2learn

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3645876
> 
> 
> My so black mini and the infamous furry
> Givenchy slides [emoji23]



Love your so black mini just hanging out with those ever so cute slides[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

tv_vt1809 said:


> At the cinema, waiting to see Beauty and the beast Hope you all are having a good weekend!



Love your coco handle[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.  Hope the movie was phenomenal!!!  I haven't gotten to see it yet[emoji25].  But soon[emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Miss CC said:


> I'm so in love with your jewelry pieces Rami!!


Thank you babe


----------



## amstevens714

tv_vt1809 said:


> At the cinema, waiting to see Beauty and the beast Hope you all are having a good weekend!


This is stunning! I hope you enjoyed the movie!


----------



## amstevens714

AP919 said:


> Just playing around at work, rather than, ya know, working.  These are the booties I once mentioned that I really loved the patent captoe and chain, but the 40.5 was just too small.   The leather on the shoes is totally different too! I'm just happy that I _did_ have a choice and an option, because we know we often don't!
> 
> I also pretty much never wear heels, not even 2", but these aren't too bad, so long as I'm not standing forever or walking forever/long either, meaning for 4" they're comfortable and more comfortable than a lot of lower heels! I do wear insoles because of my flat feet, though, since my orthotics won't go in them, so that helps with cushioning, haha.
> 
> I added a partial picture of my outfit, since I didn't take one, but I'm loving them with my black jeans and oversized donegal sweater!
> 
> View attachment 3642584
> View attachment 3642585
> View attachment 3642586
> View attachment 3642590



OMG - these are gorgeous! So worth pain but it sounds like they aren't too bad, woohoo!


----------



## chicnfab

m/l chevron light pink


----------



## Elaine1904

Hi - which size is this? How are you liking this tote so far? Such a stunning bag


Aileenlnbh said:


> View attachment 3644775
> 
> 
> beautiful new grey tote


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This pic's for you, @BagLady14!


----------



## BagLady14

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic's for you, @BagLady14! [emoji813][emoji813]


You look great!   That top is adorable &  I love how you paired the gold jewelry.  Enjoy your night out, Dextersmom!  Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Doodles78

Chanel7Chanel said:


> I love your so black reissue! Can I ask which season's and size is yours? Love reissues. Gorgeous!!


Thank you! It is a 226 (the medium size, I guess). Not certain which season. I purchased it in January but it was "old news" by then! Maybe someone who knows will chime in. Or Google Chanel so black glazed calfskin reissue?


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic's for you, @BagLady14!



Love your whole outfit and congrats on your mini again DM!  Super cute!! [emoji173]


----------



## EZLN

Doodles78 said:


> I love this look



Thanks![emoji8]


----------



## grlnextdoor

Date night


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> m/l chevron light pink



I love your entire look in this pic; so feminine and pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love your whole outfit and congrats on your mini again DM!  Super cute!! [emoji173]


Thank you, sweet Miss CC! 


BagLady14 said:


> You look great!   That top is adorable &  I love how you paired the gold jewelry.  Enjoy your night out, Dextersmom!  Thanks for taking the time to post.


Thank you, BagLady14 and it was my pleasure!


----------



## Dextersmom

grlnextdoor said:


> Date night



Beautiful shot and you have the prettiest nails.


----------



## charlie_c

Boy and Converse, one of my favorite combos!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic's for you, @BagLady14!


You look fab!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Aileenlnbh said:


> View attachment 3644775
> 
> 
> beautiful new grey tote


I love this grey, perfect with your scarf!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back here PF world....It's been crazy busy week for me  phew finally had a chance to take a quick shot this evening
> Haven't used this Jumbo for ages.... I use my Chanel everyday but I reach my smaller M/L or mini the most and she is bit large and heavy on me....well, she deserve for some breath and sometime fun outing together....
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Friday and wonderful weekend lovelies PF friends
> View attachment 3645137


Great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

jax818 said:


> I've had this baby for 5 months and I'm FINALLY taking her out.  Here is my bronze mini flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645813


----------



## Bibi25260

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3645876
> 
> 
> My so black mini and the infamous furry
> Givenchy slides [emoji23]


Love your so black mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

tv_vt1809 said:


> At the cinema, waiting to see Beauty and the beast Hope you all are having a good weekend!


Gorgeous bag! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> m/l chevron light pink


What an amazing bag, perfect with your tunic and perfect for Spring and SUmmer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic's for you, @BagLady14!


Love your look and bag of course!


----------



## yinnie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shot with cherry blossom!!  Wow I am so happy you enjoy Tokyo!! I hope you enjoy your visit yinnie!!  I'll be there for just 10 days next month during the spring break and not sure if we'd miss the cherry blossom bloom though, we go there this cherry blossom season every year...It's indeed beautiful!!  usually still stay in April and wish this year too.....  well, I will enjoy mostly yummy foods there  so I've been on my diet this month before leave lol I hope you enjoy yummy Japanese foods too dear friend



For our sake I hope we both get to see cherry blossom in full bloom! This is my first time here this time of year so I would love to be able to see it!!! Otherwise the food is worth the trip anyways and I've been eating so much! Lucky we have been walking around a lot too to help keep the holiday weight at bay [emoji12]


----------



## yinnie

love2learn said:


> So jealous!!  Love seeing your little cutie, but would really love to see the cherry blossoms there.  It's on a bucket list.  Please take an action shot next week and share again[emoji4]



I really hope I get to see full bloom next week! We fly back home Thursday so it's our only chance! My first time here at this time of the year and would hate to miss the beauty of cherry blossoms


----------



## FunBagz

Another day at the beach with this mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look and bag of course!





SoLoveCC said:


> You look fab!!!


Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Another day at the beach with this mini.
> View attachment 3646434
> View attachment 3646435



You look so pretty, FunBagz and your mini is perfection!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> I love your entire look in this pic; so feminine and pretty!!


Thanks my dear @Dextersmom


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> What an amazing bag, perfect with your tunic and perfect for Spring and SUmmer!


Thanks dear @Bibi25260.. yes I so  spring n summer...


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Another day at the beach with this mini.
> View attachment 3646434
> View attachment 3646435


Super  everything!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FunBagz said:


> Another day at the beach with this mini.
> View attachment 3646434
> View attachment 3646435


perfect choice for the beach! you look great, i love it w/your dress


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Another day at the beach with this mini.
> View attachment 3646434
> View attachment 3646435



Perfect bag for what looks like a fun day at the beach!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Another day at the beach with this mini.
> View attachment 3646434
> View attachment 3646435


You look GORGEOUS!!!! I can tell you're the one of the best owner for this 17C turquoise caviar mini!You wear it so beautifully and what a perfect color in the sun and beach!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic's for you, @BagLady14!


 Ohhhh my beautiful friend DM You're soooo adorable in the pretty green top and so gorgeous with your square Chevron Lamb mini!!!!  I LOVE LOVE French foods and wine  I hope you enjoyed at the French Bistro


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Great shot!


Thank you so much dear Bibi


----------



## pfsheen

bosslady05 said:


> View attachment 3368065
> 
> #ootd new medium boy


Hi - how has your boy bag holding up? Is yours in the calfskin or lambskin?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend!!  Your jumbo is gorgeous and such a classic. I must admit I haven't used mine in a while too. Seeing yours makes me want to take mine out again. Have a great weekend!! [emoji173]


Thank you so much dear friend MissCC Yes our jumbos deserves the spot light sometimes  I hope you're having a nice weekend!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Doodles78 said:


> Thank you! It is a 226 (the medium size, I guess). Not certain which season. I purchased it in January but it was "old news" by then! Maybe someone who knows will chime in. Or Google Chanel so black glazed calfskin reissue?


Thank you for your response!  No worries! I'll ask my SA soon.  I really like it in your photo!


----------



## AP919

T


amstevens714 said:


> OMG - these are gorgeous! So worth pain but it sounds like they aren't too bad, woohoo!


Thank you! Trust me - I don't wear heels at all but these just looked like shoes that said, "I'm going to kick your ass," so I tried them! I don't wear them often, and they will hurt me after forever/a long while, but I actually can walk in them and wear them. I haven't really worn them out of my office, because I haven't had anywhere to go. I wore them to dinner once, I think, but it was literally a few steps from the car to the door.  

Heels are especially difficult for me because I have flat feet and they don't follow the curve of the shoes, but these are angled better than just an extreme flow up, if that makes sense, so that helps.


----------



## momoja

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


Great to take on every travel


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying my vintage Chanel yesterday


----------



## chicnfab

From church with my chevron


----------



## cabbagekid

Monday mourning...


----------



## Irene7899

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying my vintage Chanel yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647013


Another photo with my chanel sandal


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a casual French Bistro with my new lambskin chevron mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic's for you, @BagLady14!



So cute


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Another day at the beach with this mini.
> View attachment 3646434
> View attachment 3646435



OMG I cannot stop thinking her. She is so adorable and in the sunlight, just fantastic.


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> From church with my chevron


You ALWAYS look so pretty, chic & elegant dear chicnfab...LOVE your style!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You ALWAYS look so pretty, chic & elegant dear chicnfab...LOVE your style!


Good morning @Kendie26 from other side of the world.. thank you


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty, FunBagz and your mini is perfection!!





chicnfab said:


> Super  everything!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> perfect choice for the beach! you look great, i love it w/your dress





Miss CC said:


> Perfect bag for what looks like a fun day at the beach!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> You look GORGEOUS!!!! I can tell you're the one of the best owner for this 17C turquoise caviar mini!You wear it so beautifully and what a perfect color in the sun and beach!!!!





Alexa67 said:


> OMG I cannot stop thinking her. She is so adorable and in the sunlight, just fantastic.



Thank you, all!  Had a fun and relaxing beach weekend...hope everyone else did too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> So cute



Thank you Alexa!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> From church with my chevron



Looking lovely, as always!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely, as always!!


Ohhh @Dextersmom  thank you..you're such an inspiration... keep posting your beautiful pairings!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> For our sake I hope we both get to see cherry blossom in full bloom! This is my first time here this time of year so I would love to be able to see it!!! Otherwise the food is worth the trip anyways and I've been eating so much! Lucky we have been walking around a lot too to help keep the holiday weight at bay [emoji12]



I just received a pic from my family member that cherry blossom in Tokyo is about full bloom So I probably wouldn't be able to see full bloom this year as we arrive in second week of April..well mostly I'm excited to yummy foods..i always eat like a baby dinosaur during the vacation especially in Japan lol
 Enjoy them for me dear friend


----------



## Chrangela27

While waiting for lunch yesterday. Taking my mini everywhere with me while on vacay.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chrangela27 said:


> While waiting for lunch yesterday. Taking my mini everywhere with me while on vacay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647920


i  your dress as well!


----------



## Chrangela27

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i  your dress as well!


Hehe thanks! I love tokidoki and all things cute!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

taking my WOC out


----------



## Nadiazhang

Breakfast! I love my woc!!


----------



## presvy

Love my COCO mini


----------



## Lilian Hui

presvy said:


> View attachment 3648495
> 
> Love my COCO mini


What a cutie pie!


----------



## Kendie26

pixel_munchkin said:


> View attachment 3648124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my WOC out





Nadiazhang said:


> Breakfast! I love my woc!!





presvy said:


> View attachment 3648495
> 
> Love my COCO mini


BRAVO to all 3 of you fine Lovelies....what COOL pics you all posted!!
Pixel_munchkin~you look beautiful in your dress (& shoes)
Nadiazhang~I'm thinking i now need a red WOC & I seriously want that breakfast! Lovely WOC
Presvy~I think i loveboth your Coco & that ring equally....stunning combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> From church with my chevron


You look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nadiazhang said:


> Breakfast! I love my woc!!


What a beautiful red WOC!


----------



## Bibi25260

presvy said:


> View attachment 3648495
> 
> Love my COCO mini


So cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

Waited too long for this red camera bag and classic flats to wear again, due to warm yellow light the bag looks orangey but it's a true red.
@Kendie26 Thank you for the reminder


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!


Ohhh thanks @Bibi25260...


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Waited too long for this red camera bag and classic flats to wear again, due to warm yellow light the bag looks orangey but it's a true red.
> @Kendie26 Thank you for the reminder
> 
> View attachment 3648598


Ohhh stunning pairings!! @Bibi25260


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hard at work w/cambon pochette


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Waited too long for this red camera bag and classic flats to wear again, due to warm yellow light the bag looks orangey but it's a true red.
> @Kendie26 Thank you for the reminder
> 
> View attachment 3648598



Bibi, you are a true vision of loveliness and represent Chanel so beautifully; classic, chic and elegant.


----------



## Dextersmom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hard at work w/cambon pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648765


That is precious!!  Wish they still made this beauty!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dextersmom said:


> That is precious!!  Wish they still made this beauty!


i feel very chanel old-school with it, lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my medium classic beauty.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic beauty.
> View attachment 3648955


Lovely as always @Dextersmom  enjoy your day!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic beauty.
> View attachment 3648955


Gorgeous Lamb ML on beautiful lady!!!! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful mod shot dear my beautiful friend!  Hope your day is fabulous one again


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Waited too long for this red camera bag and classic flats to wear again, due to warm yellow light the bag looks orangey but it's a true red.
> @Kendie26 Thank you for the reminder
> 
> View attachment 3648598



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji173][emoji106][emoji177]AWESOME LOOK head to toe!! You are always so chic & classy Bibi! I totally adore your style! You are my inspiration if I ever find/get a camera bag [emoji122][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hard at work w/cambon pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648765



[emoji41] COOL!! I love this one!![emoji93][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic beauty.
> View attachment 3648955



[emoji7][emoji7]pretty lady!![emoji177]Everyday pretty![emoji8]


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156


Ohhh so pretty!  @Kendie26


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh so pretty!  @Kendie26


Thanks so much my dear chic friend!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156


Beautiful woc.  The pearls look great on you   I have been on the hunt for the same necklace


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156


WOW Your new pearl choker look really GORGEOUS ON YOU!!!PERFECTION!!!!   And your WOC is amazing cool as always!!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156


Amazing!!! Love both!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW Your new pearl choker look really GORGEOUS ON YOU!!!PERFECTION!!!!   And your WOC is amazing cool as always!!!





Ashleym said:


> Beautiful woc.  The pearls look great on you   I have been on the hunt for the same necklace



[emoji8][emoji8]Thanks so much my sweetest Lovelies!! I really love this necklace .. it's prettier in person ! Best luck [emoji256] finding one Ashleym ( got mine from a stand alone chanel boutique in NJ)


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> Amazing!!! Love both!


Kind thanks dear SoLoveCC (such an appropriate, perfect name dear!) xox


----------



## Lilian Hui

About to head to the airport  
Flap Bag with Handle in black python and ruthenium h/w


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]pretty lady!![emoji177]Everyday pretty![emoji8]





chicnfab said:


> Lovely as always @Dextersmom  enjoy your day!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous Lamb ML on beautiful lady!!!! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful mod shot dear my beautiful friend!  Hope your day is fabulous one again


You are all so very kind and I thank you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156



I adore this WOC and that necklace looks perfect on you, my friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I adore this WOC and that necklace looks perfect on you, my friend!!


Thank you darlin'!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lilian Hui said:


> About to head to the airport
> Flap Bag with Handle in black python and ruthenium h/w


This is just way too spectacular for words!!! Head to toe FABULOUSNESS!!!


----------



## Lilian Hui

Kendie26 said:


> This is just way too spectacular for words!!! Head to toe FABULOUSNESS!!!


Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhhh my beautiful friend DM You're soooo adorable in the pretty green top and so gorgeous with your square Chevron Lamb mini!!!!  I LOVE LOVE French foods and wine  I hope you enjoyed at the French Bistro



I don't know why I missed your reply until now......thank you so much, sweet shopgirl4cc!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I don't know why I missed your reply until now......thank you so much, sweet shopgirl4cc!!!


You're sooo sweet my beautiful friend DM  No worries at all! I actually have missed friends comments and posts too sometimes... Hope you're having nice evening darling friend


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156


Love love love your necklace, Kendie . I'm a sucker for pearl necklaces!


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hard at work w/cambon pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648765


 this.
Brings back memories of the good old days.


----------



## Ashleym

Lilian Hui said:


> About to head to the airport
> Flap Bag with Handle in black python and ruthenium h/w



You look amazing and your bag is to die for ❤❤


----------



## Lilian Hui

Ashleym said:


> You look amazing and your bag is to die for ❤❤


Thank you so much my love!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lilian Hui said:


> About to head to the airport
> Flap Bag with Handle in black python and ruthenium h/w


Wowee!  This is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Bibi, you are a true vision of loveliness and represent Chanel so beautifully; classic, chic and elegant.


Oohh thank you so much for your kind words!  


Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji173][emoji106][emoji177]AWESOME LOOK head to toe!! You are always so chic & classy Bibi! I totally adore your style! You are my inspiration if I ever find/get a camera bag [emoji122][emoji8]


Ahw thank you so much!! I hope you'll find your camera bag and can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic beauty.
> View attachment 3648955


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156


That WOC is beautiful and unique! And your new necklace is so stunning, elegant and looks very good on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh stunning pairings!! @Bibi25260


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ironic568 said:


> Love love love your necklace, Kendie . I'm a sucker for pearl necklaces!


Kind thanks ironic! I'm with you being a sucker for pearl necklaces & this is my new favorite. Your avatar always transports me to some fabulous destination!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> That WOC is beautiful and unique! And your new necklace is so stunning, elegant and looks very good on you!


Thanks so much! High praise from you dearest Bibi. It was quite challenging taking a selfie of the pearl choker ! It's way prettier in person


----------



## yinnie

Didn't get to see full bloom but more have bloomed and looks gorgeous! I can only imagine how full bloom will look... next time we will visit Tokyo early April!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Rainy day outing with my boy [emoji4]


----------



## steffysstyle

Neutral vibes today


----------



## Chrangela27

Out with the mini again...getting some shave ice!


----------



## Vanana

Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play


----------



## exxtacia

just purchased this the other day... having some mixed feelings.. to keep or not to keep?

Please help!!!  I love the colour but not so sure about the style?


----------



## chicnfab

exxtacia said:


> just purchased this the other day... having some mixed feelings.. to keep or not to keep?
> 
> Please help!!!  I love the colour but not so sure about the style?


Ohhh it's so lovely.. super gorgeous.. I'm eyeing on that one as well.. but at the end of the day it's still your call.. listen to your heart.. hth


----------



## Arielgal

Out with my lamb boy...


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Neutral vibes today
> 
> View attachment 3649999


Love your neutral vibes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play
> View attachment 3650507


You look fabulous!


----------



## steffysstyle

Thank you 


Bibi25260 said:


> Love your neutral vibes!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play
> View attachment 3650507


 So dearest, how funny/ironic is it that 1 of my SA's text me a pic of a Coco she just got in(beige) yesterday & she asked what color Coco am I interested in & i told her maybe blue because i don't have a blue Chanel & BAM ,here you are w/ one!! I totally forgot you recently got this baby. You're not making it easy on me to resist buying!


----------



## Kendie26

exxtacia said:


> just purchased this the other day... having some mixed feelings.. to keep or not to keep?
> 
> Please help!!!  I love the colour but not so sure about the style?


Wow, i think this is beautiful & that color is gorgeous. I love the style, but I agree 100% with @chicnfab  in that you should listen to your heart as YOU have to love it. Good luck deciding!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play
> View attachment 3650507


Ohh @Vanana edgy but classy outfit with coco  beautiful indeed


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my fluffy CC tote.


----------



## UCDChick08

About to head out with my newest favorites




[emoji255][emoji255][emoji177]


----------



## jay88

Me and my boy today


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651246


Effortless  @Dextersmom


----------



## squidgee

Yellow WOCs make me happy.


----------



## chicnfab

squidgee said:


> Yellow WOCs make me happy.
> View attachment 3651319


That's contagious  @squidgee


----------



## simplyhappy

exxtacia said:


> just purchased this the other day... having some mixed feelings.. to keep or not to keep?
> 
> Please help!!!  I love the colour but not so sure about the style?



Love this bag - color and style! [emoji178][emoji178] Is the inside like a mini bag? See if it's functional for you, but this would bring me out of a ban.


----------



## tia15

UCDChick08 said:


> About to head out with my newest favorites
> 
> View attachment 3651281
> 
> 
> [emoji255][emoji255][emoji177]


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## squidgee

chicnfab said:


> That's contagious  @squidgee



Thank you! Haha feel like I need sunnies with this woc sometimes. [emoji41]


----------



## UCDChick08

tia15 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!



Thank you!! [emoji5][emoji177]


----------



## chicnfab

squidgee said:


> Thank you! Haha feel like I need sunnies with this woc sometimes. [emoji41]


----------



## love2learn

CClovesbags said:


> Rainy day outing with my boy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3649997


Great picture!!  The color, sheen, and RHW look amazing on your boy!


----------



## CClovesbags

love2learn said:


> Great picture!!  The color, sheen, and RHW look amazing on your boy!



Awe, thank you, dear [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> Neutral vibes today
> 
> View attachment 3649999


  Neutrals in this picture are stunningly beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Chrangela27 said:


> Out with the mini again...getting some shave ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650451


Of course your mini is sooooooo perfect and cute  But, where in the world do you get shaved ice like that???  I've only ever gotten it in a cup and it never looked so fancy.


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play
> View attachment 3650507


So elegant and chic Vanana!!  Love Ms Blue Coco!!


----------



## love2learn

exxtacia said:


> just purchased this the other day... having some mixed feelings.. to keep or not to keep?
> 
> Please help!!!  I love the colour but not so sure about the style?


It's beautiful!  But, if you have any thoughts of regret, maybe she's not the one.  I'm sure she looks beautiful on also.


----------



## love2learn

Arielgal said:


> Out with my lamb boy...
> 
> View attachment 3650648


You look so cute, but chic with your fabulous boy!  Love those shoes!!


----------



## asrias83

Chrangela27 said:


> While waiting for lunch yesterday. Taking my mini everywhere with me while on vacay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647920



Lovely pink! Does colour get transferred on it easily?


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651246


I really love your fluffy CC tote double strapped!!  And I love how well it goes with your professional, but casual outfit.  Love the color of your skirt


----------



## love2learn

UCDChick08 said:


> About to head out with my newest favorites
> 
> View attachment 3651281
> 
> 
> [emoji255][emoji255][emoji177]


So pretty!!  Love that shade of blue on your wallet.


----------



## love2learn

jay88 said:


> Me and my boy today


That's what I call a Chanel day


----------



## love2learn

squidgee said:


> Yellow WOCs make me happy.
> View attachment 3651319


It's a beautiful yellow!!  Such a fun and vibrant color on a fun bag!  It looks so perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Arielgal

love2learn said:


> You look so cute, but chic with your fabulous boy!  Love those shoes!!


Thank you, love2learn . Am petite so need the shoes to add height


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> I really love your fluffy CC tote double strapped!!  And I love how well it goes with your professional, but casual outfit.  Love the color of your skirt





chicnfab said:


> Effortless  @Dextersmom


Thank you both very much!!


----------



## deb68nc

Jamaica with my mini ❤❤❤


----------



## nashpoo

Pink mini out today [emoji847][emoji200]


----------



## UCDChick08

love2learn said:


> So pretty!!  Love that shade of blue on your wallet.



Thank you!! [emoji177]


----------



## Arielgal

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3651630
> 
> 
> Pink mini out today [emoji847][emoji200]


 What a lovely pink  the smooth lambskin makes this such a dainty feminine piece  which season is this from?


----------



## nashpoo

Arielgal said:


> What a lovely pink  the smooth lambskin makes this such a dainty feminine piece  which season is this from?



Awww thank you! It's one of my favorite bags but I rarely use it [emoji24] I believe it's from 16S


----------



## Janec13

it looks lovely!


liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


----------



## Janec13

CrackBerryCream said:


> On the carpet in our office... Posing for an IG pic [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3309608


beautiful reissue! in the size i love


----------



## chicnfab

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3651630
> 
> 
> Pink mini out today [emoji847][emoji200]


Such a cutie!


----------



## MaryJoe84

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3651622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaica with my mini ❤❤❤


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651246


Beautiful style as always Dear beautiful friend! What nice relaxed yet luxurious lamb tote


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3649759
> 
> Didn't get to see full bloom but more have bloomed and looks gorgeous! I can only imagine how full bloom will look... next time we will visit Tokyo early April!
> View attachment 3649781


What a beautiful photos!!! Hope you enjoyed your fun time in Japan!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CClovesbags said:


> Rainy day outing with my boy [emoji4]
> View attachment 3649997


Your boy look so beautiful!!! I really love this chevron boy  I love my smaller version chevron boy (in old medium)  in rainy day as well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play
> View attachment 3650507


You look so stylish as always with your gorgeous Chanel! I like your beautiful hair set too


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651246


You do casual luxe so well and this fluffy tote is perfect for it!


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3651622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaica with my mini ❤❤❤


That is so awesome. I love that you guys are matching too!  Hope you are having a great time there!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!





Kendie26 said:


> So dearest, how funny/ironic is it that 1 of my SA's text me a pic of a Coco she just got in(beige) yesterday & she asked what color Coco am I interested in & i told her maybe blue because i don't have a blue Chanel & BAM ,here you are w/ one!! I totally forgot you recently got this baby. You're not making it easy on me to resist buying!





chicnfab said:


> Ohh @Vanana edgy but classy outfit with coco  beautiful indeed


Thank you so much dear friends 

@Kendie26 I can't wait to see what you end up getting in blue   I am sure it will be spectacular   chanel is making such nice blues lately so I'm sure you will have fun picking one


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> So elegant and chic Vanana!!  Love Ms Blue Coco!!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so stylish as always with your gorgeous Chanel! I like your beautiful hair set too


Thanks so much!


----------



## Vanana

Purple rainbow boy


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You do casual luxe so well and this fluffy tote is perfect for it!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful style as always Dear beautiful friend! What nice relaxed yet luxurious lamb tote


Thank you so much, Vanana and shopgirl4cc!! Happy Friday to you both!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy
> View attachment 3652041



You look so pretty and I could gaze at this mermaid beauty of yours all day long!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy
> View attachment 3652041


Ok @Vanana this one is a killer   Simple yet classy


----------



## jax818

My coco handle at the doctors office.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy
> View attachment 3652041


Your Boy is MEGA hot...what a "hunk!"


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> My coco handle at the doctors office.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3652068


So gorgeous & I love that green lizard handle.....no doubt your Coco handle is getting some "oooo's & ahhhhh's" at the Dr's office!


----------



## Chrangela27

asrias83 said:


> Lovely pink! Does colour get transferred on it easily?


I wore it all week long with a black dress, denim shorts, all different outfits and so far no transfer! Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## Chrangela27

love2learn said:


> Of course your mini is sooooooo perfect and cute  But, where in the world do you get shaved ice like that???  I've only ever gotten it in a cup and it never looked so fancy.


Hehe thanks! I got the shave ice from Island Vintage Shave Ice in Honolulu, Hawaii! It was really yummy too, there was some ice cream hiding in there.


----------



## remainsilly

2.55 reissue(227) distressed calf, black/ghw
& fire demon


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> 2.55 reissue(227) distressed calf, black/ghw
> & fire demon
> View attachment 3652204


Ahhh, so nice to "see" you here RS!! You have no idea how much i miss my daily laughs from you over in Mulberry land. You look really great....obviously your bag is amazing & I love your jacket too (&the fire demon) Hope your pretty orchid is giving you & "man in life" daily joy!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh, so nice to "see" you here RS!! You have no idea how much i miss my daily laughs from you over in Mulberry land. You look really great....obviously your bag is amazing & I love your jacket too (&the fire demon) Hope your pretty orchid is giving you & "man in life" daily joy!


Thanks
Got jacket 70% off--because had weird green/black substance spilled over it.
Sorted with leather products.
Oh, yes! Orchid has 6 flowers, almost 7!!!
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/orchid-bloom-6-jpg.3650225/

Hope you are well, my friend.


----------



## mia1103

Lucky charm woc and espadrilles in action. 
Excuse my 9 months pregnant belly


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Your Boy is MEGA hot...what a "hunk!"


Hahaha  thanks Kendie!


----------



## chicnfab

When I'm not in the mood

White tee+ red lips+chanel=


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> When I'm not in the mood
> 
> White tee+ red lips+chanel=


Nice! I think the boy goes a long way.....  makes the simple outfit looks put together!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Nice! I think the boy goes a long way.....  makes the simple outfit looks put together!


Hehehehe.. thank you... @Arielgal❤ Those days when u don't know what to wear/no clothes to wear prob


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks ironic! I'm with you being a sucker for pearl necklaces & this is my new favorite. Your avatar always transports me to some fabulous destination!


Uhuh . It takes me places Chanel even can't


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> 2.55 reissue(227) distressed calf, black/ghw
> & fire demon
> View attachment 3652204


I love your tshirt!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

In between appointments on a raining Saturaday over here and grabbing my coffee of the day! And my black coco handle bag always makes me feel so comforted due to its shearling cover! I think I am sooo obsessed with touching it all the time! Totally hassle free when in black too! 

Today dresses her up in a pink hermes twilly!

Bon weekend girls!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Got jacket 70% off--because had weird green/black substance spilled over it.
> Sorted with leather products.
> Oh, yes! Orchid has 6 flowers, almost 7!!!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/orchid-bloom-6-jpg.3650225/
> 
> Hope you are well, my friend.


Wow, truly 1 of THE prettiest orchids I've ever seen! See, your "green thumb/s" can NOT be denied!!!
& double wow on 70% off jacket....so impressive! You are the queen at saving things with spills


----------



## amstevens714

Vanana said:


> Been quite hectic lately... finally a day with decent weather so ms. blue coco gets to come out and play
> View attachment 3650507



I really love this bag! Great alternative to a classic flap!


----------



## amstevens714

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3652384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky charm woc and espadrilles in action.
> Excuse my 9 months pregnant belly



Love the bag and shoes - and congrats on that belly!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651246


Wow I love this tote!
Is it less heavy then a classic? And how is the closure, if there is one?


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy
> View attachment 3652041


----------



## Bibi25260

remainsilly said:


> 2.55 reissue(227) distressed calf, black/ghw
> & fire demon
> View attachment 3652204


A classic beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> When I'm not in the mood
> 
> White tee+ red lips+chanel=


Fabulous casual chic!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous casual chic!


Thanks dear @Bibi25260.. have a lovely weekend


----------



## tv_vt1809

Out with my small/mini coco handle with burgundy lizard skin handle


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> When I'm not in the mood
> 
> White tee+ red lips+chanel=



Gorgeous, as always!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3653069
> 
> 
> In between appointments on a raining Saturaday over here and grabbing my coffee of the day! And my black coco handle bag always makes me feel so comforted due to its shearling cover! I think I am sooo obsessed with touching it all the time! Totally hassle free when in black too!
> 
> Today dresses her up in a pink hermes twilly!
> 
> Bon weekend girls!



Your bag is a beauty and I am simply drooling over your breakfast!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow I love this tote!
> Is it less heavy then a classic? And how is the closure, if there is one?



Thank you, Bibi!!  It is not heavy at all, imo.  It is my first and only Chanel tote, so I don't have anything to compare it to.  I love the look and feel of it, and though I am careful with my bags, I really use this one and the lambskin is holding up beautiful and not a scratch or scuff in sight, not even on the bottom.  There is a simple snap closure inside at the very top.


----------



## mia1103

amstevens714 said:


> Love the bag and shoes - and congrats on that belly!



Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

Yeay for weekend with my super fave gst..have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Ashleym

wearing my pearl CC necklace


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, as always!!


Thanks my dear @Dextersmom  have a lovely weekend


----------



## chicnfab

Ashleym said:


> wearing my pearl CC necklace
> View attachment 3653626


Such a classic piece! Gorgeous dear @Ashleym


----------



## Ashleym

chicnfab said:


> Such a classic piece! Gorgeous dear @Ashleym


Thank you so much @ChicFab  I adore Chanel jewelry


----------



## kmoore925

Out and about with this beauty for the first time!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Yeay for weekend with my super fave gst..have a lovely weekend everyone


You always look so elegant and stylish, chicnfab!!  I LOVE the colors of your blouse!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ashleym said:


> wearing my pearl CC necklace
> View attachment 3653626


Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

kmoore925 said:


> View attachment 3653649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with this beauty for the first time!


I love your so black beauty!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

jay88 said:


> Me and my boy today



I love those shoes!!  Are they a current style?


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You always look so elegant and stylish, chicnfab!!  I LOVE the colors of your blouse!


Ohhh you're such a sweetheart @Dextersmom


----------



## kmoore925

squidgee said:


> Yellow WOCs make me happy.
> View attachment 3651319


I'm dying for a yellow WOC! I hope it will be my next acquisition


----------



## Ashleym

Dextersmom said:


> Looks amazing on you!!


thank you @Dextersmom


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Yeay for weekend with my super fave gst..have a lovely weekend everyone



Happy weekend chicnfab! Gorgeous outfit n shoes matchy matchy with the GST!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Happy weekend chicnfab! Gorgeous outfit n shoes matchy matchy with the GST!


Thanks @Arielgal!!


----------



## skyeskye

Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock  

That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!


----------



## rulebabe

skyeskye said:


> Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock
> 
> That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!
> 
> View attachment 3653915


This is beautiful and still very puffy


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Black rectangular mini tonight [emoji5]


----------



## jourai

Trying to use my bags more often. Camel mini for the day!


----------



## Vanana

amstevens714 said:


> I really love this bag! Great alternative to a classic flap!


Thank you! took me a while to warm up to the style. it's a very practical bag surprisingly


----------



## Kendie26

skyeskye said:


> Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock
> 
> That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!
> 
> View attachment 3653915



Sooooooooo exquisite & for 11 years old ( or should I say young?! [emoji23]) ~just stunning![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Yeay for weekend with my super fave gst..have a lovely weekend everyone



As always, your mods are perfection! You belong in magazines chicnfab![emoji8][emoji177][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> wearing my pearl CC necklace
> View attachment 3653626



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]So very pretty Ashleym!


----------



## Kendie26

I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]


----------



## auntynat

skyeskye said:


> Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock
> 
> That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!
> 
> View attachment 3653915



I have exactly the same bag from around the same time, and when in the boutique a few weeks ago heard another customer saying that the new ml lamb classic she was being shown was not as puffy as mine!


----------



## skyeskye

Kendie26 said:


> Sooooooooo exquisite & for 11 years old ( or should I say young?! [emoji23]) ~just stunning![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





auntynat said:


> I have exactly the same bag from around the same time, and when in the boutique a few weeks ago heard another customer saying that the new ml lamb classic she was being shown was not as puffy as mine!



Thank you Kendie and auntynat. She is really special to me, my very first chanel bag celebrating my first full time job and becoming financially independent. 

When I was at the store today the SA's jaw dropped open when she heard me say the bags age. I've seen and touched the new ml lamb skin classic but the leather doesn't feel as buttery and the quilting isn't as fluffy even brand new.


----------



## amstevens714

skyeskye said:


> Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock
> 
> That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!
> 
> View attachment 3653915



Wow - gorgeous!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654236
> View attachment 3654238
> 
> The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]



Everything looks so beautiful love every piece!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]So very pretty Ashleym!


Thank you @Kendie26 ❤❤


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> As always, your mods are perfection! You belong in magazines chicnfab![emoji8][emoji177][emoji93]


 Ohhh thanks @Kendie26 what a lovely comment to start my day!! Thanks to my hubby and 4 yr old son for taking my pics...           xoxo  chicnfab


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654236
> View attachment 3654238
> 
> The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]


What a lovely pairing @Kendie26.. I  your hair as well.. looks a little bit cold there today.. enjoy the rest of your Sunday!


----------



## Brucewayne13

Taking her out for the first time this year on a bright sunny day. It's been a harsh winter!


----------



## Luxzenith

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is a beauty and I am simply drooling over your breakfast!!



Thanks dextermom! This was the bag that kickstarted my cocohandle craze..


----------



## goldenfountain

She went to my beauty appointment with me 
Excuse the blue turnlock cover >< im too ocd to remove it..


----------



## lvly808

At my friends baby shower with my gst and Chanel brooch(you probably can't see it)


----------



## Kendie26

lvly808 said:


> View attachment 3654617
> 
> 
> At my friends baby shower with my gst and Chanel brooch(you probably can't see it)


You are SO BEAUTIFUL & you look GORGEOUS  I do see your beautiful brooch...love your jacket too! All just lovely!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

jourai said:


> Trying to use my bags more often. Camel mini for the day!


❤️❤️❤️❤️ Camel mini❤️❤️❤️❤️
What kind of leather/hardware and which season from? Hunting for camel/beige mini.


----------



## kmoore925

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3654600
> 
> 
> She went to my beauty appointment with me
> Excuse the blue turnlock cover >< im too ocd to remove it..


Haha I've been there. It kills me once I finally have to remove the protective covers. I like Hermes protective plastic. It's clear and you can keep them on there forever lol


----------



## goldenfountain

kmoore925 said:


> Haha I've been there. It kills me once I finally have to remove the protective covers. I like Hermes protective plastic. It's clear and you can keep them on there forever lol


haha..so glad someone understands me! I think I'll remove it soon..


----------



## charlie_c




----------



## Ashleym

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3654693



wow you look amazing and the bag is perfect


----------



## lvly808

Kendie26 said:


> You are SO BEAUTIFUL & you look GORGEOUS  I do see your beautiful brooch...love your jacket too! All just lovely!



Omg thanks! So sweet!


----------



## love2learn

skyeskye said:


> Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock
> 
> That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!
> 
> View attachment 3653915


Wow!!  Can't believe she's 11 yrs old!  Looks to be pristine!!  So gorgeous!


----------



## love2learn

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Black rectangular mini tonight [emoji5]
> View attachment 3654098


I'm bedazzled by the shiny hardware  Great picture and love your beautiful mni!


----------



## love2learn

jourai said:


> Trying to use my bags more often. Camel mini for the day!


The camel color is so beautiful!!!  Glad you took her out.  She's stunning.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654236
> View attachment 3654238
> 
> The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]


Well, I for one can still see your beautiful reissue and scarf!  And love your fabulous brooch.  You're way better at selfies than I am, so never any judgement


----------



## jourai

Jkfashionstyle said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Camel mini[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> What kind of leather/hardware and which season from? Hunting for camel/beige mini.



It's lambskin with light gold hardware! Should be 16A or 16B as I bought it last July. Hope you'll be able to find something that you like!


----------



## jourai

love2learn said:


> The camel color is so beautiful!!!  Glad you took her out.  She's stunning.



Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> Everything looks so beautiful love every piece!





chicnfab said:


> What a lovely pairing @Kendie26.. I  your hair as well.. looks a little bit cold there today.. enjoy the rest of your Sunday!





love2learn said:


> Well, I for one can still see your beautiful reissue and scarf!  And love your fabulous brooch.  You're way better at selfies than I am, so never any judgement


Many thanks to you 3 Sweeties! I sincerely appreciate your sentiments! 
Ashleym~i keep forgetting to comment on how much I adore your avatar...what a cutie pie! My hubby wants one!
Chicnfab~haha, my hair is truly my "daily disaster!" I think it's there just to frustrate me every day. What I wouldn't give for perfectly straight hair!
Love2learn~ha, even the word "selfie" cracks me up. Thank you but I could have done a way better job showing the bags beauty....next time! And your pics are amazing!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

starting our work-week together in the driver's seat.. 0-series chevron shoulder bag in olive lamb. she's 33, amazing


----------



## Weekend shopper

love2learn said:


> I'm bedazzled by the shiny hardware  Great picture and love your beautiful mni!


Thank you ☺


----------



## smiley13tree

skyeskye said:


> Went to Chanel today to try and get a boy... but they didn't have the one I want in stock
> 
> That's ok! My 11 year old lambskin flap is giving me some good consolidation!
> 
> View attachment 3653915



This is in such great condition!


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> starting our work-week together in the driver's seat.. 0-series chevron shoulder bag in olive lamb. she's 33, amazing
> View attachment 3655337


Ohh wow what a lovely piece @ccbaggirl89


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks to you 3 Sweeties! I sincerely appreciate your sentiments!
> Ashleym~i keep forgetting to comment on how much I adore your avatar...what a cutie pie! My hubby wants one!
> Chicnfab~haha, my hair is truly my "daily disaster!" I think it's there just to frustrate me every day. What I wouldn't give for perfectly straight hair!
> Love2learn~ha, even the word "selfie" cracks me up. Thank you but I could have done a way better job showing the bags beauty....next time! And your pics are amazing!


Ohhh your funny @Kendie26  have a lovely day!


----------



## Dextersmom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> starting our work-week together in the driver's seat.. 0-series chevron shoulder bag in olive lamb. she's 33, amazing
> View attachment 3655337



LOVE this!!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks to you 3 Sweeties! I sincerely appreciate your sentiments!
> Ashleym~i keep forgetting to comment on how much I adore your avatar...what a cutie pie! My hubby wants one!
> Chicnfab~haha, my hair is truly my "daily disaster!" I think it's there just to frustrate me every day. What I wouldn't give for perfectly straight hair!
> Love2learn~ha, even the word "selfie" cracks me up. Thank you but I could have done a way better job showing the bags beauty....next time! And your pics are amazing!


Thank you @Kendie26 Thats Fergus my big squishy baby.  He is so spoiled.  Best dogs ever but very high maintenance.  I call him Fergus Kardashian since he has had so many surgeries (tail removal due to corkscrew tail growing into his body (butt lift), bladder stones (tummy tuck), and nose widen to help him breath easier (nose job) LOL   But all worth it he is so squishy and snugly.


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking out my new metallic purple lambskin medium flap today.  Life is good.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha


----------



## missminibulles

My chanel boy with my mini karlito of Fendi


----------



## Ashleym

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha


Beautiful photo   could double as advertisement for Mercedes.  Love the vanity case


----------



## Ashleym

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic purple lambskin medium flap today.  Life is good.
> View attachment 3655470
> View attachment 3655471



you looks beautiful with your new purple lambskin


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic purple lambskin medium flap today.  Life is good.
> View attachment 3655470
> View attachment 3655471


That's stunning bag! And of course you my dear @Dextersmom


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ashleym said:


> Beautiful photo   could double as advertisement for Mercedes.  Love the vanity case



Haha product placement everywhere! The photo was originally to capture my new hair color


----------



## Kendie26

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha


Now THIS is an INSANELY AMAZING pic.....WOW! This needs to be framed & displayed.....absolutely incredible!


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> Thank you @Kendie26 Thats Fergus my big squishy baby.  He is so spoiled.  Best dogs ever but very high maintenance.  I call him Fergus Kardashian since he has had so many surgeries (tail removal due to corkscrew tail growing into his body (butt lift), bladder stones (tummy tuck), and nose widen to help him breath easier (nose job) LOL   But all worth it he is so squishy and snugly.


Oh my goodness, your poor sweet Fergus....that is quite a LOT to go through. BUt he looks so darn happy....thanks to his dear Mommy!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LovingTheOrange said:


> Haha product placement everywhere! The photo was originally to capture my new hair color


your bag is awesome but it was actually your hair color i liked most


----------



## Livetodance

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha



Wow! Love the vanity case! So regretting not getting a white interior in my Mercedes. Everyone talked me out of it


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> That's stunning bag! And of course you my dear @Dextersmom





Ashleym said:


> you looks beautiful with your new purple lambskin


Thank you both, dear chicnfab and Ashleym!!


----------



## Pickle123

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3654693


Everything, and I do mean everything, about this look is gorgeous.


----------



## NANI1972

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha



Pretty bag! I lovvve your hair color!


----------



## charlie_c

Pickle123 said:


> Everything, and I do mean everything, about this look is gorgeous.



Thank you so much!


----------



## deb68nc

my mini  O case pouch ...if anyone knows where another can be found (any color) please DM me for a friend is looking for one..


----------



## Vanana

It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to... 

Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Happy birthday! @Vanana


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Happy birthday!! Hope your presents are inside black boxes


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Kendie26 said:


> Now THIS is an INSANELY AMAZING pic.....WOW! This needs to be framed & displayed.....absolutely incredible!



You're too sweet  



ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag is awesome but it was actually your hair color i liked most





NANI1972 said:


> Pretty bag! I lovvve your hair color!



Thank you so much!! 



Livetodance said:


> Wow! Love the vanity case! So regretting not getting a white interior in my Mercedes. Everyone talked me out of it



I think white interior is fabulous~


----------



## MrsGlamorous

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha



What car is this? GLC or GLe?


----------



## Vanana

LovingTheOrange said:


> Happy birthday!! Hope your presents are inside black boxes


Thank you!!! yes they are indeed!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Happy birthday! @Vanana


Thank you very much


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Pretty in pink!!  Wishing you a beautiful Birthday, Vanana!


----------



## Ashleym

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Happy birthday Vanana !!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654236
> View attachment 3654238
> 
> The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]


All are beautiful! And very good on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic purple lambskin medium flap today.  Life is good.
> View attachment 3655470
> View attachment 3655471


You and your bag are stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Happy Birthday from a fellow Aries!!
You look stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Happy, HAPPY (belated a day) dearest Birthday woman Vanana! Hope you had an amazing day celebrating your fabulousness dear friend. You look INCREDIBLY GORGEOUS, as always. Xoxo


----------



## Luxzenith

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha



This picture is so striking and I do so love your hair colour!!


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Hui Vanana, you look so pretty on your birthday. I wish you all the very best for your special day today. Have a lovely day


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You and your bag are stunning!



Thank you very much, Bibi!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


BEAUTIFUL STYLE!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY VANANA!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic purple lambskin medium flap today.  Life is good.
> View attachment 3655470
> View attachment 3655471



 OMG MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND!!! GORGOURS!!!!! Big congratulation!!! So sorry I've been out for days and totally have missed your posts!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> View attachment 3654693



WOW!! You look so edgy and cool!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654236
> View attachment 3654238
> 
> The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]



Oh my dear Kendie, PERFECTION!!! You look amazingly chic in style!!! Reissue with RHW is such edgy and great for everyday!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Tall1Grl

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


 
Lovely lady in pink! Many belated Birthday wishes!!


----------



## Kendie26

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My vintage timeless woc in pale pink caviar ghw [emoji177][emoji254] love this shade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656665


Ha, that is adorable....i love this!!! Awesome pic & tagline!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my dear Kendie, PERFECTION!!! You look amazingly chic in style!!! Reissue with RHW is such edgy and great for everyday!!


THanks kindly dear Sweetie!! How are you doing this week?! Weather warming up like true springtime there in your lovely area?


----------



## FunBagz

Drinks with my small/225 Reissue


----------



## batbeauty15

Hi Chanel Addicts! Hope your day is going well! Below are pics of my Chanel in action today! Waiting for my flight and then waiting for my meeting to start!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND!!! GORGOURS!!!!! Big congratulation!!! So sorry I've been out for days and totally have missed your posts!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend!!


----------



## mia1103

Mini in action today


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my fluffy cc tote.


----------



## jourai

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha



Love your hair! [emoji7]


----------



## charlie_c

New mini going to work today


----------



## Emerson

I love this look! Tres chic!!!! 


charlie_c said:


> New mini going to work today
> 
> View attachment 3657177


----------



## kkfiregirl

charlie_c said:


> New mini going to work today
> 
> View attachment 3657177



Oh my [emoji54][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> New mini going to work today
> 
> View attachment 3657177





Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657157


Wow, both of you super fine ladies look killer GREAT!!! "You got it goin' ON!"


----------



## chicnfab

With my chanel duo.. have a nice day everyone


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, both of you super fine ladies look killer GREAT!!! "You got it goin' ON!"


You are very kind, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With my chanel duo.. have a nice day everyone


You take lovely photos, chicnfab!!  You look so pretty and I adore this bag with the unique chain.  When you have a moment, would you mind telling me the name of your bag? No hurry. Thank you so much.


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> With my chanel duo.. have a nice day everyone


You look Stunning - both outfit n bag! What is this bag  the chains look interesting. 

Have a great day!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You take lovely photos, chicnfab!!  You look so pretty and I adore this bag with the unique chain.  When you have a moment, would you mind telling me the name of your bag? No hurry. Thank you so much.


Ohh thank you so much @Dextersmom  I am more than happy to share.. so this bag is chanel duo flap from 2014. Duo flap coz it has 2 colours one is black and burgundy. I attached pics, code and mod shots (I'm 162 cm).. The chain somewhat similar to boy chain but in petite version.. have a lovely day


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> You look Stunning - both outfit n bag! What is this bag  the chains look interesting.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks @Arielgal.. the chain somewhat similar to boy chain in petite version.. have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thank you so much @Dextersmom  I am more than happy to share.. so this bag is chanel duo flap from 2014. Duo flap coz it has 2 colours one is black and burgundy. I attached pics, code and mod shots (I'm 162 cm).. The chain somewhat similar to boy chain but in petite version.. have a lovely day


You are such a doll!!  Thank you for all of this info.....this is such a cool twist on a classic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caviar bronze mini.....another metallic will be coming my way on Friday (along with my new Seychelles booties in cognac).


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.....another metallic will be coming my way on Friday (along with my new Seychelles booties in cognac).
> View attachment 3657856


Ohh why are so sexy! @Dextersmom


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You are such a doll!!  Thank you for all of this info.....this is such a cool twist on a classic.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> With my chanel duo.. have a nice day everyone



Love it!!  Your sweater too!!


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  Your sweater too!!


Ohh thank you @HeartMyMJs.......I got it in black too!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> You look Stunning - both outfit n bag! What is this bag  the chains look interesting.
> 
> Have a great day!


Chanel duo flap


----------



## Forex

Reissue @work with me today 

I don't know if anyone have the same issue with me. I couldn't upload any picture from the apps the last couple weeks. I have no idea how to fix it


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937



Happy belated birthday @Vanana. We share the same birthday month [emoji322][emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

Bibi25260 said:


> Waited too long for this red camera bag and classic flats to wear again, due to warm yellow light the bag looks orangey but it's a true red.
> @Kendie26 Thank you for the reminder
> 
> View attachment 3648598



[emoji173]️ entire outfit Bibi. Very elegant especially the jacket.


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC ( hid inside large rainy day tote) & debut wearing of my new pearls[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649155
> View attachment 3649156



Your WOC is beautiful as always and OMG the pearl is TDF. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Reissue @work with me today
> 
> I don't know if anyone have the same issue with me. I couldn't upload any picture from the apps the last couple weeks. I have no idea how to fix it
> 
> View attachment 3657975





Forex said:


> Your WOC is beautiful as always and OMG the pearl is TDF. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Hi sweet friend!! Thank you & I adore your reissue & your mod....what a happy ,fab, pretty color top/sweater!  I had a problem a while ago w/ loading pics from my iPhone so I deleted the app & reinstalled it & it was fine again. Hopefully you are in the clear now & no more problems... Happy Birthday month to you too as you join dear Vanana! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Aries folks!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty in pink!!  Wishing you a beautiful Birthday, Vanana!





Ashleym said:


> Happy birthday Vanana !!!!


Thank you dear friends  it was a nice day


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy Birthday from a fellow Aries!!
> You look stunning!





Kendie26 said:


> Happy, HAPPY (belated a day) dearest Birthday woman Vanana! Hope you had an amazing day celebrating your fabulousness dear friend. You look INCREDIBLY GORGEOUS, as always. Xoxo





Alexa67 said:


> Hui Vanana, you look so pretty on your birthday. I wish you all the very best for your special day today. Have a lovely day





shopgirl4cc said:


> BEAUTIFUL STYLE!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY VANANA!!





Tall1Grl said:


> Lovely lady in pink! Many belated Birthday wishes!!



Thank you guys!!! you are the very very sweetest! I'm looking at all the emoticons and birthday wishes... how does a gal not be happy with such warm and kind birthday wishes sent her way? You guys rock!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657157


I'm so amazed at how casual and yet classic this bag really is!!! then again, you ARE the master at this!!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> With my chanel duo.. have a nice day everyone


absolutely love everything! you look fab!


----------



## Vanana

Forex said:


> Happy belated birthday @Vanana. We share the same birthday month [emoji322][emoji173]️


Thank you and YAY!!! Hope you had/will have a wonderful birthday too!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Forex said:


> Reissue @work with me today
> 
> I don't know if anyone have the same issue with me. I couldn't upload any picture from the apps the last couple weeks. I have no idea how to fix it
> 
> View attachment 3657975


Love it!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> absolutely love everything! you look fab!


Thanks dear @Vanana!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I'm so amazed at how casual and yet classic this bag really is!!! then again, you ARE the master at this!!!


Thank you, Vanana!! 


chicnfab said:


> Ohh why are so sexy! @Dextersmom


Thank you, chicnfab!!  It was a very warm day here today and I live in tanks when the weather permits.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thank you @HeartMyMJs.......I got it in black too!!



From where?  If you don't mind sharing.[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> From where?  If you don't mind sharing.[emoji847][emoji847]


Not at all.. I was browsing online on diff brands and I stumbled this at forever21 and it's bogo free last wk.. im not familiar with their  sizing but mine is small which is the smallest in the option.. im 00p at banana rep but I think the small works on me since the style is baggy.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Vanana!!
> 
> Thank you, chicnfab!!  It was a very warm day here today and I live in tanks when the weather permits.


You have a such beautiful body @Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> You have a such beautiful body @Dextersmom


You are too kind, my dear.  Thank you.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> Not at all.. I was browsing online on diff brands and I stumbled this at forever21 and it's bogo free last wk.. im not familiar with their  sizing but mine is small which is the smallest in the option.. im 00p at banana rep but I think the small works on me since the style is baggy.



Wow!!  Awesome!!  Thanks!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Out to music rehearsal with my first lambskin espadrilles  waited for the rain to stop so i could wear them!!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

in between meetings


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.....another metallic will be coming my way on Friday (along with my new Seychelles booties in cognac).
> View attachment 3657856


Ohhh my dearest beautiful friend!! You & your mini is just soooooo gorgeous as always!!! 
Oh no I am leaving tomorrow Friday for oversea vacation,....long long hours to go to Japan, so might miss timing again, but hopefully i will be defenetely coming back for your post soon! I am soooo excited for you and can't wait to see your new beauties!!!!
Btw, I am actually packing right now and plan to bring one of my caviar Rectanglar Mini & WOC to this travel....  They're always the best mates for travel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657157



LOVE LOVE LOVE your fluffy tote on you  as always you look so chic with this amazingly lux lambskin tote


----------



## shopgirl4cc

charlie_c said:


> New mini going to work today
> 
> View attachment 3657177



Your style of Black & White all look so edgy & cool!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> THanks kindly dear Sweetie!! How are you doing this week?! Weather warming up like true springtime there in your lovely area?


Thank you my sweetest friend Kendie!!! I always adore your posts of your beautiful collection and such fun comments!! Oh yes finally spring arrives just like your beautiful area as well it will be raining all day today though.
Oh thank you for asking my dearest friend, oh well this week for me.... I've been crazy for wrapping up and setup all the things before I will leave tomorrow for long long hours flight to Japan..... AND  Can't believe i am already exhausted from such a messy week before such a looooong flight! I finally started packing now and i have to drop my dear dog off at the pet hotel in this big raining from now....ha ha   This is just like a comical comedy as always! lol
But one good news - I already decided which Chanel i will bring tomorrow that was the first things I decide anything lol  My tough caviar mini & WOC this time 
Hope you have a wonderful spring darling friend and cant wait to come back here to see your beautiful post again!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your fluffy tote on you  as always you look so chic with this amazingly lux lambskin tote





shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhh my dearest beautiful friend!! You & your mini is just soooooo gorgeous as always!!!
> Oh no I am leaving tomorrow Friday for oversea vacation,....long long hours to go to Japan, so might miss timing again, but hopefully i will be defenetely coming back for your post soon! I am soooo excited for you and can't wait to see your new beauties!!!!
> Btw, I am actually packing right now and plan to bring one of my caviar Rectanglar Mini & WOC to this travel....  They're always the best mates for travel


Thank you, my beautiful friend and I am wishing you and your lovely family a safe and restful vacation!!!


----------



## Lujo.om

Heading to girls' night out!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

!





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my beautiful friend and I am wishing you and your lovely family a safe and restful vacation!!!


Thank you my darling friend DM!!!! You too have a wonderful weekend and spring!!!!!Can't wait to see your another gorgeous metallic addition again!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Lujo.om said:


> Heading to girls' night out!


Gorgeous! Hope you have a wonderful girls night outing!


----------



## Lujo.om

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous! Hope you have a wonderful girls night outing!


Thanks! It was amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

Lujo.om said:


> Heading to girls' night out!


WOWEE you look BEAUTIFUL!!! Great pic of you!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my sweetest friend Kendie!!! I always adore your posts of your beautiful collection and such fun comments!! Oh yes finally spring arrives just like your beautiful area as well it will be raining all day today though.
> Oh thank you for asking my dearest friend, oh well this week for me.... I've been crazy for wrapping up and setup all the things before I will leave tomorrow for long long hours flight to Japan..... AND  Can't believe i am already exhausted from such a messy week before such a looooong flight! I finally started packing now and i have to drop my dear dog off at the pet hotel in this big raining from now....ha ha   This is just like a comical comedy as always! lol
> But one good news - I already decided which Chanel i will bring tomorrow that was the first things I decide anything lol  My tough caviar mini & WOC this time
> Hope you have a wonderful spring darling friend and cant wait to come back here to see your beautiful post again!!


Oh Wow, Bon Voyage & wish you best trip ever!!! My SA at Neiman Marcus just showed me her recent vacation pics to Japan & wow I was mesmerized! I want to go! So many cool things she showed me.  Happy, safe travels dearest sweet lovely shopgirl!! Oh & your emoji lineup in your reply has me smiling & laughing as always!!


----------



## skyeskye

Today is bring your boy to work day =D


----------



## chicnfab

skyeskye said:


> Today is bring your boy to work day =D
> 
> View attachment 3659151


----------



## lvly808

At the bar at a BMW event [emoji1]


----------



## Dextersmom

skyeskye said:


> Today is bring your boy to work day =D
> 
> View attachment 3659151


That is really a stunning boy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659202


Lovely fuschia camellia  to glam up the casual outfit! Is it patent? Looks incredible shiny n puffy 

 Love the classic brooch too!


----------



## charlie_c

New mini with basic outfit in basic colors

More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Charlie's-Style-Diary.942813/


----------



## Vanana

Lujo.om said:


> Heading to girls' night out!


Oh you look gorgeous!! hope you gals have lots of fun!!! (so jealous! I don't nearly have enough girl friends!!)


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659202


ok this is pretty perfect


----------



## Ashleym

charlie_c said:


> New mini with basic outfit in basic colors
> 
> More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Charlie's-Style-Diary.942813/
> 
> Just lovely
> 
> View attachment 3659266





Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659202



You look great! Love the woc sooo pretty


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

charlie_c said:


> New mini with basic outfit in basic colors
> 
> More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Charlie's-Style-Diary.942813/
> 
> View attachment 3659266


Chic and stylish! ❤️❤️❤️
Any color transfer from denim to bag?


----------



## jax818

My coco handle at Chucky Cheeses. [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Hi sweet friend!! Thank you & I adore your reissue & your mod....what a happy ,fab, pretty color top/sweater!  I had a problem a while ago w/ loading pics from my iPhone so I deleted the app & reinstalled it & it was fine again. Hopefully you are in the clear now & no more problems... Happy Birthday month to you too as you join dear Vanana! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Aries folks!



Thanks sweetie [emoji8] My reissue just came back from a "spa" by leather surgeon yesterday so i had to use it right away [emoji23] I deleted the app and reinstalled it, hopefully the issue was fixed. I will take some pictures tomorrow (its "le boy" day) and try to upload it [emoji41]
And thanks for the birthday wish. I'm actually a Taurus (?! hopefully I spelled correctly lol) since my birthday is at the end of April. I love how i can use a whole April as an excuse to buy myself gifts lol


----------



## Forex

Vanana said:


> Thank you and YAY!!! Hope you had/will have a wonderful birthday too!!!



Thanks  my birthday is at the end of April and i sure will make every day of April a special day because I have a habit of celebrating my birthday big lol [emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Ashleym said:


> You look great! Love the woc sooo pretty


Thank you Ashleym!! 


Arielgal said:


> Lovely fuschia camellia  to glam up the casual outfit! Is it patent? Looks incredible shiny n puffy
> 
> 
> Love the classic brooch too!


Thank you so much, Arielgal!!  It is not patent, but a caviar that does have a sheen to it. 



Vanana said:


> ok this is pretty perfect


Thank you Vanana!


----------



## charlie_c

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Chic and stylish! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Any color transfer from denim to bag?



Too early to tell. But I'm avoiding dark color or new jeans for sure.


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Thanks sweetie [emoji8] My reissue just came back from a "spa" by leather surgeon yesterday so i had to use it right away [emoji23] I deleted the app and reinstalled it, hopefully the issue was fixed. I will take some pictures tomorrow (its "le boy" day) and try to upload it [emoji41]
> And thanks for the birthday wish. I'm actually a Taurus (?! hopefully I spelled correctly lol) since my birthday is at the end of April. I love how i can use a whole April as an excuse to buy myself gifts lol


Oh yay, I hope you are pleased for your reissue's spa treatment!! Absolutely take advantage of the entire month of April for celebrating yourself & an easy, justified reason to treat yourself!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659202





Vanana said:


> Oh you look gorgeous!! hope you gals have lots of fun!!! (so jealous! I don't nearly have enough girl friends!!)





Vanana said:


> ok this is pretty perfect


You definitely "nailed it" w/ this sweet ensemble dearest DM! ...I'm totally w/ Vanana's comment!
And hey, Van....per your other comment/post....hey, hey, hey~ you have ME/us!!!! Xox


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> New mini with basic outfit in basic colors
> 
> More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Charlie's-Style-Diary.942813/
> 
> View attachment 3659266


You really take INCREDIBLE mods Charlie....love them ALL!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Happy Friday TPFers!  It's a beautiful Friday here with my nude boy.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Oh Wow, Bon Voyage & wish you best trip ever!!! My SA at Neiman Marcus just showed me her recent vacation pics to Japan & wow I was mesmerized! I want to go! So many cool things she showed me.  Happy, safe travels dearest sweet lovely shopgirl!! Oh & your emoji lineup in your reply has me smiling & laughing as always!!


Thank you my sweet friend!!!  
I'm finally at the airport right now  Yes Japan is beautiful for many things and I'm soooo tempted.. but I'm staying at my family members there, so I don't have time for Chanel hunts in Japan like I did in Paris haha 
Love you my dearest friend and can't wait to see your beautiful post again soon


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659202


Beautiful!!!!  I can't wait to be back home to check your mod shot again after my vacation!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!!  I can't wait to be back home to check your mod shot again after my vacation!!!





Kendie26 said:


> You definitely "nailed it" w/ this sweet ensemble dearest DM! ...I'm totally w/ Vanana's comment!
> And hey, Van....per your other comment/post....hey, hey, hey~ you have ME/us!!!! Xox


You are both so sweet!!  Thank you shopgirl4cc and Kendie!


----------



## Forex

It's Friday-Le Boy day [emoji8] Take him to work with me today [emoji23] Thanks @Kendie I'm able to upload pictures again [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> View attachment 3659852
> 
> 
> It's Friday-Le Boy day [emoji8] Take him to work with me today [emoji23] Thanks @Kendie I'm able to upload pictures again [emoji8]


You and your Boy are looking gorgeous, Forex!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Forex said:


> View attachment 3659852
> 
> 
> It's Friday-Le Boy day [emoji8] Take him to work with me today [emoji23] Thanks @Kendie I'm able to upload pictures again [emoji8]


Stunning! @Forex


----------



## chicnfab

Happy Friday everyone! With my chanel diagonal.


----------



## smudleybear

Rocking my 14B Red Caviar boy


----------



## Aileenlnbh

charlie_c said:


> New mini with basic outfit in basic colors
> 
> More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Charlie's-Style-Diary.942813/
> 
> View attachment 3659266



love this whole look and great mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> View attachment 3659852
> 
> 
> It's Friday-Le Boy day [emoji8] Take him to work with me today [emoji23] Thanks @Kendie I'm able to upload pictures again [emoji8]


Flipping PHENOMENAL!!! This is the hot boy that returned from spa, right? I'm embarrassed to ask but is that the new medium size? Either way it looks fantastic on you! Love the clasp on him. Glad you can upload your beautiful pics again!!


----------



## Kendie26

smudleybear said:


> Rocking my 14B Red Caviar boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659951





chicnfab said:


> Happy Friday everyone! With my chanel diagonal.


WOWEE ladies, you are ALL smoking hot today w/ your reds!!! Loving them all. Red sure does make an ensemble special!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE ladies, you are ALL smoking hot today w/ your reds!!! Loving them all. Red sure does make an ensemble special!!


Ohh thanks @Kendie26 ..


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> You definitely "nailed it" w/ this sweet ensemble dearest DM! ...I'm totally w/ Vanana's comment!
> And hey, Van....per your other comment/post....hey, hey, hey~ you have ME/us!!!! Xox


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Happy Friday everyone! With my chanel diagonal.


What a truly beautiful look, chicnfab!!!


----------



## LGW

Out for dinner with my new woc ❤ it was my birthday after all....


----------



## MaryJoe84

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc ❤ it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754



What a great outfit! And the WOC is amazing  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LGW

MaryJoe84 said:


> What a great outfit! And the WOC is amazing  Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc [emoji173] it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754



Happy birthday! Your woc is stunning.


----------



## yinnie

charlie_c said:


> New mini with basic outfit in basic colors
> 
> More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Charlie's-Style-Diary.942813/
> 
> View attachment 3659266



Lovely white mini! Love your style! 
How have you found the bag with jeans? Any colour transfer? I have a white mini and white 224 but worried of colour transfer...


----------



## yinnie

A few chanel accessories, part of my daily essentials!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

loving this new green mini


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> You really take INCREDIBLE mods Charlie....love them ALL!!!



Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> What a truly beautiful look, chicnfab!!!


Ohh thank you dear @Dextersmom


----------



## charlie_c

yinnie said:


> Lovely white mini! Love your style!
> How have you found the bag with jeans? Any colour transfer? I have a white mini and white 224 but worried of colour transfer...



Too soon to tell...but the pair I was wearing is not dark color and have been through many washes. And I clean the bag after a few uses too. I'm sure eventually there will be some color transfer, but hoping this calf leather will do well.


----------



## Bagluvn

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3628250
> 
> 
> At the winery


Gorgeous!


----------



## yinnie

charlie_c said:


> Too soon to tell...but the pair I was wearing is not dark color and have been through many washes. And I clean the bag after a few uses too. I'm sure eventually there will be some color transfer, but hoping this calf leather will do well.



You have inspired me to use the white mini... i am still not brave enough to wear with jeans though [emoji12]


----------



## FetishDiva

skyeskye said:


> Today is bring your boy to work day =D
> 
> View attachment 3659151


OMG this bag is awesome!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Aileenlnbh said:


> loving this new green mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660799



It looks fabulous! [emoji8]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Running errands today!


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Running errands today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660959


Beautiful indeed


----------



## chicnfab

Weekend is  .. with my dearest gst.. have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Weekend is  .. with my dearest gst.. have a fab weekend everyone


Beautiful everything, my friend!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything, my friend!


Thanks my dearest friend @Dextersmom  can't wait to see yours for today


----------



## lms910

A little baby bump camouflage on this gorgeous spring day with my Jumbo!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Weekend is  .. with my dearest gst.. have a fab weekend everyone


WOW you always look amazing chicnfab !! I'm in love w/ your dress & your GST is fab too!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> A little baby bump camouflage on this gorgeous spring day with my Jumbo!
> View attachment 3661128


CONGRATS on your baby bump!!! How thrilling! You look awesome


----------



## Kendie26

Aileenlnbh said:


> loving this new green mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660799


Such a unique happy color & looks great on you! LOVE the chevron in mini!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3660791
> 
> 
> A few chanel accessories, part of my daily essentials!


Yay your "happy feet" are back!!! Love everything & oh that stunning coral color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Aileenlnbh said:


> loving this new green mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660799


What a gorgeous green!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> WOW you always look amazing chicnfab !! I'm in love w/ your dress & your GST is fab too!


Thanks! @Kendie26 youre such a sweetheart


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Weekend is  .. with my dearest gst.. have a fab weekend everyone



Love your outfit n GST pairing chicnfab . The light beige GST complements the floral print dress! Pleasant n easy on the eye!  ❤


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Love your outfit n GST pairing chicnfab . The light beige GST complements the floral print dress! Pleasant n easy on the eye!  ❤


Thank you so much @Arielgal .. (Blushing)  .. have a lovely day..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc ❤ it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754


amazing color on that woc, and happy birthday


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for dinner with my square lambskin mini.


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Boy are looking gorgeous, Forex!!!




Thanks @Dextersmom. I realized that i took too many pictures of this boy, even my husband wondered why [emoji23]


----------



## Forex

chicnfab said:


> Stunning! @Forex



Thanks [emoji8] you're always so kind


----------



## Forex

chicnfab said:


> Happy Friday everyone! With my chanel diagonal.



Beautiful bag @chicnfab. And your DRESS is gorgeous. May i ask where you got it [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Flipping PHENOMENAL!!! This is the hot boy that returned from spa, right? I'm embarrassed to ask but is that the new medium size? Either way it looks fantastic on you! Love the clasp on him. Glad you can upload your beautiful pics again!!



Nah this boy is still looking good so no spa service yet. My reissue is what just came back from leather surgeon (i will post a lot of its pictures since I'm obsessed). This is an old medium, but somehow it looks big in the picture [emoji12]. Lol I almost gave up on posting any pictures until you told me to delete and reinstall the apps.


----------



## Forex

smudleybear said:


> Rocking my 14B Red Caviar boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659951



I love love love this combination and 14B red. Gorgeous


----------



## Forex

lms910 said:


> A little baby bump camouflage on this gorgeous spring day with my Jumbo!
> View attachment 3661128



You're one stylish mama [emoji8] congrats on the baby bump


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my square lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3661613
> View attachment 3661614



This mini is so gorgeous. Chevron and ghw is my favorite


----------



## Prada Prince

Chanel brooch and necklace in action in Paris!


----------



## nicole0612

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc [emoji173] it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754



You have such a fresh sense of style. I really like your in action photos [emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

Aileenlnbh said:


> loving this new green mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660799



This green chevron mini is TDF. So special!


----------



## nicole0612

lms910 said:


> A little baby bump camouflage on this gorgeous spring day with my Jumbo!
> View attachment 3661128



How lovely, congrats! You have your Chanel bump camouflage like the stars do


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my square lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3661613
> View attachment 3661614



Dear DM, I am really SO in love with this square mini. Hope you had a wonderful dinner!


----------



## nicole0612

Prada Prince said:


> Chanel brooch and necklace in action in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3661677
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661678



Very cute styling. Love how you mix it up with the lizzie.


----------



## LGW

nicole0612 said:


> You have such a fresh sense of style. I really like your in action photos [emoji173]


Thank you so much for your kind words. It means a lot.


----------



## jourai

Weather feels like summer today and I brought my white square mini out for some "sightseeing"


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc ❤ it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754


HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!! You are so gorgeous & always look so incredible in your mods. Just so darn LOVELY!!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

It was a Chanel kind of Sunday for me, esp rocking out the brand new espadrilles!


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Nah this boy is still looking good so no spa service yet. My reissue is what just came back from leather surgeon (i will post a lot of its pictures since I'm obsessed). This is an old medium, but somehow it looks big in the picture [emoji12]. Lol I almost gave up on posting any pictures until you told me to delete and reinstall the apps.


Oh right (duh me) it's your reissue that had spa visit. Well, your red Boy is amazing. It was probably just the angle of the pic that made it look slightly larger (which is why I asked size) So glad your new/reinstalled app is working again!


----------



## Kendie26

Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867



Lovely grey CF with RHW  It's not a common combo CF with RHW, gorgeous find! n less common than usual black n just as versatile! Love the whole look!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Lovely grey CF with RHW  It's not a common combo CF with RHW, gorgeous find! n less common than usual black n just as versatile! Love the whole look!


Thanks so much Arielgal! Yes, my Saks SA told me (the day i bought this grey CF) that they are really hard to get. It's such a chameleon color that photographs in various grey & blue shades but it's def grey (just w/ lovely blue undertones) Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## nuaimi

In Cheesecake Factory. This is my favorite Chanel purse. Very practical and easy to carry.


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc ❤ it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754


I love it! Looking great! I hope you had a nice birthday


----------



## chicnfab

Forex said:


> Beautiful bag @chicnfab. And your DRESS is gorgeous. May i ask where you got it [emoji7]


Ohh thank you @Forex .. the dress is from zara


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867


Gorgeous as always dear @Kendie26 .. ohh that bag is so lovely.. Yes I want that colour!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous as always dear @Kendie26 .. ohh that bag is so lovely.. Yes I want that colour!


Aw thank you dear uber fashionable friend!!! It's definitely a versatile color & very pretty in person. Every time I take her out I love here more & more (even though I prefer my lamb & calfskin bags over the caviar....no offense anyone!) This one I got purely for the color.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Prada Prince said:


> Chanel brooch and necklace in action in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3661677
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661678



So fab!


----------



## presvy

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc [emoji173] it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754





Lovely ...we got a twin WOC!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Yesterday's look. Chanel boy jacket.  I love this bag.  Also posted on my IG:simplyloveluxe


----------



## lms910

Forex said:


> You're one stylish mama [emoji8] congrats on the baby bump



Thank you! I told DH I wasnt gonna be one of those pregnant women always in sweats!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> CONGRATS on your baby bump!!! How thrilling! You look awesome



Thanks Kendie! Ive been browsing on here more than posting. Always admiring your new bags!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Took my boy to London for the day yesterday and managed to get a sneaky photo in the ladies at The Shangri La Hotel


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867


Wow! That colour is gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3662148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my boy to London for the day yesterday and managed to get a sneaky photo in the ladies at The Shangri La Hotel





Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! That colour is gorgeous


WOW, so glad you snuck that pic (love it!)....your Boy is incredibly special....AWESOME mod head to toe!!! You look so very pretty
(& thanks for the grey color appreciation on my CF)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, so glad you snuck that pic (love it!)....your Boy is incredibly special....AWESOME mod head to toe!!! You look so very pretty
> (& thanks for the grey color appreciation on my CF)


Aww thank you , I really don't. I love my boy but the rest of me not so much! 
Grey is my absolute favourite colour


----------



## Dextersmom

Prada Prince said:


> Chanel brooch and necklace in action in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3661677
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661678


Both look great on you and you look so happy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Dear DM, I am really SO in love with this square mini. Hope you had a wonderful dinner!


Thank you, Nicole!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867


That gorgeous necklace and your beautiful grey flap suit you perfectly, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3662148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my boy to London for the day yesterday and managed to get a sneaky photo in the ladies at The Shangri La Hotel


You and your Boy look beautiful!!


----------



## LGW

presvy said:


> View attachment 3661974
> 
> Lovely ...we got a twin WOC!


your picture is gorgeous


Vanana said:


> I love it! Looking great! I hope you had a nice birthday


Yes I did, thank you. I am celebrating again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867


Love your CF and your necklace is so pretty!!  you wear both so well


----------



## Ashleym

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3661857
> 
> 
> It was a Chanel kind of Sunday for me, esp rocking out the brand new espadrilles!


you look wonderful!! Love it all


----------



## tv_vt1809

Grey taupe boy basking in London sunshine  Hope you all are having a great Sunday!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Using mini turquoise today, love this bag!


----------



## Ashleym

tv_vt1809 said:


> Grey taupe boy basking in London sunshine  Hope you all are having a great Sunday!


Beautiful picture


----------



## Ashleym

frivofrugalista said:


> Using mini turquoise today, love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662209


Wow love the mini


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> I did a crappy job with these selfies but it was my debut outting yesterday w/my new Reissue (226[emoji173]️size)...paired her with my only chanel scarf & iridescent brooch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654236
> View attachment 3654238
> 
> The brooch must be seen in person to see it's true beauty as this pic is blah! So hard taking a clear selfie shot of smaller items.[emoji6][emoji51]


Love love love the reissue! ..... especially the 226 size. Really wish I never sold mine.


----------



## LouisV76

jourai said:


> Weather feels like summer today and I brought my white square mini out for some "sightseeing"
> 
> View attachment 3661843



stunning! may I ask how tall you are?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ashleym said:


> Wow love the mini



Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## love2learn

Prada Prince said:


> Chanel brooch and necklace in action in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3661677
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661678


Beautiful!!  Love your brooch on your denim jacket!


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> Love your CF and your necklace is so pretty!!  you wear both so well





MAGJES said:


> Love love love the reissue! ..... especially the 226 size. Really wish I never sold mine.


Quick, big Thanks dear Lovelies!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Grey taupe boy basking in London sunshine  Hope you all are having a great Sunday!


Stunner! You belong in the chanel ads/campaign!


----------



## CherylTeo

Recently went for the media preview of the pop-up Chanel COCO CAFE in Singapore and I have to say, I am thoroughly impressed. I certainly enjoy buying makeup but Chanel took purchasing beauty products to a whole new level with this concept store where customers get to enjoy complimentary drinks and artisanal cakes with every purchase. Here is The Grand Tour Through the Très Chic Chanel COCO CAFÉ. I hope you ladies will enjoy reading it as much as I did writing it!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE when you post pics of your beautiful grey CF!!   I'm a sucker for dark grey bags and every since I saw yours in your thread awhile back with the rest of your gorgeous pieces, I fell in love with this bag  So please feel free to do all sorts of mod shots and passenger in the car shots, etc....of this beauty


----------



## love2learn

CaribeanQueen said:


> Yesterday's look. Chanel boy jacket.  I love this bag.  Also posted on my IG:simplyloveluxe
> 
> View attachment 3662017


Wow!!  You look so hip and chic!


----------



## love2learn

frivofrugalista said:


> Using mini turquoise today, love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662209


Love


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my square lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3661613
> View attachment 3661614


It's just so perfect!!  And of course it looks fab on you!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867



Hi Kendie! Love your look here, you always look so pretty and feminine [emoji254]


----------



## Dextersmom

frivofrugalista said:


> Using mini turquoise today, love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662209


Love this beauty on you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> It's just so perfect!!  And of course it looks fab on you!


You are so sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dextersmom said:


> Love this beauty on you!!!



Thank you [emoji170]


----------



## goldenfountain

Ashleym said:


> you look wonderful!! Love it all


Aw thats so kind of you, thanks so much


----------



## tv_vt1809

Kendie26 said:


> Stunner! You belong in the chanel ads/campaign!


Haha you made my day! Thanks dear Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Kendie! Love your look here, you always look so pretty and feminine [emoji254]


Aw shucks, def not nearly as pretty & feminine as you sweetest friend, but thank you!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

frivofrugalista said:


> Using mini turquoise today, love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662209


your mini is gorgeous


----------



## frivofrugalista

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your mini is gorgeous





love2learn said:


> Love



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## chicnfab

After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## Ashleym

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


beautiful love your outfit


----------



## chicnfab

Ashleym said:


> beautiful love your outfit


Thank you my dearest @Ashleym..


----------



## K21

Me and my jumbo on the way to Biz meeting


----------



## More bags

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


So chic!


----------



## More bags

Aileenlnbh said:


> in between meetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658622


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## More bags

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thank you so much @Dextersmom  I am more than happy to share.. so this bag is chanel duo flap from 2014. Duo flap coz it has 2 colours one is black and burgundy. I attached pics, code and mod shots (I'm 162 cm).. The chain somewhat similar to boy chain but in petite version.. have a lovely day


Great pics of the bag, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937


Happy belated birthday- you look fabulous!


----------



## More bags

LovingTheOrange said:


> Featuring my vanity case! The size makes it perfect for placement in almost every photo haha


Awesome pic, cute bag!


----------



## chicnfab

More bags said:


> So chic!


Ohh thank you so much @More bags


----------



## chicnfab

More bags said:


> So chic![/
> 
> 
> More bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you @More bags .. you're so kind
Click to expand...


----------



## More bags

tv_vt1809 said:


> Out with my small/mini coco handle with burgundy lizard skin handle


Loving everyone's pics of this bag - this size looks great on you!


----------



## chicnfab

More bags said:


> Great pics of the bag, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


You look beautiful and I love your sweet smile!!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc [emoji173] it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754



You look fantastic!!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


The colour combo of your outfit paired with the purse is a SHOW-STOPPER!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful and I love your sweet smile!!


sweet darling hubby snatched this photo while looking at those flowers .. thanks my dearest dex!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> The colour combo of your outfit paired with the purse is a SHOW-STOPPER!


Ohh thank you so much @Arielgal ..  ... Cant wait to see yours


----------



## charlie_c

Was in a hurry today but still wanted to share


----------



## Vanana

More bags said:


> Happy belated birthday- you look fabulous!


Thank you that's so kind of you - especially as the number just went higher by 1 for me


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867



this bag is just-too-cool!


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Was in a hurry today but still wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 3662618


 a long light colored neutral cardigan is the perfect way to prevent color transfer on light color bags   This is so very smart and casually elegant.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my XXL Boy out in Paris...


----------



## yinnie

About to take out my beige mini!


----------



## yinnie

View attachment 3662678


About to take out my beige mini!


----------



## steffysstyle

So in love with my pink slingbacks!


----------



## Arielgal

steffysstyle said:


> So in love with my pink slingbacks!
> 
> View attachment 3662680


Beautiful shot! The mini is very pretty too


----------



## steffysstyle

Arielgal said:


> Beautiful shot! The mini is very pretty too



Thank you so much!


----------



## jourai

LouisV76 said:


> stunning! may I ask how tall you are?



Thank you! I'm 5.1ft short hahaha [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


You are ALWAYS picture PERFECTION my dear! Truly.


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Was in a hurry today but still wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 3662618


Damn, you look so effortless & wear your Chanel's flawlessly!!! Beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> So in love with my pink slingbacks!
> 
> View attachment 3662680


So many amazing pics! Another magazine or ad campaign worthy pic....you always looks so incredibly beautiful steffy!Those sling backs are heavenly


----------



## Kendie26

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my XXL Boy out in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3662675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662676
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662677


I adore how you rock your Chanel's! Your Boy & brooch are so cool & what an awesome pic in front of the Arc de Triomphe!!! Lucky you Prada Prince!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3662678
> 
> 
> About to take out my beige mini!


She looks so "purdy!"sitting there waiting patiently for mama to take her out....LOVE this color! GREAT pic yinnie


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> this bag is just-too-cool!


Thanks kindly dear friend V! I can totally see you w/ this color!


----------



## charlie_c

Thanks! I only thought about color coordination with my converse, since I will be walking around a lot today 



Vanana said:


> a long light colored neutral cardigan is the perfect way to prevent color transfer on light color bags   This is so very smart and casually elegant.





Kendie26 said:


> Damn, you look so effortless & wear your Chanel's flawlessly!!! Beautiful


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my chanel duo.. have a nice day everyone


You look lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.....another metallic will be coming my way on Friday (along with my new Seychelles booties in cognac).
> View attachment 3657856


Love your bronze mini! You look stunning again!


----------



## Bibi25260

Forex said:


> Reissue @work with me today
> 
> I don't know if anyone have the same issue with me. I couldn't upload any picture from the apps the last couple weeks. I have no idea how to fix it
> 
> View attachment 3657975


A beauty!



Forex said:


> [emoji173]️ entire outfit Bibi. Very elegant especially the jacket.


Ahw thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my iridescent brooch and camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659202


Love your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Forex said:


> View attachment 3659852
> 
> 
> It's Friday-Le Boy day [emoji8] Take him to work with me today [emoji23] Thanks @Kendie I'm able to upload pictures again [emoji8]


Oh what a beautiful red Boy!! And love your sweater!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Happy Friday everyone! With my chanel diagonal.


So chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Out for dinner with my new woc ❤ it was my birthday after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660754


You look stunning! Happy belated birthday from a fellow Aries!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Weekend is  .. with my dearest gst.. have a fab weekend everyone


What a gorgeous dress, perfect with your GST!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my square lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3661613
> View attachment 3661614


That mini is beautiful and you look fabulous classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867


What a beautiful color and necklace!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3662148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my boy to London for the day yesterday and managed to get a sneaky photo in the ladies at The Shangri La Hotel


What a beautiful stingray Boy! And love your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!


Love your entire outfit, esp jacket and booties!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire outfit, esp jacket and booties!!


Ohh thank you @Bibi25260 ..


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> What a gorgeous dress, perfect with your GST!


That's so sweet of you my dearest @Bibi25260


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!


Thanks babe! I'm excited to use her more often coz it's warmer now


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look lovely!


I'm blushing now thanks @Bibi25260


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You are ALWAYS picture PERFECTION my dear! Truly.


Thanks my dearest @Kendie26 .. thanks to hubby for snatching this photo


----------



## loveydovey35

Striking a pose with my Jumbo while my cutie pie wants attention...


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your casual chic outfit!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your bronze mini! You look stunning again!


Thank you very much, Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> Striking a pose with my Jumbo while my cutie pie wants attention...


Your jumbo is beautiful and looks great on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> That mini is beautiful and you look fabulous classy!


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> Striking a pose with my Jumbo while my cutie pie wants attention...


Those smile! You're gorgeous and ur bag!


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> Those smile! You're gorgeous and ur bag!


Thank you, Chicnfab!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> What a beautiful color and necklace!


Thanks kindly sweet friend!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Striking a pose with my Jumbo while my cutie pie wants attention...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you Kendie26, always so kind and sweet.


----------



## BagLady14

Time to chill at the end of the day


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> Time to chill at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663206



Seriously, what could possibly be better than everything in this pic & the view!!!!! [emoji173][emoji106][emoji122][emoji7]


----------



## Annabel's

Chanel Double Flap Jumbo at work. There was a long period where I refrain from bringing my Chanel to work because I was afraid people at work will view me in negative light (e.g. "she is getting paid too much" etc.) However, as I spend a lot of time working, I realise I'll never use my Chanel unless I engage with it day to day. So despite all the whistles and stares, I have been bringing it to work on a daily basis.

Every time I'm too stressed at work, I turn around and see this beauty. And I realise everything will be okay. The Chanel's magic is incredibly therapeutic - must trys


----------



## chicnfab

BagLady14 said:


> Time to chill at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663206


Love everything in here


----------



## Arielgal

Out with boy  the light ghw chain is the only accessory I need for a simple outfit  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## yinnie

Chanel daily essentials - mini, zip wallet, sandals [emoji847]


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning! Happy belated birthday from a fellow Aries!


Thank you Bibi,  when is your birthday? Are birthday wishes in order for you too?


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing pink tweed espadrille


----------



## nicole0612

chicnfab said:


> After church with my chanel eyelet flap.. have a blessed Sunday everyone!



Great look! Love the dress and shoes also.


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> It's my birthday and I'll wear pink if I want to...
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld pink light tweed dress and 17C pink chevron rectangular mini.  Navy cardigan with butterfly embroidery layered for work.
> 
> View attachment 3655936
> View attachment 3655937



I missed this photo the first time around! So glad I saw it today, you look so pretty in pink. Happy late birthday


----------



## nicole0612

steffysstyle said:


> So in love with my pink slingbacks!
> 
> View attachment 3662680



Ohhhh...love these. I have the pink mini, so wish I had the pink slingbacks. They are gorgeous.


----------



## nicole0612

Annabel's said:


> Chanel Double Flap Jumbo at work. There was a long period where I refrain from bringing my Chanel to work because I was afraid people at work will view me in negative light (e.g. "she is getting paid too much" etc.) However, as I spend a lot of time working, I realise I'll never use my Chanel unless I engage with it day to day. So despite all the whistles and stares, I have been bringing it to work on a daily basis.
> 
> Every time I'm too stressed at work, I turn around and see this beauty. And I realise everything will be okay. The Chanel's magic is incredibly therapeutic - must trys



I completely agree! Your jumbo double flap is gorgeous, so classic. The only downside of making the jumbos CF a daily bag was that I got popped stitches on two bags, but it's better than sitting in the closet perfect!


----------



## nicole0612

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing pink tweed espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663737



Very cute neutrals. Is your evie a PM?


----------



## chicnfab

nicole0612 said:


> Great look! Love the dress and shoes also.


Ohh thank you so much @nicole0612


----------



## GiannaCC

Vintage Love ♡


----------



## loveydovey35

BagLady14 said:


> Time to chill at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663206


Beautiful view, and your bag is beautiful! Cheers!


----------



## loveydovey35

Annabel's said:


> Chanel Double Flap Jumbo at work. There was a long period where I refrain from bringing my Chanel to work because I was afraid people at work will view me in negative light (e.g. "she is getting paid too much" etc.) However, as I spend a lot of time working, I realise I'll never use my Chanel unless I engage with it day to day. So despite all the whistles and stares, I have been bringing it to work on a daily basis.
> 
> Every time I'm too stressed at work, I turn around and see this beauty. And I realise everything will be okay. The Chanel's magic is incredibly therapeutic - must trys



I just love this size, it is perfect. I agree with you, I too hesitated bringing my handbag to work, but I didn't want it sitting in my closet looking perfect when I could be enjoying it instead. Glad you are bringing her out. I love the silver hardware, I have been thinking about getting another Jumbo in black but with silver hardware....or maybe red...


----------



## loveydovey35

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing pink tweed espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663737


love the pink espadrille's, what color is your Hermes? its a lovely color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Late post.  Shopping with my DD.


----------



## Prerna78




----------



## CaribeanQueen

My new to me Chanel Cerf tote was delivered yesterday.  I had to bring her to work on this lovely spring day[emoji259][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Alexa67

Hi all Chanel girls, I was a bit quiet the last days, but it's holiday. I would like to share the nice weather and view from a wonderful place in Barcelona. 
And my WOC for holidays was fantastic idea, easy to wear 
I sit now with a coffee and very painful foot. But also shopping bags with nice things.
I visited also the Chanel boutique, but I found absolutely nothing what I hoped to find and I was a bit unhappy about the choice.
Wish you a lovely week


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Chanel brooch out today in sunny London... 







View attachment 3664255


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> View attachment 3664190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all Chanel girls, I was a bit quiet the last days, but it's holiday. I would like to share the nice weather and view from a wonderful place in Barcelona.
> And my WOC for holidays was fantastic idea, easy to wear
> I sit now with a coffee and very painful foot. But also shopping bags with nice things.
> I visited also the Chanel boutique, but I found absolutely nothing what I hoped to find and I was a bit unhappy about the choice.
> Wish you a lovely week


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> So many amazing pics! Another magazine or ad campaign worthy pic....you always looks so incredibly beautiful steffy!Those sling backs are heavenly



You are always so kind, thank you


----------



## steffysstyle

Today's details:


----------



## Dextersmom

BagLady14 said:


> Time to chill at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663206


Gorgeous pic and your mini is beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Out with boy  the light ghw chain is the only accessory I need for a simple outfit  thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3663710


You look so pretty with your boy!!!


----------



## Kendie26

GiannaCC said:


> Vintage Love ♡


What an amazing mod...such a chic outfit from pretty head to toe...love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> View attachment 3664190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all Chanel girls, I was a bit quiet the last days, but it's holiday. I would like to share the nice weather and view from a wonderful place in Barcelona.
> And my WOC for holidays was fantastic idea, easy to wear
> I sit now with a coffee and very painful foot. But also shopping bags with nice things.
> I visited also the Chanel boutique, but I found absolutely nothing what I hoped to find and I was a bit unhappy about the choice.
> Wish you a lovely week


Ooooooo what a lovely pic & you know I ADORE your WOC! So sorry about your foot though And as for not finding anything at the boutique, maybe it's a good thing?!!  Sometimes when i leave without finding anything I actually feel a sense of relief!!! HA....enjoy rest of your time there dear Alexa


----------



## nicole0612

steffysstyle said:


> Today's details:
> View attachment 3664355



WOW so stunning!!


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying Lisbon with my So Black 225 Reissue


----------



## Alexa67

GiannaCC said:


> Vintage Love ♡


I always love to see this amazing vintage Chanel.


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you dear chicnfab.


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Enjoying Lisbon with my So Black 225 Reissue
> View attachment 3664627


Have fun. It seems you have also a very nice weather  and there is a increadible nice garden.


----------



## Alexa67

steffysstyle said:


> Today's details:
> View attachment 3664355


Perfect match


----------



## clh5030

At the nail salon


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> I missed this photo the first time around! So glad I saw it today, you look so pretty in pink. Happy late birthday


Thank you so much that's so thoughtful and sweet of you.


----------



## nicole0612

For my sweet friends Kendie26 and @ironic568 who told me I need to step up my game and post some Chanel jacket action shots. Here are a few. @Vanana I will wear the pink tweed and take a photo for you if it ever stops raining in Seattle! 










In other news, who knew goofy stickers could be so fun? [emoji14]


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooo what a lovely pic & you know I ADORE your WOC! So sorry about your foot though And as for not finding anything at the boutique, maybe it's a good thing?!!  Sometimes when i leave without finding anything I actually feel a sense of relief!!! HA....enjoy rest of your time there dear Alexa



Thanks dear, yes tomorrow I'll just unpack all my other goodies and will put my foot for the full day in the sand 
There was one very nice reissue in a fantastic taupe, but she was since one year in the shop and i saw a few marks on the inner flap, so I refused with a blooded heart. But I always think for this prices the bags should be perfect when I take them home. 
Thanks for your wishes and I'm so happy to have so much luck with the weather, so everything looks nicer.


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Have fun. It seems you have also a very nice weather  and there is a increadible nice garden.



Thank you  Yes the weather is lovely, quite different from back home! And this was taken at the lovely botanical garden at Ajuda


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> View attachment 3664190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all Chanel girls, I was a bit quiet the last days, but it's holiday. I would like to share the nice weather and view from a wonderful place in Barcelona.
> And my WOC for holidays was fantastic idea, easy to wear
> I sit now with a coffee and very painful foot. But also shopping bags with nice things.
> I visited also the Chanel boutique, but I found absolutely nothing what I hoped to find and I was a bit unhappy about the choice.
> Wish you a lovely week



Looks like the weather in Barcelona is gorgeous as well! Enjoy your time in the beautiful city! Unfortunately, choice was very disappointing here in Lisbon as well.


----------



## Alexa67

clh5030 said:


> At the nail salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664654


With this beautiful handbag nobody will watch you hands  everybody just will have an eye on the super classic piece.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> For my sweet friends Kendie26 and @ironic568 who told me I need to step up my game and post some Chanel jacket action shots. Here are a few. @Vanana I will wear the pink tweed and take a photo for you if it ever stops raining in Seattle!
> View attachment 3664671
> 
> View attachment 3664672
> 
> View attachment 3664673
> 
> View attachment 3664674
> 
> View attachment 3664677
> 
> In other news, who knew goofy stickers could be so fun? [emoji14]


BRAVO!!! You go girlie....you are forever gorgeous & what an exquisite jacket collection you have. Super BIG WOW! I have drool dribble


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Enjoying Lisbon with my So Black 225 Reissue
> View attachment 3664627


Just look absolutely lovely!! I LOVE this pic, LOVE your reissue, LOVE LOVE your skirt,etc etc etc!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> For my sweet friends Kendie26 and @ironic568 who told me I need to step up my game and post some Chanel jacket action shots. Here are a few. @Vanana I will wear the pink tweed and take a photo for you if it ever stops raining in Seattle!
> View attachment 3664671
> 
> View attachment 3664672
> 
> View attachment 3664673
> 
> View attachment 3664674
> 
> View attachment 3664677
> 
> In other news, who knew goofy stickers could be so fun? [emoji14]


Looking lovely, Nicole!


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> For my sweet friends Kendie26 and @ironic568 who told me I need to step up my game and post some Chanel jacket action shots. Here are a few. @Vanana I will wear the pink tweed and take a photo for you if it ever stops raining in Seattle!
> View attachment 3664671
> 
> View attachment 3664672
> 
> View attachment 3664673
> 
> View attachment 3664674
> 
> View attachment 3664677
> 
> In other news, who knew goofy stickers could be so fun? [emoji14]


Wow o Wow are those chanel lion buttons?!?!?!??! I'm OBSSESSED with the Chanel lions  I am so dying of envy right now! such a great fit and classic styling as well. Sigh.. that's why I love Chanel RTW, it's prohibitively expensive but it's just perfection.   I was able to get the rainbow lion buttons cashmere cardigan from cuba collection and recently something else with it  however, I'd loooove to add more!!!! These are GREAT action photos!!! you've been seriously holding out on us!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new silver mini.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762


that's just gorgeous!!!  I didn't realize bright/cobalt blue look soooo good with silver! I'm stealing that styling idea for sure!  looking great there!


----------



## clh5030

A picture from earlier this weekend!  I love these two together, so cute... like sisters!  The classic flap is mine and the boy bag belongs to my friend.  I hated the boy bag at first but now it is the #1 thing on my wish list!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty with your boy!!!


Thank you Dextersmom  ! Wish I had your enviable height though


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762


The silver mini is such a nice contrast to your blue top  + matching sandals too. Tthe whole look is casual effortless chic, perfect for just hanging out ❤ It must be warm sunny days now in your state.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762


That's amazing! I was trying to get something to match silver and this is great idea! Gorgeous as always my dearest dex!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Wow o Wow are those chanel lion buttons?!?!?!??! I'm OBSSESSED with the Chanel lions  I am so dying of envy right now! such a great fit and classic styling as well. Sigh.. that's why I love Chanel RTW, it's prohibitively expensive but it's just perfection.   I was able to get the rainbow lion buttons cashmere cardigan from cuba collection and recently something else with it  however, I'd loooove to add more!!!! These are GREAT action photos!!! you've been seriously holding out on us!


 I actually thought of you when i noticed @nicole0612 nicole's gorgeous jackets & seeing lion buttons! They are so sexy (like the 2 of you!)


----------



## yinnie

Going to Sydney Royal easter show today with the kids! And my mini [emoji12]


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Wow o Wow are those chanel lion buttons?!?!?!??! I'm OBSSESSED with the Chanel lions  I am so dying of envy right now! such a great fit and classic styling as well. Sigh.. that's why I love Chanel RTW, it's prohibitively expensive but it's just perfection.   I was able to get the rainbow lion buttons cashmere cardigan from cuba collection and recently something else with it  however, I'd loooove to add more!!!! These are GREAT action photos!!! you've been seriously holding out on us!



Thank you!! I remember your Cuba cardigan, the rainbow lion buttons are so amazing on that one!! I will have to add more RTW action shots [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> BRAVO!!! You go girlie....you are forever gorgeous & what an exquisite jacket collection you have. Super BIG WOW! I have drool dribble





Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely, Nicole!



Thank you my dear friends [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762



Oh wow, you look like the perfect Chanel Spring princess with your silver mini, silver sandals and gorgeous lace top!


----------



## nicole0612

clh5030 said:


> A picture from earlier this weekend!  I love these two together, so cute... like sisters!  The classic flap is mine and the boy bag belongs to my friend.  I hated the boy bag at first but now it is the #1 thing on my wish list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664776



Two of my favs also. Gorgeous sisters.


----------



## Arielgal

Light Beige Boy - My turn to go out again! 






Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Vanana

16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today


----------



## Arielgal

V


Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918



Very pretty mini, so nice against the dark outfit . I think the 16S has great colours! The blue n red 16S shades are perfect!


----------



## jax818

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918



Bag twins on the blue mini!  Love that color.  Love your jacket too!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Oh wow, you look like the perfect Chanel Spring princess with your silver mini, silver sandals and gorgeous lace top!


Now that is just the nicest thing to say, my friend.  Thank you! 


Vanana said:


> that's just gorgeous!!!  I didn't realize bright/cobalt blue look soooo good with silver! I'm stealing that styling idea for sure!  looking great there!


Thank you so much, Vanana. I am having fun with my metallics and would feel flattered to have you borrow this look. 



Arielgal said:


> The silver mini is such a nice contrast to your blue top  + matching sandals too. Tthe whole look is casual effortless chic, perfect for just hanging out ❤ It must be warm sunny days now in your state.


Thank you, sweet Arielgal!! Yes, it is Spring Break for me from work and it is sunny and beautiful. 



chicnfab said:


> That's amazing! I was trying to get something to match silver and this is great idea! Gorgeous as always my dearest dex!


Thank you, darling chicnfab!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Light Beige Boy - My turn to go out again!
> View attachment 3664804
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664807
> 
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!


Very pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918


That blue mini looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Light Beige Boy - My turn to go out again!
> View attachment 3664804
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664807
> 
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!


Ohh wow @Arielgal .. that's a lovely boy.. very versatile color and elegant..and I  your top as well..your pretty and your boy


----------



## Ashleym

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918


You look gorgeous


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918


 the bag and the whole outfit!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Ohh wow @Arielgal .. that's a lovely boy.. very versatile color and elegant..and I  your top as well..your pretty and your boy


Thanks Chicnfab


----------



## robtee

Was at my local mall today doing a little shopping and decided to grab some goodies at the new Hello Kitty mini cafe[emoji259]


----------



## Arielgal

Wearing my boy on double chain  I like wearing it this way too.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you Dextersmom


----------



## frivofrugalista

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> Wearing my boy on double chain  I like wearing it this way too.


Pretty boy!!! Also, your summery outfit is cheering me up that summer is coming for us


----------



## Vanana

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Wearing my boy on double chain  I like wearing it this way too.


Pretty....I love this bag worn like this and you are making me think I need a nude/beige bag!!  It is such a lovely neutral.


----------



## MathildaBrsm

Kendie26 said:


> Had tweed "Van" out all day yesterday & at night w/different outfit...she works well with lots of ensembles. This might (?) be my last posting of her til next Fall season [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635035
> View attachment 3635036


Classy..  Love it


----------



## MathildaBrsm

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3635067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my turquoise mini at Indian Wells


It's so beautiful, i love the tone of the color.


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Just look absolutely lovely!! I LOVE this pic, LOVE your reissue, LOVE LOVE your skirt,etc etc etc!!!



Thanks so much, that's very sweet!!


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Pretty boy!!! Also, your summery outfit is cheering me up that summer is coming for us



 Thank you Vanana  great that summer is going to come for you..you can dress up in bright summer clothes n rock with all your pretty purses!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty....I love this bag worn like this and you are making me think I need a nude/beige bag!!  It is such a lovely neutral.



Thank you Dextersmom! I love the neutral beige too...looks pretty n easy to match! ❤❤   Rem to post if you find the perfect nude/beige for you!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762



This is so tempting...I should be on ban island... but how I love this season's silver caviar with rhw! TDF  You look so perfect with it.


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> Looks like the weather in Barcelona is gorgeous as well! Enjoy your time in the beautiful city! Unfortunately, choice was very disappointing here in Lisbon as well.


Thanks Marlee, yes the weather this year over easter is increadible good. Often at this time I need a heater and there are many clouds and rain, but not this year   
Don't be sad about the disappointing choice


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762


Wooooow, one more increadible nice Mini for you. And I love how you match you new beauty  
Great how casual you wear a silver bag


----------



## Alexa67

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3664802
> 
> Going to Sydney Royal easter show today with the kids! And my mini [emoji12]


 That's such a versatile color, wonderful bag. Hope you enjoyed you show


----------



## Alexa67

Arielgal said:


> Wearing my boy on double chain  I like wearing it this way too.


I like the nude look. Boy's in lighter colors are a bit more female


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918



 My good vanana, I loooove this Mini!  And your jacket is super sweet.


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Thanks Marlee, yes the weather this year over easter is increadible good. Often at this time I need a heater and there are many clouds and rain, but not this year
> Don't be sad about the disappointing choice



That's good to hear! :d Enjoy! I'm not sad, I went to Hermès and bought myself a Clic H bracelet instead


----------



## Arielgal

Alexa67 said:


> I like the nude look. Boy's in lighter colors are a bit more female



Agree Alexa  Boys can look bold n edgy  or feminine n elegant depending on colour n hardware ...Boys are really versatile in this aspect...there is surely a boy to match the look one is after ❤


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918


You ALWAYS do Karl proud my Lovely friend & this is no exception! That blue is my fave chanel blue & your jacket is phenomenal!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Wearing my boy on double chain  I like wearing it this way too.


Your Boy is totally 1 of my top favorites.....LOVE "him" & I also like wearing it double strap....cute outfit on your sweet figure!!


----------



## Kendie26

MathildaBrsm said:


> Classy..  Love it


Thanks so much, i do appreciate it! Tweed makes my heart rate go up a few notches!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Your Boy is totally 1 of my top favorites.....LOVE "him" & I also like wearing it double strap....cute outfit on your sweet figure!!



Thank you for your kind words, Kendie   i love beige colours n chevron n I hope one day to be able to find a beautiful beige chevron reissue like the one you have ❤❤ so classy n elegant!


----------



## chicnfab

robtee said:


> Was at my local mall today doing a little shopping and decided to grab some goodies at the new Hello Kitty mini cafe[emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664976


What an eye candy.. love chanel but my first  is always hello kitty


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> V
> 
> 
> Very pretty mini, so nice against the dark outfit . I think the 16S has great colours! The blue n red 16S shades are perfect!


Thank you I totally agree!!! I wish I could have bought more from that collection.  I got this little lamb guy and the chevron caviar in M/L (which I absolutely love!) because they were actually different shades of bright blue (even the code is different).  I really wanted the red and blue caviar chevron rectangular minis too but there were other damages done around that time which made it "unreasonable"...  it was a great collection of easy to wear colors with awesome material! 



Kendie26 said:


> You ALWAYS do Karl proud my Lovely friend & this is no exception! That blue is my fave chanel blue & your jacket is phenomenal!


Haha thanks Kendie you're always so sweet


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> My good vanana, I loooove this Mini!  And your jacket is super sweet.


Thank you dear Alexa   The jacket is fun. I own a few "cape" jackets but this is the only one that is short sleeve so I try to wear it when I have the chance.


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> Thank you Vanana  great that summer is going to come for you..you can dress up in bright summer clothes n rock with all your pretty purses!


Oh soooo READY!!!! Bring it!!!!


----------



## Vanana

jax818 said:


> Bag twins on the blue mini!  Love that color.  Love your jacket too!


It's a fun little pop of color isn't it?!  I was so torn with 16C and 16S in hand at the time and doubled down on 2 bags from the blues of 16S in the end.  Love a good blue! 


Dextersmom said:


> That blue mini looks fabulous on you!!


Thank you DM!!! 


Ashleym said:


> You look gorgeous


Aw thanks! I kept hoping to get this comment from my DH... but... You guys on TPF are much too generous by comparison   


chicnfab said:


> the bag and the whole outfit!


Thank you chicnfab I love your outfits and bags too and enjoy seeing them for inspiration, keep them coming!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Thank you Bibi,  when is your birthday? Are birthday wishes in order for you too?


My birhtday is Monday


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762


Just stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918


Gorgeous, love the jacket!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous, love the jacket!


Thanks Bibi


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooo what a lovely pic & you know I ADORE your WOC! So sorry about your foot though And as for not finding anything at the boutique, maybe it's a good thing?!!  Sometimes when i leave without finding anything I actually feel a sense of relief!!! HA....enjoy rest of your time there dear Alexa



I agree! I was having a bad, bad day yesterday, so I thought some retail therapy would help and stopped at the Chanel boutique on my way home...nothing. Besides a possible Boy, which i didn't love, nothing spoke to me....i realized later that i was relieved! NOT a good idea to shop when emotional....


----------



## loveydovey35

Arielgal said:


> Light Beige Boy - My turn to go out again!
> View attachment 3664804
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664807
> 
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!



Beautiful! Looks great!


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918




Love the outfit, and the handbag, wow! love it all, so classic!


----------



## loveydovey35

nicole0612 said:


> For my sweet friends Kendie26 and @ironic568 who told me I need to step up my game and post some Chanel jacket action shots. Here are a few. @Vanana I will wear the pink tweed and take a photo for you if it ever stops raining in Seattle!
> View attachment 3664671
> 
> View attachment 3664672
> 
> View attachment 3664673
> 
> View attachment 3664674
> 
> View attachment 3664677
> 
> In other news, who knew goofy stickers could be so fun? [emoji14]


so beautiful, absolutely love the jacket and the all the fun shots, the stickers are so fun, thanks for sharing, look forward to more pictures. Now i want a jacket....


----------



## Arielgal

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful! Looks great!


Thank you for your kind words! ⚘


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Just stunning!


Thank you Bibi! 


charlie_c said:


> This is so tempting...I should be on ban island... but how I love this season's silver caviar with rhw! TDF  You look so perfect with it.


Thank you, charlie_c!!  I should be on ban island with you, but there are too many treasures this season that I am helpless to resist! 



Alexa67 said:


> Wooooow, one more increadible nice Mini for you. And I love how you match you new beauty
> Great how casual you wear a silver bag


Thank you so much, sweet Alexa!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> My birhtday is Monday


Special Happy early Birthday wishes 5 days in advance dearest Bibi...wishing you all the best, always sweet friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3665810
> View attachment 3665813


Those sandals! The top! Bag! And the view!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Those sandals! The top! Bag! And the view!


You are very sweet, chicnfab!!  My sandals are Balenciaga and I love them so much I have 4 pairs (gold, silver, black with silver studs, black with gold studs)!!  My top is new and it is Ella Moss.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You are very sweet, chicnfab!!  My sandals are Balenciaga and I love them so much I have 4 pairs (gold, silver, black with silver studs, black with gold studs)!!  My top is new and it is Ella Moss.


I'm the same if I  something I'll get in multiple colours!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> I'm the same if I  something I'll get in multiple colours!


+1...haha  I do that too esp for clothes, can buy multiple colours


----------



## jenian

At the coffee shop with my chevron woc and a bday gift from my sweet SA [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3665810
> View attachment 3665813



You look GREAT, Dextersmom  ...enjoy ur nice spring break with all your new bags! I see you are giving all your new goodies some love one by one  ...❤❤❤


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3665810
> View attachment 3665813


Love those shoes!!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762



What a beautiful mini DM!!!!  Your collection is tdf [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918



You look great Vanana!!  I looooove this mini so much!!  Did any retailer get a blue classic quilted mini for spring?  I haven't been keeping up lately [emoji28]. I know the chanel boutiques have a blue chevron. Just curious if it came in the quilts this season as well. [emoji51].


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> +1...haha  I do that too esp for clothes, can buy multiple colours


Tell me abt it.. so guilty..Great minds .. right??


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3665810
> View attachment 3665813



Love the outfit with the mini. And gorgeous view!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Spent the day running errands with my gold mini [emoji169].


----------



## Miss CC

Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]


----------



## Miss CC

frivofrugalista said:


> Using mini turquoise today, love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662209



Omgg the color [emoji33]. Beautiful!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night w/ grey caviar CF (blue undertones) & my new fave necklace from this season~I'm wearing it non-stop. Looks like the plain cc side is showing in pic, as opposed to the prettier crystal cc side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661866
> View attachment 3661867



What a pretty necklace!!  But of course the main star is your gorgeous grey cf.


----------



## Arielgal

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955


Very pretty mini, looks silver in the lighting too. ❤ the simple, pretty bracelet!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955


I love your gold mini so much, Miss CC!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955





Miss CC said:


> Omgg the color [emoji33]. Beautiful!!



Thank you and absolutely loving your shot[emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love the outfit with the mini. And gorgeous view!! [emoji173]️





Arielgal said:


> You look GREAT, Dextersmom  ...enjoy ur nice spring break with all your new bags! I see you are giving all your new goodies some love one by one  ...❤❤❤





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love those shoes!!!!





Miss CC said:


> What a beautiful mini DM!!!!  Your collection is tdf [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


You are all so sweet and kind!! Thank you all!


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> For my sweet friends Kendie26 and @ironic568 who told me I need to step up my game and post some Chanel jacket action shots. Here are a few. @Vanana I will wear the pink tweed and take a photo for you if it ever stops raining in Seattle!
> View attachment 3664671
> 
> View attachment 3664672
> 
> View attachment 3664673
> 
> View attachment 3664674
> 
> View attachment 3664677
> 
> In other news, who knew goofy stickers could be so fun? [emoji14]


You look fab, Nicole! Those jackets suit you really well, dear. I remember your other mod shots, you have that chic little Parisian style, tres belle.......tres Chanel .
But I'm mostly smitten with that little man in your 1st pic! He must be the sunshine of your life .


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> BRAVO!!! You go girlie....you are forever gorgeous & what an exquisite jacket collection you have. Super BIG WOW! I have drool dribble


Drool dribble? LMAO  , I'm stealing this!!


----------



## ironic568

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664762


Can I have that mini?
Please, please, pretty please.....?


----------



## ironic568

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955


Oh WOWWW...................................
...................don't know what else to say.


----------



## Luxzenith

Off day to accompany my kids for brunch.. it's been a while so chevron boy accompanies me!


----------



## Dextersmom

ironic568 said:


> Can I have that mini?
> Please, please, pretty please.....?


----------



## Alexa67

After my strongly day in Barcelona I just want to relax.
And it was so good for my foot to remove the shoes and just feel the sand, that's how live should be every day


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955


Welcome back sweet Miss CC......you always take the best pics....this is TDF beautiful! Hope life is treating you wonderfully!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> 16S Bright blue lambskin square mini today
> 
> View attachment 3664917
> View attachment 3664918



Adorable mini and that black sweater is really cool!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> After my strongly day in Barcelona I just want to relax.
> And it was so good for my foot to remove the shoes and just feel the sand, that's how live should be every day
> 
> View attachment 3666190
> View attachment 3666191


All of you lovelies with the beach scenes & views are killing me!!!! ENJOY dear Alexa. I adore your mini in this color


----------



## nicole0612

loveydovey35 said:


> so beautiful, absolutely love the jacket and the all the fun shots, the stickers are so fun, thanks for sharing, look forward to more pictures. Now i want a jacket....



Thank you. That is so sweet! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

ironic568 said:


> Drool dribble? LMAO  , I'm stealing this!!


Steal away my sweet friend!! Oh & I so agree but i forgot to comment on our lovely dear @nicole0612  pic w/ her son.....I'm quite smitten with him too!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3665810
> View attachment 3665813



Beautiful view and beautiful lady 
So jealous of your nice weather! Still cold and rainy here.


----------



## nicole0612

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955



Gorgeous! Metallic neutral heaven here. I love your 5 motif bracelet so much!


----------



## Kendie26

Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> You look fab, Nicole! Those jackets suit you really well, dear. I remember your other mod shots, you have that chic little Parisian style, tres belle.......tres Chanel .
> But I'm mostly smitten with that little man in your 1st pic! He must be the sunshine of your life .



Thank you so much! You have a good memory [emoji4] So sweet of you to comment on my son. His name is Omar and I am more in love with him every day. He does not talk yet but has started singing along with the radio in the car...I will be driving and suddenly hear a tune-deaf warbling coming from the back seat. It is the funniest thing!


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Drool dribble? LMAO  , I'm stealing this!!



Hahahahaha I did not even notice that. Kendie is the sweetest person I know and also one of the goofiest! I love you Kendie! [emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3666097
> 
> 
> Off day to accompany my kids for brunch.. it's been a while so chevron boy accompanies me!



Gorgeous chevron boy!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198



WOW, totally loving this iridescent brooch! Um...have I been MIA too long, how did I miss this pearl necklace? It is so unique and pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> WOW, totally loving this iridescent brooch! Um...have I been MIA too long, how did I miss this pearl necklace? It is so unique and pretty!





nicole0612 said:


> Hahahahaha I did not even notice that. Kendie is the sweetest person I know and also one of the goofiest! I love you Kendie! [emoji173]


Thank you love, but don't get too excited! Pearl necklace is not chanel! That double long strand is Stella & Dot costume jewelry....I WISH it was chanel though....& thank you, yes I am a goofball indeed  LOVE YOU back !


----------



## charlie_c

Went to work with this beauty...came home to another 

Check out - My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-wait-is-over...the-boys-are-finally-mine!.940853/


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> All of you lovelies with the beach scenes & views are killing me!!!! ENJOY dear Alexa. I adore your mini in this color



 Thank you dear yes this color is very versatile and perfect for holiday because it goes with all colors. 
No no, we don't want to killing you with this views, just sharing    You know I'm even from a colder area, so sun and beach is the pure joy. But I'm sure your sunny beach time will come soon and we expect some pic's from you.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198



Ha ha, you are sweet
Yes we neeeed bags, but not in each picture and this is pure Chanel in action!  It's like Coco would wear it. 
I absolutely can understand how much you adore your brooch, she is TDF, even the chain.


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> You look great Vanana!!  I looooove this mini so much!!  Did any retailer get a blue classic quilted mini for spring?  I haven't been keeping up lately [emoji28]. I know the chanel boutiques have a blue chevron. Just curious if it came in the quilts this season as well. [emoji51].


Thank you MissCC. I haven't been keeping up recently either. However, I don't think there's a bright blue mini this season with quilted, only know of the chevron minis which are very cute indeed also but I understand your desire for the quilting that's why I got both from 16S to get both quilted and chevron.  They've been doing some great blues lately and they're selling like hot cakes, I'm sure they'll continue in the next few seasons


----------



## yinnie

Alexa67 said:


> That's such a versatile color, wonderful bag. Hope you enjoyed you show



Thank you! This beige is [emoji7] 
The show was good, taking the little ones to see animals was the main attraction [emoji12]


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Yay your "happy feet" are back!!! Love everything & oh that stunning coral color!



Lol you remember my happy feet! [emoji847] chanel makes us all happy


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198


Beautiful pin, I went to the boutique a few days ago, still looking for the everyday tote, and I saw a few I liked....this one is beautiful!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198


The iridescent effect is gorgeous as it captures the different spectrums n reflects different colours    n stands out against the pale pink cardigan ❤


----------



## loveydovey35

charlie_c said:


> Went to work with this beauty...came home to another
> 
> Check out - My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-wait-is-over...the-boys-are-finally-mine!.940853/
> 
> View attachment 3666221



Classy and beautiful, love this handbag.


----------



## AnnaSteurer

first day out with this lovely boy bag from a 2016 collection. 
i was able to buy it pre-loved as my very first chanel bag 
i'm not quite sure yet if i prefer it double- or singlestrapped


----------



## loveydovey35

Beautiful! Great color and shot! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> After my strongly day in Barcelona I just want to relax.
> And it was so good for my foot to remove the shoes and just feel the sand, that's how live should be every day
> 
> View attachment 3666190
> View attachment 3666191


Alexa, I hope you are having a wonderful time!!!  Your mini is so beautiful; it looks like caramel to me.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful view and beautiful lady
> So jealous of your nice weather! Still cold and rainy here.


Thank you, my friend!! I hope that you will have some lovely weather soon!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198


Your brooch is stunning, my friend!!


----------



## FunBagz

Casual Friday with purple iridescent boy paired with a black t-shirt dress, denim jacket and slide sandals.  Happy Friday TPFers!


----------



## l.ch.

charlie_c said:


> Went to work with this beauty...came home to another
> 
> Check out - My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-wait-is-over...the-boys-are-finally-mine!.940853/
> 
> View attachment 3666221


Gosh, you are über stylish! Love your outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

Beautiful day with this not-so-popular beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my new Chanel brooch...


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> After my strongly day in Barcelona I just want to relax.
> And it was so good for my foot to remove the shoes and just feel the sand, that's how live should be every day
> 
> View attachment 3666190
> View attachment 3666191


Ohh that mini... so beautiful!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558


Ohhh my dearest dex! It's stunning from head to toe!


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with purple iridescent boy paired with a black t-shirt dress, denim jacket and slide sandals.  Happy Friday TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3666504


Love it!


----------



## ironic568

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558


Pretty woman..... walking down the streets.........


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful pin, I went to the boutique a few days ago, still looking for the everyday tote, and I saw a few I liked....this one is beautiful!


So that makes us both looking for a tote!! Were you tempted by the brooch? I think it's way prettier in person/...hard to capture true beauty in pics.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558


Tres Magnifique my Love.....you look incredible as ever! WOW. Stunning everything. Have a lovely time!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> The iridescent effect is gorgeous as it captures the different spectrums n reflects different colours    n stands out against the pale pink cardigan ❤





Dextersmom said:


> Your brooch is stunning, my friend!!


Thank you kindly Lovelies & yes, Arielgal, the iridescent effect is so cool (especially in person)


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Alexa, I hope you are having a wonderful time!!!  Your mini is so beautiful; it looks like caramel to me.


Thank you so much, oh yes I have a very nice time. So good after the long winter to feel the sun. Yes the Mini is really more a caramel than brown like Chanel label said.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198



Whoa what a pretty brooch!!


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558



You look so lovely today, all match perfect. Flower dresses are my deep love and your nice red boy WOC is stunning.


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with purple iridescent boy paired with a black t-shirt dress, denim jacket and slide sandals.  Happy Friday TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3666504



You look gorgeous!!!  And my favorite boy....wish chanel would bring it back!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558



Perfection!!  Have a fabulous time [emoji173]️.


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with purple iridescent boy paired with a black t-shirt dress, denim jacket and slide sandals.  Happy Friday TPFers!
> View attachment 3666504



I have to say I like your style/s and how cool and casual you wear all you nice Chanel's.


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Ohh that mini... so beautiful!


 Thank you dear, happy to read this


----------



## Miss CC

Arielgal said:


> Very pretty mini, looks silver in the lighting too. [emoji173] the simple, pretty bracelet!



Thank you @Arielgal!!  You're right, it does look silver in certain lighting [emoji4]



Dextersmom said:


> I love your gold mini so much, Miss CC!!



Thank you DM!!  I love all of your minis!! [emoji173]️



frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you and absolutely loving your shot[emoji170]



Thank you and I'm still swooning over your beautiful turquoise mini [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. 



ironic568 said:


> Oh WOWWW...................................
> ...................don't know what else to say.



Lol thank you!!! [emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> Welcome back sweet Miss CC......you always take the best pics....this is TDF beautiful! Hope life is treating you wonderfully!



Thanks friend!!  You are always so sweet with your words [emoji173]️



nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous! Metallic neutral heaven here. I love your 5 motif bracelet so much!



Thank you to a fellow VCA lover [emoji4].


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558



Love those sandals!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Whoa what a pretty brooch!!


Thank you dear.....now if only i could have 1 of those most gorgeous bracelets of yours!! (The 1 w/ your gold mini) THAT is quite the piece!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dear.....now if only i could have 1 of those most gorgeous bracelets of yours!! (The 1 w/ your gold mini) THAT is quite the piece!



I'm going to be a total enabler and say get one!!!  But having a Chanel addiction PLUS a jewelry addiction is super dangerous [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Arielgal

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3666533
> 
> Beautiful day with this not-so-popular beauty!



It's pretty n special! This is the red cruise flap with multicoloured trims right? Perfect for a fun day out


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558


 
So eye-catching as a clutch! Red is the perfect colour for such a piece as it's such a SEXY, heart palpitating colour! You wont't be lost in a crowd - not with that alluring dress n clutch!


----------



## UCDChick08

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955



[emoji102][emoji516][emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!
> 
> 
> Ahw thank you!





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh what a beautiful red Boy!! And love your sweater!





Thanks Bibi. You're always so sweet [emoji8]


----------



## Forex

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thank you @Forex .. the dress is from zara



Lol i was actually browsing Zara app this morning and saw the dress and I immediately thought about you [emoji23] I ordered the dress, hopefully i can look half as good as you do


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> So eye-catching as a clutch! Red is the perfect colour for such a piece as it's such a SEXY, heart palpitating colour! You wont't be lost in a crowd - not with that alluring dress n clutch!


Thank you for your sweet words, Arielgal! 


chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my dearest dex! It's stunning from head to toe!


Thank you, darling chicnfab! 



ironic568 said:


> Pretty woman..... walking down the streets.........


You are so kind, ironic and I love that song...it will be in my head all night now. 



Kendie26 said:


> Tres Magnifique my Love.....you look incredible as ever! WOW. Stunning everything. Have a lovely time!


Thank you, my dear, precious Kendie! 



Alexa67 said:


> You look so lovely today, all match perfect. Flower dresses are my deep love and your nice red boy WOC is stunning.


Thank you very much, sweet Alexa! 



Miss CC said:


> Perfection!!  Have a fabulous time [emoji173]️.


Thank you very much, Miss CC! 



charlie_c said:


> Love those sandals!


Thank you, charlie_c....these sandals are from J Crew.


----------



## goldenfountain

Rocking my bag of the day..old medium Le Boy in lambskin and rhw, with all black lambskin espadrilles! 



I just love how it sits a little high crossbody, personally


----------



## charlie_c

So black day 1







More mod shots here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-wait-is-over...the-boys-are-finally-mine!.940853/


----------



## arwenluv

1st time posting.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## l.ch.

Arielgal said:


> It's pretty n special! This is the red cruise flap with multicoloured trims right? Perfect for a fun day out



Yes, this is it! It's a very bright and cheerful bag. Very cute, but attention-grabbing.


----------



## Alexa67

arwenluv said:


> View attachment 3667118
> 
> 1st time posting.
> Thanks for letting me share



 Thanks for let us see the this beauty. I like boy WOC's and the So black as much. Enjoy her


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Alexa67 said:


> After my strongly day in Barcelona I just want to relax.
> And it was so good for my foot to remove the shoes and just feel the sand, that's how live should be every day
> 
> View attachment 3666190
> View attachment 3666191



omg i adore this - this is the colour I want [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

arwenluv said:


> View attachment 3667118
> 
> 
> 1st time posting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Lovely!!


----------



## Alexa67

Aileenlnbh said:


> omg i adore this - this is the colour I want [emoji7]



Haha, thanks for your kind words I'm sure one day it will come out again.


----------



## Meowwu

The weather is finally fine enough to go for a nice long stroll with my puppy, Chanel card case and Burberry crush.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3665810
> View attachment 3665813


Beautiful setting!!!  Your drink looks so good too!!!  So jealous


----------



## love2learn

Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955


Beautiful picture!!! Love both the Chanel and the VCA bracelet


----------



## love2learn

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3666097
> 
> 
> Off day to accompany my kids for brunch.. it's been a while so chevron boy accompanies me!


What a gorgeous color boy!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198


love your brooch and necklace!!!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with purple iridescent boy paired with a black t-shirt dress, denim jacket and slide sandals.  Happy Friday TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3666504


Love your iridescent boy!!!  It looks so chic with your whole chic outfit!!


----------



## love2learn

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3666533
> 
> Beautiful day with this not-so-popular beauty!


Looks like a great color for spring and summer to me!!  It's lovely!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558


So pretty!!!  Love your dress and your WOC looks perfect with your gorgeous dress!!  I bet you had a wonderful time (minus the wind of course)


----------



## love2learn

arwenluv said:


> View attachment 3667118
> 
> 
> 1st time posting.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Love your beautiful WOC!!


----------



## Lulubag

Meowwu said:


> The weather is finally fine enough to go for a nice long stroll with my puppy, Chanel card case and Burberry crush.
> View attachment 3667818



Blue and gold perfection!


----------



## mssmelanie

charlie_c said:


> Went to work with this beauty...came home to another
> 
> Check out - My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-wait-is-over...the-boys-are-finally-mine!.940853/
> 
> View attachment 3666221


I love this look with the white Chanel, heels and black outfit.  So crisp and sharp!


----------



## mssmelanie

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my Chanel brooch out today in sunny London...
> 
> View attachment 3664214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664255


Love the Pin and the CELINE!!!


----------



## Meowwu

Lulubag said:


> Blue and gold perfection!


Yes, this is a different shade of blue hah I haven't seen yet lol. A lot more vibrant and pop.


----------



## batbeauty15

Took my new Beauty out tonight for some drinks!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Meowwu said:


> The weather is finally fine enough to go for a nice long stroll with my puppy, Chanel card case and Burberry crush.
> View attachment 3667818


very stylish dog-walking! i like your card case very much


----------



## Meowwu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> very stylish dog-walking! i like your card case very much


Hee thank you. I didn't know the colour would "pop" under natural light. Such a happy discovery for a Good Friday. I will be sad when I loose that new leather smell though.


----------



## auntynat

The sun is finally out after a feeble weeks of grey and wet weather, and wearing a new camel knit so out comes this mini as I love how the camel hues work with grey. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## yinnie

Crazy easter shake!


----------



## charlie_c

mssmelanie said:


> I love this look with the white Chanel, heels and black outfit.  So crisp and sharp!



Thanks! I was afraid it may be too dull...


----------



## LGW

At the Gabrielle bag event.
Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis for more...


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> love your brooch and necklace!!!


Warm thanks dear love2learn! I've been so intrigued w/ brooches lately


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> At the Gabrielle bag event.
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis for more...
> View attachment 3668245


Wow, you are just so gorgeous...I always love your mods!


----------



## Bagberries

While waiting...


----------



## M.Dressler

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach with my red lambskin WOC (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand).
> View attachment 3666557
> View attachment 3666558



Stunning!


----------



## smiley13tree

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3668035
> 
> 
> Crazy easter shake!



What a beautiful color of your bag!


----------



## M.Dressler

Heading out for a movie with my boy [emoji4]


----------



## yinnie

smiley13tree said:


> What a beautiful color of your bag!



Thank you! This colour was love at first sight [emoji7]


----------



## lenchen

batbeauty15 said:


> Took my new Beauty out tonight for some drinks!!



This is gorgeous!  Would love to see a modeling pic of this flap


----------



## truluvchanel

My beloved m/l flap


----------



## Dextersmom

M.Dressler said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## Heysexy

That bag really suits your figure! Gorgeous. X

Is it caviar?


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new Chanel brooch from Paris out to brunch today!


----------



## lms910

Bump and coco handle!


View attachment 3668698


----------



## Dextersmom

Heysexy said:


> That bag really suits your figure! Gorgeous. X
> 
> Is it caviar?


Thank you! It is a very durable feeling calfskin.


----------



## charlie_c

Friday night with so black

More mods here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31255211/

View attachment 3668772


View attachment 3668773


----------



## charlie_c

Better pics


----------



## kulasa87

In the dressing room with my Deauville tote.


----------



## Bagventures

Going out for lunch and shopping with DH....


----------



## love2learn

auntynat said:


> The sun is finally out after a feeble weeks of grey and wet weather, and wearing a new camel knit so out comes this mini as I love how the camel hues work with grey. Thanks for letting me share!


Such a stunner!!  Love this color!


----------



## love2learn

Bagventures said:


> Going out for lunch and shopping with DH....


Love it, love it, love it!!  Looks so chic and great casual.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668656
> View attachment 3668657


I really do love this new bag.  It's a little edgy, but still classic looking, and looks to be the perfect size.  And of course looks great with your with dress.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> I really do love this new bag.  It's a little edgy, but still classic looking, and looks to be the perfect size.  And of course looks great with your with dress.


Thank you, love2learn!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668656
> View attachment 3668657



Love the look of his bag. Very casual and edgy [emoji173]️.


----------



## Miss CC

love2learn said:


> Beautiful picture!!! Love both the Chanel and the VCA bracelet



Thank you so much [emoji173]️


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668656
> View attachment 3668657



Yay, finally it's her turn!   I really love this bag Dextersmom ❤❤❤ It's classic yet different n you don't see many people with it  You ROCK that bag


----------



## chicnfab

Forex said:


> Lol i was actually browsing Zara app this morning and saw the dress and I immediately thought about you [emoji23] I ordered the dress, hopefully i can look half as good as you do


Ohhhh that's so sweet of you dearest @Forex ... definitely you will look stunning!


----------



## smiley13tree

charlie_c said:


> Better pics
> 
> View attachment 3668775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668776



That bag complements your outfit so well!


----------



## kkfiregirl

lms910 said:


> Bump and coco handle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668698



Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Yay, finally it's her turn!   I really love this bag Dextersmom ❤❤❤ It's classic yet different n you don't see many people with it  You ROCK that bag


Thank you, sweet Arielgal!! 


Miss CC said:


> Love the look of his bag. Very casual and edgy [emoji173]️.


Thank you, Miss CC!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry not a bag pic but I just am so in love with this iridescent brooch so I wanted to share [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666198


Love this brooch!!!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with purple iridescent boy paired with a black t-shirt dress, denim jacket and slide sandals.  Happy Friday TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3666504


This is perfection


----------



## Luxzenith

My WOC for Easter!


----------



## charlie_c

smiley13tree said:


> That bag complements your outfit so well!



Thank you so much!


----------



## charlie_c

Shopping with so black boy

More mod shots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31257393/


----------



## BagLady14

Happy Easter!


----------



## kmoore925

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3663719
> 
> 
> Chanel daily essentials - mini, zip wallet, sandals [emoji847]


Is your classic flap in dark beige? I've been searching for the ideal light neutral for me to get and yours is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668656
> View attachment 3668657


Really like this bag!!!


----------



## kmoore925

AnnaSteurer said:


> first day out with this lovely boy bag from a 2016 collection.
> i was able to buy it pre-loved as my very first chanel bag
> i'm not quite sure yet if i prefer it double- or singlestrapped
> 
> View attachment 3666433
> View attachment 3666434



Your bag is stunning!!  Did it happen to come with the tag with the sku number? I would love to hopefully add this boy to my small collection


----------



## RackFanatic

Finally warm enough for the Deauville to come out to play on this Sunday Funday. Happy Easter![emoji235][emoji214]


----------



## chicnfab

Feeling like "little red riding hood"  with my chanel eyelet and earrings..  Happy Easter and blessed Sunday to everyone


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Going out for lunch and shopping with DH....


You're stunning!


----------



## GiannaCC

Kendie26 said:


> What an amazing mod...such a chic outfit from pretty head to toe...love it!!





Alexa67 said:


> I always love to see this amazing vintage Chanel.



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## FunBagz

Off to Easter brunch with my pink mini...


----------



## Kendie26

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 3669565
> 
> Finally warm enough for the Deauville to come out to play on this Sunday Funday. Happy Easter![emoji235][emoji214]



Oooooh yes! My favorite Deauville color [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Off to Easter brunch with my pink mini...
> View attachment 3669658



You look so pretty FunBagz! [emoji173][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Feeling like "little red riding hood"  with my chanel eyelet and earrings..  Happy Easter and blessed Sunday to everyone



Always so chic! Your style is impeccable [emoji106][emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Happy Easter [emoji195][emoji214] to all of you who celebrate the holiday...here was my brunch pairing. First bag that came to  mind to use today was Ms pink mini [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Love this brooch!!!


Thank you darlin'!! Have YOU been wearing yours lately?


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> You're stunning!


You're so sweet, I always enjoy your model shots my dear...very photogenic!!!


----------



## AnnaSteurer

kmoore925 said:


> Your bag is stunning!!  Did it happen to come with the tag with the sku number? I would love to hopefully add this boy to my small collection



sadly no. but this is where i bought it: https://www.affordableluxurys.com/product.html/chanel-boy-chevron-mix-leather-medium-bag
they have quite a bit of info about the bag on their site.
hope that helps!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter [emoji195][emoji214] to all of you who celebrate the holiday...here was my brunch pairing. First bag that came to  mind to use today was Ms pink mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669662
> View attachment 3669663


In love! Happy Easter!


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> You're so sweet, I always enjoy your model shots my dear...very photogenic!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter [emoji195][emoji214] to all of you who celebrate the holiday...here was my brunch pairing. First bag that came to  mind to use today was Ms pink mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669662
> View attachment 3669663


Happy Easter ... a beautiful spring-color pairing. If I may ask you, how often do you switch up your bag(s)?


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Off to Easter brunch with my pink mini...
> View attachment 3669658


Ohhh that pink!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Feeling like "little red riding hood"  with my chanel eyelet and earrings..  Happy Easter and blessed Sunday to everyone


What a beautiful look!!  Happy Easter, chicnfab!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Off to Easter brunch with my pink mini...
> View attachment 3669658


Very pretty look, FunBagz!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter [emoji195][emoji214] to all of you who celebrate the holiday...here was my brunch pairing. First bag that came to  mind to use today was Ms pink mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669662
> View attachment 3669663


Beautiful pastel colors!!  Happy Easter, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my fuchsia camellia WOC out to brunch.  Happy Easter, Chanel friends!


----------



## yinnie

kmoore925 said:


> Is your classic flap in dark beige? I've been searching for the ideal light neutral for me to get and yours is a gorgeous color!



Awww thanks! It's a beige from years ago - it's an 8series mini which I got preowned last year. So it's not the dark beige from recent collection.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful look!!  Happy Easter, chicnfab!


Thank you @Dextersmom .. happy Easter!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Happy Easter ... a beautiful spring-color pairing. If I may ask you, how often do you switch up your bag(s)?


Hi dear ccbaggirl...i change bags daily ..i just like to rotate based on what I'm wearing...sometimes I'll change bags twice a day if there are multiple activities going on.


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Feeling like "little red riding hood"  with my chanel eyelet and earrings..  Happy Easter and blessed Sunday to everyone



Looking as pretty as a picture, chicnfab ! I love the background too ❤


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin'!! Have YOU been wearing yours lately?


Unfortunately no. it's been a very "simple life" lately. Home, work -that's it - pretty boring yet hectic. I will admire yours. Coming here when I must take a break is helpful and therapeutic because I get to look at pretty things and life feels normal again...


----------



## K21

I didnt get any Easter weekend this year...sadly
but I managed to spend some time with my Chanel pumps and boy for my biz meeting and a night out!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Looking as pretty as a picture, chicnfab ! I love the background too ❤


So kind of you my dearest @Arielgal ! That's in our front house


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Easter![emoji214][emoji214]


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3669814
> 
> Happy Easter![emoji214][emoji214]


Lovely happy Easter!


----------



## Bagventures

love2learn said:


> Love it, love it, love it!!  Looks so chic and great casual.



Thank you love2learn!


----------



## ms_emkay24

My Mini Metallic Flap


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668656
> View attachment 3668657



[emoji173]️this bag on you @Dextersmom. I'm glad you decided on keeping it, the design and leather are so beautiful


----------



## bongsunthecat

So many minis in action. Here is my contribution


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> Lovely happy Easter!



Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagberries

It's indeed really hard to capture the true beauty of this so black jumbo   
 Just got my baby girl her first sunnies Too cute to not get it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Special Happy early Birthday wishes 5 days in advance dearest Bibi...wishing you all the best, always sweet friend!


Thank you dear and sweet Kendie! I was away for the weekend and just read your post on time


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> You look so pretty FunBagz! [emoji173][emoji4]





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that pink!





Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty look, FunBagz!!



Thank you all!  Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## yinnie

Love this mini! Goes with everything and any colour I wear!!! Being a new mum of 2 means I wear for comfort (esp since I'm bfing) and no time to match an outfit to the bag! Let the bag match to every outfit [emoji12]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Medallion in LE hunter green on the way to work. the medallion fell off right after the pic was snapped #chanelproblems


----------



## GiannaCC

Metallic lambskin, 7 years old, but still in good condition. Love her ♡


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Medallion in LE hunter green on the way to work. the medallion fell off right after the pic was snapped #chanelproblems
> View attachment 3670145


Ohh noh .. she's gorgeous and still in great shape


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter [emoji195][emoji214] to all of you who celebrate the holiday...here was my brunch pairing. First bag that came to  mind to use today was Ms pink mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669662
> View attachment 3669663



Soo sooo pretty my friend!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my fuchsia camellia WOC out to brunch.  Happy Easter, Chanel friends!
> View attachment 3669683
> View attachment 3669684
> View attachment 3669685



Looove your top...so feminine. And beautiful woc [emoji173]️


----------



## Chrangela27

Took my boy out for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Soo sooo pretty my friend!! [emoji173]️


Kindest thanks dearest friend Miss CC.....how's life these days? Calming down a little?!


----------



## yinnie

Chanel mini for me, longchamp backpack for the kids [emoji12]


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my fuchsia camellia WOC out to brunch.  Happy Easter, Chanel friends!
> View attachment 3669683
> View attachment 3669684
> View attachment 3669685


Such a pretty look, Dextersmom ! Love the ultra feminine lacey top with floral skirt that goes perfectly with the little purse! ❤❤❤


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Such a pretty look, Dextersmom ! Love the ultra feminine lacey top with floral skirt that goes perfectly with the little purse! ❤❤❤





Miss CC said:


> Looove your top...so feminine. And beautiful woc [emoji173]️


Thank you so much, Arielgal and Miss CC!!


----------



## silviap90

Here I am taking my 2014 fall black boy out for my brother's wedding


----------



## smiley13tree

silviap90 said:


> Here I am taking my 2014 fall black boy out for my brother's wedding



Beautiful bag and shoes


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing my seldom wear necklace and ear ring


----------



## Irene7899

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my new Chanel brooch...
> 
> View attachment 3666564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666565
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666566


I like your bag


----------



## Ellapretty

In a pink midi lace dress with my Chanel WOC


----------



## charlie_c

So black boy bag and pumps

More mod shots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31261805/


----------



## nicole0612

Ellapretty said:


> In a pink midi lace dress with my Chanel WOC



Stunning! You look so feminine and beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

charlie_c said:


> So black boy bag and pumps
> 
> More mod shots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31261805/
> 
> View attachment 3670853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670854



Great boy [emoji106]


----------



## charlie_c

nicole0612 said:


> Great boy [emoji106]



Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my fuchsia camellia WOC out to brunch.  Happy Easter, Chanel friends!
> View attachment 3669683
> View attachment 3669684
> View attachment 3669685


lovely as always!


----------



## chicnfab

Ellapretty said:


> In a pink midi lace dress with my Chanel WOC


----------



## ccbaggirl89

GiannaCC said:


> Metallic lambskin, 7 years old, but still in good condition. Love her ♡


love this bag, is this the e/w flap? always wanted one


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> At the Gabrielle bag event.
> Follow me on instagram @lauragallo_wallis for more...
> View attachment 3668245


Wow stunning picture!
How was it? I was invited but couldn't go...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668656
> View attachment 3668657


Gorgeous! Love your summery outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter [emoji195][emoji214] to all of you who celebrate the holiday...here was my brunch pairing. First bag that came to  mind to use today was Ms pink mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669662
> View attachment 3669663


A beautiful bag! Hope you had a great Easter.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my fuchsia camellia WOC out to brunch.  Happy Easter, Chanel friends!
> View attachment 3669683
> View attachment 3669684
> View attachment 3669685


You looked stunning again! Love your WOC and your lace top!
Hope you had a great Easter.


----------



## GiannaCC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this bag, is this the e/w flap? always wanted one



Yes, it is! I bought it preloved this year. Thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

It's just a disco kind of day


----------



## Miss CC

TraceySH said:


> It's just a disco kind of day
> View attachment 3671209



You have the most amazing boys!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Ellapretty said:


> In a pink midi lace dress with my Chanel WOC



So pretty!  Always love your mod shots [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks dearest friend Miss CC.....how's life these days? Calming down a little?!



Not quite calm just yet. Moving to the new home in about 1.5 months. My days consists of all things home related lol.  

Some Chanel pieces have caught my eye recently though and I'm awaiting their arrival [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847].


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You looked stunning again! Love your WOC and your lace top!
> Hope you had a great Easter.





Forex said:


> [emoji173]️this bag on you @Dextersmom. I'm glad you decided on keeping it, the design and leather are so beautiful





chicnfab said:


> lovely as always!





Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous! Love your summery outfit!


Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Not quite calm just yet. Moving to the new home in about 1.5 months. My days consists of all things home related lol.
> 
> Some Chanel pieces have caught my eye recently though and I'm awaiting their arrival [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847].


Ah, well best of luck again...here I thought you might have settled in as I couldn't recall move date. No doubt all will go fast & smooth!


----------



## deb68nc

First day out with my new cobalt blue mini ...


----------



## charlie_c

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3671443
> View attachment 3671442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out with my new cobalt blue mini ...



This is the most gorgeous blue!


----------



## kkfiregirl

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3671443
> View attachment 3671442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out with my new cobalt blue mini ...



This is perfection [emoji108]


----------



## charlie_c

Black with details is the best

More mod shots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31263747/


----------



## kkfiregirl

charlie_c said:


> Black with details is the best
> 
> More mod shots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31263747/
> 
> View attachment 3671555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671556



I'll never get tired of seeing this!


----------



## charlie_c

kkfiregirl said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing this!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tv_vt1809 said:


> Grey taupe boy basking in London sunshine  Hope you all are having a great Sunday!


You're stunning and your bag is gorgeous.


Miss CC said:


> Haven't posted in a while and forgot to attach the pic loool [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3665955


Beautiful! I looooove this metallic!


silviap90 said:


> Here I am taking my 2014 fall black boy out for my brother's wedding


Wow! You look great. And wonderful bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I played hooky and enjoyed a date "all day" instead of a date night.  My gold lamb Chanel boy worked well for everything from the hardware store to fine dining and all our other shenanigans.  

I really love this bag.


----------



## bintang




----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671306



This charcoal is super versatile! Can just grab n go n match any outfit  i think you look super good with minis cos of your height n feminine outfits ❤

You have so many pretty minis, any favourite(s)?


----------



## Arielgal

Sparkletastic said:


> I played hooky and enjoyed a date "all day" instead of a date night.  My gold lamb Chanel boy worked well for everything from the hardware store to fine dining and all our other shenanigans.
> 
> I really love this bag.
> View attachment 3671753
> View attachment 3671751



Love this bag too! The perforations add a nice unique touch n the gold is classy n muted, not "loud in your face" gold....can wear it even in the day beautifully. ❤


----------



## tv_vt1809

Sparkletastic said:


> You're stunning and your bag is gorgeous.
> 
> Beautiful! I looooove this metallic!
> 
> Wow! You look great. And wonderful bag!


Thanks so much for your kind words, Sparkletastic!


----------



## LibJames

Headed out for an appointment with my boy. [emoji4]


----------



## aime7

Omg... that's a georgeous bag... congrts..


deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3671443
> View attachment 3671442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out with my new cobalt blue mini ...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Arielgal said:


> Love this bag too! The perforations add a nice unique touch n the gold is classy n muted, not "loud in your face" gold....can wear it even in the day beautifully. ❤


 Thanks! And, yes, the fact that it's a soft gold is one reason I love it so much. I hunted for a gold bag for years til I found my perfect shade.


----------



## Dextersmom

LibJames said:


> Headed out for an appointment with my boy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3672010


The boy looks perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> This charcoal is super versatile! Can just grab n go n match any outfit  i think you look super good with minis cos of your height n feminine outfits ❤
> 
> You have so many pretty minis, any favourite(s)?


Thank you, sweet Arielgal. 
Interesting question you ask....hmmmm, I do love all of my mini's (have 6 currently....will have to do a group shot at some point).  I don't want to be unfair to my metallic's because I adore them, but if I had to choose 2, I would have to go with my square lambskin black chevron lghw and my square lambskin red lghw.  Love is definitely irrational, because the rectangular mini's suit my frame better... but the squares are just so lovely, imo.


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671306



I'm very curious about this color! My nearby stores don't have any in stock, but I suspect pictures are not doing it justice... Do you mind sharing pics against black caviar?  TIA


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> I'm very curious about this color! My nearby stores don't have any in stock, but I suspect pictures are not doing it justice... Do you mind sharing pics against black caviar?  TIA


Sure....I actually already have a pic from a couple days ago because someone PM'd me asking the same exact thing!!  In the sunlight, it has a warmth to it and a sheen with a hint of deep green/bronze/copper, imo.  It is truly unique.  Here is a pic side by side with my black caviar woc ghw, as well as one with my bronze mini.


----------



## Miss CC

Sparkletastic said:


> I played hooky and enjoyed a date "all day" instead of a date night.  My gold lamb Chanel boy worked well for everything from the hardware store to fine dining and all our other shenanigans.
> 
> I really love this bag.
> View attachment 3671753
> View attachment 3671751



Wow stunning bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## ailoveresale

Took my first Boy out for the first time today!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Sure....I actually already have a pic from a couple days ago because someone PM'd me asking the same exact thing!!  In the sunlight, it has a warmth to it and a sheen with a hint of deep green/bronze/copper, imo.  It is truly unique.  Here is a pic side by side with my black caviar woc ghw, as well as one with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3672306
> View attachment 3672308



Thank you so much! This is a great alternative to black  I'm itching for an m/l now


----------



## More bags

ailoveresale said:


> Took my first Boy out for the first time today!
> View attachment 3672457


Great pic!


----------



## Emerson

That is such a beautiful colour! Classic neutral  ❤️





ailoveresale said:


> Took my first Boy out for the first time today!
> View attachment 3672457


----------



## LibJames

ailoveresale said:


> Took my first Boy out for the first time today!
> View attachment 3672457


So pretty!!


----------



## LibJames

Dextersmom said:


> The boy looks perfect on you.


Thank you so much! xo


----------



## ailoveresale

More bags said:


> Great pic!





Emerson said:


> That is such a beautiful colour! Classic neutral  [emoji173]️



Thank you!! [emoji5]. I love grey... [emoji178]


----------



## chicnfab

With my dearest gst..


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> With my dearest gst..



I can see why you love this beauty! Goes with everything  n u look great! ❤⚘


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671306


Pure awesomeness! I am jelly of your charcoal mini


----------



## Vanana

LibJames said:


> Headed out for an appointment with my boy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3672010


The way you wore the boy bag and outfit coordination is exactly how I personally feel boy bags look best in.  It doesn't hurt that you're super pretty too


----------



## charlie_c

So black boy with my favorite shoes!

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31267092/


----------



## LibJames

Vanana said:


> The way you wore the boy bag and outfit coordination is exactly how I personally feel boy bags look best in.  It doesn't hurt that you're super pretty too [emoji23]


My goodness, you have just made my day!!! Thank you for such a wonderful compliment! [emoji173]


----------



## LibJames

charlie_c said:


> So black boy with my favorite shoes!
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31267092/
> 
> View attachment 3672646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672647


I love your outfit!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> I can see why you love this beauty! Goes with everything  n u look great! ❤⚘


Hehehe.. thank you.. she's my first chanel and got it in London.. very memorable.. and my closet suits her well


----------



## charlie_c

LibJames said:


> I love your outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Pure awesomeness! I am jelly of your charcoal mini


Thanks, Vanana!  We're even then, because I feel the same about your rainbow beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With my dearest gst..


Pretty!!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> So black boy with my favorite shoes!
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31267092/
> 
> View attachment 3672646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672647


Why are you so cute??? Nice outfit!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty!!


Thanks my fab friend!


----------



## SalmaB

LibJames said:


> Headed out for an appointment with my boy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3672010



Wow I love the boy and loooove your beya NK flats[emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Sparkletastic said:


> I played hooky and enjoyed a date "all day" instead of a date night.  My gold lamb Chanel boy worked well for everything from the hardware store to fine dining and all our other shenanigans.
> 
> I really love this bag.
> View attachment 3671753
> View attachment 3671751


Such a stunning boy!!  Hope you had a great "all day" date!!


----------



## love2learn

LibJames said:


> Headed out for an appointment with my boy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3672010


Looks perfect on you.


----------



## love2learn

ailoveresale said:


> Took my first Boy out for the first time today!
> View attachment 3672457


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## LibJames

SalmaB said:


> Wow I love the boy and loooove your beya NK flats[emoji7]


Thank you! And I just got these flats, loving them so far!


----------



## Arielgal

Out with boy to catch a movie  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ailoveresale

love2learn said:


> GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> Why are you so cute??? Nice outfit!



Thank you  you're so sweet


----------



## charlie_c

Arielgal said:


> Out with boy to catch a movie  thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3672696



You look perfect!


----------



## Arielgal

charlie_c said:


> You look perfect!


Thank you!  love your mod shots! Keep them coming! ❤


----------



## PinkPeonies

My one and only Boy with my newly knitted cardi [emoji177]


----------



## Bibi25260

TraceySH said:


> It's just a disco kind of day
> View attachment 3671209


Wow what a beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671306


Of course I love this one too!! Is this one from the pre-fall collection?
Love your mini collection!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my dearest gst..


You look stunning again!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with dark red camera case and brooches.


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3673070


This reissue camera case is so eye-catching n looks like it can hold a lot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> This reissue camera case is so eye-catching n looks like it can hold a lot!


Thank you! Yes it can hold a lot.
I like your outfit with your Boy today!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning again!


Thanks dearest bibi!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3673070


Brooch, scarf, shoes and the bag! The whole outfit!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PinkPeonies said:


> My one and only Boy with my newly knitted cardi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3673023


beautiful cardigan, is that your handiwork? it's lovely


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Brooch, scarf, shoes and the bag! The whole outfit!


Aww thank you!!


----------



## LibJames

PinkPeonies said:


> My one and only Boy with my newly knitted cardi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3673023


Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3673070



Love how your camera case pops against your outfit. Looking gorgeous!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Arielgal said:


> Out with boy to catch a movie  thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3672696



What a beautiful shot!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Of course I love this one too!! Is this one from the pre-fall collection?
> Love your mini collection!


Thank you so much, Bibi.  This mini was part of Spring Act 2.


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Out with boy to catch a movie  thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3672696


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3673070


You look fantastic!!  I adore this red beauty of yours!


----------



## CClovesbags

Jumbo with Hermes carmen keychain


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371


You look so poise today with the metallic purple . Very nice greyish purple hue!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371



This bag is a dream!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Furniture shopping with this pink cutie


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371


Stunning babe!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Furniture shopping with this pink cutie
> 
> View attachment 3673634
> View attachment 3673635


Ohhh that pink is lovely and you too!


----------



## Arielgal

Miss CC said:


> Furniture shopping with this pink cutie
> 
> View attachment 3673634
> View attachment 3673635


Love this pink mini  loving the calf leather too! Your mini doesn't look too small too...i think there are slight seasonable variations to height, length n even chain drop. Maybe I shall go try on a mini some day, maybe i can find one that suits my petite frame


----------



## Sparkletastic

Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.


----------



## Arielgal

Miss CC said:


> What a beautiful shot!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you MissCC n Dextersmom! ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Bagventures

Adding this black jumbo to my casual work ensemble :flower:


----------



## Arielgal

Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673688


This famous 10C red is so gorgeous! I have only seen it in pics n it looks perfect red shade! ❤ n its in caviar too!

Have you ever seen any reds that come close to this shade irl?


----------



## Arielgal

Bagventures said:


> Adding this black jumbo to my casual work ensemble :flower:


This distressed calf leather for so black CF looks really sturdy n worry-free! Perfect for a jumbo!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3673070


Classic Beauty Bibi!!! I need something leopard print badly, and of course a nice RED Chanel wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371


Nice chameleon! I scrolled upwards and saw the 2nd photos first, and thought that was your bronze mini for a sec


----------



## Vanana

PinkPeonies said:


> My one and only Boy with my newly knitted cardi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3673023


Love both! what a cute cardi!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Furniture shopping with this pink cutie
> 
> View attachment 3673634
> View attachment 3673635


Awwww look how pretty and cute she is!!!!! I hope you had fun browsing for furniture!!!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673688


10C red = Chanel mic drop  gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rami00

business outside, party on the inside!


----------



## charlie_c

Trying dirty pink with so black boy bag

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31270184/


----------



## yinnie

Two of my babies [emoji12]


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673688


Ohhh very beautiful!


----------



## Martini0317

ailoveresale said:


> Took my first Boy out for the first time today!
> View attachment 3672457


Love the color! Is this regular lambskin or grained lambskin?


----------



## Miss CC

Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673688



This red jumbo is perfection!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> business outside, party on the inside!



Jaw drop....love the combo together!!  You always take the best photos!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> Two of my babies [emoji12]
> View attachment 3673733



Sooo cute!!


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Awwww look how pretty and cute she is!!!!! I hope you had fun browsing for furniture!!!



Thank you!!  She is a cutie isn't she??  I'm ashamed to say this is only my 3rd or 4th time taking her out. I'm a little afraid of color transfer I guess sigh.


----------



## Rami00

yinnie said:


> Two of my babies [emoji12]
> View attachment 3673733


The cutest shot ever!


----------



## Rami00

Miss CC said:


> Jaw drop....love the combo together!!  You always take the best photos!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you babe


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that pink is lovely and you too!



Thank you!!!  You are so sweet [emoji8].


----------



## Miss CC

Arielgal said:


> Love this pink mini  loving the calf leather too! Your mini doesn't look too small too...i think there are slight seasonable variations to height, length n even chain drop. Maybe I shall go try on a mini some day, maybe i can find one that suits my petite frame



Thank you and I do hope you try one on one day. But you may become mini addicted like all the rest of us [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Thank you!!  She is a cutie isn't she??  I'm ashamed to say this is only my 3rd or 4th time taking her out. I'm a little afraid of color transfer I guess sigh.


I've used her only about 2 times more than you  You are right on the fear of color transfer though I think a bit of awareness is sufficient  There will be plenty of opportunity to bring this pretty one out given the warmer weather approaching!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Nice chameleon! I scrolled upwards and saw the 2nd photos first, and thought that was your bronze mini for a sec





Arielgal said:


> You look so poise today with the metallic purple . Very nice greyish purple hue!





Miss CC said:


> This bag is a dream!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





chicnfab said:


> Stunning babe!


Thank you all for your lovely words!!! This bag got SO much praise and admiration today.  It is even more beautiful in person and I am thrilled with it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Furniture shopping with this pink cutie
> 
> View attachment 3673634
> View attachment 3673635


You and your mini are looking very lovely, my dear!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagventures said:


> Adding this black jumbo to my casual work ensemble :flower:


Your jumbo is beautiful and looks great on you!


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> Sooo cute!!





Rami00 said:


> The cutest shot ever!



Lol thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## nicole0612

yinnie said:


> Two of my babies [emoji12]
> View attachment 3673733



OMG Baby Feet!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Two beautiful little wonders indeed!


----------



## nicole0612

Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673688



This shot is so much fun!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371



This bag is sophisticated and dreamy at the same time. You look gorgeous as always [emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> business outside, party on the inside!


Beyond stunning!  Perfection


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Furniture shopping with this pink cutie
> 
> View attachment 3673634
> View attachment 3673635


How perfect are these pics?!!! LOVE! Super excited for you on your upcoming move & yay to furniture shopping!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Out with boy to catch a movie  thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3672696


You look AMAZING...that Boy was made for you dear! Awesome pic!


----------



## Kendie26

To ALL of you fine chanel loves.....i don't want to hog the thread any more as I've missed a few days & catching up...you ALL look DIVINE & such a ton of AMAZING pics!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> You look AMAZING...that Boy was made for you dear! Awesome pic!


Thank you, sweet Kendie ❤❤❤ Hope you have a restful weekend n put up some of ur awesome shots when u r free !  Ur beautiful reissue perhaps...spring is here n let there be colour


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> business outside, party on the inside!


Wow this is the most clear photo of bling bling I've seen so far and I love it! Been looking out for something like it ever since I saw yours but so far I only saw black and not this shimmery blue which I LOVE.

At the same time, I can't help but admit that my eyes went directly to the corners of your other bag and amazed at how impeccable they are!


----------



## PinkPeonies

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful cardigan, is that your handiwork? it's lovely



Thank you! It is, first time knitting a piece of clothing.


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> Wow this is the most clear photo of bling bling I've seen so far and I love it! Been looking out for something like it ever since I saw yours but so far I only saw black and not this shimmery blue which I LOVE.
> 
> At the same time, I can't help but admit that my eyes went directly to the corners of your other bag and amazed at how impeccable they are!


Thank you so much. I am so glad that I grabbed it. I remember there were two other girls staring at it while I had it in my hands at the boutique. I hope you find your right blingy bag soon


----------



## Bagventures

Dextersmom said:


> Your jumbo is beautiful and looks great on you!


Thank you Dextersmom!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371


What a gorgeous ml lamb! You look beautiful!


----------



## GiannaCC

On my way to Kindergarten


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

charlie_c said:


> Trying dirty pink with so black boy bag
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31270184/
> 
> View attachment 3673726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673727



Your leg look slender and so beautiful! Sorry for off topic and I am not big fan of boy bag but i really love your look. May I ask how tall are you if you dont mind?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

yinnie said:


> Two of my babies [emoji12]
> View attachment 3673733


What a cute pic!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Aileenlnbh said:


> loving this new green mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660799


Cool mini!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel7Chanel said:


> What a gorgeous ml lamb! You look beautiful!





nicole0612 said:


> This bag is sophisticated and dreamy at the same time. You look gorgeous as always [emoji4]


Thank you so much, Chanel7Chanel and Nicole!!


----------



## chicnfab

With chanel earrings today (I don't think it's visible) hehehehehe.. happy Friday everyone


----------



## Ketaki

Can't get enough of my so black. I really should give my other bags some love too. Maybe next week!


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today (I don't think it's visible) hehehehehe.. happy Friday everyone



Beautiful & effortlessly stunning!!!    You look so happy!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> How perfect are these pics?!!! LOVE! Super excited for you on your upcoming move & yay to furniture shopping!



Thank you sweet kendie!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today (I don't think it's visible) hehehehehe.. happy Friday everyone



Love the outfit!!  Happy Friday!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Beautiful & effortlessly stunning!!!    You look so happy!


Thank you dear!! Very happy


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Love the outfit!!  Happy Friday!!


Happy Friday dear! Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today (I don't think it's visible) hehehehehe.. happy Friday everyone


You are always perfection head to toe girl but I especially love all your recent mods w/ your super sweet SMILE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Ketaki said:


> Can't get enough of my so black. I really should give my other bags some love too. Maybe next week!
> 
> View attachment 3674434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674435
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674436


You look REALLY GREAT Ketaki!! I love your so black w/ each of these outfits.....work that bag girl!! Love your hair too....you're beautiful!


----------



## s2_steph

Chanel earrings today!! From Cruise 17 collection


----------



## charlie_c

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Your leg look slender and so beautiful! Sorry for off topic and I am not big fan of boy bag but i really love your look. May I ask how tall are you if you dont mind?



Thank you! I'm 5'4"


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You are always perfection head to toe girl but I especially love all your recent mods w/ your super sweet SMILE!!!


You guys are one of the reasons I smile.. and chanel of course! Thank you dearest Kendie!


----------



## charlie_c

So black small boy with stars! 

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31273120/


----------



## jax818

Taking my boy out today.  He gets lonely.  Happy Friday!


----------



## goldenfountain

It's a mini and espadrilles kind of day  the weather's so great for a Saturday!


----------



## Arielgal

charlie_c said:


> So black small boy with stars!
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31273120/
> 
> View attachment 3674744
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674746



Looks great when worn over shoulder too! The proportion is just nice


----------



## yinnie

I tend to be quite repetitive with my posts... Baby feet again but with a different bag! 224 anniversary reissue [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

jax818 said:


> Taking my boy out today.  He gets lonely.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3674835



Such a pretty neutral boy [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3674889
> 
> I tend to be quite repetitive with my posts... Baby feet again but with a different bag! 224 anniversary reissue [emoji7]



Lol too cute. You may have just given me an idea for my next chanel in action shot [emoji6].


----------



## Arielgal

Arielgal said:


> Looks great when worn over shoulder too! The proportion is just nice





jax818 said:


> Taking my boy out today.  He gets lonely.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3674835



Nice neutral! What colour is it? Looks like greyish beige?


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Love how your camera case pops against your outfit. Looking gorgeous!! [emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look fantastic!!  I adore this red beauty of yours!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## Bibi25260

CClovesbags said:


> Jumbo with Hermes carmen keychain
> View attachment 3673328


A classic beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to work (plus a bonus shot in my office chair) with my metallic dark purple M/L lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673369
> View attachment 3673371


Stunning bag! Perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Furniture shopping with this pink cutie
> 
> View attachment 3673634
> View attachment 3673635


Indeed a cutie!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673688


Beautiful shade of red!


----------



## Bibi25260

yinnie said:


> Two of my babies [emoji12]
> View attachment 3673733


Aww  cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today (I don't think it's visible) hehehehehe.. happy Friday everyone


Your earings are classy and love your top and entire outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ketaki said:


> Can't get enough of my so black. I really should give my other bags some love too. Maybe next week!
> 
> View attachment 3674434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674435
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674436


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Classic Beauty Bibi!!! I need something leopard print badly, and of course a nice RED Chanel wouldn't hurt either


Thank you dear!
What how is that possible that you don't have a Chanel red bag?! It took me a while to get my hands on these reds.
Of course you need something leopard, it's such a fun accent, I only have this top, booties and belt.


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3674999


You are so "killin' it" Bibi...love it all!


----------



## Kendie26

Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675073


Miss Grey caviar always looks soooo good (I like that she can look cool too!)  I hope you had a great time at dinner.  It's been a bit boring for me as you know where we haven't gone out for fun for quite a little bit.  Hopefully things calm down soon but at this time, I'm enjoying seeing the Chanel ladies going out and having fun - living through you guys vicariously (seriously it lifts my spirits up a bit!)


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3674999


This chevron all black is IMO the best so black classic next to the so black timeless lambskin classic from a long time ago. The so black boy is great too but still not part of the classic line yet and different so it's hard to compare that one.  This bag is beautiful!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Your earings are classy and love your top and entire outfit!


Thanks my dearest bibi!!! You make me smile ear to ear


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you dear!
> What how is that possible that you don't have a Chanel red bag?! It took me a while to get my hands on these reds.
> Of course you need something leopard, it's such a fun accent, I only have this top, booties and belt.


I have a raspberry M/L red that I love and also the recent Leo flap that is a true gorgeous red.  However, still keeping an eye out for a caviar red mini that is the right shade of red. recently passed on the current season's chevron red mini because while it looks like that shade in photos, it's definitely a tomato red and leans on the orange side (I brought my Leo that day and side by side you can see it instantly). Red is tricky with Chanel and their colors are such Chameleons.  However, like yours, once you find one in the shade you love, it's just instant love. I always love seeing red Chanels in action 
I am officially on the look out for leopard print accent items. I'm thinking a belt for sure, and haven't decided what style of shoes (pumps/boots) but will keep my mind open for now as I'm sure when I see the "right" ones I'll know it.


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675073



Love this grey caviar. It has a slight bluish tone in photos ! It's a great alternative to black n much less common


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love this grey caviar. It has a slight bluish tone in photos ! It's a great alternative to black n much less common





Vanana said:


> Miss Grey caviar always looks soooo good (I like that she can look cool too!)  I hope you had a great time at dinner.  It's been a bit boring for me as you know where we haven't gone out for fun for quite a little bit.  Hopefully things calm down soon but at this time, I'm enjoying seeing the Chanel ladies going out and having fun - living through you guys vicariously (seriously it lifts my spirits up a bit!)


Thank you Sweeties!! Yes Arielgal dearest, this grey has strong blue undertones, especially in certain lighting but when you see it in person it's def grey...truly unique chameleon.
THinking of you dear V....hang tough little mama!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You are so "killin' it" Bibi...love it all!


Thank you, you're so sweet!  


Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675073


Your miss grey is beautiful! Hope your dinner was great.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> This chevron all black is IMO the best so black classic next to the so black timeless lambskin classic from a long time ago. The so black boy is great too but still not part of the classic line yet and different so it's hard to compare that one.  This bag is beautiful!


Thanks! I agree!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I have a raspberry M/L red that I love and also the recent Leo flap that is a true gorgeous red.  However, still keeping an eye out for a caviar red mini that is the right shade of red. recently passed on the current season's chevron red mini because while it looks like that shade in photos, it's definitely a tomato red and leans on the orange side (I brought my Leo that day and side by side you can see it instantly). Red is tricky with Chanel and their colors are such Chameleons.  However, like yours, once you find one in the shade you love, it's just instant love. I always love seeing red Chanels in action
> I am officially on the look out for leopard print accent items. I'm thinking a belt for sure, and haven't decided what style of shoes (pumps/boots) but will keep my mind open for now as I'm sure when I see the "right" ones I'll know it.


Ooohh how could I forget your new red Leo bag?! Now that's a beauty also! Hope a red caviar will come soon.
It me took also a while to find the right leopard booties and I waited for the sale, but a pair of leopard pumps would be nice too


----------



## charlie_c

Arielgal said:


> Looks great when worn over shoulder too! The proportion is just nice



I don't really wear it like that myself, but I'm sure others would like to see how it looks


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3674999


You rock bibi!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675073


How's everything tasting??  Ohhh your bag is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Marlee

At the garden center today with my patent M/L flap  Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> How's everything tasting??  Ohhh your bag is sooo beautiful!


Everything tastes amazing/better when there's a Chanel sitting nearby right?! Haha


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning bag! Perfect with your outfit!


Thank you, Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3674999


Stunning everything!!!


----------



## deb68nc

I was playing around with the mini straps and like that you can tie it under and wear it shoulder or by hand...


----------



## tv_vt1809

Pink calfskin medium classic flap with lovely chevron


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3674999



One of my fav reissues!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Everything tastes amazing/better when there's a Chanel sitting nearby right?! Haha


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675073



Miss grey caviar is beautiful as always. Hope you had a great dinner!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Marlee said:


> At the garden center today with my patent M/L flap  Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675225



Love everything about this photo!!  The cf and background [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

tv_vt1809 said:


> Pink calfskin medium classic flap with lovely chevron


This flap is divine, looks so perfect on you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/miss grey caviar CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675073


This bag is magnificent, LOVE  it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with all black, scarf and necklace.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3674999


What a timeless beauty!!!!! I really love your necklace too!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!

Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> At the garden center today with my patent M/L flap  Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675225


She blends in very well


----------



## chicnfab

tv_vt1809 said:


> Pink calfskin medium classic flap with lovely chevron


Perfect


----------



## tv_vt1809

chicnfab said:


> Perfect


Thank you!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Auvina15 said:


> This flap is divine, looks so perfect on you!!!


Thanks so much for your kind words dear


----------



## Marlee

Miss CC said:


> Love everything about this photo!!  The cf and background [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks!  I love your chevron flap!! 



chicnfab said:


> She blends in very well



I thought so too!


----------



## truluvchanel

Reissue 227, the best day to day bag!


----------



## mia1103

tv_vt1809 said:


> Pink calfskin medium classic flap with lovely chevron




Love this look!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This bag is magnificent, LOVE  it!!!





Miss CC said:


> Miss grey caviar is beautiful as always. Hope you had a great dinner!! [emoji173]️


Smooches & thanks to you 2 beauties! Xox


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!
> 
> Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3675472


Ahhhhhh BABY FEET!!! You & yinnie are making me jealy!! Love being twins w/ you on this pink beauty girlfriend!


----------



## CClovesbags

At my sister's in law's bridal shower


----------



## jax818

Miss CC said:


> Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!
> 
> Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3675472



Omg!  Those chubby legs! Too cute! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Oh....and the mini is cute too! [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Mod shot at the Peller estates, Niagara on the lake!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!
> 
> Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3675472


Super adorable!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Wedding date night .


----------



## charlie_c

Back to basics today 

More mods here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31276056/


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Super adorable!!!





jax818 said:


> Omg!  Those chubby legs! Too cute! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Oh....and the mini is cute too! [emoji8]





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh BABY FEET!!! You & yinnie are making me jealy!! Love being twins w/ you on this pink beauty girlfriend!



Thank you ladies so much!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> Wedding date night .
> View attachment 3675973
> 
> View attachment 3675975



Soooo gorgeous!!!  We're no longer twinsies on all of our minis [emoji33].


----------



## Bagventures

My one & only Boy is getting some attention today


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagventures said:


> My one & only Boy is getting some attention today


Your Boy looks great on you!! I can't pull it off, though I have tried.  They just don't look good on me.  Also love the color of your blouse.


----------



## Bagventures

Dextersmom said:


> Your Boy looks great on you!! I can't pull it off, though I have tried.  They just don't look good on me.  Also love the color of your blouse.



Thanks for your kind words! If you think I could pull it off then of course you could too....


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!!  We're no longer twinsies on all of our minis [emoji33].


Lol.... I know haha.... but we are somewhat twinsies in moving to our new homes as well.  Mine is under remodeling and life has been too crazy to rotate my CC babies.  I have been loving and admiring everyone's action post here


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> Lol.... I know haha.... but we are somewhat twinsies in moving to our new homes as well.  Mine is under remodeling and life has been too crazy to rotate my CC babies.  I have been loving and admiring everyone's action post here



Nice!!!  I'm sure it's been crazy. Anything to do with moving/remodeling is stressful. 

Well we could continue to be twinsies if I get the red mini and you get the blue lol. Very tempted after seeing your beautiful photos. Must resist......


----------



## nuaimi

charlie_c said:


> Back to basics today
> 
> More mods here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31276056/
> 
> View attachment 3675979
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675980



Lucky girl you finally get it. Beautiful bag enjoy it. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> My one & only Boy is getting some attention today


Your Boy looks fantastic on you....love the size/super chic! Pretty background too!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Wedding date night .
> View attachment 3675973
> 
> View attachment 3675975


Total stunner! Love it paired with your pretty black & white skirt(or dress)...hope you had a blast & best luck w/ your upcoming move! I know at least 3 of you fine chanel lovers going through that right now


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Total stunner! Love it paired with your pretty black & white skirt(or dress)...hope you had a blast & best luck w/ your upcoming move! I know at least 3 of you fine chanel lovers going through that right now


Thank you, Kendie26.  It was a very lovely evening.  I love how the tomato red changes to a darker red ( a true red minus the dark orange undertones) as the sun sets.  I'm waiting for the release of a perfect true red to get in the medium size.


----------



## shazzabongo

Light pink/nude WOC in Paris + Barcelona


----------



## shazzabongo

CClovesbags said:


> At my sister's in law's bridal shower
> View attachment 3675605


LOVE the classic


----------



## Bagventures

Kendie26 said:


> Your Boy looks fantastic on you....love the size/super chic! Pretty background too!



Thank you Kendie26! Only wish I could have real flowers in the garden right now as my background. Your mod shots are always so inspiring.... :heartbeat:


----------



## charlie_c

nuaimi said:


> Lucky girl you finally get it. Beautiful bag enjoy it. [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> Lol too cute. You may have just given me an idea for my next chanel in action shot [emoji6].



Lol please bring on more baby feet!!! Love to see them [emoji188]


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!
> 
> Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3675472



Lol! Gorgeous baby legs and beautiful mini! How old is your little one?


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel boy.. blessed Sunday to everyone


----------



## snowing may

Finally spring...love is in the air


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Chanel champagne gold brooch and aged gold pendant out today...


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> My one & only Boy is getting some attention today


Love your boy and your big smile


----------



## Chanel923

snowing may said:


> Finally spring...love is in the air


Love is definitely in the air in that pic.  I love Chanel flowers


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> Lol! Gorgeous baby legs and beautiful mini! How old is your little one?





yinnie said:


> Lol please bring on more baby feet!!! Love to see them [emoji188]



He will turn 9 months in a few days and is a chubster [emoji38]. How about your little one?  I remember you being preggo when it was super hot in AU?  Bet you were so glad when u delivered lol. Yay to more baby feet [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Chanel boy.. blessed Sunday to everyone



Love your outfit and boy!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Love your outfit and boy!!! [emoji173]️


Oohhh thank you


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Chanel boy.. blessed Sunday to everyone


Striking navy boy! Looking good chicnfab


----------



## missaudrie

First outing with my coco handle!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Striking navy boy! Looking good chicnfab


Thanks dear.. we just love our boys right??


----------



## kulasa87

With my Deauville tote today.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Chanel boy.. blessed Sunday to everyone


What a pretty look!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> What a pretty look!!


Thanks my dearest dm!


----------



## Pisces82

First day out with this beauty


----------



## charlie_c

Date night

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31279305/


----------



## Arielgal

charlie_c said:


> Date night
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31279305/
> 
> View attachment 3677119
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677120


Pretty girly look with an attitude ! The bag n boots made the outfit edgy


----------



## M.Dressler

With my 14C mini


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> You rock bibi!


Thank you!


Dextersmom said:


> Stunning everything!!!


Thank you! 


Miss CC said:


> One of my fav reissues!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

tv_vt1809 said:


> Pink calfskin medium classic flap with lovely chevron


A beauty and perfect with your coat!


----------



## Bibi25260

M.Dressler said:


> With my 14C mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677198


A little gem, love your blouse!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> What a timeless beauty!!!!! I really love your necklace too!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!
> 
> Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3675472


Aww indeed cuties!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Chanel boy.. blessed Sunday to everyone


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

missaudrie said:


> First outing with my coco handle!
> 
> View attachment 3676885


Beautiful bag and color! Nice view!


----------



## Bibi25260

Pisces82 said:


> First day out with this beauty


A beauty, perfect with your outfit which I love.


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> Date night
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31279305/
> 
> View attachment 3677119
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677120


Love your look!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!


Thanks girl!


----------



## chicnfab

Pisces82 said:


> First day out with this beauty


Ohh such a sweet bag!


----------



## Alexa67

Chanel923 said:


> Wedding date night .
> View attachment 3675973
> 
> View attachment 3675975



I absolute adore this bag   
And your Outfit is lovely


----------



## pixel_munchkin

going out for brunch


----------



## ccbaggirl89

missaudrie said:


> First outing with my coco handle!
> 
> View attachment 3676885


great bag and great shot. i was raised there, so i got a bit homesick seeing this


----------



## Chanel923

Alexa67 said:


> I absolute adore this bag
> And your Outfit is lovely


Thank you Alexa67.  It's so romantic and sexy paired with a lace dress.  DH asked if it was an old bag and I said yes .... hehe little does he know.


----------



## Alexa67

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you Alexa67.  It's so romantic and sexy paired with a lace dress.  DH asked if it was an old bag and I said yes .... hehe little does he know.


 Yes, good answer, so I'll sleep better 
Okay but now we are under us / bag addicted TPF's . Is this one from the s17 collection? I asked my boutique a few month ago to call me if they get a red or a middle blue one. Till now it seams in Europe nothing came in. But I think I should take a call tomorrow again.


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww indeed cuties!



Thank you Bibi!!


----------



## bfly

Today at the mall.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my So Black Boy today [emoji3]


----------



## Chanel923

Alexa67 said:


> Yes, good answer, so I'll sleep better
> Okay but now we are under us / bag addicted TPF's . Is this one from the s17 collection? I asked my boutique a few month ago to call me if they get a red or a middle blue one. Till now it seams in Europe nothing came in. But I think I should take a call tomorrow again.


Lol, Yes, it's is about 1week "old".  Here is the tag info. It finally made it to US.  Good luck, dear.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

On our way home from work ❤️


----------



## San2222

Love my new coco handle


----------



## Chanel923

San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894


Just gorgeous on you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894


the bag is a perfect fit for your frame, you look wonderful!


----------



## Vanana

Had to carry around lots of paperwork today so took my calfskin French Riviera Casual tote with me


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Had to carry around lots of paperwork today so took my calfskin French Riviera Casual tote with me
> View attachment 3677952


Stunning @Vanana !


----------



## Miss CC

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> On our way home from work [emoji173]️



That color really pops. Love it!!


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Had to carry around lots of paperwork today so took my calfskin French Riviera Casual tote with me
> View attachment 3677952



Love this look Vanana!!


----------



## Miss CC

San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894



The coco handle looks perfect on you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Emerson

Lovely! Is yours the mini or small? 


San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894


----------



## San2222

Emerson said:


> Lovely! Is yours the mini?


It's the small size.


----------



## Pisces82

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty, perfect with your outfit which I love.


Thank you!


----------



## Pisces82

chicnfab said:


> Ohh such a sweet bag!


Yes it's sooo beautiful in person!


----------



## charlie_c

San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894



The bag is perfect for you! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look!



Thank you


----------



## charlie_c

Adding bright color on Monday

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31282260/


----------



## nicole0612

charlie_c said:


> Adding bright color on Monday
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31282260/
> 
> View attachment 3678205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678207



I love how you paired it with the vibrant sweater for contrast!


----------



## nicole0612

San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894



You look gorgeous!


----------



## yinnie

Miss CC said:


> He will turn 9 months in a few days and is a chubster [emoji38]. How about your little one?  I remember you being preggo when it was super hot in AU?  Bet you were so glad when u delivered lol. Yay to more baby feet [emoji173]️



Love the baby chubs! Boys seem to be more chubby and eat lots (at lease it's the case for my son compared to my daughter anyway!) lol yes it was the hottest summer on record and was not fun being pregnant so glad to have him out! Can't believe that was 2 months ago, time flies (or you lose track of time when you lack sleep?!) not long before your babe turns 1!! Let's bring on more baby feet with chanel (to make sure we keep using our chanels!)


----------



## yinnie

So lucky to have had a date with my lovely mum today without the kids (albeit only 1hr) and we got to enjoy a coffee with lemon meringue tart


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Stunning @Vanana !





Miss CC said:


> Love this look Vanana!!



Thank you


----------



## Alexa67

Miss CC said:


> Casual day out with my two cuties. Happy Saturday everyone!!
> Thanks @yinnie for the inspo [emoji38]
> View attachment 3675472



Dear Miss CC, that's truly a sweet and cute picture. Baby legs and the quilting's form your nice FB are both sooo puffy


----------



## LuckyBitch

Vanana said:


> Had to carry around lots of paperwork today so took my calfskin French Riviera Casual tote with me
> View attachment 3677952


Twins! I have this exact bag. It's such a beauty and suits you perfectly.


----------



## Vanana

LuckyBitch said:


> Twins! I have this exact bag. It's such a beauty and suits you perfectly.


Wow! this is the first time I "encounter" a twin on this bag!!! I was crazy obsessive about it after seeing it on Diane Kruger even though I'm a small handbag gal typically. Hunted it down at brand new condition finally.  It's my only Chanel tote, and the only tote I would use at this point for the rare occasions when I needed space. Such a user friendly and practical bag too! Soft gorgeous leather, low key subtle hardware and super sturdy - can't be happier to be twins with you!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thank you so much!


Miss CC said:


> That color really pops. Love it!!


----------



## Marlee

At Zara during my lunch break with my Boy


----------



## Zucnarf

View attachment 3678840


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## Sparkletastic

yinnie said:


> So lucky to have had a date with my lovely mum today without the kids (albeit only 1hr) and we got to enjoy a coffee with lemon meringue tart
> View attachment 3678264


So cute. And your bag matches your treats!


----------



## Miss CC

Alexa67 said:


> Dear Miss CC, that's truly a sweet and cute picture. Baby legs and the quilting's form your nice FB are both sooo puffy



Thank you Alexa!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> So lucky to have had a date with my lovely mum today without the kids (albeit only 1hr) and we got to enjoy a coffee with lemon meringue tart
> View attachment 3678264



The drinks look delish and so does your mini!! [emoji39]


----------



## charlie_c

nicole0612 said:


> I love how you paired it with the vibrant sweater for contrast!



Thank you! I finally know why this so black didn't have me at first sight. I'm used to wearing clothings in basic colors, but accessorize with different style and color shoes/bags/jewelry. I can't do that with this so black at all. Gotta go the opposite way.


----------



## charlie_c

yinnie said:


> So lucky to have had a date with my lovely mum today without the kids (albeit only 1hr) and we got to enjoy a coffee with lemon meringue tart
> View attachment 3678264



Love everything in this picture!


----------



## goldenfountain

Switching up my card holder 

It struck me by surprise when yesterday i dropped a few drops of water which resulted in tiny black stains (which freaked me out!), but the lambskin leather completely dissolved the water!! Now it looks stainless!


----------



## Sparkletastic

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3679286
> 
> 
> Switching up my card holder
> 
> It struck me by surprise when yesterday i dropped a few drops of water which resulted in tiny black stains (which freaked me out!), but the lambskin leather completely dissolved the water!! Now it looks stainless!


Yay!  That's a gorgeous card holder. 

I find lambskin to be much more durable than people think. I'm glad your water drops disappeared.


----------



## goldenfountain

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!  That's a gorgeous card holder.
> 
> I find lambskin to be much more durable than people think. I'm glad your water drops disappeared.



Thanks!! Yea im still in the process of learning how to care for lambskin (most of my Chanel slgs are lambskin now, and 3 of my bags are, i realise haha). 

I think because lambskin is untreated leather, it tends to age graciously! Yea i had a big PHEW when they disappeared. Glad I waited and didnt rub it crazily when it happened!


----------



## charlie_c

OOTD with so black small boy

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31285409/


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Had to carry around lots of paperwork today so took my calfskin French Riviera Casual tote with me
> View attachment 3677952


Gorgeous tote, perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

When there are possible rain showers I can always rely on this Coco Cocoon tote, camelia brooch to spice it up a bit.


----------



## Buttercup118

San2222 said:


> Love my new coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677893
> View attachment 3677894



You've convinced me to get one. Maybe in a burgundy red for fall? You look gorgeous!


----------



## kkfiregirl

yinnie said:


> Love the baby chubs! Boys seem to be more chubby and eat lots (at lease it's the case for my son compared to my daughter anyway!) lol yes it was the hottest summer on record and was not fun being pregnant so glad to have him out! Can't believe that was 2 months ago, time flies (or you lose track of time when you lack sleep?!) not long before your babe turns 1!! Let's bring on more baby feet with chanel (to make sure we keep using our chanels!)



Yes boys do eat more! & pee more too [emoji23]


----------



## chicnfab

Gloomy Wednesday with my chanel duo flap... have a great day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> When there are possible rain showers I can always rely on this Coco Cocoon tote, camelia brooch to spice it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3679770


You look amazing and what a great bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Gloomy Wednesday with my chanel duo flap... have a great day!


Hello pretty friend!! I love this bag so much!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Hello pretty friend!! I love this bag so much!


Thanks my lovely friend dex! Everytime I'm using her it reminds me of you!!!! Have a great day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949


awesome - 2 classic beauties


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949


Ohhh my stunning friend! I love everything! You're truly an inspiration!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949


Love this look! So classy DM


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> When there are possible rain showers I can always rely on this Coco Cocoon tote, camelia brooch to spice it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3679770


Casual yet elegant. Also love love the camellia pin


----------



## Vanana

Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .

Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me. 

Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.

This would have to do for now


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116



Ohhh I love your top and my favorite boy ever!!!  I wish I was into Chanel at that time [emoji24]. Oh and it looks green in the second photo?


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949



Looking really classy my dear [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Gloomy Wednesday with my chanel duo flap... have a great day!



Love the chain on this flap. Really edgy and cool! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> When there are possible rain showers I can always rely on this Coco Cocoon tote, camelia brooch to spice it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3679770



Looks like a perfect and functional bag for rainy weather. And gorgeous brooch!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


Love everything about the pic.  And the shoes?


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Love the chain on this flap. Really edgy and cool! [emoji173]️


Yeahhh thank you.. my only edgy bag.. hehehe


----------



## San2222

Buttercup118 said:


> You've convinced me to get one. Maybe in a burgundy red for fall? You look gorgeous!


Thank you so much dear! I know you will love it just as much as I do. Not many chanel purses have the option of hand carry. With this price range, def a great versatile piece.


----------



## FancyPants77

Bibi25260 said:


> When there are possible rain showers I can always rely on this Coco Cocoon tote, camelia brooch to spice it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3679770



Gorgeous!!! Looks stunning on you


----------



## Ashleym

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


Wow you look amazing!!!


----------



## Ashleym

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949


great outfit!  Love it


----------



## ZoeyZhou

With my vintage Diana flap


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949


I love this look! N you look so different with your hair done up! ❤❤❤❤ n the shoes bring a casual mix to the look!


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


This pretty boy instantly glams up the outfit!   love the sheen n the light it reflects ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

My first reissue! 



I love this practical size  so much space inside!


----------



## charlie_c

Jeans with bright shiny pumps

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31288175/


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


Fab! Just fab!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> My first reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3680468
> 
> I love this practical size  so much space inside!


She's stunning babe!!!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> She's stunning babe!!!


Thank you sweet chicnfab!


----------



## Miss CC

Arielgal said:


> My first reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3680468
> 
> I love this practical size  so much space inside!



What a beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> I love this look! N you look so different with your hair done up! ❤❤❤❤ n the shoes bring a casual mix to the look!





Vanana said:


> awesome - 2 classic beauties





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my stunning friend! I love everything! You're truly an inspiration!





Chanel923 said:


> Love this look! So classy DM





Miss CC said:


> Looking really classy my dear [emoji173]️





Ashleym said:


> great outfit!  Love it


Thank you all so much for your lovely comments!! i appreciate it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> My first reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3680468
> 
> I love this practical size  so much space inside!


I LOVE this bag on you....and the color is beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


You look beautiful tonight.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing and what a great bag!!


Thank you, you're so sweet!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic lambskin beauty.
> View attachment 3679949


Looking lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Gloomy Wednesday with my chanel duo flap... have a great day!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Casual yet elegant. Also love love the camellia pin


Thank you for your sweet words!



Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116



You look so stunning, chic and elegant! LOVE everything esp your top!


----------



## Bibi25260

ZoeyZhou said:


> With my vintage Diana flap
> 
> View attachment 3680330


Your bag still looks beautiful, love your top!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> My first reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3680468
> 
> I love this practical size  so much space inside!


Congrats on your first reissue, it's a timeless beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> Jeans with bright shiny pumps
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31288175/
> 
> View attachment 3680480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680481


Love your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on your first reissue, it's a timeless beauty!!


I agree Bibi25260!


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> This would have to do for now
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116



Tres chic, Dear Vanana. black and white great in each kind. Your shirt is sweet with the scarf made as a loop is jummy. Your black jacket is just tdf.
And on black the rainbow boy is an eyecatcher.


----------



## Alexa67

ZoeyZhou said:


> With my vintage Diana flap
> View attachment 3680330



I absolutely love this bag. I my favourite vintage bag she is a Chanel masterpiece.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks


----------



## chicnfab

ZoeyZhou said:


> With my vintage Diana flap
> 
> View attachment 3680330


Timeless bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you, you're so sweet!
> 
> Looking lovely!


Thank you!!


----------



## charlie_c

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your casual chic outfit!



Thank you! Was trying to model how silver can be worn casually too. With the beautiful silver caviar lately, many ladies are tempted but hesitant.


----------



## liz_

loving my shopping tote


----------



## Auvina15

This mini Coco handle is with me today for her very first time!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


I love your blouse!


----------



## Miss CC

Auvina15 said:


> This mini Coco handle is with me today for her very first time!!!
> 
> View attachment 3681128



You and your coco handle look super cute [emoji173]️. 

Any idea how the mini coco compares in size to a rect mini?


----------



## Miss CC

charlie_c said:


> Jeans with bright shiny pumps
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31288175/
> 
> View attachment 3680480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680481



Love all your mod shots!!


----------



## charlie_c

Miss CC said:


> Love all your mod shots!!



Thank you so much


----------



## Auvina15

Miss CC said:


> You and your coco handle look super cute [emoji173]️.
> 
> Any idea how the mini coco compares in size to a rect mini?


Thank you so much Miss CC!! I don't own a rect mini(only square minis and m/l) so I'm not sure but I think it's pretty the same, it holds more than my squares!!


----------



## charlie_c

Grey with silver pumps is perfect for the so black boy too!

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31291475/


----------



## Phiomega

Look who accompanied me in short biz class trip...


----------



## clevercat

Stopping for a coffee break between meetings. Plum 227


----------



## pixel_munchkin

clevercat said:


> Stopping for a coffee break between meetings. Plum 227
> View attachment 3681928


Oooo that's pretty


----------



## fashionaddict9

Headed to the airport and off to NYC!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caviar bronze mini.


----------



## pfsheen

Vanana said:


> Purple rainbow boy
> View attachment 3652041


How's the wear & tear on your boy bag? it's stunning.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064


Beautiful! Another chamelon mini, looks purplish  i love the metallics n their subtle sheens! ❤❤❤


----------



## Handbaglover808

Phiomega said:


> Look who accompanied me in short biz class trip...
> View attachment 3681888


BeautifulIs this the small or large size?


----------



## Vanana

pfsheen said:


> How's the wear & tear on your boy bag? it's stunning.


Thank you. No wear and no tear although I wear it quite frequently and really not being that careful with it (because I know it's quite sturdy). I would rate its sturdiness similar to the aged calfskin of the reissues.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064


Ohhh that kimono and your bag


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064


Love seeing the bronze and REALLY wish I have one - it's perfect, versatile and sturdy metallic!  I would like wear it all the time even over a black caviar because it literally matches everything but kicks it up a notch!


----------



## zeronohiya

Classic Chanel denim[emoji7]


----------



## zeronohiya

Vintage mini[emoji7]


----------



## Bagventures

Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'! 
Happy Friday!!!


----------



## zeronohiya

Last one...grey reissue[emoji7]


----------



## Bagventures

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682295
> 
> 
> Last one...grey reissue[emoji7]



I love this dark Gray, such a carefree bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Love seeing the bronze and REALLY wish I have one - it's perfect, versatile and sturdy metallic!  I would like wear it all the time even over a black caviar because it literally matches everything but kicks it up a notch!


Thank you Vanana, and I agree wholeheartedly!  It is a great neutral, while being special and care free at the same time. 


Arielgal said:


> Beautiful! Another chamelon mini, looks purplish  i love the metallics n their subtle sheens! ❤❤❤


Thank you, sweet Arielgal!!  For me, metallics = no common sense. 



chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that kimono and your bag


Thank you so much, darling chicnfab!


----------



## Chanel923

Bagventures said:


> Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'!
> Happy Friday!!!


Oh no, not loud at all...just gorgeous


----------



## Chanel923

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682295
> 
> 
> Last one...grey reissue[emoji7]


Love this color


----------



## missconvy

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682295
> 
> 
> Last one...grey reissue[emoji7]



Just gorgeous!


----------



## FancyPants77

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3681037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my shopping tote



What a beauty!! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## FancyPants77

Bagventures said:


> Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'!
> Happy Friday!!!



Happy Friday, and this bag looks terrific on you! Love the color


----------



## charlie_c

Casual Friday

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31294386/


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064


You look fabulous as always, my dearest friend!!! And your bronze mini is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

charlie_c said:


> Casual Friday
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31294386/
> 
> View attachment 3682593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682595


So beautiful and very stylish!!!


----------



## Auvina15

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682292
> 
> 
> Vintage mini[emoji7]


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Auvina15

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682295
> 
> 
> Last one...grey reissue[emoji7]


Love love this timeless piece!


----------



## Auvina15

Bagventures said:


> Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'!
> Happy Friday!!!


Yes it looks so perfect and gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Miss CC

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682295
> 
> 
> Last one...grey reissue[emoji7]



Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064



Beautiful bronze mini!!  Love how it goes with everything [emoji173]️


----------



## aime7

Bagventures said:


> Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'!
> Happy Friday!!!


That bag looks great on you.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064


Another mini love


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Needed to dress up tonight but have 99% of my clothes in storage. .
> 
> Lucky I still have my Chanel's with me.
> 
> Old medium purple rainbow boy (looks gray in photo), prefall little black jacket, iridescent emerald brooch, classic quilted pearl beacelet, gold spiral crystal cc ring and gold camellia crystal cc earrings.
> 
> This would have to do for now
> 
> View attachment 3680115
> View attachment 3680116


"DA-YUM!!" What's a word that's BETTER than "perfection?!!!!" You are a true vision once AGAIN dearest friend. And you've been hiding those shoes from us for too long!!! So happy to hear you had such an amazing night!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> My first reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3680468
> 
> I love this practical size  so much space inside!


You look so INCREDIBLE w/ your new beauty! I soooooooo LOVE that color Arielgal! Hugest Congrats & thanks for sharing her!


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Jeans with bright shiny pumps
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31288175/
> 
> View attachment 3680480
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680481


Totally LOVE this mod.....you ALWAYS "kill it" in the best sense w/ your mods & this Boy Charlie!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This mini Coco handle is with me today for her very first time!!!
> 
> View attachment 3681128


So magnificently beautiful my sweetest friend! LOVE everything including YOU!


----------



## Bagventures

aime7 said:


> That bag looks great on you.


@Auvina15
@FancyPants77
@aime7
@Chanel923

Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## Kendie26

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682292
> 
> 
> Vintage mini[emoji7]


What an AMAZING piece/bag & such a cool pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'!
> Happy Friday!!!


You DO indeed look nice! Better than nice (& not loud at all, imho!)


----------



## Bagventures

Kendie26 said:


> You DO indeed look nice! Better than nice (& not loud at all, imho!)



Thanks hon, considering the compliment coming from my 12 year old son, 'nice' works for me any day...    Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Thanks hon, considering the compliment coming from my 12 year old son, 'nice' works for me any day...    Enjoy your weekend!


 I totally know what you mean! Love it!


----------



## Arielgal

Thanks 


Kendie26 said:


> You look so INCREDIBLE w/ your new beauty! I soooooooo LOVE that color Arielgal! Hugest Congrats & thanks for sharing her!


Thanks Kendie! It changes colour quite a bit under lighting due to its metallic sheen. But normally, its a greyish blue hue indoors. Was thinking of your Ms Grey CF when i got her n how it looks like Ms Grey .
Thanks for the inspiration with Ms Grey n reissues, Kendie!  ❤


----------



## luvallpurses

Finally the weekend!


----------



## rowy65




----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Another mini love


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful bronze mini!!  Love how it goes with everything [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3683030


Gorgeous green mini!!!


----------



## Chanel923

luvallpurses said:


> View attachment 3683005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the weekend!


Lady Luck was definitely on your side here


----------



## Chanel923

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3683030


Nice pop of color and ready for spring


----------



## Dextersmom

Metallic dark charcoal mini today.


----------



## rowy65

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today.
> View attachment 3683175


I was actually torn between this and the green chevron!  Love this pearly charcoal!


----------



## charlie_c

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful and very stylish!!!



Thank you! And comfy too


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today.
> View attachment 3683175



You look so perfect today!


----------



## chicnfab

My "me time" with my boy ohh boy.. have a great weekend!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today.
> View attachment 3683175


Totally awesome!!


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE this mod.....you ALWAYS "kill it" in the best sense w/ your mods & this Boy Charlie!



Thank you!  I'm glad everyone is liking how I dress down the boy bag


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> My "me time" with my boy ohh boy.. have a great weekend!



You look fabulous


----------



## charlie_c

Taking silver mini out for the first time 

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31296745/


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> My "me time" with my boy ohh boy.. have a great weekend!



Luv your look today! Just gorge!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Luv your look today! Just gorge!!!


Thanks my dearest @Bagventures


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> You look fabulous


Thanks babe! @charlie_c ..  your boys are gorg as well..


----------



## Bagventures

charlie_c said:


> Taking silver mini out for the first time
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> 
> I'll definitely try to keep a 'Look Book' every time I see your mod shots!! So chic!!!


----------



## shortyty

Phone holder in black chevron caviar


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> My "me time" with my boy ohh boy.. have a great weekend!


Always looking so good, Chicnfab! Like the jacket...very polished! ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today.
> View attachment 3683175


Dextersmom, think I told u before...you really look  extra AWESOME with hair done up!  N u always wear the mini so well cos u have a great height! ❤❤❤


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Always looking so good, Chicnfab! Like the jacket...very polished! ❤❤❤


Ohh thanks dear!  Your new bag!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Taking silver mini out for the first time
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31296745/
> 
> View attachment 3683323
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683324


----------



## goldenfountain

Sunday morning with the Boy..




Goes so well with the black espadrilles. They're my most comfy shoes! 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today.
> View attachment 3683175


Very understated and chic


----------



## Chanel923

charlie_c said:


> Taking silver mini out for the first time
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31296745/
> 
> View attachment 3683323
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683324


The perfect bling, especially when paired with those silver pumps.


----------



## CPA

Annabel's said:


> Chanel Double Flap Jumbo at work. There was a long period where I refrain from bringing my Chanel to work because I was afraid people at work will view me in negative light (e.g. "she is getting paid too much" etc.) However, as I spend a lot of time working, I realise I'll never use my Chanel unless I engage with it day to day. So despite all the whistles and stares, I have been bringing it to work on a daily basis.
> 
> Every time I'm too stressed at work, I turn around and see this beauty. And I realise everything will be okay. The Chanel's magic is incredibly therapeutic - must trys


I do the same!   I stare at it from time to time and it just gives me happy vibes!  I bring a different Chanel everyday.


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


>





Chanel923 said:


> The perfect bling, especially when paired with those silver pumps.



Thanks! Silver is so chic


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Very understated and chic





rowy65 said:


> I was actually torn between this and the green chevron!  Love this pearly charcoal!





charlie_c said:


> You look so perfect today!





chicnfab said:


> Totally awesome!!





Arielgal said:


> Dextersmom, think I told u before...you really look  extra AWESOME with hair done up!  N u always wear the mini so well cos u have a great height! ❤❤❤


Thank you for all of the lovely comments, my friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Taking silver mini out for the first time
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31296745/
> 
> View attachment 3683323
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683324


Looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> My "me time" with my boy ohh boy.. have a great weekend!


You and your boy are two sparkling beauties!!!


----------



## skyeskye

Weekend of falling back in love with my classic flap again.
View attachment 3683569


----------



## jiangjiang

Me & my man [emoji162][emoji148]


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You and your boy are two sparkling beauties!!!


Ohhh that's so sweet of you my friend


----------



## Pisces82

Bathroom selfie


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684116


Looking nice and breezy today Dear DM.  Love this bag.  I was late to the game on this combo.


----------



## Chanel923

Pisces82 said:


> Bathroom selfie


Beautiful color.  Loving all the colorful minis.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684116



I love this reissue so much DM!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Pisces82 said:


> Bathroom selfie



Gorgeous color!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684116


Ohh I love this one sooo much..


----------



## axelle_claire

This was my first time taking my new So Black new medium boy out to a daytime event I am so happy with this color combination and that it is caviar leather. And am loving everyone's ohoto


----------



## chicnfab

With my light pink m/l chevron flap.. have a lovely Sunday everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

axelle_claire said:


> This was my first time taking my new So Black new medium boy out to a daytime event I am so happy with this color combination and that it is caviar leather. And am loving everyone's ohoto


WOWEE, major major WOW!! You look INCREDIBLE!! What a stunning bag & picture!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With my light pink m/l chevron flap.. have a lovely Sunday everyone!


Perfectly styled as always....i love that your mods always have your signature SMILE included!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pisces82 said:


> Bathroom selfie


You look SO very pretty!!! I love your hair too!


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> With my light pink m/l chevron flap.. have a lovely Sunday everyone!



You look great!  Love the pink m/l. So feminine and pretty.


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> You look great!  Love the pink m/l. So feminine and pretty.


Ohhh that's so sweet of you


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Perfectly styled as always....i love that your mods always have your signature SMILE included!!


Ohh thanks my dearest kendie! I figured it's more easy for me just to cut my face than to put emoji lol..


----------



## chicnfab

axelle_claire said:


> This was my first time taking my new So Black new medium boy out to a daytime event I am so happy with this color combination and that it is caviar leather. And am loving everyone's ohoto


Ohhh I  everything.. your top is so gorgeous!


----------



## charlie_c

So black boy with high waisted wide leg pants with belt

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31299728/


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Ohh I love this one sooo much..





Chanel923 said:


> Looking nice and breezy today Dear DM.  Love this bag.  I was late to the game on this combo.





Miss CC said:


> I love this reissue so much DM!!  [emoji173]️


Thank you, my sweet friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With my light pink m/l chevron flap.. have a lovely Sunday everyone!


You look so fresh and pretty and your flap is dreamy!!


----------



## Chanel923

axelle_claire said:


> This was my first time taking my new So Black new medium boy out to a daytime event I am so happy with this color combination and that it is caviar leather. And am loving everyone's ohoto


Very gorgeous and sleek


----------



## Pisces82

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684116


Love this reissue!


----------



## Pisces82

Kendie26 said:


> You look SO very pretty!!! I love your hair too!


Thank you!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> With my light pink m/l chevron flap.. have a lovely Sunday everyone!


Nice! Is this a vintage collection? The CC looks bigger...❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

axelle_claire said:


> This was my first time taking my new So Black new medium boy out to a daytime event I am so happy with this color combination and that it is caviar leather. And am loving everyone's ohoto


Love ur outfit n how it paid perfectly with the so black boy! Absolutely classy


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684116


Beautiful chevron reissue with stunning gold hw..looks really good too the hw...still very nice n gold ❤❤❤ simple tank n skirt but jazzed up by the reissue! Yeah!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Nice! Is this a vintage collection? The CC looks bigger...❤❤❤


Thanks! Nope it's not vintage.. got it on nov 2013 and I believe it's 14c collection.. the bigger the better


----------



## snowing may

Making my heart bloom


----------



## Chanel923

snowing may said:


> Making my heart bloom


Beautiful pic and bag.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look so fresh and pretty and your flap is dreamy!!


Ohh thanks my dear! Ohhh your collection is a dream!!! ​


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> Making my heart bloom


That's gorgeous!!! The flowers and the bag


----------



## axelle_claire

Arielgal said:


> Love ur outfit n how it paid perfectly with the so black boy! Absolutely classy


Thank you so much, that has made my day!


----------



## axelle_claire

Chanel923 said:


> Very gorgeous and sleek


Thank you so much!  Love to have a fun community of Chanel lovers!


----------



## axelle_claire

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh I  everything.. your top is so gorgeous!


Thank you so much! It was actually rented from Rent the Runway so you can wear it too! It's a Proenza top.


----------



## axelle_claire

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, major major WOW!! You look INCREDIBLE!! What a stunning bag & picture!


Thank you so much doll, it is much appreciated  It was a fun but casual outfit to wear!


----------



## axelle_claire

chicnfab said:


> With my light pink m/l chevron flap.. have a lovely Sunday everyone!


So elegant!


----------



## chanel1212

Casual sunday with my blue boy [emoji170]


----------



## Arielgal

chanel1212 said:


> Casual sunday with my blue boy [emoji170]


Nice navy blue chanel 1212! I like this so much more than the 17p blue cos this looks more versatile! The leather is better too!


----------



## audreylhr

Casual look with my vintage Diana.


----------



## M.Dressler




----------



## Phiomega

For a casual weekend --- lunch and movie with family.... WOC is really amongst the most versatile bag!


----------



## chicnfab

axelle_claire said:


> So elegant!


Thank you


----------



## chanel1212

Arielgal said:


> Nice navy blue chanel 1212! I like this so much more than the 17p blue cos this looks more versatile! The leather is better too!



Thank you so much Arielgal and I totally agree with you! Love the 17P colour and hardware [emoji173]!


----------



## heiress-ox

Out with my Dark Beige 17P Boy over the weekend! I'm so in love with this bag!


----------



## axelle_claire

heiress-ox said:


> View attachment 3684911
> 
> 
> Out with my Dark Beige 17P Boy over the weekend! I'm so in love with this bag!


What a gorgeous color!!


----------



## UCDChick08

[emoji92]Late post[emoji92]

Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

chanel1212 said:


> Casual sunday with my blue boy [emoji170]



Love your blue boy!!


----------



## Miss CC

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976



Ooo he's gorgeous!!!  Hope you had a great birthday!!! [emoji173]️

P.s. I'm sill waiting for my mini to arrive [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Miss CC

heiress-ox said:


> View attachment 3684911
> 
> 
> Out with my Dark Beige 17P Boy over the weekend! I'm so in love with this bag!



This is a beautiful color!! Great neutral [emoji4].


----------



## FancyPants77

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976



Gorgeous bag and beautiful flowers!! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## chicnfab

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976


Ohhh that's so sweet


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976


Happy belated birthday.  Love the tulips and the boy.


----------



## Kendie26

heiress-ox said:


> View attachment 3684911
> 
> 
> Out with my Dark Beige 17P Boy over the weekend! I'm so in love with this bag!


Totally obsessed w/ this color for Boys...LOVE yours!


----------



## Kendie26

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976


Happy Belated Birthday dearest UCDChick!!! Beautiful pic & stunning way to celebrate lovely YOU!


----------



## chanel1212

Miss CC said:


> Love your blue boy!!



thank you!


----------



## UCDChick08

Miss CC said:


> Ooo he's gorgeous!!!  Hope you had a great birthday!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> P.s. I'm sill waiting for my mini to arrive [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]





FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous bag and beautiful flowers!! Happy belated birthday!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that's so sweet





Chanel923 said:


> Happy belated birthday.  Love the tulips and the boy.





Kendie26 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday dearest UCDChick!!! Beautiful pic & stunning way to celebrate lovely YOU!



Thank you everyone for your kind words and wishes!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## charlie_c

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Monday blues with so black small boy

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31303739/


----------



## jax818

With my chevron reissue woc and espadrilles today.  Sorry for the bathroom shot!


----------



## Springshine

First time wearing these


----------



## UCDChick08

charlie_c said:


> Happy birthday!!!



Thanks again, Charlie!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Zpursee

Miss CC said:


> Ohhh I love your top and my favorite boy ever!!!  I wish I was into Chanel at that time [emoji24]. Oh and it looks green in the second photo?


I know it's crazy the rainbow purple boy bag rarely looks purple most of the time, it's always a different color.  Most people who aren't familiar with the bag are kinda shocked that it changes so much from second to second... I ended up picking the green rainbow bag for my HG because of this reason, I wanted it to be a more stable shade of color.  But the purple bag is a true chameleon to behold thou.... really cool.


----------



## Miss CC

Springshine said:


> First time wearing these



Sooooo cute!!!  Whee did you score these?


----------



## Miss CC

Zpursee said:


> I know it's crazy the rainbow purple boy bag rarely looks purple most of the time, it's always a different color.  Most people who aren't familiar with the bag are kinda shocked that it changes so much from second to second... I ended up picking the green rainbow bag for my HG because of this reason, I wanted it to be a more stable shade of color.  But the purple bag is a true chameleon to behold thou.... really cool.



All the mermaid iridescent colors are gorgeous (purple, green, bronze). I wish chanel would come out with this collection again!!! [emoji24]

Did you purchase yours when it first came out?  It's beautiful love it!!


----------



## bfly

Love seeing everyone in their Chanel in action. Here is me with my camelia sandals.


----------



## charlie_c

Pretty in nude pink and silver

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31306291/


----------



## Chanel923

charlie_c said:


> Pretty in nude pink and silver
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31306291/
> 
> View attachment 3686646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686647


Looking good Charlie


----------



## Dextersmom

Dinner and a WOC.


----------



## Miss CC

charlie_c said:


> Pretty in nude pink and silver
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31306291/
> 
> View attachment 3686646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686647



So pretty!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Dinner and a WOC.
> View attachment 3686813



Yum looks delish [emoji39]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Dinner and a WOC.
> View attachment 3686813


Oh so yummy.


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Yum looks delish [emoji39]


I think it's dinner time for us, MissCC. LOL


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Dinner and a WOC.
> View attachment 3686813



This WOC sits pretty anywhere  your pasta is making me hungry


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> This WOC sits pretty anywhere  your pasta is making me hungry


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> This WOC sits pretty anywhere  your pasta is making me hungry





Miss CC said:


> Yum looks delish [emoji39]





Chanel923 said:


> Oh so yummy.


----------



## jenian

My chevron woc and my new espadrilles. Have a great day ahead everyone [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Chanel923

jenian said:


> My chevron woc and my new espadrilles. Have a great day ahead everyone [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3686909


Love your outfit, shoes and WOC


----------



## Arielgal

jenian said:


> My chevron woc and my new espadrilles. Have a great day ahead everyone [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3686909



Nice casual combo. Very refreshing!


----------



## jenian

Chanel923 said:


> Love your outfit, shoes and WOC



Thank you sweetie [emoji4]


----------



## jenian

Arielgal said:


> Nice casual combo. Very refreshing!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> This mini Coco handle is with me today for her very first time!!!
> 
> View attachment 3681128


Gorgeous bag and love your lace top!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064


Can't get enough of this bronze beauty, sad I missed it.


Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today.
> View attachment 3683175


Love this one too and love your entire outfit!


Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684116


A classic beauty and love your skirt!


Dextersmom said:


> Dinner and a WOC.
> View attachment 3686813


Both look yummy


----------



## Bibi25260

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 3682292
> 
> 
> Vintage mini[emoji7]


Still it looks very good, nice shot and nice manicure!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bagventures said:


> Just when I thought my accessory was a little 'loud' someone told me I look 'nice'!
> Happy Friday!!!


Nice? Fabulous, love the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> My "me time" with my boy ohh boy.. have a great weekend!


You look stunning again!


----------



## Bibi25260

audreylhr said:


> Casual look with my vintage Diana.
> View attachment 3684633


Wow your bag still looks very good, it's an amazing bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

M.Dressler said:


> View attachment 3684742


A classic beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

charlie_c said:


> So black boy with high waisted wide leg pants with belt
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31299728/
> 
> View attachment 3684292
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684293


High waisted wide leg paints with belt looks amazing, perfect with your lovely Boy!


charlie_c said:


> Pretty in nude pink and silver
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31306291/
> 
> View attachment 3686646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686647


Understand why you jumped off ban island, it's a beauty! And perfect with your shoes, love your look!


----------



## FunBagz

jenian said:


> My chevron woc and my new espadrilles. Have a great day ahead everyone [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3686909



Great outfit and WOC!  Your shirt is nearly identical to the one I'm wearing today (with my camel boy)!  Happy Hump-day, TPFers!


----------



## M.Dressler

Bibi25260 said:


> A classic beauty!



It definitely is! [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning again!


Thanks


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> Great outfit and WOC!  Your shirt is nearly identical to the one I'm wearing today (with my camel boy)!  Happy Hump-day, TPFers!
> View attachment 3687082



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Can't get enough of this bronze beauty, sad I missed it.
> 
> Love this one too and love your entire outfit!
> 
> A classic beauty and love your skirt!
> 
> Both look yummy


Thank you so much for your lovely comments, Bibi!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag and love your lace top!


Thank you so much dear Bibi!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Chanel923 said:


> Looking good Charlie





Miss CC said:


> So pretty!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> High waisted wide leg paints with belt looks amazing, perfect with your lovely Boy!
> 
> Understand why you jumped off ban island, it's a beauty! And perfect with your shoes, love your look!



Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## FunBagz

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!



Why thank you, Miss CC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FunBagz said:


> Great outfit and WOC!  Your shirt is nearly identical to the one I'm wearing today (with my camel boy)!  Happy Hump-day, TPFers!
> View attachment 3687082


your boy is gorgeous. great neutral


----------



## FunBagz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your boy is gorgeous. great neutral



Thanks!  It is the camel caviar from 16A.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687426


Casually chic babe!


----------



## chicnfab

A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..


----------



## FancyPants77

bfly said:


> Love seeing everyone in their Chanel in action. Here is me with my camelia sandals.
> View attachment 3686633
> View attachment 3686632
> View attachment 3686631



So pretty!!! Love the entire look. Beautiful


----------



## FancyPants77

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..



Looooove the dress and bag. So pretty!


----------



## FancyPants77

FunBagz said:


> Great outfit and WOC!  Your shirt is nearly identical to the one I'm wearing today (with my camel boy)!  Happy Hump-day, TPFers!
> View attachment 3687082



Camel is so stunning with blues. Love the look . Beautiful bag.


----------



## chicnfab

FancyPants77 said:


> Looooove the dress and bag. So pretty!


Thanks babe!!


----------



## jenian

FunBagz said:


> Great outfit and WOC!  Your shirt is nearly identical to the one I'm wearing today (with my camel boy)!  Happy Hump-day, TPFers!
> View attachment 3687082



Thanks. [emoji106][emoji4] nice outfit too and your boy looks identical to my boy in lambskin [emoji39]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687426


Lovely outfit for our lovely weather here in SoCal


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Lovely outfit for our lovely weather here in SoCal





chicnfab said:


> Casually chic babe!


Thank you so much, Chanel923 and chicnfab!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..


Beautiful girl, dress and bag!!!


----------



## Gatorgirl45

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..


Nice!! I just bought this. You wear it so well.


----------



## Gatorgirl45

Springshine said:


> First time wearing these


 Cute! Are they comfortable?


----------



## chicnfab

Gatorgirl45 said:


> Nice!! I just bought this. You wear it so well.


Ohh thanks dear!!! Zara is killing it!!!  I bet u will look stunning!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful girl, dress and bag!!!


Ohhh you're sweet!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..



Beautiful smile Chicnfab  n you are so ready for summer! ❤❤❤


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Beautiful smile Chicnfab  n you are so ready for summer! ❤❤❤


Thanks my dear! It was warm today! I live in winter wonderland that's why if there's a chance I'll snatch it.... today is like .. have a great day!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Girls night with my Chanel Lambskin WOC Golden Double CC..


----------



## Arielgal

Day out with Ms Metallic Navy Reissue! ❤






Love her subtle sheen


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Day out with Ms Metallic Navy Reissue! ❤
> View attachment 3687937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687938
> 
> 
> Love her subtle sheen


You and your bag looks so gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Day out with Ms Metallic Navy Reissue! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3687937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687938
> 
> 
> Love her subtle sheen



[emoji322]OMG SO IN LOVE WITH YOUR REISSUE! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Lambskin CF out last night [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..



[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]it all! So pretty & feminine[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## canthelpit

My first reply to this topic [emoji1] Taking my So black boy (also my first Chanel bag) with me to work today , it is very distracting as I find myself admiring him all the time ! The new medium certainly fits a lot and is not too heavy to carry but now I am a bit worried that it looks bulky on me


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Lambskin CF out last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688092
> View attachment 3688093


Beautiful puffy chevron quilts! Have you got this purse for a long time? It looks very NEW ! ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> You and your bag looks so gorgeous!





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]OMG SO IN LOVE WITH YOUR REISSUE! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## Bags_4_life

The join of the lift mirror slimmed my leg but also slimmed my jumbo, lol


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]it all! So pretty & feminine[emoji106][emoji4]


Ohh thank you my dearest kendie!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Lambskin CF out last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688092
> View attachment 3688093


She looks so fluffy !! I   Chevron they are very feminine! You wore it so well!!


----------



## chicnfab

canthelpit said:


> My first reply to this topic [emoji1] Taking my So black boy (also my first Chanel bag) with me to work today , it is very distracting as I find myself admiring him all the time ! The new medium certainly fits a lot and is not too heavy to carry but now I am a bit worried that it looks bulky on me
> View attachment 3688102


It's lovely!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bags_4_life said:


> The join of the lift mirror slimmed my leg but also slimmed my jumbo, lol
> 
> View attachment 3688114


... nevertheless you and your bag look so gorgeous


----------



## Alexa67

canthelpit said:


> My first reply to this topic [emoji1] Taking my So black boy (also my first Chanel bag) with me to work today , it is very distracting as I find myself admiring him all the time ! The new medium certainly fits a lot and is not too heavy to carry but now I am a bit worried that it looks bulky on me
> View attachment 3688102



Oh no I think it's not bulky. Perhaps it appears a bit with the tight skirt. I think if your wear the bag with the double chain, she will look more small. But your boy is very nice . So, congrats on your first Chanel


----------



## Alexa67

Bags_4_life said:


> The join of the lift mirror slimmed my leg but also slimmed my jumbo, lol
> View attachment 3688114



Haha, I also neeeeed this kind of mirror.  Hi bag twin  Actually, I have my jumbo also today with me


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Lambskin CF out last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688092
> View attachment 3688093


Wow, she is so beautiful and puffy.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Lambskin CF out last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688092
> View attachment 3688093



Oh my goodness, this sooooft looking of your bag is adorable*unfortunately there is no smiley who cuddle a bag*. I'm being so in stress the last time, bigger garden project, so not terrible stress, that I sometime just found the time to watch a few pictures here. But today no quiet watching


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Day out with Ms Metallic Navy Reissue! ❤
> View attachment 3687937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687938
> 
> 
> Love her subtle sheen


----------



## JCCL

In my passenger seats


----------



## Tuned83

On our way back from a parent and baby screening of guardians of the galaxy V2.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with Rock my Shoulder (and new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, that feel like walking on air).


----------



## hollyyih

Me and my new red mini square!


----------



## llviolet

ddebartolo said:


> In Express...gotta take advantage of this awesome mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356305



So pretty! Is it in size 226?


----------



## Kendie26

Have my So Black WOC


canthelpit said:


> My first reply to this topic [emoji1] Taking my So black boy (also my first Chanel bag) with me to work today , it is very distracting as I find myself admiring him all the time ! The new medium certainly fits a lot and is not too heavy to carry but now I am a bit worried that it looks bulky on me
> View attachment 3688102


I think it looks great on you & we understand the distracting comment..(I'm constantly staring at my Chanel's too!) I've really grown to appreciate the larger sized Boys like yours. Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 3688451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new red mini square!


TOTALLY LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS MOD!! SO FABULOUS & Big Congrats on your sweet red mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Beautiful puffy chevron quilts! Have you got this purse for a long time? It looks very NEW ! ❤❤❤





chicnfab said:


> She looks so fluffy !! I   Chevron they are very feminine! You wore it so well!!





Chanel923 said:


> Wow, she is so beautiful and puffy.





Alexa67 said:


> Oh my goodness, this sooooft looking of your bag is adorable*unfortunately there is no smiley who cuddle a bag*. I'm being so in stress the last time, bigger garden project, so not terrible stress, that I sometime just found the time to watch a few pictures here. But today no quiet watching


Thank you sweetest friends!! My puffy CF thanks you too! I got this baby back in December Arielgal...this is the 1 that I've tended to "baby" the most because i want to keep her as pristine as possible. Wish me luck (haha!)


----------



## Kendie26

Bags_4_life said:


> The join of the lift mirror slimmed my leg but also slimmed my jumbo, lol
> 
> View attachment 3688114


Look fantastic on you & I love your scarf too! Wish i could find a mirror & any other device to "slim my legs" too!"


----------



## Alexa67

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 3688451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new red mini square!



This picture looks perfect, like an advertising. All colors are in black grey beige..... just one little, nice and important pice pop out of the picture. Big gratulation 
And your cute little red square is fantastic


----------



## Molly0

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 3688451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new red mini square!


Simply stunning!


----------



## Arielgal

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 3688451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new red mini square!


Nice shot! This photo makes me want to get a mini  such a pretty red against your dark colours!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with Rock my Shoulder (and new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, that feel like walking on air).
> View attachment 3688419
> View attachment 3688420


I love how you accessorise your wrists to rock with that rock my shoulder! It rocks your wrists too!


----------



## bfly

FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty!!! Love the entire look. Beautiful


Thank you fancypants77.


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> I love how you accessorise your wrists to rock with that rock my shoulder! It rocks your wrists too!


You are so sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 3688451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new red mini square!


----------



## charlie_c

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3688349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my passenger seats



This is still my favorite version of so black [emoji7]


----------



## charlie_c

Silver mini with silver sandals

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31312649/


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

charlie_c said:


> Silver mini with silver sandals
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31312649/
> 
> View attachment 3688843
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688844


I love that color


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Silver mini with silver sandals
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31312649/
> 
> View attachment 3688843
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688844


What a beautiful look!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Arielgal said:


> Day out with Ms Metallic Navy Reissue! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3687937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687938
> 
> 
> Love her subtle sheen



Beautiful bag and photo! . Looks terrific with your outfit.


----------



## JCCL

charlie_c said:


> This is still my favorite version of so black [emoji7]


Thanks love . I agree I had so black mini this season and return it . Maybe it's me because when I saw the so black mini it doesn't make me go wow that's beauty. Even my SA thought I was crazy to return the bag he kept asking are you sure. I can't put it into words but in my opinion I love the so black chevron a lot more.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with Rock my Shoulder (and new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, that feel like walking on air).
> View attachment 3688419
> View attachment 3688420


I super  the bling bling and the gorgeous bag!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Silver mini with silver sandals
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31312649/
> 
> View attachment 3688843
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688844


Wow the sandals and the bag!!!!


----------



## hollyyih

Alexa67 said:


> This picture looks perfect, like an advertising. All colors are in black grey beige..... just one little, nice and important pice pop out of the picture. Big gratulation
> And your cute little red square is fantastic



Thanks! I didn't even realize my friend took the shot until she sent it to me!


----------



## Arielgal

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo! . Looks terrific with your outfit.


Thank you


----------



## nyluvbags

night out with my classic [emoji166]


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetest friends!! My puffy CF thanks you too! I got this baby back in December Arielgal...this is the 1 that I've tended to "baby" the most because i want to keep her as pristine as possible. Wish me luck (haha!)


This purse is WORTH all the babying! ❤❤❤ May the force be with you n keep her looking new!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> This purse is WORTH all the babying! ❤❤❤ May the force be with you n keep her looking new!


Ha, you are way too funny & sweet....thanks so much Arielgal!


----------



## Kendie26

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3689119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night out with my classic [emoji166]


You look absolutely drop dead stunning! What a pretty pic from head to toe!


----------



## Phiomega

Just loved how caviar sparkles under the light....


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> I super  the bling bling and the gorgeous bag!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## louloulou89

Off for some dinner


----------



## Amy.Miu

It's been a while since I've taken my m/l classic flap out with me. Friday night, why not [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3689119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night out with my classic [emoji166]



You look so cute! Did you just pick up a new goodie?


----------



## nicole0612

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 3688451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new red mini square!



Love this red mini! It bursts out of the photo [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Today with Rock my Shoulder (and new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, that feel like walking on air).
> View attachment 3688419
> View attachment 3688420



Beautiful as always DM [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3688349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my passenger seats



Love this chevron beauty! I want to peek inside your shopping bag [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

Off to breakfast with my family.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Off to breakfast with my family.
> View attachment 3689515



Hi sweetest ...thinking of you & "O!" LOVE your mod! WOWEE in your rockstuds  too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173][emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my XL Chanel Boy, brooch and sneakers out today...


----------



## chicnfab

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my XL Chanel Boy, brooch and sneakers out today...
> 
> View attachment 3689748
> 
> View attachment 3689750
> 
> View attachment 3689751
> 
> View attachment 3689752
> 
> View attachment 3689753


You're rocking it!!!


----------



## yinnie

So black boy zip coin purse/wallet 

Friday night dessert date with hubby (and 2 tag alongs). This is called Moss in a jar and it was really delicious!!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564


Flowers and the boy are stunning!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564



Time to bring this pleated boy out for a spin  ...i noticed you bring your CFs n reissues a lot more (are the reissues your workbag?) ...but this boy sure is beautiful. Love the workmanship of the pleated pattern! ❤


----------



## Arielgal

louloulou89 said:


> Off for some dinner
> View attachment 3689339


What a pretty pink that is not too bright!  what material is it? It looks like suede or is it just the pixellation that my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Hi sweetest ...thinking of you & "O!" LOVE your mod! WOWEE in your rockstuds  too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173][emoji177][emoji8]





Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564



Thanks Kendie! I guess it was a black boy day [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3689821
> 
> So black boy zip coin purse/wallet
> 
> Friday night dessert date with hubby (and 2 tag alongs). This is called Moss in a jar and it was really delicious!!!!!



This is so unexpected! Edgy dessert to go with your edgy so black!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564


Beautiful boy and garden.  I love all your garden shots


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful as always DM [emoji4]


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## yinnie

Mini and baby feet [emoji12] 

This is the first time out wearing my HG of 2016... white caviar mini with silver hardware. I couldn't wear it before whilst pregnant (strap not long enough over the bump!) so I can finally enjoy it now [emoji111]




Matching white slides


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687426


Can't get enough of this beauty! And love your skirt!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with Rock my Shoulder (and new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, that feel like walking on air).
> View attachment 3688419
> View attachment 3688420


Stunning bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..


Your dress is gorgeous, lovely beige GST and that smile is priceless!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Lambskin CF out last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688092
> View attachment 3688093


What a beautiful bag!!


Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564


Stunning Boy!


----------



## nicole0612

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3690023
> 
> Mini and baby feet [emoji12]
> 
> This is the first time out wearing my HG of 2016... white caviar mini with silver hardware. I couldn't wear it before whilst pregnant (strap not long enough over the bump!) so I can finally enjoy it now [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3690024
> 
> 
> Matching white slides
> View attachment 3690025



Baby feet!! [emoji7]
Love your white mini, perfect for summer!


----------



## Vanana

UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji92]Late post[emoji92]
> 
> Here's my Boy with the beautiful flowers [emoji253] that my hubby got for my birthday this past weekend [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3684976


Happy birthday!!! they are both beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> A flowery day to everyone! With my beige clair gst..


Love your dress!!!!!  paired perfectly with the beige clair


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564


Love this pleated boy~!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3690023
> 
> Mini and baby feet [emoji12]
> 
> This is the first time out wearing my HG of 2016... white caviar mini with silver hardware. I couldn't wear it before whilst pregnant (strap not long enough over the bump!) so I can finally enjoy it now [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3690024
> 
> 
> Matching white slides
> View attachment 3690025


You are our "sweetest baby feet & chanel" mascot....love it! You look AMAZING...WOW! It feels like you were still pregnant just last week(where does the time go?!) & look at you now gorgeous Mama!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Flowers and the boy are stunning!





Arielgal said:


> Time to bring this pleated boy out for a spin  ...i noticed you bring your CFs n reissues a lot more (are the reissues your workbag?) ...but this boy sure is beautiful. Love the workmanship of the pleated pattern! ❤





nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Kendie! I guess it was a black boy day [emoji173]️





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful boy and garden.  I love all your garden shots





Vanana said:


> Love this pleated boy~!


Love all of you dear Chanel friends & my Boy thanks you for your kind sentiments! 
Arielgal~i have neglected using this Boy for absolutely no reason. I do not use any of my Chanel's for work purposes....i use larger totes for work, but sometimes I'll bring an additional smaller bag or a WOC if I'm going out for lunch &/or dinner meetings w/ clients or friends.
Chanel923~I am excited that garden season has begun so I probably will be "pimping out" more flowers


----------



## yinnie

nicole0612 said:


> Baby feet!! [emoji7]
> Love your white mini, perfect for summer!



Thank you! We are heading into winter in Australia but I can see myself wearing this with my winter knits and coats (light coloured of course lol) 



Kendie26 said:


> You are our "sweetest baby feet & chanel" mascot....love it! You look AMAZING...WOW! It feels like you were still pregnant just last week(where does the time go?!) & look at you now gorgeous Mama!



Thank you kind Kendie! Time has flown by, he is now 3 months!!!!!!!! My shots always have baby feet because he is always around me lol! I need some free time [emoji12] 

Loving your pleated boy in action pics by the way! Seeing your pic inspired me to take my boy out today too (already changed out of white mini, paranoid of getting it dirty!) I love your collection and seeing your action shots!


----------



## yinnie

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful boy and garden.  I love all your garden shots





Kendie26 said:


> Love all of you dear Chanel friends & my Boy thanks you for your kind sentiments!
> Arielgal~i have neglected using this Boy for absolutely no reason. I do not use any of my Chanel's for work purposes....i use larger totes for work, but sometimes I'll bring an additional smaller bag or a WOC if I'm going out for lunch &/or dinner meetings w/ clients or friends.
> Chanel923~I am excited that garden season has begun so I probably will be "pimping out" more flowers



Lol random post but I read an article which said this Sunday is the official garden in the nude day [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] not sure if it's a global day or just in Australia [emoji12] but I sure won't be peeking over the fence tomorrow


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Love your dress!!!!!  paired perfectly with the beige clair


Ohhh thanks van! Missing your posts!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Your dress is gorgeous, lovely beige GST and that smile is priceless!


Ohhh thanks bibi! You're the sweetest.. so excited coz it's warm that day!!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Lol random post but I read an article which said this Sunday is the official garden in the nude day [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] not sure if it's a global day or just in Australia [emoji12] but I sure won't be peeking over the fence tomorrow


 Haaaa now THAT is too funny! I need to tell my husband this because he does walk around outside "scantily clad" if you know what I mean!! (We are secluded & have a fence so he's not really being an exhibitionist...tehehe!) Thanks for this interesting tidbit!!! Have fun w/ your Boy today


----------



## Livia1

Reissue in the sun [emoji295]️


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

nicole0612 said:


> Off to breakfast with my family.
> View attachment 3689515


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> Lol random post but I read an article which said this Sunday is the official garden in the nude day [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] not sure if it's a global day or just in Australia [emoji12] but I sure won't be peeking over the fence tomorrow


LOL...for real?  Good to know, I'll definitely close all the blinds on the second floor facing the backyard then


----------



## louloulou89

Arielgal said:


> What a pretty pink that is not too bright!  what material is it? It looks like suede or is it just the pixellation that my eyes playing tricks?



Thank you! Its Jersey


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Can't get enough of this beauty! And love your skirt!
> 
> Stunning bag!


Thank you, Bibi!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my pleated Boy today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689562
> View attachment 3689564



So nice to see your gorgeous pleated boy again [emoji173]️. It's a stunner!!


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3690023
> 
> Mini and baby feet [emoji12]
> 
> This is the first time out wearing my HG of 2016... white caviar mini with silver hardware. I couldn't wear it before whilst pregnant (strap not long enough over the bump!) so I can finally enjoy it now [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3690024
> 
> 
> Matching white slides
> View attachment 3690025



Aww baby feet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. You look great and beautiful mini.


----------



## Miss CC

nicole0612 said:


> Off to breakfast with my family.
> View attachment 3689515



So gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with Rock my Shoulder (and new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, that feel like walking on air).
> View attachment 3688419
> View attachment 3688420



Love this bag!!


----------



## Kristal7788

Day out with my reissue 226 ~ [emoji16][emoji16][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love this bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> So nice to see your gorgeous pleated boy again [emoji173]️. It's a stunner!!


Warm thanks dearest Miss CC....& you know I LOVE your Boy in your avatar!


----------



## Miss CC

Kristal7788 said:


> Day out with my reissue 226 ~ [emoji16][emoji16][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690447



Twinsies on the espadrilles today [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh thanks van! Missing your posts!


I have been lazy with my posts hopefully life will get a bit more normal in a month or so


----------



## charlie_c

Pastel blue for a beautiful spring day

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31317989/


----------



## chicnfab

Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..


----------



## Flip88

Sparkletastic said:


> My black shimmer patent single flap jumbo is nestled in the passenger seat with my favorite mink jacket as we run to meetings today.
> 
> BTW - I got this platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger for Christmas and really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607668


Absolutely beautiful. Is it Blackglama mink? It's really nice.


----------



## Martini0317

The woc is such a versatile bag! Tonight I brought it on a play date with my neighbors. So casual - yet I plan on wearing to my next wedding [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

My chanel shopping tote for Sunday church day... love how the blue looks against my mango nails [emoji12]
View attachment 3690935


----------



## cabbagekid

Mini on a Sunday church date with me.


----------



## yinnie

My boys!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690596


Super pretty everything Miss CC!!! Wow look at your beautiful hair & I've always wanted a Trendy


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Pastel blue for a beautiful spring day
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31317989/
> 
> View attachment 3690692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690693


Beautiful! That blue color is TDF dreamy & looks so pretty on you. Always admire your amazing mods Charlie!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..


You are ALWAYS so very pretty & chic....love your style chicnfab! And I also love a "2 bag" day!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3691171
> 
> My boys!!!


Too cute! I seriously am trying desperately to reach thru my screen & pick up your little "dinomite" man!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You are ALWAYS so very pretty & chic....love your style chicnfab! And I also love a "2 bag" day!


Ohh thanks my kendie!! I just feel like using both yesterday!


----------



## Vanana

L


Miss CC said:


> Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690596


ove the trendy woc


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..



What a lovely outfit! I know you hear it a lot but you have such a great smile - like you mean it  which is awesome and infectious.  The pink bags are perfect!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> What a lovely outfit! I know you hear it a lot but you have such a great smile - like you mean it  which is awesome and infectious.  The pink bags are perfect!


Thanks my dearest vanana!! I will never get tired hearing it!  I'm just beyond happy that I'm part of this amazing community! With truly beautiful people like you! Ohh getting cheesy now


----------



## chicnfab

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3691162
> 
> Mini on a Sunday church date with me.


She's adorable! Very elegant indeed! Happy Church day!


----------



## chicnfab

Martini0317 said:


> The woc is such a versatile bag! Tonight I brought it on a play date with my neighbors. So casual - yet I plan on wearing to my next wedding [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690826


Casual chic babe!


----------



## chicnfab

Kristal7788 said:


> Day out with my reissue 226 ~ [emoji16][emoji16][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690447


Ohh why so beautiful... love love love it!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Pastel blue for a beautiful spring day
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31317989/
> 
> View attachment 3690692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690693


You girl=stunning!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690596


Lovely look!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..


Pretty in pink!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Super pretty everything Miss CC!!! Wow look at your beautiful hair & I've always wanted a Trendy





Vanana said:


> L
> 
> ove the trendy woc





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely look!



Thank you ladies!! [emoji173]️


----------



## luvallpurses

Finally taking this bad boy out!!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvallpurses said:


> View attachment 3691698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally taking this bad boy out!!


Very nice.


----------



## Kendie26

luvallpurses said:


> View attachment 3691698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally taking this bad boy out!!


Yes get that hot "bad boy" out & about! Looks perfect on you!! Congrats!


----------



## luvallpurses

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.





Kendie26 said:


> Yes get that hot "bad boy" out & about! Looks perfect on you!! Congrats!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! That blue color is TDF dreamy & looks so pretty on you. Always admire your amazing mods Charlie!





chicnfab said:


> You girl=stunning!!!!!



Thank you! I love jumpsuits


----------



## charlie_c

Nude pink with so black boy bag

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31321107/


----------



## love2learn

Livia1 said:


> Reissue in the sun [emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 3690181


Such a gorgeous beauty


----------



## love2learn

Miss CC said:


> Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690596


Love the Trendy WOC!!  The gold plate adds a little more bling to the bag.  Just so pretty!


----------



## love2learn

Martini0317 said:


> The woc is such a versatile bag! Tonight I brought it on a play date with my neighbors. So casual - yet I plan on wearing to my next wedding [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690826


It's such a beautiful and versatile cutie.  It does look great with your casual attire.


----------



## love2learn

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3691162
> 
> Mini on a Sunday church date with me.


Such a beautiful sheen on your mini!


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3691171
> 
> My boys!!!


So cute!  Love the red color on you Boy!


----------



## chanel1212

Happy Sunday [emoji4] Out and about with my blue boy again!


----------



## fashion_junky

Loving my new ivory caviar m/l!


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel ear ring and small phone holder


----------



## nicole0612

yinnie said:


> Thank you! We are heading into winter in Australia but I can see myself wearing this with my winter knits and coats (light coloured of course lol)



In that case it will be perfect paired with winter white knits! Or...if you choose to participate in gardening in the nude day at least there is no chance of color transfer! [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Livia1 said:


> Reissue in the sun [emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 3690181



Gorgeous bag and super gorgeous scenery!


----------



## nicole0612

Miss CC said:


> Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690596



One of the best WOC ever! You look fab.


----------



## nicole0612

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3691171
> 
> My boys!!!



Dynamite indeed! Very sharp boy and love seeing your little cutie [emoji16]


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Too cute! I seriously am trying desperately to reach thru my screen & pick up your little "dinomite" man!!!



Lol I'm happy for you to pick him up! He can get so attached to me, I need some breathing space [emoji28]


----------



## yinnie

nicole0612 said:


> In that case it will be perfect paired with winter white knits! Or...if you choose to participate in gardening in the nude day at least there is no chance of color transfer! [emoji23]



Omg your comment just cracked me up [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it's a good thing for my neighbours that I don't garden!!! I'm a plant killer


----------



## UCDChick08

Vanana said:


> Happy birthday!!! they are both beautiful!



Thank you so much, Vanana!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## yinnie

Love this boy


----------



## Pisces82

At the kids playground


----------



## chicnfab

Positive Monday with my Chanel diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Positive Monday with my Chanel diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone!!


What a beautiful bag/dress/everything!!  I  pink and red together! Wishing you a wonderful day.


----------



## Ashleym

First time taking my small red coco to work


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful bag/dress/everything!!  I  pink and red together! Wishing you a wonderful day.


Ohhh thanks my dearest dex!!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Ashleym said:


> First time taking my small red coco to work


Ohh such stunning!!


----------



## Ashleym

@chicnfab  Thank you  Its a red type of day.  Your mod shot with the red chanel was my inspiration


----------



## chicnfab

luvallpurses said:


> View attachment 3691698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally taking this bad boy out!!


Yeah use that boy!


----------



## chicnfab

Ashleym said:


> @chicnfab  Thank you  Its a red type of day.  Your mod shot with the red chanel was my inspiration


Ohhh wow.. thanks @Ashleym .. you're so sweet! I'm taking advantage of the weather coz we don't have it all the time! Have a great day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ashleym said:


> First time taking my small red coco to work


Looking beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.


----------



## Ashleym

Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful!!!


Thank you @Dextersmom


----------



## Ashleym

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447


Love the iridescent purple flap with the scarf perfect match


----------



## sheanabelle

FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Ashleym

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


Gorgeous dress and clutch


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447


Ohh dearest dex that's total package! You're bling bling, that super luxurious purple bag and the outfit...


----------



## chicnfab

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


Very elegant!


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> First time taking my small red coco to work





chicnfab said:


> Positive Monday with my Chanel diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone!!


RED LOVE to you both!!! Totally beautiful mods ladies! Makes me smile/grin ear-to-ear!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447


I'm thinking MAYBE, just MAYBE this purple CF MIGHT be my favorite of yours....so many awesome ones to choose from but just LOOK at that crazy amazing bag! (& beautiful mama!)


----------



## Kendie26

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


Huge congrats & Happy Birthday!!! You are to-die-for STUNNING....what a BEAUTIFUL pic of you!! WOW!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> RED LOVE to you both!!! Totally beautiful mods ladies! Makes me smile/grin ear-to-ear!


thank you @Kendie26


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> RED LOVE to you both!!! Totally beautiful mods ladies! Makes me smile/grin ear-to-ear!


 Ohhh thanks dearest @Kendie26


----------



## Miss CC

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]



I loooove that clutch!!!!  Happy birthday!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447



Beautiful flap and pretty arm candy [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447


Ooo, so pretty....loving everything DM


----------



## Chanel923

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


Happy Birthday and you look so gorgeous.


----------



## midnitee

My boy riding shotgun and getting a little sunshine [emoji295]️


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> Positive Monday with my Chanel diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone!!



Love this outfit! You look fabulous


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Ooo, so pretty....loving everything DM





Ashleym said:


> Love the iridescent purple flap with the scarf perfect match





chicnfab said:


> Ohh dearest dex that's total package! You're bling bling, that super luxurious purple bag and the outfit...





Kendie26 said:


> I'm thinking MAYBE, just MAYBE this purple CF MIGHT be my favorite of yours....so many awesome ones to choose from but just LOOK at that crazy amazing bag! (& beautiful mama!)





Miss CC said:


> Beautiful flap and pretty arm candy [emoji173]️


Thank you all, my sweet Chanel friends!!!   Kendie, if I had to choose just one, this one might be my most favorite.


----------



## charlie_c

Black and white

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31324483/


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Love this outfit! You look fabulous


Thanks dearest @charlie_c ...


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Black and white
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31324483/
> 
> View attachment 3692930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692931


You're like a model!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447


Such eye candy!!  Love this bag!!  Of course you always dress so cute, but this bag is just so eye catching!


----------



## love2learn

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


What a gorgeous birthday present!!  Happy birthday and enjoy this gorgeous bag!!  You look so happy and your dress is beautiful!!


----------



## Chanel923

midnitee said:


> My boy riding shotgun and getting a little sunshine [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692774


Never sick oand tried of looking at this boy....oh so gorgeous


----------



## whiteswan1010

charlie_c said:


> Black and white
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31324483/
> 
> View attachment 3692930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692931


Wow, it's beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Such eye candy!!  Love this bag!!  Of course you always dress so cute, but this bag is just so eye catching!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


you look incredible!  the clutch, so elegant


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> You're like a model!



Thank you for your compliments


----------



## charlie_c

whiteswan1010 said:


> Wow, it's beautiful!!



Thank you! I love the contrasting leather and hardware


----------



## Marlee

On my way to work today with my patent M/L [emoji173]️


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> On my way to work today with my patent M/L [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693210


Sooo gorgeous


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Casual Saturday with my trendy cc woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690596


Love your casual outfit and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..


Fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3691171
> 
> My boys!!!


Gorgeous Boys, beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Positive Monday with my Chanel diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone!!


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ashleym said:


> First time taking my small red coco to work


Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..


I love th


chicnfab said:


> Yes I have 2 bags in one day.. with my chanel surpique chevron in the morning and lv in the afternoon.. hope you guys don't mind me sharing.. and yes I love pink.. have a lovely weekend..


You look really sweet n poise with your light pink bags!  i love pink too...such a feminine colour n i think they suit you to a T!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic lambskin dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692446
> View attachment 3692447


Wow stunning combo: bag and outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 3692533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVE CC drop earrings and my birthday present given to me 5 minutes before this photo- lambskin clutch w/ blk hardware. [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


Gorgeous clutch, love your dress so chic!
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.


----------



## Ashleym

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421


Gorgeous outfit


----------



## chicgirl616

Date night with the hubby! [emoji173] 
Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware


----------



## Ashleym

chicgirl616 said:


> View attachment 3693462
> 
> Date night with the hubby! [emoji173]
> Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware


Hope you had fun with Hubby.  Love the outfit and gray flap.


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> I love th
> 
> You look really sweet n poise with your light pink bags!  i love pink too...such a feminine colour n i think they suit you to a T!


Ohhh I love pink so much!!! Kudos to both of us!! Thank you so much for kind words!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!


Thanks my dear @Bibi25260 .. how are you? Have a fab chanel day!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous!


 ohh thanks!! Have a fab day!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421


You looked stunning! From head to toe! They compliment each other!


----------



## Marlee

chicnfab said:


> Sooo gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421



Looking gorgeous bibi!!


----------



## Miss CC

chicgirl616 said:


> View attachment 3693462
> 
> Date night with the hubby! [emoji173]
> Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware



Oo I love this silver chevron flap!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji93][emoji173][emoji93][emoji173]️OoooLaLa you got it goin' on girlfriend!!! Snap [emoji177][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

chicgirl616 said:


> View attachment 3693462
> 
> Date night with the hubby! [emoji173]
> Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware



I am desperately in love with your bag!!! Ahhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Fab mod![emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

'17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> '17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693710


I so love your chevron WOC with the working turn closure.


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> I so love your chevron WOC with the working turn closure.


Thank you darlin' Ashleym...me too! I definite like the turnlock vs the typical snap on WOCs


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow stunning combo: bag and outfit!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## charlie_c

Turquoise + white + silver mini

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31327514/


----------



## Chanel923

charlie_c said:


> Turquoise + white + silver mini
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31327514/
> 
> View attachment 3693895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693896


Love this outfit.  Charlie, how did you shorten the chain when you wear on the shoulder?


----------



## charlie_c

Chanel923 said:


> Love this outfit.  Charlie, how did you shorten the chain when you wear on the shoulder?



I usually use a soft hair tie inside, which allow me to adjust the length anytime


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> On my way to work today with my patent M/L [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693210


Love it!  So pretty for spring.


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421


Love your whole look!!  Greys are fabulous!!


----------



## love2learn

chicgirl616 said:


> View attachment 3693462
> 
> Date night with the hubby! [emoji173]
> Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware


Love the chevron in silver.  Perfect color on this bag.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> '17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693710


Love seeing this beauty!!!  Just so gorgeous!!


----------



## winnipoo

At the pediatrician's with my boys. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421


Beautiful ensemble, Bibi.  You look beautiful!!


----------



## JLbb

Reissue day


----------



## Chanel923

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3694011
> 
> 
> At the pediatrician's with my boys. Thanks for letting me share.


Oh so cute, love the little chunky monkey you have there and your other boy of course.  Baby feet are so cute.


----------



## Chanel923

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3694103
> 
> Reissue day


Just beautiful.  Is this black with GHW?  So jealous and mad at myself for  missing  this combo.  This reissue looks great on you.


----------



## JLbb

Chanel923 said:


> Just beautiful.  Is this black with GHW?  So jealous and mad at myself for  missing  this combo.  This reissue looks great on you.



Is burgundy with GHW.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> '17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693710



Such a beautiful classic woc and I always love your garden background!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> Is burgundy with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694137


Wow that color is just so elegant & beautiful.....LOVE your mod too! Looks stunning on you!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this beauty!!!  Just so gorgeous!!





Miss CC said:


> Such a beautiful classic woc and I always love your garden background!! [emoji173]️


Kind thanks to you both! The chevron lover in me had me staring at "her" nonstop plus the so black hardware with its shimmer is just so pretty.
Miss CC ~ I'm excited for outdoor pics now that the weather is cooperating but you do know what garden means...lots of lovely WEEDS too!


----------



## Kendie26

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3694011
> 
> 
> At the pediatrician's with my boys. Thanks for letting me share.


AW, how I LOVE this pic! So sweet & your Boy bag looks fabulous on you dear!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today some shades of grey with French riviera hobo, booties and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3693421


Hello Bibi. Always classy  Iove the outfit and really like how the little sparkle from the cardigan compliments the grey Riviera hobo.


----------



## Vanana

chicgirl616 said:


> View attachment 3693462
> 
> Date night with the hubby! [emoji173]
> Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware


That bag is a very nice buy! I'm loving the caviar chevrons and silver is so versatile


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> '17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693710


Hello so black friend   I love photos from your garden it's always so colorful and cheerful


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> Turquoise + white + silver mini
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31327514/
> 
> View attachment 3693895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693896


Really love how much fun you have with your outfit and your creativity in pairing them with your Chanels  I can tell how much fun you have doing it and it's EXACTLY how I believe you get your "return on investment" on these bags. they are things afterall and you're enjoying them!  Looking great!


----------



## Vanana

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3694103
> 
> Reissue day


ARGH one of my loves of all time that got away from me (because I was already WAAAAY too bad during that season ). This chevron combo is by far my favorite reissue of all time along with the classic distressed calf with gold hardware. Everytime I see it... I wish I bought one


----------



## chicnfab

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3694103
> 
> Reissue day


What a beauty!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> '17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693710


What a stunning piece in a beautiful garden!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Thanks my dear @Bibi25260 .. how are you? Have a fab chanel day!!


I'm fine thank you! And how are you?


chicnfab said:


> You looked stunning! From head to toe! They compliment each other!


Aww thank you so much! Actually the bag is darker than the booties.


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Looking gorgeous bibi!!


Thank you Miss CC!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji93][emoji173][emoji93][emoji173]️OoooLaLa you got it goin' on girlfriend!!! Snap [emoji177][emoji322]


Thank you my Chanel friend!


----------



## Vanana

This is kind of "cheating" since I posted it on my reveal thread but oh well.... It's been crazy and I can't take lots of pictures so it's going to be used generously.  Excuse the Disney tshirt and jeans, lots of cleaning up to do.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> '17 So Black Reissue WOC getting sun in my garden [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693710


Is this a new one? And I missed your reveal?! Again a beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Love your whole look!!  Greys are fabulous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful ensemble, Bibi.  You look beautiful!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3694103
> 
> Reissue day


Just perfect: reissue, hardware, chevron: love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Hello Bibi. Always classy  Iove the outfit and really like how the little sparkle from the cardigan compliments the grey Riviera hobo.


Aww thank you so much Vanana!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> This is kind of "cheating" since I posted it on my reveal thread but oh well.... It's been crazy and I can't take lots of pictures so it's going to be used generously.  Excuse the Disney tshirt and jeans, lots of cleaning up to do.
> View attachment 3694614
> View attachment 3694615


Oh what an amazing Boy! Love the tweed, is it tweed? 
I see it could be dressed up and down and that's why it works with your jeans and T too!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicgirl616 said:


> View attachment 3693462
> 
> Date night with the hubby! [emoji173]
> Chanel chevron in silver with silver hardware


Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ashleym said:


> Gorgeous outfit


Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh what an amazing Boy! Love the tweed, is it tweed?
> I see it could be dressed up and down and that's why it works with your jeans and T too!


Thanks it's not tweed but PVC and chains weaved like tweed  A fun piece IMO. Yes you know me, I love that it can be dressed up or down hence decided on the old medium size.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thanks it's not tweed but PVC and chains weaved like tweed  A fun piece IMO. Yes you know me, I love that it can be dressed up or down hence decided on the old medium size.


I just read and saw your pics on your reveal thread, a stunning Boy!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> This is kind of "cheating" since I posted it on my reveal thread but oh well.... It's been crazy and I can't take lots of pictures so it's going to be used generously.  Excuse the Disney tshirt and jeans, lots of cleaning up to do.
> View attachment 3694614
> View attachment 3694615


Wowww what a piece of art!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> I'm fine thank you! And how are you?
> 
> Aww thank you so much! Actually the bag is darker than the booties.


I'm very well.. thanks! I just love the way you put all together!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Is this a new one? And I missed your reveal?! Again a beauty!!





Vanana said:


> Hello so black friend   I love photos from your garden it's always so colorful and cheerful





chicnfab said:


> What a stunning piece in a beautiful garden!


Thanks so much dearest friends!  
Bibi-this is pre spring 17P season that I got earlier this year (i think? Or maybe December....gosh my memory sucks without looking up receipt!)
Vanana & chicnfab ~ you'll probably tire very quickly of my outdoor garden pics but I love my flowers/plants/trees etc!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> This is kind of "cheating" since I posted it on my reveal thread but oh well.... It's been crazy and I can't take lots of pictures so it's going to be used generously.  Excuse the Disney tshirt and jeans, lots of cleaning up to do.
> View attachment 3694614
> View attachment 3694615


Words fail. It's too STELLAR. Every damn thing is perfect on you.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Words fail. It's too STELLAR. Every damn thing is perfect on you.


And you my friend as always are too kind


----------



## Martini0317

Vanana said:


> This is kind of "cheating" since I posted it on my reveal thread but oh well.... It's been crazy and I can't take lots of pictures so it's going to be used generously.  Excuse the Disney tshirt and jeans, lots of cleaning up to do.
> View attachment 3694614
> View attachment 3694615



Wow stunning bag!!


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> Really love how much fun you have with your outfit and your creativity in pairing them with your Chanels  I can tell how much fun you have doing it and it's EXACTLY how I believe you get your "return on investment" on these bags. they are things afterall and you're enjoying them!  Looking great!



Thank you so much!!! I'm absolutely having daily fun with these mod shots!  And it really helps me better understand my own style, so that I can be smarter on future purchases too!


----------



## charlie_c

Vanana said:


> This is kind of "cheating" since I posted it on my reveal thread but oh well.... It's been crazy and I can't take lots of pictures so it's going to be used generously.  Excuse the Disney tshirt and jeans, lots of cleaning up to do.
> View attachment 3694614
> View attachment 3694615



I think it looks great with the casual wears too


----------



## charlie_c

White mini with long flowing shirt and jeans

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31331183/







Please excuse the flipped up collar


----------



## FancyPants77

charlie_c said:


> White mini with long flowing shirt and jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31331183/
> 
> View attachment 3695165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695166
> 
> 
> Please excuse the flipped up collar



Love the black and white contrast. Stunning! Congrats!! And it looks terrific with your outfit.


----------



## Chanel923

charlie_c said:


> White mini with long flowing shirt and jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31331183/
> 
> View attachment 3695165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695166
> 
> 
> Please excuse the flipped up collar


Love the bag and shoes.


----------



## charlie_c

FancyPants77 said:


> Love the black and white contrast. Stunning! Congrats!! And it looks terrific with your outfit.



Me too! Gives a different vibe to a classic style


----------



## charlie_c

Chanel923 said:


> Love the bag and shoes.



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> White mini with long flowing shirt and jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31331183/
> 
> View attachment 3695165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695166
> 
> 
> Please excuse the flipped up collar


So what size shoe did you say you wear because i might be needing to borrow them (tehehe .....they are TDF pumps!)You have me hooked....I'm always waiting on your mod of the day....love them ALL!


----------



## yinnie

A much needed caffeine fix before picking up my daughter from daycare [emoji23]


----------



## Bagventures

Just chilling at a wedding reception....


----------



## missconvy

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3695380
> 
> 
> A much needed caffeine fix before picking up my daughter from daycare [emoji23]



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3695380
> 
> 
> A much needed caffeine fix before picking up my daughter from daycare [emoji23]


This red boy is so yummy and his side kick is a good looker too.  You're so lucky to have both.  This pic reminds me of the essential color of Chanel.... red, black, cream, white


----------



## Chanel923

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....


Ooo, another tempting photo of this gorgeous silver mini.  She's  definitely chilling at the table.  Love the glassware bubbles effect.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....


WOW the lighting there is making your bag stand out so beautifully... gorgeous! perfect event for that bag


----------



## luvbags29

Brought her to my classroom today


----------



## Stacy31

17S green cf~


----------



## Chanel923

Stacy31 said:


> 17S green cf~


So fresh


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....


 That bag is GORGEOUS!  It's that metallic lamb?  May I ask from what season?


----------



## Miss CC

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....



Sooooo stunning!!  Is this the spring 17 caviar silver?


----------



## Bagventures

Sparkletastic said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!  It's that metallic lamb?  May I ask from what season?


It is actually silver caviar from 17S


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bagventures said:


> It is actually silver caviar from 17S


 Hmmm...I wonder if there are any left in stores. Would you happen to still have the tag?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Stacy31 said:


> 17S green cf~


Pretty!  And do I spy a green speedy in the background?


----------



## Bagventures

Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if there are any left in stores. Would you happen to still have the tag?



here's the code I got from another member when I was hunting for it... 
A35200Y6143045002


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bagventures said:


> here's the code I got from another member when I was hunting for it...
> A35200Y6143045002


Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Stacy31

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty!  And do I spy a green speedy in the background?


LOL!! It's actually a Coach mini Bennett bag! Similar to speedy 20, but much less expensive and so durable


----------



## xianfang

Love your bag, but your shoes collection...


----------



## Milosmum0307

I never carry this bag to work, but today I decided that it goes well with my outfit. He's happy to be let out of his duster to frolic about for a bit on a school day.


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....


Shine bright like a diamond!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....



Perfect setting for a perfect bag


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> So what size shoe did you say you wear because i might be needing to borrow them (tehehe .....they are TDF pumps!)You have me hooked....I'm always waiting on your mod of the day....love them ALL!



Thank you for following my posts! New shoes today too...hee hee


----------



## charlie_c

Boyfriend jeans with platform oxfords also works great with this silver mini!

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31333756/


----------



## FancyPants77

charlie_c said:


> Boyfriend jeans with platform oxfords also works great with this silver mini!
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31333756/
> 
> View attachment 3696070
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696071



Perfect bag with that outfit. So pretty!


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> Shine bright like a diamond!!!


 the live band did play something similar that night!


----------



## Classicstyle516

Stacy31 said:


> 17S green cf~



Wow so beautiful! Can I ask is this green bright or darker in person?


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> the live band did play something similar that night!


 Stunning dear!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....


Exquisite bag AND pic! Truly TDF beautiful! Hope you had a lovely time


----------



## auntynat

JLbb said:


> Is burgundy with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694137



This is beautiful!


----------



## Toronto24

A denim day with denim WOC to run some quick errands [emoji170]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3696586
> 
> 
> A denim day with denim WOC to run some quick errands [emoji170]



Love your woc! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mqosam7171307

JLbb said:


> Is burgundy with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694137


I love a burgundy bag.  I'm trying hard to resist purchasing one for next Fall/winter (due to a self-imposed bag-buying moratorium).


----------



## Stacy31

Classicstyle516 said:


> Wow so beautiful! Can I ask is this green bright or darker in person?


Thank you~I would say it's a "true green." Definitely not dark green irl. I would describe it as an emerald green I think it photographs pretty accurately (which is rarely my experience when taking pics of colored bags hth


----------



## Auvina15

charlie_c said:


> Boyfriend jeans with platform oxfords also works great with this silver mini!
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31333756/
> 
> View attachment 3696070
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696071


Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bagventures said:


> Just chilling at a wedding reception....


This just took my breath away....seriously....out of this world!!!


----------



## Bagventures

Auvina15 said:


> This just took my breath away....seriously....out of this world!!!



Yes this beauty surprised me too, I admire it very much! Thanks for your kind words!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Picking up some fresh bouquets for my mom and grandmas. Happy early Mother's Day to all the mommies out there!!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Picking up some fresh bouquets for my mom and grandmas. Happy early Mother's Day to all the mommies out there!!
> 
> View attachment 3697064


I love everything in your pic..


----------



## Vanana

Milosmum0307 said:


> I never carry this bag to work, but today I decided that it goes well with my outfit. He's happy to be let out of his duster to frolic about for a bit on a school day.


Glad you took the boy out for a spin! I personally found that boy bags are actually so great to bring to work because they don't "scream" chanel as much as the classic flaps (especially if you turn the turnlock to face in), and yet matches everything.  Not everyone even suspect/knows the boy bag unless they are into bags/brands/chanel.


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Picking up some fresh bouquets for my mom and grandmas. Happy early Mother's Day to all the mommies out there!!
> 
> View attachment 3697064


Nice pic, Miss CC.  I love all garden-flower post.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Picking up some fresh bouquets for my mom and grandmas. Happy early Mother's Day to all the mommies out there!!
> 
> View attachment 3697064


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Picking up some fresh bouquets for my mom and grandmas. Happy early Mother's Day to all the mommies out there!!
> 
> View attachment 3697064



Mega mega prettiness!!! [emoji254][emoji173]️[emoji254][emoji93][emoji173]
And yes, Happy mom's day to you & all Miss CC![emoji8]


----------



## yinnie

I seem to have a lot of coffee [emoji848]... but it gets me through the day with my newborn and active toddler!


----------



## Kendie26

Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


It's a beautiful passion, not addiction.  Love this bag, Kendie


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


I LOVE this darling 224 so much!!! Hope you had a wonderful dinner.


----------



## Dextersmom

TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).


----------



## Phiomega

Black caviar WOC with red G-shock [emoji4]... playing cool soccer mom for today...


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3697220
> 
> View attachment 3697219
> 
> 
> I seem to have a lot of coffee [emoji848]... but it gets me through the day with my newborn and active toddler!



I love your coffee and baby pics!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230



She def is a little gem!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246



Your mini looks so buttery and soft. Everything looks delish yum [emoji39]


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> I love everything in your pic..





Chanel923 said:


> Nice pic, Miss CC.  I love all garden-flower post.





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Mega mega prettiness!!! [emoji254][emoji173]️[emoji254][emoji93][emoji173]
> And yes, Happy mom's day to you & all Miss CC![emoji8]



Thank you all so much!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246


DM, you always take the best pics of food, wine, and bag.  Love this mini ! It's so bad a..


----------



## Chanel923

Phiomega said:


> Black caviar WOC with red G-shock [emoji4]... playing cool soccer mom for today...
> View attachment 3697297


Way cool soccer mom here!


----------



## charlie_c

FancyPants77 said:


> Perfect bag with that outfit. So pretty!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely adorable!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246


After seeing this, you make me want to make our Fri night date night to always be Fri pizza night! Obviously you know i adore your bag (& you!)


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> It's a beautiful passion, not addiction.  Love this bag, Kendie





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this darling 224 so much!!! Hope you had a wonderful dinner.





Miss CC said:


> She def is a little gem!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Kind thanks beautiful chanel friends! Smooches to all of you


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


Little gem indeed! She's so glam n hot ! Is it very hard to score a 224? Don't seem to see many being posted.. she's a splendid beauty


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246


Never knew someone could look so hot just wearing a simple sweat n jeans! ....i think your style outshines your bag! ❤


----------



## Phiomega

Chanel923 said:


> Way cool soccer mom here!



Thanks! And this is the overall outfit (sorry it is a fitting room mirror) ... I really love pairing my WOC with casual weekend outfits, I like the contrast between the classy Chanel touch and t-shirt/sneakers like this one...


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Little gem indeed! She's so glam n hot ! Is it very hard to score a 224? Don't seem to see many being posted.. she's a splendid beauty


Warm thanks Arielgal...i don't see many 224's posted either. I remember when I got her in early 2016 & posted a pic, i got lots of posts & PM's asking about how & where I got it (Saks) & many tPFr's said they are hard to get/not readily available. I just got super lucky the day i walked into Saks looking to treat myself to something.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


Well nice to meet you little evil one that started the addiction  Gorgeous classic - it all makes sense


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246


Chanel black lambskin AND ruthenium


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Well nice to meet you little evil one that started the addiction  Gorgeous classic - it all makes sense


Way too funny, thanks Love i needed that laugh!!! I will now probably call her "evil gem" next time i grab for her! Thinking of you....enjoy your weekend girlfriend!


----------



## nyluvbags

nicole0612 said:


> You look so cute! Did you just pick up a new goodie?


 Thank you,Yes i did got the cc earrings ✨


----------



## nyluvbags

Kendie26 said:


> You look absolutely drop dead stunning! What a pretty pic from head to toe!


Thank you


----------



## Chanel923

Phiomega said:


> Thanks! And this is the overall outfit (sorry it is a fitting room mirror) ... I really love pairing my WOC with casual weekend outfits, I like the contrast between the classy Chanel touch and t-shirt/sneakers like this one...
> 
> View attachment 3697494


I agree.... a little Chanel here there always kicks things up a notch


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Chanel black lambskin AND ruthenium





Miss CC said:


> Your mini looks so buttery and soft. Everything looks delish yum [emoji39]





Chanel923 said:


> DM, you always take the best pics of food, wine, and bag.  Love this mini ! It's so bad a..





Kendie26 said:


> After seeing this, you make me want to make our Fri night date night to always be Fri pizza night! Obviously you know i adore your bag (& you!)





Arielgal said:


> Never knew someone could look so hot just wearing a simple sweat n jeans! ....i think your style outshines your bag! ❤


You are all very kind!!  Thank you and wishing you a beautiful weekend!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


Can't blame you.. she's stunning! Simple yet elegant!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246


Dearest dex you're outfit is so cute and comfy! Love your mini/minis


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Dearest dex you're outfit is so cute and comfy! Love your mini/minis


Thank you, my sweet friend!


----------



## chicnfab

At my backyard with beige Clair gst... 
Happy Mother's Day!!!
Have a fab weekend to everyone!!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


Dying for a 224!


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!



Same to you, hope your have a lovely time with your family:flower:
Btw, what sexy legs you have!!


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!


----------



## hypnotiq




----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Same to you, hope your have a lovely time with your family:flower:
> Btw, what sexy legs you have!!


Thanks! 
Ohhh my husband is freaking out!!!


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> Thanks!
> Ohhh my husband is freaking out!!!


Haha, that's so darn cute


----------



## Phiomega

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!



So pretty! Love the outfit asymmetric lines!


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!



You look super cute'. Have a good weekend!!


----------



## chicnfab

Phiomega said:


> So pretty! Love the outfit asymmetric lines!


Ohhh thanks!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> You look super cute'. Have a good weekend!!


Thanks babe!! Same to you!!


----------



## Chanel923

hypnotiq said:


> View attachment 3697986


Very cute pic and beautiful WOC


----------



## jtcates

My Chanel [emoji173]️


----------



## chicnfab

jtcates said:


> View attachment 3698162
> 
> 
> My Chanel [emoji173]️


Lovely!


----------



## Miss CC

jtcates said:


> View attachment 3698162
> 
> 
> My Chanel [emoji173]️



Classic beauty [emoji173]️


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!



Looking great


----------



## charlie_c

Red boy 

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31339565/


----------



## Chanel923

charlie_c said:


> Red boy
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31339565/
> 
> View attachment 3698252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698253


Love this red boy!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!


You look so adorable, my friend and I love your sandals too!!  Your beautiful tote goes with everything!


----------



## tigerkitty

Medium boy


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Dying for a 224!


Best of luck getting one!! They are such sweet bags


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!


LOVE it ALL....smile, sandals, wow those legs, outfit, bag, YOU!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Picking up some fresh bouquets for my mom and grandmas. Happy early Mother's Day to all the mommies out there!!
> 
> View attachment 3697064


Great shot with lovely bouquets and beautiful bag! Happy Mothersday!


----------



## Kendie26

hypnotiq said:


> View attachment 3697986


Super duper precious pic! Lovely woc & sandals& major, major love to Mr. sweetest pup! My hubby would try & steal him away from you if he saw this adorable babe of yours!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out with my mini/224 calf reissue.  I call her my little "Gem," as she started my chanel addiction/passion [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697230


Indeed a little gem!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.... pizza margherita, red wine and my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (this was my first mini and will always be special to me).
> View attachment 3697245
> View attachment 3697246


Bag and pizza looks yummy!


----------



## Kendie26

tigerkitty said:


> View attachment 3698281
> 
> Medium boy


Looks awesome on you....gorgeous Boy & love your entire outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> At my backyard with beige Clair gst...
> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> Have a fab weekend to everyone!!


Love your entire look! Happy Mothersday!


----------



## Bibi25260

hypnotiq said:


> View attachment 3697986


What a great combo! Love the little bow.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed a little gem!


A gem, like YOU dear Bibi


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> A gem, like YOU dear Bibi


Aww you're the sweetest! 
Have a great Sunday and Mothersday!


----------



## alalayo

Hey guys, should I take this bag since it got some scratch at the back of the bag


----------



## kkfiregirl

alalayo said:


> Hey guys, should I take this bag since it got some scratch at the back of the bag



I can't see the scratch.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire look! Happy Mothersday!


Ohh thank you!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE it ALL....smile, sandals, wow those legs, outfit, bag, YOU!



 Ohhh thanks kendie!! 

 Ohh hubby is freaking out!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look so adorable, my friend and I love your sandals too!!  Your beautiful tote goes with everything!


Ohh my friend thank you so much!! She's my fave combo and very sentimental piece!! Hugs from the other side of the world!!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Looking great


Ohh thank you my dearest Charlie!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Red boy
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31339565/
> 
> View attachment 3698252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698253


Stunning boy and stunning girl!!


----------



## chicnfab

tigerkitty said:


> View attachment 3698281
> 
> Medium boy


Nice! The pic looks so refreshing!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Bag and pizza looks yummy!


----------



## Dextersmom

alalayo said:


> Hey guys, should I take this bag since it got some scratch at the back of the bag


Can't see any scratches......did you try taking the polishing cloth and gently buffing them out??


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> Great shot with lovely bouquets and beautiful bag! Happy Mothersday!



Thank you bibi same to you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

charlie_c said:


> Red boy
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31339565/
> 
> View attachment 3698252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698253



Loooove you boy!!


----------



## Miss CC

tigerkitty said:


> View attachment 3698281
> 
> Medium boy



Beautiful boy and your kitty looks adorbs.


----------



## tigerkitty

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful boy and your kitty looks adorbs.


Thank you Miss CC! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## tigerkitty

Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome on you....gorgeous Boy & love your entire outfit!


Thank you! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> Stunning boy and stunning girl!!





Miss CC said:


> Loooove you boy!!



Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

With chevron surpique m/l with me after church and going to mall for Mother's Day!!
have a blessed day!!


----------



## NANI1972

Yesterday getting ready for Saturday errands....


----------



## aime7

NANI1972 said:


> Yesterday getting ready for Saturday errands....
> 
> View attachment 3698850


Omg love your bag.... georgeous


----------



## bh4me

Celebrating mother's day today with my chevron reissue. Happy mother's day to the moms!


----------



## fashion_junky

Turquoise mini for some Mother's Day shopping fun!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With chevron surpique m/l with me after church and going to mall for Mother's Day!!
> have a blessed day!!


I love the color of your dress and your beautiful bag!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> I love the color of your dress and your beautiful bag!!


Thanks my sweetheart dex!!


----------



## eroshery

My Blue


----------



## Auvina15

eroshery said:


> My Blue


So pretty!!!


----------



## charlie_c

White mini with stripes and pink jeans

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31342180/


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> With chevron surpique m/l with me after church and going to mall for Mother's Day!!
> have a blessed day!!


So adorable, chicnfab!!!


----------



## Miss CC

charlie_c said:


> White mini with stripes and pink jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31342180/
> 
> View attachment 3699122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699123



Love this look!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

bh4me said:


> Celebrating mother's day today with my chevron reissue. Happy mother's day to the moms!
> 
> View attachment 3698868


What a fabulous classic, love it!!!


charlie_c said:


> White mini with stripes and pink jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31342180/
> 
> View attachment 3699122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699123


so stylish as always!!!


fashion_junky said:


> Turquoise mini for some Mother's Day shopping fun!
> 
> View attachment 3698902


Love the color!!!


NANI1972 said:


> Yesterday getting ready for Saturday errands....
> 
> View attachment 3698850


Just FABULOUS!!!


----------



## unsweet

NANI1972 said:


> Yesterday getting ready for Saturday errands....
> 
> View attachment 3698850



stunning!! what color and season is this from?


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> So adorable, chicnfab!!!


Thank you so much my dearest @Auvina15


----------



## chicnfab

eroshery said:


> My Blue


Sooo pretty


----------



## Kendie26

eroshery said:


> My Blue


LOVE this....fab pic!


----------



## Vanana

eroshery said:


> My Blue


such A Fun bag!


----------



## Vanana

charlie_c said:


> White mini with stripes and pink jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31342180/
> 
> View attachment 3699122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699123


You find the best jeans!


----------



## deb68nc

Having an outing st Caribou with ms Red flap...


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> With chevron surpique m/l with me after church and going to mall for Mother's Day!!
> have a blessed day!!



Hope you had fun! Such fresh colours, the green n the pink!  Never knew they go so well together


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Hope you had fun! Such fresh colours, the green n the pink!  Never knew they go so well together


Ohhh thanks dear!! I have been sooo good yesterday!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Fluffy cc tote today.


----------



## VestiaireChung

This was my look for today, my medallion tote styled with Chanel slingback (love love love these shoes) and a cute old topshop dress !


----------



## charlie_c

Miss CC said:


> Love this look!! [emoji173]️





Vanana said:


> You find the best jeans!



Thank you!  having a crush on pink recently


----------



## Auvina15

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3699391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having an outing st Caribou with ms Red flap...


This RED is no beater, I love it so much!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SamRust said:


> This was my look for today, my medallion tote styled with Chanel slingback (love love love these shoes) and a cute old topshop dress !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699557
> View attachment 3699559


So adorable!!!


----------



## cagl00

Pisces82 said:


> Bathroom selfie



Is this GHW?  Cute!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699491


This tote is so much LOVED!!! You look fabulous my sweetest friend!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699491



Beautiful tote DM. Perfection! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful tote DM. Perfection! [emoji173]️





Auvina15 said:


> This tote is so much LOVED!!! You look fabulous my sweetest friend!!!


Thank you, my sweet friends!!


----------



## chicnfab

Y


Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699491


You looked sooo chic!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Y
> 
> You looked sooo chic!!!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## charlie_c

Trying the new stripes and block heel trend with the so black boy bag

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31345036/


----------



## VestiaireChung

charlie_c said:


> Trying the new stripes and block heel trend with the so black boy bag
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31345036/
> 
> View attachment 3700133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700134



love this look!


----------



## VestiaireChung

Auvina15 said:


> So adorable!!!



Thank you Auvina15!


----------



## NANI1972

charlie_c said:


> Trying the new stripes and block heel trend with the so black boy bag
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31345036/
> 
> View attachment 3700133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700134



You're so stylish, love your mod shots!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Trying the new stripes and block heel trend with the so black boy bag
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31345036/
> 
> View attachment 3700133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700134


This is so fab!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3699391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having an outing st Caribou with ms Red flap...


beautiful red!! what series is it?


----------



## Kendie26

She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]



Ohhhh I love this combo together!!!  Your beautiful reissue and that gorgeous top.  Perfection!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


Omg, just beautiful.  Love the top


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


This bag is beyond beautiful, my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my 225.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552


Love this bag


----------



## ashin121

Late Mother's Day post. I mainly carry my black Prada diaper bag but since the weather is nice, brought out my On The Road tote which is a perfect diaper bag.


----------



## Kendie26

ashin121 said:


> Late Mother's Day post. I mainly carry my black Prada diaper bag but since the weather is nice, brought out my On The Road tote which is a perfect diaper bag.


You look so beautiful & your little one is too cute for words....love that stance!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552


A true vision of beauty  (or shall is say "BU~TAAAAY!!")


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Ohhhh I love this combo together!!!  Your beautiful reissue and that gorgeous top.  Perfection!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Chanel923 said:


> Omg, just beautiful.  Love the top





Dextersmom said:


> This bag is beyond beautiful, my friend!!!


Big thanks my Lovelies! She is absolutely 1 of my all time top favorites EVER!....the blouse is from Ann Taylor LOFT in case you shop there...you could probably find it on a killer sale right now if they have any left!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552



I think I may need a reissue after seeing your beauty and Kendie's!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> I think I may need a reissue after seeing your beauty and Kendie's!!! [emoji173]️





Chanel923 said:


> Love this bag





Kendie26 said:


> A true vision of beauty  (or shall is say "BU~TAAAAY!!")


Thank you, my friends!!!


----------



## deb68nc

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful red!! what series is it?


It's a 19 series red! I love it it's such a cheery color to wear!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]



Lovely combo


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552



Such a cute skirt!!! [emoji7]


----------



## charlie_c

SamRust said:


> love this look!





NANI1972 said:


> You're so stylish, love your mod shots!





chicnfab said:


> This is so fab!!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## charlie_c

My mini in the "51st shade of grey" with pastels

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31347603/


----------



## Miss CC

Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc. 

Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]


----------



## Miss CC

charlie_c said:


> My mini in the "51st shade of grey" with pastels
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31347603/
> 
> View attachment 3701077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701078



Love your outfits always!!


----------



## tiff_c

My very first Chanel... hope I made the right choice with the black hardware.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc.
> 
> Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3701110
> View attachment 3701111


Not cheesy at all! Very sweet & sentimental....& could be magazine ad!! Your WOC is art!


----------



## Cams

Today casual.


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With chevron surpique m/l with me after church and going to mall for Mother's Day!!
> have a blessed day!!


Classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

NANI1972 said:


> Yesterday getting ready for Saturday errands....
> 
> View attachment 3698850


Love the bag and outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3699391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having an outing st Caribou with ms Red flap...


Bag and color are beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699491


Love your fluffy tote and sweater!


----------



## Bibi25260

SamRust said:


> This was my look for today, my medallion tote styled with Chanel slingback (love love love these shoes) and a cute old topshop dress !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699557
> View attachment 3699559


What a perfect combo and lovely dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


Yes miss thing should be more out! She's beautiful and perfect for Spring and Summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552


LOVE your bag and outfit, you're so stylish! Love the skirt and great combo with the booties!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc.
> 
> Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3701110
> View attachment 3701111


Your stingray is beautiful! And not cheesy at all, you have beautiful hands and love your arm candy!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Classy!


Thanks babe!!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc.
> 
> Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3701110
> View attachment 3701111


Love is in the air ...your woc is stunning!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552


Love the skirt!!! Your reissue is so elegant!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


Ohhh I love it!! It's time to breathe!! Nice top!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Love the skirt!!! Your reissue is so elegant!!





charlie_c said:


> Such a cute skirt!!! [emoji7]





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your fluffy tote and sweater!





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your bag and outfit, you're so stylish! Love the skirt and great combo with the booties!


Thank you all for your sweet comments!!!


----------



## Bagventures

Couldn't help taking her to work with me today


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc.
> 
> Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3701110
> View attachment 3701111


Love this!!!


----------



## Bagventures

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc.
> 
> Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3701110
> View attachment 3701111



Wow, this piece is a true 'show stopper'


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Couldn't help taking her to work with me today


Ohhh can't blame you!! That's so beautiful!!!


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> You look so beautiful & your little one is too cute for words....love that stance!!



Thank you!!  haven't used any of my classics or other chanel purses in a while since having my baby.  can't believe he's walking


----------



## auntynat

alalayo said:


> Hey guys, should I take this bag since it got some scratch at the back of the bag



Hi, i cannot see any scratch either, sorry


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Not cheesy at all! Very sweet & sentimental....& could be magazine ad!! Your WOC is art!





Bibi25260 said:


> Your stingray is beautiful! And not cheesy at all, you have beautiful hands and love your arm candy!





chicnfab said:


> Love is in the air ...your woc is stunning!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Love this!!!





Bagventures said:


> Wow, this piece is a true 'show stopper'



Thank you all so much!!  You're all so sweet [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## Miss CC

Bagventures said:


> Couldn't help taking her to work with me today



This silver is such a dream. I was really tempted on the silver mini after seeing other posts on tpf but it was because of your photo of your silver flap at the wedding that really made me take the plunge. Love that you're putting it to good use [emoji173]️.


----------



## Bagventures

Miss CC said:


> This silver is such a dream. I was really tempted on the silver mini after seeing other posts on tpf but it was because of your photo of your silver flap at the wedding that really made me take the plunge. Love that you're putting it to good use [emoji173]️.



I know right?!!... it feels like the next morning for Cinderella but she's still glamorous in her subtle kinda way


----------



## Miss CC

tiff_c said:


> View attachment 3701227
> 
> 
> My very first Chanel... hope I made the right choice with the black hardware.



You've made a great choice!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Freckles1

Getting ready to head out to DS District Championship baseball game. Senior year is almost over!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes miss thing should be more out! She's beautiful and perfect for Spring and Summer!


Thank you sweetest Bibi....hope your spring/summer is off to a fabulous start!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Couldn't help taking her to work with me today


Seriously IN LOVE WITH THIS ONE!! You look awesome. Drool!


----------



## Kendie26

Freckles1 said:


> Getting ready to head out to DS District Championship baseball game. Senior year is almost over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701683


Oh wow, lots of excitement in your life & with such a perfect bag!! Love it!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


So pretty, Kendie! The floral print top too. ❤❤❤ two beautiful head-turners plus the one wearing them of course!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700552


I like your peekaboo skirt!  so fitting w ruffles. N of course, your understated reissue . It looks perfect n pristine n still very structured! ❤❤❤


----------



## charlie_c

Miss CC said:


> Love your outfits always!!



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Bagventures said:


> Couldn't help taking her to work with me today



Gor...geous... [emoji7]


----------



## charlie_c

Another day of just black and white with the so black boy

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31350507/


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> I like your peekaboo skirt!  so fitting w ruffles. N of course, your understated reissue . It looks perfect n pristine n still very structured! ❤❤❤


Thank you!


----------



## eroshery

Auvina15 said:


> So pretty!!!





chicnfab said:


> Sooo pretty





Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this....fab pic!





Vanana said:


> such A Fun bag!




Thank you all!!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Out to dinner with DH and my stingray woc.
> 
> Excuse the cheesy hand shot [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3701110
> View attachment 3701111


Gorgeous Stingray bag MissCC - this is my personal favorite stingray bag/material so far that I've seen!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]


Uh oh... This very popular reissue is out to cause chao again!  gorgeous neutral reminding us that warmer weather is finally here!!!


----------



## tiff_c

Miss CC said:


> You've made a great choice!! [emoji173]️


Thank you!!


----------



## TraceySH

Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!


View attachment 3702159


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159


Oh WOW, THIS must might be my fave of yours (although I love ALL of yours), but this is a masterful piece of art...a true stunner. Big sigh & drool


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> So pretty, Kendie! The floral print top too. ❤❤❤ two beautiful head-turners plus the one wearing them of course!





Vanana said:


> Uh oh... This very popular reissue is out to cause chao again!  gorgeous neutral reminding us that warmer weather is finally here!!!


You 2 sweeties just made my day....warm thanks dear friends!


----------



## yinnie

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159



Wow just wow [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159


I forgot about this beautiful bag.......I love it!


----------



## reeseymomma

charlie_c said:


> Another day of just black and white with the so black boy
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31350507/
> 
> View attachment 3701978
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701979



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ i have a newfound love for the so black collection! I had just recieved my so black mini and looking at you with this beautiful boy makes me want one even more! [emoji7][emoji7]the black and white ensemble of yours is perfection! [emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## reeseymomma

Kendie26 said:


> She's been on "winter hiatus" for too long & was screaming to get out! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've affectionately named her "miss thing" [emoji23]



[emoji173]️ love this combo!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Bags_4_life

charlie_c said:


> Another day of just black and white with the so black boy
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31350507/
> 
> View attachment 3701978
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701979


Very sleek, this is my fave of all your looks (no mean feat! Lol)


----------



## Gatorgirl45

Love love love. Your handbag looks so good with that outfit. What shoes are you wearing?


Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3702185


----------



## Miss CC

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3702185



You look gorgeous!!  Where is your top from?


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous Stingray bag MissCC - this is my personal favorite stingray bag/material so far that I've seen!



Thank you Vanana!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## TraceySH

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW, THIS must might be my fave of yours (although I love ALL of yours), but this is a masterful piece of art...a true stunner. Big sigh & drool





yinnie said:


> Wow just wow [emoji7]





Dextersmom said:


> I forgot about this beautiful bag.......I love it!



OMG you guys actually LIKE this bag??? I was hesitant to even put it on here. I, of course, with my OCD pairs, got it in pink as well. I was under the impression that EVERYONE hates these bags. You can still actually find them in some dept stores even now, I had 2 SA's beg me not to buy them b/c they thought they were so ugly. I was like, no, I am strange to begin with, but I LOVE them. Thank you for posting these nice comments you guys!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Gatorgirl45 said:


> Love love love. Your handbag looks so good with that outfit. What shoes are you wearing?



Thank you!!
I am wearing Jimmy Choo Lance 



Miss CC said:


> You look gorgeous!!  Where is your top from?



Thank you 
Both - sleeveless blouse and cardigan are from Intimissimi


----------



## chicnfab

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159


That's so gorgeous!! Stunning piece


----------



## TraceySH

chicnfab said:


> That's so gorgeous!! Stunning piece


Wow! Thank you so much. I am really surprised you guys like it...


----------



## yinnie

TraceySH said:


> OMG you guys actually LIKE this bag??? I was hesitant to even put it on here. I, of course, with my OCD pairs, got it in pink as well. I was under the impression that EVERYONE hates these bags. You can still actually find them in some dept stores even now, I had 2 SA's beg me not to buy them b/c they thought they were so ugly. I was like, no, I am strange to begin with, but I LOVE them. Thank you for posting these nice comments you guys!!!



I personally wouldn't buy it because I always play safe but love it on someone who is bold! The bag in your pic looks awesome with the lighting


----------



## chicnfab

TraceySH said:


> Wow! Thank you so much. I am really surprised you guys like it...


It's a piece of art!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159



What a beautiful work of art!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

TraceySH said:


> OMG you guys actually LIKE this bag??? I was hesitant to even put it on here. I, of course, with my OCD pairs, got it in pink as well. I was under the impression that EVERYONE hates these bags. You can still actually find them in some dept stores even now, I had 2 SA's beg me not to buy them b/c they thought they were so ugly. I was like, no, I am strange to begin with, but I LOVE them. Thank you for posting these nice comments you guys!!!



Yes, it's a stunning bag! I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my lambskin classic flap and gold Balenciaga sandals.


----------



## love2learn

Such a beauty!  Just the perfect size!  Is this one of your kimono's you like to wear?  I can't remember the designer you've mentioned before, but either way I really like what you're wearing.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin classic flap and gold Balenciaga sandals.
> View attachment 3703031



Beautiful cf and love those sandals! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bagventures

kimono + classic flap = perfection


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin classic flap and gold Balenciaga sandals.
> View attachment 3703031


Love the whole outfit!  Bag and shoes....love love and love


----------



## charlie_c

reeseymomma said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ i have a newfound love for the so black collection! I had just recieved my so black mini and looking at you with this beautiful boy makes me want one even more! [emoji7][emoji7]the black and white ensemble of yours is perfection! [emoji176][emoji176]





Bags_4_life said:


> Very sleek, this is my fave of all your looks (no mean feat! Lol)



Thank you! Glad you don't find it too plain


----------



## charlie_c

Feeling bold today! Chevron mini with shw + bold stripes + silver flatform oxfords

More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31353631/


----------



## Kendie26

reeseymomma said:


> [emoji173]️ love this combo!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


Thanks kindly reeseymomma!


----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> OMG you guys actually LIKE this bag??? I was hesitant to even put it on here. I, of course, with my OCD pairs, got it in pink as well. I was under the impression that EVERYONE hates these bags. You can still actually find them in some dept stores even now, I had 2 SA's beg me not to buy them b/c they thought they were so ugly. I was like, no, I am strange to begin with, but I LOVE them. Thank you for posting these nice comments you guys!!!


Say what?! That's crazy...who wouldn't LOVE that bag?!! It's almost comical hearing 2 SA's beg you NOT to buy it but hey, i respect everyone's taste. We all have different likings. I TOTALLY ADORE that bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

TraceySH said:


> OMG you guys actually LIKE this bag??? I was hesitant to even put it on here. I, of course, with my OCD pairs, got it in pink as well. I was under the impression that EVERYONE hates these bags. You can still actually find them in some dept stores even now, I had 2 SA's beg me not to buy them b/c they thought they were so ugly. I was like, no, I am strange to begin with, but I LOVE them. Thank you for posting these nice comments you guys!!!


it's beautiful, especially the pink version. it's art and definitely for someone who appreciates some creativity in their wardrobe and pieces. crochet has an uber-long lifespan and is something lots of women appreciate


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin classic flap and gold Balenciaga sandals.
> View attachment 3703031


Super love your outfit!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159


Perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin classic flap and gold Balenciaga sandals.
> View attachment 3703031


You look stunning!


----------



## Martini0317

Beautiful day out [emoji272]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning!





love2learn said:


> Such a beauty!  Just the perfect size!  Is this one of your kimono's you like to wear?  I can't remember the designer you've mentioned before, but either way I really like what you're wearing.





Miss CC said:


> Beautiful cf and love those sandals! [emoji173]️





Bagventures said:


> kimono + classic flap = perfection





Chanel923 said:


> Love the whole outfit!  Bag and shoes....love love and love





chicnfab said:


> Super love your outfit!!!


Thank you all so much and @love2learn, you are correct, this is one of my beloved Johnny Was kimono's.


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Feeling bold today! Chevron mini with shw + bold stripes + silver flatform oxfords
> 
> More mod shots here: Charlie's Style Diary
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31353631/
> 
> View attachment 3703190
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703191


I don't remember this mini of yours!!  It is beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Martini0317 said:


> Beautiful day out [emoji272]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703504


The leather on your reissue looks fabulous.....makes me want another reissue, tbh.


----------



## Martini0317

Dextersmom said:


> The leather on your reissue looks fabulous.....makes me want another reissue, tbh.



Thank you! I have also been admiring your reissue, the chevron looks divine on the reissue... so pretty!


----------



## Chanel923

Martini0317 said:


> Beautiful day out [emoji272]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703504


Beautiful bag and gorgeous legs. What size is your reissue? I have same combo in 226 but thinking to add a 225 in same combo as well


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Black Mini today [emoji5]


----------



## FancyPants77

eroshery said:


> My Blue



So pretty. I have a black denim boy and when people see it they always compliment how rare it looks/seems to them. I've always been surprised that denim Chanels aren't more popular. They're perfect for casual wear . Love your bag!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> I don't remember this mini of yours!!  It is beautiful!



It is from before my mod shot days LOL
I almost pass on it because of the patent leather. But glad I didn't since it started growing on me since I bought it! The navy color is so easy to wear. Loving it all over again!


----------



## BagLady14

Trendy cc riding shotgun.


----------



## Martini0317

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous legs. What size is your reissue? I have same combo in 226 but thinking to add a 225 in same combo as well



Thanks it's a 225! I needed a smaller size bag in my collection. The 226 seems like a good size too though, although I have yet to try 226 in person


----------



## yinnie

Martini0317 said:


> Beautiful day out [emoji272]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703504



Ahhh so this is the reissue!!! It's gorgeous no wonder why you couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my rock my shoulder.


----------



## yinnie

Trip to the vet with my boy and (bunny) boy


----------



## NANI1972

TraceySH said:


> Had this for 6 months, and had to wait for the snow to melt to bring out some florals & pastels!
> 
> View attachment 3702158
> View attachment 3702159



[emoji175] Lovely!


----------



## TraceySH

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703992


yea I love this one!!


----------



## yinnie

First outing with this beauty


----------



## love2learn

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Black Mini today [emoji5]
> View attachment 3703707



So beautiful[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

BagLady14 said:


> Trendy cc riding shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703798



Love how she's all dolled up[emoji177].  So pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

Martini0317 said:


> Beautiful day out [emoji272]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703504



Beautiful day out with your stunning reissue!!!  [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703992



Love seeing mod shots of this beauty!  Are you still loving it?


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3704022
> 
> Trip to the vet with my boy and (bunny) boy



Just such a gorgeous red!!


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3704194
> 
> 
> First outing with this beauty



Another beautiful reissue!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## yinnie

love2learn said:


> Just such a gorgeous red!!





love2learn said:


> Another beautiful reissue!!  Gorgeous!!



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## Phiomega

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3704022
> 
> Trip to the vet with my boy and (bunny) boy



This is gorgeous red and the hardware really fits this red!


----------



## yinnie

Phiomega said:


> This is gorgeous red and the hardware really fits this red!



Thank you! When I got this boy, I walked into the store not liking the boy style. This was THE boy bag that changed everything lol love at first sight!


----------



## FunBagz

Beautiful beach weekend with my beautiful pink mini...


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love seeing mod shots of this beauty!  Are you still loving it?





TraceySH said:


> yea I love this one!!


Thank you both and yes, I really adore this bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703992


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

With good old cerf tote, brooch and flats.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Weekend shopper

love2learn said:


> So beautiful[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> With good old cerf tote, brooch and flats.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3704656





Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Bibi, and you look tres chic, as per usual, my beautiful friend!!


----------



## Bagventures

Enjoying her this beautiful weekend...


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagventures said:


> Enjoying her this beautiful weekend...


Stunning bag and view!!!


----------



## cheeseny

My two favorite Chanel bags! They are my everyday to-go bags!


----------



## Dextersmom

Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc for day and square chevron for night, with my new Etro scarf.


----------



## Dextersmom

cheeseny said:


> My two favorite Chanel bags! alternate and carry them everyday =)


They are both very beautiful!!


----------



## aa12

cheeseny said:


> My two favorite Chanel bags! They are my everyday to-go bags!


beautiful! What color is your bag on the bottom?


----------



## cheeseny

Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc for day and square chevron for night, with my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705006
> View attachment 3705007


luv the bag and ur outfit, beautiful scarf =)


----------



## cheeseny

Dextersmom said:


> They are both very beautiful!!


thank u ^^


----------



## cheeseny

aa12 said:


> beautiful! What color is your bag on the bottom?


thank u~ the bottom one is from 2015 cruise, pearly caviar charcoal.. it has different tones- metallic gray, dark blue, green, under different lighting.


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703992





Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc for day and square chevron for night, with my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705006
> View attachment 3705007



You look fabulous and beautiful bags!!  Have a great sunny day!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3704022
> 
> Trip to the vet with my boy and (bunny) boy



Omg what a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## cajhingle

Chanel Reissue 225 anniversary edition


----------



## Vanana

Furniture shopping with my small so black boy in caviar Lamb skin today


----------



## Vanana

Ok... one more selfie with DH and the bag since we are bored waiting for dinner table


----------



## charlie_c

Silver caviar mini with dark wash jeans

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31358497/


----------



## Phiomega

View attachment 3704262


Flight at 0620am is always better with Chanel [emoji12]


----------



## ms_emkay24

Out & about with my new boy WOC


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703992


Love love the skirt and the bag!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful beach weekend with my beautiful pink mini...
> 
> View attachment 3704523


Ohhh beautiful view and the bag!


----------



## chicnfab

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3705014
> 
> 
> Chanel Reissue 225 anniversary edition


Ohhh I love the outfit and the bag!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Silver caviar mini with dark wash jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31358497/
> 
> View attachment 3705150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705152


Ohhh the shoes! Love your mini babe


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Ok... one more selfie with DH and the bag since we are bored waiting for dinner table
> View attachment 3705092


Rocking the boy!!


----------



## Kristal7788

At house warming with my Chevron black mini~ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> Furniture shopping with my small so black boy in caviar Lamb skin today
> View attachment 3705083



I'm loving your casual outfit with this stunning boy [emoji173]️


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh the shoes! Love your mini babe



Thanks! These are my favorite heels


----------



## Chanel923

Bagventures said:


> Enjoying her this beautiful weekend...


Wow..... another beautiful bag.  What an awesome view.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Furniture shopping with my small so black boy in caviar Lamb skin today
> View attachment 3705083


This outfit is so bad a..!  Love the boy and captain sparrow tee.


----------



## yinnie

Baby feet once again with my new to me accordion reissue


----------



## LouisV76

not really in action [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> With good old cerf tote, brooch and flats.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3704656


Love! Karl would be proud Bibi!! So chic & classy ( I still haven't decided on a camera bag like yours, or a Cerf tote or other so I'm being "good")


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Ok... one more selfie with DH and the bag since we are bored waiting for dinner table
> View attachment 3705092


Awwww, me LOVES this one!!!! Hello dearest Mr. Vanana! Do you know how lucky you are to have this magnificent woman by your side? Of course you do!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3705501
> 
> Baby feet once again with my new to me accordion reissue


We  your sweet baby feet & reissue!


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Silver caviar mini with dark wash jeans
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31358497/
> 
> View attachment 3705150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705152


Yummy you AGAIN! OMG those shoes I'm thinking your newest silver mini is my fave of yours (but i could be wrong!as you have many fave's of mine)


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Rocking the boy!!





Miss CC said:


> I'm loving your casual outfit with this stunning boy [emoji173]️



Thank you ladies!!! 

 I had the boy packed up but broke it out of confinement to match the ripped jeans  That was its maiden voyage and after using it I discovered 2 things: 1) I really do prefer rectangular minis/225/ML/and small boys as far as sizes go. It's just so "easy". 2) This so black boy is definitely officially the "coolest" chanel bag I have and might be used a lot going forward because while I like dressing up, there are plenty of times where I dress down like this. though the reissue and other bags I have would work well too, this one just is perfect for these kind of outfit IMO.


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> This outfit is so bad a..!  Love the boy and captain sparrow tee.


hahaha thank you!!  I knew we were going to be running around all day so...   This t-shirt is so soft and comfy and has a very nice cut/fit but once you go grinning skull, you're directed to ripped jeans. As one does...  



Kendie26 said:


> Awwww, me LOVES this one!!!! Hello dearest Mr. Vanana! Do you know how lucky you are to have this magnificent woman by your side? Of course you do!


 You made me blush... hehehe DH does not know that he has been featured. I was hungry and bored waiting for a table after a long day of walking around so a picture of the boys happened  Hope you're having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Lilian Hui

Python Coco Handle out and about with me in Hong Kong! 





Thanks for letting me share


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> Yummy you AGAIN! OMG those shoes I'm thinking your newest silver mini is my fave of yours (but i could be wrong!as you have many fave's of mine)



Thank you! Since I have so many different pairs of silver shoes, makes this mini really easy to wear  And the rhw lets it go from casual to formal easily. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Happy Sunday!
Had a wonderful day shopping yesterday(its been several looong months) and My wonderful DH gifted me this from the Chanel boutique! He n I disagreed about which classic size I should get(i thought Jumbo lamb ghw) but he loved this on me so much he thought I should get it! 
The SA said it was from last year but im pretty sure it was from 2yrs ago? Anyone know? But I surprised myself and love the size and tweed so much !! Thank you for letting me share !!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LouisV76 said:


> not really in action [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705616


beautiful pairing, both such lovely pieces


----------



## BagLadyT

LouisV76 said:


> not really in action [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705616



So elegant!


----------



## Freckles1

Sunday morning grocery shopping


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bagventures said:


> Enjoying her this beautiful weekend...


wow, just so beautiful


----------



## LouisV76

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful pairing, both such lovely pieces





BagLadyT said:


> So elegant!



thanks so much ladies![emoji8] happy sunday[emoji295]️


----------



## Miss CC

Bibi25260 said:


> With good old cerf tote, brooch and flats.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3704656



Looking stunning from head to toe!!  Hope you're having a fabulous weekend [emoji173]️.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Love love the skirt and the bag!!!!





cheeseny said:


> luv the bag and ur outfit, beautiful scarf =)





Miss CC said:


> You look fabulous and beautiful bags!!  Have a great sunny day!! [emoji173]️


Thank you all!!


----------



## Vienna

Caviar M/L today [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Had a wonderful day shopping yesterday(its been several looong months) and My wonderful DH gifted me this from the Chanel boutique! He n I disagreed about which classic size I should get(i thought Jumbo lamb ghw) but he loved this on me so much he thought I should get it!
> The SA said it was from last year but im pretty sure it was from 2yrs ago? Anyone know? But I surprised myself and love the size and tweed so much !! Thank you for letting me share !!!
> View attachment 3705741


It is beautiful....congrats!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Dextersmom said:


> It is beautiful....congrats!!


Thank you @Dextersmom!  Your Chanel collex is swoon worthy!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Had a wonderful day shopping yesterday(its been several looong months) and My wonderful DH gifted me this from the Chanel boutique! He n I disagreed about which classic size I should get(i thought Jumbo lamb ghw) but he loved this on me so much he thought I should get it!
> The SA said it was from last year but im pretty sure it was from 2yrs ago? Anyone know? But I surprised myself and love the size and tweed so much !! Thank you for letting me share !!!
> View attachment 3705741



And here it is!!!!



Thank you for all the likes and comments!!!


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing for the first time my medium beige caviar flap ..


----------



## Tall1Grl

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3705913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing for the first time my medium beige caviar flap ..


This is so elegant!!


----------



## chicnfab

Blending with our apple tree 
With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!


----------



## Kendie26

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Had a wonderful day shopping yesterday(its been several looong months) and My wonderful DH gifted me this from the Chanel boutique! He n I disagreed about which classic size I should get(i thought Jumbo lamb ghw) but he loved this on me so much he thought I should get it!
> The SA said it was from last year but im pretty sure it was from 2yrs ago? Anyone know? But I surprised myself and love the size and tweed so much !! Thank you for letting me share !!!
> View attachment 3705741



[emoji322][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️fellow tweed lover here... in love with your beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Tall1Grl said:


> And here it is!!!!
> View attachment 3705906
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the likes and comments!!!



You are a vision!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

My only red bag [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


Ohhhh love love love it dear!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Black caviar medium


----------



## lily888

Afternoon walk by the beach with my Pink Chevron Mini  thanks for letting me share


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996



The perfect shade of red!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

lily888 said:


> Afternoon walk by the beach with my Pink Chevron Mini  thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3705307



Twinsies!!  Love the shoes!


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Blending with our apple tree
> With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!



So feminine love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Brunch with the fam and my boy


----------



## terri w

Finally managed to wear my espadrilles out - sunshine and no rain!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lilian Hui said:


> Python Coco Handle out and about with me in Hong Kong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


This Coco is so damn dreamy....you must stare at her all day long...STUNNING is barely a good enough word!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Brunch with the fam and my boy
> 
> View attachment 3706059


One of my favorite Boys of all time That brunch looks super yummy!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> The perfect shade of red!! [emoji173]️





chicnfab said:


> Ohhhh love love love it dear!!


Thank you dearest Lovelies! This red shade works best for me & the lambskin feel of her is so lush. Hope your weekend has been lovely!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


Beautiful true red.... love love love


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lily888 said:


> Afternoon walk by the beach with my Pink Chevron Mini  thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3705307


your bag is so beautiful. and  your shoes!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️fellow tweed lover here... in love with your beauty!





Kendie26 said:


> You are a vision!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]



Thank you so much dear Kendie!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


Love this red!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

lily888 said:


> Afternoon walk by the beach with my Pink Chevron Mini  thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3705307


Love love love it all!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

chicnfab said:


> Blending with our apple tree
> With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Tall1Grl said:


> And here it is!!!!
> View attachment 3705906
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the likes and comments!!!


OMG Tall1Grl that is a gorgous gorgeous tweed bag!!!  Tweed is so quintessential Chanel but finding one that has 1) tight durable weaving, and 2) versatile and wearable pattern/colors is extremely difficult. Yours is both and your DH was absolutely right! It's not that difficult to find a black lamb classic in the future, but this one would not be easy to find again.   enjoy this gorgeous and oh so Chanel find.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


 I.. want... one..!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Blending with our apple tree
> With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!


You look so pretty today as does your GST.


----------



## Lilian Hui

Kendie26 said:


> This Coco is so damn dreamy....you must stare at her all day long...STUNNING is barely a good enough word!


Thank you!! She really is something else, I think maybe my absolute favourite... Big hugs!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


Your red flap is so beautiful and it looks great against your sassy tee!!


----------



## Vanana

lily888 said:


> Afternoon walk by the beach with my Pink Chevron Mini  thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3705307


This pink mini can do no wrong right?! One of my favorite bags.  I love your sparkly pink shoes - so very fun!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3706034
> 
> Black caviar medium


You and your classic flap look beautiful!!


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Brunch with the fam and my boy
> 
> View attachment 3706059


oh Miss CC that looks like such a delicious brunch with a delicious boy  All time classic and sought after boy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Brunch with the fam and my boy
> 
> View attachment 3706059


Yummy boy and brunch, my friend!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3705913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing for the first time my medium beige caviar flap ..


it pairs very well with your dress


----------



## Tall1Grl

Vanana said:


> OMG Tall1Grl that is a gorgous gorgeous tweed bag!!!  Tweed is so quintessential Chanel but finding one that has 1) tight durable weaving, and 2) versatile and wearable pattern/colors is extremely difficult. Yours is both and your DH was absolutely right! It's not that difficult to find a black lamb classic in the future, but this one would not be easy to find again.   enjoy this gorgeous and oh so Chanel find.


Vanana, thank you so much for your wonderful words!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful true red.... love love love





Tall1Grl said:


> Love this red!!





Vanana said:


> I.. want... one..!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your red flap is so beautiful and it looks great against your sassy tee!!


Kind thanks dear chanel gal pals !! Some of you may recall how darn long it took me to find a red bag that I love. 
Vanana love, YOUR day WILL come & besides you have Mr. Leo now!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear chanel gal pals !! Some of you may recall how darn long it took me to find a red bag that I love.
> Vanana love, YOUR day WILL come & besides you have Mr. Leo now!!!!


Oh wow! he's been at the spa for so long that I forgot about his red deliciousness!!! (seriously I forgot!). So happy he's finally back and looking sooooo much more gorgeous too!!! thanks for the reminder it's been so crazy I am very forgetful/not mentally as sharp as i'd like to be lately!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty today as does your GST.


 Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

Tall1Grl said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> So feminine love it! [emoji173]️


Thanks my dearest @Miss CC


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Brunch with the fam and my boy
> 
> View attachment 3706059


How's everything tasting? Love love your boy!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Taking this baby out for a short shopping trip, thank you to the PurseForum lovely ladies here, eps ironic568 for authenticate this baby for me


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my silver mini out tonight.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> One of my favorite Boys of all time That brunch looks super yummy!





Vanana said:


> oh Miss CC that looks like such a delicious brunch with a delicious boy  All time classic and sought after boy!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Yummy boy and brunch, my friend!!





chicnfab said:


> How's everything tasting? Love love your boy!



Thank you ladies it was delicious!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284



Looooove this mini so much!!!!  And wow that view....breathtaking!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Dextersmom said:


> You and your classic flap look beautiful!!



Thank you dear Dextersmom! [emoji254]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284


What a view!  Love this silver baby.


----------



## yinnie

[emoji188]


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Bibi, and you look tres chic, as per usual, my beautiful friend!!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc for day and square chevron for night, with my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705006
> View attachment 3705007


Love them both and you look so stunning, colorful outfit perfect for summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Love! Karl would be proud Bibi!! So chic & classy ( I still haven't decided on a camera bag like yours, or a Cerf tote or other so I'm being "good")


Oh now you're making me blush! Thank you for the compliment! 
Waiting to see what you'll get. Can't believe I have this cerf tote 7 years now, the Chanel addiction started with this one.


----------



## Bibi25260

Lilian Hui said:


> Python Coco Handle out and about with me in Hong Kong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow what a stunning bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Had a wonderful day shopping yesterday(its been several looong months) and My wonderful DH gifted me this from the Chanel boutique! He n I disagreed about which classic size I should get(i thought Jumbo lamb ghw) but he loved this on me so much he thought I should get it!
> The SA said it was from last year but im pretty sure it was from 2yrs ago? Anyone know? But I surprised myself and love the size and tweed so much !! Thank you for letting me share !!!
> View attachment 3705741


Love this one! You're right it is from 2 years ago, I remember this because it was the last time I was in Paris with my mother and wanted this bag in jumbo but couldn't find this size.
Which size is yours?


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Looking stunning from head to toe!!  Hope you're having a fabulous weekend [emoji173]️.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Blending with our apple tree
> With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!


Beautiful bag, perfect with your lovely summer dress! Great shot with apple tree.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


Beautiful bag and color!!  
Perfect with gorgeous tee.


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> Brunch with the fam and my boy
> 
> View attachment 3706059


Everything looks so good!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284


Love this mini! And that view!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!!
> Perfect with gorgeous tee.





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh now you're making me blush! Thank you for the compliment!
> Waiting to see what you'll get. Can't believe I have this cerf tote 7 years now, the Chanel addiction started with this one.


Thank you sweet Bibi! Wow & Yay on 7 years w/ your Cerf...it looks new! Always fun to know what bag started everyone's addiction!


----------



## charlie_c

Had some fun with colors yesterday 

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31362544/


----------



## Bagventures

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284


Wow, everything in sight is TDF!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag, perfect with your lovely summer dress! Great shot with apple tree.


.. thank you my dearest Bibi!


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Had some fun with colors yesterday
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31362544/
> 
> View attachment 3706531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706532


Very nice! How's your white mini?


----------



## chicnfab

bellaNlawrence said:


> Taking this baby out for a short shopping trip, thank you to the PurseForum lovely ladies here, eps ironic568 for authenticate this baby for me


Nice outfit! And the bag


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284


Amazingly gorgeous!!! The bag and the view! Ohhh I bet it's very relaxing there


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Amazingly gorgeous!!! The bag and the view! Ohhh I bet it's very relaxing there





Miss CC said:


> Looooove this mini so much!!!!  And wow that view....breathtaking!!





Chanel923 said:


> What a view!  Love this silver baby.





Bibi25260 said:


> Love them both and you look so stunning, colorful outfit perfect for summer!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love this mini! And that view!





Bagventures said:


> Wow, everything in sight is TDF!


Thank you all!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this one! You're right it is from 2 years ago, I remember this because it was the last time I was in Paris with my mother and wanted this bag in jumbo but couldn't find this size.
> Which size is yours?


Hi Bibi!!
How nice to have mom/daughter time in Paris!
This is the M/L only one of 2 left in the US  i was told n the last one is in the Dallas boutique


----------



## Bagventures

Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind


----------



## Chanel923

Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind


Yup .... a very beautiful evergreen.  Love the shoes


----------



## ttjanice

Summer is officially here, happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Selenet

Today! Chanel Maxi


----------



## Selenet

Another picture where you can see my Maxi better


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind


Love it!


----------



## chicnfab

ttjanice said:


> Summer is officially here, happy Monday everyone!


Ohh I love the twilly, slides, charms and the bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind


Looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3707029
> 
> Today! Chanel Maxi


Love your dress & your Maxi looks super stylin' on you!!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996



This is the only RED you will need! . It is a gorgeous true dark red ...n the ruthenium matches it perfectly!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Blending with our apple tree
> With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!



You take the prettiest shots! Chicnfab!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> You take the prettiest shots! Chicnfab!


Ohhh thank you so much my dearest Arielgal!  That's so sweet of you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind


that bag definitely elevates the dress!


----------



## silliex

my new to me, preloved jumbo single flap 14 series in light taupe in caviar with silver hardware


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind





ttjanice said:


> Summer is officially here, happy Monday everyone!





Selenet said:


> View attachment 3707029
> 
> Today! Chanel Maxi





silliex said:


> my new to me, preloved jumbo single flap 14 series in light taupe in caviar with silver hardware



Ladies-looking fabulous with your Chanel!


----------



## Luxzenith

Been a while since I contributed. Debuting my latest Coco handle in Tiffany blue Python! 

Its' mid week! Yay!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> This is the only RED you will need! . It is a gorgeous true dark red ...n the ruthenium matches it perfectly!


Thank you darlin'..i agree & plan on keeping it as my ONLY red bag


----------



## Kendie26

silliex said:


> my new to me, preloved jumbo single flap 14 series in light taupe in caviar with silver hardware


WOWEE!! Taupe!!! A total dream bag! You look so pretty & I adore your dress, shoes....everything!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707358
> 
> 
> Been a while since I contributed. Debuting my latest Coco handle in Tiffany blue Python!
> 
> Its' mid week! Yay!


Holy cow W-O-W!!! That is UNBELIEVABLE!! What a drop dead STUNNER. I die now.


----------



## Luxzenith

Kendie26 said:


> Holy cow W-O-W!!! That is UNBELIEVABLE!! What a drop dead STUNNER. I die now.



[emoji23] I burst out laughing when I saw your post! Glad my chanel bag can make more of us happy and smiling aside from myself (yup this makes me smile as I go about my work today!!)


----------



## chicnfab

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707358
> 
> 
> Been a while since I contributed. Debuting my latest Coco handle in Tiffany blue Python!
> 
> Its' mid week! Yay!


That's stunning!


----------



## snowing may

Hello Absolem!


----------



## Forex

Its been a while since i take this beauty out. So i snapped a bunch of pictures today


----------



## Forex

snowing may said:


> Hello Absolem! [emoji3][emoji3]


Lol this picture is so cute and your bag is[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> Hello Absolem!


This is so cute! And your bag will catch everyone's eyes


----------



## chicnfab

Forex said:


> Its been a while since i take this beauty out. So i snapped a bunch of pictures today
> 
> View attachment 3707961


Ohh just elegant!!!


----------



## snowing may

Forex said:


> Lol this picture is so cute and your bag is[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]





chicnfab said:


> This is so cute! And your bag will catch everyone's eyes



Thank you!


----------



## Forex

chicnfab said:


> Ohh just elegant!!!


Thanks  you're so sweet


----------



## Forex

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707358
> 
> 
> Been a while since I contributed. Debuting my latest Coco handle in Tiffany blue Python!
> 
> Its' mid week! Yay!


Wow, just wow [emoji8] python + tiffany blue is TDF


silliex said:


> my new to me, preloved jumbo single flap 14 series in light taupe in caviar with silver hardware


Look beautiful on you. I'm waiting on a pre owned single flap to arrive this Saturday. I hope hope hope it will be beautiful 


Selenet said:


> View attachment 3707036
> 
> Another picture where you can see my Maxi better [emoji3]


[emoji173] your dress. And the maxi looks great on you [emoji8] 


ttjanice said:


> Summer is officially here, happy Monday everyone!


Beautiful bag. And your shoes are cute 


Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind [emoji3]


This green is so lovely [emoji9]


----------



## Forex

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3706397
> 
> 
> [emoji188]


Wow your boy grew up so quick. And this reissue is so beautiful [emoji41]


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284


Another beautiful mini Detex. And the view is breathtaking. I would stay there all night lol


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705996


Hello there, how are you . You need to take more picture of this beauty lol. I love love love this red


----------



## Forex

chicnfab said:


> Blending with our apple tree
> With my fave fave gst..have a fab day everyone!!


You habe so MANY beautiful dresses. I love how you coordinate your bag so well with your dresses too [emoji8]


----------



## chicnfab

Forex said:


> You habe so MANY beautiful dresses. I love how you coordinate your bag so well with your dresses too [emoji8]


Ohh thank you so much! I love love wearing dress! And Yes I do love to match my bag and shoes with what I'm wearing  ..


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> Very nice! How's your white mini?



It's holding up well. But I am a pretty light user. It goes from home into the car, to the office/restaurants, sit pretty for a while, back into the car, and then back home most of the time.


----------



## Chanel923

Oh so sexy and beautiful


----------



## charlie_c

So black boy bag with another black & white outfit

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31367114/


----------



## Chanel923

Forex said:


> Its been a while since i take this beauty out. So i snapped a bunch of pictures today
> 
> View attachment 3707961


Oh so sexy and beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> It's holding up well. But I am a pretty light user. It goes from home into the car, to the office/restaurants, sit pretty for a while, back into the car, and then back home most of the time.


That's good to hear  I'm so tempted to get white


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> That's good to hear  I'm so tempted to get white



Do it do it do it!! I'm sure it will work great with your wardrobe! So easy to wear in the summer too


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Do it do it do it!! I'm sure it will work great with your wardrobe! So easy to wear in the summer too


 Thank you..


----------



## yinnie

Forex said:


> Wow your boy grew up so quick. And this reissue is so beautiful [emoji41]



Lol yea time has flown so quickly! Can't believe he is nearly 4 months [emoji12] and he also has chubby feet [emoji23]


----------



## yinnie

Reissue and camellia jellys [emoji7]


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284



Such a lovely picture  can ogle at both the silver mini beauty n the beautiful sunset!


----------



## nicole0612

snowing may said:


> Hello Absolem!



What a cute photo and cute mini!


----------



## nicole0612

charlie_c said:


> So black boy bag with another black & white outfit
> 
> More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31367114/
> 
> View attachment 3708166
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708167



Wow, so chic! You look gorgeous.


----------



## nicole0612

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3708304
> 
> 
> Reissue and camellia jellys [emoji7]



Always love a nice bijoux chain [emoji173]️
Looking pretty as always!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284



Once again, this confirms you live in the most beautiful place on earth! Loving how the sun shines off your bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Its been a while since i take this beauty out. So i snapped a bunch of pictures today
> 
> View attachment 3707961


WOWEE, this is 1 of the coolest pics ever & I love how your gorgeous pink nail color pops ! So pretty! (& thank you for your comments on my red CF)


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Hello Absolem!


What a FUN pic & you look perfect w/ that bright blue mini...i adore your outfit!


----------



## rowy65

Bagventures said:


> Just thought my "Evergreen" would make this dress much less boring.... weird how this name just came to mind


I never thought to name it evergreen but it fits!  I was just calling mine "greenie"  I haven't been able to put it down since I've got it


----------



## Bagventures

rowy65 said:


> I never thought to name it evergreen but it fits!  I was just calling mine "greenie"  I haven't been able to put it down since I've got it[/QUOTE
> 
> You're so cute!!
> I've never had one in that color ever, but Chanel green this season really did it for me


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Once again, this confirms you live in the most beautiful place on earth! Loving how the sun shines off your bag.





Forex said:


> Another beautiful mini Detex. And the view is breathtaking. I would stay there all night lol





Arielgal said:


> Such a lovely picture  can ogle at both the silver mini beauty n the beautiful sunset!


Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706283
> View attachment 3706284



Gorgeous! I'll bet you are an excellent swimmer [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

With chanel earrings..Have a fab day everyone!!!


----------



## bfly

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707358
> 
> 
> Been a while since I contributed. Debuting my latest Coco handle in Tiffany blue Python!
> 
> Its' mid week! Yay!



I love coco handle and this is such beautiful blue.


----------



## charlie_c

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, so chic! You look gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Dressing up nude pink with silver mini

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31369876/


----------



## Arielgal

Bringing Ms CF on a swashbuckling movie date to see the pirates!


----------



## rowy65

It was good to get green for now.  Now it just makes sense to get a black caviar classic mini next


----------



## Zoe C

rowy65 said:


> It was good to get green for now.  Now it just makes sense to get a black caviar classic mini next



I got mine yesterday! Not an action picture (yet) but here it is!!


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Dressing up nude pink with silver mini
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31369876/
> 
> View attachment 3709124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709125


Oh sweet!! This is def 1 of my very favorite ensembles of yours... BIG LOVE!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Happy over da Hump day Thursday!! Cool and overcast day needs a Pink chevron xmini ..thank you for letting me share!


----------



## rowy65

Zoe C said:


> I got mine yesterday! Not an action picture (yet) but here it is!!
> View attachment 3709368


This is lovely!  Is this the charcoal mini?  Is it possible to tell me where you are and if any stock left?


----------



## Zoe C

rowy65 said:


> This is lovely!  Is this the charcoal mini?  Is it possible to tell me where you are and if any stock left?



Yes! It's the charcoal mini with ruthenium hardware. 
I got it from the Barcelona store, my SA thought of me when she received it.

I don't think there're more because she told me they were awaiting for new season's colors and styles. 

If you want her email send me a dm and I'll be glad to give it to you.


----------



## rowy65

Zoe C said:


> Yes! It's the charcoal mini with ruthenium hardware.
> I got it from the Barcelona store, my SA thought of me when she received it.
> 
> I don't think there're more because she told me they were awaiting for new season's colors and styles.
> 
> If you want her email send me a dm and I'll be glad to give it to you.


Unfortunately, I'm in the US.  I don't know how it works buying overseas especially with the VAT.  Again, enjoy your gorgeous bag and looking forward to mod pics


----------



## TraceySH

I couldn't resist posting this lavender mess [emoji15]


----------



## FancyPants77

TraceySH said:


> I couldn't resist posting this lavender mess [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710126



Love it. So pretty


----------



## chicnfab

TraceySH said:


> I couldn't resist posting this lavender mess [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710126


Gorgeous


----------



## TraceySH

FancyPants77 said:


> Love it. So pretty





chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous



It was a total accident which is why it was hilarious to post. I was already using the bag, these sneaks came today (yay for sale season) and I was about to go out and...OMG. I am a purple people eater


----------



## LGW

Out and about in London yesterday. @lauragallo_wallis


----------



## Zoe C

rowy65 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm in the US.  I don't know how it works buying overseas especially with the VAT.  Again, enjoy your gorgeous bag and looking forward to mod pics



Thank you so much!! I hope you find your unicorn soon!!


----------



## Kendie26

TraceySH said:


> I couldn't resist posting this lavender mess [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710126


Your chanel goodies are just way too incredible to keep finding appropriate descriptors/adjectives!! I LOVE this bag to death & adorable shoes/sneaks!


----------



## Kendie26

So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> Oh sweet!! This is def 1 of my very favorite ensembles of yours... BIG LOVE!!!



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Navy and white for white mini in bhw

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31373575/


----------



## chicnfab

TraceySH said:


> It was a total accident which is why it was hilarious to post. I was already using the bag, these sneaks came today (yay for sale season) and I was about to go out and...OMG. I am a purple people eater


You're funny


----------



## yinnie

Love this bag so much!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

When you're feeling blue 
Blue and black today with my boy ohh boy. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> When you're feeling blue
> Blue and black today with my boy ohh boy. Have a great day everyone!!



Great outfit


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Great outfit


Thanks girl!!!


----------



## yinnie

Such a beautiful day out today with the kids at the botanic garden. We are going into winter here but it's still so warm [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️ 



The bag is so gorgeous under the natural light and with nature


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> When you're feeling blue
> Blue and black today with my boy ohh boy. Have a great day everyone!!


The boy sits nicely on you single chain  you must be pretty tall! Very nice outfit for a change  You look as fab in skinny jeans as in dresses!


----------



## Arielgal

yinnie said:


> Such a beautiful day out today with the kids at the botanic garden. We are going into winter here but it's still so warm [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 3711376
> 
> 
> The bag is so gorgeous under the natural light and with nature
> View attachment 3711373
> 
> View attachment 3711374
> 
> View attachment 3711375


Your preloved reissue is really lovely! A great find..is the leather glazed or has it developed that beautiful shiny patina? Whatever it is, it just sparkles!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710391
> View attachment 3710392


I love this reissue ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## yinnie

Arielgal said:


> Your preloved reissue is really lovely! A great find..is the leather glazed or has it developed that beautiful shiny patina? Whatever it is, it just sparkles!



[emoji92]Thank you! [emoji92]
The sunlight brings out the best look in the leather! I think it is distressed calf but it definitely also has a patina to it!


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> I love this reissue ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks so much dearest Ashleym! You are always such a sweetie!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> When you're feeling blue
> Blue and black today with my boy ohh boy. Have a great day everyone!!


Wow, you always were your Chanel's so well! Picture perfect dear chicnfab! And I've always been a fan of navy & black together


----------



## Vanana

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3708304
> 
> 
> Reissue and camellia jellys [emoji7]


So pretty and feminine


----------



## Vanana

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy over da Hump day Thursday!! Cool and overcast day needs a Pink chevron xmini ..thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3709509


This is super cute!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710391
> View attachment 3710392


I tried but then I got distracted by the gorgeous shiny leather!  I know how gorgeous the chain iridescence is though just cuz I have the so black boy I think with same. it's certainly an added bonus because I bet you stare at the chain when you're sitting down looking at your bag all the time to see the colors reflecting off it.   Also - fun tunic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I tried but then I got distracted by the gorgeous shiny leather!  I know how gorgeous the chain iridescence is though just cuz I have the so black boy I think with same. it's certainly an added bonus because I bet you stare at the chain when you're sitting down looking at your bag all the time to see the colors reflecting off it.   Also - fun tunic!!!


Thank you darlin' & i know your beautiful So Black Boy has the same fab iridescence that is hard to resist staring! Xoxo


----------



## luvallpurses

Waiting to board the plane yesterday.  Off to beautiful YVR for the weekend


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> The boy sits nicely on you single chain  you must be pretty tall! Very nice outfit for a change  You look as fab in skinny jeans as in dresses!


Ohhh thank you so much my dearest @Arielgal  I'm 5'4 1/2 not sure if that's tall enough.. .. you're the sweetest


----------



## chicnfab

luvallpurses said:


> Waiting to board the plane yesterday.  Off to beautiful YVR for the weekend


Tc my fellow Canadian.. love the boy!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you always were your Chanel's so well! Picture perfect dear chicnfab! And I've always been a fan of navy & black together


Thank you thank you my kind @Kendie26   I'm a fan of your beautiful bags


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710391
> View attachment 3710392


Can I borrow your top? It's so beautiful  love the woc reissue.. very unique


----------



## niboewhurst

First time taking my bag out. Really excited.  thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chicnfab

niboewhurst said:


> View attachment 3711710
> 
> First time taking my bag out. Really excited.  thanks for letting me share.


That's exciting!! Beautiful


----------



## Chanel923

luvallpurses said:


> Waiting to board the plane yesterday.  Off to beautiful YVR for the weekend


Beautiful boy


----------



## Tall1Grl

Vanana said:


> This is super cute!!!!!


Thanks Vanana!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Kendie26 said:


> So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710391
> View attachment 3710392


Love the top and the bag kendi!


----------



## Tall1Grl

TraceySH said:


> I couldn't resist posting this lavender mess [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710126


Cool! love sale time!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

TraceySH said:


> It was a total accident which is why it was hilarious to post. I was already using the bag, these sneaks came today (yay for sale season) and I was about to go out and...OMG. I am a purple people eater



I think we may have been channeling the same purple monster different days @TraceySH !!


----------



## Doodles78

Red chevron day....


----------



## Doodles78

Sorry it wouldn't let me upload photo!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Loving this bag a little more every time I carry it


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Can I borrow your top? It's so beautiful  love the woc reissue.. very unique





Tall1Grl said:


> Love the top and the bag kendi!


Aw thank you dear Lovelies!! That tunic is "Lucky" brand & pretty casual.....you can borrow anytime chicnfab! It would look better on you anyway, especially since you're an inch &1/2 taller than me (it's a little longer on me than I'd like)


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Loving this bag a little more every time I carry it


Swoon! Drool. LOVE!!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Kendie26 said:


> Swoon! Drool. LOVE!!!


Thanks so much dear


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710391
> View attachment 3710392


Love this so black chevron reissue style WOC! It has a true reissue turnlock right? Great score!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you dear Lovelies!! That tunic is "Lucky" brand & pretty casual.....you can borrow anytime chicnfab! It would look better on you anyway, especially since you're an inch &1/2 taller than me (it's a little longer on me than I'd like)


Thanks.. that's so nice of you


----------



## chicnfab

tv_vt1809 said:


> Loving this bag a little more every time I carry it


Aheeemm aheeem.. that bag is so beautiful like you!


----------



## charlie_c

Starting the long weekend with bold stripes and chunky sandals, and most importantly the so black boy bag


----------



## trendzme

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3682064



Such a beautiful beautiful colour!


----------



## snowing may

Our mini escape to the Caribbean


----------



## Takeshi

My outfit details with Woc.


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love this so black chevron reissue style WOC! It has a true reissue turnlock right? Great score!


Thank you kindly & yes it's the working turnlock (yay on that!)


----------



## Vanana

tv_vt1809 said:


> Loving this bag a little more every time I carry it


Isnt' that a great bag? love your coordination too the colors go so well together. This is a jumbo right? (the curve wasn't as pronounced in the photo but size looks like jumbo?) Have in mini size and love mine too.


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Can I borrow your top? It's so beautiful  love the woc reissue.. very unique


I know right?!?!! that top is so cute!!!


----------



## terri w

Last Friday in Glasgow [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## luvallpurses

chicnfab said:


> Tc my fellow Canadian.. love the boy!!!





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful boy



Thanks ladies.


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Starting the long weekend with bold stripes and chunky sandals, and most importantly the so black boy bag
> 
> View attachment 3712227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712228


Ohh dear your rocking it so well!!!


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> Our mini escape to the Caribbean


Look at that shiny red bag!! Sooo pretty


----------



## chicnfab

Takeshi said:


> My outfit details with Woc.


Very neat!


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> Ohh dear your rocking it so well!!!



Thank you


----------



## Gatorgirl45

Heading to the store.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Vanana said:


> Isnt' that a great bag? love your coordination too the colors go so well together. This is a jumbo right? (the curve wasn't as pronounced in the photo but size looks like jumbo?) Have in mini size and love mine too.


Thank you dear @Vanana  It's actually the m/l classic flap size. But I do agree it looks deceivingly bigger like a jumbo in this close-up shot  To be honest I was a bit concerned with carrying a light coloured bag like this at first but so far the calfskin has proven to be so durable that taking care of it has been effortless. Love it more and more everyday


----------



## ccbaggirl89

snowing may said:


> Our mini escape to the Caribbean


this red!


----------



## bfly

Out and about today with this two.


----------



## charlie_c

Casual elegance with the silver mini and platform pumps

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31380824/


----------



## FancyPants77

bfly said:


> Out and about today with this two.
> View attachment 3713074



Don't you just love this slg? My absolute favorite! So pretty


----------



## Zoe C

My new baby about to go to work. I can't put this bag off!


----------



## Kristal7788

snowing may said:


> Our mini escape to the Caribbean



This red is sooo pretty!! [emoji168][emoji7]


----------



## LGW

At Chanel the other day, with my so black boy.....


----------



## LGW

Out for dinner, in London... and Chanel..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



@lauragallo_wallis


----------



## Bibi25260

Forex said:


> Its been a while since i take this beauty out. So i snapped a bunch of pictures today
> 
> View attachment 3707961


Indeed a beauty and you should take her out more. Great shot, love the lace.


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> View attachment 3709186
> 
> Bringing Ms CF on a swashbuckling movie date to see the pirates!


Timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> So Black WOC [emoji173]️...tried capture true beauty of the hardware w/iridescent hint to it in 2nd pic on top of my tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710391
> View attachment 3710392


Gorgeous and it looks so lucious!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> When you're feeling blue
> Blue and black today with my boy ohh boy. Have a great day everyone!!


You look fabulous!


----------



## sayhitoromes

LGW said:


> At Chanel the other day, with my so black boy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713410



I love your style


----------



## **Chanel**

A sunny day with lucky charms 2.55 .


----------



## Bagventures

taking my daughter dress shopping


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Timeless beauty!


Thank you and you're spot on!  She ages well (6 years old) n is timeless! if only i could maintain like her *hehe*.


----------



## snowing may

chicnfab said:


> Look at that shiny red bag!! Sooo pretty





ccbaggirl89 said:


> this red!





Kristal7788 said:


> This red is sooo pretty!! [emoji168][emoji7]


Thank you my friends!


----------



## LGW

sayhitoromes said:


> I love your style


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous and it looks so lucious!


Big hug & thank you dearest Bibi


----------



## Chanel923

charlie_c said:


> Casual elegance with the silver mini and platform pumps
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31380824/
> 
> View attachment 3713158
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713159


Love this outfit


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you dearest bibi!!


----------



## chicnfab

**Chanel** said:


> A sunny day with lucky charms 2.55 .


So pretty


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> taking my daughter dress shopping


All smile my dearest @Bagventures .. happy shopping!! Everything is Beautiful from bag to outfit


----------



## chicnfab

LGW said:


> At Chanel the other day, with my so black boy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713410


Love your outfit and bag!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Enjoying the day with my son and with my chanel earrings today.. have a great day everyone


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> All smile my dearest @Bagventures .. happy shopping!! Everything is Beautiful from bag to outfit


Thank you my dear, you're always chic & fab every time I see your post


----------



## charlie_c

Chanel923 said:


> Love this outfit



Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Thank you my dear, you're always chic & fab every time I see your post


----------



## bfly

FancyPants77 said:


> Don't you just love this slg? My absolute favorite! So pretty



You know, it's my current favorite.


----------



## nicole0612

**Chanel** said:


> A sunny day with lucky charms 2.55 .



Love this special bag!


----------



## nicole0612

LGW said:


> At Chanel the other day, with my so black boy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713410



Your jacket is so cute too!


----------



## charlie_c

Converse and white mini for a day with my niece and nephew 

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31383583/


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Out for dinner, in London... and Chanel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713417
> 
> @lauragallo_wallis
> View attachment 3713416


Looking great as always! Twins on the coco brooch  Did you get Karl too? I love those cute brooches


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Looking great as always! Twins on the coco brooch  Did you get Karl too? I love those cute brooches


Thank you. I only have the Coco. My husband got it for me. I love Sketchinc, I follow her on instagram, her work is amazing. When I went to Chanel that day with the brooch on my SA loved it, and other SAs were saying that if it were a Chanel piece it would sell out in no time! [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## LGW

nicole0612 said:


> Your jacket is so cute too!


Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Out for dinner, in London... and Chanel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713417
> 
> @lauragallo_wallis
> View attachment 3713416


You are always so stunning....always LOVEyour mods. I need "a day in the life of LGW"or at least spend a day in your fab closet!


----------



## LGW

Kendie26 said:


> You are always so stunning....always LOVE[emoji813][emoji813]your mods. I need "a day in the life of LGW"or at least spend a day in your fab closet![emoji3]


Thank you so much Kendie. That's a great idea for my instagram! I'll do a day in my life video story! Sometimes is quite boring though![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85] [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Thank you so much Kendie. That's a great idea for my instagram! I'll do a day in my life video story! Sometimes is quite boring though![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85] [emoji8]


Yes, do it!! & Hey, I LOVE "boring" too....that's so my speed!


----------



## LGW

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, do it!! & Hey, I LOVE "boring" too....that's so my speed!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ready for work with (cwc) clutch w/chain


----------



## Bibi25260

So black today with brooches.


----------



## snowing may

So they lived happily ever after...

Oops...forgot the pic!


----------



## snowing may

So they lived happily ever after...


----------



## kkfiregirl

LGW said:


> Thank you so much Kendie. That's a great idea for my instagram! I'll do a day in my life video story! Sometimes is quite boring though![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85] [emoji8]



We are all quite boring - we just don't post about it on social media.


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Converse and white mini for a day with my niece and nephew
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31383583/
> 
> View attachment 3714062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714063


This one is very chic!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3714545


That's so stunning outfit!!!


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> So they lived happily ever after...


This is so cute!!


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ready for work with (cwc) clutch w/chain
> View attachment 3714459


I always wanted to have this bag.. gorgeous Cwc and the skirt


----------



## FunBagz

.


----------



## Kendie26

Such pretty & puffy quilts. Love this one! Gorgeous colors in your skirt/dress too!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> ready for work with (cwc) clutch w/chain
> View attachment 3714459


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3714545


Stopped me dead in my tracks.....I'm studying your ensemble as I LOVE it (more than love it actually!) Your bag is HOT but just love it all & look at you so creative w/ the double brooch!!!! Snap Bibi!


----------



## LGW

kkfiregirl said:


> We are all quite boring - we just don't post about it on social media.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3714545


Love everything in this picture [emoji7]


----------



## dcheang

Finding new ways to wear my brooches...


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Thank you. I only have the Coco. My husband got it for me. I love Sketchinc, I follow her on instagram, her work is amazing. When I went to Chanel that day with the brooch on my SA loved it, and other SAs were saying that if it were a Chanel piece it would sell out in no time! [emoji23][emoji8]


That's too sweet!!! So nice that your husband got it for you   I wish she would do more designs!! I got a bunch of the coco and Karl pins, as well as a few other designs, then got a few for my very favorite boutique superstars  Imagine a Chanel kids clothing line with these as buttons or decorations on cardigans or jackets?  Pharrell would certainly wear these!


----------



## Vanana

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880


So awesome


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3714545


One of the all time best so blacks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880


that's a great way to wear it! it looks fantastic


----------



## love2learn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ready for work with (cwc) clutch w/chain
> View attachment 3714459


Stunning!  Looks perfect against the beautiful blues in your dress.


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with brooches.
> 
> View attachment 3714545


LOVE your Reissue!!  Your whole outfit looks so well put together and your beautiful brooches just add that perfect amount of glam to your blazer.


----------



## love2learn

snowing may said:


> So they lived happily ever after...


What a cute picture!  Where did you find this cute frog statue?


----------



## love2learn

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880


This looks so chic and perfect!  Love it!


----------



## chicnfab

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880


Thanks for sharing.. that's fab!!


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> This one is very chic!!



Thank you!


----------



## Alexa67

niboewhurst said:


> View attachment 3711710
> 
> First time taking my bag out. Really excited.  thanks for letting me share.



So nice  this reissue I hope also to get one day in my hands.


----------



## charlie_c

Wearing bright green with so black boy bag today

More mod shots here: My wait is over...the boys are finally mine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31386776/


----------



## Alexa67

tv_vt1809 said:


> Loving this bag a little more every time I carry it



Oh yes I understand your love to this bag, she is amazing


----------



## Alexa67

snowing may said:


> So they lived happily ever after...



Ha ha, you make so funny and amazing good pic. That's "Chanel in action" in perfection! 
And I love your deep red Mini


----------



## nicole0612

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880



I love this!! What a great idea!


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> That's too sweet!!! So nice that your husband got it for you   I wish she would do more designs!! I got a bunch of the coco and Karl pins, as well as a few other designs, then got a few for my very favorite boutique superstars [emoji14] Imagine a Chanel kids clothing line with these as buttons or decorations on cardigans or jackets?  Pharrell would certainly wear these! [emoji23]


I love the idea of the buttons. My daughter loves this pin too (she is 10). I got her a Chanel inspired jacket from Zara and it would look lovely with this pin on. Might have to get her one.[emoji23]


----------



## Tattoopriestess

LGW said:


> I love the idea of the buttons. My daughter loves this pin too (she is 10). I got her a Chanel inspired jacket from Zara and it would look lovely with this pin on. Might have to get her one.[emoji23]


I love Zara. Some of their pieces can be timeless


----------



## LGW

Ready for a fun afternoon with my daughter...


----------



## LibJames

Wearing my vanity case on Vaca - i absolutely adore this bag. And I've worn it crossbody (I'm 5'4) and I feel like I can *just* get away with it


----------



## snowing may

chicnfab said:


> This is so cute!!





love2learn said:


> What a cute picture!  Where did you find this cute frog statue?





Alexa67 said:


> Ha ha, you make so funny and amazing good pic. That's "Chanel in action" in perfection!
> And I love your deep red Mini



Thank you my dear friends for your kind compliments!


----------



## Tarat

LibJames said:


> Wearing my vanity case on Vaca - i absolutely adore this bag. And I've worn it crossbody (I'm 5'4) and I feel like I can *just* get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715747
> View attachment 3715749


Love this! Is it the small size?


----------



## LibJames

Tarat said:


> Love this! Is it the small size?


It is! The small, not the mini.  Sorry these posted sideways. My phone hates me...


----------



## charlie_c

Back to basic colors with the silver mini today

More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31389577/


----------



## Kendie26

LibJames said:


> Wearing my vanity case on Vaca - i absolutely adore this bag. And I've worn it crossbody (I'm 5'4) and I feel like I can *just* get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715747
> View attachment 3715749



I adore this bag & love it on you! [emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji122][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880



[emoji322][emoji173]️Fantastic look!! I'm so doing this with my brooches-thank you for posting!![emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Out with "my babe"


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> That's so stunning outfit!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Stopped me dead in my tracks.....I'm studying your ensemble as I LOVE it (more than love it actually!) Your bag is HOT but just love it all & look at you so creative w/ the double brooch!!!! Snap Bibi!


Aww thank you so much, you're super sweet.  
Why not two or more brooches right? If I had more space I would've added one more


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Love everything in this picture [emoji7]


Thank you!
I always enjoy looking your mod shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

dcheang said:


> Finding new ways to wear my brooches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714880


Very nice and it looks like it is part of the hat!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> One of the all time best so blacks!





love2learn said:


> LOVE your Reissue!!  Your whole outfit looks so well put together and your beautiful brooches just add that perfect amount of glam to your blazer.


Thank you ladies for the sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Ready for a fun afternoon with my daughter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715486


So chic! Hope you had a blast.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716404


You're babe is beautiful!!
Did you see there're camera cases in the pre fall collection?


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> You're babe is beautiful!!
> Did you see there're camera cases in the pre fall collection?


Thank you kindly sweet friend! Ah, yes i did see them. I'm getting nervous now because I'm seeing too many things i like/love so I'm useless in deciding!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly sweet friend! Ah, yes i did see them. I'm getting nervous now because I'm seeing too many things i like/love so I'm useless in deciding!


Haha I know how you're feeling because I've the same dilemma...


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Haha I know how you're feeling because I've the same dilemma...


Ok, well since I LOVE your taste/style, I'll let you decide for me!! Sound good? I like your camera bag (size &style) better than the new ones.


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic! Hope you had a blast.


Thank you so much. We had a great time but bought too many books!!!! [emoji23][emoji432][emoji432][emoji432]


----------



## LGW

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716404


Love chevron stripe bags. Gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716404


Kendie, I really ❤️ this beauty, lamb and gold hw is my favorite CC combo... and the chevron  The dress you're wearing is so beautiful, dearest!!!


----------



## Auvina15

LGW said:


> Ready for a fun afternoon with my daughter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715486


Absolutely fabulous!!! I really like your tote, so chic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Love chevron stripe bags. Gorgeous!





Auvina15 said:


> Kendie, I really ❤️ this beauty, lamb and gold hw is my favorite CC combo... and the chevron  The dress you're wearing is so beautiful, dearest!!!


Kindest thanks to you 2 gorgeous, super stylish women! Smooches
Auvina ~ that dress is, well i don't even know exactly how old, but OLD! It's a sun halter dress but it's still too cool/cold here to wear it that way.


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Ready for a fun afternoon with my daughter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715486


Just have to say it again, you are just so darn beautiful!!! I love all of your mods


----------



## Kendie26

charlie_c said:


> Back to basic colors with the silver mini today
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31389577/
> 
> View attachment 3716313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716312


This might be my favorite bag of the season...


----------



## terri w

On the bus home after work and off tomorrow [emoji4] woohoo!!


----------



## LGW

Kendie26 said:


> Just have to say it again, you are just so darn beautiful!!! I love all of your mods[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Kendie you are one of the loveliest people ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Alexa67

LGW said:


> Ready for a fun afternoon with my daughter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715486


That's a really interesting tote, a bit more cool like the other with boy chain. And the all black outfit rocks


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716404


I always like to see your "softy" she is sooo good.


----------



## chicnfab

At Disney store with my son and duo flap! Have a magical day everyone!!!


----------



## LGW

Alexa67 said:


> That's a really interesting tote, a bit more cool like the other with boy chain. And the all black outfit rocks


Thank you Alexa. I thought the same when I bought it. I had never seen a tote like this before a bit edgier than the GST. It is a City Rock Goatskin Tote. [emoji8]


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Back to basic colors with the silver mini today
> 
> More mod shots here: Jumped off ban island for this
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31389577/
> 
> View attachment 3716313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716312


The shoes and the bag!! Perfect!!


----------



## LibJames

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this bag & love it on you! [emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji122][emoji173]️


Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## goldenfountain

View attachment 3717099


Off to a casual birthday party  i love the chic look of how the square sits a bit high [emoji171]

Also wearing Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick.


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716404



Babe indeed!


----------



## yinnie

A little train ride with my boys


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> The shoes and the bag!! Perfect!!



I love them both too!! My favorite heels.


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> This might be my favorite bag of the season...



It was love at first sight for me too [emoji7]


----------



## charlie_c

chicnfab said:


> At Disney store with my son and duo flap! Have a magical day everyone!!!



Such cute sandals!!! Lovely outfit on you!


----------



## charlie_c

A bit of color with the white mini

More mod shots here: My New Arrival
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31392171/


----------



## Selenet

My Chanel Maxi in action.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, well since I LOVE your taste/style, I'll let you decide for me!! Sound good? I like your camera bag (size &style) better than the new ones.


Oh wow what a honour! Yes go for the camera bag, you don't see them much around.


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> At Disney store with my son and duo flap! Have a magical day everyone!!!


So chic!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!


Thanks my dear bibi


----------



## chicnfab

charlie_c said:


> Such cute sandals!!! Lovely outfit on you!


Thank you..


----------



## chicnfab

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3717371
> 
> 
> My Chanel Maxi in action.


Love the combo!


----------



## Ashleym

Loving my WOC more than I thought I would. So glad to have one in my collection. The canvas espadrilles are so comfy


----------



## Kendie26

WOC day [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" but I still love it


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> View attachment 3717644
> View attachment 3717645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my WOC more than I thought I would. So glad to have one in my collection. The canvas espadrilles are so comfy



We are WOC'ing together today dear!! That green is a show stopper!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]& sweet feet too!


----------



## Kendie26

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3717371
> 
> 
> My Chanel Maxi in action.



You carry her beautifully & perfectly! [emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## lilacto

Out with my [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

lilacto said:


> View attachment 3718006
> 
> 
> Out with my [emoji173]️



 Beautiful


----------



## Chanel923

lilacto said:


> View attachment 3718006
> 
> 
> Out with my [emoji173]️



 Beautiful


----------



## may3545

Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!


----------



## love2learn

Ashleym said:


> View attachment 3717644
> View attachment 3717645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my WOC more than I thought I would. So glad to have one in my collection. The canvas espadrilles are so comfy



They look really comfy!  I just adore your green WOC.  That shade is perfect.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717791
> 
> I know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" but I still love it



I love your WOC also[emoji177].  Are you wearing cross body in this pic or is just on your shoulder?


----------



## love2learn

may3545 said:


> Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718097



Such a beautiful subtle color.


----------



## Chanel923

may3545 said:


> Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718097


So pretty


----------



## reeseymomma

Ashleym said:


> View attachment 3717644
> View attachment 3717645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my WOC more than I thought I would. So glad to have one in my collection. The canvas espadrilles are so comfy



My my my! The gold hardware of your woc just pops out with the green!! [emoji7] glorious!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I love your WOC also[emoji177].  Are you wearing cross body in this pic or is just on your shoulder?


Hi dear L2L!!! I'm wearing it crossbody....i know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" & lots of folks may think it looks odd or not at appropriate spot on hip but it actually just doesnt' bother me cause i love it too much! & Thank you dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

may3545 said:


> Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718097


W-H-O-A!!! BIGTIME WHOA!!!! That is just out of this world!!


----------



## Ashleym

Kendie26 said:


> We are WOC'ing together today dear!! That green is a show stopper!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]& sweet feet too!


Thank you @Kendie26 the WOC looks great on you. I'm vertically challenged also 5'3 on a good day


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717791
> 
> I know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" but I still love it


Love the top print and your skirt!!! And of course your woc  ...just the whole outfit


----------



## chicnfab

may3545 said:


> Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718097


Ohhh love love love your jumbo!


----------



## chicnfab

Ashleym said:


> View attachment 3717644
> View attachment 3717645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my WOC more than I thought I would. So glad to have one in my collection. The canvas espadrilles are so comfy


Very beautiful woc! It seems your having a good time with your espadrilles


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dear L2L!!! I'm wearing it crossbody....i know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" & lots of folks may think it looks odd or not at appropriate spot on hip but it actually just doesnt' bother me cause i love it too much! & Thank you dearest!


No, I think it looks great on you.  I was wondering which way it was worn because you had commented about how it looked and I couldn't tell if it was crossbody or not.  I'm only 5'2, so it would sit about the same on me.  But, who cares where it hangs as long as it doesn't bother you.  I still think it looks amazing


----------



## Ice24

Shopping with my little boy


----------



## Kendie26

Ice24 said:


> Shopping with my little boy
> 
> View attachment 3718464


Wow, "double whammy" in the BEST sense....red AND chevron! LOVE your Boy!


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> Thank you @Kendie26 the WOC looks great on you. I'm vertically challenged also 5'3 on a good day





chicnfab said:


> Love the top print and your skirt!!! And of course your woc  ...just the whole outfit





love2learn said:


> No, I think it looks great on you.  I was wondering which way it was worn because you had commented about how it looked and I couldn't tell if it was crossbody or not.  I'm only 5'2, so it would sit about the same on me.  But, who cares where it hangs as long as it doesn't bother you.  I still think it looks amazing


Kindest thanks to the 3 of you sweetie's!!! Haha Ashleym on the "vertically challenged!" 
Hopefully y'all know how much i totally LOVE seeing your fab pics!


----------



## shinypenny

Saturday morning brunch


----------



## PursePassionLV

shinypenny said:


> Saturday morning brunch
> View attachment 3718931



Delish!!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

shinypenny said:


> Saturday morning brunch
> View attachment 3718931



A beautiful combination!


----------



## shinypenny

kkfiregirl said:


> A beautiful combination!



Lol can't go wrong with Chanel and mimosas!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

shinypenny said:


> Lol can't go wrong with Chanel and mimosas!!



Yes ma'am [emoji6]


----------



## by_nina

First time using my new reissue


----------



## dette122796

Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.


----------



## Alexa67

dette122796 said:


> View attachment 3719095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.



Wonderful bag, this color makes fun just by watching her. 
Oh yeah, Rue Cambon isn't the mother ship Incredible? Hope you had a fabulous shopping experience there. 
Enjoy her and take of the Chanel virus


----------



## Alexa67

by_nina said:


> First time using my new reissue
> View attachment 3719048
> 
> View attachment 3719049


Congrat on this beauty, she is fantastic


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717791
> 
> I know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" but I still love it


Hi Kendie, the irisend WOC on the lavender is perfect.
And honestly she is not too long. But if you don't like I think with a WOC it should be also possible to short the chain with a clip and you can let the chain fall beside the tunnel in the bag. But to say it again, it good how it looks.


----------



## Alexa67

may3545 said:


> Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718097


Uff, wow,
What an eye candy


----------



## by_nina

Alexa67 said:


> Congrat on this beauty, she is fantastic


Thank you!


----------



## dette122796

Alexa67 said:


> Wonderful bag, this color makes fun just by watching her.
> Oh yeah, Rue Cambon isn't the mother ship Incredible? Hope you had a fabulous shopping experience there.
> Enjoy her and take of the Chanel virus


Thank you Alexa67.  I had a fabulous time at Chanel Cambon.  The Chanel virus is extremely contagious


----------



## Alexa67

dette122796 said:


> Thank you Alexa67.  I had a fabulous time at Chanel Cambon.  The Chanel virus is extremely contagious


Oh yes it is,  I also wanted just one and now there few and I cannot get enough


----------



## aime7

dette122796 said:


> View attachment 3719095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.


That bag looks fabulous on you dear... great buy, congrts


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Hi Kendie, the irisend WOC on the lavender is perfect.
> And honestly she is not too long. But if you don't like I think with a WOC it should be also possible to short the chain with a clip and you can let the chain fall beside the tunnel in the bag. But to say it again, it good how it looks.


Thanks darlin'!  I have actually thought about doing that (shortening it) but I'm really just too darn lazy....maybe someday when I get an extra burst of energy! And I'll remember you if/when i do it! I'm laughing at your other reply with the "chanel virus" comment!


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> First time using my new reissue
> View attachment 3719048
> 
> View attachment 3719049


Wow, you wear your black beauty really well! Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Kendie26

dette122796 said:


> View attachment 3719095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.


Yay you! Another beauty & WOW that color! It's such a fun, happy, lift-me-up color. Congrats on getting to THE store!!


----------



## Meowwu

Green chevron mini, boy card case, hermes rodeo and hermes chaine d'ancre bracelet. 

I thought the rodeo was too much and not really a good fit, so removed before I head out. Lol


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you wear your black beauty really well! Looks perfect on you!


Thank you so much Kendie!


----------



## dette122796

aime7 said:


> That bag looks fabulous on you dear... great buy, congrts


Thank you aime7


----------



## ccbaggirl89

by_nina said:


> First time using my new reissue
> View attachment 3719048
> 
> View attachment 3719049


you look incredible, i like it much better on the shoulder with that outfit, makes you look very chic and put together


----------



## by_nina

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look incredible, i like it much better on the shoulder with that outfit, makes you look very chic and put together


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## yinnie

I got my mini reissue out last night to admire but fell in love all over again and had to get her out to wear today! 



Monochrome outfit



Breakfast


----------



## dette122796

Kendie26 said:


> Yay you! Another beauty & WOW that color! It's such a fun, happy, lift-me-up color. Congrats on getting to THE store!!


Thank you Kendie26.  Getting my first Chanel double flap at THE store made it more special and such an awesome experience.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

dette122796 said:


> View attachment 3719095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.


she's beautiful


----------



## dette122796

bellaNlawrence said:


> she's beautiful


Thank you bellaNlawrence


----------



## Juizyjello

My square mini


----------



## Alexa67

Happy Sunday to all Chanel girls.    And some flower wishes
After a few weeks having no time being here at the forum and for nothing, because I made my terrace and the garden around new. But now it's almost ready  As I grab my little WOC, with the working turnlock and saw this bunches of flowers I thought could be a nice pic. 
@Kendie26 my dear, if your clematis will not flower this year as much this will a booby prize for you


----------



## Alexa67

yinnie said:


> I got my mini reissue out last night to admire but fell in love all over again and had to get her out to wear today!
> View attachment 3719320
> 
> Monochrome outfit
> View attachment 3719321
> 
> Breakfast
> View attachment 3719322



Yinnie, this reissue is so great  but....
.... Your breakfast pictures I looove. From the coffee with deco to the little bread/cake pieces, they always look soooo yummy


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717791
> 
> I know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" but I still love it


Pretty! The chevron also unique..goes from narrow to broad  Great piece!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> At Disney store with my son and duo flap! Have a magical day everyone!!!


Such an easy to wear bag with the zip compartment! Esp impt when u are out with the kid n needs easy access to your wallet   . Love the sandals too, comfy yet stylish so that u can run after your boy haha!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> I got my mini reissue out last night to admire but fell in love all over again and had to get her out to wear today!
> View attachment 3719320
> 
> 
> Monochrome outfit
> View attachment 3719321
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> View attachment 3719322


Is it too late to join you for that yummy breakfast treat!?! Such a sweet pretty 224 you have!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Happy Sunday to all Chanel girls.    And some flower wishes
> After a few weeks having no time being here at the forum and for nothing, because I made my terrace and the garden around new. But now it's almost ready  As I grab my little WOC, with the working turnlock and saw this bunches of flowers I thought could be a nice pic.
> @Kendie26 my dear, if your clematis will not flower this year as much this will a booby prize for you
> View attachment 3719688


Hanow that's too funny & a little ironic you say that because I'm quite bummed i only have ONE measly clematis in bloom at moment! Thank you so much for even thinking of me w/ your glorious flowers...I'll gladly accept your "booby prize!" And you surely know i cherish your WOC!! Congrats on your new terrace & garden!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Pretty! The chevron also unique..goes from narrow to broad  Great piece!


Thank you kindly sweet friend...i do think it is a special piece


----------



## Ice24

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, "double whammy" in the BEST sense....red AND chevron! LOVE your Boy!


Thank you @Kendie26  It has been a while I have brought him out.. his first outing for this year


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Such an easy to wear bag with the zip compartment! Esp impt when u are out with the kid n needs easy access to your wallet   . Love the sandals too, comfy yet stylish so that u can run after your boy haha!


You're so right need easy access.. and if I'm not with hubby flats goes with me so I can run run and run..


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Happy Sunday to all Chanel girls.    And some flower wishes
> After a few weeks having no time being here at the forum and for nothing, because I made my terrace and the garden around new. But now it's almost ready  As I grab my little WOC, with the working turnlock and saw this bunches of flowers I thought could be a nice pic.
> @Kendie26 my dear, if your clematis will not flower this year as much this will a booby prize for you
> View attachment 3719688


Happy Sunday dear! What a beautiful sight


----------



## chicnfab

Ice24 said:


> Shopping with my little boy
> 
> View attachment 3718464


Ohh what a beautiful boy!


----------



## riquita

Chanel classic jumbo with my Chanel white cap toe flats for my birthday OOTD. The Chanel necklace is a birthday gift from DH. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

riquita said:


> Chanel classic jumbo with my Chanel white cap toe flats for my birthday OOTD. The Chanel necklace is a birthday gift from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719871
> View attachment 3719873
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


love the necklace


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Hanow that's too funny & a little ironic you say that because I'm quite bummed i only have ONE measly clematis in bloom at moment! Thank you so much for even thinking of me w/ your glorious flowers...I'll gladly accept your "booby prize!" And you surely know i cherish your WOC!! Congrats on your new terrace & garden!



Thanks sweetheart 
Uff, it was much work, one arm is in a hard pflaster, but it was worth to do that.   When I saw all the flowering and I remembered you complaint about the poor flowerin this year. But I'm sure next year you will have lots of flowers.


----------



## Alexa67

riquita said:


> Chanel classic jumbo with my Chanel white cap toe flats for my birthday OOTD. The Chanel necklace is a birthday gift from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719871
> View attachment 3719873
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



OMG what a perfect outfit. That's really my exact thinking when I saw your pics.


----------



## Chanel923

Alexa67 said:


> Happy Sunday to all Chanel girls.    And some flower wishes
> After a few weeks having no time being here at the forum and for nothing, because I made my terrace and the garden around new. But now it's almost ready  As I grab my little WOC, with the working turnlock and saw this bunches of flowers I thought could be a nice pic.
> @Kendie26 my dear, if your clematis will not flower this year as much this will a booby prize for you
> View attachment 3719688


Beautiful pic.  So pretty.


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Happy Sunday dear! What a beautiful sight


Thank you dear chicnfab


----------



## Luv n bags

Taking the red beauty out today


----------



## dette122796

riquita said:


> Chanel classic jumbo with my Chanel white cap toe flats for my birthday OOTD. The Chanel necklace is a birthday gift from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719871
> View attachment 3719873
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Love your necklace


----------



## dette122796

tigertrixie said:


> Taking the red beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720034


Love your red beauty, I'd like to have one someday


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Majotel

FunBagz said:


> Brunching with my new mini.
> 
> View attachment 3513003
> View attachment 3513004


Very beautiful bag. I'm new to Chanel bags and I wonder if someone can help me understand. I thought Mini couldn't be worn cross body ? Did you by extra chain ?


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3720048


Love it!


----------



## chicnfab

After church then home shopping with my chanel eyelet flap.. 
happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## yinnie

Alexa67 said:


> Yinnie, this reissue is so great  but....
> .... Your breakfast pictures I looove. From the coffee with deco to the little bread/cake pieces, they always look soooo yummy





Kendie26 said:


> Is it too late to join you for that yummy breakfast treat!?! Such a sweet pretty 224 you have!



Thank you Ladies! if you ever come to Sydney ill happily take you here for breakfast and coffee [emoji12] 

@alexa, love you woc and so good it has a working turnlock! Please share more pics of your bags in your beautiful garden! [emoji253]

@Kendie, this is the 224 I purchased after being inspired by you [emoji847]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> Love it!



Thank you!!


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## Sparkletastic

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3717371
> 
> 
> My Chanel Maxi in action.


Great picture and bag. I've been really considering a maxi lately. This looks great with your black and white with a pop of yellow!


may3545 said:


> Been a while, but finally taking my lavender jumbo out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718097


What a unique color. I hadn't seen a lavender. Enjoy.


----------



## bh4me

tigertrixie said:


> Taking the red beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720034


Fabulous! Looks great on you!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3720048


Mini bag twin for the day too!



chicnfab said:


> After church then home shopping with my chanel eyelet flap..
> happy Sunday everyone!


I love the eyelet. You're making me miss my eyelet woc


----------



## bh4me

Shopping and hanging out with the kids along with my black mini


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel necklace and bag for shopping


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> Shopping and hanging out with the kids along with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3720273


That one looks puffy!! Love love love


----------



## chicnfab

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing Chanel necklace and bag for shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720298


That looks so comfy!! Have a great day shopping!!


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> Fabulous! Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> Mini bag twin for the day too!
> 
> 
> I love the eyelet. You're making me miss my eyelet woc


@bh4me i love the woc version too!! Love the idea of chain which is very versatile.. This piece is very unique!! Tc!


----------



## riquita

bellaNlawrence said:


> love the necklace


Thank you bellaNlawrence!


Alexa67 said:


> OMG what a perfect outfit. That's really my exact thinking when I saw your pics.


Thank you Alexa67!


dette122796 said:


> Love your necklace


Thank you dette122796!


----------



## chicnfab

Infinity8 said:


> View attachment 3720235


Love both bags!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bh4me said:


> Mini bag twin for the day too!



Yay!!  Bag twins!! [emoji133]


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> After church then home shopping with my chanel eyelet flap..
> happy Sunday everyone!



This bag is stunning and looks great on your beige dress.


----------



## Alexa67

yinnie said:


> Thank you Ladies! if you ever come to Sydney ill happily take you here for breakfast and coffee [emoji12]
> Ha ha, that's so sweet of you
> 
> @alexa, love you woc and so good it has a working turnlock! Please share more pics of your bags in your beautiful garden! [emoji253]
> 
> Thank you dear, I never thought I would use the WOC so often but it is. It so easy if I run just somewhere to use her. So a big thanks to all WOC Ladies, including you, who put on this way.
> 
> @Kendie, this is the 224 I purchased after being inspired by you [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Shopping and hanging out with the kids along with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3720273



What a perfect bag & pic! This pic captures the sheer beauty of your bag! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Thank you Ladies! if you ever come to Sydney ill happily take you here for breakfast and coffee [emoji12]
> 
> @alexa, love you woc and so good it has a working turnlock! Please share more pics of your bags in your beautiful garden! [emoji253]
> 
> @Kendie, this is the 224 I purchased after being inspired by you [emoji847]



I remember dear friend! That's so sweet of you/I'm humbled! Had my 224 out last night at dinner so she's sending a big hello to you & yours [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## FunBagz

Starting the work week off in nude.  Happy Monday, TPFers!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Weekend action shot with my tweed flap...



And Chanel blue quilted ballet flats that match my K blue sapphire...



Happy dreaming of Chanel Monday everyone! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> This bag is stunning and looks great on your beige dress.


Thanks Alexa!


----------



## chicnfab

Tall1Grl said:


> Weekend action shot with my tweed flap...
> View attachment 3720601
> 
> 
> And Chanel blue quilted ballet flats that match my K blue sapphire...
> View attachment 3720615
> 
> 
> Happy dreaming of Chanel Monday everyone! Thank you for letting me share!


Love love love both bags!!


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Starting the work week off in nude.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3720591


Super super beautiful! I'm a matchy matchy too with shoes and bag! Love love love


----------



## ipekkeles

my new flats...


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> I remember dear friend! That's so sweet of you/I'm humbled! Had my 224 out last night at dinner so she's sending a big hello to you & yours [emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720568


Aha, you took my deep beloved handbag out for dinner Good girl, she is worth to capture much jealous views 
Hehe, thanks to give us a little spot in your garden with such an increadible water well. Kendie your taste is gorgeous in each case


----------



## Alexa67

FunBagz said:


> Starting the work week off in nude.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3720591



OMG what a lucky finding how they match together, both are fantastic, together a dream. If you start on this way in the week we want to see how they will end


----------



## Tall1Grl

chicnfab said:


> Love love love both bags!!


Thank you @chicnfab !!


----------



## FunBagz

chicnfab said:


> Super super beautiful! I'm a matchy matchy too with shoes and bag! Love love love



Thank you, Chicnfab!



Alexa67 said:


> OMG what a lucky finding how they match together, both are fantastic, together a dream. If you start on this way in the week we want to see how they will end



Thanks, Alexa67!  I didn't even consider this boy when I bought the shoes...it wasn't until a week later that I realized they were a perfect match!  Funny how that worked out.


----------



## kkfiregirl

FunBagz said:


> Starting the work week off in nude.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3720591



I am drooling [emoji14][emoji14]

Love them both!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tall1Grl said:


> Weekend action shot with my tweed flap...
> View attachment 3720601
> 
> 
> And Chanel blue quilted ballet flats that match my K blue sapphire...
> View attachment 3720615
> 
> 
> Happy dreaming of Chanel Monday everyone! Thank you for letting me share!



All fabulous choices [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

ipekkeles said:


> my new flats...
> 
> View attachment 3720695


Love the ballerinas.  Is it from the current season and where did you find it?


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I remember dear friend! That's so sweet of you/I'm humbled! Had my 224 out last night at dinner so she's sending a big hello to you & yours [emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720568


Gorgeous bag, my favorite reissue!!!


----------



## Auvina15

FunBagz said:


> Starting the work week off in nude.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3720591


Big love for this shot!!! the bag is soooo stunning, love the color, chevron, hw... just everything of it and your heels are so adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> After church then home shopping with my chanel eyelet flap..
> happy Sunday everyone!


You look so lovely and your bag is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> Taking the red beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720034


What a beautiful red flap, looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Alexa67

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful pic.  So pretty.



Thaaaank you


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> You look so lovely and your bag is so adorable!!!!


That's so sweet of you!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Starting the work week off in nude.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3720591


Oooooh, you gave me a good laugh as i misread your comment (i read it too fast & let's just say the word nude was interpreted wrong!!)
You have 1 of my very favorite Boys ever & your shoes...well, I WANT!!! LOVE this duo!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Aha, you took my deep beloved handbag out for dinner Good girl, she is worth to capture much jealous views
> Hehe, thanks to give us a little spot in your garden with such an increadible water well. Kendie your taste is gorgeous in each case


You are way way too kind dearest Alexa! That pic is from a historic bread & breakfast/inn...it has lovely gardens for outdoor dining but it was too cold out .


----------



## Kendie26

ipekkeles said:


> my new flats...
> 
> View attachment 3720695


GORGEOUS!! I'm so jealous! LOVE them!


----------



## Kendie26

Tall1Grl said:


> Weekend action shot with my tweed flap...
> View attachment 3720601
> 
> 
> And Chanel blue quilted ballet flats that match my K blue sapphire...
> View attachment 3720615
> 
> 
> Happy dreaming of Chanel Monday everyone! Thank you for letting me share!


Huge fan of both your tweed & ballerinas....stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag, my favorite reissue!!!


Kisses my girl, kisses!


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooh, you gave me a good laugh as i misread your comment (i read it too fast & let's just say the word nude was interpreted wrong!!)
> You have 1 of my very favorite Boys ever & your shoes...well, I WANT!!! LOVE this duo!



 Thanks so much, Kendie! You are too kind.


----------



## tigerkitty




----------



## Chanel923

tigerkitty said:


> View attachment 3721284


Gorgeous and gorgeous.  I have a so black boy and thinking of adding the noir rockstuds to my collection so I can look bad a - - like you


----------



## mia1103

So black boy woc and espadrilles in action


----------



## ipekkeles

Kendie26 said:


> GORGEOUS!! I'm so jealous! LOVE them!



[emoji173]️ thank you!


----------



## Tall1Grl

kkfiregirl said:


> All fabulous choices [emoji173]️





Kendie26 said:


> Huge fan of both your tweed & ballerinas....stunning!



Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

My Botd-- today is sale at Chanel! MArkdowns on shoes, ready to wear!


----------



## Kendie26

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721529
> 
> 
> My Botd-- today is sale at Chanel! MArkdowns on shoes, ready to wear!


You look GREAT & your Coco is 1 of my very favorites!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> You are way way too kind dearest Alexa! That pic is from a historic bread & breakfast/inn...it has lovely gardens for outdoor dining but it was too cold out .



Wow, how nice. I heard from this houses, like captains house etc.


----------



## Phiomega

Tried new way of taking picture and liking the result. Today I tried the combination of light beige and Navy blue, and feeling quite 'effortlessly stylish'!


----------



## chicnfab

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3721358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So black boy woc and espadrilles in action


Compliments everything!


----------



## chicnfab

Phiomega said:


> Tried new way of taking picture and liking the result. Today I tried the combination of light beige and Navy blue, and feeling quite 'effortlessly stylish'!
> View attachment 3721642


So fabbbb!!


----------



## chicnfab

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721529
> 
> 
> My Botd-- today is sale at Chanel! MArkdowns on shoes, ready to wear!


Nice!


----------



## Hiraeth

My first post: so black mini and a little black jacket for a rainy day [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️


----------



## kkfiregirl

Hiraeth said:


> My first post: so black mini and a little black jacket for a rainy day [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722034



So chic! [emoji7]


----------



## Alexa67

Hiraeth said:


> My first post: so black mini and a little black jacket for a rainy day [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722034



Simply wow  and a dream


----------



## Alexa67

Phiomega said:


> Tried new way of taking picture and liking the result. Today I tried the combination of light beige and Navy blue, and feeling quite 'effortlessly stylish'!
> View attachment 3721642


This trying is a big success. And it's true you CAN feel effortless stylish. I'm a big blue fan and will try it next time also with beige!!!


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing Red always makes me have a skip in my step...


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3722189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Red always makes me have a skip in my step...


What a beauty!


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721529
> 
> 
> My Botd-- today is sale at Chanel! MArkdowns on shoes, ready to wear!



Gorgeous blue coco handle!


----------



## nicole0612

Hiraeth said:


> My first post: so black mini and a little black jacket for a rainy day [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722034



I am dying over this LBJ and so black mini! Classic with an edge. Love it.


----------



## nicole0612

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3722189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Red always makes me have a skip in my step...



Perfect for summer!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> I remember dear friend! That's so sweet of you/I'm humbled! Had my 224 out last night at dinner so she's sending a big hello to you & yours [emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720568



Awww I love this bag! Hope you had a lovely dinner!


----------



## 4dayslikethese

My (very old) single flap jumbo caviar and ballet flats for work! Thanks for letting me share!

.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Awww I love this bag! Hope you had a lovely dinner!


Thanks kindly dearest nicole! That mini reissue is the 1 who started it all for me w/ chanel (as Vanana calls it~the little "evil one!")


----------



## Oversaturated

eroshery said:


> My Blue


WOW! I don't think I'm familiar with this variation of Le Boy! Super chic! x


----------



## aime7

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3722189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Red always makes me have a skip in my step...


You look gorgeous dear..the dress and the bag goes together perfectly.


----------



## Phiomega

Alexa67 said:


> This trying is a big success. And it's true you CAN feel effortless stylish. I'm a big blue fan and will try it next time also with beige!!!



Thank you! I am also surprised on how well it matched. Will definitely wear this combo again. Not sure if you can see, I wore a pair of navy blue pin striped cropped pants, so the whole look is really navy blue and light beige!


----------



## lilacto

Not a clear pic but I wanted to share my joy . My First chanel, medium SHW bought in 2015 from Paris while on my babymoon!


----------



## Alexa67

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! I am also surprised on how well it matched. Will definitely wear this combo again. Not sure if you can see, I wore a pair of navy blue pin striped cropped pants, so the whole look is really navy blue and light beige!



Yes I saw it. 
Indeed, it's a combo to waer more often. 
Tomorrow I'll will take out also my new in blue nuit


----------



## Alexa67

lilacto said:


> View attachment 3722635
> 
> 
> Not a clear pic but I wanted to share my joy . My First chanel, medium SHW bought in 2015 from Paris while on my babymoon!



Stunning look


----------



## vampy13

charlie_c said:


> Black and white
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31324483/
> 
> View attachment 3692930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692931


Stunning!


----------



## Rhl2987

lilacto said:


> View attachment 3722635
> 
> 
> Not a clear pic but I wanted to share my joy . My First chanel, medium SHW bought in 2015 from Paris while on my babymoon!


Love your dress and your bag!


----------



## Alice's craze

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721529
> 
> 
> My Botd-- today is sale at Chanel! MArkdowns on shoes, ready to wear!


where is the sale?  lol


----------



## Alice's craze

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3722189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Red always makes me have a skip in my step...


love the red!!! you look great!


----------



## Alice's craze

charlie_c said:


> Navy and white for white mini in bhw
> 
> More mod shots here: My New Arrival
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31373575/
> 
> View attachment 3710412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710413


gorgeous!!!! it must be hard to keep clean!


----------



## sanmi

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3722189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Red always makes me have a skip in my step...


lovely lady with a beautiful Chanel bag..


----------



## cagl00

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ready for work with (cwc) clutch w/chain
> View attachment 3714459



How do you like this style? Any cons?  I want one!  Yours is cute!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cagl00 said:


> How do you like this style? Any cons?  I want one!  Yours is cute!


it is the best, seriously. i look at classic flaps and wonder why they are all the rage, lol. i sold my classic flap for this one. it holds more than the M/L and is much lighter and can be used a clutch. one of my best purchases ever, and i saved money too b/c it was like 2800 when i got it (3100 now, i think), so less than the M/L for more space and a lighter bag. i can't say enough positive things one negative, not for me, but perhaps for ladies with curvier shapes, is that the strap is shorter, maybe 9"? so although most women can wear it on the shoulder maybe not everyone will feel that it falls comfortably.


----------



## Luxzenith

Alice's craze said:


> where is the sale?  lol



[emoji1215] singapore! Come on over!!


----------



## Selenet

Out with my Maxi again.


----------



## cagl00

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it is the best, seriously. i look at classic flaps and wonder why they are all the rage, lol. i sold my classic flap for this one. it holds more than the M/L and is much lighter and can be used a clutch. one of my best purchases ever, and i saved money too b/c it was like 2800 when i got it (3100 now, i think), so less than the M/L for more space and a lighter bag. i can't say enough positive things one negative, not for me, but perhaps for ladies with curvier shapes, is that the strap is shorter, maybe 9"? so although most women can wear it on the shoulder maybe not everyone will feel that it falls comfortably.



Awesome!  I fall in the curvy bucket. Usually 10 inch drop is perfect but maybe an inch won't look bad. Thanks CCbaggirl89!


----------



## mia55

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3723991
> 
> Out with my Maxi again.


Beautiful bag, you wear it so well. Love the shoes as well actually I'm in love with the full look. 
 I'm eyeing a maxi too. Do you mind letting me know if it's single or double flap and how do you find the weight of the bag? thnx


----------



## Selenet

mia55 said:


> Beautiful bag, you wear it so well. Love the shoes as well actually I'm in love with the full look.
> I'm eyeing a maxi too. Do you mind letting me know if it's single or double flap and how do you find the weight of the bag? thnx


Thank you! Maxi is one of my favorite bags. Mine is a single flap SHW in caviar. In my opinion the bag is too heavy and big to use as a crossbody, but I am just 5'2 tall. As a shoulder bag it's not too heavy unless you fill it with bricks. I had a water bottle, makeup pouch, cardigan, phone, wallet etc there and it isn't too heavy. I walked to a park around 2kms away and back and it didn't get too heavy to carry around.


----------



## Kendie26

lilacto said:


> View attachment 3722635
> 
> 
> Not a clear pic but I wanted to share my joy . My First chanel, medium SHW bought in 2015 from Paris while on my babymoon!


Big Congrats!! This looks so pretty & perfect on you & I totally LOVE that dress!!  Oh & extra congrats on "babymoon!!"


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717791
> 
> I know it hangs a bit low on me since I'm just 5'3" but I still love it


Such a beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

dette122796 said:


> View attachment 3719095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.


Congrats on this beauty! Love the color and looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Alexa67 said:


> Happy Sunday to all Chanel girls.    And some flower wishes
> After a few weeks having no time being here at the forum and for nothing, because I made my terrace and the garden around new. But now it's almost ready  As I grab my little WOC, with the working turnlock and saw this bunches of flowers I thought could be a nice pic.
> @Kendie26 my dear, if your clematis will not flower this year as much this will a booby prize for you
> View attachment 3719688


Beautiful WOC and great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Chanel classic jumbo with my Chanel white cap toe flats for my birthday OOTD. The Chanel necklace is a birthday gift from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719871
> View attachment 3719873
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Happy belated birthday!!
Love everything and your casual chic outfit!
Beautiful gift!


----------



## Bibi25260

tigertrixie said:


> Taking the red beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720034


What a beautiful shade of red and bag! Love your arm candy.


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3720048


Love your mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> After church then home shopping with my chanel eyelet flap..
> happy Sunday everyone!


Stunning look!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I remember dear friend! That's so sweet of you/I'm humbled! Had my 224 out last night at dinner so she's sending a big hello to you & yours [emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720568


Hello beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Hiraeth said:


> My first post: so black mini and a little black jacket for a rainy day [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722034


Perfect combo for both classis beautiful pieces!


----------



## Bibi25260

4dayslikethese said:


> My (very old) single flap jumbo caviar and ballet flats for work! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722431


Classic beauties these don't look old! Perfect combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

lilacto said:


> View attachment 3722635
> 
> 
> Not a clear pic but I wanted to share my joy . My First chanel, medium SHW bought in 2015 from Paris while on my babymoon!


Excellent choice for a first Chanel, it's a timeless beauty!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning look!!


Thanks


----------



## dette122796

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this beauty! Love the color and looks gorgeous on you!


Thanks Bibi25260


----------



## loveydovey35

My Cerf tote in action...Loving this bag!


----------



## loveydovey35

dette122796 said:


> View attachment 3719095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone .  Just got my very first Chanel Double Flap Patent Silver Hardware in Turquoise  from their rue Cambon store and am LOVING it.  Got it in April 2017 before their price increase, yey .  Am taking this baby out for shopping.



OMG! What a lovely, gorgeous handbag! Enjoy!


----------



## Alice's craze

Luxzenith said:


> [emoji1215] singapore! Come on over!!


i think i went further away!! Oh no... I was in Taiwan and I just arrived in Los Angeles 2 weeks ago!


----------



## nashpoo

My new valentino slides !


----------



## kkfiregirl

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3725600
> 
> 
> My new valentino slides !



Omg you are killin' it today nashpoo. Actually, you're killing ME with all this gorgeous-ness!


----------



## kkfiregirl

loveydovey35 said:


> My Cerf tote in action...Loving this bag!



Those shoes are so sexy & your manicure is on point. Yes ma'am [emoji6]


----------



## Kristal7788

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3725600
> 
> 
> My new valentino slides !



Love the slides and it goes perfect with your new boy!! [emoji173]️ [emoji4]


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## liz_

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3725600
> 
> 
> My new valentino slides !



Perfect match! I have the black slides they are my favorite., I love you jeans where are they from?


----------



## mia1103

It's all about red


----------



## nashpoo

liz_ said:


> Perfect match! I have the black slides they are my favorite., I love you jeans where are they from?



I was eyeing the black ones today but told myself I should be good [emoji23] these are actually just really cheap jeans I got from poshshop.com [emoji1360] but they're by the brand cello.


----------



## chicnfab

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3725600
> 
> 
> My new valentino slides !


Love it so much!!!


----------



## dette122796

loveydovey35 said:


> OMG! What a lovely, gorgeous handbag! Enjoy!


Thank you loveydovey35


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beauty!


A beauty like you dear! Thank you


----------



## Angel124ev

Me and my boy while vacationing in New Orleans


----------



## missconvy

loveydovey35 said:


> My Cerf tote in action...Loving this bag!



Perfection! Love the shoes!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

I love coco brooch


----------



## lms910

This was too cute not to share altho this shelf is more LV...kitty made her way into the purse closet


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> This was too cute not to share altho this shelf is more LV...kitty made her way into the purse closet
> 
> View attachment 3727248


Aw so sweet! Look at that precious expression!! She clearly has GREAT taste &  knows she's surrounded by beauty!


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful WOC and great shot!


Thanks Bibi yes the sun makes all color much more intensive


----------



## Alexa67

lms910 said:


> This was too cute not to share altho this shelf is more LV...kitty made her way into the purse closet
> View attachment 3727248



 What a nice and sweet pic  looks you are a girl with system 
I have a very similar brown square mini, it's a great one


----------



## Alexa67

Angel124ev said:


> Me and my boy while vacationing in New Orleans



Oh I love pic's like this 
You, your boy and the old guy looks fantastic.


----------



## rulebabe

Off to the park with my kids...


----------



## liz_

rulebabe said:


> View attachment 3727694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to the park with my kids...



Stunning, Love your skirt and tee. causal but classy


----------



## *NYC Princess*

My new to me vintage beauty


----------



## Alexa67

*NYC Princess* said:


> My new to me vintage beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727851



I love Chanel vintage bags, and yours looks amazing nice.


----------



## goldenfountain

My Sunday companions - the beige and black Chanel slingback pumps   if only the slings weren't too loose, it'll be perfect, but i love and enjoying wearing them nonetheless.


----------



## goldenfountain

View attachment 3728029


My Sunday companions - the beige and black Chanel slingback pumps   if only the slings weren't too loose, it'll be perfect, but i love and enjoying wearing them nonetheless.


----------



## goldenfountain

Sorry mod please delete the second post as my internet was being funny!! Thanks!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Alexa67 said:


> I love Chanel vintage bags, and yours looks amazing nice.



Thank you! It's in amazing condition for mid 1990s (3 series)!


----------



## deb68nc

Everyone needs a beige Chanel in their life...


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3728244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a beige Chanel in their life...


Agree on beige comment....you look BEAUTIFUL & you are beautiful!! You seriously remind me of a very dear friend of mine as you could easily pass for sisters.


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3728029
> 
> 
> My Sunday companions - the beige and black Chanel slingback pumps   if only the slings weren't too loose, it'll be perfect, but i love and enjoying wearing them nonetheless.


Awesome mod as I LOVE your ensemble goldenfountain!! (We are in our 1st summer heat wave w/ temps over 90 degrees so I'm chuckling at the thought of a coat like you have on


----------



## rulebabe

liz_ said:


> Stunning, Love your skirt and tee. causal but classy


Thank you. The sun finally showed up in London


----------



## deb68nc

Kendie26 said:


> Agree on beige comment....you look BEAUTIFUL & you are beautiful!! You seriously remind me of a very dear friend of mine as you could easily pass for sisters.


Awww your so sweet!!! They say everyone has a twin


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> A beauty like you dear! Thank you


Aww thank you dear Kendi!


----------



## Heysexy

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3728244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a beige Chanel in their life...




Stunning. The bag suits you, is it the jumbo?


----------



## kkfiregirl

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3728244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a beige Chanel in their life...



You always look pretty in your mods!


----------



## kkfiregirl

*NYC Princess* said:


> My new to me vintage beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727851



You look so beautiful and radiant! Pregnancy looks good on you [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

kkfiregirl said:


> You look so beautiful and radiant! Pregnancy looks good on you [emoji4]



You are so sweet! I am feeling so big!


----------



## kkfiregirl

*NYC Princess* said:


> You are so sweet! I am feeling so big!



My girlfriend is 7 months along with a girl and glowing like you [emoji4]


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji91] [emoji91] [emoji91].


----------



## *NYC Princess*

kkfiregirl said:


> My girlfriend is 7 months along with a girl and glowing like you [emoji4]



Good for her!! I am five months with a boy, I have a two year old girl at home.


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome mod as I LOVE your ensemble goldenfountain!! (We are in our 1st summer heat wave w/ temps over 90 degrees so I'm chuckling at the thought of a coat like you have on


lol it's truly wintertime here down and under. Thank youu x


----------



## Kendie26

Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today


----------



## kate2828

New prefall Chanel loafers. Can't even tell you how much I love these. Silver and glittery!


----------



## madamelapin

Took the boy out with my floral skirt! I think the contrast between edgy/girlie is adorable.


----------



## caroliny

my new chanel medium classic flap in beige clair caviar with silver hardware! haven't even taken protective covering off cc's yet.


----------



## chicnfab

*NYC Princess* said:


> My new to me vintage beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727851


That's so pretty


----------



## chicnfab

caroliny said:


> my new chanel medium classic flap in beige clair caviar with silver hardware! haven't even taken protective covering off cc's yet.


Lovely bag and dress


----------



## chicnfab

Monday with my gst.. have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729139



So stylish and classy!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Monday with my gst.. have a great day everyone!!!



Looking great!


----------



## Miss CC

lms910 said:


> This was too cute not to share altho this shelf is more LV...kitty made her way into the purse closet
> 
> View attachment 3727248



Omg what a cute kitty!!! [emoji173]️[emoji74]


----------



## deb68nc

Heysexy said:


> Stunning. The bag suits you, is it the jumbo?


Hi Hun, no it's actually a medium size. Thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## deb68nc

kkfiregirl said:


> You always look pretty in your mods!


Thank you! Your so sweet ...


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> Looking great!


Thanks.. I felt I'm mia for a while..have a great day @Miss CC


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729139


beautiful brooch!! I agree, it's soo hard to capture in details for these! I got many compliments for my brooch as well, well worth it!


----------



## aime7

caroliny said:


> my new chanel medium classic flap in beige clair caviar with silver hardware! haven't even taken protective covering off cc's yet.


That's so beautiful. Looks perfect on you.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> So stylish and classy!! [emoji173]️





goldenfountain said:


> beautiful brooch!! I agree, it's soo hard to capture in details for these! I got many compliments for my brooch as well, well worth it!


Thank you Chanel Lovies!! I do love to stare at ALL the lovely brooches in the forum. @goldenfountain i keep going back & forth, round & round on which pearl brooch to get as my next one (I think you recently got one-?)


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Chanel Lovies!! I do love to stare at ALL the lovely brooches in the forum. @goldenfountain i keep going back & forth, round & round on which pearl brooch to get as my next one (I think you recently got one-?)



I tried taking a photo of it just now for your reference  it was such a challenge to truly capture the milky pearls and gold hardware contrast!  
But here it is...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (i had to put it against the black backdrop of my paper bag haha) 




Which ones were you going back and forth on?


----------



## Jereni

goldenfountain said:


> I tried taking a photo of it just now for your reference  it was such a challenge to truly capture the milky pearls and gold hardware contrast!
> But here it is...



Love your brooch! I just got a pearl brooch for the first time recently and now I'm addicted.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729139


Dearest friend Kenidie!! You rock with gorgers broach!! Awww soooo happy to reconnect with you I just came back finally here PF from 2 months away!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> I tried taking a photo of it just now for your reference  it was such a challenge to truly capture the milky pearls and gold hardware contrast!
> But here it is...
> 
> View attachment 3729459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i had to put it against the black backdrop of my paper bag haha)
> 
> View attachment 3729462
> 
> 
> Which ones were you going back and forth on?


Pretty broach Golden!! Love the pearl with gold contrast


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!! 
But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil


----------



## Bagventures

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708


The color & puffiness from 12A are SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bagventures said:


> The color & puffiness from 12A are SPECTACULAR!!! :heartbeat::heartbeat:


Thank you so much Bagventures I am so glad to know there's Chanel ladies like you who understands the attraction of this 12A caviar....


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708


Wow, such a lucky find.  It's so beautiful.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> Wow, such a lucky find.  It's so beautiful.


Thank you so much Chanel923! Yes it was a lucky find and surprise to me that someone did let this beauty go as excellent condition like new and that turned to my luck who have been longing for this 12A Red over 4 years since missed buying it in 2012...


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708


STuNNing!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> STuNNing!!!!!


Thank you chicnfab!


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> I tried taking a photo of it just now for your reference  it was such a challenge to truly capture the milky pearls and gold hardware contrast!
> But here it is...
> 
> View attachment 3729459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i had to put it against the black backdrop of my paper bag haha)
> 
> View attachment 3729462
> 
> 
> Which ones were you going back and forth on?


Yes that's the one i thought you got.....SO GORGEOUS!! I finally pulled the trigger this afternoon & my boutique SA was able to locate the 1 that I've been lusting for ....very close to yours & has crystals sprinkled throughout. Love yours!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708





shopgirl4cc said:


> Dearest friend Kenidie!! You rock with gorgers broach!! Awww soooo happy to reconnect with you I just came back finally here PF from 2 months away!!!!


Yay girl you are back!! You've been missed sweet Lovely!! Thank you & OMG your red is TO DIE FOR...soooooooo fabulous!!! Huge Congrats & I'm so happy for you...look forward to your mods &I hope life is treating you well!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Yes that's the one i thought you got.....SO GORGEOUS!! I finally pulled the trigger this afternoon & my boutique SA was able to locate the 1 that I've been lusting for ....very close to yours & has crystals sprinkled throughout. Love yours!


Yayyy congrats!!! Please reveal once you've got it!!


----------



## riquita

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy belated birthday!!
> Love everything and your casual chic outfit!
> Beautiful gift!


Thank you Bibi25260!


----------



## goldenfountain

Jereni said:


> Love your brooch! I just got a pearl brooch for the first time recently and now I'm addicted.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Pretty broach Golden!! Love the pearl with gold contrast



Thanks girls! I love the contrast too!


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708


omg that red colour!!!! I'm picking up a preloved flap in red too..I wasn't sure what season it was from (16 series) and some people said it's pre-fall 2012. Maybe it's very close to yours...enjoy the bag, it looks to be in excellentttt condition!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708



Welcome back @shopgirl4cc. We've missed you!!  What a perfect shade of red!! 

And I see that you finally got your love??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Thanks.. I felt I'm mia for a while..have a great day @Miss CC



I've definitely been mia too. Life gets too busy but I always love coming back here on tpf. Have a great day too!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Yay girl you are back!! You've been missed sweet Lovely!! Thank you & OMG your red is TO DIE FOR...soooooooo fabulous!!! Huge Congrats & I'm so happy for you...look forward to your mods &I hope life is treating you well!


I've missed you sooooooooo much!!!I am soooo happy to see your warm comments and happy dance!!! feels so home here  Oh thank you sweetest friend, yeah my life has been crazy and just exhausting with too many events schedules up for my kid... Well I do love my kid the best of course no question but oh honestly, I couldn't survive this life without my beloved Chanel and you and Chanel beautiful buddies here I've been keeping a hope to come back to relax and see and chat again with you and lovelies, AND your beloved Chanels here haha AND this unexpected lucky find, Miss 12A RED Chanel just came into my life just on time to cheer me up...haha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> omg that red colour!!!! I'm picking up a preloved flap in red too..I wasn't sure what season it was from (16 series) and some people said it's pre-fall 2012. Maybe it's very close to yours...enjoy the bag, it looks to be in excellentttt condition!


Hi golden!! Wow what a exciting news!!! Yay!!!I think we'll be a bag twin again!!? I think later number of 16xxxx and maybe also some of early 17xxxx in 2012 pre fall is 12A which most of people bought in summer of 2012,  around June just like this season's to august.... that's what I remember but please correct me if I was wrong  I actually owned once 12A red square mini I purchased directly from the boutique in 2012 and I remember mine was later number of 16xxx too ( but since wanted ML size then I gave ( sold ) it to my friend ) but ml was all gone and couldn't find it. I did not search constantly either but just found it by a chance recently  Congrats on your Red ml too Cant wait to see your post of your Red soon!!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Shopping!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Welcome back @shopgirl4cc. We've missed you!!  What a perfect shade of red!!
> 
> And I see that you finally got your love??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Hi MissCC!!!! I've missed you!!! thank you so much for your sweet word!!  
Yes, I finally got my new LOVE  in 16cm but still wondering if I should've gotten 17cm...?


----------



## nicole0612

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3723991
> 
> Out with my Maxi again.



Your sandals are adorable!


----------



## nicole0612

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3725600
> 
> 
> My new valentino slides !



What a pretty pink double whammy!


----------



## nicole0612

rulebabe said:


> View attachment 3727694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to the park with my kids...



You look beautiful


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729139



Girl, I can't take any kind of selfie, much less a brooch selfie (such a small target to get in the picture...impossible...), love your iridescent brooch yummy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

chicnfab said:


> Monday with my gst.. have a great day everyone!!!



So natural and looking great!


----------



## nicole0612

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708



I'm dying over this color, congrats on your special find!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3730259
> 
> Shopping!!


Total bag perfection! Major LOVE for this baby....color, style, hardware....i want it!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I've missed you sooooooooo much!!!I am soooo happy to see your warm comments and happy dance!!! feels so home here  Oh thank you sweetest friend, yeah my life has been crazy and just exhausting with too many events schedules up for my kid... Well I do love my kid the best of course no question but oh honestly, I couldn't survive this life without my beloved Chanel and you and Chanel beautiful buddies here I've been keeping a hope to come back to relax and see and chat again with you and lovelies, AND your beloved Chanels here haha AND this unexpected lucky find, Miss 12A RED Chanel just came into my life just on time to cheer me up...haha





nicole0612 said:


> Girl, I can't take any kind of selfie, much less a brooch selfie (such a small target to get in the picture...impossible...), love your iridescent brooch yummy [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you both kindest friends.....you make me/us laugh shopgirl4cc! So happy to "see" you again/Welcome back...you've been missed & hope all is well w/ your family & chanels! Nicole dearest, you DO take great selfies!! Do not fib girl! Xox. Hope your "little man O" is also doing great & no more clunkers on your head w/ his cast!


----------



## goldenfountain

Ice24 said:


> Shopping with my little boy
> 
> View attachment 3718464


Such a beauuutiful colour combination (red leather & RHW)!


----------



## Ice24

goldenfountain said:


> Such a beauuutiful colour combination (red leather & RHW)!


Thank you dear.. really love this red Color


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both kindest friends.....you make me/us laugh shopgirl4cc! So happy to "see" you again/Welcome back...you've been missed & hope all is well w/ your family & chanels! Nicole dearest, you DO take great selfies!! Do not fib girl! Xox. Hope your "little man O" is also doing great & no more clunkers on your head w/ his cast!


Thank you for your sweetness Kendie thanks for asking, yep my all families and Chanels are well and same as it is. Just been too busy for my kids schedules and little one's graduation  Hope all is well with you and your Chanels too daring friend,  I must missed many of your post/update new Chanel??!! Cant wait to follow up all this weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nicole0612 said:


> I'm dying over this color, congrats on your special find!


Thank you so much Nicole0612!!


----------



## chicnfab

nicole0612 said:


> So natural and looking great!


Thanks dear!!!


----------



## Jereni

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708



Aaahhhh such a dream red. This is the color I'd like someday. Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

Working from home today and out for a walk with my Cruise/Cuba brooch -encrusted gold tote. I loved the costume jewelry from this collection so much that I decided to decorate a cheap bag with it. Perfect for summer!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

on a reading break with my lamb mini. (she recently went to LS for some corner touch-ups and came back looking great )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Aaahhhh such a dream red. This is the color I'd like someday. Congrats!


Thanks so much Jereni!   yes this red is well worth to wait, hope you find yours soon


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Working from home today and out for a walk with my Cruise/Cuba brooch -encrusted gold tote. I loved the costume jewelry from this collection so much that I decided to decorate a cheap bag with it. Perfect for summer!
> 
> View attachment 3730653


What an adorable photo  such a fun idea you made your gold tote gorgeous by all the pretty Chanel brooches!  Hope you have a lovely day today xo


----------



## Alexa67

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3728244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a beige Chanel in their life...


So true
One day it will be also mine
Looks so good on you


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729139



You made the selfie like a profi 
And you brooch on the blue pullover is wonderful, I can imagine IRL it's fantastic.
So one big big compliment more for her


----------



## Martini0317

Loving my beige clair jumbo!


----------



## caroliny

chanel half moon woc by the ocean!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to take a decent brooch selfie?!! Nearly impossible ( for me) [emoji23] Iridescent cc got several compliments today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729139


Gorgeous brooch on a lovely lady!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Monday with my gst.. have a great day everyone!!!


Fabulous look!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~  I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement - my HG 12A RED Caviar ML - I originally wanted Red ML in LAMBSKIN too but also really regret I've missed this 12A lipstick Red in 2012 - had to wait excellent one with original full set comes up at preloved rote and finally came to me  Here she is..... Thanks for letting me share here "action thread" with just my hand ( sorry excuse my messy short Neil
> 
> View attachment 3729708


Wow this red is perfection!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today a bright red camera bag for pop of color, this pic doesn't show the true color.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous look!


Ohh you're the sweetest.. thank you so much.. have a fab day!


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Monday with my gst.. have a great day everyone!!!


Oh good old GST, every time fabulous


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> Today a bright red camera bag for pop of color, this pic doesn't show the true color.
> View attachment 3730981



To see your camera bags makes me more and more interested in one. 
And I like how you wear red bags on black, they really pop out so good in this color combo


----------



## Alexa67

caroliny said:


> my new chanel medium classic flap in beige clair caviar with silver hardware! haven't even taken protective covering off cc's yet.



Wow, amazing   
Wish very much fun with your new goodie


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> Total bag perfection! Major LOVE for this baby....color, style, hardware....i want it!!



You are so sweet!!! Want to borrow it?? [emoji12]


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Today a bright red camera bag for pop of color, this pic doesn't show the true color.
> 
> View attachment 3730981


Nevertheless still beautiful..


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Oh good old GST, every time fabulous


This baby started it all.. thanks dearest Alexa!! I've been mia lately.. have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> You are so sweet!!! Want to borrow it?? [emoji12]


Um, heck YEAH!!! Can I KEEP it, as in borrow-steal/keep?!! I'm in love w/ it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous brooch on a lovely lady!





Alexa67 said:


> You made the selfie like a profi
> And you brooch on the blue pullover is wonderful, I can imagine IRL it's fantastic.
> So one big big compliment more for her


Kind Thanks dear Lovelies....it's impossible to capture that brooch's beauty w/ the iridescence...a thousand+++ times better in person


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> Um, heck YEAH!!! Can I KEEP it, as in borrow-steal/keep?!! I'm in love w/ it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today a bright red camera bag for pop of color, this pic doesn't show the true color.
> 
> View attachment 3730981


Ah yes, how you so "torture" me w/ THIS BAG!!!! She was totally MADE for you sweet Bibi. You wear her so perfectly.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow this red is perfection!


Thank you so much, Bibi25260!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Today a bright red camera bag for pop of color, this pic doesn't show the true color.
> 
> View attachment 3730981


I like your pants its so unique  your yummy red Chanel really pop nicely against it


----------



## Bibi25260

Alexa67 said:


> To see your camera bags makes me more and more interested in one.
> And I like how you wear red bags on black, they really pop out so good in this color combo


Thank you so much! Intially wanted the so black flap to wear but I thought this outfit could use some color.
There are camera bags available in the current collection


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Nevertheless still beautiful..


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I like your pants its so unique  your yummy red Chanel really pop nicely against it


Glad you like my pants I thought they're dated but I love them to wear, thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, how you so "torture" me w/ THIS BAG!!!! She was totally MADE for you sweet Bibi. You wear her so perfectly.


Oh noo don't want to torture you  thank you for the sweet compliment


----------



## Marlee

At the Grand Canyon yesterday with my brand new gold Reissue WOC  It looks like taupe here, which I love!


----------



## steffysstyle

Today's essentials


----------



## Kristal7788

Museum day with my So black boy~ [emoji295]️


----------



## SwiftyTK

Vacation!


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> At the Grand Canyon yesterday with my brand new gold Reissue WOC  It looks like taupe here, which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731839


Everything---gorgeous


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My work companion


----------



## rowy65

Marlee said:


> At the Grand Canyon yesterday with my brand new gold Reissue WOC  It looks like taupe here, which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731839


Wow!  Great shot!  We are going there in a few weeks


----------



## Marlee

chicnfab said:


> Everything---gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Marlee

rowy65 said:


> Wow!  Great shot!  We are going there in a few weeks



Thanks! Enjoy, it is spectacular!


----------



## nicole0612

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for your sweetness Kendie thanks for asking, yep my all families and Chanels are well and same as it is. Just been too busy for my kids schedules and little one's graduation  Hope all is well with you and your Chanels too daring friend,  I must missed many of your post/update new Chanel??!! Cant wait to follow up all this weekend



Haha every time I check this thread Kendie has purchased another Chanel! The eye candy just keeps coming [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

Jereni said:


> Working from home today and out for a walk with my Cruise/Cuba brooch -encrusted gold tote. I loved the costume jewelry from this collection so much that I decided to decorate a cheap bag with it. Perfect for summer!
> 
> View attachment 3730653



This is such a cute idea! I love it! Very creative.


----------



## nicole0612

Marlee said:


> At the Grand Canyon yesterday with my brand new gold Reissue WOC  It looks like taupe here, which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731839



Stunning photo! Love the Goldie


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Haha every time I check this thread Kendie has purchased another Chanel! The eye candy just keeps coming [emoji173]️


 Um, gosh...so many emoji's apply to this my dearest nicole!!! And you just wait my pretty....I'm going to have something very special for you & a certain special someone else


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much! Intially wanted the so black flap to wear but I thought this outfit could use some color.
> There are camera bags available in the current collection



Oh yes I saw them, but I'm actually on ban island an don't come back for this year. I got 2 weeks ago my long long time awaited bag. But I enjoy to watch yours


----------



## Alexa67

Marlee said:


> At the Grand Canyon yesterday with my brand new gold Reissue WOC  It looks like taupe here, which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731839



Stunning new bag and a fantastic shoot 
Isn't it funny, we are again at the same time on holiday.
Enjoy your new goldie and your holiday time at this incredible place


----------



## Alexa67

My beloved little Mini and so perfect for holiday. 
Yesterday I can't refused to make this pic. I was in a very original and typical (without tourists) tapas bar. They makes it so well and all looks AND taste absolutely delicious.
Wish you all a great weekend


----------



## Marlee

Alexa67 said:


> Stunning new bag and a fantastic shoot
> Isn't it funny, we are again at the same time on holiday.
> Enjoy your new goldie and your holiday time at this incredible place



Thank you! That is funny indeed  Have a good time!


----------



## Livia1

Out for drinks, carrying my Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## steffysstyle

Not the best photo, but here's today's outfit details


----------



## Luxzenith

At a chanel event last night..


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> My beloved little Mini and so perfect for holiday.
> Yesterday I can't refused to make this pic. I was in a very original and typical (without tourists) tapas bar. They makes it so well and all looks AND taste absolutely delicious.
> Wish you all a great weekend
> 
> View attachment 3732986


All are yummy... especially the mini


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> All are yummy... especially the mini


Hehe  that's very nice and wise spoken, hugs


----------



## by_nina

A couple days ago in Milan


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> A couple days ago in Milan
> View attachment 3733408


Oooolala you look so very pretty! What a beautiful pic & bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3733325
> 
> 
> At a chanel event last night..


Stunning! I'm sure the event was amazing...congrats for going! Love your ensemble


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> My beloved little Mini and so perfect for holiday.
> Yesterday I can't refused to make this pic. I was in a very original and typical (without tourists) tapas bar. They makes it so well and all looks AND taste absolutely delicious.
> Wish you all a great weekend
> 
> View attachment 3732986


Aw, you know I'm IN LOVE w/ your mini in this awesome color& everything looks super delicious!


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Not the best photo, but here's today's outfit details
> View attachment 3733247


Ohh very chic!


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> Oooolala you look so very pretty! What a beautiful pic & bag!


Thank you so much Kendie26!  You're so sweet!


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> Ohh very chic!



Thank you so much!


----------



## by_nina

steffysstyle said:


> Not the best photo, but here's today's outfit details
> View attachment 3733247


So elegant!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Um, gosh...so many emoji's apply to this my dearest nicole!!! And you just wait my pretty....I'm going to have something very special for you & a certain special someone else



Oooooooohhhhhh!! Don't tease me like that!! I can't wait to see what you have to show us next!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

Alexa67 said:


> My beloved little Mini and so perfect for holiday.
> Yesterday I can't refused to make this pic. I was in a very original and typical (without tourists) tapas bar. They makes it so well and all looks AND taste absolutely delicious.
> Wish you all a great weekend
> 
> View attachment 3732986



The bag and the food both look so yummy! [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3733325
> 
> 
> At a chanel event last night..



I've been eying that boy! Love it!!


----------



## luvlux64

A lunch stop in Brugge (Belgium) started with a Hot Chocolate, a Belgian waffle & Croques & ended up with chocolate truffles [emoji7][emoji106][emoji39]



My Deauville on a Ferry along English Channel on my way to London [emoji4]


----------



## steffysstyle

by_nina said:


> So elegant!



Thanks so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

by_nina said:


> A couple days ago in Milan
> View attachment 3733408



Love Milano and you look gorgeous!


----------



## by_nina

steffysstyle said:


> Love Milano and you look gorgeous!


Thank you so much! Milan is a beautiful city


----------



## Bagventures

a snapshot of this beauty at work, haha.... I hope no one noticed
it's Friday just wanted to show her off. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Susanvh

Casual date night with my hubby and my favorite classic in my collection.


----------



## luvlux64

Went for a stroll on our first night in London. My M/L lamb's first time out [emoji5]


----------



## Alexa67

Bagventures said:


> a snapshot of this beauty at work, haha.... I hope no one noticed
> it's Friday just wanted to show her off. Thanks for letting me share!



Oh sooo nice. The color is perfection, really really a dream


----------



## Alexa67

by_nina said:


> A couple days ago in Milan
> View attachment 3733408


That's truly a pretty outfit. Your Mini looks wonderful on you. And I adore your skirt.


----------



## blushes_pink

While waiting... jumbo- my partner for today


----------



## Kendie26

Susanvh said:


> Casual date night with my hubby and my favorite classic in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733804


Wow a beautiful pic of a perfect bag. This pic is really artistic! Menu also looks amazing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> a snapshot of this beauty at work, haha.... I hope no one noticed
> it's Friday just wanted to show her off. Thanks for letting me share!


Yay, you look fantastic!! So happy to be twinsies w/ you on this baby (looks better on you!)


----------



## Bagventures

Alexa67 said:


> Oh sooo nice. The color is perfection, really really a dream



Thank you @Alexa67


----------



## Bagventures

Kendie26 said:


> Yay, you look fantastic!! So happy to be twinsies w/ you on this baby (looks better on you!)


Always lovely on you too. Yes so proud to be your twinsie!!


----------



## Kmora

Carrying my red lamb mini for a trip to the Chanel store...


----------



## by_nina

Alexa67 said:


> That's truly a pretty outfit. Your Mini looks wonderful on you. And I adore your skirt.


Thank you so much Alexa67!


----------



## terri w

Out for a drive and it's sunny so can wear my espadrilles!!


----------



## kate2828

Day two of wearing my new chanel prefall 2017 loafers. Obsessed! Although starting to feel a little silly wearing these in the summer . I think I'll be putting them away soon and waiting till the fall.


----------



## Jereni

steffysstyle said:


> Not the best photo, but here's today's outfit details
> View attachment 3733247



Aaah this kills me. A beige clair mini is one of my HGs. You look great!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jereni said:


> Aaah this kills me. A beige clair mini is one of my HGs. You look great!



Thank you! It's actually a "small" flap they have recently come back in stock, I picked mine up in February this year


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> a snapshot of this beauty at work, haha.... I hope no one noticed
> it's Friday just wanted to show her off. Thanks for letting me share!


You're stunning


----------



## chicnfab

kate2828 said:


> Day two of wearing my new chanel prefall 2017 loafers. Obsessed! Although starting to feel a little silly wearing these in the summer . I think I'll be putting them away soon and waiting till the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734457


Gorgeous


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Casual date with this one


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> You're stunning


Thank you @chicnfab, you're so sweet!
Looking forward to your posts as always


----------



## makumaku

Went to the city with my husband today. This was my second time taking it out since I bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pisces82

Out shopping with this beauty


----------



## Alexa67

Pisces82 said:


> Out shopping with this beauty


OMG, you need no more shopping, with having THIS beauty!!! Honestly


----------



## Panzanella

Hubby's working today so am going out with another guy


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvlux64 said:


> Went for a stroll on our first night in London. My M/L lamb's first time out [emoji5]
> View attachment 3733935


I love these lamp posts we have in central London, I always wonder what they are supposed to be as I only see Chanel cc's


----------



## Miss T.

Jereni said:


> Working from home today and out for a walk with my Cruise/Cuba brooch -encrusted gold tote. I loved the costume jewelry from this collection so much that I decided to decorate a cheap bag with it. Perfect for summer!
> 
> View attachment 3730653


Love this picture! What a great idea.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3735474
> 
> View attachment 3735475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color
> View attachment 3735478


Again, absolutely beautiful!  Love the rockstuds with it too .


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> Again, absolutely beautiful!  Love the rockstuds with it too .


Thank you so much Chanel923


----------



## eggz716

Out and about with miss coco


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3735474
> 
> View attachment 3735475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color
> View attachment 3735478


What a beauty!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Happy to be back here! With my m/l light pink chevron flap..have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Travelling with my Deauville medium black calfskin [emoji7]

View attachment 3735565


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> What a beauty!!!!


Thank you chicnfab


----------



## luvlux64

Bags_4_life said:


> I love these lamp posts we have in central London, I always wonder what they are supposed to be as I only see Chanel cc's



[emoji4] Yes, I was surprised to see them. It was my first time in London! I had to google it [emoji12]. It stands for City Council. The "W" on the other side of lamp post stands for Westminster. But the myth about Chanel Coco & the Duke back in the early 1900s was kinda lovely too [emoji173]️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Happy to be back here! With my m/l light pink chevron flap..have a great day everyone!!!!


I like your happy smile with your favorite Chanel  Happy Sunday to you too


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> I like your happy smile with your favorite Chanel  Happy Sunday to you too


----------



## aime7

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3735474
> 
> View attachment 3735475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color
> View attachment 3735478


My God your bag is soooooooo georgeous darling. Love it.


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> Happy to be back here! With my m/l light pink chevron flap..have a great day everyone!!!!



Love the outfit with matching sandals and chevron flap, of course


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3735474
> 
> View attachment 3735475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color
> View attachment 3735478


Holy WOWZER girl....way to come back w/ a BANG!! You look phenomenal!  Bag & shoe LOVE to you darlin'!!!


----------



## Kendie26

eggz716 said:


> View attachment 3735516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with miss coco


So very pretty!!! You look beautiful & love how your nail art goes w/ your pretty dress!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aime7 said:


> My God your bag is soooooooo georgeous darling. Love it.


Thank you dear aime7!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOWZER girl....way to come back w/ a BANG!! You look phenomenal!  Bag & shoe LOVE to you darlin'!!!


Hahaha Thank you my sweet friend!! I love your energetic cheer and missed that soooo much !!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Love the outfit with matching sandals and chevron flap, of course


Lol... you know me by now..  thanks my dear!


----------



## Luv n bags

Carrying my red Chanel today


----------



## VandaOrchid

Manicure goes perfectly with my purple iridescent medium classic today! Purple is definitely my fav color


----------



## Firstchanellv28

It's gonna be an exciting day with my man..✨


----------



## luvlux64

... In action.... with my Deauville [emoji173]️
Shot in Gullfoss Falls Iceland at 3am [emoji33]


----------



## l.ch.

WOW!


----------



## l.ch.

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3735474
> 
> View attachment 3735475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color
> View attachment 3735478





tigertrixie said:


> Carrying my red Chanel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735922



These red bags are THE DREAM


----------



## l.ch.

My one and only Chanel keeping me company at work.


----------



## Jereni

Rockin my Chanel pearls today... I really need to break these babies out more often. 








Decided to add on my new sunnies for good measure. I was a little nervous about how reflective these are but I think I love them.


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Rockin my Chanel pearls today... I really need to break these babies out more often.
> 
> View attachment 3736262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736263
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to add on my new sunnies for good measure. I was a little nervous about how reflective these are but I think I love them.
> View attachment 3736264



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji847]beautiful Jereni!! [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

WOC & new camelia key case out yesterday w/ hubs


----------



## chicnfab

karly9 said:


> Manicure goes perfectly with my purple iridescent medium classic today! Purple is definitely my fav color
> 
> View attachment 3735952


Ohhh lovely!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new camelia key case out yesterday w/ hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736269


Ohhh gorgeous combo!!


----------



## chicnfab

Jereni said:


> Rockin my Chanel pearls today... I really need to break these babies out more often.
> 
> View attachment 3736262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736263
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to add on my new sunnies for good measure. I was a little nervous about how reflective these are but I think I love them.
> View attachment 3736264


Ohhh what a lovely pearls!!


----------



## snowing may

I am feeling lucky today


----------



## loveydovey35

luvlux64 said:


> A lunch stop in Brugge (Belgium) started with a Hot Chocolate, a Belgian waffle & Croques & ended up with chocolate truffles [emoji7][emoji106][emoji39]
> View attachment 3733570
> 
> 
> My Deauville on a Ferry along English Channel on my way to London [emoji4]



Beautiful! Love Brugge,went there two years ago on our honeymoon trip, so adorable.


----------



## loveydovey35

Bagventures said:


> a snapshot of this beauty at work, haha.... I hope no one noticed
> it's Friday just wanted to show her off. Thanks for letting me share!


]


Gorgeous! I have been looking for a neutral color and I think this is now on my list....its a lovely handbag!


----------



## loveydovey35

Brought out my Deuville this past weekend, it was sunny/hot and it added a pop of color against the summer dress.


----------



## l.ch.

loveydovey35 said:


> Brought out my Deuville this past weekend, it was sunny/hot and it added a pop of color against the summer dress.


I need a canvas Deauville in my life...


----------



## Bagventures

loveydovey35 said:


> ]
> Thank you @loveydovey35




I love your khaki tote, which size is it? Beautiful color


----------



## loveydovey35

l.ch. said:


> I need a canvas Deauville in my life...



 they come in handy


----------



## l.ch.

loveydovey35 said:


> Brought out my Deuville this past weekend, it was sunny/hot and it added a pop of color against the summer dress.


I need a canvas Deauville in my life...


----------



## loveydovey35

Jereni said:


> Rockin my Chanel pearls today... I really need to break these babies out more often.
> 
> View attachment 3736262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736263
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to add on my new sunnies for good measure. I was a little nervous about how reflective these are but I think I love them.
> View attachment 3736264



You look great! love the necklace and the sunnies are beautiful!


----------



## l.ch.

Sorry, I don't know what my iPhone does and double posts...


----------



## terri w

On a visit to an ancient abbey in Scotland  [emoji16]


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> I am feeling lucky today


Ohhh cuteness overload!!!


----------



## chicnfab

with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvlux64 said:


> [emoji4] Yes, I was surprised to see them. It was my first time in London! I had to google it [emoji12]. It stands for City Council. The "W" on the other side of lamp post stands for Westminster. But the myth about Chanel Coco & the Duke back in the early 1900s was kinda lovely too [emoji173]️


I worked in the borough for many years and still go regularly for shopping and never thought to look it up! Lol  Thanks for the info, hope you had a great time.


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji847]beautiful Jereni!! [emoji173]️[emoji106]





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh what a lovely pearls!!





loveydovey35 said:


> You look great! love the necklace and the sunnies are beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh gorgeous combo!!


Your pretty red bag is almost as pretty as your smile....looking oh-so-chic&fab as usual!!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Brought out my Deuville this past weekend, it was sunny/hot and it added a pop of color against the summer dress.


Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE this look!! How perfect you look!! What an awesome dress


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> I am feeling lucky today


Dang, those charms are just too crazy great....so much awesomeness!!! Like you dearest!!!


----------



## eggz716

Kendie26 said:


> So very pretty!!! You look beautiful & love how your nail art goes w/ your pretty dress!


why thank you! i actually didn't even notice that! I should wear that dress a few more times before my manicure wears off


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Your pretty red bag is almost as pretty as your smile....looking oh-so-chic&fab as usual!!


Thank you!!


----------



## snowing may

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh cuteness overload!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Dang, those charms are just too crazy great....so much awesomeness!!! Like you dearest!!!



Awww...thank you my dear friends!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

terri w said:


> On a visit to an ancient abbey in Scotland  [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3736406


What a cool photo!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> I am feeling lucky today


What a gorgeous charm reissue & adorable unicorn!! They actually match together!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> Brought out my Deuville this past weekend, it was sunny/hot and it added a pop of color against the summer dress.


Love your dress with Red Deuville tote You look adorable!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new camelia key case out yesterday w/ hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736269


Love your new key case!! I've missed this unique beauty and Every time I see your edgy WOC, I imagine how you rock with itamd dreaming of our fun encounter someday with our Chanels!! Look like fun cafe and hope you two had a wonderful outing!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Rockin my Chanel pearls today... I really need to break these babies out more often.
> 
> View attachment 3736262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736263
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to add on my new sunnies for good measure. I was a little nervous about how reflective these are but I think I love them.
> View attachment 3736264


You look so pretty with the sunny! Love your style with your beautiful pearl


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!


Hi Sweet darling friend chicnfab  How so cute!!!  You look soooo adorable with your red baby! I LOVE your pretty smile always


----------



## lovelybee

snowing may said:


> I am feeling lucky today



What a perfect combination.  Love your lucky charm and the unicorn is too cute to drink.


----------



## yinnie

My beautiful so black boy coin purse that goes everywhere with me! I use it as a wallet coz I carry small bags.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your new key case!! I've missed this unique beauty and Every time I see your edgy WOC, I imagine how you rock with itamd dreaming of our fun encounter someday with our Chanels!! Look like fun cafe and hope you two had a wonderful outing!!


 Thanks again dearest & a chanel encounter w/ you would indeed be beyond fun+++!!


----------



## dotty8

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3733325
> 
> 
> At a chanel event last night..



I love the whole outfit 



by_nina said:


> A couple days ago in Milan
> View attachment 3733408



Lovely... I love Milan, too  Btw, I have the same shoes, but with a wedge


----------



## by_nina

dotty8 said:


> I love the whole outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely... I love Milan, too  Btw, I have the same shoes, but with a wedge


Thank you!  The shoes are really comfy!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Sweet darling friend chicnfab  How so cute!!!  You look soooo adorable with your red baby! I LOVE your pretty smile always


Ohhh thank you dearest!!!


----------



## Jereni

chicnfab said:


> with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!



Beautiful! I like this style a lot.


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE this look!! How perfect you look!! What an awesome dress


Thank you, you are always so sweet Kendie26!


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your dress with Red Deuville tote You look adorable!!


Thank you shopgirl4cc, one of my favs for the summer.


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!



So lovely, as always!!!


----------



## Steph5487

Just got my first Chanel  and finally put her to use!!!


----------



## terri w

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cool photo!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 225 size is the most easiest and comfy Chanel for shopping as always.... Thanks for letting me share here little quick....Gotta drive back home now to change to the bathing suits for taking the kids to the pool this afternoon... And maybe with a little WOC as always....
Hope you all have a nice Tuesday everyone!! 




She look little mysterious in the parking...


----------



## chicnfab

Jereni said:


> Beautiful! I like this style a lot.


Ohhh thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> So lovely, as always!!!


Thanks my friend! Spoiling me with your kind words


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 225 size is the most easiest and comfy Chanel for shopping as always.... Thanks for letting me share here little quick....Gotta drive back home now to change to the bathing suits for taking the kids to the pool this afternoon... And maybe with a little WOC as always....
> Hope you all have a nice Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3737612
> 
> 
> She look little mysterious in the parking...
> View attachment 3737608


Mod shots of the bathing suit pls ... beautiful reissue indeed


----------



## Sparkletastic

My new Chanel card case came out to play with my Miss Dior today.


----------



## Mockingbird255

Sparkletastic said:


> My new Chanel card case came out to play with my Miss Dior today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738062


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Mod shots of the bathing suit pls ... beautiful reissue indeed


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sparkletastic said:


> My new Chanel card case came out to play with my Miss Dior today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738062


Beautiful!!


----------



## Pisces82

Alexa67 said:


> OMG, you need no more shopping, with having THIS beauty!!! Honestly


I know right?!!


----------



## Zina92

With my last chanel chevron purchase [emoji4]


----------



## Alexa67

Steph5487 said:


> Just got my first Chanel  and finally put her to use!!!


Black, white and gold... great.
Your first is the most classical from Chanel, I wish you will enjoy her much often and for a really long time.


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!


Fabulous summer outfit and you red catch the sun


----------



## Steph5487

Alexa67 said:


> Black, white and gold... great.
> Your first is the most classical from Chanel, I wish you will enjoy her much often and for a really long time.


Thank you!! I am already looking at what I want my next to be!! I caught the Chanel bug!!


----------



## Alexa67

Steph5487 said:


> Thank you!! I am already looking at what I want my next to be!! I caught the Chanel bug!!



Haha yes it's getting quick. And TPF is not very helpful for having just one. All the nice ladies here with their incredible Chanel shoots hold our desire for a new one on a very high level


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 225 size is the most easiest and comfy Chanel for shopping as always.... Thanks for letting me share here little quick....Gotta drive back home now to change to the bathing suits for taking the kids to the pool this afternoon... And maybe with a little WOC as always....
> Hope you all have a nice Tuesday everyone!!
> View attachment 3737612
> 
> She look little mysterious in the parking...
> View attachment 3737608



Oh yes she IS BACK with all her lovely bags.
This reissue is so adorable.
Have fun in the pool. After seeing this hot piece I also need a jump in the cold ocean.


----------



## Bibi25260

Alexa67 said:


> My beloved little Mini and so perfect for holiday.
> Yesterday I can't refused to make this pic. I was in a very original and typical (without tourists) tapas bar. They makes it so well and all looks AND taste absolutely delicious.
> Wish you all a great weekend
> 
> View attachment 3732986


I like everything in this pic! The mini is stunning and the tapas look yummy!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Not the best photo, but here's today's outfit details
> View attachment 3733247


Love your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought this 12A caviar ML to dinner with my family last night Thanks for letting me share  & hope you all lovely ladies have a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3735474
> 
> View attachment 3735475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS; Somehow It look like Ruthenium Hardware in the first pic but it's just Regular Shiny Silver HW  bottom pic shows true to the color
> View attachment 3735478


Ohh that red is so beautiful!! Perfect with your lovely sandals and outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Happy to be back here! With my m/l light pink chevron flap..have a great day everyone!!!!


You look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

karly9 said:


> Manicure goes perfectly with my purple iridescent medium classic today! Purple is definitely my fav color
> 
> View attachment 3735952


Beautiful bag and color! Perfect match with mani.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> WOC & new camelia key case out yesterday w/ hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736269


Both are stunning! Congrats on your new key case!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> with my red chanel diagonal... I remember you today @shopgirl4cc ... have a fab Monday everyone!!!


You look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 225 size is the most easiest and comfy Chanel for shopping as always.... Thanks for letting me share here little quick....Gotta drive back home now to change to the bathing suits for taking the kids to the pool this afternoon... And maybe with a little WOC as always....
> Hope you all have a nice Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3737612
> 
> 
> She look little mysterious in the parking...
> View attachment 3737608


A classic beauty!


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Fabulous summer outfit and you red catch the sun


Ohh thanks @Alexa67 ...long time no talk to u... thanks to hubby for buying the dress have a great day


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!


Ohhh bibi your spoiling me again with your kind words!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous!


Thanks bibi!!! Such a good vibe to start the day!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> My new Chanel card case came out to play with my Miss Dior today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738062


That bag is so gorgeous!!! Ohhh the card case is very cute


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> I like everything in this pic! The mini is stunning and the tapas look yummy!


   Thanks yes having some delicious meals is my second addiction


----------



## Jereni

Zina92 said:


> With my last chanel chevron purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3738249



Love the yellow!


----------



## Jereni

Today's look. This reissue is perfect for summer outfits.


----------



## Zina92

Jereni said:


> Love the yellow!


Thank you[emoji8]  I love it... perfect for summer 
More pics [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh bibi your spoiling me again with your kind words!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Both are stunning! Congrats on your new key case!


I agree chicnfab,our dear Bibi is an "uber sweetie spoiler" .thanks again Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Today's look. This reissue is perfect for summer outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3738487


Looking GORGEOUS AGAIN Jereni!!! Love it all & awesome shoes too. I had to go back & drool over your long pearls from yesterday/the other day...you are "killing it" w/ all your fabulousness!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Looking GORGEOUS AGAIN Jereni!!! Love it all & awesome shoes too. I had to go back & drool over your long pearls from yesterday/the other day...you are "killing it" w/ all your fabulousness!



You are the sweetest!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji8][emoji304]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Oh yes she IS BACK with all her lovely bags.
> This reissue is so adorable.
> Have fun in the pool. After seeing this hot piece I also need a jump in the cold ocean.


Thank you for your warm message! You're sweet friend Alexa and so fun! funny!!!   yes poor all my Chanels has been waiting to be out again during I've been working hard and beaten up with crazy schedules....  Now they're getting out finally after all that craziness is over...
Well...my pool outing was for kid's playdate and not lux at all...  Ummm as you say cold ocean must be nice....  I wish I could go there too. Hope you have a great summer sweet Chanel friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> A classic beauty!





Bibi25260 said:


> Ohh that red is so beautiful!! Perfect with your lovely sandals and outfit!



Thank you so much Dear Bibi  You're too sweet!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Zina92 said:


> With my last chanel chevron purchase [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3738249


Beautiful color and what a perfect Chanel for spring & summer!!


----------



## San2222

With my coco handle...love how easy it is to carry.


----------



## Chanel923

San2222 said:


> With my coco handle...love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739390


Wow, you look elegantly beautiful in this pic.  Is this the small or mini size?


----------



## chicnfab

At home sense with my boy ohhh boy... have a fab Wednesday everyone


Jereni said:


> Today's look. This reissue is perfect for summer outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3738487


your reissue is killing me.. so beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

San2222 said:


> With my coco handle...love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739390


The whole outfit and the bag of course!!! Beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

Zina92 said:


> Thank you[emoji8]  I love it... perfect for summer
> More pics [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738528
> View attachment 3738529
> View attachment 3738530


Sooooooo beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone


----------



## San2222

Chanel923 said:


> Wow, you look elegantly beautiful in this pic.  Is this the small or mini size?


Thank you dear! This is the small.


----------



## Bagventures

chicnfab said:


> At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone



You look so cute in this outfit!! love your Boy too


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> You look so cute in this outfit!! love your Boy too


Lol.. thank you.. I'm with my two boys in my life (hubby n son) so I think I'm one of the boys too... lol


----------



## Zina92

Jereni said:


> Today's look. This reissue is perfect for summer outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3738487


I m dying. ! Omg Absolutely Gorg![emoji41] 

All of you are stunning [emoji5]


----------



## Chanel923

chicnfab said:


> At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone


Beautiful boy.  Love the whole outfit


----------



## ksuromax

On The Road triple tote


----------



## Kendie26

San2222 said:


> With my coco handle...love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739390


Wow you look so classy & beautiful! What a perfect bag on you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I really heart my sweet pink coco!


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful boy.  Love the whole outfit


Thanks dear!


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I really heart my sweet pink coco!


Ohhh love love the your pink dress and your pink bag...  and the smile


----------



## chicnfab

ksuromax said:


> On The Road triple tote


Looks amazing with your bling bling!!! Have a great trip!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Not really in action, but hanging pretty for this picture. I just got this in the mail yesterday and loveeeee loveeee love it. It's so beautiful in person!!


----------



## Bagventures

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I really heart my sweet pink coco!



So beautiful  & sweet


----------



## Jereni

chicnfab said:


> your reissue is killing me.. so beautiful



Thank you!



chicnfab said:


> At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone



Gorgeous, and I LOVE your sandals!


----------



## Jereni

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I really heart my sweet pink coco!



This is a d*mn cute outfit!!! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Jereni

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Not really in action, but hanging pretty for this picture. I just got this in the mail yesterday and loveeeee loveeee love it. It's so beautiful in person!!



I am just laid low by this picture. This bag is amazing! Makes you just want to pet it. 

I hope I can find the right tweed bag someday.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh love love the your pink dress and your pink bag...  and the smile


Aww..thank you. I feel pretty in it too..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Jereni said:


> This is a d*mn cute outfit!!! Gorgeous bag.


Hehe thanks a lot..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bagventures said:


> So beautiful  & sweet


Such a lovely  compliment from you! Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

chicnfab said:


> Looks amazing with your bling bling!!! Have a great trip!


thanks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

San2222 said:


> With my coco handle...love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739390


Wow u look amazing!I have this same coco as well..but I think I prolly look better with the pink..


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I agree chicnfab,our dear Bibi is an "uber sweetie spoiler" .thanks again Bibi


If I'm the uber sweetie spoiler I don't have enough words for you Kendie! You're most dearest, nicest, kindest, sweetest etc on this Forum!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone


You look lovely! Love the sandals with your Boy!


----------



## Chanel923

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I really heart my sweet pink coco!


So pretty.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Chanel923 said:


> So pretty.


*blushes* thank you!


----------



## Jereni

It's a francais kinda day...


----------



## GG882

Taking my caviar mini out for shopping today! [emoji51]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Jereni said:


> I am just laid low by this picture. This bag is amazing! Makes you just want to pet it.
> 
> I hope I can find the right tweed bag someday.



haha. I never really liked Tweed bags until I got this one!!


----------



## riquita

Hello Chanel lovers! Just some Chanel pendants today. I love how I can wear the camellia two ways. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Today's look. This reissue is perfect for summer outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3738487


Gorgeous reissue!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

San2222 said:


> With my coco handle...love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739390


Perfect size and gorgeous on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone


Love your style! So adorable!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I really heart my sweet pink coco!


 Beautiful!! you look pretty with your feminine pink color


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ksuromax said:


> On The Road triple tote


Look so nice casual chic!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Not really in action, but hanging pretty for this picture. I just got this in the mail yesterday and loveeeee loveeee love it. It's so beautiful in person!!


Congrats!!  Beautiful!


----------



## chicnfab

riquita said:


> Hello Chanel lovers! Just some Chanel pendants today. I love how I can wear the camellia two ways. Thanks for letting me share.


My fave is the second.. that's lovely on u


----------



## Kendie26

GG882 said:


> Taking my caviar mini out for shopping today! [emoji51]
> View attachment 3739951
> View attachment 3739952


You look phenomenal! OMG love it & that white blouse is stunning!!!


----------



## Kendie26

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Not really in action, but hanging pretty for this picture. I just got this in the mail yesterday and loveeeee loveeee love it. It's so beautiful in person!!


How unique! WOW, me LOVES, me jealous too (major tweed fan here)


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> At home sense with my boy ohhh boy.. have a great day everyone


Always stunning, always on point, always damn perfect!!!


----------



## shirleyliu90

I think this style is soooooo eye-catching! But since I am looking to buy something that will never fall out of the trend and retain its value. I am not sure if I should keep this one... Could anyone help me to decide? Thanks!!


----------



## nashpoo

Shopping with my lemon yellow mini vanity [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## Kendie26

My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel923

GG882 said:


> Taking my caviar mini out for shopping today! [emoji51]
> View attachment 3739951
> View attachment 3739952


Love the mini and your top


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


Beautiful outfit and 226 and brooch.... love love love


----------



## Firstchanellv28

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! you look pretty with your feminine pink color


Thanks for s lovely compliment on a beautiful Friday!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Such a Good Friday vibe with my m/l flap


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


OMG Darling friend!! Can you see my pic is this same?!?! Were we twines on this brooches???Or slightly different?? I just quickly ran into my closet and took pic of mine   Oh my if so I am super excited!!! I am sooo happy to be twines with my most favorite Chanel friend!!!! But I am such a bad jewelry owner....I actually did not wear it yet even once since bought it  ( last year in Paris on April 2016 and I think I posted this in my family pic of Paris purchase somewhere in last year ) I know brooches meant to wore too but this is just a beautiful piece of Chanel collection 
Oh darling friend, You inspire me You wear so beautifully!!!! You look FANTASTIC and rock with your Chanel and their brooches always!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

shirleyliu90 said:


> I think this style is soooooo eye-catching! But since I am looking to buy something that will never fall out of the trend and retain its value. I am not sure if I should keep this one... Could anyone help me to decide? Thanks!!


I love this!  And the added camellia is the icing on the cake. 


Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


Such a lovely classic bag. Great choice, Kendie.


----------



## Bagventures

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


Love your style Kendie!!!
Beautiful dress with classic 2.55 and CC brooch absolutely put so well together


----------



## chicnfab

shirleyliu90 said:


> I think this style is soooooo eye-catching! But since I am looking to buy something that will never fall out of the trend and retain its value. I am not sure if I should keep this one... Could anyone help me to decide? Thanks!!


It's lovely.. only downside on me is its waist bag.. if I'm not mistaken.. but if it's in a shoulder bag type definitely will get it! Hth


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> If I'm the uber sweetie spoiler I don't have enough words for you Kendie! You're most dearest, nicest, kindest, sweetest etc on this Forum!!


Ok ok both of u guys!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look lovely! Love the sandals with your Boy!


Thanks bibi as always! Very generous with sweet words...


----------



## chicnfab

Jereni said:


> It's a francais kinda day...
> 
> View attachment 3739956


Yes the whole outfit!!! Super chic!!!


----------



## chicnfab

GG882 said:


> Taking my caviar mini out for shopping today! [emoji51]
> View attachment 3739951
> View attachment 3739952


I really like the top! Gorgeous!!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your style! So adorable!


Ohh thanks my dearest friend!! All I think abt u are all ur gorgeous red bags..


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


Ohhh what a nice outfit kendie!!!  Just sooo elegant..


----------



## chicnfab

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3740345
> 
> 
> Shopping with my lemon yellow mini vanity [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


She's like a ray of sunshine


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Always stunning, always on point, always damn perfect!!!


 It's like "I'm walking on sunshine woohoo ohh ohhh" thank u so much for ur  kind compliments


----------



## riquita

chicnfab said:


> My fave is the second.. that's lovely on u


Thank you chicnfab!


----------



## Zina92

Ready for work with my black and beige leather boy bag [emoji7][emoji7]

Have a great day everyone [emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## Kendie26

Zina92 said:


> Ready for work with my black and beige leather boy bag [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Have a great day everyone [emoji11][emoji11]
> 
> View attachment 3740754


This looks really really GREAT...love it all!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG Darling friend!! Can you see my pic is this same?!?! Were we twines on this brooches???Or slightly different?? I just quickly ran into my closet and took pic of mine   Oh my if so I am super excited!!! I am sooo happy to be twines with my most favorite Chanel friend!!!! But I am such a bad jewelry owner....I actually did not wear it yet even once since bought it  ( last year in Paris on April 2016 and I think I posted this in my family pic of Paris purchase somewhere in last year ) I know brooches meant to wore too but this is just a beautiful piece of Chanel collection
> Oh darling friend, You inspire me You wear so beautifully!!!! You look FANTASTIC and rock with your Chanel and their brooches always!!!!
> View attachment 3740485


Holy wowee, yes girl we ARE twinsies on this beautiful brooch (sadly I wasn't in Paris for mine though!!) Mine just has alternating clear & grey crystals (where yours looks all clear, i think) Girl, you MUST wear it!!! It's just the prettiest little thing & I"m honored to be twinsies w/ such a sweet Dearheart !! Thank you for all of your kindness & enthusiasm!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful outfit and 226 and brooch.... love love love





Sparkletastic said:


> I love this!  And the added camellia is the icing on the cake.
> 
> Such a lovely classic bag. Great choice, Kendie.





Bagventures said:


> Love your style Kendie!!!
> Beautiful dress with classic 2.55 and CC brooch absolutely put so well together





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh what a nice outfit kendie!!!  Just sooo elegant..


Gosh golly keepers you are all way too kind as always! I'm humbled/flattered...thanks so much lovelies


----------



## Zina92

Kendie26 said:


> This looks really really GREAT...love it all![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Ohh Thank you honey you are so sweet[emoji8]


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393



Aaaah I covet this brooch. I have the CC earrings version of this, didn't realize it came in a brooch!

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Aaaah I covet this brooch. I have the CC earrings version of this, didn't realize it came in a brooch!
> 
> Gorgeous!


Thanks Jereni & I covet your earrings....so incredibly beautiful (I'm looking for a similar pair now!) Congrats again on your newest goodies!! Love your style!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


The beauty and the brooch


----------



## Kidclarke

My very first Chanel.  Thanks to @ironic568 for authenticating and to @Roku for convincing me to not getting something else I was looking at.
It's a very well loved wallet, but it's perfect for me. I love it.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> The beauty and the brooch


Hahaha you ALWAYS make me smile/laugh my dearest.....thanks so much girlie...I did have to do a double take on seeing you/your avatar over here in the big C threads though!! Xox


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hahaha you ALWAYS make me smile/laugh my dearest.....thanks so much girlie...I did have to do a double take on seeing you/your avatar over here in the big C threads though!! Xox


yeah, not my usual area of posting  
but i love this CC  so, i decided to post her, she deserves her few minutes of fame


----------



## shirleyliu90

chicnfab said:


> It's lovely.. only downside on me is its waist bag.. if I'm not mistaken.. but if it's in a shoulder bag type definitely will get it! Hth


Thank you for your input!!! Although I can only find pics in waist bags with the exact color combination, it does come in a shoulder bag version! The best thing is that its new in the season so it's easy to find one in store.


----------



## shirleyliu90

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this!  And the added camellia is the icing on the cake.
> 
> Such a lovely classic bag. Great choice, Kendie.


Thank you so much for your thought! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## chicnfab

shirleyliu90 said:


> Thank you for your input!!! Although I can only find pics in waist bags with the exact color combination, it does come in a shoulder bag version! The best thing is that its new in the season so it's easy to find one in store.


Ohh wow.. thanks for the heads up!! Definitely a keeper then!!!


----------



## foonyy

Minis and sunglasses join me for lunch at Eiffel Tower.


----------



## chicnfab

At Lv store with my boy ohhh boy... have a great day everyone


----------



## Chanel923

foonyy said:


> View attachment 3741643
> 
> Minis and sunglasses join me for lunch at Eiffel Tower.


Beautiful mini! Oh, can you order me some crepes?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> At Lv store with my boy ohhh boy... have a great day everyone


Your cute smiling face and boy makes me happy too  Have a nice Friday darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

foonyy said:


> View attachment 3741643
> 
> Minis and sunglasses join me for lunch at Eiffel Tower.


Hi my old friend foonyy  Yay you made it foonyy!! I promised same month and wish we could meet there but sorry I couldn't make it. Enjoy beautiful Paris!!! Cant wait to see your reveal


----------



## Angie Ong

Bringing my little Red out for the 1st time today! Fabulous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Brought my beloved Lambskin ML to Friday night outing with my DH & DD.....
Now, Whenever We = Chanel lovers bring out our Chanels where the mirrors are, can't we resist to take a pic of our beauties anymore, can we...?? And I know well how I look a weirdo if the other customers would comes in the bathroom to see me posing with my bag like this...hee. LOL
Oh well....but I love purse forum and I know you understand this 
Finally weekend....Have a beautiful Friday evening dear Chanel lovelies ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3741710
> 
> 
> Bringing my little Red out for the 1st time today! Fabulous!!


Beautiful!!!!  She is gorgeous Red!!! she deserve to be out and look so happy!!!  Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Angie Ong

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!!  She is gorgeous Red!!! she deserve to be out and look so happy!!!  Happy Friday!!!



Thank you!!! My heart is beating so happily because of her!!! 1st Chanel too! Love her to bits already!


----------



## Kristal7788

My daughter said she is so ready for vacation!! [emoji14][emoji122][emoji295]️


----------



## Zina92

Kristal7788 said:


> My daughter said she is so ready for vacation!! [emoji14][emoji122][emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741820


Haha we have the same baggggss [emoji41] [emoji7] 
your daughter is so cute [emoji5]


----------



## Zina92

Zina92 said:


> Haha we have the same baggggss [emoji41] [emoji7]
> your daughter is so cute [emoji5]
> View attachment 3742086
> 
> View attachment 3742090


Well actually it s almost the same[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## San2222

Another shot with coco handle, anyone who is still considering, it's such a easy piece to wear!!! Will come out again Fall act I


----------



## Scandibabe

My caviar is resting on the floor by my side on a meeting. I didn't get the siting place, so I had to sit on the carpeted floor..


----------



## San2222

Scandibabe said:


> My caviar is resting on the floor by my side on a meeting. I didn't get the siting place, so I had to sit on the carpeted floor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742163


Sooo pretty! Def deserve its own pedestal!


----------



## Datacenter30

Taking my reissue out


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393



 I'm wrong but is new, or??? You have a black RHw, no no I'm sure I never saw it before. Dear, she is fantastic! . And no nobody can top you collection, if you wouldn't be such a nice person I would be jealous 
And I like your dress, pattern is nice and it looks like it has a nice length a bit over the knees


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> yeah, not my usual area of posting
> but i love this CC  so, i decided to post her, she deserves her few minutes of fame


Aw, such a kind owner! She DOES deserve some fame!! Looks perfect on you dearest...i adore your style & personality


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> I'm wrong but is new, or??? You have a black RHw, no no I'm sure I never saw it before. Dear, she is fantastic! . And no nobody can top you collection, if you wouldn't be such a nice person I would be jealous
> And I like your dress, pattern is nice and it looks like it has a nice length a bit over the knees


Haha you are adorbs & always make me smile/laugh dear Alexa! Yes, this black w/ ruthenium is indeed relatively new/newer. I had promised myself I'd STOP at this one....well, i failed miserably!  Way too kind w/ your overly generous compliments...everyone's collections here are amazing, even if it's one chanel...oh & yes, I HATE my knees (& legs) so i never wear above the knee skirts/dresses...much as I'd love to. Trade legs w/ you?!


----------



## Kendie26

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3741710
> 
> 
> Bringing my little Red out for the 1st time today! Fabulous!!


Lovely!! Such a cheerful shade of vibrant red!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought my beloved Lambskin ML to Friday night outing with my DH & DD.....
> Now, Whenever We = Chanel lovers bring out our Chanels where the mirrors are, can't we resist to take a pic of our beauties anymore, can we...?? And I know well how I look a weirdo if the other customers would comes in the bathroom to see me posing with my bag like this...hee. LOL
> Oh well....but I love purse forum and I know you understand this
> Finally weekend....Have a beautiful Friday evening dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3741714


   I think you may know THIS one is my favorite of yours (i think!)...an honor to be "twinsies" w/ you on this super luxe baby. I'm laughing hard at your comments on taking pics/posing (in public areas) You look gorgeous & I hope you had a lovely evening my dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

Kristal7788 said:


> My daughter said she is so ready for vacation!! [emoji14][emoji122][emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741820


AWESOMENESS!! How sweet & precious!!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Haha you are adorbs & always make me smile/laugh dear Alexa! Yes, this black w/ ruthenium is indeed relatively new/newer. I had promised myself I'd STOP at this one....well, i failed miserably!  Way too kind w/ your overly generous compliments...everyone's collections here are amazing, even if it's one chanel...oh & yes, I HATE my knees (& legs) so i never wear above the knee skirts/dresses...much as I'd love to. Trade legs w/ you?!



Yes I saw you stopped not really, saw this other incredible, breathing reissue in the brown thread. 
Oh no I even hate my knees, the minimum is a dress middle of the knees. Happy as I saw the fashion is going now back to longer dresses  lucky times for us


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Yes I saw you stopped not really, saw this other incredible, breathing reissue in the brown thread.
> Oh no I even hate my knees, the minimum is a dress middle of the knees. Happy as I saw the fashion is going now back to longer dresses  lucky times for us


Oh, good to know! Thanks for clueing me in on fashion...yay/lucky times for us indeed!!


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for your warm message! You're sweet friend Alexa and so fun! funny!!!   yes poor all my Chanels has been waiting to be out again during I've been working hard and beaten up with crazy schedules....  Now they're getting out finally after all that craziness is over...
> Well...my pool outing was for kid's playdate and not lux at all...  Ummm as you say cold ocean must be nice....  I wish I could go there too. Hope you have a great summer sweet Chanel friend



OMG this emoji is to cute.... 

Yes I'm happy to escaped in the hot period a bit to the sea. But next week I'm back and happy to have again all my purses around me


----------



## Alexa67

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I really heart my sweet pink coco!



Such a cute outfit
So feminine and lovely wonder wonderful


----------



## yinnie

I got her back last week after a stitch repair! Yay so happy to be reunited


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I think you may know THIS one is my favorite of yours (i think!)...an honor to be "twinsies" w/ you on this super luxe baby. I'm laughing hard at your comments on taking pics/posing (in public areas) You look gorgeous & I hope you had a lovely evening my dearest!


My funnest buddyOh yes I ADORE your super lux chevron lamb ml "twinsies  I truly  LOVE LOVE LOVE these lux Lambskin flaps the best in all Chanels!!!! 
Yep isn't it funny that I ( we ?) reacts instantly "a model mode" for our Chanels wherever see the mirrors...?!?!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your cute smiling face and boy makes me happy too  Have a nice Friday darling friend


Ohhh I'm happy that I make u smile.. ... the smile when I see all those beautiful pieces   Happy weekend my dearest friend!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought my beloved Lambskin ML to Friday night outing with my DH & DD.....
> Now, Whenever We = Chanel lovers bring out our Chanels where the mirrors are, can't we resist to take a pic of our beauties anymore, can we...?? And I know well how I look a weirdo if the other customers would comes in the bathroom to see me posing with my bag like this...hee. LOL
> Oh well....but I love purse forum and I know you understand this
> Finally weekend....Have a beautiful Friday evening dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3741714


Totally!!! Chanel is  ... I don't know what it is but it makes me/us happy..


----------



## chicnfab

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3741710
> 
> 
> Bringing my little Red out for the 1st time today! Fabulous!!


She's totally fab!!! Beautiful red bag


----------



## chicnfab

Kristal7788 said:


> My daughter said she is so ready for vacation!! [emoji14][emoji122][emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741820


She's so cute and her outfit too!!!


----------



## chicnfab

San2222 said:


> Another shot with coco handle, anyone who is still considering, it's such a easy piece to wear!!! Will come out again Fall act I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742160


Lovely!


----------



## chicnfab

Scandibabe said:


> My caviar is resting on the floor by my side on a meeting. I didn't get the siting place, so I had to sit on the carpeted floor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742163


She's beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

foonyy said:


> View attachment 3741643
> 
> Minis and sunglasses join me for lunch at Eiffel Tower.


Everything abt this is


----------



## ksuromax

My On The Road is on the way to have some fun


----------



## chicnfab

ksuromax said:


> My On The Road is on the way to have some fun


Enjoy!!!


----------



## liz_

My so black mini going through Starbucks [emoji39]


----------



## deltalady

My brooch today


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Maxi dress and dark pink mini with light gold hdw, summer officially here


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3742942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi dress and dark pink mini with light gold hdw, summer officially here


So pretty


----------



## mia1103

chicnfab said:


> At Lv store with my boy ohhh boy... have a great day everyone


 

Love your outfit!!!


----------



## Panzanella

Ready to go out on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Alexa67

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3742942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi dress and dark pink mini with light gold hdw, summer officially here



Wow, that's summer feeling pur. I love flower dresses and you bag match 100%


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My On The Road is on the way to have some fun


No doubt she will contribute to your fun my dear friend...love your tote!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3742942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi dress and dark pink mini with light gold hdw, summer officially here


Lovely! You look so beautiful & those colors, wow!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Ready to go out on a lazy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3743489


GORGEOUS!!! Love this bag & color


----------



## Kendie26

Miss grey CF out & about yesterday


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey CF out & about yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743561


This grey is gorgeous!!!!! Love your pairing, matching with the subtle colours from your top


----------



## rowy65

This dynamic duo this Sunday morning


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> This grey is gorgeous!!!!! Love your pairing, matching with the subtle colours from your top


Thanks kindly sweet yinnie!! I do love this color grey w/ blue undertones as it makes it really versatile. Hope all is wonderful w/ you dear!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Out and about with the red boy


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> So pretty


Thank u!


----------



## chicnfab

mia1103 said:


> Love your outfit!!!


Thanks..


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> Ready to go out on a lazy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3743489


So in love with your outfit and your gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## chicnfab

myfirstchanel said:


> Out and about with the red boy


You rock it very well!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3742942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi dress and dark pink mini with light gold hdw, summer officially here


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> My brooch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742735


Can't go wrong with chanel and lv together!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! You look so beautiful & those colors, wow!


Awh..thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3742942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi dress and dark pink mini with light gold hdw, summer officially here


Love this! What a beautiful outfit with pretty 17C mini!!! You look beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey CF out & about yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743561


Love love love your cool grey ml!!!!! You always rock with this special grey flap and look soooo edgy and cool!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3743633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dynamic duo this Sunday morning


WOW this green chevron caviar is sooooooo beautiful!!l!!Thank you for sharing your beauty!!! I probably must missed your post of this green mini during I've been away 2 month?!  Oh Caviar on chevron AND this green look so gorgers combo!!
I love how Chanel makes so well recent caviar mini in 2016 and 2017 - smaller pebbled caviar is so sturdy and high quality ( I own 16S chevron caviar in red / 17C quilted caviar mini in black and love how both smaller pebbled caviar is sturdy ) AND I am so happy Chanel finally makes such beautiful green in recent seasons!! I'm in love with my green mini in lambie quilting version as well Wish to see your mod shot with your green beauty if you had a chance  Happy Sunday afternoon!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

myfirstchanel said:


> Out and about with the red boy


Beautiful pop of color!!! your Red boy is cool!!!!


----------



## Cocomae

My very first purse is this grey Chanel distress. I'm so in love with it. Bit small for me so I'm looking forward to investing on black maxi  still this one is a sweetheart for me as it's my first


----------



## myfirstchanel

chicnfab said:


> You rock it very well!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## myfirstchanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful pop of color!!! your Red boy is cool!!!!


Thank you so much the patent trim makes it pop


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey CF out & about yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743561


What a beautiful grey!  It goes so well with your outfit, especially with summer white.


----------



## Chanel923

myfirstchanel said:


> Out and about with the red boy


"Hello, excuse me madam, can I take a look at your boy?"  Wow, that's a beautiful red boy.


----------



## chicnfab

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3743633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dynamic duo this Sunday morning


Sooo pretty


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey CF out & about yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743561


Love love love this, everything actually...


----------



## CClovesbags

Time to rotate this bag [emoji12]


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> Time to rotate this bag [emoji12]
> View attachment 3743971


KILLING me


----------



## Kendie26

Cocomae said:


> View attachment 3743780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first purse is this grey Chanel distress. I'm so in love with it. Bit small for me so I'm looking forward to investing on black maxi  still this one is a sweetheart for me as it's my first


You have a MAJOR MAJOR STUNNER on your hot little hands as your first Chanel!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love love love your cool grey ml!!!!! You always rock with this special grey flap and look soooo edgy and cool!!!!!





Chanel923 said:


> What a beautiful grey!  It goes so well with your outfit, especially with summer white.





chicnfab said:


> Love love love this, everything actually...


Triple Thanks to you 3 sweeties!! Adore you all & I sincerely appreciate your kind words...hope your day/weekend has been lovely


----------



## rowy65

chicnfab said:


> Sooo pretty


Thanks so much!  Hopefully will be able to get a black caviar soon!


----------



## Jereni

liz_ said:


> My so black mini going through Starbucks [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742626



Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Jereni

Panzanella said:


> Ready to go out on a lazy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3743489



Gorgeous look, and I like this bag! Do you know the name of it?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love this! What a beautiful outfit with pretty 17C mini!!! You look beautiful!!


Awh..Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

Enjoying breakfast under the winter sun in Aus ☀️


----------



## newcalimommy

liz_ said:


> My so black mini going through Starbucks [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742626



Love this got mine yesterday on a fluke black hardware is addictive!


----------



## runner1234

Gabrielle backpack in action!


----------



## runner1234

Red velvet boy - never thought I would love it so much until I tried it on!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought my beloved Lambskin ML to Friday night outing with my DH & DD.....
> Now, Whenever We = Chanel lovers bring out our Chanels where the mirrors are, can't we resist to take a pic of our beauties anymore, can we...?? And I know well how I look a weirdo if the other customers would comes in the bathroom to see me posing with my bag like this...hee. LOL
> Oh well....but I love purse forum and I know you understand this
> Finally weekend....Have a beautiful Friday evening dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3741714


LOL!!!! It is too funny but true!!  I love classic lambskin the best as well


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for your warm message! You're sweet friend Alexa and so fun! funny!!!   yes poor all my Chanels has been waiting to be out again during I've been working hard and beaten up with crazy schedules....  Now they're getting out finally after all that craziness is over...
> Well...my pool outing was for kid's playdate and not lux at all...  Ummm as you say cold ocean must be nice....  I wish I could go there too. Hope you have a great summer sweet Chanel friend



LOL LOL!!!! You just made me laugh so hard almost pain my stomach!!!  Can't find super laughing emoji I wish I had.


----------



## l.ch.

Cocomae said:


> View attachment 3743780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first purse is this grey Chanel distress. I'm so in love with it. Bit small for me so I'm looking forward to investing on black maxi  still this one is a sweetheart for me as it's my first


This bag is so beautiful!


----------



## l.ch.

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3743633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dynamic duo this Sunday morning


Green + Gucci =


----------



## Panzanella

chicnfab said:


> So in love with your outfit and your gorgeous bag!!!


Aww, thank you!


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous look, and I like this bag! Do you know the name of it?


Thank you. Actually, I have no idea! Hubby got it in Italy on a business trip. I tried asking in the "Please identify this Chanel" thread but no one seemed to know either. My SA thought it was a variation of the "Chanel 3" (which was first introduced circa 2010).


----------



## rowy65

newcalimommy said:


> Love this got mine yesterday on a fluke black hardware is addictive!


I wish a fluke like that would come my way again.   I had a chance last week and didn't realize it!  Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

l.ch. said:


> Green + Gucci =


Thanks, first time I paired these 2 together!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Chanel923 said:


> "Hello, excuse me madam, can I take a look at your boy?"  Wow, that's a beautiful red boy.


Thank you I agree the red was definitely a good choice! I did debating between the black or red but having the jumbo in black I went for red no regrets


----------



## loveydovey35

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3743633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dynamic duo this Sunday morning


'

I just adore this color, so beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

myfirstchanel said:


> Out and about with the red boy



Look great on you! that color is gorgeous.


----------



## loveydovey35

Having breakfast as I wait for my car to be serviced.


----------



## Chanel923

loveydovey35 said:


> Having breakfast as I wait for my car to be serviced.


Beautiful bag and yummy breakfast.  Ok, Lexus service team needs to up their game in providing better breakfast options.  All we ever get is expensive donuts, bagels, and coffee.


----------



## loveydovey35

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful bag and yummy breakfast.  Ok, Lexus service team needs to up their game in providing better breakfast options.  All we ever get is expensive donuts, bagels, and coffee.



 thank you! my local BMW dealership is pretty good, they have a Starbucks on the premises and they make hot sandwiches and pastries


----------



## Zoe C

loveydovey35 said:


> thank you! my local BMW dealership is pretty good, they have a Starbucks on the premises and they make hot sandwiches and pastries



You're both very lucky! I can feel priviledged if my dealership (Mini) offers me a ride home... I miss CS in America


----------



## Chanel923

loveydovey35 said:


> thank you! my local BMW dealership is pretty good, they have a Starbucks on the premises and they make hot sandwiches and pastries


Omg so jealous.


----------



## myfirstchanel

loveydovey35 said:


> Look great on you! that color is gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## myfirstchanel

Thought I'd post one more Old medium red boy with patent trim


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Hello Chanel lovers! Just some Chanel pendants today. I love how I can wear the camellia two ways. Thanks for letting me share.


Both are pretty and perfect together!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My 226 reissue & brooch...been obsessed & wearing my brooches daily [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740392
> View attachment 3740393


Looking lovely, love the brooch and bag, perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG Darling friend!! Can you see my pic is this same?!?! Were we twines on this brooches???Or slightly different?? I just quickly ran into my closet and took pic of mine   Oh my if so I am super excited!!! I am sooo happy to be twines with my most favorite Chanel friend!!!! But I am such a bad jewelry owner....I actually did not wear it yet even once since bought it  ( last year in Paris on April 2016 and I think I posted this in my family pic of Paris purchase somewhere in last year ) I know brooches meant to wore too but this is just a beautiful piece of Chanel collection
> Oh darling friend, You inspire me You wear so beautifully!!!! You look FANTASTIC and rock with your Chanel and their brooches always!!!!
> View attachment 3740485


You should wear this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Zina92 said:


> Ready for work with my black and beige leather boy bag [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Have a great day everyone [emoji11][emoji11]
> 
> View attachment 3740754


Haven't seen this Boy before but it's gorgeous, perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> At Lv store with my boy ohhh boy... have a great day everyone


Love your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3741710
> 
> 
> Bringing my little Red out for the 1st time today! Fabulous!!


What a beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Brought my beloved Lambskin ML to Friday night outing with my DH & DD.....
> Now, Whenever We = Chanel lovers bring out our Chanels where the mirrors are, can't we resist to take a pic of our beauties anymore, can we...?? And I know well how I look a weirdo if the other customers would comes in the bathroom to see me posing with my bag like this...hee. LOL
> Oh well....but I love purse forum and I know you understand this
> Finally weekend....Have a beautiful Friday evening dear Chanel lovelies ~
> 
> View attachment 3741714


A timeless beauty!! Great shot with the flowers!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey CF out & about yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743561


Love your miss grey! Perfect with the brooch and your lovely and chic oufit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cocomae said:


> View attachment 3743780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first purse is this grey Chanel distress. I'm so in love with it. Bit small for me so I'm looking forward to investing on black maxi  still this one is a sweetheart for me as it's my first


Love greys and this color is perfect as the distressed leather!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking lovely, love the brooch and bag, perfect with your outfit!





Bibi25260 said:


> You should wear this beauty!


Thank you, as always, darling Bibi! I'm glad to see you encouraging/telling our dear @shopgirl4cc to please wear that beautiful brooch!! Maybe she will listen to YOU...1 of our finest Brooch Queens!


----------



## Kendie26

Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers



Love your blouse (or is it a summer jacket?) and your dress!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your blouse (or is it a summer jacket?) and your dress!


Aw thank you sweet friend....if you only knew how darn old BOTH are!!! The dress is so old & stretched out from hand washing it ( it's BCBG & got in on sale many many moons ago, & the sheer lace blouse is equally as old) I recently did a massive closet purging & i really don't know how these 2 survived?! Ha Thank you again Bibi!


----------



## loveydovey35

Zoe C said:


> You're both very lucky! I can feel priviledged if my dealership (Mini) offers me a ride home... I miss CS in America


you are so cute!  I hear you! customer service is so important! where are you?


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Having breakfast as I wait for my car to be serviced.


What a perfect pairing of fabulousness!!! I eat similar breakfast almost daily but yours looks WAY prettier!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you sweet friend....if you only knew how darn old BOTH are!!! The dress is so old & stretched out from hand washing it ( it's BCBG & got in on sale many many moons ago, & the sheer lace blouse is equally as old) I recently did a massive closet purging & i really don't know how these 2 survived?! Ha Thank you again Bibi!


Doesn't matter how old, still very nice! I also have older clothes which I wear.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


Finally getting to meet her!  She's  so beautiful.  I really love her taupie color.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Finally getting to meet her!  She's  so beautiful.  I really love her taupie color.


Kindest Thanks Chanel923!! Have you seen this color in person by chance? I think the photo's are looking pretty true to real color. I also love taupe( & also anything beige.)


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks Chanel923!! Have you seen this color in person by chance? I think the photo's are looking pretty true to real color. I also love taupe( & also anything beige.)


Yes, I have.  I got the WOC version.  I love how it shimmer and shines with tiny tiny gold specks, similar to the so black boy.  I was so tempted to pick this one up too but was looking for the 225 size, but then again wanted to wait to see if the "dark red" caviar.  Chanel is definitely throwing a curve ball at me right now with the Summer sale right before Act 1 hits.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


love this pearly sheen on her  great bag indeed


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your casual chic outfit!


Ohh thanks my dearest bibi!! Have a great day!!


----------



## Kidclarke

Silly bag with a classy wallet.  I love that it fits in all my novelty bags.


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> What a perfect pairing of fabulousness!!! I eat similar breakfast almost daily but yours looks WAY prettier!





Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers



what a gorgeous color, beautiful handbag


----------



## loveydovey35

Kidclarke said:


> Silly bag with a classy wallet.  I love that it fits in all my novelty bags.
> View attachment 3744906



that is a great shot!!!


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


Gorgeous reissue


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Yes, I have.  I got the WOC version.  I love how it shimmer and shines with tiny tiny gold specks, similar to the so black boy.  I was so tempted to pick this one up too but was looking for the 225 size, but then again wanted to wait to see if the "dark red" caviar.  Chanel is definitely throwing a curve ball at me right now with the Summer sale right before Act 1 hits.





ksuromax said:


> love this pearly sheen on her  great bag indeed


Thank you sweet friend ksuromax...I'm glad you like (considering i know your preferred brands)
@Chanel923  ugh, sorry! My memory is so atrocious lately! I know several lovelies got the WOC (which i also considered vs this 226)...Look forward to seeing yours & I know what you mean. Curve balls are tricky!!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> what a gorgeous color, beautiful handbag





by_nina said:


> Gorgeous reissue


Thank you both ever so much....& my bag thanks you too! She feels the love (yes, I'm weird!)


----------



## Panzanella

Kidclarke said:


> Silly bag with a classy wallet.  I love that it fits in all my novelty bags.
> View attachment 3744906


This is just too cute! Absolutely love it


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


Stunning!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kidclarke said:


> Silly bag with a classy wallet.  I love that it fits in all my novelty bags.
> View attachment 3744906


This is sooo adorable!!


----------



## chicnfab

With my fave bag, chanel gst.. have a bubbly day everyone!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

chicnfab said:


> With my fave bag, chanel gst.. have a bubbly day everyone!!


Love your outfit!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> With my fave bag, chanel gst.. have a bubbly day everyone!!



You look so FAB n happy Chicnfab! So summery too ...


----------



## Arielgal

Taking my chanel reissue for a movie date!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With my fave bag, chanel gst.. have a bubbly day everyone!!


You always look flawless & gorgeous! I love how you have this special adoration for your GST (understandable as it looks perfect on you!)


----------



## Kristal7788

chicnfab said:


> She's so cute and her outfit too!!!



Thank you! It's her favorite pajama [emoji16] Princess Ariel, it is. [emoji73]


----------



## Kristal7788

Kendie26 said:


> AWESOMENESS!! How sweet & precious!!



@Kendie26 thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kristal7788

Zina92 said:


> Haha we have the same baggggss [emoji41] [emoji7]
> your daughter is so cute [emoji5]
> View attachment 3742086
> 
> View attachment 3742090



Thank you @Zina92! Bag twins!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji173]️ this is now my favorite getaway bag [emoji16]


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> Love your outfit!


Thanks babe!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> You look so FAB n happy Chicnfab! So summery too ...


Yeahhh it's sooo warm today!!! Thanks my dearest Arielgal!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Taking my chanel reissue for a movie date!
> 
> View attachment 3745334


Yes queen... love love the whole look.. bag and shoe...Goooosh


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You always look flawless & gorgeous! I love how you have this special adoration for your GST (understandable as it looks perfect on you!)


Ohhh thank u!!! She's my fave bag coz she's my first and lovely parents gave it to me after my son's birth..easy to match as well..have a great day my kindest kendie!!!


----------



## PansiriCA

With my jumbo .


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my fave bag, chanel gst.. have a bubbly day everyone!!


Love the color and perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## loveydovey35

Arielgal said:


> Taking my chanel reissue for a movie date!
> 
> View attachment 3745334



You look great! love the reissue.


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> With my fave bag, chanel gst.. have a bubbly day everyone!!



I just love this bag, I am so bummed out that it was discontinued, because I would go and buy one in a heartbeat! This is a lovely color and you look great!


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3745594




I love that handbag, so lovely! and your mod pics are always nice, so keep them coming!


----------



## PansiriCA

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3745594


Love your brooch . Is this still in store ?


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> I love that handbag, so lovely! and your mod pics are always nice, so keep them coming!


Thank you very much!


PansiriCA said:


> Love your brooch . Is this still in store ?


Thanks, it should be, it's from the current pre fall collection.


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Yes queen... love love the whole look.. bag and shoe...Goooosh





loveydovey35 said:


> You look great! love the reissue.



Thanks chicnfab n loveydovey  ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3745594


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3745594


Oops...hit post reply by accident above!  How could we  EVER tire of your incredible bags, brooches, & mods?!!! You look phenomenal girl!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3745594


Not at all bibi!! I will never get tired of your exquisite taste!!! Love everything from brooch, ohhh your top is so gorgeous and the bag!!!


----------



## chicnfab

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3745510
> 
> With my jumbo .


Nice!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> A timeless beauty!! Great shot with the flowers!


Thanks so much sweet Bibi


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


Oh my sweetest friend you rock!!! Beautiful and graceful golden reissue!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my sweetest friend you rock!!! Beautiful and graceful golden reissue!!!!


Aw thank you darling...are you by chance wearing our "twinsie brooch" today?! @Bibi25260  did encourage you to wear, so now you can't let both of us down!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> You should wear this beauty!


Yes You're right, I should! I love many of Chanel costume jewelry though.


Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you darling...are you by chance wearing our "twinsie brooch" today?! @Bibi25260  did encourage you to wear, so now you can't let both of us down!


Yeah she's right I should wear them! I love them and actually own many of Chanel costume jewelry too though.... I don't wear jewelry much generally - what a shame!  But I LOVE looking at how you wear them so beautifully! 
Oh well, right now I'm at kids pool and all sweat miserably doesn't match with that brooches - but at least I brought WOC to the pool as usual & enjoy sneak peek PF from my phone briefly he he.. Have a beautiful day my sweetest friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you, as always, darling Bibi! I'm glad to see you encouraging/telling our dear @shopgirl4cc to please wear that beautiful brooch!! Maybe she will listen to YOU...1 of our finest Brooch Queens!


----------



## CClovesbags

Got to post this picture in multiple threads (I'm lazy.... [emoji12])


----------



## UCDChick08

CClovesbags said:


> Got to post this picture in multiple threads (I'm lazy.... [emoji12])
> View attachment 3746045



LOVE the Camellia wallet!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## UCDChick08

Took my mini vanity case to Trader Joe's today. [emoji38][emoji253]


----------



## chicnfab

UCDChick08 said:


> Took my mini vanity case to Trader Joe's today. [emoji38][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3746176


Ohhh this is amazing bag and pic!!! Love love love..


----------



## UCDChick08

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh this is amazing bag and pic!!! Love love love..



Thank you so much for your kind words! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## CClovesbags

UCDChick08 said:


> LOVE the Camellia wallet!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, dear [emoji4]


----------



## GG882

chicnfab said:


> I really like the top! Gorgeous!!





Kendie26 said:


> You look phenomenal! OMG love it & that white blouse is stunning!!!





Chanel923 said:


> Love the mini and your top



thank you so much ladies！[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes You're right, I should! I love many of Chanel costume jewelry though.
> 
> Yeah she's right I should wear them! I love them and actually own many of Chanel costume jewelry too though.... I don't wear jewelry much generally - what a shame!  But I LOVE looking at how you wear them so beautifully!
> Oh well, right now I'm at kids pool and all sweat miserably doesn't match with that brooches - but at least I brought WOC to the pool as usual & enjoy sneak peek PF from my phone briefly he he.. Have a beautiful day my sweetest friend!!


Haaaa i love that..."sweat doesn't match w/ brooches!!" Ok, ok, but maybe sometime when you aren't sweaty &/or at the pool!!


----------



## Kendie26

UCDChick08 said:


> Took my mini vanity case to Trader Joe's today. [emoji38][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3746176


Stunner! Winner! Glorious pic w/ those fab flowers


----------



## UCDChick08

Kendie26 said:


> Stunner! Winner! Glorious pic w/ those fab flowers



Thank you so much!!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers



Too gorgeous for words! Been wearing my WOC in this color and just love it.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the color and perfect with your lovely outfit!


Thanks my dearest bibi!!! Have a fab day!!


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> I just love this bag, I am so bummed out that it was discontinued, because I would go and buy one in a heartbeat! This is a lovely color and you look great!


I love this so much.. I carry my son's stuff and mine without worrying anything left behind.. and I can still be chic  lol.. thanks dear!!


----------



## l.ch.

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3745510
> 
> With my jumbo .


Dream bag...


----------



## l.ch.

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


Beautiful bag!


----------



## yinnie

At the vet for a checkup with my little bun (poor thing had an ear infection!) this reissue is such a workhorse!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Too gorgeous for words! Been wearing my WOC in this color and just love it.





l.ch. said:


> Beautiful bag!


Kind thanks to you both! And @Jereni  i know you look spectacular w/ your WOC is this color as you rock the woc beautifully


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> At the vet for a checkup with my little bun (poor thing had an ear infection!) this reissue is such a workhorse!
> View attachment 3746453


Oh my gosh, literally a bunny! Too adorable...hope he/she is healing quickly & you know I'm a huge fan of your reissue


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Oh my gosh, literally a bunny! Too adorable...hope he/she is healing quickly & you know I'm a huge fan of your reissue


Thank you! Lol yes a real bunny ! The kids even call him older brother so glad he can finally stop on the antibiotic injections, he's been on them for 6 weeks!


----------



## loveydovey35

still using my Jumbo today, I was getting dressed this morning and this scene made me laugh, wanted to share with you all. Notice my furry daughter is beyond comfortable in my bed....


----------



## loveydovey35

Gorgeous pink! lovely handbag.


----------



## H Ever After

UCDChick08 said:


> Took my mini vanity case to Trader Joe's today. [emoji38][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3746176



So beautiful!!! Is that beige or white?
I love the understated elegance of the filigree design.


----------



## UCDChick08

lilmizviv said:


> So beautiful!!! Is that beige or white?
> I love the understated elegance of the filigree design.



Thank you!!! [emoji173]️ It's beige. [emoji7]


----------



## shirleyliu90

Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!


View attachment 3746881


----------



## chicnfab

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Chanel923

loveydovey35 said:


> still using my Jumbo today, I was getting dressed this morning and this scene made me laugh, wanted to share with you all. Notice my furry daughter is beyond comfortable in my bed....


So so cute and adorable.....  "mama, where are ya going" ?  Beautiful bag.


----------



## loveydovey35

CClovesbags said:


> Got to post this picture in multiple threads (I'm lazy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> View attachment 3746045





chicnfab said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!



You look beautiful, elegant and classy! love the lambskin, just gorgeous, great choice!


----------



## shirleyliu90

chicnfab said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jereni

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881



Gorgeous! Love the color combo!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> still using my Jumbo today, I was getting dressed this morning and this scene made me laugh, wanted to share with you all. Notice my furry daughter is beyond comfortable in my bed....


Too darn precious for words...i SOOOOOOO LOVE this!!! Everything about it!


----------



## Kendie26

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881


HOLY WOWZERS!! You looks amazingly spectacular!!! Congrats on your first Chanel....you made a magnificent choice!


----------



## H Ever After

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881



Stunning - you wear it so well!! It looks perfect on you!! You can never go wrong with such a classic as your first Chanel


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Oops...hit post reply by accident above!  How could we  EVER tire of your incredible bags, brooches, & mods?!!! You look phenomenal girl!


Thank you for the support and compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Not at all bibi!! I will never get tired of your exquisite taste!!! Love everything from brooch, ohhh your top is so gorgeous and the bag!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

UCDChick08 said:


> Took my mini vanity case to Trader Joe's today. [emoji38][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3746176


A little gem! Perfect shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> still using my Jumbo today, I was getting dressed this morning and this scene made me laugh, wanted to share with you all. Notice my furry daughter is beyond comfortable in my bed....


Love your timeless bag and your daughter is so funny posing! Great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881


Beautiful, it looks so puffy and luscious!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers



Love this beauty from this collection! The colour is simply stunning n changes the whole reissue look - really glams it up which gives a different vibe from the distressed calf. I just love the rich colour indoors! ❤❤❤


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love this beauty from this collection! The colour is simply stunning n changes the whole reissue look - really glams it up which gives a different vibe from the distressed calf. I just love the rich colour indoors! ❤❤❤


Well said my friend, this color does indeed glam it up! Thank you kindly


----------



## Sculli

Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Jereni

Sculli said:


> Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3747724



Aaah this look is perfection. The SHOES!!!

And I love the tone of this green mini. Hope to find something similar one day.


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your timeless bag and your daughter is so funny posing! Great shot!



Thank you Bibi, she sure is, shes beyond cute  and makes me smile every day.


----------



## loveydovey35

Sculli said:


> Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3747724



Lovely color! just beautiful.


----------



## Rami00

My blingy mini! I can't believe how much love and attention this bag gets from strangers


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Too darn precious for words...i SOOOOOOO LOVE this!!! Everything about it!



 I l just enjoy reading your posts and comments Kendie, you are so cute, thank you for the positive comment!


----------



## loveydovey35

Rami00 said:


> My blingy mini! I can't believe how much love and attention this bag gets from strangers



What a beauty, the color and size, all of it, just beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881


I am a big lambskin lover! You made a wise decision, luxury bag should feel and look like one. Congratulations!


----------



## Rami00

loveydovey35 said:


> What a beauty, the color and size, all of it, just beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## loveydovey35

Went to Barnes and Noble last night to look for some new books, and took this picture of my Boy in action....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sculli said:


> Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3747724


Are we twinies on this green lamb mini?!  If so,OH YAY!!finally found twins on this!! You look great with beautiful green mini!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> still using my Jumbo today, I was getting dressed this morning and this scene made me laugh, wanted to share with you all. Notice my furry daughter is beyond comfortable in my bed....


Oh I love this pic!! What a sweet pup!!!   Both of your jumbo and furry girl is so beautiful! This is my favorite as well - my pup and chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shirleyliu90 said:


> Finally made up my mind on getting a lambskin classic flap medium as my first Chanel bag. Absolutely love it!!!
> View attachment 3746880
> 
> View attachment 3746881


You look gorgeous!!!Congratulation on your first and the best classic beautiful Chanel!!!   O this combo ( ML black lamb with gold ) is my first love in my Chanel history as well and still the best favorite in all...cant live without her 
I love your beautiful lambskin flap against your beautiful red pants, what a beautiful contrast!! Enjoy your beauty forever


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Went to musical last night with my girl  and i brought one of my favorite and an oldie & easiest..... (classic ML in caviar & silver HW ) with my dairy J12 & Black H on black bracelet & YSL sandal, and a casual comfy dress -- all are just comfy to wear that's the most important for me as a mom dairy.... 
Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday


----------



## Sculli

Jereni said:


> Aaah this look is perfection. The SHOES!!!
> 
> And I love the tone of this green mini. Hope to find something similar one day.





Thank you Jereni [emoji8]! Good luck finding those shade of green [emoji172]


----------



## Sculli

loveydovey35 said:


> Lovely color! just beautiful.



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sculli

shopgirl4cc said:


> Are we twinies on this green lamb mini?!  If so,OH YAY!!finally found twins on this!! You look great with beautiful green mini!!



Thank you shopgirl4cc! It's a very nice shade of green, my mini is caviar though! I'm looking forward to see your modshot with the green mini [emoji172]


----------



## UCDChick08

Bibi25260 said:


> A little gem! Perfect shot!



Thank you!! [emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh I love this pic!! What a sweet pup!!!   Both of your jumbo and furry girl is so beautiful! This is my favorite as well - my pup and chanel



Too cute, thank you @shopgirl4cc you are so kind.


----------



## chicnfab

From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> My blingy mini! I can't believe how much love and attention this bag gets from strangers


You have an extraordinary bag that deserves much adoration from everyone!! We LOVE seeing it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Went to Barnes and Noble last night to look for some new books, and took this picture of my Boy in action....


Oh W-O-W WOW WOW!! I don't recall seeing this 1 of yours loveydovey!! Holy Mackarel that is UNBELIEVABLY stunning!! I so love the top handle & it's blue right? What a beautiful, magazine worthy pic. I would love to hear how you like that book....I've seen it & would also like to read it!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies


I love this one more & more each time i see it on your sweet figure....no joke!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Oh W-O-W WOW WOW!! I don't recall seeing this 1 of yours loveydovey!! Holy Mackarel that is UNBELIEVABLY stunning!! I so love the top handle & it's blue right? What a beautiful, magazine worthy pic. I would love to hear how you like that book....I've seen it & would also like to read it!



Hello Kendie  thank you...here are more pics of the bag...and yes, its navy blue. Started reading the book, very interesting, one chapter in i think its worth picking up.


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies



wow! that is beautiful, never seen anything like it. The color is like a tomato red, right? sorry if i am mistaken, lovely, and you look great!


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> wow! that is beautiful, never seen anything like it. The color is like a tomato red, right? sorry if i am mistaken, lovely, and you look great!


Ohh thank you!! Don't be sorry, it's ok.. This is from last yr 16p..it's really hard to capture the colour..it's more of coral red..


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I love this one more & more each time i see it on your sweet figure....no joke!


 thanks my kindest kendie! I thought it was big on me though.. the size is like jumbo.. I need to use her more and more, keep forgetting I have this.. lol


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Kendie  thank you...here are more pics of the bag...and yes, its navy blue. Started reading the book, very interesting, one chapter in i think its worth picking up.


Wow... the owner and the bag!!! Both gorgeous


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went to musical last night with my girl  and i brought one of my favorite and an oldie & easiest..... (classic ML in caviar & silver HW ) with my dairy J12 & Black H on black bracelet & YSL sandal, and a casual comfy dress -- all are just comfy to wear that's the most important for me as a mom dairy....
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday
> 
> View attachment 3747899
> 
> View attachment 3747902
> 
> View attachment 3747904


Nobody can beat a classic chanel.. love your outfit too!! Enjoy!!


----------



## chicnfab

Sculli said:


> Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3747724


Everything = gorgeous


----------



## bunnie159

...mini is really comfortable and functional....love it...


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went to musical last night with my girl  and i brought one of my favorite and an oldie & easiest..... (classic ML in caviar & silver HW ) with my dairy J12 & Black H on black bracelet & YSL sandal, and a casual comfy dress -- all are just comfy to wear that's the most important for me as a mom dairy....
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday
> 
> View attachment 3747899
> 
> View attachment 3747902
> 
> View attachment 3747904


Gorgeous mom...you really back to PF!!!


----------



## Vanana

ksuromax said:


> yeah, not my usual area of posting
> but i love this CC  so, i decided to post her, she deserves her few minutes of fame


I like this kind of less structured Chanel tote and they're hard to come by! I finally got my casual Riviera tote which met similar criteria but really like yours too! While the structured totes are beautiful and great for work, it's so hard to find a gorgeous slightly slouchy one like this that can look cool and casual with jeans - while still so chic and classic! LOVE!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Ready to go out on a lazy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3743489


Perfect colors together. so soft can comfortable to look at


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey CF out & about yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743561


Well hello gorgeous  I see this superstar is getting lots of loves and "likes"


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


Awwww she is absolutely perfect


----------



## Vanana

Kidclarke said:


> Silly bag with a classy wallet.  I love that it fits in all my novelty bags.
> View attachment 3744906


hahaha LOVE barney!!!! I love your novelty bag!!! often they are fun but not well made, well this one is and so not boring.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you don't get tired of my so black pics but today paired with a new brooch.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3745594


love it! that bag is one of the ones that got away from me ... if only we can have unlimited chanels


----------



## Vanana

Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )

Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing 

Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago 

Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.

Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).


----------



## ksuromax

Vanana said:


> I like this kind of less structured Chanel tote and they're hard to come by! I finally got my casual Riviera tote which met similar criteria but really like yours too! While the structured totes are beautiful and great for work, it's so hard to find a gorgeous slightly slouchy one like this that can look cool and casual with jeans - while still so chic and classic! LOVE!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Vanana said:


> Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )
> 
> Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing
> 
> Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago
> 
> Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.
> 
> Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).
> 
> View attachment 3748459
> View attachment 3748460


You look nice, really  cool dress


----------



## FancyPants77

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies



What a gorgeous bag! Looks great with your outfit! So pretty


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> Perfect colors together. so soft can comfortable to look at


Awww thanks!


----------



## l.ch.

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies


Such a beautiful bag! I think I'm crazy, but I prefer these "different" bags to the classic flaps


----------



## Chrislovestars

Hi all ,would like to ask for some advise here ! I bought my medium classic flap bag in feb 2017 , used it 1-2x and the stitches that's was holding the double flap came off !! Its only a 2 months old ! & used 1-2x .. so I bought my bag back to Chanel , my SA said she will send it for restitching , I was upset cuz it's only a 2 month old .... So ok . It came back after a month in may 25 2017 . I used it again for only once ! & the stitch came off again ! Any advise ? hiazzz why can't they do a 1-1 exchange on such a expensive bag! Its obvious something is wrong with the quality issue


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )
> 
> Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing
> 
> Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago
> 
> Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.
> 
> Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).
> 
> View attachment 3748459
> View attachment 3748460


 WELCOME BACK LOVIE!!! You have been missed so much. Your sense of style is just so sublime. I this look & your mods. You are eternally GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Well hello gorgeous  I see this superstar is getting lots of loves and "likes"





Vanana said:


> Awwww she is absolutely perfect


Thank you kindly dearest....yes, Miss Grey has turned into quite a gem for me. I actually was not convinced i made the right decision the day i bought her because it was between grey caviar or bright blue lambskin. I really wanted the bright blue but my Saks SA convinced me grey needed to be grabbed & I'm so, so, SO glad i did. Obviously you know new Miss Goldie is from our lovely, sweet "shared SA" (thanks to you)


----------



## Kendie26

Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went to musical last night with my girl  and i brought one of my favorite and an oldie & easiest..... (classic ML in caviar & silver HW ) with my dairy J12 & Black H on black bracelet & YSL sandal, and a casual comfy dress -- all are just comfy to wear that's the most important for me as a mom dairy....
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday
> 
> View attachment 3747899
> 
> View attachment 3747902
> 
> View attachment 3747904


Love everything! You look so chic! Hope you and your girl had a great time.


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies


Love Chanel reds! It really lifts every outfit and compliments yours!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


Such a gorgeous bag!!! I can see why so many people were lusting for it when it came out!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Kendie  thank you...here are more pics of the bag...and yes, its navy blue. Started reading the book, very interesting, one chapter in i think its worth picking up.


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went to musical last night with my girl  and i brought one of my favorite and an oldie & easiest..... (classic ML in caviar & silver HW ) with my dairy J12 & Black H on black bracelet & YSL sandal, and a casual comfy dress -- all are just comfy to wear that's the most important for me as a mom dairy....
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday
> 
> View attachment 3747899
> 
> View attachment 3747902
> 
> View attachment 3747904


Wow you look beautiful as always dearest! (Love that bright blue) I told my husband your comment about taking selfies in public places (restrooms,etc) & if people walk in & give you/us funny, weird looks....he did laugh & thinks we are indeed a little wacky! All for the love of Chanel!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Kendie  thank you...here are more pics of the bag...and yes, its navy blue. Started reading the book, very interesting, one chapter in i think its worth picking up.


It's such a phenomenal bag....true artwork & your mod ~ well, WOWEE!! Hello stunning lady!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> love it! that bag is one of the ones that got away from me ... if only we can have unlimited chanels


Thanks, you never know: maybe in a year or so it will come back in slightly different style.


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!!! I can see why so many people were lusting for it when it came out!


Thanks so much sweetest yinnie.....it is awesome that so many kind tPFr's grabbed this one. She's just so cute & pretty to stare at!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3747724


Dang, you looks sensational head to toe!! That green is magnificent. I need your hair!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )
> 
> Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing
> 
> Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago
> 
> Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.
> 
> Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).
> 
> View attachment 3748459
> View attachment 3748460


    
Wow wow wow you look so stunning, chic, elegant and straight from the Chanel catwalk!! 

Twins on the profile and CC chain brooch and that license plate almost got home with me, why it didn't can't remember...
Did you found that beautiful dress at the latest sale?


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


She really compliments your lovely summer dress and sandals!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


she's so purty!!!!  This bag needs to be out LOTS this summer!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> WELCOME BACK LOVIE!!! You have been missed so much. Your sense of style is just so sublime. I this look & your mods. You are eternally GORGEOUS!


 Aw thanks! I miss this community too. It's so nice to have time to be "normal" and actually put an outfit together with C again. Soon...!!!!


----------



## Vanana

ksuromax said:


> You look nice, really  cool dress


Thank you so much! it's a simple dress and has the lion button so I thought why not? hahaha trying to sweep everything with Chanel lion on it.. Karl... keep them coming!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow wow wow you look so stunning, chic, elegant and straight from the Chanel catwalk!!
> 
> Twins on the profile and CC chain brooch and that license plate almost got home with me, why it didn't can't remember...
> Did you found that beautiful dress at the latest sale?



Thanks so much  Simple dress so I can play with the accessories a bit. I bet it's likely that you didn't bring that baby home because you went a bit crazy like we all did over the cuba collection perhaps? there were so many more things I wanted from that collection but some serious lines had to be drawn at the end!  it was a brutal season for sure. I still cringe remembering the bags and boxes from the reveal that took hours. 
I did find the dress at the latest sale!! It's my first Chanel dress. I mainly focus on jackets and cardigans when it comes to Chanel as I just LOVE jackets/cardigans in general and get LOTs of wears out of them in different ways, but...
it's black, great fit/cut, simple, Chanel, with my favorite lion symbol and on sale - why not?? also got a couple more things that are still sitting around in the bags. maybe over this holiday I can have a bit of time finally I hope to open them and take some photos.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thanks so much  Simple dress so I can play with the accessories a bit. I bet it's likely that you didn't bring that baby home because you went a bit crazy like we all did over the cuba collection perhaps? there were so many more things I wanted from that collection but some serious lines had to be drawn at the end!  it was a brutal season for sure. I still cringe remembering the bags and boxes from the reveal that took hours.
> I did find the dress at the latest sale!! It's my first Chanel dress. I mainly focus on jackets and cardigans when it comes to Chanel as I just LOVE jackets/cardigans in general and get LOTs of wears out of them in different ways, but...
> it's black, great fit/cut, simple, Chanel, with my favorite lion symbol and on sale - why not?? also got a couple more things that are still sitting around in the bags. maybe over this holiday I can have a bit of time finally I hope to open them and take some photos.


Congrats on this amazing sale find! You always manage to find beautiful pieces in the sale, keep it up! Simple but so elegant and chic dress that can be dressed up or down.

Oh yes went little crazy with the Cuba collection, thanks for reminding me haha.


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )
> 
> Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing
> 
> Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago
> 
> Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.
> 
> Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).
> 
> View attachment 3748459
> View attachment 3748460


Ohhh everything are just perfection... love love love


----------



## chicnfab

FancyPants77 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Looks great with your outfit! So pretty


Thank you dearest @FancyPants77 .. spoiling me with sweet words..


----------



## chicnfab

l.ch. said:


> Such a beautiful bag! I think I'm crazy, but I prefer these "different" bags to the classic flaps


Pretty much all my bags are seasonal.. I find them very unique and not all have them.. no not crazy at all just bag lovers.. thanks for sweet comment


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


She's totally cute!! I love love pink and the dress.. perfect together!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love Chanel reds! It really lifts every outfit and compliments yours!


 loving reds lately.. from clothing to shoes and of course bag! Thanks bibi for sweet comment!


----------



## Irene7899

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Not really in action, but hanging pretty for this picture. I just got this in the mail yesterday and loveeeee loveeee love it. It's so beautiful in person!!



I love tweed bag


----------



## Jereni

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies



Gorgeous shade of red, and love it with your outfit!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )
> 
> Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing
> 
> Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago
> 
> Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.
> 
> Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).
> 
> View attachment 3748459
> View attachment 3748460



Aaaaaah! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji304] :hearts::girlfaint::jawdrop:

This look is EVERYTHING!!!!! Sooo gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thank you sweet Bibi!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> It's such a phenomenal bag....true artwork & your mod ~ well, WOWEE!! Hello stunning lady!



ha ha! I THAT made me laugh  you are too sweet! your kind spirit shines through in your messages, full of joy and kindness, thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thank you!! Don't be sorry, it's ok.. This is from last yr 16p..it's really hard to capture the colour..it's more of coral red..



it really is stunning!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car



Lovely color and handbag...


----------



## Jereni

Lil Cruise brooch today. It's summer!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Long time no see (and coincidentally due to craziness in life, no "C" either and hence no in action shots!!! hahahaha  )
> 
> Unfortunately that does not mean no C shopping, just no C outing
> 
> Despite laziness, I can share a ready photo taken at a Chanel event a week or 2 ago
> 
> Chanel Little black dress with Chanel lion button (Yup love the lion and would likely buy anything with him on it), pre-fall perfume bottle earrings, pink gold metallic rectangular mini (affectionately named "pinkie".  A few more pinkies have joined since but she's still my favorite ), and Chanel lace ankle strap pumps.
> 
> Another picture of the outfit with the long sleeve cape jacket and brooches that went with the outfit including the pre-fall Gabriel profile brooch, CC chain brooch and the Cuba license plate coco555 brooch.  The long sleeve cape didn't make the final cut to the event and was replaced by a short sleeve more structured cape jacket hahahaha (yes, I NEED many cape jackets).
> 
> View attachment 3748459
> View attachment 3748460


Long time no see too and happy to see you again!!! Yes exact same and agree busy craziness brings us No "C" sometimes, means no action shots  I am glad you back and Love your beautiful Chanel head to toe again!!! So elegant and gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Kendie  thank you...here are more pics of the bag...and yes, its navy blue. Started reading the book, very interesting, one chapter in i think its worth picking up.


Wow I love your cool style with your Navy boy!!! How Gorgeous lady you're!! I love your red sole too  Yours look like 140??Wow how you can walk in them? Love CL but mine are all 100mm I am not tall and cant walk in 140


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Love Paris City said:


> Gorgeous mom...you really back to PF!!!


Thank you LPC!! Yes, long time no seen and great to see you here again. I haven't been here about 2 months and finally back here just this month, but might be getting crazy schedule again soon sigh  Hope you have a wonderful summer dear friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love everything! You look so chic! Hope you and your girl had a great time.


You're always the best and such a sweet lady to say! Thanks so much dearest Bibi Yes Thank you, I had a great time with my daughter


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sculli said:


> Thank you shopgirl4cc! It's a very nice shade of green, my mini is caviar though! I'm looking forward to see your modshot with the green mini [emoji172]


I didn't know yours caviar Love to see closed up pic if you have You look fabulous and rock with your green mini!! 
Thanks for asking, yes I'd like to post mod shot next time i will take my lamb mini outI haven't taken mine out for 2 months and for now here is my quick finder - sorry for an old mod shot from this past December....  I often wore this mini with black pants and boots in winter, and black top with white denim in spring ( sorry cant find mod pic in my iPhone right now )
I love how you wear your green caviar mini Hope you have a nice weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies


You look adorable in short summery outfit with summery bright red Chanel  Hope you have a wonderful Friday & weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


Wow you look so pretty with flowery dress with your pink mini!! 
Happy Friday my funnest friend!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> I didn't know yours caviar Love to see closed up pic if you have You look fabulous and rock with your green mini!!
> Thanks for asking, yes I'd like to post mod shot next time i will take my lamb mini outI haven't taken mine out for 2 months and for now here is my quick finder - sorry for an old mod shot from this past December....  I often wore this mini with black pants and boots in winter, and black top with white denim in spring ( sorry cant find mod pic in my iPhone right now )
> I love how you wear your green caviar mini Hope you have a nice weekend
> View attachment 3748895



what a beauty, just gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow I love your cool style with your Navy boy!!! How Gorgeous lady you're!! I love your red sole too  Yours look like 140??Wow how you can walk in them? Love CL but mine are all 100mm I am not tall and cant walk in 140





shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow I love your cool style with your Navy boy!!! How Gorgeous lady you're!! I love your red sole too  Yours look like 140??Wow how you can walk in them? Love CL but mine are all 100mm I am not tall and cant walk in 140



Thank you! so sweet of you. the shoes are the Bianca CL, surprisingly they are not bad, the platform helps tremendously! I can wear those all day. Now, don't get me started on the Pigalle, those hurt my toes so badly, Love the So Kate's.


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look adorable in short summery outfit with summery bright red Chanel  Hope you have a wonderful Friday & weekend


Thanks my dear!!! It's gonna be exciting for us here coz it's Canada day ehhhh!!!!! Have a great weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> what a beauty, just gorgeous!


Thank you loveydovey35 you're so gorgeous and sweet lady! 

edit: sorry for my typo


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you! so sweet of you. the shoes are the Bianca CL, surprisingly they are not bad, the platform helps tremendously! I can wear those all day. Now, don't get me started on the Pigalle, those hurt my toes so badly, Love the So Kate's.


Wow I adore you...Wait,  what did you say?! you can actually walk but all day in Bianca?!    That's super cool!! Oh no I cant walk even in So Kate neither lol  I agree, Pigalle kills my toes and i cant even stand for mins..... But even with platforms I could go longest only 3 hours in my platform version Pigalle Plate and New Simple pump  but they're still in 100mm, cant go higher than that and I only do from door to door by car, not even walking and just standing at cocktail events  hahaha
I never go to CL site here but so happy to see you rock in them with your gorgeous Chanel, You look super gorgeous in them and beautiful lady!!  Cant wait to see your cool mod shots again in them  Hope you have a fabulous Friday and weekend


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow I adore you...Wait,  what did you say?! you can actually walk but all day in Bianca?!    That's super cool!! Oh no I cant walk even in So Kate neither lol  I agree, Pigalle kills my toes and i cant even stand for mins..... But even with platforms I could go longest only 3 hours in my platform version Pigalle Plate and New Simple pump  but they're still in 100mm, cant go higher than that and I only do from door to door by car, not even walking and just standing at cocktail events  hahaha
> I never go to CL site here but so happy to see you rock in them with your gorgeous Chanel, You look super gorgeous in them and beautiful lady!!  Cant wait to see your cool mod shots again in them  Hope you have a fabulous Friday and weekend



Thank you!!! you are so sweet @shopgirl4cc
will upload more pics soon! need to plan a nice date night out with the hubby ...and I am dreaming of a classic jumbo in beige to go with those nude so kates  Have a wonderful holiday weekend!


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Lil Cruise brooch today. It's summer!
> 
> View attachment 3748861


Love love love the elusive Cuba cactus brooch


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Long time no see too and happy to see you again!!! Yes exact same and agree busy craziness brings us No "C" sometimes, means no action shots  I am glad you back and Love your beautiful Chanel head to toe again!!! So elegant and gorgeous!!!


Haha glad to be back.. not fully but soon.


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Aaaaaah! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji304] :hearts::girlfaint::jawdrop:
> 
> This look is EVERYTHING!!!!! Sooo gorgeous!


Aw thanks so much but seriously these events are dangerous. It's like a chanel shopping list but inevitably you see something on someone that you NEED and it's from past season or overseas.. of course...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you look beautiful as always dearest! (Love that bright blue) I told my husband your comment about taking selfies in public places (restrooms,etc) & if people walk in & give you/us funny, weird looks....he did laugh & thinks we are indeed a little wacky! All for the love of Chanel!


LOL  wacky!!   Oh Your hubby and you're so fun!! and sweetest darling, thank you for sharing the laugh  Yea oh my dear friend, you know I've finally caught the awkward moment by a lady and gotten a weird look the other day  But another night at the restroom, two nicest ladies came in together and just caught by them the scene ( I was posing with my Chanel in front of the mirror as usual taking mod pic lol  Oh But those sweetest & fashionable ladies were  "Wow I love your bag and shoes!!! You look so beautiful!!"  How sweet they were, then they kept talking happily each other how they loved the color ( my red ml with my red V rockstuds..... ) They had nice YSL clutches I loved the gold color and complimented on theirs too I bet they must know PF and might are our members here  Hello hello sweetest ladies ~ We bumped the other night ( at Eddy V's near D.C. ) It was me and Thanks sooooo much for your beautiful hearts and fun comments  hope we could meet again  
And one another night had a nice encounter as well - one older graceful lady walked in the restroom and smiled at me no words but winked at me who was posing with black lamb ml gold hw in front of mirror.....( at Fiola Mare in D.C ) Thanks so much for your sweet heart 
 Most of the restaurants we go nearby there is always stylish ladies wear their nice purses and Chanels so I bet they must know TPF as well


----------



## mia1103

Getting ready to celebrate Canada Day Long Weekend with this red beauty


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3749070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to celebrate Canada Day Long Weekend with this red beauty


Beautiful!!!! Happy holiday to you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOL  wacky!!   Oh Your hubby and you're so fun!! and sweetest darling, thank you for sharing the laugh  Yea oh my dear friend, you know I've finally caught the awkward moment by a lady and gotten a weird look the other day  But another night at the restroom, two nicest ladies came in together and just caught by them the scene ( I was posing with my Chanel in front of the mirror as usual taking mod pic lol  Oh But those sweetest & fashionable ladies were  "Wow I love your bag and shoes!!! You look so beautiful!!"  How sweet they were, then they kept talking happily each other how they loved the color ( my red ml with my red V rockstuds..... ) They had nice YSL clutches I loved the gold color and complimented on theirs too I bet they must know PF and might are our members here  Hello hello sweetest ladies ~ We bumped the other night ( at Eddy V's near D.C. ) It was me and Thanks sooooo much for your beautiful hearts and fun comments  hope we could meet again
> And one another night had a nice encounter as well - one older graceful lady walked in the restroom and smiled at me no words but winked at me who was posing with black lamb ml gold hw in front of mirror.....( at Fiola Mare in D.C ) Thanks so much for your sweet heart
> Most of the restaurants we go nearby there is always stylish ladies wear their nice purses and Chanels so I bet they must know TPF as well


This is so awesome! I just adore you to smitherines!!! You also teach me these new emoji's....that 1 with the sweat!!!! Hysterical! I'm so glad you had some lovely experiences being caught in the act taking selfies all for the benefit of tPF!!! I would die on the spot if i was caught, so I haven't done them in bathroom mirrors!! My husband thinks it's bad enough when i take chanel pics in restaurants. Love to you girl!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> ha ha! I THAT made me laugh  you are too sweet! your kind spirit shines through in your messages, full of joy and kindness, thank you!


I only speak the truth miss beauty girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> she's so purty!!!!  This bag needs to be out LOTS this summer!


& that goes for YOU too my dearest!! Xoxo


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Canada [emoji1063] Day weekend!




Travelling with Lady D [emoji7]


----------



## Sculli

Kendie26 said:


> Dang, you looks sensational head to toe!! That green is magnificent. I need your hair!!!!



Kendie that's so sweet of you, thank you! you make me blush [emoji847][emoji8][emoji8]. The bag just pimps up the whole outfit [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]. Have a nice weekend [emoji7]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out for dinner with friend - dark pink mini with light gold hardware and ruffles maxi


----------



## UCDChick08

Afternoon tea with Chanel... [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Sculli

shopgirl4cc said:


> I didn't know yours caviar Love to see closed up pic if you have You look fabulous and rock with your green mini!!
> Thanks for asking, yes I'd like to post mod shot next time i will take my lamb mini outI haven't taken mine out for 2 months and for now here is my quick finder - sorry for an old mod shot from this past December....  I often wore this mini with black pants and boots in winter, and black top with white denim in spring ( sorry cant find mod pic in my iPhone right now )
> I love how you wear your green caviar mini Hope you have a nice weekend
> View attachment 3748895



Thanks again for the compliments [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. From your picture your green looks darker. My green looks more like grass green (but somewhat darker):



I love your shade of green too and lambskin looks so luxurious, love how you matched it with your outfit, hope to see more [emoji16]

Enjoy your weekend! xxx


----------



## gracekelly

Here is my brand new metallic silver mini with ruthenium hardware.  Love the square and the length of the shoulder strap!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> This is so awesome! I just adore you to smitherines!!! You also teach me these new emoji's....that 1 with the sweat!!!! Hysterical! I'm so glad you had some lovely experiences being caught in the act taking selfies all for the benefit of tPF!!! I would die on the spot if i was caught, so I haven't done them in bathroom mirrors!! My husband thinks it's bad enough when i take chanel pics in restaurants. Love to you girl!


My most funnest and sweetestest darling friend Ahahaha  yeah...my hubby is laughing and he knows well why I always relax at restroom after the dinner  I always have this bad habit when going out - quickly change and grab my purse then jump in Uber to not get late to the reservation time, then finally relax after the dinner & desert finish....you know they always have such a nice lighting at these huge mirrors there
Yes this sweatdrop?     LOVE and Happy Friday to you & Hope you have a fabulous weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Canada [emoji1063] Day weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3749127
> 
> 
> Travelling with Lady D [emoji7]


I LOVE your tote!! Leather looks so nice  Hope you have a wonderful Canada Day weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sculli said:


> Thanks again for the compliments [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. From your picture your green looks darker. My green looks more like grass green (but somewhat darker):
> View attachment 3749184
> 
> 
> I love your shade of green too and lambskin looks so luxurious, love how you matched it with your outfit, hope to see more [emoji16]
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! xxx


 Thanks soooo much for sharing the closed up photo!!!! What a Beautiful green caviar mini!!!! Beautiful and perfect shade on caviar!!Yes my lamb green is darker and with shiny RHW Happy Friday to you & Have a Enjoy your fun weekend!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

gracekelly said:


> Here is my brand new metallic silver mini with ruthenium hardware.  Love the square and the length of the shoulder strap!


You wear so nicely your gorgeous silver square mini on black!! Love the silver chain contrast on black Congrats on your mini!!! I love square chain length on one shoulder as well, Look so elegant


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3749178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner with friend - dark pink mini with light gold hardware and ruffles maxi


You look so pretty in the dress with 17C dark pink mini  Hope you have a fun time with your friend & Have a nice weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

UCDChick08 said:


> Afternoon tea with Chanel... [emoji5][emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3749183


What a beautiful photo  All the color is dreamy and yummy!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Love love love the elusive Cuba cactus brooch



[emoji8] I did have to track it down in the U.K.


----------



## UCDChick08

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful photo  All the color is dreamy and yummy!



Thank you so much! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

shopgirl4cc said:


> You wear so nicely your gorgeous silver square mini on black!! Love the silver chain contrast on black Congrats on your mini!!! I love square chain length on one shoulder as well, Look so elegant


Thank you so much!  I really like this little jewel!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Vanana

I admire your dedication 


Jereni said:


> [emoji8] I did have to track it down in the U.K.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink chevron out last night with some clients for dinner[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748641
> View attachment 3748642
> 
> Thought she looked so cute in my lap/in car


Love Ms. pinkie!  So so pretty.


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> Afternoon tea with Chanel... [emoji5][emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3749183


So beautiful.


----------



## chicnfab

With Chanel earrings today.. have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Jereni

Date night!




The look.... 


...Need to keep working on getting these legs back into shape haha.


----------



## UCDChick08

Chanel923 said:


> So beautiful.



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## UCDChick08

Jereni said:


> Date night!
> 
> View attachment 3749391
> 
> 
> The look....
> View attachment 3749392
> 
> ...Need to keep working on getting these legs back into shape haha.



Love this look and you look fabulous! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so pretty in the dress with 17C dark pink mini  Hope you have a fun time with your friend & Have a nice weekend


Awh..Thank you! You too have a fabulous weekend ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sculli said:


> Thanks again for the compliments [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. From your picture your green looks darker. My green looks more like grass green (but somewhat darker):
> View attachment 3749184
> 
> 
> I love your shade of green too and lambskin looks so luxurious, love how you matched it with your outfit, hope to see more [emoji16]
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! xxx


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️this shade of green! So gorgeous! Which season from?


----------



## yinnie

☀️☀️☀️☀️ winter sun is out again! Love the sheen on the leather and the chains in the sunshine!


----------



## shirleyliu90

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color combo!


Thank you Jereni!


----------



## shirleyliu90

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOWZERS!! You looks amazingly spectacular!!! Congrats on your first Chanel....you made a magnificent choice!


Thank you Kendie for the encouraging words!


----------



## shirleyliu90

lilmizviv said:


> Stunning - you wear it so well!! It looks perfect on you!! You can never go wrong with such a classic as your first Chanel


Thank you!!! I am in love with it Now I can consider building up my collection with some seasonal pieces


----------



## shirleyliu90

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful, it looks so puffy and luscious!


Exactly. When two classic flaps, one with lambskin and one with caviar, were presented, I just couldn't resist to choose lambskin even though I know caviar would be more durable.


----------



## shirleyliu90

Rami00 said:


> I am a big lambskin lover! You made a wise decision, luxury bag should feel and look like one. Congratulations!


Thanks Rami! I am so in love with the look and the feel of lambskin too! Although I planned to get a caviar, I'd never regret buying the lambskin. I kinda enjoy taking extra care for it


----------



## shirleyliu90

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look gorgeous!!!Congratulation on your first and the best classic beautiful Chanel!!!   O this combo ( ML black lamb with gold ) is my first love in my Chanel history as well and still the best favorite in all...cant live without her
> I love your beautiful lambskin flap against your beautiful red pants, what a beautiful contrast!! Enjoy your beauty forever


Thank you so much for your encouragement! I love your black CF ML caviar with SHW in the next post. It added a relaxing yet delicate feel to your outfit which made a perfect choice for the event


----------



## shirleyliu90

chicnfab said:


> From appointment with my chanel diagonal.. have a great day lovelies


Love love love the red color The size looks just perfect on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I didn't know yours caviar Love to see closed up pic if you have You look fabulous and rock with your green mini!!
> Thanks for asking, yes I'd like to post mod shot next time i will take my lamb mini outI haven't taken mine out for 2 months and for now here is my quick finder - sorry for an old mod shot from this past December....  I often wore this mini with black pants and boots in winter, and black top with white denim in spring ( sorry cant find mod pic in my iPhone right now )
> I love how you wear your green caviar mini Hope you have a nice weekend
> View attachment 3748895


What a perfect match! Love the lace dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

UCDChick08 said:


> Afternoon tea with Chanel... [emoji5][emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3749183


Everything looks yummy! A great shot again!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With Chanel earrings today.. have a great weekend everyone!!!


You look so cute and gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Date night!
> 
> View attachment 3749391
> 
> 
> The look....
> View attachment 3749392
> 
> ...Need to keep working on getting these legs back into shape haha.


Chic, love the sandals!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow you look so pretty with flowery dress with your pink mini!!
> Happy Friday my funnest friend!!!


I'm just reading/re-reading a bunch of your darlin' posts....have a glorious Chanel weekend yourself my dearest! Thank you for all the fun & laughs you bring to us all!


----------



## jennifer567

hi just bought lucky charm wallet!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so cute and gorgeous!


Ohhh thanks my dearest bibi!!! Can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## chicnfab

jennifer567 said:


> View attachment 3749809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi just bought lucky charm wallet!!!


That's lovely!


----------



## jennifer567

chicnfab said:


> That's lovely!


thanks!


----------



## chicnfab

shirleyliu90 said:


> Love love love the red color The size looks just perfect on you!


Ohh thank you.. that's so sweet of you!!


----------



## chicnfab

Jereni said:


> Date night!
> 
> View attachment 3749391
> 
> 
> The look....
> View attachment 3749392
> 
> ...Need to keep working on getting these legs back into shape haha.


Little black dress with nice sandals, brooch and a pop of colour.. and a beautiful lady


----------



## lasvegasann

Chilling at a basketball clinic for my daughter.  Happy 4th of July Weekend and Happy 150 for Canada!


----------



## Jereni

Cuba pineapple brooch today... Figure I should wear each of these Cruise brooches multiple times this summer lol.


----------



## LGW

Ready to go out on this sunny afternoon


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> View attachment 3750082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go out on this sunny afternoon


YOU are SO very fine & fabulous, i can barely take it!!!! Way to rock your new trainers....i adore them TONS!


----------



## nicole0612

Jereni said:


> Cuba pineapple brooch today... Figure I should wear each of these Cruise brooches multiple times this summer lol.
> 
> View attachment 3750069



I love this pin! What a fabulous touch


----------



## yinnie

Sunday funday family picnic 
Looks like my little boy wants a piece of the reissue as well [emoji12]


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3750490
> 
> Sunday funday family picnic
> Looks like my little boy wants a piece of the reissue as well [emoji12]


Such a sweet picture!!  Look at those cute little toes!!  Oh, and love your reissue


----------



## love2learn

Jereni said:


> Cuba pineapple brooch today... Figure I should wear each of these Cruise brooches multiple times this summer lol.
> 
> View attachment 3750069


Love that brooch!!!


----------



## love2learn

LGW said:


> View attachment 3750082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go out on this sunny afternoon


I love seeing your chic pictures!!  Love your sunnies, love your trainers, love your jacket, love your bag......Love your look!


----------



## UCDChick08

Bibi25260 said:


> Everything looks yummy! A great shot again!!



Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji178]


----------



## Pisces82

Out to dinner with this beauty


----------



## angie82

Taking my Chanel Mini out today.


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3750490
> 
> Sunday funday family picnic
> Looks like my little boy wants a piece of the reissue as well [emoji12]


Your sweet son has awesome taste & a wonderful, sweet Mum!! Love your bag & his dear feet!


----------



## Kendie26

angie82 said:


> Taking my Chanel Mini out today.


You look so beautiful in that gorgeous dress & your mini is awesome on you!


----------



## yinnie

love2learn said:


> Such a sweet picture!!  Look at those cute little toes!!  Oh, and love your reissue





Kendie26 said:


> Your sweet son has awesome taste & a wonderful, sweet Mum!! Love your bag & his dear feet!



Thank you dears for your kind words! [emoji7] his little baby feet are growing too quickly! Somehow he is now 5 months and before I know it those little feet will be running around lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> What a perfect match! Love the lace dress!


Thank you so much Bibi You're always such a sweet lady  Hope you are having a nice Sunday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I'm just reading/re-reading a bunch of your darlin' posts....have a glorious Chanel weekend yourself my dearest! Thank you for all the fun & laughs you bring to us all!


Thank you my fun friend Kendie I hope you're having a wonderful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LGW said:


> View attachment 3750082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go out on this sunny afternoon


 GORGEOURS CHARM REISSUE!! You look gorgeous and beautiful!!  I love your style head* hair style to toe  I am happy we're black J12 watch twines


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3750490
> 
> Sunday funday family picnic
> Looks like my little boy wants a piece of the reissue as well [emoji12]


Soooo adorable pic!! what cutie toes!!!  I hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Pisces82 said:


> Out to dinner with this beauty


Wow Luxurious puffy chevron!!


----------



## fifaii

Going out with my mini charcoal on a sunny day[emoji5]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these 
One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )

Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later ) 

Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case 

I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053


Aw, the beauty & the pretty/handsome doggie! What a lovely duo you 2 are together!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053


You look beautiful as always, girl! Thanks for sharing the mod shots.   We're bags twins on both   I love your CC espadrilles!
What a handsome dog as Kendie just said, Aww I really want your puppy!


----------



## Bother Free

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053


You look so beautiful! Happy 4th of July weekend to you as well! 
Love your doggie!!!!!! Just too adorable


----------



## Sculli

Jkfashionstyle said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this shade of green! So gorgeous! Which season from?



thank you [emoji8]! If I'm not wrong, it should be from Spring/summer 2016.


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053


What a lovely dog!!! Looking fab as always makes dear!! Have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Jereni

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053



Love your Shiba Inu! Too pretty! You look gorgeous with your bags!


----------



## Jereni

Trying out the whole brooch-on-the-hat thing...


----------



## Toronto24

Jereni said:


> Trying out the whole brooch-on-the-hat thing...
> 
> View attachment 3751406



Love the look! Twinsies on this brooch [emoji173]️


----------



## Jereni

Toronto24 said:


> Love the look! Twinsies on this brooch [emoji173]️



Thanks!!! I was really excited to find one of these still around. The green and black goes with a lot of my wardrobe it turns out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

shopgirl4cc said:


> I didn't know yours caviar Love to see closed up pic if you have You look fabulous and rock with your green mini!!
> Thanks for asking, yes I'd like to post mod shot next time i will take my lamb mini outI haven't taken mine out for 2 months and for now here is my quick finder - sorry for an old mod shot from this past December....  I often wore this mini with black pants and boots in winter, and black top with white denim in spring ( sorry cant find mod pic in my iPhone right now )
> I love how you wear your green caviar mini Hope you have a nice weekend
> View attachment 3748895


Great photo!


----------



## rhm

Finished unpacking at my parent in-laws' house in East Hampton where we will be staying for the next 3 months.

Did I pack too many bags for just 3 months away from home? I just wanted to be prepared.... haha
The 12 years old speedy 35 (The good old days when it only cost $600!) has been reduced down to a sandy beach carry-all tote.


----------



## deb68nc

I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I ❤️❤️Her!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Trying out the whole brooch-on-the-hat thing...
> 
> View attachment 3751406


This is soooo cute. You may convince me to buy brooches. Such a cute updated way to wear them.  


rhm said:


> Finished unpacking at my parent in-laws' house in East Hampton where we will be staying for the next 3 months.
> 
> Did I pack too many bags for just 3 months away from home? I just wanted to be prepared.... haha
> The 12 years old speedy 35 (The good old days when it only cost $600!) has been reduced down to a sandy beach carry-all tote.
> 
> View attachment 3751541


Nope. I think this is just right!  Great variety and beautiful bags. Enjoy your time with your family. 


deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I ❤️❤️Her!


 Great swap. Pretty bag!!


----------



## Chanel923

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I ❤️❤️Her!


She so pretty.  Love your dress


----------



## NANI1972

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️Her!



TDF! [emoji7]


----------



## TheAnaVega

exxtacia said:


> just purchased this the other day... having some mixed feelings.. to keep or not to keep?
> 
> Please help!!!  I love the colour but not so sure about the style?


Absolutely love this bag! I was looking for this style in the black and it's out in all the boutiques


----------



## Pisces82

Out shopping


----------



## PrincessMe

my Chanel makeup bag finally came out of hiding


----------



## love2learn

rhm said:


> Finished unpacking at my parent in-laws' house in East Hampton where we will be staying for the next 3 months.
> 
> Did I pack too many bags for just 3 months away from home? I just wanted to be prepared.... haha
> The 12 years old speedy 35 (The good old days when it only cost $600!) has been reduced down to a sandy beach carry-all tote.
> 
> View attachment 3751541


Looks like your set  Beautiful choices to bring with you!


----------



## love2learn

Pisces82 said:


> Out shopping


So gorgeous!!


----------



## aime7

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I ❤️❤️Her!


That's such a pretty bag.. suits you a lot... congrats


----------



## deltalady

Chanel brooch in heavy rotation at the moment


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I ❤️❤️Her!


Ohhh I love everything on this!!!


----------



## LGW

shopgirl4cc said:


> GORGEOURS CHARM REISSUE!! You look gorgeous and beautiful!!  I love your style head* hair style to toe  I am happy we're black J12 watch twines





love2learn said:


> I love seeing your chic pictures!!  Love your sunnies, love your trainers, love your jacket, love your bag......Love your look!


Thank you so much for your words guys, it means a lot. I am happy we are black J12 twins too shopgirl4cc


----------



## Classicstyle516

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️Her!



Congrats! She's beautiful! I want to sell one of my mini for this. I was hunting for this in exact the same size. I can't believe you manage to find this!


----------



## Classicstyle516

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053



You and the bag look Gorgeous!


----------



## deb68nc

Classicstyle516 said:


> Congrats! She's beautiful! I want to sell one of my mini for this. I was hunting for this in exact the same size. I can't believe you manage to find this!


Thank you! I got it from bal Harbour Florida, my SA located one I was thrilled to get it. I missed the mini when I sold it and now having this filled the void...


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out again, dark pink caviar mini with light gold hdw pair with light yellow maxi and Tory Burch flippies.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, the beauty & the pretty/handsome doggie! What a lovely duo you 2 are together!!





Chanel7Chanel said:


> You look beautiful as always, girl! Thanks for sharing the mod shots.   We're bags twins on both   I love your CC espadrilles!
> What a handsome dog as Kendie just said, Aww I really want your puppy!





Bother Free said:


> You look so beautiful! Happy 4th of July weekend to you as well!
> Love your doggie!!!!!! Just too adorable





chicnfab said:


> What a lovely dog!!! Looking fab as always makes dear!! Have a lovely weekend!!





Jereni said:


> Love your Shiba Inu! Too pretty! You look gorgeous with your bags!





Classicstyle516 said:


> You and the bag look Gorgeous!



Dearest lovelies Thanks soooooo much for such your sweet comments!!!!!  you lovely ladies are the best and sweetest!!!  I hope you all have a fabulous 4th of July!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Trying out the whole brooch-on-the-hat thing...
> 
> View attachment 3751406


What a fantastic idea and the hat look perfect! You're a gorgeous brooch queen!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sparkletastic said:


> Great photo!



Thank you Sparkletastic!


----------



## Irene7899

Carry Chanel Portobello and open toe clog


----------



## dotty8

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out again, dark pink caviar mini with light gold hdw pair with light yellow maxi and Tory Burch flippies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752381



That's gorgeous  And such a cute dress


----------



## dette122796

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Kendie  thank you...here are more pics of the bag...and yes, its navy blue. Started reading the book, very interesting, one chapter in i think its worth picking up.


wow! stunningluv luv the handle! and luv ur outfit too!


----------



## yinnie

Chanel white mini and caviar ballet flats [emoji7]


----------



## imgg

My classic m/l exotic flap.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

dotty8 said:


> That's gorgeous  And such a cute dress


Thanks dotty8!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3752912
> 
> Chanel white mini and caviar ballet flats [emoji7]


Black & White is always right!! Big Love to you dear!


----------



## Kendie26

imgg said:


> View attachment 3753000
> 
> My classic m/l exotic flap.


HOLY WOW. HOLY SMOKES, HOLY COW. Whatever other expression comes to mind. THIS is totally 1 of THE most STUNNING bags I've ever laid eyes on. Serious SWOON & DROOL fest over here. Just WOWOWOWOWOWOWO!


----------



## imgg

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOW. HOLY SMOKES, HOLY COW. Whatever other expression comes to mind. THIS is totally 1 of THE most STUNNING bags I've ever laid eyes on. Serious SWOON & DROOL fest over here. Just WOWOWOWOWOWOWO!


LOL!!!  Thank you and it was a total impulse purchase from a Hawaii vacation.  Python is illegal in my state, so I had to do it.


----------



## cocolv

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out again, dark pink caviar mini with light gold hdw pair with light yellow maxi and Tory Burch flippies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752381



You look great. So cute & colorful. You have great skin. I have 'beauty marks' [emoji58] and have to do my best to cover up from the sun. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## aime7

What a georgeous bag... so beautiful.


----------



## deb68nc

Happy 4th of July!!
Celebrating Independence Day in the South!


----------



## Chanel923

imgg said:


> View attachment 3753000
> 
> My classic m/l exotic flap.


Wow, gorgeous gorgeous and gorgeous.  Love the color and hardware combo.  Now that's what you call an investment piece.  Love your outfit color pairings.


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3752912
> 
> Chanel white mini and caviar ballet flats [emoji7]


Love this rare mini.  Perfect pairing with the ballerinas and outfit.


----------



## Chanel923

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3753119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!
> Celebrating Independence Day in the South!


She's so pretty.  Love this pink and gold combo.  Very elegant.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

On the way to 4th of July party in NYC tonight  My cheerful 14C mini came along with me to stroll in my old beloved city Manhattan 

I am always over packer and I know myself it's little too much... well...luckily my sweet hubby always just smiles at his silly wife who cant live without enjoying her fun Chanel even 1 day.... well, you know we all are Chanel addicts here, So excusing I'm staying in the hotel for a whole week as always I packed 4 more Chanels and 2 Goyard totes -- 1 more mini ( 17C black caviar gold HW ) and 1 boy ( Black chevron old medium ) and 2 Classic flaps ( Red caviar silver HW & Black caviar gold HW )

Happy 4th of July dear Chanel lovelies


----------



## mcpro

Happy 4th!! 

Still looking for perfect blue....


----------



## yinnie

imgg said:


> View attachment 3753000
> 
> My classic m/l exotic flap.



Wow. That's all I got. [emoji847]


----------



## yinnie

Chanel923 said:


> Love this rare mini.  Perfect pairing with the ballerinas and outfit.





Kendie26 said:


> Black & White is always right!! Big Love to you dear!



Thank you!! Monochrome is very much my wardrobe so this beautiful mini fit right in! It was my HG of 2016 lol


----------



## UCDChick08

Took my Trapezio out today [emoji4]


----------



## ldldb

so fun to catch up on this thread and see all the chanel eye candy! here's my chanel blouse in action last week!


----------



## clevercat

On the way to a meeting with my chameleon, Miss Scarlet


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying the sun with my Reissue WOC [emoji169]


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053


Great to see a half moon WOC! All looks great on you and you look fabulous!
Hope 4th of July weekend was fun.


----------



## Bibi25260

ldldb said:


> so fun to catch up on this thread and see all the chanel eye candy! here's my chanel blouse in action last week!


Didn't expect you to see here anymore but what a lovely surprise! Blouse is gorgeous!
Hope to see you more here.


----------



## Bibi25260

clevercat said:


> On the way to a meeting with my chameleon, Miss Scarlet
> View attachment 3753729
> View attachment 3753730


Beautiful bag and color!!


----------



## loveydovey35

dette122796 said:


> wow! stunningluv luv the handle! and luv ur outfit too!


Thank you, very kind!


----------



## deltalady

My GST tucked away in my office drawer


----------



## Chanel923

Marlee said:


> Enjoying the sun with my Reissue WOC [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753732
> View attachment 3753733


Beautiful WOC.  I think you have captured its true color in these pic.  Love the tiny tiny sparkles on the leather.


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> Enjoying the sun with my Reissue WOC [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753732
> View attachment 3753733


Seriously beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> My GST tucked away in my office drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753919


Love the colour.. I'm a gst lover as well ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

clevercat said:


> On the way to a meeting with my chameleon, Miss Scarlet
> View attachment 3753729
> View attachment 3753730


What a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

ldldb said:


> so fun to catch up on this thread and see all the chanel eye candy! here's my chanel blouse in action last week!


Love everything ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

UCDChick08 said:


> Took my Trapezio out today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3753410


Love your hand ❤️... and of course your chanel goodies


----------



## chicnfab

mcpro said:


> Happy 4th!!
> 
> Still looking for perfect blue....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753305


Happy 4th!!! Beautiful pieces ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3753169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to 4th of July party in NYC tonight  My cheerful 14C mini came along with me to stroll in my old beloved city Manhattan
> 
> I am always over packer and I know myself it's little too much... well...luckily my sweet hubby always just smiles at his silly wife who cant live without enjoying her fun Chanel even 1 day.... well, you know we all are Chanel addicts here, So excusing I'm staying in the hotel for a whole week as always I packed 4 more Chanels and 2 Goyard totes -- 1 more mini ( 17C black caviar gold HW ) and 1 boy ( Black chevron old medium ) and 2 Classic flaps ( Red caviar silver HW & Black caviar gold HW )
> 
> Happy 4th of July dear Chanel lovelies


Better to be safe than sorry.. I'm like that too.. bring all the bags that I thought will match my outfits.. love your red babe❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3753119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!
> Celebrating Independence Day in the South!


Ohhh another beautiful pink.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Irene7899 said:


> Carry Chanel Portobello and open toe clog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752600


Cute combo❤️


----------



## Marlee

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful WOC.  I think you have captured its true color in these pic.  Love the tiny tiny sparkles on the leather.





chicnfab said:


> Seriously beautiful ❤️❤️❤️



Thank you both! Yes, I think the sun helped me catch the actual color in this picture


----------



## UCDChick08

chicnfab said:


> Love your hand [emoji173]️... and of course your chanel goodies



Awww thank you! You're way too sweet! [emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

clevercat said:


> On the way to a meeting with my chameleon, Miss Scarlet
> View attachment 3753729
> View attachment 3753730


Chameleon indeed!!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> Enjoying the sun with my Reissue WOC [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753732
> View attachment 3753733


Just when I thought I was done thinking about this bag in this gorgeous gold!!!  LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## love2learn

deltalady said:


> My GST tucked away in my office drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753919


Love this color!!


----------



## Stacy31

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3751542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally was able to acquire the pink chevron they had one left in the US...I sold my mini for this ..I ❤️❤️Her!


Great choiceIs the leather calfskin??


----------



## yinnie

Out for a coffee with reissue accordion and chanel caviar flats


----------



## loveydovey35

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3753119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!
> Celebrating Independence Day in the South!



Beautiful color, love!


----------



## loveydovey35

mcpro said:


> Happy 4th!!
> 
> Still looking for perfect blue....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753305



That RED is amazing! I love it! Beautiful collection!


----------



## loveydovey35

imgg said:


> View attachment 3753000
> 
> My classic m/l exotic flap.



What an amazing, absolutely beauty!


----------



## loveydovey35

Pisces82 said:


> Out shopping



Loveeee this gorgeous classic.


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> These easy & carefree cross body really makes me enjoy walking with my dog dairy. I sometimes even get a little ran and sweat with these
> One with half-moon WOC ( & espadrilles ) and one is red caviar mini.. Sorry for bad quality pics for Chanels ( that were taken by my daughter quickly while walking....  )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick & Hope that helps someone who's wondering which cross body Chanel is convenient dairy purses like this ( there's recent thread someone asking their dairy Chanel..? I might find and post there later )
> 
> Edit : I am about 5"1 + ( 157cm )  for preference in case
> 
> I hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a nice and relaxed Sunday & Happy 4t of July weekend  ~
> 
> View attachment 3751050
> View attachment 3751052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751053



Adorable  love the pics with your furry friend.


----------



## pontevale

i love red color! it look so good...!


----------



## Jereni

Pearl brooch and rose gold WOC today...


----------



## NANI1972

On the way to see Wonder Woman, I feel ready with my bracelet and ring [emoji39]

Had to put a towel on my leather car seat, so hot outside!


----------



## LGW

At Audi today
Instagram: @lauragallo_wallis


----------



## Chanel923

Jereni said:


> Pearl brooch and rose gold WOC today...
> 
> View attachment 3755077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755078


Love this WOC.  Beautiful brooch.


----------



## Marleah

Jereni said:


> Pearl brooch and rose gold WOC today...
> 
> View attachment 3755077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755078



Gorgeous as usual   I love how your blouse compliments the color of the brooch and WOC


----------



## dcheang

LGW said:


> View attachment 3755510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Audi today
> Instagram: @lauragallo_wallis


Love your style!


----------



## Panzanella

Taking my little buddy to the Chanel pre-fall event. (It was last weekend but my SA just sent me the photos).


----------



## clu13

Wine bar


----------



## Jereni

Chanel923 said:


> Love this WOC.  Beautiful brooch.



Thank you!



Marleah said:


> Gorgeous as usual   I love how your blouse compliments the color of the brooch and WOC



Thanks so much! I was excited to see that the WOC tone worked with the blouse.


----------



## imgg

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3756108
> 
> 
> Wine bar


What color is this?  It is Beige Clair?  It's so pretty!


----------



## smiley13tree

Panzanella said:


> Taking my little buddy to the Chanel pre-fall event. (It was last weekend but my SA just sent me the photos).
> View attachment 3755831



Where is your blouse from? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Taking my little buddy to the Chanel pre-fall event. (It was last weekend but my SA just sent me the photos).
> View attachment 3755831


You look absolutely stunning! Amazing! Hope you had a lovely time at event!


----------



## Kendie26

Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Miss Coco handle out and about in Paris with me


----------



## love2learn

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3756108
> 
> 
> Wine bar



Love this color and looks perfect with a red wine pairing[emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!



Oh Kendie!  This red is soooooo perfect!  So vibrant and gorgeous!!!  Love seeing the red beauty come out to enjoy the day[emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!



Beautiful red!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Ohhh what a beauty!!! The garden and the outfit... have a great day!


----------



## chicnfab

tv_vt1809 said:


> Miss Coco handle out and about in Paris with me


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Celebrating Calgary stampede with chanel gst.. and a quick shopping at Lv.. that's my son playing around the store .. happy Friday everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## aime7

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Waoooww kendie, each one of your bags are superb special... love your awesome collection


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Everything is beautiful here, Kendie.  Love your "red love".  I really enjoy your garden pics.


----------



## Chanel923

tv_vt1809 said:


> Miss Coco handle out and about in Paris with me


Wow, beautiful shot.  Love the door decor and your blouse goes perfectly in the pic.  Ms. CH is so chic to carry.


----------



## Chanel923

chicnfab said:


> Celebrating Calgary stampede with chanel gst.. and a quick shopping at Lv.. that's my son playing around the store .. happy Friday everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Cute dress and sandals.  You always carry this GST so well.


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!



Chanel reds make me drool!!!! This red is perfection [emoji7][emoji173]️ you wear her well [emoji847]


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel923 said:


> Cute dress and sandals.  You always carry this GST so well.


Thank u dear.. if I'm in doubt I always choose my gst coz of the colour and hw.. have a great day ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dette122796

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Wow I luv that colour!!! Head turner indeed!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Oh Kendie!  This red is soooooo perfect!  So vibrant and gorgeous!!!  Love seeing the red beauty come out to enjoy the day[emoji173]️





tigertrixie said:


> Beautiful red!!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh what a beauty!!! The garden and the outfit... have a great day!





aime7 said:


> Waoooww kendie, each one of your bags are superb special... love your awesome collection





Chanel923 said:


> Everything is beautiful here, Kendie.  Love your "red love".  I really enjoy your garden pics.





yinnie said:


> Chanel reds make me drool!!!! This red is perfection [emoji7][emoji173]️ you wear her well [emoji847]





dette122796 said:


> Wow I luv that colour!!! Head turner indeed!


WOWEE everyone, my red CF thanks you ALL for the admiration! Truly appreciate your kind sentiments!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Taking my little buddy to the Chanel pre-fall event. (It was last weekend but my SA just sent me the photos).
> View attachment 3755831


Looking stunning!!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!



Yum!!!! That color looks so divine!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Looking fabulous!! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Jereni

Panzanella said:


> Taking my little buddy to the Chanel pre-fall event. (It was last weekend but my SA just sent me the photos).
> View attachment 3755831



What a gorgeous outfit! Looks like it was fun!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Celebrating Calgary stampede with chanel gst.. and a quick shopping at Lv.. that's my son playing around the store .. happy Friday everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Looking amazing!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday night with WOC.


----------



## Jereni

Cruise rainbow brooch yesterday and silver reissue.


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Cruise rainbow brooch yesterday and silver reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3757092
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757093





Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday night with WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3757081


WOWZERS!You 2 Chanel Fashionista's are looking splendid (as always!)
Jereni~that brooch was so made for you & your green Cardi....perfection together
Bibi~you look amazing.....oh your gorgeous hair!


----------



## l.ch.

Jereni said:


> Cruise rainbow brooch yesterday and silver reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3757092
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757093


Stunning look!


----------



## l.ch.

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3753119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!
> Celebrating Independence Day in the South!


I'm not into pink, but this is gorgeous


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking amazing!!


Thanks my dear bibi!! I miss all of you here at chanel forum


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE everyone, my red CF thanks you ALL for the admiration! Truly appreciate your kind sentiments!


----------



## 1DaySoon

DIY dress
Via Spiga shoes
Chanel Cuba collection


----------



## Bags_4_life

1DaySoon said:


> DIY dress
> Via Spiga shoes
> Chanel Cuba collection
> 
> View attachment 3757344


Loving the gorgeous colours!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Bags_4_life said:


> Loving the gorgeous colours!


Thank you


----------



## Chanel923

Jereni said:


> Cruise rainbow brooch yesterday and silver reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3757092
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757093


Love your outfit and shoes.  Gorgeous reissue.  The brooch goes so well with your sweater.


----------



## Ljlj

Loving my new tweed oxfords, esp the subtle CCs at the back. [emoji173]️ With reissue grey camera bag.
Have a great weekend everyone [emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday night with WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3757081



Your WOC looks perfect with your outfit!!  Love that blouse!


----------



## chicnfab

1DaySoon said:


> DIY dress
> Via Spiga shoes
> Chanel Cuba collection
> 
> View attachment 3757344


Love everything dear ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Ljlj said:


> Loving my new tweed oxfords, esp the subtle CCs at the back. [emoji173]️ With reissue grey camera bag.
> Have a great weekend everyone [emoji4]


Looks a comfy day!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Jereni said:


> Cruise rainbow brooch yesterday and silver reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3757092
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757093


Very chic.. thanks for sharing ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

1DaySoon said:


> DIY dress
> Via Spiga shoes
> Chanel Cuba collection
> 
> View attachment 3757344


Snap! Lookin' O-SO-FINE my dear!!! Love it all!


----------



## GrRoxy

Vintage Chanel. Older than me  I admit I rarely take her out


----------



## 1DaySoon

chicnfab said:


> Love everything dear ❤️❤️❤️


thank you so much


----------



## 1DaySoon

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! Lookin' O-SO-FINE my dear!!! Love it all!


LOL......thank you very much


----------



## love2learn

GrRoxy said:


> Vintage Chanel. Older than me  I admit I rarely take her out
> 
> View attachment 3757423


But she's gorgeous and still looks amazing!!  Glad you took this beauty out and enjoyed her today!


----------



## GrRoxy

love2learn said:


> But she's gorgeous and still looks amazing!!  Glad you took this beauty out and enjoyed her today!


Thank you!


----------



## terri w

Continuing on the historical tour in Scotland with my flap bag!!


----------



## ElectricONE65

Rain delay at my sons soccer tournament- waiting it out looking at a rainbow [emoji304]


----------



## mia1103

Never know the name of this bag but I love the pink


----------



## love2learn

terri w said:


> Continuing on the historical tour in Scotland with my flap bag!!


Love the dramatic black and white pictures with your CF!  And I LOVE castles and their tours.  Where about is this in Scotland?


----------



## love2learn

ElectricONE65 said:


> Rain delay at my sons soccer tournament- waiting it out looking at a rainbow [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757792


Gorgeous!!  Cute picture too.  Looks like the bag is at the end of the rainbow


----------



## love2learn

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3757821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never know the name of this bag but I love the pink


It is a very pretty pink.  Like a pearly color of pink.  The pleats make it even more special.  Did you buy it preloved or just bought a long time ago and forgot the name?  I'm just wondering because it is a very unique and pretty piece.


----------



## mia1103

love2learn said:


> It is a very pretty pink.  Like a pearly color of pink.  The pleats make it even more special.  Did you buy it preloved or just bought a long time ago and forgot the name?  I'm just wondering because it is a very unique and pretty piece.



Thank you. I love the pearly pink too!!
I bought it early last year from the boutique but didn't ask the name of it. I only know it's glazed calf..


----------



## love2learn

mia1103 said:


> Thank you. I love the pearly pink too!!
> I bought it early last year from the boutique but didn't ask the name of it. I only know it's glazed calf..


Well, it's very pretty and feminine pink Chanel


----------



## chicgirl616

Out and about with Gabrielle [emoji259]


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> WOWZERS!You 2 Chanel Fashionista's are looking splendid (as always!)
> Jereni~that brooch was so made for you & your green Cardi....perfection together
> Bibi~you look amazing.....oh your gorgeous hair!


Thank you sweet Kendi!
Really? My hair isn't always on the same page with me


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Your WOC looks perfect with your outfit!!  Love that blouse!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you sweet Kendi!
> Really? My hair isn't always on the same page with me


Oh girl, trust me, i have you "beat" on the hair thing. Mine is a battle every dang day. I'd gladly trade w/ you!


----------



## chicnfab

ElectricONE65 said:


> Rain delay at my sons soccer tournament- waiting it out looking at a rainbow [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757792


Your bag is very gorgeous ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3757821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never know the name of this bag but I love the pink


This is sooooo pretty ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

chicgirl616 said:


> Out and about with Gabrielle [emoji259]
> View attachment 3757970


Very Beautiful and love the combo❤️


----------



## chicnfab

GrRoxy said:


> Vintage Chanel. Older than me  I admit I rarely take her out
> 
> View attachment 3757423


Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## luzdetaiwan

What I wear today.


----------



## GrRoxy

chicnfab said:


> Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you


----------



## FunBagz

At the local brewery with my classic flap. Cheers to bags and beers!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElectricONE65 said:


> Rain delay at my sons soccer tournament- waiting it out looking at a rainbow [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757792


Love this bag! It's vintage isn't it?  May I ask what series?


----------



## chicnfab

With my boy.. have a great day everyone


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway... 
Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~   




Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> Adorable  love the pics with your furry friend.


Thank you loveydovey


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Great to see a half moon WOC! All looks great on you and you look fabulous!
> Hope 4th of July weekend was fun.


Thank you sweet Bibi!!  Hope you had a wonderful 4th and having a wonderful Sunday!!!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Sorry for bad quality pic but wanted to share ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758582


Your outfit looks chic n comfy!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Your outfit looks chic n comfy!!!


Thank you chicnfab!  yep comfy is always the key for me walking around in the city


----------



## terri w

love2learn said:


> Love the dramatic black and white pictures with your CF!  And I LOVE castles and their tours.  Where about is this in Scotland?



Hello. It was Castle Fraser in Aberdeenshire. I live in the Shire too so easy to get about to the castles for us.


----------



## terri w

Out in the local Champagne bar again last night with my flappy bag - it needed to chill after a day of touring a castle!!


----------



## PurpleLilac

chicnfab said:


> Celebrating Calgary stampede with chanel gst.. and a quick shopping at Lv.. that's my son playing around the store .. happy Friday everyone ❤️❤️❤️


I love the color of your GST! I'm heading to Calgary this week, hoping to catch a day at the Stampede!!   And of course, LV!   What store do you shop at? Do you have a favorite SA?  I've just been to the Holt Renfrew there, maybe that's the only boutique?


----------



## chicnfab

PurpleLilac said:


> I love the color of your GST! I'm heading to Calgary this week, hoping to catch a day at the Stampede!!   And of course, LV!   What store do you shop at? Do you have a favorite SA?  I've just been to the Holt Renfrew there, maybe that's the only boutique?


Thanks...Yeah.. Calgary holt.. that's the only one.. my lovely sa left chanel so whoever is there.. I tend to go Lv more this year.. i felt I missed a lot from LV coz I'm so blinded by chanel  .., enjoy stampede!!! And the free breakfast (pancakes)


----------



## Jennista

A happy birthday with my most favorite: hydrangeas and the boy


----------



## CoCoLover20

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> View attachment 3758582


 
You look so chic! Red on black is striking gorgeous and so edgy. Thank you for sharing your beautiful red mini. Red Chanel is my dream and next wishlist, and the musical Hamilton is my dream also


----------



## Panzanella

smiley13tree said:


> Where is your blouse from? It's gorgeous!


Thanks! It was from a local designer in Bangkok.



Kendie26 said:


> You look absolutely stunning! Amazing! Hope you had a lovely time at event!





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking stunning!!





Jereni said:


> What a gorgeous outfit! Looks like it was fun!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Wow what a fantastic red! The 2014 reds are probably the best methinks.


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> With my boy.. have a great day everyone


You always look so put together!!  Love your Boy, but your skirt and blouse look so perfect together!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CoCoLover20 said:


> You look so chic! Red on black is striking gorgeous and so edgy. Thank you for sharing your beautiful red mini. Red Chanel is my dream and next wishlist, and the musical Hamilton is my dream also


Thank you so much Cocolover  I don't know if it was chic on my flip flops which might did not match with my brooch or what...hahaha   ( ahen... well...at least those are sparkly though...  lol ) I usually enjoy wearing nicer shoes or heels with my Chanel and actually was wearing Red high heels earlier than this photo...BUT I couldn't walk any loner in my Valentino rock studs sandals ( high heel version - wrong pick into my suitcase  ) in the city at end of the day, so ended up wearing my comfy FF while walking was much faster than driving in crowded theater blocks for Hamilton fever was still there on weekend.....


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> You always look so put together!!  Love your Boy, but your skirt and blouse look so perfect together!


Thanks my dear!!! Smiling from ear to ear


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> At the local brewery with my classic flap. Cheers to bags and beers!
> View attachment 3758462


The perfect kind of cheers.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Oh my friend I've missed this post while I was partying in NYC   lol  hehe just kidding - I was good with my sweet daughter  Yay!!!Your darling 14B Red ML came back here!!! I adore your gorg RED LAMBIE the best and Its probably my most favorite Chanel in your amazing Chanel collection! Actually I was just similar set exact last Friday about same time - this twinsis brooch with red mini in NYC -so happy we're connected through the air?!  Hope you had a fabulous 4th and weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday night with WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3757081


LOVE your style sweet Bibi! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## bfly

Doing some errands today with my espy.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday night with WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3757081


Dearest bibi you look simply stunning!!! Just right amount of everything but still chic and elegant..❤️


----------



## Milosmum0307

Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


----------



## CoCoLover20

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much Cocolover  I don't know if it was chic on my flip flops which might did not match with my brooch or what...hahaha   ( ahen... well...at least those are sparkly though...  lol ) I usually enjoy wearing nicer shoes or heels with my Chanel and actually was wearing Red high heels earlier than this photo...BUT I couldn't walk any loner in my Valentino rock studs sandals ( high heel version - wrong pick into my suitcase  ) in the city at end of the day, so ended up wearing my comfy FF while walking was much faster than driving in crowded theater blocks for Hamilton fever was still there on weekend.....



Lol! shopgirl4cc you are so funny!  I saw the other posts of yours and really adore your style and fun emoji also


----------



## Kendie26

Ljlj said:


> Loving my new tweed oxfords, esp the subtle CCs at the back. [emoji173]️ With reissue grey camera bag.
> Have a great weekend everyone [emoji4]


Cutest, sweetest, most stylin' shoes EVER!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


WOWEE you are a major stunner.....looking absolutely phenomenal in your pics!!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With my boy.. have a great day everyone


ALWAYS so so SO pretty! That smile lights up a room & tPF!  I also like how you do the double/side-by-side pic!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> View attachment 3758582


Our Queen  of chanel REDS!! PERFECT choice to take w/ you to see Hamilton!! Hope you had an amazing time back in NYC! Super Duper proud of you for wearing your brooch (twinsie)....looks awesome on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Jennista said:


> A happy birthday with my most favorite: hydrangeas and the boy


Happy Birthday dea Jennista!! Gorgeous photo & a truly beautiful pairing of your Boy & hydrangeas are my favorite too!


----------



## Steph5487

My SA snapped this picture when we were in shopping the other day


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my boy.. have a great day everyone


I always enjoy looking at your mod shot and this one!
You look so summery, happy and fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> View attachment 3758582


Love the casual chic look and your mini of course ! You could pin two or three brooches 
Is that brooch like the turnlock?



shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE your style sweet Bibi! You look gorgeous!!


Thank you so much for the sweet compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Dearest bibi you look simply stunning!!! Just right amount of everything but still chic and elegant..❤️


Aww thank you sweetie!


----------



## Bibi25260

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


Love both outfits!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> View attachment 3758582



Wow you watched HAMILTON in NYC?!? Awww I am so jelly!! I am so happy for you buddy!! 
You look beautiful as always and I love your city chic with your leggings (?) with sparkle (??) flip flops on your slender legs is way to go in the city!  Hope you're having great time with your fam ( still NYC?)


----------



## Jennista

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Birthday dea Jennista!! Gorgeous photo & a truly beautiful pairing of your Boy & hydrangeas are my favorite too!


Thank you !!!!


----------



## Chanel Paris

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.



Love, love love your style!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> I always enjoy looking at your mod shot and this one!
> You look so summery, happy and fabulous!


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Thank u my dear bibi!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> ALWAYS so so SO pretty! That smile lights up a room & tPF!  I also like how you do the double/side-by-side pic!


❤️❤️❤️❤️ Thank you my kendie!!! Love to hear that I can spread some sunshine at tpf...


----------



## chicnfab

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


Ohh I love both look❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## l.ch.

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


You look amazing in this dress! Very nice!


----------



## l.ch.

Jennista said:


> A happy birthday with my most favorite: hydrangeas and the boy


Happy birthday!


----------



## l.ch.

I needed a lot of help today... first day at work after my vacation.... so I took her with me....


----------



## chicnfab

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3759322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a lot of help today... first day at work after my vacation.... so I took her with me....


Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

@Miss_Dawn  sorry above post didn't highlight your name in red so making sure you saw it. Feel better "deer" foot!!


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> @Miss_Dawn  sorry above post didn't highlight your name in red so making sure you saw it. Feel better "deer" foot!!


@Miss_Dawn  ok clearly i have lost my brain today...oops i meant this to be in our garden thread...sorry for mistakenly posting in my other beloved thread/chanel threads! Sorry gang!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.



I love your style! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


You look so adorable & gorgeous!  I love the black pants with patent jumbo!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Steph5487 said:


> My SA snapped this picture when we were in shopping the other day


What a cute pic of your sweet puppy  I love the gorgeous sheen on your black caviar flap!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Our Queen  of chanel REDS!! PERFECT choice to take w/ you to see Hamilton!! Hope you had an amazing time back in NYC! Super Duper proud of you for wearing your brooch (twinsie)....looks awesome on you!


You're always too sweetie darling friend!!  You're the lady who inspired me to wear my brooch 
Aww.....I came back home but still can't get out the rhythm of Hamilton from my head....


----------



## Poochie231080

On a shopping trip


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the casual chic look and your mini of course ! You could pin two or three brooches
> Is that brooch like the turnlock?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the sweet compliment!




Thank you sooo much sweet Bibi   that's great idea of you and you're a great inspiration of fashion!  , ok next time i hope to remember and get my other brooches out from the boxes 
No this one is exact same size and design in slight different color with our beloved Chanel queen @Kendie26 
I actually own a "turncock" version of CC crystal broach from late 90th. too which is called vintage now. I bought the one so young at that time as new from the boutique...hopefully I can post next time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Wow you watched HAMILTON in NYC?!? Awww I am so jelly!! I am so happy for you buddy!!
> You look beautiful as always and I love your city chic with your leggings (?) with sparkle (??) flip flops on your slender legs is way to go in the city!  Hope you're having great time with your fam ( still NYC?)


Thank you my dear buddy   yeah leggings & sparkle flip flops...
No I came back home...always sad when leave Manhattan..... Hope you had a nice 4th of July and weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3759322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a lot of help today... first day at work after my vacation.... so I took her with me....


So adorable red flap she look like alive to me Oh I get the feeling.....yes Chanel red is the best choice to bring with you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Poochie231080 said:


> On a shopping trip


What a edgy cool flap!  Hope you enjoy the shopping What did you get?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Some photos from last week - What I wore for a day....( brought 5 Chanels for 7 days stay ) was mostly this pattern - Boy in a day / Mini ( red or black ) in the afternoon  / Classic ml flaps ( black or red ) in the evening.....
Thanks so much for letting me share here Dear Chanel lovers ladies & friends, Hope you all are having nice summer & Have a wonderful week ~  

Carefree and duable calfskin chevron boy (old medium) during the day time strolling in the city…



Red caviar mini to broadway area....



Classic m/l flap black caviar to dinner at the roof top restaurant in the evening......( look like silver HW in the pic but its gold HW )


I often changed entire outfit in a day at the hotel.  though I forgot to take some photos of Red M/L & Black caviar mini, also 2 espadrilles during busy strolling 

Sorry for the big post....! Before I would miss to post again.....Thanks so much for letting me share 3 photos at once...


----------



## ElectricONE65

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! Lookin' O-SO-FINE my dear!!! Love it all!


love the colors!!! perfect!


----------



## ElectricONE65

shopgirl4cc said:


> Some photos from last week - What I wore for a day....( brought 5 Chanels for 7 days stay ) was mostly this pattern - Boy in a day / Mini ( red or black ) in the afternoon  / Classic ml flaps ( black or red ) in the evening.....
> Thanks so much for letting me share here Dear Chanel lovers ladies & friends, Hope you all are having nice summer & Have a wonderful week ~
> 
> Carefree and duable calfskin chevron boy (old medium) during the day time strolling in the city…
> View attachment 3759680
> 
> 
> Red caviar mini to broadway area....
> View attachment 3759681
> 
> 
> Classic m/l flap black caviar to dinner at the roof top restaurant in the evening......( look like silver HW in the pic but its gold HW )
> View attachment 3759682
> 
> I often changed entire outfit in a day at the hotel.  though I forgot to take some photos of Red M/L & Black caviar mini, also 2 espadrilles during busy strolling
> 
> Sorry for the big post....! Before I would miss to post again.....Thanks so much for letting me share 3 photos at once...


love your bags, all of them are so pretty.. You've inspired me to travel with a few more bags


----------



## ElectricONE65

chicgirl616 said:


> Out and about with Gabrielle [emoji259]
> View attachment 3757970


Love this!!!!


----------



## ElectricONE65

love2learn said:


> But she's gorgeous and still looks amazing!!  Glad you took this beauty out and enjoyed her today!





GrRoxy said:


> Vintage Chanel. Older than me  I admit I rarely take her out
> 
> View attachment 3757423


Nice. I hope you'll take her out more.  she deserves it (so do you)!!!


----------



## ElectricONE65

1DaySoon said:


> DIY dress
> Via Spiga shoes
> Chanel Cuba collection
> 
> View attachment 3757344


still loving your colors... all so pretty and perfect for summer


----------



## ElectricONE65

imgg said:


> View attachment 3753000
> 
> My classic m/l exotic flap.


This is stunning!  I love the color, wow!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

ElectricONE65 said:


> Nice. I hope you'll take her out more.  she deserves it (so do you)!!!


Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ElectricONE65 said:


> love your bags, all of them are so pretty.. You've inspired me to travel with a few more bags


Thank you ElectricONE65!  Yes take with you and enjoy your beautiful Chanels


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Some photos from last week - What I wore for a day....( brought 5 Chanels for 7 days stay ) was mostly this pattern - Boy in a day / Mini ( red or black ) in the afternoon  / Classic ml flaps ( black or red ) in the evening.....
> Thanks so much for letting me share here Dear Chanel lovers ladies & friends, Hope you all are having nice summer & Have a wonderful week ~
> 
> Carefree and duable calfskin chevron boy (old medium) during the day time strolling in the city…
> View attachment 3759680
> 
> 
> Red caviar mini to broadway area....
> View attachment 3759681
> 
> 
> Classic m/l flap black caviar to dinner at the roof top restaurant in the evening......( look like silver HW in the pic but its gold HW )
> View attachment 3759682
> 
> I often changed entire outfit in a day at the hotel.  though I forgot to take some photos of Red M/L & Black caviar mini, also 2 espadrilles during busy strolling
> 
> Sorry for the big post....! Before I would miss to post again.....Thanks so much for letting me share 3 photos at once...[/QUOTES/


----------



## chicnfab

Poochie231080 said:


> On a shopping trip


This is such a unique piece!!!! Totally matching with your shoes!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

@shopgirl4cc something went wrong to my reply to u... anyways like what I'm saying all your bags are equally beautiful.. i came from winter wonderland as well so if it's summer we make the most out of it! Have a fab summer dear!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Poochie231080

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a edgy cool flap!  Hope you enjoy the shopping What did you get?


Thank you! I was accompanying a dear bestie to pick up her LV bag order, but didn't buy anything this time


----------



## Poochie231080

chicnfab said:


> This is such a unique piece!!!! Totally matching with your shoes!!! ❤️❤️❤️


 Thank you lovely! It's from Daniele Michetti


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> @Miss_Dawn  ok clearly i have lost my brain today...oops i meant this to be in our garden thread...sorry for mistakenly posting in my other beloved thread/chanel threads! Sorry gang!


Hahaha 
Since @Kendie26 sweetheart has tagged me, I shall rise to the challenge.

I had planned to carry my classic flap m/l everyday this week, culminating in a summer party and weekend away on the coming Friday-Monday. However, I hurt my foot and I'm off sick for a few days instead.... So, today my Chanel is off to the doctor with me 

I'm wearing jeans and a black and white Bretton stripe tee. I'd like to wear black Prada flats, or Chanel black/navy heels to complete the outfit but of course I can wear nothing more elegant than flip flops with my poor foot! To complete the all-dressed-up-and-nowhere-to-go uniform, I'm wearing diamond solitaire studs and solitaire necklace, which I wear most days. I feel a bit bleugh but trying to cheer myself up 

Have a nice day, stylish Chanel ladies and lovely @Kendie26


----------



## aime7

shopgirl4cc said:


> Some photos from last week - What I wore for a day....( brought 5 Chanels for 7 days stay ) was mostly this pattern - Boy in a day / Mini ( red or black ) in the afternoon  / Classic ml flaps ( black or red ) in the evening.....
> Thanks so much for letting me share here Dear Chanel lovers ladies & friends, Hope you all are having nice summer & Have a wonderful week ~
> 
> Carefree and duable calfskin chevron boy (old medium) during the day time strolling in the city…
> View attachment 3759680
> 
> 
> Red caviar mini to broadway area....
> View attachment 3759681
> 
> 
> Classic m/l flap black caviar to dinner at the roof top restaurant in the evening......( look like silver HW in the pic but its gold HW )
> View attachment 3759682
> 
> I often changed entire outfit in a day at the hotel.  though I forgot to take some photos of Red M/L & Black caviar mini, also 2 espadrilles during busy strolling
> 
> Sorry for the big post....! Before I would miss to post again.....Thanks so much for letting me share 3 photos at once...


That's amazing.. love all your bags . Am thinking of getting a red mini this season waiting for the reveal of the colour in the forum. So seeing you with your mini is a real inspiration .


----------



## Bibi25260

Poochie231080 said:


> On a shopping trip


You're bag and shoes are different and unique, like them both!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Some photos from last week - What I wore for a day....( brought 5 Chanels for 7 days stay ) was mostly this pattern - Boy in a day / Mini ( red or black ) in the afternoon  / Classic ml flaps ( black or red ) in the evening.....
> Thanks so much for letting me share here Dear Chanel lovers ladies & friends, Hope you all are having nice summer & Have a wonderful week ~
> 
> Carefree and duable calfskin chevron boy (old medium) during the day time strolling in the city…
> View attachment 3759680
> 
> 
> Red caviar mini to broadway area....
> View attachment 3759681
> 
> 
> Classic m/l flap black caviar to dinner at the roof top restaurant in the evening......( look like silver HW in the pic but its gold HW )
> View attachment 3759682
> 
> I often changed entire outfit in a day at the hotel.  though I forgot to take some photos of Red M/L & Black caviar mini, also 2 espadrilles during busy strolling
> 
> Sorry for the big post....! Before I would miss to post again.....Thanks so much for letting me share 3 photos at once...


All are beautiful!


----------



## 1DaySoon

ElectricONE65 said:


> still loving your colors... all so pretty and perfect for summer


thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

Today out and about with good old cerf, belt and classic flats.
The mirror is dirty so it looks like the bag is dirty


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> Since @Kendie26 sweetheart has tagged me, I shall rise to the challenge.
> 
> I had planned to carry my classic flap m/l everyday this week, culminating in a summer party and weekend away on the coming Friday-Monday. However, I hurt my foot and I'm off sick for a few days instead.... So, today my Chanel is off to the doctor with me
> 
> I'm wearing jeans and a black and white Bretton stripe tee. I'd like to wear black Prada flats, or Chanel black/navy heels to complete the outfit but of course I can wear nothing more elegant than flip flops with my poor foot! To complete the all-dressed-up-and-nowhere-to-go uniform, I'm wearing diamond solitaire studs and solitaire necklace, which I wear most days. I feel a bit bleugh but trying to cheer myself up
> 
> Have a nice day, stylish Chanel ladies and lovely @Kendie26


Two classic beauties together, great shot!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Bibi25260 said:


> Two classic beauties together, great shot!


Thank you very much  The roses were from Mr Dawn.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today out and about with good old cerf, belt and classic flats.
> The mirror is dirty so it looks like the bag is dirty
> View attachment 3760108


You always rock Chanel so flawlessly dearest Bibi!  (& the bag doesn't look dirty to me )


----------



## Kendie26

1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Today out and about with good old cerf, belt and classic flats.
> The mirror is dirty so it looks like the bag is dirty
> View attachment 3760108


Love your cardigan... ❤️❤️❤️ the whole outfit ....


----------



## chicnfab

A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## loveydovey35

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.



Gorgeous! Love both looks!


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Always CHIC and always FAB!


----------



## loveydovey35

Steph5487 said:


> My SA snapped this picture when we were in shopping the other day


awwww! so adorable! cuteness overload!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.


Ohhh kendie your beautiful reissue says everything ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chanel Paris

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.



Beautiful! I love this neutral color


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> Always CHIC and always FAB!


.. thanks dear! You're sooo sweetttt ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jereni

FunBagz said:


> At the local brewery with my classic flap. Cheers to bags and beers!
> View attachment 3758462



Amen to that!


----------



## Jereni

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> View attachment 3758582



What a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.



Aw yeah, this bag is so lovely!


----------



## nicole0612

My new Chanel jacket, prior to tailoring in the boutique and worn a few nights ago with my boy.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!


----------



## foonyy

shopgirl4cc said:


> Photos from last Friday night in NYC….Can’t miss HAMILTON....!!!!!  Can’t leave my my old beloved Manhattan without our favorite broadway...
> Hope you lovely Chanel ladies had great 4th of July and having a relaxed Sunday ~
> 
> View attachment 3758581
> 
> 
> Sorry for this bad quality pic -just wanted to share quick ~ Yeah I finally wore my CC brooch by my darling friends words  Thank you my friends @Kendie26 @Bibi25260
> View attachment 3758582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTELgr
> 
> Good matching look great on you, my friend


----------



## Steph5487

loveydovey35 said:


> awwww! so adorable! cuteness overload!


Thanks loveydovey! He comes with every once and awhile and gets spoiled!


----------



## Steph5487

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cute pic of your sweet puppy  I love the gorgeous sheen on your black caviar flap!


Thanks Shopgirl!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.


Beautiful.  It's one of our love too here on TPFer, hehe


----------



## Chanel923

tv_vt1809 said:


> Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!


What a beautiful shot / pic .  Artistically taken


----------



## snowing may

Who can resist cute little Baymax?


----------



## Chanel923

snowing may said:


> Who can resist cute little Baymax?


Omg .... so so cute.  Gotta show my sons.


----------



## snowing may

Chanel923 said:


> Omg .... so so cute.  Gotta show my sons.


Thank you! My daughter gasped too when she saw this!


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> Who can resist cute little Baymax?


Lovely bag... cuteness overload ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Looking great!! Love the pop of the RED


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tv_vt1809 said:


> Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!


What a beautiful photo! So special from Paris!! Big congrats and enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nicole0612 said:


> My new Chanel jacket, prior to tailoring in the boutique and worn a few nights ago with my boy.


Beautiful jacket!! Congrats!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> What a gorgeous red!!!


Thank you Jereni!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> @shopgirl4cc something went wrong to my reply to u... anyways like what I'm saying all your bags are equally beautiful.. i came from winter wonderland as well so if it's summer we make the most out of it! Have a fab summer dear!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you C&F!  No worries! I've got it   You're in Canada?! Must be beautiful there!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aime7 said:


> That's amazing.. love all your bags . Am thinking of getting a red mini this season waiting for the reveal of the colour in the forum. So seeing you with your mini is a real inspiration .


Thank you aime7!!  Oh I am happy to hear my cheerful 14C mini helps something!  Yes red mini is so fun to wear  I can't wait to see others & your reveal of new Red


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> Since @Kendie26 sweetheart has tagged me, I shall rise to the challenge.
> 
> I had planned to carry my classic flap m/l everyday this week, culminating in a summer party and weekend away on the coming Friday-Monday. However, I hurt my foot and I'm off sick for a few days instead.... So, today my Chanel is off to the doctor with me
> 
> I'm wearing jeans and a black and white Bretton stripe tee. I'd like to wear black Prada flats, or Chanel black/navy heels to complete the outfit but of course I can wear nothing more elegant than flip flops with my poor foot! To complete the all-dressed-up-and-nowhere-to-go uniform, I'm wearing diamond solitaire studs and solitaire necklace, which I wear most days. I feel a bit bleugh but trying to cheer myself up
> 
> Have a nice day, stylish Chanel ladies and lovely @Kendie26


Oh no, so sorry hear you were sick...poor you...!  Hope you feel better soon! Your flap is gorgeous with the Red roses


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Today out and about with good old cerf, belt and classic flats.
> The mirror is dirty so it looks like the bag is dirty
> View attachment 3760108


You look beautiful!! I love everything you wear in this pic!  No, not dirty at all, your Cerf look perfect!


----------



## nicole0612

tv_vt1809 said:


> Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!



Super cute!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.


Ohhhh what a beauty Kendie!!!I love your words too Chanel love!


----------



## chicnfab

tv_vt1809 said:


> Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!


Such a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> Who can resist cute little Baymax?


What a cute pic snowing may! great to see you again here!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Looking great!! Love the pop of the RED


Ohh thanks sweeetiieee.. your red is tdf ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you C&F!  No worries! I've got it   You're in Canada?! Must be beautiful there!!


Yes indeed


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Grabbed an easy WOC only in casual beach dress today.....had a pool play date for the kids  It was really hot day.... And...is going to be even worse this week in east coast....  Hope ladies in east stay cool this week....


----------



## Steph5487

Bibi25260 said:


> Today out and about with good old cerf, belt and classic flats.
> The mirror is dirty so it looks like the bag is dirty
> View attachment 3760108


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## nicole0612

shopgirl4cc said:


> Grabbed an easy WOC only in casual beach dress today.....had a pool play date for the kids  It was really hot day.... And...is going to be even worse this week in east coast....  Hope ladies in east stay cool this week....
> View attachment 3760600



Stunning color!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nicole0612 said:


> Stunning color!


Thank you nicole0612!


----------



## snowing may

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cute pic snowing may! great to see you again here!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Each time i see you w/ this glorious red it makes me want a bigger red chanel! Your namesake chicnfab totally suits you dearest!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh kendie your beautiful reissue says everything ❤️❤️❤️❤️





Chanel Paris said:


> Beautiful! I love this neutral color





Jereni said:


> Aw yeah, this bag is so lovely!





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful.  It's one of our love too here on TPFer, hehe





shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhhh what a beauty Kendie!!!I love your words too Chanel love!


Warm Thanks to all of you chanel sweeties! So fun sharing all our chanel loves amongst ourselves here on tPF.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> My new Chanel jacket, prior to tailoring in the boutique and worn a few nights ago with my boy.


WHOA, look at you my pretty!! That jacket is unbelievable!!! Looks fantastic on you & paired w/ your Boy


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!


How could it get any prettier than THAT!! Big Congrats & LOVE for your precious new stunner!


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Who can resist cute little Baymax?


AMAZING pic dearest!! LOVE it! That Vanity case is 1 of my favorites for sure


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Each time i see you w/ this glorious red it makes me want a bigger red chanel! Your namesake chicnfab totally suits you dearest!!


Ohhh thank you... blushing


----------



## yinnie

My newest addition - a beautiful vintage piece [emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.



Love seeing this gorgeous beauty!!


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Just such a gorgeous red!!


----------



## love2learn

tv_vt1809 said:


> Managed to find this little gem in Paris Promply took it out for a stroll!



Beautiful picture with your new WOC[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Grabbed an easy WOC only in casual beach dress today.....had a pool play date for the kids  It was really hot day.... And...is going to be even worse this week in east coast....  Hope ladies in east stay cool this week....
> View attachment 3760600



Love this beautiful shade of red on the WOC[emoji177][emoji177].


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You always rock Chanel so flawlessly dearest Bibi!  (& the bag doesn't look dirty to me )


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the loves of my life () 226 chevron reissue.


Yes clear why: it's a beauty!! And love your dress.


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Love your cardigan... ❤️❤️❤️ the whole outfit ....


Thank you dear!


chicnfab said:


> A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow that red beauty is really popping!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look beautiful!! I love everything you wear in this pic!  No, not dirty at all, your Cerf look perfect!


Thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Grabbed an easy WOC only in casual beach dress today.....had a pool play date for the kids  It was really hot day.... And...is going to be even worse this week in east coast....  Hope ladies in east stay cool this week....
> View attachment 3760600


Oohhh I LOVE that shade of red!! Perfect witt your lovely summer dress.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you sooo much sweet Bibi   that's great idea of you and you're a great inspiration of fashion!  , ok next time i hope to remember and get my other brooches out from the boxes
> No this one is exact same size and design in slight different color with our beloved Chanel queen @Kendie26
> I actually own a "turncock" version of CC crystal broach from late 90th. too which is called vintage now. I bought the one so young at that time as new from the boutique...hopefully I can post next time


Here's a example how I wore two brooches.
Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you sooo much sweet Bibi   that's great idea of you and you're a great inspiration of fashion!  , ok next time i hope to remember and get my other brooches out from the boxes
> No this one is exact same size and design in slight different color with our beloved Chanel queen @Kendie26
> I actually own a "turncock" version of CC crystal broach from late 90th. too which is called vintage now. I bought the one so young at that time as new from the boutique...hopefully I can post next time


And another example. I thought I wore three but I had not much room left for three 
Hope to inspire you to wear more often your brooches and more than one at a time.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes clear why: it's a beauty!! And love your dress.





love2learn said:


> Love seeing this gorgeous beauty!!


You are both so kind...appreciate it/thank you lovies!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Here's a example how I wore two brooches.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> View attachment 3761967





Bibi25260 said:


> And another example. I thought I wore three but I had not much room left for three
> Hope to inspire you to wear more often your brooches and more than one at a time.
> View attachment 3761968


Ah THAT red camera bag!!!! You have definitely inspired me to try more than 1 brooch at a time....i need to play around w/ this a bit. Always love your pics dearest Bibi


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ah THAT red camera bag!!!! You have definitely inspired me to try more than 1 brooch at a time....i need to play around w/ this a bit. Always love your pics dearest Bibi


Well get one camera bag woman!
Very glad to inspire you and others, there's no "rule" on how and how much to wear brooches so have some fun.
Thank you Kendie for your sweet words!


----------



## bunnie159

.... shopping  at Nordstrom yesterday...)))))))


----------



## bh4me

Brought this cutie with me


----------



## Panzanella

It's finally Friday


----------



## Chanel923

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


Beautiful red mini.  Which season is she from?


----------



## Chanel923

Panzanella said:


> It's finally Friday
> 
> View attachment 3762844


Love this so black boy


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


Gorgeous red dear!!


----------



## l.ch.

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


Gasp! I NEED this in my life!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


So incredibly lovely & most GORGEOUS! So nice to "see" you again dear


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> It's finally Friday
> 
> View attachment 3762844


WOW you are looking mighty FABULOUS!!! Terrific look on you Panzanella...your Boy suits you perfectly!


----------



## ManilaMama

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me



This. Is. My. Dream. Mini. 

Leather, color, hardware!! Congrats!!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Bibi25260

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


Cutie? Little gem, love it!!


----------



## Noelleybean

Hey ladies wanted to ask for help I just purchase this WOC yesterday apparently it's for fall winter collection 2017 but I'm not sure about the style because it looks like a cross breed between the WOC and the mini .. please explain the shape ??


----------



## coivcte

Noelleybean said:


> Hey ladies wanted to ask for help I just purchase this WOC yesterday apparently it's for fall winter collection 2017 but I'm not sure about the style because it looks like a cross breed between the WOC and the mini .. please explain the shape ??


I saw this on IG yesterday and really curious. How does it compare to the classic WOC in terms of capacity? Would you say it fits similar amount & can still fit e.g. iphone 7? Does it look good when carried crossbody? Thank you in advance for sharing!


----------



## coivcte

bunnie159 said:


> .... shopping  at Nordstrom yesterday...)))))))


I love everything you are wearing and carrying! May I ask the size of your Classic Flap, looks amazing!!


----------



## MJDaisy

SamRust said:


> This was my look for today, my medallion tote styled with Chanel slingback (love love love these shoes) and a cute old topshop dress !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699557
> View attachment 3699559


I know this post is older but wow I love this! I have a navy medallion and it's one of my most beloved bags! you are rocking it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


LOVE LOVE LOVE your beautiful RED LAMB MINI!! I adore Red especially on LAMBSKIN!!  Lambskin shows better color always!!! 
I guess yours 15B Red lamb mini with rgold HW? She is jewel indeed as Bibi said! Enjoy her dearly forever!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Love this beautiful shade of red on the WOC[emoji177][emoji177].


Thank you so much love2learn!! You're so sweet!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Here's a example how I wore two brooches.
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> View attachment 3761967





Bibi25260 said:


> And another example. I thought I wore three but I had not much room left for three
> Hope to inspire you to wear more often your brooches and more than one at a time.
> View attachment 3761968



COOL!!!! You look gorgeous!! Thanks sooo much for posting your great idea of brooches and wonderful mod shots Bibi!! You're inspiring Chanel lovelies and am sure many ladies here appreciate and will wear more of their brooches / accessories !!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Oohhh I LOVE that shade of red!! Perfect witt your lovely summer dress.


Thank you darling Bibi  Here east coast has been sooooo hot whole week........ i still carry my Chanel everyday though...wish i could run away to cooler city soon hopefully next week...
Hope you're having a nice summer!


----------



## Zucnarf

Not sure if I posted already..
Medium beige


----------



## Chanel Paris

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3763467
> 
> Not sure if I posted already..
> Medium beige



Very pretty


----------



## Chanel Paris

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me



Red. Lambskin. Holy. Grail......I can't breathe


----------



## Zucnarf

Chanel Paris said:


> Very pretty



Thank you [emoji846]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3763467
> 
> Not sure if I posted already..
> Medium beige


You look so pretty with your beige ml flap!! ❤️


----------



## Anisa96

Sculli said:


> Taking my mini out shopping [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3747724


You look so absolutely effortless


----------



## Chanel923

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3763467
> 
> Not sure if I posted already..
> Medium beige


Beautiful dress and bag


----------



## winnipoo

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3763467
> 
> Not sure if I posted already..
> Medium beige



Beautiful! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Panzanella

Chanel923 said:


> Love this so black boy





Kendie26 said:


> WOW you are looking mighty FABULOUS!!! Terrific look on you Panzanella...your Boy suits you perfectly!


Aww thank you! So sweet of you


----------



## Panzanella

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3763467
> 
> Not sure if I posted already..
> Medium beige


Stunning (bag AND dress)!  Now I regret I didn't get one. My SA "found" one (but in SHW) for me last month and I decided to pass for some reasons...


----------



## deb68nc

Love this bag to pieces!! Medium pink chevron


----------



## bh4me

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful red mini.  Which season is she from?


Thank you! It's from 15B. It's been 2 years and I'm still in love 


l.ch. said:


> Gasp! I NEED this in my life!!!!





ManilaMama said:


> This. Is. My. Dream. Mini.
> Leather, color, hardware!! Congrats!!! Enjoy it!!


Thanks much! This is exactly how I felt when I saw it for the first time in the boutique...NEED for sure...lol 



chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous red dear!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Cutie? Little gem, love it!!





Chanel Paris said:


> Red. Lambskin. Holy. Grail......I can't breathe


Thanks ladies!  Definitely a gem! I'm always excited when I take it. I still can't stop staring at it and it's been 2 years. Even my 7 year old boy is mesmerized and wants to touch it...lol 



Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly lovely & most GORGEOUS! So nice to "see" you again dear


Thank you Kendie!  You're sweet and lovely as always  I take a peek once in a while...lol. I hope you are doing well  I'm sure you're fabulous collection has grown even more fab!



shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your beautiful RED LAMB MINI!! I adore Red especially on LAMBSKIN!!  Lambskin shows better color always!!!
> I guess yours 15B Red lamb mini with rgold HW? She is jewel indeed as Bibi said! Enjoy her dearly forever!!!


Yezzz 15B...lambskin is tdf!!! Can't go wrong with lambskin  I have no regrets. Who can say no to this??  I'm still in love with it just like the day I got it.


----------



## bh4me

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3763765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag to pieces!! Medium pink chevron


Just beautiful! It goes so well with your outfit!


----------



## love2learn

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me


Gorgeous


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> It's finally Friday
> 
> View attachment 3762844


Your beautiful Boy looks perfect with your ever so cute dress!!


----------



## bunnie159

coivcte said:


> I love everything you are wearing and carrying! May I ask the size of your Classic Flap, looks amazing!!


thank you, my dear ))))) this is rectangular mini , 8x5x2.5


----------



## love2learn

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3763467
> 
> Not sure if I posted already..
> Medium beige


Wow!!  The beige and ghw looks stunning with your white dress, which looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Panzanella

love2learn said:


> Your beautiful Boy looks perfect with your ever so cute dress!!


Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

A cute cloud mousse cake for dessert with my tiny boy [emoji7]


----------



## cathi




----------



## cathi

Found a great way to protect my wallet inside my Goyard pouch!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so pretty with your beige ml flap!! [emoji173]️


Thank you! I Like this beige color so much!



Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful dress and bag


A little too short dress [emoji51] but thank you [emoji4]



winnipoo said:


> Beautiful! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


thank you dear [emoji257]



Panzanella said:


> Stunning (bag AND dress)!  Now I regret I didn't get one. My SA "found" one (but in SHW) for me last month and I decided to pass for some reasons...


Thank you! I looked so long to find her, I love her [emoji173]️


----------



## Zucnarf

love2learn said:


> Wow!!  The beige and ghw looks stunning with your white dress, which looks amazing on you!!



You are so kind! Thank you for sweet comments [emoji254]


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> COOL!!!! You look gorgeous!! Thanks sooo much for posting your great idea of brooches and wonderful mod shots Bibi!! You're inspiring Chanel lovelies and am sure many ladies here appreciate and will wear more of their brooches / accessories !!!!


Thank you!! 
Hope you'll wear yours more!


shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you darling Bibi  Here east coast has been sooooo hot whole week........ i still carry my Chanel everyday though...wish i could run away to cooler city soon hopefully next week...
> Hope you're having a nice summer!


Thank you but the weather here is really ustable for some weeks


----------



## tv_vt1809

Catching a movie with my lovely WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me



I love this lambskin red! I remember this gold hw was from 2015. I prefer silver hw on red lambskin for my preference though, hope Chanel will make silver hw version again soon.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

BC Jumbo & Espadrilles


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

tv_vt1809 said:


> Catching a movie with my lovely WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


Cute! Hope you enjoy movie. Btw, Which brand is your sunny? Is this new from Chanel? I'm looking for new sunny for myself preferably Chanel and lightweight, and aviator like yours


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

yoyotomatoe said:


> BC Jumbo & Espadrilles
> View attachment 3765052


Perfect matching color!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Grabbed an easy WOC only in casual beach dress today.....had a pool play date for the kids  It was really hot day.... And...is going to be even worse this week in east coast....  Hope ladies in east stay cool this week....
> View attachment 3760600


Beautiful Red!!! I really love this 00V Red of yours the best!! Yep It's been too warm days here indeed..sigh. Hope you're doing well buddy!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Cute! Hope you enjoy movie. Btw, Which brand is your sunny? Is this new from Chanel? I'm looking for new sunny for myself preferably Chanel and lightweight, and aviator like yours


Thanks dear, the sunnies were from Dior  They are definitely my favourite, so lightweight and just go with everything!


----------



## UCDChick08

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3762827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought this cutie with me



She's gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## UCDChick08

Panzanella said:


> It's finally Friday
> 
> View attachment 3762844



Looking great!!


----------



## UCDChick08

tv_vt1809 said:


> Catching a movie with my lovely WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!



Beautiful WOC! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Catching a movie with my lovely WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Out with my mini!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

tv_vt1809 said:


> Thanks dear, the sunnies were from Dior  They are definitely my favourite, so lightweight and just go with everything!


Thats great! Yeah lightweight is definitely an important point! I don't like my heavy sunnies and looking for comfy one now. I'll try to check Dior one too, Thanks!


----------



## bh4me

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous





UCDChick08 said:


> She's gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you! I'm in love with it! 



Chanel7Chanel said:


> I love this lambskin red! I remember this gold hw was from 2015. I prefer silver hw on red lambskin for my preference though, hope Chanel will make silver hw version again soon.


Thanks! You remember well  I said no to my SA at first when she said red because I was looking for black as my first mini but as soon as I saw the pic, I was sold!!! even better irl. I hope you find your perfect combo.


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3764002
> 
> A cute cloud mousse cake for dessert with my tiny boy [emoji7]


Love your boy!  It's nice to have a small bag for an outing.  Your cute little cake looks very yummy!!


----------



## love2learn

tv_vt1809 said:


> Catching a movie with my lovely WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


First picture I've seen with this new beauty in use.  It looks like a fun little piece, but yet so elegant and feminine.  I'm sure you've received many compliments on it.


----------



## love2learn

yoyotomatoe said:


> BC Jumbo & Espadrilles
> View attachment 3765052


BC color is just so stunning!!  Love your espadrilles also


----------



## love2learn

HeartMyMJs said:


> Out with my mini!
> View attachment 3765402


Your mini looks perfect with that ever so cute dress!!  It's hard to tell in the picture though if your mini is  grey or black?  Doesn't really matter because it's gorgeous, but just wondering


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2learn said:


> Your mini looks perfect with that ever so cute dress!!  It's hard to tell in the picture though if your mini is  grey or black?  Doesn't really matter because it's gorgeous, but just wondering



Hi, thank you so much!!  It's black.  I think it's the lighting.  Have a great day!![emoji173]️


----------



## dollychic

Simple get-up to board the plane! 
Love my jacket


----------



## Panzanella

UCDChick08 said:


> Looking great!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> Out with my mini!
> View attachment 3765402


You look gorgeous! Is your mini grey? Either way grey or black I love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous! Is your mini grey? Either way grey or black I love it!



Thank you!!  It's black.  I think it's the lighting.[emoji173]️


----------



## MissMinimalist

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3765649
> 
> Simple get-up to board the plane!
> Love my jacket


Gorgeous jacket!


----------



## Chanel Paris

yoyotomatoe said:


> BC Jumbo & Espadrilles
> View attachment 3765052



Great color match!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my mom just texted me "going to the doctor in style"   i've trained her so well! she won't let me buy her any bags so i buy her SLG's instead. this is the lamb flap wallet with coin section in back


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HeartMyMJs said:


> Out with my mini!
> View attachment 3765402


You look so adorable!! You wear this mini so well  I am happy we're 17C caviar mini twinies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yoyotomatoe said:


> BC Jumbo & Espadrilles
> View attachment 3765052


Your style is very elegant  beautiful color of Chanel classic = beige with black!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tv_vt1809 said:


> Catching a movie with my lovely WOC  Happy Sunday everyone!


Your WOC is lovely indeed Hope you enjoyed a movie with your beauty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cathi said:


> View attachment 3764225


We're Goyard's twinies  I also use this pouch for Chanel classic cardcase in


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126


Very classic and classy!!! Huge LOVE!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Very classic and classy!!! Huge LOVE!!!


Thank you so much for your sweet comment Auvina  LOVE


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so adorable!! You wear this mini so well  I am happy we're 17C caviar mini twinies



Yes twinsies!!!  Thank you so much!![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

My Chanel box tote in Navy.... it is my 'perfect' bag in many ways --- every time I use her I am still amazed on how functional it is:
perfect size for me (tote but not too big so I can easily find stuff inside), have small details that matter (two inside, wide slip pockets perfect for mobile phones, passport and boarding pass), shoulder strap and hand help strap make it easy to carry around, no zipper but a small 'flap' enough to secure the content without being limiting (won't carry in trips with risk of pick pocketing though). Anyway, you can tell I love her!


----------



## luvlux64

Out to lunch with my Classic M/L Lamb [emoji7]



(Very first time out [emoji173]️)


----------



## Chanel Paris

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126



Simply stunning!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your style is very elegant  beautiful color of Chanel classic = beige with black!



Thank you for your kind words [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Phiomega said:


> My Chanel box tote in Navy.... it is my 'perfect' bag in many ways --- every time I use her I am still amazed on how functional it is:
> perfect size for me (tote but not too big so I can easily find stuff inside), have small details that matter (two inside, wide slip pockets perfect for mobile phones, passport and boarding pass), shoulder strap and hand help strap make it easy to carry around, no zipper but a small 'flap' enough to secure the content without being limiting (won't carry in trips with risk of pick pocketing though). Anyway, you can tell I love her!
> View attachment 3766357



That's such a practical looking bag. What colors does it come in? How much did you get it for?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

bunnie159 said:


> thank you, my dear ))))) this is rectangular mini , 8x5x2.5



Love it. Do you know if it comes in red/gold? [emoji16]


----------



## Jereni

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126



These necklaces look so lovely on you!


----------



## love2learn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom just texted me "going to the doctor in style"   i've trained her so well! she won't let me buy her any bags so i buy her SLG's instead. this is the lamb flap wallet with coin section in back
> View attachment 3766106


So cute!!  It's nice that you can share your love of Chanel with your mom.


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126


Stunning!!  The long cc necklace looks perfect with the black sweater!  Love your cc choker too


----------



## love2learn

Phiomega said:


> My Chanel box tote in Navy.... it is my 'perfect' bag in many ways --- every time I use her I am still amazed on how functional it is:
> perfect size for me (tote but not too big so I can easily find stuff inside), have small details that matter (two inside, wide slip pockets perfect for mobile phones, passport and boarding pass), shoulder strap and hand help strap make it easy to carry around, no zipper but a small 'flap' enough to secure the content without being limiting (won't carry in trips with risk of pick pocketing though). Anyway, you can tell I love her!
> View attachment 3766357


Love functional and beautiful bags!!  I also love navy blue.  This one is gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Out to lunch with my Classic M/L Lamb [emoji7]
> View attachment 3766370
> 
> 
> (Very first time out [emoji173]️)


Lunch looks yummy!!  And your CC m/l looks beautiful!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel Paris said:


> Simply stunning!!





Jereni said:


> These necklaces look so lovely on you!





love2learn said:


> Stunning!!  The long cc necklace looks perfect with the black sweater!  Love your cc choker too



Thank you so much for your sweet words lovely ladies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Out to lunch with my Classic M/L Lamb [emoji7]
> View attachment 3766370
> 
> 
> (Very first time out [emoji173]️)



What a fun way for the first time! Love this!Yummy sushi & tempura, sashimi bento box   Your lamb ML is gorgeous and the best beautiful classic


----------



## bunnie159

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love it. Do you know if it comes in red/gold? [emoji16]


Sorry,I do not know ((((( My state does not have any Chanel boutique or department store,and I depend on my SA's....it is so sad....


----------



## TheAnaVega

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love it. Do you know if it comes in red/gold? [emoji16]



I think some of the mini rectangle reds are avail in light gold hardware


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun way for the first time! Love this!Yummy sushi & tempura, sashimi bento box   Your lamb ML is gorgeous and the best beautiful classic



Thanks [emoji8]. I went out shopping with my sis and ended the day with a late lunch [emoji4]. I love how the M/L hangs on my shoulder. I was afraid to drop the chains off my shoulders (I have low shoulders ☹️), as I always do with all my bags. This bag passed the test! I love it [emoji7]. I think comfort is a very big factor aside from fashion [emoji12].


----------



## fashion_junky

It was a turquoise mini kind of day


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom just texted me "going to the doctor in style"   i've trained her so well! she won't let me buy her any bags so i buy her SLG's instead. this is the lamb flap wallet with coin section in back
> View attachment 3766106


That's so sweet... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

fashion_junky said:


> It was a turquoise mini kind of day
> 
> View attachment 3766758


Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126


Ohhh soooo lovely dear ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

luvlux64 said:


> Out to lunch with my Classic M/L Lamb [emoji7]
> View attachment 3766370
> 
> 
> (Very first time out [emoji173]️)


Everything looks good❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Phiomega said:


> My Chanel box tote in Navy.... it is my 'perfect' bag in many ways --- every time I use her I am still amazed on how functional it is:
> perfect size for me (tote but not too big so I can easily find stuff inside), have small details that matter (two inside, wide slip pockets perfect for mobile phones, passport and boarding pass), shoulder strap and hand help strap make it easy to carry around, no zipper but a small 'flap' enough to secure the content without being limiting (won't carry in trips with risk of pick pocketing though). Anyway, you can tell I love her!
> View attachment 3766357


Can't blame you, she's a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## yinnie

Quilted boots - so snug and warm [emoji301]️


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> Out with my mini!
> View attachment 3765402


You look awesome HeartMyMJs!! Great dress & omg what gorgeous hair you have!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3766830
> 
> Quilted boots - so snug and warm [emoji301]️


Perfect boots! But wait, is it snowing there (I see snowman your emoji!)It's hot as heck here so i might be jealous of your weather dear yinnie!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126


So you know I LOVE ALL your chanels & these accessories are no different but you know what i love most?  Your lips!!I should probably be embarrassed to say that but hey, just being honest! You have perfectly shaped lips my sweet friend!! So pretty, classy & sexy you are!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126


Just LOVE everything and looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> So you know I LOVE ALL your chanels & these accessories are no different but you know what i love most?  Your lips!!I should probably be embarrassed to say that but hey, just being honest! You have perfectly shaped lips my sweet friend!! So pretty, classy & sexy you are!!!


Guess what @shopgirl4cc? I was admiring your lips...


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with so black again, the sleeves are not attached to the top but unsure it goes well with tis top. What do you think?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just accessories action today.... J12 Black 33mm Ceramic Watch with diamonds with Classic CC crystal pearl long necklace & matching cc crystal pearl earring / CC crystals short pearl chocker necklace... Sorry for the bad quality photos from the lighting inside the restaurants and store....Just found these photos from 2 months ago...Thanks for letting me share  Hope you Chanel lovelies have a wonderful week ~
> View attachment 3766124
> 
> View attachment 3766125
> 
> View attachment 3766126



Oh buddy You look so beautiful and gorgeous, classy as always!! I truly adore your everything! I mean EVERYTHING!!


----------



## blueshoespinkskies

Vintage Chanel Jumbo over the weekend.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> So you know I LOVE ALL your chanels & these accessories are no different but you know what i love most?  Your lips!!I should probably be embarrassed to say that but hey, just being honest! You have perfectly shaped lips my sweet friend!! So pretty, classy & sexy you are!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Guess what @shopgirl4cc? I was admiring your lips...



LOL @Kendie26 You’re so funny !! I like your character! I felt exact same when saw her pics more than her necklace!  you guys are not alone I adore her lips, not just that, I confess I adore her shiny big eyes and pretty face reminded me of Audrey Hepburn...yep I saw her in person luckily and she's a real,  and that smile....almost heart beat Oh Don’t take me wrong girls, I have my DH almost 20 years married and 2 kids LOL and I know you guys did not mean the way nighter! Well, we all are Chanel lovers who adores beautiful things you know who can resist  Sorry If I embarrassed you my sweet buddy @shopgirl4cc


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> You look awesome HeartMyMJs!! Great dress & omg what gorgeous hair you have!



Thank you!!  You're too kind!![emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

bh4me said:


> Thanks! You remember well  I said no to my SA at first when she said red because I was looking for black as my first mini but as soon as I saw the pic, I was sold!!! even better irl. I hope you find your perfect combo.



Yep I know what you mean!  I had exact same experience with each of my minis unexpectedly, you know that’s what fun and surprises by Chanel. My 13S blue lambskin mini and 14C red caviar mini was just like that. I tried to pass then fell in love with these madly when my SAs showed me. I actually saw 15B red lamb mini at the store that time and passed it for gold hw and was no regret but no offense, I am just silver hw lover  yep i know i am stubborn but  just know what i want for myself and most of all my Chanel has silver hw actually.  I am long term Chanel lover and remember each of seasons reds and my HG lamb red was 2013 13C with silver hw which was got away and i am still kicking myself.  It was my best favorite combo and red in lambskin ever in the Chanel history as far as I remember. Hopefully it will come back the shade and combo near future 

Forgot to share the pics. Here is 13C red lamb classic ml flap which I adore and pics of members posts page 4,  #50, 51, 54
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-m-l-classic-flap-here.635546/page-4


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with so black again, the sleeves are not attached to the top but unsure it goes well with tis top. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3767033



You look great with your cool so black reissue! Reissue is my most favorite Chanel. I love my 3 reissues more than my classic flaps actually.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

fashion_junky said:


> It was a turquoise mini kind of day
> 
> View attachment 3766758


Perfect match with your dress and even iPhone cover!  Is it caviar or lamb? can't tell from pic. It's such a beautiful and perfect color for this weather!


----------



## fashion_junky

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Perfect match with your dress and even iPhone cover!  Is it caviar or lamb? can't tell from pic. It's such a beautiful and perfect color for this weather!



Thank you!!  It is lamb....I really wanted caviar, but they only had it in lamb here in Toronto.  It has held up pretty well so far though....


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!!  It is lamb....I really wanted caviar, but they only had it in lamb here in Toronto.  It has held up pretty well so far though....


Thanks for your reply. Lamb is great and tougher than people think. I also have 4 years old lamb mini 13S bright blue that held well more than expected. Your lamb mini is beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

this past weekend...Gabrielle in action


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Guess what @shopgirl4cc? I was admiring your lips...


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with so black again, the sleeves are not attached to the top but unsure it goes well with tis top. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3767033


Let's not be silly girl, please! EVERYTHING works on you gorgeous gal!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOL @Kendie26 You’re so funny !! I like your character! I felt exact same when saw her pics more than her necklace!  you guys are not alone I adore her lips, not just that, I confess I adore her shiny big eyes and pretty face reminded me of Audrey Hepburn...yep I saw her in person luckily and she's a real,  and that smile....almost heart beat Oh Don’t take me wrong girls, I have my DH almost 20 years married and 2 kids LOL and I know you guys did not mean the way nighter! Well, we all are Chanel lovers who adores beautiful things you know who can resist  Sorry If I embarrassed you my sweet buddy @shopgirl4cc


OMG I ADORE you Chanel7Chanel!! This is so uber sweet of you! I agree & hey I'm happily married too to a fine gent but I so admire ALL of you fine, most beautiful specimens in these fun Chanel threads!!!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> this past weekend...Gabrielle in action


You look INCREDIBLE...just WOW! I think this style was made for you loveydovey!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Th


Kendie26 said:


> You look INCREDIBLE...just WOW! I think this style was made for you loveydovey!!



thank you, my sweet Kendie!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!



Love! gorgeous design.

looking at a Boy or the Coco for my next Chanel purchase, I love this one!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Love! gorgeous design.
> 
> looking at a Boy or the Coco for my next Chanel purchase, I love this one!


Thank you sweetie! Oh, exciting choice for you to make....hard to go wrong on either!! No doubt you'll choose a real beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

blueshoespinkskies said:


> Vintage Chanel Jumbo over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767167


You look truly LOVELY in every sense....your vintage jumbo is ridiculously GORGEOUS....1 of prettiest I've seen lately!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect boots! But wait, is it snowing there (I see snowman your emoji!)It's hot as heck here so i might be jealous of your weather dear yinnie!



Lol Kendie oh how I wish for the warmer weather! It's winter here but luckily Sydney doesn't snow!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!



Love your pleated boy it is seriously a stunner and makes me drool every time I see you take him out!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fashion_junky said:


> It was a turquoise mini kind of day
> 
> View attachment 3766758


You look so pretty in all Toulouse include cute iPhone cover! I love your beautiful mini!


----------



## fashion_junky

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so pretty in all Toulouse include cute iPhone cover! I love your beautiful mini!



Thank you so much!!  I love turquoise, as you can probably tell from my photo .  The colour just makes me happy!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3766830
> 
> Quilted boots - so snug and warm [emoji301]️


We're boots twin!!  I've got mine from BG in NYC in 2015


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> So you know I LOVE ALL your chanels & these accessories are no different but you know what i love most?  Your lips!!I should probably be embarrassed to say that but hey, just being honest! You have perfectly shaped lips my sweet friend!! So pretty, classy & sexy you are!!!



You just made me blush! seriously! Oh my sweetest darling friend, the most fun and funny, smartest girl friend, I love you~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Just LOVE everything and looks gorgeous on you!





Bibi25260 said:


> Guess what @shopgirl4cc? I was admiring your lips...



Awww.....Sweet Bibi,  haha again, you also made me blush...Big hugs & kisses  



Kendie26 said:


>



Oh my....darling girls You guys are soooooo fun and sweet as candy...


----------



## Baglover600

Shopping day


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOL @Kendie26 You’re so funny !! I like your character! I felt exact same when saw her pics more than her necklace!  you guys are not alone I adore her lips, not just that, I confess I adore her shiny big eyes and pretty face reminded me of Audrey Hepburn...yep I saw her in person luckily and she's a real,  and that smile....almost heart beat Oh Don’t take me wrong girls, I have my DH almost 20 years married and 2 kids LOL and I know you guys did not mean the way nighter! Well, we all are Chanel lovers who adores beautiful things you know who can resist  Sorry If I embarrassed you my sweet buddy @shopgirl4cc



 What's going on here GIRLS?! Oh no oh my oh my..... hey M, what did you chat while I was away!?? Yeah you made me embarrassed, you made me blush, you're way too funny!!   Love you too...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> this past weekend...Gabrielle in action


You look fantastic with your new Gabrielle!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


Oh he came back! What a cool special edition Boy!!! He is truly special and so edgy  You wear him always so well!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with so black again, the sleeves are not attached to the top but unsure it goes well with tis top. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3767033


Looks very chic and like it was just meant to go together.  Looks great!!


----------



## love2learn

blueshoespinkskies said:


> Vintage Chanel Jumbo over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767167


Looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## love2learn

loveydovey35 said:


> this past weekend...Gabrielle in action


Love your Gabrielle with both outfits.  That blue/white stripped shirt is ever soooo cute by the way!  I would love your weather right now wherever it is that requires a jacket  It was way too hot here today!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


Your really know how to pair your bags with your outfits. The ever so perfect Boy looks amazing with your dress and sweater.  Love seeing this Boyit's so unique and different.  Very eye catching


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> What's going on here GIRLS?! Oh no oh my oh my..... hey M, what did you chat while I was away!?? Yeah you made me embarrassed, you made me blush, you're way too funny!!   Love you too...


Haha...Sorry my dear.....Love you more 
And Sorry,  I did not mean to hijack this thread...


----------



## Meowwu

I am going to a stage show tonight.  These are part of the ensemble. 

White Chanel lace slingbacks (to go with my black lace top) and hermes 120cm farandole necklace.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I ADORE you Chanel7Chanel!! This is so uber sweet of you! I agree & hey I'm happily married too to a fine gent but I so admire ALL of you fine, most beautiful specimens in these fun Chanel threads!!!



Ahaha  I adore you too Kendie I adore all of classy beautiful ladies and You're a special jewel for us all at Chanel forum here that's for sure


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Ahaha  I adore you too Kendie I adore all of classy beautiful ladies and You're a special jewel for us all at Chanel forum here that's for sure



Well said my friend M, I agree!  I wanted to say from me too my sweetest lady friend @Kendie26 You're truly a special lady  You know how much you're meaning a lots to me,  your positive energy and cheerful fun personality always brighten here up Yes Chanel forum is so lucky to have you here  
Sorry sounds little bit cheesy I know that but that's al true and I am just being honest 
Ok gotta go to bed sweet ladies...Have a sweet dream my lovely riends, from here east coast ~


----------



## yinnie

shopgirl4cc said:


> We're boots twin!!  I've got mine from BG in NYC in 2015



Hello boot twins [emoji112] lol! Do you wear yours often?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Four Seasons in Paris and Eiffel Tower


----------



## l.ch.

Sorry for posting the same bag all the time, but it's my only Chanel item...


----------



## Simplyput

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3768030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting the same bag all the time, but it's my only Chanel item...


Beautiful bag, but I must admit I am laughing at the comment of you posting the picture repeatedly and there is a plausible reason I am laughing at that...[emoji23]


----------



## l.ch.

Thanks!
It's a special bag to me! It symbolizes the time I started taking some care of my self...


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOL @Kendie26 You’re so funny !! I like your character! I felt exact same when saw her pics more than her necklace!  you guys are not alone I adore her lips, not just that, I confess I adore her shiny big eyes and pretty face reminded me of Audrey Hepburn...yep I saw her in person luckily and she's a real,  and that smile....almost heart beat Oh Don’t take me wrong girls, I have my DH almost 20 years married and 2 kids LOL and I know you guys did not mean the way nighter! Well, we all are Chanel lovers who adores beautiful things you know who can resist  Sorry If I embarrassed you my sweet buddy @shopgirl4cc


Wow you met this chic lady?!
He he I'm also very happy in a relationship (with a man) but there's nothing wrong with complimenting a other woman on a beautful feature right?


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You just made me blush! seriously! Oh my sweetest darling friend, the most fun and funny, smartest girl friend, I love you~


Ha, i love when you blush! Love you back+++...how awesome you & sweet @Chanel7Chanel have met


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel7Chanel said:


> You look great with your cool so black reissue! Reissue is my most favorite Chanel. I love my 3 reissues more than my classic flaps actually.


Thank you so much! Actually I only have this reissue, not a fan of flap bags but couldn't resist this one and don't have any classic flaps. But the reissue is my favourite.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Let's not be silly girl, please! EVERYTHING works on you gorgeous gal!!!


Aww thank you for your always sweet words!!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Love your pleated boy it is seriously a stunner and makes me drool every time I see you take him out!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh he came back! What a cool special edition Boy!!! He is truly special and so edgy  You wear him always so well!!





love2learn said:


> Your really know how to pair your bags with your outfits. The ever so perfect Boy looks amazing with your dress and sweater.  Love seeing this Boyit's so unique and different.  Very eye catching





Chanel7Chanel said:


> Ahaha  I adore you too Kendie I adore all of classy beautiful ladies and You're a special jewel for us all at Chanel forum here that's for sure


Kindest thanks to all of you Darlings for your Boy admiration...he is a little hottie!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


Stunning Boy with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Looks very chic and like it was just meant to go together.  Looks great!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning Boy with your lovely outfit!


Thank you my sweet fashionista friend!!


----------



## Tuned83

On way to appt for LO


----------



## deb68nc

Sold my 24 series flap for this 14 series I see the difference in quality in structure and color saturation. Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Red Love....this is season 14B & color is really true red but in pic of me holding her she's more warm toned because of sun outside. Pic of her on stone wall is more true to real color. Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Oh I love love love your garden photos and your red flap is STUNNING!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday night with WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3757081


Bibi you loook SO very chic and elegant!  I am going to shamelessly copy how you styled that sexy top!!!


----------



## Vanana

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3757821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never know the name of this bag but I love the pink


Not sure I can help but I have the pearly pink round mini version of this bag and mine was called circle cc. Such an easy to wear bag and so very sturdy it's one of my knock around bag


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Bibi you loook SO very chic and elegant!  I am going to shamelessly copy how you styled that sexy top!!!


Hi Vanana, how are you? Are you ready with moving house?
Thank you so much! Do you think I've two layers on? It's actually one top: black silk and back & top front are jersey. But hey feel free to wear it this way!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> At the local brewery with my classic flap. Cheers to bags and beers!
> View attachment 3758462


Ohhh life has been running at crazy speed and dragged me along with it lately. Looking at your chanel with beer photo inspires and reminds me that I need to do that pronto!!! Very jelly right now


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Hi Vanana, how are you? Are you ready with moving house?
> Thank you so much! Do you think I've two layers on? It's actually one top: black silk and back & top front are jersey. But hey feel free to wear it this way!


Hahaha I thought it was 2 pieces!!! Yes I have some lace top that I love but just sometimes feel hesitant to wear as I find them a bit too sexy for casual for me. Your top is sexy but versatile. I will need to find a top like yours (white part) with similar cut and nice fit so I can copy your look. 

Move is done but dealing with lots of fixes and remodeling need to be done before I can get to the fun part of where I see it should be. It will be a little while but it's heading slowly in the right direction (hence my ability to browse this forum again)


----------



## Vanana

Milosmum0307 said:


> Me with my Boy at a wedding yesterday.  I was still wearing the striped day dress I wore to the ceremony.  I was supposed to change into a black evening dress for the reception, which would have made more sense with my black bag, but I didn't have a chance to do so.  The second photo was taken a couple of weeks ago before heading out to celebrate my birthday with dinner at Jean Georges.  I was carrying my patent jumbo double flap.


How gorgeous do you look?!?! Hope you had a fantastic time and a happy birthday


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> My SA snapped this picture when we were in shopping the other day


Hate to tell you this, but I think your puppy looks like it wants its own flapbag too...


----------



## Vanana

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3759322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a lot of help today... first day at work after my vacation.... so I took her with me....


I have the black version and it's definitely one of my cheer me up fun bags. Nice call on using this one to transition back to work


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Some photos from last week - What I wore for a day....( brought 5 Chanels for 7 days stay ) was mostly this pattern - Boy in a day / Mini ( red or black ) in the afternoon  / Classic ml flaps ( black or red ) in the evening.....
> Thanks so much for letting me share here Dear Chanel lovers ladies & friends, Hope you all are having nice summer & Have a wonderful week ~
> 
> Carefree and duable calfskin chevron boy (old medium) during the day time strolling in the city…
> View attachment 3759680
> 
> 
> Red caviar mini to broadway area....
> View attachment 3759681
> 
> 
> Classic m/l flap black caviar to dinner at the roof top restaurant in the evening......( look like silver HW in the pic but its gold HW )
> View attachment 3759682
> 
> I often changed entire outfit in a day at the hotel.  though I forgot to take some photos of Red M/L & Black caviar mini, also 2 espadrilles during busy strolling
> 
> Sorry for the big post....! Before I would miss to post again.....Thanks so much for letting me share 3 photos at once...


I hope you and your lovely Chanel's had a wonderful visit!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> A pop of colour on a gloomy afternoon... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Just wow! Lovely outfit and all the saturated colors in this photo just "pops"!


----------



## Vanana

snowing may said:


> Who can resist cute little Baymax?


That's awesome!!! I love baymax


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


Absolutely gorgeous!!! I really adore your Boy and it looks so perfect on you, sweetest K!!! Love all your shots with garden background!!!


----------



## Auvina15

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3768181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my 24 series flap for this 14 series I see the difference in quality in structure and color saturation. Thanks for letting me share..


So beautiful!!! Chanel's old days caviar is superb!!!


----------



## blueshoespinkskies

Kendie26 said:


> You look truly LOVELY in every sense....your vintage jumbo is ridiculously GORGEOUS....1 of prettiest I've seen lately!


Thanks! It's new and I love it!!


----------



## Tuned83

My 5 month old baby girl already handsy with my Chanel. She has great taste


----------



## loveydovey35

love2learn said:


> Love your Gabrielle with both outfits.  That blue/white stripped shirt is ever soooo cute by the way!  I would love your weather right now wherever it is that requires a jacket  It was way too hot here today!


Thank you! North Shore, Lake Superior, we went up to Grand Marais, by the Canadian border last weekend. Back to the heat in South Florida ;-(


----------



## loveydovey35

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3768030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting the same bag all the time, but it's my only Chanel item...



It is gorgeous! what a lovely color! Just beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> Well said my friend M, I agree!  I wanted to say from me too my sweetest lady friend @Kendie26 You're truly a special lady  You know how much you're meaning a lots to me,  your positive energy and cheerful fun personality always brighten here up Yes Chanel forum is so lucky to have you here
> Sorry sounds little bit cheesy I know that but that's al true and I am just being honest
> Ok gotta go to bed sweet ladies...Have a sweet dream my lovely riends, from here east coast ~



I agree! Kendie and you, Shopgirl4cc, make this forum so much fun!


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look fantastic with your new Gabrielle!



Thank you, sweet @shopgirl4cc!


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with so black again, the sleeves are not attached to the top but unsure it goes well with tis top. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3767033



I like the outfit, Bibi, the handbag is so lovely. I saw one at my local boutique and have been debating between the Coco handle, a new Boy, or a re-issue. Then again, there was a gorgeous classic double flap in a beautiful beige with gold hardware that won me over. So many bags, but I can only have one. Maybe I need to stop buying shoes and focus on handbags!


----------



## MaryJoe84

The outfit from my sister's wedding last Saturday - the dark green dress combined with black Pigalle Louboutins and the all black Chevron Mini


----------



## loveydovey35

MaryJoe84 said:


> The outfit from my sister's wedding last Saturday - the dark green dress combined with black Pigalle Louboutins and the all black Chevron Mini



the all black is lovely, the dress is stunning and you look amazing!


----------



## Sandra.AT

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3768181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my 24 series flap for this 14 series I see the difference in quality in structure and color saturation. Thanks for letting me share..



it looks so beautiful could you please explain me the difference ? is the newer caviar now better and more shinier or is the older caviar better? i don't know what 24/14 series means
i'm considering buying one and the SA told me that the jumbo caviar is now more shinier but i don't know since when..


----------



## MaryJoe84

loveydovey35 said:


> the all black is lovely, the dress is stunning and you look amazing!



thank you so much


----------



## Sandra.AT

i can't wait till i get my dream bag chanel flap bag jumbo caviarr gold hw. .. i like also the boy but i think i love the flap bag more.. i just find the noise from the chain really funny.. will it get less noisier?
	

		
			
		

		
	




this is an older photo (before the price increase) and the caviar doesn't look as shiny as the jumbo which i tries on last week.. did anyone notice that the caviar is now shinier?
View attachment 3768477


----------



## loveydovey35

Sandra.AT said:


> i can't wait till i get my dream bag chanel flap bag jumbo caviarr gold hw. .. i like also the boy but i think i love the flap bag more.. i just find the noise from the chain really funny.. will it get less noisier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768429
> View attachment 3768432



The classic Jumbo looks fabulous, the size of the Boy is throwing me off, but you look great with the Jumbo. I have the same bag and the chains do get less noisy as time goes on, I think the leather gets "softer."


----------



## MaryJoe84

loveydovey35 said:


> this past weekend...Gabrielle in action



Fabulous!


----------



## Sandra.AT

loveydovey35 said:


> The classic Jumbo looks fabulous, the size of the Boy is throwing me off, but you look great with the Jumbo. I have the same bag and the chains do get less noisy as time goes on, I think the leather gets "softer."



thank you  did you notice that the caviar is now shinier? i tried on the m/l one in mai and it didn't look so shiny like the jumbo.. the SA mentioned that they made the caviar more shinier but i forgot to ask when they changed it


----------



## loveydovey35

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you  did you notice that the caviar is now shinier? i tried on the m/l one in mai and it didn't look so shiny like the jumbo.. the SA mentioned that they made the caviar more shinier but i forgot to ask when they changed it


I didn't notice, I bought mine in December of 2016 as a bday present to myself, I will take another look next time I am in the boutique.


----------



## l.ch.

Caught in the rain going home after post-work drinks! I took the bus for two stops only to avoid getting more rain on her! But my precious looks good!


----------



## l.ch.

Tuned83 said:


> On way to appt for LO


I so love this bag...


----------



## MaryJoe84

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3768628
> 
> Caught in the rain going home after post-work drinks! I took the bus for two stops only to avoid getting more rain on her! But my precious looks good!


Yes, the rain didn't harm her  sometimes Chanel bags are indeed more durable than we think


----------



## loveydovey35

Pic taken over the weekend with my O pouch with tassel, which you cant see on this picture. Fun bag, but I think it was the wrong bag for this outfit...


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

MaryJoe84 said:


> The outfit from my sister's wedding last Saturday - the dark green dress combined with black Pigalle Louboutins and the all black Chevron Mini


MaryJoe, How's Germany today? Great to see you again here! Great to see so black chevron mini again as well! you really have great collection!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow you met this chic lady?!
> He he I'm also very happy in a relationship (with a man) but there's nothing wrong with complimenting a other woman on a beautful feature right?





Kendie26 said:


> Ha, i love when you blush! Love you back+++...how awesome you & sweet @Chanel7Chanel have met



Yep, We really met in person Purse forum rocks and brought us a chance. And again I confess....honestly I've never had a crush on a woman in my life like that before so who knows what the future holds...you ladies also never know,  He he Watch out ladies


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much! Actually I only have this reissue, not a fan of flap bags but couldn't resist this one and don't have any classic flaps. But the reissue is my favourite.


Same, I prefer reissue over the classic flap. You have the best reissue, a coolest so black and chevron,  Great choice!


----------



## KittyKat65

Bellini and WOC in Venice


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh I love love love your garden photos and your red flap is STUNNING!


Hi Hi Hi my beauty!! SO wonderful "seeing" you...been thinking of you & channeling you good vibes! Kind thanks girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! I really adore your Boy and it looks so perfect on you, sweetest K!!! Love all your shots with garden background!!!


Hello sweet friend!!! Thank you girl....i do love my Boy. I saw my SA today (the one who immediately grabbed & put aside this Boy when it came in...she thought I'd like him) & i told her i actually don't want another Boy because i want "him" to remain super special as my only one. That probably sounds so silly of me!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> I agree! Kendie and you, Shopgirl4cc, make this forum so much fun!


Way, way, WAY too kind/thoughtful of you dearest loveydovey...& to ALL of you uber sweet chanel lovers!It truly is an honor to be amongst all of you! Salute!


----------



## Kendie26

MaryJoe84 said:


> The outfit from my sister's wedding last Saturday - the dark green dress combined with black Pigalle Louboutins and the all black Chevron Mini


Looking so classy & pretty! That green dress is such a pretty & unique color. Hope you all had a perfect, lovely day at the wedding!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Pic taken over the weekend with my O pouch with tassel, which you cant see on this picture. Fun bag, but I think it was the wrong bag for this outfit...


What a fun, chic outfit! I totally DIG it! Flower power + pouch - YES!


----------



## Kendie26

Sandra.AT said:


> i can't wait till i get my dream bag chanel flap bag jumbo caviarr gold hw. .. i like also the boy but i think i love the flap bag more.. i just find the noise from the chain really funny.. will it get less noisier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768429
> View attachment 3768432
> 
> this is an older photo (before the price increase) and the caviar doesn't look as shiny as the jumbo which i tries on last week.. did anyone notice that the caviar is now shinier?
> View attachment 3768477


You look great w/ both! I totally LOVE the jumbo classic flap on you


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Just wow! Lovely outfit and all the saturated colors in this photo just "pops"!


Ohh thanks van!!! It's nice to hear from you again ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Arielgal

Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤


----------



## CC collection

[emoji299]️ rain rain go away... come again another day. Freaking scary to wet my denim tote  [emoji23]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweet friend!!! Thank you girl....i do love my Boy. I saw my SA today (the one who immediately grabbed & put aside this Boy when it came in...she thought I'd like him) & i told her i actually don't want another Boy because i want "him" to remain super special as my only one. That probably sounds so silly of me!


Indeed, he deserves that one special spot, "the one and only"!!!


----------



## l.ch.

loveydovey35 said:


> Pic taken over the weekend with my O pouch with tassel, which you cant see on this picture. Fun bag, but I think it was the wrong bag for this outfit...


What a lovely bag! I like the size! And your dress is fantastic!


----------



## DesignerNewbie09

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3769003


Love the size of that bag!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3769003


Very beautiful bag and lovely outfit!!! Somehow I thought the 227 size is really big but it's not that big, looks great on you!!! Is it navy? Love it!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kendie26 said:


> You look great w/ both! I totally LOVE the jumbo classic flap on you


thank you I can´t wait till I get her .. I hope I can get her in the next two weeks


----------



## Zoe C

Long weekend in Oslo with my lovely mini


----------



## Arielgal

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful bag and lovely outfit!!! Somehow I thought the 227 size is really big but it's not that big, looks great on you!!! Is it navy? Love it!!!


Thank you! 227 is quite big but as it is light n less boxy than jumbo, I think can still pull it off!  It's a preloved metally navy from 2008  . It's a chameleon. Looks like a steel blue. In the sun, the blue sparkles, but indoors, more navy .


----------



## Arielgal

DesignerNewbie09 said:


> Love the size of that bag!!!


Thank you! It's a practical size for day n everyday carry.


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3769003


Looking super cute girl!! I remember when you got your 227....that color is SO AMAZING, the metallic navy!!


----------



## ivenoidea

Hi all! I purchased this from VC, without really paying attention! The chain is smaller than i anticipated, my fault i guess.... But can anyone help me as I want to sell it on.... I need to know what the style is called. Its made of fabric, and the CC logo is hallmarked. The advert stated WOC, but this doesnt look like the Chanel wocs i know of, the label from VC says Sacs a Main, but the VC advert also states Sac Baguette.... You can tell im new to Chanel and have no idea. The code inside shows it as being a 1981-1991 manufactured item. Chain length is 94cm, handbag size is 19cm x 13cm.

Really hope you can help x


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Looking super cute girl!! I remember when you got your 227....that color is SO AMAZING, the metallic navy!!



Thank you, dearest Kendie! . When I saw her, the steel gray blue colour reminds me so much of your grey flap! I know that it will make the most beautiful neutral!  

Like you, i love neutrals too...even if some are light colour...but they are oh-so-elegant n classy n feminine! ❤❤❤


----------



## yinnie

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3768257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 month old baby girl already handsy with my Chanel. She has great taste



I'm melting from the cuteness of those hands and feet! I have a little 5 month old too (little boy), they grow up so quickly!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

l.ch. said:


> What a lovely bag! I like the size! And your dress is fantastic!


Thank you, Lch!


----------



## loveydovey35

CC collection said:


> [emoji299]️ rain rain go away... come again another day. Freaking scary to wet my denim tote  [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769035



Oh no! I searched desperately for the Deuville in the denim but could not find it, ended up getting it in red, and yes, the rain does leave small little marks on it


----------



## loveydovey35

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3769003



Gorgeous! looks fantastic with your outfit, great choice! bring it out more often, its stunning.


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> What a fun, chic outfit! I totally DIG it! Flower power + pouch - YES!



 thanks sweet Kendie.


----------



## Arielgal

loveydovey35 said:


> Gorgeous! looks fantastic with your outfit, great choice! bring it out more often, its stunning.



Thanks loveydovey . I surely will cos she's no baby (being in distressed calf) 

She n my recent Bal purchases are my to-go for casual, worry-free, everyday bags! ❤❤❤

Also, I love your Gabrielle! You wear it well..were you on holiday? The Gabrielle style looks so easy to carry n great for looking chic on getaways. You also have a great wide smile, just like dear @chicnfab ! Keep smiling!


----------



## loveydovey35

Arielgal said:


> Thanks loveydovey . I surely will cos she's no baby (being in distressed calf)
> 
> She n my recent Bal purchases are my to-go for casual, worry-free, everyday bags! ❤❤❤
> 
> Also, I love your Gabrielle! You wear it well..were you on holiday? The Gabrielle style looks so easy to carry n great for looking chic on getaways. You also have a great wide smile, just like dear @chicnfab ! Keep smiling!


Hello @Arielgal, I do love your beautiful handbag. Thank you on the compliments regarding the Gabrielle, yes, we were on Holiday in the North Shore, Grand Marais, by the Canadian border. Gorgeous weather, cool during the night, sunny and bright during the day. As a Florida girl it got too cool for me so i wore a light jacket, the locals were sweating!


----------



## LovingLV81

Took this while in line at sizzler lol [emoji23]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MaryJoe84 said:


> The outfit from my sister's wedding last Saturday - the dark green dress combined with black Pigalle Louboutins and the all black Chevron Mini


I love the color combo of dark green with black!  Congratulation to your sister! Hope you had a wonderful time at the wedding Oh.... you could stand for ours in CL Pigalle at wedding..that's amazing! I cannot do on my CL more than 3 hours...haha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> Pic taken over the weekend with my O pouch with tassel, which you cant see on this picture. Fun bag, but I think it was the wrong bag for this outfit...


What a fun floral dress!!  You look great loveydovey!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> I hope you and your lovely Chanel's had a wonderful visit!


Thank you Vanana  Yes I had an amazing week in my old believed city Manhattan I miss... 
Hope you're having a wonderful week


----------



## Tuned83

yinnie said:


> I'm melting from the cuteness of those hands and feet! I have a little 5 month old too (little boy), they grow up so quickly!!!


They do! She completely loves the jangling of my boy bag strap.  She's my first so everything is new for me and DH. A handful and a blessing. Congrats on ur little boy. I'm sure u like me r trying to slow down your mat leave!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> I agree! Kendie and you, Shopgirl4cc, make this forum so much fun!



Oh you're such a sweet lady,  loveydovey...too sweet! YOU all are making this forum so beautiful with your amazing Chanels and sweetest hearts always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3768257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 month old baby girl already handsy with my Chanel. She has great taste



Awww.....what an adorable pic.... those tiny chubby feet is the cutest things babies have


----------



## MaryJoe84

Chanel7Chanel said:


> MaryJoe, How's Germany today? Great to see you again here! Great to see so black chevron mini again as well! you really have great collection!


Thank you so much  in Germany everything's fine, we have fantastic summer weather - even a bit too hot  Hope you're fine as well! Yes, it was the perfect occasion to take out my black beauty again


----------



## shopgirl4cc

KittyKat65 said:


> View attachment 3768854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellini and WOC in Venice



Your photo look beautiful like a framed picture  Have a wonderful time in best city Venice!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Kendie26 said:


> Looking so classy & pretty! That green dress is such a pretty & unique color. Hope you all had a perfect, lovely day at the wedding!


Thank you so much for your lovely words  Yes, I love the colour of this dress, too - so beautiful! It was a perfect day in every way  it was a day we will remember for years and years to come


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Zoe C said:


> Long weekend in Oslo with my lovely mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769209


The best weekend bag! Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## MaryJoe84

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love the color combo of dark green with black!  Congratulation to your sister! Hope you had a wonderful time at the wedding Oh.... you could stand for ours in CL Pigalle at wedding..that's amazing! I cannot do on my CL more than 3 hours...haha



Thank you  It was a perfect day in every way  and haha,  I know what you mean - I wore the Pigalle as long as I could but late in the evening/early night I had to switch shoes and I put on ballerinas - too much dancing


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> Hello boot twins [emoji112] lol! Do you wear yours often?


Hi yinnie~  No, unfortunately I did not wear my boots so often but still love them mostly wore mine in raining weather fall season. How is weather in your city now? Here is the hottest summer arrived and i just feel like worn out already..... Hope you enjoy your nice seasons


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3768012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768021
> 
> 
> Four Seasons in Paris and Eiffel Tower


 Beautiful pics!! Enjoy wonderful vacation in Paris!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3768030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting the same bag all the time, but it's my only Chanel item...



What a fun color Chanel!! love wearing your beautiful bag dairy is the best wonderful thing - Your Chanel is lucky to have such a loving owner


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Yep, We really met in person Purse forum rocks and brought us a chance. And again I confess....honestly I've never had a crush on a woman in my life like that before so who knows what the future holds...you ladies also never know,  He he Watch out ladies


You, Again, Lady M! LOL!! You're too funny and always joking!!! ....what? wait, just joking, right...?!?!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3768181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my 24 series flap for this 14 series I see the difference in quality in structure and color saturation. Thanks for letting me share..



Beautiful caviar ML flap!  I totally understand what you mean on the quality as I am very picky myself especially for puffiness on the quilts and sheen, structure when comes to my Chanel.  Luckily I've been satisfied with all of mine perfectly, But probably I would do the same like you did if i wasn't satisfied. Your flap look beautiful and your effort is well worth it  Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## terri w

My flap with my birthday cupcakes!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555


Happy Birthday terri  
What a fun & sweet picture! Who did the amazing job on cupcake?


----------



## Kendie26

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555


OMG YAY!! THE cutest, prettiest, most special cupcakes EVER!!!! LOVE this! Oh, & obviously your bag too! Major Happy Birthday & many, many more!


----------



## Zoe C

shopgirl4cc said:


> The best weekend bag! Have a wonderful weekend



Yes, it is! Thanks!!


----------



## terri w

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy Birthday terri
> What a fun & sweet picture! Who did the amazing job on cupcake?



A local baker [emoji6]


----------



## terri w

Kendie26 said:


> OMG YAY!! THE cutest, prettiest, most special cupcakes EVER!!!! LOVE this! Oh, & obviously your bag too! Major Happy Birthday & many, many more!



Thank you [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## luvlux64

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555



Love this! [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji7] Happy Birthday, Darling! [emoji512][emoji122][emoji324]


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3769003


stunning bag and legsssss  trying to catch up coz I'm Mia this past few days/weeks.. looks like you can put a lot on your beautiful bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Thanks loveydovey . I surely will cos she's no baby (being in distressed calf)
> 
> She n my recent Bal purchases are my to-go for casual, worry-free, everyday bags! ❤❤❤
> 
> Also, I love your Gabrielle! You wear it well..were you on holiday? The Gabrielle style looks so easy to carry n great for looking chic on getaways. You also have a great wide smile, just like dear @chicnfab ! Keep smiling!


Thanks for the shout out my dearest @Arielgal


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> this past weekend...Gabrielle in action


Lovely outfits and of course your bag ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


Ohh so elegant and chic... love the unique boy you have ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3768030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting the same bag all the time, but it's my only Chanel item...


Such a cutie ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3768181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my 24 series flap for this 14 series I see the difference in quality in structure and color saturation. Thanks for letting me share..


Love your dress/skirt with your flap❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> Pic taken over the weekend with my O pouch with tassel, which you cant see on this picture. Fun bag, but I think it was the wrong bag for this outfit...


Sooo in love with your dress❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

KittyKat65 said:


> View attachment 3768854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellini and WOC in Venice


Beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3769489
> 
> 
> Took this while in line at sizzler lol [emoji23]


Cute ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555


Happy birthday... cuteness overload ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> You, Again, Lady M! LOL!! You're too funny and always joking!!! ....what? wait, just joking, right...?!?!


Sweetie, you know It's not a joke. yep i had a crush on you when i met you. I know I'm totally teasing you in public here LOL Well, don't get me wrong i have my DH and kids. Just different kind of love.....Hey We all love Chanel and beautiful things so why not, there's no rule between us here hehe


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555



Cool pic! sophisticated white & black  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Thanks for the shout out my dearest @Arielgal



I love your beautiful smile n your fave beige GST! I also went missing a few weeks...lol..cos i crossed over to Balenciaga ...now catching up on others' lovely Chanel goodies! ❤❤❤


----------



## yinnie

Morning in the park with the kids


----------



## FancyPants77

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555



Gorgeous! And what cute cupcakes! Happy birthday


----------



## terri w

luvlux64 said:


> Love this! [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji7] Happy Birthday, Darling! [emoji512][emoji122][emoji324]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## terri w

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Cool pic! sophisticated white & black  Happy Birthday!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Tuned83

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww.....what an adorable pic.... those tiny chubby feet is the cutest things babies have


Thank you!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> I love your beautiful smile n your fave beige GST! I also went missing a few weeks...lol..cos i crossed over to Balenciaga ...now catching up on others' lovely Chanel goodies! ❤❤❤


I miss you too my dearest @Arielgal .. I'm having a LV fever which is my first love ❤️❤️❤️❤️  ... super fun reveals with lots of red,I'm drooling


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> Sooo in love with your dress❤️❤️❤️



Thank you, Chicnfab, I recently found the Alexis brand, check them out, they have such amazing pieces, great quality, fun, chic and they don't kill the bank!


----------



## loveydovey35

terri w said:


> My flap with my birthday cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 3769555



Happy birthday! Wishing you many more years of health and joy! What an awesome idea, so adorable!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with white eyelet dress ❤️ TGIF!


----------



## loveydovey35

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3770834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with white eyelet dress ❤️ TGIF!



Beautiful color! lovely outfit.


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you, Chicnfab, I recently found the Alexis brand, check them out, they have such amazing pieces, great quality, fun, chic and they don't kill the bank!


That's what I want!!!! Thank you! I miss all of u here.... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3770834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with white eyelet dress ❤️ TGIF!


Both my faves! Pink and white ❤️❤️ Lovely outfit with your mini ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tv_vt1809

Haven't used this jumbo in a long time! I'm pairing it with a feminine combo today and channelling my inner Carrie Bradshaw with this long flowy skirt


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> Both my faves! Pink and white ❤️❤️ Lovely outfit with your mini ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you Chicnfab!


----------



## Vanana

Went furniture shopping last week with my small So Black boy bag and encountered the "coco" table. I figure the two must take a friendly photo together.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3770834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with white eyelet dress ❤️ TGIF!


The dark pink mini looks soooooo pretty against a white dress!!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Went furniture shopping last week with my small So Black boy bag and encountered the "coco" table. I figure the two must take a friendly photo together.
> View attachment 3770981


Awesome combo! Are u getting the table?


----------



## Vanana

Since I've not posted for a while, I'll add a couple of recent in action shots 

Spring runway blue boy with rainbow hardware in old medium (pls excuse the dirty mirror)
Sapphire blue velvet reissue 225 (various photos to show the deep vibrant sapphire blue color that I love so much )
Fall Act 1 dark red caviar mini w/SHW (under natural sunlight from under the bathroom's skylight window. it's a rich darker shade when under indoor low lighting)


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awesome combo! Are u getting the table?


Oh I was tempted for sure but DH is not as much of a die hard fan as I am so in consideration of others in family, I had to temper my enthusiasm


----------



## chicnfab

I really miss you all beautiful chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️
Today is such a lovely day with my pink chevron flap Have a great day everyone


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Went furniture shopping last week with my small So Black boy bag and encountered the "coco" table. I figure the two must take a friendly photo together.
> View attachment 3770981


I love both... would like to take that home with me ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3770834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with white eyelet dress ❤️ TGIF!


GORGEOUS combo!! WOW


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> I really miss you all beautiful chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️
> Today is such a lovely day with my pink chevron flap Have a great day everyone


Ahhhhhh you are once again too precious for words....what a beautiful dress/outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Since I've not posted for a while, I'll add a couple of recent in action shots
> 
> Spring runway blue boy with rainbow hardware in old medium (pls excuse the dirty mirror)
> Sapphire blue velvet reissue 225 (various photos to show the deep vibrant sapphire blue color that I love so much )
> Fall Act 1 dark red caviar mini w/SHW (under natural sunlight from under the bathroom's skylight window. it's a rich darker shade when under indoor low lighting)
> 
> View attachment 3770989
> View attachment 3770990
> View attachment 3770991
> View attachment 3770992
> View attachment 3770993
> View attachment 3770994


GASP!!!! That white blouse...omg LOVE!! Everything is AMAZING as typical w/ you!


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Haven't used this jumbo in a long time! I'm pairing it with a feminine combo today and channelling my inner Carrie Bradshaw with this long flowy skirt


YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!! What a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


Just beautiful!  I was just thinking about this bag this morning and when you're going to put it in action again.  Craving satisfied, Kendie.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


this one is truly beautiful. looks almost rose gold. i love it


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh you are once again too precious for words....what a beautiful dress/outfit!


Thank you my kindest kendie!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


That's  really a chameleon! Lovely reissue!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


This is breathtaking, I love everything of these shots!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Since I've not posted for a while, I'll add a couple of recent in action shots
> 
> Spring runway blue boy with rainbow hardware in old medium (pls excuse the dirty mirror)
> Sapphire blue velvet reissue 225 (various photos to show the deep vibrant sapphire blue color that I love so much )
> Fall Act 1 dark red caviar mini w/SHW (under natural sunlight from under the bathroom's skylight window. it's a rich darker shade when under indoor low lighting)
> 
> View attachment 3770989
> View attachment 3770990
> View attachment 3770991
> View attachment 3770992
> View attachment 3770993
> View attachment 3770994


Love all of them!!!! That BOY..... oh my...


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> I really miss you all beautiful chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️
> Today is such a lovely day with my pink chevron flap Have a great day everyone


Very beautiful....and I love your dress too!!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> I love both... would like to take that home with me ❤️❤️❤️


Glad you like them! thought it would be a fun shot. You already have an amazing chanel collection that goes really well with your style and wardrobe (and that signature smile!).  I would say though that table seriously is tempting. apparently it's a whole collection with coffee tables, side tables, etc.


----------



## yinnie

Night out last night (left hubby and kids at home!!!!) with my reissue and caviar flats


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Glad you like them! thought it would be a fun shot. You already have an amazing chanel collection that goes really well with your style and wardrobe (and that signature smile!).  I would say though that table seriously is tempting. apparently it's a whole collection with coffee tables, side tables, etc.


Ohhh thank you my dear van!!!its a fun shot for sure!!  I'm gonna show that table to my hubby for Christmas gift hint lol take care!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Since I've not posted for a while, I'll add a couple of recent in action shots
> 
> Spring runway blue boy with rainbow hardware in old medium (pls excuse the dirty mirror)
> Sapphire blue velvet reissue 225 (various photos to show the deep vibrant sapphire blue color that I love so much )
> Fall Act 1 dark red caviar mini w/SHW (under natural sunlight from under the bathroom's skylight window. it's a rich darker shade when under indoor low lighting)
> 
> View attachment 3770989
> View attachment 3770990
> View attachment 3770991
> View attachment 3770992
> View attachment 3770993
> View attachment 3770994


You're nailing it!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful....and I love your dress too!!!


Thanks my dear!! I'm loving the trends right now it's soooo meee


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3771635
> 
> Night out last night (left hubby and kids at home!!!!) with my reissue and caviar flats


I desperately want your shoes!! Obviously you know i adore your reissue too!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Just beautiful!  I was just thinking about this bag this morning and when you're going to put it in action again.  Craving satisfied, Kendie.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> this one is truly beautiful. looks almost rose gold. i love it





chicnfab said:


> That's  really a chameleon! Lovely reissue!!!





Auvina15 said:


> This is breathtaking, I love everything of these shots!!!


My miss beige/gold thank you all for your kind admiration!  Haha @Chanel923 i love (& laughed)at your "Craving satisfied" comment!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> I like the outfit, Bibi, the handbag is so lovely. I saw one at my local boutique and have been debating between the Coco handle, a new Boy, or a re-issue. Then again, there was a gorgeous classic double flap in a beautiful beige with gold hardware that won me over. So many bags, but I can only have one. Maybe I need to stop buying shoes and focus on handbags!


Thank you!
Excellent choice: the beige flap with gold hardware! I was looking the same one yesterday.


----------



## Bibi25260

MaryJoe84 said:


> The outfit from my sister's wedding last Saturday - the dark green dress combined with black Pigalle Louboutins and the all black Chevron Mini


So chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Pic taken over the weekend with my O pouch with tassel, which you cant see on this picture. Fun bag, but I think it was the wrong bag for this outfit...


Gorgeous o-case and you look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought my chanels out for a while. Bringing my reissue 227 out for movie as she's easy to wear n i don't need to baby her! I love the oversized look as it adds to the casual-ness n edgy look! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3769003


Love your timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Since I've not posted for a while, I'll add a couple of recent in action shots
> 
> Spring runway blue boy with rainbow hardware in old medium (pls excuse the dirty mirror)
> Sapphire blue velvet reissue 225 (various photos to show the deep vibrant sapphire blue color that I love so much )
> Fall Act 1 dark red caviar mini w/SHW (under natural sunlight from under the bathroom's skylight window. it's a rich darker shade when under indoor low lighting)
> 
> View attachment 3770989
> View attachment 3770990
> View attachment 3770991
> View attachment 3770992
> View attachment 3770993
> View attachment 3770994


You look fabulous! Gorgeous bags. LOVE the red!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> I really miss you all beautiful chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️
> Today is such a lovely day with my pink chevron flap Have a great day everyone


Looking fabulous again! Love the bag and outfit!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


Love the bag and dress!!


----------



## Northvirgo

attending concert with my beloved ms blue reissue.


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> I desperately want your shoes!! Obviously you know i adore your reissue too!



Awwww thanks Kendie! I got them preowned (but hardly worn), hopefully chanel will release these flats again one day!!!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> I really miss you all beautiful chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️
> Today is such a lovely day with my pink chevron flap Have a great day everyone


Such a lovely seasonal piece! N in chevron too! You look very pretty in your floral dress n chic sandals! ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

tv_vt1809 said:


> Haven't used this jumbo in a long time! I'm pairing it with a feminine combo today and channelling my inner Carrie Bradshaw with this long flowy skirt



Picture perfect! Your jumbo is stunning!  is that a normal classic beige or a beige claire? Sooo pretty with ghw! From this picture, it attests that beige goes best with ghw! Looks fit for a queen!


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your timeless beauty!


Thanks Bibi    i love the costume jewellery pieces you got for yourself too! ❤❤❤ love the purse brooch, the black stones are perfect against the gold!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!



Loving your latest purse acquisition! It's sooooooo beautiful. I saw the gold version in the store and i asked my SA about the bronze one...but they did not order it in my country. Btw, is the background your garden cos I notice same background in some of ur pics if i recall.correctly. It's beautiful ⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Thanks Bibi    i love the costume jewellery pieces you got for yourself too! ❤❤❤ love the purse brooch, the black stones are perfect against the gold!


Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Such a lovely seasonal piece! N in chevron too! You look very pretty in your floral dress n chic sandals! ❤❤❤❤❤❤


Hello my dear!! Thank you!!!  Both are zara sale finds... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sculli

Out and about with my Jumbo, haven't used her for a while, should take her out more [emoji16][emoji813]️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous again! Love the bag and outfit!
> Have a great weekend!


Ohh thank you my dear bibi! That's my zara sale finds... sandals and dress  have a great day!!!


----------



## Angie Ong

While waiting for my Saturday facial appointment. Killing my boredom with snapshots of my Filigree Flap in Gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Arielgal

Angie Ong said:


> While waiting for my Saturday facial appointment. Killing my boredom with snapshots of my Filigree Flap in Gorgeous red!!!
> View attachment 3771936



View attachment 3771936

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Wow, what a stunning chili red flap! Now, when did Chanel make these? The black, beige n navy are common but this fiery red beauty is not! ❤


----------



## Arielgal

Sculli said:


> Out and about with my Jumbo, haven't used her for a while, should take her out more [emoji16][emoji813]️



The jumbo looks very good on you! Even when in casual wear, the jumbo rocks! . Maybe i should start hunting for one but I am tiny (read: short)n i think jumbo might overwhelm me cos of its structure ...that's why i love the ladies with their jumbos!


----------



## Sculli

Arielgal said:


> The jumbo looks very good on you! Even when in casual wear, the jumbo rocks! . Maybe i should start hunting for one but I am tiny (read: short)n i think jumbo might overwhelm me cos of its structure ...that's why i love the ladies with their jumbos!



Thank you Arielgal [emoji8]! I'm tiny too, I'm 5'3. How tall are you? If you wear it on your shoulder it looks normal, but when I wear crossbody it's a bit big on me. But I can fit so much more than the m/l flap. Just hunt the [emoji162] down & try it on [emoji1].


----------



## Arielgal

Sculli said:


> Thank you Arielgal [emoji8]! I'm tiny too, I'm 5'3. How tall are you? If you wear it on your shoulder it looks normal, but when I wear crossbody it's a bit big on me. But I can fit so much more than the m/l flap. Just hunt the [emoji162] down & try it on [emoji1].



Thanks Sculli!  I am 5 ft only and small boned..the jumbo though can fit..but i think it sticks out a little too much ...but a lot of ladies like you carry them very well! Maybe I should try to hunt for single flap jumbos or vintage lambskin jumbos ...they look less boxy and might not overwhelm me. 

Have a great weekend and enjoy the day out with your beautiful jumbo!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Love all of them!!!! That BOY..... oh my...


Thank you I love that boy too it's fun and can't resist the rainbow then I realized how iridescent the face of the bag was too and that's a bonus since I do love colors


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> You're nailing it!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


Haha thanks


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous! Gorgeous bags. LOVE the red!!


Thank you dear bibi


----------



## Honeyhorse

I am taking my mini out !


----------



## epham3

First time wearing my 17S mini! I also did that trick to shorten the strap to wear it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Angie Ong

Arielgal said:


> View attachment 3771936



Wow, what a stunning chili red flap! Now, when did Chanel make these? The black, beige n navy are common but this fiery red beauty is not! [emoji173][/QUOTE]

Hi Hi Arielgal, am not sure when did Chanel made this. If I'm not wrong, it should be the last season before Fall Act 1. I was just so lucky that Montaigne Ave store has it! I just got it in May before the price increase. They come in blue, beige, white and black too for Filigree Flap. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Northvirgo said:


> View attachment 3771748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attending concert with my beloved ms blue reissue.


That is 1 uber special reissue....that color is AMAZING & shows the leather beautifully!


----------



## Kendie26

epham3 said:


> First time wearing my 17S mini! I also did that trick to shorten the strap to wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772199


Aw, you have your wedded bliss glow on your pretty face!! Gorgeous...Congrats again & all the best to you!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> Out and about with my Jumbo, haven't used her for a while, should take her out more [emoji16][emoji813]️


You look HOT (as in super fine/chic/sexy kind of hot.....not the temperature /sweating kind of hot!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Loving your latest purse acquisition! It's sooooooo beautiful. I saw the gold version in the store and i asked my SA about the bronze one...but they did not order it in my country. Btw, is the background your garden cos I notice same background in some of ur pics if i recall.correctly. It's beautiful ⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘


Thanks so much sweet friend! Are you considering bronze? I've seen that color in person & it's phenomenal! Yes, the background is our home/garden. We've had a LOT of deer visit us this year (just the other day i snapped pics of Mama deer w/ her 2 baby fawns....so adorable) & they have eaten TONS from our garden, so it's not looking like it usually does. Hard to get mad at the sweet deer but I miss all of my hosta plants & hydrangeas that they ate down to the bone!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Sweetie, you know It's not a joke. yep i had a crush on you when i met you. I know I'm totally teasing you in public here LOL Well, don't get me wrong i have my DH and kids. Just different kind of love.....Hey We all love Chanel and beautiful things so why not, there's no rule between us here hehe


Ok you're right my darling friend.....yea love has no rule  I love such your personalty too  and I adore your cool style and your edgy short hair the most...you're such a cool lady


----------



## dotty8

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3768012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768021
> 
> 
> Four Seasons in Paris and Eiffel Tower



Beautiful  I also love the dress and the mini Miu miu backpack


----------



## truluvchanel

Northvirgo said:


> View attachment 3771748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attending concert with my beloved ms blue reissue.


Beautiful!  May I ask if it is a 226 or 227?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Black caviar mini LGHW with coral jumper, to pickup my dark red caviar mini, bubblies to celebrate new acquisition ❤️


----------



## Zucnarf

My so loved beige flap


----------



## chicnfab

Shopping day with chanel earrings 
Happy weekend to everyone ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3772438
> View attachment 3772439
> View attachment 3772437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar mini LGHW with coral jumper, to pickup my dark red caviar mini, bubblies to celebrate new acquisition ❤️


Both are gorgeous.. all this red reveals soooo in love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Zucnarf said:


> My so loved beige flap
> View attachment 3772498


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

epham3 said:


> First time wearing my 17S mini! I also did that trick to shorten the strap to wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772199


U look soooo happy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3770834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with white eyelet dress ❤️ TGIF!


They look so perfect together!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Since I've not posted for a while, I'll add a couple of recent in action shots
> 
> Spring runway blue boy with rainbow hardware in old medium (pls excuse the dirty mirror)
> Sapphire blue velvet reissue 225 (various photos to show the deep vibrant sapphire blue color that I love so much )
> Fall Act 1 dark red caviar mini w/SHW (under natural sunlight from under the bathroom's skylight window. it's a rich darker shade when under indoor low lighting)
> 
> View attachment 3770989
> View attachment 3770990
> View attachment 3770991
> View attachment 3770992
> View attachment 3770993
> View attachment 3770994


That blue velvet reissue


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


Well you know I LOVE this color  So gorgeous!!  I hope she received tons of compliments


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3771635
> 
> Night out last night (left hubby and kids at home!!!!) with my reissue and caviar flats


Gorgeous bag and love those beautiful flats!!


----------



## love2learn

Northvirgo said:


> View attachment 3771748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attending concert with my beloved ms blue reissue.


Love navy with ghw!!  So stunning!


----------



## love2learn

Angie Ong said:


> While waiting for my Saturday facial appointment. Killing my boredom with snapshots of my Filigree Flap in Gorgeous red!!!
> 
> View attachment 3771936


Beautiful and fun color on your Filigree!!


----------



## love2learn

Honeyhorse said:


> I am taking my mini out !


Love this cobalt blue color with shw!!  What a fun color on a fun bag!


----------



## love2learn

epham3 said:


> First time wearing my 17S mini! I also did that trick to shorten the strap to wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772199


Looks perfect on you too!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3772438
> View attachment 3772439
> View attachment 3772437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar mini LGHW with coral jumper, to pickup my dark red caviar mini, bubblies to celebrate new acquisition ❤️


Congrats on your new red mini, but your black against this beautiful coral jumper is beyond WOW!!  Coral colors are that perfect shade between pinks and orange.


----------



## love2learn

Zucnarf said:


> My so loved beige flap
> View attachment 3772498


You can really wear the nude colors so well!!  You look so put together yet once again.


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> Shopping day with chanel earrings
> Happy weekend to everyone ❤️❤️


So chic and summery!!


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> So chic and summery!!


❤️❤️❤️❤️ Thank you


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> Congrats on your new red mini, but your black against this beautiful coral jumper is beyond WOW!!  Coral colors are that perfect shade between pinks and orange.


Thank you sweety!


----------



## Mosman

Miss classic flap M/L go out for weekend dinner !!


----------



## Zucnarf

chicnfab said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



[emoji4][emoji173]️



love2learn said:


> You can really wear the nude colors so well!!  You look so put together yet once again.



Thank you [emoji182] I just love nude and beige [emoji4]


----------



## Sculli

Kendie26 said:


> You look HOT (as in super fine/chic/sexy kind of hot.....not the temperature /sweating kind of hot!



haha Kendie thank you! [emoji8] Over here it's still the perfect weather to wear blouses [emoji16] Have a splendid sunday!


----------



## Kendie26

Mosman said:


> Miss classic flap M/L go out for weekend dinner !!


Another WOW mod...how stunning you look Totally gorgeous blouse & that blue CF


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Well you know I LOVE this color  So gorgeous!!  I hope she received tons of compliments


 yes i surely know you love this color too..look forward to your mods dear love2learn!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Shopping day with chanel earrings
> Happy weekend to everyone ❤️❤️


You look so summery with that gorgeous dress!
Happy weekend to you too


----------



## Bibi25260

Mosman said:


> Miss classic flap M/L go out for weekend dinner !!


Perfect pop of color with that beautiful top!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> That blue velvet reissue


Thank you for sharing my love of the blue velvet!!! I know many focus on live of Chanel's exquisite leather but I really love diversity and though I'm probably not going to get 10 velvet bags, this is too stunning to me and versatile in color combo to pass!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

#Balivibes with my beloved coco!
Love her to bits!


----------



## Vanana

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3771635
> 
> Night out last night (left hubby and kids at home!!!!) with my reissue and caviar flats


Oh love the reissue. always chic and classy with the distressed calfskin. I'm contemplating my first pair of ballet flats. usually not a fan of flats but you ladies have influenced me.


----------



## Vanana

Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149


Gorgeous Vanana! We are bag & shoes twins! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## liz_

Using my So black mini today


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149



Stunning look! Love the pop of red.


----------



## Jereni

liz_ said:


> Using my So black mini today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773220



Awesome bag, and I love your shoes! Are they Chanel too?


----------



## liz_

Jereni said:


> Awesome bag, and I love your shoes! Are they Chanel too?



Thank you, they are Gucci


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous Vanana! We are bag & shoes twins! ❤️❤️❤️


Woohooooo!!!! Funny story on those shoes: I was at I think saks off 5th? and found these but only left shoe, literally with the sales person and located the person with the right shoe who just gave up looking for the left one. Scored at insane price of $250!!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149



Lovely outfit!


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!
> 
> View attachment 3773239


She's so pretty with outside lighting


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel923 said:


> She's so pretty with outside lighting



I agree


----------



## Sparkletastic

Poochie231080 said:


> On a shopping trip


Gorgeous!


snowing may said:


> Who can resist cute little Baymax?


I love these vanity cases! Is it easy to get into? 


Phiomega said:


> My Chanel box tote in Navy.... it is my 'perfect' bag in many ways --- every time I use her I am still amazed on how functional it is:
> perfect size for me (tote but not too big so I can easily find stuff inside), have small details that matter (two inside, wide slip pockets perfect for mobile phones, passport and boarding pass), shoulder strap and hand help strap make it easy to carry around, no zipper but a small 'flap' enough to secure the content without being limiting (won't carry in trips with risk of pick pocketing though). Anyway, you can tell I love her!
> View attachment 3766357


Love this bag. I searched for one in Paris a month ago with no luck. Enjoy! 


Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my great love of Boy today....ALL of you lovelies are so stunning w/ all the killer mods lately. Cheers to you!


THIS is the bag I'm snatching from your closet!!! 


Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149


I love this whole look!!!! So chic. And what a great way to wear your brooch. A fresh, modern twist.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Woohooooo!!!! Funny story on those shoes: I was at I think saks off 5th? and found these but only left shoe, literally with the sales person and located the person with the right shoe who just gave up looking for the left one. Scored at insane price of $250!!!!


Wow! That awesome deal! I got mine with 10% off if I recall correctly but still very expensive.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so summery with that gorgeous dress!
> Happy weekend to you too


Thanks my dearest bibi!!!! Love love summer!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MaryJoe84

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!


thank you


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149


Just stunning!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## may3545

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149


Love the mini and the brooch is so cool!


----------



## epham3

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, you have your wedded bliss glow on your pretty face!! Gorgeous...Congrats again & all the best to you!



Thank you so much!! You are much too sweet! It was definitely the best trip of my life, and being able to wear my new bag was totally the icing on the cake 



chicnfab said:


> U look soooo happy ❤️❤️❤️



Thank you! I absolutely was! I just so happen to love Koons sculptures too, so it was a good day 



love2learn said:


> Looks perfect on you too!!



Thank you!!


----------



## yinnie

Vanana said:


> Oh love the reissue. always chic and classy with the distressed calfskin. I'm contemplating my first pair of ballet flats. usually not a fan of flats but you ladies have influenced me.



Thank you! 
You can't go wrong with chanel Ballet Flats!!! 

Also love your new red mini, it's so gorgeous!!


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel earrings today..a blessed Sunday to everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Wow! That awesome deal! I got mine with 10% off if I recall correctly but still very expensive.


it was one of those random rare finds. I hung on to those shoes tight and ran to the check out line


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Just stunning!!! ❤️❤️❤️





may3545 said:


> Love the mini and the brooch is so cool!


Thank you guys!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> it was one of those random rare finds. I hung on to those shoes tight and ran to the check out line


Cracking up reading your post Vanana


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!
> 
> View attachment 3773239


Stunning! We are two bags twins Steffysstyle! Small beige caviar flap GHW and this red stunner ❤️


----------



## yinnie

First day out with my pre owned medium camera case. It is def a bigger bag than what I'm used to (my preference is generally square mini or similar size). As you can see from my inside pic, it's rather empty even with all my essentials (I'd say 20% full [emoji12])


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149





steffysstyle said:


> Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!
> 
> View attachment 3773239


Imagine the biggest ever red heart love eyes popping out of my head right now for BOTH of you fine, stunning ladies!! You both look INCREDIBLE w/ your new red mini's. What a perfect bag to go w/ both of your ensembles! Oh & FYI dearest Van (as i replied similarly to dear Yinnie on her ballerina flats)  WE WILL be getting a pair!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> THIS is the bag I'm snatching from your closet!!!
> 
> Ok thenbecause there are PLENTY that I will reciprocate in kind & snatch from you dear woman!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> First day out with my pre owned medium camera case. It is def a bigger bag than what I'm used to (my preference is generally square mini or similar size). As you can see from my inside pic, it's rather empty even with all my essentials (I'd say 20% full [emoji12])
> View attachment 3773810
> 
> View attachment 3773812


I so this bag! I've stared at it over & over & over in various pics! I prefer my smaller bags too so do you feel it's too big or so big that you won't find yourself using it much? I ask as I'm still debating.


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> I so this bag! I've stared at it over & over & over in various pics! I prefer my smaller bags too so do you feel it's too big or so big that you won't find yourself using it much? I ask as I'm still debating.



I think it's comparable in capacity to a jumbo. But not as bulky as it has zippered top for easy access rather than opening a flap (or a double flap). With all the small bags I already have I would say this adds variety to the collection. I have a vintage jumbo as well but I think in my current circumstances (2 kids and need for crossbody handsfree bag), this bag is more practical than the jumbo - lightweight and easy access. To be honest I haven't used my jumbo in about 3 years because I can't wear it crossbody and it is quite heavy. This bag is neither [emoji847] 

I find this bag is most beautiful worn as double chain shoulder bag! If I don't need to be handsfree/crossbody then that is how I would wear it! 

I have considered the mini size of this bag but I found the proportion of the bag itself odd based on pics I've seen online and prefer this size on terms of look. 

PS you and Vanana must add Ballet Flats to your collections!!!!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149


STUNNING!!  You look so elegant and chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!
> 
> View attachment 3773239


Oh yes beautiful pop of color with your lovely outfit!


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Dinner with friends last night. The new 17B red caviar mini w/SHW and first time wearing my yellow dragon brooch with Ferragamo pumps
> View attachment 3773149



Classy, and gorgeous!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Shopping day with chanel earrings
> Happy weekend to everyone ❤️❤️



Love the classic pearl drop earrings! But i am loving your (Rose Ballerine?) Alma BB even more...  Did I get the style correctly cos I have no LV bags ...

But this is a lovely cute bag and it's in a colour you love


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Love the classic pearl drop earrings! But i am loving your (Rose Ballerine?) Alma BB even more...  Did I get the style correctly cos I have no LV bags ...
> 
> But this is a lovely cute bag and it's in a colour you love


Yes you are so right my dear!!!! We know each other very well by now ❤️❤️❤️ You should try lv they really have beautiful pieces to choose from and definitely will work for your lovely style  ...thanks my dear and have a lovely day ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

liz_ said:


> Using my So black mini today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773220


So beautiful and your slides too!!!


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!
> 
> View attachment 3773239


Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> #Balivibes with my beloved coco!
> Love her to bits!


Such a cute outfit with coco


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> I think it's comparable in capacity to a jumbo. But not as bulky as it has zippered top for easy access rather than opening a flap (or a double flap). With all the small bags I already have I would say this adds variety to the collection. I have a vintage jumbo as well but I think in my current circumstances (2 kids and need for crossbody handsfree bag), this bag is more practical than the jumbo - lightweight and easy access. To be honest I haven't used my jumbo in about 3 years because I can't wear it crossbody and it is quite heavy. This bag is neither [emoji847]
> 
> I find this bag is most beautiful worn as double chain shoulder bag! If I don't need to be handsfree/crossbody then that is how I would wear it!
> 
> I have considered the mini size of this bag but I found the proportion of the bag itself odd based on pics I've seen online and prefer this size on terms of look.
> 
> PS you and Vanana must add Ballet Flats to your collections!!!!!!!


Thanks for all of your input! I would also wear it double strapped & love that it's lighter than a jumbo. Dear @Bibi25260 inspired me w/ this bag & now dear you has it! I just think it's super chic & unique. Oh & YES to the flats! Hope i can find some soon!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Imagine the biggest ever red heart love eyes popping out of my head right now for BOTH of you fine, stunning ladies!! You both look INCREDIBLE w/ your new red mini's. What a perfect bag to go w/ both of your ensembles! Oh & FYI dearest Van (as i replied similarly to dear Yinnie on her ballerina flats)  WE WILL be getting a pair!!!



Thanks Kendie! I know I can always count on you to cheer me on with getting more Chanels!   Ok, it's true I do the same to you


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> STUNNING!!  You look so elegant and chic!


Thank you so much! bought this jumpsuit quite a while back and finally thought to/ remembered to wear it.  Then once I got navy on, it just begs for a red bag it feels like....


----------



## Vanana

loveydovey35 said:


> Classy, and gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Purrsey

With Crown Flap C13


----------



## San2222

With iridescent purple and red reissue lately


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3774674
> 
> With Crown Flap C13


How GORGEOUS is THAT baby....WOW!


----------



## Kendie26

San2222 said:


> With iridescent purple and red reissue lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774799
> View attachment 3774800


2 incredible STUNNERS....the mod of you is exquisite!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Yesterday's work outfit.  Chanel cerftote and wearing my Chanel Cosmopolite collection bracelet[emoji7]


----------



## OsloChic

Using my jumbo to smarten up my carefree summer dress today for a lil bit of browsing in *gasp* Celine [emoji108]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (excuse the mess I'm between vacations!)


----------



## Doodles78

OsloChic said:


> Using my jumbo to smarten up my carefree summer dress today for a lil bit of browsing in *gasp* Celine [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the mess I'm between vacations!)


I love Céline too, no worries.... I totally wish I were "between vacations "!!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

San2222 said:


> With iridescent purple and red reissue lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774799
> View attachment 3774800


WOW Your red reissue is TDF! I love reissues the best in Chanel and that Red...May I ask which season is yours?
Your iridescent purple flap is also such a special Chanel. You have great collection!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)


LOL You are so cute and funny! How you could be "eh" I'm sure you look stunning like your WOC


----------



## loveydovey35

San2222 said:


> With iridescent purple and red reissue lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774799
> View attachment 3774800



Lovely! So pretty and classy.


----------



## loveydovey35

CaribeanQueen said:


> Yesterday's work outfit.  Chanel cerftote and wearing my Chanel Cosmopolite collection bracelet[emoji7]
> View attachment 3774867



You look great! and those booties look super hot!


----------



## loveydovey35

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3774674
> 
> With Crown Flap C13



What a beautiful color, soft and so feminine, love this bag. Would you mind posting more pictures of it, the sides, etc? it is lovely.


----------



## silliex

Shopping with my beige caviar jumbo w/ SHW. For reference I'm 5'2".


----------



## BagLady14

Trendy on the porch


----------



## kkfiregirl

San2222 said:


> With iridescent purple and red reissue lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774799
> View attachment 3774800



You look so feminine and pretty - I love both bags!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

After a month, I am still very obsessed with my man! He's def a keeper!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

OsloChic said:


> Using my jumbo to smarten up my carefree summer dress today for a lil bit of browsing in *gasp* Celine [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the mess I'm between vacations!)


the bag looks gigantic  is that really just a jumbo? wow!


----------



## by_nina

Details  Sorry it isn't a "in action" photo  I took this picture before going out


----------



## OsloChic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the bag looks gigantic  is that really just a jumbo? wow!



It does look huge in that picture I have to agree but it is a jumbo not a maxi[emoji28] And I'm not even that tiny! 171cm(5'8?)


----------



## Rhl2987

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3775007
> 
> Trendy on the porch


Love this!!!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)



Always loved your garden in action shots! Keep them coming! 
Gorgeous woc and accessories too [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOL You are so cute and funny! How you could be "eh" I'm sure you look stunning like your WOC





yinnie said:


> Always loved your garden in action shots! Keep them coming!
> Gorgeous woc and accessories too [emoji847]


  Big smoochfest to you both...2 uber sweeties! Thank you & yinnie....my garden has been ransacked by deer this year so those hydrangea blooms are the last of the bunch that the deer haven't chewed down!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> After a month, I am still very obsessed with my man! He's def a keeper!


Total keeper...you look FANTASTIC...he was meant for you!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3775007
> 
> Trendy on the porch





by_nina said:


> Details  Sorry it isn't a "in action" photo  I took this picture before going out
> View attachment 3775073


Major major Trendy love to both of you!!! Beautiful bags!


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> Major major Trendy love to both of you!!! Beautiful bags!


Thank you dear Kendie26!


----------



## NANI1972

by_nina said:


> Details  Sorry it isn't a "in action" photo  I took this picture before going out
> View attachment 3775073



Wowza, I luvvv this! What season is it from and where did you purchase ?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3775007
> 
> Trendy on the porch


I love your Trendy!! That lambskin...so luxurious!!  Oh I want this black and burgundy both


----------



## Chanel923

San2222 said:


> With iridescent purple and red reissue lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774799
> View attachment 3774800


Love your outfit.  Beautiful everything


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)


You know, Ms. Kendie, any Chanel bag can spice up any "eh" outfits.  Also tell Momma and Baby deers that TPFERs here thanks her family for saving us a tiny bush if hydrangea.


----------



## by_nina

NANI1972 said:


> Wowza, I luvvv this! What season is it from and where did you purchase ?


It's from the Metiers d'Art 2017 collection  I found it from Germany!


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)


Love love love!!


----------



## Jereni

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3775007
> 
> Trendy on the porch



This bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## Irene7899

Chanel blue denim espadrille and hp pouch


----------



## Phiomega

My travel companion this week for a training, that takes me to Oxford dorm room!


I surely want this combination when I was a student and can't afford it! Glad and thankful that I am 'back in school' with more beautiful companions!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)


All three together looks so chic and elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3775007
> 
> Trendy on the porch


Stunning bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

First time out with Cuba chevron flap bag!
Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## aime7

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with Cuba chevron flap bag!
> Excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3775797


You look really fab....


----------



## Bibi25260

aime7 said:


> You look really fab....


Thank you!


----------



## amna72

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ miss gold/beige reissue Happy weekend everyone!


Oh Kendie, it is such a beautiful bag, I envy you for having it


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone! 
(Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842


you look lovely!! the bag, the skirt, the bracelet. love ALL of it!


----------



## amna72

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut dance out in the world was this weekend. This seasons "gold" is somewhat chameleon w/ lighting changes so i took pics inside & outside (although the color kind of looks the same to me-?) She had a nice meal w/ me & hubby. Thanks for letting me share her w/ all of you fine chanel lovers


I am still adoring your bag and would want to ask you how easy this colour is to combine with different outfits, meaning how neutral it is? Thanks


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842


Oh WOW, that dark red mini look so so hot with the cherry skirt.  Love the bangle too.


----------



## Purrsey

loveydovey35 said:


> What a beautiful color, soft and so feminine, love this bag. Would you mind posting more pictures of it, the sides, etc? it is lovely.



Thanks for noticing this bag 

I don't think it's a common bag (so far I've never  seen anyone else carrying it). I don't own any wallet (SLG-convert) so this bag suits me. The back zip compartment is very useful as i drop my iPhone 7+ in it, without the need to open/close the flap, since I guess phone is something I reach out most when out n about. I never squeeze  my phone into back pocket of my classic flap, for fear of expanding the leather there. But this Crown flap seems to cater for bigger phone.


----------



## loveydovey35

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for noticing this bag
> 
> I don't think it's a common bag (so far I've never  seen anyone else carrying it). I don't own any wallet (SLG-convert) so this bag suits me. The back zip compartment is very useful as i drop my iPhone 7+ in it, without the need to open/close the flap, since I guess phone is something I reach out most when out n about. I never squeeze  my phone into back pocket of my classic flap, for fear of expanding the leather there. But this Crown flap seems to cater for bigger phone.
> 
> View attachment 3775903
> 
> View attachment 3775904
> 
> View attachment 3775905
> 
> View attachment 3775906



This is truly a beauty, I have never seen anything like it before, the style and the color are just beautiful. Like you, I don't put my cell on the back of my Jumbo, it doesn't feel right, and I do find it annoying to be lifting the flat every time I reach for the phone, or my lipbalm. Another reason why I do love the Gabrielle, because it has a top zipper and its easy to reach in and out. Of course the look is totally different than any of the classics, but its a fun bag.

Thank you so much for sharing the pics!


----------



## Tuned83

Freddie the firefly and Chanel hanging out in ikea of all places


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842


AWESOME MOD & OUTFIT PERFECTION!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

amna72 said:


> I am still adoring your bag and would want to ask you how easy this colour is to combine with different outfits, meaning how neutral it is? Thanks


Thanks so much amna72!! I find it relatively easy to combine this beige/gold w/ most outfits & find it very neutral....in fact i am predominantly a total neutral girl with my bags...this one just has that special sheen/luster to it. Hope this helps & there are several other lovelies here that have bought this exact color in the WOC version & they seem to love it too


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> You know, Ms. Kendie, any Chanel bag can spice up any "eh" outfits.  Also tell Momma and Baby deers that TPFERs here thanks her family for saving us a tiny bush if hydrangea.


This made me smile earlier today....thanks you dearest Chanel923...& I will pass along your words to the deer "garden raiders!"


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> AWESOME MOD & OUTFIT PERFECTION!!!!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look lovely!! the bag, the skirt, the bracelet. love ALL of it!





Chanel923 said:


> Oh WOW, that dark red mini look so so hot with the cherry skirt.  Love the bangle too.


Thank you ladies! ❤this mini, kept looking at her today!


----------



## Arielgal

I brought my caviar ml flap out today. Bought in 2011 series #15...excellently made and GHW still super shiny! ❤❤❤


----------



## Vanana

OsloChic said:


> Using my jumbo to smarten up my carefree summer dress today for a lil bit of browsing in *gasp* Celine [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the mess I'm between vacations!)


ah.. "between vacations".. .How I wish I would have a chance to say that!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My outfit is "eh" today so just showing my 2017 So Black WOC, pearl choker & bangle in action (& in the garden!)


Oh hello so black WOC  Your lovely garden photos generate pavlov response from me


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842


Such a perfect outfit for the red mini's first outing!!! I especially love that bracelet - it's too adorable and fun!


----------



## Vanana

Hope these count as "in action"


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842


Same skirt with u.. j crew?? Your lovely red is tdf.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vacation mode with this beauty.. have a great day all lovely chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## luxurylife88

FunBagz said:


> Took my Boy out shopping. He gets compliments every time we go out!


This is such a  beauty  you look amazing with your chanel.


----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842



Your skirt and mini are a perfect match, they look amazing on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hope these count as "in action"
> View attachment 3776754
> View attachment 3776756
> View attachment 3776757
> View attachment 3776761
> View attachment 3776762
> View attachment 3776763


Girl, OMG I can't keep track! These are your typical amazing pics.....so it appears you got that gorgeous rose/gold chevron mini (first pic)...eek did i miss or forget (shame on me if so!!)from your recent reveal haul. You always inspire my dearest!
Oh & thanks for the laugh on your Pavlov's comment (my garden)


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> I brought my caviar ml flap out today. Bought in 2011 series #15...excellently made and GHW still super shiny! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3776730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776732


It's truly THE PERFECT bag & your outfit ensembles are always too darn sweet/chic/adorable w/ your gorgeous figure!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Vacation mode with this beauty.. have a great day all lovely chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️❤️



Chicnfab, I love this seasonal! It's in a cheery coral red that puts one in a happy mode - perfect for vacation!  plus the unique diagonal quilts , horizontal quilts are something we don't see often!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> Same skirt with u.. j crew?? Your lovely red is tdf.. ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks Chicnfab! Yes! Skirt twins, LOL. ❤️ this cherry print, also got a cardigan, sweater and shirt. 


Marlee said:


> Your skirt and mini are a perfect match, they look amazing on you!


Thanks Marlee!  
Have a fabulous day ladies!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Hope these count as "in action"
> View attachment 3776754
> View attachment 3776756
> View attachment 3776757
> View attachment 3776761
> View attachment 3776762
> View attachment 3776763


Oh WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag. 




Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Jereni said:


> Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3777068
> 
> 
> Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies
> View attachment 3777069


Gorgeous! Is this dark beige caviar? I saw this bag the other day.  Look so pretty on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Hope these count as "in action"
> View attachment 3776754
> View attachment 3776756
> View attachment 3776757
> View attachment 3776761
> View attachment 3776762
> View attachment 3776763



The black jacket is amazing, absolutely love it, Vanana, looks great on you! Did you get it?
the red on those handbags is beautiful. I went to my local boutique last night to take a look at the Coco handle, they had them in all colors but in the Chevron, not in the quilted. So disappointed. I want one in red or black, medium size, cant wait!


----------



## loveydovey35

Jereni said:


> Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3777068
> 
> 
> Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies
> View attachment 3777069



Beautiful! what is the official name of the tote? (timeless?)
 its gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3777068
> 
> 
> Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies
> View attachment 3777069


What a beautiful yummy color on lambskin! Great on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Vacation mode with this beauty.. have a great day all lovely chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful striking red!!!  She is so cheerful and gorgeous!!  Enjoy your wonderful vacation!!


----------



## Jdljb

Jereni said:


> Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3777068
> 
> 
> Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies
> View attachment 3777069


This is amazing!!!!! Congrats. You look fab


----------



## Jereni

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous! Is this dark beige caviar? I saw this bag the other day.  Look so pretty on you!



Thanks! It's actually a bag from Cruise 17 I think. The new dark beige is a more taupe color, very gorgeous also. This one is in smooth calfskin.


----------



## Jereni

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful! what is the official name of the tote? (timeless?)
> its gorgeous!



Thank you! I think it is called the Timeless Tote but now that I say that I don't know where I got that name from....



shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful yummy color on lambskin! Great on you!!



Thanks! It's actually smooth calfskin which I thought was interesting. 



Jdljb said:


> This is amazing!!!!! Congrats. You look fab



Thanks so much!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Chicnfab, I love this seasonal! It's in a cheery coral red that puts one in a happy mode - perfect for vacation!  plus the unique diagonal quilts , horizontal quilts are something we don't see often!


I must admit.. she's not the red that I want for my collection but everytime I used her she just brings so much joy!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️ And the capacity of this bag is amazing!!! Thanks my dear friend ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful striking red!!!  She is so cheerful and gorgeous!!  Enjoy your wonderful vacation!!


Ohhh thanks my dear!!! I will try to post once in a while ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel and hello kitty  ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## FancyPants77

chicnfab said:


> Chanel and hello kitty  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



That red is stunning! Looks terrific on you


----------



## Vanana

loveydovey35 said:


> The black jacket is amazing, absolutely love it, Vanana, looks great on you! Did you get it?
> the red on those handbags is beautiful. I went to my local boutique last night to take a look at the Coco handle, they had them in all colors but in the Chevron, not in the quilted. So disappointed. I want one in red or black, medium size, cant wait!


Do you mean the black fringe jacket or the cropped? I didn't get any of these... i'm holding out for a coat that's coming in (hopefully soon). if that one doesn't look good/work out well for me, then I might go for the very dark navy with waist belt one pictured here. I really like it but also contemplating at the advice of one of the very wise ladies on the RTW chanel jacket thread - that navy jacket might actually make it to sale... decisions decisions...

I hope you do get the coco handle of your dreams!!! the red a few seasons back was ridiculously gorgeous! It's so crazy difficult to get coco handles though. I decided to go for a causal color as for me the small size is almost a small tote as I don't carry a lot. I was on the fence (even as I bought it) but after using it I really really love it! it's so easy to use and such a fun look and shape. very beautiful practical and I find the caviar just sturdy and fine (I know it's not structured like a classic flap but still seriously I think sometimes we get overly picky when it comes to caviar and durability as I think almost any chanel caviar is already sturdier than non-chanel non caviar bags = eg regular calfskin bags so I just sort of use that as a baseline and everything's goooood)


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh WOW! Congrats!


Oh thank you thank you very much


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3777068
> 
> 
> Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies
> View attachment 3777069


Fantastic neutral!!!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Vacation mode with this beauty.. have a great day all lovely chanel lovers ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Wow I just heard the song "happy" playing in my head


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, OMG I can't keep track! These are your typical amazing pics.....so it appears you got that gorgeous rose/gold chevron mini (first pic)...eek did i miss or forget (shame on me if so!!)from your recent reveal haul. You always inspire my dearest!
> Oh & thanks for the laugh on your Pavlov's comment (my garden)



Oh I love that garden - it's truly inspirational (and very aspirational for me right now)   Yeah..... I failed resisting it... it's pointless. I don't even know why I bother trying anymore...


----------



## chicnfab

FancyPants77 said:


> That red is stunning! Looks terrific on you


Thanks my dear!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️ Still on the hunt for perfect true red....


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Wow I just heard the song "happy" playing in my head


Very long and tiring trip.. but super happppppppyyyyyyy


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Hope these count as "in action"
> View attachment 3776754
> View attachment 3776756
> View attachment 3776757
> View attachment 3776761
> View attachment 3776762
> View attachment 3776763


Just love everything @Vanana!!!
The fringe jacket looks so good on you!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Just love everything @Vanana!!!
> The fringe jacket looks so good on you!


Ah it's such a nice fit too. However, the price tag was a bit  and given that i'm still on a mission to hunt down that money tree, I have to make more versatile choices that I can wear more frequently.  such a fun and distinctive piece though!


----------



## Mendezhm

Casual Friday with my brand new 17b navy WOC. [emoji170] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3778058


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Do you mean the black fringe jacket or the cropped? I didn't get any of these... i'm holding out for a coat that's coming in (hopefully soon). if that one doesn't look good/work out well for me, then I might go for the very dark navy with waist belt one pictured here. I really like it but also contemplating at the advice of one of the very wise ladies on the RTW chanel jacket thread - that navy jacket might actually make it to sale... decisions decisions...
> 
> I hope you do get the coco handle of your dreams!!! the red a few seasons back was ridiculously gorgeous! It's so crazy difficult to get coco handles though. I decided to go for a causal color as for me the small size is almost a small tote as I don't carry a lot. I was on the fence (even as I bought it) but after using it I really really love it! it's so easy to use and such a fun look and shape. very beautiful practical and I find the caviar just sturdy and fine (I know it's not structured like a classic flap but still seriously I think sometimes we get overly picky when it comes to caviar and durability as I think almost any chanel caviar is already sturdier than non-chanel non caviar bags = eg regular calfskin bags so I just sort of use that as a baseline and everything's goooood)




Hello Vanana,
Sorry I was so unclear, I meant the short, cropped jacket with the belt, it is gorgeous. If it goes on sale I def want to know about it! Thank you for wishing me good luck with the Coco Handle, I do remember that you have one, I cannot wait to get it, and I am staying focused so I don't get distracted by other beautiful handbags when I go to the boutique. Trying to give more thought to my style and what I am hoping to collect instead of just buying willy nilley...thanks again.


----------



## Jereni

Charcoal reissue WOC today. Did not check the weather though and it is raining. Boo!





Truer to color:


----------



## Pretty Bags

With my new chevron coco handle...


----------



## terri w

Got Kebello done to my hair which was disgustingly frizzy! So my flappy bag decided to chill at the beach afterwards with some ice cream!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! WooHoo! Weekend is almost here  Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with baby blue dress ❤️  Have a lovey day everyone and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pretty Bags said:


> With my new chevron coco handle...


your bag! i collect chanel green's and my heart just gets a little happier seeing this bag. it's so beautiful.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red mini SHW (17B), 1st time out and about ❤️ with cherry prints skirt and cherry cuff bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous day everyone!
> (Clear plastic cover still on hardware LOL)
> View attachment 3775841
> View attachment 3775842


That red is soo beautiful and perfect match with skirt and bracelet!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Ah it's such a nice fit too. However, the price tag was a bit  and given that i'm still on a mission to hunt down that money tree, I have to make more versatile choices that I can wear more frequently.  such a fun and distinctive piece though!


It absolutely looks so great on you! You wear it so beautiful!
Lol you're too funny! I think you would be looking for a long time to find a money tree that is green enough for Chanel esp for their RTW!! 
I had the same reaction when I saw the price tag of the white jacket with flower embellishments (the one Cara D wore on the runway) Lol! 
I know what you mean - the fringe jacket is so beautiful but I too thought would this be just a phase piece due to its fringe?
But I read from the RTW thread that chanel has been incorporated fringe since 2012?
So it's a lasting trend it seems!

Anyway looking forward to your coat! 

Love your fashion styling!! 
Your mod pics of the perfume bottle still haunts me!!!!
Too cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jereni said:


> Bustin out my brand spanking new beige Timeless Tote today! In love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3777068
> 
> 
> Goes perfectly with my gold Chanel sunnies
> View attachment 3777069


Gorgeous tote and beautiful color!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Mendezhm said:


> Casual Friday with my brand new 17b navy WOC. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778058


Beautiful Navy WOC!!  You look very nice casual chic


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jereni said:


> Charcoal reissue WOC today. Did not check the weather though and it is raining. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 3778127
> 
> 
> 
> Truer to color:
> View attachment 3778129



Very nice sheen on your charcoal reissue WOC! Look so durable leather


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Pretty Bags said:


> With my new chevron coco handle...


Wow this green look so rare Chanel LOVE  Gorgeous leather!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

terri w said:


> Got Kebello done to my hair which was disgustingly frizzy! So my flappy bag decided to chill at the beach afterwards with some ice cream!!
> 
> View attachment 3778144


Umm so yum makes me want to eat ice cream Your medium classic flap look so beautiful and calm


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! WooHoo! Weekend is almost here  Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with baby blue dress ❤️  Have a lovey day everyone and enjoy your weekend!
> View attachment 3778150


Such a pretty color combo and you look so adorable  Hope you have a happy Friday


----------



## Vanana

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Vanana,
> Sorry I was so unclear, I meant the short, cropped jacket with the belt, it is gorgeous. If it goes on sale I def want to know about it! Thank you for wishing me good luck with the Coco Handle, I do remember that you have one, I cannot wait to get it, and I am staying focused so I don't get distracted by other beautiful handbags when I go to the boutique. Trying to give more thought to my style and what I am hoping to collect instead of just buying willy nilley...thanks again.


No worries!!! I love that one the best too. I feel like I can use it lots so it's still in the running. 

Chanel's are too expensive so despite how difficult it is I feel like we must ensure it works for our personal style and not just buy every beautiful piece. I feel bad enough buying them that I don't want to feel more guilty buying something that I won't use


----------



## Jereni

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous tote and beautiful color!



Thank you!  I'm stoked about it!


----------



## Jereni

shopgirl4cc said:


> Very nice sheen on your charcoal reissue WOC! Look so durable leather



Thanks! Yeah these are sort of a grained calf I think.


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> No worries!!! I love that one the best too. I feel like I can use it lots so it's still in the running.
> 
> Chanel's are too expensive so despite how difficult it is I feel like we must ensure it works for our personal style and not just buy every beautiful piece. I feel bad enough buying them that I don't want to feel more guilty buying something that I won't use



You are so right. A lesson that I have to try to remember!


----------



## ceedoan

Coming back to Coco after a few months cheating with Alessandro [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Milosmum0307

I'm not sure this qualifies as an action shot, but I wasn't carrying a Chanel bag today.  This bag was delivered to my office this morning, so I took this shot to ask my sister for advice.  My carelessness resulted in my beloved lambskin maxi being stolen during a recent trip overseas, and I've been having major angst at the idea of spending $6,000 to replace it.  I found this one from Yoogi's Closet, but I'm unsure about it.  The condition is good for what I paid, and since it won't be replacing a brand new bag I don't mind that it doesn't look brand new, but I'm just not in love with it.  I was thinking that I just need to suck it up and buy a brand new one to recapture that sense of lust I normally feel when buying a Chanel bag, so I sent this photo to my sister, expecting her to reaffirm my decision.  Instead she replied, "It's way too big for you!  You shouldn't be carrying a maxi at all.  This is a good opportunity for you to get something that suits you better."  So now I'm more confused than ever!


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as an action shot, but I wasn't carrying a Chanel bag today.  This bag was delivered to my office this morning, so I took this shot to ask my sister for advice.  My carelessness resulted in my beloved lambskin maxi being stolen during a recent trip overseas, and I've been having major angst at the idea of spending $6,000 to replace it.  I found this one from Yoogi's Closet, but I'm unsure about it.  The condition is good for what I paid, and since it won't be replacing a brand new bag I don't mind that it doesn't look brand new, but I'm just not in love with it.  I was thinking that I just need to suck it up and buy a brand new one to recapture that sense of lust I normally feel when buying a Chanel bag, so I sent this photo to my sister, expecting her to reaffirm my decision.  Instead she replied, "It's way too big for you!  You shouldn't be carrying a maxi at all.  This is a good opportunity for you to get something that suits you better."  So now I'm more confused than ever!


Wow, i am so very sorry to hear your lamb Maxi was stolen. That's so heartbreaking. Only you will know whether this bag is right for you & a keeper but I definitely love it on you. (And besides, you had a maxi before that you called "beloved" so I'm assuming YOU loved it & quite frankly, that's all that matters in my book!) Good luck deciding & if it's not this exact bag, I'm sure you'll find something perfect for you.


----------



## Kendie26

Taking Ms. Grey caviar out for dinner...took this pic for @Jereni  as our kitty's look so incredibly alike....when i saw Jereni's cat i thought she stole mine! Sadly my girl is NOT into chanel photobombing in a nice way like Jereni's cast...mine has zero interest!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, i am so very sorry to hear your lamb Maxi was stolen. That's so heartbreaking. Only you will know whether this bag is right for you & a keeper but I definitely love it on you. (And besides, you had a maxi before that you called "beloved" so I'm assuming YOU loved it & quite frankly, that's all that matters in my book!) Good luck deciding & if it's not this exact bag, I'm sure you'll find something perfect for you.


Thank you!  My sister is the sort of person who told me my hair looked "great" with blonde highlights throughout three whole years of law school, but then immediately after I went back to my natural shade to look more professional for my first job, she said, "Oh, thank goodness.  That trashy student hair you were sporting was SO BAD on you."  So of course she tells me now that the bag I carried for four years was all wrong for me.  I did love my maxi - it was my "everyday bag" and was so roomy and practical - but now I'm wondering if this isn't indeed an opportunity to try something new.  I have thirty days to return this particular bag, so I'm going to try not to do anything impulsive that I might regret (like leaving a Chanel bag on a train in Italy ... I will regret that forever).


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Ms. Grey caviar out for dinner...took this pic for @Jereni  as our kitty's look so incredibly alike....when i saw Jereni's cat i thought she stole mine! Sadly my girl is NOT into chanel photobombing in a nice way like Jereni's cast...mine has zero interest!


What a beautiful classic and very unique piece, love it!!! 
Your kitty is just so adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ceedoan said:


> Coming back to Coco after a few months cheating with Alessandro [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3778537


Welcome back dear friend!!! Love the chevron, and nothing beats the luxurious of lambskin!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jereni said:


> Charcoal reissue WOC today. Did not check the weather though and it is raining. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 3778127
> 
> 
> 
> Truer to color:
> View attachment 3778129


So pretty! The goatskin is very durable, it should be fine!!!


----------



## deltalady

Wearing my new brooch


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Ms. Grey caviar out for dinner...took this pic for @Jereni  as our kitty's look so incredibly alike....when i saw Jereni's cat i thought she stole mine! Sadly my girl is NOT into chanel photobombing in a nice way like Jereni's cast...mine has zero interest!



Pretty pretty kitty [emoji192]


----------



## Vanana

Thursday with beige mini vanity case


----------



## Vanana

Friday funday with pearly pink CC circle mini and Karl Tshirt


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Ms. Grey caviar out for dinner...took this pic for @Jereni  as our kitty's look so incredibly alike....when i saw Jereni's cat i thought she stole mine! Sadly my girl is NOT into chanel photobombing in a nice way like Jereni's cast...mine has zero interest!


SO CUTE!!! Cuteness overload!!!! so distracted by this photo didn't know where to look first, then second then again


----------



## Vanana

Jereni said:


> Charcoal reissue WOC today. Did not check the weather though and it is raining. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 3778127
> 
> 
> 
> Truer to color:
> View attachment 3778129


charcoal reissue in calfskin is so perfect


----------



## Vanana

ceedoan said:


> Coming back to Coco after a few months cheating with Alessandro [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3778537


How were you able to do that?!?!  Well the gorgeous chevron should bring you right back to the dark side


----------



## ceedoan

Vanana said:


> How were you able to do that?!?!  Well the gorgeous chevron should bring you right back to the dark side



yes it was the rose gold chevron + shw that brought me back!! I'm expecting the WOC to be delivered early this coming week, i can hardly wait!!


----------



## ceedoan

Jereni said:


> Charcoal reissue WOC today. Did not check the weather though and it is raining. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 3778127
> 
> 
> 
> Truer to color:
> View attachment 3778129



gorgeous!! did you end up getting both the charcoal and the bronze?? btw, how tall are you?? the WOC sits perfectly own you. i am giving it a try (for the 3rd time) bc i couldn't pass on the rose gold one. hoping third time's a charm!


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> charcoal reissue in calfskin is so perfect



Thanks Vanana! [emoji5]


----------



## Jereni

ceedoan said:


> gorgeous!! did you end up getting both the charcoal and the bronze?? btw, how tall are you?? the WOC sits perfectly own you. i am giving it a try (for the 3rd time) bc i couldn't pass on the rose gold one. hoping third time's a charm!



Yes I did, I just couldn't pick between them [emoji4] 

I'm 5'9. I do feel like the WOC length is the best on me, but I'm trying to convince myself that the rect mini works too. 

Hope the WOC you are getting is the one!


----------



## catsinthebag

Milosmum0307 said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as an action shot, but I wasn't carrying a Chanel bag today.  This bag was delivered to my office this morning, so I took this shot to ask my sister for advice.  My carelessness resulted in my beloved lambskin maxi being stolen during a recent trip overseas, and I've been having major angst at the idea of spending $6,000 to replace it.  I found this one from Yoogi's Closet, but I'm unsure about it.  The condition is good for what I paid, and since it won't be replacing a brand new bag I don't mind that it doesn't look brand new, but I'm just not in love with it.  I was thinking that I just need to suck it up and buy a brand new one to recapture that sense of lust I normally feel when buying a Chanel bag, so I sent this photo to my sister, expecting her to reaffirm my decision.  Instead she replied, "It's way too big for you!  You shouldn't be carrying a maxi at all.  This is a good opportunity for you to get something that suits you better."  So now I'm more confused than ever!



Listen to your gut (more than your sister, lol). If you're not in love with it, send it back and wait for something that really makes your heart sing. It's totally normal to find that what used to work for you has changed -- styles change as we get older, and that's not a bad thing. Maybe a Jumbo or a 227 Reissue would work better -- or maybe you need something completely different.  Take your time and find what is the right bag for you now.

BTW, the Maxi does look big on you, but I think it looks big on most people. It's all in the attitude, and if you're no longer completely comfortable with it, it won't look as good as it used to. JMHO.


----------



## kate2828

catsinthebag said:


> Listen to your gut (more than your sister, lol). If you're not in love with it, send it back and wait for something that really makes your heart sing. It's totally normal to find that what used to work for you has changed -- styles change as we get older, and that's not a bad thing. Maybe a Jumbo or a 227 Reissue would work better -- or maybe you need something completely different.  Take your time and find what is the right bag for you now.
> 
> BTW, the Maxi does look big on you, but I think it looks big on most people. It's all in the attitude, and if you're no longer completely comfortable with it, it won't look as good as it used to. JMHO.



Agree the bag should make your heart sing. Can you get your insurance to cover the previous bag?


----------



## Angie Ong

love2learn said:


> Beautiful and fun color on your Filigree!!



Thanks love2learn, I was really lucky as it was the last one in Rue Montaigne store!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thursday with beige mini vanity case
> View attachment 3778850





Vanana said:


> Friday funday with pearly pink CC circle mini and Karl Tshirt
> View attachment 3778851


 Style maven Queen!! Looking oh-so-fine in both of these mods. I ADORE your mini Vanity...can't get enough of seeing her! OMG I was recently in Lord&Taylor & saw a slew of Karl tee's & other Karl related tees. I was super tempted but it was right after i did the Marie Kondo method/big wardrobe clean out so i was in total behavior mode...but those tees are the cutest!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful classic and very unique piece, love it!!!
> Your kitty is just so adorable!!!


Thank you darlin'.....she is the love of my life (next to my DH of course!) Can't wait to see your incredible new mini's in some mods...super happy for you on those 2 scores!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Style maven Queen!! Looking oh-so-fine in both of these mods. I ADORE your mini Vanity...can't get enough of seeing her! OMG I was recently in Lord&Taylor & saw a slew of Karl tee's & other Karl related tees. I was super tempted but it was right after i did the Marie Kondo method/big wardrobe clean out so i was in total behavior mode...but those tees are the cutest!


Thanks kendie! I thought this group would be the right audience for that tee  I really need to do a massive clean up of my wardrobe too but it is so difficult because I've recently lost some weight but not sure if it will stabilize or I might gain it back so I guess it has to wait a bit (but very strong desire and need to do so!)


----------



## terri w

On our way out for a drive. Glad there's no rain today so I can wear my espas!  But sometimes I think all three are just too much Chanel at once [emoji15][emoji16] especially as I have a wee purse and sunglasses in thee bag too [emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## kmoore925

Milosmum0307 said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as an action shot, but I wasn't carrying a Chanel bag today.  This bag was delivered to my office this morning, so I took this shot to ask my sister for advice.  My carelessness resulted in my beloved lambskin maxi being stolen during a recent trip overseas, and I've been having major angst at the idea of spending $6,000 to replace it.  I found this one from Yoogi's Closet, but I'm unsure about it.  The condition is good for what I paid, and since it won't be replacing a brand new bag I don't mind that it doesn't look brand new, but I'm just not in love with it.  I was thinking that I just need to suck it up and buy a brand new one to recapture that sense of lust I normally feel when buying a Chanel bag, so I sent this photo to my sister, expecting her to reaffirm my decision.  Instead she replied, "It's way too big for you!  You shouldn't be carrying a maxi at all.  This is a good opportunity for you to get something that suits you better."  So now I'm more confused than ever!



It depends on how you feel. It is a very large bag on you, but it doesn't look like the bag is wearing you. If it's your everyday bag that fits all of your items comfortably I say stick with the maxi, whether it's this preloved one, or a new one. As someone who personally prefers small bags, I don't think it looks funny on you at all


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Luv n bags

I haven't taken this beautiful blue out in a year! Time for it to get some air!


----------



## Raffaluv

1st time wearing my "new to me" Pearl belt (fanny pack sneaking in pic   - Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kate2828

My new iridescent mini running errands with me today which included getting a new car! [emoji38]


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Thursday with beige mini vanity case
> View attachment 3778850





Vanana said:


> Friday funday with pearly pink CC circle mini and Karl Tshirt
> View attachment 3778851


Totally LOVE the whole assembly!!!!
That vanity case... you nailed it, girl!!!


----------



## Auvina15

kate2828 said:


> My new iridescent mini running errands with me today which included getting a new car! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779673


Woa... that's awesome!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't taken this beautiful blue out in a year! Time for it to get some air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779261


Love it!!! This blue shade is TDF!!!
Was it 16C?


----------



## Doodles78

Sittin' on the train to Grand Central....Meeting  up w friends visiting from Europe, hooray!


----------



## Stripes115

Loving my Chanel clutch in white and Stuart weitzman sandals   [emoji847]


----------



## kate2828

Auvina15 said:


> Woa... that's awesome!!!! Congratulations!!



Thank you!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wore my reissue to see "Indecent" on Broadway.


----------



## love2learn

Mendezhm said:


> Casual Friday with my brand new 17b navy WOC. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778058


It's such a gorgeous color!!!  Do you know if this new for the season or from a previous season?  I just got the gold reissue Woc earlier this month, but you know how it is when you see a color you love, you better grab it before it's gone!  It really looks so cute with your outfit and sits perfectly on you.


----------



## love2learn

Jereni said:


> Charcoal reissue WOC today. Did not check the weather though and it is raining. Boo!
> 
> View attachment 3778127
> 
> 
> 
> Truer to color:
> View attachment 3778129


The charcoal color is fabulous!!  Love it with your white tank and reddish/burgandy pants.  It all ties together so well.


----------



## love2learn

Pretty Bags said:


> With my new chevron coco handle...


Saw your reveal and your debate if it was a keeper.  Such a keeper!!!  Sooooooo gorgeous!!!  I'm sure a lot of heads turn and can't take their eyes off of this beauty!!


----------



## love2learn

terri w said:


> Got Kebello done to my hair which was disgustingly frizzy! So my flappy bag decided to chill at the beach afterwards with some ice cream!!
> 
> View attachment 3778144


I don't know what Kebello is, but it looks like you and your beautiful CF are having a beautiful day!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! WooHoo! Weekend is almost here  Dark pink caviar mini LGHW with baby blue dress ❤️  Have a lovey day everyone and enjoy your weekend!
> View attachment 3778150


Such a pretty shade of pink!!  Looks perfect with your gorgeous dress!


----------



## love2learn

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3779853
> 
> 
> Wore my reissue to see "Indecent" on Broadway.


Love your reissue and cute shirt under your jacket!


----------



## love2learn

ceedoan said:


> Coming back to Coco after a few months cheating with Alessandro [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3778537


Such a beauty!!


----------



## Mendezhm

love2learn said:


> It's such a gorgeous color!!!  Do you know if this new for the season or from a previous season?  I just got the gold reissue Woc earlier this month, but you know how it is when you see a color you love, you better grab it before it's gone!  It really looks so cute with your outfit and sits perfectly on you.



Aww, thanks so much! It's from this season. 17b. I wore it again today to my son's basketball game--I'm really loving the color and the Caviar is perfect!


----------



## love2learn

Milosmum0307 said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as an action shot, but I wasn't carrying a Chanel bag today.  This bag was delivered to my office this morning, so I took this shot to ask my sister for advice.  My carelessness resulted in my beloved lambskin maxi being stolen during a recent trip overseas, and I've been having major angst at the idea of spending $6,000 to replace it.  I found this one from Yoogi's Closet, but I'm unsure about it.  The condition is good for what I paid, and since it won't be replacing a brand new bag I don't mind that it doesn't look brand new, but I'm just not in love with it.  I was thinking that I just need to suck it up and buy a brand new one to recapture that sense of lust I normally feel when buying a Chanel bag, so I sent this photo to my sister, expecting her to reaffirm my decision.  Instead she replied, "It's way too big for you!  You shouldn't be carrying a maxi at all.  This is a good opportunity for you to get something that suits you better."  So now I'm more confused than ever!


So heartbreaking to hear your bag got stolen.  It is a lot of money to replace it for sure.  If you're saving a lot and it's in great condition, and you don't want to spend full retail for another maxi.....what if you kept that one and then buy something else from the boutique that you have been wanting,but isn't in or over the 6K?  Then you still get your boutique "lust" satisfaction.  I agree with Kendie, in that only you know if the bag is right for you.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Ms. Grey caviar out for dinner...took this pic for @Jereni  as our kitty's look so incredibly alike....when i saw Jereni's cat i thought she stole mine! Sadly my girl is NOT into chanel photobombing in a nice way like Jereni's cast...mine has zero interest!


this bag!!!  And I think your kitty did a good job posing for the picture


----------



## love2learn

deltalady said:


> Wearing my new brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778844


Looks beautiful on your white blouse!


----------



## love2learn

Mendezhm said:


> Aww, thanks so much! It's from this season. 17b. I wore it again today to my son's basketball game--I'm really loving the color and the Caviar is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779865


You're so welcome and another beautiful picture!!  Beautiful picture of you and your son, and of course your new navy Woc!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Thursday with beige mini vanity case
> View attachment 3778850


Gosh Vanana!!  Your cute top looks fabulous with your vanity case and vice versa.  You're always dressed so cute and pair it all so well!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Friday funday with pearly pink CC circle mini and Karl Tshirt
> View attachment 3778851


Yep.  Another ever so perfect paired outfit and bag.  By the way, I'm not much of a pink person, but I love this little cutie.


----------



## love2learn

terri w said:


> On our way out for a drive. Glad there's no rain today so I can wear my espas!  But sometimes I think all three are just too much Chanel at once [emoji15][emoji16] especially as I have a wee purse and sunglasses in thee bag too [emoji85][emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 3779192


Love it!  Just be you and enjoy your gorgeous Chanel.  You know we all enjoy the pictures


----------



## love2learn

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> 14s Yellow lambskin rect mini with brushed ghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779260


You look sooooooo cute!!!  That yellow is the perfect bag to go with your ever so hip and chic outfit.  Not many women can wear the gladiator knee high ties.  But, you are one of the very few who can!  Love your outfit and LOVE that beautiful yellow mini!!


----------



## love2learn

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't taken this beautiful blue out in a year! Time for it to get some air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779261


Such a beautiful blue too!!  This bag could brighten anyone's day!


----------



## love2learn

Raffaluv said:


> View attachment 3779302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st time wearing my "new to me" Pearl belt (fanny pack sneaking in pic   - Thanks for letting me share!


Your "new to me" belt was a great purchase.  Looks perfect with your beautiful dress.


----------



## love2learn

kate2828 said:


> My new iridescent mini running errands with me today which included getting a new car! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779673


Congrats on your new car!!  It's nice to have something beautiful to stare at while all the paper work gets done.


----------



## love2learn

Doodles78 said:


> Sittin' on the train to Grand Central....Meeting  up w friends visiting from Europe, hooray!


Soooooo pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

Stripes115 said:


> Loving my Chanel clutch in white and Stuart weitzman sandals   [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779804


Wow!!  Such a beautiful clutch!!  Perfect for summer!


----------



## Doodles78

Stripes115 said:


> Loving my Chanel clutch in white and Stuart weitzman sandals   [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779804


That white makes me want a white bag now!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Yep.  Another ever so perfect paired outfit and bag.  By the way, I'm not much of a pink person, but I love this little cutie.


Thanks! this cutie was a steal! I got it at the department store brand new for 25% off it was part of a list of limited small stock items that were past season and I thought it's brand new chanel, pink, durable and easy to wear for around $2k (that's the price of some wallets let's remember) --> sign me up!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Gosh Vanana!!  Your cute top looks fabulous with your vanity case and vice versa.  You're always dressed so cute and pair it all so well!!


Aw thank you, i'm a shopaholic


----------



## Dextersmom

Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me. 
PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


Omg you couldn't believe i was about to cry seeing your post again!!!!I've missed you so much my loveliest best friend!!! Welcome back, DM!!!
I'm sooo glad and soooo happy your husband gets well and you could go out together again!!!!! Yayyyyy  Congratulations on your new beauties and you look just fabulous as always and forever!!!! ....Thought you've losing something weight.............Love u!!!!As always I wish you both all the BEST!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Dear DM!!   It is so good to see beautiful you again .  We all have been thinking about you and missed you beyond words can describe.   I am so glad you and DH were able to go out to dinner tonight -- that is good progress.  One step at a time dear!   Congrats on the beautiful o case and Neverful (love this new color combo).   I wish you and your DH the best as he continues to recover. Hope to see you again soon.  Take great care. XOXO


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


Omg DM, I have been thinking about you and wonder where you are.  It's so nice to see and hear from you again.  Well wishes to you and your husband.  Welcome back dear.  Isn't this red so hot?


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



I'm so sorry to hear all of this.  I wondered if you were just taking a break for awhile or what?  I had no idea.  So happy he's home now and recovering.  You both can get some rest now that he's home and doing better.  Going out to dinner for the first time since being home probable felt great for both of you.

Your new mini and O case are beautiful!  Glad you're back[emoji8]


----------



## terri w

love2learn said:


> I don't know what Kebello is, but it looks like you and your beautiful CF are having a beautiful day!



Expensive hair treatment to defrizz your hair for 3 months.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


  BACK DEAREST DEXTERSMOM!!   
We are all thrilled to see you my LoveBug & have been sending you & DH the best, most positive vibes. So happy you both got out. Please tell him we are still praying for his recovery & for your peace & happiness after such a major stressful life event. We love you dearly  & obviously you look beautiful as always! Glad to hear you are also loving your LV tote. My best to you darlin'! Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## MaryJoe84

Went to the Opera and took my grey beauty out for the first time  with matching Louboutins


----------



## goldenfountain

Wearing my newest non-black Chanel classic flap today - she's in beige clair! Sooo excited I found her!


----------



## yinnie

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Welcome back to tpf! Your action shots have been dearly missed! Glad to hear your husband is recovering back home. Wish your family all the best with the journey ahead


----------



## yinnie

Baby feet are back!


----------



## Panzanella

Ok, these are not mine. I was just trying them on while waiting for my SA to wrap up what I actually bought. Have to admit that when I first saw photos of the chevron coco, I thought what ugly bags. I was never keen on the coco to begin with and I thought the chevron version was even worst. Even gorgeous photos of tpfers wearing them didn't really convince me. Today I only tried them on because I was bored  

But then I guess I now have to eat my words. I was beyond surprise how cute they were.Now I want one!!!  Unfortunately (but definitely luckily for my wallet), I'm not allowed to buy any since my quota is full. (In this country you could only buy one bag per month).

Anyway, I think I should post some mod shots  here just in case anyone needs enabling on these oh-so-cute chevron cocos


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your husband, Dextersmom! *hugs* and positive thoughts for continued healing.


----------



## Raffaluv

kate2828 said:


> My new iridescent mini running errands with me today which included getting a new car! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779673


Congratulations on your new car & your mini is gorgeous!


----------



## Raffaluv

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Glad to hear you are back & sending great positive vibes to you & your family! You look gorgeous & so happy you got out for such a special dinner!


----------



## Raffaluv

Raffaluv said:


> Glad to hear you are back & sending great positive vibes to you & your family! You look gorgeous & so happy you got out for such a special dinner!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


Ohhh dearest dex!! I'm so happy to have u back here.. like
I always tell you, you're such an mod shot inspiration..looking good as always my dear! It's nice to know that both of u are doing well now hugs and kisses from other side of the world... ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Ok with my chanel earrings which is hardly see in this pic.. and with Lv camera pouch to complete the look


----------



## Rikireads

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


----------



## Rikireads

@Dextersmom
Prayers for your husband's complete recovery. God is the master healer and I have seen his wonders many times! [emoji1488][emoji1488] 
Hugs!


----------



## Doodles78

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3779853
> 
> 
> Wore my reissue to see "Indecent" on Broadway.


Both our reissues had a fun night in NYC!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

New in, light pink mini rectangle. It's sooo gorgeous irl ❤

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## presvy

Panzanella said:


> Ok, these are not mine. I was just trying them on while waiting for my SA to wrap up what I actually bought. Have to admit that when I first saw photos of the chevron coco, I thought what ugly bags. I was never keen on the coco to begin with and I thought the chevron version was even worst. Even gorgeous photos of tpfers wearing them didn't really convince me. Today I only tried them on because I was bored
> 
> But then I guess I now have to eat my words. I was beyond surprise how cute they were.Now I want one!!!  Unfortunately (but definitely luckily for my wallet), I'm not allowed to buy any since my quota is full. (In this country you could only buy one bag per month).
> 
> Anyway, I think I should post some mod shots  here just in case anyone needs enabling on these oh-so-cute chevron cocos
> 
> View attachment 3780247
> View attachment 3780248





Agreed!Chevron Coco handle is a stunner!sharing my Chevron Coco


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



WELCOME BACK My beloved friend T!!!!!!!I've been waiting for this day and missed you really so badly!!!!! It made me have tears when I saw your beautiful post... Thank God deeply he finally made it though and back home now. I only could imagine how hard it had been for you these long days and must be still.....My heart have ached deeply and only I could do was praying. You're truly a strong lady I do respect, so you amazing husband is, and you're truly a beautiful lady inside and outside, my friend. You and your beloved husband has been in my daily prayer. I trust in our merciful God who is our creator listened your heart and prayer and will never let you down. I will keep continuing to pray in Him in my daily prayer sincerely from bottom my heart, Please never give up 

And my dearest T, I'm sooooo happy we're another bag twin A huge congratulation!!! I believe this color will cheer you up and I am so glad you didn't give up on your beautiful Chanel during such hardest time. You deserve the best for your hardest work, my friend,
Hope your beautiful Chanel and PF give you a little break and joy during your hard time and work, that's what Chanel have done for me as well 
Purse forum and I really need you here, my beloved friend


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3780214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780215
> 
> 
> Wearing my newest non-black Chanel classic flap today - she's in beige clair! Sooo excited I found her!


Classy chic elegance at its FINEST!!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Ok, these are not mine. I was just trying them on while waiting for my SA to wrap up what I actually bought. Have to admit that when I first saw photos of the chevron coco, I thought what ugly bags. I was never keen on the coco to begin with and I thought the chevron version was even worst. Even gorgeous photos of tpfers wearing them didn't really convince me. Today I only tried them on because I was bored
> 
> But then I guess I now have to eat my words. I was beyond surprise how cute they were.Now I want one!!!  Unfortunately (but definitely luckily for my wallet), I'm not allowed to buy any since my quota is full. (In this country you could only buy one bag per month).
> 
> Anyway, I think I should post some mod shots  here just in case anyone needs enabling on these oh-so-cute chevron cocos
> 
> View attachment 3780247
> View attachment 3780248


Ha that is awesome....i adore you for saying "eat my words"...chevron Coco looks awesome on you! I want one too!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WELCOME BACK My beloved friend T!!!!!!!I've been waiting for this day and missed you really so badly!!!!! It made me have tears when I saw your beautiful post... Thank God deeply he finally made it though and back home now. I only could imagine how hard it had been for you these long days and must be still.....My heart have ached deeply and only I could do was praying. You're truly a strong lady I do respect, so you amazing husband is, and you're truly a beautiful lady inside and outside, my friend. You and your beloved husband has been in my daily prayer. I trust in our merciful God who is our creator listened your heart and prayer and will never let you down. I will keep continuing to pray in Him in my daily prayer sincerely from bottom my heart, Please never give up
> 
> And my dearest T, I'm sooooo happy we're another bag twin A huge congratulation!!! I believe this color will cheer you up and I am so glad you didn't give up on your beautiful Chanel during such hardest time. You deserve the best for your hardest work, my friend,
> Hope your beautiful Chanel and PF give you a little break and joy during your hard time and work, that's what Chanel have done for me as well
> Purse forum and I really need you here, my beloved friend





Auvina15 said:


> Omg you couldn't believe i was about to cry seeing your post again!!!!I've missed you so much my loveliest best friend!!! Welcome back, DM!!!
> I'm sooo glad and soooo happy your husband gets well and you could go out together again!!!!! Yayyyyy  Congratulations on your new beauties and you look just fabulous as always and forever!!!! ....Thought you've losing something weight.............Love u!!!!As always I wish you both all the BEST!!!





Iamminda said:


> Dear DM!!   It is so good to see beautiful you again .  We all have been thinking about you and missed you beyond words can describe.   I am so glad you and DH were able to go out to dinner tonight -- that is good progress.  One step at a time dear!   Congrats on the beautiful o case and Neverful (love this new color combo).   I wish you and your DH the best as he continues to recover. Hope to see you again soon.  Take great care. XOXO





Chanel923 said:


> Omg DM, I have been thinking about you and wonder where you are.  It's so nice to see and hear from you again.  Well wishes to you and your husband.  Welcome back dear.  Isn't this red so hot?





love2learn said:


> I'm so sorry to hear all of this.  I wondered if you were just taking a break for awhile or what?  I had no idea.  So happy he's home now and recovering.  You both can get some rest now that he's home and doing better.  Going out to dinner for the first time since being home probable felt great for both of you.
> 
> Your new mini and O case are beautiful!  Glad you're back[emoji8]





Kendie26 said:


> BACK DEAREST DEXTERSMOM!!
> We are all thrilled to see you my LoveBug & have been sending you & DH the best, most positive vibes. So happy you both got out. Please tell him we are still praying for his recovery & for your peace & happiness after such a major stressful life event. We love you dearly  & obviously you look beautiful as always! Glad to hear you are also loving your LV tote. My best to you darlin'! Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox





yinnie said:


> Welcome back to tpf! Your action shots have been dearly missed! Glad to hear your husband is recovering back home. Wish your family all the best with the journey ahead





FunBagz said:


> I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your husband, Dextersmom! *hugs* and positive thoughts for continued healing.





Raffaluv said:


> Glad to hear you are back & sending great positive vibes to you & your family! You look gorgeous & so happy you got out for such a special dinner!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh dearest dex!! I'm so happy to have u back here.. like
> I always tell you, you're such an mod shot inspiration..looking good as always my dear! It's nice to know that both of u are doing well now hugs and kisses from other side of the world... ❤️❤️❤️❤️





Rikireads said:


> @Dextersmom
> Prayers for your husband's complete recovery. God is the master healer and I have seen his wonders many times! [emoji1488][emoji1488]
> Hugs!



Thank you all so very much!! I know this was a most unusual post of mine and I appreciate the support a lot....more than you know, actually.  Chanel is and has been a lovely hobby/distraction for me and I'm so happy to share it as well as more personal matters with you. 
With love,
Tammy (Dextersmom)
PS. Yes @Chanel923 this red is hot....so much so that I am contemplating adding the M/L as well. Is that crazy?


----------



## Kendie26

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 3780374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New in, light pink mini rectangle. It's sooo gorgeous irl ❤
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


What an incredibly beautiful woman you are & your modshot too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

@Dextersmom 
Keep feeling ALL of our love, support & prayers sweetest woman....we love you!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all so very much!! I know this was a most unusual post of mine and I appreciate the support a lot....more than you know, actually.  Chanel is and has been a lovely hobby/distraction for me and I'm so happy to share it as well as more personal matters with you.
> With love,
> Tammy (Dextersmom)
> PS. Yes @Chanel923 this red is hot....so much so that I am contemplating adding the M/L as well. Is that crazy?


Lol.... not crazy at all!  I'm also waiting for the medium to arrive.  I got the mini, just ordered the flat cardholder, and re-thinking about the mini-o-case after your enabling pic.


----------



## love2learn

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3780214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780215
> 
> 
> Wearing my newest non-black Chanel classic flap today - she's in beige clair! Sooo excited I found her!


She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3780246
> 
> Baby feet are back!


So cute!!!  And your reissue looks fabulous!!


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> Ok, these are not mine. I was just trying them on while waiting for my SA to wrap up what I actually bought. Have to admit that when I first saw photos of the chevron coco, I thought what ugly bags. I was never keen on the coco to begin with and I thought the chevron version was even worst. Even gorgeous photos of tpfers wearing them didn't really convince me. Today I only tried them on because I was bored
> 
> But then I guess I now have to eat my words. I was beyond surprise how cute they were.Now I want one!!!  Unfortunately (but definitely luckily for my wallet), I'm not allowed to buy any since my quota is full. (In this country you could only buy one bag per month).
> 
> Anyway, I think I should post some mod shots  here just in case anyone needs enabling on these oh-so-cute chevron cocos
> 
> View attachment 3780247
> View attachment 3780248


Gosh, ever since I saw the reveal of the green chevron coco handle I was smitten.  I didn't know though if it was just that stunning green or all of it together?  But, your mod pics makes me think the chevron just enhances the coco beauty.  Love that orange/coral color.  They look great on you too!!  So now you have a month to think it through if you really want one.  Thanks for being bored and modeling!!


----------



## love2learn

presvy said:


> View attachment 3780390
> 
> Agreed!Chevron Coco handle is a stunner!sharing my Chevron Coco


It really is stunning!!


----------



## Stripes115

Doodles78 said:


> That white makes me want a white bag now!



Thanks doodles!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


Oh I love this one!!  Such intricate details with the little studs.  Just such an eye catching piece.  I hope the dinner was fabulous and maybe some cake or dessert was eaten


----------



## Stripes115

love2learn said:


> Wow!!  Such a beautiful clutch!!  Perfect for summer!



Thanks love2learn!  Wish summer wasn't so short!  Haha


----------



## LuckyBitch

Iamminda said:


> Dear DM!!   It is so good to see beautiful you again .  We all have been thinking about you and missed you beyond words can describe.   I am so glad you and DH were able to go out to dinner tonight -- that is good progress.  One step at a time dear!   Congrats on the beautiful o case and Neverful (love this new color combo).   I wish you and your DH the best as he continues to recover. Hope to see you again soon.  Take great care. XOXO


+1 Very best wishes to both of you. Wish your husband a good recovery and please take care of yourself xx


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


You look beautiful dear K!  I love this dress and clutch.  Happy Birthday to your DH -- hope you had a great celebration.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


So beautiful you are, sweetest Kendie!!! Love the whole outfit and of course your gorgeous CC pieces!!! Hope you had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## UpTime

Pretty Bags said:


> With my new chevron coco handle...


Pretty bags, may I ask which seaso is this? More details how, when you got it please. Thanks


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


OMG DM I had disappeared from the forum for quite a bit too and had no idea you guys were going through all this!!! I am so very glad to hear that DH is recovering, and he has you by his side (you did lose quite a bit of weight   I sincerely hope that things are looking up for you guys day by day and that life would start to feel normal again soon. Sending my thoughts and the best positive energy to you  I see you managed to grab the hot red pair (an 0 case no less).


----------



## Vanana

Yesterday... 17c lambskin multicolor mini in action


----------



## Vanana

Casual Sunday with So Black small boy and Chanel moonstone necklace. Ready to see the Valerian movie.


----------



## Vanana

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3780246
> 
> Baby feet are back!


hahahah too funny!!! too cute!!! and too gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


Love the clutch but really really love your fun flamingo dress!!!!!!!!  That is super fun and I-love-it!  I hope you and DH had a fun night out!


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!



The entire look of this outfit is gorgeous!! So fun for summer


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Casual Sunday with So Black small boy and Chanel moonstone necklace. Ready to see the Valerian movie.
> View attachment 3780777


Love this boy!  Beautiful blouse as well.


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


That's super stunning ❤️❤️❤️.. have fun tonight!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Casual Sunday with So Black small boy and Chanel moonstone necklace. Ready to see the Valerian movie.
> View attachment 3780777


Love this one.. simple but chic...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> OMG DM I had disappeared from the forum for quite a bit too and had no idea you guys were going through all this!!! I am so very glad to hear that DH is recovering, and he has you by his side (you did lose quite a bit of weight   I sincerely hope that things are looking up for you guys day by day and that life would start to feel normal again soon. Sending my thoughts and the best positive energy to you  I see you managed to grab the hot red pair (an 0 case no less).


Thank you Vanana.  Yes, I had been nagging my 2 SA's (one at NM and one at Nordstrom) about red bags before everything happened and when one of them texted me that I was getting the mini and o case I thought, why not? So of course I am 1st on the list for the M/L too.  My husband made a joke and said I can just walk around the house in my pjs with my Chanel bags.


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> +1 Very best wishes to both of you. Wish your husband a good recovery and please take care of yourself xx


Thank you.


----------



## Pretty Bags

UpTime said:


> Pretty bags, may I ask which seaso is this? More details how, when you got it please. Thanks



Hi, it's 17B collection, current season. It comes with red, beige, orange, black, blue, green. I got it in the Chanel store in Singapore.


----------



## Pretty Bags

love2learn said:


> Saw your reveal and your debate if it was a keeper.  Such a keeper!!!  Sooooooo gorgeous!!!  I'm sure a lot of heads turn and can't take their eyes off of this beauty!!



Ya.... can't help but staring at it myself. The SAs all said that this is the nicest shade of green Chanel has so far. And green is not hard to match with outfits at all.


----------



## UpTime

Pretty Bags said:


> Hi, it's 17B collection, current season. It comes with red, beige, orange, black, blue, green. I got it in the Chanel store in Singapore.


Thank you so much. I start to look for it now.


----------



## Pretty Bags

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow this green look so rare Chanel LOVE  Gorgeous leather!!



Ya, it's either you love it or don't love it colour.. but I love how vintage the bag look in this colour.


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



I have nothing I can say that hasn't been already said, but [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji175] to you and your family!

You look lovely in your pics.


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Ha that is awesome....i adore you for saying "eat my words"...chevron Coco looks awesome on you! I want one too!


Thank you!!  You go get one, girl! 


love2learn said:


> Gosh, ever since I saw the reveal of the green chevron coco handle I was smitten.  I didn't know though if it was just that stunning green or all of it together?  But, your mod pics makes me think the chevron just enhances the coco beauty.  Love that orange/coral color.  They look great on you too!!  So now you have a month to think it through if you really want one.  Thanks for being bored and modeling!!


Thanks, love2learn  Yes I think chevron can enhance the beauty of familiar styles.  Take the classic flap for example; I love the quilted original but the chevron version is just breathtaking. Are you planning to get one? I *should* be on ban island but this is soooo tempting


----------



## Panzanella

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


Oh dear. I'm so sorry to hear this but glad that he's recovering well. Wish you and your family the best.


----------



## goldenfountain

Wearing my newest non-black Chanel classic flap today - she's in beige clair! Sooo excited I found her!


love2learn said:


> She's gorgeous!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Wearing my newest non-black Chanel classic flap today - she's in beige clair! Sooo excited I found her!


Kendie26 said:


> Classy chic elegance at its FINEST!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Panzanella said:


> Oh dear. I'm so sorry to hear this but glad that he's recovering well. Wish you and your family the best.





Jereni said:


> I have nothing I can say that hasn't been already said, but [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji175] to you and your family!
> 
> You look lovely in your pics.


Thank you both.


----------



## topglamchic

DM, take care of yourself and your family.  I'm wishing you all blessings.  I'm glad your back with us.  


Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

love2learn said:


> You look sooooooo cute!!!  That yellow is the perfect bag to go with your ever so hip and chic outfit.  Not many women can wear the gladiator knee high ties.  But, you are one of the very few who can!  Love your outfit and LOVE that beautiful yellow mini!!



Thank you!!! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Oh I love this one!!  Such intricate details with the little studs.  Just such an eye catching piece.  I hope the dinner was fabulous and maybe some cake or dessert was eaten





Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful dear K!  I love this dress and clutch.  Happy Birthday to your DH -- hope you had a great celebration.





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful you are, sweetest Kendie!!! Love the whole outfit and of course your gorgeous CC pieces!!! Hope you had a wonderful time!!!





Vanana said:


> Love the clutch but really really love your fun flamingo dress!!!!!!!!  That is super fun and I-love-it!  I hope you and DH had a fun night out!





FancyPants77 said:


> The entire look of this outfit is gorgeous!! So fun for summer





chicnfab said:


> That's super stunning ❤️❤️❤️.. have fun tonight!!!


Aw, many thanks to ALL of you super sweet Lovelies! It's totally fun sharing the chanel love w/ all of you!
@Vanana~dress is Kate Spade(you probably guessed that!) I have a few of hers but Flamingo mania is my favorite for it's whimsy & color...thanks again everyone & happy week to all of you!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Vanana.  Yes, I had been nagging my 2 SA's (one at NM and one at Nordstrom) about red bags before everything happened and when one of them texted me that I was getting the mini and o case I thought, why not? So of course I am 1st on the list for the M/L too.  My husband made a joke and said I can just walk around the house in my pjs with my Chanel bags.


OH yes, your DH is correct, and it's no joke. You should (maybe as a joke, maybe seriously...  ) do a 2 PM and 6PM Chanel parades everyday!  Like, 2PM are like the mini's and then 6PM the rest of the bags!  

It' so great that you got the hot red bags - lots of great mod shots and inspirations for us 
You rake care and so nice to be back and see you back. Take it easy and hang out here to relax a bit (That's what I do! The ladies on this forum gives me positive energy!)


----------



## bklner2014

Hi Dextersmom, I enjoyed your huge reveal thread last season, and am so sorry to hear about your husband's accident. Thankful that he's fine, and here's wishing you both the best as he continues on the path to recovery. 


Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


----------



## Doodles78

At the nail salon... posing with the obligatory Starbucks! I feel lucky to have found time on a Monday to sneak out for a pedicure! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


I was wondering what happend and even thought to ask Kendie26 about you...
Good to read he survived and I wish him a full recovery!! 

That red is soo beautiful!!  I hope I can become a twinsie on this one.
Hope to see you more.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Ms. Grey caviar out for dinner...took this pic for @Jereni  as our kitty's look so incredibly alike....when i saw Jereni's cat i thought she stole mine! Sadly my girl is NOT into chanel photobombing in a nice way like Jereni's cast...mine has zero interest!


Ms. Grey and kitty are posing just fine!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Celebrating my DH upcoming birthday w/ our besties last night...haven't used this clutch except for 1 other time so she had to get out.....happy Sunday everyone!


Oh my what a gorgeous clutch! And so perfect with the brooch and your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Casual Sunday with So Black small boy and Chanel moonstone necklace. Ready to see the Valerian movie.
> View attachment 3780777


Love the entire outfit!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the entire outfit!


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mendezhm said:


> Aww, thanks so much! It's from this season. 17b. I wore it again today to my son's basketball game--I'm really loving the color and the Caviar is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779865


you and your son are so beautiful! love the bag as well. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> I was wondering what happend and even thought to ask Kendie26 about you...
> Good to read he survived and I wish him a full recovery!!
> 
> That red is soo beautiful!!  I hope I can become a twinsie on this one.
> Hope to see you more.





topglamchic said:


> DM, take care of yourself and your family.  I'm wishing you all blessings.  I'm glad your back with us.





Vanana said:


> OH yes, your DH is correct, and it's no joke. You should (maybe as a joke, maybe seriously...  ) do a 2 PM and 6PM Chanel parades everyday!  Like, 2PM are like the mini's and then 6PM the rest of the bags!
> 
> It' so great that you got the hot red bags - lots of great mod shots and inspirations for us
> You rake care and so nice to be back and see you back. Take it easy and hang out here to relax a bit (That's what I do! The ladies on this forum gives me positive energy!)





bklner2014 said:


> Hi Dextersmom, I enjoyed your huge reveal thread last season, and am so sorry to hear about your husband's accident. Thankful that he's fine, and here's wishing you both the best as he continues on the path to recovery.


Thank you all so much!!! You are right Vanana and I will spend some time chilling here with you all when I can.


----------



## deb68nc

Beige Clair out today


----------



## Chanel923

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3781427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Clair out today


Beautiful Ms. Beige Clair.  You forgot to mention the behind the screen, assistant hard to get pink camellia o-key holder.


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Dear Dextersmom, I'm so glad to see you back here, I've missed your lovely posts! I'm so sorry to read about your husband, I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Best of luck to the both of you! Congratulations on your new Mini, it looks great on you!


----------



## Marlee

Took my Boy to work today [emoji4]


----------



## Jereni

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3781427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Clair out today



Beautiful bag!


----------



## FancyPants77

Marlee said:


> Took my Boy to work today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781534



Gorgeous! Pretty wedding ring set too


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Ms. Grey and kitty are posing just fine!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh my what a gorgeous clutch! And so perfect with the brooch and your lovely outfit!


Kind thanks as always my dearestI'm saying the dark beige & Boy prayers for you!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Casual Sunday with So Black small boy and Chanel moonstone necklace. Ready to see the Valerian movie.
> View attachment 3780777


Ok this may sound weird or rude, but will you PLEASE , just once, post a bad picture of yourself?!! HAHAHAHAHA i know it's totally impossible...sheesh! I really love the Boy style on you dearest.


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> At the nail salon... posing with the obligatory Starbucks! I feel lucky to have found time on a Monday to sneak out for a pedicure! Enjoy your day.


 I am literally kissing my screen!! I pulled out my black chevron lambskin this past weekend & promised her an outing soon & now i see yours....1 of my all time numbero Uno favorite bags ever!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> Dear Dextersmom, I'm so glad to see you back here, I've missed your lovely posts! I'm so sorry to read about your husband, I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Best of luck to the both of you! Congratulations on your new Mini, it looks great on you!


Thank you so much Marlee!!


----------



## kmoore925

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



So happy to see you back and to hear your husband is home and on the mend! What a scary ordeal for you and your family to have to deal with.


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> I am literally kissing my screen!! I pulled out my black chevron lambskin this past weekend & promised her an outing soon & now i see yours....1 of my all time numbero Uno favorite bags ever!!


Oooohhhh I would love black chevron!!!!! The lighting in the salon was poor and my bag is a blue color. Yep, chevron is my jam! Enjoy yours!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

kmoore925 said:


> So happy to see you back and to hear your husband is home and on the mend! What a scary ordeal for you and your family to have to deal with.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


Everybody already said everything I wanted to say, so i will send you a lot of [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] . 
And your bag is fabulous as always [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Everybody already said everything I wanted to say, so i will send you a lot of [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] .
> And your bag is fabulous as always [emoji8]


Thank you Forex.


----------



## Ice24

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016


Welcome back to forum and I miss ur mod shot.. so sorry to hear about your hubby accident and glad he is on the road to recovery.. no wonder I have been thinking where have you been.. take care my dear and congrats on scoring the dark red mini.. it's gorgeous isn't she


----------



## Dextersmom

Ice24 said:


> Welcome back to forum and I miss ur mod shot.. so sorry to hear about your hubby accident and glad he is on the road to recovery.. no wonder I have been thinking where have you been.. take care my dear and congrats on scoring the dark red mini.. it's gorgeous isn't she


Thank you Ice24 and yes, the red mini is amazing.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~   





another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....


----------



## fally

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new mini out today! So happy to have this gorgeous red to brighten up my neutral outfits!
> 
> View attachment 3773239



Hello Steffysstyle, I hope you don't mind if I steal your outfit pairing. Also I was stalking Youtube for your video on this red mini and watched it several times. hahaha Thank you for posting the video, made me love the color even more.


----------



## Jereni

Light gold reissue WOC today


----------



## steffysstyle

fally said:


> Hello Steffysstyle, I hope you don't mind if I steal your outfit pairing. Also I was stalking Youtube for your video on this red mini and watched it several times. hahaha Thank you for posting the video, made me love the color even more.



Thank you so much for watching my video  It's such a gorgeous colour, I love it so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Surprise surprise out with miss red mini again


----------



## Sandra.AT

my first chanel bag which i got today.... jumbo double flap  i'm sooo superhappy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 more pics : https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-holy-grail-..-REVEAL-of-my-dream-bag.969894/


----------



## Toronto24

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Sending lots of positive energy your way for a speedy recovery [emoji120]


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~
> 
> View attachment 3782442
> 
> View attachment 3782444
> 
> another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....



Is that Champagne?? I am so jealous of your friend! I wanna join your Monday Champagne and see your pretty face and Chanel again...
I love your 12a and annual shot at lady's room by the way


----------



## imgg

Took my m/l classic white flap to a quick trip to Carmel, here at the hotel.


----------



## Doodles78

imgg said:


> Took my m/l classic white flap to a quick trip to Carmel, here at the hotel.
> View attachment 3782852


Lovely bag. And Carmel is lovely, too! Enjoy


----------



## imgg

Doodles78 said:


> Lovely bag. And Carmel is lovely, too! Enjoy


Thank you! Carmel is probably one of my all time favorite places.


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Surprise surprise out with miss red mini again
> 
> View attachment 3782633


Gorgeous and fresh!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~
> 
> View attachment 3782442
> 
> View attachment 3782444
> 
> another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....


I LOVE YOU & your "bad habit!!!"  Did anyone catch you in the act this time (taking selfie) Your glorious 12A is probably my top favorite red of all time & I'm so happy you have it my Lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Surprise surprise out with miss red mini again
> 
> View attachment 3782633


Too pretty for words (you & bag!)


----------



## Kendie26

One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


----------



## Ice24

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Ice24 and yes, the red mini is amazing.


Yes really love this red.. I still holding some hope I can get one too


----------



## Dextersmom

Ice24 said:


> Yes really love this red.. I still holding some hope I can get one too


Good luck! I hope that one will find its way to you. 


Toronto24 said:


> Sending lots of positive energy your way for a speedy recovery [emoji120]


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


Darling duo, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~
> 
> View attachment 3782442
> 
> View attachment 3782444
> 
> another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....


Gorgeous beauty!!!


----------



## chicnfab

With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


I think you look fabulous, my friend and I adore this juicy, coral red bag of yours!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


Ohhh that's so nice!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> I think you look fabulous, my friend and I adore this juicy, coral red bag of yours!!!


Thanks...Totally miss your sweet words my dearest friend.. I adore this bag but can't stopped admiring on all those beautiful true reds..  ...have a great day my dear tammy!


----------



## Chanel923

chicnfab said:


> With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful dress and bag.


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.



The tee looks so cool! Matches the woc so well [emoji1360]


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous and fresh!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Too pretty for words (you & bag!)



Thank you so much Vanana and Kendie! Have a lovely day/evening


----------



## yinnie

Reissue with my new shoes! They are so cute [emoji847]


----------



## Panzanella

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3783180
> 
> Reissue with my new shoes! They are so cute [emoji847]


Love the shoes  Where are they from? (And the reissue is stunning obviously)


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3783180
> 
> Reissue with my new shoes! They are so cute [emoji847]


Those shoes are indeed so, so, SO super adorbs


----------



## Kendie26

@Dextersmom @chicnfab @yinnie 
Thank you dearest Lovelies (for the new white tshirt & woc compliments) I actually think dear Karl should send ALL of us chanel lovers 1 of his fun tshirts himself for all the chanel love we throw out there everyday!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> @Dextersmom @chicnfab @yinnie
> Thank you dearest Lovelies (for the new white tshirt & woc compliments) I actually think dear Karl should send ALL of us chanel lovers 1 of his fun tshirts himself for all the chanel love we throw out there everyday!


I know right... that would be nice...


----------



## yinnie

Panzanella said:


> Love the shoes  Where are they from? (And the reissue is stunning obviously)





Kendie26 said:


> Those shoes are indeed so, so, SO super adorbs



Thank you [emoji847] I couldn't pass on these shoes although I didn't neeeeeeeed another pair [emoji12] they are by Australian brand Gorman. If you're interested they currently have 50% off all shoes (these were $64.50 aud after discount!) and free international shipping!


----------



## Jereni

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.



Hahah nice! The chevron goes really well with the modern style of the shirt.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks as always my dearestI'm saying the dark beige & Boy prayers for you!


Aw thank you so much for your Chanel prayers!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~
> 
> View attachment 3782442
> 
> View attachment 3782444
> 
> another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....


Oohh tha red is soo beautiful!! 
Have a great week also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


Oh what a great bargain find, love the tee and WOC! Was planning myself to have a look at Karl tees....


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


This red is really popping and great with your summery outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Again with Cuba chevron flap and new bracelet.
Have a great week!


----------



## loveydovey35

Milosmum0307 said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as an action shot, but I wasn't carrying a Chanel bag today.  This bag was delivered to my office this morning, so I took this shot to ask my sister for advice.  My carelessness resulted in my beloved lambskin maxi being stolen during a recent trip overseas, and I've been having major angst at the idea of spending $6,000 to replace it.  I found this one from Yoogi's Closet, but I'm unsure about it.  The condition is good for what I paid, and since it won't be replacing a brand new bag I don't mind that it doesn't look brand new, but I'm just not in love with it.  I was thinking that I just need to suck it up and buy a brand new one to recapture that sense of lust I normally feel when buying a Chanel bag, so I sent this photo to my sister, expecting her to reaffirm my decision.  Instead she replied, "It's way too big for you!  You shouldn't be carrying a maxi at all.  This is a good opportunity for you to get something that suits you better."  So now I'm more confused than ever!



I am sorry you suffered the loss of your property, that's awful. I can understand wanting to replace your handbag, however, if you are not in love with the replacement, maybe wait for one that you do love, or replace with the exact handbag--new from the boutique. You are right that there is a different experience when purchasing new, nothing replaces that. As far as how the Maxi looks on your frame, and judging only from one close up picture, I like it. You look stylish and very chic. Good luck in deciding! Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Again with Cuba chevron flap and new bracelet.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3783310


Always chic and beautiful! You look great!


----------



## loveydovey35

Milosmum0307 said:


> Thank you!  My sister is the sort of person who told me my hair looked "great" with blonde highlights throughout three whole years of law school, but then immediately after I went back to my natural shade to look more professional for my first job, she said, "Oh, thank goodness.  That trashy student hair you were sporting was SO BAD on you."  So of course she tells me now that the bag I carried for four years was all wrong for me.  I did love my maxi - it was my "everyday bag" and was so roomy and practical - but now I'm wondering if this isn't indeed an opportunity to try something new.  I have thirty days to return this particular bag, so I'm going to try not to do anything impulsive that I might regret (like leaving a Chanel bag on a train in Italy ... I will regret that forever).



lol oh my goodness, that was funny! "Trashy hair"? after three years she tells you this? I love my sisters, and they can be brutally honest, but your sister sounds like a lot of fun. Yes, you value her opinion, but I would say just go with what you want to do, what feels right.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> my first chanel bag which i got today.... jumbo double flap  i'm sooo superhappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics : https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-holy-grail-..-REVEAL-of-my-dream-bag.969894/


Congrats on your HG beautiful Jumbo!!! It look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

imgg said:


> Took my m/l classic white flap to a quick trip to Carmel, here at the hotel.
> View attachment 3782852


So pretty white flap! Hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look so cute and this prefect red is so cheerful and BEAUTIFUL!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


WOW LOVE LOVE LOOOOVVEEE your fun post!!! What a fun shopping!!!Thanks for sharing, You definetely inspire this Chanel world and I'm sure some ladies run to the store for this T ( include me LOL ) Oh Karl needs to pay you! 
I really adore your special beauty WOC, that sheen on the leather! whenever I see this i just wanna touch the feel!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Is that Champagne?? I am so jealous of your friend! I wanna join your Monday Champagne and see your pretty face and Chanel again...
> I love your 12a and annual shot at lady's room by the way



Yes It was..... Thank you my sweet friend M.....Wish you were with us too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE YOU & your "bad habit!!!"  Did anyone catch you in the act this time (taking selfie) Your glorious 12A is probably my top favorite red of all time & I'm so happy you have it my Lovely!


I LOVE YOU TOO~  What a sweet spirit you have, You are my most sweetest darling friend to love include such my bad habit.... ..... extra heart emoji can't describe how sweet you are! 
Ahahaha Nope, this time was lucky....the restaurant in the hotel bathroom had an individual room had each mirror and sink - lucky me..... 
Thank you, you're my  in this Chanel Thread who always makes me so happy and warm feelings, brighten my day up


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty!!!


Thank you my beautiful friend!  I hope you have a nice day today, darling


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3783180
> 
> Reissue with my new shoes! They are so cute [emoji847]


Hi @yinnie I like your cute shoes a lot! soooo adorable!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Oohh tha red is soo beautiful!!
> Have a great week also!


Thank you so much sweet Bibi!  I hope you have a wonderful week~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Again with Cuba chevron flap and new bracelet.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3783310


 You look fabulous as always!!!


----------



## kittahmeow

wow wish i could afford one!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Hahah nice! The chevron goes really well with the modern style of the shirt.





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh what a great bargain find, love the tee and WOC! Was planning myself to have a look at Karl tees....





shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW LOVE LOVE LOOOOVVEEE your fun post!!! What a fun shopping!!!Thanks for sharing, You definetely inspire this Chanel world and I'm sure some ladies run to the store for this T ( include me LOL ) Oh Karl needs to pay you!
> I really adore your special beauty WOC, that sheen on the leather! whenever I see this i just wanna touch the feel!!


Kindest Thanks to you darling Lovelies, as always 
Yes, Yes @Bibi25260 ...the Karl nice are quite nice quality (at least the ones i saw & clearly not RTW prices) BTW, you are looking HOT in your mod today....wish i looked like that in jeans!!!!
HEY KARL....PLEASE send ALL of the fine Chanel lovers on here a sweet little treat...a free tshirt to their home
@shopgirl4cc - you never EVER fail to make me (all of us) smile & laugh. You are a bright gem my dearest! Do let me know if you find his tees. I think you may have Lord & Taylor department stores by you (?)...that's where i found mine. Thanks for the chevron WOC love...that 1 has an amazing feel to it & the sheen is incredible in person. You'll have to "pet" her when i see you sometime!!! That was my first WOC & I named it "Dex" after our beloved @Dextersmom  as she was the one who inspired me to FINALLY try one LOVE TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


Holy smokes a camellia t shirt at $15! 

I was thinking it "sort of" balances out how much Karl makes over us on the bag purchases and then quickly dismissed that silly thought


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.



What a pretty bargain! You must be thrilled at finding this unexpected and pretty piece for a steal! I know I would be too


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> Took my Boy to work today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781534


Love this Boy!!  Just has that extra special beauty!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~
> 
> View attachment 3782442
> 
> View attachment 3782444
> 
> another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....


This red is amazing!!  Looks like a beautiful place to do lunch


----------



## love2learn

Jereni said:


> Light gold reissue WOC today
> 
> View attachment 3782564


Sooooo gorgeous!!!  But, I'm biased on this beauty.  Love being twinsies on this little beauty


----------



## love2learn

imgg said:


> Took my m/l classic white flap to a quick trip to Carmel, here at the hotel.
> View attachment 3782852


So beautiful!!  And I bet you're loving Carmel too


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Hi Dextersmom, happy to see you back here n that all is well . Missed your posts, mod shots n your beautiful purses! 

Congrats to your gorgeous red mini n matching red o case.  Hope your hubby is recovering well and you too, rest well cos you had a tiring period juggling between work n care-giving. ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> One of my "bargains of the year"...just got this white tees today (at Lord & Taylor)....saw them several weeks ago but they didn't have this 1 in my size. So many fun Karl t-shirts to choose from. And look at the price tag/sale! The kind woman who rang me up gave me extra % off so it was $15 & some change!! Wore it tonight out for quick casual bit w/ 1 of my WOC's.


What a deal!!  And then to pair it with your gorgeous WOC!!!  Love it when little things make it feel like you just hit the jackpot


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Looks amazing with your white dress!  Wow!  That is a stunning red for sure.


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3783180
> 
> Reissue with my new shoes! They are so cute [emoji847]


Very cute shoes!!  And of course  your reissue!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Again with Cuba chevron flap and new bracelet.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3783310


Love everything!  What a special piece your Cuba chevron flap is!!  I guess I've never seen this beauty?  Just beautiful!!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Ok with my chanel earrings which is hardly see in this pic.. and with Lv camera pouch to complete the look





chicnfab said:


> With my not so red flap bag... loving all your rich and beautiful reds... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Lovely shots! Is your son the photographer or your hubby?  Very good at capturing your pretty smiles! 

I love that electric blue skirt! N how ypu paired your red flap with white! Simple yet stunning with the focus all on the beautiful happy flap!


----------



## Arielgal

Inspired by @chicnfab in her lovely dresses n flaps n @Kendie26 in her cute flamingo print, here's my reissue saying hello and my chanel earrings with my kitty-cat printed dress 



Close-up of my 17B chanel posts...




Have a great day, lovely ladies!


----------



## eikaj

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3781427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Clair out today


That's a very lovely shade.


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Lovely shots! Is your son the photographer or your hubby?  Very good at capturing your pretty smiles!
> 
> I love that electric blue skirt! N how ypu paired your red flap with white! Simple yet stunning with the focus all on the beautiful happy flap!


Mostly my son who is only 4 .. and since im here in Manila my mom took the other one with the blue skirt.. very supportive family indeed .. thanks my dearest friend.. I wish we can go for coffee and talk abt bags all day that would be awesome ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> Looks amazing with your white dress!  Wow!  That is a stunning red for sure.


Thank u my dearest friend.. dress is only cad 30 from zara sale from 2 yrs ago I think..lol.. have a great day!!❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so cute and this prefect red is so cheerful and BEAUTIFUL!!!  Enjoy!!!!


Thanks my dearest friend.. this bag is always smiling from ear to ear like me .. have a fab day!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> This red is really popping and great with your summery outfit!


Thanks my dearest friend!! Yeah she's a real deal pop of colour...


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful dress and bag.


Thanks my dearest friend! The dress is only 30 cad from 2 yrs ago zara sale..


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Again with Cuba chevron flap and new bracelet.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 3783310


Ohh my bibi!! That's so beautiful!! Loving the top as well.. what kind of leather is your lovely chevron?  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by @chicnfab in her lovely dresses n flaps n @Kendie26 in her cute flamingo print, here's my reissue saying hello and my chanel earrings with my kitty-cat printed dress
> View attachment 3784075
> 
> 
> Close-up of my 17B chanel posts...
> 
> View attachment 3784060
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely ladies!


You're the sweetest..   .. you're kitty dress is so adorable.. where's that from? You're sooo pretty... your reissue is killing me... I used to have two black ghw reissues but I let go not because I don't love them but coz I have too many blacks with ghw.. I'm thinking to get white with silver hw.. probably preloved.. you're such an inspiration.. love how functional they are ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Went out to casual Monday lunch with my girl friend yesterday and my 12A M/L flap came along with me....  Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovely ladies are having a wonderful week ~
> 
> View attachment 3782442
> 
> View attachment 3782444
> 
> another annual shot at lady's restroom...sorry it's my bad habit....


Ohhh dear that's sooo beautiful.. and your bling bling too...that's ok a bad habit in a good way...


----------



## chicnfab

Jereni said:


> Light gold reissue WOC today
> 
> View attachment 3782564


Such a beautiful piece to have.. she's very elegant ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Surprise surprise out with miss red mini again
> 
> View attachment 3782633


Love it so much!! The whole ootd! You're pretty!


----------



## chicnfab

imgg said:


> Took my m/l classic white flap to a quick trip to Carmel, here at the hotel.
> View attachment 3782852


Such a beauty!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by @chicnfab in her lovely dresses n flaps n @Kendie26 in her cute flamingo print, here's my reissue saying hello and my chanel earrings with my kitty-cat printed dress
> View attachment 3784075
> 
> 
> Close-up of my 17B chanel posts...
> 
> View attachment 3784060
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely ladies!


Love it!!! adorable dress to go with the lovely chanel pieces!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> You're the sweetest..   .. you're kitty dress is so adorable.. where's that from? You're sooo pretty... your reissue is killing me... I used to have two black ghw reissues but I let go not because I don't love them but coz I have too many blacks with ghw.. I'm thinking to get white with silver hw.. probably preloved.. you're such an inspiration.. love how functional they are ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks chicnfab⚘⚘⚘ My dress, it's from wholesale. I get a lot of such pieces when I go taiwan, china or hk. . All free size but petite Asian sizes which fit me! My luxury indulgences are my bags n slgs..anything else, I buy what suits me n looks good on me! 

I am not working so I buy mostly casual wear n dresses. Beautiful pieces n brooches n Chanel rtw..I admire those on @Vanana, @Kendie26 etc..


----------



## Sandra.AT

I got my first chanel bag two days ago and my first LV wallet yesterday... first time wearing my jumbo .. it is not that heavy and not that noisy as I thought it would be .. and the chain is okay .. it is not that uncomfortable but I wore my bag only 2 hours with big sunglass case, one wallet, one small cosmetic puch and my iphone 7 haha let´s see how heavy it will be with my new wallet in it [emoji23]


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on your HG beautiful Jumbo!!! It look gorgeous on you!!!


thank you so much  I´m reallly enjoying this bag


----------



## Ice24

Boy at work


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ice24 said:


> Boy at work
> View attachment 3784291


it looks so great.. which size is it? I´m already planning on my next purchase which should be a smaller classic or cheaper tote/shopper bag which i can wear to work....


----------



## chicnfab

Sandra.AT said:


> I got my first chanel bag two days ago and my first LV wallet yesterday... first time wearing my jumbo .. it is not that heavy and not that noisy as I thought it would be .. and the chain is okay .. it is not that uncomfortable but I wore my bag only 2 hours with big sunglass case, one wallet, one small cosmetic puch and my iphone 7 haha let´s see how heavy it will be with my new wallet in it [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784239
> View attachment 3784241


Congrats! And you're gorgeous


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Thanks chicnfab⚘⚘⚘ My dress, it's from wholesale. I get a lot of such pieces when I go taiwan, china or hk. . All free size but petite Asian sizes which fit me! My luxury indulgences are my bags n slgs..anything else, I buy what suits me n looks good on me!
> 
> I am not working so I buy mostly casual wear n dresses. Beautiful pieces n brooches n Chanel rtw..I admire those on @Vanana, @Kendie26 etc..


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Always chic and beautiful! You look great!


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look fabulous as always!!!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to you darling Lovelies, as always
> Yes, Yes @Bibi25260 ...the Karl nice are quite nice quality (at least the ones i saw & clearly not RTW prices) BTW, you are looking HOT in your mod today....wish i looked like that in jeans!!!!
> HEY KARL....PLEASE send ALL of the fine Chanel lovers on here a sweet little treat...a free tshirt to their home
> @shopgirl4cc - you never EVER fail to make me (all of us) smile & laugh. You are a bright gem my dearest! Do let me know if you find his tees. I think you may have Lord & Taylor department stores by you (?)...that's where i found mine. Thanks for the chevron WOC love...that 1 has an amazing feel to it & the sheen is incredible in person. You'll have to "pet" her when i see you sometime!!! That was my first WOC & I named it "Dex" after our beloved @Dextersmom  as she was the one who inspired me to FINALLY try one LOVE TO YOU ALL!


Thank you! 
I strongly believe you look great in jeans!


----------



## Sandra.AT

chicnfab said:


> Congrats! And you're gorgeous


thank you so much


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Love everything!  What a special piece your Cuba chevron flap is!!  I guess I've never seen this beauty?  Just beautiful!!


Thank you!
I bought it in December but last visit in the boutique (2 weeks ago) they were on display and asked about them, my SA said it's a re-release.


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by @chicnfab in her lovely dresses n flaps n @Kendie26 in her cute flamingo print, here's my reissue saying hello and my chanel earrings with my kitty-cat printed dress
> View attachment 3784075
> 
> 
> Close-up of my 17B chanel posts...
> 
> View attachment 3784060
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely ladies!


You look so chic! Love the bag and entire outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Ohh my bibi!! That's so beautiful!! Loving the top as well.. what kind of leather is your lovely chevron?  ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you so much! Top is from few years ago from Malene Birger.
Actually the chevron flap isn't leather it is textile and that's one of the reasons I got it (lightweight).
Here's close up:


----------



## Bibi25260

Sandra.AT said:


> I got my first chanel bag two days ago and my first LV wallet yesterday... first time wearing my jumbo .. it is not that heavy and not that noisy as I thought it would be .. and the chain is okay .. it is not that uncomfortable but I wore my bag only 2 hours with big sunglass case, one wallet, one small cosmetic puch and my iphone 7 haha let´s see how heavy it will be with my new wallet in it [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784239
> View attachment 3784241


Congrats on your first Chanel! It looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Ice24

Sandra.AT said:


> it looks so great.. which size is it? I´m already planning on my next purchase which should be a smaller classic or cheaper tote/shopper bag which i can wear to work....


Thanks dear.. I always have a thing for Chanel boy 
It is old medium size


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so chic! Love the bag and entire outfit!


Thanks Bibi! ❤❤❤ loving your cuba chevron flap too. Looks deceptively like leather n such a classic style! Looks great as a fun casual everyday bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Holy smokes a camellia t shirt at $15!
> 
> I was thinking it "sort of" balances out how much Karl makes over us on the bag purchases and then quickly dismissed that silly thought





Arielgal said:


> What a pretty bargain! You must be thrilled at finding this unexpected and pretty piece for a steal! I know I would be too





love2learn said:


> What a deal!!  And then to pair it with your gorgeous WOC!!!  Love it when little things make it feel like you just hit the jackpot


Ha, the 3 of you always make me smile/giggle...thank you & YES lovetolearn i did feel like hitting the jackpot w/ that tee especially because of that crazy $15+ price & having it in my size (last time i saw it they didn't have my size & that was the 1 that i really wanted)


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by @chicnfab in her lovely dresses n flaps n @Kendie26 in her cute flamingo print, here's my reissue saying hello and my chanel earrings with my kitty-cat printed dress
> View attachment 3784075
> 
> 
> Close-up of my 17B chanel posts...
> 
> View attachment 3784060
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely ladies!


Totally on point & super pretty ...your reissue gets to me every time i see it & i adore your dress! GREAT mod!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, the 3 of you always make me smile/giggle...thank you & YES lovetolearn i did feel like hitting the jackpot w/ that tee especially because of that crazy $15+ price & having it in my size (last time i saw it they didn't have my size & that was the 1 that i really wanted)


Mod shots soon at the in action thread please!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much! Top is from few years ago from Malene Birger.
> Actually the chevron flap isn't leather it is textile and that's one of the reasons I got it (lightweight).
> Here's close up:
> View attachment 3784338


Ohh thank u.. beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Doodles78

OMG I was able to get to the salon again.... Twice in one week! Feeling so naughty!


----------



## loveydovey35

Doodles78 said:


> OMG I was able to get to the salon again.... Twice in one week! Feeling so naughty!



I love it! you deserve it love! Nothing wrong with nurturing yourself!


----------



## Doodles78

Sandra.AT said:


> I got my first chanel bag two days ago and my first LV wallet yesterday... first time wearing my jumbo .. it is not that heavy and not that noisy as I thought it would be .. and the chain is okay .. it is not that uncomfortable but I wore my bag only 2 hours with big sunglass case, one wallet, one small cosmetic puch and my iphone 7 haha let´s see how heavy it will be with my new wallet in it [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784239
> View attachment 3784241


Great pics! I love photos with people posing with the Chanel shopping bag. It's like you can feel their excitement! And gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## Doodles78

Ice24 said:


> Boy at work
> View attachment 3784291


Loooove chevron.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Black caviar mini LGHW and black lace dress. Have fabulous day everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Hi Dextersmom, happy to see you back here n that all is well . Missed your posts, mod shots n your beautiful purses!
> 
> Congrats to your gorgeous red mini n matching red o case.  Hope your hubby is recovering well and you too, rest well cos you had a tiring period juggling between work n care-giving. ⚘⚘⚘


Thank you, sweet Arielgal!!


----------



## deltalady

Wearing one of my brooches today


----------



## FancyPants77

deltalady said:


> Wearing one of my brooches today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784869



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HazelLovesBags

At New York Hall of Science, my bag is being guarded by this contraption.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Doodles78 said:


> Great pics! I love photos with people posing with the Chanel shopping bag. It's like you can feel their excitement! And gorgeous bag!!!!


thank you I just love the feeling of purchasing anything luxurious .. I was so nervous when I knew I will pick up this bag


----------



## steffysstyle

Distressed denim and Chanel kinda day!


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black caviar mini LGHW and black lace dress. Have fabulous day everyone!
> View attachment 3784573


You're so stunning babe! Enjoy ❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Distressed denim and Chanel kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 3784877


Always simply chic


----------



## Baghongkonglady

steffysstyle said:


> Distressed denim and Chanel kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 3784877


This is perfection! Where can I buy legs like that


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> You're so stunning babe! Enjoy ❤️❤️


Thank you for your lovely compliment Chicfab!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Ooh, I love your dress. Where is it from? And of course your Chanel is stunning.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black caviar mini LGHW and black lace dress. Have fabulous day everyone!
> View attachment 3784573


Thanks for this reminder to us why we all go cray cray to own a black mini.


----------



## Vanana

HazelLovesBags said:


> At New York Hall of Science, my bag is being guarded by this contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784868


Awww your White tote is so pretty!!! 

Hahaha so kidding love your chevron bag and its so nice you have a defense system built around it 

Never know what you encounter in NY.... pizza rat... for example


----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black caviar mini LGHW and black lace dress. Have fabulous day everyone!
> View attachment 3784573



You look gorgeous!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thanks for your lovely compliment!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Doodles78 said:


> OMG I was able to get to the salon again.... Twice in one week! Feeling so naughty!


Your Jumbo has such a beautiful sheen on puffy quilts!! Gorgeous! Hope you enjoyed salon time - you deserve it


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black caviar mini LGHW and black lace dress. Have fabulous day everyone!
> View attachment 3784573


You look so beautiful in the dress with mini!  We're 17C black caviar mini twin as yours look like 17C for edge stitching and beautiful shape and structue I love 17C


----------



## shopgirl4cc

deltalady said:


> Wearing one of my brooches today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784869


Beautiful and look so edgy on purple dress!  Love your adorable braid


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HazelLovesBags said:


> At New York Hall of Science, my bag is being guarded by this contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784868



This is such a cute and fun pic


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Distressed denim and Chanel kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 3784877


You look always so chic and fantastic with your beautiful Chanel!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

my dog fits perfectly to chanel hahaha black n white


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Casual Friday, black caviar mini LGHW again today ❤️ With Tom Ford oversized sunnies and Tory Burch flats. So versatile bag from casual to dressy ❤️❤️ Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so beautiful in the dress with mini!  We're 17C black caviar mini twin as yours look like 17C for edge stitching and beautiful shape and structue I love 17C


Thanks Shopgirl4cc for your lovely compliment! Indeed bag twins hun!


----------



## Vanana

Sandra.AT said:


> my dog fits perfectly to chanel hahaha black n white
> View attachment 3785747


Best item from Act 1 for sure!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Sandra.AT said:


> my dog fits perfectly to chanel hahaha black n white
> View attachment 3785747



I love it!


----------



## chicnfab

The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vienna

Casual night out with the camel boy...


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Love the colors!!!! Brightens up the day!


----------



## Toronto24

My new to me light blue half moon WOC. Taking her out for the first time to run errands.


----------



## Mendezhm

Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️


----------



## Panzanella

Sandra.AT said:


> my dog fits perfectly to chanel hahaha black n white
> View attachment 3785747


Ooooh Chanel doggy. Which boutique is that from? I need SA contact!


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new trendy cc


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday, black caviar mini LGHW again today ❤️ With Tom Ford oversized sunnies and Tory Burch flats. So versatile bag from casual to dressy ❤️❤️ Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3785769
> 
> View attachment 3785769


Your mods are always STUNNING You are quite "the looker" (that's a compliment!) my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3786115
> View attachment 3786118
> 
> Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️


 BEAUTIFUL!!! What a perfect picture....beautiful bag, beautiful outfit, beautiful people, beautiful view!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new trendy cc
> View attachment 3786220


I'm totally SMITTEN over your new Trendy dear Panzanella....she's 1 hot bag!


----------



## Kendie26

I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## FunBagz

Chanel Boy and sandals from summer sale


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3786100
> 
> 
> My new to me light blue half moon WOC. Taking her out for the first time to run errands.


it's so beautiful!! one of the rarest half moon colors, too.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!



Wow, incredible and stunning! Definitely try to get her out more, she is sensational! Happy birthday to your hubby, hope you had a great time celebrating xxxxxx


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


I love this look, my friend!!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


I adore that bag! Have you posted your Chanel family yet? I love your bags!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Shopping with my little girl and red mini


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


You look so fun and summery!!  Your gorgeous bag looks perfect with this fun outfit


----------



## love2learn

Vienna said:


> Casual night out with the camel boy...
> View attachment 3786078


Adore this color!!!  So beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3786115
> View attachment 3786118
> 
> Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️


First, of course your mini is gorgeous and looks so perfect with your outfit!!  Second, you do not look old enough to be married 19 yrs   Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new trendy cc
> View attachment 3786220


Oh man!!  Loved seeing your reveal, but it even looks more stunning against your cream colored dress.  So beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3786761
> 
> Shopping with my little girl and red mini


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

225 today.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


I like your hubby's style of having a birthday week!!  As i remember y'all had dinner out last weekend with friends.  I myself have enjoyed birthday weeks many times and will continue the tradition .  

I think you do need to quit babying this gorgeous bag and enjoy her more.  She's pretty, but deserves more than special occasion outings.  And lastly, that drink looks soooo yummy!!!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Chanel Boy and sandals from summer sale
> View attachment 3786577


Oh wow!!  They match in color!  Both looks so pretty and perfect!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


Love seeing your 225!!  You look so cute and chic with your tunic and denim shorts with your 225!  Hope your hubby's recovery is going well


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Happy Birthday to your Hubs! Cheers!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark pink caviar mini to kids birthday lunch. Have fabulous weekend everyone!


----------



## Doodles78

Going to dinner on a Saturday night, with my beloved vintage classic flap,


----------



## deb68nc

Out with Chanel for my DH 50th birthday!!! He's on the 5th floor I'm still on the 4th


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


Gorgeous you and your chanels as always, totally LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


What an amazing classic piece!!! She looks stunning pristine, please take her out more often... she deserves that!!! Hope you had a fabulous weekend with your hubby!!!


----------



## Auvina15

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3786971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Chanel for my DH 50th birthday!!! He's on the 5th floor I'm still on the 4th


Very beautiful couple!!! Your bag is so gorgeous, have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## deb68nc

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful couple!!! Your bag is so gorgeous, have a wonderful time!!!


Thank you your so sweet


----------



## BagLady14

Mademoiselle vintage


----------



## nicole0612

BagLady14 said:


> Mademoiselle vintage



I always love seeing this bag. Looking pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous you and your chanels as always, totally LOVE!!!





love2learn said:


> Love seeing your 225!!  You look so cute and chic with your tunic and denim shorts with your 225!  Hope your hubby's recovery is going well


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Zezza

Vanana said:


> Thursday with beige mini vanity case
> View attachment 3778850


Do you think Chanel will bring this style back?  I regret missing out on this purchase.  Love it.


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> I'm totally SMITTEN over your new Trendy dear Panzanella....she's 1 hot bag!





love2learn said:


> Oh man!!  Loved seeing your reveal, but it even looks more stunning against your cream colored dress.  So beautiful!!


Thank you!!! You're both soooo sweet


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> You look so fun and summery!!  Your gorgeous bag looks perfect with this fun outfit


Thank you dear!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> I love this look, my friend!!


Thanks my dear friend!!


----------



## chicnfab

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3786115
> View attachment 3786118
> 
> Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️


Congratulations!!! Love everything ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new trendy cc
> View attachment 3786220


Love it!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Happy bdy to hubby!!! Enjoy the night❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark pink caviar mini to kids birthday lunch. Have fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3786887
> 
> View attachment 3786887


I love it!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

BagLady14 said:


> Mademoiselle vintage


Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Panzanella

chicnfab said:


> Love it!!


Thanks!


----------



## jenian

ATM watching my daughter at taekwondo tournament with my mini red


----------



## bh4me

With my brown classic flap today


----------



## lovelybee

steffysstyle said:


> Surprise surprise out with miss red mini again
> 
> View attachment 3782633



What a pretty picture.


----------



## Kfoorya2

bh4me said:


> With my brown classic flap today
> View attachment 3787288



Loving this color! So pretty!


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> With my brown classic flap today
> View attachment 3787288


Super beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> With my brown classic flap today
> View attachment 3787288


  Hello beauty (you & bag!) Have missed you lately; hope life is treating you well. That CF is so up my alley. If i ever laid eyes on it in person I'd likely faint from joy. Stunning beyond words (major brown fan here)


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3786971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Chanel for my DH 50th birthday!!! He's on the 5th floor I'm still on the 4th


Aw, what a super sweet pic of a great looking couple. You always look beautiful. Happiest of birthdays to your DH (our hubs are having twinsie birthdays this weekend!)


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> Mademoiselle vintage


I gazed at your pic for a LONG time. Your bag is exquisite in an amazing color!


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> Wow, incredible and stunning! Definitely try to get her out more, she is sensational! Happy birthday to your hubby, hope you had a great time celebrating xxxxxx





Doodles78 said:


> I adore that bag! Have you posted your Chanel family yet? I love your bags!





love2learn said:


> I like your hubby's style of having a birthday week!!  As i remember y'all had dinner out last weekend with friends.  I myself have enjoyed birthday weeks many times and will continue the tradition .
> 
> I think you do need to quit babying this gorgeous bag and enjoy her more.  She's pretty, but deserves more than special occasion outings.  And lastly, that drink looks soooo yummy!!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Birthday to your Hubs! Cheers!





Auvina15 said:


> What an amazing classic piece!!! She looks stunning pristine, please take her out more often... she deserves that!!! Hope you had a fabulous weekend with your hubby!!!





chicnfab said:


> Happy bdy to hubby!!! Enjoy the night❤️❤️❤️


Hugs to you all! I will indeed pass on the big birthday wishes to hubby. Today is a surprise for him but i know he is completely suspicious You are smart dear @love2learn ....we all need Birthday weeks!
That lambskin chevron CF probably is the chanel i covet the most so i do indeed need to use her more. Oh & yes dear @Doodles78  i did a family pic a while ago. I've been thinking of doing an updated family pic so you may have inspired me


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


You look gorgeous as always DM....I LOVE that tunic


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark pink caviar mini to kids birthday lunch. Have fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3786887
> 
> View attachment 3786887


What a super SUPER PRETTY modshot! So feminine & just perfect


----------



## Vanana

I​


Zezza said:


> Do you think Chanel will bring this style back?  I regret missing out on this purchase.  Love it.


They did bring it back a season or 2 ago? and I definitely think they will. in fact you might want to try calling chanel customer service and ask them if they can find whether or not there are still available ones somewhere (if you're in the US).


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


OMG OMG the 225 is sooooo cute!!! however, I *absolutely* LOVE  your shirt!! that has to be one of my favorite of yours of *all time!!!* it also fits you perfectly


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3786971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Chanel for my DH 50th birthday!!! He's on the 5th floor I'm still on the 4th


You guys look so cute!!!!! well hubby must love that you look like you're on the 3rd floor!  Love that light beige M/L.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


My dearest friend your top is soooo gorgeous along with your reissue... looking fab as always ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Chanel Boy and sandals from summer sale
> View attachment 3786577


Sooo prettyyyyyyyy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3786761
> 
> Shopping with my little girl and red mini


Your baby is sooo cute... ❤️❤️❤️ Your red mini is


----------



## ZoeyZhou

chicnfab said:


> Your baby is sooo cute... ❤️❤️❤️ Your red mini is


Thank you dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> My dearest friend your top is soooo gorgeous along with your reissue... looking fab as always ❤️❤️❤️





Kendie26 said:


> You look gorgeous as always DM....I LOVE that tunic





Vanana said:


> OMG OMG the 225 is sooooo cute!!! however, I *absolutely* LOVE  your shirt!! that has to be one of my favorite of yours of *all time!!!* it also fits you perfectly


Thank you, my lovely friends!!! This top is a new Johnny Was tunic I purchased at NM (if you try this brand the sizes run very roomy - this is an XS).


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> I love it!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️





Kendie26 said:


> What a super SUPER PRETTY modshot! So feminine & just perfect


Thank you Ladies!


----------



## KM7029

My new square WOC and Espadrilles.



I am close to 5'8" and on the curvy side.


----------



## BagLady14

Kendie26 said:


> I gazed at your pic for a LONG time. Your bag is exquisite in an amazing color!


Thank you.


----------



## BagLady14

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786781


I think have the same top in gray.  If it's Johnny Was?  I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Going to dinner on a Saturday night, with my beloved vintage classic flap,


Don't know why my post to you didn't go thru this morning () but your vintage CF is utterly OUT OF THIS WORLD....WOW what a picture capturing her true mesmerizing beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

BagLady14 said:


> I think have the same top in gray.  If it's Johnny Was?  I haven't worn it yet.


Yes it is. Love that brand!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


----------



## chicgirl616

Gabrielle and my new navy espadrilles with pearls [emoji255]


----------



## loveydovey35

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3786115
> View attachment 3786118
> 
> Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️



Congratulations on your anniversary!  gorgeous Chanel!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)




Beautiful handbag, Kendie!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)



Gorgeous!


----------



## deltalady

Wearing one of my brooches in a non-traditional way today


----------



## cafecreme15

deltalady said:


> Wearing one of my brooches in a non-traditional way today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788481



What a great idea!!


----------



## Sculli

With my new BA [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deltalady said:


> Wearing one of my brooches in a non-traditional way today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788481


it looks excellent like this!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


it's stunning. is this the newest rose gold color that's out? (sorry if i asked before, i just like this one so much)


----------



## NANI1972

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)



Totally drool worthy! [emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday, black caviar mini LGHW again today ❤️ With Tom Ford oversized sunnies and Tory Burch flats. So versatile bag from casual to dressy ❤️❤️ Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3785769
> 
> View attachment 3785769


Love your shirts and style Dear @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


You look so pretty in the dress with Red Chanel @chicnfab


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3786100
> 
> 
> My new to me light blue half moon WOC. Taking her out for the first time to run errands.


Love your Half moon @Toronto24 I love mine that is the most easiest WOC


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3786115
> View attachment 3786118
> 
> Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️


Wow  @Mendezhm you look so pretty and this pretty Red mini perfectly match on you!!!!!  Happy 19th Anniversary!!!  Hope you two had a fabulous time there and Wishing you two the best happiness forever


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new trendy cc
> View attachment 3786220


Your camel lambskin Trendy look so classy and elegant  @Panzanella


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vienna said:


> Casual night out with the camel boy...
> View attachment 3786078


Dear @Vienna  This boy look so nice color and chic


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


WOW GORGEOUS!!!! @Kendie26  My most favorite flap in your fabulous collection, gorgeous luxe girl lambskin chevron came out!!!She is sleek and classy!!  Happy Birthday to your wonderful love of life


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Chanel Boy and sandals from summer sale
> View attachment 3786577


Beautiful matching color I your style @FunBagz


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3786761
> 
> Shopping with my little girl and red mini


@ZoeyZhou What a cutie your baby girl & red mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


Been waiting for your beautiful mod shot!!! You look fantastic my most beautiful friend @Dextersmom  Your chevron 225 is perfect on you  You got skinnier but beautiful and gorgeous as always  Praying for your hubby's recovery goes well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


Yes my darling friend @Kendie26 I can see it!! how beautiful she is and classy golden shine.... I love this on you so much Hope you had a wonderful weekend


----------



## aime7

Hi KM7029,
Nice combination. Love your WOC & espadrilles.


----------



## Mendezhm

Kendie26 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! What a perfect picture....beautiful bag, beautiful outfit, beautiful people, beautiful view!!!



Awwwww, thank you sooo much. It was a wonderful weekend indeed. [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Mendezhm

loveydovey35 said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!  gorgeous Chanel!



Many many thanks! [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Mendezhm

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow  @Mendezhm you look so pretty and this pretty Red mini perfectly match on you!!!!!  Happy 19th Anniversary!!!  Hope you two had a fabulous time there and Wishing you two the best happiness forever



Awwww--thank you so much! We truly had a wonderful weekend celebrating our anniversary in an awesome city! Also, I thoroughly enjoyed my red mini--it's just so handy and cute! Thanks again. [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Mendezhm

loveydovey35 said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!  gorgeous Chanel!



Thanks so much!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mendezhm

chicnfab said:


> Congratulations!!! Love everything [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you very much!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mendezhm

love2learn said:


> First, of course your mini is gorgeous and looks so perfect with your outfit!!  Second, you do not look old enough to be married 19 yrs   Enjoy your trip!!



Oh my goodness you are too kind! I cannot thank you enough for your kind words. I just turned 40 this summer, and we have 4 kids, so it was important to get away together to celebrate just the two of us! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's stunning. is this the newest rose gold color that's out? (sorry if i asked before, i just like this one so much)





NANI1972 said:


> Totally drool worthy! [emoji7]





shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW GORGEOUS!!!! @Kendie26  My most favorite flap in your fabulous collection, gorgeous luxe girl lambskin chevron came out!!!She is sleek and classy!!  Happy Birthday to your wonderful love of life





shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes my darling friend @Kendie26 I can see it!! how beautiful she is and classy golden shine.... I love this on you so much Hope you had a wonderful weekend





loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful handbag, Kendie!


Kindest Thanks to all of you dearest Lovelies....so fun sharing our Chanel passion!
@ccbaggirl89 ~this is not the newest pink gold.....it's beige gold BUT it does have a hint of pink in it but not nearly like the new gorgeous rosey color.
& i just read your post to my DH dearest @shopgirl4cc ...he smiled & says hello to you!  I'm smiling big at all your fun emoji's again...thank you sweetie!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


Love the taupey color you have such nice neutral bags I am starting to crave more neutral bags but in time... in the interim I will just enjoy looking at yours


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Been waiting for your beautiful mod shot!!! You look fantastic my most beautiful friend @Dextersmom  Your chevron 225 is perfect on you  You got skinnier but beautiful and gorgeous as always  Praying for your hubby's recovery goes well


Thank you so much, my sweet and gentle friend.  Your kind words and beautiful spirit brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your shirts and style Dear @Jkfashionstyle


Thanks darling Shopgirl4cc!


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your camel lambskin Trendy look so classy and elegant  @Panzanella


Thank you dear shopgirl4cc


----------



## bh4me

Kfoorya2 said:


> Loving this color! So pretty!


Thank you! I love this shade of brown.



chicnfab said:


> Super beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


aww thank you!



Kendie26 said:


> Hello beauty (you & bag!) Have missed you lately; hope life is treating you well. That CF is so up my alley. If i ever laid eyes on it in person I'd likely faint from joy. Stunning beyond words (major brown fan here)


Thanks Kendie! I love brown bags as well! I used to have more brown than any other color. Even though black is versatile, I only had 1 for years because I did not know what do with it...lol! Chanel changed that...haha. Anyway, summer has been so great with the family. It's busy good  I hope all is well with you!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


 This so gorgeous!! You carry it well and always so coordinated. Reissues are my absolute fave!  I will never get tired of staring at this...lol!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Love the taupey color you have such nice neutral bags I am starting to crave more neutral bags but in time... in the interim I will just enjoy looking at yours





bh4me said:


> This so gorgeous!! You carry it well and always so coordinated. Reissues are my absolute fave!  I will never get tired of staring at this...lol!


Thank you both dearest friends!
Van~neutral is totally my speed, as you know. I was "THIS close"(picture your fingers squeezed together w/ a narrow space between)to contacting our SA asking if any new bright blues (like your CF) are there but I showed restraint. That would take me out of my neutral land 
@bh4me So glad all is well/great w/ you & your family. Have missed your stunning mods! I do recall you being a reissue lover like me. Your brown CF, however, is now permanently burned into my brain!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both dearest friends!
> Van~neutral is totally my speed, as you know. I was "THIS close"(picture your fingers squeezed together w/ a narrow space between)to contacting our SA asking if any new bright blues (like your CF) are there but I showed restraint. That would take me out of my neutral land
> @bh4me So glad all is well/great w/ you & your family. Have missed your stunning mods! I do recall you being a reissue lover like me. Your brown CF, however, is now permanently burned into my brain!


I must say I love the versatility of blue but in truth you have the gorgeous red bag to give you versatile bright color as well so you are indeed covered.'however if you do feel like expanding into the brighter colora I must say blues have my heart ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Thanks Bibi! ❤❤❤ loving your cuba chevron flap too. Looks deceptively like leather n such a classic style! Looks great as a fun casual everyday bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black caviar mini LGHW and black lace dress. Have fabulous day everyone!
> View attachment 3784573


You look stunning with that beautiful dress and mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Distressed denim and Chanel kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 3784877


Love the casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday, black caviar mini LGHW again today ❤️ With Tom Ford oversized sunnies and Tory Burch flats. So versatile bag from casual to dressy ❤️❤️ Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3785769
> 
> View attachment 3785769


Love your outfit again!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Love your colorful outfit, perfect for summer and that red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new trendy cc
> View attachment 3786220


Gorgeous bag and perfect with that lovely dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I need to stop "babying" my lambskin chevron CF as I've only brought her out on 2 special occasions...last night out celebrating my hubby's big birthday weekend. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Happy belated birthday! Hope your weekend was special and full of celebration!
You really need to take this beauty more out!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Chanel Boy and sandals from summer sale
> View attachment 3786577


Love the sandals and the color of your Boy, perfect match!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


A beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


Such a beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

deltalady said:


> Wearing one of my brooches in a non-traditional way today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788481


Lovely brooch! I wear mine also like this.


----------



## Bibi25260

A shot between errands with cerf tote and black Chanel top with pearls.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your colorful outfit, perfect for summer and that red!


Thanks my love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so pretty in the dress with Red Chanel @chicnfab


Thanks my love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


Loving the whole thing my dear ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> A shot between errands with cerf tote and black Chanel top with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3789264


So classy babe!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Sculli said:


> With my new BA [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3788523


Nice ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> Wearing one of my brooches in a non-traditional way today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788481


Perfect idea!!


----------



## chicnfab

chicgirl616 said:


> Gabrielle and my new navy espadrilles with pearls [emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3788384


Beautiful pieces ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag and perfect with that lovely dress!


Thank you darling Bibi


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> Always simply chic





Baghongkonglady said:


> This is perfection! Where can I buy legs like that





shopgirl4cc said:


> You look always so chic and fantastic with your beautiful Chanel!!





lovelybee said:


> What a pretty picture.





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the casual chic outfit!



Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## steffysstyle

Pink love today


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> A shot between errands with cerf tote and black Chanel top with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3789264



Lovely outfit!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)



Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Can't get enough of my navy blue reissue from a few months back. Love how it smartens up a casual outfit. Have I mentioned yet how much I love it?


----------



## kikirabbit

Baghongkonglady said:


> View attachment 3790104
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of my navy blue reissue from a few months back. Love how it smartens up a casual outfit. Have I mentioned yet how much I love it?


Had to take a second look as it looked black to me at first. I love these kind of colours that have you guessing if they're one or the other. Nice!


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> View attachment 3790104
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of my navy blue reissue from a few months back. Love how it smartens up a casual outfit. Have I mentioned yet how much I love it?


----------



## chicnfab

Baghongkonglady said:


> View attachment 3790104
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of my navy blue reissue from a few months back. Love how it smartens up a casual outfit. Have I mentioned yet how much I love it?


Sooo beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> A shot between errands with cerf tote and black Chanel top with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3789264


Chicness superstar you are! Totally LOVING that pearl top/vest...amazing! Thank you for your kind words/ compliments


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I must say I love the versatility of blue but in truth you have the gorgeous red bag to give you versatile bright color as well so you are indeed covered.'however if you do feel like expanding into the brighter colora I must say blues have my heart ❤️





Bibi25260 said:


> Happy belated birthday! Hope your weekend was special and full of celebration!
> You really need to take this beauty more out!





Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beauty!!





chicnfab said:


> Loving the whole thing my dear ❤️❤️





steffysstyle said:


> Such a gorgeous colour!


Kindest thanks to you all....just adore you sweet friends! And haha Vanana, if i didn't know you so well, I'd almost think you were giving me some "tough love" & trying to talk me out of a blue for now....but I know you aren't!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> So classy babe!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Chicness superstar you are! Totally LOVING that pearl top/vest...amazing! Thank you for your kind words/ compliments


Thank you so much for the super sweet words as always! You make me smile with all these new expressions: _Chicness superstar_


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Pink love today
> 
> View attachment 3789747


That pink mini is soo cute!


steffysstyle said:


> Lovely outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Hez 12a54

Afternoon tea with my woc ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Hez 12a54 said:


> View attachment 3790352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon tea with my woc ❤️


Everything looks yummmmmyyy ❤️


----------



## yinnie

My lovely white mini


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3790985
> 
> My lovely white mini


SUPER lovely...you look beautiful dear yinnie!


----------



## presvy

All black day


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> SUPER lovely...you look beautiful dear yinnie!



Awww you are too sweet Kendie! [emoji7]


----------



## Tuned83

My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves


----------



## Sandybeach814

Tuned83 said:


> My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves



Awwwww how sweet is this


----------



## Jereni

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3790985
> 
> My lovely white mini



Nice! Love it with the polka dots.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH


----------



## Christofle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449



The lemons are so cute!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449



Love the handbag, and the sweater is super adorable!


----------



## loveydovey35

presvy said:


> View attachment 3791130
> 
> All black day



 ohhhhh that Coco Handle is gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

Baghongkonglady said:


> View attachment 3790104
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of my navy blue reissue from a few months back. Love how it smartens up a casual outfit. Have I mentioned yet how much I love it?



Beautiful classic, lovely!


----------



## Chanel923

Tuned83 said:


> My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves


Love this boy.  Your little one is a cutie pie.


----------



## yinnie

Lovely family day out to botanic gardens with my reissue


----------



## yinnie

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449



Your outfit is gorgeous! Love the colours!


----------



## yinnie

Tuned83 said:


> My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves



Awwww how cute is little bub!!! Great mummy bag [emoji1360]


----------



## Panzanella

Friday is gabby day! (well, these days almost everyday is gabby day actually )


----------



## frivofrugalista

Choco and Coco date...


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449


 I love the colourful vibe!!! Super chic ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> Friday is gabby day! (well, these days almost everyday is gabby day actually )
> 
> View attachment 3791900


You're rocking it!!! Love the look so much with your ootd!!!


----------



## chicnfab

frivofrugalista said:


> Choco and Coco date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791987


I want all... ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Tuned83 said:


> My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves


And shessss the cutest...


----------



## More bags

Baghongkonglady said:


> View attachment 3790104
> 
> 
> Can't get enough of my navy blue reissue from a few months back. Love how it smartens up a casual outfit. Have I mentioned yet how much I love it?


Gorgeous Reissue!


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday's outing w/ my newest reissue (226)...2nd pic showing beige/gold color outdoors (based on the way the sun is hitting, you can see center of bag in sunlight, vs the outer parts of bag not being in direct sunlight...if that makes any sense!ha)


Looking fabulous Kendie26. Your newest Reissue is so pretty - great colour!



Sculli said:


> With my new BA [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3788523


Gorgeous blue!


----------



## More bags

BagLady14 said:


> Mademoiselle vintage


I love seeing Mademoiselle Vintage bags, yours is a great colour. We're bag sisters - mine is navy!


----------



## More bags

Dextersmom said:


> 225 today.
> View attachment 3786781


The 225 looks amazing on you! I have two 226s, however, your pictures are making me crave a 225!


----------



## More bags

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3786115
> View attachment 3786118
> 
> Celebrating our 19th anniversary in New Orleans with 17B dark red mini. [emoji173]️


So pretty! Happy anniversary! I am loving all the pics of the 17B dark red minis!


----------



## l.ch.

Panzanella said:


> Friday is gabby day! (well, these days almost everyday is gabby day actually )
> 
> View attachment 3791900


This bag is so cool in the bigger size!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Friday is gabby day! (well, these days almost everyday is gabby day actually )
> 
> View attachment 3791900


Wow, you wear her perfectly!


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Looking fabulous Kendie26. Your newest Reissue is so pretty - great colour!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue!


Thanks ever so much dear More bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449


How precious & stylish you look!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

More bags said:


> The 225 looks amazing on you! I have two 226s, however, your pictures are making me crave a 225!


Thank you!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tuned83 said:


> My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves



So sweet! I would love to see what you carry in your 'mummy bag' because I have a little one too [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449



A great outfit. Yes ma'am.


----------



## Luxzenith

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Hugs..glad things are going better. We missed your posts. Life do throw us curveballs. But live the moments. Am sure you pull strength from the smiles your bags give you! Looking forward to you posting more good news about hubby's recovery!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Dear DM, I am so glad to hear that your husband has turned the corner, though you still have a hard road ahead I know he has the best partner in you because you are so nurturing and caring. I saw evidence of this every day in how you looked after his health and happiness even before the accident. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Christofle said:


> The lemons are so cute!!!





loveydovey35 said:


> Love the handbag, and the sweater is super adorable!





yinnie said:


> Your outfit is gorgeous! Love the colours!





chicnfab said:


> I love the colourful vibe!!! Super chic ❤️❤️❤️





Kendie26 said:


> How precious & stylish you look!!!!





kkfiregirl said:


> A great outfit. Yes ma'am.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449



Thank you ladies! Trying to use this beige babe while summer weather here 
Have a fabulous weekend everyone! Let's see your "in actions" this weekend. Xoxoxo


----------



## Tuned83

kkfiregirl said:


> So sweet! I would love to see what you carry in your 'mummy bag' because I have a little one too [emoji4]


Ahh I use that term very loosely....it works as it's cross body so easier to carry baby. So phone, keys and wallet (very boring sorry).


----------



## CClovesbags

The classic [emoji4]


----------



## Windowshoppingfairy

Blue balls with blue mini square!


----------



## Windowshoppingfairy

Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?


----------



## winks

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?



OMG[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LoveLaVie

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?



Too funny !! LOL
It's ok , we all had that "ooops" post.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?


Hilarious! And gorgeous bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> View attachment 3792713
> 
> 
> Blue balls with blue mini square!





Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?


OMG you are adorable! How funny & trust us dear, no need to be mortified!! We get it & we appreciate a great laugh! Your bag is phenomenal....i so want that color!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> The classic [emoji4]
> View attachment 3792706


Lookin' great my dear! I always love black & white like this ....lovely top (& bag, of course!)


----------



## Panzanella

chicnfab said:


> You're rocking it!!! Love the look so much with your ootd!!!


So sweet of you to say. Thank you dear chicnfab 


l.ch. said:


> This bag is so cool in the bigger size!


Thanks! I couldn't decide between the small and the medium at first. The small was cute, but I'm glad I got this one. 


Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you wear her perfectly!


Thank you darling Kendie. You always have the nicest thing to say.


----------



## Vanana

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3790985
> 
> My lovely white mini


This white mini looks soooo clean and crisp.... me like lots


----------



## Vanana

Tuned83 said:


> My mummy bag for the last 3 months. Little person approves


So black boy = one cool mom


----------



## Vanana

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> View attachment 3792713
> 
> 
> Blue balls with blue mini square!





Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?


OMG OMG!!!! I laughed so hard I had tears coming out and my husband was snacking on potato chips and almost choked to death. Thank you appreciate the good laugh and this is too funny!!!  Do not be embarrassed it's super funny and awesome and best post I read this month!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Dear DM, I am so glad to hear that your husband has turned the corner, though you still have a hard road ahead I know he has the best partner in you because you are so nurturing and caring. I saw evidence of this every day in how you looked after his health and happiness even before the accident. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


Hi there Nicole.  Thank you so much for your sweet and thoughtful words. Your kindness means a lot to me. 


Luxzenith said:


> Hugs..glad things are going better. We missed your posts. Life do throw us curveballs. But live the moments. Am sure you pull strength from the smiles your bags give you! Looking forward to you posting more good news about hubby's recovery!


Thank you very much, Luxzenith. I truly appreciate your support and kindness.


----------



## CClovesbags

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> Oh I'm mortified, I meant blue nails!!!!! Can I edit my own post?



I thought "blue balls" is the new nail color
[emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail


----------



## yinnie

Vanana said:


> This white mini looks soooo clean and crisp.... me like lots



[emoji1360] thank you! I bought it for that very reason! I wanted a crisp Snow White bag! This was my HG of 2016 [emoji12]


----------



## yinnie

Windowshoppingfairy said:


> View attachment 3792713
> 
> 
> Blue balls with blue mini square!



Lol when I first read this I thought, maybe she's at a bowling alley!!! [emoji465] and she used a blue ball


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> 17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail
> 
> View attachment 3792970


Cracking up at your "total fail" w/ emoji!!! Girl, you NEVER fail....EVER. Love your mods beyond words. Triple Snap to you babe!


----------



## Doodles78

Vanana said:


> 17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail
> 
> View attachment 3792970


That bag!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> 17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail
> 
> View attachment 3792970


Ohhh so beautiful dear!!!


----------



## Doodles78

I live such an exciting life... Getting my car serviced with a black lambskin jumbo


----------



## Christofle

Doodles78 said:


> I live such an exciting life... Getting my car serviced with a black lambskin jumbo



Such shiny lambskin! What a lovely classic!!!


----------



## Sculli

In [emoji170] with my BA


----------



## Windowshoppingfairy

winks said:


> OMG[emoji23][emoji23]





LoveLaVie said:


> Too funny !! LOL
> It's ok , we all had that "ooops" post.





Swissmiss2000 said:


> Hilarious! And gorgeous bag.





Kendie26 said:


> OMG you are adorable! How funny & trust us dear, no need to be mortified!! We get it & we appreciate a great laugh! Your bag is phenomenal....i so want that color!





Vanana said:


> OMG OMG!!!! I laughed so hard I had tears coming out and my husband was snacking on potato chips and almost choked to death. Thank you appreciate the good laugh and this is too funny!!!  Do not be embarrassed it's super funny and awesome and best post I read this month!





CClovesbags said:


> I thought "blue balls" is the new nail color
> [emoji23]





yinnie said:


> Lol when I first read this I thought, maybe she's at a bowling alley!!! [emoji465] and she used a blue ball



Hahaha, you gals are the best!


----------



## Sandra.AT

trying out my jumbo with a more casual look 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm happy that my jumbo got also a seat at the restaurant haha
View attachment 3793502


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> I live such an exciting life... Getting my car serviced with a black lambskin jumbo


Woman, you DO live an exciting life...just gaze at that beauty in your lap!! Woot!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509


Hello my darling stunning fashionista....you look uber lovely as ALWAYS. Sending you & DH tons of


----------



## FunBagz

.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hello my darling stunning fashionista....you look uber lovely as ALWAYS. Sending you & DH tons of


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I don't know why I took my other bags with me for holiday as I only wear my new jumbo  it fits everything what I need haha


----------



## steffysstyle

Showing my jumbo some love


----------



## steffysstyle

Sandra.AT said:


> I don't know why I took my other bags with me for holiday as I only wear my new jumbo  it fits everything what I need haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794101
> View attachment 3794102



Your dog is so cute!


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509



Gorgeous mini and delicious food.


----------



## Sandra.AT

steffysstyle said:


> Your dog is so cute!



thank you [emoji4][emoji2][emoji16][emoji13]


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> 17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail
> 
> View attachment 3792970



She looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Gorgeous mini and delicious food.


Thank you, steffysstyle.


----------



## Marlee

Shopping in Frankfurt with my Reissue WOC yesterday


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark red caviar mini SHW with royal blue maxi dress ❤️


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509


How's everything tasting  ... looking fab as always...


----------



## chicnfab

Sandra.AT said:


> I don't know why I took my other bags with me for holiday as I only wear my new jumbo  it fits everything what I need haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794101
> View attachment 3794102


 ...


----------



## chicnfab

Sculli said:


> In [emoji170] with my BA
> View attachment 3793291
> View attachment 3793292


Soooo gorgeous... and your outfit


----------



## chicnfab

Marlee said:


> Shopping in Frankfurt with my Reissue WOC yesterday
> View attachment 3794411


Ohhh dear everything-- beautiful ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red caviar mini SHW with royal blue maxi dress ❤️
> View attachment 3794412
> 
> View attachment 3794413


Looking fab dear!!! Your red is so lovely... I have the same dress from banana rep  great minds with great outfits...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jereni

Vanana said:


> 17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail
> 
> View attachment 3792970



You look sooo pretty! Love that bag on you, it's perfect!


----------



## Jereni

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red caviar mini SHW with royal blue maxi dress [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3794412
> 
> View attachment 3794413



Love these amazing colors together!


----------



## Vanana

Sculli said:


> In [emoji170] with my BA
> View attachment 3793291
> View attachment 3793292


Lovely BA and I love the fun print and colorful shirt!!!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Showing my jumbo some love
> 
> View attachment 3794288


ARGH too gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509


The charcoal mini is so cool! also... I often get hungry looking at your mod shots


----------



## aki_sato

Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light! 
But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!


----------



## chicnfab

aki_sato said:


> Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
> I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light!
> But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!


The background and the bag... beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
> I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light!
> But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!


A true thing of beauty (like you darling!) You are indeed a "flower ardent" (per your avatar saying) with this beautiful pic! Hmmm, magnolia or cherry blossom tree?...so dang prettyboth tree & bag


----------



## deltalady

Reissue and brooch today


----------



## loveydovey35

frivofrugalista said:


> Choco and Coco date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791987



Lovely Coco, is it navy blue?


----------



## loveydovey35

Panzanella said:


> Friday is gabby day! (well, these days almost everyday is gabby day actually )
> 
> View attachment 3791900



I like that you are using your Gabrielle almost every day, I find that I initially bought her for the weekends, for more relaxed outfits, but I have been pairing it for work a lot, be it with dresses or with slacks and a blazer, the handbag does not disappoint!


----------



## loveydovey35

deltalady said:


> Reissue and brooch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795163



Gorgeous reissue! lovely pin.


----------



## loveydovey35

ALWAYS gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

Sandra.AT said:


> I don't know why I took my other bags with me for holiday as I only wear my new jumbo  it fits everything what I need haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794101
> View attachment 3794102



AND your pup is like "hello! I am here and that is all that matters!" so cute!


----------



## loveydovey35

Does this count as "action" after a full body massage and a 30 minute foot manage (my first! omg) I decided to stop and get a little snack before going home to crash, so glad I got the Gabrielle, had my doubts but its perfect for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> The charcoal mini is so cool! also... I often get hungry looking at your mod shots





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love your whole outfit!!!





chicnfab said:


> How's everything tasting  ... looking fab as always...


You guys are the sweetest!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> Does this count as "action" after a full body massage and a 30 minute foot manage (my first! omg) I decided to stop and get a little snack before going home to crash, so glad I got the Gabrielle, had my doubts but its perfect for me.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sferics

Love, love, love this bag...


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
> I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light!
> But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!


Wow what s gorgeous photo and bag!!! Alligator is cute too   this bag is so fun and I'm finding it so easy to pair I wear it more like a pink than a gold bag if that makes sense? Oh it's the perfect time/season to wear it now


----------



## loveydovey35

Sferics said:


> Love, love, love this bag...



Gorgeous handbag, and your hair, oh la la! its beautiful!


----------



## Sferics

loveydovey35 said:


> Gorgeous handbag, and your hair, oh la la! its beautiful!


Thank you so much


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sandra.AT said:


> trying out my jumbo with a more casual look
> View attachment 3793499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy that my jumbo got also a seat at the restaurant haha
> View attachment 3793502



It looks amazing on you. [emoji4]


----------



## Bisoux78

Casual OOTD with my Seasonal Flap and Espadrilles


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> Reissue and brooch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795163


WHOA woman, you look SPECTACULAR!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sferics said:


> Love, love, love this bag...


Killer mod & background!!! Major stunner!


----------



## Nyc2chigal

Vintage mama and baby sunbathing in the park

https://instagram.com/p/BU0HcmAh41q/


----------



## Sandra.AT

kkfiregirl said:


> It looks amazing on you. [emoji4]



thank you very much[emoji13][emoji8]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> Looking fab dear!!! Your red is so lovely... I have the same dress from banana rep  great minds with great outfits...❤️❤️❤️


Thanks Chicnfab for your lovely words!  Indeed....great minds think alike ❤️ ❤️ ❤️Actually I bought the same dress in striped first, love it so much and got this color as well.


----------



## Panzanella

loveydovey35 said:


> I like that you are using your Gabrielle almost every day, I find that I initially bought her for the weekends, for more relaxed outfits, but I have been pairing it for work a lot, be it with dresses or with slacks and a blazer, the handbag does not disappoint!


Yeah I think the medium hobo is the perfect work bag. I like that it can fit my ipad and it's under the radar enough. Great that you're loving yours too


----------



## deltalady

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA woman, you look SPECTACULAR!!!!



You're so sweet! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

17C calfskin chevron pink mini in action accompanied me today to work. A photo before I put her back for the night with her family 

For some reason she looks a bit "darker" in color under this lighting


----------



## Vanana

Dark Silver caviar jumbo in action today


----------



## Zucnarf

Again beige flap [emoji173]️


----------



## steffysstyle

Bisoux78 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Seasonal Flap and Espadrilles



Lovely outfit!


----------



## steffysstyle

Zucnarf said:


> Again beige flap [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3796287



I love the beige flap!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> Dark Silver caviar jumbo in action today
> 
> View attachment 3796160



Love this!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> 17C calfskin chevron pink mini in action accompanied me today to work. A photo before I put her back for the night with her family
> 
> For some reason she looks a bit "darker" in color under this lighting
> View attachment 3795872



Such a cutie!


----------



## steffysstyle

aki_sato said:


> Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
> I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light!
> But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!



Such a stunner!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> ARGH too gorgeous!



Thank you so much Vanana, you are always so kind!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dark Silver caviar jumbo in action today
> 
> View attachment 3796160


Snap! You rock that jumbo so well girlfriend!! Making me want one


----------



## Doodles78

Zucnarf said:


> Again beige flap [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3796287


Looks so nice with white clothing!


----------



## Doodles78

Vanana said:


> Dark Silver caviar jumbo in action today
> 
> View attachment 3796160


Love! My wish list includes dark grey/metallic grey caviar.


----------



## Vanana

Doodles78 said:


> Love! My wish list includes dark grey/metallic grey caviar.


Good luck Chanel's been doing much more Metallics in caviar lately so hopefully they will make that soon! I love the cool edginess of this color and it's so versatile it literally goes with everything!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! You rock that jumbo so well girlfriend!! Making me want one


Hehehe you know I don't do jumbo often but I do truly love this particular one and the color


----------



## aki_sato

chicnfab said:


> The background and the bag... beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you @chicnfab


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> A true thing of beauty (like you darling!) You are indeed a "flower ardent" (per your avatar saying) with this beautiful pic! Hmmm, magnolia or cherry blossom tree?...so dang prettyboth tree & bag


Ack you're beautiful soul dear S! 
Thank you for always being so sweet and generous!!! I need to rub myself on you so I too can be more kinder!! Though I don't mind rubbing myself on your amazing chanel too  so I can have more pretty goodies like yours! 
This one is a magnolia - was planted by the son of the previous owner 60yrs ago we were told! The son has passed and for the owner it was his legacy and memory.
Wish I could have you here to smell the delicate yet sweet fragrance!!


----------



## aki_sato

steffysstyle said:


> Such a stunner!


Thank you @steffysstyle


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Wow what s gorgeous photo and bag!!! Alligator is cute too   this bag is so fun and I'm finding it so easy to pair I wear it more like a pink than a gold bag if that makes sense? Oh it's the perfect time/season to wear it now


Thank you @Vanana 
Lol that croc is from a phase many moon ago being obsessed with Nicci keychain 

I can't take this bag out when my hubby is around cos he said the bag makes him dizzy!!!  

Though I'm so excited for the spring as it's been a cold winter for us!

It must be so beautiful where you are with the autumn!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Dark Silver caviar jumbo in action today
> 
> View attachment 3796160


Casual but classic and fabulous! ❤️❤️❤️ Looking at yours, made me want to take mine out.


----------



## aa12

Sferics said:


> Love, love, love this bag...


gorgeous! What size is this?


----------



## presvy

'Symmetry' Day with Chevron


----------



## bagnshoe

presvy said:


> View attachment 3796640
> 
> 'Symmetry' Day with Chevron



The chevron coco is starting to grow on me . You look lovely with the chevron coco. Is that a small ?


----------



## Sferics

aa12 said:


> gorgeous! What size is this?


It's the 226/28cm...I think it looks bigger on the pic.


----------



## K21




----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3796640
> 
> 'Symmetry' Day with Chevron


Sweet! Your coco looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Ack you're beautiful soul dear S!
> Thank you for always being so sweet and generous!!! I need to rub myself on you so I too can be more kinder!! Though I don't mind rubbing myself on your amazing chanel too  so I can have more pretty goodies like yours!
> This one is a magnolia - was planted by the son of the previous owner 60yrs ago we were told! The son has passed and for the owner it was his legacy and memory.
> Wish I could have you here to smell the delicate yet sweet fragrance!!


Girl, YOU could NOT be any kinder...you are a bright gem & true LoveBug darling (& overly generous/thank you!)
Oh that is a "prized" flowering tree you have there! I love that you know its historyIf you ever get bored (haha) you should join us over in the Garden pics thread (under Home & Garden)...no doubt we'd all learn from you darling S!


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 3796640
> 
> 'Symmetry' Day with Chevron


hahaha I like it! symmetry day!


----------



## presvy

Vanana said:


> hahaha I like it! symmetry day!





Kendie26 said:


> Sweet! Your coco looks fantastic on you!!





bagnshoe said:


> The chevron coco is starting to grow on me . You look lovely with the chevron coco. Is that a small ?



Thanks all...mine its the small size


----------



## imgg

I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.


----------



## Zucnarf

steffysstyle said:


> I love the beige flap!


Me too  Thank you Steffy!



Doodles78 said:


> Looks so nice with white clothing!


Yes, it does  Thank you Doodles


----------



## ccbaggirl89

presvy said:


> View attachment 3796640
> 
> 'Symmetry' Day with Chevron


really loving the chevron coco.. you look great wearing it, symmetry and all!


----------



## Kendie26

imgg said:


> I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796904


You get my drift! Woot there she is....Holy Cookies that is 1 of the most spectacular bags & pics around. Biggest Congrats to you dear @imgg ! I'm in serious love/lust/drool-fest, etc w/ your bag. Oh & funny because you say you want a grey caviar M/L....i actually have 1 but i want it in your lambskin instead!


----------



## cherryplum

imgg said:


> I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796904



Your bag is stunning!!!!


----------



## imgg

Kendie26 said:


> You get my drift! Woot there she is....Holy Cookies that is 1 of the most spectacular bags & pics around. Biggest Congrats to you dear @imgg ! I'm in serious love/lust/drool-fest, etc w/ your bag. Oh & funny because you say you want a grey caviar M/L....i actually have 1 but i want it in your lambskin instead!


You are so very sweet!  What year is your caviar grey?  I think I would kill for a 2014 grey caviar, but all the greys look so pretty!  I think everyone should have a grey lamb and grey caviar, don't you? lol!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

imgg said:


> I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796904


Stunning color! ❤️❤️❤️ Congrats! Mod shots pls.


----------



## Kendie26

imgg said:


> You are so very sweet!  What year is your caviar grey?  I think I would kill for a 2014 grey caviar, but all the greys look so pretty!  I think everyone should have a grey lamb and grey caviar, don't you? lol!


Hi again dear imgg ~i got mine grey caviar late last year/2016. It has strong blue undertones in certain light but it's clearly grey in person. I do love it but i yours more! It's just 1 of the most beautiful bags/pics. I want to kiss it!!!


----------



## Doodles78

imgg said:


> I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796904


Perfection


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Black medium coco ruthenium HW


----------



## imgg

Kendie26 said:


> Hi again dear imgg ~i got mine grey caviar late last year/2016. It has strong blue undertones in certain light but it's clearly grey in person. I do love it but i yours more! It's just 1 of the most beautiful bags/pics.* I want to kiss it!!![/*QUOTE]



LOL!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Chanel brooch:


----------



## loveydovey35

imgg said:


> I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796904



What a gorgeous, beautiful handbag, it is lovely, enjoy!


----------



## loveydovey35

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black medium coco ruthenium HW
> 
> View attachment 3797457



My heart skips a beat every time I see the Coco, and yours is gorgeous, just beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> 17C calfskin chevron pink mini in action accompanied me today to work. A photo before I put her back for the night with her family
> 
> For some reason she looks a bit "darker" in color under this lighting
> View attachment 3795872



That pink is lovely, Vanana.
I have been meaning to ask you about the mini. I stopped at the boutique last night to take a look at the medium classic flap in the 17B dark red color, I didn't like that the chain was so short, although I liked the size. I have a jumbo already in black and since I love the dark red, I am thinking about getting it in the red, I didn't pull the trigger because I wanted to think about it, and I am now thinking about the possibility of the mini. I have never tried it on for size, I understand that the chain is longer than the medium, the medium cannot go cross body and I don't like how it looks like bag is under my armpit when I wear it double chain. What is your experience with the mini, from your pictures I think you have several?


----------



## loveydovey35

Zucnarf said:


> Again beige flap [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3796287



Love that color, and it looks gorgeous next to your skin tone.


----------



## Vanana

loveydovey35 said:


> That pink is lovely, Vanana.
> I have been meaning to ask you about the mini. I stopped at the boutique last night to take a look at the medium classic flap in the 17B dark red color, I didn't like that the chain was so short, although I liked the size. I have a jumbo already in black and since I love the dark red, I am thinking about getting it in the red, I didn't pull the trigger because I wanted to think about it, and I am now thinking about the possibility of the mini. I have never tried it on for size, I understand that the chain is longer than the medium, the medium cannot go cross body and I don't like how it looks like bag is under my armpit when I wear it double chain. What is your experience with the mini, from your pictures I think you have several?


hahaha I have a few  
There is a huge difference between capacity - and weight - between the rectangular mini and the jumbo.  I assume you're thinking about rectangular mini and not the square mini (square mini is even smaller and the strap is shorter than the rectangular).  The red IS such a gorgeous color so I sure don't blame you for wanting one!
I don't have a photo of my rectangular mini with stuff inside, but it pretty much fits the same things that I can fit inside my mini vanity case which is pictured with my stuff in there for your reference.

I typically put the following in my rectangular mini: iPhone, a small car key case (blue pictured), my chanel card case/wallet, lipstick, hair tie.  There is very little space left for small loose items after that pretty much.

However, I don't carry a lot and that size is perfect for casual easy outing for me and I like the look.  Jumbos are fine but I end up always carrying it empty and then I wonder why I carry all that weight.  they all have their place in the collection but I prefer the M/L & rectangular mini sized bags. I like that they can be casual/youthful while also can be dressed up and elegant.

hope this helps. lots of photos on the what's in your chanel bag today thread that you should browse as well to help you with your decision.


----------



## Kendie26

Love a workday when i don't need a larger tote so I'm w/ my beige chevron reissue...she melts my heart every time i lay eyes on her (weird me but it's true)


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> hahaha I have a few
> There is a huge difference between capacity - and weight - between the rectangular mini and the jumbo.  I assume you're thinking about rectangular mini and not the square mini (square mini is even smaller and the strap is shorter than the rectangular).  The red IS such a gorgeous color so I sure don't blame you for wanting one!
> I don't have a photo of my rectangular mini with stuff inside, but it pretty much fits the same things that I can fit inside my mini vanity case which is pictured with my stuff in there for your reference.
> 
> I typically put the following in my rectangular mini: iPhone, a small car key case (blue pictured), my chanel card case/wallet, lipstick, hair tie.  There is very little space left for small loose items after that pretty much.
> 
> However, I don't carry a lot and that size is perfect for casual easy outing for me and I like the look.  Jumbos are fine but I end up always carrying it empty and then I wonder why I carry all that weight.  they all have their place in the collection but I prefer the M/L & rectangular mini sized bags. I like that they can be casual/youthful while also can be dressed up and elegant.
> 
> hope this helps. lots of photos on the what's in your chanel bag today thread that you should browse as well to help you with your decision.
> 
> View attachment 3798062



Thank you so much for the generous feedback, that really helps a lot, however, now I realize that I bought the wrong wallet, the "medium zip" wallet, which if you ask me its not really a medium, but I am not a good judge since i am used to carrying totes around. Ok, decisions decision, thank you so much! and you are right, the mini is super versatile.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dextersmom said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting/commenting/liking for a while now like I used to.  Almost 10 weeks ago my husband was in a near fatal car accident, had spinal cord surgery and spent 4 weeks in the hospital.  He is home now, though our lives have changed significantly and we have a long recovery ahead of us.  Tonight we went out to dinner for the first time since the accident, and I decided to use my new dark red mini for the first time.  I also picked up the darling matching o case.  I also wanted to say thank you very much to my friends who sent me lovely well wishes, prayers and checked in on me.  Thank you @Iamminda, @Kendie26, @Auvina15 , @chicnfab, @shopgirl4cc.  It has meant a lot to me.
> PS.  This is non Chanel related....but wanted to share for anyone looking for a super practical tote bag that I have been using this LV Epi leather Neverfull in black with pink trim almost daily since the accident and I love it.  It is not too heavy and holds everything under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780013
> View attachment 3780014
> View attachment 3780015
> View attachment 3780016



Just catching up on this thread from the past few weeks as I've been away, just saw your post now. So sorry to hear of your husbands accident, I hope he is recovering well and that you are all coping ok. it sounds like he was very fortunate and someone was looking out for him. Best wishes xxx


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this 

Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week 


My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha 

My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….




And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies.... 



Bonus pic


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


OMG!!!! That is a gorgeous green bag and with shiny ruthenium too!!! (why don't they do this hardware more? I really love it!!!).  You have such great taste that lambskin just makes you want to reach out and pet it.   I am super curious about that dress. YOu look so nice and it's very special  I love things that are a bit more interesting/unusual and this dress is totally my cup of tea too 

I hope you guys had a wonderful trip and that DH had a great birthday!  Happy anniversary too!!!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

chicnfab said:


> Ok with my chanel earrings which is hardly see in this pic.. and with Lv camera pouch to complete the look


your slippers look soo comfy!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> OMG!!!! That is a gorgeous green bag and with shiny ruthenium too!!! (why don't they do this hardware more? I really love it!!!).  You have such great taste that lambskin just makes you want to reach out and pet it.   I am super curious about that dress. YOu look so nice and it's very special  I love things that are a bit more interesting/unusual and this dress is totally my cup of tea too
> 
> I hope you guys had a wonderful trip and that DH had a great birthday!  Happy anniversary too!!!!!


Thank you so much for your warm wishes & sweet comments lovely Vanana   ahaha I am happy I am not alone ~ I love "pet" Chanel lambskin so sooo much almost like a weirdo 

Thank you Vanana, yes my dress is something very easy and reasonable casual brand from Bloomingdales and nothing really "special" like Chanel.  My daily dresses are not close to Chanel or never close your gorgeous wordrobe collection  Btw I always love your beautiful dresses and outfit
A tiny episode in it that my DH chose this dress during the last holiday time....we went a quick urgent shopping together ( which was unusual lol ) before the holiday trip for pick something we could wear at the special event in Paris in Dec which was suddenly offered to us.. When I grabbed a few quick at the store and showed him, he said just in sec  "Oh that's a fun dress is 'so you'  "  I usually pick anything comfortable for myself and I don't let him "pick" my style but his fun comment made me wore this one at some event in Paris that's why it was sort of a special fun dress to me....


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much for your warm wishes & sweet comments lovely Vanana   ahaha I am happy I am not alone ~ I love "pet" Chanel lambskin so sooo much almost like a weirdo
> 
> Thank you Vanana, yes my dress is something very easy and reasonable casual brand from Bloomingdales and nothing really "special" like Chanel.  My daily dresses are not close to Chanel or never close your gorgeous wordrobe collection  Btw I always love your beautiful dresses and outfit
> A tiny episode in it that my DH chose this dress during the last holiday time....we went a quick urgent shopping together ( which was unusual lol ) before the holiday trip for pick something we could wear at the special event in Paris in Dec which was suddenly offered to us.. When I grabbed a few quick at the store and showed him, he said just in sec  "Oh that's a fun dress is 'so you'  "  I usually pick anything comfortable for myself and I don't let him "pick" my style but his fun comment made me wore this one at some event in Paris that's why it was sort of a special fun dress to me....
> 
> View attachment 3798266


You certainly are not the only chanel weirdo that pets her lambskin bag.

I just pet my blue lambskin square mini as I typed hahahah

I think they are made to induce petting 

Thank you for sharing that dress it's indeed fun and gorgeous!!! Your DH has good taste! I love the story behind it and since I have a very active imagination, just thinking Paris, that dress and special event is so Cinderella like and mesmerizing. It must have been some wonderful memories!!!  oh so love that city!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel brooch:



You look so stylish! Just to side track a little, what is that backpack you have? Looks very cool!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


Stunningly beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> You certainly are not the only chanel weirdo that pets her lambskin bag.
> 
> I just pet my blue lambskin square mini as I typed hahahah
> 
> I think they are made to induce petting
> 
> Thank you for sharing that dress it's indeed fun and gorgeous!!! Your DH has good taste! I love the story behind it and since I have a very active imagination, just thinking Paris, that dress and special event is so Cinderella like and mesmerizing. It must have been some wonderful memories!!!  oh so love that city!
> 
> View attachment 3798306


LOL Ahahaha  I love your sense of humor @Vanana  I always love taking lamb minis out for this reason  Ya, who could resist petting them and I'm glad I feel okay and safe to share this with you 
Soo happy we're another mini flaps twines on this blue lamb square beauty  And I LOVE your boots & fun style!!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOL Ahahaha  I love your sense of humor @Vanana  I always love taking lamb minis out for this reason  Ya, who could resist petting them and I'm glad I feel okay and safe to share this with you
> Soo happy we're another mini flaps twines on this blue lamb square beauty  And I LOVE your boots & fun style!!!


yay twinsies! you have so many mini's seriously! I am a strange person, hence you may find funny!  I've been pretty much wearing jeans this whole summer so far. it's been too hectic and busy and I need something easy so jeans all summer. today is soooo hot (I was also outside for a bit) so I finally put on a pair of shorts, possibly the first time this season! How crazy is that? as it's already August - I feel like I missed summer entirely this year!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> yay twinsies! you have so many mini's seriously! I am a strange person, hence you may find funny!  I've been pretty much wearing jeans this whole summer so far. it's been too hectic and busy and I need something easy so jeans all summer. today is soooo hot (I was also outside for a bit) so I finally put on a pair of shorts, possibly the first time this season! How crazy is that? as it's already August - I feel like I missed summer entirely this year!


Oh I know that feeling...  I've just been busy as usual and feels summer always escapes me so quickly....sigh... 
But no worries, you know your fabulous fashion ally - the fall season - is just waiting for you fashionista


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh I know that feeling...  I've been busy as usual and feels summer always escapes me so quickly....sigh
> But no worries, you know A fabulous fashion ally - the fall season - is just waiting for you fashionista


haha indeed! I always look forward to fall if only because I feel so inspired to dress up and all the jackets and cardigans and boots and booties just makes getting dressed SO exciting! !!!! OK thanks my friend, i'm feeling all good now!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> trying out my jumbo with a more casual look
> View attachment 3793499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy that my jumbo got also a seat at the restaurant haha
> View attachment 3793502


Gorgeous on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509


LOVE your mod shot so much my beautiful friend @Dextersmom   I am soooo happy to find your beautiful post now ( I've been away little bit over the weekend until yesterday ) I'm glad you enjoy your life with your gorgeous Chanel collection. Hope your DH was the other seat Your post makes me feel Angels around you I know it might sounds bit cheesy for others but seriously I mean it...
Look so yummy too! I also LOVE pasta with a glass of red so much...that makes me wanna go to Italian tomorrow lunch haha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> I don't know why I took my other bags with me for holiday as I only wear my new jumbo  it fits everything what I need haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794101
> View attachment 3794102


@Sandra.AT  I love your Jumbo but what I love the most is your pup and his/her big ears
just soooo adorable!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red caviar mini SHW with royal blue maxi dress ❤️
> View attachment 3794412
> 
> View attachment 3794413


Gorgeours blue dress & 17B dark red mini look great on you @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aki_sato said:


> Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
> I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light!
> But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!


Hi dear friend @aki_sato I haven't seen you here and missed you! Congrats on your beautiful mini   I am sooooo happy for you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ellapretty said:


> With my Chanel brooch:


Wow  You look cool and rock with your Chanel brooch @Ellapretty


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I chose my beloved 16B Green lamb mini for anniversary event & chose my cheerful 14C Red caviar mini for my DH’s birthday last weekend and trip for our special events 

Somehow this 14C Red mini is the most used purse in my Chanel even though I love other Chanels and reds... and I just love love so much my green lamb mini since it was love at first sight at the boutique...
Excuse my ladies room shots again... Thanks for letting me share again double posts today for my crazy love for green lamb mini & 14c red mini....
Hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Ellapretty

obsessedwhermes said:


> You look so stylish! Just to side track a little, what is that backpack you have? Looks very cool!


Thank you! It's from a recent collab I did with Nine West (and it's currently on sale in Canada!). Am looking forward to using it when travelling


----------



## Ellapretty

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow  You look cool and rock with your Chanel brooch @Ellapretty


Thank you - am so excited to finally own a CC brooch! They instantly dress up any outfit.


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopgirl4cc said:


> @Sandra.AT  I love your Jumbo but what I love the most is your pup and his/her big ears
> just soooo adorable!!


thank you .. yeah he looked so funny when  I took the picutre.. I think he wanted more attention hahahaha
He needs a lot of attention like a baby hahaha


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous on you!!


thank you so much


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


Wow, that green is such a majestic color....made for you my dearest! Love ALL of your pics...incredible dress (&your pearls of course!) & totally dreamy, elegant, classy, chic room you have there! I'm picturing myself sleeping on your sofawhen i come work for you! Happy birthday to Mr. Shopgirl & very special happy anniversary wishes to you darling!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> I chose my beloved 16B Green lamb mini for anniversary event & chose my cheerful 14C Red caviar mini for my DH’s birthday last weekend and trip for our special events
> 
> Somehow this 14C Red mini is the most used purse in my Chanel even though I love other Chanels and reds... and I just love love so much my green lamb mini since it was love at first sight at the boutique...
> Excuse my ladies room shots again... Thanks for letting me share again double posts today for my crazy love for green lamb mini & 14c red mini....
> Hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend
> View attachment 3798439
> 
> View attachment 3798457


Both are gorgeous... enjoy!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


incredible pics of your mini, and your dress is tdf


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


Beautiful pics as always!! Happy anniversary & happy birthday to your DH !! ❤️
OMG your green lamb skin mini is TDF!! Looks so luxe and gorgeous!!! Your dress is dreamy and just like so *Paris chic* ❤️ imagine u must be a real gorgeous lady in real life!  thanks for sharing beautiful pics with us


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239



I love the GREEN mini, its gorgeous, and you look lovely in the dress and with the most beautiful accessories, just beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us. Happy anniversary and happy birthday to hubby. Hopefully you had a wonderful time away.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black medium coco ruthenium HW
> 
> View attachment 3797457


Dear @Jkfashionstyle, Your coco look so edgy and elegant!!
Is this Central Park? If I am not mistaken, we would have a chance to bump up there last weekend and would be so thrilled to bump-meet up someone TPF ladies that we could notice by carrying Chanels....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Love a workday when i don't need a larger tote so I'm w/ my beige chevron reissue...she melts my heart every time i lay eyes on her (weird me but it's true)


Oh my gosh my darling friend @Kendie26 How did it happen did I miss to comment on this gorgeours Reissue Chevron pic last night?!???I thought I did but couldn't find my comment anywhere don't know why but I simply ADORE your funnest post of your beautiful Chanel No, not a weird at all, it is *LOVE* I understand the feeling of melty Trust me, even though I am not a neutral color purses person, I ADORE this your chevron beauty in your post and I imagine she would be even more gorgeous in person...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Stunningly beautiful ❤️❤️❤️





chicnfab said:


> Both are gorgeous... enjoy!!!❤️❤️❤️





ccbaggirl89 said:


> incredible pics of your mini, and your dress is tdf





Love Paris City said:


> Beautiful pics as always!! Happy anniversary & happy birthday to your DH !! ❤️
> OMG your green lamb skin mini is TDF!! Looks so luxe and gorgeous!!! Your dress is dreamy and just like so *Paris chic* ❤️ imagine u must be a real gorgeous lady in real life!  thanks for sharing beautiful pics with us





loveydovey35 said:


> I love the GREEN mini, its gorgeous, and you look lovely in the dress and with the most beautiful accessories, just beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us. Happy anniversary and happy birthday to hubby. Hopefully you had a wonderful time away.



Dear @Jkfashionstyle, @chicnfab, @ccbaggirl89, @Love Paris City, @loveydovey35, 
Thank you so much for your sweet comment  You all are such sweetest and wonderful Chanel lovely ladies  Hope you all have a fabulous weekend 
Love & Peace to you all


----------



## Dextersmom

Bags_4_life said:


> Just catching up on this thread from the past few weeks as I've been away, just saw your post now. So sorry to hear of your husbands accident, I hope he is recovering well and that you are all coping ok. it sounds like he was very fortunate and someone was looking out for him. Best wishes xxx


Thank you so much for your kindness, Bags_4_life.  I appreciate it.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, that green is such a majestic color....made for you my dearest! Love ALL of your pics...incredible dress (&your pearls of course!) & totally dreamy, elegant, classy, chic room you have there! I'm picturing myself sleeping on your sofawhen i come work for you! Happy birthday to Mr. Shopgirl & very special happy anniversary wishes to you darling!



Dearest darling friend @Kendie26  Thanks soooo much for your warmest wish and sweetest heart always 
Oh you're the most funnest and sweetestAhahaha you're soooo cute and funny  Mr. shopgirl smiles and would love to meet with you two Mr. Kendie someday....... But you're surely the special beautiful guest and no no no way not on sofa LOL you lovely gorgeous Chanel lover friend  Hope you two beautiful couple have a fabulous weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE your mod shot so much my beautiful friend @Dextersmom   I am soooo happy to find your beautiful post now ( I've been away little bit over the weekend until yesterday ) I'm glad you enjoy your life with your gorgeous Chanel collection. Hope your DH was the other seat Your post makes me feel Angels around you I know it might sounds bit cheesy for others but seriously I mean it...
> Look so yummy too! I also LOVE pasta with a glass of red so much...that makes me wanna go to Italian tomorrow lunch haha


Thank you, thank you, thank you, my darling friend.  It was my DH and I having our dinner together and I have been enjoying our outings with my Chanel's.  In fact, last night I picked up the dark red M/L classic flap (even though I already have the mini) and I look forward to using it very soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You certainly are not the only chanel weirdo that pets her lambskin bag.
> 
> I just pet my blue lambskin square mini as I typed hahahah
> 
> I think they are made to induce petting
> 
> Thank you for sharing that dress it's indeed fun and gorgeous!!! Your DH has good taste! I love the story behind it and since I have a very active imagination, just thinking Paris, that dress and special event is so Cinderella like and mesmerizing. It must have been some wonderful memories!!!  oh so love that city!
> 
> View attachment 3798306


So pretty, Vanana!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


You and your green mini look truly breathtaking, my sweet friend.  I hope that you and your DH had a beautiful time celebrating together.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, my darling friend.  It was my DH and I having our dinner together and I have been enjoying our outings with my Chanel's.  In fact, last night I picked up the dark red M/L classic flap (even though I already have the mini) and I look forward to using it very soon.


My gorgeous friend T, Did you say dark red ML flap?? WOW what did I miss?? I did not know you got ML size as well You're truly a Chanel lover, my beautiful friend  Can't wait to hear your excitement for your new Red ML beauty and beautiful mod shot again when you have a chance next time taking out ( ohhh maybe can you please tag me on the one if you don't mind and would remember me..?) but please never mind and no worries, I'm embarrassed to being such a pushy... haha   Just love love to see beautiful you and silly me might miss it again and I really don't wanna miss yours


----------



## Jdljb

Feeling girly!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love a workday when i don't need a larger tote so I'm w/ my beige chevron reissue...she melts my heart every time i lay eyes on her (weird me but it's true)


Kendie, my friend, I think I just decided that this is my most favorite bag of yours.  It is just perfection; so buttery and beautiful.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jdljb said:


> Feeling girly!!!!


@Jdljb Beautiful girly style and adorable


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My gorgeous friend T, Did you say dark red ML flap?? WOW what did I miss?? I did not know you got ML size as well You're truly a Chanel lover, my beautiful friend  Can't wait to hear your excitement for your new Red ML beauty and beautiful mod shot again when you have a chance next time taking out ( ohhh maybe can you please tag me on the one if you don't mind and would remember me..?) but please never mind and no worries, I'm embarrassed to being such a pushy... haha   Just love love to see beautiful you and silly me might miss it again and I really don't wanna miss yours


You didn't miss a thing, my friend.  i picked up the M/L last night and it is sitting pretty in it's box, still wrapped up, in my closet.  No energy for a reveal, but I will surely post an action shot soon and i will be sure to tag you, my lovely friend and fellow red lover.  This red is so captivating and rich that I had to have it in both mini and M/L....and o case.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You didn't miss a thing, my friend.  i picked up the M/L last night and it is sitting pretty in it's box, still wrapped up, in my closet.  No energy for a reveal, but I will surely post an action shot soon and i will be sure to tag you, my lovely friend and fellow red lover.  This red is so captivating and rich that I had to have it in both mini and M/L....and o case.


Oh so sorry for being silly me again! Yes I reread your post and got it now  (btw...this emoji is totally match with my character so comes out too often...)
My dearest beautiful friend Yes I totally understand you're in very special moment and your beloved DH recovery and your peaceful life is what I've been praying for. Your relaxing time and enjoyment moments is the most important to hear, So please no worries, and Please forgive me, I did not mean and please no rush or any pleasure at all I hope you have rest and relaxing and enjoying your precious time with your dearest DH 
But just love to say again,  Congrats on your Reds Chanel my dearest sweet friend  As a Chanel red addict myself...just exciting news to hear  and love love love such idea you've got ML & Mini & O-Case!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jdljb said:


> Feeling girly!!!!



And looking fab!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jdljb said:


> Feeling girly!!!!


you look so feminine - love your whole outfit


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, my darling friend.  It was my DH and I having our dinner together and I have been enjoying our outings with my Chanel's.  In fact, last night I picked up the dark red M/L classic flap (even though I already have the mini) and I look forward to using it very soon.


Dear @Dextersmom my darling friend, I was too excited for your amazing haul of Reds Chanel and totally missed this most important note in my previous comment to your reply of the happiest news that your DH was at the other seat!! You two lovely couple has been in my daily prayer humbly....( even while I'm busy that doesn't matter since I do pray daily that's the most imporabt meditation for me...)  I'm so humbly thankful to our merciful God  protected such a precious your amazing DH love of your life


----------



## FunBagz

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!
> View attachment 3798981



Nice bag! I'm carrying mine today too. And nice wheels! I had to do a double take when I saw your pic.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!
> View attachment 3798981





FunBagz said:


> Nice bag! I'm carrying mine today too. And nice wheels! I had to do a double take when I saw your pic.
> View attachment 3799070


WOWEE Kazowee.....look at the 2 of you w/ twinsie pics! This is so sweet seeing both of your glorious reds sitting tucked right next to you cruising along....love it! Bravo ladies, BRAVO!


----------



## Kendie26

Jdljb said:


> Feeling girly!!!!


This is utterly drop dead  SPECTACULAR....magazine worthy. 10,000,000 Stars for you my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dearest darling friend @Kendie26  Thanks soooo much for your warmest wish and sweetest heart always
> Oh you're the most funnest and sweetestAhahaha you're soooo cute and funny  Mr. shopgirl smiles and would love to meet with you two Mr. Kendie someday....... But you're surely the special beautiful guest and no no no way not on sofa LOL you lovely gorgeous Chanel lover friend  Hope you two beautiful couple have a fabulous weekend





shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my gosh my darling friend @Kendie26 How did it happen did I miss to comment on this gorgeours Reissue Chevron pic last night?!???I thought I did but couldn't find my comment anywhere don't know why but I simply ADORE your funnest post of your beautiful Chanel No, not a weird at all, it is *LOVE* I understand the feeling of melty Trust me, even though I am not a neutral color purses person, I ADORE this your chevron beauty in your post and I imagine she would be even more gorgeous in person...





Dextersmom said:


> Kendie, my friend, I think I just decided that this is my most favorite bag of yours.  It is just perfection; so buttery and beautiful.


Double hello to my sweet, dear, precious gals DM &shopgirl  Thank you both, as always!
DM~daily prayers continue. My husband even asked me about you both & he sends his best. YOU, my love, got me addicted to chevron so I'm glad you appreciate my beige girl! Love you.
Shopgirl~you are too darn adorable. Your words are so uplifting & kindhearted....we all you! Thank you FOR YOU. Love you too


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!
> View attachment 3798981





FunBagz said:


> Nice bag! I'm carrying mine today too. And nice wheels! I had to do a double take when I saw your pic.
> View attachment 3799070



Oh WOW! Great minds think alike @FunBagz! Nice wheels hun!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Jdljb said:


> Feeling girly!!!!


Lovey Club Monaco dress! Oh and the bag too! Looking so fabulous!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE Kazowee.....look at the 2 of you w/ twinsie pics! This is so sweet seeing both of your glorious reds sitting tucked right next to you cruising along....love it! Bravo ladies, BRAVO!


Good eyes Kendies26!  ☺️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear @Jkfashionstyle, Your coco look so edgy and elegant!!
> Is this Central Park? If I am not mistaken, we would have a chance to bump up there last weekend and would be so thrilled to bump-meet up someone TPF ladies that we could notice by carrying Chanels....


Stalker! Just kidding dear! I know right....eyeing on each other carrying Chanels


----------



## Jdljb

Kendie26 said:


> This is utterly drop dead  SPECTACULAR....magazine worthy. 10,000,000 Stars for you my dear!


Thank you so much Kendie26!!!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!
> View attachment 3798981





FunBagz said:


> Nice bag! I'm carrying mine today too. And nice wheels! I had to do a double take when I saw your pic.
> View attachment 3799070


I thought I was seeing double.  Love the double twinies ladies.


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Nice bag! I'm carrying mine today too. And nice wheels! I had to do a double take when I saw your pic.
> View attachment 3799070





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!
> View attachment 3798981



This is tooo AWESOME!!!! Nice set of twin photos to kick off the weekend!!!!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Black medium coco ruthenium HW
> 
> View attachment 3797457



Omg Jkfashionstyle, hun is that the rock behind the MMA just off the entrance of Central park on 86th Street. My hubby and I would go there and talk during our lunch breaks when I was at the MMA with him. Hope you have a fantastic weekend. Take care.


----------



## Tuned83

Action shot with OM boy. Post baby body with more cleavage than I have ever had...


----------



## fally

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3799741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot with OM boy. Post baby body with more cleavage than I have ever had...


Congrats hun on the birth of your little baby, I wished I had that problem, Unfortunately I still look like a 12 year old boy with a pouch after my little girl's birth. LOL You look amazing. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3799741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot with OM boy. Post baby body with more cleavage than I have ever had...


You look FABULOUS!!!(Boy & body... I'm laughing at your cleavage comment)...yay you!!


----------



## Jdljb

Feeling Lamb Lux!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Omg Jkfashionstyle, hun is that the rock behind the MMA just off the entrance of Central park on 86th Street. My hubby and I would go there and talk during our lunch breaks when I was at the MMA with him. Hope you have a fantastic weekend. Take care.


Awhhh so romantic you and hubby ❤️❤️❤️ Have a lovely weekend  
That rock was by Victorian Gardens.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Double hello to my sweet, dear, precious gals DM &shopgirl  Thank you both, as always!
> DM~daily prayers continue. My husband even asked me about you both & he sends his best. YOU, my love, got me addicted to chevron so I'm glad you appreciate my beige girl! Love you.
> Shopgirl~you are too darn adorable. Your words are so uplifting & kindhearted....we all you! Thank you FOR YOU. Love you too





shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear @Dextersmom my darling friend, I was too excited for your amazing haul of Reds Chanel and totally missed this most important note in my previous comment to your reply of the happiest news that your DH was at the other seat!! You two lovely couple has been in my daily prayer humbly....( even while I'm busy that doesn't matter since I do pray daily that's the most imporabt meditation for me...)  I'm so humbly thankful to our merciful God  protected such a precious your amazing DH love of your life


Thank you both, with all of my heart.


----------



## Sculli

Weekend out with the WOC


----------



## Bisoux78

Off to the mall with this beauty!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, YOU could NOT be any kinder...you are a bright gem & true LoveBug darling (& overly generous/thank you!)
> Oh that is a "prized" flowering tree you have there! I love that you know its historyIf you ever get bored (haha) you should join us over in the Garden pics thread (under Home & Garden)...no doubt we'd all learn from you darling S!


No one can be any kinder, sincere and genuine than YOU dear S!!! 
The son in law who was executor of the sale of the house was very kind and helpful - he told us lots of stories about his in laws. We know too from the neighbours as they mentioned how generous the previous owners!
When we first moved in, we often discovered our neighbours in the backyard helping themselves with the oranges and lemons and feeling sheepish! 
Lol in my other life, I dream of being a floral designer 
I didn't realised there is Garden thread!
I shall check it out! 
Lol you're too kind! I'm sure I'm the one who has to learn from YOU!
Your viburnum blooms are incredible!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Sculli said:


> Weekend out with the WOC
> View attachment 3800009


Your coat!!!


----------



## aki_sato

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi dear friend @aki_sato I haven't seen you here and missed you! Congrats on your beautiful mini   I am sooooo happy for you


Dear K! It's been a while! My Friday chanel day hasn't happened for a while since I fell pregnant and nausea taken over!
Wearing loose shapeless clothes whilst feeling sick - even chanel can't help in making me look and feel better 
Thank you for your sweet words as always! You're sooo kind!

Congrats on your recent beautiful hauls too!
You are holding the beautiful mini crowns!!!
Love them!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Love a workday when i don't need a larger tote so I'm w/ my beige chevron reissue...she melts my heart every time i lay eyes on her (weird me but it's true)


Ahhhhhhh...this one 
Not only yours S - everyone's too!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Weekend shopping with the boy WOC


----------



## Tuned83

fally said:


> Congrats hun on the birth of your little baby, I wished I had that problem, Unfortunately I still look like a 12 year old boy with a pouch after my little girl's birth. LOL You look amazing. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


Thank you! You have a great weekend too Xx


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> You look FABULOUS!!!(Boy & body... I'm laughing at your cleavage comment)...yay you!!


Thanks a lot! Forgive my excitement, it's just that prior to having my little monster there was nothing there hehe Xx


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Love a workday when i don't need a larger tote so I'm w/ my beige chevron reissue...she melts my heart every time i lay eyes on her (weird me but it's true)


That's because she is like buttah


----------



## Vanana

Sculli said:


> Weekend out with the WOC
> View attachment 3800009


Wowee wow wow 
Love love love!!!!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Dear K! It's been a while! My Friday chanel day hasn't happened for a while since I fell pregnant and nausea taken over!
> Wearing loose shapeless clothes whilst feeling sick - even chanel can't help in making me look and feel better
> Thank you for your sweet words as always! You're sooo kind!
> 
> Congrats on your recent beautiful hauls too!
> You are holding the beautiful mini crowns!!!
> Love them!


Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!! Nausea will pass and you can rock the smallest bag you have to show off your happy bump with an in action photo!!!!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Metallic Iridescent Turquoise M/L Classic Flap...I think this bag looks best against black. Really makes it pop.


----------



## Vanana

Glitterbomb said:


> Metallic Iridescent Turquoise M/L Classic Flap...I think this bag looks best against black. Really makes it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800151
> 
> View attachment 3800147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800148


Omg that is the best photo of the iridescent turquoise bag's color I've seen.  I can't believe that's a ML. It looks like a maxi!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Vanana said:


> Omg that is the best photo of the iridescent turquoise bag's color I've seen.  I can't believe that's a ML. It looks like a maxi!



Thank you! Probably just because I'm 4'11". LOL


----------



## Vanana

Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you! Probably just because I'm 4'11". LOL


Too cute!!


----------



## luvlux64

"A girl should be two things: classy and fabulous."
- Coco Chanel
Happy Birthday, Madame Coco! (August 19, 1883)


----------



## Bisoux78

Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you! Probably just because I'm 4'11". LOL



lol I was about to say that as well...I've never seen a M/L look that big on anyone! I'm 4"11 too


----------



## Glitterbomb

Bisoux78 said:


> lol I was about to say that as well...I've never seen a M/L look that big on anyone! I'm 4"11 too



Nice!!! Height twins


----------



## yinnie

Finally swapped out my reissue for my mini Prada. But still using so black boy zippy [emoji7]


----------



## mia1103

Mini in action


----------



## Chanel923

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3800287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini in action


What a beautiful mini!  It goes so well with the espy


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry. 
PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341



Congrats on this most stunning red beauty!!!   You look beautiful sweet DM, really beautiful!!!  Love your hair.  It is SO GOOD to see your lovely mod shots again.   Glad you had a wonderful night out with friends.


----------



## mia1103

Chanel923 said:


> What a beautiful mini!  It goes so well with the espy




Thank you! This mini suits my closet surprisingly! I'm in love with it ❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself! 
Dark red mini in action


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


Gorgeous as always! I went out with my dark red mini today too!! I am SO glad to hear that you guys went out with friend.   Hope it was fun. your friend has great taste


----------



## TheAnaVega

caviar m/l with shw after hours of wandering and shopping and dinner [emoji39] 

This is the longest I've used this baby continuously since I got her a couple weeks ago - absolutely in love with this bag! So functional and sturdy. Really feel like I don't have to baby her. I'm excited to take her many more places with me. Thanks for letting me share, ladies!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


Congrats on your "lady in red" DM.  She's  a beauty and very well made (MIF) compares to her mini version, but one can't just have one when it's the right shade of red. A true red lover here.  Triple twin with you on the 17B dark red, also pick up other remaining SLG.


----------



## Sculli

Vanana said:


> Wowee wow wow
> Love love love!!!!





aki_sato said:


> Your coat!!!



Thank you both [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Jdljb said:


> Feeling Lamb Lux!!!


DAMN, you are looking ever-so-fine & most AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> Weekend out with the WOC
> View attachment 3800009


Work it girl, work it....you have some seriously awesome emsembles & mods!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Weekend shopping with the boy WOC
> View attachment 3800084


You ladies are killing it in this thread ....you look spectacular in that color/stunning dress & bag!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Ahhhhhhh...this one
> Not only yours S - everyone's too!


O-M-G dearest S!! I just read your most glorious news...Ahhhhhhhh! BIGGEST Congrats to you on your pregnancyHow thrilling!! Hoping your nausea subsides FAST. So freaking excited for you! I hope you will give us the honor of seeing your sweetest baby bump (at least every now & then....as I've missed your Friday chanel mods)
Thanks for your kindest words, as always & I ALWAYS think of YOU when i whip out Miss beige chevron


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


Snap, snap, snap to the ever so beautiful DM! Big Congrats on your new ML 17B red ...she's perfection on you,but then again, EVERYTHING is! Your hair looks lovely w/ the waves girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself!
> Dark red mini in action
> View attachment 3800362


Only YOU my dearest, only you! Clearly this is THE sassy, fun, spunky Vanana that we all adore! I LOVE this...thank you for posting!!!


----------



## Kendie26

My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Card case in iridescent black colour.  It changes colour from black to purple depending on the light.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Only YOU my dearest, only you! Clearly this is THE sassy, fun, spunky Vanana that we all adore! I LOVE this...thank you for posting!!!


Haha thank you  
If I ever get the wonderful opportunity to visit Egypt, I'll ensure the Spinx will look like it's carrying a chanel too


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


So nice to see your red classic joining the excitement over 17b!! I don't know if it is the lighting or what but the fantastic 14b look the most similar to the 17b i think out of the reds I've seen so far, especially in your first photo. So gorgeous and cool with the ruthenium hardware too!   Looking fabulous!!! Tell your DH that it is not weird at all and you ladies took a fun classy photo. If he only knows how embarrassed my DH is by some of my chanel bag photo antics   Most of them not even the photos at all, just the fact that I don't know how to be subtle... a clumsy and easily excitable /passionate person (not the best combo in this kind of situation)  I've fallen, broken things, etc etc.

There should probably be a thread about that...


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Okada Manila with chanel diagonal.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


It's so great seeing your mod shots again, DM!!! You look fabulous as always!!! Congratulations  on your new red piece, it's phenomenal  you really nailed it....and your sandals are so adorable!!!! Hope you both had a wonderful night with your friends!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself!
> Dark red mini in action
> View attachment 3800362


I love it!!! Great shot, Vanana!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


Gorgeous!!! Love this red beauty!!!
Very beautiful gucci pieces as well... not sure if I've seen them before, my bad memory  ......your phone case is soooo fancy, darling!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Okada Manila with chanel diagonal.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Just perfect, chicnfab!!! I adore this entire look, beautiful bag, beautiful dress.... everything!!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Okada Manila with chanel diagonal.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow, how incredibly feminine & uber pretty (you, bag, dress & sandals!) That might be my favorite dress of yours dear cnc


----------



## Auvina15

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3800287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini in action


What a beauty!!! Bag twinsies!!!
 I got this gorgeous piece a few weeks ago, didn't get the chance to use it yet cause I've been gone for my long vacation... Have missed it badly!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> So nice to see your red classic joining the excitement over 17b!! I don't know if it is the lighting or what but the fantastic 14b look the most similar to the 17b i think out of the reds I've seen so far, especially in your first photo. So gorgeous and cool with the ruthenium hardware too!   Looking fabulous!!! Tell your DH that it is not weird at all and you ladies took a fun classy photo. If he only knows how embarrassed my DH is by some of my chanel bag photo antics   Most of them not even the photos at all, just the fact that I don't know how to be subtle... a clumsy and easily excitable /passionate person (not the best combo in this kind of situation)  I've fallen, broken things, etc etc.
> 
> There should probably be a thread about that...





chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love this red beauty!!!
> Very beautiful gucci pieces as well... not sure if I've seen them before, my bad memory  ......your phone case is soooo fancy, darling!!!


Triple thanks to the 3 of you Lovelies....yes, Van I'd LOVE to see our reds side by side (since they're both from fall season & on the "cool" tone side. Me thinks you should start your "hubby/chanel antics thread!!" @Auvina15  my girl, thank you....the tan gucci soho bag is my best friends (that was from us all going out last night for her bday dinner)but i did kind of "treat" myself to the gucci blooms iphone case the day i bought my DH birthday gift....you know, the "1 for you, 1 for me" policy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> It's so great seeing your mod shots again, DM!!! You look fabulous as always!!! Congratulations  on your new red piece, it's phenomenal  you really nailed it....and your sandals are so adorable!!!! Hope you both had a wonderful night with your friends!!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this most stunning red beauty!!!   You look beautiful sweet DM, really beautiful!!!  Love your hair.  It is SO GOOD to see your lovely mod shots again.   Glad you had a wonderful night out with friends.





Vanana said:


> Gorgeous as always! I went out with my dark red mini today too!! I am SO glad to hear that you guys went out with friend.   Hope it was fun. your friend has great taste





Chanel923 said:


> Congrats on your "lady in red" DM.  She's  a beauty and very well made (MIF) compares to her mini version, but one can't just have one when it's the right shade of red. A true red lover here.  Triple twin with you on the 17B dark red, also pick up other remaining SLG.





Kendie26 said:


> Snap, snap, snap to the ever so beautiful DM! Big Congrats on your new ML 17B red ...she's perfection on you,but then again, EVERYTHING is! Your hair looks lovely w/ the waves girl!





chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you all for the love....I can feel it and I so appreciate it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Okada Manila with chanel diagonal.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look so very pretty and happy, my sweet friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


You look so pretty in this dress and your red beauty is beyond beautiful, my friend. I am also twins with your bff with her rose beige Disco.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself!
> Dark red mini in action
> View attachment 3800362


----------



## Tuned83

Same bag! Different SLG. Brand new key pouch (first buy from LV). Hubby not keen but I want to c if canvas really is indestructible


----------



## oh so chic

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!



Thanks so much for posting a pic of your ML next to the gucci for size comparison. (even if it was unintentional )


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


So pretty -- your CF, your dress, your phone case!!!   I love this whole look. I also love the pic of the bags (looks like the bags are sweet besties too .  Hope you had a fabulous time.  And it is always a joy to see your posts so don't ever stop ok?


----------



## mia1103

Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty!!! Bag twinsies!!!
> I got this gorgeous piece a few weeks ago, didn't get the chance to use it yet cause I've been gone for my long vacation... Have missed it badly!!!




I know why you miss it so much! I got people stopping me on the street just to tell me how gorgeous it is. So in love with it


----------



## Sandra.AT

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Weekend shopping with the boy WOC
> View attachment 3800084



this woc looks soooo beautiful [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

changing from montaigne mm to jumbo caviar... they are almost the same size haha


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So pretty -- your CF, your dress, your phone case!!!   I love this whole look. I also love the pic of the bags (looks like the bags are sweet besties too .  Hope you had a fabulous time.  And it is always a joy to see your posts so don't ever stop ok?


Thank you darlin'...my kindest sista-friend! We did have fun & you are right...i think our bags looked like a cute match/bestie bags! I know how much you love the gucci soho disco & since you love pink, perhaps you will consider the rose-gold/beige shade that our beloved @Dextersmom has !  I finally went to Gucci recently to try on a similar style (the marmont camera bag....in a beigy-taupe shade w/ chevron design) & it really made me become more fond of that camera bag style


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look so very pretty and happy, my sweet friend!!!


Thanks my dearest dex!! Super happy with all the blessings ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, how incredibly feminine & uber pretty (you, bag, dress & sandals!) That might be my favorite dress of yours dear cnc


Ohhh thanks my dear you're incredibly the sweetest ❤️❤️❤️...


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Just perfect, chicnfab!!! I adore this entire look, beautiful bag, beautiful dress.... everything!!!


Ohh thank you my dear!!! I'm blushing  ... xoxo


----------



## Panzanella

Going vintage today


----------



## deb68nc

Red Chanel is my favorite color it's so much fun to wear !! Love everyones reds!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


WOW  YOU LOOK GORGEOURS!!!  You look super sexy and chic My beautiful friend!! Oh that red flap...just like it is made for you!! Perfect on you!!! M/L classic is my favorite especially wear single chain hanging from the shoulder just like you wore, it is so elegant and classy, and you wore it so beautifully 
Thanks so much for sharing! Your artist friend is so right! Yes, cranberry! I agree with her 100% Love her sense! I am so happy to hear that and I know Chanel need to hire such a quality artist for naming color each season 
I am really really soooo happy to hear you two had dinner out with your friends and enjoyed wonderful time most importantly with your DH and enjoyed your beautiful Red ML!!


PS; And You are so sweet  thanks soooo much for remembering and tagging me..I'm always so bad to catch up all the beautiful posts and really did not want to miss your post


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aki_sato said:


> Dear K! It's been a while! My Friday chanel day hasn't happened for a while since I fell pregnant and nausea taken over!
> Wearing loose shapeless clothes whilst feeling sick - even chanel can't help in making me look and feel better
> Thank you for your sweet words as always! You're sooo kind!
> 
> Congrats on your recent beautiful hauls too!
> You are holding the beautiful mini crowns!!!
> Love them!


Dear @aki_sato Wow congratulation on the wonderful news my sweet friend!! Oh but I know that is really hard while nausea and feeling sick.... hang in there, I know it feels terrible but you know It's temporary and not forever, so hope it will get over soon, and I''m sure soon you will get over it and will be the most wonderful mother I hope you take it easy and relax, rest well and enjoy your quiet time now especially before your precious baby will get you busier 

Aww....you are too sweet, oh no no crowns...haha  But Thanks so much for your warm and sweet heart to me  I hope you have a relaxed week dear friend, love & peace to you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jdljb said:


> Feeling Lamb Lux!!!


You look stylish and gorgeous @Jdljb Yes lambskin flap is the best lux in Chanel and you look beautiful with your lamb mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini. Happy Friday and have a fabulous weekend!
> View attachment 3798981





FunBagz said:


> Nice bag! I'm carrying mine today too. And nice wheels! I had to do a double take when I saw your pic.
> View attachment 3799070



WOW I stared at these 2 pics for a few mins like a mystery puzzle!! @FunBagz  You're a genus!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Stalker! Just kidding dear! I know right....eyeing on each other carrying Chanels


Lol haha you are funny @Jkfashionstyle,  We've lived in Manhattan for a long time and still back to our most beloved city and stay there often.  Last weekend was for our anniversary & dh bday  and stayed at some of our favorite hotels right near Central Park as usual and we usually walk in Central Park after breakfast....So no wonder even if I would bump - meet up with some Chanel lovelies there...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Glitterbomb said:


> Metallic Iridescent Turquoise M/L Classic Flap...I think this bag looks best against black. Really makes it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800151
> 
> View attachment 3800147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800148


 WOW What a powerful color ML!!! @Glitterbomb So eye-catching and gorgeous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> View attachment 3800163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A girl should be two things: classy and fabulous."
> - Coco Chanel
> Happy Birthday, Madame Coco! (August 19, 1883)


What a great post!! Dear @luvlux64, Thanks so much for sharing her quote and beautiful photo 
Your lambskin ML flap and macaron both look so yummy too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself!
> Dark red mini in action
> View attachment 3800362


Love this pic! a mischieous girl @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


Yay My favorite 14B came out!!!!! Love love love sooo much your 14B *Red lambskin!!! *I adore her so much!!! just like I made mistake my note to reply to some lady on my own thread as 14B for 17B...lol   haha yes, that love that much!  Hope you two had a wonderful time with your friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3801144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Chanel is my favorite color it's so much fun to wear !! Love everyones reds!!!


@deb68nc  Your red flap look so beautiful against your blue dress!!  Is this 14C red caviar ML??  ( 14C red caviar is my favorite) I agree Red Chanel brings us so much joy and cheer


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> changing from montaigne mm to jumbo caviar... they are almost the same size haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800783
> View attachment 3800784


@Sandra.AT You always wear your gorgeous new Jumbo so beautifully, look perfect on you!!!  You make me feel I need show my love to my Jumbo sometimes.... ( we're bag twines on caviar with gold HW )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Going vintage today
> View attachment 3801106


@Panzanella  Vintage quality never can beat current Chanel!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopgirl4cc said:


> @Sandra.AT You always wear your gorgeous new Jumbo so beautifully, look perfect on you!!!  You make me feel I need show my love to my Jumbo sometimes.... ( we're bag twines on caviar with gold HW )


thank you so much  I really enjoy wearing it.. It is the perfect size for all my essentials and it doesn´t get heavy at all (only if i wear my heavy camera with me but then every bag can get heavy) I hope I can get another chanel as soon as possible


----------



## chicnfab

Stay-cation  with fam bam and with this little cutie diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD




----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW  YOU LOOK GORGEOURS!!!  You look super sexy and chic My beautiful friend!! Oh that red flap...just like it is made for you!! Perfect on you!!! M/L classic is my favorite especially wear single chain hanging from the shoulder just like you wore, it is so elegant and classy, and you wore it so beautifully
> Thanks so much for sharing! Your artist friend is so right! Yes, cranberry! I agree with her 100% Love her sense! I am so happy to hear that and I know Chanel need to hire such a quality artist for naming color each season
> I am really really soooo happy to hear you two had dinner out with your friends and enjoyed wonderful time most importantly with your DH and enjoyed your beautiful Red ML!!
> 
> 
> PS; And You are so sweet  thanks soooo much for remembering and tagging me..I'm always so bad to catch up all the beautiful posts and really did not want to miss your post


Thank you, my sweet, amazing, kindhearted, gentle and beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Stay-cation  with fam bam and with this little cutie diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Sitting pretty, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3801144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Chanel is my favorite color it's so much fun to wear !! Love everyones reds!!!


Super gorgeous!!


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a great post!! Dear @luvlux64, Thanks so much for sharing her quote and beautiful photo
> Your lambskin ML flap and macaron both look so yummy too


Thanks shopgirl4cc


----------



## loveydovey35

Glitterbomb said:


> Metallic Iridescent Turquoise M/L Classic Flap...I think this bag looks best against black. Really makes it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800151
> 
> View attachment 3800147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800148



What a gorgeous, stunning, FABULOUS handbag, wow! Congrats, you look great!


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341



ohhhhhh, Dextersmom, you look gorgeous with that beautiful color. Is that the "medium"? not the jumbo I don't think....apologies, not sure as to what M/L means.


----------



## loveydovey35

TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3800394
> View attachment 3800395
> View attachment 3800396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caviar m/l with shw after hours of wandering and shopping and dinner [emoji39]
> 
> This is the longest I've used this baby continuously since I got her a couple weeks ago - absolutely in love with this bag! So functional and sturdy. Really feel like I don't have to baby her. I'm excited to take her many more places with me. Thanks for letting me share, ladies!



Gorgeous beauty you  have there, once you use your Chanel daily nothing else seems to do...until you find something else as special.


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself!
> Dark red mini in action
> View attachment 3800362



Love the humor!  what fun!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!



 happy birthday to your bestie 
I smiled at your post, I know exactly what you mean, when I ask my hubby to take a pic of me and ask that he make sure the bah is in the picture he gives me these strange looks, so I stopped asking   Lovely bag!


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> Stay-cation  with fam bam and with this little cutie diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



I hope you had a wonderful, relaxing time? That Jacuzzi looks like a pool! Nice!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> happy birthday to your bestie
> I smiled at your post, I know exactly what you mean, when I ask my hubby to take a pic of me and ask that he make sure the bah is in the picture he gives me these strange looks, so I stopped asking   Lovely bag!





shopgirl4cc said:


> @deb68nc  Your red flap look so beautiful against your blue dress!!  Is this 14C red caviar ML??  ( 14C red caviar is my favorite) I agree Red Chanel brings us so much joy and cheer


Double hello's to you sweet friends! Thank you both for making me smile & laugh!
@loveydovey35 ~aw, don't stop asking your DH!! Maybe if you give him "photography credit" he'll be into it!!

@shopgirl4cc ~ha, i think i know the exact post you're referring to! You are just too darn cute...& I always laugh when you throw in your sweat emoji!!!


----------



## Kendie26

"Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> ohhhhhh, Dextersmom, you look gorgeous with that beautiful color. Is that the "medium"? not the jumbo I don't think....apologies, not sure as to what M/L means.


Thank you so much, loveydovey35.  Yes, many people refer to the medium classic flap, which mine is, as M/L or ML, which just means medium/large, not jumbo. A little confusing I know.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> "Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!


Love this little cutie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Love this little cutie!!!


Thank you dearest! YOU were my WOC inspiration & this one is named "Dex" after you & your handsome Dex!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest! YOU were my WOC inspiration & this one is named "Dex" after you & your handsome Dex!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> "Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!


Oh those cake pops are dangerous!!! I bought a cake pop machine and was like all ambitious then remembered that anything I make burns. 

Dark silver with gorgeous purple sheen to be exact!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> "Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!


I really adore your edgy WOC DEX... just wanna touch the leather every time I see 
I went to watch "eclipse" with my young daughter today and guess what...we also went to Starbucks and we've got strawberry cake pops tooI just love anything strawberry taste  Btw, your choco pop look like smiley face


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Love this little cutie!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest! YOU were my WOC inspiration & this one is named "Dex" after you & your handsome Dex!





Dextersmom said:


>



You two are just too cute!!


----------



## Vanana

Had a fun (but tiring day) watching the great solar eclipse.  For light weight durable (crowds!!!) cross body and plenty of space - I brought my caviar messenger bag with ruthenium hardware.  the twisty special closure logo on this baby


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Had a fun (but tiring day) watching the great solar eclipse.  For light weight durable (crowds!!!) cross body and plenty of space - I brought my caviar messenger bag with ruthenium hardware.  the twisty special closure logo on this baby
> 
> View attachment 3801915
> View attachment 3801916


Great pic of eclipse!!!  and great choice of your cross body


----------



## cherryplum

Day off adventures with my new Boy WOC  Hope everyone has a lovely Monday and safely watched the eclipse!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Had a fun (but tiring day) watching the great solar eclipse.  For light weight durable (crowds!!!) cross body and plenty of space - I brought my caviar messenger bag with ruthenium hardware.  the twisty special closure logo on this baby
> 
> View attachment 3801915
> View attachment 3801916


Oh, Vanana....what a beauty!!  I adore this bag of yours! Great shot of the eclipse as a bonus...thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

cherryplum said:


> Day off adventures with my new Boy WOC  Hope everyone has a lovely Monday and safely watched the eclipse!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801930


What a gorgeous, buttery WOC!!


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> I hope you had a wonderful, relaxing time? That Jacuzzi looks like a pool! Nice!


Yeah... the kids enjoyed it so much... they never left the room..


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Sitting pretty, my friend.


... family been sick all week   ... needed some short getaway thanks my friend for all your ❤️...


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> "Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!


Ohhh sweet kendie!!! The sweet tooth of me wants to grab your lollicake  with your woc


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Stay-cation  with fam bam and with this little cutie diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Girl, ok...you know i/we love that red flap but that dress is absolutely divine AND so its your POSTURE!!!! You always looks so graceful....oh & love seeing your hair too....I NEED your hair PLEASE!! I need to ditch my curls, or should i say my frizzy curls


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I really adore your edgy WOC DEX... just wanna touch the leather every time I see
> I went to watch "eclipse" with my young daughter today and guess what...we also went to Starbucks and we've got strawberry cake pops tooI just love anything strawberry taste  Btw, your choco pop look like smiley face


Oh, yay....we were "connected" today my friend w/ cake pops!!! Where is the lick emoji?!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Had a fun (but tiring day) watching the great solar eclipse.  For light weight durable (crowds!!!) cross body and plenty of space - I brought my caviar messenger bag with ruthenium hardware.  the twisty special closure logo on this baby
> 
> View attachment 3801915
> View attachment 3801916


Awesome eclipse pic babe!! Thanks for posting & also your cool bag.....i do not recall seeing this one before! I dig your "surprises!" ​


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Had a fun (but tiring day) watching the great solar eclipse.  For light weight durable (crowds!!!) cross body and plenty of space - I brought my caviar messenger bag with ruthenium hardware.  the twisty special closure logo on this baby
> 
> View attachment 3801915
> View attachment 3801916


Thanks for sharing the eclipse ❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My favorite oldie, 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride   I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...Ahem, sort of abused... but surprisingly sturdy and no damages, rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years. I adore lambskin the best and always going back to lamb in the end... Thanks for letting me share here my love & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, ok...you know i/we love that red flap but that dress is absolutely divine AND so its your POSTURE!!!! You always looks so graceful....oh & love seeing your hair too....I NEED your hair PLEASE!! I need to ditch my curls, or should i say my frizzy curls


Ohhh my hair has its own life  ... I'm out of words with your kindness sweet kendie


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite oldie, 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride   I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...Ahem, sort of abused... but surprisingly sturdy and no damages, rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years. I adore lambskin the best and always going back to lamb in the end... Thanks for letting me share here & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies
> View attachment 3801996
> 
> View attachment 3801997


Amazingly beautiful... can't believe she's 6 now looks like brand new..drive safely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3801144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Chanel is my favorite color it's so much fun to wear !! Love everyones reds!!!


Such a beautiful red... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Amazingly beautiful... can't believe she's 6 now looks like brand new..drive safely ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you sweetie @chicnfab  you're always so sweet and lovely Chanel friend


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you sweetie @chicnfab  you're always so sweet and lovely Chanel friend


----------



## chicnfab

cherryplum said:


> Day off adventures with my new Boy WOC  Hope everyone has a lovely Monday and safely watched the eclipse!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801930


I love your outfit and the sandals... and of course your boy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome eclipse pic babe!! Thanks for posting & also your cool bag.....i do not recall seeing this one before! I dig your "surprises!" ​


I don't carry my jumbo size bags often enough! this one was actually my first Chanel bag!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, Vanana....what a beauty!!  I adore this bag of yours! Great shot of the eclipse as a bonus...thank you.


Thanks sweet DM! It's an easy casual bag with some attitude  Nimble and light whilst navigating the crowds!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite oldie, 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride   I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...Ahem, sort of abused... but surprisingly sturdy and no damages, rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years. I adore lambskin the best and always going back to lamb in the end... Thanks for letting me share here my love & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies
> View attachment 3801996
> 
> View attachment 3801997


What a puffy, buttery soft beauty.   I love it so much, my darling friend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> What a puffy, buttery soft beauty.   I love it so much, my darling friend.


I love YOU ~ my beautiful friend


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love YOU ~ my beautiful friend


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, loveydovey35.  Yes, many people refer to the medium classic flap, which mine is, as M/L or ML, which just means medium/large, not jumbo. A little confusing I know.


Thank you!!! I think I am leaning toward the M/L (medium) for the 17B, dark red. I need something a little bigger than a mini for my daily essentials. Even though it cant be carried cross body I think (I hope) I am ok with that, Going to have to go back to the boutique to figure it out. I look forward to your posts, welcome back, you were missed.


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> "Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!



This made me smile, lol so cute! glad you enjoyed the day.


----------



## loveydovey35

cherryplum said:


> Day off adventures with my new Boy WOC  Hope everyone has a lovely Monday and safely watched the eclipse!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801930



This is very nice, looks great on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Had a fun (but tiring day) watching the great solar eclipse.  For light weight durable (crowds!!!) cross body and plenty of space - I brought my caviar messenger bag with ruthenium hardware.  the twisty special closure logo on this baby
> 
> View attachment 3801915
> View attachment 3801916


Very unusual messenger bag, I love it! had never seen one like that. Thanks for sharing the pic of the eclipse, here in Florida it felt like a normal, summer cloudy day....very disappointing.


----------



## loveydovey35

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite oldie, 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride   I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...Ahem, sort of abused... but surprisingly sturdy and no damages, rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years. I adore lambskin the best and always going back to lamb in the end... Thanks for letting me share here my love & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies
> View attachment 3801996
> 
> View attachment 3801997



Gorgeous! I have yet to take the plunge with a lamb, too worried about the wear on it, but I am tempted, so tempted to do it soon! Thanks for sharing your lovely pics and background history, it really adds to the beauty of the handbag, and one of the reasons why I continue to come back to this forum again and again, to read about the stories we all share here, in a non-judgmental way.


----------



## Mary420

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


Nice


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> This made me smile, lol so cute! glad you enjoyed the day.


 I'm so glad! Your posts/pics always do same for me dear! I should probably be embarrassed but I got another cake pop today from Starbucks...sugar tooth is in overdrive....this time i grabbed the strawberry flavor in honor of our sweetest gal @shopgirl4cc but hungry me forgot to snap a pic...but I did a salute & said your name as i gobbled it!


----------



## Vanana

loveydovey35 said:


> Very unusual messenger bag, I love it! had never seen one like that. Thanks for sharing the pic of the eclipse, here in Florida it felt like a normal, summer cloudy day....very disappointing.


Hey you are very welcome but keep in mind that any day with subshine = day you can carry your chanel bag = pretty fantastic day


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Hey you are very welcome but keep in mind that any day with subshine = day you can carry your chanel bag = pretty fantastic day


You are so right, dear Vanana!


----------



## cherryplum

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous, buttery WOC!!


Thank you @Dextersmom ! Always love seeing your amazing collection, and your sweet Dexter too!


----------



## cherryplum

chicnfab said:


> I love your outfit and the sandals... and of course your boy ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks @chicnfab ! They've been my go to sandals for the summer, and now this Boy is my go to bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Patiently waiting in Dr's office today for my  with my fluffy cc tote.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Patiently waiting in Dr's office today for my  with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3803047


So sweet of you and your fluffy cc tote to wait while both looking oh so pretty. I'm sure it's a good visit and progress to a super awesome bill of health!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so glad! Your posts/pics always do same for me dear! I should probably be embarrassed but I got another cake pop today from Starbucks...sugar tooth is in overdrive....this time i grabbed the strawberry flavor in honor of our sweetest gal @shopgirl4cc but hungry me forgot to snap a pic...but I did a salute & said your name as i gobbled it!


AgahahaYou're darling too cute and adorable!!!!funniest lovely!!!!How I wish I could hug you right here now!!!Love your personality soooo much!! Love you my previous friend~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Patiently waiting in Dr's office today for my  with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3803047


My beautiful friend Your luxe lambskin fluffy tote and your leg is just soooo gorgeous  I love them both so much! 
And most importantly I really thank God again your  was protected and I really hope and keep praying for his recovery goes well smoothly and healing completely, and you two are back in joyful and peaceful blessed life m, from bottom of my heart humbly


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My beautiful friend Your luxe lambskin fluffy tote and your leg is just soooo gorgeous  I love them both so much!
> And most importantly I really thank God again your  was protected and I really hope and keep praying for his recovery goes well smoothly and healing completely, and you two are back in joyful and peaceful blessed life m, from bottom of my heart humbly





Vanana said:


> So sweet of you and your fluffy cc tote to wait while both looking oh so pretty. I'm sure it's a good visit and progress to a super awesome bill of health!


Thank you both very much, my two lovely friends; the beautiful shopgirl4cc and Vanana.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Patiently waiting in Dr's office today for my  with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3803047


Look those sexy legs... lovely bag of course.. hope everything will be ok my dear friend ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Patiently waiting in Dr's office today for my  with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3803047


Praying all went well & continuing on track dearest DM. Your "extended family" here at tPF is here to support you as you support your man. 
Oh & I am laughing hard at dearest @shopgirl4cc  saying she loves your leg!! MAJOR DITTO! Heck, i would SERIOUSLY, 100 million percent buy a pair of your legs (if i could) over my next chanel in a heartbeat xox


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Praying all went well & continuing on track dearest DM. Your "extended family" here at tPF is here to support you as you support your man.
> Oh & I am laughing hard at dearest @shopgirl4cc  saying she loves your leg!! MAJOR DITTO! Heck, i would SERIOUSLY, 100 million percent buy a pair of your legs (if i could) over my next chanel in a heartbeat xox


Hahaha I am going to join the harassment of your legs and concur that those are hot legs


----------



## Vanana

Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day


----------



## loveydovey35

Stopped by Target on my way home yesterday from work, and took this shameless pic of my Chanel in action. Have been using this Jumbo all week, glad I took her out, need to get away from the totes during the week.


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391



Lovely as always!


----------



## Jdljb

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


You look great and those shoes are everything!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


Love this goldie pink mini and blouse and shoes.  The perfect outfit for the day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Hahaha I am going to join the harassment of your legs and concur that those are hot legs





chicnfab said:


> Look those sexy legs... lovely bag of course.. hope everything will be ok my dear friend ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️





Kendie26 said:


> Praying all went well & continuing on track dearest DM. Your "extended family" here at tPF is here to support you as you support your man.
> Oh & I am laughing hard at dearest @shopgirl4cc  saying she loves your leg!! MAJOR DITTO! Heck, i would SERIOUSLY, 100 million percent buy a pair of your legs (if i could) over my next chanel in a heartbeat xox


Dear Vanana, chicnfab and Kendie, thank you so much for your hilarious and sweet comments!!!  You made me laugh and smile and I needed that this morning....I truly did, so thank you a bunch and wishing you all a peaceful and happy day.


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> Stopped by Target on my way home yesterday from work, and took this shameless pic of my Chanel in action. Have been using this Jumbo all week, glad I took her out, need to get away from the totes during the week.


You look stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


You look so fresh and pretty and your mini is glowing!!  I must say I also love your shoes and your phone case is beyond adorable!


----------



## Chanel923

loveydovey35 said:


> Stopped by Target on my way home yesterday from work, and took this shameless pic of my Chanel in action. Have been using this Jumbo all week, glad I took her out, need to get away from the totes during the week.


This outfit can't be any more sexy than this with leopard print, red lace, and black Chanel.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shopgirl4cc said:


> AgahahaYou're darling too cute and adorable!!!!funniest lovely!!!!How I wish I could hug you right here now!!!Love your personality soooo much!! Love you my previous friend~



Sorry my precious darling friend @Kendie26 , I made mistaken typo again! I meant "precious" not previous!!  I had 1 glass of Red in my hand while writing by my iPhone last night 
Love xo


----------



## Doodles78

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


Great shoes!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!! Nausea will pass and you can rock the smallest bag you have to show off your happy bump with an in action photo!!!!


Many thank you for your kind wish sweet @Vanana 
I hope so! Nausea has been playing havoc to my life the past months! I even contemplated of getting a maxi to balance the massive me as I felt conscious like I'm so out of proportion carrying my tiny square n rect!

Hope to see more of your amazing collections!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> O-M-G dearest S!! I just read your most glorious news...Ahhhhhhhh! BIGGEST Congrats to you on your pregnancyHow thrilling!! Hoping your nausea subsides FAST. So freaking excited for you! I hope you will give us the honor of seeing your sweetest baby bump (at least every now & then....as I've missed your Friday chanel mods)
> Thanks for your kindest words, as always & I ALWAYS think of YOU when i whip out Miss beige chevron


Ack you sweet sweet thing dear S! Thank you for your heartwarming wish and excitement! 
I hope so too!
Lol about the Friday Chanel days - hopefully since Spring is around the corner and weather gets warmer I can get motivated to look presentable again!

Ack your beige chevron - that bag will make me become a bag snatcher!!! 

Hope to see more of your beautiful mod pics!
Sending you lots of loves!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


Happy birthday to your bestie! What a fun night I'm sure it was!
Love your outfit dear S! You pair it so well with the beautiful 14 red!
I also have soft spot with many of your pretty and dreamy dresses!!!
*tender sigh!


----------



## aki_sato

Taking "Light gold" out with one of my generous shapeless dress 
My friend said I have captured one of the colours she has been trying to get!
This one is under the shade in sunny weather


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


Warning everyone....another "LEG alert!!" I'd totally buy your legs too my dear...in a NY minute Looking chic as ever w/ your newbie mini....hopefully she is playing nicely in her closet w/ all of her other lovely "chanel sisters"


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Stopped by Target on my way home yesterday from work, and took this shameless pic of my Chanel in action. Have been using this Jumbo all week, glad I took her out, need to get away from the totes during the week.


Oh yeah, WORK IT GIRL!! Totally LOVE this look! You make me desperately want to break my rule of deciding not to get a jumbo!! THat one is THE ONE


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Taking "Light gold" out with one of my generous shapeless dress
> My friend said I have captured one of the colours she has been trying to get!
> This one is under the shade in sunny weather


STUNNER!!! I love seeing this color...it looks totally different in your nice shade.Heavenly Mauvy-pinky on my screen Knowing what i know of your beautiful style/taste, this one was just made for you dearest S!Also love the print of your dress & no doubt you look smashingly sweet & glowing w/ that "little bun in your oven"!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sorry my precious darling friend @Kendie26 , I made mistaken typo again! I meant "precious" not previous!!  I had 1 glass of Red in my hand while writing by my iPhone last night
> Love xo


You are just the cutest, sweetest LoveBug !! Too funny because when i read it i actually realized it was probably an auto correct typo...but then i thought, maybe she did mean previous (like maybe we were friends in a previous life or something!!) Work that glass of red wine girlfriend ! I'm proud to report that i did NOT have another strawberry cake Pop from Starbucks today...every time i see them i will smile & think of you


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> Taking "Light gold" out with one of my generous shapeless dress
> My friend said I have captured one of the colours she has been trying to get!
> This one is under the shade in sunny weather


Love the multiple color play on this mini.  You have captured her true beauty beautifully


----------



## fanmiu

Here are all the pics I can find with my Chanels. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Chanel923

fanmiu said:


> Here are all the pics I can find with my Chanels. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3803874
> 
> View attachment 3803875
> 
> View attachment 3803876
> 
> View attachment 3803877
> 
> View attachment 3803878
> 
> View attachment 3803879
> 
> View attachment 3803880
> 
> View attachment 3803881
> 
> View attachment 3803882


Looks like your Chanels had lots of fun in all your pics


----------



## deb68nc

Everyone should have one "Red" Chanel bag in their life...


----------



## Vanana

Had to run out to the mall for something quick. Apparently I've forgotten that i'm no longer 20 years old but I love fun/strange things so therefore this t-shirt   Anyway, figure the red mini would go with the theme... Little dead riding hood with little red bag


----------



## chicnfab

aki_sato said:


> Taking "Light gold" out with one of my generous shapeless dress
> My friend said I have captured one of the colours she has been trying to get!
> This one is under the shade in sunny weather


Such a beautiful bag that compliments your dress... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Had to run out to the mall for something quick. Apparently I've forgotten that i'm no longer 20 years old but I love fun/strange things so therefore this t-shirt   Anyway, figure the red mini would go with the theme... Little dead riding hood with little red bag
> View attachment 3803992


This is soooo cute... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3803969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should have one "Red" Chanel bag in their life...


Yes you're soooo right abt that ❤️❤️ ...looking so sexy dear


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Taking "Light gold" out with one of my generous shapeless dress
> My friend said I have captured one of the colours she has been trying to get!
> This one is under the shade in sunny weather


So fun to try capturing the different shades from this bag!!


----------



## cherryplum

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


Your phone case is so cute! And of course, your Chanel


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Had to run out to the mall for something quick. Apparently I've forgotten that i'm no longer 20 years old but I love fun/strange things so therefore this t-shirt   Anyway, figure the red mini would go with the theme... Little dead riding hood with little red bag
> View attachment 3803992


Omg, love the bad girl tee.  My 5 year son would be like..., huh?  So who's  the bad one now mommy?


----------



## fanmiu

Chanel923 said:


> Looks like your Chanels had lots of fun in all your pics



Thanks! They definitely do! I take them to travel, go on holidays and run errands. I get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## fanmiu

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3803969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should have one "Red" Chanel bag in their life...



So pretty!


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3803969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should have one "Red" Chanel bag in their life...


Can't agree more! You look lovely as always


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Omg, love the bad girl tee.  My 5 year son would be like..., huh?  So who's  the bad one now mommy?


 my 9 year old thinks it's creepy . Had a stressful day so I wear my creepy tee and now back home with my glass of vino

Live to fight another day


----------



## Vanana

cherryplum said:


> Your phone case is so cute! And of course, your Chanel


Thank you! Feeling nostalgic and missing simpler days lately so the pacman case and cartoon tees are coming out


----------



## Vanana

loveydovey35 said:


> Stopped by Target on my way home yesterday from work, and took this shameless pic of my Chanel in action. Have been using this Jumbo all week, glad I took her out, need to get away from the totes during the week.


Like your jumbo but looove the sexy leopard and red lace outfit!!!!


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing espadrille and bag yesterday


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying small denim bag today


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> A day of love and lemons with beige caviar classic small GH
> View attachment 3791449


Love your outfit and of course the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Friday is gabby day! (well, these days almost everyday is gabby day actually )
> 
> View attachment 3791900


Love your look and bag, tres parisien!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793508
> View attachment 3793509


How I love that color! And your meal looks yummy.


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Trying to capture the true colour of this bag!
> I don't even know what is the true colour as it changes under different light!
> But sufficient to say it is definitely not "light gold" to my eyes (it's official colour)!


Love your bag and color! Great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

imgg said:


> I love all the new grays coming out.  Here is my gray lamb, I really want to get my hands on a gray caviar in my favorite size m/l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796904


It's so stunning in lamb too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Love a workday when i don't need a larger tote so I'm w/ my beige chevron reissue...she melts my heart every time i lay eyes on her (weird me but it's true)


It's clear why she melts your heart: it's a beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just came back from a little vacation trip over the last weekend for our double events - been busy for my DH birthday & our anniversary - exact in same week So August aways gets us busier…So.....What did I miss while I was gone?? I must missed so many lovely ladies friends gorgeous Chanel....  Hopefully catch up soon after this
> 
> Here is what I chose for our anniversary events - my favorite green lamb mini with special dress ...
> Thanks for letting me share lovely Chanel lovers and friends. Hope you all lovely ladies have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3798236
> 
> My DH made a comment how he liked my green lamb mini with my black dress ( sparkle silver dress see through black dress ) which is unusual and that kind of comment on Chanel from a man brighten my mood up more…haha
> 
> My green lamb mini was waiting patiently for me to get ready to out for dinner….
> View attachment 3798237
> 
> 
> 
> And...This one is closet color to real life for my 16B Green lamb mini shiny ruthenium hw...I just love this shade of Green on lambskin so much.... Thanks so much for letting me share my crazy love with you lovely Chanel ladies....
> View attachment 3798238
> 
> 
> Bonus pic
> View attachment 3798239


Hope your anniversary week was festive and filled with love.
Wow you looked so stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I chose my beloved 16B Green lamb mini for anniversary event & chose my cheerful 14C Red caviar mini for my DH’s birthday last weekend and trip for our special events
> 
> Somehow this 14C Red mini is the most used purse in my Chanel even though I love other Chanels and reds... and I just love love so much my green lamb mini since it was love at first sight at the boutique...
> Excuse my ladies room shots again... Thanks for letting me share again double posts today for my crazy love for green lamb mini & 14c red mini....
> Hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend
> View attachment 3798439
> 
> View attachment 3798457


Love both your mini's but the red a bit more...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new M/L dark red beauty out today.  We had dinner with some of our good friends tonight and one friend who is an artist loved the bag, complimented the color and asked if the color was cranberry.  I told her Chanel is not great at naming their colors and it was simply called dark red, but I think she got it exactly right....now when I look at it I see cranberry.
> PS. must tag the lovely @shopgirl4cc
> View attachment 3800340
> View attachment 3800341


You look so chic! LOVE your bag! I don't have any nerves left waiting for my SA to find one for me....


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Went out after dinner to casually browse around and encountered this gigantic gold dog statute. Can't help myself!
> Dark red mini in action
> View attachment 3800362


That mini is BEAUTIFUL! great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My sincerest apologies for just hogging thread/replying,etc...so I'll finish now w/ posting my 1 & only red ML CF (14B)...i was out w/ her last night as so many of you stunning ladies w/ your fabulous reds. We took my bestie out for her birthday (also posting a "corny" pic of our bags together...our hubby's thought we were weird asking them to take our bag pic) Cheers to all of you!


And THAT red is BEAUTIFUL!! Great shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Okada Manila with chanel diagonal.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look so stunning in that pretty dress and your bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Stay-cation  with fam bam and with this little cutie diagonal flap.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Oh wow you look so chic! Love the shot, just like from a magazine.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> "Celebrated" the eclipse today w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks as I cruised around w/ miss dark silver WOCCheers to a great week everyone!


Your gorgeous WOC could be from this collection, hope the chocolate cake ball was yummy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


Love the casual chic outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Stopped by Target on my way home yesterday from work, and took this shameless pic of my Chanel in action. Have been using this Jumbo all week, glad I took her out, need to get away from the totes during the week.


Your jumbo is beautiful perfect with your chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing espadrille and bag yesterday
> View attachment 3804393


Love both! From which year is your reissue?


----------



## Bibi25260

Other day with Cuba flap again, love it it's so light weight.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Had to run out to the mall for something quick. Apparently I've forgotten that i'm no longer 20 years old but I love fun/strange things so therefore this t-shirt   Anyway, figure the red mini would go with the theme... Little dead riding hood with little red bag
> View attachment 3803992


Everything about this & YOU make me smile! LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap again, love it it's so light weight.
> 
> View attachment 3804415


Hello beauty!! What a totally chic ensemble on you (but that is always the case). I would love to see that flap in real life as I remember wanting it when it came out...And HELLO those SHOES


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap again, love it it's so light weight.
> 
> View attachment 3804415


The cardigan is so pretty especially with the light color jeans  the light weight really is an important factor when it comes to bags!!! Sometimes you just don't feel like lugging around a heavy bag filled with things. I can't wait till fall/winter when the velvet and tweed can come out to play! You are smart in getting an all season lightweight bag like this one


----------



## suziez

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold is my Chanel companion of the day
> View attachment 3803391


beautiful, just a beautiful total look


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your look and bag, tres parisien!


Merci ma cherie


----------



## mia1103

Bagfie at airport washroom... Love the light gold mini so much!!


----------



## Tuned83

Finally switched bags. Heading to the park with mini.


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Your jumbo is beautiful perfect with your chic outfit!



Thank you dear Bibi5260


----------



## loveydovey35

Vanana said:


> Like your jumbo but looove the sexy leopard and red lace outfit!!!!



Thank you, coming from a classy and chic lady that is meaningful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yeah, WORK IT GIRL!! Totally LOVE this look! You make me desperately want to break my rule of deciding not to get a jumbo!! THat one is THE ONE



lol SMILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
You are so kind and sweet, dear Kendie, I just love the energy and positive vibes you ALWAYS bring to this forum. Thank you! Jumbos are awesome!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and of course the bag!


Thanks Bibi25260!


----------



## loveydovey35

fanmiu said:


> Here are all the pics I can find with my Chanels. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3803874
> 
> View attachment 3803875
> 
> View attachment 3803876
> 
> View attachment 3803877
> 
> View attachment 3803878
> 
> View attachment 3803879
> 
> View attachment 3803880
> 
> View attachment 3803881
> 
> View attachment 3803882



lol such fun emojis you added, really like those. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us, I love actions photos, you have a lovely collection and an adorable baby


----------



## fanmiu

loveydovey35 said:


> lol such fun emojis you added, really like those. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us, I love actions photos, you have a lovely collection and an adorable baby



Lol I like those emojis a lot. My first  baby is 10 months old and second baby coming in November....


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> lol SMILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> You are so kind and sweet, dear Kendie, I just love the energy and positive vibes you ALWAYS bring to this forum. Thank you! Jumbos are awesome!


 I should have also commented on your killer legs too (while we were all eyeballing Dextersmom, Vanana's etc & ALL of the gorgeous ladies & their sweet legs...yours definitely included!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite oldie, 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride   I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...Ahem, sort of abused... but surprisingly sturdy and no damages, rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years. I adore lambskin the best and always going back to lamb in the end... Thanks for letting me share here my love & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies
> View attachment 3801996
> 
> View attachment 3801997



Oh my god! That is the fluffiest quilting! it's six years old and is looking amazing!! Gotta love Chanel lambskin


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Had to run out to the mall for something quick. Apparently I've forgotten that i'm no longer 20 years old but I love fun/strange things so therefore this t-shirt   Anyway, figure the red mini would go with the theme... Little dead riding hood with little red bag
> View attachment 3803992


Edgy Edgy!!  If you couldn't pull off looking cool in the top it'd be a different story  Looks so awesome together!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap again, love it it's so light weight.
> 
> View attachment 3804415


Gorgeous!  Love those beautiful shoes too!!


----------



## love2learn

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3804558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally switched bags. Heading to the park with mini.


This picture really captured the beauty of this red!!  So gorgeous!!!


----------



## love2learn

fanmiu said:


> Here are all the pics I can find with my Chanels. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3803874
> 
> View attachment 3803875
> 
> View attachment 3803876
> 
> View attachment 3803877
> 
> View attachment 3803878
> 
> View attachment 3803879
> 
> View attachment 3803880
> 
> View attachment 3803881
> 
> View attachment 3803882


You have some beautiful Chanel pieces!!  You wear them all really well.


----------



## fanmiu

love2learn said:


> You have some beautiful Chanel pieces!!  You wear them all really well.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Northvirgo

wearing my new espadrilles today.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow you look so chic! Love the shot, just like from a magazine.


Ohhh wowwww that's so sweeetttt of u... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so stunning in that pretty dress and your bag!


Thanks my dearest friend


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap again, love it it's so light weight.
> 
> View attachment 3804415


Your top is way toooo gorgeous... loving your strapy sandals and of course your lovely bag..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Hello beauty!! What a totally chic ensemble on you (but that is always the case). I would love to see that flap in real life as I remember wanting it when it came out...And HELLO those SHOES


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!   Last visit in the boutique a month ago I saw this bag again in two sizes and asked my SA about them, he said it's a re-release so maybe you can find one?
The shoes are my bargain sale find but they gave some blisters that day....


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> The cardigan is so pretty especially with the light color jeans  the light weight really is an important factor when it comes to bags!!! Sometimes you just don't feel like lugging around a heavy bag filled with things. I can't wait till fall/winter when the velvet and tweed can come out to play! You are smart in getting an all season lightweight bag like this one


Thank you so much! It's so easy and a no brainer to grab a black cardigan but this one is also nice for summer.
Oohh that means another tweed or velvet is on your list?


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3804558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally switched bags. Heading to the park with mini.


That red is soo beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!  Love those beautiful shoes too!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Your top is way toooo gorgeous... loving your strapy sandals and of course your lovely bag..❤️❤️❤️


Thank you so much for the compliments! Top is from Claudie Pierlot and there's a longsleve version of this one this season.
The sandals are my bargain sale find


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much! It's so easy and a no brainer to grab a black cardigan but this one is also nice for summer.
> Oohh that means another tweed or velvet is on your list?



Well given that now the lightbulb goes off and I become aware that I don't have a lightweight chanel bag for summer, i'll keep my eyes and mind open for bags that are in lighter material and "all season" like yours!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> I should have also commented on your killer legs too (while we were all eyeballing Dextersmom, Vanana's etc & ALL of the gorgeous ladies & their sweet legs...yours definitely included!



 thank you lovely, Kendie! You are always so amazing....Your kindness and generous spirit shines through the screen, in this day and age of so much anger from those that hide behind a computer screen, its so nice to see that there are kind people in the world.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so chic! LOVE your bag! I don't have any nerves left waiting for my SA to find one for me....


Thank you Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap again, love it it's so light weight.
> 
> View attachment 3804415


What a beauty!! YOU and your Chanel.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments! Top is from Claudie Pierlot and there's a longsleve version of this one this season.
> The sandals are my bargain sale find


That's a great find dear!!!


----------



## chicnfab

With chanel earrings today which is kinda hiding... and little lv bag to complete the look... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> thank you lovely, Kendie! You are always so amazing....Your kindness and generous spirit shines through the screen, in this day and age of so much anger from those that hide behind a computer screen, its so nice to see that there are kind people in the world.


 thank you but you are equally, if not more so, lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today which is kinda hiding... and little lv bag to complete the look... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


ANOTHER AMAZING dress!!!!OMG! A bit Audrey Hepburn-like, which is meant to be a huge compliment! Yay on your earrings too BUT THAT dress


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today which is kinda hiding... and little lv bag to complete the look... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous as usual!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

took my mom to Vegas for her birthday and some bingo. i only ever bring Chanel to Vegas, it's the perfect time for lux stuff!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous as usual!!!


Thank u my dear friend ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> ANOTHER AMAZING dress!!!!OMG! A bit Audrey Hepburn-like, which is meant to be a huge compliment! Yay on your earrings too BUT THAT dress


Thanks my dear..it's actually top and skirt..and bought all colours ... thanks my dearest kendie for a huge compliment


----------



## chicnfab

ccbaggirl89 said:


> took my mom to Vegas for her birthday and some bingo. i only ever bring Chanel to Vegas, it's the perfect time for lux stuff!
> View attachment 3805850


Ohh dear that vintage bag is soooo gorgeous... perfect duo!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy hour.


----------



## rue101

Arielgal said:


> I brought my caviar ml flap out today. Bought in 2011 series #15...excellently made and GHW still super shiny! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3776730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776732


hi girl I purchased my bag today please encourage me...lol..I feel insane for spending so much on a bag


----------



## Panzanella

I'm sorry I keep posting pics of this bag (yes I do have other bags ) but I'm just crazy about this right now


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour.
> View attachment 3806006


OMG I really think i'm being converted to a lambskin lover   The leather is so stunning!  Looks like such a relaxing and fun happy hour (jealous!)


----------



## Vanana

Want to post some fun photos to help kick off Friday!!! 

I thought I would wear an appropriate/the correct T-shirt for today (see words on the t-shirt )

I took my blue Coco bargain shopping at homegoods, and encountered the most fun and fabulous lady! I loaned her my bag to take a photo (I mean, LOOK AT HER!!!! she even has earrings!!! I love her! so tempted to bring her home )

My loot: lots of rose gold dainty jewelry! Close ups of the 2 bracelets  (it counts if Coco is in the background right?! 

Happy Fri-Yay everyone!


----------



## embeerich

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour.
> View attachment 3806006


LOVE!!


----------



## Pinkachan

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour.
> View attachment 3806006



What kind of hardware is on your mini?


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour.
> View attachment 3806006


Was just thinking of this mysterious cool vibe mini the other day.  This bad girl is one of my favorite mini from your post . Love this mini and your yummy snack.  I said snack cuz it's too small to be a meal for me.  You always take the best photos of Chanel bags, food and wine pairing.


----------



## Chloe_c

Medium JM in aged calf with reissue chain.
An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## terri w

Preloved necklace [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting pics of this bag (yes I do have other bags ) but I'm just crazy about this right now
> View attachment 3806039


Silly, sweet you....no apology needed...who wouldn't LOVE seeing this beauty?!! I'm crazy about your trendy too!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Want to post some fun photos to help kick off Friday!!!
> 
> I thought I would wear an appropriate/the correct T-shirt for today (see words on the t-shirt )
> 
> I took my blue Coco bargain shopping at homegoods, and encountered the most fun and fabulous lady! I loaned her my bag to take a photo (I mean, LOOK AT HER!!!! she even has earrings!!! I love her! so tempted to bring her home )
> 
> My loot: lots of rose gold dainty jewelry! Close ups of the 2 bracelets  (it counts if Coco is in the background right?!
> 
> Happy Fri-Yay everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3806046
> View attachment 3806047
> View attachment 3806048
> 
> View attachment 3806052
> 
> View attachment 3806053


Priceless!! I adore the Coco style on your girl  Miss Giraffe is really trying to emulate you with her style & those cool earrings!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> took my mom to Vegas for her birthday and some bingo. i only ever bring Chanel to Vegas, it's the perfect time for lux stuff!
> View attachment 3805850


Love seeing these chanel pieces but can i just say how much i love you for taking your Mom to Vegas for her birthday....props to an awesome, generous daughter!Wishing you an amazing time!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour.
> View attachment 3806006


That's very gorgeous bag.. food looks so tasty.. enjoy the day my love ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

terri w said:


> Preloved necklace [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3806128


Very unique twist ...


----------



## chicnfab

Chloe_c said:


> View attachment 3806125
> 
> Medium JM in aged calf with reissue chain.
> An oldie but a goodie!


Ohh your dress and shoes.. your bag looks new.. amazing!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Want to post some fun photos to help kick off Friday!!!
> 
> I thought I would wear an appropriate/the correct T-shirt for today (see words on the t-shirt )
> 
> I took my blue Coco bargain shopping at homegoods, and encountered the most fun and fabulous lady! I loaned her my bag to take a photo (I mean, LOOK AT HER!!!! she even has earrings!!! I love her! so tempted to bring her home )
> 
> My loot: lots of rose gold dainty jewelry! Close ups of the 2 bracelets  (it counts if Coco is in the background right?!
> 
> Happy Fri-Yay everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3806046
> View attachment 3806047
> View attachment 3806048
> 
> View attachment 3806052
> 
> View attachment 3806053


Sooooo cute ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting pics of this bag (yes I do have other bags ) but I'm just crazy about this right now
> View attachment 3806039


It's ok you and you're bag are gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## yinnie

aki_sato said:


> Taking "Light gold" out with one of my generous shapeless dress
> My friend said I have captured one of the colours she has been trying to get!
> This one is under the shade in sunny weather



Congrats on your great news! Shapeless dresses are THE BEST for those 9 months of baby baking!!!! (ESP with the hotter months coming up...speaking from experience with a jan and a feb baby...) 
Hope all is going well and continue on with the Friday chanels! The colour you have captured of the light gold is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## PansiriCA




----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Well given that now the lightbulb goes off and I become aware that I don't have a lightweight chanel bag for summer, i'll keep my eyes and mind open for bags that are in lighter material and "all season" like yours!


If you like this one my SA said they're re-release when I saw them again in the boutique a month ago.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty!! YOU and your Chanel.


Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With chanel earrings today which is kinda hiding... and little lv bag to complete the look... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look so lovely, I love your summer dresses!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour.
> View attachment 3806006


Both look yummy!
Enjoy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting pics of this bag (yes I do have other bags ) but I'm just crazy about this right now
> View attachment 3806039


So chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Want to post some fun photos to help kick off Friday!!!
> 
> I thought I would wear an appropriate/the correct T-shirt for today (see words on the t-shirt )
> 
> I took my blue Coco bargain shopping at homegoods, and encountered the most fun and fabulous lady! I loaned her my bag to take a photo (I mean, LOOK AT HER!!!! she even has earrings!!! I love her! so tempted to bring her home )
> 
> My loot: lots of rose gold dainty jewelry! Close ups of the 2 bracelets  (it counts if Coco is in the background right?!
> 
> Happy Fri-Yay everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3806046
> View attachment 3806047
> View attachment 3806048
> 
> View attachment 3806052
> 
> View attachment 3806053


Nice shots! And the jewelry is gorgeous!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

So black today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have a great weekend!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing these chanel pieces but can i just say how much i love you for taking your Mom to Vegas for her birthday....props to an awesome, generous daughter!Wishing you an amazing time!


thank you Kendie, you are incredibly kind, as always. she had a wonderful birthday week, a Rod Stewart concert being her highlight, i think


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you Kendie, you are incredibly kind, as always. she had a wonderful birthday week, a Rod Stewart concert being her highlight, i think


Back at you!!!  That's awesome....my mom also loves Rod & has seen him in concert thus twinsie mums!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806235
> 
> Have a great weekend!


So hard to decide but this MIGHT be my favorite of yours my sweet, most chic Bibi...you look incredible w/ her. Love your top & you have perfect posture/poses in your mods. You make me want to stand & sit up better w/ posture


----------



## Kendie26

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3806223
> View attachment 3806224


Whoa! Look at lovely you!! Awesome mods w/ such a perfect ensemble. I decided earlier that I'm probably taking my exact same reissue as your out for the day


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> OMG I really think i'm being converted to a lambskin lover   The leather is so stunning!  Looks like such a relaxing and fun happy hour (jealous!)





Bibi25260 said:


> Both look yummy!
> Enjoy!





Vanana said:


> OMG I really think i'm being converted to a lambskin lover   The leather is so stunning!  Looks like such a relaxing and fun happy hour (jealous!)





embeerich said:


> LOVE!!





Pinkachan said:


> What kind of hardware is on your mini?





Chanel923 said:


> Was just thinking of this mysterious cool vibe mini the other day.  This bad girl is one of my favorite mini from your post . Love this mini and your yummy snack.  I said snack cuz it's too small to be a meal for me.  You always take the best photos of Chanel bags, food and wine pairing.





chicnfab said:


> That's very gorgeous bag.. food looks so tasty.. enjoy the day my love ❤️


Thank you everyone and @Pinkachan, this hardware is shiny ruthenium.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Want to post some fun photos to help kick off Friday!!!
> 
> I thought I would wear an appropriate/the correct T-shirt for today (see words on the t-shirt )
> 
> I took my blue Coco bargain shopping at homegoods, and encountered the most fun and fabulous lady! I loaned her my bag to take a photo (I mean, LOOK AT HER!!!! she even has earrings!!! I love her! so tempted to bring her home )
> 
> My loot: lots of rose gold dainty jewelry! Close ups of the 2 bracelets  (it counts if Coco is in the background right?!
> 
> Happy Fri-Yay everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3806046
> View attachment 3806047
> View attachment 3806048
> 
> View attachment 3806052
> 
> View attachment 3806053


You are adorable!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806235
> 
> Have a great weekend!


I love your outfit and your bag is fabulous!!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Mini rectangle in light purple & so black 

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## kate2828

Out with my mini coco handle [emoji175]. Love her!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so lovely, I love your summer dresses!


Thanks my love...summer is my fave season...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TheAnaVega

dessert after dinner last night .. cookie butter custard With chocolate fudge ice cream and Oreos lol


----------



## Pinkachan

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you everyone and @Pinkachan, this hardware is shiny ruthenium.



Ahh, I love it!  I need some shiny ruthenium in my life!


----------



## PansiriCA

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa! Look at lovely you!! Awesome mods w/ such a perfect ensemble. I decided earlier that I'm probably taking my exact same reissue as your out for the day


I really love my reissue bag. Low key but elegant.  enjoy your awesome bag today.


----------



## Bother Free

TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3806638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dessert after dinner last night .. cookie butter custard With chocolate fudge ice cream and Oreos lol


Hmm deliciousness 
Perfect bag with yummy dessert


----------



## katetea

Took my lovely new 17B grey flap out for the first time today


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Silly, sweet you....no apology needed...who wouldn't LOVE seeing this beauty?!! I'm crazy about your trendy too!


Thank you Kendie. You always say the nicest things 


chicnfab said:


> It's ok you and you're bag are gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Awww, thank you chicnfab. You're sweet


Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!


Thank you dear Bibi


----------



## yinnie

Watching my daughter play at the park on this sunny Sunday!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806235
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Ugh!!!! To die for!!!!!  This bag is the one that got away for me, I have been scouting different sites for it for almost a year and sadly haven't found mine... you look great!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> So hard to decide but this MIGHT be my favorite of yours my sweet, most chic Bibi...you look incredible w/ her. Love your top & you have perfect posture/poses in your mods. You make me want to stand & sit up better w/ posture


Haha, thank you so much! 
I think ballet lessons in my childhood was a good thing for my posture but I don't always stand and sit up straight though....and I have to pull my shoulders back a lot.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I love your outfit and your bag is fabulous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

kate2828 said:


> Out with my mini coco handle [emoji175]. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806427


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

katetea said:


> View attachment 3806682
> View attachment 3806681
> 
> 
> Took my lovely new 17B grey flap out for the first time today


Beautiful bag and color! Perfect with your elegant and chic blouse!


----------



## Bibi25260

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Ugh!!!! To die for!!!!!  This bag is the one that got away for me, I have been scouting different sites for it for almost a year and sadly haven't found mine... you look great!


Oh no so sorry this one got away!
Just keep an eye and some day one will pop up.
Thank you!


----------



## nana2love

I am new. Spot a preloved Chanel classic bag in ghw. very good condition with good price. No doubt on the authenticity but if i wanted to confirm whether the bag is bought from Chanel boutique rather staff purchase (usually selling price is lower) Any senior or expert can advice on it ( Because condition is good no way for me to send in to boutique to request for repair currently)


----------



## Tuned83

love2learn said:


> This picture really captured the beauty of this red!!  So gorgeous!!!


Thank you. It's from 15b so it's a couple of years old. Whipped it out so that I wouldn't go buy the tempting the one from 17b!!



Bibi25260 said:


> That red is soo beautiful!!


Thanks a lot. Love ur mod shots Xx


----------



## Kendie26

katetea said:


> View attachment 3806682
> View attachment 3806681
> 
> 
> Took my lovely new 17B grey flap out for the first time today


Yay on your debut outing w/ Miss Grey...she's SO FAB & I LOVE your blouse too


----------



## Kendie26

We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3806690
> 
> Watching my daughter play at the park on this sunny Sunday!


Girlfriend-you have no idea how BADi want/NEED these ballerinas!!! TOTAL LOVE/drool. Hope to see some sweet baby feet soon too....they must be getting bigger by the day!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Bought the boy out today 

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink


Beautiful everything, my friend!!  I love the soft, baby pink against all of your backgrounds and color palettes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my dark red (cranberry) mini.


----------



## bunnie159

...and my shopping day  (again and again )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink



So beautiful photos @Kendie26 !!!! Thank you for sharing such a fun day with your favorite pink mini So happy you had such a fun and wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red (cranberry) mini.
> View attachment 3807100


Dear my beautiful friend, I am sooo happy to hear you had a fun outing with your dearest DH again Makes me feel so happy whenever see your fun shots with yummy foods always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Finally came back home and happy to have little relaxed minutes for PF on Sunday afternoon...
I brought my favorite 12A again for a couple of times outings on last week & weekend...Thanks for letting me share here multiple pics since I am so in love with my 12A.... 

I am so happy and enjoy to see many beautiful posts of lovelies ladies with their beautiful 17B Red and recent Reds feverI LOVE Red Chanels so much! They brings such a fun and joy to our lives
Thanks so much for letting me share my joy & Hope you all Chanel lovelies have a relaxed and blessed Sunday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope your anniversary week was festive and filled with love.
> Wow you looked so stunning!!


Dear @Bibi25260, Thanks so much for your sweet heart always  Hope you had a wonderful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Oh my god! That is the fluffiest quilting! it's six years old and is looking amazing!! Gotta love Chanel lambskin


Hi @PurseEnthusiast Thank you  Agreed, we gotta enjoy our lambskin Chanel more


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You are just the cutest, sweetest LoveBug !! Too funny because when i read it i actually realized it was probably an auto correct typo...but then i thought, maybe she did mean previous (like maybe we were friends in a previous life or something!!) Work that glass of red wine girlfriend ! I'm proud to report that i did NOT have another strawberry cake Pop from Starbucks today...every time i see them i will smile & think of you


Ahahaha I LOVE that!! I love your imaginative sense and positive energy always, my sweetest friend!! You're such an adorable lady @Kendie26,  I also can't stop thinking of you whenever see chocolate cake pop at Starbucks  I hope you had a wonderful weekend


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink


What a gorgeous bag... I have a soft spot on pink.... love love love this


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red (cranberry) mini.
> View attachment 3807100


This beauty is one of my faves of yours... soooo gorgeous dear.. and the food looks so yummy too! Enjoy my love❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back home and happy to have little relaxed minutes for PF on Sunday afternoon...
> I brought my favorite 12A again for a couple of times outings on last week & weekend...Thanks for letting me share here multiple pics since I am so in love with my 12A....
> 
> I am so happy and enjoy to see many beautiful posts of lovelies ladies with their beautiful 17B Red and recent Reds feverI LOVE Red Chanels so much! They brings such a fun and joy to our lives
> Thanks so much for letting me share my joy & Hope you all Chanel lovelies have a relaxed and blessed Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3807308
> 
> View attachment 3807317
> 
> View attachment 3807311


One of my favourite of yours... soooo gorgeous dear!! ❤️❤️❤️ Your red is killing me


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> One of my favourite of yours... soooo gorgeous dear!! ❤️❤️❤️ Your red is killing me


You're so darling and so sweet lady   Thank you so much dear @chicnfab  Hope you had a wonderful weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> This beauty is one of my faves of yours... soooo gorgeous dear.. and the food looks so yummy too! Enjoy my love❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, sweet chicnfab!! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear my beautiful friend, I am sooo happy to hear you had a fun outing with your dearest DH again Makes me feel so happy whenever see your fun shots with yummy foods always


Thank you, my gentle and kind friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back home and happy to have little relaxed minutes for PF on Sunday afternoon...
> I brought my favorite 12A again for a couple of times outings on last week & weekend...Thanks for letting me share here multiple pics since I am so in love with my 12A....
> 
> I am so happy and enjoy to see many beautiful posts of lovelies ladies with their beautiful 17B Red and recent Reds feverI LOVE Red Chanels so much! They brings such a fun and joy to our lives
> Thanks so much for letting me share my joy & Hope you all Chanel lovelies have a relaxed and blessed Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3807308
> 
> View attachment 3807317
> 
> View attachment 3807311


Beautiful shots, my friend.    This is truly the Chanel bag that dreams are made of.  I honestly have never seen a more beautiful bag than this one of yours.


----------



## Vanana

Went shopping for lighting and saw Chanel CC chandelier...!!! ALMOST came home with me was thinking about using it for closet but will wait and see if I fall in love with something else first... 

An "in Action" shot with the pink circle CC mini bag in pearlescent pink calfskin leather


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink


Sounds like she had a wonderful day out!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red (cranberry) mini.
> View attachment 3807100


Lover her!!! I keep wanting to bring her out every chance I got too! it's irresistible!  Hope you had a lovely time!


----------



## Vanana

bunnie159 said:


> ...and my shopping day  (again and again )


The pink business affinity bag is just so easy to wear and very very pretty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful shots, my friend.    This is truly the Chanel bag that dreams are made of.  I honestly have never seen a more beautiful bag than this one of yours.


My beautiful friend  You're the most beautiful and sweetest lady I've ever met here my darling friend Love you~


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back home and happy to have little relaxed minutes for PF on Sunday afternoon...
> I brought my favorite 12A again for a couple of times outings on last week & weekend...Thanks for letting me share here multiple pics since I am so in love with my 12A....
> 
> I am so happy and enjoy to see many beautiful posts of lovelies ladies with their beautiful 17B Red and recent Reds feverI LOVE Red Chanels so much! They brings such a fun and joy to our lives
> Thanks so much for letting me share my joy & Hope you all Chanel lovelies have a relaxed and blessed Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3807308
> 
> View attachment 3807317
> 
> View attachment 3807311


Hi SG4CC, your red flap looks so gorgeous please do continue to post more! You have the most gorgeous red channels   That photo with the drinks inspired me to pour myself one too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Went shopping for lighting and saw Chanel CC chandelier...!!! ALMOST came home with me was thinking about using it for closet but will wait and see if I fall in love with something else first...
> 
> An "in Action" shot with the pink circle CC mini bag in pearlescent pink calfskin leather
> View attachment 3807495
> View attachment 3807496


What??Is this a joke?!  CC chandelier exist?!   Wow, I would have said "wow" really in person! Look like the owner of this furniture store is a Chanel lover?! I'm so curious to know! I'd like to meet the designer of this Chandelier & the owner of this store...probably she/he knows Chanel forum ( and own Chanel CC brooches like that ) Did you ask the owner what is the designer name of this??Can you share if you found out? Or Hi dear owner, please come out here   Thanks for sharing a great angle shot, dear friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Hi SG4CC, your red flap looks so gorgeous please do continue to post more! You have the most gorgeous red channels   That photo with the drinks inspired me to pour myself one too


Awww....Thank you my dear friend Vanana  You're truly a loyal Chanel lover and the most stylish Chanel queen  How cute you are~I wish I could have drink with you, and with your gorgeous Chanel!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My beautiful friend  You're the most beautiful and sweetest lady I've ever met here my darling friend Love you~


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Went shopping for lighting and saw Chanel CC chandelier...!!! ALMOST came home with me was thinking about using it for closet but will wait and see if I fall in love with something else first...
> 
> An "in Action" shot with the pink circle CC mini bag in pearlescent pink calfskin leather
> View attachment 3807495
> View attachment 3807496


That is awesome!! Your bag is a beauty.


----------



## gynegirl79

5th anniversary date night with my huz and my chevron caviar mini!


----------



## gynegirl79

House hunting with my mini!!


----------



## luvlux64

Redesigned my closet to appreciate the hidden gems! Love this Chanel (inspired) piggybank ❤️
On display: Chanel medium Deauville, Chanel sandals,  Chanel classic flap M/L lamb, Chanel card cases both in lambskin


----------



## bagnshoe

Kendie26 said:


> We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink



Love love love your mini [emoji7][emoji7] it's such a cute little bag to carry.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back home and happy to have little relaxed minutes for PF on Sunday afternoon...
> I brought my favorite 12A again for a couple of times outings on last week & weekend...Thanks for letting me share here multiple pics since I am so in love with my 12A....
> 
> I am so happy and enjoy to see many beautiful posts of lovelies ladies with their beautiful 17B Red and recent Reds feverI LOVE Red Chanels so much! They brings such a fun and joy to our lives
> Thanks so much for letting me share my joy & Hope you all Chanel lovelies have a relaxed and blessed Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3807308
> 
> View attachment 3807317
> 
> View attachment 3807311


Hooray for our Chanel RED Queen!  Love all of these pics, especially the last one for your bag, that view,& your sexy Rockstuds!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red (cranberry) mini.
> View attachment 3807100


So happyto see & DH getting out & about along w/ your new beloved red (I agree w/ your friend in the cranberry name!)...Food looks scrumptious but something tells me that cook/chef at that restaurant has nothing on YOUR fine culinary skills babe!!!


----------



## Kendie26

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 3807059
> 
> Bought the boy out today
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Yours mods are ALWAYS so, so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bunnie159 said:


> ...and my shopping day  (again and again )


This style looks really awesome on you & LOVE the color!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything, my friend!!  I love the soft, baby pink against all of your backgrounds and color palettes.





shopgirl4cc said:


> So beautiful photos @Kendie26 !!!! Thank you for sharing such a fun day with your favorite pink mini So happy you had such a fun and wonderful day!!!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahahaha I LOVE that!! I love your imaginative sense and positive energy always, my sweetest friend!! You're such an adorable lady @Kendie26,  I also can't stop thinking of you whenever see chocolate cake pop at Starbucks  I hope you had a wonderful weekend





chicnfab said:


> What a gorgeous bag... I have a soft spot on pink.... love love love this





Vanana said:


> Sounds like she had a wonderful day out!!!





bagnshoe said:


> Love love love your mini [emoji7][emoji7] it's such a cute little bag to carry.


Thanks ever so kindly to ALL of your glorious Chanel loverS!! 
And don't let our beloved @Vanana fool you/us.....we KNOW you bought that chanel chandelier!!!


----------



## Kendie26

gynegirl79 said:


> View attachment 3807685
> 
> 
> 5th anniversary date night with my huz and my chevron caviar mini!


Your mini looks FABULOUS on you....LOVE it!! I think your sweet pooch/furry friend in the background is also admiring Mom & pretty bag! Happy anniversary & welcome to tPF!!


----------



## chicnfab

Weekend with chanel bag and beach... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Meowwu

Monday beige. 


Chanel: Chevron beige mini with Ghw and two tone sling backs. 
Hermes: chaine d'acre long necklace and marron glacé clic with rose gold hw (I have to say, marron glacé goes so well with Chanel beige!!).
Tag watch and black freshwater pearl.


----------



## bagnshoe

Meowwu said:


> Monday beige.
> View attachment 3808139
> 
> Chanel: Chevron beige mini with Ghw and two tone sling backs.
> Hermes: chaine d'acre long necklace and marron glacé clic with rose gold hw (I have to say, marron glacé goes so well with Chanel beige!!).
> Tag watch and black freshwater pearl.



Pretty beige mini. Is it prone to color transfer since it is in a light color ?


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Weekend with chanel bag and beach... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You are sooooo PRECIOUS!!! Miss Magnetic Smile!! What a true beauty inside & out....LOVE both photos but that 1 of you facing the water is just too darn COOL & perfect.


----------



## Kendie26

Meowwu said:


> Monday beige.
> View attachment 3808139
> 
> Chanel: Chevron beige mini with Ghw and two tone sling backs.
> Hermes: chaine d'acre long necklace and marron glacé clic with rose gold hw (I have to say, marron glacé goes so well with Chanel beige!!).
> Tag watch and black freshwater pearl.


You have my heart w/ all your beige!!


----------



## Meowwu

bagnshoe said:


> Pretty beige mini. Is it prone to color transfer since it is in a light color ?


Thank you. 

I don't think so although I have been trying to avoid from running against jeans and only used it over long coats or dresses.


----------



## Meowwu

Kendie26 said:


> You have my heart w/ all your beige!!


Hee thank you dear!


----------



## chicnfab

Meowwu said:


> Monday beige.
> View attachment 3808139
> 
> Chanel: Chevron beige mini with Ghw and two tone sling backs.
> Hermes: chaine d'acre long necklace and marron glacé clic with rose gold hw (I have to say, marron glacé goes so well with Chanel beige!!).
> Tag watch and black freshwater pearl.


Sooo perfect ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You are sooooo PRECIOUS!!! Miss Magnetic Smile!! What a true beauty inside & out....LOVE both photos but that 1 of you facing the water is just too darn COOL & perfect.


Thanks my dear friend kendie!! The adventurous side of me..  and can't resist the beauty of nature ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Weekend with chanel bag and beach... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Too jealous! Thank you for the gorgeous photos I have lost my summer due to life things so really appreciate the pics!  Well at least I managed to get time back for tpf again now!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Too jealous! Thank you for the gorgeous photos I have lost my summer due to life things so really appreciate the pics!  Well at least I managed to get time back for tpf again now!!!


You're welcome.. enjoying the last few days of vacation... ohh tell me abt it I'm on and off at tpf too..


----------



## Meowwu

chicnfab said:


> Sooo perfect ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you


----------



## Stella0925

My most recent purchase although its previous collection, not too sure which collection I'm lucky enough to to score the last one in Canada  or I guess this color just wasn't that popular lol. But I love her nonetheless


----------



## chicnfab

Stella0925 said:


> View attachment 3808473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase although its previous collection, not too sure which collection I'm lucky enough to to score the last one in Canada  or I guess this color just wasn't that popular lol. But I love her nonetheless


Ohhh it's a beauty...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Stella0925 said:


> View attachment 3808473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase although its previous collection, not too sure which collection I'm lucky enough to to score the last one in Canada  or I guess this color just wasn't that popular lol. But I love her nonetheless


Congrats on your pretty yellow boy @Stella0925, Look so edgy and unique, very special boy!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Weekend with chanel bag and beach... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Love these pretty pics! You look so adorable!! @chicnfab


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Meowwu said:


> Monday beige.
> View attachment 3808139
> 
> Chanel: Chevron beige mini with Ghw and two tone sling backs.
> Hermes: chaine d'acre long necklace and marron glacé clic with rose gold hw (I have to say, marron glacé goes so well with Chanel beige!!).
> Tag watch and black freshwater pearl.


Look great Chanel classic two tone color beige & black! I could imagine your beautiful outfit @Meowwu


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Redesigned my closet to appreciate the hidden gems! Love this Chanel (inspired) piggybank ❤️
> On display: Chanel medium Deauville, Chanel sandals,  Chanel classic flap M/L lamb, Chanel card cases both in lambskin
> View attachment 3807689
> View attachment 3807690
> View attachment 3807691



I love your display of 3 lambskin babies  @luvlux64,


----------



## myztic

@shopgirl4cc omg i love that chanel bag!!! Is that still available in stores? or was it only available for a certain season? I need one of these!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

myztic said:


> @shopgirl4cc omg i love that chanel bag!!! Is that still available in stores? or was it only available for a certain season? I need one of these!


Hi @myztic,  Thank you for your message! My Red Chanel ( medium/large size) classic flap is from 2012 year's fall season's series, 12A Red caviar. I attached the photo for you for the reference of this bag's tag - can see the style number and color number - Chanel has each color code each season and usually you could ask sales associate at boutique or retail store with these numbers. Color code # is 81665 on tag. Hope this helps 
This one is not the same Red from current season's Red classic flaps and chance is slim but you still could possibly find preloved one at consignment stores now as they rarely comes up that was how i could find mine in excellent new condition with full set. So It is worth to check at trustworthy consigment online stores. ( I saw this 12A in Jumbo size flap too at preloved consignment online store lately ) If you prefer brand new one, color is different shade of Red from my 12A red and slightly darker shade though, you could check the current 17B Dark Red caviar classic flap at Chanel boutique or real store now. I hope you find the one you will love, good luck

12A Red color code is "81665"




Current season's 17B Dark Red color code is "3B883" ( this tag is from My mini flap bag of 17B Dark Red )


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> What??Is this a joke?!  CC chandelier exist?!   Wow, I would have said "wow" really in person! Look like the owner of this furniture store is a Chanel lover?! I'm so curious to know! I'd like to meet the designer of this Chandelier & the owner of this store...probably she/he knows Chanel forum ( and own Chanel CC brooches like that ) Did you ask the owner what is the designer name of this??Can you share if you found out? Or Hi dear owner, please come out here   Thanks for sharing a great angle shot, dear friend!


Hehehe DM'ed you


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love these pretty pics! You look so adorable!! @chicnfab


Thanks my love @shopgirl4cc ❤️❤️


----------



## Zoeyzee

loveeee


----------



## lolalein

Vanana said:


> Hehehe DM'ed you



Omg i need that information as well please for an amazing C C lamp


----------



## lolalein

shopgirl4cc said:


> What??Is this a joke?!  CC chandelier exist?!   Wow, I would have said "wow" really in person! Look like the owner of this furniture store is a Chanel lover?! I'm so curious to know! I'd like to meet the designer of this Chandelier & the owner of this store...probably she/he knows Chanel forum ( and own Chanel CC brooches like that ) Did you ask the owner what is the designer name of this??Can you share if you found out? Or Hi dear owner, please come out here   Thanks for sharing a great angle shot, dear friend!



Could you get the chandelier?


----------



## CClovesbags

Brought this little vintage beauty to keep me company on my first week with the new job


----------



## terri w

My gorgeous flap in hubbys car after work [emoji16] one more day at work then off for 11 days!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781



Love that reissue!  Looking lovely as always, Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Love that reissue!  Looking lovely as always, Kendie!


You are such a sweetface....thanks kindly dear friend!


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your display of 3 lambskin babies  @luvlux64,


Thank you @shopgirl4cc . I'm very happy with my brand new closet design, everything is so accessible now. I don't have to go through boxes & tissues to change my bags and shoes . And thanks guys for the likes


----------



## riquita

Just a touch of Chanel from the past few days.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicnfab

CClovesbags said:


> Brought this little vintage beauty to keep me company on my first week with the new job
> View attachment 3809723


Vintage Chanel is the best ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## JLbb

Good morning 31/8/2017


----------



## chicnfab

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3810091
> 
> 
> Good morning 31/8/2017


This is just insanely beautiful ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781


Lovely reissue.. love the way your watch blends your outfit..


----------



## chicnfab

riquita said:


> Just a touch of Chanel from the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810083
> View attachment 3810085
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Ohh I miss u my dear! Lovely combinations!! H and C =


----------



## Stripes115

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3810091
> 
> 
> Good morning 31/8/2017



[emoji7][emoji7]. Gorgeous!!  What size is she??


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781


Love your mod shot with this beauty!  Everything looks so put together!


----------



## love2learn

riquita said:


> Just a touch of Chanel from the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810083
> View attachment 3810085
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Everything looks beauty, but especially that gorgeous necklace!!


----------



## love2learn

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3810091
> 
> 
> Good morning 31/8/2017


So jealous!!  Gorgeous reissue in such a stunning color and ghw!!  Love it!!


----------



## CClovesbags

chicnfab said:


> Vintage Chanel is the best [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It is, isn't it!!! [emoji8]


----------



## JLbb

Stripes115 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]. Gorgeous!!  What size is she??



224 [emoji4]


----------



## riquita

chicnfab said:


> Ohh I miss u my dear! Lovely combinations!! H and C =


Thank you chicnfab! I am always lurking in this thread even if I don't post very much. I love seeing everyone's Chanel goodies especially yours!


----------



## riquita

love2learn said:


> Everything looks beauty, but especially that gorgeous necklace!!


Thank you love2learn! It was a birthday gift from DH, and I really should use it more often.


----------



## presvy

Best of friends NAVY[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## GlitterEyebags

CClovesbags said:


> Brought this little vintage beauty to keep me company on my first week with the new job
> View attachment 3809723


Beautiful! Congratulations on your new job!❤️


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3810091
> 
> 
> Good morning 31/8/2017


Totally smitten w/ your dreamy reissue!!  I rarely see 1 in beautiful burgundy so i gazed at yours for a while .....she's so soft looking too....what a stunner


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Lovely reissue.. love the way your watch blends your outfit..





love2learn said:


> Love your mod shot with this beauty!  Everything looks so put together!


Warm Thanks dear sweet friends


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3810284
> 
> Best of friends NAVY[emoji170][emoji170]


Such a cool pic! LOVE this duo...chanel navy is so fabulous


----------



## Vanana

CClovesbags said:


> Brought this little vintage beauty to keep me company on my first week with the new job
> View attachment 3809723


This is so gorgeous and cute at the same time!  Congrats on starting a new job must be so exciting meeting new people and a whole new place filled with possibilities!


----------



## Vanana

terri w said:


> My gorgeous flap in hubbys car after work [emoji16] one more day at work then off for 11 days!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809772


gorgeous classic! and.... SO JEALOUS on your time off!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781


Always love this reissue!!!! still patiently waiting for mine to show up... but still not in a rush... have to be good girl (repeating this to myself mentally for will power)


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 3810284
> 
> Best of friends NAVY[emoji170][emoji170]


I know there are true die hard fans of the classic styles only (and I get why for sure as I love them too!), but I really think that one can score really really great bags if one can carefully select from the seasonal collections.  This one you have is soooooo cool and seems so much more practical in design even compared to classic minis that I think it provides great versatility and a much more casual cool vibe - love it!!!! looks real cute with the trainers too!


----------



## mac01

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781


You look beautiful! Love that bag.


----------



## Cindyandherbags

Thanks for letting me share 

https://cindyandherbags.blogspot.ca/2017/08/chanels-gabrielle-first-impressions.html


----------



## N.V

Casual dining with this beauty


----------



## Pocahontas159

My 48th birthday gift to myself!!!!


----------



## TheAnaVega

clearly there's a repeating pattern.. 2 of the 3 last pics include a dessert spot chosen after dinner lol [emoji201]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Always love this reissue!!!! still patiently waiting for mine to show up... but still not in a rush... have to be good girl (repeating this to myself mentally for will power)





mac01 said:


> You look beautiful! Love that bag.


Thanks so much dearest Lovelies!! (Van-this 1 is from C at SH & i have zero doubt you will find a spectacular reissue) I'm trying hard to say your same mantra


----------



## Kendie26

TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3810737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly there's a repeating pattern.. 2 of the 3 last pics include a dessert spot chosen after dinner lol [emoji201]


LOVE the dessert themes w/ your chanel!!!


----------



## Kendie26

N.V said:


> Casual dining with this beauty


What an absolutely GORGEOUS pic of beautiful YOU!! Wow....oh & i adore your chanel too!


----------



## mia1103

My motivation to study harder ❤️


----------



## fanmiu

I was out today with my rusk red coco handle. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fanmiu

Oh and my mom took my Chanel Tote out while helping me with food shopping.  I let her use my bag when she likes. I don't use it often and the blue stickers are still on the bag.


----------



## cherryplum

CClovesbags said:


> Brought this little vintage beauty to keep me company on my first week with the new job
> View attachment 3809723


so cute!


----------



## CClovesbags

Vanana said:


> This is so gorgeous and cute at the same time!  Congrats on starting a new job must be so exciting meeting new people and a whole new place filled with possibilities!



Thank you, dear. It's quite a challenge juggling between the new job and the kids. Not sure I will be able to keep the job. [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3811061
> View attachment 3811062
> View attachment 3811063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motivation to study harder ❤️


I was going to say that the gorgeous view outside your window should be enough motivation to study hard! how lucky is that?! but yeah... the cute pink chanel doesn't hurt either...


----------



## Vanana

N.V said:


> Casual dining with this beauty


Wow... your chanel can talk?   Yes the Chanel bag is a beauty too


----------



## Stella0925

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3811061
> View attachment 3811062
> View attachment 3811063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motivation to study harder ❤️


Lol this reminds me when I used to be in scl, I carried small bags and put my laptop in a grocery bag


----------



## goldenfountain

Casual friday at work. Its the first time Ive carried my reissue 226 as a work bag and it surprisingly meets all my needs comfortably  plus the red colour lightens up the grey weather day! very happy!


----------



## yinnie

I only tried on the bag, so it's not my bag but it's still a chanel in action. This was at Sydney Westfield store. 



Yesterday was also the launch of the new fragrance. In celebration of the coming of spring, the department store had large window flower displays. The flowers actually move. 







Really beautiful blooms displayed inside


----------



## Kendie26

@goldenfountain your red 226 is just so spectacular...major swoonfest here & love your ballerinas too! 
@yinnie thanks for posting all those pics w/ the flowers! That mini you tried on is a cutie


----------



## terri w

Chilling with my J12 and one of my babies!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yinnie said:


> I only tried on the bag, so it's not my bag but it's still a chanel in action. This was at Sydney Westfield store.
> View attachment 3811377
> 
> 
> Yesterday was also the launch of the new fragrance. In celebration of the coming of spring, the department store had large window flower displays. The flowers actually move.
> View attachment 3811378
> 
> View attachment 3811379
> 
> View attachment 3811381
> 
> 
> Really beautiful blooms displayed inside
> View attachment 3811382
> 
> View attachment 3811383


thanks for sharing. that floral display is just gorgeous.


----------



## Milosmum0307

This bag's not really "in action," but I took these shots to accompany a "should I keep it?" text message to my sister.  This is the fourth bag I have purchased since my Chanel Maxi was stolen during a trip overseas.  Several of you were nice enough to comment and give advice a few weeks back when I posted a photo of another bag I was debating whether to keep or return.  I ended up returning it and resuming my search.  While the bag I was replacing didn't look brand new, I was really disappointed by the condition of the pre-owned lambskin bags I was finding.  I just didn't feel good about spending thousands on a bag that looked so beat-up.  This particular bag from Fashionphile is in beautiful condition, was only slightly over budget, and might finally be a keeper!  I was even getting desperate enough to consider raising my budget and buying a caviar bag, but in the end I just love the luminous beauty of Chanel lambskin.  I'm glad I gave it one more try before doing something desperate.  I've had good experiences with Fashionphile in the past, but I'm going to get a second opinion on authenticity.  If it checks out, this beauty will at last out an end to my search.  I wish it was a bit puffier, but that's a minor quibble.


----------



## ttjanice

Well, I was never a fun of Gabrielle bag until I see the metallic purple color way on the runway picture. I can't resist the rainbow hardware, it's so beautiful.  
I looked stupid when i first tried it in the store. The Medium looked huge on me. But I knew I wanted a size M instead of the mini size wise Small. So, it takes me a while to find the best way of wearing it. I have to say, gabrielle bag is more like a functional everyday bag and I think the Medium size will be perfect with fall and winter outfit.


----------



## elinda

My new Pre-fall flap bag; bought it specifically to use casually, as my classic flap is sitting mostly unused for the last 7 years and I like to carry a bit more than my WOC fits in 
So today I took it to Legoland!


----------



## LGW

Outfit of the day...


----------



## steffysstyle

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3811061
> View attachment 3811062
> View attachment 3811063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motivation to study harder ❤️



Love this!


----------



## Rumbabird

mia1103 said:


> View attachment 3811061
> View attachment 3811062
> View attachment 3811063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motivation to study harder ❤️


I don't see how you'll get much studying done with that view - out the window as well as of your beautiful flap


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> @goldenfountain your red 226 is just so spectacular...major swoonfest here & love your ballerinas too!
> @yinnie thanks for posting all those pics w/ the flowers! That mini you tried on is a cutie


Thanks for your encouragement and sharing the joy as always


----------



## Vanana

Friday Funday!!! Wearing rose gold mini to go out for a casual dinner


----------



## love2learn

presvy said:


> View attachment 3810284
> 
> Best of friends NAVY[emoji170][emoji170]



This is such a beautiful navy color and looks so hip and chic!!  What bag is this?  Love how different it looks[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

Pocahontas159 said:


> My 48th birthday gift to myself!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810709



Very nice present to self!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## love2learn

fanmiu said:


> I was out today with my rusk red coco handle. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3811064
> 
> View attachment 3811065



What a beauty!!  Love the variation of the handle against the red.


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> I only tried on the bag, so it's not my bag but it's still a chanel in action. This was at Sydney Westfield store.
> View attachment 3811377
> 
> 
> Yesterday was also the launch of the new fragrance. In celebration of the coming of spring, the department store had large window flower displays. The flowers actually move.
> View attachment 3811378
> 
> View attachment 3811379
> 
> View attachment 3811381
> 
> 
> Really beautiful blooms displayed inside
> View attachment 3811382
> 
> View attachment 3811383



Well, if you decide to get the bag it looks amazing on you[emoji177].  Thank you for the beautiful event pics!


----------



## love2learn

elinda said:


> View attachment 3811816
> View attachment 3811817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Pre-fall flap bag; bought it specifically to use casually, as my classic flap is sitting mostly unused for the last 7 years and I like to carry a bit more than my WOC fits in
> So today I took it to Legoland!



This color is TDF!! Stunning!!  I'm sorry your CF has been sitting so long though[emoji17].  Is it too big for your needs or wrong color?


----------



## love2learn

LGW said:


> View attachment 3811872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day...



Gorgeous!!!  I can't stop starring at your navy mini[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]. Is this a recent release?


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Friday Funday!!! Wearing rose gold mini to go out for a casual dinner
> View attachment 3812216
> View attachment 3812215



You really rock a "casual dinner"!  Rose gold mini looks perfect[emoji177]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ttjanice said:


> Well, I was never a fun of Gabrielle bag until I see the metallic purple color way on the runway picture. I can't resist the rainbow hardware, it's so beautiful.
> I looked stupid when i first tried it in the store. The Medium looked huge on me. But I knew I wanted a size M instead of the mini size wise Small. So, it takes me a while to find the best way of wearing it. I have to say, gabrielle bag is more like a functional everyday bag and I think the Medium size will be perfect with fall and winter outfit.
> View attachment 3811802
> View attachment 3811803
> View attachment 3811804
> View attachment 3811805
> View attachment 3811806
> View attachment 3811808
> View attachment 3811809


oh, i  this...!!!!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> You really rock a "casual dinner"!  Rose gold mini looks perfect[emoji177]


Thanks much! Kids want sushi so I threw on some jeans. Love the soft blue with this rose gold color together and as such this little guy gets to come along


----------



## Milosmum0307

Cindyandherbags said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> https://cindyandherbags.blogspot.ca/2017/08/chanels-gabrielle-first-impressions.html


Lovely bag (and skirt!).  I also enjoyed reading your review.  I've been going hot and cold toward the Gabrielle, but this made me want one!


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## catsinthebag

Milosmum0307 said:


> This bag's not really "in action," but I took these shots to accompany a "should I keep it?" text message to my sister.  This is the fourth bag I have purchased since my Chanel Maxi was stolen during a trip overseas.  Several of you were nice enough to comment and give advice a few weeks back when I posted a photo of another bag I was debating whether to keep or return.  I ended up returning it and resuming my search.  While the bag I was replacing didn't look brand new, I was really disappointed by the condition of the pre-owned lambskin bags I was finding.  I just didn't feel good about spending thousands on a bag that looked so beat-up.  This particular bag from Fashionphile is in beautiful condition, was only slightly over budget, and might finally be a keeper!  I was even getting desperate enough to consider raising my budget and buying a caviar bag, but in the end I just love the luminous beauty of Chanel lambskin.  I'm glad I gave it one more try before doing something desperate.  I've had good experiences with Fashionphile in the past, but I'm going to get a second opinion on authenticity.  If it checks out, this beauty will at last out an end to my search.  I wish it was a bit puffier, but that's a minor quibble.



Congrats on finding (I assume authenticity will check out) a suitable replacement. I remember your post about your stolen Maxi. How horrifying. It looks like after exploring some other options, you came back to the bag you love the best. I always love it when someone finds that signature bag that is perfect for them. Hope you enjoy this one for many years to come.


----------



## sandee19

while dining at Wellington Intercontinental hotel


----------



## presvy

love2learn said:


> This is such a beautiful navy color and looks so hip and chic!!  What bag is this?  Love how different it looks[emoji173]️



Paris Dallas 2014 Collection Chanel Chanel Duo Color Flap bag,She is amazing...light weight yet carry loads


----------



## LGW

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I can't stop starring at your navy mini[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]. Is this a recent release?


it's a black caviar leather mini. The leather looks shinier than my other caviar bags, almost metallic; that's why it might look navy in the picture. I got it in November or December 2016


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> Thank you. It's from 15b so it's a couple of years old. Whipped it out so that I wouldn't go buy the tempting the one from 17b!!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. Love ur mod shots Xx


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> We were all over the place yesterday so i changed last minute from my 226 reissue to pink mini just for ease/crossbody....she had a fun lunch outside, walking all around town & then home to read this cool magazine.Sorry for multiple pics but i just ADORE this shade of blush pink


It's little beauty! Love your shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red (cranberry) mini.
> View attachment 3807100


Ooohh can't get enough of this beautiful red! And that soup looks yummy too.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally came back home and happy to have little relaxed minutes for PF on Sunday afternoon...
> I brought my favorite 12A again for a couple of times outings on last week & weekend...Thanks for letting me share here multiple pics since I am so in love with my 12A....
> 
> I am so happy and enjoy to see many beautiful posts of lovelies ladies with their beautiful 17B Red and recent Reds feverI LOVE Red Chanels so much! They brings such a fun and joy to our lives
> Thanks so much for letting me share my joy & Hope you all Chanel lovelies have a relaxed and blessed Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3807308
> 
> View attachment 3807317
> 
> View attachment 3807311


And this red is beautiful also 
It looks like you enjoyed your Sunday and I wish you a great weekend!
Nice shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Weekend with chanel bag and beach... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


It looks like you had a great time and fun! Love the shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781


It's so timeless and perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Just a touch of Chanel from the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810083
> View attachment 3810085
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very nice touches! And love everything else too, nice shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> View attachment 3811872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day...


LOVE it! So chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Friday Funday!!! Wearing rose gold mini to go out for a casual dinner
> View attachment 3812216
> View attachment 3812215


That little beauty really pops!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
Have great weekend!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> It looks like you had a great time and fun! Love the shots!


Yes we did ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> This bag's not really "in action," but I took these shots to accompany a "should I keep it?" text message to my sister.  This is the fourth bag I have purchased since my Chanel Maxi was stolen during a trip overseas.  Several of you were nice enough to comment and give advice a few weeks back when I posted a photo of another bag I was debating whether to keep or return.  I ended up returning it and resuming my search.  While the bag I was replacing didn't look brand new, I was really disappointed by the condition of the pre-owned lambskin bags I was finding.  I just didn't feel good about spending thousands on a bag that looked so beat-up.  This particular bag from Fashionphile is in beautiful condition, was only slightly over budget, and might finally be a keeper!  I was even getting desperate enough to consider raising my budget and buying a caviar bag, but in the end I just love the luminous beauty of Chanel lambskin.  I'm glad I gave it one more try before doing something desperate.  I've had good experiences with Fashionphile in the past, but I'm going to get a second opinion on authenticity.  If it checks out, this beauty will at last out an end to my search.  I wish it was a bit puffier, but that's a minor quibble.


I absolutely LOVE & adore it to "smitherines" on you!! Hope it works out & is a keeper for you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> It's so timeless and perfect with your lovely outfit!





Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
> Have great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3812530


Kindest Thanks dearest friend Bibi & you KNOW I always swoon/sigh at your mods & bags! I still need to emulate you w/ brooches & try the multiple brooches....love them on you w/ this ensemble!


----------



## Kendie26

ttjanice said:


> Well, I was never a fun of Gabrielle bag until I see the metallic purple color way on the runway picture. I can't resist the rainbow hardware, it's so beautiful.
> I looked stupid when i first tried it in the store. The Medium looked huge on me. But I knew I wanted a size M instead of the mini size wise Small. So, it takes me a while to find the best way of wearing it. I have to say, gabrielle bag is more like a functional everyday bag and I think the Medium size will be perfect with fall and winter outfit.
> View attachment 3811802
> View attachment 3811803
> View attachment 3811804
> View attachment 3811805
> View attachment 3811806
> View attachment 3811808
> View attachment 3811809


Whoa!  I totally LOVE it on you & that color is the one that happily screams to me w/ the Gabrielle bag. Major STUNNER!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Friday Funday!!! Wearing rose gold mini to go out for a casual dinner
> View attachment 3812216
> View attachment 3812215


Love love love this Vanana, you look fabulous


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
> Have great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3812530


Classic as always Bibi ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bh4me

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
> Have great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3812530


You look fab! You wear your brooches so well. Love the bag too!


----------



## bh4me

It'll be another scorcher today. Enjoying the day with my khaki boy


----------



## amanda_wanghx

So black mini rectangle 
IG: @wang_hx


----------



## Vanana

Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping


----------



## monkey88

On my way to shopping... [emoji7]


----------



## oh so chic

LGW said:


> View attachment 3811872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day...



omgosh i spy a chanel lamp and other decorative items in the room! Thats so cool, never seen items like that before.


----------



## fanmiu

love2learn said:


> What a beauty!!  Love the variation of the handle against the red.



Thank you! I like the leather handle as well. I didn't think I would like it at first.


----------



## Bisoux78

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908



Your top totally matches your Boy...Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908


Could there be any better ensemble for your majestic Boy...i think not! Looking awesome my love!


----------



## Kendie26

monkey88 said:


> On my way to shopping... [emoji7]
> View attachment 3812913


Your beautiful reissue makes me smile BIG&warms my . LOVE your pic!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> It'll be another scorcher today. Enjoying the day with my khaki boy
> View attachment 3812859


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!


The Karl tee is so cute 
Drawstring bag is so functional and chic  
You look great as always Kendie! 
Happy Labor Day weekend to you as well


----------



## hollyyih

Getting ready to go out for brunch!



At brunch, sunlight really brings the blue shade out!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> The Karl tee is so cute
> Drawstring bag is so functional and chic
> You look great as always Kendie!
> Happy Labor Day weekend to you as well


You are adorbs & so darn sweet....love you Bother Free!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> That little beauty really pops!


Thank you Bibi she is not shy


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
> Have great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3812530


Love how you wore the brooches also!!!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!



The bag is gorgeous! It looks so practical!!!!! Also love love love the tee!


----------



## Milosmum0307

catsinthebag said:


> Congrats on finding (I assume authenticity will check out) a suitable replacement. I remember your post about your stolen Maxi. How horrifying. It looks like after exploring some other options, you came back to the bag you love the best. I always love it when someone finds that signature bag that is perfect for them. Hope you enjoy this one for many years to come.


 Thank you!  I have to wait until after the holiday to get confirmation of authenticity, so I'm trying not to get too attached (lol).  My sister made me question whether the maxi is too big for me (it might be - I'm fairly petite at 5'2", size 25 jeans, 0/2 in dresses), so I tried using my jumbo instead, but it just wasn't big enough for me to carry to the office everyday.  The maxi is just very practical in that it can fit my tablet, my ballet flats, my large continental wallet, makeup bag, protein bars, etc.  I seldom use it on the weekends unless I'm traveling because I carry around fewer things.  My jumbo or new medium Boy tend to be my weekend bags.  The maxi makes a big statement, perhaps a little too big a statement for someone of my stature, but I just love it, especially that acre of quilting on the oversized flap


----------



## Milosmum0307

Kendie26 said:


> I absolutely LOVE & adore it to "smitherines" on you!! Hope it works out & is a keeper for you!!!


Thank you!  Because this was an emergency purchase and not one I budgeted for, I had to learn a lot (quickly) about buying Chanel on the secondary market.  I've purchased other "lesser" bags from Fashionphile in the past, but not a classic Chanel.  Making this type of investment is on a whole other level of nerve wracking.  I'm eagerly waiting until after the long holiday weekend to have the bag independently authenticated.  It will probably be fine, but I'm nervous nonetheless because I REALLY want this experience to be behind me.  I hope whoever stole my bag gets food poisoning.  Grrr.


----------



## love2learn

LGW said:


> it's a black caviar leather mini. The leather looks shinier than my other caviar bags, almost metallic; that's why it might look navy in the picture. I got it in November or December 2016



Well it's beautiful whether it's black or blue[emoji4].


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
> Have great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3812530



Beautiful, well put together look again!!


----------



## love2learn

bh4me said:


> It'll be another scorcher today. Enjoying the day with my khaki boy
> View attachment 3812859



Such a unique color.  Makes the boy look even edgier[emoji177].


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908



Chilly?  Gosh, I wish it was here!!  Beautiful rainbow Boy though!!  Can't wait to wear sweaters and sweatshirts again!!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!



Your so funny!!!  I so wish it was "chilly" here and wear comfy warm clothes!!!  Not to casual for me[emoji12].  And your drawstring Chanel was the perfect accessory[emoji177][emoji177].


----------



## love2learn

hollyyih said:


> Getting ready to go out for brunch!
> View attachment 3813262
> 
> 
> At brunch, sunlight really brings the blue shade out!
> 
> View attachment 3813263



Such a gorgeous blue!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Milosmum0307 said:


> Thank you!  I have to wait until after the holiday to get confirmation of authenticity, so I'm trying not to get too attached (lol).  My sister made me question whether the maxi is too big for me (it might be - I'm fairly petite at 5'2", size 25 jeans, 0/2 in dresses), so I tried using my jumbo instead, but it just wasn't big enough for me to carry to the office everyday.  The maxi is just very practical in that it can fit my tablet, my ballet flats, my large continental wallet, makeup bag, protein bars, etc.  I seldom use it on the weekends unless I'm traveling because I carry around fewer things.  My jumbo or new medium Boy tend to be my weekend bags.  The maxi makes a big statement, perhaps a little too big a statement for someone of my stature, but I just love it, especially that acre of quilting on the oversized flap



I think so much of it is comfort level. I was at Neimans the other day and they had a maxi sitting on the counter. I tried it on just to see. The SA immediately told me it was too big on me and tried to get me to buy a Jumbo (I was just looking and not buying anything that day). I'm taller/bigger than you at 5'6 and size 4, but I think the maxi looks great on you, probably because you're comfortable with the bag and you "own it," so to speak. If it works for you, why not? They say bigger bags are coming back into style anyway (not that that dictates which bag anyone should wear!).

I've bought from and sold to Fashionphile and they're very reputable. I'd be shocked if your bag wasn't authentic.


----------



## Chanel923

Ms. 17B light gold mini having drinks with Mr. Tuxedo Napkin.





And our former President is pondering why Chanel name this mini " light gold "


Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908



[emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]stunning and your outfit matches it so well!


----------



## Jewell4s

chicnfab said:


> The vibrant side of me...  have a colourful day everyone!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Hi dear, beautiful bag, red chevron jumbo.. is it lamb or caviar?  if lamb, how is the wear and tear. I would appreciate if you can share your experience owning this beautif since this is on my wish list... thank you!!!


----------



## LGW

Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]stunning and your outfit matches it so well!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Love love love this Vanana, you look fabulous


Thank you! The rose gold mini did the heavy lifting


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813639


Oh gosh such great mod shots always  really love the outdoor photo as well.  The jeans are so cute and everything photo perfect!


----------



## Vanana

Bisoux78 said:


> Your top totally matches your Boy...Love it!


Thank you!! It worked out that way it seems  I had to find a warm-ish shirt for the sudden chilly weather and then goes "hmmm which bag to wear with a sweatshirt??? The spring runway boy of course :shrug: hahaha what?!  Chanel bags are so versatile though that I'm usually not afraid to pair a blingy bag with casual clothes - with exception of my black lamb jumbo... the struggle is real with that one... the leather is so ridiculously luxurious with crazy sheen and puff that it glows (like I hear music in background for real when it comes out of the dust bag ) but since I made he mistake of getting that gorgeous bag in jumbo with gold hardware I find it difficult to wear as I like m/l for more dressed up looks...


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Chilly?  Gosh, I wish it was here!!  Beautiful rainbow Boy though!!  Can't wait to wear sweaters and sweatshirts again!!!


Thank you   I must admit that i do love dressing in the cooler weather much much more than the warmer weather  the sudden chill yesterday and today (will go back to summer weather of 80F tomorrow) reminded me and got me excited about the closets full of jackets, cardigans, and coats-and with them brooches. Then the long/short boots (miss them), and last but not least the tweed and velvet Chanel bags 

However beside the fashion, sunshine and warm weather makes me a happy person though. I would give all that up if I won the lottery and happily retire in tropical paradise. But I get what you are saying... I would definitely bring all my chanel RTW with me and put it in a room to look at even if I can't wear them in paradise. Don't think I can let them go... such a hoarder  
News headline: "freak snowstorm and record cold temperature hits the island of Maui and there is a sighting of a woman who refuses to go indoors, making snow angels across the island wearing what appears to be a Chanel little black jacket..Chanel spokesperson refused to comment."


----------



## Vanana

Milosmum0307 said:


> Thank you!  Because this was an emergency purchase and not one I budgeted for, I had to learn a lot (quickly) about buying Chanel on the secondary market.  I've purchased other "lesser" bags from Fashionphile in the past, but not a classic Chanel.  Making this type of investment is on a whole other level of nerve wracking.  I'm eagerly waiting until after the long holiday weekend to have the bag independently authenticated.  It will probably be fine, but I'm nervous nonetheless because I REALLY want this experience to be behind me.  I hope whoever stole my bag gets food poisoning.  Grrr.


Wishing you the best of luck with this. Can tell how much you love the maxi and rock it with confidence (we often do if we feel "right" with it and from you describing it sounds like the one for you ) Fingers crossed for you on authentication, but generally fp is pretty good and chanel is not foreign to them for sure. The one in your photo is absolutely gorgeous I hope it all works out for you


----------



## Zucnarf

My 1st love


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 17B light gold mini having drinks with Mr. Tuxedo Napkin.
> View attachment 3813561
> 
> View attachment 3813562
> 
> 
> And our former President is pondering why Chanel name this mini " light gold "
> View attachment 3813565
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone.


OMG what super COOL pics ....that last one is fantastic w/ your caption!!


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813639


 i run out of words w/ your stunning mods...you slay it EVERY time


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> The bag is gorgeous! It looks so practical!!!!! Also love love love the tee!





love2learn said:


> Your so funny!!!  I so wish it was "chilly" here and wear comfy warm clothes!!!  Not to casual for me[emoji12].  And your drawstring Chanel was the perfect accessory[emoji177][emoji177].


Kindest thanks to both of you darlings'!! "Practical" is a good word for the drawstring bag yinnie! And lovetolearn it sounds like it's really hot/warm where you are? Another of my friends posted it was 106degrees yesterday in her area


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Oh gosh such great mod shots always  really love the outdoor photo as well.  The jeans are so cute and everything photo perfect!


Thank you so much! The jeans were such a great find from Zara. I must admit Zara is my favourite high street brand and I usually mix it with designer items to great effect!


----------



## Bother Free

LGW said:


> Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813639


Love everything in this picture! You look so effortlessly chic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 17B light gold mini having drinks with Mr. Tuxedo Napkin.
> View attachment 3813561
> 
> View attachment 3813562
> 
> 
> And our former President is pondering why Chanel name this mini " light gold "
> View attachment 3813565
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone.


gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing your beautiful bag!


----------



## suziez

LGW said:


> Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813639


You look fabulous.......


----------



## suziez

suziez said:


> You look fabulous.......


I am really liking the less skinny jean.  Seems to be more chic...


----------



## Sandra.AT

went out with my jumbo .. I just love this bag


----------



## Moniks

That is gorgeous! May I ask what size that is and how tall you are?


----------



## Moniks

Zucnarf said:


> My 1st love
> View attachment 3813690
> 
> View attachment 3813691





Moniks said:


> That is gorgeous! May I ask what size that is and how tall you are?



Forgot to insert the quotes thw first time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

At brunch with my gold perforated lamb Boy in new medium w/ Versace cat eye sunnies.


----------



## Luv n bags

My resort red.  I love the size[emoji173]️


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908


Love your bag and casual outfit ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Zucnarf

Moniks said:


> Forgot to insert the quotes thw first time.



Thank you!!
I am 5'6 [emoji4]


----------



## Moniks

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!!
> I am 5'6 [emoji4]



Forgive me as I'm quite new to the Chanel world but is that a medium or jumbo?


----------



## Zucnarf

Moniks said:


> Forgive me as I'm quite new to the Chanel world but is that a medium or jumbo?



Medium [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

Old medium


----------



## ManilaMama

My 17B metallic pink mini in her first outing - going to a late night run at a newly-opened dessert/cocktails and coffee shop.


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> Thank you so much! The jeans were such a great find from Zara. I must admit Zara is my favourite high street brand and I usually mix it with designer items to great effect!


Me2!!  I would always find some things there that is a bit different or special and it's so affordable to spice things up. There's enough places for both classic designer pieces and fun unexpected ones too


----------



## Vanana

ManilaMama said:


> My 17B metallic pink mini in her first outing - going to a late night run at a newly-opened dessert/cocktails and coffee shop.
> 
> View attachment 3814223


Oh she's so pretty!!!  one thing I miss dearly living in such remote residential area now is that I cannot just run out and have late night snack or get togethers. So jealous


----------



## chicnfab

Jewell4s said:


> Hi dear, beautiful bag, red chevron jumbo.. is it lamb or caviar?  if lamb, how is the wear and tear. I would appreciate if you can share your experience owning this beautif since this is on my wish list... thank you!!!


Hi dear! This is made of goatskin.. the interior is fully lined.. this is the bag that I don't worry at all. Very durable and not too heavy..no colour transfer.. I've been enjoying her this summer and I must say she's worth every penny .. size wise it's very comparable to jumbo..love love love this one perfect for mom like me.. I'm more than happy to help my dear! Hth


----------



## Auvina15

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 17B light gold mini having drinks with Mr. Tuxedo Napkin.
> View attachment 3813561
> 
> View attachment 3813562
> 
> 
> And our former President is pondering why Chanel name this mini " light gold "
> View attachment 3813565
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Gorgeous everything!!! Love all these shots!


----------



## Auvina15

LGW said:


> Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813639


You look fabulous, I really love this BOY!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908


Totally LOVE!!! That BOY....
What an eye candy, you paired it so perfectly!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!


Kendie, I haven't seen your wearing this beauty for a while.... it's so adorable and practical!!! Your shirt is super cute as well..... Happy weekend!
(PS I'm back home finally )


----------



## Auvina15

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my gold perforated lamb Boy in new medium w/ Versace cat eye sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814050


What a special BOY, love it!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my gold perforated lamb Boy in new medium w/ Versace cat eye sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814050


Your bag sparkles too!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## chicnfab

tigertrixie said:


> My resort red.  I love the size[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814080


Gorgeous!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3814254


Lovely top, the whole outfit and the bag of course ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chanel923

Auvina15 said:


> Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3814254


Love the mini and your outfit


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Lovely top, the whole outfit and the bag of course ❤️❤️❤️





Chanel923 said:


> Love the mini and your outfit


Thank you so much my dear friends!!! You're so sweet!!!


----------



## mia1103

steffysstyle said:


> Love this!



Thank you @steffysstyle, I like your style too..  My dark red mini was sent away for repair and I'm staring at your action pics and drooling!!



Rumbabird said:


> I don't see how you'll get much studying done with that view - out the window as well as of your beautiful flap



You are so right! I got distracted by the bag A LOT..




Stella0925 said:


> Lol this reminds me when I used to be in scl, I carried small bags and put my laptop in a grocery bag



Lol! I carried a lululemon shopping bag for my textbook and laptop! The Canadian way




Vanana said:


> I was going to say that the gorgeous view outside your window should be enough motivation to study hard! how lucky is that?! but yeah... the cute pink chanel doesn't hurt either...




Thank you @Vanana ! Totally hard to focus on study! Your beautiful action pics also make me very distracted!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3814254


Welcome back A -- hope you had a fabulous vacation!  Speaking of fabulous, you are looking quite that--your mini, your outfit and your lovely legs


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Welcome back A -- hope you had a fabulous vacation!  Speaking of fabulous, you are looking quite that--your mini, your outfit and your lovely legs


IM, my sweetest friend, you're too cute...Thank you so much for your sweet compliments!!! It's soooo great "seeing" you! It was a wonderful vacation... now we're getting back to normal routine, so much work...


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my gold perforated lamb Boy in new medium w/ Versace cat eye sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814050


Wow!!! I really really love that gold boy! (and the sunnies too!)   The gold is such a nice wearable shade what a great buy!!! I did not realize this boy was around which was quite surprising with the frequency I was visiting the stores  it must have been a special/limited stock one  love it! I don't usually think of buying a gold boy (like it wasn't something I had on my list) but this one and there was one that I saw from ******** that I just love so much I can die...


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3814254


Yowza that's a sexy cute outfit!!! Love the navy bag  and *those shoesssssss!!!!!*


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!! That BOY....
> What an eye candy, you paired it so perfectly!!!


Thanks Auvina  Long time no see


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Yowza that's a sexy cute outfit!!! Love the navy bag  and *those shoesssssss!!!!!*


Thanks so much dear Vanana!!!  This navy mini is a great bag for traveling as well!!!



Vanana said:


> Thanks Auvina  Long time no see


----------



## chicnfab

Sharing my weekend...

This cutie bag is resting very soon 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Sharing my weekend...
> 
> This cutie bag is resting very soon
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Wow!!!! Beautiful bag, beautiful you and beautiful view!!! What a way to spend your weekend!!! Enjoy!


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Wow!!!! Beautiful bag, beautiful you and beautiful view!!! What a way to spend your weekend!!! Enjoy!


Thanks my dearest friend!! Nature and Chanel goes together


----------



## ManilaMama

Vanana said:


> Oh she's so pretty!!!  one thing I miss dearly living in such remote residential area now is that I cannot just run out and have late night snack or get togethers. So jealous



Thank you, Vanana! It's also a cultural thing I guess.. We Filipinos LOVE to get together. It could be a Tuesday late night and we will still find a way to meet up with friends to sneak in a cup of coffee (or maybe even a cocktail or two) before retiring for the night! I met up with friends who live so far away but it didn't deter anyone haha. 

When I was in the States or Australia, none of our friends wanted to go out if it wasn't a Friday! They found it unusual that we would invite for drinks on a weekday, ha!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks dearest friend Bibi & you KNOW I always swoon/sigh at your mods & bags! I still need to emulate you w/ brooches & try the multiple brooches....love them on you w/ this ensemble!


Thank you so much, you're super sweet! 
Yes try more than one brooch


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Classic as always Bibi ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Thank you so much! 
Missed you!


----------



## Bibi25260

bh4me said:


> You look fab! You wear your brooches so well. Love the bag too!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

bh4me said:


> It'll be another scorcher today. Enjoying the day with my khaki boy
> View attachment 3812859


Love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!


What a perfect combo, love the tee and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Love how you wore the brooches also!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Beautiful, well put together look again!!


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 17B light gold mini having drinks with Mr. Tuxedo Napkin.
> View attachment 3813561
> 
> View attachment 3813562
> 
> 
> And our former President is pondering why Chanel name this mini " light gold "
> View attachment 3813565
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Stunning bag! Great shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> Out with my boy ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813639


You nailed it again, love everything!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my gold perforated lamb Boy in new medium w/ Versace cat eye sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814050


Stunning Boy!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3814254


So chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Sharing my weekend...
> 
> This cutie bag is resting very soon
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Love your pics! It looks like you had a great weekend again.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your pics! It looks like you had a great weekend again.


Yes my love.. enjoying the weather it'll be fall very soon... tc my dear ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## presvy

Coco handle vs dessert
I love them all[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Kendie, I haven't seen your wearing this beauty for a while.... it's so adorable and practical!!! Your shirt is super cute as well..... Happy weekend!
> (PS I'm back home finally )


Thank you so much sweetest friend! WELCOME BACK & just saw your mod w/ your navy mini (i almost got your exact bag but decided to "behave")...you look PHENOMENALLove your outfit & hello perfect, gorgeous LEGS!


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3814666
> 
> Coco handle vs dessert
> I love them all[emoji7]


Your Coco sure does dress up those yummy looking desserts perfectly! Hope you ate them all!!


----------



## Vanana

ManilaMama said:


> Thank you, Vanana! It's also a cultural thing I guess.. We Filipinos LOVE to get together. It could be a Tuesday late night and we will still find a way to meet up with friends to sneak in a cup of coffee (or maybe even a cocktail or two) before retiring for the night! I met up with friends who live so far away but it didn't deter anyone haha.
> 
> When I was in the States or Australia, none of our friends wanted to go out if it wasn't a Friday! They found it unusual that we would invite for drinks on a weekday, ha!


Exactly!!! When I lived in Asia it was so convenient and street side restaurants open all night. People are constantly meeting somewhere to do something or just to chat. Now I'm in the US and unless you live in the city or something this is not the norm (and even in city there are only certain areas that might open late/all night vs others). There's pros and cons in having space/privacy etc vs human interaction/closeness. and never forget the food  the eats avail at night are the best!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!


Thanks so much Bibi!!!


----------



## Auvina15

presvy said:


> View attachment 3814666
> 
> Coco handle vs dessert
> I love them all[emoji7]


So adorable, love it!!! Bag twins!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you so much sweetest friend! WELCOME BACK & just saw your mod w/ your navy mini (i almost got your exact bag but decided to "behave")...you look PHENOMENALLove your outfit & hello perfect, gorgeous LEGS!


Thanks so much loveliest K.!!! You're very "well behaved".....  it's just not easy for me at all even though I know there're always another great bags around... but I was like....hmm I have to have this baby!!!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Sharing my weekend...
> 
> This cutie bag is resting very soon
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Omg that outdoor scenery!!! No wonder you always have a gorgeous smile on your face! Its been a while since I had a weekend like that!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Out for lunch with my friends other day, was wearing my navy mini!!! Thanks for letting me share, it's been a while....
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3814254


Looking beautiful, my darling friend!! I  your Navy mini so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Sharing my weekend...
> 
> This cutie bag is resting very soon
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Lovely background, beautiful Chanel and sparkling smile, my sweet friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Quite chilly today so figure I'll go with a cozy light sweatshirt and the 17S runway rainbow blue boy for casual Saturday shopping
> View attachment 3812909
> View attachment 3812908


I love your look and you rock this beauty like no one else can!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and brooches, excuse the dirty mirror.
> Have great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3812530


You look so classic, elegant and beautiful!!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Missed you!


Awww the feeling is absolutely mutual my dear, the love on this group fills my heart ❤️ 
My cup runneth over


----------



## Zucnarf

Medium caviar again


----------



## Auvina15

Tha


Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful, my darling friend!! I  your Navy mini so much!


Thank you so much, my dearest!!!So glad I got this baby, love the color!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Very chilly here today so jacket was a must.....i should cover up anyway since i was in yoga pants & tee (that may be too casual for some folks) The sporty drawstring bag is my most casual chanel & I was wearing the Karl tee if that counts for anything Happy long Labor Day holiday to all the chanel lovers!


You're always so put together. You can be casual once in a while ...says me from the minority that live in casual clothes...lol  Hope you had a good weekend!



love2learn said:


> Such a unique color.  Makes the boy look even edgier[emoji177].


Thanks! The color is exactly what drew me to it. It's unique but still neutral. Have a great day!



chicnfab said:


> Sharing my weekend...
> 
> This cutie bag is resting very soon
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Beautiful bag! But I must say that I got distracted with the other pic. I thought it was a post card...Lol until I saw the emoji...lol!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I love your look and you rock this beauty like no one else can!!!


Thank you dear i do enjoy a fun bag  hope you are having a nice long weekend!


----------



## Vanana

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3815149
> 
> View attachment 3815150
> 
> Medium caviar again


Oooh love the long trench coat too!


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 3814666
> 
> Coco handle vs dessert
> I love them all[emoji7]


Sweetness overload


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Thank you dear i do enjoy a fun bag  hope you are having a nice long weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> You're always so put together. You can be casual once in a while ...says me from the minority that live in casual clothes...lol  Hope you had a good weekend!
> Big love, hugs & thanks to you sweet friend! I'm totally not but thank youIf only i had your gorgeous figure!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Auvina15 said:


> What a special BOY, love it!!!





chicnfab said:


> Your bag sparkles too!!!! ❤️❤️❤️





Vanana said:


> Wow!!! I really really love that gold boy! (and the sunnies too!)   The gold is such a nice wearable shade what a great buy!!! I did not realize this boy was around which was quite surprising with the frequency I was visiting the stores  it must have been a special/limited stock one  love it! I don't usually think of buying a gold boy (like it wasn't something I had on my list) but this one and there was one that I saw from ******** that I just love so much I can die...





Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning Boy!!


Thanks to you all for the love for my gold Boy! I had been searching for a gold bag I could wear casual - cocktails for a couple of years. I was soooo happy when I found him!  I wear this bag so often it's crazy!


presvy said:


> View attachment 3814666
> 
> Coco handle vs dessert
> I love them all[emoji7]


What a pretty bag in a pretty setting!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look so classic, elegant and beautiful!!


Thank you so much for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


Another day, another beautiful look, my friend.


----------



## riquita

Bibi25260 said:


> Very nice touches! And love everything else too, nice shots!


Thank you Bibi25260!


----------



## steffysstyle

In Milan today with my medium flap and Chanel flats.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


I love this whole look, just beautiful!!! And your bag is sooo special!!!


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> In Milan today with my medium flap and Chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 3815850


What a beautiful shot, you look fabulous


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


Beautiful as always bibi


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> What a beautiful shot, you look fabulous


Thank you so much!


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> 17B light gold/rose gold mini in action today on our way to Chanel... to welcome my 4th and final splurge from 17B (seriously - no more after this!!). My new rose gold clover brooch from 17B was in the photo too but totally hidden by my hair  total fail
> 
> View attachment 3792970


Beautiful outfit and bag - you look lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


 Perfectly posed w/ that posture as always girl! LOVE this look BEYOND words!!! Snap! "You got it goin' on girl!"   & I'm so honored to be twinsies with you on that pretty camellia brooch!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> In Milan today with my medium flap and Chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 3815850


Stunning like ALWAYSwhat a beautiful photo steffy


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> In Milan today with my medium flap and Chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 3815850


Absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> In Milan today with my medium flap and Chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 3815850


Beautiful everything!!


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> You're always so put together. You can be casual once in a while ...says me from the minority that live in casual clothes...lol  Hope you had a good weekend!
> 
> 
> Thanks! The color is exactly what drew me to it. It's unique but still neutral. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag! But I must say that I got distracted with the other pic. I thought it was a post card...Lol until I saw the emoji...lol!


Thank you my sweet friend ❤️❤️❤️  It's breathtaking... love the nature so much


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely background, beautiful Chanel and sparkling smile, my sweet friend!!!


Thanks my dearest love... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Omg that outdoor scenery!!! No wonder you always have a gorgeous smile on your face! Its been a while since I had a weekend like that!


Thanks my dearest van! Ohh if I can take this with me


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning like ALWAYSwhat a beautiful photo steffy



Thank you so much Kendie26 you are always such a supportive and kind TPF member! 



Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!!!


Thank you! 


Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything!!



Thank you


----------



## Vanana

More bags said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag - you look lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Valz

my two faves .. chanel mini & an iced cold latte


----------



## Kendie26

Valz said:


> my two faves .. chanel mini & an iced cold latte
> 
> View attachment 3816140


Ahhhhh....I'm completely in love with you mini & I'm very envious. You lucky LUCKY gal! That blue is killer FAB


----------



## chicnfab

Valz said:


> my two faves .. chanel mini & an iced cold latte
> 
> View attachment 3816140


Soooo beautiful


----------



## Vanana

Valz said:


> my two faves .. chanel mini & an iced cold latte
> 
> View attachment 3816140


Gorgeous blue  (fellow blue fan) and that background I love love love!!!!


----------



## gail13

Just got my nails done in a unicorn polish.


----------



## chicnfab

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3816188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my nails done in a unicorn polish.


The bag and nails ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


Ohhh my classic bibi!!! Such a nice to outfit with all your chanel goodies on ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## More bags

Bibi25260 said:


> Today Cuba flap (again) and first time with this camelia brooch and flat slingbacks. Forgot about this cardi which goes well with this brooch, gold thread in cardi doesn't show in pic.


Beautiful outfit Bibi25260!



steffysstyle said:


> In Milan today with my medium flap and Chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 3815850


Looking lovely steffysstyle!


----------



## steffysstyle

More bags said:


> Beautiful outfit Bibi25260!
> 
> 
> Looking lovely steffysstyle!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ManilaMama said:


> My 17B metallic pink mini in her first outing - going to a late night run at a newly-opened dessert/cocktails and coffee shop.
> 
> View attachment 3814223


really beautiful bag, the color is incredible on this one


----------



## beLLa <3

Waiting for an appt and admiring this beauty [emoji854] 

Reissue 226 Navy w/RHW

View attachment 3816831


----------



## March786

beLLa :heart: said:


> Waiting for an appt and admiring this beauty [emoji854]
> 
> Reissue 226 Navy w/RHW
> 
> View attachment 3816831


Beautiful shot and such a stunning colour reissue


----------



## Prettyn

beLLa :heart: said:


> Waiting for an appt and admiring this beauty [emoji854]
> 
> Reissue 226 Navy w/RHW
> 
> View attachment 3816831


Is it navy metalic? It's beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Another day, another beautiful look, my friend.


Aww thank you for the sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> I love this whole look, just beautiful!!! And your bag is sooo special!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always bibi


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Perfectly posed w/ that posture as always girl! LOVE this look BEYOND words!!! Snap! "You got it goin' on girl!"   & I'm so honored to be twinsies with you on that pretty camellia brooch!


Thank you so much for the super sweet words as always!! 
Didn't see this emoiji with bubble gum before 
Yay we're twinsies


----------



## Bibi25260

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3816188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my nails done in a unicorn polish.


Love the mani, perfect with the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my classic bibi!!! Such a nice to outfit with all your chanel goodies on ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

More bags said:


> Beautiful outfit Bibi25260!


Thank you!


----------



## TheAnaVega

Glitterbomb said:


> Metallic Iridescent Turquoise M/L Classic Flap...I think this bag looks best against black. Really makes it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800151
> 
> View attachment 3800147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800148



That color is absolutely stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Vanana said:


> Oooh love the long trench coat too!



Oh thank you! [emoji257]


----------



## paintmecrystal

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3816188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my nails done in a unicorn polish.


Perfect combo you got great a eye!  May i ask what brand is the nail polish?


----------



## cafecreme15

riquita said:


> Just a touch of Chanel from the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810083
> View attachment 3810085
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! Is your Evelyne bleu agate? If so, we are bag, necklace, and ballet flat twins haha


----------



## presvy

Casual Friday


----------



## Kendie26

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3816188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my nails done in a unicorn polish.


Extraordinarily pretty, pretty, VERY PRETTY dear Gail!


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3818381
> 
> Casual Friday


Chic alert~Rocking all your chanel so beautifully!


----------



## Sculli

with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## Christofle

Sculli said:


> with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3818869
> 
> 
> Happy weekend ladies!



Loving the pop of green with the floral sweater!


----------



## mia1103

Sculli said:


> with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3818869
> 
> 
> Happy weekend ladies!




Very cute!!!


----------



## Martini0317

I'm so in love with my lambskin boy, I even admire him when I'm on the subway


----------



## Sculli

mia1103 said:


> Very cute!!!





Christofle said:


> Loving the pop of green with the floral sweater!



Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## Tuned83

Sculli said:


> with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3818869
> 
> 
> Happy weekend ladies!


U have great style. Love ur quirky, cool choices Xx


----------



## deb68nc

Love the new Red this season! Wore her out first time today ...gosh that new leather scent is amazing !! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## s2_steph

Dark Red Lamb Rect Mini today! It always looks more red in pictures but it more of a burgandy red IRL. Love the soft squishy lambskin so much


----------



## topglamchic




----------



## Vanana

Sculli said:


> with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3818869
> 
> 
> Happy weekend ladies!


me like your closet full of pretty clothes... AND BAGS!!!


----------



## Steph5487

My new purchase out and about


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> My new purchase out and about


So nice!!  This bag is perfect with jeans but can also dress up elegantly!


----------



## Tuned83

Back in this bag. Can't believe I didn't like boy bags before. Now my fav! Pink socks for colour


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> So nice!!  This bag is perfect with jeans but can also dress up elegantly!


Thanks Vanana! This maybe my new favorite bag since it's so versitale. Im glad I took the plunge!


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> Thanks Vanana! This maybe my new favorite bag since it's so versitale. Im glad I took the plunge!


I'm glad too!!! More styling photos of this cool bag to drool over!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3818869
> 
> 
> Happy weekend ladies!


TOTAL LOVE of this pic/most awesome mod! Such a special green & dang i want your sweater!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze mini today.


----------



## steffysstyle

Getting ready for fall with this super cute, fluffy teddy coat!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel today


----------



## Nataliecluu

Long week at work but Chanel makes it all better. Almost as big as me but I still love it


----------



## March786

Sculli said:


> with my mini and got myself this cute sweater [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3818869
> 
> 
> Happy weekend ladies!


Looooooooooove your sweater, it makes me smile


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3819774
> View attachment 3819775


Ooooohhhhhhhhh love love , especially that beautiful sparkly piece


----------



## LucyMadrid

MrH said:


> This is what I got this ss16 collection so far but more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTCH]3308906[/ATTACH]


----------



## LucyMadrid

A birthday present


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3819162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new Red this season! Wore her out first time today ...gosh that new leather scent is amazing !! Thanks for letting me share!!


Just lovely


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3819774
> View attachment 3819775


Your mini bronze is just fab as you...


----------



## LucyMadrid

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3819162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new Red this season! Wore her out first time today ...gosh that new leather scent is amazing !! Thanks for letting me share!!



I must say I love these caviar bags without the stitching around the flap. They look much more elegant. Congratulations and enjoy your bag. It's really gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Saturday means I can dress for fun  
Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub 
Detail photos of the goodies included


----------



## love2learn

Steph5487 said:


> My new purchase out and about



This little looks great with jeans!  Very chic!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3819774
> View attachment 3819775



Always love seeing your bronze mini!! You look fabulous as always[emoji177].


----------



## love2learn

Nataliecluu said:


> Long week at work but Chanel makes it all better. Almost as big as me but I still love it



Gosh, you look so bright and beautiful!  Everything looks perfect together!


----------



## Pisces82

Out with this baby


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820177
> View attachment 3820178
> View attachment 3820181



Wow!!!  You look amazing!!!   Love those cute little shoes too [emoji177][emoji177].  That ring is such a fun piece of jewelry!  I didn't read your description of everything first and was scrolling looking at the pics.  I at first thought it was a little brooch so I was trying to make your picture bigger trying to figure out where the brooch was???   Makes since it's not a brooch, but a ring[emoji15].  Note to self--read first[emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Always love seeing your bronze mini!! You look fabulous as always[emoji177].





March786 said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhhh love love , especially that beautiful sparkly piece





chicnfab said:


> Your mini bronze is just fab as you...


Thank you so much, love2learn, March786 and chicnfab!!! You are all so kind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820177
> View attachment 3820178
> View attachment 3820181


You look beautiful!! This bag suits you so well and I love your skirt.


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820177
> View attachment 3820178
> View attachment 3820181


Love it van!! The sandals


----------



## Vanana

Pisces82 said:


> Out with this baby


Love the casual ensemble and a Chanel backpack is just too cool!!!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Wow!!!  You look amazing!!!   Love those cute little shoes too [emoji177][emoji177].  That ring is such a fun piece of jewelry!  I didn't read your description of everything first and was scrolling looking at the pics.  I at first thought it was a little brooch so I was trying to make your picture bigger trying to figure out where the brooch was???   Makes since it's not a brooch, but a ring[emoji15].  Note to self--read first[emoji23]


Hi L2L I would have so love a brooch in that ring's style! that would be perfect! I know they've done a brooch similar in style to this ring more of a vintage look and it's in gold hardware.  I love it and think it would have been a great idea if they had a matching brooch on this one!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Love it van!! The sandals


Thanks chicnfab! Those sandals were so fun and comfy. I bought them while at Madrid (that was a very productive trip I think I went with one suitcase and came back with 3 suitcases, 1 very well stretched travel tote, 1 backpack and even my handbag tote was stretched  In my defense it was a total of 3 countries visited


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful!! This bag suits you so well and I love your skirt.


Thanks D! I so love this bag! it's a bit loud perhaps but I really love the fun colors... and CANT resist! out of all my loot during the cruise season, this little guy was my absolute fave.  That skirt is very comfy and I'm thinking would look sooooo fab on you too!!! It was a conquest that was in my closet for over 10 years!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820177
> View attachment 3820178
> View attachment 3820181


What i wouldn't do for your sweet figure! I recall this being your favorite of 17C so it's nice to see her out & about. Totally top,skirt,sandals!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> What i wouldn't do for your sweet figure! I recall this being your favorite of 17C so it's nice to see her out & about. Totally top,skirt,sandals!


Hello dear K absolutely missed this bag as I've been trying to add it to my rotation but it's obviously not a work bag and it's been bad weather etc. so glad I was finally able to take this one out for a spin. It cheers me up


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> What i wouldn't do for your sweet figure! I recall this being your favorite of 17C so it's nice to see her out & about. Totally top,skirt,sandals!


Hello dear K absolutely missed this bag as I've been trying to add it to my rotation but it's obviously not a work bag and it's been bad weather etc. so glad I was finally able to take this one out for a spin. It cheers me up


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Kendie26

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My yellow mini and me in vacation in the Netherlands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820487
> View attachment 3820488


Adore the mini in yellow! You look beautiful...you ARE beautiful!!! Love the dress & shoes too


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Kendie26 said:


> Adore the mini in yellow! You look beautiful...you ARE beautiful!!! Love the dress & shoes too



Thank you!! I find myself buying clothes that go with my yellow mini lately [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## luvlux64

Out to lunch. Have a great Sunday, guys!


----------



## Pisces82

Vanana said:


> Love the casual ensemble and a Chanel backpack is just too cool!!!


Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally taking this red lady out!


----------



## topglamchic

Taking Trendy CC out...


----------



## March786

topglamchic said:


> Taking Trendy CC out...
> View attachment 3820775


Love this beautiful piece soooo pretty in pink


----------



## Doodles78

Going to a casual dinner... thinking of folks in Florida. Be safe.


----------



## Auvina15

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My yellow mini and me in vacation in the Netherlands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820487
> View attachment 3820488


Totally beautiful, everything!!!


----------



## Auvina15

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally taking this red lady out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820749


STUNNING!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820177
> View attachment 3820178
> View attachment 3820181


Wow!!! YOU NAILED IT!!!
Love love everything... and your top is darn cute and sexy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Pisces82 said:


> Out with this baby


Huge LOVE!!! Those jeans... oh my...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3819774
> View attachment 3819775


You look fabulous as ALWAYS, dearest friend!!! I missed this bronze piece, so pretty!!!


----------



## Elaria

On the way to dinner.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Elaria said:


> View attachment 3820911
> 
> On the way to dinner.



W[emoji7]O[emoji7]W


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous as ALWAYS, dearest friend!!! I missed this bronze piece, so pretty!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally taking this red lady out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820749


You look amazing and your bag is stunning!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Thanks chicnfab! Those sandals were so fun and comfy. I bought them while at Madrid (that was a very productive trip I think I went with one suitcase and came back with 3 suitcases, 1 very well stretched travel tote, 1 backpack and even my handbag tote was stretched  In my defense it was a total of 3 countries visited


Tell me abt it!


----------



## chicnfab

topglamchic said:


> Taking Trendy CC out...
> View attachment 3820775


what a beauty ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Elaria said:


> View attachment 3820911
> 
> On the way to dinner.


The colour is just so amazing ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My yellow mini and me in vacation in the Netherlands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820487
> View attachment 3820488


Beautiful you and beautiful bag!


----------



## chicnfab

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally taking this red lady out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820749


Stunning ❤️


----------



## Elaria

chicnfab said:


> The colour is just so amazing [emoji173]️



Thank you, I am so in love. It's even better in person. Feeling blessed. [emoji18][emoji4]


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks so much chicnfab!


chicnfab said:


> what a beauty ❤️


----------



## devilangel

So happy I sold my old Prada woc so that I can use my new Chanel woc! 
Just paired it with my casual look today to see if the all black woc and it looks like it is?


----------



## goldenfountain

Sunday Church outfit  

The Boy proudly and comfortably in my passenger seat. I think im loving and appreciating lambskin more and more!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

At my friend's wedding!


----------



## devilangel

devilangel said:


> So happy I sold my old Prada woc so that I can use my new Chanel woc!
> Just paired it with my casual look today to see if the all black woc and it looks like it is?



I meant to see if it matches lol man I suck in typing on the phone


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3821049
> 
> 
> Sunday Church outfit
> 
> The Boy proudly and comfortably in my passenger seat. I think im loving and appreciating lambskin more and more!
> 
> View attachment 3821050


So elegant, classic, timeless....just LOVE it all & so glad you are appreciating your beautiful lambskin (my fave)more!


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> At my friend's wedding!
> View attachment 3821064
> 
> View attachment 3821065


Looking gorgeous in that pretty dress my dear


----------



## Kendie26

devilangel said:


> So happy I sold my old Prada woc so that I can use my new Chanel woc!
> Just paired it with my casual look today to see if the all black woc and it looks like it is?


This is such a sweet pic of you!! Love it I also have a so Black WOC that i adore...you can wear this baby with anything!


----------



## Kendie26

topglamchic said:


> Taking Trendy CC out...
> View attachment 3820775


Way, way, WAY too pretty & spectacular for words! If i met you in person i might have to steal this one from you my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Elaria said:


> View attachment 3820911
> 
> On the way to dinner.


My fave bag of the season....will never tire of seeing this Gabrielle in this color....lights out PHENOMENAL!


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally taking this red lady out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820749


I'm sorry I'm so rude hogging the thread right now but DANG GIRL....you look HOT....what a totally chic, unique, pretty outfit/mod!! Get that red girl out is right! BRAVO!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> Looking gorgeous in that pretty dress my dear



Thank you so much!!


----------



## devilangel

Kendie26 said:


> This is such a sweet pic of you!! Love it I also have a so Black WOC that i adore...you can wear this baby with anything!



Thank you! 
But do you find that the black chain gets a little flashy under the light? That's why I wasn't sure if it will look good with casual outfit although black should theoretically go with anything. But the shine makes it very dressy


----------



## frivofrugalista

Auvina15 said:


> STUNNING!!!


[emoji7]thank you[emoji170]


Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing and your bag is stunning!!!


Thanks Dextersmom[emoji170][emoji170]


chicnfab said:


> Stunning [emoji173]️


Thank you[emoji170]


Kendie26 said:


> I'm sorry I'm so rude hogging the thread right now but DANG GIRL....you look HOT....what a totally chic, unique, pretty outfit/mod!! Get that red girl out is right! BRAVO!



Lol you are hilarious Kendie, making me blush but that you[emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## frivofrugalista

HeartMyMJs said:


> At my friend's wedding!
> View attachment 3821064
> 
> View attachment 3821065



I absolutely love you outfit and the perfect bag to compliment...classy![emoji170]


----------



## steffysstyle

All black!


----------



## TheAnaVega

steffysstyle said:


> All black!
> 
> View attachment 3821333



Amazing! I absolutely love this !


----------



## Kendie26

devilangel said:


> Thank you!
> But do you find that the black chain gets a little flashy under the light? That's why I wasn't sure if it will look good with casual outfit although black should theoretically go with anything. But the shine makes it very dressy



I absolutely [emoji173]️love [emoji173]️ the So Black hardware on my black chevron WOC! I often wear it with both casual & professional work clothing & don't think it's "too dressy"... but that's just little ole me[emoji847]I loved the hardware so much when I got it, I took pics of just the chain....


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> All black!
> 
> View attachment 3821333


 You ALWAYS look stupendous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frivofrugalista said:


> I absolutely love you outfit and the perfect bag to compliment...classy![emoji170]



Thank you!!!  Hope you're well!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!!  Hope you're well!!



I'm good[emoji4]


----------



## riquita

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! Is your Evelyne bleu agate? If so, we are bag, necklace, and ballet flat twins haha


Hi cafecreme! My Evelyne is actually Etain. Hermes colors are so magical, isn't it? It always looks like different colors in different lighting. Happy to be bag and ballet flat twins with you! It's a pleasure!


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> All black!
> 
> View attachment 3821333


Stunning and so elegant ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## FashionConfidential

View attachment 3822305


Vanana said:


> OMG!!!! That is a gorgeous green bag and with shiny ruthenium too!!! (why don't they do this hardware more? I really love it!!!).  You have such great taste that lambskin just makes you want to reach out and pet it.   I am super curious about that dress. YOu look so nice and it's very special  I love things that are a bit more interesting/unusual and this dress is totally my cup of tea too
> 
> I hope you guys had a wonderful trip and that DH had a great birthday!  Happy anniversary too!!!!!


----------



## FashionConfidential




----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3819593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in this bag. Can't believe I didn't like boy bags before. Now my fav! Pink socks for colour


Gorgeous Boy! Love the studs details on your sweater and nice touch of color


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3819774
> View attachment 3819775


So in love with this bronze mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and poppy red  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - had run dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820177
> View attachment 3820178
> View attachment 3820181


Love your entire outfit and bag of course!


----------



## -S-

This little lady has had a clean


----------



## Bibi25260

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My yellow mini and me in vacation in the Netherlands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820487
> View attachment 3820488


Gorgeous look! Hope you're now in a wamer country because the weather here in the Netherlands is a bit chilly...


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> At my friend's wedding!
> View attachment 3821064
> 
> View attachment 3821065


Your timeless beautiful bag goes perfect with your beautiful dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I absolutely [emoji173]️love [emoji173]️ the So Black hardware on my black chevron WOC! I often wear it with both casual & professional work clothing & don't think it's "too dressy"... but that's just little ole me[emoji847]I loved the hardware so much when I got it, I took pics of just the chain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821474


Share the love for the hardware, nice shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sorry again the Cuba flap, excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## suziez

FashionConfidential said:


> View attachment 3822337
> View attachment 3822338
> View attachment 3822339


This is a great, well thought out collection.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

-S- said:


> View attachment 3822378
> 
> This little lady has had a clean


that's adorable. did you customize it with an initial or is that just a watermark?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous look! Hope you're now in a wamer country because the weather here in the Netherlands is a bit chilly...



Thank you, back in the NY area now!  It's going between cold and hot here, hot today [emoji28]

It was a little chilly when I was in your country!  I had to stop in a few stores to buy some sweaters for my sundresses lol!! It was high 60s to mid 70s whole trip, perfect weather but I packed wrong!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel today


I love your photos! Beautiful shots all!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3819774
> View attachment 3819775


Wow you look gorgeous as always my dearest beautiful friend!! ( Sad I've missed this until today since I've gotten crazy busier suddenly for messy 2 weeks..) WOW REALLY Love your edgy bronze mini on you and that beautiful diamond bracelet on youll!!  Wow that beauty inspires me a lots more since I got back into jewelry again lately and waiting for new packages will arrive soon...hopefully this week....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3810091
> 
> 
> Good morning 31/8/2017


Wow what a luxe Burgundy Reissue!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Reissue 226 [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809781


I've missed your post my friend!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your reissue!!! Look so edgy in Ruthenium HW and great for daily!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Hehehe DM'ed you


Sorry for such my delayed reply Vanana!!! My kid got sick for 2 wks right after school started for 2 wks ago...sigh!!  But all is well now and finally could come back here today....Thanks for your PM!  I finally could check it today! What a fun lighting!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So in love with this bronze mini!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow you look gorgeous as always my dearest beautiful friend!! ( Sad I've missed this until today since I've gotten crazy busier suddenly for messy 2 weeks..) WOW REALLY Love your edgy bronze mini on you and that beautiful diamond bracelet on youll!!  Wow that beauty inspires me a lots more since I got back into jewelry again lately and waiting for new packages will arrive soon...hopefully this week....


Thank you, my sweet friend!!  How exciting that you have new bling on the way!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


Beautiful Chanel and beautiful you, my dear shopgirl!!  I am sorry to hear that your DD was not well and glad that she (and you) are on the mend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend!!  How exciting that you have new bling on the way!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Chanel and beautiful you, my dear shopgirl!!  I am sorry to hear that your DD was not well and glad that she (and you) are on the mend.



You're always soooo sweet and beautiful lady inside & outside both  Thank you so much my darling gorgeous friend


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Sorry again the Cuba flap, excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3822380


We don't mind the mirror... I/we love to see your beautiful bag and ootd


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


good thing kids are doing ok now.. but I must say the gorgeous nails and the shoes are stunning along with chanel flap...and of course my beautiful lady..


----------



## chicnfab

-S- said:


> View attachment 3822378
> 
> This little lady has had a clean


She's a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> All black!
> 
> View attachment 3821333


Loving your ootd along with your beautiful mini ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3821049
> 
> 
> Sunday Church outfit
> 
> The Boy proudly and comfortably in my passenger seat. I think im loving and appreciating lambskin more and more!
> 
> View attachment 3821050


Yes lambskin is beautiful... your outfit is gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

HeartMyMJs said:


> At my friend's wedding!
> View attachment 3821064
> 
> View attachment 3821065


Wow dear!! You're so stunning ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> good thing kids are doing ok now.. but I must say the gorgeous nails and the shoes are stunning along with chanel flap...and of course my beautiful lady..


Thank you dollYou're such a sweet heart and a pretty princess  Yeah...kids things always comes first and I felt so relieved everything back to normal now


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new Act 2 Metallic Black Calfskin Big Bang Flap.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Act 2 Metallic Black Calfskin Big Bang Flap.
> View attachment 3822761


WOW!!  I didn't know you've got such a fun bag from act 2!! I must totally missed your post of new beauty!! Congrats my beautiful friend!! You look great!!! look so chic and adorable!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire outfit and bag of course!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Sorry again the Cuba flap, excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 3822380





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Act 2 Metallic Black Calfskin Big Bang Flap.
> View attachment 3822761


Love you both sweetest Mod Queens! Bibi dearest, i NEVER see your so-called dirty mirror.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I've missed your post my friend!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your reissue!!! Look so edgy in Ruthenium HW and great for daily!!


Thanks darling & welcome back again. Sorry your child was sick but hopefully fine now. Can't wait to see your "new packages"& I always adore your posts/emoji's/pics....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Your timeless beautiful bag goes perfect with your beautiful dress!



Thank you!!  You're so sweet!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chicnfab said:


> Wow dear!! You're so stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Valz

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh....I'm completely in love with you mini & I'm very envious. You lucky LUCKY gal! That blue is killer FAB


Thank you!! This was my luckiest find!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


Lovely photos as always! Glad DD is all better. Hate it when the young ones feel sick.  
The classic caviar ml is definitely one of the best  "grab to go" for sure


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW!!  I didn't know you've got such a fun bag from act 2!! I must totally missed your post of new beauty!! Congrats my beautiful friend!! You look great!!! look so chic and adorable!!!!!


Thank you, my friend.  I brought this bag home last week.  I was looking for a functional black bag with SHW and it was between this one and an Evelyne (already have 2 and love them).  When I saw this one I fell in love with it and love how roomy, lightweight and smooshy it is.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love you both sweetest Mod Queens! Bibi dearest, i NEVER see your so-called dirty mirror.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


Lovely photos as always! Glad DD is all better. Hate it when the young ones feel sick.  
The classic caviar ml is definitely one of the best  "grab to go" for sure


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


Lovely photos as always! Glad DD is all better. Hate it when the young ones feel sick.  
The classic caviar ml is definitely one of the best  "grab to go" for sure


----------



## -S-

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that's adorable. did you customize it with an initial or is that just a watermark?


Oh, that's just a watermark


----------



## -S-

chicnfab said:


> She's a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks! A really old beauty, early serial number so probably from mid 80's


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Lovely photos as always! Glad DD is all better. Hate it when the young ones feel sick.
> The classic caviar ml is definitely one of the best  "grab to go" for sure


Thank you my sweet friend @Vanana  Yeah It's harder to see kids being sick than my own sickness...
So thankful we have PF where we can share and enjoy each other some fun & relaxed moments with our love of Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.  I brought this bag home last week.  I was looking for a functional black bag with SHW and it was between this one and an Evelyne (already have 2 and love them).  When I saw this one I fell in love with it and love how roomy, lightweight and smooshy it is.



Wow I am sooo happy my beautiful friend! We're another twines on H Evelyne too ~!!  ( I own 2 in PM size - Blue Electric & Black Noir ) I agree your new tote must be more functional and luxe than them!  How cute you aresounds so adorable "smoothy"  Yes that's more comfortable to wear. You wear so nicely casual chic style and i love it on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks darling & welcome back again. Sorry your child was sick but hopefully fine now. Can't wait to see your "new packages"& I always adore your posts/emoji's/pics....


Thank you thank you! you're soooo sweet as always Kendie Yes I am so relieved she's recovered completely and healthy now and back to school on Monday 
Ahaha...yeah another dangerous obsession began...


----------



## SashaJustine

Taking my new Mini out for the first time...


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow I am sooo happy my beautiful friend! We're another twines on H Evelyne too ~!!  ( I own 2 in PM size - Blue Electric & Black Noir ) I agree your new tote must be more functional and luxe than them!  How cute you aresounds so adorable "smoothy"  Yes that's more comfortable to wear. You wear so nicely casual chic style and i love it on you!!


Thank you again, my dear shopgirl.  I'm not surprised we are twins with the Evelyne's - I also have 2 PM's (Rouge Tomate and Gold) as well as 2 mini TPMs (Bougainvillea and Bleu Zanzibar).  I still might need a PM in Black at some point...


----------



## elinda

love2learn said:


> This color is TDF!! Stunning!!  I'm sorry your CF has been sitting so long though[emoji17].  Is it too big for your needs or wrong color?


Thanks!!
The CF was my first Chanel bag so I went all classic: medium black lambskin with GH... I'm a SAHM for the last 5 years so I find it "too much" for daily casual use, but too big and stiff for the (rare) night out...


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you thank you! you're soooo sweet as always Kendie Yes I am so relieved she's recovered completely and healthy now and back to school on Monday
> Ahaha...yeah another dangerous obsession began...


You totally crack me up laughing w/ that last emoji sweatdrop! Hmm"another dangerous obsession?" ...this sounds like MAYBE it's not Chanel?!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you again, my dear shopgirl.  I'm not surprised we are twins with the Evelyne's - I also have 2 PM's (Rouge Tomate and Gold) as well as 2 mini TPMs (Bougainvillea and Bleu Zanzibar).  I still might need a PM in Black at some point...


WOW YAY Happy dance to another favorite twines with you my beautiful friend!!!
I love TPM size too that is so cute like a mini in H  You have such wonderful colored PM and collection!!  ( mine is Taurillon Clemence Amazone / Bleu Hydra..) my next wishlist is Rouge Casaque in TPM size which seems harder to come in that size....oh well  Oh sorry we thread-jack by H topic 
I hope you have a lovely evening my beautiful friend, Love you


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Act 2 Metallic Black Calfskin Big Bang Flap.
> View attachment 3822761


Looks so lovely, sweetest DM!!! Your new bag is a beauty and I love love love your skirt!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You totally crack me up laughing w/ that last emoji sweatdrop! Hmm"another dangerous obsession?" ...this sounds like MAYBE it's not Chanel?!


Ahaha you know me....  of course I've been loyal to Chanel for years but now my interest goes to....some time to play with some jewelry doesn't count as cheating, I guess....


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


Such a gorgeous classic piece!!! Very beautiful shots!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Such a gorgeous classic piece!!! Very beautiful shots!!!


 thank you dear @Auvina15


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahaha you know me....  of course I've been loyal to Chanel for years but now my interest goes to....some time to play with some jewelry doesn't count as cheating, I guess....


Oh nice! Dying to see it as you have beyond exquisite taste!! But darn i was thinking MAYBE you'd be joining me on a little Celine "hiatus!"


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Oh nice! Dying to see it as you have beyond exquisite taste!! But darn i was thinking MAYBE you'd be joining me on a little Celine "hiatus!"


LOL "hiatus" !! You're sooo fun and cute!!! Ohhh I did not know and wanna see your Celine as well


----------



## by_nina

Bought this gorgeous boy today


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Lovely gorgeous day with my ML ❤️


----------



## tootsieroll918

I love having Chanel as my co-pilot!   LOL


----------



## Chanel923

W


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely gorgeous day with my ML ❤️
> View attachment 3823707


Love the view and bag.


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing very casual for errands today, backpack and sneakers!!!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

by_nina said:


> Bought this gorgeous boy today
> View attachment 3823677



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] It's so gorgeous! Do you mind sharing the style code please? Thank you!


----------



## by_nina

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] It's so gorgeous! Do you mind sharing the style code please? Thank you!


Sure!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

by_nina said:


> Bought this gorgeous boy today
> View attachment 3823677





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely gorgeous day with my ML [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3823707





tootsieroll918 said:


> I love having Chanel as my co-pilot!   LOL





Auvina15 said:


> Wearing very casual for errands today, backpack and sneakers!!!
> 
> View attachment 3823789
> 
> View attachment 3823790



All lovely!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looks so lovely, sweetest DM!!! Your new bag is a beauty and I love love love your skirt!!!



Thank you so much, my sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW YAY Happy dance to another favorite twines with you my beautiful friend!!!
> I love TPM size too that is so cute like a mini in H  You have such wonderful colored PM and collection!!  ( mine is Taurillon Clemence Amazone / Bleu Hydra..) my next wishlist is Rouge Casaque in TPM size which seems harder to come in that size....oh well  Oh sorry we thread-jack by H topic
> I hope you have a lovely evening my beautiful friend, Love you


Bleu Hydra sounds dreamy and I also love your wishlist.   You have exquisite taste in everything, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing very casual for errands today, backpack and sneakers!!!
> 
> View attachment 3823789
> 
> View attachment 3823790


Hello, my sweet friend!! You look simply adorable and so chic today.  I love your backpack, sneaks and your H bracelet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my Big Bang Flap.  I promise not to to post this bag everyday.....I just really love it.   Also, I took a pic of what I have inside, though it could definitely hold more.


----------



## OsloChic

Going for a ride with my jumbo today[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## clevercat

On our way to a meeting this morning, Anniversary 227. I love everything about this bag


----------



## -S-

SashaJustine said:


> Taking my new Mini out for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823416


Love the color  I'm a big fan of nude neutral beige tones! Kickass shoes too


----------



## -S-

OsloChic said:


> Going for a ride with my jumbo today[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823973


Fellow norwegian! Hope there's no rain in Oslo, it's pouring down here in Molde so no Chanel for me today


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> On our way to a meeting this morning, Anniversary 227. I love everything about this bag
> View attachment 3824018


So agree w/ you dear clevercat! It is THE perfect bag (i have same just in 226) I absolutely LOVE this pic...it's an amazing perfect still-life that could be hanging in a museum !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Big Bang Flap.  I promise not to to post this bag everyday.....I just really love it.   Also, I took a pic of what I have inside, though it could definitely hold more.
> View attachment 3823880
> View attachment 3823881
> View attachment 3823882


I so LOVE you in all white DM! Absolutely ethereal & most beautiful! So glad you are loving your newest babe & love seeing what's inside. Also love seeing your jean jacket w/ cc brooch.....literally the other day i put 1 on my jean jacket as I'm weeding through fall clothes


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> Bought this gorgeous boy today
> View attachment 3823677


Your Boy is a hottie...love the color combo & it looks fantastic on you...Biggest Congrats!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally my little relaxed Chanel moment today…. Sorry I must have missed many beautiful ladies posts again...what did I miss!??I couldn’t come back here sooner since my kids got sick right after school started 2 weeks ago….!  Now all is well and back to normal after my sleepless cares for my DD  And as you know Chanel is always fun healing for us...
> Thanks for letting me share - Here is my “grab to go” M/L...
> Hope Chanel lovelies friends and ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful week
> View attachment 3822464
> 
> View attachment 3822470


Glad your kids are ok now.
Your classic beauty looks perfect with those gorgeous rock studs shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> We don't mind the mirror... I/we love to see your beautiful bag and ootd


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Love you both sweetest Mod Queens! Bibi dearest, i NEVER see your so-called dirty mirror.


Glad you don't see it  but thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Big Bang Flap.  I promise not to to post this bag everyday.....I just really love it.   Also, I took a pic of what I have inside, though it could definitely hold more.
> View attachment 3823880
> View attachment 3823881
> View attachment 3823882


Oh love your all white summer outfit, sandals and bag of course!


----------



## SashaJustine

Thank you!! 


-S- said:


> Love the color  I'm a big fan of nude neutral beige tones! Kickass shoes too


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> Your Boy is a hottie...love the color combo & it looks fantastic on you...Biggest Congrats!!


Thank you so much Kendie26!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Big Bang Flap.  I promise not to to post this bag everyday.....I just really love it.   Also, I took a pic of what I have inside, though it could definitely hold more.
> View attachment 3823880
> View attachment 3823881
> View attachment 3823882


My dearest friend I don't mind to see your beautiful bag everyday.,
And loving your outfit as always, dressy casual vibe.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Big Bang Flap.  I promise not to to post this bag everyday.....I just really love it.   Also, I took a pic of what I have inside, though it could definitely hold more.
> View attachment 3823880
> View attachment 3823881
> View attachment 3823882


I LOVE LOVE to see your beautiful mod shots everyday my beautiful lady It lift my day up and I am just sooooo happy you back and love to see you're enjoying your gorgeous Chanel every day and ohhh that new cute smooshy bagI hope you have a lovely day today my darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Glad your kids are ok now.
> Your classic beauty looks perfect with those gorgeous rock studs shoes!


Hi my sweet friend Bibi  Thank you thank you so much! Yes been pretty bad for a week and I've been really worried and sleepless for days for taking care of her but so relieved she recovered well and back to healthy life now  that is the first things to come.
Now I could have some relaxed time back...
Oh you noticed my shoes... yea one of my favorite especially kitten heels version is comfy while high heel version is little uncomfortable for hours...
I hope you have a wonderful day dear friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

clevercat said:


> On our way to a meeting this morning, Anniversary 227. I love everything about this bag
> View attachment 3824018



Beautiful!!  Reissue is such a great bag!  Its been my favorite ( 225 size ) Your RHW look edgy and great for daily too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

OsloChic said:


> Going for a ride with my jumbo today[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823973


Cool!! I hope you enjoy your ride with your beauty!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing very casual for errands today, backpack and sneakers!!!
> 
> View attachment 3823789
> 
> View attachment 3823790


What a fun style!!! Nice casual chic


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tootsieroll918 said:


> I love having Chanel as my co-pilot!   LOL


Beautiful tote!!!  The best co-pilot for sure!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely gorgeous day with my ML ❤️
> View attachment 3823707


Perfect view!! Love Chanel in Central park


----------



## shopgirl4cc

by_nina said:


> Bought this gorgeous boy today
> View attachment 3823677


Beautiful shade of Grey!!!  you wear your beautiful boy so well - I LOVE the contrast on black


----------



## Luccibag

My large boy..


----------



## by_nina

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shade of Grey!!!  you wear your beautiful boy so well - I LOVE the contrast on black


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh love your all white summer outfit, sandals and bag of course!





Kendie26 said:


> I so LOVE you in all white DM! Absolutely ethereal & most beautiful! So glad you are loving your newest babe & love seeing what's inside. Also love seeing your jean jacket w/ cc brooch.....literally the other day i put 1 on my jean jacket as I'm weeding through fall clothes





chicnfab said:


> My dearest friend I don't mind to see your beautiful bag everyday.,
> And loving your outfit as always, dressy casual vibe.. ❤️❤️❤️





shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE LOVE to see your beautiful mod shots everyday my beautiful lady It lift my day up and I am just sooooo happy you back and love to see you're enjoying your gorgeous Chanel every day and ohhh that new cute smooshy bagI hope you have a lovely day today my darling friend


My darling friends, thank you so much for your kind words!!!  Wishing you all a lovely day!!


----------



## OsloChic

-S- said:


> Fellow norwegian! Hope there's no rain in Oslo, it's pouring down here in Molde so no Chanel for me today



Hi there! Nope, no rain in Oslo today(finally!!) so perfect Chanel weather[emoji108]


----------



## deb68nc

Out to dinner with my new red medium flap!! Love this bag !!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my sweet friend!! You look simply adorable and so chic today.  I love your backpack, sneaks and your H bracelet.


Thanks so much my loveliest friend for your sweetest comments!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Big Bang Flap.  I promise not to to post this bag everyday.....I just really love it.   Also, I took a pic of what I have inside, though it could definitely hold more.
> View attachment 3823880
> View attachment 3823881
> View attachment 3823882


Another day... another fabulous look, my friend!!! Love the entire look esp that jean jacket with a bling brooch, GORGEOUSNESS!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3824232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my new red medium flap!! Love this bag !!


Love it!! This season red is such a killer!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Luccibag said:


> My large boy..


Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun style!!! Nice casual chic


Thanks so much my lovely friend!!!


----------



## Chanel923

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3824232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my new red medium flap!! Love this bag !!


Love the sexy red on the bag and skirt.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Natural history museum in LA 

The dinosaur exhibits were amazing!


----------



## VernisCerise

Taking this baby to breathe, 4th day without power


----------



## Chanel923

VernisCerise said:


> Taking this baby to breathe, 4th day without power
> View attachment 3824307


So pretty everything


----------



## Auvina15

VernisCerise said:


> Taking this baby to breathe, 4th day without power
> View attachment 3824307


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos 
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## VernisCerise

Chanel923 said:


> So pretty everything





Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Chanel923

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of zmy wearing new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


You're  totally killing it with this bag!  Love the action shots.  Lol, many of us here, seek out our kids to help with action shots ... because most DH gets annoyed with us and bags.


----------



## Auvina15

Chanel923 said:


> You're  totally killing it with this bag!  Love the action shots.  Lol, many of us here, seek out our kids to help with action shots ... because most DH gets annoyed with us and bags.


Thanks my dear friend, you're so sweet!!!Lucky me...my daughter loves taking pictures and those kind of things!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Another day... another fabulous look, my friend!!! Love the entire look esp that jean jacket with a bling brooch, GORGEOUSNESS!!!!


Thank you so much, my friend!!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


Love how casual chic it looks on you!! Daughter took great photos!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


You look so perfect with this bag, my friend!!   It was made for you!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Love how casual chic it looks on you!! Daughter took great photos!!!





Dextersmom said:


> You look so perfect with this bag, my friend!!   It was made for you!


Thank you so much my loveliest friends for your super kind comments!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


   Girl-you rule!! OMG THANKS BIGTIME for doing this for us!!! You even did THREE outfit changes...it's like a true tPF Fashion show....Karl would be so flipping PROUD of you!! Heck, he's probably called you already to ask you to walk the next runway show!!! You look PHENOMENAL....really LOVE it SO MUCH on you!!! Definitely 1 of my many favorites of yours! Big love to you


----------



## fanmiu

Thanks for letting me share my green coco handle in action, also my mom used my burgundy coco handle too.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Girl-you rule!! OMG THANKS BIGTIME for doing this for us!!! You even did THREE outfit changes...it's like a true tPF Fashion show....Karl would be so flipping PROUD of you!! Heck, he's probably called you already to ask you to walk the next runway show!!! You look PHENOMENAL....really LOVE it SO MUCH on you!!! Definitely 1 of my many favorites of yours! Big love to you


Hahahaha Kendie my dearest, you made me laugh so hard .... how sweet of you... I really adore you  Thanks so much my lovely!!!!


----------



## Mosman

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3824232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my new red medium flap!! Love this bag !!


I wish my country ordered this colour, you are so lucky to own this bag.
You look amazing!!!


----------



## Holliwood

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos [emoji38][emoji813]
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


MOD shots like a superstar! Beautiful pics!


----------



## -S-

VernisCerise said:


> Taking this baby to breathe, 4th day without power
> View attachment 3824307


That's just gorgeous


----------



## presvy

Happy friday with my [emoji767][emoji767]Handle


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


Dear friend @Auvina15  Beautiful mod shots!!Perfectly cool and edgy on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

presvy said:


> View attachment 3824995
> View attachment 3824996
> 
> Happy friday with my [emoji767][emoji767]Handle


@presvy  Look so pretty, yummy lambskin & desert!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fanmiu said:


> Thanks for letting me share my green coco handle in action, also my mom used my burgundy coco handle too.
> 
> View attachment 3824747
> 
> View attachment 3824748
> 
> View attachment 3824749


@fanmiu LOVE that unique and gorgeous green on coco!!  May I ask which season and size your green coco?


----------



## Toronto24

luvlux64 said:


> View attachment 3820627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to lunch. Have a great Sunday, guys!



Gotta love East Side! [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

fanmiu said:


> Thanks for letting me share my green coco handle in action, also my mom used my burgundy coco handle too.
> 
> View attachment 3824747
> 
> View attachment 3824748
> 
> View attachment 3824749



Love this bag and that burgundy color is amazing


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear friend @Auvina15  Beautiful mod shots!!Perfectly cool and edgy on you!!





Holliwood said:


> MOD shots like a superstar! Beautiful pics!


Thank you so much my dear friends!!! You both are sooo sweet!!!


----------



## Auvina15

fanmiu said:


> Thanks for letting me share my green coco handle in action, also my mom used my burgundy coco handle too.
> 
> View attachment 3824747
> 
> View attachment 3824748
> 
> View attachment 3824749


Both bags are stunning!!! The green one is TDF, seriously!!!


----------



## Auvina15

presvy said:


> View attachment 3824995
> View attachment 3824996
> 
> Happy friday with my [emoji767][emoji767]Handle


Very beautiful shots!!! The coco with chevron is so classic and classy, love it!!!


----------



## Chanel923

presvy said:


> View attachment 3824995
> View attachment 3824996
> 
> Happy friday with my [emoji767][emoji767]Handle


What a beautiful action shot and bag.


----------



## fanmiu

shopgirl4cc said:


> @fanmiu LOVE that unique and gorgeous green on coco!!  May I ask which season and size your green coco?



Hi there, it is from the 17S summer or spring collection. I have the small size. It is very difficult to find, The only way I can get it is getting it as a second hand.


----------



## s2_steph

Waiting for a haircut with my boy


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3824995
> View attachment 3824996
> 
> Happy friday with my [emoji767][emoji767]Handle


Biggest LOVE to you on this amazing pic of you & coco perched next to you on chair...you 2 were meant for each other!! Great pic of her w/ dessert too!


----------



## Tuned83

Love this bag! Heading out with DH and monster for lunch at a friend's. Long drive in good company.


----------



## Vanana

fanmiu said:


> Thanks for letting me share my green coco handle in action, also my mom used my burgundy coco handle too.
> 
> View attachment 3824747
> 
> View attachment 3824748
> 
> View attachment 3824749


The mom and daughter coco photos are too sweet


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3825964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! Heading out with DH and monster for lunch at a friend's. Long drive in good company.



So sleek and sexy! How's the baby?


----------



## Steph5487

Taking my CF to a wedding tonight!


----------



## Dextersmom

Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.


----------



## Tahoe10

Enjoying my manicure with my WOC


----------



## Tuned83

kkfiregirl said:


> So sleek and sexy! How's the baby?


She's very well thanks for asking! Hope your little one is well to Xx


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239



You look fabulous in this red - it complements your skin tone well.


----------



## Prada Prince

Post lunch with my XL Boy...


----------



## OsloChic

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3825964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! Heading out with DH and monster for lunch at a friend's. Long drive in good company.



This is the coolest Chanel bag I've seen in a long time! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats on scoring it, that must've been quite a challenge?


----------



## S44MHY

Date night xx


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239


Beautiful


----------



## Vanana

Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239


YAY that skirt looks so great on you!!! totally your style! I love that you wore it with low ankle booties (thanks for the inspiration back!  )  So love the 17B red mini! I think it's my most used mini now! (funny.... of all my mini's I think the black caviar gets the least wear  One would think the opposite  )


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl
> View attachment 3826445


Oooohhhhh I just love this outfit Vanana - so quirky, especially the tshirt it's made me smile
And not forgetting the stunning chanel


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhh I just love this outfit Vanana - so quirky, especially the tshirt it's made me smile
> And not forgetting the stunning chanel


haha thank you! Weekend is for fun outfits


----------



## LGW

The other day at the Gabrielle pop up store.....
Chanel boots, Chanel jacket and Chanel mini square just seen


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239


I adore this whole look, DM!!! Yes... that skirt ... and your red piece is the gem!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl
> View attachment 3826445


So cute and chic, V.!!! Totally love it!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239


Love the sexy red mini and flirty skirt.  It goes so well together.  Looking hot in this pic my dear DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love the sexy red mini and flirty skirt.  It goes so well together.  Looking hot in this pic my dear DM





kkfiregirl said:


> You look fabulous in this red - it complements your skin tone well.





March786 said:


> Beautiful





Vanana said:


> YAY that skirt looks so great on you!!! totally your style! I love that you wore it with low ankle booties (thanks for the inspiration back!  )  So love the 17B red mini! I think it's my most used mini now! (funny.... of all my mini's I think the black caviar gets the least wear  One would think the opposite  )





Auvina15 said:


> I adore this whole look, DM!!! Yes... that skirt ... and your red piece is the gem!!!


You are all so kind!!  Thank you! Wishing you all a beautiful weekend.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Vanana said:


> Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl
> View attachment 3826445



Off-duty chic - I love it! Oh, and I would like to borrow that t-shirt, please. Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl
> View attachment 3826445


Such a cute look and your blue mini is so fun.  Blue will more than likely be the next bag for me, though I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive and my lovely SA and I (though I keep pestering her) can't find a pic of it anywhere (M/L iridescent navy calfskin with shw, in case you were wondering)!!  The torture, the anticipation...


----------



## Dextersmom

LGW said:


> View attachment 3826509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day at the Gabrielle pop up store.....
> Chanel boots, Chanel jacket and Chanel mini square just seen


Such an awesome shot!!!


----------



## devilangel

One week into using my woc and today had a chance to try it with a more girly outfit


----------



## Tuned83

OsloChic said:


> This is the coolest Chanel bag I've seen in a long time! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats on scoring it, that must've been quite a challenge?


Thank you, it's one of my favourites but doesn't get used much cos of the lamb and rain here in london. It wasn't too difficult getting one, we tend to get stuff later than in the US. I went down to the boutique a couple of times expressed an interest and the SA called me when it arrived. The mad dash to the store after work was funny though. Thanks again!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Some mod shots of me wearing my new Gabrielle today. My daughter got too excited so she took quite a few photos
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3824625
> View attachment 3824626
> 
> View attachment 3824641
> 
> View attachment 3824627
> View attachment 3824628
> View attachment 3824629
> View attachment 3824631


She did great: gorgeous shots with a stunning Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3825964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! Heading out with DH and monster for lunch at a friend's. Long drive in good company.


Indeed good company: stunning bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239


You look so stunning, love everything everything!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl
> View attachment 3826445


What a fun outfit, perfect mix of classic with casual, love the tee!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> View attachment 3826509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day at the Gabrielle pop up store.....
> Chanel boots, Chanel jacket and Chanel mini square just seen


Soo classy and chic! Love the shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

This mini came home with me last friday.
Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3825964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! Heading out with DH and monster for lunch at a friend's. Long drive in good company.


Too beautiful for words....just so lush & I love your ring set  Hope "monster" was good


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for brunch with my red mini....also wearing a new A.l.C. flirty wrap skirt I picked up that @Vanana inspired me to find after her darling mod shot with a similar style.  Thanks, my friend.  I am on a skirt kick now and have acquired a few fun ones.
> View attachment 3826238
> View attachment 3826239





Vanana said:


> Lamb square mini w/SHW and Karl Tee today.  Tried to stand like Karl
> View attachment 3826445





Bibi25260 said:


> This mini came home with me last friday.
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3826843


Cheers to 3 mod queens!
@Dextersmom  Cute skirt indeed DM (that darn Vanana)but hey, i want ALL of your skirts...you know it!
@Vanana you did Karl proud w/ your stance there girlfriend. Hey, when we go shopping, please bring THAT mini, cause that's the one I'm stealing away from you. Fair warning. You know how patiently I've been waiting for my bright blue, much to no avail. @Bibi25260 ~rockin' it as alwaysCongrats on your new mini
! You look AWESOME!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> This mini came home with me last friday.
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3826843


Always love your style bibi You look fabulous and soooo chic 
Congrats on your mini - she's perfect


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 3 mod queens! @Bibi25260 ~rockin' it as alwaysCongrats on your new mini
> ! You look AWESOME!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Always love your style bibi You look fabulous and soooo chic
> Congrats on your mini - she's perfect


You're so sweet, thank you for your compliment!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> So cute and chic, V.!!! Totally love it!!!


Thank you Auvina


----------



## Vanana

kkfiregirl said:


> Off-duty chic - I love it! Oh, and I would like to borrow that t-shirt, please. Thanks!


Haha thanks! Similar one on sale 20% off at lord and Taylor right now


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Such a cute look and your blue mini is so fun.  Blue will more than likely be the next bag for me, though I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive and my lovely SA and I (though I keep pestering her) can't find a pic of it anywhere (M/L iridescent navy calfskin with shw, in case you were wondering)!!  The torture, the anticipation...


Oooh!!!! Can't wait to see it!!! I think I might have caught a glimpse of it in the shopping thread... the iridescent colors are out of this world (pun intended :giggles: ). Cannot wait to see your arrival and real life photos!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun outfit, perfect mix of classic with casual, love the tee!


Thanks!! Karl looks so youthful there doesn't he? :giggles:


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 3 mod queens!
> @Dextersmom  Cute skirt indeed DM (that darn Vanana)but hey, i want ALL of your skirts...you know it!
> @Vanana you did Karl proud w/ your stance there girlfriend. Hey, when we go shopping, please bring THAT mini, cause that's the one I'm stealing away from you. Fair warning. You know how patiently I've been waiting for my bright blue, much to no avail. @Bibi25260 ~rockin' it as alwaysCongrats on your new mini
> ! You look AWESOME!


Dear Kendie please leave @Dextersmom skirts alone as we love her mod shots and it would be a bit awkward if you take all her beautiful skirts (I am onto you and saw all the Thelma & Louise discussions going on in the other threads)


----------



## Tuned83

Thank you  


Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed good company: stunning bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dear Kendie please leave @Dextersmom skirts alone as we love her mod shots and it would be a bit awkward if you take all her beautiful skirts (I am onto you and saw all the Thelma & Louise discussions going on in the other threads)


 Ok babe, I'll play nice TODAY...but DM @Dextersmom is quite used to me begging for all her stuff .  Love your police emoji!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> This mini came home with me last friday.
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3826843


We all need a black mini   so happy for you on this encounter and score!


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> Too beautiful for words....just so lush & I love your ring set  Hope "monster" was good


Thank you, she really is a star in my small collection of Chanel handbags. My rings mean so much to me so thank you for that comment too. Monster has stranger anxiety :S but warmed to people eventually X


----------



## Sourisbrune

LGW said:


> View attachment 3826509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day at the Gabrielle pop up store.....
> Chanel boots, Chanel jacket and Chanel mini square just seen



This would be a good Chanel print ad.


----------



## terri w

Grand Prix in Monza, Italy. 

Sunglasses and necklace oh and my Choupette tank top!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ok babe, I'll play nice TODAY...but DM @Dextersmom is quite used to me begging for all her stuff .  Love your police emoji!!





Vanana said:


> Dear Kendie please leave @Dextersmom skirts alone as we love her mod shots and it would be a bit awkward if you take all her beautiful skirts (I am onto you and saw all the Thelma & Louise discussions going on in the other threads)


----------



## Dextersmom

devilangel said:


> One week into using my woc and today had a chance to try it with a more girly outfit
> View attachment 3826638


I love your WOC and your beautiful red flats!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> This mini came home with me last friday.
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> OMG, I am so happy for you that you scored this beautiful mini!!  It looks amazing on you, Bibi!
> 
> View attachment 3826843





Bibi25260 said:


> You look so stunning, love everything everything!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Vanana said:


> Haha thanks! Similar one on sale 20% off at lord and Taylor right now



Thanks, girlfriend! I'm off to look at the website now ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dextersmom said:


> Such a cute look and your blue mini is so fun.  Blue will more than likely be the next bag for me, though I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive and my lovely SA and I (though I keep pestering her) can't find a pic of it anywhere (M/L iridescent navy calfskin with shw, in case you were wondering)!!  The torture, the anticipation...



OMG this bag you are describing sounds like a dream! I would love to see a photo ... I'll have to check with my SA too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prada Prince said:


> Post lunch with my XL Boy...
> 
> View attachment 3826305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826306


great look, bag looks excellent on you


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> This mini came home with me last friday.
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3826843


What a score!!!! And it looks fabulous on you, congratulations!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Out with my two classics [emoji173]️


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My Boy sitting pretty next to my daughter's Backpack on the train


----------



## annilynedr

My boys


----------



## devilangel

Dextersmom said:


> I love your WOC and your beautiful red flats!!


Thank you my love!


----------



## presvy

All BLACK today


----------



## Vanana

Iridescent rose gold mini today with white dress.  Different shade of color when the light hits it at different angles between the 2 photos :lhbeat:   Fun little bag


----------



## TheAnaVega

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold mini today with white dress.  Different shade of color when the light hits it at different angles between the 2 photos :lhbeat:   Fun little bag
> 
> View attachment 3827854
> View attachment 3827855




You look gorgeous and so is your bag!!


----------



## Pisces82

With my urban spirit backpack


----------



## TheAnaVega

Went to look at Halloween decorations and costumes

It's literally my favorite holiday.. super casual today and comfy . It was overcast and gloomy today in Orange County CA so it was a sweats and cardigan type of day 

View attachment 3827864
View attachment 3827865
View attachment 3827866


----------



## Arielgal

Haven't brought her out in a while so brought her out with me to see the new 17K collection launched over the weekend! 




Have a great week, lovely ladies!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought her out in a while so brought her out with me to see the new 17K collection launched over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> 
> Have a great week, lovely ladies!


Truly a top favorite of mine! Totally ADORE your Boy sweetest Arielgal & you look phenomenal w/ "him!"


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin



Love this red flap! With this, there is no need for other red! Love the red shade n furthermore, paired w ruthenium - very uncommon! Can't really get this beautiful combo in a cf


----------



## Vanana

TheAnaVega said:


> You look gorgeous and so is your bag!!


Thanks AV! Summer escaping from us quickly so trying to get the white dress worn at least once!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Yay!  hot red chanel!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> We all need a black mini   so happy for you on this encounter and score!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> What a score!!!! And it looks fabulous on you, congratulations!!!!


Thank you for the sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold mini today with white dress.  Different shade of color when the light hits it at different angles between the 2 photos :lhbeat:   Fun little bag
> 
> View attachment 3827854
> View attachment 3827855


Wow you look amazing, so elegant and classy!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Indeed a hot red!


----------



## Tuned83

Anniversary lunch with DH and LO. Love admiring Miss chevron.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold mini today with white dress.  Different shade of color when the light hits it at different angles between the 2 photos :lhbeat:   Fun little bag
> 
> View attachment 3827854
> View attachment 3827855


Love this mini paired with little white dress.


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Yummy lambskin!!


----------



## Chanel923

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought her out in a while so brought her out with me to see the new 17K collection launched over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> 
> Have a great week, lovely ladies!


Beautiful boy


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Omg .... very hot and super sexy red CF.  Love the dress print as well.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold mini today with white dress.  Different shade of color when the light hits it at different angles between the 2 photos :lhbeat:   Fun little bag
> 
> View attachment 3827854
> View attachment 3827855


You look phenomenal, Vanana!!! Love love the bag and those sandals are killers....omg


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought her out in a while so brought her out with me to see the new 17K collection launched over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> 
> Have a great week, lovely ladies!


You look so beautiful and the BOY is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Love love your red beauty.... the lamb is just so luxurious and your dress is so adorable, darling K.!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love this red flap! With this, there is no need for other red! Love the red shade n furthermore, paired w ruthenium - very uncommon! Can't really get this beautiful combo in a cf





Vanana said:


> Yay!  hot red chanel!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed a hot red!





Doodles78 said:


> Yummy lambskin!!





Chanel923 said:


> Omg .... very hot and super sexy red CF.  Love the dress print as well.





Auvina15 said:


> Love love your red beauty.... the lamb is just so luxurious and your dress is so adorable, darling K.!!!


I'm truly humbled & honored to be among all of you beautiful, most kind Chanel lovers! THanks so much for your red love! It's not as "warm" of a red as it may look in pic (I'll do better job capturing true color next time)


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Beautiful red


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> Beautiful red


Kindest thanks Nina


----------



## Arielgal

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful boy





Auvina15 said:


> You look so beautiful and the BOY is so gorgeous!!!



Thank you Chanel923 and Auvina, the boy is indeed a beautiful, light beige colour with slight pink undertones. From 17P collection early this year   

Enjoy your day, lovely ladies! ❤❤❤


----------



## Phiomega

My only Chanel --- the navy chain shopping tote... I love the ease of use, the lightness, and of course, how cute I think she is...


----------



## clevercat

Another day, another train, another meeting...and another Reissue  
This time it's my all-time favourite (because, purple!) 227...


----------



## BagLadyT

Phiomega said:


> My only Chanel --- the navy chain shopping tote... I love the ease of use, the lightness, and of course, how cute I think she is...
> 
> View attachment 3828982



Lovely!


----------



## TheAnaVega

Phiomega said:


> My only Chanel --- the navy chain shopping tote... I love the ease of use, the lightness, and of course, how cute I think she is...
> 
> View attachment 3828982



I absolutely love this bag!  [emoji7] I need her!


----------



## Phiomega

BagLadyT said:


> Lovely!





TheAnaVega said:


> I absolutely love this bag!  [emoji7] I need her!



Thank you. I really love her --- she is usually also my traveling companion --- a stylishly functional bag --- highly recommended!


----------



## tootsieroll918

Phiomega said:


> My only Chanel --- the navy chain shopping tote... I love the ease of use, the lightness, and of course, how cute I think she is...
> 
> View attachment 3828982



I also have this bad and I love it too!  She is very cute!


----------



## ezaghe

i bought chanel.


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought her out in a while so brought her out with me to see the new 17K collection launched over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> 
> Have a great week, lovely ladies!


Very pretty look, Arielgal.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


Oh so pretty, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold mini today with white dress.  Different shade of color when the light hits it at different angles between the 2 photos :lhbeat:   Fun little bag
> 
> View attachment 3827854
> View attachment 3827855


Gorgeous everything, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.


----------



## chew0089

Favourite bag for errands.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599



Hi lovely Dextersmom, love your mod shots and u rock in Both jeans as well as your lovely floral skirts!  ❤❤❤

I like the Trendy CC. I think it's a luxuriously made bag. It is on my wishlist too. I like it when handheld as well with the straps tucked in. Very ladylike n classy n the leather is smooshy thick. 

I read that you are awaiting an iridescent blue ML. Camping for reveal n mod shots  cos I do hope to get another classic or a trendy CC for Act 2 if there is a colour I like


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Oh so pretty, my friend.





Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Thank you my beauty! Wow, a lovely whirlwind indeed for you! You ALWAYS look gloriousTotally loveyour kimono & the Trendy looks stunning. Best luck deciding dearest friend!


----------



## steffysstyle

Started wearing my Jumbo flap crossbody in the Gabrielle hobo bag way!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Looks so lovely, DM!!! Trendy CC is the most luxurious and well made Chanel bag imho... and it looks fabulous on you!!! I'm so tempted getting one too, just waiting for the color releases that make my poor heart melts....
Good luck deciding my sweet friend, you never go wrong.... your collection is phenomenal which I really adore...


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Started wearing my Jumbo flap crossbody in the Gabrielle hobo bag way!
> 
> View attachment 3829778


So beautiful, what a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, what a wonderful idea!!!


Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Chanel brooch today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deltalady said:


> Chanel brooch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830159


fantastic look


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> Chanel brooch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830159


----------



## Kendie26

It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)



Love your pairing dear Kendie26 and you make sweating one's fanny off look effortless.  I usually look like a mess when sweating mine off.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Of course I love your reissue and your mini, and I must say you inspire me to try and switch out bags during the course of day!  That Trendy CC looks so gorgeous and looks perfect on you!  You had strong restraint!


----------



## love2learn

chew0089 said:


> View attachment 3829614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite bag for errands.


So pretty!!  Love the pink zippy (or is it fuchsia)!!


----------



## love2learn

deltalady said:


> Chanel brooch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830159


Looks so perfect with your beautiful jacket!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


She's just so darn pretty!!!  Love this color so much and looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Of course I love your reissue and your mini, and I must say you inspire me to try and switch out bags during the course of day!  That Trendy CC looks so gorgeous and looks perfect on you!  You had strong restraint!


Thank you so much, love2learn.  The truth is, not much restraint after all.  I picked up the Trendy CC today.  I am going to keep it wrapped up and open it for my Birthday next week.  That is my plan at this moment, anyway. 


Arielgal said:


> Hi lovely Dextersmom, love your mod shots and u rock in Both jeans as well as your lovely floral skirts!  ❤❤❤
> 
> I like the Trendy CC. I think it's a luxuriously made bag. It is on my wishlist too. I like it when handheld as well with the straps tucked in. Very ladylike n classy n the leather is smooshy thick.
> 
> I read that you are awaiting an iridescent blue ML. Camping for reveal n mod shots  cos I do hope to get another classic or a trendy CC for Act 2 if there is a colour I like


Thank you, Arielgal.  You are very kind.  I couldn't resist the beauty of the Trendy CC.  I wonder why it took me so long to discover it's many attributes.   Yes, I am waiting (not too patiently) to see the iridescent blue ML and I hope it will be soon. 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my beauty! Wow, a lovely whirlwind indeed for you! You ALWAYS look gloriousTotally loveyour kimono & the Trendy looks stunning. Best luck deciding dearest friend!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend and partner in handbag crime. 



Auvina15 said:


> Looks so lovely, DM!!! Trendy CC is the most luxurious and well made Chanel bag imho... and it looks fabulous on you!!! I'm so tempted getting one too, just waiting for the color releases that make my poor heart melts....
> Good luck deciding my sweet friend, you never go wrong.... your collection is phenomenal which I really adore...


Thank you so much, my friend.  The lambskin on the Trendy CC was beyond amazing and the smoothest, most buttery leather I have ever felt. I'm so glad I found this beauty and I can totally see it on you as well, my dear.  I picked mine up today and and going to try and keep it boxed up until my Birthday next week.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


Sorry to hear it is so hot for you.  The humidity finally subsided here and the weather is perfect.  I hope it will be the case for you soon as well.  However, despite the heat you look very elegant with your glowing gold beauty.


----------



## anitalilac

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


that trendy is stunning! how different it is from the Coco Handle?


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies....Last night w/ my only red bag...14B lambskin


----------



## Tuned83

When we all can't get enough! Red mini in actionXx


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Love your pairing dear Kendie26 and you make sweating one's fanny off look effortless.  I usually look like a mess when sweating mine off.





love2learn said:


> She's just so darn pretty!!!  Love this color so much and looks perfect with your outfit!





Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to hear it is so hot for you.  The humidity finally subsided here and the weather is perfect.  I hope it will be the case for you soon as well.  However, despite the heat you look very elegant with your glowing gold beauty.





BagLadyT said:


>


Kindest thanks to all of you sweethearts!
@fally ...trust me woman, i was indeed looking a mess! The only thing that helped was my keratin hair treatment over the weekend so my typical major frizzy curls were calm & no frizz in this heat & humidityThanks as always dear!@love2learn ~thanks my friend....how the heck have you been lately?!@Dextersmom ~ thank you my LoveBug...your weather is pretty much perfect all the time (i think!) SO happy/excited for you reading about your Trendy!! Biggest Congrats as she looked stunning on you!!Happy early Bday wishes my girl! @BagLadyT 
Right back atcha!


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3830742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we all can't get enough! Red mini in actionXx


How sweet & adorable seeing a baby chanel lover in the making!! LOVE your red mini...1 of THE most perfect bags ever!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


Wow!!    This reissue is soooo classy but yet easy to wear because of its beautiful soft gold tone... So jealous!!!


----------



## Vanana

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3830742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we all can't get enough! Red mini in actionXx


So in love with red minis - never enough!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Oh my, that's a triple treat and all look great with your casual chic outfit! the trendy's are soooo soft and buttery indeed and very very tempting   I wonder if they stretch the lambskin on this style a bit more to give it that ridiculously soft touch  It's definitely one of the most luxurious bags I've seen that's not part of the classics line!!! so curious now if you're getting this hehehehe


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Started wearing my Jumbo flap crossbody in the Gabrielle hobo bag way!
> 
> View attachment 3829778


Love how you always do neutrals so gorgeously! I tried wearing all my bags this way as an experiment when the Gabriel first came out.  The jumbo and one of my seasonal bags are the only bags that I was able to wear this way (almost choked myself with some of the other ones and they looked so awkward)   it looks great on you!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything, my friend.


Thank you so much Dear DM!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> You look phenomenal, Vanana!!! Love love the bag and those sandals are killers....omg


Thank you Auvina!!!


----------



## Vanana

ezaghe said:


> i bought chanel.


OH yes you did indeed! Wow that is a gorgeous red to be in patent leather! I don't typically like patent leather but it's super sexy in black and a NICE red like this one!  gorgeous! congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> How sweet & adorable seeing a baby chanel lover in the making!! LOVE your red mini...1 of THE most perfect bags ever!


Thank u  The colour and the chain is heaven for her, hehe Xx


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Oh that chevron is gorgeous!
And that Trendy CC looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh that chevron is gorgeous!
> And that Trendy CC looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you, Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Oh my, that's a triple treat and all look great with your casual chic outfit! the trendy's are soooo soft and buttery indeed and very very tempting   I wonder if they stretch the lambskin on this style a bit more to give it that ridiculously soft touch  It's definitely one of the most luxurious bags I've seen that's not part of the classics line!!! so curious now if you're getting this hehehehe


Thank you, Vanana. I did bring the Trendy home yesterday (big surprise, right?)....as I went back to take a second look and couldn't resist... though she will be sitting pretty all wrapped up until next week when I will open it for my Birthday.  It is so funny, I used to not have any black bags and now that is mostly what I am gravitating towards.  At least I am changing up the hardware.


----------



## Dextersmom

anitalilac said:


> that trendy is stunning! how different it is from the Coco Handle?


Hi there, yes the Trendy is a beauty.  Your question is a good one, but the truth is I really don't know for sure.  This was my first time looking at the Trendy and I have never looked at the Coco handle.  I am sure others here know the answer....but I can tell you that the Trendy has 3 compartments inside (all in leather), the strap can be removed, is lambskin whereas I don't know about the inside of the Coco but they seem to all be Caviar....


----------



## March786

Had a wonderful day out in london today, shopping with my bestie ❤️


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Love all your bags Dextersmom, and just noticed we have the same wedding ring!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Had a wonderful day out in london today, shopping with my bestie ❤️


So fun...what a super cool pic of these beautiful items.....OMG those shoes, i want!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Wow!!    This reissue is soooo classy but yet easy to wear because of its beautiful soft gold tone... So jealous!!!


Thank you darlin'.....i actually thought YOU were possibly going to get this one (since from our shared SA). She has a very pretty "glow" to her that is very subtle & not over-the-top (cause you know i am quite boring!!)


----------



## yinnie

Night out with some girlfriends last night, left the kids at home with the hubby and got to wear my new dress hubby bought me for my bday earlier in the week [emoji847] paired with my vintage mini


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Window shopping   with mini (excuse dirty mirror)


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin'.....i actually thought YOU were possibly going to get this one (since from our shared SA). She has a very pretty "glow" to her that is very subtle & not over-the-top (cause you know i am quite boring!!)


You are far from boring. You have some of the most unique pieces and a variety of style and material too! . I have to be good and not shop for a bit (and I have been!!!!!!)


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Vanana. I did bring the Trendy home yesterday (big surprise, right?)....as I went back to take a second look and couldn't resist... though she will be sitting pretty all wrapped up until next week when I will open it for my Birthday.  It is so funny, I used to not have any black bags and now that is mostly what I am gravitating towards.  At least I am changing up the hardware.


The black trendy is stunning and a true luxurious leather bag that represents the brand well. Still remember the first time I touch and see a lambskin jumbo and thought how can anyone take one look at this lux leather bag and not be able to tell the gake ones apart? Ok I am aware of superfakes and I know we can clone sheeps (and prolly humans too) but you see my point


----------



## Vanana

Vanana said:


> The black trendy is stunning and a true luxurious leather bag that represents the brand well. Still remember the first time I touch and see a lambskin jumbo and thought how can anyone take one look at this lux leather bag and not be able to tell the gake ones apart? Ok I am aware of superfakes and I know we can clone sheeps (and prolly humans too) but you see my point


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Love all your bags Dextersmom, and just noticed we have the same wedding ring!


Thank you so much!! I love my ring so much and am happy to be twins with you.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Had a wonderful day out in london today, shopping with my bestie ❤️


Beautiful shopping attire!! Hope you had fun!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Had a wonderful day out in london today, shopping with my bestie ❤️


With this classic beauty and beautiful sunglases you can't go wrong.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> So fun...what a super cool pic of these beautiful items.....OMG those shoes, i want!!!



Thankyou so much Kendie ❤️❤️❤️
The shoes were my bargain purchase yesterday, I fell in love with them, they're from Zara


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful shopping attire!! Hope you had fun!





Bibi25260 said:


> With this classic beauty and beautiful sunglases you can't go wrong.




Thankyou so much ladies, had a lovely day


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much!! I love my ring so much and am happy to be twins with you.


Ditto


----------



## TheAnaVega

Off to run errands and then to check out some new yoga studios

Cloudy silver metallic with bhw 2.55 in size 225 from 17k 

First time out with this little beauty


----------



## Auvina15

TheAnaVega said:


> Off to run errands and then to check out some new yoga studios
> 
> Cloudy silver metallic with bhw 2.55 in size 225 from 17k
> 
> First time out with this little beauty
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832271
> View attachment 3832272
> View attachment 3832273


So unique and gorgeous, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


This is one of the most beautiful reissue bags all time I've seen..... and very lovely dress too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Window shopping   with mini (excuse dirty mirror)
> View attachment 3831354


Lovely pairing of these colors....just love it! You look beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful reissue bag all time I've seen..... and very lovely dress too!!!


You are just way, way, WAY too kind & uber sweet my dearest....thanks so much Auvina! Have you taken out your glorious iridescent purple yet?


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> You are just way, way, WAY too kind & uber sweet my dearest....thanks so much Auvina! Have you taken out your glorious iridescent purple yet?


Did you mean the Gabrielle? I took her out last weekend while shopping in the mall, felt fabulous  it was so convenient and not so flashy like I thought it would be... i was wearing it over shoulder and with crossbody strap, very cool that it was balanced so it didn't  make my shoulder hurt like other bags, great option!! Have a wonderful weekend my sweetest!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Did you mean the Gabrielle? I took her out last weekend while shopping in the mall, felt fabulous  it was so convenient and not so flashy like I thought it would be... i was wearing it over shoulder and with crossbody strap, very cool that it was balanced so it didn't  make my shoulder hurt like other bags, great option!! Have a wonderful weekend my sweetest!


Yes oops i can't believe i forgot to type Gabrielle! (Shame on me) Yes that's THE ONE....she's so freaking AMAZING, like YOU so it makes perfect sense that you 2 are together now!!! Glad to hear you loved carrying her!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Date Night Deets


----------



## yinnie

More of my vintage mini [emoji173]️


----------



## presvy

Yummy lunch with my duo col flap


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3832566
> 
> View attachment 3832567
> 
> More of my vintage mini [emoji173]️



[emoji173]️[emoji322]You so temp me girl on thinking I need a vintage mini![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ 226 size Reissue. 1 of the many reasons for loving this one so much is for wearing long chain style, cross-body style , & double chain style[emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ 226 size Reissue. 1 of the many reasons for loving this one so much is for wearing long chain style, cross-body style , & double chain style[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832880
> View attachment 3832881


WOW Gorgeous my friend!!!  Great timing I could come back here this relaxed Sat morning for a little bit and sooo happy to see your beautiful reissue mod shot!!!! hope you're having a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW Gorgeous my friend!!!  Great timing I could come back here this relaxed Sat morning for a little bit and sooo happy to see your beautiful reissue mod shot!!!! hope you're having a wonderful weekend!!!!


 BIG  & HELLO BEAUTY!! How are you? Miss you when you're not here! Thanks so much & wishing you lovely relaxing weekend as well!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.



OMG  BEAUTIFUL!!! You look soooo beautiful and gorgeous as always!!! I love trendy CC small on you!!! That buttery luxury lambskin is superb Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful mod shots!! I love the idea -actually I often change and switch my purses and shoes in a day as well  I was just going to post my  switched ones I hope you have a wonderful weekend my beautiful friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hi Chanel lovelies ladies and gentlemen ~ I hope you're having a wonderful weekend  
It's been busy weeks again and could come back here for a relaxed Sat morning before leave again. 
Thanks for letting me share ~  I often switch my purse and shoes in a day ~ Jumbo ( which is rarely come out ) while waiting for my car washed & lunch afterwards….



And My 17B dark red mini at my friend's house at night ~ she actually loved touching this mini lol while I was enjoying her homemade cocktail...


----------



## M.Dressler




----------



## shopgirl4cc

And Thanks for letting me share today double posts here....These pics is from this week ~ At lunch with my M/L caviar, Silver HW & At dinner & drinks with my favorite puffy M/L caviar, Gold HW..... ( yes you could see how I always enjoy switching exact same black Chanel in different hardware...)    Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend my dear lovely Chanel friends ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

And...one more. I promise I won't post more than 3 today....All 3 posts are outing pics from this week  I really love 17C caviar mini light gold hardware....Such an easy purse always just grab and go for casual lunch or dinner & errands... Thanks for letting me share 
PS: Sorry I just don't like to miss the chance to post in case hard to come back here again...


----------



## ColdSteel

Took my caviar WOC out for her biggest trip yet! Las Vegas for my friends' wedding! I kept her in my Neverfull as a wallet while I was en route and once I had my hotel room I simply put a couple essentials in my WOC and off I went! So easy to carry and versatile! I doubled the chain for the ceremony/reception/formal things and wore it crossbody every other time.

Caught the bouquet at the reception! After that was over we all went back, changed, and went to the Fremont Street Experience. Guess someone really needed that poligrip! Mirror shot was my first night in town. So much fun and can I say how happy I was to be dressed up in a comfortable Lululemon dress and my converse covered with rubber gems? 

I am always happy with how versatile the WOC is. She was a total surprise Christmas gift in 2007 and I was admittedly afraid of taking her out at first.


----------



## Dextersmom

presvy said:


> View attachment 3832720
> View attachment 3832721
> 
> Yummy lunch with my duo col flap


I LOVE this bag of yours!!  What a beauty and it looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ 226 size Reissue. 1 of the many reasons for loving this one so much is for wearing long chain style, cross-body style , & double chain style[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832880
> View attachment 3832881


You look beautiful, my friend!!   Thank you for the close ups of your gorgeous Reissue!


----------



## hollyyih

Out and about with my blue mini ❤️.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG  BEAUTIFUL!!! You look soooo beautiful and gorgeous as always!!! I love trendy CC small on you!!! That buttery luxury lambskin is superb Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful mod shots!! I love the idea -actually I often change and switch my purses and shoes in a day as well  I was just going to post my  switched ones I hope you have a wonderful weekend my beautiful friend


Thank you, my sweet and beautiful friend.  I was unable to resist the lure of the trendy.  Wishing you a wonderful weekend as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> And...one more. I promise I won't post more than 3 today....All 3 posts are outing pics from this week  I really love 17C caviar mini light gold hardware....Such an easy purse always just grab and go for casual lunch or dinner & errands... Thanks for letting me share
> PS: Sorry I just don't like to miss the chance to post in case hard to come back here again...
> View attachment 3832962





shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies ladies and gentlemen ~ I hope you're having a wonderful weekend
> It's been busy weeks again and could come back here for a relaxed Sat morning before leave again.
> Thanks for letting me share ~  I often switch my purse and shoes in a day ~ Jumbo ( which is rarely come out ) while waiting for my car washed & lunch afterwards….
> View attachment 3832921
> 
> 
> And My 17B dark red mini at my friend's house at night ~ she actually loved touching this mini lol while I was enjoying her homemade cocktail...
> View attachment 3832922





shopgirl4cc said:


> And Thanks for letting me share today double posts here....These pics is from this week ~ At lunch with my M/L caviar, Silver HW & At dinner & drinks with my favorite puffy M/L caviar, Gold HW..... ( yes you could see how I always enjoy switching exact same black Chanel in different hardware...)    Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend my dear lovely Chanel friends ~
> View attachment 3832932
> 
> View attachment 3832930
> 
> View attachment 3832931


You are a Chanel rockstar, my beautiful friend!!!  We should truly award you a medal!!  You look so beautiful and your bags are all stunning on you and your Love bracelet is gleaming....I could go on and on....


----------



## Dextersmom

hollyyih said:


> Out and about with my blue mini ❤️.
> 
> View attachment 3833078


OMG....I NEED a Navy bag right now!!!  Yours is stunning!!


----------



## hollyyih

Dextersmom said:


> OMG....I NEED a Navy bag right now!!!  Yours is stunning!!


 
You know it's a chameleon! Looks different when it's brighter out!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ColdSteel said:


> Took my caviar WOC out for her biggest trip yet! Las Vegas for my friends' wedding! I kept her in my Neverfull as a wallet while I was en route and once I had my hotel room I simply put a couple essentials in my WOC and off I went! So easy to carry and versatile! I doubled the chain for the ceremony/reception/formal things and wore it crossbody every other time.
> 
> Caught the bouquet at the reception! After that was over we all went back, changed, and went to the Fremont Street Experience. Guess someone really needed that poligrip! Mirror shot was my first night in town. So much fun and can I say how happy I was to be dressed up in a comfortable Lululemon dress and my converse covered with rubber gems?
> 
> I am always happy with how versatile the WOC is. She was a total surprise Christmas gift in 2007 and I was admittedly afraid of taking her out at first.


sounds like a great time! the WOC is perfect for Vegas! one of the best places for it imo. congrats on getting the bouquet


----------



## Bagventures

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend! Just having some 'chill' time with with my beloved CH....


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend! Just having some 'chill' time with with my beloved CH....


Aw, those swans are just too precious & it warms my heart....LOVE this AND your stunning Coco


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> And Thanks for letting me share today double posts here....These pics is from this week ~ At lunch with my M/L caviar, Silver HW & At dinner & drinks with my favorite puffy M/L caviar, Gold HW..... ( yes you could see how I always enjoy switching exact same black Chanel in different hardware...)    Thanks for letting me share  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend my dear lovely Chanel friends ~
> View attachment 3832932
> 
> View attachment 3832930
> 
> View attachment 3832931


   OMG I adore you TONS ...always LOVE your pics & words & you KNOW I am dying LOL with your 1 pic (at least i think it might be public area selfie???) I don't know why but from our past laughs on selfies i just crack up with the thought of being caught by a stranger taking chanel selfie!! So glad to see ALL of your beautiful chanels. You are a true, rare Chanel Goddess my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ColdSteel said:


> Took my caviar WOC out for her biggest trip yet! Las Vegas for my friends' wedding! I kept her in my Neverfull as a wallet while I was en route and once I had my hotel room I simply put a couple essentials in my WOC and off I went! So easy to carry and versatile! I doubled the chain for the ceremony/reception/formal things and wore it crossbody every other time.
> 
> Caught the bouquet at the reception! After that was over we all went back, changed, and went to the Fremont Street Experience. Guess someone really needed that poligrip! Mirror shot was my first night in town. So much fun and can I say how happy I was to be dressed up in a comfortable Lululemon dress and my converse covered with rubber gems?
> 
> I am always happy with how versatile the WOC is. She was a total surprise Christmas gift in 2007 and I was admittedly afraid of taking her out at first.


   Oh yeah, work it girl....strike that pose!! You're killing it like a rockstar! What a fun post w/ your fun pics! Go you!!!


----------



## Bagventures

Hi Kendie, yes those 'love birds' warm my heart too!  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Vanana

What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?


----------



## Auvina15

Bagventures said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend! Just having some 'chill' time with with my beloved CH....


Beautiful everything.... fantastic shots!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ 226 size Reissue. 1 of the many reasons for loving this one so much is for wearing long chain style, cross-body style , & double chain style[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832880
> View attachment 3832881


Wow FABULOUS!!!! I love love everything of these pictures....your bag, necklace, your outfit... just everything..... big fan here!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> And...one more. I promise I won't post more than 3 today....All 3 posts are outing pics from this week  I really love 17C caviar mini light gold hardware....Such an easy purse always just grab and go for casual lunch or dinner & errands... Thanks for letting me share
> PS: Sorry I just don't like to miss the chance to post in case hard to come back here again...
> View attachment 3832962


So beautiful!!! Your bag and your jewelry...


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?
> 
> View attachment 3833298


So cool, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Phiomega

I love how caviar sparkles under the light... she was out for a wedding celebration last night...


Perfect party bag!


----------



## angelicskater16

Finally had the opportunity to use my Urban Spirit Backpack..... seriously loving it‼️‼️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage classic flap bag:


----------



## Kendie26

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage classic flap bag:


HOT DAMN ELLA PRETTY!!!!! A million hearts is what i would attach here! Utterly jaw dropping magnificent! I just scrolled thru your IG again & I'm blown away by all the beauty! Cheers to you girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow FABULOUS!!!! I love love everything of these pictures....your bag, necklace, your outfit... just everything..... big fan here!!!


Oh girl, you are just so darn uber sugary sweet...kindest thanks my Lovely


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?
> 
> View attachment 3833298


This is hysterical! Why am i/we not surprised you did this?!!!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji322]You so temp me girl on thinking I need a vintage mini![emoji8]



Lol tempted you with a Celine box, why not a vintage mini too [emoji12] go for it I say!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> This is hysterical! Why am i/we not surprised you did this?!!!


Hahaha she so fancy!


----------



## Livia1

Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## Ellapretty

Kendie26 said:


> HOT DAMN ELLA PRETTY!!!!! A million hearts is what i would attach here! Utterly jaw dropping magnificent! I just scrolled thru your IG again & I'm blown away by all the beauty! Cheers to you girl!



Awww thank you - and thanks for checking out my IG


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Your bag and your jewelry...


Thanks so much Dear sweet @Auvina15


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?
> 
> View attachment 3833298


LOL!!   I like a mischievous girl like you @Vanana  ~~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I adore you TONS ...always LOVE your pics & words & you KNOW I am dying LOL with your 1 pic (at least i think it might be public area selfie???) I don't know why but from our past laughs on selfies i just crack up with the thought of being caught by a stranger taking chanel selfie!! So glad to see ALL of your beautiful chanels. You are a true, rare Chanel Goddess my dear!


My cute darling friend @Kendie26  Awww I know you're just sooooo rare and the most sweetest lady in the world!! Ahahaha  I know we could laugh endless together!! Yes, it happened....being caught by strangers  and lucky enough...so far the most of the time those ladies were so sweet and gave me compliments...saved my embarassing moments...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You are a Chanel rockstar, my beautiful friend!!!  We should truly award you a medal!!  You look so beautiful and your bags are all stunning on you and your Love bracelet is gleaming....I could go on and on....


Thank you my beautiful friend, You're always soooo sweet  I ADORE your beautiful mod shots always I hope you're having a joyful and peaceful Sunday my dearest friend ~


----------



## chicnfab

Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...

A quick backyard shot with my boy..

Have a blessed Sunday!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...
> 
> A quick backyard shot with my boy..
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday!!!


Your Boy is sooo gorgeous, chicnfab!!! And I really like your outfit too!!! Happy weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> I love how caviar sparkles under the light... she was out for a wedding celebration last night...
> View attachment 3833336
> 
> Perfect party bag!


So beautiful and classic!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Your Boy is sooo gorgeous, chicnfab!!! And I really like your outfit too!!! Happy weekend!


Hello my dear!!! Been so busy with "back to school"... mommy on duty.. thanks and have a lovely weekend


----------



## chicnfab

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage classic flap bag:


Everything is so pretty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Livia1 said:


> Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]
> View attachment 3833694


Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

hollyyih said:


> Out and about with my blue mini ❤️.
> 
> View attachment 3833078


Lovely legs and mini ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend! Just having some 'chill' time with with my beloved CH....


The view and the bag are just breathtaking ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?
> 
> View attachment 3833298


This is funny ... very creative my dear van!! Just loving your fab mini❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

presvy said:


> View attachment 3832720
> View attachment 3832721
> 
> Yummy lunch with my duo col flap


Lovely bag.. I'm biased though .. I have it in black m/l size..


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies ladies and gentlemen ~ I hope you're having a wonderful weekend
> It's been busy weeks again and could come back here for a relaxed Sat morning before leave again.
> Thanks for letting me share ~  I often switch my purse and shoes in a day ~ Jumbo ( which is rarely come out ) while waiting for my car washed & lunch afterwards….
> View attachment 3832921
> 
> 
> And My 17B dark red mini at my friend's house at night ~ she actually loved touching this mini lol while I was enjoying her homemade cocktail...
> View attachment 3832922


Can't take my eyes of you...beautiful you and bags


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ 226 size Reissue. 1 of the many reasons for loving this one so much is for wearing long chain style, cross-body style , & double chain style[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832880
> View attachment 3832881


Lovely indeed my friend .. I'm so in love with your cardigan as well...


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Window shopping   with mini (excuse dirty mirror)
> View attachment 3831354


Lovely you and outfit!! I can see that your nails is matching with your mini, love love love everything.. ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

TheAnaVega said:


> Off to run errands and then to check out some new yoga studios
> 
> Cloudy silver metallic with bhw 2.55 in size 225 from 17k
> 
> First time out with this little beauty
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832271
> View attachment 3832272
> View attachment 3832273


Very unique ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a whirlwind.....sprinkled with Chanel.  225 by day, chevron mini at night.....and in between I tried on this small Trendy CC with SHW and it felt like butter.  I have it on hold and am thinking of buying it.  I had never considered this bag before, for some reason... but once I touched it, wow, it is amazing.  I didn't want to be impulsive, though, so I am sleeping on it.
> View attachment 3829597
> View attachment 3829598
> View attachment 3829599


Lovely my dearest friend...in love with your crochet cardigan ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Haven't brought her out in a while so brought her out with me to see the new 17K collection launched over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> 
> Have a great week, lovely ladies!


Lovely you and your boy.. been so busy with "back to school"...  nice to catch up..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> This mini came home with me last friday.
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3826843


Congrats on your new mini!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> This is funny ... very creative my dear van!! Just loving your fab mini❤️❤️


hahaha thank chicnfab. I thought I'd change it up a bit once in a while to have different models for the Chanel action shots


----------



## Livia1

chicnfab said:


> Lovely [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you [emoji11]


----------



## MAGJES

Livia1 said:


> Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]
> View attachment 3833694


So Lovely!!
I want a reissue agin. so regretful that I sold mine. Spectacular bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> It's so darn hot here today; sweating my fanny off w/ a gold Reissue (226)


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...
> 
> A quick backyard shot with my boy..
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday!!!


Love It@@@@!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...
> 
> A quick backyard shot with my boy..
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday!!!


Hello beauty! We've missed you & hope all is well!! You look your typical most BEAUTIFUL self...love your Boy!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> This is gorgeous!!!


Thanks ever so much dear MAGJES! Much appreciated


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Lovely my dearest friend...in love with your crochet cardigan ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you and welcome back!!  You were missed!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...
> 
> A quick backyard shot with my boy..
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday!!!


You look beautiful with your Boy and you could post shot's from the laundry room and it wouldn't matter, as your smile lights up everything around you.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Vanana said:


> What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?
> 
> View attachment 3833298



I absolutely love this picture !


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful with your Boy and you could post shot's from the laundry room and it wouldn't matter, as your smile lights up everything around you.


That makes me smile from ear to ear.. you're such a sweet friend my dear.. honestly really miss u guys.. been so busy with my kiddo "back to school"... .. hopefully I can posts more..


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and welcome back!!  You were missed!


Thanks dear!


----------



## Vanana

TheAnaVega said:


> I absolutely love this picture !


Glad u enjoyed it !


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Hello beauty! We've missed you & hope all is well!! You look your typical most BEAUTIFUL self...love your Boy!


Ohh thanks  dear!!! Just came back from vacation and then "back to school" for my kiddo...hopefully I can posts more often.. how can I not miss you...


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Love It@@@@!!!!


Thanks dear ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> Lovely you and outfit!! I can see that your nails is matching with your mini, love love love everything.. ❤️


Oh thank you for your lovely comment! Just noticed my nail color matched my mini, wasn't planned.


----------



## yinnie

His and her coffees, skillful coffee art 
Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]


----------



## Chanel923

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3834167
> 
> His and her coffees, skillful coffee art
> Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]


Gorgeous photo, yinnie.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Panzanella said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting pics of this bag (yes I do have other bags ) but I'm just crazy about this right now
> View attachment 3806039



So beautiful and classic! Where is your dress from? Love the princess sleeves!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3834167
> 
> His and her coffees, skillful coffee art
> Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]


Ok, stop it!! Now you are taunting me I'm totally in love w/ your mini!!!And seriously, WHY can't i find places around us that make such elegant coffees/cappucinos w/ artwork on top


----------



## Livia1

MAGJES said:


> So Lovely!!
> I want a reissue agin. so regretful that I sold mine. Spectacular bag!



Thank you! I absolutely love mine, such a great bag! Hope you find another one


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...
> 
> A quick backyard shot with my boy..
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday!!!


I missed you @chicnfab Ohh I know how moms could get busy suddenly....I feel so familiar the words " back to school"....
You look so adorable and pretty as usual with your outfit and boy, and your smile  Hope you have a fabulous week!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3834167
> 
> His and her coffees, skillful coffee art
> Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]


this is so cool, love your pic!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> I missed you @chicnfab Ohh I know how moms could get busy suddenly....I feel so familiar the words " back to school"....
> You look so adorable and pretty as usual with your outfit and boy, and your smile  Hope you have a fabulous week!!


Ohhh I missed you too!! Thanks my dear!! The weather is absolutely amazing here today! Have a fab week too!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## steffysstyle

Do you also wear lighter coloured bags after summer?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> Do you also wear lighter coloured bags after summer?
> 
> View attachment 3834788


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Bag twins! Look lovely with your outfit!


----------



## love2learn

Livia1 said:


> Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]
> View attachment 3833694


  Love seeing reissues!


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> Do you also wear lighter coloured bags after summer?
> 
> View attachment 3834788


All of your neutral colors you have on just blend perfectly!


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3834167
> 
> His and her coffees, skillful coffee art
> Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]


Such a beautiful picture!!  Love your vitage mini and love that some people have the artistic gift.  I wouldn't last long doing that after making stick figures


----------



## Glitterbomb

ColdSteel said:


> Took my caviar WOC out for her biggest trip yet! Las Vegas for my friends' wedding! I kept her in my Neverfull as a wallet while I was en route and once I had my hotel room I simply put a couple essentials in my WOC and off I went! So easy to carry and versatile! I doubled the chain for the ceremony/reception/formal things and wore it crossbody every other time.
> 
> Caught the bouquet at the reception! After that was over we all went back, changed, and went to the Fremont Street Experience. Guess someone really needed that poligrip! Mirror shot was my first night in town. So much fun and can I say how happy I was to be dressed up in a comfortable Lululemon dress and my converse covered with rubber gems?
> 
> I am always happy with how versatile the WOC is. She was a total surprise Christmas gift in 2007 and I was admittedly afraid of taking her out at first.



LOVE your style!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> What does a styling skeleton bride wears with her wedding gown?
> 
> View attachment 3833298


Awesome!!!


----------



## Vanana

17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Hey there, my friend!! I think we were posting at the exact same time!  You (and your red mini) look beautiful and I wish you and your husband a beautiful evening celebrating your anniversary.


----------



## Panzanella

*NYC Princess* said:


> So beautiful and classic! Where is your dress from? Love the princess sleeves!


Thank you!  That dress is from a local designer in Thailand


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Happy Anniversary!!  Love your red mini and heels with your dress!!  I'm sure you turned some heads tonight


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188


Well, that's because it's gorgeous bag and you have such beautiful taste!  It really is such a statement piece.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188



Looks gorgeous on you and I'm absolutely in love with mines such a beautiful and well made feeling bag !


----------



## TheAnaVega

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183




You look gorgeous! Happy anniversary! 

Also, your mini is perfect !


----------



## steffysstyle

love2learn said:


> All of your neutral colors you have on just blend perfectly!



Thank you


----------



## Livia1

love2learn said:


> Love seeing reissues!



Thanks! They are gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3834167
> 
> His and her coffees, skillful coffee art
> Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]



Love the bag and those coffees are amazing. I wouldn't want to drink them lol


----------



## amstevens714

angelicskater16 said:


> Finally had the opportunity to use my Urban Spirit Backpack..... seriously loving it‼️‼️❤️❤️❤️❤️


I love this bag!!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, stop it!! Now you are taunting me I'm totally in love w/ your mini!!!And seriously, WHY can't i find places around us that make such elegant coffees/cappucinos w/ artwork on top



Lol you have to come to Australia, coffees here are very different! 
Ps you need a vintage mini [emoji23] or just a mini in general


----------



## yinnie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is so cool, love your pic!





love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful picture!!  Love your vitage mini and love that some people have the artistic gift.  I wouldn't last long doing that after making stick figures



Thank you [emoji847] the coffee art was so beautiful I didn’t really want to drink it and ruin it! It certainly takes a skillful barista to do it, I’m lucky to get my coffee/milk proportions right to make something drinkable [emoji23]


----------



## yinnie

amstevens714 said:


> Love the bag and those coffees are amazing. I wouldn't want to drink them lol



I felt the same! Didn’t want to ruin the beautiful art by drinking it lol


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Lol you have to come to Australia, coffees here are very different!
> Ps you need a vintage mini [emoji23] or just a mini in general


Well, ok then! Australia has always been on the bucket dream list! I actually do have 2 mini's (black 224 reissue & pink chevron ) but no vintage.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Wow, you are a beautiful vision dear Van....but then again you ALWAYS are! Love this look & Happy HAPPY Anniversary a day late. I know Mr. Vanana knows how lucky he is!


----------



## suziez

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


You look fabulous....


----------



## suziez

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188


This is a great looking bag, hmmmm...have to look for this now...


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183



You look beautiful Vanana and I loooooooove the red Chanel [emoji173]️
Happy anniversary wishing you a magical day with lots of happy memories xx


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188



Beautiful as always dearest dextersmom xx


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188


Sooo sexy and very chic my dear friend!!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Ohhh the bag and the sandals!! Love love love...❤️❤️❤️❤️ Happy anniversary!!


----------



## TheAnaVega

yinnie said:


> Lol you have to come to Australia, coffees here are very different!
> Ps you need a vintage mini [emoji23] or just a mini in general



I'm going to Australia next month! Can you PM yummy coffee places ! [emoji30]


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Sooo sexy and very chic my dear friend!!!!❤️❤️❤️





love2learn said:


> Well, that's because it's gorgeous bag and you have such beautiful taste!  It really is such a statement piece.





TheAnaVega said:


> Looks gorgeous on you and I'm absolutely in love with mines such a beautiful and well made feeling bag !





suziez said:


> This is a great looking bag, hmmmm...have to look for this now...





March786 said:


> Beautiful as always dearest dextersmom xx


Very, very sweet; all of you!!! Thank you!


----------



## scivolare

steffysstyle said:


> Do you also wear lighter coloured bags after summer?
> 
> View attachment 3834788


Oh man - you look FABULOUS!


----------



## steffysstyle

scivolare said:


> Oh man - you look FABULOUS!



Thank you so much!


----------



## nuf

My mini square is hardworking with me.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188


Yes I totally agree with you, DM!!! It's really 2 in 1 of Boy and Constance, very edgy, chic but classic. And It looks phenomenal on you!!! I can't wait for your birthday to admire the unwrapping of your CC Trendy reveal!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Absolutely FABULOUS!!! That dress is really made for you, it's so perfect, V.!!! Congratulations and happy anniversary!!!


----------



## Auvina15

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3834167
> 
> His and her coffees, skillful coffee art
> Coffee date with hubby [emoji847]


So beautiful!!! The vintage mini is dreamy!!!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely FABULOUS!!! That dress is really made for you, it's so perfect, V.!!! Congratulations and happy anniversary!!!


Thanks auvina!  yummy food and low key evening but very enjoyable


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh the bag and the sandals!! Love love love...❤️❤️❤️❤️ Happy anniversary!!


Thank you so much you are the sweetest


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> You look beautiful Vanana and I loooooooove the red Chanel [emoji173]️
> Happy anniversary wishing you a magical day with lots of happy memories xx


Thank you that is so sweet of you


----------



## Vanana

suziez said:


> You look fabulous....


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you are a beautiful vision dear Van....but then again you ALWAYS are! Love this look & Happy HAPPY Anniversary a day late. I know Mr. Vanana knows how lucky he is!


Haha thanks but mr vanana is not the lucky one  can't believe it's been this long! Time flies!


----------



## Vanana

TheAnaVega said:


> You look gorgeous! Happy anniversary!
> 
> Also, your mini is perfect !


Thank you so much


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Happy Anniversary!!  Love your red mini and heels with your dress!!  I'm sure you turned some heads tonight


Thanks it was quite low key so no turning heads hahaha


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Hey there, my friend!! I think we were posting at the exact same time!  You (and your red mini) look beautiful and I wish you and your husband a beautiful evening celebrating your anniversary.


Thank you so very much DM!  it was nice and after 13 years it was a miracle we still remember hahahaha!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188


Seriously this is a great bag and it's rare to find a classic yet functional bag. More importantly so glad you found something that you enjoy so much!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188



GORGEOUS YOU!!! my beautiful friend!!!   You look so chic and what an amazing bag on you!! look soooo edgy and functional, so stylish and beautiful!!!!! And congratulation on your New Trendy CC!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Happy Anniversary Dear @Vanana  I hope you two had a lovely time and wish you two have happiest life forever


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy Anniversary Dear @Vanana  I hope you two had a lovely time and wish you two have happiest life forever


Thank you dear you are too sweet and the warm wishes from everyone here is just so amazing!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> GORGEOUS YOU!!! my beautiful friend!!!   You look so chic and what an amazing bag on you!! look soooo edgy and functional, so stylish and beautiful!!!!! And congratulation on your New Trendy CC!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Yes I totally agree with you, DM!!! It's really 2 in 1 of Boy and Constance, very edgy, chic but classic. And It looks phenomenal on you!!! I can't wait for your birthday to admire the unwrapping of your CC Trendy reveal!!!





Vanana said:


> Seriously this is a great bag and it's rare to find a classic yet functional bag. More importantly so glad you found something that you enjoy so much!


Thank you my kind, supportive and beautiful friends!!!  I adore the three of you, my sweet @shopgirl4cc , @Auvina15 and @Vanana!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel Jumbo love


----------



## Kendie26

Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel Jumbo love
> 
> View attachment 3836302



[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji847][emoji322][emoji106]there is never a mod from you that isn't STUNNING!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


 Soooooo gorgeous 3 and adorable pic!! I loooovvvvee your shot!!!!   I also love wearing Chanel perfumes everyday ( and Cartier & LV's Vanilla or Rose ones too )  I hope you had a fabulous outing  & wonderful day today my darling friend


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving the moment ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


Gorgeous shot, my friend!!!


----------



## chanel79

Daisy2016 said:


> Love your baby's chubby leg .... too cute


hi! hahaha thanks !


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving the moment ❤️


Loving your outfit... and what a lovely bag❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


What a lovely shot my dear!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Loving your outfit... and what a lovely bag❤️❤️❤️


Thank you for the love and sweet compliment!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel Jumbo love
> 
> View attachment 3836302


Beautiful shot by a beautiful lady with her beautiful attire ❤️


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


Loooooooove your pink Chanel, she's just perfect


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Beautiful shot by a beautiful lady with her beautiful attire ❤️


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji847][emoji322][emoji106]there is never a mod from you that isn't STUNNING!


Thank you so much Kendie!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


I adore your pink mini!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


Very beautiful shot, lovely K.!!! Your Miss Pink is sooo HOT!!!


----------



## TheAnaVega

A very boring and unladylike "action" shot of my new baby with her flap open @ the walgreens pharmacy counter 

I'm getting all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow morning so I'm running errands and my reissue is really amazing! Especially since I can toss her on and wear her cross body ! 

So happy with my choice and don't regret her. I know it's a very unique color and a lot of people prob don't think she's very cute but I adore her.  Im excited to see what other color combos come out in the future! 

Thanks for letting me share! 


View attachment 3837086


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel Jumbo love
> 
> View attachment 3836302


Can't believe it! Have been so used to seeing gorgeous mini photos from you. Drop dead gorgeous pictures with jumbo too apparently


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving the moment ❤️


Hmm I think I'm more jealous of your flawless skin


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving the moment ❤️


You are BEAUTIFUL & I am so dying laughing because i thought the EXACT same thing that dear @Vanana said...holy WOW your skin! So flawless & I LOVE that skirt


----------



## Vanana

TheAnaVega said:


> A very boring and unladylike "action" shot of my new baby with her flap open @ the walgreens pharmacy counter
> 
> I'm getting all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow morning so I'm running errands and my reissue is really amazing! Especially since I can toss her on and wear her cross body !
> 
> So happy with my choice and don't regret her. I know it's a very unique color and a lot of people prob don't think she's very cute but I adore her.  Im excited to see what other color combos come out in the future!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837086


Hahaha unladylike you are funny  

Looks cool and pretty to me. Reissue si super practical and if you find color that appeals to you then super awesome! I love the cross body and practical beauty of reissues too (but I do seriously love them all) and I think it's very lucky that you encountered a style that you love and works well for you. Black bags will always be around


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Soooooo gorgeous 3 and adorable pic!! I loooovvvvee your shot!!!!   I also love wearing Chanel perfumes everyday ( and Cartier & LV's Vanilla or Rose ones too )  I hope you had a fabulous outing  & wonderful day today my darling friend





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous shot, my friend!!!





chicnfab said:


> What a lovely shot my dear!





March786 said:


> Loooooooove your pink Chanel, she's just perfect





steffysstyle said:


> Thank you so much Kendie!





Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful shot, lovely K.!!! Your Miss Pink is sooo HOT!!!


 Warmest Thanks to all of you chanel sweethearts! You made my day (& Miss Pink mini thanks you too!)
Oh @shopgirl4cc do you have or wear Beige parfum? I want to try that one next &/or Miss Dior. Thank you darling!


----------



## Bagventures

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving the moment ❤️


If I got stuck in the elevator with you, I probably wouldn't stop staring. Looking so good!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My new medium gold lamb Boy is joining me on a quick weekend fun trip!


----------



## kkfiregirl

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel Jumbo love
> 
> View attachment 3836302



You are FABULOUS!


----------



## chicnfab

With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You are always a scrumptious vision....most lovely lady in red...WOWZERS!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Quilts and stripes


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You are always a scrumptious vision....most lovely lady in red...WOWZERS!!!


Thank you my sweetest friend ❤️❤️... I really need a true red bag (hunting) jealous with all your beautiful reds....


----------



## Bagventures

Looking fabulous as always @ChicFab. Love your ensemble with all the right accessories!!


----------



## yinnie

TheAnaVega said:


> I'm going to Australia next month! Can you PM yummy coffee places ! [emoji30]



Where is australia are you visiting? I’m based in Sydney. Not familiar with other cities [emoji848]

PM me if you are going to Sydney and let me know where you are staying. i can send you some suggestions [emoji12]


----------



## TheAnaVega

yinnie said:


> Where is australia are you visiting? I’m based in Sydney. Not familiar with other cities [emoji848]
> 
> PM me if you are going to Sydney and let me know where you are staying. i can send you some suggestions [emoji12]



I'll be in Sydney for 4 days! I'll send you a PM [emoji108][emoji119]


----------



## chicnfab

Bagventures said:


> Looking fabulous as always @ChicFab. Love your ensemble with all the right accessories!!


Thanks my love!!!! You're making me blush


----------



## chicnfab

TheAnaVega said:


> A very boring and unladylike "action" shot of my new baby with her flap open @ the walgreens pharmacy counter
> 
> I'm getting all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow morning so I'm running errands and my reissue is really amazing! Especially since I can toss her on and wear her cross body !
> 
> So happy with my choice and don't regret her. I know it's a very unique color and a lot of people prob don't think she's very cute but I adore her.  Im excited to see what other color combos come out in the future!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837086


She's very unique my dear.. love love special pieces..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> My new medium gold lamb Boy is joining me on a quick weekend fun trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837101


Ohhh she's soooo beautiful like you my dear...
Enjoy the trip..


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel Jumbo love
> 
> View attachment 3836302


Super love love love your outfit combination and all your chanel goodies...


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Red is your color, my friend and your GST is dreamy and such a gorgeous neutral.


----------



## kkfiregirl

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Stunning - as always!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


Such a beautiful shade of pink and ever so feminine!  Nice overall pic of Chanel


----------



## love2learn

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving the moment ❤️


Your black coco handle looks perfect against your outfit.  Love that blouse!
I came back to edit this to also complement, like Vanana and Kendie did about you beautiful, flawless complexion!  I was in awe of your outfit with the black coco, until I read their response and had to look at your picture again.  You truly look amazing!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Hmm I think I'm more jealous of your flawless skin





Kendie26 said:


> You are BEAUTIFUL & I am so dying laughing because i thought the EXACT same thing that dear @Vanana said...holy WOW your skin! So flawless & I LOVE that skirt


You two are so nice and so funny!!  I'm looking at her bag and outfit and you two are giving compliments to her flawless skin.  Which, then made me go back and look at her picture again, and now that's all I notice!!  She does have such a beautiful complexion!


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look so pretty in that beautiful red lacy dress!  Your beige GST looks beautiful too!


----------



## love2learn

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3837133
> 
> Quilts and stripes


That is one gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


oh wow red is sooooo your color love your ensemble


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> My new medium gold lamb Boy is joining me on a quick weekend fun trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837101


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> Can't believe it! Have been so used to seeing gorgeous mini photos from you. Drop dead gorgeous pictures with jumbo too apparently



Thank you Vanana, I got myself the jumbo for my 30th birthday this year - she's my "grown-up" bag  



kkfiregirl said:


> You are FABULOUS!



Thank you, you are so kind!



chicnfab said:


> Super love love love your outfit combination and all your chanel goodies...



Thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Absolutely gorgeous! Red and beige go so well together!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful shade of pink and ever so feminine!  Nice overall pic of Chanel


Kindest thanks my dear friend ! Pink is a fave of mine


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Red and beige go so well together!


Thanks my dear!!! Fave combo ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> oh wow red is sooooo your color love your ensemble


Yes love love red and your mini


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> You look so pretty in that beautiful red lacy dress!  Your beige GST looks beautiful too!


Thanks my love..they are my fave combo ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Red is your color, my friend and your GST is dreamy and such a gorgeous neutral.


Thanks my dear friend... hoping it's all year summer.... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

kkfiregirl said:


> Stunning - as always!


Thanks my dear!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Hmm I think I'm more jealous of your flawless skin


Haha amen about the flawless skin! It's been my prayer besides world peace! ❤️ But I guess the camera might be a bit blurry.. thanks love! ❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> You are BEAUTIFUL & I am so dying laughing because i thought the EXACT same thing that dear @Vanana said...holy WOW your skin! So flawless & I LOVE that skirt


Haha @Vanana you beautiful ladies def made my day! Haven had any compliment since 18 months of bein a cow to my baby princess! ❤️ The skirt is from Zara!❤️ Zara clothing can be so addictive besides Chanel!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

love2learn said:


> Your black coco handle looks perfect against your outfit.  Love that blouse!
> I came back to edit this to also complement, like Vanana and Kendie did about you beautiful, flawless complexion!  I was in awe of your outfit with the black coco, until I read their response and had to look at your picture again.  You truly look amazing!!


Aww thanks love! Loving all the wonderful, gorgeous girls over here! ❤️❤️ The velvet top is from HM..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

In my fav color! Sorry if it's too much of a pink..I'm a pink girl at heart! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> In my fav color! Sorry if it's too much of a pink..I'm a pink girl at heart! ❤️❤️❤️


Ohhh that's ok.. everything are absolutely beautiful...nothing too much... if you don't mind me asking what size is your beautiful coco handle?


----------



## March786

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



loving your red outfit! You look fabulous

We are gst twins  and Seeing this picture makes me realise I must take mine out more often


----------



## March786

Firstchanellv28 said:


> In my fav color! Sorry if it's too much of a pink..I'm a pink girl at heart! ❤️❤️❤️



Love your pinkness it's stunning


----------



## chicnfab

March786 said:


> loving your red outfit! You look fabulous
> 
> We are gst twins  and Seeing this picture makes me realise I must take mine out more often


My first chanel.. love mine soooo muchhh... you should take it out more often she's gorgeous...thanks my dear ❤️❤️❤️ Have a great day


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Great assemble!!! Love your bags, and your sandals are so adorable... very well put together!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> In my fav color! Sorry if it's too much of a pink..I'm a pink girl at heart! ❤️❤️❤️


So cute, so chic, so lovely!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Warmest Thanks to all of you chanel sweethearts! You made my day (& Miss Pink mini thanks you too!)
> Oh @shopgirl4cc do you have or wear Beige parfum? I want to try that one next &/or Miss Dior. Thank you darling!


Yes my darling friend Kendie  I am not familiar with Beige Perfume yet but I remember thats smells so good! Great choice!  My most favorite in Chanel perfumes has been "ALLURE" which I've been using since 1999 ( wow I've never counted my years until just now...so long loyal customer...lol)  I also love "CHANCE" like yours  , and N"5 of course and "COCO MADEMOISELLE" sometimes... 
Lately most I often wear is Louis Vuitton's "CONTRE MOI" which smells sooo good and makes me feel relax and my most favorite one in them all  I love it so much that I often carry their black travel spray too, and "ROSE DES VENTS" is so good too  I also wear Cartier's ones sometimes and not familiar with Dior ones much but they're also great!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


WOW I LOVE you in your beautiful Red dress @chicnfab !!!! You look soooo pretty!!! and of course your lovely fav beige GST!!! ( love the combo of gold HW )  What's in your LV shopping bag?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TheAnaVega said:


> A very boring and unladylike "action" shot of my new baby with her flap open @ the walgreens pharmacy counter
> 
> I'm getting all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow morning so I'm running errands and my reissue is really amazing! Especially since I can toss her on and wear her cross body !
> 
> So happy with my choice and don't regret her. I know it's a very unique color and a lot of people prob don't think she's very cute but I adore her.  Im excited to see what other color combos come out in the future!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837086


WOW @TheAnaVega LOVE your fun post and edgy unique beauty!!!!  Seriously your reissue is SOOO COOL!!!


----------



## deltalady

CC Brooch today for a workshop


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Great assemble!!! Love your bags, and your sandals are so adorable... very well put together!!!


Thanks my dear! sandals are from zara from their last sale.... have a great day


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW I LOVE you in your beautiful Red dress @chicnfab !!!! You look soooo pretty!!! and of course your lovely fav beige GST!!! ( love the combo of gold HW )  What's in your LV shopping bag?


Thank you my love..red is one of my fave colour.. I think pretty much all the colours I ❤️.. ohh nothing so exciting with the lv bag just picked up my keybell that's been waiting for me like a month..


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> CC Brooch today for a workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837930


Lovely...


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you Vanana, I got myself the jumbo for my 30th birthday this year - she's my "grown-up" bag
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are so kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Ah so good to be young


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Yes love love red and your mini


Thanks hon! the latest red craze is serious! So glad to see all the gorgeous red bags though and by the way the color is awesome on you with your infectious smile


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haha @Vanana you beautiful ladies def made my day! Haven had any compliment since 18 months of bein a cow to my baby princess! ❤️ The skirt is from Zara!❤️ Zara clothing can be so addictive besides Chanel!


So lucky to have a princess to pass your lovely Chanels to/share with. When I had my first boy, I remember that my face turned so dull it's ridiculous and I totally freaked-out! That took quite a lot out of my body I guess and took a while to get back to normal. It's definitely not your camera but in case it is, I need to get one and simply live behind the lens then.


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haha @Vanana you beautiful ladies def made my day! Haven had any compliment since 18 months of bein a cow to my baby princess! ❤️ The skirt is from Zara!❤️ Zara clothing can be so addictive besides Chanel!


I love both Zara (some pieces) and Chanel RTW as well. My husband thinks it's the craziest thing


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that's ok.. everything are absolutely beautiful...nothing too much... if you don't mind me asking what size is your beautiful coco handle?


Hehe thanks love! ❤️❤️❤️She is a size small, a size after mini..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

March786 said:


> Love your pinkness it's stunning


Thanks for your awesome encouragement! ❤️ So uplifted!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> So cute, so chic, so lovely!!!


It rhymes!!! ❤️❤️❤️ Haha thanks love!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> So lucky to have a princess to pass your lovely Chanels to/share with. When I had my first boy, I remember that my face turned so dull it's ridiculous and I totally freaked-out! That took quite a lot out of my body I guess and took a while to get back to normal. It's definitely not your camera but in case it is, I need to get one and simply live behind the lens then.


Hehe I can't helped laughing! You have a great personality!❤️❤️❤️ Yeah she is my precious! I will pass them down to her in case the prices sky rocketed in the future, when she is old enough she can have my collection! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> I love both Zara (some pieces) and Chanel RTW as well. My husband thinks it's the craziest thing


Don't worry about him, they always think it's crazy when you spend on anything at all even if it's not their cash


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Hehe thanks love! ❤️❤️❤️She is a size small, a size after mini..


Ohh thank u...


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Lovely you and your boy.. been so busy with "back to school"...  nice to catch up..❤️❤️❤️



Hi lovely Chicnfab,

Thank you!  yes, back to school is a busy time !   

Hope you have a nice, restful weekend n well-recharged! ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today's OOTD with the Chanel GST! I still love this bag and use her for work. 

Instagram @nycmamaofone for more pics.


----------



## Kendie26

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3838237
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD with the Chanel GST! I still love this bag and use her for work.
> 
> Instagram @nycmamaofone for more pics.


OMG I TOTALLY LOVEyour mod...fab ensemble!!!


----------



## Kendie26

When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3838237
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD with the Chanel GST! I still love this bag and use her for work.
> 
> Instagram @nycmamaofone for more pics.


You look fabulous!!! @nycmamaofone  Your GST look so beautiful and sleek, and look still new and great shape!!! I'm happy we're bag twin in this silver hardware black GSTand you inspire me I should take mine out more often!  I truly love this Chanel iconic classic tote in my collection forever


----------



## chicnfab

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3838237
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD with the Chanel GST! I still love this bag and use her for work.
> 
> Instagram @nycmamaofone for more pics.


Lovely gst, outfit and you..❤️❤️❤️ I'm a gst  lover as well


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


She's truly special like you my dear... loving all abt your outfit it's just stunning.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!



OMG   Your  came out!!! Awwww I truly truly adore your LUXURIOUS LAMBSKIN flap!! my MOST favorite in your amazing collection as well as your  14B Red lambs ml flap! Your chevron baby look soooo classy and elegant, beyond class yet sooo edgy!!! I love how the chevron pattern shows even more luxuriness of lambskin sheen!! 
You make me wanna take my lamb flap out for today's lunch date  Lambskin ml flap is my first love for Chanel and even how much I love my other Chanel in caviar or calfskin, I always go back to lambskin the best and forever 
I hope you had a successful and enjoyable time at special event last night & Have a wonderful Friday & weened my gorgeous Chanel lady


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


Perfection!!! I really adore this piece of yours, love how the chevron so puffy, love the luxurious of black lamb... huge LOVE!!! Hope you had a wonderful and successful meeting dinner!!! How lovely your brooch pairs with your cardigan, outstanding!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


She's so pretty and buttery soft.  Love the camellia with the sweater.  So did anyone pet her at dinner beside you?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I TOTALLY LOVEyour mod...fab ensemble!!!



Kendie, you are so sweet! Thanks for you lovely compliment. I am in awe of your stunning collection!




shopgirl4cc said:


> You look fabulous!!! @nycmamaofone  Your GST look so beautiful and sleek, and look still new and great shape!!! I'm happy we're bag twin in this silver hardware black GSTand you inspire me I should take mine out more often!  I truly love this Chanel iconic classic tote in my collection forever



Thank you Shopgirl4cc, the GST is underrated! I've had mine for 3 years and it still looks amazing. Glad you feel inspired to bring yours out. 




chicnfab said:


> Lovely gst, outfit and you..[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I'm a gst  lover as well



You are so sweet, chicnfab! Glad to hear you are a GST lover too [emoji173]️.


----------



## Shinymint

My Chanel GST (4yrs) and Chanel Yen Wallet (2 weeks) both in caviar


----------



## chicnfab

Shinymint said:


> My Chanel GST (4yrs) and Chanel Yen Wallet (2 weeks) both in caviar


Stunning pieces!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG   Your  came out!!! Awwww I truly truly adore your LUXURIOUS LAMBSKIN flap!! my MOST favorite in your amazing collection as well as your  14B Red lambs ml flap! Your chevron baby look soooo classy and elegant, beyond class yet sooo edgy!!! I love how the chevron pattern shows even more luxuriness of lambskin sheen!!
> You make me wanna take my lamb flap out for today's lunch date  Lambskin ml flap is my first love for Chanel and even how much I love my other Chanel in caviar or calfskin, I always go back to lambskin the best and forever
> I hope you had a successful and enjoyable time at special event last night & Have a wonderful Friday & weened my gorgeous Chanel lady






Auvina15 said:


> Perfection!!! I really adore this piece of yours, love how the chevron so puffy, love the luxurious of black lamb... huge LOVE!!! Hope you had a wonderful and successful meeting dinner!!! How lovely your brooch pairs with your cardigan, outstanding!!!





Chanel923 said:


> She's so pretty and buttery soft.  Love the camellia with the sweater.  So did anyone pet her at dinner beside you?





nycmamaofone said:


> Kendie, you are so sweet! Thanks for you lovely compliment. I am in awe of your stunning collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Shopgirl4cc, the GST is underrated! I've had mine for 3 years and it still looks amazing. Glad you feel inspired to bring yours out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, chicnfab! Glad to hear you are a GST lover too [emoji173]️.


Hugs & kisses to all of you! @shopgirl4cc  So when i got to the restaurant i went to the ladies room & guess who/what i thought of?!!! YESYOU....for a nano second i thought about a public restroom selfie, but i such a lame-o scaredy cat!! To afraid of being caught BUT i had a nice moment smiling & laughing to myself thinking of you! One day you will have inspired me enough to be brave & do it for YOU! Thank you sweetie for your kindness words & your amazing spirit....& emoji mania
@Auvina15  thank you sweetness & for even seeing the camellia brooch....she blended in so much w/ the cardigan that you almost couldn't see it! Oh & same for you dearest @Chanel923 for noticing brooch! So funny you ask about petting.....on my drive over to restaurant i was anticipating that possibility & if someone might try that but i don't think anyone even noitciced Ms chevron except for me, aw what a pity!@nycmamaofone that's just so sweet, thank you! Much appreciate it dear


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> She's truly special like you my dear... loving all abt your outfit it's just stunning.. ❤️❤️❤️


 that's high praise from 1 of our beloved true chanel fashionista's, beautiful glam queens!


----------



## steffysstyle

A very simple, casual Friday ootd


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!



She's a stunner!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> A very simple, casual Friday ootd
> 
> View attachment 3838660





steffysstyle said:


> She's a stunner!


Thanks so much & you look so "fall (season)chic!" Love this look!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> that's high praise from 1 of our beloved true chanel fashionista's, beautiful glam queens!


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> A very simple, casual Friday ootd
> 
> View attachment 3838660


Very nice!! Casual but dressy in a way.. happy Friday ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> A very simple, casual Friday ootd
> 
> View attachment 3838660


LOVE!! @steffysstyle Your style is always so sleek and graceful!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hugs & kisses to all of you! @shopgirl4cc  So when i got to the restaurant i went to the ladies room & guess who/what i thought of?!!! YESYOU....for a nano second i thought about a public restroom selfie, but i such a lame-o scaredy cat!! To afraid of being caught BUT i had a nice moment smiling & laughing to myself thinking of you! One day you will have inspired me enough to be brave & do it for YOU! Thank you sweetie for your kindness words & your amazing spirit....& emoji mania


Ahahaha  You're soooo fun and make me laugh happily always my friend!! ya, it would be embarrassed and awkward moments for sure when people caught you.... lol  actually its my bad habit and I do all the time and did again today  just after you inspired me with your luxe chevron lambie this morning, I took my lamb flap out happily for lunch today....then your know where mirrors are...lol  At least... You have a beautiful and warm heart, understand me so fun way tho.... Thank you my Chanel sweetest friend ~ 
Love, xoxo 
From emoji mania


----------



## shopgirl4cc

At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap 
Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol 






And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw ) 
Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


Speechless...just gorgeous lady and bag as always. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


You look so beautiful, my friend!!   Actually,  no-one looks nearly as beautiful in the restroom as you do!   Seriously, though you are a Chanel goddess and I love your mod shots and I adore you.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Eat, drink and be CC ❤️
Have a fabulous weekend CC lovers!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much & you look so "fall (season)chic!" Love this look!



Thank you so much!



chicnfab said:


> Very nice!! Casual but dressy in a way.. happy Friday ❤️❤️❤️



Thanks, you too 



shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE!! @steffysstyle Your style is always so sleek and graceful!!!



Aww, thank you very much! Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811



Love the luxuriousness of lambskin nothing quite like it - beautiful medium flap and lovely mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Eat, drink and be CC ❤️
> Have a fabulous weekend CC lovers!
> View attachment 3838930


Oh yes! I LOVE your first line, "eat, drink & be CC!" That's awesome!! 2 most beautiful bags & at NOBU...spectacular! We were there only once when the first/original NYC Nobu opened. So much buzz & excitement when it opened. No doubt you had an amazing meal / time!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


 We LOVE & look forward to your "casual attitude in the lady's room!!"      
You are the bestest my dearest!!!! Love you so much & your CF is totally THE most quintessential chanel ever (imho)


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Don't worry about him, they always think it's crazy when you spend on anything at all even if it's not their cash


Hahaha DH is the worst enabler and he's typically my best and worst shopping buddy because he finds the best things somehow that I may overlook from a diff perspective. However the worst shopping buddy cuz it gets real expensive real fast


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


Chanel puffy lamb sooo stunning


----------



## Vanana

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3838237
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD with the Chanel GST! I still love this bag and use her for work.
> 
> Instagram @nycmamaofone for more pics.


Such a cute skirt and perfect Sandals with it! Well the chanel bag doesn't hurt either to make the outfit


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


Absolutely stunning  that was picture perfect for sure and hope you guys had a great dinner and lovely time


----------



## M.Dressler

Out with my coco handle


----------



## Love4MK

You know, not only have I noticed everyone's beautiful bags and Chanel goodies, but I've noticed how incredibly complimentary everyone on this thread is.  It's a nice change from some other aspects of this forum.  All of you ladies (and I'm sure a few gents!) are so sweet and complimentary on here!  I don't have any Chanel items to share myself (maybe one day!), but I will spend more time around here for the shear nicety of it all!


----------



## Purrsey

My WOC on vacation with me. People watching moment.


----------



## chicnfab

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3839216
> 
> My WOC on vacation with me. People watching moment.


What a great companion ❤️❤️❤️Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## chicnfab

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3839216
> 
> My WOC on vacation with me. People watching moment.


What a great companion ❤️❤️❤️Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## chicnfab

Love4MK said:


> You know, not only have I noticed everyone's beautiful bags and Chanel goodies, but I've noticed how incredibly complimentary everyone on this thread is.  It's a nice change from some other aspects of this forum.  All of you ladies (and I'm sure a few gents!) are so sweet and complimentary on here!  I don't have any Chanel items to share myself (maybe one day!), but I will spend more time around here for the shear nicety of it all!


Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


Aside from your beautiful and puffy chanel bags, loving your top as well and your accessories.. seeing a pop of red to  compliment everything...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

M.Dressler said:


> Out with my coco handle
> View attachment 3839149
> View attachment 3839150


What a beauty... sooooo gorgeous and I'm really thinking to get that in red but they only have the one with lizard handle which is stunning as well.. love love love this bag on you!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Eat, drink and be CC ❤️
> Have a fabulous weekend CC lovers!
> View attachment 3838930


Beautiful chanel bags.. I wonder what are they talking about


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes! I LOVE your first line, "eat, drink & be CC!" That's awesome!! 2 most beautiful bags & at NOBU...spectacular! We were there only once when the first/original NYC Nobu opened. So much buzz & excitement when it opened. No doubt you had an amazing meal / time!


Thanks! Oh delishious food and vino! Most importantly great company  and conversation esp talking about CC upcoming collections. ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> Beautiful chanel bags.. I wonder what are they talking about


Upcoming collections  and sipping vino


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


Beautiful shopgirl4cc!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


A very special bag indeed!!  She just looks so soft!!  Love seeing lambskin on both quilted and chevron, but you really captured the beauty of your bag in your picture!!  Beautiful photo!!  I hope your business dinner went well


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> A very simple, casual Friday ootd
> 
> View attachment 3838660


You look amazing for being "casual".


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> At lunch today....I took my lamb m/l out ~  inspired by my beloved friend @Kendie26, her most gorgeous luxe chevron lamb flap
> Excuse my casual attitude in the lady's room again...lol
> View attachment 3838809
> 
> View attachment 3838810
> 
> 
> 
> And now going out to dinner,  switched my m/l to mini ( 17C black caviar light gold hw )
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for long triple pics... Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a Happy Friday evening & wonderful weekend ~
> View attachment 3838811


Gosh.  Both are beautiful, but yours and Kendie's lambskin CF's are sooooooo picture perfect.


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Eat, drink and be CC ❤️
> Have a fabulous weekend CC lovers!
> View attachment 3838930


Two fabulous bags!!  Love that reissue!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You look so beautiful, my friend!!   Actually,  no-one looks nearly as beautiful in the restroom as you do!   Seriously, though you are a Chanel goddess and I love your mod shots and I adore you.


Awww You're just too sweet lady and gentle lovely friend DM  Your beautiful heart and sweetest words always cheer me up so much, my beautiful lady 



steffysstyle said:


> Love the luxuriousness of lambskin nothing quite like it - beautiful medium flap and lovely mini!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> ❤️❤️❤️❤️





LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Speechless...just gorgeous lady and bag as always. ❤️❤️❤️





Kendie26 said:


> We LOVE & look forward to your "casual attitude in the lady's room!!"
> You are the bestest my dearest!!!! Love you so much & your CF is totally THE most quintessential chanel ever (imho)





Vanana said:


> Chanel puffy lamb sooo stunning





chicnfab said:


> Aside from your beautiful and puffy chanel bags, loving your top as well and your accessories.. seeing a pop of red to  compliment everything...❤️❤️❤️





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful shopgirl4cc!





love2learn said:


> Two fabulous bags!!  Love that reissue!!



Dearest lovelies Chanel friends You beautiful ladies are just sooo sweet!  Thank you sooooo much to you all for such your your beautiful hearts and sweetest words always You ladies are such sweetest and beautiful, wonderful Chanel mates! I can't describe by words but you are meaning a lots to me. Thank you so much for letting me share and also sharing your joys and love with me always I hope you all are having wonderful Sat evening & night


----------



## bh4me

Going out to dinner with the family. Pls excuse my old lady hands...lol  I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Eat, drink and be CC ❤️
> Have a fabulous weekend CC lovers!
> View attachment 3838930


LOVE THIS!!LOVE your quote and sense of humor!!  Yes!! Life is short, why not  Your beautiful puffy shiny 17C mini ( Yay! to twin ) have such wonderful mates!! Both of you ladies have such beautiful CC  NOBU is one of my favorites I've never missed when stayed nearby always  How I wish I could join you two.... Hope you ladies had a fabulous time  Hope you're having a wonderful Sat night & weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bh4me said:


> Going out to dinner with the family. Pls excuse my old lady hands...lol  I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3839827


 Beautiful!! @bh4me, Your hands are pretty and seriously does not look old lady hand at all! I have very bone-like wrist and hands and wish I had pretty ones like yours!!  Hope you have a fun dinner time with your beautiful flap


----------



## yinnie

Baby feet with my vintage mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## Angel1219

steffysstyle said:


> A very simple, casual Friday ootd



This look is so Fall-appropriate, very warm and chic, love it!


----------



## riquita

Tonight's accessories.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sparkletastic

10c red caviar classic single flap jumbo


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.
> View attachment 3839881


Oh what a birthday beauty (the chevron mini is very pretty too)   hope you had a fantastic celebration and an even more amazing year to come


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Absolutely stunning  that was picture perfect for sure and hope you guys had a great dinner and lovely time


Thanks kindly sweetie....I'm laughing at your other comment about your DH as best shopping buddy!


----------



## Kendie26

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3839901


STUNNER alert...hello gorgeous lady rockin' that fab Boy! WOW


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Going out to dinner with the family. Pls excuse my old lady hands...lol  I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3839827


You ALWAYS nail it & look phenomenal in your mods...& what the BLEEP are you talking about w/ your hands?!!! You are cray cray!! I will HAPPILY trade hands w/ you dearest BH!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.
> View attachment 3839881


Chanel Goddess alert....THIS entire look just melts my heart....it could be 1 of my very favorite mods of you...a true magnificent beauty you are DM. Happiest of birthday wishes again my LoveBug!


----------



## Kendie26

Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> A very special bag indeed!!  She just looks so soft!!  Love seeing lambskin on both quilted and chevron, but you really captured the beauty of your bag in your picture!!  Beautiful photo!!  I hope your business dinner went well


Warmest thanks sweet friend!!! THanks for appreciating that one, as you know she's a fave for sure & the event went better than we had anticipated....happy campers!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Goddess alert....THIS entire look just melts my heart....it could be 1 of my very favorite mods of you...a true magnificent beauty you are DM. Happiest of birthday wishes again my LoveBug!


You are much too kind, my friend, but I thank you and I truly appreciate it. 


Vanana said:


> Oh what a birthday beauty (the chevron mini is very pretty too)   hope you had a fantastic celebration and an even more amazing year to come


Thank you, Vanana. We had a lovely evening.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though


Haven't seen this fabulous Boy in a while, my sweet, but I realize it must be hard to rotate and choose, considering your heart-stopping collection.  This one is so special and I LOVE your feminine, boho blouse.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though


Hehe I would have chickened out too hence no ladies room selfie..but saw so many gorgeous ladies here did a pretty good mod from the ladies room! You look gorgeous and I love the pleated boys together with your top. Feels carefree and such a happy vibe!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm so in love with my chanel jumbo.. perfect size and fits everything what I need during the day .. almost same length as some of my other larger bags


----------



## steffysstyle

love2learn said:


> You look amazing for being "casual".





Angel1219 said:


> This look is so Fall-appropriate, very warm and chic, love it!



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though



Lovely boy! Can't help notice your beautiful manicure, what colour polish is that?

P.S I also can't do mod shots in front of anyone (besides hubby  ).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Haven't seen this fabulous Boy in a while, my sweet, but I realize it must be hard to rotate and choose, considering your heart-stopping collection.  This one is so special and I LOVE your feminine, boho blouse.





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Hehe I would have chickened out too hence no ladies room selfie..but saw so many gorgeous ladies here did a pretty good mod from the ladies room! You look gorgeous and I love the pleated boys together with your top. Feels carefree and such a happy vibe!





steffysstyle said:


> Lovely boy! Can't help notice your beautiful manicure, what colour polish is that?
> 
> P.S I also can't do mod shots in front of anyone (besides hubby  ).


Aw thank you so much from 3 amazingly gorgeous women! You are all too generous 
@steffysstyle thank you, that polish is Dior #413 "Grege"..it was actually picked out by hubby...he has learned what my love of neutrals means! Oh & please do tell Mr. Steffystyle (IF he is your killer photographer-?) that he does an AMAZING job!!!  We all look forward to seeing your beautiful pics!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Chanel patent mini, cardholder, and signature lipstick.


----------



## love2learn

bh4me said:


> Going out to dinner with the family. Pls excuse my old lady hands...lol  I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3839827


So your CF looks amazing with your outfit!!  Love how the CF can be worn very dressy and also casual with jeans.  Very cute top and jeans.  As for your hands?  They look young and beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3839876
> 
> 
> Baby feet with my vintage mini


Love cute little baby feet!!  They seem to be growing from your last baby feet pic.  They grow to fast  Your mini looks fabulous as always!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.
> View attachment 3839881


Love seeing your lamb chevron mini  I also love that tank/cami top!!!  Anyhow you look beautiful and hope you had a great Bday dinner!!


----------



## love2learn

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3839901


Gorgeous red Boy!!!


----------



## love2learn

riquita said:


> Tonight's accessories.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839912


All looks beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar classic single flap jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839970


Just stunning!!!  I know you love the single flaps.  This one is just WOW WOW WOW!!!


----------



## love2learn

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3840832
> 
> 
> Chanel patent mini, cardholder, and signature lipstick.


So pretty!!!  Don't see the patent mini's too much on here.  I've seen a few on some of the resale sites lately.  Is the patent pretty easy to care for?  Don't have to baby too much?  The patent just gives a little extra pretty to an already gorgeous gem.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though


I don't think anyone would ever say you're "hogging" the thread.  And, we all look forward to which amazing bag you'll be treating us with, whether it's once a day or several times a day   This Boy like the rest of your collection is such a stunning piece!!!  You also crack me up about wanting to take a pic in the bathroom, but people were coming in, I would've done the same thing as you my dear friend!!!


----------



## love2learn

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3840537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with my chanel jumbo.. perfect size and fits everything what I need during the day .. almost same length as some of my other larger bags


I remember seeing your reveal and how excited you were.  It sounds like you're still loving your jumbo?  Who wouldn't?  It's gorgeous!!  Love your new Jersey Tote also!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3839876
> 
> 
> Baby feet with my vintage mini


What an adorable baby feet pic again! @yinnie  your vintage mini is so cute as well


----------



## nycmamaofone

love2learn said:


> So pretty!!!  Don't see the patent mini's too much on here.  I've seen a few on some of the resale sites lately.  Is the patent pretty easy to care for?  Don't have to baby too much?  The patent just gives a little extra pretty to an already gorgeous gem.



Thanks love2learn! I haven't had any issues with it and it's been a few years already. I am just careful not to wear it on really hot days and I don't let anything stick to it. But yeah, it's so pretty but many gals are afraid of patent.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.
> View attachment 3839881


  This heart beating!! Gorgeous you!!!! I truly adore your beautiful mod shots always!!! Love your beautiful chic outfit and that yummy luxe lambskin chevron mini!!! perfect on beautiful lady you And Happy Happy birthday!!!! dearest my beautiful friend ( your birthday??) How I wish I could cerebrate with you.... I hope you had a fabulous time & I wish you the best happiness more than ever this year!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though



You're too cute and sweet my darling friend!!!  I imagine you in picture from your writing, too cute!!oh just makes me wanna hug you right now sooo bad no worries my sweetest friend ~ keep your graceful style my dear  well..actually I've never succeed well at movie theatre lady's room myself either... I guess mostly better at quit restaurant's...haha but you know, now I think of you whenever goes there and I usually don't include my face in my mod shot ( for this world largest public PF site ) but actually I am always smiling at mirror by thinking of you lately ( I know, I know, weirdo me! lol )   But yay I'm looking forward to it, your fun challenging maybe someday when you get the mood 
I adore your special edition boy, he look always such a cool and edgy boy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break  
I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are 
Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo


----------



## shopgirl4cc

riquita said:


> Tonight's accessories.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839912


Beautiful @riquita I'm happy "Love" twinies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar classic single flap jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839970


Gorgeous! @Sparkletastic  Love Love Red Chanel!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3839901


Beautiful Chevron Red Boy!Look great on you @pfsheen


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> This heart beating!! Gorgeous you!!!! I truly adore your beautiful mod shots always!!! Love your beautiful chic outfit and that yummy luxe lambskin chevron mini!!! perfect on beautiful lady you And Happy Happy birthday!!!! dearest my beautiful friend ( your birthday??) How I wish I could cerebrate with you.... I hope you had a fabulous time & I wish you the best happiness more than ever this year!!!!


Thank you so very much, my beautiful friend.    Yes, it was my Birthday earlier this week and we celebrated on Saturday night as a family and had a fun night with lots of laughter and good food.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


I love this shot of you walking your beautiful baby.  He is a very special love and so lucky to be loved by you and your family, as you can see how content and peaceful he is.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love seeing your lamb chevron mini  I also love that tank/cami top!!!  Anyhow you look beautiful and hope you had a great Bday dinner!!


Thank you so much, love2learn!!


----------



## Toronto24

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3839216
> 
> My WOC on vacation with me. People watching moment.



This is such an amazing WOC. I realized only after it stopped being produced. I managed to find one recently in a lighter colour but would love to find a black one or metallic one day! It surprisingly holds a lot and I love the magnetic closure. Definitely an easy travel bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

love2learn said:


> Just stunning!!!  I know you love the single flaps.  This one is just WOW WOW WOW!!!


Thank you, dear heart!  I really do adore the single flaps. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous! @Sparkletastic  Love Love Red Chanel!!


 Thank you!! She brightens my days!   I think Chanel is at its best with the reds!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


What a fun and hilarious post!! Thank you for sharing your cute dog! shopgirl4cc, you look so beautiful as always ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


I love your dog.. soooo cuteee and beautiful


----------



## Sandra.AT

love2learn said:


> I remember seeing your reveal and how excited you were.  It sounds like you're still loving your jumbo?  Who wouldn't?  It's gorgeous!!  Love your new Jersey Tote also!


yes it is such a beautiful bag  I just need to start using her also for work not only on weekends as I miss her during the week


----------



## Yuki85

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856



Your dog is soo cute especially the photos in the car!!! love Shiba Inus!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're too cute and sweet my darling friend!!!  I imagine you in picture from your writing, too cute!!oh just makes me wanna hug you right now sooo bad no worries my sweetest friend ~ keep your graceful style my dear  well..actually I've never succeed well at movie theatre lady's room myself either... I guess mostly better at quit restaurant's...haha but you know, now I think of you whenever goes there and I usually don't include my face in my mod shot ( for this world largest public PF site ) but actually I am always smiling at mirror by thinking of you lately ( I know, I know, weirdo me! lol )   But yay I'm looking forward to it, your fun challenging maybe someday when you get the mood
> I adore your special edition boy, he look always such a cool and edgy boy





shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


What a coincidence indeed my sweetest! Boy love back to you & a very special BIG Happy (early)Birthday this week to your beloved shiba inu...he is a total hottie LoveBug! He looks so incredibly happy & content w/ you (as anyone would be!) And i am definitely going "TO DO IT!"(public restroom selfie for you


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I don't think anyone would ever say you're "hogging" the thread.  And, we all look forward to which amazing bag you'll be treating us with, whether it's once a day or several times a day   This Boy like the rest of your collection is such a stunning piece!!!  You also crack me up about wanting to take a pic in the bathroom, but people were coming in, I would've done the same thing as you my dear friend!!!


Aw you are such a kindhearted gentle soul my dear friend....many kind thanks! Have you been using that glorious WOC lately?


----------



## chicnfab

With my boy ohhh boyyy...

Sending lots of love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
Have a great day everyone


----------



## chicnfab

bh4me said:


> Going out to dinner with the family. Pls excuse my old lady hands...lol  I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3839827


Nope it's not... enjoy your dinner.. and what beautiful bag to go along with you❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.
> View attachment 3839881


Such a lovely top (it's so feminine) and your sandals too!!!!! Do I need to say your mini as well...you are sooo gorgeous my dear ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

riquita said:


> Tonight's accessories.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839912


Lovely ensembles my dear ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar classic single flap jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839970


If only I can get your bag from the pic... soooooo beautiful my dear and it's sparkling like you ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though


Love love love your top/ dress... anything embroidery I ❤️❤️❤️.... and your unique boy is just stunner like you my dear❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3840832
> 
> 
> Chanel patent mini, cardholder, and signature lipstick.


Such a Stunning beauty ❤️❤️❤️ Loving your cardholder as well sooo unique


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


Ohhh this one melts my heart!!! Love love love everything ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3840537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with my chanel jumbo.. perfect size and fits everything what I need during the day .. almost same length as some of my other larger bags


Both bags are stunning.... have a great day ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3839901


You're sooo lovely and your boy...❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> With my boy ohhh boyyy...
> 
> Sending lots of love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> Have a great day everyone


You look so pretty in Red dress and sandals!!!! @chicnfab darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> What a fun and hilarious post!! Thank you for sharing your cute dog! shopgirl4cc, you look so beautiful as always ❤️❤️❤️





Sandra.AT said:


> I love your dog.. soooo cuteee and beautiful





Yuki85 said:


> Your dog is soo cute especially the photos in the car!!! love Shiba Inus!!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh this one melts my heart!!! Love love love everything ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


Thank you~lovely Chanel ladies for your warm and sweetest hearts and love for him     He is smiling right now


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so very much, my beautiful friend.    Yes, it was my Birthday earlier this week and we celebrated on Saturday night as a family and had a fun night with lots of laughter and good food.





Dextersmom said:


> I love this shot of you walking your beautiful baby.  He is a very special love and so lucky to be loved by you and your family, as you can see how content and peaceful he is.


Thank you my beautiful friend  Love you sooo much!!! I am soooo happy to hear you had a such a fabulous happier Saturday with your loved ones!!! I could imagine anyone around you would be melt by your beauty as you're truly a beautiful lady inside and outside!!! You deserve the best and I hope you have a wonderful Monday and week!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> What a coincidence indeed my sweetest! Boy love back to you & a very special BIG Happy (early)Birthday this week to your beloved shiba inu...he is a total hottie LoveBug! He looks so incredibly happy & content w/ you (as anyone would be!) And i am definitely going "TO DO IT!"(public restroom selfie for you


Thank you Kendie!!  You're such a fun and adorable lady I always LOVE your posts that make me smile and laugh, warm my heart, brighten this forum up like   Love you my Chanel friend  
And Yes I am here for you and I'll be waiting for the day anytime you feel free and enjoy the moments, my darling friend Hope you have a fantastic day & week ~


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend  Love you sooo much!!! I am soooo happy to hear you had a such a fabulous happier Saturday with your loved ones!!! I could imagine anyone around you would be melt by your beauty as you're truly a beautiful lady inside and outside!!! You deserve the best and I hope you have a wonderful Monday and week!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Such a lovely top (it's so feminine) and your sandals too!!!!! Do I need to say your mini as well...you are sooo gorgeous my dear ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With my boy ohhh boyyy...
> 
> Sending lots of love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Have a great day everyone



You belong on the runway & in magazines dearest pretty woman ![emoji177][emoji122][emoji322][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you Kendie!!  You're such a fun and adorable lady I always LOVE your posts that make me smile and laugh, warm my heart, brighten this forum up like   Love you my Chanel friend
> And Yes I am here for you and I'll be waiting for the day anytime you feel free and enjoy the moments, my darling friend Hope you have a fantastic day & week ~


Have a lovely week yourself! I'm on a train right now & so hard to type ...it's my goal to get a public selfie this week for you sweet friend ....miss sunshine herself


----------



## Sandra.AT

chicnfab said:


> Both bags are stunning.... have a great day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



thank you so much[emoji13][emoji16] have a great day too


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


Hey gorgeous buddy! I've missed you!OMG LOL THE BEST PICS EVER!! Your handsome funny pup made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE THIS!!LOVE your quote and sense of humor!!  Yes!! Life is short, why not  Your beautiful puffy shiny 17C mini ( Yay! to twin ) have such wonderful mates!! Both of you ladies have such beautiful CC  NOBU is one of my favorites I've never missed when stayed nearby always  How I wish I could join you two.... Hope you ladies had a fabulous time  Hope you're having a wonderful Sat night & weekend


Thanks you for your lovely words! Wished you could joined us shopgirl4cc for some quality girls time over tasty food/vino and great conversation. Rough weekend, both DH and LO are under the weather  Hope you have a fabulous week with your lovely cc babes!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With my boy ohhh boyyy...
> 
> Sending lots of love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> Have a great day everyone


Gorgeous look today, my friend!!   Love you in red and your Boy suits you so well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw.  I took a couple of shots of what I put inside, (which is a lot) for you @TheAnaVega.  I love the vintage vibe of this bag.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wearing my Chanel star brooch, earrings (not visible in photo), and GST.


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


Omg so cute and funny!!! I love shiba-inu! I really love his smiling face!  ❤️❤️❤️ Shopgirl4cc, You look so slender and pretty! Your sweet boy look big next you, maybe he is bigger than other shibajnu that I know? my neighbor has one and I’d like to show her your fun post tomorrow. I know she must laugh and love these! Thanks for sharing such fun pics!


----------



## Nataliecluu

Monday with Jumbo black CF. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## riquita

love2learn said:


> All looks beautiful!!


Thank you love2learn!


----------



## riquita

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful @riquita I'm happy "Love" twinies [emoji813]


Awww shopgirl4cc! It's an honor.


----------



## riquita

chicnfab said:


> Lovely ensembles my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks chicnfab! And your posts are always chic and fab!


----------



## Kendie26

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3841768
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel star brooch, earrings (not visible in photo), and GST.


This is a killer cool ensemble head to toe....work it girl!!


----------



## Kendie26

Nataliecluu said:


> Monday with Jumbo black CF. Thanks for letting me share


You & jumbo are BEAUTIFUL together!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thanks you for your lovely words! Wished you could joined us shopgirl4cc for some quality girls time over tasty food/vino and great conversation. Rough weekend, both DH and LO are under the weather  Hope you have a fabulous week with your lovely cc babes!


Oh nooooo!!!!  I'm so sorry to hear that!! I know too well how it's hard when family gets sick!!!! for wife and mom especially when kid gets sick is just too hard...  I also survived for sleepless night over a week just last month ( we had to go to ER once ) but the hardest things was to see my DD was in struggle, how much i wanted to surrogate myself...  I hope it is not serious and really hope they get well soon then so that you could be relieved and rest worry free, relax and enjoy your own time, back normal rotation soon!! This east coast crazy weather - changing up and down currently is sometimes so hard for us all...!!! Hang in there dear,   your beautiful style and Chanel, and PF & I am here and waiting for you  Sending warm energy Big hugs & kisses to you and oh yes....someday wish we could have quality girls time at Nobu together


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw.  I took a couple of shots of what I put inside, (which is a lot) for you @TheAnaVega.  I love the vintage vibe of this bag.
> View attachment 3841717
> View attachment 3841718
> View attachment 3841719
> View attachment 3841720


WOW!!   LOVE super luxe trendy lambTrendy CC on you!!!!!! Perfect size on your gorgeous skinny frame!!  Congratulation my beautiful lady!!!!You look gorgeous and beautiful with it!!!!!  Hope you enjoy your day  Love you~ my beautiful friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Hey gorgeous buddy! I've missed you!OMG LOL THE BEST PICS EVER!! Your handsome funny pup made me laugh so hard!!


I am glad you could enjoy laughing!!  Oh hey you have your Husky as well, right? I missed you too my friend ~  



Love Paris City said:


> Omg so cute and funny!!! I love shiba-inu! I really love his smiling face!  ❤️❤️❤️ Shopgirl4cc, You look so slender and pretty! Your sweet boy look big next you, maybe he is bigger than other shibajnu that I know? my neighbor has one and I’d like to show her your fun post tomorrow. I know she must laugh and love these! Thanks for sharing such fun pics!



Hi LPC!!  Thank you ~  Oh wow  I am impressed you have such great eyes and knows about shiba!  Yes exactly, as his VAT confirmed he's humongous shiba inu they have ever seen before and I've ever had before. While average shiba male is about 18–24 lbs (8–11 kg small to medium size dog) but my boy is 50lb!  He is almost close to Husky size like Akita  People often asks me if he is Akita and surprised to know he is Shiba lol ( Akita and Shiba are similar personality - very loyal Japanese breed dog ) But he is 100 % pure breed shiba I've got from Shiba breeder ( his mom & dad were also happened to be larger shiba champions....) He is the sweetest and gentle personalty I've ever met / own  he loves people and loves playing with little kids. His VAT and assistants calls him "Smiley " and they are in love with him


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW!!   LOVE super luxe trendy lambTrendy CC on you!!!!!! Perfect size on your gorgeous skinny frame!!  Congratulation my beautiful lady!!!!You look gorgeous and beautiful with it!!!!!  Hope you enjoy your day  Love you~ my beautiful friend


You are just too sweet and kind, my beautiful friend.  Thank you so much.  Wishing you a peaceful week.


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you so much from 3 amazingly gorgeous women! You are all too generous
> @steffysstyle thank you, that polish is Dior #413 "Grege"..it was actually picked out by hubby...he has learned what my love of neutrals means! Oh & please do tell Mr. Steffystyle (IF he is your killer photographer-?) that he does an AMAZING job!!!  We all look forward to seeing your beautiful pics!



Thank you for sharing it's a beautiful colour! Thank you, he only takes the ones outside, mirror ootd's are done by myself


----------



## steffysstyle

Today's details with miss square mini and my pink slingbacks.


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> With my boy ohhh boyyy...
> 
> Sending lots of love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> Have a great day everyone



So beautiful! Love the red skirt!


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856



So cute! I also have a fur baby and totally understand your love for your furry friends


----------



## TheAnaVega

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw.  I took a couple of shots of what I put inside, (which is a lot) for you @TheAnaVega.  I love the vintage vibe of this bag.
> View attachment 3841717
> View attachment 3841718
> View attachment 3841719
> View attachment 3841720



Yay! This is perfect! 

Thank you! 

Once again your bag is beautiful! You look great carrying her !


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kendie26 said:


> This is a killer cool ensemble head to toe....work it girl!!



Thank you sweet Kendie!! [emoji8]


----------



## FunBagz

Pouring one out for Tom Petty and the local bar with my Classic Flap...


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> I am glad you could enjoy laughing!!  Oh hey you have your Husky as well, right? I missed you too my friend ~
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LPC!!  Thank you ~  Oh wow  I am impressed you have such great eyes and knows about shiba!  Yes exactly, as his VAT confirmed he's humongous shiba inu they have ever seen before and I've ever had before. While average shiba male is about 18–24 lbs (8–11 kg small to medium size dog) but my boy is 50lb!  He is almost close to Husky size like Akita  People often asks me if he is Akita and surprised to know he is Shiba lol ( Akita and Shiba are similar personality - very loyal Japanese breed dog ) But he is 100 % pure breed shiba I've got from Shiba breeder ( his mom & dad were also happened to be larger shiba champions....) He is the sweetest and gentle personalty I've ever met / own  he loves people and loves playing with little kids. His VAT and assistants calls him "Smiley " and they are in love with him


 
That is so interesting! yep he is total out of range of medium sized dogs!! he can sure race with  my Husky girl  you know here is PURSE forum and not  PET forum LOL we are totally off topic chatting tho   i am just in loooovvve with your handsome boy


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so pretty in Red dress and sandals!!!! @chicnfab darling friend


Ohh thanks dear!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mrs_jm

Out with my Chanel rectangle mini enjoying the warm fall day -- At pumpkin patch with my daughters. 
[emoji262][emoji316][emoji258][emoji261]


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> You belong on the runway & in magazines dearest pretty woman ![emoji177][emoji122][emoji322][emoji7]


Ohhh thank you my kindest kendie... ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look today, my friend!!   Love you in red and your Boy suits you so well!


Big thank you my dearest friend ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

mrs_jm said:


> Out with my Chanel rectangle mini enjoying the warm fall day -- At pumpkin patch with my daughters.
> [emoji262][emoji316][emoji258][emoji261]
> View attachment 3842713


What a lovely photo ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Pouring one out for Tom Petty and the local bar with my Classic Flap...
> View attachment 3842680


Ohh such lovely flap... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw.  I took a couple of shots of what I put inside, (which is a lot) for you @TheAnaVega.  I love the vintage vibe of this bag.
> View attachment 3841717
> View attachment 3841718
> View attachment 3841719
> View attachment 3841720


Such a lovely and functional bag... loving your beautiful skirt so much.. and of course the whole look.. ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Nataliecluu said:


> Monday with Jumbo black CF. Thanks for letting me share


Lovely lady, bag, blazer and hair ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Today's details with miss square mini and my pink slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 3842523


This is one of my fave looks of yours...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3841768
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel star brooch, earrings (not visible in photo), and GST.


This is such a great ootd!! Love everything you have on!!


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> So beautiful! Love the red skirt!


Thanks my dear!!! ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Such a lovely and functional bag... loving your beautiful skirt so much.. and of course the whole look.. ❤️❤️


Thank you, my sweet friend. 


TheAnaVega said:


> Yay! This is perfect!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Once again your bag is beautiful! You look great carrying her !


You are welcome and thank you.


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> This is one of my fave looks of yours...❤️❤️❤️



Aww thank you so much!


----------



## martacan

steffysstyle said:


> Today's details with miss square mini and my pink slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 3842523



Oh wow! You look incredible! I need everything you are wearing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## steffysstyle

martacan said:


> Oh wow! You look incredible! I need everything you are wearing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much Marta!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> That is so interesting! yep he is total out of range of medium sized dogs!! he can sure race with  my Husky girl  you know here is PURSE forum and not  PET forum LOL we are totally off topic chatting tho   i am just in loooovvve with your handsome boy



 Awww I wanna see your Husky girl! Yes I know...Sorry! I should move myself to Animal Pet forum....lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3841768
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel star brooch, earrings (not visible in photo), and GST.


Love this!! @nycmamaofone  You wear your beautiful GST cool way You inspires me i should take my GST more often ( Yay same combo twines )  I wear my black pants daily as well and now i should take my CC boots as fall season arrived here finally


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mrs_jm said:


> Out with my Chanel rectangle mini enjoying the warm fall day -- At pumpkin patch with my daughters.
> [emoji262][emoji316][emoji258][emoji261]
> View attachment 3842713


What a fun season photo!!! @mrs_jm  Orange pumpkin must be huge compare to your rect mini I could imagine cute picture of fun outing ~ mom with cute mini cross body with daughters


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Pouring one out for Tom Petty and the local bar with my Classic Flap...
> View attachment 3842680


You rock with your gorgeous dark beige / taupe flap @FunBagz !!


----------



## SashaJustine

I know it’s not my bag, but my trusty coco cabas tote is close by. Clinging onto summer in Ny in these sandals:


----------



## SashaJustine

Sorry here is the pic:


----------



## shopgirl4cc

SashaJustine said:


> View attachment 3843116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry here is the pic:


Cute sandals! @SashaJustine  Oh I'm happy we see each other here and other side obsession there too tehehe


----------



## SashaJustine

shopgirl4cc said:


> Cute sandals! @SashaJustine  Oh I'm happy we see each other here and other side obsession there too tehehe


Thank you!! Purchased these lovely Chanel sandals at the beginning of 2017 but hardly wore them, am trying to wear them more before we are fully into autumn!!


----------



## mrs_jm

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun season photo!!! @mrs_jm  Orange pumpkin must be huge compare to your rect mini I could imagine cute picture of fun outing ~ mom with cute mini cross body with daughters



Haha the orange pumpkin was one of the biggest ones they had [emoji4] and thank you! It was (in the words of my 6 yr old) a really great day! Lol. [emoji7]


----------



## kristine Basco

First outing with my "New to me" ballet flats


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> I am glad you could enjoy laughing!!  Oh hey you have your Husky as well, right? I missed you too my friend ~
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LPC!!  Thank you ~  Oh wow  I am impressed you have such great eyes and knows about shiba!  Yes exactly, as his VAT confirmed he's humongous shiba inu they have ever seen before and I've ever had before. While average shiba male is about 18–24 lbs (8–11 kg small to medium size dog) but my boy is 50lb!  He is almost close to Husky size like Akita  People often asks me if he is Akita and surprised to know he is Shiba lol ( Akita and Shiba are similar personality - very loyal Japanese breed dog ) But he is 100 % pure breed shiba I've got from Shiba breeder ( his mom & dad were also happened to be larger shiba champions....) He is the sweetest and gentle personalty I've ever met / own  he loves people and loves playing with little kids. His VAT and assistants calls him "Smiley " and they are in love with him



Wow he is a big shiba boy!! I showed my neighbor your pics today and she said your shiba is humongous indeed and so beautiful boy!!! She really loved your funny shiba pics so much  Guess this chance might let her enter our taboo purse world too! hahaha


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> That is so interesting! yep he is total out of range of medium sized dogs!! he can sure race with  my Husky girl  you know here is PURSE forum and not  PET forum LOL we are totally off topic chatting tho   i am just in loooovvve with your handsome boy


Quick friendly hello & miss you sweet friend!


----------



## Prada Prince

Work OOTD with my XL Boy...


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


Love the color on this reissue!  Awesome pic and yay, you did it with the restroom selfies.


----------



## nycmamaofone

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love this!! @nycmamaofone  You wear your beautiful GST cool way You inspires me i should take my GST more often ( Yay same combo twines )  I wear my black pants daily as well and now i should take my CC boots as fall season arrived here finally



Thank you Shipgirl4cc!! Can't wait to see your mod pics [emoji8].


----------



## Bagventures

Your metallic/rose Reissue is so dreamy and lovely! Hope you had a fabulous time. Thanks for sharing all the cool shots @Kendie26


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


Beautiful reissue and great photos!! LOL!! successful selfie at restroom! So fun you two girls are too funny and adorable!! Kendie26 and shopgirll4cc! lucky you I’m jealous, I remember Willard! Any special occation or work?! you are staying at the best quality hotel in DC!! and near White House Whatch out mean guard men, FBI & CIA agents are all over there Enjoy your fun stay


----------



## autumntoki

hello... my first chanel sharing on tpf   dinner date with my red heart wristlet/clutch [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji899]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


Just beautiful, my friend!!   Wishing you a relaxing getaway.


----------



## bagofluxury

Prada Prince said:


> Work OOTD with my XL Boy...
> 
> View attachment 3843544



Ive always love that XXL Boy!!! Great color too!!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

bagofluxury said:


> Ive always love that XXL Boy!!! Great color too!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ 226 size Reissue. 1 of the many reasons for loving this one so much is for wearing long chain style, cross-body style , & double chain style[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832880
> View attachment 3832881


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies ladies and gentlemen ~ I hope you're having a wonderful weekend
> It's been busy weeks again and could come back here for a relaxed Sat morning before leave again.
> Thanks for letting me share ~  I often switch my purse and shoes in a day ~ Jumbo ( which is rarely come out ) while waiting for my car washed & lunch afterwards….
> View attachment 3832921
> 
> 
> And My 17B dark red mini at my friend's house at night ~ she actually loved touching this mini lol while I was enjoying her homemade cocktail...
> View attachment 3832922





shopgirl4cc said:


> And...one more. I promise I won't post more than 3 today....All 3 posts are outing pics from this week  I really love 17C caviar mini light gold hardware....Such an easy purse always just grab and go for casual lunch or dinner & errands... Thanks for letting me share
> PS: Sorry I just don't like to miss the chance to post in case hard to come back here again...
> View attachment 3832962


It's always a delight watching your pics and your mod shots!
Such a honour to be twinsie with you on the mini with the light gold hardware!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Hello everyone!!! I miss u all...
> 
> A quick backyard shot with my boy..
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday!!!


So classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Congrats on your new mini!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Do you also wear lighter coloured bags after summer?
> 
> View attachment 3834788


Just love the entire outfit and bag! I would!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> 17B caviar red mini for my our 13 years wedding anniversary tonight
> View attachment 3835183


Love your bag and outfit!! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap (with and without scarf).  I love this bag and I loved it the exact second I first laid eyes on it.  This bag is my perfect version of a Boy/Constance wrapped into one. Here is a side note.  I have really come to appreciate the SA's (where i shop at my local NM and Nordstrom) perspective because they are the ones that see all the bags, day in and day out, season after season....and they have a laser eye, imo, for styles that are cool, fun, hip and classic and I have become very interested to see/learn which bags they carry or wish they could carry.  Anyway, maybe it is just me but this is something I find fascinating.  The other day while picking up my small Trendy CC, one of the SA's (not mine but they are all friendly to me) was admiring my Rock My Shoulder that I placed on the counter and wishing that she had snapped one up.  My SA also adores this bag and so do I all on my own, but I like to hear their honest opinions and perspectives.
> View attachment 3835187
> View attachment 3835188


You look stunning with and without scarf!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel Jumbo love
> 
> View attachment 3836302


So chic!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Miss pink itching for an outting[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836359


Nice shot and goodies!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my all time fave!! Chanel gst to toned down my outfit...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look fabulous! Love the combo of your dress and GST! That colour is very good on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> When i think of my most special/favorite bags, this babe pops in my head immediately every time. But i do "baby" & reserve her for special events. Last night my work colleague & I had a tremendously important dinner meeting w/ clients & i whipped her along w/ me for good luck. She did not let me down!Words can't express how much i my M/L lambskin chevron CF. Thanks for letting me brag about her!Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies!


Such a beautiful bag!! Great with the cardi and camelia brooch!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Before heading out to Birthday dinner with my family with my lambskin chevron mini with ghw.
> View attachment 3839881


Love the mini and your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Tonight's accessories.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839912


Very nice goodies and great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With my boy ohhh boyyy...
> 
> Sending lots of love ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> Have a great day everyone


You look gorgeous!! Red is really your color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw.  I took a couple of shots of what I put inside, (which is a lot) for you @TheAnaVega.  I love the vintage vibe of this bag.
> View attachment 3841717
> View attachment 3841718
> View attachment 3841719
> View attachment 3841720


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


Love the  bags and shots! You did great!


----------



## Bibi25260

Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.
> 
> View attachment 3843979


Dang girl, once again you are the epitome of chicness! Love those pants & blouse& so happy you found that gorgeous mini


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Love the color on this reissue!  Awesome pic and yay, you did it with the restroom selfies.





Bagventures said:


> Your metallic/rose Reissue is so dreamy and lovely! Hope you had a fabulous time. Thanks for sharing all the cool shots @Kendie26





Chanel7Chanel said:


> Beautiful reissue and great photos!! LOL!! successful selfie at restroom! So fun you two girls are too funny and adorable!! Kendie26 and shopgirll4cc! lucky you I’m jealous, I remember Willard! Any special occation or work?! you are staying at the best quality hotel in DC!! and near White House Whatch out mean guard men, FBI & CIA agents are all over there Enjoy your fun stay






Dextersmom said:


> Just beautiful, my friend!!   Wishing you a relaxing getaway.





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the  bags and shots! You did great!


Aw, Thank you all sweetest friends! @Chanel7Chanel we are celebrating our anniversary. Hubby made all arrangements & picked Willard himself & wow I'm impressed/ so beautiful! Yes lots of security around & secret service ....I've enjoyed just "people watching" while here! But the bathroom selfie was a little stressful, I'm not gonna lie on thatSo nice hearing from you sweet friend..hope all is well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


OMG You're near me?!! Hello Hello ~ My beauty  My friend, The Willard is one of the best in DC and beautiful historical building  Your love of life has his fabulous choise and true care for his love of life    We sometimes go for lunch & dinner  I just saw your post to Chanel7Chanel....WOW, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU TWO LOVE BIRD!!!!    I wish you two the best anniversary ever and the best happiest life together forever 

And our lady's room's episodes!!  You made it!!!  My dearest friend, Thank you for remembering me  I know my sweetest friend, how nervous it could be but yours is the best beautiful mod shot!!!!    I hope your stay is fabulous and enjoy beautiful memorable time with your wonderful love of life, my dearest darling friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Love Paris City said:


> Wow he is a big shiba boy!! I showed my neighbor your pics today and she said your shiba is humongous indeed and so beautiful boy!!! She really loved your funny shiba pics so much  Guess this chance might let her enter our taboo purse world too! hahaha


Ahahaha you're funny!  ya, she might be hoocked on our taboo addictive purse world since connected trough our pet love hehe


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> It's always a delight watching your pics and your mod shots!
> Such a honour to be twinsie with you on the mini with the light gold hardware!


Wow I didn't know and am sooooo excited and happy to hear you've got your new mini and be twinies YAY!!! Congratulation my friend!!  



Bibi25260 said:


> Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.
> 
> View attachment 3843979



You look gorgeous in white!!! @Bibi25260  I love your entire outfit and your new mini suits you perfectly and beautifully!!!!  I hope your vacation was fabulous!!!


----------



## JLbb

Preparation for tomorrow outing


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!





Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning with and without scarf!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the mini and your outfit!


Thank you so much, Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.
> 
> View attachment 3843979


You look beautiful, Bibi!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Dang girl, once again you are the epitome of chicness! Love those pants & blouse& so happy you found that gorgeous mini


Thank you so much for the sweet compliments! You love the blouse because there are flowers on it right? 
But the blouse and pants are really old 
 


Kendie26 said:


> Aw, Thank you all sweetest friends! @Chanel7Chanel we are celebrating our anniversary. Hubby made all arrangements & picked Willard himself & wow I'm impressed/ so beautiful! Yes lots of security around & secret service ....I've enjoyed just "people watching" while here! But the bathroom selfie was a little stressful, I'm not gonna lie on thatSo nice hearing from you sweet friend..hope all is well


Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow I didn't know and am sooooo excited and happy to hear you've got your new mini and be twinies YAY!!! Congratulation my friend!!
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous in white!!! @Bibi25260  I love your entire outfit and your new mini suits you perfectly and beautifully!!!!  I hope your vacation was fabulous!!!


Thank you so much! 
Vacation was indeed fabulous! Thank you! My outfit is really old...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, Bibi!!


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Brought both my babies out today! ❤️❤️ Thankfully only my human baby needs handling with care! The baby boy on the other hand has a hardcore edgy character!


----------



## Kellyaaansullivan

The new Chanel 3 ring flapbag in black from the 2017 Fall/Winter collection Act1. My first Chanel purchase and I am so happy to be apart of this community!


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel duo on a chilly day..

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BagLadyT

Starting my morning off feeling lovely! Have a fantabulous day my purse friends!


----------



## chicnfab

kristine Basco said:


> First outing with my "New to me" ballet flats
> View attachment 3843351


Classics combo!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


Love everything even your phone case.. your reissue is just beyond words... enjoy your vacay!


----------



## chicnfab

autumntoki said:


> hello... my first chanel sharing on tpf   dinner date with my red heart wristlet/clutch [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji899]
> 
> View attachment 3843703


This is just sooo cute... love it ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3844332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting my morning off feeling lovely! Have a fantabulous day my purse friends!


Have a fab day as well! Beautiful woc!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous! Love the combo of your dress and GST! That colour is very good on you!


Ohhh thanks dear.. missing u here.. have a fab weekend...


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.
> 
> View attachment 3843979


Looking fab as always dear!! Love the entire look even your watch matches your outfit.. ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous!! Red is really your color!


Thanks my love ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

JLbb said:


> Preparation for tomorrow outing
> View attachment 3844144


Beautiful pieces to go along with u❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Brought both my babies out today! ❤️❤️ Thankfully only my human baby needs handling with care! The baby boy on the other hand has a hardcore edgy character!


Gorgeousness overload ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kellyaaansullivan said:


> The new Chanel 3 ring flapbag in black from the 2017 Fall/Winter collection Act1. My first Chanel purchase and I am so happy to be apart of this community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844326



Lovely ❤️


----------



## Chanel923

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful pic and bag.  Loving all the fall colors


----------



## BagLadyT

chicnfab said:


> Have a fab day as well! Beautiful woc!!



Thank you friend!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Pop that knee girl!


----------



## chicnfab

BagLadyT said:


> Pop that knee girl!


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful pic and bag.  Loving all the fall colors


----------



## chicnfab

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you friend!!!


----------



## yinnie

Had a relaxing foot spa with my 224 anniversary


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow....what a stunning shot that could easily be an ad or magazine cover.... very, very beautiful my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3844517
> 
> Had a relaxing foot spa with my 224 anniversary


What an adorable shot and how brave you are bringing your white Chanel to the salon.


----------



## JLbb

Please forgive my flabby arm. Have a good day.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


So funny again about the bathroom pics, but you got it done!!  I just LOVE this gorgeous beautiful reissue, you know I do!  Sounds like your having a marvelous trip.  Hope your finding some amazing restaurants with your adventures.


----------



## love2learn

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3844571
> 
> 
> Please forgive my flabby arm. Have a good day.


I don't see a flabby arm!  i see a beautiful chevron reissue!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.
> 
> View attachment 3843979


Looks like it matches your beautiful outfit perfectly!!  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## TheAnaVega

I’m joining the potty room club with @shopgirl4cc and @Kendie26 today 

Have been taking my 17k clouded silver metallic reissue everywhere with me. Metallics (especially in silver) are great neutrals - so I’ve been able to just grab her and go since all of my stuff has been housed in her since I cut the tag off 

I’ll eventually stop carrying her and give her a rest. So far she’s been my daily bag for errands and outings for 2 solid weeks and she’s holding up great even with the bhw (i don’t quite baby my bags)

Here she is with me getting my eyelash extensions done today


----------



## Doodles78

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3844571
> 
> 
> Please forgive my flabby arm. Have a good day.


Gorgeous!!!!!!! Love that bag.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Wow....what a stunning shot that could easily be an ad or magazine cover.... very, very beautiful my friend!!!


Ohhh that's so nice of u my dear friend...


----------



## chicnfab

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3844571
> 
> 
> Please forgive my flabby arm. Have a good day.


This is just a stunning bag...


----------



## ManilaMama

TheAnaVega said:


> I’m joining the potty room club with @shopgirl4cc and @Kendie26 today
> 
> Have been taking my 17k clouded silver metallic reissue everywhere with me. Metallics (especially in silver) are great neutrals - so I’ve been able to just grab her and go since all of my stuff has been housed in her since I cut the tag off
> 
> I’ll eventually stop carrying her and give her a rest. So far she’s been my daily bag for errands and outings for 2 solid weeks and she’s holding up great even with the bhw (i don’t quite baby my bags)
> 
> Here she is with me getting my eyelash extensions done today
> 
> View attachment 3844715
> View attachment 3844716
> View attachment 3844717
> View attachment 3844718



I seriously NEED this bag. It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Irene7899

TGIF , Wearing big CC ear ring to work today


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Gorgeousness overload ❤️


Made my Friday more sparkly! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow I love it! I wanna visit where you are at someday. Felt so nolstagic! ❤️


----------



## nuf

Kellyaaansullivan said:


> The new Chanel 3 ring flapbag in black from the 2017 Fall/Winter collection Act1. My first Chanel purchase and I am so happy to be apart of this community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844326



Congratulations! Your new baby is amazing. I believe you will use it a lot lot lot...


----------



## nuf

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3844571
> 
> 
> Please forgive my flabby arm. Have a good day.


I love your beautiful reissue! The color and the HW! Such a good combo...


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my Gabrielle today, needed something smaller for the all black outfit with my new CL boots, love this bag because of how versatile it can be, dressed down or up, it always delivers!


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wow I love it! I wanna visit where you are at someday. Felt so nolstagic! ❤️


Yes visit so we can talk bags all day, I'm from Calgary..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Panzanella

Chanel shopping outfit!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



My SA called yesterday saying Fall Act 2 has arrived (always soooooo late where I am) so I popped in to the boutique after work today. And well, dilemma dilemma. I'm trying very hard not to be naughty and buy all three  Will sleep on it tonight. Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Gabrielle today, needed something smaller for the all black outfit with my new CL boots, love this bag because of how versatile it can be, dressed down or up, it always delivers!


Excuse me where are you heading my sexy and gorgeous friend ... all fab my dear and enjoy the party!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> Chanel shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845029
> 
> My SA called yesterday saying Fall Act 2 has arrived (always soooooo late where I am) so I popped in to the boutique after work today. And well, dilemma dilemma. I'm trying very hard not to be naughty and buy all three  Will sleep on it tonight. Any thoughts, ladies?
> View attachment 3845043
> 
> View attachment 3845044
> 
> View attachment 3845045


Gorgeous outfit seriously with the Gabrielle bag.. love all the 3 bags but the first reissue is soooo beautiful and The chain is sooo interesting...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3844571
> 
> 
> Please forgive my flabby arm. Have a good day.


your bag is gorgeous. what size is this one? it kinda looks like a 224.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Yes visit so we can talk bags all day, I'm from Calgary..❤️❤️❤️


Haha okie! Pray hard I get there! Hardly go anywhere now with a baby..sigh! lol I told husb I wanna visit and talk about bags all day long with a lovely girl from Canada! He said "SuReee"


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haha okie! Pray hard I get there! Hardly go anywhere now with a baby..sigh! lol I told husb I wanna visit and talk about bags all day long with a lovely girl from Canada! He said "SuReee"


----------



## Dextersmom

Panzanella said:


> Chanel shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845029
> 
> My SA called yesterday saying Fall Act 2 has arrived (always soooooo late where I am) so I popped in to the boutique after work today. And well, dilemma dilemma. I'm trying very hard not to be naughty and buy all three  Will sleep on it tonight. Any thoughts, ladies?
> View attachment 3845043
> 
> View attachment 3845044
> 
> View attachment 3845045


WOW....all three look great on you!!!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## TheAnaVega

ManilaMama said:


> I seriously NEED this bag. It is GORGEOUS!



Get it so I can have a bag twin on tpf lol 

It’s so much prettier in person. Very unique but also very neutral. It reminds me of marble


----------



## BagLadyT

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Gabrielle today, needed something smaller for the all black outfit with my new CL boots, love this bag because of how versatile it can be, dressed down or up, it always delivers!



Killing it!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG You're near me?!! Hello Hello ~ My beauty  My friend, The Willard is one of the best in DC and beautiful historical building  Your love of life has his fabulous choise and true care for his love of life    We sometimes go for lunch & dinner  I just saw your post to Chanel7Chanel....WOW, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU TWO LOVE BIRD!!!!    I wish you two the best anniversary ever and the best happiest life together forever
> 
> And our lady's room's episodes!!  You made it!!!  My dearest friend, Thank you for remembering me  I know my sweetest friend, how nervous it could be but yours is the best beautiful mod shot!!!!    I hope your stay is fabulous and enjoy beautiful memorable time with your wonderful love of life, my dearest darling friend!!


Hello beauty!! It was kind of a surprise DH planned all by himself! The WILLARD was AMAZING! Your area is so beautiful~Will have to pm you later. Thank you for all of your sweet thoughts & words, as always& you fun emojis! much love to you sweetest gal.


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


To die for PRETTINESS in entire pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much for the sweet compliments! You love the blouse because there are flowers on it right?
> But the blouse and pants are really old
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!!


Thank you dearest ...we had lovely, fun anniversary. I love your top indeed for the flowers but also because you have such a beautiful figure & perfect posture so you look awesome in EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kendie26

TheAnaVega said:


> I’m joining the potty room club with @shopgirl4cc and @Kendie26 today
> 
> Have been taking my 17k clouded silver metallic reissue everywhere with me. Metallics (especially in silver) are great neutrals - so I’ve been able to just grab her and go since all of my stuff has been housed in her since I cut the tag off
> 
> I’ll eventually stop carrying her and give her a rest. So far she’s been my daily bag for errands and outings for 2 solid weeks and she’s holding up great even with the bhw (i don’t quite baby my bags)
> 
> Here she is with me getting my eyelash extensions done today
> 
> View attachment 3844715
> View attachment 3844716
> View attachment 3844717
> View attachment 3844718


Love all your pics...that's such a unique cool reissue  & I love your sunglasses!! Haha welcome to the "public selfie club!" That our sweetest @shopgirl4cc inspired!!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Gabrielle today, needed something smaller for the all black outfit with my new CL boots, love this bag because of how versatile it can be, dressed down or up, it always delivers!


Work it girl! WOWEE on your mod! Awesome bag,boots,skirt/dress, body(sorry if that's rude!)


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Chanel shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845029
> 
> My SA called yesterday saying Fall Act 2 has arrived (always soooooo late where I am) so I popped in to the boutique after work today. And well, dilemma dilemma. I'm trying very hard not to be naughty and buy all three  Will sleep on it tonight. Any thoughts, ladies?
> View attachment 3845043
> 
> View attachment 3845044
> 
> View attachment 3845045


You look truly fab with all of these!!! Is there 1 that would fit best in your lovely collection in that you'd get a lot of use out of it vs the others? My heart usually always goes to reissues so I'm of no help but best of luck dear!!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> So funny again about the bathroom pics, but you got it done!!  I just LOVE this gorgeous beautiful reissue, you know I do!  Sounds like your having a marvelous trip.  Hope your finding some amazing restaurants with your adventures.


Thanks sweetest friend!! We had fun & I chose that reissue as I found it super versatile w/ the clothes I packed. The food was so good & we ate WAY WAY too much.  I was hoping @shopgirl4cc would spot me out in public & come up to me!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Work it girl! WOWEE on your mod! Awesome bag,boots,skirt/dress, body(sorry if that's rude!)



Oh my Gosh! I laughed so hard! you are so sweet and kind, Kendie! Thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

chicnfab said:


> Excuse me where are you heading my sexy and gorgeous friend ... all fab my dear and enjoy the party!!!!


So sweet! 
ALl of your compliments made my day today, ladies, thank you! I have missed this forum!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweetest friend!! We had fun & I chose that reissue as I found it super versatile w/ the clothes I packed. The food was so good & we ate WAY WAY too much.  I was hoping @shopgirl4cc would spot me out in public & come up to me!





Kendie26 said:


> Hello beauty!! It was kind of a surprise DH planned all by himself! The WILLARD was AMAZING! Your area is so beautiful~Will have to pm you later. Thank you for all of your sweet thoughts & words, as always& you fun emojis! much love to you sweetest gal.



Awww I never knew you were coming suddenly! I totally missed a chance... After I saw your post and noticed you two love birdies came for Anniversary, I thought I should respect your romantic privacy I was just out there nearby in DC for lunch same day though  Chanel7Chanel and I had just bumped up at same coincidence and timing in Manhattan just 1 day though, I'd keep hope with you next time  I am so glad you had fabulous time!!The Willard is fabulous choice and your hubby is a wonderful gentleman. I love their class and great restaurants too


----------



## Elaria

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Gabrielle today, needed something smaller for the all black outfit with my new CL boots, love this bag because of how versatile it can be, dressed down or up, it always delivers!



Fiya fiya! This outfit is hot!


----------



## Elaria

Panzanella said:


> Chanel shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845029
> 
> My SA called yesterday saying Fall Act 2 has arrived (always soooooo late where I am) so I popped in to the boutique after work today. And well, dilemma dilemma. I'm trying very hard not to be naughty and buy all three  Will sleep on it tonight. Any thoughts, ladies?
> View attachment 3845043
> 
> View attachment 3845044
> 
> View attachment 3845045



Definitely a yes for bags number 1 and 2. If I had to choose one, I’d do the iridescent reissue for sure. It is a unicorn.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TheAnaVega said:


> I’m joining the potty room club with @shopgirl4cc and @Kendie26 today
> 
> Have been taking my 17k clouded silver metallic reissue everywhere with me. Metallics (especially in silver) are great neutrals - so I’ve been able to just grab her and go since all of my stuff has been housed in her since I cut the tag off
> 
> I’ll eventually stop carrying her and give her a rest. So far she’s been my daily bag for errands and outings for 2 solid weeks and she’s holding up great even with the bhw (i don’t quite baby my bags)
> 
> Here she is with me getting my eyelash extensions done today
> 
> View attachment 3844715
> View attachment 3844716
> View attachment 3844717
> View attachment 3844718



I love your edgy and unique reissue! @TheAnaVega Thank you for your sweet tag  Your mod shot is   your cool reissue look really amazing on you!!!! We are now lady's room shot buddies with our sweetest Chanel buddy @Kendie26


----------



## yinnie

Dextersmom said:


> What an adorable shot and how brave you are bringing your white Chanel to the salon.



Lol I was kid free the other day so I had to break out my white chanel [emoji23]


----------



## yinnie

Is there such thing as too much chanel? [emoji848]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


WOW What a beautiful photo!!! @chicnfab   Just like a beautiful movie scene / beautiful picture in frame.... Seriously I truly love this photo the best and you look beautiful in it


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time  
Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend


----------



## JLbb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag is gorgeous. what size is this one? it kinda looks like a 224.



 Bingo, is 224


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ready for the weekend! Chanel GST in action again. I use her almost every day for work [emoji7]


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


So gorgeous bag as always shopgirl dreamy....your photo tells all how you enjoy your luxe life and time...I adore that


----------



## love2learn

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Gabrielle today, needed something smaller for the all black outfit with my new CL boots, love this bag because of how versatile it can be, dressed down or up, it always delivers!


Your Gabrielle looks perfect with your outfit!  And your CL booties are just FABULOUS!!  Wow!


----------



## love2learn

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3845397
> 
> Is there such thing as too much chanel? [emoji848]


Never  Love that cute little wallet with your mini


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


Your caviar looks so shiny and soft, I would've thought it was lamb if you hadn't said caviar.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Your caviar looks so shiny and soft, I would've thought it was lamb if you hadn't said caviar.  Gorgeous!!


Thank you so much! @love2learn  Yes this one really look almost lamb from far and in pic as real sheen on the caviar. I think depends on batch / year. I've been little picky on caviar and I passed many others and bad things was I dealt a couple of price increases for my bad picky eyes... Then by a chance, I've got this one in Paris boutique in early 2016 but this one was made in 2015 from authenticity date code starts 21xxxx... I could see a few same bags of both of 2015 and 2016 there, and they were little more Matt dry on surface like my silver HW one ( 2013 ) I love the caviar of my silver HW too though.
Anyway they're different...here is comparison pics and could see clearly how differences....
Bottom pic of 3 together I own and one is lamb in the middle. Sorry I got suddenly weirdo collector mode from your sweet compliment hahaha...lol  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much! @love2learn  Yes this one really look almost lamb from far and in pic as real sheen on the caviar. I think depends on batch / year. I've been little picky on caviar and I passed many others and bad things was I dealt a couple of price increases for my bad picky eyes... Then by a chance, I've got this one in Paris boutique in early 2016 but this one was made in 2015 from authenticity date code starts 21xxxx... I could see a few same bags of both of 2015 and 2016 there, and they were little more Matt dry on surface like my silver HW one ( 2013 ) I love the caviar of my silver HW too though.
> Anyway they're different...here is comparison pics and could see clearly how differences....
> Bottom pic of 3 together I own and one is lamb in the middle. Sorry I got suddenly weirdo collector mode from your sweet compliment hahaha...lol  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3845576
> 
> View attachment 3845577


Don't be sorry!  Eye candy galore!  They're all stunning!  I have read about sometimes the batch of caviar looks matt and dry.  That's why I love this forum.  You get to not only see beautiful bags, but learn too!  Thank you for the comparison shots


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Don't be sorry!  Eye candy galore!  They're all stunning!  I have read about sometimes the batch of caviar looks matt and dry.  That's why I love this forum.  You get to not only see beautiful bags, but learn too!  Thank you for the comparison shots


Thank you for your kind words and sweet heart @love2learn  Oh btw your humble note just made me notice your user name meaning... I agree with you  and love this forum as well


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


So lovely, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much! @love2learn  Yes this one really look almost lamb from far and in pic as real sheen on the caviar. I think depends on batch / year. I've been little picky on caviar and I passed many others and bad things was I dealt a couple of price increases for my bad picky eyes... Then by a chance, I've got this one in Paris boutique in early 2016 but this one was made in 2015 from authenticity date code starts 21xxxx... I could see a few same bags of both of 2015 and 2016 there, and they were little more Matt dry on surface like my silver HW one ( 2013 ) I love the caviar of my silver HW too though.
> Anyway they're different...here is comparison pics and could see clearly how differences....
> Bottom pic of 3 together I own and one is lamb in the middle. Sorry I got suddenly weirdo collector mode from your sweet compliment hahaha...lol  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3845576
> 
> View attachment 3845577


Oh my friend, I keep thinking I don't need any more black bags....but EVERY time I see one of your drool worthy and beautiful comparison shots, of course I realize that there is always room for another black beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Relaxing night out with my dark charcoal caviar mini.


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much! @love2learn  Yes this one really look almost lamb from far and in pic as real sheen on the caviar. I think depends on batch / year. I've been little picky on caviar and I passed many others and bad things was I dealt a couple of price increases for my bad picky eyes... Then by a chance, I've got this one in Paris boutique in early 2016 but this one was made in 2015 from authenticity date code starts 21xxxx... I could see a few same bags of both of 2015 and 2016 there, and they were little more Matt dry on surface like my silver HW one ( 2013 ) I love the caviar of my silver HW too though.
> Anyway they're different...here is comparison pics and could see clearly how differences....
> Bottom pic of 3 together I own and one is lamb in the middle. Sorry I got suddenly weirdo collector mode from your sweet compliment hahaha...lol  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3845576
> 
> View attachment 3845577


Omg drooling!! gorgeous triplet!!  All shiny and perfect puffiness...just breathtaking. I think it’s worth the wait for such perfect beauties. I wish I could get like yours ❤️❤️❤️Thank u for sharing your beauties, shopgirl!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLbb said:


> Bingo, is 224


it's lovely. i must have missed seeing that collection, it's the first chevron 224 i've seen. very nice!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Some quality time with friends, mini, rose vino, and me. Happy Friday! Have a fabulous weekend lovely CC lovers! Cheers!  ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


Picture perfect Shopgirl4cc with CC and rose bubblies! ❤️ Enjoy my lovely friend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Relaxing night out with my dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3845616


Cheers Dextersmom!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3845397
> 
> Is there such thing as too much chanel? [emoji848]


Never too much darling friend...you look awesome! I think this vintage mini is my fave of yours ..I'm pretty obsessed w/ it! And i am dying to find those ballerina/flats for my first pair of chanel shoes....you are our Queen of feet (please do not take offense to that...it's meant as an endearing compliment!) w/ all your sweet baby feet pics!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww I never knew you were coming suddenly! I totally missed a chance... After I saw your post and noticed you two love birdies came for Anniversary, I thought I should respect your romantic privacy I was just out there nearby in DC for lunch same day though  Chanel7Chanel and I had just bumped up at same coincidence and timing in Manhattan just 1 day though, I'd keep hope with you next time  I am so glad you had fabulous time!!The Willard is fabulous choice and your hubby is a wonderful gentleman. I love their class and great restaurants too


 You are just THE sweetest  gal ever! Kindest thanks honey bunny & I'll let hubby know you dear compliments! My favorite spot was eating at the cafe de parc outside of the hotel....so pretty! We are back home now as my hubby had 2 things he had to attend to this weekend...I'm so sad & sorry we missed a chance to meet up Your pic you posted for @love2learn is utterly dreamy


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


   this pic indeed makes your beauty look like lambskin


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Chanel duo on a chilly day..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Was away on vacation last week and took my new mini with me.
> 
> View attachment 3843979


Love this look head to toe!! I hope you enjoyed the ease of the mini? Happy vacation!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Lovelies & sorry for multiple pics on this post! At the last minute I decided to take this reissue for a mini vacation. Took this selfie special for @ shopgirl4cc [emoji8][emoji847]as we joke about public restroom selfies & the "fear of getting caught[emoji23]by strangers! Also posting pic of 226 iridescent gold beige reissue eating outdoors at our beautiful hotel in DC ( Willard)& the view from our room with Washington monument [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843487
> View attachment 3843488
> View attachment 3843489
> View attachment 3843490
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, as always dear friends!


Hi Kendie been away from forum a bit as missed these gorgeous pics. I can see that you and your bag are both having a wonderful time  
This is such a lovely time to getaway I am so jealous


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy coincidence with my dearest friend @Kendie26 !! We're probably connected in the heart in the air....? this morning I just took my Boy for walking with my  Here is a co-model who will turn 6 y/o this week ~ my shiba inu loves the wind and riding the car with us often  He always smiles and laugh (howl) in the wind  Yes, seriously - See the reference attached pics how he does...LOL  "comical him" & the bottom pic is normal "cool him" from this past summer lol ( maybe some of you might remember the one from July's pic.)  Thanks for letting me share extra additional animal pics here today  Hope you could enjoy for some laugh and relaxing break
> I should post at animal thread more often…Btw, Sorry for off topic today but I do love both of  &  so much that I had my beloved cats before…miss them! Oh I adore my dearest friends @Dextersmom  & @Kendie26,  I remember how lovely and beautiful their    are
> Hope everyone have a peaceful and joyful Sunday evening  xoxo
> View attachment 3840853
> 
> View attachment 3840854
> 
> View attachment 3840856


Oh he is sooooo handsome!!!! Sorry but he totally stole the show from the boy!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Please accept my apology hogging thread again....last one for now...my Boy as been begging for an outing so out he went yesterday for some fun on the town & a movie. To my dearest babe @shopgirl4cc ..i want you to know that when i went to ladies room, i intended on doing my mod from there (in your honor!) BUT i heard the door open & some ladies were walking in so i totally caved & chickened out. One day soon though


It’s been awhile since his boy came out to play! It’s so nice to see him I really like your shirt too!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your bag and outfit!! Happy anniversary!!


Thank you bono!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hi Kendie been away from forum a bit as missed these gorgeous pics. I can see that you and your bag are both having a wonderful time
> This is such a lovely time to getaway I am so jealous


Thank you dearest...i know, as I/we have all missed fabulous YOU


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I love the charcoal mini!!!! Is it pearlized and if so does it alter the color at all? I ask because I saw one that had a hint of a light greenish hue to it when in the sun. Yours looks like a deep rich charcoal. I want one!!!! Enjoy : )


----------



## by_nina

My outfit of today


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Cheers Dextersmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

1Kellygirl said:


> I love the charcoal mini!!!! Is it pearlized and if so does it alter the color at all? I ask because I saw one that had a hint of a light greenish hue to it when in the sun. Yours looks like a deep rich charcoal. I want one!!!! Enjoy : )


Hi 1Kellygirl, I think you meant this reply for me.  My dark charcoal mini is indeed metallic and it changes color in the light, depending on the time of day and type of light, etc.  You are right, in that it does have a deep bronze, greenish tint to it. Hope that you will be able to find one.


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> To die for PRETTINESS in entire pic!!


Ohh thanks dear! Happy thanksgiving ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

loveydovey35 said:


> So sweet!
> ALl of your compliments made my day today, ladies, thank you! I have missed this forum!


Miss you too!!! Happy thanksgiving ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW What a beautiful photo!!! @chicnfab   Just like a beautiful movie scene / beautiful picture in frame.... Seriously I truly love this photo the best and you look beautiful in it


Thank u thank u my love.. practicing my "hidden talent" lol... happy thanksgiving ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️ Happy thanksgiving my dear..


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Relaxing night out with my dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3845616


Enjoy!!! What a better way to spend it with love ones including baby chanel ❤️ Happy thanksgiving


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Some quality time with friends, mini, rose vino, and me. Happy Friday! Have a fabulous weekend lovely CC lovers! Cheers!  ❤️
> View attachment 3845622
> View attachment 3845623


Cheers! What a lovely bag..


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thanks... happy thanksgiving ❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Took my boy out for a wedding! ❤️❤️❤️ He's indeed a pretty stunner! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

by_nina said:


> My outfit of today
> View attachment 3845957
> 
> View attachment 3845975


Lovely ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Took my boy out for a wedding! ❤️❤️❤️ He's indeed a pretty stunner! ❤️❤️❤️


Ok your dress is so beautiful.. and I love the way u play around your boy.. enjoy!


----------



## by_nina

chicnfab said:


> Lovely ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> Ok your dress is so beautiful.. and I love the way u play around your boy.. enjoy!


Thanks lots for the compliment! ❤️❤️❤️ Have a lovely weekend! ❤️


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Never too much darling friend...you look awesome! I think this vintage mini is my fave of yours ..I'm pretty obsessed w/ it! And i am dying to find those ballerina/flats for my first pair of chanel shoes....you are our Queen of feet (please do not take offense to that...it's meant as an endearing compliment!) w/ all your sweet baby feet pics!!!



Lol I had a laugh at my new title as queen of feet [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] maybe queen of baby feet... sounds less like a fetish [emoji12] 
And thank you for your love onto my vintage mini! It needs more love! I’ve been too scared to bring it out with the kids but now I’ve realised how indestructible it is!!!! Vintage Lamb so durable!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Enjoy!!! What a better way to spend it with love ones including baby chanel ❤️ Happy thanksgiving


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## JLbb

Burgundy chanel earrings today


----------



## Solday

Visiting London with my black GST


----------



## Nataliecluu

Latte anyone? Two of a girl's favorite things a life. Hope everyone is having a blessed Sunday.


----------



## Daisy2016

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3839216
> 
> My WOC on vacation with me. People watching moment.


Wow!!! Beautiful!!! What is this WOC called??? I would love to have one like yours!!!!


----------



## V_vee

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3846541
> 
> 
> Burgundy chanel earrings today


Beautiful!!


----------



## bh4me

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! @bh4me, Your hands are pretty and seriously does not look old lady hand at all! I have very bone-like wrist and hands and wish I had pretty ones like yours!!  Hope you have a fun dinner time with your beautiful flap





Kendie26 said:


> You ALWAYS nail it & look phenomenal in your mods...& what the BLEEP are you talking about w/ your hands?!!! You are cray cray!! I will HAPPILY trade hands w/ you dearest BH!!!






love2learn said:


> So your CF looks amazing with your outfit!!  Love how the CF can be worn very dressy and also casual with jeans.  Very cute top and jeans.  As for your hands?  They look young and beautiful!!





chicnfab said:


> Nope it's not... enjoy your dinner.. and what beautiful bag to go along with you❤️❤️❤️❤️



Thank you for all of your kind words.  We had a wonderful time. I'm always casual and my flap always makes me feel great. I do get conscious with these mod shots. I can never get used to it. I wish everyone well!


----------



## love2learn

by_nina said:


> My outfit of today
> View attachment 3845957
> 
> View attachment 3845975



Gorgeous chevron CF!!


----------



## love2learn

Solday said:


> View attachment 3846748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting London with my black GST



GST looks stunning!  Love London[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

Nataliecluu said:


> Latte anyone? Two of a girl's favorite things a life. Hope everyone is having a blessed Sunday.



Beautiful picture!!  Your CF looks so pretty beside your latte.


----------



## Kendie26

Solday said:


> View attachment 3846748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting London with my black GST


You are gorgeous & look SO FAB in this beautiful pic!!!


----------



## by_nina

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous chevron CF!!


Thank you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely, my friend!!


 


Dextersmom said:


> Oh my friend, I keep thinking I don't need any more black bags....but EVERY time I see one of your drool worthy and beautiful comparison shots, of course I realize that there is always room for another black beauty.


Thank you my gorgeous Chanel mate  You're the best and I know you're understanding this love for Chanel....my beautiful friend  



Dextersmom said:


> Relaxing night out with my dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3845616



Love this pic my goegeours friend, Beautiful and stylish you with relaxing drink & your edgy mini....Perfect!!! I adore your beautiful Jewries on your beautiful skin always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> So gorgeous bag as always shopgirl dreamy....your photo tells all how you enjoy your luxe life and time...I adore that





LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Omg drooling!! gorgeous triplet!!  All shiny and perfect puffiness...just breathtaking. I think it’s worth the wait for such perfect beauties. I wish I could get like yours ❤️❤️❤️Thank u for sharing your beauties, shopgirl!


Aww...Thank you my friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Some quality time with friends, mini, rose vino, and me. Happy Friday! Have a fabulous weekend lovely CC lovers! Cheers!  ❤️
> View attachment 3845622
> View attachment 3845623


Beautiful shot!! I wish I could join you girls for quality time.... Love your quote "❤️ EAT, DRINK AND BE CC ❤️" 



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Picture perfect Shopgirl4cc with CC and rose bubblies! ❤️ Enjoy my lovely friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You are just THE sweetest  gal ever! Kindest thanks honey bunny & I'll let hubby know you dear compliments! My favorite spot was eating at the cafe de parc outside of the hotel....so pretty! We are back home now as my hubby had 2 things he had to attend to this weekend...I'm so sad & sorry we missed a chance to meet up Your pic you posted for @love2learn is utterly dreamy


So happy to hear my friend!! yes the cafe is beautiful with your favorite color of beautiful blue umbrella outside and moody especially in this best season!  Again, best happiest forever to you two love birds 
Thank you sooo much my darling friend, no worries my sweetest friend, I believe the fate*destiny will bring us together the best timing if meant to be 


Kendie26 said:


> this pic indeed makes your beauty look like lambskin


    Sorry for being emoji mania...I know its too much  but wanted to show some *love* my friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

by_nina said:


> My outfit of today
> View attachment 3845957
> 
> View attachment 3845975


Beautiful!! @by_nina  You look so beautiful and the edgy chevron flap in silver HW is perfect on you I hope you enjoyed delicious time with your friend


----------



## by_nina

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! @by_nina  You look so beautiful and the edgy chevron flap in silver HW is perfect on you I hope you enjoyed delicious time with your friend


Thank you so much for your kind words shopgirl4cc!  You are so sweet


----------



## TheAnaVega

by_nina said:


> My outfit of today
> View attachment 3845957
> 
> View attachment 3845975



Your bag is absolutely gorgeous! I’m in absolute need of a chevron bag!


----------



## by_nina

TheAnaVega said:


> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous! I’m in absolute need of a chevron bag!


Thank you!  I love chevron  I already have 4 chevron bags from Chanel


----------



## Pisces82

Sunday outting with this baby.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my gorgeous Chanel mate  You're the best and I know you're understanding this love for Chanel....my beautiful friend
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic my goegeours friend, Beautiful and stylish you with relaxing drink & your edgy mini....Perfect!!! I adore your beautiful Jewries on your beautiful skin always


Thank you so much, my darling shopgirl4cc.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Relaxing night out with my dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3845616


So sexy, so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So sexy, so beautiful!!!!


You are too sweet, my friend. Thank you and i hope that all is well with you.


----------



## Valz

Took this cutie out to see the Golden Gate Bridge (and that’s my husband’s hand holding the bag for me to take the photo)


----------



## Solday

Kendie26 said:


> You are gorgeous & look SO FAB in this beautiful pic!!!



Thank you so much for your kind words❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Solday

love2learn said:


> GST looks stunning!  Love London[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you! I love London as well❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Valz said:


> View attachment 3847366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this cutie out to see the Golden Gate Bridge (and that’s my husband’s hand holding the bag for me to take the photo)


Love both your pretty WOC & your city SF is 1 of my top 2 favorite cities!!! Your scarf/twilly looks precious on your woc!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> So happy to hear my friend!! yes the cafe is beautiful with your favorite color of beautiful blue umbrella outside and moody especially in this best season!  Again, best happiest forever to you two love birds
> Thank you sooo much my darling friend, no worries my sweetest friend, I believe the fate*destiny will bring us together the best timing if meant to be
> 
> Sorry for being emoji mania...I know its too much  but wanted to show some *love* my friend


Haha yes i loved those blue outdoor umbrellas @outdoor cafe de parc! Indeed the next time we visit your beautiful area


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Valz said:


> View attachment 3847366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this cutie out to see the Golden Gate Bridge (and that’s my husband’s hand holding the bag for me to take the photo)


Love love love how you tied your twilly on your WOC!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You are too sweet, my friend. Thank you and i hope that all is well with you.


I'm doing fine.... just have been crazy busy with work and kiddos schedules...How are you and your family?


----------



## love2learn

Pisces82 said:


> Sunday outting with this baby.


Just gorgeous!!  Love the little puff charm too.


----------



## love2learn

Valz said:


> View attachment 3847366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this cutie out to see the Golden Gate Bridge (and that’s my husband’s hand holding the bag for me to take the photo)


This navy blue looks beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I'm doing fine.... just have been crazy busy with work and kiddos schedules...How are you and your family?


We are also doing well.  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.


----------



## Kaoli

Coffee & Chanel 
I’m sorry I don’t know why the pic uploaded three times and I don’t know how to delete it :/


----------



## love2learn

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3848070



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love seeing your single flaps!!  This one is exquisite[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]. Love this shade of grey with the beautiful silver chain[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

Kaoli said:


> Coffee & Chanel
> I’m sorry I don’t know why the pic uploaded three times and I don’t know how to delete it :/



Love the beautiful Boys!!


----------



## s2_steph

After months of dreary rainy weather, we finally have a beautiful Spring day in Melbourne, Australia. Taking miss pretty, pearly pink on her first outing!


----------



## Pisces82

love2learn said:


> Just gorgeous!!  Love the little puff charm too.


Thank you!


----------



## Laineybogz

Hey ladies!  Chilling with my mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Keeping it "kasual w/ Karl" today running errands


----------



## loveydovey35

love2learn said:


> Your Gabrielle looks perfect with your outfit!  And your CL booties are just FABULOUS!!  Wow!



Thank you! super sweet!


----------



## Dextersmom

s2_steph said:


> After months of dreary rainy weather, we finally have a beautiful Spring day in Melbourne, Australia. Taking miss pretty, pearly pink on her first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848121


So beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Keeping it "kasual w/ Karl" today running errands


I love everything about this bag, my friend and I probably say that every time you post it... and the hardware color is just amazing!!!


----------



## christina86

Just posted this on Instagram in honor of National Handbag day and my new rug.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love everything about this bag, my friend and I probably say that every time you post it... and the hardware color is just amazing!!!


Thanks ever so much sweetest friend DM!! The hardware is actually my favorite part of the bag! You know i tend to prefer my bags structured & this one isn't like that. I'm trying to learn to appreciate it more though!


----------



## Kendie26

s2_steph said:


> After months of dreary rainy weather, we finally have a beautiful Spring day in Melbourne, Australia. Taking miss pretty, pearly pink on her first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848121


She is such a pretty little masterpiece!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> View attachment 3848491
> View attachment 3848492


Loving all your skirts so much.. ❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Gorgeous! ❤️ Lovely color! And cozy rug! ❤️
Which season from and what it’s called? 


christina86 said:


> Just posted this on Instagram in honor of National Handbag day and my new rug.
> View attachment 3848448


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> View attachment 3848491
> View attachment 3848492


Love love love your style and how you wear your Chanel bags!


----------



## Phiomega

Morning coffee with my navy Chanel shopping tote... it's always great to take a breath before a crazy day...


----------



## love2learn

s2_steph said:


> After months of dreary rainy weather, we finally have a beautiful Spring day in Melbourne, Australia. Taking miss pretty, pearly pink on her first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848121


So pretty!  You had a nice spring day and my area had a nice fall day


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Keeping it "kasual w/ Karl" today running errands


Casual, but very chic!!  I love how the hw gives this bag that little bit of edgy feel.  The drawstring with the CC's.....


----------



## love2learn

christina86 said:


> Just posted this on Instagram in honor of National Handbag day and my new rug.
> View attachment 3848448


Such a beautiful shade of grey!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> View attachment 3848491
> View attachment 3848492


Love seeing your bronze mini out!  Beautiful color for fall.


----------



## deb68nc

Happy handbag day everyone!!! ❤️


----------



## luvlux64

Ready for some Fall action.... 
Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## Dextersmom

GlitterEyebags said:


> Love love love your style and how you wear your Chanel bags!


Thank you so much, GlitterEyebags.  That is so kind of you to say. 


chicnfab said:


> Loving all your skirts so much.. ❤️❤️


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## presvy

Casual with COCO mini


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Taking this boy out for date ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## s2_steph

Kendie26 said:


> She is such a pretty little masterpiece!





love2learn said:


> So pretty!  You had a nice spring day and my area had a nice fall day



Thank you!!


----------



## s2_steph

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful!!



Thank you!! Not as stunning as you always look though


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Ready for some Fall action....
> Happy National Handbag Day!
> View attachment 3848765


I am totally in love w/ your blue beauty!!! And those boots-HELLO!!!! Awesome duo you have there!!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Casual, but very chic!!  I love how the hw gives this bag that little bit of edgy feel.  The drawstring with the CC's.....


Thanks kindly dearest friend! When i was buying this one, my SA was going over every inch of hardware on this bag & it really is impressive to see it close up all throughout. I feel guilty cause i should like this bag morebut i prefer my structured chanels much more.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> I am totally in love w/ your blue beauty!!! And those boots-HELLO!!!! Awesome duo you have there!!


Thanks @Kendie26 . I've never been so excited for Fall (as long as it's dry for my suede boots ). And this blue (seasonal) mini is so versatile


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvlux64 said:


> Ready for some Fall action....
> Happy National Handbag Day!
> View attachment 3848765


i  this mini! so different and beautiful


----------



## Kmora

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Brought both my babies out today! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Thankfully only my human baby needs handling with care! The baby boy on the other hand has a hardcore edgy character!



This bag is gorgeous. I saw it IRL but couldn't afford it. Bought the WOC and coin purse. Should've bought this also


----------



## Dextersmom

s2_steph said:


> Thank you!! Not as stunning as you always look though


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Keeping it "kasual w/ Karl" today running errands


Love the idea and the look of how Kendie is Kasual w/ Karl...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> View attachment 3848491
> View attachment 3848492


So adorable as always, my sweetest friend!!! Love your mini... she's such a beauty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Ready for some Fall action....
> Happy National Handbag Day!
> View attachment 3848765


So beautiful!!! Love your blue mini!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Emoji cat pin


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love the idea and the look of how Kendie is Kasual w/ Karl...


Thanks love! I was hoping Karl would call me but I'm still waiting!!!


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3849728
> View attachment 3849729
> 
> 
> Emoji cat pin


Oh YES, work it girl!!! LOVE this on you.....so flipping precious!!! Beautiful hair & dress too!


----------



## KittieKelly

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES, work it girl!!! LOVE this on you.....so flipping precious!!! Beautiful hair & dress too!



Yay thank you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Keeping it "kasual w/ Karl" today running errands


Cool casual dearest friend!!!I am still under the weather since then... can't wait to go out to errand in cool casual like yours


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> View attachment 3848491
> View attachment 3848492


Beautiful style my gorgeous friend DM!!!! LOVE LOVE everything you're wearing!!! And love you the most dearest beautiful lady


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Taking this boy out for date ❤️❤️❤️


Such a pretty look....this Boy is perfect on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful style my gorgeous friend DM!!!! LOVE LOVE everything you're wearing!!! And love you the most dearest beautiful lady


Thank you so much, my beautiful shopgirl4cc. 


Auvina15 said:


> So adorable as always, my sweetest friend!!! Love your mini... she's such a beauty!!!


Thank you, my sweet and kind Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3849728
> View attachment 3849729
> 
> 
> Emoji cat pin


I love this pin and it looks great on you!!


----------



## JLbb

Lovely vintage mini, she is almost 10 years old [emoji4]


----------



## luvlux64

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i  this mini! so different and beautiful





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Love your blue mini!!



Thanks guys . I just love how this shade of blue complements the shw! It's funny because I am neither drawn to blue colors nor a silver hw but I really love this combo - the chevron, blue shade, shw & the classic chain/leather - it's perfect! 
And thanks for all the   Likes


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks love! I was hoping Karl would call me but I'm still waiting!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Dextersmom said:


> I love this pin and it looks great on you!!


Thank you


----------



## love2learn

JLbb said:


> Lovely vintage mini, she is almost 10 years old [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3849828



Wow!!  Can’t believe it’s 10 yrs old! So beautiful!


----------



## JLbb

love2learn said:


> Wow!!  Can’t believe it’s 10 yrs old! So beautiful!



If looking at the authenticity card, 9 series should be around year 2004-2005


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Cool casual dearest friend!!!I am still under the weather since then... can't wait to go out to errand in cool casual like yours


Oh no, so sorry to hear you are still not feeling well....speedy well wishes are on their way to you, our dearest most kind shopgirl4cc!!


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> Lovely vintage mini, she is almost 10 years old [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3849828


She is SO SO SO perfectly poised & "purdy!"(pretty) Totally adore her!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh thanks dear.. missing u here.. have a fab weekend...


Thank you! Missed you too 


chicnfab said:


> Looking fab as always dear!! Love the entire look even your watch matches your outfit.. ❤️


Thank you so much! The dress code was white...


----------



## Bibi25260

TheAnaVega said:


> I’m joining the potty room club with @shopgirl4cc and @Kendie26 today
> 
> Have been taking my 17k clouded silver metallic reissue everywhere with me. Metallics (especially in silver) are great neutrals - so I’ve been able to just grab her and go since all of my stuff has been housed in her since I cut the tag off
> 
> I’ll eventually stop carrying her and give her a rest. So far she’s been my daily bag for errands and outings for 2 solid weeks and she’s holding up great even with the bhw (i don’t quite baby my bags)
> 
> Here she is with me getting my eyelash extensions done today
> 
> View attachment 3844715
> View attachment 3844716
> View attachment 3844717
> View attachment 3844718


Love the bag and perfect for you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Chanel shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845029
> 
> My SA called yesterday saying Fall Act 2 has arrived (always soooooo late where I am) so I popped in to the boutique after work today. And well, dilemma dilemma. I'm trying very hard not to be naughty and buy all three  Will sleep on it tonight. Any thoughts, ladies?
> View attachment 3845043
> 
> View attachment 3845044
> 
> View attachment 3845045


You look so classy! Which one you got?


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Late lunch yesterday with my M/L caviar Gold HW...
> Btw, I know I've totally missed a chance ( fate ) to bump up with my dearest @Kendie26 yesterday I was in the city for our late lunch  while she was right near for their gorgeous anniversary gateway!  But I knew love birds had a wonderful private time
> Hope you all Chanel lovelies are having a wonderful Friday afternoon & weekend
> View attachment 3845403


Great pic and it looks like you had a great lunch!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Relaxing night out with my dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3845616


Love the mini and your bracelets!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Some quality time with friends, mini, rose vino, and me. Happy Friday! Have a fabulous weekend lovely CC lovers! Cheers!  ❤️
> View attachment 3845622
> View attachment 3845623


Very nice shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Love this look head to toe!! I hope you enjoyed the ease of the mini? Happy vacation!


Thank you so much! Enjoyed the vacation and mini, just what I wanted: a little more space than WOC.


----------



## Bibi25260

by_nina said:


> My outfit of today
> View attachment 3845957
> 
> View attachment 3845975


Love the bag and outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3848070


What a beautiful color and chain!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kaoli said:


> Coffee & Chanel
> I’m sorry I don’t know why the pic uploaded three times and I don’t know how to delete it :/


What a great shot!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Keeping it "kasual w/ Karl" today running errands


Perfect combo, love the bag and tee.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> View attachment 3848491
> View attachment 3848492


And loving your bronze mini


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Ready for some Fall action....
> Happy National Handbag Day!
> View attachment 3848765


Haven't seen this bag before, it's different and unique and the color really pops. I have the booties in grey, are they back in the current collection?


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> Lovely vintage mini, she is almost 10 years old [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3849828


Still beautiful!


----------



## by_nina

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag and outfit!


Thank you so much Bibi25260!


----------



## lms910

Been so MIA from having baby and then Hurricane Harvey...back in action and back at work with my Coco!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> And loving your bronze mini





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the mini and your bracelets!


Thank you so much, sweet Bibi.


----------



## love2learn

JLbb said:


> If looking at the authenticity card, 9 series should be around year 2004-2005



Well, like I said before, it’s beautiful!!! The color is so rich and the quilts look so puffy still.  Never doubted what age you said.  Just wanted to say how beautiful for “almost 10 yrs old” she still is. Really shows what others say about how well made the older bags are made[emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA from having baby and then Hurricane Harvey...back in action and back at work with my Coco!
> View attachment 3850299



So beautiful!!


----------



## Luxnlattes

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:


I need this bag


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> Haven't seen this bag before, it's different and unique and the color really pops. I have the booties in grey, are they back in the current collection?


Hi, the bag is a Spring/Summer 2017 Seasonal bags Act 2 collection. And the boots were on sale at Neiman Marcus back in January 2017.


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA from having baby and then Hurricane Harvey...back in action and back at work with my Coco!
> View attachment 3850299


Biggest congrats on your baby!!!! You look spectacular w/ Coco & your lovely outfit!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Still in a pink mood


----------



## Younglove

steffysstyle said:


> Still in a pink mood
> View attachment 3850700


Oh my gosh LOVE your style!


----------



## steffysstyle

Younglove said:


> Oh my gosh LOVE your style!



Thank you so much


----------



## chew0089

Out with mini and ballerina flats today.


----------



## Phiomega

chew0089 said:


> Out with mini and ballerina flats today.



Love your cropped flare pants and blouse combo with the mini/flats... very stylish!


----------



## Phiomega

My one and only Chanel bag (WOC is not bag [emoji4]) accompanied me for a semi casual day at work... she elevated my outfit!


And a close up of her on my desk with my LC stars iPad case...


A great company on a hard day of work... TGIF!


----------



## chew0089

Phiomega said:


> Love your cropped flare pants and blouse combo with the mini/flats... very stylish!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday, my Chanel friends!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my Chanel friends!!
> View attachment 3851401
> View attachment 3851402
> View attachment 3851403



Always love your outfits!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my Chanel friends!!
> View attachment 3851401
> View attachment 3851402
> View attachment 3851403


So so chic with this red beauty and booties.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out and about from day to nite with mini!  TGIF lovely Chanelovers!❤️


----------



## lilmermaid264

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about from day to nite with mini!  TGIF lovely Chanelovers!❤️
> View attachment 3851671


Omg i love the dress i think i just bought the same one from bloomingdales!! You look great!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my Chanel friends!!
> View attachment 3851401
> View attachment 3851402
> View attachment 3851403


Totally adorable!!! I love your bag, love your jean skirt and love your booties...hmm... everything!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about from day to nite with mini!  TGIF lovely Chanelovers!❤️
> View attachment 3851671


Beautiful bag and beautiful dress!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally adorable!!! I love your bag, love your jean skirt and love your booties...hmm... everything!!!!





steffysstyle said:


> Always love your outfits!





Chanel923 said:


> So so chic with this red beauty and booties.


You are all very kind!! Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about from day to nite with mini!  TGIF lovely Chanelovers!❤️
> View attachment 3851671


You and your mini look so pretty!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

lilmermaid264 said:


> Omg i love the dress i think i just bought the same one from bloomingdales!! You look great!


Thank you! Yeap from Bloomies! Fashionable minds think alike! 



Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful dress!!!


Thanks Auvina!



Dextersmom said:


> You and your mini look so pretty!!


Awh.. Thanks Dextersmom!

Thanks for your lovely words ladies! Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Valz

Kendie26 said:


> Love both your pretty WOC & your city SF is 1 of my top 2 favorite cities!!! Your scarf/twilly looks precious on your woc!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Valz

GlitterEyebags said:


> Love love love how you tied your twilly on your WOC!!


Thanks so much! I love the combo and the twilly serves to protect the bag


----------



## Juniper10

It is still in the 90s in Florida. White chanel w Lilly Pulitzer.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3852210
View attachment 3852211


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Phiomega said:


> My one and only Chanel bag (WOC is not bag [emoji4]) accompanied me for a semi casual day at work... she elevated my outfit!
> View attachment 3851188
> 
> And a close up of her on my desk with my LC stars iPad case...
> View attachment 3851189
> 
> A great company on a hard day of work... TGIF!


what a great view! i'd get no work accomplished looking at all of that!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Hi, the bag is a Spring/Summer 2017 Seasonal bags Act 2 collection. And the boots were on sale at Neiman Marcus back in January 2017.


Thanks! It looks like you haven't worn your boots yet??


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Still in a pink mood
> View attachment 3850700


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my Chanel friends!!
> View attachment 3851401
> View attachment 3851402
> View attachment 3851403


Oooohhh that red  
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Juniper10 said:


> It is still in the 90s in Florida. White chanel w Lilly Pulitzer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852181
> View attachment 3852182
> View attachment 3852183


A beauty and perfect with your pretty dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about from day to nite with mini!  TGIF lovely Chanelovers!❤️
> View attachment 3851671


Love the mini and your dress!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with dark red camera case and classic flats.
With flash shows true color.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about from day to nite with mini!  TGIF lovely Chanelovers!❤️
> View attachment 3851671


 absolutely magnificent & super BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Juniper10 said:


> It is still in the 90s in Florida. White chanel w Lilly Pulitzer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852210
> View attachment 3852211


Wow! So lovely, your LP dress is gorgeous...you look fab!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and classic flats.
> With flash shows true color.
> Enjoy your weekend!


Killing it as always girlfriend!!! I forgot you had that camera bag (you know the one I so adore) in red!!!Ugh, I'm happily jealous


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thank you so much, Bibi!


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> Thanks! It looks like you haven't worn your boots yet??


I did a couple of times & surprised at how good that rubber (quilted) sole is!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Oooohhh that red
> Enjoy your weekend!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and classic flats.
> With flash shows true color.
> Enjoy your weekend!


Stunning look, from head to toe, my friend!!


----------



## Vanana

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA from having baby and then Hurricane Harvey...back in action and back at work with my Coco!
> View attachment 3850299


Hot mama!!! (Took me years to look remotely decent after giving birth) you look awesome and the coco handle says it all - best of luck!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Still in a pink mood
> View attachment 3850700


Your pink mini is soooo cute! It’s got a rounder silhouette too which I think gives it even more “softness” to its look


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my Chanel friends!!
> View attachment 3851401
> View attachment 3851402
> View attachment 3851403


I love this outfit!!! The red mini is gorgeous without saying. It’s become one of the most used and loved in my collection quickly


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and classic flats.
> With flash shows true color.
> Enjoy your weekend!


Oooh the true color with flash is delicious! I love the ease of a chanel camera bag and am waiting to encounter the perfect one myself. Lovely jacket too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I love this outfit!!! The red mini is gorgeous without saying. It’s become one of the most used and loved in my collection quickly


Thank you and I love your mod shots with this beauty too!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and classic flats.
> With flash shows true color.
> Enjoy your weekend!


What a RED beauty!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my black lamb mini.


----------



## maddalena

A little of pink


----------



## Steph5487

DH and I at the pink tie ball for Susan g Koman. Using my Zip Away Clutch


----------



## Kendie26

maddalena said:


> A little of pink


Looking FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> DH and I at the pink tie ball for Susan g Koman. Using my Zip Away Clutch


 WOWEE woman....you look SENSATIONAL....OMG that dress!!!!!


----------



## TimelessBelle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with dark red camera case and classic flats.
> With flash shows true color.
> Enjoy your weekend!



I love your dark red reissue camera bag! I have never seen it in this colour before! May I know when was it purchase?


----------



## snowing may

Reissue 225 in action


----------



## Panzanella

Not mine (yet!?) but sorely tempted. Was supposed to pick up my reissue 225 today (which was coming from another boutique) but somehow they sent the 226 instead, so was trying this on just for fun


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> DH and I at the pink tie ball for Susan g Koman. Using my Zip Away Clutch


You look awesome looove that amazing blue dress! All for a good cause too


----------



## bfly

Happy Sunday everyone. Wearing Chanel cambon shoes to the church this morning.


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE woman....you look SENSATIONAL....OMG that dress!!!!!



Thank you Kendie!! It's my favorite color!


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> You look awesome looove that amazing blue dress! All for a good cause too



Thank you Vanana!!! That blue is my favorite color


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

SunFunDay with dark red mini and Gucci heels ❤️ to an event. Enjoy the rest of your weekend lovely Chanelovers!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> absolutely magnificent & super BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you for your lovely compliment Kendie26!


----------



## Pisces82

Sunday shopping with my urban spirit


----------



## chew0089

All year round summer here. Out with ss17 chevron flap, my first fabric/canvas lining chanel bag, it’s so lightweight and makes a great travel bag!


----------



## Newbie2016

chew0089 said:


> All year round summer here. Out with ss17 chevron flap, my first fabric/canvas lining chanel bag, it’s so lightweight and makes a great travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853463


Is this the statement flap or another?  May I ask what size this is...yours looks fine crossbody.   I've heard so many say the statement flap doesn't work crossbody...are the chains long enough?


----------



## chew0089

Newbie2016 said:


> Is this the statement flap or another?  May I ask what size this is...yours looks fine crossbody.   I've heard so many say the statement flap doesn't work crossbody...are the chains long enough?



It’s not the statement flap. 
https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-chevron-flap-bag-2/
Mine is the medium one. Perfect for crossbody


----------



## Purrsey

Impromptu lift shot


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Killing it as always girlfriend!!! I forgot you had that camera bag (you know the one I so adore) in red!!!Ugh, I'm happily jealous


Thank you so much! You know I have another red camera bag....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning look, from head to toe, my friend!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Oooh the true color with flash is delicious! I love the ease of a chanel camera bag and am waiting to encounter the perfect one myself. Lovely jacket too!


Thank you! The tweed on the jacket doesn't show really well in picture, it's an older jacket.
Which color you're searching for a camera bag? They were released again in the last collection if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> What a RED beauty!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lamb mini.
> View attachment 3852726


Just fabulous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

TimelessBelle said:


> I love your dark red reissue camera bag! I have never seen it in this colour before! May I know when was it purchase?


Thank you!! It's from the pre fall collection 2015 purchased in July 2015. If I remember it correctly this color wasn't ordered in the camera case style in the US only in reissue flap... In Europe there were only two....


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3853587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impromptu lift shot


A classic beauty! Is that Chanel cardi from the current collection? Anyway perfect combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with Cuba flap, such a easy and light bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap, such a easy and light bag.
> 
> View attachment 3853605


You are a yummy dreamboat my friend...i think that's my new nickname for you! (Unless you dislike!) This could be my favorite (or definitely 1 of my very favorite mods) of beautiful, exquisite YOU!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You are a yummy dreamboat my friend...i think that's my new nickname for you! (Unless you dislike!) This could be my favorite (or definitely 1 of my very favorite mods) of beautiful, exquisite YOU!!!


Thank you!! 
You're so funny! No I don't mind the nickname at all.
We went on this cruiseboat for a drink and some sun on the sundeck.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Just fabulous!!


----------



## chicnfab

Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Stunning beauty in an equally pretty backdrop! You look great as usual Chicnfab. You must have gotten a nice recharge


----------



## Arielgal

Hi lovely ladies,

Finally took my Ms Red out for the first time since I bought her 6 mths back! Admire my own patience in waiting to debut her on my bday mth lol....


View attachment 3854349





Have a great day, lovely Tpfers  ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Finally took my Ms Red out for the first time since I bought her 6 mths back! Admire my own patience in waiting to debut her on my bday mth lol....
> 
> View attachment 3854348
> View attachment 3854349
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely Tpfers  ⚘⚘⚘


Ohhhh red chanel is such a classic colour..your sooo beautiful my friend and your red bag...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Stunning beauty in an equally pretty backdrop! You look great as usual Chicnfab. You must have gotten a nice recharge


 Thanks my love!! ❤️❤️❤️ Charged then go..and then charged and go .. have a lovely day!!


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel ear ring today


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


So Beautiful head to toe!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Finally took my Ms Red out for the first time since I bought her 6 mths back! Admire my own patience in waiting to debut her on my bday mth lol....
> 
> View attachment 3854348
> View attachment 3854349
> 
> View attachment 3854363
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely Tpfers  ⚘⚘⚘


 Hello GORGEOUS!!! OMG you look phenomenal my dear!!! Have missed you lately & hope all is well. You look drop dead stunning. Love everything you have on! Rock that RED


----------



## Rivierab

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing Chanel ear ring today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854485


Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Reissue 226


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Hello GORGEOUS!!! OMG you look phenomenal my dear!!! Have missed you lately & hope all is well. You look drop dead stunning. Love everything you have on! Rock that RED



Hi lovely friend,

Thank you for your kind words! Everything is well..just busy with completing the final lap of kids' exams...   

Have a lovely day, Kendie! ⚘⚘⚘ Few more days to the weekend n you can rock those comfy delish CC flats for the lazy, casual weekend


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630



The most timeless Reissue Combi ❤ (Distressed black with RHW)!  Makes your whole attire look more serious n professional instantly.


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> So Beautiful head to toe!


Thank you my love!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630


This is seriously insanely chic!!!! Your reissue is So elegant together with your coat... love love love..


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630



Reissues are my favorite...but can we talk about THAT coat! Gorgeous!!


----------



## zeronohiya

Haven't posted here in a while so I decided to spam you guys with a few of my recent pictures[emoji8] TIA❣️




My grey reissue 227 [emoji7]


----------



## zeronohiya

My vintage lambskin mini


----------



## zeronohiya

My vintage lambskin jumbo [emoji173]️


----------



## steffysstyle

Tuesday's details


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3853587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impromptu lift shot



This bag is beautiful! So classic.


----------



## nicole0612

chicnfab said:


> Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...
> 
> Have a great day everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Absolutely love your boots!!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630



Hi Kendie! Gorgeous bag and stunning trench! Fashionista as usual [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

zeronohiya said:


> Haven't posted here in a while so I decided to spam you guys with a few of my recent pictures[emoji8] TIA❣️
> 
> View attachment 3854904
> 
> 
> My grey reissue 227 [emoji7]


SEXY AND CHIC!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> The most timeless Reissue Combi ❤ (Distressed black with RHW)!  Makes your whole attire look more serious n professional instantly.





chicnfab said:


> This is seriously insanely chic!!!! Your reissue is So elegant together with your coat... love love love..





Mustwork4bags said:


> Reissues are my favorite...but can we talk about THAT coat! Gorgeous!!





nicole0612 said:


> Hi Kendie! Gorgeous bag and stunning trench! Fashionista as usual [emoji177]


Y'all are just WAY WAY WAY too sappy sweet....kindest thanks my fellow chanel lovers!! 
If you gals only knew how old (& I mean ANCIENT) that trench is....you'd laugh! But thanks so much! :smooch" kisses y'all


----------



## Kendie26

zeronohiya said:


> My vintage lambskin jumbo [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3854906


Ok, girl....i am EXTREMELY jealous ....holy crap! Major WOWZERS on that vintage specimen! Where have you been all my life Ms. Vintage?!!! You rock her beautifully! I die now.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Kendie! Gorgeous bag and stunning trench! Fashionista as usual [emoji177]


Forgot to say how happy i am to "see" you hear dearest....I'm sorry I've not been in the v&v thread lately. Feeling guilty cause i went back to eating chicken & fish for now but I've been thinking of you. Kisses to Omar!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Tuesday's details
> 
> View attachment 3854928


 I would either like to BECOME you or clone you....is this possible?!!!


----------



## chicnfab

nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely love your boots!!


Thanks my dear! ❤️


----------



## aki_sato

Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday - 
6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini


----------



## chicnfab

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini


Gorgeous dear!!! Congrats and tc on your pregnancy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini



So pretty S!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini


Congratulations mama-to-be aki-sato!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> I would either like to BECOME you or clone you....is this possible?!!!



Aww, Kendie and I would like to become you, your CC handbag collection is beautiful!


----------



## marwa_omar




----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini


    HELLO BEAUTY!!! Oh sweetest little mama-to-be!! How are you feeling? You look SO SO SO sweet in this mod!! That mini looks made special just for  you girl Wonderful "seeing" you!


----------



## texas87

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini



so sad to have missed out on this bag, its gorgeous


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


So beautiful, my friend!!! I love the entire outfit!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Finally took my Ms Red out for the first time since I bought her 6 mths back! Admire my own patience in waiting to debut her on my bday mth lol....
> 
> View attachment 3854348
> View attachment 3854349
> 
> View attachment 3854363
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely Tpfers  ⚘⚘⚘


Gorgeous red and very lovely outfit!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630


Very beautiful shot, dearest K.!!! Love your bag and your jacket is sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, my friend!!! I love the entire outfit!!!


Thank you thank you my love❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Tuesday's details
> 
> View attachment 3854928


Absolutely fabulous and stylish as ALWAYS!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Fall basics! With my chanel duo today! 
Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

zeronohiya said:


> Haven't posted here in a while so I decided to spam you guys with a few of my recent pictures[emoji8] TIA❣️
> 
> View attachment 3854904
> 
> 
> My grey reissue 227 [emoji7]


Ohhh lovely ❤️


----------



## Auvina15

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini


Aww...So beautiful...You look great being pregnant!!! Congratulations!


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Tuesday's details
> 
> View attachment 3854928


Ohhh love it love it love it!


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Fall basics! With my chanel duo today!
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Woa... another shots!!!! Absolutely gorgeous, huge LOVE from your friend here...


----------



## chicnfab

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3853587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impromptu lift shot


Love your flap and your jacket ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Woa... another shots!!!! Absolutely gorgeous, huge LOVE from your friend here...


Ohhh I want to hug you.. thanks my dear ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap, such a easy and light bag.
> 
> View attachment 3853605


Looking great!!! I really love your flap, very unique and sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap, such a easy and light bag.
> 
> View attachment 3853605


Such a beauty! Enjoy! ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> SunFunDay with dark red mini and Gucci heels ❤️ to an event. Enjoy the rest of your weekend lovely Chanelovers!
> View attachment 3853163
> 
> View attachment 3853164


Love this one sooooo much... from head to toe!


----------



## chicnfab

snowing may said:


> Reissue 225 in action


Your reissue is stunning ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

maddalena said:


> A little of pink


Love your pinks...


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lamb mini.
> View attachment 3852726


Ohhh dex.. soooo gorgeous and your bling bling


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lamb mini.
> View attachment 3852726


Dextersmom, I always love your mod shots, all are fabulous and this one is no exception!!! Very beautiful scarf too!!!I'm a huge fan...


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful shot, dearest K.!!! Love your bag and your jacket is sooo beautiful!!!


Warm thanks  to you sweetest woman!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Fall basics! With my chanel duo today!
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


What i wouldn't do for those LEGS!!!!! Your hair looks lovely too (is it little shorter)...just MAGNIFIQUE as always!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


Absolutely beautiful!!! Hope you have a wonderful dinner!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> What i wouldn't do for those LEGS!!!!! Your hair looks lovely too (is it little shorter)...just MAGNIFIQUE as always!


Thanks my love... my hair still the same I just gave extra time on blowing


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


Classics my dear!! Wishing I can pull off the brooch like you do... have a great dinner ❤️


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


Love this little reissue.  Is this the one that started the love for more Chanel?


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


I die for this bag! LOVE


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Dextersmom, I always love your mod shots, all are fabulous and this one is no exception!!! Very beautiful scarf too!!!I'm a huge fan...





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh dex.. soooo gorgeous and your bling bling


Thank you, my sweet and beautiful friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Tuesday's details
> 
> View attachment 3854928


You always look so elegant and classic and I get inspiration from your ensembles.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look beautiful, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Finally took my Ms Red out for the first time since I bought her 6 mths back! Admire my own patience in waiting to debut her on my bday mth lol....
> 
> View attachment 3854348
> View attachment 3854349
> 
> View attachment 3854363
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely Tpfers  ⚘⚘⚘


Wow, you look so pretty and I am so impressed you were able to wait so long! I love your red beauty and I wish you a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap, such a easy and light bag.
> 
> View attachment 3853605


I love your look!!  You look so feminine and pretty!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, my friend!!


Thank you thank you my dear friend ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


Beautiful as always Kendie26! ❤️ ❤️❤️Reissue! Is it 224? ❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> Fall basics! With my chanel duo today!
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Simply chic!


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous and stylish as ALWAYS!!!



Thank you so much Auvina


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> Fall basics! With my chanel duo today!
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Love this!


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh love it love it love it!



Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch



You look lovely, hope the dinner went well!


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> You always look so elegant and classic and I get inspiration from your ensembles.


Thank you so much, that makes me very happy to read! Your ensembles are always lovely


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! Hope you have a wonderful dinner!!!





chicnfab said:


> Classics my dear!! Wishing I can pull off the brooch like you do... have a great dinner ❤️





Chanel923 said:


> Love this little reissue.  Is this the one that started the love for more Chanel?





Doodles78 said:


> I die for this bag! LOVE





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful as always Kendie26! ❤️ ❤️❤️Reissue! Is it 224? ❤️❤️





steffysstyle said:


> You look lovely, hope the dinner went well!


Love to all of you, my sweet fellow Chanel Lovelies...thank you all so much!! 
@chicnfab ~girl, of course you CAN pull off brooch! I can totally see you w/ one. Mine did not show up clear in the pic (it's the gold w/ pearl & crystal)
@Chanel923 ~wow, I'm always so impressed w/ your (&everyone's memory!)..yesthis mini reissue is THE one that started it all....as Vanana appropriately calls it "the evil one!!)
@Doodles...I know what you mean!
@Jkfashionstyle ~yes this is mini/224 size reissue. It's funny because i got this on my very FIRST trip into Saks to buy a chanel (it had just come in) & on all of my subsequent trips to any boutique i have never ever once seen another mini 224 reissue, so i guess they truly can be challenging to stumble upon.


----------



## Arielgal

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini



Hi, the light gold mini is very pretty in chevron . Enjoy your pregnancy and the peace ..Will be definitely busy when your bundle of joy arrives.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Wow, you look so pretty and I am so impressed you were able to wait so long! I love your red beauty and I wish you a Happy Birthday.



Thank you v much, sweet Dextersmom! ⚘⚘⚘ Have you used your Trendy? I really hope I am able to get it too. The more I look at the bag, the more I love it with the nice handle n structure. ❤❤❤


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Keeping it casual with my chanel duo flap at Devonian garden in Calgary downtown...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


So chic!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch



Love your whole outfit! N the background of fall leaves n flowers. Is that your garden? It must be a very very pretty sight to see the coloured autumn leaves! ⚘⚘⚘ Such a nice view to behold everyday ❤❤❤


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Finally took my Ms Red out for the first time since I bought her 6 mths back! Admire my own patience in waiting to debut her on my bday mth lol....
> 
> View attachment 3854348
> View attachment 3854349
> 
> View attachment 3854363
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, lovely Tpfers  ⚘⚘⚘


What a beautiful color! Perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854630


A beauty!! And LOVE your coat!


----------



## Bibi25260

zeronohiya said:


> Haven't posted here in a while so I decided to spam you guys with a few of my recent pictures[emoji8] TIA❣️
> 
> View attachment 3854904
> 
> 
> My grey reissue 227 [emoji7]


Love this shade of grey and the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Tuesday's details
> 
> View attachment 3854928


Fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Not a Friday Chsnel day but Wednesday -
> 6mo pregnancy, oversized everything except the light gold mini


What beautiful bag and you have an amazing pregnant outfit!


----------



## Arielgal

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous red and very lovely outfit!!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> What a beautiful color! Perfect with your lovely outfit!



Thanks Auvina and Bibi!  Just love how solid vibrant Chanel colours can brighten the look instantly! 

Have a great day, lovely ladies! ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Fall basics! With my chanel duo today!
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


And love this look!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Looking great!!! I really love your flap, very unique and sooo beautiful!!!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Fall basics! With my chanel duo today!
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



 Woah, sexy legs, Chicnfab! You look like you can kick ass! Lol  

The sleek n shiny Duo really compliments the sassy look!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Such a beauty! Enjoy! ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to an important client dinner so it calls for my mini reissue & brooch


You looked ready and fierce for that dinner! Love the bag, cardi, brooch, well everything!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I love your look!!  You look so feminine and pretty!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!  
I'll try but don't always succeed...


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Thank you v much, sweet Dextersmom! ⚘⚘⚘ Have you used your Trendy? I really hope I am able to get it too. The more I look at the bag, the more I love it with the nice handle n structure. ❤❤❤


i have been using my small Trendy and I really love it and would go so far as to say it is my all time favorite Chanel bag of mine.  I love all of my bags for different reasons, but this one has everything; super luxe lambskin, long strap, holds everything I need and more and can be dressed up or down, imo.  I hope that you will be able to see/touch one in person to see if it works for you.  I am sure that it will look lovely on you.


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Woah, sexy legs, Chicnfab! You look like you can kick ass! Lol
> 
> The sleek n shiny Duo really compliments the sassy look!


Hahahahaha.. u make me laugh so hard.. thanks my dear!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> And love this look!


Thanks dear!


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Simply chic!


Thanks❤️


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> Love this!


Thank u


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you! The tweed on the jacket doesn't show really well in picture, it's an older jacket.
> Which color you're searching for a camera bag? They were released again in the last collection if I'm not mistaken.


Hmmm it’s more the style more than color but I am thinking black. I actually really like the vintage black classic look with all the trimmings


----------



## chanelloverz

Out with the girls... yes I use my bags even when i'm with my little ones...


----------



## chew0089

Mini anytime, anywhere.


----------



## yinnie

My boy oh boy


----------



## aki_sato

chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous dear!!! Congrats and tc on your pregnancy ❤️❤️❤️





s2_steph said:


> So pretty S!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Congratulations mama-to-be aki-sato!



@chicnfab @s2_steph @Jkfashionstyle thank you for your kind words dear my friends!
So very sweet of you!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> HELLO BEAUTY!!! Oh sweetest little mama-to-be!! How are you feeling? You look SO SO SO sweet in this mod!! That mini looks made special just for  you girl Wonderful "seeing" you!


Dear S!
You're seriously a sunshine to everyone! 
Thank you for your kind words! I'm on my 3rd trimester now and can't wait to birth this nugget out so I can escape from the never ending nausea and morning/night sickness!

Likewise! So happy to seeing you!
Hope all is well and wonderful at your end!


----------



## aki_sato

texas87 said:


> so sad to have missed out on this bag, its gorgeous


Don't give up hope!
Keep your eye out on the reseller/PS market!
1/2 of the fun is the hunting process!


----------



## aki_sato

Auvina15 said:


> Aww...So beautiful...You look great being pregnant!!! Congratulations!





Arielgal said:


> Hi, the light gold mini is very pretty in chevron . Enjoy your pregnancy and the peace ..Will be definitely busy when your bundle of joy arrives.





Bibi25260 said:


> What beautiful bag and you have an amazing pregnant outfit!


Thank you dear friends @Bibi25260 @Arielgal @Auvina15 

@Auvina15 @Bibi25260  awwww ! Thank you! I feel awful most of the time so your words definitely made my day!

@Arielgal I'm addicted to chevron 
Haha! Yes! Not looking forward to the sleepless night when the Bub is finally here!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love your whole outfit! N the background of fall leaves n flowers. Is that your garden? It must be a very very pretty sight to see the coloured autumn leaves! ⚘⚘⚘ Such a nice view to behold everyday ❤❤❤





Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!! And LOVE your coat!





Bibi25260 said:


> You looked ready and fierce for that dinner! Love the bag, cardi, brooch, well everything!!


Thanks kindly sweeties!! Yes @Arielgal ,that's our garden (the front of our house / patio area)I do SO LOVE this time of year w/ all the beautiful fall leaves & crisp air! Thank you dear!
@Bibi25260 dying laughingat the "fierce" part...you are too cute & funny miss dreamboat!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You're seriously a sunshine to everyone!
> Thank you for your kind words! I'm on my 3rd trimester now and can't wait to birth this nugget out so I can escape from the never ending nausea and morning/night sickness!
> 
> Likewise! So happy to seeing you!
> Hope all is well and wonderful at your end!


Wow the time has flown by (3rd trimester)...well, flown by for me/us...Girl, you do not even look pregnant at all in that last mod!! So sorry you've been having neverending sickness/nausea, BUT no doubt your little "bub" will be SO WORTH IT! Plus, you can always remind them of this fact all their life/growing up & "guilt" them (haha)into doing what you want/need them to do by simply reminding them of your pregnancy experience. Heck, my mom still does that to me!
Your countdown is on my dear until we all "meet" the sweetest mini aki_sato!


----------



## presvy

COCO with hot choco


----------



## Bibi25260

Casual friday spiced up with Cuba flap and belt.
Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## aime7

zeronohiya said:


> Haven't posted here in a while so I decided to spam you guys with a few of my recent pictures[emoji8] TIA❣️
> 
> View attachment 3854904
> 
> 
> My grey reissue 227 [emoji7]


That’s a beautiful bag... love it.. congrts it’s looking absolutely georgeous on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Casual friday spiced up with Cuba flap and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 3857383


Beautiful look, Bibi!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Day to nite with ML ❤️


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Casual friday spiced up with Cuba flap and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 3857383


Very sharp n chic look Bibi! ❤❤❤ Love those boots n the dress!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

presvy said:


> View attachment 3857364
> 
> COCO with hot choco


❤️ ❤️ ❤️ this shade! And of course the tasty cup of coco!


----------



## Chezza25

Hola! It’s my first time to post on the Chanel thread! Been to active on the Hermes chat and now it’s time for some Chanel love!  Sharing my look for tonight! My boy bag paired with my classic cc Crystal and pearls necklace! TGIF and thanks for letting me share! Cheers!


----------



## Arielgal

Very nice red boy! This must be the older batch of boys in caviar..14 collection? 

I think this is the most beautiful batch of caviar boys. As it is same as classic CF caviar!


----------



## Classicstyle516

Chezza325 said:


> Hola! It’s my first time to post on the Chanel thread! Been to active on the Hermes chat and now it’s time for some Chanel love!  Sharing my look for tonight! My boy bag paired with my classic cc Crystal and pearls necklace! TGIF and thanks for letting me share! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3857980



You look gorgeous!


----------



## yinnie

Arielgal said:


> Very nice red boy! This must be the older batch of boys in caviar..14 collection?
> 
> I think this is the most beautiful batch of caviar boys. As it is same as classic CF caviar!



Totally agree about the 14b caviar being the most beautiful! I have the 14b red caviar boy (pic posted a few posts up above) and it is divine! More recent caviar just does not feel the same...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look, Bibi!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Day to nite with ML ❤️
> View attachment 3857867


Very chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Very sharp n chic look Bibi! ❤❤❤ Love those boots n the dress!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chezza325 said:


> Hola! It’s my first time to post on the Chanel thread! Been to active on the Hermes chat and now it’s time for some Chanel love!  Sharing my look for tonight! My boy bag paired with my classic cc Crystal and pearls necklace! TGIF and thanks for letting me share! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3857980


You look fabulous and that red Boy is a nice pop of color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.


----------



## Chezza25

Arielgal said:


> Very nice red boy! This must be the older batch of boys in caviar..14 collection?
> 
> I think this is the most beautiful batch of caviar boys. As it is same as classic CF caviar!



Thanks for the compliment @Arielgal! Actually, my bag is from the prefall 2015 collection. It’s new medium size with goat skin and patent leather. It looks caviar in the lighting but it’s actually goat skin which is quite nice coz it’s not easily scratched like the lambskin or caviar and the trimmings of the bag is patent leather which is also scratch proof. I love it it’s quite a sturdy piece!  X


----------



## Chezza25

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous and that red Boy is a nice pop of color!



Thanks for the kind words @Bibi25260! Have a nice day!! X


----------



## Chezza25

Classicstyle516 said:


> You look gorgeous!



Thanks @Classicstyle516! Love your bag in the avatar! Have a great day! X


----------



## Precious84

My iridescent black caviar jumbo flap sitting pretty at our hotel room [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3858781
> 
> 
> My iridescent black caviar jumbo flap sitting pretty at our hotel room [emoji4]


Holy %&#$!!!  Your bag is beyond stunning!! I am reserved for the Cruise M/L flap in iridescent black and I hope it looks half as beautiful as yours!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.
> View attachment 3858607
> View attachment 3858608



U look great, Dextersmom! You have a lovely style n stature - the red matches the mesh of colours well. Have a bohemian artsy vibe to it! ❤❤❤


----------



## Precious84

Dextersmom said:


> Holy %&#$!!!  Your bag is beyond stunning!! I am reserved for the Cruise M/L flap in iridescent black and I hope it looks half as beautiful as yours!


Thank you!! Is it with ruthenium hardware as well? I'm sure it's going to be stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> U look great, Dextersmom! You have a lovely style n stature - the red matches the mesh of colours well. Have a bohemian artsy vibe to it! ❤❤❤


That is such a sweet thing to say!! Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Precious84 said:


> Thank you!! Is it with ruthenium hardware as well? I'm sure it's going to be stunning!


It is, and it is quilted, not chevron, but my SA is unsure if it will be aged or shiny ruthenium, as the description just says ruthenium.  I am hoping for aged, but I will take either.  I am literally mesmerized by the beauty of your bag and I hope mine will be similar.  It looks so special, but also like it would be a great neutral.  Do you agree or what do you think since you have it already? Sorry to bug you with questions, but I just love your bag so much I can't help myself.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> That is such a sweet thing to say!! Thank you, my friend!



Hi Dextersmom,
My 17K trendy is on her flight home from halfway across the world to me!!! ❤❤❤ 
Thanks for wowing me with your mod pic of your trendy as well. I can't wait to see it. Will share my joy when i lay my hands on her!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Hi Dextersmom,
> My 17K trendy is on her flight home from halfway across the world to me!!! ❤❤❤
> Thanks for wowing me with your mod pic of your trendy as well. I can't wait to see it. Will share my joy when i lay my hands on her!


Oh, Arielgal, that is exciting and wonderful news!!!  I am so, so happy for you as it is such an amazing bag!!  I can't wait to see and hear how you like it.


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.
> View attachment 3858607
> View attachment 3858608


Such a happy red !  We can never have too many reds my friend. You look lovely as always.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.
> View attachment 3858607
> View attachment 3858608


Absolutely adorable, my dear friend!!! I love your bag and your bracelets are so pretty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3858781
> 
> 
> My iridescent black caviar jumbo flap sitting pretty at our hotel room [emoji4]


It's stunning!!! I got this version in m/l flap and I really adore her!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3858916
> View attachment 3858915


What a gorgeous classic piece!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely adorable, my dear friend!!! I love your bag and your bracelets are so pretty!!!


Thank you, my sweet Auvina and I hope that you are well.  I recently added these 2 Monica Vinader diamond bracelets to my mix, in white and yellow gold, to mix and match with the rose gold one I already have. 


Chanel923 said:


> Such a happy red !  We can never have too many reds my friend. You look lovely as always.


Thank you, my friend and fellow red Chanel lover!!  You are so right....there is room for many reds in one's collection, in different shades and sizes.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3858916
> View attachment 3858915


It is stunning! I'd never noticed how that bag catches light that way before...love the glimmer it gives off.


----------



## Meowwu

Trip Day 1.5. I have concluded that mini might be a tad bit small for travel but this is mainly because my passport doesn’t fit into either the zipped or leather compartment (as I had originally intended on doing). Boo.


----------



## baoxbei

Special night out with small red boy


----------



## baoxbei

Dessert date with my 17C white m/l classic flap


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Casual friday spiced up with Cuba flap and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 3857383


Stunning and soooooo stylish dearest bibi


----------



## TheAnaVega

on my way to my dentist appointment  aka least favorite place on earth lol


but I’m treating myself afterwards by buying all new makeup. I have a very generous gift card to Nordstrom


Thankfully my partner in crime is keeping a smile on my face- love my M/L classic flap 

Thanks for letting me share, ladies .


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

baoxbei said:


> Special night out with small red boy


Lovely couple shot! Beautiful!


----------



## San2222

With coco handle today...love how easy it is to use


----------



## Pretty Bags

Having some sweet dessert after dinner with my Coco Handle...


----------



## Kendie26

baoxbei said:


> Special night out with small red boy


You both look incredible!! What a gorgeous pic! Congrats on your special night


----------



## Kendie26

TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3859651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my way to my dentist appointment  aka least favorite place on earth lol
> 
> 
> but I’m treating myself afterwards by buying all new makeup. I have a very generous gift card to Nordstrom
> 
> 
> Thankfully my partner in crime is keeping a smile on my face- love my M/L classic flap
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies .


The perfect bag! Looks totally perfect on you & I'm jealous of the makeup haul you're doing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

San2222 said:


> With coco handle today...love how easy it is to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859747





Pretty Bags said:


> Having some sweet dessert after dinner with my Coco Handle...


 Wow ladies, both of your Coco's are stunners...GREAT pics @San2222 & @Pretty Bags !!


----------



## nuf

Some shots from my last week. We all need to bring some more colors into the fall... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## presvy

Shopping with Chevron


----------



## Precious84

Dextersmom said:


> It is, and it is quilted, not chevron, but my SA is unsure if it will be aged or shiny ruthenium, as the description just says ruthenium.  I am hoping for aged, but I will take either.  I am literally mesmerized by the beauty of your bag and I hope mine will be similar.  It looks so special, but also like it would be a great neutral.  Do you agree or what do you think since you have it already? Sorry to bug you with questions, but I just love your bag so much I can't help myself. [emoji813]


Oh, thank you. [emoji4][emoji4] I originally wanted it in silver hardware as I saw a similar bag and that had me just wanting it. When my SA showed this one to me which has the aged silver/RHW instead of the shiny silver that I had originally wanted, I was unsure at first. What sold me was the fact that I do not have a RHW for my classic flap. I have the shiny gold and the shiny silver, but nothing like this so I thought of adding one just for the sake of creating a trifecta. Plus the iridescent caviar is stunning! However, when it arrived and after several days of using it... you're right! You framed it perfectly when you said that it is such a good neutral Chanel bag. I don't feel awkward at all when taking it out for daily use.


----------



## chicnfab

My fall fashion with chanel duo and cc eyelet flap.. 

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

chew0089 said:


> Mini anytime, anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857116


Love it!


----------



## chicnfab

chanelloverz said:


> View attachment 3857107
> 
> Out with the girls... yes I use my bags even when i'm with my little ones...


Enjoy!


----------



## chicnfab

presvy said:


> View attachment 3857364
> 
> COCO with hot choco


Your coco and choco looks yummy ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Casual friday spiced up with Cuba flap and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 3857383


You are just sooo stunning my friend.. love love love everything ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Chezza325 said:


> Hola! It’s my first time to post on the Chanel thread! Been to active on the Hermes chat and now it’s time for some Chanel love!  Sharing my look for tonight! My boy bag paired with my classic cc Crystal and pearls necklace! TGIF and thanks for letting me share! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3857980


Lovely ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Day to nite with ML ❤️
> View attachment 3857867


We have pretty much the same wardrobe lol.. lovely outfit my dear friend..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.
> View attachment 3858607
> View attachment 3858608


Ohhh my friend your kimono and mini are just soooo lovely..can I sneak in to your closet?


----------



## chicnfab

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3858781
> 
> 
> My iridescent black caviar jumbo flap sitting pretty at our hotel room [emoji4]


That's very beautiful ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 3858916
> View attachment 3858915


You're beautiful and your flap..


----------



## chicnfab

TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3859651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my way to my dentist appointment  aka least favorite place on earth lol
> 
> 
> but I’m treating myself afterwards by buying all new makeup. I have a very generous gift card to Nordstrom
> 
> 
> Thankfully my partner in crime is keeping a smile on my face- love my M/L classic flap
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, ladies .


That's really nice companion ❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

baoxbei said:


> Dessert date with my 17C white m/l classic flap


Your flap and your dessert


----------



## chicnfab

baoxbei said:


> Special night out with small red boy


Lovely bag and couple..❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Meowwu said:


> Trip Day 1.5. I have concluded that mini might be a tad bit small for travel but this is mainly because my passport doesn’t fit into either the zipped or leather compartment (as I had originally intended on doing). Boo.
> 
> View attachment 3859366


Stunning ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

San2222 said:


> With coco handle today...love how easy it is to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859747


Ohhh you're so lovely and your coco❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Pretty Bags said:


> Having some sweet dessert after dinner with my Coco Handle...


That dessert and your coco  looks soooo yummy❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

presvy said:


> View attachment 3860037
> View attachment 3860038
> 
> Shopping with Chevron


Have fun!


----------



## chicnfab

nuf said:


> Some shots from my last week. We all need to bring some more colors into the fall... Thanks for letting me share


Lovely chanel goodies ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> My fall fashion with chanel duo and cc eyelet flap..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You looked so beautiful, my dear friend and I love your bags!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Meowwu said:


> Trip Day 1.5. I have concluded that mini might be a tad bit small for travel but this is mainly because my passport doesn’t fit into either the zipped or leather compartment (as I had originally intended on doing). Boo.
> 
> View attachment 3859366


I love every single item in this shot, so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> We have pretty much the same wardrobe lol.. lovely outfit my dear friend..❤️❤️❤️


Really? Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> My fall fashion with chanel duo and cc eyelet flap..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Both looks are so beautiful, my friend!! Wishing you a peaceful week ahead!


----------



## Dextersmom

Precious84 said:


> Oh, thank you. [emoji4][emoji4] I originally wanted it in silver hardware as I saw a similar bag and that had me just wanting it. When my SA showed this one to me which has the aged silver/RHW instead of the shiny silver that I had originally wanted, I was unsure at first. What sold me was the fact that I do not have a RHW for my classic flap. I have the shiny gold and the shiny silver, but nothing like this so I thought of adding one just for the sake of creating a trifecta. Plus the iridescent caviar is stunning! However, when it arrived and after several days of using it... you're right! You framed it perfectly when you said that it is such a good neutral Chanel bag. I don't feel awkward at all when taking it out for daily use.


Thank you so much for your reply!! I am very excited for my version of this beauty to arrive and thank you for posting your beautiful pic's.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my friend your kimono and mini are just soooo lovely..can I sneak in to your closet?


Thank you, my friend and yes, come on over!!


----------



## Meowwu

Auvina15 said:


> I love every single item in this shot, so GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you


----------



## Chanel923

nuf said:


> Some shots from my last week. We all need to bring some more colors into the fall... Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful everything.  Love the pic of the boy with gold leaves.


----------



## Chanel923

chicnfab said:


> My fall fashion with chanel duo and cc eyelet flap..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


So chic on both photos.  Love the red leaves in the background.  The fall colors are so beautiful.


----------



## nuf

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful everything.  Love the pic of the boy with gold leaves.


Thank you dear.


----------



## luvlux64

Pumpkin Patch season!  Thanks guys


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> You looked so beautiful, my dear friend and I love your bags!!!


Thanks my love! ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Really? Great minds think alike!


That's banana rep dress right?? Yes I'm a fan of banana rep coz they have 00p and that's my size


----------



## chicnfab

luvlux64 said:


> Pumpkin Patch season!  Thanks guys
> View attachment 3860525


That's sooooo pretty....


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Both looks are so beautiful, my friend!! Wishing you a peaceful week ahead!


Thanks my love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend and yes, come on over!!


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel923 said:


> So chic on both photos.  Love the red leaves in the background.  The fall colors are so beautiful.


Thanks my dear❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvlux64 said:


> Pumpkin Patch season!  Thanks guys
> View attachment 3860525


every time i see your mini i love it more


----------



## Classicstyle516

presvy said:


> View attachment 3860037
> View attachment 3860038
> 
> Shopping with Chevron



Love your coco!


----------



## presvy

Classicstyle516 said:


> Love your coco!



Yes,its super easy to wear
Both Elegant or casual[emoji106]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Mini brightened up these beautiful blooms


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.
> View attachment 3858607
> View attachment 3858608


Ooh that red is beautiful and perfect with your outfit! Is that an other red mini?


----------



## Bibi25260

Precious84 said:


> View attachment 3858781
> 
> 
> My iridescent black caviar jumbo flap sitting pretty at our hotel room [emoji4]


Soo beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

baoxbei said:


> Dessert date with my 17C white m/l classic flap


Both look yummy!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Stunning and soooooo stylish dearest bibi


Aww thank you for your sweet words as always!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> My fall fashion with chanel duo and cc eyelet flap..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look gorgous in both pics, great fall outfits!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> You are just sooo stunning my friend.. love love love everything ❤️


Aww thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Mini brightened up these beautiful blooms
> View attachment 3860614


What a great pic, beautfil flowers and bag!
Still not over the fact I couldn't snatch this mini....


----------



## autumntoki

[emoji574]️ took the red-eye to new york, and dropped by lady m few hours later...for some sinfulicious sweet treats! [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji513]


----------



## steffysstyle

Chunky-knit love!


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Using my square lamb firecracker red mini today.
> View attachment 3858607
> View attachment 3858608



Love your entire look!


----------



## jenian

With my red mini, esps and my bump [emoji4]


----------



## nycmamaofone




----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> What a great pic, beautfil flowers and bag!
> Still not over the fact I couldn't snatch this mini....


Took me almost 3 years to finally get this red mini, passed up couple of them (not the right red). One day you will get it, don’t settle.


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgous in both pics, great fall outfits!!


Awww thank you❤️


----------



## chicnfab

jenian said:


> With my red mini, esps and my bump [emoji4]
> View attachment 3860855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Jkfashionstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini brightened up these beautiful blooms
> View attachment 3860614
> 
> 
> 
> just soooo stunning my dear❤️
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Love your entire look!


Thank you so much, steffy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Ooh that red is beautiful and perfect with your outfit! Is that an other red mini?


Thank you Bibi.  Yes, this is last summer's orange red (but Chanel just called it red).  It wasn't as popular, but I fell in love with it.  It is a square mini in lambskin with light ghw.


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Chunky-knit love!
> View attachment 3860777


What a beautiful look, steffy.  I ordered my first pair of Chanel shoes a few days ago after admiring and drooling over your two tone one's.  I love how you pair them with different outfits.  Mine will arrive later this week, as they didn't have my size.  They are nude and black camellia slides and I hope they fit.


----------



## chew0089

Bag and coffee


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful look, steffy.  I ordered my first pair of Chanel shoes a few days ago after admiring and drooling over your two tone one's.  I love how you pair them with different outfits.  Mine will arrive later this week, as they didn't have my size.  They are nude and black camellia slides and I hope they fit.



Aww, that's lovely! I can't wait to see how you style the slides!


----------



## luvlux64

chicnfab said:


> That's sooooo pretty....


Thank you @chicnfab 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> every time i see your mini i love it more


Thanks @ccbaggirl89 . I feel the same way every time I see it in my closet!


chew0089 said:


> Bag and coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860953


Hi @chew0089 , we are bag twins! Mine is the blue mini version of yours


----------



## Chezza25

chicnfab said:


> My fall fashion with chanel duo and cc eyelet flap..
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



I love your skirt! Beautiful pop of color! x


----------



## Chezza25

chicnfab said:


> Lovely ❤️



Thanks for the kind words @chicnfab


----------



## chicnfab

Chezza325 said:


> I love your skirt! Beautiful pop of color! x


Thank u ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chew0089

Hi @chew0089 , we are bag twins! Mine is the blue mini version of yours [/QUOTE]
Yours is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## yinnie

A coffee a day keeps my crazy away [emoji12]


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3861629
> 
> A coffee a day keeps my crazy away [emoji12]


Double YES..I'll take BOTH of those items in your pretty pic please!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Boy tote in python


----------



## Bibi25260

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3861739
> 
> Boy tote in python


What a unique Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cerf tote today with three brooches....


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote today with three brooches....
> 
> View attachment 3861858


What a gorgeous look today, Bibi!! I adore how you styled your brooches!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Double YES..I'll take BOTH of those items in your pretty pic please!!!



Lolololol come join me!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote today with three brooches....
> 
> View attachment 3861858


My dreamy Dreamboat gal pal....LOVE your style


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Lolololol come join me!


"DaYum!!!" I wish!!!


----------



## Kendie26

My small (literally!)chanel contribution today


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote today with three brooches....
> 
> View attachment 3861858



Love your style ❤! Seldom see 3 brooches pinned in a cluster but on you, it didnt look busy but stylish thanks to a simple monotone outfit! The brooches stand out a lot


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote today with three brooches....
> 
> View attachment 3861858



Love your style ❤! Seldom see 3 brooches pinned in a cluster but on you, it didnt look busy but stylish thanks to a simple monotone outfit! The brooches stand out a lot


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> My small (literally!)chanel contribution today



Kendie, love your brooch! ❤❤❤ Very sparkly with greyish blue stones among the white. 

There is a style with iridescent crystals this season! I bought the earrings with iridescent crystals. Very glittery n changes colour depending on lighting. You might like the same style brooch if u see it.


----------



## Arielgal

Brought my new trendy out! It's a rich navy, almost black indoors but nice deep blue in the sun! Here's some mod shots for those contemplating this style n for you @Kendie26 n @Bagventures who asked for mod shots !








@Dextersmom , i really love this bag. Very functional n elegant. I love carrying it handheld. ❤❤❤ very ladylike. How do you like to carry yours, Dextersmom?

Thanks for letting me share! Have a great day all! ⚘


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My small (literally!)chanel contribution today


What a beautiful look, Kendie!! Your jacket is so pretty and your blingy brooch is perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Brought my new trendy out! It's a rich navy, almost black indoors but nice deep blue in the sun! Here's some mod shots for those contemplating this style n for you @Kendie26 n @Bagventures who asked for mod shots !
> 
> View attachment 3862492
> 
> View attachment 3862493
> 
> View attachment 3862494
> 
> 
> @Dextersmom , i really love this bag. Very functional n elegant. I love carrying it handheld. ❤❤❤ very ladylike. How do you like to carry yours, Dextersmom?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great day all! ⚘


Oh, Arielgal, your trendy looks so perfect on you!! I like wearing mine both ways too; on the shoulder and hand held.  It is so great to have the option.  Enjoy your new beauty, my friend.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, Arielgal, your trendy looks so perfect on you!! I like wearing mine both ways too; on the shoulder and hand held.  It is so great to have the option.  Enjoy your new beauty, my friend.


Thanks Dextersmom❤ . Love the option of dualcarry. But it's quite a weighty bag even though i hardly put much stuff in it!    I think it's just cos there is so much leather in the 3 comparents.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous look today, Bibi!! I adore how you styled your brooches!


Aww thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My dreamy Dreamboat gal pal....LOVE your style


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My small (literally!)chanel contribution today


Small but soo beautiful as your necklace and coat!!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Brought my new trendy out! It's a rich navy, almost black indoors but nice deep blue in the sun! Here's some mod shots for those contemplating this style n for you @Kendie26 n @Bagventures who asked for mod shots !
> 
> View attachment 3862492
> 
> View attachment 3862493
> 
> View attachment 3862494
> 
> 
> @Dextersmom , i really love this bag. Very functional n elegant. I love carrying it handheld. ❤❤❤ very ladylike. How do you like to carry yours, Dextersmom?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great day all! ⚘


 Oh gosh that bag is just so lush & yummy scrumptious!! You are a true vision of beauty w/ your mods dearest Arielgal! Beauty head to toe (skirt & shoes!) Sorry to read that it's a bit heavy for you but perhaps you'll quickly get used to it. Thanks for sharing all these most lovely pics!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Love your style ❤! Seldom see 3 brooches pinned in a cluster but on you, it didnt look busy but stylish thanks to a simple monotone outfit! The brooches stand out a lot


Thank you so much for the compliment!


Arielgal said:


> Brought my new trendy out! It's a rich navy, almost black indoors but nice deep blue in the sun! Here's some mod shots for those contemplating this style n for you @Kendie26 n @Bagventures who asked for mod shots !
> 
> View attachment 3862492
> 
> View attachment 3862493
> 
> View attachment 3862494
> 
> 
> @Dextersmom , i really love this bag. Very functional n elegant. I love carrying it handheld. ❤❤❤ very ladylike. How do you like to carry yours, Dextersmom?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great day all! ⚘


Congrats on this beautiful bag! Looks fabulous on you and your cute outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful look, Kendie!! Your jacket is so pretty and your blingy brooch is perfection!





Bibi25260 said:


> Small but soo beautiful as your necklace and coat!!


Kindest thanks to 2 of our beloved chanel style icons!


----------



## Sculli

Shipping with the BA [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## loveydovey35

Woke up to FALL weather in Florida, its 66 degrees! That is practically winter here, and the scarves, gloves, boots and jackets come out. This is my version of winter. Still cannot get enough of my Gabrielle, need to start using a different handbag and posting different action photos before I get booed off this group, on a serious note, thanks for letting me share! Hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## FunBagz

Same. Gotta love Florida winters! Great outfit and your Gabrielle fantastic great with it!


----------



## FunBagz

loveydovey35 said:


> Woke up to FALL weather in Florida, its 66 degrees! That is practically winter here, and the scarves, gloves, boots and jackets come out. This is my version of winter. Still cannot get enough of my Gabrielle, need to start using a different handbag and posting different action photos before I get booed off this group, on a serious note, thanks for letting me share! Hope you all have a fabulous day!



Meant to quote you in the post above...


----------



## Arielgal

loveydovey35 said:


> Woke up to FALL weather in Florida, its 66 degrees! That is practically winter here, and the scarves, gloves, boots and jackets come out. This is my version of winter. Still cannot get enough of my Gabrielle, need to start using a different handbag and posting different action photos before I get booed off this group, on a serious note, thanks for letting me share! Hope you all have a fabulous day!



I am impressed by the Gabrielle! I thought it looked pretty casual edgy chic but with your outfit, it looks pretty dressed up n stunning! ...

It's a versatile bag n it looked great on you in casual wear too...remember your sharing wearing your gabrielle while on vacation! The bag really suits you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Arielgal said:


> I am impressed by the Gabrielle! I thought it looked pretty casual edgy chic but with your outfit, it looks pretty dressed up n stunning! ...
> 
> It's a versatile bag n it looked great on you in casual wear too...remember your sharing wearing your gabrielle while on vacation! The bag really suits you!




Thank you!  ok, that's it! changing it up for a different handbag


----------



## loveydovey35

FunBagz said:


> Same. Gotta love Florida winters! Great outfit and your Gabrielle fantastic great with it!



Isn't it wonderful, we are never quite frozen here during the winter, but oh, those summers!    Thank you!


----------



## Arielgal

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you!  ok, that's it! changing it up for a different handbag


Lol! Nooooooo....you really look nice with the bag n I highly suspect even if you change it up..u will go back to it in no time!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> Shipping with the BA [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3862724



[emoji177][emoji847][emoji173]️[emoji106]you look really fabulous Sculli!! Love this happy Blue [emoji170]color!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Woke up to FALL weather in Florida, its 66 degrees! That is practically winter here, and the scarves, gloves, boots and jackets come out. This is my version of winter. Still cannot get enough of my Gabrielle, need to start using a different handbag and posting different action photos before I get booed off this group, on a serious note, thanks for letting me share! Hope you all have a fabulous day!



[emoji179][emoji93][emoji106]You’d never ever be “ booed “ ...you are loved & look super lovely & stylish!! It’s 56 degrees in our area & I’m loving it!


----------



## Chezza25

Arielgal said:


> Brought my new trendy out! It's a rich navy, almost black indoors but nice deep blue in the sun! Here's some mod shots for those contemplating this style n for you @Kendie26 n @Bagventures who asked for mod shots !
> 
> View attachment 3862492
> 
> View attachment 3862493
> 
> View attachment 3862494
> 
> 
> @Dextersmom , i really love this bag. Very functional n elegant. I love carrying it handheld. ❤❤❤ very ladylike. How do you like to carry yours, Dextersmom?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great day all! ⚘



Beautiful and versatile bag! Can be worn dressed up or down!


----------



## Chezza25

Me and my Boy at Casa Azul! Have a good day everyone! X


----------



## Kendie26

Chezza325 said:


> Me and my Boy at Casa Azul! Have a good day everyone! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863200


Major MAJOR HUGE love eyes for your Boy & you...you're stunning!


----------



## Sculli

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177][emoji847][emoji173]️[emoji106]you look really fabulous Sculli!! Love this happy Blue [emoji170]color!



Thank you Kendie26 [emoji8], have a nice weekend!


----------



## nddj

Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


----------



## Kendie26

nddj said:


> View attachment 3863623
> 
> Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


Awesome!!! You do your Harley proud by rocking your chanel....GREAT pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Chanel923

nddj said:


> View attachment 3863623
> 
> Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


But it just look so good with Chanel flap.  That's what we should all do with our Chanel bag if we know how to bike.  Just so rocker chic.


----------



## Chezza25

Kendie26 said:


> Major MAJOR HUGE love eyes for your Boy & you...you're stunning!





Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!



Thanks for the love @Kendie26! I am loving your Camelia pin and Matching Chevron Reissue bag! TGIF!


----------



## assumptionista

*Took my boy to work today ❤️*


----------



## Chezza25

assumptionista said:


> View attachment 3863942
> *Took my boy to work today ❤️*



Hola Assumptionista! Love your Boy Bag! I have one too but in Red! Hope you don´t mind but are you from Assumption college? Kamusta? I am Pinay living in Mexico, Kulasa though not Assumptionista!  Buen fin semana! x


----------



## assumptionista

Chezza325 said:


> Hola Assumptionista! Love your Boy Bag! I have one too but in Red! Hope you don´t mind but are you from Assumption college? Kamusta? I am Pinay living in Mexico, Kulasa though not Assumptionista!  Buen fin semana! x


Hi Chezza325!
I’m from Assumption High School ❤️ One of My closest friends is a Kulasa ( batch 88 ) 
How is It to be a Pinay in Mexico ? Hope you weren’t affected by the recent earthquake


----------



## Chezza25

assumptionista said:


> Hi Chezza325!
> I’m from Assumption High School ❤️ One of My closest friends is a Kulasa ( batch 88 )
> How is It to be a Pinay in Mexico ? Hope you weren’t affected by the recent earthquake



Hola back Assumptionista! I graduated College in St. Scho. ´97! Now you know my age hahaha! Well I thought there would be more of us here but no. Pinoys are so scarce specially in my area. I just met one Pinay who works at the Phil. Embassy in CDMX and we see each other every time I am in the city. I live far from the capital I am nearer to Yucatan. I just visit the capital now and then in fact I was there last week.  There were 3 earthquakes here since last month. we felt only one whch was close to Oaxaca. Lucky we didn´t experience any damage whatsoever but my heart goes out to the ones affected near Puebla, Mexico city and Oaxaca. So do you live in MNL? Haven´t been living there since 2005 but I go back for vacay especially this December. Can´t wait. x


----------



## Vanana

nddj said:


> View attachment 3863623
> 
> Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


Oooh chanel truly goes with everything and all occasion! Super Cool with motorcycle and yet elegant with a dress


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


Gorgeous and happy Friday my friend!


----------



## Vanana

Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo  

So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  ) 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035


Gorgeous look, Vanana!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy and debuting my new 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 camellia slides today.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035


So beautiful!!! I really adore that BOY!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.


Absolutely love this whole look, DM!!! Just FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


Very classic and classy!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


Don't know how I missed this earlier! You look beautiful, my friend and I love your brooch. [emoji180][emoji177][emoji179]


----------



## assumptionista

Chezza325 said:


> Me and my Boy at Casa Azul! Have a good day everyone! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863200


Gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, Vanana!!





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! I really adore that BOY!!!


Thank you ladies!! I only get boys by exception and this one surely made the cut


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035


What a fun & cool outfit Vanana!! Happy Friday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.


You look so beautiful as always, my beautiful friend DM!  I really LOVE your elegant hair style with classy Trendy on you!!!  Beautiful luxe lambskin is TDF!!!!! I love your beautiful pendant too!!!  Happy friend my darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nddj said:


> View attachment 3863623
> 
> Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


What a FUN pic!!!!! You look so cool!!! Thanks for sharing this with us here


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


What a gorgers and perfect color outfit my dear Kendie  Yummy color for autumn!!!! Seriously, You're a wonderful  of a perfect neutral color Chanel    I hope you're having a fabulous Friday night, my darling lady


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> Woke up to FALL weather in Florida, its 66 degrees! That is practically winter here, and the scarves, gloves, boots and jackets come out. This is my version of winter. Still cannot get enough of my Gabrielle, need to start using a different handbag and posting different action photos before I get booed off this group, on a serious note, thanks for letting me share! Hope you all have a fabulous day!


LOVE your entire outfit & sexy leg and pose  @loveydovey35   
Here is 54 right now  I hope you're enjoying fabulous Friday evening


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so beautiful as always, my beautiful friend DM!  I really LOVE your elegant hair style with classy Trendy on you!!!  Beautiful luxe lambskin is TDF!!!!! I love your beautiful pendant too!!!  Happy friend my darling friend





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely love this whole look, DM!!! Just FABULOUS!!!


My beautiful friends shopgirl4cc and Auvina, thank you both so much for your kindness and generous compliments.  I appreciate it so much and I wish you both a peaceful and happy weekend.


----------



## assumptionista

Chezza325 said:


> Hola back Assumptionista! I graduated College in St. Scho. ´97! Now you know my age hahaha! Well I thought there would be more of us here but no. Pinoys are so scarce specially in my area. I just met one Pinay who works at the Phil. Embassy in CDMX and we see each other every time I am in the city. I live far from the capital I am nearer to Yucatan. I just visit the capital now and then in fact I was there last week.  There were 3 earthquakes here since last month. we felt only one whch was close to Oaxaca. Lucky we didn´t experience any damage whatsoever but my heart goes out to the ones affected near Puebla, Mexico city and Oaxaca. So do you live in MNL? Haven´t been living there since 2005 but I go back for vacay especially this December. Can´t wait. x


After Assumption HS ( batch 88 ! I’m ancient )it was UPLB ❤️. No sadly I am not in Manila. I’m in Silicon Valley in Sunny California


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous and happy Friday my friend!





Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.





Auvina15 said:


> Very classic and classy!!! I love it!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Don't know how I missed this earlier! You look beautiful, my friend and I love your brooch. [emoji180][emoji177][emoji179]





shopgirl4cc said:


> What a gorgers and perfect color outfit my dear Kendie  Yummy color for autumn!!!! Seriously, You're a wonderful  of a perfect neutral color Chanel    I hope you're having a fabulous Friday night, my darling lady


My dearest most beloved Chanel Queens!!! Kind Thanks, as always...Adore you ALL more than you know!
@Vanana  you’ve been missed girl! Loving your typical killer style...your Boy & combats together are a perfect match!@Dextersmom thanks woman (I’ll trade my camellia brooch for your newest? Tehehe! You look so uber lovely w/ the Trendy & hoping you’re finding your new slides to be comfy (they look it). Just lovelieness amuck!!

@Auvina thanks love...why are you “holding out on us” w/ your magnificent Gabrielle?!!! Need more of your awesome style mods!
@shopgirl4cc as i always do, i’m dying laughing at your emoji lineup!!! Your zest for Chanel knows no bounds my sweetie!  you are our happy sunshine/fun queen  here & we all just LOVE you!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Awesome dinner with fam, WOC from office to going out. She hasn’t been used for a while. Have a lovely weekend everyone! ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

nddj said:


> View attachment 3863623
> 
> Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


Oh wow! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ esp we woman riding the bike, super sexy and edgy! Of course with CC bag just made the bike more fashionable and eye candy! Have you ever dared to wear any crossbody CC bags while riding?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


Loving the neutral color combos Kendie26!


----------



## fanmiu

It is so sunny in NYC today! Took my coco handle out.


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.



Looking very elegant and regal with your hair bunned up and carrying the Trendy on your arm!  The puffy quilts are simply divine! ❤ 

How are the new comfy slides? Such a comfy balm for feet esp when we overwork them while shopping! Lol.


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035



You rock! The so-black is perfect n sassy with jeans! Agree that the so black boy is up there as one of the edgiest boys made  Simply a kick-ass bag!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!



You look great in neutrals and paired the neutrals perfectly - fabric brooch, jacket n reissue! ❤❤❤ the chevron is the nicest shade of beige..not too light, not too yellow and its just a beautiful warm beige! Happy weekend!


----------



## luvlux64

Going out for a dinner & dance . Thanks & have a wonderful night guys!


----------



## assumptionista

fanmiu said:


> It is so sunny in NYC today! Took my coco handle out.
> 
> View attachment 3864794
> 
> View attachment 3864796
> 
> View attachment 3864797


Wow! Love this color!! What color and size is this ?


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> You rock! The so-black is perfect n sassy with jeans! Agree that the so black boy is up there as one of the edgiest boys made  Simply a kick-ass bag!


Haha thanks so much Arielgal  
The combat boots and the so black boy will be good friends this fall season  
Just went crazy shopping today (not chanel) so got lots of fun clothes and shoes to coordinate more chanel fun shortly.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun & cool outfit Vanana!! Happy Friday


Thank you sweetie I hope you are all better and enjoying your weekend too!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.


I love those slides!!! Classy casual yet so elegant and quintessential chanel!  they are so perfect for your area’s weather and vibe! Are they comfy too?


----------



## Vanana

fanmiu said:


> It is so sunny in NYC today! Took my coco handle out.
> 
> View attachment 3864794
> 
> View attachment 3864796
> 
> View attachment 3864797


I always love beige against a bright red and find it so classic and elegant  the coco is perfect and convenient for the city


----------



## Precious84

My new espadrilles with my Dionysus WOC


----------



## chanelloverz

On this rainy night,  my cc's will keep me company...


----------



## BaoJuen

Chanel WOC in gold hardware, matching with my gold accessories


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I love those slides!!! Classy casual yet so elegant and quintessential chanel!  they are so perfect for your area’s weather and vibe! Are they comfy too?


Thank you Vanana, and yes they are comfy. 


Arielgal said:


> Looking very elegant and regal with your hair bunned up and carrying the Trendy on your arm!  The puffy quilts are simply divine! ❤
> 
> How are the new comfy slides? Such a comfy balm for feet esp when we overwork them while shopping! Lol.


Thank you so much Arielgal, and I am loving both my Trendy and my new slides.


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Haha thanks so much Arielgal
> The combat boots and the so black boy will be good friends this fall season
> Just went crazy shopping today (not chanel) so got lots of fun clothes and shoes to coordinate more chanel fun shortly.



Wowee..boots n boy are perfect pals! Anyway, you look GREAT with boots! Eyeing anything from Cruise 18 yet?


----------



## fanmiu

assumptionista said:


> Wow! Love this color!! What color and size is this ?



It is the dark beige color coco with the burgundy lizard handle. This is the small size.


----------



## fanmiu

Vanana said:


> I always love beige against a bright red and find it so classic and elegant  the coco is perfect and convenient for the city



Hi there, I sure was eye catching. Lol... I saw a few ladies looking at my coco today.


----------



## nddj

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome!!! You do your Harley proud by rocking your chanel....GREAT pic!!!


Aww you are such a sweetheart Kendie!  You look so amazing in your picture, I ADORE the camelia on you! So beautiful!


----------



## nddj

Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035


Ahhh I love this bag! Gorgeous!!


----------



## nddj

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh wow! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ esp we woman riding the bike, super sexy and edgy! Of course with CC bag just made the bike more fashionable and eye candy! Have you ever dared to wear any crossbody CC bags while riding?


They look so nice together I agree  not yet, but maybe only around the city with a WOC or backpack. Definitely not when I have to go on the highway!! Can you imagine the dirt and flies etc. I wear a The Kooples crossbody bucketbag now which I bought specifically for this purpose! Still really nice but not as heartbreaking if it get's dirty, lol!


----------



## nddj

luvlux64 said:


> Going out for a dinner & dance . Thanks & have a wonderful night guys!
> View attachment 3864913


Love this styling!!


----------



## nddj

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a FUN pic!!!!! You look so cool!!! Thanks for sharing this with us here


Thank you darling!


----------



## nddj

Chanel923 said:


> But it just look so good with Chanel flap.  That's what we should all do with our Chanel bag if we know how to bike.  Just so rocker chic.


I agree, such a nice combo! But just imagine the dust, dirt and dead bugs


----------



## nddj

Vanana said:


> Oooh chanel truly goes with everything and all occasion! Super Cool with motorcycle and yet elegant with a dress


100% agree!! That's why it has always been my no1 dream bag from when I was very young!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Woke up to FALL weather in Florida, its 66 degrees! That is practically winter here, and the scarves, gloves, boots and jackets come out. This is my version of winter. Still cannot get enough of my Gabrielle, need to start using a different handbag and posting different action photos before I get booed off this group, on a serious note, thanks for letting me share! Hope you all have a fabulous day!


Great outfit and your Gabrielle is perfect!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chezza325 said:


> Me and my Boy at Casa Azul! Have a good day everyone! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863200


What a perfect pic! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

nddj said:


> View attachment 3863623
> 
> Just found this picture again from a few years ago, thought it was just fun to share anyway. Obviously did not wear her on my motorcycle!! This was the day I picked my new bike up. Helmet was not mine, I have a prettier one lol.


Cool!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


Looking stunning, love the bag and brooch 
Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Have been busy so though I’ve been hanging out with various chanel bags I have not been taking photos. Today waiting for kids at class so finally got a chance to snap a photo
> 
> So Black small boy with my favorite chanel combat boots (its perfect season for these boots now here finally!!  )
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3864035


Perfect combo, cool!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.


Love everything, you look stunning!
Oohh I wanted those slides too.... but my boutique didn't ordered them last year


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Going out for a dinner & dance . Thanks & have a wonderful night guys!
> View attachment 3864913


Perfect outfit!


----------



## nddj

Sneaky pic of my black Jumbo with SHW at Kevin Kwan's book signing! Any other fans of the Crazy Rich Asian book series here??


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> Wowee..boots n boy are perfect pals! Anyway, you look GREAT with boots! Eyeing anything from Cruise 18 yet?


Hahaha yup boots and boys are pals indeed.  I have been so busy but I know there’s a brooch I am interested in for sure and then possibly some RTW. Haven’t seen any classic bags of interest yet fortunately or unfortunately 

How about you?


----------



## luvlux64

nddj said:


> Love this styling!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect outfit!


Thanks guys . This is actually the inside of that trench coat . We had a super fun dance night out = cardio! Wow, now I'm aching


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking stunning, love the bag and brooch
> Enjoy your Sunday!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving the neutral color combos Kendie26!





Arielgal said:


> You look great in neutrals and paired the neutrals perfectly - fabric brooch, jacket n reissue! ❤❤❤ the chevron is the nicest shade of beige..not too light, not too yellow and its just a beautiful warm beige! Happy weekend!





nddj said:


> Aww you are such a sweetheart Kendie!  You look so amazing in your picture, I ADORE the camelia on you! So beautiful!


Kindest Thanks to all of you beautiful, fun chanel friends!!! @Bibi25260 ~honored to be twinsie w/ you on the cream/gold camellia brooch! Thanks again all of you for the kind words!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Going out for a dinner & dance . Thanks & have a wonderful night guys!
> View attachment 3864913


WHOA...this is quite a showstopper of a pic/ensemble!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awesome dinner with fam, WOC from office to going out. She hasn’t been used for a while. Have a lovely weekend everyone! ❤️
> View attachment 3864760


THE perfect WOC & nothing like a lovely chanel to make wine look like it’s even better


----------



## luvlux64

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awesome dinner with fam, WOC from office to going out. She hasn’t been used for a while. Have a lovely weekend everyone! ❤️
> View attachment 3864760


@Jkfashionstyle , your woc pic is so classy . I was at a party last night when I saw your pic & took a pic of mine, too. But my classic is out for intoxication! Hahaha


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Hahaha yup boots and boys are pals indeed.  I have been so busy but I know there’s a brooch I am interested in for sure and then possibly some RTW. Haven’t seen any classic bags of interest yet fortunately or unfortunately
> 
> How about you?



No more for me, Vanana   The cruise collection will be for drooling only. I already bought 3 bags this year plus a few CC posts n now..trying to recuperate from all the money spent 

Have a great work week ahead! ⚘


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love everything, you look stunning!
> Oohh I wanted those slides too.... but my boutique didn't ordered them last year


Thank you Bibi.  I love the slides and my SA said she believes they will come back in different colors in the coming seasons, so maybe your boutique will have them at some point.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> THE perfect WOC & nothing like a lovely chanel to make wine look like it’s even better


Thanks! Tasty vino, triple markups, insanity!  Vino completed the delicious meal. Eat, drink and be CC!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

luvlux64 said:


> @Jkfashionstyle , your woc pic is so classy . I was at a party last night when I saw your pic & took a pic of mine, too. But my classic is out for intoxication! Hahaha
> View attachment 3865385


❤️ it! May I have a CC White Russian?


----------



## Dextersmom

Ok...so this is not a bag, but wanted to share with you anyway.  I bought this cute poster on Amazon and yesterday went to Aaron Brothers and purchased this frame and hung this in an upstairs bathroom.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA...this is quite a showstopper of a pic/ensemble!!


Thanks @Kendie26 ! I only have 1% of all you guys Handbag lovers collection. I'll have to play with what I have in an ensemble . Hope TPFers don't get tired of seeing my few pieces . I love reading all you guys funny exchange of comments to each other. Let's keep up the positive vibe!


----------



## vixen18

Dextersmom said:


> Ok...so this is not a bag, but wanted to share with you anyway.  I bought this cute poster on Amazon and yesterday went to Aaron Brothers and purchased this frame and hung this in an upstairs bathroom.
> View attachment 3865486


love it! Can you share the link to this. TIA


----------



## Dextersmom

vixen18 said:


> love it! Can you share the link to this. TIA


Thank you. So, I am embarrassed to tell you that I don't know how to do that (should've made my user name low tech girl ).  I took a screen shot of my order for you, though.  I ordered 2, as I plan to give one to my SIL as a gift.


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks @Kendie26 ! I only have 1% of all you guys Handbag lovers collection. I'll have to play with what I have in an ensemble . Hope TPFers don't get tired of seeing my few pieces . I love reading all you guys funny exchange of comments to each other. Let's keep up the positive vibe!


Having that dynamite BLUE chanel is all you need girl!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ok...so this is not a bag, but wanted to share with you anyway.  I bought this cute poster on Amazon and yesterday went to Aaron Brothers and purchased this frame and hung this in an upstairs bathroom.
> View attachment 3865486





vixen18 said:


> love it! Can you share the link to this. TIA


OMG LOVE this DM!!SO adorbs! I think (?) i might have also seen several of these type of prints on Etsy if anyone else wants to check that site as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OMG LOVE this DM!!SO adorbs! I think (?) i might have also seen several of these type of prints on Etsy if anyone else wants to check that site as well.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## vixen18

Ha





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you. So, I am embarrassed to tell you that I don't know how to do that (should've made my user name low tech girl ).  I took a screen shot of my order for you, though.  I ordered 2, as I plan to give one to my SIL as a gift.



Haha.... low tech girl is too funny! 
Thank you for the screen shot. 
[emoji93][emoji5]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nddj said:


> Sneaky pic of my black Jumbo with SHW at Kevin Kwan's book signing! Any other fans of the Crazy Rich Asian book series here??


yes! just finished the second (book on tape version)... waiting for the third... very cool you got to hear him talk


----------



## Stella0925

Taking my silver gaby out


----------



## Chezza25

assumptionista said:


> After Assumption HS ( batch 88 ! I’m ancient )it was UPLB ❤️. No sadly I am not in Manila. I’m in Silicon Valley in Sunny California



Hola kamusta? Well our ages are not that far from each other so don´t worry!  UPLB? Wow I have a lot of cousins who graduated there coz I have a lot of relatives in Calamba, Laguna.  So we are not that far from each other then? Well I hope to bump into you someday when I visit Cali! Have a good evening! x


----------



## Chezza25

Bibi25260 said:


> What a perfect pic! Have a great Sunday!



Thanks Bibi! Happy Sunday to you too! x


----------



## Chezza25

nddj said:


> Sneaky pic of my black Jumbo with SHW at Kevin Kwan's book signing! Any other fans of the Crazy Rich Asian book series here??



Love the bag and love this author Kevin Kwan! I am actually reading his third book right now Rich People´s problems!


----------



## Panzanella

nddj said:


> Sneaky pic of my black Jumbo with SHW at Kevin Kwan's book signing! Any other fans of the Crazy Rich Asian book series here??


Me! Love the first one. Have the next two sitting in the pile but haven’t got round to them yet. Must be fun to go to the book signing


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new baby. Have a good week everyone


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new baby. Have a good week everyone
> View attachment 3866041


 looking oh-so-beautifulas you always do!! What a lovely dress & such a unique reissue!!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks guys . This is actually the inside of that trench coat . We had a super fun dance night out = cardio! Wow, now I'm aching
> View attachment 3865333


Great outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new baby. Have a good week everyone
> View attachment 3866041


Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Bibi.  I love the slides and my SA said she believes they will come back in different colors in the coming seasons, so maybe your boutique will have them at some point.


Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Ok...so this is not a bag, but wanted to share with you anyway.  I bought this cute poster on Amazon and yesterday went to Aaron Brothers and purchased this frame and hung this in an upstairs bathroom.
> View attachment 3865486


It is cute and stylish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chrangela27

Brought my mini to the pumpkin patch!


----------



## chicnfab

I'm soooo behind.. but definitely will check all your beautiful pics..

With my old med boy and did try the small boy the other day(sooo beautiful but too small for my needs)... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> I'm soooo behind.. but definitely will check all your beautiful pics..
> 
> With my old med boy and did try the small boy the other day(sooo beautiful but too small for my needs)... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow Chicnfab, love your navy boy! The red chevron boy is stunning! For a while, I was thinking ....now when did you get this red chevron beauty ...

The red is VERY VERY GLAM on you! Esp in the small size....but like you, I think it might be too small. Nevertheless, it looks great in this colour!

Maybe i should go try at the boutique m take some pics too     N u look great in red lipstick!!!


----------



## Arielgal

Brought my Trendy out again. Like what @Dextersmom said, it's a great bag! Leather smells rich too! 



Loving the rich shine of lambskin! ❤

Have a great day, everyone! ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Arielgal said:


> Brought my Trendy out again. Like what @Dextersmom said, it's a great bag! Leather smells rich too!
> 
> View attachment 3866805
> 
> Loving the rich shine of lambskin! ❤
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! ⚘⚘⚘


Beautiful!!!! What a gorgeous sheen of lambskin!!! So true "rich" shine of lambskin is the best in Chanel and navy is perfect!!!  @Arielgal Yes I love the black beauty on my beautiful friend @Dextersmom too You two are beautiful twinies!Enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> I'm soooo behind.. but definitely will check all your beautiful pics..
> 
> With my old med boy and did try the small boy the other day(sooo beautiful but too small for my needs)... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look fabulous with both boys, my sweetie & a beautiful girl and mommy @chicnfab


----------



## Arielgal

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! What a gorgeous sheen of lambskin!!! So true "rich" shine of lambskin is the best in Chanel and perfect!!!  @Arielgal Yes I love it on my beautiful friend @Dextersmom too You two are beautiful twinies!



Thanks Shopgirl4cc   ! Yes, I am a sucker for the rich lambskin of Chanel. I know you are a lover of lambskin too n I love all your beautiful modshots n your avatar pic! The bright red mini chevron is TDF! Is that in lamb too..can't really see as pic is too small. I have lambskin chevron too and they look just as heavenly as quilted ones! ❤❤❤ All my bags are in lamb except for my very first - the very classic black ML in GHW.

Have a wonderful day, shopgirl4cc ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Arielgal

Chrangela27 said:


> Brought my mini to the pumpkin patch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866449


What a lovely shot n an equally lovely mini! ❤❤❤


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Wow Chicnfab, love your navy boy! The red chevron boy is stunning! For a while, I was thinking ....now when did you get this red chevron beauty ...
> 
> The red is VERY VERY GLAM on you! Esp in the small size....but like you, I think it might be too small. Nevertheless, it looks great in this colour!
> 
> Maybe i should go try at the boutique m take some pics too     N u look great in red lipstick!!!



Yeah too bad they don't have the size that I wanted (which is good as well) lol.. yeah it's too small for me.. but the combination is amazing!! I didn't realized that I'm wearing red lipstick yeah you should give it a try maybe it will work on you ❤️❤️ Have a great day my love!!!


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look fabulous with both boys, my sweetie & a beautiful girl and mommy @chicnfab


Thanks my dear friend!!! Mia again.. still lots of catching up to do  ... have a fab day and week ahead ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Brought my Trendy out again. Like what @Dextersmom said, it's a great bag! Leather smells rich too!
> 
> View attachment 3866805
> 
> Loving the rich shine of lambskin! ❤
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! ⚘⚘⚘


Lambskin is such amazing leather..  you carry it so well.. where's that dress from?? ❤️ I love it!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Chrangela27 said:


> Brought my mini to the pumpkin patch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866449


All are gorgeous the bag and the pumpkins.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new baby. Have a good week everyone
> View attachment 3866041


Looked so good on you and your dress is such a cutie!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Arielgal said:


> Thanks Shopgirl4cc   ! Yes, I am a sucker for the rich lambskin of Chanel. I know you are a lover of lambskin too n I love all your beautiful modshots n your avatar pic! The bright red mini chevron is TDF! Is that in lamb too..can't really see as pic is too small. I have lambskin chevron too and they look just as heavenly as quilted ones! ❤❤❤ All my bags are in lamb except for my very first - the very classic black ML in GHW.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, shopgirl4cc ⚘⚘⚘


Thank you  you're such a sweetie @Arielgal Soo happy to hear you're a lover for Chanel lamb and your lamb collection sounds amazing!  Lambskin chevron is amazingly the best as the pattern even shows better sheen of the lamb leather and  your navy lambskin on quilting Trendy is dreamy and luxurious!!  
My avatar one is from 16S spring collection and its caviar  My first love for Chanel was lamb flap and my most favorite in Chanel is all the lambskin flaps....  Happy to be twinie on M/L black caviar with gold HW Have a wonderful evening & week sweet Arielgal


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Thanks my dear friend!!! Mia again.. still lots of catching up to do  ... have a fab day and week ahead ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Oh I know what you mean, my darling friend, we're moms who always gets busy suddenly and need to catch up and the errands & schedules....crazy!!  Have a wonderful week


----------



## Vanana

This year will be the first time ever that I dress for Halloween - so excited!!!  

A photo of the details of my costume (the "hat", boots, skirt, gloves, and yellow scarf with little tea sets printed on it and many many Chanel brooches ) 

I'll be the "Mad Hatter". It's the perfect opportunity to LOAD the whole costume with brooches  Of course, there needs to be lots of Chanel brooches!   

I just finished putting brooches on the entire jacket (not photographed) there's like no space left!  


HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## winnipoo

Out w my boy


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> This year will be the first time ever that I dress for Halloween - so excited!!!
> 
> A photo of the details of my costume (the "hat", boots, skirt, gloves, and yellow scarf with little tea sets printed on it and many many Chanel brooches )
> 
> I'll be the "Mad Hatter". It's the perfect opportunity to LOAD the whole costume with brooches  Of course, there needs to be lots of Chanel brooches!
> 
> I just finished putting brooches on the entire jacket (not photographed) there's like no space left!
> View attachment 3866872
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!
> View attachment 3866891



Happy Halloween, Vanana! Haha..you made the Chanel fit in so seamlessly with the decorations! ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Lambskin is such amazing leather..  you carry it so well.. where's that dress from?? ❤️ I love it!!!


It's from Lipsy..a high-street UK label similar to H&M i think...got it a few years ago.. 

Here's the whole dress..


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! What a gorgeous sheen of lambskin!!! So true "rich" shine of lambskin is the best in Chanel and navy is perfect!!!  @Arielgal Yes I love the black beauty on my beautiful friend @Dextersmom too You two are beautiful twinies!Enjoy your beauty!!



Thank you, my sweet friend shopgirl4cc. 



Arielgal said:


> Brought my Trendy out again. Like what @Dextersmom said, it's a great bag! Leather smells rich too!
> 
> View attachment 3866805
> 
> Loving the rich shine of lambskin! ❤
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! ⚘⚘⚘


Your Trendy is so gorgeous, Arielgal.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> I'm soooo behind.. but definitely will check all your beautiful pics..
> 
> With my old med boy and did try the small boy the other day(sooo beautiful but too small for my needs)... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous, my friend.  Both looks are stunning, but to me your old med is a classic and suits you beautifully.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> This year will be the first time ever that I dress for Halloween - so excited!!!
> 
> A photo of the details of my costume (the "hat", boots, skirt, gloves, and yellow scarf with little tea sets printed on it and many many Chanel brooches )
> 
> I'll be the "Mad Hatter". It's the perfect opportunity to LOAD the whole costume with brooches  Of course, there needs to be lots of Chanel brooches!
> 
> I just finished putting brooches on the entire jacket (not photographed) there's like no space left!
> View attachment 3866872
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!
> View attachment 3866891


This is awesome, Vanana.  Have fun and Happy Halloween.


----------



## Clifmar

My grandmother’s vintage Chanel double flap in the small size in caviar leather. She lets me borrow it sometimes


----------



## Arielgal

Clifmar said:


> My grandmother’s vintage Chanel double flap in the small size in caviar leather. She lets me borrow it sometimes


She took very very good care of it! I see that its colour is still well-preserved! Such a beauty!


----------



## Clifmar

Arielgal said:


> She took very very good care of it! I see that its colour is still well-preserved! Such a beauty!


Thanks! Yeah she’s super obsessive when it comes to her bags and shoes. They’re all stored in dust bags in the original boxes! I’m always really impressed when I go through her closet lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> This year will be the first time ever that I dress for Halloween - so excited!!!
> 
> A photo of the details of my costume (the "hat", boots, skirt, gloves, and yellow scarf with little tea sets printed on it and many many Chanel brooches )
> 
> I'll be the "Mad Hatter". It's the perfect opportunity to LOAD the whole costume with brooches  Of course, there needs to be lots of Chanel brooches!
> 
> I just finished putting brooches on the entire jacket (not photographed) there's like no space left!
> View attachment 3866872
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!
> View attachment 3866891


What a fun pic!!!   I love your humor@Vanana ! I can imagine how cute you would look Happy Halloween with your beautiful Chanel!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Arielgal said:


> It's from Lipsy..a high-street UK label similar to H&M i think...got it a few years ago..
> 
> Here's the whole dress..
> 
> View attachment 3866967


You look so adorable  like a princess @Arielgal


----------



## nddj

Panzanella said:


> Me! Love the first one. Have the next two sitting in the pile but haven’t got round to them yet. Must be fun to go to the book signing


It was! Really funny guy. Ah go read! I especially liked the 2nd!


----------



## nddj

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes! just finished the second (book on tape version)... waiting for the third... very cool you got to hear him talk


It's alreay out! Or not where you live?  He's so funny!


----------



## Chrangela27

Arielgal said:


> What a lovely shot n an equally lovely mini! ❤❤❤





chicnfab said:


> All are gorgeous the bag and the pumpkins.. ❤️❤️❤️



Thank you! I ended up leaving without any pumpkins though


----------



## Kendie26

Clifmar said:


> My grandmother’s vintage Chanel double flap in the small size in caviar leather. She lets me borrow it sometimes


Whoa, THAT is strikingly BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Trick? 


Or LOTS of Treat?! 


Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Clifmar

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, THAT is strikingly BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nddj said:


> It's alreay out! Or not where you live?  He's so funny!


i'm on a hold list at the library


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new baby. Have a good week everyone
> View attachment 3866041


Looks gorgeous with that beautiful dress!!


----------



## love2learn

Chrangela27 said:


> Brought my mini to the pumpkin patch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866449


She looks so pretty on top of the big pumpkins!!


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> I'm soooo behind.. but definitely will check all your beautiful pics..
> 
> With my old med boy and did try the small boy the other day(sooo beautiful but too small for my needs)... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Old medium looks soooooooo gorgeous.   The red boy is , but if it's too small she's better to admire from afar


----------



## love2learn

Arielgal said:


> Brought my Trendy out again. Like what @Dextersmom said, it's a great bag! Leather smells rich too!
> 
> View attachment 3866805
> 
> Loving the rich shine of lambskin! ❤
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! ⚘⚘⚘


You take a fabulous picture to capture the color so well.  Such a head turner!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> This year will be the first time ever that I dress for Halloween - so excited!!!
> 
> A photo of the details of my costume (the "hat", boots, skirt, gloves, and yellow scarf with little tea sets printed on it and many many Chanel brooches )
> 
> I'll be the "Mad Hatter". It's the perfect opportunity to LOAD the whole costume with brooches  Of course, there needs to be lots of Chanel brooches!
> 
> I just finished putting brooches on the entire jacket (not photographed) there's like no space left!
> View attachment 3866872
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!
> View attachment 3866891


Would love to see this in person!!  With all of the beautiful brooches that you have , can only imagine you were the best Halloween costume dressed!!


----------



## love2learn

Clifmar said:


> My grandmother’s vintage Chanel double flap in the small size in caviar leather. She lets me borrow it sometimes


How cool is your grandmother!!  She needs lots of hugs and kisses for the borrowing


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Trick?
> View attachment 3867529
> 
> Or LOTS of Treat?!
> View attachment 3867531
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone!


Such a pretty picture!!  Adore this blue color so much and you paired it well in your picture!!  Just beautiful eye candy!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> It's from Lipsy..a high-street UK label similar to H&M i think...got it a few years ago..
> 
> Here's the whole dress..
> 
> View attachment 3866967


I liked it even more with the whole outfit... your shoes is sooo gorgeous...


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> Old medium looks soooooooo gorgeous.   The red boy is , but if it's too small she's better to admire from afar


Yeah for the price it's too small  ...


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, my friend.  Both looks are stunning, but to me your old med is a classic and suits you beautifully.


Thanks my dear friend.. i really want to have small bag in red but can't justify the price lol..


----------



## nddj

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm on a hold list at the library


Ahh makes sense! Enjoy when you get it!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> looking oh-so-beautifulas you always do!! What a lovely dress & such a unique reissue!!


And you have the nicest things to say as you always do!  Thank you dear Kendie


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this beauty!


Thank you Bibi 


chicnfab said:


> Looked so good on you and your dress is such a cutie!!


Aww thanks chicnfab 


love2learn said:


> Looks gorgeous with that beautiful dress!!


Thanks! So sweet of you to say


----------



## Milosmum0307

I brought out this medium velvet double flap with black hardware for Halloween yesterday and decided to carry it again today because it’s so pretty  It’s being suspended above the dirty leather seat of my commuter car in this pic taken during our long, long ride to the office this morning.


----------



## Panzanella

Arielgal said:


> Brought my Trendy out again. Like what @Dextersmom said, it's a great bag! Leather smells rich too!
> 
> View attachment 3866805
> 
> Loving the rich shine of lambskin! ❤
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! ⚘⚘⚘


Yeah it’s a great bag and navy is just stunning on the Trendy CC. Even though I already have one in another colour, I’m still drooling over yours


----------



## vixen18

Just bought this Vanity case in this gorgeous shade of red.
So in love [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## Kendie26

vixen18 said:


> Just bought this Vanity case in this gorgeous shade of red.
> So in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868228


You are KILLING me (oh so fabulously)w/ THAT dang bag...ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868233


Chic alert!!


----------



## Kendie26

SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Chevron 226...happy Friday everyone!


Love this kendie ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and debuting my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864053
> View attachment 3864054
> View attachment 3864055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camellia slides today.


Simply stunning Dextersmom, you look beautifully hot


----------



## Arielgal

Panzanella said:


> Yeah it’s a great bag and navy is just stunning on the Trendy CC. Even though I already have one in another colour, I’m still drooling over yours



Thanks Panzanella!  I think the Trendy just comes in very lovely saturated colours and all are lovely! You're on a roll with Chanel this season, with your Trendy n the charm reissue. Esp love your caramel tan Trendy..a very rich toffee! ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868233



Looking great as usual! This bag is perfect with denim, very grunge-looking! Really rocks . I think its hard to get too as it has a nice hardy leather!


----------



## Arielgal

love2learn said:


> You take a fabulous picture to capture the color so well.  Such a head turner!



Thanks love2learn! Loving this pic too as it truly reflects the rich navy colour! ❤❤❤



shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so adorable  like a princess @Arielgal



Thanks shopgirl4cc! Your kind n sweet words making me blush  : P : P


Have a great day, lovely ladies! ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc



Very quintessential Chanel! What a lovely bag to bring out for Fall n Winter! ❤❤❤

I just realisee you really like reissues! Think u have many gorgeous ones  The style is so understated n elegant! ❤❤❤


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel ear ring and brooch to work yesterday


----------



## deltalady

I originally bought this to gift to my mom but she deemed it too heavy so I’m keeping it for myself. My caviar Maxi today.


----------



## Vanana

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 3866902
> 
> 
> Out w my boy


Hi winnipoo!!! Is that the black color version of the spring runway boy??? in size small? I have the blue one and the black one is gorgeous as well!!!! How's yours doing so far? I know some raised concerns when it first came out... Mine's been perfectly fine and I didn't use liners, or anything... figure just use it and see what happens and so far so good!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> This is awesome, Vanana.  Have fun and Happy Halloween.


Thank you so much! it was FREEZING but had a BLAST!  Hope yours was fun fun fun as well!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc


Hola! So love this bag!  Have been using her lots lately for sure!  You totally took the words out of my mouth - chanel = tweed and 2.55


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun pic!!!   I love your humor@Vanana ! I can imagine how cute you would look Happy Halloween with your beautiful Chanel!!!


Thank you  it was so much fun! (cold but very fun) we saw some awesome and extremely elaborate Halloween decorations, and totally worth the 2 hours worth of frigid walk in the neighborhood. Kids both cited this is the best Halloween for them yet!   SUCCESS!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Would love to see this in person!!  With all of the beautiful brooches that you have , can only imagine you were the best Halloween costume dressed!!


Thanks you are too sweet.  the kids always win! they're waaaaay too adorable!


----------



## Vanana

Milosmum0307 said:


> I brought out this medium velvet double flap with black hardware for Halloween yesterday and decided to carry it again today because it’s so pretty  It’s being suspended above the dirty leather seat of my commuter car in this pic taken during our long, long ride to the office this morning.


Gorgeous and didn't even know they made a so black velvet! I have been itching to get my sapphire blue velvet reissue out too!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868233


love that bag more and more each time I see it (and I loved it to begin with!) only challenge is that the strap is too short for me....  Jealous how great it looks on you though


----------



## winnipoo

Vanana said:


> Hi winnipoo!!! Is that the black color version of the spring runway boy??? in size small? I have the blue one and the black one is gorgeous as well!!!! How's yours doing so far? I know some raised concerns when it first came out... Mine's been perfectly fine and I didn't use liners, or anything... figure just use it and see what happens and so far so good!



Hi! Yes! It is the black small size from spring summer 2017. I didn’t use liner as well and it’s holding up surprisingly well. I love it! It’s so versatile! I’m actually using everyday!

The blue one is very cute as well! I remember you got the old medium? Enjoy it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> love that bag more and more each time I see it (and I loved it to begin with!) only challenge is that the strap is too short for me....  Jealous how great it looks on you though





Kendie26 said:


> Chic alert!!





Arielgal said:


> Looking great as usual! This bag is perfect with denim, very grunge-looking! Really rocks . I think its hard to get too as it has a nice hardy leather!


Thanks so much, my Chanel buddies!! You are all very sweet!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Simply stunning Dextersmom, you look beautifully hot


You are very kind, March786.  Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc


The perfect bag for the season!!!  You look amazing, my friend!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868233


Ohhh dear!!! You rock!!! From sandals to denim jacket with brooch ohhh such a nice pairing!! And the unique bag!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc


The lollicake and the bag looks sooo yummy...


----------



## chicnfab

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing Chanel ear ring and brooch to work yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868503


Lovely ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> I originally bought this to gift to my mom but she deemed it too heavy so I’m keeping it for myself. My caviar Maxi today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868510


Very chic!


----------



## chicnfab

A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Love this kendie ❤️❤️❤️❤️





Arielgal said:


> Very quintessential Chanel! What a lovely bag to bring out for Fall n Winter! ❤❤❤
> 
> I just realisee you really like reissues! Think u have many gorgeous ones  The style is so understated n elegant! ❤❤❤





Vanana said:


> Hola! So love this bag!  Have been using her lots lately for sure!  You totally took the words out of my mouth - chanel = tweed and 2.55





Dextersmom said:


> The perfect bag for the season!!!  You look amazing, my friend!!





chicnfab said:


> The lollicake and the bag looks sooo yummy...


Many thanks to ALL  of you sweeties!! Yes Arielgal, reissues are my favorites. @Vanana so glad you’ve used your tweed already...thank you again LoveBug! Happy to hear you all had such fun on Halloween (assuming your brooches all survived in tact...i was kind of nervous for you!!!)


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> I originally bought this to gift to my mom but she deemed it too heavy so I’m keeping it for myself. My caviar Maxi today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868510


Wow woman, you look SMOKIN’ HOT!!! So thoughtful of you to get for your mom but i’m thrilled for you on this one!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


I forgot you had this one....looks so chic & tailored w/ your lovely camel coat! Am i allowed to say i miss seeing your mega-watt killer smile in this mod....although your back/rear shot is LOVELY


----------



## Vanana

winnipoo said:


> Hi! Yes! It is the black small size from spring summer 2017. I didn’t use liner as well and it’s holding up surprisingly well. I love it! It’s so versatile! I’m actually using everyday!
> 
> The blue one is very cute as well! I remember you got the old medium? Enjoy it!


Glad to hear!!! I really love it too. It’s versatile and such a mood lifter! Fell in love seeing the show and despite some concerns expressed by others (and the sticker shock on higher price) went with it and so happy that I did!  One of the few that I must run with in the case of fire . So very torn on the old medium vs small and still not sure I made right choice on old medium but it’s good (but small is soooooo cute and sleek!)
I thought the braided rainbow chain would be my reason to love it and I do but surprisingly I actually loved the iridescent weaving even more!!!! It’s like iridescent rainbow tweed! Happiness 

Enjoy your gorgeous bag and post more!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks to ALL  of you sweeties!! Yes Arielgal, reissues are my favorites. @Vanana so glad you’ve used your tweed already...thank you again LoveBug! Happy to hear you all had such fun on Halloween (assuming your brooches all survived in tact...i was kind of nervous for you!!!)


Hehe thanks! The brooches survived but your  kindness appreciated  I think it may be too dark and my long coat covered much of it hahahah (it was coooold)!


----------



## vixen18

Kendie26 said:


> You are KILLING me (oh so fabulously)w/ THAT dang bag...ahhhhhh!!!!



Kendie26 
Thank you so much darling!


----------



## vixen18

deltalady said:


> I originally bought this to gift to my mom but she deemed it too heavy so I’m keeping it for myself. My caviar Maxi today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868510



I love Maxis! 
Have the same one in lambskin.


----------



## vixen18

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc




Wow Kendie26. Such a lovely piece! VAN is so unique!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


So funny you said "retail therapy"  I understand that feeling You loo fab as always & Have a wonderful day


----------



## shopgirl4cc

vixen18 said:


> Just bought this Vanity case in this gorgeous shade of red.
> So in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868228


Beautiful color and what a cheerful Vanity!!    Congratulation @vixen18 Enjoy your beautiful red Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868233


Dear my beautiful friend DM   You're so chic as always!! I love your gold sandal peeking from your gorgeous lacy skirt too!!


----------



## aime7

chicnfab said:


> A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


That’s such a lovely bag..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Milosmum0307 said:


> I brought out this medium velvet double flap with black hardware for Halloween yesterday and decided to carry it again today because it’s so pretty  It’s being suspended above the dirty leather seat of my commuter car in this pic taken during our long, long ride to the office this morning.


Great idea @Milosmum0307 How cute your beautiful velvet flap riding with you like that!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Thank you  it was so much fun! (cold but very fun) we saw some awesome and extremely elaborate Halloween decorations, and totally worth the 2 hours worth of frigid walk in the neighborhood. Kids both cited this is the best Halloween for them yet!   SUCCESS!


Yay!!! Great success superwoman mama @Vanana!!  You enjoyed yourself with your boys is the best!!!!  You must was fabulous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc


Awww my darling! That's my treat! my strawberry pop!!! Just kidding Chocolate cake pop remind me of you always & soooo happy you remember my favorite too  Ya I always can't resist the strawberry one when go there  Btw, I always ask them unsweeten for my favorite green tea latte but somehow its still too sweet in USA  so i always end up with plain black brewed coffee when get the cake pop hahaha 
I loooooovvvvveeee looking at your "work of art tweed baby" on you always Yes the best season started for her and so happy she comes out often and i can see your fabulous post of her a lots from now!!!


----------



## deltalady

Kendie26 said:


> Wow woman, you look SMOKIN’ HOT!!! So thoughtful of you to get for your mom but i’m thrilled for you on this one!



Thank you! I am really loving it!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear my beautiful friend DM   You're so chic as always!! I love your gold sandal peeking from your gorgeous lacy skirt too!!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh dear!!! You rock!!! From sandals to denim jacket with brooch ohhh such a nice pairing!! And the unique bag!!!


Thank you both so much, my darling friends shopgirl4cc and chicnfab!!  Is it Friday yet?!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You are one stylish shopper, my friend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> I'm soooo behind.. but definitely will check all your beautiful pics..
> 
> With my old med boy and did try the small boy the other day(sooo beautiful but too small for my needs)... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️





chicnfab said:


> A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


I always enjoy your pics and you always look so effortless chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> This year will be the first time ever that I dress for Halloween - so excited!!!
> 
> A photo of the details of my costume (the "hat", boots, skirt, gloves, and yellow scarf with little tea sets printed on it and many many Chanel brooches )
> 
> I'll be the "Mad Hatter". It's the perfect opportunity to LOAD the whole costume with brooches  Of course, there needs to be lots of Chanel brooches!
> 
> I just finished putting brooches on the entire jacket (not photographed) there's like no space left!
> View attachment 3866872
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!
> View attachment 3866891


What a fun way to incorporate your Chanel brooches! The brooches really look like they're part of your costume.
Hope you had much fun!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> It's from Lipsy..a high-street UK label similar to H&M i think...got it a few years ago..
> 
> Here's the whole dress..
> 
> View attachment 3866967


Soo cute!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Clifmar said:


> My grandmother’s vintage Chanel double flap in the small size in caviar leather. She lets me borrow it sometimes


How sweet of your grandmother, it still looks perfect, enjoy!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Trick?
> View attachment 3867529
> 
> Or LOTS of Treat?!
> View attachment 3867531
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone!


Nice pics!


----------



## Bibi25260

vixen18 said:


> Just bought this Vanity case in this gorgeous shade of red.
> So in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868228


Congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868233


LOVE your entire outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> SO excited as today was the day to whip out Ms small/225 Tweed reissue (fondly named “Van” after our beloved @Vanana ) I know SHE will be rocking her same exact bag very soon! I’ve always thought of tweed first when i think of Chanel so this is 1 of my special babes. Thanks for letting me always share w/ all of you fabulous Lovelies!Oh & the strawberry Starbucks cake pop is posted for my dearest @shopgirl4cc


Yeah Van is out again! It's been too long, now you can show off this beauty again!!
Did I mention before that my mother has the matching jacket in this tweed?


----------



## Bibi25260

I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your entire outfit!!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 3868959


LOVE everything, my friend!! You have been holding out on us!


----------



## vixen18

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color and what a cheerful Vanity!!    Congratulation @vixen18 Enjoy your beautiful red Chanel



Thank you for your kind words dear shopgirl4cc 
I can't wait to style my look around her!


----------



## vixen18

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this beauty!!



Thank you dear Bibi25260


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> I always enjoy your pics and you always look so effortless chic!


Ohh thanks! Smiling from ear to ear


----------



## Milosmum0307

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous and didn't even know they made a so black velvet! I have been itching to get my sapphire blue velvet reissue out too!!!


The bag is from 2014, but it has only recently started getting some use because velvet bags have become so trendy.  Previously it was a strictly “going out” or evening bag.  The hardware is shiny and a bit luminous, like a very dark or black gunmetal.  It’s a cool little bag.  Sapphire velvet sounds heavenly.  I’ll look forward to seeing a photo when you take her out!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You are one stylish shopper, my friend!!


.. didn't Mind if it's snowing or freezing cold...just kidding....have a great day my friend❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both so much, my darling friends shopgirl4cc and chicnfab!!  Is it Friday yet?!!


I know right...Friday where are you??


----------



## chicnfab

aime7 said:


> That’s such a lovely bag..


Thanks


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> So funny you said "retail therapy"  I understand that feeling You loo fab as always & Have a wonderful day


After working too much then long day at home...it's time to shop!  Cheers!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I forgot you had this one....looks so chic & tailored w/ your lovely camel coat! Am i allowed to say i miss seeing your mega-watt killer smile in this mod....although your back/rear shot is LOVELY


Thanks my friend.. actually I'm surprised to see this pic... my son took this photo w/o me knowing.. asked him again to take another one and said mommy "I'm tireeddddd"


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 3868959


Ohhh bibi! Giving us different aspects how to rock chanel goodies!!! Thanks! You looked fab as always!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my fire red mini again today.  
This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097



You look smashing as usual, Dexersmom!  And thanks for the skincare tip!  I love trying new stuff.


----------



## Kendie26

vixen18 said:


> Wow Kendie26. Such a lovely piece! VAN is so unique!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww my darling! That's my treat! my strawberry pop!!! Just kidding Chocolate cake pop remind me of you always & soooo happy you remember my favorite too  Ya I always can't resist the strawberry one when go there  Btw, I always ask them unsweeten for my favorite green tea latte but somehow its still too sweet in USA  so i always end up with plain black brewed coffee when get the cake pop hahaha
> I loooooovvvvveeee looking at your "work of art tweed baby" on you always Yes the best season started for her and so happy she comes out often and i can see your fabulous post of her a lots from now!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Yeah Van is out again! It's been too long, now you can show off this beauty again!!
> Did I mention before that my mother has the matching jacket in this tweed?


Kindest thanks to all of you uber sweeties!! Appreciate you seeing Van’s uniqueness @vixen18 ! @shopgirl4cc -we are twinsies on the plain black coffee..cake pops are super sweet enough....maybe we should dunk them into the coffee. @Bibi25260  OMG your Mum must have an amazing closet like YOU! WOW, i’d Loveto see her tweed jacket! And HELLO there to youms dreamboat on the motorcycle!!!! Major Va Va Voomto you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


I adore your red Square on you!!! Thank you for the serum pic..i just googled & see it’s on NM website so me thinks me will give it a try since beautiful you loves it. We share a love of organic so i will let you know....just want to use up the rest of my current skincare goodies ....thank you LoveBug!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


Looking great as usual my friend!!!  anything red makes me/us/you happy.. love to see a pop of colour and it just compliments everything what you have on..just brightened up everything...Oh thanks for the skincare tip.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> Such a pretty picture!!  Adore this blue color so much and you paired it well in your picture!!  Just beautiful eye candy!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Nice pics!



Thanks, guys! Hope you had a creepy Halloween 
And thanks for all the Likes


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 3868959


WOW @Bibi25260  Oh babe, you ROCK!!!!  I boyish coolness like this style!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


Oh my lovely beauty my friend  You look so beautiful & chic, stylish as always!!!!
And Thank you for sharing your tip, Your skin look always so beautiful and fabulous


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both so much, my darling friends shopgirl4cc and chicnfab!!  Is it Friday yet?!!


I was just thinking exact same, is it Friday yet??  Aww...cant wait to relax....


----------



## Arielgal

Bibi25260 said:


> I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 3868959



❤ Wow! You can ride a bike . N u look hot with your so black reissue n the whole black getup! Dun mess with lady Bibi!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


You look so beautiful and elegant, my friend.  You are truly a vision and I hope that you had an amazing lunch.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my lovely beauty my friend  You look so beautiful & chic, stylish as always!!!!
> And Thank you for sharing your tip, Your skin look always so beautiful and fabulous





FunBagz said:


> You look smashing as usual, Dexersmom!  And thanks for the skincare tip!  I love trying new stuff.





Kendie26 said:


> I adore your red Square on you!!! Thank you for the serum pic..i just googled & see it’s on NM website so me thinks me will give it a try since beautiful you loves it. We share a love of organic so i will let you know....just want to use up the rest of my current skincare goodies ....thank you LoveBug!





chicnfab said:


> Looking great as usual my friend!!!  anything red makes me/us/you happy.. love to see a pop of colour and it just compliments everything what you have on..just brightened up everything...Oh thanks for the skincare tip.. ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Bab3408

You look so good with this classic flap. It seems
to me like lambskin? Anyway, seeing this picture
makes me smile because I just got the same bag and I know it will be an all time favorite. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


----------



## Arielgal

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374



You look very dressed n glam in black n gold n with cc pearls too!  ❤❤❤ 
TGIF!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


Love the fiery fire red mini! Pops against your outfit.

Is the serum only available in the US? I hardly wear makeup except sunblock every morning!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> A little retail therapy with my cc eyelet.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Nice coat!  n a very trendy patent flap! I love retail therapy ❤❤❤ did anything catch your eye?


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


Woot! “Fashionista on fire!” Looking oh-so-lovely & gorgeous as always


----------



## vixen18

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374



So chic dear [emoji178]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


Lovely bag and outfit, and thanks for the tip I’m looking into it


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 3868959


I so love this photo!!!’ The so black is perfect to accompany you on your bike adventures!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


Love how you wore your pearl necklace! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Lovely bag and outfit, and thanks for the tip I’m looking into it





Arielgal said:


> Love the fiery fire red mini! Pops against your outfit.
> 
> Is the serum only available in the US? I hardly wear makeup except sunblock every morning!


Thank you both and Arielgal I am not sure if they ship internationally.  I ordered my first 2 bottles directly from their website, and they are based in Northern California.  Neiman Marcus now carries it so I ordered my latest bottle there.


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


Ohhhh sooo lovely dear!!! Love the top as well..enjoy your lunch


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Nice coat!  n a very trendy patent flap! I love retail therapy ❤❤❤ did anything catch your eye?


Ohhhh everything catches my eyes ..... thanks dear!


----------



## steffysstyle

In the Swiss mountains for a few days and have been using my square mini the entire time


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Carefree, easy WOC day today(fondly named “Dex” after our sweetest @Dextersmom, who kindly talked me through getting my first WOC....Oh & my chanel pearl choker ...happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> In the Swiss mountains for a few days and have been using my square mini the entire time
> 
> View attachment 3869907


Obviously i totally adore your gorgeous mini...that’s a given BUT I’m completely mesmerized by your amazing hair in this pic!!!  No doubt you are having a wonderful time


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Checked out some 2.55 so black on black b/4 price hikes (didn’t take any pics) and met up with my lovely friend for vino and sushi with my small beige clair.   Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> I found this pic which I haven't posted with my so black, classic flats and my personal vintage sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 3868959


Oh wow!!  What a cool picture!!  I mean, I love the color of the moped, love how cute you look with your moped attire, and those glasses are fabulous!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Checked out some 2.55 so black on black b/4 price hikes (didn’t take any pics) and met up with my lovely friend for vino and sushi with my small beige clair.   Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3870182
> View attachment 3870188


Your whole outfit is so perfectly put together!!  Your beige clair is just the perfect color on the perfect bag to go with your beautiful dress.


----------



## happiness07

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Checked out some 2.55 so black on black b/4 price hikes (didn’t take any pics) and met up with my lovely friend for vino and sushi with my small beige clair.   Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3870182
> View attachment 3870188


love love love the small size.Hard to acquire.I have only seen Medium/large sizes


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


Gorgeous picture!!  Your beautiful red mini looks so cute with your cardigan and jeans!  In the pictures your skin always seems to look smooth and perfect.  How long after using did you start seeing results?


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


You look fabulous!!  From your cute blouse and CC pearl necklace to your gorgeous CF!


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> In the Swiss mountains for a few days and have been using my square mini the entire time
> 
> View attachment 3869907


You always have such beautiful action pictures!  Looks like there's no snow yet?


----------



## happiness07

On my visit to Eureka skydeck-Melbourne with my fav true and first love ❤️


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Carefree, easy WOC day today(fondly named “Dex” after our sweetest @Dextersmom, who kindly talked me through getting my first WOC....Oh & my chanel pearl choker ...happy weekend everyone!!


Gorgeous picture dearest Kendie!  I've commented on the coat in the past and still can't believe it's an "older" coat  Your WOC looks so beautiful against your gorgeous coat.  And that choker really tops off everything!!  Looking like you "own the place" today


----------



## love2learn

happiness07 said:


> On my visit to Eureka skydeck-Melbourne with my fav true and first love ❤️


Cute outfit and your mini looks fabulous!  You are way high in the sky.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> Your whole outfit is so perfectly put together!!  Your beige clair is just the perfect color on the perfect bag to go with your beautiful dress.


Thank you for your compliment lovetolearn.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Carefree, easy WOC day today(fondly named “Dex” after our sweetest @Dextersmom, who kindly talked me through getting my first WOC....Oh & my chanel pearl choker ...happy weekend everyone!!


You look so elegant today, my sweet.  I adore this WOC of yours and your choker is perfection.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous picture!!  Your beautiful red mini looks so cute with your cardigan and jeans!  In the pictures your skin always seems to look smooth and perfect.  How long after using did you start seeing results?


Thank you so much, love2learn.  You are very kind. I noticed pretty quickly, after a week or so, that my skin really loved this serum.  My husband even commented that my skin looked radiant and had a healthy glow to it.  I am on my 3rd (maybe 4th, not certain) bottle now.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, love2learn.  You are very kind. I noticed pretty quickly, after a week or so, that my skin really loved this serum.  My husband even commented that my skin looked radiant and had a healthy glow to it.  I am on my 3rd (maybe 4th, not certain) bottle now.



May I ask if this is for the face, chest, arms? All of the above?


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> May I ask if this is for the face, chest, arms? All of the above?


Oh, of course.  It is a face serum, but I also apply to my neck and chest.


----------



## xoshirls

Before having dessert with my best friend, a little fun photo with the Maxi. 

Red medium flap accompanied by my SDJ.


----------



## Kendie26

happiness07 said:


> On my visit to Eureka skydeck-Melbourne with my fav true and first love ❤️


Wow! Perfectly beautiful bag for a most beautiful woman!! AWESOME pic!


----------



## Kendie26

xoshirls said:


> Before having dessert with my best friend, a little fun photo with the Maxi.
> 
> Red medium flap accompanied by my SDJ.


Holy Moly WOWincredible pics!! Your red flap looks EXACTLY like mine...is it from 2014B? Just curious


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Checked out some 2.55 so black on black b/4 price hikes (didn’t take any pics) and met up with my lovely friend for vino and sushi with my small beige clair.   Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3870182
> View attachment 3870188


 i am a HUGE & i am huge/ GARGANTUAN fan of your wardrobe & bags!! This is a heavenly ensemble! You hit it out of the ballpark w/ this look dear woman! I would so buy that dress in a heartbeat


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You look so elegant today, my sweet.  I adore this WOC of yours and your choker is perfection.





love2learn said:


> Gorgeous picture dearest Kendie!  I've commented on the coat in the past and still can't believe it's an "older" coat  Your WOC looks so beautiful against your gorgeous coat.  And that choker really tops off everything!!  Looking like you "own the place" today


Kindest thanks to both of you sweet Lovelies!! I swear I think of you every time i pull out 1 of my WOC’s @Dextersmom as i’m SO glad you convinced me to try them! And @love2learn you are just the sweetest, thank you! Trench - O.L.D.!!& it was fairly inexpensive  I had an executive big-Whig from my company working with me this week & i had it on & HE even complimented it & touched it! (I was like, “what are you doing, i just met you?!!!”)


----------



## presvy

Dinner date with COCO mini lizard


----------



## Firstchanellv28

A legit toilet mirror selfie! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh bibi! Giving us different aspects how to rock chanel goodies!!! Thanks! You looked fab as always!!!


Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my fire red mini again today.
> This is definitely off topic and I hope you won't mind, but I wanted to share with you a product I find truly amazing.  I wear very little makeup, but I am super into skincare and today as I was taking this mirror selfie I realized that I had forgotten to put on my CC cream.  I have been using this serum morning and night (about 5 or 6 drops) for quite a while now and I am very pleased with the results (brighter, balanced, glowing) and the condition it leaves my skin.  Happy Thursday, Chanel friends.
> View attachment 3869096
> View attachment 3869097


Can't get enough of your pretty red mini! Looking smashing!
Thanks for the tip.
Happy weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to all of you uber sweeties!! Appreciate you seeing Van’s uniqueness @vixen18 ! @shopgirl4cc -we are twinsies on the plain black coffee..cake pops are super sweet enough....maybe we should dunk them into the coffee. @Bibi25260  OMG your Mum must have an amazing closet like YOU! WOW, i’d Loveto see her tweed jacket! And HELLO there to youms dreamboat on the motorcycle!!!! Major Va Va Voomto you!


Haha thank you sweet Kendi!! 
Here's a pic of the jacket from the runway, I'll have to search for the pic with the jacket on my mum but I know I have it....


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW @Bibi25260  Oh babe, you ROCK!!!!  I boyish coolness like this style!!!!


 Thank you!


shopgirl4cc said:


> A quick shot today right before going out for late lunch.... Have a happy Thursday evening & night, west / mid & east coast Chanel beauties all ~ hang in there, almost weekend ~
> View attachment 3869374


This is so elegant and effortless chic, love your outfit!
Happy weekend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> ❤ Wow! You can ride a bike . N u look hot with your so black reissue n the whole black getup! Dun mess with lady Bibi!


Well this one is not so hard to ride but I get little stressed when I have to pass people riding bicycles....
Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I so love this photo!!!’ The so black is perfect to accompany you on your bike adventures!!


Thank you for your sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> In the Swiss mountains for a few days and have been using my square mini the entire time
> 
> View attachment 3869907


Very stylish!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Carefree, easy WOC day today(fondly named “Dex” after our sweetest @Dextersmom, who kindly talked me through getting my first WOC....Oh & my chanel pearl choker ...happy weekend everyone!!


Looking so hot!! LOVE everything even your phonecover which reminds of Coty tin powder!
Happy weekend dear S!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Checked out some 2.55 so black on black b/4 price hikes (didn’t take any pics) and met up with my lovely friend for vino and sushi with my small beige clair.   Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3870182
> View attachment 3870188


Love your bag, perfect with your lovely outfit!!
Happy weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Oh wow!!  What a cool picture!!  I mean, I love the color of the moped, love how cute you look with your moped attire, and those glasses are fabulous!!


 Thank you so much for your sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

xoshirls said:


> Before having dessert with my best friend, a little fun photo with the Maxi.
> 
> Red medium flap accompanied by my SDJ.


Both bags are beautiful! Nice pics!


----------



## Bibi25260

presvy said:


> View attachment 3870531
> 
> Dinner date with COCO mini lizard


So classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with grey French riviera hobo, Chanel top, necklace and booties, is it too much Chanel??


Think this pic is little more accurate in showing true color of the bag:




Happy (Chanel) weekend!!


----------



## happiness07

xoshirls said:


> Before having dessert with my best friend, a little fun photo with the Maxi.
> 
> Red medium flap accompanied by my SDJ.


omgosh I die over that sac de jour..Thats my #1 on my wishlist before the year ends will be MINE!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3861739
> 
> Boy tote in python


What a beauty.


----------



## Pursebella

Ready to go out with my classic flap...


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with grey French riviera hobo, Chanel top, necklace and booties, is it too much Chanel??
> View attachment 3870583
> 
> Think this pic is little more accurate in showing true color of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3870584
> 
> 
> Happy (Chanel) weekend!!


Are you kidding!?NEVER too much Chanel girl!! I LOVE that top/vest& perfect w/ the pearls. Love it ALL & thank you for posting the tweed outfit pics....so cool seeing that since Vanana & I have the matching tweed bag! Good glory Bee, the thought of you & your dear Mum’s closet has to be beyond heavenly


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Can't get enough of your pretty red mini! Looking smashing!
> Thanks for the tip.
> Happy weekend!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## FunBagz

Classing up the local beer joint for some post-brunch drinks with my mini. Happy Saturday, TPFers!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Totally in love with my iconic Cinderella slippers! ❤️ Wish I have more guts to wear them out though!


----------



## gracekelly

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Totally in love with my iconic Cinderella slippers! ❤️ Wish I have more guts to wear them out though!


Wear those slippers!  They are my most comfortable shoes and I have worn the, quite a bit with no issues.  The Coco handle is lovely too!


----------



## GiannaCC

Enjoying the sun...


----------



## Tuned83

Classic caviar ❤️


----------



## Sandra.AT

at the casino‘s restroom with my jumbo  we had such funny evening even today nobody won haha [emoji38]


----------



## Angel1219

happiness07 said:


> On my visit to Eureka skydeck-Melbourne with my fav true and first love ❤️



so chic!


----------



## nicole0612

Walking out of Chanel with something old and something new


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> i am a HUGE & i am huge/ GARGANTUAN fan of your wardrobe & bags!! This is a heavenly ensemble! You hit it out of the ballpark w/ this look dear woman! I would so buy that dress in a heartbeat


Awhhh..thanks Kendie26 for your sweet compliment. I ❤️ neutral color, easy to wear from day to evening.


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Obviously i totally adore your gorgeous mini...that’s a given BUT I’m completely mesmerized by your amazing hair in this pic!!!  No doubt you are having a wonderful time


Thank you so much Kendie! 



love2learn said:


> You always have such beautiful action pictures!  Looks like there's no snow yet?


Thank you! Down in the valley, there was no snow. 



Bibi25260 said:


> Very stylish!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3871133
> 
> 
> Walking out of Chanel with something old and something new


Girl, you better have posted it in the November purchases thread....keeping us in suspense!! You look awesome in pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

We were out w/ friends for dinner last night so i grabbed my beaded clutch


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Totally in love with my iconic Cinderella slippers! ❤️ Wish I have more guts to wear them out though!


Oh gorgeous!! They look SO pretty on your sweet feet! Are you afraid of damaging them? Lovely Coco too


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> We were out w/ friends for dinner last night so i grabbed my beaded clutch


I LOVE this clutch on you!!


----------



## aime7

I love your clutch


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you better have posted it in the November purchases thread....keeping us in suspense!! You look awesome in pic!!



Kendie, you are so sweet! Your wish is my command, hoping to add 2 things to the Nov thread as I have another item on the wishlist as cruise come trickling in [emoji6]



Kendie26 said:


> We were out w/ friends for dinner last night so i grabbed my beaded clutch



This clutch is so gorgeous!! Love this on you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aki_sato

The only thing that still fits me no matter how big I’ve grown with this pregnancy 
16A Boy Jacket


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> The only thing that still fits me no matter how big I’ve grown with this pregnancy
> 16A Boy Jacket


Beautiful look, aki_sato!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty. 
PS.  This is for you @Lake4


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> The only thing that still fits me no matter how big I’ve grown with this pregnancy
> 16A Boy Jacket



Gorgeous Boy! I am trying to fall back in love with my boy, and your stunning photo is definitely helping [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927



Looking beautiful as always DM! Love this metallic purple CF so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Looking beautiful as always DM! Love this metallic purple CF so much!


Thank you Nicole!


----------



## chicnfab

aki_sato said:


> The only thing that still fits me no matter how big I’ve grown with this pregnancy
> 16A Boy Jacket


Beautiful shoes and boy!!! Have a great day!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927


Love it so much dex!!! And your accessories are fab as always! Lovely lady and outfit my friend ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> We were out w/ friends for dinner last night so i grabbed my beaded clutch


Beautiful lady and clutch ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Classing up the local beer joint for some post-brunch drinks with my mini. Happy Saturday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3870748
> View attachment 3870749


Loving your dress and your mini! Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Rainy day with small beige coco...


----------



## chicnfab

With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

frivofrugalista said:


> Rainy day with small beige coco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871950


Lovely!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> The only thing that still fits me no matter how big I’ve grown with this pregnancy
> 16A Boy Jacket


He’s gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927


That’s seriously luxe looking yet fun. Love how it changes colors/have different soft sheen to it


----------



## frivofrugalista

chicnfab said:


> With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love your outfit![emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

chicnfab said:


> Lovely!



Thank you, didn’t even notice the chanel in your pic. That outfit looks superb!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Carefree, easy WOC day today(fondly named “Dex” after our sweetest @Dextersmom, who kindly talked me through getting my first WOC....Oh & my chanel pearl choker ...happy weekend everyone!!


Yay! dex is one of my all time favorites! especially love the skin & color!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Haha thank you sweet Kendi!!
> Here's a pic of the jacket from the runway, I'll have to search for the pic with the jacket on my mum but I know I have it....
> View attachment 3870562


OH this jacket is gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bab3408 said:


> You look so good with this classic flap. It seems
> to me like lambskin? Anyway, seeing this picture
> makes me smile because I just got the same bag and I know it will be an all time favorite.



Thank you so much for your sweet comment @Bab3408  Yes this one look lamb from afar as shiny puffy quilts but its actually caviar. I post this pic for you as you can see closely the stitch on the edge as black classic caviar flap has it ( I just had this pic in my phone from same day~Thursday, so can quickly post for you  )
I am so happy for your lovely comment that this post makes you smile & Big Congrats on your classic flap!!!   Happily twines I hope you're enjoying your beautiful m/l flap!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You look so beautiful and elegant, my friend.  You are truly a vision and I hope that you had an amazing lunch.





Bab3408 said:


> You look so good with this classic flap. It seems
> to me like lambskin? Anyway, seeing this picture
> makes me smile because I just got the same bag and I know it will be an all time favorite.





Arielgal said:


> You look very dressed n glam in black n gold n with cc pearls too!  ❤❤❤
> TGIF!





Kendie26 said:


> Woot! “Fashionista on fire!” Looking oh-so-lovely & gorgeous as always





vixen18 said:


> So chic dear [emoji178]





Vanana said:


> Love how you wore your pearl necklace! Happy Friday!!!





chicnfab said:


> Ohhhh sooo lovely dear!!! Love the top as well..enjoy your lunch





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is so elegant and effortless chic, love your outfit!
> Happy weekend!!



My Dearest Chanel Fiends & Lovelies Ladies, Thank you so much for such your beautiful hearts and sweet comments Your love for Chanel is the wonderful positive energies! You all ladies are just too sweet and have generous hearts that always makes this Chanel forum very special and filled positive energies You ladies all rock and the best!!!!! 
And Wow, I can't believe already 6/7 pages passed since last time I was here just about 3 days ago?! So many ladies fabulous posts with their Chanel beauties!! Great energies ladies all!!! I hope you all are having a restful & peaceful Sunday evening & night


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this clutch on you!!





aime7 said:


> I love your clutch





nicole0612 said:


> Kendie, you are so sweet! Your wish is my command, hoping to add 2 things to the Nov thread as I have another item on the wishlist as cruise come trickling in [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> This clutch is so gorgeous!! Love this on you [emoji7][emoji7]





chicnfab said:


> Beautiful lady and clutch ❤️





Vanana said:


> Yay! dex is one of my all time favorites! especially love the skin & color!


Warm Thanks to all of you dearest, kind Chanel fashionistas!!! Oh wow @nicole0612 ,i totally forgot Cruise is arriving. Dying to see your goodies as i love your taste!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Carefree, easy WOC day today(fondly named “Dex” after our sweetest @Dextersmom, who kindly talked me through getting my first WOC....Oh & my chanel pearl choker ...happy weekend everyone!!


Gorgeous WOC "Dex" came out!!! I've missed this post and soooooo excited to see your "DEX" now  its such a special and unique, the most beautiful sheen on the puffy chevron and edgy WOC I've ever seen And you named the best sense, from our Beloved Beautiful friend @Dextersmom 
AND your choker....SOOO edgy cool, darling!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with grey French riviera hobo, Chanel top, necklace and booties, is it too much Chanel??
> View attachment 3870583
> 
> Think this pic is little more accurate in showing true color of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3870584
> 
> 
> Happy (Chanel) weekend!!



I  this style @Bibi25260 !!! You rock with your Chanel and never too much at all as @Kendie26 said! Yes!!


----------



## Kendie26

@aki_sato  That Boy is 1 of my all time favorites & most stunning bags ever! Your countdown is ON girl!! So excited for you w/ the future little one!
@Dextersmom I’m so smitten w/ that glorious CF as i often wonder if i should have bought something in that beautiful color. Staring at your shoes too!!
@frivofrugalista Super Lovely! Girl, you are BRAVE carrying chanel in the rain!! I’d freak the flip out @chicnfab  OOMMGG THAT outfit! PERFECTION! WOWEE Kazowee!@shopgirl4cc Oh 
yeah, your new bootiesalong w/ 1 of your majestic chanelsYou always “bring it” girl!
Karl would be PROUD of ALL of you!! Hope he’s watching this thread!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> We were out w/ friends for dinner last night so i grabbed my beaded clutch


 Awww  So graceful my friend, This clutch is also very special like your "Dex" WOC, and you seriously own the best collection Hope you had fabulous time


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous WOC "Dex" came out!!!!! I've missed this post and soooooo excited to see your Sex now its such a special and unique, the most beautiful sheen on the puffy chevron and edgy WOC I've ever seen AND your choker....SOOO edgy cool, darling!!!


...see my WHAT?!!! (Love your little typo for Dex!) HAHAHAHA, i burst out laughing & just read that to my husband. I adore you so so soooo much & just want to hug you to death!! Well, not literally of course!!


----------



## Vanana

Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend 

Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend 

This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww  So graceful my friend, This clutch is also very special like your "Dex" WOC, and you seriously own the best collection Hope you had fabulous time


Thank you darling...i just love you! You are WAY too sweet. You know I’m your biggest fan(although i know tons of other lovelies here would say the same!)& your collection is out of this world.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> ...see my WHAT?!!! (Love your little typo for Dex!) HAHAHAHA, i burst out laughing & just read that to my husband. I adore you so so soooo much & just want to hug you to death!! Well, not literally of course!!



   AWWW  I KNOW!!! SOOO Embarrassing and funny!!! I am always sooo careless!!!  Good I noticed quick and made on time EDITING!! Otherwise.....   I would have been out from this forum!!! LOL You know darling, I actually often do "edit" on my comment because of these "automatic typo" is sooooo funny!!!  Lucky it was YOU!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104


 Snap! There she is! You look HOT girlfriend. Perfectly posed. I LOVE grey & red together as you’ve done. And yes, i know what you mean about the WOCs & snap challengebut hopefully not too aggravating. So glad you got that camellia beauty OUT & about!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> AWWW  I KNOW!!! SOOO Embarrassing and funny!!! I am always sooo careless!!!  Good I noticed quick and made on time EDITING!! Otherwise.....   I would have been out from this forum!!! LOL!!!!  You know darling, I actually often do "edit" on my comment because of these "automatic typo" is sooooo funny!!!  Lucky it was YOU!!!!


Dying LOLOLOLOLOLOL! Girl, you should have left it & not edited THE word so others could also have a good chuckle!! Love you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104



Beautiful!!!! Congrats on your New WOC world @Vanana  
I totally get what you mean for WOC! You describe so well  All the points you mentioned is the reason why I haven't used mine so often BUT WOCS look great on beautiful ladies here and I can imagine how you must look cool and rock with it as you seems taller. Your camellia WOC is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Dying LOLOLOLOLOLOL! Girl, you should have left it & not edited THE word so others could also have a good chuckle!! Love you


I adore your sense of humor my darling friend!!! LOL Awww I couldn't leave it as it is haha      I love love love you more!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927


WOW!!!Dreamy!!!!  What a gorgeous metallic purple!!!!  Seriously, I can imagine how I would get my heart beat if saw beautiful lady you with this beauty in person.....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous!!! You look stunning and elegant with your beautiful blue skirt with a lovely Chanel @chicnfab !!  Hope you stay warm, my sweet friend


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats on your New WOC world @Vanana
> I totally get what you mean for WOC! You describe so well  All the points you mentioned is the reason why I haven't used mine so often BUT WOCS look great on beautiful ladies here and I can imagine how you must look cool and rock with it as you seems taller. Your camellia WOC is GORGEOUS!!


Thank you sweet SG4CC!!!! The "WOC Snap challenge" really got me! I'm not a patient person by any means so when I fumbled around (and don't want to push the snap button that sticks out hard against the leather by accident indenting the leather if not lined up right) I got really annoyed   A few times I just sort of left the flap open since it's a full flap not a half flap anyway  You're right I do love how easy and carefree it looks and I got it mainly because I thought it will be AWESOME to travel with as a wallet AND as an extra bag. That, and then again this camellia (super low key without even hardware CC lock - subtle which I want and also great for travel purpose) in caviar (again great for travel carefree convenience!) - and of course the most important part - Super big Camellia fan!   I guess i'll deal with the button


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! There she is! You look HOT girlfriend. Perfectly posed. I LOVE grey & red together as you’ve done. And yes, i know what you mean about the WOCs & snap challengebut hopefully not too aggravating. So glad you got that camellia beauty OUT & about!!


Thank you Kendie!  I didn't even realize color wise! I sort of thought: need bright color, and caviar for rain!  but you're right, i'm sort of liking the color combo so will take that tip for future.  I've been hoping to pair the red with a light beige/nude but I don't own much in that colorway! I always thought that red with beige/tan is such a gorgeous classic look! GREAT... Now I seriously am obsessed to get some nice beige tops...  sigh... (you see how I just talked myself into shopping more... happens LOTS  )  The WOC snap challenge is real! I have zero patience to begin with, that really really bugged me! anyway since it was a full flap WOC I just sort of left it open a few times until the feeling of annoyance passed and then fumble around a bit to snap it - what we do for our love of Chanel...


----------



## nicole0612

chicnfab said:


> With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love your outfit!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> ...see my WHAT?!!! (Love your little typo for Dex!) HAHAHAHA, i burst out laughing & just read that to my husband. I adore you so so soooo much & just want to hug you to death!! Well, not literally of course!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> AWWW  I KNOW!!! SOOO Embarrassing and funny!!! I am always sooo careless!!!  Good I noticed quick and made on time EDITING!! Otherwise.....   I would have been out from this forum!!! LOL You know darling, I actually often do "edit" on my comment because of these "automatic typo" is sooooo funny!!!  Lucky it was YOU!!!!



LOL LOL LOL!!!!!! HEY GIRLS!!! Heee!!! can't stop laughing!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW!!!Dreamy!!!!  What a gorgeous metallic purple!!!!  Seriously, I can imagine how I would get my heart beat if saw beautiful lady you with this beauty in person.....





chicnfab said:


> Love it so much dex!!! And your accessories are fab as always! Lovely lady and outfit my friend ❤️





Vanana said:


> That’s seriously luxe looking yet fun. Love how it changes colors/have different soft sheen to it


Thank you, my sweet Chanel friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look so pretty, my friend and I love your gorgeous duo against your electric blue skirt.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104


I love both looks!! Also yours nails look so fun and flirty.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOL LOL LOL!!!!!! HEY GIRLS!!! Heee!!! can't stop laughing!!!!!!


HEEEELLLOOOO beauty!!! Have missed you lots lately (you’re in Cognito!) Hope life is treating you wonderfully!! Glad you also had a good laugh w/ our dearest @shopgirl4cc post on “Dex” or did she really truly mean to start the word w/ an “S?!” Tehehehe


----------



## Firstchanellv28

gracekelly said:


> Wear those slippers!  They are my most comfortable shoes and I have worn the, quite a bit with no issues.  The Coco handle is lovely too!


They are too pretty I'm afraid I might ruin them!  Thanks for the compliment! ❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Oh gorgeous!! They look SO pretty on your sweet feet! Are you afraid of damaging them? Lovely Coco too


Yeah you know me!!! ❤️ My pretty lil shoes..I need a little more time before I step out with her! Thanks twins! ❤️


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with grey French riviera hobo, Chanel top, necklace and booties, is it too much Chanel??
> View attachment 3870583
> 
> Think this pic is little more accurate in showing true color of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3870584
> 
> 
> Happy (Chanel) weekend!!


Stunning as always dearest bibi. You look perfect ❤️


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927


Always love your arm candy Dextersmom ❤️
Beautiful as always


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104



You always look so Relaxed and elegant and  I loooooooooove the red chanel ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## terri w

Off to stay in a castle here in Scotland for two nights, better not be haunted [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> You always look so Relaxed and elegant and  I loooooooooove the red chanel ❤️❤️❤️


 thank you so much that is very sweet of you. I’ve heard all the hype about red Chanel’s when I first started my obsession and must say it’s real that one must find their special red that speaks to them  thanks again and have a nice day


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> thank you so much that is very sweet of you. I’ve heard all the hype about red Chanel’s when I first started my obsession and must say it’s real that one must find their special red that speaks to them  thanks again and have a nice day


Absoloutely agree, it must make your heart go boom boom, every time


----------



## March786

Ready for a trip out on a lovely fresh day in Windsor [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Always love your arm candy Dextersmom ❤️
> Beautiful as always


Thank you so much!


----------



## chicnfab

frivofrugalista said:


> Love your outfit![emoji170]


Ohhh thank you ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, didn’t even notice the chanel in your pic. That outfit looks superb!


That's so sweet of you ...


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104


Looks so chic as always! Love your red of course and the camellia is sooo cute..❤️


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous!!! You look stunning and elegant with your beautiful blue skirt with a lovely Chanel @chicnfab !!  Hope you stay warm, my sweet friend


Ohhh thank you my sweet friend...❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty, my friend and I love your gorgeous duo against your electric blue skirt.


Thank you my lovely friend..


----------



## chicnfab

nicole0612 said:


> Love your outfit!


Thanks Nicole! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

terri w said:


> View attachment 3872315
> 
> 
> Off to stay in a castle here in Scotland for two nights, better not be haunted [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 She's a beauty


----------



## chicnfab

March786 said:


> Ready for a trip out on a lovely fresh day in Windsor [emoji4]
> View attachment 3872393


Chanel and lv.. woot woot.. enjoy your trip❤️


----------



## March786

chicnfab said:


> Chanel and lv.. woot woot.. enjoy your trip[emoji173]️


Thank you,  I had a wonderful time. Windsor is even more beautiful at this time of year [emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

March786 said:


> Thank you,  I had a wonderful time. Windsor is even more beautiful at this time of year [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872519


Soooo beautiful..❤️


----------



## Love Paris City

GiannaCC said:


> Enjoying the sun...


Your flap is so pretty! May I ask which year's season and size if you don't mind me asking? TIA


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...


 Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


----------



## nicole0612

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....



These boots are one of the most fun styles of all time! Love the mod shot [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


Really, truly, the most beautiful and elegant rain attire I have ever seen; Chanel boots and a Boy!!  You are beyond precious, my dear shopgirl4cc.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


Count me in on what my gal pals @nicole0612 and @Dextersmom say!!! I adore those booties & would so love a pair. Love your Boy AND YOUR LEGS girlfriend!!!


----------



## CoCoLover20

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....



I truly adore your style shopgirl4cc! I am always attracted by your Chanel style...always so cool and edgy, at same time classy and elegant, beautiful transformation! I only have a classic flap for now but seeing your cool style makes me wish to enter the edgy boy Chanel world someday


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


My dearest friend that booties are so beautiful... and your boy...very stylish on a rainy day ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my M/L classic flap in lambskin and ghw.  It is a gloomy day here today and this beauty is cheering me up.


----------



## LGW

Ready to run some errands with my woc


----------



## LGW

Outside Laduree in London the other day. Chanel jacket  and chanel small classic bag in caviar leather ...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic flap in lambskin and ghw.  It is a gloomy day here today and this beauty is cheering me up.
> View attachment 3873404
> View attachment 3873406


Very beautiful, my dear friend! Love your CC forever piece and all the accessories!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


I love love your BOY and your booties very edgy and sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nicole0612 said:


> These boots are one of the most fun styles of all time! Love the mod shot [emoji4]


Thank you so much!! @nicole0612   You're soooo sweet!!!! 



Dextersmom said:


> Really, truly, the most beautiful and elegant rain attire I have ever seen; Chanel boots and a Boy!!  You are beyond precious, my dear shopgirl4cc.


Awww Thanks soooo much my beautiful friend!  I am so greatful such sweet words coming from you who's the most beautiful lady!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Count me in on what my gal pals @nicole0612 and @Dextersmom say!!! I adore those booties & would so love a pair. Love your Boy AND YOUR LEGS girlfriend!!!


Thank you my darling friend!!!   Yay I can't wait to be twines on booties ( and many others ) These booties are great and held up very well for a couple of years now, so sturdy. A teeny tiny bit heavy weight of the bottom rubber heels but mine is higher heels - there were 2 heel heights versions until last year i don't know this year but saw one at the sand alone boutique just last week  hehe worth to try on once you'd be falling in love with them 




CoCoLover20 said:


> I truly adore your style shopgirl4cc! I am always attracted by your Chanel style...always so cool and edgy, at same time classy and elegant, beautiful transformation! I only have a classic flap for now but seeing your cool style makes me wish to enter the edgy boy Chanel world someday


Thank you so much!! @CoCoLover20  You're just way too sweet!!! 



chicnfab said:


> My dearest friend that booties are so beautiful... and your boy...very stylish on a rainy day ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you sooo much sweetie @chicnfab  I enjoy your beautiful mod shots always!! 



Auvina15 said:


> I love love your BOY and your booties very edgy and sooo beautiful!!!


Thanks so much dear sweet and pretty @Auvina15  You are sooooo sweet and darling!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic flap in lambskin and ghw.  It is a gloomy day here today and this beauty is cheering me up.
> View attachment 3873404
> View attachment 3873406



OMG  my beautiful DM  There is no-one could wear this most beautiful classic piece as elegant as you are...!!! Seriously...your lamb flap is sooooo luxurious  you make me wanna touch and feel the bag and your beautiful mod shot inspires me to bring my lamb flap out again  I also love your beautiful sense of your gorgeous diamond bracelets with pretty watch together! So chic and stylish, how you pair them like that!
I hope you had a joyful and peaceful Chanel day It's been raining all day here - 2 days in row and your pic just brighten my mood up


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


This is perfection   it’s been raining all day long and It’s so nice to see such a well dressed elegant combo in this horrible weather! So very tempted to see the rain boots


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> View attachment 3873437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to run some errands with my woc


Effortless as always  wish I can pull off a gorgeous short hair look like you. So jelly


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic flap in lambskin and ghw.  It is a gloomy day here today and this beauty is cheering me up.
> View attachment 3873404
> View attachment 3873406


Loving your top my dearest dex! What chanel can do to us.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

LGW said:


> View attachment 3873437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to run some errands with my woc


Very stylish!


----------



## Arielgal

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....



Lovely boy but it's the boots that took my breath away! WOW...turnlocks as closures...how pretty n classic it is! 

What a lovely gem you have! ⚘


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104



You got a lovely height, Vanana n u look hot in jeans n your 17B red mini!!! Flaunt your legs in those skinny jeans more!


----------



## mia1103

Brunch with miss mini


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Lovely royal blue skirt! Pops against the mostly black ensemble! Love how you carry the flap as a clutch. ❤❤❤


----------



## woody

Jumbo love


----------



## Arielgal

I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors 




It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Kendie26

woody said:


> Jumbo love


You look exquisite!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


Girl!!! LOOK AT YOU!! This is the coolest pic & you look uber beautiful as you always do! LOVE your Trendy!


----------



## GiannaCC

Love Paris City said:


> Your flap is so pretty! May I ask which year's season and size if you don't mind me asking? TIA



Thank you! It's the Chanel East West Flap lambskin with silver tone hardware, year 2010


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


You look so pretty!!!! Absolutely love your bag, so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

woody said:


> Jumbo love


Beautiful bag, beautiful you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Loving your top my dearest dex! What chanel can do to us.. ❤️❤️❤️





Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful, my dear friend! Love your CC forever piece and all the accessories!





shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG  my beautiful DM  There is no-one could wear this most beautiful classic piece as elegant as you are...!!! Seriously...your lamb flap is sooooo luxurious  you make me wanna touch and feel the bag and your beautiful mod shot inspires me to bring my lamb flap out again  I also love your beautiful sense of your gorgeous diamond bracelets with pretty watch together! So chic and stylish, how you pair them like that!
> I hope you had a joyful and peaceful Chanel day It's been raining all day here - 2 days in row and your pic just brighten my mood up


Thank you so much for the love and sweet comments, my amazing Chanel beauties!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


Stunning, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my WOC getting some dreaded paper work/documentation done (sharing the spotlight with my one and only LV bag) and a chai tea.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my WOC getting some dreaded paper work/documentation done (sharing the spotlight with my one and only LV bag) and a chai tea.


Lovely pic dearest DM!! I remember when you got that LV tote but never saw it like this. Love that pink lining!Your WOC is the perfect accent/companion w/ it!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Lovely royal blue skirt! Pops against the mostly black ensemble! Love how you carry the flap as a clutch. ❤❤❤


Thanks my dear ❤️❤️❤️...need some colour...


----------



## chicnfab

mia1103 said:


> Brunch with miss mini
> 
> View attachment 3873665


Both looks yummy ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


Lovely lovely lovely!!! Your shoes looks so comfy and stylish... love the ootd.. ❤️❤️❤️ Yes weekend here we come!


----------



## chicnfab

woody said:


> Jumbo love


Love love love.. the skirt is soooo beautiful together with your lovely top and your jumbo..perfection ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my WOC getting some dreaded paper work/documentation done (sharing the spotlight with my one and only LV bag) and a chai tea.


Hmmmm not sure where to look.. lovely butterflies and kitties.. your two beautiful bags blends in sooo well.. have a great day! ❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LGW said:


> View attachment 3873437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to run some errands with my woc





LGW said:


> Outside Laduree in London the other day. Chanel jacket  and chanel small classic bag in caviar leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873447


I your cute oversized sweater with WOC is amazingly chic @LGW  and LOVE your cool style always!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> This is perfection   it’s been raining all day long and It’s so nice to see such a well dressed elegant combo in this horrible weather! So very tempted to see the rain boots


Thank you so much @Vanana   I will surely post them when they comes out again soon they're my oldie fav Oh but I really can't wait for the bright sunny day in east coast! Hope you are having a nice week 



Arielgal said:


> Lovely boy but it's the boots that took my breath away! WOW...turnlocks as closures...how pretty n classic it is!
> 
> What a lovely gem you have! ⚘



Thank you so much @Arielgal You are always such a sweetie!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


What a pretty girl you are @Arielgal   Such a fun mirrors pic!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

woody said:


> Jumbo love


 Beautiful skirt & pretty heels, AND Jumbo!!  What I love most in your style is your chic hair style @woody


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mia1103 said:


> Brunch with miss mini
> 
> View attachment 3873665


I Love lamb mini   & Yummy meal!  What an adorable photo! @mia1103


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my WOC getting some dreaded paper work/documentation done (sharing the spotlight with my one and only LV bag) and a chai tea.


Wow Beautiful DM!  Your only LV is perfect tote and pretty pink contrast!  
Umm~ I love chain tea as well  I really hope you have some nice rest & fun Chanel time after such a hard working, my most beautiful & sweetest Chanel friend


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow Beautiful DM!  Your only LV is perfect tote and pretty pink contrast!
> Umm~ I love chain tea as well  I really hope you have some nice rest & fun Chanel time after such a hard working, my most beautiful & sweetest Chanel friend





Kendie26 said:


> Lovely pic dearest DM!! I remember when you got that LV tote but never saw it like this. Love that pink lining!Your WOC is the perfect accent/companion w/ it!





chicnfab said:


> Hmmmm not sure where to look.. lovely butterflies and kitties.. your two beautiful bags blends in sooo well.. have a great day! ❤️


Thank you so much, my lovely friends.  It was a perfect day for a hot tea, my dear shopgirl.....and the Chanel fun continues because I picked up a teeny, tiny Cruise gem that came in today on my way home this afternoon.  I will post that in a bit in the November purchases thread.


----------



## Irene7899

Shopping with my Chanel


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my WOC getting some dreaded paper work/documentation done (sharing the spotlight with my one and only LV bag) and a chai tea.


Very beautiful and classic bags. I really like the contrast lining of your LV tote, my beautiful friend!!!


----------



## mia1103

chicnfab said:


> Both looks yummy ❤️



I was at OEB downtown! 
You probably been there before


----------



## Panzanella

Went on the underground this morning with the below outfit and heard a voice saying rather loudly that “Chanel super fakes are so like the real things these days”. I thought to myself ooh interesting topic. Then the mysterious voice continued that “the fakes do make glaring mistakes, though; real Chanels don’t do black hardwares...” Obviously they were talking about me 
PS - Please excuse the dirty mirror


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful and classic bags. I really like the contrast lining of your LV tote, my beautiful friend!!!


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Went on the underground this morning with the below outfit and heard a voice saying rather loudly that “Chanel super fakes are so like the real things these days”. I thought to myself ooh interesting topic. Then the mysterious voice continued that “the fakes do make glaring mistakes, though; real Chanels don’t do black hardwares...” Obviously they were talking about me
> PS - Please excuse the dirty mirror
> View attachment 3874653


You look AWESOME dear Panzanella.....love this entire ensemble! Sorry though that you had to hear that comment


----------



## Steph5487

Panzanella said:


> Went on the underground this morning with the below outfit and heard a voice saying rather loudly that “Chanel super fakes are so like the real things these days”. I thought to myself ooh interesting topic. Then the mysterious voice continued that “the fakes do make glaring mistakes, though; real Chanels don’t do black hardwares...” Obviously they were talking about me
> PS - Please excuse the dirty mirror
> View attachment 3874653



What a beautiful boy! Clearly the people commenting have no clue about the so black collection! Don’t take it personal! The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Love Paris City

GiannaCC said:


> Thank you! It's the Chanel East West Flap lambskin with silver tone hardware, year 2010


Thanks so much for your reply GiannaCC! Your bag is truly a beauty and look still brand new! Xo


----------



## GiannaCC

Love Paris City said:


> Thanks so much for your reply GiannaCC! Your bag is truly a beauty and look still brand new! Xo



Thank you so much!


----------



## chicnfab

mia1103 said:


> I was at OEB downtown!
> You probably been there before


Glad to know I have a fellow here who loves chanel ... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Went on the underground this morning with the below outfit and heard a voice saying rather loudly that “Chanel super fakes are so like the real things these days”. I thought to myself ooh interesting topic. Then the mysterious voice continued that “the fakes do make glaring mistakes, though; real Chanels don’t do black hardwares...” Obviously they were talking about me
> PS - Please excuse the dirty mirror
> View attachment 3874653


Can’t even!!!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> You look AWESOME dear Panzanella.....love this entire ensemble! Sorry though that you had to hear that comment


Thanks dear Kendie 


Steph5487 said:


> What a beautiful boy! Clearly the people commenting have no clue about the so black collection! Don’t take it personal! The bag is gorgeous!


Thank you! 


Vanana said:


> Can’t even!!!


----------



## deb68nc

My new dark blue mini ..wearing blue to show the shade of it against my dress. It’s not dark in person..i love it


----------



## Ruxby

My Chanel brothers watching Project Runway with me


----------



## Lake4

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927


Fantabulous! Why am I just seeing this post? You carry it so well! Looks like we are bag sisters!


----------



## Vanana

Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:

Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.


----------



## happiness07

FunBagz said:


> Classing up the local beer joint for some post-brunch drinks with my mini. Happy Saturday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3870748
> View attachment 3870749


my bag twin..


----------



## happiness07

frivofrugalista said:


> Rainy day with small beige coco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871950


omgosh love this bag color


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you dear @Dextersmom 


Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look, aki_sato!!



Thank you @nicole0612 I always admire your RTW and didn’t realise you also have a boy jacket!  Is yours also a black colour?



nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous Boy! I am trying to fall back in love with my boy, and your stunning photo is definitely helping [emoji7]



Thank you @chicnfab 
Have you taken your gorgeous Cosmopolite coat for a spin yet????
Dying to see a pics! 


chicnfab said:


> Beautiful shoes and boy!!! Have a great day!



Thank you @Vanana 


Vanana said:


> He’s gorgeous



Beautiful!
N I’m loving your shoes! 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L classic flap in lambskin and ghw.  It is a gloomy day here today and this beauty is cheering me up.
> View attachment 3873404
> View attachment 3873406


----------



## aki_sato

My Friday Chanel


----------



## aki_sato

The details


----------



## chicnfab

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel


You're killing me with with your gorgeous red mini!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:
> 
> Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 3875617



Lovely outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel


 yeah girl, bring out that amazing red mini....i SO LOVE it on you. I think(?)it’s my favorite of yours, although i’m Obsessed w/ your Boy as well! You look BEAUTIFUL in that super chic top!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:
> 
> Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 3875617


Snap! Awesome look my friend...love LOVE love the jacket & booties too! So i almost followed in your (&DM’s) footsteps yesterday to see if there’s anything in stock at NM, but i “controlled” myself & didn’t go. Phew! Did you find anything? Have fun & bundle up this weekend w/ our cold arctic blast!!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Lovely outfit!


Thank you


----------



## LittleTuzi

Vanana said:


> Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:
> 
> Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 3875617



Love your new bag and boots! Vanana you have got great figure[emoji7], how do you maintain it? I recall your DH is a great cook and you mentioned you have lost quite a bit of weight a couple of years ago, can you please share any tips?


----------



## katrine10

zeronohiya said:


> Haven't posted here in a while so I decided to spam you guys with a few of my recent pictures[emoji8] TIA❣️
> 
> View attachment 3854904
> 
> 
> My grey reissue 227 [emoji7]


gray bag look very stylish!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


you look gorgeous! is this size small you have on? this one is next on my list!


----------



## Steph5487

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3875509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new dark blue mini ..wearing blue to show the shade of it against my dress. It’s not dark in person..i love it



What a beautiful Mini!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lake4 said:


> Fantabulous! Why am I just seeing this post? You carry it so well! Looks like we are bag sisters!


Thank you and congrats!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel


You look so pretty!


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3875509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new dark blue mini ..wearing blue to show the shade of it against my dress. It’s not dark in person..i love it


Such a lovely dress paired with absolutely gorgeous mini! And of course carried by a beautiful lady.. have a great day!


----------



## chicnfab

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3875578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel brothers watching Project Runway with me


Love it!


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> Went on the underground this morning with the below outfit and heard a voice saying rather loudly that “Chanel super fakes are so like the real things these days”. I thought to myself ooh interesting topic. Then the mysterious voice continued that “the fakes do make glaring mistakes, though; real Chanels don’t do black hardwares...” Obviously they were talking about me
> PS - Please excuse the dirty mirror
> View attachment 3874653


Such a beauty carried by a beautiful lady.. don't mind them Hun!! Have a great day!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:
> 
> Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 3875617


Looks so edgy and chic.. loving your hair too!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Arielgal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look gorgeous! is this size small you have on? this one is next on my list!



Thank you ccbaggirl! ❤ Yes, it's size small. The 25 cm one. The medium Trendy is slightly longer. Do share when you picked a Trendy up! They come in beautiful luscious colours so can't wait to see which u choose! 
 : P


----------



## myllam

My so black Crumpled Calfskin Jumbo


----------



## AnnMJ

Got my crumpled calf mini with me today!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel


In LOVE with your bag + bag charm! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel


SO cute and beautiful at the same time!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! Awesome look my friend...love LOVE love the jacket & booties too! So i almost followed in your (&DM’s) footsteps yesterday to see if there’s anything in stock at NM, but i “controlled” myself & didn’t go. Phew! Did you find anything? Have fun & bundle up this weekend w/ our cold arctic blast!!


Oh dear friend hope you stayed warm as well! I went out for lunch today and it was COLD! (and it was supposed to be colder the next 2 days?!?!?!) well it gives a good chance for the fuzzy sweaters, beautiful coats/jackets, and boots to come out and play I guess. we all know what fuzzy sweater and jackets mean right?! Chanel brooches!!!!  
Oh I've been super good like you, and also while a few things were appealing to me, didn't tempt me enough to get myself out there yet as you know. I did pick up a few things yesterday  photos soon!  I also then got something I cannot resist and am very excited about - awaiting its arrival hopefully before end of next week (fingers crossed that it works out). I'm super proud of your control!!!  @Dextersmom got me!   I mean come on, who can resist the Chanel siren call of dextersmom's - when she posted those comparison photos from my question (how nice is our dear friend?!), Total K.O.


----------



## Vanana

LittleTuzi said:


> Love your new bag and boots! Vanana you have got great figure[emoji7], how do you maintain it? I recall your DH is a great cook and you mentioned you have lost quite a bit of weight a couple of years ago, can you please share any tips?


Thank you   Appreciate your compliment on my 15 year old boy great figure   
I don't really have tips but happy to share what worked for me. I do think everybody's body works differently and each person would know best after trying out things based on how the body reacts   Excuse the long post 
About a bit over a year back, I lost about 10 lbs over 5 months I think? that was on purpose/intentionally. I pretty much used a free app called myfitnesspal which I set a goal and *religiously* tracked my calories against my target. what I realized in about a month of obsessively (to the calorie - like I put a teaspoon of sugar in my coffee and I ensure I immediately enter 3 calories) tracking this, I realized that I've been simply eating too much in the past - portion wise. I then begin to realize what worked best for me to split the calories up between the meals I take each day. After a few months, don't even need to enter anything to really know if I am eating about right.  This also help me intuitively make choices between sugary drinks vs. real food - that was very helpful. Did you know that water has 0 calories?  I'm also a big snacker, so late night snack craving is strong. However, I also don't like things that are sweet, but rather crave salty food that's hot - like soup! so instead of potato chips and heavy snack food, I turn to soup which is satisfying and not so bad for me at the same time. I also try very hard to go do at least 30 min jogging once or twice a week (which is also very important and good while weight loss so as to keep blood circulation and help ensure skin elasticity - not a young gal anymore and losing weight does a lot to ones skin so to ensure firmness  )
It was absolutely no result for the 1st month or 2 on weight, etc, but after that it's like one day suddenly the effort began to pay off and then appetite stabilized at a different level, etc. (so persistence and patience to believe it will work one day is key to continue it).  I guess really it's just simple math after all?.... calorie intake - used and left over = extra weight gain and if used more calorie than intake then lose weight?   I did notice that once I began losing the weight, for me, if I cheat and have a big meal (you know the feeling when you overeat and your tummy feels the pain that you're just too full?) I'm fine, as long as I don't do it 3 meals like that in a week. for me if I do it like 3 times in a week, I will gain some weight back and then have to really "watch" myself before I regress into previous level of appetite and such.
That worked, and then about 8 months ago, I further lost about another 20 lbs but in a bad way, it was purely from stress (personal life AND work, the work part being sadly a constant high stress factor). in fact the 20lbs weight loss was sort of scary to me eventually when I hit certain weight level (I was like would this stop soon?! can't be good for me...).  Thankfully it seems lately it seems to have stabilized somewhat. good thing too because my wardrobe contains lots of stuff I love and collected but now a lot don't fit and look sloppy but I refrained from shopping because I don't know what size i'd stay at/if I will gain back. I now finally recently started buying some things that fit in my new size and put those that are 2 size ot more too big away for now as my current closet at least. sweaters are good because they are still sort of ok when they're a bit too big.
That's my long winded answer on my "2 stage" weight loss. hope some of it may be of interest to you


----------



## k5ml3k

My new-to-me small urban spirit backpack. Pretty much brand new with the protective stickers still on. I really need to remove them ‍♀️




I usually wait a little bit before using my new items but just couldn’t wait with this one [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Looks so edgy and chic.. loving your hair too!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


thank you


----------



## s2_steph

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel





aki_sato said:


> The details



So pretty S!! Love the square mini


----------



## mcwee

Colourful flap to brighten up raining day


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Are you kidding!?NEVER too much Chanel girl!! I LOVE that top/vest& perfect w/ the pearls. Love it ALL & thank you for posting the tweed outfit pics....so cool seeing that since Vanana & I have the matching tweed bag! Good glory Bee, the thought of you & your dear Mum’s closet has to be beyond heavenly


Lol, love your comment it will certainly help me recover from my severe flu....
Not sure about my closet but my mum's closet is more interesting for sure.
Thank you very much for your sweet words!!


Kendie26 said:


> We were out w/ friends for dinner last night so i grabbed my beaded clutch


It's stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> The only thing that still fits me no matter how big I’ve grown with this pregnancy
> 16A Boy Jacket


It's a gorgeous Boy! Love the chain details and stressed leather.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic purple M/L beauty.
> PS.  This is for you @Lake4
> View attachment 3871926
> View attachment 3871927


Wow what a stunning bag! You look fab!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With chanel duo on a freezing day.. have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Oh you look so stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> OH this jacket is gorgeous!!!


It's even more gorgeous without the scarf!
And your black version is beautiful as well!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comment @Bab3408  Yes this one look lamb from afar as shiny puffy quilts but its actually caviar. I post this pic for you as you can see closely the stitch on the edge as black classic caviar flap has it ( I just had this pic in my phone from same day~Thursday, so can quickly post for you  )
> I am so happy for your lovely comment that this post makes you smile & Big Congrats on your classic flap!!!   Happily twines I hope you're enjoying your beautiful m/l flap!!!
> View attachment 3872080


Elegant and chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> My Dearest Chanel Fiends & Lovelies Ladies, Thank you so much for such your beautiful hearts and sweet comments Your love for Chanel is the wonderful positive energies! You all ladies are just too sweet and have generous hearts that always makes this Chanel forum very special and filled positive energies You ladies all rock and the best!!!!!
> And Wow, I can't believe already 6/7 pages passed since last time I was here just about 3 days ago?! So many ladies fabulous posts with their Chanel beauties!! Great energies ladies all!!! I hope you all are having a restful & peaceful Sunday evening & night


I know: I'm recovering from a severe flu and I'm now 8 days behind! But agree so many fabulous ladies on here!


shopgirl4cc said:


> I  this style @Bibi25260 !!! You rock with your Chanel and never too much at all as @Kendie26 said! Yes!!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Hello dear friends... Double-feature Chanel this weekend
> 
> Casual dinner meeting up with friends, figure caviar's perfect given the drizzling rain this weekend
> 
> This includes the first outing of my caviar camellia WOC (Finally after all these time since buying it!! )  So... first impression... love the chain length, the ease of it (I still just threw my phone and my chanel card case into it and did not take all my cards etc and use it the way WOCs were intended :shrug: ) The thing I don't like from initial impression is trying to fumble to locate and line up the flap to the tiny snap button  Pretty inconsiderate of Chanel..
> View attachment 3872103
> View attachment 3872104


Both are beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Stunning as always dearest bibi. You look perfect ❤️


Thank you so much! You made my day!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Ready for a trip out on a lovely fresh day in Windsor [emoji4]
> View attachment 3872393


You can't go wrong with this timeless beauty! Perfect combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....


Love the booties and the chevron!


----------



## Bibi25260

LGW said:


> View attachment 3873437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to run some errands with my woc


LOVE the woc, earings and sweater!


LGW said:


> Outside Laduree in London the other day. Chanel jacket  and chanel small classic bag in caviar leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873447


So chic! Did you got some macarons?


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> I can't resist sneaking in a shot with all those mirrors
> 
> View attachment 3873836
> 
> 
> It's midweek! Hang in there and countdown to the weekend! ⚘⚘⚘


So chic!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> The details


LOVE this mini!


----------



## Vanana

mcwee said:


> View attachment 3876733
> 
> Colourful flap to brighten up raining day


Oh I looove looove loooooooove this bag and sad that I didn’t pick it up. You are a lucky lady!


----------



## deb68nc

Here’s a photo of the new blue mini in natural daylight if anyone wants to see. It’s beautiful shade of blue..it’s next to my 17B red


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh dear friend hope you stayed warm as well! I went out for lunch today and it was COLD! (and it was supposed to be colder the next 2 days?!?!?!) well it gives a good chance for the fuzzy sweaters, beautiful coats/jackets, and boots to come out and play I guess. we all know what fuzzy sweater and jackets mean right?! Chanel brooches!!!!
> Oh I've been super good like you, and also while a few things were appealing to me, didn't tempt me enough to get myself out there yet as you know. I did pick up a few things yesterday  photos soon!  I also then got something I cannot resist and am very excited about - awaiting its arrival hopefully before end of next week (fingers crossed that it works out). I'm super proud of your control!!!  @Dextersmom got me!   I mean come on, who can resist the Chanel siren call of dextersmom's - when she posted those comparison photos from my question (how nice is our dear friend?!), Total K.O.


Haha yes @Dextersmom has had me also on chanel “siren calls” before...as have YOU my dear!!! It’s a super cute case...looks like 1 of the major SLG hits of the season. Also read your post reply on your weight loss & i also use myfitnesspal daily.Such an awesome app & it helped me shed 6 lbs recently ..although now i’m Dreading holiday food frenzies....that’s almost as hard to control as Chanel goodies!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Lol, love your comment it will certainly help me recover from my severe flu....
> Not sure about my closet but my mum's closet is more interesting for sure.
> Thank you very much for your sweet words!!
> 
> It's stunning!!


Oh nooooo! Feel better asap sweet Bibi, my dear “DreamBoat”...this means you can’t get sick for rest of the year!


----------



## ksuromax

Overlooking the Palm


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Both are beautiful!!


Thank you dear bibi saw that you are under the weather  you must rest and take care. There are so many people getting hit by the flu around this time too but best to get it out of the way and you will be fully recovered and ready to feast before the holiday!!!  break those chanel goodies and jackets or of jail


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aki_sato said:


> My Friday Chanel





aki_sato said:


> The details



Hi dear @aki_sato  Haven't seen you here a while and I've missed you ~ Hope everything are well with you. Your outfit look so adorable and peaceful with pop of red 16S  It's a true beauty and such a rich red  ( Yay we're twines~  i gotta bring mine out more often ) I also loved your other post earlier your gorgeous boy too  I hope you have restful and joyful weekend dear friend


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Haha yes @Dextersmom has had me also on chanel “siren calls” before...as have YOU my dear!!! It’s a super cute case...looks like 1 of the major SLG hits of the season. Also read your post reply on your weight loss & i also use myfitnesspal daily.Such an awesome app & it helped me shed 6 lbs recently ..although now i’m Dreading holiday food frenzies....that’s almost as hard to control as Chanel goodies!


I’m using that little guy already immediately it’s cute and functional I am super happy. Really should be one of their stable. I am already convinced that it should be one of their slg classics (everything’s so rectangular!!!)

Hey must enjoy holidays!!! And foods a part of that so exceptions must be made  personally I binge like a meal or 2 (tummy bursting stuff my face binge) within 7 days and then if needed the other days I take at least 1 or 2 small piece or portion of EVERYTHING I want 

Oh soooo excited for the holidays!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:
> 
> Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 3875617


 Love your easy Chanel it look carefree for mommy's busy errands for young boys yet look so chic by your style AND I  your booties!!  Hope you are having a cozy weekend dear


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Oh nooooo! Feel better asap sweet Bibi, my dear “DreamBoat”...this means you can’t get sick for rest of the year!


Thank you sweet Kendi!
But this means only a month and a half?! 


Vanana said:


> Thank you dear bibi saw that you are under the weather  you must rest and take care. There are so many people getting hit by the flu around this time too but best to get it out of the way and you will be fully recovered and ready to feast before the holiday!!!  break those chanel goodies and jackets or of jail


Lol.
I can't remember the last time I had a severe flu just like now, yes thanks for your advice I'm resting.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mcwee said:


> View attachment 3876733
> 
> Colourful flap to brighten up raining day


Wow What a beauty!! @mcwee  It is a piece of art!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the booties and the chevron!


Thank you so much my sweet friend @Bibi25260 



Bibi25260 said:


> Elegant and chic!


Thank you~ my darling @Bibi25260  you are always so sweet 



Bibi25260 said:


> I know: I'm recovering from a severe flu and I'm now 8 days behind! But agree so many fabulous ladies on here!
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Oh noon So sorry to hear that you've got flu!! I know how hard to deal with it. I'm glad to hear you're recovering now! I hope you stay warm and get extra rest, drink a lots of herb tea with honey - Oh It's such a reality talk bit,  I always eat Manuka raw honey directly or put in the tea that works for me for cough and sore throat.  ( for natural Manuka honey "MGO" # higher word better...) I'm not sure if you like it though. I really hope you will be recovered completely very soon and can enjoy fall season, my sweet friend, Im sending you big hugs from here


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you~ my darling @Bibi25260  you are always so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noon So sorry to hear that you've got flu!! I know how hard to deal with it. I'm glad to hear you're recovering now! I hope you stay warm and get extra rest, drink a lots of herb tea with honey - Oh It's such a reality talk bit,  I always eat Manuka raw honey directly or put in the tea that works for me for cough and sore throat.  ( for natural Manuka honey "MGO" # higher word better...) I'm not sure if you like it though. I really hope you will be recovered completely very soon and can enjoy fall season, my sweet friend, Im sending you big hugs from here


Ooohhh thank you so much, so sweet of you! So many sweet members here!! 
It started last weekend with just fever and I've had it enough already, it drains my energy level.
I forgot I have a jar of Manuka honey 12+, thanks for the reminder!  

Something completely diferent: I was wondering if you have seen the new reds for Cruise, bright red and burgundy? If so what are your thoughts on them or are you getting one of them?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Ooohhh thank you so much, so sweet of you! So many sweet members here!!
> It started last weekend with just fever and I've had it enough already, it drains my energy level.
> I forgot I have a jar of Manuka honey 12+, thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Something completely diferent: I was wondering if you have seen the new reds for Cruise, bright red and burgundy? If so what are your thoughts on them or are you getting one of them?



Yay! great to hear you have stock of Manuka 
To answer to your question, Ahem! Lol Yes I saw some cruise minis briefly on here and some SAs sent me pics. I think burgundy mini look really gorgeous!  I would go for it if i had a chance to see it in person and get heart beat 
I think anything that makes heart beat is the best purchase on Chanel  That's what i always got for my collection  But luckily I feel satisfied with my Chanel collection lately and got over my craziness obsession mode ( finally the time arrived! phew lol ) I seriously feel I have enough purses that I'm enjoying each days. I noticed some purses even has no chance to come out much from my closet lately  Oh well, I will rotate them soon.  One not so good thing after done obsession on purses naturally is...i got obsessed lately with jewelries world little bit... Ahem... Yeah....I did not imagine this would be happening but now I'd love to get 1 nice jewelry instead of add 1 Chanel purse...( jewelry don't take over spaces either and can wear actually 24/7)  
But Of course who knows. My passion & love for Chanel would't stop and I keep all of my collection forever  I'm sill interested in some of reissues maybe - So might be interested in adding some more in Paris in the future ( not plan exactly yet )   Of course who knows, Chanel has always surprises, another season's Chanel collection would might makes my heart beat again then would get craziness again, the case i would move quick...haha 
How about you? Any minis speaks to your heart? I hope you get what really makes your heart skip and excited!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay! great to hear you have stock of Manuka
> To answer to your question, Ahem! Lol Yes I saw some cruise minis briefly on here and some SAs sent me pics. I think burgundy mini look really gorgeous!  I would go for it if i had a chance to see it in person and get heart beat
> I think anything that makes heart beat is the best purchase on Chanel  That's what i always got for my collection  But luckily I feel satisfied with my Chanel collection lately and got over my craziness obsession mode ( finally the time arrived! phew lol ) I seriously feel I have enough purses that I'm enjoying each days. I noticed some purses even has no chance to come out much from my closet lately  Oh well, I will rotate them soon.  One not so good thing after done obsession on purses naturally is...i got obsessed lately with jewelries world little bit... Ahem... Yeah....I did not imagine this would be happening but now I'd love to get 1 nice jewelry instead of add 1 Chanel purse...( jewelry don't take over spaces either and can wear actually 24/7)
> But I might be interested in adding some more reissues in Paris in the future, or of course who knows, another season's Chanel collection would might makes my heart beat again then would get craziness again, the case i would move quick...haha
> How about you? Any minis speaks to your heart? I hope you get what really makes your heart skip and excited!!


I know what you mean about enough (Chanel) bags, I also have bags that are waiting too long to be taken out.
I didn't have a mini since recently and missed the 17B red so I really want a red mini. The bright red for Cruise is not bad based on pics on this forum but don't like the matte leather but the burgundy is lovely. I'll hope I will recover fast to be able to go the boutique soon.
Chanel do make some beautiful seasonal (reissue including) bags.
Now instead of getting Chanel purse and investing in jewelry is a good decision!
Thank you so much for your reply!  
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> I know what you mean about enough (Chanel) bags, I also have bags that are waiting too long to be taken out.
> I didn't have a mini since recently and missed the 17B red so I really want a red mini. The bright red for Cruise is not bad based on pics on this forum but don't like the matte leather but the burgundy is lovely. I'll hope I will recover fast to be able to go the boutique soon.
> Chanel do make some beautiful seasonal (reissue including) bags.
> Now instead of getting Chanel purse and investing in jewelry is a good decision!
> Thank you so much for your reply!
> Enjoy your weekend!


Yes I remember well now!  ( so sorry for my typo - i had to edit and added again in my previous reply! lol  ) Yes! You wished a red mini and I remembered and I hope you won't miss a chance when find the one your heart skip!  Yes I agree the mat leather is a questioning but color look a nice pop on the pics. I like the burgundy mini's leather more has sheen too.  Let me hear how you find your love on these or others ! I'm excited to hear my fiend Please take good care of yourself and hope this Chanel forum cheer you up and recovery completely soon my darling


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3876863
> View attachment 3876864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a photo of the new blue mini in natural daylight if anyone wants to see. It’s beautiful shade of blue..it’s next to my 17B red


So beautiful! I love the blue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow what a stunning bag! You look fab!


Thank you, Bibi.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes I remember well now!  ( so sorry for my typo - i had to edit and added again in my previous reply! lol  ) Yes! You wished a red mini and I remembered and I hope you won't miss a chance when find the one your heart skip!  Yes I agree the mat leather is a questioning but color look a nice pop on the pics. I like the burgundy mini's leather more has sheen too.  Let me hear how you find your love on these or others ! I'm excited to hear my fiend Please take good care of yourself and hope this Chanel forum cheer you up and recovery completely soon my darling



Totally agree with you on pop of color and the beautiful sheen the burgundy has! 
Thank you!  I will take care and this Forum and lovely members such as you really cheer me up!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Totally agree with you on pop of color and the beautiful sheen the burgundy has!
> Thank you!  I will take care and this Forum and lovely members such as you really cheer me up!


----------



## LittleTuzi

Vanana said:


> Thank you   Appreciate your compliment on my 15 year old boy great figure
> I don't really have tips but happy to share what worked for me. I do think everybody's body works differently and each person would know best after trying out things based on how the body reacts   Excuse the long post
> About a bit over a year back, I lost about 10 lbs over 5 months I think? that was on purpose/intentionally. I pretty much used a free app called myfitnesspal which I set a goal and *religiously* tracked my calories against my target. what I realized in about a month of obsessively (to the calorie - like I put a teaspoon of sugar in my coffee and I ensure I immediately enter 3 calories) tracking this, I realized that I've been simply eating too much in the past - portion wise. I then begin to realize what worked best for me to split the calories up between the meals I take each day. After a few months, don't even need to enter anything to really know if I am eating about right.  This also help me intuitively make choices between sugary drinks vs. real food - that was very helpful. Did you know that water has 0 calories?  I'm also a big snacker, so late night snack craving is strong. However, I also don't like things that are sweet, but rather crave salty food that's hot - like soup! so instead of potato chips and heavy snack food, I turn to soup which is satisfying and not so bad for me at the same time. I also try very hard to go do at least 30 min jogging once or twice a week (which is also very important and good while weight loss so as to keep blood circulation and help ensure skin elasticity - not a young gal anymore and losing weight does a lot to ones skin so to ensure firmness  )
> It was absolutely no result for the 1st month or 2 on weight, etc, but after that it's like one day suddenly the effort began to pay off and then appetite stabilized at a different level, etc. (so persistence and patience to believe it will work one day is key to continue it).  I guess really it's just simple math after all?.... calorie intake - used and left over = extra weight gain and if used more calorie than intake then lose weight?   I did notice that once I began losing the weight, for me, if I cheat and have a big meal (you know the feeling when you overeat and your tummy feels the pain that you're just too full?) I'm fine, as long as I don't do it 3 meals like that in a week. for me if I do it like 3 times in a week, I will gain some weight back and then have to really "watch" myself before I regress into previous level of appetite and such.
> That worked, and then about 8 months ago, I further lost about another 20 lbs but in a bad way, it was purely from stress (personal life AND work, the work part being sadly a constant high stress factor). in fact the 20lbs weight loss was sort of scary to me eventually when I hit certain weight level (I was like would this stop soon?! can't be good for me...).  Thankfully it seems lately it seems to have stabilized somewhat. good thing too because my wardrobe contains lots of stuff I love and collected but now a lot don't fit and look sloppy but I refrained from shopping because I don't know what size i'd stay at/if I will gain back. I now finally recently started buying some things that fit in my new size and put those that are 2 size ot more too big away for now as my current closet at least. sweaters are good because they are still sort of ok when they're a bit too big.
> That's my long winded answer on my "2 stage" weight loss. hope some of it may be of interest to you



Thank you Vanana for taking the time to share your experience and thoughts (I love reading your 'long winded' reply with lots of pearls of wisdom[emoji16]). I want to lose the extra pounds before trying for baby number 2, and I think I need to control my portion size (it doesn't help with family members who are good at and love cooking) and restart exercising regularly.

Sorry to hear you went through a phase of high level of stress, its hard to juggle everything as a modern woman. I have found music, meditation, and exercise help me de-stress. I hope your weight will soon stabilise to a point you are happy with and feel healthy (you can probably go up one or two sizes and still look fabulous!). Good job you don't need to replace any of the Chanel bags when your size changes[emoji86]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into the sunshine (taking my DH to the beach for a picnic lunch) with my 225.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the sunshine (taking my DH to the beach for a picnic lunch) with my 225.
> View attachment 3877280


Beautiful 225 reissue and looking gorgeous as always.  Loving our daytime SoCal temp but it’s getting a bit chilly at night lately.


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Inspired by Dextersmom, rushed to pick up a few things at a local Chanel store :giggles:
> 
> Iridescent Caviar messenger bag (size similar to jumbo but without the weight and double flaps, 4 grommet holes) with ruthenium hardware and a special "twisty" cc logo. This has to be my best easy bum around Chanel bag that's extremely low maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 3875617


Looking fabulous as always!!  LOVE that coat!!


----------



## love2learn

aki_sato said:


> The details [/QUOTE
> Love your red square mini!!!  Looks perfect with your cute outfit!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the sunshine (taking my DH to the beach for a picnic lunch) with my 225.
> View attachment 3877280


Sounds like a great day planned!  You look so summery and cute!


----------



## love2learn

myllam said:


> My so black Crumpled Calfskin Jumbo





AnnMJ said:


> View attachment 3876409
> 
> Got my crumpled calf mini with me today!



Both are gorgeous!  Love seeing Myllam's in the Jumbo and AnnMJ's in the mini  Beautiful pics from both of you!


----------



## love2learn

k5ml3k said:


> My new-to-me small urban spirit backpack. Pretty much brand new with the protective stickers still on. I really need to remove them ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3876529
> 
> 
> I usually wait a little bit before using my new items but just couldn’t wait with this one [emoji7]


This is gorgeous!!  Love seeing these beautiful backpacks!


----------



## love2learn

mcwee said:


> View attachment 3876733
> 
> Colourful flap to brighten up raining day


Such a happy fun bag!


----------



## Steph5487

Using my navy jumbo tonight


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Sounds like a great day planned!  You look so summery and cute!


Thank you so much, love2learn. 


Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful 225 reissue and looking gorgeous as always.  Loving our daytime SoCal temp but it’s getting a bit chilly at night lately.


Thank you, Chanel923 and you are so right! I am getting ready to go out for dinner and it is cold.


----------



## Dextersmom

Steph5487 said:


> Using my navy jumbo tonight


This bag looks so perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.


----------



## Vanana

Went browsing for new eyeglasses, extra productive and got some really nice new pants. super happy.
Lucky purple mermaid rainbow boy came with me, along with the 17 cruise Rainbow CC brooch 
The purple rainbow boy looks more green and gray in some of the shots here, plus an extra photo of the boy riding pretty with the fall foliage in the background.  Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Looking fabulous as always!!  LOVE that coat!!


Thank you so much! That coat was an impulsive purchase  It's fine Italian tweed/cool on crazy sale, the black fur collar is removable too, and in my size! so I was like "I don't have a coat yet in _exactly_ that shade of green!" hahaha we work so hard to justify silly things like this!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.


Holy smokes Hot tamale!!!  Super sexy and yet so cute AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your easy Chanel it look carefree for mommy's busy errands for young boys yet look so chic by your style AND I  your booties!!  Hope you are having a cozy weekend dear


Thank you SG4CC!!! Yes it's certainly a carefree chanel! DH wasn't sure about those crazy booties and then he looked at me and said yeah... that's totally you and I'm like "YUP!"


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Haha yes @Dextersmom has had me also on chanel “siren calls” before...as have YOU my dear!!! It’s a super cute case...looks like 1 of the major SLG hits of the season. Also read your post reply on your weight loss & i also use myfitnesspal daily.Such an awesome app & it helped me shed 6 lbs recently ..although now i’m Dreading holiday food frenzies....that’s almost as hard to control as Chanel goodies!


Was out and forgot to say, 6 Lbs some crazy progress! That app drives obsessive behavior but does help a bit. I think maybe next time you're around it's time for us to go on a shopping spree for our new size


----------



## Steph5487

Dextersmom said:


> This bag looks so perfect on you.


Thank you dear dextersmom!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Girls nite out with jumbo and mini combo!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.


+1 what @Vanana said....holy smokes is right on.  Looking way fabbbb here DM.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Girls nite out with jumbo and mini combo!
> View attachment 3877627


This red is so sexy


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.





Vanana said:


> Went browsing for new eyeglasses, extra productive and got some really nice new pants. super happy.
> Lucky purple mermaid rainbow boy came with me, along with the 17 cruise Rainbow CC brooch
> The purple rainbow boy looks more green and gray in some of the shots here, plus an extra photo of the boy riding pretty with the fall foliage in the background.  Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3877512
> View attachment 3877513
> View attachment 3877514





Vanana said:


> Was out and forgot to say, 6 Lbs some crazy progress! That app drives obsessive behavior but does help a bit. I think maybe next time you're around it's time for us to go on a shopping spree for our new size


Double “VA VA VA VOOM”dearest ladies!! Holy WOWZERS to both of you true chanel beauties!! Making Karl proud, as always ....hope your picnic w/ DH was fun yesterday DM & i adore you mini square on you (makes me want one bad!) & hellllllo legs/boots dearest Van! Whoa. Your Boy is extra special & i know how you are w/ Boys!! Hmmm, shopping w/ you would be a real blast , althoughlikely way too damaging on the wallet


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Using my navy jumbo tonight


So in love w/ your stunning new navy jumbo!! Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> So in love w/ your stunning new navy jumbo!! Looks perfect on you!



Thank you Kendie! I am absolutely in love with it!


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> Went browsing for new eyeglasses, extra productive and got some really nice new pants. super happy.
> Lucky purple mermaid rainbow boy came with me, along with the 17 cruise Rainbow CC brooch
> The purple rainbow boy looks more green and gray in some of the shots here, plus an extra photo of the boy riding pretty with the fall foliage in the background.  Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3877512
> View attachment 3877513
> View attachment 3877514



Vanana what a beautiful boy!!!! I absolutely love it!


----------



## k5ml3k

love2learn said:


> This is gorgeous!!  Love seeing these beautiful backpacks!



Thank you!! Used it all weekend and absolutely love it!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

Dextersmom said:


> Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.


What a gorgeous lady you are! Your beautiful square mini is perfect on you and very elegant and classy look!


----------



## Annabella4

Love seeing all your pics, so much ideas and inspiration!!!!   Really feel like shopping after watching al the georgeous pics here 
Though not allowed to shop anymore because I just got my hands on a pre-loved black chevron mini this weekend. Shw in caviar, I've been dreaming of this bag!  Expecting her this week!

Here is my maxi in action today


----------



## Dextersmom

Annabella4 said:


> View attachment 3877837
> 
> 
> Love seeing all your pics, so much ideas and inspiration!!!!   Really feel like shopping after watching al the georgeous pics here
> Though not allowed to shop anymore because I just got my hands on a pre-loved black chevron mini this weekend. Shw in caviar, I've been dreaming of this bag!  Expecting her this week!
> 
> Here is my maxi in action today


Gorgeous maxi!! This size looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> What a gorgeous lady you are! Your beautiful square mini is perfect on you and very elegant and classy look!





Vanana said:


> Holy smokes Hot tamale!!!  Super sexy and yet so cute AT THE SAME TIME!





Chanel923 said:


> +1 what @Vanana said....holy smokes is right on.  Looking way fabbbb here DM.





Kendie26 said:


> Double “VA VA VA VOOM”dearest ladies!! Holy WOWZERS to both of you true chanel beauties!! Making Karl proud, as always ....hope your picnic w/ DH was fun yesterday DM & i adore you mini square on you (makes me want one bad!) & hellllllo legs/boots dearest Van! Whoa. Your Boy is extra special & i know how you are w/ Boys!! Hmmm, shopping w/ you would be a real blast , althoughlikely way too damaging on the wallet


Thank you all for your sweet comments. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Went browsing for new eyeglasses, extra productive and got some really nice new pants. super happy.
> Lucky purple mermaid rainbow boy came with me, along with the 17 cruise Rainbow CC brooch
> The purple rainbow boy looks more green and gray in some of the shots here, plus an extra photo of the boy riding pretty with the fall foliage in the background.  Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3877512
> View attachment 3877513
> View attachment 3877514


In my dreams, this is the bag I borrow when I come over to play in your closet.


----------



## Steph5487

Using my WOC for errands today. Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Annabella4

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous maxi!! This size looks great on you!


Thanks! 
For a while I thought it was to big, but I love to drag al lot of stuff with me so she turns out to be a good buy after all


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay! great to hear you have stock of Manuka
> To answer to your question, Ahem! Lol Yes I saw some cruise minis briefly on here and some SAs sent me pics. I think burgundy mini look really gorgeous!  I would go for it if i had a chance to see it in person and get heart beat
> I think anything that makes heart beat is the best purchase on Chanel  That's what i always got for my collection  But luckily I feel satisfied with my Chanel collection lately and got over my craziness obsession mode ( finally the time arrived! phew lol ) I seriously feel I have enough purses that I'm enjoying each days. I noticed some purses even has no chance to come out much from my closet lately  Oh well, I will rotate them soon.  One not so good thing after done obsession on purses naturally is...i got obsessed lately with jewelries world little bit... Ahem... Yeah....I did not imagine this would be happening but now I'd love to get 1 nice jewelry instead of add 1 Chanel purse...( jewelry don't take over spaces either and can wear actually 24/7)
> But Of course who knows. My passion & love for Chanel would't stop and I keep all of my collection forever  I'm sill interested in some of reissues maybe - So might be interested in adding some more in Paris in the future ( not plan exactly yet )   Of course who knows, Chanel has always surprises, another season's Chanel collection would might makes my heart beat again then would get craziness again, the case i would move quick...haha
> How about you? Any minis speaks to your heart? I hope you get what really makes your heart skip and excited!!


Dearest friend @shopgirl4cc I was same like @Bibi25260 and curious and wanted to ask your opinion bout 18C cruise minis, because anyone knows you are Chanel mini flaps queen   I would love to hear your thoughts on them if you wouldn't mind me to ask here quickly? They look Matt caviar on colored minis this season? It look little off to me...what do you think? Are you going to get any 18C minis this time?
Dear @Bibi25260 , Can I ask your opinion too, which one look nicer to you, Red or Burgundy? I wish we could view them in person right next each that would be easier!

@shopgirl4cc, I saw your Jewelry haul at the other thread, OMG your new Cartier bracelets and Rolex is TDF! I was drooling over and admire your haul! I know those high end brands Jewelry costs 1 each about at least a few Chanel classic bags. You already own amazing collection of classics and minis and it does make sense you got over the obsession on purses now 
I wish i could get over my obsession but It is so hard with Chanel!
Are you going to Paris soon? I plan next summer finally. I know I wont be able to get cruise mini and have to make decision soon. I always appreciate for your kind help XOXO


----------



## cherryplum

Boy WOC off to a wedding with me


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Brunch at Le diplomate in dc


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> In my dreams, this is the bag I borrow when I come over to play in your closet.


 you have a purple rainbow dream bag too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

cherryplum said:


> View attachment 3877998
> 
> 
> Boy WOC off to a wedding with me


Perfect choice....it’s a stunning WOC!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Girls nite out with jumbo and mini combo!
> View attachment 3877627


I love your girls nite fun pics always! @Jkfashionstyle Beautiful Black Jumbo & Red mini is perfect pairs for sure  AND I love NOBU Hope you girls enjoyed fabulous time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the sunshine (taking my DH to the beach for a picnic lunch) with my 225.
> View attachment 3877280


You look sooooo adorable and chic, so beautiful!!!  LOVE LOVE your cute hear style and dress, and LOVE how you wear your 225, single strap hanged on your slender shoulder that look soooo elegant and classy!!! 
How sweet you two had a picnic lunch at beach You're such a sweet heart and the best wife for your love of life DH I really wish the best for your DH doing well now 


Dextersmom said:


> Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.


OMG...My beautiful girl friend! You look so classy and gorgeous!! Again, I really love how you wear your cute chevron square mini, the way by hanging single strap from your shoulder...That is the best of square mini!!! Look really elegant You make me want to bring my 225 & square lamb mini out again soon
I hope you two love birds had a wonderful relaxed dinner time


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look sooooo adorable and chic, so beautiful!!!  LOVE LOVE your cute hear style and dress, and LOVE how you wear your 225, single strap hanged on your slender shoulder that look soooo elegant and classy!!!
> How sweet you two had a picnic lunch at beach You're such a sweet heart and the best wife for your love of life DH I really wish the best for your DH doing well now
> 
> OMG...My beautiful girl friend! You look so classy and gorgeous!! Again, I really love how you wear your cute chevron square mini, the way by hanging single strap from your shoulder...That is the best of square mini!!! Look really elegant You make me want to bring my 225 & square lamb mini out again soon
> I hope you two love birds had a wonderful relaxed dinner time


Thank you so much, my generous and beautiful friend.  Your words always bring a smile to my face and warm my heart.   I am inspired by you and your gentle nature.  Wishing you a beautiful week.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my generous and beautiful friend.  Your words always bring a smile to my face and warm my heart.   I am inspired by you and your gentle nature.  Wishing you a beautiful week.


 Thank you so much my sweetest darling friend, I wish you two the best and peaceful and blessed week my love


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Dying at the end of the night. 

*shoes: alexandre Birman


----------



## nashpoo

Figuring out what purses to bring on my trip [emoji173]️


----------



## amna72

Bring your beautiful beige jumbo and make some pictures for us, so we can enjoy it as well


----------



## nashpoo

amna72 said:


> Bring your beautiful beige jumbo and make some pictures for us, so we can enjoy it as well



Hahaha! I'm going to California, so I feel like the beige would work over there!! You don't think beige looks weird with black?


----------



## amna72

Black and beige are the safest colours for me...beige for California is a good choice AND I could not leave such a beauty at home, especially since you just got her


----------



## TheAnaVega

nashpoo said:


> Hahaha! I'm going to California, so I feel like the beige would work over there!! You don't think beige looks weird with black?



All chanel is loved and appreciated in California- we don’t discriminate against colors, hardware or leather lol 

Bring what will make you feel good when you come out here to visit us [emoji14] lol


----------



## daphnepan

steffysstyle said:


> Chunky-knit love!
> View attachment 3860777


Apologies if this has been asked already, but what color is this?! It's gorrrrrrrrrrgeous


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

nashpoo said:


> Hahaha! I'm going to California, so I feel like the beige would work over there!! You don't think beige looks weird with black?


Beige gorgeous! Careful about color transfers with dark clothes. Wash new clothes (colors) before wearing with beige bag.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Love Paris City said:


> Dearest friend @shopgirl4cc I was same like @Bibi25260 and curious and wanted to ask your opinion bout 18C cruise minis, because anyone knows you are Chanel mini flaps queen   I would love to hear your thoughts on them if you wouldn't mind me to ask here quickly? They look Matt caviar on colored minis this season? It look little off to me...what do you think? Are you going to get any 18C minis this time?
> Dear @Bibi25260 , Can I ask your opinion too, which one look nicer to you, Red or Burgundy? I wish we could view them in person right next each that would be easier!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc, I saw your Jewelry haul at the other thread, OMG your new Cartier bracelets and Rolex is TDF! I was drooling over and admire your haul! I know those high end brands Jewelry costs 1 each about at least a few Chanel classic bags. You already own amazing collection of classics and minis and it does make sense you got over the obsession on purses now
> I wish i could get over my obsession but It is so hard with Chanel!
> Are you going to Paris soon? I plan next summer finally. I know I wont be able to get cruise mini and have to make decision soon. I always appreciate for your kind help XOXO



Hi LPC  Sorry for my late response! Monday feels often tiring after too many family events over the weekends...! 
Yes as I replied to @Bibi25260 too, I think some of cruise minis look beautiful color & I hope you can get the one you will be excitedly in love and heart beat! 
And thank you for asking & quick answer to your question… For me? No I’m not planning to add any from 18C, actually any more purses, nor every seasons’, Unless something really makes my heart beat and love at first sight  I’m happily done collecting my favorite purses and satisfied now, and enjoying what I have and rotate them daily that’s the most fun part for me I adore each of them and keep my collection forever  I don’t really have any wish list for purses now. Rather I now love to add quality jewelries more instead of purses, i guess... haha Maybe only interested in adding another Reissues, I guess?  Oh I love seeing the beauty of @Kendie26 her 226 size RHW sometimes come up here 
I own Black 225 Gold HW and next one must be Black 225 RHW /SHW for sure - I really love all the classic line the most and own each HW in same black..( I know I’m bit crazy for that too..   Good things is favorite classic black stays for years, probably forever, so I’m not in hurry right now. Or might add another Red LAMB ML classic flap if my favorite shade comes in the future. BUT Who knows Chanel always has surprises, you know  Actually my SA sometimes tempt me with one attractive from fall season's ( not cruise ) so might get the one as the last additional though, will see.... 

And Thank you so much for your sweet comments   I’m really in love with those jewelries now and enjoy wearing 24/7 ( take on/off watch only)
And No, Unfortunately we really have too many busy events going on here in USA and booked up all the holidays until next summer. So we haven’t plan for Paris anytime soon but hopefully in next year again 
Great news for you! Yay! I’m so excited for you and hope you will have a wonderful travel and of course have a fun for Chanel I can’t wait to hear your happy haul Oh don't forget to share you 18C if you find the one your heart sing Hope you have a fabulous week


----------



## Nataliecluu

Monday wining


----------



## Chloe_c

Beige Coco Handle...


----------



## LGW

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE the woc, earings and sweater!
> Thank you so much!
> So chic! Did you got some macarons?


Yes I did!!


----------



## LGW

shopgirl4cc said:


> I your cute oversized sweater with WOC is amazingly chic @LGW  and LOVE your cool style always!!!


Thank you so much!


Instagram: @lauragallo_wallis


----------



## Vanana

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3878797
> 
> 
> Figuring out what purses to bring on my trip [emoji173]️


Hahaha all the new ones!!!!   enjoy your trip with these beauties but stay safe!


----------



## lasartorialista

Nataliecluu said:


> Monday wining



But also “Monday winning” [emoji6]


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> Using my navy jumbo tonight


Timeless beauty! Lovely blouse!



Dextersmom said:


> Take 2.  Heading to dinner with my square lamb chevron mini. Happy Saturday night, Chanel friends.


Wow wow wow looking so hot!



Vanana said:


> Went browsing for new eyeglasses, extra productive and got some really nice new pants. super happy.
> Lucky purple mermaid rainbow boy came with me, along with the 17 cruise Rainbow CC brooch
> The purple rainbow boy looks more green and gray in some of the shots here, plus an extra photo of the boy riding pretty with the fall foliage in the background.  Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3877512
> View attachment 3877513
> View attachment 3877514


Beautiful bag and gorgeous on you!



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Girls nite out with jumbo and mini combo!
> View attachment 3877627


Perfection!! 



Love Paris City said:


> Dearest friend @shopgirl4cc I was same like @Bibi25260 and curious and wanted to ask your opinion bout 18C cruise minis, because anyone knows you are Chanel mini flaps queen   I would love to hear your thoughts on them if you wouldn't mind me to ask here quickly? They look Matt caviar on colored minis this season? It look little off to me...what do you think? Are you going to get any 18C minis this time?
> Dear @Bibi25260 , Can I ask your opinion too, which one look nicer to you, Red or Burgundy? I wish we could view them in person right next each that would be easier!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc, I saw your Jewelry haul at the other thread, OMG your new Cartier bracelets and Rolex is TDF! I was drooling over and admire your haul! I know those high end brands Jewelry costs 1 each about at least a few Chanel classic bags. You already own amazing collection of classics and minis and it does make sense you got over the obsession on purses now
> I wish i could get over my obsession but It is so hard with Chanel!
> Are you going to Paris soon? I plan next summer finally. I know I wont be able to get cruise mini and have to make decision soon. I always appreciate for your kind help XOXO


Sorry for my late reply!
I haven't seen the mini's in person yet so based on pics here I think I would go for the burgudy, not a fan of matte leather.
I think I will go the boutique this week and hope both are there to compare.
Do have any mini on your radar, which one?
Know the feeling: Chanel is hard to resist....


----------



## presvy

Somewhere over the rainbow,iridescent purple Woc


----------



## Steph5487

Bibi25260 said:


> Timeless beauty! Lovely blouse!



Thank you dear Bibi!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi LPC  Sorry for my late response! Monday feels often tiring after too many family events over the weekends...!
> Yes as I replied to @Bibi25260 too, I think some of cruise minis look beautiful color & I hope you can get the one you will be excitedly in love and heart beat!
> And thank you for asking & quick answer to your question… For me? No I’m not planning to add any from 18C, actually any more purses, nor every seasons’, Unless something really makes my heart beat and love at first sight  I’m happily done collecting my favorite purses and satisfied now, and enjoying what I have and rotate them daily that’s the most fun part for me I adore each of them and keep my collection forever  I don’t really have any wish list for purses now. Rather I now love to add quality jewelries more instead of purses, i guess... haha Maybe only interested in adding another Reissues, I guess?  Oh I love seeing the beauty of @Kendie26 her 226 size RHW sometimes come up here
> I own Black 225 Gold HW and next one must be Black 225 RHW /SHW for sure - I really love all the classic line the most and own each HW in same black..( I know I’m bit crazy for that too..   Good things is favorite classic black stays for years, probably forever, so I’m not in hurry right now. Or might add another Red LAMB ML classic flap if my favorite shade comes in the future. BUT Who knows Chanel always has surprises, you know  Actually my SA sometimes tempt me with one attractive from fall season's ( not cruise ) so might get the one as the last additional though, will see....
> 
> And Thank you so much for your sweet comments   I’m really in love with those jewelries now and enjoy wearing 24/7 ( take on/off watch only)
> And No, Unfortunately we really have too many busy events going on here in USA and booked up all the holidays until next summer. So we haven’t plan for Paris anytime soon but hopefully in next year again
> Great news for you! Yay! I’m so excited for you and hope you will have a wonderful travel and of course have a fun for Chanel I can’t wait to hear your happy haul Oh don't forget to share you 18C if you find the one your heart sing Hope you have a fabulous week


Have you seen this one??


----------



## Steph5487

Bibi25260 said:


> Have you seen this one??
> 
> View attachment 3879325


 Oh My That is gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow wow wow looking so hot!


Thank you, sweet Bibi!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Certainly feel like Winter here....oh and Thanksgiving sales already on...temptations but just browsing since no shopping until Black Friday.  Out with ML caviar  love ❤️


----------



## nuf

Trying to bring some colors into the fall...  And my everyday working table mess.


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3879324
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow,iridescent purple Woc


Prettiest.Woc.EVER


----------



## hello123456

Bibi25260 said:


> Have you seen this one??
> 
> View attachment 3879325



@Bibi25260 where is that one from???


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at Chanel with my small Trendy.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous on you!


Thank you always so nice and sweet


----------



## Bibi25260

hello123456 said:


> @Bibi25260 where is that one from???


From NM, post #3770 in boutique stock thread.


----------



## Bibi25260

Love Paris City said:


> Dearest friend @shopgirl4cc I was same like @Bibi25260 and curious and wanted to ask your opinion bout 18C cruise minis, because anyone knows you are Chanel mini flaps queen   I would love to hear your thoughts on them if you wouldn't mind me to ask here quickly? They look Matt caviar on colored minis this season? It look little off to me...what do you think? Are you going to get any 18C minis this time?
> Dear @Bibi25260 , Can I ask your opinion too, which one look nicer to you, Red or Burgundy? I wish we could view them in person right next each that would be easier!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc, I saw your Jewelry haul at the other thread, OMG your new Cartier bracelets and Rolex is TDF! I was drooling over and admire your haul! I know those high end brands Jewelry costs 1 each about at least a few Chanel classic bags. You already own amazing collection of classics and minis and it does make sense you got over the obsession on purses now
> I wish i could get over my obsession but It is so hard with Chanel!
> Are you going to Paris soon? I plan next summer finally. I know I wont be able to get cruise mini and have to make decision soon. I always appreciate for your kind help XOXO


@Love Paris City I was in the boutique this morning but they didn't have the bright red one at all, no burgundy mini but they did have other sizes in burgundy. The color didn't wow me, it looks to me it has a brown undertone but I did love the sheen and therefore liked the iridescent black mini. Didn't get any bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly feel like Winter here....oh and Thanksgiving sales already on...temptations but just browsing since no shopping until Black Friday.  Out with ML caviar  love ❤️
> View attachment 3879501


Fabulous classic and stylish look!


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> Trying to bring some colors into the fall...  And my everyday working table mess.


Nice pop of color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Chanel with my small Trendy.
> View attachment 3879949
> View attachment 3879951


Love your entire outfit!


----------



## Phiomega

My one and only Chanel bag... found a great spot for pic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire outfit!


Thank you, Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3880659
> 
> My one and only Chanel bag... found a great spot for pic!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3880659
> 
> My one and only Chanel bag... found a great spot for pic!


Beautiful Chanel!! @Phiomega


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3880659
> 
> My one and only Chanel bag... found a great spot for pic!


Superb bag & pic!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Have you seen this one??
> 
> View attachment 3879325



Hi @Bibi25260  Yes I have seen this beauty at the store once ( it didn't make my heart sing though ) It looked sure gorgeous and edgy, some ladies would rock with this one for sure!  Not this one though, I actually just ordered 1 bag right after I replied to the sweet member @Love Paris City and just received it today  I told her and that is true as I'm done adding purses as I'm really happy with my collection ~ I'm run out for spaces now for too many purses and purses meant to be used, not collect lol ( jewelries are different story. though... ) And..ahem,  I ordered one more this morning and should be receive by Friday.... I know these are probably the last purses of Chanel  I'll post them soon when i make some relaxed time hopefully today! I've been too busy for my family right now mostly for crazy carpooling for my kid since i didn't hire new nanny yet....


----------



## Bags_4_life

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly feel like Winter here....oh and Thanksgiving sales already on...temptations but just browsing since no shopping until Black Friday.  Out with ML caviar  love ❤️
> View attachment 3879501


Perfection!!! Love your coat


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Chanel with my small Trendy.
> View attachment 3879949
> View attachment 3879951


Beautiful mod shot as always my beautiful friend!!!


----------



## s2_steph

Todays details!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

s2_steph said:


> Todays details!
> View attachment 3881095


What a pretty little baby! look like 14B? red lamb, Soo adorable!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful mod shot as always my beautiful friend!!!


Thank you, my beautiful Chanel queen.


----------



## Dextersmom

s2_steph said:


> Todays details!
> View attachment 3881095


LOVE this shot!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my beautiful Chanel queen.


Aww....haha I'm not a  at all


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Chanel with my small Trendy.
> View attachment 3879949
> View attachment 3879951


Oh so jealous! How lux is that leather on the trendy?!?! I haven’t been able to set foot inside my local boutique for some time  busy life and also their boutique closes like super early (6 or 7pm most days?) which makes it impossible for working clients to stop in after work with traffic, oh well


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Oh so jealous! How lux is that leather on the trendy?!?! I haven’t been able to set foot inside my local boutique for some time  busy life and also their boutique closes like super early (6 or 7pm most days?) which makes it impossible for working clients to stop in after work with traffic, oh well


Thank you Vanana.  Sorry to hear how busy you are.  i hope you will have some time this holiday season to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @Bibi25260  Yes I have seen this beauty at the store once ( it didn't make my heart sing though ) It looked sure gorgeous and edgy, some ladies would rock with this one for sure!  Not this one though, I actually just ordered 1 bag right after I replied to the sweet member @Love Paris City and just received it today  I told her and that is true as I'm done adding purses as I'm really happy with my collection ~ I'm run out for spaces now for too many purses and purses meant to be used, not collect lol ( jewelries are different story. though... ) And..ahem,  I ordered one more this morning and should be receive by Friday.... I know these are probably the last purses of Chanel  I'll post them soon when i make some relaxed time hopefully today! I've been too busy for my family right now mostly for crazy carpooling for my kid since i didn't hire new nanny yet....


Oh it didn't wow you?! The burgundy color didn't wow me and the bright red was not available in my boutique, so no bag for me now....
Ooohh you're making me very curious now which two bags you got, I hope you find some time soon to show them.


----------



## Bibi25260

s2_steph said:


> Todays details!
> View attachment 3881095


Very gorgeous details!


----------



## Love Paris City

Bibi25260 said:


> Sorry for my late reply!
> I haven't seen the mini's in person yet so based on pics here I think I would go for the burgudy, not a fan of matte leather.
> I think I will go the boutique this week and hope both are there to compare.
> Do have any mini on your radar, which one?
> Know the feeling: Chanel is hard to resist....





Bibi25260 said:


> @Love Paris City I was in the boutique this morning but they didn't have the bright red one at all, no burgundy mini but they did have other sizes in burgundy. The color didn't wow me, it looks to me it has a brown undertone but I did love the sheen and therefore liked the iridescent black mini. Didn't get any bag!


Sorry for my delayed response! Thanks for your input! I agree not too excited that brownish burgundy. No i did not get any bags either! I missed a few opportunities before and it was even harder to find any before increased. Oh well Lets wait for our destiny!


----------



## Steph5487

Heading out with my jumbo in the city tonight


----------



## Dextersmom

Steph5487 said:


> Heading out with my jumbo in the city tonight


I love this look.  I wish a jumbo looked this good on me.  When I have tried them at the boutique, they look awkward and stick out on me.  It looks perfect on you...sorry you are probably tired of me saying that.


----------



## Steph5487

Chloe_c said:


> View attachment 3879148
> 
> Beige Coco Handle...


I love this bag!


----------



## Steph5487

Dextersmom said:


> I love this look.  I wish a jumbo looked this good on me.  When I have tried them at the boutique, they look awkward and stick out on me.  It looks perfect on you...sorry you are probably tired of me saying that.




Thank you my dear @Dextersmom !  I bet the jumbo looks better on you then you give yourself credit for!


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Heading out with my jumbo in the city tonight


You look amazing... totally LOVE the jumbo on you!


----------



## Kendie26

s2_steph said:


> Todays details!
> View attachment 3881095


What a COOLpic! LOVE both! Super sweet feet & i wish my red lamb was a mini instead of a ML...yours is perfect!


----------



## s2_steph

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a pretty little baby! look like 14B? red lamb, Soo adorable!!


Thanks dear!! Yes I believe it was 14B, seems like such a long time ago. I wish they did ruthenium HW more often these days on Classics!



Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this shot!!!



Thank you



Bibi25260 said:


> Very gorgeous details!






Kendie26 said:


> What a COOLpic! LOVE both! Super sweet feet & i wish my red lamb was a mini instead of a ML...yours is perfect!



Aww thanks dear Kendie!! You're always so sweet with your comments! I love this mini, its still so buttery soft and smooth and still in such good condition. Theres really something to be said about older lambskin!


----------



## Kendie26

s2_steph said:


> Thanks dear!! Yes I believe it was 14B, seems like such a long time ago. I wish they did ruthenium HW more often these days on Classics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks dear Kendie!! You're always so sweet with your comments! I love this mini, its still so buttery soft and smooth and still in such good condition. Theres really something to be said about older lambskin!


Back at you!   My only red ML CF is also from 14B (red lamb w/ RHW) & i totally adore it BUT shhh, don’t tell her that i love/covet yours (in mini size) more!


----------



## s2_steph

Kendie26 said:


> Back at you!   My only red ML CF is also from 14B (red lamb w/ RHW) & i totally adore it BUT shhh, don’t tell her that i love/covet yours (in mini size) more!



Haha! I'm sure your dear m/l wont mind, the 14B red lamb is just so beautiful in all sizes!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> You look amazing... totally LOVE the jumbo on you!



Thank you Kendie! You are always so sweet!


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> Heading out with my jumbo in the city tonight


Love the coat, perfect with that beautiful jumbo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with old style cerf tote and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom....
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Steph5487

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with old style cerf tote and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom....
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3882480



Absolutely Stunning Dearest Bibi!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel the last 2 days [emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy weekend everyone! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with old style cerf tote and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom....
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3882480


I’m pretty much jealous of you & your dear Mum!!!!  You look beautiful as always Miss Dreamboat!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with old style cerf tote and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom....
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3882480


Omg bags gorgeous as usual but that Cardi!!!!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel the last 2 days [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882770
> View attachment 3882771
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! [emoji8]



Kendie beautiful bags! You need to do an updated picture of your collection!  I adore the chevron flap! I also have that pink top


----------



## deltalady

At the hair salon with my maxi


----------



## Samantha S

My trusted reissue.


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Kendie beautiful bags! You need to do an updated picture of your collection!  I adore the chevron flap! I also have that pink top


Thanks so much Steph & ugh the thought of family picI did one back around summer time (i think!...so it’s somewhere in the family thread) Yay on twins w/ the blouse ...couldn’t resist pink & those cute little cheetah’s!


----------



## ilovemydog

This wasn’t an expected purchase, but while out of town I was able to grab a M/L classic flap, caviar SHW. I was aware of the price increase because of this forum, but had no intention of buying before the increase. But when I tried it on I just couldn’t pass it up. I bought it on Monday and this is my first time using her! I just noticed I haven’t taken the little protector off the CC whoops.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel the last 2 days [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882770
> View attachment 3882771
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! [emoji8]


Love seeing sweet pinkie she is truly all season  and we are thinking same this weekend with the gray bag theme


----------



## Vanana

Dark silver caviar jumbo in action on this rainy day with me  

A gray sweater and dark silver kinda day. 

This is one of my first bags and was here to witness (or be part of?) the beginning of a bad addiction


----------



## luvlux64

Risking the Saturday night pouring rain in Toronto!  Got my sneakers as a back up & of course an umbrella!!! 
Thanks & Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo in action on this rainy day with me
> 
> A gray sweater and dark silver kinda day.
> 
> This is one of my first bags and was here to witness (or be part of?) the beginning of a bad addiction
> View attachment 3883684


I love this bag!! It looks like a cousin to my dark charcoal mini and my new iridescent black caviar medium CF.


----------



## Dextersmom

About to see Murder on the Orient Express with my red mini.


----------



## KM7029

Rocking my new mini!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag!! It looks like a cousin to my dark charcoal mini and my new iridescent black caviar medium CF.


RIGHT?!?!?!??! Cousins - I like it!   I love iridescent or metallic bags that are still subtle and wearable.  Don't get me wrong I love a well done loud bag too, but a versatile metallic/iridescent that gives that element of "pleasant surprise".   The cousins got it!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> About to see Murder on the Orient Express with my red mini.


Ah a red Chanel is killer! I love your red sandals too, and oh so jealous of your warm weather right now - only consolation price for the bitter cold weather are the Chanel jackets  
I'm curious to know what you thought of the movie!


----------



## Vanana

KM7029 said:


> Rocking my new mini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883932


Love that perfect pop of red!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> About to see Murder on the Orient Express with my red mini.


Love the red mini and sandal. I think I need a movie break too.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Having vino instead of dessert after dinner with mini...have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo in action on this rainy day with me
> 
> A gray sweater and dark silver kinda day.
> 
> This is one of my first bags and was here to witness (or be part of?) the beginning of a bad addiction
> View attachment 3883684


❤️ Love Love the shot and the bag! I love this bag, esp with jackets and coats in the Fall/Winter. Bag twins!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Ah a red Chanel is killer! I love your red sandals too, and oh so jealous of your warm weather right now - only consolation price for the bitter cold weather are the Chanel jackets
> I'm curious to know what you thought of the movie!


Thank you, my friend. We are blessed here with our weather, for sure.  I loved the movie and found it to be captivating up until the last moment.  Acting was superb and even loved the music.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love the red mini and sandal. I think I need a movie break too.


Thank you, and I hope that you will get to a movie soon.  Such a relaxing escape.


----------



## kristine Basco

I only have 2 chanel pieces but nevertheless, here they are!


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> Absolutely Stunning Dearest Bibi!


Aww thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel the last 2 days [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882770
> View attachment 3882771
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! [emoji8]


LOVE everything in both pics!!
Enjoy your sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I’m pretty much jealous of you & your dear Mum!!!!  You look beautiful as always Miss Dreamboat!


Ohh noo don't be. Thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Omg bags gorgeous as usual but that Cardi!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Samantha S said:


> My trusted reissue.


LOVE it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo in action on this rainy day with me
> 
> A gray sweater and dark silver kinda day.
> 
> This is one of my first bags and was here to witness (or be part of?) the beginning of a bad addiction
> View attachment 3883684


LOVE this one too! Great close up!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Risking the Saturday night pouring rain in Toronto!  Got my sneakers as a back up & of course an umbrella!!!
> Thanks & Happy weekend everyone
> View attachment 3883748


Those sandals are soo cute!
Enjoy your sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> About to see Murder on the Orient Express with my red mini.


Soo in love with your mini and sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

KM7029 said:


> Rocking my new mini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883932


Yes you are! It's stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Having vino instead of dessert after dinner with mini...have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3883969


Great shot! Is this the Cruise red?


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> ❤️ Love Love the shot and the bag! I love this bag, esp with jackets and coats in the Fall/Winter. Bag twins!


Yay love bag twins on this bag! It’s such a Great versatile bag and just super COOL  it gets lots of love each time I take it out


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend. We are blessed here with our weather, for sure.  I loved the movie and found it to be captivating up until the last moment.  Acting was superb and even loved the music.


Thanks for the review! I never quite trust the movie reviews but do trust our ladies taste here on all things. Seems like I might want to catch this one!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE this one too! Great close up!


Thank you  had to stop shopping for a bit so I can actually wear some of the lovely items I’ve got in the closet! The bags have been having a great time lately hanging out with me more frequently and even some of the ones like this one who hasn’t seen daylight for months got a chance to come out and play


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Having vino instead of dessert after dinner with mini...have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3883969


Hi JK you ladies are in cahoots posting all your red minis together this weekend!!! I feel like I need to get mine out too and join the party   
Which red is this? I think I see gold hardware?
Gorgeous photo and vino is ALWAYS good


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE everything in both pics!!
> Enjoy your sunday!





Vanana said:


> Love seeing sweet pinkie she is truly all season  and we are thinking same this weekend with the gray bag theme


Double thanks to 2 of my beloved chanel fasionistas!! Great seeing your Jumbo Van & i’m Sure you’ll be rocking your miss pink (twinsie bag) soon! Love to you both


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Risking the Saturday night pouring rain in Toronto!  Got my sneakers as a back up & of course an umbrella!!!
> Thanks & Happy weekend everyone
> View attachment 3883748


Ok so by now you know i’m Obsessed w/ your blue mini, but HELLO to those sandals!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Soo in love with your mini and sandals!


Thank you, Bibi.


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> Those sandals are soo cute!
> Enjoy your sunday!





Kendie26 said:


> Ok so by now you know i’m Obsessed w/ your blue mini, but HELLO to those sandals!!!



Thanks guys . These sandals are comfy! And perfect for the “disco” lights - ouch, sounds old 
 The crystal design on it...


----------



## FunBagz

Shopping!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

out and about


----------



## Kendie26

Pardon my yoga pants/casual attire (i will change after a little workout)but cruising around w/ my Boy & chanel brooch. The hardware on my Boy & brooch metals clearly do not matchbut I’m ok with it! Happy Sunday Lovelies!!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Just unboxed and relaxing with my new classic beauty.,afraid of color transfer but she’s too hot to pass on..


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pardon my yoga pants/casual attire (i will change after a little workout)but cruising around w/ my Boy & chanel brooch. The hardware on my Boy & brooch metals clearly do not matchbut I’m ok with it! Happy Sunday Lovelies!!


I think you look great and I love your Boy and brooch combo!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh it didn't wow you?! The burgundy color didn't wow me and the bright red was not available in my boutique, so no bag for me now....
> Ooohh you're making me very curious now which two bags you got, I hope you find some time soon to show them.


Hi my sweet friend @Bibi25260  Sooo Sorry I’ve been very busy for outing with family 4 days in row since the last time I was at PF!!   I missed this message until now.  ( And been busy as always its my habit since I was excited and used the purse right away after received it .... )

No, sorry the one you showed me didn’t speak to me but as I mentioned it looked cool and edgy reissue  I’m sure for other beautiful ladies rock it and it’s a cool beauty 
I sort of always know my heart and taste and feelings very clearly when comes to “meet” the purse or pickup something new purses  almost meet your destiny love ( sorry for being bit cheesy…? haha ) just like the purchase with my heart beat or love at first sight....so most of the time I rarely ask SAs or others opinions for choosing the purse that makes an easy shopping hehe 
OK...back to topic...I just came back home tonight and here PF, so will find some time to post it tonight soon maybe at month purchase thread..?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with old style cerf tote and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom....
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3882480


Beautiful jacket @Bibi25260  A lucky daughter!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel the last 2 days [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882770
> View attachment 3882771
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! [emoji8]


Loooovvve your adorable shirt with pink mini!!!!  You're so adorable and fun sense for the best match!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> About to see Murder on the Orient Express with my red mini.


My beautiful DM What a lovely 17B red mini on your slender leg ( yay twineis )  I hope you had a fun movie time & relaxed weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

> Rocking my new mini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883932


Beautiful mod shot! @KM7029 ! Congrats on your new Red mini  Beautiful pop of color on your pretty dress and look so beautiful on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Having vino instead of dessert after dinner with mini...have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3883969


Love @Jkfashionstyle  love your shot always and especially a grass of Red with your beautiful 17C (? ) mini!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Samantha S said:


> My trusted reissue.


Beautiful Reissue!!! @Samantha S


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ilovemydog said:


> This wasn’t an expected purchase, but while out of town I was able to grab a M/L classic flap, caviar SHW. I was aware of the price increase because of this forum, but had no intention of buying before the increase. But when I tried it on I just couldn’t pass it up. I bought it on Monday and this is my first time using her! I just noticed I haven’t taken the little protector off the CC whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883622


Congrats @ilovemydog  on beautiful classic M/L!!! A great purchase before increase!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo in action on this rainy day with me
> 
> A gray sweater and dark silver kinda day.
> 
> This is one of my first bags and was here to witness (or be part of?) the beginning of a bad addiction
> View attachment 3883684



What a cool & edgy looking Jumbo! I love your style as always @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Risking the Saturday night pouring rain in Toronto!  Got my sneakers as a back up & of course an umbrella!!!
> Thanks & Happy weekend everyone
> View attachment 3883748


Beautiful shoes @luvlux64  I hope you had a nice dry day afterwards


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Pardon my yoga pants/casual attire (i will change after a little workout)but cruising around w/ my Boy & chanel brooch. The hardware on my Boy & brooch metals clearly do not matchbut I’m ok with it! Happy Sunday Lovelies!!


Wow!!!  SO COOL darling!!! You rock with your special edition handsome boy!!!!  LOOOOVE your casual chic styling!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Been busy outing & shopping with my family for 3 days in row  & finally some relaxed time for myself and little for PF tonight ~  A quick shot in the car last night ~ during shopping with my 225 with my DD  225 small size reissue if my favorite as a crossbody purse for shopping  Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all lovelies had a restful weekend ~


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cool & edgy looking Jumbo! I love your style as always @Vanana


Thank you and likewise! Love your elegant style


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel the last 2 days [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882770
> View attachment 3882771
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! [emoji8]


Love the pink and grey!!  Such a cute top!!  Are those little leopards?


----------



## love2learn

Samantha S said:


> My trusted reissue.


Gorgeous


----------



## love2learn

ilovemydog said:


> This wasn’t an expected purchase, but while out of town I was able to grab a M/L classic flap, caviar SHW. I was aware of the price increase because of this forum, but had no intention of buying before the increase. But when I tried it on I just couldn’t pass it up. I bought it on Monday and this is my first time using her! I just noticed I haven’t taken the little protector off the CC whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883622


Best kind of purchases!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo in action on this rainy day with me
> 
> A gray sweater and dark silver kinda day.
> 
> This is one of my first bags and was here to witness (or be part of?) the beginning of a bad addiction
> View attachment 3883684


You look hip and chic and your jumbo just adds even more chic to the outfit.  Curious as to how old your Jumbo is?


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Risking the Saturday night pouring rain in Toronto!  Got my sneakers as a back up & of course an umbrella!!!
> Thanks & Happy weekend everyone
> View attachment 3883748


OMG!!  What cute shoes those are!!  And of course the gorgeous blue laying there beside them!!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Been busy outing & shopping with my family for 3 days in row  & finally some relaxed time for myself and little for PF tonight ~  A quick shot in the car last night ~ during shopping with my 225 with my DD  225 small size reissue if my favorite as a crossbody purse for shopping  Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all lovelies had a restful weekend ~
> View attachment 3884751


So beautiful!!  Hope you're shopping trips were fruitful!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> About to see Murder on the Orient Express with my red mini.


Cute little red sandals looks perfect with your gorgeous red mini!!  How was the movie?  It's on my list to see if we ever get the time!


----------



## love2learn

KM7029 said:


> Rocking my new mini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883932


Looks so cute on you!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Having vino instead of dessert after dinner with mini...have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3883969


Looks like a perfect combo!


----------



## love2learn

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3883978


Assuming your CF went shopping for LV?  Love LV's holiday packaging this season.


----------



## love2learn

kristine Basco said:


> I only have 2 chanel pieces but nevertheless, here they are!
> 
> View attachment 3884016
> View attachment 3884017


Very cute pieces!  Love the mini!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Shopping!
> View attachment 3884344


Such a gorgeous reissue!!  The turnlock looks so nice and shiny!!


----------



## love2learn

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> View attachment 3884347
> 
> 
> out and about


Looks like a lovely time!!   Drinks looks good, Gabrielle looks beautiful, and cute union jack napkins!!  At least they look like napkins?


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Pardon my yoga pants/casual attire (i will change after a little workout)but cruising around w/ my Boy & chanel brooch. The hardware on my Boy & brooch metals clearly do not matchbut I’m ok with it! Happy Sunday Lovelies!!


Look at you!!!  You dress to the 9's to go to a "little workout"  Love both your brooch and that gorgeous Boy, but also a shout out to your cute denim vest


----------



## love2learn

chanelbaby26 said:


> Just unboxed and relaxing with my new classic beauty.,afraid of color transfer but she’s too hot to pass on..


This color is just so beautiful  It'd be easy just to sit and stare at it, but use this gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> You look hip and chic and your jumbo just adds even more chic to the outfit.  Curious as to how old your Jumbo is?


Thanks I bought it back in sept 2015. This is my 4th or 5th bag near beginning of my addiction. Its placement was unclear as on the same day I was there to buy a black lamb jumbo with gold hardware and it was super puffy hence Batman (well the black and yellow color scheme is also very Batman  ) I struggled back and forth between the jumbo lamb and this cool beauty so long - they are sooo different!!!! I can’t make up my mind!! My DH made the decision for me and got both (he love them both too) so technically they came home with me together and I was one happy gal


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Thanks I bought it back in sept 2015. This is my 4th or 5th bag near beginning of my addiction. Its placement was unclear as on the same day I was there to buy a black lamb jumbo with gold hardware and it was super puffy hence Batman (well the black and yellow color scheme is also very Batman  ) I struggled back and forth between the jumbo lamb and this cool beauty so long - they are sooo different!!!! I can’t make up my mind!! My DH made the decision for me and got both (he love them both too) so technically they came home with me together and I was one happy gal


I would've been a very happy gal too, LOL!!


----------



## ilovemydog

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats @ilovemydog  on beautiful classic M/L!!! A great purchase before increase!


Thank you! I feel very fortunate to have been able to grab it before the increase!


----------



## ilovemydog

love2learn said:


> Best kind of purchases!!!  Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Found a very classic Christmas tree so I took a picture with my perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Found a very classic Christmas tree so I took a picture with my perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shoes @luvlux64  I hope you had a nice dry day afterwards


Thanks, it wasn’t that bad getting in & out of the car, thank God!


love2learn said:


> OMG!!  What cute shoes those are!!  And of course the gorgeous blue laying there beside them!!


Thank you. The heels are really cute


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My beautiful DM What a lovely 17B red mini on your slender leg ( yay twineis )  I hope you had a fun movie time & relaxed weekend


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  Wishing you a beautiful Thanksgiving. 


love2learn said:


> Cute little red sandals looks perfect with your gorgeous red mini!!  How was the movie?  It's on my list to see if we ever get the time!


Thank you so much, love2learn.  I loved the movie. Captivating plot, superb acting and even loved the music.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> So beautiful!!  Hope you're shopping trips were fruitful!!


Thank you!! @love2learn  You're sooo sweet!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My birthday outfit!


----------



## Sandyhk

My ‘ lovely Boys’  giving me company on the way to meet my parents


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


Happy Birthday HeartMyMJs! Lovely outfit and gorgeous mini ❤️ Have a fabulous birthday celebration! What’re your bday wishes this year? Hm...um..more minis or more gorgeous boys?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Hehe awww I'm always happy to hear from you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Birthday HeartMyMJs! Lovely outfit and gorgeous mini [emoji173]️ Have a fabulous birthday celebration! What’re your bday wishes this year? Hm...um..more minis or more gorgeous boys?



Thank you so much!!!  I meant to write Anniversary outfit!  So bad!  It was my 10th wedding anniversary!  My birthday is next month.  I have been eyeing on a Coco Handle but we’ll see![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## dotty8

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3880659
> 
> My one and only Chanel bag... found a great spot for pic!



It's beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


Woot! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTY!! You belong on the catwalk for sure....looking AMAZING!
Ha....i’m Coming back to edit after posting this as i just read you meant to say anniversary!!So happy HAPPY 10th to you & Mr. HeartMyMJs!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. ❤️
> View attachment 3885039


You are ALWAYS a vision of sheer lovelieness!!!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with old style cerf tote and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom....
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3882480


As always You look fabulous bibi ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I think you look great and I love your Boy and brooch combo!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Loooovvve your adorable shirt with pink mini!!!!  You're so adorable and fun sense for the best match!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow!!!  SO COOL darling!!! You rock with your special edition handsome boy!!!!  LOOOOVE your casual chic styling!!!





love2learn said:


> Love the pink and grey!!  Such a cute top!!  Are those little leopards?





love2learn said:


> Look at you!!!  You dress to the 9's to go to a "little workout"  Love both your brooch and that gorgeous Boy, but also a shout out to your cute denim vest


Love ALL of you...kind thanks for you constant sweetness & support! Kisses all around 
@love2learn yes they are little cheetah’s or leopards on that blouse (gosh i should know my animals better to know w/ certainty!@shopgirl4cc laughing & LOVING all your emoji excitement as always!! Missing your famous sweatdrop though
 Also LOVE LOVE,BIG LOVE for your most perfect & stunning reissue you posted. Best.Bag.Ever


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Found a very classic Christmas tree so I took a picture with my perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️


Exquisite pic of beautiful you!! Obviously love your Boy too


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite pic of beautiful you!! Obviously love your Boy too


What will my world like be without you ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thank you  had to stop shopping for a bit so I can actually wear some of the lovely items I’ve got in the closet! The bags have been having a great time lately hanging out with me more frequently and even some of the ones like this one who hasn’t seen daylight for months got a chance to come out and play


I know what you mean, I've bags waiting in the closet also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Pardon my yoga pants/casual attire (i will change after a little workout)but cruising around w/ my Boy & chanel brooch. The hardware on my Boy & brooch metals clearly do not matchbut I’m ok with it! Happy Sunday Lovelies!!


Both are gorgeous!
Yoga pants are not obvious so you have a fabulous casual outfit, love the jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi my sweet friend @Bibi25260  Sooo Sorry I’ve been very busy for outing with family 4 days in row since the last time I was at PF!!   I missed this message until now.  ( And been busy as always its my habit since I was excited and used the purse right away after received it .... )
> 
> No, sorry the one you showed me didn’t speak to me but as I mentioned it looked cool and edgy reissue  I’m sure for other beautiful ladies rock it and it’s a cool beauty
> I sort of always know my heart and taste and feelings very clearly when comes to “meet” the purse or pickup something new purses  almost meet your destiny love ( sorry for being bit cheesy…? haha ) just like the purchase with my heart beat or love at first sight....so most of the time I rarely ask SAs or others opinions for choosing the purse that makes an easy shopping hehe
> OK...back to topic...I just came back home tonight and here PF, so will find some time to post it tonight soon maybe at month purchase thread..?


No problem!
Seeing the two reissues you just got I understand why you passed this one!


shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful jacket @Bibi25260  A lucky daughter!


Thank you so much! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Been busy outing & shopping with my family for 3 days in row  & finally some relaxed time for myself and little for PF tonight ~  A quick shot in the car last night ~ during shopping with my 225 with my DD  225 small size reissue if my favorite as a crossbody purse for shopping  Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all lovelies had a restful weekend ~
> View attachment 3884751



This is my favorite reissue, just beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


Happy anniversary!!  
You look fabulous! Have a great day!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> As always You look fabulous bibi ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Aww thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> What will my world like be without you ❤️





Bibi25260 said:


> Both are gorgeous!
> Yoga pants are not obvious so you have a fabulous casual outfit, love the jacket!


  kisses to you both dearest Bibi & Firstchanel!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> No problem!
> Seeing the two reissues you just got I understand why you passed this one!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> This is my favorite reissue, just beautiful!!


Thank you soooo much my sweet friend @Bibi25260   I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and joyful & peaceful holiday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist 
Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week  





Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Found a very classic Christmas tree so I took a picture with my perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️


@Firstchanellv28  Beautiful boy and tree!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


 @HeartMyMJs  I love your style of leather jacket with dress, AND what a fun! your beautiful mini look so chic on the style!!  Happy Birthday to you!!!   I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandyhk said:


> My ‘ lovely Boys’  giving me company on the way to meet my parents


Wow what a beautiful sheen on puffy quilts  @Sandyhk Both boys are so lovely!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. ❤️
> View attachment 3885039


Pretty lady as always @Jkfashionstyle  I love your mini! she is so lovely and such a great pop of color Hope you had a wonderful dinner & Happy Thanksgiving week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Shopping!
> View attachment 3884344


Awww so honor to be twines on this beauty @FunBagz  Thanks to your wonderful thread, otherwise I would not have noticed this beauty exist...From your gorgeous posts on your thread it was easy to believe how it would be gorgeous in person, But when I actually saw this IRL on last Wed, my heart skipped and just fell in love unexpectedly 
Btw, your beauty look so happy to be around pretty shoes department!  Hope you enjoyed fun shopping!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTY!! You belong on the catwalk for sure....looking AMAZING!
> Ha....i’m Coming back to edit after posting this as i just read you meant to say anniversary!!So happy HAPPY 10th to you & Mr. HeartMyMJs!!



Haha!!  Thank you so much!!!  You’re so sweet!!  I’m losing my mind!!![emoji23]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> @HeartMyMJs  I love your style of leather jacket with dress, AND what a fun! your beautiful mini look so chic on the style!!  Happy Birthday to you!!!   I hope you had a wonderful day!



Thank you always!!  You’re so sweet!!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy anniversary!!
> You look fabulous! Have a great day!



Thank you!!![emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3885039



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist
> Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week
> View attachment 3885325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885326
> 
> Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....



Beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much @HeartMyMJs


----------



## deb68nc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. ❤️
> View attachment 3885039


Your whole outfit looks great! Is that the dark pink mini from early in the year?


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist
> Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week
> View attachment 3885325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885326
> 
> Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....




Gorgeous reissue on gorgeous lady! Breathtaking as always... Congratulation on new 226, shopgirl4cc


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist
> Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week
> View attachment 3885325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885326
> 
> Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....


This stunner looks phenomenal on you, love it so much!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Pardon my yoga pants/casual attire (i will change after a little workout)but cruising around w/ my Boy & chanel brooch. The hardware on my Boy & brooch metals clearly do not matchbut I’m ok with it! Happy Sunday Lovelies!!


Kendie, this glorious BOY looks fabulous on you!!! I love the way your wearing the brooch and I adore your jean jacket!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> This stunner looks phenomenal on you, love it so much!!!


Thanks so much! dear sweet friend @Auvina15


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Gorgeous reissue on gorgeous lady! Breathtaking as always... Congratulation on new 226, shopgirl4cc


Thank you so much! @LuvhandbagsLV


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist
> Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week
> View attachment 3885325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885326
> 
> Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....


I CAN NOT LOOK AT THIS BAG AGAIN BECAUSE i DIED from it’s mesmerizing beauty!!! 
Oh but i do look forward to being twinsies again when you get your RHW reissue!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Loving this new Chanel brooch!!


----------



## Kendie26

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3885637
> View attachment 3885639
> View attachment 3885641
> 
> 
> Loving this new Chanel brooch!!


WOWEE, now is some seriously sweet, killer mod...you look INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Kendie, this glorious BOY looks fabulous on you!!! I love the way your wearing the brooch and I adore your jean jacket!!!


Thanks so much darling friend....how the heck are you/missed you lately. Hoping all is wonderful in your world girlfriend


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> I CAN NOT LOOK AT THIS BAG AGAIN BECAUSE i DIED from it’s mesmerizing beauty!!!
> Oh but i do look forward to being twinsies again when you get your RHW reissue!


Well, let me join you then 
I am so jelly on her metallic reissue that is the dream one for me and TO DIE FOR


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, now is some seriously sweet, killer mod...you look INCREDIBLE!!



Thank you sweet Kendie!! [emoji8]


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3885637
> View attachment 3885639
> View attachment 3885641
> 
> 
> Loving this new Chanel brooch!!


I love your brooch & cool jacket!! ❤️


----------



## Sandyhk

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow what a beautiful sheen on puffy quilts  @Sandyhk Both boys are so lovely!!!



thank you


----------



## deltalady

Had a day of shopping with my Maxi


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> I know what you mean, I've bags waiting in the closet also!


Oh come on  between your closet and your moms closet you definitely do not need to shop!!!  but please, do not stop...


----------



## nycmamaofone

Chanel7Chanel said:


> I love your brooch & cool jacket!! [emoji173]️



Thank you so much!! The jacket is Zara [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I CAN NOT LOOK AT THIS BAG AGAIN BECAUSE i DIED from it’s mesmerizing beauty!!!
> Oh but i do look forward to being twinsies again when you get your RHW reissue!





Chanel7Chanel said:


> Well, let me join you then
> I am so jelly on her metallic reissue that is the dream one for me and TO DIE FOR


Don't leave me alone my fav friends~ !!  Lol sorry I did not mean to....  Love you both soooo much


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~


----------



## love2learn

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Found a very classic Christmas tree so I took a picture with my perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️


That is one beautiful Boy!!!  Looks so perfect with your cute top!!


----------



## love2learn

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


Wow HeartMyMJs!!!  You looks so fabulous!!!  You really really do!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2learn said:


> Wow HeartMyMJs!!!  You looks so fabulous!!!  You really really do!!



Thank you!!!  You’re so sweet!!![emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


You, your red mini and your sweet doggie all look so beautiful, my friend.  I used my red mini again today too.  I agree with you, as It is just perfect for this time of year.


----------



## love2learn

Sandyhk said:


> My ‘ lovely Boys’  giving me company on the way to meet my parents


That blue Boy is just so beautiful   Love beautiful Woc too of course, but that blue is just a stunning blue!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. ❤️
> View attachment 3885039


You look so cute!!  Your mini looks perfect with your dress!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist
> Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week
> View attachment 3885325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885326
> 
> Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....


I've commented already on this beauty, but it needs at least an emoji or two!!


----------



## deb68nc

Out with my favorite bag! Happy Monday ladies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You, your red mini and your sweet doggie all look so beautiful, my friend.  I used my red mini again today too.  I agree with you, as It is just perfect for this time of year.


Aww  Thank you my gorgeous friend DM... I saw your beautiful 17B Red mini on your slender leg at the movies theatre at your post and actually YOU inspired me to bring 17b out today as always you wear your beautiful bags so well and chic style What a fun to be twines with you Happy Thanksgiving week my sweetest friend


----------



## love2learn

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3885637
> View attachment 3885639
> View attachment 3885641
> 
> 
> Loving this new Chanel brooch!!


I'm loving the brooch AND the jacket!!


----------



## love2learn

deltalady said:


> Had a day of shopping with my Maxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885720


You look very chic and gorgeous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> I've commented already on this beauty, but it needs at least an emoji or two!!


Ahaha you're so sweet and funny Thank you sooo much for such your warm & sweet heart always my dear @love2learn


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


 Love seeing this shade of red and it looks even more gorgeous against the black!!  And what a beautiful baby you have!!  He/she looks so well trained and happy!!  Of course y'all are at the park and what dog doesn't love the park?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this shade of red and it looks even more gorgeous against the black!!  And what a beautiful baby you have!!  He/she looks so well trained and happy!!  Of course y'all are at the park and what dog doesn't love the park?


Thank you my sweet friend @love2learn He was well behavior at that time because I had his favorite treat in my hand lol haha otherwise, no no oh no,  he always need a leash all the time of course ( but this pic was at the dog park too) since he's super jumpy and a fast runner....


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


Happy Birthday!!  You look so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Today’s outfit with mini and Gucci heels, dinner with the family. ❤️
> View attachment 3885039


Gorgeous pop of red!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Birthday!!  You look so pretty!



Thank you!!  I meant to write it’s my wedding anniversary outfit!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Aww  Thank you my gorgeous friend DM... I saw your beautiful 17B Red mini on your slender leg at the movies theatre at your post and actually YOU inspired me to bring 17b out today as always you wear your beautiful bags so well and chic style What a fun to be twines with you Happy Thanksgiving week my sweetest friend


----------



## Sandyhk

love2learn said:


> That blue Boy is just so beautiful   Love beautiful Woc too of course, but that blue is just a stunning blue!!


thanks, dear  Blue with brushed gold looks really gorgeous.  
Black col is the boy wallet


----------



## Sandyhk

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3885865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my favorite bag! Happy Monday ladies


   gorgeous classic with the best combination. Next in my wishlist
But I need to wait... sitting on the ban island and admiring these beauties. (secretly making a wish list as well )


----------



## Sandyhk

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832



 beautiful...


----------



## NANI1972

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3885637
> View attachment 3885639
> View attachment 3885641
> 
> 
> Loving this new Chanel brooch!!



Is that a Chanel jacket as well? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Arielgal

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832



Love the shade of red! So sexy and rich against the black leggings!  Your dog looks so sweet-tempered! Patiently waiting for u to take the beautiful shot of ur mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Arielgal said:


> Love the shade of red! So sexy and rich against the black leggings!  Your dog looks so sweet-tempered! Patiently waiting for u to take the beautiful shot of ur mini


Thank you!!! dearest sweet @Arielgal


----------



## Firstchanellv28

love2learn said:


> That is one beautiful Boy!!!  Looks so perfect with your cute top!!


Hehe thanks a lot.. I love my top too it's a souvenir from Korea from my lil cousin sis! ❤️❤️❤️❤️ My beautiful boy has a special place in my heart tho I sometimes felt remorse for paying a hefty price to the personal shopper


----------



## Firstchanellv28

shopgirl4cc said:


> @Firstchanellv28  Beautiful boy and tree!!!


Thanks loads I love them!


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> Had a day of shopping with my Maxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885720


What a terrific mod.....you are 1 hell-of-a BEAUTIFUL woman & look amazing w/ your maxi!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Well, let me join you then
> I am so jelly on her metallic reissue that is the dream one for me and TO DIE FOR





shopgirl4cc said:


> Don't leave me alone my fav friends~ !!  Lol sorry I did not mean to....  Love you both soooo much





shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


Yes, i’m So glad you are joining me sweet Chanel7Chanel!! Hey, WHEN we move in w/ dear shopgirl we can easily steal/borrow that spectacular reissue & she may not even realize it!!!Actually, she’s so thoughtful, she’d probably offer  it up to us!!
Adore your red mini at the park....all of your reds are crazy amazing shopgirl but seriously, look how darling & well behaved your dear pup is!! Even though he knows you have a treat in your hand...he’s very majestic looking


----------



## nycmamaofone

love2learn said:


> I'm loving the brooch AND the jacket!!



Thank you!!



NANI1972 said:


> Is that a Chanel jacket as well? It’s beautiful!



Thank you! The jacket is Zara [emoji12].


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Chanel lovelies lovers ~  Here is quick mod shots at the ladies rooms ( again  ) I've been using this new 226 size Charcoal metallic calfskin reissue since received this one on last Wednesday. I usually use the new purse excitedly right away... I've been outing for 3 days in row during shopping with my family for preparing Thanksgiving gathering....yes crazy busy season arrived again.....  Then finally my shoulder got little bit sore during long hours errands  It feels slightly heavier than regular reissue in black distressed leather, so I finally switched to 225 reissue & minis for lighter cross body option yesterday, But I really love this calfskin leather I found its really durable. I did not open thread for reveal of this new purchase but posted this new purse at purchase thread. And Yes this is same one of dear @FunBagz her gorgeous reissue  Thanks to her wonderful thread made me notice this beauty exist
> Thanks so much for letting me share quickly here & Hope Chanel lovelies have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday season  Joyful & peaceful week
> View attachment 3885325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885326
> 
> Well...I REALLY did not mean to add any purses this time, as I'm really happily DONE with my favorite purses collection and enough numbers now ( purse meant to be used and not to be collected ) BUT the member @Love Paris City her question to me on last Monday actually just provoked me on timing, so its her fault! lol (  just joking, sweetie LPC I was just weak this time especially my SA's text for this beauty...lol  ) Believe or not, everything was quickly happened the chance just came on last Monday and just received the charcoal one on last Wed and received 225 RHW on last Fri it was an unfortunate defect one though... I soooo loved @Kendie26 her posts of RHW since before  and wished to inform happily we would be twin sis on size difference 226 & 225 though, will wait patiently for no defect one in new shipment.....


OMG!!!Super gorg reissue!!!!WOW WOW WOW....Congratulation shopgirl4cc!!! Sorry if i provoked you but you've got the best one hehe  Sorry to hear the other one was defect!  No worries! Chanel is producing classic reissue as a classic line, right? You can have anytime and hopefully new one arrives at the boutique soon!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

❤️❤️❤️Sorry if it's my boy again but I'm proud to talk about him & tho I only brought one bag for traveling! ❤️❤️❤️ I'm surprised that my boy is such a tough one..I was chasing my baby around and when I bend down to lift her my boy fell to the ground with a loud sound but thankfully there is no flaw! Such a well behaved perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BreathAir

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


 Hi! Your red mini flap is so beautiful! May I ask which season is your bag from?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


your pup and purse are both darling!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much darling friend....how the heck are you/missed you lately. Hoping all is wonderful in your world girlfriend


I'm doing great, thank you my sweetest friend!!! Just have been busy with kids schedule and work....but still try to sneak in here off and on...gotta catch up Wishing you have a very happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## deltalady

Kendie26 said:


> What a terrific mod.....you are 1 hell-of-a BEAUTIFUL woman & look amazing w/ your maxi!



You’re so sweet!!! Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## bebefuzz

My vintage bag...


----------



## love2learn

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 3886787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage bag...


Love it!!  Looks perfect with your outfit!!


----------



## PrincessMe

artist michael hussar opening reception


----------



## PrincessMe

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3884997
> 
> My birthday outfit!


 so beautiful! happy belated birthday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BreathAir said:


> Hi! Your red mini flap is so beautiful! May I ask which season is your bag from?


Sorry for my late reply! Thank you so much @BreathAir  Yes this one is from this year's fall season 17B dark red caviar. Have a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your pup and purse are both darling!!


Thank you!! @ccbaggirl89 You're so sweet!  Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Love Paris City said:


> OMG!!!Super gorg reissue!!!!WOW WOW WOW....Congratulation shopgirl4cc!!! Sorry if i provoked you but you've got the best one hehe  Sorry to hear the other one was defect!  No worries! Chanel is producing classic reissue as a classic line, right? You can have anytime and hopefully new one arrives at the boutique soon!


Thank you so much @Love Paris City  haha...yes you did provoke...  but i have to appreciate for you now...otherwise i would have ignored my SA's temptation at that time and was not going to get anything. I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Bibi25260

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3885637
> View attachment 3885639
> View attachment 3885641
> 
> 
> Loving this new Chanel brooch!!


The coat and brooch look stunning on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Oh come on  between your closet and your moms closet you definitely do not need to shop!!!  but please, do not stop...


LOL thank you for making me laugh!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


Your mini and dog are cute!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, i’m So glad you are joining me sweet Chanel7Chanel!! Hey, WHEN we move in w/ dear shopgirl we can easily steal/borrow that spectacular reissue & she may not even realize it!!!Actually, she’s so thoughtful, she’d probably offer  it up to us!!
> Adore your red mini at the park....all of your reds are crazy amazing shopgirl but seriously, look how darling & well behaved your dear pup is!! Even though he knows you have a treat in your hand...he’s very majestic looking


Ahahaha   darling friends you two are too funny and fun! Love you both   
Sweet Kendie, I always love love love your fun sense of humor!!  You're the best and such a fun  here!! You're also always such a thoughtful lady Kendie, I always see the time of your reply post that is very early morning ( in east) probably before going to work, and before going to sleep, you often check and reply to all of ladies on time to not miss each, that is never easy to do, i know that and you must be busy too  You're just sooooo sweet heart and naturally born to make people happy and brighten up You're one of the most precious person on the earth and the best in here      I'm sure Everyone loves you too
Sorry for being little bit childish me and cheesy bit! lol with too many emoji as always and for being such an emoji mania again  ( but you know we're same on that!  ) Oh, also Thank you for checking at the other thread of the "pet with Chanel" yeah but he is very "sly" and knows the trick, and also jumpy runner.....  lol 
Awww I LOOOOVVVE your beautiful cutie  so much too!!!! 
I hope you will have a fabulous Thanksgiving break, my dearest darling joyful and peaceful time 
With Love


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Your mini and dog are cute!!


Thank you my sweet friend & gorgeous lady @Bibi25260  I hope you recovered completely now and enjoy warm and happy Thanksgiving


----------



## truffpuff

Gorgeous bag (great shade of red!) and adorable dog! 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Walked with my  at the park today as always with my easy mini....( & Red today for holiday mood... )
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous Thanksgiving break & week dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 3885831
> 
> View attachment 3885832


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahahaha   darling friends you two are too funny and fun! Love you both
> Sweet Kendie, I always love love love your fun sense of humor!!  You're the best and such a fun  here!! You're also always such a thoughtful lady Kendie, I always see the time of your reply post that is very early morning ( in east) probably before going to work, and before going to sleep, you often check and reply to all of ladies on time to not miss each, that is never easy to do, i know that and you must be busy too  You're just sooooo sweet heart and naturally born to make people happy and brighten up You're one of the most precious person on the earth and the best in here      I'm sure Everyone loves you too
> Sorry for being little bit childish me and cheesy bit! lol with too many emoji as always and for being such an emoji mania again  ( but you know we're same on that!  ) Oh, also Thank you for checking at the other thread of the "pet with Chanel" yeah but he is very "sly" and knows the trick, and also jumpy runner.....  lol
> Awww I LOOOOVVVE your beautiful cutie  so much too!!!!
> I hope you will have a fabulous Thanksgiving break, my dearest darling joyful and peaceful time
> With Love


Dying laughing (i need to learn the rolling on floor laughing emoji!) & blushing....my darling sweetest friend... YOU ARE SPECTACULAR!! You are a true LoveBug angel & just way too generous & thoughtful  with your kindest words! My best emoji Queen. OMG yes i am up WAY too early everyday...wish i could sleep longer/more but i’ve Always been like this. Thank you for the kitty love & it will be wonderful (per your other post)if you do get a kitty to add to your beautiful family. I’m sure you sexy, sly  pup makes you laugh when he’s going for his treats!!


----------



## Kendie26

Tiny contribution today


----------



## Zucnarf

Medium caviar flap, my 1st


----------



## nycmamaofone

Bibi25260 said:


> The coat and brooch look stunning on you!



You are so sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Kendie26 said:


> Tiny contribution today



Those are so sweet! 
I really like the size.  They look wonderful!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my sweet friend & gorgeous lady @Bibi25260  I hope you recovered completely now and enjoy warm and happy Thanksgiving


Only a mild cough.... thank you!
@shopgirl4cc  Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Tiny contribution today


Don't know why but I can't see your pic 
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## deb68nc

Bibi25260 said:


> Don't know why but I can't see your pic
> Happy Thanksgiving!!


I think there’s a glitch in the websight. I can’t see any pics either...


----------



## Bibi25260

deb68nc said:


> I think there’s a glitch in the websight. I can’t see any pics either...


Thank for the confirmation I'm not the only one.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Tiny contribution today


So beautiful my twins! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I went to the mall earlier and someone wanted to buy my boy on the spot!  But it ain't for sale! I can never bring myself to sell what is mine! Have a beautiful blessed thanksgiving day!


----------



## Kendie26

Sourisbrune said:


> Those are so sweet!
> I really like the size.  They look wonderful!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Don't know why but I can't see your pic
> Happy Thanksgiving!!





Firstchanellv28 said:


> So beautiful my twins! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Thank you Lovelies! They are an ideal size (for me) @Sourisbrune 
@Bibi25260 you’re not missing anything Dreamboat...just a pair of gold crystal cc earrings I’m also seeing “issues” w/ not being able to see some pics that show up as jpegs... hmmmm
@yes i know we are twins on these @Firstchanellv28 ...yay! You look SENSATIONAL w/ your gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Marlee

Trying on a new skirt with my So Black Reissue


----------



## Rami00

Here is my chanel mini,pic taken from IG


----------



## Rami00

My favorite Chanel bag of all times..another one taken from my IG


----------



## BreathAir

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sorry for my late reply! Thank you so much @BreathAir  Yes this one is from this year's fall season 17B dark red caviar. Have a nice Thanksgiving!


Thank you for your kind reply! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## deb68nc

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Kisa

Urban spirit backpack and messy hair.


----------



## Panzanella

Friday with my current favourite!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Trying on a new skirt with my So Black Reissue
> View attachment 3888255


You look SUPER fab Marlee Hope you got the skirt !! What a pretty smile & of course your reissue is a stunner!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag of all times..another one taken from my IG


Exquisite everything...what a beautiful blouseAnd i swear, 1 of these days I’m going to strive for your “no more than 10 bags” rule!


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> You look SUPER fab Marlee Hope you got the skirt !! What a pretty smile & of course your reissue is a stunner!



Thank you for your very kind reply [emoji4] Yes I got the skirt and am already wearing it today! I love my Reissue, I hope to add even more someday. Have a great day!


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite everything...what a beautiful blouseAnd i swear, 1 of these days I’m going to strive for your “no more than 10 bags” rule!


woo hooo! Thank you


----------



## Rami00

In all its glory!


----------



## Kisa

Panzanella said:


> Friday with my current favourite!
> View attachment 3888576



Omg you look SO chic!! The charms on the bag really elevate your total look!


----------



## Christofle

Kisa said:


> Urban spirit backpack and messy hair.



Lovely jacket


----------



## Kendie26

Old pic (as i’m too lazy for a new pic or selfie today)but out w/ my WOC for day errands & dinner w/ hubs Happy day after Thanksgiving &/or happy weekend dearest Chanel Lovelies!


----------



## Freckles1

Shotgun!


----------



## JLbb

Mini day


----------



## Panzanella

Kisa said:


> Omg you look SO chic!! The charms on the bag really elevate your total look!


Awwww, thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Tiny contribution today


Yay I can see your pic! These are soo cute!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> Here is my chanel mini,pic taken from IG
> View attachment 3888358


You're back!! Your mini is so gorgeous!


Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag of all times..another one taken from my IG


Agree!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Friday with my current favourite!
> View attachment 3888576


Lovely backpack and gorgesou on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Friday with my current favourite!
> View attachment 3888576


Clear why it's your favourite: it's stunning and prefect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Old pic (as i’m too lazy for a new pic or selfie today)but out w/ my WOC for day errands & dinner w/ hubs Happy day after Thanksgiving &/or happy weekend dearest Chanel Lovelies!


It's so stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cuba flap yesterday.


----------



## Bibi25260

It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Samantha S

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3889041
> 
> Shotgun!


Wow...such a beautiful reissue


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409





Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3889408


Two equally stunning looks!! I adore your CC scarf.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yay I can see your pic! These are soo cute!!





Bibi25260 said:


> It's so stunning!





Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3889408





Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409


Thanks so much darling Bibi / “Dreamboat”...funny cause when i saw my closeup of cc post earrings i said “hmm, i didn’t realize i had that many freckles or sunspots!!” 
Totally in love w/ BOTH of your mods...there’s something so cool & effortless with your Cuba flap....BIG FAN of that one but probably an even bigger fan of the so black Chevron....holy WOWZER is that ever a dream bag


----------



## LuckyBitch

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409


You look great. I adore your scarf, is it in the current collection? I'd love one


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Two equally stunning looks!! I adore your CC scarf.


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much darling Bibi / “Dreamboat”...funny cause when i saw my closeup of cc post earrings i said “hmm, i didn’t realize i had that many freckles or sunspots!!”
> Totally in love w/ BOTH of your mods...there’s something so cool & effortless with your Cuba flap....BIG FAN of that one but probably an even bigger fan of the so black Chevron....holy WOWZER is that ever a dream bag


I only see a few freckels: less than 5! 
Thank you so much for your sweet compliments!


----------



## bh4me

Looking fabulous ladies! 

Running errands today with my dark beige flap. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Bibi25260

LuckyBitch said:


> You look great. I adore your scarf, is it in the current collection? I'd love one


Thank you!
I got mine 2 years ago but a year later saw this one again. I think my SA said it's from the permanent line so this one could be around.


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag of all times..another one taken from my IG


Stunning as always Rami ❤️


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3889408


Love your black scalloped edge jacket Bibi , is that also another piece from your stunning chanel collection?


----------



## Vanana

Burgundy flap in action today. Looked a bit dark under poor lighting when picking up new glasses


----------



## jazzcrazy

Brought this gal to a theme park. I just love how versatile this bag is...
View attachment 3889625


----------



## Rami00

Bibi25260 said:


> You're back!! Your mini is so gorgeous!
> 
> Agree!!


Thank you! I have been on and off on this fun thread.


----------



## Rami00

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409


 I love love love your reissue!


----------



## Rami00

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3889041
> 
> Shotgun!


Wowwwww!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Love your black scalloped edge jacket Bibi , is that also another piece from your stunning chanel collection?


Thank you!
No not a Chanel jacket  but Claudie Perlot, it's still in the current collection but now with a black scarf.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Burgundy flap in action today. Looked a bit dark under poor lighting when picking up new glasses
> View attachment 3889534
> View attachment 3889535


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> I love love love your reissue!


Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Reissue 225 crossbody today ~ walking with my family &  I am so so sleepy....  
Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Here is my chanel mini,pic taken from IG
> View attachment 3888358





Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag of all times..another one taken from my IG





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3888756
> 
> In all its glory!



WOW I've missed your beautiful posts so soooo much! @Rami00 Thanks so much for posting your gorgeous beauties again!!  I hope you're doing well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Friday with my current favourite!
> View attachment 3888576


I  your special edition reissue!! Just so gorgeous and unique & sooo fun!!! @Panzanella  I've been enjoying my reissues a lot lately and just sooo happy to see beautiful ladies post their beloved reissues lately here


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kisa said:


> Urban spirit backpack and messy hair.


I adore your cool & casual chic style @Kisa  You look so beautiful lady and love your hair style too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Tiny contribution today


What a cute post! I love your earrings on you  I LOVE your cool & edgy SO BLACK chevron WOC too on the other post!  I adore your perfect collation!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3887780
> 
> Medium caviar flap, my 1st


 You look gorgeous @Zucnarf


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3889408






Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409


This is my favorite style of yours! my sweet friend @Bibi25260 
You look so cool from head to toe and gorgeous with your edgy so black chevron reissue!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409


Love this loook, is it the 227?  Gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

truffpuff said:


> Gorgeous bag (great shade of red!) and adorable dog!


Thank you so much dear @truffpuff  You're so sweet. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bh4me said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!
> 
> Running errands today with my dark beige flap. Have a great weekend all!
> View attachment 3889519


Wow so refreshing to see beautiful buttery lambs flap @bh4me  Your lamb flap look so gorgeous on the color


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Burgundy flap in action today. Looked a bit dark under poor lighting when picking up new glasses
> View attachment 3889534
> View attachment 3889535


Beautiful Burgundy color and edgy style @Vanana !  Hope you had a fun glasses shopping & Thanksgiving


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW I've missed your beautiful posts so soooo much! @Rami00 Thanks so much for posting your gorgeous beauties again!!  I hope you're doing well


Aww thank you babe! I missed you girls. Love your beautiful shot of 225, isn’t it just a perfect size! Extremely hard to find here.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Aww thank you babe! I missed you girls. Love your beautiful shot of 225, isn’t it just a perfect size! Extremely hard to find here.


Thank you! dear beautiful  @Rami00  I did not know about inventory level of 225 size in your beautiful Canada! I think 226 is more popular perfect size for ladies in USA too. I adore your beautiful 226 since before  I feel your pure love for your bags whenever see you post gorgeous pics of them You're the one who made "Reissue fever" in Chanel world  I am really soooo happy to see you here again!!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue 225 crossbody today ~ walking with my family &  I am so so sleepy....
> Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving
> View attachment 3889711


Ah my fav  What happened?! too much turkey and food coma?!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> It's gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Old pic (as i’m too lazy for a new pic or selfie today)but out w/ my WOC for day errands & dinner w/ hubs Happy day after Thanksgiving &/or happy weekend dearest Chanel Lovelies!





Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since so black was out so today the so black and scarf.
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 3889409


Nice cozy winter look!  The so black reissue is perfect pairing with boots in the winter  Thanks for the reminder - I've been going without scarves but you have officially kicked off scarf season! (tomorrow - I will bring my scarf inventory out and this year I will try my best to use them more!)


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> My favorite Chanel bag of all times..another one taken from my IG





Rami00 said:


> Here is my chanel mini,pic taken from IG
> View attachment 3888358



 hello there!! missed your perfect pairing and outfits!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Tiny contribution today


Sweet earrings but seriously I love your pretty hair!


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> ❤️❤️❤️Sorry if it's my boy again but I'm proud to talk about him & tho I only brought one bag for traveling! ❤️❤️❤️ I'm surprised that my boy is such a tough one..I was chasing my baby around and when I bend down to lift her my boy fell to the ground with a loud sound but thankfully there is no flaw! Such a well behaved perfect boy! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Perfect demo of how a cool edgy boy bag works so well for a casual cool outfit! so glad your boy bag survived the fall without damage


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Ah my fav  What happened?! too much turkey and food coma?!


----------



## Kisa

shopgirl4cc said:


> I adore your cool & casual chic style @Kisa  You look so beautiful lady and love your hair style too



Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## Kisa

Christofle said:


> Lovely jacket



Thank you so much! I just snagged it at Zara.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue 225 crossbody today ~ walking with my family &  I am so so sleepy....
> Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving
> View attachment 3889711


Lovely Reissue, my friend!!!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

All black outfit with red mini


----------



## autumntoki

out with my jumbo today... [emoji173]️  happy weekend, tpf lovelies! xx [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Burgundy flap in action today. Looked a bit dark under poor lighting when picking up new glasses
> View attachment 3889534
> View attachment 3889535





Vanana said:


> Sweet earrings but seriously I love your pretty hair!


Thank you Van...my hair was just straight that day & not it’s natural weird wavy curl
Soooooo, you’ve def been holding out on us with this burgundy gem...OMG TOTALLY LOVE. That color is just magnificent ( reminds me of my new Celine flap color that I’m obsessed with) & those new glasses look pretty darn chi & swanky too!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!
> 
> Running errands today with my dark beige flap. Have a great weekend all!
> View attachment 3889519


That’s one hell of an amazing bag ....your mods are always totally spot on phenomenal girl


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a cute post! I love your earrings on you  I LOVE your cool & edgy SO BLACK chevron WOC too on the other post!  I adore your perfect collation!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue 225 crossbody today ~ walking with my family &  I am so so sleepy....
> Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving
> View attachment 3889711



Kindest thanks darling friend & your pic of your 225 is perfection...truly shows the bags unbelievable beauty in every sense.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue 225 crossbody today ~ walking with my family &  I am so so sleepy....
> Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving
> View attachment 3889711


This one is perfection!! LOVE it!


shopgirl4cc said:


> This is my favorite style of yours! my sweet friend @Bibi25260
> You look so cool from head to toe and gorgeous with your edgy so black chevron reissue!!!


Aww thank you so much @shopgirl4cc for your sweet compliment!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dira said:


> Love this loook, is it the 227?  Gorgeous!


Thank you! Yes it is the 227.


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3889765


Love the bag and sweater!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Nice cozy winter look!  The so black reissue is perfect pairing with boots in the winter  Thanks for the reminder - I've been going without scarves but you have officially kicked off scarf season! (tomorrow - I will bring my scarf inventory out and this year I will try my best to use them more!)


When I start wearing this scarf it's hard to wear other or stop......


----------



## Bibi25260

ZoeyZhou said:


> All black outfit with red mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889996


Beautiful red perfect with all black outfit!


----------



## Vanana

autumntoki said:


> out with my jumbo today... [emoji173]️  happy weekend, tpf lovelies! xx [emoji4]
> View attachment 3890010
> 
> View attachment 3890011


That is just too darn cute!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Van...my hair was just straight that day & not it’s natural weird wavy curl
> Soooooo, you’ve def been holding out on us with this burgundy gem...OMG TOTALLY LOVE. That color is just magnificent ( reminds me of my new Celine flap color that I’m obsessed with) & those new glasses look pretty darn chi & swanky too!


It looks great and it’s fun to change up looks once in a while (I mean it did distract me from those cute little cc studs)!  You are right the color of this bag is extremely similar to your gorgeous new Celine bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag and sweater!!



Thank you!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## LuckyBitch

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you!
> I got mine 2 years ago but a year later saw this one again. I think my SA said it's from the permanent line so this one could be around.


Thanks for the info


----------



## autumntoki

Vanana said:


> That is just too darn cute!



thanks so much! i love your burgundy flap!! xxx [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## LittleTuzi

Date night with DH (a real rarity after we had DD!)


----------



## LittleTuzi

Vanana said:


> Burgundy flap in action today. Looked a bit dark under poor lighting when picking up new glasses
> View attachment 3889534
> View attachment 3889535



I remember your reveal thread of this one!
What a gorgeous and unique piece! Glad to see you use it (I recall you have a light coloured reissue with black hardware too, look forward to seeing that beauty in action some day too! )


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Burgundy flap in action today. Looked a bit dark under poor lighting when picking up new glasses
> View attachment 3889534
> View attachment 3889535


 so beautiful!!!  She needs to be in your mod shots more often


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue 225 crossbody today ~ walking with my family &  I am so so sleepy....
> Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving
> View attachment 3889711


So pretty!!  Black against red and vice versa always looks so perfect!!


----------



## love2learn

LittleTuzi said:


> Date night with DH (a real rarity after we had DD!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890484


Looks like a yummy date night!!


----------



## love2learn

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3889765


Love the black on grey!!  Looks perfect together!


----------



## love2learn

ZoeyZhou said:


> All black outfit with red mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889996


The red really pops against the black.


----------



## love2learn

autumntoki said:


> out with my jumbo today... [emoji173]️  happy weekend, tpf lovelies! xx [emoji4]
> View attachment 3890010
> 
> View attachment 3890011


Love the animation in the amc picture!!  Too cute!!  Beautiful jumbo!!


----------



## love2learn

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3890173


Looks gorgeous against your camel colored coat


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> so beautiful!!!  She needs to be in your mod shots more often


Thank you we will work on that


----------



## Vanana

Sunday funday 
Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt) 
They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person 
How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.


----------



## bunnie159

...just regular shopping )))))) boy bag looks very good even with heavy winter clothes....Alaska ))))))


----------



## HeartMyMJs

love2learn said:


> Love the black on grey!!  Looks perfect together!



Thank you!![emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553



Beautiful!!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553



This bag is so gorgeous! Everyone is in love for a reason!


----------



## nicole0612

bunnie159 said:


> ...just regular shopping )))))) boy bag looks very good even with heavy winter clothes....Alaska ))))))



Grocery shopping like a BOSS!


----------



## nicole0612

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3889765



Wow, stunning bag and pearl top. Swooning!


----------



## nicole0612

Going to a friend's birthday party with my bronze 225. This size is perfection.








On my way to a party for 1.5 year olds, which means down on my hands and knees, sticky fingers, juice spilled on my pants. Obviously a job for Trendy WOC.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553


I have no words other than YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL. (In EVERY mod)You make Karl proud


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Going to a friend's birthday party with my bronze 225. This size is perfection.
> View attachment 3890708
> 
> View attachment 3890709
> 
> View attachment 3890710
> 
> View attachment 3890711
> 
> On my way to a party for 1.5 year olds, which means down on my hands and knees, sticky fingers, juice spilled on my pants. Obviously a job for Trendy WOC.
> View attachment 3890718
> 
> View attachment 3890719


 omg my sweet friend....yay, there you are!! Another BEAUTIFUL woman. My heart can’t take this excitement this early in the morning!! Both of these are true perfection on you! That trendy woc is my fave!


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> This bag is so gorgeous! Everyone is in love for a reason!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Going to a friend's birthday party with my bronze 225. This size is perfection.
> View attachment 3890708
> 
> View attachment 3890709
> 
> View attachment 3890710
> 
> View attachment 3890711
> 
> On my way to a party for 1.5 year olds, which means down on my hands and knees, sticky fingers, juice spilled on my pants. Obviously a job for Trendy WOC.
> View attachment 3890718
> 
> View attachment 3890719


Cool bags and outfits!  I especially love that floral skirt against a heavier textured sweater - very cute!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I have no words other than YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL. (In EVERY mod)You make Karl proud


Thank you K for being sweet you   how’s holiday shopping going?! It’s sooooo hard when I run into cute things!!! It’s like one for you, 5 for me...  sooo bad!


----------



## Vanana

LittleTuzi said:


> Date night with DH (a real rarity after we had DD!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890484


Hope you enjoyed a wonderful and well deserved adults night out!!!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Clear why it's your favourite: it's stunning and prefect with your lovely outfit!


Thank you dear Bibi 


shopgirl4cc said:


> I  your special edition reissue!! Just so gorgeous and unique & sooo fun!!! @Panzanella  I've been enjoying my reissues a lot lately and just sooo happy to see beautiful ladies post their beloved reissues lately here


Thanks darling shopgirl4cc


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> omg my sweet friend....yay, there you are!! Another BEAUTIFUL woman. My heart can’t take this excitement this early in the morning!! Both of these are true perfection on you! That trendy woc is my fave!



Thanks Kendie! I have tried so many WOC with no success! I love them but I can't fit my wallet and keys in there...Trendy WOC to the rescue, I love that it is just a bit bigger...or stretchier...or something [emoji3]



Vanana said:


> Cool bags and outfits!  I especially love that floral skirt against a heavier textured sweater - very cute!!!



Thank you! Both are Isabel Marant! [emoji254]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, stunning bag and pearl top. Swooning!



Thank you!!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## amna72

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553



You look fabulous and you rock the bag I have tried this bag in a medium size when it came out and it did not suit me at all...it looks like a completely different bag on you I must say


----------



## Dextersmom

At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.


----------



## Vanana

amna72 said:


> You look fabulous and you rock the bag I have tried this bag in a medium size when it came out and it did not suit me at all...it looks like a completely different bag on you I must say


Thank you  It is possible that it’s a difference of vibe for this bag in mini vs medium? Sometimes I think the medium or jumbo can look a bit more serious or elegant side and this color is a bit higher on the fun casual factor to me    that, or more likely, it’s my immaturity/refusal to grow up


----------



## Mosman

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891158


Your 17b red ??, such a beautiful bag on you. I am looking high and low for this one, but no luck so far !!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Mosman said:


> Your 17b red ??, such a beautiful bag on you. I am looking high and low for this one, but no luck so far !!!


Thank you and yes I was lucky to get this 17B beauty. It was the only one my Nordstrom received.  I wish you luck finding one.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891158


 Darling!!! You look so beautiful and I your style such a casual chic with classic red flap!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> So pretty!!  Black against red and vice versa always looks so perfect!!


Thank you my sweet friend!!! @love2learn you're always so sweet


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3890173


Gorgeors as always!! @Zucnarf


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553


Beautiful outfit!! dear fashionista friend & Chanel  @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LittleTuzi said:


> Date night with DH (a real rarity after we had DD!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890484


What a sweet date  Love your luxe lambskin mini @LittleTuzi Hope you two had a fabulous time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

autumntoki said:


> out with my jumbo today... [emoji173]️  happy weekend, tpf lovelies! xx [emoji4]
> View attachment 3890010
> 
> View attachment 3890011


What a fun and creative pics!! @autumntoki


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nicole0612 said:


> Going to a friend's birthday party with my bronze 225. This size is perfection.
> View attachment 3890708
> 
> View attachment 3890709
> 
> View attachment 3890710
> 
> View attachment 3890711
> 
> On my way to a party for 1.5 year olds, which means down on my hands and knees, sticky fingers, juice spilled on my pants. Obviously a job for Trendy WOC.
> View attachment 3890718
> 
> View attachment 3890719


Oooooo Gorgeous!!! Love love your bronze reissue & your both outfit @nicole0612


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Darling!!! You look so beautiful and I your style such a casual chic with classic red flap!!!


Thank you, my beautiful and sweet friend!!


----------



## bunnie159

nicole0612 said:


> Grocery shopping like a BOSS!


oh,yes ))))) I have to keep everything under control


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891158


Oh perfect red with camel color. thanks for reminder - still hasn't increased wardrobe with good camel color clothing yet!!! You always make it look so easy


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Oh perfect red with camel color. thanks for reminder - still hasn't increased wardrobe with good camel color clothing yet!!! You always make it look so easy


Thank you, Vanana.  This is one of the Vince sweaters I splurged on last year around this time and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Vanana

Blue caviar coco handle with ruthenium hardware and chanel silver heart cc ring with clear and turquoise crystals today


----------



## deltalady

My small contribution to the thread today


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891158


My dearest dex, you and your red bag are amazingly beautiful..  have a great day ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar coco handle with ruthenium hardware and chanel silver heart cc ring with clear and turquoise crystals today
> View attachment 3891563


Both are gorgeous my dear!


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> My small contribution to the thread today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891601


Such a classic!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> My dearest dex, you and your red bag are amazingly beautiful..  have a great day ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar coco handle with ruthenium hardware and chanel silver heart cc ring with clear and turquoise crystals today
> View attachment 3891563


Wow....what a lovely look.  I forgot you had this blue beauty.


----------



## autumntoki

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun and creative pics!! @autumntoki



hehe thanks so much!! xxx [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## autumntoki

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar coco handle with ruthenium hardware and chanel silver heart cc ring with clear and turquoise crystals today
> View attachment 3891563



the color is so pretty!! you’ve got beautiful hand [emoji7]and that super cute heart ring!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ enjoy your day!! xxx


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553


Sooooooo stunning Vanana always love to see your pics, and this rose gold is one of my absoloutely favourites
so sad I missed the boat on this one


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you!
> No not a Chanel jacket  but Claudie Perlot, it's still in the current collection but now with a black scarf.


It’s a beautiful piece, thankyou for sharing Bibi,  I’ll have to make a trip to Harrods to check it out


----------



## nuf

My travel buddies 
My red Mademoiselle medium (resort 2016? I am not sure) and my pink o case (2016 I guess). A great combo for day and night. I use my o case as an organizer during my working days and I grab it to the bar at nights. Just for the last drink, you know.


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Both are gorgeous my dear!


Thanks chicnfab


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Sooooooo stunning Vanana always love to see your pics, and this rose gold is one of my absoloutely favourites
> so sad I missed the boat on this one


Thank you!!! It’s a good little one and glad they made this As I really needed a backup for my other frosty rose gold mini in case she needs to be retired one day (I fear that day).  Chanel has been doing some real stunning iridescent, metallic and pink bags lately so hopefully you’ll meet anothe lovely one soon!


----------



## Vanana

autumntoki said:


> the color is so pretty!! you’ve got beautiful hand [emoji7]and that super cute heart ring!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ enjoy your day!! xxx


Thank you you are so sweet 
Rough day at work and some days begin to loose faith on human kind 
You lovely positive and nicest people on tpf always help recharge that faith to get past another day


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wow....what a lovely look.  I forgot you had this blue beauty.


Thank you!!! I forgot about it too but nicely reminded by a gorgeous black caviar with burgundy handle reveal on forum so HAD to wear this lovely and easy to use bag today!!! Again, each time I use it I’m reminded on how practical and perfect it is for daily casual!


----------



## Vanana

deltalady said:


> My small contribution to the thread today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891601


Perfect!


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> My travel buddies
> My red Mademoiselle medium (resort 2016? I am not sure) and my pink o case (2016 I guess). A great combo for day and night. I use my o case as an organizer during my working days and I grab it to the bar at nights. Just for the last drink, you know.


Nice! You use the case like a woc


----------



## chicnfab

nuf said:


> My travel buddies
> My red Mademoiselle medium (resort 2016? I am not sure) and my pink o case (2016 I guess). A great combo for day and night. I use my o case as an organizer during my working days and I grab it to the bar at nights. Just for the last drink, you know.


Beautiful pop of colours❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Luv n bags

nuf said:


> My travel buddies
> My red Mademoiselle medium (resort 2016? I am not sure) and my pink o case (2016 I guess). A great combo for day and night. I use my o case as an organizer during my working days and I grab it to the bar at nights. Just for the last drink, you know.



I have the exact red bag.  This is the first time I have seen another one.  Lovely!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Headed out to brunch the other day with my m/l black classic (disregard the dirty mirror and crazy line in the carpet ). And doing a little shopping earlier today with my m/l red classic.


----------



## loves




----------



## nuf

Vanana said:


> Nice! You use the case like a woc


I find it even better then woc as I can fit there my wallet.


----------



## nuf

tigertrixie said:


> I have the exact red bag.  This is the first time I have seen another one.  Lovely!!


Really? I love it. It's the best red leather ever. And I also love the bag because it's only single flap. It's more comfortable to use it and it's not that heavy as my double flap.


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> I find it even better then woc as I can fit there my wallet.


Yup! I never though of it!  it’s like using a really really really nice cosmetic case flexibly.  very pretty and practical


----------



## Luv n bags

nuf said:


> Really? I love it. It's the best red leather ever. And I also love the bag because it's only single flap. It's more comfortable to use it and it's not that heavy as my double flap.



I agree! My favorite of all my Chanel’s.  I use it as a hands free bag when I am shopping.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Sunday funday
> Today with iridescent rose gold chevron caviar mini (shw) and my beloved dark bronze  heart shaped chanel brooch (on my pants at the side of belt)
> They were super lucky shopping duo as I had a very productive trip getting some real cute stuff and also was able to check off the list on holiday gift for a difficult to shop for person
> How awesome are these Christmas velvet camellias???!!!  I am going to try and see how they look on my sapphire blue velvet reissue bag.
> 
> View attachment 3890552
> View attachment 3890553


Looking stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891158


LOVE the bag and how you paired with it jeans and cardi!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar coco handle with ruthenium hardware and chanel silver heart cc ring with clear and turquoise crystals today
> View attachment 3891563


Gorgeous bag and fun mani!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> It’s a beautiful piece, thankyou for sharing Bibi,  I’ll have to make a trip to Harrods to check it out


Thank you and you're welcome! Please let me know if you get it.


----------



## deltalady

Another day, another Chanel brooch


----------



## deb68nc

Out and about with the blue mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE the bag and how you paired with it jeans and cardi!


Thank you, Bibi!


----------



## chicnfab

Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...

With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3893000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with the blue mini.


You and your mini look so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...
> 
> With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...❤️❤️❤️


Love it, my friend!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Love it, my friend!!


Thank u my dearest friend.. trying to get on track with tpf.. have a lovely day


----------



## March786

chicnfab said:


> Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...
> 
> With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wowsers what a beautiful picture with a stunning boy [emoji173]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3893000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with the blue mini.


you look great with the mini - i like that dress as well


----------



## Vanana

deltalady said:


> Another day, another Chanel brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892790


Twinsies  you're also killing it with those cozy dresses!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...
> 
> With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...❤️❤️❤️


hnmmm chicnfab you looked different after not posting for a little while... can't quite put my finger on it... oh wait, your smile is also lovely here but VERY different!  
Alright you can get away with this once in a while but that amazing smile of yours must come back okay?  
Gorgeous photos, bags and outfit as always.  That is a tall tree display!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3893000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with the blue mini.


You always look so pretty in your lovely dresses....THIS one is my fave!! Gorgeous....& the bag too obviously!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...
> 
> With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...❤️❤️❤️


Awesome pic next to that huge lovely tree! You look lovely as always


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome pic next to that huge lovely tree! You look lovely as always


Ohhh thank u my dearest kendie! ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> hnmmm chicnfab you looked different after not posting for a little while... can't quite put my finger on it... oh wait, your smile is also lovely here but VERY different!
> Alright you can get away with this once in a while but that amazing smile of yours must come back okay?
> Gorgeous photos, bags and outfit as always.  That is a tall tree display!


Hahahhah.. my head is quite big in here...yes, will bring back the original smile of mine


----------



## chicnfab

March786 said:


> Wowsers what a beautiful picture with a stunning boy [emoji173]


It’s very lovely indeed...the tree  thank u.. have a lovely day


----------



## chicnfab

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3893000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with the blue mini.


Such a lovely mini and it matches your dress sooo well..


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> Another day, another Chanel brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892790


Your brooch blends so well with your dress...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...
> 
> With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...❤️❤️❤️


Your pic is so beautiful and makes us feel Christmas is right here already I know you must be busy for your DS & Hope you had a nice break from pf. Happy you back @chicnfab


----------



## Panzanella

Friday!!! Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Samantha S

My reissue 227.


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Friday!!! Have a good weekend everyone
> View attachment 3894871


Damn woman you always look so pretty & perfect! Love both dress & bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Last night at a very special dinner w/ my favorite client...my lambskin chevron ML flap is a true favorite but i tend to reserve her for the most special events even though she really feels quite “sturdy”...happy Friday Lovelies!


----------



## BreathAir

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies  Been raining Monday all day here....I was going to wear my favorite oldies - CC Camellia flower Rain boots  but grabbed quickly my old CC booties instead for the rubber heels always works well for raining days & go well with my chevron boy.....Thanks for letting me share Hope everyone have an another great week
> View attachment 3872789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad angles shot for boots that I took while sitting and chatting...
> View attachment 3872788
> 
> Well, it seems raining again tomorrow so will see....I own 2 exact same camellia black boots ( again, its me....) for years but they're old now and wish Chanel could bring back oldie Rain boots again....



I really like your boots! Your boy bag is so fashionable and stylish too. May I ask you where did you purchase your boots? I really love them and hope to buy the same one. TIA!


----------



## BreathAir

BreathAir said:


> I really like your boots! Your boy bag is so fashionable and stylish too. May I ask you where did you purchase your boots? I really love them and hope to buy the same one. TIA!



Sorry i wanted to send message to you personally but i couldn't! maybe because i am still new..?


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Helllllooooo! Missing you all.. just a quick ootd for today...
> 
> With my Chanel boy today.. have a great day my lovelies...❤️❤️❤️


Miss you too!
Great shot!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at a very special dinner w/ my favorite client...my lambskin chevron ML flap is a true favorite but i tend to reserve her for the most special events even though she really feels quite “sturdy”...happy Friday Lovelies!


Bag and your outfit are beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dark red camera case because of the yellow lights it looks orangey but it's not.
Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at a very special dinner w/ my favorite client...my lambskin chevron ML flap is a true favorite but i tend to reserve her for the most special events even though she really feels quite “sturdy”...happy Friday Lovelies!


Very, very lovely, my friend.  I really like your floral blouse.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Dark red camera case because of the yellow lights it looks orangey but it's not.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 3895043


Love your red bag and so perfect for the season!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

TGIF! Holidays been busy with travels and family. Now back in actions  Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BreathAir said:


> I really like your boots! Your boy bag is so fashionable and stylish too. May I ask you where did you purchase your boots? I really love them and hope to buy the same one. TIA!





BreathAir said:


> Sorry i wanted to send message to you personally but i couldn't! maybe because i am still new..?


No worries! I understand for new member cannot do PM  Yes I purchased my boots from the boutique a couple of years ago, and I still saw exact same one at my local boutique over a month ago! Hope you can find yours soon! Sorry I am just leaving home for lunch with my friend, just now, might be late again... lol, so when I get back home, i will post pic of the shoe box for the style number later. Have a nice day xoxo


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Hi JK you ladies are in cahoots posting all your red minis together this weekend!!! I feel like I need to get mine out too and join the party
> Which red is this? I think I see gold hardware?
> Gorgeous photo and vino is ALWAYS good


That was dark pink mini with light gold hardware. You just reminded me take out the dark red mini from 17B for the Holidays season.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Pretty lady as always @Jkfashionstyle  I love your mini! she is so lovely and such a great pop of color Hope you had a wonderful dinner & Happy Thanksgiving week


Thank you for your lovely words Shopgirl4cc!  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

deb68nc said:


> Your whole outfit looks great! Is that the dark pink mini from early in the year?


Yeap! Love this bag, color goes well with all sort of light shaded outfits, the-go-to bag in Spring/Summer and vacation somewhere warm.


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your pic is so beautiful and makes us feel Christmas is right here already I know you must be busy for your DS & Hope you had a nice break from pf. Happy you back @chicnfab


Yeahhhh Christmas is just around the corner.. busy bee with family, work and shopping  have a lovely day my love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).


----------



## chicnfab

Panzanella said:


> Friday!!! Have a good weekend everyone
> View attachment 3894871


Ohhh lovely dress and bag.. love it!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).


Ohhh my dearest dex!!! This is absolutely wowwwweee... love it from head to toe with some accessories on the side.. love it sooooo muchhh.. pls keep inspiring us❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Dark red camera case because of the yellow lights it looks orangey but it's not.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 3895043


Dearest bibi! I just love the way you play around with print and a pop of colour! Just stunning beyond words... love it love it!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss you too!
> Great shot!!


Ohhh that’s so sweet!!! Miss u more ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at a very special dinner w/ my favorite client...my lambskin chevron ML flap is a true favorite but i tend to reserve her for the most special events even though she really feels quite “sturdy”...happy Friday Lovelies!


Love your cardigan with your floral top and of course your chevron flap.. ohh dear your taste is beautiful.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> TGIF! Holidays been busy with travels and family. Now back in actions  Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!
> View attachment 3895152


Beautiful mini and Love your dress as well!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## queenvictoria2

My new to me Reissue 227 and also wearing Chanel flats [emoji4]
Boxer puppy snuck in too Lol


----------



## Sourisbrune

queenvictoria2 said:


> My new to me Reissue 227 and also wearing Chanel flats [emoji4]
> Boxer puppy snuck in too Lol
> 
> View attachment 3895302



I love that your dog photo bombed you!
Love the bag and shoes.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Bag and your outfit are beautiful!!





Dextersmom said:


> Very, very lovely, my friend.  I really like your floral blouse.





chicnfab said:


> Love your cardigan with your floral top and of course your chevron flap.. ohh dear your taste is beautiful.. ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you to the trio of you dearest Chanel fashionistas....you all know I’m huge fan of all 3 of you beauties!! 
Loving your RED pop color camera bag Bibi & your Trendy mod DM


----------



## luvlux64

Waiting for the December Chanel purchase thread. Here’s my new and very first Chanel Sunglasses . Thanks and have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).



Love it!![emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## catsinthebag

queenvictoria2 said:


> My new to me Reissue 227 and also wearing Chanel flats [emoji4]
> Boxer puppy snuck in too Lol
> 
> View attachment 3895302



Love the 227 — one of my favorite bags ever! You look great (love the puppy too)!


----------



## snowing may

Reissue 225 in action


----------



## Chanel923

Love the dress and bag


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!![emoji176][emoji176]


Thank you! 


chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my dearest dex!!! This is absolutely wowwwweee... love it from head to toe with some accessories on the side.. love it sooooo muchhh.. pls keep inspiring us❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, my sweet chicnfab.


----------



## JLbb

Mini in fitting room


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).


Bravo


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).


So classy and beautiful DM


----------



## chicnfab

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3895675
> 
> 
> Mini in fitting room


Soooo beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

queenvictoria2 said:


> My new to me Reissue 227 and also wearing Chanel flats [emoji4]
> Boxer puppy snuck in too Lol
> 
> View attachment 3895302


Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chanel923

Panzanella said:


> Friday!!! Have a good weekend everyone
> View attachment 3894871


Love your dress and bag


----------



## Samantha S

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting for the December Chanel purchase thread. Here’s my new and very first Chanel Sunglasses . Thanks and have a nice weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3895431


Beautiful photos. Just like those in magazines


----------



## nicole0612

Panzanella said:


> Friday!!! Have a good weekend everyone
> View attachment 3894871



Adorable outfit!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at a very special dinner w/ my favorite client...my lambskin chevron ML flap is a true favorite but i tend to reserve her for the most special events even though she really feels quite “sturdy”...happy Friday Lovelies!



Your special baby is so gorgeous! Love your floral top also [emoji254]


----------



## nicole0612

Jkfashionstyle said:


> TGIF! Holidays been busy with travels and family. Now back in actions  Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!
> View attachment 3895152



Oh my! This look is so chic! I absolutely love the dress, it is fantastic!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).



Looking gorgeous DM! You look like an exotic beauty today.


----------



## nicole0612

I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Chanel Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress. Ready to walk out the door with my bronze 225.


----------



## Law

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Chanel Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress. Ready to walk out the door with my bronze 225.
> View attachment 3895777
> 
> View attachment 3895778
> 
> View attachment 3895779



Gorgeous outfit @nicole0612 the jacket is stunning and so flattering and I absolutely love your 2.55 what a great colour!

Ps is that an Hermès medor I spy on your wrist? My absolute dream watch. You have perfect taste!


----------



## nicole0612

Law said:


> Gorgeous outfit @nicole0612 the jacket is stunning and so flattering and I absolutely love your 2.55 what a great colour!
> 
> Ps is that an Hermès medor I spy on your wrist? My absolute dream watch. You have perfect taste!



Thank you so much! Your eyes are sharp; yes it is a Hermes Medor watch! I hope you get one soon, I love it


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Your special baby is so gorgeous! Love your floral top also [emoji254]


Thanks so much sweet nicole! If you have any interest, that top is from Ann Taylor Loft & currently in stores/online now (think it’s on sale now too)...the cardigan i put w/ it is also from ATL. They both have a slight festive sheen to them so i thought might be fun for holiday month.


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Chanel Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress. Ready to walk out the door with my bronze 225.
> View attachment 3895777
> 
> View attachment 3895778
> 
> View attachment 3895779


 Girl! You are so “on fleek!” LOVE to see all of your recent mods & so happy you are posting your glorious self & beautiful items here! I need that jacket!!! Of course you know i LOVE the sweet reissue!


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Reissue 225 in action


  OMG how incredible your mod is!!! You look PHENOMENAL! That coat (& adorable hat) is an absolutely magnificent color-WOW & your reissue is true perfection on you!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting for the December Chanel purchase thread. Here’s my new and very first Chanel Sunglasses . Thanks and have a nice weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3895431


Awesome assembly of Chanel!! That tee is a riot & love everything else ..congrats on the sunnies!


----------



## Tall1Grl

At an event dinner wearing my velvet clutch (which looks a bit stuffed when you add a guerlain lipstick!)Thanks ladies for letting me share and have a great weekend!


----------



## luvlux64

Samantha S said:


> Beautiful photos. Just like those in magazines


Thank you . I only have a handful of designer pieces so I love playing with them in my photography


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Love your red bag and so perfect for the season!!!


Thank you! 


chicnfab said:


> Dearest bibi! I just love the way you play around with print and a pop of colour! Just stunning beyond words... love it love it!!❤️❤️❤️


Aww thank you so much!


Kendie26 said:


> Thank you to the trio of you dearest Chanel fashionistas....you all know I’m huge fan of all 3 of you beauties!!
> Loving your RED pop color camera bag Bibi & your Trendy mod DM


Thank you dear S


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).


You look so lovely and chic, love everything!!


----------



## Bibi25260

queenvictoria2 said:


> My new to me Reissue 227 and also wearing Chanel flats [emoji4]
> Boxer puppy snuck in too Lol
> 
> View attachment 3895302


Fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting for the December Chanel purchase thread. Here’s my new and very first Chanel Sunglasses . Thanks and have a nice weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3895431


Those are cool!
What a stylish pic! Have a nice weekend too!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome assembly of Chanel!! That tee is a riot & love everything else ..congrats on the sunnies!


Thanks @Kendie26 . These sunglasses are “mirrored” (reflective) and I’ve never really had one of those kinds.... these look really fun to wear .


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Damn woman you always look so pretty & perfect! Love both dress & bag!


 Thanks dear Kendie 


chicnfab said:


> Ohhh lovely dress and bag.. love it!!!


Thank you darling 


Chanel923 said:


> Love your dress and bag


Thank you!! 


nicole0612 said:


> Adorable outfit!


Thanks nicole


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so lovely and chic, love everything!!





Vanana said:


> Bravo





Chanel923 said:


> So classy and beautiful DM





nicole0612 said:


> Looking gorgeous DM! You look like an exotic beauty today.


You are all very kind!! Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

Tall1Grl said:


> At an event dinner wearing my velvet clutch (which looks a bit stuffed when you add a guerlain lipstick!)Thanks ladies for letting me share and have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3895978


You look sooo amazing!❤️


----------



## chicnfab

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Chanel Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress. Ready to walk out the door with my bronze 225.
> View attachment 3895777
> 
> View attachment 3895778
> 
> View attachment 3895779


Super gorgeous ❤️


----------



## KM7029

My two loves:



Italian food and Chanel!


----------



## Dextersmom

KM7029 said:


> My two loves:
> View attachment 3896122
> 
> 
> Italian food and Chanel!


Lovely and me too!!


----------



## Bother Free

Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection


----------



## Tall1Grl

chicnfab said:


> You look sooo amazing!❤️


Thank you so much @chicnfab for your wonderful compliment!!


----------



## Rachel

KM7029 said:


> My two loves:
> View attachment 3896122
> 
> 
> Italian food and Chanel!



Really beautiful. I miss amazing Italian food. I'm from NY and live in Ontario now. While I'm open to suggestions, I haven't found a place I love as much as places back home.


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting for the December Chanel purchase thread. Here’s my new and very first Chanel Sunglasses . Thanks and have a nice weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3895431


Great picture! Does the sunglasses case fit well in the m/l with space for much else?


----------



## Law

Bother Free said:


> Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection
> 
> View attachment 3896271



So lovely @Bother Free ! I’m such a sucker for Chevron, and what an amazing colour!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Bother Free said:


> Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection
> 
> View attachment 3896271


Love the look of this jumbo and the sound (description) of the boy


----------



## March786

Bother Free said:


> Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection
> 
> View attachment 3896271


I still keep dreaming of this 
It’s such a stunning piece!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweet nicole! If you have any interest, that top is from Ann Taylor Loft & currently in stores/online now (think it’s on sale now too)...the cardigan i put w/ it is also from ATL. They both have a slight festive sheen to them so i thought might be fun for holiday month.



Thank you Kendie! Would you believe that my favorite cardigan of all time is from ATL? I have probably worn it 200 times or more!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Girl! You are so “on fleek!” LOVE to see all of your recent mods & so happy you are posting your glorious self & beautiful items here! I need that jacket!!! Of course you know i LOVE the sweet reissue!



Aw thanks Kendie! You're the best! I also totally [emoji173]️ the reissue!


----------



## nicole0612

chicnfab said:


> Super gorgeous [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## bh4me

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow so refreshing to see beautiful buttery lambs flap @bh4me  Your lamb flap look so gorgeous on the color


Thank you! I actually use this more than my black flaps 



Kendie26 said:


> That’s one hell of an amazing bag ....your mods are always totally spot on phenomenal girl


Always very sweet Kendie! Thank you!


----------



## mia55

Took out this beauty today. It was hiding in the back of my closet. Planning to take it to vacation next week.


----------



## luvlux64

Bags_4_life said:


> Great picture! Does the sunglasses case fit well in the m/l with space for much else?


Hi @Bags_4_life , I took a pic for you.... I wouldn’t (didn’t) put the case in when I used it, just the cloth pouch, I figured, the bag is structured enough to keep the contents from being squeezed. And yes, there’s still space for stuff. My flap card case is shown here. Hth


----------



## chicnfab

Bother Free said:


> Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection
> 
> View attachment 3896271


Gorgeous ❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection
> 
> View attachment 3896271


Major gorgeousness from sweet you as usual!! Dying to see the Boyfrom Cruise


----------



## Luv n bags

Jumbo Caviar single flap - the first that started my slide down the slippery slope!


----------



## Bother Free

Law said:


> So lovely @Bother Free ! I’m such a sucker for Chevron, and what an amazing colour!


Thank you so much Law!! 
This color is such a chameleon


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Major gorgeousness from sweet you as usual!! Dying to see the Boyfrom Cruise


Thank you so much Dearest Kendie!! 
This is the same boy I posted in the Happy Early Thanksgiving Thread heehee 
I forgot I took this picture when I picked up the boy 
My heart flutters with this chevron pink/gold jumbo


----------



## Bother Free

Bags_4_life said:


> Love the look of this jumbo and the sound (description) of the boy


Hehehe thank you so much Bags_4_life!!


----------



## Bother Free

March786 said:


> I still keep dreaming of this
> It’s such a stunning piece!


Thank you so much March786!!


----------



## Bother Free

chicnfab said:


> Gorgeous ❤️❤️


Thank you so much chicnfab!!


----------



## nicole0612

tigertrixie said:


> Jumbo Caviar single flap - the first that started my slide down the slippery slope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897159



Love the vintage jumbo! It's such a fun bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Thank you so much Dearest Kendie!!
> This is the same boy I posted in the Happy Early Thanksgiving Thread heehee
> I forgot I took this picture when I picked up the boy
> My heart flutters with this chevron pink/gold jumbo


Yes i just saw it in your other reply...I THOUGHT that was the same Boy but know how atrocious my memory is these days i wasn’t sure. That pink chevron jumbo is so dreamy. I found a pre-loved WOC in that combo & am super tempted.


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Yes i just saw it in your other reply...I THOUGHT that was the same Boy but know how atrocious my memory is these days i wasn’t sure. That pink chevron jumbo is so dreamy. I found a pre-loved WOC in that combo & am super tempted.


Aw you’re memory isn’t atrocious! I forgot to post that picture  
You know I’m an enabler 
I love this pink chevron and it’s beyond gorgeous in person. The WOC must be dreamy too and it would make a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yes i just saw it in your other reply...I THOUGHT that was the same Boy but know how atrocious my memory is these days i wasn’t sure. That pink chevron jumbo is so dreamy. I found a pre-loved WOC in that combo & am super tempted.


If it “helps”, it’s a super easy to wear color and the caviar sturdy on this one.

Added bonus - Your pink calfskin mini is gold hardware and you dont have pink with silver yet, this would make a great sister   Plus a pinky rose gold is soooo sweet  my favorite metallic neutral


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Aw you’re memory isn’t atrocious! I forgot to post that picture
> You know I’m an enabler
> I love this pink chevron and it’s beyond gorgeous in person. The WOC must be dreamy too and it would make a wonderful Christmas present!





Vanana said:


> If it “helps”, it’s a super easy to wear color and the caviar sturdy on this one.
> 
> Added bonus - Your pink calfskin mini is gold hardware and you dont have pink with silver yet, this would make a great sister   Plus a pinky rose gold is soooo sweet  my favorite metallic neutral


Aha, look at this duo teaming up on me w/ some BADNESS!!!love you both  
Bravo on both of your enabling “sales pitches!”


----------



## Bibi25260

Bother Free said:


> Took this picture when I picked up the new medium so black calfskin boy from the Cruise Collection
> 
> View attachment 3896271


Stunning!!


----------



## Luv n bags

nicole0612 said:


> Love the vintage jumbo! It's such a fun bag.



Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Trendy (and new Jardin a Sintra H scarf).


OMG My beautiful friend!! You're soooo pretty and beautiful!!!!!!! I LOOOOVVVEEE everything C & H ALL!!!! especially I just love love your hair style so much!!! sooo adorable!!  Sorry I've missed this fab style post all weekend!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out to dinner with the fam over weekend, selfie with dark red mini was too blurry to post but with vino came out better


----------



## deltalady

Rocking my GST today at my salon appointment


----------



## nicole0612

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out to dinner with the fam over weekend, selfie with dark red mini was too blurry to post but with vino came out better
> View attachment 3898634


Gorgeous mini!


----------



## nicole0612

deltalady said:


> Rocking my GST today at my salon appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898641


Looks great - it's a classic for a reason!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG My beautiful friend!! You're soooo pretty and beautiful!!!!!!! I LOOOOVVVEEE everything C & H ALL!!!! especially I just love love your hair style so much!!! sooo adorable!!  Sorry I've missed this fab style post all weekend!!


Thank you, my beautiful friend!!


----------



## Nataliecluu

A pop of color to start the week. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Bibi25260

Nataliecluu said:


> A pop of color to start the week. Have a great week everyone.


LOVE your WOC, beautiful red! Enjoy your week!


----------



## Bibi25260

So black today and necklace with low key outfit...


----------



## clu13




----------



## Dextersmom

Nataliecluu said:


> A pop of color to start the week. Have a great week everyone.


Love this WOC!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today and necklace with low key outfit...
> 
> View attachment 3898955


You are a vision of loveliness.


----------



## Bibi25260

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3898976


Nice pic! Which color is your classic?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You are a vision of loveliness.


Aww you're so sweet!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with M/L classic flap and wearing my new aged calfskin ballet flats for the first time.


----------



## Bbybrenda619

Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. In need of comments and help  I inserted mod pics!


----------



## Bbybrenda619

Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. Is the large looking too big or is the old medium looking too small. In need of comments and help. I inserted mod pics!


----------



## deltalady

Miss GST again


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Nataliecluu said:


> A pop of color to start the week. Have a great week everyone.


What a beautiful pop of color!  ( I think we're twines ) Perfect for new week  Have a wonderful week @Nataliecluu


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today and necklace with low key outfit...
> 
> View attachment 3898955


Wow my sweet friend @Bibi25260 What a fun style!!  Love your so black chevron & necklace, holiday mood Red sweater & especially you paired with such a fun & sexy leopard bodies! ( peeking red side on them )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 3899710


So cute pic @Cooshcouture  Reissue on your DH lap  I LOVE  RHW reissue is the best style in edgy & classic!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with M/L classic flap and wearing my new aged calfskin ballet flats for the first time.



BEAUTIFUL!!! I always adore your style my beautiful friend DMcasual chic & fun, beautiful!!! Love the shirt with luxe lamb ml & new flats!!  What I love your style is such a fun creative & artistic, just different from others styles


----------



## Cooshcouture

shopgirl4cc said:


> So cute pic @Cooshcouture  Reissue on your DH lap  I LOVE  RHW reissue is the best style in edgy & classic!!


Tell me about it. I was so jealous of my bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out to dinner with the fam over weekend, selfie with dark red mini was too blurry to post but with vino came out better
> View attachment 3898634


Dear @Jkfashionstyle Love your Vino with Mini always  Hope you had a fabulous & fun time You make me want a glass of Red now....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Cooshcouture said:


> Tell me about it. I was so jealous of my bag


ahaha you're so fun & funny!!


----------



## deltalady

Bbybrenda619 said:


> Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. Is the large looking too big or is the old medium looking too small. In need of comments and help. I inserted mod pics!
> View attachment 3899560
> View attachment 3899561
> View attachment 3899563
> View attachment 3899564
> View attachment 3899565
> View attachment 3899566
> View attachment 3899567
> View attachment 3899568
> View attachment 3899569



Medium


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I always adore your style my beautiful friend DMcasual chic & fun, beautiful!!! Love the shirt with luxe lamb ml & new flats!!  What I love your style is such a fun creative & artistic, just different from others styles


Thank you so much, my dear shopgirl4cc.


----------



## nicole0612

Bbybrenda619 said:


> Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. Is the large looking too big or is the old medium looking too small. In need of comments and help. I inserted mod pics!
> View attachment 3899560
> View attachment 3899561
> View attachment 3899563
> View attachment 3899564
> View attachment 3899565
> View attachment 3899566
> View attachment 3899567
> View attachment 3899568
> View attachment 3899569



I prefer the old medium. This is my favorite size on myself and it looks great on you. You can pull off the large, so if you really need the extra space then you can make it work. New medium would be great on you and fits more than the old medium, but if you don't carry too much, I would go with the old medium out of these two.


----------



## nuf

Bbybrenda619 said:


> Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. Is the large looking too big or is the old medium looking too small. In need of comments and help. I inserted mod pics!
> View attachment 3899560
> View attachment 3899561
> View attachment 3899563
> View attachment 3899564
> View attachment 3899565
> View attachment 3899566
> View attachment 3899567
> View attachment 3899568
> View attachment 3899569


I like the smaller one better.


----------



## PerryPalomino

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 3899710


First class Via Rail  Love the reissue!!! What size is it?


----------



## BagLadyT

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today and necklace with low key outfit...
> 
> View attachment 3898955



The shoes!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with M/L classic flap and wearing my new aged calfskin ballet flats for the first time.


Gorgeous! Love how you mix classics with pattern and color!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow my sweet friend @Bibi25260 What a fun style!!  Love your so black chevron & necklace, holiday mood Red sweater & especially you paired with such a fun & sexy leopard bodies! ( peeking red side on them )


Thank you so much for your sweet words as always!


----------



## Bibi25260

BagLadyT said:


> The shoes!!!


  Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

@Kendie26 as promised the tweed jacket on my mom before alterations.


----------



## Sourisbrune

deltalady said:


> Miss GST again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899670



I’m biased- old medium looks the best, if you can fit all your goodies in that size bag.  The old medium is my favorite size.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous! Love how you mix classics with pattern and color!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bbybrenda619 said:


> Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. Is the large looking too big or is the old medium looking too small. In need of comments and help. I inserted mod pics!
> View attachment 3899560
> View attachment 3899561
> View attachment 3899563
> View attachment 3899564
> View attachment 3899565
> View attachment 3899566
> View attachment 3899567
> View attachment 3899568
> View attachment 3899569


Old medium looks best on you between the two bags. Don’t settle if you want to the new medium, wait for Spring/Summer collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with M/L classic flap and wearing my new aged calfskin ballet flats for the first time.


Exquisite as always my friend...how are you liking your new flats? We are twinsies on them! 
P.s.-i’m Totally LOVING Vintners Daughter!!thanks again for that recommendation!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 as promised the tweed jacket on my mom before alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3900015


Aw HELLO gorgeous Mama Bibi!!! She’s looking oh-so-fine! I ADORE that tweed pattern!  Please tell her I’d pay big bucks to peek inside her (& your) chanel closet!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bbybrenda619 said:


> Hi guys I need help deciding between these two sizes chanel boy old medium or large. There isn't an option for the new medium so only this old medium or the large one please let me know what size fits me best. Is the large looking too big or is the old medium looking too small. In need of comments and help. I inserted mod pics!
> View attachment 3899560
> View attachment 3899561
> View attachment 3899563
> View attachment 3899564
> View attachment 3899565
> View attachment 3899566
> View attachment 3899567
> View attachment 3899568
> View attachment 3899569


I think they BOTH look great! Truly. Does 1 work better for specific need/use?...for instance the larger one may work better as an everyday work bag if you need to carry more? Good luck deciding!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite as always my friend...how are you liking your new flats? We are twinsies on them!
> P.s.-i’m Totally LOVING Vintners Daughter!!thanks again for that recommendation!


Thank you so much, Kendie!! I love the flats (I hope that you do too) and I am so happy you are loving our beauty elixir!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Aw HELLO gorgeous Mama Bibi!!! She’s looking oh-so-fine! I ADORE that tweed pattern!  Please tell her I’d pay big bucks to peek inside her (& your) chanel closet!!!


Aww thank you!
But you really don't have to pay to have a peek dear friend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!


Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me


----------



## Bags_4_life

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!
> View attachment 3901172
> 
> Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me
> View attachment 3901175



Winter Chic! Can’t wait to see what you got!


----------



## Vanana

Reissue 225 today, and CC chain brooch (it’s like “where’s Waldo” on this cardigan


----------



## nycmamaofone

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 today, and CC chain brooch (it’s like “where’s Waldo” on this cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3901453
> View attachment 3901454



Omigod it took me a while to find it!! I was like, am I blind or something? [emoji23]


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!
> View attachment 3901172
> 
> Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me
> View attachment 3901175


Oh wow my friend you look absolutely gorgeous. If I had seen you walking down the side walk of N.Y.C. I would have taken a pic with you as well.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 as promised the tweed jacket on my mom before alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3900015


Wow my sweet and lovely friend, Your mom looks stunning and elegant in this piece. Of all the Chanel tweed jackets I have seen this one is my favorite by far.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today and necklace with low key outfit...
> 
> View attachment 3898955



It's official my dear Bibi25260, you and your mom are the most stylish duo I have seen. I need to be on here more often so that I can admire you ladies from afar.


----------



## Vanana

nycmamaofone said:


> Omigod it took me a while to find it!! I was like, am I blind or something? [emoji23]


Yesssss!!


----------



## Cooshcouture

PerryPalomino said:


> First class Via Rail  Love the reissue!!! What size is it?


It’s a 226 my friend.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Oh wow my friend you look absolutely gorgeous. If I had seen you walking down the side walk of N.Y.C. I would have taken a pic with you as well.


Awhhh...thank you Fally for your sweet compliments. (Blushing here)  ❤️ I love NYC esp during holidays seasons, beautiful decorations everywhere...over the top esp at BG, Saks, Bloomingdales and Tiffany's.  ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awhhh...thank you Fally for your sweet compliments. (Blushing here)  ❤️ I love NYC esp during holidays seasons, beautiful decorations everywhere...over the top esp at BG, Saks, Bloomingdales and Tiffany's.  ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


Oh you truly make me want to visit these places myself. I do love a great holiday window display in these locations. They leave me in awe each and every time. I tend to stop and stare. Hope you had a successful shopping trip my friend, wished I was there.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!
> View attachment 3901172
> 
> Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me
> View attachment 3901175


WOWEE you wear this jumbo beautifully....gorgeous ensemble (& too cute to take a pic w/ doorman)


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 today, and CC chain brooch (it’s like “where’s Waldo” on this cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3901453
> View attachment 3901454


LOVE it ALL!  Not to brag (haha) but i spotted the brooch immediately....i’m Always on “high brooch alert”


----------



## Kendie26

Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!
> View attachment 3901172
> 
> Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me
> View attachment 3901175


LOVE the bag and you look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 today, and CC chain brooch (it’s like “where’s Waldo” on this cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3901453
> View attachment 3901454


A timeless beauty and the brooch too! Twinsies on the brooch.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


Ahh what a beauty!! 
Great shot!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE it ALL!  Not to brag (haha) but i spotted the brooch immediately....i’m Always on “high brooch alert”





Bibi25260 said:


> A timeless beauty and the brooch too! Twinsies on the brooch.


Thank you ladies!  High brooch alert - I LOVE IT!!!!  
Bibi - lovely to be twins on the brooch. Love the iconic chain strap style on the cc and the more toned down color of the gold hardware sold me


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Wow my sweet and lovely friend, Your mom looks stunning and elegant in this piece. Of all the Chanel tweed jackets I have seen this one is my favorite by far.


Thank you for your compliment!
I actually had to give her a gentle push to get this jacket because she already got the black version and another jacket in a short period of time.


fally said:


> It's official my dear Bibi25260, you and your mom are the most stylish duo I have seen. I need to be on here more often so that I can admire you ladies from afar.


Aww thank you so much! 
Yes please come more often on this thread!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


Love this color!  It’s a beautiful color irl.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


What a beauty!  In this photo I can see the pink undertone on this bag as well whereas most photos I’ve seen has a more beige taupe color to it. So love the iridescent changes to it


----------



## nuf

My new baby on my work place. Love the color.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you for your compliment!
> I actually had to give her a gentle push to get this jacket because she already got the black version and another jacket in a short period of time.
> 
> Aww thank you so much!
> Yes please come more often on this thread!



Thank you my friend, I will def. drop by more often. Also if you are looking for a new annoying little American sister please let me know if your mom is willing to adopt me as well.


----------



## fanmiu

I am not sure what this bag is called, but I took it out today! I thought I can only use it at formal event, because of the color and the sheep skin, but since I can use it cross body I say why not use it and enjoy it.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Thank you my friend, I will def. drop by more often. Also if you are looking for a new annoying little American sister please let me know if your mom is willing to adopt me as well.


Hey hey sweet Fally, would you let me get in on that action & join you as a twin sister to go hang out w/ @Bibi25260 & her dear Mum?! I promise to behave...would be tons of fun!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Ahh what a beauty!!
> Great shot!





Chanel923 said:


> Love this color!  It’s a beautiful color irl.





Vanana said:


> What a beauty!  In this photo I can see the pink undertone on this bag as well whereas most photos I’ve seen has a more beige taupe color to it. So love the iridescent changes to it


Many thanks sweet friends!! That pic was true to real life color...i love its elegant subtle sheen....a few of my women coworkers were admiring her


----------



## Vanana

Cold day and apparently too lazy to change Bags 

Reissue 225 again, 2 days in a row!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Hey hey sweet Fally, would you let me get in on that action & join you as a twin sister to go hang out w/ @Bibi25260 & her dear Mum?! I promise to behave...would be tons of fun!


Oh my gosh, you don't even have to ask my dear and lovely kendie26. It's a yes all the way! I can't promise I'll behave though you will need to keep me in line.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


My sweet friend Kendie26, Will you and shopgirl4cc also allow me to be your annoying little American cousin several times removed?  Hope you are well and I  drool every time I see this beauty in your pics.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Cold day and apparently too lazy to change Bags
> 
> Reissue 225 again, 2 days in a row!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


Girl, SNOW is coming!!! Look out & stay warm...love that cozy purple sweater & dying over those booties Obviously a huge fan of your reissue & of YOU!


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Oh my gosh, you don't even have to ask my dear and lovely kendie26. It's a yes all the way! I can't promise I'll behave though you will need to keep me in line.


Ha it’s a deal! I’ll be “good cop” for this trip, then we can switch roles & I’ll be bad next time....if Bibi can tolerate us!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, SNOW is coming!!! Look out & stay warm...love that cozy purple sweater & dying over those booties Obviously a huge fan of your reissue & of YOU!


Thanks Kendie you too!!! I just went out and got lots do salt, we tested the snowblower that we bought but never used for 4 years at our old house - and it started!!!! Yay!!!  we are out having dinner waiting To pick up my son from his school Christmas party  
That jacket is so soft and fuzzy, and I just can’t resist the soft lavender cloud look of it


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE the bag and you look stunning!


Awh..thanks for the compliment Bibi25260  Enjoy a fabulous weekend!


----------



## missmetal

Wearing my new brooch for the first time and taking my Chanel wristlet out for a wine pairing dinner.


----------



## yinnie

Day out with the kids to meet with friends. So wore my reissue camera bag for easy use and access [emoji847]


----------



## Sandra.AT

I‘m finally going out with my chanel jumbo.. how I misser her


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> My new baby on my work place. Love the color.


Beautiful color! Looks much better than in the boutique lights which gives the bag a yellow undertone.


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Thank you my friend, I will def. drop by more often. Also if you are looking for a new annoying little American sister please let me know if your mom is willing to adopt me as well.





Kendie26 said:


> Hey hey sweet Fally, would you let me get in on that action & join you as a twin sister to go hang out w/ @Bibi25260 & her dear Mum?! I promise to behave...would be tons of fun!





fally said:


> Oh my gosh, you don't even have to ask my dear and lovely kendie26. It's a yes all the way! I can't promise I'll behave though you will need to keep me in line.





Kendie26 said:


> Ha it’s a deal! I’ll be “good cop” for this trip, then we can switch roles & I’ll be bad next time....if Bibi can tolerate us!


You two dear friends are hilarious!! 
Of course I can tolerate you two sweet ladies and I'll bet we'll have so much fun!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Cold day and apparently too lazy to change Bags
> 
> Reissue 225 again, 2 days in a row!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


Love the bag and outfit, that cardi and booties!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag and outfit, that cardi and booties!!


Thank you! I really enjoy the weeekend dressing when I can have fun and be different.


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3902602
> 
> 
> Day out with the kids to meet with friends. So wore my reissue camera bag for easy use and access [emoji847]


GIRL!!!! Why have i not seen this bag on you before?!! ME LOVES IT!! It’s 1 that’s been on my wishlist forever!! Hope all is wonderful ....especially the baby feet!


----------



## Kendie26

fanmiu said:


> I am not sure what this bag is called, but I took it out today! I thought I can only use it at formal event, because of the color and the sheep skin, but since I can use it cross body I say why not use it and enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 3902235
> 
> View attachment 3902236


It’s truly beautiful!! Love it against the grey & your rings are stunning. This design is “Mademoiselle” flap (to best of my knowledge)


----------



## Kendie26

Sandra.AT said:


> I‘m finally going out with my chanel jumbo.. how I misser her
> View attachment 3902712
> View attachment 3902713


You rock the Jumbo really well !! I remember when you recently got her....such an amazing, perfect bag! ENjoy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


Aaaa What a mysterious reissue!! Wow!!! Truly gorgeous sheen on the leather & shade of Rose & Gold on the leather She is a true classy beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Aaaa What a mysterious reissue!! Wow!!! Truly gorgeous sheen on the leather & shade of Rose & Gold on the leather She is a true classy beauty!!!


Big thanks again my darling friend! You are such an amazingly lovely person...we all adore you & your warm, fun, happy spirit!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!
> View attachment 3901172
> 
> Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me
> View attachment 3901175



I LOVE this pics! @Jkfashionstyle  Love everything you wear  We're twines on Gucci patent boots... I love them on you & how you paired your gorgeous silver jumbo with all black   What is inside of your Chanel shopping bag? 
Ohh I miss THAT street so badly...! I remember how fun to walk around the city especially this holiday season...  How I wish we could move back to NYC someday....probably long long time later  though after my kid grown....sigh 
Happy holiday to you beautiful girl & wish the best season for you & your family


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Big thanks again my darling friend! You are such an amazingly lovely person...we all adore you & your warm, fun, happy spirit!


 Thank you my darling friend, your sweetest heart warm me up in this snow.... I can't believe I still gotta go to an important formal event in this snow tonight.. Can you believe that?! We're in same coast so you know....I don't feel like dress up full length with heels at all tonight though gotta wear them.... Sigh... It's crazy scheduled up seasons arrived and seriously its just a "duty" and not a "party" for me... 
At least this forum gives me a little relaxing break in this crazy schedules....Happy holiday to you & have a nice weekend my dearest friend, stay warm


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my darling friend, your sweetest heart warm me up in this snow.... I can't believe I still gotta go to an important formal event in this snow tonight.. Can you believe that?! We're in same coast so you know....I don't feel like dress up full length with heels at all tonight though gotta wear them.... Sigh... It's crazy scheduled up seasons arrived and seriously its just a "duty" and not a "party" for me...
> At least this forum gives me a little relaxing break in this crazy schedules....Happy holiday to you & have a nice weekend my dearest friend, stay warm


Yes it’s snowing here now but maybe it will have stopped by the time you leave for party. Eeeek be careful with your beautiful long dress & heels!!! I hope that you will have a lovely time girlfriend & NO doubt you will be the true “belle of the ball beauty” there tonight! Perhaps we will be privy to 1 of your special & most fun bathroom   selfies!


----------



## chicnfab

3 Chanels in one...
Chanel earrings on tues...
Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy





Kendie26 said:


> Yes it’s snowing here now but maybe it will have stopped by the time you leave for party. Eeeek be careful with your beautiful long dress & heels!!! I hope that you will have a lovely time girlfriend & NO doubt you will be the true “belle of the ball beauty” there tonight! Perhaps we will be privy to 1 of your special & most fun bathroom   selfies!




Ahahaha  Oh sorry I totally missed the last post of "bathroom shot" !! while I was fascinated by the beauty of your Mysterious pink / golden Champagne reissue  Oh I know darling, how comical moment in the bathroom lol I can imagine such graceful lady you trying hard to get the chance
Oh no no these events are always just so sooooo boring and only gets stiff shoulder in the end...all is for my DH though not for me...  Only I wait for the word "cancel/ postpone" I just can't wait these crazy seasons will be passed quickly and I can go out freely again soon then yeah my favorite bathroom selfies....hahaha


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today and necklace with low key outfit...
> 
> View attachment 3898955


Dearest bibi you’re soooo stylish...


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with M/L classic flap and wearing my new aged calfskin ballet flats for the first time.


Your kimono once again is soooo beautiful.. your flap is gorgeous along with your flats.. perfect!


----------



## Raffaluv

Apologies / wrong thread


----------



## chicnfab

deltalady said:


> Miss GST again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899670


Gst is classic! Beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 as promised the tweed jacket on my mom before alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3900015


Woooowww this one is absolutely stunning!


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Shopping for Fall sales with dark sliver jumbo (1st time using it this season) ❤️ and Gucci boots  Happy sales hunting ladies/gentles!
> View attachment 3901172
> 
> Found something good! Doorman so cute, bent down snapped a pic w/ me
> View attachment 3901175


I bet it was fun!!! Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Reissue 225 today, and CC chain brooch (it’s like “where’s Waldo” on this cardigan
> 
> View attachment 3901453
> View attachment 3901454


Very stylish van!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


Stunning dear!! I must admit this is my fave and really dreaming to get one in the future..


----------



## chicnfab

nuf said:


> My new baby on my work place. Love the color.


Ohhh beautiful baby indeed❤️


----------



## chicnfab

fanmiu said:


> I am not sure what this bag is called, but I took it out today! I thought I can only use it at formal event, because of the color and the sheep skin, but since I can use it cross body I say why not use it and enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 3902235
> 
> View attachment 3902236


Sooo stunning.. lovely sweater too!


----------



## chicnfab

Sandra.AT said:


> I‘m finally going out with my chanel jumbo.. how I misser her
> View attachment 3902712
> View attachment 3902713


You look soooo fab!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Cold day and apparently too lazy to change Bags
> 
> Reissue 225 again, 2 days in a row!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


Ohhh van!! Love it.. the booties and furry jacket are gorgeous along with your flap..❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Your kimono once again is soooo beautiful.. your flap is gorgeous along with your flats.. perfect!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> I bet it was fun!!! Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


Oh yea! Gotta send the bills to Santa


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my darling friend, your sweetest heart warm me up in this snow.... I can't believe I still gotta go to an important formal event in this snow tonight.. Can you believe that?! We're in same coast so you know....I don't feel like dress up full length with heels at all tonight though gotta wear them.... Sigh... It's crazy scheduled up seasons arrived and seriously its just a "duty" and not a "party" for me...
> At least this forum gives me a little relaxing break in this crazy schedules....Happy holiday to you & have a nice weekend my dearest friend, stay warm


Hope you are having a lovely start to your Snowy Saturday my dear shopgirl4cc. I too am watching the snow fall with my little girl who is obsessed with taking pics of the city as it covers the trees. Oh to be young again and enjoy all these little moments but I live vicariously through her as usual. Here's to you braving this weather during this our first of many I am sure snow falls. Hope you have a wonderful time at your event today


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> 3 Chanels in one...
> Chanel earrings on tues...
> Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
> And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


A trio of loveliness, my friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> 3 Chanels in one...
> Chanel earrings on tues...
> Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
> And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Very beautiful shots, my friend!!! I love love everything!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful shots, my friend!!! I love love everything!!!


Thank you my friend❤️❤️❤️!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> A trio of loveliness, my friend!!!


Thank you my friend ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh yea! Gotta send the bills to Santa


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh van!! Love it.. the booties and furry jacket are gorgeous along with your flap..❤️


Thanks


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Hope you are having a lovely start to your Snowy Saturday my dear shopgirl4cc. I too am watching the snow fall with my little girl who is obsessed with taking pics of the city as it covers the trees. Oh to be young again and enjoy all these little moments but I live vicariously through her as usual. Here's to you braving this weather during this our first of many I am sure snow falls. Hope you have a wonderful time at your event today


Thank you my dear sweet friend @fally  I love your expression of be young again with little girl  Yes so true they brings us amazing moments back into our hearts... I hope you stay warm and have a wonderful weekend & holiday seasons with your lovely family


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> 3 Chanels in one...
> Chanel earrings on tues...
> Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
> And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


So pretty shots as always @chicnfab  Hope you have a nice weekend & wonderful holiday with your family


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE this pics! @Jkfashionstyle  Love everything you wear  We're twines on Gucci patent boots... I love them on you & how you paired your gorgeous silver jumbo with all black   What is inside of your Chanel shopping bag?
> Ohh I miss THAT street so badly...! I remember how fun to walk around the city especially this holiday season...  How I wish we could move back to NYC someday....probably long long time later  though after my kid grown....sigh
> Happy holiday to you beautiful girl & wish the best season for you & your family


Awh thanks @shopgirl4cc for the lovely compliments!  Oooh great minds think alike on the boots my friend! ❤️ ❤️ these so much, I got same pairs in brown and ankles length pairs in beige, went craz craz on these boots! ❤️ 
Have a great time at the event tonite! See your mod shots soon.  And happy holidays!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

chicnfab said:


> 3 Chanels in one...
> Chanel earrings on tues...
> Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
> And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Looking so fine @chicnfab !!! Love everything here!


----------



## chicnfab

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking so fine @chicnfab !!! Love everything here!


Thanks my fashionista friend❤️


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Stunning dear!! I must admit this is my fave and really dreaming to get one in the future..





chicnfab said:


> 3 Chanels in one...
> Chanel earrings on tues...
> Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
> And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you & i’d Love to be twinsies with you on this one!
Look at how incredible you always look! SUch a beautiful, classy gal


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> So pretty shots as always @chicnfab  Hope you have a nice weekend & wonderful holiday with your family


Ohhh thank you my super fab friend❤️❤️❤️ And same to you


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you & i’d Love to be twinsies with you on this one!
> Look at how incredible you always look! SUch a beautiful, classy gal


Thank you my kendie! ❤️❤️


----------



## luvlux64

With my classic flap lamb


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE you wear this jumbo beautifully....gorgeous ensemble (& too cute to take a pic w/ doorman)


Thanks @Kendie26  I feel the jumbo overwhelmed me unless with jackets/coats, now is the time to take her out. Friendly doorman I must say  Have a lovely weekend! And happy holidays!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> With my classic flap lamb
> View attachment 3903175


   every piece is better than the next!Amazing montage!


----------



## RightasRain

I love my square WOC so much! It holds way more than I imagined. It's my favorite Chanel bag I've ever owned! I have the rectangular mini and the M/L flap. This is by far my most used bag of late. For reference, I'm almost 5'6" and weigh about 128lbs.


----------



## Dextersmom

RightasRain said:


> View attachment 3903223
> View attachment 3903224
> 
> I love my square WOC so much! It holds way more than I imagined. It's my favorite Chanel bag I've ever owned! I have the rectangular mini and the M/L flap. This is by far my most used bag of late. For reference, I'm almost 5'6" and weigh about 128lbs.


Lovely!!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> every piece is better than the next!Amazing montage!


Thank you! I would love  to have a Le Boy next time


----------



## Kendie26

RightasRain said:


> View attachment 3903223
> View attachment 3903224
> 
> I love my square WOC so much! It holds way more than I imagined. It's my favorite Chanel bag I've ever owned! I have the rectangular mini and the M/L flap. This is by far my most used bag of late. For reference, I'm almost 5'6" and weigh about 128lbs.


 Holy major MAJOR WOWEEEE! You looks absolutely incredible!!! The WOC was meant for you!!  I think (?) we might be twinsies if yours is the So Black chevron with the working turnlock (not snap closure). MAGNIFICENT mods!


----------



## piggypatty

Sharing my humble Chanel family 
From left to right: 
Classic M/L carviar GHW
Chanel Boy calfskin RHW
Vintage Diana GHW


----------



## gugu87

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3887780
> 
> Medium caviar flap, my 1st


I love your coat, from who is it ?


----------



## MarLie

Wearing my white camelia ring & black lipstick clutch while attenting a chanel Christmas event


View attachment 3903914


----------



## NANI1972

fanmiu said:


> I am not sure what this bag is called, but I took it out today! I thought I can only use it at formal event, because of the color and the sheep skin, but since I can use it cross body I say why not use it and enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 3902235
> 
> View attachment 3902236



It’s called “Mademoiselle Vintage “ . I have it in chevron as well but in black ghw. It’s a great bag, dressed up or down .


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kendie26 said:


> You rock the Jumbo really well !! I remember when you recently got her....such an amazing, perfect bag! ENjoy





chicnfab said:


> You look soooo fab!



[emoji4] thank you so much[emoji2][emoji16] this bag is just perfect and I‘m so happy that I got her


----------



## Kendie26

piggypatty said:


> Sharing my humble Chanel family
> From left to right:
> Classic M/L carviar GHW
> Chanel Boy calfskin RHW
> Vintage Diana GHW


All 3 are truly, truly lovely but that vintage Diana has my heart! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## steffysstyle

Camel love today


----------



## topglamchic

Chanel bracelet


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy


Kendie this has just blown me away, I’m in love 
Simply stunning


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3904065
> 
> 
> Camel love today


Simply beautiful, everything looks perfect


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> With my classic flap lamb
> View attachment 3903175


Looooooooove the way you have styled this shot! Perfect


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 as promised the tweed jacket on my mom before alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3900015


What a beautiful shot, so much love and style


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Simply beautiful, everything looks perfect



Thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

piggypatty said:


> Sharing my humble Chanel family
> From left to right:
> Classic M/L carviar GHW
> Chanel Boy calfskin RHW
> Vintage Diana GHW


Lovely ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3904116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel bracelet


Sooo cute


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3904065
> 
> 
> Camel love today


Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

MarLie said:


> Wearing my white camelia ring & black lipstick clutch while attenting a chanel Christmas event
> View attachment 3903912
> 
> View attachment 3903914


Lovely


----------



## chicnfab

luvlux64 said:


> With my classic flap lamb
> View attachment 3903175


Love Everything


----------



## chicnfab

RightasRain said:


> View attachment 3903223
> View attachment 3903224
> 
> I love my square WOC so much! It holds way more than I imagined. It's my favorite Chanel bag I've ever owned! I have the rectangular mini and the M/L flap. This is by far my most used bag of late. For reference, I'm almost 5'6" and weigh about 128lbs.


Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nuf

Just for a lazy walk with my kids and our dog. Love my mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

nuf said:


> Just for a lazy walk with my kids and our dog. Love my mini.


Perfect little beauty! I adore square mini's.


----------



## topglamchic

chicnfab said:


> Sooo cute


Thank you chicnfab!!


----------



## piggypatty

Kendie26 said:


> All 3 are truly, truly lovely but that vintage Diana has my heart! Thanks for posting them!



Thanks for your kind words Kendie26


----------



## piggypatty

chicnfab said:


> Lovely ❤️



Thanks so much  Chicnfab


----------



## chicnfab

nuf said:


> Just for a lazy walk with my kids and our dog. Love my mini.


She’s adorable ❤️


----------



## chew0089

Gaby at a cafe. It’s becoming my favorite.


----------



## chew0089

nuf said:


> Just for a lazy walk with my kids and our dog. Love my mini.


So cute! And gorgeous blue!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nuf said:


> Just for a lazy walk with my kids and our dog. Love my mini.


gorgeous blue mini! what season is it?


----------



## nuf

ccbaggirl89 said:


> gorgeous blue mini! what season is it?


I bought it  about 3 months ago.

Thank you all guys.


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Kendie this has just blown me away, I’m in love
> Simply stunning


You are a sweetheart....thanks so much for your kind words March!


----------



## Kendie26

MarLie said:


> Wearing my white camelia ring & black lipstick clutch while attenting a chanel Christmas event
> View attachment 3903912
> 
> View attachment 3903914


This is a REALLY cool pic!! I adore that clutch & your ring is so so SO pretty on you. May i also say you have exquisite hands! Dang i’d to have beautiful hands like yours!


----------



## SerenaPatumi

Dextersmom said:


> Very nice.



I like this Photo!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> 3 Chanels in one...
> Chanel earrings on tues...
> Lv party with Chanel lipstick on wed..
> And Chanel boy bag on Friday night with DH and DS..
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow how chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Dearest bibi you’re soooo stylish...


You're super sweet thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3904065
> 
> 
> Camel love today


Lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> What a beautiful shot, so much love and style


Thank you so much! You see me taking the picture?


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow how chic!


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Quick backyard shot with my cc eyelet flap...
Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Quick backyard shot with my cc eyelet flap...
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Lovely flowy dress  chicnfab! N loving how you carried ur flap as a clutch! ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

nuf said:


> Just for a lazy walk with my kids and our dog. Love my mini.



A very nice n stunning blue!  N the leather shines n shimmers too!  Such a pretty mini!


----------



## nuf

Arielgal said:


> A very nice n stunning blue!  N the leather shines n shimmers too!  Such a pretty mini!


Thank you! I really love it. My favorite bag.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much! You see me taking the picture?


Of course


----------



## March786

Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Lovely flowy dress  chicnfab! N loving how you carried ur flap as a clutch! ❤❤❤


Thank you my dear❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nuf

March786 said:


> Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


Love your Boy! The color


----------



## March786

nuf said:


> Love your Boy! The color


Thank you nuf 
the colour is stunning, always cheers me up


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Quick backyard shot with my cc eyelet flap...
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Uber exquisite as always!!


----------



## Kendie26

Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


----------



## MaryJoe84

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting for the December Chanel purchase thread. Here’s my new and very first Chanel Sunglasses . Thanks and have a nice weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3895431


Great!!! I love that T-Shirt... where did you buy it?


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


A glorious contribution March! I’m obsessed w/ burgundy ....what elegance & beauty personified!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> A glorious contribution March! I’m obsessed w/ burgundy ....what elegance & beauty personified!


Thankyou so much kendie your so sweet


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


Oh man, I want (lust after!) your Boy and your cake pop.


----------



## Winiebean

There was a snowstorm in Virginia over the weekend. Got to get out and enjoy the snow  Second time carrying my blue boy


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Quick backyard shot with my cc eyelet flap...
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


Pretty boy wallet! How come I don’t remember this dark pink beauty (it’s really “red” though isn’t it  ) 

Peppermint brownie


----------



## luvlux64

MaryJoe84 said:


> Great!!! I love that T-Shirt... where did you buy it?


Hi there, got it from Etsy! Thanks & good luck .


----------



## PerryPalomino

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 3905307
> View attachment 3905308
> 
> 
> There was a snowstorm in Virginia over the weekend. Got to get out and enjoy the snow  Second time carrying my blue boy


You're so cute and the backdrop/snow is stunning. Plus the blue boy, but that's a given. Such a nice rich color in the natural light.


----------



## Winiebean

PerryPalomino said:


> You're so cute and the backdrop/snow is stunning. Plus the blue boy, but that's a given. Such a nice rich color in the natural light.


 
Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


Super beautiful Boy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


Adorable wallet and yummy looking cake pop....I have never had one....will have to rethink that.


----------



## Dextersmom

PerryPalomino said:


> You're so cute and the backdrop/snow is stunning. Plus the blue boy, but that's a given. Such a nice rich color in the natural light.


This is a very pretty shade of blue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


----------



## chicnfab

March786 said:


> Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


Stunning boy❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


Both are soooo cute❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 3905307
> View attachment 3905308
> 
> 
> There was a snowstorm in Virginia over the weekend. Got to get out and enjoy the snow  Second time carrying my blue boy


Enjoy the snow and gorgeous boy!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Uber exquisite as always!!


Thank you my sweetest kendie!❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


SO PRETTY!!! Haven’t seen this beauty for a while & WOW look at that soft effervescent glow...your bag glows like beautiful YOU DM!!


----------



## Kendie26

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 3905307
> View attachment 3905308
> 
> 
> There was a snowstorm in Virginia over the weekend. Got to get out and enjoy the snow  Second time carrying my blue boy


  Your smile says it all!!! What awesome mods! Love your Boy/wonderful color..but YOU & your mega watt smile steal the show!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Pretty boy wallet! How come I don’t remember this dark pink beauty (it’s really “red” though isn’t it  )
> 
> Peppermint brownie


Haha yes, it’s another crazy  color name. I constantly rotate SLGs so i decided this one is good for holiday/Christmas month. My eyes see red but it definitely has pink undertones...but I’d never name this “dark pink” like chanel did!


----------



## Winiebean

chicnfab said:


> Enjoy the snow and gorgeous boy!



Thank you



Kendie26 said:


> SO PRETTY!!! Haven’t seen this beauty for a while & WOW look at that soft effervescent glow...your bag glows like beautiful YOU DM!!



Aww thank you


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Super beautiful Boy!!!


Thank you dearest [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

chicnfab said:


> Stunning boy[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much [emoji7]


----------



## March786

So today I decided I should take out coco - the red makes me happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day  

The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Haha yes, it’s another crazy  color name. I constantly rotate SLGs so i decided this one is good for holiday/Christmas month. My eyes see red but it definitely has pink undertones...but I’d never name this “dark pink” like chanel did!


So basically, your dark pink is really light red and Your light red is really red. I about got this right chanel?  you are so right though we should totally break out the red cheerful bags for the holidays! Soooo looking forward to the holiday photos on this forum soon!!!
Stay warm!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Quick backyard shot with my cc eyelet flap...
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Again: chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


What a beautiful color!


March786 said:


> So today I decided I should take out coco - the red makes me happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905723


Again beautiful color, it really pops and Coco is lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


Cutie!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


Stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728


Lovely outfit, love everything: cardi, brooch, bag and arm candy!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> What a beautiful color!
> 
> Again beautiful color, it really pops and Coco is lovely!


Thank you bibi [emoji11][emoji11] - I love my chanel colour bags, they make my heart go boom [emoji7][emoji23][emoji9]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728


Beautiful Vanana [emoji173]


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely outfit, love everything: cardi, brooch, bag and arm candy!


Thank you bibi it means a lot coming from you as you do casual elegance so well!!!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Beautiful Vanana [emoji173]


Thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thank you bibi it means a lot coming from you as you do casual elegance so well!!!


Aww you making me blush! 
But thank you so much!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Again: chic!


Thank you my dear! ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning!





chicnfab said:


> Lovely ❤️❤️❤️





Kendie26 said:


> SO PRETTY!!! Haven’t seen this beauty for a while & WOW look at that soft effervescent glow...your bag glows like beautiful YOU DM!!


Thank you, my sweet friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728


So pretty, I really love your camellia brooch.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> So today I decided I should take out coco - the red makes me happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905723


What a beautiful and happy red!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful and happy red!!


Thankyou so much


----------



## Pinkie*

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


Love your jewelry


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, I really love your camellia brooch.


Thank you!!! It’s my 1 of 2 totally low key chanel brooches


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> So today I decided I should take out coco - the red makes me happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905723


Makes me happy looking at your Coco too!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728


You look TOTALLY AMAZING (no surprise)...you know that’s my fave bag & that brooch is 1 of my favorites too (been stalking a pre-loved one!)


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> You look TOTALLY AMAZING (no surprise)...you know that’s my fave bag & that brooch is 1 of my favorites too (been stalking a pre-loved one!)


Thank you and oh I totally support you getting one. The pale champagne gold color on this brooch is soooo lovely with the pearls


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Makes me happy looking at your Coco too!


----------



## luvlux64

Took a pic of my Deauville inside Hermes washroom, then forgot to take a pic at the actual Hermes marked marble entrance


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s outerwear for this Toronto windchill day . My Deauville is going out shopping


----------



## Chanel923

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s outerwear for this Toronto windchill day . My Deauville is going out shopping
> View attachment 3906143


Love the boots and bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pinkie* said:


> Love your jewelry


Thank you.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Brought my lovely pink Coco for holiday but she was lonely so we got her a beige Claire as her timeless companion. It was indeed a fruitful holiday!


----------



## luvlux64

My Deauville has been shopping for the last couple of days now . Happy Holiday shopping guys


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Brought my lovely pink Coco for holiday but she was lonely so we got her a beige Claire as her timeless companion. It was indeed a fruitful holiday!


love the simple casual styling  is the coco the small size or medium size? (the only thing I can tell is that it's not the mini size as that one is quite petite)


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> My Deauville has been shopping for the last couple of days now . Happy Holiday shopping guys
> View attachment 3907012


Nice! it's soooooo damaging... and I haven't even set foot inside stores... just online holiday shopping (ah hem end up with many for myself of course) from one retailer's got me scared already...


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Nice! it's soooooo damaging... and I haven't even set foot inside stores... just online holiday shopping (ah hem end up with many for myself of course) from one retailer's got me scared already...


Thanks @Vanana . TBH, I (whispering) hate holiday shopping ! I went to this particular mall in Toronto for free valet, free gift wrapping, free coat check (imagine north pole jackets today with windchill -20degC!!!), lounge, etc. (Took advantage of my Visa card membership). I don’t like crowds ... All I can think of is virus, virus, virus ! So, got my list, took my 6 foot 2 son with me to carry all the paper bags & I’m 90% done with gift shopping . BTW, I did prioritize myself, too, before others! Haha


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks @Vanana . TBH, I (whispering) hate holiday shopping ! I went to this particular mall in Toronto for free valet, free gift wrapping, free coat check (imagine north pole jackets today with windchill -20degC!!!), lounge, etc. (Took advantage of my Visa card membership). I don’t like crowds ... All I can think of is virus, virus, virus ! So, got my list, took my 6 foot 2 son with me to carry all the paper bags & I’m 90% done with gift shopping . BTW, I did prioritize myself, too, before others! Haha


Oh I HEAR you!!!  I got pretty much my shopping list done but like I found a lot of things I liked on this site. Then the next day see another pair of jeans -same place. Then today (the next day) get notified that one thing that was out of my size is in stock now - same site! My DH is going to kill me


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Oh I HEAR you!!!  I got pretty much my shopping list done but like I found a lot of things I liked on this site. Then the next day see another pair of jeans -same place. Then today (the next day) get notified that one thing that was out of my size is in stock now - same site! My DH is going to kill me


I loooove online shopping! We only have 1 Hermes store in Toronto, 2 Chanel stores, & 2 LV stores! I hate driving to downtown (Toronto) as in any downtown cities- traffic & parking is a hassle . I wish Chanel has online shopping ... Hermes does it the best! It arrives in your door in a couple of days . And anything to give us reason to treat ourselves!  Lol. Just give your DH something really nice... that’s what I did . Well, happy online shopping & be safe


----------



## RightasRain

Kendie26 said:


> Holy major MAJOR WOWEEEE! You looks absolutely incredible!!! The WOC was meant for you!!  I think (?) we might be twinsies if yours is the So Black chevron with the working turnlock (not snap closure). MAGNIFICENT mods!



Yes it's the turn lock. Thank you so much! I think it was meant for me. It's the first Chanel I've owned that felt like "me".


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> love the simple casual styling  is the coco the small size or medium size? (the only thing I can tell is that it's not the mini size as that one is quite petite)


Hehe thanks dear for your kind compliment! 
The coco is a medium size.  She is very well loved in Australia .  I had a proud moment with her Have a blessed Christmas month!


----------



## chlamy

Took my mini out for the first time (spent three weeks figuring out how to downsize lol) -- and now I realize it was absolutely unnecessary for me to carry so much junk around. Everything I need fits in here! And it's very light, my shoulder will thank me for this [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728



Such nice outfit! Low profile yet elegant! Is your reissue a 225 or 226?


----------



## Vanana

ZoeyZhou said:


> Such nice outfit! Low profile yet elegant! Is your reissue a 225 or 226?


Hi it’s a 225


----------



## Sandra.AT

finally at home after my company’s christmas party [emoji322] I need to check if everything is okay with my jumbo as she was also with me on the dancefloor haha [emoji23] I can’t count how many times somebody bumped into my bag hahaha but until now I haven’t found any marks


----------



## Vanana

chlamy said:


> Took my mini out for the first time (spent three weeks figuring out how to downsize lol) -- and now I realize it was absolutely unnecessary for me to carry so much junk around. Everything I need fits in here! And it's very light, my shoulder will thank me for this [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3907370


Welcome to the club! I used to carry everything around with me and the sense of enlightenment and freedom after realizing I don’t need all that opened up a world of convenience and so many more bag styles!!! Much easier to swap out of one bag into another too!

Congrats on a gorgeous red mini!


----------



## nicole0612

Sandra.AT said:


> finally at home after my company’s christmas party [emoji322] I need to check if everything is okay with my jumbo as she was also with me on the dancefloor haha [emoji23] I can’t count how many times somebody bumped into my bag hahaha but until now I haven’t found any marks
> View attachment 3907857
> View attachment 3907858



This looks great! I was thinking about parting with my jumbo, now I'm back in love [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

as I took my jumbo to my company’s x-mas party I thought I‘m ready to finally take her to work .. this bag has now flaws although the people bumped into my bag so now I‘m not that scary anymore..I was also suprised that nobody noticed this bag .. so it seems that there are not so many people in my company who recognize a chanel bag (except for one girl in my office but she doesn’t judge me regarding spending so much money on handbags as she loves them also but doesn’t have the money now to buy them) or at least they didn’t ask me haha.. but I‘m pretty sure nobody knows anything about my designer handbags except her.. so now I can take my jumbo more often to work  here is how I store my bag in my office haha underneth there is a towel haha which I got as gift from an event and left it in my office for my bags


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> as I took my jumbo to my company’s x-mas party I thought I‘m ready to finally take her to work .. this bag has now flaws although the people bumped into my bag so now I‘m not that scary anymore..I was also suprised that nobody noticed this bag .. so it seems that there are not so many people in my company who recognize a chanel bag (except for one girl in my office but she doesn’t judge me regarding spending so much money on handbags as she loves them also but doesn’t have the money now to buy them) or at least they didn’t ask me haha.. but I‘m pretty sure nobody knows anything about my designer handbags except her.. so now I can take my jumbo more often to work  here is how I store my bag in my office haha underneth there is a towel haha which I got as gift from an event and left it in my office for my bags
> View attachment 3908167



This that a special blanket just for your bag???


----------



## Sandra.AT

nicole0612 said:


> This looks great! I was thinking about parting with my jumbo, now I'm back in love [emoji7]


Thank you so much It is such a great bag and it isn´t so heavy as many stated but of course you shouldn´t overfill it.. but I had a middle sized cosmetic pouch, lv jeanne fullsized wallet, my keys and my phone... it fits so much and I just love it.. the medium size would be just a little bit too small for me


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> This that a special blanket just for your bag???


yes only for my bags so that they have it comfortable when waiting for me until I´m finished with work hahahaha


----------



## LVjf5

Sandra.AT said:


> as I took my jumbo to my company’s x-mas party I thought I‘m ready to finally take her to work .. this
> bag has now flaws although the people bumped into my bag so now I‘m not that scary anymore..I was also suprised that nobody noticed this bag .. so it seems that there are not so many people in my company who recognize a chanel bag (except for one girl in my office but she doesn’t judge me regarding spending so much money on handbags as she loves them also but doesn’t have the money now to buy them) or at least they didn’t ask me haha.. but I‘m pretty sure nobody knows anything about my designer handbags except her.. so now I can take my jumbo more often to work  here is how I store my bag in my office haha underneth there is a towel haha which I got as gift from an event and left it in my office for my bags
> View attachment 3908167



Good to know! My Christmas party is tomorrow and it’s either between my black chanel woc or LV alma bb in amarante. Not sure which one is less noticeable. I don’t really have any non designer bags.


----------



## Sandra.AT

LVjf5 said:


> Good to know! My Christmas party is tomorrow and it’s either between my black chanel woc or LV alma bb in amarante. Not sure which one is less noticeable. I don’t really have any non designer bags.



I also had to choose between alma bb but DE and jumbo hahaha.. I had the alma bb amarante last year with me and it wasn‘t also noticeable.. you always can cover the CC up with your hand or elbow.. so both are beautiful  good luck deciding


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

I did it! Inspired by @shopgirl4cc, bathroom mod shot  TGIF! Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## luvlux64

Sandra.AT said:


> as I took my jumbo to my company’s x-mas party I thought I‘m ready to finally take her to work .. this bag has now flaws although the people bumped into my bag so now I‘m not that scary anymore..I was also suprised that nobody noticed this bag .. so it seems that there are not so many people in my company who recognize a chanel bag (except for one girl in my office but she doesn’t judge me regarding spending so much money on handbags as she loves them also but doesn’t have the money now to buy them) or at least they didn’t ask me haha.. but I‘m pretty sure nobody knows anything about my designer handbags except her.. so now I can take my jumbo more often to work  here is how I store my bag in my office haha underneth there is a towel haha which I got as gift from an event and left it in my office for my bags
> View attachment 3908167


Congratulations for breaking her in  ! You look awesome  (previous pic) ! I'd be scared to wear that big bag in the dance floor, good thing she's Caviar  . I went to a party once & wore my M/L flap... It never left my side, even to the buffet table! My hubby gives me the looks... I said, "I'm not leaving a $5k bag in my chair unattended around these dozens of strangers!!!" Haha lol ... And yes, it's nice for people not asking about our bags... My teenage son asked me once, "Is this Gucci?" He read CC as GG!!!  lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled very light today w/ my “dark pink” boy wallet...took this pic for @Iamminda and @shopgirl4cc w/ the peppermint brownie cake pop


Awww How sweet and adorable!! my beloved darling friend!!!    I've totally missed you so badly!!since been really crazy exhausting days to nights here..... hopefully calm down after new year... Whenever I go to Starbucks their cake pops makes me smile and think of you, darling  I was just thinking of you toady again and actually took pics for you too!! But peppermint pop was sold out there! I guess you made this popular?  I LOVE the pop of color your pretty wallet


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 3905307
> View attachment 3905308
> 
> 
> There was a snowstorm in Virginia over the weekend. Got to get out and enjoy the snow  Second time carrying my blue boy


You look so cute and pretty with your beautiful blue boy! @Winiebean


----------



## Luccibag

My red caviar medium


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I did it! Inspired by @shopgirl4cc, bathroom mod shot  TGIF! Have a lovely weekend.
> View attachment 3908384


WOW You look GORGEOUS!! I love how you pared beautiful  black lacy dress with pop of beautiful Red mini!!
Thank you for remembering me my beautiful friend I LOVE your beautiful bathroom shot!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Luccibag said:


> My red caviar medium


You look beautiful in the snow with black & Red flap! @Luccibag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> With my classic flap lamb
> View attachment 3903175


Love them all!! All is just so beautiful!! @luvlux64


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chicnfab said:


> Quick backyard shot with my cc eyelet flap...
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful lady and great shot as always @chicnfab


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Here’s my contribution from this morning, it was time to take this boy out  ❤️


What a beautiful Burgundy color boy! perfect combo with gold HW @March786


----------



## Pinkie*

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I did it! Inspired by @shopgirl4cc, bathroom mod shot  TGIF! Have a lovely weekend.
> View attachment 3908384


Amazing bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


My dearest beautiful friend  I hope your DH's recovery goes well and you two love birds have a blessed holiday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> So today I decided I should take out coco - the red makes me happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905723


What a beautiful & cheerful Red coco @March786  Yes I agree, Red Chanel is such a special and makes us happy Happy holiday!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728



Beautiful cashmere color with 225!!! @Vanana my dear bag twines  Hope you have a wonderful holiday with your loved one, my friend


----------



## Sandra.AT

luvlux64 said:


> Congratulations for breaking her in  ! You look awesome  (previous pic) ! I'd be scared to wear that big bag in the dance floor, good thing she's Caviar  . I went to a party once & wore my M/L flap... It never left my side, even to the buffet table! My hubby gives me the looks... I said, "I'm not leaving a $5k bag in my chair unattended around these dozens of strangers!!!" Haha lol ... And yes, it's nice for people not asking about our bags... My teenage son asked me once, "Is this Gucci?" He read CC as GG!!!  lol


thank you so much[emoji2][emoji1][emoji16][emoji38]
I took my bag also with me to the buffet and everywhere.. She didn’t leave my side .. same for all my bags.. I never leave them unattended no mather how much it costs.. I also don’t want to loose my phone and my wallet I drank some wine that’s why I wasn’t that scary anymore hahaha and because it was caviar [emoji16][emoji38]
I‘m also not a fan of leaving my bags on the floor .. I always put it behind me or in front of me on my legs .. my husband always makes fun of me but I say then would you leave 1000-5000 euros on the floor? I don’t think so haha


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I did it! Inspired by @shopgirl4cc, bathroom mod shot  TGIF! Have a lovely weekend.
> View attachment 3908384


OH YEAH BABY...LOOK AT YOU & little Miss Red!!! BRAVO!! You make sweetest @shopgirl4cc (&me) proud....that’s an AMAZING pic! I stand up now & give you a round of applause! :Clap:


----------



## Kendie26

Luccibag said:


> My red caviar medium


Exquisite!!!


----------



## LVjf5

Sandra.AT said:


> I also had to choose between alma bb but DE and jumbo hahaha.. I had the alma bb amarante last year with me and it wasn‘t also noticeable.. you always can cover the CC up with your hand or elbow.. so both are beautiful  good luck deciding



Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles 
Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...? )
It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend 
Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww How sweet and adorable!! my beloved darling friend!!!    I've totally missed you so badly!!since been really crazy exhausting days to nights here..... hopefully calm down after new year... Whenever I go to Starbucks their cake pops makes me smile and think of you, darling  I was just thinking of you toady again and actually took pics for you too!! But peppermint pop was sold out there! I guess you made this popular?  I LOVE the pop of color your pretty wallet


Hahahayou are THE cutest!  It seems they only have a few peppermint brownie pops per day (at least in our area) Hope your big event last weekend was nice when it was snowing & that your long gown & shoes held up (I know you were the most beautiful one there) It’s snowing again now Have a lovely weekend beautiful friend.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles
> Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...? )
> It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend
> Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends
> View attachment 3908608
> 
> View attachment 3908609
> 
> View attachment 3908610


Thank you so much gorgeous friend!! So yummy  THAT reissue is the true  “mac-daddy” of all reissues....it’s too beautiful, way beyond words i can think of


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you so much gorgeous friend!! So yummy  THAT reissue is the true  “mac-daddy” of all reissues....it’s too beautiful, way beyond words i can think of


Thank you~~my dearest darling friend I've missed you so bad! You're my 
Yes she is...but I noticed this reissue is much heavier than the regular classic distressed leather reissues! This ons is almost closer weight to my caviar or lamb jumbo. I tried on classic black distressed leather of 226 size on at the boutique while I wore this silver one, and noticed that the thick leather itself and shiny HW chains are heavier than classic 226's, that is only little bit keeping me away to wear longer hours, definitely not ideal reissue for travel even if she is pretty and I love her though  My 225 has been much easier to wear for this reason, so soft and lighter weight than any other flaps... I love classic lines the best in Chanel and can't wait to receive classic black with RHW....not yet arrive but your twin sis...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hahahayou are THE cutest!  It seems they only have a few peppermint brownie pops per day (at least in our area) Hope your big event last weekend was nice when it was snowing & that your long gown & shoes held up (I know you were the most beautiful one there) It’s snowing again now Have a lovely weekend beautiful friend.


You’re always the sweetest warmest my darling friend,Thank you  but  oh well honestly it was exhausting stiff shoulder afterwards  ( they didn’t let guests bring in any camera include phone, I took pic before get in there but sadly can’t share it in public either... You won’t belive this I gotta attend another one TONIGHT from now..  .can’t belive that twice in row with full gown in the snowing?!?  Is it joke?! something wrong here 
So sorry I gotta run...but I can’t wait to be back and see your gorgeous post and beautiful ladies posts with their lovely Chanelks again soon!! hopefully tomorrow ~ see you my dearest friend with your beautiful Chanel soon


----------



## cluelessguy265

Home after our Europe trip! We actually got this stolen recently and I am trying to help my wife identify the specific bag so we can repurchase - if anyone can help I would be truly, truly grateful this holiday season. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles
> Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...? )
> It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend
> Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends
> View attachment 3908608
> 
> View attachment 3908609
> 
> View attachment 3908610


Everything is so so yummy.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dearest beautiful friend  I hope your DH's recovery goes well and you two love birds have a blessed holiday


Thank you, my sweet friend and I wish you a beautiful holiday as well.


----------



## Winiebean

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so cute and pretty with your beautiful blue boy! @Winiebean




Thank you so much


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles
> Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...[emoji38]I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...?[emoji3] )
> It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend
> Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends
> View attachment 3908608
> 
> View attachment 3908609
> 
> View attachment 3908610


Your Reissue is simply glowing, my friend. [emoji7] [emoji7]   I love it and those cake pops look like a yummy treat....I have never had one and will have to try one sometime.  [emoji178]


----------



## by_nina

My favourite mini


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love them all!! All is just so beautiful!! @luvlux64


Thank you . Thanks for all the


----------



## Vanana

by_nina said:


> My favourite mini
> View attachment 3908766


Hi Nina what gorgeous hair and of course you are very pretty too and taking the credit away from your mini


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles
> Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...? )
> It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend
> Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends
> View attachment 3908608
> 
> View attachment 3908609
> 
> View attachment 3908610


Those cake pops   I haven’t been tempted by too many bags recently but that reissue is the only one that haunts me.... so glad it sold out hahaha 
The weather is so crazy for early winter! I’m so dreading it since it started with so much freezing temperature and snow.... only good thing is plenty opportunity to wear the tweeds and I would think the caviars and reissues will get lots of chances to come out and play!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW You look GORGEOUS!! I love how you pared beautiful  black lacy dress with pop of beautiful Red mini!!
> Thank you for remembering me my beautiful friend I LOVE your beautiful bathroom shot!!


Awh..thanks @shopgirl4cc for the lovely compliment! Your bathroom shots inspired us.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> OH YEAH BABY...LOOK AT YOU & little Miss Red!!! BRAVO!! You make sweetest @shopgirl4cc (&me) proud....that’s an AMAZING pic! I stand up now & give you a round of applause! :Clap:


Thank you....take a bow...thank you @Kendie26


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles
> Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...? )
> It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend
> Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends
> View attachment 3908608
> 
> View attachment 3908609
> 
> View attachment 3908610



Love everything here! The cake pops certainly enhanced the bag, now do we go for the cake pops or the bag? Hmmm...decision!    The other day I got the same cake pops (bear and birthday) with my dark silver jumbo but didn’t think of taking action pics.  You and @Kendie26 are good at these “Chanel in actions” shots.


----------



## amna72

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.



This is such a cool bag, I even saw it in the shop bit missed it somehow...now I regret it because I love this style


----------



## amna72

Kendie26 said:


> Took miss beige/gold reissue to our holiday work gathering yesterday. I tried @shopgirl4cc to do a bathroom selfie BUT I failed miserably as ladies kept coming in & out, including a co-worker! At least i had a good laugh trying. This closeup was best i could do as the lighting was a little crazy



Oh Kendie, this is one of the most beautiful bags ever, so who cares about the picture


----------



## amna72

Vanana said:


> Lots of reissue pairing lately with the cold snowy weather and quite frankly more and more drawn to the no fuss classic look that is so easy to coordinate and so nice to touch - perfect bag for a busy casual day
> 
> The ultimate camellia brooch joined in today as it went really well with the warm color of this cashmere cardigan - I am ready for the cold!
> View attachment 3905728



Beautiful outfit, I like the cardigan almost as much as the brooch and the bag


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you~~my dearest darling friend I've missed you so bad! You're my
> Yes she is...but I noticed this reissue is much heavier than the regular classic distressed leather reissues! This ons is almost closer weight to my caviar or lamb jumbo. I tried on classic black distressed leather of 226 size on at the boutique while I wore this silver one, and noticed that the thick leather itself and shiny HW chains are heavier than classic 226's, that is only little bit keeping me away to wear longer hours, definitely not ideal reissue for travel even if she is pretty and I love her though  My 225 has been much easier to wear for this reason, so soft and lighter weight than any other flaps... I love classic lines the best in Chanel and can't wait to receive classic black with RHW....not yet arrive but your twin sis...





shopgirl4cc said:


> You’re always the sweetest warmest my darling friend,Thank you  but  oh well honestly it was exhausting stiff shoulder afterwards  ( they didn’t let guests bring in any camera include phone, I took pic before get in there but sadly can’t share it in public either... You won’t belive this I gotta attend another one TONIGHT from now..  .can’t belive that twice in row with full gown in the snowing?!?  Is it joke?! something wrong here
> So sorry I gotta run...but I can’t wait to be back and see your gorgeous post and beautiful ladies posts with their lovely Chanelks again soon!! hopefully tomorrow ~ see you my dearest friend with your beautiful Chanel soon


There’s never been a post of yours that doesn’t make me smile & laugh!!Oh that is very interesting info that your newest, most stunning reissue 226 is heavier  like a jumbo due to leather & HW...had no idea that would be the case. Can’t wait for your RHW reissue to arrive..bring on the “twinsie-ness!”  Again, I’m sorry for laughing about you having to attend another 1 of those functions in the snow  (it’s not funny...it’s just how you wrote about it....”is this a joke” w/ the snow   again) You are probably home by now so I sincerely hope that you had a lovely evening & we all know you looked magnificent


----------



## Kendie26

amna72 said:


> Oh Kendie, this is one of the most beautiful bags ever, so who cares about the picture


Thank you so much sweet amna!!


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> My favourite mini
> View attachment 3908766


What a FABULOUS mod!!! You look totally AMAZING


----------



## Sandra.AT

by_nina said:


> My favourite mini
> View attachment 3908766



you look amazing [emoji16] especially your long healthy hair wow!![emoji16]


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I did it! Inspired by @shopgirl4cc, bathroom mod shot  TGIF! Have a lovely weekend.
> View attachment 3908384


Great shot and you look beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Quick back to PF between crazy schedules...  Took these pics or you my beloved fun darling @Kendie26 during busy errands today ~     Whenever I stop by Starbucks, I always think of you  & these cake pops makes me smiles
> Peppermint cake pop was sold out and only these bears were smiling at me today...I guess you made peppermint popular  ( I saw 2 other ladies were with their beautiful Chanel bags there who might were PF ladies...? )
> It's freezing with snow flake outside again....Stay warm, darling friend
> Have a cozy weekend Chanel lovelies & friends
> View attachment 3908608
> 
> View attachment 3908609
> 
> View attachment 3908610


All look yummy! Even your bag! 
HAppy Holidays!


----------



## Bibi25260

by_nina said:


> My favourite mini
> View attachment 3908766


So classy! You are gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cuba chevron flap today.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Vanana

amna72 said:


> Beautiful outfit, I like the cardigan almost as much as the brooch and the bag


Thank you so much I love cashmere in the cold and went insane buying a load of them a few weeks ago along with cashmere care and wash products- winter I am ready for you (sort of)


----------



## by_nina

Vanana said:


> Hi Nina what gorgeous hair and of course you are very pretty too and taking the credit away from your mini


Thank you so much Vanana for your kind words  You’re so sweet


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> What a FABULOUS mod!!! You look totally AMAZING


Thank you so much Kendie26!


----------



## Dextersmom

amna72 said:


> This is such a cool bag, I even saw it in the shop bit missed it somehow...now I regret it because I love this style


Thank you amna72 and I am sorry you missed out on this one.  Hopefully a similar style will catch your eye soon.


----------



## by_nina

Sandra.AT said:


> you look amazing [emoji16] especially your long healthy hair wow!![emoji16]


Thank you!


----------



## by_nina

Bibi25260 said:


> So classy! You are gorgeous!


Thank you so much Bibi25260!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba chevron flap today.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3909056


Beautiful look Bibi and your posture is amazing.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Great shot and you look beautiful!


Thanks bibi25260!


----------



## Luccibag

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look beautiful in the snow with black & Red flap! @Luccibag



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful lady and great shot as always @chicnfab


Thank you my lovely friend ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MarLie

This Ivory beauty was keeping me company in the car today[emoji4]


----------



## silliex

My beloved beige jumbo and my friend's medium boy on a shopping trip. Apologies for the escalator shot, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Vanana

Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos 

Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today


----------



## Psc991

bag looks amazing but wow I need a cake pop now haha!!!


----------



## Steph5487

On my way to a holiday party. With my new Chanel boots


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba chevron flap today.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3909056


Every time i see THIS bag of yours, i love it MORE & more!!


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> On my way to a holiday party. With my new Chanel boots


 wowee, you are “killing it” looking oh-so-fabLove that lace blouseHave a wonderful time Steph


----------



## Kendie26

MarLie said:


> This Ivory beauty was keeping me company in the car today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909191


Wow, that is incredibly beautiful....the ivory is just so fresh & elegant!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos
> 
> Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today
> 
> View attachment 3909331


   YES! I  it! IYou! Icakepops!! Making me & sweet @shopgirl4cc proud! Did you like them? Do NOT tell me you didn’t eat one or else you are in trouble!!!


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> On my way to a holiday party. With my new Chanel boots


Oh have a great time with that cool bag (still love it) pretty pretty blouse and those fancy boots


----------



## Vanana

silliex said:


> My beloved beige jumbo and my friend's medium boy on a shopping trip. Apologies for the escalator shot, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909303


I like this! Totally different angle for fun and two lovely bags!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba chevron flap today.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3909056


There she is!


----------



## Vanana

Psc991 said:


> bag looks amazing but wow I need a cake pop now haha!!!


Thank you  it was toward my earlier chanel days when I still had normal human response as in cringing at the price of a jumbo 

Went to get the lamb jumbo and saw this. Can’t leave it and sweet DH forced me to get both jumbos that day. Still remembering how crazy I felt that day  

Fast forward to the Cuba Collection by when I was already numb to the ridiculous pricing   always remember this bag “fondly” as the bag that I wasn’t supposed to have and perhaps broke some sort of rational price pain response barrier  

As for the cake pop craving / you know which 2 bad girls to blame for this!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> YES! I  it! IYou! Icakepops!! Making me & sweet @shopgirl4cc proud! Did you like them? Do NOT tell me you didn’t eat one or else you are in trouble!!!


Hahaha I had one with my name on it and 2 for the little guys   Love it! Likely a new addiction - much more affordable than chanel thankfully!


----------



## mcwee

Bringing my 226 out for a ride.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos
> 
> Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today
> 
> View attachment 3909331


Lovely look, all around.


----------



## Dextersmom

Casual late lunch/early dinner (DH calls it linner ) with my red mini.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely look, all around.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Casual late lunch/early dinner (DH calls it linner ) with my red mini.


Your photos always make me soooo hungry! 
Great... now that I see the gorgeous dark red, I miss wearing mine! Hope you guys enjoy a wonderful linner!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Your photos always make me soooo hungry!
> Great... now that I see the gorgeous dark red, I miss wearing mine! Hope you guys enjoy a wonderful linner!


Thank you. I have been eating a lot lately....but I am cutting myself some slack right now.  It is the perfect time of year for our red beauties, for sure.  When are we going to get to see an action shot of your red chevron lion beauty.....sorry can't remember the official name.


----------



## sophiebed

Out with my new small classic flap


----------



## nicole0612

sophiebed said:


> Out with my new small classic flap



This is the coolest pic ever.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look Bibi and your posture is amazing.


Thank you for your sweet words! I guess my ballet classes in my childhood paid off


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos
> 
> Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today
> 
> View attachment 3909331


What a fun shot and beautiful bag!
How was the cake pop?


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> On my way to a holiday party. With my new Chanel boots


Looking classy all the way!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Every time i see THIS bag of yours, i love it MORE & more!!


Aww thank you dear friend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Casual late lunch/early dinner (DH calls it linner ) with my red mini.


Both look very yummy!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba chevron flap today.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3909056


Beautiful as always bibi  
Wishing you a wonderful weekend too


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Casual late lunch/early dinner (DH calls it linner ) with my red mini.


Loooooooooove your red mini, this colour really cheers me up especially this time of year 
And your lunch looks delicious


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos
> 
> Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today
> 
> View attachment 3909331


I love all the joy on this group, it’s Fabulous! 
All you lovely ladies with your stunning Chanel’s and cake pops ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Casual late lunch/early dinner (DH calls it linner ) with my red mini.


Hello sweetest....have missed you a little lately. Hoping all is wonderful w/ you & DH (& kitties!) Love this & your red mini square.It’s such a fabulous color on you. I agree w/ @Vanana in always getting hungry seeing your food pics!
If Van doesn’t know this, as good as her meals look when DM posts restaurant food, her home cooking is even way, way, WAY more impressive. DM needs a cooking/fashionista show! Love you DM


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always bibi
> Wishing you a wonderful weekend too


Thank very much for your sweet words!
Did you got the Claudie Pierlot cardi?


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun shot and beautiful bag!
> How was the cake pop?


It was great!  One of my little ones was sick and couldn’t eat anything all day, but cake pop? No problem!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweetest....have missed you a little lately. Hoping all is wonderful w/ you & DH (& kitties!) Love this & your red mini square.It’s such a fabulous color on you. I agree w/ @Vanana in always getting hungry seeing your food pics!
> If Van doesn’t know this, as good as her meals look when DM posts restaurant food, her home cooking is even way, way, WAY more impressive. DM needs a cooking/fashionista show! Love you DM


I did not know that! I have great respect for cooks as my DH can sure cook but I can barely boil water and am not trusted in the kitchen at all 

My friend still marvel at the one thanksgiving years ago where they witnessed me stir canned corn to warm it up on the stove without causing a fire - they made sure they know where the fire extinguisher was nd escape path... while the whole time loudly reminding me that we do have a microwave that can be used


----------



## luvlux64

Good Sunday morning everyone! Went to our work Christmas party last night (Bar venue) & first time wearing my Chanel CWC & earrings . Thanks & have a great Sunday!


----------



## Steph5487

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking classy all the way!



Thank you Dear Bibi!


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> Oh have a great time with that cool bag (still love it) pretty pretty blouse and those fancy boots




Thanks Vanana! That bag is still one of my favorites!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweetest....have missed you a little lately. Hoping all is wonderful w/ you & DH (& kitties!) Love this & your red mini square.It’s such a fabulous color on you. I agree w/ @Vanana in always getting hungry seeing your food pics!
> If Van doesn’t know this, as good as her meals look when DM posts restaurant food, her home cooking is even way, way, WAY more impressive. DM needs a cooking/fashionista show! Love you DM


You are too kind, my sweet Kendie... and I thank you. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Both look very yummy!


Thank you Bibi! 



March786 said:


> Loooooooooove your red mini, this colour really cheers me up especially this time of year
> And your lunch looks delicious


Thank you March786!


----------



## Precious84

Today with my Boy otw to church


----------



## sophiebed

nicole0612 said:


> This is the coolest pic ever.


Thank you!


----------



## presvy

Mini coco on monday


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone! Went to our work Christmas party last night (Bar venue) & first time wearing my Chanel CWC & earrings . Thanks & have a great Sunday!
> View attachment 3909796
> View attachment 3909798
> View attachment 3909797


You look SO pretty luvlux! Absolutely beautiful! Hope you had a wonderful time


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3910277
> 
> Mini coco on monday


Awesome mod...totally FAB!!! You wear all of your chanel so well presvy & i totally love that new cc ring!


----------



## presvy

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome mod...totally FAB!!! You wear all of your chanel so well presvy & i totally love that new cc ring!



Oh,Kendie
U make my day!Hugzz


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank very much for your sweet words!
> Did you got the Claudie Pierlot cardi?


Hellloooooo bibi 
i ordered a few pieces online including the cardi  it should arrive this week! Will keep you posted


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Hellloooooo bibi
> i ordered a few pieces online including the cardi  it should arrive this week! Will keep you posted


----------



## Iamminda

Hey dear @Kendie26 — I finally get to try a cake pop (darn, no peppermint brownie) and post on this thread for the first time with my new wallet.  I might have a new SB addiction now .  Happy Monday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hey dear @Kendie26 — I finally get to try a cake pop (darn, no peppermint brownie) and post on this thread for the first time with my new wallet.  I might have a new SB addiction now .  Happy Monday.


Hey, IM!!  SOOOO nice to see you here!  I love your new wallet and I am so glad you are loving it.  You gals and your cake pops are too cute.  I must try one soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


Sooo lovely dear dex! Love the pop of colour ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hey, IM!!  SOOOO nice to see you here!  I love your new wallet and I am so glad you are loving it.  You gals and your cake pops are too cute.  I must try one soon.


Thanks DM.  You and your CC look gorgeous as usual .   Love that sweater and top together. Thanks for the hair product recommendation.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hey dear @Kendie26 — I finally get to try a cake pop (darn, no peppermint brownie) and post on this thread for the first time with my new wallet.  I might have a new SB addiction now .  Happy Monday.


    WOOHOO dearest iamminda is in the house!! Adore your chevron SLG & hope you are loving using her!! Bravo on the cake-pops!!! Hope you loved them too!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


Beautiful as always....totally LOVE that sweater!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


Killing it with the mod shot and that cardigan is too fun and beautiful!!!! Thanksgiving or sharing the hair oil. Will save info. I use a Japanese one right now that’s ok but will always look to try new things (especially your recommendations)


----------



## Vanana

Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right! 

Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOO dearest iamminda is in the house!! Adore your chevron SLG & hope you are loving using her!! Bravo on the cake-pops!!! Hope you loved them too!


Thanks K.  So yummy (thank you for leading me down this fattening path


----------



## amstevens714

Vanana said:


> Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos
> 
> Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today
> 
> View attachment 3909331



Yum! Love the bag, brooch, and cake pops


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Killing it with the mod shot and that cardigan is too fun and beautiful!!!! Thanksgiving or sharing the hair oil. Will save info. I use a Japanese one right now that’s ok but will always look to try new things (especially your recommendations)





chicnfab said:


> Sooo lovely dear dex! Love the pop of colour ❤️❤️❤️





Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM.  You and your CC look gorgeous as usual .   Love that sweater and top together. Thanks for the hair product recommendation.





Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful as always....totally LOVE that sweater!!


You guys are just the sweetest!! Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right!
> 
> Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats
> View attachment 3910851


The camellia buttons on your jacket are so beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right!
> 
> Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats
> View attachment 3910851


LOVEthis ensemble BIGTIME! I’m absolutely swooning (i won’t lie, a teeny weeny bit of “nice envy!”) with that jacket, especially with THOSE buttons....& seriously, that flap looks awesome but why the heck am i not remembering it? I seriously need to work on my memory skills lately. You are an inspiration my friend!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


Ooohhh thankyou for the recommendation
Love your chanel always , and especially those boots


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right!
> 
> Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats
> View attachment 3910851


Beautiful, in love with this jacket! You wear it so well


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> The camellia buttons on your jacket are so beautiful!!


Thank you  I am tying hard to bring down  the cost per wear on my RTWs while bringing up the cheers per wear


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> LOVEthis ensemble BIGTIME! I’m absolutely swooning (i won’t lie, a teeny weeny bit of “nice envy!”) with that jacket, especially with THOSE buttons....& seriously, that flap looks awesome but why the heck am i not remembering it? I seriously need to work on my memory skills lately. You are an inspiration my friend!


Thank you dearest  Funny thing - it's warmer than it looks!  I was so surprised! I really like the material and more casual shape of this jacket as it's not as fitted as the usual chanel jackets, but it works for this style. so glad I took the plunge to get it after confirming authenticity, at a steal. There are some good ones out there but so far real extremely selective with those I buy on resale and still always prefer in store, but some pieces are just not available anymore so 

This is my iridescent single flap jumbo size (thought it's officially called "messenger bag" with ruthenium hardware that was my very first chanel bag and a seasonal. The design on the closure has a very cool swirly design and it's super light weight as well as can be casual (which I appreciate actually more now that I have more chanel bags).  It also does not have super puffy quilts on purpose/by design, a little puff but not much like the classic double flaps.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Went out for errands and seriously needed caffeine.  Joining in on the fun and now “required” cake pop for chanel in action photos
> 
> Here’s to you ladies @Kendie26 and @shopgirl4cc   triple peppermint brownie cake pops with 17c rainbow brooch, and dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hardware today
> 
> View attachment 3909331


Triple!! Awww This is SO FUN and cute!!  @Vanana Thank you for buying 3 for each of us? me & @Kendie26  I never had a chance to get peppermint brownie yet ~ I just back to PF this morning and this make me wanna go back to try my lack


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> YES! I  it! IYou! Icakepops!! Making me & sweet @shopgirl4cc proud! Did you like them? Do NOT tell me you didn’t eat one or else you are in trouble!!!


Hehe this is getting fun girls!  I am usually not sweet easter but love playing with you my sweet friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> Everything is so so yummy.


Thank you dear sweet lady @Chanel923 I hope you have a wonderful holiday!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Your Reissue is simply glowing, my friend. [emoji7] [emoji7]   I love it and those cake pops look like a yummy treat....I have never had one and will have to try one sometime.  [emoji178]


Thank you my beautiful friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

by_nina said:


> My favourite mini
> View attachment 3908766


WOW  You look like a beautiful model doll @by_nina


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> There’s never been a post of yours that doesn’t make me smile & laugh!!Oh that is very interesting info that your newest, most stunning reissue 226 is heavier  like a jumbo due to leather & HW...had no idea that would be the case. Can’t wait for your RHW reissue to arrive..bring on the “twinsie-ness!”  Again, I’m sorry for laughing about you having to attend another 1 of those functions in the snow  (it’s not funny...it’s just how you wrote about it....”is this a joke” w/ the snow   again) You are probably home by now so I sincerely hope that you had a lovely evening & we all know you looked magnificent


Thank you You're always the best and warmest, my darling friend I'm still feeling exhausted since last weekend but glad to see your warm messages that makes me cheer up always! You're my  I've missed you ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> All look yummy! Even your bag!
> HAppy Holidays!


Thank you my dear sweet friend @Bibi25260  I hope you have a happy holiday with your family


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba chevron flap today.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3909056


Beautiful blouse & jacket with Chanel @Bibi25260


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> My beloved beige jumbo and my friend's medium boy on a shopping trip. Apologies for the escalator shot, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909303


What a beautiful beige single flap!!  @silliex


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Steph5487 said:


> On my way to a holiday party. With my new Chanel boots


Beautiful boots & clutch!! @Steph5487  Hope you had a fun holiday party!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Casual late lunch/early dinner (DH calls it linner ) with my red mini.


Umm~ Yummy pasta & glass of Red! You look so gorgeous with your Chanel as always my beautiful friend  And your DH is so fun and cute~!!!Hope you two love birds have a nice holiday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Iamminda said:


> Hey dear @Kendie26 — I finally get to try a cake pop (darn, no peppermint brownie) and post on this thread for the first time with my new wallet.  I might have a new SB addiction now .  Happy Monday.


Aww...this is too cute  Love this pic @Iamminda


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


You always have such a great sense of choosing beauty things, my gorgeous friend, you look so pretty and cozy & adorable in your casual chic sweater with luxe lambie flap!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right!
> 
> Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats
> View attachment 3910851


Your velvet jacket look so beautiful @Vanana  Hope you survive the busy workday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love everything here! The cake pops certainly enhanced the bag, now do we go for the cake pops or the bag? Hmmm...decision!    The other day I got the same cake pops (bear and birthday) with my dark silver jumbo but didn’t think of taking action pics.  You and @Kendie26 are good at these “Chanel in actions” shots.


Thank you my sweet friend @Jkfashionstyle Ahahaha Yes isn't it cute this mismatch~ Chanels with cake pops this cake pops boom is getting fun! Well, Chanel lovelies could make a playdate all together at Starbucks to play with our Chanels someday  our beloved friend @Kendie26 started to post her chocolate cake pop first, I confessed to her my favorite birthday cake pop addiction then ( I called it always as a strawberry pop ) so she would be our organizer for a playdate, jk lol


----------



## Steph5487

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful boots & clutch!! @Steph5487  Hope you had a fun holiday party!!


Thank you @shopgirl4cc


----------



## CClovesbags

At work today


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You always have such a great sense of choosing beauty things, my gorgeous friend, you look so pretty and cozy & adorable in your casual chic sweater with luxe lambie flap!!





March786 said:


> Ooohhh thankyou for the recommendation
> Love your chanel always , and especially those boots





shopgirl4cc said:


> Umm~ Yummy pasta & glass of Red! You look so gorgeous with your Chanel as always my beautiful friend  And your DH is so fun and cute~!!!Hope you two love birds have a nice holiday


Thank you both, my sweet shopgirl4cc and March786!!  Wishing you both a beautiful holiday.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Hey dear @Kendie26 — I finally get to try a cake pop (darn, no peppermint brownie) and post on this thread for the first time with my new wallet.  I might have a new SB addiction now .  Happy Monday.


How are you doing darling IM? I'm sooo glad to see you here Your wallet is so pretty, huge congrats to you! 
Those cake pops look very yummy... I must try them soon. Wishing you and your family have a very happy holidays!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


You look sooo stylish and fabulous as ALWAYS!!! I can't wait til Xmas to see the mod shots of your black iridescent flap
That hair care bottle looks very cool, so glad it works amazing on your hair... thanks so much for sharing!!! 
Happy holidays my dearest friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right!
> 
> Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats
> View attachment 3910851


Looking fantastic, dear friend V.!!! Love your unique seasonal flap, and your jacket is no beater, seriously!!!


----------



## Iamminda

shopgirl4cc said:


> Aww...this is too cute  Love this pic @Iamminda


Thanks very much, shopgirl4cc.  You are very sweet (and stylish!!!)


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> How are you doing darling IM? I'm sooo glad to see you here Your wallet is so pretty, huge congrats to you!
> Those cake pops look very yummy... I must try them soon. Wishing you and your family have a very happy holidays!!!


Thank you so much Auvina.  It’s great to see you — we have missed you, hope you are enjoying your beautiful new bags (like that gorgeous Gabrielle!!!).  Happy Holidays to you as well (hope to see your holiday reveals soon ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look sooo stylish and fabulous as ALWAYS!!! I can't wait til Xmas to see the mod shots of your black iridescent flap
> That hair care bottle looks very cool, so glad it works amazing on your hair... thanks so much for sharing!!!
> Happy holidays my dearest friend!!!


Hi there, lovely Auvina!!  You have been missed.   I hope that you and your family are well and that you have a wonderful holiday!  Thank you as always, my friend and I am so excited to unbox my new beauty.


----------



## sophiebed

A beautiful sunny day in L.A. with my small classic flap


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Triple!! Awww This is SO FUN and cute!!  @Vanana Thank you for buying 3 for each of us? me & @Kendie26  I never had a chance to get peppermint brownie yet ~ I just back to PF this morning and this make me wanna go back to try my lack



You must persist and try the peppermint brownie  I'm aiming to get the bear one next time. it looks really really cute


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your velvet jacket look so beautiful @Vanana  Hope you survive the busy workday


Thank you for the sweet sentiment SG4cc  Some days (I mean most days) I feel like they killed me (didn't survive), resurrect/bring me back to life, just so they can kill me again with work related frustration.  -> I "need" Chanel 



Auvina15 said:


> Looking fantastic, dear friend V.!!! Love your unique seasonal flap, and your jacket is no beater, seriously!!!



Auvina!!!! long time no C!!! Thank you and hope everything's well with you!!! ready for the festivities???


----------



## Vanana

CClovesbags said:


> At work today
> View attachment 3911332


Wow that's a gorgeous hot red!!!! I also really love the fun cheerful scarf!!!


----------



## by_nina

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW  You look like a beautiful model doll @by_nina


Aww thank you so much shopgirl4cc!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Thank you for the sweet sentiment SG4cc  Some days (I mean most days) I feel like they killed me (didn't survive), resurrect/bring me back to life, just so they can kill me again with work related frustration.  -> I "need" Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> Auvina!!!! long time no C!!! Thank you and hope everything's well with you!!! ready for the festivities???


Kinda!!!! My kids are on their winter break... hmm....I guess I'm not....
Happy holidays to you and your family!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you You're always the best and warmest, my darling friend I'm still feeling exhausted since last weekend but glad to see your warm messages that makes me cheer up always! You're my  I've missed you ~


Hello beauty (inside & out!) Hope you are resting up for the rest of the month/holiday HO-H)-HO,etc! Fun seeing all of the cake pop pics from all of our lovely friends!  YOU are our sunshine happy queen


----------



## Kendie26

With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


Looking gorgeous Kendie!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


 Yay!!! your "Van" flap came out!!! This tweed flap is a peace of art & she is one of the best collective purses Chanel have created in their history!!!  & You & @Vanana both girls are true Chanel


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


It's absolutely a very special and beautiful piece! I really adore it!!! Wishing you have a wonderful holiday, sweetest Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my m/l iridescent black flap and navy suede boots for a shopping trip today!!! Hopefully it will be the last one to get ready for Xmas!!!
Thanks for letting me share, my dear friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my m/l iridescent black flap and navy suede boots for a shopping trip today!!![emoji2] Hopefully it will be the last one to get ready for Xmas!!!
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear friends![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3912207


Auvina, you are looking fierce my dear!! Have fun shopping! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looking gorgeous Kendie!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay!!! your "Van" flap came out!!! This tweed flap is a peace of art & she is one of the best collective purses Chanel have created in their history!!!  & You & @Vanana both girls are true Chanel





Auvina15 said:


> It's absolutely a very special and beautiful piece! I really adore it!!! Wishing you have a wonderful holiday, sweetest Kendie!!!


Thanks so much my magnificent, beautiful gals!! 
I agree w/ DM, Auvina is looking fierce!!Those boots&that stunning chevron major WOW!
Thank you as always shopgirl4cc for the Emoji Love & smiles ... Love all you gals!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my m/l iridescent black flap and navy suede boots for a shopping trip today!!! Hopefully it will be the last one to get ready for Xmas!!!
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 3912207



Wow Beautiful flap and that BOOTIES!!!  I love your cool chic style! @Auvina15 Your style makes me wish we could go out shopping together & have relaxed tea / lunch, drinks together ~ would be so nice   Have a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much my magnificent, beautiful gals!!
> I agree w/ DM, Auvina is looking fierce!!Those boots&that stunning chevron major WOW!
> Thank you as always shopgirl4cc for the Emoji Love & smiles ... Love all you gals!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow Beautiful flap and that BOOTIES!!!  I love your cool chic style! @Auvina15 Your style makes me wish we could go out shopping together & have relaxed tea / lunch, drinks together ~ would be so nice   Have a wonderful holiday!!





Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you are looking fierce my dear!! Have fun shopping! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you all so much, my beautiful friends!!!! You all are sooo super kind and sweet!!!As shopgirl4cc said, that's a wonderful idea..... wishing all of us would have a chance to go shopping together one day... yayyyyy... definitely would having a BLAST!!!! Happy holidays my loveliest friends!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you are looking fierce my dear!! Have fun shopping! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Thank you, sweet DM!!! Gotta tell you... I've just done a 5hrs shopping trip, very much got what we need and ... I was about to pass out!!!I guess I'm... too old for a shopping trip liked this!!!
Love ya


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Neutral colors kind’na day, first time wearing both, Chanel scarf and Gucci boots.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my m/l iridescent black flap and navy suede boots for a shopping trip today!!! Hopefully it will be the last one to get ready for Xmas!!!
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 3912207


Auvina, you are looking fierce today!!  Have fun shopping, my friend!


Auvina15 said:


> Thank you, sweet DM!!! Gotta tell you... I've just done a 5hrs shopping trip, very much got what we need and ... I was about to pass out!!!I guess I'm... too old for a shopping trip liked this!!!
> Love ya


I am so happy to hear your shopping trip was a success, my friend!! Please cut yourself some slack, shopping is exhausting and there is no way you are too old!  Please look in the mirror and see the truth....you are ageless and fabulous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Neutral colors kind’na day, first time wearing both, Chanel scarf and Gucci boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912435
> View attachment 3912436


You look great!! I LOVE how you tied your scarf!  I need to take a lesson from you.


----------



## Dextersmom

At my favorite juice bar today with my 225 and new Gucci bracelet.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> You look great!! I LOVE how you tied your scarf!  I need to take a lesson from you.


Thanks Dextersmom! The scarf was randomly tied and pulled off to the side, rather than the traditional way (in the middle).


----------



## candygems

treading on snow today!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you are looking fierce today!!  Have fun shopping, my friend!
> 
> I am so happy to hear your shopping trip was a success, my friend!! Please cut yourself some slack, shopping is exhausting and there is no way you are too old!  Please look in the mirror and see the truth....you are ageless and fabulous.






Dextersmom said:


> At my favorite juice bar today with my 225 and new Gucci bracelet.


Dextersmom, your reissue is so beautiful, I love the chevron and the puffiness of it!!!
And your new Gucci piece is very cool and chic, love it!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Reissue is going to the London office today


----------



## dotty8

Iamminda said:


> Hey dear @Kendie26 — I finally get to try a cake pop (darn, no peppermint brownie) and post on this thread for the first time with my new wallet.  I might have a new SB addiction now .  Happy Monday.



Ha, just yesterday I had an almost identical pink raspberry cake pop during my lunch break 

I love the wallet, so adorable


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Dextersmom, your reissue is so beautiful, I love the chevron and the puffiness of it!!!
> And your new Gucci piece is very cool and chic, love it!!


Thank you, my sweet friend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap and I wanted to share another beauty product with you.  I have been using this hair oil now for a couple weeks and really love it.  One or two pumps on semi wet hair and it improves the texture (less frizz) and softens my hair, especially during the super dry weather we have been having.  I picked it up at Nordstrom.


Fabulous! Love the colorful cardi!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Today is camellia chanel velvet trim jacket day, along with iridescent caviar bag. Thought I needed double chanel to get me through the workday today... I was right!
> 
> Forecast says tomorrow’s high might hit high 40s. There may be a chance for one of my new chanel coats
> View attachment 3910851


Very classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful blouse & jacket with Chanel @Bibi25260


@shopgirl4cc thank you for the sweet compliment!
Have a wonderful Holiday season!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


So classy entire outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my m/l iridescent black flap and navy suede boots for a shopping trip today!!! Hopefully it will be the last one to get ready for Xmas!!!
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 3912207


Perfect combo, both are beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> At my favorite juice bar today with my 225 and new Gucci bracelet.


Beautiful bag and bracelet!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Neutral colors kind’na day, first time wearing both, Chanel scarf and Gucci boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912435
> View attachment 3912436


I LOVE your stylish outfit always @Jkfashionstyle Beautiful neutral color with THAT perfect GUCCI BOOTS!!! YOU seriously have an amazing collection of Gucci boots and Chanel, my dear fiend!  I am happy to be twine on black patent one  Happy holiday to you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> At my favorite juice bar today with my 225 and new Gucci bracelet.


What a fun Gucci bracelet!! I never get tired of staring at your perfect 225, that yummy luxurious leather on chevron!!!  Hope you have a joyful & peaceful holiday my dear beautiful friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

candygems said:


> treading on snow today!
> View attachment 3912539


So adorable boots!! @candygems


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> View attachment 3912597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue is going to the London office today


Wow your so black chevron reissue look really edgy and cool @nikka007


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


I’m loving your tweed reissue Kendie26!


----------



## EmilyM111

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow your so black chevron reissue look really edgy and cool @nikka007


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect combo, both are beautiful!


Thank you my dear friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun Gucci bracelet!! I never get tired of staring at your perfect 225, that yummy luxurious leather on chevron!!!  Hope you have a joyful & peaceful holiday my dear beautiful friend


Thank you, my lovely friend!!  Wishing you a joy-filled, peaceful holiday! 


Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous! Love the colorful cardi!





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag and bracelet!


Thank you, sweet Bibi!!  Happy holidays to you!


----------



## by_nina

Dextersmom said:


> At my favorite juice bar today with my 225 and new Gucci bracelet.


I’m loving your beautiful reissue!


----------



## Dextersmom

by_nina said:


> I’m loving your beautiful reissue!


Thank you, by_nina.


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> View attachment 3912597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reissue is going to the London office today


Too beautiful for words...WOW


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> So classy entire outfit!


Thank you kindly darling Bibi!


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> I’m loving your tweed reissue Kendie26!


Aw, big thanks from me & my “Van”(named after @Vanana)...She is a holy grail bag for meKind thanks again!


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Too beautiful for words...WOW


Kendie - it's a privilege to hear it from you


----------



## Sharifshopping

Bucket bag


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> Kendie - it's a privilege to hear it from you


Oh my goodnessyou are WAY too kind!! Pleasure is all mine


----------



## tolliv

Out doing a bit of last minute shopping today.


----------



## Vanana

Holiday spirits in action today 
17B dark red caviar mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Holiday spirits in action today
> 17B dark red caviar mini
> View attachment 3913198


So lovely!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Holiday spirits in action today
> 17B dark red caviar mini
> View attachment 3913198


Looking stunning, love everything, perfect for the holidays!
Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Didn't have time to change bags so Cuba flap again but with new turnlock brooch.
Happy holidays!!


----------



## Bibi25260

@Kendie26 this one is for you: same stola/scarf but in different color.


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3913091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out doing a bit of last minute shopping today.


Your avatar pic is GORGEOUS!! Such a cool bag & i love the “Bad A—“ tag on your keychain!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Holiday spirits in action today
> 17B dark red caviar mini
> View attachment 3913198


Bring on the red girl!! Woot on pretty shoes & bagJacket is another stunner too


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 this one is for you: same stola/scarf but in different color.
> View attachment 3913334


OMG your memory is amazing!!! Twin/Cousins on that beautiful scarf/shawl....it’s my #1 favorite EVER! You are uber stylin’ as your typical Chanel Fashionista self always does...making Karl proud!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Kinda!!!! My kids are on their winter break... hmm....I guess I'm not....
> Happy holidays to you and your family!!!


Happy holidays to you too!!!! So ready!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> At my favorite juice bar today with my 225 and new Gucci bracelet.


That bracelet is too cool and fun! Bet it brings a nice smile to your face  peeking at that lovely fabric on your sleeve too


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> OMG your memory is amazing!!! Twin/Cousins on that beautiful scarf/shawl....it’s my #1 favorite EVER! You are uber stylin’ as your typical Chanel Fashionista self always does...making Karl proud!


 Thank you so much! 
Happy to be twins and cousins with you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> With special thoughts of my beloved @Vanana ...girl, are you using yours?!


Oh Kendie how did I miss this?! Love being twinsies on this bag  double the fun 

Looking gorgeous!   the texture on this bag is amazing and perfect during the colder months 

I have used mine quite a few times between fall and now but not enough apparently! I’ve been showing on the buy and more time to use and rotate bags but still haven’t gotten to many of them


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, big thanks from me & my “Van”(named after @Vanana)...She is a holy grail bag for meKind thanks again!


Thanks again and I think your naming of this bag brought me unprecedented fame  
Hopefully we will have another of those twin shopping opportunities soon


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking stunning, love everything, perfect for the holidays!
> Have a wonderful holiday!





Kendie26 said:


> Bring on the red girl!! Woot on pretty shoes & bagJacket is another stunner too


Thank you ladies!!! Getting closer and getting the final work things settled so I can really change my mindset and my outfits to fun holiday mode yay!!!!! 

Happy holidays all and hope you all have fun and joyful plans ahead!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 this one is for you: same stola/scarf but in different color.
> View attachment 3913334


The brooch matches so perfectly with the bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thanks again and I think your naming of this bag brought me unprecedented fame
> Hopefully we will have another of those twin shopping opportunities soon


Hysterical! You ARE indeed famous in so many glorious ways my friend!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Holiday spirits in action today
> 17B dark red caviar mini
> View attachment 3913198


Just beautiful 
Loooooovveeee your outfit today


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't have time to change bags so Cuba flap again but with new turnlock brooch.
> Happy holidays!!


Beautiful as always bibi 
One of my favourite chanel brooches


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> That bracelet is too cool and fun! Bet it brings a nice smile to your face  peeking at that lovely fabric on your sleeve too


Thank you, Vanana and you are right.   I can't take my new bracelet off, as the jewel tones are so pretty in the light.


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Just beautiful
> Loooooovveeee your outfit today


Thank you!!! Looking forward to the undoubtedly inspiring and cheerful spectacular pairings in this thread from everyone in the coming weeks! Maybe some exotic vacation location in action photos too so I can be extra jealous!


----------



## Kendie26

No mod as I’m in yoga pants again....just home from fighting the Christmas shopping crowds so I took a WOC for hands free. Happy Weekend Lovelies!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> No mod as I’m in yoga pants again....just home from fighting the Christmas shopping crowds so I took a WOC for hands free. Happy Weekend Lovelies!


You are very brave, my friend, to have gone the the mall today!! So glad you made it and I adore your WOC (as you know) and your tee is super adorable! I can just envision you gliding across the mall, like a little Chanel princess.


----------



## goldenfountain

With my red reissue ready for Christmas! 

Have a merry time everyone


----------



## nuf

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3913676
> 
> 
> With my red reissue ready for Christmas!
> 
> Have a merry time everyone


What a beauty! Marry Christmas!


----------



## Vanana

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3913676
> 
> 
> With my red reissue ready for Christmas!
> 
> Have a merry time everyone


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> No mod as I’m in yoga pants again....just home from fighting the Christmas shopping crowds so I took a WOC for hands free. Happy Weekend Lovelies!


I hope your bravery was richly rewarded!!!! Now pour some tea and relax woman!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE your stylish outfit always @Jkfashionstyle Beautiful neutral color with THAT perfect GUCCI BOOTS!!! YOU seriously have an amazing collection of Gucci boots and Chanel, my dear fiend!  I am happy to be twine on black patent one  Happy holiday to you


Awh.. thanks @shopgirl4cc for your lovely kind words hun! I ❤️ monochromatic outfits esp in Fall and Winter. 

Bet you rock those patent boots, bring them in action girl! Happy Holidays to you and your family as well.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~ 
I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick 
Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


Someone should write a song about your amazing Chanel powder room shots.  Nobody does it better than you, my beautiful friend.  You and your red beauty are on fire.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Someone should write a song about your amazing Chanel powder room shots.  Nobody does it better than you, my beautiful friend.  You and your red beauty are on fire.


Awww....you just made me blushhhh You're just too sweet darling always! Thank you so much for your sweet compliment and being such a beautiful friend Ahaha I love your sense of humor too  and I really do respect and adore your gentle heart always, you're truly a beautiful lady inside and outside both   Hope you have a joyful & peaceful holiday my dearest friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Holiday spirits in action today
> 17B dark red caviar mini
> View attachment 3913198


So pretty pair of red mini & shoes @Vanana  Hope you have a Happy Holiday with your family!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> No mod as I’m in yoga pants again....just home from fighting the Christmas shopping crowds so I took a WOC for hands free. Happy Weekend Lovelies!


YOGA!!  Wonderful darling! I am soooo happy to hear the word from YOU Actually I've been doing Yoga for years and it was one of my favorite activities but gotten too busy lately and noticed I haven't done almost a year now... I guess I would get inspired by you & your edgy WOC  and will re-start after new year hopefully  Happy weekend & Holiday my darling!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


Oh my, you look stunning! That red is delicious and I really really want to touch that soft fur


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3913676
> 
> 
> With my red reissue ready for Christmas!
> 
> Have a merry time everyone



Beautiful Red reissue!!! Merry Christmas dear @goldenfountain !!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Oh my, you look stunning! That red is delicious and I really really want to touch that soft fur


Thank you so much for your sweet compliment my dear @Vanana  You're so sweet and smart,  AND cute!!  I really love your fun personality


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> Your avatar pic is GORGEOUS!! Such a cool bag & i love the “Bad A—“ tag on your keychain!


Awww, thank you!  When I saw the keychain, I said, yep, that's totally me!


----------



## Steph5487

Booties and classic flap in action!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


One word...G O R G E O U S ! @shopgirl4cc ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3913676
> 
> 
> With my red reissue ready for Christmas!
> 
> Have a merry time everyone


THIS is majorly GLORIOUS....as you know I’m a HUGE fan of this baby of yours sweet friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Booties and classic flap in action!


You look AWESOME!!! Those booties are everythingI recently tried on a pair that i was madly in love with until i tried them onFeet said “these are a death trap for you” Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


  you are our beloved queen  of ladies room pics!!  Your 12A is THE prettiest around....like you sweetie!!! Hope you have some “down time” to relax & enjoy time w/ your family & friends (no more gown, high heel snow night events)! Much love to you dearheart


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are very brave, my friend, to have gone the the mall today!! So glad you made it and I adore your WOC (as you know) and your tee is super adorable! I can just envision you gliding across the mall, like a little Chanel princess.





Vanana said:


> I hope your bravery was richly rewarded!!!! Now pour some tea and relax woman!





shopgirl4cc said:


> YOGA!!  Wonderful darling! I am soooo happy to hear the word from YOU Actually I've been doing Yoga for years and it was one of my favorite activities but gotten too busy lately and noticed I haven't done almost a year now... I guess I would get inspired by you & your edgy WOC  and will re-start after new year hopefully  Happy weekend & Holiday my darling!!


Merci ladies! Dying laughing at the “princess” comment DM!! Bravery was in order Van...i am THE WORST shopper.  Emoji queen shopgirl,  haha, no I’ did not do yoga yesterday (although i probably SHOULD have!!)..i meant i was just dressed down too casually in yoga pants so didn’t do a mod. Maybe next time i come to your glorious town we can do yoga together!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Awww, thank you!  When I saw the keychain, I said, yep, that's totally me!


 good for you! I love it (& I’m a little jealous of it)!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> You look AWESOME!!! Those booties are everythingI recently tried on a pair that i was madly in love with until i tried them onFeet said “these are a death trap for you” Yours are gorgeous!




Thank you @Kendie26! I tried on the sandal version of those booties and they were horrible! The arch was way too high! I find that if I can find the right pair of chanel heels the are the most comfortable shoes! I have tons of different designer heels and hands down my two chanel heels are the most comfortable! I could wear them all day!


----------



## pretty_wommon

I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

pretty_wommon said:


> I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3914063


Thanks for posting! That is gorgeous view and bag! Look at that puffiness   it’s lamb is it? So lovely like a chanel bag should. Puffy shiny chanel lamb makes my heart beat fast!


----------



## pretty_wommon

Vanana said:


> Thanks for posting! That is gorgeous view and bag! Look at that puffiness   it’s lamb is it? So lovely like a chanel bag should. Puffy shiny chanel lamb makes my heart beat fast!



Yes, it is lambskin with light gold hardware. thanks for your encouraging reply to my first photo post.


----------



## Kendie26

pretty_wommon said:


> I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3914063


Out of this world beautiful...bag & scenery! Yay you for posting...thanks kindly for doing so!


----------



## pretty_wommon

Kendie26 said:


> Out of this world beautiful...bag & scenery! Yay you for posting...thanks kindly for doing so!


awww, thank you kendie


----------



## Steph5487

pretty_wommon said:


> I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3914063



Gorgeous picture! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dextersmom

pretty_wommon said:


> I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3914063


Your square mini is stunning!!!  Your entire shot is fabulous and I'm so glad you shared it with us!!


----------



## Auvina15

pretty_wommon said:


> I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3914063


Fantastic view and gorgeous mini!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


You and your Chanel are sooo beautiful!!! I really love this red shade and love the older days caviar.....I'm seriously wishing to find one in pristine condition one day!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Steph5487 said:


> Booties and classic flap in action!


What a gorgeous combo, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> No mod as I’m in yoga pants again....just home from fighting the Christmas shopping crowds so I took a WOC for hands free. Happy Weekend Lovelies!


Very lovely shirt and your woc is surely a BEAUTY!!! Shopping these last days can be  ... so glad I'm finally done!!!


----------



## Auvina15

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3913676
> 
> 
> With my red reissue ready for Christmas!
> 
> Have a merry time everyone


Oh my... your reissue beauty just took my breath away....


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Holiday spirits in action today
> 17B dark red caviar mini
> View attachment 3913198


Woa... very beautiful shot!!! Love the entire outfit and your red mini is magnificent!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't have time to change bags so Cuba flap again but with new turnlock brooch.
> Happy holidays!!


So pretty everything and I really love your jacket!!! Happy holidays!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Very lovely shirt and your woc is surely a BEAUTY!!! Shopping these last days can be  ... so glad I'm finally done!!!


Thanks kindly darling Auvina!! Yay you for being finished....sadly i can not say the same . Have the bestest holiday season if we don’t see you before then


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 this one is for you: same stola/scarf but in different color.
> View attachment 3913334


Good Evening my darling Bibi25260, you look so beautiful. Loving the entire ensemble from head to toe.


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


Good Evening my lovely shopgirl4cc, I love your outfit pairings, this one is so classic and reminiscent of all the stylish women in New York during the holidays.


----------



## sophiebed

Running some last minute Christmas errands with my small classic flap


----------



## Kendie26

Special Merry Christmas Eve wishes to all of you sweet friends who celebrate (& Happiest of Holidays to all who celebrate other holiday)..Last night w/ SO Black WOC & tweed camellia brooch (which i’m a happy brooch twinsie w/ my dear @Bibi25260 )


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Special Merry Christmas Eve wishes to all of you sweet friends who celebrate (& Happiest of Holidays to all who celebrate other holiday)..Last night w/ SO Black WOC & tweed camellia brooch (which i’m a happy brooch twinsie w/ my dear @Bibi25260 )


Looking very pretty Kendie and Merry Christmas to you, my friend.


----------



## AngelaK

Christmas cocktails with my iridescent baby


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> you are our beloved queen  of ladies room pics!!  Your 12A is THE prettiest around....like you sweetie!!! Hope you have some “down time” to relax & enjoy time w/ your family & friends (no more gown, high heel snow night events)! Much love to you dearheart


Thank you sooo much my sweetest darling & warmest friend 
Hahaha yeah that was hard seriously....both events were just like cursed somehow... I have still some very heavy duty left until January.....  seriously just too much.....but will survive hopefully with my Chanel...haha  
I don't know how often I could come to PF during the craziness but I really love this place where feels warm and relax little break, especially you're my  Much much more love to you my love, and hope you're having a wonderful Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AngelaK said:


> Christmas cocktails with my iridescent baby


You look so beautiful!! @AngelaK such happy smile with your special gorgeous ML flap Merry Christmas!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> One word...G O R G E O U S ! @shopgirl4cc ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


Thank you so much my dear friend @Jkfashionstyle   Merry Christmas


----------



## shopgirl4cc

pretty_wommon said:


> I’ve been a lurker of this thread for so long and silently admiring photos of your Chanel bags. I thought maybe it’s time to post a photo of one of my Chanels in action. This is my Chanel mini square, in black lambskin with champagne gold hardware. This is a throwback photo, taken last summer, at dusk, on a dinner date with my husband in Amsterdam. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3914063


Beautiful lambskin mini! & so happy you come to share your beauty!!! @pretty_wommon  We're probably twines if that square beauty is 17C light gold HW Merry Christmas to you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> You and your Chanel are sooo beautiful!!! I really love this red shade and love the older days caviar.....I'm seriously wishing to find one in pristine condition one day!!!


Thank you soooo much for such your sweet comment always, my dear sweet friend @Auvina15 !! I will be extremely happy to be twines with you who understand beauty of this 12A and such a great Chanel lover!!!  Merry Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Good Evening my lovely shopgirl4cc, I love your outfit pairings, this one is so classic and reminiscent of all the stylish women in New York during the holidays.


Thank you so much dear sweet @fally You're always so sweet  Merry Christmas to you my dear friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

sophiebed said:


> Running some last minute Christmas errands with my small classic flap


The best flap for running errands @sophiebed  Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Special Merry Christmas Eve wishes to all of you sweet friends who celebrate (& Happiest of Holidays to all who celebrate other holiday)..Last night w/ SO Black WOC & tweed camellia brooch (which i’m a happy brooch twinsie w/ my dear @Bibi25260 )



Beautiful!!!!   Wish you the best happiness and beautiful Christmas my dearest darling friend!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My last mins shopping this morning  with my 16S Red chevron caviar mini & my most favorite comfy booties from "Arche" ( got a few pairs from Paris ) for the days of walking and shopping. ( and excuse my casual puffy coat.. it was little bit cold this morning  ) 

This year I made most of Christmas shopping online earlier because of crazy schedules in holidays and I usually don't go in crowd holiday shopping in general....but I just wanted to add something for my DH this morning quickly....AND It was bad idea... I swear I will never do last min shopping again  it was CRAZY crowd everywhere even my next door luxury department stores in my city this morning....  

Thanks for letting me share quick. Dear Chanel lovelies, wish the best Merry Christmas to you all & Happy New Year to you all ( In case if I couldn't come back sooner   )


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Special Merry Christmas Eve wishes to all of you sweet friends who celebrate (& Happiest of Holidays to all who celebrate other holiday)..Last night w/ SO Black WOC & tweed camellia brooch (which i’m a happy brooch twinsie w/ my dear @Bibi25260 )


The prettiest shimmery cardigan with the camellia for the holiday mood.


----------



## AngelaK

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so beautiful!! @AngelaK such happy smile with your special gorgeous ML flap Merry Christmas!!



Aww thank you so much what a lovely thing to say! I adore my bag, probably why I am smiling so much Have a wonderful Christmas ❤️ @shopgirl4cc


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> My last mins shopping this morning  with my 16S Red chevron caviar mini & my most favorite comfy booties from "Arche" ( got a few pairs from Paris ) for the days of walking and shopping. ( and excuse my casual puffy coat.. it was little bit cold this morning  )
> 
> This year I made most of Christmas shopping online earlier because of crazy schedules in holidays and I usually don't go in crowd holiday shopping in general....but I just wanted to add something for my DH this morning quickly....AND It was bad idea... I swear I will never do last min shopping again  it was CRAZY crowd everywhere even my next door luxury department stores in my city this morning....
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick. Dear Chanel lovelies, wish the best Merry Christmas to you all & Happy New Year to you all ( In case if I couldn't come back sooner   )
> View attachment 3914877


Were you hiding in the ladies room away from the crazy crowd?  I really like your jacket it is very cool 

The 16s chevron caviars were the best I’ve seen personally and love the red mini from that season! I scored the blue ML but wish I also was able to get the red too. That was a great season  

Hope you got what you came out for, sure all worth it at the end


----------



## Vanana

At restaurant with Family listening to festive holiday music, watching the boys play around and stuffing their dirty little faces  while I get to enjoy a cup of hot tea after lunch

this is shaping up to be a good day 

Wearing the velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware for the first time, thanks for recent reminder from @Kendie26

I  this color’s ability to transition with cool casual or dressed up look (color looks regal to me). Pairing with similar color cashmere crew neck that I recently bought (went nutso with cashmere purchases recently since I’ve bought a few at home care products that I love to maintain them vs ruined and hassle from sending them out)

My perfect first velvet chanel. Very glad I took the plunge and will keep eyes out for future delicious colors 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Special Merry Christmas Eve wishes to all of you sweet friends who celebrate (& Happiest of Holidays to all who celebrate other holiday)..Last night w/ SO Black WOC & tweed camellia brooch (which i’m a happy brooch twinsie w/ my dear @Bibi25260 )


Happy Sunday to you sweet @Kendie26 , Hope you have a wonderful day / evening on this Christmas eve. I am living vicariously through you, @shopgirl4cc and @Bibi25260 this holiday season if you gals don't mind. Merry Christmas to you darling


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> At restaurant with Family listening to festive holiday music, watching the boys play around and stuffing their dirty little faces  while I get to enjoy a cup of hot tea after lunch
> 
> this is shaping up to be a good day
> 
> Wearing the velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware for the first time, thanks for recent reminder from @Kendie26
> 
> I  this color’s ability to transition with cool casual or dressed up look (color looks regal to me). Pairing with similar color cashmere crew neck that I recently bought (went nutso with cashmere purchases recently since I’ve bought a few at home care products that I love to maintain them vs ruined and hassle from sending them out)
> 
> My perfect first velvet chanel. Very glad I took the plunge and will keep eyes out for future delicious colors
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3914911
> View attachment 3914913



Beautiful velvet Chanel!!! She is indeed very special reissueWhat a gorgeous color on velvet and I really love antique mat gold HW on it!!  No wonder why you fell in love with it as you're such a special Chanel collector who understand unique beauty @Vanana  Can't wait for your future velvet Chanel haul again I also love your beautiful cashmere sweater with nice casual pants I confess I always obsessed some Cashmere as well this season every year and always get seveval for myself...  actually got some cashmere sweaters & coat, accessories for all families gifts this holiday again...cashmere gifts never goes wrong haha ( most of my families members never check PF so I can tell you here what's inside hehe  )
Have a fabulous day & Merry Merry Christmas!! the best happiness & new year!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Were you hiding in the ladies room away from the crazy crowd?  I really like your jacket it is very cool
> 
> The 16s chevron caviars were the best I’ve seen personally and love the red mini from that season! I scored the blue ML but wish I also was able to get the red too. That was a great season
> 
> Hope you got what you came out for, sure all worth it at the end



Thank you so much for your sweet comment @Vanana 
Ahaha you're funny!  I did not hide but yeah honestly people looked sort of scary...I thought my nearest neighbor Saks or NM, Bloomy were ok but oh well, no no no.... I should've never went to the store this morning 
Agree I love this higher quality from 16S caviar chevron flaps. I feel same as you says, yes I sometimes feel I should've gotten 16S red caviar chevron in M/L size as well. It is something very special and so crisp, great quality that year. I adore this 16S red chevron for the quality and yes I remember your beautiful blue M/L that's beyond gorgeous and crisp, edgy that I adore


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Happy Sunday to you sweet @Kendie26 , Hope you have a wonderful day / evening on this Christmas eve. I am living vicariously through you, @shopgirl4cc and @Bibi25260 this holiday season if you gals don't mind. Merry Christmas to you darling


Thank you so much dear sweet lady fally,   Wish you the best happiness & warmest, the best joyful and peaceful Christmas and Holiday to you and your family!!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> At restaurant with Family listening to festive holiday music, watching the boys play around and stuffing their dirty little faces  while I get to enjoy a cup of hot tea after lunch
> 
> this is shaping up to be a good day
> 
> Wearing the velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware for the first time, thanks for recent reminder from @Kendie26
> 
> I  this color’s ability to transition with cool casual or dressed up look (color looks regal to me). Pairing with similar color cashmere crew neck that I recently bought (went nutso with cashmere purchases recently since I’ve bought a few at home care products that I love to maintain them vs ruined and hassle from sending them out)
> 
> My perfect first velvet chanel. Very glad I took the plunge and will keep eyes out for future delicious colors
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3914911
> View attachment 3914913


Wowwwwwwwwssssseeeerrrsss beautiful colour ❤️❤️


----------



## deb68nc

Merry Christmas everyone !!


----------



## Perfect Day

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


It's lovely. Have you seen the 'post your fur items' thread on TPF. Worth a post there maybe? [emoji7]


----------



## pretty_wommon

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful lambskin mini! & so happy you come to share your beauty!!! @pretty_wommon  We're probably twines if that square beauty is 17C light gold HW Merry Christmas to you



yes, 17c! twinnies!!!  merry christmas!!! i wish us all the chanel bags our hearts desire!


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much dear sweet lady fally,   Wish you the best happiness & warmest, the best joyful and peaceful Christmas and Holiday to you and your family!!!


Oh thank you my sweet @shopgirl4cc  , you are such a sweetheart, truly wishing you the very best as well my friend.


----------



## Panzanella

Off to Christmas lunch. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Dextersmom

Panzanella said:


> Off to Christmas lunch. Happy holidays everyone
> View attachment 3915132


You look so lovely as does your Reissue!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My last mins shopping this morning  with my 16S Red chevron caviar mini & my most favorite comfy booties from "Arche" ( got a few pairs from Paris ) for the days of walking and shopping. ( and excuse my casual puffy coat.. it was little bit cold this morning  )
> 
> This year I made most of Christmas shopping online earlier because of crazy schedules in holidays and I usually don't go in crowd holiday shopping in general....but I just wanted to add something for my DH this morning quickly....AND It was bad idea... I swear I will never do last min shopping again  it was CRAZY crowd everywhere even my next door luxury department stores in my city this morning....
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick. Dear Chanel lovelies, wish the best Merry Christmas to you all & Happy New Year to you all ( In case if I couldn't come back sooner   )
> View attachment 3914877


Shopping in style, as usual, my beautiful friend.  I love this red mini of yours so, so much.   I wish you a wonderful, magical and peaceful Christmas with your family.


----------



## Dextersmom

Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> The brooch matches so perfectly with the bag!!!


Thank you! 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always bibi
> One of my favourite chanel brooches


Thank you very much!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> No mod as I’m in yoga pants again....just home from fighting the Christmas shopping crowds so I took a WOC for hands free. Happy Weekend Lovelies!


Both are lovely and perfect together!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3913676
> 
> 
> With my red reissue ready for Christmas!
> 
> Have a merry time everyone


Beautiful bag and color!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite.


Looking stunning! Yes black and gold are perfect, my combo for today too.
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


Beautiful bag and color!!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> Booties and classic flap in action!


Perfect combo, so classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> So pretty everything and I really love your jacket!!! Happy holidays!!!


Aww thank you so much!! 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good Evening my darling Bibi25260, you look so beautiful. Loving the entire ensemble from head to toe.


Good morning dear Fally, thank you so much for your compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Special Merry Christmas Eve wishes to all of you sweet friends who celebrate (& Happiest of Holidays to all who celebrate other holiday)..Last night w/ SO Black WOC & tweed camellia brooch (which i’m a happy brooch twinsie w/ my dear @Bibi25260 )


There she is!! I love how you pair this brooch every time! And love your WOC of course!
Happy to be twinsies with you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> My last mins shopping this morning  with my 16S Red chevron caviar mini & my most favorite comfy booties from "Arche" ( got a few pairs from Paris ) for the days of walking and shopping. ( and excuse my casual puffy coat.. it was little bit cold this morning  )
> 
> This year I made most of Christmas shopping online earlier because of crazy schedules in holidays and I usually don't go in crowd holiday shopping in general....but I just wanted to add something for my DH this morning quickly....AND It was bad idea... I swear I will never do last min shopping again  it was CRAZY crowd everywhere even my next door luxury department stores in my city this morning....
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick. Dear Chanel lovelies, wish the best Merry Christmas to you all & Happy New Year to you all ( In case if I couldn't come back sooner   )
> View attachment 3914877


Wow what beautiful mini!!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Happy Sunday to you sweet @Kendie26 , Hope you have a wonderful day / evening on this Christmas eve. I am living vicariously through you, @shopgirl4cc and @Bibi25260 this holiday season if you gals don't mind. Merry Christmas to you darling


Aww thank you for your sweet words as always!!c


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> At restaurant with Family listening to festive holiday music, watching the boys play around and stuffing their dirty little faces  while I get to enjoy a cup of hot tea after lunch
> 
> this is shaping up to be a good day
> 
> Wearing the velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware for the first time, thanks for recent reminder from @Kendie26
> 
> I  this color’s ability to transition with cool casual or dressed up look (color looks regal to me). Pairing with similar color cashmere crew neck that I recently bought (went nutso with cashmere purchases recently since I’ve bought a few at home care products that I love to maintain them vs ruined and hassle from sending them out)
> 
> My perfect first velvet chanel. Very glad I took the plunge and will keep eyes out for future delicious colors
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3914911
> View attachment 3914913


So casual chic!
Looks like you and your family had a great time!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> So casual chic!
> Looks like you and your family had a great time!
> Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Annie14

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite.


Beautiful styling in black and gold!! (my all time favorite, too) i love the bag in combination with the shoes in gold and your gorgeous bracelet


----------



## chlamy

A little Christmas spirit [emoji4] Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Off to Christmas lunch. Happy holidays everyone
> View attachment 3915132


What a fun, unique, classy ensemble! Too cute w/ that holiday headband


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite.


Gloriously beautiful EVERY single time DM ...this special chevron mini is definitely 1 of my very fave’s of yours...& it was lovely you who led me down the path to chevron obsession! Merry Christmas dearest friend


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> At restaurant with Family listening to festive holiday music, watching the boys play around and stuffing their dirty little faces  while I get to enjoy a cup of hot tea after lunch
> 
> this is shaping up to be a good day
> 
> Wearing the velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware for the first time, thanks for recent reminder from @Kendie26
> 
> I  this color’s ability to transition with cool casual or dressed up look (color looks regal to me). Pairing with similar color cashmere crew neck that I recently bought (went nutso with cashmere purchases recently since I’ve bought a few at home care products that I love to maintain them vs ruined and hassle from sending them out)
> 
> My perfect first velvet chanel. Very glad I took the plunge and will keep eyes out for future delicious colors
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3914911
> View attachment 3914913


Ahhhhh, Making me JEALOUS ...that color is velvet is THE prettiest I’ve seen. SUPER DUPER FABULOUS, like you   Merry Christmas dearest pal


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My last mins shopping this morning  with my 16S Red chevron caviar mini & my most favorite comfy booties from "Arche" ( got a few pairs from Paris ) for the days of walking and shopping. ( and excuse my casual puffy coat.. it was little bit cold this morning  )
> 
> This year I made most of Christmas shopping online earlier because of crazy schedules in holidays and I usually don't go in crowd holiday shopping in general....but I just wanted to add something for my DH this morning quickly....AND It was bad idea... I swear I will never do last min shopping again  it was CRAZY crowd everywhere even my next door luxury department stores in my city this morning....
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick. Dear Chanel lovelies, wish the best Merry Christmas to you all & Happy New Year to you all ( In case if I couldn't come back sooner   )
> View attachment 3914877


No words are good enough for how adorable & loveable you are! Hopefully today will be relaxing & the craziness   is behind you (& all of us)  Red Chanel + YOU = perfection every time!


----------



## Kendie26

AngelaK said:


> Christmas cocktails with my iridescent baby


Clearly your bag is beautiful, but YOU steal the scene in this photo!!Gorgeous woman w/ a super happy contagious smile! Love it


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looking very pretty Kendie and Merry Christmas to you, my friend.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!!   Wish you the best happiness and beautiful Christmas my dearest darling friend!!!





Vanana said:


> The prettiest shimmery cardigan with the camellia for the holiday mood.





fally said:


> Happy Sunday to you sweet @Kendie26 , Hope you have a wonderful day / evening on this Christmas eve. I am living vicariously through you, @shopgirl4cc and @Bibi25260 this holiday season if you gals don't mind. Merry Christmas to you darling





Bibi25260 said:


> Both are lovely and perfect together!
> Merry Christmas!!





Bibi25260 said:


> There she is!! I love how you pair this brooch every time! And love your WOC of course!
> Happy to be twinsies with you!!


Kindest thanks to this all-star lineup of CHANEL Lovely Fashionistas....LOVE all of you dearly. You all bring me much joy, smiles & laughs on a regular basis & i’m Blessed to know all of you! 
Merry Christmas to all of the glorious tPFrs celebrating today


----------



## Aventine

chlamy said:


> A little Christmas spirit [emoji4] Merry Xmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915230



Just love the Christmas cheer in your OOTD!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Clearly your bag is beautiful, but YOU steal the scene in this photo!!Gorgeous woman w/ a super happy contagious smile! Love it





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh, Making me JEALOUS ...that color is velvet is THE prettiest I’ve seen. SUPER DUPER FABULOUS, like you   Merry Christmas dearest pal


Thanks so much Kendie it’s finally here!!!! Enjoy a wonderful day you are sooooo on the nice list!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> So casual chic!
> Looks like you and your family had a great time!
> Merry Christmas!!


Yes we did it was a good relaxing day  happy holidays to you too!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite.


Perfect! Hope you had a nice time


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Perfect! Hope you had a nice time


We did, thank you. 


Annie14 said:


> Beautiful styling in black and gold!! (my all time favorite, too) i love the bag in combination with the shoes in gold and your gorgeous bracelet


Thank you, and I can't stop wearing this bracelet. 



Kendie26 said:


> Gloriously beautiful EVERY single time DM ...this special chevron mini is definitely 1 of my very fave’s of yours...& it was lovely you who led me down the path to chevron obsession! Merry Christmas dearest friend


Thank you so much , my lovely friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking stunning! Yes black and gold are perfect, my combo for today too.
> Merry Christmas!!


Thank you, Bibi and Merry Christmas to you .


----------



## StefaniJoy

Heading out with my Boy Reverso today! Happy holidays! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovelies friends ~
> I finally took a little break from hard schedules  and went for a quick lunch & shopping, took my favorite 12A Red M/L.... Here is my annual lady's room shots  Thanks so much for letting me share triple shots quick
> Dear sweet ladies & gentlmen, Hope everyone have a joyful & peaceful holiday break
> View attachment 3913749
> 
> View attachment 3913750
> 
> View attachment 3913751


You look gorgeous as always beautiful buddy Your 12a is simply the best red...   I hope you have a wonderful day! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> My last mins shopping this morning  with my 16S Red chevron caviar mini & my most favorite comfy booties from "Arche" ( got a few pairs from Paris ) for the days of walking and shopping. ( and excuse my casual puffy coat.. it was little bit cold this morning  )
> 
> This year I made most of Christmas shopping online earlier because of crazy schedules in holidays and I usually don't go in crowd holiday shopping in general....but I just wanted to add something for my DH this morning quickly....AND It was bad idea... I swear I will never do last min shopping again  it was CRAZY crowd everywhere even my next door luxury department stores in my city this morning....
> 
> Thanks for letting me share quick. Dear Chanel lovelies, wish the best Merry Christmas to you all & Happy New Year to you all ( In case if I couldn't come back sooner   )
> View attachment 3914877


What a pretty Red mini! I remember you had 16S too. @Kendie26 is right! You are truly a Red Chanel


----------



## AngelaK

Kendie26 said:


> Clearly your bag is beautiful, but YOU steal the scene in this photo!!Gorgeous woman w/ a super happy contagious smile! Love it



Thank you so much @Kendie26 such a beautiful thing to say! Made my day  Hope you have had a wonderful Christmas! I have smiled every time I look at my new bag a huge bonus is that the ladies on the Chanel TPF are just the nicest and friendliest ever!! I feel very welcome


----------



## Pretty Bags

My first day out with mini chevron on Christmas Day. Loving it...


----------



## sophiebed

shopgirl4cc said:


> The best flap for running errands @sophiebed  Happy Christmas!!!



Thank you so much, happy Christmas to you too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Pretty Bags said:


> View attachment 3915722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first day out with mini chevron on Christmas Day. Loving it...


A little beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878


There you go again, a true vision of beauty!! LOVE this pic. Hope you are loving your mini (if i recall it’s your first-?) Those tights /hose are AWESOME w/ the boots!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Heading out with my Boy Reverso today! Happy holidays! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915423


What a cool pic! Love everything


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878


Such a nice photo bibi looking stylishly fantastic there on Christmas Day


----------



## terri w

Glad to get out the house for a drive - the flap and sunglasses got out too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878


Gorgeous holiday look!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


----------



## AngelaK

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).



You look amazing @Dextersmom  a beautiful outfit to go with your gorgeous bag!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


Stunning as always Dextersmom, lots of beautiful colours in your kimono 
Hope you had a wonderful Xmas


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite.


Absoloutely stunning


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878


Beautiful festive picture, with love and chanel and classic bibi 
Hope you had a magical Xmas


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


These beautiful kimonos are perfect for your weather and oh so pretty. Have a happy day!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


So chic!! Gorgeous flap on gorgeous lady!!  Merry Christmas to you xo


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878


Beautiful lovely couple You wear your cool mini so well, it’s erfect on you!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Panzanella

Dextersmom said:


> You look so lovely as does your Reissue!! Merry Christmas!


Thank you Dextersmom  Hope you had a great Christmas 


Kendie26 said:


> What a fun, unique, classy ensemble! Too cute w/ that holiday headband


Thank you dear Kendie  You are always sooo sweet


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> There you go again, a true vision of beauty!! LOVE this pic. Hope you are loving your mini (if i recall it’s your first-?) Those tights /hose are AWESOME w/ the boots!


Aww thank you very much! 
Yes I'm loving my mini and your memory is excellent!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Such a nice photo bibi looking stylishly fantastic there on Christmas Day


Aww thank you very much! 


Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous holiday look!!


Thank you! 


March786 said:


> Beautiful festive picture, with love and chanel and classic bibi
> Hope you had a magical Xmas


Thank you so much! We had a great time.


Chanel7Chanel said:


> Beautiful lovely couple You wear your cool mini so well, it’s erfect on you!!  Merry Christmas!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!   
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


Love your iridescent flap! Just like your kimono, it's gorgeous on you!
Your skin is glowing!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


Holy WOWZERS!!! Look at YOU my dearest! Remember the “princess” word you threw my way recently?Well, that is YOU beautiful lady, a Chanel princess...no, goddess is better!Looking exquisite as usual. That kimono has the most gorgeous colors& your new CF is perfect! Enjoyp.s.-your hair also looks lovely up like that!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).



I LOVE your gorgeous new flap bag AND your bracelets! Are they Monica Vinader by any chance? Happy holidays! [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Sandra.AT

going to the cinema with my jumbo


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> I LOVE your gorgeous new flap bag AND your bracelets! Are they Monica Vinader by any chance? Happy holidays! [emoji254][emoji254]


Thank you, Stefanijoy and yes they are Monica Vinader.  I love these delicate bracelets and have three of them; white, yellow and rose gold with pave diamonds. 


AngelaK said:


> You look amazing @Dextersmom  a beautiful outfit to go with your gorgeous bag!


Thank you so much, AngelaK. 



March786 said:


> Stunning as always Dextersmom, lots of beautiful colours in your kimono
> Hope you had a wonderful Xmas





March786 said:


> Absoloutely stunning


Thank you, sweet March786. 



Vanana said:


> These beautiful kimonos are perfect for your weather and oh so pretty. Have a happy day!!


Thank you, my friend. 



Chanel7Chanel said:


> So chic!! Gorgeous flap on gorgeous lady!!  Merry Christmas to you xo


Thank you, Chanel7Chanel. 



Bibi25260 said:


> Love your iridescent flap! Just like your kimono, it's gorgeous on you!
> Your skin is glowing!


Thank you so much, Bibi. 



Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOWZERS!!! Look at YOU my dearest! Remember the “princess” word you threw my way recently?Well, that is YOU beautiful lady, a Chanel princess...no, goddess is better!Looking exquisite as usual. That kimono has the most gorgeous colors& your new CF is perfect! Enjoyp.s.-your hair also looks lovely up like that!


You are too kind, my darling Kendie.  Thank you.


----------



## Luccibag

My red medium Chanel in red caviar ❤️


----------



## LuckyBitch

Luccibag said:


> My red medium Chanel in red caviar ❤️


You look fabulous, your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Luccibag

LuckyBitch said:


> You look fabulous, your bag is gorgeous.



Thank you!  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Luccibag

Xmas shopping with my small beige flap


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> What a cool pic! Love everything



Thank you so much! Red and black are my favorite! [emoji173]️


----------



## luvlux64

Hosted a very casual Christmas Eve dinner with family & relatives... Just sharing my Chanel accessories . Thanks & have a great holiday week guys


----------



## sophiebed

Out for an afternoon coffee with my favorite little flap


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel necklace to work


----------



## Auvina15

Luccibag said:


> My red medium Chanel in red caviar ❤️


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).


Yayyyyy... your new flap is so sooo pretty! Love the iridescent with slightly shimmery hinting!!!! Looks at you.... beautiful hair, beautiful you... and your kimono is such a piece of art!!! Huge love here...


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878


Love your entire outfit with your beautiful mini!!! Very lovely picture!!!


----------



## jmvml

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy... your new flap is so sooo pretty! Love the iridescent with slightly shimmery hinting!!!! Looks at you.... beautiful hair, beautiful you... and your kimono is such a piece of art!!! Huge love here...


Thank you so much, my sweet friend Auvina!!  You are always so kind.      I hope that you had a wonderful holiday with your family .


----------



## nuf

sophiebed said:


> Out for an afternoon coffee with my favorite little flap


Love your casual style and hair cut!


----------



## sophiebed

nuf said:


> Love your casual style and hair cut!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!


----------



## Bibi25260

Luccibag said:


> My red medium Chanel in red caviar ❤️





Luccibag said:


> Xmas shopping with my small beige flap


Love both your beautiful bags and perfect with the fabulous outfits!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Love your entire outfit with your beautiful mini!!! Very lovely picture!!!


Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!


HELLO pretty lady! Looking gorgeous and chic, just love everything in this pic!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!


I'm totally in love with your woc, sweet Kendie!!! It's one of the most beautiful and luxurious woc I've seen.....
You have the outstanding collection, and I just adore every single piece!!! Wishing you have a wonderful new year and looking forward to seeing your new reveal!!!


----------



## Auvina15

It's a day out with my girls!!! Finally got the chance to try a cake pop... they didn't have the peppermint brownies so I got the birthday cake pops instead( my daughters recommended) and peppermint white mocha fraps!!! Have a wonderful day my friends!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!


Omg how did I miss these ear rings??? Would love to see more photos of this when you have time to indulge. When were they from? Looks like easy to wear simple and pretty ones  and of course this “light” red but really perfect red woc with super puffy lamb


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> It's a day out with my girls!!! Finally got the chance to try a cake pop... they didn't have the peppermint brownies so I got the birthday cake pops instead( my daughters recommended) and peppermint white mocha fraps!!! Have a wonderful day my friends!
> 
> View attachment 3917986


 go cake pop and Chanel!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> go cake pop and Chanel!!!


 Cheers!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!


You look beautiful! I love your gorgeous WOC and your earrings are so pretty, my friend. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> It's a day out with my girls!!! Finally got the chance to try a cake pop[emoji3]... they didn't have the peppermint brownies so I got the birthday cake pops instead( my daughters recommended) and peppermint white mocha fraps!!! Have a wonderful day my friends![emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3917986


Looking gorgeous as always, Auvina! I hope you are having a lovely day and that you enjoyed your cake pop.  I had one for the first time last week and it was a yummy, sweet treat. [emoji177] [emoji178] [emoji179]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Looking gorgeous as always, Auvina! I hope you are having a lovely day and that you enjoyed your cake pop.  I had one for the first time last week and it was a yummy, sweet treat. [emoji177] [emoji178] [emoji179]


Thank you so much, darling DM!!!We're have some fun today ...yes, that cake pop was yum and very very sweet!!! Wishing you have a very happy new year!!!


----------



## Luccibag

Bibi25260 said:


> Love both your beautiful bags and perfect with the fabulous outfits!



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## bebefuzz

Inspired by the big guy that goes down the chimney every winter.


----------



## goldenfountain

nuf said:


> What a beauty! Marry Christmas!


Thank you!!! Hope you have a very merry season and a joyous new year to come


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful Red reissue!!! Merry Christmas dear @goldenfountain !!


Thanks hun, she was the perfect colour for Christmas!  Sorry I was away for Christmas with unstable internet connection. I'm now back. I hope you had a truly merry Christmas and happy 2018 to come!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> THIS is majorly GLORIOUS....as you know I’m a HUGE fan of this baby of yours sweet friend!


Thank you so much!!! All thanks to your advice that I welcomed her into my Chanel family hehe. HOpe you're having a merry season and great 2018!


----------



## goldenfountain

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my... your reissue beauty just took my breath away....


Aw thanks so much for your kind words    I love her, and the aged calfskin adds something really special!


----------



## goldenfountain

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks so much! Hope you had a merry Christmas with your loved ones, and a fantastic upcoming 2018!


----------



## Kendie26

bebefuzz said:


> Inspired by the big guy that goes down the chimney every winter.
> View attachment 3918253


 Triple PERFECTION ...YOU, bag, outfit!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> HELLO pretty lady! Looking gorgeous and chic, just love everything in this pic!





Auvina15 said:


> I'm totally in love with your woc, sweet Kendie!!! It's one of the most beautiful and luxurious woc I've seen.....
> You have the outstanding collection, and I just adore every single piece!!! Wishing you have a wonderful new year and looking forward to seeing your new reveal!!!





Vanana said:


> Omg how did I miss these ear rings??? Would love to see more photos of this when you have time to indulge. When were they from? Looks like easy to wear simple and pretty ones  and of course this “light” red but really perfect red woc with super puffy lamb





Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful! I love your gorgeous WOC and your earrings are so pretty, my friend. [emoji7] [emoji7]


Kindest thanks to ALL of you sweetest gorgeous chanel diva’s!! ...l will try to remember to take pic of earrings later for you Van....got them last year. Forget which collection though but l only wear them for certain/special occasions because that pearl ball is actually a little too heavy. Woohoo Auvina has joined the chanel cake pop clan! Love the strawberry ones & your jumbo (think it’s a jumbo!) looks STUNNING!! My bff told me yesterday she is now saving for a jumbo & it’ll be her first chanel. Love to you all!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Omg how did I miss these ear rings??? Would love to see more photos of this when you have time to indulge. When were they from? Looks like easy to wear simple and pretty ones  and of course this “light” red but really perfect red woc with super puffy lamb


Here you go woman...just took this for you  
From 16P collection. Purchased at Neiman Marcus.
A86173
Y02018
Z2048 Gold/Pearly White


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> It's a day out with my girls!!! Finally got the chance to try a cake pop... they didn't have the peppermint brownies so I got the birthday cake pops instead( my daughters recommended) and peppermint white mocha fraps!!! Have a wonderful day my friends!
> 
> View attachment 3917986


Classic beauty!
Great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss Shiva was waiting too long to be taken out so here she is accompanied with necklace.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go woman...just took this for you
> From 16P collection. Purchased at Neiman Marcus.
> A86173
> Y02018
> Z2048 Gold/Pearly White


Wow that is so pretty and elegant without being overdone (which sometimes dangly ear rings may appear so) this is a great pair for sure!!! Thanks for the photo!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva was waiting too long to be taken out so here she is accompanied with necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3918667


I’d sing know you have a shiva bag!!!  They have some really gorgeous bags from that collection!! Yours of course! Wow it was before I started Chanel but I admire the photos of them


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I’d sing know you have a shiva bag!!!  They have some really gorgeous bags from that collection!! Yours of course! Wow it was before I started Chanel but I admire the photos of them


Yes please sing for me 
I got mine a year after the release in a Chanel boutique in Nice!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878



You look beautiful!!  Love your mini and necklace with your outfit!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new 18C iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today (paired with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono from NM, size XS).



Such a beautiful picture.  Love your new iridescent flap[emoji173]️.  Absolutely stunning colors on your kimono!!!  So pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

Luccibag said:


> My red medium Chanel in red caviar [emoji173]️



Wow!!  Against your black top that red really pops!!!   Gorgeous!!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!



Ummmm....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!   Finally, she’s in an action pic[emoji847].  Just so beautiful and once again “hypnotic”!!   Eye candy, eye candy, eye candy!!!  And I see your pretty pearl drop earrings too[emoji7]!!   Thank you for the debut picture!!


----------



## love2learn

Auvina15 said:


> It's a day out with my girls!!! Finally got the chance to try a cake pop... they didn't have the peppermint brownies so I got the birthday cake pops instead( my daughters recommended) and peppermint white mocha fraps!!! Have a wonderful day my friends!
> 
> View attachment 3917986



Beautiful!!  And Birthday cake pop sounds divine!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva was waiting too long to be taken out so here she is accompanied with necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3918667



Looking beautiful as always!!  Really love your necklace!!


----------



## Luxlynx

From Chanel shopping to hardware store with my husband.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva was waiting too long to be taken out so here she is accompanied with necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3918667


Miss Shiva is 1 hell-of-a lucky lady hanging out w/ sweetest YOU!!! Always love your beautiful style Bibi...sing it Alicia Keys-”this girl is on fire”


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Ummmm....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!   Finally, she’s in an action pic[emoji847].  Just so beautiful and once again “hypnotic”!!   Eye candy, eye candy, eye candy!!!  And I see your pretty pearl drop earrings too[emoji7]!!   Thank you for the debut picture!!


   thank you for your kindest words as always dearest....love the hypnotic descriptor again


----------



## Kendie26

Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 3918771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Chanel shopping to hardware store with my husband.


Ah, l soooooo wanted that tote a little while ago....it’s GORGEOUS! Chanel is way better than hardware, right?!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!


Hello gorgeous!!!!Wow my darling Kendie26.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Black mini with necklace on Christmasday.
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3915878



Oh my goodness, what a beautiful couple you and your bf are my friend. By the way where have you been hiding that stunning figure?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Plain black outfit with mini and Gucci heels.  Let’s the festivities continue....Happy Holidays!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to ALL of you sweetest gorgeous chanel diva’s!! ...l will try to remember to take pic of earrings later for you Van....got them last year. Forget which collection though but l only wear them for certain/special occasions because that pearl ball is actually a little too heavy. Woohoo Auvina has joined the chanel cake pop clan! Love the strawberry ones & your jumbo (think it’s a jumbo!) looks STUNNING!! My bff told me yesterday she is now saving for a jumbo & it’ll be her first chanel. Love to you all!


Thanks so much super kindly Kendie!!!
It's my only jumbo and lately become one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go woman...just took this for you
> From 16P collection. Purchased at Neiman Marcus.
> A86173
> Y02018
> Z2048 Gold/Pearly White


Wow they are sooo beautiful! I can see them more clearly.... love love the details!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Classic beauty!
> Great shot!


Thanks so much, dear bibi!!!


Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva was waiting too long to be taken out so here she is accompanied with necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3918667


Very beautiful!!!! And I really love your necklace!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Plain black outfit with mini and Gucci heels.  Let’s the festivities continue....Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3919147


Love this shot!!!! Stunning bag, stunning shoes!!!


----------



## Auvina15

love2learn said:


> Beautiful!!  And Birthday cake pop sounds divine!!


Thanks so much, lovely love2learn!!! You're so sweet!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 3918771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Chanel shopping to hardware store with my husband.


Very beautiful, classic and functional tote!!! Twinsies here......Love it....it's so light weight and holds tons!!!


----------



## babyoun6

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Plain black outfit with mini and Gucci heels.  Let’s the festivities continue....Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3919147



I’m loving your mini, what year and style code is it? Looks slightly more dark red but it can be hr lighting. You look great


----------



## Luxlynx

Kendie26 said:


> Ah, l soooooo wanted that tote a little while ago....it’s GORGEOUS! Chanel is way better than hardware, right?!!


 Chanel was a lot more fun and better coffee. 
I have been looking at chanel totes for a while and hesitated between a softer lamb tote with GHW or this caviar with SHW.  I do not regret that i picked this one. I  it and it feel so sturdy for a everyday bag.


----------



## Luxlynx

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful, classic and functional tote!!! Twinsies here......Love it....it's so light weight and holds tons!!!


Thank you so much. Oh! I really want to see your totes 
And yes, so easy to carry and roomy.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful picture.  Love your new iridescent flap[emoji173]️.  Absolutely stunning colors on your kimono!!!  So pretty!!


Thank you so much, love2learn.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva was waiting too long to be taken out so here she is accompanied with necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3918667


What a beautiful look, Bibi!! I love this bag of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Plain black outfit with mini and Gucci heels.  Let’s the festivities continue....Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3919147


 Super Chic! Super Sexy! Super Classy! Pic should be in catalog &/or magazines!Dang, THOSE shoes!


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Hello gorgeous!!!!Wow my darling Kendie26.


Hello sweetness (thank you)& big hugsback at you!


----------



## thefashionact

For more pics @thefashionact IG


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You look beautiful!!  Love your mini and necklace with your outfit!





love2learn said:


> Looking beautiful as always!!  Really love your necklace!!


Aww thank you so much, you're so sweet!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Miss Shiva is 1 hell-of-a lucky lady hanging out w/ sweetest YOU!!! Always love your beautiful style Bibi...sing it Alicia Keys-”this girl is on fire”


Aww you're singing for me! 
Thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Oh my goodness, what a beautiful couple you and your bf are my friend. By the way where have you been hiding that stunning figure?


Thank you very much for the sweet compliment!  
My figure isn't that special.....


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Plain black outfit with mini and Gucci heels.  Let’s the festivities continue....Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3919147


Oh la la, perfect combo! And really LOVING both!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful!!!! And I really love your necklace!!!


Thank you!



Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful look, Bibi!! I love this bag of yours!


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Panchet

Oh Boy ❤️


----------



## Tuned83

Wish I took a mini as it was hot but jumbo looks great still. Miracle gardens Dubai with the monster


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you very much for the sweet compliment!
> My figure isn't that special.....


It IS girl, it really is!!!I’d trade figures w/ you in a heartbeat!


----------



## Kendie26

Panchet said:


> Oh Boy ❤️


STUNNING everything....especially beautiful you! WOW


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3919884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I took a mini as it was hot but jumbo looks great still. Miracle gardens Dubai with the monster


Aw this is just SO very precious!!! You look awesome but I’m totally drawn to & staring at the baby lips & feet!!


----------



## Panchet

Kendie26 said:


> STUNNING everything....especially beautiful you! WOW




Thank you


----------



## Panchet




----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> It's a day out with my girls!!! Finally got the chance to try a cake pop... they didn't have the peppermint brownies so I got the birthday cake pops instead( my daughters recommended) and peppermint white mocha fraps!!! Have a wonderful day my friends!
> 
> View attachment 3917986



You are officially in the cake pop club dear Auvina (lol).  Your bag is just stunning.  Hope you are enjoying your holiday break and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my black lambskin medium CF.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> You are officially in the cake pop club dear Auvina (lol).  Your bag is just stunning.  Hope you are enjoying your holiday break and Happy New Year!!


 Thank you so much, my sweet friend!!!Wishing you and your family have a wonderful New Year!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium CF.


Very beautiful and classy!!! I really like your shirt, and your GG bracelet just goes with everything so beautifully, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Panchet said:


> Oh Boy ❤️


So beautiful bag, beautiful view, and beautiful you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3919884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I took a mini as it was hot but jumbo looks great still. Miracle gardens Dubai with the monster


Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

babyoun6 said:


> I’m loving your mini, what year and style code is it? Looks slightly more dark red but it can be hr lighting. You look great


Thanks! Dark red from this Fall.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Super Chic! Super Sexy! Super Classy! Pic should be in catalog &/or magazines!Dang, THOSE shoes!


Super Sweet compliment! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium CF.


That green is a crazy great/amazing color on you DM!! Love your shoes too! Whenever i see this special beauty of yours it reminds me of my medium CF lamb chevron w/ gold since we got them around the same time(only diff being yours quilt &mine chevron) Hoping to use mine tonight if the weather agrees !


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing for new 18C “light red” lambskin WOC...out last night for dinner/used as clutch. Also wore my chanel pearl drop earrings which l tried to sneak into the pic. The top post part has cc logo on gold post.
> Thought of you @Arielgal as l finally used her!



Hihi dear Kendie,

Finally found some time to drop by and I see this!!! ❤❤❤ It's really striking n beautiful against your black coat. Such a puffy little clutch n i am so glad the weather is good over at your end so that you can enjoy this new red beauty! 

HAVE A GREAT 2018! It's past midnight in my part of the world ⚘⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That green is a crazy great/amazing color on you DM!! Love your shoes too! Whenever i see this special beauty of yours it reminds me of my medium CF lamb chevron w/ gold since we got them around the same time(only diff being yours quilt &mine chevron
> Hoping to use mine tonight if the weather agrees !


Thank you, Kendie.  I know what you mean about our CF's.  I hope that you get to use yours tonight.  There is just something extra special about black lambskin paired with gold.  


Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful and classy!!! I really like your shirt, and your GG bracelet just goes with everything so beautifully, love it!!!


Thank you, my lovely friend. You are a sweetheart.


----------



## steffysstyle

Happy new year to everyone, from Switzerland!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Getting ready for a dinner party to ring in 2018  Happy New Year Chanelovers! Cheers! Hugs and Kisses ❤️


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium CF.


Your CF looks so gorgeous against your green (my favorite color) top!!!  Love your cute bracelet too!!  Such a cute bracelet!!


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> Happy new year to everyone, from Switzerland!
> 
> View attachment 3921032


You look amazing!!  As does your background.  If you're cold you hide it very well!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting ready for a dinner party to ring in 2018  Happy New Year Chanelovers! Cheers! Hugs and Kisses ❤️
> View attachment 3921079


Love the pic!!  Fabulous choices!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy New Year everyone!!!  Be safe!!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

steffysstyle said:


> Happy new year to everyone, from Switzerland!
> 
> View attachment 3921032


Stunning! Looking fab!


----------



## thefashionact

Happy New Year [emoji92]


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Hihi dear Kendie,
> 
> Finally found some time to drop by and I see this!!! ❤❤❤ It's really striking n beautiful against your black coat. Such a puffy little clutch n i am so glad the weather is good over at your end so that you can enjoy this new red beauty!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT 2018! It's past midnight in my part of the world ⚘⚘⚘⚘


Hello sweetest friend across the globe! Happiest 2018 to you as well Thanks so much for the red woc love You know i had to mention you when i finally got my act together & used her!


----------



## Kendie26

Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium CF.


Stunning dearest 
I love that colour on you , just beautiful


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


Just beautiful Kendie, I love your chevron Chanel 
Wishing all of the lovely ladies an amazing new year, with lots of moments which take your breathe away


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)



What a beautiful flap to start the new year! ❤ it's INK BLACK with luscious lambskin in chevron! I hardly remember this beauty though, Kendie, as you don't wear her often enough! I think you tend to bring your reissues out a lot more but this is really very beautiful with the gold! Really dressy piece ❤❤❤


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Happy new year to everyone, from Switzerland!
> 
> View attachment 3921032


This is perfection! Everything looks gorgeous!  Hope you’re having fun!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


nicely done! Now that’s a bag to kick off the new year


----------



## steffysstyle

love2learn said:


> You look amazing!!  As does your background.  If you're cold you hide it very well!!



Ha ha the photo is deceiving the sun was out (it was strangely warm for winter in Switzerland) and I was in cashmere so super warm and cosy


----------



## steffysstyle

lilmissmeca said:


> Stunning! Looking fab!



Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> This is perfection! Everything looks gorgeous!  Hope you’re having fun!



Thank you so much! We are had a lovely time and are now back in the city  Happy new year to you!


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you so much! We are had a lovely time and are now back in the city  Happy new year to you!


Happy to hear! A wonderful brand new year to you too!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


One of my faves! One day perhaps I’ll add one similar to my collection. (If I’m lucky) ENJOY!!! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Just beautiful Kendie, I love your chevron Chanel
> Wishing all of the lovely ladies an amazing new year, with lots of moments which take your breathe away





Arielgal said:


> What a beautiful flap to start the new year! ❤ it's INK BLACK with luscious lambskin in chevron! I hardly remember this beauty though, Kendie, as you don't wear her often enough! I think you tend to bring your reissues out a lot more but this is really very beautiful with the gold! Really dressy piece ❤❤❤





Vanana said:


> nicely done! Now that’s a bag to kick off the new year





Doodles78 said:


> One of my faves! One day perhaps I’ll add one similar to my collection. (If I’m lucky) ENJOY!!! Happy New Year!!!


Kindest thanks to all of you sweethearts!
@Arielgal you are right, i do not use this babe enough...it’s my #1 bag that i “baby” more so than any other bag in my collection...i really have only whipped her out for the most special of occasions. I should try to get over it but i know i won’t 
 Oh & @Doodles78 i’ll be saying a prayer for you (i was recently trying to find one for someone else & much to no availbut i am sure yours will find its way to sweet you!


----------



## snowing may

Happy 2018!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


You look so pretty and your chevron flap is just a dream!!  So happy you were able to bring her out!  Happy New Year, my lovely and kind hearted friend.


----------



## March786

snowing may said:


> Happy 2018!


This is such a beautiful picture


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Stunning dearest
> I love that colour on you , just beautiful


Thank you so much, March786. 


love2learn said:


> Your CF looks so gorgeous against your green (my favorite color) top!!!  Love your cute bracelet too!!  Such a cute bracelet!!


Thank you, sweet love2learn.


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Happy 2018!


INCREDIBLE mod!! You, woc/ bag, coat, hat - SO PRETTY!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty and your chevron flap is just a dream!!  So happy you were able to bring her out!  Happy New Year, my lovely and kind hearted friend.


Thanks so much beloved friend! I feel the same about your lambskin CF (you may recall that was the exact one i was supposed to get as i was on list & it came in but i had to go & open my big mouth asking if they got chevron version in too & well, the rest is history) Wishing you a super glorious year filled w/ tons of love, fun, gratitude,health, happines, etc etc & to ALL of the wonderful Chanel lovelies! Xoxo


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


What a luxurious puffy lamb piece, I really adore her...... one of my favorites of your collection!!! Happy new year, my dearest friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

snowing may said:


> Happy 2018!


Love everything of this shot, very beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Happy new year to everyone, from Switzerland!
> 
> View attachment 3921032


This is FANTASTIC!!! Happy 2018!


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> This is FANTASTIC!!! Happy 2018!



Thank you so much! Have a lovely 2018!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> Happy new year to everyone, from Switzerland!
> 
> View attachment 3921032


Great way to start 2018 in the beautiful Winter wonderland.


----------



## remainsilly

Most important pocket in my reissue 2.55, 227:


Love notes

Happy New Year. 
Keep it real & stylish.


----------



## Vanana

Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.

Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)

Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight  



Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up 

I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!  

Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys 

I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger  

Being it on 2018!!!


----------



## dotty8

While buying this cute Karl Lagerfeld T-shirt


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


Great job — who needs Starbucks? These look fabulous!!!   Almost as fabulous as your CC Boys.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


Vanana, your cake pops look super yummy!! Your Boys are gorgeous, and you, my dear are simply fabulous! Here's to a beautiful 2018.


----------



## Venessa84

It's bedtime in this house and this Beauty has found her resting spot


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


Hahahaha I just love this post, love the ideas!!!
Normally I've seen one of your boys at the time, each of them is a beauty, and I love its own unique and special. Now you presented all 3, they really took my breath away, blew my mind.... oh BOY!!!
You and your BOYS( the ones MIA) are so cute and lovely....  Well done!!! The cake pops look so beautiful, pro, and yummy!!! Thanks for sharing with us, my dear friend V.!!! Happy 2018!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Great job — who needs Starbucks? These look fabulous!!!   Almost as fabulous as your CC Boys.


I love Starbucks fraps!!!
A frap, a cake pop and a Chanel bag make a great trio!!! Happy new year, my sweet friend IM!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I love Starbucks fraps!!!
> A frap, a cake pop and a Chanel bag make a great trio!!! Happy new year, my sweet friend IM!!!


I especially love their S’more Frap, Mocha Coconut Frap and Peppermint Mocha Frap .   Wishing you and your family a Happy New Year!


----------



## gracekelly

New Year's Eve Chanel mini in silver with Ruthenium


----------



## snowing may

March786 said:


> This is such a beautiful picture





Kendie26 said:


> INCREDIBLE mod!! You, woc/ bag, coat, hat - SO PRETTY!!





Auvina15 said:


> Love everything of this shot, very beautiful!!!


Thank you ladies! Wish we all have a happy healthy wealthy 2018, and more Chanel's of course!


----------



## DutchGirl007

I purchased this bag last month.  I love it.... so durable, roomy and expandable when needed!  LOL....his picture, reminiscent of my life, Chanel comes everywhere!  Happy New Year to you and enjoy your tote!



Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 3918771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Chanel shopping to hardware store with my husband.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a luxurious puffy lamb piece, I really adore her...... one of my favorites of your collection!!! Happy new year, my dearest friend!!!


Kindest thanks sweetie...you know i adore you & all of your beauteous chanels!! Happiest 2018 Love


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


  OMG YOU DID IT!! Woot!! Look out Starbucks, there’s a new cake pop Queen   in town! LOVE THIS! If it’s easier for me to either meet up with you or you can just drop some off at my house since we are close (snail mail works too!)   Love seeing all your Boys together (my fave is purple/iridescent)


----------



## Kendie26

dotty8 said:


> While buying this cute Karl Lagerfeld T-shirt
> View attachment 3921844
> View attachment 3921845


You look so fabulous!Love the Karl tee & your CF is perfect on you. And you know i always have to comment on your stunning hands!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> It IS girl, it really is!!!I’d trade figures w/ you in a heartbeat!


Thank you so much for the compliment but it's really not....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium CF.


So elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting ready for a dinner party to ring in 2018  Happy New Year Chanelovers! Cheers! Hugs and Kisses ❤️
> View attachment 3921079


Happy New Year!
Perfect little bag for a party!! I love that red!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!  Be safe!!!
> View attachment 3921162


Love the outfit!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Happy 2018to all the sweetest Chanel Lovelies!! Wishing you all extraordinarily great things for you & your family this year! (Was able to use her @Dextersmom !)


Looking chic and that bag is just stunning!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


Happy New Year!
What a funny story and beautiful Boy collection!


----------



## Bibi25260

gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve Chanel mini in silver with Ruthenium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922051


Lovely mini and perfect with that gorgeous Chanel jacket!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Arielgal

snowing may said:


> Happy 2018!



What a magazine-worthy shot! You look so good! I think people will cast glances at you, then at the WOC!


----------



## Bibi25260

Happy 2018!
Cerf tote old style in action today.


----------



## dotty8

Kendie26 said:


> You look so fabulous!Love the Karl tee & your CF is perfect on you. And you know i always have to comment on your stunning hands!



Aww, thanks  Yes, I think this new collection with emoji Karl is quite adorable  ... I wanted something from his line to pair it with my Chanel items, before he retired from Chanel completely


----------



## nuf

dotty8 said:


> Aww, thanks  Yes, I think this new collection with emoji Karl is quite adorable  ... I wanted something from his line to pair it with my Chanel items, before he retired from Chanel completely
> View attachment 3922226


Love your handbag. Is that small size? I just debate to get one. Could you tell me if the size fits enough for you? Would you say it's a comfortable everyday bag? I like them more than the m/l size but I can decide because of the size and use. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy 2018!
> Cerf tote old style in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3922218


Snap! Your royal FiercenessDo not mess w/ Bibi people!!!Love it!


----------



## snowing may

Arielgal said:


> What a magazine-worthy shot! You look so good! I think people will cast glances at you, then at the WOC!


Thank you so much for your sweet comment, it made me blush 

I wish you have a happiest new year!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So elegant!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy 2018!
> Cerf tote old style in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3922218


Lovely leopard print, beautiful bag, perfect posture!!!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy 2018!
> Cerf tote old style in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3922218


Oooohhhh bibi 
Just fabulous!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy 2018!
> Cerf tote old style in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3922218


Ohh stunning bibi!!!


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> Great job — who needs Starbucks? These look fabulous!!!   Almost as fabulous as your CC Boys.





Dextersmom said:


> Vanana, your cake pops look super yummy!! Your Boys are gorgeous, and you, my dear are simply fabulous! Here's to a beautiful 2018.


Thanks I was totally thinking about you guys and thought you would also appreciate these boys better too


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Hahahaha I just love this post, love the ideas!!!
> Normally I've seen one of your boys at the time, each of them is a beauty, and I love its own unique and special. Now you presented all 3, they really took my breath away, blew my mind.... oh BOY!!!
> You and your BOYS( the ones MIA) are so cute and lovely....  Well done!!! The cake pops look so beautiful, pro, and yummy!!! Thanks for sharing with us, my dear friend V.!!! Happy 2018!!!


Haha thank you! It occurred to me that I actually have never seen them all together either so that was actually nice  

The cake pops were definitely NOT pro hahaha but it’s all for fun so  

Glad you had fun too reading this


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy New Year!
> What a funny story and beautiful Boy collection!


Thank you bibi hehe I get to have a bit of fun over the calm and very cold holidays so I can pretend to work in kitchen (I have no clue around the kitchen) and leave a trail of destruction for DH to clean up


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> OMG YOU DID IT!! Woot!! Look out Starbucks, there’s a new cake pop Queen   in town! LOVE THIS! If it’s easier for me to either meet up with you or you can just drop some off at my house since we are close (snail mail works too!)   Love seeing all your Boys together (my fave is purple/iridescent)


Hahaha cake pop queen?? Oh no dear girl no  
I used something that looks like a little bake oven thing and if you look closely some came out “oval”   pretty sure they were all supposed to be round  that said I tried to apply my love for classic twists by mixing in cream cheese with some of them and also Nutella with others just to mix things up!  Cake pop delivery next!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy 2018!
> Cerf tote old style in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3922218


Just wow


----------



## Qteepiec

Christmas brunch


----------



## Arielgal

snowing may said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comment, it made me blush
> 
> I wish you have a happiest new year!


Wishing you a great 2018!


----------



## Tuned83

Boy at Palm jumeirah


----------



## nuf

I like the details of my Chanel babies


----------



## ronjet

Sweetness of holidays continues. Chocolate bar quilted for new year!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy New Year!


----------



## ronjet




----------



## lilmissmeca

Waiting patiently for the eye doctor


----------



## redjellybean

My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


----------



## Luxlynx

DutchGirl007 said:


> I purchased this bag last month.  I love it.... so durable, roomy and expandable when needed!  LOL....his picture, reminiscent of my life, Chanel comes everywhere!  Happy New Year to you and enjoy your tote!


Did you go for SHW or GHW and the smoother calf or caviar?


----------



## Luxlynx

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


LOVE the bag. I shall go for a lamb someday. Con grats


----------



## Luxlynx

lilmissmeca said:


> Waiting patiently for the eye doctor
> View attachment 3923533


You have already lovely eyecandy front of you. Beautiful bag.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Luxlynx said:


> You have already lovely eyecandy front of you. Beautiful bag.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vanana

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


Wow that’s a really nice one


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


Super mama! Not cake but cakepops, now that a challenge! Who can top this?

Super cute pic!


----------



## chicnfab

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


Lamb is such a beautiful leather


----------



## ronjet

snowing may said:


> Happy 2018!



Awww... this is so beautiful [emoji7].


----------



## Kendie26

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


Total PERFECTION...biggest Congrats to you!!


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> Waiting patiently for the eye doctor
> View attachment 3923533


Wow, what a star of a Boy you have there!! Incredible


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! Your royal FiercenessDo not mess w/ Bibi people!!!Love it!


@Kendie26  Yes that's right: don't mess with me!
Thank you for your sweet words as always!! 


Dextersmom said:


> Lovely leopard print, beautiful bag, perfect posture!!!


@Dextersmom Thank you so much! 


March786 said:


> Oooohhhh bibi
> Just fabulous!


@March786 Thank you so much! 
By the way: how is the Claudie Pierlot cardi? I didn't forget 


chicnfab said:


> Ohh stunning bibi!!!


@chicnfab Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Just wow


Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> Boy at Palm jumeirah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923126


Lovely Boy and view!


----------



## Bibi25260

ronjet said:


> Sweetness of holidays continues. Chocolate bar quilted for new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923164
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy 2018!
Haven't seen this bigger chocolate bar bag but I love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

lilmissmeca said:


> Waiting patiently for the eye doctor
> View attachment 3923533


Stunning Boy!


----------



## Bibi25260

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


Congrats on this timeless beauty!
It's looks so puffy.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26  Yes that's right: don't mess with me!
> Thank you for your sweet words as always!!
> 
> @Dextersmom Thank you so much!
> 
> @March786 Thank you so much!
> By the way: how is the Claudie Pierlot cardi? I didn't forget
> 
> @chicnfab Thank you!



Hellooooooooo bibi, wishing you a wonderful new year 

The cardi arrived and it really was beautiful, unfortunately it was just too short on my body. It didn’t look as nice on me , so I returned it.
However thank you for introducing me to the brand, I do like the French style for its classic pieces


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Hellooooooooo bibi, wishing you a wonderful new year
> 
> The cardi arrived and it really was beautiful, unfortunately it was just too short on my body. It didn’t look as nice on me , so I returned it.
> However thank you for introducing me to the brand, I do like the French style for its classic pieces


Hi dear! Happy 2018! 
Oh what a pitty! It is a shorter style cardi but I'm not tall so it works on me.
I can recommend you Sandro and Maje as well, they are one group with Claudie Pierlot. It's sale so start bargain hunting!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Hi dear! Happy 2018!
> Oh what a pitty! It is a shorter style cardi but I'm not tall so it works on me.
> I can recommend you Sandro and Maje as well, they are one group with Claudie Pierlot. It's sale so start bargain hunting!



Thankyou Bibi 

I do love Sandro and Maje, they have standalone boutiques in london. I Just hadn’t heard of Claudie Pierlot until your post 
I will be sure to keep my eyes open on the sales thankyou


----------



## Alexa67

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC



Congrat on your first Chanel. So classical. You will have and love her forever. Enjoy your babe


----------



## eroshery

My baby  #urbanspiritbackpack


----------



## Tuned83

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely Boy and view!


Thank you !


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.


----------



## clarabellaZ

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479



That is breathtaking!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, what a star of a Boy you have there!! Incredible





Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning Boy!


Thanks ladies! I wanted to swap him out for another bag today but I couldn’t put him away! Lol.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479


I can’t stop staring!  This is GORGEOUS! I just want to give it a hug!!


----------



## JMA24

My Chanel Maxi... purchased and never worn... before she went to a new home


----------



## s2_steph

It's a double Chanel kinda day!


----------



## Sawerar

My navy blue trendy cc and matching flats. I’m obsessed and in love with Chanel.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479


 you haunt me with THIS BAG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sawerar said:


> My navy blue trendy cc and matching flats. I’m obsessed and in love with Chanel.


Such a stunning duo of chanel!! Gorgeous pic


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479


Wow stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

s2_steph said:


> It's a double Chanel kinda day!
> View attachment 3924737


Very cute combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sawerar said:


> My navy blue trendy cc and matching flats. I’m obsessed and in love with Chanel.


Perfect combo!
And welcome to the Chanel club.


----------



## Bibi25260

So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Close up from cardi :


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213


Beautiful bibi, love your outfits! 
And your mum has beautiful taste  I’m also hopeful for the day when my 6yr old daughter will wear my much loved pieces


----------



## dotty8

Family dinner out  - classic pearl bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213


You look gorgeous, Bibi!! Happy Friday!


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3925213



Dear Bibi, may I borrow your mom? 
Great style. Beautiful bag, but this cardigan is so lovely.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213


Wow my dearest @Bibi25260, you like so lovely, classic and chic. I am really loving the cardigan. Is this from a recent collection hun? Big hugs to you my friend


----------



## ronjet

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213



Hi bibi, love your style and this outfit!  and this cardi??!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479


Oh WOW! Stunning bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

clarabellaZ said:


> That is breathtaking!!


Thank you!  I love her.





lilmissmeca said:


> I can’t stop staring!  This is GORGEOUS! I just want to give it a hug!!


Thanks!  She is so soft and yummy.





Kendie26 said:


> you haunt me with THIS BAG!!!!!!!!!


We have a mutual admiration society going. Your red lambie m/l convinced me I had to change my caviar to lamb. LOL! 





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow stunning!!


Thank you, hon!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh WOW! Stunning bag


Thanks! She makes me very happy.


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479


I just can’t!!!! Argh too gorgeous so so jealous.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213


Wish my mom has same closet as yours


----------



## lilmissmeca

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213


Such a fab outfit. You look great!


----------



## lilmissmeca

s2_steph said:


> It's a double Chanel kinda day!
> View attachment 3924737


Love the mini and sandals (and secretly jealous that I’m stuck in Uggs and winter coats)


----------



## sophiebed

Every day is Chanel day


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I just can’t!!!! Argh too gorgeous so so jealous.


I KNOW, I KNOW girl....
@Sparkletastic  Sparkle KILLS me EVERY dang time i see that glorious bag....there’s nothing like it. I swear i would get into a major cat fight / full on brawl  to win THAT bag!


----------



## Kendie26

sophiebed said:


> Every day is Chanel day


You look precious with your CF! I really love seeing all your cool mods & your sweet expressions!


----------



## Panchet

From my IG story


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out w/ DH for breakfast & errands with my newest brooch... at least the colors of stones seem to come thru well in pic [emoji4]Happy weekend Chanel Lovelies[emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 oh & Mulberry mini Lily crossbody bag


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Beautiful bibi, love your outfits!
> And your mum has beautiful taste  I’m also hopeful for the day when my 6yr old daughter will wear my much loved pieces


@March786 Aww thank you so much for your sweet words! 
I'm sure your daughter will. I'm over 40 years and still wear some vintage from my mom.


Dextersmom said:


> You look gorgeous, Bibi!! Happy Friday!


@Dextersmom Thank you! 


Alexa67 said:


> Dear Bibi, may I borrow your mom?
> Great style. Beautiful bag, but this cardigan is so lovely.


@Alexa67  Sure you can borrow my mom but be sure to return her 
Thank you so much! 


fally said:


> Wow my dearest @Bibi25260, you like so lovely, classic and chic. I am really loving the cardigan. Is this from a recent collection hun? Big hugs to you my friend


@fally Thank you very much for your sweet words my dear Fally! 
Yes the cardi is from latest Fall collection.


ronjet said:


> Hi bibi, love your style and this outfit!  and this cardi??!!! Beautiful!


@ronjet Hi ronjet! Aww thank you so much for the compliment! 


Vanana said:


> Wish my mom has same closet as yours


@Vanana Sometimes I have to talk her into some pieces or just show her a pic just like with his cardi to get a YES


lilmissmeca said:


> Such a fab outfit. You look great!


@lilmissmeca Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

dotty8 said:


> Family dinner out  - classic pearl bracelet
> View attachment 3925358
> View attachment 3925359


It's gorgeous!
Love the studs on the bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ DH for breakfast & errands with my newest brooch... at least the colors of stones seem to come thru well in pic [emoji4]Happy weekend Chanel Lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh & Mulberry mini Lily crossbody bag


Very cute and perfect with that gorgeous small Mulberry!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> I just can’t!!!! Argh too gorgeous so so jealous.





Kendie26 said:


> I KNOW, I KNOW girl....
> @Sparkletastic  Sparkle KILLS me EVERY dang time i see that glorious bag....there’s nothing like it. I swear i would get into a major cat fight / full on brawl  to win THAT bag!


Thank you so much ladies. This means a lot from both of you who have stunning Chanel collections.


----------



## kairo426

Hi Everyone!! Newbie here... thought I’d share a pic of my very first Chanel bag in action earlier this week. This was a present from the hubby after the birth of our son in 2015. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ DH for breakfast & errands with my newest brooch... at least the colors of stones seem to come thru well in pic [emoji4]Happy weekend Chanel Lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh & Mulberry mini Lily crossbody bag


Lovely brooch and it looks perfect with your metallic bag.  You look so cozy.


----------



## Dextersmom

kairo426 said:


> View attachment 3926213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!! Newbie here... thought I’d share a pic of my very first Chanel bag in action earlier this week. This was a present from the hubby after the birth of our son in 2015. Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Auvina15

kairo426 said:


> View attachment 3926213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!! Newbie here... thought I’d share a pic of my very first Chanel bag in action earlier this week. This was a present from the hubby after the birth of our son in 2015. Thanks for letting me share!


Love this little boy, gorgeous and edgy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ DH for breakfast & errands with my newest brooch... at least the colors of stones seem to come thru well in pic [emoji4]Happy weekend Chanel Lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh & Mulberry mini Lily crossbody bag


Kendie, I love this look! Very beautiful brooch and your Mulberry is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver '07 bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924479


Your jumbo is GLORIOUS....   It's a gem... you're sooo lucky to own one!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> So black from 2016 today and cardi borrowed from my mom.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3925213


Totally LOVE!!! Gorgeous bag and the cardi is sooo beautiful, looks fabulous on you, Bibi!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Sawerar said:


> My navy blue trendy cc and matching flats. I’m obsessed and in love with Chanel.


It's all about CLASSY!!! Totally love them all...


----------



## Vanana

kairo426 said:


> View attachment 3926213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!! Newbie here... thought I’d share a pic of my very first Chanel bag in action earlier this week. This was a present from the hubby after the birth of our son in 2015. Thanks for letting me share!


A boy for a boy how sweet!


----------



## Auvina15

s2_steph said:


> It's a double Chanel kinda day!
> View attachment 3924737


Very beautiful shot!!! Your shoes are sooo adorable and the bag is gorgeous.... bag twinsies... I should of use mine more often!!!


----------



## Selenet

Shopping today with my Chanel. [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

for my single flap jumbo purchased in 2008


----------



## ccbaggirl89

off to the gym with my baby... i really love this one.  a chanel clutch from 2000. i think it's called the ruffles clutch with chain.


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> off to the gym with my baby... i really love this one.  a chanel clutch from 2000. i think it's called the ruffles clutch with chain.
> View attachment 3926393


Very cool, unique & feminine w/ the ruffles...love the color too.....thanks for posting her as I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing this one before!


----------



## Kendie26

Moirai said:


> for my single flap jumbo purchased in 2008
> View attachment 3926352


My eyes are transfixed on your beauty....what a glorious pic of her posing proudly!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Very cute and perfect with that gorgeous small Mulberry!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely brooch and it looks perfect with your metallic bag.  You look so cozy.





Auvina15 said:


> Kendie, I love this look! Very beautiful brooch and your Mulberry is sooo cute!!!


Merci my lady loves!! I stink at brooch pics but was happy that one came out fairly well!! The Mulberry is my very smallest bag but she’s just the cutest.


----------



## Moirai

Kendie26 said:


> My eyes are transfixed on your beauty....what a glorious pic of her posing proudly!!


Thank you, Kendie ! I'm lucky and happy to have it in my collection. Love the match of your brooch with your sweater


----------



## Law

Me and my reissue today shortly after I accidentally fell into Chanel and bought a new wallet.... oops .


----------



## by_nina

I took this picture today  It's my first boy (I fell in love with the colour ) because I'm a classic flap girl haha 
​


----------



## snowing may

Thank you and happy new year!


----------



## snowing may

ronjet said:


> Awww... this is so beautiful [emoji7].



Thank you and happy new year!


----------



## Vanana

Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up  
Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ DH for breakfast & errands with my newest brooch... at least the colors of stones seem to come thru well in pic [emoji4]Happy weekend Chanel Lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh & Mulberry mini Lily crossbody bag


Love that cable knit sweater! So cozy and pretty  and the brooch picked up the soft lavender color of your scarf perfectly!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669


You look great and I adore the detailing on your sleeves.


----------



## ronjet

Bibi25260 said:


> @Alexa67  Sure you can borrow my mom but be sure to return her
> Thank you so much!



Hahaha! This reply made me laugh!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You look great and I adore the detailing on your sleeves.


----------



## Vanana

> @Vanana Sometimes I have to talk her into some pieces or just show her a pic just like with his cardi to get a YES


 Hey girl if that’s what it take you just do what you gotta do. _We_ sure are not complaining! You go ahead and take *all* the photos she needs to be convinced


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> off to the gym with my baby... i really love this one.  a chanel clutch from 2000. i think it's called the ruffles clutch with chain.
> View attachment 3926393


so adorable!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!! Gorgeous bag and the cardi is sooo beautiful, looks fabulous on you, Bibi!!!


Aww thank you so much, you're very kind!


----------



## Bibi25260

by_nina said:


> I took this picture today  It's my first boy (I fell in love with the colour ) because I'm a classic flap girl haha
> View attachment 3926649​


Oh yes it's a beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669


Perfect coordinated outfit!! Pop of color, blouse and bag for a touch of texture and colors. That brooch perfect on that sweater: it blends in.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Hey girl if that’s what it take you just do what you gotta do. _We_ sure are not complaining! You go ahead and take *all* the photos she needs to be convinced


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Beautiful! Love the colour pop  your outfit is so beautifully put together
> 
> Btw did you receive all your zara order? I managed to find a different and stunning tweed coat! I’ll post my haul on the other thread


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Me and my reissue today shortly after I accidentally fell into Chanel and bought a new wallet.... oops .
> View attachment 3926534


You are SO pretty & your reissue is gorgeous on you!!! Just saw your new wallet in Jan thread...Big Congrats Law!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669


Oh come on now darlin....you are smokin’ Hot so i know you can handle this frigid cold!!! We are getting into the homestretch for more “normal” cold temps YAY on seeing our beloved tweed reissue...you wear her beautiful & I adore your arm/hand warmers (unless they are attached to your sweater?)


----------



## Doodles78

Law said:


> Me and my reissue today shortly after I accidentally fell into Chanel and bought a new wallet.... oops .
> View attachment 3926534


I’m such a klutz, I’m always accidentally falling into the store! We should be more careful, right?


----------



## Vanana

Doodles78 said:


> I’m such a klutz, I’m always accidentally falling into the store! We should be more careful, right?


Anyone noticed the curvature of the street curb _towards _the front door of chanel beside me?   Foe the longest time I thought it was my crazy again


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect coordinated outfit!! Pop of color, blouse and bag for a touch of texture and colors. That brooch perfect on that sweater: it blends in.


Thank you Bibi for your appreciation my attempt to fight the dreary winter blues  all thats missing is perhaps one of your wonderful chanel scarves  
This got me thinking, I have chanel silk scarves, thick cashmere scarf and thin cashmere wrap but wondering how nice it must be if they make a classic simple discrete thick cashmere wrap (so that it can be a super warm blanket to throw over shoulders on cold winters or as outer layer during transition months before it’s fully winter). Wouldn’t that be nice?  I’ve seen thicker chanel scarf/wrap including the gorgeous black one with white cc logo that occasionally shows up, but haven’t seen one that’s thicker than that. I have a few thick cashmere wraps from Neiman and other but one with extra thick Chanel cashmere would be so very lovely  I dont want to think about how much that might cost though


----------



## Luxzenith

It’s been a long day at work (yes I work weekend!) and finally got off earlier to bring my kids out. Coco mini baby blue python at play with my chanel sweater I got during the sale!


----------



## luv2bling

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


@redjellybean -please,  what's the name of this bag, ? Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Oh come on now darlin....you are smokin’ Hot so i know you can handle this frigid cold!!! We are getting into the homestretch for more “normal” cold temps YAY on seeing our beloved tweed reissue...you wear her beautiful & I adore your arm/hand warmers (unless they are attached to your sweater?)


Hahaha if you aimed to make me blush missing accomplished 
Yeah about that... I am so looking forward to the “heat wave” next week at highs of 30F 
The sleeves are from a mesh shirt that I wore under for layering. I love collecting lace and other see through or light weirder tanks tees shirts with interesting print collar or sleeves for layering. Makes the basics fun and sometimes when I have the peace of mind to be inspired to experiment new combos it is surprising and fun 

I am out right now and will be for the next few hours (well, in and out of various establishments running errands), and it’s abdolutley bitter cold!!!!!!! That said I’m so bundled up it’s insane  two pairs of pants for sure minimum today.  Usually the regular uggs would do fine but today calls for these fluffy and bulky shearling boots - absolutely makes a difference! Heavy duty winter gears in action this week!! I think the Michelin man will be the only one thinking I look “smoking hot” today


----------



## Velvetcomatose

Sorry double post


----------



## Velvetcomatose

Hello!! I just purchased my first Chanel bag from a reseller. I’m not sure of the authencity of the bag although i have been reassured several times and i have checked them on my own. I would appreciate if someone on this forum is able to check it for me too!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## by_nina

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh yes it's a beautiful color! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## AngelaK

Some Thai food for Sunday lunch with my iridescent M/L and my new mulberry scarf


----------



## Dextersmom

AngelaK said:


> Some Thai food for Sunday lunch with my iridescent M/L and my new mulberry scarf


Lovely ensemble.   This iridescent beauty looks perfect on you and I love your lace top paired with the color of your scarf.  Thai food sounds yummy....show me some spicy noodles!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669



Beautiful! Love the colour pop  your outfit is so beautifully put together 

Btw did you receive all your zara order? I managed to find a different and stunning tweed coat! I’ll post my haul on the other thread


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> You are SO pretty & your reissue is gorgeous on you!!! Just saw your new wallet in Jan thread...Big Congrats Law!



Aww thank you Kendie , you are always so sweet . I was a lot happier than I look in this photo lol!


----------



## Law

Doodles78 said:


> I’m such a klutz, I’m always accidentally falling into the store! We should be more careful, right?





Vanana said:


> Anyone noticed the curvature of the street curb _towards _the front door of chanel beside me?   Foe the longest time I thought it was my crazy again



Omg you gals make my laugh !

I think Chanel has its own gravitational field which strangely pulls me in every time


----------



## AngelaK

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely ensemble.   This iridescent beauty looks perfect on you and I love your lace top paired with the color of your scarf.  Thai food sounds yummy....show me some spicy noodles!


Thank you so much  The scarf is so versatile and in the sale too!! I ended up having a curry but the noodles looked so good!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Love the colour pop  your outfit is so beautifully put together
> 
> Btw did you receive all your zara order? I managed to find a different and stunning tweed coat! I’ll post my haul on the other thread



Thank you 

Oooh yes I got the order AND I bought some more!!! Including jackets of course (seriously I need to stop but I really love jackets and cardigans!)  I will post them once I have a bit of time later I hope. Will hop over to see your goodies!!!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3927016
> 
> 
> It’s been a long day at work (yes I work weekend!) and finally got off earlier to bring my kids out. Coco mini baby blue python at play with my chanel sweater I got during the sale!


This baby blue is everything!!! Wow!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669


Stunning everything, Vanana!!!! I love love your bag and the brooch matches your sweater just perfectly !!!


----------



## Auvina15

ccbaggirl89 said:


> off to the gym with my baby... i really love this one.  a chanel clutch from 2000. i think it's called the ruffles clutch with chain.
> View attachment 3926393


So gorgeous!!! Love this unique piece!


----------



## Pretty Bags

Two lovers of my life.. Coffee and Mini.. ☕️


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning everything, Vanana!!!! I love love your bag and the brooch matches your sweater just perfectly !!!


Thanks auvina


----------



## chicnfab

Off to church and after that movie date with my boys with my Chanel mini...

**it was a lovely weather today and it’s only -2 deg C compared to last weeks which is about -32 deg C and it feels like -36 to -40..

Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## monkey88

（


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Off to church and after that movie date with my boys with my Chanel mini...
> 
> **it was a lovely weather today and it’s only -2 deg C compared to last weeks which is about -32 deg C and it feels like -36 to -40..
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Ta Da! There she is w/ her newest baby....looking uber chicnfab indeed woman! You are 1 hell-of-a-lot-of-GORGEOUSNESS! Your new mini is superb


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thank you Bibi for your appreciation my attempt to fight the dreary winter blues  all thats missing is perhaps one of your wonderful chanel scarves
> This got me thinking, I have chanel silk scarves, thick cashmere scarf and thin cashmere wrap but wondering how nice it must be if they make a classic simple discrete thick cashmere wrap (so that it can be a super warm blanket to throw over shoulders on cold winters or as outer layer during transition months before it’s fully winter). Wouldn’t that be nice?  I’ve seen thicker chanel scarf/wrap including the gorgeous black one with white cc logo that occasionally shows up, but haven’t seen one that’s thicker than that. I have a few thick cashmere wraps from Neiman and other but one with extra thick Chanel cashmere would be so very lovely  I dont want to think about how much that might cost though


Oh yes!
It's not very discrete but something like this? http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...re-navy-blue.17K.A77715X260091C238.c.17K.html it comes in black and ivory.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Love the colour pop  your outfit is so beautifully put together
> 
> Btw did you receive all your zara order? I managed to find a different and stunning tweed coat! I’ll post my haul on the other thread


Please let me know which thread! 
Edit: found the thread but no post of your haul?


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Off to church and after that movie date with my boys with my Chanel mini...
> 
> **it was a lovely weather today and it’s only -2 deg C compared to last weeks which is about -32 deg C and it feels like -36 to -40..
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Oh yes very chic! Love the bag!
Have a great day!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Thank you
> 
> Oooh yes I got the order AND I bought some more!!! Including jackets of course (seriously I need to stop but I really love jackets and cardigans!)  I will post them once I have a bit of time later I hope. Will hop over to see your goodies!!!!


Lol I know the feeling! I’ll post my items now, sorry was sooooo busy with kiddies going back to school prep!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Please let me know which thread!
> Edit: found the thread but no post of your haul?


Bibi I’m on it now


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Ta Da! There she is w/ her newest baby....looking uber chicnfab indeed woman! You are 1 hell-of-a-lot-of-GORGEOUSNESS! Your new mini is superb


You are such a sweetheart.. thank you my kendie!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh yes very chic! Love the bag!
> Have a great day!


Thanks my fashionista bibi!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

chicnfab said:


> Off to church and after that movie date with my boys with my Chanel mini...
> 
> **it was a lovely weather today and it’s only -2 deg C compared to last weeks which is about -32 deg C and it feels like -36 to -40..
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Absolutely adorable!!! Your new mini pairs just perfect with your beautiful dress!!! Glad the weather seems better but it's still tough though!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Off to church and after that movie date with my boys with my Chanel mini...
> 
> **it was a lovely weather today and it’s only -2 deg C compared to last weeks which is about -32 deg C and it feels like -36 to -40..
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous as usual and I LOVE your metallic purple dream bag.


----------



## chicnfab

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! Your new mini pairs just perfect with your beautiful dress!!! Glad the weather seems better but it's still tough though!!!


Thanks my lovely @Auvina15!!! I waited for this day Yeah it’s tough weather ...


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous as usual and I LOVE your metallic purple dream bag.


Ohhh my dearest dex! Love yours too!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lilmissmeca

Casual day...


----------



## Doodles78

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242


I LOVE REISSUES!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Rachel

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242



really love your Reissue.


----------



## Law

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242



Yay more reissue love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh yes!
> It's not very discrete but something like this? http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...re-navy-blue.17K.A77715X260091C238.c.17K.html it comes in black and ivory.


Yes!!! Something like this!!! But I’m not a fan of the space theme so maybe one day in the right print  thanks for letting me know that they do exist!!!


----------



## Vanana

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242


Lover of reissue too and your photo perfectly demonstrated why!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


Hello there  I see so much love for this iridescent bag and you seem to enjoy it tins along with the bracelet! That’s great and totally doing well on the cost per wear front!


----------



## chanelchaf07

Hi guys, can someone help me? I just bought a chanel WOC and have a question!! I want to post photos to see if im being picky or if its defective or if anyone else has this problem? Where do i post/how do i even start a thread??? im so confused!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


I love the your bracelet so much... your iridescent bag is just stunning! The whole look is lovely as always❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

chanelchaf07 said:


> Hi guys, can someone help me? I just bought a chanel WOC and have a question!! I want to post photos to see if im being picky or if its defective or if anyone else has this problem? Where do i post/how do i even start a thread??? im so confused!


If I were you, I would go to the Chanel Clubhouse subforum and post your question on the WOC thread.  Hope that helps.


----------



## sophiebed

Kendie26 said:


> You look precious with your CF! I really love seeing all your cool mods & your sweet expressions!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BagLadyT

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242



Gorgeous! What boots are those??


----------



## BagLadyT

chanelchaf07 said:


> Hi guys, can someone help me? I just bought a chanel WOC and have a question!! I want to post photos to see if im being picky or if its defective or if anyone else has this problem? Where do i post/how do i even start a thread??? im so confused!



Hi friend! Go ahead and select the Chanel forum. Scroll towards the bottom of the page and select New Thread. From there you’ll title you’re thread and then you’ll write you're question in the main body box. Next you can upload you’re picture choosing from you’re phone’s photo library. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> I love the your bracelet so much... your iridescent bag is just stunning! The whole look is lovely as always❤️


Thank you, my friend.  I am having fun with my new toys.   I hope that you are also loving and enjoying your new purple beauty. 


Vanana said:


> Hello there  I see so much love for this iridescent bag and you seem to enjoy it tins along with the bracelet! That’s great and totally doing well on the cost per wear front!


Thank you, Vanana.  I am loving this bag and bracelet, you are right.   It even rained today (just a drizzle really) and I wasn't even worried about this bag it seems that sturdy.   I am putting this in writing here, so maybe I will be more likely to adhere to it.  My plan/goal this year is to buy significantly fewer bags (just a few that fill a gap and really call to me, like a camera bag and/or a lucky charms bag and maybe one or two others I am considering) and use the bags that I already have and love.


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242


SO FABULOUS & PERFECT!!! I LOVE this mod!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


Gorgeousness as always...love the closeup of how well your Gucci bracelet looks against this beautiful CF!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


Love the bag and bracelet! look stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Yes!!! Something like this!!! But I’m not a fan of the space theme so maybe one day in the right print  thanks for letting me know that they do exist!!!


I would wear this one inside out


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the bag and bracelet! look stunning!





Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeousness as always...love the closeup of how well your Gucci bracelet looks against this beautiful CF!!


Thank you both, my lovely Chanel friends.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


Beautiful Dextersmom, love all the pretty colours in your outfit


----------



## LuckyBitch

Law said:


> Me and my reissue today shortly after I accidentally fell into Chanel and bought a new wallet.... oops .
> View attachment 3926534


Beautiful photo, you look très chic....


----------



## Law

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful photo, you look très chic....



 Thank you, chic and grumpy looking, my resting b****face knows no bounds x


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Very beautiful classic flap!! I really like the double stitches and ruthenium hw, made your piece look edgy but still very classy!! 
Very pretty embroidered black top!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Nice!! I’m hoping for my perfect grey. Like love, it’s all about timing. When I have the funds, I can’t find it. When a great one comes out, I can’t afford it. C’est la vie!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap.


I've missed your mod shots lately...
You're looking fabulous as always, DM! Your flap is spectacular and I really like your cardigan, so adorable!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


I love this look, my friend!!  You are your flap are so lovely!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Oooh! And WOoo! That grey with ruthenium  looks SUPER chic edgy...me ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I've missed your mod shots lately...
> You're looking fabulous as always, DM! Your flap is spectacular and I really like your cardigan, so adorable!!!





March786 said:


> Beautiful Dextersmom, love all the pretty colours in your outfit


Thank you both so much!! I am so happy with this bag and am using it again today in the rain.


----------



## Luxlynx

Was in town for some quick shopping and the bag was getting tired so i let her rest for a while.


----------



## Luxlynx

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Your black/grey? It is so lovely! I want a all black bag next time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Doodles78 said:


> I LOVE REISSUES!!!! Fantastic!





Rachel said:


> really love your Reissue.





Law said:


> Yay more reissue love!





Vanana said:


> Lover of reissue too and your photo perfectly demonstrated why!





Kendie26 said:


> SO FABULOUS & PERFECT!!! I LOVE this mod!!


 Thank you fellow reissue lovers!


----------



## lilmissmeca

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous! What boots are those??


Thanks a bunch! The boots are the ones from 14A. Here’s a close up shot.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


I think I just fainted!!! This is so lovely!! Just breathtaking!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


Beautiful denim and your new fave. Heard about the rain you’re getting. Enjoy it! We are defrosting over here


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel item for yesterday and day before


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Beautiful denim and your new fave. Heard about the rain you’re getting. Enjoy it! We are defrosting over here


Thanks, my friend.  Wish I could send some sunshine your way.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663



Yes girl!! You and this bag are so fabulous. I’d love a grey Chanel, love the stitching on this CF beauty. 
Flawless as always @Kendie26


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Thank you, chic and grumpy looking, my resting b****face knows no bounds x


 i adore your personality!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Luxlynx said:


> Was in town for some quick shopping and the bag was getting tired so i let her rest for a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929749
> View attachment 3929750


What beautiful scenery for your gorgeous tote!!! I was SO SO SO close to buying that exact style a while ago ~ it is effortlessly chic & such a useful bag. LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful classic flap!! I really like the double stitches and ruthenium hw, made your piece look edgy but still very classy!!
> Very pretty embroidered black top!





Doodles78 said:


> Nice!! I’m hoping for my perfect grey. Like love, it’s all about timing. When I have the funds, I can’t find it. When a great one comes out, I can’t afford it. C’est la vie!





Dextersmom said:


> I love this look, my friend!!  You are your flap are so lovely!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh! And WOoo! That grey with ruthenium  looks SUPER chic edgy...me ❤️





Luxlynx said:


> Your black/grey? It is so lovely! I want a all black bag next time.





lilmissmeca said:


> I think I just fainted!!! This is so lovely!! Just breathtaking!





Vanana said:


>





Law said:


> Yes girl!! You and this bag are so fabulous. I’d love a grey Chanel, love the stitching on this CF beauty.
> Flawless as always @Kendie26


Gosh golly Jeepers to all of you darling Chanel Lovelies!!Many thanks for all of your fun thoughtful compliments on my Grey CF. She’s my only Caviar bag & is sturdy as all get-out. I definitely appreciate her more each time I whip her out! Totally know what you mean @Doodles. I was not looking for grey the day I bought this one (much as I’m a die hard grey & neutral lover) it was between this one & a gorgeous blue lambskin (my elusive bright blue that i can’t find) & my Saks SA encouraged me to go w/ this grey as she said greys don’t come around all that often & this 1 is so versatile. I’m glad i actually listened to her & went against my own opinion that day! Merci again to ALL of you


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> Thanks a bunch! The boots are the ones from 14A. Here’s a close up shot.
> View attachment 3929870


 Way too cool for words!!!they are perfection & you rock them perfectly in that killer mod w/ your reissue


----------



## Vanana

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing Chanel item for yesterday and day before
> 
> View attachment 3929888
> View attachment 3929889


Oh my I love those camellia sandals


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


Just beautiful!!! Yummy food, gorgeous bag and I really like your embroidered denim jacket, my dear!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Luxlynx said:


> Was in town for some quick shopping and the bag was getting tired so i let her rest for a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929749
> View attachment 3929750


Love this tote, and very beautiful shots!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!!! Yummy food, gorgeous bag and I really like your embroidered denim jacket, my dear!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


Lovely lady, beautiful bag and delicious food... what can we ask for? ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing Chanel item for yesterday and day before
> 
> View attachment 3929888
> View attachment 3929889


Gorgeous Chanel pieces.. love your dress/skirt too❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Edgy yet classy bag and your black top is gorgeous ❤️❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel SF jumbo in ivory with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga booties.


----------



## Raffaluv

Everyone looks sooo chic & fab & HAPPY!  

Still really chilly here on the East Coast  wore my Vintage motorcycle boots today! Thanks for letting me share!  Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Lovely lady, beautiful bag and delicious food... what can we ask for? ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, my lovely friend.  You are very kind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Third day in a row with this flap.


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Edgy yet classy bag and your black top is gorgeous ❤️❤️


Thank you sweet chicnfab! That top is OLD & was so inexpensive!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


So happy you are thrilled with & loving your newest stunning gem! I still have yet to see the black iridescent caviar in person but knowing you & your exquisite taste it must be spectacular!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> So happy you are thrilled with & loving your newest stunning gem! I still have yet to see the black iridescent caviar in person but knowing you & your exquisite taste it must be spectacular!



Is it hard to get it over in the US? You MUST see this in person. I have seen this shiny black n it is mesmerizing ❤❤❤ ..paired w dark shiny ruthenium hw, it is truly gorgeous!

@Dextersmom  super love this piece in ML size! You must really love this beauty to bits, carrying in 3 days straight, n "ignoring" ur equally beautiful bags!


----------



## Arielgal

Inspired by lovely shots posted by lovely @Kendie26 , decided to bring Ms Red out for yoghurt n take a pretty foodie pic ❤❤❤

Have a lovely day everyone! ⚘


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Is it hard to get it over in the US? You MUST see this in person. I have seen this shiny black n it is mesmerizing ❤❤❤ ..paired w dark shiny ruthenium hw, it is truly gorgeous!
> 
> @Dextersmom  super love this piece in ML size! You must really love this beauty to bits, carrying in 3 days straight, n "ignoring" ur equally beautiful bags!





Kendie26 said:


> So happy you are thrilled with & loving your newest stunning gem! I still have yet to see the black iridescent caviar in person but knowing you & your exquisite taste it must be spectacular!


Thank you both!!  I promise to stop posting shots of this bag now!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by lovely shots posted by lovely @Kendie26 , decided to bring Ms Red out for yoghurt n take a pretty foodie pic ❤❤❤
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone! ⚘
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930893


Gorgeous red beauty!!


----------



## Sherlovely

Just recieved my very first chanel SLG!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by lovely shots posted by lovely @Kendie26 , decided to bring Ms Red out for yoghurt n take a pretty foodie pic ❤❤❤
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone! ⚘
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930893


STUNNER alert!! WOW, what perfection this entire pic is my dearest....bigtime love sent your way!! You have me craving some yogurt now Per your other question/comment (when i said i have not yet seen the newest iridescent caviar/DM’s pic) ...I’ve been doing my darnest to stay away from looking at Chanel bags since my last purchase as i don’t want temptation


----------



## Kendie26

Sherlovely said:


> Just recieved my very first chanel SLG!


Congrats on your 1st Chanel SLG..you made an exquisite choice ~enjoy!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


Beautiful Dextersmom, apart from your stunning chanel 
Love your cosy cardigan


----------



## Vanana

Raffaluv said:


> Everyone looks sooo chic & fab & HAPPY!
> 
> Still really chilly here on the East Coast  wore my Vintage motorcycle boots today! Thanks for letting me share!  Happy Hump Day!


They look brand new and way too cool!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


Looking great and you tripled down!  
This looks like an outfit that makes for a great work day


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Looking fabulous! Love the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


Evrything looks yummy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


Love the irisdecent sheen! And you look stunning, love the cardi!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by lovely shots posted by lovely @Kendie26 , decided to bring Ms Red out for yoghurt n take a pretty foodie pic ❤❤❤
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone! ⚘
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930893


Wow what a pop of color! This bag lights up the day!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by lovely shots posted by lovely @Kendie26 , decided to bring Ms Red out for yoghurt n take a pretty foodie pic ❤❤❤
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone! ⚘
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930893


Stunning ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Luxlynx

Kendie26 said:


> What beautiful scenery for your gorgeous tote!!! I was SO SO SO close to buying that exact style a while ago ~ it is effortlessly chic & such a useful bag. LOVE it!


I use it way more than i taught i should  It is to handy and easy to just have everything thrown down in it but still organized and easy to find with all the pockets. I love her so much. I am really a GWH fan, but this time it was the SHW that stole my heart.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


She’s special bag indeed.. and ❤️ your cardigan as well looks so warm


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> She’s special bag indeed.. and ❤️ your cardigan as well looks so warm





March786 said:


> Beautiful Dextersmom, apart from your stunning chanel
> Love your cosy cardigan





Vanana said:


> Looking great and you tripled down!
> This looks like an outfit that makes for a great work day





Bibi25260 said:


> Evrything looks yummy!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love the irisdecent sheen! And you look stunning, love the cardi!


Thank you all, my kind and lovely Chanel partners in crime!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous! Love the bag!


Thank you for all your support & sweetness always my dear Dreamboat!!


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Inspired by lovely shots posted by lovely @Kendie26 , decided to bring Ms Red out for yoghurt n take a pretty foodie pic ❤❤❤
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone! ⚘
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930893


What a gorgeous and happy RED, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


Just beautiful!!!  Your new gorgeous flap totally  deserves it... I would love seeing her more and more!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!!!  Your new gorgeous flap totally  deserves it... I would love seeing her more and more!!!


Thank you so much, my sweet and beautiful Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## Luxlynx

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:



I LOVE your boots! May Where did you find them?


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


Yay!!! I missed seeing this bag!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


I adore your entire look and really love your bag!!! Hope you got some goodies!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Vanana said:


> They look brand new and way too cool!!!



Vanana thank you sooo much!  I found them on 1st dibs brand new a few years ago!

Another chilly Chanel boot day! 
Thanks for letting me share ladies! (Excuse my ashy dry legs I was rushing to get into work this morning lol)


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I adore your entire look and really love your bag!!! Hope you got some goodies!!!


Thank you and I did, my friend.   I picked up a cozy Eileen Fisher bomber jacket for my walks on the beach and the Gucci Princetown slippers.  I loved them at Nordstrom, but I am going to wear them around the house and make sure I love and need them.  Will reveal if I decide to keep. 


Vanana said:


> Yay!!! I missed seeing this bag!!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.



Dextersmom, you look Really good when you have your hair up!!! ❤❤❤ n your lovely rock my shoulder complements the whole look!


----------



## Kendie26

Raffaluv said:


> Vanana thank you sooo much!  I found them on 1st dibs brand new a few years ago!
> 
> Another chilly Chanel boot day!
> Thanks for letting me share ladies! (Excuse my ashy dry legs I was rushing to get into work this morning lol)


Omg these are SOOOOO cute & awesome...LOVE


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


Beautiful as always 
Shopping in the handbag department?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


Looking fabulous, love the skirt and bag of course!
Did you got anything??


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss Shiva today.
Wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Wow , you look great  ! More body shots please 
(Been busy & I’m just starting to update myself with the Chanel thread...)


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


I’ve always loved your foodies & Chanel pic ... it’s just the perfect diet


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel SF jumbo in ivory with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga booties.
> View attachment 3930624


I’m in love with this one! ... it’s 10 years old?


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva today.
> Wishing you all a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3932283


Very beautiful! And I really like your outfit as well!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and I did, my friend.   I picked up a cozy Eileen Fisher bomber jacket for my walks on the beach and the Gucci Princetown slippers.  I loved them at Nordstrom, but I am going to wear them around the house and make sure I love and need them.  Will reveal if I decide to keep.


Sounds awesome!!! I love the bomber jacket style which i have a few, found them to be very comfy and sporty!!! Did you pick your Princetown slippers with fur version or without? They are so cute and super cool!! Please do a reveal for us if you're keeping them!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Wow , you look great  ! More body shots please
> (Been busy & I’m just starting to update myself with the Chanel thread...)


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva today.
> Wishing you all a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3932283


Running out of words for how amazing you always look!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva today.
> Wishing you all a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3932283


You look beautiful and the scalloped detailing on your jacket is so feminine and gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Sounds awesome!!! I love the bomber jacket style which i have a few, found them to be very comfy and sporty!!! Did you pick your Princetown slippers with fur version or without? They are so cute and super cool!! Please do a reveal for us if you're keeping them!


Thanks, friend. I picked the ones without fur.  They are cool and the SA's were just gushing over them.  They seem comfy, but a little slippery on the bottom.  That will probably lessen with wear.  Do you have a version of them?


Arielgal said:


> Dextersmom, you look Really good when you have your hair up!!! ❤❤❤ n your lovely rock my shoulder complements the whole look!


Thank you, Arielgal.  You are very sweet. 



March786 said:


> Beautiful as always
> Shopping in the handbag department?


Thank you, March786.  I know, once a handbag addict.....



Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous, love the skirt and bag of course!
> Did you got anything??


Thank you, sweet Bibi.  I did pick up a casual/cozy bomber jacket and a pair of black/gold Gucci Princetown slippers. 



luvlux64 said:


> I’ve always loved your foodies & Chanel pic ... it’s just the perfect diet


Thank you so much , luvlux64.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva today.
> Wishing you all a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3932283


Stunning as always bibi


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks, friend. I picked the ones without fur.  They are cool and the SA's were just gushing over them.  They seem comfy, but a little slippery on the bottom.  That will probably lessen with wear.  Do you have a version of them?



No I don't own them unfortunately, but I've seen ppl are wearing them and really liking!


----------



## Law

My new wallet in action today. Mostly just wanted to show off how well my mani matches the sparkly caviar.



Sadly can’t take my Chanel purses to work as  They’re “too flashy” for my coworkers eyes and I just can’t be bothered with the comments


----------



## Asidi49

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


first time poster here and long time lurker haha Seeing this bag on you months ago inspired me to buy it. Such a beauty!


----------



## chanelchaf07

BagLadyT said:


> Hi friend! Go ahead and select the Chanel forum. Scroll towards the bottom of the page and select New Thread. From there you’ll title you’re thread and then you’ll write you're question in the main body box. Next you can upload you’re picture choosing from you’re phone’s photo library. I hope this helps.


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Asidi49 said:


> first time poster here and long time lurker haha Seeing this bag on you months ago inspired me to buy it. Such a beauty!


Oh, I'm so glad to hear that you scored this bag and thank you for your sweet comment. [emoji179] [emoji177] [emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MahoganyQT

Law said:


> My new wallet in action today. Mostly just wanted to show off how well my mani matches the sparkly caviar.
> View attachment 3932411
> 
> 
> Sadly can’t take my Chanel purses to work as  They’re “too flashy” for my coworkers eyes and I just can’t be bothered with the comments



Love the wallet and mani? What’s the name of your polish?


----------



## Law

MahoganyQT said:


> Love the wallet and mani? What’s the name of your polish?



Thank you so much . I’m not sure of the name I’m afraid as I got them done at a salon in London, they’re chrome gels, if that helps at all


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My new beige beauty taken for a Christmas parade


----------



## dotty8

My classic flap bag with SHW resting by my new pink Ferragamo bag with GHW  ... and my camellia wallet while I was deciding which one I should use that day.. excuse the mess


----------



## lilmissmeca

A little WOC and a little workout


----------



## redjellybean

Shopping with My new WOC , I m in love


----------



## bunnie159

...in my local beauty salon ))))


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


----------



## Alexa67

lilmissmeca said:


> Casual day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928242


Very very pretty bag. I absolutely like Chanel with a cool jeans outfit.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today w/ my grey ML Caviar CF ( it often looks blue cause of its undertones but it’s really grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929662
> View attachment 3929663


Under all your beautiful nice bags, this is gem let my heart jump. And with the black/grey pullover is a perfect combo. By the way this pullover is very pretty and I like the how nice and discrete they put the label.


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My new beige beauty taken for a Christmas parade


Super Duper PRETTY everything (earring twinsie)


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Under all your beautiful nice bags, this is gem let my heart jump. And with the black/grey pullover is a perfect combo. By the way this pullover is very pretty and I like the how nice and discrete they put the label.


Kind thanks Alexa! Gosh that top is SO old....older than you can imagine!And I’m also a fan of discrete label placements!


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> A little WOC and a little workout
> View attachment 3933462





redjellybean said:


> Shopping with My new WOC , I m in love


From 1 Woc fan (me) to 2 others...you BOTH look AMAZING & I love both of your WOCs!Great mods!


----------



## Doodles78

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


Great look!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Super Duper PRETTY everything (earring twinsie)


Hehe thanks a lot! Your compliment always cheers me up my twins!


----------



## Dextersmom

Doodles78 said:


> Great look!


Thank you.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


So classic and very beautiful!!! Totally LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My new beige beauty taken for a Christmas parade


You look lovely and I really adore your flap!!!


----------



## Auvina15

redjellybean said:


> Shopping with My new WOC , I m in love


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So classic and very beautiful!!! Totally LOVE!!!


Thank you, my beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.



Stunning 
 Loooooooove Your outfit, especially Chanel in my favourite colour


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


Another beautiful outfit! 
 Love all the colours  and the Princetowns look fabulous!


----------



## riquita

It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riquita

dotty8 said:


> My classic flap bag with SHW resting by my new pink Ferragamo bag with GHW  ... and my camellia wallet while I was deciding which one I should use that day.. excuse the mess [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933447
> View attachment 3933448


Love this! Ferragamo is the Italian Chanel! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

riquita said:


> It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934635
> View attachment 3934636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy Happy 12 year Anniversary!!  These pics are majorly beautiful!! Both ensembles are just TDF


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


 You are Killin’ It AGAIN my fashionista fabulous friend!!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


Love everything ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

riquita said:


> It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934635
> View attachment 3934636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy anniversary ❤️


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


Oh my gosh that kimono!!!  but really just love everything here!


----------



## BagLadyT

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


So pretty!!!!


----------



## martinka888

chicnfab said:


> Happy anniversary ❤️


looks pretty, happy anniv.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Alexa67 said:


> Very very pretty bag. I absolutely like Chanel with a cool jeans outfit.


I couldn’t agree more @Alexa67  I’m such a tomboy and I love a relaxed look. But the bag ups the ante.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> From 1 Woc fan (me) to 2 others...you BOTH look AMAZING & I love both of your WOCs!Great mods!


@Kendie26, I die for your light red WOC from Cruise! It almost made me come out of retirement! Lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

BagLadyT said:


> So pretty!!!!





March786 said:


> Stunning
> Loooooooove Your outfit, especially Chanel in my favourite colour





March786 said:


> Another beautiful outfit!
> Love all the colours  and the Princetowns look fabulous!





Kendie26 said:


> You are Killin’ It AGAIN my fashionista fabulous friend!!





chicnfab said:


> Love everything ❤️❤️❤️





Vanana said:


> Oh my gosh that kimono!!!  but really just love everything here!


You are all very kind!!  Thank you!


----------



## riquita

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Happy 12 year Anniversary!! [emoji813] These pics are majorly beautiful!! Both ensembles are just TDF


Thank you Kendie26!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riquita

chicnfab said:


> Happy anniversary [emoji173]️


Thank you chicnfab!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riquita

martinka888 said:


> looks pretty, happy anniv.


Thank you martinka888!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> You look lovely and I really adore your flap!!!


Thanks dear! Yeah it is so gorgeous in this combination! Beige Claire + ghw! Blessed week!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful! And I really like your outfit as well!!!


@Auvina15 Aww thank you so much, you're so sweet! 


Kendie26 said:


> Running out of words for how amazing you always look!!!


@Kendie26  Thank you very much for your sweet compliment! 


Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful and the scalloped detailing on your jacket is so feminine and gorgeous on you!!


@Dextersmom Thank you so much!  


March786 said:


> Stunning as always bibi


Aww thank you my dear!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


So perfect everything together! Love it all! And you look so chic! 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


Other look but totally stunning! Your new purchases are beautiful and gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934635
> View attachment 3934636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy belated anniversary!!
All Chanel pieces are beautiful! I can imagine you looked stunning!


----------



## Tuned83

On our way to check out the sales. New mini in action with my one and only LV which I actually really love.


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3935076
> 
> On our way to check out the sales. New mini in action with my one and only LV which I actually really love.


Love your mini!
Happy sale haunting.


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> @Kendie26, I die for your light red WOC from Cruise! It almost made me come out of retirement! Lol.


Oh yes, you would look SUPER FAB w/ that red!! Perhaps you will bite the bullet & go for it


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3935076
> 
> On our way to check out the sales. New mini in action with my one and only LV which I actually really love.


Adore this mini more than words can express....such a beautiful bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So perfect everything together! Love it all! And you look so chic!
> 
> Other look but totally stunning! Your new purchases are beautiful and gorgeous on you!!


Thank you so much, Bibi!!  You are very kind!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WOC and debuting two new acquisitions; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.


Yayyyyy.. you decided to keep those fantastic Gucci!! Excellent choice and they look so perfect on you!!! Congratulations, my friend! 
Very beautiful woc And I love your new kimono too... such a piece of art....


----------



## Auvina15

riquita said:


> It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934635
> View attachment 3934636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 So gorgeous and very classic... I just love all these items!!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## riquita

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy belated anniversary!!
> All Chanel pieces are beautiful! I can imagine you looked stunning!


That's so sweet Bibi25260! Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riquita

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous and very classic... I just love all these items!!! Happy Anniversary!


Thank you Auvina15!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy.. you decided to keep those fantastic Gucci!! Excellent choice and they look so perfect on you!!! Congratulations, my friend!
> Very beautiful woc And I love your new kimono too... such a piece of art....


Thank you, my lovely, kind, sweet friend Auvina!!


----------



## Tuned83

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your mini!
> Happy sale haunting.


Thanks a lot. Loving the mini tooXx


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> Adore this mini more than words can express....such a beautiful bag


Aww thanks my dear  Xx


----------



## gracekelly

Blue python with ruthenium Coco handle


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Blue python with ruthenium Coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935410


And the gorgeous jacket!!!


----------



## Gnuj

riquita said:


> It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934635
> View attachment 3934636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happy anniversary! Love all the pieces.


----------



## Gnuj

gracekelly said:


> Blue python with ruthenium Coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935410


That jacket and the bag are stunning!!


----------



## CClovesbags

At work today


----------



## Dextersmom

Dark charcoal mini today.


----------



## handbags<3

Boy WoC today.. Perfect when you don’t want to add too much weight or bulk to your cold weather outfit.....


----------



## nuf

In a hurry to pick up the kids  I obviously love the o cases... Could you blame me?


----------



## deb68nc

Getting ready for the snow in the south!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My most recent purchase is this pair of earrings!


----------



## kuro#17

redjellybean said:


> My very first CHANEL, bought during Christmas . I am already thinking about the next one , maybe a WOC


so beautiful and luxurious! still so undecided which to go for.  My heart says lambskin but my sensible mind says caviar! anyone can advise ?Help?!


----------



## Dextersmom

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3936389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the snow in the south!!!


Lovely look.


----------



## Freckles1

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3936389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the snow in the south!!!



You look fantastic !


----------



## Freckles1

riquita said:


> It's a Chanel kind of Sunday. It's my 12 year wedding anniversary today. [emoji3] Brunch with Chanel sunglasses,  earrings, and brooch. Then tonight's dinner accessories are the Classic jumbo single flap and necklace. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934635
> View attachment 3934636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Happy Anniversary! You look fabulous!


----------



## More bags

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3927016
> 
> 
> It’s been a long day at work (yes I work weekend!) and finally got off earlier to bring my kids out. Coco mini baby blue python at play with my chanel sweater I got during the sale!


Whoa, stunning bag! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> Frigid cold day so needed some color as pick me up
> Neon yellow sweater with Cuba Rainbow brooch, and tweed reissue in 225 size with bronze hardware.
> View attachment 3926669


Fabulous OOTD, you look gorgeous. Your tweed Reissue is lovely!


----------



## Vanana

More bags said:


> Fabulous OOTD, you look gorgeous. Your tweed Reissue is lovely!


Thanks very sweet of you to say   that sure is one of my brightest shirts and you guys are making me think that I might need more neon-ish clothes!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes, you would look SUPER FAB w/ that red!! Perhaps you will bite the bullet & go for it


Haha! I see you’re just going to enable me


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> Haha! I see you’re just going to enable me


Who, me?! Well, just stating the obvious that you’d look amazing w/ that red because i see how perfection you Rock the WOC!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Who, me?! Well, just stating the obvious that you’d look amazing w/ that red because i see how perfection you Rock the WOC!


Aw shucks, thanks!  But I’m staying right here on ban island where I belong!


----------



## riquita

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Anniversary! You look fabulous!


Thank you Freckles1! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Dark charcoal mini today.


Love it! And you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> In a hurry to pick up the kids  I obviously love the o cases... Could you blame me?


Of course not! They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it! And you look fabulous!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Dark charcoal mini today.


So lovely!!! Love that bag and your scarf is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

CClovesbags said:


> At work today
> View attachment 3936090


Just beautiful!!! Twinsies of most items here  the bag, the pouch, the lip-glow, but the key holder!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]


----------



## Bagventures

So gorgeous & elegant!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


Ahhh, this entire ensemble is so gorgeous @Kendie26 love it beyond words.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely!!! Love that bag and your scarf is so beautiful!!!


Thank you so much, Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


I hope you had a wonderful time with your Mom.  You are looking fabulous!! Your Reissue and brooch are perfection, my friend!


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


Beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


All so perfectly paired together!!  LOVE that brooch!!!  You look fabulous


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


Just....Perfect!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


 thank you for the photos!!! That brooch is honestly more stunning on the photos with you wearing it vs just shown on jacket. Everything about it! I hope you and Mom had a great outing!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> So gorgeous & elegant!





fally said:


> Ahhh, this entire ensemble is so gorgeous @Kendie26 love it beyond words.





Dextersmom said:


> I hope you had a wonderful time with your Mom.  You are looking fabulous!! Your Reissue and brooch are perfection, my friend!





Doodles78 said:


> Beautiful!





love2learn said:


> All so perfectly paired together!!  LOVE that brooch!!!  You look fabulous





luvlux64 said:


> Just....Perfect!





Vanana said:


> thank you for the photos!!! That brooch is honestly more stunning on the photos with you wearing it vs just shown on jacket. Everything about it! I hope you and Mom had a great outing!


My loveliest Chanel pals...I’m humbled by ALL of you & your continued kindness & support...thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


Hope you had a great time with your Mom.
You sure looked amazing, chic and elegant!


----------



## Venessa84

Taken after some snow in the north. It’s been so cold...


----------



## FunBagz

Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## nuf

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


What a beautiful shade! I don't love the light beige colors of Chanel flaps but yours is amazing!


----------



## Auvina15

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Very beautiful flap!!! I really love its color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


Wow... gorgeous everything, Kendie!!! The brooch  is so so beautiful... and your reissue is one of your beauties, our Queen of reissues!!!


----------



## MahaM

Out with my New Chanel Mini Rectangular...


----------



## Sandra.AT

using my chanel sunglasses the first time (just in the car as it was so sunny today) even though it’s winter I love it [emoji7] also the case is great


----------



## Ramai

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Lovely colour!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

In the waiting room today with my 225.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

So happy it's the weekend!


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new earrings and chevron so black reissue 2.55 with burgundy interior - [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ All purchased at SF Boutique [emoji173]️


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red beauty!!





Kendie26 said:


> STUNNER alert!! WOW, what perfection this entire pic is my dearest....bigtime love sent your way!! You have me craving some yogurt now Per your other question/comment (when i said i have not yet seen the newest iridescent caviar/DM’s pic) ...I’ve been doing my darnest to stay away from looking at Chanel bags since my last purchase as i don’t want temptation





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow what a pop of color! This bag lights up the day!





chicnfab said:


> Stunning ❤️❤️❤️





Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous and happy RED, love it!!!



Thank you all, my lovely Chanel friends! ❤❤❤ Been busy since start of school year so dropping in now n then only! Have a beautiful, wonderful weekend ladies ⚘⚘⚘

@Bibi25260 , love your beautiful mod shot with your lovely scalloped jacket u posted a couple of days back! You look really good with your slim n lengthy limbs! 

@Auvina15 , hope your headaches stay far far away this year! 

@Kendie26 , how's the CC restraints coming along? I thought I read somewhere you just bought something ... think CC makes it hard by coming up w lovely goodies every now n then. 

@Dextersmom, read that u are eyeing a camera reissue, have you gotten one? so lovely n yet a bit different from the flaps you got in 2017 ❤

@chicnfab , miss your sunny smiles! Been busy n may miss some of your lovely in action shots! Hope Canada has warmed a bit now  n u dont have to clear up the pretty backyard


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Heavenly neutrals....you know I’m all over this...GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> In the waiting room today with my 225.


Magnificence at its best (plus the owner...you  )


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new earrings and chevron so black reissue 2.55 with burgundy interior - [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ All purchased at SF Boutique [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3939947
> 
> View attachment 3939948
> View attachment 3939950





Firstchanellv28 said:


> So happy it's the weekend!


Whoa, you gals are “killin’ it” in the best sense w/ your pretty mods!! Love all the pink @Firstchanellv28 and hope you are in love with your new chevron beauty @DutchGirl007 ...she is dreamy!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow... gorgeous everything, Kendie!!! The brooch  is so so beautiful... and your reissue is one of your beauties, our Queen of reissues!!!


Way too kind of you my Love...thank you! How are you these days?


----------



## Kendie26

Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Much more my cup of tea than beige. You always get the bags I want!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> In the waiting room today with my 225.


I forgot/didn’t realize you have this!!!


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So happy it's the weekend!


Hi pink lady!  I love  that mini coco in pink!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Oh I so love your reds!!!!! Especially in lamb! This is inspiring me to being my red lamb out (it’s been awhile due to weather!)  
Your red Chanel’s are  
Hope you had a nice sushi meal (now I crave it too  )


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh I so love your reds!!!!! Especially in lamb! This is inspiring me to being my red lamb out (it’s been awhile due to weather!)
> Your red Chanel’s are
> Hope you had a nice sushi meal (now I crave it too  )


Thank you darling ...YES, use YOUR red (weather should cooperate today)


----------



## aime7

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Your bag is stunning dear... love the whole warm look.


----------



## Livia1

Black Jumbo today


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I forgot/didn’t realize you have this!!!


I know, it is hard to keep track of everyone bags.  After my WOC's, this was my first classic. 


Kendie26 said:


> Magnificence at its best (plus the owner...you  )


Thank you, my friend. 



Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


I LOVE this red beauty of yours!!!


----------



## Steph5487

Using my new boy [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Thank you all, my lovely Chanel friends! ❤❤❤ Been busy since start of school year so dropping in now n then only! Have a beautiful, wonderful weekend ladies ⚘⚘⚘
> 
> @Bibi25260 , love your beautiful mod shot with your lovely scalloped jacket u posted a couple of days back! You look really good with your slim n lengthy limbs!
> 
> @Auvina15 , hope your headaches stay far far away this year!
> 
> @Kendie26 , how's the CC restraints coming along? I thought I read somewhere you just bought something ... think CC makes it hard by coming up w lovely goodies every now n then.
> 
> @Dextersmom, read that u are eyeing a camera reissue, have you gotten one? so lovely n yet a bit different from the flaps you got in 2017 ❤
> 
> @chicnfab , miss your sunny smiles! Been busy n may miss some of your lovely in action shots! Hope Canada has warmed a bit now  n u dont have to clear up the pretty backyard


Hi there Arielgal , I think I am going to pass on the lucky charms this season, unless I am awestruck when I see the camera bag in person.  I saw the charms on a few slg's the other day and while I like them and think they are very cute, I don't feel in love with them.  I am going to add the Gabrielle Clutch With Chain to my collection for Valentine's Day because I have fallen in love with the all black version; I love the mix of shw, ghw and rhw, love the red interior and the open center pouch for your phone, as well it is so lightweight and the crumpled calfskin is gorgeous.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out and about with jumbo, Gucci boots and BCBG outfit yesterday. Have a fabulous weekend ladies and gents!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Livia1 said:


> Black Jumbo today
> 
> View attachment 3940238


Picture perfect! 2 of my faves - Chanel and bubblies ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Ooooh! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ this bag! Is it from 17B? I kicked myself for passing this bag


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out with Mom... been a while since this baby got out & my new-to-me Dubai brooch[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938026
> View attachment 3938027
> View attachment 3938028


Perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with jumbo, Gucci boots and BCBG outfit yesterday. Have a fabulous weekend ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3940419


BAM! SHAZAM! THAT is how it’s done! You go fierce girl I adore BCBG


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Using my new boy [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940299


Yummy! So glad you got this brown!! I’m kind of jealous but thrilled for you! Great pic


----------



## msPing

My black caviar old medium boy and the green iridescent caviar cardholder, it’s perfect


----------



## Livia1

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Picture perfect! 2 of my faves - Chanel and bubblies ❤️




Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Thank you all, my lovely Chanel friends! ❤❤❤ Been busy since start of school year so dropping in now n then only! Have a beautiful, wonderful weekend ladies ⚘⚘⚘
> 
> @Auvina15 , hope your headaches stay far far away this year!


So sweet of you.... still remember about my dame headaches!!! Thank you, my dear Arielgal!! I'm still dealing with them 2-3 times/month , which has been already better than the past! Hoping you have a wonderful year filling with lots of reveals!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Way too kind of you my Love...thank you! How are you these days?


I'm doing great, my dearest Kendie! Always have been busy with work, kids.... but still taking time to admire your purses, our dear DM's and other lovely tpfer's reveals!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Love your red beauty and I love sushi too!!!
This red shade is sooo gorgeous and wearable! I got my bright red chevron mini last summer, I have only wore it once on 4th of July even though I really love it!!! I always end up with black or blue navy bags for some reasons! 
Have a wonderful weekend, lovely K.!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Brunch wedding with my classic flap


----------



## Doodles78

FunBagz said:


> Brunch wedding with my classic flap
> 
> View attachment 3940536


So lovely


----------



## Auvina15

Livia1 said:


> Black Jumbo today
> 
> View attachment 3940238


GORGEOUSNESS!!!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Yummy! So glad you got this brown!! I’m kind of jealous but thrilled for you! Great pic



Thank you dear Kendie! I was so torn between the two colors. But I have been searching for that beige!


----------



## Livia1

Auvina15 said:


> GORGEOUSNESS!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> In the waiting room today with my 225.


Nothing can beat a luxurious puffy reissue!!! It's my all time favorite of yours!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new earrings and chevron so black reissue 2.55 with burgundy interior - [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ All purchased at SF Boutique [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3939947
> 
> View attachment 3939948
> View attachment 3939950


Absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Nothing can beat a luxurious puffy reissue!!! It's my all time favorite of yours!!!


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with jumbo, Gucci boots and BCBG outfit yesterday. Have a fabulous weekend ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3940419


Hey I don’t have too many twins on this jumbo!! Love your dress too


----------



## Vanana

Dripping chanel today 

Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Arielgal , I think I am going to pass on the lucky charms this season, unless I am awestruck when I see the camera bag in person.  I saw the charms on a few slg's the other day and while I like them and think they are very cute, I don't feel in love with them.  I am going to add the Gabrielle Clutch With Chain to my collection for Valentine's Day because I have fallen in love with the all black version; I love the mix of shw, ghw and rhw, love the red interior and the open center pouch for your phone, as well it is so lightweight and the crumpled calfskin is gorgeous.



Hi lovely Dextersmom, YES! Agree w u that it is better to pass unless u really really like the piece. 

The Gabrielle Clutch w chain is a really functional piece n it is quite uncommon! You must be thrilled that you are picking it up just before Valentine's!  It's perfect for drinks n dinner dates! 

Expecting lots of pretty mod shots when it arrives ❤❤❤ cos there is so much fun u can have with the chains!


----------



## lily888

Yesterday coffee run with WOC and today out shopping with my Boy.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, you gals are “killin’ it” in the best sense w/ your pretty mods!! Love all the pink @Firstchanellv28 and hope you are in love with your new chevron beauty @DutchGirl007 ...she is dreamy!


Aww thanks lovely @Kendie26 have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Hi pink lady!  I love  that mini coco in pink!


Hehe hi stylish lady!  Aww thanks dear..I love it too..it's the small size looks kinda mini here. Hv a wonderful weekend!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Yes boots! Yes red lambskin! Yes everything!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675



I absolutely love your whole look!


----------



## nicole0612

Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.


----------



## MahaM

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with jumbo, Gucci boots and BCBG outfit yesterday. Have a fabulous weekend ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3940419


Great look!
And I love your bag. What color is it ?


----------



## MahaM

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.
> View attachment 3940885
> 
> View attachment 3940886
> 
> View attachment 3940887


I really love the jacket . ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

MahaM said:


> I really love the jacket . [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Hehe hi stylish lady!  Aww thanks dear..I love it too..it's the small size looks kinda mini here. Hv a wonderful weekend!


Oh you are so lucky!!! I loved the color and wanted it in small (preferred look of mini but can’t fit my stuff without stacking carefully and it got annoying) but my area didn’t have that pink in small!! Love it!


----------



## Vanana

lilmissmeca said:


> Yes boots! Yes red lambskin! Yes everything!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> I absolutely love your whole look!


Thank you! And you know I love your ensembles  So much chanel so little time


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Brunch wedding with my classic flap
> 
> View attachment 3940536


SENSATIONAL, WOW


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Super stylin head to toe, as always!! LOVE it ALLeyes bulging out of my head


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.
> View attachment 3940885
> 
> View attachment 3940886
> 
> View attachment 3940887


Oh yeah, work it girlfriend!! Why did I NOT know you have this stunning bronze reissue??AMAZING. You make Chanel & Karl PROUD!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Brunch wedding with my classic flap
> 
> View attachment 3940536


Always love a classic flap but wowie on that sensational dress, and I envy how even more spectacular you made it look!


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.
> View attachment 3940885
> 
> View attachment 3940886
> 
> View attachment 3940887


Oh Nicole I envy your chanel jackets!!! This one even has quilting in its texture it appears?  and my gosh is that a mademoiselle lock on the boot? I can’t even!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Super stylin head to toe, as always!! LOVE it ALLeyes bulging out of my head


Thank you kendie  started with the jacket and the boots and the rest just sort of happened


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

MahaM said:


> Great look!
> And I love your bag. What color is it ?


Thank you! 
Dark silver


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Love the look, esp your red bag! What did you pickup?


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love the look, esp your red bag! What did you pickup?


Just a pair of earrings from spring  possibly something else may arrive also so would post stuff together when they are here. Though if I must be honest my most anticipated item comes in March/April... can’t wait!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.
> View attachment 3940885
> 
> View attachment 3940886
> 
> View attachment 3940887





Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


nicole and Vanana......WOW!! Double trouble!  You both look amazing in your Chanel ensembles.


----------



## Steph5487

Out and about with my jumbo!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3941250


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> nicole and Vanana......WOW!! Double trouble!  You both look amazing in your Chanel ensembles.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Black caviar ML w/SHW today for quick grocery run


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Love love love
You look fabulous


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yeah, work it girlfriend!! Why did I NOT know you have this stunning bronze reissue??AMAZING. You make Chanel & Karl PROUD!





Vanana said:


> Oh Nicole I envy your chanel jackets!!! This one even has quilting in its texture it appears?  and my gosh is that a mademoiselle lock on the boot? I can’t even!!!!!



Thank you ladies! 
Kendie you are so sweet! Yes, I totally love my 226! I want to add more of this size, it is so useful!
Vanana you have added some gorgeous jackets this year! I love your outfit combos. Yes, the jacket has quilting and the boots have Mademoiselle hardware; I like that they go with the bag but most people would not recognize them as Chanel


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Black caviar ML w/SHW today for quick grocery run
> View attachment 3941363



So cute!!
Is the multicolored sleeve a sweater or armwarmers?


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Love love love
> You look fabulous


Thank you shopping buddy


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> So cute!!
> Is the multicolored sleeve a sweater or armwarmers?


It’s part of my shirt sleeve . I can never resist clothing with interesting details on neckline, collar, sleeves or bottom trim of shirts so I can play with them.  I got this in 2 colors and often wear them with a casual 3 from sleeve black suit jacket


----------



## deb68nc

Well, i sold my mini flap and got a small classic flap with the chain lengthened from leather surgeons. I’m very pleased to have the extra space and length of a crossbody...


----------



## luvlux64

CC in action ... Went out today....


... for some lunch buffet.... 


Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


----------



## love2learn

I always forget to take pics when out and about, but I remembered for once when I just kept staring at my gorgeous Reissue at a Mexican food restaurant[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.   And another one in a different chair[emoji16]


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> CC in action ... Went out today....
> View attachment 3941635
> 
> ... for some lunch buffet....
> View attachment 3941634
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


That lunch looked awesome and Of course the boots  so jelly of the escarole and bread


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> It’s part of my shirt sleeve . I can never resist clothing with interesting details on neckline, collar, sleeves or bottom trim of shirts so I can play with them.  I got this in 2 colors and often wear them with a casual 3 from sleeve black suit jacket
> View attachment 3941610



Love those details on the sleeve.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dinner with the fam and mini


----------



## love2learn

msPing said:


> My black caviar old medium boy and the green iridescent caviar cardholder, it’s perfect



They look perfect together!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Brunch wedding with my classic flap
> 
> View attachment 3940536



Love your dress!!! Of course love your CF too, but your dress is stunning!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675



Stunning as always[emoji4].  Hope you had a successful Chanel shopping trip[emoji16]


----------



## love2learn

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.
> View attachment 3940885
> 
> View attachment 3940886
> 
> View attachment 3940887



Beautiful look!!!  Your reissue is gorgeous!!!


----------



## topglamchic

Just out and about


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


In love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


So gorgeous ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Thank you all, my lovely Chanel friends! ❤❤❤ Been busy since start of school year so dropping in now n then only! Have a beautiful, wonderful weekend ladies ⚘⚘⚘
> 
> @Bibi25260 , love your beautiful mod shot with your lovely scalloped jacket u posted a couple of days back! You look really good with your slim n lengthy limbs!
> 
> @Auvina15 , hope your headaches stay far far away this year!
> 
> @Kendie26 , how's the CC restraints coming along? I thought I read somewhere you just bought something ... think CC makes it hard by coming up w lovely goodies every now n then.
> 
> @Dextersmom, read that u are eyeing a camera reissue, have you gotten one? so lovely n yet a bit different from the flaps you got in 2017 ❤
> 
> @chicnfab , miss your sunny smiles! Been busy n may miss some of your lovely in action shots! Hope Canada has warmed a bit now  n u dont have to clear up the pretty backyard


 I haven’t post anything lately.. been busy too... this week it’s gonna be a little bit warm here❤️❤️❤️ Have a great day!!


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So happy it's the weekend!


Lovely


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> In the waiting room today with my 225.


Sooo gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Stunning as always[emoji4].  Hope you had a successful Chanel shopping trip[emoji16]


----------



## chicnfab

Sandra.AT said:


> using my chanel sunglasses the first time (just in the car as it was so sunny today) even though it’s winter I love it [emoji7] also the case is great
> View attachment 3939479


Both are gorgeous ❤️


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with the fam and mini
> View attachment 3941674


That look soooo festive I am happy just looking at it!


----------



## chicnfab

From Church and then mall with my mini!

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Sooo gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


So gorgeous! Such a fun mini and missed your photos


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


So lovely, chicnfab and it is great to see you.


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all



Love this iridescent mini! So pretty . Hope you enjoyed ur shopping at the mall.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Oh you are so lucky!!! I loved the color and wanted it in small (preferred look of mini but can’t fit my stuff without stacking carefully and it got annoying) but my area didn’t have that pink in small!! Love it!


Aww! Thank you!  Yea I tried the mini it was too tiny barely fits anything but it's really cute and I'm in love with the look of it too! I was offered the black rtw with lizard handle but I wanted the pink in small so I waited for a week. You are so lucky too you have the mini in rosegold. My area only came in one piece and it's sold immediately!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


Fabulous!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Black Monday and I miss Christmas atmosphere badly


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3941632
> View attachment 3941633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i sold my mini flap and got a small classic flap with the chain lengthened from leather surgeons. I’m very pleased to have the extra space and length of a crossbody...


What a fantastic idea!! This looks perfect on you & I adore that top/blouse!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I always forget to take pics when out and about, but I remembered for once when I just kept staring at my gorgeous Reissue at a Mexican food restaurant[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   And another one in a different chair[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941663


Such a classic beauty, like you my friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


Way too fabulous for words!!! That mini is just STELLAR on you....love your entire outfit! Have missed you lately woman!


----------



## Jill N

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3941632
> View attachment 3941633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i sold my mini flap and got a small classic flap with the chain lengthened from leather surgeons. I’m very pleased to have the extra space and length of a crossbody...



Great idea. I’m having the problem finding the perfect size. I’m 5’8 and most bag are too short and don’t allow me to carry a lot. Do you mind me asking how much they charged you? Thanks


----------



## Doodles78

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3941632
> View attachment 3941633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i sold my mini flap and got a small classic flap with the chain lengthened from leather surgeons. I’m very pleased to have the extra space and length of a crossbody...


Great idea, looks very useful.
I just got a vintage flap in small and it’s now my favorite size! I’m obsessed w finding more small flaps!


----------



## Sandra.AT

chicnfab said:


> Both are gorgeous ❤️


thank you


----------



## deb68nc

Jill N said:


> Great idea. I’m having the problem finding the perfect size. I’m 5’8 and most bag are too short and don’t allow me to carry a lot. Do you mind me asking how much they charged you? Thanks


Hi Jill, leather surgeons charge $185 and it looks exactly like the original strap. I love it i tried to see what the medium looked like tying a ribbon in the grommets it’s just too big crossbody. The small is perfect


----------



## deb68nc

Kendie26 said:


> What a fantastic idea!! This looks perfect on you & I adore that top/blouse!


Thank you! I love it it’s going to be my daily bag for sure now that i can use it crossbody. It fits everything my medium does.


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Way too fabulous for words!!! That mini is just STELLAR on you....love your entire outfit! Have missed you lately woman!


Thanks my love! Now I know why mini gets so much love in here.. sooo cute and versatile... miss you too kind woman!


----------



## chicnfab

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Love this iridescent mini! So pretty . Hope you enjoyed ur shopping at the mall.


I really enjoyed it especially in with fam bam... thanks.. really enjoying the mini right now, sooo cute and functional... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely, chicnfab and it is great to see you.


Thanks my love!! As much as I wanted to see your beautiful pics sometimes I  just can’t do it.. but definitely will pop once in a while


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> So gorgeous! Such a fun mini and missed your photos


Thanks.. I know I know been mia just really busy.. I will try to pop more often.. I understand now why you love your minis so much.. it’s adorable and  at the same time functional..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy.


----------



## Christofle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.



Gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


I think the Trendy is soooooo incredible on you (i mean hey, everything is, but there’s something extra special i love about you & ms Trendy!)  Those shoes/color


----------



## nuf

My working table and my red mini.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


OoooooH what a lovely selection of colours and I love the trendy it’s stunning!


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


The shoes and the scarf is tdf!!! Soooo beautiful all together with your bag and accessories... love it so much❤️


----------



## chicnfab

nuf said:


> My working table and my red mini.


So beautiful indeed ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> The shoes and the scarf is tdf!!! Soooo beautiful all together with your bag and accessories... love it so much❤️





Christofle said:


> Gorgeous





Kendie26 said:


> I think the Trendy is soooooo incredible on you (i mean hey, everything is, but there’s something extra special i love about you & ms Trendy!)  Those shoes/color





March786 said:


> OoooooH what a lovely selection of colours and I love the trendy it’s stunning!


Thank you all for your lovely comments!!


----------



## Cilifene

Reissue 226 ....


----------



## Kapusiini

2.55 & Charms


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> That look soooo festive I am happy just looking at it!


Holidays decorations still up at this spot, I love it! I wanted another Xmas gift in Jan.


----------



## love2learn

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3941761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out and about[/QUOT
> Love that color


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


You do indeed look Chic And Fab!!  Love your iridescent purple mini with your cute vest!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Such a classic beauty, like you my friend!!


Thank you so much my sweet friend!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


You brought your gorgeous Trendy CC out today!!  Love seeing this beauty  While I waited for my Reissue to be packaged up (back in November), I noticed they had a Trendy CC in the gorgeous caramel/camel color  She was like "I can box that one up too if you'd like", "hahahaha......oh, not today" I replied.  We both laughed because it took me so long to finally decide on what i wanted (like months!!), and racing to get it before the price increase that month.  I just told her to let the money trees replinish and then we'll see what's next  So....., I love seeing yours to remind me of how stunning this bag is!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> You brought your gorgeous Trendy CC out today!!  Love seeing this beauty  While I waited for my Reissue to be packaged up (back in November), I noticed they had a Trendy CC in the gorgeous caramel/camel color  She was like "I can box that one up too if you'd like", "hahahaha......oh, not today" I replied.  We both laughed because it took me so long to finally decide on what i wanted (like months!!), and racing to get it before the price increase that month.  I just told her to let the money trees replinish and then we'll see what's next  So....., I love seeing yours to remind me of how stunning this bag is!!


Hi there love2learn!  Thank you and I know what you mean.  The day I bought my Trendy I was in the boutique to look at an iridescent Boy and was playing with the Boy when I noticed the Trendy on the shelf.  The Trendy is the bag that came home with me that day and I love it more every time I use her.


----------



## nicole0612

Kapusiini said:


> View attachment 3942799
> View attachment 3942800
> 
> 
> 2.55 & Charms



Gorgeous charms Reissue and I also love you coat. Very cute look!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Your outfit is so outstanding with the very best and gorgeous colors  that trendy cc is so on point for it!


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> You do indeed look Chic And Fab!!  Love your iridescent purple mini with your cute vest!!


Thanks my love! Indeed in love with this cutie ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Your outfit is so outstanding with the very best and gorgeous colors  that trendy cc is so on point for it!


Thank you so much, Vanana.


----------



## MahaM

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226 ....
> 
> View attachment 3942694


Lovely bag...


----------



## Cilifene

MahaM said:


> Lovely bag...



Thank you MahaM  

With black outfit - love cashmere cardigans this time of year


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Trying to stay warm in an oversized sweater with my dark beige/taupe M/L CF.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3939171


Oohh can't get over this color, it's beautiful and perfect with your cozy sweater!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> In the waiting room today with my 225.


Such a classic beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Arielgal said:


> Thank you all, my lovely Chanel friends! ❤❤❤ Been busy since start of school year so dropping in now n then only! Have a beautiful, wonderful weekend ladies ⚘⚘⚘
> 
> @Bibi25260 , love your beautiful mod shot with your lovely scalloped jacket u posted a couple of days back! You look really good with your slim n lengthy limbs!


Aww thank you so much, you're too kind! I wish I have the same thoughts as you....but I don't.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


HOLY....  
WHY WHY? This BEAUTY needs more attention!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> Using my new boy [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940299


That color is stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with jumbo, Gucci boots and BCBG outfit yesterday. Have a fabulous weekend ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3940419


Beautiful bag, perfect with your stunning outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Brunch wedding with my classic flap
> 
> View attachment 3940536


Wow looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Oohhh what a cool outfit, so casual chic combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Vanana and her Chanel combo, Chanel jacket, bronze 226 Reissue, Reissue boots.
> View attachment 3940885
> 
> View attachment 3940886
> 
> View attachment 3940887


Wow just stunning!
Haven't seen this boots, are they new or from a older collection?


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> CC in action ... Went out today....
> View attachment 3941635
> 
> ... for some lunch buffet....
> View attachment 3941634
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


All looking yummy!
Twins on the  booties!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> I always forget to take pics when out and about, but I remembered for once when I just kept staring at my gorgeous Reissue at a Mexican food restaurant[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   And another one in a different chair[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941663


It's beyond gorgeous, it's beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> From Church and then mall with my mini!
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️ Miss you all


Beautiful mini, you look fabulous!
Missed you too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Beaitiful! Love seeing your mods and how you mix colors so perfect!!


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> My working table and my red mini.


Don't let your eyes off that beautiful red mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kapusiini said:


> View attachment 3942799
> View attachment 3942800
> 
> 
> 2.55 & Charms


Gorgeous bag and charms, perfect with your lovely jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Close up of the tie


----------



## Kapusiini

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag and charms, perfect with your lovely jacket!



Thanks! Nice to hear ) Usually wear it for evening with a black dress but I probably should start wearing it more!


----------



## MahaM

Cilifene said:


> Thank you MahaM
> 
> With black outfit - love cashmere cardigans this time of year
> 
> View attachment 3943156


 
Really falling for the reissue .❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361





Bibi25260 said:


> Such a classic beauty!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Beaitiful! Love seeing your mods and how you mix colors so perfect!!


Thank you for the love, Bibi and YOU are looking so fine today, my friend!!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361


Loooooooove it, always looking fabulous


----------



## essiedub

Vanana said:


> At restaurant with Family listening to festive holiday music, watching the boys play around and stuffing their dirty little faces  while I get to enjoy a cup of hot tea after lunch
> 
> this is shaping up to be a good day
> 
> Wearing the velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware for the first time, thanks for recent reminder from @Kendie26
> 
> I  this color’s ability to transition with cool casual or dressed up look (color looks regal to me). Pairing with similar color cashmere crew neck that I recently bought (went nutso with cashmere purchases recently since I’ve bought a few at home care products that I love to maintain them vs ruined and hassle from sending them out)
> 
> My perfect first velvet chanel. Very glad I took the plunge and will keep eyes out for future delicious colors
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3914911
> View attachment 3914913



Love this *vanana*! So lovely. I love the fabric flaps!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful mini, you look fabulous!
> Missed you too!


Thank you my beautiful bibi!!! ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shophiaholic

Taking my vintage maxi jumbo xl out for a meeting!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> HOLY....
> WHY WHY? This BEAUTY needs more attention!!


 kindest thanks dearest Bibi!! I should use red more, for sure


----------



## Cilifene

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with jumbo, Gucci boots and BCBG outfit yesterday. Have a fabulous weekend ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3940419



Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilifene

shophiaholic said:


> Taking my vintage maxi jumbo xl out for a meeting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943685



Love the all black and you necklace... beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361


You are just way too fabulous for words....look at that coolest tie ever!!! That flap is 1 of my top faves of yours...so unique!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️





shophiaholic said:


> Taking my vintage maxi jumbo xl out for a meeting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943685


 WOW , you 2 lovely gals are killin’ it looking SO DANG AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361


That’s so cute of you! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> WOW , you 2 lovely gals are killin’ it looking SO DANG AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Wearing my blue iridescent cardholder today [emoji813]️


----------



## Cilifene

chicnfab said:


> Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️



Everything yellow is so well together - beautiful


----------



## chicnfab

Cilifene said:


> Everything yellow is so well together - beautiful


 actually it’s camel colour.. but I think they are close.. thank you so much ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

MademoiselleXO said:


> Wearing my blue iridescent cardholder today [emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 3943750


The colour is so rich...


----------



## Cilifene

chicnfab said:


> actually it’s camel colour.. but I think they are close.. thank you so much ❤️❤️❤️



Ok, Shines yellow in the sun


----------



## chicnfab

Cilifene said:


> Ok, Shines yellow in the sun


----------



## Alexa67

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361


Again such a great and Cool look.


----------



## Alexa67

After work.... thought I should take a quick pic for all good old GST lover. Beige/black is one of my favorite color combinations.
With you als a perfect day.


----------



## deb68nc

I’m so in love with my small flap with the chain lengthened!! It’s become my favorite everyday bag!!!


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new (to me) vintage flap


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Hello lovely!! You and your Boy look fabulous!


----------



## love2learn

Cilifene said:


> Thank you MahaM
> 
> With black outfit - love cashmere cardigans this time of year
> 
> View attachment 3943156


Love your Reissue and how well your pearl necklace goes with your whole outfit!!  Very nice!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> It's beyond gorgeous, it's beautiful!!


Thank you so much Bibi


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361


Wow!!  So chic and so cool!!  Love this look !!


----------



## Gladification

My trendy cc out and about!


----------



## love2learn

chicnfab said:


> Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Well you look so bright and beautiful and your navy boy is the perfect piece and color to make the outfit perfect!!!  it does look a wee bit cold though


----------



## love2learn

MademoiselleXO said:


> Wearing my blue iridescent cardholder today [emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 3943750


Love this color!!


----------



## love2learn

Gladification said:


> My trendy cc out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944052


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Oohhh what a cool outfit, so casual chic combo!


Thank you so much bibi  hope you’ve been well!


----------



## love2learn

Alexa67 said:


> After work.... thought I should take a quick pic for all good old GST lover. Beige/black is one of my favorite color combinations.
> With you als a perfect day.
> 
> View attachment 3943863


Perfect color combo!!  Love that coat!!


----------



## Vanana

essiedub said:


> Love this *vanana*! So lovely. I love the fabric flaps!


Thank you!!! I have been waiting for the right one to come along since seeing a gorgeous velvet boy and it was game over when I saw this


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361


Your coolness level was high to begin with but now it’s off the charts!!


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


I don’t know how you do this but you continue to impress! Super love the sneakers and the jacket goes great with the cool boy!


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3943950
> View attachment 3943949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so in love with my small flap with the chain lengthened!! It’s become my favorite everyday bag!!!


Maybe chanel can take a hint on chain length improvement!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> After work.... thought I should take a quick pic for all good old GST lover. Beige/black is one of my favorite color combinations.
> With you als a perfect day.
> 
> View attachment 3943863


Gorgeous combo indeed!!


----------



## deb68nc

Vanana said:


> Maybe chanel can take a hint on chain length improvement!


They’d make a heck of a lot more money....


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> They’d make a heck of a lot more money....


That suit leather surgeon juuuust fine I bet


----------



## nicole0612

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow just stunning!
> Haven't seen this boots, are they new or from a older collection?



Thank you  They are from a previous collection, but wearing them more with the ankle boot trend.


----------



## nicole0612

Bibi25260 said:


> Cuba flap today with Chanel tie which I forgot I have.... and had to search for it.
> 
> View attachment 3943361



This is such a cool look! You rock!


----------



## nicole0612

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3943950
> View attachment 3943949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so in love with my small flap with the chain lengthened!! It’s become my favorite everyday bag!!!



Small CF is the best ever! You and your bag are gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> That suit leather surgeon juuuust fine I bet



LOLOLOL so true!


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> I don’t know how you do this but you continue to impress! Super love the sneakers and the jacket goes great with the cool boy!


Thank you...so nice of you


----------



## chicnfab

love2learn said:


> Well you look so bright and beautiful and your navy boy is the perfect piece and color to make the outfit perfect!!!  it does look a wee bit cold though


It is.. but for us -10 deg C is nothing.. I have a think skin already ..  thank you my dearest friend ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> Hello lovely!! You and your Boy look fabulous!


Ohhh thank you my dearest dex ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> After work.... thought I should take a quick pic for all good old GST lover. Beige/black is one of my favorite color combinations.
> With you als a perfect day.
> 
> View attachment 3943863


Me too my dearest...beige & black can do no wrong! You look totally  perfect!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for the love, Bibi and YOU are looking so fine today, my friend!!





March786 said:


> Loooooooove it, always looking fabulous


My fellow Chanel lovers/friends, thank you so much for your sweet words as always!!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new (to me) vintage flap
> View attachment 3943977


Ooooo girl, look at YOU!!I always LOVE your mods/ensembles...your vintage beauty is exquisite!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> Today with my kiddo and boy bag in the playground...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


Wow another amazing pic of you with your gorgeous outfit!!


chicnfab said:


> That’s so cute of you! ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You are just way too fabulous for words....look at that coolest tie ever!!! That flap is 1 of my top faves of yours...so unique!



Thank you very much for your sweet compliment! 
I've been wearing a tie for years now and then so why not a Chanel tie right?


----------



## Bibi25260

Alexa67 said:


> Again such a great and Cool look.


Aww thank you so much! 


Alexa67 said:


> After work.... thought I should take a quick pic for all good old GST lover. Beige/black is one of my favorite color combinations.
> With you als a perfect day.
> 
> View attachment 3943863


Perfect color combo and tres chic!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!



This red number is TDF!    this is a cool red paired nicely w the dark ruthenium...while your WOC is a fiery warm Red! These two alone covers the spectrum of reds covered!!! If you ever think of decluttering,  think of me ..i will gladly buy it from u! N ur beige reissue! 

⚘⚘⚘ Have a nice day, lovely friend!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Wow!!  So chic and so cool!!  Love this look !!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Gladification said:


> My trendy cc out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944052


Gorgeous bag and color! Great pic.


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new (to me) vintage flap
> View attachment 3943977


It still looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much bibi  hope you’ve been well!


Thank you, doing well, a bit busy. Hope you're well also.


Vanana said:


> Your coolness level was high to begin with but now it’s off the charts!!


 
You're stressing me: don't know if I can maintain that level now..... 
Thank you for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

nicole0612 said:


> This is such a cool look! You rock!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> This red number is TDF!    this is a cool red paired nicely w the dark ruthenium...while your WOC is a fiery warm Red! These two alone covers the spectrum of reds covered!!! If you ever think of decluttering,  think of me ..i will gladly buy it from u! N ur beige reissue!
> 
> ⚘⚘⚘ Have a nice day, lovely friend!


Thank you miss sweetness!!i actually hope to use my new 18C red woc today. It may look “fiery warm” in pics but i personally don’t see it that way in real life...it does have some pink in it though.That color is impossible to describe & photograph Have a glorious day yourself sweetest friend!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Coffee date with my new Boy [emoji813]️[emoji85]


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675



This jacket is everybody's and my dream. Not to top. And with the boots a pretty nice stylebreak.  
By the way, how works your Camilla WOC for you? Since we spoke about WOC usage and you got yours I hope you had the possibility to try her.


----------



## Cilifene

MademoiselleXO said:


> Coffee date with my new Boy [emoji813]️[emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944515


Delicious everything ....


----------



## Steph5487

Headed out with my boy!


----------



## Steph5487

Headed out with my boy! Whoops it posted twice!


----------



## shophiaholic

Kendie26 said:


> WOW , you 2 lovely gals are killin’ it looking SO DANG AMAZING!!!!!



Thank you!!! XOXO


----------



## shophiaholic

Cilifene said:


> Love the all black and you necklace... beautiful



Thank you Cilifene! XOXO


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Vanana, you are rocking this outfit - absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Miss 14B Red lambskin has been in hiding WAY too long...out for sushi last night. Happy weekend Lovelies!


You had me at red lambskin - yours is stunning!


----------



## XCCX

Steph5487 said:


> Headed out with my boy! Whoops it posted twice!



Love the whole outfit!

Mine will arrive tomorrow, I can’t wait!


----------



## MarLie

Mini & me out to lunch


----------



## Cilifene

MarLie said:


> Mini & me out to lunch
> View attachment 3944684



So pretty in lamb! It is lamb right?


----------



## MarLie

Cilifene said:


> So pretty in lamb! It is lamb right?



Thank you[emoji4]. Yes its lamb


----------



## Kendie26

Took 2 pics trying to best capture color of my 18C “light red” lamb WOC ...for you @Arielgal !
My NM SA & i both see some pink in it...we carried it all throughout store to look at it under various lighting.
Pardon my wrinkles in my top! I was lazy


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo girl, look at YOU!!I always LOVE your mods/ensembles...your vintage beauty is exquisite!


Aww thanks darling. You always say the sweetest things!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> It still looks gorgeous!


Thank you Bibi  Yes it’s in unbelievably good condition. Must have been kept and unused.


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Took 2 pics trying to best capture color of my 18C “light red” lamb WOC ...for you @Arielgal !
> My NM SA & i both see some pink in it...we carried it all throughout store to look at it under various lighting.
> Pardon my wrinkles in my top! I was lazy



Gorgeous Kendie! I definitely see a little pink in the second picture! I am with you and prefer the more true red/ blue reds [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

More bags said:


> Vanana, you are rocking this outfit - absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much  appreciate it


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> Dripping chanel today
> 
> Chanel tweed jacket, camellia brooch, champagne gold and pearls camellia necklace, combat boots and red lambskin M/L.  Of course to go pick up new things at Chanel!
> View attachment 3940675


Totally missed this one... that’s absolutely stunning ootd with Chanel bag.. very tasteful and I’m  in love on each piece ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> Totally missed this one... that’s absolutely stunning ootd with Chanel bag.. very tasteful and I’m  in love on each piece ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you that’s too kind and sweet


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Took 2 pics trying to best capture color of my 18C “light red” lamb WOC ...for you @Arielgal !
> My NM SA & i both see some pink in it...we carried it all throughout store to look at it under various lighting.
> Pardon my wrinkles in my top! I was lazy


I never get tired of seeing this red   what kills me is how such a great red went so under our radar (but of course you found it  ) it’s like we all didn’t know that such a gorgeous shade existed until you posted yours! I do think it was confusing that season because the red on the red from the caviar that season looks like a different shade compared to lamb so it at least threw me off.


----------



## Fancyschmancey

luvlux64 said:


> Hosted a very casual Christmas Eve dinner with family & relatives... Just sharing my Chanel accessories . Thanks & have a great holiday week guys
> View attachment 3917109
> 
> View attachment 3917108


Omg! I love those thongs! Wow


----------



## Fancyschmancey

Vanana said:


> Perhaps subconsciously influenced by _certain_ ladies on this forum  I suddenly remembered that about 3 years ago I purchased a cake pop maker, brand new in my basement.
> 
> Decided that despite my disaster prone nature in the kitchen, and that we do have home insurance policy, I would kick off the year by making cake pops with my 2 boys. (Chocolate fudge cream cheese cake pops with dark chocolate coating and sprinkles)
> 
> Oh the boys sure were excited! ... for the first 15 minutes-> Once they realized that the part using the mixer where they get to push some buttons was over, they hide quickly and disappeared from sight
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, although the result still looks like the boys made them  I’m proud to say that the kitchen is still in one piece and no firefighters had to show up
> 
> I thought that despite the amateur level result, I’d have to share it with fellow Chanel cakepop bandits / ladies  @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Iamminda @Auvina15 to kick off this year!
> 
> Since my boys were MIA, I substituted them with my other favorite boys
> 
> I hope to make/find time to do fun but important simple “life” things like this in the new year. I sure ain’t getting any younger
> 
> Being it on 2018!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921836


Love that your cake pops match your amazing boy!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> This jacket is everybody's and my dream. Not to top. And with the boots a pretty nice stylebreak.
> By the way, how works your Camilla WOC for you? Since we spoke about WOC usage and you got yours I hope you had the possibility to try her.


Dear Alexa thank you for your compliment! I do love the jacket it is sooo easy to wear and style! It took a bit of caring (it had quite a bit of fuzz) but I think i now got it to a state that I am happy with (and hope it won’t get bad/worse again that it was a one time hey it back to good shape with care thing- we’ll see) .  It was at a great price that it was so worth it . Those combat boots are definitely one of my top chanel favorite purchases and can not wait to see another pair that I love to get at least a pair of back up in the future! 
I only took her out maybe 2 times.., the snap button closure and small capacity is limiting for even me (because I don’t like to take my cards out and use the slots and insist on using my card case) but I knew that when I bought it and intended this for travel, and I haven’t (and that’s a good thing  )


----------



## lilmissmeca

MademoiselleXO said:


> Coffee date with my new Boy [emoji813]️[emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944515


Gorgeous shot! Beautiful boy and accessories


----------



## Cilifene

Kendie26 said:


> Took 2 pics trying to best capture color of my 18C “light red” lamb WOC ...for you @Arielgal !
> My NM SA & i both see some pink in it...we carried it all throughout store to look at it under various lighting.
> Pardon my wrinkles in my top! I was lazy



It is beautiful! I definitely see pink


----------



## jenniferelaine

Iridescent Boy [emoji173]️ & ambient lighting leaving Phantom of the Opera!


----------



## Cilifene

My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ... 
Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...


----------



## Cilifene

jenniferelaine said:


> Iridescent Boy [emoji173]️ & ambient lighting leaving Phantom of the Opera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945484



Wow....


----------



## chicnfab

jenniferelaine said:


> Iridescent Boy [emoji173]️ & ambient lighting leaving Phantom of the Opera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945484


Ohh wow..❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Cilifene said:


> My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ...
> Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...
> 
> View attachment 3945487


Love the whole thing... I/we will never get tired of such a beautiful lady and bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

With cc eyelet flap today...

Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> With cc eyelet flap today...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


THAT smile kills me every time...warms my heart! You are gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Cilifene said:


> My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ...
> Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...
> 
> View attachment 3945487


Could NEVER tire of THE perfect bag (twinsie..i adore mine)You look fab & what gorgeous hair you have!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I never get tired of seeing this red   what kills me is how such a great red went so under our radar (but of course you found it  ) it’s like we all didn’t know that such a gorgeous shade existed until you posted yours! I do think it was confusing that season because the red on the red from the caviar that season looks like a different shade compared to lamb so it at least threw me off.


Thanks Love & I totally know what you mean....my 18C lamb does not seem to resemble the caviar version, unless computer screens/monitors make it look so different! In some lighting it comes a little close to my “dark pink” Boy zip wallet (which, BTW, when i bought that I said “isn’t this RED & not pink?” My SA just laughed & shook her head at some of chanels color naming.  Looking back at your last stunning mod & admiring your jacket & red beauty. You nail it EVERY TIME, EVERY DAY!


----------



## Cilifene

Kendie26 said:


> Could NEVER tire of THE perfect bag (twinsie..i adore mine)You look fab & what gorgeous hair you have!



Thank you Kendie-twinsie!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> THAT smile kills me every time...warms my heart! You are gorgeous


Thank you my dearest kendie


----------



## Cilifene

chicnfab said:


> Love the whole thing... I/we will never get tired of such a beautiful lady and bag ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you CNF! very kind of you 



Kendie26 said:


> THAT smile kills me every time...warms my heart! You are gorgeous


Agree!  That smile and the gorgeousness......


----------



## steffysstyle

With my favourite travel companion in Milan!


----------



## XCCX

Fresh from the box!

18P beige caviar old medium boy bag in action together with my 35 weeks baby bump!


----------



## nuf

steffysstyle said:


> With my favourite travel companion in Milan!
> 
> View attachment 3945859


You are so pretty!


----------



## steffysstyle

nuf said:


> You are so pretty!


Thank you! You are very kind!


----------



## chicnfab

Cilifene said:


> Thank you CNF! very kind of you
> 
> 
> Agree!  That smile and the gorgeousness......


Ohh thank you..


----------



## chicnfab

XCCX said:


> Fresh from the box!
> 
> 18P beige caviar old medium boy bag in action together with my 35 weeks baby bump!
> 
> View attachment 3945869
> View attachment 3945870


Congrats on the baby bump and the boy bag.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

steffysstyle said:


> With my favourite travel companion in Milan!
> 
> View attachment 3945859


Love the whole combination ❤️


----------



## steffysstyle

chicnfab said:


> Love the whole combination ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thank you..


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> With my favourite travel companion in Milan!
> 
> View attachment 3945859


 i can not imagine you being any more picture perfect than this...you are a magnificent vision steffy-ALWAYS! I need your cheekbones!!


----------



## Kendie26

XCCX said:


> Fresh from the box!
> 
> 18P beige caviar old medium boy bag in action together with my 35 weeks baby bump!
> 
> View attachment 3945869
> View attachment 3945870


Double YAY!! Awesome bag & VERY awesome belly!!!! Biggest Congrats


----------



## elena.vasquez

jenniferelaine said:


> Iridescent Boy [emoji173]️ & ambient lighting leaving Phantom of the Opera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945484


OMG... i just died


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> i can not imagine you being any more picture perfect than this...you are a magnificent vision steffy-ALWAYS! I need your cheekbones!!



Aww thank you so much Kendie, you are one of the nicest ladies ever!


----------



## Cilifene

XCCX said:


> Fresh from the box!
> 
> 18P beige caviar old medium boy bag in action together with my 35 weeks baby bump!
> 
> View attachment 3945869
> View attachment 3945870



Congratulations on both  beautiful Boy ...


----------



## Cilifene

steffysstyle said:


> With my favourite travel companion in Milan!
> 
> View attachment 3945859



Just gorgeous


----------



## MahaM

Cilifene said:


> My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ...
> Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...
> 
> View attachment 3945487


Enjoy your Lovely Chanel ...❤️


----------



## jenniferelaine

elena.vasquez said:


> OMG... i just died



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!

I’m so happy!



Kendie26 said:


> Double YAY!! Awesome bag & VERY awesome belly!!!! Biggest Congrats





Cilifene said:


> Congratulations on both  beautiful Boy ...


----------



## Panzanella

The mini is soooo impractical for work and actually I had planned to wear this new baby tomorrow for the first time... but I just couldn’t wait another day!


----------



## Vanana

My boy made it to the spelling bee contest. Didn’t win (way too nervous up there  ) but great experience since he’s quite shy. Super proud mom brought sapphire velvet reissue to support him


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> My boy made it to the spelling bee contest. Didn’t win (way too nervous up there  ) but great experience since he’s quite shy. Super proud mom brought sapphire velvet reissue to support him
> View attachment 3946242



Van this my dream bag!!! I got the Gucci version because my local didn’t have the chanel version ! I am so envious of your closet and would love to spend a day in there!


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> My boy made it to the spelling bee contest. Didn’t win (way too nervous up there  ) but great experience since he’s quite shy. Super proud mom brought sapphire velvet reissue to support him
> View attachment 3946242



It's the experierence which will be good for him! I bet he had a great time ..love this reissue, the colour is very elegant. ❤ I understand being a super-proud mum! I also brought my Chanel Trendy on her maiden trip for my boy's prize-giving in November!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> The mini is soooo impractical for work and actually I had planned to wear this new baby tomorrow for the first time... but I just couldn’t wait another day!
> View attachment 3946222


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> My boy made it to the spelling bee contest. Didn’t win (way too nervous up there  ) but great experience since he’s quite shy. Super proud mom brought sapphire velvet reissue to support him
> View attachment 3946242


Aw proud Mom rocking another totally glam bag....you know I’m crazy for this one!! Congrats to your sweet son for being brave on stage for the spelling bee....a great life experience!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Took 2 pics trying to best capture color of my 18C “light red” lamb WOC ...for you @Arielgal !
> My NM SA & i both see some pink in it...we carried it all throughout store to look at it under various lighting.
> Pardon my wrinkles in my top! I was lazy



❤❤❤ thank you Kendie! ❤❤❤ yesssss..the pinky is a lot more obvious on the shots esp daylight! This is a nice raspberry strawberry shade! Looks deceiving in yellow Chanel store lighting! Saw it in HK n it looked fiesty warm red. 

This is very feminine as compared to a femme fatale red. N very pretty..nice spring colour. ⚘⚘⚘ Its so fresh pretty n makes one happy to carry it around.

Next time, when flowers bloom in your beautiful garden, this WOC will make a pretty picture in your garden!


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> Van this my dream bag!!! I got the Gucci version because my local didn’t have the chanel version ! I am so envious of your closet and would love to spend a day in there!


Thank you so much!  I would love to see your Gucci bag it must be absolutely stunning and they are so very edgy as well that I think would be stunning in this color combo. How do you like to wear/style it? Hahaha styling exchange!!!


----------



## Milosmum0307

My maxi on the way to the office this morning.  (Clearly, I finally found a use for my son’s old burping cloths!). This bag represents two firsts in my collection - my first classic flap with gold hardware (I bought my Boy with pale gold hardware in 2016 and have always regretted it), and the first caviar of any kind.  I initially replaced my maxi after it was stolen with another lambskin bag with silver hardware, but I quickly realized how much my lifestyle has changed since having my son.  Outings to the playground, play dates, birthday parties and sticky toddler fingers are all bad news for delicate lamb.  Despite being anti-caviar my whole life, I finally decided it was time (at least for my everyday bag, which is how I use my maxi).  It was a great decision.  I never realized how much I actually baby my lambskin bags until I (and my toddler) started beating up this one!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


>


----------



## Vanana

Arielgal said:


> It's the experierence which will be good for him! I bet he had a great time ..love this reissue, the colour is very elegant. ❤ I understand being a super-proud mum! I also brought my Chanel Trendy on her maiden trip for my boy's prize-giving in November!


Hi arielgal   I absolute agree!!! They started with getting warmed up by spelling their name one by one and all I can think was “please don’t be so nervous that you spell your name wrong”  and then I look around and every parent is holding his or her breath when their child was saying their name 
He had a blast! I swear he walked taller


----------



## Ramai

Cilifene said:


> My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ...
> Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...
> 
> View attachment 3945487


Looks good

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much!  I would love to see your Gucci bag it must be absolutely stunning and they are so very edgy as well that I think would be stunning in this color combo. How do you like to wear/style it? Hahaha styling exchange!!!


I will definitely get some pictures for you!! I have one blouse that has the same bright blue in it (along with other colors) so I have worn it with that, with a black fur cape.  But I primarily wear it with neutrals because i want it to stand out! Whats your favorite way to wear your Chanel?? Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Aw proud Mom rocking another totally glam bag....you know I’m crazy for this one!! Congrats to your sweet son for being brave on stage for the spelling bee....a great life experience!


hahaha thanks Kendie that muscle emoticon cracked me up!!!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> The mini is soooo impractical for work and actually I had planned to wear this new baby tomorrow for the first time... but I just couldn’t wait another day!
> View attachment 3946222


This is so pretty! totally understand the lost of self control


----------



## FunBagz

Chanel CHAOS today! Usually I’m good about picking a bag and putting everything away, but had trouble deciding today....




Have a great weekend,TPFers!


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> I will definitely get some pictures for you!! I have one blouse that has the same bright blue in it (along with other colors) so I have worn it with that, with a black fur cape.  But I primarily wear it with neutrals because i want it to stand out! Whats your favorite way to wear your Chanel?? Can't wait to see more pictures!


I have this ivory shirt with embroidery on neckline and sleeves, plus blue jeAns with slight bell that I liked with this bag, also have some cute dresses (think anthropology/free people) that I meant to wear with this and boots but been too cold to try it out. Also have very chunky colorful knit scarfs that I though would be fun with this bag


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Hi All- I got my very first Chanel today. The lambskin chevron trendy CC wallet on chain in light grey with gold hardware. You can’t even see how beautiful it is in this pic but I love it. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## smiley13tree

My friend and I had a bag date and I tried out her new calfskin boy with RHW! Such a beautiful piece [emoji7]


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My fave work bag. Chanel Cerf Tote


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Aft a decade of never using my first ever jumbo in lambskin ghw I decided to take it out for a date.. but it only lasted for a moment before my toddler came over and demand to "hold handbag"!  Still a beautiful weekend tho!


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> This is so pretty! totally understand the lost of self control


Thank you Vanana


----------



## March786

Out with the jumbo for my besties 40th  [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Aft a decade of never using my first ever jumbo in lambskin ghw I decided to take it out for a date.. but it only lasted for a moment before my toddler came over and demand to "hold handbag"!  Still a beautiful weekend tho!


Looking great for your date! this is my first bag too and also rarely used because I later realize jumbos are just too big for me.  Still love it though. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Looking great for your date! this is my first bag too and also rarely used because I later realize jumbos are just too big for me.  Still love it though. Hope you had a great time!


Hehe thank you very much!!!  Wow we are bag twins with this combo!  They are still beautiful looking for me but I couldn't use it much coz it's quite heavy.. Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3947506
> 
> 
> My friend and I had a bag date and I tried out her new calfskin boy with RHW! Such a beautiful piece [emoji7]


I think you need to steal it from your friendas it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Aft a decade of never using my first ever jumbo in lambskin ghw I decided to take it out for a date.. but it only lasted for a moment before my toddler came over and demand to "hold handbag"!  Still a beautiful weekend tho!


Damn woman, you are a hottie!!!


----------



## Vanana

It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!) 

I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!)
> 
> I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.
> View attachment 3948612
> View attachment 3948613


I love pink and grey together.  You look so pretty and fresh and this brooch is such a special piece.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Saturday brunch [emoji813]️


----------



## sophiebed

Enjoying the weekend with my classic flap


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I love pink and grey together.  You look so pretty and fresh and this brooch is such a special piece.


Thank you DM!!!   I love gray with pink too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my new Gabrielle clutch with chain out to dinner tonight paired with my quilted calfskin ballet flats.


----------



## smiley13tree

Kendie26 said:


> I think you need to steal it from your friendas it looks perfect on you!



Haha too funny! Yes I couldn’t stop admiring it. [emoji38]


----------



## MahaM

Vanana said:


> It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!)
> 
> I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.
> View attachment 3948612
> View attachment 3948613



Love your jacket too!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Damn woman, you are a hottie!!!


Haha aww! What a compliment!  Thank you!!!  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!)
> 
> I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.
> View attachment 3948612
> View attachment 3948613


Love everything about you!!  They compliment one another perfectly!


----------



## Kapusiini

Shopping together with my beauty in Chanel Hamburg. Looking for Classic flap jumbo in black caviar with silver hardware or medium caviar with gold hardware. No luck.


----------



## Vanana

MahaM said:


> Love your jacket too!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love everything about you!!  They compliment one another perfectly!


Thanks! The warm weather gave the opportunity to wear the jacket and then once I  put that on I remembered I have this brooch! 

I had my eyes on the bow and arrow brooch but ended up choosing this one As I thought this would get more use


----------



## Vanana

Kapusiini said:


> View attachment 3948881
> View attachment 3948882
> 
> 
> Shopping together with my beauty in Chanel Hamburg. Looking for Classic flap jumbo in black caviar with silver hardware or medium caviar with gold hardware. No luck.


This is my favorite version of the lucky charms Bags  keep bringing it and I’m sure you’ll encounter the ones you are looking for soon


----------



## Flip88

Kapusiini said:


> View attachment 3948881
> View attachment 3948882
> 
> 
> Shopping together with my beauty in Chanel Hamburg. Looking for Classic flap jumbo in black caviar with silver hardware or medium caviar with gold hardware. No luck.


Gorgeous combo. Is the jacket mink? It's lovely.


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!)
> 
> I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.
> View attachment 3948612
> View attachment 3948613


Oooohhhhh love your outfit, looking fabulous as always
That brooch is sooooo special


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new Gabrielle clutch with chain out to dinner tonight paired with my quilted calfskin ballet flats.


Wow you look so stunning, as always, love that colour on you 
The Gabrielle clutch is just so cute and goes so well with your style


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!)
> 
> I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.
> View attachment 3948612
> View attachment 3948613


 I almost grabbed my Van twinsie pink mini for dinner out last night (so we were kind of in sync yesterday)but i changed at last minute & used my little “Evil one” (as you so aptly named it!!) mini 224 reissue. You are ALWAYS spot on with incredible coordination throughout your entire gorgeous figure


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhh love your outfit, looking fabulous as always
> That brooch is sooooo special


Thanks March  I dress up more during week days so like to go more casual fun/push the boundary a bit on the weekend


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I almost grabbed my Van twinsie pink mini for dinner out last night (so we were kind of in sync yesterday)but i changed at last minute & used my little “Evil one” (as you so aptly named it!!) mini 224 reissue. You are ALWAYS spot on with incredible coordination throughout your entire gorgeous figure


I actually started with the iridescent rose gold chevron mini but it was too bling and I switched to this one. I totally was thinking “I wonder if kendie has been wearing this bag haven’t seen her post this one recently would be funny if we post same bag on same day” 

So- almost!! 

Thank you for the compliment I do enjoy playing in my closet and coordinating outfits on the weekends. It’s so nice to be able to actually “enjoy” making decisions and stress free ones too  it’s refreshing to me and actually recharges me.


----------



## EmilyM111

Out with the boys ​


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new Gabrielle clutch with chain out to dinner tonight paired with my quilted calfskin ballet flats.


DM you always ace it in the most effortlessly elegant way!


----------



## louloulou89

My beloved mini!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> DM you always ace it in the most effortlessly elegant way!





March786 said:


> Wow you look so stunning, as always, love that colour on you
> The Gabrielle clutch is just so cute and goes so well with your style


Thank you both!! I am happy to have found the right Gabrielle for me.


----------



## Cilifene

Reissue in black and white company....


----------



## Vanana

Cilifene said:


> Reissue in black and white company....
> 
> View attachment 3949269


The bag is gorgeous no doubt but also love how you have fun with the brooch


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to the beach with my baby Gabby.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Out with le Boy [emoji5][emoji6]


----------



## luvlux64

Out to lunch with the family . Happy Sunday guys


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby Gabby.


Love  this! Super cute . Didn’t realize the Gabrielle CWC is this cute!  You look great DM


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Love  this! Super cute . Didn’t realize the Gabrielle CWC is this cute!  You look great DM


Thank you so much, luvlux64.  This little thing is so darling and I had fun with her on the beach today.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby Gabby.


That hat!!! 
Also extremely jealous you can be at the beach


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> That hat!!!
> Also extremely jealous you can be at the beach


Thank you, Vanana. I know, we are so lucky with our weather.  Wish I could send you some.  I adore my Eric Javits fedora sun hats.  I have three in different colors (from Nordstrom) and wear them everywhere when it is sunny out.


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> I have this ivory shirt with embroidery on neckline and sleeves, plus blue jeAns with slight bell that I liked with this bag, also have some cute dresses (think anthropology/free people) that I meant to wear with this and boots but been too cold to try it out. Also have very chunky colorful knit scarfs that I though would be fun with this bag



I love anthropologies clothes, so I’m sure they are cute. Plus would like fabulous with that bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Weekend with my reissue 226


----------



## ksuromax

On The Road tote, glazed calf


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Took 2 pics trying to best capture color of my 18C “light red” lamb WOC ...for you @Arielgal !
> My NM SA & i both see some pink in it...we carried it all throughout store to look at it under various lighting.
> Pardon my wrinkles in my top! I was lazy


Beautiful color and gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cilifene said:


> My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ...
> Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...
> 
> View attachment 3945487


So cool! And love your hair!


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> With cc eyelet flap today...
> 
> Have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


You look stunning! Hope you had a great day.
But that smile is priceless....


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> The mini is soooo impractical for work and actually I had planned to wear this new baby tomorrow for the first time... but I just couldn’t wait another day!
> View attachment 3946222


So classy!


----------



## Cilifene

Bibi25260 said:


> So cool! And love your hair!


Thank you Bibi 



Vanana said:


> The bag is gorgeous no doubt but also love how you have fun with the brooch


Thank you Vanana


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Out with the jumbo for my besties 40th  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947897


So chic!! 
Hope you had a great time at the birthday party.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> It’s a warm day so I was able to wear a thin cropped jacket with just my cashmere wrap around me.  Quick run to the mall and then Trader Joe’s (love Trader Joe’s!)
> 
> I am wearing calfskin chevron pink mini w/antique gold hardware, and the 18c Greece brooch today.
> View attachment 3948612
> View attachment 3948613


Such a cool outfit with the gorgeous bag! Love how the brooche looks like it's part of the jacket.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new Gabrielle clutch with chain out to dinner tonight paired with my quilted calfskin ballet flats.


Looking so stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cilifene said:


> Reissue in black and white company....
> 
> View attachment 3949269


Oh love this bag and outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby Gabby.


Love your entire outfit head to toe!!


----------



## Bibi25260

ksuromax said:


> On The Road tote, glazed calf


Gorgeous tote!


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Weekend with my reissue 226


You wear your reissue BEAUTIFULLY....so perfect on you. You are a gorgeous woman!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a cool outfit with the gorgeous bag! Love how the brooche looks like it's part of the jacket.


Thank you bibi!


----------



## Vanana

No meetings today so going casual with my burgundy perfect edge bag with ruthenium.
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> No meetings today so going casual with my burgundy perfect edge bag with ruthenium.
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3950174


You look stunning! Have a great day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire outfit head to toe!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking so stunning!


Thank you, Bibi!! Wishing you a peaceful week.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> No meetings today so going casual with my burgundy perfect edge bag with ruthenium.
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3950174


Looking fabulous!! Gorgeous bag to top it off!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> So classy!


Thank you dear Bibi


----------



## Cilifene

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh love this bag and outfit!


Thank you Bibi!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic!!
> Hope you had a great time at the birthday party.


Thankyou so much bibi 
We had a great evening! We went to a wonderful bar in london, where the waiters and waitresses are all professional theatre crew. We had live singing to all the Disney movies and local theatre productions! 
If your ever in London I would highly recommend it


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> No meetings today so going casual with my burgundy perfect edge bag with ruthenium.
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3950174


Beautiful Vanana, you look fabulous!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning! Have a great day!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Looking fabulous!! Gorgeous bag to top it off!


Thanks DM!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Beautiful Vanana, you look fabulous!


Thanks March! Very casual for once but need comfort today at work


----------



## Kendie26

Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color and gorgeous on you!!


Thank you sweetest dreamboat Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> No meetings today so going casual with my burgundy perfect edge bag with ruthenium.
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3950174


Oh La La at its best...dang girl!!! You are such a hottieOMG those boots-HELLO!!!


----------



## handbags<3

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420


Love that WoC and nail color!! looking great, Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420


You and your WOC are looking very pretty today, my sweet.  Hope you are having a beautiful day.


----------



## Kendie26

handbags:heart: said:


> Love that WoC and nail color!! looking great, Kendie!





Dextersmom said:


> You and your WOC are looking very pretty today, my sweet.  Hope you are having a beautiful day.


Kindest thanks to both of you Lovelies! The nail polish was a gift from a dear friend...it’s Burberry brand & color is called “Mink” in case you had an interest in finding it @handbags<3


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Oh La La at its best...dang girl!!! You are such a hottieOMG those boots-HELLO!!!


Hahahaha thanks for the enthusiasm  can sure use it today  

Appreciate the cheer up sweet kendie


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Not really Chanel in action but played with my brooches for this fun flatlay [emoji7][emoji182]


----------



## Panzanella

Tue is for Trendy!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Monday!  Groutfit and caviar dark silver with ruthenium hardware jumbo...


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420


Still looks brand spanking new!!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Monday!  Groutfit and caviar dark silver with ruthenium hardware jumbo...
> View attachment 3950890


Love everything - gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Plus bag of the day [emoji813]️


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kendie26 said:


> You wear your reissue BEAUTIFULLY....so perfect on you. You are a gorgeous woman!


You always have the sweetest words dearest @Kendie26  thank you for your kind compliment!!


----------



## ksuromax

On The Road tote today adorned with a twillie


----------



## lilmissmeca

ksuromax said:


> On The Road tote today adorned with a twillie


That tote is such a great size. And I’m loving the gloves


----------



## lilmissmeca

MademoiselleXO said:


> Not really Chanel in action but played with my brooches for this fun flatlay [emoji7][emoji182]
> View attachment 3950891


They’re all so lovely, but the pearl brooch is one of my all time favorites! Hopefully I’ll come across one sooner or later   Beautiful collection!


----------



## YBcozYnot

With a belated-birthday present!


----------



## ksuromax

lilmissmeca said:


> That tote is such a great size. And I’m loving the gloves


thank you


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> No meetings today so going casual with my burgundy perfect edge bag with ruthenium.
> Have a nice day everyone!
> View attachment 3950174



Yay!!  You’re wearing one of my favorites of your many beauties[emoji173]️.  Look amazing as always!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420



[emoji7][emoji7]love seeing this beauty!!  Beautiful choice for the day Kendie!!


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> Tue is for Trendy!
> View attachment 3950894



Think I’ve told you a few times how much I love seeing your Tendy CC!! Soooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

MademoiselleXO said:


> Plus bag of the day [emoji813]️
> View attachment 3950921



Beautiful picture!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Monday!  Groutfit and caviar dark silver with ruthenium hardware jumbo...
> View attachment 3950890



Beautiful picture!!  Love your whole outfit and your Jumbo just makes it even more beautiful!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Love everything - gorgeous outfit!!





love2learn said:


> Beautiful picture!!  Love your whole outfit and your Jumbo just makes it even more beautiful!



Thank you for the lovely compliments


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420


Wow, that’s another beautiful piece  in a stunning colour Kendie


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Monday!  Groutfit and caviar dark silver with ruthenium hardware jumbo...
> View attachment 3950890


Beautiful! You look great with your Chanel candy


----------



## March786

Panzanella said:


> Tue is for Trendy!
> View attachment 3950894


Wow, love this gorgeous style, and the colour is such a nice neutral!


----------



## March786

MademoiselleXO said:


> Not really Chanel in action but played with my brooches for this fun flatlay [emoji7][emoji182]
> View attachment 3950891


Omg omg omg! I’m in love! 
They’re all sooooooo beautiful, such a fabulous collection


----------



## XCCX

My shopping companion today..


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel brooch and jumbo out with me today


----------



## Milosmum0307

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Monday!  Groutfit and caviar dark silver with ruthenium hardware jumbo...
> View attachment 3950890


Beautiful!  I love ruthenium hardware.  It's been on my wishlist forever.


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Wow, that’s another beautiful piece  in a stunning colour Kendie





love2learn said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]love seeing this beauty!!  Beautiful choice for the day Kendie!!


Sweetest thanks to both of you darling friends!


----------



## Pinkie*

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting ready for a dinner party to ring in 2018  Happy New Year Chanelovers! Cheers! Hugs and Kisses ❤️
> View attachment 3921079


Love it


----------



## Pinkie*

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3951528
> 
> Chanel brooch and jumbo out with me today


Wow


----------



## Panzanella

love2learn said:


> Think I’ve told you a few times how much I love seeing your Tendy CC!! Soooooooo gorgeous!!


Awww, thank you darling


----------



## Panzanella

March786 said:


> Wow, love this gorgeous style, and the colour is such a nice neutral!


Thank you!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

March786 said:


> Beautiful! You look great with your Chanel candy





Milosmum0307 said:


> Beautiful!  I love ruthenium hardware.  It's been on my wishlist forever.





Pinkie* said:


> Love it



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Bags_4_life

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3951528
> 
> Chanel brooch and jumbo out with me today


“Gabrielle” Crossbody/shoulder style looks great on you! I just bought a new jumper dress last week, I might just give this look a try.


----------



## steffysstyle

Bags_4_life said:


> “Gabrielle” Crossbody/shoulder style looks great on you! I just bought a new jumper dress last week, I might just give this look a try.



Thank you! Please post on here if you do


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Thankyou so much bibi
> We had a great evening! We went to a wonderful bar in london, where the waiters and waitresses are all professional theatre crew. We had live singing to all the Disney movies and local theatre productions!
> If your ever in London I would highly recommend it


Oh that sounds like a lot of fun!
I was once in London but would love to go again.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420


Your WOC is stunning!  And love the sparkly top!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Tue is for Trendy!
> View attachment 3950894


Gorgeous bag with gorgeous dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Monday!  Groutfit and caviar dark silver with ruthenium hardware jumbo...
> View attachment 3950890


You look stunning! LOVE everything: bag, sweater and skirt/dress!! You make me want to wear such a dress...


----------



## Bibi25260

YBcozYnot said:


> With a belated-birthday present!


Wow that red is gorgeous!!


----------



## Steph5487

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3951528
> 
> Chanel brooch and jumbo out with me today


Love this look!


----------



## steffysstyle

Steph5487 said:


> Love this look!



Thank you


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3951528
> 
> Chanel brooch and jumbo out with me today


Such a lovely outfit, and chanel accessories!


----------



## Kendie26

I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Your WOC is stunning!  And love the sparkly top!


Thank you my sweetest! Sparkly top is basically a big heart design but it’s just a tee-shirt/casual


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627



Oh I am screaming alright — screaming in disbelief at how beautiful your Céline and CC accessories are, looking so lovely on your purse throne


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh I am screaming alright — screaming in disbelief at how beautiful your Céline and CC accessories are, looking so lovely on your purse throne


Tehehe yell at me my sweetest sista-friend!! One day maybe YOU will be sitting on that throne for a modshot!! If/when you ever come for a visit!Thanks kindly girlfriend


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Such a lovely outfit, and chanel accessories!



Thank you very much!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627



Looooooooove your collection kendie [emoji7]
That beautiful pop of Chanel colour is just adorable [emoji7]


----------



## Cilifene

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627



Beautiful pairing  is it a micro size?


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Looooooooove your collection kendie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That beautiful pop of Chanel colour is just adorable





Cilifene said:


> Beautiful pairing  is it a micro size?


Thanks kindly ladies!! 
Yes it is micro size Cilifene! (My fave Luggage size) Are you a Celine fan too?
Love your new avatar dear March!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly ladies!!
> Yes it is micro size Cilifene! (My fave Luggage size) Are you a Celine fan too?
> Love your new avatar dear March!


Awww thankyou kendie sharing the love for valentines


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627


Stunning pair sitting oh so pretty!!   You remind me that I need to take my fuchsia camellia WOC out to play soon.


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627


I'm not yelling in anger at you at all Kendie!  This is a gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627


Your card case just has such a gorgeous pop of color against your Celine  Such a pretty picture!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning! LOVE everything: bag, sweater and skirt/dress!! You make me want to wear such a dress...


Awh..thank you for the compliment, so sweet of you.


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag with gorgeous dress!


Awww thank you Bibi


----------



## Milosmum0307

My beloved patent jumbo out for a casual fish & chips lunch date.


----------



## Cilifene

Milosmum0307 said:


> My beloved patent jumbo out for a casual fish & chips lunch date.


GORGEOUS...


----------



## Cilifene

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly ladies!!
> Yes it is micro size Cilifene! (My fave Luggage size) Are you a Celine fan too?
> Love your new avatar dear March!



I've had a few Nanos   I did consider a Micro, and was this close to buying, when the B (avatar) came unexpected fastere than I ever dared dreaming of ..


----------



## BagLadyT

XCCX said:


> My shopping companion today..
> 
> View attachment 3951517



Ooh, what’s in the bag?!


----------



## Irene7899

Bringing small cuttie to cruise


----------



## XCCX

BagLadyT said:


> Ooh, what’s in the bag?!



These nude tributes


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning pair sitting oh so pretty!!   You remind me that I need to take my fuchsia camellia WOC out to play soon.





Venessa84 said:


> I'm not yelling in anger at you at all Kendie!  This is a gorgeous!!





love2learn said:


> Your card case just has such a gorgeous pop of color against your Celine  Such a pretty picture!


Kind thanks sweet friends & yes DM, get out that gorgeous fuchsia WOC


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627


Not yelling just admiring this picture! Such a perfect trio!


----------



## FunBagz

Was twinning with my friend last night and our WOCs.  My lamb boy and her caviar golden class.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627


That camellia cardholde just POPS!!! I wish my woc is in that color


----------



## Vanana

Milosmum0307 said:


> My beloved patent jumbo out for a casual fish & chips lunch date.


Patents are so hot in Black or red!!!


----------



## handbags<3

My jumbo just sitting there looking pretty, while I work hard....


----------



## BagLadyT

XCCX said:


> These nude tributes
> 
> View attachment 3953292



Niiiice!!!!


----------



## ddebartolo

I had to share my dog modeling my new 18C Iridescent caviar flap


----------



## XCCX

White, beige and gold..


----------



## Sandra.AT

ddebartolo said:


> I had to share my dog modeling my new 18C Iridescent caviar flap


such a great picture. your dog looks soooo cute and how he looks at you is so adorable


----------



## Vanana

handbags:heart: said:


> My jumbo just sitting there looking pretty, while I work hard....


Shoes are quite pretty too!


----------



## Kendie26

Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Not yelling just admiring this picture! Such a perfect trio!





Vanana said:


> That camellia cardholde just POPS!!! I wish my woc is in that color


Thank you sweetest  Chanel fashionistas!! The little fuchsia cardholder did kind of steal the limelight in that picPower to all things in the pink family


----------



## Kendie26

handbags:heart: said:


> My jumbo just sitting there looking pretty, while I work hard....


What a classy, chic & SEXY pic...awesome shoes/feet/legs too!!


----------



## Kendie26

ddebartolo said:


> I had to share my dog modeling my new 18C Iridescent caviar flap


 PRICELESS & PRECIOUS....what an uber sweet pooch!!


----------



## pvkatchung

@kat99 


kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:


Just wondering how tall you are (for reference).  I'm debating on whether to purchase a jumbo or not.


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Ohhhhhh gorgeous reissue!!!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ a beloved  WOC[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950420


Beautiful and it matches your nail polish.. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know Lovelies-yell at me[emoji23], it’s a Celine bag & not a Chanel bag today, but I always pair some Chanel ( fuchsia card case & camellia brooch) w/ my Celine’s. They are my 2 fave designers & go nicely together [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952627


I don’t mind.. both are gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

ddebartolo said:


> I had to share my dog modeling my new 18C Iridescent caviar flap


Sooo cute❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Oh kendie why you do that to me?! Your gorgeous lavender in action means I gotta wear my green one


----------



## jenian

Prenatal visit at the clinic with my medium flap and dh lv


----------



## handbags<3

Vanana said:


> Shoes are quite pretty too!


Thank you so much, Vanana!


----------



## handbags<3

Kendie26 said:


> What a classy, chic & SEXY pic...awesome shoes/feet/legs too!!



 Thank you, Kendie! You know exactly how to make someone feel better.


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958



Gorgeous dear Kendie! I love that brooch!!


----------



## love2learn

Milosmum0307 said:


> My beloved patent jumbo out for a casual fish & chips lunch date.


Such a beauty!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Was twinning with my friend last night and our WOCs.  My lamb boy and her caviar golden class.
> 
> View attachment 3953567


So much fun to have a friend who enjoys Chanel too!! Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

handbags:heart: said:


> My jumbo just sitting there looking pretty, while I work hard....


Beautiful picture!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Oh, that brooch!! So lovely.


----------



## love2learn

ddebartolo said:


> I had to share my dog modeling my new 18C Iridescent caviar flap


Your Brittany Spaniel is so precious!!!  Love your  CC flap, but your fur baby makes the picture extra beautiful


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> White, beige and gold..
> 
> View attachment 3953865
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953863


The color of your Boy is just so eye soothing beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Look at that beautiful Reissue and that ever so beautiful brooch!!!  Love all the different colors in the close up.


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!

I can’t stop looking at it 



love2learn said:


> The color of your Boy is just so eye soothing beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Gorgeous again today, my friend.  Your Reissue is perfect and I love your sparkly, iridescent CC.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


Looking beautiful DM.  Funny I have been wanting to try Peet’s golden latte (which is also made with turmeric) — how was it?


----------



## msPing

In love with this little cutie!!!
18P lucky charm o case ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful DM.  Funny I have been wanting to try Peet’s golden latte (which is also made with turmeric) — how was it?


Thanks, my friend! I loved the latte.....so much it may become a regular afternoon ritual.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


Hi DM! Love how you played up the accessories with this bag!  Pretty in pink


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


Your iridescent looks gorgeous with your cute outfit!!  Tumeric latte eh?  Don't quite know how that would taste, but with Tumeric's anti-inflammation properties it's suppose to have I hope it tasted extra delicious


----------



## love2learn

msPing said:


> In love with this little cutie!!!
> 18P lucky charm o case ❤️


Love this cutie!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Your iridescent looks gorgeous with your cute outfit!!  Tumeric latte eh?  Don't quite know how that would taste, but with Tumeric's anti-inflammation properties it's suppose to have I hope it tasted extra delicious


Thank you, love2learn.  This was my first one and I'm sure there are different versions.  Mine had no coffee in it, though they asked if I wanted to add a shot of espresso.  I may try that another time.  This one was made with almond milk (so dairy free), honey, vanilla, cardamon, ginger and tumeric.  Seriously, it was creamy and delicious. 


Vanana said:


> Hi DM! Love how you played up the accessories with this bag!  Pretty in pink


Thank you, Vanana.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, love2learn.  This was my first one and I'm sure there are different versions.  Mine had no coffee in it, though they asked if I wanted to add a shot of espresso.  I may try that another time.  This one was made with almond milk (so dairy free), honey, vanilla, cardamon, ginger and tumeric.  Seriously, it was creamy and delicious.
> 
> Thank you, Vanana.



Now that I know what was in it, that sounds pretty good[emoji4].  Thank you for sharing with me[emoji173]️


----------



## Katzilla

My new Canvas espadrilles and my Milo cat
Just bought the pairs yesterday....so comfy


----------



## Rachel

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.



Love the bag, of course. But, how was the latte? I'm always trying to find ways to add turmeric into my diet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rachel said:


> Love the bag, of course. But, how was the latte? I'm always trying to find ways to add turmeric into my diet.


Thank you and it was delicious!  Super creamy and satisfying and dairy free.  The organic cafe I went to made it with almond milk, honey, vanilla, cardamon, tumeric and ginger.


----------



## ceedoan

My gray reissue from my favorite reissue collection ever released!! [emoji7]


----------



## Ljlj

ceedoan said:


> My gray reissue from my favorite reissue collection ever released!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3954396



Speechless [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Loveluxurybags7

It was date night with the bf so it was time to bring out the Jumbo!


----------



## EmilyM111

Working from cafe erm home today


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Ohhhhhh gorgeous reissue!!!!!





chicnfab said:


> Beautiful and it matches your nail polish.. ❤️❤️❤️





Vanana said:


> Oh kendie why you do that to me?! Your gorgeous lavender in action means I gotta wear my green one





Steph5487 said:


> Gorgeous dear Kendie! I love that brooch!!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh, that brooch!! So lovely.





love2learn said:


> Look at that beautiful Reissue and that ever so beautiful brooch!!!  Love all the different colors in the close up.





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous again today, my friend.  Your Reissue is perfect and I love your sparkly, iridescent CC.


Kindest thanks, appreciation & love to ALL of you sweet chanel lovers!! I was happy the brooch closeup pic came out pretty true to what it looks like in person (since brooch selfies are impossible for me to do)&I DID think of you Van when i pulled this one out as I haven’t seen your green version lately!


----------



## Kendie26

Loveluxurybags7 said:


> It was date night with the bf so it was time to bring out the Jumbo!


SO SO SO beautiful...everything in pic....love how your gold HW are shining/sparkling in this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


Adore EVERYTHING in this mod (especially YOU)...oh how i need that skirtYour newest iridescent CF is amazing.....super jealous of that latte too w/ the ingredients!! YUM


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> Working from cafe erm home today


Not wasting any time getting her in action!! AWESOMENESS!!! Damn that cake looks great!


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Not wasting any time getting her in action!! AWESOMENESS!!! Damn that cake looks great!


This bag will see a lot of the world! And many cakes


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, love2learn.  This was my first one and I'm sure there are different versions.  Mine had no coffee in it, though they asked if I wanted to add a shot of espresso.  I may try that another time.  This one was made with almond milk (so dairy free), honey, vanilla, cardamon, ginger and tumeric.  Seriously, it was creamy and delicious.
> 
> Thank you, Vanana.


I’ve been seeing these these turmeric lattes around and now I need to order one and try it!g


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Such a perfect combo and you look fabulous!!
Hope your lunch date was fun.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


Looking gorgeous!! Love your style.
Almost missed your brooches, Chanel?


----------



## Bibi25260

ceedoan said:


> My gray reissue from my favorite reissue collection ever released!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3954396


A beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Good old cerf tote today.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ddebartolo

love2learn said:


> Your Brittany Spaniel is so precious!!!  Love your  CC flap, but your fur baby makes the picture extra beautiful


Thank you!!! He’s actually a Cavalier King Charles spaniel. He’s such a spoiled brat too lol


----------



## Doodles78

Sneaked in a manicure with metallic black reissue 226! Gotta run!


----------



## Doodles78

nikka007 said:


> Working from cafe erm home today


Gorgeous


----------



## EmilyM111

Doodles78 said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> Good old cerf tote today.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3954609


Have a great day dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous!! Love your style.
> Almost missed your brooches, Chanel?


Thank you, Bibi. These brooches came attached to this Joie denim jacket. 


Kendie26 said:


> Adore EVERYTHING in this mod (especially YOU)...oh how i need that skirtYour newest iridescent CF is amazing.....super jealous of that latte too w/ the ingredients!! YUM


Thank you, Kendie.  This is my new See by Chloe skirt. 



Vanana said:


> I’ve been seeing these these turmeric lattes around and now I need to order one and try it!g


I hope that you will like it as much as I did.


----------



## Doodles78

nikka007 said:


> Thank you


You’re welcome! If I didn’t already have a similar reissue I’d be desperately searching for the same one as yours because I adore the black aged calfskin reissue with ruthenium hw.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Another beautiful outfit, arm candy and brooch ​


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent M/L classic flap; first leaving a meeting and then later enjoying my very first tumeric latte.


Beautiful as always! 
And a cup of wholesome goodness!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Good old cerf tote today.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3954609


Exquisite classiness personified, as you always are dearest Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Sneaked in a manicure with metallic black reissue 226! Gotta run!


I die at this beautiful magnificence!  What a perfect pic


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date with dear Mom & reissue 226....& Close up of brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953957
> View attachment 3953958


Love the brooch!!!! Who am I kidding, I love the reissue too


----------



## Bags_4_life

handbags:heart: said:


> My jumbo just sitting there looking pretty, while I work hard....


Great picture. Who makes the shoes? Love the curve


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Good old cerf tote today.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3954609


Looking fabulous as always bibi 
Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Law

ceedoan said:


> My gray reissue from my favorite reissue collection ever released!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3954396



This bag is actual perfection to me! I’m very jelly right now teehee!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always!
> And a cup of wholesome goodness!


Thank you, sweet March786.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Good old cerf tote today.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3954609


Oh you pulled off that sweater dress so nicely!!! I haven’t found one that looks good on me but you really look nicely put together with that and the tote!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Good old cerf tote today.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3954609


You look beautiful, Bibi!!


----------



## elly_fong

Out with my urban companion today [emoji7] 
Have a wonderful weekend everyone  [emoji257]


----------



## love2learn

ceedoan said:


> My gray reissue from my favorite reissue collection ever released!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3954396


OH SO PRETTY!!!  Two favorites: the Reissue and the color gray=


----------



## love2learn

elly_fong said:


> Out with my urban companion today [emoji7]
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone  [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955480


Love your new Urban companion!!


----------



## love2learn

Loveluxurybags7 said:


> It was date night with the bf so it was time to bring out the Jumbo!


Gorgeous!!  And the extra sparkle on your Jumbo was quite the nice touch


----------



## love2learn

nikka007 said:


> Working from cafe erm home today


Your Reissue looks perfect as does that cake


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Good old cerf tote today.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3954609


You look so fabulous!!  Perfection at it's best


----------



## Lovechanel2018

Loveluxurybags7 said:


> It was date night with the bf so it was time to bring out the Jumbo!


Wow, that sparkle on your bag!! So amazing!


----------



## Loveluxurybags7

Kendie26 said:


> SO SO SO beautiful...everything in pic....love how your gold HW are shining/sparkling in this pic!





Lovechanel2018 said:


> Wow, that sparkle on your bag!! So amazing!





love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!!  And the extra sparkle on your Jumbo was quite the nice touch



Thank you so much ladies  A little sparkle just spices things up!


----------



## niboewhurst

taking my holy grail and a gift to friend’s kid.


----------



## Kendie26

Bags_4_life said:


> Love the brooch!!!! Who am I kidding, I love the reissue too


Thank you for my very first laugh of the day!


----------



## BagLady14

Just admiring my M/L flap on the balcony.


----------



## lilmissmeca

elly_fong said:


> Out with my urban companion today [emoji7]
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone  [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955480


This shot is perfect! The Urban Companion is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Out to brunch with my Boy [emoji813]️[emoji182]


----------



## love2learn

niboewhurst said:


> View attachment 3955524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my holy grail and a gift to friend’s kid.


Your CC flap looks so perfect sitting with the mini cooper!!  Cute gift!


----------



## love2learn

BagLady14 said:


> Just admiring my M/L flap on the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955740
> View attachment 3955741


Beautiful bag and beautiful view!!


----------



## love2learn

MademoiselleXO said:


> Out to brunch with my Boy [emoji813]️[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3956052


Gorgeous picture!  Brunch looks delish!


----------



## Vanana

Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend 

Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222


Oh my gosh Vanana!!  Where to start on the compliments?  It's just one big .  Everything looks so perfectly put together.  Love your coat, love love love your rainbow boy, your necklace on top of your boy, your ever so chic boots....it just goes on.  I just can't stop staring at your boy though


----------



## FunBagz

Headed out to dinner with my black mini


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to dinner with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3956369


Love your cool outfit and the mini, of course. However I love your rug so much!!! It’s such a fun design!! I am struggling with locating a tastefully fun and colorful rug for my dining room and it’s so difficult to find!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Love your cool outfit and the mini, of course. However I love your rug so much!!! It’s such a fun design!! I am struggling with locating a tastefully fun and colorful rug for my dining room and it’s so difficult to find!!!



Thank you, Vanana! I’ve had the rug for several years now and can’t bear to part with it because I haven’t been able to find a good replacement.  I can pick Chanel bags easily...rugs, not so much


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Thank you, Vanana! I’ve had the rug for several years now and can’t bear to part with it because I haven’t been able to find a good replacement.  I can pick Chanel bags easily...rugs, not so much


I hear you! Same here


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222


Love everything you've got going on here, Vanana.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to dinner with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3956369


You and your mini look fabulous.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222


Head to toe, simply fabulous Vanana! ❤️


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out with the hubby tonight celebrating my birthday


----------



## gatorpooh

Mini Rectangle and So Kate Loubitag for date night


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

And since it’s big SuperBowl today- had to share my sweet hair dressers baby ( Pom dog) as he was checking out the Chanel as I got my hair styled... clearly we are all EAGLES fans! Go birds [emoji1320]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222


Ala singer Alicia Keys....”THIS GIRL IS ON FIRE.....” you are always super styling babe!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to dinner with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3956369


Dang, you are looking MIGHTY SUPER FINE there dear FunBagz!! Truly gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Oh my gosh Vanana!!  Where to start on the compliments?  It's just one big .  Everything looks so perfectly put together.  Love your coat, love love love your rainbow boy, your necklace on top of your boy, your ever so chic boots....it just goes on.  I just can't stop staring at your boy though


Aww thanks so much   I am obsessed with Chanel RTW and realizing what I have now makes me feel I really should wear them as much as possible-I think I have most key pieces I want now!  The thing is I can truly say that if selected carefully for one’s lifestyle and personal style I truly feel they are and can be timeless lifetime treasures.  I realized that it’s sort of now like how a chanel fan loves the reissue bag (the chanel lovers bag) because it’s low profile but stunning and classic in every way.  I love the low profile Chanel RTW as much as those that are more apparent. It’s so helpful to put an outfit together with them - see the mastery displayed by the ladies at the Chanel RTW threads here 

Perhaps the well deserved wonder and admiration for the little black jacket.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Dang, you are looking MIGHTY SUPER FINE there dear FunBagz!! Truly gorgeous



Thanks so much, Kendie! Loving all your mod shots! Enjoy the game tonight with your beautiful Bal.


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Thanks so much, Kendie! Loving all your mod shots! Enjoy the game tonight with your beautiful Bal.


Thank you sweet Lovely....are you by chance an Eagles fan or routing for us? (I think you are near me)


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> You and your mini look fabulous.



Thanks, Dextersmom


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet Lovely....are you by chance an Eagles fan or routing for us? (I think you are near me)



Well let’s just say I am NOT a Patriots fan, so I’ll be chanting “Fly Eagles” tonight!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.



You look beautiful! I love how Red goes so awesome with Black! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956777



That bag is AWESOME! I love all the neutral colors against the gold hardware. Really stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> You look beautiful! I love how Red goes so awesome with Black! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks, StefaniJoy.


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222


Ooooooohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyy 
Looking fabulous Vanana! Loooove the outfit and such a fabulous coat!


----------



## March786

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with the hubby tonight celebrating my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956523


Wishing you a wonderful birthday


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956777


Fabulous kendie! Love all the colours of all your bags! 
I think maybe a family portrait picture would be perfect!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.


Stunning as always 
That red just makes my eyes pop  looooooove that colour xxx


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyy
> Looking fabulous Vanana! Loooove the outfit and such a fabulous coat!


Thank you March! Mixing it up between chanel and Zara


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Throw back to 2012 or 2013 (I think) when my hubby bought this Stitch It bag for me. I had no clue what Chanel was and had no idea about TPF. I walked into the 5th ave store, saw the bag, tried it on and purchased it. I don’t wear her often, but thought I’d pull her out today as I run some errands. She is made out of calf skin and is nice and squishy, but yet still structured. She is a nice casual bag and I love using her cross body. I will never sell her.


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to dinner with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3956369


Love your whole outfit with your mini!


----------



## love2learn

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with the hubby tonight celebrating my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956523


Looks like a very nice bday dinner!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## love2learn

gatorpooh said:


> Mini Rectangle and So Kate Loubitag for date night
> View attachment 3956541


Yowzaa!!  Your mini looks beautiful and your heels look do also!!  I bet your outfit looked amazing as well.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956777


Gorgeous Kendie!!  Love seeing your tweed out  It just has the perfect colors to match just about anything.  Love seeing the other pic with the salon puppy  How cute is he/she with the Eagles attire on


----------



## love2learn

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3957439
> 
> Throw back to 2012 or 2013 (I think) when my hubby bought this Stitch It bag for me. I had no clue what Chanel was and had no idea about TPF. I walked into the 5th ave store, saw the bag, tried it on and purchased it. I don’t wear her often, but thought I’d pull her out today as I run some errands. She is made out of calf skin and is nice and squishy, but yet still structured. She is a nice casual bag and I love using her cross body. I will never sell her.


Looks like a beautiful bag and looks great on you!  Such a cute story about not really knowing about Chanel.  Did it start the addiction or did it get ramped up once you found TPF.  Would really love to know.  There's so much enabling on here


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Stunning as always
> That red just makes my eyes pop  looooooove that colour xxx


Thank you, sweet March786.


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Aww thanks so much   I am obsessed with Chanel RTW and realizing what I have now makes me feel I really should wear them as much as possible-I think I have most key pieces I want now!  The thing is I can truly say that if selected carefully for one’s lifestyle and personal style I truly feel they are and can be timeless lifetime treasures.  I realized that it’s sort of now like how a chanel fan loves the reissue bag (the chanel lovers bag) because it’s low profile but stunning and classic in every way.  I love the low profile Chanel RTW as much as those that are more apparent. It’s so helpful to put an outfit together with them - see the mastery displayed by the ladies at the Chanel RTW threads here
> 
> Perhaps the well deserved wonder and admiration for the little black jacket.


Well, it really looks like you have it down how to pair everything just right and look amazing!  Plus, you have a nice height and weight so I'm sure you can wear just about any of the Chanel clothes and they look absolutely perfect on you!!  I appreciate just as you, whether it's Chanel or another brand something that as you say will look "timeless, classic, and low profile".  So when you can please keep showing us your Chanel RTW and I'll be giving you  and compliments


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.


That gorgeous red mini  Love those cute flats too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> That gorgeous red mini  Love those cute flats too!!


Thank you, love2learn.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> And since it’s big SuperBowl today- had to share my sweet hair dressers baby ( Pom dog) as he was checking out the Chanel as I got my hair styled... clearly we are all EAGLES fans! Go birds [emoji1320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956781


Cute fury! Pats won last year, time for another team to take the SB title. Big game for the Eagles fans, hope your team makes history. Good luck!


----------



## Luxlynx

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3957439
> 
> Throw back to 2012 or 2013 (I think) when my hubby bought this Stitch It bag for me. I had no clue what Chanel was and had no idea about TPF. I walked into the 5th ave store, saw the bag, tried it on and purchased it. I don’t wear her often, but thought I’d pull her out today as I run some errands. She is made out of calf skin and is nice and squishy, but yet still structured. She is a nice casual bag and I love using her cross body. I will never sell her.


 I love your bag 
If Chanel would ever get anything like that again in store, i would buy it right away.
Love that it looks roomy, soft with no hard edges to scruff. 
Do you know what the model called?


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Dinner date with my boyfriend (pre-Super Bowl ) and my cruise 18 caviar mini with SHW [emoji92] this baby is one of my favorites


----------



## BagLadyT

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222



Fabulous!


----------



## Panzanella

Off to work with Gabby


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956777



Wow!!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

love2learn said:


> Looks like a beautiful bag and looks great on you!  Such a cute story about not really knowing about Chanel.  Did it start the addiction or did it get ramped up once you found TPF.  Would really love to know.  There's so much enabling on here



Oh my goodness, YES! Ok, I lied. It's not like I didn't know what Chanel was, I just didn't expect to actually purchase anything at that time as I didn't do any kind of research and I had never stepped foot into a Chanel store before. After I purchased the bag, I googled what the name of it was and came across TPF. From then on, I come on this site every. single. day.  Since then, I have purchased a M/L, Mini, WOC and handful of SLGs. I think I have my bases covered and need to start using my bags now.
P.S: My husband is my biggest enabler! LOL


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> And since it’s big SuperBowl today- had to share my sweet hair dressers baby ( Pom dog) as he was checking out the Chanel as I got my hair styled... clearly we are all EAGLES fans! Go birds [emoji1320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956781





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Cute fury! Pats won last year, time for another team to take the SB title. Big game for the Eagles fans, hope your team makes history. Good luck!



Congratulations to the champion  Eagles! First SB champ!!! Cheers! And cheers to the cutie fury! ❤️


----------



## elly_fong

love2learn said:


> Love your new Urban companion!!





lilmissmeca said:


> This shot is perfect! The Urban Companion is really starting to grow on me.



Thanks for the compliments. This baby is so versatile and loving it more and more.


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Off to work with Gabby
> View attachment 3957656


Looking gorgeous as always Panzanella!! You have the prettiest dresses/skirts too!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Well let’s just say I am NOT a Patriots fan, so I’ll be chanting “Fly Eagles” tonight!





FunBagz said:


> Thanks so much, Kendie! Loving all your mod shots! Enjoy the game tonight with your beautiful Bal.





StefaniJoy said:


> That bag is AWESOME! I love all the neutral colors against the gold hardware. Really stunning!





March786 said:


> Fabulous kendie! Love all the colours of all your bags!
> I think maybe a family portrait picture would be perfect!





love2learn said:


> Gorgeous Kendie!!  Love seeing your tweed out  It just has the perfect colors to match just about anything.  Love seeing the other pic with the salon puppy  How cute is he/she with the Eagles attire on





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Cute fury! Pats won last year, time for another team to take the SB title. Big game for the Eagles fans, hope your team makes history. Good luck!





XCCX said:


> Wow!!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Congratulations to the champion  Eagles! First SB champ!!! Cheers! And cheers to the cutie fury! ❤️


Kindest Thanks to all of you dearest Chanel sweeties!! I am OVERJOYED thanks to our beloved PHILADELPHIA EAGLES WINNING the SUPERBOWL  last night!! Props to ALL Eagles fans & entire Phila team/organization for THE most amazing win & phenomenal feeling we all have!! PURE JOY!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Looking gorgeous as always Panzanella!! You have the prettiest dresses/skirts too!


And you’re saying the sweetest things as always, Kendie  Thank you darling


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Out with le Boy [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> Out with le Boy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3958093


This is 1 hell-of-a gorgeous pic of EVERYTHING!! Love the background w/ exposed painted brick, marble (?) shelf etc. Your Boy & YSL card holder are ideal mates & i also adore your sunnies as I think they are Celine


----------



## Dextersmom

Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.


Love love everything in these pictures!!!! Beautiful you, beautiful bag, beautiful outfit and accessories....etc... just EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> Off to work with Gabby
> View attachment 3957656


Absolutely fabulous!! Love your Gabby!


----------



## XCCX

How about this for a match?





You can tell when you’re 200% in love and totally satisfied and happy about a bag can’t you!


----------



## Pinkie*

MademoiselleXO said:


> Out with le Boy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3958093


Love everything


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.


Just beautiful, love your style 
I can see those sparkly Monica vinader bracelets too - more of my favourites


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Just beautiful, love your style
> I can see those sparkly Monica vinader bracelets too - more of my favourites


Thank you so much, darling March786.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love love everything in these pictures!!!! Beautiful you, beautiful bag, beautiful outfit and accessories....etc... just EVERYTHING!!!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend!! I have missed you so much and am thrilled to hear from you.  Wishing yo health, peace and happiness.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.


You and kendie with he iridescent brooch!!! I am now so eager to wear mine but might have to wait till weekend too blingy for work - grrrr!!! I do enjoy watching the lovely from you ladies though!!!  definitely one of my top favorite brooches in my collection


----------



## Vanana

Mini multicolored lambskin with plexiglass and silver “hardware”. One of my all time special favorites 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Vanana said:


> Mini multicolored lambskin with plexiglass and silver “hardware”. One of my all time special favorites
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3958584



Love the bag and the Duff beer mug


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Love the bag and the Duff beer mug


Yeah it’s a necessity today... progress!!


----------



## Panzanella

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!! Love your Gabby!


Thank you, Auvina


----------



## Dextersmom

View attachment 3958584

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



Vanana said:


> You and kendie with he iridescent brooch!!! I am now so eager to wear mine but might have to wait till weekend too blingy for work - grrrr!!! I do enjoy watching the lovely from you ladies though!!!  definitely one of my top favorite brooches in my collection





Vanana said:


> Mini multicolored lambskin with plexiglass and silver “hardware”. One of my all time special favorites
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3958584


I am happy to be twins with you on this unique brooch and I love this special mini of yours.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Luxlynx said:


> I love your bag
> If Chanel would ever get anything like that again in store, i would buy it right away.
> Love that it looks roomy, soft with no hard edges to scruff.
> Do you know what the model called?


Gosh, I know it's called the Stitch It bag. Don't know about the model number, I do have the tag, though. I would recommend it. It's a great throw around bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.



So beautiful — all of it, all of you


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful — all of it, all of you


IM, you are the just the best.  Thank you.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite classiness personified, as you always are dearest Bibi


Aww thank you so much dear S for your sweet compliment!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Looking fabulous as always bibi
> Have a wonderful weekend


Thank you very much, you're very kind! Hope you enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Oh you pulled off that sweater dress so nicely!!! I haven’t found one that looks good on me but you really look nicely put together with that and the tote!


Thank you so much! I love this sweater dress which I have several years now and since then I'm looking for more but not that lucky....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, Bibi!!


Thank you dear DM!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You look so fabulous!!  Perfection at it's best


Aww thank you so much, so sweet of you!


----------



## Bibi25260

BagLady14 said:


> Just admiring my M/L flap on the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955740
> View attachment 3955741


Admiring your bag and the view!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Bringing down the cost per wear on existing Chanel’s while mentally working to justify a few more this weekend
> 
> Prefall Cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and chanel pearls and moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956221
> View attachment 3956222



Love this look, you look gorgeous! And love the those sexy boots.....


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to dinner with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3956369


Hope your dinner was wonderful, you looked fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956777


Such a beautiful classic piece!


Kendie26 said:


> And since it’s big SuperBowl today- had to share my sweet hair dressers baby ( Pom dog) as he was checking out the Chanel as I got my hair styled... clearly we are all EAGLES fans! Go birds [emoji1320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956781


Nice shot!
Congrats on the victory!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.


Beautiful from head to toe!! Perfect red for the pop of color!!


----------



## FunBagz

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope your dinner was wonderful, you looked fabulous!



Thank you, Bibi! Had a wonderful dinner with friends.  Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Off to work with Gabby
> View attachment 3957656


Looking elegant and chic! Love your dresses!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beautiful classic piece!
> 
> Nice shot!
> Congrats on the victory!


Thanks tons Miss Sweetness dreamboat friend !! Xoxo


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.


You nailed it, again, just LOVE everything on you really!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Mini multicolored lambskin with plexiglass and silver “hardware”. One of my all time special favorites
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3958584


What a fun pic just like the nice touches on the bag!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Mini multicolored lambskin with plexiglass and silver “hardware”. One of my all time special favorites
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3958584


Just fabulous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful from head to toe!! Perfect red for the pop of color!!





Bibi25260 said:


> You nailed it, again, just LOVE everything on you really!!


You are too kind, Bibi.  Thank you.


----------



## Zucnarf

Medium caviar flap.
Wish it has more shine..


----------



## Zucnarf

One more


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking elegant and chic! Love your dresses!


So sweet of you to say. Thank you Bibi


----------



## Dextersmom

CF and camellia slides today.


----------



## March786

Zucnarf said:


> One more
> View attachment 3959106


Beautiful picture!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.



Sooooo summery and like a breath of fresh air 
Looking fabulous Dearest


----------



## brooke lynn

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.



Looks fab on you! I have the same bag but was thinking of selling it. Now I’m wondering if I’ll regret it since it’s such a unique color with the shiny rhw hardware! And the fact that it’s caviar is an added bonus!


----------



## Zucnarf

March786 said:


> Sooooo summery and like a breath of fresh air
> Looking fabulous Dearest



Thank you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.



You are ALWAYS gorgeous dm!! [emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji847][emoji1303]


----------



## Kendie26

Zucnarf said:


> One more
> View attachment 3959106



[emoji173]️[emoji93]This could be a Chanel advertisement ... PERFECTO!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji93]This could be a Chanel advertisement ... PERFECTO!!



Thank you, you are so kind!!!! [emoji257]


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 hell-of-a gorgeous pic of EVERYTHING!! Love the background w/ exposed painted brick, marble (?) shelf etc. Your Boy & YSL card holder are ideal mates & i also adore your sunnies as I think they are Celine



Thank you so much love! Good eye, yes, they are Celine! [emoji7][emoji813]️[emoji8][emoji92]


----------



## Zucnarf

March786 said:


> Beautiful picture!



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959381


This BLUE is phenomenal!!! And the earrings, the bangle are sooo gorgeous... hmm ... I don't remember you have these beauties, my bad memory....


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.


Oo... I really like your slides... and you look fabulous as ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959381


Love this gorgeous blue!   And what pretty jewelry too.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun pic just like the nice touches on the bag!!


Thank you! Definitely my most fun bag!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Just fabulous!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.


Huge fan of the slides!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959381


Holy blue!


----------



## Dextersmom

brooke lynn said:


> Looks fab on you! I have the same bag but was thinking of selling it. Now I’m wondering if I’ll regret it since it’s such a unique color with the shiny rhw hardware! And the fact that it’s caviar is an added bonus!


Thank you.  I love this bronze beauty because to me it is a great neutral and prettier than beige, but still special.  Good luck deciding on yours.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Huge fan of the slides!!


Thanks.  I adore camellias and have dozens of camellia shrubs in my yard/garden.  I am hoping to add a camellia brooch in the very near future to grow my little camellia collection (slides and fuchsia WOC). 


March786 said:


> Sooooo summery and like a breath of fresh air
> Looking fabulous Dearest


You are too sweet and I thank you, precious March786. 



Kendie26 said:


> You are ALWAYS gorgeous dm!! [emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji847][emoji1303]


Thank you, my lovely. 



Kendie26 said:


> Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959381


Stunning!!! 



Auvina15 said:


> Oo... I really like your slides... and you look fabulous as ALWAYS!!!


Thank you, beautiful Auvina.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Be u, do u, for u. “Me time” is necessary with vino and CC  (girls nite out from the weekend)


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.


Gorgeous! Love the slides and bag of course!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959381


Wow that blue is poping! Earings and bangle are very cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Be u, do u, for u. “Me time” is necessary with vino and CC  (girls nite out from the weekend)
> View attachment 3959767


So chic and gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This BLUE is phenomenal!!! And the earrings, the bangle are sooo gorgeous... hmm ... I don't remember you have these beauties, my bad memory....





Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous blue!   And what pretty jewelry too.





Vanana said:


> Holy blue!





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow that blue is poping! Earings and bangle are very cute!


Thanks kindly to all of you sweetest friends...if only i could have found a mini in this blue/purple color (but I gave up!) Auvina-so sorry to hear of your migrainesI know how awful they are. Hopefully they will leave you once & for all real soon


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks.  I adore camellias and have dozens of camellia shrubs in my yard/garden.  I am hoping to add a camellia brooch in the very near future to grow my little camellia collection (slides and fuchsia WOC).
> 
> You are too sweet and I thank you, precious March786.
> 
> 
> Thank you, my lovely.
> 
> 
> Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you, beautiful Auvina.


Oh u can’t wait to see what camellia you pick!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Be u, do u, for u. “Me time” is necessary with vino and CC  (girls nite out from the weekend)
> View attachment 3959767


Hot mama with hot bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the slides and bag of course!


Thank you, Bibi.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Be u, do u, for u. “Me time” is necessary with vino and CC  (girls nite out from the weekend)
> View attachment 3959767


Gorgeous shot and stylish lady as always my dearest friend @Jkfashionstyle 
I agree and love your philosophy  I adore your way and how I wish I could have Vino time with you 
Thanks so much for your sweet PM my dearest friend! I've missed you too  You're really so sweet and the coolest Chanel lover


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules 

Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots 
Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster… 
Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.


Beautiful lady with beautiful lamb flap as always my dearest DM  I've missed you and hope everything is well with you and your DH now


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190



Looking good babe  I missed your post! so glad to hear you and your sweet girl got recovered now


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Be u, do u, for u. “Me time” is necessary with vino and CC  (girls nite out from the weekend)
> View attachment 3959767


You look so chic and sexy, girl!


----------



## BagLadyT

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190



That quilting is ridiculous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BagLadyT said:


> That quilting is ridiculous!!


Thank you @BagLadyT


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Looking good babe  I missed your post! so glad to hear you and your sweet girl got recovered now


Thank you ~


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Looking good babe  I missed your post! so glad to hear you and your sweet girl got recovered now





shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


Double hello to both of you beauties...have noticed your absences & hoping all is well. You ALWAYS post AMAZING pics dearest shopgirl & this is clearly no exception. Big hugs to you both


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Double hello to both of you beauties...have noticed your absences & hoping all is well. You ALWAYS post AMAZING pics dearest shopgirl & this is clearly no exception. Big hugs to you both


Thank you my darling friend I missed you and your positive energy so much!  I hope everything is well with you and the happiest and blessed life there for you as always!


----------



## shast911

Not really "action" but I found a couple of beautiful camellias in my dad's garden this afternoon, and had a fun photoshoot with my new jumbo.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


Glad you are feeling better and back to your fabulous self!


----------



## Vanana

shast911 said:


> Not really "action" but I found a couple of beautiful camellias in my dad's garden this afternoon, and had a fun photoshoot with my new jumbo.


This is beautiful thank you for sharing and posting


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190



I am really so happy for your daughter and you got better! It is so great to see you back here, You and your 12A is so beautiful indeed


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful lady with beautiful lamb flap as always my dearest DM  I've missed you and hope everything is well with you and your DH now


Oh, I am so happy to hear from you, my beautiful friend!!!  I missed you too and knew that you were so busy and that time is very precious.  I am smiling now as it is so wonderful to see you again.  Much love and happiness to you, my sweet shopgirl4cc.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


You were sorely missed, my friend!! Your beautiful action shots are always a treat for the eyes.   Thank you for sharing all of the beauty with us.


----------



## Dextersmom

I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my bronze mini and iridescent brooch.


Like so many others, I adore your bronze mini  Love your bracelets too!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> CF and camellia slides today.


OMG!!!  Those slides are too cute!!  They look so perfect with your outfit and your CF!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Just a few accessories in action today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959381


Beautiful accessories Kendie!!  That blue so fabulous!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


Your bag is beautiful! And you, too, of course!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


So I'm catching up tonight, and looking at Monday-today and you have worn some show stoppers this week!!  The dark red is just so eye catching and beautiful!!  Thank you for the close up


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


I know I've missed seeing your beautiful Chanel action shots and all of your wonderful comments on here.   So glad you're back and LOVE seeing this exquisite beauty


----------



## love2learn

shast911 said:


> Not really "action" but I found a couple of beautiful camellias in my dad's garden this afternoon, and had a fun photoshoot with my new jumbo.


What a beautiful picture!!  Those camellias are beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Glad you are feeling better and back to your fabulous self!


Thank you so much @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> I am really so happy for your daughter and you got better! It is so great to see you back here, You and your 12A is so beautiful indeed


Thank you so much my dear @LuvhandbagsLV for your sweet PMs Yes finally, and just on time for my bday this weekend  I hope you're well and happy with your lovely kids  as well


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
 I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shast911 said:


> Not really "action" but I found a couple of beautiful camellias in my dad's garden this afternoon, and had a fun photoshoot with my new jumbo.


What a pretty shot with alive Camellia @shast911 Your new Jumbo look so beautiful, has such great sheen and puffiness!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I am so happy to hear from you, my beautiful friend!!!  I missed you too and knew that you were so busy and that time is very precious.  I am smiling now as it is so wonderful to see you again.  Much love and happiness to you, my sweet shopgirl4cc.





Dextersmom said:


> You were sorely missed, my friend!! Your beautiful action shots are always a treat for the eyes.   Thank you for sharing all of the beauty with us.



Thank you so much my friend!  You're a darling and so sweet friend I missed such your gentle and beautiful heart so much I hope you and your sweet DH, you two love birds are well and blessed as always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


You look super chic as always my beautiful friend! Awww What a GORGEOUS shade of Red on ML!!  I think your 17B red look much more deeper shine compare to my 17B red mini even its from same season's 17B! My mini is made in Italy and M/L is mostly made in France that's may be related for the leather quality. Just soooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> I know I've missed seeing your beautiful Chanel action shots and all of your wonderful comments on here.   So glad you're back and LOVE seeing this exquisite beauty


Dear sweet friend @love2learn  Thank you so much for your sweet heart and such a generous comment always   I hope all is blessing and well as always with you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 3960638


Wow!!! what a beautiful quilting!!  makes me wish to touch that quilting  Such a gorgeous tote and look great on you @Auvina15


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 3960638


Hi there Auvina, it is so great to see you!   This tote of yours is just perfection.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look super chic as always my beautiful friend! Awww What a GORGEOUS shade of Red on ML!!  I think your 17B red look much more deeper shine compare to my 17B red mini even its from same season's 17B! My mini is made in Italy and M/L is mostly made in France that's may be related for the leather quality. Just soooooo beautiful!!!!


Thank you, my darling.  I have the mini too, as I fell in love and lost my mind with this color.  I will have to sit them side by side and take a comparison shot.


----------



## Dextersmom

PuccaNGaru said:


> Your bag is beautiful! And you, too, of course!!


You are very sweet.  Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> So I'm catching up tonight, and looking at Monday-today and you have worn some show stoppers this week!!  The dark red is just so eye catching and beautiful!!  Thank you for the close up





love2learn said:


> Like so many others, I adore your bronze mini  Love your bracelets too!!





love2learn said:


> OMG!!!  Those slides are too cute!!  They look so perfect with your outfit and your CF!!


Thank you so much for your lovely comments, love2learn.


----------



## Stacy31

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


.    


Gorgeous! What season is this red from? It is perfection


----------



## Dextersmom

Stacy31 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! What season is this red from? It is perfection


Thank you.  It is the 17B dark red.


----------



## Katzilla

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 3960638



 Ooh la la !!!!It’s look great greater in action than on the shelf ...


----------



## Katzilla

Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


----------



## Auvina15

Katzilla said:


> Ooh la la !!!!It’s look great greater in action than on the shelf ...


Thank you! You're so sweet!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow!!! what a beautiful quilting!!  makes me wish to touch that quilting  Such a gorgeous tote and look great on you @Auvina15



Thank you, my dear friend!!! Very happy to see you back I was gone for a few weeks too!!!



Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Auvina, it is so great to see you!   This tote of yours is just perfection.


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3960777
> 
> View attachment 3960779
> 
> Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


Wow I totally love these shots!!! What a unique and very beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


Your bag is truly a gem and I really like your blouse, my sweetest friend!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


Your red flap always blow my mind every time I see it!!!!
So glad you're recovered the bad flu! Welcome back, my sweet friend!'n


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


Happy you're back and well!! Missed your posts!
But that red is AMAZING!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


Looking so lovely but that red


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 3960638


That tote is gorgeous, love the simple yet chic look!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


 WHOA! Absolutely magnificent! You know I LOVE your red chanels but I’m particularly obsessed w/ this blouse!!! May I ask which brand DM. I’ve been doing another clothes clean out & the only thing I have of interest in buying is a few new blouses. Kind thanks in advance!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 3960638


Another  I so wanted this exact tote & came super duper close to buying it. It’s a total STUNNER & so functional. Love it on you beautiful friend!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Beautiful accessories Kendie!!  That blue so fabulous!!


 as always, thank you dearest...you are a big sweetheart.


----------



## CoCoLover20

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190



Good morning my dear sweetest friend shopgirl, I am so relieved your dearest loved one and you are recovered Flu now. I am very excited to see you back here! and so happy to see your warm and fun comments again Your graceful mod shot and beautiful Red Chanel always inspire me....


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day. [emoji813][emoji813]


Love your arm candy and beautiful sexy red chanel  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## March786

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends![emoji813][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3960638


It's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## March786

Another friends birthday lunch with the jumbo [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3960777
> 
> View attachment 3960779
> 
> Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


I adore this denim bag of yours!!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Love your arm candy and beautiful sexy red chanel  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking so lovely but that red





Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! Absolutely magnificent! You know I LOVE your red chanels but I’m particularly obsessed w/ this blouse!!! May I ask which brand DM. I’ve been doing another clothes clean out & the only thing I have of interest in buying is a few new blouses. Kind thanks in advance!


Thank you so much, my friends!!!  Dear Kendie, I'm afraid this blouse is about a million years old and I can no longer read the tag, but I am certain I found it at Anthropologie.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Another friends birthday lunch with the jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 3961116


My favorite; black and gold.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> That tote is gorgeous, love the simple yet chic look!





March786 said:


> It's beautiful [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Another  I so wanted this exact tote & came super duper close to buying it. It’s a total STUNNER & so functional. Love it on you beautiful friend!


Thanks so much to all, my sweet friends!!!
Kendie, I don't really carry much stuff daily but still love the look of a big tote... if it makes sense!!! Yes, it's a very functional bag and I like its straps don't slide off my shoulders like some other totes!


----------



## Auvina15

March786 said:


> Another friends birthday lunch with the jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 3961116


Just STUNNING!!!


----------



## Mac2

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.



Hi.  This is my second post here, so I hope I'm getting it right!   I just wanted to say how much I love this bag...so beautiful in red.  And, I love your style, too.   If I ever take the plunge on a Chanel bag (will have to start saving up now!), it would be this color.  Is this a mini?  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Mac2 said:


> Hi.  This is my second post here, so I hope I'm getting it right!   I just wanted to say how much I love this bag...so beautiful in red.  And, I love your style, too.   If I ever take the plunge on a Chanel bag (will have to start saving up now!), it would be this color.  Is this a mini?  Hope you have a great day.


Hi there and welcome to Chanel.  Thank you for the compliment.  This is such a gorgeous, deep red and this size is called Medium/Large classic flap.  I do also have this in the rectangular mini size, though.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.



I love this dark red CF — what a perfect red.  And love love your gorgeous blouse.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my large classic tote today. It holds tons.
> I really love how its light weight and the smooth calfskin!!! Thanks for letting me share, lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 3960638



What a beautiful tote — I absolutely love it, look at the gorgeous plump quilting,  Is this the tote that kinda replace the GST or at least the same size?   What a gorgeous sweater too.


----------



## Kendie26

Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Another friends birthday lunch with the jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 3961116


 EVERY time I see this bag I sigh & say “I.NEED.ONE!!”


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my friends!!!  Dear Kendie, I'm afraid this blouse is about a million years old and I can no longer read the tag, but I am certain I found it at Anthropologie.


Kind thanks beautiful! I love Anthropologie. You are too cute on the “million years old”....i think i have you beat though because the coat I wore today is a million & half years old!


----------



## Doodles78

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


Gorgeous— what year is it from? TIA


----------



## JLbb

Lavender today. Happy Friday!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3960777
> 
> View attachment 3960779
> 
> Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


So beautiful! I love seeing the unique Chanel pieces on here.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my darling.  I have the mini too, as I fell in love and lost my mind with this color.  I will have to sit them side by side and take a comparison shot.


Oh sorry!!   Yes!! I remember you own both and we were twines on 17B red mini I remember well I saw your beautiful mod shots with your red mini as well  ( do you see slightly differences on the leather...? ) Yes, I adore your passion for the Beauty and Chanel and love the way you got both


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic and gorgeous!





Vanana said:


> Hot mama with hot bag!





Chanel7Chanel said:


> You look so chic and sexy, girl!



 thank you for the lovely compliments.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you, my dear friend!!! Very happy to see you back I was gone for a few weeks too!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, my beautiful friend!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Your red flap always blow my mind every time I see it!!!!
> So glad you're recovered the bad flu! Welcome back, my sweet friend!'n



Thank you soooo much for your sweet heart  Dear sweet @Auvina15  Ohhhh I did not know you were gone for a few weeks as well!?, I hope everything are well with you now!! Big hugs & kisses to you ~


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous shot and stylish lady as always my dearest friend @Jkfashionstyle
> I agree and love your philosophy  I adore your way and how I wish I could have Vino time with you
> Thanks so much for your sweet PM my dearest friend! I've missed you too  You're really so sweet and the coolest Chanel lover


Thank you lovely @shopgirl4cc! Welcome back!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel Lovelies ~ I hope you all are having wonderful winter! I’ve missed this forum whole month January after Christmas…So sorry, I sincerely apologize that I couldn’t response to many of you and your PMs for over a month. Hard to reply to all at once so please let me excuse here quickly and sorry for my long msg! It’s been really really busy with a few important events *duty* every week right after Christmas and couldn’t check even online. Then after all the duties / parties events done finally, I was going to be back to PF happily 2 weeks ago, BUT then my kid brought back home Flu from school  and after my devoted care for 3 days, I finally got Flu myself too…  Oh well, life is always unexpected…you know. It took us 2 weeks for recovery and thankfully we’ve got recovered completely now and try to catch up busy schedules
> 
> Special Thanks and Love to my sweet friends & cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle & @Chanel7Chanel, and @LuvhandbagsLV, @CoCoLover20, @springshop17,  ( etc, so sorry forgive me if I missed some of you here ) This action shots is specially for your sweet words for my action shots
> Here is quick shot with my favorite 12A Red M/L flap in the elevator and at the restaurant last weekend - first outing after 2 weeks Flu disaster…
> Wish you all have a wonderful new year with your favorite Chanel
> View attachment 3960189
> 
> View attachment 3960190


Stunning red CF! And oh those sexy shoes ❤️ looking fab as always mama!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy you're back and well!! Missed your posts!
> But that red is AMAZING!!


Thank you my dear friend Bibi!!  I hope your everything is blessed as always!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> I used my dark red CF today.  I am excited to see everyone's beautiful red and pink bags, as we approach Valentine's Day.


❤️ ❤️ ❤️ stunning red! Look like 17B red which absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful tote — I absolutely love it, look at the gorgeous plump quilting,  Is this the tote that kinda replace the GST or at least the same size?   What a gorgeous sweater too.


Thank you, sweet IM! Yes it's similar to the GST, but it's lighter and less bulky due to its type of leather, so I think it suits my petite frame nicer!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CoCoLover20 said:


> Good morning my dear sweetest friend shopgirl, I am so relieved your dearest loved one and you are recovered Flu now. I am very excited to see you back here! and so happy to see your warm and fun comments again Your graceful mod shot and beautiful Red Chanel always inspire me....


Thank you sooooo much dear sweetest girl @CoCoLover20   Wish your new year is blessed like blossom as always!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961385


Casual, chic and classy...... it's all about CC drawstring bucket!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Another friends birthday lunch with the jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 3961116


Stunning jumbo!!! @March786 , I am so happy to be twines with you on this combo I hope you had a fabulous lunch with your friend's bday!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961385


Cool casual with your edgy drawstring!!  Freezing again in east here & Hope you have a cozy evening my darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thank you lovely @shopgirl4cc! Welcome back!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Stunning red CF! And oh those sexy shoes ❤️ looking fab as always mama!



Thank you dear cool beauty @Jkfashionstyle !! You're the coolest & the most stylish mama aroud   I hope you have a beautiful evening


----------



## Mac2

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there and welcome to Chanel.  Thank you for the compliment.  This is such a gorgeous, deep red and this size is called Medium/Large classic flap.  I do also have this in the rectangular mini size, though.



@Dextersmom 
Thank you for the welcome.  I love the classic flap.   They're both so beautiful!    I think I'm a little jealous!  

@shopgirl4cc 
The red you're talking about here today (2/8/18)...is that the red bag in your avatar?   Is it the same or a different red than Dextersmom?

Newbie here...forgive me if I'm doing something wrong.  Feel free to tell me if I am!  I can take it... 

Thank you, Ladies.


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much my dear @LuvhandbagsLV for your sweet PMs Yes finally, and just on time for my bday this weekend  I hope you're well and happy with your lovely kids  as well


I emailed you yesterday and once again Happy Birthday week my friend! Wish you the best birthday ever!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Mac2 said:


> @Dextersmom
> Thank you for the welcome.  I love the classic flap.   They're both so beautiful!    I think I'm a little jealous!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc
> The red you're talking about here today (2/8/18)...is that the red bag in your avatar?   Is it the same or a different red than Dextersmom?
> 
> Newbie here...forgive me if I'm doing something wrong.  Feel free to tell me if I am!  I can take it...
> 
> Thank you, Ladies.



Hi @Mac2 Welcome to Chanel world  No worries at all~ I had my very first post before as anyone had their first posts  so nothing to worry ~
I'm happy to answer to your question. I think you are talking about my post from yesterday. That is 12A Red ( from year of 2012 ) Classic Flap, size Medium/Large. Material is caviar leather and quilting pattern, silver hardware.
My Avatar's Red is from 16S Red from 2016 spring collection, square mini flap, material is caviar leather and chevron pattern, silver hardware.
Our beautiful friend @Dextersmom  her gorgeous Red is 17B Red from 2017. Same style of Classic flap and size Medium / Large.  Caviar leather, silver hardware.
Chanel release some beautiful Reds each year and seasons. If you'd be interested in, I created thread before and I posted this 12A red, 16S red, 17B red, etc, there as well...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ison-with-chanel-red-00v-12a-14c-16ss.969355/
Hope this answered your questions


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> I emailed you yesterday and once again Happy Birthday week my friend! Wish you the best birthday ever!


Dearest friend, Yes I just read it now! Thank you soooooo much for such your sweet message


----------



## Dextersmom

Mac2 said:


> @Dextersmom
> Thank you for the welcome.  I love the classic flap.   They're both so beautiful!    I think I'm a little jealous!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc
> The red you're talking about here today (2/8/18)...is that the red bag in your avatar?   Is it the same or a different red than Dextersmom?
> 
> Newbie here...forgive me if I'm doing something wrong.  Feel free to tell me if I am!  I can take it...
> 
> Thank you, Ladies.





Iamminda said:


> I love this dark red CF — what a perfect red.  And love love your gorgeous blouse.





Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961385





Doodles78 said:


> Gorgeous— what year is it from? TIA





shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh sorry!!   Yes!! I remember you own both and we were twines on 17B red mini I remember well I saw your beautiful mod shots with your red mini as well  ( do you see slightly differences on the leather...? ) Yes, I adore your passion for the Beauty and Chanel and love the way you got both





Jkfashionstyle said:


> ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ stunning red! Look like 17B red which absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you everyone for all of your love for my 17B dark red M/L flap.  I have to make this quick because I have to run and feed my cats and DH.   Kendie, I adore this bag of yours, I really do.  Shopgirl, the leathers are very, very close, my friend.   I took a side by side shot of my mini and M/L today and I will post in a while once everyone is fed and happy.


----------



## Mac2

@shopgirl4cc
Oh yes, answers it and more!   Thanks for the link...I will browse it this weekend.   I googled Chanel's website to see the different reds.   Is it me, or is their website not very helpful?   This seems to be the only site where you get all the info you need.  I'm stunned at all the different  shades of red!   Thank you, too, for the warm, kind welcome.

@whiteswan1010
Hi!!    Please ignore my newbie question about whether caviar was an off white color...shopgirl just clued me in that it's a leather!


----------



## Mac2

opps!


----------



## Mac2

@shopgirl4cc 
@whiteswan1010 
Opps...sorry...attempted to edit last post.   Meant to say:   I'm stunned at all the different _shades of red!_
Durned newbies!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


----------



## shast911

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


 
Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## shast911

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3960777
> 
> View attachment 3960779
> 
> Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


What a cool match! Love everything!


----------



## Mac2

@Dextersmom 
OMGosh!  Soooo beautiful!  I  the silver hardware (mostly wear silver jewelry).   I understand this bag comes in a jumbo size...??   I wouldn't be able to get all my "stuff" in the M/L.    Cute hat, too.  Thanks for posting the pics.   Have a great evening.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Mac2 said:


> @shopgirl4cc
> Oh yes, answers it and more!   Thanks for the link...I will browse it this weekend.   I googled Chanel's website to see the different reds.   Is it me, or is their website not very helpful?   This seems to be the only site where you get all the info you need.  I'm stunned at all the different  shades of red!   Thank you, too, for the warm, kind welcome.
> 
> @whiteswan1010
> Hi!!    Please ignore my newbie question about whether caviar was an off white color...shopgirl just clued me in that it's a leather!



Hi @Mac2  glad you got your answer!.  The reds lately have come with silver hardware and I'm a gold girl.
They have also been producing bags with light gold hardware which I don't really love.  It has to be a true vibrant red to really get my attention.  Always on the look out.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Mac2 said:


> @shopgirl4cc
> Oh yes, answers it and more!   Thanks for the link...I will browse it this weekend.   I googled Chanel's website to see the different reds.   Is it me, or is their website not very helpful?   This seems to be the only site where you get all the info you need.  I'm stunned at all the different  shades of red!   Thank you, too, for the warm, kind welcome.
> 
> @whiteswan1010
> Hi!!    Please ignore my newbie question about whether caviar was an off white color...shopgirl just clued me in that it's a leather!


@Mac2  the Chanel website is mainly for seasonal style bags and not "classics". The stores have "lookbooks" if your lucky enough to find an SA who will tell you what colors and hardware will be arriving.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.



You look gorgeous dear DM — Love your outfit.  And three gorgeous red CCs.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your love for my 17B dark red M/L flap.  I have to make this quick because I have to run and feed my cats and DH.   Kendie, I adore this bag of yours, I really do.  Shopgirl, the leathers are very, very close, my friend.   I took a side by side shot of my mini and M/L today and I will post in a while *once everyone is fed and happy. *


*....once everyone is fed and happy.*
I just wanted to say...this comment is so cute and made me smile



Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


 You have the best 17B Red collection!!!!  So beautiful!!You look so chic and know so well how to pairs your gorgeous Red flap Thanks so much for taking your time for the photos and post, my dearest beautiful DM  You're the best!!


----------



## Mac2

@whiteswan1010 
Thank you for your response...I cannot believe how much I've learned on this site in just a few days of browsing!  I really covet the beautiful Chanel reds..._sigh_.   It's nice to meet you, too!


----------



## Iamminda

shopgirl4cc said:


> *....once everyone is fed and happy.*
> I just wanted to say...this comment is so cute and made me smile


May I also add that this is so like DM — always so caring and nurturing and sweet


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> May I also add that this is so like DM — always so caring and nurturing and sweet


Thank you, my friend. 


shast911 said:


> Wow that's gorgeous!


Thank you. 



Mac2 said:


> @Dextersmom
> OMGosh!  Soooo beautiful!  I  the silver hardware (mostly wear silver jewelry).   I understand this bag comes in a jumbo size...??   I wouldn't be able to get all my "stuff" in the M/L.    Cute hat, too.  Thanks for posting the pics.   Have a great evening.


Thank you so much and yes, this bag was also made in the jumbo size. 



Iamminda said:


> You look gorgeous dear DM — Love your outfit.  And three gorgeous red CCs.


Thanks, sweet IM.  Have you found the time to try a tumeric latte yet?



shopgirl4cc said:


> *....once everyone is fed and happy.*
> I just wanted to say...this comment is so cute and made me smile
> 
> 
> 
> You have the best 17B Red collection!!!!  So beautiful!!You look so chic and know so well how to pairs your gorgeous Red flap Thanks so much for taking your time for the photos and post, my dearest beautiful DM  You're the best!!


Thank you, my darling friend. Your red collection is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks, sweet IM.  Have you found the time to try a tumeric latte yet?



Haven’t tried it yet — wanted to today since I was near a Peet’s but was short on time.  Sounds like it is now your regular drink


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


Your 17B red pieces are breathtaking, DM!!!  You're so sweet posting these shots for us. .....Very cute hat.... love it so much!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Casual, chic and classy...... it's all about CC drawstring bucket!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Cool casual with your edgy drawstring!!  Freezing again in east here & Hope you have a cozy evening my darling friend


Thanks so much sweetest fashionistas & to @Dextersmom as well.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t tried it yet — wanted to today since I was near a Peet’s but was short on time.  Sounds like it is now your regular drink


Aha, thanks for mentioning Peet’s...is this the only place where you lovelies know of these turmeric lattes?
@Dextersmom


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> EVERY time I see this bag I sigh & say “I.NEED.ONE!!”


Hello dearest kendie
It is my first chanel & only jumbo, very very special to me and my absoloutel favourite 
Personally I would say go and treat yourself to one


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Stunning jumbo!!! @March786 , I am so happy to be twines with you on this combo I hope you had a fabulous lunch with your friend's bday!


Thankyou dearest 
It was a wonderful lunch with my very special friends


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> My favorite; black and gold.





Auvina15 said:


> Just STUNNING!!!



Thankyou kindest sweetest ladies


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961385


Love it kendie, even your casual vibe just looks fabulous


----------



## Sculli

Out and about with my business affinity[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Katzilla

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3961482
> 
> 
> Lavender today. Happy Friday!



What a beautiful color.


----------



## Katzilla

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.



Great look!! What a lovely Red family .


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> Out and about with my business affinity[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3962036


WowYou are pure AWESOMENESS!!!! Perfectly put together/LOVE your style & your BA looks perfect on you. I am seriously jealous of your hair too! I need that style!!!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Love it kendie, even your casual vibe just looks fabulous


 if you only saw what was underneath my coat, you’d change your mind!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Another friends birthday lunch with the jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 3961116


Such a beautiful bag! Hope the birthday lunch was fun.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961385


It's been a while since you took this gorgeous tote out!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


Totally in LOVE with your red colection!!     
And of course the red looks amazing on you, perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beautiful bag! Hope the birthday lunch was fun.


Thankyou bibi, it was! 
Wishing you a wonderful weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Aha, thanks for mentioning Peet’s...is this the only place where you lovelies know of these turmeric lattes?
> @Dextersmom



As far as I know, SB doesn’t offer it yet (they rolled it out in London a few months ago so possibly coming to the US soon?).   A quick google search for this drink in Ph shows a few places such as Bluestone Lane offer it (not sure if it is near you).  I hope to try it soon as well.


----------



## Doodles78

Totally busted taking a pic of my so black reissue but the girl was like, “I love your bag, is that a reissue?” So maybe she understood my infatuation


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Aha, thanks for mentioning Peet’s...is this the only place where you lovelies know of these turmeric lattes?
> @Dextersmom


I have been getting mine at a local organic cafe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Totally in LOVE with your red colection!!
> And of course the red looks amazing on you, perfect with your lovely outfit!





Auvina15 said:


> Your 17B red pieces are breathtaking, DM!!!  You're so sweet posting these shots for us. .....Very cute hat.... love it so much!!!





Katzilla said:


> Great look!! What a lovely Red family .


You are all so kind!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Doodles78 said:


> Totally busted taking a pic of my so black reissue but the girl was like, “I love your bag, is that a reissue?” So maybe she understood my infatuation


Stunning!


----------



## BagLady14

My new card holder on the boat.


----------



## Sculli

Kendie26 said:


> WowYou are pure AWESOMENESS!!!! Perfectly put together/LOVE your style & your BA looks perfect on you. I am seriously jealous of your hair too! I need that style!!!



Kendie26 thank you so much, you made my day more brighter, since it’s only raining here [emoji4][emoji8]. Let’s celebrate the weekend [emoji898][emoji899][emoji1323]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> As far as I know, SB doesn’t offer it yet (they rolled it out in London a few months ago so possibly coming to the US soon?).   A quick google search for this drink in Ph shows a few places such as Bluestone Lane offer it (not sure if it is near you).  I hope to try it soon as well.


You are a doll for even googling it for me sweetest iamminda...you are the greatest, thank you & love ya!!


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Totally busted taking a pic of my so black reissue but the girl was like, “I love your bag, is that a reissue?” So maybe she understood my infatuation


 Busted!! Hysterical!! How cool the “buster girl” knew & appreciated your beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have been getting mine at a local organic cafe.


Ya see DM, it’s just another reason why I need to move in with you (so i can try 1 of those lattes!)


----------



## Venessa84

Date night!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Travel day today. Early weekend getaway. Bum outfit + Chanel CF....I love it!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

national pizza day with my mini pink caviar flap [emoji487][emoji487][emoji487]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


This is why ppl obsess over chanel red


----------



## Vanana

Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...


----------



## Doodles78

Vanana said:


> Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...
> View attachment 3962827


Arghhhhhhh noooooo


----------



## Vanana

Doodles78 said:


> Arghhhhhhh noooooo


I know right?! $ can’t even buy this back for me if damaged 
She was like oh I didn’t know there’s someone behind me. I’m like thinking “really?! I was here when you got here and my left lung is still on the table because you jammed the chair into my back.. but I guess you wouldn’t know”


----------



## Dextersmom

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3962553
> 
> 
> Date night!


I love this beauty of yours.


----------



## Dextersmom

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3962681
> 
> Travel day today. Early weekend getaway. Bum outfit + Chanel CF....I love it!


This bag looks perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

MademoiselleXO said:


> national pizza day with my mini pink caviar flap [emoji487][emoji487][emoji487]
> 
> View attachment 3962767


This pink flap is so pretty. I adore square mini's.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...
> View attachment 3962827


OMG.......I am so sorry and I hope you remembered to breathe.  I don't know if I would have been able to hold it together if this happened to me.  Poor Lion flap.....I hope he will recover.


----------



## love2learn

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3960777
> 
> View attachment 3960779
> 
> Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


Sooooo cute!!  Love that flap!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring ... my casual vibe for Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961385


Love when you bring this beauty out!!


----------



## love2learn

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3961482
> 
> 
> Lavender today. Happy Friday!


Such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


 can't get enough of the red eye candy!!  And you look absolutely perfect wearing red!!  Your ever so cute top and sandals and best of all seeing those three red beauties side by side   They're all just so beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Sculli said:


> Out and about with my business affinity[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3962036


Love the blue and love the sparkle


----------



## love2learn

Doodles78 said:


> Totally busted taking a pic of my so black reissue but the girl was like, “I love your bag, is that a reissue?” So maybe she understood my infatuation


So funny!  I bet she did.


----------



## love2learn

BagLady14 said:


> My new card holder on the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962300


Love this color!!  You must be somewhere warm to be on a boat.  Lucky you!


----------



## love2learn

MademoiselleXO said:


> national pizza day with my mini pink caviar flap [emoji487][emoji487][emoji487]
> 
> View attachment 3962767


Beautiful picture of your mini.  The color looks beautiful and the food looks yummy.


----------



## Vanana

And this necklace that I keep wearing... definitely one of my favorite chanel jewelry... it’s different yet easy to coordinate, it’s a very nice size (not too big or small) plus it does have semi precious stones and fresh water pearls throughout so I thought it most than justify the price more so than my other chanel CJ (I know it’s weird to try to calculate or justify chanel “value” . 

Paired it with some pearl jewelry and a neutral cashmere sweater and my red lion flap posted earlier for a casual evening dinner


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> OMG.......I am so sorry and I hope you remembered to breathe.  I don't know if I would have been able to hold it together if this happened to me.  Poor Lion flap.....I hope he will recover.


Haha he recovered  I just like love love love this flap bag. Everything I want even single flap and prefect chain length. I wish he “roared” when it happened. Perhaps a future security feature  

Yeah I would be pretty devastated..... it’s not even cost or chanel bag.. it’s love, this one


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...
> View attachment 3962827


 so glad you were able to massage those indentations out!!  When you first revealed this beauty, I was in awe of this gem.  People are just in their own world these days and so many are not considerate of their surroundings (other people).  Happy "leo" just needed some TLC after his attack and not leather surgeons


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> And this necklace that I keep wearing... definitely one of my favorite chanel jewelry... it’s different yet easy to coordinate, it’s a very nice size (not too big or small) plus it does have semi precious stones and fresh water pearls throughout so I thought it most than justify the price more so than my other chanel CJ (I know it’s weird to try to calculate or justify chanel “value” .
> 
> Paired it with some pearl jewelry and a neutral cashmere sweater and my red lion flap posted earlier for a casual evening dinner
> 
> View attachment 3962971


Easy to see why you love this necklace.  I'm sure you looked fabulous!!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Easy to see why you love this necklace.  I'm sure you looked fabulous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> can't get enough of the red eye candy!!  And you look absolutely perfect wearing red!!  Your ever so cute top and sandals and best of all seeing those three red beauties side by side   They're all just so beautiful!!


You are so generous with your compliments, love2learn. Thank you.


----------



## More bags

Sculli said:


> Out and about with my business affinity[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3962036


Beautiful bag, it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...
> View attachment 3962827


OMG!!!!Hopefully Leo let out a loud roar to her!!! That bag is sensational!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Haha he recovered  I just like love love love this flap bag. Everything I want even single flap and prefect chain length. I wish he “roared” when it happened. Perhaps a future security feature
> 
> Yeah I would be pretty devastated..... it’s not even cost or chanel bag.. it’s love, this one


Once again we are on same wave length....i just reply saying I hope he roared BEFORE i am just now seeing your post!!! Your pearl ensemble is BEAUTIFUL...omg i don’t recall the pendant...LOVE!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> national pizza day with my mini pink caviar flap [emoji487][emoji487][emoji487]
> 
> View attachment 3962767


I’m jealous (& drooling) over everything in this pic!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...
> View attachment 3962827


Ooh noo, how rude!
Luckily she looks more than fine now, still beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> OMG!!!!Hopefully Leo let out a loud roar to her!!! That bag is sensational!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Ooh noo, how rude!
> Luckily she looks more than fine now, still beautiful!


 yes luckily  lambskin does allow that sometimes. Honestly almost a heart attack! This baby is definitely a bag I take in case of fire!!!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> so glad you were able to massage those indentations out!!  When you first revealed this beauty, I was in awe of this gem.  People are just in their own world these days and so many are not considerate of their surroundings (other people).  Happy "leo" just needed some TLC after his attack and not leather surgeons


That is true we are all so distracted and tired!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Once again we are on same wave length....i just reply saying I hope he roared BEFORE i am just now seeing your post!!! Your pearl ensemble is BEAUTIFUL...omg i don’t recall the pendant...LOVE!!!!


Thank you kendie the ear rings are from DH so he did a great job with something simple and classic I was so surprised he did well on his own . The pendant escaped my radar too I didn’t know it existed and then while picking up my bag in the city I saw this and even the SA was surprised they had this and there was no doubt at all that I would take it home (hard to photo but the stone has some iridescence blue/green under certain lights to it so it’s a bit fun which I like). I think they made a gray black version of it with different stones/materials and it’s very pretty too but different vibe. It was from one of the collections in 16 I think  it was around 700 so for chanel it’s not too bad. I sure wear it lots more than my pearls!! (The ccs on the pearl strands too loud for work )


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Casual Friday monochromatic looks with beige clair small CF, BCBG sweater and leather skirt paired with Ugg boots during the day, switched to Gucci boots for dinner at the evening. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday monochromatic looks with beige clair small CF, BCBG sweater and leather skirt paired with Ugg boots during the day, switched to Gucci boots for dinner at the evening. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!
> View attachment 3963445
> 
> View attachment 3963446
> 
> View attachment 3963447
> 
> View attachment 3963448


  WHOA WOMAN..these are seriously some killer fabulous mods!!! What a gorgeous ensemble...that blouse is TDF beautiful. DROOLING!!!


----------



## luvlux64

With my Chanel sunglasses . Out in the front yard to build snowman with the boys . Winter Olympics is here... Go Canada  . Have a great Saturday


----------



## BagLady14

At 400 restaurant St Petes


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Apparently this women sitting behind me decided that she can slam her chair all the way to squish my chanel lion flap bag. It’s really amazing how rude some ppl can be. Luckily it massaged out. Seriously...
> View attachment 3962827


Oh no she didn’t  !


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, everyone is fed and relaxed and I have my glass of red wine and can have my fun now.  Here are some shots of me and my 17B dark red M/L flap out and about this afternoon; enjoying my new obsession (tumeric latte) and doing a little shopping.  Also, as promised, a shot of my mini and M/L and o case, for good measure.  I do not have the artist's eye as our beautiful @shopgirl4cc does, but they look very, very close to me.  The only difference I notice is the leather on the mini is a tiny bit softer.  Btw, the M/L is made in France and the mini and o case are made in Italy.


My favourite color  love it


----------



## deb68nc

Sharing the ❤️❤️ of  my red medium flap worn with gray...nice combo together ..


----------



## BrightStar57

With my beautiful blue square mini. Definitely one of my favourite bags


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> My favourite color  love it


Thank you.


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new (to me) vintage camera bag  (Please excuse the dirty mirror)


----------



## anitsirk

BrightStar57 said:


> View attachment 3964085
> 
> View attachment 3964086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my beautiful blue square mini. Definitely one of my favourite bags



I love your outfits! You dress just like me!!!  Seriously I wore the exact same outfit as in your first pic yesterday except the sweater was black but it had the same collar, and I had on black tights. If only I had that electric blue mini


----------



## Treat you




----------



## Sculli

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag, it looks fantastic on you!



Thank you! [emoji170]


----------



## BrightStar57

anitsirk said:


> I love your outfits! You dress just like me!!!  Seriously I wore the exact same outfit as in your first pic yesterday except the sweater was black but it had the same collar, and I had on black tights. If only I had that electric blue mini



Aw, thanks, haha, nice to find like minded people!  And the electric blue mini is definitely a perfect pop of colour for most of my outfits!


----------



## Kendie26

BrightStar57 said:


> View attachment 3964085
> 
> View attachment 3964086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my beautiful blue square mini. Definitely one of my favourite bags


Stunning!! Love both modsas it’s perfect on you. That blue is just splendid.It’s the 1 chanel color that continues to avoid finding meas it’s been on my wishlist forever!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3963844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing the ❤️❤️ of  my red medium flap worn with gray...nice combo together ..


You wear your red beautifully & I always LOVE seeing all of your pretty dresses!!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new (to me) vintage camera bag  (Please excuse the dirty mirror)
> View attachment 3964231


Looks LOVELY on you dearest P!!! I so adore seeing vintage beauties like this one! Congrats again


----------



## deb68nc

Kendie26 said:


> You wear your red beautifully & I always LOVE seeing all of your pretty dresses!!


Awww your so sweet! i Love wearing dresses all year long..this bag is so special i feel privileged that i found her..


----------



## BrightStar57

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning!! Love both modsas it’s perfect on you. That blue is just splendid.It’s the 1 chanel color that continues to avoid finding meas it’s been on my wishlist forever!



Aww thank you!  I know the colour is stunning.   And I hope you will soon have luck and find just the perfect blue Chanel piece for you!


----------



## christina86

In Chicago for a bachelorette party and my friend rented out Ezza nail salon. How cute are their lockers! And one is dedicated to Coco Chanel!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Looks LOVELY on you dearest P!!! I so adore seeing vintage beauties like this one! Congrats again


Very kind of you. Thank you Kendie


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday monochromatic looks with beige clair small CF, BCBG sweater and leather skirt paired with Ugg boots during the day, switched to Gucci boots for dinner at the evening. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!
> View attachment 3963445
> 
> View attachment 3963446
> 
> View attachment 3963447
> 
> View attachment 3963448


You look so chic and pretty as always!!  Awww that stairs....! I miss Nobu...One of my favorite restaurants in the city I hope you had a wonderful time my coolest friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

christina86 said:


> View attachment 3965336
> 
> 
> In Chicago for a bachelorette party and my friend rented out Ezza nail salon. How cute are their lockers! And one is dedicated to Coco Chanel!



How cute!! this would make me happy and smile too!  Thank you for sharing such a fun experience! @christina86 And I love your reissue RHW!


----------



## nuf

Some details from my casual weekend. Hope you like them as well  I am truly Chanel - obsessed.


----------



## Purselover86

Eveywhere is so fancy! Here we are at Walmart [emoji23]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nuf said:


> Some details from my casual weekend. Hope you like them as well  I am truly Chanel - obsessed.


So pretty close up pics of the gorgeous leather and color!  Thanks for sharing @nuf   I completely understand your Chanel love/obsession from your beautiful pics!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Purselover86 said:


> Eveywhere is so fancy! Here we are at Walmart [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966016


Hello @Purselover86 I think such a wonderful things you wear your beloved Chanel daily!


----------



## Purselover86

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello @Purselover86 I think such a wonderful things you wear your beloved Chanel daily!



I was only using them occasionally but then I thought what is the point of them just sitting in the closet? [emoji2]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!


----------



## nuf

shopgirl4cc said:


> So pretty close up pics of the gorgeous leather and color!  Thanks for sharing @nuf   I completely understand your Chanel love/obsession from your beautiful pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


Hi there, my beautiful friend.  What a lovely vision; refreshing drink, beautiful you and classic puffy and gleaming Chanel.   Triple perfection.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there, my beautiful friend.  What a lovely vision; refreshing drink, beautiful you and classic puffy and gleaming Chanel.   Triple perfection.


Thanks so much my gorgeous friend DM  Awwww...you're always so generous and have such gentle heart, such sweet of you to say that...!   I always adore your chic style and beautiful mods shots with your beautiful Chanels!!


----------



## cocochanel255

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new (to me) vintage camera bag  (Please excuse the dirty mirror)
> View attachment 3964231


That looks so great!  Where did you find such a fabulous vintage bag?


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel necklace and belt to work today


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


HahA love the smiling cucumber!!!!!   TOO CUTE!

Love our twin 17c mini  controversal for sure on the shine/sheen but I love it.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA WOMAN..these are seriously some killer fabulous mods!!! What a gorgeous ensemble...that blouse is TDF beautiful. DROOLING!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so chic and pretty as always!!  Awww that stairs....! I miss Nobu...One of my favorite restaurants in the city I hope you had a wonderful time my coolest friend!



So sweet of you ladies for the kind compliments. Thank you   Love your pics here too! Have a lovely week ladies.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


Beautiful shots always, ❤️ the smiling drink, sip me sip me sip me...kiss me kiss me kiss me  Hope you had a wonderful birthday weekend. Xoxo


----------



## Panzanella

cocochanel255 said:


> That looks so great!  Where did you find such a fabulous vintage bag?


Thank you!  It was from my local vintage shop in Bangkok.


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


That smiling cucumber was just tooo cute.  Was it intentional? Did they make it all like that or was it pure chance? Btw, haven’t seen you on here for a while, shopgirl4cc. Hope all’s well. Glad you’re back.


----------



## Panzanella

New baby!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3966552


That’s a perfect grayish beige so hard to find!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> HahA love the smiling cucumber!!!!!   TOO CUTE!
> 
> Love our twin 17c mini  controversal for sure on the shine/sheen but I love it.



Yes so happy to be twines @Vanana  Oh yeah I remember there was two separated discussions on this 17C series caviar. Personally I love it too  for the quality.
Compare to my other caviar minis, interestingly this 17C caviar is the closest to the old good structured caviar mini of 13xxx...series from 2009~2010, more than my others ( 14S &14B, 14C, 16S, 17B caviars minis ) I know some people don't like the edge stitching and shiny surface on caviar like patent, but I love its different from my others and its so light weight yet well structured Made in France  

Btw, I forgot to take the pic of my old Chanel camellia rain boots last time but I wore in rainy weekend and just remembered you were curious before Sorry for my laziness and bad quality of quick shots on the street while outing last weekend.... 
I actually have gotten backup pairs at that year ( it was about 2009~2010 if my memory is correct ) I was glad I did at that time since the first one got worn out and scratched up, and this one is second pairs....anyway these pics is for you ~ 




and closed up of Camellia parts..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful shots always, ❤️ the smiling drink, sip me sip me sip me...kiss me kiss me kiss me  Hope you had a wonderful birthday weekend. Xoxo


You're so fun and cute @Jkfashionstyle  Thank you so much for the bday wishes  Hope you have a nice week ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> That smiling cucumber was just tooo cute.  Was it intentional? Did they make it all like that or was it pure chance? Btw, haven’t seen you on here for a while, shopgirl4cc. Hope all’s well. Glad you’re back.


Thank you so much dear @Panzanella  Yes I hope it is international for you  You're so sweet, thank you! I missed your posts with your beautiful Chanels too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3966552


@Panzanella  I really love your style and special beige flap on green dress!! Beautiful contrast!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Can't wait for the actual reunion lunar new year dinner that we had to had it first last weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


There SHE  is...queen of ladies room mods!     
Beautiful as always my dear! That drink is adorable, like you!! HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY week sweet friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait for the actual reunion lunar new year dinner that we had to had it first last weekend!


You are always a true, beautiful vision of extreme loveliness Firstchanellv!!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3966552


A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!! Ahhhhh...you look perfect as always!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> You are always a true, beautiful vision of extreme loveliness Firstchanellv!!


Haha I always look forward to your compliment! You have the best things to say and makes my heart flutter! #girlfan  Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haha I always look forward to your compliment! You have the best things to say and makes my heart flutter! #girlfan  Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Topaazy

Check out my wonderful blue lacquer.
Very cool.Color just awesome
Also i have:Red, yellow, purple, bloody!


Regards Topazy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday monochromatic looks with beige clair small CF, BCBG sweater and leather skirt paired with Ugg boots during the day, switched to Gucci boots for dinner at the evening. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers!
> View attachment 3963445
> 
> View attachment 3963446
> 
> View attachment 3963447
> 
> View attachment 3963448


You look stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> Some details from my casual weekend. Hope you like them as well  I am truly Chanel - obsessed.


All are beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


LOVE the mini esp the shine! Is yours ghw?
Great shots, and that gin tonic....
Enjoy your week!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait for the actual reunion lunar new year dinner that we had to had it first last weekend!


So chic and elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

So black today with yes four brooches 
No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
Enjoy your week!


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> That’s a perfect grayish beige so hard to find!!!


Ahhh I’ve been trying to think what shade of beige this is. Was thinking blue-ish but thought it wasn’t quite right. You’re a genius


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much dear @Panzanella  Yes I hope it is international for you  You're so sweet, thank you! I missed your posts with your beautiful Chanels too





shopgirl4cc said:


> @Panzanella  I really love your style and special beige flap on green dress!! Beautiful contrast!


Thank you, dear shopgirl4cc. Very kind of you  Lovely to see your beautiful pics again


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!! Ahhhhh...you look perfect as always!!!


Thank you!! And you are sweet as always!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


Wow, that’s a stunning ensemble.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van”/Tweed 225 at hair salon yesterday [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956777



  My dream bag is Chanel tweed.  Beautiful bag & congratulations.  I tried on one last weekend, classic M/L.  It was a bit small, but the price tag was HUGE!


----------



## lovieluvslux

MademoiselleXO said:


> Dinner date with my boyfriend (pre-Super Bowl ) and my cruise 18 caviar mini with SHW [emoji92] this baby is one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3957530



I always like your food-grams.  So delicious!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3960777
> 
> View attachment 3960779
> 
> Denim day ... c15 fringe denim flab and c18 washed denim ballet flats .


OMG. Jean and fringe... co cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


You look amazing!!  The red is beautiful and your brooches are gorgeous!  I may have to try wearing more than one....you have inspired me.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> There SHE  is...queen of ladies room mods!
> Beautiful as always my dear! That drink is adorable, like you!! HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY week sweet friend!


Thank you thank you soooo much!! my most fun and highest energish friend! I've missed your super emoji powers!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE the mini esp the shine! Is yours ghw?
> Great shots, and that gin tonic....
> Enjoy your week!


Thank you dear sweet Bibi  Yes This one is called Light Gold HW / champagne tone gold color. 



Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865



Wow you just said 4?  4 brooches!?  GORGEOUSNESS!! AND WHAT A BEAUTIFUL Red coat!!  No worries,  I understand about camera shot and lights effects and change the Red shade always!  I can imagine how pretty actually is and you look so beautiful in gorgeous Red coat!! You paired so well - So black Chevron reissue matches perfectly with red color!! Dreamy!!


----------



## MahaM

At mom’s with my mini...


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054


Absolutely beautiful, my sweet friend!!! Glad you had so much fun!!! The drink is so cool and I really like your necklace as well!!!


----------



## Auvina15

nuf said:


> Some details from my casual weekend. Hope you like them as well  I am truly Chanel - obsessed.


These are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3966552


What a gorgeous vintage piece and your wearing it so perfectly!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


Wow... you paired all 4 brooches so beautifully, my friend!!!
Love everything of this shot and the so black piece is my favorite!!!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Ahhh I’ve been trying to think what shade of beige this is. Was thinking blue-ish but thought it wasn’t quite right. You’re a genius


Hahahaha thanks but no genius


----------



## Vanana

MahaM said:


> At mom’s with my mini...


Perfect demo on how versatile the classic ml is even dressed down. You KNOW we all love those fun shoes


----------



## Vanana

Chanel tweed in action today


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes so happy to be twines @Vanana  Oh yeah I remember there was two separated discussions on this 17C series caviar. Personally I love it too  for the quality.
> Compare to my other caviar minis, interestingly this 17C caviar is the closest to the old good structured caviar mini of 13xxx...series from 2009~2010, more than my others ( 14S &14B, 14C, 16S, 17B caviars minis ) I know some people don't like the edge stitching and shiny surface on caviar like patent, but I love its different from my others and its so light weight yet well structured Made in France
> 
> Btw, I forgot to take the pic of my old Chanel camellia rain boots last time but I wore in rainy weekend and just remembered you were curious before Sorry for my laziness and bad quality of quick shots on the street while outing last weekend....
> I actually have gotten backup pairs at that year ( it was about 2009~2010 if my memory is correct ) I was glad I did at that time since the first one got worn out and scratched up, and this one is second pairs....anyway these pics is for you ~
> View attachment 3966586
> 
> View attachment 3966588
> 
> and closed up of Camellia parts..
> View attachment 3966589


Oh.my.gosh. What are you doing to me?!?! You have such great taste - and sense! I would TOTALLY get 2 pairs too of these amazing rain boots!!!!!! They are ridiculous!!!!!’ So very jealous  thanks so much for posting them! I’ve necer seen them before and seriously they are too good to be true. Even the shape of the toe box. Everything!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


Oh I looooove the coat!  It’s funny you know us crazy chanel women with the “true red” “orange red” nonsense haha  

On brooches... the more the better!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, my sweet friend!!! Glad you had so much fun!!! The drink is so cool and I really like your necklace as well!!!


Thank you so much my dearest friend @Auvina15  You're always really so sweet heart


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


You look so classy and beautiful, a stylish mama as always @Vanana  I adore your collector piece Tweed Reissue!  I really love your pretty hair style and pop of nail color as well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Oh.my.gosh. What are you doing to me?!?! You have such great taste - and sense! I would TOTALLY get 2 pairs too of these amazing rain boots!!!!!! They are ridiculous!!!!!’ So very jealous  thanks so much for posting them! I’ve necer seen them before and seriously they are too good to be true. Even the shape of the toe box. Everything!


Thank you for your sweet compliments @Vanana  I knew that, you're a Chanel  who could understand this love!!  that's why I wanted to share with you ( as rare as this lazy me lol   ) Yes, I know you're pretty newer Chanel lover but I know ( everyone knows  you own huge collective Chanel more than anyone here in just a few years!!  so you might not familiar these....i saw these everywhere at Chanel boutique and dept stores' s shoes section at that time, almost 9- 10 years ago... So sadly they were discontinued many years ago. How I really wish Chanel could bring back these rain boots again, then we would add more...you know  I actually really wanted to add the same style in Silver HW on camellia flowers ( sparkle black one ) but I've totally missed them at that time..sigh Now we could find only at reseller's site that look like beaten up condition...( I really don't wanna get any used shoes from resellers, no way ) even my first pairs is almost 9-10 years old looks terrible now. See, attached more pics I took quickly at our mud room. They are really comfy as rain boots compare to other brand's I own ( LV's and Prada they're heavier than these ) I thought Chanel would keep to produce these cuties and I was hoping they would become Classic lines though. I guess Chanel don't produce many "rain boots" since then? I haven't seen many rain boots collection at the boutiques lately? 


Left dirty pairs is almost 9-10 years old and scratched up and turned to grayish surface now but my memories in them for years and still cannot throw them away.... 
Right pairs I started wearing just a couple of years ago in raining day...


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliments @Vanana  I knew that, you're a Chanel  who could understand this love!!  that's why I wanted to share with you ( as rare as this lazy me lol   ) Yes, I know you're pretty newer Chanel lover but I know ( everyone knows  you own huge collective Chanel more than anyone here in just a few years!!  so you might not familiar these....i saw these everywhere at Chanel boutique and dept stores' s shoes section at that time, almost 9- 10 years ago... So sadly they were discontinued many years ago. How I really wish Chanel could bring back these rain boots again, then we would add more...you know  I actually really wanted to add the same style in Silver HW on camellia flowers ( sparkle black one ) but I've totally missed them at that time..sigh Now we could find only at reseller's site that look like beaten up condition...( I really don't wanna get any used shoes from resellers, no way ) even my first pairs is almost 9-10 years old looks terrible now. See, attached more pics I took quickly at our mud room. They are really comfy as rain boots compare to other brand's I own ( LV's and Prada they're heavier than these ) I thought Chanel would keep to produce these cuties and I was hoping they would become Classic lines though. I guess Chanel don't produce many "rain boots" since then? I haven't seen many rain boots collection at the boutiques lately?
> View attachment 3967535
> 
> Left dirty pairs is almost 9-10 years old and scratched up and turned to grayish surface now but my memories in them for years and still cannot throw them away....
> Right pairs I started wearing just a couple of years ago in raining day...


My dear shopgirl, I have to tell you that these are the cutest, most darling rain boots I have ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


 BEAUTIFUL!!!! You're a Chanel goddess my beautiful friend DM!!I adore your beautiful chic style how to pair classic flap on and love your sunny bathroom too!! your beautiful posts always has brighten up this Chanel form I love your way to rotate your gorgeours Chanels in a day like that!! I sometimes do the same and enjoy to rotate 2 bags in a day and its so fun!! Your new sandal is the COOLEST and great on your beautiful skin and slender legs


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> My dear shopgirl, I have to tell you that these are the cutest, most darling rain boots I have ever seen in my life!!!


Awww how sweet you are!  You're my precious darling friend


----------



## luvlux64

When you’re almost 20 years married: hubby says, “got you these now, there’ll be a long line up tomorrow night!” Lol . Hope you guys have a Happy Valentine’s Day


----------



## Panzanella

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous vintage piece and your wearing it so perfectly!!!


Thank you Auvina. You’re very kind


----------



## Christofle

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452



What an amazing tweed!!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

First time wearing this brooch (gift from DH last year)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


Tweed had me at hello! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


WHOA! Fantastic FOUR! Not the movie, you fashionista Bibi!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


So envy DM, showing your toes on those sexy thongs...sandals  send some warm weather to us pls...  always looking fab with your cc ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> So envy DM, showing your toes on those sexy thongs...sandals  send some warm weather to us pls...  always looking fab with your cc ❤️


Thank you and I wish I could send some sunshine your way.  You are too sweet and your camellia brooch is a stunner. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! You're a Chanel goddess my beautiful friend DM!!I adore your beautiful chic style how to pair classic flap on and love your sunny bathroom too!! your beautiful posts always has brighten up this Chanel form I love your way to rotate your gorgeours Chanels in a day like that!! I sometimes do the same and enjoy to rotate 2 bags in a day and its so fun!! Your new sandal is the COOLEST and great on your beautiful skin and slender legs


Oh, shopgirl, you are too much, my friend.   YOU are the Chanel goddess, but I will gladly follow behind you.  I was very happy to stumble upon these sandals.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic and elegant!


Thanks gorgeous! You look great in red!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


There’s my sweet “Dreamboat”...wow are you ever a vision!!! That’s 1 of my favorite bags of yours & WOW on that stunning coat w/ the 4 brooches!!! You should be a fashion stylist (if you aren’t already!)


----------



## Kendie26

lovieluvslux said:


> My dream bag is Chanel tweed.  Beautiful bag & congratulations.  I tried on one last weekend, classic M/L.  It was a bit small, but the price tag was HUGE!


Thanks so much & my 1 & only tweed was indeed my holy grail bag. I know what you mean about the prices, ugh but I do hope you will have 1 someday if it’s your dream bag! Best luck!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


You / THIS pic should clearly be a Chanel advertisement!!!! Tweed on my lovely


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


Yay!!  I remember you recently saying you wanted to get out ms fuchsia WOC & of course i love your CF.....That Cardi is perfect & totally awesome sandalsYou are BEAUTIFUL as ever DM


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Wow, that’s a stunning ensemble.


Aww thank you so much!
Congrats on your new vintage found, love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing!!  The red is beautiful and your brooches are gorgeous!  I may have to try wearing more than one....you have inspired me.


You're super sweet, thank you for the compliment!! 
Yes please try more than one brooche.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you dear sweet Bibi  Yes This one is called Light Gold HW / champagne tone gold color.
> 
> Wow you just said 4?  4 brooches!?  GORGEOUSNESS!! AND WHAT A BEAUTIFUL Red coat!!  No worries,  I understand about camera shot and lights effects and change the Red shade always!  I can imagine how pretty actually is and you look so beautiful in gorgeous Red coat!! You paired so well - So black Chevron reissue matches perfectly with red color!! Dreamy!!


Didn't know it came in light gold also, I've only seen it with shw. So you have the black mini light gold hardware from 17B and this Cruise one? Understand why you coudn't pass the Cruise one: the leather is just so lucious and sparkly, loving it!

 four, I saw the huge collar as a canvas for more brooches.
Thank you very much for your sweet words!   

It annoys me how red is difficult to capture....


----------



## Bibi25260

MahaM said:


> At mom’s with my mini...


Little beauty!
Love those shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Wow... you paired all 4 brooches so beautifully, my friend!!!
> Love everything of this shot and the so black piece is my favorite!!!


 You're so sweet, thank you so much for the compliments!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


Looking so chic and elegant, and that pose....just like a Greek Godess!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Oh I looooove the coat!  It’s funny you know us crazy chanel women with the “true red” “orange red” nonsense haha
> 
> On brooches... the more the better!!!!


Aww thank you for the compliment! It really annoys me how difficult it is to capture reds.
Don't know if more than four will be alright.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


Looking fabulous as always!! Love all Chanel items!
Congrats on your new sandals, they're classic, elegant and beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> My dear shopgirl, I have to tell you that these are the cutest, most darling rain boots I have ever seen in my life!!!


@shopgirl4cc I agree!!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> When you’re almost 20 years married: hubby says, “got you these now, there’ll be a long line up tomorrow night!” Lol . Hope you guys have a Happy Valentine’s Day
> View attachment 3967566


So sweet of your hubby!
Perfect shot!
Enjoy your Vanetine's Day, it looks it will be wonderful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time wearing this brooch (gift from DH last year)
> View attachment 3967607
> 
> View attachment 3967612


What a beautiful gift! You should wear it more often.


Jkfashionstyle said:


> WHOA! Fantastic FOUR! Not the movie, you fashionista Bibi!


Aww thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thanks gorgeous! You look great in red!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> There’s my sweet “Dreamboat”...wow are you ever a vision!!! That’s 1 of my favorite bags of yours & WOW on that stunning coat w/ the 4 brooches!!! You should be a fashion stylist (if you aren’t already!)



 you're super sweet as always, thank you very much!!   
The tag of this scarf fell off Saturday night but I didn't lost it! It was lying on the sofa...
I'm not a fashion sytlist but maybe.....


----------



## LV4

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MahaM

Bibi25260 said:


> Little beauty!
> Love those shoes!



Thank you ..


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> So sweet of your hubby!
> Perfect shot!
> Enjoy your Vanetine's Day, it looks it will be wonderful!


Thank you, same to you


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Relaxed Sunday Brunch turned to a laugh-attack by facing this smiling cucumber gin-tonic when a waiter brought this to me.. It was too cute to drink up.. and wanted to share with you Chanel lovelies here today...
> A bonus pic of an annuel lady's room mod shot... I took my 17C caviar mini in rainy Sunday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Wish Chanel lovelies have an another wonderful week!
> View attachment 3966051
> 
> View attachment 3966052
> 
> View attachment 3966053
> 
> View attachment 3966054



LOL!!! This is really SOOO funny and adorable!!!   Oh my, I can imagine how your pretty face got [a laugh attack] and laughing so hard with tears in a nice restaurant!!  I have this Olympic fever and been stuck with TV every night after work and totally missed this fun post. Thanks for sharing this! That humorous smiling drink and your charming character really cheer me up. your amusing post always makes me relax from my tiring stressful work and my messy mommy job, oh well  I got day off today, Happy Valentines Day!  Hope you had a fabulous birthday weekend, my gorgeous buddy


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.



Beautiful lamb flap and WOC, sandals on a beautiful lady!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes so happy to be twines @Vanana  Oh yeah I remember there was two separated discussions on this 17C series caviar. Personally I love it too  for the quality.
> Compare to my other caviar minis, interestingly this 17C caviar is the closest to the old good structured caviar mini of 13xxx...series from 2009~2010, more than my others ( 14S &14B, 14C, 16S, 17B caviars minis ) I know some people don't like the edge stitching and shiny surface on caviar like patent, but I love its different from my others and its so light weight yet well structured Made in France
> 
> Btw, I forgot to take the pic of my old Chanel camellia rain boots last time but I wore in rainy weekend and just remembered you were curious before Sorry for my laziness and bad quality of quick shots on the street while outing last weekend....
> I actually have gotten backup pairs at that year ( it was about 2009~2010 if my memory is correct ) I was glad I did at that time since the first one got worn out and scratched up, and this one is second pairs....anyway these pics is for you ~
> View attachment 3966586
> 
> View attachment 3966588
> 
> and closed up of Camellia parts..
> View attachment 3966589





shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliments @Vanana  I knew that, you're a Chanel  who could understand this love!!  that's why I wanted to share with you ( as rare as this lazy me lol   ) Yes, I know you're pretty newer Chanel lover but I know ( everyone knows  you own huge collective Chanel more than anyone here in just a few years!!  so you might not familiar these....i saw these everywhere at Chanel boutique and dept stores' s shoes section at that time, almost 9- 10 years ago... So sadly they were discontinued many years ago. How I really wish Chanel could bring back these rain boots again, then we would add more...you know  I actually really wanted to add the same style in Silver HW on camellia flowers ( sparkle black one ) but I've totally missed them at that time..sigh Now we could find only at reseller's site that look like beaten up condition...( I really don't wanna get any used shoes from resellers, no way ) even my first pairs is almost 9-10 years old looks terrible now. See, attached more pics I took quickly at our mud room. They are really comfy as rain boots compare to other brand's I own ( LV's and Prada they're heavier than these ) I thought Chanel would keep to produce these cuties and I was hoping they would become Classic lines though. I guess Chanel don't produce many "rain boots" since then? I haven't seen many rain boots collection at the boutiques lately?
> View attachment 3967535
> 
> Left dirty pairs is almost 9-10 years old and scratched up and turned to grayish surface now but my memories in them for years and still cannot throw them away....
> Right pairs I started wearing just a couple of years ago in raining day...



WOW! ADORABLE Rain boots!! I don't own them but i remember them! Wish they made again too. Hey lucky you! They are precious now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Beautiful lamb flap and WOC, sandals on a beautiful lady!





Kendie26 said:


> Yay!!  I remember you recently saying you wanted to get out ms fuchsia WOC & of course i love your CF.....That Cardi is perfect & totally awesome sandalsYou are BEAUTIFUL as ever DM





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous as always!! Love all Chanel items!
> Congrats on your new sandals, they're classic, elegant and beautiful!!


Thank you all so much and Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Wearing vintage Chanel today


----------



## Vanana

Christofle said:


> What an amazing tweed!!!!


Thank you! I thought that as long and @Kendie26 and I keep posting photos of this bag periodically, people may be more convinced that after all this time the tweed bag is still alive and kicking and looking ok! . I think it’s all about how one take care of one’s bags (tweed, leather or otherwise).  We are working to convince those tweed baglovers who fear the longevity of the material to convert! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so classy and beautiful, a stylish mama as always @Vanana  I adore your collector piece Tweed Reissue!  I really love your pretty hair style and pop of nail color as well!


Thank you and likewise!


----------



## CocoLover27

My Valentines date, mini valentines flap bag !


----------



## Kendie26

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Wearing vintage Chanel today


You look exquisite in your Chanel !!!


----------



## Kendie26

A very big & most special Happy Valentine’s Day wish to all of you wonderful Chanel lovers!! I planned on wearing 1 of my reds today but it didn’t work w/ my blouse, so Ms. Pinkie got out for lunch date w/ dear Mom. Sad for me, hubby has tennis tourney tonight so we have to wait a night to celebrate Valentines....which means red Chanel tomorrow!
Kisses to all of my favorite Chanel lovelies!


----------



## Kendie26

CocoLover27 said:


> My Valentines date, mini valentines flap bag !
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968379


How perfect is this!!! Love her...happy Valentines celebration to you CocoLover!


----------



## MahaM

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


An elegant bag.


----------



## CocoLover27

Kendie26 said:


> How perfect is this!!! Love her...happy Valentines celebration to you CocoLover!


Happy Valentines to you too Kendie26 
I like your mini pink bag !


----------



## Kendie26

CocoLover27 said:


> Happy Valentines to you too Kendie26
> I like your mini pink bag !


Thanks so much !


----------



## Purseaddict718

actually had a warm day here in CT today [emoji178][emoji178][emoji41]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> A very big & most special Happy Valentine’s Day wish to all of you wonderful Chanel lovers!! I planned on wearing 1 of my reds today but it didn’t work w/ my blouse, so Ms. Pinkie got out for lunch date w/ dear Mom. Sad for me, hubby has tennis tourney tonight so we have to wait a night to celebrate Valentines....which means red Chanel tomorrow!
> Kisses to all of my favorite Chanel lovelies!


Pretty in pink.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


This is "IT"!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

MahaM said:


> An elegant bag.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> This is "IT"!!!!!


Haha thank you auvina


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


So gorgeous, my beautiful friend!!! Love the entire look!!!
Your sandals are super adorable!!! Happy Valentines!!!


----------



## Auvina15

CocoLover27 said:


> My Valentines date, mini valentines flap bag !
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968379


Just perfect!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> A very big & most special Happy Valentine’s Day wish to all of you wonderful Chanel lovers!! I planned on wearing 1 of my reds today but it didn’t work w/ my blouse, so Ms. Pinkie got out for lunch date w/ dear Mom. Sad for me, hubby has tennis tourney tonight so we have to wait a night to celebrate Valentines....which means red Chanel tomorrow!
> Kisses to all of my favorite Chanel lovelies!


Very BEAUTIFUL!!! Hope you had a wonderful time with your dear mommy and a lovely date with your DH tmr!!! Happy Valentines!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you so much!
> Congrats on your new vintage found, love the color!


Thank you! Very kind of you to say


----------



## Panzanella

Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


So glad you are using your lovely new vintage beauties right away! I love the color & proportion/size of this one on you. I will never tire of seeing all of your pretty & most feminine dresses! Hope you gals all had a wonderful time


----------



## Jdljb

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


Love this idea! You look fab


----------



## Bibi25260

LV4 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> A very big & most special Happy Valentine’s Day wish to all of you wonderful Chanel lovers!! I planned on wearing 1 of my reds today but it didn’t work w/ my blouse, so Ms. Pinkie got out for lunch date w/ dear Mom. Sad for me, hubby has tennis tourney tonight so we have to wait a night to celebrate Valentines....which means red Chanel tomorrow!
> Kisses to all of my favorite Chanel lovelies!


Looking romantic and elegant on Valetine's Day, I hope yours was fantastic!
And that beautiful Pinkie just perfect with your outfit and for VD!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


Not corney at all! Perfect for Valentine's Day and so elegant on you, and that beautiful red bag makes it complete!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking romantic and elegant on Valetine's Day, I hope yours was fantastic!
> And that beautiful Pinkie just perfect with your outfit and for VD!


Sweetest thanks dear Bibi...hope you also had a lovely Valentines!!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> So glad you are using your lovely new vintage beauties right away! I love the color & proportion/size of this one on you. I will never tire of seeing all of your pretty & most feminine dresses! Hope you gals all had a wonderful time


Thank you dear Kendie  You are the sweetest! Sometimes I wonder how you can always come up with the nicest things to say, but then I am sure that’s who you are


----------



## Panzanella

Jdljb said:


> Love this idea! You look fab


Thank you!!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Not corney at all! Perfect for Valentine's Day and so elegant on you, and that beautiful red bag makes it complete!


Thank you Bibi for your kind words. So sweet of you


----------



## MahaM

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


Love how you celebrate Valentine’s Day   !


----------



## Doodles78

My poor abused jumbo... I need more caviar bags cuz this ones getting dragged around a lot! Watching my toddler while daughter is at gymnastics.


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


I love your dress it fit you so well like the flare, and of course the bag  so sweet that you and your gals do this  hope you had a great time!


----------



## Panzanella

MahaM said:


> Love how you celebrate Valentine’s Day   !


Thank you!


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> I love your dress it fit you so well like the flare, and of course the bag  so sweet that you and your gals do this  hope you had a great time!


Thank you for your sweet compliments, Vanana  Yes it was great fun. Hope you had a good valentine’s day too!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


I always love seeing this tweed flap of yours!  You and Kendie really rock the tweed!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


Love seeing two of your beauties in one day!!  Also really LOVE your new sandals


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time wearing this brooch (gift from DH last year)
> View attachment 3967607
> 
> View attachment 3967612


I really love the simplicity of this beautiful brooch.  Your turtleneck is such a beautiful color, but just adding this gorgeous camellia gives it that extra special "wow" factor.  Just so pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

CocoLover27 said:


> My Valentines date, mini valentines flap bag !
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968379


That color is just eye candy galore!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> A very big & most special Happy Valentine’s Day wish to all of you wonderful Chanel lovers!! I planned on wearing 1 of my reds today but it didn’t work w/ my blouse, so Ms. Pinkie got out for lunch date w/ dear Mom. Sad for me, hubby has tennis tourney tonight so we have to wait a night to celebrate Valentines....which means red Chanel tomorrow!
> Kisses to all of my favorite Chanel lovelies!


Such a cute and fun blouse!!  Having "Ms Pinkie" along just brings that much more fun to the party with mom!  Love this beautiful pink chevron!!


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


It looks like a fun dress and your new vintage bag looks perfect with it!  Hope you and the girls had fun.


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliments, Vanana  Yes it was great fun. Hope you had a good valentine’s day too!


Hahaha glad to hear!!! I was at work till late but mister was super sweet in heating up food and taking care of me upon arrival at home so it made up for the continuous and constant cruel and unusual punishment that the company puts me through


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


Don't know what I love more?  The coat (always love this style), the brooches and how they're arranged on the coat, or the so black flap?  And honorable mention should be your beautiful scarf that looks perfect with your coat!!  I just love your whole attire!  Beautiful picture!


----------



## Panzanella

My SA sent me a cute little “Chanel Happy Chinese New Year” clip. Can’t seem to be able to attach mp4 file on here, unfortunately, so will just share some screenshots then. (Plus my outfit of the day). Anyway, to anyone celebrating, happy Chinese New Year!!


----------



## Panzanella

love2learn said:


> It looks like a fun dress and your new vintage bag looks perfect with it!  Hope you and the girls had fun.


Awww, thank you  We had a great time. Hope you did too


----------



## Lipstickmafia410

Out to dinner with this stunner [emoji5]


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love seeing two of your beauties in one day!!  Also really LOVE your new sandals


Thank you.


----------



## Pretty Bags

Spending the Chinese New Year with the beauty...


----------



## Sandra.AT

second time of taking my jumbo to work I love it that I can take her to work as the size is perfect for my essentials and it doesn’t look too elegant for work [emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> I really love the simplicity of this beautiful brooch.  Your turtleneck is such a beautiful color, but just adding this gorgeous camellia gives it that extra special "wow" factor.  Just so pretty!!


Ya so sweet @love2learn, thank you for the lovely compliment


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> My SA sent me a cute little “Chanel Happy Chinese New Year” clip. Can’t seem to be able to attach mp4 file on here, unfortunately, so will just share some screenshots then. (Plus my outfit of the day). Anyway, to anyone celebrating, happy Chinese New Year!!
> View attachment 3969857
> 
> View attachment 3969855
> 
> View attachment 3969854
> 
> View attachment 3969856


 Such an incredible outfit of the day!! HAPPIEST WISHES TO ALL of you beauties who celebrate Chinese New Year!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lipstickmafia410 said:


> Out to dinner with this stunner [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969986


Incredibly beautiful chanel tote!! Love this one...welcome to tPF!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Don't know what I love more?  The coat (always love this style), the brooches and how they're arranged on the coat, or the so black flap?  And honorable mention should be your beautiful scarf that looks perfect with your coat!!  I just love your whole attire!  Beautiful picture!


Aww thank you so much, so sweet of you!! 
Forgot to mention the scarf is Chanel also  or did you regonize it?


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> My SA sent me a cute little “Chanel Happy Chinese New Year” clip. Can’t seem to be able to attach mp4 file on here, unfortunately, so will just share some screenshots then. (Plus my outfit of the day). Anyway, to anyone celebrating, happy Chinese New Year!!
> View attachment 3969857
> 
> View attachment 3969855
> 
> View attachment 3969854
> 
> View attachment 3969856


Pretty dress with beautiful bag! Would love to see this on.


----------



## Bibi25260

Lipstickmafia410 said:


> Out to dinner with this stunner [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969986


Welcome!
Stunning indeed!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Reissue is visiting a champagne bar today


----------



## Jill N

Out for day with my so black woc..[emoji173]️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

TGIF! Late posting from Vday with red mini ❤️


----------



## bebefuzz

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


Adorbs!! 

Here is my outfit post:


----------



## XCCX

I hope you don’t mind me sharing these here..

I still don’t have the gut to take them out, so they’ve been “in action” around the house only and on carpeted floor lol!

I just want to make sure they fit well and be able to make up my decision fully about keeping them.


----------



## Luxlynx

Lipstickmafia410 said:


> Out to dinner with this stunner [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969986


OMG! Love that one. Can you have it crossbody?


----------



## Lipstickmafia410

Luxlynx said:


> OMG! Love that one. Can you have it crossbody?



Thank you[emoji5]. It can be worn on the shoulder comfortably but not crossbody. It’s fairly big, possibly the size of an xl gst ( I’ve never did a true side by side comparison)


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you so much, so sweet of you!!
> Forgot to mention the scarf is Chanel also  or did you regonize it?


Haha!  No, I didn't recognize it because I was so focused on that gorgeous coat, brooches, and CF.  Not to mention I was on the regular computer and not my phone or ipad, so I couldn't enlarge the picture.  Honestly I'm not that great at recognizing the scarf's and bandeau's from Chanel, LV, or Hermes unless I see their trademark.  Every once in awhile I can kinda guess, but who knows if my guess is right


----------



## bh4me

Happy Friday everyone! Did some mom stuff with my reissue today. Cheers and have a great weekend!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Such an incredible outfit of the day!! HAPPIEST WISHES TO ALL of you beauties who celebrate Chinese New Year!!


Thank you darling


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Pretty dress with beautiful bag! Would love to see this on.


Thank you dear Bibi.  I forgot to take any mod shots!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Hi Lovelies [emoji112][emoji112] First post in this section.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. This is my large grey Urban Companion in action—yep, it’s actually at the edge of the table for a KBBQ dinner.  I put it on the seat after this pic.  Here’s the spread 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. DH says I was very brave to put a Chanel so close to sizzling fire (it was a foot away[emoji38]).  Happy Lunar New Year [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> So black today with yes four brooches
> No the coat is not orange red but bright true red, those lights always give red a orange cast...
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 3966865


Fabulous as always bibi love the red coat and sprinkling of chanel


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Chanel tweed in action today
> 
> View attachment 3967452


Looooooove it vanana, so beautifully styled


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and my fuchsia camellia WOC is taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new sandals that I picked up last week at Nordstrom.  I went up 1/2 size in these, btw and they are quite comfy.


Just beautiful Dextersmom, love everything!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Looooooove it vanana, so beautifully styled



Thank you March!


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> Reissue is visiting a champagne bar today


How fun for my favorite bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Did some mom stuff with my reissue today. Cheers and have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3971073


Have missed you lately bh4me....your typical amazing/killer mod....love this uber  chic look


----------



## Tykhe

Vday drinks with the old valentine flap with charms.


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> How fun for my favorite bag!!!


Its just too versatile! I’m getting boring but reissue is out today as well


----------



## Sandra.AT

looking for a dining table and chairs and found this hahahaha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> LOL!!! This is really SOOO funny and adorable!!!   Oh my, I can imagine how your pretty face got [a laugh attack] and laughing so hard with tears in a nice restaurant!!  I have this Olympic fever and been stuck with TV every night after work and totally missed this fun post. Thanks for sharing this! That humorous smiling drink and your charming character really cheer me up. your amusing post always makes me relax from my tiring stressful work and my messy mommy job, oh well  I got day off today, Happy Valentines Day!  Hope you had a fabulous birthday weekend, my gorgeous buddy


Ahaha yes I couldn't stop laughing.... Thank you my sweet buddy! Sorry for my delayed reply, I hope you had a fun Valentine's Day as well!  


Chanel7Chanel said:


> WOW! ADORABLE Rain boots!! I don't own them but i remember them! Wish they made again too. Hey lucky you! They are precious now. Thanks for sharing!


Yes I really wish they could bring back pretty rain boots like these again! Paris has always rain and I don't know why they stop making rain boots...???  I can't wait to add new ones if they produce again in near future....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CocoLover27 said:


> My Valentines date, mini valentines flap bag !
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968379


Perfect and the best purse for the Valentine's Day!! @CocoLover27 I remember this beauty very well  and they made such beautiful Valentine's collection at that year!! I hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## EmilyM111

I promise I’ll stop. Reissue at a gin distillery. Me as well after 3 G&Ts


----------



## GeorginaLavender

nikka007 said:


> Its just too versatile! I’m getting boring but reissue is out today as well



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️ everything here!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't know it came in light gold also, I've only seen it with shw. So you have the black mini light gold hardware from 17B and this Cruise one? Understand why you coudn't pass the Cruise one: the leather is just so lucious and sparkly, loving it!
> 
> four, I saw the huge collar as a canvas for more brooches.
> Thank you very much for your sweet words!
> 
> It annoys me how red is difficult to capture....



Hi my dearest sweet lady @Bibi25260 Thank you! Yes this one is 17C ( not 17B  )
Oh I understand how its annoying, yes I know it is really hard to capture the shade of the red and even each computers screens shows different  I really love your Red coat on you!!  I hope you had a wonderful week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> A very big & most special Happy Valentine’s Day wish to all of you wonderful Chanel lovers!! I planned on wearing 1 of my reds today but it didn’t work w/ my blouse, so Ms. Pinkie got out for lunch date w/ dear Mom. Sad for me, hubby has tennis tourney tonight so we have to wait a night to celebrate Valentines....which means red Chanel tomorrow!
> Kisses to all of my favorite Chanel lovelies!


What a pretty Pink mini and perfect! darling friend that's great you had a date with your mom!! I would do the same if I could,  I miss my mom so much...  I know successful hubby is supposed to be busy always & you two love birds have the best life  I'm sure you two had a wonderful celebration!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Wearing vintage Chanel today


What a beautiful Red Chanel jacket  @AmeeLVSBags  Looks great on you! Thank you for sharing your beauty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Last night with my little red bag and corny valentine dress for a girl’s night out with my close girlfriends. We’re all married now and find it sooo difficult to get together these days, so every year we set aside valentine’s day just for us and have date nights with our hubbies some other days.
> View attachment 3969009


How sweet you & your girlfriend cerebrate together!!!  @Panzanella Your dress is so pretty and great on you with your great vintage Chanel!!


----------



## LVinCali

nikka007 said:


> I promise I’ll stop. Reissue at a gin distillery. Me as well after 3 G&Ts



Love gin.  Love your Reissue!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> I promise I’ll stop. Reissue at a gin distillery. Me as well after 3 G&Ts


Look great on you @nikka007 !! Love love your 226 reissue RHW!!  ( I am twin sis on 225 rhw/ ghw)  Thanks for sharing your beauty!!  I never get tired of looking at your beautiful reissue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Just beautiful Dextersmom, love everything!


Thank you so much.


----------



## EmilyM111

shopgirl4cc said:


> Look great on you @nikka007 !! Love love your 226 reissue RHW!!  ( I am twin sis on 225 rhw/ ghw)  Thanks for sharing your beauty!!  I never get tired of looking at your beautiful reissue!!


Thank you  I own a few more going out/day out bags but this one is super versatile and can’t part with it. I should have listened to Kendie who I think said reissue 226 is the best


----------



## EmilyM111

LVinCali said:


> Love gin.  Love your Reissue!


Thank you


----------



## EmilyM111

nikka007 said:


> Thank you  I own a few more going out/day out bags but this one is super versatile and can’t part with it. I should have listened to Kendie who I think said reissue 226 is the best


Though with hindsight - love the 225 as well but  I don’t live in London; a small bag like this would be ideal for going out in the evening


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> Thank you  I own a few more going out/day out bags but this one is super versatile and can’t part with it. I should have listened to Kendie who I think said reissue 226 is the best


I thought yours 226? Sorry If i made mistake. Seriously, either sizes, your reissue look really beautiful and so cool and perfect on you!!!  You wear so well and look so edgy!! 
Yes Our beloved Chanel  and lovely friend @Kendie26 own her 226 RHW  I think It's perfect size for daily and anytime ( I own size 226 in seasonal metallic charcoal ) But I am petit and size 225 ( classic black) is perfect size on me for proportion. I also love wearing as cross body while traveling and i don't carry much in general.  I really love 226 on other beautiful ladies  Most of my SAs also told me that size 226 is the most popular size in reissues at their boutique. Either sizes are very classic and go with anything anytime


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I thought yours 226? Sorry If i made mistake. Seriously, either sizes, your reissue look really beautiful and so cool and perfect on you!!!  You wear so well and look so edgy!!
> Yes Our beloved Chanel  and lovely friend @Kendie26 own her 226 RHW  I think It's perfect size for daily and anytime ( I own size 226 in seasonal metallic charcoal ) But I am petit and size 225 ( classic black) is perfect size on me for proportion. I also love wearing as cross body while traveling and i don't carry much in general.  I really love 226 on other beautiful ladies  Most of my SAs also told me that size 226 is the most popular size in reissues at their boutique. Either sizes are very classic and go with anything anytime





shopgirl4cc said:


> What a pretty Pink mini and perfect! darling friend that's great you had a date with your mom!! I would do the same if I could,  I miss my mom so much...  I know successful hubby is supposed to be busy always & you two love birds have the best life  I'm sure you two had a wonderful celebration!!





nikka007 said:


> Thank you  I own a few more going out/day out bags but this one is super versatile and can’t part with it. I should have listened to Kendie who I think said reissue 226 is the best


Hahadon’t stop posting your beauty nikka! I also thought it was a 226, like our sweetest shopgirl4cc! The 225 is perfect on you as it is on her...you gorgeous gals with your beautiful figures where the 225 better than I do!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> Its just too versatile! I’m getting boring but reissue is out today as well


Btw, your beautiful pic reminded me of beautiful fine bone china tea set made in England My sister and I loved and used to collect from England that's best quality...I think my sister own exact same ones?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tykhe said:


> Vday drinks with the old valentine flap with charms.


Beautiful Valentine flap and drink!!  Happy weekend @Tykhe


----------



## Tt117

Out to dinner with the chain around Maxi!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> looking for a dining table and chairs and found this hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971399


This is such a fun pic @Sandra.AT your lovely Chanel sit beautifully


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait for the actual reunion lunar new year dinner that we had to had it first last weekend!


I don't know why i missed this post until today eh!?  You look like a model doll  @Firstchanellv28 Beige C color match with your beautiful skin perfectly!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 3971750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the chain around Maxi!



Gorgeous chain around maxi with your cool leather jacket! @Tt117  I hope you have a wonderful dinner outing


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> Reissue is visiting a champagne bar today


Beautiful reissue @nikka007  I really can't get tired of seeing your reissue again it is beautiful classic yet edgy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bh4me said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Did some mom stuff with my reissue today. Cheers and have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3971073



WOW!!  You rock with so black reissue!!! Super cool!!!! @bh4me


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jill N said:


> Out for day with my so black woc..[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3970334


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> TGIF! Late posting from Vday with red mini ❤️
> View attachment 3970470


Hello beauty @Jkfashionstyle What a fresh and beautiful picture! hope you had a fab time my friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bebefuzz said:


> Adorbs!!
> 
> Here is my outfit post:
> View attachment 3970547



You look pretty in casual chic style with your beautiful flap  @bebefuzz


----------



## shopgirl4cc

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hi Lovelies [emoji112][emoji112] First post in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my large grey Urban Companion in action—yep, it’s actually at the edge of the table for a KBBQ dinner.  I put it on the seat after this pic.  Here’s the spread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . DH says I was very brave to put a Chanel so close to sizzling fire (it was a foot away[emoji38]).  Happy Lunar New Year [emoji322][emoji322]



Yum!! Your gray bag look so adorable on the table!!  @GeorginaLavender avender  Hope you have a wonderful celebration


----------



## EmilyM111

shopgirl4cc said:


> I thought yours 226? Sorry If i made mistake. Seriously, either sizes, your reissue look really beautiful and so cool and perfect on you!!!  You wear so well and look so edgy!!
> Yes Our beloved Chanel  and lovely friend @Kendie26 own her 226 RHW  I think It's perfect size for daily and anytime ( I own size 226 in seasonal metallic charcoal ) But I am petit and size 225 ( classic black) is perfect size on me for proportion. I also love wearing as cross body while traveling and i don't carry much in general.  I really love 226 on other beautiful ladies  Most of my SAs also told me that size 226 is the most popular size in reissues at their boutique. Either sizes are very classic and go with anything anytime


I have both. Long story. Too tall for M/L (6ft tall) so found amazing super fantastic 225 so black chevron. And then I found going out to London for a day (live approx 1 hr away) not working well as I need a wallet,sunnies, key, phone and kindle - so bought 226 as well lol. Love 225 so much but wearing 226 daily now


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> I have both. Long story. Too tall for M/L (6ft tall) so found amazing super fantastic 225 so black chevron. And then I found going out to London for a day (live approx 1 hr away) not working well as I need a wallet,sunnies, key, phone and kindle - so bought 226 as well lol. Love 225 so much but wearing 226 daily now


I see! you're much taller than me and i can see how you wear 226 so well  I think that's great you own both sizes and it is worth for different purpose


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share 
Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend


----------



## GeorginaLavender

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812



[emoji7][emoji7]your Chanel, [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the whole outfit—like a beautiful dream, floating, waiting to be captured by admires [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]your Chanel, [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the whole outfit—like a beautiful dream, floating, waiting to be captured by admires [emoji106][emoji106]


Thanks so much for such your sweet compliment, you're so sweet lady dear @GeorginaLavender


----------



## GeorginaLavender

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yum!! Your gray bag look so adorable on the table!!  @GeorginaLavender avender  Hope you have a wonderful celebration



Lol, thanks—food was wonderful.  I did not take pics of the actual fire and mad sizzle.  I think Chanels look wonderful next to tea sets, fancy desserts, etc—next to the fire pit of KBBQ, quite scary, so it sat at end of table for quick cameo [emoji16]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

GeorginaLavender said:


> Lol, thanks—food was wonderful.  I did not take pics of the actual fire and mad sizzle.  I think Chanels look wonderful next to tea sets, fancy desserts, etc—next to the fire pit of KBBQ, quite scary, so it sat at end of table for quick cameo [emoji16]


Oh yes next to the actual fire pit of KBBQ,....I think you are very brave as your DH said  great she sat safely at end of table and you could enjoy the delicious foods


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Hahadon’t stop posting your beauty nikka! I also thought it was a 226, like our sweetest shopgirl4cc! The 225 is perfect on you as it is on her...you gorgeous gals with your beautiful figures where the 225 better than I do!


You inspired me and I’m really serious about it


----------



## EmilyM111

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812


amazing combo


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> amazing combo


Thank you!


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Hahadon’t stop posting your beauty nikka! I also thought it was a 226, like our sweetest shopgirl4cc! The 225 is perfect on you as it is on her...you gorgeous gals with your beautiful figures where the 225 better than I do!


It WAS 226, sorry for the  confusion. I own 225 so black but she wasn’t out recently


----------



## Tykhe

Out shopping with my new boy!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful Red Chanel jacket  @AmeeLVSBags  Looks great on you! Thank you for sharing your beauty!


Thank you! I wore it a few times when I first bought it, the. It’s just hanging in the closet, it comes with matching skirt that doesn’t fit!!


----------



## Vanana




----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Out shopping with my new boy!


This bags a stunner!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812


Gorgeous everything, my beautiful friend!!  Your hair also looks so glossy and healthy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3971986
> View attachment 3971987


Looking gorgeous with your Boy's, Vanana!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous, my beautiful friend!!! Love the entire look!!!
> Your sandals are super adorable!!! Happy Valentines!!!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  I am sorry I am just seeing your comment today, for some reason.  Hope you had a lovely Valentine's Day.


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> How sweet you & your girlfriend cerebrate together!!!  @Panzanella Your dress is so pretty and great on you with your great vintage Chanel!!


Aww, thank you for your kind words darling  Hope you had a wonderful Valentine’s day too!


----------



## sophiebed

Been using this beauty nonstop since I got her


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Looking gorgeous with your Boy's, Vanana!!


Thank you! Had a fun day out with him


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812


Oh the famous red flap! So elegant and smart looking! I love your fur cape too  look so cozy and warm


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> You inspired me and I’m really serious about it


That’s super sweet & thoughtful to say....i am humbled by your words


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812


 our queen ladies room selfie fashionista strikes again! Your 12A red baby is truly 1 of (if not my#1 favorite)red chanel of all time. You always looks exquisite my dear friend! I forgot to say on my last post to you, I was attempting to do a ladies room Valentine pic but I “got busted”    by a lady walking in so I had to quickly look like I was doing what I was actually trying to do so that I didn’t burst out laughing in front of her! Alas, no Valentine outing pic this year but you know I thought of you at that moment!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3971986
> View attachment 3971987


You are forever FIERCE (in best sense) my dearest!


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!



Wow Nicole! Your jacket is so beautiful! You have good taste!


----------



## Tien




----------



## addisonshopper

A few weeks ago.  Chanel WOC caviar food hardware. Chanel cuff coral and brown Chanel scarf  .    First post here in a long long time
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3972530


Excuse the bathroom messy floor


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> You are forever FIERCE (in best sense) my dearest!


Thanks Kendie  we got caught in that fierce snowstorm driving home it was quite interesting. There is so much of that outside today the kiddies are going to have lots of fun  Stay warm!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

shopgirl4cc said:


> I don't know why i missed this post until today eh!?  You look like a model doll  @Firstchanellv28 Beige C color match with your beautiful skin perfectly!!


Aww thanks for the sweetest compliment!  I'm sure I'll be dreaming of your compliment!  I love my beige c too I just got it on last Dec and it's so gorgeous! Fingers crossed no color transfer or such yet.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812






Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything, my beautiful friend!!  Your hair also looks so glossy and healthy.



Well, I was like just seeing same way as you more than her bag haha Her hair looks so healthy! ummm i wish we could peek @shopgirl4cc  her whole hair style once...


----------



## Raffaluv

Tykhe said:


> Out shopping with my new boy!



Ridiculously beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Raffaluv

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 3971750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the chain around Maxi!


Love how much the silver chains “pop” against your all black outfit!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  I am sorry I am just seeing your comment today, for some reason.  Hope you had a lovely Valentine's Day.


No worries, darling!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812


Truly stunners, you and your red flap!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Tykhe said:


> Out shopping with my new boy!


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3971986
> View attachment 3971987


Gorgeous you, gorgeous bag!!! Beautiful shots, V.!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Tien said:


> View attachment 3972494


You look stunning. Your outfit is great and your bag so gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


Your 224 reissue is so adorable and your kitty is such a cutie!!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Your 224 reissue is so adorable and your kitty is such a cutie!!!





nikka007 said:


>


Kind thanks to you 2 lovelies...appreciate the kitty love!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3971986
> View attachment 3971987


Beautiful Vanana


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


Stunning view from your window seat Kendie and your beautiful Kitty & reissue


----------



## jaws3

What fits:


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Beautiful Vanana


Thanks sweetie


----------



## laineycat

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, luvlux64.  This little thing is so darling and I had fun with her on the beach today.



Is the chain removable on this? It’s so beautiful.


----------



## Vanana

Grocery shopping buddy 17c caviar mini with light gold hardware. Easy breezy


----------



## ManilaMama

Vanana said:


> Grocery shopping buddy 17c caviar mini with light gold hardware. Easy breezy
> View attachment 3973115



Maybe I’m projecting but I sense joy in this photo!!! Awesome photo! I love the combo of everything head to toe!


----------



## Vanana

ManilaMama said:


> Maybe I’m projecting but I sense joy in this photo!!! Awesome photo! I love the combo of everything head to toe!


Haha project away! Honest truth though is that i was tired and lazy, dressed quite casually jut to go to get grocery.  This bag is just so easy whenever weather is bad and I need a easy to wear bag so I guess that does bring me joy  gotta love a low Main fence bag! Hope you’re having a nice day over there!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


Love  window seat pictures! Is that snow outdoors?


----------



## luvlux64

It’s a Chanel “Sight & Smell” Sunday  . Hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Family day long weekend to some Canadians  out there


----------



## MahaM

luvlux64 said:


> It’s a Chanel “Sight & Smell” Sunday  . Hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Family day long weekend to some Canadians  out there
> View attachment 3973153


A cute bag!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Stunning view from your window seat Kendie and your beautiful Kitty & reissue





luvlux64 said:


> Love  window seat pictures! Is that snow outdoors?


Kind thanks to you both  My kitty owns that window seat bench @March786 ...& yes, snow @luvlux64 ~your pics are always so artistic...LOVE your tweed woc you have w/ all of your C & H pairings!


----------



## BagLady14

sophiebed said:


> Been using this beauty nonstop since I got her [emoji2]


It looks great on you.


----------



## FunBagz

Took these minis with me over the weekend for a beach wedding and used my Boy WOC as a clutch for the event.  Happy Monday, TPFers!


----------



## Dextersmom

laineycat said:


> Is the chain removable on this? It’s so beautiful.


Thank you so much.  The chains are removable, but I personally don't think I would take them off because the chains are part of the reason I love the Gabrielle line.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


Oh have to comment on this again she looks majestic! can be a great playpal with Karl's beloved!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


Your kitty is so regal and elegant.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> TGIF! Late posting from Vday with red mini ❤️
> View attachment 3970470


What a beautiful pic!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Haha!  No, I didn't recognize it because I was so focused on that gorgeous coat, brooches, and CF.  Not to mention I was on the regular computer and not my phone or ipad, so I couldn't enlarge the picture.  Honestly I'm not that great at recognizing the scarf's and bandeau's from Chanel, LV, or Hermes unless I see their trademark.  Every once in awhile I can kinda guess, but who knows if my guess is right


Well at least you have good eye for luxury!


----------



## Bibi25260

bh4me said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Did some mom stuff with my reissue today. Cheers and have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3971073


Wow stunning bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Fabulous as always bibi love the red coat and sprinkling of chanel


Thank you for your sweet words as always!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite red flap again, this week for Valentine's Day.  I don't know how many times I posted my 12A here but I realized I really wear Red Chanel often, almost twice a week... Thanks for letting me share
> Snowing today here.....Hope my dear Chanel friends and lovelies all had a fabulous Valentine's Day & have a relaxed weekend
> View attachment 3971811
> 
> View attachment 3971812


Can't get enough of this beautiful red!!  Hope your VD was wonderful.
That amazing red is perfect with your poncho.


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Out shopping with my new boy!


Wow amazing color! Love the brooche!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3971986
> View attachment 3971987


Love this casual chic vibe outfit!! Again your brooche blended well so I missed it almost!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tien said:


> View attachment 3972494


Gorgeous tote and beautiful color just like your Chanel flats, perfect with the outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


Wow wow wow in LOVE with this pic!! Just like from a magazine!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Grocery shopping buddy 17c caviar mini with light gold hardware. Easy breezy
> View attachment 3973115


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> It’s a Chanel “Sight & Smell” Sunday  . Hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Family day long weekend to some Canadians  out there
> View attachment 3973153


Amazing pic, love everything!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Took these minis with me over the weekend for a beach wedding and used my Boy WOC as a clutch for the event.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973515


Perfect companions! Beautiful view and you looked amazing!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tykhe said:


> Out shopping with my new boy!


What a beautiful boy!! @Tykhe your new boy looks really pretty and fantasy! it looks like a fairy and growing lights from inside...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3971986
> View attachment 3971987


You look great with your gorgeous boy!!  Love the view in Times Square too. Hope you have a great time with your family



Vanana said:


> Grocery shopping buddy 17c caviar mini with light gold hardware. Easy breezy
> View attachment 3973115


You look so cozy and relax, happy twiniesI agree this 17C caviar is the easiest mini for errands & grocery


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything, my beautiful friend!!  Your hair also looks so glossy and healthy.





Panzanella said:


> Aww, thank you for your kind words darling  Hope you had a wonderful Valentine’s day too!





Vanana said:


> Oh the famous red flap! So elegant and smart looking! I love your fur cape too  look so cozy and warm





Kendie26 said:


> our queen ladies room selfie fashionista strikes again! Your 12A red baby is truly 1 of (if not my#1 favorite)red chanel of all time. You always looks exquisite my dear friend! I forgot to say on my last post to you, I was attempting to do a ladies room Valentine pic but I “got busted”    by a lady walking in so I had to quickly look like I was doing what I was actually trying to do so that I didn’t burst out laughing in front of her! Alas, no Valentine outing pic this year but you know I thought of you at that moment!






Chanel7Chanel said:


> Well, I was like just seeing same way as you more than her bag haha Her hair looks so healthy! ummm i wish we could peek @shopgirl4cc  her whole hair style once...





Auvina15 said:


> Truly stunners, you and your red flap!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Can't get enough of this beautiful red!!  Hope your VD was wonderful.
> That amazing red is perfect with your poncho.



Dearest beautiful Chanel friends @Dextersmom @Panzanella @Vanana @Kendie26 @Chanel7Chanel @Auvina15 @Bibi25260 You all are always just too sweet  and so fun!!! Thank you so much for your precious time to comments with your warm hearts always 
Sorry for reply together at once here. I really wanted to reply each as usual but also really did not want to thread-jack either...   I hope you lovelies are having a fabulous Monday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


What an adorable pic!!  the BEST 224 & KITTY in the world!!  Hope you are having a wonderful Monday my darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> It’s a Chanel “Sight & Smell” Sunday  . Hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Family day long weekend to some Canadians  out there
> View attachment 3973153


Beautiful picture and great accessories all!! @luvlux64


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Took these minis with me over the weekend for a beach wedding and used my Boy WOC as a clutch for the event.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973515



You look gorgeous as always @FunBagz  Hope you have a wonderful time at beach weeding


----------



## luvlux64

MahaM said:


> A cute bag!


Thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks to you both  My kitty owns that window seat bench @March786 ...& yes, snow @luvlux64 ~your pics are always so artistic...LOVE your tweed woc you have w/ all of your C & H pairings!


Thanks as always hon 



Bibi25260 said:


> Amazing pic, love everything!


Thanks Bibi 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful picture and great accessories all!! @luvlux64


Thanks  love them all. Wore my Dior choker for the first time & love it 
Photo here with my Chanel sunnies & earrings 


Thanks guys & Happy Monday everyone


----------



## ceedoan

My newest baby out for the first time!! I still cannot believe she is 17 years old (01P collection) and looks the way she does!!


----------



## Miss Camellia

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)


So lovely! Your kitty looks so sweet! And your mini is awesome!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ceedoan said:


> My newest baby out for the first time!! I still cannot believe she is 17 years old (01P collection) and looks the way she does!!
> 
> View attachment 3973646



Wow She IS beautiful!!! @ceedoan  Congrats on your amazing finds, such a beauty!  Yes I really miss old good time and amazing quality of that year like yours I own a few from 17~19 years old and they’re different quality


----------



## dangao

Just discovered this forum now! Here is my whole collection !!! Sorry for the mess around!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this casual chic vibe outfit!! Again your brooche blended well so I missed it almost!


Thanks that cardigan is great to hide brooches


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look great with your gorgeous boy!!  Love the view in Times Square too. Hope you have a great time with your family
> 
> 
> You look so cozy and relax, happy twiniesI agree this 17C caviar is the easiest mini for errands & grocery


Thanks it’s been a decent relaxing weekend


----------



## BagLady14

dangao said:


> Just discovered this forum now! Here is my whole collection !!! Sorry for the mess around!


What is the name of the little one with the really big quilts?


----------



## Simply_Ash

My WOC at brunch with friends


----------



## sophiebed

BagLady14 said:


> It looks great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## bh4me

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW!!  You rock with so black reissue!!! Super cool!!!! @bh4me





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow stunning bag!!





Kendie26 said:


> Have missed you lately bh4me....your typical amazing/killer mod....love this uber  chic look


Thank you for the nice words ladies! @Kendie26 super sweet as always! I’m missing out on a lot of action and eye candy for sure  It’s nice to be able to see all the goodies when I’m able to.


----------



## Panzanella

Needed a bit of luck so wearing my lucky charm!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Took these minis with me over the weekend for a beach wedding and used my Boy WOC as a clutch for the event.  Happy Monday, TPFers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973515


Wow what heavenly bags & woc to travel with & that view!!You looked so very pretty & also love that Dior necklace on you in the other post!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Needed a bit of luck so wearing my lucky charm!
> View attachment 3974426


I could do easily just move right in to your special wardrobe Panzanella!You’re killing it!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh have to comment on this again she looks majestic! can be a great playpal with Karl's beloved!





Dextersmom said:


> Your kitty is so regal and elegant.





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow wow wow in LOVE with this pic!! Just like from a magazine!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> What an adorable pic!!  the BEST 224 & KITTY in the world!!  Hope you are having a wonderful Monday my darling friend





Miss Camellia said:


> So lovely! Your kitty looks so sweet! And your mini is awesome!





Antigone said:


> I second your plea, SomethingGoodCanWork. But I would like to say also that I have been noticing it for some time now - you write so well. Some of your posts are almost poetic.


Kindest thanks to ALL of you most darling Chanel lovers...thanks for the kitty love/1 of these days I’ll get a much better /more clear pic of her. (Apologies @Antigone as I see I’ve somehow goofed up by accident & have you as multi-quote from Bal thread where I replied & tried attaching you...having trouble deleting it...grrr!)


----------



## Antigone

LOL No worries! Was surprised because I don't remember ever posting here in Chanel -- can't afford!

But beautiful WOC


----------



## Tykhe

Out for drinks at the Plaza hotel (where me and husband got married two years ago) with my Lamb skin flap!


----------



## nvie

On the way to Chinese New Year Open House


----------



## nvie

Auspicious day to work after Chinese New Year.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Wearing a Chanel brooch today


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue w/ my beloved sweetie/kitty (not best pic of reissue)



Your Reissue is beautiful and I LOVE your kitty


----------



## Doodles78

Baby small classic flap and her big sis jumbo! I love how cute she is. If only I could justify one with SHW too!


----------



## Kendie26

dangao said:


> Just discovered this forum now! Here is my whole collection !!! Sorry for the mess around!


WOWEE!! That’s a fabulous Chanel family!!Welcome to tPF!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Your Reissue is beautiful and I LOVE your kitty


Aw thanks so much Marlee...so sweet of you...my kitty appreciates it too!


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Baby small classic flap and her big sis jumbo! I love how cute she is. If only I could justify one with SHW too!


A most perfect Dynamic Duo you have Doodles!!


----------



## Yuki85

Doodles78 said:


> Baby small classic flap and her big sis jumbo! I love how cute she is. If only I could justify one with SHW too!



Just perfect!! Love love love!!


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> I could do easily just move right in to your special wardrobe Panzanella!You’re killing it!


Awwww, thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Finally a warm day that I can go without a real jacket/coat.  A bit of fun for quick outing after work. 

One of my most treasured chanel pieces that hasn’t made an appearance for a while, the metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” with silver hardware mini. To add some fun factor to this, some fur and a dinosaur necklace cuz “why not”?


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Finally a warm day that I can go without a real jacket/coat.  A bit of fun for quick outing after work.
> 
> One of my most treasured chanel pieces that hasn’t made an appearance for a while, the metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” with silver hardware mini. To add some fun factor to this, some fur and a dinosaur necklace cuz “why not”?
> View attachment 3975191
> View attachment 3975192


You look so cozy and I love this shimmery pink mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my M/L lambskin flap and crystal brooch.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Finally a warm day that I can go without a real jacket/coat.  A bit of fun for quick outing after work.
> 
> One of my most treasured chanel pieces that hasn’t made an appearance for a while, the metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” with silver hardware mini. To add some fun factor to this, some fur and a dinosaur necklace cuz “why not”?
> View attachment 3975191
> View attachment 3975192


I’m still laughing at your comment elsewhere about having a backup to the backup w/ this baby!! This gem is very unique & suits you & your sparkly personality perfectly!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L lambskin flap and crystal brooch.


Super chic & perfection don’t describe you well enough my sweet friend! Why am i not recalling this brooch (is it new perhaps?...I know your other crystal brooch) Your gorgeous flap looks so coolw/ your gucci shoes!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You look so cozy and I love this shimmery pink mini.


Thanks it’s no beach weather but at least we are not freezing!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I’m still laughing at your comment elsewhere about having a backup to the backup w/ this baby!! This gem is very unique & suits you & your sparkly personality perfectly!


Thank kendie! Risk mitigation strategy when nothing else will do


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L lambskin flap and crystal brooch.


Casual chic at its best!


----------



## BagLady14

Doodles78 said:


> Baby small classic flap and her big sis jumbo! I love how cute she is. If only I could justify one with SHW too!


The caviar leathers are both beautiful but so different from each other.  What years or series are they from?


----------



## Bibi25260

dangao said:


> Just discovered this forum now! Here is my whole collection !!! Sorry for the mess around!


Welcome!
Lovely collection you have!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Finally a warm day that I can go without a real jacket/coat.  A bit of fun for quick outing after work.
> 
> One of my most treasured chanel pieces that hasn’t made an appearance for a while, the metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” with silver hardware mini. To add some fun factor to this, some fur and a dinosaur necklace cuz “why not”?
> View attachment 3975191
> View attachment 3975192


Yay there she is again!! Stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my M/L lambskin flap and crystal brooch.


Love this casual chic look!
Twinsies on this brooch but I haven't worn mine yet...


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this casual chic look!
> Twinsies on this brooch but I haven't worn mine yet...





Kendie26 said:


> Super chic & perfection don’t describe you well enough my sweet friend! Why am i not recalling this brooch (is it new perhaps?...I know your other crystal brooch) Your gorgeous flap looks so coolw/ your gucci shoes!





Vanana said:


> Casual chic at its best!


Thank you, my friends. Vanana, it was quite chilly here yesterday, for us...somewhere in the high 50's/low 60's and windy.  Yay on being brooch twins, Bibi.   Kendie, this was my first Chanel brooch and I don't wear it often enough.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Coffee break with my pink caviar mini [emoji85][emoji254]


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day, another M/L classic flap.  This time my iridescent caviar with shiny rhw.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Another day, another M/L classic flap.  This time my iridescent caviar with shiny rhw.



Two gorgeous looks yesterday and today dear DM — you sure know how to do cold weather with style .   Btw, I finally tried Peet’s Golden Cappuccino (turmeric, honey and ginger) today.  What a unique, refreshing and healthy tasting drink.  I can understand why you like the one at your local cafe.  Have a great rest of the day


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous looks yesterday and today dear DM — you sure know how to do cold weather with style .   Btw, I finally tried Peet’s Golden Cappuccino (turmeric, honey and ginger) today.  What a unique, refreshing and healthy tasting drink.  I can understand why you like the one at your local cafe.  Have a great rest of the day


Thank you, my friend and I'm so happy that you enjoyed it....you chose the perfect day for a warm drink.  Your little wallet is so, so cute. Hope you are staying warm.  [emoji8] [emoji131] [emoji179]


----------



## XCCX

18C beige with the baby bump..


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> Coffee break with my pink caviar mini [emoji85][emoji254]
> View attachment 3975865


I would love to have all 4 of these fabulous things in your pic!!! That card case is just way too cute!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous looks yesterday and today dear DM — you sure know how to do cold weather with style .   Btw, I finally tried Peet’s Golden Cappuccino (turmeric, honey and ginger) today.  What a unique, refreshing and healthy tasting drink.  I can understand why you like the one at your local cafe.  Have a great rest of the day


Bravo girl ...you know i adore the coin/card case& dang, you’re making me jealous on trying that cappucino!!! I guess I better buy some tumeric & just toss it into my coffee


----------



## Kendie26

XCCX said:


> 18C beige with the baby bump..
> 
> View attachment 3976339


Looks GORGEOUS ! Neutral lovers paradise!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friends. Vanana, it was quite chilly here yesterday, for us...somewhere in the high 50's/low 60's and windy.  Yay on being brooch twins, Bibi.   Kendie, this was my first Chanel brooch and I don't wear it often enough.


Hahaha it was quite warm here yesterday. Also somewhere in the high 50s/low 60s   but not complaining... I love my chanel jackets in the winter. Only I am so sick of the wetness (snow, rain etc) I want dry land and no more water!!! (Unless it’s at beach then please do!)


----------



## Vanana

XCCX said:


> 18C beige with the baby bump..
> 
> View attachment 3976339


Sorry gorgeous bag but baby bump wins!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yay there she is again!! Stunning!


Haha thanks bibi


----------



## Chanel923

So Black Boy going to work with me today.


----------



## Tykhe

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3976406
> 
> 
> So Black Boy going to work with me today.


omg! love it so much!!! That is my holy grail bag.


----------



## XCCX

Thank you! You are the sweetest Vanana!!!



Vanana said:


> Sorry gorgeous bag but baby bump wins!


----------



## XCCX

Love the outfit! And ofcourse the bag 

Is that a Tory Burch cardigan?



Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3976406
> 
> 
> So Black Boy going to work with me today.


----------



## XCCX

Yup! Neutrals are heaven  thank you Kendie!



Kendie26 said:


> Looks GORGEOUS ! Neutral lovers paradise!!


----------



## XCCX

Oops!

I just realized I made a mistake.. the bag is actually 18P not C! Pregnancy wonders...



XCCX said:


> 18C beige with the baby bump..
> 
> View attachment 3976339


----------



## Monique1004

First time taking my so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family. I can't believe this crazy weather today. Who would thought I would take a picture outside with a summer dress in February. My friends said sun is shining down on me for my birthday. Hahaha~


----------



## Katzilla

Monique1004 said:


> First time taking my so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family.
> 
> View attachment 3976507
> 
> View attachment 3976508



Great !! You should take her out more often, love your Camellia shoes too.


----------



## cabbagekid

Sitting pretty at the clinic.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Love the outfit! And ofcourse the bag
> 
> Is that a Tory Burch cardigan?





Tykhe said:


> omg! love it so much!!! That is my holy grail bag.



Thanks Ladies, I love this bad boy but he’s a little conservative today when paired with work outfit.  And @XCCX, yes it is a Tory Burch sweater.  TB cardi are so comfy and classic especially in merino wool.


----------



## Cas_xx

Ready to go


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> First time taking my so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family. I can't believe this crazy weather today. Who would thought I would take a picture outside with a summer dress in February. My friends said sun is shining down on me for my birthday. Hahaha~
> 
> View attachment 3976507
> 
> View attachment 3976508


   Most beautiful Birthday Girlie!! Love LOVE your bag & outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 3976406
> 
> 
> So Black Boy going to work with me today.


Wow, wow, MAJOR WOW! Stunning Boy & that green Cardi is SO FAB!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Most beautiful Birthday Girlie!! Love LOVE your bag & outfit!



Thank you! Don't forget that you're the one who inspired me to get those reissues.


----------



## deltalady

My brooch and my GST today


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you! Don't forget that you're the one who inspired me to get those reissues.


So sweet of you Monique.....i’m quite humbled & flattered


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Another day, another M/L classic flap.  This time my iridescent caviar with shiny rhw.


Love the iridescent!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Monique1004 said:


> First time taking my so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family. I can't believe this crazy weather today. Who would thought I would take a picture outside with a summer dress in February. My friends said sun is shining down on me for my birthday. Hahaha~
> 
> View attachment 3976507
> 
> View attachment 3976508


Love the bag and you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cerf tote already 8 years old! Only 2 brooches this time  and scarf.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote already 8 years old! Only 2 brooches this time  and scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3977699


Your mods never ever fail dearest Bibi...you are an inspiration my sweet!!


----------



## Kendie26

My sweet pleated Boy on a record warmth February day


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the iridescent!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet pleated Boy on a record warmth February day


I love this Boy of yours so much!! I hope that you both enjoy your day in the sun.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote already 8 years old! Only 2 brooches this time  and scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3977699


Stunning, Bibi!! Nobody wears red as beautifully as you do!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Your mods never ever fail dearest Bibi...you are an inspiration my sweet!!


Aww  you're so sweet as alsways, thank you dear!! 


Kendie26 said:


> My sweet pleated Boy on a record warmth February day


Love the pleats! And a grey outfit is always good, love the necklace!
Please send some warmth over here.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, Bibi!! Nobody wears red as beautifully as you do!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love this Boy of yours so much!! I hope that you both enjoy your day in the sun.





Bibi25260 said:


> Aww  you're so sweet as alsways, thank you dear!!
> 
> Love the pleats! And a grey outfit is always good, love the necklace!
> Please send some warmth over here.


Warmest Thanks to 2 of the most beautiful Chanel fashionistas  I always am inspired by both of you!


----------



## Steph5487

Using my WOC on holiday with DH


----------



## Panzanella

Off-to-Chanel outfit! Planning to go see some shoes so hopefully no bag ask to come home with me!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote already 8 years old! Only 2 brooches this time  and scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3977699


That’s incredible and it looks brand new and a great reason for classic Chanel’s


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Off-to-Chanel outfit! Planning to go see some shoes so hopefully no bag ask to come home with me!
> View attachment 3978309


That outfit screams get me some awesome cc shoes


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet pleated Boy on a record warmth February day


Never tire of this special boy bag  we were warm yesterday and cold again today. Seems like it went your way!


----------



## Dextersmom

TGIF.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Oooh! I did it again...no one is around, mod shot in the ladies room, inspires by fabulous @shopgirl4cc  Dark red caviar mini and camellia brooch ❤️ paired with laces top and leather skirt.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.


So yummy DM!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote already 8 years old! Only 2 brooches this time  and scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3977699


Looking fabulous Bibi! Lovely as always. I took the same brooch out (bottom one as yours) this morning but went with the camellia on my laces top.


----------



## Sandra.AT

these flowers still looks great since I got them for valentines day  I’m going to finalize the kitchen plan for my new apartment with my jumbo then I’m almost finished with the furinture


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> these flowers still looks great since I got them for valentines day  I’m going to finalize the kitchen plan for my new apartment with my jumbo then I’m almost finished with the furinture
> View attachment 3978535



Everytime when I see it I just love it more and more! How is the wear and tear?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Everytime when I see it I just love it more and more! How is the wear and tear?



perfect [emoji108] no wesr and tear and I can‘t count anymore how many times I bumped into somebody or something with this bag and nothing happened .. gold hardware looks also like new .. I love caviar leather and the newer (since summer last year) versions look almost like lambskin .. more shinier than the previous versions I also wear jt when it’s raining or snowing and has no problems.. leather interior is also like new so I can recommend caviar leather also the size when you don’t overpack it .. when I wear this kind of amount I’m fine with the weight


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> That outfit screams get me some awesome cc shoes


 But sadly no shoes for me today. Anything I like, they don’t have them in my size


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh! I did it again...no one is around, mod shot in the ladies room, inspires by fabulous @shopgirl4cc  Dark red caviar mini and camellia brooch ❤️ paired with laces top and leather skirt.
> View attachment 3978459


    L-O-V-E it!!! @shopgirl4cc will be VERY proud of you, as am I you look INCREDIBLE


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Never tire of this special boy bag  we were warm yesterday and cold again today. Seems like it went your way!


Thanks girlfriend, & no, we have same temperatures, I was just a day late posting it


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> But sadly no shoes for me today. Anything I like, they don’t have them in my size


Doh!!! That’s messed up  #chanel fail

But hey better for your wallet!
You looked grrrreat though


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh! I did it again...no one is around, mod shot in the ladies room, inspires by fabulous @shopgirl4cc  Dark red caviar mini and camellia brooch ❤️ paired with laces top and leather skirt.
> View attachment 3978459


I-love-it!!!! Ithe lace with leather combo is always perfect and now with the dark red mini?   also I must point out that how you posed holding that bag is commercial ready!  

New challenge: we should all pose this way in our bathroom photo challenges!!!! It looks so good that it’s professional (well you looking perfect there possibly helped!  )


----------



## Vanana

Took the photo yesterday but totally forgot to post hahaha 

I was about to leave the house and surprised to realize (unplanned) that the boots matched the bag! 

Burgundy perfect edge in action  perfect bag that I’ve been wearing for last 2 days because the material is perfect for rainy bum around days without worry!


----------



## maddalena




----------



## Loveluxurybags7

Took my Chanel out for a weekend trip


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote already 8 years old! Only 2 brooches this time  and scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3977699


Dear my sweet friend @Bibi25260  Gorgeous as always in RED!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet pleated Boy on a record warmth February day


Ohhh he came out Your limited edition pleated boy is very special!!!  Yes it's been funny weather east coast...Hope you're having a nice weekend, my darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Steph5487 said:


> Using my WOC on holiday with DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978222


What a striking pretty color WOC!! @Steph5487


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Off-to-Chanel outfit! Planning to go see some shoes so hopefully no bag ask to come home with me!
> View attachment 3978309



Wow, Beautiful mini!  You wear square mini the most perfectly and beautifully dear @Panzanella  I hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.


Your new M/L looks so puffy and gorgeous, My beautiful friend I am really so happy to see that view your DH (the hand in your pic?) enjoy outing with you two love birds is the best couple in the world wish you two have a blessed weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh! I did it again...no one is around, mod shot in the ladies room, inspires by fabulous @shopgirl4cc  Dark red caviar mini and camellia brooch ❤️ paired with laces top and leather skirt.
> View attachment 3978459


Awww.... ahaha you're funny, I'm not famous though, I am just soooo happy to see you here my sweet twinies, You look FABULOUS  You're the best stylish Chanel lover, my dear friend @Jkfashionstyle LOVE LOVE LOVE everything your outfit and the cool life style


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Took the photo yesterday but totally forgot to post hahaha
> 
> I was about to leave the house and surprised to realize (unplanned) that the boots matched the bag!
> 
> Burgundy perfect edge in action  perfect bag that I’ve been wearing for last 2 days because the material is perfect for rainy bum around days without worry!
> View attachment 3978636


Beautiful Burgundy pairs @Vanana  It's raining weekend here again and been funny weather in east coast. Hope you're having relaxed & fun weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your new M/L looks so puffy and gorgeous, My beautiful friend I am really so happy to see that view your DH (the hand in your pic?) enjoy outing with you two love birds is the best couple in the world wish you two have a blessed weekend


Thank you, my sweet friend.  We enjoyed a relaxing and indulgent dinner after a very busy week.   This was one of our first outings where my DH has progressed to using a cane (instead of a walker) so we are very pleased.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> these flowers still looks great since I got them for valentines day  I’m going to finalize the kitchen plan for my new apartment with my jumbo then I’m almost finished with the furinture
> View attachment 3978535


I missed your Gorgeous Jumbo pic dear @Sandra.AT I hope you enjoy your new apartment and great weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend.  We enjoyed a relaxing and indulgent dinner after a very busy week.   This was one of our first outings where my DH has progressed to using a cane (instead of a walker) so we are very pleased.


That's the best great news my beautiful friend!!!!I am really really so thankful for the news, and so blessed to see the moment by the post...yes great progresses each step by step!! I can't describe anything by words easily....but I only could imagine how it must have been so much you went through for months, but I do respect you my most beautiful friend that you kept up your high spirits always, You're such beautiful inside and outside, and yes you're strong lady I do adore. I humbly keep to pray for you two the best sincerely from my heart


----------



## shopgirl4cc

maddalena said:


> View attachment 3978778


@maddalena  pretty dress & I love your pretty CL boots ( peeking beautiful red )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Well, I was like just seeing same way as you more than her bag haha Her hair looks so healthy! ummm i wish we could peek @shopgirl4cc  her whole hair style once...



My dear funny friend @Chanel7Chanel So you're always too much joking with me   Ok...so your curiousty made me check and I just found my original pic from Valentine's Day outing last week - It's just same boring hair style as you saw before  I just realized I actually don't do anything on my hair...  Anyway, here it is for you, and my beautiful dearest @Dextersmom for your sweetest comment and gentle heart Here you go....my just very simple and natural, boring daily hair style....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining 
I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
 Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining
> I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
> Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend
> View attachment 3978836


Your lambskin flap is magnificent!!! It looks so glossy and perfect.  If you don't mind my asking, do you use a leather conditioner to keep it looking so beautiful?  I love my lambskin flap, but i don't think it looks as shiny as yours.  Yours looks more like the leather of my Trendy CC, which is a bit thicker and softer than my medium CL.  I ask because I would like to keep my bags looking as beautiful as yours do, if that is possible. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> That's the best great news my beautiful friend!!!!I am really really so thankful for the news, and so blessed to see the moment by the post...yes great progresses each step by step!! I can't describe anything by words easily....but I only could imagine how it must have been so much you went through for months, but I do respect you my most beautiful friend that you kept up your high spirits always, You're such beautiful inside and outside, and yes you're strong lady I do adore. I humbly keep to pray for you two the best sincerely from my heart


Thank you so very much, my friend.  Our journey is a long one....and yet we are making some progress that we are grateful for.  We still have some major obstacles ahead, so I thank you for your continued thoughts and prayers. 



shopgirl4cc said:


> My dear funny friend @Chanel7Chanel So you're always too much joking with me   Ok...so your curiousty made me check and I just found my original pic from Valentine's Day outing last week - It's just same boring hair style as you saw before  I just realized I actually don't do anything on my hair...  Anyway, here it is for you, and my beautiful dearest @Dextersmom for your sweetest comment and gentle heart Here you go....my just very simple and natural, boring daily hair style....
> View attachment 3978824


When your hair looks as sleek and glossy as yours does, there is no sense in messing with perfection.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Loveluxurybags7 said:


> Took my Chanel out for a weekend trip


Beautiful pic @Loveluxurybags7 ,Your gorgeous Jumbo look like alive, that sparkling gold hardware...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Your lambskin flap is magnificent!!! It looks so glossy and perfect.  If you don't mind my asking, do you use a leather conditioner to keep it looking so beautiful?  I love my lambskin flap, but i don't think it looks as shiny as yours.  Yours looks more like the leather of my Trendy CC, which is a bit thicker and softer than my medium CL.  I ask because I would like to keep my bags looking as beautiful as yours do, if that is possible.



My beautiful friend DM, Thank you so much always for such your warm heart and sweet compliment... Ok, so first I'd like to reply this one...  I've got this lamb flap in 2013 and have never used anything on it for 5 years since got it. I just like to keep natural as it is. I've never used anything on my all of other Chanels neither ( include my vintage ones since 20 years ago ) But I sometimes am curious as well if would be better to put any on it....? 
Only I've done always to my Chanel is, after wore and used each time I always swipe them very well gently by soft cloth ( which came in the care booklet ) and keep them nicely in my shelf / closet after swipe well It's my habit that I swipe them include their hardware and chains /straps everything each time after used.
Or sometimes camera's angles or flash also effects sheen in pics? Or maybe I love it so much that I do pet them often or too much....?! haha


----------



## EmilyM111

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining
> I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
> Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend
> View attachment 3978836


so beautiful


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so very much, my friend.  Our journey is a long one....and yet we are making some progress that we are grateful for.  We still have some major obstacles ahead, so I thank you for your continued thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> When your hair looks as sleek and glossy as yours does, there is no sense in messing with perfection.



I am humbly Thank God and yes would be honor to keep you two the best couple in my daily prayer with my love 

Thank you so much again for such your sweet heart


----------



## daisychainz

A coffee break with my wallet on chain.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nikka007 said:


> so beautiful


Thank you! @nikka007


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I am humbly Thank God and yes would be honor to keep you two the best couple in my daily prayer with my love
> 
> Thank you so much again for such your sweet heart


Thank you, my friend.  It means a lot to me. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> My beautiful friend DM, Thank you so much always for such your warm heart and sweet compliment... Ok, so first I'd like to reply this one...  I've got this lamb flap in 2013 and have never used anything on it for 5 years since got it. I just like to keep natural as it is. I've never used anything on my all of other Chanels neither ( include my vintage ones since 20 years ago ) But I sometimes am curious as well if would be better to put any on it....?
> Only I've done always to my Chanel is, after wore and used each time I always swipe them very well gently by soft cloth ( which came in the care booklet ) and keep them nicely in my shelf / closet after swipe well It's my habit that I swipe them include their hardware and chains /straps everything each time after used.
> Or sometimes camera's angles or flash also effects sheen in pics? Or maybe I love it so much that I do pet them often or too much....?! haha


Thank you for sharing your Chanel care plan, my friend.  Confession time; I am a little bit obsessed with these soft cloths.....so much so I keep one in my car to gently rub my bags with while at stop lights, etc.  I know this is a little bit crazy.   I have also used a little Cadillac leather conditioner on my bags, as needed, especially on my 225, as it can feel a little dry sometimes.  I use the Cadillac brand because that is what the SA's at my Nordstrom use, and I have seen them buff out scratches and small stains/scuffs with it on bags as well as shoes.  It is kind of a magical cream, imo.


----------



## Sandra.AT

shopgirl4cc said:


> I missed your Gorgeous Jumbo pic dear @Sandra.AT I hope you enjoy your new apartment and great weekend



thank you so much[emoji1][emoji16] I can’t wait till I see the apartment with all the furniture we picked and hope everything will look fine


----------



## BagLady14

Just gassing up


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BagLady14 said:


> Just gassing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978974


Beautiful classic flap! @BagLady14  I see you're wearing by single strap...I love the way is the best with classic flap because It's so classy and chic


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.  It means a lot to me.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your Chanel care plan, my friend.  Confession time; I am a little bit obsessed with these soft cloths.....so much so I keep one in my car to gently rub my bags with while at stop lights, etc.  I know this is a little bit crazy.   I have also used a little Cadillac leather conditioner on my bags, as needed, especially on my 225, as it can feel a little dry sometimes.  I use the Cadillac brand because that is what the SA's at my Nordstrom use, and I have seen them buff out scratches and small stains/scuffs with it on bags as well as shoes.  It is kind of a magical cream, imo.



Ahaha You're so cuteI completely understand your obsession and I think that's great idea  you're not alone my darling, I actually have 1 cloth in my car as well  and I often rub and pet, swipe my bag in my car too~~  
I did not know about Cadillac and Nord SAs used it too? I think east coast is very humid in summer so I use dehumidifier in my house but gets very dry in fall/winter so I will check online to search the Cadillac in case, Thank you for your advice


----------



## Mrs. D

The first photo with my Chanel mini rectangular.


----------



## Tt117

Running errands with the maxi


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh! I did it again...no one is around, mod shot in the ladies room, inspires by fabulous @shopgirl4cc  Dark red caviar mini and camellia brooch [emoji173]️ paired with laces top and leather skirt.
> View attachment 3978459



I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your entire outfit, and your bathroom selfies [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> Doh!!! That’s messed up  #chanel fail
> 
> But hey better for your wallet!
> You looked grrrreat though


 My SA even felt a bit bad for me (or maybe for himself for not being able to sell me anything ). And thank you!


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow, Beautiful mini!  You wear square mini the most perfectly and beautifully dear @Panzanella  I hope you have a wonderful weekend


Thank you darling shopgirl  You’re sweet as always! Hope you’re having a great weekend too


----------



## Law

Off out to celebrate a friends birthday with my [emoji173]️reissue!


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> Using my WOC on holiday with DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978222


Amazing WOC and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Off-to-Chanel outfit! Planning to go see some shoes so hopefully no bag ask to come home with me!
> View attachment 3978309


So chic! Anything new?


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> That’s incredible and it looks brand new and a great reason for classic Chanel’s


Thank you! Maybe because I don't use this tote that much....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.


Everything looks yummy, even the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh! I did it again...no one is around, mod shot in the ladies room, inspires by fabulous @shopgirl4cc  Dark red caviar mini and camellia brooch ❤️ paired with laces top and leather skirt.
> View attachment 3978459


Looking so chic and elegant! That red is perfect with your outfit!
And yes this camelia is better than the CC brooche for this outfit.


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking fabulous Bibi! Lovely as always. I took the same brooch out (bottom one as yours) this morning but went with the camellia on my laces top.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Took the photo yesterday but totally forgot to post hahaha
> 
> I was about to leave the house and surprised to realize (unplanned) that the boots matched the bag!
> 
> Burgundy perfect edge in action  perfect bag that I’ve been wearing for last 2 days because the material is perfect for rainy bum around days without worry!
> View attachment 3978636


Love the burgundy, under the radar but still gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear my sweet friend @Bibi25260  Gorgeous as always in RED!!


Thank you so much!! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> My dear funny friend @Chanel7Chanel So you're always too much joking with me   Ok...so your curiousty made me check and I just found my original pic from Valentine's Day outing last week - It's just same boring hair style as you saw before  I just realized I actually don't do anything on my hair...  Anyway, here it is for you, and my beautiful dearest @Dextersmom for your sweetest comment and gentle heart Here you go....my just very simple and natural, boring daily hair style....
> View attachment 3978824


But your hair is beautiful just like it is!!


shopgirl4cc said:


> Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining
> I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
> Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend
> View attachment 3978836


Oohhh that leather looks so puffy and soft, just perfection!! 
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining
> I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
> Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend
> View attachment 3978836


Chanel lamb jumbo is something to behold for sure. Makes the heart beat faster! To me that picture is exactly why ppl obsess with chanel. Your jumbo lamb is same extra puffiness like mine!!! In fact it’s because it’s so attention grabbing due to the puffiness (it’s stunning really!!!) that I don’t wear it often because it’s just so gorgeous even just the leather it stands out (it’s great but just hard for me as work bag


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful Burgundy pairs @Vanana  It's raining weekend here again and been funny weather in east coast. Hope you're having relaxed & fun weekend


Thank you I am so sick of the snow and rain it’s been nonstop and the sun won’t come out to dry the ground here. More chances for your rain boots


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Took the photo yesterday but totally forgot to post hahaha
> 
> I was about to leave the house and surprised to realize (unplanned) that the boots matched the bag!
> 
> Burgundy perfect edge in action  perfect bag that I’ve been wearing for last 2 days because the material is perfect for rainy bum around days without worry!
> View attachment 3978636


Perfect combo my Lovely!! I/we are sick of all this rain!! I can’t remember where i saw it but I saw your bag in a bright blue, think it was also lizard if memory is working & I thought of you because I knew you had this style & love it. I was very tempted but held off


----------



## Kendie26

maddalena said:


> View attachment 3978778


Amazing!!! You ARE so pretty & you look SO pretty in this dress & gorgeous woc!


----------



## Vanana

Mrs. D said:


> The first photo with my Chanel mini rectangular.
> 
> View attachment 3979384


Woohoo!!! Babys first day out


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Off out to celebrate a friends birthday with my [emoji173]️reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3979597


What a cute outfit!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend.  We enjoyed a relaxing and indulgent dinner after a very busy week.   This was one of our first outings where my DH has progressed to using a cane (instead of a walker) so we are very pleased.


 BEST news ever DM....Wooohoooo Mr Dextersmom!!! As you know we all adore you to smitherines & have held you close in thoughts & prayers since last year. Amazing progress....please send him my/our cheers & best regards Oh & I smiled at @shopgirl4cc comment because I also noticed his hand/ring in that pic you posted!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dear funny friend @Chanel7Chanel So you're always too much joking with me   Ok...so your curiousty made me check and I just found my original pic from Valentine's Day outing last week - It's just same boring hair style as you saw before  I just realized I actually don't do anything on my hair...  Anyway, here it is for you, and my beautiful dearest @Dextersmom for your sweetest comment and gentle heart Here you go....my just very simple and natural, boring daily hair style....
> View attachment 3978824





shopgirl4cc said:


> Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining
> I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
> Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend
> View attachment 3978836


Girl, you have NO idea what I wouldn’t do for your glorious hair!!!! You are blessed. Love seeing ALL of your magnificent mods & precious bags. You are always a vision....true grace & lovelieness!  Oh, but sadly I am still terrified to take any of my chanels out in the rain. I’ll see if you can inspire me on this!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

daisychainz said:


> A coffee break with my wallet on chain.
> View attachment 3978891


Truly 1 of (if not THE) prettiest WOCs ever


----------



## Kendie26

Mrs. D said:


> The first photo with my Chanel mini rectangular.
> 
> View attachment 3979384


 WOOOHOOO>...looks incredible on you...quite perfect!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979711


Clearly you jumbo is glorious, but oh Jonny!!!! What a handsome little stud doggie~heartwarming pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Off out to celebrate a friends birthday with my [emoji173]️reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3979597


  Work it girl!!You strike the pose so naturally & beautifully! Love your blouse & cap too


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect combo my Lovely!! I/we are sick of all this rain!! I can’t remember where i saw it but I saw your bag in a bright blue, think it was also lizard if memory is working & I thought of you because I knew you had this style & love it. I was very tempted but held off


I know right?! So confused!!! It’s still winter and not spring right?!

I’ve only seen this bag in regular leather like this and the ombré ones from years ago and never in blue! And lizard?! Wow how much self control do you have?!?!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I know right?! So confused!!! It’s still winter and not spring right?!
> 
> I’ve only seen this bag in regular leather like this and the ombré ones from years ago and never in blue! And lizard?! Wow how much self control do you have?!?!


Wacky weather indeed. I hope we don’t get blasted with 1 more huge snow dump!! If i can find that blue bag I’ll pm you! I think i said “NO” to myself cause I just caved & bought 2 more SLGs (& i mean after the 1 I bought from our boutique girl!)


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.  It means a lot to me.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your Chanel care plan, my friend.  Confession time; I am a little bit obsessed with these soft cloths.....so much so I keep one in my car to gently rub my bags with while at stop lights, etc.  I know this is a little bit crazy.   I have also used a little Cadillac leather conditioner on my bags, as needed, especially on my 225, as it can feel a little dry sometimes.  I use the Cadillac brand because that is what the SA's at my Nordstrom use, and I have seen them buff out scratches and small stains/scuffs with it on bags as well as shoes.  It is kind of a magical cream, imo.


Wow you ladies are diligent! I just put them back to the dust bag and haven’t done anything for any of my bags. Perhaps I should get this Cadillac thing


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Wacky weather indeed. I hope we don’t get blasted with 1 more huge snow dump!! If i can find that blue bag I’ll pm you! I think i said “NO” to myself cause I just caved & bought 2 more SLGs (& i mean after the 1 I bought from our boutique girl!)


I need the sun to feel that I’m in the world of the living!!! I can’t wait to have the ground dry again. 

It’s probably for the best there will be many spectacular blues I feel in coming seasons so patience will pay off for sure


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend.  We enjoyed a relaxing and indulgent dinner after a very busy week.   This was one of our first outings where my DH has progressed to using a cane (instead of a walker) so we are very pleased.


DM this is the very best news!!! Insert *Cartwheels*. 

The very best to you lovely couple. He will be running around full speed intercepting your credit card at chanel stores everywhere soon!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Wow you ladies are diligent! I just put them back to the dust bag and haven’t done anything for any of my bags. Perhaps I should get this Cadillac thing


Haha I said the same thing to myself....time for us (Van) to follow dearest @Dextersmom and @shopgirl4cc advise & keep a chanel cloth in our cars!
P.s.-oh & @shopgirl4cc , i smiled big when I looked at the color nail polish i used yesterday & will post a pic for you at some point....it’s brand “BUTTER”(London) & the color name is “ShopGirl!!”


----------



## Venessa84

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979711



Jonny is too cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Shopbarneys said:


> These are my new Chanel shoes!! What y’all think?


Love them....they look great on you!! Congrats


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> DM this is the very best news!!! Insert *Cartwheels*.
> 
> The very best to you lovely couple. He will be running around full speed intercepting your credit card at chanel stores everywhere soon!


Thank you, Vanana.....now that is a funny visual. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Everything looks yummy, even the bag!


Thank you, Bibi. 



Kendie26 said:


> BEST news ever DM....Wooohoooo Mr Dextersmom!!! As you know we all adore you to smitherines & have held you close in thoughts & prayers since last year. Amazing progress....please send him my/our cheers & best regards Oh & I smiled at @shopgirl4cc comment because I also noticed his hand/ring in that pic you posted!


Thank you so much, sweet Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979711


Jonny is such a love.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shopgirl4cc said:


> My beautiful friend DM, Thank you so much always for such your warm heart and sweet compliment... Ok, so first I'd like to reply this one...  I've got this lamb flap in 2013 and have never used anything on it for 5 years since got it. I just like to keep natural as it is. I've never used anything on my all of other Chanels neither ( include my vintage ones since 20 years ago ) But I sometimes am curious as well if would be better to put any on it....?
> Only I've done always to my Chanel is, after wore and used each time I always swipe them very well gently by soft cloth ( which came in the care booklet ) and keep them nicely in my shelf / closet after swipe well It's my habit that I swipe them include their hardware and chains /straps everything each time after used.
> Or sometimes camera's angles or flash also effects sheen in pics? Or maybe I love it so much that I do pet them often or too much....?! haha



Dearest my beautiful friend @Dextersmom So sorry,  I meant "wipe off" not "swipe"  ( my 100% American DH corrected my poor English..)  haha  But I know you were sweetest and kind enough to understood already what I meant...Thank you always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Mrs. D said:


> The first photo with my Chanel mini rectangular.
> 
> View attachment 3979384



Your mini looks so beautiful and you wear it so cool!! @Mrs. D


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 3979453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with the maxi


BEAUTIFUL RED If I am not wrong, your gorgeous Maxi is 12A ? @Tt117  Super gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Law said:


> Off out to celebrate a friends birthday with my [emoji173]️reissue!
> 
> View attachment 3979597


You look super chic with your chevron reissue @Law I love your hat!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> But your hair is beautiful just like it is!!
> 
> Oohhh that leather looks so puffy and soft, just perfection!!
> Enjoy your weekend!


Thank you so much @Bibi25260  I love keeping natural as it is and don't like to put anything on my hair and even I don't like much makeup on my face skin...haha
You're always so kind and my sweet friend Bibi  Have a nice Sunday


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Chanel lamb jumbo is something to behold for sure. Makes the heart beat faster! To me that picture is exactly why ppl obsess with chanel. Your jumbo lamb is same extra puffiness like mine!!! In fact it’s because it’s so attention grabbing due to the puffiness (it’s stunning really!!!) that I don’t wear it often because it’s just so gorgeous even just the leather it stands out (it’s great but just hard for me as work bag



This is actually M/L lamb flap...You can see by cc turncock....
Yeah I remember you told that before its super puffy. I never seen it or missed the posts? I wanna see your puffy lamb jumbo once @Vanana  My one of Jumbo is black lamb that has very nice puffiness, but Jumbo is little too huge on my petit shot frame, so unfortunately I haven't wore my Jumbos much.. just pat them sometimes 


Vanana said:


> Thank you I am so sick of the snow and rain it’s been nonstop and the sun won’t come out to dry the ground here. More chances for your rain boots


I am really really hoping Chanel make new rain boots again...sigh Hope you stay dry and have a nice week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you have NO idea what I wouldn’t do for your glorious hair!!!! You are blessed. Love seeing ALL of your magnificent mods & precious bags. You are always a vision....true grace & lovelieness!  Oh, but sadly I am still terrified to take any of my chanels out in the rain. I’ll see if you can inspire me on this!!



You're always the funnest and sweetest my darling friend  you special warmest personality and great high energy cheer all of us up in this forum as   You know my friend, I probably wouldn't come back here if you quit PF someday.... I'm serious! 
Thank you always my darling friend I just love to keep my hair and skin all natural and clean as it is, and sort of the best part is not much cost on mine lol I love washing my hair everyday and enjoy taking long shower at night....but I don't like to go to hair salon much and don't like going spa neither...I don't mean to sounds snobby but I just like completed cleanses and don't really like others touch mine with many mixed chemical smells there...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979711


The best heart melt pic of lovely pet with Jumbo!! @Sandra.AT  I hope you had a fun weekend & have a nice week


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're always the funnest and sweetest my darling friend  you special warmest personality and great high energy cheer all of us up in this forum as   You know my friend, I probably wouldn't come back here if you quit PF someday.... I'm serious!
> Thank you always my darling friend I just love to keep my hair and skin all natural and clean as it is, and sort of the best part is not much cost on mine lol I love washing my hair everyday and enjoy taking long shower at night....but I don't like to go to hair salon much and don't like going spa neither...I don't mean to sounds snobby but I just like completed cleanses and don't really like others touch mine with many mixed chemical smells there...


As always, you are overly kind & generous with your sweet words dearest shopgirl....thank you! We all just adore delightful YOU! If I had your magnificent hair, I wouldn’t want anyone touching it either...& you never ever sound snobby!
Here is the nail polish I mentioned earlier in different post ....it’s color name is “Shop Girl” so I smiled big when I saw this & thought of you when I painted my names yesterday. I ran out for some quick errands w/ my WOC today (worn crossbody underneath my rain coat   along w/ our twinsie brooch. This one was my first brooch & remains my favorite


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Haha I said the same thing to myself....time for us (Van) to follow dearest @Dextersmom and @shopgirl4cc advise & keep a chanel cloth in our cars!
> P.s.-oh & @shopgirl4cc , i smiled big when I looked at the color nail polish i used yesterday & will post a pic for you at some point....it’s brand “BUTTER”(London) & the color name is “ShopGirl!!”


Oh my darling friend I did not know I just found this post after read your newest post! 


Kendie26 said:


> As always, you are overly kind & generous with your sweet words dearest shopgirl....thank you! We all just adore delightful YOU! If I had your magnificent hair, I wouldn’t want anyone touching it either...& you never ever sound snobby!
> Here is the nail polish I mentioned earlier in different post ....it’s color name is “Shop Girl” so I smiled big when I saw this & thought of you when I painted my names yesterday. I ran out for some quick errands w/ my WOC today (worn crossbody underneath my rain coat   along w/ our twinsie brooch. This one was my first brooch & remains my favorite



Thank you my darlingwhat a fun friend you are! wow same name Thank you for remembering me  I made this user name without thinking anything and very casually in 1 sec at that time  You make me smile and brighten my day up in this raining days I'm gonna definitely check the nail brand & color this week 

Yay I am so happy to hear that beauty is your special first and the brooch is very special for me too since found we are twines! I loved this size that's just so perfect, that I chose the one in a few sec quickly from other brooches when saw at boutique in Paris and remains my favorite too  And I ADORE your unique and edgy WOC so much, that leather, color, and the sheen...TDF  whenever I see it each time I just wanna touch it So nice to imagine how you're stylish lady with your gorgeous WOC & brooch in raining


----------



## Nancy Wong

My last weekend outfit. Pair Chanel jacket with uniqulo sweatshirt. 2.55 reissue.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> I-love-it!!!! Ithe lace with leather combo is always perfect and now with the dark red mini?   also I must point out that how you posed holding that bag is commercial ready!
> 
> New challenge: we should all pose this way in our bathroom photo challenges!!!! It looks so good that it’s professional (well you looking perfect there possibly helped!  )


Thanks Vanana! Click snap snap snap only one in bathroom that help getting some good shots  

Great idea about the bathroom photo challenges! Wanna start a new thread?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww.... ahaha you're funny, I'm not famous though, I am just soooo happy to see you here my sweet twinies, You look FABULOUS  You're the best stylish Chanel lover, my dear friend @Jkfashionstyle LOVE LOVE LOVE everything your outfit and the cool life style


Thank you shopgirl4cc! You’re definitely well known here, always got pretty posts. Learning from the master


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your entire outfit, and your bathroom selfies [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking so chic and elegant! That red is perfect with your outfit!
> And yes this camelia is better than the CC brooche for this outfit.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Thank you for the lovely compliments!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dear funny friend @Chanel7Chanel So you're always too much joking with me   Ok...so your curiousty made me check and I just found my original pic from Valentine's Day outing last week - It's just same boring hair style as you saw before  I just realized I actually don't do anything on my hair...  Anyway, here it is for you, and my beautiful dearest @Dextersmom for your sweetest comment and gentle heart Here you go....my just very simple and natural, boring daily hair style....
> View attachment 3978824


Wowwww! Stunning! Healthy and shiny long hair ❤️ Picture perfect ❤️


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> This is actually M/L lamb flap...You can see by cc turncock....
> Yeah I remember you told that before its super puffy. I never seen it or missed the posts? I wanna see your puffy lamb jumbo once @Vanana  My one of Jumbo is black lamb that has very nice puffiness, but Jumbo is little too huge on my petit shot frame, so unfortunately I haven't wore my Jumbos much.. just pat them sometimes
> 
> I am really really hoping Chanel make new rain boots again...sigh Hope you stay dry and have a nice week


Ah I wish I got all ML sizes too but in the beginning I bought 4? Jumbos because I am tall, quite a bit heavier then, and also carry lots of stuff with me that I don’t use daily so the ML looked too small on me and hang high on my body not like now. I guess I don’t regret having a few jumbos for when I need but don’t buy them anymore (now buy ml and smaller).

Before you look at the photos, make sure you have the music of the BATMAN THEME SONG playing in your head, okay???  
I hum it loudly every time I take this bag out of storage and my husband just shakes his head 

I do fear one day he might record it and then use it to get me committed to an asylum. 

Lots of photos under different lighting because I thought I never did take photos of it other than when I first bought it with my old bad camera! So, I figure I will document the puff from diff angles and lighting and close ups! 

Jumbo: “stitches, you can NOT hold me baaaack!! Muahahha!!”   

See why I can’t take him out?!?!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> Ah I wish I got all ML sizes too but in the beginning I bought 4? Jumbos because I am tall, quite a bit heavier then, and also carry lots of stuff with me that I don’t use daily so the ML looked too small on me and hang high on my body not like now. I guess I don’t regret having a few jumbos for when I need but don’t buy them anymore (now buy ml and smaller).
> 
> Before you look at the photos, make sure you have the music of the BATMAN THEME SONG playing in your head, okay???
> I hum it loudly every time I take this bag out of storage and my husband just shakes his head
> 
> I do fear one day he might record it and then use it to get me committed to an asylum.
> 
> Lots of photos under different lighting because I thought I never did take photos of it other than when I first bought it with my old bad camera! So, I figure I will document the puff from diff angles and lighting and close ups!
> 
> Jumbo: “stitches, you can NOT hold me baaaack!! Muahahha!!”
> 
> See why I can’t take him out?!?!
> View attachment 3980467
> View attachment 3980468
> View attachment 3980469
> View attachment 3980470
> View attachment 3980471
> View attachment 3980472



So beautifully puffy!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> As always, you are overly kind & generous with your sweet words dearest shopgirl....thank you! We all just adore delightful YOU! If I had your magnificent hair, I wouldn’t want anyone touching it either...& you never ever sound snobby!
> Here is the nail polish I mentioned earlier in different post ....it’s color name is “Shop Girl” so I smiled big when I saw this & thought of you when I painted my names yesterday. I ran out for some quick errands w/ my WOC today (worn crossbody underneath my rain coat   along w/ our twinsie brooch. This one was my first brooch & remains my favorite


Own of my favorite bags of yours  and shop girl looks like a refined perfectly elegant color, just like our favorite shopgirl here @shopgirl4cc


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> So chic! Anything new?


Thank you darling  Sadly no. But that’s probably a good thing for my wallet!


----------



## Dextersmom

My Gabrielle clutch with chain spent the entire weekend with me; out for lunch and dinner on Saturday and to the beach and the movies on Sunday.


----------



## Tt117

shopgirl4cc said:


> BEAUTIFUL RED If I am not wrong, your gorgeous Maxi is 12A ? @Tt117  Super gorgeous!


Thank you! Very close, it’s 11p!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Ah I wish I got all ML sizes too but in the beginning I bought 4? Jumbos because I am tall, quite a bit heavier then, and also carry lots of stuff with me that I don’t use daily so the ML looked too small on me and hang high on my body not like now. I guess I don’t regret having a few jumbos for when I need but don’t buy them anymore (now buy ml and smaller).
> 
> Before you look at the photos, make sure you have the music of the BATMAN THEME SONG playing in your head, okay???
> I hum it loudly every time I take this bag out of storage and my husband just shakes his head
> 
> I do fear one day he might record it and then use it to get me committed to an asylum.
> 
> Lots of photos under different lighting because I thought I never did take photos of it other than when I first bought it with my old bad camera! So, I figure I will document the puff from diff angles and lighting and close ups!
> 
> Jumbo: “stitches, you can NOT hold me baaaack!! Muahahha!!”
> 
> See why I can’t take him out?!?!
> View attachment 3980467
> View attachment 3980468
> View attachment 3980469
> View attachment 3980470
> View attachment 3980471
> View attachment 3980472



OMG OMG You made me laugh so hard!!! 
Can't stop laughing right now by imagining your humming that  Ahahaha I love your sense of humor! Thank you so much for taking your precious time to pos your puffiest lamb jumbo! @Vanana  Ohh I hope you take him out more! Awww he look like so happy and shine to be taken by camera! you're much taller ( lucky you! ) You must rock with that yummy Jumbo! Can't wait to see your mod shot next time you take him out


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thank you shopgirl4cc! You’re definitely well known here, always got pretty posts. Learning from the master





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Wowwww! Stunning! Healthy and shiny long hair ❤️ Picture perfect ❤️


Thank you @Jkfashionstyle  You're just too sweet  I don't think I'm well know here but I just love having fun time in PF with fun ladies like you, my dear coolest & stylish Chanel lady   Oh How I wish we live in same city then how fun it would be...    with our Chanels


----------



## sxca

My first Chanel and 30th birthday (a month early  ) gift from my DH. I always thought I would get a Medium Lambskin Double Flap GHW as my first, but I’ve decided that the durability of Caviar is more of what I want right now. When I saw this vintage piece, I was really intrigued by the design. It’s something different from the quilted pattern, yet still classic in my opinion. The kicker for me is that it is also from the era that Chanel still did 24K plating on the hardware. Here she is out and about today! I’m in love  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3980387
> 
> 
> My last weekend outfit. Pair Chanel jacket with uniqulo sweatshirt. 2.55 reissue.


Hi @Nancy Wong  Gorgeous Jacket AND Reissue! Can I ask what size is yours? Beautiful quilts and RHW is so edgy looking! I love my reissues so much too and I'm obsessed with RHW 225 lately which is perfect daily Chanel I really LOVE Uniqlo so much too... I love everything in your photo!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

sxca said:


> My first Chanel and 30th birthday (a month early  ) gift from my DH. I always thought I would get a Medium Lambskin Double Flap GHW as my first, but I’ve decided that the durability of Caviar is more of what I want right now. When I saw this vintage piece, I was really intrigued by the design. It’s something different from the quilted pattern, yet still classic in my opinion. The kicker for me is that it is also from the era that Chanel still did 24K plating on the hardware. Here she is out and about today! I’m in love  Thank you for letting me share!



Hi dear @sxca  Happy Birthday to you & Congratulation on the most beautiful and the best  quality vintage Chanel especially is gifted from your sweet DH    I'd like to say you have the best sense that you eyed on the such quality Chanel  I agree how great they made 24k plaited at that time....I truly miss their old good time. I own a few quality Chanel that I purchased myself about 20 years ago ( now called vintage ) I hope you will have the best birthday and blessed year ever this year!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> My Gabrielle clutch with chain spent the entire weekend with me; out for lunch and dinner on Saturday and to the beach and the movies on Sunday.


Wow such a cutie!! I did not know, How did I miss your post? ( so sad I must missed it while I had Flu and off for weeks in Jan..? )Oh how adorable purse is it?!  I did not know you got that one & I'd like to say big congrats my dearest beautiful friend DM!!   You look so chic as always!! I am so happy to feel your happy vibration though your post!! I hope you two love birds had relaxed and fabulous lunch & dinner,  movie time and great weekend with your greatest DH


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tt117 said:


> Thank you! Very close, it’s 11p!


Thank you for your reply @Tt117   Great Red!! I remember 11P was one of the best Red Chanel made ever!


----------



## KM7029

Enjoying some time NEAR the beach, not on it! LOL


----------



## addisonshopper

She had a great lunch today.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

KM7029 said:


> View attachment 3980590
> 
> 
> Enjoying some time NEAR the beach, not on it! LOL


Beautiful view with the best Chanel!! @KM7029


----------



## shopgirl4cc

addisonshopper said:


> She had a great lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980596


GORGEOUS Red caviar flap!! @addisonshopper  is yours look like single flap? beautiful Red Chanel!!


----------



## addisonshopper

shopgirl4cc said:


> GORGEOUS Red caviar flap!! @addisonshopper  is yours look like single flap? beautiful Red Chanel!!



It’s the jumbo flap from 2007/2008 with the bijoux chain.  Yes it is single.  I wanted one with double flap and the CC in the leather.  This was the it bag to get and have back in the day.  The price was 2650. Can you believe it ???? I cringe now at buying flaps.  I love the red , my wish was the cherry red.   Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## Nancy Wong

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @Nancy Wong  Gorgeous Jacket AND Reissue! Can I ask what size is yours? Beautiful quilts and RHW is so edgy looking! I love my reissues so much too and I'm obsessed with RHW 225 lately which is perfect daily Chanel I really LOVE Uniqlo so much too... I love everything in your photo!



Thanks a lot! My 2.55 is 226: 28x19x6cm. I bought it in Paris may be 11 or 12 years ago and it still look so new after all these years. And it was much cheaper than the price nowadays as well. I think I paid only around €1000 after tax return.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow such a cutie!! I did not know, How did I miss your post? ( so sad I must missed it while I had Flu and off for weeks in Jan..? )Oh how adorable purse is it?!  I did not know you got that one & I'd like to say big congrats my dearest beautiful friend DM!!   You look so chic as always!! I am so happy to feel your happy vibration though your post!! I hope you two love birds had relaxed and fabulous lunch & dinner,  movie time and great weekend with your greatest DH


Thank you, my beautiful friend.  I got this Gabby at the end of January after looking at it a couple of times and thinking about how I would use it.   I love the middle section that perfectly fits my phone and the two side zipped sections that have usable (not too tight like my WOC's) card slots.  It is light as air and perfect for walks, errands and times I don't need to carry much.


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979711


Ohhh your jonny, what a cuty!!! Love your jonny more than your jumbo LOL!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Had a fruitful weekend along with my pink beauty! Lunar new year has treated me well with abundance of food & family!


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3980387
> 
> 
> My last weekend outfit. Pair Chanel jacket with uniqulo sweatshirt. 2.55 reissue.


Gasp! This is too much loveliness in 1 pic!!! Perfect bag & whoa, HELLO to that jacket!!!


----------



## Scandibabe

My mini rectangular with LGHW is my companion on my vacation trip[emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

sxca said:


> My first Chanel and 30th birthday (a month early  ) gift from my DH. I always thought I would get a Medium Lambskin Double Flap GHW as my first, but I’ve decided that the durability of Caviar is more of what I want right now. When I saw this vintage piece, I was really intrigued by the design. It’s something different from the quilted pattern, yet still classic in my opinion. The kicker for me is that it is also from the era that Chanel still did 24K plating on the hardware. Here she is out and about today! I’m in love  Thank you for letting me share!


That is such a perfect and timeless design-and perfect size imo. Congrats!!


----------



## Vanana

Scandibabe said:


> My mini rectangular with LGHW is my companion on my vacation trip[emoji4]
> View attachment 3980831


So jealous!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Own of my favorite bags of yours  and shop girl looks like a refined perfectly elegant color, just like our favorite shopgirl here @shopgirl4cc


Aww...hahaha you made me blush  thank you, @Vanana you're the sweetest Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot! My 2.55 is 226: 28x19x6cm. I bought it in Paris may be 11 or 12 years ago and it still look so new after all these years. And it was much cheaper than the price nowadays as well. I think I paid only around €1000 after tax return.


Wow...that's amazing quality of reissue! Oh yes i know, how sad it is for us its been crazy increase compare to 10 years ago  I regret i did not get more reissues at that time,  and not just price, all of Chanel quality was truly exclusive at that time...I really miss that.. sigh


----------



## shopgirl4cc

addisonshopper said:


> It’s the jumbo flap from 2007/2008 with the bijoux chain.  Yes it is single.  I wanted one with double flap and the CC in the leather.  This was the it bag to get and have back in the day.  The price was 2650. Can you believe it ???? I cringe now at buying flaps.  I love the red , my wish was the cherry red.   Thank you [emoji7]



I completely agree with you, yeah i cannot believe that... Your single red beauty is a true jewel and precious now


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my beautiful friend.  I got this Gabby at the end of January after looking at it a couple of times and thinking about how I would use it.   I love the middle section that perfectly fits my phone and the two side zipped sections that have usable (not too tight like my WOC's) card slots.  It is light as air and perfect for walks, errands and times I don't need to carry much.



Ohhhh sounds so functional and such a cutie!!  It looks really great on you and you're the best lady to wear it so well  I totally missed your special new beauty while i was off PF for a month and sick.  I am very happy for you and again congrats on great Gabby


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Had a fruitful weekend along with my pink beauty! Lunar new year has treated me well with abundance of food & family!


You look like a doll in pretty pink flowers with your pink Coco @Firstchanellv28


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Scandibabe said:


> My mini rectangular with LGHW is my companion on my vacation trip[emoji4]
> View attachment 3980831


Beautiful view!  Gorgeous mini and such a functional Chanel for travel  @Scandibabe ! Hope you have a wonderful vacation


----------



## Firstchanellv28

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look like a doll in pretty pink flowers with your pink Coco @Firstchanellv28


Thanks for the lovely compliment!  I used to collect Barbie dolls when I was a kid and they are still in boxes now coz I kept them well I do wish to become one when I was growing up!  Hv a wonderful week!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliment!  I used to collect Barbie dolls when I was a kid and they are still in boxes now coz I kept them well I do wish to become one when I was growing up!  Hv a wonderful week!


 So sweet and cute! You look like a Barbie doll for sure and your wish came true!  Have a fabulous week


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> What a cute outfit!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Work it girl!!You strike the pose so naturally & beautifully! Love your blouse & cap too





shopgirl4cc said:


> You look super chic with your chevron reissue @Law I love your hat!



Thank you you gorgeous trio!


----------



## Law

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3980387
> 
> 
> My last weekend outfit. Pair Chanel jacket with uniqulo sweatshirt. 2.55 reissue.



I love everything about this!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse 
Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


❤️ ❤️ this combo, edgy with RHW, paired well with your leather jacket = one hot sexy mama!


----------



## Nancy Wong

shopgirl4cc said:


> So sweet and cute! You look like a Barbie doll for sure and your wish came true!  Have a fabulous week





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliment!  I used to collect Barbie dolls when I was a kid and they are still in boxes now coz I kept them well I do wish to become one when I was growing up!  Hv a wonderful week!





I was a Barbie collector as well! My collection was huge and then I cut it down to 50s-60s. I don't display them anymore and they had been sitting in storage for years. I have been thinking, if I sold them on eBay I could have a decent budget to buy Chanel.


----------



## balen.girl

New in my family.. And I can't stop using her..
Gabrielle small size.. [emoji178]


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


All that cool leather


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dear funny friend @Chanel7Chanel So you're always too much joking with me   Ok...so your curiousty made me check and I just found my original pic from Valentine's Day outing last week - It's just same boring hair style as you saw before  I just realized I actually don't do anything on my hair...  Anyway, here it is for you, and my beautiful dearest @Dextersmom for your sweetest comment and gentle heart Here you go....my just very simple and natural, boring daily hair style....
> View attachment 3978824



OH GIRL! U look GORGEOUS as always and AMAZING silky hair 
Sorry I was away from purse forum. I just got your messages. Well, keep me away from pf is good and safe. i try not to check here for my wallet lol 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Lambskin LOVE  It's been raining yesterday but I missed my lamb flap..so I took her to lunch with my girl friend yesterday in raining
> I mean....Chanel lambskin is tough more than we think, so I hope lovely Chanel ladies can enjoy their lambskin flaps more if their lambskin beauties are sitting in their closet... ( life is short  )
> Thanks so much for letting me share & Hope Chanel sweet friends have a relaxed and blessed weekend
> View attachment 3978836



Oh gosh your lambie is super puffy goddess!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


I AM jealous! what are you gonna do to me?! i NEED YOUR 225!!


----------



## AngelaK

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


 
This is bag goals!!!! Stunning  My bank balance can't handle this!


----------



## Nancy Wong

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260



I couldn't forgive myself missing this post earlier. It is gorgeous!

I missed posts all the time with the app!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


I love this Reissue of yours!!   What a special beauty, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

balen.girl said:


> New in my family.. And I can't stop using her..
> Gabrielle small size.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3981318


I love this Gabrielle on you!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Ohhh your jonny, what a cuty!!! Love your jonny more than your jumbo LOL!!!


thank you  I love him also much more haha he is already 11 years old


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kendie26 said:


> Clearly you jumbo is glorious, but oh Jonny!!!! What a handsome little stud doggie~heartwarming pic!





Venessa84 said:


> Jonny is too cute!





Dextersmom said:


> Jonny is such a love.





shopgirl4cc said:


> The best heart melt pic of lovely pet with Jumbo!! @Sandra.AT  I hope you had a fun weekend & have a nice week


Thank you so much  he is such a cute watchdog haha he is always watching over us (and my bags haha) and "protecting" us from everything including birds which are flying across our house in croatia haha


----------



## Katzilla

Having fun with this tweet hobo tote and washed denim ballet flat.


----------



## Kendie26

Katzilla said:


> Having fun with this tweet hobo tote and washed denim ballet flat.
> View attachment 3981712


Perfect & most sweet pairing of your ballerinas w/ your chic tweed tote...love this pic!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

sxca said:


> My first Chanel and 30th birthday (a month early  ) gift from my DH. I always thought I would get a Medium Lambskin Double Flap GHW as my first, but I’ve decided that the durability of Caviar is more of what I want right now. When I saw this vintage piece, I was really intrigued by the design. It’s something different from the quilted pattern, yet still classic in my opinion. The kicker for me is that it is also from the era that Chanel still did 24K plating on the hardware. Here she is out and about today! I’m in love  Thank you for letting me share!


too bad chanel doesn´t have this bag anymore.. I really like it  congratulations that you found it  it is so beautiful


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> ❤️ ❤️ this combo, edgy with RHW, paired well with your leather jacket = one hot sexy mama!





Vanana said:


> All that cool leather





Chanel7Chanel said:


> I AM jealous! what are you gonna do to me?! i NEED YOUR 225!!





AngelaK said:


> This is bag goals!!!! Stunning  My bank balance can't handle this!





Nancy Wong said:


> I couldn't forgive myself missing this post earlier. It is gorgeous!
> 
> I missed posts all the time with the app!





Dextersmom said:


> I love this Reissue of yours!!   What a special beauty, my friend!


Dear Chanel lovely ladies, Thank you thank you so soo much each of you for your precious time to comment! You all are so sweet and fun!!  Forgive me to reply all at once... 

@Chanel7Chanel oh my fun friend, sorry I did not mean my darling but oh my what are you saying?  I know you own at least 6~7 Reissues and lots of gorgeous 226/227 and more...right?

Little sun came out in east today...  I hope you lovely ladies all have a wonderful day


----------



## deltalady

My Maxi today


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> My Maxi today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982019


HOLY WOWEEE....holy cookies!!! Now THAT is some bag.....el-gorgeoso!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katzilla said:


> Having fun with this tweet hobo tote and washed denim ballet flat.
> View attachment 3981712


this is so beautiful! i  this bag!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Vanana.....now that is a funny visual.
> 
> Thank you, Bibi.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, sweet Kendie.


Well, if he can’t catch you he can’t stop you. For now... lots of reveals!!!! Cuz your DH will be running super soon!


----------



## misspink001

My extra large Enchained Boy.


----------



## lyndeylv

Outing day


----------



## misspink001

lyndeylv said:


> Outing day



Pairs perfectly with your Clic H. [emoji8] love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


----------



## Vanana

Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby 

Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous! 

Good night everyone  cake time!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


Trendy has the most luxurious lambskin!  does that say Karl?!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Trendy has the most luxurious lambskin!  does that say Karl?!


That is so funny!!!  I did not even notice that until you said it!  We were having dinner at a local microbrewery called Karl Strauss. It was meant to be. 
PS. Not the first time that you and I have been posting at the exact same time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664


Your blue chevron flap and your son's Birthday cake look equally yummy.


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664


Your description of the cake makes me wanna eat the whole cake 
Sounds and looks so delicious! 
That blue chevron looks equally delicious 
May I ask where you purchased the coat/jacket? You look super chic


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


Buttery lambskin and gold hardware 
You’re always so effortlessly stylish 
Hmm spicy tofu curry looks yummy!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Your blue chevron flap and your son's Birthday cake look equally yummy.





Bother Free said:


> Your description of the cake makes me wanna eat the whole cake
> Sounds and looks so delicious!
> That blue chevron looks equally delicious
> May I ask where you purchased the coat/jacket? You look super chic


They always do a good job with the cakes I order and I am super full right now and content (I feel like I ate the whole cake) 

The coat was a Zara coat for I think just $140? From a little while back


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664



Your chevron is gorgeous.  And those shoes are out of this world chic.  Hope your little boy had a wonderful birthday (they grow up so fast, sigh).


----------



## Dextersmom

Bother Free said:


> Buttery lambskin and gold hardware
> You’re always so effortlessly stylish
> Hmm spicy tofu curry looks yummy!


Thank you so much, Bother Free.  My Trendy is actually silver hardware, but in some lighting it does look gold.  Black and gold is my most favorite combination, but I was trying to branch out with this one.


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> Your chevron is gorgeous.  And those shoes are out of this world chic.  Hope your little boy had a wonderful birthday (they grow up so fast, sigh).


Thank you so much 

They do grow up too fast!! Especially precious boys 

They are both “double-digit” now but the younger one is still super sweet with total boyish charm and a very considerate kid.    when I have especially stressful day sometimes I can’t sleep even though I’m exhausted (literally hyperventilate with mind racing and eyes open).i found that if I hug that kid and smell his hair I will relax and feel peace and happiness.  he is my little magical creature. I try to do same with chanel bag. Unfortunately not quite same effect


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Medium Coco w/ ruthenium hdw paired with GG boots


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664


Yummy cake! Happy Birthday to your sweet BOY! Totally agreed with you about hugging little ones, so precious! And oh your chevron ❤️


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> They always do a good job with the cakes I order and I am super full right now and content (I feel like I ate the whole cake)
> 
> The coat was a Zara coat for I think just $140? From a little while back


Thank you Vanana!!


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, Bother Free.  My Trendy is actually silver hardware, but in some lighting it does look gold.  Black and gold is my most favorite combination, but I was trying to branch out with this one.


It definitely still looks gorgeous with silver hardware though 
I love both hardware colors from Chanel 
You can rock both!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies, Thank you thank you so soo much each of you for your precious time to comment! You all are so sweet and fun!!  Forgive me to reply all at once...
> 
> @Chanel7Chanel oh my fun friend, sorry I did not mean my darling but oh my what are you saying?  I know you own at least 6~7 Reissues and lots of gorgeous 226/227 and more...right?
> 
> Little sun came out in east today...  I hope you lovely ladies all have a wonderful day



Haha you have great memory, yep my reissues family is my love for Chanel but missing only little one! your 225 is such an adorable and sweet just like YOU, my love


----------



## KM7029

One more of this beauty:


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


Beautiful Lamb Trendy on beautiful lady! I would've gotten trendy as my last C for sure if i didn't move to H and be on Ban island..


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Beautiful Lamb Trendy on beautiful lady! I would've gotten trendy as my last C for sure if i didn't move to H and be on Ban island..


Thank you, Chanel7Chanel.  I have only dipped my toes into the H world (with Evelyne's) so I totally understand. 


Bother Free said:


> It definitely still looks gorgeous with silver hardware though
> I love both hardware colors from Chanel
> You can rock both!


Thank you, Bother Free.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


Queen of all things beautiful!! OMG I cracked up seeing the Karl bottle....what is that (wine i think)How appropriate!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664


Ok, so I know you’re trying to make me jealous 3 times over w/ this one!!!THAT BLUE  THOSE boots& THE CAKE!!!! Happy Birthday to little boy Vanana


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Queen of all things beautiful!! OMG I cracked up seeing the Karl bottle....what is that (wine i think)How appropriate!


Hi there, my friend. They put the bottles on the tables as a reminder that they are a microbrewery and you can order beer to go in one of their bottles.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Panzanella said:


> Tue is for Trendy!
> View attachment 3950894



Great outfit, bag goes perfectly! I actually saw this bag yesterday at Saks, even better in person!! I was totally tempted!


----------



## Tuned83

Has to sit high up on a shelf in between uses. Fair game for my one year old if left on a sofa. Have had to rescue it from her play house.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lyndeylv said:


> Outing day


Beautiful chevron leather @lyndeylv I love your H bracelet too ( we're twines )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


I adore your chic style dear my beautiful friend  Love the denim jacket and luxe sheen on lambskin!!  sounds so yumyum  I loovvve tofu...actually I cook tofu meal pretty often almost twice or three times a week  & ahaha you made me smile at "Kirl" bottle behind


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664





Vanana said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> They do grow up too fast!! Especially precious boys
> 
> They are both “double-digit” now but the younger one is still super sweet with total boyish charm and a very considerate kid.    when I have especially stressful day sometimes I can’t sleep even though I’m exhausted (literally hyperventilate with mind racing and eyes open).i found that if I hug that kid and smell his hair I will relax and feel peace and happiness.  he is my little magical creature. I try to do same with chanel bag. Unfortunately not quite same effect



Omg, I love reading this  Happy birthday to your precious boy @Vanana  I agree with you how they grow so fast!  I counted candles on that yummy cake and I guess your younger boy and my girl is very close age...  I so agree with you...yes there's nothing to compare with hugging your precious ones.... You're the best mom that got special yummy cake for him 
Add: Oops I almost forgot the first topic of "Chanel action shot" here...you look gorgeous and chic with blue beauty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Medium Coco w/ ruthenium hdw paired with GG boots
> View attachment 3982731


I love your Gucci boots collection! Looks really great on you always and paired so perfectly with your cool coat and gorgeous Coco! @Jkfashionstyle the most stylish fashionista and chic Chanel mom exist


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3983330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has to sit high up on a shelf in between uses. Fair game for my one year old if left on a sofa. Have had to rescue it from her play house.


Ahahaha I just had a big laugh! Sorry! Yes...I remember that age.. Your chevron mini look really cool on shelf after rescued! @Tuned83


----------



## shopgirl4cc

KM7029 said:


> One more of this beauty:
> View attachment 3983083


Your WOC looks so edgy and pretty sheen on the leather!  Hope you're having a fun time at beach @KM7029


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Hardly use this small caviar beige clair in cold season, sunny and warmer today, she’s out and about with me


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.  It means a lot to me.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your Chanel care plan, my friend.  Confession time; I am a little bit obsessed with these soft cloths.....so much so I keep one in my car to gently rub my bags with while at stop lights, etc.  I know this is a little bit crazy.   I have also used a little Cadillac leather conditioner on my bags, as needed, especially on my 225, as it can feel a little dry sometimes.  I use the Cadillac brand because that is what the SA's at my Nordstrom use, and I have seen them buff out scratches and small stains/scuffs with it on bags as well as shoes.  It is kind of a magical cream, imo.



Dear my beautiful friend @Dextersmom I was just thinking of you today when saw my cloth in my car and during the errands I took this pic quickly "at stop lights" I hope you're having a peaceful evening today


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hardly use this small caviar beige clair in cold season, sunny and warmer today, she’s out and about with me
> View attachment 3983758


Beautiful color outfit and gorgeous Gucci booties again @Jkfashionstyle  Wow, Small size flap looks really chic on you!! LOVE!!
I feel familiar where you are at...?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your Gucci boots collection! Looks really great on you always and paired so perfectly with your cool coat and gorgeous Coco! @Jkfashionstyle the most stylish fashionista and chic Chanel mom exist





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color outfit and gorgeous Gucci booties again @Jkfashionstyle  Wow, Small size flap looks really chic on you!! LOVE!!
> I feel familiar where you are at...?


Dangerous spot, no kidding and you know it  
So sweet of your lovely compliments. As always you look fabulous.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear my beautiful friend @Dextersmom I was just thinking of you today when saw my cloth in my car and during the errands I took this pic quickly "at stop lights" I hope you're having a peaceful evening today
> View attachment 3983763


You are so darling and I adore you!!  I'm so happy that we are both polishing our bags when we are out and about.   So happy to be Chanel crazy with you, my beautiful friend. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> I adore your chic style dear my beautiful friend  Love the denim jacket and luxe sheen on lambskin!!  sounds so yumyum  I loovvve tofu...actually I cook tofu meal pretty often almost twice or three times a week  & ahaha you made me smile at "Kirl" bottle behind


Thank you so much, my lovely shopgirl4cc. I also love tofu and make it at home at least once a week, usually an Indian curry tofu dish.


----------



## Doodles78

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


I love  how this bag looks with a leather jacket!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You are so darling and I adore you!!  I'm so happy that we are both polishing our bags when we are out and about.   So happy to be Chanel crazy with you, my beautiful friend.
> 
> Thank you so much, my lovely shopgirl4cc. I also love tofu and make it at home at least once a week, usually an Indian curry tofu dish.



Ahaha I LOVE your "Chanel crazy with you"  I love you~ Yes I am so lucky and blessed to "met" you here and sharing it with you my darling friend 
Ummm your Indian tofu dish sounds sooo yum yum!  Your DH is so lucky to have such a creative & beautiful wife 
I hope you have a beautiful evening my dearest, & Good night from east coast


----------



## Venessa84

Breakfast with Chanel this morning


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Doodles78 said:


> I love  how this bag looks with a leather jacket!


Thank you @Doodles78  Yes I think this Ruthenium HW 225 goes well the best with leather jacket


----------



## Panzanella

MomLuvsBags said:


> Great outfit, bag goes perfectly! I actually saw this bag yesterday at Saks, even better in person!! I was totally tempted!


Thank you!!  I adore the Trendy CC. If you like it, then definitely go for it.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahaha I LOVE your "Chanel crazy with you"  I love you~ Yes I am so lucky and blessed to "met" you here and sharing it with you my darling friend
> Ummm your Indian tofu dish sounds sooo yum yum!  Your DH is so lucky to have such a creative & beautiful wife
> I hope you have a beautiful evening my dearest, & Good night from east coast


----------



## Cas_xx

Chanel WOC out and about in the snow here in the UK


----------



## Bibi25260

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents in law with my jumbo ..jonny is watching my bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979711


Jonny is distracted.....
Beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> As always, you are overly kind & generous with your sweet words dearest shopgirl....thank you! We all just adore delightful YOU! If I had your magnificent hair, I wouldn’t want anyone touching it either...& you never ever sound snobby!
> Here is the nail polish I mentioned earlier in different post ....it’s color name is “Shop Girl” so I smiled big when I saw this & thought of you when I painted my names yesterday. I ran out for some quick errands w/ my WOC today (worn crossbody underneath my rain coat   along w/ our twinsie brooch. This one was my first brooch & remains my favorite


Love your WOC! Great idea to put the cute brooch in side bangle.


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3980387
> 
> 
> My last weekend outfit. Pair Chanel jacket with uniqulo sweatshirt. 2.55 reissue.


All beautiful and timeless classics! Love this perfume.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> My Gabrielle clutch with chain spent the entire weekend with me; out for lunch and dinner on Saturday and to the beach and the movies on Sunday.


Perfect little companion!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Bibi25260 said:


> Jonny is distracted.....
> Beautiful bag!



yeah haha he doesn’t want to protect the bag haha he wants to get pet


----------



## Bibi25260

addisonshopper said:


> She had a great lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980596


Beautiful red!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Scandibabe said:


> My mini rectangular with LGHW is my companion on my vacation trip[emoji4]
> View attachment 3980831


You look fabulous and great pic!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


Love your timeless reissue! And so perfect with that jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday was Trendy CC day.  Shopping (dressing room at Anthropologie) and dinner (spicy tofu curry).


LOVE this casual chic outfit from head to toe!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Haven’t used my blue caviar chevron for a while.  Missed this baby
> 
> Brought it with me today to work and then for dinner out tonight for my little boy’s birthday. Got him this extremely yummy had to custom order chocolate and white cake with Bavarian cream and chocolate crunches inside, and covered with butterscotch cream icing on the outside - it’s ridiculous!
> 
> Good night everyone  cake time!!!
> View attachment 3982663
> 
> View attachment 3982664


Beautiful pop of color and love the coat!
Any cake left?


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Medium Coco w/ ruthenium hdw paired with GG boots
> View attachment 3982731


So cool and chic!


----------



## malzahnart

Cilifene said:


> My faux fur-Doc Martens-Reissue attitude ...
> Please do let my know when you are tired of my one and only Chanel ...
> 
> View attachment 3945487


Love your bag...never get tired and also love your hair ...


----------



## Tuned83

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahahaha I just had a big laugh! Sorry! Yes...I remember that age.. Your chevron mini look really cool on shelf after rescued! @Tuned83


Hehe it's a great age despite its challenges Xx


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your WOC! Great idea to put the cute brooch in side bangle.


Thanks Bibi! I typically do a slight slant w/ my brooches (don’t know why). I thought of you as I tried to do a multiple brooch outing the other day but I just didn’t love it on me like I LOVE it on you. My best chance at wearing a few of them together are on my jean jacket & placed low at the waist area....that’s my next maneuver!!


----------



## Kendie26

My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3983330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has to sit high up on a shelf in between uses. Fair game for my one year old if left on a sofa. Have had to rescue it from her play house.


Picture perfection & hey, your 1 year old has AMAZING taste at such a young age!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hardly use this small caviar beige clair in cold season, sunny and warmer today, she’s out and about with me
> View attachment 3983758


I LOVE your style....you always look so effortlessly beautiful!!!And you quench my thirst for neutrals!!


----------



## addisonshopper

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red!!



Thank you !!


----------



## Cilifene

malzahnart said:


> Love your bag...never get tired and also love your hair ...


Thank you, so very kind of you to say..


----------



## Cilifene

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out



LOVE the whole look ....


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Bibi! I typically do a slight slant w/ my brooches (don’t know why). I thought of you as I tried to do a multiple brooch outing the other day but I just didn’t love it on me like I LOVE it on you. My best chance at wearing a few of them together are on my jean jacket & placed low at the waist area....that’s my next maneuver!!


Hey hey you're getting the hang of it!


Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


This is such an amazing beautiful bag! Gorgeous blouse and cardi!
Hope you had a wonderful time with your Mom.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE this casual chic outfit from head to toe!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect little companion!


Thank you so much, Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


So happy to see you taking this beauty out.  I have the baby version (square mini) and I know what you mean.  I tend to save it for dressing up or special occasions.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your timeless reissue! And so perfect with that jacket!


Thank you my sweet friend Bibi! you're always so sweet lady


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Venessa84 said:


> Breakfast with Chanel this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983850


Beautiful RED and Beige Chanel! @Venessa84


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Cas_xx said:


> Chanel WOC out and about in the snow here in the UK


Rich jet black caviar WOC @Cas_xx  great view and contrast with white snow


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


Yay!!!Here she came out!!! Wow i really adore your edgy chevron pattern on luxe lambie  LOVE the way you carry her, looks so classy and graceful, darling I really really love your shirts and the color soooo much too!!!  I am jealous you can go to lunch date with your dearest mom!  I miss my sweet mom...too far away....
O btw, I'm sorry i missed the chance to Congrats on your other thread your beautiful 3 SLG haul!  BIG Congrats on beauties my darling friend!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


The flap is so beautiful .


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful pop of color and love the coat!
> Any cake left?


Yes and will try to have another piece


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> Picture perfection & hey, your 1 year old has AMAZING taste at such a young age!!!


Ahh so true


----------



## Kendie26

Cilifene said:


> LOVE the whole look ....





Bibi25260 said:


> Hey hey you're getting the hang of it!
> 
> This is such an amazing beautiful bag! Gorgeous blouse and cardi!
> Hope you had a wonderful time with your Mom.





Dextersmom said:


> So happy to see you taking this beauty out.  I have the baby version (square mini) and I know what you mean.  I tend to save it for dressing up or special occasions.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay!!!Here she came out!!! Wow i really adore your edgy chevron pattern on luxe lambie  LOVE the way you carry her, looks so classy and graceful, darling I really really love your shirts and the color soooo much too!!!  I am jealous you can go to lunch date with your dearest mom!  I miss my sweet mom...too far away....
> O btw, I'm sorry i missed the chance to Congrats on your other thread your beautiful 3 SLG haul!  BIG Congrats on beauties my darling friend!!!





Chanel923 said:


> The flap is so beautiful .


Thank you Chanel Darlings!!!Appreciate all of your sweet admiration of Ms. Lambie Chevron
@Dextersmom & @shopgirl4cc  I swear I thought of both of you my dear, beautiful friends yesterday when I was driving to pick up my Mom...i cursed at myself for forgetting to put 1 of the chanel buffing cloths in my car, as you both do....it’s a brilliant idea & no surprise you 2 rockstar diva’s have been doing that 
 Oh & shopgirl...I’ve started carrying that bag like the mod (kind of in clutch style) because I sometimes dislike the way the chain strap falls on me. It tends to drive me a bit crazy   sometimes!!


----------



## Doodles78

I take her all the exciting places (like waiting for my daughter in gymnastics).


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


Oh shw looks perfect and great! I also really like your shirt underneath


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hardly use this small caviar beige clair in cold season, sunny and warmer today, she’s out and about with me
> View attachment 3983758


Neural love


----------



## Dextersmom

Doodles78 said:


> I take her all the exciting places (like waiting for my daughter in gymnastics).


What a stunner you have.


----------



## sonaturallyme

My Chanel Jumbo is making her maiden voyage! Stopped by the bar to grab dinner on my way home. The bartender told me "we have hooks under the bar so you can hang your bag." No thanks. She's my eye candy for the evening. I'm so happy to finally have Chanel in my collection. Can't wait to add more


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy  another warmer day, caviar ML paired with BCBG outfit and GG boots. Spring in 19 days, woohoo!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Doodles78 said:


> I take her all the exciting places (like waiting for my daughter in gymnastics).


Beautiful!! I love the way you wear your gorgeous reissue! @Doodles78


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy  another warmer day, caviar ML paired with BCBG outfit and GG boots. Spring in 19 days, woohoo!
> View attachment 3984964


You always look FABULOUS @Jkfashionstyle  You rotate nicely your great Chanel collection, your today all black and all beige the other day  Love your GG boots & booties collection! great on you and so stylish mama  Can't wait spring too ~


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy  another warmer day, caviar ML paired with BCBG outfit and GG boots. Spring in 19 days, woohoo!
> View attachment 3984964


You look gorgeous from head to toe!!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy  another warmer day, caviar ML paired with BCBG outfit and GG boots. Spring in 19 days, woohoo!
> View attachment 3984964


Love ur outfit but the art is spectacular and wonderful as I avoid looking at the dreary storm outside


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Love ur outfit but the art is spectacular and wonderful as I avoid looking at the dreary storm outside


Ohh haha  chicken scratch sketching


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

My pink beauty


----------



## Chanel923

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty


Love the color!  Very beautiful


----------



## Christofle

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty



What a lovely color It’s like a cherry blossom festival on a leather and chain strap within arms reach.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini. Happy Friday, my friends.


----------



## Sandra.AT

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty



wow that‘s a beautiful colour and the chevron pattern ❣️❣️[emoji176]I‘m in love [emoji7] such a gorgeous bag


----------



## Nancy Wong

I bought this today [emoji173]️


----------



## MarLie

All black today


----------



## Sandra.AT

going to the cinema with my jumbo, coco shine lipstick and chanel powder  love this lipstick and the powder


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my red square lambskin mini, paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


----------



## Sandra.AT

loving this cinema hall .. enough space for my bag and high seats


----------



## Tuned83

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my red square lambskin mini, paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


Cute outfit and bag obviously is gorgeous!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3983330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has to sit high up on a shelf in between uses. Fair game for my one year old if left on a sofa. Have had to rescue it from her play house.



Ooooh, love this post! Is it ok to say I’m comparing this “what’s on my dvd shelf” to a “what’s in my bag”? I’m so blinking nosey, lol


----------



## Tuned83

Love this jumbo. Need to get her out more!!


----------



## Tuned83

Bags_4_life said:


> Ooooh, love this post! Is it ok to say I’m comparing this “what’s on my dvd shelf” to a “what’s in my bag”? I’m so blinking nosey, lol



Hahahah that collection is carefully curated by the DH. He will be grateful to know someone appreciates.


----------



## Vanana

Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow  

A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff 

I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too  

The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines


----------



## Kendie26

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty


All of your pics are brilliant & most fabulous!!! Thanks for sharing them ...LOVE your pink chevron CF!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini. Happy Friday, my friends.


Oh DM, that looks so incredibly beautiful! It’s SO YOU!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow
> 
> A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff
> 
> I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too
> 
> The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines
> View attachment 3987420
> View attachment 3987433
> View attachment 3987434


 Glorious Chanel queen you are my sweets!! Again, Safe travels to you my dear after the storm we just endured


----------



## Vanana

MarLie said:


> All black today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986987


Such a cool all black outfit


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my red square lambskin mini, paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


I don’t remember this cutie lamb mini???  and I love this colorful kimono!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty




Gorgeous bag! What brand is that pink skirt you're wearing?


----------



## addisonshopper

At dinner with my love.  I love this wallet too , it’s so easy to use and I use it as a clutch or crossbody a lot with a grey strap I found in my closet accidentally.   She needs a spa visit to get the cc’s touched up.


----------



## addisonshopper

A few days ago shopping.
Classic Chanel flap on suede with gold hardware and my Chanel black leather and gold earrings


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Glorious Chanel queen you are my sweets!! Again, Safe travels to you my dear after the storm we just endured


Thank you my dear friend. You take care, relax and stay beautiful


----------



## winnipoo

Vanana said:


> Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow
> 
> A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff
> 
> I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too
> 
> The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines
> View attachment 3987420
> View attachment 3987433
> View attachment 3987434



Love the dress! Hope you got it!


----------



## malzahnart

Can someone please tell me what the name of this bag is or the number so I can look it up and see the details on it?  My SA sent a pic to me and said she loves this bag but then didn't tell me what it is and has already left.  HELP PLEASE! And what are your thoughts about this bag?  I already have the Lambskin mini rectangle but wanted something else just a smidge larger that I can carry every day and that is the caviar leather?  Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Chanel923

malzahnart said:


> Can someone please tell me what the name of this bag is or the number so I can look it up and see the details on it?  My SA sent a pic to me and said she loves this bag but then didn't tell me what it is and has already left.  HELP PLEASE! And what are your thoughts about this bag?  I already have the Lambskin mini rectangle but wanted something else just a smidge larger that I can carry every day and that is the caviar leather?  Thanks so much ladies.


I believe this is called the business affinity flap.  It can be crossed body also.


----------



## malzahnart

Chanel923 said:


> I believe this is called the business affinity flap.  It can be crossed body also.


Thank you....I am going to go look it up now.  What do you think about this bag?


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow
> 
> A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff
> 
> I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too
> 
> The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines
> View attachment 3987420
> View attachment 3987433
> View attachment 3987434



Wow you have a skin tone which fit everything. So beautiful! And I love your hair style! Looking forward to see your Europe purchases.


----------



## Chanel923

malzahnart said:


> Thank you....I am going to go look it up now.  What do you think about this bag?


I think it’s a great bag that can be causal and lady-like at the same time.  It’s give off a carefree vibe for days you don’t want to look all doll up in the classic flap. Love the structure of this bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I don’t remember this cutie lamb mini???  and I love this colorful kimono!


Thank you, Vanana and I have had this little red firecracker for a while now.  I need to bring her out more often. 


Tuned83 said:


> Cute outfit and bag obviously is gorgeous!


Thank you, Tuned83.  



Kendie26 said:


> Oh DM, that looks so incredibly beautiful! It’s SO YOU!!!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow
> 
> A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff
> 
> I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too
> 
> The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines
> View attachment 3987420
> View attachment 3987433
> View attachment 3987434


Lovely looks, especially love the yellow suit.  Wishing you a safe and peaceful trip.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow
> 
> A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff
> 
> I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too
> 
> The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines
> View attachment 3987420
> View attachment 3987433
> View attachment 3987434


Oooooohhhhh....yellow tweed suit...❤️ May we see u on the catwalk? Safe trip and enjoy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi ladies hope everyone is fine and dandy [emoji9] I got my boy card case yesterday and couldnt resist taking a shot of. [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## MahaM

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3987371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this jumbo. Need to get her out more!!


A real nice one!


----------



## Tuned83

MahaM said:


> A real nice one!


Thank you. This was a 'have to have' purchase after what was meant to be 'my one and only' Chanel bag. I know a lot of us have been there


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow you have a skin tone which fit everything. So beautiful! And I love your hair style! Looking forward to see your Europe purchases.


Thank you Nancy my hairs a mess  I am thinking I will try to be good at Europe since I really want to spend the time I have just relaxing and having fun with some friends on the day off and soak in the country. Will Only visit chanel if I really have spare time and friend doesn’t mind stopping in. I have already spend some $ yesterday so will not regret if I get nothing from Europe at all! Yes I know why not wait till Europe and maybe they have it and will be cheaper? I know... but I’ve been really good at not shopping much like I did before and I’m afraid this one may not be easily located and won’t want to miss it 
Take care and enjoy your gorgeous new jackets!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely looks, especially love the yellow suit.  Wishing you a safe and peaceful trip.



Thank you dear DM I hope it will be productive and peaceful indeed! Shopping is unavoidable but I was hoping more cafe visits and less chanel this time to really just have fun 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooooohhhhh....yellow tweed suit...❤️ May we see u on the catwalk? Safe trip and enjoy!


Hi jk  I  the yellow suit! (I blame the stylish and competent SM as I wasn’t even interested at first to try it but she insisted and was persistent). I just struggle with the $$$ and justifying usage since I DONT catwalk!!!!   I can’t imagine myself walking to work with this suit and also not out to casual family dinner or even date night (suit for date night? At least not what I would incline to do). I don’t do “ladies who lunch” though I absolutely won’t refuse if it came from some of our ladies here 
So.., in deep contemplation over this suit. Don’t need museum outfit that is this expensive as I do wear all my Chanel RTW to date/they don’t just sit in my closet (admittedly some more than others). While I know they can be worn separately, I personally fell in love because of how well they look together. And short sleeves tweed suit is also next level challenge....  we will see what else the season brings first 

Where is that money tree?


----------



## Vanana

winnipoo said:


> Love the dress! Hope you got it!


Contemplating and seeing what else comes in this season. The RTW this season is steepe even for chanel!


----------



## Vanana

malzahnart said:


> Can someone please tell me what the name of this bag is or the number so I can look it up and see the details on it?  My SA sent a pic to me and said she loves this bag but then didn't tell me what it is and has already left.  HELP PLEASE! And what are your thoughts about this bag?  I already have the Lambskin mini rectangle but wanted something else just a smidge larger that I can carry every day and that is the caviar leather?  Thanks so much ladies.


Business Affinity and It is one of the most popular seasonals for a long time now and for good reasons! Prefer everyday bag and come in diff sizes and colors. If you like it make sure you have your SA put aside for you before it’s gone!


----------



## Vanana

malzahnart said:


> Thank you....I am going to go look it up now.  What do you think about this bag?


Make sure u look at the diff colors on this forum too, they make it in some real pretty colors


----------



## Yuki85

First day out with my holy grail [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MarLie

Vanana said:


> Such a cool all black outfit



Thank you Vanana[emoji4]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yuki85 said:


> First day out with my holy grail [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3988227


 Beautiful classic!


----------



## Tuned83

Had to switch out of jumbo lamb because of rain.  Not too shabby a switch though


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3988359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to switch out of jumbo lamb because of rain.  Not too shabby a switch though





Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3987371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this jumbo. Need to get her out more!!


You have 2 absolute STUNNERs w/ both of these glorious bags Tuned83!!


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3986635
> 
> I bought this today [emoji173]️


I totally dig this!!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is fine and dandy [emoji9] I got my boy card case yesterday and couldnt resist taking a shot of. [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988017


Both of your Boy items are HOT  Have missed you lately


----------



## malzahnart

Vanana said:


> Business Affinity and It is one of the most popular seasonals for a long time now and for good reasons! Prefer everyday bag and come in diff sizes and colors. If you like it make sure you have your SA put aside for you before it’s gone!


Well my SA sent me a picture of it saying she loved this bag but then when I researched it's the 2016 bag so it's kinda opposite the 2017-18 bag and the most recent one has the feet on the bottom which I love and the older one has the quilting I love.  I am so new to Chanel so I don't know if she is trying to get rid of the old stuff or what?  I don't care a lot about colors because I'm coming from being a LONG TIME Louis Vuitton collector.  I did pull out the very simple red credit card holder in front of her that I got from Saks and she did make the comment "nice color but that's from an older collection" which was actually newer than the business affinity she sent me pictures of...I don't know what to think or do?  I really just want a classy looking Chanel that is not a mini but not a large (I already have a beautiful mini in lambskin) but I don't want to pay $5,000 for it...UNLESS I save my money and get the Classic Double Flap which I really like.  For now I was just wanting a classy Chanel medium without taking out a loan...LOL..Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## malzahnart

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3988359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to switch out of jumbo lamb because of rain.  Not too shabby a switch though


Which bag is this?  Gorgeous and I'm new to Chanel...


----------



## nyluvbags

A day with my beautiful classic flap


----------



## luvlux64

Waiting to take a seat at a Sushi restaurant . Have a great Sunday


----------



## Pinkie*

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting to take a seat at a Sushi restaurant . Have a great Sunday
> View attachment 3988585


Beyond beautiful


----------



## Vanana

malzahnart said:


> Well my SA sent me a picture of it saying she loved this bag but then when I researched it's the 2016 bag so it's kinda opposite the 2017-18 bag and the most recent one has the feet on the bottom which I love and the older one has the quilting I love.  I am so new to Chanel so I don't know if she is trying to get rid of the old stuff or what?  I don't care a lot about colors because I'm coming from being a LONG TIME Louis Vuitton collector.  I did pull out the very simple red credit card holder in front of her that I got from Saks and she did make the comment "nice color but that's from an older collection" which was actually newer than the business affinity she sent me pictures of...I don't know what to think or do?  I really just want a classy looking Chanel that is not a mini but not a large (I already have a beautiful mini in lambskin) but I don't want to pay $5,000 for it...UNLESS I save my money and get the Classic Double Flap which I really like.  For now I was just wanting a classy Chanel medium without taking out a loan...LOL..Thanks for any thoughts


I don’t know what to tell you...  

Price wise if you are not comfortable with the price of this bag, then you won’t be comfortable with the ML. 

The year means nothing for a chanel that has classic look. Which this one has. The year means nothing unless you are a collector that looks to sell your wardrobe from season to season.  Not sure what you mean by the 16 vs now but perhaps choose the one with the features you prefer, but know that if the feature you love is on the 16 bag then pretty sure there are not many around so if you don’t run into it soon then you might have to buy preloved for it. Good luck deciding


----------



## Vanana

Waiting for flight to Europe at lounge with “fancy” cup of champagne   while the club is undergoing construction

First time traveling with my camellia caviar woc (the reason I bought it - out of country travel). So far so good


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting to take a seat at a Sushi restaurant . Have a great Sunday
> View attachment 3988585


Man!! Lamb jumbo always look so stunning!! I’m so hesitant to take mine out but whenever beautiful photos like this shows up I get so tempted!


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> You have 2 absolute STUNNERs w/ both of these glorious bags Tuned83!!


Thanks my dear. I don't have many but what i have I adore and am grateful there is a place where I can share this with other like minded people


----------



## Tuned83

malzahnart said:


> Which bag is this?  Gorgeous and I'm new to Chanel...


Thank you. It's a rectangular mini chevron with silver. It's great. Enjoy finding your first and enjoy using her whatever it may be .


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Both of your Boy items are HOT  Have missed you lately


Thaank you Kendie! Work got the better of me and I just forgot how absolutely fun tPF  could be! [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] (hugs Kendie back!)


----------



## rx4dsoul

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3988461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A day with my beautiful classic flap


You look beautiful dear [emoji4]


----------



## nyluvbags

rx4dsoul said:


> You look beautiful dear [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, have you ever seen/ bought/ made costume jewellery which used authentic Chanel jewel buttons to make a bracelet/ necklace? I always love the Chanel jewel buttons and I think it could be very beautiful and unique to have it be worn as a bracelet/ necklace. I want to know your opinion. Do you against it?


----------



## luvlux64

Pinkie* said:


> Beyond beautiful


Thanks 


Vanana said:


> Man!! Lamb jumbo always look so stunning!! I’m so hesitant to take mine out but whenever beautiful photos like this shows up I get so tempted!


Oh @Vanana , thank you & I wish  I have another classic in a Jumbo! This is my one & only M/L   . Wait, why are you hesitant to take yours out again? Is it the weight? Because that was the main reason I went with M/L rather than a Jumbo, aside from being petite


----------



## Panzanella

Ready for work on Monday morning!  Have a great week everyone


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark red caviar mini joined for dinner with the fam  over the weekend ❤️  I really love this red mini, add a pop to dark outfits.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red caviar mini joined for dinner with the fam [emoji2] over the weekend [emoji173]️  I really love this red mini, add a pop to dark outfits.
> View attachment 3989111


So lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful classic!


 thank you!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Panzanella said:


> Ready for work on Monday morning!  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 3989098



You make me want a Coco!


----------



## nuf

My work table. Dark colors for today as we have such a windy and frosty weather.


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Gorgeous bag! What brand is that pink skirt you're wearing?


Thank you!
Pink skirt is from Elizabeth and James.


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

My all time favorite!


----------



## Panzanella

Nancy Wong said:


> You make me want a Coco!


Thank you, Nancy  But actually it’s a Trendy CC!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Panzanella said:


> Thank you, Nancy  But actually it’s a Trendy CC!



Hahaha... silly me. Then I want a Trendy CC!


----------



## silliex

Yesterday, my M/L Caviar with GHW at the Chanel Beauty House (The House on Sunset) for the Chanel Beauty Pop Up: Put On Red and Attack in West Hollywood, CA


----------



## Saltvinegar

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini. Happy Friday, my friends.


Omg. This charcoal colour is so pretty with the perfect ruthenium hardware too! May I ask which season this is from? I need to hunt this down or pray Chanel comes with something simmilar. Currently looking at the 18s dark grey but I’m thinking it’s not the same?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini. Happy Friday, my friends.


It reminds of the Cruise mini, both are beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my red square lambskin mini, paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


Looking gorgeous as always! Love the mini and kimono, actually whole outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Brought my iridescent rose gold and chanel coat to shop at the boutique. Reveal coming but likely in a week after I come home since I’ll be rushing out to Europe tomorrow
> 
> A few photos for now since I won’t be posting next week and will do reveal after return on chanel purchases and other fun stuff
> 
> I also tried on a few chanel outfits that I’m contemplating so I guess that counts too
> 
> The dress is too big size wise and I tried on top of my jeans but I love the color. The yellow set is surprising as I wasn’t so sure but after putting on the tailoring really shines
> View attachment 3987420
> View attachment 3987433
> View attachment 3987434


Love the mini!
Vote for the yellow suit.
Have fun in Europe.


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Ready for work on Monday morning!  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 3989098


Very classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red caviar mini joined for dinner with the fam  over the weekend ❤️  I really love this red mini, add a pop to dark outfits.
> View attachment 3989111


LOVE LOVE this red mini!!


----------



## Kendie26

silliex said:


> Yesterday, my M/L Caviar with GHW at the Chanel Beauty House (The House on Sunset) for the Chanel Beauty Pop Up: Put On Red and Attack in West Hollywood, CA
> View attachment 3990494
> View attachment 3990485
> View attachment 3990484


What an awesome set of pics...looks SO FUN!!!Gorgeous bag of course!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty


WOW!   You look GORGEOUS AND SO BEAUTIFUL  @BlondeLatvianGirl You wear your pretty pink chevron ml flap so perfectly....Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos 
I totally missed this thread while away for only a few days!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my red square lambskin mini, paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


I missed your fire red square mini flap You look so chic and pretty as always dear my beautiful friend DM


----------



## shopgirl4cc

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is fine and dandy [emoji9] I got my boy card case yesterday and couldnt resist taking a shot of. [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988017


What a cool and edgy boys!  @rx4dsoul


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Yuki85 said:


> First day out with my holy grail [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3988227


Your Jumbo looks so gorgeous!   Big congrats on your Holy Grail!! @Yuki85


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3988461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A day with my beautiful classic flap


You look so pretty with your beautiful classic ml @nyluvbags


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting to take a seat at a Sushi restaurant . Have a great Sunday
> View attachment 3988585


Your ML lamb flap looks so puffy and beautiful sheen @luvlux64  Hope you had a wonderful time at yummy sushi


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Waiting for flight to Europe at lounge with “fancy” cup of champagne   while the club is undergoing construction
> 
> First time traveling with my camellia caviar woc (the reason I bought it - out of country travel). So far so good
> View attachment 3988651


Have a safety trip & enjoy your time @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Ready for work on Monday morning!  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 3989098



Dear @Panzanella whenever i see your luxe lamb trendy and that yummy color, just makes my heart melt.. You look always so stylish and beautiful in your pretty dresses and outfit


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark red caviar mini joined for dinner with the fam  over the weekend ❤️  I really love this red mini, add a pop to dark outfits.
> View attachment 3989111


Wow I totally missed this thread and beautiful ladies action while away for only a few days from PF 
Love everything in your photo!  My DH & I love good Pino too  we have 1 glass most of the night  I agree with you dear my beautiful twines, this 17B dark red always makes nice pop of color on dark colors always  I adore your chic mod shot always with this mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My all time favorite!


I really loved this post & your other post of pink chevron ml on you  dear @BlondeLatvianGirl


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> Yesterday, my M/L Caviar with GHW at the Chanel Beauty House (The House on Sunset) for the Chanel Beauty Pop Up: Put On Red and Attack in West Hollywood, CA
> View attachment 3990494
> View attachment 3990485
> View attachment 3990484


What fun photos! You look gorgeous Thanks for sharing @silliex


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your ML lamb flap looks so puffy and beautiful sheen @luvlux64  Hope you had a wonderful time at yummy sushi


Thanks sweetie  . And yes, we were stuffed


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the mini!
> Vote for the yellow suit.
> Have fun in Europe.


So tired right now!!! Still in crazy work mode but hope to have some fun after it’s all done. Grrrr must. Resist. Yellow. Suit.


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Oh @Vanana , thank you & I wish  I have another classic in a Jumbo! This is my one & only M/L   . Wait, why are you hesitant to take yours out again? Is it the weight? Because that was the main reason I went with M/L rather than a Jumbo, aside from being petite


Just that the jumbo in lamb and gold hardware is so eye catching because it’s quite a stunning bag. It’s just so dressed up feeling to me and a bit showy, Plus I no longer carry much stuff so the little items I have float around in there. So do not use often. When I need a black bag for outfit I would usually grab the ML, mini, seasonals or the boy bag vs the jumbo.


----------



## Vanana

A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now 

Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987


Very beautiful shots and your woc is a STUNNER!!! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> Ready for work on Monday morning!  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 3989098


Absolutely fabulous!!! Love it!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I had to post this picture again hahaha as I found it again[emoji16] my jonny likes chanel


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987


WOWEE girlie!  Looks AMAZING (WOC & background)...laughing at “street meat” phrase!!


----------



## Kendie26

Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful shots and your woc is a STUNNER!!! Enjoy your trip!!!


Thanks auvina! Happy to report that she really is a great bag for travel purposes. So far so good!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE girlie!  Looks AMAZING (WOC & background)...laughing at “street meat” phrase!!


Thanks kendie! There’s something about street food that feels local and authentic. They can just fry an egg at street side but it would be a special local fried egg 

Is it weird that all I thought about was after eating like this if I can still fit into that chanel Bombay leather jacket’s sleeves?


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


Oh my I hope you can grab everything you need! It’s making me super anxious not being there! May the power be with you (and not go out during the storm)!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


Stay warm and safe Dearest Kendie 
Love the brooches together on denim


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987


Deliciousness! 
Looking forward to more vacation pictures from you Vanana


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> So tired right now!!! Still in crazy work mode but hope to have some fun after it’s all done. Grrrr must. Resist. Yellow. Suit.



Get it! It really look great on you!


----------



## Vanana

Bother Free said:


> Deliciousness!
> Looking forward to more vacation pictures from you Vanana


Glad you enjoyed them! Had a bit of time yesterday to walk around before work starts!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


Absolutely beautiful!!! Love how you pair those gorgeous brooches  with your chic jean jacket..... and the card case...hmm ...love that Chanel casual idea!!! Stay safe, darling K.!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I missed your fire red square mini flap You look so chic and pretty as always dear my beautiful friend DM


Thank you, my lovely friend. 


Saltvinegar said:


> Omg. This charcoal colour is so pretty with the perfect ruthenium hardware too! May I ask which season this is from? I need to hunt this down or pray Chanel comes with something simmilar. Currently looking at the 18s dark grey but I’m thinking it’s not the same?


Thank you so much.  My dark charcoal mini is from 17S. 



Bibi25260 said:


> It reminds of the Cruise mini, both are beautiful!






Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous as always! Love the mini and kimono, actually whole outfit!


Thank you so much Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


Too cute for words, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sandra.AT said:


> I had to post this picture again hahaha as I found it again[emoji16] my jonny likes chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991256


Gorgeous darling jonny.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.



Wow they are all beautiful! I am hunting a card case as well (my previous one was lost in a taxi!) and it is one of those on my list. The one you have is selling for $850 is Hong Kong.


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Very classy!


Thank you darling


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear @Panzanella whenever i see your luxe lamb trendy and that yummy color, just makes my heart melt.. You look always so stylish and beautiful in your pretty dresses and outfit


Aww thank you!  And you are always soooo sweet!!


----------



## Panzanella

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!!! Love it!


Thank you Auvina. Kind of you to say


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> I had to post this picture again hahaha as I found it again[emoji16] my jonny likes chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991256


Fits perfectly


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987


Thank you for sharing these amazing pics! You're in Germany?
And love that all black WOC!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sandra.AT said:


> I had to post this picture again hahaha as I found it again[emoji16] my jonny likes chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991256


Aww so cool!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


 YAY you DID IT!! I'm so happy to see more than one brooch on you and they look amazing together!!  
Keep warm and safe!


----------



## nyluvbags

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so pretty with your beautiful classic ml @nyluvbags


Thank you


----------



## Sandra.AT

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous darling jonny.





Yuki85 said:


> Fits perfectly





Bibi25260 said:


> Aww so cool!



Thank you so much


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh my I hope you can grab everything you need! It’s making me super anxious not being there! May the power be with you (and not go out during the storm)!





Bother Free said:


> Stay warm and safe Dearest Kendie
> Love the brooches together on denim





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! Love how you pair those gorgeous brooches  with your chic jean jacket..... and the card case...hmm ...love that Chanel casual idea!!! Stay safe, darling K.!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Too cute for words, my friend.





Nancy Wong said:


> Wow they are all beautiful! I am hunting a card case as well (my previous one was lost in a taxi!) and it is one of those on my list. The one you have is selling for $850 is Hong Kong.





Bibi25260 said:


> YAY you DID IT!! I'm so happy to see more than one brooch on you and they look amazing together!!
> Keep warm and safe!


Kindest Thanks to all of you Chanel sweeties!! Be glad you are not in this storm this time @Vanana  Van!!
@Nancy Wong wow that is a lot of $$ NW!! I got mine in USA (Neiman Marcus) for $550+tax=$583 (which is still crazy for a flat card holder but the charms were too cute to pass up) Hope you find one if you want it!@Bibi25260 thank you again for helping & inspiring!!


----------



## Kendie26

Julia Yang said:


> my first chanel is here


WOWEE, you have a STUNNING 1st CHanel!! Biggest Congrats


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987


Absolutely beautiful! Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Julia Yang said:


> my first chanel is here


so beautiful .. is this the mini or the small one?


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Coco Chanel with some pretty Calla lilies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


Lovely CC brooches! Love your warm and fun post always my darling friend Hope you stay warm and safe in this snowing day


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Julia Yang said:


> my first chanel is here


What a gorgeous puffiness on lamb mini  Congrats on your first @Julia Yang


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Coco Chanel with some pretty Calla lilies


What a beautiful Calla lilies  perfect with Coco Thanks for sharing pretty photo! @Hellogoodbye21


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you for sharing these amazing pics! You're in Germany?
> And love that all black WOC!


Not Germany -> Prague


----------



## christina86

I’ve owned this bag for 10 years now! Sadly I don’t wear her as much but I took her out yesterday and loved it. I need to get better about rotating my bags.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lovely CC brooches! Love your warm and fun post always my darling friend Hope you stay warm and safe in this snowing day


Thanks so much sweet friend!!! How are you doing w/ this weather /storm? We have 12 inches of snow so far


----------



## Kendie26

christina86 said:


> I’ve owned this bag for 10 years now! Sadly I don’t wear her as much but I took her out yesterday and loved it. I need to get better about rotating my bags.
> View attachment 3992727


You look FABULOUS & love your ballerina flats too!


----------



## tolliv

Traveling with these beauties today.


----------



## lms910

My new tote came with me shopping during lunch where I found my new Burberry jacket from Nordstrom Rack($249 what a steal!!)


----------



## BeezNeez

Which tote is that lms910?  The size is perfect


----------



## malzahnart

tolliv said:


> Traveling with these beauties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992909


I have that little coin purse and I LOVE IT!  It is such a versatile piece.  Lovely goodies you have.


----------



## malzahnart

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3992938
> 
> 
> My new tote came with me shopping during lunch where I found my new Burberry jacket from Nordstrom Rack($249 what a steal!!)


I love that tote, too!  Which one is that?  Looks like a perfect size!


----------



## Miss CC

I haven’t been on here since forever!!  I’ve missed you ladies [emoji173]️. I’m afraid to come back on here my addiction may start again lol. 

Out to dinner with my stingray woc.


----------



## Miss CC

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3992938
> 
> 
> My new tote came with me shopping during lunch where I found my new Burberry jacket from Nordstrom Rack($249 what a steal!!)



Love love Love your tote!!  So practical.


----------



## Miss CC

Julia Yang said:


> my first chanel is here



Omg drooool. Drop dead gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987



Hi friend!!  Looks like an amazing time and your camellia woc is tdf!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Hi friend!!  Looks like an amazing time and your camellia woc is tdf!! [emoji173]️


Hi there!!!  long time no c!!! It’s all good.  beautiful country with yummy food. Got some cute stuff and a few dresses that I just love love love so all is well. Will be at another country soon and likely more vino food and shopping!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> I haven’t been on here since forever!!  I’ve missed you ladies [emoji173]️. I’m afraid to come back on here my addiction may start again lol.
> 
> Out to dinner with my stingray woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993018


Wow I've missed you for a long time dear @Miss CC  You look gorgeous as always & I see your both wrists have eye candies  I agree with you.. I feel i get more addictive when come back here lol  Hope you had a wonderful dinner with beautiful stingray WOC


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweet friend!!! How are you doing w/ this weather /storm? We have 12 inches of snow so far


Yes I heard your city got a lots of snow last night... here is not much snow but freezing and some part of city lost power last night... Are you ok?? We were lucky we did not lose power and I was still just being busy for carpooling for kid's activities as long as road was ok   Hope you stay warm and safe darling friend


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing Chanel belt and heel today


----------



## misspink001

Caviar and fish [emoji6]


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> I haven’t been on here since forever!!  I’ve missed you ladies [emoji173]️. I’m afraid to come back on here my addiction may start again lol.
> 
> Out to dinner with my stingray woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993018


Stingray!!!  Love it in this color  welcome back


----------



## Vanana

Not my plane but So close!!! Ready to play


----------



## March786

Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????

I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!

Let's just say I had a challenging month! 
Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous! 
@Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!

So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chanel79

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850


Happy birthday!! Beautiful cake !


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850



Happy Birthday!! dearest sweet Chanel friend @March786    What a sweet sister in law and super special birthday cake!! You're so loved by your great families and friends as we do I hope you have a blessed year and I look forward to seeing more of your wonderful pics again soon


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Not my plane but So close!!! Ready to play
> 
> View attachment 3993444


Beautiful camellia WOC!  Enjoy your fun & safety trip! @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

misspink001 said:


> View attachment 3993390
> 
> Caviar and fish [emoji6]


Beautiful color on caviar! @misspink001 is it Maxi?


----------



## misspink001

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color on caviar! @misspink001 is it Maxi?


Thank you. It is. I like to have the extra space to throw a shawl in because my work is freezing.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


What a stunning Boy!!! Hope you had a great time, my lovely friend!!!


----------



## March786

chanel79 said:


> Happy birthday!! Beautiful cake !


Thank you [emoji179]


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy Birthday!! dearest sweet Chanel friend @March786    What a sweet sister in law and super special birthday cake!! [emoji813]You're so loved by your great families and friends as we do I hope you have a blessed year and I look forward to seeing more of your wonderful pics again soon


Thank you so much dearest shopgirl, I've missed the love on this group [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools... [emoji3] Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it [emoji2] Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


Beautiful [emoji179]


----------



## Tuned83

christina86 said:


> I’ve owned this bag for 10 years now! Sadly I don’t wear her as much but I took her out yesterday and loved it. I need to get better about rotating my bags.
> View attachment 3992727


Nice bag can we please see close up details? Thanks


----------



## Tuned83

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850


Amazing! Looks so good. Hope u had a good
party Xx


----------



## March786

Tuned83 said:


> Amazing! Looks so good. Hope u had a good
> party Xx


Thank you,  I had a wonderful party [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji307]


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850


Sorry to hear about the chaos    And hope it’s on its way to getting better.  I hope you had the happiest birthday!!! THAT IS SUCH AN AMAZING CAKE and WHAT A CLASSY GESTURE from your SIL -ok I’ll stop screaming now  but seriously that’s amazing I would not want to cut / but then have to cuz I know it’d be delicious. A bit stressed out just thinking about that dilemma! .


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


Nice to see the cool boy hanging out.   that is such pretty wall paper! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Not my plane but So close!!! Ready to play
> 
> View attachment 3993444


Yay! Where?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850


Happy Belated Birthday March786! Love the cake! So thoughtful of your sister to throw a surprise party AND special ordered custom cake, ❤️ the cake! Wishing you a happy and healthy year and many more...


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


Gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## ManilaMama

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty



That pink is to die for!! So beautiful! You carry it well!!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Yay! Where?


Where you ask? It’s where my wallet is crying in a pool of its own sweet tears 

I’m so disappointed at myself right now on the lack of self control *wah* 

I really was NOT going to get anything. Knowing what’s out there currently, and JUST bought the only thing I was craving before leaving last week, I felt really safe walking in. Coco laughed in my face  like, hard.... I think she’s still laughing...(or is that the sound of my credit card’s scream of agony that has been imprinted into my mind?)


----------



## robtee

At the Solon with my new Puffy[emoji7] I'm loving her casual look and how light she is compared to my Maxi CF..


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


Gorgeous Boy, cool tote and charming wall paper, my sweet friend.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Where you ask? It’s where my wallet is crying in a pool of its own sweet tears
> 
> I’m so disappointed at myself right now on the lack of self control *wah*
> 
> I really was NOT going to get anything. Knowing what’s out there currently, and JUST bought the only thing I was craving before leaving last week, I felt really safe walking in. Coco laughed in my face  like, hard.... I think she’s still laughing...(or is that the sound of my credit card’s scream of agony that has been imprinted into my mind?)
> 
> View attachment 3994359


Ooh...thought you were off to another city or country. Brighter side, saved some $ on VAT, better than paying in full prices plus taxes. 

See your reveals soon...enjoy rest of your trip and safe travel. Cheers!


----------



## addisonshopper

Julia Yang said:


> my first chanel is here



Drooling. It looks so luscious.  The quilting is perfecto !!! Congrats


----------



## addisonshopper

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3992938
> 
> 
> My new tote came with me shopping during lunch where I found my new Burberry jacket from Nordstrom Rack($249 what a steal!!)



Gosh what a steal. I been looking for one.  I hope to be so lucky at my local rack


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850



Happy birthday! What a fabulous cake!!!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Ooh...thought you were off to another city or country. Brighter side, saved some $ on VAT, better than paying in full prices plus taxes.
> 
> See your reveals soon...enjoy rest of your trip and safe travel. Cheers!


I am  in Italy now. Even with the vat... but it can’t be helped


----------



## GeorginaLavender

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097



Your bathroom shots are so artsy [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the Bao Bao


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Belated Birthday March786! Love the cake! So thoughtful of your sister to throw a surprise party AND special ordered custom cake, [emoji173]️ the cake! Wishing you a happy and healthy year and many more...


Thank you so much [emoji179]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Sorry to hear about the chaos    And hope it’s on its way to getting better.  I hope you had the happiest birthday!!! THAT IS SUCH AN AMAZING CAKE and WHAT A CLASSY GESTURE from your SIL -ok I’ll stop screaming now [emoji23] but seriously that’s amazing I would not want to cut / but then have to cuz I know it’d be delicious. A bit stressed out just thinking about that dilemma! .


Lol your just the sweetest! I can hear your screaming[emoji23] I know you can imagine me jumping with joy at the sight of such a stunning cake [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
 I absolutely had the same dilemma about cutting it  [emoji23][emoji28][emoji28]

We made sure we cut the other side of the cake - away from the CC [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it was delicious - I have the best SIL and friends [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Thank you Vanana I'm hoping the chaos will phase out by next week! 

Anyways please share more details about your trip???? I hope you have a fabulous time  [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Happy birthday! What a fabulous cake!!!


Thank you [emoji179]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Where you ask? It’s where my wallet is crying in a pool of its own sweet tears
> 
> I’m so disappointed at myself right now on the lack of self control *wah*
> 
> I really was NOT going to get anything. Knowing what’s out there currently, and JUST bought the only thing I was craving before leaving last week, I felt really safe walking in. Coco laughed in my face  like, hard.... I think she’s still laughing...(or is that the sound of my credit card’s scream of agony that has been imprinted into my mind?)
> 
> View attachment 3994359


Oooohhhhhh share details and all your amazing shopping! I'm sure you couldn't resist [emoji179]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> I am  in Italy now. Even with the vat... but it can’t be helped


Wooooohooooooooooooo Italy is beautiful and such a fabulous place to go shopping! 
I can imagine your having an amazing time and I hope the sun is shinning very bright for you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Pop over to London if you have time [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Tuned83

Mini action.


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Wooooohooooooooooooo Italy is beautiful and such a fabulous place to go shopping!
> I can imagine your having an amazing time and I hope the sun is shinning very bright for you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Pop over to London if you have time [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


London is so on my list!!! It is absolutely sunny today! We are wearing t shirts  yeah... i tried to avoid the store when it came out and when I was told that it was not avail at our store except the size I didn’t want and it was quite limited so they only received 2.  I heard that it sold out entirely. Walked into the store confident I won’t spend too much of any at all and the SA showed me their “crown jewel”.  According to her it sits in the safe and treated like a big diamond. The plastic is still on it and it’s brand new and perfect in every way. Travel companion who’s totally not into chanel at all is also not helpful by keep saying how much she loves it and that it’s really pretty. What can I do?


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by fashionista, chanel diva ~ @Bibi25260 ...love how she groups her gorgeous brooches so she helped me w/ putting these 3 together. Casual run around day w/ card case (no bag) preparing for nor’easter storm #2 of the week. Best of luck to all those in the bad weather path.


Love this!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes I heard your city got a lots of snow last night... here is not much snow but freezing and some part of city lost power last night... Are you ok?? We were lucky we did not lose power and I was still just being busy for carpooling for kid's activities as long as road was ok   Hope you stay warm and safe darling friend





luvlux64 said:


> Love this!


Thank you both  & yes dearest shopgirl we got another huge snow dump w/ lots more damage & power outage but it’s back nowAssuming all went relatively well in your gorgeous area (i hope!)


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> I haven’t been on here since forever!!  I’ve missed you ladies [emoji173]️. I’m afraid to come back on here my addiction may start again lol.
> 
> Out to dinner with my stingray woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993018





March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850


Double WELCOME BACK to you 2 chanel fashionista beauties...have missed you both. You look INCREDIBLE @Miss CC and biggest, happiest birthday (belated) wishes to you darling @March786 ...that cake is crazy AMAZING!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


Majorly SEXY Boy you have there my dearest!! Just another incredibly BEAUTIFUL pic from you (albeit it’s not your usual “typical” fun ladies room selfie!!


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanel in action is on my... Lips! 
Too busy at work yesterday. So here’s my greetings: Happy International Women’s Day! . Very proud to be living in a free country with equal rights for women 
Ootd: Tiara on my head, stethoscope around my neck & Coco on my lips


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> My Chanel in action is on my... Lips!
> Too busy at work yesterday. So here’s my greetings: Happy International Women’s Day! . Very proud to be living in a free country with equal rights for women
> Ootd: Tiara on my head, stethoscope around my neck & Coco on my lips
> View attachment 3994869


 LOVE THIS!! This is AWESOME!!! You rock woman!!


----------



## Vanana

Woc having a grand time. 

In other news, spotted this awesome tourist wearing sequin socks with all star. So cool


----------



## CClovesbags

Just a little piece [emoji173]️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> What a stunning Boy!!! Hope you had a great time, my lovely friend!!!





March786 said:


> Beautiful





Vanana said:


> Nice to see the cool boy hanging out.   that is such pretty wall paper! Thank you for sharing





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous! ❤️





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Boy, cool tote and charming wall paper, my sweet friend.





GeorginaLavender said:


> Your bathroom shots are so artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Bao Bao


Ahaha yes! my favorite Bao Bao comes with me everywhere now...He often gets in shade by Chanel but Thank you for remembering and mentioning about him dear 


Kendie26 said:


> Majorly SEXY Boy you have there my dearest!! Just another incredibly BEAUTIFUL pic from you (albeit it’s not your usual “typical” fun ladies room selfie!!


Thank you thank you so much to dearest beauties all ( sorry i reply all in once! ) @Auvina15 @March786 @Vanana @Jkfashionstyle @Dextersmom @GeorginaLavender @Kendie26   You lovelies are always super sweet  I love you all so much  I hope you all having a wonderful Friday and restful weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Thank you so much dearest shopgirl, I've missed the love on this group [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


I missed you too and everyone must missed you dear!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Where you ask? It’s where my wallet is crying in a pool of its own sweet tears
> 
> I’m so disappointed at myself right now on the lack of self control *wah*
> 
> I really was NOT going to get anything. Knowing what’s out there currently, and JUST bought the only thing I was craving before leaving last week, I felt really safe walking in. Coco laughed in my face  like, hard.... I think she’s still laughing...(or is that the sound of my credit card’s scream of agony that has been imprinted into my mind?)
> 
> View attachment 3994359





Vanana said:


> Woc having a grand time.
> 
> In other news, spotted this awesome tourist wearing sequin socks with all star. So cool
> 
> View attachment 3994870
> View attachment 3994898
> View attachment 3994899
> View attachment 3994900



You seems having a fabulous time & What beautiful photos!  Authentic Cappuccino & Tiramisu!!  Awww I really miss that country so so much! Thanks for posting this that cheer me up 
Oh my, ahahaha your fun post made me laugh! Ohh I don't blame you... We all understand how hard for Chanel addicts to resist Chanel boutiques while in Europe mood....  OK, Now I'm so excited and curious! I just can't wait for your reveal!! When are you coming back??  Hope you wouldn't make me go back to my addiction though   Let me just say early congrats dearest friend     I hope you have a wonderful rest of the trip!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3994727
> 
> Mini action.


What an adorable pic how she sit on the couch I love your beautiful chevron mini @Tuned83


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> My Chanel in action is on my... Lips!
> Too busy at work yesterday. So here’s my greetings: Happy International Women’s Day! . Very proud to be living in a free country with equal rights for women
> Ootd: Tiara on my head, stethoscope around my neck & Coco on my lips
> View attachment 3994869


Beautiful and artistic photo! @luvlux64


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CClovesbags said:


> Just a little piece [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3994925


I love these beautiful SLGs on red chair @CClovesbags  and your H is TDF....


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> London is so on my list!!! It is absolutely sunny today! We are wearing t shirts [emoji2] yeah... i tried to avoid the store when it came out and when I was told that it was not avail at our store except the size I didn’t want and it was quite limited so they only received 2.  I heard that it sold out entirely. Walked into the store confident I won’t spend too much of any at all and the SA showed me their “crown jewel”.  According to her it sits in the safe and treated like a big diamond. The plastic is still on it and it’s brand new and perfect in every way. Travel companion who’s totally not into chanel at all is also not helpful by keep saying how much she loves it and that it’s really pretty. What can I do?


Lol - I love your commentaries - always make me laugh [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 
Looking forward to seeing more pics and more purchases [emoji8]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Double WELCOME BACK to you 2 chanel fashionista beauties...have missed you both. You look INCREDIBLE @Miss CC and biggest, happiest birthday (belated) wishes to you darling @March786 ...that cake is crazy AMAZING!!


Thank you so much dearest kendie [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
The cake really was crazy amazing!
my friends loved eating it too [emoji23]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Woc having a grand time.
> 
> In other news, spotted this awesome tourist wearing sequin socks with all star. So cool
> 
> View attachment 3994870
> View attachment 3994898
> View attachment 3994899
> View attachment 3994900


Ooohhh Rome [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Such a beautiful place - and with some very cool tourists! [emoji41]


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> I missed you too and everyone must missed you dear! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Your soooo kind [emoji7] [emoji178] [emoji177] [emoji179]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both  & yes dearest shopgirl we got another huge snow dump w/ lots more damage & power outage but it’s back nowAssuming all went relatively well in your gorgeous area (i hope!)



Oh no but I'm relieved it's back and ok now!! I know it must have been hard for you without power.... our neighbors streets got out of power a few hours...ours only 1 hour and not too bad this time though, we remember last snow storm (2012?) made our all city power out about 48 hrs ( we have no generator ) we ran into hotel at that time  It was really bad and hard. I hope you enjoy sun shine this weekend  my dearest darling friend


----------



## vivaciousbev1

My jumbo with SHW


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Ooohhh Rome [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> Such a beautiful place - and with some very cool tourists! [emoji41]


Aren’t those sequin socks awesome?! With all stars no less! I was impressed hahaha!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Lol - I love your commentaries - always make me laugh [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Looking forward to seeing more pics and more purchases [emoji8]


In a few minutes... too much vino and have wonderful adventure arranged for tomorrow I hope I can make it!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> You seems having a fabulous time & What beautiful photos!  Authentic Cappuccino & Tiramisu!!  Awww I really miss that country so so much! Thanks for posting this that cheer me up
> Oh my, ahahaha your fun post made me laugh! Ohh I don't blame you... We all understand how hard for Chanel addicts to resist Chanel boutiques while in Europe mood....  OK, Now I'm so excited and curious! I just can't wait for your reveal!! When are you coming back??  Hope you wouldn't make me go back to my addiction though   Let me just say early congrats dearest friend     I hope you have a wonderful rest of the trip!


Hi SG4CC!!! Greetings!!! Ran into friends today while at pantheon (totally unplanned!) so we sat there by the square cafe listening to amazing live music while I have my gelato and chat with the most adorable and wonderful friends in the world (so happy!!). All that - after I had just bought the ONE thing I said I should get while at Rome!!! It’s at a price that I think is about at least 40% off US then Plus 10% off (seems to always pay off to hesitate?  ) Plus vat refund of 13% at airport later!!

I will plan to do a reveal of not just my chanel purchases, but sprinkle in all my purchases from this trip because I am SO SO SO banned after this for real!!!!!!...!!!! ...!!!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> My Chanel in action is on my... Lips!
> Too busy at work yesterday. So here’s my greetings: Happy International Women’s Day! . Very proud to be living in a free country with equal rights for women
> Ootd: Tiara on my head, stethoscope around my neck & Coco on my lips
> View attachment 3994869


Amen!!! 

We women kick butt!!!

Especially when shopping chanel!  - try and stop us


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE THIS!! This is AWESOME!!! You rock woman!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful and artistic photo! @luvlux64





Vanana said:


> Amen!!!
> 
> We women kick butt!!!
> 
> Especially when shopping chanel!  - try and stop us



Thanks @shopgirl4cc  . 
Ms @Kendie26 , we rock!!  Love your emojis! I don’t have those on my phone  .
And @Vanana , I posted this on my fb page with caption: “Who Run The World? Girls!” And my brother (married with 2 daughters & 2 female dogs) commented, “that’s true at my house!” .. true at my house, too, living with 4 boys at home


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks @shopgirl4cc  .
> Ms @Kendie26 , we rock!!  Love your emojis! I don’t have those on my phone  .
> And @Vanana , I posted this on my fb page with caption: “Who Run The World? Girls!” And my brother (married with 2 daughters & 2 female dogs) commented, “that’s true at my house!” .. true at my house, too, living with 4 boys at home


Same here!


----------



## Luxlynx

All overloaded with quilt and no place to go because i am sick. 
Hopefully the bed has some quilt in it.


----------



## JLbb

First dating with my old medium boy


----------



## sakiaoki

Heading out for a day of shopping and a nice dinner after with the BF and this little guy


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Quiet with easy soft music and no one in the ladies room, quick selfie mod shot, click click click  Dark red caviar mini again, love using her lately esp with black lace outfits and paired with cc brooch for an evening out. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Woc having a grand time.
> 
> In other news, spotted this awesome tourist wearing sequin socks with all star. So cool
> 
> View attachment 3994870
> View attachment 3994898
> View attachment 3994899
> View attachment 3994900


Lucky WOC traveling around the world with ya, love all the WOC shots esp with the Colosseum.  Heading further south of Italy next? Amalfi Coast? Capri? Enjoy and cheers to more travel destinations.


----------



## Katzilla

Luxlynx said:


> All overloaded with quilt and no place to go because i am sick.
> Hopefully the bed has some quilt in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995511



Get well soon 
Your Quilted things are gorgeous!!


----------



## Katzilla

Feeling a little bit rock n roll .
 Enchained boy , chain belt , cc belt and premier watch.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Quiet with easy soft music and no one in the ladies room, quick selfie mod shot, click click click  Dark red caviar mini again, love using her lately esp with black lace outfits and paired with cc brooch for an evening out. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3995711


Can’t blame you for using it lots as it really is so easy to coordinate and such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lucky WOC traveling around the world with ya, love all the WOC shots esp with the Colosseum.  Heading further south of Italy next? Amalfi Coast? Capri? Enjoy and cheers to more travel destinations.


No such luck! Just a few quick days and going home soon (actually looking forward to it quite a bit).


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> Traveling with these beauties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992909


Love these!


----------



## Bibi25260

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Coco Chanel with some pretty Calla lilies


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss CC said:


> I haven’t been on here since forever!!  I’ve missed you ladies [emoji173]️. I’m afraid to come back on here my addiction may start again lol.
> 
> Out to dinner with my stingray woc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993018


Welcome back Miss CC! Missed you too!
Looking amazing and love that stingray!
And lovely collection bags you have!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850


Happy belated birthday Nazia!!  And welcome to the 40+ club! 
That cake looks amazing!!
Missed you and please post more often.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally sun is out  my good girl friend & I went to French cafe for lunch while our kids are at their schools...  Not my annual bathroom mod shot but their wall paper was cute so I took pic of my boy with it  Thanks for letting me share & Hope every Chanel ladies & Gentlemen have a wonderful day
> View attachment 3994097


Yes that wall paper is super cute and your bag amazing!
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Where you ask? It’s where my wallet is crying in a pool of its own sweet tears
> 
> I’m so disappointed at myself right now on the lack of self control *wah*
> 
> I really was NOT going to get anything. Knowing what’s out there currently, and JUST bought the only thing I was craving before leaving last week, I felt really safe walking in. Coco laughed in my face  like, hard.... I think she’s still laughing...(or is that the sound of my credit card’s scream of agony that has been imprinted into my mind?)
> 
> View attachment 3994359


And not showing us what you got?!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Woc having a grand time.
> 
> In other news, spotted this awesome tourist wearing sequin socks with all star. So cool
> 
> View attachment 3994870
> View attachment 3994898
> View attachment 3994899
> View attachment 3994900


When in Rome.....
They have such yummy food and sweets!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Quiet with easy soft music and no one in the ladies room, quick selfie mod shot, click click click  Dark red caviar mini again, love using her lately esp with black lace outfits and paired with cc brooch for an evening out. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3995711


Looking gorgeous as always!
Perfect combo brooch and that beautiful red mini!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3995726
> 
> 
> Feeling a little bit rock n roll .
> Enchained boy , chain belt , cc belt and premier watch.


Perfect match all together!!


----------



## misspink001

luvlux64 said:


> My Chanel in action is on my... Lips!
> Too busy at work yesterday. So here’s my greetings: Happy International Women’s Day! . Very proud to be living in a free country with equal rights for women
> Ootd: Tiara on my head, stethoscope around my neck & Coco on my lips
> View attachment 3994869



Love it!!!!!


----------



## misspink001

Vanana said:


> Woc having a grand time.
> 
> In other news, spotted this awesome tourist wearing sequin socks with all star. So cool
> 
> View attachment 3994870
> View attachment 3994898
> View attachment 3994899
> View attachment 3994900



It’s like Flat Stanley for Fashionistas!!! [emoji1]


----------



## misspink001

Luxlynx said:


> All overloaded with quilt and no place to go because i am sick.
> Hopefully the bed has some quilt in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995511



That jacket is to die for.


----------



## misspink001

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3995726
> 
> 
> Feeling a little bit rock n roll .
> Enchained boy , chain belt , cc belt and premier watch.



The Enchained is my favorite collection. You rock it.


----------



## StefaniJoy

sakiaoki said:


> Heading out for a day of shopping and a nice dinner after with the BF and this little guy
> View attachment 3995671



Oh my gosh, your Vintage flap is TDF!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> And not showing us what you got?!


I will after I can come home to do it. Right now all wrapped up for the vat refund check!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy belated birthday Nazia!! [emoji813] And welcome to the 40+ club! [emoji2]
> That cake looks amazing!!
> Missed you and please post more often.


Thank you so much dearest bibi [emoji177] [emoji179] [emoji177] [emoji179] 
The love on this group is just overwhelming [emoji7] 
I promise I will be back to normal by next week - I want to share pics of all my bday treats with you all xxx


----------



## Rami00

Shine bright like a diamond! No filter on this mini..


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> When in Rome.....
> They have such yummy food and sweets!


Absolutely! Am taking a cooking class at a Italian family home right now and food is just ready!!!! Gorgeous garden too!

Highly recommend this experience 

SO. MUCH. FOOD. and VINO


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Quiet with easy soft music and no one in the ladies room, quick selfie mod shot, click click click  Dark red caviar mini again, love using her lately esp with black lace outfits and paired with cc brooch for an evening out. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3995711


Total gorgeousness, as you ALWAYS are & dying LOL at your ladies room sentence!! Making me & @shopgirl4cc  VERY PROUD!!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Shine bright like a diamond! No filter on this mini..


Gasp!! THAT is truly “the bomb diggity” of all chanel sequin bags


----------



## Vanana

misspink001 said:


> It’s like Flat Stanley for Fashionistas!!! [emoji1]


Hahahaha YES!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Absolutely! Am taking a cooking class at a Italian family home right now and food is just ready!!!! Gorgeous garden too!
> 
> Highly recommend this experience
> 
> SO. MUCH. FOOD. and VINO
> View attachment 3995898
> View attachment 3995899
> View attachment 3995900
> View attachment 3995901
> View attachment 3995902
> 
> View attachment 3995915
> 
> View attachment 3995922


OMG OMG OMG  I was wondering how this class went.... SO FUN!! Mr. Vanana can’t wait for you to make this once you get home...oh & I’m inviting myself over for when you make it (just tell me the time!!)


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> First dating with my old medium boy
> View attachment 3995563


“He”/ your Boy looks hot /perfect on you! Hope your first outing was super memorable & fun!


----------



## Katzilla

misspink001 said:


> The Enchained is my favorite collection. You rock it.


Thank you 
Yes, it ‘s my favorite too,I had to go to the Chanel shop before open hour that day to get this bag , the first day this collection arrived .


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp!! THAT is truly “the bomb diggity” of all chanel sequin bags


Thank you so much!!! So glad I bought it


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Shine bright like a diamond! No filter on this mini..


Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Absolutely! Am taking a cooking class at a Italian family home right now and food is just ready!!!! Gorgeous garden too!
> 
> Highly recommend this experience
> 
> SO. MUCH. FOOD. and VINO [emoji38]
> View attachment 3995898
> View attachment 3995899
> View attachment 3995900
> View attachment 3995901
> View attachment 3995902
> 
> View attachment 3995915
> 
> View attachment 3995922


Wowsers that's just perfect Vanana and you look like such a natural [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Enjoy Italy and all its wonderful experiences  xxx


----------



## Law

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3995726
> 
> 
> Feeling a little bit rock n roll .
> Enchained boy , chain belt , cc belt and premier watch.



Loooooove your premier @Katzilla !


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> OMG OMG OMG  I was wondering how this class went.... SO FUN!! Mr. Vanana can’t wait for you to make this once you get home...oh & I’m inviting myself over for when you make it (just tell me the time!!)


Totally pretending and not cooking but did learn a few things and it was fun


----------



## Dextersmom

I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


----------



## Tuned83

shopgirl4cc said:


> What an adorable pic how she sit on the couch I love your beautiful chevron mini @Tuned83


Cheers @shopgirl4cc


----------



## Tuned83

Vanana said:


> Absolutely! Am taking a cooking class at a Italian family home right now and food is just ready!!!! Gorgeous garden too!
> 
> Highly recommend this experience
> 
> SO. MUCH. FOOD. and VINO
> View attachment 3995898
> View attachment 3995899
> View attachment 3995900
> View attachment 3995901
> View attachment 3995902
> 
> View attachment 3995915
> 
> View attachment 3995922


We head to Italy in a couple of days but going skiing...would rather sunshine and food though! DH working hard to convince me. Enjoy the rest of ur holiday X


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Just saw your thread & WOW DM...you sure can pick’em!! I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE mini squares on beautiful YOU!Sweetest Congrats!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Oh congrats!!! That size looks great o. Your proportion!! This season’s iridescent caviar looks like the vintage ones that people LOVE with the sheen and the puffy quilting and tdf!! So lucky!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


It looks perfect on you, my beautiful friend!!! love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Quiet with easy soft music and no one in the ladies room, quick selfie mod shot, click click click  Dark red caviar mini again, love using her lately esp with black lace outfits and paired with cc brooch for an evening out. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3995711


Absolutely fabulous!!! Love your red beauty, and your outfit is adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Katzilla said:


> View attachment 3995726
> 
> 
> Feeling a little bit rock n roll .
> Enchained boy , chain belt , cc belt and premier watch.


This is so cool!!!


----------



## XCCX

This beauty today..


----------



## Auvina15

sakiaoki said:


> Heading out for a day of shopping and a nice dinner after with the BF and this little guy
> View attachment 3995671


Gorgeous everything!!! Your vintage mini is phenomenal!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

XCCX said:


> This beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3996588


What a beauty!!! Red lamb just can't be beaten!!!


----------



## Auvina15

With my iridescent black flap the other day...


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.[emoji813]


Just beautiful dextersmom [emoji7]
I love everything - such a classic nautical look, the mini is simply stunning and I love the red shoes - perfect [emoji179]


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!

Your flap is gorgeous too 



Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty!!! Red lamb just can't be beaten!!!





Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


----------



## Auvina15

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your flap is gorgeous too


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Looks fabulous on you!!  The square shape looks great against the stripes!


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> This beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3996588


For sure a true beauty!!  Looks so beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


Looks perfect with your ever so cute jacket!!


----------



## March786

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


Hi auvina! Did not know that you have an iridescent flap too! It’s so shiny and pretty


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Hi auvina! Did not know that you have an iridescent flap too! It’s so shiny and pretty





March786 said:


> Beautiful [emoji7]





love2learn said:


> Looks perfect with your ever so cute jacket!!


Thank you all so much for your compliments!!! You really made my day!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


You look beautiful and I love this gorgeous flap!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Looks fabulous on you!!  The square shape looks great against the stripes!





Kendie26 said:


> Just saw your thread & WOW DM...you sure can pick’em!! I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE mini squares on beautiful YOU!Sweetest Congrats!





Vanana said:


> Oh congrats!!! That size looks great o. Your proportion!! This season’s iridescent caviar looks like the vintage ones that people LOVE with the sheen and the puffy quilting and tdf!! So lucky!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> It looks perfect on you, my beautiful friend!!! love it!!!





March786 said:


> Just beautiful dextersmom [emoji7]
> I love everything - such a classic nautical look, the mini is simply stunning and I love the red shoes - perfect [emoji179]


You are all so thoughtful and kind and I thank you very much.  I feel so lucky to have this bag in my collection.


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Absolutely! Am taking a cooking class at a Italian family home right now and food is just ready!!!! Gorgeous garden too!
> 
> Highly recommend this experience
> 
> SO. MUCH. FOOD. and VINO
> View attachment 3995898
> View attachment 3995899
> View attachment 3995900
> View attachment 3995901
> View attachment 3995902
> 
> View attachment 3995915
> 
> View attachment 3995922



Oh my goodness, I recently saw an episode of the Bachelor where they went to someone’s house in Italy to cook and eat.  Guess this is a popular thing in Italy.  You look so happy and relaxed.  Glad you are having a great time.  And can’t wait to your vacation and pre-vacation reveals.


----------



## Luxlynx

Katzilla said:


> Get well soon
> Your Quilted things are gorgeous!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598



Your flap is stunning (I love chevron).  And as usual, you look so stylish — your beautiful jacket and your edgy black nail color!!!   (Looks like you were at a school event—those comfy bleacher seats, lol).   Hope all is well with you A


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Hi auvina! Did not know that you have an iridescent flap too! It’s so shiny and pretty


Vanana, I got the rose gold mini first and loved it so much, decided to get the ml iridescent black as well, they are in the same season though!


----------



## Luxlynx

misspink001 said:


> That jacket is to die for.


It is stunning and love at first sight. I will get a better picture of the jacket because i really love it.


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!



love2learn said:


> For sure a true beauty!!  Looks so beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Your flap is stunning (I love chevron).  And as usual, you look so stylish — your beautiful jacket and your edgy black nail color!!!   (Looks like you were at a school event—those comfy bleacher seats, lol).   Hope all is well with you A





Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful and I love this gorgeous flap!!


Thank you so much, my sweetest friends!
IM, good eyes!!! I was at my daughter's school concert!!! It was awesome, they're really talented!!!


----------



## JLbb

Mini in errands


----------



## Kendie26

XCCX said:


> This beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3996588


 GLORIOUS!!! Ah, THIS is the red bag I would have bought immediately if i could have (before i found my 2 reds) LOVE LOVE, HUGE LOVE!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


Woot! There SHE is....hello beauty!! Your CF is too phenomenal for words....drooling here! Love your jacket too w/ that pretty embroidery!


----------



## nuf

My m/l in a pub after the movie. Not the best "in action" pictures but she enjoyed the night


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Congratulations! Such a cute bag and easy to wear. You look gorgeous as always DM!

I tried on this cutie, love this season caviar and lghw combo, oh and the strap length so perfect for crossbody or on side shoulder.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! There SHE is....hello beauty!! Your CF is too phenomenal for words....drooling here! Love your jacket too w/ that pretty embroidery!


Thank you, my darling!!! You're so sweet as always!


----------



## Bailey424

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bailey424 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Congratulations! Such a cute bag and easy to wear. You look gorgeous as always DM!
> 
> 
> I tried on this cutie, love this season caviar and lghw combo, oh and the strap length so perfect for crossbody or on side shoulder.


Thank you so much, jkfashionstyle.


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> Shine bright like a diamond! No filter on this mini..


I’ve been looking out for a sequin that is elegant yet not just all black like yours. The spring collection has a few colorful ones but unfortunately not the classic with interesting detail like yours (navy/blue with silver throughout correct?) 

Love your bling bling


----------



## Kendie26

Not a chanel bag today, but I find a way to carry or wear at least 1 chanel item every dayso today was new pink cardcase w/ my cc bangle & brooch & since it’s debut for card case, i forgot to take plastic off the cc before i took this pic!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> I’ve been looking out for a sequin that is elegant yet not just all black like yours. The spring collection has a few colorful ones but unfortunately not the classic with interesting detail like yours (navy/blue with silver throughout correct?)
> 
> Love your bling bling


Thank you so much. I agree, the colors are seasonal/too light for sequins. I am so glad that I jumped on this one...hopefully you will find a classic color in winter collection.


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!



Kendie26 said:


> GLORIOUS!!! Ah, THIS is the red bag I would have bought immediately if i could have (before i found my 2 reds) LOVE LOVE, HUGE LOVE!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Not a chanel bag today, but I find a way to carry or wear at least 1 chanel item every dayso today was new pink cardcase w/ my cc bangle & brooch & since it’s debut for card case, i forgot to take plastic off the cc before i took this pic!


So beautiful!!! Love them all but the brooch is my favorite!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Not a chanel bag today, but I find a way to carry or wear at least 1 chanel item every dayso today was new pink cardcase w/ my cc bangle & brooch & since it’s debut for card case, i forgot to take plastic off the cc before i took this pic!


Lovely trio of CC's, my friend.


----------



## Nadiazhang

Enjoying ocean


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Took my cocos out to play but can't decide which to bring for brunch ended up with that boy!


----------



## Tykhe

Having soba in ginza with rainbow boy!


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Took my cocos out to play but can't decide which to bring for brunch ended up with that boy!


Such a tough decision! Luckily you can’t go wrong with any of them


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Having soba in ginza with rainbow boy!


Such a cute boy but tbh I’m personally more jealous of the soba @ ginza part it looks soooo good!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Love them all but the brooch is my favorite!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely trio of CC's, my friend.


Hugs & kisses to both of you, my beauties! Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Took my cocos out to play but can't decide which to bring for brunch ended up with that boy!


I adore your Coco’s on you but your Boy is also brilliant, so great choice!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Repurposed Chanel jewel button as a necklace.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Took my cocos out to play but can't decide which to bring for brunch ended up with that boy!


Your coco handles are so beautiful!!! Are they small size?


----------



## Bags_4_life

March786 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooooo my dearest friends, how are you all????
> 
> I've missed you all soooo much and can't believe how long I've been offline!
> 
> Let's just say I had a challenging month!
> Have loved going back and seeing all your beautiful pictures - you all look fabulous!
> @Vanana enjoy your trip - you so deserve it!
> 
> So amidst all the chaos in the last month - my wonderful sister in law threw me a surprise bday party - with all my friends!!! (My birthday was on the 1st March)
> And the icing was literally on the cake!!! Lol I so wanted to share this with you earlier!!! Promise to post more pics when I have  a little more time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3993850



Hope things are less challenging now, good to see you back! Happy belated birthday, I also have my big girl birthday this year and am planning my cake at the mo, will post mine in June


----------



## March786

Bags_4_life said:


> Hope things are less challenging now, good to see you back! Happy belated birthday, I also have my big girl birthday this year and am planning my cake at the mo, will post mine in June


Thank you bags 4 life [emoji4]
It's very exciting having a big birthday - so excited for you and looking forward to seeing your cake [emoji512][emoji512][emoji512][emoji512]
My husband has been bed bound ill since before my birthday and keeps reminding me my celebrations haven't started properly yet [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## beanybaker




----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Hi SG4CC!!! Greetings!!! Ran into friends today while at pantheon (totally unplanned!) so we sat there by the square cafe listening to amazing live music while I have my gelato and chat with the most adorable and wonderful friends in the world (so happy!!). All that - after I had just bought the ONE thing I said I should get while at Rome!!! It’s at a price that I think is about at least 40% off US then Plus 10% off (seems to always pay off to hesitate?  ) Plus vat refund of 13% at airport later!!
> 
> I will plan to do a reveal of not just my chanel purchases, but sprinkle in all my purchases from this trip because I am SO SO SO banned after this for real!!!!!!...!!!! ...!!!



That's so fabulous!!! what a fun to ran into friends!! 
OMG Seriously That's steal!!YES Europe is the best to buy European brands for sure!!  what a fun shopping you did!  Awww I just can't wait to see what you've got!!! 


Vanana said:


> Absolutely! Am taking a cooking class at a Italian family home right now and food is just ready!!!! Gorgeous garden too!
> 
> Highly recommend this experience
> 
> SO. MUCH. FOOD. and VINO
> View attachment 3995898
> View attachment 3995899
> View attachment 3995900
> View attachment 3995901
> View attachment 3995902
> 
> View attachment 3995915
> 
> View attachment 3995922



Wow! LOVE LOVE this fun and cute posts!! You look awesome there @Vanana !! Looks sooo yummy authentic pasta & Vino!!  Thank you for sharing this! Hope you're having a great rest of trip and back safely home soon, AND reveal sooooon!!


----------



## March786

beanybaker said:


> View attachment 3998816


Wow that's such a beautiful picture [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

beanybaker said:


> View attachment 3998816


What an amazing view.....just breathtaking. 
PS. Lovely WOC too.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Beautiful mod shot!! So adorable new square caviar mini on you!!! I am always so late to the news and missed fun threads! I will check your thread now  Big congratulation my beautiful friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> This beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3996588


What a pretty Red Lamb chevron mini   You have such a great treasure! @XCCX


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


Beautiful!!  your iridescent chevron is so cool and edgy and I LOVE your jacket too! @Auvina15


----------



## shopgirl4cc

JLbb said:


> Mini in errands
> 
> View attachment 3997094


So nice to see you wear your beautiful lamb mini for errands!  @JLbb  Is this one of quality vintage mini? If so that's so precious now  I miss that good quality time of lamb mini with gold plated hardware!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nuf said:


> My m/l in a pub after the movie. Not the best "in action" pictures but she enjoyed the night


Great and fun action shot  @nuf


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Not a chanel bag today, but I find a way to carry or wear at least 1 chanel item every dayso today was new pink cardcase w/ my cc bangle & brooch & since it’s debut for card case, i forgot to take plastic off the cc before i took this pic!


Super sweet pink lamb card case   I agree and I love your way "Chanel item everyday" is the way to make our daily life happier for sure!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Nadiazhang said:


> Enjoying ocean


Love this view  I miss beach and the weather...we needed this view especially here in freezing east coast  Thanks for posting this nice photo! @Nadiazhang


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Took my cocos out to play but can't decide which to bring for brunch ended up with that boy!


Beautiful 3 all & you! @Firstchanellv28


----------



## Kendie26

Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


----------



## shopgirl4cc

beanybaker said:


> View attachment 3998816


What a great photo!!! @beanybaker  So beautiful...makes me wanna walk into the photo and dip in the water...


----------



## lms910

malzahnart said:


> I love that tote, too!  Which one is that?  Looks like a perfect size!



I think it is the large shopping tote!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Shine bright like a diamond! No filter on this mini..


GORGEOURS!!!  @Rami00


----------



## lms910

BeezNeez said:


> Which tote is that lms910?  The size is perfect






This one! It is fantastic for work! The side pocket fits my small laptop perfectly.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Total gorgeousness, as you ALWAYS are & dying LOL at your ladies room sentence!! Making me & @shopgirl4cc  VERY PROUD!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Quiet with easy soft music and no one in the ladies room, quick selfie mod shot, click click click  Dark red caviar mini again, love using her lately esp with black lace outfits and paired with cc brooch for an evening out. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3995711



Lovely mod  and I LOVE you two my dear beautiful Chanel girls friends @Jkfashionstyle  & @Kendie26


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


Awwww BEST 14B Red LAMB flap ever!!! I just wanna touch it each time you post her...she is beyond gorgeous!! I need Red in LAMB!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awwww BEST 14B Red LAMB flap ever!!! I just wanna touch it each time you post her...she is beyond gorgeous!! I need Red in LAMB!!


 kindest thanks my sweetest lovely!! Such high praise from our QUEEN of REDS~you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen  




My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


Love this beautiful red of yours Kendie


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943


Beautiful and such a classic piece!
What a beautiful place to take your girl - best macaroons ever!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943


She’s a pretty one! You know how to pick them for sure!


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943


Thank you beautiful! And amazing shots, minis are very handy! I am feeling very chanel-y vibes again! I think I have been on the H side for too long LOL


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943





March786 said:


> Love this beautiful red of yours Kendie


Hello & many thanks beautiful March786!!  I feel like I always say this, but it’s true...you are just a doll! 
Looking fabulous & fierce my sweet shopgirl!! That mini is THE “bomb diggity” of all mini’s....so perfect in every way..like you! Always drool at all of your pics, posts/emojis & bags!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!  your iridescent chevron is so cool and edgy and I LOVE your jacket too! @Auvina15


Thank you so much, my dearest! I also love how soft and silky feel of the jacket!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love how puffy amd luxe of your mini's caviar, my lovely friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


Your red beauty is ... too gorgeous, seriously!!!! I really adore her!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


Well hello there  long time no see!!! I do believe your bag is the reason I became interested in chanel red and then met my red at 17b finally. Enablement, live!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Not a chanel bag today, but I find a way to carry or wear at least 1 chanel item every dayso today was new pink cardcase w/ my cc bangle & brooch & since it’s debut for card case, i forgot to take plastic off the cc before i took this pic!


Perfect pairing of this pretty pink with the iridescent purple brooch


----------



## tolliv

Still carrying the pouch. It’s he perfect grab and go.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana, happy that you are enjoying in Europe. Looking forward to see what you got from there!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful mod shot!! So adorable new square caviar mini on you!!! I am always so late to the news and missed fun threads! I will check your thread now  Big congratulation my beautiful friend!!


Thank you so much, my lovely friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


Stunning, beautiful red medium CL and your scarf is gorgeous, my friend


----------



## anleena

Waiting for DD’s painting class in a shopping mall.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943


Your beautiful posts are worth the wait, my friend.  Your mini is perfection.  What a lovely family outing.


----------



## XCCX

It is definitely a treasure! I adore this mini 

Thank you 



shopgirl4cc said:


> What a pretty Red Lamb chevron mini   You have such a great treasure! @XCCX


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Such a tough decision! Luckily you can’t go wrong with any of them


You are so understanding & encouraging! Both girls were screaming at me "pick me, pick me"! To be fair I pick a diff kind ;the boy instead & I decided to do a duty roaster for them!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> I adore your Coco’s on you but your Boy is also brilliant, so great choice!


Aww thanks for letting me know! Aft I got the coco's I thought boy didn't look that good on me anymore..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Your coco handles are so beautiful!!! Are they small size?


Thanks! Yeah they are small size; the size aft mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Your red beauty is ... too gorgeous, seriously!!!! I really adore her!!!





Vanana said:


> Well hello there  long time no see!!! I do believe your bag is the reason I became interested in chanel red and then met my red at 17b finally. Enablement, live!





Vanana said:


> Perfect pairing of this pretty pink with the iridescent purple brooch





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, beautiful red medium CL and your scarf is gorgeous, my friend


Sweetest Thanks to this amazing Trio of Chanel Goddesses!! Love you all  ( funny that YOU dear Vanana use the word “enablement”....let’s not even go there my pretty!!)


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Still carrying the pouch. It’s he perfect grab and go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999226


This is such a PERFECT pairing!! Very chic & sexy, yet classy & timeless!


----------



## Kendie26

anleena said:


> Waiting for DD’s painting class in a shopping mall.


Truly 1 of my favorite Coco’s...love the black chevron w/ gold....GORGEOUSNESS!!


----------



## by_nina

Birthday roses


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Beautiful and such a classic piece!
> What a beautiful place to take your girl - best macaroons ever!!!!!


Thank you so much dear sweet @March786


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> She’s a pretty one! You know how to pick them for sure!


Thank you! @Vanana haha you understand well my picky taste...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Thank you beautiful! And amazing shots, minis are very handy! I am feeling very chanel-y vibes again! I think I have been on the H side for too long LOL



Thank you dear gorgeous @Rami00  I know, too long! lol  I can't wait for you to come back to Chanel side more!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hello & many thanks beautiful March786!!  I feel like I always say this, but it’s true...you are just a doll!
> Looking fabulous & fierce my sweet shopgirl!! That mini is THE “bomb diggity” of all mini’s....so perfect in every way..like you! Always drool at all of your pics, posts/emojis & bags!!


Lol! ahahaha "bomb diggity" !   You always make me laugh and fun! Thank you my darling friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love how puffy amd luxe of your mini's caviar, my lovely friend!


Thank you my sweet friend @Auvina15 You are always so sweet!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Your beautiful posts are worth the wait, my friend.  Your mini is perfection.  What a lovely family outing.


My Dearest beautiful DM  Your gentle heart and love always makes me feel so happy!  Thank you y darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

by_nina said:


> Birthday roses
> View attachment 4000114


What beautiful Red Chanel & Roses!  Perfect shots! @by_nina Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> Still carrying the pouch. It’s he perfect grab and go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999226


Love your jacket & beautiful puffy quilting! @tolliv


----------



## shopgirl4cc

anleena said:


> Waiting for DD’s painting class in a shopping mall.


Your chevron coco looks beautiful! @anleena


----------



## by_nina

shopgirl4cc said:


> What beautiful Red Chanel & Roses!  Perfect shots! @by_nina Happy Birthday to you!!


Thank you so much shopgirl4cc!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tykhe said:


> Having soba in ginza with rainbow boy!


Looks so yummy! I miss Ginza & Soba! You must stand out with your cool rainbow boy there  @Tykhe  Have a fun in Japan


----------



## Dextersmom

First happy hour for my new 18s square mini.


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> First happy hour for my new 18s square mini.



Stunning!


----------



## toffeenutlatte

I’ve been reaching for my square mini a lot recently... I think my woc feels a tad neglected.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I started my own reveal thread....but thought I would share here too.  Wearing my new caviar square mini with lghw today.


Love it! And love your casual outfit with this bag and flats!


----------



## Bibi25260

XCCX said:


> This beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 3996588


  LOVE IT


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> With my iridescent black flap the other day...
> 
> View attachment 3996599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996598


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

beanybaker said:


> View attachment 3998816


What a view and luxury! Is that Maldives?


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling the need for RED....dedicated to my girl @shopgirl4cc (we are posting at same time)


 LOVE your red! It's an amazing bag and great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 14S caviar mini finally came out with me last weekend... I haven't used her a while and really missed her... I really need to rotate more of each Chanels.
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful week Chanel lovelies ladies & Gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 3998939
> 
> 
> My girl missed Paris macaron, so we took her to nearest Laduree in our city...
> View attachment 3998942
> 
> View attachment 3998943


It's a tie: both are yummy!
Yes I miss Laduree macaron also....


----------



## Bibi25260

by_nina said:


> Birthday roses
> View attachment 4000114


Happy Birthday!! 
Beautiful bag and roses!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> First happy hour for my new 18s square mini.


Looks so yummy and the bag also


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> Birthday roses
> View attachment 4000114


So, so, SO VERY PRETTY!! Biggest Happiest Birthday wishes to you @by_nina ..cheers!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> First happy hour for my new 18s square mini.


THIS bag, my sweetest DM, is seriously going to make me cave & try to find a mini Square...ahhhh
I ADORE your newest beauty (adore you more though) but oh that bag!


----------



## Kendie26

toffeenutlatte said:


> I’ve been reaching for my square mini a lot recently... I think my woc feels a tad neglected.
> 
> View attachment 4000651


WOW...what PERFECTION...LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your red! It's an amazing bag and great shot!


Thank you sweetness & you KNOW I LOVE your RED camera bag!!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Good Morning my sweet @Kendie26, love your gray CF so much and you are look fab as alwaysHope you enjoy your week ahead hun.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Your grey cf is amazing, love the color and it compliments a lovely lady who looks fabulous!
Hope you had a wonderful dinner with your aunt, she rocks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with Cuba flap and necklace.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Morning my sweet @Kendie26, love your gray CF so much and you are look fab as alwaysHope you enjoy your week ahead hun.





Bibi25260 said:


> Your grey cf is amazing, love the color and it compliments a lovely lady who looks fabulous!
> Hope you had a wonderful dinner with your aunt, she rocks!


Double thanks & hugs to this dynamic chanel duo of lovelies....adore you both & I thank you!
As always, your mod today is SPECTACULAR dear Bibi


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> First happy hour for my new 18s square mini. [emoji813]


Lovveeeeee - mini's are just too cute [emoji7]
Your food looks delicious too [emoji4]


----------



## March786

toffeenutlatte said:


> I’ve been reaching for my square mini a lot recently... I think my woc feels a tad neglected.
> 
> View attachment 4000651


Fabulous shot! 
[emoji7]


----------



## March786

by_nina said:


> Birthday roses
> View attachment 4000114


Wowwwwwwwww - Happy birthday [emoji307] [emoji307] [emoji307] [emoji307]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt [emoji2]just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh [emoji38]because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Kendie you know how much I love all the colours of your bag collection! They're all just stunningly beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4000768


Beautiful Bibi so classic as always [emoji7] 
I think we have the same necklace, it's one of my favourites xxx enjoy your day x


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Double thanks & hugs to this dynamic chanel duo of lovelies....adore you both & I thank you!
> As always, your mod today is SPECTACULAR dear Bibi


Thank you so much for your compliment! 



March786 said:


> Beautiful Bibi so classic as always [emoji7]
> I think we have the same necklace, it's one of my favourites xxx enjoy your day x


Thank you, so sweet of you! Mine is with grey and black beads.
Enjoy your day also


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Lovveeeeee - mini's are just too cute [emoji7]
> Your food looks delicious too [emoji4]


Thank you March786. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Love it! And love your casual outfit with this bag and flats!


Thank you Bibi. 



Bibi25260 said:


> Looks so yummy and the bag also






Kendie26 said:


> THIS bag, my sweetest DM, is seriously going to make me cave & try to find a mini Square...ahhhh
> I ADORE your newest beauty (adore you more though) but oh that bag!


Thank you Kendie and I am sorry tempt you.....I can totally relate.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4000768


You look stunning Bibi!!! 


Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Great look, my friend!! Your grey flap is so special.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look stunning Bibi!!!


Thank you, you're super sweet!


----------



## Tt117

Out and about with maxi single flap! So amazed how much can fit in this bag, including a 12” Mac book!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you March786.
> 
> Thank you Bibi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kendie and I am sorry tempt you.....I can totally relate.


Per your last line/comment....it’s kind of like @Vanana & I like to say/sing ala Demi Lavoto...”sorry, NOT sorry!!”


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Kendie you know how much I love all the colours of your bag collection! They're all just stunningly beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Big hug & thanks to you my darling March!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!


Thank you, darling Bibi!!!


----------



## by_nina

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> Beautiful bag and roses!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> So, so, SO VERY PRETTY!! Biggest Happiest Birthday wishes to you @by_nina ..cheers!


Thank you so much dear Kendie26!


----------



## by_nina

March786 said:


> Wowwwwwwwww - Happy birthday [emoji307] [emoji307] [emoji307] [emoji307]


Thank you so much!


----------



## by_nina

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## by_nina

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4000768


Lovely outfit!


----------



## beanybaker

Bibi25260 said:


> What a view and luxury! Is that Maldives?


Yes, from my water villa


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!



Absolute perfection Kendie! Love this beauty, your fave aunt obviously has great taste too!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4000768


Absolutely beautiful!!! I really like your necklace as well, classic and classy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Gorgeousness!!! Glad you've had a great time with your fav aunt!!!


----------



## Auvina15

by_nina said:


> Birthday roses
> View attachment 4000114


This is a perfect combo!!! Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## Auvina15

toffeenutlatte said:


> I’ve been reaching for my square mini a lot recently... I think my woc feels a tad neglected.
> 
> View attachment 4000651


So adorable!!!


----------



## by_nina

Auvina15 said:


> This is a perfect combo!!! Happy belated birthday!!!


Thank you so much Auvina15!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> First happy hour for my new 18s square mini.


I really adore your new love.... she is sooo puffy and the caviar is absolutely my favorite!!!


----------



## Auvina15

anleena said:


> Waiting for DD’s painting class in a shopping mall.


It is sooo luxe and classic!!!


----------



## ashin121

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4000989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with maxi single flap! So amazed how much can fit in this bag, including a 12” Mac book!


Love it!!!!!  Wow ! It fits a Mac book?!!!!!!!


----------



## Tt117

ashin121 said:


> Love it!!!!!  Wow ! It fits a Mac book?!!!!!!!


It does! It’s so decievingly large inside!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


I did not realize this is the only caviar bag in your collection!!!  Good taste by your aunt spotting this gem. Although with your beautiful collection I cannot believe you don’t get more ppl running into lamp posts or tripping over stairs gawking at them and you?


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I really adore your new love.... she is sooo puffy and the caviar is absolutely my favorite!!!


Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!



What a cool grey!


----------



## JLbb

Flowery day


----------



## Dextersmom

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4001686
> 
> 
> Flowery day


Those are really pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

XCCX said:


> Stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4001686
> 
> 
> Flowery day


perfect everyday chanels


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4001686
> 
> 
> Flowery day


SOOOOOO pretty, so classic yet modern! They look exquisite on you!


----------



## Kendie26

by_nina said:


> Such a beautiful bag!





Law said:


> Absolute perfection Kendie! Love this beauty, your fave aunt obviously has great taste too!





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeousness!!! Glad you've had a great time with your fav aunt!!!





Vanana said:


> I did not realize this is the only caviar bag in your collection!!!  Good taste by your aunt spotting this gem. Although with your beautiful collection I cannot believe you don’t get more ppl running into lamp posts or tripping over stairs gawking at them and you?





Monique1004 said:


> What a cool grey!


You are all SO sweet & generous...thank you! Speaking of my fave Aunt being here for a week...i might start getting nervous as she wants to go shopping. I know the boutiques she likesPlease pray for me that I exhibit my willpower/restraint. This will be a test for meespecially after our lovely @Dextersmom has me totally obsessing over a mini square. And haha on the lampposts & gawking comment Van! Love to all of you beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

by_nina said:


> Lovely outfit!


Thank you! 


Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! I really like your necklace as well, classic and classy!!!


Aww thank you so much! Super sweet of you!


----------



## Auvina15

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4001686
> 
> 
> Flowery day


So adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!


----------



## pursesR4snacks

Sonic burger run. It’s a hot mess with Black Beauty today (yes my Jumbo so black has a name).


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> It's a tie: both are yummy!
> Yes I miss Laduree macaron also....


Thank you my sweet Bibi Yes we couldn't resist to taste all and we tried 15 flavors...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> First happy hour for my new 18s square mini.


What a beautiful sheen on caviar and puffiness on your new square mini!!  I love happy hour too and your pic makes me want to have a glass of red and bite too  I hope you enjoyed fabulous evening & having a nice day, my beautiful darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My only caviar bag...grey ML CF (although it usually photographs blue w/ its blue undertones) was out last night for dinner. My favorite Aunt just got into town for the week so we met for dinner. She has exquisite taste & immediately said “oh i see you treated yourself to a new chanel”...made me laugh because hardly anyone comments on my bags except for all my beloved tPFrs!


Ohhh I missed this beauty!! What an amazing color.....wow this classic flap looks really beautiful and goes with either edgy style or classy feminine...You really have an amazing and perfect collection my friend!!   And what a fun and wonderful aunt you have!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4000768


You look so classy yet casual chic with your Chanels and boots Bibi!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4000989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with maxi single flap! So amazed how much can fit in this bag, including a 12” Mac book!


Wow! 12"Mac book! What a trustworthy flap!  Great combo = Single flap is magical & Maxi is specious  @Tt117


----------



## shopgirl4cc

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4001686
> 
> 
> Flowery day


Pretty earring and great shot @JLbb


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4002231


Wow you rock!! What a great shot!! You look so chic with your Red Chevron mini! Beutiful pop of red I love your T-shirt & denim, and Gucci shoes too Happy Thursday dearest lovely @Auvina15


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> You are all SO sweet & generous...thank you! Speaking of my fave Aunt being here for a week...i might start getting nervous as she wants to go shopping. I know the boutiques she likesPlease pray for me that I exhibit my willpower/restraint. This will be a test for meespecially after our lovely @Dextersmom has me totally obsessing over a mini square. And haha on the lampposts & gawking comment Van! Love to all of you beauties!


Lol ahahaha  sorry my darling but I just can't stop laughing   by the part "please pray for me..."  You're too adorable and funny my darling friend   Though I understand that, oh yes....so much temptation is coming from beautiful friends here always  and I try not to get distracted myself neither, seriously I just got some test too ( from my SA's texts / emails ) but rejected all current/upcoming collection successfully this time, yay lol But we must know how hard for us addicts to resist beautiful new Chanels....lol and I know your case is more dangerous with your stylish aunt  Hope you survive and goes through the test successfuly   Or bring us some eye candy ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

pursesR4snacks said:


> Sonic burger run. It’s a hot mess with Black Beauty today (yes my Jumbo so black has a name).


Nice casual chic @pursesR4snacks your so black is SO cool & edgy


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4002231


Damn girlie...you are OH SO FINE...sassy, sweet & HOT!! Adore the red mini on you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lol ahahaha  sorry my darling but I just can't stop laughing   by the part "please pray for me..."  You're too adorable and funny my darling friend   Though I understand that, oh yes....so much temptation is coming from beautiful friends here always  and I try not to get distracted myself neither, seriously I just got some test too ( from my SA's texts / emails ) but rejected all current/upcoming collection successfully this time, yay lol But we must know how hard for us addicts to resist beautiful new Chanels....lol and I know your case is more dangerous with your stylish aunt  Hope you survive and goes through the test successfuly   Or bring us some eye candy ~


WOW  You are being SO good (passing your “test” w/ SA texts,etc) Very impressive my Love!! I only hope I will show the same restraint when my favorite chic Aunty & I power shop   
Side note....thought of you today when I stopped for coffee (snapped this pic but i did NOT indulge in one)


----------



## Kendie26

Ms Tweed (small 225 reissue) at the hair salon w/ me today....& car admiration w/ the sun shining in 
Dedicated to the fabulous & wonderful @Vanana
#ForeverGRATEFUL!! Love ya twinsie.


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow you rock!! What a great shot!! You look so chic with your Red Chevron mini! Beutiful pop of red I love your T-shirt & denim, and Gucci shoes too Happy Thursday dearest lovely @Auvina15


Thank you so much, the sweetest!!!those shoes are super comfy, I just love pairing them with jeans!


Kendie26 said:


> Damn girlie...you are OH SO FINE...sassy, sweet & HOT!! Adore the red mini on you!!!


Thank you so much, dearest Kendie!!! You're so kind and sweet!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Ms Tweed (small 225 reissue) at the hair salon w/ me today....& car admiration w/ the sun shining in
> Dedicated to the fabulous & wonderful @Vanana
> #ForeverGRATEFUL!! Love ya twinsie.


I so adore your reissue, she's truly classic and very unique!!! Enjoy the sunshine! It's been very sunny here too!!!


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!



Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE IT


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful sheen on caviar and puffiness on your new square mini!!  I love happy hour too and your pic makes me want to have a glass of red and bite too  I hope you enjoyed fabulous evening & having a nice day, my beautiful darling friend


Thank you, my sweet shopgirl4cc.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so classy yet casual chic with your Chanels and boots Bibi!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words as always!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> WOW  You are being SO good (passing your “test” w/ SA texts,etc) Very impressive my Love!! I only hope I will show the same restraint when my favorite chic Aunty & I power shop
> Side note....thought of you today when I stopped for coffee (snapped this pic but i did NOT indulge in one)


I LOVE your post!! Your super fun and sweet personality always brighten this forum up as 
Thank you for posting this, What a comical fun green pop!?  I will try it next time when stop by SB  Oh you know darling, I've been busy with scheduled up month then finally have missed peppermint pops last holiday seasons! 
I was going to post my a few actuation shots from this week outing but somehow PF was not working... But I finally could see your tweed flap too! Very special and a piece of art and your collection is amazing! Can't wait for the result of the power shopping of your chic Aunty and you Happy Friday my sweetest friend and Enjoy weekend!


----------



## misspink001

New to me today!!! I have been wanting this watch for so long. I love it!!!!! 
I added a little splash of green to ring in St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Kendie26

misspink001 said:


> New to me today!!! I have been wanting this watch for so long. I love it!!!!!
> I added a little splash of green to ring in St. Patrick's Day.


Truly special & oh-so-beautiful!! Biggest Congrats misspink!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE your post!! Your super fun and sweet personality always brighten this forum up as
> Thank you for posting this, What a comical fun green pop!?  I will try it next time when stop by SB  Oh you know darling, I've been busy with scheduled up month then finally have missed peppermint pops last holiday seasons!
> I was going to post my a few actuation shots from this week outing but somehow PF was not working... But I finally could see your tweed flap too! Very special and a piece of art and your collection is amazing! Can't wait for the result of the power shopping of your chic Aunty and you Happy Friday my sweetest friend and Enjoy weekend!


Sweetest Thanks to you dearest Queen of kindness...you are a VERY special Lovebug to all of us...we just adore you


----------



## Kendie26

Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Happy Birthday to your mom Dearest Kendie! 

Enjoy your outings and happy weekend to you as well 
Ms. Pink Mini is sooo pretty 
Aw what’s the name of your sweet kitty?


----------



## Miss Camellia

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!



Such sweet kitty!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4002231



You look so stylish on your day off (and everyday I am sure).  This is such a gorgeous mini (I always drool over chevron CCs like yours, Kendie’s, DM’s and others).  Have a great weekend A.


----------



## gigi2014

Friday with my vintage


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> You look so stylish on your day off (and everyday I am sure).  This is such a gorgeous mini (I always drool over chevron CCs like yours, Kendie’s, DM’s and others).  Have a great weekend A.


Thank you so much, darling IM!!! I do love chevron CCs too which I have 3 so far(2 minis and a ml flap) and adore them all. Happy weekend my dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


I love your pink mini and your girl is a real beauty, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4002231


Sorry I missed this earlier, my friend.  You and your mini are perfection.


----------



## Dextersmom

My usual Friday night.


----------



## ChloePanda168

Quick trip out


----------



## JLbb

Mini with special ceremony


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4002231


So cool! And that red mini is beautiful! Perfect pop of color.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ms Tweed (small 225 reissue) at the hair salon w/ me today....& car admiration w/ the sun shining in
> Dedicated to the fabulous & wonderful @Vanana
> #ForeverGRATEFUL!! Love ya twinsie.


Can't get enough of this beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

misspink001 said:


> New to me today!!! I have been wanting this watch for so long. I love it!!!!!
> I added a little splash of green to ring in St. Patrick's Day.


Stunning, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Happy Birthday to your Mom!! I bet the lunch was wonderful.
What a cute picture and beautiful mini!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> My usual Friday night.


Mini is beautiful! But seeing your food pics always make me hungry


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!



Blessed birthday to your mom!!! coincidentally I am celebrating my moms birthday today!!! Heading for dinner soon!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Happy Birthday to your mom Dearest Kendie!
> 
> Enjoy your outings and happy weekend to you as well
> Ms. Pink Mini is sooo pretty
> Aw what’s the name of your sweet kitty?





Miss Camellia said:


> Such sweet kitty!





Dextersmom said:


> I love your pink mini and your girl is a real beauty, my friend.





Dextersmom said:


> My usual Friday night.





Bibi25260 said:


> Can't get enough of this beauty!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Happy Birthday to your Mom!! I bet the lunch was wonderful.
> What a cute picture and beautiful mini!!





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed birthday to your mom!!! coincidentally I am celebrating my moms birthday today!!! Heading for dinner soon!


Greetings & kindest Thanks to all of you Chanel Diva’s!! &Thanks for the wishes on my Mom’s birthday
@Bother Free my kitty’s name is “Kali”...she was a kitten born from a stray cat at our last house & the mother cat always used to sleep under a Kalimeris (spelling)plant in my garden, thus the name Kali. We also took in the mother cat (but she recently went to kitty heaven)& the mama cat was equally as pretty & an identical version as Kali.@Dextersmom thanks girlfriend & I can NOT get enough of your new mini square!!
I did “poke around” w/ 2 of my SA’s from Boutique & NM...neither of them have onebut I’m kind of glad...i will just admire yours from afar....but it definitely could possibly be my new fave of yours
@Bibi25260 thanks love...tweed & pink are 2 of my favorite chanels...& you!@Firstchanellv28  oh wow, how about that!! Twinsie on our earrings & moms birthdaysYou look lovely, as ALWAYS, for your dinner~hope it was wonderful


----------



## Vanana

Because it needs to be done


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Having a day off with a red mini and my fav ripped jeans!!! Happy Thursday, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4002231


Catching up on this thread!! Love this mini! Is that the famous 2016 caviar chevron red?


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> WOW  You are being SO good (passing your “test” w/ SA texts,etc) Very impressive my Love!! I only hope I will show the same restraint when my favorite chic Aunty & I power shop
> Side note....thought of you today when I stopped for coffee (snapped this pic but i did NOT indulge in one)


Omg I want to try the weird looking green one!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ms Tweed (small 225 reissue) at the hair salon w/ me today....& car admiration w/ the sun shining in
> Dedicated to the fabulous & wonderful @Vanana
> #ForeverGRATEFUL!! Love ya twinsie.


Right back at you! Love the photos you can see the warm colors in one under the sun and then slightly cooler colors indoor. You carry her well and such a great loving home for it!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Kitties so majestic as always!!! Happy hirthday to your mom!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you ladies have a wonderful time celebrating and pink mini is best companion


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> My usual Friday night.


Argh your mini and food photos


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed birthday to your mom!!! coincidentally I am celebrating my moms birthday today!!! Heading for dinner soon!


Wow happy bday to your mom too!!!! So elegant and pretty to accompany her I’m sure she’s pleased and proud


----------



## Vanana

New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven 
Addicts  

*cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven
> Addicts
> 
> *cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias
> 
> View attachment 4004571
> View attachment 4004572
> View attachment 4004573
> View attachment 4004574
> View attachment 4004575


Our camellia Queen !!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry I missed this earlier, my friend.  You and your mini are perfection.


Thank you, my loveliest friend!!!


Dextersmom said:


> My usual Friday night.


Absolutely fabulous, dear DM! I love your perfect caviar mini!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven
> Addicts
> 
> *cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias
> 
> View attachment 4004571
> View attachment 4004572
> View attachment 4004573
> View attachment 4004574
> View attachment 4004575


What a collection! I love them all, V.!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed birthday to your mom!!! coincidentally I am celebrating my moms birthday today!!! Heading for dinner soon!


You look so gorgeous as always!!! Your flap is a classic beauty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Catching up on this thread!! Love this mini! Is that the famous 2016 caviar chevron red?


Thank you, dear V.!!! I wish it was from that famous '16 season. Mine is 17s, a bright happy red!!!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you, dear V.!!! I wish it was from that famous '16 season. Mine is 17s, a bright happy red!!!


Bright happy red =  !!!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Not a chanel bag today, but I find a way to carry or wear at least 1 chanel item every dayso today was new pink cardcase w/ my cc bangle & brooch & since it’s debut for card case, i forgot to take plastic off the cc before i took this pic!


... I still haven’t gotten a pink card case yet as I’m too busy to get to a Boutique  ... but need to do it before it’s sold out! That should be my “Mantra” too - at least 1 Chanel piece everyday ... everything is beautiful in your pic my dear friend


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> So cool! And that red mini is beautiful! Perfect pop of color.


Thank you, my sweet friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you, my loveliest friend!!!
> 
> Absolutely fabulous, dear DM! I love your perfect caviar mini!





Bibi25260 said:


> Mini is beautiful! But seeing your food pics always make me hungry





Vanana said:


> Argh your mini and food photos


Thank you, my friends.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
Vino with caviar ML before delish food 


No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...


Lobster entree


Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click


Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Beautiful Kendie 
Another stunning colour 
And happy birthday to your Mom 
I’m sure you had a wonderful time


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


Hello Ms Kitty and Helllllllooooo Ms Pink Mini! Happy Birthday to Mrs Mom!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven
> Addicts
> 
> *cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias
> 
> View attachment 4004571
> View attachment 4004572
> View attachment 4004573
> View attachment 4004574
> View attachment 4004575


Stunning! Love your collection


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
> Vino with caviar ML before delish food
> View attachment 4004647
> 
> No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...
> View attachment 4004648
> 
> Lobster entree
> View attachment 4004649
> 
> Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click
> View attachment 4004650
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


Stunning restaurant and stunning arm candy and beautiful brooch, everything is just perfect


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
> Vino with caviar ML before delish food
> View attachment 4004647
> 
> No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...
> View attachment 4004648
> 
> Lobster entree
> View attachment 4004649
> 
> Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click
> View attachment 4004650
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


Omg this is awesome with the ladies room click click click  I’m dying!!! 

That restaurant and dinner looked too good!  You do date night right!!!  
If it’s left to my DH, I would be all dressed up in my chanel jacket, bag and then “where are we going?”  He “how bout smash burger?” 
 
Foie gras my favorite and that looked perfect!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Greetings & kindest Thanks to all of you Chanel Diva’s!! &Thanks for the wishes on my Mom’s birthday
> @Bother Free my kitty’s name is “Kali”...she was a kitten born from a stray cat at our last house & the mother cat always used to sleep under a Kalimeris (spelling)plant in my garden, thus the name Kali. We also took in the mother cat (but she recently went to kitty heaven)& the mama cat was equally as pretty & an identical version as Kali.@Dextersmom thanks girlfriend & I can NOT get enough of your new mini square!!
> I did “poke around” w/ 2 of my SA’s from Boutique & NM...neither of them have onebut I’m kind of glad...i will just admire yours from afar....but it definitely could possibly be my new fave of yours
> @Bibi25260 thanks love...tweed & pink are 2 of my favorite chanels...& you!@Firstchanellv28  oh wow, how about that!! Twinsie on our earrings & moms birthdaysYou look lovely, as ALWAYS, for your dinner~hope it was wonderful


Kali is a really pretty name 
Thank you for sharing the story of your beautiful kitties


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> ... I still haven’t gotten a pink card case yet as I’m too busy to get to a Boutique  ... but need to do it before it’s sold out! That should be my “Mantra” too - at least 1 Chanel piece everyday ... everything is beautiful in your pic my dear friend





March786 said:


> Beautiful Kendie
> Another stunning colour
> And happy birthday to your Mom
> I’m sure you had a wonderful time


Thanks Lovies!! Yes, you “ need” a pink cardholder in your life my friend &1 chanel a day is fun!
@March786 thank you/yes we did & we are taking her out again tonight. Need to spoil Mama Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
> Vino with caviar ML before delish food
> View attachment 4004647
> 
> No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...
> View attachment 4004648
> 
> Lobster entree
> View attachment 4004649
> 
> Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click
> View attachment 4004650
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


Girl, you crack me up!!! My DH must be related to yours...he HATES when i take pics in public & the attention thing - don’t get me started!!!You look GORGEOUS....you always do & I love that brooch! BRAVO on the click click click in the ladies room!! Have you been caught yet by any strangers?!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Kali is a really pretty name
> Thank you for sharing the story of your beautiful kitties


 thanks so much sweetest friend....you are always a Love bug


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Lovies!! Yes, you “ need” a pink cardholder in your life my friend &1 chanel a day is fun!
> @March786 thank you/yes we did & we are taking her out again tonight. Need to spoil Mama Kendie


You go girl and spoil mama kendie!!!!


----------



## Vanana

To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
> Vino with caviar ML before delish food
> View attachment 4004647
> 
> No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...
> View attachment 4004648
> 
> Lobster entree
> View attachment 4004649
> 
> Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click
> View attachment 4004650
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


You look FABULOUS my beautiful friend @Jkfashionstyle ! Everything looks so delicious and beautiful!! 
OMG You won’t believe this my dear friend! I went to lunch with my girl friend yesterday AND my DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! AND as always I tool my annual ladies shots as well! lol  yes also click 1 sec for each shots quickly in there before someone comes in LOL and I was just going to post it today. I hope you have a wonderful weekend my friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> My usual Friday night.


Looks so yummy with your cutest square mini ever  Dear my beautiful DM I hope you had a wonderful night with your amazing DH  & hope you two love birds are having lovely weekend as always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

misspink001 said:


> New to me today!!! I have been wanting this watch for so long. I love it!!!!!
> I added a little splash of green to ring in St. Patrick's Day.


I LOVE your new watch @misspink001  looks so gorgeous straps and beautiful, classy yet so edgy at same time 
I have similar face of Chanel watch ( 2016 Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap, purchased in 2016) and I just love these so much


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mini for my Mom’s birthday lunch today...1st of a few outings for dear Mom. So excited my sweet kitty decided to not have an old grouch look on her face when I put Ms Pink Mini next to her!  Happy weekend Lovelies!!


 Oh my  he is the CUTEST and most beautiful kitty I have ever seen!  Seriously, what a handsome and beautiful face he've got!! we're searching a bleeder of ( our favorite Bengal cat's ) for my girl and our pup's mate but I just would love to kidnap yours instead!! lol!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

gigi2014 said:


> Friday with my vintage
> View attachment 4003853


What a lovely vintage lambskin Chanel @gigi2014


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ChloePanda168 said:


> Quick trip out


The best trip Chanel mate ever @ChloePanda168


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Because it needs to be done
> 
> View attachment 4004560


  Too cute!!!Love this pic so much! The best pic ever!


Vanana said:


> New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven
> Addicts
> 
> *cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias
> 
> View attachment 4004571
> View attachment 4004572
> View attachment 4004573
> View attachment 4004574
> View attachment 4004575





Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910



You look so cool and gorgeous!  Nobody could wear beautifully as you @Vanana Seriously, Chanel should hire you as a Chanel model! Your camellia & Rtw collection is TDF!!  I agree with our sweetest friend @Kendie26  You're a Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My trusty M/L caviar silver HW came with me yesterday Friday lunch with my girl friend & night out with my DH 

Dear my lovely friend @Jkfashionstyle  You won’t believe this my friend! DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! LOL  Here is my annuel ladies room quick shot ( I always click quickly 1 sec for each shots too lol 

Thanks for letting me share again & I hope Chanel lovers all have a fabulous weekend ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I wore same M/L caviar & silver HW version yesterday for Friday lunch with my best girl friend & dinner with my DH as well... 


Bonus shots for what I carried yesterday ~ my daily essentials in my M/L flap, exclude my iPhone with battery cover in this pic ( which is bulky and bit heavy ) 



And as always I swiped / polished well with my obsessed Chanel cloth afterwards last night & Here it is all clean again  I thought of you my beautiful friend @Dextersmom 



Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous weekend Dear Chanel lovers all


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Ms Tweed (small 225 reissue) at the hair salon w/ me today....& car admiration w/ the sun shining in
> Dedicated to the fabulous & wonderful @Vanana
> #ForeverGRATEFUL!! Love ya twinsie.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Monique1004

First day out for my blue Coco. Next to me is my tired son from mommy’s power shopping day. I love this bag!


----------



## Vanana

Waiting for kids show to start. Why is it always so loud?!?!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Looks so yummy with your cutest square mini ever  Dear my beautiful DM I hope you had a wonderful night with your amazing DH  & hope you two love birds are having lovely weekend as always


Thank you, my sweet and beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910


You look lovely.  Hope you have a fun family outing.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Monique1004 said:


> First day out for my blue Coco. Next to me is my tired son from mommy’s power shopping day. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4005061



It is a beautiful bag and it suits you well!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I wore same M/L caviar & silver HW version yesterday for Friday lunch with my best girl friend & dinner with my DH as well...
> View attachment 4005018
> 
> Bonus shots for what I carried yesterday ~ my daily essentials in my M/L flap, exclude my iPhone with battery cover in this pic ( which is bulky and bit heavy )
> View attachment 4004999
> 
> 
> And as always I swiped / polished well with my obsessed Chanel cloth afterwards last night & Here it is all clean again  I thought of you my beautiful friend @Dextersmom
> View attachment 4005014
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous weekend Dear Chanel lovers all


You look beautiful, my dear shopgirl4cc and your M/L is beautiful and shiny and so special.   We are crazy ladies with our Chanel cloths, polishing and perfecting our treasures.  Can you believe our other crazy friend @Vanana actually tossed her new polishing cloth in the garbage????? What are we going to do with her, she is so naughty......we will have to think of something.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Omg this is awesome with the ladies room click click click  I’m dying!!!
> 
> That restaurant and dinner looked too good!  You do date night right!!!
> If it’s left to my DH, I would be all dressed up in my chanel jacket, bag and then “where are we going?”  He “how bout smash burger?”
> 
> Foie gras my favorite and that looked perfect!


Lol ya funny smashing burger! Hey smashing burgers at steak house good stuffs too, juicy burgers ya know and order a porterhouse for two! Hint hint to your DH  

Oh yea short pocket of time for bathroom mod shots, click 1, click 2 and click 3 and done.  

Seared foie gras also my fave, so unhealthy but so divine...talking about it made me want son.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you crack me up!!! My DH must be related to yours...he HATES when i take pics in public & the attention thing - don’t get me started!!!You look GORGEOUS....you always do & I love that brooch! BRAVO on the click click click in the ladies room!! Have you been caught yet by any strangers?!!


Thank you Kendie! Rarely I take pics of food dining out, unless corner tables, no patrons around, so opportunity for snapping pic this time 

DH always tell me, cmon, what’s going one? Why pics? At fine establishment, blah blah blah, who ya gonna show pics, blah blah more blah blah... me annoyed  

Luckily snapping selfies not yet caught by strangers at bathrooms, PHEW! Only imagine, if I had, strangers prob think, what’s wrong w/ her “selfies and bag in bathroom, yikes and eeellll”, LOL


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910


Looking casual but fab! Hot mama with those leggings! How was the show?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look FABULOUS my beautiful friend @Jkfashionstyle ! Everything looks so delicious and beautiful!!
> OMG You won’t believe this my dear friend! I went to lunch with my girl friend yesterday AND my DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! AND as always I tool my annual ladies shots as well! lol  yes also click 1 sec for each shots quickly in there before someone comes in LOL and I was just going to post it today. I hope you have a wonderful weekend my friend!!


Great minds think alike! Thank you the sweet compliments as always.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> My trusty M/L caviar silver HW came with me yesterday Friday lunch with my girl friend & night out with my DH
> 
> Dear my lovely friend @Jkfashionstyle  You won’t believe this my friend! DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! LOL  Here is my annuel ladies room quick shot ( I always click quickly 1 sec for each shots too lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again & I hope Chanel lovers all have a fabulous weekend ~
> View attachment 4004987
> 
> View attachment 4004988


Love it! Looking so beautiful always! Picture perfect girl!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> My trusty M/L caviar silver HW came with me yesterday Friday lunch with my girl friend & night out with my DH
> 
> Dear my lovely friend @Jkfashionstyle  You won’t believe this my friend! DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! LOL  Here is my annuel ladies room quick shot ( I always click quickly 1 sec for each shots too lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again & I hope Chanel lovers all have a fabulous weekend ~
> View attachment 4004987
> 
> View attachment 4004988


You look fabulous as always, my sweet friend!!! I adore your perfect flap, love love your dress and necklace!!! I'm sure you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910


Love your special Boy, and those SHOES


----------



## Dextersmom

I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Greetings & kindest Thanks to all of you Chanel Diva’s!! &Thanks for the wishes on my Mom’s birthday
> @Bother Free my kitty’s name is “Kali”...she was a kitten born from a stray cat at our last house & the mother cat always used to sleep under a Kalimeris (spelling)plant in my garden, thus the name Kali. We also took in the mother cat (but she recently went to kitty heaven)& the mama cat was equally as pretty & an identical version as Kali.@Dextersmom thanks girlfriend & I can NOT get enough of your new mini square!!
> I did “poke around” w/ 2 of my SA’s from Boutique & NM...neither of them have onebut I’m kind of glad...i will just admire yours from afar....but it definitely could possibly be my new fave of yours
> @Bibi25260 thanks love...tweed & pink are 2 of my favorite chanels...& you!@Firstchanellv28  oh wow, how about that!! Twinsie on our earrings & moms birthdaysYou look lovely, as ALWAYS, for your dinner~hope it was wonderful


Yeah! So glad to found a twinsie makes life enjoyable! It was enjoyable and she is just happy to celebrate with us & her friends! Thank you for your lovely words! Have a beautiful week!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Because it needs to be done
> 
> View attachment 4004560


It is so legit!  You look really sporting and cool in it! Not many will do it but come on life is meant to be fun!  Thumbs up! P/S: Me too had worn a unicorn once for my baby's birthday!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Wow happy bday to your mom too!!!! So elegant and pretty to accompany her I’m sure she’s pleased and proud


Haha thanks love! ❤️ I hope she is pleased and proud like you and your sweet compliments made my day! Blessed Sunday and wonderful week!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> You look so gorgeous as always!!! Your flap is a classic beauty!!!


Aww you are really nice to me as always!  Thank you I love the classic beige too! Never expect to love it so much coz of its light color but thus far no color transfer #touchwood!  Have a super weekend & beautiful week!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven
> Addicts
> 
> *cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias
> 
> View attachment 4004571
> View attachment 4004572
> View attachment 4004573
> View attachment 4004574
> View attachment 4004575


Love everything! I'm drooling over your camellia collection!  It's just too much of heaven on earth!!! Looking really classy and chic at the same time!


----------



## Law

Monique1004 said:


> First day out for my blue Coco. Next to me is my tired son from mommy’s power shopping day. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4005061



You look so great with your beautiful blue coco Monique


----------



## pinkorchid20

At an exhibition on my day off with my black mini and yesterday evening with my red boy black HW for casual dinner with friends. After first feelings of spring it‘s gotten cold again in Germany with snow and storm


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


Perfect, as always, and you know how much I loooooooooooove your red Chanel 
Huge happy birthday to a fellow March baby, I’m sure you will spoil him lots and lots


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My trusty M/L caviar silver HW came with me yesterday Friday lunch with my girl friend & night out with my DH
> 
> Dear my lovely friend @Jkfashionstyle  You won’t believe this my friend! DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! LOL  Here is my annuel ladies room quick shot ( I always click quickly 1 sec for each shots too lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again & I hope Chanel lovers all have a fabulous weekend ~
> View attachment 4004987
> 
> View attachment 4004988


LOVE LOVE & MORE LOVE!!! Every time i hear or read the word “click” i will now laugh & smile thinking of you & @Jkfashionstyle w/ the ladies room selfies!!  You look gorgeous in that dress w/ your perfect pearls & CF my dearest!! You are an inspiration, always


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> First day out for my blue Coco. Next to me is my tired son from mommy’s power shopping day. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4005061


You & your bag are both incredibly beautiful!! Wow, just WOW!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


 Such an exquisitely beautiful woman you are DM, inside & out. You look magnificent as always! We are twinsies on our ballerinas & I seriously need to wear mine So your DH, Mr. Dextersmom & Mama Kendie both had birthday celebrations last nightyay for them!


----------



## Kendie26

For my moms birthday dinner last night


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> For my moms birthday dinner last night


Wow kendie! That’s just beautiful, love all your pieces, you have such wonderful taste! 
I hope you had a wonderful dinner with your mama


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love everything! I'm drooling over your camellia collection!  It's just too much of heaven on earth!!! Looking really classy and chic at the same time!


Thanks! I’m a sucker for chanel symbols like camellias and lion.  Love that it’s so chanel and no “cc”


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haha thanks love! ❤️ I hope she is pleased and proud like you and your sweet compliments made my day! Blessed Sunday and wonderful week!


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> It is so legit!  You look really sporting and cool in it! Not many will do it but come on life is meant to be fun!  Thumbs up! P/S: Me too had worn a unicorn once for my baby's birthday!


Hmmm ideas forming... I may do a call to action and get something going for future hahaha


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Such an exquisitely beautiful woman you are DM, inside & out. You look magnificent as always! We are twinsies on our ballerinas & I seriously need to wear mine So your DH, Mr. Dextersmom & Mama Kendie both had birthday celebrations last nightyay for them!


My dear, sweet friend Kendie, you are truly one of a kind and too generous and lovely for words.  How amazing that we were both celebrating with our loved one's last night.  My DH's Birthday was actually Thursday, but that was a busy week day so last night was our day to celebrate.  It looks like you had a wonderful time with your Mom, too. 
PS.  Yes, please wear your ballerina's, they are lonely in their box.... and the good news is the more you wear them, the comfier they become. 




March786 said:


> Perfect, as always, and you know how much I loooooooooooove your red Chanel
> Huge happy birthday to a fellow March baby, I’m sure you will spoil him lots and lots


Thank you so much, March786!! You are very kind and I appreciate your sweet comments. 
PS. Happy Birthday to you as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> For my moms birthday dinner last night


What a gorgeous gift with a beautiful flower decoration!!!!  Your wallet with chain looks perfect and ready to celebrate.  I am sure your Mom had a wonderful Birthday and was so happy to spend it with you, her kind and generous daughter.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> My dear, sweet friend Kendie, you are truly one of a kind and too generous and lovely for words.  How amazing that we were both celebrating with our loved one's last night.  My DH's Birthday was actually Thursday, but that was a busy week day so last night was our day to celebrate.  It looks like you had a wonderful time with your Mom, too.
> PS.  Yes, please wear your ballerina's, they are lonely in their box.... and the good news is the more you wear them, the comfier they become.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, March786!! You are very kind and I appreciate your sweet comments.
> PS. Happy Birthday to you as well.



Thankyou sweetest Dextersmom [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Wow kendie! That’s just beautiful, love all your pieces, you have such wonderful taste!
> I hope you had a wonderful dinner with your mama


Kindest thanks to you darling sweet friend & hope your birthday month has be WONDERFUL in every sense...like YOU!!


----------



## Vanana

pinkorchid20 said:


> At an exhibition on my day off with my black mini and yesterday evening with my red boy black HW for casual dinner with friends. After first feelings of spring it‘s gotten cold again in Germany with snow and storm
> 
> View attachment 4005586
> View attachment 4005587


Whoa!!! First of all what a simple but sexy outfit!!!! And I didn’t even know that there was a red boy with black chain! So cool! When was that from? Such a hot bag!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> For my moms birthday dinner last night


Oh wow that is beautifully wrapped and also I see the woc is all dressed up version to celebrate too


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


 You're very lucky to own one of the prettiest CC reds!!! Very beautiful head to toe you are...and I'm sure you both had a wonderful time!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> For my moms birthday dinner last night


Woa... that flower!!! And What a beautiful clutch!!!
Lunch and dinner with mommy for her birthday.... How wonderful, Kendie!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> For my moms birthday dinner last night



So beautiful!


----------



## steffysstyle

Monique1004 said:


> First day out for my blue Coco. Next to me is my tired son from mommy’s power shopping day. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4005061



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## steffysstyle

Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910


Just perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You're very lucky to own one of the prettiest CC reds!!! Very beautiful head to toe you are...and I'm sure you both had a wonderful time!


Thank you so much, my lovely Auvina.


----------



## Monique1004

steffysstyle said:


> Such a beautiful bag!





Kendie26 said:


> You & your bag are both incredibly beautiful!! Wow, just WOW!!





Law said:


> You look so great with your beautiful blue coco Monique





Nancy Wong said:


> It is a beautiful bag and it suits you well!!!



Thank you! I really love this bag. Perfect color for casual day out. Such a gorgeous blue & blue is one of my favorite color. I called my SA as soon as when I saw the pic from TPF. I think I’m becoming Chanel addict. Dangerous...


----------



## ChloePanda168

shopgirl4cc said:


> The best trip Chanel mate ever @ChloePanda168


Definitely agree !!


----------



## misspink001

Vanana said:


> Because it needs to be done
> 
> View attachment 4004560



So funny!!  hope you were cheered up!


----------



## misspink001

Nancy Wong said:


> It is a beautiful bag and it suits you well!!!



Great blue. Gorgeous. [emoji8]


----------



## pinkorchid20

Vanana said:


> Whoa!!! First of all what a simple but sexy outfit!!!! And I didn’t even know that there was a red boy with black chain! So cool! When was that from? Such a hot bag!


Thank you, my dear! The red boy is from 18C (calf). Think it came along with a white version as well, but I never saw the red anywhere else. I originally wanted a So Black but am a sucker for anything red and thus fell in love with the contrast of the black HW against the saturated red.


----------



## Vanana

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you, my dear! The red boy is from 18C (calf). Think it came along with a white version as well, but I never saw the red anywhere else. I originally wanted a So Black but am a sucker for anything red and thus fell in love with the contrast of the black HW against the saturated red.


Wow! 18c? I’m pretty sure I’ve never seen this. Perhaps not avail in US  

When u have time a few close ups of the red? So curious! I’m sure many will die of envy it looks like a really nice deep red!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> You're very lucky to own one of the prettiest CC reds!!! Very beautiful head to toe you are...and I'm sure you both had a wonderful time!





Auvina15 said:


> Woa... that flower!!! And What a beautiful clutch!!!
> Lunch and dinner with mommy for her birthday.... How wonderful, Kendie!!!





steffysstyle said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you to the 3 of you beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
> Vino with caviar ML before delish food
> View attachment 4004647
> 
> No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...
> View attachment 4004648
> 
> Lobster entree
> View attachment 4004649
> 
> Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click
> View attachment 4004650
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


Looking chic and those pics are lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> New camellia earrings in action sort of... my little chanel camellia heaven
> Addicts
> 
> *cheated a little with the white one as it’s not chanel but it’s in the photo as it’s part of that box of camellias
> 
> View attachment 4004571
> View attachment 4004572
> View attachment 4004573
> View attachment 4004574
> View attachment 4004575


These are so cute! And a lovely camelia collection you have!! 


Vanana said:


> To a show with kids, using purple mermaid rainbow
> 
> View attachment 4004911
> View attachment 4004910


Love this casual look!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> My trusty M/L caviar silver HW came with me yesterday Friday lunch with my girl friend & night out with my DH
> 
> Dear my lovely friend @Jkfashionstyle  You won’t believe this my friend! DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! LOL  Here is my annuel ladies room quick shot ( I always click quickly 1 sec for each shots too lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again & I hope Chanel lovers all have a fabulous weekend ~
> View attachment 4004987
> 
> View attachment 4004988


Looking so chic and elegant! Love the dress on you!


shopgirl4cc said:


> I wore same M/L caviar & silver HW version yesterday for Friday lunch with my best girl friend & dinner with my DH as well...
> View attachment 4005018
> 
> Bonus shots for what I carried yesterday ~ my daily essentials in my M/L flap, exclude my iPhone with battery cover in this pic ( which is bulky and bit heavy )
> View attachment 4004999
> 
> 
> And as always I swiped / polished well with my obsessed Chanel cloth afterwards last night & Here it is all clean again  I thought of you my beautiful friend @Dextersmom
> View attachment 4005014
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Have a fabulous weekend Dear Chanel lovers all


Nice pics! And that group pic is lovely as well!!
Hope you had a wonderful weekend!! Have a great week!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


Beautiful red, perfect pop of color on a beautiful lady!


----------



## Bibi25260

pinkorchid20 said:


> At an exhibition on my day off with my black mini and yesterday evening with my red boy black HW for casual dinner with friends. After first feelings of spring it‘s gotten cold again in Germany with snow and storm
> 
> View attachment 4005586
> View attachment 4005587


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> For my moms birthday dinner last night


So Stunning!! 
And gift is beautifully wrapped.


----------



## Luxlynx

View attachment 4006929

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dinner with my Chanel and husband. And it is not a stain on my dress, the light must have throw a shadow or something on it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Bibi25260 said:


> Both are gorgeous!


Thank you, dear Bibi! Appreciate it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red, perfect pop of color on a beautiful lady!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Vanana said:


> Wow! 18c? I’m pretty sure I’ve never seen this. Perhaps not avail in US
> 
> When u have time a few close ups of the red? So curious! I’m sure many will die of envy it looks like a really nice deep red!


The red is tricky to capture, especially with my iPhone camera. It leans slightly warm, maybe with the faintest touch of orange but seems pretty neutral against cool colours and neutrals. I've also attached the product code just in case


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> These are so cute! And a lovely camelia collection you have!!
> 
> Love this casual look!!


Thanks bibi I’m usually casual so it surprised myself that I like chanel so much!


----------



## Vanana

pinkorchid20 said:


> The red is tricky to capture, especially with my iPhone camera. It leans slightly warm, maybe with the faintest touch of orange but seems pretty neutral against cool colours and neutrals. I've also attached the product code just in case
> 
> View attachment 4006975
> View attachment 4006976
> View attachment 4006977
> View attachment 4006978
> View attachment 4006979
> View attachment 4006980
> View attachment 4006981


Wow that is a stunner yes definitely warm and a medium red but chanel colors is all about lighting so I’m sure it changes from medium to deep red depending  thanks so much for the photos! I’ve seen and low about the white with black hardware but definitely first time I’ve seen red with black hardware! That’s a rare one!


----------



## ashin121

pinkorchid20 said:


> At an exhibition on my day off with my black mini and yesterday evening with my red boy black HW for casual dinner with friends. After first feelings of spring it‘s gotten cold again in Germany with snow and storm
> 
> View attachment 4005586
> View attachment 4005587



WOW LOVE the red and BHW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes your outfit look so chic! loveeeee it


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> So Stunning!!
> And gift is beautifully wrapped.


 thank you sweet Bibi...my mom loves her super bright colored flowers like that big orange thing on top of the gift box!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ashin121 said:


> WOW LOVE the red and BHW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes your outfit look so chic! loveeeee it


Thanks so much!!


----------



## XCCX

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed birthday to your mom!!! coincidentally I am celebrating my moms birthday today!!! Heading for dinner soon!



Wow!!! You look fabulous.. simply stunning!


----------



## Vanana

Not my chanel in action but borrowing the photo from the celebrity thread in attempt to make a point here:

So many here talk about not being comfortable with wearing chanel because they dress casually, many threads have been started saying they love bright colors or iridescent color Chanel’s but afraid it’s not age appropriate or not classic, then there are those with gorgeous red chanels or some stunning color but were considering selling it because they are uncomfortable wearing it and it sits in closet.

We all have our comfort level and personal style preferences, nothing wrong with that. However looking at Katie being Katie, wearing well pretty much whatever she felt like (pretty sure a stylist was NOT involved here) I just thought what a freeing thing to see   I’m not a fan of hers or anything nor I personally feel like I like her style, but just do admire her self-confidence and her obviously just using the bag as she see logical and enjoy the beautiful item with her t shirt shorts and sneakers. It’s soooo nice and refreshing to see


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lol ya funny smashing burger! Hey smashing burgers at steak house good stuffs too, juicy burgers ya know and order a porterhouse for two! Hint hint to your DH
> 
> Oh yea short pocket of time for bathroom mod shots, click 1, click 2 and click 3 and done.
> 
> Seared foie gras also my fave, so unhealthy but so divine...talking about it made me want son.


I agree with you sometimes a burger is good but DH needs to take me more often where I can Dress pretty (he doesn’t like to dress up) 

I’m drooling as I think of seared foie gras. So unhealthy but I’m willing to be good on other things to make up for it! Remember many years ago in France..., I made sure every meal included that on my short trip


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Monique1004 said:


> First day out for my blue Coco. Next to me is my tired son from mommy’s power shopping day. I love this bag!
> View attachment 4005061


Beautiful blue coco on beautiful mom @Monique  What an adorable shot with your little boy lays on your lap  Thanks for sharing such cute pic!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


So gorgeous! I hope you guys had a great time! Lots to celebrate


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I was inspired by my friend @shopgirl4cc to bring out this red mini that we are twins on to celebrate my DH's Birthday tonight (with quilted ballet flats).


GORGEOURS You!! my beautiful friend DM  Perfect RED on chic black outfit  ( sorry my delayed post, Belated ) Happy Birthday Dear Mr. DM!!! I hope you twi love birds had a fabulous celebration together  Love


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, my dear shopgirl4cc and your M/L is beautiful and shiny and so special.   We are crazy ladies with our Chanel cloths, polishing and perfecting our treasures.  Can you believe our other crazy friend @Vanana actually tossed her new polishing cloth in the garbage????? What are we going to do with her, she is so naughty......we will have to think of something.


REALLY??Did she say that?? our other crazy friend @Vanana ??  our obsessed cloths???  I did not know that  I know she must have ton of them though  your post made me laugh so sooo much at part "naughty"  I almost clicked my Urban English dictionary to make sure too! lol  Oh ya ya I agree with that she is a naughty Chanel   Anyway I love you both my beautiful Chanel crazy friends ~~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous as always, my sweet friend!!! I adore your perfect flap, love love your dress and necklace!!! I'm sure you had a wonderful time!





Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, my dear shopgirl4cc and your M/L is beautiful and shiny and so special.   We are crazy ladies with our Chanel cloths, polishing and perfecting our treasures.  Can you believe our other crazy friend @Vanana actually tossed her new polishing cloth in the garbage????? What are we going to do with her, she is so naughty......we will have to think of something.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> Jkfashionstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike! Thank you the sweet compliments as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking so beautiful always! Picture perfect girl!
Click to expand...




Kendie26 said:


> LOVE LOVE & MORE LOVE!!! Every time i hear or read the word “click” i will now laugh & smile thinking of you & @Jkfashionstyle w/ the ladies room selfies!!  You look gorgeous in that dress w/ your perfect pearls & CF my dearest!! You are an inspiration, always





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking so chic and elegant! Love the dress on you!
> 
> Nice pics! And that group pic is lovely as well!!
> Hope you had a wonderful weekend!! Have a great week!


Thank you thank you so much for your sweetest words as always dear beautiful ladies all  Hope you all have a wonderful week


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> GORGEOURS You!! my beautiful friend DM  Perfect RED on chic black outfit  ( sorry my delayed post, Belated ) Happy Birthday Dear Mr. DM!!! I hope you twi love birds had a fabulous celebration together  Love


Thank you, my lovely friend. 


Vanana said:


> So gorgeous! I hope you guys had a great time! Lots to celebrate


Thank you so much Vanana.


----------



## Selenet

Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel






Knit Chanel
Dress Chanel
Bag Chanel
Shoes Chanel


----------



## pinkorchid20

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel


Very nice!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Red camera case with two small brooches.
Enjoy your week!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Love this!


----------



## Bibi25260

pinkorchid20 said:


> Love this!


Aww thank you! I have the same issue as you: true color of red is difficult to capture but this comes close...


----------



## dotty8

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel



I love everything, looks like something I would wear too


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846



LOVE [emoji177] your stunningly beautiful camera case[emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!   Usually the ones shown are smaller, but WOW!!!  The larger size in this shade of red is so beautiful!! You look amazing!


----------



## love2learn

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel



“Head to toe Chanel” looks fabulous!!!  Thank you for sharing your gorgeous Chanel pieces!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> LOVE [emoji177] your stunningly beautiful camera case[emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!   Usually the ones shown are smaller, but WOW!!!  The larger size in this shade of red is so beautiful!! You look amazing!


Thank you so much for your sweet compliments!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you! I have the same issue as you: true color of red is difficult to capture but this comes close...


It's a stunning red that you've perfectly picked up with your lovely brooch!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846



I really like to see how you wear two brooches at the same time and always look so great together!


----------



## Kendie26

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel


WOOOHOOOOO! THIS is AMAZING!! You are killing it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


 OMG girl you just stayed me w/ that red camera bag. You KNOW I WANT IT!!!! I die


----------



## Kendie26

Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.


----------



## Luv n bags

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846



Love your color scheme!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Hello my sweet friend @Bibi25260 you look so lovely. I love your reissue camera bag


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.



Always love seeing your drawstring bag!!  Sorry you’re still having to endure winter where you are[emoji22]. Hopefully if your aunt can’t fly out there’s hotel rooms?  Your poor aunt[emoji17].  It’s horrible being stuck in an airport!  Stay warm and hopefully it the last one this winter.


----------



## Bags_4_life

shopgirl4cc said:


> My trusty M/L caviar silver HW came with me yesterday Friday lunch with my girl friend & night out with my DH
> 
> Dear my lovely friend @Jkfashionstyle  You won’t believe this my friend! DH & I went to dinner date last night with EXACT SAME ML ( silver HW this time ) like yours!! LOL  Here is my annuel ladies room quick shot ( I always click quickly 1 sec for each shots too lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again & I hope Chanel lovers all have a fabulous weekend ~
> View attachment 4004987
> 
> View attachment 4004988


Love the “Chanel infinity” in the mirror


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LOVE this bag


----------



## Monique1004

My black beauty came with me to work today.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.


First day of Spring, def feel more like Winter, snow snow go away, CC bags want to come out play, snow snow go away, away...

Hope your aunt gets home safely.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel



 Wow! Looking fabulous!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Looking gorgeous as always, ❤️ the bag Bibi


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

pinkorchid20 said:


> The red is tricky to capture, especially with my iPhone camera. It leans slightly warm, maybe with the faintest touch of orange but seems pretty neutral against cool colours and neutrals. I've also attached the product code just in case
> 
> View attachment 4006975
> View attachment 4006976
> View attachment 4006977
> View attachment 4006978
> View attachment 4006979
> View attachment 4006980
> View attachment 4006981



Stunning!


----------



## riquita

My go to evening/ special event bag is the WOC. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


You are a vision of loveliness.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.


Your bag is stunning, my friend.   I am so sorry to hear about your Aunt.  I hope she has a good book with her.


----------



## Luxlynx

Out shopping, maybe for a new chanel friend.........


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


What a beautiful red, and well-paired with the leopard print and brooches.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel


You look so chic in all Chanel!! @Selenet


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Wow beautiful contrast of Red reissue with Red Broach on Black!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.


Your drawstring bag looks so adorable  Oh I know...I was just thinking of you when started snowing as here is always almost similar weather with your city. Unbelievable schools are off tomorrow again here....  I hope you stay cozy and warm, hopefully no more out of electric power this time!  We leaned hard way how we all humans are weak nowadays without it and cannot do anything anymore Without power, we are true powerless....haha 

PS;  Oh no, too bad! hope your dear aunty is ok now!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 4008373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out shopping, maybe for a new chanel friend.........


 Beautiful puffy Jumbo @Luxlynx Hope you have a fun shopping!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CHLVLOVE said:


> At work... happy Tuesday, everyone!
> View attachment 4008041


Gorgeous Jumbo  What a great way to use your Jumbo for your work @CHLVLOVE  Happy Tuesday to you too!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

yoyotomatoe said:


> LOVE this bag
> 
> View attachment 4008223


Wow your style looks so chic @yoyotomatoe  Beautiful tote!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Monique1004 said:


> My black beauty came with me to work today.
> View attachment 4008245


Your so black chevron Reissue looks so cool and edgy @Monique1004


----------



## shopgirl4cc

riquita said:


> My go to evening/ special event bag is the WOC. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008332


I agree @riquita WOC works so well for the events and your WOC looks so beautiful


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Dinner with my WOC. First time having a Moscow Mule. It was good.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bags_4_life said:


> Love the “Chanel infinity” in the mirror


Thank you my friend! @Bags_4_life


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PuccaNGaru said:


> Dinner with my WOC. First time having a Moscow Mule. It was good.
> View attachment 4008523


Hi @PuccaNGaru Your Reissue WOC if TDF  & Moscow Mule sounds so yummy~


----------



## ManilaMama

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner date nite with DH, seated kitty-corner with view of dinning room (usually preferable table, more romantic, IMO). Early dinner, quiet with soft easy listening music, by the time done dinner, full house.
> Vino with caviar ML before delish food
> View attachment 4004647
> 
> No room on table for bag. In general, DH doesn’t like me snapping pics with bag during dinner (undivided attention, lol). Seared foie gras (heavenly divine, melted in mouth, hm..mm...mm..with each bites) and seafood salad...
> View attachment 4004648
> 
> Lobster entree
> View attachment 4004649
> 
> Before heading out, hit the ladies’ as usual. Again “ladies room alone”   click click click
> View attachment 4004650
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!



I’m showing this to my DH tonight!! I want a dinner date too! Everything looks divine!!! xoxo


----------



## yoyotomatoe

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow your style looks so chic @yoyotomatoe  Beautiful tote!!


Thank you so much shopgirl4cc ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> My black beauty came with me to work today.
> View attachment 4008245


TDF insanely gorgeous...awesome pic of your beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 4008373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out shopping, maybe for a new chanel friend.........


Another AMAZING bag & pic!! Were you a “naughty girl” finding her a “friend?!”


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Always love seeing your drawstring bag!!  Sorry you’re still having to endure winter where you are[emoji22]. Hopefully if your aunt can’t fly out there’s hotel rooms?  Your poor aunt[emoji17].  It’s horrible being stuck in an airport!  Stay warm and hopefully it the last one this winter.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> First day of Spring, def feel more like Winter, snow snow go away, CC bags want to come out play, snow snow go away, away...
> 
> Hope your aunt gets home safely.





Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is stunning, my friend.   I am so sorry to hear about your Aunt.  I hope she has a good book with her.


Kindest thanks sweetest Chanel lovers!! Thanks for the weather well wishes love2learn & DM...we need it!! Praying this is our LAST time for horrific weather....&good luck to you @Jkfashionstyle & everyone else w/ this storm


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your drawstring bag looks so adorable  Oh I know...I was just thinking of you when started snowing as here is always almost similar weather with your city. Unbelievable schools are off tomorrow again here....  I hope you stay cozy and warm, hopefully no more out of electric power this time!  We leaned hard way how we all humans are weak nowadays without it and cannot do anything anymore Without power, we are true powerless....haha
> 
> PS;  Oh no, too bad! hope your dear aunty is ok now!!!


Thanks so much darling....thinking of you as well as our weather is very similar. Thanks for the laugh on the powerless part!! Maybe I’ll just sit around & pull out my chanels & buff them w/ their buffing cloth all day w/ thoughts of you & @Dextersmom ....i could also take them out to my car & buff them there like the 2 of you finest chanel queens do!!


----------



## Bibi25260

pinkorchid20 said:


> It's a stunning red that you've perfectly picked up with your lovely brooch!


Thanks again!


Nancy Wong said:


> I really like to see how you wear two brooches at the same time and always look so great together!


Aww thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> OMG girl you just stayed me w/ that red camera bag. You KNOW I WANT IT!!!! I die


 Yes! Please don't die!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.


Love your drawstring also and wouldn't mind borrowing this one too! And love the knit cardi!
And is your dear aunt still stuck?


----------



## Bibi25260

tigertrixie said:


> Love your color scheme!





fally said:


> Hello my sweet friend @Bibi25260 you look so lovely. I love your reissue camera bag





Dextersmom said:


> You are a vision of loveliness.


Thank you so much dear ladies for your compliments!!


----------



## Bibi25260

yoyotomatoe said:


> LOVE this bag
> 
> View attachment 4008223


Love your whole outfit with bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Monique1004 said:


> My black beauty came with me to work today.
> View attachment 4008245


Indeed a beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking gorgeous as always, ❤️ the bag Bibi


Aww thank you, you're super kind!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> My go to evening/ special event bag is the WOC. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008332


Love this one!


----------



## Bibi25260

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What a beautiful red, and well-paired with the leopard print and brooches.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow beautiful contrast of Red reissue with Red Broach on Black!!!


Thank you so much lovely ladies for your sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

PuccaNGaru said:


> Dinner with my WOC. First time having a Moscow Mule. It was good.
> View attachment 4008523


So cute and that turnlock is beautiful!


----------



## riquita

shopgirl4cc said:


> I agree @riquita WOC works so well for the events and your WOC looks so beautiful [emoji813]


Thank you shopgirl4cc!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes! Please don't die!!
> 
> Love your drawstring also and wouldn't mind borrowing this one too! And love the knit cardi!
> And is your dear aunt still stuck?


You can borrow anything my sweets & thanks for asking -yes, my aunt finally arrived home


----------



## Luxlynx

A quick shot at the mall and then home to rest in their comfy chair.


----------



## XCCX

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846



Amazing outfit!!!


----------



## verychic555

Wanted this baby for a long time. Finally was able to add her to my handbag family. Introducing the queen of my collection...Chanel M/L in caviar leather.


----------



## XCCX

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 4009339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted this baby for a long time. Finally was able to add her to my handbag family. Introducing the queen of my collection...Chanel M/L in caviar leather.



Probably the queen of all handbags ever  congrats!


----------



## ScottyGal

Boy and I enjoying a caramel macchiato [emoji477]


----------



## Bibi25260

XCCX said:


> Amazing outfit!!!


Thank you!


----------



## OCMomof3

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 4009339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted this baby for a long time. Finally was able to add her to my handbag family. Introducing the queen of my collection...Chanel M/L in caviar leather.


My next bag!  Stunning!


----------



## Kapusiini

Breakfast at 12:00 after super fun night with friends and a bottle of polish vodka.


----------



## cheeseny

Took her out today...


----------



## Vanana

Selenet said:


> Today I decided to try "head to toe" in Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4007770
> 
> View attachment 4007771
> 
> 
> Knit Chanel
> Dress Chanel
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes Chanel


Love your dress and head to toe prettiness!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Omg that camera bag!?!?!?!


----------



## Vanana

Kapusiini said:


> Breakfast at 12:00 after super fun night with friends and a bottle of polish vodka.
> 
> View attachment 4010494


Hahaha hang over breakfast, uh I mean breakfast after super fun night (whatever) is the BEST!!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

cheeseny said:


> View attachment 4010944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her out today...


Stunning boy!


----------



## JLbb

While waiting for manicurist open her shop


----------



## presvy

Mini Charcoal


----------



## verychic555

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4011164
> 
> 
> While waiting for manicurist open her shop


Beautiful. Is the color black or dark burgundy?


----------



## cheeseny

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Stunning boy!


Thank u ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4011164
> 
> 
> While waiting for manicurist open her shop


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Tt117

Getting work done at Starbucks with the maxi


----------



## JLbb

verychic555 said:


> Beautiful. Is the color black or dark burgundy?



Burgundy


----------



## Bibi25260

cheeseny said:


> View attachment 4010944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her out today...


Beautiful red!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Omg that camera bag!?!?!?!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4011164
> 
> 
> While waiting for manicurist open her shop


Such a stunning bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

presvy said:


> View attachment 4011234
> 
> Mini Charcoal


Gorgeous just as your ring and flats!


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4011164
> 
> 
> While waiting for manicurist open her shop


TDF SENSATIONAL!!!


----------



## Vanana

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4011164
> 
> 
> While waiting for manicurist open her shop


So cute!!!!


----------



## Vanana

presvy said:


> View attachment 4011234
> 
> Mini Charcoal


Gorgeous but I also really really like your ring!!  It’s so difficult to find an “everyday” chanel ring!!


----------



## EmilyM111

The boys are out...


----------



## Kendie26

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4011295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting work done at Starbucks with the maxi


Your Maxi is a real head turner...a true vision of loveliness!


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> The boys are out...


YUM YUM YUMMY to everything inclusding your BOY obviously! What a great pic!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> YUM YUM YUMMY to everything inclusding your BOY obviously! What a great pic!!


Thank you


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Yay! Spring is in the air  Caviar ML


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Yay! Spring is in the air  Caviar ML
> View attachment 4012142


Happy Friday to you, Jkfashionstyle.  You look beautiful.


----------



## balen.girl

Time for Disney on ice with my girls.. [emoji178]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

XCCX said:


> Wow!!! You look fabulous.. simply stunning!


Aww! Thank you for your kind words! Blessed weekends!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Do I look like a Summer Spring babe or pls forgive me if I look really silly!  I’m just playing around waiting for my baby to wakes up so I could have brunch! Oh so hungry!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Looooooooooooove this look bibi, you always look fabulous! I love the pop of red 
My eye keeps being drawn to your beautiful watch, please share pictures (I’m on the hunt for a new one )


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Drawstring bag for quick errands to prepare for the 4th nor’easter in 3 weeks   Good luck to all those in the path of this storm ! My poor Aunt is now stuck at the airport & they’re telling her she likely won’t get out due to weather.


Beautiful chanel Kendie 
Really hope your aunt gets home safely


----------



## March786

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Do I look like a Summer Spring babe or pls forgive me if I look really silly!  I’m just playing around waiting for my baby to wakes up so I could have brunch! Oh so hungry!


Lol you look fabulous my dear and yes a breath of fresh spring air 
Love all your chanel pieces


----------



## ashin121

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Yay! Spring is in the air  Caviar ML [emoji813]
> View attachment 4012142


Yay!!!! Looks perfect!!!!!


----------



## ashin121

nikka007 said:


> The boys are out...


Looks soooooo gorgeous!!!! What a perfect dinner date!


----------



## ashin121

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4011295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting work done at Starbucks with the maxi [emoji2]


The maxi looks beautiful!! The caviar and quilts are prefect! [emoji7]


----------



## ashin121

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4011164
> 
> 
> While waiting for manicurist open her shop


What color is she?!!!!! I love everything about this! Color Combo, size , Chevron!


----------



## EmilyM111

ashin121 said:


> Looks soooooo gorgeous!!!! What a perfect dinner date!


Thank you


----------



## ashin121

cheeseny said:


> View attachment 4010944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her out today...


Wowoowowow perfect red!! What year?!


----------



## ashin121

Kapusiini said:


> Breakfast at 12:00 after super fun night with friends and a bottle of polish vodka. [emoji3][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4010494


What a fun and memorable picture! Love everything about this photo! I want all of it! Haha I'm preggers so bag, mc Donald's everything looks amazing- some vodka sounds good too.. but will have to wait on that. [emoji7]


----------



## ashin121

_Lee said:


> Boy and I enjoying a caramel macchiato [emoji477]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010143


Your picture is like a sneak preview! I want to see more of your boy! [emoji31] [emoji1]  so pretty!


----------



## ashin121

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 4009339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted this baby for a long time. Finally was able to add her to my handbag family. Introducing the queen of my collection...Chanel M/L in caviar leather.


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's perfect !


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Yay! Spring is in the air  Caviar ML
> View attachment 4012142


You look gorgeous, love the dress and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Do I look like a Summer Spring babe or pls forgive me if I look really silly!  I’m just playing around waiting for my baby to wakes up so I could have brunch! Oh so hungry!


Yes a true Spring Summer princess!! Love your bag and shoes perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Looooooooooooove this look bibi, you always look fabulous! I love the pop of red
> My eye keeps being drawn to your beautiful watch, please share pictures (I’m on the hunt for a new one )


Aww thank you for the sweet words as always!!  
pm'ed you


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Yay! Spring is in the air  Caviar ML
> View attachment 4012142


You always “bring it” beautifully in all of your glorious mods!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Do I look like a Summer Spring babe or pls forgive me if I look really silly!  I’m just playing around waiting for my baby to wakes up so I could have brunch! Oh so hungry!


Soft colored beautiful neutrals always makes me smile & love seeing all your pretty camellias near your décolletage


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Beautiful chanel Kendie
> Really hope your aunt gets home safely


Sweetest Thanks to you beautiful March....yes, my Aunt made finally  it home.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Started my two weeks trip to Europe!


----------



## ashin121

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4012585
> 
> Started my two weeks trip to Europe!


Have fun!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see what you buy there! [emoji23] the reissue is the perfect bag for Europe!


----------



## Dextersmom

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4012585
> 
> Started my two weeks trip to Europe!


Yummy looking Reissue and breakfast.  Wishing you safe and happy travels.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Dextersmom said:


> Yummy looking Reissue and breakfast.  Wishing you safe and happy travels.



Thanks a lot! In Istanbul now and it is wet and cold so I am not wearing my Chanel jacket and not using my bag


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4012585
> 
> Started my two weeks trip to Europe!


Perfect travel companion.  enjoy the amazing sites and shopping is of course inevitable


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


You look stunning @Dextersmom, such a beautiful color mini my friend.  Great way to welcome Spring 2018


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday to you, Jkfashionstyle.  You look beautiful.





ashin121 said:


> Yay!!!! Looks perfect!!!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous, love the dress and bag!





Kendie26 said:


> You always “bring it” beautifully in all of your glorious mods!!!



Thank you my lovely friends for the sweet compliments  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


 Beautiful as always DM, love your new pink mini


----------



## Nancy Wong

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.



Hot!


----------



## Dextersmom

Nancy Wong said:


> Hot!


You are kind. 


fally said:


> You look stunning @Dextersmom, such a beautiful color mini my friend.  Great way to welcome Spring 2018


Thank you, my lovely friend. 



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful as always DM, love your new pink mini


Thank you so much, sweet Jkfashionstyle.


----------



## cheeseny

ashin121 said:


> Wowoowowow perfect red!! What year?!


Thank u! It’s from 14B


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


All is oh so pretty!  Love the pink mini.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


Wow you certainly look like spring to me 
Love the colours in your wardrobe and how you style your clothes


----------



## Tuned83

action shot of all black boy in Italy,


----------



## fally

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4013065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shot of all black boy in Italy,


You look stunning such a lovely family pic @Tuned83, and I am loving your little's one's feet, it brings back memories of my almost 11 year old's feet.


----------



## ashin121

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4013065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shot of all black boy in Italy,


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! So stunning!  And those little feet are adorable too!


----------



## pbdb

A Taste of HK food event at Central Harbourfront


----------



## Chanel923

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4013065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shot of all black boy in Italy,


Love this bad boy!


----------



## Chanel923

Ms. 16A or B light gold Mini on her way to a dinner reception.



And she’s ready to party.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Woc. And mini


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Wow you certainly look like spring to me
> Love the colours in your wardrobe and how you style your clothes


Thank you so much, March786. 


Chanel923 said:


> All is oh so pretty!  Love the pink mini.


Thank you Chanel923.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 16A or B light gold Mini on her way to a dinner reception.
> 
> View attachment 4013217
> 
> And she’s ready to party.
> View attachment 4013218


Oh, I really love this gold mini of yours.


----------



## Tykhe

In Macau with the Gabrielle!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I really love this gold mini of yours.


Thanks you DM.  She is the cousin to your bronze mini.  Love your bronze as well.


----------



## Chanel923

Here are some CJ to go with the gold mini.


----------



## Tykhe

Finally got around to using this beauty.


----------



## Chanel923

Tykhe said:


> Finally got around to using this beauty.


Awesome view.  Summer is definitely here in this photo.  What a happy boy.


----------



## fifaii

Taking the boy out on Sunday


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Here are some CJ to go with the gold mini.
> 
> View attachment 4013361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013360


You look so pretty!!  That necklace and those earrings look perfect on you!


----------



## luvlux64

Been busy these last few weeks. Finally got some time off with the family. Here’s my CWC  out to a japanese & thai restaurant ... Have a great Sunday, guys


----------



## ailoveresale

18C jacket with DVF dress, Jimmy Choo heels, and my black jumbo [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ailoveresale said:


> 18C jacket with DVF dress, Jimmy Choo heels, and my black jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4013701


So pretty & glam! LOVE this entire look, especially that jacketBut your jumbo is equally as stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Here are some CJ to go with the gold mini.
> 
> View attachment 4013361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013360


Beautiful everything!! Adore the mini & I can never see enough of this seasons camellia jewelry!! LuckY you!


----------



## Tuned83

fally said:


> You look stunning such a lovely family pic @Tuned83, and I am loving your little's one's feet, it brings back memories of my almost 11 year old's feet.


Awww thank you @fally for the kind comment. Feels like yesterday when she arrived, now she’s nearly 14 months! I’m sure you feel the same about your LO  Xx


----------



## Tuned83

ashin121 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! So stunning!  And those little feet are adorable too!


Thanks you so much @ashin121 shes lovely but like all children has her moments Xx


----------



## Tuned83

Chanel923 said:


> Love this bad boy!


This bad boy is one of my favs. Thank you Xx


----------



## fally

Tuned83 said:


> Awww thank you @fally for the kind comment. Feels like yesterday when she arrived, now she’s nearly 14 months! I’m sure you feel the same about your LO  Xx


Oh yes dearest @Tuned83. She uses them to run away from me after she learned how to walk, . Now that she's in 5th grade about to enter middle school I tend to stare at all the babies on the street like a crazy New Yorker


----------



## ashin121

Tuned83 said:


> Thanks you so much @ashin121 shes lovely but like all children has her moments Xx


Oh I totally get it! I think I remember from a past post that our kids are similar in age  gotta enjoy our time with them when they are small no matter how tiring it is!


----------



## ashin121

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 16A or B light gold Mini on her way to a dinner reception.
> 
> View attachment 4013217
> 
> And she’s ready to party.
> View attachment 4013218


Wow the color is beautiful! Perfect for a dinner reception! Now I want a light gold.


----------



## ashin121

spoiledjojoy said:


> View attachment 4013221
> 
> Woc. And mini


Love! Chanel friends are always fun to go shopping with


----------



## ashin121

Chanel923 said:


> Here are some CJ to go with the gold mini.
> 
> View attachment 4013361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013360


Perfect outfit. Love the necklace!!!


----------



## ashin121

Tykhe said:


> Finally got around to using this beauty.


This should be an ad! Picture perfect! I'm hearing "somewhere under the rainbow playing " too.


----------



## ashin121

fifaii said:


> Taking the boy out on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013601


So springy!!!! Brings some light to this cold Midwest weather for me! Thank you!


----------



## FunBagz

My day with friends shopping..


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


Omg so overloaded I can’t tell you what I love more but both the pink bag and the kimono are so amazing!!!!


----------



## Vanana

pbdb said:


> A Taste of HK food event at Central Harbourfront


You look fabulous!


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 16A or B light gold Mini on her way to a dinner reception.
> 
> View attachment 4013217
> 
> And she’s ready to party.
> View attachment 4013218


Ah I clearly remember this gem! It’s gorgeous and definitely one of the prettiest Metallica I’ve seen and so durable in caviar. Perfect champagne gold


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> 18C jacket with DVF dress, Jimmy Choo heels, and my black jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4013701


So pretty and love how the jacket looks on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Omg so overloaded I can’t tell you what I love more but both the pink bag and the kimono are so amazing!!!!


You are sweet, Vanana.  Thank you, my friend.  I am eager and excited for the day you decide to showcase and model your fabulous new lucky charms beauty.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty!!  That necklace and those earrings look perfect on you!





Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful everything!! Adore the mini & I can never see enough of this seasons camellia jewelry!! LuckY you!





ashin121 said:


> Wow the color is beautiful! Perfect for a dinner reception! Now I want a light gold.





ashin121 said:


> Perfect outfit. Love the necklace!!!





Vanana said:


> Ah I clearly remember this gem! It’s gorgeous and definitely one of the prettiest Metallica I’ve seen and so durable in caviar. Perfect champagne gold


Thank you all for the lovely comments.  This mini is one of my favorite, next to Kendie’s Ms pinky and rose gold.  Had the hardest time finding the matching ballerina to this light gold mini cuz ballerina was listed as silver.  I guess the handbag (right hand) and shoe department (left hand) didn’t talk to each other before deciding on a name for this color.


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments.  This mini is one of my favorite, next to Kendie’s Ms pinky and rose gold.  Had the hardest time finding the matching ballerina to this light gold mini cuz ballerina was listed as silver.  I guess the handbag (right hand) and shoe department (left hand) didn’t talk to each other before deciding on a name for this color.


Hehe do you mean my pinkie and rose gold shown in the front below?  althoufgh Kendie also has a pinkie too (we do act like we shop each others closet sometimes don’t we?)  
I was thinking same that if I had gotten that caviar gold it would fit nicely with my other iridescent/metallics in the collection too!  Your gold mini, the bronze one same season, and the peacock green iridescent metallic a few seasons ago were most tempting


----------



## Dextersmom

Already posted this in my reveal thread, but thought I would post a shot here too.  Today with my new flower power brooch and my new caviar medium CF.  Happy Sunday, Chanel friends.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️


----------



## ailoveresale

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty & glam! LOVE this entire look, especially that jacketBut your jumbo is equally as stunning!



Thank you so much @Kendie26! [emoji5]



Vanana said:


> So pretty and love how the jacket looks on you!



Thank you my dear! [emoji5]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Already posted this in my reveal thread, but thought I would post a shot here too.  Today with my new flower power brooch and my new caviar medium CF.  Happy Sunday, Chanel friends. [emoji813]


Love the understated elegance of this brooch! [emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179


Makes me want somethink pink! [emoji9]


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4012585
> 
> Started my two weeks trip to Europe!


What a good start! Yummy snacks and a beautiful bag!
Enjoy Europe!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new 18S pink caviar mini.  I think this bag matches half of my wardrobe. It doesn't quite feel like Spring today, but I am pretending.


Nothing wrong with pretending, it will get you in the Spring mood as you already look so ready for Spring entire outfit with perfect matching bag!! Love the touch of gold!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Ms. 16A or B light gold Mini on her way to a dinner reception.
> 
> View attachment 4013217
> 
> And she’s ready to party.
> View attachment 4013218


Love it!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Here are some CJ to go with the gold mini.
> 
> View attachment 4013361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013360


Gorgeous CJ! Looking stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

ailoveresale said:


> 18C jacket with DVF dress, Jimmy Choo heels, and my black jumbo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4013701


"Simple" outfit but so elegant, chic and timeless!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Already posted this in my reveal thread, but thought I would post a shot here too.  Today with my new flower power brooch and my new caviar medium CF.  Happy Sunday, Chanel friends.


Looking fabulous! Love the brooch and bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179


 picture!!
Everything looks so yummy! I miss Laduree.


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Running errands with my red mini


----------



## carmen56

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179



I love this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4014424
> 
> Running errands with my red mini


   what more to say?!! That mini is insanely AWESOME!! Drooling & dying


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179


Whoa, pink love & sensory overload in best sense!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hehe do you mean my pinkie and rose gold shown in the front below?  althoufgh Kendie also has a pinkie too (we do act like we shop each others closet sometimes don’t we?)
> I was thinking same that if I had gotten that caviar gold it would fit nicely with my other iridescent/metallics in the collection too!  Your gold mini, the bronze one same season, and the peacock green iridescent metallic a few seasons ago were most tempting
> View attachment 4014139


Hahaha  i laughed when reading dear chanel123 comment before now reading yours. Hey, I’d way rather shop your closet than mine my dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Already posted this in my reveal thread, but thought I would post a shot here too.  Today with my new flower power brooch and my new caviar medium CF.  Happy Sunday, Chanel friends.


Oh I have to check your amazing thread update but major Congrats sweetest DM....so in love w/ this brooch! Totally suits you perfectly. Camellia love forever!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh I have to check your amazing thread update but major Congrats sweetest DM....so in love w/ this brooch! Totally suits you perfectly. Camellia love forever!





rx4dsoul said:


> Love the understated elegance of this brooch! [emoji7]





Bibi25260 said:


> Nothing wrong with pretending, it will get you in the Spring mood as you already look so ready for Spring entire outfit with perfect matching bag!! Love the touch of gold!





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous! Love the brooch and bag!!


Thank you for the love, my friends.


----------



## Tuned83

fally said:


> Oh yes dearest @Tuned83. She uses them to run away from me after she learned how to walk, . Now that she's in 5th grade about to enter middle school I tend to stare at all the babies on the street like a crazy New Yorker


You seem like a lovely New Yorker hehe! Don’t come across loopy at all Xx


----------



## deb68nc

Anyone on the fence about a small cf it’s such a great size for everyday. It’s my favorite bag !!


----------



## KM7029

Out with this beauty last weekend!


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Hehe do you mean my pinkie and rose gold shown in the front below?  althoufgh Kendie also has a pinkie too (we do act like we shop each others closet sometimes don’t we?)
> I was thinking same that if I had gotten that caviar gold it would fit nicely with my other iridescent/metallics in the collection too!  Your gold mini, the bronze one same season, and the peacock green iridescent metallic a few seasons ago were most tempting
> View attachment 4014139


Yes, it does seem we all shop in each other’s closet here.  This is metallic heaven.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Already posted this in my reveal thread, but thought I would post a shot here too.  Today with my new flower power brooch and my new caviar medium CF.  Happy Sunday, Chanel friends.


Perfect pairing.  Love the so called understate look of this brooch ( dress down look with a kick).


----------



## Chanel923

KM7029 said:


> Out with this beauty last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014615


Beautiful shot of bag.  I really need to upgrade my phone so I can take better photos of my bags.


----------



## luvlux64

Finally got a day off & off to Toronto Chanel Flagship!  ... Ms @Kendie26 , girlfriend, I got my next “holy grail “ that made my heart sing!  Will reveal at March thread as soon as I get home  ... heart is pounding, will be in ban island for the rest of the year


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous CJ! Looking stunning!


Thank you B.B.  You have inspires us all to use our brooches and CJ’s.


----------



## Chanel923

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4014424
> 
> Running errands with my red mini


Beautiful red hot chica. Love 17B


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Finally got a day off & off to Toronto Chanel Flagship!  ... Ms @Kendie26 , girlfriend, I got my next “holy grail “ that made my heart sing!  Will reveal at March thread as soon as I get home  ... heart is pounding, will be in ban island for the rest of the year
> View attachment 4014655


Oh girl, no you didn’t?!!! Ahhhh, that was fast!! Dying to see her And you my pretty are lights-out GORGEOUS!! Looking super duper chic & classy sexy


----------



## Kendie26

KM7029 said:


> Out with this beauty last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014615


Kissing my screen....total amazement over your magnificent red babe!!


----------



## cmd28

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4014563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on the fence about a small cf it’s such a great size for everyday. It’s my favorite bag !!



Gorgeous! That’s a small classic flap?? Is the single strap length longer than the medium classic flap? It looks perfect on you! I’m kinda jealous!!! I have a medium classic flap and I can wear it crossbody on my 5’4 petite frame, but it’s a bit constricting since it sits so high.


----------



## cmd28

Out shopping with my new iridescent dark blue rectangular mini with LGHW


----------



## deb68nc

cmd28 said:


> Gorgeous! That’s a small classic flap?? Is the single strap length longer than the medium classic flap? It looks perfect on you! I’m kinda jealous!!! I have a medium classic flap and I can wear it crossbody on my 5’4 petite frame, but it’s a bit constricting since it sits so high.


Hi! The strap length is the same as the medium classic flap. I had the chain lengthened to 21 inches by leather surgeons. Its My everyday bag i love it i can’t wear anything else it’s hard to wear the medium it’s awkward on the shoulder now..


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, no you didn’t?!!! Ahhhh, that was fast!! Dying to see her And you my pretty are lights-out GORGEOUS!! Looking super duper chic & classy sexy


Thanks  ... can’t keep myself from doing this beautiful Chanel restroom selfie ! See you in March thread  ... you’ll be surprised coz it wasn’t on my radar


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179


This is a beautiful picture!! It's way too pretty to even eat any.


----------



## Jill N




----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Perfect pairing.  Love the so called understate look of this brooch ( dress down look with a kick).


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

cmd28 said:


> Out shopping with my new iridescent dark blue rectangular mini with LGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014767


Your new mini is fabulous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy.


----------



## malzahnart

cmd28 said:


> Out shopping with my new iridescent dark blue rectangular mini with LGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014767


We are bag twins....I LOVE mine....


----------



## Nadiazhang

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179


Just wow!!! Colors are so perfect! Only somebody with the really good taste can take this picture!


----------



## pbdb

Anybody have the Waist (fanny pack) bag?
Would love to see in action!


----------



## Vanana

Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now


----------



## riquita

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this one!


Thank you Bibi25260!


----------



## ashin121

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243


Rock those purses! You deserve them!!! Working in style -- as long as you have your chanel right?!


----------



## ashin121

Jill N said:


> View attachment 4014840


Love everything about this picture! Looks so edgy! The pants, woc, military green!


----------



## ashin121

cmd28 said:


> Out shopping with my new iridescent dark blue rectangular mini with LGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014767


This is the first dark Navy blue I've ever liked!!! Wow!!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## ashin121

luvlux64 said:


> Finally got a day off & off to Toronto Chanel Flagship! [emoji813] ... Ms @Kendie26 , girlfriend, I got my next “holy grail “ that made my heart sing!  Will reveal at March thread as soon as I get home  ... heart is pounding, will be in ban island for the rest of the year [emoji38]
> View attachment 4014655


Love love!!! You look like you're on a mission in style!  Can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## ashin121

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4014563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on the fence about a small cf it’s such a great size for everyday. It’s my favorite bag !!


Great length and size on you!!


----------



## ashin121

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4014424
> 
> Running errands with my red mini


Perfect red!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ashin121

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179


Wow!!!!!!!!! This is magazine front cover worthy!!! Beautiful


----------



## ashin121

Dextersmom said:


> Already posted this in my reveal thread, but thought I would post a shot here too.  Today with my new flower power brooch and my new caviar medium CF.  Happy Sunday, Chanel friends. [emoji813]


Love your whole outfit including your Gucci Princeton loafer mules [emoji7]


----------



## ashin121

FunBagz said:


> My day with friends shopping..
> View attachment 4013992


She's the star of the group [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243


Eek...i hope you are still asleep right now my dearest!! You are quite the SuperWoman burning the candle at all ends. Love your total look/mod& so happy to see you rocking your glorious Jumbos lately!


----------



## Kendie26

Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


----------



## Luv n bags

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243



Cute outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4014563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on the fence about a small cf it’s such a great size for everyday. It’s my favorite bag !!


Perfectly classic yet modern from tip to toe to bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wrong post sorry ladies.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


So black WOC is so so sleek.  Love the brooch and earrings together.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Nice shot of the Trendy.  This lamb looks so yummy.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243


Omg work until 12AM?  Must be that beautiful Jumbo that is distracting you while you work (just kidding).  Hehe, keep it up, fall RTW is calling you. Love your style.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Nice shot of the Trendy.  This lamb looks so yummy.


Thank you. 


ashin121 said:


> Love your whole outfit including your Gucci Princeton loafer mules [emoji7]


Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


Very pretty and feminine look, my friend.


----------



## March786

MademoiselleXO said:


> Laduree date [emoji182][emoji179][emoji254][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 4014179



This is just the perfect picture treat! My heart [emoji176] is singing! Everything looks stunning and soooooooooooo pretty [emoji7]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Hehe do you mean my pinkie and rose gold shown in the front below?  althoufgh Kendie also has a pinkie too (we do act like we shop each others closet sometimes don’t we?)
> I was thinking same that if I had gotten that caviar gold it would fit nicely with my other iridescent/metallics in the collection too!  Your gold mini, the bronze one same season, and the peacock green iridescent metallic a few seasons ago were most tempting
> View attachment 4014139



Looooooove all your iridescent/metallics chanel bags, such a beautiful collection [emoji173]️


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings



Beautiful outfit and stunning accessories kendie [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## cheeseny

Love the red + black combo lately...❤️


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Looooooove all your iridescent/metallics chanel bags, such a beautiful collection [emoji173]️


Thanks!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


Ooh that sounds so fun I hope it was s great time! You look pretty and party ready


----------



## Vanana

ashin121 said:


> Rock those purses! You deserve them!!! Working in style -- as long as you have your chanel right?!


Well it makes it very slightly more tolerable


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Eek...i hope you are still asleep right now my dearest!! You are quite the SuperWoman burning the candle at all ends. Love your total look/mod& so happy to see you rocking your glorious Jumbos lately!


He he no such luck! Up and about by 5:30am.  This job ages me fast that my chanel bags are going to look like babies in comparison. You are right! With the bad weather and just a bit more space needed for some paperwork I’ve been using jumbo so much more than usual!


----------



## Luxlynx

To bad it was a bit dark and blurry. My little Chanel was having a party at a  400 years old mansion.


----------



## XCCX

cheeseny said:


> Love the red + black combo lately...[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4015612



Fabulous combo! Shoe twin!


----------



## XCCX

Jill N said:


> View attachment 4014840



I love everything in this photo!


----------



## luvlux64

ashin121 said:


> Love love!!! You look like you're on a mission in style!  Can't wait to see your reveal


Thanks sweetie   ... I posted on Chanel March purchase thread  .. We only have 1 Chanel store in downtown Toronto & a couple of (department store) boutiques. Got to the Flagship store, valet parked, asked my SA to direct me to the washroom & requested for a drink even before I started buying - I was parched   ! I thought, I need to be comfortable if I wanna concentrate with my chanel shopping    ... I was on a mission alright  hahaha


----------



## More bags

sxca said:


> My first Chanel and 30th birthday (a month early  ) gift from my DH. I always thought I would get a Medium Lambskin Double Flap GHW as my first, but I’ve decided that the durability of Caviar is more of what I want right now. When I saw this vintage piece, I was really intrigued by the design. It’s something different from the quilted pattern, yet still classic in my opinion. The kicker for me is that it is also from the era that Chanel still did 24K plating on the hardware. Here she is out and about today! I’m in love  Thank you for letting me share!


Gorgeous bag, it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## More bags

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my favorite 225 RHW for running errands today, grab & go easy purse
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~
> View attachment 3981259
> 
> View attachment 3981260


Gorgeous combination, I love your bag!


----------



## love2learn

cmd28 said:


> Out shopping with my new iridescent dark blue rectangular mini with LGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014767


This shade of blue is so beautiful!!!  Love it!!


----------



## More bags

Katzilla said:


> Having fun with this tweet hobo tote and washed denim ballet flat.
> View attachment 3981712


Beautiful bag, I like the brooches you attached.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Oh how I love  your Trendy.  Love your cute bracelets too


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243


Looking gorgeous as usual!!  Your jumbo looks so perfect with your outfit.  It sounds like you're working your Chanel loving tail off  Hopefully you got some peaceful sleep?  Hope your week gets better and are able to feel energized by the weekend


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch outing w/ my ML CF & my dear Mom yesterday. This is THE chanel that I baby the most, by far, since she’s lambskin...but I’m trying to get it over it so I forced myself to whip her out


Great pic Kendie! Love the outfit and especially the bag


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


Hope your dinner was fun and delicious!!  You look perfectly put together dear friendLove that blue sweater


----------



## love2learn

cheeseny said:


> Love the red + black combo lately...❤️
> View attachment 4015612


That is one gorgeous Boy!!  Such a beautiful red


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual!!  Your jumbo looks so perfect with your outfit.  It sounds like you're working your Chanel loving tail off  Hopefully you got some peaceful sleep?  Hope your week gets better and are able to feel energized by the weekend


Thanks! You guys are so sweet and yes I think my job/company/bosses’ evil plans to slowly but surely kill me off has finally begin to show progress  I was so exhausted that today I had to get ekg done at work due to heart palpitations and hyper ventilation. Would be such a shame if I’m not around to enjoy the chanel collection


----------



## luvlux64

First mod shot (from Chanel store) of this new baby that came home with me yesterday


----------



## kate0820

Straight from Rue Cambon


----------



## chanel79

kate0820 said:


> Straight from Rue Cambon [emoji813]


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Oh how I love  your Trendy.  Love your cute bracelets too


Thanks so much, love2learn.


----------



## Panzanella

It always amazes me how a simple Chanel bag can look so good with a simple outfit (even if I say so myself )


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Thanks! You guys are so sweet and yes I think my job/company/bosses’ evil plans to slowly but surely kill me off has finally begin to show progress  I was so exhausted that today I had to get ekg done at work due to heart palpitations and hyper ventilation. Would be such a shame if I’m not around to enjoy the chanel collection


Vanana, that is terrible and I am sorry to hear this.  I hope that you are feeling better now, as there is truly nothing more precious than your health.  I hope that you will have some time to rest and take care of you.  Your family needs you.


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> Thanks! You guys are so sweet and yes I think my job/company/bosses’ evil plans to slowly but surely kill me off has finally begin to show progress  I was so exhausted that today I had to get ekg done at work due to heart palpitations and hyper ventilation. Would be such a shame if I’m not around to enjoy the chanel collection


Oh dear. Hope everything’s all right. Do take care of yourself, Vanana


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Vanana, that is terrible and I am sorry to hear this.  I hope that you are feeling better now, as there is truly nothing more precious than your health.  I hope that you will have some time to rest and take care of you.  Your family needs you.


Thank you very much  I took a nap and sipping some port wine which I’ve been telling myself had magical powers (or at least it will feel like it after a little while)


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday night dinner at the beach. My new mini is feeling right at home.


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Oh dear. Hope everything’s all right. Do take care of yourself, Vanana


Thank you for your kind thoughts I will always be fine and ready for more torture  then I can go buy more chanel (should really consider stress eating like normal people... much more economical)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


Classic and beautiful as always Kendie


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243


 to late nite work
 to rock’in that jumbo 
Watching the Voice, Alicia Keys goes..
I am a Superwoman
Yes I am
Yes she is

I remembered those days similar to yours, so not fun, no life whatsoever, all about work work work work  . Hope work gets better soon. Short work week, Good Friday! Woohoo!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> to late nite work
> to rock’in that jumbo
> Watching the Voice, Alicia Keys goes..
> I am a Superwoman
> Yes I am
> Yes she is
> 
> I remembered those days similar to yours, so not fun, no life whatsoever, all about work work work work  . Hope work gets better soon. Short work week, Good Friday! Woohoo!


Hahahahha thanks that was extremely sweet and reminds me on happy things coming  thanks and yes to short work week!!


----------



## cheeseny

XCCX said:


> Fabulous combo! Shoe twin!


----------



## cheeseny

love2learn said:


> That is one gorgeous Boy!!  Such a beautiful red


Thank u ❤️❤️


----------



## cheeseny

XCCX said:


> Fabulous combo! Shoe twin!


Thank u!! ❤️


----------



## More bags

Bibi25260 said:


> Red camera case with two small brooches.
> Enjoy your week!
> 
> View attachment 4007846


Great bag and outfit styling - love it!


----------



## March786

cheeseny said:


> Love the red + black combo lately...[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4015612



Wowwwwww [emoji177] loveeee [emoji7]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Thanks! You guys are so sweet and yes I think my job/company/bosses’ evil plans to slowly but surely kill me off has finally begin to show progress  I was so exhausted that today I had to get ekg done at work due to heart palpitations and hyper ventilation. Would be such a shame if I’m not around to enjoy the chanel collection



Oh dear vanana, hope your ok [emoji177]
Stay focused on looking after yourself as top priority, and get well soon xx


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night dinner at the beach. My new mini is feeling right at home.



Wow your dinner and mini, look perfect!
I have to confess, I have the same mini [emoji6], just don’t make the time to use it as often! Your inspiring me [emoji177][emoji177][emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

When your soaking the Sun on holiday in Dubai, with Chanel of course [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Oh dear vanana, hope your ok [emoji177]
> Stay focused on looking after yourself as top priority, and get well soon xx


Thank you March  I feel better already today I think it’s the vino


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> When your soaking the Sun on holiday in Dubai, with Chanel of course [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016232


Omg!!! Dubai???? So jealous!!!!!!!!   Love your chanels but for me especially that necklace  

Now mission to post a chanel with a view, or 2, or 3


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night dinner at the beach. My new mini is feeling right at home.


Legendary caviar this season so glad u were able to get this baby I kept wanting to get something this season for that but ultimately have to limit myself so I’m glad I can enjoy seeing them in your posts!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> First mod shot (from Chanel store) of this new baby that came home with me yesterday
> View attachment 4016002


I like this one the best amongst the canvas styles!! I actually think they did the logo print really well and quite classy and classic but didn’t like the big letters across on top. The color scheme was perfect and this one on this size and style is perfection! It actually has an elegant yet casual vibe (like a pretty denim bag!) which I like very much. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> It always amazes me how a simple Chanel bag can look so good with a simple outfit (even if I say so myself )
> View attachment 4016071


You said that well and you look great in this!


----------



## Vanana

kate0820 said:


> Straight from Rue Cambon


Wow that caviar looks awesome!


----------



## Bibi25260

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4014424
> 
> Running errands with my red mini


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Finally got a day off & off to Toronto Chanel Flagship!  ... Ms @Kendie26 , girlfriend, I got my next “holy grail “ that made my heart sing!  Will reveal at March thread as soon as I get home  ... heart is pounding, will be in ban island for the rest of the year
> View attachment 4014655


Love this pic, so futuristic and mysterious just like you're on a (Chanel) mission.


----------



## Bibi25260

cmd28 said:


> Out shopping with my new iridescent dark blue rectangular mini with LGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014767


A beautiful navy and rich color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


You look gorgeous with this casual chic outfit and pretty bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Grrr day started out “ok” with jumbo lamb chevron but ended work at 12am. Again!
> why am I on tpf at almost 1am? Because I’m finally having “dinner” now
> View attachment 4015243


Oh no but at least you had good company with that beautiful bag!! The chain has a leather piece?


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Celebratory outing/dinner with a dear friend last night called for So Black WOC, tweed/gold camellia brooch & chanel pearl drop earrings


Stunning WOC on a stunning lady!! Is this WOC new or I forgot about this one?!


----------



## Bibi25260

cheeseny said:


> Love the red + black combo lately...❤️
> View attachment 4015612


Indeed beautiful combo!!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> First mod shot (from Chanel store) of this new baby that came home with me yesterday
> View attachment 4016002


Oh two bags in one! It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> It always amazes me how a simple Chanel bag can look so good with a simple outfit (even if I say so myself )
> View attachment 4016071


A beautiful classic on a classy lady!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night dinner at the beach. My new mini is feeling right at home.


Just had lunch but this pic makes me hungry again, the food looks so good and I love broccoli and your mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thank you very much  I took a nap and sipping some port wine which I’ve been telling myself had magical powers (or at least it will feel like it after a little while)


So just keep sipping port to get well soon!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> When your soaking the Sun on holiday in Dubai, with Chanel of course [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016232


You look stunning in red with black Chanel! All are beautiful!


----------



## cheeseny

Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed beautiful combo!!


Thank u!❤️


----------



## cheeseny

March786 said:


> Wowwwwww [emoji177] loveeee [emoji7]


❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thanks! You guys are so sweet and yes I think my job/company/bosses’ evil plans to slowly but surely kill me off has finally begin to show progress  I was so exhausted that today I had to get ekg done at work due to heart palpitations and hyper ventilation. Would be such a shame if I’m not around to enjoy the chanel collection


Ok, this is NOT good girlfriendI will be PMing you for a lecture!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> First mod shot (from Chanel store) of this new baby that came home with me yesterday
> View attachment 4016002


OMG so cute ^& fabulous on you!!! Love it carried both ways...so versatile. Really great choice dear friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> It always amazes me how a simple Chanel bag can look so good with a simple outfit (even if I say so myself )
> View attachment 4016071


  SOOOOO true Panzanella.....you ALWAYS look SO incredibly beautiful & exquisite & this mod is no different!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> When your soaking the Sun on holiday in Dubai, with Chanel of course [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016232


Oh snap!!You are SO BEAUTIFUL March!!! LOVE it all & what the heck as I read your reply to DExtersmom saying you have her same stunning square mini & you’re NOT using it??!! WHAT?!!!! Get that baby out ASAP please


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning WOC on a stunning lady!! Is this WOC new or I forgot about this one?!





March786 said:


> Beautiful outfit and stunning accessories kendie [emoji7][emoji173]️





Vanana said:


> Ooh that sounds so fun I hope it was s great time! You look pretty and party ready





More bags said:


> Great pic Kendie! Love the outfit and especially the bag





love2learn said:


> Hope your dinner was fun and delicious!!  You look perfectly put together dear friendLove that blue sweater





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Classic and beautiful as always Kendie


Sweetest thanks to ALL of you WONDERFUL Chanel friends!! And @Bibi25260 ~no, my So Black WOC is from 2017(i think cruise without looking it up in my records) but I just haven’t used/posted it all that much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Just had lunch but this pic makes me hungry again, the food looks so good and I love broccoli and your mini!


Thank you, Bibi.  I am a pasta girl....shoulda made that my username.... or broccoli girl.


March786 said:


> Wow your dinner and mini, look perfect!
> I have to confess, I have the same mini [emoji6], just don’t make the time to use it as often! Your inspiring me [emoji177][emoji177][emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, March786. Oh your poor mini, tucked away in a closet....you should definitely bring her out to play soon. 



Vanana said:


> Legendary caviar this season so glad u were able to get this baby I kept wanting to get something this season for that but ultimately have to limit myself so I’m glad I can enjoy seeing them in your posts!!!!!!


Thank you, Vanana.....I guess you will have to make due with your lucky charms Reissue and dreamy green Boy. 



Bibi25260 said:


> You look gorgeous with this casual chic outfit and pretty bag!


Thank you, my sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> When your soaking the Sun on holiday in Dubai, with Chanel of course [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016232


Enjoy your vacation.  You look so pretty.....red is your color.


----------



## BagLady14

A very breezy, but sunny day in Florida with my Mademoiselle Vintage in burgundy.


----------



## Nancy Wong

BagLady14 said:


> A very breezy, but sunny day in Florida with my Mademoiselle Vintage in burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016517



It is a stunning bag!


----------



## calibaglover

BagLady14 said:


> A very breezy, but sunny day in Florida with my Mademoiselle Vintage in burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016517



Gorgeous! This bag has been on my wishlist! Hoping it comes back soon.


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Omg!!! Dubai???? So jealous!!!!!!!!   Love your chanels but for me especially that necklace
> 
> Now mission to post a chanel with a view, or 2, or 3


I will absoloutely try my best for you Vanana, the weather here is just perfect


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> I like this one the best amongst the canvas styles!! I actually think they did the logo print really well and quite classy and classic but didn’t like the big letters across on top. The color scheme was perfect and this one on this size and style is perfection! It actually has an elegant yet casual vibe (like a pretty denim bag!) which I like very much. Congrats!!!!


I love  this! Helloo Simon Cowell of Chanel   .... it’s so detailed & yet so positively critique  ... that’s exactly how I thought it was & you just typed it out for me  ... I’m loving it . I want to stop thinking about the $$ & that it’s not even leather    But I think I would still pick this over any mini if it came to that choice at that point  ... thanks Vanana 



Bibi25260 said:


> Love this pic, so futuristic and mysterious just like you're on a (Chanel) mission.


Thanks sweetie, I was on a mission!  



Kendie26 said:


> OMG so cute ^& fabulous on you!!! Love it carried both ways...so versatile. Really great choice dear friend!!


Thanks Ms K  ... I love the versatility of it  .. handheld, shoulder, crossbody! And did you see that Le Boy strap?!!!  Tdf  ... I finally have a “beige” summer chanel  thanks for being patient with my DMs 



You know what guys... Chanel Canada website is different from US  ... this bag isn’t even on our website! I think it’s always better to just go in the store & check out stocks because I was fantasizing about my next holy grail & it was far from the reality... exactly what happened in my case, anyway... 
take care & thanks for the feedback  & likes


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning in red with black Chanel! All are beautiful!


Thankyou dearest bibi


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Oh snap!!You are SO BEAUTIFUL March!!! LOVE it all & what the heck as I read your reply to DExtersmom saying you have her same stunning square mini & you’re NOT using it??!! WHAT?!!!! Get that baby out ASAP please


 
Awwwwww thankyou so much kendie, your just the sweetest! 
Lol yes it’s true, my mini is hiding in the closet  I will definitely bring her out once I’m back home


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Bibi.  I am a pasta girl....shoulda made that my username.... or broccoli girl.
> 
> Thank you, March786. Oh your poor mini, tucked away in a closet....you should definitely bring her out to play soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Vanana.....I guess you will have to make due with your lucky charms Reissue and dreamy green Boy.
> 
> 
> Thank you, my sweet Bibi.


I absoloutely will Dextersmom, your pics always inspire me


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoy your vacation.  You look so pretty.....red is your color.


awww thankyou so much


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> I love  this! Helloo Simon Cowell of Chanel   .... it’s so detailed & yet so positively critique  ... that’s exactly how I thought it was & you just typed it out for me  ... I’m loving it . I want to stop thinking about the $$ & that it’s not even leather    But I think I would still pick this over any mini if it came to that choice at that point  ... thanks Vanana
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was on a mission!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ms K  ... I love the versatility of it  .. handheld, shoulder, crossbody! And did you see that Le Boy strap?!!!  Tdf  ... I finally have a “beige” summer chanel  thanks for being patient with my DMs
> 
> View attachment 4016556
> 
> You know what guys... Chanel Canada website is different from US  ... this bag isn’t even on our website! I think it’s always better to just go in the store & check out stocks because I was fantasizing about my next holy grail & it was far from the reality... exactly what happened in my case, anyway...
> take care & thanks for the feedback  & likes


Don’t worry about the material. Look at how much $ LV makes each year, you are in good company.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Bibi.  I am a pasta girl....shoulda made that my username.... or broccoli girl.
> 
> Thank you, March786. Oh your poor mini, tucked away in a closet....you should definitely bring her out to play soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Vanana.....I guess you will have to make due with your lucky charms Reissue and dreamy green Boy.
> 
> 
> Thank you, my sweet Bibi.


I will make do with my very first world problem


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, this is NOT good girlfriendI will be PMing you for a lecture!


I’m cracking up reading this... you are so nice and sweet that you warn me before the actual lecture!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I’m cracking up reading this... you are so nice and sweet that you warn me before the actual lecture!!!


 I’m not very subtle or smart at times!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I love  this! Helloo Simon Cowell of Chanel   .... it’s so detailed & yet so positively critique  ... that’s exactly how I thought it was & you just typed it out for me  ... I’m loving it . I want to stop thinking about the $$ & that it’s not even leather    But I think I would still pick this over any mini if it came to that choice at that point  ... thanks Vanana
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was on a mission!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ms K  ... I love the versatility of it  .. handheld, shoulder, crossbody! And did you see that Le Boy strap?!!!  Tdf  ... I finally have a “beige” summer chanel  thanks for being patient with my DMs
> 
> View attachment 4016556
> 
> You know what guys... Chanel Canada website is different from US  ... this bag isn’t even on our website! I think it’s always better to just go in the store & check out stocks because I was fantasizing about my next holy grail & it was far from the reality... exactly what happened in my case, anyway...
> take care & thanks for the feedback  & likes


Ha you are so adorbs & yes I see the fab Boy strap. It’s such a cool bag & especially for spring summer season! I’m dying over your comment to @Vanana ....she is indeed like the fabulous Simon Cowell!!


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this pic, so futuristic and mysterious just like you're on a (Chanel) mission.


Sorry to quote you again, Ms Bibi but trying to figure out the “futuristic “ photo ... it’s the Chanel restroom double mirror!  I get it now Lol 


Bibi25260 said:


> Oh two bags in one! It looks gorgeous on you!


Yes, actually, it’s 2 bags in 1! Very practical & unique   IMO.  Thanks


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> I’m cracking up reading this... you are so nice and sweet that you warn me before the actual lecture!!!


She (@Kendie26 ) is right! Stress isn’t worth it. I work in Cardiology & I hope you feel better soon  ... you guys can PM me anytime for any health care questions


----------



## luvlux64

Sorry to post another mod shot of my new baby! But ever since I got her (Monday) I’ve been working all week & I kept taking her out of the box as soon as I get home to admire her & now, I’m doing a mod shot with my scrubs on!!!  ... please bear with me Lol ...  Happy Hump Day guys


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> You said that well and you look great in this!


Thank you, Vanana!  Hope you’re feeling better now. 


Bibi25260 said:


> A beautiful classic on a classy lady!


Thank you Bibi for your sweet words! 


Kendie26 said:


> SOOOOO true Panzanella.....you ALWAYS look SO incredibly beautiful & exquisite & this mod is no different!


Thank you, Kendie! And you ALWAYS so the kindest things!


----------



## Meowwu

My Chanel charm loafer. I change into my hermes slippers when I am in the office. Lol


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Sorry to post another mod shot of my new baby! But ever since I got her (Monday) I’ve been working all week & I kept taking her out of the box as soon as I get home to admire her & now, I’m doing a mod shot with my scrubs on!!!  ... please bear with me Lol ...  Happy Hump Day guys
> 
> View attachment 4017035
> View attachment 4017036


I love this cute bag!!  It has a care free vibe and the camellia print is so pretty.


----------



## Northvirgo

My navy mini with me at work.


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> She (@Kendie26 ) is right! Stress isn’t worth it. I work in Cardiology & I hope you feel better soon  ... you guys can PM me anytime for any health care questions


Thank you so much!!! You classy ladies on this forum continue to amaze me with your caring kind personalities, as well as superb taste and style.


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> I love  this! Helloo Simon Cowell of Chanel   .... it’s so detailed & yet so positively critique  ... that’s exactly how I thought it was & you just typed it out for me  ... I’m loving it . I want to stop thinking about the $$ & that it’s not even leather    But I think I would still pick this over any mini if it came to that choice at that point  ... thanks Vanana
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was on a mission!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ms K  ... I love the versatility of it  .. handheld, shoulder, crossbody! And did you see that Le Boy strap?!!!  Tdf  ... I finally have a “beige” summer chanel  thanks for being patient with my DMs
> 
> View attachment 4016556
> 
> You know what guys... Chanel Canada website is different from US  ... this bag isn’t even on our website! I think it’s always better to just go in the store & check out stocks because I was fantasizing about my next holy grail & it was far from the reality... exactly what happened in my case, anyway...
> take care & thanks for the feedback  & likes


Ladies... @Kendie26 Hahaha I wish I can be Simon what a fun job he has!

@luvlux64 please know that there is a small list of bags that I really really am trying hard to avoid seeing and thinking as you know I’m working hard to be good. This bag has made it to the very top of the list of bags I need to “unsee” for fear of uncontrollable urge to buy!!! However please do keep posting fabulous mod shots of it so I can turn into deeper shades of green with envy


----------



## Vanana

Meowwu said:


> My Chanel charm loafer. I change into my hermes slippers when I am in the office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4017125


Oh my gosh!!! I think you just took “office footwear” to a whole new level


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Sorry to post another mod shot of my new baby! But ever since I got her (Monday) I’ve been working all week & I kept taking her out of the box as soon as I get home to admire her & now, I’m doing a mod shot with my scrubs on!!!  ... please bear with me Lol ...  Happy Hump Day guys
> 
> View attachment 4017035
> View attachment 4017036


Super cute & you bring scrubs to a whole new level!!  I’m always drooling at your closet system too.


----------



## Bibi25260

It's been a while since French riviera hobo was taken out.


----------



## Bibi25260

Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.


----------



## Pretty Bags

Having brunch with my Coco Handle...


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.
> 
> View attachment 4017520


You, your Chanel's......and your gorgeous posture.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pretty Bags said:


> View attachment 4017598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having brunch with my Coco Handle...


Your Coco and your brunch look amazing.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You, your Chanel's......and your gorgeous posture.


 aww thank you so much for your sweet words!!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.
> 
> View attachment 4017520


Wow, I love this look my sweet friend @Bibi25260I attempted to wear this look a few years ago but did not look as amazing as you for sure.


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Wow, I love this look my sweet friend @Bibi25260


Aww thank you, so sweet of you!! 
I'm sure it looks good on you also!   I've been wearing this for several years.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.
> 
> View attachment 4017520


Very beautiful! And I really like the way your wearing brooches!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> I love this cute bag!!  It has a care free vibe and the camellia print is so pretty.


Thanks Ms DM  ... saw your new Brooch (gold with camelia flower)   ... I almost bought the exact same one on Monday! If I didn’t get this bag  


Vanana said:


> @luvlux64 please know that there is a small list of bags that I really really am trying hard to avoid seeing and thinking as you know I’m working hard to be good. This bag has made it to the very top of the list of bags I need to “unsee” for fear of uncontrollable urge to buy!!! However please do keep posting fabulous mod shots of it so I can turn into deeper shades of green with envy


Like my SA’s sales talk: « It’s a seasonal, so, it’s now or never » 


Kendie26 said:


> Super cute & you bring scrubs to a whole new level!!  I’m always drooling at your closet system too.


Kendie, I want your emojis!!  ... and thanks, my closet is my very own sanctuary


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since French riviera hobo was taken out.
> 
> View attachment 4017519


Looooooveeee your styling Bibi [emoji7] 
So classic and quirky [emoji179]  love the positioning of your stunning brooch xxxx


----------



## Auvina15

Pretty Bags said:


> View attachment 4017598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having brunch with my Coco Handle...


So gorgeous bag and yummy food!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


----------



## Meowwu

Vanana said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I think you just took “office footwear” to a whole new level


Lol


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


Yes, it's so special and gorgeous, K!!! Truly a classic beauty!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


One of the most beautiful beige and topped it off with chevron is just long lasting love


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


Gorgeous Reissue, my friend.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


Hello Gorgeous @Kendie26 such a fan of this beautiful reissue my friend and of you of course.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


Omg she is magnificent and literally glistening 

Hahaha you enabled many to hunt it down as we know!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since French riviera hobo was taken out.
> 
> View attachment 4017519


Hehe your hobo and my riviera tote can hang out


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.
> 
> View attachment 4017520


Love it! Bibi can’t see clearly but are the imprints on the brooch camellias or specific pattern? Love the so black hardware on that brooch


----------



## Venessa84

Finally had a chance to catch up on all the lovely bags and pics from the past couple of weeks. Beauty Lock and Coco Handle have been with me here and there 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Miss Coco had fun car shopping


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.



Kendie your pictures of this chanel blow my breath away too [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
She’s just beautiful and you look just fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## March786

Here’s a picture of the view for you @Vanana
Time to relax in the sun with sunnies and a great book [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## March786

More view pictures [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Wearing my chanel necklace today


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful! And I really like the way your wearing brooches!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Looooooveeee your styling Bibi [emoji7]
> So classic and quirky [emoji179]  love the positioning of your stunning brooch xxxx


Aww thank you, so sweet of you!! Somtimes I am quirky


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


Your Babe is stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Hehe your hobo and my riviera tote can hang out


Yes we have a playdate!!


Vanana said:


> Love it! Bibi can’t see clearly but are the imprints on the brooch camellias or specific pattern? Love the so black hardware on that brooch


YES you have a good eye: it are camelia's on the brooch!! I thought you would like it.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> More view pictures [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018249
> View attachment 4018250


Beautiful views!!


March786 said:


> Wearing my chanel necklace today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018253
> View attachment 4018254


You look so chic and elegant!! Enjoy the weather!


----------



## Tuned83

March786 said:


> Wearing my chanel necklace today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018253
> View attachment 4018254


We have close family in Dubai so always stay with them. What I would do to stay in a hotel! U look super cute. Enjoy ur holiday Xx


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful views!!
> 
> You look so chic and elegant!! Enjoy the weather!



Thankyou so much dearest bibi [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

Tuned83 said:


> We have close family in Dubai so always stay with them. What I would do to stay in a hotel! U look super cute. Enjoy ur holiday Xx



Awww thankyou so much! 
We do have family here, but love staying at the hotel [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.
> 
> View attachment 4017520


Soooooo CoolYou rock a tie like nobody else  Love your other mod as well as I’m not remembering that riviera bag (hmmm, apologies!) You are always  a “dreamboat” vision of lovelieness!


----------



## Kendie26

Pretty Bags said:


> View attachment 4017598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having brunch with my Coco Handle...


Such a classy, timeless bag & the pic captures this! Love


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Yes, it's so special and gorgeous, K!!! Truly a classic beauty!





Jkfashionstyle said:


>





Chanel923 said:


> One of the most beautiful beige and topped it off with chevron is just long lasting love





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Reissue, my friend.





fally said:


> Hello Gorgeous @Kendie26 such a fan of this beautiful reissue my friend and of you of course.





Vanana said:


> Omg she is magnificent and literally glistening
> 
> Hahaha you enabled many to hunt it down as we know!





March786 said:


> Kendie your pictures of this chanel blow my breath away too [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> She’s just beautiful and you look just fabulous [emoji7]





Bibi25260 said:


> Your Babe is stunning!!


My “Babe” thanks all of you wonderful Chanel divas for the admiration!! And yes, @Vanana i absolutely remembering when I first posted reveal of her....OMG, i was relatively new with posting & the PM’s were coming in fast & furious...i was like “Oh my, what do i do?!!!!”


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Wearing my chanel necklace today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018253
> View attachment 4018254


Girl~ love ALL of the pics you posted (sunnies/book; views of where you are) but I’m most taken with this mod showing half of your spectacularly BEAUTIFUL face


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Wearing my chanel necklace today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018253
> View attachment 4018254


Thanks gorgeous!  I am beyond jealous !!!  I hope you have a wonderful wonderful time!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes we have a playdate!!
> 
> YES you have a good eye: it are camelia's on the brooch!! I thought you would like it.


 <—wish I can replace the emoticon eyes with camellias!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Vacation with 226


----------



## steffysstyle

Happy Easter to everyone that celebrates!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my beloved reissue 226. There’s something magical that happens when I look at this bag. I call her “Babe” & she just takes my breath away. I often say if I could only keep 1 chanel the rest of my life it would be my black 226 w/ ruthenium because it’s so versatile but this one is a close second & feels even more special to me.


This beauty is always hypnotic!!  Love it when you share "Babe" with us.   This color is truly so beautiful and so special!!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Not showing in mod shot is the brooch on my tie.
> 
> View attachment 4017520


Love your French Riviera tote!!  You always looks so chic!!  I could never pull off a tie  You, make it look so cool and then adding your brooch puts the feminine touch to it!!  Perfection once again!!


----------



## mssmelanie

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Easter to everyone that celebrates!
> 
> View attachment 4018572



I love this look!  All the classics put together so well!


----------



## steffysstyle

mssmelanie said:


> I love this look!  All the classics put together so well!



Thank you!


----------



## JLbb

Mini coco for the long weekend


----------



## Keylocket

Brought out my pink baby for a wedding event! [emoji177]


----------



## suziez

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Easter to everyone that celebrates!
> 
> View attachment 4018572


Love this look.


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> This beauty is always hypnotic!!  Love it when you share "Babe" with us.   This color is truly so beautiful and so special!!!


As always, thank you for your kindness love2learn! You have such a lovely spirit


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Easter to everyone that celebrates!
> 
> View attachment 4018572


Perfection as ALWAYS


----------



## Kendie26

Keylocket said:


> View attachment 4019684
> 
> Brought out my pink baby for a wedding event! [emoji177]


Too pretty for words.....you are SO wedding-ready! No doubt you received loads of compliments


----------



## Keylocket

Kendie26 said:


> Too pretty for words.....you are SO wedding-ready! No doubt you received loads of compliments



Thank you lovely Kendie! Indeed, I was dressed up for the occasion! Totally decked in pink from my head to my toes! Hope you are having a wonderful week so far! [emoji177][emoji183][emoji323]


----------



## Wei Wei

Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Keylocket said:


> View attachment 4019684
> 
> Brought out my pink baby for a wedding event! [emoji177]



So beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4019915
> 
> 
> Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!



Love the red!


----------



## Chanel923

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4019915
> 
> 
> Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!


Oh the RED!  It’s so hot and beautiful.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Vanana

Long awaited sunny spring day!!! 
Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies 
Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back  

Happy Easter weekend all!


----------



## Vanana

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4019915
> 
> 
> Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!


Whoa!!!!! That is a sharp red!!!!! Wow!


----------



## A Yah Suh

Absolutely love using my yellow mini caviar with light GHW! Happy Easter [emoji214]


----------



## Auvina15

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4019915
> 
> 
> Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!


This red is sooo HOT!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


GORGEOUSNESS!!!! Huge LOVE


----------



## Auvina15

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4020251
> 
> Absolutely love using my yellow mini caviar with light GHW! Happy Easter [emoji214]


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> GORGEOUSNESS!!!! Huge LOVE


Thanks auvina  hope you are having a fun sunny day too


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Love the whole outfit.  The coat is so elegant and fun at the same time.


----------



## Doodles78

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


People overuse the word but here it applies: AMAZING.


----------



## mssmelanie

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4020251
> 
> Absolutely love using my yellow mini caviar with light GHW! Happy Easter [emoji214]


I love this post!  Happy Easter.  The bag is bringing the sunshine and I love how you have the Swarovski Glasses and the beer bottle.


----------



## Vanana

Doodles78 said:


> People overuse the word but here it applies: AMAZING.


Thank you too sweet


----------



## redjellybean

Wear my brooch and cf today


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Oh my Vanana!!!  You are looking so pretty today; I love your whole look. Hope you were headed out to do something fun.


----------



## Tykhe

Out with my so black mini from Singapore! Omg. Can’t believe it took me this long to discover this hardware. I love it so much. I don’t know if I can go back to the regular hardware. Now I want all of the classics in so black.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out to dinner with my M/L CF [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Oh my Vanana!!!  You are looking so pretty today; I love your whole look. Hope you were headed out to do something fun.


Thank you  just late lunch with some friends and then some mall browsing. Hope you had a fun day too


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.



Looking gorgeous my dear DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking gorgeous my dear DM


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.



Totally love the whole look! Your CF looks great with the MV bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pjhm

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4019915
> 
> 
> Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!


 I think this says it all. You have 17 likes! Drop dead beautiful


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> Totally love the whole look! Your CF looks great with the MV bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much, StefaniJoy.


----------



## Wei Wei

Auvina15 said:


> This red is sooo HOT!!!



Thanks Auvina15! Because she is such a hot red colour, she made me feel hot too haha[emoji23] we were having French food and wine too, so the Chanel was perfect as a companion[emoji1] btw I noticed your profile photo, is that the iridescent rose-gold chevron??


----------



## Wei Wei

pjhm said:


> I think this says it all. You have 17 likes! Drop dead beautiful



Thank you PJHM and all your wonderful ladies here=) I am so absolutely in love with this colour too[emoji177] btw, I'm loving all the wonderful modshots and eye candy submitted by you TPF ladies on this page, plssss keep them coming[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

Wei Wei said:


> Thanks Auvina15! Because she is such a hot red colour, she made me feel hot too haha[emoji23] we were having French food and wine too, so the Chanel was perfect as a companion[emoji1] btw I noticed your profile photo, is that the iridescent rose-gold chevron??


Yes, it is rose gold mini. I adore her so much even though I've only worn her a few times since last summer!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.


Love this bag so much and you look fabulous, my lovely friend!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


  Perfection!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Girl~ love ALL of the pics you posted (sunnies/book; views of where you are) but I’m most taken with this mod showing half of your spectacularly BEAUTIFUL face


Kendie your just full of sooooo much love and kindness, you make me blush [emoji7][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Thanks gorgeous!  I am beyond jealous !!!  I hope you have a wonderful wonderful time!


Thank you dearest Vanana - coming from a very cold UK to this beautiful weather is just bliss [emoji7][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Wow wow wow I'm speechless - you just look fabulous - you classic chic hottieeeeee 
[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today. [emoji813]


Beautifully dressed and such perfect accessories! Fabulous dextersmom [emoji179] [emoji7]


----------



## Mosman

Mini out for lunch !!!


----------



## Mosman

And here my trendy CC med size (30cm) out with my daughter, can you see how much she love the bag, haha!!!!
LOL.


----------



## Pinkie*

Mosman said:


> And here my trendy CC med size (30cm) out with my daughter, can you see how much she struggling to love the bag !!!!
> LOL.


Cutie


----------



## Chanel923

Mosman said:


> And here my trendy CC med size (30cm) out with my daughter, can you see how much she love the bag, haha!!!!
> LOL.


She’s already claiming it and carrying it like a diva. So cute


----------



## balen.girl

Today.. Picking up something from Chanel.. 
Will do reveal very soon..


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Wow wow wow I'm speechless - you just look fabulous - you classic chic hottieeeeee
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


Oh boy  thank you so much 
Honestly haven’t worn a dress for a long time and sort of enjoyed wearing it yesterday lots with the ease of boots


----------



## ashin121

Mosman said:


> Mini out for lunch !!!


Wow!!!! Love everything ! Your outfit is on point!


----------



## ashin121

Mosman said:


> And here my trendy CC med size (30cm) out with my daughter, can you see how much she love the bag, haha!!!!
> LOL.


Hah starting them young!  Adorable!


----------



## ashin121

balen.girl said:


> Today.. Picking up something from Chanel..
> Will do reveal very soon..
> View attachment 4020935


Can't wait!!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## ashin121

StefaniJoy said:


> Out to dinner with my M/L CF [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020555


Beautiful!


----------



## ashin121

Tykhe said:


> Out with my so black mini from Singapore! Omg. Can’t believe it took me this long to discover this hardware. I love it so much. I don’t know if I can go back to the regular hardware. Now I want all of the classics in so black.


Love your whole outfit!


----------



## ashin121

redjellybean said:


> Wear my brooch and cf today


So classy and chic!


----------



## ashin121

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Gorgeous outfit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Mosman said:


> And here my trendy CC med size (30cm) out with my daughter, can you see how much she love the bag, haha!!!!
> LOL.


She’s sooo Vogue 
“Now, whereever did I put that couture dress?”


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.


Love how you are able to provide undeniable evidence that the classics are not only when you’re dressed up. You can be absolutely elegantly AND chic, as photos.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi from a winery in Santorini [emoji8]


----------



## Venessa84

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4020251
> 
> Absolutely love using my yellow mini caviar with light GHW! Happy Easter [emoji214]


Ah my favorite color!  And that ginger beer is looking good too.


----------



## ashin121

Happy Easter! Sorry for the mess , house with a 2 year old boy. Theres hand print smudges on the mirror that makes it look like my purse has spots lol.  My chocolate lab and 3 month baby bump got in the picture too  

First time wearing her out. Love how low key she is.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Beautifully dressed and such perfect accessories! Fabulous dextersmom [emoji179] [emoji7]





Auvina15 said:


> Love this bag so much and you look fabulous, my lovely friend!!!





Vanana said:


> Love how you are able to provide undeniable evidence that the classics are not only when you’re dressed up. You can be absolutely elegantly AND chic, as photos.


Thank you, my friends. 

Here is a bonus shot of my bag, sitting pretty in her own chair at the restaurant and I included a shot of my meal, hope you don't mind.  There wasn't room on the table for her and I know some of you like my food pic's.


----------



## Auvina15

ashin121 said:


> Happy Easter! Sorry for the mess , house with a 2 year old boy. Theres hand print smudges on the mirror that makes it look like my purse has spots lol.  My chocolate lab and 3 month baby bump got in the picture too
> 
> First time wearing her out. Love how low key she is.
> View attachment 4021192


Beautiful bag, beautiful you!!! Congratulations on your cute bump!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4021082
> 
> 
> Hi from a winery in Santorini [emoji8]


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friends.
> 
> Here is a bonus shot of my bag, sitting pretty in her own chair at the restaurant and I included a shot of my meal, hope you don't mind.  There wasn't room on the table for her and I know some of you like my food pic's.


Beautiful flap and yes we can never have enough of your yummy food pics.  Um, I’m hungry now.


----------



## Law

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4021082
> 
> 
> Hi from a winery in Santorini [emoji8]



All my favourite things in one photograph! Glorious @Nancy Wong ! X


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Looking sensational as ever!! I was going to use my pink chevron today (but I didn’t)& I thought of you when i was deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.


Ok, what is going on?!! Just replied to you in Bal forum & now same thing again...i don’t see a pic under your post...just “attached files’ & nothing happens when i open it so now this is 2nd time unable to see your beauties DM.


----------



## Kendie26

ashin121 said:


> Happy Easter! Sorry for the mess , house with a 2 year old boy. Theres hand print smudges on the mirror that makes it look like my purse has spots lol.  My chocolate lab and 3 month baby bump got in the picture too
> 
> First time wearing her out. Love how low key she is.
> View attachment 4021192


Wow you look gorgeous ashin...love the Boy on you & did you say “baby bump?”....like where?!! BIGGEST CONGRATS on that! And your pup is a total darling!


----------



## Kendie26

Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4021082
> 
> 
> Hi from a winery in Santorini [emoji8]


Oh I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!! You are so living the life right now


----------



## Vanana

ashin121 said:


> Happy Easter! Sorry for the mess , house with a 2 year old boy. Theres hand print smudges on the mirror that makes it look like my purse has spots lol.  My chocolate lab and 3 month baby bump got in the picture too
> 
> First time wearing her out. Love how low key she is.
> View attachment 4021192


Congrats!!!!! So funny re the mirror   I totally remember those days!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Argh!!! Can’t see your photos and not liking the font and look of this new PurseBroke (makes my eyes feel old)


----------



## Vanana

Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie


----------



## tolliv

On this beautiful Easter Day, I’m out with these beauties [emoji7]


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Love the whole look!  Happy Easter, Mademoiselle!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Easter dinner with my mini.


----------



## tolliv

Vanana said:


> Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie
> View attachment 4021770


The red is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, what is going on?!! Just replied to you in Bal forum & now same thing again...i don’t see a pic under your post...just “attached files’ & nothing happens when i open it so now this is 2nd time unable to see your beauties DM.


Hi there, Kendie. I am really hoping this is an April Fool's joke and things will go back to normal.  I am not liking the look of this new format.  Remember Vlad played a trick on us last year.....something about deleting our accounts???


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie
> View attachment 4021770


Love how you pair this red mini with the leather jacket and boots to give it a dangerously cool vibe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie
> View attachment 4021770





Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Two lovely ladies in red.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Oh WOW, now I can see your pics.  Your WOC color is amaaaazzzzing.


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Vanana, what a gorgeous outfit and combination with your beautiful Chanel!! I'm in love=) =)


----------



## Wei Wei

Auvina15 said:


> Yes, it is rose gold mini. I adore her so much even though I've only worn her a few times since last summer!


You are so lucky to find her! *droooolsssss**


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Finally I can see the photos!!! The puff on this is no joke!!!  
Hey we both were wearing our red little bag today!!!


----------



## Vanana

Wei Wei said:


> Vanana, what a gorgeous outfit and combination with your beautiful Chanel!! I'm in love=) =)


Thank you so much!! The bag enjoyed the outing for sure


----------



## fally

ashin121 said:


> Happy Easter! Sorry for the mess , house with a 2 year old boy. Theres hand print smudges on the mirror that makes it look like my purse has spots lol.  My chocolate lab and 3 month baby bump got in the picture too
> 
> First time wearing her out. Love how low key she is.
> View attachment 4021192


You look stunning @ashin121 and wishing you a very safe, happy and healthy delivery when the new bundle of joy comes. P.S. your little boy  keeps a cleaner home than my soon to be 11 year old, is he available to give her some lessons?


----------



## Auvina15

tolliv said:


> On this beautiful Easter Day, I’m out with these beauties [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4021784


So beautiful!!! I really like the contrast of the hardware on it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie
> View attachment 4021770


Totally love, your bag and outfit!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Drop dead gorgeous.... seriously!!!


----------



## tolliv

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! I really like the contrast of the hardware on it!!!



Thank you. It’s my favorite bag. Super light and squishy.


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.



oh my gosh!! i know people love their caviar leather but honestly no other leather can achieve the depth of color saturation like chanel lambskin. i mean COME ON!!! this color is almost electric!!! this is such a beautiful WOC Kendie!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

suziez said:


> Love this look.





Kendie26 said:


> Perfection as ALWAYS



Thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.



Love how puffy she is!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Two lovely ladies in red.





Chanel923 said:


> Oh WOW, now I can see your pics.  Your WOC color is amaaaazzzzing.





Vanana said:


> Finally I can see the photos!!! The puff on this is no joke!!!
> Hey we both were wearing our red little bag today!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Drop dead gorgeous.... seriously!!!





ceedoan said:


> oh my gosh!! i know people love their caviar leather but honestly no other leather can achieve the depth of color saturation like chanel lambskin. i mean COME ON!!! this color is almost electric!!! this is such a beautiful WOC Kendie!!!





steffysstyle said:


> Love how puffy she is!


 Warm thanks to all of you Chanel Divas!! Haha Van, on “the puff is no joke!” And totally agree w/ you @ceedoan


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie
> View attachment 4021770


“Legs for days” (as the saying goes) Wish I looked like this when I go to movies!


----------



## Wei Wei

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, what is going on?!! Just replied to you in Bal forum & now same thing again...i don’t see a pic under your post...just “attached files’ & nothing happens when i open it so now this is 2nd time unable to see your beauties DM.



You're not the only one, everytime I get into the app after a notification, I scroll through the posts but can't always find the posts I was notified of! I think there's some weird glitches on here[emoji23]


----------



## ashin121

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful bag, beautiful you!!! Congratulations on your cute bump!!![emoji813]


Thank you!!!!!  You're so sweet!





Kendie26 said:


> Wow you look gorgeous ashin...love the Boy on you & did you say “baby bump?”....like where?!! BIGGEST CONGRATS on that! And your pup is a total darling!


Haha thank you ! My bump is more present than my first pregnancy.   My dog is getting so old it's so sad. We love her. 





Vanana said:


> Congrats!!!!! So funny re the mirror [emoji23]  I totally remember those days!!!


Thank you! So there is hope that it won't be forever this way (re the mirror hand smudges lol)





fally said:


> You look stunning @ashin121 [emoji813]and wishing you a very safe, happy and healthy delivery when the new bundle of joy comes. P.S. your little boy  keeps a cleaner home than my soon to be 11 year old, is he available to give her some lessons?


Thank you!!!! Postpartum is the worst so thank you for your good wishes.  Haha we cleaned up a little the night before but he's like the tanzmanian devil... Just makes a mess of everything in 1 sec. Haha


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Whoa!!!!! That is a sharp red!!!!! Wow!


Thanks!! It's such a vibrant colour that I can easily stare at it and just admire it haha


----------



## ExJade

This lovely Coco handle arrived just in time for Easter. Love that it’s a beige that looks great with cool toned outfits!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Soooooo CoolYou rock a tie like nobody else  Love your other mod as well as I’m not remembering that riviera bag (hmmm, apologies!) You are always  a “dreamboat” vision of lovelieness!


Thank you very uch for your sweet compliment! It's been while since the riviera hobo was taken out so no apologies needed


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4018562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation with 226


Enjoy your  vacation with your beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Love your French Riviera tote!!  You always looks so chic!!  I could never pull off a tie  You, make it look so cool and then adding your brooch puts the feminine touch to it!!  Perfection once again!!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4019915
> 
> 
> Taking my red one out for my birthday dinner tonight!!


Happy belated birthday!! Stunning red!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


You look so chic and elegant!! May I ask the brand of your dress??


Vanana said:


> Dark red caviar mini in action. Going out with the boys for a movie
> View attachment 4021770


Love the red mini perfect with this casual outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Out with my so black mini from Singapore! Omg. Can’t believe it took me this long to discover this hardware. I love it so much. I don’t know if I can go back to the regular hardware. Now I want all of the classics in so black.


Agree black hardware is stunning just as your mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 18P pearl/crystal brooch and my new caviar medium CF today.


Totally in love with your outfit and bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Mosman said:


> Mini out for lunch !!!


Your mini is beautiful and perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Mosman said:


> And here my trendy CC med size (30cm) out with my daughter, can you see how much she love the bag, haha!!!!
> LOL.


Wow she's soo cute!! And that pose with your beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4021082
> 
> 
> Hi from a winery in Santorini [emoji8]


What a view!! And beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


So stunning!!
Enjoy your second Easter Day.


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> On this beautiful Easter Day, I’m out with these beauties [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4021784


Love the bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

ExJade said:


> This lovely Coco handle arrived just in time for Easter. Love that it’s a beige that looks great with cool toned outfits!
> 
> View attachment 4022408


Gorgeous bag and color!
Enjoy your Easter.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> “Legs for days” (as the saying goes) Wish I looked like this when I go to movies!


Thanks kendie! The thigh high boots the culprits for that


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Totally in love with your outfit and bag!!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## ashin121

tolliv said:


> On this beautiful Easter Day, I’m out with these beauties [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4021784


Super gorgeous combo for both pieces. I've always loved the white reissue with black hardware and the green this season is killing me! I've never liked green until this season. It just has a wow factor!


----------



## ashin121

ExJade said:


> This lovely Coco handle arrived just in time for Easter. Love that it’s a beige that looks great with cool toned outfits!
> 
> View attachment 4022408


Love!!!! So springy!


----------



## nicole0612

Inquiring minds always wonder about this, square mini worn easily cross body. I am 5’5”.


----------



## Kendie26

ExJade said:


> This lovely Coco handle arrived just in time for Easter. Love that it’s a beige that looks great with cool toned outfits!
> 
> View attachment 4022408


Awesome bag & mod...you look killer chic in all these perfect colors!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Inquiring minds always wonder about this, square mini worn easily cross body. I am 5’5”.
> View attachment 4022794
> 
> View attachment 4022795


 And ANOTHER “Killing it” mod..ahhh! You ladies w/ the black mini squares are absolutely KILLING me w/ jealousy & desire!! Insane lust I should say!! Looks SO gorgeous on you nicole


----------



## Vanana

Heading out for a little bit of browsing and dinner with my beige mini vanity case today


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> And ANOTHER “Killing it” mod..ahhh! You ladies w/ the black mini squares are absolutely KILLING me w/ jealousy & desire!! Insane lust I should say!! Looks SO gorgeous on you nicole


Thank you Kendie!  The funny thing is that I have a light pink lambskin brushed gold hardware square mini that I NEVER use, and I just got this black caviar GHW on a whim knowing I would never use it also....but somehow the dark color and hearty caviar make it such a perfect grab and go bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

In another waiting room today with my Big Bang flap.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Inquiring minds always wonder about this, square mini worn easily cross body. I am 5’5”.
> View attachment 4022794
> 
> View attachment 4022795


Hi Nicole, your square mini looks great on you. if you don't mind my asking, why do you think you won't use it?


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Heading out for a little bit of browsing and dinner with my beige mini vanity case today
> 
> View attachment 4022897


What a little cutie.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> You look so chic and elegant!! May I ask the brand of your dress??
> 
> Love the red mini perfect with this casual outfit!!


Hi bibi thank you! I got the dress in Prague but I believe it’s a brand called Mohito based in Poland.


----------



## ashin121

For those watching the NCAA championship basketball game: University of Michigan vs Villanova . Go blue! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170][emoji169] My blue with matte ghw with my fav Michigan shirt for good luck. (My husband called me a nerd while taking the picture. Does anyone else ever feel silly taking photos of their purse for tpf? haha)


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Wow love this kendie such a bright pop of colour - perfect


----------



## MahaM

Dextersmom said:


> In another waiting room today with my Big Bang flap.


A real Lovely Chanel ..❤️


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Wow love this kendie such a bright pop of colour - perfect


Thanks so much my sweetest kind friend... we need to find a way to “clone” you for the continued good of mankind!!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Kendie!  The funny thing is that I have a light pink lambskin brushed gold hardware square mini that I NEVER use, and I just got this black caviar GHW on a whim knowing I would never use it also....but somehow the dark color and hearty caviar make it such a perfect grab and go bag!


OMG really...I’d love to see your light pink lamb square sometime ! But I know what you mean about the black color & hearty caviar w/ the gorgeous square in your mod


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Heading out for a little bit of browsing and dinner with my beige mini vanity case today
> 
> View attachment 4022897





Dextersmom said:


> In another waiting room today with my Big Bang flap.


Both absolutely gorgeous....including YOU 2 beautiful chanel fashionistas! Or should i call you double trouble?!!


----------



## Kendie26

ashin121 said:


> For those watching the NCAA championship basketball game: University of Michigan vs Villanova . Go blue! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170][emoji169] My blue with matte ghw with my fav Michigan shirt for good luck. (My husband called me a nerd while taking the picture. Does anyone else ever feel silly taking photos of their purse for tpf? haha)
> View attachment 4023089


 Wow. This blue always stops me in my tracks. You are SO lucky ashin!! Yes i often feel silly taking pics for PF if my husband is around, but usually I consider taking the pics “serious business”because hey, that’s what we do here right?! So, my confession to you is I am from Villanova land here in PA....but how lame am i to not have watched the game?(sadly i just can’t get in to b-ball) I do hope you enjoyed the game though...be proud!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ashin121 said:


> ...Does anyone else ever feel silly taking photos of their purse for tpf? haha)
> View attachment 4023089


All the time - but only when others are watching! 
You have a lovely bag in my fave combo ... blue + gold. Hope your team won!


----------



## Rami00

This is one bag I could never part with! Reissue 226 still has my heart after all these years.


----------



## Bibi25260

nicole0612 said:


> Inquiring minds always wonder about this, square mini worn easily cross body. I am 5’5”.
> View attachment 4022794
> 
> View attachment 4022795


A beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Heading out for a little bit of browsing and dinner with my beige mini vanity case today
> 
> View attachment 4022897


It's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> In another waiting room today with my Big Bang flap.


Big Bang Love!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> This is one bag I could never part with! Reissue 226 still has my heart after all these years.


Timeless beauty! And a cute skirt!


----------



## Bibi25260

Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663


Good Morning my darling friend @Bibi25260 , you look wonderful and i am loving the monochromatic pairing


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good Morning my darling friend @Bibi25260 , you look wonderful and i am loving the monochromatic pairing


Good morning dear Fally thank you so much!!


----------



## Venessa84

ashin121 said:


> For those watching the NCAA championship basketball game: University of Michigan vs Villanova . Go blue! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170][emoji169] My blue with matte ghw with my fav Michigan shirt for good luck. (My husband called me a nerd while taking the picture. Does anyone else ever feel silly taking photos of their purse for tpf? haha)
> View attachment 4023089



Oh my, my, my. That blue has got to be one of the best blues I’ve seen and I would enjoy taking many pics of her. Yes, my DH makes fun of me too but then says oh you should take a pic of your bag here...he’s a nerd too. Lol.


----------



## fally

Venessa84 said:


> Oh my, my, my. That blue has got to be one of the best blues I’ve seen and I would enjoy taking many pics of her. Yes, my DH makes fun of me too but then says oh you should take a pic of your bag here...he’s a nerd too. Lol.


Oh I completely think our hubbies are funny @Venessa84 , mine actually saw that I took out my beige in order to take some pics for tpf and when I walked back into our bedroom, he had his basketball shorts laid out next to my beautiful mini. He was laughing at my reaction as I screamed eww, gross!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Big Bang Love!!





MahaM said:


> A real Lovely Chanel ..❤️





Kendie26 said:


> Both absolutely gorgeous....including YOU 2 beautiful chanel fashionistas! Or should i call you double trouble?!!


Thank you all!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663


Lovely everything Bibi.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663


HahahaYAY bathroom selfies!!!  

I loooooove it when you borrow from your mom!  Double the chanel fun!


----------



## Vanana

Rami00 said:


> This is one bag I could never part with! Reissue 226 still has my heart after all these years.


Whoa rami you just made tweed look sexy   And absolutely the reissue 226 is and always will be perfection


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> In another waiting room today with my Big Bang flap.


Whoa what?! I’ve never seen nor heard of this before!! Tell me more!!! What material is it? Distressed calf? Seems like it can be almost carried like a clutch o case as well as a flap? Very cool edgy look!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> Whoa rami you just made tweed look sexy   And absolutely the reissue 226 is and always will be perfection


Aww thank you Vanana! I hope you are well..long time


----------



## tolliv

Running errands today!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Running errands today!
> View attachment 4023943


 BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663


Bravo girl, bravo!!  A day would not be complete without a bathroom selfie!!& hey, you “upped the anty” doing it at chanel boutique!! You are a vision...love all the grey fabulousness!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Whoa what?! I’ve never seen nor heard of this before!! Tell me more!!! What material is it? Distressed calf? Seems like it can be almost carried like a clutch o case as well as a flap? Very cool edgy look!


Hi Vanana and thank you! I got this seasonal beauty in late November....early December.  I am seriously the worst about remembering the seasons of my bags.  It is a sturdy glazed calfskin and a fun, easy, throw around shoulder bag that holds a ton.  I certainly don't expect you to remember all of my bags, but I think I remember you commenting when I revealed it that you liked it, especially the chain detailing on the sides.  If you want to know more I can hunt down the tag info when I get home later.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225.


----------



## steffysstyle

I never get tired of my medium flap!


----------



## Tykhe

steffysstyle said:


> I never get tired of my medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 4024024


Love that white jacket on you.


----------



## Vanana

This is from yesterday... it needs to be done . 

My red mini matches Deadpool, and... well it’s Deadpool!!!!   

I *had to *do it!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


Oh I absolutely love this look! The sweatshirt is perfect! And of course the 225 is so very cute


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Nicole, your square mini looks great on you. if you don't mind my asking, why do you think you won't use it?



I never ever ever (like one time) have used my pink lambskin square mini so I just assumed I would never use this also but it is the perfect day bag! Who would have guessed 
The caviar and dark color just make it worry free. I am shocked that I love it so much!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> OMG really...I’d love to see your light pink lamb square sometime ! But I know what you mean about the black color & hearty caviar w/ the gorgeous square in your mod



It’s very light baby pink!


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> This is one bag I could never part with! Reissue 226 still has my heart after all these years.



Always love Reissue! Gorgeous.


----------



## nicole0612

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!!



Thank you so much Bibi!


----------



## nicole0612

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663



Your whole look is [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Vanana and thank you! I got this seasonal beauty in late November....early December.  I am seriously the worst about remembering the seasons of my bags.  It is a sturdy glazed calfskin and a fun, easy, throw around shoulder bag that holds a ton.  I certainly don't expect you to remember all of my bags, but I think I remember you commenting when I revealed it that you liked it, especially the chain detailing on the sides.  If you want to know more I can hunt down the tag info when I get home later.



Seasonal bags are so fun! Love this one too!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.



Stunning DM! Love your floral top as well [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out and about with caviar mini from the weekend


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> This is from yesterday... it needs to be done .
> 
> My red mini matches Deadpool, and... well it’s Deadpool!!!!
> 
> I *had to *do it!!!!
> View attachment 4024215


Deadpool sequel 3 featured guest star @Vanana


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with caviar mini from the weekend
> View attachment 4024280
> 
> View attachment 4024281


Oh wow lovely @Jkfashionstyle you look stunning.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> I never ever ever (like one time) have used my pink lambskin square mini so I just assumed I would never use this also but it is the perfect day bag! Who would have guessed
> The caviar and dark color just make it worry free. I am shocked that I love it so much!





nicole0612 said:


> Seasonal bags are so fun! Love this one too!





nicole0612 said:


> Stunning DM! Love your floral top as well [emoji254][emoji254]


Thank you Nicole, and I am so happy to hear you love your black mini.  I love mine too and it is such a pretty and easy bag to use.


----------



## steffysstyle

Tykhe said:


> Love that white jacket on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> This is from yesterday... it needs to be done .
> 
> My red mini matches Deadpool, and... well it’s Deadpool!!!!
> 
> I *had to *do it!!!!
> View attachment 4024215


Omg those boots are to die for!!!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> It’s very light baby pink!
> View attachment 4024237


Sooooooo pretty!!! Maybe you’ll consider wearing her if/when you wear light colors. I was curious if it was the same shade of the soft pink/blush mini chevron that many of us own from 17C....they look similar


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> This is from yesterday... it needs to be done .
> 
> My red mini matches Deadpool, and... well it’s Deadpool!!!!
> 
> I *had to *do it!!!!
> View attachment 4024215


 This is AWESOME!!!! I was wondering what you were doing yesterday/last night per our chat!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


Totally a top 2 fave that I adore of yours (along w/ this seasons mini square....BTW that square sent me on a goose chase for 1 w/ silver & my SA contacted me the other night saying 1 came up via waitlist but sadly I declined...long story!! So I’m forever stuck obsessing over yours) Totally love your entire look & that top especially!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely everything Bibi.


Aww thank you!! 


Vanana said:


> HahahaYAY bathroom selfies!!!
> 
> I loooooove it when you borrow from your mom!  Double the chanel fun!


Oh yes and love to borrow from her


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> Running errands today!
> View attachment 4023943


Gorgeous tote, love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo girl, bravo!!  A day would not be complete without a bathroom selfie!!& hey, you “upped the anty” doing it at chanel boutique!! You are a vision...love all the grey fabulousness!


 yes and I told my SA I had to take a bathroom selfie and she didn't mind at all.
Thank you so much for your lovely words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


Looking gorgeous! And love how your sweater matches with your phonecover!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> I never get tired of my medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 4024024


Tres chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> This is from yesterday... it needs to be done .
> 
> My red mini matches Deadpool, and... well it’s Deadpool!!!!
> 
> I *had to *do it!!!!
> View attachment 4024215


 you go girl!! 
But that red mini is stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

nicole0612 said:


> Your whole look is [emoji7]


Aww thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with caviar mini from the weekend
> View attachment 4024280
> 
> View attachment 4024281


You looked fabulous again!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> yes and I told my SA I had to take a bathroom selfie and she didn't mind at all.
> Thank you so much for your lovely words!!


You are the best!!! I’m in hysterics laughing(telling your SA)


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You are the best!!! I’m in hysterics laughing(telling your SA)


Yes and she didn't made a face or something!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous! And love how your sweater matches with your phonecover!


Thank you, Bibi. 


Kendie26 said:


> Totally a top 2 fave that I adore of yours (along w/ this seasons mini square....BTW that square sent me on a goose chase for 1 w/ silver & my SA contacted me the other night saying 1 came up via waitlist but sadly I declined...long story!! So I’m forever stuck obsessing over yours) Totally love your entire look & that top especially!


Thank you, Kendie.  I am to sorry hear about your mini trouble.  Was there something wrong with it?


----------



## Rami00

Taken from my IG


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG


Amazing mod / love the angle of this pic showing all of your beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)


----------



## leechiyong

Decided today needed some pink, so pulled this necklace out:


----------



## steffysstyle

Out and about with miss Jumbo today


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)



Love your earrings and you wear your boy so well!


----------



## mssmelanie

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)



I love that boy!


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Wow. This blue always stops me in my tracks. You are SO lucky ashin!! Yes i often feel silly taking pics for PF if my husband is around, but usually I consider taking the pics “serious business”because hey, that’s what we do here right?! So, my confession to you is I am from Villanova land here in PA....but how lame am i to not have watched the game?(sadly i just can’t get in to b-ball) I do hope you enjoyed the game though...be proud!


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to admit, when my husband catches me taking pictures, i quickly do it so the quality and picture was poor. Congrats on your win!!!!!!  i can't believe you didn't watch it!!! it was a very good game. 



Venessa84 said:


> Oh my, my, my. That blue has got to be one of the best blues I’ve seen and I would enjoy taking many pics of her. Yes, my DH makes fun of me too but then says oh you should take a pic of your bag here...he’s a nerd too. Lol.


thank you!!! yes it's my HG purse    hahahha my husband just shakes his head hahah. 



fally said:


> Oh I completely think our hubbies are funny @Venessa84 , mine actually saw that I took out my beige in order to take some pics for tpf and when I walked back into our bedroom, he had his basketball shorts laid out next to my beautiful mini. He was laughing at my reaction as I screamed eww, gross!



that's so funny! haha my husband just walks away and thinks my chanel obsession is ridiculous!


----------



## fally

ashin121 said:


> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to admit, when my husband catches me taking pictures, i quickly do it so the quality and picture was poor. Congrats on your win!!!!!!  i can't believe you didn't watch it!!! it was a very good game.
> 
> 
> thank you!!! yes it's my HG purse    hahahha my husband just shakes his head hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> that's so funny! haha my husband just walks away and thinks my chanel obsession is ridiculous!


Oh gosh dear @ashin121 , hun mine also does the same and cannot understand it. He says that I have champagne taste on a beer budget.or my favorite line is when he tells our daughter "I guess you won't be going to college". As darling as he is i promise he's very blunt. His dry sense of humor is an acquired taste


----------



## fally

Love this my friend @Kendie26  simple yet polished.


----------



## ashin121

fally said:


> Oh gosh dear @ashin121 , hun mine also does the same and cannot understand it. He says that I have champagne taste on a beer budget.or my favorite line is when he tells our daughter "I guess you won't be going to college". As darling as he is i promise he's very blunt. His dry sense of humor is an acquired taste


Ahahha your husband sounds hilarious! 

They do try to make us happy right  haha


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Oh gosh dear @ashin121 , hun mine also does the same and cannot understand it. He says that I have champagne taste on a beer budget.or my favorite line is when he tells our daughter "I guess you won't be going to college". As darling as he is i promise he's very blunt. His dry sense of humor is an acquired taste


 Cracking up, champagne taste with beer budget. TOO FUNNY! 

Tell him that WE are on budget with Chanel’s in comparison to Birkin/Kelly bags.  Now here’s to budgeting next bag’ more beers!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Cracking up, champagne taste with beer budget. TOO FUNNY!
> 
> Tell him that WE are on budget with Chanel’s in comparison to Birkin/Kelly bags.  Now here’s to budgeting next bag’ more beers!



Hehehehe, yes my friend @Jkfashionstyle , I couldn't agree with you more. I have often picked up our daughter and held her while saying "you wouldn't hit the woman carrying your child would you"? A line that I stole from the Nanny. He starts laughing and forgets what it is that he was saying.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Deadpool sequel 3 featured guest star @Vanana


Haha thank you - guest appearance chanel 17b mini!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Omg those boots are to die for!!!


Thank you they are some of my favorites


----------



## fally

ashin121 said:


> Ahahha your husband sounds hilarious!
> 
> They do try to make us happy right  haha


Oh yes hun, he is the love of my life.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)


You look so pretty today, my friend.  I love your Boy, your earrings and your pretty top.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> This is AWESOME!!!! I was wondering what you were doing yesterday/last night per our chat!!!


Apparently random posing with Deadpool advertisement was part of the agenda!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)


Those are officially my favorite cc studs.   hope you guys had fun! So lucky to have weekly outing with mom


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Love your earrings and you wear your boy so well!





mssmelanie said:


> I love that boy!





fally said:


> Love this my friend @Kendie26  simple yet polished.





Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty today, my friend.  I love your Boy, your earrings and your pretty top.





Vanana said:


> Those are officially my favorite cc studs.   hope you guys had fun! So lucky to have weekly outing with mom


You are ALL extremely generous w/ your sentiments & I sincerely appreciate all of you! I’m a big fan of each 1 of you glorious Lovelies!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)



Kendie that special gorgeous boy still makes me gasp ever time! Also totally loving your earrings, they are the perfect size! Great look my dear! [emoji8]


----------



## ashin121

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663


Haha yay for bathroom selfies!! Love your French Riviera and it goes so well with the cardi! So awesome that you have that Chanel bond with your mom!!!


----------



## ashin121

Rami00 said:


> This is one bag I could never part with! Reissue 226 still has my heart after all these years.


Loveeeee the reissue in 226! Cute skirt too! Where is it from?


----------



## ashin121

ccbaggirl89 said:


> All the time - but only when others are watching!
> You have a lovely bag in my fave combo ... blue + gold. [emoji813]Hope your team won!


Your comment reminded me of the quote " Dance like nobody's watching; love like you've never been hurt. Sing like nobody's listening ; live like it's heaven on earth " -Mark Twain . We should take pictures like nobodys watching lol! 

My team didn't win  Kendies team won! It was a good game . They were favored to win anyways


----------



## ashin121

tolliv said:


> Running errands today!
> View attachment 4023943


Wow! Gorgeous color! So understated but appreciated by Chanel addicts like us haha  love that about the reissue


----------



## ashin121

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225. [emoji813]


Perfect size and combo!


----------



## ashin121

steffysstyle said:


> I never get tired of my medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 4024024


Super chic and classy outfit! Everything just screams Chanel


----------



## ashin121

Vanana said:


> This is from yesterday... it needs to be done .
> 
> My red mini matches Deadpool, and... well it’s Deadpool!!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I *had to *do it!!!!
> View attachment 4024215


HahahahahhAha I love this @Vanana !!!!!!!!!!  Hahahaha


----------



## ashin121

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with caviar mini from the weekend
> View attachment 4024280
> 
> View attachment 4024281


Perfect outfit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)


Ohh love this boy! So unique!!!!


----------



## ashin121

steffysstyle said:


> Out and about with miss Jumbo today [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4025147


You have the best jackets !!!!!! Hello jumbo!


----------



## steffysstyle

ashin121 said:


> Super chic and classy outfit! Everything just screams Chanel





ashin121 said:


> You have the best jackets !!!!!! Hello jumbo!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Kendie that special gorgeous boy still makes me gasp ever time! Also totally loving your earrings, they are the perfect size! Great look my dear! [emoji8]





ashin121 said:


> Ohh love this boy! So unique!!!!


Kind Thanks to both of you Feel lucky to share & see all the beauty from you wonderful tpf’rs


----------



## Rami00

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Cracking up, champagne taste with beer budget. TOO FUNNY!
> 
> Tell him that WE are on budget with Chanel’s in comparison to Birkin/Kelly bags.  Now here’s to budgeting next bag’ more beers!


You girls are hilarious


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Heading out for a little bit of browsing and dinner with my beige mini vanity case today
> 
> View attachment 4022897



Beautiful, I love this style and colour for this time of year  [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Inspired by all the lovely ladies and their bathroom selfies made me try one also today at the Chanel boutique with my French Riviera and Chanel cardi borrowed from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4023663



Loooooooooove it, you are stunning and so are your beautiful pieces [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.



Fabulous, love your look and the pretty flower detailing, sooooooooo beautiful as always xxxx[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)



Stunning, boy and earrings, you look fabulous kendie
Lots of chanel love [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Out and about with miss Jumbo today
> 
> View attachment 4025147



Love your pictures, always so classic and beautiful [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Fabulous, love your look and the pretty flower detailing, sooooooooo beautiful as always xxxx[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Thank you so much, March786. 


ashin121 said:


> Perfect size and combo!


Thank you ashin121.


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Stunning, boy and earrings, you look fabulous kendie
> Lots of chanel love [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


& lot of love back at YOU! Thank you, as always March!


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Love your pictures, always so classic and beautiful [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you so much for your kind comment!


----------



## Dextersmom

I already posted this in the April reveal thread, but wanted to share here as well.  Out today with my newly purchased 18P iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.


----------



## cocobuba

Love all the gorgeous bags and pictures ladies! 
A recent outfit picture with my first Chanel bag that I got 7 years ago - the Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap  Still in such good condition for lambskin!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my Chanel Collection ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Leo the Lion

Beautiful coco handle in the small size ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

Reissue 2.55 in the 226 size. My favorite ♥


----------



## steffysstyle

All black with a splash of pearls


----------



## Sourisbrune

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4021082
> 
> 
> Hi from a winery in Santorini [emoji8]



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!!  Beautiful photo and perfect Chanel bag!
Santorini is one of my favorite places!  I haven’t been there in years
Can people still ride donkeys down that winding path?


----------



## Chanelandco

Picture of my new mini during vacay


----------



## BagZPlz

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4026432
> 
> All black with a splash of pearls



Is this the m/l? It looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Chanelandco said:


> Picture of my new mini during vacay


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

GGGiant stiletto heel  can you see my jumbo?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4026432
> 
> All black with a splash of pearls


Beautiful as always and those sexy heels!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> GGGiant stiletto heel  can you see my jumbo?
> View attachment 4026635


What a great shot!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful as always and those sexy heels!



Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> GGGiant stiletto heel  can you see my jumbo?
> View attachment 4026635



Wow! Now those are giant heels!


----------



## steffysstyle

BagZPlz said:


> Is this the m/l? It looks amazing on you!!


Thank you, yes it is


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love mirror selfie and it’s already Friday ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4026432
> 
> All black with a splash of pearls


Perfect


----------



## March786

Beautiful shot


----------



## mssmelanie

cocobuba said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags and pictures ladies!
> A recent outfit picture with my first Chanel bag that I got 7 years ago - the Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap  Still in such good condition for lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026409



I love this whole outfit!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I already posted this in the April reveal thread, but wanted to share here as well.  Out today with my newly purchased 18P iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.


Looks perfect on you!
 I’ll just look at your pictures a little while longer


----------



## mssmelanie

Jkfashionstyle said:


> GGGiant stiletto heel  can you see my jumbo?
> View attachment 4026635



Wow!  That’s so cool!  [emoji23]. Like what?


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Perfect



Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> GGGiant stiletto heel  can you see my jumbo?
> View attachment 4026635


Love how tiny the jumbo looks there. Those are gigantic heels!


----------



## Vanana

Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!) 
Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!)
> Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4026914


Beautiful dearest Vanana, love everything!
I love the dubai collection and so gutted I missed out on quite a few pieces!
Your bag is perfect! 
I also love your jacket, such lovely colours


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Beautiful dearest Vanana, love everything!
> I love the dubai collection and so gutted I missed out on quite a few pieces!
> Your bag is perfect!
> I also love your jacket, such lovely colours


Hi March thank you! I just recently got a leather jacket from that collection too that was worn on runway with this exact bag  and will hopefully wear it in spring soon (very thin jacket like a shirt). I missed the collection too it was before I began my chanel obsession but somehow ran into and got these 2 items brand new. 

This jacket is fun and it’s first outing I love the colors too! Here’s a close up of the tweed on the sleeve


----------



## Kendie26

cocobuba said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags and pictures ladies!
> A recent outfit picture with my first Chanel bag that I got 7 years ago - the Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap  Still in such good condition for lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026409


 HOLY WOW!!! If this isn’t 1 of the most stunning mods.....look at YOU!!You are killing it& your Jumbo looks pristine for 7 years old!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> GGGiant stiletto heel  can you see my jumbo?
> View attachment 4026635


 THIS IS FANTASTIC!!! So glad you took this pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!)
> Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4026914


Girl, if you don’t walk the “cat walk” for Karl just once in your life, I will be deeply disappointed (in HIM!!!) You slay, AGAIN!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love mirror selfie and it’s already Friday ❤️❤️❤️❤️


SO SO SO pretty!! You have such perfect skin, lips, hair, posture etc


----------



## Kendie26

My most “babied” Chanel


----------



## Kendie26

Leo the Lion said:


> Reissue 2.55 in the 226 size. My favorite ♥


You have so many  awesome bags but I agree w/ you, this is my favorite too (we are twins on this one)& 226 size rules!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031


Stunning as always my darling friend @Kendie26 . Wishing you a fab weekend ahead. April showers brings fally lots and lots of frizzy hair days. lol


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Hi March thank you! I just recently got a leather jacket from that collection too that was worn on runway with this exact bag  and will hopefully wear it in spring soon (very thin jacket like a shirt). I missed the collection too it was before I began my chanel obsession but somehow ran into and got these 2 items brand new.
> 
> This jacket is fun and it’s first outing I love the colors too! Here’s a close up of the tweed on the sleeve
> View attachment 4026932


Thankyou for the close up  the colours are beautiful


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031


Beautiful picture kendie 
Love how all the colours in your outfit just look perfect with your chanel


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Looks perfect on you!
> I’ll just look at your pictures a little while longer


You are too sweet.  Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!)
> Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4026914


So pretty, Vanana.  These soft pinks/mauves suit you beautifully.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031


EVERY SINGLE TIME you post this special beauty, I feel a little breathless, my friend.  It is exquisite and perfect on you in every way.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a FAB weekend ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031



Too perfect for words happy Friday Kendie


----------



## Iamminda

No glam shot here (lol) but I think my Reissue looks pretty fab in the sunlight.  Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> No glam shot here (lol) but I think my Reissue looks pretty fab in the sunlight.  Hope you all have a great weekend



[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel brooch and flats, these flats are 4 years old and still going strong.


----------



## cocobuba

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOW!!! If this isn’t 1 of the most stunning mods.....look at YOU!!You are killing it& your Jumbo looks pristine for 7 years old!



Thank you so much dear!!   I try to take good care of it!


----------



## Tykhe

Wearing the blue boy again. With a Zara shirt and a new Chanel necklace from Singapore.


----------



## cocobuba

mssmelanie said:


> I love this whole outfit!


Thank you so much - love the classics


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> No glam shot here (lol) but I think my Reissue looks pretty fab in the sunlight.  Hope you all have a great weekend


Stunning, IM!!!  Gorgeous Reissue basking in the sunshine... and the black is striking against your bright pink sweater.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tykhe said:


> Wearing the blue boy again. With a Zara shirt and a new Chanel necklace from Singapore.


Dreamy Boy and I love how you styled him.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> No glam shot here (lol) but I think my Reissue looks pretty fab in the sunlight.  Hope you all have a great weekend


You are wrong my sweetie!! THIS is uber glam indeedShe looks AMAZING!!! And love your bright pink/fuchsia color top


----------



## Kendie26

Tykhe said:


> Wearing the blue boy again. With a Zara shirt and a new Chanel necklace from Singapore.


Truly gorgeous beyond words....all of it! I’m thinking I need to start clothes shopping at Zara from all you gorgeous women posting their clothing!


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Stunning as always my darling friend @Kendie26 . Wishing you a fab weekend ahead. April showers brings fally lots and lots of frizzy hair days. lol





March786 said:


> Beautiful picture kendie
> Love how all the colours in your outfit just look perfect with your chanel





Dextersmom said:


> EVERY SINGLE TIME you post this special beauty, I feel a little breathless, my friend.  It is exquisite and perfect on you in every way.





Law said:


> Too perfect for words happy Friday Kendie





GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Thanks & hugs to all of you sweethearts for the kind words  I know I definitely have you beat @fally on the frizzy hair part!!And @Dextersmom I often think of you with this one because I recall we both got black ML CF either on the same day or within a day or 2 of each other Happy Friday Chanel Lovelies!


----------



## Dextersmom

Enjoying this Friday with my black lamb mini with shiny ruthenium hardware.  This was my very first mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly my CC goddesses .  Both of you are looking gorgeous today as usual.  DM — I really love and need your pink striped top (I love striped tops but I don’t have a pretty pink one like yours).  



Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, IM!!!  Gorgeous Reissue basking in the sunshine... and the black is striking against your bright pink sweater.





Kendie26 said:


> You are wrong my sweetie!! THIS is uber glam indeedShe looks AMAZING!!! And love your bright pink/fuchsia color top


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly my CC goddesses .  Both of you are looking gorgeous today as usual.  DM — I really love and need your pink striped top (I love striped tops but I don’t have a pretty pink one like yours).


Thank you, love.  This top came in a few colors and it is a brand from the UK, I believe, called Boden.  Purchased at Nordstrom (and it was super inexpensive), where else?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, love.  This top came in a few colors and it is a brand from the UK, I believe, called Boden.  Purchased at Nordstrom (and it was super inexpensive), where else?



Thanks DM.  We may be twins soon (for once, lol).  I really love it.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031


You took good care of baby! Look at that gleaming flawless lambskin


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> No glam shot here (lol) but I think my Reissue looks pretty fab in the sunlight.  Hope you all have a great weekend


Reissue is ALWAYS glam AND fab... you know that silly!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Wearing the blue boy again. With a Zara shirt and a new Chanel necklace from Singapore.


Jealous... I can’t wear mine yet because the weather really is horrible here still  

Looks so great in your photo it’s making me look forward to it even more


----------



## Tykhe

Out with the new patent mini tonight. Also maiden voyage of my robot jacket. Can’t believe it took this long to get around to wearing this beauty.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!)
> Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4026914





Vanana said:


> Hi March thank you! I just recently got a leather jacket from that collection too that was worn on runway with this exact bag  and will hopefully wear it in spring soon (very thin jacket like a shirt). I missed the collection too it was before I began my chanel obsession but somehow ran into and got these 2 items brand new.
> 
> This jacket is fun and it’s first outing I love the colors too! Here’s a close up of the tweed on the sleeve
> View attachment 4026932


Fashionista mama @Vanana ! Love the tweed jacket, love the look.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying this Friday with my black lamb mini with shiny ruthenium hardware.  This was my very first mini.


So gorgeous and still look so Perfect! I love the pretty colors on your wrist too! It’s the first time I see someone with those colors on this!


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> Out with the new patent mini tonight. Also maiden voyage of my robot jacket. Can’t believe it took this long to get around to wearing this beauty.



Love your Robot! It looks so nice with your black slacks and rockstuds.
I am so glad I am not the only one with 2017 items sitting in my closet unworn (from Cosmopolite, so at least I have caught up to wearing Data Centre


----------



## Tykhe

nicole0612 said:


> Love your Robot! It looks so nice with your black slacks and rockstuds.
> I am so glad I am not the only one with 2017 items sitting in my closet unworn (from Cosmopolite, so at least I have caught up to wearing Data Centre


Haha. I actually have a unworn jacket from the Seoul line. I was contemplating selling it last night but it looks pretty hanging in my closet. Too bad it looks better on the hanger than on me.


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> Haha. I actually have a unworn jacket from the Seoul line. I was contemplating selling it last night but it looks pretty hanging in my closet. Too bad it looks better on the hanger than on me.



Ok you have me beat there! Seoul collection is nice for Spring weather so maybe this will be the year to wear it haha!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Haha. I actually have a unworn jacket from the Seoul line. I was contemplating selling it last night but it looks pretty hanging in my closet. Too bad it looks better on the hanger than on me.


This is such a great color!!!! So versatile and can easily pair with jeans and sneakers to over more dressed up feminine outfit under too!!!!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> This is such a great color!!!! So versatile and can easily pair with jeans and sneakers to over more dressed up feminine outfit under too!!!!


Thanks for saying that. You make me want to take it out for a spin. The buttons are adorable but it fits a bit weirdly around my shoulders.


----------



## Havanese 28

steffysstyle said:


> I never get tired of my medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 4024024


It’s beautiful, and so classic, But Those Shoes are gorgeous as well!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Thanks for saying that. You make me want to take it out for a spin. The buttons are adorable but it fits a bit weirdly around my shoulders.


It is absolutely gorgeous for real. Seoul has gorgeous colors.  Do you think the shoulder may be due to the epaulets? Plus if you feel it didn’t fit right just bring it back to the seamstress at boutique and show them they will find ways to make it what you want  hurry! It’s such a happy and pretty color with a easy to wear cut!!! I so want a red/raspberry/orange chanel tweed coat


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, if you don’t walk the “cat walk” for Karl just once in your life, I will be deeply disappointed (in HIM!!!) You slay, AGAIN!


Thought of this song while reading @Kendie26 comment, can’t get it out of my head, oh boy!

Too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
New York and Japan

And I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk 
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk @Vanana


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Casual Friday with caviar WOC, she hasn’t been out for a while. Nothing special about my outfit but this elbow sleeves turtleneck from 2009, haven’t worn for several years (couldn’t let go for donations every spring-cleaning).


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So gorgeous and still look so Perfect! I love the pretty colors on your wrist too! It’s the first time I see someone with those colors on this!


Thank you, my friend.  Both of these clic H's are rose gold and the colors are called rose velour and the blue is called lin.  They really do come in a rainbow of colors.


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with caviar WOC, she hasn’t been out for a while. Nothing special about my outfit but this elbow sleeves turtleneck from 2009, haven’t worn for several years (couldn’t let go for donations every spring-cleaning).
> View attachment 4027671


You look amazing my friend @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tykhe said:


> Wearing the blue boy again. With a Zara shirt and a new Chanel necklace from Singapore.


Gorgeous color, I just  I wish they had done more pieces in this beautiful shade.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> You look amazing my friend @Jkfashionstyle


Thank you sweetie @fally  How are we doing with beer budgeting?


----------



## steffysstyle

Havanese 28 said:


> It’s beautiful, and so classic, But Those Shoes are gorgeous as well!



Thank you! I just got those Dior heels last week and have been trying to use them as much as possible


----------



## MahaM

Tykhe said:


> Out with the new patent mini tonight. Also maiden voyage of my robot jacket. Can’t believe it took this long to get around to wearing this beauty.


Love your look!
Back is stunning and love the jacket .


----------



## nuf

Is it an action?


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thought of this song while reading @Kendie26 comment, can’t get it out of my head, oh boy!
> 
> Too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
> New York and Japan
> 
> And I'm too sexy for your party
> Too sexy for your party
> No way I'm disco dancing
> 
> I'm a model you know what I mean
> And I do my little turn on the catwalk
> Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
> I do my little turn on the catwalk @Vanana





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with caviar WOC, she hasn’t been out for a while. Nothing special about my outfit but this elbow sleeves turtleneck from 2009, haven’t worn for several years (couldn’t let go for donations every spring-cleaning).
> View attachment 4027671


  Now THAT is awesome @Jkfashionstyle ...oh yeah, i know the song & can TOTALLY see @Vanana ”working” it semi-dancing, semi-prancing down Karl’s catwalk/stage! How fun would it be to see in person?! Life goals!!!
You ALWAYS bring it beautifully in your mods ....love the WOC on you & elbow length is so chic,  classy & sexy at the same time!


----------



## Kendie26

nuf said:


> Is it an action?


Yes indeed, your WOC is totally admiring that fun drink!! YOu captured that stunning color perfectly in this pic!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous for real. Seoul has gorgeous colors.  Do you think the shoulder may be due to the epaulets? Plus if you feel it didn’t fit right just bring it back to the seamstress at boutique and show them they will find ways to make it what you want  hurry! It’s such a happy and pretty color with a easy to wear cut!!! I so want a red/raspberry/orange chanel tweed coat


Yeah but the epaulets have the cute buttons on them so I don’t want them altered haha argh. It fit me much better before I got pregnant. I think my bust size increased a bit last year and now I hope it will shrink back. This jacket fit perfectly before I had my son. Now it looks a bit weird around the bust. The color is quite pretty and good for spring. Argh you are talking me into keeping it haha.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly outing w/ Mom (& my Boy & favorite earrings)


Love those pleats and of course the lovely earings!!


----------



## Bibi25260

ashin121 said:


> Haha yay for bathroom selfies!! Love your French Riviera and it goes so well with the cardi! So awesome that you have that Chanel bond with your mom!!!


Thank you very much! Oh yes unfortunately for our wallets we have a Chanel bond


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Loooooooooove it, you are stunning and so are your beautiful pieces [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you very much for the sweet compliment!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I already posted this in the April reveal thread, but wanted to share here as well.  Out today with my newly purchased 18P iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.


Stunning bracelet!! And beautiful bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

cocobuba said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags and pictures ladies!
> A recent outfit picture with my first Chanel bag that I got 7 years ago - the Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap  Still in such good condition for lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026409


You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love mirror selfie and it’s already Friday ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful red perfect with your lovely black white outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!)
> Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4026914


Love your entire outfit! Looking fabulous and love the cardi!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031


I'm offering to babysit this beautiful bag!!
And love the scarf!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Wearing the blue boy again. With a Zara shirt and a new Chanel necklace from Singapore.


Looking fabulous!! It looks like your necklace is the longer version my mom got which I posted in the April thread.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying this Friday with my black lamb mini with shiny ruthenium hardware.  This was my very first mini.


It looks so puffy and lucious, love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Out with the new patent mini tonight. Also maiden voyage of my robot jacket. Can’t believe it took this long to get around to wearing this beauty.


Love your casual chic outfit!! Everything you're wearing is lovely!!


----------



## Tykhe

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous!! It looks like your necklace is the longer version my mom got which I posted in the April thread.


I love black Chanel jewelry. If they ever make so black hardware into costume jewelry I will be all over it. This necklace is a dark silver though so it will have to do for now. .


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Haha. I actually have a unworn jacket from the Seoul line. I was contemplating selling it last night but it looks pretty hanging in my closet. Too bad it looks better on the hanger than on me.


I believe you can rock this jacket!!
I have a cardigan with the same buttons which I also haven't worn yet....


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with caviar WOC, she hasn’t been out for a while. Nothing special about my outfit but this elbow sleeves turtleneck from 2009, haven’t worn for several years (couldn’t let go for donations every spring-cleaning).
> View attachment 4027671


Love everything!! And yes your turtleneck also! I also have old clothes and wear them, I recently discovered my Max Mara coat is already 10 years old.


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> Is it an action?


Love the sheen on your lovely WOC!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Yeah but the epaulets have the cute buttons on them so I don’t want them altered haha argh. It fit me much better before I got pregnant. I think my bust size increased a bit last year and now I hope it will shrink back. This jacket fit perfectly before I had my son. Now it looks a bit weird around the bust. The color is quite pretty and good for spring. Argh you are talking me into keeping it haha.


You can ask for the seamstress to flatten the epaulets if they "bother" you.
I can see it worn with black and pink tees, pink flats.
Camel/beige tee with same colour shoes....


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> I love black Chanel jewelry. If they ever make so black hardware into costume jewelry I will be all over it. This necklace is a dark silver though so it will have to do for now. .


I also posted a black hardware necklace in the April thread! Did you see it?


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083



Lovely grey and black outfit! Have a lovely weekend too


----------



## Tykhe

Bibi25260 said:


> I believe you can rock this jacket!!
> I have a cardigan with the same buttons which I also haven't worn yet....


I love these buttons. Looks so cute hanging in my closet.


Bibi25260 said:


> I also posted a black hardware necklace in the April thread! Did you see it?


oh yeah! It was really nice. Too bad my boutique didn’t get it. They only get the weird crazy pieces. Haha. If they got that one I would be on it like a Pomeranian on a chicken nugget.


----------



## nuf

Kendie26 said:


> Yes indeed, your WOC is totally admiring that fun drink!! YOu captured that stunning color perfectly in this pic!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Lovely grey and black outfit! Have a lovely weekend too


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083





Bibi25260 said:


> I'm offering to babysit this beautiful bag!!
> And love the scarf!


Deal!! You can babysit my ML chevron & I’ll babysit your So Black reissue!! You look absolutely DIVINE!!!


----------



## nuf

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the sheen on your lovely WOC!


Thank you. The color is really awesome.


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> I love these buttons. Looks so cute hanging in my closet.
> 
> oh yeah! It was really nice. Too bad my boutique didn’t get it. They only get the weird crazy pieces. Haha. If they got that one I would be on it like a Pomeranian on a chicken nugget.


But it shouldn't be hanging in the closet all the time.....please wear it and show us a mod shot 
If you want the code for  the necklace I can give it to you and your SA can request it from another boutique.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Deal!! You can babysit my ML chevron & I’ll babysit your So Black reissue!! You look absolutely DIVINE!!!


Alrighty we have a deal!!
Thank you!


----------



## cchan83

Chanel star brooch, patent heels & 226 reissue for a wedding.


----------



## Law

Taking my HG reissue baby out for a spin today. Excuse my dirty mirror in this mod lol[emoji33]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> SO SO SO pretty!! You have such perfect skin, lips, hair, posture etc


Can I say an Amen? I’m sure you do too coz we have pretty awesome twins taste!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red perfect with your lovely black white outfit!


Thank you lovely!  Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Love the minimalist yet classy vibe!!! Wonderful weekend!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying this Friday with my black lamb mini with shiny ruthenium hardware.  This was my very first mini.


So precious!  Reminds me of my love for my very first chanel!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031


So gorgeous and luxurious! She is worth babying!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Happy Friday everyone (finally it’s here!)
> Glazed calfskin pink mini circle bag with antique gold hardware from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4026914


So chic and sassy at the same time!  Picture perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So precious!  Reminds me of my love for my very first chanel!


Thank you so much, Firstchanellv28. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning bracelet!! And beautiful bag!!


Thank you Bibi. 



Bibi25260 said:


> It looks so puffy and lucious, love it!


You are too kind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> Taking my HG reissue baby out for a spin today. Excuse my dirty mirror in this mod lol[emoji33]


This bag looks great on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Elegant beauties; you and your reissue.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Stunning as always bibi, love your styling


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Reissue looks so puffy and yummy  
Classy and chic outfit Bibi.


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> This bag looks great on you.



Thank you so much DM I love this bag so much [emoji173]️ also I’m a long time admirer of your fabulous Chanel collection and your always beautiful mods!


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> Thank you so much DM I love this bag so much [emoji173]️ also I’m a long time admirer of your fabulous Chanel collection and your always beautiful mods!


Thank you.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Always stunning my friend @Bibi25260Hope you are having an amazing day / weekend. Miss you.


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Taking my HG reissue baby out for a spin today. Excuse my dirty mirror in this mod lol[emoji33]


 You are 1 very stylish & most gorgeous woman!! You know I’m a huge fan of your HG bag! Awesome mod & I like that bedspread too! Kind of Flower power-ish....reminds me of the bulbs called Alliums (if you’re into gardening!)


----------



## Kendie26

cchan83 said:


> Chanel star brooch, patent heels & 226 reissue for a wedding.
> View attachment 4028110


You look super elegant & chic!! Your 226 (my fave forever) looks perfect on you!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> You are 1 very stylish & most gorgeous woman!! You know I’m a huge fan of your HG bag! Awesome mod & I like that bedspread too! Kind of Flower power-ish....reminds me of the bulbs called Alliums (if you’re into gardening!)



Thank you darling Kendie you are always just the sweetest! I never tire of using my beautiful reissue baby, I love her so!!! 

The bedspread is by a company called missprint, the do some really lovely 50’s style prints and I just love this one. I also have curtains in my lounge by Sanderson that are very similar so I must be a fan of Alliums without knowing it [emoji5]


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Such a nice cardigan!!! And with one of my favorites of your bags


----------



## FunBagz

Happy National Beer Day! Two of my favorite things...Chanel and beer. Cheers!


----------



## Law

FunBagz said:


> Happy National Beer Day! Two of my favorite things...Chanel and beer. Cheers!
> View attachment 4028605



Happy weekend @FunBagz ! What a perfect shade of green [emoji177]


----------



## cchan83

Kendie26 said:


> You look super elegant & chic!! Your 226 (my fave forever) looks perfect on you!



Thanks Kendie26. [emoji8]


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
I don’t think this is the appropriate place to post this, but I tried to post in a separate thread and got no response. I noticed this peeling on the leather part of the strap only after lightly carrying my brand new bag for only three times. Is this something that warrants a call to the SA who sold me the bag? I got it from Chanel in a department store. I made the order by phone, so the SA is in a different state. They also had trouble locating a bag for me because most were sold out. The closest Chanel location is about 45 min away. I also heard how long it can take to fix your bag. Is this considered ok? Do I ask for a repair? Or exchange? Or just ignore it because it is considered a minor issue? Thanks


----------



## susan08

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> I don’t think this is the appropriate place to post this, but I tried to post in a separate thread and got no response. I noticed this peeling on the leather part of the strap only after lightly carrying my brand new bag for only three times. Is this something that warrants a call to the SA who sold me the bag? I got it from Chanel in a department store. I made the order by phone, so the SA is in a different state. They also had trouble locating a bag for me because most were sold out. The closest Chanel location is about 45 min away. I also heard how long it can take to fix your bag. Is this considered ok? Do I ask for a repair? Or exchange? Or just ignore it because it is considered a minor issue? Thanks



My bag had same issue and i bought it overseas. Just bring it to the store if it’s within one year since you bought it. They will send it to repair for free. Not sure the price if it’s over one year. Remember to take the receipt with you. Btw, department store doesn’t repair, you have to go to boutique for repair. 

My repair took around 2-3 weeks and I picked it up after getting a phone call. Maybe they could ship it to you after repair. I just want to check the repair so I went to store again. Hope it helps


----------



## cchan83

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027031



I love it. Your baby is so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## cchan83

Bringing this vintage patent camera bag for day out.


----------



## cchan83

steffysstyle said:


> I never get tired of my medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 4024024



I love your style so much. Always chic & sophisticated! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.



Beautiful look for this Saturday night (and every night)!


----------



## cchan83

My vintage patent camera bag & 09A Filigree necklace on a sunny [emoji41] day! Have a nice day all!


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


So gorgeous @Dextersmom  wishing you a wonderful weekend


----------



## cchan83

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.



Love your red mini! Enjoy!


----------



## steffysstyle

cchan83 said:


> I love your style so much. Always chic & sophisticated! [emoji7]



Thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

cchan83 said:


> My vintage patent camera bag & 09A Filigree necklace on a sunny [emoji41] day! Have a nice day all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028842
> 
> View attachment 4028842



Love your camera bag, the vintage camera bags are my favourite.


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.



Love your whole ootd! Hope it is not rude to ask, but can you please let me know the model of your Cartier watch? I love how it looks on you!


----------



## MarLie

Shopping day with blue WOC...Im still crazy about this shade of blue[emoji4]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


Love this red mini and your sweater dress.  You look so chic and elegant


----------



## steffysstyle

So happy that the weather in Zurich is much warmer again, so I can start using my small flap in beige more often


----------



## Law

steffysstyle said:


> So happy that the weather in Zurich is much warmer again, so I can start using my small flap in beige more often
> 
> View attachment 4028971



Super chic as always!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Law said:


> Super chic as always!!



Thank you so much, have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Always stunning my friend @Bibi25260Hope you are having an amazing day / weekend. Miss you.


Thank you so much! 
Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Elegant beauties; you and your reissue.


Thank you very much! 


March786 said:


> Stunning as always bibi, love your styling


Aww thank you!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Reissue looks so puffy and yummy
> Classy and chic outfit Bibi.


Thanks a lot! I do keep touching it...


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Taking my HG reissue baby out for a spin today. Excuse my dirty mirror in this mod lol[emoji33]


I love your classic beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love the minimalist yet classy vibe!!! Wonderful weekend!


Thank you so much, I really appriciate it! 
Have a wonderful weekend also!


----------



## MahaM

My new  Gabrielle Hobo Bag ...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


You are ALWAYS beautiful & most stunning so it’s hard to come up w/ new compliments!But, my 1st thought seeing this was (& please excuse me if this is weird, rude or whatever) but I’d really just be SO happy (& I mean happier than REALLY happy) to have your gorgeous legs!! Oh & I smiled seeing the book on the door, as you know I ordered it at your recommendation


----------



## Kendie26

MahaM said:


> View attachment 4029042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new  Gabrielle Hobo Bag ...


You look terrific & I absolutely LOVE your shoes too!!


----------



## Kendie26

cchan83 said:


> My vintage patent camera bag & 09A Filigree necklace on a sunny [emoji41] day! Have a nice day all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028842
> 
> View attachment 4028842


BEAUTIFUL!!! I so adore the camera bags ...looks lovely on you along w/ your pretty necklace!


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> I love your classic beauty!!



Thanks so much darling bibi!


----------



## MahaM

Kendie26 said:


> You look terrific & I absolutely LOVE your shoes too!!


Thanks a lot ..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Lazy Sunday with my Edgy Boy


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You are ALWAYS beautiful & most stunning so it’s hard to come up w/ new compliments!But, my 1st thought seeing this was (& please excuse me if this is weird, rude or whatever) but I’d really just be SO happy (& I mean happier than REALLY happy) to have your gorgeous legs!! Oh & I smiled seeing the book on the door, as you know I ordered it at your recommendation


Oh my friend, thank you so much.  You are so funny and kind.  Yes, good eyes!! I read that book when I am waiting for my DH.


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look for this Saturday night (and every night)!


Thank you, my friend. 



fally said:


> So gorgeous @Dextersmom  wishing you a wonderful weekend


Thank you, sweet fally. 



cchan83 said:


> Love your red mini! Enjoy!


Thank you. 



steffysstyle said:


> Love your whole ootd! Hope it is not rude to ask, but can you please let me know the model of your Cartier watch? I love how it looks on you!


Thank you, steffysstyle. I am happy to share with you.  It is the small model of the Tank Solo.  



Chanel923 said:


> Love this red mini and your sweater dress.  You look so chic and elegant


Thank you so much, Chanel923.


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Lazy Sunday with my Edgy Boy


You and your Boy look adorable.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Weekend outing with my M/L flap


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Oh my friend, thank you so much.  You are so funny and kind.  Yes, good eyes!! I read that book when I am waiting for my DH.
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet fally.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you, steffysstyle. I am happy to share with you.  It is the small model of the Tank Solo.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Chanel923.



Thank you so much for sharing! I am thinking of getting a classic style watch and have been looking into something from Cartier.


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Weekend outing with my M/L flap


 OMG THAT COLOR!!! You gals w/ this & similar caramel/brown shades are truly KILLING me!!!
THAT is LIGHTS OUT, OUT OF THIS WORLD AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS! You look amazing w/ her!!!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


Beautiful, love the simplicity of your outfit with a beautiful red chanel 
My favourite colour


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> So happy that the weather in Zurich is much warmer again, so I can start using my small flap in beige more often
> 
> View attachment 4028971


Fabulous, love your outfit  it’s like a breath of fresh air!
Hoping the weather in london, will get better soon too


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Beautiful, love the simplicity of your outfit with a beautiful red chanel
> My favourite colour


Thank you, March786.  This seems to be my Saturday night bag.  It so easily adds a fun splash and I don't have to think too much about the rest of my ensemble.


----------



## Zucnarf

Beige caviar my love!


----------



## Orangeisthenewblack18

.


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Fabulous, love your outfit  it’s like a breath of fresh air!
> Hoping the weather in london, will get better soon too


Thank you so much! Hope it gets warmer in London soon


----------



## nuf

Did you have a nice Sunday? We had a nice time with the family. It's how I love to spend our weekends.


----------



## tolliv

Traveling with this beauty.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


OOoooh so pretty!!!   date night?


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> Did you have a nice Sunday? We had a nice time with the family. It's how I love to spend our weekends.


Had an unexpectedly hectic day dealing with a surprise crisis (all's well now) but seeing your photos really really relaxed me and made me smile  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Lazy Sunday with my Edgy Boy


Nice casual pairing. also extremely jealous of the shorts and t-shirt pairing


----------



## MahaM

tolliv said:


> Traveling with this beauty.
> View attachment 4029658
> View attachment 4029660


 Beautiful bag and lovely set of luggage.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Not really an action shot, but taking a break with my woc and new pouch. It’s my last night in Japan and this cutie has been my go to travel bag (aside from my long champ) the last two weeks.


----------



## Vanana

PuccaNGaru said:


> Not really an action shot, but taking a break with my woc and new pouch. It’s my last night in Japan and this cutie has been my go to travel bag (aside from my long champ) the last two weeks.
> View attachment 4030166


Woc is indeed a great one to tuck into the luggage as one of the trusty travel companions! Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Vanana

Easy reliable 225 today


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kendie26 said:


> OMG THAT COLOR!!! You gals w/ this & similar caramel/brown shades are truly KILLING me!!!
> THAT is LIGHTS OUT, OUT OF THIS WORLD AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS! You look amazing w/ her!!!!


Thank you so much!!! @Kendie26 
You ALWAYS have the kindest words to say! I loooooove this shade too, it’s so versatile and goes well with everything. Here’s one more photo for the record!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier 

Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~ 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom 



And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nuf said:


> Did you have a nice Sunday? We had a nice time with the family. It's how I love to spend our weekends.


Beautiful mini and nice casual chic style!! @nuf


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PuccaNGaru said:


> Not really an action shot, but taking a break with my woc and new pouch. It’s my last night in Japan and this cutie has been my go to travel bag (aside from my long champ) the last two weeks.
> View attachment 4030166


Your reissue WOC has such beautiful sheen and your new pouch looks so adorable! I hope you had a wonderful stay in Tokyo @PuccaNGaru


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> Traveling with this beauty.
> View attachment 4029658
> View attachment 4029660


Reissue is the best travel mate! Yours looks like 224 size? It's so precious!!   I hope you have a wonderful travel @tolliv


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245


Beautiful jacket  and agree on reliable 225, my beautiful twines @Vanana ( on GHW )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thank you so much!!! @Kendie26
> You ALWAYS have the kindest words to say! I loooooove this shade too, it’s so versatile and goes well with everything. Here’s one more photo for the record!


What a beautiful shade of beige ML   my dear jewelries twines @Elegantlytwist


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️


----------



## Zucnarf

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thank you so much!!! @Kendie26
> You ALWAYS have the kindest words to say! I loooooove this shade too, it’s so versatile and goes well with everything. Here’s one more photo for the record!



Amazing


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


WELCOME BACK to our Red Queen & “Ladies Room Queen!!”You are always missed but you always come back w/ a wonderful, happy vengeance!! LOVE all of your mods, all of your bags & YOU! Hope your trip was wonderful & that you are having a lovely start to spring season!


----------



## riquita

Just wanted to share my accessories from yesterday's brunch to one of my favorite forums. Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers! Have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thank you so much!!! @Kendie26
> You ALWAYS have the kindest words to say! I loooooove this shade too, it’s so versatile and goes well with everything. Here’s one more photo for the record!


Totally “the Bomb Diggity”...i’m so thrilled for all of you that have found this most special color!! TDF phenomenal


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553


I love love love this bag!


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Thank you for all the eye candy. I hope you had a great spring break.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for all the eye candy. I hope you had a great spring break.


Thank you dear beautiful Rami I hope you have a wonderful spring!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> I love love love this bag!


Thanks ever so much Rami! Huge compliment from you. It was an HG bag for me. I’ve been working on a little “project”  that is kind of like your 10 bag concept but this 1 is going nowhere!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553


I love seeing your "Van" here!  it looks like a piece of art You have the most unique and perfect collection, dear my reissue   I love the shot with your beautiful new car!!


Kendie26 said:


> WELCOME BACK to our Red Queen & “Ladies Room Queen!!”You are always missed but you always come back w/ a wonderful, happy vengeance!! LOVE all of your mods, all of your bags & YOU! Hope your trip was wonderful & that you are having a lovely start to spring season!


Thank you my darling friend!  You're the most sweetest and funnest friend I've missed you ~  your positive energy with fun emoji! Your sense of humor always makes me smile and laugh,  brighten up this forum!  You're very important to me & everyone here my darling friend! It's chilly weather again here east coast today but it will be getting finally warmer this weekend I hope you have a fabulous spring season


----------



## shopgirl4cc

riquita said:


> Just wanted to share my accessories from yesterday's brunch to one of my favorite forums. Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030555


Beautiful smile & Chanels @riquita  Thanks for sharing!  Your M/L flap and classic pearl necklace goes well perfectly! Both are such classic pieces & I wear them often  I am happy we're twines on both Happy Monday


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245


Beautiful as always Vanana


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue is the best travel mate! Yours looks like 224 size? It's so precious!!   I hope you have a wonderful travel @tolliv



It is a 224 and I am totally in love with it.


----------



## riquita

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful smile & Chanels @riquita  Thanks for sharing!  Your M/L flap and classic pearl necklace goes well perfectly! Both are such classic pieces & I wear them often [emoji813] I am happy we're twines on both Happy Monday


Thank you shopgirl4cc! It's actually a Jumbo classic, and I've had her for almost 11 years! I want a M/L flap one day though. I love seeing your Chanel collection,  and everyone else's too.


----------



## riquita

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom [emoji2]
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Wow shopgirl4cc! These pictures made my jaw drop!


----------



## Kendie26

riquita said:


> Just wanted to share my accessories from yesterday's brunch to one of my favorite forums. Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030555


Gorgeous bag & pearls for sure but your mega-watt smile steals the show!!!


----------



## tolliv

Hanging out with the hubby. 





View attachment 4030714


----------



## GeorginaLavender

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan



Such artsy pics!!! There really should be a thread on TPF called restaurant restroom selfies [emoji16][emoji38]. And other TPFers can chime in and guess the restaurant.


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan



Good Evening darling @shopgirl4cc , you're a vision of loveliness as always. I love your elegant / effortless style. Hope you are having a wonderful evening and it's so good to see you back on PF. Wishing you and your family a fab week ahead.


----------



## fally

GeorginaLavender said:


> Such artsy pics!!! There really should be a thread on TPF called restaurant restroom selfies [emoji16][emoji38]. And other TPFers can chime in and guess the restaurant.


I love this idea my friend @GeorginaLavender , it would be our version of Where in the world is @shopgirl4cc


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Helloooo!!! I hope you had a great visit. It’s a bit cold but you look gorgeous and selected the best bags for visiting the nyc  
Such gorgeous photos and you have the most puffy lambskin bags


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553


Dearest you are wise to bring her out and this lovely bag looks amazing with you!  

I really love how you captured ALL the pretty colors and the texture on our beloved tweed bag


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks ever so much Rami! Huge compliment from you. It was an HG bag for me. I’ve been working on a little “project”  that is kind of like your 10 bag concept but this 1 is going nowhere!!


You are very sweet! Thank you so much 
I would love to see the final outcome! I am also working on a little project myself lol. If I was you, I would never let this bag go either. It’s so unique.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> OOoooh so pretty!!!   date night?


Yes and thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Hello, my Chanel queen!!!! You and your lovely troupe of Chanel's, spreading beauty all through the land.


----------



## riquita

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous bag & pearls for sure but your mega-watt smile steals the show!!!


Thank you Kendie26! I had that same big smile when I saw your "Van!"


----------



## nuf

Love this sunny weather! My new mini and our weekends family time.


----------



## aki_sato

Here is my wide self modelling small coco for a dear friend @honey_bunny


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my red mini and quilted ballet flats.


Love the simple yet classy and chic outfit!! And of course in love with your mini!!


----------



## Bibi25260

nuf said:


> Love this sunny weather! My new mini and our weekends family time.


Perfect outfit for the weekend with that gorgeous mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> So happy that the weather in Zurich is much warmer again, so I can start using my small flap in beige more often
> 
> View attachment 4028971


Coco Chanel would be proud of this lovely outfit of yours!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245


Indeed, classic beauty!
And love the trim on your jacket.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Happy to see you again!! Always a delight watching your mod shots and how you hold your bags!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553


Beautiful bag on a beautfiul lady!!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Just wanted to share my accessories from yesterday's brunch to one of my favorite forums. Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovers! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030555


Perfect classic accessories!! But your smile is the prettiest


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Here is my wide self modelling small coco for a dear friend @honey_bunny


Girl, STOP...you are SO absolutely NOT “wide!!” You are “cray”  saying that! Coco is a VERY lucky bag to be w/ such a beautiful Mom (inside & out) & I always love your adorable ensembles/outfits. ALso loving your hair (is it cut diff or up in the back) I can NOT believe baby aki_sato is 9 weeks old already~WHAT?!!! I haven’t wanted to PM you lately as I know your life is SUPER busy!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

riquita said:


> Thank you shopgirl4cc! It's actually a Jumbo classic, and I've had her for almost 11 years! I want a M/L flap one day though. I love seeing your Chanel collection,  and everyone else's too.


Oh sorry for my mistake  Yes I now see yours is Jumbo and I also noticed it's a super precious "single flap" from chains' 


riquita said:


> Wow shopgirl4cc! These pictures made my jaw drop!


Thank you @riquita


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nuf said:


> Love this sunny weather! My new mini and our weekends family time.


What an adorable square & super puffy quilts on caviar!  Love your casual chic style @nuf


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aki_sato said:


> Here is my wide self modelling small coco for a dear friend @honey_bunny


Wow, what a pretty color coco!! Is it from this season's? You look super cute @aki_sato


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> Hanging out with the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 4030708
> View attachment 4030710
> View attachment 4030711
> 
> View attachment 4030714


You rock with your 224! @tolliv  Love your CL boots too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

GeorginaLavender said:


> Such artsy pics!!! There really should be a thread on TPF called restaurant restroom selfies [emoji16][emoji38]. And other TPFers can chime in and guess the restaurant.


Thanks so much @GeorginaLavender  for your sweet compliment always. 



fally said:


> I love this idea my friend @GeorginaLavender , it would be our version of Where in the world is @shopgirl4cc


Hahaha..You are always fun my sweet friend @fally  
I know that would be fun for Chanel lovelies and actually a few Chanel friends suggested to me to open the thread since before, and you and @GeorginaLavender now, okay now I consider the one soon....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Helloooo!!! I hope you had a great visit. It’s a bit cold but you look gorgeous and selected the best bags for visiting the nyc
> Such gorgeous photos and you have the most puffy lambskin bags


Thank you so much @Vanana ! Yeah It's been cold weather in NYC for a whole week while we stayed...even seen snowing sometimes and i wore winter furs & gloves. It's actually Caviar M/L with GHW this time ( sorry i forgot to mention ) I usually don't bring lamb M/L for travel.  I've missed your fun & powerful posts here! Hope you're well & enjoy upcoming warmer weather this weekend 


Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my Chanel queen!!!! You and your lovely troupe of Chanel's, spreading beauty all through the land.


You're so sweet, Thanks so much!  I've missed you so much and your beautiful mod shots, my gorgeous friend I know your area is perfect weather always I am so longing for your gorgeous beach house and beautiful city! Wish someday....maybe when my hubby retires..?haha Wishing you the best joyful & peaceful spring there 


Bibi25260 said:


> Happy to see you again!! Always a delight watching your mod shots and how you hold your bags!


Thank you so much my sweet friend Bibi! I missed you! How are you doing this spring? I hope all is well and happiness there with you as always!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco Chanel would be proud of this lovely outfit of yours!!


How lovely of you to say! Thank you so much


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553



Such a beautiful tweed bag!


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan



Welcome back, what a beautiful collection of bags you have!


----------



## nuf

@Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc thank you my friends!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed, classic beauty!
> And love the trim on your jacket.


Thank you bibi


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the simple yet classy and chic outfit!! And of course in love with your mini!!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> You rock with your 224! @tolliv  Love your CL boots too



Thank you!! The boots are one of my favs [emoji7]


----------



## riquita

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect classic accessories!! But your smile is the prettiest


Thank you Bibi25260! [emoji1] 
I always love seeing you in this forum!


----------



## lvchanellvr

It is a beautiful Spring day and decided I needed to carry a little dusty pink mini.


----------



## Mosman

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful Spring day and decided I needed to carry a little dusty pink mini.
> 
> View attachment 4031750


May I ask what season/collection your beautiful mini or the first 2 serial number ?, I am looking for this shade of pink !!
Thanks.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Mosman said:


> May I ask what season/collection your beautiful mini or the first 2 serial number ?, I am looking for this shade of pink !!
> Thanks.


It is the 21 series and I have not seen this particular shade of pink duplicated recently. I want to call it a dusty mauvey pink, neutral enough to wear Spring, Summer and early Fall.


----------



## Mosman

lvchanellvr said:


> It is the 21 series and I have not seen this particular shade of pink duplicated recently. I want to call it a dusty mauvey pink, neutral enough to wear Spring, Summer and early Fall.


I missed out this one from one of consignment shop, their photo look so light purple, I was not sure at the time, so I passed. Now you make me feel like kicking myself.
Start the hunt again, but thankyou that now I know the series number.
Thanks for the infor.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Mosman said:


> I missed out this one from one of consignment shop, their photo look so light purple, I was not sure at the time, so I passed. Now you make me feel like kicking myself.
> Start the hunt again, but thankyou that now I know the series number.
> Thanks for the infor.


I remember this sold out very fast; even the SAs commented that this was the best pink they have seen. Not too light and not too bright. If I remember correctly, most boutiques did not get/order this color and it was in very limited quantities. I think my store only got 2 at the time. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Katzilla

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245



Great look for perfect outfit!!


----------



## Katzilla

MarLie said:


> Shopping day with blue WOC...Im still crazy about this shade of blue[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028903



Such a lovely blue isn’t it ? I love blue too.


----------



## Katzilla

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553



BIG OMG!!!!! Soooo pretty... what a beautiful color combination.


----------



## Katzilla

steffysstyle said:


> So happy that the weather in Zurich is much warmer again, so I can start using my small flap in beige more often
> 
> View attachment 4028971



Love your outfit, definitely, bag and shoes make a better look.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Tuned83

My classic wallet next to DH’s 9 year old mulberry wallet.


----------



## Kendie26

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful Spring day and decided I needed to carry a little dusty pink mini.
> 
> View attachment 4031750


Magnificent!!


----------



## Kendie26

Katzilla said:


> BIG OMG!!!!! Soooo pretty... what a beautiful color combination.


Thanks so much Katzilla (love the name!!) The combo of colors in that tweed reissue pair very easily with so many colors....the beautiful Vanana inspired & enabled me on this one as she always owns it & wears it better than me!!


----------



## presvy

Light neutral theme today


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved “Van” is out today ( many of you know who she’s named after [emoji41][emoji847]) I also love the way she looks in the sun ( car pic) cause you notice the blue tweed line much more prominently. Have a great week Chanel Lovelies [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030552
> View attachment 4030553


Your tweed is TDF!  Awesome pics! The sun certainly brings out all the attributes on your beautiful “Van”   Me  your “Van”


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245


Hello 225! Beautiful and understated


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Welcome back @shopgirl4cc  we missed you dearly girl and  welcome home (NYC) 

You always bring it with your selfies and mod shots, beautiful as always,  your pics and of course all of your stunning bags. Twins 17B dark red mini


----------



## foreverbagslove

On this gorgeous spring morning... Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Mini caviar camera case (debut in action) made the lobster salad tasted yummier  Good for the body and mind   Gotta gets Michelin tire in shape  for Summer  and beaches on Ban Island


----------



## tolliv

MahaM said:


> Beautiful bag and lovely set of luggage.


Thank you! All pieces are so travel friendly!


----------



## tolliv

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245


This bag is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Tykhe

Wearing this python mini styled with a Zara shirt today.


----------



## lvchanellvr

It is a cloudy day so it is back to black again - my black lambskin mini.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Mini caviar camera case (debut in action) made the lobster salad tasted yummier  Good for the body and mind   Gotta gets Michelin tire in shape  for Summer  and beaches on Ban Island
> 
> View attachment 4032406


Gorgeous bags


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out and about with mini caviar camera case with light gold hw 

Loving this cutie, goes with everything IMO


----------



## fally

Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either. 

Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.


----------



## Vanana

tolliv said:


> This bag is absolutely stunning!!


Likewise to your shimmery and adorable 224


----------



## tolliv

Vanana said:


> Likewise to your shimmery and adorable 224



Thank you [emoji1431]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


Yippee!  Our lovely friend @fally in action!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with mini caviar camera case with light gold hw
> 
> Loving this cutie, goes with everything IMO
> View attachment 4032857





fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


You 2 Lovies are totally rockin’ it...making Karl proud  Adore that camera bag JKF!
Holy smokes_you go Fally! You’ll never forget your fabulous first selfie! You look  amazing!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Welcome back, what a beautiful collection of bags you have!


Thanks so much @steffysstyle  You're so sweet


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful Spring day and decided I needed to carry a little dusty pink mini.
> 
> View attachment 4031750


What a pretty shade of pink on rect. caviar mini! @lvchanellvr  I remember that season's mini! RHW looks great contrast on it and makes more edgy cool style To me this shade also looks like beautiful shade of mauve pink in oil / acrylic paintings color I have  It is very unique and such a special beauty you have!


----------



## lvchanellvr

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a pretty shade of pink on rect. caviar mini! @lvchanellvr  I remember that season's mini! RHW looks great contrast on it and makes more edgy cool style To me this shade also looks like beautiful shade of mauve pink in oil / acrylic paintings color I have  It is very unique and such a special beauty you have!


Thank you so much @shopgirl4cc! I am in awe of your fabulous mini collection; I can only admire it through this forum! Totally agree with you on the edginess of this mini. I am not a pink bag person but once I saw the ruthenium hardware, I had to have it as it dialed done the pink a little (if that makes any sense!). Yes, it is a unique color which I haven't seen Chanel produce again. Hope to see future unboxings from you!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4032064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My classic wallet next to DH’s 9 year old mulberry wallet.


An adorable classic wallet! @Tuned83  Oh what a great shot, this pic tells and describe so well without words how human life is..To me, this shows a sort of "life" of couple  and like us... Oh well my hubby have been using his over 10 years now and never interested in switching new one while his wife changed ( added ) new ones at least a few times in 10 years....haha  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

foreverbagslove said:


> On this gorgeous spring morning... Happy Hump Day!!





foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4032259


Love this pic of reissue! so tastful  @foreverbagslove


----------



## shopgirl4cc

presvy said:


> View attachment 4032123
> 
> 
> Light neutral theme today


Gorgeours coco with ballerina flat @presvy  & such a pretty pink H clic clac on your beautiful hand and wrist


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Mini caviar camera case (debut in action) made the lobster salad tasted yummier  Good for the body and mind   Gotta gets Michelin tire in shape  for Summer  and beaches on Ban Island
> 
> View attachment 4032406


Ummm...yummy pic again from you   Ohhh girl, you meant *Michelin star resuatrants* right?  Oh yes I could tell that from your delicious gourmet restaurants posts always  I actually gained from a whole week eating in NYC... really hard to resist in NYC, you know....dangerous   We mostly went Japanese & French from those stars this time and I'm hooked in dangerous zone... lol 
I always love your beautiful shot with delicious foods & Vino 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with mini caviar camera case with light gold hw
> 
> Loving this cutie, goes with everything IMO
> View attachment 4032857


You look fabulous as always!!  Wow I really love your new adorable camera case @Jkfashionstyle  Seriously looks more functional than WOC and must be great for errands/ travel too  again congrats on your new beauty! looks perfect on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tykhe said:


> Wearing this python mini styled with a Zara shirt today.


Beautiful spring color combos! @Tykhe  Hope you have a joyful spring season


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


WOW!! You look amazing!!! my dear beautiful friend @fally, You rock with your 17B Red mini on denim with boots! So sexy!!  You wear it so beautifully  Love love your casual chic style my sweetest twines!  Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful mod shot my darling!  I hope you have a wonderful evening


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> Long awaited sunny spring day!!!
> Butterflies and pink chevron calfskin mini with age gold hardware and first time wearing my black dress bought in Europe with velvet gold butterflies
> Also perfect weather for the chanel Pink chevron coat from the Paris in Rome collection with the pleated back
> 
> Happy Easter weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 4020233
> View attachment 4020234
> View attachment 4020235
> View attachment 4020236


Gorgeous pictures Vanana - you look fabulous! Thanks for all of the eye candy.


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates! Sadly I’m not seeing everyones pics w/ this new tPF/pursebook version. Grrr!
> Had my “light red” lamb WOC out yesterday ....major color chameleon as you can see in few diff pics. Totally love her-she’s SUPER puffy.


Beautiful chameleon WOC, such a happy colour Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with mini caviar camera case with light gold hw
> 
> Loving this cutie, goes with everything IMO
> View attachment 4032857


Your new camera case looks perfect on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


You and your red mini are looking lovely, my friend.


----------



## More bags

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with the so black reissue and ruthenium hardware necklace with grey and black pearls.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4028083


Bibi, Gorgeous pic of you and your So Black Reissue


----------



## More bags

Law said:


> Taking my HG reissue baby out for a spin today. Excuse my dirty mirror in this mod lol[emoji33]


Great picture - your Reissue is stunning!


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> Easy reliable 225 today
> View attachment 4030245


I’m noticing all of these gorgeous 225s and I am trying not to take it as a sign to run immediately to hunt one down! Thanks for the great eye candy Vanana!



shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Dear lovely Chanel lovers all ~ I've been busy and haven't been able to check PF for a couple of weeks (my family trips during kid’s spring break & my family in laws visit during Easter week ) I’m happy I finally can stop by here quickly today. I’m sure I must missed beautiful Chanel lovers posts!Also So sorry I haven’t been able to get back to your PMs earlier
> 
> Spring break trip for a week, I wore my 225 Reissue ( RHW this time ) and also brought my M/L flap & Red mini, Boy chevron old medium with me.
> Here is some of pics and my annual bathroom quick shots ~ Thanks for letting me share a few pics at once today  & Hope all lovelies have a beautiful Spring and enjoy your gorgeous Chanels ~
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 225 RHW while walking in the city by cross body & An annual quick shot of bathroom
> View attachment 4030334
> View attachment 4030333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of 17B Red caviar mini
> View attachment 4030342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my M/L with Gold HW & Chanel gold CC crystal pearl necklace... Sorry for bad quality pic at limited half mirror in the restaurant's bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4030344
> 
> And lastly a shot for my old medium boy with Old & Rare collectors Book at Argosy Book Store in Manhattan. Thanks for letting me share a few from my 1 week stay in my former city Manhattan


Great pics shopgirl4cc. I love your 225!


----------



## julsdallas

Miss Gabby (Gabriella hobo) our and about.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860



Nicely done my friend[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## More bags

aki_sato said:


> Here is my wide self modelling small coco for a dear friend @honey_bunny


@aki_sato, great modeling pic, your Coco Handle is so pretty. We’re bag sisters on this, I wore my burgundy small Coco Handle today.


----------



## More bags

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful Spring day and decided I needed to carry a little dusty pink mini.
> 
> View attachment 4031750


Perfect spring colour!


----------



## More bags

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


Hi fally, you look great! You can do no wrong with that gorgeous red mini!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> You 2 Lovies are totally rockin’ it...making Karl proud  Adore that camera bag JKF!
> Holy smokes_you go Fally! You’ll never forget your fabulous first selfie! You look  amazing!


Good morning my beautiful friend @Kendie26, oh you are too kind. I need to start paying you for always being such a sweetheart. Thank you for constantly being such a gem. Lots of hugs and kisses to you my friend.Wishing you a fab week ahead with your family lovely.


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW!! You look amazing!!! my dear beautiful friend @fally, You rock with your 17B Red mini on denim with boots! So sexy!!  You wear it so beautifully  Love love your casual chic style my sweetest twines!  Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful mod shot my darling!  I hope you have a wonderful evening



Good morning my darling @shopgirl4cc Oh thank you ever so much my lovely friend. I truly am such a dork when it comes to taking pics. I am always so self conscience about it. Thank you sweetheart for making me smile. I thought about doing a bathroom selfie in honor of you but quickly realized that i am no where as graceful as you. Wishing you an amazing rest of your week hun, lots of love to you and your family


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Yippee!  Our lovely friend @fally in action!


Good morning my dear adorable friend @Jkfashionstyle , hehehe, you are the cutest thank you hun.


----------



## fally

GeorginaLavender said:


> Nicely done my friend[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


Good morning my dear sweet friend @GeorginaLavender thank you babe, I am def. not as photogenic as young fally or Burrito.  Hope you are well and having a fab day.


----------



## fally

Good morning my gorgeous friend @Dextersmom , ahh hun, I only wished that I could have done a great job as you . Thank you lovely and wishing you and your family a wonderful week ahead.


----------



## fally

More bags said:


> Hi fally, you look great! You can do no wrong with that gorgeous red mini!


Good morning my dear @More bags , thank you darling. I needed to stick to my resolution of enjoying my collection hun and thanks to your wonderful encouragement I am starting with little miss red. Wishing you a great week ahead.


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Thank you Bibi25260! [emoji1]
> I always love seeing you in this forum!


Aww so sweet of you! I needed this....


----------



## fally

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful Spring day and decided I needed to carry a little dusty pink mini.
> 
> View attachment 4031750



Oh wow, hun @lvchanellvr , so sorry i missed your post of your beautiful rose mini. It's one of the prettiest pinks I've seen.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with mini caviar camera case with light gold hw
> 
> Loving this cutie, goes with everything IMO
> View attachment 4032857


Oh yes a cutie indeed and gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Wearing this python mini styled with a Zara shirt today.


Wow a stunning mini!!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww so sweet of you! I needed this....


Good morning my darling friend @Bibi25260 , I couldn't agree with @riquita post more hun. Missing your wonderful personality and posts my friend.


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


Well hello!!  finally a selfie!! 
You did great taking this pic and love that red mini of yours!!


----------



## Bibi25260

More bags said:


> Bibi, Gorgeous pic of you and your So Black Reissue


Thank you so much!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Well hello!!  finally a selfie!!
> You did great taking this pic and love that red mini of yours!!


Ahhh, my wonderful and most precious friend @Bibi25260 , i adore you hun and thank you so much sweetheartHope you and your mom are having a fab day as well as rest of your week ahead. All my love, fallyOh and you can have little miss red anytime you wish


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good morning my darling friend @Bibi25260 , I couldn't agree with @riquita post more hun. Missing your wonderful personality and posts my friend.


Thank you so much I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Ahhh, my wonderful and most precious friend @Bibi25260 , i adore you hun and thank you so much sweetheartHope you and your mom are having a fab day as well as rest of your week ahead. All my love, fallyOh and you can have little miss red anytime you wish


Oohh Of course I want to borrow your beautiful red!!


----------



## March786

Lovely overdue birthday treat day out with a dear friend 
And my beloved jumbo


----------



## Vanana

More bags said:


> Gorgeous pictures Vanana - you look fabulous! Thanks for all of the eye candy.


Thank you you’re very sweet


----------



## fally

March786 said:


> Lovely overdue birthday treat day out with a dear friend
> And my beloved jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033341


Happy belated birthday dearest @March786 , I hope you had a wonderful day with your dear friend hun. Wishing you so much joy, happiness, love and continued success not only this but every year to come. Hope you have a fab rest of your week sweetheart.


----------



## lvchanellvr

fally said:


> Oh wow, hun @lvchanellvr , so sorry i missed your post of your beautiful rose mini. It's one of the prettiest pinks I've seen.


Good morning @fally! Thank you, I love the combination of the feminine pink and the edgy ruthenium hdw. I think you will need to add a pink to your already fabulous collection. Your 17B dark red and your recent 18S beige are tdf! I passed on the dark red rectangular as I wanted the square version but my local store did not carry it. Have a great day!


----------



## fally

lvchanellvr said:


> Good morning @fally! Thank you, I love the combination of the feminine pink and the edgy ruthenium hdw. I think you will need to add a pink to your already fabulous collection. Your 17B dark red and your recent 18S beige are tdf! I passed on the dark red rectangular as I wanted the square version but my local store did not carry it. Have a great day!



Hello dearest @lvchanellvr , you are so sweet hun. I would love to add a pink or gray but alas, the beige may have been my swan song from Chanel as a brand. You also have a great collection sweetheart. Did i miss your family pic by chance? Oh yes the 17B square was gorgeous as well, sorry your boutique did not carry it during it's launch hun. Chanel always does great reds maybe in the future collections you'll find the perfect one. Wishing you an equally fab day and weekend ahead.


----------



## lvchanellvr

fally said:


> Hello dearest @lvchanellvr , you are so sweet hun. I would love to add a pink or gray but alas, the beige may have been my swan song from Chanel as a brand. You also have a great collection sweetheart. Did i miss your family pic by chance? Oh yes the 17B square was gorgeous as well, sorry your boutique did not carry it during it's launch hun. Chanel always does great reds maybe in the future collections you'll find the perfect one. Wishing you an equally fab day and weekend ahead.


Hello @fally. A pink or gray would be a lovely addition to your collection; it is just finding the right shade and saturation level isn't it? I am horrible at taking pics and at times have a hard time loading for some reason. I attempted to load a pic in another thread and failed and gave up. My little collection is dispersed over the other threads here and will attempt to do a family pic in the near future. Yes, that dark red from 17B was a beautiful red which I have not seen in years and hope Chanel offers this particular shade in the upcoming collections. Hopefully, the weather improves (I am on the West Coast) as it is another cloudy day. Have a great weekend ahead as well!


----------



## March786

fally said:


> Happy belated birthday dearest @March786 , I hope you had a wonderful day with your dear friend hun. Wishing you so much joy, happiness, love and continued success not only this but every year to come. Hope you have a fab rest of your week sweetheart.



Thankyou dearest fally 
The love that you resonate over tpf is truly humbling, you make my heart smile 
Thankyou so much, I am having a lovely week xxxx


----------



## addisonshopper

Everyone is JUST GORGEOUS and the bags ain’t half bad.  I want to comment on everyone. I’m drooling


----------



## addisonshopper

I cut tI whehmmvm


----------



## steffysstyle

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Lovely overdue birthday treat day out with a dear friend
> And my beloved jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033341



Happy birthday! Hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Jennista

Taking brand new Medium BA out for the 1st time. Love this as a daily bag because it is roomy and durable.


----------



## Iamminda

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860


Beautiful first selfie — wow, look at you, so pretty with your gorgeous mini.   You must have attended Kendie’s and Dextersmom’s school of  modeling/selfie.  So we will be seeing more selfies from you?    Sure hope so


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful first selfie — wow, look at you, so pretty with your gorgeous mini.   You must have attended Kendie’s and Dextersmom’s school of  modeling/selfie.  So we will be seeing more selfies from you?    Sure hope so



It's official my darling friend  @Iamminda  , I have a girl crush on you and many of the wonderful ladies on here. Hope everyone's hubby is okay with me saying that. Big hugs to you my sweet friendI am feeling better lovely thank you for asking, I hadn't eaten too much yesterday because we've had some construction to deal with. I neglected my health a bit. Hope you are having a wonderful day and equally fab weekend ahead.


----------



## steffysstyle

fally said:


> Hello everyone, I have never taken a selfie for tpf purposes before and as you can see, I am not good at this either.
> 
> Took Little Red out today and I felt so special wearing her. Had a hair appt. and attempted to take a pic at the selfie station.
> 
> View attachment 4032860



Lovely first tpf selfie, hope to see more from you


----------



## fally

steffysstyle said:


> Lovely first tpf selfie, hope to see more from you


Oh gosh thank you @steffysstyle , i am a fan of your beautiful pairings. I on the other hand look like a baby duck in heels when I attempt to be casual. Not sure if you saw the new Jumanji movie with the rock, but the scene of "ruby roundhouse" trying to seduce those soldiers in which she prances around like an awkward giraffe is a step up from me Take care and hope you have a great one


----------



## steffysstyle

fally said:


> Oh gosh thank you @steffysstyle , i am a fan of your beautiful pairings. I on the other hand look like a baby duck in heels when I attempt to be casual. Not sure if you saw the new Jumanji movie with the rock, but the scene of "ruby roundhouse" trying to seduce those soldiers in which she prances around like an awkward giraffe is a step up from me Take care and hope you have a great one



I haven't seen the new Jumanji movie as yet, but I am sure you look lovely in heels! I like wearing lower heels like the slingbacks, to me, they are more comfortable to walk in, and at the same time they look chic


----------



## Doodles78

Another day waiting for a child’s lesson to finish, another Chanel!


----------



## Cocosiena

Elegantlytwist said:


> Weekend outing with my M/L flap



Wow! You look great and I love your bag! Is that the new beige lambskin from this season? Is lambskin hard to take care of? Is it ok to use it everyday? I’m thinking of getting a beige lambskin. Thanks!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Taking my WOC for a walk.....LOL The ever so classic black caviar with gold hdw.


----------



## labb8

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you, yes it is


Wow, it does look good crossbody on you. I've been wearing mine c/b but have always wondered if it looked strange but I can see that it doesn't.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ummm...yummy pic again from you   Ohhh girl, you meant *Michelin star resuatrants* right?  Oh yes I could tell that from your delicious gourmet restaurants posts always  I actually gained from a whole week eating in NYC... really hard to resist in NYC, you know....dangerous   We mostly went Japanese & French from those stars this time and I'm hooked in dangerous zone... lol
> I always love your beautiful shot with delicious foods & Vino
> 
> You look fabulous as always!!  Wow I really love your new adorable camera case @Jkfashionstyle  Seriously looks more functional than WOC and must be great for errands/ travel too  again congrats on your new beauty! looks perfect on you!!


Awhhhh thank you, always so sweet @shopgirl4cc.

Eat, laugh, drink and eat more   You probably walked it all off after eating and shopping. Hardly see an oz on ya girl, looking fabulous as always 

Oh yea the camera case fits more than WOC, comparable or more to the rectangle mini, great alternative to the mini (daily use), loving it. 

Have a lovely evening my friend.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennista said:


> Taking brand new Medium BA out for the 1st time. Love this as a daily bag because it is roomy and durable.


This is next on my wishlist!! Love your bag! Waiting for a color I like.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Running errands with my Jungle Stroll.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Spring in the air, WOOHOO!  Caviar ML with SHW, love the burgundy interior,  trying to use CC more often with the warm weather  Happy Thursday!


----------



## Penelopepursula

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4033435


What a beautiful bag. I love, love, love this color!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Spring in the air, WOOHOO!  Caviar ML with SHW, love the burgundy interior,  trying to use CC more often with the warm weather  Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4033735


I agree! I took mine out in the rain today, but I believe it's goatskin. Is your flap caviar or lambskin?


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Spring in the air, WOOHOO!  Caviar ML with SHW, love the burgundy interior,  trying to use CC more often with the warm weather  Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4033735


Also love your pretty gray dress!


----------



## Yelz

Running errands with my Boy today [emoji5]


----------



## JLbb

A shiny day


----------



## Jujuma

Jill N said:


> View attachment 4014840



Love your bag...and your pants! Do you mind me asking who makes your pants? Looking for something like them for a trip i’m taking. TIA!


----------



## presvy

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeours coco with ballerina flat @presvy  & such a pretty pink H clic clac on your beautiful hand and wrist



（╹◡╹）thank you


----------



## presvy

New LOVE[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Penelopepursula said:


> I agree! I took mine out in the rain today, but I believe it's goatskin. Is your flap caviar or lambskin?


Caviar


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing my old Chanel blue denim espadrille


----------



## steffysstyle

labb8 said:


> Wow, it does look good crossbody on you. I've been wearing mine c/b but have always wondered if it looked strange but I can see that it doesn't.



Thank you, it's not everyone's style but as long as you are comfortable wearing it that way then don't worry


----------



## steffysstyle

Penelopepursula said:


> What a beautiful bag. I love, love, love this color!


Thank you! Love beige clair so much, thinking of getting a jumbo in this colour too.


----------



## presvy

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing my old Chanel blue denim espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034052
> View attachment 4034052



Like a BOSS( ◠‿◠ )


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4033435


Way, way, WAY too gorgeous for words! You are AMAZING!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Lovely overdue birthday treat day out with a dear friend
> And my beloved jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033341


 Happy belated Birthday again to the ever-so-sweet March....hope you had a super special day celebrating your awesomeness!


----------



## Kendie26

Jennista said:


> Taking brand new Medium BA out for the 1st time. Love this as a daily bag because it is roomy and durable.


You are so “KILLIN’ IT”w/ your BA!! Looks incredible on you!


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 4033995
> 
> New LOVE[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


Wow your new items are GLORIOUS!! Ring looks so chic on you & oh-that-mini


----------



## Kendie26

Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Spring in the air, WOOHOO!  Caviar ML with SHW, love the burgundy interior,  trying to use CC more often with the warm weather  Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4033735



I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the whole outfit!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ polka dots[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## aki_sato

More bags said:


> @aki_sato, great modeling pic, your Coco Handle is so pretty. We’re bag sisters on this, I wore my burgundy small Coco Handle today.


Thank you dear @More bags aka my bag sister!!!! (Coco handle n darling Kendie’s reissue admirers )
Awww! Burgundy is such an amazing colour! I remember how I admired it so much when it came out!
Please share mod pics if you have any so I can continue admiring it!


----------



## aki_sato

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow, what a pretty color coco!! Is it from this season's? You look super cute @aki_sato


Thank you dear @shopgirl4cc 

It’s ftom 16A (? I think? Or K?) 
I can’t quite remember. My friend bought it from Canada where the tag (like in Australia) is never given to the customers unlike in US!

Hope all is well in your end!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase



Love the color[emoji7]


----------



## presvy

Kendie26 said:


> Wow your new items are GLORIOUS!! Ring looks so chic on you & oh-that-mini



Thank you ,Kendie26 
Always so motivated looking at your post!（╹◡╹）


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Way, way, WAY too gorgeous for words! You are AMAZING!



Thank you so much sweet Kendie! Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase



Love your reissue Kendie, enjoy the time with your aunt.


----------



## steffysstyle

A bit of Chanel and Gucci today!


----------



## Mirisaa

Hello to all Chanel lovers! I am very excited to share with you my very first purchase at Chanel! 
here are my new Espadrilles:


----------



## Leo the Lion

TGIF everyone ♥ Reissue 2.55 in the 226 size
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


You and your Reissue look amazing, my friend.


----------



## lvchanellvr

steffysstyle said:


> A bit of Chanel and Gucci today!
> 
> View attachment 4034424


I love the combination of your short trench jacket and all black; very chic!  You take great pics....if only I could take pics like all the other members here.


----------



## steffysstyle

lvchanellvr said:


> I love the combination of your short trench jacket and all black; very chic!  You take great pics....if only I could take pics like all the other members here.



Thank you! Your photos that you share are also very nice.


----------



## DeniApril

My new boy woc in action!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Happy belated Birthday again to the ever-so-sweet March....hope you had a super special day celebrating your awesomeness!


Awww thank you sweetest dearest Kendie - lots of love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase[emoji2]


Wow you look fabulous! Love your outfit [emoji179]

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> A bit of Chanel and Gucci today!
> 
> View attachment 4034424


Stunning and so stylish - love seeing your pics [emoji179]

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## March786

Going on a long drive to see my mama [emoji179]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Penelopepursula

steffysstyle said:


> A bit of Chanel and Gucci today!
> 
> View attachment 4034424


Are you wearing Gucci loafers? Are they as comfortable?


----------



## nuf

Look at my baby boy, he loves my m/l as well!


----------



## steffysstyle

Penelopepursula said:


> Are you wearing Gucci loafers? Are they as comfortable?


Yes, they are the Gucci Jordaan loafers. I took my usual size 38 and find them comfortable to walk in.


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Stunning and so stylish - love seeing your pics [emoji179]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Thank you very much @March786 I hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Going on a long drive to see my mama [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034771
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Have a lovely time with your mother!


----------



## Penelopepursula

steffysstyle said:


> Yes, they are the Gucci Jordaan loafers. I took my usual size 38 and find them comfortable to walk in.


They are so nice!


----------



## Monique1004

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4033435



So pretty together with your dress!


----------



## steffysstyle

Monique1004 said:


> So pretty together with your dress!



Thank you Monique!


----------



## Law

More bags said:


> Great picture - your Reissue is stunning!



Thank you so much [emoji4] love my darling reissue dearly!


----------



## fally

Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase



This is one of my favorites, gorgeous  @Kendie26  you look amazing as usual Hope you had a wonderful time with your favorite aunt my friend.  Look forward to seeing the delicious meal that you shared if you don't mind.


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Have a lovely time with your mother!


Thank you steffsstyle [emoji179]
Hope you have a wonderful weekend too xxx

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## March786

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806


Perfect fally - classic and elegant [emoji179][emoji179] love your mini [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm trying to restrain myself from hunting for one - this colour is the perfect neutral  - looooove it [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## rosienwhitey

Brought her out last weekend [emoji2] she’s my very first Chanel bag [emoji4]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> A bit of Chanel and Gucci today!
> 
> View attachment 4034424


Perfection   Love GG shoes!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


Oh YES! Bathroom selfies


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806


 Yippie! Love seeing you in action @fally 

Great minds think alike twinsie with you today


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Yippie! Love seeing you in action @fally
> 
> Great minds think alike twinsie with you today


Oh thank you sweetheart @Jkfashionstyle , I always love seeing your pics as well.Did you post your pic hun?, love being twinsies with you on several of your gorgeous minis. On my way to check the thread.


----------



## lvchanellvr

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034857
> View attachment 4034858
> 
> Brought her out last weekend [emoji2] she’s my very first Chanel bag [emoji4]


Very cute; is it the 17C light pink with brushed gold hdw?


----------



## fally

March786 said:


> Perfect fally - classic and elegant [emoji179][emoji179] love your mini [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm trying to restrain myself from hunting for one - this colour is the perfect neutral  - looooove it [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Blushing my sweet friend @March786 , Oh please join us in the beige mini club, you won't be disappointed hun.I am such a bad tpf friend, I completely lack impulse control  hun wished I was as strong as you. If you would like to borrow her you can do so anytime.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Casual Friday with beige mini,  

Check this out, matching cardigan with Leslie Mann on the “Blockers” movie poster, but my cardi from last Spring season 

Strolled by blossoming yellow flowers during lunch, color matches my cardi.


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Casual Friday with beige mini,
> 
> Check this out, matching cardigan with Leslie Mann on the “Blockers” movie poster, but my cardi from last Spring season
> 
> Strolled by blossoming yellow flowers during lunch, color matches my cardi.
> View attachment 4034884
> 
> View attachment 4034885



Wow, you look simply stunning my friend@Jkfashionstyle , I couldn't hit like fast enough and then it wouldn't accept my vote  LOL. You take some very scenic and beautiful pics for your posts. I love them


----------



## tolliv

I am still in Boston and this is the only bag I brought with me. So here we go again...same bag but I love it to pieces.


----------



## Penelopepursula

tolliv said:


> I am still in Boston and this is the only bag I brought with me. So here we go again...same bag but I love it to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4034948
> View attachment 4034950


What is the official color of that bag? It's really lovely.


----------



## tolliv

Penelopepursula said:


> What is the official color of that bag? It's really lovely.


It's green but in sometimes it looks pewter.  I purchased it pre-loved so I do not have the official color.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806


Lovely everything, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Casual Friday with beige mini,
> 
> Check this out, matching cardigan with Leslie Mann on the “Blockers” movie poster, but my cardi from last Spring season
> 
> Strolled by blossoming yellow flowers during lunch, color matches my cardi.
> View attachment 4034884
> 
> View attachment 4034885


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely everything, my friend.


Good Evening my beautiful friend @Dextersmom thank you so very much, I keep trying to be like you and the wonderful women who do this with such ease hun but I seem to just take pics of my unflattering mid section. You are so kind and have always been so supportive of me. Thank you for just being you, lots of hugs. Wishing you a fab weekend ahead with your DH.


----------



## arliegirl

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


love! what is the color?


----------



## Iamminda

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806



Another beautiful selfie — you are a natural!  Your new mini is really pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Good Evening my beautiful friend @Dextersmom thank you so very much, I keep trying to be like you and the wonderful women who do this with such ease hun but I seem to just take pics of my unflattering mid section. You are so kind and have always been so supportive of me. Thank you for just being you, lots of hugs. Wishing you a fab weekend ahead with your DH.


My dear fally, you are being much, much too hard on yourself, my sweet.  We are all our own worst critics, I'm afraid....but here is the truth.  Are you listening, my friend? You look beautiful and you are perfect exactly as you are in this moment.  There is no one else like you in the entire universe.  You are special.  Please look in the mirror and try to see what I see.....what we all see; a lovely, kind and beautiful soul, both inside and out.


----------



## aki_sato

My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini


----------



## foreverbagslove

Just got this little cutie a couple of days ago. Thought I wouldn't get one this season but my SA surprised me with the last one! She is coming to a trip with me [emoji173]️


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, STOP...you are SO absolutely NOT “wide!!” You are “cray”  saying that! Coco is a VERY lucky bag to be w/ such a beautiful Mom (inside & out) & I always love your adorable ensembles/outfits. ALso loving your hair (is it cut diff or up in the back) I can NOT believe baby aki_sato is 9 weeks old already~WHAT?!!! I haven’t wanted to PM you lately as I know your life is SUPER busy!!!


Dear S!
You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!

Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!! 

Yes!
He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini





aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


Beautiful bag but your handsome boy just melts my heart.


----------



## Mosman

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


He just so beautiful !!!!


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)



Your son is so beautiful! I need another one immediately! [emoji7] Don’t worry, the weight falls off fast over the first year, at only 3 months your body is still healing!
My little son just turned 2 and I love him more every day! Every time I turn my back he is playing with the chains of my bags...and I let him! That’s true love [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## Yuki85

This is literally the second time i am taking this beauty out! But everytime when I see it, it makes me smile from ear to ear [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## steffysstyle

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806



Lovely outfit of the day!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfection   Love GG shoes!



Thank you, I love Gucci loafers!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Casual Friday with beige mini,
> 
> Check this out, matching cardigan with Leslie Mann on the “Blockers” movie poster, but my cardi from last Spring season
> 
> Strolled by blossoming yellow flowers during lunch, color matches my cardi.
> View attachment 4034884
> 
> View attachment 4034885



Super cute mini and cardigan.


----------



## MahaM

March786 said:


> Going on a long drive to see my mama [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034771
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Enjoy your trip and your time with your mom..


----------



## MahaM

tolliv said:


> I am still in Boston and this is the only bag I brought with me. So here we go again...same bag but I love it to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4034948
> View attachment 4034950


Cool outfit!
And seems that one bag was enough for the whole trip... 

What is the size and color is your bag?

I'm considering getting the Reissue but didn't find it in RHW. Still not sure about what size to get  (small or medium). Any recommendations ?


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)





aki_sato said:


> My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini


I still say you are “crazy” as you look incredible...staring/drooling over your rosegold mini but HELLO LITTLE MAN!! OMG your son!!!He is out-of-this-world heavenly. What a precious angel to be blessed w/ & yeah, i can not believe 3 months already!!!!! Kiss him from “auntie Kendie”


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> Thank you ,Kendie26
> Always so motivated looking at your post!（╹◡╹）





steffysstyle said:


> Love your reissue Kendie, enjoy the time with your aunt.





Dextersmom said:


> You and your Reissue look amazing, my friend.





March786 said:


> Wow you look fabulous! Love your outfit [emoji179]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk





fally said:


> This is one of my favorites, gorgeous  @Kendie26  you look amazing as usual Hope you had a wonderful time with your favorite aunt my friend.  Look forward to seeing the delicious meal that you shared if you don't mind.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh YES! Bathroom selfies





arliegirl said:


> love! what is the color?


Many Thanks & hugs to ALL of you Lovelies ...love your sentiments!
@arliegirl this is a beige/gold metallic. Sorry I’m just not sure if they refer to it as either “beige” or “gold” because Chanel clearly confuses me constantly 
on their color names!!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Going on a long drive to see my mama [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034771
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


This is such a COOLpic March!!! Look how your baby almost glows. Perfect bag (& pardon me for saying I’m a total fan of the wheels you are driving!! My fave I think I mentioned when I got mine in December, I named her Coco)


----------



## Kendie26

nuf said:


> Look at my baby boy, he loves my m/l as well!


 Ok, HOW CUTE is THIS pic?!! OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVEBoy kitty RULES!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> My dear fally, you are being much, much too hard on yourself, my sweet.  We are all our own worst critics, I'm afraid....but here is the truth.  Are you listening, my friend? You look beautiful and you are perfect exactly as you are in this moment.  There is no one else like you in the entire universe.  You are special.  Please look in the mirror and try to see what I see.....what we all see; a lovely, kind and beautiful soul, both inside and out.





fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806


 perfectly stated dear DM on our ms Fally!! Bravo!
You do indeed look PERFECT sweet Fally (even though I think you are trying to make me extremely jealous w/ that INSANELY PHENOMENAL mini that I desperately would love to have...i almost have to start closing my eyes when I see you & dear @Jkfashionstyle post THAT bag! Makes my heart race


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> I am still in Boston and this is the only bag I brought with me. So here we go again...same bag but I love it to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4034948
> View attachment 4034950


Whoa ....both of you ladies are “bringing it”.....love these pics the expressions on your pretty faces, the poses & the bags of course


----------



## Kendie26

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034857
> View attachment 4034858
> 
> Brought her out last weekend [emoji2] she’s my very first Chanel bag [emoji4]


Wow, you scored BIGTIME w/ your first Chanel INCREDIBLE (me=jealous) Happiest Congrats on such an amazing mini


----------



## arliegirl

aki_sato said:


> My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini


It's stunning! Love the chevron!


----------



## rosienwhitey

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you scored BIGTIME w/ your first Chanel INCREDIBLE (me=jealous) Happiest Congrats on such an amazing mini



Thank you so much!! [emoji7]i brought her back from Madrid and the price was so much cheaper than Australia at that time, a bonus for me! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful selfie — you are a natural!  Your new mini is really pretty.


Good Morning lovely @Iamminda , thank you hun, you are too kind my friendHope you are having a lovely day / weekend ahead.


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> My dear fally, you are being much, much too hard on yourself, my sweet.  We are all our own worst critics, I'm afraid....but here is the truth.  Are you listening, my friend? You look beautiful and you are perfect exactly as you are in this moment.  There is no one else like you in the entire universe.  You are special.  Please look in the mirror and try to see what I see.....what we all see; a lovely, kind and beautiful soul, both inside and out.



Good Morning my darling friend @Dextersmom , oh gosh thank you sweetheart. You really are such a fantastic source of inspiration I lost much of my self confidence over the past decade and a half my friend but I will try to work on it I promise. I truly adore you along with @Iamminda , @Kendie26 , @GeorginaLavender and @shopgirl4cc because you gals make this forum that much more special to me. Wishing you all a wonderful and amazing weekend ahead with your families my friends.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> perfectly stated dear DM on our ms Fally!! Bravo!
> You do indeed look PERFECT sweet Fally (even though I think you are trying to make me extremely jealous w/ that INSANELY PHENOMENAL mini that I desperately would love to have...i almost have to start closing my eyes when I see you & dear @Jkfashionstyle post THAT bag! Makes my heart race



Good Morning hun. Oh thank you so very much my darling @Kendie26 . You are too kind my friendand the feeling is mutual babe whenever I see your stunning brooches, slg's and reissue, my heart skips a beat as well. I am more than happy to send any of these minis via FedEx to  you, just say the word.


----------



## Mendezhm

My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


Awhhh baby, so precious


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hi Ladies and Gents. Bought my first Chanel on a unplanned impulse pop in to the store. Found a really friendly SA who could sell snow to an Eskimo! I'm not sure I love her and would appreciate any thoughts or feedback. Sorry if this is not the correct thread. I'll post a mod shot when I get dressed. Still in my pj's right now, lol...


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents. Bought my first Chanel on a unplanned impulse pop in to the store. Found a really friendly SA who could sell snow to an Eskimo! I'm not sure I love her and would appreciate any thoughts or feedback. Sorry if this is not the correct thread. I'll post a mod shot when I get dressed. Still in my pj's right now, lol...
> 
> View attachment 4035491


I think it’s absolutely beautiful!!! Huge LOVE eyes staring & drooling!! Trust your gut on gauging your true love for her or not. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mendezhm said:


> My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035431


 DAMN, your 225 was MADE for you....how perfect on you indeed!!


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Morning hun. Oh thank you so very much my darling @Kendie26 . You are too kind my friendand the feeling is mutual babe whenever I see your stunning brooches, slg's and reissue, my heart skips a beat as well. I am more than happy to send any of these minis via FedEx to  you, just say the word.


 Ok, send them all to me please!!!


----------



## Mendezhm

Kendie26 said:


> DAMN, your 225 was MADE for you....how perfect on you indeed!!



Aww, thanks soooo much. You’re too kind! I have to say—this bag is ah-MAZE-ing! It’s soooo chic, understated, and easy to use! So thankful for all the lovelies here who did such a great job reviewing their reissues!


----------



## Dextersmom

Mendezhm said:


> My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035431


Have fun with her!! You both look great.


----------



## Shine_bright




----------



## Mendezhm

Dextersmom said:


> Have fun with her!! You both look great.



Many thanks!! I’m already having a blast with her! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Lovely overdue birthday treat day out with a dear friend
> And my beloved jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033341


Hope you had a blast! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Chanel923

Mendezhm said:


> My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035431


Gorgeous bag. Does not look preloved at all.  Looks brand new to me.  Lucky gal.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Casual Friday with beige mini,
> 
> Check this out, matching cardigan with Leslie Mann on the “Blockers” movie poster, but my cardi from last Spring season
> 
> Strolled by blossoming yellow flowers during lunch, color matches my cardi.
> View attachment 4034884
> 
> View attachment 4034885


Love your both mod shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


You look stunning and chic with your gorgeous bag and that tie belt!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Going on a long drive to see my mama [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034771
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Excellent choice! Enjoy your time with your mom!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806


Oh wow what a great shot! Loving your beige mini!! Enjoy the weather!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow what a great shot! Loving your beige mini!! Enjoy the weather!



Oh thank you my lovely friend @Bibi25260 , how are you darling? I am stuck inside today will def. try to enjoy the weather


----------



## Zucnarf

fally said:


> Good Morning hun. Oh thank you so very much my darling @Kendie26 . You are too kind my friendand the feeling is mutual babe whenever I see your stunning brooches, slg's and reissue, my heart skips a beat as well. I am more than happy to send any of these minis via FedEx to  you, just say the word.



My God Fally your body and skin is like a doll!!

Love your Mini you know it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> My dear fally, you are being much, much too hard on yourself, my sweet.  We are all our own worst critics, I'm afraid....but here is the truth.  Are you listening, my friend? You look beautiful and you are perfect exactly as you are in this moment.  There is no one else like you in the entire universe.  You are special.  Please look in the mirror and try to see what I see.....what we all see; a lovely, kind and beautiful soul, both inside and out.





Kendie26 said:


> perfectly stated dear DM on our ms Fally!! Bravo!
> You do indeed look PERFECT sweet Fally (even though I think you are trying to make me extremely jealous w/ that INSANELY PHENOMENAL mini that I desperately would love to have...i almost have to start closing my eyes when I see you & dear


@fally I couldn't agree more with these lovely ladies!!
Hope you listened


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini


Perfect combo! Love the mini!


aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


Soo cute!!


----------



## fally

Zucnarf said:


> My God Fally your body and skin is like a doll!!
> 
> Love your Mini you know it!



Oh wow, thank sweetheart @Zucnarf  so amazingly kind of you to say, you just made my day. Have you had any luck locating that beige? Wishing you a fab weekend hun


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Oh thank you my lovely friend @Bibi25260 , how are you darling? I am stuck inside today will def. try to enjoy the weather


As you know I'm bit stressed and found a moment to enjoy lovely ladies you included with lovely mods and comments!!


----------



## Zucnarf

fally said:


> Oh wow, thank sweetheart @Zucnarf  so amazingly kind of you to say, you just made my day. Have you had any luck locating that beige? Wishing you a fab weekend hun



No luck at all!!
I found beige woc only [emoji5]


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> As you know I'm bit stressed and found a moment to enjoy lovely ladies you included with lovely mods and comments!!


So happy that you took a well needed break and you are very much missed my friend @Bibi25260 all my love fally


----------



## fally

Zucnarf said:


> No luck at all!!
> I found beige woc only [emoji5]


Arrgh, I am so sorry darling @Zucnarf sending you lots of hugs. If i see it posted in the threads I will be messaging you hun.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Lovin Chanel


----------



## LucyMadrid

I think I Am in the right thread now. ! I got lost in this rush!


----------



## luvlux64

Day out with the girls  ... off to the Lip Lab  ... Happy Saturday guys


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## MommyDaze

It’s a Chanel ballerina kind of day.


----------



## rosienwhitey

Mendezhm said:


> My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035431



Gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> This is such a COOLpic March!!! Look how your baby almost glows. Perfect bag (& pardon me for saying I’m a total fan of the wheels you are driving!! My fave I think I mentioned when I got mine in December, I named her Coco)


Thankyou so much Kendie I also glow when I’m out with my jumbo, she makes me very happy 
Oh wow what a fabulous name! Lol sorry I must have missed that post
But yes I do love my wheels too, the S3 is a phenomenal drive - my hubby actually wants to swap cars


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Excellent choice! Enjoy your time with your mom!


Thankyou Bibi


----------



## March786

MahaM said:


> Enjoy your trip and your time with your mom..


Thankyou MahaM, mom time is always the best


----------



## March786

fally said:


> Blushing my sweet friend @March786 , Oh please join us in the beige mini club, you won't be disappointed hun.I am such a bad tpf friend, I completely lack impulse control  hun wished I was as strong as you. If you would like to borrow her you can do so anytime.


Lol your such a sweetheart Fally 
I fell in love with shiny blue navy mini and I was on the hunt for that with no luck, and now this colour has just stolen my heart! 
I’ll see if I can make it happen, need to find one first


----------



## Vanana

Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini


Looooooooooooove this mini, this is the one I reallllllyyyyyy missed out on! Enjoy your beautiful mini and I’ll keep gazing at your beautiful pictures


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


Omg - how adorable


----------



## rosienwhitey

Vanana said:


> Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day
> View attachment 4035811
> View attachment 4035812



Both you and the Boy are stunning!! Have seen this colour in store it’s so gorgeous! She looks so good on you! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


Those pounds will come off sooo fast given the loss of sleep and “exercise” you get from tending to the little one. What a HANDSOME BOY!!!  look at those CHEEEEEEKS!!!!  
Typically we talk about chanel handsome boys but wow we will absolutely make exception this time


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


Oh kendie that bag is so gorgeous! In reissue nonetheless which is our absolute favorite. Bought stuff or not just spending time with your aunt must be extra fun! Hope you are having a great weekend!!


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> My monochromatic top with light gold rect Mini


I wore this just a day ago.  It’s perfect with shorts!!!  You look super adorable


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> Look at my baby boy, he loves my m/l as well!


So sorry but your baby boy totally stole the show!!!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Casual Friday with beige mini,
> 
> Check this out, matching cardigan with Leslie Mann on the “Blockers” movie poster, but my cardi from last Spring season
> 
> Strolled by blossoming yellow flowers during lunch, color matches my cardi.
> View attachment 4034884
> 
> View attachment 4034885


So many things to like here I’m super distracted!  Bag is needless to say gorgeous. The cardigan is so very much fun and absolutely love the color! What a backdrop to enjoy for after lunch! So lucky!


----------



## Vanana

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4034857
> View attachment 4034858
> 
> Brought her out last weekend [emoji2] she’s my very first Chanel bag [emoji4]


Such a fabulous neutral bag!!! Total knockout!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day
> View attachment 4035811
> View attachment 4035812


Dreamy, pastel beauty.  I love your whole look, Vanana.  You look so feminine and ethereal.


----------



## rosienwhitey

Bringing her out! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] not the best weather though [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943] but regardless i am so happy !!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day
> View attachment 4035811
> View attachment 4035812


Oh la la sexy mama,  perfect boy for today’s weather.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Is Forum trying out various platforms? Last week or so was Pursebook, now Tapatalk. Tapatalk has been sending every alerts to unsubscribed threads (watched but do not send emails alerts). Anyone else getting their alerts twice, from Forum and Tapatalk?


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh la la sexy mama,  perfect boy for today’s weather.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Dreamy, pastel beauty.  I love your whole look, Vanana.  You look so feminine and ethereal.


Thank you so much I think I wore the wrong shoes for this outfit  So excited to wear this bag out much more in the warm weather with various outfits and color combos. it's a bit of an experiment for me since I've never had turquoise before! Thanks again


----------



## Vanana

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4035846
> View attachment 4035847
> 
> Bringing her out! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] not the best weather though [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943] but regardless i am so happy !!


This is a GORGEOUS green! I've only seen 2 Chanel greens that I've personally tempted by before, and this is one of them, along with one that came out around 16A/16B?  The color stands out even more in lambskin!


----------



## arliegirl

Mendezhm said:


> My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035431


love! which site did you get her from?


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Is Forum trying out various platforms? Last week or so was Pursebook, now Tapatalk. Tapatalk has been sending every alerts to unsubscribed threads (watched but do not send emails alerts). Anyone else getting their alerts twice, from Forum and Tapatalk?


The Pursebook platform was Vlad's April Fool's joke on us.  I have been getting some double alerts recently too, however.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my square mini.


----------



## ironic568

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Is Forum trying out various platforms? Last week or so was Pursebook, now Tapatalk. Tapatalk has been sending every alerts to unsubscribed threads (watched but do not send emails alerts). Anyone else getting their alerts twice, from Forum and Tapatalk?



Pursebook was an April Fools treat from Vlad, lol. 
I don't have the app, nor am I subscribed to any thread, and haven't seen anything funny going on. I believe there are other members who might have been experiencing the same issues as you. You should check and post here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> I think it’s absolutely beautiful!!! Huge LOVE eyes staring & drooling!! Trust your gut on gauging your true love for her or not. GOOD LUCK!!


Thank you Kendie26! I know you are a huge lover of Chanel so thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square mini.


You look so beautiful and elegant with this square mini.  Love your mod shot and bonus pics of food and sunset


----------



## Law

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4035846
> View attachment 4035847
> 
> Bringing her out! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] not the best weather though [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943] but regardless i am so happy !!



What a gorgeous green! That could cheer me up on any rainy day!! Beautiful cf @rosienwhitey !


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square mini.



Oh DM, your mods are always so sweet, you and your mini are looking fabulous! Plus you meal looks super yummy [emoji39]


----------



## rosienwhitey

Vanana said:


> This is a GORGEOUS green! I've only seen 2 Chanel greens that I've personally tempted by before, and this is one of them, along with one that came out around 16A/16B?  The color stands out even more in lambskin!



Thank you! I missed out the 16B(?) i believe! I was offered a bag in that season green, i loved it but i was reluctant about the colour, which made me so regret. I am so happy that i see another green that i love and can bring her home as well [emoji172]i agree, the green stands out even more in lambskin! [emoji2]


----------



## rosienwhitey

Law said:


> What a gorgeous green! That could cheer me up on any rainy day!! Beautiful cf @rosienwhitey !



Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

rosienwhitey said:


> Thank you! I missed out the 16B(?) i believe! I was offered a bag in that season green, i loved it but i was reluctant about the colour, which made me so regret. I am so happy that i see another green that i love and can bring her home as well [emoji172]i agree, the green stands out even more in lambskin! [emoji2]


I was in Madrid at that time and as that green in mini and ML - I was SO tempted! I’m not even a fan of the color in general! That said I ended up with a LBJ, belt, and a bunch of accessories so I (and my luggage) simply could not stretch further so had to let that beauty stay in the store 

Enjoy this wonderful bag! Would love to see more mod shots of and when you take her out at the in action thread!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square mini.


So gorgeous (bag, view, and of course you  )

Your photos always bring some peace and calm to my day. Thank you


----------



## Havanese 28

My most recent purchase and ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Thankyou so much Kendie I also glow when I’m out with my jumbo, she makes me very happy
> Oh wow what a fabulous name! Lol sorry I must have missed that post
> But yes I do love my wheels too, the S3 is a phenomenal drive - my hubby actually wants to swap cars


Well your hubby is smart!! Funny cause my hub also drives same brand & he recently drove mine for first time & wants mine (that AIN’T happening, no way, no how!!!)


----------



## Kendie26

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4035724


One of the prettiest pinks I’ve seen


----------



## Kendie26

Shine_bright said:


> View attachment 4035592


YOU seriously “Shine bright” like your avatar name!! Your Boy is totally DREAMY on you-just WOW!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day
> View attachment 4035811
> View attachment 4035812


   LOOK AT YOU HOT MAMA!!! I love this Boy even MORE now, seeing it on glorious you...Sweet ensemble for the 80+degree weather yesterday! We were out last night & I had a “melt-down” sweating in the restaurant


----------



## Kendie26

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4035846
> View attachment 4035847
> 
> Bringing her out! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] not the best weather though [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943] but regardless i am so happy !!


Good Glory Bee....THAT green is just the true “Bomb Diggity” of all greensI would also be overjoyed & happy w/ her too! SO incredible!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square mini.


JEALOUS!!!! LOVE you, but still JEALOUS!! WHY did i pass up when i was offered this...shoot me now please!
Again, love you but happily jealous!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Is Forum trying out various platforms? Last week or so was Pursebook, now Tapatalk. Tapatalk has been sending every alerts to unsubscribed threads (watched but do not send emails alerts). Anyone else getting their alerts twice, from Forum and Tapatalk?


Hey sweetie....i also started getting tons of emails yesterday or day before (they were for everything, including when someone “liked” your pic) but i was able to UNsubscribe to them. Wish I could explain how i did it but just look for an unsubscribe option within the Tapatalk email.


----------



## Kendie26

Last post, I feel so rude hogging the thread (again[emoji51]) but ALL of you need to be complimented!! Last night had 3 Chanel accessories as my goal is to use at least ONE Chanel every day! Metallic grey card holder in my non Chanel beaded clutch & pearl dangles & camellia brooch [emoji847]


----------



## deb68nc

With my new pink...business affinity in size small. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Last post, I feel so rude hogging the thread (again[emoji51]) but ALL of you need to be complimented!! Last night had 3 Chanel accessories as my goal is to use at least ONE Chanel every day! Metallic grey card holder in my non Chanel beaded clutch & pearl dangles & camellia brooch [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036306
> View attachment 4036307



oooh Kendie your tweed camellia is too pretty for words and your earrings are the perfect match! Love love love!


----------



## Law

Sunday out with my reissue  tried on some clothes so took a sneaky changing room photo [emoji28] though this is my actual outfit, the clothes I tried all looked bad, boo!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> JEALOUS!!!! LOVE you, but still JEALOUS!! WHY did i pass up when i was offered this...shoot me now please!
> Again, love you but happily jealous!


Thank you, Kendie.  I do know how you feel! Trust me.....there are bags that I passed on and I feel a pang when I see them posted.  The thing is and I know you feel the same, I want to use the bags I have and slow down the acquiring....but it is sooooo hard. 


Chanel923 said:


> You look so beautiful and elegant with this square mini.  Love your mod shot and bonus pics of food and sunset


Thank you so much, Chanel923.



Law said:


> Oh DM, your mods are always so sweet, you and your mini are looking fabulous! Plus you meal looks super yummy [emoji39]


Thank you, Law. 



Vanana said:


> So gorgeous (bag, view, and of course you  )
> 
> Your photos always bring some peace and calm to my day. Thank you


Thank you Vanana.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Last post, I feel so rude hogging the thread (again[emoji51]) but ALL of you need to be complimented!! Last night had 3 Chanel accessories as my goal is to use at least ONE Chanel every day! Metallic grey card holder in my non Chanel beaded clutch & pearl dangles & camellia brooch [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036306
> View attachment 4036307


Lovely accessorizing, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> View attachment 4036368
> View attachment 4036370
> 
> 
> Sunday out with my reissue  tried on some clothes so took a sneaky changing room photo [emoji28] though this is my actual outfit, the clothes I tried all looked bad, boo!


Darling look, I love your Reissue of course and your shoes look so flirty and fun.


----------



## StefaniJoy

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4035846
> View attachment 4035847
> 
> Bringing her out! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] not the best weather though [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943] but regardless i am so happy !!



This green is absolutely tdf [emoji172][emoji172]I have never considered owning a green bag but THIS color makes me think twice. Really amazing!


----------



## arliegirl

Law said:


> View attachment 4036368
> View attachment 4036370
> 
> 
> Sunday out with my reissue  tried on some clothes so took a sneaky changing room photo [emoji28] though this is my actual outfit, the clothes I tried all looked bad, boo!


It's stunning! Is it black ? Looks grey in one photo. Do you just love the chevron? Hoe did you decide?Last question.... is it a 226? Thank you !


----------



## Law

arliegirl said:


> It's stunning! Is it black ? Looks grey in one photo. Do you just love the chevron? Hoe did you decide?Last question.... is it a 226? Thank you !



Thank you so much, she is my holy grail purse! It’s actually black, but made of sheepskin so not the usually distressed calfskin that reissues normally come in. The leather is somewhere between caviar and regular calfskin, hard  to explain!

This bag did actually come in a metallic grey, I did try her on and she was gorgeous but as this was my first classic Chanel I opted for black. 

I absolutely love chevron and had it in my mind that that’s what I wanted before I bought it, I think it makes the reissue look even more edgy than the quilts. And yes, well spotted it’s the 226 size. It’s from the Ritz metiers d’art collection 

Here’s a pic of the grey metallic in case you’re curious ( not my pic ) and below a closer up photo of my own one. It also came in a STUNNING raspberry colour which I dream about at night  !


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> Darling look, I love your Reissue of course and your shoes look so flirty and fun.



Thank you my lovely DM! I got the shoes (Vans) on holiday in Majorca last year, the first moment of sun and I had to bust the out!


----------



## mssmelanie

luvlux64 said:


> Day out with the girls  ... off to the Lip Lab  ... Happy Saturday guys
> View attachment 4035721
> View attachment 4035722
> View attachment 4035720



I was so on the fence on buying that Double Zip!  I wish I didn’t hesitate. Looks great on u!


----------



## mssmelanie

It’s my debut weekend for my Double Zip WOC!  So far I wore it to a viewing and casual shopping. I wanted an everyday CHANEL that I didn’t feel conscientious about wearing and it’s fitting the bill so far!


----------



## arliegirl

Law said:


> Thank you so much, she is my holy grail purse! It’s actually black, but made of sheepskin so not the usually distressed calfskin that reissues normally come in. The leather is somewhere between caviar and regular calfskin, hard  to explain!
> 
> This bag did actually come in a metallic grey, I did try her on and she was gorgeous but as this was my first classic Chanel I opted for black.
> 
> I absolutely love chevron and had it in my mind that that’s what I wanted before I bought it, I think it makes the reissue look even more edgy than the quilts. And yes, well spotted it’s the 226 size. It’s from the Ritz metiers d’art collection
> 
> Here’s a pic of the grey metallic in case you’re curious ( not my pic ) and below a closer up photo of my own one. It also came in a STUNNING raspberry colour which I dream about at night  !
> 
> View attachment 4036542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036544


Thank you !!!! It makes my heart sing as well. Do you also have a classic flap? I have one but this is on my  list. I think I would wear it more. Did you buy new? Congrats it's so beautiful! I am not familiar with the collection you mentioned. Still learning!


----------



## Zucnarf

My first Chanel - Medium caviar black flap silver hw


----------



## arliegirl

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4036748
> 
> My first Chanel - Medium caviar black flap silver hw


Love.... and those shoes wow!


----------



## Zucnarf

arliegirl said:


> Love.... and those shoes wow!



Thank you so much arliegirl!
I wore them for the first time 
I find the black one softer then the nude one!


----------



## arliegirl

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you so much arliegirl!
> I wore them for the first time
> I find the black one softer then the nude one!


smashing!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day
> View attachment 4035811
> View attachment 4035812


Beautiful Vanana your looking stunning


----------



## steffysstyle

Out and about today with my Chanel medium flap and slingbacks, enjoying the spring weather


----------



## Frillylily

Dextersmom said:


> Darling look, I love your Reissue of course and your shoes look so flirty and fun.



Just beautiful! What size reissue?


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Well your hubby is smart!! Funny cause my hub also drives same brand & he recently drove mine for first time & wants mine (that AIN’T happening, no way, no how!!!)


----------



## Frillylily

Frillylily said:


> Just beautiful! What size reissue?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just saw the conversation! 226! I want this in 227. I guess I can only hope!


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Out and about today with my Chanel medium flap and slingbacks, enjoying the spring weather
> 
> View attachment 4036761


Love your look! Looking fabulous


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Love your look! Looking fabulous


Thank you so much! Have a lovely Sunday evening.


----------



## Law

arliegirl said:


> Thank you !!!! It makes my heart sing as well. Do you also have a classic flap? I have one but this is on my  list. I think I would wear it more. Did you buy new? Congrats it's so beautiful! I am not familiar with the collection you mentioned. Still learning!



I don’t actually have a classic flap ....yet  ! I just have my reissue and a seasonal bag  (coco loop) currently. I bought the reissue from the Chanel boutique on Sloane Street in London.

I personally prefer the 2.55 to the classic flap, it definitely suits my style more. 

You’ll find so much advice on this forum if you’re looking to buy a new Chanel, the ladies in this forum have a plethora of knowledge!!! Thanks for sharing my love of the reissue [emoji6]


----------



## Miss Camellia

nuf said:


> Look at my baby boy, he loves my m/l as well!


Such sweet kitty!


----------



## rosienwhitey

Vanana said:


> I was in Madrid at that time and as that green in mini and ML - I was SO tempted! I’m not even a fan of the color in general! That said I ended up with a LBJ, belt, and a bunch of accessories so I (and my luggage) simply could not stretch further so had to let that beauty stay in the store
> 
> Enjoy this wonderful bag! Would love to see more mod shots of and when you take her out at the in action thread!



[emoji4] thank you!! 
I was in europe at that time as well for that green mini!! The one i was offered was a rectangular mini [emoji172] i still remember she was so pretty! 
Brought her out yesterday and i was still so so so excited and couldn’t stop looking into any mirror i walked pass [emoji38]


----------



## rosienwhitey

Kendie26 said:


> Good Glory Bee....THAT green is just the true “Bomb Diggity” of all greensI would also be overjoyed & happy w/ her too! SO incredible!!



Thank you Kendie [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] so glad that I made the right choice!!!!!


----------



## rosienwhitey

StefaniJoy said:


> This green is absolutely tdf [emoji172][emoji172]I have never considered owning a green bag but THIS color makes me think twice. Really amazing!



[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] thank you Stefani! I wasn’t either until i missed the 16B (i believe) green! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]so glad i made the right choice and went for this season green [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Last post/pic...sorry for hogging thread as I was behind! My favorite Aunt is back in town/staying w/ us & she is a Queen shopper so out we went. Had 1 of my 226 reissues out for the day. Proud to say I bought nothing & did not even wander over to Chanel boutique (i know, i know...shocking right?! @Vanana ) Did my 2nd ever Ladies Room selfie for our beloved @shopgirl4cc ....did a rapid fire snap snap, so it’s not the best pic, as I heard the door opening & someone about to walk in!  I did have a laugh & think of many of you Lovelies! Oh & the Nordstrom bag is a return that i was about to make, not a purchase


Hello Beautiful and our Reissue  !! Your one of the gorgeous reissues came out!!  That gold reissue is GORGEOUS!!! & Bravo my darling friend!!  Yay you made it beautifully again!!  I am so proud of you my friend!!  I know It's always thrilling and has to be a quick shot but I'm always enjoying the thrill casually...lol  and I am so happy you & lovely ladies know this thrilling moment together somewhere  Let's enjoy the moments   (I'd open the thread for us all soon? do you think is it worth to do..?) I hope you had a fun shopping with your cool fashionista Aunt again and having a restful weekend, my darling friend


----------



## fally

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4036748
> 
> My first Chanel - Medium caviar black flap silver hw


Loved this outfit on so many levels hun @Zucnarf , you look amazing.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Sunny day in N.Y.C. today, finally feels like Spring is in the air.............I tired as usual my friends.
> 18S beige mini against two shades of blue denim, light vs medium washes.
> 
> View attachment 4034805
> View attachment 4034806



Wow You look amazing with your new mini!!  I love your casual chic style!! @fally You're beautiful lady, both inside and outside my dear sweet friend!  I am really so happy to see your pretty shots!!  Hope you had a wonderful weekend my friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


What an adorable pic!! Thanks for sharing your beautiful baby boy, beautiful mom @aki_sato


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Mendezhm said:


> My pre-loved Reissue 225 is making her debut today while I run errands. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035431


Your 225 looks perfect on you, gorgeous lady @Mendezhm You look so chic! I love your style! I am so excited to see how Chanel lovelies enjoy wearing their beautiful reissues and 225 beautifully! on TPF!  Wow you could find yours in preloved? yours look like brand new from pic! Beautiful!! 
I love both hardware on classic reissue ( own both in 225) but I wear RHW 225 more for daily and It's really functional  
Have a wonderful week


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow You look amazing with your new mini!!  I love your casual chic style!! @fally You're beautiful lady, both inside and outside my dear sweet friend!  I am really so happy to see your pretty shots!!  Hope you had a wonderful weekend my friend



Good Evening my sweet @shopgirl4cc , thank you darling, my casual chic style is on constant rotation hun. It's my staple uniform, if i could i would wear it to DH's fancy MET museum of art soirees as well. We had a wonderful weekend my lovely friend. Thank you for always being so amazing. Did you get to enjoy the 70 degree weather that we had on Friday with your beautiful family? Love catching up with you sweetheart and wishing you an equally amazing week ahead


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Saturday dinner with the fam... time to break out the iridescent turquoise on a warm day
> View attachment 4035811
> View attachment 4035812


You look like a fairy  @Vanana  in your pretty shirts with your fairy boy  To me that's what my first impression on your beautiful boy  look like a light is growing from inside the boy  Hope you had a fun weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4035846
> View attachment 4035847
> 
> Bringing her out! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] not the best weather though [emoji943][emoji943][emoji943] but regardless i am so happy !!


WOW  GORGEOUS!! I LOVE LOVE your special green lambskin M/L!!   @rosienwhitey  Beautiful shade of green on lambskin!!! May I ask what season is yours? Your pics makes me want to bring my 16B green lamb mini out  looks similar shade of yours  (I forgot mine and haven't wear it a while  ) Thanks so much for sharing such a jewel and special lamb flap!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square mini.


Gorgeous you and beautiful pics ( yummy ) as always my beautiful friend DM  Your mini looks so puffy  I really adore the way how you wear your square mini on your shoulder, that looks so elegant and classy, yet you makes it very fun and casual chic style with your sandal at same time I hope you had a fabulous night and weekend my lovely friend


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square mini.


Good Evening my beautiful friend @Dextersmom , oh my you look fab as always and that meal looks absolutely scrumptiousHope you and DH are feeling better today and had a wonderful Sunday. Wishing you a wonderful week ahead my friend.


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful bag but your handsome boy just melts my heart.


@Chanel923 you’re too kind!
Thank you


----------



## aki_sato

Mosman said:


> He just so beautiful !!!!


@Mosman you’re so kind!
Thank you!


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> Your son is so beautiful! I need another one immediately! [emoji7] Don’t worry, the weight falls off fast over the first year, at only 3 months your body is still healing!
> My little son just turned 2 and I love him more every day! Every time I turn my back he is playing with the chains of my bags...and I let him! That’s true love [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️


Thank you @nicole0612 
He’s been kind to me! Sleeps and eats well so I’m still counting my blessing!
My first was a terror! He was poor at sleeping and eating (even to the day) so I was already preparing for another sleep deprivation.

My mom said if there’s a competition of children not sleeping or eating, my eldest will come first each time! 

Oh I could write a book of all the sleeping trainings, routine etc that we did to get him to sleep or eat!
He definitely came from planet where one doesn’t need to sleep nor eating!

I am still getting used to sleeping of more than 4 hours!
It’s unreal! 

Your 2yrs old sounds like an angel!
He’s so lucky to have you too as his mama!

It must be something with chanel bags cos my eldest is also like yours!
He only plays with my chanel bags but never other brands!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> I still say you are “crazy” as you look incredible...staring/drooling over your rosegold mini but HELLO LITTLE MAN!! OMG your son!!!He is out-of-this-world heavenly. What a precious angel to be blessed w/ & yeah, i can not believe 3 months already!!!!! Kiss him from “auntie Kendie”


Lol I ‘cover’ darling S!
Perhaps I should get the maxi flap to give myself an *adequate* cover 

Thank you! You’re the sweetest always thank you for showering us with lots of sweet words!

I know! 2 more weeks and 3 months he will be! So quick!
lol totally! I’ll shower him with kind sees from sweet auntie S!


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect combo! Love the mini!
> 
> Soo cute!!


Thank you @Bibi25260 

Hope all is well at your end and whatever that makes you stressed is now sorted!


----------



## aki_sato

March786 said:


> Looooooooooooove this mini, this is the one I reallllllyyyyyy missed out on! Enjoy your beautiful mini and I’ll keep gazing at your beautiful pictures


Thank you @March786 
I’ll keep a lookout on it for you!

You’re in UK aren’t you?
I actually got this from Harrods via a PS!
UK seems to have soooo much better selections than us here!

Hope you had a fun day out with your mom!


----------



## aki_sato

March786 said:


> Omg - how adorable


@March786 youre so kind!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Those pounds will come off sooo fast given the loss of sleep and “exercise” you get from tending to the little one. What a HANDSOME BOY!!!  look at those CHEEEEEEKS!!!!
> Typically we talk about chanel handsome boys but wow we will absolutely make exception this time


Lol thank you for the assurance dear @Vanana 
The only exercise I have is for my fingers browsing TPF 

Thank you for the sweet words! You’re sooo sweet!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hello ~ Every lovelies looks really beautiful in action shots here It is really so fun to see you all with beloved Chanels always 
I only missed a few days and It's hard to catch on all now... So sorry, please forgive me for couldn't comment on all the beatiful posts... 

I used my 18C lamb square light gold HW on weekend outing and to Italian dinner last night...Here is my annual quick shot at restaurant bathroom...again  specially this time to my darling friend @Kendie26 for her courage of her great shot 
and our lovely @fally for your generous and sweetest heart to all that makes our forum very special peaceful place 

Btw...My DH loves eating hot meals as soon as served at our table, so that's why I enjoy them with him first, then relax and enjoy taking a quick shot at ladies room after the meals...lol haha But I aways adore some ladies's delicious pics with their Chanels here, like my beautiful friend @Dextersmom @Jkfashionstyle and lovelies' all 
Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful week 


Love lambskin the best in the end...


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> I wore this just a day ago.  It’s perfect with shorts!!!  You look super adorable


Pics pics!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Those pounds will come off sooo fast given the loss of sleep and “exercise” you get from tending to the little one. What a HANDSOME BOY!!!  look at those CHEEEEEEKS!!!!
> Typically we talk about chanel handsome boys but wow we will absolutely make exception this time





Vanana said:


> I wore this just a day ago.  It’s perfect with shorts!!!  You look super adorable





shopgirl4cc said:


> What an adorable pic!! Thanks for sharing your beautiful baby boy, beautiful mom @aki_sato


youre too sweet @shopgirl4cc 
Thank you for the sweet words!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous you and beautiful pics ( yummy ) as always my beautiful friend DM  Your mini looks so puffy  I really adore the way how you wear your square mini on your shoulder, that looks so elegant and classy, yet you makes it very fun and casual chic style with your sandal at same time I hope you had a fabulous night and weekend my lovely friend


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello ~ Every lovelies looks really beautiful in action shots here It is really so fun to see you all with beloved Chanels always
> I only missed a few days and It's hard to catch on all now... So sorry, please forgive me for couldn't comment on all the beatiful posts...
> 
> I used my 18C lamb square light gold HW on weekend outing and to Italian dinner last night...Here is my annual quick shot at restaurant bathroom...again  specially this time to my darling friend @Kendie26 for her courage of her great shot
> and our lovely @fally for your generous and sweetest heart to all that makes our forum very special peaceful place
> 
> Btw...My DH loves eating hot meals as soon as served at our table, so that's why I enjoy them with him first, then relax and enjoy taking a quick shot at ladies room after the meals...lol haha But I aways adore some ladies's delicious pics with their Chanels here, like my beautiful friend @Dextersmom @Jkfashionstyle and lovelies' all
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful week
> View attachment 4036875
> 
> Love lambskin the best in the end...
> View attachment 4036876


You and your mini are looking oh so lovely, my friend.  I didn't remember that you had this one and I really love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Good Evening my beautiful friend @Dextersmom , oh my you look fab as always and that meal looks absolutely scrumptiousHope you and DH are feeling better today and had a wonderful Sunday. Wishing you a wonderful week ahead my friend.


Thank you, my sweet friend. We are feeling better and had a very low-key and relaxing day today.  All I did was make a pot of soup and take a long walk on the beach.  I hope that you had a relaxing day with you family.


----------



## More bags

aki_sato said:


> Thank you dear @More bags aka my bag sister!!!! (Coco handle n darling Kendie’s reissue admirers )
> Awww! Burgundy is such an amazing colour! I remember how I admired it so much when it came out!
> Please share mod pics if you have any so I can continue admiring it!


I don’t have any mod pics of my burgundy Coco Handle at the moment. If I remember to take a pic the next time I wear her I’ll be sure to tag you!


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend. We are feeling better and had a very low-key and relaxing day today.  All I did was make a pot of soup and take a long walk on the beach.  I hope that you had a relaxing day with you family.



Oh wonderful to hear my lovely friend @Dextersmom sounds like you had an ideal day with DH.  So sorry by the way my darling I don't know why after the word scrumptious why i added the facepalm emoji. I clearly was having a moment.


----------



## sandysu123

Enjoying the weather yesterday in NYC with my vintage jumbo!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rosienwhitey

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW  GORGEOUS!! I LOVE LOVE your special green lambskin M/L!!   @rosienwhitey  Beautiful shade of green on lambskin!!! May I ask what season is yours? Your pics makes me want to bring my 16B green lamb mini out  looks similar shade of yours  (I forgot mine and haven't wear it a while  ) Thanks so much for sharing such a jewel and special lamb flap!!


HI!!  it's the 18S green  I know 16B had a similar one! which was the one I missed out (said no to SA as I was reluctant at that time). the 16B green is gorgeous! It's the green made me feel regretted and wanted to get a green bag! I would like to see yours!! I believe your 16B lovely green mini should be the one I said no to when I was in Heathrow airport~~ so glad that Chanel does another nice green this season!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You and your mini are looking oh so lovely, my friend.  I didn't remember that you had this one and I really love it.


Thank you for pointing that! I just noticed that OH Sooo Sorry my *Typo*!!   I meant *17C *and Not 18C! Yes, You're right!  As you remember all of my 6 black minis, I did not purchase anything from 18C at. all  Thank you my beautiful friend DM 
Awwww I apologize to all here for my often careless, mistake, Typo!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

rosienwhitey said:


> HI!!  it's the 18S green  I know 16B had a similar one! which was the one I missed out (said no to SA as I was reluctant at that time). the 16B green is gorgeous! It's the green made me feel regretted and wanted to get a green bag! I would like to see yours!! I believe your 16B lovely green mini should be the one I said no to when I was in Heathrow airport~~ so glad that Chanel does another nice green this season!


Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!! 
Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon 
OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day 
I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night


----------



## rosienwhitey

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!!
> Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon
> OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day
> I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
> I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night
> View attachment 4036985
> View attachment 4036987
> View attachment 4036988


Hi @shopgirl4cc  thank you for sharing yours! It's stunning! definitely is the one I declined which made me so regretted for a long time!  Ruthenium hardware with the green lambskin is beautiful!! Look stunning on you too of course!!! I totally agree with you that green on lambskin this combo is better to showcase the beauty of the green  Thank you again for sharing before sleep! I am from Australia so it's Monday afternoon for me now  good night for you and have a nice dream!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Out for the first time ever with a Chanel bag and it's the Flap bag with handle (terrible name, lol!). Went to gym then Nordstrom's, so sorry for the restroom shot, lol. Made up for it with the lunch shot


----------



## GeorginaLavender

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Beautiful and our Reissue  !! Your one of the gorgeous reissues came out!!  That gold reissue is GORGEOUS!!! & Bravo my darling friend!!  Yay you made it beautifully again!!  I am so proud of you my friend!!  I know It's always thrilling and has to be a quick shot but I'm always enjoying the thrill casually...lol  and I am so happy you & lovely ladies know this thrilling moment together somewhere  Let's enjoy the moments   (I'd open the thread for us all soon? do you think is it worth to do..?) I hope you had a fun shopping with your cool fashionista Aunt again and having a restful weekend, my darling friend



I very much enjoy your bathroom selfies.  When you open a thread, please tag me[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Zucnarf

fally said:


> Loved this outfit on so many levels hun @Zucnarf , you look amazing.



Thank you! I felt comfortable


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!!
> Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon
> OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day
> I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
> I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night
> View attachment 4036985
> View attachment 4036987
> View attachment 4036988



Good morning our gorgeous friend @shopgirl4cc , you look like a goddess with your green mini. Stunning, simply stunningI am at a loss for words my sweet friend as I have not had coffee as of yet. I tend to speak like a primitive cave woman.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good morning our gorgeous friend @shopgirl4cc , you look like a goddess with your green mini. Stunning, simply stunningI am at a loss for words my sweet friend as I have not had coffee as of yet. I tend to speak like a primitive cave woman.


 SO FUNNY Primitive Cave Women unite (you & me babe!!)


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Out for the first time ever with a Chanel bag and it's the Flap bag with handle (terrible name, lol!). Went to gym then Nordstrom's, so sorry for the restroom shot, lol. Made up for it with the lunch shot
> 
> View attachment 4036999
> View attachment 4037000


LOVE THIS BAG..you look awesome!


----------



## Kendie26

sandysu123 said:


> View attachment 4036956
> 
> 
> Enjoying the weather yesterday in NYC with my vintage jumbo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Stop the presses!! HOLY WOW...what a spectacular vintage beauty (bag)& YOU are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> SO FUNNY Primitive Cave Women unite (you & me babe!!)


Teehee, I adore you my darling friend @Kendie26


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello Beautiful and our Reissue  !! Your one of the gorgeous reissues came out!!  That gold reissue is GORGEOUS!!! & Bravo my darling friend!!  Yay you made it beautifully again!!  I am so proud of you my friend!!  I know It's always thrilling and has to be a quick shot but I'm always enjoying the thrill casually...lol  and I am so happy you & lovely ladies know this thrilling moment together somewhere  Let's enjoy the moments   (I'd open the thread for us all soon? do you think is it worth to do..?) I hope you had a fun shopping with your cool fashionista Aunt again and having a restful weekend, my darling friend





shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello ~ Every lovelies looks really beautiful in action shots here It is really so fun to see you all with beloved Chanels always
> I only missed a few days and It's hard to catch on all now... So sorry, please forgive me for couldn't comment on all the beatiful posts...
> 
> I used my 18C lamb square light gold HW on weekend outing and to Italian dinner last night...Here is my annual quick shot at restaurant bathroom...again  specially this time to my darling friend @Kendie26 for her courage of her great shot
> and our lovely @fally for your generous and sweetest heart to all that makes our forum very special peaceful place
> 
> Btw...My DH loves eating hot meals as soon as served at our table, so that's why I enjoy them with him first, then relax and enjoy taking a quick shot at ladies room after the meals...lol haha But I aways adore some ladies's delicious pics with their Chanels here, like my beautiful friend @Dextersmom @Jkfashionstyle and lovelies' all
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful week
> View attachment 4036875
> 
> Love lambskin the best in the end...
> View attachment 4036876


Good morning my darling lovely!! As usual, you are overly kind w/ your words! You are a true Chanel Queen  & we all adore you SO much. Totally staring & drooling over your mini square as I want one desperately. May I ask which phone size you have because I’ve read some conflicting things. I have an iphone 8plus & some posts say it will not fit in the mini squares but I also see there is a very slight size difference in some seasons (& have seen it posted as 6.5” long & some say 6.75”...this extra space makes all the difference w/ certain cell sizes). You & your mods always bring me joy & huge smiles  so I THANK YOU & I’ll check now to see if you opened the fun “Ladies Room” selfie thread!


----------



## sandysu123

Kendie26 said:


> Stop the presses!! HOLY WOW...what a spectacular vintage beauty (bag)& YOU are GORGEOUS!!



Thanks! I actually bought it quite beaten up, but Leather Surgeons worked a miracle on this baby! I wish I took some before and after photos though!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Addicted to bags said:


> Out for the first time ever with a Chanel bag and it's the Flap bag with handle (terrible name, lol!). Went to gym then Nordstrom's, so sorry for the restroom shot, lol. Made up for it with the lunch shot
> 
> View attachment 4036999
> View attachment 4037000


Love your restroom shot  & You look great with beautiful Chanel @Addicted to bags 
Oh I agree that it seems they always don't have the best sense of naming their collections...lol  mmm why on such beautiful bag?


----------



## Addicted to bags

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your restroom shot  & You look great with beautiful Chanel @Addicted to bags
> Oh I agree that it seems they always don't have the best sense of naming their collections...lol  mmm why on such beautiful bag?


Lol, thank you for your kind words shopgirl!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE THIS BAG..you look awesome!


Thank you Kendie!! I'm gonna keep this understated bag and I hope this doesn't start a Chanel spree!! My wallet is squeaking at me, LOL!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Good morning my darling lovely!! As usual, you are overly kind w/ your words! You are a true Chanel Queen  & we all adore you SO much. Totally staring & drooling over your mini square as I want one desperately. May I ask which phone size you have because I’ve read some conflicting things. I have an iphone 8plus & some posts say it will not fit in the mini squares but I also see there is a very slight size difference in some seasons (& have seen it posted as 6.5” long & some say 6.75”...this extra space makes all the difference w/ certain cell sizes). You & your mods always bring me joy & huge smiles  so I THANK YOU & I’ll check now to see if you opened the fun “Ladies Room” selfie thread!



Thank you so much my darling friend you're always so sweet and generous! Our Reissues   
Yay! I would be super excited to see if you get Square mini!!! 
I am more than happy and love to answer as much as i could. My iPhone size is 7 now.  I think your 8 plus with phone cover might not be able to fit comfortably into current season's square mini that looks slightly smaller than previous season's square..??
I owned 6 plus once but actually changed it to smaller size 6 S only because of my Chanel purses! lol  Ya, that was only reason why changed....important for us Chanel lovers lol. 6 plus with thin phone case was little too big for my square mini and I did not want to squeeze it in them. Now I use a Battery Case with my current 7, so cannot fit into square minis comfortably  ( i just carry my phone in my hand, or jacket or pants pockets ) but without the bulky case, my 7 still can fit comfortably into any squares i own. 7 with case still can fit in my square mini 17C square & 2010 years series only. They're slightly taller and wider than other squares. I think square mini size changes slightly each season. I guess this spring season's square looks slightly smaller? 
Btw, I am terribly sorry for my *TYPO* in my previous post! *my square is 17C, not 18C.*..so sorry! 
I know 8 plus is amazing and great product though, but who knows once you fall in love with square mini, you would be willing to change your phone size for your love of Chanel like i did  I hope you find your lovely square!  As you must know, square was the first mini that Chanel produced as a classic line for years, such a classic original shape and style to me  Just sooooooo adorable that I'm sure you cannot resist it!! I can't wait to hear your excitement!  you'd be twines with many of Chanel friends here include me, my darling friend 

PS; Yes, I would open hopefully soon when get time this week....


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello ~ Every lovelies looks really beautiful in action shots here It is really so fun to see you all with beloved Chanels always
> I only missed a few days and It's hard to catch on all now... So sorry, please forgive me for couldn't comment on all the beatiful posts...
> 
> I used my 18C lamb square light gold HW on weekend outing and to Italian dinner last night...Here is my annual quick shot at restaurant bathroom...again  specially this time to my darling friend @Kendie26 for her courage of her great shot
> and our lovely @fally for your generous and sweetest heart to all that makes our forum very special peaceful place
> 
> Btw...My DH loves eating hot meals as soon as served at our table, so that's why I enjoy them with him first, then relax and enjoy taking a quick shot at ladies room after the meals...lol haha But I aways adore some ladies's delicious pics with their Chanels here, like my beautiful friend @Dextersmom @Jkfashionstyle and lovelies' all
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful week
> View attachment 4036875
> 
> Love lambskin the best in the end...
> View attachment 4036876


Beautiful as always @shopgirl4cc  certainly missed ya and your fabulous selfies  

Your lambskin mini looks so luxurious and soft, seeing it made me wants one but so afraid of getting it ruined. When my LO just started walking, grabbed my dark pink mini, put over her shoulder with one arm up (monkey see monkey do) walking with it (dragging the mini on the floor) thank goodness it’s caviar and at home, PHEW! Note to self, no lambskin. But I love seeing yours and others here on forums.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

rosienwhitey said:


> Hi @shopgirl4cc  thank you for sharing yours! It's stunning! definitely is the one I declined which made me so regretted for a long time!  Ruthenium hardware with the green lambskin is beautiful!! Look stunning on you too of course!!! I totally agree with you that green on lambskin this combo is better to showcase the beauty of the green  Thank you again for sharing before sleep! I am from Australia so it's Monday afternoon for me now  good night for you and have a nice dream!


 Hello again to you in beautiful Australia  & Thank you so much for your sweet words @rosienwhitey 
I your gorgeous green lamb m/l I'm really so happy we can share our love for lamb & green here Hope you have a fabulous week in your beautiful country!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Good morning our gorgeous friend @shopgirl4cc , you look like a goddess with your green mini. Stunning, simply stunningI am at a loss for words my sweet friend as I have not had coffee as of yet. I tend to speak like a primitive cave woman.





Kendie26 said:


> SO FUNNY Primitive Cave Women unite (you & me babe!!)


   "primitive cave woman" !! Lol  Oh @fally you're too funny and  adorable!! @Kendie26 You two are sooooo fun!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful as always @shopgirl4cc  certainly missed ya and your fabulous selfies
> 
> Your lambskin mini looks so luxurious and soft, seeing it made me wants one but so afraid of getting it ruined. When my LO just started walking, grabbed my dark pink mini, put over her shoulder with one arm up (monkey see monkey do) walking with it (dragging the mini on the floor) thank goodness it’s caviar and at home, PHEW! Note to self, no lambskin. But I love seeing yours and others here on forums.


Thank you so much my friend, beautiful Chanel mama @Jkfashionstyle  I LOVE your beautiful posts especially yummy grommet foods with your beautiful Chanel 
Ahahaha sounds so funny and cute "monkey see monkey do" LOL  Ohhh I know, I remember when I carried my lamb flap while mine was toddler age, my bags got scratched eventually. though I mostly used my old vintage lamb flaps purposely with energetic toddler at that time. Now she's older, I enjoy my newer lambs flaps more and can't imagine to part of any. Well, who knows once you enjoy it you would hock with it


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much my darling friend you're always so sweet and generous! Our Reissues
> Yay! I would be super excited to see if you get Square mini!!!
> I am more than happy and love to answer as much as i could. My iPhone size is 7 now.  I think your 8 plus with phone cover might not be able to fit comfortably into current season's square mini that looks slightly smaller than previous season's square..??
> I owned 6 plus once but actually changed it to smaller size 6 S only because of my Chanel purses! lol  Ya, that was only reason why changed....important for us Chanel lovers lol. 6 plus with thin phone case was little too big for my square mini and I did not want to squeeze it in them. Now I use a Battery Case with my current 7, so cannot fit into square minis comfortably  ( i just carry my phone in my hand, or jacket or pants pockets ) but without the bulky case, my 7 still can fit comfortably into any squares i own. 7 with case still can fit in my square mini 17C square & 2010 years series only. They're slightly taller and wider than other squares. I think square mini size changes slightly each season. I guess this spring season's square looks slightly smaller?
> Btw, I am terribly sorry for my *TYPO* in my previous post! *my square is 17C, not 18C.*..so sorry!
> I know 8 plus is amazing and great product though, but who knows once you fall in love with square mini, you would be willing to change your phone size for your love of Chanel like i did  I hope you find your lovely square!  As you must know, square was the first mini that Chanel produced as a classic line for years, such a classic original shape and style to me  Just sooooooo adorable that I'm sure you cannot resist it!! I can't wait to hear your excitement!  you'd be twines with many of Chanel friends here include me, my darling friend
> 
> PS; Yes, I would open hopefully soon when get time this week....


 Awesome post actually! Thank you so much sweetest chanel queenie   I so appreciate you taking the time to write all that. Bravo  to you for changing your cell size to accommodate your chanels!! What has Karl done to all of us?!!   Sadly I am not as brave as you to go back to a smaller size iphone. My eyes  would hate me for that now that I’m used to a bigger font for texts,etc!! I will just have to live vicariously through you & all the other dear lovelies here w/ their squares  OR if i ever do decide to get one, I’d do like you & just carry cell in hand


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome post actually! Thank you so much sweetest chanel queenie   I so appreciate you taking the time to write all that. Bravo  to you for changing your cell size to accommodate your chanels!! What has Karl done to all of us?!!   Sadly I am not as brave as you to go back to a smaller size iphone. My eyes  would hate me for that now that I’m used to a bigger font for texts,etc!! I will just have to live vicariously through you & all the other dear lovelies here w/ their squares  OR if i ever do decide to get one, I’d do like you & just carry cell in hand



Yes, I agree with you, iPhone 8 plus is such a fun new "computer " that also must help you for checking PF in your busy time  you don't need to switch it, of course  silly me haha! You know, just carry it in your hands that's what I'm used to do now while I wear my square and that's no problem at all  Ummm I'd be super thrilled! I'd just be dreaming of it by myself to imagine your happy encounter with love of square mini someday soon


----------



## Tuned83

fally said:


> Good Evening my beautiful friend @Dextersmom thank you so very much, I keep trying to be like you and the wonderful women who do this with such ease hun but I seem to just take pics of my unflattering mid section. You are so kind and have always been so supportive of me. Thank you for just being you, lots of hugs. Wishing you a fab weekend ahead with your DH.


Thinking to myself what unflattering mid section? You look great! Keep those mod shots coming Xx


----------



## Tuned83

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> You’re way too sweet! Oh I’m so battling with this excess 10+kg!!!
> So hard to get rid off! I saved pics of you, @Vanana and @Jkfashionstyle beautiful modelling pics to motivate me to work out this excess weights!
> 
> Lol not adorable ensembles/outfits at all! The contrary! My mantra is rather: generous, loose, flowing and more flowing!!!
> 
> Yes!
> He’s growing so fast! Soon he will be 3 months!!!
> This seems so long ago (I took this pic a couple of hours after he was born!)


He is beautiful. Congrats. They are so precious, enjoy him to the max Xx


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Monday everyone ♥ I'm loving my new medium/large
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## arliegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Monday everyone ♥ I'm loving my new medium/large
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


We are bag twins! You fit those SLG'S inside? I saw your reissue video. Do you love them both? Do you use them differently?


----------



## mssmelanie

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4036748
> 
> My first Chanel - Medium caviar black flap silver hw



This is my HG!  Enjoy !


----------



## mssmelanie

steffysstyle said:


> Out and about today with my Chanel medium flap and slingbacks, enjoying the spring weather
> 
> View attachment 4036761



Love it!  And the belt too!


----------



## mssmelanie

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji813] I'm loving my new medium/large
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV



I love your bag and slgs!  The pop of color is so fun!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!!
> Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon
> OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day
> I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
> I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night
> View attachment 4036985
> View attachment 4036987
> View attachment 4036988


This is such a beautiful shade ... gorgeous bag you have.


----------



## rosienwhitey

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello again to you in beautiful Australia  & Thank you so much for your sweet words @rosienwhitey
> I your gorgeous green lamb m/l I'm really so happy we can share our love for lamb & green here Hope you have a fabulous week in your beautiful country!


Thank you again for your sweet words too!   I am so happy as well for our love of lambskin and green!  I cant wait to see you using your gorgeous green mini more!! Yours is such a beautiful shade as well + with the ruthenium hardware!!  Have a great week for you too!!


----------



## luvlux64

Having shots & a huge dessert at Hard Rock Cafe with my M/L classic flap


----------



## steffysstyle

mssmelanie said:


> Love it!  And the belt too!



Thank you Melanie!


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello ~ Every lovelies looks really beautiful in action shots here It is really so fun to see you all with beloved Chanels always
> I only missed a few days and It's hard to catch on all now... So sorry, please forgive me for couldn't comment on all the beatiful posts...
> 
> I used my 18C lamb square light gold HW on weekend outing and to Italian dinner last night...Here is my annual quick shot at restaurant bathroom...again  specially this time to my darling friend @Kendie26 for her courage of her great shot
> and our lovely @fally for your generous and sweetest heart to all that makes our forum very special peaceful place
> 
> Btw...My DH loves eating hot meals as soon as served at our table, so that's why I enjoy them with him first, then relax and enjoy taking a quick shot at ladies room after the meals...lol haha But I aways adore some ladies's delicious pics with their Chanels here, like my beautiful friend @Dextersmom @Jkfashionstyle and lovelies' all
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful week
> View attachment 4036875
> 
> Love lambskin the best in the end...
> View attachment 4036876



Gorgeous lambskin mini!


----------



## kuro#17

sandysu123 said:


> View attachment 4036956
> 
> 
> Enjoying the weather yesterday in NYC with my vintage jumbo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Gorgeous bag!  I have been drooling over this vintage jumbo with the big CC but I am petite in height and really worried it will overwhelm my frame as it is kind of big! How do you find it ?  TIA.


----------



## sandysu123

kuro#17 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I have been drooling over this vintage jumbo with the big CC but I am petite in height and really worried it will overwhelm my frame as it is kind of big! How do you find it ?  TIA.



Hi! I am only 5 feet! It’s definitely a larger bag on me, but I feel it’s more statement then overwhelming! I found it through a vintage reseller in Japan! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kuro#17

sandysu123 said:


> Hi! I am only 5 feet! It’s definitely a larger bag on me, but I feel it’s more statement then overwhelming! I found it through a vintage reseller in Japan!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thanks for your reply.  It really looks awesome on you and great to know it works well on petite frame too! Would definitely  check out eBay for the Japan resellers ! Thanks again.


----------



## Mendezhm

arliegirl said:


> love! which site did you get her from?



Thank you! I got it at Fashionphile. [emoji7]


----------



## arliegirl

Mendezhm said:


> Thank you! I got it at Fashionphile. [emoji7]


Thank you ! Do you have any Fashionphile tips? Most of the bags are above face value. It baffles me. The Real Real sells for less unless it's brand new. Thanks in advance!


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> Thank you @March786
> I’ll keep a lookout on it for you!
> 
> You’re in UK aren’t you?
> I actually got this from Harrods via a PS!
> UK seems to have soooo much better selections than us here!
> 
> Hope you had a fun day out with your mom!



Thankyou so much! 
Wow your lucky! I hounded the london Stores when it was released and had absoloutely no luck 
Yes I agree UK generally has a great selection


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello ~ Every lovelies looks really beautiful in action shots here It is really so fun to see you all with beloved Chanels always
> I only missed a few days and It's hard to catch on all now... So sorry, please forgive me for couldn't comment on all the beatiful posts...
> 
> I used my 18C lamb square light gold HW on weekend outing and to Italian dinner last night...Here is my annual quick shot at restaurant bathroom...again  specially this time to my darling friend @Kendie26 for her courage of her great shot
> and our lovely @fally for your generous and sweetest heart to all that makes our forum very special peaceful place
> 
> Btw...My DH loves eating hot meals as soon as served at our table, so that's why I enjoy them with him first, then relax and enjoy taking a quick shot at ladies room after the meals...lol haha But I aways adore some ladies's delicious pics with their Chanels here, like my beautiful friend @Dextersmom @Jkfashionstyle and lovelies' all
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope you all have a wonderful week
> View attachment 4036875
> 
> Love lambskin the best in the end...
> View attachment 4036876


Beautiful pic, your Lambskin looks so lush


----------



## Zucnarf

mssmelanie said:


> This is my HG!  Enjoy !



Oh, thank you Melanie!
I think my favorite is beige [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


----------



## cathe_kim

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


Your bracelet is tdf!!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

I am carrying my black lambskin with shiny ruthenium hdw today.


----------



## Tykhe

Out with the mini again!


----------



## hayzelnut

Getting ready to go out with my tote today.


----------



## Dextersmom

cathe_kim said:


> Your bracelet is tdf!!!


Thank you.


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


Such a classic sense of style my lovely friend @Dextersmom , Hope you don't mind if i steal some inspiration from you as usual.


----------



## mssmelanie

lvchanellvr said:


> I am carrying my black lambskin with shiny ruthenium hdw today.
> 
> View attachment 4038673



This is so cool!  I love the chevron pattern!


----------



## mssmelanie

hayzelnut said:


> View attachment 4038720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out with my tote today.



I love this!  And your bag charm!  I would so love to get this bag. Enjoy ur day!


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Such a classic sense of style my lovely friend @Dextersmom , Hope you don't mind if i steal some inspiration from you as usual.


Thank you, my friend and I would be honored.


----------



## Lucyd024

My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red


----------



## XCCX

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a pretty Red Lamb chevron mini   You have such a great treasure! @XCCX



I was going over this thread again (I enjoy doing so and looking at all of the beautiful action shots) and I came across your sweet comment.. again thank you! I am heart broken though because after long thinking I decided to let this treasure go... it’s the only lambskin in my collection and I really wanted (and loved) this dark red shade but I couldn’t get myself to actually love lambskin. I only tried the bag on few times to style it indoors, never took it out so I realized lambskin isn’t for me. I prefer caviar much more, not only because of it’s durability, but I actually prefer the look of caviar more! Can you believe it?!
Sadly, this mini will need to find a new home BUT good thing is, I already found the perfect replacement for it!!! 
Will reveal it as soon as it arrives! Can’t wait!
Thanks again


----------



## Luv n bags

Lucyd024 said:


> My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red
> 
> View attachment 4039002



The red![emoji173]️


----------



## cdxrayqt

Two of my favorite things: Chanel & Chardonnay!


----------



## aki_sato

March786 said:


> Thankyou so much!
> Wow your lucky! I hounded the london Stores when it was released and had absoloutely no luck
> Yes I agree UK generally has a great selection


Oh no! I’m very sorry to hear!
I actually didn’t even know this exists until my dear friend @honey_bunny told me!
Then I went on hunting it and decided on PS route after finding out it was not ordered in Aussie.
I think I got lucky as the hype has not started so the bag was still available.
Then another dear friend from interstates
wanted 1 and I recommended the same PS - but hers took some time to find. At the end hers was bought from Paris as it’s sold out in UK.

This sells at crazy prices these days!
I know a few PSs who hogged them and selling at ridiculously mind blowing prices (not disclosing them here as I don’t endorse their business practice! )

Hopefully the hype dies down soon and you will find one in the not so far future!

I know! Good thing Aussie selections are so poor so I don’t have to be on newspaper headline for being the pathetic old woman who files a bankruptcy due to chanel addiction! 

It’s my dream to someday go to UK for the Chelsea flower show and visit the chanel stores there (solely on my own!!! to freely peruse at my leisure and to spend without my husband’s presence)


----------



## luvlux64

mssmelanie said:


> I was so on the fence on buying that Double Zip!  I wish I didn’t hesitate. Looks great on u!


Thank you  ... love your classic CWC as well


----------



## Tt117

Lucyd024 said:


> My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red
> 
> View attachment 4039002


Love that red! What year is that from?


----------



## ironic568

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


I love your stack , especially the bracelet. What season is it from?


----------



## riquita

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh sorry for my mistake  Yes I now see yours is Jumbo and I also noticed it's a super precious "single flap" from chains'
> 
> Thank you @riquita


Good eye! It is a single flap!


----------



## riquita

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out and about with mini caviar camera case with light gold hw
> 
> Loving this cutie, goes with everything IMO
> View attachment 4032857


I love a camera bag, and Chanel makes the best ones!


----------



## Lucyd024

Tt117 said:


> Love that red! What year is that from?



14C Caviar Red


----------



## More bags

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!!
> Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon
> OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day
> I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
> I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night
> View attachment 4036985
> View attachment 4036987
> View attachment 4036988


Gorgeous bag, you look stunning!


----------



## berri

tolliv said:


> I am still in Boston and this is the only bag I brought with me. So here we go again...same bag but I love it to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4034948
> View attachment 4034950



I love the whole look with the mini reissue!


----------



## Purrsey

An oldie but oh how I adore this cute bag


----------



## fally

Tuned83 said:


> Thinking to myself what unflattering mid section? You look great! Keep those mod shots coming Xx


Good Morning my darling @Tuned83  oh thank you my lovely, I am so sorry that I missed your post along with some of the other ladies. I am not getting the notifications when it comes to your lovely posts.....Sending lots of hugs to you and your family hun.


----------



## Tuned83

fally said:


> Good Morning my darling @Tuned83  oh thank you my lovely, I am so sorry that I missed your post along with some of the other ladies. I am not getting the notifications when it comes to your lovely posts.....Sending lots of hugs to you and your family hun.


No worries @fally, it happens. Sending you and your precious family hugs too. Take care X


----------



## Penelopepursula

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4040399
> 
> An oldie but oh how I adore this cute bag


Wow - love this bag!


----------



## daisychainz

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4040399
> 
> An oldie but oh how I adore this cute bag


Oh, this is cute! I had one many years ago in navy. Great little bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

ironic568 said:


> I love your stack , especially the bracelet. What season is it from?


Thank you.  I just got it a couple of weeks ago in the boutique.  It is from 18P.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

cdxrayqt said:


> View attachment 4039852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite things: Chanel & Chardonnay!


Oh wow! Love your bag  
What season from and style called? Similar to Coco Handle with some twists, love!


----------



## julsdallas

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4040399
> 
> An oldie but oh how I adore this cute bag


I have two of these and LOVE them still to this day. Black and Beige GST LOVE


----------



## Purrsey

julsdallas said:


> I have two of these and LOVE them still to this day. Black and Beige GST LOVE



GST is classy! But it kept slipping off my shoulder so i ended up selling my burgundy one. 

This is the smaller cousin version. PTT.


----------



## tolliv

berri said:


> I love the whole look with the mini reissue!



Thank you [emoji1431] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berri

Reissue 225 second day out!


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> Oh no! I’m very sorry to hear!
> I actually didn’t even know this exists until my dear friend @honey_bunny told me!
> Then I went on hunting it and decided on PS route after finding out it was not ordered in Aussie.
> I think I got lucky as the hype has not started so the bag was still available.
> Then another dear friend from interstates
> wanted 1 and I recommended the same PS - but hers took some time to find. At the end hers was bought from Paris as it’s sold out in UK.
> 
> This sells at crazy prices these days!
> I know a few PSs who hogged them and selling at ridiculously mind blowing prices (not disclosing them here as I don’t endorse their business practice! )
> 
> Hopefully the hype dies down soon and you will find one in the not so far future!
> 
> I know! Good thing Aussie selections are so poor so I don’t have to be on newspaper headline for being the pathetic old woman who files a bankruptcy due to chanel addiction!
> 
> It’s my dream to someday go to UK for the Chelsea flower show and visit the chanel stores there (solely on my own!!! to freely peruse at my leisure and to spend without my husband’s presence)



Completely agree, I think many PS just bought them all up and are charging way too much 
I’m happy to be patient and just wait and see! 
I hope your dream UK trip comes true soon


----------



## steffysstyle

I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites


----------



## XCCX

steffysstyle said:


> I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites
> 
> View attachment 4041081



Can’t blame you! Gorgeous outfit and accessories  
We are twins on the flap.. and the shoes but mine is the flat version.
Your tweed outfit is stunning, who is it by if I may ask?


----------



## Cocosiena

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> My pink beauty



I love the color of this bag. It’s gorgeous! Would you mind sharing the style number? I want to see if I can locate one? This is the perfect pink! Thanks!


----------



## luvlux64

Getting addicted to Chanel cosmetics  ... and this pouch fits perfectly inside an M/L classic flap  .. TGIF guys


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Thirsty Thursday  for bubblies and sushi with gf and beige caviar mini 18S at our fave spot  Soft shell crab sushi rolls so yummy  Oh and bathroom selfie


----------



## steffysstyle

XCCX said:


> Can’t blame you! Gorgeous outfit and accessories
> We are twins on the flap.. and the shoes but mine is the flat version.
> Your tweed outfit is stunning, who is it by if I may ask?



Thank you, it's from Mango


----------



## Addicted to bags

berri said:


> View attachment 4041043
> View attachment 4041044
> 
> 
> Reissue 225 second day out!


OMG! I have the same sandals and my iPad is loading slow tonight so I saw the feet first and wondered wtheck? How did I get on your post, lol! Beautiful bag and the chain is tdf!


----------



## berri

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! I have the same sandals and my iPad is loading slow tonight so I saw the feet first and wondered wtheck? How did I get on your post, lol! Beautiful bag and the chain is tdf!



Haha, thank you. I had the same reaction recently when I saw a post on Instagram with these sandals!


----------



## Addicted to bags

berri said:


> Haha, thank you. I had the same reaction recently when I saw a post on Instagram with these sandals!


Nordstrom? I also bought a pair in the light tan color


----------



## Peonyandi

Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!


----------



## berri

Addicted to bags said:


> Nordstrom? I also bought a pair in the light tan color



Net a porter! Light tan is so pretty. I would love another pair in the light pink/blush or silver.


----------



## Law

steffysstyle said:


> I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites
> 
> View attachment 4041081



Sometimes you have a bag that is perfect for any outfit! Your stunning M/L is that bag! Love your whole look, so in love with the classic slingbacks and your sweet tweedy twinning!


----------



## steffysstyle

Law said:


> Sometimes you have a bag that is perfect for any outfit! Your stunning M/L is that bag! Love your whole look, so in love with the classic slingbacks and your sweet tweedy twinning!



Thank you, that is really how I feel about the medium flap it goes with so many of my outfits.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thirsty Thursday  for bubblies and sushi with gf and beige caviar mini 18S at our fave spot  Soft shell crab sushi rolls so yummy  Oh and bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4041485


   Sooooooo jealous here


----------



## Kendie26

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4041636


Stunningly gorgeous, happy color.....could stare at her/your B.A.  all day long!


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites
> 
> View attachment 4041081


Beautiful! Love your classics


----------



## March786

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4041636


Wow I love that shade of red ,it’s stunning


----------



## Katzilla

Lucyd024 said:


> My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red
> 
> View attachment 4039002



Both are stunning!!!


----------



## Katzilla

steffysstyle said:


> I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites
> 
> View attachment 4041081



Great outfit,great style, you have.


----------



## steffysstyle

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Love your classics





Katzilla said:


> Great outfit,great style, you have.



Thank you so much ladies! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is such a beautiful shade ... gorgeous bag you have.


@ccbaggirl89 Thanks so much for your sweet compliment...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Gorgeous lambskin mini!


Thank you!!! @steffysstyle  I adore your cool style and beautiful mod shot always!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Beautiful pic, your Lambskin looks so lush


Thank you my dear sweet friend @March786  I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


What a gorgeous mod shot as always my best beautiful friend DM  You wear your beautiful caviar flap so beautifully with pink!! How adorable you are!!  I love your "iridescent lilac" bracelet on you and your Gucci shoes on you!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lvchanellvr said:


> I am carrying my black lambskin with shiny ruthenium hdw today.
> 
> View attachment 4038673


Gorgeous lamb chevron flap!! @lvchanellvr


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Lucyd024 said:


> My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red
> 
> View attachment 4039002


  Wow!! What a cool shot of new backpack with Beautiful Red Jumbo! @Lucyd024


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> I was going over this thread again (I enjoy doing so and looking at all of the beautiful action shots) and I came across your sweet comment.. again thank you! I am heart broken though because after long thinking I decided to let this treasure go... it’s the only lambskin in my collection and I really wanted (and loved) this dark red shade but I couldn’t get myself to actually love lambskin. I only tried the bag on few times to style it indoors, never took it out so I realized lambskin isn’t for me. I prefer caviar much more, not only because of it’s durability, but I actually prefer the look of caviar more! Can you believe it?!
> Sadly, this mini will need to find a new home BUT good thing is, I already found the perfect replacement for it!!!
> Will reveal it as soon as it arrives! Can’t wait!
> Thanks again


Thank you for sharing your precious time and story of this beauty @XCCX It looked gorgeous red lamb mini. But I understand that, sometimes it happens, Which Chanels works better for each of us! I cannot wait to hear your new excitement too! Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bag, you look stunning!


Thank you so much dear @More bags  I hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

berri said:


> View attachment 4041043
> View attachment 4041044
> 
> 
> Reissue 225 second day out!



Beautiful reissue!!! @berri  Congratulation son your gorgeous 225!!  
I'm so happy to be twins on this best classic 225 GHW   Happy weekend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites
> 
> View attachment 4041081


Your style is always gorgeous!!! @steffysstyle


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Getting addicted to Chanel cosmetics  ... and this pouch fits perfectly inside an M/L classic flap  .. TGIF guys
> View attachment 4041462


Beautiful pic again!! @luvlux64


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thirsty Thursday  for bubblies and sushi with gf and beige caviar mini 18S at our fave spot  Soft shell crab sushi rolls so yummy  Oh and bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4041485


Beautiful you @Jkfashionstyle 
You look fabulous as always! I finally opened thread for bathroom shot today  Please enjoy to post your lovely mod there too my friend! Love your yummy grommet restaurant pic always!  I think you should also open the thread of "foods with Chanel" Your shots is beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4041636


WOW @Peonyandi  Gorgeous RED coco!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Your style is always gorgeous!!! @steffysstyle



Thank you so much! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117



Such a beautiful shot of your reissue!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Such a beautiful shot of your reissue!


Thank you so much @steffysstyle  I hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MahaM

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


Looks cool...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MahaM said:


> Looks cool...


Thank you! @MahaM


----------



## FunBagz

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117



Love a good candid shot!  Your DD did a wonderful job.  And of course I love that Reissue seeing as you are my bag twin with this one!  Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## lvchanellvr

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous lamb chevron flap!! @lvchanellvr


Thank you @shopgirl4cc ! I have a weakness for black lambskin; it is so lush and gorgeous. Have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## Luv n bags

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


This is gorgeous!
I so love the metallics.  But, I purchased a SNAD on EBay, which has now scared me off.  But I have metallic Stams and Balenciagas.  They certainly make my heart skip a beat!


----------



## XCCX

Jumbo for the weekend!


----------



## XCCX

Yes, sometimes we spend time (and money) before we realize what we really like and what works best for us!
My collection now consists of 9 CHANEL handbags and I’m 100% happy and satisfied about each and every one of them.. I had to sell/in the process of sellling 3 bags but that’s ok as long as I have finally reached my dream collection!
Thank you for reading and replying!
I can’t wait to share my new purchase and my collection with you all so soon 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for sharing your precious time and story of this beauty @XCCX It looked gorgeous red lamb mini. But I understand that, sometimes it happens, Which Chanels works better for each of us! I cannot wait to hear your new excitement too! Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thirsty Thursday  for bubblies and sushi with gf and beige caviar mini 18S at our fave spot  Soft shell crab sushi rolls so yummy  Oh and bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4041485



So pretty,  this is such a gorgeous shot of you @Jkfashionstyle   and your equally lovely mini my sweet friend Please post your bathroom shot as well in our equally stunning friend's thread @shopgirl4cc https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-shots-in-the-bathroom.985380/#post-32224748 if you can


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117



Oh how adorable is your DD my sweet friend @shopgirl4cc , she did such a great job of taking a wonderful pic of her beautiful mom and equally beautiful reissue. My little one usually take pics of my feet. because I am always running from her


----------



## Leo the Lion

arliegirl said:


> We are bag twins! You fit those SLG'S inside? I saw your reissue video. Do you love them both? Do you use them differently?


They do fit inside! I love both the medium and reissue but the reissue a teeny bit more since it is slightly bigger and lighter. I will do a comparison video this weekend on YouTube ♥


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> Yes, sometimes we spend time (and money) before we realize what we really like and what works best for us!
> My collection now consists of 9 CHANEL handbags and I’m 100% happy and satisfied about each and every one of them.. I had to sell/in the process of sellling 3 bags but that’s ok as long as I have finally reached my dream collection!
> Thank you for reading and replying!
> I can’t wait to share my new purchase and my collection with you all so soon


Thank you for sharing @XCCX  That's wonderful!! 
You know....Believe or not, I actually long for the minimalist and the way of minimum 10 bags rule  ( I also adore the way of dear beautiful member @Rami00 )
I feel impossible for me now with my craziness...love for my Chanel collection...haha   But who knows? maybe someday....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Love a good candid shot!  Your DD did a wonderful job.  And of course I love that Reissue seeing as you are my bag twin with this one!  Have a lovely weekend!


Thank you so much my beautiful twin @FunBagz  You know you're the one who inspired me to get this 17K metalic I did not notice this season's one without seen your fabulous thread and post! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> Jumbo for the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4042183
> View attachment 4042184


Gorgeous Jumbo and I LOVE your Rolex & Cartier!!! @XCCX  ( Yay to we're twins for Rolex & this combo of Jumbo black caviar with gold HW ) Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> So pretty,  this is such a gorgeous shot of you @Jkfashionstyle   and your equally lovely mini my sweet friend Please post your bathroom shot as well in our equally stunning friend's thread @shopgirl4cc https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-shots-in-the-bathroom.985380/#post-32224748 if you can


Kind words always @fally. Oh! Mod shots at bathroom  will do. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## XCCX

Well, 9 CHANEL bags but also 2 diors, 2 Balenciagas and a 1 Gucci and 1 LV and 1 YSL lol!
But I totally agree with you about trying to be minimal that’s why no more bags for me (promise!) no honestly, I do feel content 

I have a bag for all occasions and regarding CHANEL, I found that I didn’t really like the mini! I will still keep my black caviar square one (to pass to my daughter) but that’s all. My other rectangular mini is going because I got the new m/l in the same color combo and having both is redundant even if the style is different.
I found by experimenting, that medium flaps and wocs are my favorites !



shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for sharing @XCCX  That's wonderful!!
> You know....Believe or not, I actually long for the minimalist and the way of minimum 10 bags rule  ( I also adore the way of dear beautiful member @Rami00 )
> I feel impossible for me now with my craziness...love for my Chanel collection...haha   But who knows? maybe someday....


----------



## berri

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful reissue!!! @berri  Congratulation son your gorgeous 225!!
> I'm so happy to be twins on this best classic 225 GHW   Happy weekend!!



Aww thank you!! I’m definitely biased and think it’s the best! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful you @Jkfashionstyle
> You look fabulous as always! I finally opened thread for bathroom shot today  Please enjoy to post your lovely mod there too my friend! Love your yummy grommet restaurant pic always!  I think you should also open the thread of "foods with Chanel" Your shots is beautiful!!


Always so sweet @shopgirl4cc  Great idea about food w/ Chanel  oooh bathroom mods


----------



## Auvina15

XCCX said:


> Jumbo for the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4042183
> View attachment 4042184


Love all these items!! GORGEOUSNESS!!!


----------



## XCCX

Auvina15 said:


> Love all these items!! GORGEOUSNESS!!!



Thank you dear


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


Hi there, my beautiful friend!!! How've you been? I had been off here for a few weeks... had been too busy with work and kids schedules 
This reissue is one of my favorites of yours, such a beautiful gem!!! Have a wonderful weekend, my lovely friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4041636


Love this red shade! What a beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thirsty Thursday  for bubblies and sushi with gf and beige caviar mini 18S at our fave spot  Soft shell crab sushi rolls so yummy  Oh and bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4041485
> 
> I'm drooling over here of your mini..... love love the color and that perfect caviar!!! You look fabulous as always!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


How are you doing, my sweetest friend? I was gone for a few weeks!!! So glad to see your shots again!You look so lovely and I love your bag!
Your new bracelet is sooo adorable though!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!!
> Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon
> OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day
> I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
> I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night
> View attachment 4036985
> View attachment 4036987
> View attachment 4036988


This GREEN is to die for.... oh my!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Hi there, my beautiful friend!!! How've you been? I had been off here for a few weeks... had been too busy with work and kids schedules
> This reissue is one of my favorites of yours, such a beautiful gem!!! Have a wonderful weekend, my lovely friend!





Auvina15 said:


> This GREEN is to die for.... oh my!!!


Thank you so much my dear friend @Auvina15  Welcome back sweet darling!!! I am so happy to see you here again! How have you been? Is everything all right with you? Oh I know that we get caught always and I understand completely how we moms gets busy with these exhausting schedules.... Here is the place "stress-free" with us I hope you have restful and peaceful weekend my friend


----------



## nashpoo

SUPER casual with my light pink ml today [emoji173]️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Oh how adorable is your DD my sweet friend @shopgirl4cc , she did such a great job of taking a wonderful pic of her beautiful mom and equally beautiful reissue. My little one usually take pics of my feet. because I am always running from her


LOL!!   "feet" Sooo funny and you're always so adorable!!! I love your expressions for your little one, you're such a sweet mommy Hope you have a restful weekend from being a busy mom ( oh no, hope so for myself...well, I'm exhausted.. lol Mine is peacefully sleeping now though...phew  Have a fabulous weekend my sweetest friend


----------



## arliegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> They do fit inside! I love both the medium and reissue but the reissue a teeny bit more since it is slightly bigger and lighter. I will do a comparison video this weekend on YouTube ♥


I will look for it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4042415
> 
> 
> SUPER casual with my light pink ml today [emoji173]️



Your pink m/l look so fabulous!  I'm not pink Chanel (or neutral color ) person but I really love the look of beautiful baby pink Chanel on you!! @nashpoo


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOL!!   "feet" Sooo funny and you're always so adorable!!! I love your expressions for your little one, you're such a sweet mommy Hope you have a restful weekend from being a busy mom ( oh no, hope so for myself...well, I'm exhausted.. lol Mine is peacefully sleeping now though...phew  Have a fabulous weekend my sweetest friend


 
Thank you my darling friend, you are too kind @shopgirl4cc I too admire your wonderful heart as well as your amazing bond with your DD and family. It's always such a joy to chat with you, wishing you a well rested weekend ahead with your sweet little DD as well lovely

Oh gosh I forgot to say that I loved how you described our day in one amazing word hun "exhausting", I usually say it in a more colorful way with my New Yorker accent.  DH thinks that there is a foul mouth sailor who resides in me.


----------



## elly_fong

My baby is out with me having our breakfast [emoji5] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## love2learn

Lucyd024 said:


> My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red
> 
> View attachment 4039002


What a duo!!!  To exquisite pieces


----------



## love2learn

cdxrayqt said:


> View attachment 4039852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite things: Chanel & Chardonnay!


They look beautiful together


----------



## love2learn

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4040399
> 
> An oldie but oh how I adore this cute bag


"Oldie's" are always goodies!!


----------



## love2learn

berri said:


> View attachment 4041043
> View attachment 4041044
> 
> 
> Reissue 225 second day out!


Love, love, love!!  Reissues are so beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> I promise I have other bags and shoes, but my black medium flap and beige/black slingbacks are my favourites
> 
> View attachment 4041081


Gosh!!  You always look so stunning.  I'm sorry, but until you mentioned you were using your CF and slingbacks again, I would never have thought twice about it because of your suit.  That jacket and skirt is so eye catching and calming at the same time.  Your whole outfit is beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thirsty Thursday  for bubblies and sushi with gf and beige caviar mini 18S at our fave spot  Soft shell crab sushi rolls so yummy  Oh and bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4041485


The sushi rolls look so good!!!  And your beige mini just makes the arrangement on the table look even more beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4041636


So beautiful!!  I would sit there and slowly drink my beverage and just gaze at this gem!!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


She took an excellent action shot!!  Bravo to the young photographer!!!  And, she captured the color so well.  I hope they had her shoe size


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> Jumbo for the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4042183
> View attachment 4042184


Gorgeous picture!!  Beautiful Chanel and beautiful jewelry


----------



## love2learn

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4042415
> 
> 
> SUPER casual with my light pink ml today [emoji173]️


Casual, but so cute!!  The pink looks perfect with the gray and black!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF and iridescent lilac (I really like saying iridescent lilac) bracelet.


I really love seeing this bracelet!!  It's just so cute, but also chic and looks perfect with all of your wrist candy   And of course you always look beautiful


----------



## bagnshoe

cc & gg day out


----------



## elly_fong

Lucyd024 said:


> My new Urban Spirit backpack with my beautiful Jumbo red [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4039002


Lovely combi! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## elly_fong

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4042415
> 
> 
> SUPER casual with my light pink ml today [emoji173]️


I love the matching colour in your m/l flap, lv cles and not to missed - your handphone. Casual yet so chic.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## love2learn

I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].


----------



## XCCX

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous picture!!  Beautiful Chanel and beautiful jewelry



Thank you!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


Love it @love2learn, oh wait, hi   Looking at your reissue and others, really had me thinking, hm..mm... and hm...on a 225 with ruthenium, me goes  then seeing pics  then ok wake up


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


  THIS will always be the one...”the reissue that got away” from meWe could have been twinsies....what in the world was wrong w/ me to decline such a PHENOMENAL bag. AHhhhh Bravo to your sweetest DD for snapping it!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


WooohoooYou did it love2learn!!  WONDERFUL!! I remember when you got this beautiful, most magnificent reissue last year You look AWESOME!! No doubt you’ll be a star in the new bathroom selfie thread in no time!!


----------



## steffysstyle

love2learn said:


> Gosh!!  You always look so stunning.  I'm sorry, but until you mentioned you were using your CF and slingbacks again, I would never have thought twice about it because of your suit.  That jacket and skirt is so eye catching and calming at the same time.  Your whole outfit is beautiful!!



Thank you so much, you are far too kind! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Tuned83

View attachment 4042866

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Saturday morning at IKEA....


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


 this was the reissue that I was willing to give up my stubborn wait for (Black distressed calf with shiny ruthenium in 226). I said if I run into this one I will take this as my holy grail everyday reissue to join the others but no luck . It’s sooo gorgeous and you have such a spectacular collection. Each a master piece (but especially the lambs.. you sure don’t settle) 

You have an amazing photographer


----------



## Law

Me and coco loop enjoying some gelato by the seaside today [emoji56][emoji510][emoji305]


----------



## MarLie

Coffee & Coco....two of my favorites[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> I really love seeing this bracelet!!  It's just so cute, but also chic and looks perfect with all of your wrist candy   And of course you always look beautiful


Thank you, love2learn.  You are very sweet. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> What a gorgeous mod shot as always my best beautiful friend DM  You wear your beautiful caviar flap so beautifully with pink!! How adorable you are!!  I love your "iridescent lilac" bracelet on you and your Gucci shoes on you!!


Thank you, my beauty. So lovely to see you again. 



Auvina15 said:


> How are you doing, my sweetest friend? I was gone for a few weeks!!! So glad to see your shots again!You look so lovely and I love your bag!
> Your new bracelet is sooo adorable though!!!!


Thank you, my lovely friend. It is so nice to see you.


----------



## XCCX

Zara tweed jackets, they go with CHANEL very well! Who agrees?


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


Gorgeous Reissue, love2learn.  You look great.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


Gorgeous Reissue, my friend!!  Your daughter is a natural photographer.


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> View attachment 4042970
> 
> 
> Me and coco loop enjoying some gelato by the seaside today [emoji56][emoji510][emoji305]


I probably say this every time you post it, but it is the truth....I really love this bag of yours.  Your gelato looks yummy too.


----------



## berri

Sorry guys, can’t stop with the pics [emoji23]. Obsessed!


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> I probably say this every time you post it, but it is the truth....I really love this bag of yours.  Your gelato looks yummy too.



Thank you sweet DM, she is lovely and my first Chanel purse too so will always have a special place in my heart [emoji176]! A pretty purse can never get too many compliments 

PS the gelato was insanely delicious, half Amerena cherry half blueberry yum yum [emoji39]


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.  
PS. Just noticed my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. Just noticed my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.



Love this bag DM and dexter is so cute peeking over your shoulder [emoji5]


----------



## Vanana

Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color


----------



## Iamminda

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475



Great selfie (casual girls unite!!) — and your Reissue is gorgeous.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197


This color is so so so haaapppyyy


----------



## cathe_kim

Going out with my black lambskin woc and ballerina flats [emoji3] The weather is really nice here in Seattle for a change!


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> My DD & I went to shopping for her new casual sneakers this week  then she took a closed-up pic of my "opened flap-reissue" by her phone while I was talking to store lady for stock of her size… I did not notice until she texted me this pic...
> Thanks for letting me share this "Opened flap" reissue....  ( It's actually 17K charcoal metallic reissue size 226 )
> Hope Chanel lovelies all have a fabulous weekend
> View attachment 4042117


Wow that’s a beautiful bag in a stunning colour


----------



## March786

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4042415
> 
> 
> SUPER casual with my light pink ml today [emoji173]️


Love it! Fabulous outfit


----------



## March786

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


Lovely picture and stunning bag


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. Just noticed my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


Beautiful as always, and I spy the beautiful padlock bracelet


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197


And what a perfect colour she is Vanana 
Enjoy the sunny days


----------



## stinemcqueen

Trying on my new classic. Fresh from unboxing.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always, and I spy the beautiful padlock bracelet


Thank you, March 786.  Good eye....I am loving this bracelet. 


Law said:


> Love this bag DM and dexter is so cute peeking over your shoulder [emoji5]


Thank you, Law.  Dexter and Walter are my loves (before Chanel).


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197


Stunning, Vanana.  If I could "borrow" one of your bags, this would be the one.....no wait....maybe this one and your lucky charms Reissue.  I am greedy.


----------



## paintedmegolden

my patent leather M/L Classic Flap with rubidium hardware in action. Gabrielle Chanel's apt, 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Out with my mini and my mini me at Liberty Science Center


----------



## cajhingle

mimosa anyone? with my boy


----------



## Jennista

Taking the boy and Chanel sneakers to go watch a movie and have lunch with my DH


----------



## JLbb

224 is going to meet 225 in boutique


----------



## XCCX

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4043381
> 
> 
> Trying on my new classic. Fresh from unboxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Stunning bag and looks great on you! Is it a medium?


----------



## Luv n bags

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4043750
> 
> 
> 224 is going to meet 225 in boutique



Such a classy looking bag!


----------



## Chanel923

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4043381
> 
> 
> Trying on my new classic. Fresh from unboxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love the jacket and the classic flap on you.  Very elegant.


----------



## Chanel923

Jennista said:


> Taking the boy and Chanel sneakers to go watch a movie and have lunch with my DH


Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Chanel923

Loubishoetopia said:


> Out with my mini and my mini me at Liberty Science Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043669


The perfect occasion to take your mini out along with your mini you.  So cute


----------



## Chanel923

Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.


----------



## Law

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4043750
> 
> 
> 224 is going to meet 225 in boutique



I’ve said it before but this is the dream 224!


----------



## berri

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197



Stunning colour!


----------



## Luv n bags

Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?


----------



## stinemcqueen

XCCX said:


> Stunning bag and looks great on you! Is it a medium?



Thank you! Yes, it’s the m/l


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Chanel923 said:


> The perfect occasion to take your mini out along with your mini you.  So cute


Thank you, Chanel923!


----------



## Kendie26

paintedmegolden said:


> my patent leather M/L Classic Flap with rubidium hardware in action. Gabrielle Chanel's apt, 31 Rue Cambon


Phenomenal!! You are so lucky to have been there & have this most amazing photo of yourself & your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.
> View attachment 4043805


PERFECTION....you look absolutely GORGEOUS Chanel923!!!I’m dying for those earrings And you have beautiful, most perfect lips too


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4043750
> 
> 
> 224 is going to meet 225 in boutique


 Such an incredibly special bag!! I also have a mini/224 (black) but i love yours MUCH MUCH MORE!!


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great Sunday, Coco lovelies  ... it’s a beautiful 14 degC (57F) here in Toronto! Finally, some Spring Fashion


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.
> View attachment 4043805


You look so pretty with your earrings and gorgeous red mini. Hope you had a wonderful evening.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


----------



## March786

tigertrixie said:


> Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
> My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044079


Wow wow wowwwwww love this bag and especially that colour 
It’s stunning


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION....you look absolutely GORGEOUS Chanel923!!!I’m dying for those earrings And you have beautiful, most perfect lips too


Too funny.


Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty with your earrings and gorgeous red mini. Hope you had a wonderful evening.



Thank you ladies.  My 2 year old son pointed to the earrings and said “pretty bubbles”.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


Beautiful


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


Beautiful shot of mini.  Love the background against yet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful shot of mini.  Love the background against yet.





March786 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, lovely ladies.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. Just noticed my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


Love your skirt and your unique bag!!! Your little cutie Dexter is too adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197


Very pretty Red with a hint of pink undertone! And the lamb is just sooo yum, totally love it!


----------



## Auvina15

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


What a gorgeous reissue!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Auvina15

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4043750
> 
> 
> 224 is going to meet 225 in boutique


THIS is a true GEM!!! Oh my... it just took my breath away....
What 225 did you get? Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

Chanel923 said:


> Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.
> View attachment 4043805


One of the best CC reds you have, my friend! And I really like your earrings, so adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Have a great Sunday, Coco lovelies  ... it’s a beautiful 14 degC (57F) here in Toronto! Finally, some Spring Fashion
> View attachment 4044258


Such an adorable bag and I really like all the other CC pieces in this shot!!! Kinda twinsies with you on those adorable booties, I have them in dark navy!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


Absolutely love it! Very beautiful shot, my friend!


----------



## Luv n bags

March786 said:


> Wow wow wowwwwww love this bag and especially that colour
> It’s stunning



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

Auvina15 said:


> One of the best CC reds you have, my friend! And I really like your earrings, so adorable!!!


Thank you and yes yes on the red but also our rose gold mini too.


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love it @love2learn, oh wait, hi   Looking at your reissue and others, really had me thinking, hm..mm... and hm...on a 225 with ruthenium, me goes  then seeing pics  then ok wake up


You're so sweet and kind.  I enjoy seeing everyone of your gorgeous bags and what you pair them with  Please keep modeling your reissues, mini's, CF's, camera bags....., I'm sure I'm missing a model or two, but they are the best eye candy and brings so much enjoyment to all of us


Kendie26 said:


> WooohoooYou did it love2learn!!  WONDERFUL!! I remember when you got this beautiful, most magnificent reissue last year You look AWESOME!! No doubt you’ll be a star in the new bathroom selfie thread in no time!!


My dear friend Kendie, you have such a great memory and you were such a great help to me  Thank you for your kind compliments.  I hope to improve on my selfie shots, but until then I will thoroughly enjoy seeing your selfies and other's selfies in the bathroom.  It will be awhile for me


Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Reissue, love2learn.  You look great.


Thank you  so much DM!!  It means a lot coming from yet another amazing selfie taker


----------



## love2learn

Iamminda said:


> Great selfie (casual girls unite!!) — and your Reissue is gorgeous.


Thank you lamminda.  Lol, I'm sooooooo casual!!  I'm glad you feel the same!!  I try to stay in my lane when it comes to fashion.   I enjoy seeing everyone else who's lane is dressier and can rock so many different looks though.  That's one of the best things about this forum. That, and how sweet and kind everyone is here.


----------



## love2learn

Law said:


> View attachment 4042970
> 
> 
> Me and coco loop enjoying some gelato by the seaside today [emoji56][emoji510][emoji305]


Such a pretty photo!!  Love your Coco Loop and that gelato looks amazing!!


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> Zara tweed jackets, they go with CHANEL very well! Who agrees?
> 
> View attachment 4043030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043029


It does look beautiful with your WOC!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. Just noticed my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


Love seeing your RMSF out!  So cute how he's back there and until you mentioned it I don't think I would've seen him


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197


This color just looks and sounds delicious!!  Not to mention how fun the color is


----------



## love2learn

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 4043248
> 
> 
> Going out with my black lambskin woc and ballerina flats [emoji3] The weather is really nice here in Seattle for a change!


Your WOC is stunning!!  Love seeing lambskin chanels!!


----------



## love2learn

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4043381
> 
> 
> Trying on my new classic. Fresh from unboxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Beautiful and I love that brooch!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love seeing your RMSF out!  So cute how he's back there and until you mentioned it I don't think I would've seen him


Thank you, l2l. 


Auvina15 said:


> Love your skirt and your unique bag!!! Your little cutie Dexter is too adorable!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely love it! Very beautiful shot, my friend!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.


----------



## love2learn

Chanel923 said:


> Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.
> View attachment 4043805


Beautiful mini!  Those earrings are so cute!!


----------



## love2learn

tigertrixie said:


> Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
> My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044079


Such a beauty!!!  I love going to the clubhouse and seeing the pics of all the single flaps.  Maybe one day they'll return?  In the meantime I'll just enjoy the pic you provided us with


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Have a great Sunday, Coco lovelies  ... it’s a beautiful 14 degC (57F) here in Toronto! Finally, some Spring Fashion
> View attachment 4044258


Wow!!  Everything is gorgeous!!  Love those booties!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


Hope you had a great dinner!!  Another one of my favorites you brought with you to dinner.  Love the charcoal color!!


----------



## XCCX

love2learn said:


> It does look beautiful with your WOC!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Hope you had a great dinner!!  Another one of my favorites you brought with you to dinner.  Love the charcoal color!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> This color just looks and sounds delicious!!  Not to mention how fun the color is


Thank you so much  chanel as usual calls it (you guessed it) - red.


----------



## Vanana

Got some yummy candies and fruit slices dipped in chocolate today


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty Red with a hint of pink undertone! And the lamb is just sooo yum, totally love it!


Thanks auvina


----------



## Vanana

berri said:


> Stunning colour!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, Vanana.  If I could "borrow" one of your bags, this would be the one.....no wait....maybe this one and your lucky charms Reissue.  I am greedy.


It’s an honor to be on your bag borrow list


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.
> View attachment 4043805


Love the look esp paired with the red mini. Bag twins, I love this mini, such a pop color on dark outfits   Happy Birthday to your sister, cheers


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

tigertrixie said:


> Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
> My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044079


You look beautiful even with the cast on and of course the red bag as well. I remember seeing this bag in smaller size and mini, stunning red, almost like vintage red calfskin.


----------



## XCCX

Pearly gold woc with another beautiful tweed..


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Got some yummy candies and fruit slices dipped in chocolate today
> View attachment 4044491


Very cute! Almost like artwork for gallery. Oh dipped strawberries, where’s the bubblies? Chanel, dipped strawberries and champagne Heavenly


----------



## sandysu123

It’s finally spring in NYC and I’m able to take my WOC out!  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters 

And bathroom mod  too.

Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


Yowza! Love the outfit and that was not an easy shirt to carry off and you did it splendidly!!  that beige mini is of course dreamy 

I haven’t been able to eat out much lately but sooooooo lookin. Forward to joining you ladies at the bathroom selfies  it’s just too cute I die 

Thank you for the tag, burger and the pizza so adorable AND yummy


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Very cute! Almost like artwork for gallery. Oh dipped strawberries, where’s the bubblies? Chanel, dipped strawberries and champagne Heavenly


Haha that would be lovely
These were actually sliced real fruits dipped in dark or milk chocolate. I was curious and bought some to try. I got the sliced lemon with dark chocolate, sliced peach with milk and dark, sliced cantaloupe with milk, and sliced pear with dark. 

So far I already had the peach with milk chocolate and lemon with dark chocolate and I must say I’m surprised at how delicious the lemon chocolate was! 

I will now take your idea and have the sliced pear with dark chocolate after dinner with some bubbly/rose or white wine  fantastic idea!!


----------



## luvlux64

Auvina15 said:


> Such an adorable bag and I really like all the other CC pieces in this shot!!! Kinda twinsies with you on those adorable booties, I have them in dark navy!


Thank you  ... they’re so comfortable! Love them as I can walk in them all day 



love2learn said:


> Wow!!  Everything is gorgeous!!  Love those booties!!


Thanks


----------



## Kendie26

sandysu123 said:


> View attachment 4044590
> 
> 
> It’s finally spring in NYC and I’m able to take my WOC out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Incredible mod/pic...you are a fabulous BEAUTY!! Oh & the WOC rocks too!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


  Yeah girl, work that selfie!!You are such a PRO at it. GORGEOUSNESS always from you


----------



## Kendie26

XCCX said:


> Pearly gold woc with another beautiful tweed..
> 
> View attachment 4044587


Beyond beautiful


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614



I just love this color! I’m trying so hard to resist because I just got my 18P beige boy and an 18C goodie is also on the way.. ahhh I’m having really hard time resisting lol!

I especially love your bathroom shot. What a stunning outfit!!! I love beige and white! Just gorgeous!



Kendie26 said:


> Beyond beautiful





Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girl, work that selfie!!You are such a PRO at it. GORGEOUSNESS always from you



Thank you so much dear


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Yowza! Love the outfit and that was not an easy shirt to carry off and you did it splendidly!!  that beige mini is of course dreamy
> 
> I haven’t been able to eat out much lately but sooooooo lookin. Forward to joining you ladies at the bathroom selfies  it’s just too cute I die
> 
> Thank you for the tag, burger and the pizza so adorable AND yummy


Awh.. thank you for the sweet compliments, I love ruffles and one shoulder tops/dresses, this weekend weather was perfect for it. 

See your bathroom mods with your TDF collections soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


You look beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614



You look really gorgeous!!!


----------



## sandysu123

Kendie26 said:


> Incredible mod/pic...you are a fabulous BEAUTY!! Oh & the WOC rocks too!



Thank you!! I love my WOC! I purchased it a while back and really try to use it more often! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pretty Bags

First day out for brunch with my new 18s mini. Isn’t she beautiful?


----------



## chanel79

with my small  ivory urban companion
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Iamminda said:


> You look really gorgeous!!!


Awhhh..thank you @Iamminda


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful.


Thank you @Dextersmom


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


You wear this mini so beautifully.


----------



## Chanel923

love2learn said:


> Beautiful mini!  Those earrings are so cute!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love the look esp paired with the red mini. Bag twins, I love this mini, such a pop color on dark outfits   Happy Birthday to your sister, cheers


Thanks ladies.  Cheers all the Chanels in action!  Loving everyone’s post.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Pearly gold woc with another beautiful tweed..
> 
> View attachment 4044587


So beautiful.  It goes so well together.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girl, work that selfie!!You are such a PRO at it. GORGEOUSNESS always from you


Omg! Where you find these funny emojis??? Really funny ones...


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


Beautiful! Looooooveeeee this bag, 
your rocking your look! 
I couldn’t get my hands on this, instead I found the square mini, can’t wait to get it next week


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Pearly gold woc with another beautiful tweed..
> 
> View attachment 4044587


Beautiful! And that tweed is stunning too! Is it a jacket?


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Have a great Sunday, Coco lovelies  ... it’s a beautiful 14 degC (57F) here in Toronto! Finally, some Spring Fashion
> View attachment 4044258


Beautiful composition! And all the pieces are just stunning


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Got some yummy candies and fruit slices dipped in chocolate today
> View attachment 4044491


Look at all those beauties Vanana 
Absoloutely love your collection


----------



## March786

Pretty Bags said:


> View attachment 4044817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out for brunch with my new 18s mini. Isn’t she beautiful?


Absoloutely! Just perfect


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Look at all those beauties Vanana
> Absoloutely love your collection


Thank you March! Can’t help myself, been waiting so long for a nice sunny day!!! I need colors


----------



## Vanana

tigertrixie said:


> Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
> My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044079


You are styling with that bag!  You are absolutely right I wish chanel makes more like that. Even perfect Chain length!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


Wow great photo! Can really see and appreciate the charcoal color in the sun!!


----------



## Vanana

Jennista said:


> Taking the boy and Chanel sneakers to go watch a movie and have lunch with my DH


Wow those are cool and fun chanel sneakers!


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


That reissue has amazing leather  I also love your turquoise sneakers for the pop of color!


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> View attachment 4042970
> 
> 
> Me and coco loop enjoying some gelato by the seaside today [emoji56][emoji510][emoji305]


Lucky duck!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @rosienwhitey again  That's wonderful you found your beautiful green Chanel!!  Congrats to the destiny!!  Yes it happens on us when comes to Chanel but I think It's worth the wait for your fate! Yours look gorgeous!!
> Thanks for sharing your love for Green! Yes I love it too especially on lambskin  I'll take mine out again soon
> OK, I have a few old pics of mine from my computer I can post quickly for you. I got in Paris without planned anything Green, but it was love at first sight unexpectedly at boutique the day
> I think It's 16 B ( fall season's ) as I remembered the tag at that time but not 100% sure now as the tag was taken by boutique in Paris.
> I love this shade of green on lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware so much  Thanks for letting me share quickly before sleep from east coast  Have a good night
> View attachment 4036985
> View attachment 4036987
> View attachment 4036988


That is my favorite green to date! Almost was able to bring it home but I will instead admire yours


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Looooooveeeee this bag,
> your rocking your look!
> I couldn’t get my hands on this, instead I found the square mini, can’t wait to get it next week


OMG ARE MY EYES reading right....Ahhhhhhhhh girl!!!! You got that amazing beige mini SQUARE!!!??? I DIE!! Thrilled for you!! Can not wait to see it...Happiest Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Omg! Where you find these funny emojis??? Really funny ones...


There’s a way to add more emoji’s if you scroll all the way down to bottom of page & click on “HELP” then click on “smilies”....a new list will pop up. Choose the 1 you like & copy/paste it into your post ....but you must have the colon symbol : before & after the actual word.  Gosh I hope this makes sense!! Give it a try!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> OMG ARE MY EYES reading right....Ahhhhhhhhh girl!!!! You got that amazing beige mini SQUARE!!!??? I DIE!! Thrilled for you!! Can not wait to see it...Happiest Congrats!!!!!


Lol awww kendie, I love how you share my joy! Makes me very happy 
Yes my dearest I finally found one, I’ve posted pics on the April and mini thread - she’s truly beautiful


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Thank you @Bibi25260
> 
> Hope all is well at your end and whatever that makes you stressed is now sorted!


Thank you! My moving date got pushed forward and  I was packing and moving stuff and to top it off I got a severe cold.
I wasn't even in the mood for my birthday....
But thankfully all is good now.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Looooooveeeee this bag,
> your rocking your look!
> I couldn’t get my hands on this, instead I found the square mini, can’t wait to get it next week


Thank you! Congratulations @March786 on your square babe! You’ll love it.


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Thank you! Congratulations @March786 on your square babe! You’ll love it.


Thankyou so much


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Beautiful! And that tweed is stunning too! Is it a jacket?



Yes it’s a current one from Zara..


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you! My moving date got pushed forward and  I was packing and moving stuff and to top it off I got a severe cold.
> I wasn't even in the mood for my birthday....
> But thankfully all is good now.


   OOOMMMGGG!! I am SO sorry I missed your special Bday sweetest Bibi....happiest belated to you darlin’!!! Sorry you weren’t feeling well but you must go celebrate  your awesomeness soon!!! Best Luck on the move as well....you are a busy bee!!!


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Yes it’s a current one from Zara..
> 
> View attachment 4045161


I Thought it looked familiar  I bought the set too! 
It’s such a beautiful tweed - one of my favourites from Zara atm!
Looking forward to your modshots wearing this  perfect for spring summer


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Yes it’s a current one from Zara..
> 
> View attachment 4045161


I love it, but can’t find it on the Zara US website.


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> I Thought it looked familiar  I bought the set too!
> It’s such a beautiful tweed - one of my favourites from Zara atm!
> Looking forward to your modshots wearing this  perfect for spring summer



Yes it is beautiful! CHANEL released a similar colored teeed not long ago.. spring colored tweed  yay for twinning!


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> I love it, but can’t find it on the Zara US website.



I ordered mine in February..

Try scrolling down the “New in” page although it’s not exactly new anymore but that’s where I found it.. it wasn’t on the blazers or the jackets pages..


----------



## riquita

luvlux64 said:


> Getting addicted to Chanel cosmetics  ... and this pouch fits perfectly inside an M/L classic flap  .. TGIF guys
> View attachment 4041462


Chanel cosmetics is excellent!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riquita

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing my new large Business Affinity bag, sitting pretty in Starbucks with me today. Love the size and the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4041636


So pretty![emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> She took an excellent action shot!!  Bravo to the young photographer!!!  And, she captured the color so well.  I hope they had her shoe size


Thank you for your sweet heart always my dear @love2learn  Oh unfortunately they didn't have her size and had to order and transfer from another store and ship them to us..."transfer from another store..." ? Oh its just a casual sneaker though it sounds familiar for Chanel, isn't it? lol  I hope you have a wonderful week!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475


Beautiful reissue on you!!! @love2learn


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> THIS will always be the one...”the reissue that got away” from meWe could have been twinsies....what in the world was wrong w/ me to decline such a PHENOMENAL bag. AHhhhh Bravo to your sweetest DD for snapping it!





Vanana said:


> this was the reissue that I was willing to give up my stubborn wait for (Black distressed calf with shiny ruthenium in 226). I said if I run into this one I will take this as my holy grail everyday reissue to join the others but no luck . It’s sooo gorgeous and you have such a spectacular collection. Each a master piece (but especially the lambs.. you sure don’t settle)
> 
> You have an amazing photographer



Ohh...Thank you so much to both my dearest Chanel friends That is huge compliments since its coming from the mouths of our Chanel & Reissue queens both  
I know I hate that when Chanel don't release enough for us all especially when USA didn't order many thats kinds...  How I wish I could be twines too @Kendie26 I had same "got away" Chanels a few times in my past experience as well...
Dear @Vanana Believe or not, I understand you didn't get this one because this reissue still could be little bit flashy if daly purpose use, example like to kids school events kinds, I won't bring it. I know this almost could be use for fancier events rather than that. I also understand you wish for the combo for shiny RHW 226 for daily use. I added RHW 225 for easier to use for daily though, I still wish for the shiny RHW combo too for daily.  I didn't attracted to rusty antique RHW so much before. But now I have I use it often daily. I know It’s hard for us to see which combo Chanel might release.... 
But I believe Chanel will, and you will definitely get the best one soon!  You Chanel  just like you have met the fate of an amazing beautiful charm reissue 225 in Italy! That is so special and just like Chanel made for you and one of kind ( the best charms ever ) You own the most amazing huge collection and the greatest sense, and Chanel fairy knew No-one could wear such beautifully as you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Reissue, my friend!!  Your daughter is a natural photographer.


Thank you so much my best beautiful friend DM I hope you have a wonderful Monday and week 


Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. Just noticed my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


You look super chic and beautiful lady as always with your Chanel And you Dexter and the way you describe him is soooo cute!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

berri said:


> View attachment 4043047
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, can’t stop with the pics [emoji23]. Obsessed!


I'd never get tired of seeing your beautiful 225 GHW @berri Thank you for posting and sharing your passion and love for your gorgeours reissue...Please keep posting  ( we're twines on ghw  )  The best classic forever


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Raspberry red ML lamb coming out to play  finally a nice sunny day for a cheerful color
> View attachment 4043197


LOOOOVEEE this gorgeous shade on LAMBSKIN!!! @Vanana Beautiful!!!  awww...I wanna touch it....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4043381
> 
> 
> Trying on my new classic. Fresh from unboxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Looks great on you!! @bravocma Congratulation on beautiful classic!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> Getting ready to go out to my younger sister’s Birthday dinner.  Love this rain drop earrings from 18S and the beloved 17B dark red mini.
> View attachment 4043805


You look so pretty with your earrings and red mini!! @Chanel923


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tigertrixie said:


> Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
> My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044079


Love your red Chanel!!! @tigertrixie  I agree, Hope Chanel make like yours more  ( O btw, hope your feet will heal soon! )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Have a great Sunday, Coco lovelies  ... it’s a beautiful 14 degC (57F) here in Toronto! Finally, some Spring Fashion
> View attachment 4044258


Beautiful pic as always!!! @luvlux64  Hello spring!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my metallic dark charcoal mini out to dinner last night.


I love your mini collection my beautiful friend DM I remember you own that one too Hope you had a fabulous dinner with your wonderful love of life DH


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Got some yummy candies and fruit slices dipped in chocolate today
> View attachment 4044491


What a lovely 3 trio!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> Pearly gold woc with another beautiful tweed..
> 
> View attachment 4044587


Beautiful shade of gold WOC!! @XCCX


----------



## shopgirl4cc

sandysu123 said:


> View attachment 4044590
> 
> 
> It’s finally spring in NYC and I’m able to take my WOC out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You look so chic @sandysu123  Happy spring!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


You look gorgeous @Jkfashionstyle  Yay!! Nice shots!!! Hope you had a fabulous weekend & have a wonderful week!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Pretty Bags said:


> View attachment 4044817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out for brunch with my new 18s mini. Isn’t she beautiful?


Yes she is beautiful!! @Pretty Bags


----------



## shopgirl4cc

chanel79 said:


> with my small  ivory urban companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044831
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Love your ivory crossbody!!  @chanel79 Beautiful spring Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> That is my favorite green to date! Almost was able to bring it home but I will instead admire yours


Thank you for such sweets words @Vanana Oh I have too many favorite from your fabulous closet for sure...
Btw, I can't wait for you Chanel  could join at the "bathroom mod shot" someday soon soon!  that would be amazing!!


----------



## XCCX

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shade of gold WOC!! @XCCX



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.



Bonus pics.


----------



## ElSeaPea

Chanel923 said:


> Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.
> View attachment 4045679
> 
> 
> Bonus pics.
> View attachment 4045676



Just gorgeous!! [emoji7]
What size is your bag?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.
> View attachment 4045679
> 
> 
> Bonus pics.
> View attachment 4045676


Beautiful reissue shot with your yellow cardigan!! You look classy @Chanel923  You son took this photo? Brilliant!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much my best beautiful friend DM I hope you have a wonderful Monday and week
> 
> You look super chic and beautiful lady as always with your Chanel And you Dexter and the way you describe him is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your mini collection my beautiful friend DM I remember you own that one too Hope you had a fabulous dinner with your wonderful love of life DH


Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## sugarsugar88

love2learn said:


> I’ve missed so many beautiful action shots this week and I’m trying to catch up with compliments[emoji177][emoji177].  Everyone always takes amazing photos too[emoji5].  Thought I’d give it a go today, but I’m not the best selfie taker[emoji30].   I got my medium Reissue back in November and I’ve worn her many times, but always forget about a picture.  Today was a running errands day with my Reissue.  So please forgive me for the amateur selfie and very casual clothes (but, I am a casual girl), and let me share with you my beautiful Reissue[emoji177][emoji177].
> View attachment 4042475



Love2learn: how do you like the GHW with more casual looks? I worry it’s too dressy for day to day wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.
> View attachment 4045679
> 
> 
> Bonus pics.
> View attachment 4045676



Please ladies! Seriously [emoji52] don’t talk me into the reissue because that’s big trouble for me! I didn’t even finish “the talk” about how content and happy I am about my collection....

You look absolutely beautiful dear. Love the outfit and that bag........


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look gorgeous @Jkfashionstyle  Yay!! Nice shots!!! Hope you had a fabulous weekend & have a wonderful week!!


Always so sweet @shopgirl4cc  thank you hun have a fabulous week ahead!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> There’s a way to add more emoji’s if you scroll all the way down to bottom of page & click on “HELP” then click on “smilies”....a new list will pop up. Choose the 1 you like & copy/paste it into your post ....but you must have the colon symbol : before & after the actual word.  Gosh I hope this makes sense!! Give it a try!


----------



## Chanel923

ElSeaPea said:


> Just gorgeous!! [emoji7]
> What size is your bag?


Thank you.  This is one of my favorite bag.  It is the 226 (medium?) size.  I couldn’t resist the lucky charms SLGs, even though the mini o case was a big sticker shock for me.


shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful reissue shot with your yellow cardigan!! You look classy @Chanel923  You son took this photo? Brilliant!!


Thank you shopgirl.  My son said he wanted to take a pic of me for my Chanel friends with bag and shoes only.  Lol, trained him very young to take pic of me with shoes and bag only.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Please ladies! Seriously [emoji52] don’t talk me into the reissue because that’s big trouble for me! I didn’t even finish “the talk” about how content and happy I am about my collection....
> 
> You look absolutely beautiful dear. Love the outfit and that bag........


Lol, Thank you XCCX.  Even though I love the classic flap but there is just something about the reissue that tugs at my heart.  I’m still waiting to add the 225 (small ) to my collection.  Hopefully like the one that DexterMom have (black chevron GHW).  @DM that bag is amazing on you, so so jelly.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


>


  You did it!!  Look out everyone, another emoji ninja is now on the loose!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.
> View attachment 4045679
> 
> 
> Bonus pics.
> View attachment 4045676


Bravo to your sweet son as he did a fantastic job capturing your beauty!! What an AWESOME ensemble head-to-pretty toe!! You look so darn chic & classy & feminie! Making Karl very proud!


----------



## March786

Chanel923 said:


> Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.
> View attachment 4045679
> 
> 
> Bonus pics.
> View attachment 4045676


 Beautiful


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> You did it!!  Look out everyone, another emoji ninja is now on the loose!!



Good Morning sweetheart @Kendie26 , Oh thank you for breaking down the steps in which I could understand, if you ever release a version of tpf for Dummies, please consider me a fan Hope you are well and having a fab start to your day. Thank you again for the wonderful tips.

So my darling I cannot get my emoji's to show up lol, Yikes my friend that took a while for me to actually get right.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Morning sweetheart @Kendie26 , Oh thank you for breaking down the steps in which I could understand, if you ever release a version of tpf for Dummies, please consider me a fan Hope you are well and having a fab start to your day. Thank you again for the wonderful tips.
> 
> So my darling I cannot get my emoji's to show up lol, Yikes my friend that took a while for me to actually get right.


My pleasure sweetie!! Another emoji ninja coming at you in dearest Fally!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> There’s a way to add more emoji’s if you scroll all the way down to bottom of page & click on “HELP” then click on “smilies”....a new list will pop up. Choose the 1 you like & copy/paste it into your post ....but you must have the colon symbol : before & after the actual word.  Gosh I hope this makes sense!! Give it a try!


Thankyou for sharing kendie! I’ll be adding some new ones too


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> OOOMMMGGG!! I am SO sorry I missed your special Bday sweetest Bibi....happiest belated to you darlin’!!! Sorry you weren’t feeling well but you must go celebrate  your awesomeness soon!!! Best Luck on the move as well....you are a busy bee!!!


Thank you so much I really appreciate it and needed it!!  
I'll do my best!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much I really appreciate it and needed it!!
> I'll do my best!


Good Morning my darling friend @Bibi25260   so happy to have you back. Missed you hun  and the amazing @Kendie26 thought me how to access some new emoji's so you gals will be seeing my creative side


----------



## More bags

tigertrixie said:


> Date night with a cast on - and crutches (not in picture) lol!
> My all time favorite Chanel - caviar, single flap, m/l size.  Why doesn’t Chanel make more like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044079


Great outfit, I love your bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

More bags said:


> Great outfit, I love your bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good Morning my darling friend @Bibi25260   so happy to have you back. Missed you hun  and the amazing @Kendie26 thought me how to access some new emoji's so you gals will be seeing my creative side


Thank you sweetie!! Keep the emoji's coming  
Missed you all!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My pleasure sweetie!! Another emoji ninja coming at you in dearest Fally!


LOL LOL Ahahahaha    *"emoji ninja"* !!!  I love your humor!!!   You're our  my the most funnest friend and makes us happy with laugh since morning!!!  We can't live without you here!! Love you my darling friend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOL LOL Ahahahaha    *"emoji ninja"* !!!  I love your humor!!!   You're our  my the most funnest friend and makes us happy with laugh since morning!!!  We can't live without you here!! Love you my darling friend


Lovely Chanel Ninjas & emoji Ninjas unite at tPF!!  
Love you More sweetest shopgirl!!


----------



## Kendie26

My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies



Love your gorgeous boy my sweet friend @Kendie26   Such a great neutral outfit for a cooler day as well. I need to take a page from your play book as well


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Love your gorgeous boy my sweet friend @Kendie26   Such a great neutral outfit for a cooler day as well. I need to take a page from your play book as well


Girl, “puh-leeeze!!!” YOU have uber rad, gorgeous style & write your own playbook just fine & dandybut kind Thanks my dearest


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


You look so cool with THAT limited edition boy!!That edgy handsome boy!!  Love your rain coat and edgy design necklace together!  My area has been raining too today & seems tomorrow too....but that doesn't stop me from using my Chanel as well Have a nice day & week my darling friend!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo to your sweet son as he did a fantastic job capturing your beauty!! What an AWESOME ensemble head-to-pretty toe!! You look so darn chic & classy & feminie! Making Karl very proud!


Thank you, Kendie.  I’m blushing.  Yes, it must be the magic of Chanel.


March786 said:


> Beautiful


Thanks March786.  So sweet.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


I love your special boy.  You always have awesome mod shots, but I do miss your garden shots.  Any flowers blooming yet, ie the gorgeous hydrangeas?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap ) 
Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap )
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week
> View attachment 4046867


So beautiful and sexy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> So beautiful and sexy


Thank you dear @Chanel923


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


Awesome shot @Kendie26 with your Boy. You walk by I would


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap )
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week
> View attachment 4046867


Sexy hot red stunning ML


----------



## riquita

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap )
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week  [emoji813]
> View attachment 4046867


I dream of a red Chanel bag! So beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bad bad bad... in action, no intention to buy, just walking with girlfriend.


----------



## rosienwhitey

18C mini is going out with me today [emoji4]


----------



## foreverbagslove

Can't help it....[emoji28]


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


Hehe your spectacular boy did grow up a bit in the photo  I love love love your trench coat


----------



## Vanana

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4047193
> 
> 
> 18C mini is going out with me today [emoji4]


What-a-beauty!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Bad bad bad... in action, no intention to buy, just walking with girlfriend.
> View attachment 4047103


“Just” waking... yeah right! Hahaha happy accidents  can’t wait to see what’s inside


----------



## Vanana

ML caviar w/SHW for the day


----------



## stinemcqueen

shopgirl4cc said:


> Looks great on you!! @bravocma Congratulation on beautiful classic!!!



Thank YOu [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## stinemcqueen

First time to bring the coco handle out [emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Sexy hot red stunning ML





riquita said:


> I dream of a red Chanel bag! So beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you ladies  @Jkfashionstyle @riquita  Hope you have a wonderful week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Bad bad bad... in action, no intention to buy, just walking with girlfriend.
> View attachment 4047103


Ahahaha  we don't blame you ~ can't wait to see it  Love your adorable camera bag!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4047193
> 
> 
> 18C mini is going out with me today [emoji4]


Beautiful shade!! @rosienwhitey


----------



## shopgirl4cc

foreverbagslove said:


> Can't help it....[emoji28]
> View attachment 4047195


Yes such a beautiful mini! @foreverbagslove


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208


Beautiful sheen and puffiness on the caviar!!  @Vanana  Love your pretty pink jacket too, Looks really great on you! 
Hope you have a fabulous week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4047212
> 
> 
> First time to bring the coco handle out [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You look beautiful  @bravocma
Have a wonderful evening in west & Have a good night in east


----------



## rosienwhitey

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208



Classic! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## rosienwhitey

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shade!! @rosienwhitey



Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


Gorgeous, edgy Boy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap )
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week
> View attachment 4046867


Beauty, beauty, beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Bad bad bad... in action, no intention to buy, just walking with girlfriend.
> View attachment 4047103


There is danger all around us, my friend. I know.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208


So pretty, Vanana.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday night pasta and Chanel.


----------



## foreverbagslove

The Sakura Starbucks cup is soooo cute!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208


Classy with chic casual look


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> There’s a way to add more emoji’s if you scroll all the way down to bottom of page & click on “HELP” then click on “smilies”....a new list will pop up. Choose the 1 you like & copy/paste it into your post ....but you must have the colon symbol : before & after the actual word.  Gosh I hope this makes sense!! Give it a try!


You are our Queen of Emojis and everything else that connotes ‘beautiful’


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Classy with chic casual look


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4047212
> 
> 
> First time to bring the coco handle out [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That brooch is soooo cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Bad bad bad... in action, no intention to buy, just walking with girlfriend.
> View attachment 4047103





Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208





Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night pasta and Chanel.


Triple Hello Chanel Diva’s!!! 
@Jkfashionstyle dying to see what is in that glorious bag (hopefully you posted in April thread when I check)@Vanana Pink is def 1 of your colors girlfriend..that jacket is STUNNING & helloooooo to your shoes

@Dextersmom your food pics almost make my belly growl! I have no doubt YOUR homemade pasta would easily rival or best any restaurants!! We are still waiting for you to get your own TV food network show!


----------



## Kendie26

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4047212
> 
> 
> First time to bring the coco handle out [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You look awesome & super lovely....& your happy smile stands out ...very heartwarmingCongrats on your 1st outting w/ Ms Coco!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so cool with THAT limited edition boy!!That edgy handsome boy!!  Love your rain coat and edgy design necklace together!  My area has been raining too today & seems tomorrow too....but that doesn't stop me from using my Chanel as well Have a nice day & week my darling friend!





Chanel923 said:


> I love your special boy.  You always have awesome mod shots, but I do miss your garden shots.  Any flowers blooming yet, ie the gorgeous hydrangeas?





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awesome shot @Kendie26 with your Boy. You walk by I would





Vanana said:


> Hehe your spectacular boy did grow up a bit in the photo  I love love love your trench coat





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, edgy Boy!!





aki_sato said:


> You are our Queen of Emojis and everything else that connotes ‘beautiful’


Aw Thank you ever so much dearest Chanel gang....it’s a true honor & pleasure “knowing” all of you darlings!
@shopgirl4cc yes our weather is so similar & I’m just seeing your phenomenal HG RED beauty! That Ladies room pic highlights her specialness....soft as “butta”(butter) or a baby butt. 
@Chanel923 haha, yes gardening pics SOON! The spring season has been a bit off/late with the cold weather & crazy March NorEasters but the hydrangeas should be blooming in another month or 2 (if the deer don’t jump the fence & eat them all like last year! 
@Vanana haha nothing Chanel related gets by you dear! Trench is Barbour brand & SO lightweight 
@Dextersmom thankyou dearest & I know how you feel about boys on you but I still think you would rock 1 perfectly
@aki_sato   I’m humbled by your extreme generousity girlfriend! 
@Jkfashionstyle aha....emoji ninja on the loose!!! I love that one & don’t recall seeing it so I must go look for it now!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Triple Hello Chanel Diva’s!!!
> @Jkfashionstyle dying to see what is in that glorious bag (hopefully you posted in April thread when I check)@Vanana Pink is def 1 of your colors girlfriend..that jacket is STUNNING & helloooooo to your shoes
> 
> @Dextersmom your food pics almost make my belly growl! I have no doubt YOUR homemade pasta would easily rival or best any restaurants!! We are still waiting for you to get your own TV food network show!


----------



## nashpoo

My pink ml out stopping with me yesterday !


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> “Just” waking... yeah right! Hahaha happy accidents  can’t wait to see what’s inside





shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahahaha  we don't blame you ~ can't wait to see it  Love your adorable camera bag!





Dextersmom said:


> There is danger all around us, my friend. I know.



Went with gf to drop off her bag for repairs (her first time), needed some helps. Prior going, in agreement “no looking”, only drop off and leave. Who are we kidding here??? 
While she providing the information for service, I saw a client holding it, asked if I may see.  Then my friend turned to me, can we browse around before leaving?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night pasta and Chanel.


Food and your cc both Yummy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Aw Thank you ever so much dearest Chanel gang....it’s a true honor & pleasure “knowing” all of you darlings!
> @shopgirl4cc yes our weather is so similar & I’m just seeing your phenomenal HG RED beauty! That Ladies room pic highlights her specialness....*soft as “butta”(butter) or a baby butt.*
> @Chanel923 haha, yes gardening pics SOON! The spring season has been a bit off/late with the cold weather & crazy March NorEasters but the hydrangeas should be blooming in another month or 2 (if the deer don’t jump the fence & eat them all like last year!
> @Vanana haha nothing Chanel related gets by you dear! Trench is Barbour brand & SO lightweight
> @Dextersmom thankyou dearest & I know how you feel about boys on you but I still think you would rock 1 perfectly
> @aki_sato   I’m humbled by your extreme generousity girlfriend!
> @Jkfashionstyle aha....emoji ninja on the loose!!! I love that one & don’t recall seeing it so I must go look for it now!



_*soft as “butta”(butter) or a baby butt.*_
Lol lol lol    awwww I can"t stop laughing!! you're killing my stomach   You're such a brilliant and smart girl I love Ya


----------



## shopgirl4cc

foreverbagslove said:


> The Sakura Starbucks cup is soooo cute!
> View attachment 4047301


Cute sakura & Gorgers mini @foreverbagslove such a beautiful sheen on caviar this season's mini


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night pasta and Chanel.


Another delicious pic!  my beautiful friend DM our gourmet phptgrapher   You're such a genius lady always taking beautiful pics of yummy foods with beautiful Chanel perfectly No-one can do beautifully as you do  Aww seriously now I can't wait for your new thread " Chanel with foods" 
PS; I see the hand peeking in the pic... I really wish the best recovery process for your wonderful love of life DH The best joy and peace on the love birds you two


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, Vanana.


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Another delicious pic!  my beautiful friend DM our gourmet phptgrapher   You're such a genius lady always taking beautiful pics of yummy foods with beautiful Chanel perfectly No-one can do beautifully as you do  Aww seriously now I can't wait for your new thread " Chanel with foods"
> PS; I see the hand peeking in the pic... I really wish the best recovery process for your wonderful love of life DH The best joy and peace on the love birds you two


Thank you, my lovely.   You are too kind and thoughtful to mention my DH.  He has come so far these past 10 months, since his accident.  We still have a few hurdles ahead of us, but we are grateful for what we have and the gift we have been given. 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Food and your cc both Yummy


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4047657
> 
> 
> 
> My pink ml out stopping with me yesterday !


Such a breathtakingly exquisite bag/color!


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap )
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week
> View attachment 4046867


Stunning! My favourite colour too


----------



## achampagnediet

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4047657
> 
> 
> 
> My pink ml out stopping with me yesterday !


That color is just stunning and I'm loving your matching nails!!


----------



## Chanel923

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4047657
> 
> 
> 
> My pink ml out stopping with me yesterday !


Beautiful pink!  The color matches your nail polish really well.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208


Wow, you wear this pink jacket so beautifully.  Do you pair it with a tank underneath?


----------



## Chanel923

It’s a flowerie day for me and I’m taking Ms. Beige 18S along.  Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Wow, you wear this pink jacket so beautifully.  Do you pair it with a tank underneath?


Yup a white tank with some little white embroidery inside in case I want to unbutton.


----------



## lvchanellvr

It is a beautiful sunny day and I am heading out with my black square mini.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208



I love your jacket! Would love to buy one!


----------



## Luv n bags

March786 said:


> Wow wow wowwwwww love this bag and especially that colour
> It’s stunning





love2learn said:


> Such a beauty!!!  I love going to the clubhouse and seeing the pics of all the single flaps.  Maybe one day they'll return?  In the meantime I'll just enjoy the pic you provided us with





Jkfashionstyle said:


> You look beautiful even with the cast on and of course the red bag as well. I remember seeing this bag in smaller size and mini, stunning red, almost like vintage red calfskin.





Vanana said:


> You are styling with that bag!  You are absolutely right I wish chanel makes more like that. Even perfect Chain length!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your red Chanel!!! @tigertrixie  I agree, Hope Chanel make like yours more  ( O btw, hope your feet will heal soon! )



Yay! I finally figured out multi-quoting.  Thanks for the compliments. This is really my all time favorite Chanel in my collection.  It’s so lightweight and luscious looking.  I forget I have it on!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a flowerie day for me and I’m taking Ms. Beige 18S along.  Have a nice day everyone.
> View attachment 4048207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048210


You look so beautiful!!! LOVE everything!! I forgot we were brooch twins on this one.


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Got some yummy candies and fruit slices dipped in chocolate today
> View attachment 4044491


Your candy and fruit slices look so good!!!  I've been watching the sugar intake for two months.  So they look soooooo delicious!!  Love your other goodies laying there.  Especially that Boy


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> Pearly gold woc with another beautiful tweed..
> 
> View attachment 4044587


Wow!!!  The Woc is gorgeous and matches perfectly with the tweed!!  Would love to see this on.


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Last night dinner with fam, beige caviar mini 18S joined us, complimentary bubblies and warm soup shooters
> 
> And bathroom mod  too.
> 
> Passed by candy shop, my LO refused to walk unless we go in, pickup some adorable candies, too cute to eat. @Vanana, thought you might like these candies
> 
> View attachment 4044597
> 
> View attachment 4044600
> 
> View attachment 4044614


You look so beautiful!!  I don't know what it is about this beige, but it's just such an eye pleaser.


----------



## XCCX

My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!


----------



## XCCX

love2learn said:


> Wow!!!  The Woc is gorgeous and matches perfectly with the tweed!!  Would love to see this on.



Thank you so much dear


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> That reissue has amazing leather  I also love your turquoise sneakers for the pop of color!


Thank you Vanana!!  I wear New Balance and I love this model, but the color I wasn't so fond of.  It's growing on me, but I loved the old color more.


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
> These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!
> 
> View attachment 4048411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048409


This color is stunning.  Love your bracelets too!!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful reissue on you!!! @love2learn


Thank you


----------



## XCCX

love2learn said:


> This color is stunning.  Love your bracelets too!!



I can’t take my eyes off this bag..


----------



## love2learn

Chanel923 said:


> Reissue love for work today.  Photo credit goes to my son.
> View attachment 4045679
> 
> 
> Bonus pics.
> View attachment 4045676


Not many people can pull that shade of yellow off, but you are rocking it!!  Love how it's perfectly paired with your gorgeous dress  Love your beautiful Reissue with your beautiful outfit!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> I love your jacket! Would love to buy one!


Oh you’ll love this: it’s from Zara and under $130... a “bargain” compared to our shared RTW obsession  the sleeve cuffs are removable. I posted more photos in the wardrobe-> Zara thread.  A few of us there are “selling” these for them fast.. commission is definitely owed  (whatever we can get to fund the other jackets!)


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Your candy and fruit slices look so good!!!  I've been watching the sugar intake for two months.  So they look soooooo delicious!!  Love your other goodies laying there.  Especially that Boy


Thank you and stay strong (for now)!  I don’t generally have sweet tooth (generally crave savory stuff more) and I do find that removing sugar does help tremendously for health purpose but after stabilizing to a steady stage, some/normal amount is totally cool and not a problem (at least from my experience)


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> You look so beautiful!!! LOVE everything!! I forgot we were brooch twins on this one.


Thank you Dextersmom.  It’s a very cute and simple brooch that is not too bling bling for daytime.


love2learn said:


> Not many people can pull that shade of yellow off, but you are rocking it!!  Love how it's perfectly paired with your gorgeous dress  Love your beautiful Reissue with your beautiful outfit!


Thank you, L2L.  I like to pair my work dresses with colorful cardigans.  I know, some yellow can be to green or neonish.  A reissue is a must in a Chanel collection.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
> These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!
> 
> View attachment 4048411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048409


Congrats XCCX, this is a very gorgeous saturated burgundy color.  Do you think it’s the same burgundy color inside our classic black flap?


----------



## XCCX

Thank you dear 

It is very close. The interior of the classics could be a teeny bit darker and definitely cooler in tone, but again the warmth of this burgundy might be the effect of the gold hardware..

I’ll take a comparison shot and let you know 



Chanel923 said:


> Congrats XCCX, this is a very gorgeous saturated burgundy color.  Do you think it’s the same burgundy color inside our classic black flap?


----------



## love2learn

sugarsugar88 said:


> Love2learn: how do you like the GHW with more casual looks? I worry it’s too dressy for day to day wear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Sorry for the late reply.  I'm a gold girl so I'm fine with it.  By saying that, I wear gold earrings, gold rings, and mixed gold with silver jewelry.  I'm just a very casual person in general, and I personally love the gold hardware more on my first Reissue.  So for me, I think the ghw and black looks great casual or dressy.  I think sometimes we can put too much thought into worrying about what will or won't "look good" instead of wearing what you want and what makes you happy.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy was itching for a quick outting today Old Medium size...angle of selfie makes him look a little larger (?) My arms are short so it’s a task doing decent overhead selfies


Love seeing this fabulous Boy out!!  He's such a special Boy and looks amazing as always with your outfit!!  Love that necklace!!  Is it a loveknot?


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite...  ( 12A Red Caviar M/L flap )
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope all Chanel lovelies have a fabulous week
> View attachment 4046867


  Perfection!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Bad bad bad... in action, no intention to buy, just walking with girlfriend.
> View attachment 4047103


  But, it's sooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## love2learn

rosienwhitey said:


> View attachment 4047193
> 
> 
> 18C mini is going out with me today [emoji4]


Love this color!!  Such a beauty!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> ML caviar w/SHW for the day
> View attachment 4047206
> 
> View attachment 4047208


Gosh.  Where to start on everything I love  Of course I love your ML!!  And WOW!!  That jacket and those heels!!  Wow, Wow, Wow


----------



## love2learn

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4047212
> 
> 
> First time to bring the coco handle out [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Your coco handle looks so perfect with your beautiful dress!!  Love your brooch


----------



## love2learn

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a flowerie day for me and I’m taking Ms. Beige 18S along.  Have a nice day everyone.
> View attachment 4048207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048210


You look stunning!!  Love how well the beige looks with your ever so pretty dress!!  So, so pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day and I am heading out with my black square mini.
> 
> View attachment 4048391


Your mini looks fabulous with your jeans!!


----------



## Chanel923

love2learn said:


> You look stunning!!  Love how well the beige looks with your ever so pretty dress!!  So, so pretty!!


Thank you L2L.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I haven’t worn my Chanel watch in a long time. Figured I might as well give it a wear.


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
> These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!
> 
> View attachment 4048411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048409


Omg omg 
Wow, stunning, love the bag and your pretty bracelets


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Omg omg
> Wow, stunning, love the bag and your pretty bracelets



Thank you so much!


----------



## berri

shopgirl4cc said:


> I'd never get tired of seeing your beautiful 225 GHW @berri Thank you for posting and sharing your passion and love for your gorgeours reissue...Please keep posting  ( we're twines on ghw  )  The best classic forever



Thank you for your kind words [emoji173]️


----------



## berri

XCCX said:


> My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
> These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!
> 
> View attachment 4048411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048409



Love the shimmer on this caviar!


----------



## Kendie26

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day and I am heading out with my black square mini.
> 
> View attachment 4048391


Ba-bam! There’s that glorious miniI will never tire of seeing her & adore your shoes/sneaks too. Fab mod


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this fabulous Boy out!!  He's such a special Boy and looks amazing as always with your outfit!!  Love that necklace!!  Is it a loveknot?


Big hellllloooodearest!! Thank you & gosh I had to remember which necklace, but no it’s just a basic long silver chain that I’ve had for a zillion years & I knotted it


----------



## Vanana

Forgot to post yesterday 
17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post yesterday
> 17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware
> View attachment 4048755


Stunning as always dearest Vanana


----------



## XCCX

berri said:


> Love the shimmer on this caviar!



I love it too!!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

So this happened.... 
[emoji28]


----------



## Selisch

In London with my first Chanel


----------



## XCCX

Sorry for spamming the forum with this beauty! I just can’t help it!

Here’s a not so “in action” shot of the burgundy flap sparkling under the sun:


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Stunning! My favourite colour too


Thank you so much always sweet friend @March786 I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## lvchanellvr

love2learn said:


> Your mini looks fabulous with your jeans!!


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a flowerie day for me and I’m taking Ms. Beige 18S along.  Have a nice day everyone.
> View attachment 4048207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048210


Beautiful! @Chanel923  pretty dress and broach to match!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Selisch said:


> View attachment 4048866
> 
> 
> In London with my first Chanel


Ohhh  what a cool shot!! @Selisch


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovely.   You are too kind and thoughtful to mention my DH.  He has come so far these past 10 months, since his accident.  We still have a few hurdles ahead of us, but we are grateful for what we have and the gift we have been given.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
> These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!
> 
> View attachment 4048411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048409


Wow! Gorgeous shade of burgundy!! @XCCX   Looks so pretty sheen on caviar leather too!! I love your VC bracelets too


----------



## lvchanellvr

Kendie26 said:


> Ba-bam! There’s that glorious miniI will never tire of seeing her & adore your shoes/sneaks too. Fab mod


Thanks so much @Kendie26! (I'll get better at taking pics soon! ) My square mini is my new fave now........I also, never tire of seeing and wearing her too. Have a great day!


----------



## XCCX

Yes it’s the perfect burgundy for me, and I agree the iridescent caviar is truly beautiful!

Thank you dear 



adayjchen said:


> Love it! Such a beautiful collection  thanks for sharing!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow! Gorgeous shade of burgundy!! @XCCX   Looks so pretty sheen on caviar leather too!! I love your VC bracelets too


----------



## fally

lvchanellvr said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day and I am heading out with my black square mini.
> 
> View attachment 4048391



Love your ensemble darling @lvchanellvr , I love where your mini hits you on your frame as well. Hope you are well and having a wonderful day hun.


----------



## Luv n bags

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post yesterday
> 17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware
> View attachment 4048755



Those shoes are da bomb!


----------



## XCCX

On the go.. already!


----------



## lvchanellvr

fally said:


> Love your ensemble darling @lvchanellvr , I love where your mini hits you on your frame as well. Hope you are well and having a wonderful day hun.


Hi @fally Thank you for the compliment; I do like the shorter strap of the square mini when wearing tees and jeans. At times, I do find the rectangular mini strap a tad long. (I am contemplating rehoming a couple of rectangulars due to the length!) When I wear a jacket or coat with the rectangular; it tends to lift the length up a bit on my frame (I hope that makes sense to you.) My next purchase will definitely be a square but even those are rarer than the rectangular minis! Have a great day too!


----------



## fally

lvchanellvr said:


> Hi @fally Thank you for the compliment; I do like the shorter strap of the square mini when wearing tees and jeans. At times, I do find the rectangular mini strap a tad long. (I am contemplating rehoming a couple of rectangulars due to the length!) When I wear a jacket or coat with the rectangular; it tends to lift the length up a bit on my frame (I hope that makes sense to you.) My next purchase will definitely be a square but even those are rarer than the rectangular minis! Have a great day too!



Oh I am sorry to hear that you are considering re-homing your rect. minis, @lvchanellvr  I am also in the same boat as you with regards to the length of the rectangular minis. I love the space of them and that is why I purchased them as well but I did a hack that another member posted from a few years ago so that I can enjoy my minis more. Also the lovely @Jkfashionstyle showed her hack which is better than mine. I will enclose her pic as well as mine to give you a better idea. Mine has the metal binder ring whilst hers has the hair ties. Hope she's okay with me posting her pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caviar medium CF and my flower power brooch.


----------



## StylishMD

XCCX said:


> On the go.. already!
> 
> View attachment 4048993
> View attachment 4048994


I love this. So elegant


----------



## lvchanellvr

fally said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that you are considering re-homing your rect. minis, @lvchanellvr  I am also in the same boat as you with regards to the length of the rectangular minis. I love the space of them and that is why I purchased them as well but I did a hack that another member posted from a few years ago so that I can enjoy my minis more. Also the lovely @Jkfashionstyle showed her hack which is better than mine. I will enclose her pic as well as mine to give you a better idea. Mine has the metal binder ring whilst hers has the hair ties. Hope she's okay with me posting her pic.
> 
> View attachment 4049084
> View attachment 4049085


Hi @fally Thank you for the hacks on shortening the strap on the rectangular mini. I did use the metal clip as depicted in your photo but found it a bit fussy. I may try the hair band approach that @Jkfashionstyle has been using. I love the strap drop of the square but find I have to pack very light and slim. However, with the rectangular, I have more space but the strap drop is a bit long on me. Oh, believe me, I go back and forth on whether to re-home those rectangular minis given how long it took me to acquire them. I have only 1 boutique to shop at and the competition is fierce to get your hands on them.


----------



## XCCX

StylishMD said:


> I love this. So elegant



Thank you dear


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much always sweet friend @March786 I hope you have a wonderful day


Thankyou sweet shopgirl, I love it when we have warm sunny days, and today was one of those days 
Hope your have a great week


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> On the go.. already!
> 
> View attachment 4048993
> View attachment 4048994


Fabulous outfit and stunning accessories


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Fabulous outfit and stunning accessories



Thank you dear.. this bag is everything!


----------



## Chanelandco

My very first Chanel in action picture...


----------



## Vanana

tigertrixie said:


> Those shoes are da bomb!


Thank you


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF and my flower power brooch.



Hello my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  you look so lovely as always. Hope you and your DH are having a fab day.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that you are considering re-homing your rect. minis, @lvchanellvr  I am also in the same boat as you with regards to the length of the rectangular minis. I love the space of them and that is why I purchased them as well but I did a hack that another member posted from a few years ago so that I can enjoy my minis more. Also the lovely @Jkfashionstyle showed her hack which is better than mine. I will enclose her pic as well as mine to give you a better idea. Mine has the metal binder ring whilst hers has the hair ties. Hope she's okay with me posting her pic.
> 
> View attachment 4049084
> View attachment 4049085


 @fally my friend, no problemo at all, that what the forums for. Hope all is well. Happy Thursday, one more day til the weekend , no work!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF and my flower power brooch.


Yaahhooo on  flower power my twin.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> On the go.. already!
> 
> View attachment 4048993
> View attachment 4048994


The perfect outfit  and CJ to debut Ms Burgundy.  Love it all.


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful! @Chanel923  pretty dress and broach to match!!


Thank you SG4cc.


----------



## Chanel923

Chanelandco said:


> My very first Chanel in action picture...


Wow, what an awesome first action shot.  Everything goes so well.  Love the red flap and tweed coat


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> The perfect outfit  and CJ to debut Ms Burgundy.  Love it all.



Thank you so much dear .. I’m really enjoying this bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Yaahhooo on  flower power my twin.


----------



## Vanana

XCCX said:


> Sorry for spamming the forum with this beauty! I just can’t help it!
> 
> Here’s a not so “in action” shot of the burgundy flap sparkling under the sun:
> 
> View attachment 4048879


I think chanel bag sunbathing can be considered in action as well!


----------



## cdxrayqt

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh wow! Love your bag
> What season from and style called? Similar to Coco Handle with some twists, love!



Thank you so much! This is the Chanel Kelly. I can't believe Chanel discontinued such a beautiful classic style! I love her!


----------



## Vanana

Chanelandco said:


> My very first Chanel in action picture...


You absolutely chose the right bag to do so!!


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Hello my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  you look so lovely as always. Hope you and your DH are having a fab day.


Thank you, sweet fally.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post yesterday
> 17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware
> View attachment 4048755


Classy and sophisticated mama @Vanana


----------



## cdxrayqt

love2learn said:


> They look beautiful together



Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## XCCX

Vanana said:


> I think chanel bag sunbathing can be considered in action as well!



Yup! Anything for these babies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanelandco said:


> My very first Chanel in action picture...


@Chanelandco Great mod shot! & your red m/l flap looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> On the go.. already!
> 
> View attachment 4048993
> View attachment 4048994


Beautiful Burgundy m/l @XCCX  Love your outfit! go perfectly with H both has gold hw  ( yay to twins, love black & white with gold hw ) Again congrats on your gorgeous Burgundy m/l!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF and my flower power brooch.


Beautiful casual chic! I adore the way you paired classic m/l with denim  I  your pretty "flower power" brooch


----------



## julsdallas

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday night pasta and Chanel.


 . . .two of my favorite things in the WORLD . . .Chanel and pasta!


----------



## XCCX

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful Burgundy m/l @XCCX  Love your outfit! go perfectly with H both has gold hw  ( yay to twins, love black & white with gold hw ) Again congrats on your gorgeous Burgundy m/l!!!



Yes black and white with gold is mu absolute favorite combo.. the stunning burgundy is that extra wow factor


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more


----------



## Dextersmom

julsdallas said:


> . . .two of my favorite things in the WORLD . . .Chanel and pasta!


You and me both. 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful casual chic! I adore the way you paired classic m/l with denim  I  your pretty "flower power" brooch


Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403


You look so lovely.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Classy and sophisticated mama @Vanana


Thank you  really appreciated especially coming from you!!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403



You are rocking it as usual my friend @Jkfashionstyle ,


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403


Wow that mini changed color in this lighting to a slightly lighter/medium beige! Also very nice shade! Also I really love your dress!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF and my flower power brooch.


Beautiful classic and the brooch is tdf  DM your cool and feminine styling of denim jackets is making me crave spring so much right now!  Hopefully we can join you soon with a spring day during weekends!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> You look so lovely.





fally said:


> You are rocking it as usual my friend @Jkfashionstyle ,



Thank you lovely friends @Dextersmom and @fally. Happy Friday! (Almost) Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Wow that mini changed color in this lighting to a slightly lighter/medium beige! Also very nice shade! Also I really love your dress!!!


Thank you I will say the same “really appreciated especially coming from u!!” ​


----------



## presvy

Happy to share [emoji170][emoji171]


	

		
			
		

		
	
Chevron Boy


	

		
			
		

		
	
LG Mini black


	

		
			
		

		
	
Charcoal mini



	

		
			
		

		
	
Irridescent purple WOC


----------



## riquita

XCCX said:


> My fresh from the box stunning burgundy flap with bracelets to sparkle things up!
> These photos summarize my absolute favorite colors, black, white and red.. deep rich gorgeous red, that is!
> 
> View attachment 4048411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048409


Simply stunning!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dailylux

presvy said:


> Happy to share [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 4049540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron Boy
> View attachment 4049541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Mini black
> View attachment 4049542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal mini
> View attachment 4049543
> View attachment 4049544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irridescent purple WOC



Love your Chanel rings too!!!


----------



## XCCX

riquita said:


> Simply stunning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403



I can see why.. wow!


----------



## XCCX

Chanelandco said:


> My very first Chanel in action picture...



Absolutely stunning bag and great outfit! I love your tweed cardigan!!!


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a flowerie day for me and I’m taking Ms. Beige 18S along.  Have a nice day everyone.
> View attachment 4048207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048210



I love this! So beautiful!!! The color of your flap is to die for!


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> Happy to share [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 4049540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron Boy
> View attachment 4049541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Mini black
> View attachment 4049542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal mini
> View attachment 4049543
> View attachment 4049544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irridescent purple WOC


What a TDF MAGNIFICENT group of pics!!!! SpeechlessEeek i want your pearl chanel ring!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403


#still.so.jealous


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post yesterday
> 17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware
> View attachment 4048755


I forgot you had this sweet Coco...your blues kill me  & those shoes girl You got it goin’ ON!


----------



## Ana Ruth

When unboxing make sure nobody makes a chew toy out of your classic flap!


----------



## Ana Ruth

Then open it!


----------



## Chanelandco

Chanel923 said:


> Wow, what an awesome first action shot.  Everything goes so well.  Love the red flap and tweed coat


Thank you so much dear )


----------



## Chanelandco

shopgirl4cc said:


> @Chanelandco Great mod shot! & your red m/l flap looks gorgeous!!!


Thank you dear! I love this red! It is a 17B. My preferred handbag


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> You absolutely chose the right bag to do so!!


Thans a lot Vanana! And thanks to all for the likes


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Ana Ruth said:


> When unboxing make sure nobody makes a chew toy out of your classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049764



Bahaha[emoji16][emoji13]. Doggo definitely looks like he wants the Chanel[emoji190]—such funny pics!!


----------



## Chanelandco

XCCX said:


> Absolutely stunning bag and great outfit! I love your tweed cardigan!!!


Thank you! The cardigan is from the Kooples, previous collection


----------



## Vanana

Ana Ruth said:


> When unboxing make sure nobody makes a chew toy out of your classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049764


Always follow chanel unboxing safety procedures!


----------



## arliegirl

Ana Ruth said:


> When unboxing make sure nobody makes a chew toy out of your classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049764


hahaha love this!


----------



## Vanana

Since it’s still a bit rainy here, haven’t switched out the coco handle in caviar 
Getting anxious wearing same bag 2 days in a row though!!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> Since it’s still a bit rainy here, haven’t switched out the coco handle in caviar
> Getting anxious wearing same bag 2 days in a row though!!!
> View attachment 4049813



So chic!!!!!


----------



## presvy

Kendie26 said:


> What a TDF MAGNIFICENT group of pics!!!! SpeechlessEeek i want your pearl chanel ring!!!!



Dearest sweetest kendie26 for ur loveeeee[emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171][emoji179][emoji177]Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Vivejka

Out with dear daughter [emoji4]








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanel slgs in action ♥


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> I love this! So beautiful!!! The color of your flap is to die for!


Thank you, dear.


----------



## Chanel923

Ana Ruth said:


> When unboxing make sure nobody makes a chew toy out of your classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049764


This photo made my day.  Too funny.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Since it’s still a bit rainy here, haven’t switched out the coco handle in caviar
> Getting anxious wearing same bag 2 days in a row though!!!
> View attachment 4049813


Love the blue coco.  Your CHANEL in action always look so cool.


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Since it’s still a bit rainy here, haven’t switched out the coco handle in caviar
> Getting anxious wearing same bag 2 days in a row though!!!
> View attachment 4049813


You make me want this coco handle soooo bad...


----------



## Kendie26

Ana Ruth said:


> When unboxing make sure nobody makes a chew toy out of your classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049764


How precious is THIS !!! Sweetest doggie & chanelWONDERFUL pics!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Since it’s still a bit rainy here, haven’t switched out the coco handle in caviar
> Getting anxious wearing same bag 2 days in a row though!!!
> View attachment 4049813


Ha, just consider it that your giving Coco blue some EXTRA lovin’You look perfect as always


----------



## shopgirl4cc

presvy said:


> Happy to share [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 4049540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron Boy
> View attachment 4049541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Mini black
> View attachment 4049542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal mini
> View attachment 4049543
> View attachment 4049544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irridescent purple WOC


You look so pretty! @presvy  Beautiful pics and I love them all!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403


Beautiful!


----------



## mssmelanie

I’m undercover in CHANEL double Zip WOC, LV monogram shawl and CLs. Everything is black and I turned my bag around.


----------



## Chanel923

mssmelanie said:


> I’m undercover in CHANEL double Zip WOC, LV monogram shawl and CLs. Everything is black and I turned my bag around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050029
> View attachment 4050030


Nicely well done for a CHANEL undercover agent. You look so fab


----------



## Chanel923

It’s a black and white day, so this calls for the SO BLACK Boy to be in action.  I love this BOY.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a black and white day, so this calls for the SO BLACK Boy to be in action.  I love this BOY.
> 
> View attachment 4050062
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050064


You and your Boy (and slg's) look fabulous!!!


----------



## XCCX

Poor other bags.. I guess they’ll have to stay home for a while..


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a black and white day, so this calls for the SO BLACK Boy to be in action.  I love this BOY.
> 
> View attachment 4050062
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050064



And I love this whole outfit!


----------



## March786

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a black and white day, so this calls for the SO BLACK Boy to be in action.  I love this BOY.
> 
> View attachment 4050062
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050064


Beautiful, love all your chanel pieces


----------



## March786

mssmelanie said:


> I’m undercover in CHANEL double Zip WOC, LV monogram shawl and CLs. Everything is black and I turned my bag around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050029
> View attachment 4050030


Looking fabulous


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Since it’s still a bit rainy here, haven’t switched out the coco handle in caviar
> Getting anxious wearing same bag 2 days in a row though!!!
> View attachment 4049813


Beautiful as always 
- you have reminded me I should take out my red coco


----------



## March786

Vivejka said:


> Out with dear daughter [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Oooohhhhhhh this brings back happy memories 
Love the GST one of my favourites


----------



## March786

Leo the Lion said:


> Chanel slgs in action ♥


Lovely collection and fabulous picture


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF and my flower power brooch.


Beautiful! Always love your outfits


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403


Stunnning stunning stunning!


----------



## March786

presvy said:


> Happy to share [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 4049540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron Boy
> View attachment 4049541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Mini black
> View attachment 4049542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal mini
> View attachment 4049543
> View attachment 4049544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irridescent purple WOC


Wow such a fabulous collection of chanel eye candy


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Poor other bags.. I guess they’ll have to stay home for a while..
> 
> View attachment 4050169


I can see why! This is such a beautiful colour, it’s v similar to my boy bag


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> I can see why! This is such a beautiful colour, it’s v similar to my boy bag



Which season is your boy?


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Which season is your boy?


Ummmmm  I think it’s from last summer, I will have to check 
Your beautiful bag is inspiring me to take him out


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Which season is your boy?



Here you go


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> View attachment 4050250
> 
> 
> Here you go



Sooo beautiful!!! Is it lambskin or calfskin?

And you just inspired me to wear this beautiful color with an all white outfit!


----------



## mssmelanie

Chanel923 said:


> Nicely well done for a CHANEL undercover agent. You look so fab



Thanks!  I try to stay under the radar at work with My Chanel and LV. Can’t hide the CL red soles though [emoji151][emoji23]. One of the higher ups saw me at a Tumi store once and they were [emoji50] shocked to even see me shopping there.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Poor other bags.. I guess they’ll have to stay home for a while..
> 
> View attachment 4050169


Ummmm, there is a fight in your closet right now.  What a beautiful shot.  So gorgeous.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Boy (and slg's) look fabulous!!!





XCCX said:


> And I love this whole outfit!





March786 said:


> Beautiful, love all your chanel pieces


Thank you ladies.  Love to you all.


----------



## Chanel923

mssmelanie said:


> Thanks!  I try to stay under the radar at work with My Chanel and LV. Can’t hide the CL red soles though [emoji151][emoji23]. One of the higher ups saw me at a Tumi store once and they were [emoji50] shocked to even see me shopping there.


She or he should be happy that we have good taste.


----------



## rosienwhitey

March786 said:


> Stunning as always dearest Vanana



Love love love [emoji175]your look and what a beautiful bag!! You made me want a Coco handle now [emoji7] and love your shoes!!!


----------



## Chanel923

March786 said:


> View attachment 4050250
> 
> 
> Here you go





XCCX said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! Is it lambskin or calfskin?
> 
> And you just inspired me to wear this beautiful color with an all white outfit!


Both of you is making drool for this color.


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! Is it lambskin or calfskin?
> 
> And you just inspired me to wear this beautiful color with an all white outfit!


Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] it's calfskin.
My outfit here is cream/gold shimmer top and soft pink jeans [emoji4] 
But a white outfit would really look stunning with your beautiful bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] 


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Always love your outfits


Thank you, March.


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> Ummmm, there is a fight in your closet right now.  What a beautiful shot.  So gorgeous.



Thank you! I bet there is lol


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] it's calfskin.
> My outfit here is cream/gold shimmer top and soft pink jeans [emoji4]
> But a white outfit would really look stunning with your beautiful bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Blame my screen for that! It’s beautiful nonetheless


----------



## catsinthebag

Trusty old camera bag keeping me company at the hair salon this afternoon.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I love this bag, so unique!


----------



## laineycat

March786 said:


> View attachment 4050250



I’ve always been a little shy about mixing hardware colors. All those fears away after seeing your beautiful photo.


----------



## LGW

Out and about in London


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Blame my screen for that! It’s beautiful nonetheless


Thankyou sweetheart


----------



## March786

laineycat said:


> I’ve always been a little shy about mixing hardware colors. All those fears away after seeing your beautiful photo.


Aww bless you, thankyou.


----------



## March786

Chanel923 said:


> Both of you is making drool for this color.


It really is a stunning colour, I can’t recommend it enough 
At first I was a little nervous as to how I would style my wardrobe around it - but it was the most fun, picking out outfits and playing dress up 
Maybe go to the boutique and see for yourself


----------



## March786

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London


Stunning


----------



## Law

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London



You look incredible LGW, totally in love with your lucky charms 224. Your outfit is fabulous, super chic!


----------



## LGW

Law said:


> You look incredible LGW, totally in love with your lucky charms 224. Your outfit is fabulous, super chic!


Thank you so much


----------



## Vanana

catsinthebag said:


> Trusty old camera bag keeping me company at the hair salon this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 4050507


Reissue camera bags are simply the BEST and most practical chanels!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London


Model chanel citizen


----------



## Doodles78

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London


Coco would be proud!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Girl's party. Mini's party.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> It’s a black and white day, so this calls for the SO BLACK Boy to be in action.  I love this BOY.
> 
> View attachment 4050062
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050064


Whoa, stop the presses!! You are looking killer fierce & feminine!! LOVELY beyond words Chanel923!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] it's calfskin.
> My outfit here is cream/gold shimmer top and soft pink jeans [emoji4]
> But a white outfit would really look stunning with your beautiful bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


You wear your gorgeous Boy so beautifully March!! 10 stars for the entire ensemble


----------



## StefaniJoy

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4050746
> 
> Girl's party. Mini's party.



omg these are AMAZING! Black and Red....my favorite colors [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ZoeyZhou

StefaniJoy said:


> omg these are AMAZING! Black and Red....my favorite colors [emoji7][emoji7]



Yes! they are too pretty!


----------



## Rasha Zaid

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


Please please please I need opinions on this WOC! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rBPTsQseGDtYFf8QnxE3g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Finally using my jumbo again..need to calm down after our car accident - thank god nothing happened to us only the car has damage and we have a full coverage insurane 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mcmrks

you know you look awesome ... even without your bag. 


... und erhol dich gut von dem schock.


----------



## LGW

Vanana said:


> Model chanel citizen


Thank you so much


----------



## LGW

Doodles78 said:


> Coco would be proud!


Thank you


----------



## deb68nc

With red classic flap today ..


----------



## Luv n bags

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4051247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With red classic flap today ..



Love the color.  Love the size.  Is this m/l?


----------



## julsdallas

Beige COCO handle!


----------



## julsdallas

Vivejka said:


> Out with dear daughter [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Perfect : )


----------



## deb68nc

tigertrixie said:


> Love the color.  Love the size.  Is this m/l?


Yes it’s a medium size 17b red ..


----------



## Luv n bags

deb68nc said:


> Yes it’s a medium size 17b red ..



Thanks! Looks great on you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

@ the grocery store


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London


Chic and fabulous! Love your 224


----------



## Vanana

ccbaggirl89 said:


> @ the grocery store
> View attachment 4051343


16c?


----------



## Chanelandco

Chanelandco said:


> My very first Chanel in action picture...


I realised it is not my first chanel in Action!! Sorry girls ..
But indeed my first modeling shot )


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4050746
> 
> Girl's party. Mini's party.


Gorgeous eye candy"  how about some mod shot with the minis?


----------



## julsdallas

Coco out for a feast tonight


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous eye candy"  how about some mod shot with the minis?



Will do next time!


----------



## julsdallas

julsdallas said:


> Coco out for a feast tonight


So sorry about the walkway photo I added in there. I'm not sure what happened , but I am thankful it was "just a landscaping" photo!


----------



## Vanana

julsdallas said:


> So sorry about the walkway photo I added in there. I'm not sure what happened , but I am thankful it was "just a landscaping" photo!


----------



## julsdallas

H


Vanana said:


>


Ha! Note to self: Use caution when posting on tpf AFTER margarita consumption


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, stop the presses!! You are looking killer fierce & feminine!! LOVELY beyond words Chanel923!


Lol, thank you.  You’re the best.


----------



## Chanel923

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4051247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With red classic flap today ..


A red Chanel is so sexy and elegant.


----------



## Chanel923

ccbaggirl89 said:


> @ the grocery store
> View attachment 4051343


Gorgeous blue!


----------



## deb68nc

Chanel923 said:


> A red Chanel is so sexy and elegant.


Thank you darling...you are so right!! A red bag really pops against any outfit as bold and sexy !!


----------



## Chanel923

julsdallas said:


> Beige COCO handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051254





julsdallas said:


> Coco out for a feast tonight


She’s a beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night with my mini.


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post yesterday
> 17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware
> View attachment 4048755


Beautiful outfit, gorgeous blue Coco Handle Vanana!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my mini.


Yummy everything in this photo.  The square mini is so cute.


----------



## Law

Reissue and coffee. Off for a girly shopping day with one my gfs


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> You wear your gorgeous Boy so beautifully March!! 10 stars for the entire ensemble


Your such a sweetheart kendie


----------



## March786

Law said:


> Reissue and coffee. Off for a girly shopping day with one my gfs


Beautiful!


----------



## March786

julsdallas said:


> Coco out for a feast tonight


Stunning! Love this


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my mini.


Beautiful! Love your foodie pictures highlighting your stunning mini


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post yesterday
> 17c small coco handle in blue with ruthenium hardware
> View attachment 4048755



Nice outfit.  Like always, such a distinguished lady Vanana


----------



## Kendie26

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London


You always, ALWAYS, AAALLLWWWAAAYYYSSS make us sigh STUNNING pic of EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kendie26

julsdallas said:


> Beige COCO handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051254


Sensational on you!!! TDF classy chic


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> @ the grocery store
> View attachment 4051343


Drooling bigtimeOne of these days the chanel fairies will grant me a perfect, special blue like this


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my mini.


I’m totally living vicariously thru beautiful you on this baby.....you know that 1 has my heart


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Sunday coffee time [emoji813]️


----------



## Law

March786 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you lovely !


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous eye candy"  how about some mod shot with the minis?



And maybe a proper introduction.. like which season is each one from


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I’m totally living vicariously thru beautiful you on this baby.....you know that 1 has my heart





Chanel923 said:


> Yummy everything in this photo.  The square mini is so cute.





March786 said:


> Beautiful! Love your foodie pictures highlighting your stunning mini


Thank you, my friends.


----------



## ashin121

julsdallas said:


> So sorry about the walkway photo I added in there. I'm not sure what happened , but I am thankful it was "just a landscaping" photo! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Hahahahha !   

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

MademoiselleXO said:


> Sunday coffee time [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4051811


Too pretty to eat and drink.


----------



## March786

MademoiselleXO said:


> Sunday coffee time [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4051811


Ooohhhh such a lovely pic, love all the eye candy


----------



## Sandra.AT

mcmrks said:


> you know you look awesome ... even without your bag. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> ... und erhol dich gut von dem schock.


Thank you[emoji1] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday fun with my silver mini.


----------



## Monique1004

1st day out for my pink mini


----------



## OsloChic

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my pink mini
> View attachment 4052249



O.M.G that pink is too good
Is it new? Is that silver HW or something darker?


----------



## Monique1004

OsloChic said:


> O.M.G that pink is too good
> Is it new? Is that silver HW or something darker?



Yes, it’s from 18S and with silver hardware.


----------



## Vanana

MBUIOGVA said:


> Nice outfit.  Like always, such a distinguished lady Vanana


Thank you so much that’s so sweet


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my mini.


Most appetizing chanel photos


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Reissue and coffee. Off for a girly shopping day with one my gfs


Hope you gals had fun! Love your nail color too!!!


----------



## XCCX

Happy weekend!


----------



## Vanana

XCCX said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4052283


These are just gorgeous together


----------



## XCCX

Vanana said:


> These are just gorgeous together



Yes they are  thank you dear


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Hope you gals had fun! Love your nail color too!!!



Thanks Van! Had a great day, got myself a gorgeous dress from Self-portrait for a friends wedding which I cannot wait to wear [emoji1323]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sandra.AT said:


> Finally using my jumbo again..need to calm down after our car accident - thank god nothing happened to us only the car has damage and we have a full coverage insurane
> View attachment 4051001
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk




I'm so sorry to hear about your accident- thank God no one was hurt!

What a beautiful bag- and may I ask what brand your shoes are?


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Thanks Van! Had a great day, got myself a gorgeous dress from Self-portrait for a friends wedding which I cannot wait to wear [emoji1323]


Nice! Happy day!


----------



## julsdallas

LGW said:


> View attachment 4050667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in London


Very classy


----------



## julsdallas

March786 said:


> Stunning! Love this


 Thank you!


----------



## luvlux64

Hope everyone had a great weekend  !


----------



## julsdallas

Kendie26 said:


> Sensational on you!!! TDF classy chic


Thank you


----------



## tolliv

Wearing my Chanel Sunnies. I have the CC earrings on but you can’t see them.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Grabbing a quick dinner with my lamb mini. She still makes my heart flutter!


----------



## Purselover86

On way to lunch with my new Fave bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your accident- thank God no one was hurt!
> 
> What a beautiful bag- and may I ask what brand your shoes are?


Thank you  I'm really glad everything is okay. It just felt like I'm having bad dream in that moment ... my shoes are from michael kors [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dcheang

Out wine tasting
	

		
			
		

		
	




Enviado desde mi XT1650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## julsdallas

Out shopping with Miss Coco


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my silver mini.


This mini is so “coool”.  Love it.


----------



## Chanel923

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my pink mini
> View attachment 4052249


So beautiful.  Love all the colors in this photo.


----------



## XCCX

Bag and jewelry of the day


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> This mini is so “coool”.  Love it.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4052283


I’m so memorized by her sparkles.


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> Bag and jewelry of the day
> 
> View attachment 4053262


Yay, someone made it out of your closet.  Um, excuse me Ms. Burgundy, it’s my turn to shine.  Love her.


----------



## Law

dcheang said:


> Out wine tasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053220
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1650 mediante Tapatalk



I hope this wine tasting wasn’t too close to a Chanel boutique, that would be dangerous 

Your mini looks v happy there


----------



## aki_sato

At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


----------



## Selisch

Birthdays cake from my daughter.


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> Sunday coffee time [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4051811


You take the most breathtakingly perfect, stunning pics


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my pink mini
> View attachment 4052249


SO incredibly pretty& I adore your blouse too!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


  Gasp!!!! What AMAZINGNESS (is that even a word?) OMG dearest S, how COOL & beautiful is this pic. Hope you had a fabulous time at your sons christening& that white dressWOWZERS!! You look incredible along w/ that perfect mini. And please, no more “wide” talk...you are PERFECT & lovely in every sense!


----------



## Kendie26

Selisch said:


> View attachment 4053765
> 
> 
> Birthdays cake from my daughter.


How incredibly special for your daughter!!!  What a generous & creative Mom you are


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> I hope this wine tasting wasn’t too close to a Chanel boutique, that would be dangerous
> 
> Your mini looks v happy there


 SO TRUE & well said Dearest Law!!


----------



## March786

julsdallas said:


> View attachment 4053223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out shopping with Miss Coco


Love this colour coco, she’s beautiful


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Bag and jewelry of the day
> 
> View attachment 4053262


Perfect and very beautiful


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


Wow what a beautiful cake and decorations! It’s truly stunning! And of course my eyes went straight to your stunning chanel


----------



## March786

Selisch said:


> View attachment 4053765
> 
> 
> Birthdays cake from my daughter.


Happy birthday to your daughter and what a beautiful cake


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Perfect and very beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


Oh you talented lady!!! You made that cake and did the decoration with the flowers?!?! Wow! 
You look very pretty with that dress and the mini is perfect for it!


----------



## Vanana

Selisch said:


> View attachment 4053765
> 
> 
> Birthdays cake from my daughter.


Happy birthday!!! Always love seeing the pretty chanel cakes


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Follow me homeee [emoji77]. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MahaM

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


I loved your look.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


Congratulations! Beautiful pic, beautiful dress and mini.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Selisch said:


> View attachment 4053765
> 
> 
> Birthdays cake from my daughter.


Beautiful cake!  Too pretty to eat the cake


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


ADORBS!!! And those shoes-i want!!


----------



## Kendie26

Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


----------



## Iana24

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


Congratulation! Gorgeous cake and flower you did, wow! And I love your gold mini no doubt


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom


Just beautiful!


----------



## luvlux64

Off from work & off to shop/window shop  . Carrying my camelia messenger bag 


Love thi shade of pink 


Tried on a camelia sandals  ... love these pompom pants! 


Have a great day guys!


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4052283


Ooohhhhh my heart flutters every time I see this beauty


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Ooohhhhh my heart flutters every time I see this beauty


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


  Chic


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


Really love the “girl meets boy” style.  The coat and flap goes so well together ..... chevron heaven


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


So pretty, my friend.


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


Beautiful decor.  Love your dress and mini.  That rose gold mini really goes well with anything white cuz it seems to glow more.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


Another pinkie favorite.  So so pretty.


----------



## Milosmum0307

The drive home in my messy car with the new shoes I was breaking in today and COULDN'T WAIT to take off, and my lambskin chevron m/l double flap, which I’m loving lately.  (And yes, I do make sure she’s nestled in a giant Isabel Marant cashmere blanket scarf because, well, lambskin.)  I don’t usually carry this size to the office, but I had an off-site work-related event in the evening.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Chic





Chanel923 said:


> Really love the “girl meets boy” style.  The coat and flap goes so well together ..... chevron heaven


Thank you guys! 
Chanel923: to be honest I wore those shoes because I hurt myself a bit and in pain so that I can’t wear heels today!


----------



## munches98

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini, ing her more and more
> 
> View attachment 4049403


thats the rectangular mini?? Thanks


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


So pretty against the white stone  the nice weather is begging for bags like this one

Did not know that chanel made such a fun top!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Off from work & off to shop/window shop  . Carrying my camelia messenger bag
> View attachment 4054228
> 
> Love thi shade of pink
> View attachment 4054229
> 
> Tried on a camelia sandals  ... love these pompom pants!
> View attachment 4054231
> 
> Have a great day guys!


So much eye candy!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> ADORBS!!! And those shoes-i want!!


These are absolutely the utmost comfortable shoes I ever own and wore (again, I’ve once taken actual inventory of my shoes in the house years ago (including many brand new never worn located) and I had well over 600 pairs, many have been thrown out since then but the collection definitly has grown. that is to say how comfortable these really are! I bought them in my crazy Madrid trip a year/2 ago at a very famous/popular local leather designer brand recommended by people there and the shoes are absolutely ridiculous! I will definitely pay another visit and do a major shoes, jackets and bags sweep on next visit!


----------



## munches98

PuccaNGaru said:


> Grabbing a quick dinner with my lamb mini. She still makes my heart flutter!
> View attachment 4052537


what size is that??


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Thank you guys!
> Chanel923: to be honest I wore those shoes because I hurt myself a bit and in pain so that I can’t wear heels today!


Sorry to hear about the pain, hope all is well.  Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> These are absolutely the utmost comfortable shoes I ever own and wore (again, I’ve once taken actual inventory of my shoes in the house years ago (including many brand new never worn located) and I had well over 600 pairs, many have been thrown out since then but the collection definitly has grown. that is to say how comfortable these really are! I bought them in my crazy Madrid trip a year/2 ago at a very famous/popular local leather designer brand recommended by people there and the shoes are absolutely ridiculous! I will definitely pay another visit and do a major shoes, jackets and bags sweep on next visit!


600?!!!    They are AWESOME shoesbut sorry to hear your feet were bothering you


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Just beautiful!





Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, my friend.





Chanel923 said:


> Another pinkie favorite.  So so pretty.





Vanana said:


> So pretty against the white stone  the nice weather is begging for bags like this one
> 
> Did not know that chanel made such a fun top!


Warm thanks to all of you Lovelies


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> The drive home in my messy car with the new shoes I was breaking in today and COULDN'T WAIT to take off, and my lambskin chevron m/l double flap, which I’m loving lately.  (And yes, I do make sure she’s nestled in a giant Isabel Marant cashmere blanket scarf because, well, lambskin.)  I don’t usually carry this size to the office, but I had an off-site work-related event in the evening.


Gorgeous photo!!  &we are bag twins! I don’t think I’ve ever seen another pic of this exact bag/size/style so I’m excited to see your post. This is easily my most “babied” chanel so I LOVE how you have her in the blanket!Beautiful shoes too!


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying my red in-business and camellia heel


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


Your every ootd is always fabulous , Vanana  ... your style is soooo ... house of Ms Coco  ... always love it  (I don’t have emojis of applause & hands in air!)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

munches98 said:


> thats the rectangular mini?? Thanks


Yes @munches98


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy hump day!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous photo!!  &we are bag twins! I don’t think I’ve ever seen another pic of this exact bag/size/style so I’m excited to see your post. This is easily my most “babied” chanel so I LOVE how you have her in the blanket!Beautiful shoes too!


Thank you!  I LOVE this bag.  Normally, I’m devoted to the jumbo or maxi sizes, silver hardware, classic diamond quilting, etc., but then I got it in my head that I wanted a chevron jumbo.  When I saw this one in this size and light gold hw, however, I decided that it made more sense for me as a “going out” bag.  She accompanies me on all of my fanciest adventures (and occasionally on just humdrum work events when I randomly decide to give her some air).  I wasn’t sure how I felt about the seam along the flap edge (it’s a feature I’ve usually seen on caviar bags), and it took me a while to get used to it, but now we’re besties.  I’m hoping to spot a photo of yours at some point!


----------



## Tuned83

Mini on the sofa.


----------



## Tuned83

Milosmum0307 said:


> The drive home in my messy car with the new shoes I was breaking in today and COULDN'T WAIT to take off, and my lambskin chevron m/l double flap, which I’m loving lately.  (And yes, I do make sure she’s nestled in a giant Isabel Marant cashmere blanket scarf because, well, lambskin.)  I don’t usually carry this size to the office, but I had an off-site work-related event in the evening.


Is this from a collection in spring 2015? It’s beautiful. I love the effortlessness of this picture  A lovely bag & pair of shoes doesn’t really qualify as mess to me though.


----------



## julsdallas

aki_sato said:


> At my son’s christening, a friend snapped this pics to capture the cake n flowers that I did but she got me too in the backyard  with 17B light gold mini  >> the wide one in white


Everything in this photo looks STUNNING


----------



## veryamy

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4055249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini on the sofa.


This is my favorite combo  Hoping to get my hands on one soon! Which collection is yours from?


----------



## lifeactually

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


Such a sweet pink!


----------



## lifeactually

Not my Chanel flap..but took a picture with this beautiful tweed flap at a Chanel mini exhibition.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


Ooh mini pinkie mini ya so fine..
Certainly Alicia Keys rockin’ her CC top and earrings, she’s on fire!


----------



## Christofle

lifeactually said:


> Not my Chanel flap..but took a picture with this beautiful tweed flap at a Chanel mini exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055352


 
I really want that flap.  It’s so beautiful with all those colours mixed in, it’s like mother of pearl.


----------



## lifeactually

Christofle said:


> I really want that flap.  It’s so beautiful with all those colours mixed in, it’s like mother of pearl.


It's very light and beautiful in real.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Tuned83 said:


> Is this from a collection in spring 2015? It’s beautiful. I love the effortlessness of this picture  A lovely bag & pair of shoes doesn’t really qualify as mess to me though.


Thanks!  I bought this bag in 2017.  When I mentioned my messy car, I was thinking of the chaos beyond the frame of reference in the photo.  My backseat is littered with toys and books because my two-year old gets bored in his car seat during car rides, so there’s a cornucopia of items back there to keep him entertained.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caviar medium CF.


----------



## Katzilla

My Vintage tan backpack is my choice of the day.


----------



## Kendie26

lifeactually said:


> Such a sweet pink!


Thank you & welcome to tPF!! Your avatar pic is cool & makes me take a deep breath!
Your pic w/ the tweed bag at the chanel exhibit is GORGEOUS...love your dress!



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF.


You are always chicness personified my dearest friend!!! That jean jacket is totally my fave of yoursI’m SO into embroidery these days (I’m seriously fighting the urge for a Gucci embroidered Dionysus bag)so your pic isn’t helping me



Katzilla said:


> My Vintage tan backpack is my choice of the day.
> View attachment 4055712


THIS is a FANTASTIC backpack....quality is just oozing out of her & I love the color bigtime!Great shoes too


----------



## OsloChic

Need to work on my mirror selfie skills! But today I mixed my jumbo caviar SHW with black jeans and a fun T-shirt. The jacket is Michael Kors but gives an added Chanel feel


----------



## Tuned83

veryamy said:


> This is my favorite combo  Hoping to get my hands on one soon! Which collection is yours from?


Thanks. I get confused with the seasons. It was bought last December if that helps. It’s a great bag and gets a lot of appreciative looks Xx


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you & welcome to tPF!! Your avatar pic is cool & makes me take a deep breath!
> Your pic w/ the tweed bag at the chanel exhibit is GORGEOUS...love your dress!
> 
> 
> You are always chicness personified my dearest friend!!! That jean jacket is totally my fave of yoursI’m SO into embroidery these days (I’m seriously fighting the urge for a Gucci embroidered Dionysus bag)so your pic isn’t helping me
> 
> 
> THIS is a FANTASTIC backpack....quality is just oozing out of her & I love the color bigtime!Great shoes too


Thank you, Kendie.  I know what you mean......Gucci is making some beautiful things that are hard to resist.....bags, shoes, jewelry.....


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF.


Very beautiful, my sweet friend! I love love your jean jacket and your bag is divine, totally!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Katzilla said:


> My Vintage tan backpack is my choice of the day.
> View attachment 4055712


Your backpack is dreamy... oh my!!!


----------



## Chanelandco

My M/L red 17B, wich I love so so much


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


You nailed it, girl!!! That JACKET


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


ONE of the BEST pinks Chanel ever made!!! She's such a cutie!
Surprisingly Chanel made that fun top... very cool!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Chanelandco said:


> My M/L red 17B, wich I love so so much


So gorgeous!!! And I really like your belt too!


----------



## Chanelandco

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!! And I really like your belt too!


Thanks Auvina15, It is my newbie I love it but it is not the same red as my medium, so I am thinking If It is ok to mix both?


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> ONE of the BEST pinks Chanel ever made!!! She's such a cutie!
> Surprisingly Chanel made that fun top... very cool!!!


Thank you darling Auvina! I know many Lovelies here have the same pink mini.Chanel does make fab pinks. Hope all is wonderful dear!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> You nailed it, girl!!! That JACKET


Thank you! A bit sad that we skipped spring this year and bimbos its 80F degrees all of a sudden. This jacket is perfect for spring autumn


----------



## Vanana

Katzilla said:


> My Vintage tan backpack is my choice of the day.
> View attachment 4055712


Love everything!!!!! First time I see vintage backpack in that beautiful color! I am waiting and hopefully lucky enough to run into a great condition vintage backpack too! I much prefer the vintage over the current styling


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF.


Looks great!!! And that denim jacket


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF.


Stunning arm candy  and I spy those beautiful bracelets


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


Love you mini . It is gorgeous


----------



## paruparo

Today, with my favorite. Caviar leather E/W flap with ghw.


----------



## Auvina15

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks Auvina15, It is my newbie I love it but it is not the same red as my medium, so I am thinking If It is ok to mix both?


It looks great to me! Of course you can mix both, they look the same tone or very similar!


----------



## Vanana

It went from winter to summer in a flash...
nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival 
My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight 
A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time 
Have a lovely evening/morning everyone


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Stunning arm candy  and I spy those beautiful bracelets


Thank you so much, March.  


Vanana said:


> Looks great!!! And that denim jacket


Thank you, Vanana.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Totally GORGEOUS!!! Just can't wait for your reveal..,.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF.


Gorgeous caviar.  Look at her shine


----------



## Chanel923

Chanelandco said:


> My M/L red 17B, wich I love so so much


Love this beautiful 17B dark red.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Gorgeous caviar.  Look at her shine


Thank you, Chanel923. 


Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful, my sweet friend! I love love your jean jacket and your bag is divine, totally!!!


Thank you so much, Auvina.  Great to see you.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499



Love, love, LOVE!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Very cute and fun nail polish.  It matches so well with red mini.


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Oooooohhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyy 
Congrats and what a stunning mini, it’s beautiful and the perfect colour 

Just love your nails, so cute!


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium CF.


Ms D, love your armcandy  love your boots  love your ootd  ... cold spring day outfit?


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Ohhh, watermelon! I thought they were lady bugs  ... love it (either way) as I (almost) always match my nails with my bags/slg, too 
Can’t wait to see the new bag  Congratulations


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> My M/L red 17B, wich I love so so much


ToDieFor chic!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

paruparo said:


> Today, with my favorite. Caviar leather E/W flap with ghw.
> View attachment 4056441


You look awesome head to toe!Love everythingSuper stylin’


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


So funny as I just wrote that same thing in the garden thread (it went from winter to summer like BAM)
Nails are super adorbs & so creative &fun!!
 I know which new bag....teheheHope you LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> ToDieFor chic!!!!!


Thank you Kendie26! Always some nice words ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Chanel923 said:


> Love this beautiful 17B dark red.


Thank you Chanel923 ❤️


----------



## foreverbagslove

On my way to work... one more day...happy Friday!!


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Ms D, love your armcandy  love your boots  love your ootd  ... cold spring day outfit?


Thanks so much, luvlux.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Out to lunch with my Deauville Bowling bag.


----------



## SilkCat

My small Gabrielle and Gucci bee out today to enjoy the lovely weather


----------



## Chanelandco

SilkCat said:


> View attachment 4057439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Gabrielle and Gucci bee out today to enjoy the lovely weather


Love you gucci bee so much ❤️


----------



## Mendezhm

My cute 225 riding shotgun today. [emoji7]


----------



## whiteswan1010

Out today with my Chanel Maxi classic double flap. I know he's a big boy but oh such a handsome one!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 s


----------



## Marmotte

View attachment 4057576


----------



## Vanana

Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight... 

Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant 

Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## OCMomof3

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Beautiful!  This Jumbo looks great cross body!


----------



## Chanel923

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 4057541
> 
> My cute 225 riding shotgun today. [emoji7]


Love love this reissue .... so gorgeous.


----------



## Vanana

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful!  This Jumbo looks great cross body!


Thank you!  Still prefer ML or mini cross body as the jumbo hangs really low, but it’s alright


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Love this outfit, you’re so stylish.  Where did you get those tee? It’s so cute and cool.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Picture perfect, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Did a little shopping today....here I am in the dressing room at Anthropologie with my lambskin medium CF and CC sandals.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Did a little shopping today....here I am in the dressing room at Anthropologie with my lambskin medium CF and CC sandals.


Love the sandals and flap.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Cute nails Van! Making me want watermelon Montauk ale. Bag twins, love your nails with this red mini


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Chic mama! Whoa! Bag twins, red mini and this jumbo. Love the casual look


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love the sandals and flap.


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

To transition my outfit to evening, I ditched the denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched the medium CF for my lambskin chevron mini.


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp!!!! What AMAZINGNESS (is that even a word?) OMG dearest S, how COOL & beautiful is this pic. Hope you had a fabulous time at your sons christening& that white dressWOWZERS!! You look incredible along w/ that perfect mini. And please, no more “wide” talk...you are PERFECT & lovely in every sense!


Lol my dear sweet friend S - trust you in finding meaningful words that can make one feels so humbled n flattered!
You’re trully the ‘amazingness’ 

Thank you!
We had a great time with family n closed friends!

Awwww you make this whale very happy! Lol
That dress is a lucky find! As it requires no waist and able to hide ‘bulks’ 

Hope all is wonderful at your end!


----------



## aki_sato

March786 said:


> Wow what a beautiful cake and decorations! It’s truly stunning! And of course my eyes went straight to your stunning chanel


Awww thank you dear @March786 
Lots of stressful time went to those! Haha! That’s what happened when one skimped on things to support the chanel addiction


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Oh you talented lady!!! You made that cake and did the decoration with the flowers?!?! Wow!
> You look very pretty with that dress and the mini is perfect for it!


Thank you @Vanana 
Not talented at all! A hobby to skimp on expenses to support my Chanel addiction 

Your words made me very happy - you’re too sweet!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


I love this 
Omg! So happy that I get to see that fabulous jacket again!
N I love how you paired it with that shoes!
So unexpected but tres chic’!!! 
Amazing!!! 

I hope you don’t mind me pinning it on my ‘Best dress’ Pinterest board!!


----------



## aki_sato

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful pic, beautiful dress and mini.


Thank you sweet @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## aki_sato

Iana24 said:


> Congratulation! Gorgeous cake and flower you did, wow! And I love your gold mini no doubt


Thank you my sweet friend F!
You’re very kind! 

I hope you will find the 18S iridescent blue soon!


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful decor.  Love your dress and mini.  That rose gold mini really goes well with anything white cuz it seems to glow more.


Thank you dear @Chanel923 
It does, doesn’t it? 
It’s such a chameleon! Even now I don’t know it’s true colour!

Hope all is well at your end!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


Omg!! Another gem from you my sweet friend!

Hope you had a great time with Mom!


----------



## aki_sato

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Your watermelon nails are too cute alongside your beautiful 17B! 


Can’t wait to see the new addition to the family!


----------



## aki_sato

SilkCat said:


> View attachment 4057439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Gabrielle and Gucci bee out today to enjoy the lovely weather


Wow!
So lovely!
May I ask where is your ring from?


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Gorgeous Vanana! I love your jacket and the bag of course ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.

Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.

Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
> My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.
> 
> Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4057962


 Woohooo your move is complete!! What a relief all your bags have made it to their new homeYou are looking uber chic & fierce as always ~as you know I’m so obsessed w/ your camera bags& so glad to see you rocking that cool new bow brooch! What a Chanel goddess you are dearest Bibi!


----------



## Kendie26

SilkCat said:


> View attachment 4057439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Gabrielle and Gucci bee out today to enjoy the lovely weather


Sweet blue Gabby(love that blue) but I’m completely over-the-moon / transfixed on that killer Gucci ring! I’ve been trying to decide which gucci bee item i want & they are all just SO fab!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


So glad you are getting so “Jumbo action” of late!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Did a little shopping today....here I am in the dressing room at Anthropologie with my lambskin medium CF and CC sandals.


Killing it, as usual, miss chanel beauty extraordinaire!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Woohooo your move is complete!! What a relief all your bags have made it to their new homeYou are looking uber chic & fierce as always ~as you know I’m so obsessed w/ your camera bags& so glad to see you rocking that cool new bow brooch! What a Chanel goddess you are dearest Bibi!


Aww thank you soo much for your sweet words, I really appreciate it!!  
Still haven't found one you like? Sure one day  one will pop up.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


Excellent but tough choice! It is a timeless beauty!! 
Loving your cute black dress and necklace.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you soo much for your sweet words, I really appreciate it!!
> Still haven't found one you like? Sure one day  one will pop up.


I ended up buying a gucci marmont camera bag recently so I think i’ve given up the dream of a chanel camera bag so I’ll just keep drooling over yours!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
> My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.
> 
> Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4057962


Woohoo!!! Move complete! (Though yes it’s probably a while before it’s really settled in) I now have moved for a year and unfortunate the dining room is still not furnished (can’t find exactly what I want yet so rather wait) and there are still a few more projects to get the house to be a home  
Such a milestone and PRIORITY though to have the bags in one place and the closet in order. That’s happiness right there and motivation to help get through the rest of it. 

Love everything in the photo and that hot red camera bag


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


You and bibi with the reissue eye candies   I hope I can join you with the 226 love soon... still waiting...


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


Beautiful! This one is on my wishlist. A girl can dream. I love your necklace, it is very cute


----------



## Tuned83

Stuck in traffic! Boooooooo!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
> My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.
> 
> Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4057962


You look great and congrats on your move.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


Gorgeous look, my friend. 


Kendie26 said:


> Killing it, as usual, miss chanel beauty extraordinaire!


You are too kind.  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


Agreed, it can be worn everywhere.  It’s a very gorgeous bag.


----------



## Chanel923

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4058041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in traffic! Boooooooo!!


What a gorgeous Black beauty.


----------



## Marmotte

Night out with my Boy Chevrons [emoji7]


----------



## cathe_kim

Out for brunch with my woc and espadrilles


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> You and bibi with the reissue eye candies   I hope I can join you with the 226 love soon... still waiting...





Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful! This one is on my wishlist. A girl can dream. I love your necklace, it is very cute





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, my friend.
> 
> You are too kind.  Thank you, my friend.





Chanel923 said:


> Agreed, it can be worn everywhere.  It’s a very gorgeous bag.


Kind thanks to all of you wonderful chanel lovers....appreciate your reissue compliments.


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4058041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in traffic! Boooooooo!!


SEXY!!!! CHIC!!! Stop the Presses on this baby!!


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4058228
> 
> 
> Night out with my Boy Chevrons [emoji7]


You are AWESOMENESS in this pic!! WOWZERS


----------



## LGW

Enjoying the gorgeous sunny day today..
@lauragallo_wallis


----------



## chanel79

out with my gold mini [emoji7]


----------



## arliegirl

Dextersmom said:


> To transition my outfit to evening, I ditched the denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched the medium CF for my lambskin chevron mini.


Love! We are bag twins!!!


----------



## arliegirl

LOVE!


----------



## Dextersmom

arliegirl said:


> Love! We are bag twins!!!


Thank you.  We are lucky.  It is such a great little bag.


----------



## arliegirl

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  We are lucky.  It is such a great little bag.


I had no idea how much I would love it. Wondering if I will ever use my WOC again!


----------



## JLbb

Accompanying my sons go library


----------



## pbdb

Weeks ago.....
With my silver grey caviar boy and Gabrielle iridescent rainbow hobo


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Woohoo!!! Move complete! (Though yes it’s probably a while before it’s really settled in) I now have moved for a year and unfortunate the dining room is still not furnished (can’t find exactly what I want yet so rather wait) and there are still a few more projects to get the house to be a home
> Such a milestone and PRIORITY though to have the bags in one place and the closet in order. That’s happiness right there and motivation to help get through the rest of it.
> 
> Love everything in the photo and that hot red camera bag


Oh yes though and extra though because I had a severe cold during last week of the move and packing. I really want everything to be unpacked and settled soon but  I guess it needs more time...... On the same boat with you with more projects on the list.
Thank you so much! 



Vanana said:


> You and bibi with the reissue eye candies   I hope I can join you with the 226 love soon... still waiting...


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4058041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in traffic! Boooooooo!!


A beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look great and congrats on your move.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

chanel79 said:


> out with my gold mini [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058428


Stunning mini!!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> Accompanying my sons go library
> 
> View attachment 4058804


Love love the color!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with black mini and shoes from few months ago....


----------



## Bibi25260

@Kendie26 this one for you: I remember promising you to post a mod shot of the shoes a while back.


----------



## jennytiu

Casual or dressed up, the Boy really makes an outfit.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> To transition my outfit to evening, I ditched the denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched the medium CF for my lambskin chevron mini.


Amazing outfit!!! The lambskin is so supple and smooth


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with black mini and shoes from few months ago....
> 
> View attachment 4058986





Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 this one for you: I remember promising you to post a mod shot of the shoes a while back.
> 
> View attachment 4058989


Amazingly gorgeous ensemble head to pretty toe....thanks for remembering to post these stunning shoes..ahhhh!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Amazing outfit!!! The lambskin is so supple and smooth


Thanks.


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> I love this
> Omg! So happy that I get to see that fabulous jacket again!
> N I love how you paired it with that shoes!
> So unexpected but tres chic’!!!
> Amazing!!!
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me pinning it on my ‘Best dress’ Pinterest board!!


Thank you you are very sweet. What an honor to make the board!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Did a little shopping today....here I am in the dressing room at Anthropologie with my lambskin medium CF and CC sandals.


Love your beautiful casual and classic outfit! 
How are the sandals, comfortable?


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Beautiful! Love the way you style your outfits! 
Persian food is soooooo yummy, hope you had a fabulous weekend


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> To transition my outfit to evening, I ditched the denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched the medium CF for my lambskin chevron mini.


Perfect transformation! I love that it always looks like summer where you live 
Wish it was like that in the uk


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
> My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.
> 
> Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4057962


Wishing you so much joy Bibi, hope you have a fabulous break 
Love the classic outfit, beautiful brooch and fabulous pop of chanel colour!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


Beautiful as always Kendie 
I don't know how you can choose a favourite from your collection, I'm in love with them all


----------



## March786

JLbb said:


> Accompanying my sons go library
> 
> View attachment 4058804


In loooooveeeeee with this colour combination, chanel does this neutral sooooooooo beautifully


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with black mini and shoes from few months ago....
> 
> View attachment 4058986


Beautiful Bibi


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Perfect transformation! I love that it always looks like summer where you live
> Wish it was like that in the uk





March786 said:


> Love your beautiful casual and classic outfit!
> How are the sandals, comfortable?


Thank you for your thoughtful comments, March.  The weather is pretty great here....wish I could send some your way.  These sandals are very comfy. I wore them for probably 12 hours on Friday.


----------



## Tuned83

Chanel923 said:


> What a gorgeous Black beauty.





Kendie26 said:


> SEXY!!!! CHIC!!! Stop the Presses on this baby!!





Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty!!



Thank you ladies  Xx


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


Gorgeous bag!  And it goes perfectly with your  outfit @Kendie26.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4058228
> 
> 
> Night out with my Boy Chevrons [emoji7]


Edgy and sexy...


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with black mini and shoes from few months ago....
> 
> View attachment 4058986


Hello darling @Bibi25260, nicely put together, love the mini.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> To transition my outfit to evening, I ditched the denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched the medium CF for my lambskin chevron mini.


Love the mini and sandals on you  esp paired with yellow top.


----------



## foreverbagslove

On our way to lunch. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Red mini with maxi dress. Witnessed a proposal (one table over), he got down on one knee, opened the ring box showing the ring, while the Chef gave a glass of champagne and talked to the girl (distraction). The girl screamed as soon as she saw the ring...everyone looked over to their table and clapped hands. When I saw the ring, OMG a PROPOSAL, bet people heard me...


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Red mini with maxi dress. Witnessed a proposal (one table over), he got down on one knee, opened the ring box showing the ring, while the Chef gave a glass of champagne and talked to the girl (distraction). The girl screamed as soon as she saw the ring...everyone looked over to their table and clapped hands. When I saw the ring, OMG a PROPOSAL, bet people heard me...
> View attachment 4059409


YOU are freakin’ GORGEOUS!!!!!! OMG that story~how coolto witness it!!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always Kendie
> I don't know how you can choose a favourite from your collection, I'm in love with them all





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous bag!  And it goes perfectly with your  outfit @Kendie26.


Kindest thanks to both of you beauties....the feeling is reciprocated on your stunning collections


----------



## Bramble113

Out today with my Chanel Maxi classic double flap. I know he's a big boy but oh such a handsome one!



This is it. The ULTIMATE look. You look so awesome!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful comments, March.  The weather is pretty great here....wish I could send some your way.  These sandals are very comfy. I wore them for probably 12 hours on Friday.


Wow 12 hours! That’s really good to hear, I better go try some on, before they sell out again


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love the mini and sandals on you  esp paired with yellow top.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Chanel923

Mini and coco sling for Sunday Church.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Mini and coco sling for Sunday Church.
> View attachment 4059704


Love the sheen and edge stitching of this 17C caviar mini. Bag twinsies


----------



## julsdallas

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


 Love the red bag A LOT and the nails are so cute!


----------



## SilkCat

Out with the navy/black Gabrielle again (small size). Paired it with a suede navy mini and a black coat. I really love how easy this bag makes it to mix navy and black! The return to cold weather I don’t like so much >.<


----------



## Tykhe

Out with the python mini at laduree. Love the contrast of the pink petals to the green mini.


----------



## Bisoux78

The Jumbo came with me today to shop for shoes at Yves Saint Laurent (ssshhh!!!)


----------



## Bisoux78

Tykhe said:


> Out with the python mini at laduree. Love the contrast of the pink petals to the green mini.



Oh my...Gorgeous python mini!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love the sheen and edge stitching of this 17C caviar mini. Bag twinsies


Thank you.  At first I thought it was too shiny but it actually stands out from my other classic caviar which made it a special piece.  The edge stitching made the bag more structured which I love.  Just wished our 17B dark red mini had the same edge stitching to give it a better structure


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Mini and coco sling for Sunday Church.
> View attachment 4059704


SO lovelyYour slings look FAB on you & love the skirt


----------



## Kendie26

Bisoux78 said:


> The Jumbo came with me today to shop for shoes at Yves Saint Laurent (ssshhh!!!)


Super SPECTACULAR!!! What a great shot of her!


----------



## chanel79

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning mini!!


thanks.[emoji7]


----------



## Tuned83

Running errands with baby paraphernalia....


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Amazingly gorgeous ensemble head to pretty toe....thanks for remembering to post these stunning shoes..ahhhh!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Wishing you so much joy Bibi, hope you have a fabulous break
> Love the classic outfit, beautiful brooch and fabulous pop of chanel colour!





March786 said:


> Beautiful Bibi


Thank you very much for your sweet words!! You're super kind!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hello darling @Bibi25260, nicely put together, love the mini.


Thank you very much!  You're so sweet!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Red mini with maxi dress. Witnessed a proposal (one table over), he got down on one knee, opened the ring box showing the ring, while the Chef gave a glass of champagne and talked to the girl (distraction). The girl screamed as soon as she saw the ring...everyone looked over to their table and clapped hands. When I saw the ring, OMG a PROPOSAL, bet people heard me...
> View attachment 4059409


Looking stunning, very chic and elegant! LOVE the mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Mini and coco sling for Sunday Church.
> View attachment 4059704


Classy and elegant! Love the dreamy slings!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Out with the python mini at laduree. Love the contrast of the pink petals to the green mini.


Nice pic and beautiful mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4059990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with baby paraphernalia....


LOVE the chevron mini!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Mini and coco sling for Sunday Church.
> View attachment 4059704


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vanana

julsdallas said:


> Love the red bag A LOT and the nails are so cute!


Thank you so much


----------



## Dextersmom

Starting off the week with my red medium CF (and my new silk pants from Anthropologie).


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> SO lovelyYour slings look FAB on you & love the skirt





Bibi25260 said:


> Classy and elegant! Love the dreamy slings!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you Ladies for all the TPFer love.


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying beautiful Sicily and Italian ice cream with my So Black 225 Reissue


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red medium CF (and my new silk pants from Anthropologie).


Our beloved red 17B.  I almost twin with you on starting this work with it also.  But decided to give my Black Jumbo GHW some love instead.


----------



## Chanel923

Marlee said:


> Enjoying beautiful Sicily and Italian ice cream with my So Black 225 Reissue
> View attachment 4060325


Beautiful scene and yummy ice cream.  It’s so relaxing to see this pic.  Thank you for the mini vacation.


----------



## Chanel923

Jumbo GHW and gold tweed camellia love today for work.  @ Kendie26, this camellia is the cousin to yours.


----------



## Marlee

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful scene and yummy ice cream.  It’s so relaxing to see this pic.  Thank you for the mini vacation.



Thank you for your sweet comment! [emoji4]


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red medium CF (and my new silk pants from Anthropologie).


Beautiful bag perfect with your lovely summer outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Jumbo GHW and gold tweed camellia love today for work.  @ Kendie26, this camellia is the cousin to yours.
> View attachment 4060330


Little black dress with perfect brooch and bag, beautiful! The bag looks so soft and lucious...
And half sister of mine: mine is half gold half black and have the same one as Kendie


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red medium CF (and my new silk pants from Anthropologie).


Very very pretty!!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red medium CF (and my new silk pants from Anthropologie).


Oooooohhhhhh sooooooo pretty


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Jumbo GHW and gold tweed camellia love today for work.  @ Kendie26, this camellia is the cousin to yours.
> View attachment 4060330


You look Tres MAGNIFIQUE!! Yes, I noticed our gold tweed brooch before I even read your comment!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Enjoying beautiful Sicily and Italian ice cream with my So Black 225 Reissue
> View attachment 4060325


 Ahhhh, how AMAZING is THIS!!! I adore your mod/outfit...you look sensational & SO HAPPY!! Enjoy Italy!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red medium CF (and my new silk pants from Anthropologie).


 ADORABLY chic as always!! I’m laughing now though remembering your comment about pants when you got your 1st pair!! These were made for you Ms sweet-thing!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> Enjoying beautiful Sicily and Italian ice cream with my So Black 225 Reissue
> View attachment 4060325


Oh wow! Enjoy your vacation @Marlee. Which part of Sicily?  Taormina? Look familiar


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Little black dress with perfect brooch and bag, beautiful! The bag looks so soft and lucious...
> And half sister of mine: mine is half gold half black and have the same one as Kendie


Thank you, Bibi.  You have the best brooch collection and wear them beautiful.


Kendie26 said:


> You look Tres MAGNIFIQUE!! Yes, I noticed our gold tweed brooch before I even read your comment!


Thank you, Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> ADORABLY chic as always!! I’m laughing now though remembering your comment about pants when you got your 1st pair!! These were made for you Ms sweet-thing!!


You are very sweet and funny, my friend.  Thank you and I don't know who I am, this person who buys and wears pants. 


Chanel923 said:


> Our beloved red 17B.  I almost twin with you on starting this work with it also.  But decided to give my Black Jumbo GHW some love instead.


Hey there red 17B twinsie.  I actually started with my fluffy CC tote and switched to the red at the last minute.  We have big decisions to make each day; which Chanel beauty shall I carry today???  You look gorgeous with your beautiful Jumbo. 



Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag perfect with your lovely summer outfit!


Thank you so much, Bibi. 



Vanana said:


> Very very pretty!!!


Thank you, my friend. 



March786 said:


> Oooooohhhhhh sooooooo pretty


Thank you, March.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sharing this photo here before I delete it [emoji4] my woc in iridescent blue


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> You are very sweet and funny, my friend.  Thank you and I don't know who I am, this person who buys and wears pants.
> 
> Hey there red 17B twinsie.  I actually started with my fluffy CC tote and switched to the red at the last minute.  We have big decisions to make each day; which Chanel beauty shall I carry today???  You look gorgeous with your beautiful Jumbo.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Bibi.
> 
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> 
> 
> Thank you, March.


Lol... too funny but so true.  Cheers my friend


----------



## Chanel923

rx4dsoul said:


> Sharing this photo here before I delete it [emoji4] my woc in iridescent blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060653


Wow... look at her glow.... so beautiful.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with black mini and shoes from few months ago....
> 
> View attachment 4058986



You look gorgeous with your mini and those pumps are simply stunning, hope you are feeling better after your recent move my friend @Bibi25260


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with black mini and shoes from few months ago....
> 
> View attachment 4058986



You look gorgeous with your mini and those pumps are simply stunning, hope you are feeling better after your recent move my friend @Bibi25260


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chanel923 said:


> Wow... look at her glow.... so beautiful.


Oh thank you [emoji9]


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh, how AMAZING is THIS!!! I adore your mod/outfit...you look sensational & SO HAPPY!! Enjoy Italy!!



Thank you! Unfortunately I am back home already but it was an amazing vacation


----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh wow! Enjoy your vacation @Marlee. Which part of Sicily?  Taormina? Look familiar



Yes, Taormina indeed! I loved it there, so pretty [emoji173]️ Thanks!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> Yes, Taormina indeed! I loved it there, so pretty [emoji173]️ Thanks!


Agreed @Marlee, me too! ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you, Bibi.  You have the best brooch collection and wear them beautiful.


 
Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> You look gorgeous with your mini and those pumps are simply stunning, hope you are feeling better after your recent move my friend @Bibi25260


Thank you very much sweetie!!
Yes feeling much better and back to 'normal' (don't know for sure if I'm quite 'normal'...)


----------



## Milosmum0307

Miss Maxi hiding in a desk drawer at work.  Our days together are numbered.  After some recent weight loss and the development of seemingly permanent shoulder pain, I’ve reluctantly decided to move on from this size and have listed her for sale.  I’ve recently tried on a Reissue 227 and think it will be perfect for the office.  It’s big enough to hold my daily essentials, a bit lighter, and more discreet; but first I need to sell the maxi.  I’ll be sad when that day comes!


----------



## riquita

Selisch said:


> View attachment 4053765
> 
> 
> Birthdays cake from my daughter.


So cool! Belated happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## riquita

Vanana said:


> Sunny day and needed to carry around a bit of extra stuff today, so jumbo chevron lamb and pink chanel coat gets to come out and play
> View attachment 4053857
> View attachment 4053858


Love this ensemble!


----------



## riquita

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss pinkie mini just got back from weekly lunch w/ dear Mom[emoji3]
> Oh & quick edit.....did anyone watch The Voice last night & see the fabulous Alicia Keys rockin’ her Chanel top?!!


Pink perfection!


----------



## riquita

Solo and Coco! I can't believe I have had this Cerf tote for 10 years!
I'm trying to keep up with this thread! I love all th Chanel eye candy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my fluffy CC tote.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Not a bag but I thought this picture of my Gabrielle wallet looks cool


----------



## Kendie26

riquita said:


> Pink perfection!





riquita said:


> Solo and Coco! I can't believe I have had this Cerf tote for 10 years!
> I'm trying to keep up with this thread! I love all th Chanel eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061555


Kind thanks riquita for the pinkie mini love & your “solo & coco” pic is the coolestWhat fun!! Cerf totes are so awesome


----------



## Kendie26

My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!


----------



## Vanana

riquita said:


> Love this ensemble!


Thank you riquita


----------



## Vanana

riquita said:


> Solo and Coco! I can't believe I have had this Cerf tote for 10 years!
> I'm trying to keep up with this thread! I love all th Chanel eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061555


This is pretty fabulous!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!


She looks awesome in all her shades of grey 

Designer house and garden tour sounds super fun!! I didn’t even know there’s such a thing


----------



## SilkCat

Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!



What an absolutely stunning bag. I've seen this shade in person so between that and your photos  I'm in love with it. It seems like this color makes a superb neutral bag as well


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!


Love your blouse and blue grey flap.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my fluffy CC tote.


Love the causal-ness of this outfit


----------



## riquita

Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey![emoji38]
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!


I love this chameleon!


----------



## riquita

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time [emoji2]
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


Gorgeous red!


----------



## riquita

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo... no rain yet but forecast says potential thunderstorm tonight...
> 
> Out with family for a casual but happy relaxing Friday night dinner at a local Persian restaurant [emoji813]
> 
> Enjoy a lovely weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4057608
> View attachment 4057609


Another ensemble TDF!


----------



## riquita

Bibi25260 said:


> Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
> My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.
> 
> Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4057962


Love this camera bag![emoji7]


----------



## riquita

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night with the bag that i refer to as “If I can only keep one bag the rest of my life”...this would be the one


+1 [emoji7]


----------



## Purse snob

steffysstyle said:


> So happy that the weather in Zurich is much warmer again, so I can start using my small flap in beige more often
> 
> View attachment 4028971



May I ask where is the top from? I have been looking forever for a top like this [emoji7]


----------



## stinemcqueen

Inspired by the Cruise 18/19 Fashion show with my medium classic. Teeeheeee!


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Super SPECTACULAR!!! What a great shot of her!


Thanks Luv...You’re so sweet!


----------



## Kendie26

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4061928
> 
> Inspired by the Cruise 18/19 Fashion show with my medium classic. Teeeheeee!


 You are looking mighty chic & fierce


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> She looks awesome in all her shades of grey
> 
> Designer house and garden tour sounds super fun!! I didn’t even know there’s such a thing





SilkCat said:


> What an absolutely stunning bag. I've seen this shade in person so between that and your photos  I'm in love with it. It seems like this color makes a superb neutral bag as well





Chanel923 said:


> Love your blouse and blue grey flap.





riquita said:


> I love this chameleon!


Thanks kindly to all of your lovelies!!
@Vanana ~ maybe google in your area as i bet they do designer home/garden tours. The 1 yesterday was special for me & mom because the owner of this 22 acre magnificent property is literally a world renowned garden author of ove 60 books & also a photographer (you know mom & I are major gardeners) His home/garden is compared to Monet’s garden in France (which inspired him).@SilkCat (love that name!!)SO glad you’ve seen this color in person  & you are right, it does make a lovely neutral (which is basically “my speed!”)@Chanel923 thank you & maybe i should just give up the “chanel name” grey & go with your descriptor of blue grey! It’s my goal to get an accurate pic of the true color but clearly I am failing miserably!! @riquita thank you & yes indeedy, chameleon is the word!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Love this camera bag![emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

riquita said:


> Solo and Coco! I can't believe I have had this Cerf tote for 10 years!
> I'm trying to keep up with this thread! I love all th Chanel eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061555


What a funny pic!
Twinsies, I have mine 8 years now, still beautiful right?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my fluffy CC tote.


Gorgeous tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!


Love the grey and your top!!


----------



## Chanelandco

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4061928
> 
> Inspired by the Cruise 18/19 Fashion show with my medium classic. Teeeheeee!


Beautiful look! Love it


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!


Oooohhhh kendie 
Another beauty!  
The colour really is just stunning! I just love love all your collection


----------



## March786

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4061928
> 
> Inspired by the Cruise 18/19 Fashion show with my medium classic. Teeeheeee!


Fabulous, love your shot of everything


----------



## Luxlynx




----------



## dcheang

Perfect work bag!


----------



## tolliv

Bisoux78 said:


> The Jumbo came with me today to shop for shoes at Yves Saint Laurent (ssshhh!!!)


This color is beautiful!!


----------



## LS14

Bibi25260 said:


> Excuse me for not commenting for a while, can't catch up. But it's alsways a delight watching mod shots from lovely ladies here.
> My hectic move period is over now and happy all my bags are on one location now so hopefully time to rotate more and possible a new family pic coming soon. Still a lot to unpack.
> 
> Yesterday with bright red (no orange tone) camera case and ruthenium hardware and latest brooch.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4057962


Hi Bibi25260. I love your camera bag. The red and ruthenium hardware combination is very pretty and classy!


----------



## Bibi25260

LS14 said:


> Hi Bibi25260. I love your camera bag. The red and ruthenium hardware combination is very pretty and classy!


Hi!  Thank you very much! I also have the same one in dark red with 'antique' gold hardware


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Oooohhhh kendie
> Another beauty!
> The colour really is just stunning! I just love love all your collection


Thanks so very much, as always sweetest March!!


----------



## Kendie26

Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 4062748
> View attachment 4062749


You look phenomenal!! I wanted that tote bad....so chic on youSweet doggie too!


----------



## Vanana

Laduree pastries and macaroons with lucky charms 225 reissue in “action”


----------



## presvy

Casual with my boy


Clutch with chain


----------



## LS14

Bibi25260 said:


> Hi!  Thank you very much! I also have the same one in dark red with 'antique' gold hardware


Are they the same size? which one you like better?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Vanana said:


> Laduree pastries and macaroons with lucky charms 225 reissue in “action”
> View attachment 4063486



The PERFECT everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Laduree pastries and macaroons with lucky charms 225 reissue in “action”
> View attachment 4063486


Not sure which I’m more jealous of!!! Sweet pic girlfriend


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 4063694
> 
> Casual with my boy
> View attachment 4063705
> 
> Clutch with chain
> View attachment 4063704


Both styles look absolutely FABULOUS on you! Love, love, big love!!


----------



## FunBagz

Beer-thirty! Happy Friday Eve, TPFers!


----------



## Tt117

Mani/pedi with this beauty  reissue 227


----------



## rx4dsoul

presvy said:


> View attachment 4063694
> 
> Casual with my boy
> View attachment 4063705
> 
> Clutch with chain
> View attachment 4063704


You rock all of thr bags and outfits! [emoji106]


----------



## Nancy Wong

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4061928
> 
> Inspired by the Cruise 18/19 Fashion show with my medium classic. Teeeheeee!



Everything is perfect in this picture! Including your pose!! 



Kendie26 said:


> My grey ML CF....I know, i know....she’s looks blue-right? Go figure! I have never once seen my pics of her look accurate in color. The strong blue undertones clearly overpower the real life color of grey!
> Went on a super fun designer house & garden tour w/ dear Mom today, thus the mag in car!



Grey is so chic! Looks great with your outfit too!



Milosmum0307 said:


> Miss Maxi hiding in a desk drawer at work.  Our days together are numbered.  After some recent weight loss and the development of seemingly permanent shoulder pain, I’ve reluctantly decided to move on from this size and have listed her for sale.  I’ve recently tried on a Reissue 227 and think it will be perfect for the office.  It’s big enough to hold my daily essentials, a bit lighter, and more discreet; but first I need to sell the maxi.  I’ll be sad when that day comes!



It is so beautiful! Sorry for your shoulder pain. Reissue 227 will be a great replacement. Enjoy!


----------



## Nancy Wong

OOTD: Salzburg cardigan, Coco brooch, reissue, Coco necklace, Louboutin heels. Honestly Louboutin night looks sexy but I am much more into Chanel heels in terms of comfort.


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4064565
> 
> OOTD: Salzburg cardigan, Coco brooch, reissue, Coco necklace, Louboutin heels. Honestly Louboutin night looks sexy but I am much more into Chanel heels in terms of comfort.


I love your saltzberg cardigan. It reminds me a lot of the Seoul LBJ that I crave!  Also I love those jeans they are perfect!


----------



## presvy

rx4dsoul said:


> You rock all of thr bags and outfits! [emoji106]





Kendie26 said:


> Both styles look absolutely FABULOUS on you! Love, love, big love!!



Thank you ladies for ur kind words!![emoji8]big big [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> I love your saltzberg cardigan. It reminds me a lot of the Seoul LBJ that I crave!  Also I love those jeans they are perfect!



Thanks Vanana! I am looking forward to see your new pictures. Love your recent nail paint! [emoji525]


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4064565
> 
> OOTD: Salzburg cardigan, Coco brooch, reissue, Coco necklace, Louboutin heels. Honestly Louboutin night looks sexy but I am much more into Chanel heels in terms of comfort.


Total PERFECTION!!! WOWEE look at youAbsolutely TDF  fantastic mod & ensemble!! So glad you are wearing your gorgeous new brooch....my SA could not locate 1 for me saying it’s sold out company wide.


----------



## steffysstyle

Purse snob said:


> May I ask where is the top from? I have been looking forever for a top like this [emoji7]



It's from Esprit.


----------



## Law

Reissue and Tweed loafers out to play tonight [emoji176]


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> Total PERFECTION!!! WOWEE look at youAbsolutely TDF  fantastic mod & ensemble!! So glad you are wearing your gorgeous new brooch....my SA could not locate 1 for me saying it’s sold out company wide.



Thanks Kendie’s!
There is another brooch with the same setting as this one but different colour. May be ask your SA to try to find that as well?


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> Total PERFECTION!!! WOWEE look at youAbsolutely TDF  fantastic mod & ensemble!! So glad you are wearing your gorgeous new brooch....my SA could not locate 1 for me saying it’s sold out company wide.



Thanks Kendie’s!
There is another brooch with the same setting as this one but different colour. May be ask your SA to try to find that as well?


----------



## riquita

dcheang said:


> Perfect work bag!
> View attachment 4062993


Cousins on this bag. I have the gold hardware one. It truly is perfect for work!


----------



## riquita

Law said:


> Reissue and Tweed loafers out to play tonight [emoji176]


I love those loafers, and the purse, of course!


----------



## Luxlynx

Kendie26 said:


> You look phenomenal!! I wanted that tote bad....so chic on youSweet doggie too!


Thank you sweet cake     The tote is a bit to great......use it all the time and feel bad for my other bags in the closet. The dog is so cute and kind, i have his like lovable brother to.


----------



## Christofle

Law said:


> Reissue and Tweed loafers out to play tonight [emoji176]



Your tweed loafers are stunning.  Have a fun night out!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Unrolling the weekend with silver easy flap with ruthenium hardware


----------



## Law

@riquita @Christofle thank you both so much. I adore my tweed loafers and hadn’t worn them for ages. I wish I had more Chanel loafers, they are so comfy and chic.


----------



## JLbb

Happy Saturday


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks Kendie’s!
> There is another brooch with the same setting as this one but different colour. May be ask your SA to try to find that as well?


Ha you are so sweet, yes I know as i love both versions. I’ve asked but no luck. I’ve seen a few personal shoppers that have them listed for sale but I sometimes get turned off by big over retail prices (even though I understand how they make money)


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Reissue and Tweed loafers out to play tonight [emoji176]


Hello!? Have you been “holding out” on me w/ these AMAZING loafers??!!! Ahhhhh, tweed LOVE!! They look awesome on youalong w/ your fabulous reissue of course!


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Unrolling the weekend with silver easy flap with ruthenium hardware


Wow, you look SO PRETTY, you ARE SO pretty!!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Hello!? Have you been “holding out” on me w/ these AMAZING loafers??!!! Ahhhhh, tweed LOVE!! They look awesome on youalong w/ your fabulous reissue of course!



Haha! I know Kendie, how could I!? I think they’re my fave shoes, they’re so pretty. [emoji176]

Tweed we need !


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Haha! I know Kendie, how could I!? I think they’re my fave shoes, they’re so pretty. [emoji176]
> 
> Tweed we need !


 i love it ....”Tweed we need”...what a perfect slogan for us!!


----------



## dimple_14

Roaming around Tokyo markets with my vintage Chanel tote ^_^


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4064565
> 
> OOTD: Salzburg cardigan, Coco brooch, reissue, Coco necklace, Louboutin heels. Honestly Louboutin night looks sexy but I am much more into Chanel heels in terms of comfort.


Love the whole look, chic and classy with those killer sexy heels, whoa! @Nancy Wong See you walking down the street Agreed CL not the most comfy heels but pretty and sexy as hell


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

JLbb said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4065679


Love this vintage small CF and the class is TDF @JLbb


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Early Mommy’s Day celebration, dark pink caviar mini and Club Monaco maxi dress to dinner yesterday. Happy Mother’s Day to those lovely mommies and mommy-to-be here on TPF. Cheers!


----------



## dotnative

JLbb said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4065679



Is this the small double flap size? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early Mommy’s Day celebration, dark pink caviar mini and Club Monaco maxi dress to dinner yesterday. Happy Mother’s Day to those lovely mommies and mommy-to-be here on TPF. Cheers!
> View attachment 4065785
> 
> View attachment 4065786



Wow beautiful bag and your dress is super cute!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early Mommy’s Day celebration, dark pink caviar mini and Club Monaco maxi dress to dinner yesterday. Happy Mother’s Day to those lovely mommies and mommy-to-be here on TPF. Cheers!
> View attachment 4065785
> 
> View attachment 4065786



Wow! My HG bag!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look SO PRETTY, you ARE SO pretty!!


YOU always have the sweetest things to say my dearest @Kendie26 
Thank you soooooo much for your kind words


----------



## Chanelandco

Elegantlytwist said:


> Unrolling the weekend with silver easy flap with ruthenium hardware


Love love love this top. You wear it perfectly !


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early Mommy’s Day celebration, dark pink caviar mini and Club Monaco maxi dress to dinner yesterday. Happy Mother’s Day to those lovely mommies and mommy-to-be here on TPF. Cheers!
> View attachment 4065785
> 
> View attachment 4065786


Beautiful dress and mini.  Both goes so well together


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early Mommy’s Day celebration, dark pink caviar mini and Club Monaco maxi dress to dinner yesterday. Happy Mother’s Day to those lovely mommies and mommy-to-be here on TPF. Cheers!
> View attachment 4065785
> 
> View attachment 4065786


I LOVE you Glam Gal!! Gorgeousness everywhere w/ you!


----------



## Kendie26

Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.


----------



## Harvard Girl

Enjoy afternoon tea with my dear classic flap


----------



## Harvard Girl

Bought this lovely slg from Bal Harbour


----------



## foreverbagslove

Visiting my SA at the boutique


----------



## Vanana

GeorginaLavender said:


> The PERFECT everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Not sure which I’m more jealous of!!! Sweet pic girlfriend


Thanks guys! It’sy first time trying their pastry actually.., definitely won’t be the last!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.


Lovely and casual at the same time


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.


I love this tote and your brooch is so feminine and looks perfect with your pretty blouse.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.



I like your brooch worn like this quite a bit — since it is adorned with pearls, i think it gives the same similar visual effect of a pearl pendant.  Which I like.  Just my humble opinion dear   Love your blouse and bag as well.


----------



## Chanel923

Harvard Girl said:


> Bought this lovely slg from Bal Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066394


Beautiful color.  The best place to get Cuban food and strong coffee.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Chanelandco said:


> Love love love this top. You wear it perfectly !


Thank you @Chanelandco 
Thats soooooo sweet of you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Laduree pastries and macaroons with lucky charms 225 reissue in “action”
> View attachment 4063486


Perfect picture!!


----------



## Bibi25260

LS14 said:


> Are they the same size? which one you like better?


@LS14 Sorry for my late reply I was away for a few days.
Yes they are the same size beside different red they're different leather and hardware and in my opion different bags.
I like the dark red little more..... which one do you prefer?


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4064565
> 
> OOTD: Salzburg cardigan, Coco brooch, reissue, Coco necklace, Louboutin heels. Honestly Louboutin night looks sexy but I am much more into Chanel heels in terms of comfort.


Wow I just LOVE everything in this pic!! Perfect casual chic outfit, you look amazing!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early Mommy’s Day celebration, dark pink caviar mini and Club Monaco maxi dress to dinner yesterday. Happy Mother’s Day to those lovely mommies and mommy-to-be here on TPF. Cheers!
> View attachment 4065785
> 
> View attachment 4065786


Beautiful pics as always! And looking so lovely, happy mothersday!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.


Hope you had a wonderful date with your hubby, you look amazing with that gorgeous bag and brooch! And loving the placement of your brooch!


----------



## Bibi25260

Harvard Girl said:


> Enjoy afternoon tea with my dear classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066387


Everything looks yummy, yes the bag also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thanks guys! It’sy first time trying their pastry actually.., definitely won’t be the last!


No way?! So jealous of your macarons, sure they're gone now.


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Sorry double post


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Laduree pastries and macaroons with lucky charms 225 reissue in “action”
> View attachment 4063486


Ohhhhhhh such a beautiful chanel vanana, one of my favourites from your stunning collection
And those macaroons look delicious - enjoy


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.
> 
> View attachment 4066569


Oh bibi, what a stunning, fresh back drop - perfect with your chanel 
I hope your having a fabulous break xxxx


----------



## March786

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4064565
> 
> OOTD: Salzburg cardigan, Coco brooch, reissue, Coco necklace, Louboutin heels. Honestly Louboutin night looks sexy but I am much more into Chanel heels in terms of comfort.


Stunning Nancy, such a beautiful outfit - perfect


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.


Beautiful Kendie, I love your pretty blouse, it showcases your brooch beautifully


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Oh bibi, what a stunning, fresh back drop - perfect with your chanel
> I hope your having a fabulous break xxxx


Thank you so much! 
We just got back and yes our break was wonderful, thank you.


----------



## AHCORTSEN

Casual Zara shopping with Starbucks and classic jersey [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.
> 
> View attachment 4066569


Damn girl, you are ALWAYS spot on & oh-so-fine.I LOVE (times a million) your style. You can do NO wrong, ever. And this Cuba flap is totally a fave of mine from your killer collection


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Lovely and casual at the same time





Dextersmom said:


> I love this tote and your brooch is so feminine and looks perfect with your pretty blouse.





Iamminda said:


> I like your brooch worn like this quite a bit — since it is adorned with pearls, i think it gives the same similar visual effect of a pearl pendant.  Which I like.  Just my humble opinion dear   Love your blouse and bag as well.





Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you had a wonderful date with your hubby, you look amazing with that gorgeous bag and brooch! And loving the placement of your brooch!


 Thank you to all 4 of my darlings& you’re so smart iamminda (about the visual effect of a pendant)..i hadn’t thought of it like that!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> @LS14 Sorry for my late reply I was away for a few days.
> Yes they are the same size beside different red they're different leather and hardware and in my opion different bags.
> I like the dark red little more..... which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4066567


Ugh, can i possibly get any MORE jealous of these?!!!  Why do you torture me this way w/ this pic?!!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Beautiful Kendie, I love your pretty blouse, it showcases your brooch beautifully


Warm thanks my dearest MarchWhere-o-where is your tan/beige mini?!! Did i miss it?


----------



## LS14

Bibi25260 said:


> @LS14 Sorry for my late reply I was away for a few days.
> Yes they are the same size beside different red they're different leather and hardware and in my opion different bags.
> I like the dark red little more..... which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4066567


That's ok, life sometimes gets in the way.
 Both bags are pretty in their own way. I love the camera bag, saw the black reissue camera bag last year on Chanel website but unfortunately my SA said they don't carry it in the US. This year I tried on the smaller size, it's cute though but too small . I like the size of your bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.
> 
> View attachment 4066569


You look like you are in a fairytale, Bibi.  What a beautiful backdrop for beautiful you and your flap.


----------



## steffysstyle

My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out to brunch with my mom and family today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ hubby & drawstring bag (my most casual chanel) & mini pearl brooch...not sure i liked wearing it this way but felt like trying something different.


Looking pretty @Kendie26


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.
> 
> View attachment 4066569


Awesome backdrop, fresh air and relaxation, your cuba flap goes perfectly for casual vibe.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow beautiful bag and your dress is super cute!





tigertrixie said:


> Wow! My HG bag!





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful dress and mini.  Both goes so well together





Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE you Glam Gal!! Gorgeousness everywhere w/ you!





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful pics as always! And looking so lovely, happy mothersday!!



Very sweet of your kind words from all of you beautiful ladies here @Nancy Wong @tigertrixie @Chanel923 @Kendie26 @Bibi25260


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951


Perfect shot!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

StefaniJoy said:


> Out to brunch with my mom and family today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066999


Yummy sweetnesses both your bag and desserts


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Harvard Girl said:


> Enjoy afternoon tea with my dear classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066387


 Chanelicious @Harvard Girl


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Laduree pastries and macaroons with lucky charms 225 reissue in “action”
> View attachment 4063486


How did I miss this Chanelicious post? @Vanana Sweetnesses and icing with lucky charms, oh boy! Chanelicious!


----------



## Shine_bright

The now discontinued GST


----------



## Luxlynx




----------



## terri w

Romantic dinner on the beach with my husband on our last night in Koh Sumai (Thailand) and of course my flap came along too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Mother’s day!!!  Mommy and me bags for the day.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Warm thanks my dearest MarchWhere-o-where is your tan/beige mini?!! Did i miss it?


Oh kendie, what can I say 
My sister didn’t have time to drop it off , so it’s sitting at my parents home 
I have to wait another 2 weeks 
I’m being very patient my friend


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much!
> We just got back and yes our break was wonderful, thank you.


I’m so pleased for you bibi, I hope your fully recharged


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951


Stunning picture, stunning, you, chanel and of course Rome


----------



## March786

terri w said:


> Romantic dinner on the beach with my husband on our last night in Koh Sumai (Thailand) and of course my flap came along too!
> 
> View attachment 4067056


Beautiful


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4067139
> 
> Happy Mother’s day!!!  Mommy and me bags for the day.


Beautiful classic and fabulous pop of colour


----------



## deb68nc

Happy Mother’s Day everyone out with my small classic flap...


----------



## FunBagz

My weekend was filled with minis! Black caviar on Friday night, red caviar on Saturday night (no pic though ) and pink caviar to celebrate Mother’s Day today! Hope everyone and a wonderful day celebrating mothers everywhere


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.
> 
> View attachment 4066569


Beautiful pic.  Just like a Monet garden.  Love the causal-ness of the flap.


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> My weekend was filled with minis! Black caviar on Friday night, red caviar on Saturday night (no pic though ) and pink caviar to celebrate Mother’s Day today! Hope everyone and a wonderful day celebrating mothers everywhere
> 
> View attachment 4067220


What a gorgeous mini party weekend.


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951


Awesome view.  Mini square is so cute


----------



## Chanel923

StefaniJoy said:


> Out to brunch with my mom and family today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Everything in here is drool-worthy.


----------



## Vanana

terri w said:


> Romantic dinner on the beach with my husband on our last night in Koh Sumai (Thailand) and of course my flap came along too!
> 
> View attachment 4067056


Oh wow how dreamy!!!  I hope you guys had the best trip ever!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> How did I miss this Chanelicious post? @Vanana Sweetnesses and icing with lucky charms, oh boy! Chanelicious!


thank you the pastries were yummy and looking forward to visiting them again for more!


----------



## Vanana

Luxlynx said:


> View attachment 4067043


Cool bike with elegant chanel


----------



## Vanana

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951


Oh enjoy this wonderful place! I had the most fantastic visits (and shopping)  
Beautiful location for the photo!


----------



## Chanel923

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4067139
> 
> Happy Mother’s day!!!  Mommy and me bags for the day.


Perfect mommy and me dual


----------



## Chanel923

Adding some pearls for mommie’s day.


----------



## StylishMD

18s beige Woc with a little Hermes for company


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba chevron flap, such a easy bag.
> 
> View attachment 4066569



Good Evening my gorgeous friend @Bibi25260  hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day with your darling mom. Wishing all of my lovely friends @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Kendie26 @GeorginaLavender @shopgirl4cc @Bother Free  and @Sunshine mama and anyone I've missed a wonderful Mother's Day with your moms celebrating them along with your lovely children including precious pups. Take care my friend.


----------



## tolliv

Excuse the twisted chains. My husband snapped the photo before I could fix it. He’s suppose to pay attention to those things. [emoji23]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

March786 said:


> Beautiful classic and fabulous pop of colour



Thank you!![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel923 said:


> Perfect mommy and me dual



Thank you![emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel923 said:


> Adding some pearls for mommie’s day.
> View attachment 4067278



Lovely!!!


----------



## foonyy

Happy Mother's Day! Sorry about my bare foot


----------



## mssmelanie

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951



Great photo!


----------



## mssmelanie

my Chanel Timeless CC pochette in caviar. We are in Maine on vacation and there’s a giant rocking horse in the store


----------



## bobee25

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951



Gorgeous photo dear[emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Damn girl, you are ALWAYS spot on & oh-so-fine.I LOVE (times a million) your style. You can do NO wrong, ever. And this Cuba flap is totally a fave of mine from your killer collection


   You are really making me blush!!
But thank you very much for your super sweet words as always!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, can i possibly get any MORE jealous of these?!!!  Why do you torture me this way w/ this pic?!!


Ooh noo I didn't want to torture you!!


----------



## Kendie26

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4067584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Chanel Timeless CC pochette in caviar. We are in Maine on vacation and there’s a giant rocking horse in the store


What a super fun pic....you are so gorgeously jubilant & effervescent....mega watt smile


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Adding some pearls for mommie’s day.
> View attachment 4067278


Girl/Woman!!! You are the epitome of Chanel ! WOWZERS!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Excuse the twisted chains. My husband snapped the photo before I could fix it. He’s suppose to pay attention to those things. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4067368


You always BRING IT....your mods make me smile so BIGDying lolat comment on hubby not paying attention to chains!!


----------



## Bibi25260

LS14 said:


> That's ok, life sometimes gets in the way.
> Both bags are pretty in their own way. I love the camera bag, saw the black reissue camera bag last year on Chanel website but unfortunately my SA said they don't carry it in the US. This year I tried on the smaller size, it's cute though but too small . I like the size of your bag


Pitty US don't carry them. There were only couple of them in Europe in 2016 and my dear SA had to request for transfer.
Fingers crossed they will be released in US.


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> My weekend was filled with minis! Black caviar on Friday night, red caviar on Saturday night (no pic though ) and pink caviar to celebrate Mother’s Day today! Hope everyone and a wonderful day celebrating mothers everywhere
> 
> View attachment 4067220


Wow, you are a VISION of major loveliness I love everything (dress, shoes, hair!) SO FAB
Ok, i need to stop here....i’m SO sorry everyone for hogging the thread againYou all just impress me so much that it’s too hard to NOT comment. EVERYONE looked AMAZING yesterday


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look like you are in a fairytale, Bibi.  What a beautiful backdrop for beautiful you and your flap.


Aww thank you so much!! It was a beautiful surrounding, the pond is part of a small castle.


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> My good old square mini has been my trusty companion on my trip to Rome
> View attachment 4066951


Beautiful pic!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awesome backdrop, fresh air and relaxation, your cuba flap goes perfectly for casual vibe.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bibi25260

terri w said:


> Romantic dinner on the beach with my husband on our last night in Koh Sumai (Thailand) and of course my flap came along too!
> 
> View attachment 4067056


And it looks so romantic!!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Oh kendie, what can I say
> My sister didn’t have time to drop it off , so it’s sitting at my parents home
> I have to wait another 2 weeks
> I’m being very patient my friend


Oh wow you did manage to get hold of the beige?! 
Can't wait for your reveal and mod shots!


March786 said:


> I’m so pleased for you bibi, I hope your fully recharged


Oh yes and it felt like a mini vacation....


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> My weekend was filled with minis! Black caviar on Friday night, red caviar on Saturday night (no pic though ) and pink caviar to celebrate Mother’s Day today! Hope everyone and a wonderful day celebrating mothers everywhere
> 
> View attachment 4067220


Perfect mini's! And you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful pic.  Just like a Monet garden.  Love the causal-ness of the flap.


Thank you!
I was just last night thinking about it: it does look like it's from a painting.


Chanel923 said:


> Adding some pearls for mommie’s day.
> View attachment 4067278


You look stunning and everything is beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good Evening my gorgeous friend @Bibi25260  hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day with your darling mom. Wishing all of my lovely friends and anyone I've missed a wonderful Mother's Day with your moms celebrating them along with your lovely children including precious pups. Take care my friend.


Hi sweetie, thank you my sweet Chanel friend!! 
I hope your Mothers Day with your daughter and family was lovely and wonderful as well.


----------



## Bibi25260

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4067584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Chanel Timeless CC pochette in caviar. We are in Maine on vacation and there’s a giant rocking horse in the store


Haven't seen this pochette before but I like it a lot!! Fom which year is it?
Fun pic.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow you did manage to get hold of the beige?!
> Can't wait for your reveal and mod shots!
> 
> Oh yes and it felt like a mini vacation....


I’m so pleased for you bibi, those types of breaks are wonderful 

Yes dearest bibi, I did manage to get a hold of the beige square 
Now I just have to wait until I go see my parents, to collect it


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> I’m so pleased for you bibi, those types of breaks are wonderful
> 
> Yes dearest bibi, I did manage to get a hold of the beige square
> Now I just have to wait until I go see my parents, to collect it


Thank you again dear!
Oh very excited for you, please do a reveal when you collect it


----------



## mssmelanie

Kendie26 said:


> What a super fun pic....you are so gorgeously jubilant & effervescent....mega watt smile



Thank you, sweet Kenzie!  You are always so kind!


----------



## mssmelanie

Bibi25260 said:


> Haven't seen this pochette before but I like it a lot!! Fom which year is it?
> Fun pic.



Thanks!  I got it at a designer consignment shop. In my research it seems like it’s from 2004-2005. This is what the front looks like.


----------



## Bibi25260

mssmelanie said:


> Thanks!  I got it at a designer consignment shop. In my research it seems like it’s from 2004-2005. This is what the front looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067653
> View attachment 4067654


Now seeing the front I have seen it....
Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## Vanana

Rainy day calls for caviar 
DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now 
Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!  
_
Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!! 
_



_


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Adding some pearls for mommie’s day.
> View attachment 4067278


You look stunning.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Rainy day calls for caviar
> DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now
> Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!
> _
> Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!!
> _
> View attachment 4067709
> View attachment 4067711
> View attachment 4067712
> _


Gorgeous everything, Vanana.


----------



## terri w

Vanana said:


> Oh wow how dreamy!!!  I hope you guys had the best trip ever!



We did thank you [emoji4] Thailand was wonderful. The people are so nice.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Girl/Woman!!! You are the epitome of Chanel ! WOWZERS!





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you!
> I was just last night thinking about it: it does look like it's from a painting.
> Yes it does.  It’s the lilly pond.
> You look stunning and everything is beautiful!





Dextersmom said:


> You look stunning.


Thank you ladies.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Rainy day calls for caviar
> DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now
> Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!
> _
> Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!!
> _
> View attachment 4067709
> View attachment 4067711
> View attachment 4067712
> _


Love this blue.  I totally agreed with you on this.  Yup, it’s definitely a treasure when my boy makes anything for me because it doesn’t come around often.  It’s makes them happy when I wear their custom jewelry too.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Rainy day calls for caviar
> DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now
> Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!
> _
> Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!!
> _
> View attachment 4067709
> View attachment 4067711
> View attachment 4067712
> _


What a sweet Mothers Day gift and perfect with your entire outfit, which is lovely.


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Rainy day calls for caviar
> DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now
> Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!
> _
> Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!!
> _
> View attachment 4067709
> View attachment 4067711
> View attachment 4067712
> _



Happy hot mamma’s day Vanana! Love your gorgeous outfit, beautiful blue cf sweet bracelet from your son and of course that paella looks divine!


----------



## Dextersmom

Monday with my caviar medium CF.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Rainy day calls for caviar
> DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now
> Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!
> _
> Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!!
> _
> View attachment 4067709
> View attachment 4067711
> View attachment 4067712
> _


Ok stop it...you kill me w/ this blue!!!  
I adore your boys...how precious & please tell him he has admirer here !


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my caviar medium CF.


Chanel goddess...plain & simple! Your skin is incredible


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Rainy day calls for caviar
> DH makes paella for mother’s day dinner which has become a tradition now
> Also on me today are my chanel Cuba heart shaped ring with turquoise crystals AND the colorful bracelet my son made for me (moms with girls may not get it but it’s a rare and treasured occasion when boys make _anything at all!!!
> _
> Hope all the moms had a fun and enjoyable day!!!
> _
> View attachment 4067709
> View attachment 4067711
> View attachment 4067712
> _


Awhh...I get it esp when little ones hand made something, absolutely melted our hearts, your boys were so sweet  @Vanana. (My 2 years old kiddo brought home a painting (done with her tiny fingers), melted my heart. 

Happy belated Mother’s Day!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my caviar medium CF.


Looking pretty esp paired with caviar ML, don’t u love this bag? Easily paired with any wardrobes.


----------



## Tt117

Bathroom selfie with the reissue


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking pretty esp paired with caviar ML, don’t u love this bag? Easily paired with any wardrobes.


Thank you, Jkfashionstyle. I do love this bag. 


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel goddess...plain & simple! Your skin is incredible


Thank you so much, my sweet and darling Kendie.


----------



## Purselover86

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4068298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom selfie with the reissue



Gorgeous and love your outfit!


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> You always BRING IT....your mods make me smile so BIGDying lolat comment on hubby not paying attention to chains!!



Yeah, I looked at the photo and noticed the chains were all twisted [emoji15]. Oh well, just have to remind him to check EVERYTHING next time before snapping a photo [emoji23].


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my caviar medium CF.


You look so fab and chic here.  Love how you dress down the M/L.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Hi sweetie, thank you my sweet Chanel friend!!
> I hope your Mothers Day with your daughter and family was lovely and wonderful as well.


Good Morning my sweet and darling friend @Bibi25260  Thank you hun we had a wonderful day together. I have missed our chats, hope you are well and you are getting some rest after those recent stressful events. Talk to you soon lovely. All of my love


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Hi sweetie, thank you my sweet Chanel friend!!
> I hope your Mothers Day with your daughter and family was lovely and wonderful as well.


Good Morning my sweet and darling friend @Bibi25260  Thank you hun we had a wonderful day together. I have missed our chats, hope you are well and you are getting some rest after those recent stressful events. Talk to you soon lovely. All of my love


----------



## Kendie26

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4068298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom selfie with the reissue


  Work it girl!! You are totally OWNING it in this mod....LOVE it! Your reissue is paired beautifully w/ your leather jacket


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my caviar medium CF.


You look fabulous as always!! Love everything on you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Quick errands with miss Shiva and borrowed latest necklace from my mom.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my caviar medium CF.


Beautiful as always dearest


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with miss Shiva and borrowed latest necklace from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4068657


Love your outfits - always


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with miss Shiva and borrowed latest necklace from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4068657


Love the necklace and ‘cool’ flap.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Beautiful as always dearest





Chanel923 said:


> You look so fab and chic here.  Love how you dress down the M/L.





Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous as always!! Love everything on you!!


Thank you, my lovely and kind Chanel friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with miss Shiva and borrowed latest necklace from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4068657


Elegant as per usual.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with miss Shiva and borrowed latest necklace from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4068657


----------



## Kendie26

Quick errands w/ no bag BUT it still was a Chanel day (ballerinas, pink cardholder & silver cc bangle)


----------



## tolliv

Today it’s the Brooch, Sunnies and the bracelet which you cannot see. Oh let’s not forget the coolest fur baby in Santa Monica [emoji251][emoji252]


----------



## Iamminda

Marvelous Monday look DM  — what a beautiful blue that is!!!



Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my caviar medium CF.



I don’t remember these lovely CC items K  — I just looking at all your gorgeous pieces.   



Kendie26 said:


> Quick errands w/ no bag BUT it still was a Chanel day (ballerinas, pink cardholder & silver cc bangle)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Marvelous Monday look DM  — what a beautiful blue that is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember these lovely CC items K  — I just looking at all your gorgeous pieces.


Thanks, my lovely friend IM.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Marvelous Monday look DM  — what a beautiful blue that is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember these lovely CC items K  — I just looking at all your gorgeous pieces.


Thank you my sweets  Thought of you last night as i watching “our show” (& having a major crisis meltdown w/ results, but thankfully our boy Adam helped Alicia get Britton saved)


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Today it’s the Brooch, Sunnies and the bracelet which you cannot see. Oh let’s not forget the coolest fur baby in Santa Monica [emoji251][emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069272


This is just too precious for wordsYou are such a beautiful woman & poochie is the same. Hopefully you posted this in the “chanel w/ pets” thread


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> This is just too precious for wordsYou are such a beautiful woman & poochie is the same. Hopefully you posted this in the “chanel w/ pets” thread



Cody loves his mommy. His twin sister is a dad’s girl. I didn’t know there was such a thing. I will have to post it there. Here is a photo of his sister and the hubby.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> This is just too precious for wordsYou are such a beautiful woman & poochie is the same. Hopefully you posted this in the “chanel w/ pets” thread



Oh I didn’t know there is a Pet with Chanel thread! I love it!


----------



## mssmelanie

We are in Maine on vacation this week. I can rough it but still wanted my CHANEL with me [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Cody loves his mommy. His twin sister is a dad’s girl. I didn’t know there was such a thing. I will have to post it there. Here is a photo of his sister and the hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069758


OMG SOOOOOOOOOO cute (both hubby & dog!) I love that you have twin sister pups!!!


----------



## tolliv

Nancy Wong said:


> Oh I didn’t know there is a Pet with Chanel thread! I love it!


I can't find it.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Beautiful tote!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

tolliv said:


> I can't find it.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/attention-chanel-pet-lovers-please-share-your-photos.975380/
Love your photos, keep em coming!


----------



## tolliv

Bags_4_life said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/attention-chanel-pet-lovers-please-share-your-photos.975380/
> Love your photos, keep em coming!



Thank you [emoji1431]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Quick errands w/ no bag BUT it still was a Chanel day (ballerinas, pink cardholder & silver cc bangle)


A little daily dose of Chanel a day = happiness


----------



## Chanel923

tolliv said:


> Today it’s the Brooch, Sunnies and the bracelet which you cannot see. Oh let’s not forget the coolest fur baby in Santa Monica [emoji251][emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069272


So cute


----------



## Chanel923

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4069961
> View attachment 4069962
> 
> We are in Maine on vacation this week. I can rough it but still wanted my CHANEL with me [emoji23]


So beautiful and relaxing.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> A little daily dose of Chanel a day = happiness


Perfectly said my friend!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4069961
> View attachment 4069962
> 
> We are in Maine on vacation this week. I can rough it but still wanted my CHANEL with me [emoji23]


Love these pics! And so me    Except I don't have a Chanel wallet- yet (a Reissue wallet in Chevron is on my wish list). I even searched over a year for the perfect rugged "throw-in-the-backpack/beach bag" wash-bag to keep my slg etc safe in when we rough it- and that my husband won't feel embarrassed using


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Oh, hi Kendie!   I swear I'm not stalking you


----------



## mssmelanie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love these pics! And so me    Except I don't have a Chanel wallet- yet (a Reissue wallet in Chevron is on my wish list). I even searched over a year for the perfect rugged "throw-in-the-backpack/beach bag" wash-bag to keep my slg etc safe in when we rough it- and that my husband won't feel embarrassed using



Lol!  I’m glad you can relate to my love for the outdoors but still want my designer goodies . I would have no problem putting my CHANEL in a ziplock to keep it safe!  But really, I’m loving my Caviar Clutch and my goatskin wallet. They seem very durable so far!


----------



## tolliv

Chanel923 said:


> So cute



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> OMG SOOOOOOOOOO cute (both hubby & dog!) I love that you have twin sister pups!!!



They are a handful (brother & sister). Don’t know if I could do it again. It’s like having kids.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh, hi Kendie!   I swear I'm not stalking you


Oh, HEEEEYYY SGCW! Welcome to C-Land woman!! Yes, you NEED your reissue wallet or some chevron item to quench your desireso nice seeing you here!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> They are a handful (brother & sister). Don’t know if I could do it again. It’s like having kids.


Ha, but a darling handful...they look like so much fun! We had biological mother & daughter cat pair but they never went near 1 another & acted like they didn’t know each other. It was so weird!


----------



## Katzilla

OsloChic said:


> View attachment 4055924
> 
> 
> Need to work on my mirror selfie skills! But today I mixed my jumbo caviar SHW with black jeans and a fun T-shirt. The jacket is Michael Kors but gives an added Chanel feel


great look , it's casual ,cool and classy.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Love your outfits - always





Chanel923 said:


> Love the necklace and ‘cool’ flap.





Dextersmom said:


> Elegant as per usual.


Thank you very much lovely ladies!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


>


Thank you sweetie!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Quick errands w/ no bag BUT it still was a Chanel day (ballerinas, pink cardholder & silver cc bangle)


All are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> Today it’s the Brooch, Sunnies and the bracelet which you cannot see. Oh let’s not forget the coolest fur baby in Santa Monica [emoji251][emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069272


Twinsies on the brooch! But I can see the matching bracelet and love it!
Cute doggies!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been 30 pages ago since my last post here!  ... I’m so behind in checking at all your beautiful Chanels in action  ... my Chanels has been in my arms or the passenger seat all this time  ! Anyway, first day out of my PVC flap & I thought it was perfect for checking out the Cherry Blossoms   ... (it was a chilly morning = Chanel suede boots  )


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been 30 pages ago since my last post here!  ... I’m so behind in checking at all your beautiful Chanels in action  ... my Chanels has been in my arms or the passenger seat all this time  ! Anyway, first day out of my PVC flap & I thought it was perfect for checking out the Cherry Blossoms   ... (it was a chilly morning = Chanel suede boots  )
> View attachment 4070912
> View attachment 4070911


What a fun bag and just perfect with your lovely outfit!!
Enjoy the Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, but a darling handful...they look like so much fun! We had biological mother & daughter cat pair but they never went near 1 another & acted like they didn’t know each other. It was so weird!



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Oh my! I wonder if they knew they were related. [emoji848]


----------



## tolliv

Bibi25260 said:


> Twinsies on the brooch! But I can see the matching bracelet and love it!
> Cute doggies!



Thank you. Yes, I can see using this brooch on a lot of my pieces. I can’t tell if it’s silver or that new light gold. It doesn’t matter to me. I will wear it with everything!!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Took the Boy out for a dinner date this past weekend.  He doesn’t get out of his dustbag as often as he should these days.


----------



## Chanel923

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been 30 pages ago since my last post here!  ... I’m so behind in checking at all your beautiful Chanels in action  ... my Chanels has been in my arms or the passenger seat all this time  ! Anyway, first day out of my PVC flap & I thought it was perfect for checking out the Cherry Blossoms   ... (it was a chilly morning = Chanel suede boots  )
> View attachment 4070912
> View attachment 4070911


Beautiful pic.  Love your jacket, it goes so well with the PVC flap.


----------



## Chanel923

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took the Boy out for a dinner date this past weekend.  He doesn’t get out of his dustbag as often as he should these days.


Look at him shine!  He’s gorgeous


----------



## jax818

Taking Ms. Coco out.  I love how much she can carry!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my reissue and new Chanel sunnies! Have a FAB day!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun bag and just perfect with your lovely outfit!!
> Enjoy the Cherry Blossoms.


 Oh girl, what an AMAZING pic of you with that beautiful scenery & I adore this new pvc bag...so chic! You look killer!


----------



## Kendie26

The “umpteenth” day of rain, thus the trench....chose my fave WOC “Dex” so that I could wear it crossbody UNDER the trench if i got soaked/rained on... but i got lucky today


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Awesome view.  Mini square is so cute





Vanana said:


> Oh enjoy this wonderful place! I had the most fantastic visits (and shopping)
> Beautiful location for the photo!





mssmelanie said:


> Great photo!





bobee25 said:


> Gorgeous photo dear[emoji173]️





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful pic!!



Thank you so much, everyone! I had a lovely time in Rome!


----------



## steffysstyle

In the South of France with my medium flap, gave my square mini a break


----------



## Irene7899

Mixture of brand today cos is Friday


----------



## foonyy

Casual dinner with hubby


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun bag and just perfect with your lovely outfit!!
> Enjoy the Cherry Blossoms.


Thanks  ... it was our first time going to that Toronto park with the famous Sakura Trees  , it was beautiful! 


Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful pic.  Love your jacket, it goes so well with the PVC flap.


Thank you   ... I am falling in love with Tweed jackets lately    ... 8 months later, I have 4 (non Chanel) in different colors  !


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Irene7899 said:


> Mixture of brand today cos is Friday
> View attachment 4071608
> View attachment 4071608



Loving the outfit.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, what an AMAZING pic of you with that beautiful scenery & I adore this new pvc bag...so chic! You look killer!


@Kendie26 I think this comment is for luvlux??


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> Mixture of brand today cos is Friday
> View attachment 4071608
> View attachment 4071608


Perfect outfit, very well put together!!


----------



## Bibi25260

foonyy said:


> View attachment 4071640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual dinner with hubby


Casual chic, lovely and great how you wear your bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> The “umpteenth” day of rain, thus the trench....chose my fave WOC “Dex” so that I could wear it crossbody UNDER the trench if i got soaked/rained on... but i got lucky today


What a stunning rain outfit!! Love it!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> The “umpteenth” day of rain, thus the trench....chose my fave WOC “Dex” so that I could wear it crossbody UNDER the trench if i got soaked/rained on... but i got lucky today


you definitely gave us something to aspire to on rainy day dressing


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 I think this comment is for luvlux??


Don’t know how i goofed that one up,sorry doll but great pickup by you! Yes it was for dear @luvlux64


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> What a stunning rain outfit!! Love it!





Vanana said:


> you definitely gave us something to aspire to on rainy day dressing


Happy Friday you 2 stunning fashionistas! Thank you & i know Vanana has the same weather as me. I’m still too paranoid to intentionally bring out a beloved chanel bag when it’s pouring rain but since the woc is so small & flat it’s easy to go underneath a trench!


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, what an AMAZING pic of you with that beautiful scenery & I adore this new pvc bag...so chic! You look killer!


@luvlux64 as dearest Bibi pointed out....this was meant for you doll!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, what an AMAZING pic of you with that beautiful scenery & I adore this new pvc bag...so chic! You look killer!


Thanks @Kendie26   ... it was a very beautiful park with a lake, too  ... tons of tourists, though  ... that pvc bag is a fun & worry free bag  ... love it! Then, again, whenever I wear fun/cute bags like that, I noticed more teens/younger women would admire it more than my age group    ... trying hard  ? 



Kendie26 said:


> Don’t know how i goofed that one up,sorry doll but great pickup by you! Yes it was for dear @luvlux64


Thanks @Bibi25260 



Kendie26 said:


> @luvlux64 as dearest Bibi pointed out....this was meant for you doll!


----------



## OsloChic

Irene7899 said:


> Mixture of brand today cos is Friday
> View attachment 4071608
> View attachment 4071608



Ooooh I love the denim! Very casual cool [emoji108]

If you don’t mind me asking, how are the denim purses price wise compared to leather classics?


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks @Kendie26   ... it was a very beautiful park with a lake, too  ... tons of tourists, though  ... that pvc bag is a fun & worry free bag  ... love it! Then, again, whenever I wear fun/cute bags like that, I noticed more teens/younger women would admire it more than my age group    ... trying hard  ?
> 
> 
> Thanks @Bibi25260


You are the cutest! (Lol “trying hard”)You ALWAYS look insanely great so people of all ages are no doubt admiring you dearie!


----------



## jax818

This again. Works surprisingly well as a mommy bag.  It can crossbody, fits a ton, and the caviar is worry free.


----------



## Chanel923

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4071224
> 
> 
> Taking Ms. Coco out.  I love how much she can carry!


Love the coco.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> The “umpteenth” day of rain, thus the trench....chose my fave WOC “Dex” so that I could wear it crossbody UNDER the trench if i got soaked/rained on... but i got lucky today


You look fab in your Trench and the WOC.


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> In the South of France with my medium flap, gave my square mini a break
> 
> View attachment 4071324


Another beautiful vacation pic.  Just love


----------



## Chanel923

Beige Clair finishing off the work week.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Time to bring out the minis and wocs.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Beige Clair finishing off the work week.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Time to bring out the minis and wocs.
> View attachment 4072643


You look so elegant and pretty.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Beige Clair finishing off the work week.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Time to bring out the minis and wocs.
> View attachment 4072643


So incredibly fab....neutral lovers (me) paradise! I’ve been contemplating that brooch


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Beige Clair finishing off the work week.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Time to bring out the minis and wocs.
> View attachment 4072643


So classy and elegant!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with good old style cerf tote, brooch and classic flats.
Oh and Chanel nailpolish Quartz.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Tuned83

Mini escapades. Swapping from the black to red today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with good old style cerf tote, brooch and classic flats.
> Oh and Chanel nailpolish Quartz.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4073504


Perfection.


----------



## karman

Wore my new black/beige large Filigree vanity case today


----------



## Nataliecluu

Adorable Kelly mini


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> You look so elegant and pretty.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Chanel923

karman said:


> Wore my new black/beige large Filigree vanity case today
> 
> View attachment 4073930


Such a fun bag


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly fab....neutral lovers (me) paradise! I’ve been contemplating that brooch





Bibi25260 said:


> So classy and elegant!
> Enjoy your weekend!


Thank you ladies.


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with good old style cerf tote, brooch and classic flats.
> Oh and Chanel nailpolish Quartz.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4073504


Love the outfit.  The brooch is so fun.


----------



## Chanel923

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4073566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini escapades. Swapping from the black to red today.


The perfect duo.  Black chevron with SHW is sooo modern.  Just love both minis.


----------



## DutchGirl007




----------



## Irene7899

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect outfit, very well put together!!


Thanks bibi25260


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with good old style cerf tote, brooch and classic flats.
> Oh and Chanel nailpolish Quartz.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4073504


Your Cerf is definitely a fabulous signature look on you dearest!! Your brooch looks really cool on this stunning jacket Oh & thanks for the nail polish color! I may need to try that one!


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4073566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini escapades. Swapping from the black to red today.


What a beloved duo of mini’s ...you are a lucky gal Tuned!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Friday you 2 stunning fashionistas! Thank you & i know Vanana has the same weather as me. I’m still too paranoid to intentionally bring out a beloved chanel bag when it’s pouring rain but since the woc is so small & flat it’s easy to go underneath a trench!


This rain is so depressing!! I have been avoiding carrying the Chanel’s o preferred too , along with a few non chanel favs in lamb/calf since it’s not just rain but pouring rain PLUS fog/humidity 

Totally looking forward to summer’s arrival - I changed my wardrobe and shoes to summer dresses and shorts etc and this weather


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Beige Clair finishing off the work week.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Time to bring out the minis and wocs.
> View attachment 4072643


Such a fresh and oh so classic look


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with good old style cerf tote, brooch and classic flats.
> Oh and Chanel nailpolish Quartz.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4073504


I’ve been wondering how that brooch would look on and the silhouette works really well!!!!


----------



## SK_pochacco

Hello! Wanna share my cute 224 too, thank you ^^


----------



## Wumzy

Rocked my Chanel jumbo double flap to church earlier today. Loved it!


----------



## mssmelanie

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my Chanel jumbo double flap to church earlier today. Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074300



So classic!  Love it [emoji7] love your smile too!  I can see how happy you are in your pic.


----------



## luvlux64

Chanel923 said:


> Beige Clair finishing off the work week.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Time to bring out the minis and wocs.
> View attachment 4072643


You look beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my rectangular lambskin mini with shiny rhw and ballerina's.


----------



## Wumzy

mssmelanie said:


> So classic!  Love it [emoji7] love your smile too!  I can see how happy you are in your pic.



Thank you [emoji1488] ....I just got the bag a few days ago....it’s my first time taking her out. I feels good to own such a beautiful classic bag....been dreaming about buying one for years!


----------



## llviolet

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4074076



So cute! What’s the name of the bag?


----------



## OsloChic

SK_pochacco said:


> Hello! Wanna share my cute 224 too, thank you ^^



This bag is adorable!! Are they hard to come by or no? I need a mini Chanel in my life!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I went out for a dinner with this cute little thing  tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my rectangular lambskin mini with shiny rhw and ballerina's.



Looking beautiful DM from head to toe .  This purple cardigan is so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful DM from head to toe .  This purple cardigan is so pretty.


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## jax818

. Date night with my chevron mini and Valentino’s.


----------



## Bisoux78

Mod shot at Bloomingdales w/ my Beige Clair Jumbo & leather Espadrilles


----------



## DutchGirl007

Feel lucky to have found her.


----------



## Kendie26

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my Chanel jumbo double flap to church earlier today. Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074300


Tres chic!! You look amazing....fabulous dress & beautiful smile


----------



## Kendie26

Bisoux78 said:


> Mod shot at Bloomingdales w/ my Beige Clair Jumbo & leather Espadrilles


Wow you rock the Jumbo perfectly!! I love seeing your pic in black&white version. So beautiful!


----------



## Wumzy

Kendie26 said:


> Tres chic!! You look amazing....fabulous dress & beautiful smile



Thank you for the compliments! [emoji1474]


----------



## Vanana

A break from the rainy weather and finally warm enough (somewhat consistently) for dresses/skirts. Mini beige vanity case. I love how versatile this bag is to style and carry, and look forward to wearing this little guy with shorts soon!


----------



## Zucnarf

First time ever wearing Mini


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you rock the Jumbo perfectly!! I love seeing your pic in black&white version. So beautiful!



Thanks luv! You're the sweetest!


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you rock the Jumbo perfectly!! I love seeing your pic in black&white version. So beautiful!



Thanks luv! You're the sweetest!


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you rock the Jumbo perfectly!! I love seeing your pic in black&white version. So beautiful!



Thanks luv...you're the sweetest!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> A break from the rainy weather and finally warm enough (somewhat consistently) for dresses/skirts. Mini beige vanity case. I love how versatile this bag is to style and carry, and look forward to wearing this little guy with shorts soon!
> View attachment 4075143
> View attachment 4075144


 Girl, i swear i thought of you this morning w/ this perfect weather!!  You look RAVISHINGLY AMAZING! Major wow, WOW, WOWZERS.. Totally loving it all ....dressshoesbag you


----------



## Kendie26

Zucnarf said:


> First time ever wearing Mini
> View attachment 4075158


This bag kills me  Lucky you woman.....looks amazing on you!


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> This bag kills me  Lucky you woman.....looks amazing on you!



My dear Kendie, thank you so much for your sweet words!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> A break from the rainy weather and finally warm enough (somewhat consistently) for dresses/skirts. Mini beige vanity case. I love how versatile this bag is to style and carry, and look forward to wearing this little guy with shorts soon!
> View attachment 4075143
> View attachment 4075144


Very Chic! I love seing your pic ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Zucnarf said:


> First time ever wearing Mini
> View attachment 4075158


Love your mini! And your outfit is stuning❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my Chanel jumbo double flap to church earlier today. Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074300


Congrats again! Happy to see that you are already rocking it ❤️


----------



## brooksgirl425

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4069961
> View attachment 4069962
> 
> We are in Maine on vacation this week. I can rough it but still wanted my CHANEL with me [emoji23]



I showed my husband the top picture and made a comment about how I liked your patigonia sling bag. He searched around for it and surprised me with one! It’ll be nice for our summer trips. [emoji846]


----------



## mssmelanie

brooksgirl425 said:


> I showed my husband the top picture and made a comment about how I liked your patigonia sling bag. He searched around for it and surprised me with one! It’ll be nice for our summer trips. [emoji846]



Omg!  So sweet of your husband!  I do love [emoji173]️ my Patagonia sling!  It’s perfect for casual weekend outings!  And I keep my Chanel Double Zip WOC in it or my other LV or Chanel wallets in it. I love mixing it up. Feel free to pm me when you get it!


----------



## mssmelanie

Wumzy said:


> Thank you [emoji1488] ....I just got the bag a few days ago....it’s my first time taking her out. I feels good to own such a beautiful classic bag....been dreaming about buying one for years!



No wonder the big smile!  I’m hoping to follow you and our other CF ladies as well and get one in a few years. It’s so classic. Enjoy it!


----------



## Katzilla

Vanana said:


> It went from winter to summer in a flash...
> nothing to do but paint the nails to match its arrival
> My watermelon nails idea (luckily worked out pretty well) with 17B dark red mini tonight
> A new bag just arrived to join the family. reveal later when I have some time
> Have a lovely evening/morning everyone
> View attachment 4056499


very lovely, your water melon nails on a gorgeous red Chanel bag.


----------



## mizfoxy

Movie date with my Boy


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4073566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini escapades. Swapping from the black to red today.


Both are stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Perfection.


Thank you! 


Chanel923 said:


> Love the outfit.  The brooch is so fun.


Thank you very much! 


Kendie26 said:


> Your Cerf is definitely a fabulous signature look on you dearest!! Your brooch looks really cool on this stunning jacket Oh & thanks for the nail polish color! I may need to try that one!


Thank you very much for your sweet compliments!! 
The nail polish is more taupish, not sure if it is still available but hope you can find one: it has subtle shimmer and sparkle.


----------



## Bibi25260

Nataliecluu said:


> Adorable Kelly mini


It is! And love your blouse.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I’ve been wondering how that brooch would look on and the silhouette works really well!!!!


Thanks! The brooch is very thin.


----------



## Bibi25260

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my Chanel jumbo double flap to church earlier today. Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074300


A classic beauty on a lovely lady with a gorgeous dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my rectangular lambskin mini with shiny rhw and ballerina's.


You look stunning just as the view! And love the color combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4074805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Date night with my chevron mini and Valentino’s.


Perfect combo! But in LOVE with your mini!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> A break from the rainy weather and finally warm enough (somewhat consistently) for dresses/skirts. Mini beige vanity case. I love how versatile this bag is to style and carry, and look forward to wearing this little guy with shorts soon!
> View attachment 4075143
> View attachment 4075144


Looking tres chic and elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

Zucnarf said:


> First time ever wearing Mini
> View attachment 4075158


Looking gorgeous on you this beautiful mini and perfect with your chic outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning just as the view! And love the color combo!


Thank you so much, Bibi.


----------



## foreverbagslove

On my way to work. This Tuesday feels like Monday all over again. [emoji28] the weekend can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Stephg1027

My one and only Chanel (for now!). My seasonal chevron flap bag with SHW that I bought on vacation last year. Trying to wear her more and not always wait for a more “special” day. I’ve learned that each day is special enough to enjoy this beauty no matter where I am headed!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shopping after work today with my caviar CF and pearl/crystal brooch.  
Plus bonus (non Chanel) shot.  Before heading out to dinner I switched to my Gucci butterfly wallet that I use as a clutch.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work today with my caviar CF and pearl/crystal brooch.
> Plus bonus (non Chanel) shot.  Before heading out to dinner I switched to my Gucci butterfly wallet that I use as a clutch.


Chic-ness alert You “nail it” everyday my fashionable, gorgeous friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Stephg1027 said:


> View attachment 4076701
> 
> 
> My one and only Chanel (for now!). My seasonal chevron flap bag with SHW that I bought on vacation last year. Trying to wear her more and not always wait for a more “special” day. I’ve learned that each day is special enough to enjoy this beauty no matter where I am headed!


 You look awesome!!


----------



## karman

Zucnarf said:


> First time ever wearing Mini
> View attachment 4075158



Beautiful outfit and bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chic-ness alert You “nail it” everyday my fashionable, gorgeous friend!


Thank you so much, Kendie.


----------



## karman

My vanity case with a better outfit today [emoji6]


----------



## Auvina15

foreverbagslove said:


> On my way to work. This Tuesday feels like Monday all over again. [emoji28] the weekend can't get here soon enough.
> View attachment 4076256
> 
> View attachment 4076257


This pink beauty is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work today with my caviar CF and pearl/crystal brooch.
> Plus bonus (non Chanel) shot.  Before heading out to dinner I switched to my Gucci butterfly wallet that I use as a clutch.


Absolutely beautiful, my dear friend! It's so wonderful seeing your mod shots here again!   The CC brooch with your jean jacket looks fabulous though! And I really like your Gucci wallet, such a stunning piece!!!


----------



## Auvina15

karman said:


> My vanity case with a better outfit today [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4077164


Very classic and beautiful, totally love it!


----------



## Auvina15

Stephg1027 said:


> View attachment 4076701
> 
> 
> My one and only Chanel (for now!). My seasonal chevron flap bag with SHW that I bought on vacation last year. Trying to wear her more and not always wait for a more “special” day. I’ve learned that each day is special enough to enjoy this beauty no matter where I am headed!


Your CC piece is very chic and unique!!! Yes... agreed with you wearing her more often...She's a beauty and pretty easy to match with any outfits...!


----------



## Auvina15

mizfoxy said:


> Movie date with my Boy


Gorgeousness!!! The caviar of your boy is absolutely stunning that I've rarely seen on Boys!!!


----------



## Auvina15

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4074805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Date night with my chevron mini and Valentino’s.


Your mini's just blew my mind away...


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> A break from the rainy weather and finally warm enough (somewhat consistently) for dresses/skirts. Mini beige vanity case. I love how versatile this bag is to style and carry, and look forward to wearing this little guy with shorts soon!
> View attachment 4075143
> View attachment 4075144


Totally love it!!! This little piece is just sooo cute and beautiful.... and I really like your dress though !!!


----------



## Auvina15

Zucnarf said:


> First time ever wearing Mini
> View attachment 4075158


I'm drooling over your beige mini... such a stunning little beauty!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my reissue and new Chanel sunnies! Have a FAB day!


This is such a sophisticated bag.  I’ve wanted a Reissue for years but never felt ready to pull the trigger, but I’ve been obsessing so much over it lately that I think I’m finally enough of a grown-up to carry it.


----------



## tolliv

jax818 said:


> This again. Works surprisingly well as a mommy bag.  It can crossbody, fits a ton, and the caviar is worry free.
> View attachment 4072385


This bag is stunning!!!!


----------



## tolliv

SK_pochacco said:


> Hello! Wanna share my cute 224 too, thank you ^^


This is too cute for words.


----------



## Milosmum0307

My caviar jumbo at the office.  It’s taking over for the maxi (which was sold) as my daily bag until I get a permanent replacement.


----------



## steffysstyle

Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love it!!! This little piece is just sooo cute and beautiful.... and I really like your dress though !!!


Thank you auvina! The dress was on sale 50% off so even though it was a bit loose I bought it  it’s banana republic if you want to try looking for it. I was just browsing in store 2 weeks ago and it was just there


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Thank you auvina! The dress was on sale 50% off so even though it was a bit loose I bought it  it’s banana republic if you want to try looking for it. I was just browsing in store 2 weeks ago and it was just there


 It actually looks perfect on you! I love BR and have quite a few pants from them, they are very well fit!  Thanks for letting me know you got a great deal ...  too bad it would take me over an hour to drive to the store so I normally can only shop there a few times a year!


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo
> View attachment 4077459


Very beautiful dress and the jumbo looks fabulous on you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful dress and the jumbo looks fabulous on you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo
> View attachment 4077459


ALL of your pics & your style is AMAZING....you do black & white PERFECTLY


----------



## Kendie26

Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> ALL of your pics & your style is AMAZING....you do black & white PERFECTLY



Thank you so much Kendie!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513



Beautiful beige reissue!


----------



## Asidi49

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


This beige 'babe' is stunning!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


I love this "babe" so much, Kendie!!! It's just sooo perfect...I wish I had known this one or the grey version was existed at the time I would have snapped it in the heart beat if I got a chance!!!


----------



## SilkCat

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513



I live for your photos  That's such a perfect dress/bag combo for spring. So classy and feminine


----------



## Panders77

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


So pretty love the color.


----------



## Sigmagurl

Here’s my first Chanel!! Reissue 226 with rhw.  Came in today preloved.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513



What a pretty bag! Sigh. Love this reissue [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, my dear friend! It's so wonderful seeing your mod shots here again!   The CC brooch with your jean jacket looks fabulous though! And I really like your Gucci wallet, such a stunning piece!!!


Thank you, my beautiful and kind friend.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

karman said:


> My vanity case with a better outfit today [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4077164


Your dress is beautiful. The bag as well!


----------



## deb68nc

When i got this business affinity in the mail last night and saw it in the daylight i was on the fence with the color. It’s not as bright in the photo the sun was shining through the window.. what do y’all think?


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> It actually looks perfect on you! I love BR and have quite a few pants from them, they are very well fit!  Thanks for letting me know you got a great deal ...  too bad it would take me over an hour to drive to the store so I normally can only shop there a few times a year!


Wow so far away!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


Yay indeed!!!


----------



## Vanana

Threw something sloppy on for a midnight supermarket run. A nice brisk evening with NO RAIN!!! 
Blue lambskin mini square has to come out and Play


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Beautiful beige reissue!





Asidi49 said:


> This beige 'babe' is stunning!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> I love this "babe" so much, Kendie!!! It's just sooo perfect...I wish I had known this one or the grey version was existed at the time I would have snapped it in the heart beat if I got a chance!!!





SilkCat said:


> I live for your photos  That's such a perfect dress/bag combo for spring. So classy and feminine





Panders77 said:


> So pretty love the color.





nycmamaofone said:


> What a pretty bag! Sigh. Love this reissue [emoji7]


Kindest Thanks to all of you Chanel Lovelies!! Appreciate all of your sentiments.
@Auvina15 ~perhaps a grey version will come out again soon for you darlin’!!
 @SilkCat I’m humbled, that’s SO sweet of you, thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Threw something sloppy on for a midnight supermarket run. A nice brisk evening with NO RAIN!!!
> Blue lambskin mini square has to come out and Play
> 
> View attachment 4077835


Girl, your so-called “sloppy” is FABULOUS!! I want THAT mini right now!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> When i got this business affinity in the mail last night and saw it in the daylight i was on the fence with the color. It’s not as bright in the photo the sun was shining through the window.. what do y’all think?


It looks like a VERY pretty pop color (bright coral-pink, right?) Everything looks truly GREAT on you! Hope you are happy w/ this BA. I think you have the light pink version (unless my brain is still foggy right now)


----------



## Vanana

Seasonal circle cc mini in rose pink glazed calfskin from Dubai collection today


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work today with my caviar CF and pearl/crystal brooch.
> Plus bonus (non Chanel) shot.  Before heading out to dinner I switched to my Gucci butterfly wallet that I use as a clutch.


Looking gorgeous again, love everything as usual!
Just had lunch but seeing your pasta makes me want to eat again....


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo
> View attachment 4077459


Looking gorgeous and soo summery!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


Your Babe is beautiful!!  
And perfect with your lovely blouse.


----------



## Bibi25260

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4077625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my first Chanel!! Reissue 226 with rhw.  Came in today preloved.


Congrats on this timeless beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Threw something sloppy on for a midnight supermarket run. A nice brisk evening with NO RAIN!!!
> Blue lambskin mini square has to come out and Play
> 
> View attachment 4077835


Perfect pop of color and love your top!


Vanana said:


> Seasonal circle cc mini in rose pink glazed calfskin from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4077997


I believe I had this one in my hands or a smaller size.


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous and soo summery!!



Thank you Bibi! The weather is so good at the moment


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Such a fresh and oh so classic look


Thank you Vanana.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my rectangular lambskin mini with shiny rhw and ballerina's.


You’re so chic, my dear friend.  Love “bad girl” mini and ballerinas.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> A break from the rainy weather and finally warm enough (somewhat consistently) for dresses/skirts. Mini beige vanity case. I love how versatile this bag is to style and carry, and look forward to wearing this little guy with shorts soon!
> View attachment 4075143
> View attachment 4075144


Love your outfit.  The vanity case is so cute.


----------



## Chanel923

Zucnarf said:


> First time ever wearing Mini
> View attachment 4075158


This 18S beige mini is the perfect in between beige.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> You’re so chic, my dear friend.  Love “bad girl” mini and ballerinas.


Thank you, my sweet Chanel923.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous again, love everything as usual!
> Just had lunch but seeing your pasta makes me want to eat again....


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo
> View attachment 4077459


Beautiful first love


----------



## cathe_kim

At work with my black ballet flats and new brooch


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Love your outfit.  The vanity case is so cute.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, your so-called “sloppy” is FABULOUS!! I want THAT mini right now!!!!


Hahaha it really is sloppy t shirt jeans and espadrilles... i can wear this to sleep 
We share our love for the blues


----------



## Vanana

cathe_kim said:


> At work with my black ballet flats and new brooch
> View attachment 4078227


That is THE brooch


----------



## Zucnarf

Chanelandco said:


> Love your mini! And your outfit is stuning[emoji173]️



Thank you dear Chanelandco!
I only wore once this white coat/jacket and already ruined it with Chocolate!




Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous on you this beautiful mini and perfect with your chic outfit!



Thank you dear Bibi!! I felt nice with Mini [emoji4]



karman said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag!



Thank you Karman, you are so sweet!



Auvina15 said:


> I'm drooling over your beige mini... such a stunning little beauty!



Thank you dear Auvina! I wasn’t thrilled at first, but now I Like it! Because irl, the color is not so beige as on pics.



Chanel923 said:


> This 18S beige mini is the perfect in between beige.



Thank you dear Chanel923! Can’t Wait to wear it again!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect pop of color and love your top!
> 
> I believe I had this one in my hands or a smaller size.


It’s surprisingly spacious and versatile! I bought it because it was on sale - yes on sale! NM had a small batch of brand new bags from prior seasons that they did a one time “sale” where you get a 30% back in gift card and they sent some of us the presale so u got it! The color is super easy and the style is so easy to dress up or down and the leather surprisingly durable. The roundish shape in this mini size makes it so cute And I love the large back pocket  strap is at perfect length. sometimes the seasonal work so much better than classics on many aspects


----------



## Kendie26

cathe_kim said:


> At work with my black ballet flats and new brooch
> View attachment 4078227


You look AWESOME dear!!! Like @Vanana said....that is THE brooch!! I’m a wee-bit jealous but happy for you...SO pretty!!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Feeling my self... off to shop!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful first love


Thank you!


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Seasonal circle cc mini in rose pink glazed calfskin from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4077997





Vanana said:


> Seasonal circle cc mini in rose pink glazed calfskin from Dubai collection today
> View attachment 4077997


Love this round mini! And it looks great on you


----------



## Chanelandco

steffysstyle said:


> Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo
> View attachment 4077459


Love it ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


You are rocking it Kendie! The bag is stuning but the dress is also lovely ❤️


----------



## cathe_kim

Kendie26 said:


> You look AWESOME dear!!! Like @Vanana said....that is THE brooch!! I’m a wee-bit jealous but happy for you...SO pretty!!





Vanana said:


> That is THE brooch



Thank you @Kendie26 and @Vanana !! I’m thrilled to add her to my collection [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Chanelandco said:


> Love this round mini! And it looks great on you


Thank you  we had fun with our outing today


----------



## deb68nc

Kendie26 said:


> It looks like a VERY pretty pop color (bright coral-pink, right?) Everything looks truly GREAT on you! Hope you are happy w/ this BA. I think you have the light pink version (unless my brain is still foggy right now)


Yes i have the light pink too. This is raspberry red . Tried and true. Only way to describe it. I like it it was such a bold color i was hoping for my age it was not too much..


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> You are rocking it Kendie! The bag is stuning but the dress is also lovely ❤️


You are so sweet....kindest Thanks Chanelandco!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4078754
> 
> Yes i have the light pink too. This is raspberry red . Tried and true. Only way to describe it. I like it it was such a bold color i was hoping for my age it was not too much..


Looks gorgeous!! Reminds me of my “dark pink” boy wallet that is also a raspberry red. I thought it looked FAB on you & hope you enjoy using her!


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4078754
> 
> Yes i have the light pink too. This is raspberry red . Tried and true. Only way to describe it. I like it it was such a bold color i was hoping for my age it was not too much..


LOVE raspberry red!!!


----------



## dcheang

Vanana said:


> Threw something sloppy on for a midnight supermarket run. A nice brisk evening with NO RAIN!!!
> Blue lambskin mini square has to come out and Play
> 
> View attachment 4077835


Your sloppy is very put together [emoji1]
Love your style!


----------



## Vanana

dcheang said:


> Your sloppy is very put together [emoji1]
> Love your style!


Thank you that’s more than sweet.


----------



## Vanana

Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486


You look beautiful.   Wishing you a lovely dinner.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


Beautiful blouse and beige babe


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful.   Wishing you a lovely dinner.


Thank you! We tried out a new restaurant nearby and it was delicious! Always happy when we find great places close to home


----------



## Mosman

Out on Sat shopping on a winter day.


----------



## Luv n bags

Mosman said:


> Out on Sat shopping on a winter day.



I have this bag in red.  My all time favorite! I didn’t know it came in black.  Lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful blouse and beige babe


Kindest thanks dearest Chanel923


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486


There’s Van the ravishing beauty!!! Killing it as usual


----------



## Kendie26

Mosman said:


> Out on Sat shopping on a winter day.


That is a truly superb, most awesome bag & I love how you’ve styled everything together....you look fantastic!


----------



## Kendie26

Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


That is a dress!  and perfectly accessorized


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> That is a dress!  and perfectly accessorized


Thanks darlin’! It was a “whole lotta red” for me but I figured why not! The dress is too big for me now & I had to pin it in & wear a belt. Couldn’t get decent modshot so just posted it laying on my furniture trunk.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


A feast for the eyes.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486


Oh love this dark red mini, it goes perfectly with your outfit. Bag twins. Cheers to MD weekend


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


Looking pretty


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Raffaluv

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486



Beautiful outfit!  What a great idea w/ your brooch on your waist and amazing 17b mini!


----------



## Raffaluv

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513



What special combinations for a special lunch!! The reissue is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> View attachment 4080267



Wow girls!!!!!
Amazing!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486


Absolutely adorable!!! I really like the way your wearing the brooch!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


Woa... I love this shot, love all these beauties!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> View attachment 4080267


So lovely!!! Your flap is TDF though!


----------



## Auvina15

alliegetyourgun said:


> Feeling my self... off to shop!


Your vintage piece is THE ONE!!! Totally LOVE!


----------



## luvlux64

If my sis only knew where her mini has been today  ... maybe a white mini isn’t the best idea for kids party


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oh love this dark red mini, it goes perfectly with your outfit. Bag twins. Cheers to MD weekend


Cheers twin!


----------



## Vanana

Raffaluv said:


> Beautiful outfit!  What a great idea w/ your brooch on your waist and amazing 17b mini!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! I really like the way your wearing the brooch!!!


Thanks auvina! Must find ways to enjoy the horde of brooches can’t let them just sit there


----------



## StefaniJoy

steffysstyle said:


> Back in Zurich and reunited with my jumbo
> View attachment 4077459



You look so light and breezy and chic! Plus I LOVE your name [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## arliegirl

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work today with my caviar CF and pearl/crystal brooch.
> Plus bonus (non Chanel) shot.  Before heading out to dinner I switched to my Gucci butterfly wallet that I use as a clutch.


Love the shoes. I just got them and have not worn yet!


----------



## arliegirl

Kendie26 said:


> Met my dear former work partner & took beloved beige “Babe” [emoji177]( yay @Vanana no [emoji299]️ rain!)[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077513


Love dress!


----------



## arliegirl

Mosman said:


> Out on Sat shopping on a winter day.


Love the dress!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you again to the great TPF’er that posted this great NYC coffee cup brooch in the Chanel finds thread!  & out w/ SO for a casual crab cake dinner w/ my red jumbo!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> View attachment 4080267


That bag AND dress perfect for the weather we are having - beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> If my sis only knew where her mini has been today  ... maybe a white mini isn’t the best idea for kids party
> View attachment 4080608


Your sister is brave... If I were to get a white chanel though this exact one would be it (hardware material size etc).


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486


I love   everything here  head to toe


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


Hellooo  Spring! Love this


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> I love   everything here  head to toe


Thanks!  When we see the sun during the day, chanel bags get to come out and play!


----------



## Dextersmom

arliegirl said:


> Love the shoes. I just got them and have not worn yet!


Thank you and I hope that you will love yours.


----------



## Mosman

In the mood for trendy cc.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> It’s surprisingly spacious and versatile! I bought it because it was on sale - yes on sale! NM had a small batch of brand new bags from prior seasons that they did a one time “sale” where you get a 30% back in gift card and they sent some of us the presale so u got it! The color is super easy and the style is so easy to dress up or down and the leather surprisingly durable. The roundish shape in this mini size makes it so cute And I love the large back pocket  strap is at perfect length. sometimes the seasonal work so much better than classics on many aspects


Oh wow what a super score!
Then I believe I had the smaller in my hands and it was really small small inside.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486


Looking beautiful!! Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch


Oh what a beautiful outfit!! Very elegant and chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> View attachment 4080267


Simple but so elegant and chic!
Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> If my sis only knew where her mini has been today  ... maybe a white mini isn’t the best idea for kids party
> View attachment 4080608


Totally understand why you snatched her beautiful mini! I would too.


----------



## Bibi25260

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you again to the great TPF’er that posted this great NYC coffee cup brooch in the Chanel finds thread!  & out w/ SO for a casual crab cake dinner w/ my red jumbo!


Very cute brooch and stunning red!!


----------



## steffysstyle

StefaniJoy said:


> You look so light and breezy and chic! Plus I LOVE your name [emoji6][emoji6]



Aww thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow what a super score!
> Then I believe I had the smaller in my hands and it was really small small inside.


I don’t know but this fits about the same amount of items as a mini bag. For me I can for my chanel snap button card case, car key pouch, lipstick hair tie, the old small iPhone and a bigger iPhone 7 inside. If I have some tiny items they can fit inside the left over space but these are the main things. Which is all I would need typically.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking beautiful!! Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend


Thank you!! Rare to have any days off here


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking beautiful!! Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend


Thank you!! Rare to have any days off here


----------



## Kendie26

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you again to the great TPF’er that posted this great NYC coffee cup brooch in the Chanel finds thread!  & out w/ SO for a casual crab cake dinner w/ my red jumbo!


Stunning red jumbo-wow! I’m SO loving that coffee cup brooch!!! I know I saw it earlier but it’s only just making me really do a strong head turn seeing your fab pic


----------



## Kendie26

Mosman said:


> In the mood for trendy cc.


Such a glam bag, LOVE it...you look great & the little girl is SUPER precious, what a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> A feast for the eyes.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking pretty





Raffaluv said:


> What special combinations for a special lunch!! The reissue is such a beautiful color!





Zucnarf said:


> Wow girls!!!!!
> Amazing!





Auvina15 said:


> Woa... I love this shot, love all these beauties!!!





arliegirl said:


> Love dress!





luvlux64 said:


> Hellooo  Spring! Love this





Bibi25260 said:


> Oh what a beautiful outfit!! Very elegant and chic!


Sincerest Thanks & appreciation to all of you dear Chanel lovers!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> View attachment 4080267


You KNOW i want that bag SO bad, you torture me showing her! You rock the 1 shoulder dress so perfectly & elegantly....it’s a style that really becomes you


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> If my sis only knew where her mini has been today  ... maybe a white mini isn’t the best idea for kids party
> View attachment 4080608


YOU ARE BRAVE< VERY VERY BRAVE!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> YOU ARE BRAVE< VERY VERY BRAVE!!!


@luvlux64 agree with kendie.. if It was me, I’d put on my gloves, go into my closet and lock the door to hide the bag away from the world afraid of contamination. It may be how the police finally find me


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Your sister is brave... If I were to get a white chanel though this exact one would be it (hardware material size etc).


 , you know I thought because it was a preloved....  . I made sure there were no signs of abuse before I returned it to her 


Kendie26 said:


> YOU ARE BRAVE< VERY VERY BRAVE!!!


 ... I THINK she loves me more than her Chanel (?)  ... hoping 


Vanana said:


> @luvlux64 agree with kendie.. if It was me, I’d put on my gloves, go into my closet and lock the door to hide the bag away from the world afraid of contamination. It may be how the police finally find me


That’s why as much as they (whites & creams) look amazing in pics, I’m afraid to own one myself. I was telling @Kendie26  before that I saw a lady here at the pumpkin patch farm with her medium white Boy with ghw & I fell in love! A white Chanel... in a farm! That would be my ultimate dream boy combo


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> @luvlux64 agree with kendie.. if It was me, I’d put on my gloves, go into my closet and lock the door to hide the bag away from the world afraid of contamination. It may be how the police finally find me





luvlux64 said:


> , you know I thought because it was a preloved....  . I made sure there were no signs of abuse before I returned it to her
> 
> ... I THINK she loves me more than her Chanel (?)  ... hoping
> 
> That’s why as much as they (whites & creams) look amazing in pics, I’m afraid to own one myself. I was telling @Kendie26  before that I saw a lady here at the pumpkin patch farm with her medium white Boy with ghw & I fell in love! A white Chanel... in a farm! That would be my ultimate dream boy combo


 dying from the 2 of you!! I’d be sitting right next to you Van! But it sure is a beauty luvlux & yes I do recall the pumpkin patch/farm admiration that you had lust for!!


----------



## kristine Basco




----------



## Missbing

Leaving Vegas with my CF.


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Kicking off Memorial Day weekend with 17b dark red mini along with chanel brooch on the waist of the shirt for dinner with family.
> View attachment 4079486



You look fabulous once again!!!   Love where the brooch is placed!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ 18C lambskin WOC & Dubai brooch



Wow!!!!  What a beautiful outfit!!!  Gorgeous Kendie!!!  Love that cute WOC[emoji177]


----------



## brooke lynn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Loving this hot sunny day  beige caviar mini with one shoulder maxi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> View attachment 4080267



Love this!! May I ask if this is current season beige or 17B beige?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

brooke lynn said:


> Love this!! May I ask if this is current season beige or 17B beige?


Thank you. Current season.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Simple but so elegant and chic!
> Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend!


Thank you darling Bibi @Bibi25260. Hope you had a great wkend as well.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> That bag AND dress perfect for the weather we are having - beautiful!


Thank you @Vanana! One perfect sunny day,  pouring cats and dogs next, glad one bag came out to play.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Zucnarf said:


> Wow girls!!!!!
> Amazing!





Auvina15 said:


> So lovely!!! Your flap is TDF though!



So sweet of you ladies for the kind words. Thank you!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> You KNOW i want that bag SO bad, you torture me showing her! You rock the 1 shoulder dress so perfectly & elegantly....it’s a style that really becomes you


Ohhh no...you can borrow mine as long as you let me borrow your beige reissue 

Awhhhh really appreciate your compliments especially coming from you @Kendie26  Enjoy the rest of MD wkend and cheers to 3 days NO work!


----------



## cdatgal

View attachment 4081148


----------



## foreverbagslove

What a gorgeous Sunday morning 
[emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I don’t know but this fits about the same amount of items as a mini bag. For me I can for my chanel snap button card case, car key pouch, lipstick hair tie, the old small iPhone and a bigger iPhone 7 inside. If I have some tiny items they can fit inside the left over space but these are the main things. Which is all I would need typically.


No the one I had in my hands could not fit all your items just lipstick, creditcards and maybe one key but no phones.


----------



## Bibi25260

cdatgal said:


> View attachment 4081150
> View attachment 4081148


You got this stunning Boy? I would smile like you, the sprakles would make me happy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday casual Sunday with Cuba chevron flap.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual Sunday with Cuba chevron flap.
> 
> View attachment 4081634


Snap! You are a Goddess my dear! LOVE that dress-whoa! And again, I’m always mesmerized by your perfect posture...it’s SO beautiful & of course you know I totally ADORE your Cuba flap


----------



## Kendie26

cdatgal said:


> View attachment 4081150
> View attachment 4081148


 Damn woman, you are sensational!! What a beauty you are & your smile is AMAZING. Your Boy is fab too....but YOU steal the show in this pic


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Wow!!!!  What a beautiful outfit!!!  Gorgeous Kendie!!!  Love that cute WOC[emoji177]





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Ohhh no...you can borrow mine as long as you let me borrow your beige reissue
> 
> Awhhhh really appreciate your compliments especially coming from you @Kendie26  Enjoy the rest of MD wkend and cheers to 3 days NO work!


Many thanks to both of you darlings! Hope all is well w/ you @love2learn ...missed you lately. And you’ve got yourself a deal on the borrowing/swap of our 2 beige bags @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> No the one I had in my hands could not fit all your items just lipstick, creditcards and maybe one key but no phones.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual Sunday with Cuba chevron flap.
> 
> View attachment 4081634


Wow I love you wearing the maxi dress!!!!!! Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Vanana

cdatgal said:


> View attachment 4081150
> View attachment 4081148


Wow that’s a really cool boy bag! It’s tough to get a neutral metallic that’s also durable but patent is a good way to do it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! You are a Goddess my dear! LOVE that dress-whoa! And again, I’m always mesmerized by your perfect posture...it’s SO beautiful & of course you know I totally ADORE your Cuba flap


Aww thank you so much for your super sweet compliments!!  


Vanana said:


> Wow I love you wearing the maxi dress!!!!!! Wow wow wow!!!


Thank you! Maxi dresses are my favourite to wear in Summer.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual Sunday with Cuba chevron flap.
> 
> View attachment 4081634


Gorgeous in black and white, Bibi.


----------



## Luv n bags

cdatgal said:


> View attachment 4081150
> View attachment 4081148



Beautiful bag and your smile is infectious!


----------



## Zucnarf

cdatgal said:


> View attachment 4081150
> View attachment 4081148



Your eyes are also smiling!
Beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual Sunday with Cuba chevron flap.
> 
> View attachment 4081634


Just beautiful! And gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual Sunday with Cuba chevron flap.
> 
> View attachment 4081634



This dress looks really really good on you — and loving your chevron flap.


----------



## Dextersmom

It was overcast on the beach today, but still perfect for a long walk with my Gabby clutch with chain.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dextersmom said:


> It was overcast on the beach today, but still perfect for a long walk with my Gabby clutch with chain.



Hey Dextersmom,

So glad to see you kept this bag.   It is a cutie.  I love mine dearly.  

Cheers,


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous in black and white, Bibi.


Thank you very much!


Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful! And gorgeous dress!!!


Thank you for your compliment!


Iamminda said:


> This dress looks really really good on you — and loving your chevron flap.


Aww thank you very much for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> It was overcast on the beach today, but still perfect for a long walk with my Gabby clutch with chain.


Simple but still looking fabulous!! Love the pics!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

@ work this morning w/ruffles clutch - she's 17


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Simple but still looking fabulous!! Love the pics!


Thank you Bibi. 


MBUIOGVA said:


> Hey Dextersmom,
> 
> So glad to see you kept this bag.   It is a cutie.  I love mine dearly.
> 
> Cheers,


I love mine too and thank you.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my jumbo ♥


----------



## Vanana

Sunny day is here 
Iridescent rose gold caviar mini with shw today and a very light weight cotton teeed dress


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Sunny day is here
> Iridescent rose gold caviar mini with shw today and a very light weight cotton teeed dress
> View attachment 4083184
> View attachment 4083185


Very pretty, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my Gabrielle clutch with chain.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Sunny day is here
> Iridescent rose gold caviar mini with shw today and a very light weight cotton teeed dress
> View attachment 4083184
> View attachment 4083185


 OMG you look so, so, SOOOOO pretty


----------



## Kendie26

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my jumbo ♥


A very cool pic!! Love both bag & shoes


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty, my friend.


Thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Sunny day is here
> Iridescent rose gold caviar mini with shw today and a very light weight cotton teeed dress
> View attachment 4083184
> View attachment 4083185


What a gorgeous Summer outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Gabrielle clutch with chain.


So fabulous and love how you wear the chains!
Again your food pic makes me hungry....


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> So fabulous and love how you wear the chains!
> Again your food pic makes me hungry....


Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> What a gorgeous Summer outfit!!


Thanks bibi


----------



## Chanelandco

Beautiful! You look gorgeous


----------



## emms2381

my baby beachside


----------



## emms2381




----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Perfect style from the office to going out dinner/drinks. Classy @Vanana


----------



## Dextersmom

Gabrielle clutch with chain; day 3.


----------



## gracekelly

2017 black caviar with lizard ruthenium HW medium Coco Handle


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gabrielle clutch with chain; day 3.



3 Days of Serious Gorgeousness, DM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> 3 Days of Serious Gorgeousness, DM!!


Thank you, my wonderful friend.


----------



## mssmelanie

emms2381 said:


> View attachment 4084259



I love that you put your CHANEL on the beach!  My little Double Zip WOC was at the beach this weekend too and got a tad sandy as well!


----------



## PinkPeonies

This Boys maiden voyage [emoji177]


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect style from the office to going out dinner/drinks. Classy @Vanana


 

We try


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Gabrielle clutch with chain; day 3.


Love your top and Gaby!


----------



## Bibi25260

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 black caviar with lizard ruthenium HW medium Coco Handle


Classy, elegant and chic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your top and Gaby!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gabrielle clutch with chain; day 3.


Your Gabby looks so sweet on you & that top is AWESOME w/ the lace/cutouts in sleeves....you know I LOVE you in white/cream!


----------



## Kendie26

PinkPeonies said:


> This Boys maiden voyage [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4084696


Wow, SO pretty....you look FANTASTIC...Happiest Congrats on your Boy! Truly 1 of the prettiest around!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Your Gabby looks so sweet on you & that top is AWESOME w/ the lace/cutouts in sleeves....you know I LOVE you in white/cream!


Thank you, my lovely and it seems we are posting at the same time.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Gabrielle clutch with chain; day 3.


That little guy looks so and carefree (not fussy). I love that the chain issue I have experienced with the regular Gabriel seems to not exist for this size/model where it’s not too long when worn not like a “v”  

Now that shirt with the really cute sleeve... I think I have one that is very similar   is it possible that it’s from Free People?


----------



## Vanana

PinkPeonies said:


> This Boys maiden voyage [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4084696


Is that the prefall dark pink?


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 black caviar with lizard ruthenium HW medium Coco Handle


Coco handle goes perfectly well with that classic yet fun chanel jacket


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> That little guy looks so and carefree (not fussy). I love that the chain issue I have experienced with the regular Gabriel seems to not exist for this size/model where it’s not too long when worn not like a “v”
> 
> Now that shirt with the really cute sleeve... I think I have one that is very similar   is it possible that it’s from Free People?


Thank you, Vanana.  I absolutely love this little bag.  Yes!  This top and my pink slides are Free People.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, SO pretty....you look FANTASTIC...Happiest Congrats on your Boy! Truly 1 of the prettiest around!



Thank you! [emoji3]



Vanana said:


> Is that the prefall dark pink?



It’s the Boy Jacket from 2016.


----------



## marylicious

Chanel & blooms[emoji7] [emoji175]Happy Thursday loves! #hydrangeas #chanel


----------



## Vanana

marylicious said:


> Chanel & blooms[emoji7] [emoji175]Happy Thursday loves! #hydrangeas #chanel


Thanks for sharing the gorgeous flowers and your pretty shoes! Also the white bag in your profile photo is amazing


----------



## Vanana

Quick run out after work to take the kids to activities with trusty reissue 225 today


----------



## Raffaluv

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning red jumbo-wow! I’m SO loving that coffee cup brooch!!! I know I saw it earlier but it’s only just making me really do a strong head turn seeing your fab pic



Thank you so much Kendie26  I fell in love with coffe cup the minute I saw it!! Totally dating myself but I remember when you could buy that cup of coffee for 50 cents! Lol!  I treated myself to it for my birthday coming up! It’s soooo sparkly I wish you could see it in real life! I think it that’d be a great little push to treat!


----------



## mssmelanie

PinkPeonies said:


> This Boys maiden voyage [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4084696



[emoji178] it!  So pretty !


----------



## silliex

My M/L Black Caviar with Gold Hardware at a wedding this past weekend in Agora Hills, CA. Worn with my Herve Leger Candice Off-The-Shoulder Bandage Dress in Black.


----------



## dooneybaby

My orange GST and sunnies are waiting patiently for me to wrap up my work day. Yay, it's FRIDAY!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Vanana said:


> Quick run out after work to take the kids to activities with trusty reissue 225 today
> View attachment 4085477


So fabulous from head to toe!


----------



## foreverbagslove

A quick break before work [emoji173]️
Happy Friday!


----------



## Vanana

rx4dsoul said:


> So fabulous from head to toe!


Thank you


----------



## shijay

First time out for my reissue woc. Love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day to night with my bronze mini.  From home to work to Nordstrom (double reveal coming soon....probably Monday) to Happy Hour.


----------



## Bibi25260

marylicious said:


> Chanel & blooms[emoji7] [emoji175]Happy Thursday loves! #hydrangeas #chanel


Beautiful flowers and shoes!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Quick run out after work to take the kids to activities with trusty reissue 225 today
> View attachment 4085477


Love your 225 and cute outfit.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini.  From home to work to Nordstrom (double reveal coming soon....probably Monday) to Happy Hour.


It's been a while since I saw your beautiful bronze mini. LOVE it!! 
And that bruscetta looks so yummy.


----------



## Bibi25260

shijay said:


> First time out for my reissue woc. Love!


Loving it too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with so black and borrowed brooch from my mom...
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Marmotte

My flying flap!


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> My flying flap!
> View attachment 4086877
> View attachment 4086878


SO pretty & how FUN she was flying!! Were you the pilot by chance?!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black and borrowed brooch from my mom...
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4086832


 Royal gorgeousness as always & I love the pop of red on your sweet feet my friend!! Please tell your belove Mum that I’m up next to borrow that brooch!


----------



## Kendie26

We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.


Hello chevron  
Fun times with mommy kendie  
Do I spy a pretty camellia photo on your watch?


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black and borrowed brooch from my mom...
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4086832


Wow that brooch looks even better on an actual piece of clothing!!!!!! It’s perfect size and the way that the petals are distributed visually is perfect!!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini.  From home to work to Nordstrom (double reveal coming soon....probably Monday) to Happy Hour.


You changed bag! Bronze in caviar is so versatile . I really love that gold bangle you got on  and can’t wait to see the reveal


----------



## luvlux64

Chanel flat lay  ... enjoy your weekend CoCo sweets


----------



## brooke lynn

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini.  From home to work to Nordstrom (double reveal coming soon....probably Monday) to Happy Hour.



Lovely!! Everytime this bronze makes my heart skip a beat! I always get stopped when I wear mine! It’s the perfect metallic color with the caviar combined with shiny rhw!! And it matches everything!


----------



## Dextersmom

brooke lynn said:


> Lovely!! Everytime this bronze makes my heart skip a beat! I always get stopped when I wear mine! It’s the perfect metallic color with the caviar combined with shiny rhw!! And it matches everything!


Thank you and it really is the perfect neutral. 


Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while since I saw your beautiful bronze mini. LOVE it!!
> And that bruscetta looks so yummy.


Thank you, Bibi. 



Vanana said:


> You changed bag! Bronze in caviar is so versatile . I really love that gold bangle you got on  and can’t wait to see the reveal


Thank you, Vanana.  Of course YOU noticed my new Uno de 50 bracelet!  It is called B12 for some reason and is fashioned in the shape of a nail.  I love this line of bracelets....sorry if you are already familiar with the brand but all pieces are hand made in Spain and are funky and unique, imo.  All bracelets in this shot are this brand.  I was in there last week buying a Birthday gift for my SIL and left with this one for myself (in addition to a different bracelet for SIL).


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Chanel flat lay  ... enjoy your weekend CoCo sweets
> View attachment 4087068


Beautiful shot and I love this bag of yours.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black and borrowed brooch from my mom...
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4086832


What a striking look, Bibi.  This brooch is just perfection.....


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.


Gorgeous beauty.....she so deserves to be out on the town.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Cooper break before my little girl's ballet recital [emoji173]️


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful shot and I love this bag of yours.


Thanks Ms DM


----------



## pinkloverme

Kendie26 said:


> We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.



Love this!! I think it's nice how different it is from the classic


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

My new (old) pink mini in my apartment


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and it really is the perfect neutral.
> 
> Thank you, Bibi.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Vanana.  Of course YOU noticed my new Uno de 50 bracelet!  It is called B12 for some reason and is fashioned in the shape of a nail.  I love this line of bracelets....sorry if you are already familiar with the brand but all pieces are hand made in Spain and are funky and unique, imo.  All bracelets in this shot are this brand.  I was in there last week buying a Birthday gift for my SIL and left with this one for myself (in addition to a different bracelet for SIL).


Fantastic!! I feel the vibe and had a gut feel about it  bought some really cool jewelry from Madrid few years ago with similar vibe and I love them. Will be going back in a few weeks so hopefully would score some more cool jewelry (and many more things - unavoidable)


----------



## Doodles78

Kitties Are Cute said:


> View attachment 4087517
> View attachment 4087518
> 
> 
> My new (old) pink mini in my apartment


Also adore that mantel and ceiling beams. So charming!


----------



## lilmissmeca

WOC on Broadway


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Doodles78 said:


> Also adore that mantel and ceiling beams. So charming!



Thank you! I love my apartment but have only stayed there two nights since moving in February. Such a waste!!


----------



## Iamminda

lilmissmeca said:


> WOC on Broadway
> View attachment 4087653


Beautiful WOC.  LOVE Hamilton — Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## aesthetica1234

First time posting in this thread. Bringing out my baby (black caviar mini LGHW) out today. Pretty cold in Melbourne these days, please excuse my messy room in the background.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Royal gorgeousness as always & I love the pop of red on your sweet feet my friend!! Please tell your belove Mum that I’m up next to borrow that brooch!


Thank you for your sweet words! 
Haha will do 


Kendie26 said:


> We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.


Same: took mom for dinner with black chevron...
But your chevron is stunning   and love the print dress.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Wow that brooch looks even better on an actual piece of clothing!!!!!! It’s perfect size and the way that the petals are distributed visually is perfect!!!


It really does! It caught me when I pinned it on.


Dextersmom said:


> What a striking look, Bibi.  This brooch is just perfection.....


Aww thank you for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Chanel flat lay  ... enjoy your weekend CoCo sweets
> View attachment 4087068


Nice flat lay!
Enjoy your weekend with your Chanel goodies!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful WOC.  LOVE Hamilton — Hope you enjoyed it


I certainly did!!! I’m so glad I finally went to see it!


----------



## Kendie26

foreverbagslove said:


> Cooper break before my little girl's ballet recital [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4087214


Picture heaven as everything is WONDERFUL! Hope your daughter’s ballet was tons of fun for both of you!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hello chevron
> Fun times with mommy kendie
> Do I spy a pretty camellia photo on your watch?





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty.....she so deserves to be out on the town.





pinkloverme said:


> Love this!! I think it's nice how different it is from the classic





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you for your sweet words!
> Haha will do
> 
> Same: took mom for dinner with black chevron...
> But your chevron is stunning   and love the print dress.


Thank you darling Chanel Diva’s!!! Haha laughing at “Mommy Kendie” name...I’ll tell her my girl Van refers to her as this & she will love it! Oh & funny on the iwatch screen...i noticed it too! It does a “revolving” medley of flowers when the screen is on (if that makes sense).
Thanks @pinkloverme (GREAT name!) i was actually supposed to be picking up the classic quilt version of this ML CF the day I got this one as I was on wait list for classic but I had to be curious/nosy & ask if they got in any chevron, so I changed my mind & came home w/ this one instead.
@Dextersmom this is another 1 of my chanels (along w/ WOC’s) that I always think of you because we both got our ML CF lambskins within a day (or same day?) of each other.@Bibi25260 Yay, Mama Bibi & chanel chevron....a match made in heaven for sure! Did you tell her I’m next up to borrow THAT brooch?!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


Just too much gorgeousness  
Thanks for the mod shot of the bracelet


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.



Oh DM, I can’t even begin to tell you how beautiful this dress looks on you.  I super love this dress!!!!  And your chevron mini is a dream!!!  (And what I would do for that pasta dish!!!)


----------



## ExJade

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.



Love the details and especially the square mini! Is this at George’s? Very yummy!


----------



## Dextersmom

ExJade said:


> Love the details and especially the square mini! Is this at George’s? Very yummy!


Thank you and yes, we were at George's. 


Vanana said:


> Just too much gorgeousness
> Thanks for the mod shot of the bracelet


Thank you, my friend. 



Iamminda said:


> Oh DM, I can’t even begin to tell you how beautiful this dress looks on you.  I super love this dress!!!!  And your chevron mini is a dream!!!  (And what I would do for that pasta dish!!!)


Thank you so much, my sweet and generous IM.


----------



## foonyy

Mini accompany me shopping today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


Oh, everything is so lovely, the jewelry and the bag.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Decided to take this photo “for fun” this evening while I was in my closet planning my work outfits for the week.  My husband watched and just shook his head ...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


“Beauty & the Bag”You look STUNNING. THAT dress, WOWZERS. Your newest Uno de 50 bracelet is so chic. I’ll think of you sometime this week when I literally have to walk past the Uno store(pray I do NOT go inside!)


----------



## Kendie26

foonyy said:


> View attachment 4088700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini accompany me shopping today.


You look terrific! Mini is perfect on you


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> Decided to take this photo “for fun” this evening while I was in my closet planning my work outfits for the week.  My husband watched and just shook his head ...


Ha what a fun pic....i’d LOVE to be your mannequin (spelling?)!!! Your bags are all glorious


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> @Bibi25260 Yay, Mama Bibi & chanel chevron....a match made in heaven for sure! Did you tell her I’m next up to borrow THAT brooch?!


 No not yet


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


You look stunning! Love your dress, mini and bracelets!!  
And your pics are beautiful.


----------



## toiletduck

I took my new Deauville tote out to work with me for the first time the other day! I love how much it can carry and how easily it goes with casual outfits! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## arliegirl

toiletduck said:


> I took my new Deauville tote out to work with me for the first time the other day! I love how much it can carry and how easily it goes with casual outfits! Thanks for letting me share.


#ALLCAPS  Love it!


----------



## toiletduck

arliegirl said:


> #ALLCAPS  Love it!


 Thank youuuu


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.[emoji813]


So pretty and sexy too dear! [emoji6]


----------



## Stacy31

Dextersmom said:


> Gabrielle clutch with chain; day 3.



Beautiful! Can you please share turquoise necklace details?? TIA!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Stacy31 said:


> Beautiful! Can you please share turquoise necklace details?? TIA!!


Thank you.  My necklace is Monica Vinader and I purchased it at Nordstrom. 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh, everything is so lovely, the jewelry and the bag.


Thank you so much. 



Kendie26 said:


> “Beauty & the Bag”You look STUNNING. THAT dress, WOWZERS. Your newest Uno de 50 bracelet is so chic. I’ll think of you sometime this week when I literally have to walk past the Uno store(pray I do NOT go inside!)


Thank you, my friend.Good luck just walking by....if anyone can do it, you can.



Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning! Love your dress, mini and bracelets!!
> And your pics are beautiful.


Than you so much, Bibi. 



rx4dsoul said:


> So pretty and sexy too dear! [emoji6]


Thank you, rx and nice to see you.


----------



## Kendie26

toiletduck said:


> I took my new Deauville tote out to work with me for the first time the other day! I love how much it can carry and how easily it goes with casual outfits! Thanks for letting me share.


 YOu are looking mighty darn FIERCE!!! I LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Kendie26 said:


> YOu are looking mighty darn FIERCE!!! I LOVE this pic!!!


Thank you darling!


----------



## Vanana

toiletduck said:


> I took my new Deauville tote out to work with me for the first time the other day! I love how much it can carry and how easily it goes with casual outfits! Thanks for letting me share.


I love both your work outfit (wish I can dress cool and casual like that for my work too  ) AND your user name  how fun!


----------



## toiletduck

Vanana said:


> I love both your work outfit (wish I can dress cool and casual like that for my work too  ) AND your user name  how fun!


Hehe thanks! I really can’t dress up in my line of work... I would never wear heels!

As for my name, my trend boyfriend and now husband opened the account and I took over so it was really his choice!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting for my DH.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH.


Very classic and beautiful!


Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


You look so gorgeous, my lovely friend!!! Love love the entire outfit and your bracelet is a stunner!!!


----------



## Auvina15

toiletduck said:


> I took my new Deauville tote out to work with me for the first time the other day! I love how much it can carry and how easily it goes with casual outfits! Thanks for letting me share.


So cool and chic!!! I Love that bag!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.


Kendie, my darling, I really love the puffiness and how luxurious of your classic lambie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black and borrowed brooch from my mom...
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4086832


Very beautiful brooch and gorgeous reissue, Bibi!!! I was so tempted to get this exact bag but tried so hard to resist it since I just purchased a black chevron cf at that time. So I got a flap card case version instead... quite satisfied!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Auvina15 said:


> So cool and chic!!! I Love that bag!


Thank you darling!


----------



## OsloChic

Milosmum0307 said:


> Decided to take this photo “for fun” this evening while I was in my closet planning my work outfits for the week.  My husband watched and just shook his head ...



L.O.V.E. your collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Kendie, my darling, I really love the puffiness and how luxurious of your classic lambie!!!


Thank you beauty! Hope life is wonderful for you these days!


----------



## mssmelanie

foreverbagslove said:


> A quick break before work [emoji173]️
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4086069



Yummy donuts and bag!


----------



## mssmelanie

Marmotte said:


> My flying flap!
> View attachment 4086877
> View attachment 4086878



Wow!  How cool is that!


----------



## Vanana

Bright blue caviar from 16S today


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very classic and beautiful!
> 
> You look so gorgeous, my lovely friend!!! Love love the entire outfit and your bracelet is a stunner!!!


Hi there, my lovely friend.  So nice to see you and thank you, as always.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Bright blue caviar from 16S today
> 
> View attachment 4090460


Pretty look on a pretty lady.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty look on a pretty lady.


Thank you so much pretty lady


----------



## lilmissmeca

Milosmum0307 said:


> Decided to take this photo “for fun” this evening while I was in my closet planning my work outfits for the week.  My husband watched and just shook his head ...


I am literally cracking up at the thought of your hubby shaking his head at you!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini.  Took an up close shot of my new B12 bracelet for you @Vanana.


Stunning! I’m literally speechless!


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> Stunning! I’m literally speechless!


You are very sweet.  Thank you.


----------



## Doodles78

toiletduck said:


> I took my new Deauville tote out to work with me for the first time the other day! I love how much it can carry and how easily it goes with casual outfits! Thanks for letting me share.


That’s a terrific bag!


----------



## 336

Still debating what shoes to wear


----------



## toiletduck

Doodles78 said:


> That’s a terrific bag!



Thank you darling! It's proving to be a very useful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH.


Beautiful bag paired perfect with your beautiful arm candy!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful brooch and gorgeous reissue, Bibi!!! I was so tempted to get this exact bag but tried so hard to resist it since I just purchased a black chevron cf at that time. So I got a flap card case version instead... quite satisfied!!!


Aww thank you very much for your sweet compliment! 
Love the black chevron cf also. There's a black chevron reissue again this pre-fall season  maybe one now?


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Bright blue caviar from 16S today
> 
> View attachment 4090460


Fabulous look!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Bright blue caviar from 16S today
> 
> View attachment 4090460


 I.AM.JEALOUS!!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Bright blue caviar from 16S today
> 
> View attachment 4090460


One of the BEST vibrant blues out there....

Your shoes are pretty sexy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you very much for your sweet compliment!
> Love the black chevron cf also. There's a black chevron reissue again this pre-fall season  maybe one now?


Yea I've seen that....lately I'm reaching out to the colorful bags more as it's spring summer and cooling down my "crush" of the CC this year......


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous look!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I.AM.JEALOUS!!





Auvina15 said:


> One of the BEST vibrant blues out there....
> 
> Your shoes are pretty sexy!!!


Thank you ladies


----------



## Vanana

Too lazy to switch out bag so am still carrying the bright blue today 

Excuse the messy crazy wind blown hair today


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful bag paired perfect with your beautiful arm candy!!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## bagnshoe

my new love [emoji173]️


----------



## bagnshoe

View attachment 4091438

	

		
			
		

		
	
 my new love [emoji173]️


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Too lazy to switch out bag so am still carrying the bright blue today
> 
> Excuse the messy crazy wind blown hair today
> 
> View attachment 4091131
> View attachment 4091132


Wow nice bag but gorgeous coat!!!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Wow nice bag but gorgeous coat!!!


Thank you! Definitely one of my favorites. Light wool so I wear spring and fall


----------



## Panders77

Milosmum0307 said:


> Decided to take this photo “for fun” this evening while I was in my closet planning my work outfits for the week.  My husband watched and just shook his head ...


Love the black beauties.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanel medium for hubby's birthday dinner! Have a great day!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## sophiebed

Bringing my classic flap back out today


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Too lazy to switch out bag so am still carrying the bright blue today
> 
> Excuse the messy crazy wind blown hair today
> 
> View attachment 4091131
> View attachment 4091132



Beautiful Vanana! Love your whole look. 

Please tell me more about this gorgeous coat!?


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


----------



## Vanana

I can no longer explain the weather situation here  
Reissue 225 again


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


Hey gorgeousness I love that yohrbbag photo different colors  but I definitely do see the grey


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> I can no longer explain the weather situation here
> Reissue 225 again
> View attachment 4092183


Gorgeous! 


Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


Beautiful, Kendie and I too see the grey.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch



Love this most beautiful cf Kendie and love your sweet brooch too! Grey is totally my colour, would love a cf like this one  . I saw one like this on the realreal of Vestiaire a while ago, wish I’d jumped!


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH.


Waiting Elegantly...


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Bright blue caviar from 16S today
> 
> View attachment 4090460


Always so Elegant @Vanana


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Too lazy to switch out bag so am still carrying the bright blue today
> 
> Excuse the messy crazy wind blown hair today
> 
> View attachment 4091131
> View attachment 4091132


I love the coat! It is amazing


----------



## Leo the Lion

My beautiful jumbo today ♥
Happy Thursday!


----------



## Chanelandco

Seems I never know what to do with my legs?!?


----------



## Chanelandco

Leo the Lion said:


> My beautiful jumbo today ♥
> Happy Thursday!


We were twining today❤️


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanelandco said:


> Seems I never know what to do with my legs?!?


Gorgeous sweetie ♥


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Seems I never know what to do with my legs?!?


Ha you are so funny! You look TDF PHENOMENAL!! Give me your legs PLEASE!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hey gorgeousness I love that yohrbbag photo different colors  but I definitely do see the grey





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Beautiful, Kendie and I too see the grey.





Law said:


> Love this most beautiful cf Kendie and love your sweet brooch too! Grey is totally my colour, would love a cf like this one  . I saw one like this on the realreal of Vestiaire a while ago, wish I’d jumped!


Thank you Chanel Diva’s!! Glad you can see grey cause i usually just see blue when I’ve posted pics of this one & it drives me totally WACKY because it’s not what it looks life in real life. Oh I hope you can find 1 Law....it would be amazing on you & such a versatile/friendly color! I think i keep forgetting to tell you Vanana that the day I chose this grey caviar, my SA (at Saks) pulled out 2 bags....the other 1 was your 2016 bright blue lambskin ML CF. I was going to get that one. Can you believe it?!!!  I WOULD have had my blue if I would have stuck to my original plan, but she told me the grey’s are SUPER hard to get & don’t come out as often & that it would probably be more versatile/neutral for me, so that’s what happened. I don’t regret it....just wish sometimes that i bought both that day (selfish me!)


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you are so funny! You look TDF PHENOMENAL!! Give me your legs PLEASE!!


Thank you Kendie! You are such an inspiration for me ❤️Always sweet words for ladies here.... I can give you my legs and you give me your great mood and sweetness ... I dont have your cool emojis❤️


----------



## Vanana

Chanelandco said:


> I love the coat! It is amazing


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Chanel Diva’s!! Glad you can see grey cause i usually just see blue when I’ve posted pics of this one & it drives me totally WACKY because it’s not what it looks life in real life. Oh I hope you can find 1 Law....it would be amazing on you & such a versatile/friendly color! I think i keep forgetting to tell you Vanana that the day I chose this grey caviar, my SA (at Saks) pulled out 2 bags....the other 1 was your 2016 bright blue lambskin ML CF. I was going to get that one. Can you believe it?!!!  I WOULD have had my blue if I would have stuck to my original plan, but she told me the grey’s are SUPER hard to get & don’t come out as often & that it would probably be more versatile/neutral for me, so that’s what happened. I don’t regret it....just wish sometimes that i bought both that day (selfish me!)


Seriously?!?! Wow I of course wish you got both but I do know how that feels when they sneak up on you like that. Its super hard to get both especially when they surprise you. This happened to me a few times and I must say it I had to take super deep breath close my eyes and hand over credit card. One time it was 2 jumbos and a seasonal. It was painful   I do agree with your SA that a versatile grey is hard to come by and I got that blue because I'm a super blue fan and have been waiting for sharp blue like that so there was no hope for me


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanelandco said:


> Waiting Elegantly...


Thank you.


----------



## aki_sato

Current situation:
17C Cactus Brooch on my ‘no neck’ state


----------



## Nancy Wong

My outfit of the day: Chanel scarf, Chanel Salzburg cardigan, reissue bag, Abercrombie & Fitch dress.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanelandco said:


> Seems I never know what to do with my legs?!?


it's ok, we're probably all focused on the beautiful bag. it looks wonderful against that red


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


I see grey, and it's beautiful!! I can see the prominent stitches on this one, a very nice detail. It's a lovely bag.


----------



## kate2828

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch



This gray is GORGEOUS! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chanelandco

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's ok, we're probably all focused on the beautiful bag. it looks wonderful against that red


Thank you ❤️. I agree: the black jumbo is perfect with the red


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Current situation:
> 17C Cactus Brooch on my ‘no neck’ state


Hello Darling! Love how you intro pic saying “current situation”...you are SO adorbs AND have a LOVELY neck!!! I always loved that brooch too. Looks so pretty on your white eyelet


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4092755
> View attachment 4092756
> 
> My outfit of the day: Chanel scarf, Chanel Salzburg cardigan, reissue bag, Abercrombie & Fitch dress.


All such beautiful pieces NancyTotally LOVE your reissue & that cardigan is perfect I also adore the sweet animal prints on your shelves in the background!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you Kendie! You are such an inspiration for me ❤️Always sweet words for ladies here.... I can give you my legs and you give me your great mood and sweetness ... I dont have your cool emojis❤️





ccbaggirl89 said:


> I see grey, and it's beautiful!! I can see the prominent stitches on this one, a very nice detail. It's a lovely bag.





kate2828 said:


> This gray is GORGEOUS! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Way, waaaaay too kind of you @Chanelandco , thank you!
So glad you can see the grey in my CF Kate & ccbaggirl....& you are the first 1 to comment on the stitching @ccbaggirl89 ~that was 1 of the things I noticed right away the day I bought it & every time I pull her out, the stitching jumps out at me more so than any of my other bags.


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Hello Darling! Love how you intro pic saying “current situation”...you are SO adorbs AND have a LOVELY neck!!! I always loved that brooch too. Looks so pretty on your white eyelet


Hello my darling friend!!! 
Haha! ‘Current situation’ as I had to undo the top button immediately and quickly before I suffocated for it being so tight on my ‘triple chin’! 

Thank you!
I think just like you and your pearly one, this one is my fav because it is my very first brooch!
Sentimental do you think we are?? 

Looking forward to more of your beautiful mod pics!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> All such beautiful pieces NancyTotally LOVE your reissue & that cardigan is perfect I also adore the sweet animal prints on your shelves in the background!



Thanks a lot Kendie! Those were my little oil paintings for my dogs


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Quick run out after work to take the kids to activities with trusty reissue 225 today
> View attachment 4085477



I absolutely adore this combo!! Esp love those sandals, where did you get them? [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Friday yay! 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW


----------



## foreverbagslove

Getting my morning joe... [emoji16]


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Too lazy to switch out bag so am still carrying the bright blue today
> 
> Excuse the messy crazy wind blown hair today
> 
> View attachment 4091131
> View attachment 4091132


But I love your messy crazy hair! Just like your coat and sandals.


Vanana said:


> I can no longer explain the weather situation here
> Reissue 225 again
> View attachment 4092183


Another casual chic outfit!


Vanana said:


> Friday yay! 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW
> 
> View attachment 4093190
> View attachment 4093191


Perfect pop of color with that lovely top!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


Don't you take this gorgeous bag out that much? You should. Lovely brooch and necklace both blend perfect with your lovely cardi.


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Seems I never know what to do with my legs?!?


Your legs are posing just fine but that dress is beautiful on you and perfect with your timeless bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Current situation:
> 17C Cactus Brooch on my ‘no neck’ state


Nice pairing!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4092755
> View attachment 4092756
> 
> My outfit of the day: Chanel scarf, Chanel Salzburg cardigan, reissue bag, Abercrombie & Fitch dress.


Gorgeous! Love everything!


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> Nice pairing!


Thanks @Bibi25260 

Are you plotting on anything from Hamburg Metiers?


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Thanks @Bibi25260
> 
> Are you plotting on anything from Hamburg Metiers?


  I just sent my 'wishlist' to my SA and have to wait if and when the items will arrive. The launch is next week here in Amsterdam.
And do you have anything on your radar? Maybe the all back coco handle?


----------



## Vanana

Wei Wei said:


> I absolutely adore this combo!! Esp love those sandals, where did you get them? [emoji7]


Zara’s


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> But I love your messy crazy hair! Just like your coat and sandals.
> 
> Another casual chic outfit!
> 
> Perfect pop of color with that lovely top!


Haha thank you!!


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> I just sent my 'wishlist' to my SA and have to wait if and when the items will arrive. The launch is next week here in Amsterdam.
> And do you have anything on your radar? Maybe the all back coco handle?


I can’t wait to see what you are getting @Bibi25260 
You and your mom goodies are so beautifully curated!

It’s only the brooches for me 

Whilst I love the So black - I’m not a fans of it on myself - only on others


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Friday yay! 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW
> 
> View attachment 4093190
> View attachment 4093191


Lovely color❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Your legs are posing just fine but that dress is beautiful on you and perfect with your timeless bag!


Thank you Bibi ❤️


----------



## Monique1004

Realized everything I was carrying was pink today.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Friday yay! 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW
> 
> View attachment 4093190
> View attachment 4093191


WHOA! @Vanana Pro at bathroom mods. Love the color coordination with your bag.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Sunny day = Chanel bag comes out to play, dark pink caviar mini    Yea that’s LV flagship, didn’t go in...


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Zara’s



Thank you! I love Zara=)


----------



## Vanana

Wei Wei said:


> Thank you! I love Zara=)


Not chanel for sure but they have some fun pieces to accessorize with and keeps me from getting bored


----------



## SDC2003

Milosmum0307 said:


> Decided to take this photo “for fun” this evening while I was in my closet planning my work outfits for the week.  My husband watched and just shook his head ...


love your collection but especially your chevron jumbo!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Sunny day = Chanel bag comes out to play, dark pink caviar mini    Yea that’s LV flagship, didn’t go in...
> View attachment 4093647


Pretty in pink.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> I just sent my 'wishlist' to my SA and have to wait if and when the items will arrive. The launch is next week here in Amsterdam.
> And do you have anything on your radar? Maybe the all back coco handle?


Oh I would have totally insist on meeting you if I knew you were in Amsterdam! Funny but I actually walked past chanel when there and with great restraint I chose to head toward the park near there for a walk instead of shopping (crazy I know)  
Seeing you and your moms amazing collection they must be well stocked there!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 17B red mini and new dark red spa slides.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


You brought my favorite out  You know how much I love this grey beauty.  Your brooch looks perfect on your cute light weight sweater  I'm going to be patient and hope one day they bring this shade of grey or very close back around one season.  Hope you've been doing well beautiful Kendie


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> I can no longer explain the weather situation here
> Reissue 225 again
> View attachment 4092183


Gorgeous as always!!  I always love your witty remarks!!  I don't know what your weather situation is there, but you made me smile with your remark


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red mini and new dark red spa slides.


Gorgeous!!!  You always make it all look effortless.  Love the reds and love how the white tank brings even more of the beautiful red out!!


----------



## love2learn

Monique1004 said:


> Realized everything I was carrying was pink today.
> View attachment 4093582


Love that beautiful pink mini!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Sunny day = Chanel bag comes out to play, dark pink caviar mini    Yea that’s LV flagship, didn’t go in...
> View attachment 4093647


Love seeing the pink mini out!!  Once again, you look nothing short of fabulous!!  You and Dextersmom have the cutest skirts and wear them so well!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Friday yay! 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW
> 
> View attachment 4093190
> View attachment 4093191


Love the contrast of your ever so cute blouse and that amazing raspberry red color.


----------



## love2learn

Chanelandco said:


> Seems I never know what to do with my legs?!?


Very cute picture!!  You have fabulous legs and love how you positioned it in the pose with your ever so cute dress and jumbo!!


----------



## love2learn

aki_sato said:


> Current situation:
> 17C Cactus Brooch on my ‘no neck’ state


Perfect situation of the brooch and the choosing of which beautiful brooch to wear!!  Love it on your eyelet blouse.  The little pearls on the cactus are soooooo cute!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty in pink.





love2learn said:


> Love seeing the pink mini out!!  Once again, you look nothing short of fabulous!!  You and Dextersmom have the cutest skirts and wear them so well!!



Thank you ladies, I missed seeing all of gals in actions with Chanel’s, been crazy hectic lately, good to be back


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red mini and new dark red spa slides.


Love the matching red bag and slides. Bag twins   Are the spa slides new? Comfy?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my grey ML CF....for the love of ____(fill in the blank) WHY will it not photograph GREY? Also my favorite (it was my first, maybe that’s why) cc brooch


Love the backdrop, certainly see grey in natural light esp with the greens backdrop.


----------



## fann2

Happy weekend folks!


----------



## Chanelandco

love2learn said:


> Very cute picture!!  You have fabulous legs and love how you positioned it in the pose with your ever so cute dress and jumbo!!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Law

Of out for some casual pre-birthday drinks yesterday [emoji483]


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous as always!!  I always love your witty remarks!!  I don't know what your weather situation is there, but you made me smile with your remark


Hi there my weather is definitely female and suffering from an identity crisis!!!!  

PSA: Please everyone take care of the earth, no littering and recycle so we (and our future) can enjoy and appreciate the beauty that we are privileged to.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Sunny day = Chanel bag comes out to play, dark pink caviar mini    Yea that’s LV flagship, didn’t go in...
> View attachment 4093647


Adorable pic...another thing i love about you Jkf is that your fun, sweet personality always comes out in your pics you’ve been missed lately


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Of out for some casual pre-birthday drinks yesterday [emoji483]


YOU, my pretty, are OH-SO-FINE & FAB!!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> You brought my favorite out  You know how much I love this grey beauty.  Your brooch looks perfect on your cute light weight sweater  I'm going to be patient and hope one day they bring this shade of grey or very close back around one season.  Hope you've been doing well beautiful Kendie


Kindest Thanks sweet friend....I’ll start doing the chanel grey dance for you in hopes they bring one out soon. If Karl would only give me his cell # I’d make the call for you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red mini and new dark red spa slides.





Vanana said:


> Friday yay! 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW
> 
> View attachment 4093190
> View attachment 4093191


Double WOW! I so adore both of you beauties in your reds....makes me think I might whip out 1 of mine today! I have to go to mall today for some clothing returns & there’s a chance I may drag dear Mr. Kendie with me so that I behave & do not wander into chanel!


----------



## Kendie26

So Black chevron WOC (yay for the turning lock closureon this one) last night for date night.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> YOU, my pretty, are OH-SO-FINE & FAB!!



Thank you gorgeous lady 

Loving your so black reissue WOC today! Looks pretty damn fine yourself miss!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Double WOW! I so adore both of you beauties in your reds....makes me think I might whip out 1 of mine today! I have to go to mall today for some clothing returns & there’s a chance I may drag dear Mr. Kendie with me so that I behave & do not wander into chanel!


Thank you, sweet Kendie.  Have fun shopping today. 


love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!!!  You always make it all look effortless.  Love the reds and love how the white tank brings even more of the beautiful red out!!


Thank you so much, love2learn. 



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love the matching red bag and slides. Bag twins   Are the spa slides new? Comfy?


Thanks, Jkfashionstyle. My spa slides are brand new and super cushiony/comfy (I had to fight strong temptation to not get them in black as well).


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So Black chevron WOC (yay for the turning lock closureon this one) last night for date night.


Lovely date night look.


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> Of out for some casual pre-birthday drinks yesterday [emoji483]


Happy Birthday and I love your eyelet top.


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Birthday and I love your eyelet top.



Thank you sweet DM! 

My birthday isn’t until tomorrow 19th but we were having joint celebrations for me and my dh whose bday it was yesterday :cheers:

Woke up with a bit of a headache this morning...oops!!


----------



## dotty8

Monique1004 said:


> Realized everything I was carrying was pink today.
> View attachment 4093582



Gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So Black chevron WOC (yay for the turning lock closureon this one) last night for date night.


Hope you had a great night!!! Turnlock woc is so much better than snap button but hard to come by.


----------



## jess38

chanel boy in old medium pink chevron lambskin accompanied me to house visiting


----------



## Dextersmom

I took this shot with my caviar square mini before heading out to celebrate my SIL's Birthday tonight.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I took this shot with my caviar square mini before heading out to celebrate my SIL's Birthday tonight.


The mini is perfect for parties hope you had a nice time


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red mini and new dark red spa slides.


Whoa I missed this photo earlier-you look phenomenal!!! The red goes so well with that green skirt which is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Sunny day = Chanel bag comes out to play, dark pink caviar mini    Yea that’s LV flagship, didn’t go in...
> View attachment 4093647


You look so pretty!  yeah you stay away from there


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Love the contrast of your ever so cute blouse and that amazing raspberry red color.


Thank you appreciate it


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Thank you gorgeous lady
> 
> Loving your so black reissue WOC today! Looks pretty damn fine yourself miss!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely date night look.





Vanana said:


> Hope you had a great night!!! Turnlock woc is so much better than snap button but hard to come by.


Happy Hello & kind thanks Chanel gal pals! Please pardon my missing that your birthday is near dear @Law ~many special wishes to you for your happiest year yet!


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Not chanel for sure but they have some fun pieces to accessorize with and keeps me from getting bored



It's a good distraction! I like they have so many new pieces each season haha


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Hi there my weather is definitely female and suffering from an identity crisis!!!!
> 
> PSA: Please everyone take care of the earth, no littering and recycle so we (and our future) can enjoy and appreciate the beauty that we are privileged to.



I second this! I recycle as much as I can as we only have one earth where we all live in, peace[emoji18][emoji111]️


----------



## Wei Wei

Dextersmom said:


> I took this shot with my caviar square mini before heading out to celebrate my SIL's Birthday tonight.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Wei Wei said:


> It's a good distraction! I like they have so many new pieces each season haha


In all honesty chanel provides the need for timeless classics hence its price tag but sometimes that limits how much fun they can have with their own designs at that price point. The Zara’s take advantage of that and can do some crazier interpretations of the chanels core design and can be brave. sometimes they hit the right mark and I love those.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Whoa I missed this photo earlier-you look phenomenal!!! The red goes so well with that green skirt which is absolutely beautiful


Thank you, Vanana.  I am currently bag content (famous last words) and am having fun focusing on adding some cute Chanel shoes to the mix. 


Vanana said:


> The mini is perfect for parties hope you had a nice time


Thank you, we had a bit too much fun.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Hello & kind thanks Chanel gal pals! Please pardon my missing that your birthday is near dear @Law ~many special wishes to you for your happiest year yet!



Thanks my lovely Chanel queen  

Having a birthday so close to Chanel sale season is always fun, hopefully there will be some reveals in the near future from me :cheers:


----------



## StefaniJoy

At the Chanel boutique with my CF! Just purchased the fragrance Venise from the newly released Les Eaux de Chanel collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy




----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> So Black chevron WOC (yay for the turning lock closureon this one) last night for date night.


You look so cute!  I'm with you on loving the turnlock on the Woc.  Hope your date night was fun


----------



## yinnie

With my 18c mini 

Haven’t posted here for a while... missed u all tpfers!


----------



## deb68nc

the business affinity in red


----------



## kriella

Me and my double flap at my aunts wedding ♥️ Love taking her out but I’m always too scared too!


----------



## Le Lion

Waiting at the doctor. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> In all honesty chanel provides the need for timeless classics hence its price tag but sometimes that limits how much fun they can have with their own designs at that price point. The Zara’s take advantage of that and can do some crazier interpretations of the chanels core design and can be brave. sometimes they hit the right mark and I love those.



Absolutely agree with that! They do some classic pieces really well IMO - updated classics; when I pair them with my Chanel classic bag, I always get compliments. Win-win situation.


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> You look so cute!  I'm with you on loving the turnlock on the Woc.  Hope your date night was fun


Kindest Thanks love2learn & it sure would be nice if all WOC’s had the working turnlock. Hope life is treating you super well!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 4095932
> 
> With my 18c mini
> 
> Haven’t posted here for a while... missed u all tpfers!


We’ve missed you too dear yinnie....your 18c mini is the bestest!! How are your other pair of “sweet feet” (not posted in this pic)


----------



## dotty8

yinnie said:


> View attachment 4095932
> 
> With my 18c mini
> 
> Haven’t posted here for a while... missed u all tpfers!



Cute  I also like the dress / skirt


----------



## karman

Finally switched out of my large filigree vanity case (gosh I love that bag!) and giving some of my older bags some love. 

This is an ivory caviar jumbo with SHW from ~2007-2008!


----------



## HKsai

Finally get to take this one out for the first time.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Adorable pic...another thing i love about you Jkf is that your fun, sweet personality always comes out in your pics you’ve been missed lately





Vanana said:


> You look so pretty!  yeah you stay away from there



Thank you thank you lovely ladies for the sweetest compliments.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> I took this shot with my caviar square mini before heading out to celebrate my SIL's Birthday tonight.


Pretty in red and of course the square mini babe goes perfectly @Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Pretty in red and of course the square mini babe goes perfectly @Dextersmom


Thank you so much.


----------



## elly_fong

Dressing my Ms C with a bag charm today. [emoji9]


----------



## tetsubean

Me and my new "baby"


----------



## Kendie26

tetsubean said:


> Me and my new "baby"
> View attachment 4097055


 wow that is 1 sexy sleek BoyHuge Congrats & I love your hair too


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> I can’t wait to see what you are getting @Bibi25260
> You and your mom goodies are so beautifully curated!
> 
> It’s only the brooches for me
> 
> Whilst I love the So black - I’m not a fans of it on myself - only on others


Thank you for your compliment!
I also have some brooches on my wishlist....


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Sunny day = Chanel bag comes out to play, dark pink caviar mini    Yea that’s LV flagship, didn’t go in...
> View attachment 4093647


Looking very cute and perfect for summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Oh I would have totally insist on meeting you if I knew you were in Amsterdam! Funny but I actually walked past chanel when there and with great restraint I chose to head toward the park near there for a walk instead of shopping (crazy I know)
> Seeing you and your moms amazing collection they must be well stocked there!


Ooh nooo we had a chance to meet up?! I don't live in Amsterdam better for my wallet but I've would come there to meet you!!
Actually most of the times the boutique 'have' to request transfers from other boutiques for items we want....
How is that possible you walked by Chanel boutique?!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red mini and new dark red spa slides.


Love this look on you!! All are beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Of out for some casual pre-birthday drinks yesterday [emoji483]


What a gorgeous pre-birthday drink outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> So Black chevron WOC (yay for the turning lock closureon this one) last night for date night.


Love your WOC  perfect with your lovely outfit and sexy sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I took this shot with my caviar square mini before heading out to celebrate my SIL's Birthday tonight.


Fabulous as always!


----------



## Bibi25260

StefaniJoy said:


> View attachment 4095799


Nice shot, timeless beauty!
Venise is my favourite.


----------



## Bibi25260

karman said:


> Finally switched out of my large filigree vanity case (gosh I love that bag!) and giving some of my older bags some love.
> 
> This is an ivory caviar jumbo with SHW from ~2007-2008!
> 
> View attachment 4096382


Stunning bag and looking just like new!


----------



## Bibi25260

tetsubean said:


> Me and my new "baby"
> View attachment 4097055


Cute and love the unique design!


----------



## Bibi25260

elly_fong said:


> Dressing my Ms C with a bag charm today. [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096998


Stunning bag! I always forget the name of this one....


----------



## Bibi25260

Today so black with brooch, slings and bracelet.


----------



## Bibi25260

Close up from bracelet and brooch.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx


----------



## ashin121

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Happy birthday!!!!!! Gorgeous birthday cake!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous as always!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love this look on you!! All are beautiful!!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Close up from bracelet and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4097435
> View attachment 4097436


Gorgeous look, Bibi.


----------



## karman

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


This is awesome, happy belated birthday!


----------



## karman

Bibi25260 said:


> Close up from bracelet and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4097435
> View attachment 4097436


This is such a beautiful cardigan, where did you get it?!


----------



## Tuned83

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Happy birthday for earlier in the month. Looks like it was a fun day, glad you enjoyed Xx


----------



## Tuned83

Bibi25260 said:


> Today so black with brooch, slings and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4097432


Amazing outfit. You wear everything so
well! Xx


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> What a gorgeous pre-birthday drink outfit!



Thank you lovely Bibi! That’s a big compliment coming from such a stylish lady like you :cheers:


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Today so black with brooch, slings and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4097432



What a gorgeous outfit! Love all the little details and of course your dreamy reissue


----------



## Tuned83

Kendie26 said:


> We took mom out for dinner so felt like dragging ms lambskin chevron along....sadly this one rarely gets out.


So pretty! Need to get her out more...Xx


----------



## StefaniJoy

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441



omg is that a cake on the right?! Beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## luvlux64

Visiting the 8th Wonder of the World: Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today so black with brooch, slings and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4097432


----------



## Vanana

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Wow oh wow that’s impressive! Can’t tell between them  happy birthday!!


----------



## elly_fong

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning bag! I always forget the name of this one....


This is Urban Companion dear  Not a very popular model though


----------



## Vanana

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Oh yeah... want to let you know that I checked your cake for you and there were no popped stitches to be seen. High quality work


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today so black with brooch, slings and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4097432





Bibi25260 said:


> Close up from bracelet and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4097435
> View attachment 4097436



You look so hip and chic yet once again!!  Love everything!!


----------



## love2learn

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Happy belated birthday!!  I just can't get over the cake!!  What a great day you must of had.


----------



## tolliv

Out and about on beautiful day in LA [emoji18]


----------



## Bags_4_life

ashin121 said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!! Gorgeous birthday cake!





karman said:


> This is awesome, happy belated birthday!





Tuned83 said:


> Happy birthday for earlier in the month. Looks like it was a fun day, glad you enjoyed Xx





StefaniJoy said:


> omg is that a cake on the right?! Beautiful! Happy Birthday!





Vanana said:


> Wow oh wow that’s impressive! Can’t tell between them  happy birthday!!





love2learn said:


> Happy belated birthday!!  I just can't get over the cake!!  What a great day you must of had.





Vanana said:


> Oh yeah... want to let you know that I checked your cake for you and there were no popped stitches to be seen. High quality work



Thank you all so much!  The bakers did a great job, my kids Couldnt tell the difference and thought I got a new bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Cool pic but that cake looks so real!!
Happy belated birhday!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, Bibi.


Thank you! 


karman said:


> This is such a beautiful cardigan, where did you get it?!


Thank you but the cardi is old, it's from Mango but don't wear it often. Zara had a similar cardi two years ago.


Law said:


> Thank you lovely Bibi! That’s a big compliment coming from such a stylish lady like you :cheers:


Aww you're making me blush, I really appriciate it, thank you so much!! 


Law said:


> What a gorgeous outfit! Love all the little details and of course your dreamy reissue


Thank you again for your sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

elly_fong said:


> This is Urban Companion dear  Not a very popular model though


Thanks for the reminder  but I've seen some passing by on this forum. I like it a lot.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.


Love love the charcoal mini! And yet again your pasta looks so yummy!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You look so hip and chic yet once again!!  Love everything!!


Aww thank you so much for the sweet words, I really appriciate it!


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> So pretty! Need to get her out more...Xx





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your WOC  perfect with your lovely outfit and sexy sandals!


Kindest thanks to both of you sweeties...you are right Tuned! I’m trying (just so much rain here lately, it’s put a big damper in all chanel usage for me)


----------



## Kendie26

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


How COOL is this!!!Happiest, most special belated Birthday to you...bet you had a blast


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today so black with brooch, slings and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4097432





Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.





tolliv said:


> Out and about on beautiful day in LA [emoji18]


Triple WOW &  The 3 of you chanel beauties all look INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Triple WOW &  The 3 of you chanel beauties all look INCREDIBLE!!


Thank you so much for your sweet words! 
That's the brooch you have in white


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Triple WOW &  The 3 of you chanel beauties all look INCREDIBLE!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Love love the charcoal mini! And yet again your pasta looks so yummy!


Thank you, friends.


----------



## Kendie26

So i know this isn’t technically chanel, BUT....another rainy day means I’m not taking out a beloved bag but Karl is still with me on my 5 miles (ugh pardon the wrinkles though) Happy Hump day everyone!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.



Beautiful mini! Also, love the color of your tank top [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> Beautiful mini! Also, love the color of your tank top [emoji175][emoji175]


Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So i know this isn’t technically chanel, BUT....another rainy day means I’m not taking out a beloved bag but Karl is still with me on my 5 miles (ugh pardon the wrinkles though) Happy Hump day everyone!


Counts! I love this t shirt and I was too late so can’t find it!


----------



## Law

Another evening out with coco loop, my trusty friend!  

Had a fabulous evening at Haymarket Hotel for a celebration dinner, big recommends to any London Chanel friends! :cheers:


----------



## Serva1

I’m usually on the orange side but carried this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## katetea

Wearing my new to me filigree WOC out for lunch today  Ignore the white string -- I was sorting out a way to shorten the strap.


----------



## OsloChic

Rainy day today so taking out this fabulous (and weather resistant) thing!


----------



## OsloChic

katetea said:


> Wearing my new to me filigree WOC out for lunch today  Ignore the white string -- I was sorting out a way to shorten the strap.
> 
> View attachment 4099245



This is actually the first Chanel WOC I instantly like!!! Haven’t seen this before[emoji2] I think the other WOCs look like lesser versions of the regular bags(I know that’s like swearing in church here but oh well). 

I’m going to check this out next time I pass Chanel[emoji108] Do you know if it’s a seasonal bag or something they have in every collection now?


----------



## katetea

OsloChic said:


> This is actually the first Chanel WOC I instantly like!!! Haven’t seen this before[emoji2] I think the other WOCs look like lesser versions of the regular bags(I know that’s like swearing in church here but oh well).
> 
> I’m going to check this out next time I pass Chanel[emoji108] Do you know if it’s a seasonal bag or something they have in every collection now?



I actually saw it for the first time on someone else at the airport baggage claim of all places and instantly fell in love with it too, so I understand your feeling!

I believe it is seasonal but that Chanel brings it back around spring/summer like the filigree vanity case. The filigree line is really popular here in Japan at the moment and so I haven't been able to find any pieces in any of the boutiques here, but it could still be in stock in other countries! Also, if it helps, I found an online listing for this exact bag that shows some photos of the tag, so you could try tracking it down with the item number  I'll add the URL here: https://boutiquepatina.com/pages/62647


----------



## luvlux64

Bags_4_life said:


> Belatedly posting this from my Big Girl Birthday earlier this month. The cake tasted just as good as it looks! xxx
> 
> View attachment 4097441


Happy Birthday!  .. it’s the best decade  ... believe me   ... beautiful photo


----------



## luvlux64

Ms Coco came out for a splash  ... just showing off my tiny backyard oasis, tpf friends   


Also, for Father’s Day recognition, I’m very proud to say that Mr Luvlux did our entire backyard  (in stages in the last 13 years )


Summer doesn’t start until my porch says so  


Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful summer weather!


----------



## OsloChic

Wow thank you so much @katetea [emoji2] If it’s big in Japan it’s going to be a hit in Europe pretty soon I bet, maybe I can be ahead of the curve here. I will definitely check it out, I love the red caviar look, super casual and so pretty[emoji7]


----------



## tetsubean

Kendie26 said:


> wow that is 1 sexy sleek BoyHuge Congrats & I love your hair too


Thank you for the compliments on both


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> So i know this isn’t technically chanel, BUT....another rainy day means I’m not taking out a beloved bag but Karl is still with me on my 5 miles (ugh pardon the wrinkles though) Happy Hump day everyone!


Cute t-short @Kendie26


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

luvlux64 said:


> Ms Coco came out for a splash  ... just showing off my tiny backyard oasis, tpf friends
> View attachment 4099640
> 
> Also, for Father’s Day recognition, I’m very proud to say that Mr Luvlux did our entire backyard  (in stages in the last 13 years )
> View attachment 4099639
> 
> Summer doesn’t start until my porch says so
> View attachment 4099641
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful summer weather!


Nice decoration, very summery and look so relaxing esp under the sun.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Another gorgeous sunny day in June, dark pink caviar mini and floral maxi dress. Forgot to take a photo with bag and frozen yogurt, too busy eating and people watching while sitting outside.


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Ms Coco came out for a splash  ... just showing off my tiny backyard oasis, tpf friends
> View attachment 4099640
> 
> Also, for Father’s Day recognition, I’m very proud to say that Mr Luvlux did our entire backyard  (in stages in the last 13 years )
> View attachment 4099639
> 
> Summer doesn’t start until my porch says so
> View attachment 4099641
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful summer weather!


Gorgeous everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Another gorgeous sunny day in June, dark pink caviar mini and floral maxi dress. Forgot to take a photo with bag and frozen yogurt, too busy eating and people watching while sitting outside.
> View attachment 4099912


Beautiful dress and mini and you look lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze mini today (with new super comfy Kork-Ease Yucca sandals from Nordstrom).


----------



## Dancehall Queen




----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today (with new super comfy Kork-Ease Yucca sandals from Nordstrom).



So pretty in yellow today, dear DM.  Cute sandals (even better that they are super comfy).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So pretty in yellow today, dear DM.  Cute sandals (even better that they are super comfy).


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## aki_sato

Dancehall Queen said:


> View attachment 4099952
> View attachment 4099955


Sigh...this coco is so pretty


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today (with new super comfy Kork-Ease Yucca sandals from Nordstrom).


Beautiful styling @Dextersmom 
You have many TDF pieces but this one and your 16A chevron 225 always flutters my heart!


----------



## aki_sato

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Another gorgeous sunny day in June, dark pink caviar mini and floral maxi dress. Forgot to take a photo with bag and frozen yogurt, too busy eating and people watching while sitting outside.
> View attachment 4099912


So pretty @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> So i know this isn’t technically chanel, BUT....another rainy day means I’m not taking out a beloved bag but Karl is still with me on my 5 miles (ugh pardon the wrinkles though) Happy Hump day everyone!


Love this my friend!!!! 
The little flowers are so sweet!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> So i know this isn’t technically chanel, BUT....another rainy day means I’m not taking out a beloved bag but Karl is still with me on my 5 miles (ugh pardon the wrinkles though) Happy Hump day everyone!


BUT is IS!! LOVE this shirt!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Another evening out with coco loop, my trusty friend!
> 
> Had a fabulous evening at Haymarket Hotel for a celebration dinner, big recommends to any London Chanel friends! :cheers:


You look gorgeous, love the bag and top!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Ms Coco came out for a splash  ... just showing off my tiny backyard oasis, tpf friends
> View attachment 4099640
> 
> Also, for Father’s Day recognition, I’m very proud to say that Mr Luvlux did our entire backyard  (in stages in the last 13 years )
> View attachment 4099639
> 
> Summer doesn’t start until my porch says so
> View attachment 4099641
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful summer weather!


Oh wow I love your backyard! Well done Mr Luvlux! Just perfect for enjoying Summer with your Ms Coco. Saw one Ms Coco last night at a Chanel cocktail party.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Another gorgeous sunny day in June, dark pink caviar mini and floral maxi dress. Forgot to take a photo with bag and frozen yogurt, too busy eating and people watching while sitting outside.
> View attachment 4099912


Just perfect Summer outfit and bag! You look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today (with new super comfy Kork-Ease Yucca sandals from Nordstrom).


Oh that beautiful mini of yours goes so well with your lovely summer outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel cocktail party yesterday, it was a great party.


----------



## luvlux64

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Nice decoration, very summery and look so relaxing esp under the sun.


Thank you  ... yes, sometimes we take a nap here on weekend afternoons  ... lemonade during the day, cocktails at night  ...


Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything!!!


Thank you Ms DM 


Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow I love your backyard! Well done Mr Luvlux! Just perfect for enjoying Summer with your Ms Coco. Saw one Ms Coco last night at a Chanel cocktail party.


Thanks Bibi  ... hubby is such a handyman, I’m blessed  ... and yes, this Chanel PVC is such a perfect summer bag  .  It


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh that beautiful mini of yours goes so well with your lovely summer outfit!


Thank you so much Bibi. 


aki_sato said:


> Beautiful styling @Dextersmom
> You have many TDF pieces but this one and your 16A chevron 225 always flutters my heart!


Thank you, sweet aki_sato.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Chanel cocktail party yesterday, it was a great party.
> 
> View attachment 4100310
> View attachment 4100311


Normal Bibi fabulousness, I see.


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday vibes.


----------



## Luxlynx

Bibi25260 said:


> Chanel cocktail party yesterday, it was a great party.
> 
> View attachment 4100310
> View attachment 4100311


I lvoe the shoes. Are they comfy? I am looking for a middel heel like the Chloe Lauren block heel (they are so comfy) but i want a black front on a beige shoe like the Chanel.


----------



## arliegirl

Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes.


Love the gucci slides. I tried them on and needed a half size which they don't come in. how do yours fit?


----------



## merekat703

My first!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes.


So Friday!!!  bravo!!!


----------



## Vanana

Spring 17 runway cable boy with my brand new Dior bar jacket 

Close up photo to show the denim jacket and chanel Cuba brooches I was wearing to pick up/before the Dior jacket...

And...! Close up photo of the boy bag with the Cuba cc heart turquoise crystal ring with my new IRIDESCENT stones nails that I did to match the rainbow hardware 

And...photo of my new red tweed lambskin camellias petals flap taken a little while back - just posted reveal of various items (phew it’s been so long and I am glad to get it done )

And... there’s more! (Info-mercial?) a photo of a $2700 brooch that I ran into and really really want... I should start a go fund me page... 

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> So Friday!!!  bravo!!!


Thank you, Vanana. 


arliegirl said:


> Love the gucci slides. I tried them on and needed a half size which they don't come in. how do yours fit?


I wear size 8 in shoes, so the 38's were perfect for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Fabulous, my friend.  Everything is beautiful.  I particularly love your brooches on your denim jacket.


Vanana said:


> Spring 17 runway cable boy with my brand new Dior bar jacket
> 
> Close up photo to show the denim jacket and chanel Cuba brooches I was wearing to pick up/before the Dior jacket...
> 
> And...! Close up photo of the boy bag with the Cuba cc heart turquoise crystal ring with my new IRIDESCENT stones nails that I did to match the rainbow hardware
> 
> And...photo of my new red tweed lambskin camellias petals flap taken a little while back - just posted reveal of various items (phew it’s been so long and I am glad to get it done )
> 
> And... there’s more! (Info-mercial?) a photo of a $2700 brooch that I ran into and really really want... I should start a go fund me page...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 4101093
> View attachment 4101087
> View attachment 4101086
> View attachment 4101088
> View attachment 4101089
> View attachment 4101090
> View attachment 4101091


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini today (with new super comfy Kork-Ease Yucca sandals from Nordstrom).


Yellow is the new black esp in summer seasons. Love yellow!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful dress and mini and you look lovely.





aki_sato said:


> So pretty @Jkfashionstyle





Bibi25260 said:


> Just perfect Summer outfit and bag! You look fabulous!



Thank you ladies for the lovely  compliments  Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Chanel cocktail party yesterday, it was a great party.
> 
> View attachment 4100310
> View attachment 4100311


Oooh..lovely couple  Was it a new collection launching party?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes.


I see you love GG shoes paring with Chanels, me too! Comfy shoes?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Spring 17 runway cable boy with my brand new Dior bar jacket
> 
> Close up photo to show the denim jacket and chanel Cuba brooches I was wearing to pick up/before the Dior jacket...
> 
> And...! Close up photo of the boy bag with the Cuba cc heart turquoise crystal ring with my new IRIDESCENT stones nails that I did to match the rainbow hardware
> 
> And...photo of my new red tweed lambskin camellias petals flap taken a little while back - just posted reveal of various items (phew it’s been so long and I am glad to get it done )
> 
> And... there’s more! (Info-mercial?) a photo of a $2700 brooch that I ran into and really really want... I should start a go fund me page...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 4101093
> View attachment 4101087
> View attachment 4101086
> View attachment 4101088
> View attachment 4101089
> View attachment 4101090
> View attachment 4101091


WHOA!! What not to like here @Vanana?  Love the jacket, perfect for the office or pair with jeans (on your pic) and of course the brooches too. “Keeping Up with Vanana at Chanelicious”. Look forward to seeing more....


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Perfect weather for some vino sitting outdoor and people watching.....



Bathroom hallway....is that considered bathroom mod?  Blurry pic


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect weather for some vino sitting outdoor and people watching.....
> 
> View attachment 4101273
> 
> Bathroom hallway....is that considered bathroom mod?  Blurry pic
> View attachment 4101274


People watching??? I’m sure they were watching you instead  You wear shoulder/one shoulder tops really well


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Spring 17 runway cable boy with my brand new Dior bar jacket
> 
> Close up photo to show the denim jacket and chanel Cuba brooches I was wearing to pick up/before the Dior jacket...
> 
> And...! Close up photo of the boy bag with the Cuba cc heart turquoise crystal ring with my new IRIDESCENT stones nails that I did to match the rainbow hardware
> 
> And...photo of my new red tweed lambskin camellias petals flap taken a little while back - just posted reveal of various items (phew it’s been so long and I am glad to get it done )
> 
> And... there’s more! (Info-mercial?) a photo of a $2700 brooch that I ran into and really really want... I should start a go fund me page...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 4101093
> View attachment 4101087
> View attachment 4101086
> View attachment 4101088
> View attachment 4101089
> View attachment 4101090
> View attachment 4101091


You ´re killing it VAnana! Every piece is gorgeous❤️


----------



## rx4dsoul

Vanana said:


> Spring 17 runway cable boy with my brand new Dior bar jacket [emoji813]
> 
> Close up photo to show the denim jacket and chanel Cuba brooches I was wearing to pick up/before the Dior jacket...
> 
> And...! Close up photo of the boy bag with the Cuba cc heart turquoise crystal ring with my new IRIDESCENT stones nails that I did to match the rainbow hardware
> 
> And...photo of my new red tweed lambskin camellias petals flap taken a little while back - just posted reveal of various items (phew it’s been so long and I am glad to get it done )
> 
> And... there’s more! (Info-mercial?) a photo of a $2700 brooch that I ran into and really really want... I should start a go fund me page...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 4101093
> View attachment 4101087
> View attachment 4101086
> View attachment 4101088
> View attachment 4101089
> View attachment 4101090
> View attachment 4101091


Such fabulous style!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Heading out for a casual father’s day dinner! (More excited about mother’s day tho )


----------



## Sandra.AT

One of my husbands bday presents..one day with a porsche 911 and a LV suprise[emoji1] I suprised him also with LV sneakers, wallet and a belt and the LV SA suprised him with a cake and some snacks...what a wonderful day


----------



## Wei Wei

Vanana said:


> Spring 17 runway cable boy with my brand new Dior bar jacket
> 
> Close up photo to show the denim jacket and chanel Cuba brooches I was wearing to pick up/before the Dior jacket...
> 
> And...! Close up photo of the boy bag with the Cuba cc heart turquoise crystal ring with my new IRIDESCENT stones nails that I did to match the rainbow hardware
> 
> And...photo of my new red tweed lambskin camellias petals flap taken a little while back - just posted reveal of various items (phew it’s been so long and I am glad to get it done )
> 
> And... there’s more! (Info-mercial?) a photo of a $2700 brooch that I ran into and really really want... I should start a go fund me page...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 4101093
> View attachment 4101087
> View attachment 4101086
> View attachment 4101088
> View attachment 4101089
> View attachment 4101090
> View attachment 4101091



Beautiful coordinating[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I see you love GG shoes paring with Chanels, me too! Comfy shoes?


They are super comfy and I can feel the more that I wear them that they are molding to my feet. 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Yellow is the new black esp in summer seasons. Love yellow!


Thank you.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect weather for some vino sitting outdoor and people watching.....
> 
> View attachment 4101273
> 
> Bathroom hallway....is that considered bathroom mod?  Blurry pic
> View attachment 4101274



Everything looks DIVINE! [emoji485][emoji485][emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## karman

I wore my gold Rita from 13C yesterday...


----------



## StefaniJoy

karman said:


> I wore my gold Rita from 13C yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101941



That is STUNNING! Gold perfection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

karman said:


> I wore my gold Rita from 13C yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101941


What a gorgeous beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> BUT is IS!! LOVE this shirt!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Cute t-short @Kendie26





aki_sato said:


> Love this my friend!!!!
> The little flowers are so sweet!!!!


Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you. 
Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you.
> Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Wow!!!! Why?!! I love seeing and reading your comments and pictures . I feel like you express everything I feel so I haven't commented too much. You will be missed. I took a 3 year break as well to focus on family , career and just life. It was surprisingly helpful .  Hope you get everything out of it!


----------



## luvlux64

Out all day with this beauty


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night with my 225.


----------



## mssmelanie

Lunch today with my Peace sign, Victory Extra Mini.


----------



## cherryplum

Going out to dinner my with my Boy


----------



## EmilyM111

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 225.


Incredibly beautiful bag


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sandra.AT said:


> One of my husbands bday presents..one day with a porsche 911 and a LV suprise[emoji1] I suprised him also with LV sneakers, wallet and a belt and the LV SA suprised him with a cake and some snacks...what a wonderful day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101778
> View attachment 4101779
> View attachment 4101780
> View attachment 4101781
> View attachment 4101791


Whoa! Nice ride and of course fabulous bag!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 225.


Looked so yummy both food and bag, excellent cab vino


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> People watching??? I’m sure they were watching you instead  You wear shoulder/one shoulder tops really well





StefaniJoy said:


> Everything looks DIVINE! [emoji485][emoji485][emoji164][emoji164]



Very sweet compliments, thank you @Vanana and @StefaniJoy , I love wearing one shoulder outfits esp with kiddo nowadays, dress up/down, not showing too much skin and most importantly not showing my boobies when bending over to pick up LO.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you.
> Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


You will be missed @Kendie26. Hopefully see you around one day.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Early celebration for Father’s Day yesterday, CC brooch, dark red caviar mini paired with Gucci heels.


----------



## Winiebean

Chanel and I in Santorini last week [emoji170][emoji5]


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you.
> Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


I will miss you and your sweet comments Kendie! All the best ❤️


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you.
> Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


Was just reading through the comments and noticed this.  Hope all is well and you'll be back soon.  I may not contribute everyday anymore, but I always love to peek in and see yours and others beautiful Chanels and all the wonderful compliments and comments.  Breaks are good though, especially if you have to focus on other things for awhile  I'll miss seeing all of your beauties and reading all of your uplifting compliments.  This forum is very special in so many ways because of you and others who are always giving the most positive and happy compliments and wonderful advice  .  I'll miss you and can't wait for your big "I'M BACK" picture in action with one your gorgeous Chanels


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looked so yummy both food and bag, excellent cab vino





nikka007 said:


> Incredibly beautiful bag


Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early celebration for Father’s Day yesterday, CC brooch, dark red caviar mini paired with Gucci heels.
> View attachment 4102672


Lovely look.


----------



## mstran87

hanging out with my old medium so black boy today 

^_^


----------



## reeseymomma

Off to Father’s Day festivities with my Navy Mini in Caviar with GHW!


----------



## luvlux64

Off to... 


First stop: the 7th Natural Wonder of the World 
The Grand Canyon


----------



## anitsirk

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4102718
> 
> 
> Chanel and I in Santorini last week [emoji170][emoji5]



I love your dress!


----------



## arliegirl

Took my Chanel lambskin mini out for Father's Day dinner and ice cream. Funny thing is I thought my dress was black but my children pointed out it's blue! I can't tell you how much I love this bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Normal Bibi fabulousness, I see.


Thank you so much!


Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes.


To quote your little box: classy as always! That mini goes perfect with your lovely slides.


----------



## Bibi25260

Luxlynx said:


> I lvoe the shoes. Are they comfy? I am looking for a middel heel like the Chloe Lauren block heel (they are so comfy) but i want a black front on a beige shoe like the Chanel.


I don't consider 8,5 cm as middle high heel, they're a bit too high for me and therefor not comfy for more than few hours.
What you're looking does come back in different variations.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you.
> Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


@Kendie26 Oh noo this forum won't be the same without you and I'll miss you! I hope your break will be short and we will see you soon as possible.
Best wishes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Oooh..lovely couple  Was it a new collection launching party?


Although the launch for the new collection was the day before this party was for the opening new boutique (end of March).
Thank you very much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect weather for some vino sitting outdoor and people watching.....
> 
> View attachment 4101273
> 
> Perfect setting for people watching but I agree with Vanana people must have been admiring your beautiful bag!
> Bathroom hallway....is that considered bathroom mod?  Blurry pic
> View attachment 4101274


Very chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

karman said:


> I wore my gold Rita from 13C yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101941


Your Rita is so amazing, love her!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 225.


Everything looks again soo yummy including the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early celebration for Father’s Day yesterday, CC brooch, dark red caviar mini paired with Gucci heels.
> View attachment 4102672


LOVE your style and that little mini!!


----------



## Bibi25260

arliegirl said:


> Took my Chanel lambskin mini out for Father's Day dinner and ice cream. Funny thing is I thought my dress was black but my children pointed out it's blue! I can't tell you how much I love this bag.


I thought it was black also, anyway perfect with your beautiful bag and lovely outfit!


----------



## arliegirl

Bibi25260 said:


> I thought it was black also, anyway perfect with your beautiful bag and lovely outfit!


Thank you !!!! I bought this bag pre loved and it's in mint condition. Was so happy with that find.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Everything looks again soo yummy including the bag!





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> To quote your little box: classy as always! That mini goes perfect with your lovely slides.


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## luvlux64

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Early celebration for Father’s Day yesterday, CC brooch, dark red caviar mini paired with Gucci heels.
> View attachment 4102672


You’re always so pretty! Love your ootd & your sense of style


----------



## GeorginaLavender

luvlux64 said:


> Off to...
> View attachment 4103439
> 
> First stop: the 7th Natural Wonder of the World
> The Grand Canyon
> View attachment 4103441



Win BIG!!!!  And then go shopping [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Irene7899

Chanel necklace and tweed bag to work today


----------



## Dextersmom

Out and about today with my 225 reissue and camellia slides; first stop Chanel, then later while waiting for DH during his PT.


----------



## Vanana

Ok sort of cheating but at Madrid during my travels and I ran into this t shirt. Of course I had to buy it! Well my camellia woc is here on the background so it sort of qualifies


----------



## batbeauty15

Vintage bag and comic


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my red ballerinas and I pinned a crystal brooch on my hat.


----------



## OsloChic

Taking my jumbo to work today[emoji108]


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet trio of friends....adore all of you.
> Bibi-your chanel party pic is AMAZING ! Gorgeous dress & bag in your last mod Jkfashionstyle
> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


We miss you already! Hope everything is ok.


----------



## luvlux64

Dinner & a show at Wynn last night 
Happy Hump Day


----------



## foreverbagslove

Waiting for my hash brown ...again..: [emoji23]


----------



## karman

I’m wearing my tweed camellia pumps today!


----------



## Orchidlady

Take me back to Paris


----------



## Law

Casual Friday with my fave


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## sophiebed

Forever in Topshop


----------



## tv_vt1809

Been wearing my white Gabby a lot this summer


----------



## karman

Took my bronze caviar half moon WOC on an extended weekend vacay with my hubs!


----------



## Dextersmom

karman said:


> Took my bronze caviar half moon WOC on an extended weekend vacay with my hubs!
> View attachment 4109293


What a stunning little beauty you have here.


----------



## Panzanella

Off-to-Chanel-to-see-new-arrivals outfit  (Metier d’art just arrived in this country...)

Have been sooooo busy that I haven’t been on here or to Chanel for a while! Miss seeing all your ladies’ beauties.


----------



## Chanelandco

Yesterday with my emerald green mini


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanelandco said:


> Yesterday with my emerald green mini



What a gorgeous pop of color! [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Livia1

Weekend cappuccino with my Reissue.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red ballerinas and I pinned a crystal brooch on my hat.


Your cat looks like he’s upskirting!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bags_4_life said:


> Your cat looks like he’s upskirting!


Funny.  He was actually grooming my leg.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dextersmom said:


> Funny.  He was actually grooming my leg.


Sorry if that was crude, here in the UK there was a vote about it in parliament recently so it’s been a major news story and I think all the discussion about it has desensitised me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bags_4_life said:


> Sorry if that was crude, here in the UK there was a vote about it in parliament recently so it’s been a major news story and I think all the discussion about it has desensitised me!


Not at all!  I found your comment funny.


----------



## mssmelanie

Panzanella said:


> View attachment 4109552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-to-Chanel-to-see-new-arrivals outfit  (Metier d’art just arrived in this country...)
> 
> Have been sooooo busy that I haven’t been on here or to Chanel for a while! Miss seeing all your ladies’ beauties.



So elegant!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

karman said:


> Took my bronze caviar half moon WOC on an extended weekend vacay with my hubs!
> View attachment 4109293


still one of my all-time favorite Chanel bags!! love this color!


----------



## merekat703

Riding in the car
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> We’ve missed you too dear yinnie....your 18c mini is the bestest!! How are your other pair of “sweet feet” (not posted in this pic)



Hello dear friend!!! I’ve been staying away to resist temptation but popping in everyone once in a while! Hope you have been well!!! 

And sadly those baby feet now just run away from me so no more baby feet with chanel pics [emoji30] 




dotty8 said:


> Cute  I also like the dress / skirt



Thank you! The dress is by Gorman, an Aussie brand famous for its prints and collabs with artists!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Bringing the almighty reissue out for a spin. She’s truly beautiful


----------



## Law

Double the reissue fun yesterday at a friends wedding with my pre wedding and wedding look. 

Saw lots of Chanel eye candies yesterday!


----------



## Panzanella

mssmelanie said:


> So elegant!!!


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Letting a few people know that I’m now taking a little break from tPF for a bit. Wishing you all & the entire Chanel forum all the best, always. Much Love


Haven’t been here a for while so just realised you’re taking a break, Kendie. Hope all is well. I always looked forward to reading your sweet happy posts, so wish you the very best and hope you will be back here soon!


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s details


----------



## lifeactually

The red 226 reissue...oh pardon that strap


----------



## lifeactually

My most used Chanel bag these days, the black caviar mini.


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new friend


----------



## eckw

Law said:


> Double the reissue fun yesterday at a friends wedding with my pre wedding and wedding look.
> 
> Saw lots of Chanel eye candies yesterday!



WOW you are gorgeous! Love how you paired your beautiful navy gown with the reissue! So elegant!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eckw

oops double post [emoji87]


----------



## Law

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new friend
> View attachment 4111477



I love it panzanella, It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Law

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new friend
> View attachment 4111477



I love it panzanella, It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Law

eckw said:


> WOW you are gorgeous! Love how you paired your beautiful navy gown with the reissue! So elegant!! [emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you @ecke that is so kind of you to say [emoji5] 

I am now looking for more excuses to wear this dress as i am in love with it.


----------



## Law

lifeactually said:


> My most used Chanel bag these days, the black caviar mini.
> 
> View attachment 4111470



Adore your mini and beautiful cdc


----------



## lifeactually

Law said:


> Adore your mini and beautiful cdc


Thank you


----------



## BagLady14

In Boston across from Ladder 15 fire station, my ML cf
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Out and about today with my 225 reissue and camellia slides; first stop Chanel, then later while waiting for DH during his PT.


You look always fabulous even with this casual outfit!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red ballerinas and I pinned a crystal brooch on my hat.


Of course loving your outfit again! LOVE the flats and hat with brooch! I would wear it like that also.
Your cat is adorable.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Ok sort of cheating but at Madrid during my travels and I ran into this t shirt. Of course I had to buy it! Well my camellia woc is here on the background so it sort of qualifies
> View attachment 4105127


Funny!


----------



## Bibi25260

karman said:


> I’m wearing my tweed camellia pumps today!
> 
> View attachment 4107279


Loving the tweed!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Casual Friday with my fave


Just perfect casual outfit!


Law said:


> Double the reissue fun yesterday at a friends wedding with my pre wedding and wedding look.
> 
> Saw lots of Chanel eye candies yesterday!


Oh wow you look stunning in those dresses!


----------



## Bibi25260

karman said:


> Took my bronze caviar half moon WOC on an extended weekend vacay with my hubs!
> View attachment 4109293


Wow beautiful half moon WOC and color! They should bring this WOC back.


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> View attachment 4109552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-to-Chanel-to-see-new-arrivals outfit  (Metier d’art just arrived in this country...)
> 
> Have been sooooo busy that I haven’t been on here or to Chanel for a while! Miss seeing all your ladies’ beauties.


So elegant!


Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new friend
> View attachment 4111477


Congrats on this stunning bag! Perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Yesterday with my emerald green mini


Perfect pop of color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Elegantlytwist said:


> Bringing the almighty reissue out for a spin. She’s truly beautiful


Oh yes she is! Timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

lifeactually said:


> The red 226 reissue...oh pardon that strap
> 
> View attachment 4111469


In LOVE with your beautiful reissue!! From which season is this one?


----------



## Bibi25260

lifeactually said:


> My most used Chanel bag these days, the black caviar mini.
> 
> View attachment 4111470


A little beauty!! And perfect with your arm candy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Last saturday with dark red camera case, brooches and flats. The day started a little chilly...


----------



## stinemcqueen

Going out with my camellia chocolate flap


----------



## Nancy Wong

I have been waiting for Chanel so long for a red classic flap but it seems that it is not going to be available. Luckily that I found a red lambskin reissue (full set!) in just $2280. Now I have twins!


----------



## Panzanella

Law said:


> I love it panzanella, It looks so pretty on you!


Aww, thank you for your kind words! 


Bibi25260 said:


> So elegant!
> 
> Congrats on this stunning bag! Perfect with your lovely outfit!


Thank you dear Bibi. Sweet of you to say


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look always fabulous even with this casual outfit!
> Of course loving your outfit again! LOVE the flats and hat with brooch! I would wear it like that also.
> Your cat is adorable.


Thank you so much, Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Last saturday with dark red camera case, brooches and flats. The day started a little chilly...
> 
> View attachment 4111649


You look beautiful.  Your brooches are so special and are the perfect touch.


----------



## StefaniJoy

My NEW 18C Iridescent MINI in my MINI [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Just perfect casual outfit!
> 
> Oh wow you look stunning in those dresses!



Thank you so much sweet Bibi


----------



## lifeactually

Bibi25260 said:


> In LOVE with your beautiful reissue!! From which season is this one?


Hi hi, its a 12A. *gasp*


----------



## lifeactually

Elegantlytwist said:


> Bringing the almighty reissue out for a spin. She’s truly beautiful


Love a black reissue with gold hw. There's an old world charm to it. So classic!


----------



## mssmelanie

StefaniJoy said:


> My NEW 18C Iridescent MINI in my MINI [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112105


love this!  I'm going to copy this post one day!


----------



## Bailey6559

Out shopping with my patent burgundy mini. I bought her preloved more then 5 years ago and she’s still in very good condition.


----------



## jesstob




----------



## Law

jesstob said:


> View attachment 4112666



Adore your coco and what a great photo!


----------



## Wei Wei

Law said:


> Double the reissue fun yesterday at a friends wedding with my pre wedding and wedding look.
> 
> Saw lots of Chanel eye candies yesterday!



Beautiful pairings! Is the second gown Self-portrait?


----------



## Monique1004

So black reissue on my date night with my hubby. Kids are away on a camp & we’re enjoying sometime of just US.


----------



## Dextersmom

Spent the day in OC yesterday, went into Chanel and walked out with a black leather camellia pinned on my hat.  Today, again with camellia and sandals I have been watching and hoping would make sale....and they did! Will do a tiny reveal in the next day or two with a 3rd item.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in OC yesterday, went into Chanel and walked out with a black leather camellia pinned on my hat.  Today, again with camellia and sandals I have been watching and hoping would make sale....and they did! Will do a tiny reveal in the next day or two with a 3rd item.



Two very pretty looks, dear DM.


----------



## Law

Wei Wei said:


> Beautiful pairings! Is the second gown Self-portrait?



Thank you so Wei Wei, so kind [emoji5].  Yes the second dress is self portrait, felt so nice it this gown and absolutely love self portrait!


----------



## Wei Wei

Law said:


> Thank you so Wei Wei, so kind [emoji5].  Yes the second dress is self portrait, felt so nice it this gown and absolutely love self portrait!



You really rock that dress! I wish I had your height=) Self-portrait is one of my fav brands too [emoji7]


----------



## Mendezhm

My cute companion today—the small filigree flap. I have to admit, the size of this bag is PERFECT for me! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Law

Wei Wei said:


> You really rock that dress! I wish I had your height=) Self-portrait is one of my fav brands too [emoji7]



That’s so sweet of you to say, I really do love it, thank you again. Being tall does have its perks, though I found a lot of self portrait dresses are quiet long in the body when I tried them on which is quiet unusual.


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in OC yesterday, went into Chanel and walked out with a black leather camellia pinned on my hat.  Today, again with camellia and sandals I have been watching and hoping would make sale....and they did! Will do a tiny reveal in the next day or two with a 3rd item.



DM I love your look as always, your new camellia is tdf and looks great on your summery hat! Looking forward to a new reveal from you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> DM I love your look as always, your new camellia is tdf and looks great on your summery hat! Looking forward to a new reveal from you!


Thank you so much, Law. 


Iamminda said:


> Two very pretty looks, dear DM.


Thank you, IM.  Did I mention that I love that you are here on the Chanel subforum??


----------



## MahaM

Monique1004 said:


> So black reissue on my date night with my hubby. Kids are away on a camp & we’re enjoying sometime of just US.
> View attachment 4113327
> View attachment 4113328


Lovely photo...
And love your bag. May i ask about the  size ?


----------



## Tuned83

StefaniJoy said:


> My NEW 18C Iridescent MINI in my MINI [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112105


I used to have a little green mini...I loved that car. Had to give it up post baby. Enjoy both ur minis Xx


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in OC yesterday, went into Chanel and walked out with a black leather camellia pinned on my hat.  Today, again with camellia and sandals I have been watching and hoping would make sale....and they did! Will do a tiny reveal in the next day or two with a 3rd item.


Nice sale score!!!


----------



## Vanana

Beloved Leo


----------



## luvlux64

Celebrated my son’s graduation at a Dessert restaurant


----------



## Chanel923

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrated my son’s graduation at a Dessert restaurant
> View attachment 4114673
> 
> View attachment 4114678


Love your beautiful tweed dress and cc pearl necklace.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tuned83 said:


> I used to have a little green mini...I loved that car. Had to give it up post baby. Enjoy both ur minis Xx



Your green mini must’ve been awesome! My first mini was a 2 door. Then I had a baby (who is now 8). Now i have the 4 door mini! Such a fun car [emoji3]


----------



## Incalifornia7

Trendy CC


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Nice sale score!!!


Thanks and you look great with your Leo.


----------



## presvy

Travelling with BOY & clutch on chain,so delighted to have them with my trip


----------



## luvlux64

Chanel923 said:


> Love your beautiful tweed dress and cc pearl necklace.


Thanks ... it’s my first Karl Lagerfeld piece  ... I’m not a pearl lover (have a few no brand pearls that I rarely wear) but I think this CC in pearl necklace is just classic


----------



## julia.pa




----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrated my son’s graduation at a Dessert restaurant
> View attachment 4114673
> 
> View attachment 4114678


Is that pink dress from Karl? I think e have same one!


----------



## MHLee

Been re-loving this pocket in the city flap lately...


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Is that pink dress from Karl? I think e have same one!


Yes, it is! Love it  ...  twinsies


----------



## mssmelanie

presvy said:


> View attachment 4115179
> View attachment 4115180
> 
> 
> Travelling with BOY & clutch on chain,so delighted to have them with my trip



Such great travelling companions!  Enjoy your trip!


IG Tita.blingz for fashion, salty.butt for life with our pup
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sgpradafan

My Caviar  Jumbo and my Boy!!  Juz got the Jumbo today first caviar leather purchase....


----------



## Chanel923

julia.pa said:


> View attachment 4115469


Love this photo.  Mr. LV meets Ms. Coco


----------



## julia.pa

Chanel923 said:


> Love this photo.  Mr. LV meets Ms. Coco



thanks darling! he was way too excited about his new LV trainers that day haha


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new purple unicorn [emoji171][emoji882][emoji171]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in OC yesterday, went into Chanel and walked out with a black leather camellia pinned on my hat.  Today, again with camellia and sandals I have been watching and hoping would make sale....and they did! Will do a tiny reveal in the next day or two with a 3rd item.


So creative with the camellia brooch pinned on the hat, I’ll steal your idea, hope u don’t mind.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely look.





Bibi25260 said:


> Very chic!





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your style and that little mini!!





luvlux64 said:


> You’re always so pretty! Love your ootd & your sense of style



Thank you lovely ladies for your sweet compliments. You gals always look so fabulous here as well, love seeing your posts here.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Crazy busy lately, I haven’t had time to post any in actions pics. Loving the summer weather, so unpredictable, crazy hot/humid one day and windy/chilly next day. But love using the dark pink caviar mini esp paired with light colored outfits in warmer climates. Happy Friday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> So creative with the camellia brooch pinned on the hat, I’ll steal your idea, hope u don’t mind.


Thank you and not at all. We are here to spread the joy and inspire each other, no?


----------



## Monique1004

MahaM said:


> Lovely photo...
> And love your bag. May i ask about the  size ?



Thanks! It's the medium size, 226.


----------



## Monique1004

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4116372
> 
> My new purple unicorn [emoji171][emoji882][emoji171]



Lovely~ I wish there's a triple love button.


----------



## Rami00

Happy Canada day long weekend to my Canadian friends!!!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Out with my vintage small CF today..


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4111732
> 
> I have been waiting for Chanel so long for a red classic flap but it seems that it is not going to be available. Luckily that I found a red lambskin reissue (full set!) in just $2280. Now I have twins!


What an amazing find! Congrats on this beauty! Both are beautiful.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful.  Your brooches are so special and are the perfect touch.


Thank you very much for your sweet compliment!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in OC yesterday, went into Chanel and walked out with a black leather camellia pinned on my hat.  Today, again with camellia and sandals I have been watching and hoping would make sale....and they did! Will do a tiny reveal in the next day or two with a 3rd item.


What a beautiful camelia and so perfect on your hat!!
Congrats on your gorgeous sale finds! LOVE your skirt, both looks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Beloved Leo
> View attachment 4114409


Clear why it's beloved: just beautiful and with your lovely belt perfect pop of color!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Clear why it's beloved: just beautiful and with your lovely belt perfect pop of color!


Thank you bibi. I love that little skinny belt. Funny because I bought it as part of a dress in target years ago and I must say I sort of bought the dress for the belt


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Crazy busy lately, I haven’t had time to post any in actions pics. Loving the summer weather, so unpredictable, crazy hot/humid one day and windy/chilly next day. But love using the dark pink caviar mini esp paired with light colored outfits in warmer climates. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4116616
> 
> View attachment 4116617


Perfect color for summer! Enjoy your summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with so black.


----------



## Vanana

Chanel Cuba cactus brooch and dark red mini in action. It’s finally HOT out there!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with miss Shiva, brooch and bracelet (not very clear). Unintentionally a black and white thing...
Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Chanel Cuba cactus brooch and dark red mini in action. It’s finally HOT out there!
> 
> View attachment 4117026


Soo in love with your mini! But also loving your entire outfit and those slides!!
Enjoy the warm weather!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Chanel Cuba cactus brooch and dark red mini in action. It’s finally HOT out there!
> 
> View attachment 4117026


Love this outfit so much. Those black and white shorts/skirt? Is sooo cute. Now I want something like that.


----------



## Vanana

tried on my new Chanel skirt (brand new with tag!) from 2015 and its matching camellia jacket. My first full classic Chanel black jacket set. Beyond happy!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Love this outfit so much. Those black and white shorts/skirt? Is sooo cute. Now I want something like that.


Haha they are skorts!!! I can’t wear mini skirts I’m too clumsy... they were from Zara (it’s got a circle zipper pull in the front) if you want to try looking for them


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> tried on my new Chanel skirt (brand new with tag!) from 2015 and its matching camellia jacket. My first full classic Chanel black jacket set. Beyond happy!
> View attachment 4117030
> View attachment 4117031
> View attachment 4117029
> 
> View attachment 4117032


Oh wow you look amazing in this all Chanel look!! Congrats on finding matching skirt! So chic, elegant and femine!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Haha they are skorts!!! I can’t wear mini skirts I’m too clumsy... they were from Zara (it’s got a circle zipper pull in the front) if you want to try looking for them


Omg. Lol. Sometimes Zara makes some great stuff!!


----------



## Vanana

Finally the camellia WOC accompanied me for my travels to Europe (it’s the singular purpose I got the woc for).  

Took a fantastic cruise ride down the Douro river in Porto and the woc enjoyed it very much


----------



## Luv n bags

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4116372
> 
> My new purple unicorn [emoji171][emoji882][emoji171]


Such a beauty!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow you look amazing in this all Chanel look!! Congrats on finding matching skirt! So chic, elegant and femine!


Thank you I am sooooo happy to have found it!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with miss Shiva, brooch and bracelet (not very clear). Unintentionally a black and white thing...
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4117027


Shiva is arguably one of the best seasonal chanels!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Crazy busy lately, I haven’t had time to post any in actions pics. Loving the summer weather, so unpredictable, crazy hot/humid one day and windy/chilly next day. But love using the dark pink caviar mini esp paired with light colored outfits in warmer climates. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4116616
> 
> View attachment 4116617


Wait a minute... is this the dark pink or the 16s dark red? I didn’t realize the dark pink can change into such a red shade under certain lighting!


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Chanel Cuba cactus brooch and dark red mini in action. It’s finally HOT out there!
> 
> View attachment 4117026


Love  this ootd! Love the colors


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Canada Day long weekend to all Canadians out there, eh! 
(My front porch)


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> What a beautiful camelia and so perfect on your hat!!
> Congrats on your gorgeous sale finds! LOVE your skirt, both looks!


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with miss Shiva, brooch and bracelet (not very clear). Unintentionally a black and white thing...
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4117027





Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black.
> 
> View attachment 4117025


Shiva and your so black suit you perfectly....still admiring your perfect posture.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Finally the camellia WOC accompanied me for my travels to Europe (it’s the singular purpose I got the woc for).
> 
> Took a fantastic cruise ride down the Douro river in Porto and the woc enjoyed it very much
> View attachment 4117036


Stunning shot of your camellia beauty!!!  The buttons on your jacket are breathtaking.


----------



## Vanana

HOT out and browsing for furniture


----------



## Dextersmom

Running out to pick up some non Chanel goodies with my dark red mini and spa slides.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning shot of your camellia beauty!!!  The buttons on your jacket are breathtaking.


Thank you fellow camellia fan


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

My Coco Handle on her maiden voyage to...the grocery store


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Chanel Cuba cactus brooch and dark red mini in action. It’s finally HOT out there!
> 
> View attachment 4117026





Vanana said:


> tried on my new Chanel skirt (brand new with tag!) from 2015 and its matching camellia jacket. My first full classic Chanel black jacket set. Beyond happy!
> View attachment 4117030
> View attachment 4117031
> View attachment 4117029
> 
> View attachment 4117032


Cheery summertime style esp yellow. 
Classic never out of style suit @Vanana, looking very elegantly mama.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Wait a minute... is this the dark pink or the 16s dark red? I didn’t realize the dark pink can change into such a red shade under certain lighting!


17C dark pink caviar with light gold hdw. Yea it looks pretty bright esp under the sun sometimes.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black.
> 
> View attachment 4117025





Bibi25260 said:


> Today with miss Shiva, brooch and bracelet (not very clear). Unintentionally a black and white thing...
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4117027



Looking lovely as always @Bibi25260


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Finally the camellia WOC accompanied me for my travels to Europe (it’s the singular purpose I got the woc for).
> 
> Took a fantastic cruise ride down the Douro river in Porto and the woc enjoyed it very much
> View attachment 4117036


Weren’t u just in Europe a little while ago? Living the good life mama @Vanana


----------



## Rami00

Gingy and I waiting for our ride!


----------



## Rami00

Vanana said:


> tried on my new Chanel skirt (brand new with tag!) from 2015 and its matching camellia jacket. My first full classic Chanel black jacket set. Beyond happy!
> View attachment 4117030
> View attachment 4117031
> View attachment 4117029
> 
> View attachment 4117032


It’s beautiful!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Quick weekend trip to DC this weekend and my jumbo accompanied me to buy my first Hermès bag! For years I had my heart set on a red Evelyne PM but when I saw the TPM I knew I had to have it.


----------



## Kendie26

Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you 
@ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn 
I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Kendie26

Orchidlady said:


> Take me back to Paris


Wow, this pic is magical!! I LOVE it...you are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> View attachment 4109552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-to-Chanel-to-see-new-arrivals outfit  (Metier d’art just arrived in this country...)
> 
> Have been sooooo busy that I haven’t been on here or to Chanel for a while! Miss seeing all your ladies’ beauties.


Oh girl, snap! What a spectacular outfit...I SO LOVE your style & mods


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Double the reissue fun yesterday at a friends wedding with my pre wedding and wedding look.
> 
> Saw lots of Chanel eye candies yesterday!


The beauty, that bag & those dresses.....triple whammy! Go Law....hope you had a phenomenal time!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Beloved Leo
> View attachment 4114409


Red is your color Babe! Leo looks very content w/ you


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrated my son’s graduation at a Dessert restaurant
> View attachment 4114673
> 
> View attachment 4114678


What fun & you look incredibly GORGEOUS...WOWZERS!! Congrats to your sweet son for graduation!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with so black.
> 
> View attachment 4117025


“Working it” as always pretty woman....totally 1 of my fave’s of your incredible collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> tried on my new Chanel skirt (brand new with tag!) from 2015 and its matching camellia jacket. My first full classic Chanel black jacket set. Beyond happy!
> View attachment 4117030
> View attachment 4117031
> View attachment 4117029
> 
> View attachment 4117032


So fabulous, refined & tres elegant my dear...happiest Congrats on this beautiful ensemble. You wear it perfectly. #KarlProud


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some non Chanel goodies with my dark red mini and spa slides.


Hello sweet graceful beauty....you are looking chic as ever my friend


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Gingy and I waiting for our ride!


Ah! These pics totally warm my heart Rami Gingy is adorbs! Your taste is exquisite. Love your reissue, shoes & ring


----------



## karman

My red lamb Mademoiselle Chic mini flap today. First time taking her out. Was going to try to sell her to find something else (Trendy CC small top handle) but decided I couldn’t really part with it...


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweet graceful beauty....you are looking chic as ever my friend


Well hello sunshine.  So lovely to see you here and thank you, as always, my kind and generous friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

karman said:


> My red lamb Mademoiselle Chic mini flap today. First time taking her out. Was going to try to sell her to find something else (Trendy CC small top handle) but decided I couldn’t really part with it...
> 
> View attachment 4117458


Oh this bag looks so lovely on you.  I'm glad you kept her.  Trendy's are great too....I have a small one and love it, but your red beauty is very special, imo.


----------



## Kendie26

karman said:


> My red lamb Mademoiselle Chic mini flap today. First time taking her out. Was going to try to sell her to find something else (Trendy CC small top handle) but decided I couldn’t really part with it...
> 
> View attachment 4117458


I’ve always “had a thing” for this bag....LOVE her....you look FANTASTIC!! Glad you kept this special bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Hello beauty.  You and your Boy are looking as fresh and lovely as ever.  Darling sneakers too. 


Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hello beauty.  You and your Boy are looking as fresh and lovely as ever.  Darling sneakers too.


Thanks kindly sweetie....i do adore the blush/pink sneaks. Have missed you


----------



## Iamminda

A big and warm hello back to you dear Kendie .  Beyond happy to see your post (and your gorgeous Boy).   Hope to see you again — take super great care of your lovely self .   



Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some non Chanel goodies with my dark red mini and spa slides.


Holy smokes red alert!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Holy smokes red alert!!!


----------



## Vanana

Lounging on comfy sofas that you did not buy is the best part of furniture shopping 

Better photo of my beloved Cuba mini. It just wants to have fun


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So fabulous, refined & tres elegant my dear...happiest Congrats on this beautiful ensemble. You wear it perfectly. #KarlProud


Oh my dearest Your absence is sooo felt on this forum.. it’s like black and white vs vibrant colors  

I’m working on and you will have a long report soon. I hope alls been well in the last week with you. It’s HOT this week for us (we kept getting temperature alerts on our phones from the sensor in the attic!!)


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Canada Day long weekend to all Canadians out there, eh!
> (My front porch)
> View attachment 4117097
> 
> View attachment 4117098


You bag and front porch soooo pretty!!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Vanana said:


> Lounging on comfy sofas that you did not buy is the best part of furniture shopping
> 
> Better photo of my beloved Cuba mini. It just wants to have fun
> View attachment 4117506



Such a fun piece!!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> The beauty, that bag & those dresses.....triple whammy! Go Law....hope you had a phenomenal time!



Thanks lovely one, super kind words as always 

Hope you enjoyed your mini tpf break, It’s not been the same without you around!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> What fun & you look incredibly GORGEOUS...WOWZERS!! Congrats to your sweet son for graduation!


 Did I just see @Kendie26 on my notifications?!!!!!! The best TPFer is back in the house! We all missed you  ... Welcome back  ... oh & thanks for the greetings to my son


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> You bag and front porch soooo pretty!!


Thanks Vanana  ... we’re lucky that our view from the porch is a farm for the last 13 years. Now the farm got sold, they’re building more new houses by next year


----------



## karman

Dextersmom said:


> Oh this bag looks so lovely on you.  I'm glad you kept her.  Trendy's are great too....I have a small one and love it, but your red beauty is very special, imo.



Thanks! I will eventually get a trendy...once I save up enough! Torn between a black with GHW and navy with GHW (I wanted the quilted so it’ll likely be preloved). I’ve been loving lambskin lately and initially didn’t even give the trendy a second look. Though once I decided I wanted a black lamb with GHW jumbo I thought the trendy would be a much better alternative. What combo is your trendy?


----------



## karman

Kendie26 said:


> I’ve always “had a thing” for this bag....LOVE her....you look FANTASTIC!! Glad you kept this special bag.



Thank you Kendie! After taking it for a spin today I’m very glad I kept it. This bag didn’t seem to get much love here on TPF when it was released so I was having second thoughts. The leather and colour are so delicious though!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


My dearest S!!!
Welcome back!!
Sooo great to see you again! 

And that boy!!! 
With your fuschia Camelia


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


it's nice to have you back, Kendie! you've been missed


----------



## Dextersmom

karman said:


> Thanks! I will eventually get a trendy...once I save up enough! Torn between a black with GHW and navy with GHW (I wanted the quilted so it’ll likely be preloved). I’ve been loving lambskin lately and initially didn’t even give the trendy a second look. Though once I decided I wanted a black lamb with GHW jumbo I thought the trendy would be a much better alternative. What combo is your trendy?


Mine is black quilted with SHW.  I love black and gold, but already have several bags in that combo, so I went with silver on my Trendy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Lounging on comfy sofas that you did not buy is the best part of furniture shopping
> 
> Better photo of my beloved Cuba mini. It just wants to have fun
> View attachment 4117506


You are naughty.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Accompanying me to date night with hubs


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


Feeling the positive energy is back now that you are back Kendie.  We all missed you here at TPFer.


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, snap! What a spectacular outfit...I SO LOVE your style & mods


Woohoo glad to see you’re back, K!  And thanks for your sweet words as always!


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!



Love to see you Kendie!!!!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Raffaluv

Happy Sunday!  Everyone looks amazing!!  

Sunrise & Chanel!!  What a beautiful morning!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mendezhm

Using my rectangular red mini today. Forgot how much I love this bag!


----------



## Zucnarf

I just love love love this mini!!!







With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]


Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Zucnarf said:


> I just love love love this mini!!!
> 
> View attachment 4118140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118141
> 
> 
> With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4118144
> 
> Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!
> View attachment 4118145



The mini is so cute on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Raffaluv said:


> Happy Sunday!  Everyone looks amazing!!
> 
> Sunrise & Chanel!!  What a beautiful morning!! Have a wonderful day!


Gorgeous Chanel and breathtaking view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raffaluv

viaminorviator said:


> Accompanying me to date night with hubs
> 
> View attachment 4117786



You look so pretty & such a great bag for date night!


----------



## Raffaluv

Zucnarf said:


> I just love love love this mini!!!
> 
> View attachment 4118140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118141
> 
> 
> With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4118144
> 
> Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!
> View attachment 4118145



Beautiful mini!!! What a chic outfit! Super congrats on your 1st H purchase!


----------



## Raffaluv

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 4118078
> 
> Using my rectangular red mini today. Forgot how much I love this bag!



What a wonderful pop of color!! You look headed out for fun!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Vanana said:


> Lounging on comfy sofas that you did not buy is the best part of furniture shopping
> 
> Better photo of my beloved Cuba mini. It just wants to have fun
> View attachment 4117506



Super super cute!! I’ve never seen this unique Cuba mini!! TDF & sooo unique!


----------



## Raffaluv

sonaturallyme said:


> Quick weekend trip to DC this weekend and my jumbo accompanied me to buy my first Hermès bag! For years I had my heart set on a red Evelyne PM but when I saw the TPM I knew I had to have it.
> View attachment 4117438



What a great classic Chanel & congratulations on your 1st H purchase!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!



Welcome Back!!   The details on your pleated boy are exquisite!!


----------



## OsloChic

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 4118078
> 
> Using my rectangular red mini today. Forgot how much I love this bag!



This color is peeeeerfect!!!! 
Love it[emoji173]️


----------



## Raffaluv

karman said:


> My red lamb Mademoiselle Chic mini flap today. First time taking her out. Was going to try to sell her to find something else (Trendy CC small top handle) but decided I couldn’t really part with it...
> 
> View attachment 4117458



Super cute outfit!!! Good idea!! Your mademoiselle is a definite keeper!!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Raffaluv said:


> You look so pretty & such a great bag for date night!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jaaanice

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrated my son’s graduation at a Dessert restaurant
> View attachment 4114673
> 
> View attachment 4114678


Love your outfit, necklace, and purse!! LOVE DEMETRES TOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Last saturday with dark red camera case, brooches and flats. The day started a little chilly...
> 
> View attachment 4111649


Catching up and as I'm scrolling I came to a very sudden stop!!  Oh, I love when you bring this fabulous beauty out  You look amazing as you always do, but THE CAMERA case is just such wonderful eye candy!!  Beautiful Bibi!!!


----------



## love2learn

bravocma said:


> View attachment 4111656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out with my camellia chocolate flap


This little gem is so cute and looks so perfect with your outfit!!  I like pinks, can't say I'm the girl that has to have pink, but I'd for sure go for this little cutie!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Beloved Leo
> View attachment 4114409


Love and adore Leo


----------



## love2learn

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4116372
> 
> My new purple unicorn [emoji171][emoji882][emoji171]


Such a beautiful color of purple!!!  Love!!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with miss Shiva, brooch and bracelet (not very clear). Unintentionally a black and white thing...
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4117027


Love miss Shiva and perfect your whole outfit looks.  The brooch is placed perfectly and I love those cute shoes!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some non Chanel goodies with my dark red mini and spa slides.


Love seeing your red mini and those cute slides!!  Always so fashionable!!


----------



## love2learn

viaminorviator said:


> View attachment 4117318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Coco Handle on her maiden voyage to...the grocery store


Such a beauty!!!


----------



## love2learn

sonaturallyme said:


> Quick weekend trip to DC this weekend and my jumbo accompanied me to buy my first Hermès bag! For years I had my heart set on a red Evelyne PM but when I saw the TPM I knew I had to have it.
> View attachment 4117438


Of course, I love your jumbo!!!  But, I did look at the Hermes forum and saw your reveal  Love that red!!!  I enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


So happy your back!!!  There are so many wonderful ladies on this forum, and so much happiness and positive responses. But, when Kendie takes a leave for even a short bit.......you are dearly missed

You brought out my favorite Boy!!  So glad to see you back dear friend!!


----------



## love2learn

karman said:


> My red lamb Mademoiselle Chic mini flap today. First time taking her out. Was going to try to sell her to find something else (Trendy CC small top handle) but decided I couldn’t really part with it...
> 
> View attachment 4117458


Glad you took her out to use again!!  This one is such a beauty!!  The Trendy CC is beautiful too, but this red is so pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Lounging on comfy sofas that you did not buy is the best part of furniture shopping
> 
> Better photo of my beloved Cuba mini. It just wants to have fun
> View attachment 4117506


Too funny!!  And so true!!  It'd be fun to be a furniture buyer for a store.  You'd get to see it, sit on it, and then when tired of looking at it (hopefully it would be a good seller or being a buyer would have limited days), you get to buy more with someone else's money!!


----------



## love2learn

Raffaluv said:


> Happy Sunday!  Everyone looks amazing!!
> 
> Sunrise & Chanel!!  What a beautiful morning!! Have a wonderful day!


What a beautiful picture!!  Love your fanny pack!


----------



## love2learn

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 4118078
> 
> Using my rectangular red mini today. Forgot how much I love this bag!


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## love2learn

Zucnarf said:


> I just love love love this mini!!!
> 
> View attachment 4118140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118141
> 
> 
> With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4118144
> 
> Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!
> View attachment 4118145


Love this camel/carmel color!!  You look fabulous and your mini looks perfect with your outfit!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love seeing your red mini and those cute slides!!  Always so fashionable!!


Thanks, love2learn.


----------



## MahaM

Zucnarf said:


> I just love love love this mini!!!
> 
> View attachment 4118140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118141
> 
> 
> With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4118144
> 
> Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!
> View attachment 4118145


Lovely bag and looks great on you !


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Lounging on comfy sofas that you did not buy is the best part of furniture shopping
> 
> Better photo of my beloved Cuba mini. It just wants to have fun
> View attachment 4117506



Love your fabulous Cuba mini [emoji1083] Vanana! 

I’ve not seen this one before, as always you have the most perfect taste!


----------



## Zucnarf

viaminorviator said:


> The mini is so cute on you!





Raffaluv said:


> Beautiful mini!!! What a chic outfit! Super congrats on your 1st H purchase!



Thank you my beautiful ladies![emoji257][emoji257]
I really love Mini![emoji4]
And looking frw wearing H belt and hope to score a H bag soon..[emoji162]


----------



## Zucnarf

love2learn said:


> Love this camel/carmel color!!  You look fabulous and your mini looks perfect with your outfit!!





MahaM said:


> Lovely bag and looks great on you !



Thank you so much my beautiful ladies!
At first the color was a little bit stranged, undefined in Real life, I expected much more beige, but now I love her maybe more then beige clair! I adore wearing her with Gianvito Rossi praline color, it goes really nice!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


 @Kendie26, great seeing you back here with us, I was thinking about you the other day, not seeing you here, certainly missed you dearly. Hope all is well and your fam as well. Welcome back dear.


----------



## Bisoux78

My Beige Vintage Jumbo came out to play today


----------



## Zucnarf

Bisoux78 said:


> My Beige Vintage Jumbo came out to play today



What a beautiful color!


----------



## Raffaluv

MrH said:


> I love my coco sneakers for men [emoji836]&#65039;[emoji835]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308911



Great pic!!  Love these!! I have the women’s version & never thought of wearing them w/ plaid/flannel! Very cool  & gonna totally copy you!


----------



## lilmissmeca

I just love Vegas 


...there’s actually a WOC hiding in the pic above


----------



## SDC2003

Running errands with my reissue this morning. Thanks for letting me share! Happy almost Fourth of July.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Day out with so black cch ❤️

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## Vanana

Purple iridescent rainbow boy today... because it’s been a while and I missed him


----------



## luvlux64

Will be celebrating Fourth of July, South of the border  ...


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Purple iridescent rainbow boy today... because it’s been a while and I missed him
> View attachment 4119057


My favorite bag of yours.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new braided sandals today.


----------



## Pastakillah

Loving the myrtle trees in bloom and loving my vintage jumbo in GHW, oldie but a goodie


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend


----------



## love2learn

Bisoux78 said:


> My Beige Vintage Jumbo came out to play today



Such a pretty color!  Perfect for summer.


----------



## love2learn

lilmissmeca said:


> I just love Vegas
> View attachment 4119012
> 
> ...there’s actually a WOC hiding in the pic above
> View attachment 4119010
> View attachment 4119011



WOW!!  You look amazing!!!   Not many women can rock that dress.  But you do[emoji4]!!  Love your cute WOC, but the shoes and dress are just wow wow wow!!!   Hope you had an amazing time.  I need your workout and diet secrets[emoji23]


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Purple iridescent rainbow boy today... because it’s been a while and I missed him
> View attachment 4119057



I’m with DM.  I think this is one of my favorites of yours[emoji177].  Such a special Boy!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new braided sandals today.



They are so cute!!  Love your new Pallas clutch too!!


----------



## love2learn

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242



Omg!!!  Congrats to you[emoji4].  Such an accomplishment!!!   Hope you had an amazing shopping trip!!  Can I ask how long it took to loose your weight?  My journey is slow with backslides, but gotta keep pushing through.  You look amazing!!  Congrats again[emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

viaminorviator said:


> Accompanying me to date night with hubs
> 
> View attachment 4117786


WOW, you are TDF beautifulWhat a stunning pic of you....& your Chanel is fab too obviously! I hope this isn’t weird to ask, but what lip product/color do you have on (if you’re wearing anything!) I have extremely similar coloring to you (skin,hair,eyes)& I’m on the never ending hunt for a perfect soft pinkish nude lip!


----------



## Kendie26

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 4118078
> 
> Using my rectangular red mini today. Forgot how much I love this bag!


Can’t possibly get much better than THIS baby....exquisite!


----------



## Kendie26

Zucnarf said:


> I just love love love this mini!!!
> 
> View attachment 4118140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118141
> 
> 
> With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4118144
> 
> Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!
> View attachment 4118145


 OMG all of you gorgeous lovelies are KILLING it lately (in the BEST sense) Zucnarf-wow are you ever GORGEOUS...holy smokes!!! And you have THE bag & I mean THE BAG that i so dream of!!! Awesome pics! Congrats on your H purchases too!


----------



## Kendie26

Pastakillah said:


> View attachment 4119221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the myrtle trees in bloom and loving my vintage jumbo in GHW, oldie but a goodie


There are NO words good enough for how freaking AMAZING & FANTABULOUS that vintage jumbo is!! You look magnificent w/ her! I die now


----------



## Kendie26

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242


 i salute you viaminorviator!!! That is an absolutely gargantuan accomplishment!! W-O-W!!! My happiest congrats to you! How fun getting your sassy new wardrobe. No doubt you were beautiful & perfect before losing weight, so I hope you don’t take it the wrong way....I’ve battled weight & poor self image issues my entire life so I feel like I understand your journey. My best to you always!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh my dearest Your absence is sooo felt on this forum.. it’s like black and white vs vibrant colors
> 
> I’m working on and you will have a long report soon. I hope alls been well in the last week with you. It’s HOT this week for us (we kept getting temperature alerts on our phones from the sensor in the attic!!)





Iamminda said:


> A big and warm hello back to you dear Kendie .  Beyond happy to see your post (and your gorgeous Boy).   Hope to see you again — take super great care of your lovely self .





Law said:


> Thanks lovely one, super kind words as always
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your mini tpf break, It’s not been the same without you around!





luvlux64 said:


> Did I just see @Kendie26 on my notifications?!!!!!! The best TPFer is back in the house! We all missed you  ... Welcome back  ... oh & thanks for the greetings to my son





aki_sato said:


> My dearest S!!!
> Welcome back!!
> Sooo great to see you again!
> 
> And that boy!!!
> With your fuschia Camelia





ksuromax said:


> it's nice to have you back, Kendie! you've been missed





Chanel923 said:


> Feeling the positive energy is back now that you are back Kendie.  We all missed you here at TPFer.





Panzanella said:


> Woohoo glad to see you’re back, K!  And thanks for your sweet words as always!





Zucnarf said:


> Love to see you Kendie!!!!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Raffaluv said:


> Welcome Back!!   The details on your pleated boy are exquisite!!





love2learn said:


> So happy your back!!!  There are so many wonderful ladies on this forum, and so much happiness and positive responses. But, when Kendie takes a leave for even a short bit.......you are dearly missed
> 
> You brought out my favorite Boy!!  So glad to see you back dear friend!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Kendie26, great seeing you back here with us, I was thinking about you the other day, not seeing you here, certainly missed you dearly. Hope all is well and your fam as well. Welcome back dear.


I can’t express how humbly touched i am by ALL of you darlings. You all bring me happy tears & I just love you all. Thank you so much.....it’s an honor & sheer pleasure to be amongst such REMARKABLY kind, thoughtful, genuine people as yourselves. Much Love always 
P.S.~Big apology for being a thread piggie right now~eek! Or as Vanana might sing ala Demi Lavato~ “sorry, Not Sorry!!!” Tehehe


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Purple iridescent rainbow boy today... because it’s been a while and I missed him
> View attachment 4119057


Goosebumps!! (On me, right now)


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Will be celebrating Fourth of July, South of the border  ...
> View attachment 4119147


You take the most FUN pics girlfriend!! Are you coming for a little visit Wednesday? Happy Belated Canada Day....we hope to get back to Vancouver next year to see family (think I mentioned to you before)....it’s SO beautiful there.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> They are so cute!!  Love your new Pallas clutch too!!


Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242


Congrats on your major life/health accomplishment and that striped top is adorable on you.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

love2learn said:


> Omg!!!  Congrats to you[emoji4].  Such an accomplishment!!!   Hope you had an amazing shopping trip!!  Can I ask how long it took to loose your weight?  My journey is slow with backslides, but gotta keep pushing through.  You look amazing!!  Congrats again[emoji177]



I kind of lost it in two different phases. The first 60 pounds took about 6 months but the last 40 have kind of been a nightmare and have taken almost 2 years. If you have an instagram account you can find me there! My username is @baconandburgers and I post a lot of my weight loss stuff on there.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on your major life/health accomplishment and that striped top is adorable on you.



Thank you! I bought it!! You know, because it is normal to buy sweaters in July


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new braided sandals today.


Oohlala on the legs


----------



## Vanana

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242


Omg!!!! So deserving and must feel soooo good to shop for the new wardrobe. Don’t hesitate if we can be of any help shopping


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I can’t express how humbly touched i am by ALL of you darlings. You all bring me happy tears & I just love you all. Thank you so much.....it’s an honor & sheer pleasure to be amongst such REMARKABLY kind, thoughtful, genuine people as yourselves. Much Love always
> P.S.~Big apology for being a thread piggie right now~eek! Or as Vanana might sing ala Demi Lavato~ “sorry, Not Sorry!!!” Tehehe


Sigh just miss you when you’re not around... husband should be jealous


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Oohlala on the legs


 Thank you my friend.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @ksuromax @BigCherry @Bibi25260 @aki_sato @Iamminda @Dextersmom @Vanana @Miss_Dawn @Jkfashionstyle @Panzanella @yinnie @ashin121 @luvlux64@Chanelandco @love2learn
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!


Glad to see you back....your happy outlook was missed on these forums!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Haven’t picked out the bag for tonight yet, but I’m feeling RED.  Margaritas and girls night, here I come!


----------



## Purrsey

Finishing my cuppa before an appointment


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Shiva and your so black suit you perfectly....still admiring your perfect posture.


Thank you so much! Maybe that's the only posing posture I know


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some non Chanel goodies with my dark red mini and spa slides.


Perfect combo!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking lovely as always @Bibi25260


Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello dearest Chanel lovers I just wanted to send deepest Thanks to those of you who sent me the most lovely personal messages & posts since my last visit here. Your kind sentiments were SO incredibly heartwarming & I sincerely thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Not doing the multi-quote thing right now so I beg forgiveness if I am missing anyone that sent me their well wishes.  Today I was out w/ my beloved pleated Boy (1st pic waiting patiently for hubby to get ready & bottom pic was out for nice lunch ...would have preferred sitting outside but was way too hot/humid today)
> Kindest Thanks again & much love to all of you
> @Bibi25260
> I can see I have lots of catching up to do in Chanel land & all of your beautiful pics! Hope everyone is doing wonderful!





Kendie26 said:


> “Working it” as always pretty woman....totally 1 of my fave’s of your incredible collection.


  
YES she's back!! I'm so happy you're back dear Kendie!!
That Boy is special and your cardholder so darn cute!!


----------



## Bibi25260

karman said:


> My red lamb Mademoiselle Chic mini flap today. First time taking her out. Was going to try to sell her to find something else (Trendy CC small top handle) but decided I couldn’t really part with it...
> 
> View attachment 4117458


Gorgeous bag and love the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new braided sandals today.


They are cute and pefect with your summery outfit..


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Catching up and as I'm scrolling I came to a very sudden stop!!  Oh, I love when you bring this fabulous beauty out  You look amazing as you always do, but THE CAMERA case is just such wonderful eye candy!!  Beautiful Bibi!!!


Aww thank you so much for your sweet words as always!! But the pic doesn't do justice to true color of this bag...


love2learn said:


> Love miss Shiva and perfect your whole outfit looks.  The brooch is placed perfectly and I love those cute shoes!!


Thank you again for your compliment, I really appriciate it!


----------



## Frillylily

stylistbydesign said:


> Haven’t picked out the bag for tonight yet, but I’m feeling RED.  Margaritas and girls night, here I come!
> View attachment 4119706



Are these navy with pink and red or are these black with pink and red! Too cute! Hope you had a great night out! Julia


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> They are cute and pefect with your summery outfit..





Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect combo!!


Thank you. ​


----------



## stylistbydesign

Frillylily said:


> Are these navy with pink and red or are these black with pink and red! Too cute! Hope you had a great night out! Julia


Thanks.....we had too much fun, and closed down the restaurant!   They are navy base with red stripe and medium pink CC.


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Haven’t picked out the bag for tonight yet, but I’m feeling RED.  Margaritas and girls night, here I come!
> View attachment 4119706


Oh wow these are SO SO COOL!!! Love the color combo & hey I also love your new avatar


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4119900
> 
> Finishing my cuppa before an appointment


Double the yumminess factor w/ your pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Sigh just miss you when you’re not around... husband should be jealous





stylistbydesign said:


> Glad to see you back....your happy outlook was missed on these forums!





Bibi25260 said:


> YES she's back!! I'm so happy you're back dear Kendie!!
> That Boy is special and your cardholder so darn cute!!


OMG the 3 of you!
@Vanana  I just died in hysterics over your comment  You are PRICELESS my love!@stylistbydesign -that’s so dear of you, thank you!@Bibi25260 again, thank you for ALL of your kindness, support & your message


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow these are SO SO COOL!!! Love the color combo & hey I also love your new avatar


Thank you, @Kendie26!  I originally bought the navy/light blue striped Chanel slides, but then I saw these.  They have two of my favorite colors, red and pink, so I HAD to buy them.    On the avatar, I was calculating back, and realized how OLD that pic was....those mini Nike hightops in the old pic were my son's, when he was 6yo.....he's now 12.   Hahaha.   Time to change the pic for sure!


----------



## lilmissmeca

love2learn said:


> WOW!!  You look amazing!!!   Not many women can rock that dress.  But you do[emoji4]!!  Love your cute WOC, but the shoes and dress are just wow wow wow!!!   Hope you had an amazing time.  I need your workout and diet secrets[emoji23]


That’s so sweet of you! Thank you! I did have a great time...it didn’t hurt that I turned $200 into $2500 at the blackjack table my last hour there!! My diet isn’t so great because I’m a sucker for sweets , but I do make it to the gym regularly.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Zucnarf said:


> I just love love love this mini!!!
> 
> View attachment 4118140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118141
> 
> 
> With my first H purchase [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4118144
> 
> Gold and Etoupe Kelly belt!
> View attachment 4118145


I just love love love everything about this post!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242


Biggest congratulations to you!! It takes a lot of heart and dedication (and sweat and tears), and even though I don’t know you, I’m so very proud nonetheless.You look beyond great!!


----------



## Pastakillah

Kendie26 said:


> There are NO words good enough for how freaking AMAZING & FANTABULOUS that vintage jumbo is!! You look magnificent w/ her! I die now


Awww, thanks for your kind words Kendie26. I do feel like a million bucks whenever I carry my bag. Got her last May and it amazes me how good her condition is despite all these years.


----------



## lenchik_lala

48 hrs old


----------



## lilmissmeca

@love2learn, I’m also a sucker for carbs *sigh*


----------



## luvlux64

Red, white & blue... Happy Fourth of July


----------



## chloebagfreak

My new pouch meets her Mama.  I just love the little studs/ beads on the edges of this mini o pouch!!


----------



## Frillylily

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242


Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Frillylily

chloebagfreak said:


> My new pouch meets her Mama.  I just love the little studs/ beads on the edges of this mini o pouch!!
> View attachment 4120914



I need that case! Just love it! May I ask where did you get it? Thanks.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Frillylily said:


> I need that case! Just love it! May I ask where did you get it? Thanks.


Thanks Neimans Beverly Hills- they might still have the navy one.


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> OMG all of you gorgeous lovelies are KILLING it lately (in the BEST sense) Zucnarf-wow are you ever GORGEOUS...holy smokes!!! And you have THE bag & I mean THE BAG that i so dream of!!! Awesome pics! Congrats on your H purchases too!



Thank to you my beautiful lady!
You have helped me so much with the Mini!
I really love the color a lot!!!!
Thank you so much my dearest Kendie [emoji173]️


----------



## chloebagfreak

viaminorviator said:


> Finally stopped delaying on a new wardrobe this weekend after having lost 100 pounds! My jumbo came out to burn through credit cards this weekend
> 
> View attachment 4119242


You look amazing and the bag is incredible!!
I am so in awe of you and I looked at your Instagram - what a courageous, lovely lady you are!! What a great inspiration for others
I hope you write a book someday


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Just darling!! That meal and the view is amazing! How fun


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Can’t beat that view


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


So beautiful as always, DM!
Gorgeous bag and fantastic view!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful as always, DM!
> Gorgeous bag and fantastic view!


Thank you, darling Auvina. 


chloebagfreak said:


> Just darling!! That meal and the view is amazing! How fun


Thank you, chloebagfreak.



Vanana said:


> Can’t beat that view


Thanks, Vanana.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Current mood: WOC, sandals, and dinner out.  Happy 4th!


----------



## Purrsey

lenchik_lala said:


> 48 hrs old



This had me at hello.


----------



## Purrsey

Royal blue


----------



## tolliv

Out with my 224


----------



## dooneybaby

tolliv said:


> Out with my 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121626
> View attachment 4121627


Tolliv, those denims are rockin! What are those? (Warning, if you tell me, I will copy you and buy them. LOL)


----------



## tolliv

dooneybaby said:


> Tolliv, those denims are rockin! What are those? (Warning, if you tell me, I will copy you and buy them. LOL)



You are more than welcome to buy them. The designer is a local LA brand, Hidden Jeans. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tolliv

dooneybaby said:


> Tolliv, those denims are rockin! What are those? (Warning, if you tell me, I will copy you and buy them. LOL)



Here is a photo of the back. They are actually overalls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dooneybaby

tolliv said:


> Here is a photo of the back. They are actually overalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the bib is smaller than usual and you just let it hang in the front? That's cool. I'm going to try that. Thanks for posting additional photos.


----------



## tolliv

dooneybaby said:


> So the bib is smaller than usual and you just let it hang in the front? That's cool. I'm going to try that. Thanks for posting additional photos.



You are welcome. 

Yes, pretty small. Sometimes I don’t let it hang. Today was “I don’t care day”. However, I wear both ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dooneybaby

Carrying the orange GST again today.


----------



## Nancy Wong

My 50% sale purchase. $575.


----------



## Rami00

tolliv said:


> Out with my 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121626
> View attachment 4121627


LOVE this look!


----------



## tolliv

Rami00 said:


> LOVE this look!



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcheang

Afternoon tea with my mini [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Enviado desde mi XT1650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leo the Lion

I hope everyone is having a great week ♥


----------



## Auvina15

Errands with navy mini and ripped jeans!


----------



## Auvina15

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4121515
> 
> Royal blue


What a stunning vibrant blue!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Leo the Lion said:


> I hope everyone is having a great week ♥


Love this bag! Very classic and classy!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Errands with navy mini and ripped jeans!
> View attachment 4122184



Your mini is so pretty — what a gorgeous blue.  And you always look so stylish A .


----------



## chloebagfreak

Auvina15 said:


> Errands with navy mini and ripped jeans!
> View attachment 4122184


Love love love so gorgeous !
That's me too with ripped jeans!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Your mini is so pretty — what a gorgeous blue.  And you always look so stylish A .


Thanks so much, lovely IM! You’re a sweetheart!


----------



## Auvina15

chloebagfreak said:


> Love love love so gorgeous !
> That's me too with ripped jeans!


Thank you so much, dear chloebagfreak!
Ripped jeans are my favorite lately for errands and casual going out!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Errands with navy mini and ripped jeans!
> View attachment 4122184


I love this look, my friend.  Your mini is a stunner like you.


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4121515
> 
> Royal blue





luvlux64 said:


> Red, white & blue... Happy Fourth of July
> View attachment 4120845


LOVE times a million for both of you & your stunning blues! Ah, they kill me in the best sense.


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Out with my 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121626
> View attachment 4121627


I’m just putting it out there (again) I ADORE you & your mods...they always phenomenal. I just stare at them! Is that weird?!!I’m happily married but maybe it’s a tPF girl crushOMG I better stop. You get my drift dear tolliv!


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> I’m just putting it out there (again) I ADORE you & your mods...they always phenomenal. I just stare at them! Is that weird?!!I’m happily married but maybe it’s a tPF girl crushOMG I better stop. You get my drift dear tolliv!



Awww, you are soooo sweet.  I get it. Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Errands with navy mini and ripped jeans!
> View attachment 4122184


Yay Yay YAY....i was almost going to ask you yesterday of a mod since yours are always so chic....You are elegantly sexy my Lovely Auvina....I was almost twinsies w/ you on this navy mini....LOVE her (& you)


----------



## Kendie26

This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much, dear chloebagfreak!
> Ripped jeans are my favorite lately for errands and casual going out!


Haha me too They are so comfortable with all that air conditioning


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


Such a gorgeous red......I adore everything about this photo!  Just looks like summer.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I love this look, my friend.  Your mini is a stunner like you.


How sweet of you, my dearest friend!!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yay Yay YAY....i was almost going to ask you yesterday of a mod since yours are always so chic....You are elegantly sexy my Lovely Auvina....I was almost twinsies w/ you on this navy mini....LOVE her (& you)


Aww... Thank you so much for your super sweet compliments, loveliest K.!!! This navy piece is one of my most used bags, besides my Reissues.


Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


This red lambie is breathtaking, seriously! It always make my heart beats faster whenever I see it, such a perfect red! I adore red Chanels, but for some reasons I don’t really use mine often enough .. hmmm...
And I love all your shots with garden!


----------



## Auvina15

chloebagfreak said:


> Haha me too They are so comfortable with all that air conditioning


Hahahah


----------



## Auvina15

tolliv said:


> Out with my 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121626
> View attachment 4121627


Very cool looking and very cool bag!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


Beautiful red lady and gorgeous hydrangeas, Kendie26.  Hurry hurry, take more pics before Ms. Bambi comes back for the flowers


----------



## kc_mae

First time out for my 18s blue coco, and finished off the outfit with my fave Chanel slingbacks.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

. My pochette with Sam Edelman espadrilles.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kc_mae said:


> First time out for my 18s blue coco, and finished off the outfit with my fave Chanel slingbacks.


Wow! That blue is dreamy! Looks amazing on you . How are you enjoying it? Love the slingbacks too!
 I can't wait to get mine in two more days


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


So stunning! My favorite red too!
 Glad you took her out of hiding


----------



## bunnie159




----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


Gorgeous red beauty, my friend.  You look so pretty.


----------



## merekat703

Late post. 4th of July. I love this bag.


----------



## luvlux64

With my Deauville  . TGIF guys


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


She is truly a stop you in your tracks gorgeous red!!


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Such a gorgeous red......I adore everything about this photo!  Just looks like summer.





Auvina15 said:


> Aww... Thank you so much for your super sweet compliments, loveliest K.!!! This navy piece is one of my most used bags, besides my Reissues.
> 
> This red lambie is breathtaking, seriously! It always make my heart beats faster whenever I see it, such a perfect red! I adore red Chanels, but for some reasons I don’t really use mine often enough .. hmmm...
> And I love all your shots with garden!





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful red lady and gorgeous hydrangeas, Kendie26.  Hurry hurry, take more pics before Ms. Bambi comes back for the flowers





chloebagfreak said:


> So stunning! My favorite red too!
> Glad you took her out of hiding





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red beauty, my friend.  You look so pretty.





Vanana said:


> She is truly a stop you in your tracks gorgeous red!!


Big Hello & Thanks to all of you dearhearts! Hahaha @Chanel923 -too funny!!! You remember “Bambizilla” attacking my garden last year?!! While it was amusing watching her & her baby fawns eat EVERYthing, I was literally sick over it too but hey, Mother Nature reigns supreme! Kindest thanks again to ALL of you beauties!


----------



## Kendie26

bunnie159 said:


>


Such a sweet pic bunnie! I love where you are& you have my fave color in the BA You 2 pretty gals are perfectly posed in sync....love the leg/feet posing (i need to try that!)


----------



## arliegirl

kc_mae said:


> First time out for my 18s blue coco, and finished off the outfit with my fave Chanel slingbacks.


Love love .......what size coco is this? Love the shoes too! Have not worn yet.


----------



## stylistbydesign

bunnie159 said:


>


Your Chanel is busy getting brainy with you two!  Love this pic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this hot summer night with my bronze mini.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

chloebagfreak said:


> You look amazing and the bag is incredible!!
> I am so in awe of you and I looked at your Instagram - what a courageous, lovely lady you are!! What a great inspiration for others
> I hope you write a book someday



Just seeing this now, thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

TGIF!


----------



## kc_mae

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! That blue is dreamy! Looks amazing on you . How are you enjoying it? Love the slingbacks too!
> I can't wait to get mine in two more days





arliegirl said:


> Love love .......what size coco is this? Love the shoes too! Have not worn yet.



Thank you ladies! I’m loving the blue @chloebagfreak ! I hope you love yours. I think it’s such a great color! 

@arliegirl this one is the small coco handle (2nd largest size). Love that I can fit a little more in there than my M/L classic flap.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kc_mae said:


> Thank you ladies! I’m loving the blue @chloebagfreak ! I hope you love yours. I think it’s such a great color!
> 
> @arliegirl this one is the small coco handle (2nd largest size). Love that I can fit a little more in there than my M/L classic flap.


I hope i like wearing it- does the handle get in the way when worn crossbody? I'm too excited


----------



## kc_mae

chloebagfreak said:


> I hope i like wearing it- does the handle get in the way when worn crossbody? I'm too excited



The handle digs into by belly (but I'm also 7 months pregnant ), and the handle also makes it a a bit difficult to get into the purse, but I still really LOVE this style. I wish I had a black one too! And I still have to take the mini bronze/gold for  a spin. Can't wait to see pics of yours!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot summer night with my bronze mini.


Absolutely adorable! Hope you had a fantastic night, my lovely friend!


----------



## nicole0612

This purse has a history. I bought it, sold it, bought it, gave it away, then I bought it again! Some of my friends know my love for a full flap bag and my constant battle at not buying seasonals, but maybe the third time is the charm for this particular seasonal sweetie! I am also happy to report that I finally had the chance to wear the velvet slingbacks that I purchased last year


----------



## bunnie159

Thank you,girls for your kind words


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot summer night with my bronze mini.





nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4124108
> 
> View attachment 4124109
> 
> 
> This purse has a history. I bought it, sold it, bought it, gave it away, then I bought it again! Some of my friends know my love for a full flap bag and my constant battle at not buying seasonals, but maybe the third time is the charm for this particular seasonal sweetie! I am also happy to report that I finally had the chance to wear the velvet slingbacks that I purchased last year


Both of you 2 beauties are looking super fine & gorgeous as always & WOW nicole, that is quite the story!!!


----------



## Law

Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


----------



## amanda_wanghx

: so back mini rectangle 

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


I agree! You should definitely go try on more chanel bags instead  
Sorry...


----------



## OsloChic

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes



But the weather is always perfect for trying on bags[emoji5] What size reissue is this? It’s gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Both of you 2 beauties are looking super fine & gorgeous as always & WOW nicole, that is quite the story!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely adorable! Hope you had a fantastic night, my lovely friend!


Thank you, my lovely friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


It is hot here too and honestly, who needs new clothes when you've got that gorgeous Reissue.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4124108
> 
> View attachment 4124109
> 
> 
> This purse has a history. I bought it, sold it, bought it, gave it away, then I bought it again! Some of my friends know my love for a full flap bag and my constant battle at not buying seasonals, but maybe the third time is the charm for this particular seasonal sweetie! I am also happy to report that I finally had the chance to wear the velvet slingbacks that I purchased last year


Very pretty Nicole. This bag suits you.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kc_mae said:


> The handle digs into by belly (but I'm also 7 months pregnant ), and the handle also makes it a a bit difficult to get into the purse, but I still really LOVE this style. I wish I had a black one too! And I still have to take the mini bronze/gold for  a spin. Can't wait to see pics of yours!


Awe... Congratulations!!! Is it your first child?
I'm so glad you love it- you're a styling momma


----------



## Starbux32

Jumbo classic first time out with French wallet at a local seafood restaurant!


----------



## Law

@Vanana you make a very good point  you make me laugh! 

@OsloChic @Dextersmom @AmeeLVSBags thanks for being vanana’s cheerleaders [emoji351] very good effort teehee! Thanks for all the reissue love gals  

I spent too long in Chanel and sadly came out empty handed. Tried the suede biker boots and I’m in love with them but can’t decided between black and grey. Then decided I wanted silver slingbacks and the only pair in my size already had a scuff on them‍♀️. Oh well dh will be happy to see me without any need Chanel shopping bags  

Ps @OsloChic my reissue is a 226


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.



Such a beautiful combo Kendie! [emoji177]


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> @Vanana you make a very good point  you make me laugh!
> 
> @OsloChic @Dextersmom @AmeeLVSBags thanks for being vanana’s cheerleaders [emoji351] very good effort teehee! Thanks for all the reissue love gals
> 
> I spent too long in Chanel and sadly came out empty handed. Tried the suede biker boots and I’m in love with them but can’t decided between black and grey. Then decided I wanted silver slingbacks and the only pair in my size already had a scuff on them‍♀️. Oh well dh will be happy to see me without any need Chanel shopping bags
> 
> Ps @OsloChic my reissue is a 226


I am soooo seriously tempted by the boots too!!! I have the black leather ones and I really would love another pair of grey or navy ones. I find the ever slightly lighter color gives the beautiful suede texture the advantage to “shine” more  plus they use versatile dark colors that work with everything so you pretty much can’t go wrong and wear any of the three colors as if they are black anyway in styling and coordinating outfits. 

however , have been doing so well on holding back lately on chanel that I wanted to continue being good - actually need to


----------



## Marlee

Travelling home from a lovely day of shopping in Düsseldorf, Germany, with my burgundy Reissue 225 [emoji295]️


----------



## Iamminda

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4124108
> 
> View attachment 4124109
> 
> 
> This purse has a history. I bought it, sold it, bought it, gave it away, then I bought it again! Some of my friends know my love for a full flap bag and my constant battle at not buying seasonals, but maybe the third time is the charm for this particular seasonal sweetie! I am also happy to report that I finally had the chance to wear the velvet slingbacks that I purchased last year



You look amazing Nicole.  And beautiful bag and slingbacks as well.  Would have loved to see a full picture of your chic and elegant outfit (love the sheer flowiness ).


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> I am soooo seriously tempted by the boots too!!! I have the black leather ones and I really would love another pair of grey or navy ones. I find the ever slightly lighter color gives the beautiful suede texture the advantage to “shine” more  plus they use versatile dark colors that work with everything so you pretty much can’t go wrong and wear any of the three colors as if they are black anyway in styling and coordinating outfits.
> 
> however , have been doing so well on holding back lately on chanel that I wanted to continue being good - actually need to



The boots are so amazing aren’t they. I have to say that I’m swinging towards the grey. Though I am a bit conflicted about getting them as I live in London and by the time the weather changes enough for me to wear them it’ll be raining and suede and rains is never great combo.... but they are so pretty [emoji848]

I think I’m going to be finding restraint quite difficult this season as the Hamburg collection is right up my street!


----------



## Law

Marlee said:


> Travelling home from a lovely day of shopping in Düsseldorf, Germany, with my burgundy Reissue 225 [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124651



Such a beautiful reissue Marlee, your watch is also gorgeous. Hope you got some nice treats when shopping !


----------



## Auvina15

Marlee said:


> Travelling home from a lovely day of shopping in Düsseldorf, Germany, with my burgundy Reissue 225 [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124651


I love this beauty so much! Such a gorgeous red , and this aged calfskin piece just has the perfect amount of “wrinkles”!!!


----------



## Marlee

Law said:


> Such a beautiful reissue Marlee, your watch is also gorgeous. Hope you got some nice treats when shopping !



Thank you so much! I am very lucky to own both [emoji4] Yes, I bought some lovely items that were on sale! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Marlee

Auvina15 said:


> I love this beauty so much! Such a gorgeous red , and this aged calfskin piece just has the perfect amount of “wrinkles”!!!



Thank you for your kind words, I am in love with her as well, I got her June 1st and used her for the 27th time today! Have a great weekend!


----------



## nicole0612

Kendie26 said:


> Both of you 2 beauties are looking super fine & gorgeous as always & WOW nicole, that is quite the story!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty Nicole. This bag suits you.





Iamminda said:


> You look amazing Nicole.  And beautiful bag and slingbacks as well.  Would have loved to see a full picture of your chic and elegant outfit (love the sheer flowiness ).



Thank you my dear friends! A little someone got his sticky fingers near my CHANEL but luckily it was saved just in time!
The slingbacks were so painful! I forgot how much they hurt before being broken in. Luckily not much walking was required.
Here is a full body shot! Mirror selfies! [emoji28]


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Beautiful picture of you, dinner, the ocean, and your beautiful square mini!!  I love all of your mini's


----------



## love2learn

stylistbydesign said:


> Current mood: WOC, sandals, and dinner out.  Happy 4th!
> View attachment 4121485


Love your Woc!!  So fun and so cool!!


----------



## love2learn

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4121515
> 
> Royal blue


Such a special and gorgeous blue


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


Oh, please don't hide her!!!  This is that special red that makes everyone soooooo happy!!!  Gorgeous shot Kendie!!  This may be my second favorite of yours.  Of course Miss Grey classic flap is still my ultimate favorite


----------



## love2learn

kc_mae said:


> First time out for my 18s blue coco, and finished off the outfit with my fave Chanel slingbacks.


Beautiful combo!!  The blue looks perfect on your Coco!


----------



## love2learn

GaladrielDelabois said:


> View attachment 4122856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My pochette with Sam Edelman espadrilles.


How cute!!!  Of course it's hard to tell exactly with the lighting, but the shoes look to match your bag!  Either way, cute picture.


----------



## love2learn

merekat703 said:


> Late post. 4th of July. I love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123137


it is a beauty!!!


----------



## love2learn

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


Well I'm very happy you modeled your exquisite chevron Reissue!!!  Stunning!!


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> Travelling home from a lovely day of shopping in Düsseldorf, Germany, with my burgundy Reissue 225 [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124651


I adore my reissue and love seeing it in other colors!!  Especially when it's a beautiful color like this one


----------



## stylistbydesign

love2learn said:


> Love your Woc!!  So fun and so cool!!


Thanks so much, @love2learn!    I haven’t ever been attracted to WOCs, but I saw this one and was sucked in by the charms.  It’s been more useful than I thought it would!


----------



## Iamminda

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you my dear friends! A little someone got his sticky fingers near my CHANEL but luckily it was saved just in time!
> The slingbacks were so painful! I forgot how much they hurt before being broken in. Luckily not much walking was required.
> Here is a full body shot! Mirror selfies! [emoji28]
> View attachment 4124722
> 
> View attachment 4124723



Thank you for this picture of your beautiful outfit.  Wow, just stunning.  I love the sheer flowy outer layer so much (and really just love all of it).  Hope you had a great night out.  Bummer those slingbacks were painful (but they sure are pretty, lol).  Hugs to the little someone with the sticky fingers .


----------



## Law

love2learn said:


> Well I'm very happy you modeled your exquisite chevron Reissue!!!  Stunning!!



Thanks lovely L2L! 

I couldn’t be bothered to changed out of my actual clothes in to potential new ones so decided to take a selfie instead [emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> The boots are so amazing aren’t they. I have to say that I’m swinging towards the grey. Though I am a bit conflicted about getting them as I live in London and by the time the weather changes enough for me to wear them it’ll be raining and suede and rains is never great combo.... but they are so pretty [emoji848]
> 
> I think I’m going to be finding restraint quite difficult this season as the Hamburg collection is right up my street!


Hmmm London rain   I agree maybe wait for the leather ones to come back... if you can wait


----------



## nicole0612

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for this picture of your beautiful outfit.  Wow, just stunning.  I love the sheer flowy outer layer so much (and really just love all of it).  Hope you had a great night out.  Bummer those slingbacks were painful (but they sure are pretty, lol).  Hugs to the little someone with the sticky fingers .



Thank you IM! We are in Dallas, TX which is a full 40 degrees hotter than home so sheer layers were needed!


----------



## mmcjm

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


love your reissue!! is this 225 or 226???


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Beautiful picture of you, dinner, the ocean, and your beautiful square mini!!  I love all of your mini's


Thank you so much.


----------



## mstran87

heading out to brunch today with mini coco ^_^ .


----------



## MHLee

My companion for the day—small classic flap.


----------



## love2learn

mstran87 said:


> heading out to brunch today with mini coco ^_^ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124933
> View attachment 4124934


Beautiful background and BEAUTIFUL Coco!!!


----------



## love2learn

MHLee said:


> My companion for the day—small classic flap.
> View attachment 4124935


Gorgeous!!


----------



## MHLee

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Mosman

Out shopping !


----------



## chloebagfreak

mstran87 said:


> heading out to brunch today with mini coco ^_^ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124933
> View attachment 4124934


Absolutely gorgeous ! I must get a black Coco
The photos are so beautiful - Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Marlee

love2learn said:


> I adore my reissue and love seeing it in other colors!!  Especially when it's a beautiful color like this one



Thank you! The Reissue is simply stunning in every color!


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Hmmm London rain   I agree maybe wait for the leather ones to come back... if you can wait



I think I might have to wait and hope they bring the leather ones out again,   my Chanel budget is modest and I don’t want to buy something I’ll regret, even though to are so beautiful !


----------



## Law

mstran87 said:


> heading out to brunch today with mini coco ^_^ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124933
> View attachment 4124934



Beautiful photos mstran87 and your coco is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## Law

mmcjm said:


> love your reissue!! is this 225 or 226???



Thanks mmcjm [emoji16] it’s a 226


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Look at the stars
Look how they shine for you
And everything you do
Yeah they were all yellow  Blessed weekends!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Travelling home from a lovely day of shopping in Düsseldorf, Germany, with my burgundy Reissue 225 [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124651


Truly 1 of THE most stunning reissues ever....I LOVE seeing pics of her in her glory....AMAZING


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


I know I must bore you with compliments but you are just SOOOOOO super stylin’ dear Law....loving ALL your accessories....those glasses-hello!shoes, clothes & of course the bag


----------



## Kendie26

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4124301
> 
> : so back mini rectangle
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Incredibly beautiful woman, bag & pic....you look so joyful! LOVE this pic


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Look at the stars
> Look how they shine for you
> And everything you do
> Yeah they were all yellow  Blessed weekends!


So very pretty & feminine, as you always are dearest twinsie!! Beautiful ensemble....you could wear anything & look gorgeous though! Love the Coldplay lyrics too!


----------



## Kendie26

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you my dear friends! A little someone got his sticky fingers near my CHANEL but luckily it was saved just in time!
> The slingbacks were so painful! I forgot how much they hurt before being broken in. Luckily not much walking was required.
> Here is a full body shot! Mirror selfies! [emoji28]
> View attachment 4124722
> 
> View attachment 4124723


That dress is incredible & so you nicole-retry beyond words.....& yikes on that little man “O!” & his fingers


----------



## Kendie26

Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> So very pretty & feminine, as you always are dearest twinsie!! Beautiful ensemble....you could wear anything & look gorgeous though! Love the Coldplay lyrics too!


Awwwwww you always always makes me so happy my beautiful twins!!!  
Hehe yeah I love Coldplay songs! They are meaningful! Have a lovely weekend my twins!


----------



## mstran87

love2learn said:


> Beautiful background and BEAUTIFUL Coco!!!



Thank you . it was such a pretty day!



Law said:


> Beautiful photos mstran87 and your coco is stunning [emoji7]



^_^ thank you.  2nd time taking out mini coco. I'm so happy i chose the mini instead of small. 



chloebagfreak said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! I must get a black Coco
> The photos are so beautiful - Thanks for sharing !



thank you very much [emoji1]


----------



## mstran87

chloebagfreak said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! I must get a black Coco
> The photos are so beautiful - Thanks for sharing !


thank you!! yes you should .. black coco!! I'm so in love atm lol


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Look at the stars
> Look how they shine for you
> And everything you do
> Yeah they were all yellow  Blessed weekends!


Absolutely fabulous!!! Very beautiful classic bag and I adore your outfit!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Your pink mini is a stunner! I love love chocolate mousse, one of my favorite deserts!
Hope you had a wonderful night out with hubby!


----------



## Auvina15

mstran87 said:


> heading out to brunch today with mini coco ^_^ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124933
> View attachment 4124934


So gorgeous!!! The bag looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> I know I must bore you with compliments but you are just SOOOOOO super stylin’ dear Law....loving ALL your accessories....those glasses-hello!shoes, clothes & of course the bag



I love your compliments Kendie! You know you’re our Chanel compliment queen [emoji1357]! But seriously though thank you so much you are the sweetest gal!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)



Both your dessert and your bag look good enough to eat Kendie [emoji39]!


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Truly 1 of THE most stunning reissues ever....I LOVE seeing pics of her in her glory....AMAZING



Thank you, that is very kind! I love her as well [emoji2] Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Vanana

Target and grocery run with bright blue square mini - perfect for quick casual outings


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> I think I might have to wait and hope they bring the leather ones out again,   my Chanel budget is modest and I don’t want to buy something I’ll regret, even though to are so beautiful !


You are I both! The leather ones are classic they will come again


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Funny I was debating wearing exactly this bag today but then last minute changed my mind and went for the blue square mini . 

I totally understand DH on this one. If I see this chocolate mousse would want my own too


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Target and grocery run with bright blue square mini - perfect for quick casual outings
> View attachment 4125530


Gorgeous BLUE!!! Your outfit is the jumpsuit, isn’t it? I really like its color and prints!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous BLUE!!! Your outfit is the jumpsuit, isn’t it? I really like its color and prints!


Thank you  the pants were just simple Gap girlfriend cut chinos, not jumpsuit 
Photo if you’re interested


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Oh she’s beautiful   ... everything in this photo is an eye candy


----------



## luvlux64

First time out with my Espadrilles   ... also taking my sis small Boy a test drive  ... She’s in Italy and planning to get a Medium Boy. She’s trying to sell me this ... we’ll see if it fits my lifestyle


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> Target and grocery run with bright blue square mini - perfect for quick casual outings
> View attachment 4125530


Beautiful square mini. Love the blue!


----------



## Orchidlady

Going to Sunday brunch with the girls at Tom Ham’s Lighthouse


----------



## mstran87

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!! The bag looks fabulous on you!


[emoji7] [emoji8]  thanks !!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

My new Mini Coco!!


----------



## Orchidlady

mstran87 said:


> heading out to brunch today with mini coco ^_^ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124933
> View attachment 4124934


Your bag is absolutely gorgeous and you look amazing with it! The backdrop is so beautiful! May I ask where you live because I couldn’t figure out where that view is. You are Vietnamese (I’m guessing from your profile name) plus 87 means we are about the same age!!! Haha


----------



## Orchidlady

MHLee said:


> My companion for the day—small classic flap.
> View attachment 4124935


I heart skipped a beat. Your bag is amazing!


----------



## mstran87

Orchidlady said:


> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous and you look amazing with it! The backdrop is so beautiful! May I ask where you live because I couldn’t figure out where that view is. You are Vietnamese (I’m guessing from your profile name) plus 87 means we are about the same age!!! Haha


thank you!! yes, you are correct  . I'm from boston,  ma. the picture was taken in copley square and that's trinity church


----------



## rx4dsoul

Vanana said:


> Target and grocery run with bright blue square mini - perfect for quick casual outings [emoji813]
> View attachment 4125530


How gorgeous is that blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!” [emoji14] Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Kendie this is so pretty! You are the princess of pinks!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Dear S!
Dinner sounds delicious especially when your DH wanted 1 for himself!

Ack that Miss 17C Pink Chevron!!!! Always love that beauty!
I do! And she has been one that has never seen daylight! Lol
I’m terrified using it because of the light colour!
Do you use her with light colour outfit only?

Yes wonder if Vanana used hers too!!


----------



## aki_sato

I think I might have overkilled the outfit with too many Chanels! 

Light gold Rect Mini with 3 brooches:
17C Cactus
17 S/S CC
17 Cosmopolite Coco Gabrielle


----------



## MHLee

Orchidlady said:


> I heart skipped a beat. Your bag is amazing!


Thank you for such a kind compliment!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Wow, I don't know which is more drool worthy ... Pink Chanel or Chocolate Love it!! I'm a huge fan of anything pink


----------



## slip

Lamb skin Medium double flap lounging after a day of shopping


----------



## Kendie26

chloebagfreak said:


> My new Mini Coco!!
> View attachment 4125746


 Happy Congrats on your sweet Coco....she looks SO perfect on you & I love it crossbody style on you


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Your pink mini is a stunner! I love love chocolate mousse, one of my favorite deserts!
> Hope you had a wonderful night out with hubby!





Law said:


> Both your dessert and your bag look good enough to eat Kendie [emoji39]!





Vanana said:


> Funny I was debating wearing exactly this bag today but then last minute changed my mind and went for the blue square mini .
> 
> I totally understand DH on this one. If I see this chocolate mousse would want my own too





luvlux64 said:


> Oh she’s beautiful   ... everything in this photo is an eye candy





rx4dsoul said:


> Kendie this is so pretty! You are the princess of pinks!





aki_sato said:


> Dear S!
> Dinner sounds delicious especially when your DH wanted 1 for himself!
> 
> Ack that Miss 17C Pink Chevron!!!! Always love that beauty!
> I do! And she has been one that has never seen daylight! Lol
> I’m terrified using it because of the light colour!
> Do you use her with light colour outfit only?
> 
> Yes wonder if Vanana used hers too!!





chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, I don't know which is more drool worthy ... Pink Chanel or Chocolate Love it!! I'm a huge fan of anything pink


Kindest Thanks to all of you darling Chanel Diva’s!!Chanel pinks are def among some of my very favorites
@Vanana ~ha, i was trying to “channel”/wishful thinking into wearing your Pinkie on same day but now I am realizing you have not ONE, but at least TWO stunning bright blues!!! Ahso jealous@luvlux64 ~oooooh girl, me thinks you may be in a little “trouble” w/ your sis’ small Boy!!
Looks great on you!! @aki_sato OMG girl really? NO debut outting w/ your pink square mini yet?!! Get on it mama!!! Totally LOVE the rosegold mini you just posted& the brooch trio is awesome. I have not had any issues w/ my light pink & color transfer (yet) but I am very careful w/ what I wear w/ her & I’ve only had her out maybe 5-7 times max so far. I surely understand your concern. Either way, your entire mini collection is so phenomenal


----------



## Purrsey

I guess this shot doesn’t really count as action-action but it’s out of its closet getting ready to go out


----------



## chloebagfreak

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Congrats on your sweet Coco....she looks SO perfect on you & I love it crossbody style on you


Thanks so much! You are so sweet  It is so fun that you can wear it so many ways!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Out with my chanel jumbo and enjoying the sunset .. I love this bag so much .. I want a second one [emoji16]maybe the mini flap or boy bag


----------



## mmcjm

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


omg I LOVE this pink MINI!!!!!!!!!! i want one too


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


I forgot about this beauty  It's such the perfect shade of pink and photographs so well , and is so lady like and just down right gorgeous!!!  Your mousse looks fabulous and is seriously making me crave chocolate right now!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!!! Very beautiful classic bag and I adore your outfit!


Hehe thank you lovely!!!  My outfit is from my mum’s korea trip!  Have a beautiful week ahead dear!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Target and grocery run with bright blue square mini - perfect for quick casual outings
> View attachment 4125530


Perfect shade of mini for summer time.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Mosman said:


> Out shopping !


Ohh another perfect shade for summer!


----------



## Vanana

Super sloppy but that’s what a mini is for


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Super sloppy but that’s what a mini is for
> View attachment 4127792


What a unique and gorgeous mini!
Very cute dress, V.!


----------



## Auvina15

Carrying my large Reissue the other day!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Carrying my large Reissue the other day!
> 
> View attachment 4127808


She’s gorgeous and I like the casual vibe of this hardware with the larger size  
Your denim jacket is cool . I love having fun with denim pieces  they are made for it!!!


----------



## Vanana

Sandra.AT said:


> Out with my chanel jumbo and enjoying the sunset .. I love this bag so much .. I want a second one [emoji16]maybe the mini flap or boy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126362


Perfect demonstration of how a classic is versatile to dress up or down


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Wonder which one is more superlicious - dessert or pink mini?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Super sloppy but that’s what a mini is for
> View attachment 4127792


Looking casual and easy going..not sloppy. Mini goes perfectly.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Hope everyone had a great 4th holiday. Last week in actions, traveled with beige caviar mini which I absolutely love esp in warm weather. The dark red mini left behind (forgot to pack), wanted to wear it on the 4th, oh well, next year I guess. At least I brought all necessary beach gears


----------



## Nancy Wong

What do you do with the Chanel camellia stick on flowers? See mine


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel medium and ballerina flats.


----------



## Law

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel medium and ballerina flats.
> 
> View attachment 4128374



Beautiful super chic outfit steffysstyle !


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Looking perfect for summer with your sandals and bag! Love the view and food.


Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot summer night with my bronze mini.


Can't get enough of this beautiful bronze!!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Current mood: WOC, sandals, and dinner out.  Happy 4th!
> View attachment 4121485


Loving your slides and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Errands with navy mini and ripped jeans!
> View attachment 4122184


Wow love how this color pops! 


Auvina15 said:


> Carrying my large Reissue the other day!
> 
> View attachment 4127808


THE classic beauty on a beautiufl lady!
Love the print dress/skirt.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> This red lady has been in hiding forever so out she went...top pic shows her true color way better than the 2nd mod outside in sun. 14B red is “true red” leaning blue-red.


Beautiful pic, LOVE LOVE your beautiful bag!! 
Perfect combo with your matching cute top!


Kendie26 said:


> Little miss Pink chevron mini out for dinner & most yummy chocolate mousse ever last night. For the record, I suggested hubby & I share ONE dessert but when waitress came he said “we’ll have TWO!”  Wondered if my twinsie @Vanana may have worn hers last night too? Hmmm & I believe my dearest @aki_sato has the square version of this baby (if my memory is working)


Such a cool pic! That bag is gorgeous! Your dessert looks yummy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Ive realised its just too hot for trying on clothes


Maybe too hot but you(r) look so cool!


----------



## steffysstyle

Law said:


> Beautiful super chic outfit steffysstyle !



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Marlee said:


> Travelling home from a lovely day of shopping in Düsseldorf, Germany, with my burgundy Reissue 225 [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124651


This bag is soo amazing, LOVE the color!
Got anything (Chanel)??


----------



## Bibi25260

MHLee said:


> My companion for the day—small classic flap.
> View attachment 4124935


Maybe small but big impact: love the sheen and lusciousness, just beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> I think I might have overkilled the outfit with too many Chanels!
> 
> Light gold Rect Mini with 3 brooches:
> 17C Cactus
> 17 S/S CC
> 17 Cosmopolite Coco Gabrielle


Simply beautiful! No overkill possible with Chanel brooches


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hope everyone had a great 4th holiday. Last week in actions, traveled with beige caviar mini which I absolutely love esp in warm weather. The dark red mini left behind (forgot to pack), wanted to wear it on the 4th, oh well, next year I guess. At least I brought all necessary beach gears
> View attachment 4127919
> 
> View attachment 4127920
> 
> View attachment 4127922


Love your first look with yellow top!! This little beauty is so versatile.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking perfect for summer with your sandals and bag! Love the view and food.
> 
> Can't get enough of this beautiful bronze!!


Thank you so much, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> She’s gorgeous and I like the casual vibe of this hardware with the larger size
> Your denim jacket is cool . I love having fun with denim pieces  they are made for it!!!


Thank you, dear Vanana! I feel much more comfortable carrying this reissue than my classic jumbo for some reasons! I love denim too and this jacket I got from Bebe awhile back.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow love how this color pops!
> 
> THE classic beauty on a beautiufl lady!
> Love the print dress/skirt.


Thank you so much, sweet Bibi! I love that navy blue can be changed  its color in different lights. And my outfit was a jumpsuit actually! 
 Hope you’re enjoying the summer!


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Chanel medium and ballerina flats.
> 
> View attachment 4128374


Very beautiful flap and you look fabulous, S.!


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful flap and you look fabulous, S.!



Thank you so much Auvina!


----------



## MHLee

Bibi25260 said:


> Maybe small but big impact: love the sheen and lusciousness, just beautiful!!


Thank you for your kind compliment!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for my anniversary lunch with square red mini and matching ballerinas.


----------



## sandysu123

Got my white and black boy bag back from Leather Surgeons and taking it out today!


----------



## Marlee

Bibi25260 said:


> This bag is soo amazing, LOVE the color!
> Got anything (Chanel)??



Thank you so much!  No, I only got this Reissue a few weeks ago so this time I skipped Chanel, I felt quite proud of myself  I did buy some nice sale items at the new Anthropologie store though!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Loving your slides and bag!


Thanks, @Bibi25260!  The lucky charms WOC came to me pre-loved......when I saw her, I knew why I hadn't fallen for any other WOCs.   The slides were part of my first foray into Chanel shoes, and probably my favorite--so comfy!


----------



## stylistbydesign

sandysu123 said:


> Got my white and black boy bag back from Leather Surgeons and taking it out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128796


Wow!  Looks like LS did an amazing job....your Boy is pristine.  Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## sandysu123

stylistbydesign said:


> Wow!  Looks like LS did an amazing job....your Boy is pristine.  Enjoy wearing her!



Haha it was only a 40%-50% improvement (which was what they told me was expected)! But they did a great job. It was yellowed, had stains, lots of scratches, and really out of shape prior! Now, it looks great! LS did a great job!


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Maybe too hot but you(r) look so cool!



Thanks Bibi [emoji39]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for my anniversary lunch with square red mini and matching ballerinas.


GORGEOUSNESS!!! I love your entire look, my beautiful friend!!! Happy Anniversary!( yours is very close to mine)


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for my anniversary lunch with square red mini and matching ballerinas.



LOVING the pink tank/red mini COMBO! [emoji173]️[emoji175]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your first look with yellow top!! This little beauty is so versatile.


Thank you sweet @Bibi25260


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Long day, finally some RR with beige caviar mini out


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Carrying my large Reissue the other day!
> 
> View attachment 4127808


Ah yes...SO wonderful to see beautiful Auvina again in a glorious mod! Girl, you are killing it w/ this pic!Your hair & pants make me smile BIG & you know I’m all about THAT bag


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hope everyone had a great 4th holiday. Last week in actions, traveled with beige caviar mini which I absolutely love esp in warm weather. The dark red mini left behind (forgot to pack), wanted to wear it on the 4th, oh well, next year I guess. At least I brought all necessary beach gears
> View attachment 4127919
> 
> View attachment 4127920
> 
> View attachment 4127922


I’ve convinced myself that THIS is my favorite mini ever (still a little jealous) I always love seeing how you put your beautiful ensembles together as you never disappoint my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

mmcjm said:


> omg I LOVE this pink MINI!!!!!!!!!! i want one too





love2learn said:


> I forgot about this beauty  It's such the perfect shade of pink and photographs so well , and is so lady like and just down right gorgeous!!!  Your mousse looks fabulous and is seriously making me crave chocolate right now!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Wonder which one is more superlicious - dessert or pink mini?





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful pic, LOVE LOVE your beautiful bag!!
> Perfect combo with your matching cute top!
> 
> Such a cool pic! That bag is gorgeous! Your dessert looks yummy!


Kindest Thanks to all of you chanel lovers! Chanel does such lovely pinks. @love2learn -come to think of it, was I crazy to put my bag so close to a dark color like the chocolate mousse?!!I would have freaked & screamed if I spilt anything on that mini...& yes @Jkfashionstyle that dessert was uber superliciousCould go for another right NOW actually!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes...SO wonderful to see beautiful Auvina again in a glorious mod! Girl, you are killing it w/ this pic!Your hair & pants make me smile BIG & you know I’m all about THAT bag


Thank you so much, lovely K.!!! You’re the SWEETEST!


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> LOVING the pink tank/red mini COMBO! [emoji173]️[emoji175]


Thank you StefaniJoy.


Auvina15 said:


> GORGEOUSNESS!!! I love your entire look, my beautiful friend!!! Happy Anniversary!( yours is very close to mine)


Hello, lovely Auvina.  Thank you so much, my friend and Happy Anniversary to you too.


----------



## Panzanella

Currently crazy about this baby  Been wearing it everyday since I got it  Was unsure about it being wool at first but it actually turns out to be tougher than I thought...


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> Currently crazy about this baby  Been wearing it everyday since I got it  Was unsure about it being wool at first but it actually turns out to be tougher than I thought...
> View attachment 4129827


It’s a very beautiful bag! And it looks fabulous on you, Panzanella!


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Currently crazy about this baby  Been wearing it everyday since I got it  Was unsure about it being wool at first but it actually turns out to be tougher than I thought...
> View attachment 4129827





Auvina15 said:


> It’s a very beautiful bag! And it looks fabulous on you, Panzanella!


I second Auvina’s comment....you look fabulous Panzanella! This bag is the PERFECT companion to your chic outfit!


----------



## chanlov

Wearing my new pink woc on my trip to copenhagen
Ps: sorry for the shoes hahahah but I walked way too much to drop my nike


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Currently crazy about this baby  Been wearing it everyday since I got it  Was unsure about it being wool at first but it actually turns out to be tougher than I thought...
> View attachment 4129827


Love special editions like this one!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for my anniversary lunch with square red mini and matching ballerinas.


You look soooo pretty!!!  hot red and I love that beautiful skirt!!! Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## Panzanella

Auvina15 said:


> It’s a very beautiful bag! And it looks fabulous on you, Panzanella!


Thank you dear Auvina for your kind words! 


Kendie26 said:


> I second Auvina’s comment....you look fabulous Panzanella! This bag is the PERFECT companion to your chic outfit!


Aww thank you, Kendie! You are the sweetest! 


Vanana said:


> Love special editions like this one!!


Me too! Thank you, V


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You look soooo pretty!!!  hot red and I love that beautiful skirt!!! Happy anniversary!!!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Law

Panzanella said:


> Currently crazy about this baby  Been wearing it everyday since I got it  Was unsure about it being wool at first but it actually turns out to be tougher than I thought...
> View attachment 4129827



 Panzanella it looks absolutely fabulous on you! The charms from the Hamburg collection are so sweet! Is the cc clasp on this bag like a lil gold rope too? I love all the details


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for my anniversary lunch with square red mini and matching ballerinas.


You look stunning with your perfect summer outfit! LOVING ALL on you! 
Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Kendie26

chanlov said:


> Wearing my new pink woc on my trip to copenhagen
> Ps: sorry for the shoes hahahah but I walked way too much to drop my nike


Congrats on your very pretty new WOC! You look FANTASTIC...such a pretty gal & lately all I live in is sneaks w/ skirts, dresses, everything so I dig your look!


----------



## Panzanella

Law said:


> Panzanella it looks absolutely fabulous on you! The charms from the Hamburg collection are so sweet! Is the cc clasp on this bag like a lil gold rope too? I love all the details


Thank you! So sweet of you to say.  Yes the cc clasp is like a  golden rope and all the charms are just too cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning with your perfect summer outfit! LOVING ALL on you!
> Happy anniversary!!


Thank you so much Bibi.


----------



## loveydovey35

Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....


----------



## Dextersmom

Giving some love to my iridescent black medium CF today.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

MY UNICORN IS HERE!!! (Sorry for looking like a hot mess, been working all day!) I’m so happy I could cry!


----------



## Chanelandco

viaminorviator said:


> MY UNICORN IS HERE!!! (Sorry for looking like a hot mess, been working all day!) I’m so happy I could cry!
> 
> View attachment 4131308


It is gorgeous! Congrats Via ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....


Love the entire look! Very chic


----------



## Chanelandco

Panzanella said:


> Currently crazy about this baby  Been wearing it everyday since I got it  Was unsure about it being wool at first but it actually turns out to be tougher than I thought...
> View attachment 4129827


You are making me love this piece.. you wear it well❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....


you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Chanel923

viaminorviator said:


> MY UNICORN IS HERE!!! (Sorry for looking like a hot mess, been working all day!) I’m so happy I could cry!
> 
> View attachment 4131308


Just gorgeous.  That is how you should dress down your Chanel.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Giving some love to my iridescent black medium CF today.


Ooh love the skirt !


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

When you’re trying to take a date night selfie with your handbag and your husband grabs your boob mid-snap


----------



## Jaeshley

Having a great brunch in this chic french bistro in Singapore called Merci Marcel with my Vintage Classic Flap in Lambskin after a wild friday night.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Chanel923 said:


> Just gorgeous.  That is how you should dress down your Chanel.



Amen, sister!


----------



## choco30

Hanging out with my caviar boy and sandals on date night


----------



## Panzanella

Chanelandco said:


> You are making me love this piece.. you wear it well❤️


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....





Dextersmom said:


> Giving some love to my iridescent black medium CF today.





viaminorviator said:


> MY UNICORN IS HERE!!! (Sorry for looking like a hot mess, been working all day!) I’m so happy I could cry!
> 
> View attachment 4131308


Wow, all 3 of you lovely gals are killing it w/ your mods!   Those shoes are seriously the bomb-diggity @loveydovey35  & nice to see this baby out again @Dextersmom (adore that skirt) & @viaminorviator Congrats on your newestchanel...total stunner


----------



## Kendie26

choco30 said:


> Hanging out with my caviar boy and sandals on date night


Your Boy looks perfect on you...love your ensemble


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....


Love the shoes and bag! I was admiring these shoes yesterday on Chanel website.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Giving some love to my iridescent black medium CF today.


Love how it shines and how it looks on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

viaminorviator said:


> When you’re trying to take a date night selfie with your handbag and your husband grabs your boob mid-snap
> 
> View attachment 4131619


Congrats on this beautiful bag!
Oh la la a bit naughty....


----------



## Bibi25260

Earlier this week with miss Shiva.


----------



## Bibi25260

Today I took the CC timeless tote out for some fresh air, it's been a while.
For the pic logo is out but I wear this tote with logo inside.
Oh and that's my mom photobombing...

Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....


Look gorgeous Hun!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love how it shines and how it looks on you!





Chanel923 said:


> Ooh love the skirt !





Kendie26 said:


> Wow, all 3 of you lovely gals are killing it w/ your mods!   Those shoes are seriously the bomb-diggity @loveydovey35  & nice to see this baby out again @Dextersmom (adore that skirt) & @viaminorviator Congrats on your newestchanel...total stunner


Thank you, Chanel friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today I took the CC timeless tote out for some fresh air, it's been a while.
> For the pic logo is out but I wear this tote with logo inside.
> Oh and that's my mom photobombing...
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Earlier this week with miss Shiva.
> 
> View attachment 4131990


Two beautiful looks!!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, all 3 of you lovely gals are killing it w/ your mods!   Those shoes are seriously the bomb-diggity @loveydovey35  & nice to see this baby out again @Dextersmom (adore that skirt) & @viaminorviator Congrats on your newestchanel...total stunner



Thanks Kendie!!! I adore her!!!


----------



## Law

Oops, I did it again [emoji56]


----------



## gordea3

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving the shoes and bringing out one of my handbags today....



Omg the bag is totes amazing— but where did you get that amazing vest?! I need it!!


----------



## MHLee

viaminorviator said:


> When you’re trying to take a date night selfie with your handbag and your husband grabs your boob mid-snap
> 
> View attachment 4131619



Hahaha, at least he didn't accidentally grab your new bag!! I do love metallic color of yours so much


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Oops, I did it again [emoji56]


----------



## sandysu123

going out with my vintage Diana!


----------



## Law

sandysu123 said:


> going out with my vintage Diana!
> 
> View attachment 4132429



Gorgeous mod shot Sandysu! Your Diana is so stunning and looks perfect with your beautiful dress


----------



## sandysu123

Law said:


> Gorgeous mod shot Sandysu! Your Diana is so stunning and looks perfect with your beautiful dress


Thank you!


----------



## chanlov

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on your very pretty new WOC! You look FANTASTIC...such a pretty gal & lately all I live in is sneaks w/ skirts, dresses, everything so I dig your look!


Thank you!! ❤️ I love the high-low style too


----------



## myluvofbags

By baby in it's own chair for dinner


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

MHLee said:


> Hahaha, at least he didn't accidentally grab your new bag!! I do love metallic color of yours so much



Thank you! It's the Rose Gold from last year!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Heading for brunch


----------



## Kendie26

sandysu123 said:


> going out with my vintage Diana!
> 
> View attachment 4132429


 PHENOMENAL EVERYTHING!! This is a spectacular mod from pretty head to toe


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Heading for brunch


Snap snap snap my sweetest twinsie....looking fierce & gorgeous! Dying over your rockstuds


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Oops, I did it again [emoji56]


Gasp! WHAT is it! Ah, i need to check the “new” thread right now or else you need to confess dear beauty!!Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Earlier this week with miss Shiva.
> 
> View attachment 4131990





Bibi25260 said:


> Today I took the CC timeless tote out for some fresh air, it's been a while.
> For the pic logo is out but I wear this tote with logo inside.
> Oh and that's my mom photobombing...
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!


Shiva LOVES you!! YOU make Shiva look so pretty & classic& gosh I’m sorry I’m not remembering/realizing that you had a timeless CC tote! Wow woman, your collection is just too fab for words


----------



## Chanelandco

Alone with myself, contemplating my navy mini, biting crostinis, and enjoying ice cream. 
It was a short but cool me time


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanelandco said:


> Alone with myself, contemplating my navy mini, biting crostinis, and enjoying ice cream.
> It was a short but cool me time


Your navy mini is beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my red boy WOC.


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Your navy mini is beautiful!!


Thank you dextersmom ❤️


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! WHAT is it! Ah, i need to check the “new” thread right now or else you need to confess dear beauty!!Congrats!



Teehee I may have just confessed in the July thread my sweet Kendie [emoji56]


----------



## luvlux64

myluvofbags said:


> By baby in it's own chair for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132758


A yellow sibling of my baby blue?!!! Oh hello there, babe


----------



## luvlux64

Hope you’re all having a great summer weekend! 
Been busy the last couple of weeks celebrating my youngest son’s bday - yes, 2 weekends in a row & a trip to Virginia Beach... 10 years ago, he was born a preemie that he had to stay for 2 weeks in the hospital. So now, he calls it his “birthweek” 
Thanks to all who liked & quoted my Virginia Beach posts!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Alone with myself, contemplating my navy mini, biting crostinis, and enjoying ice cream.
> It was a short but cool me time


Oh I LOVE what you wrote!! That’s SO cool & your “me time” is PERFECT, along w/ that fantastic navy beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red boy WOC.


Chanel Goddess (I was going to wear my red WOC today but it poured rain) Yours is so pretty, along w/ that killer dress


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Hope you’re all having a great summer weekend!
> Been busy the last couple of weeks celebrating my youngest son’s bday - yes, 2 weekends in a row & a trip to Virginia Beach... 10 years ago, he was born a preemie that he had to stay for 2 weeks in the hospital. So now, he calls it his “birthweek”
> Thanks to all who liked & quoted my Virginia Beach posts!
> View attachment 4133348


What a super cool pic of this super chic bag gifted by your sweetest Mr luvlux!! Happiest Birthday week   (belated) to your darling son....he’s a very lucky chap!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Oh I LOVE what you wrote!! That’s SO cool & your “me time” is PERFECT, along w/ that fantastic navy beauty!


Indeed perfect mini and me time. Thanks my dear Kendie❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red boy WOC.


Pretty with floral dress @Dextersmom. Dress looks familiar, hmm..JCrew?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Heading for brunch


Whoa! Chic and sexy head to toes! Damn girl! Heads turned I bet @Firstchanellv28


----------



## myluvofbags

luvlux64 said:


> A yellow sibling of my baby blue?!!! Oh hello there, babe
> View attachment 4133347


This blue is stunning!!! So glad to see another.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Pretty with floral dress @Dextersmom. Dress looks familiar, hmm..JCrew?


Thank you and yes this dress is from J.Crew....loved it so much I got a second one in the black and white floral version. 


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Goddess (I was going to wear my red WOC today but it poured rain) Yours is so pretty, along w/ that killer dress


You are too kind, my friend.  Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Heading for brunch


Hubba hubba


----------



## love2learn

viaminorviator said:


> Off to a friends wedding with my new Boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 4132300


You look gorgeous!!!  Your new Boy looks amazing as well!


----------



## love2learn

sandysu123 said:


> going out with my vintage Diana!
> 
> View attachment 4132429


Love seeing the Diana bags when they come out to play!  Yours looks perfect against your beautiful sunny dress!


----------



## love2learn

myluvofbags said:


> By baby in it's own chair for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132758


Very pretty color!  I think if there were four chairs and four of us at the table, there would need to be a fifth chair added for my Chanel


----------



## sandysu123

love2learn said:


> Love seeing the Diana bags when they come out to play!  Yours looks perfect against your beautiful sunny dress!



Thank you! [emoji847] I have been using it more during the summer Bc it adds a bit of vintage flair to my floral dresses!


----------



## chloebagfreak

luvlux64 said:


> Hope you’re all having a great summer weekend!
> Been busy the last couple of weeks celebrating my youngest son’s bday - yes, 2 weekends in a row & a trip to Virginia Beach... 10 years ago, he was born a preemie that he had to stay for 2 weeks in the hospital. So now, he calls it his “birthweek”
> Thanks to all who liked & quoted my Virginia Beach posts!
> View attachment 4133348


Awe... Happy Happy Birthday to your sweet son . Sooo special!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Two beautiful looks!!


Thank you very much for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Shiva LOVES you!! YOU make Shiva look so pretty & classic& gosh I’m sorry I’m not remembering/realizing that you had a timeless CC tote! Wow woman, your collection is just too fab for words



Aww thank you soo much for your super sweet words as always!! 
Please don't be sorry I sort of forgot it myself I have this tote  I found a receipt in the bag from 2016, really too long time I haven't used it. And I don't remember when I got it...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red boy WOC.


Beautiful red and love your dress!


----------



## loveydovey35

gordea3 said:


> Omg the bag is totes amazing— but where did you get that amazing vest?! I need it!!


Thank you! i got the vest at Alice and Olivia


----------



## loveydovey35

rx4dsoul said:


> Look gorgeous Hun!


thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Earlier this week with miss Shiva.
> 
> View attachment 4131990



Classy and stunning!


----------



## loveydovey35

Bibi25260 said:


> Love the shoes and bag! I was admiring these shoes yesterday on Chanel website.



They are incredibly comfortable, really love them


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, all 3 of you lovely gals are killing it w/ your mods!   Those shoes are seriously the bomb-diggity @loveydovey35  & nice to see this baby out again @Dextersmom (adore that skirt) & @viaminorviator Congrats on your newestchanel...total stunner



Thank you dear Kendie


----------



## loveydovey35

viaminorviator said:


> MY UNICORN IS HERE!!! (Sorry for looking like a hot mess, been working all day!) I’m so happy I could cry!
> 
> View attachment 4131308



Congratulations, it is gorgeous and i hope you enjo0y her each time you bring her out


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> Giving some love to my iridescent black medium CF today.


Beautiful handbag, lovely look


----------



## loveydovey35

Chanelandco said:


> Love the entire look! Very chic



Thank you! so kind


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful handbag, lovely look


Thank you. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red and love your dress!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red boy WOC.


Stunning woc, DM! And your dress is so beautiful! You nailed it, my friend!


----------



## myluvofbags

love2learn said:


> Very pretty color!  I think if there were four chairs and four of us at the table, there would need to be a fifth chair added for my Chanel[emoji3]


Lol, I agree! It should be mandatory


----------



## myluvofbags

Me and my Chevron Statement Flap having coffee at McDonald's waiting for my daughter's dental appointment to finish


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> What a super cool pic of this super chic bag gifted by your sweetest Mr luvlux!! Happiest Birthday week   (belated) to your darling son....he’s a very lucky chap!


Thanks @Kendie26  ... been so behind in posting something  ... got this summer bag, with the beautiful weather & attracting pool color, I just went to the backyard and did this  ... thanks for the greetings   


myluvofbags said:


> This blue is stunning!!! So glad to see another.





chloebagfreak said:


> Awe... Happy Happy Birthday to your sweet son . Sooo special!


Thanks   , yes, he’s very sweet


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning woc, DM! And your dress is so beautiful! You nailed it, my friend!


Thank you, my sweet Auvina.


----------



## lnik

my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it


my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl


----------



## Vanana

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl


Picture perfect


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red boy WOC.


Beautiful red boy and lovely lady


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Snap snap snap my sweetest twinsie....looking fierce & gorgeous! Dying over your rockstuds


Hehehehe yeah you’re right my twins! Thank you for e wonderful compliments! Can’t stop snapping away! Love my newin rockstuds  have a wonderful week!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Whoa! Chic and sexy head to toes! Damn girl! Heads turned I bet @Firstchanellv28


Haha thanks babe!  Turn half way and saw I have a toddler tagging along and turn right away!  Momlife!  Have a wonderful week lovely!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> Hubba hubba


Haha you make wanna do my “thing”(groove to shimi shimi yay shimi yay swallala) 
Have a blessed week ahead!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Beautiful red boy and lovely lady


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Purrsey

Action on my daughter’s bed


----------



## Jaaanice

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl



OMG THE COLOR LOOKS AMAZING!!!!! is it a convenient bag?


----------



## Bibi25260

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl


Agree with Vanana perfect picture! Just like from a magazine!


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Classy and stunning!


Thank you so much!


----------



## julia.pa

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4134721
> 
> Action on my daughter’s bed



that‘s beautiful! what‘s the style called?


----------



## Audreytsy

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl



You're so beautiful!! I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Coco handle too!!


----------



## Kendie26

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl


EVERYTHING is this pic is SO DREAMY....absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Chanelandco

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl


Everything is perfect . Lovely smile❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

My companion of these days...


----------



## Purrsey

julia.pa said:


> that‘s beautiful! what‘s the style called?



Thanks. This is a discontinued model : Petite Timeless Tote. We call it PTT in short.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

lnik said:


> my favorite bag ever! my medium coco handle chanel bag! such a beautiful color i fell in love once i saw it
> 
> 
> my outfit is from free people and my shoes are ysl


You are so flawless!  Love your natural beauty and your gorgeous coco handle!


----------



## lnik

Jaaanice said:


> OMG THE COLOR LOOKS AMAZING!!!!! is it a convenient bag?



thank you so much! i’d say becaus of the color it isn’t very  convenient but if it were black or beige i’d say yes! it fits soooo much! and because it has the long strap i can just throw it over my shoulder and keep my hands/arms free!


----------



## lnik

Vanana said:


> Picture perfect


thanks so much❤️❤️


----------



## lnik

Firstchanellv28 said:


> You are so flawless!  Love your natural beauty and your gorgeous coco handle!


you are too sweet!! thank you


----------



## lnik

Bibi25260 said:


> Agree with Vanana perfect picture! Just like from a magazine!


thank you so much!


----------



## lnik

Audreytsy said:


> You're so beautiful!! I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Coco handle too!!


i say go for it! i went in for another boy bag, i never thought i’d love a coco handle this much!


----------



## lnik

Chanelandco said:


> Everything is perfect . Lovely smile❤️


thank you so much ❤️


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Jaaanice

lnik said:


> thank you so much! i’d say becaus of the color it isn’t very  convenient but if it were black or beige i’d say yes! it fits soooo much! and because it has the long strap i can just throw it over my shoulder and keep my hands/arms free!



I’m asking bc I’m gonna be a mom in 2 months and not sure if I should get a new medium boy or the coco handle [emoji31]


----------



## Dextersmom

Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.


----------



## ukyane

[emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.


Your red flap is sooo gorgeous! And I love your slides, they look so stylish and comfortable! Hope you’re enjoying the summer, lovely DM!


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.


A red chanel is IMO always a good idea ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


----------



## kc_mae

Shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale with my classic flap worn crossbody.


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


Love love love this WOC Kendie. The color is gorgeous. You make me dream about lambskin...❤️ And your dress is lovely!


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.


Gorgeous!!! Love the floral, flowy and summery dress 
Your mini and sandals are perfection


----------



## mstran87

off to dinner ^_^ I'll post more later if  i get better pics [emoji23]


----------



## mstran87

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts [emoji2]


beautiful!!!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


Love everything in the pictures 
Puffy red lambskin WOW! 

I love hydrangeas


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.





Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


Yowza!! You ladies look too hot in red!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.





Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts





kc_mae said:


> Shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale with my classic flap worn crossbody.



Looking gorgeous ladies in actions!
@Dextersmom - lovely red CF and floral dress, J.Crew?
@Kendie26 - Whoa! Perfectly put together WOC and dress, eye catching...
@kc_mae - Congratulations Mommy-to-be!  CF next to your baby bump


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


GLORIOUS!!! That RED is just too sexy!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Tailored shirtdress accessorized with gucci belt and beige caviar mini, went shopping for makeup.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking gorgeous ladies in actions!
> @Dextersmom - lovely red CF and floral dress, J.Crew?
> @Kendie26 - Whoa! Perfectly put together WOC and dress, eye catching...
> @kc_mae - Congratulations Mommy-to-be!  CF next to your baby bump


Thank you Jkfashionstlye.  Yes this is another J.Crew dress. 


Auvina15 said:


> Your red flap is sooo gorgeous! And I love your slides, they look so stylish and comfortable! Hope you’re enjoying the summer, lovely DM!


Thank you so much Auvina.  



Chanelandco said:


> A red chanel is IMO always a good idea ❤️


You are so right. Thank you.  



Bother Free said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the floral, flowy and summery dress
> Your mini and sandals are perfection


Thank you so much Bother Free.  So nice to see you here. 



Vanana said:


> Yowza!! You ladies look too hot in red!!


Thank you so much Vanana.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


You look fabulous, my friend.   Thank you for your kind words and so cool that we are twinning with our red beauties.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Tailored shirtdress accessorized with gucci belt and beige caviar mini, went shopping for makeup.
> View attachment 4137010


You look so cool and crisp.


----------



## mstran87

walking fo the car hehe.


----------



## lnik

Jaaanice said:


> I’m asking bc I’m gonna be a mom in 2 months and not sure if I should get a new medium boy or the coco handle [emoji31]


ok first of all congrats!! how exciting!! in that case i’d say a boy bag because you could cross body it and have your arms more free than just a long shoulder strap


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.


So beautifully, my friend


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


Another beautiful sexy red, girl friend.  You girls are killing it with all the red postings.  Oh my, gorgeous hydrangeas.... just love them both.


----------



## Audreytsy

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


Reasons why I'm always torn between pop colours or classic black when choosing a bag. The colour is just so beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> So beautifully, my friend


Thank you, my lovely Chanel923.  I hope that all is well with you.


----------



## MahaM

kc_mae said:


> Shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale with my classic flap worn crossbody.


Looks nice on you ...


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovely Chanel923.  I hope that all is well with you.


All is well my friend.  The kids are out of school so it gets really crazy busy at times. The dark pink this season is so tempting but I think our 17B dark red mini and M/L is enough.  Maybe I’ll  get a small SLG in that dark pink to satisfy my cravings.


----------



## OsloChic

Can you even wear a CF with Birkinstocks? I think yes[emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

I like all the discontinued totes of Chanel. Although I think GST is too chunky. This PST serves me well. All the raves about minis now (has been so for years). I’d say PST is the mini version of chanel tote


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Tailored shirtdress accessorized with gucci belt and beige caviar mini, went shopping for makeup.
> View attachment 4137010


OhLaLa, me lovesKilling it in that shirt dress...love the white & beige combo (neutral lovers paradise)


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> walking fo the car hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137266


Your gorgeous chevron Coco looks AMAZING on you...love your outfit & hair too!


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> beautiful!!!





Bother Free said:


> Love everything in the pictures
> Puffy red lambskin WOW!
> 
> I love hydrangeas





Vanana said:


> Yowza!! You ladies look too hot in red!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking gorgeous ladies in actions!
> @Dextersmom - lovely red CF and floral dress, J.Crew?
> @Kendie26 - Whoa! Perfectly put together WOC and dress, eye catching...
> @kc_mae - Congratulations Mommy-to-be!  CF next to your baby bump





Auvina15 said:


> GLORIOUS!!! That RED is just too sexy!





Dextersmom said:


> You look fabulous, my friend.   Thank you for your kind words and so cool that we are twinning with our red beauties.





Chanel923 said:


> Another beautiful sexy red, girl friend.  You girls are killing it with all the red postings.  Oh my, gorgeous hydrangeas.... just love them both.





Audreytsy said:


> Reasons why I'm always torn between pop colours or classic black when choosing a bag. The colour is just so beautiful!





Chanelandco said:


> Love love love this WOC Kendie. The color is gorgeous. You make me dream about lambskin...❤️ And your dress is lovely!


You Chanel darlings are all way too kind; many thanks to all of you!
@Bother Free ...me too my friend, i am hydrangea obsessed so I hope folks don’t tire of my outdoor pics!
@Dextersmom  I see you are rockin’ some new emojis here my lovely 
@Audreytsy I get it! Black or pop color It took me a long time to take the plunge on reds but I’m glad i did
Kindest Thanks again to ALL of you sweet gals!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

OsloChic said:


> Can you even wear a CF with Birkinstocks? I think yes[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137392


looks great. i bet no one will even see the shoes, all eyes on the bag!!!


----------



## lily888

OsloChic said:


> Can you even wear a CF with Birkinstocks? I think yes[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137392



Absolutely  Shopping with this beauty the other day. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## OsloChic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> looks great. i bet no one will even see the shoes, all eyes on the bag!!!



Haha yes you do get some looks on the street with this massive Chanel-bag [emoji4]


----------



## OsloChic

lily888 said:


> Absolutely  Shopping with this beauty the other day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4137670



So pretty! 
Perfect pairing [emoji108]


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Tailored shirtdress accessorized with gucci belt and beige caviar mini, went shopping for makeup.
> View attachment 4137010


Gorgeous just gorgeous!!


----------



## Vanana

lily888 said:


> Absolutely  Shopping with this beauty the other day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4137670


That’s a clear yes from me


----------



## Dextersmom

viaminorviator said:


> Maiden voyage for my new medium. Classing it up at Red Robin with the kids. Love how much easier it is to dress down my Boy!


You look adorable and I am a huge fan of the veggie burger at RR.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> You look so cool and crisp.





Kendie26 said:


> OhLaLa, me lovesKilling it in that shirt dress...love the white & beige combo (neutral lovers paradise)





Vanana said:


> Gorgeous just gorgeous!!



Thank you ladies for the sweet compliments, certainly made my day!  Happy Friday!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Wearing my Chanel sandals from the sale for the first time to work. They are super comfy, but the sole makes a squeaking sound when I walk from my foot sticking to the leather and getting separated when I step. I hope it goes away!


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.


----------



## Tykhe

Out with new mini!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.


Beautiful bag and beautiful you, my friend!!! Always love that white skirt on you! And yes, those matching sandals are super cool!


----------



## Auvina15

Tykhe said:


> Out with new mini!


Absolutely a gorgeous classic piece!!! 
Congrats, Tykhe!


----------



## Auvina15

viaminorviator said:


> Maiden voyage for my new medium. Classing it up at Red Robin with the kids. Love how much easier it is to dress down my Boy!


The Boy is a stunner and you look so cool with it, V.! ❤️


----------



## Auvina15

.


----------



## Auvina15

.


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.



Love this color!


----------



## Vanana

work and play today  
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.





Tykhe said:


> Out with new mini!



@Dextersmom - You have a colorful collection I must say. 
@Tykhe - Congratulations on your new babe! 
Cheers to the weekend ladies!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Rocking it both looks @Vanana  
Playful and fun (2nd outfit) ooh and that 17B dark red mini, me  it long time  (bag twins)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Again with beige caviar mini today, such a nice breezy day, ppl watching while sipping rose outdoor  cheers to the weekend everyone


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Again with beige caviar mini today, such a nice breezy day, ppl watching while sipping rose outdoor  cheers to the weekend everyone
> View attachment 4139225



You always look stunning my friend @Jkfashionstyle  as well as  @Vanana  and  not to mention all the wonderful tpf members who I adore beyond words @Dextersmom @Kendie26 @shopgirl4cc @Bibi25260 @Bother Free @GeorginaLavender @Iamminda @whiteswan1010 @calflu @*MJ* @youngster @GlitterEyebags wishing you all a fab weekend ahead with your loved ones.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Rocking it both looks @Vanana
> Playful and fun (2nd outfit) ooh and that 17B dark red mini, me  it long time  (bag twins)


Thank you my friend! 17b red is part of chanel red history now  it’s so slick!!! The caviar has a sheen to it and it’s just so darn sexy  I still get so excited when looking at it, after owning it for so long now!


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Again with beige caviar mini today, such a nice breezy day, ppl watching while sipping rose outdoor  cheers to the weekend everyone
> View attachment 4139225


Is this the beige from recent season? I never seen a photo of it with such a pretty rosy glow! Spectacular! Is this NYC uptown? Been so busy haven’t had chance to get out there for quite some time now... probably good for the wallet 
It’s such a nice day!!! It’s really hot still under direct sunlight but the family grabbed our tablets and pitcher of tea and went out to hang out in the shades of the trees on our new patio.  it was so comfortable and with the breeze it was just  - perfection


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> You always look stunning my friend @Jkfashionstyle  as well as  @Vanana  and  not to mention all the wonderful tpf members who I adore beyond words @Dextersmom @Kendie26 @shopgirl4cc @Bibi25260 @Bother Free @GeorginaLavender @Iamminda @whiteswan1010 @calflu @*MJ* wishing you all a fab weekend ahead with your loved ones.


@fally, how are you darling? So nice to hear from you, missed you here...hope all is well and enjoying the summer. Xoxo xoxo


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Auvina15 said:


> The Boy is a stunner and you look so cool with it, V.! ❤️



Thanks Auvina!!!! I really do adore the Boy, which is funny because I never thought I would!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098



Gorgeous!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @fally, how are you darling? So nice to hear from you, missed you here...hope all is well and enjoying the summer. Xoxo xoxo


Hey there gorgeous @Jkfashionstyle  been taking a break lovely. I will be back when little one returns to school in Sept. hopefullyHope you and your family are all well hun and enjoy your time in the city for me as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful you, my friend!!! Always love that white skirt on you! And yes, those matching sandals are super cool!


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Oh my my... you’re KILLING it, my friend!!!!
My favorites are your first outfit and THAT red mini, other than that, the rest is..... too adorable!!! ....Huge fan here.....


----------



## Dextersmom

Miso Fine said:


> Love this color!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Two lovely looks Vanana.


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Again with beige caviar mini today, such a nice breezy day, ppl watching while sipping rose outdoor  cheers to the weekend everyone
> View attachment 4139225


Love love this fantastic beige more and more every single time I see it...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.



So nice to see her out with you!!  My lady is getting a Spa treatment ... can’t wait till she comes back!!

You look terrific in your ensemble [emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> So nice to see her out with you!!  My lady is getting a Spa treatment ... can’t wait till she comes back!!
> 
> You look terrific in your ensemble [emoji171]


Thank you so much! Can't wait to see you with yours soon.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.


Wow, what a perfect outfit.  Love all the iridescence-ness.


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Really love your blouse and jumper.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Again with beige caviar mini today, such a nice breezy day, ppl watching while sipping rose outdoor  cheers to the weekend everyone
> View attachment 4139225


Beautiful mini....it’s a very gorgeous neutral.


----------



## kel28

kc_mae said:


> Shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale with my classic flap worn crossbody.


For all those ladies who say medium classic doesn't work crossbody, you and your beautiful bump just proved them wrong


----------



## Kendie26

I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!  
Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


----------



## Kendie26

Tykhe said:


> Out with new mini!


Congrats again Tykhe on this phenomenal little gem!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my red Chanel's today; medium CF and spa slides.


What a perfect combo!!  
And loving your summer dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


 A RED BEAUTY!! Beautiful pop of color! And love the print dress!
A stunning summer outfit! 


Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


Oh wow I've must have forgoten you have this beauty, I'm so sorry! Wow stunning bag again and perfect for summer and loving your outfit again!! Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Tailored shirtdress accessorized with gucci belt and beige caviar mini, went shopping for makeup.
> View attachment 4137010


Such a clean and fresh look, loving it all and of course that little beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4137428
> 
> I like all the discontinued totes of Chanel. Although I think GST is too chunky. This PST serves me well. All the raves about minis now (has been so for years). I’d say PST is the mini version of chanel tote


Yes Chanel should bring this little beauty back!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> A RED BEAUTY!! Beautiful pop of color! And love the print dress!
> A stunning summer outfit!
> 
> Oh wow I've must have forgoten you have this beauty, I'm so sorry! Wow stunning bag again and perfect for summer and loveing your outfit again!! Have a wonderful weekend!!


Kindest thanks my dearest friend!! Again, SOOOOO excited for you-know-what!!


----------



## Bibi25260

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Wearing my Chanel sandals from the sale for the first time to work. They are super comfy, but the sole makes a squeaking sound when I walk from my foot sticking to the leather and getting separated when I step. I hope it goes away!


These are so classy and elegant! Hope the squeaking will go away...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.


 you make the perfect combos!! Again stunning pairing!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Love both looks!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Again with beige caviar mini today, such a nice breezy day, ppl watching while sipping rose outdoor  cheers to the weekend everyone
> View attachment 4139225


Picture perfect, loving your mini!! 
Enjoy your rose and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> You always look stunning my friend @Jkfashionstyle  as well as  @Vanana  and  not to mention all the wonderful tpf members who I adore beyond words @Bibi25260 wishing you all a fab weekend ahead with your loved ones.


@fally thank you so much dear fally!! 
Have a wonderful weekend with your family!!


----------



## Panzanella

Taking mini to friend’s wedding


----------



## Vanana

viaminorviator said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

viaminorviator said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you son much


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my my... you’re KILLING it, my friend!!!!
> My favorites are your first outfit and THAT red mini, other than that, the rest is..... too adorable!!! ....Huge fan here.....


Thanks auvina  mutual fandom here


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Two lovely looks Vanana.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Love both looks!!


Thanks bibi  got the romper set from Hawaii 2 years ago and realized that I haven’t worn it since then, so made it a point to wear it last night


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


Oh the drop dead gorgeous metallic neutral (a reissue no less) that I had to force myself not to hunt down due to bad behaviors at that time. Lucky you got it so I  get to still admire it!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Taking mini to friend’s wedding
> View attachment 4139516


Such a gorgeous dress!!! Is that the pearly white that tortured me for a whole season?  
Hmmm I feel like you need to get a camellia for this dress *hehehe evil attempt at enabling*


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Thanks bibi  got the romper set from Hawaii 2 years ago and realized that I haven’t worn it since then, so made it a point to wear it last night


Yes you should wear this gorgeous romper more and now it's the time, enjoy your summer!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> you make the perfect combos!! Again stunning pairing!


Thank you.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


I really love this metallic beige. I was looking for one in 225 size but boutique SA said they only order 226, so I got the WOC instead.


----------



## fally

Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend

17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think


----------



## fally

Good Afternoon gorgeous @Kendie26  you look lovely. This has always been my favorite color / reissue which makes my heart skip a beat. Hope you are having a great start to your weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


Gorgeous, my friend and thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Panzanella said:


> Taking mini to friend’s wedding
> View attachment 4139516


Wow.  You are looking very lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


You look wonderful, my friend.  I adore how you pair your Chanel red with Gucci red.


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> You look wonderful, my friend.  I adore how you pair your Chanel red with Gucci red.



Oh thank you my darling friend @Dextersmom  , I almost wore the beige from last season that your wonderful SA found for me but I was worried that I would ruin it at the hair salon today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).


----------



## fally

I love this pairing my sweet friend @Dextersmom  hope you have a wonderful day with DH


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).



Very causal chic @ Dextersmom. Love this look on you .


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Bibi25260 said:


> These are so classy and elegant! Hope the squeaking will go away...


Thank you. So far I wore two days in a row and noticed it is getting less.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Very causal chic @ Dextersmom. Love this look on you .


Thank you so much. 


fally said:


> I love this pairing my sweet friend @Dextersmom  hope you have a wonderful day with DH


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).


Yay for 17B!  Hope it's keeping you away from sweeping all the 18Bs too 
that is a very cute skirt!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ mom....”twinning on the red” w/ my beloved gal @Dextersmom .....you look beautiful today DM. This is 18C “light red” w/ the puffiest lambskin quilts


 Love this @Kendie26 ! And your wrap dress is beautiful


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Love  both ootd @Vanana ! And the legs    Wow!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been a while since I posted & wore this seasonal flap... went out for lunch with my sis & her bff. Went a little shopping after  . Have a great weekend everyone   . Love seeing all your Chanel photos


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


Indeed 17B red and GG @fally, nicely put together I love using this bag


----------



## ailoveresale

Out with my 17C grey boy today [emoji5]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Yay for 17B!  Hope it's keeping you away from sweeping all the 18Bs too
> that is a very cute skirt!


Thanks Vanana.   I think I've gotten the sirens call of the 18B out of my system.


----------



## Auvina15

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


I love love the entire ensemble!!! How’ve you been, sweet fally?
Huge LOVE for your 17b red mini....


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).


Sooo cute, sweet DM!!! Love your ballerinas, and your red mini is breathtaking!!! It’s understanding that you don’t need a 18b pink mini... I... might do as I don’t have a 17b red piece!!!
I might bring out my red mini tmr to chill out my craving of a 18b pink mini


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


Absolutely GLORIOUS, darling K.!!! Chanel had been done quite afew insane colors lately...


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> Taking mini to friend’s wedding
> View attachment 4139516


You’re so beautiful, P.! 
....And such a gorgeous mini you have!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while since I posted & wore this seasonal flap... went out for lunch with my sis & her bff. Went a little shopping after  . Have a great weekend everyone   . Love seeing all your Chanel photos
> View attachment 4140063
> View attachment 4140064


Very chic and unique flap! All the other items are sooo beautiful too!


----------



## Auvina15

ailoveresale said:


> Out with my 17C grey boy today [emoji5]
> View attachment 4140100


What a stunning BOY!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Indeed 17B red and GG @fally, nicely put together I love using this bag


 my lovely @Jkfashionstyle  , you're the sweetest. I try my friend, sometimes I get it right and other times I think "what the heck was I thinking and why did hubby let me leave my home in such a state"


----------



## fally

Auvina15 said:


> I love love the entire ensemble!!! How’ve you been, sweet fally?
> Huge LOVE for your 17b red mini....


Hello my darling @Auvina15 , oh thank you hun. I am great lovely, how are you sweetheart? I have been wearing 17B all summer long, never thought that it would be such a neutral color. Hope you are having a fab evening


----------



## Auvina15

fally said:


> Hello my darling @Auvina15 , oh thank you hun. I am great lovely, how are you sweetheart? I have been wearing 17B all summer long, never thought that it would be such a neutral color. Hope you are having a fab evening


I’m doing great, my friend! Have been busy with kiddos and enjoyed the summer since it’s too short in here where I live! And still hanging around tpf.... Have a wonderful night, darling!


----------



## fally

Auvina15 said:


> I’m doing great, my friend! Have been busy with kiddos and enjoyed the summer since it’s too short in here where I live! And still hanging around tpf.... Have a wonderful night, darling!



Oh hun @Auvina15   , Wishing you a wonderful Summer with your sweet babies and family . I can relate my friend, as much as I try, tpf is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Jaaanice

Wearing my June sales score - pink sandals today! 

The suns finally out after 1 month of rain [emoji30]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Sooo cute, sweet DM!!! Love your ballerinas, and your red mini is breathtaking!!! It’s understanding that you don’t need a 18b pink mini... I... might do as I don’t have a 17b red piece!!!
> I might bring out my red mini tmr to chill out my craving of a 18b pink mini


Thank you, my sweet friend.  I look forward to seeing your red mini the next time you use her.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> work and play today
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4139097
> View attachment 4139098


Wow you are always stunning regardless of dressing up or down! Just love your style and your edginess!


----------



## LavenderIce

My 18s Pink Mini making magic during a GNO




At brunch (room service)


----------



## ElishaHK

My Chanel multicolour out with me for a work day. I love its tweed x leather combination [emoji7][emoji7] 
View attachment 4140303


----------



## Kendie26

Jaaanice said:


> Wearing my June sales score - pink sandals today!
> 
> The suns finally out after 1 month of rain [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 4140180


Wow those are absolutely BEAUTIFUL & look stunning on you!We must live in the same area w/ all this rain


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


You look super duper adorbs & chic sweetest FallyLOVE it & I always think of you when i see Gucci sneaks, which I swear I am getting some day


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while since I posted & wore this seasonal flap... went out for lunch with my sis & her bff. Went a little shopping after  . Have a great weekend everyone   . Love seeing all your Chanel photos
> View attachment 4140063
> View attachment 4140064


Have indeed missed you & your super fun/stylish pics! Twins on the light pink cardholderWondering if you decided on your sis’ Boyfor yourself?!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh the drop dead gorgeous metallic neutral (a reissue no less) that I had to force myself not to hunt down due to bad behaviors at that time. Lucky you got it so I  get to still admire it!





Chanel923 said:


> I really love this metallic beige. I was looking for one in 225 size but boutique SA said they only order 226, so I got the WOC instead.





fally said:


> Good Afternoon gorgeous @Kendie26  you look lovely. This has always been my favorite color / reissue which makes my heart skip a beat. Hope you are having a great start to your weekend.





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, my friend and thank you.





luvlux64 said:


> Love this @Kendie26 ! And your wrap dress is beautiful





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely GLORIOUS, darling K.!!! Chanel had been done quite afew insane colors lately...


Thanks so much all of you dearest Chanel Diva’s! 
@Vanana ~ I recall you being tempted on this metallic beige, but you got that dynamite metallic rosey/gold around the same time& I know you like the 225 size, whereas mine is 226. I got this one from our shared SA@Chanel923 yes I absolutely remember when you got this beautiful metallic beige in the WOC...i hope you are loving it as it was TDF stunning in the WOC>@fally @Dextersmom you both rock your 17B reds perfectly! Love that new tweed skirt DM (BR as in Banana Republic?) Thanks again & big LOVE to all of you!


----------



## Kendie26

We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> Such a gorgeous dress!!! Is that the pearly white that tortured me for a whole season?
> Hmmm I feel like you need to get a camellia for this dress *hehehe evil attempt at enabling*


Thank you, V!  Nope this was from spring act 1. Just go get the pearly white, girl  ((enabling back... )) 


Dextersmom said:


> Wow.  You are looking very lovely.


Thank you! Kind of you to say 


Auvina15 said:


> You’re so beautiful, P.!
> ....And such a gorgeous mini you have!


Aww, thank you so much, Auvina


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Taking mini to friend’s wedding
> View attachment 4139516


Beauty & the bag!!! Hope you had a blast. We have 3 weddings coming up & i wish I had some of your dresses to wear!


----------



## Vanana

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wow you are always stunning regardless of dressing up or down! Just love your style and your edginess!


Thank you and I love yours! It’s great to see how we all style our chanels differently and we get more use out of them!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Thank you, V!  Nope this was from spring act 1. Just go get the pearly white, girl  ((enabling back... ))
> 
> Thank you! Kind of you to say
> 
> Aww, thank you so much, Auvina


Hi Pan 
Nah I’ve been relatively good lately on handbags (but bad on RTW) so I’m going to enable others fabulous collections, like yours!!!


----------



## Jaaanice

Kendie26 said:


> Wow those are absolutely BEAUTIFUL & look stunning on you!We must live in the same area w/ all this rain



Thanks!!! Are you in Hong Kong too??????  The weather forecast for the next 10 days is: thunderstorms EVERYDAY. [emoji30] at least we had a sunny and great weekend though


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!



Good Morning my beautiful friend @Kendie26 , looking absolutely gorgeous  Hope you, DH and your friends had a blast, congrats to them on their new journey as a married couple.

P.S. Thank you my darling for always being so kind and lovely in all of your responses. You are such a joy to chat with.  You always bring a huge smile to my face.


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Beauty & the bag!!! Hope you had a blast. We have 3 weddings coming up & i wish I had some of your dresses to wear!


Thank you, dear Kendie  Yep it was fun. I’m sure you will look great like you always do so don’t forget to post mod shots! 


Vanana said:


> Hi Pan
> Nah I’ve been relatively good lately on handbags (but bad on RTW) so I’m going to enable others fabulous collections, like yours!!!


 I can see why you love all those RTW. You always look stunning in them!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


You look so light and breezy.....I love this look.  I forgot about this edgy wallet of yours. 
PS. I did use BR for Banana Republic


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Hey there gorgeous @Jkfashionstyle  been taking a break lovely. I will be back when little one returns to school in Sept. hopefullyHope you and your family are all well hun and enjoy your time in the city for me as well.


Come back soon...all the ladies missed you here. Hope you’re enjoying the beige mini from 18S as much as me. See you soon my friend  @fally


----------



## Chanel923

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


Perfect causal outfit ... lets keep posting this red mini so us 17B is not tempted by the 18B dark pink


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).


Yay another shot of  ‘curving the temptation’ mini.  Love the skirt.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


Totally love, darling K.!
I never knew an iPhone plus would fit in a large CC wallet. It’s very interesting! It looks fabulous as a clutch too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Yay another shot of  ‘curving the temptation’ mini.  Love the skirt.


Thank you!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Come back soon...all the ladies missed you here. Hope you’re enjoying the beige mini from 18S as much as me. See you soon my friend  @fally


Oh thank you sweetheart @Jkfashionstyle , I love the recent beige my friend, wore it to my little girl's 5th grade graduation with a pair of manolo hangisi which i scored at 40% off. Here's what I wore but I didn't post my group pics. It was a tough decision because I couldn't chose between the two beige minis.

My little one was wear a D&G dress


----------



## fally

Chanel923 said:


> Perfect causal outfit ... lets keep posting this red mini so us 17B is not tempted by the 18B dark pink


 dearest @Chanel923 , I really needed to start enjoying my collection more instead of neglecting them.


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> Thank you, dear Kendie  Yep it was fun. I’m sure you will look great like you always do so don’t forget to post mod shots!
> 
> I can see why you love all those RTW. You always look stunning in them!


Thanks credit goes to Karl and I figure i get to be only young once (for so long ) and might as well begin to invest in timeless pieces at this point in my life


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Is this the beige from recent season? I never seen a photo of it with such a pretty rosy glow! Spectacular! Is this NYC uptown? Been so busy haven’t had chance to get out there for quite some time now... probably good for the wallet
> It’s such a nice day!!! It’s really hot still under direct sunlight but the family grabbed our tablets and pitcher of tea and went out to hang out in the shades of the trees on our new patio.  it was so comfortable and with the breeze it was just  - perfection


@Vanana, Yes from recent season, pic taken outdoor (no filter on pic), sometimes color changes under direct sunlight as well on pics.

Major touristy area in Rockefeller Ctr, certain area set up with outdoor tables by restaurants during the summer, so nice sipping and ppl watching outside under the shades.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Love love this fantastic beige more and more every single time I see it...





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful mini....it’s a very gorgeous neutral.





Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue





Bibi25260 said:


> Such a clean and fresh look, loving it all and of course that little beauty!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Picture perfect, loving your mini!!
> Enjoy your rose and have a wonderful weekend!



Thank you everyone! @Bibi25260 @Chanel923 @Auvina15 @Kendie26. I love this beige mini, pretty much goes with all my light colored outfits. Hope everyone enjoying their weekend. Cheers!

@Kendie26 - Come visit my dear let’s swap our beige bags.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


@Kendie26,  the accessories and wallet. Aren’t we all suckers for cc logo?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Jaaanice said:


> Wearing my June sales score - pink sandals today!
> 
> The suns finally out after 1 month of rain [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 4140180



Oh my gosh that Garden Party is amazing.


----------



## Kendie26

Jaaanice said:


> Thanks!!! Are you in Hong Kong too??????  The weather forecast for the next 10 days is: thunderstorms EVERYDAY. [emoji30] at least we had a sunny and great weekend though


No, I’m in USA but we have similar rain forecast the next umteen days...hang tough Jaaanice!


----------



## Tykhe

Loving this 18b mini!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Oh thank you sweetheart @Jkfashionstyle , I love the recent beige my friend, wore it to my little girl's 5th grade graduation with a pair of manolo hangisi which i scored at 40% off. Here's what I wore but I didn't post my group pics. It was a tough decision because I couldn't chose between the two beige minis.
> 
> My little one was wear a D&G dress
> 
> View attachment 4140643
> View attachment 4140647
> View attachment 4140660
> View attachment 4140709


Awhhh..congratulations on your little girl milestones graduation  Pretty little dress   And you mama on the other hand, looking classy & sexy with those gorgeous heels @fally   Always hard to decide which beige to use as both gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Oh thank you sweetheart @Jkfashionstyle , I love the recent beige my friend, wore it to my little girl's 5th grade graduation with a pair of manolo hangisi which i scored at 40% off. Here's what I wore but I didn't post my group pics. It was a tough decision because I couldn't chose between the two beige minis.
> 
> My little one was wear a D&G dress
> 
> View attachment 4140643
> View attachment 4140647
> View attachment 4140660
> View attachment 4140709





fally said:


> Good Morning my beautiful friend @Kendie26 , looking absolutely gorgeous  Hope you, DH and your friends had a blast, congrats to them on their new journey as a married couple.
> 
> P.S. Thank you my darling for always being so kind and lovely in all of your responses. You are such a joy to chat with.  You always bring a huge smile to my face.


Big thank YOU sweet Fally-we all adore you! You look AWESOME in that beloved beige mini mod w/ your precious daughter & those shoes are HOT!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love, darling K.!
> I never knew an iPhone plus would fit in a large CC wallet. It’s very interesting! It looks fabulous as a clutch too!


Thank you darling A!!  Just FYI/to clarify- i did take off my iPhone 8+ case cover when I slipped it inside the Boy wallet last night. It did fit w/ the cover on but I didn’t want to stretch it & it was much better taking the iphone case off for a short period of time. Just wanted you to know in case you were considering a large wallet as a clutch.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Kendie26,  the accessories and wallet. Aren’t we all suckers for cc logo?





Dextersmom said:


> You look so light and breezy.....I love this look.  I forgot about this edgy wallet of yours.
> PS. I did use BR for Banana Republic


Thank you sweet ladies! I’d be honored to swap beiges w/ you JKF!! & yes I suppose we are all suckers to cc logo
And thanks DM, I initially bought that Boy chain wallet for my mom but she didn’t want it!! Go figure, so I kept it. Selfish me!


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awhhh..congratulations on your little girl milestones graduation  Pretty little dress   And you mama on the other hand, looking classy & sexy with those gorgeous heels @fally   Always hard to decide which beige to use as both gorgeous!



Oh thank you lovely @Jkfashionstyle , I actually saw the shoes on Nordstrom for 40% but the stock was always showing every size but mine (size 6), I finally gave up and called Forward by Elyse Walker and they priced matched to Nordstrom for me. I have never purchased Manolo Blahnik's before and unfortunately purchased the size 6.5 thinking that it would be the best fit. After wearing them for the graduation with heel grips and extra cushion inserts, I was still slipping out of them.

Also Nordstrom then marked them down 60% three weeks later and again Forward price matched them for me in a size 6. I tried them on after receiving them and they were a tad bit too big as well. I am so confused about the sizing of designer shoes. First world problems my darling, LOL


----------



## fally

Duplicated post, sorry hun.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Big thank YOU sweet Fally-we all adore you! You look AWESOME in that beloved beige mini mod w/ your precious daughter & those shoes are HOT!!



Hello my darling @Kendie26 , you're wonderful thank you.


----------



## tolliv

Not sure if you can see my Jumbo Flap but it’s there [emoji16]


----------



## choco30

Brought my J12 and WOC from the Métier d’art series to a wedding ☺️


----------



## Jaaanice

Kendie26 said:


> No, I’m in USA but we have similar rain forecast the next umteen days...hang tough Jaaanice!



You too darling! Xx


----------



## Iamminda

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


You look just lovely dear fally .  So happy to see your beautiful mod shots again.  Have a great week.


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> You look just lovely dear fally .  So happy to see your beautiful mod shots again.  Have a great week.


Good morning my wonderful friend @Iamminda  , oh how I have missed you lovely. Wishing you a fab week ahead too my friend. Hope you and your sweet family are all great.


----------



## Katzilla

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while since I posted & wore this seasonal flap... went out for lunch with my sis & her bff. Went a little shopping after  . Have a great weekend everyone   . Love seeing all your Chanel photos
> View attachment 4140063
> View attachment 4140064


 super like you bag


----------



## Katzilla

Dextersmom said:


> Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).


The red bag gives a magic touch to your outfit.


----------



## Katzilla

Kendie26 said:


> I’m “trying” to hog the thread less so combining all of you beauties here on 1~
> SO fab seeing your Unicorn @Dextersmom as I almost forgot you had her, but I do recall when you got her. SUPER STUNNER! @Vanana OMG too fab for words, especially loving the red & that sweet short set/jumper (what I wouldn’t do to look 1/4 as cute as you in that outfit!!) @Jkfashionstyle I NEED to come visit you...i love where you are AND I NEED to steal THAT mini!! I’m not sure I can take much more of seeing that beauty!!!Are you trying to keep making me jealous?!
> Here’s was my choice for last night ...metallic beige reissue


I am a big fan of metallic color...... your bag is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Katzilla

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with new mermaid Birkenstocks.



very beautiful color


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Not very glamorous my friends, but wanted to share a quick pic of my casual OOTD. Wishing everyone a wonderful rest of your weekend
> 
> 17B Red and Gucci go so well together, I think
> View attachment 4139816


Aloha! perfect casual outfit, love it!! ;loveeyes:
Hope you enjoyed your weekend with your family.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Joining the 17B train today paired with black ballerinas (with new tweed skirt from BR).


Perfect pop of  color with your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Sooo cute, sweet DM!!! Love your ballerinas, and your red mini is breathtaking!!! It’s understanding that you don’t need a 18b pink mini... I... might do as I don’t have a 17b red piece!!!
> I might bring out my red mini tmr to chill out my craving of a 18b pink mini


I'm with you on missing out a 17b red.
Can we see a mod shot of your beautiful red?


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


Loving all your CC items!! And a good mod shot of the cute earings.
No overload at all, keep them coming.....


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Oh thank you sweetheart @Jkfashionstyle , I love the recent beige my friend, wore it to my little girl's 5th grade graduation with a pair of manolo hangisi which i scored at 40% off. Here's what I wore but I didn't post my group pics. It was a tough decision because I couldn't chose between the two beige minis.
> 
> My little one was wear a D&G dress
> 
> View attachment 4140643
> View attachment 4140647
> View attachment 4140660
> View attachment 4140709


Congrats on your little fally graduation!! 
You have the best beiges in your collection!! And love the shoes, you're always lucky scoring shoes on sale


----------



## foreverbagslove

Extra coffee for an super early meeting [emoji28]
Happy Monday


----------



## Kendie26

Katzilla said:


> I am a big fan of metallic color...... your bag is gorgeous !!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Loving all your CC items!! And a good mod shot of the cute earings.
> No overload at all, keep them coming.....


Thanks to both of you lovelies! Appreciate your beige/metallic love Katzilla & I ADORE your avatar!!! As always thank you my dearest Bibi pal!


----------



## Kendie26

foreverbagslove said:


> Extra coffee for an super early meeting [emoji28]
> Happy Monday
> View attachment 4141608


Love it ALL, times a million !


----------



## Dextersmom

Katzilla said:


> very beautiful color





Katzilla said:


> The red bag gives a magic touch to your outfit.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect pop of  color with your casual chic outfit!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on your little fally graduation!!
> You have the best beiges in your collection!! And love the shoes, you're always lucky scoring shoes on sale



Hello my beautiful friend @Bibi25260   oh hun you're beyond kind. I try my friend to score deals on other brands since I have such horrible luck when it comes to Chanel sales. I tend to compensate in other areas. 

Thank you lovely, young fally is growing up quicker than I would like. She's coming into her own and I couldn't be any more proud of her.


----------



## Navadety

Instantly in love with chanel slg(super mini bag) and plan for saving up for the bigger one


----------



## Nancy Ma

Never enough Cs


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new 18A combats... gaaaa I’m in love


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Loving this 18b mini!


Me 2! And now I crave sushi


----------



## Vanana

Yesterday..

As I realize that summer is half over I try to wear clothes that haven’t been worn a while. However the weather is not cooperating and now it’s like pouring rain periodically for weeks but yet humid and disgusting.., what do you wear for that?!??


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.


The pizzzzzaaaa.......mouth watering right now.  Love the classic flap.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

foreverbagslove said:


> Extra coffee for an super early meeting [emoji28]
> Happy Monday
> View attachment 4141608


gorgeous pieces... that red!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new 18A combats... gaaaa I’m in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141967
> View attachment 4141968


Omg I'm in LOVE  
Did you get those in the US?


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> The pizzzzzaaaa.......mouth watering right now.  Love the classic flap.


Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Yesterday..
> 
> As I realize that summer is half over I try to wear clothes that haven’t been worn a while. However the weather is not cooperating and now it’s like pouring rain periodically for weeks but yet humid and disgusting.., what do you wear for that?!??
> 
> View attachment 4142083


Sooo cute, Vanana! And I adore that dress!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.


Very beautiful flap, my friend! Glad you had a great time.  
Definitely going to watch that movie when we have the chance...


----------



## Auvina15

Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!




Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!




PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....


----------



## Chanel923

Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!
> View attachment 4142443
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!
> 
> View attachment 4142444
> 
> 
> PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....


Beautiful red minis.  I love using the 17S ( sexy red chevron) for spring summer and 17B ( sultry red) for evening out and cooler nights.  

Love your first mod shot , almost mistaken your mod shot for @Vanana’s.  You girls have great taste


----------



## honeychow

Today inside of Glossier Canyon. [emoji94]


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.


So glad to hear you enjoyed the movie!!!! That pizza looks delicious  especially next to a chanel bag


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!
> View attachment 4142443
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!
> 
> View attachment 4142444
> 
> 
> PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....


Wow double red minis   those Gucci sandals are also very cool


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Yesterday..
> 
> As I realize that summer is half over I try to wear clothes that haven’t been worn a while. However the weather is not cooperating and now it’s like pouring rain periodically for weeks but yet humid and disgusting.., what do you wear for that?!??
> 
> View attachment 4142083





Dextersmom said:


> I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.





Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!
> View attachment 4142443
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!
> 
> View attachment 4142444
> 
> 
> PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....


Triple hello to you 3 beauties...exquisite as always! We are same weather woes Vananabut your dress is FAB!Thanks for movie rec DM, will def checkout & holy wow that pizza& yay Auvina!!Always love when you post your killer mods!Love your Gucci feet!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Yesterday..
> 
> As I realize that summer is half over I try to wear clothes that haven’t been worn a while. However the weather is not cooperating and now it’s like pouring rain periodically for weeks but yet humid and disgusting.., what do you wear for that?!??
> 
> View attachment 4142083





Dextersmom said:


> I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.



@Vanana - Bathing suits with Chanel bag?   Raining raining go away, come back another day, Chanelicious wants to come out play. 
@Dextersmom - What not to like on this pic? Yummilicious!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Going to grab my mini today  Have a FAB day!


----------



## Auvina15

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful red minis.  I love using the 17S ( sexy red chevron) for spring summer and 17B ( sultry red) for evening out and cooler nights.
> 
> Love your first mod shot , almost mistaken your mod shot for @Vanana’s.  You girls have great taste


Thanks so much for your compliment, sweet Chanel1923! 17S red is very beautiful but since it’s pretty bright or somehow I’ve been only wearing it twice since I got it last year. Every time I planned taking her out I always ended up using a black or more neutral color bags 
Hmm......I wish I was as tall as our diva @Vanana !


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Wow double red minis   those Gucci sandals are also very cool


Thanks so much, darling Vanana!


Kendie26 said:


> Triple hello to you 3 beauties...exquisite as always! We are same weather woes Vananabut your dress is FAB!Thanks for movie rec DM, will def checkout & holy wow that pizza& yay Auvina!!Always love when you post your killer mods!Love your Gucci feet!


Kendie, You’re always sooo nice, Thank you so much!


----------



## fally

Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today
> 
> You look so fab @Auvina15   , love your style, effortlessly beautiful. What a stylish mommy you are hun along with the other mommies on the thread.


----------



## Auvina15

Thanks so much, sweet @fally !
You made me blush........


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!
> View attachment 4142443
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!
> 
> View attachment 4142444
> 
> 
> PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....


Dear Auvina, both of these red's are so gorgeous on you!!   I am dying..... they are so beautiful, as are you.   
PS.  I agree with you that they are different than 18B.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Vanana - Bathing suits with Chanel bag?   Raining raining go away, come back another day, Chanelicious wants to come out play.
> @Dextersmom - What not to like on this pic? Yummilicious!





Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful flap, my friend! Glad you had a great time.
> Definitely going to watch that movie when we have the chance...





Vanana said:


> So glad to hear you enjoyed the movie!!!! That pizza looks delicious  especially next to a chanel bag





Kendie26 said:


> Triple hello to you 3 beauties...exquisite as always! We are same weather woes Vananabut your dress is FAB!Thanks for movie rec DM, will def checkout & holy wow that pizza& yay Auvina!!Always love when you post your killer mods!Love your Gucci feet!


Thank you so much, beautiful Chanel friends.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Dear Auvina, both of these red's are so gorgeous on you!!   I am dying..... they are so beautiful, as are you.
> PS.  I agree with you that they are different than 18B.


Thank you so much for your sweet compliments, lovely DM!


----------



## sinny1

honeychow said:


> View attachment 4142466
> 
> 
> Today inside of Glossier Canyon. [emoji94]


is this the medium/large CF?


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


Gorgeous details 
I love the hydrangeas peeking in the background in the last picture 

I also love your new avatar picture!! 
Is the beautiful brooch nesting in a hydrangea?


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!
> View attachment 4142443
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!
> 
> View attachment 4142444
> 
> 
> PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....



Always so stylish and pretty, dear Auvina.  I am petitioning for more mod shots from you, pretty please


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Always so stylish and pretty, dear Auvina.  I am petitioning for more mod shots from you, pretty please


Aww.. you’re so cute, darling IM!!! It’s awesome “seeing” you here! 
Thank you so much for your super sweet comments! I’ve been posting here quite a few lately as I have been having more time hanging around here in summer, taking time off with kids and enjoying the summer!!!
There will be more coming... you’re so lovely, IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Gorgeous details
> I love the hydrangeas peeking in the background in the last picture
> 
> I also love your new avatar picture!!
> Is the beautiful brooch nesting in a hydrangea?


Thank you dearest Bother Free & wow, nothing gets by you...i had cut some hydrangeas for a vase & thought hmmm, maybe I’ll change my avatar pic so yes I did change it for literally 2-3 minutes & then changed it right back because i didn’t like how the cc/hydrangea pic came out. Maybe I’ll try againThanks again sweet friend & hope all is fabulous w/ you!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies! Sorry if you saw this photo in the brooch club thread as well. Reposting here because I am really proud of my new jewellery box for my collection and want to share with you .


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest Bother Free & wow, nothing gets by you...i had cut some hydrangeas for a vase & thought hmmm, maybe I’ll change my avatar pic so yes I did change it for literally 2-3 minutes & then changed it right back because i didn’t like how the cc/hydrangea pic came out. Maybe I’ll try againThanks again sweet friend & hope all is fabulous w/ you!


Hehehehe sorry for being nosy 
I love the beautiful brooch with hydrangea 
The shades of lilac and purple are perfect together! 
Hope all is fabulous with your as well Dearst Kendie!!!


----------



## honeychow

sinny1 said:


> is this the medium/large CF?


Jumbo.


----------



## Irene7899

Marked down brooch


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Yesterday..
> 
> As I realize that summer is half over I try to wear clothes that haven’t been worn a while. However the weather is not cooperating and now it’s like pouring rain periodically for weeks but yet humid and disgusting.., what do you wear for that?!??
> 
> View attachment 4142083


oohh I love your dress! Cute combo with the your bag.
And we are having a heat wave....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I brought my medium caviar CF to the movies today.  To a wonderful movie, the best one I've seen in a while "Leave No Trace".  It was beautiful, sad at times, gorgeous cinematography and hauntingly beautiful music....and I highly recommend it. Anyway, afterwards we were starving and went out for pizza.


Want a bite of both


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Hanging around with kids earlier today. Wearing my ideal red lamb mini 13c( even though it was very sunny and bright out), pairing it with shorts and Gucci sandals!
> View attachment 4142443
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear @Bibi25260  and @Dextersmom, here’s another pic I got a couple months ago wearing my bright red 17s mini!
> 
> View attachment 4142444
> 
> 
> PS. I think these two red are totally different than the dark pink this season....


Oohh yes they are totally different but beautiful as well!! Both are gorgeous on you.
And thank you for the mod shots


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Always so stylish and pretty, dear Auvina.  I am petitioning for more mod shots from you, pretty please


@Auvina15 One more vote


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4143610
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry if you saw this photo in the brooch club thread as well. Reposting here because I am really proud of my new jewellery box for my collection and want to share with you .


Chanel jewelry heaven....


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Sunset

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Oohh yes they are totally different but beautiful as well!! Both are gorgeous on you.
> And thank you for the mod shots


Thank you so much, sweet bibi!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

My first Chanel brooch! A de-stressing gift to myself as I prepare to move from LA to Boston.


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4143610
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry if you saw this photo in the brooch club thread as well. Reposting here because I am really proud of my new jewellery box for my collection and want to share with you .


WOWEE what a feast for the eyes Nancy!!! Amazing collection & display


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Hehehehe sorry for being nosy
> I love the beautiful brooch with hydrangea
> The shades of lilac and purple are perfect together!
> Hope all is fabulous with your as well Dearst Kendie!!!


Oh my gosh you are too funny & not nosy!! Maybe I’ll try again to take a better avatar pic & see if I like it. Be well my sweet friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Irene7899 said:


> View attachment 4144524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marked down brooch





alliegetyourgun said:


> My first Chanel brooch! A de-stressing gift to myself as I prepare to move from LA to Boston.


Ladies!! Totally LOVE both of your brooches! They look fabulous...i love brooches the most on jean shirts/jackets.
Best luck to you on your move @alliegetyourgun ...Boston is a beautiful city & i hope you’ll be very happy there!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Kendie26 said:


> Ladies!! Totally LOVE both of your brooches! They look fabulous...i love brooches the most on jean shirts/jackets.
> Best luck to you on your move @alliegetyourgun ...Boston is a beautiful city & i hope you’ll be very happy there!


Thanks babe


----------



## aksaiyo

Dessert with my small coco handle! 


OOTD


----------



## Purrsey

In the car action


----------



## alliegetyourgun

@aksaiyo Love your hat!


----------



## Vanana

Peti said:


> View attachment 4145157
> 
> I wish I could buy this Chanel suit. They still have other tweed jacket and dress, but I wanted this one sooooo much.
> 
> Found it for sale here:
> www.monalisalikes.com


don't know about the pants, but the jacket's avail at size 10 and size 2. I recall this jacket runs a bit big
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-2017-paris-cosmopolite-jacket-6
https://www.therealreal.com/product...7-paris-cosmopolite-tweed-jacket-w-slash-tags


----------



## BagLadyT

Leo the Lion said:


> Going to grab my mini today  Have a FAB day!


----------



## anitsirk

alliegetyourgun said:


> @aksaiyo Love your hat!


+1! Where is it from?


----------



## love2learn

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4143610
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry if you saw this photo in the brooch club thread as well. Reposting here because I am really proud of my new jewellery box for my collection and want to share with you .


I'm speechless!!  Nothing short of a spectacular collection that I just want to keep staring at


----------



## love2learn

alliegetyourgun said:


> My first Chanel brooch! A de-stressing gift to myself as I prepare to move from LA to Boston.


This cutie would for sure help in reducing stress  Hope you have a safe, successful, and as little as stress possible move.


----------



## love2learn

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 4145632
> 
> Dessert with my small coco handle!
> View attachment 4145633
> 
> OOTD


You look fabulous as does your dessert!!  I want the churro!!


----------



## love2learn

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4145759
> 
> In the car action


Love seeing the Coco handles!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> We took out 2 of my hubby’s friends last night to celebrate their upcoming wedding & used my large Boy Chain wallet as a clutch (fits 8+iPhone & small lipstick)...along w/ my overload of cc jewelry~I’m a total sucker for the cc logo. Also a few folks PMd me about the new post earrings w/ alternating crystal & grey stones. So hard to get good closeup so this was best I could do!


Hi Kendie  I peek in from time to time and sometimes don't have time to comment.  So I'm trying to catch up a little and wanted to make sure I told you how pretty you looked with your CC jewelryI adore Chanel pearl necklaces (I don't have any, but adore everyone else's), especially when it's mixed color pearls  Your earrings are so cute and everything looks perfect with your outfit.  Great idea to use your Boy wallet as a clutch!!  I also saw your "non Chanel" purchase thread with all of your wonderful workout wear  Those sneakers are way to cute to workout in.  Those should be your "I want to wear comfy cute workout clothes and really pretty sneakers shopping so I can see how cute I am in all the dressing room mirrors" sneakers  So darn pretty they are!!  Hope you're doing well!  I tried to PM you, but for some reason it wouldn't let me upload it?  But, I do hope everything is much better for you


----------



## hokatie

Getting on the BC Ferries with my classic today.
Btw I’m also a newbie to the forum


----------



## smoma

During my recent trip to Osaka.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## aksaiyo

love2learn said:


> You look fabulous as does your dessert!!  I want the churro!!



The churros from this South Korean chain store is my favorite cheat food (i’m typically on keto). Tea flavored ice cream is a weakness of mine as well, I highly reccomend folks in taiwan to try it!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Hi Kendie  I peek in from time to time and sometimes don't have time to comment.  So I'm trying to catch up a little and wanted to make sure I told you how pretty you looked with your CC jewelryI adore Chanel pearl necklaces (I don't have any, but adore everyone else's), especially when it's mixed color pearls  Your earrings are so cute and everything looks perfect with your outfit.  Great idea to use your Boy wallet as a clutch!!  I also saw your "non Chanel" purchase thread with all of your wonderful workout wear  Those sneakers are way to cute to workout in.  Those should be your "I want to wear comfy cute workout clothes and really pretty sneakers shopping so I can see how cute I am in all the dressing room mirrors" sneakers  So darn pretty they are!!  Hope you're doing well!  I tried to PM you, but for some reason it wouldn't let me upload it?  But, I do hope everything is much better for you


Hello sweetest & I always love hearing from you! Hmmm, not sure why you couldn’t pm meMaybe 1 of those tPF glitches! Always appreciate your overly generous compliments & haha on the sneakers/dressing room. I think the adidas sneaks have replaced my chanel addiction Hope all is wonderful in your world & thank you for your kindness, as always!


----------



## Kendie26

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4144737
> 
> Sunset
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Wowyou look SO SO beautiful....you always post phenomenal mods w/ your beautiful bags


----------



## Kendie26

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 4145632
> 
> Dessert with my small coco handle!
> View attachment 4145633
> 
> OOTD





Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4145759
> 
> In the car action


Double LOVE, bigtime to both of you ladies & your stunning Coco’s! Every time I see a Coco I love them more & more & I ask myself, why haven’t I added one to my family. Your pics are FAB!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine


----------



## mia55

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine



What a beauty, just love it. I'm sure 226 will be my next purchase. Those wrinkles are TDF, so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine


This bag is just gorgeous❤️


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine



It is my favourite bag as well! And it is so easygoing. It is not as fragile as the lambskin and it goes well with most of the outfit.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine


Such a timeless beauty!! Love the wrinkles also...
Can you direct me to your sporty haul?


----------



## Nancy Wong

Wearing this necklace makes me feel elegant. 2013 fall collection.


----------



## Bibi25260

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4146673
> 
> Wearing this necklace makes me feel elegant. 2013 fall collection.


Very well put together! Soo classy and elegant!
And love your smile!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Bibi25260 said:


> Very well put together! Soo classy and elegant!
> And love your smile!



Thanks Bibi!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine


She’s framed so nicely by that lush green foliage  I love reissue wrinkles - even their wrinkles are classy  

Green with envy re your garden! 

As you know, some work going on in my yard which totally destroyed my lawn (can’t water for the hottest times of the summer due to the underground sprinkler system being destroyed from digging required on the land). Work relevant to that area all done recently and immediately have the sprinkler system replaced/repaired as needed last week, but it’s too late and my lawn is all patches of brown  it will be a long road to recovery...


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4146673
> 
> Wearing this necklace makes me feel elegant. 2013 fall collection.


Simple comfortable and classy  coco would be proud


----------



## foreverbagslove

Having my favorite coffee on this gorgeous Saturday morning


----------



## luvlux64

A mile bike to DQ with the kiddos    ...


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweetest & I always love hearing from you! Hmmm, not sure why you couldn’t pm meMaybe 1 of those tPF glitches! Always appreciate your overly generous compliments & haha on the sneakers/dressing room. I think the adidas sneaks have replaced my chanel addiction Hope all is wonderful in your world & thank you for your kindness, as always!


Well, you have found a great replacement addiction  Still pretty and fun to wear, but easier on the pocketbook 

Probable was one of the glitches on the tPF's end.  It was just a question for you and your wisdom, but I got it figured out
All is well here, just trying not to wish the summer away, but it's very hard with this ridiculous heat we have here


----------



## love2learn

hokatie said:


> Getting on the BC Ferries with my classic today.
> Btw I’m also a newbie to the forum


Your flap looks beautiful with your dress


----------



## love2learn

smoma said:


> During my recent trip to Osaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146530
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


The vanity cases are just so cute and feminine!!  Beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine


You're tooooooo funny!!!  I'm sure your outfit was cute as always!!  Of course I love, love, love your reissue!!


----------



## love2learn

foreverbagslove said:


> Having my favorite coffee on this gorgeous Saturday morning
> View attachment 4146916


Love this picture!!  Your mini and wallet are just gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> A mile bike to DQ with the kiddos    ...
> View attachment 4146963


YUM!!!  Love your Chanel and LOVE the color of the bike and the seat!!  I hope the ice cream was delicious as always???  Now I want a banana split blizzard


----------



## love2learn

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4146673
> 
> Wearing this necklace makes me feel elegant. 2013 fall collection.


I can see why  It's just so pretty and other than diamonds, pearls are a girls best friend


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> YUM!!!  Love your Chanel and LOVE the color of the bike and the seat!!  I hope the ice cream was delicious as always???  Now I want a banana split blizzard


  Lol, thanks   ... The Mango Pineapple Smoothie is refreshing!  I love my “Mary Poppins” (as my coworkers call it) bike


----------



## Vanana

Used the chanel pink clovers brooch in order to make the dress fit better  
I love the dress but they only had larger size left so had to improvise 

Brought my Dubai collection pink round mini, and ran into this mini frog/toad so there’s a chanel and nature in action photo. 

Look-this Guy is teeny tiny!!!! He’s like bug size and smaller than my fingernail!!!

Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?


----------



## dorres

Matchy greys


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Lol, thanks   ... The Mango Pineapple Smoothie is refreshing!  I love my “Mary Poppins” (as my coworkers call it) bike
> View attachment 4147078


Well "Mary Poppins"  is very stylish and hip!!


----------



## love2learn

dorres said:


> View attachment 4147202
> 
> 
> Matchy greys


I LOVE grey colored bags and your CC flap is gorgeous!!!  Love those cute sandals too!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Used the chanel pink clovers brooch in order to make the dress fit better
> I love the dress but they only had larger size left so had to improvise
> 
> Brought my Dubai collection pink round mini, and ran into this mini frog/toad so there’s a chanel and nature in action photo.
> 
> Look-this Guy is teeny tiny!!!! He’s like bug size and smaller than my fingernail!!!
> 
> Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?
> 
> View attachment 4147171
> View attachment 4147172
> View attachment 4147173
> View attachment 4147174


Gorgeous dress Vanana!!  Love how you used the brooch too 
So, where i live and when I walk in the evening I see many frogs.  Which, around here people always say "toad frogs"?  So I looked it up and copy and pasted frogs vs. toad frogs: *Frogs* have smooth, moist skin and long, stripy legs and are likely to be found in damp habitats in the garden. *Toads* have warty skin, golden eyes and prefer to crawl rather than hop; if threatened a *toad* can puff itself up to appear bigger. *Toads* can tolerate drier habitats than *frogs* and spend less time in water.  

So hard to say since he's in the grass, but also little, so hard to tell if he has any "warty skin"?  I just know the difference between frogs (which again, people around here just say toad frog) and bullfrogs because there are several ponds in our area and we see both.  So, maybe just consider it a cute little frog that is eating bugs and being happy and helpful to your yard


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Used the chanel pink clovers brooch in order to make the dress fit better
> I love the dress but they only had larger size left so had to improvise
> 
> Brought my Dubai collection pink round mini, and ran into this mini frog/toad so there’s a chanel and nature in action photo.
> 
> Look-this Guy is teeny tiny!!!! He’s like bug size and smaller than my fingernail!!!
> 
> Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?
> 
> View attachment 4147171
> View attachment 4147172
> View attachment 4147173
> View attachment 4147174


Such a pretty, feminine look today, my friend. 
PS. your frog is also rather cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

17B red mini all day and night.


----------



## LunaFox

Not a bag but these Chanel Sling back sandals were made for walking. I find them sooo sexy. They’re so basic but make me feel like a lady!


----------



## milkrun

Chanel's paper bag is pretty fashionable too


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Blessed weekend! No occasion though just wanna have self-love!


----------



## Tt117

Target run my 14b beige maxi 
Love this color so much!


----------



## OsloChic

foreverbagslove said:


> Having my favorite coffee on this gorgeous Saturday morning
> View attachment 4146916




LOVE the reds! 
Hope you had a lovely Saturday out with them


----------



## luvlux64

A Starbucks stopover for Teavana


----------



## myluvofbags

Checking out some vitamins


----------



## Luv n bags

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed weekend! No occasion though just wanna have self-love!



At first, I thought you were a mannequin! Lovely outfit!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Used the chanel pink clovers brooch in order to make the dress fit better
> I love the dress but they only had larger size left so had to improvise
> 
> Brought my Dubai collection pink round mini, and ran into this mini frog/toad so there’s a chanel and nature in action photo.
> 
> Look-this Guy is teeny tiny!!!! He’s like bug size and smaller than my fingernail!!!
> 
> Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?
> 
> View attachment 4147171
> View attachment 4147172
> View attachment 4147173
> View attachment 4147174


Very pretty, Vanana! I really like the way your wearing the brooch, awesome idea!!!
Wow that frog/toad is really tiny, I’ve never seen it before!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> 17B red mini all day and night.


Absolutely beautiful as always, DM! Your red mini can’t be beaten and I really love your Bal sandals!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed weekend! No occasion though just wanna have self-love!


Totally GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful as always, DM! Your red mini can’t be beaten and I really love your Bal sandals!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  You have an amazing eye spying my silver Bal sandals.


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty, Vanana! I really like the way your wearing the brooch, awesome idea!!!
> Wow that frog/toad is really tiny, I’ve never seen it before!


Haha inspiration born from desperation! It was so large that it was shapeless so I figure I’ll just put a brooch to use  
I googled and found it. Those I think are eastern toads? And supposedly they are very common in our area!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  You have an amazing eye spying my silver Bal sandals.


Yes, cuz I love them so much....
I still remember you had a reveal back the days we were in our lovely Bal forum  I thought you had 2 pairs of them in different colors if my memory is right


----------



## cherryplum

At the Nordstrom anniversary sale


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Miso Fine said:


> At first, I thought you were a mannequin! Lovely outfit!


Haha that’s funny!  Thanks for the lovely compliment!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> Totally GORGEOUS!!!


Totally LOVE YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT!


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4146673
> 
> Wearing this necklace makes me feel elegant. 2013 fall collection.


Your smile “had me at hello”Look how beautiful you look Nancy!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed weekend! No occasion though just wanna have self-love!





luvlux64 said:


> A mile bike to DQ with the kiddos    ...
> View attachment 4146963





Vanana said:


> Used the chanel pink clovers brooch in order to make the dress fit better
> I love the dress but they only had larger size left so had to improvise
> 
> Brought my Dubai collection pink round mini, and ran into this mini frog/toad so there’s a chanel and nature in action photo.
> 
> Look-this Guy is teeny tiny!!!! He’s like bug size and smaller than my fingernail!!!
> 
> Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?
> 
> View attachment 4147171
> View attachment 4147172
> View attachment 4147173
> View attachment 4147174





dorres said:


> View attachment 4147202
> 
> 
> Matchy greys





Dextersmom said:


> 17B red mini all day and night.


SOOOOO many gorgeous looks for everyone this weekend! WOWEE 
@Firstchanellv28 you are SO darn fine & glam my twinsie!@luvlux64 that bike/bike seat is THE BEST!! I want one!! And do i see you with the Boy again (did you decide to grab it from sweet sis?) @Vanana looking superlicious as always & my guess would be he’s a toad. We have a somewhat large koi pond outside (that the previous owners put in) & we have lots of toads & yours resembled them. @dorres your grey CF, shoes & dress are all STUNNING @Dextersmom I adore you w/ your reds (& sexy Bal sandals
)& what I wouldn’t do for your legs


----------



## Kendie26

mia55 said:


> What a beauty, just love it. I'm sure 226 will be my next purchase. Those wrinkles are TDF, so pretty!!!!!!





Chanelandco said:


> This bag is just gorgeous❤️





Nancy Wong said:


> It is my favourite bag as well! And it is so easygoing. It is not as fragile as the lambskin and it goes well with most of the outfit.





Bibi25260 said:


> Such a timeless beauty!! Love the wrinkles also...
> Can you direct me to your sporty haul?





Vanana said:


> She’s framed so nicely by that lush green foliage  I love reissue wrinkles - even their wrinkles are classy
> 
> Green with envy re your garden!
> 
> As you know, some work going on in my yard which totally destroyed my lawn (can’t water for the hottest times of the summer due to the underground sprinkler system being destroyed from digging required on the land). Work relevant to that area all done recently and immediately have the sprinkler system replaced/repaired as needed last week, but it’s too late and my lawn is all patches of brown  it will be a long road to recovery...





love2learn said:


> You're tooooooo funny!!!  I'm sure your outfit was cute as always!!  Of course I love, love, love your reissue!!


Kindest Thanks to all of you sweet Chanel lovers! 
@mia55 oh yay! The 226 size is my all time fave so I’ll be on the lookout for if you get one & I’m sure you’ll LOVE it!@Bibi25260 my “sporty haul”...you didn’t miss anything as it wasn’t chanel. I posted pic in the “Shhhh”/non chanel purchase thread....it’s at bottom of page 668. Just fun workout clothes & adidas sneaks. @Vanana thank you dearest & all you need is a teenie weenie bit of patience & your garden will be uber lush in no time!
Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to all of you sweet Chanel lovers!
> oh yay! The 226 size is my all time fave so I’ll be on the lookout for if you get one & I’m sure you’ll LOVE it!@Bibi25260 my “sporty haul”...you didn’t miss anything as it wasn’t chanel. I posted pic in the “Shhhh”/non chanel purchase thread....it’s at bottom of page 668. Just fun workout clothes & adidas sneaks. thank you dearest & all you need is a teenie weenie bit of patience & your garden will be uber lush in no time!
> Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining


This red is soo AMAZING! LOVE her!   
 And the view looks fabulous, perfect for a relaxing dinner.
I've found the haul


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to all of you sweet Chanel lovers!
> Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining


Thanks  @Kendie26  ... you always have the perfect Red Chanel shade! WOC & ML   ! Your positive vibes always make me smile   ... And yes, yesterday visiting my sis was my final day to decide... I was hesitant to take it coz I feel like it’s too small! BUT.... she gave me a really good deal = affordability (& payment plans   ) that I couldn’t resist & that it wouldn’t affect my savings for the next holy grail ... don’t know yet   ... it’s so cute for casual outfits! I wear more  denim pants rather than dress pants so it’s perfect  ... thank you all for the support     ... you’ll be seeing a lot of it in the future   ... have a great start of the week!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> SOOOOO many gorgeous looks for everyone this weekend! WOWEE
> @Firstchanellv28 you are SO darn fine & glam my twinsie!@luvlux64 that bike/bike seat is THE BEST!! I want one!! And do i see you with the Boy again (did you decide to grab it from sweet sis?) @Vanana looking superlicious as always & my guess would be he’s a toad. We have a somewhat large koi pond outside (that the previous owners put in) & we have lots of toads & yours resembled them. @dorres your grey CF, shoes & dress are all STUNNING @Dextersmom I adore you w/ your reds (& sexy Bal sandals
> )& what I wouldn’t do for your legs


Thank you, my lovely friend and I adore your reds.  I am also quite envious of your green, lush surroundings. 


Auvina15 said:


> Yes, cuz I love them so much....
> I still remember you had a reveal back the days we were in our lovely Bal forum  I thought you had 2 pairs of them in different colors if my memory is right


You have such a good memory!! Well, my friend I will not lie to you as you are aware of my shopping habits......the truth is I have 4 pairs! Silver, gold, black with silver studs and black with gold studs.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining



I adore this glorious red sooo much!



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my trusty ML Reissue/226. I remember the day I got her & just stared at her lovely wrinklesMy outfit was “eh” so she looked better here in the garden/sunshine


This beauty is my all time favorite of yours!!! Love your garden background, very beautiful shot!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> This red is soo AMAZING! LOVE her!
> And the view looks fabulous, perfect for a relaxing dinner.
> I've found the haul





luvlux64 said:


> Thanks  @Kendie26  ... you always have the perfect Red Chanel shade! WOC & ML   ! Your positive vibes always make me smile   ... And yes, yesterday visiting my sis was my final day to decide... I was hesitant to take it coz I feel like it’s too small! BUT.... she gave me a really good deal = affordability (& payment plans   ) that I couldn’t resist & that it wouldn’t affect my savings for the next holy grail ... don’t know yet   ... it’s so cute for casual outfits! I wear more  denim pants rather than dress pants so it’s perfect  ... thank you all for the support     ... you’ll be seeing a lot of it in the future   ... have a great start of the week!
> View attachment 4148552





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovely friend and I adore your reds.  I am also quite envious of your green, lush surroundings.
> 
> You have such a good memory!! Well, my friend I will not lie to you as you are aware of my shopping habits......the truth is I have 4 pairs! Silver, gold, black with silver studs and black with gold studs.





Auvina15 said:


> I adore this glorious red sooo much!
> 
> 
> This beauty is my all time favorite of yours!!! Love your garden background, very beautiful shot!


Big love & thanks to all of you sweeties! When I recently paired down my wardrobe I was paying attention to outfits that I could start to use more of my red chanels  because I really haven’t used them much yet. I’m laughing at your cute term “sports haul” dear Bibi! Oh yay, luvlux! That sweet BOy would be impossible to resist indeed & it looks awesome on you! Dextersmom my love, I know you have your own “lushness” outside! And kindest thanks darling Auvina. Look forward to your next killer mod!


----------



## Chanelandco

dorres said:


> View attachment 4147202
> 
> 
> Matchy greys


Oh wow this grey ❤️Beautiful


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to all of you sweet Chanel lovers!
> @mia55 oh yay! The 226 size is my all time fave so I’ll be on the lookout for if you get one & I’m sure you’ll LOVE it!@Bibi25260 my “sporty haul”...you didn’t miss anything as it wasn’t chanel. I posted pic in the “Shhhh”/non chanel purchase thread....it’s at bottom of page 668. Just fun workout clothes & adidas sneaks. @Vanana thank you dearest & all you need is a teenie weenie bit of patience & your garden will be uber lush in no time!
> Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining


What a lovely red ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Auvina15

With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
Hope y’all have a wonderful week!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


So chic, beautiful Auvina.  Those pretty G pumps go perfectly with your gorgeous mini.  And really like the maxi skirt (?).  Can you believe summer is about half over?  Have a great week .


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


You and your beautiful mini are a vision of loveliness, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You and your beautiful mini are a vision of loveliness, my friend.





Iamminda said:


> So chic, beautiful Auvina.  Those pretty G pumps go perfectly with your gorgeous mini.  And really like the maxi skirt (?).  Can you believe summer is about half over?  Have a great week .


Thank you so much for your super sweet compliments, my loveliest friends!!!
Summer is going by so fast. I’m really enjoying this great time with my kids.... unfortunately it’s never long enough!!!
IM, this maxi dress i got a while ago, still love its ombré design!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


Ooooh, me likey/ me lovesI recall you being 1 of the special lucky lovelies to get this stunning mini Looks beautiful & loveeverything in this pic (rings, bracelets, dress, shoes) You always “bring it” girlfriend


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


Wow stunning mini and stunning you! Perfect summer outfit (and maxi dress)!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Used the chanel pink clovers brooch in order to make the dress fit better
> I love the dress but they only had larger size left so had to improvise
> 
> Brought my Dubai collection pink round mini, and ran into this mini frog/toad so there’s a chanel and nature in action photo.
> 
> Look-this Guy is teeny tiny!!!! He’s like bug size and smaller than my fingernail!!!
> 
> Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?
> 
> View attachment 4147171
> View attachment 4147172
> View attachment 4147173
> View attachment 4147174


Gorgeous summer outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

dorres said:


> View attachment 4147202
> 
> 
> Matchy greys


Love this grey! And perfect combo with lovely sandals and belt!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> 17B red mini all day and night.


 that RED 
Pefect combo with lovely sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed weekend! No occasion though just wanna have self-love!


Simple yet so elegant and chic outfit!


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous summer outfit!


Thank you bibi


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


Miss rose gold  such a lovely skirt too


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to all of you sweet Chanel lovers!
> @mia55 oh yay! The 226 size is my all time fave so I’ll be on the lookout for if you get one & I’m sure you’ll LOVE it!@Bibi25260 my “sporty haul”...you didn’t miss anything as it wasn’t chanel. I posted pic in the “Shhhh”/non chanel purchase thread....it’s at bottom of page 668. Just fun workout clothes & adidas sneaks. @Vanana thank you dearest & all you need is a teenie weenie bit of patience & your garden will be uber lush in no time!
> Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining


This red has such nice fluffy quilts it looks like it’s puffing out of the stitching!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> that RED
> Pefect combo with lovely sandals!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> This red has such nice fluffy quilts it looks like it’s puffing out of the stitching!


Haha thanks darlin...both of my reds are indeed really puffy puffers!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


Such gorgeous mini!  I love everything you put together! Your carpet as well! So whimsical!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Simple yet so elegant and chic outfit!


Thank you for the lovely compliment brings me happiness on a Monday! Have a blessed week!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooh, me likey/ me lovesI recall you being 1 of the special lucky lovelies to get this stunning mini Looks beautiful & loveeverything in this pic (rings, bracelets, dress, shoes) You always “bring it” girlfriend





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow stunning mini and stunning you! Perfect summer outfit (and maxi dress)!





Vanana said:


> Miss rose gold  such a lovely skirt too





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Such gorgeous mini!  I love everything you put together! Your carpet as well! So whimsical!



Thank you all so much for your super kind and sweet compliments, my lovely friends, I love you all!!!
You really made my day.... it’s sooo bright today!!!


----------



## Jaaanice

All Chanel’d out today going to lunch and some shopping

18C mini  (and inside-black lambskin zippy card holder & 18b dark turquoise flat card holder) 

Chanel 17C pink sandals

(Can’t see)- Chanel unknown season earrings 

[emoji23]


----------



## bebefuzz

An ORANGE Chanel


----------



## lifeactually

An old pair of earrings with mini


----------



## Vanana

lifeactually said:


> An old pair of earrings with mini
> View attachment 4150280


Those are great earrings!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Oldie but a goodie - Ivory with bijoux chain


----------



## kc_mae

Out with my well loved lambskin mini camelia flap, though the camelia has long fallen off


----------



## Nancy Wong

Night out with my best friend who loves Chanel as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 17B red medium CF.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


Beautiful my friend.


----------



## DesigChanel

❤️❤️


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


You are one smart cookie for getting this 17B in the M/L size. I had to get it in a mini size because I already have a pre-conceived obsession that was caused after seeing a red chanel mini on the tv show "scream queen" - after seeing a great true red Chanel mini bag it's not something I was able to un-see so mini I must get. However, in such a rarely perfect red, getting the M/L classic size is a very very wise and timeless classic choice indeed   Wish I got it in both sizes, but apparently I wasn't crazy enough  (glad )


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You are one smart cookie for getting this 17B in the M/L size. I had to get it in a mini size because I already have a pre-conceived obsession that was caused after seeing a red chanel mini on the tv show "scream queen" - after seeing a great true red Chanel mini bag it's not something I was able to un-see so mini I must get. However, in such a rarely perfect red, getting the M/L classic size is a very very wise and timeless classic choice indeed   Wish I got it in both sizes, but apparently I wasn't crazy enough  (glad )


Guilty as charged, my friend.  I am Chanel crazy, especially for these heart- stopping reds.  


Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful my friend.


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


Gorgeous red flap and gorgeous you!!
I adore this red beauty on you so much, DM!
... I wish I got this ml red flap at that time. I was offered it but passed since I’d already gotten 3 bags in the same season ( navy mini, rose gold mini and iridescent black chevron ml) .. But now I’m crying on the inside....


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous red flap and gorgeous you!!
> I adore this red beauty on you so much, DM!
> ... I wish I got this ml red flap at that time. I was offered it but passed since I’d already gotten 3 bags in the same season ( navy mini, rose gold mini and iridescent black chevron ml) .. But now I’m crying on the inside....


Oh, my friend, thank you. 
I really do know just how you feel.  I passed on the gorgeous rose gold mini because I got my reds that season. It is hard when so many treasures present themselves in the same season.


----------



## pbdb

In Vienna, wearing my bum bag.
(My youngest to my left)


----------



## Selenet

Shopping and some sparkling with my Chanel


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Tt117

With the reissue today


----------



## angelicskater16

With my Boy & flats♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Nastassya

Vanana said:


> Anyone can tell if it’s a frog or a toad?
> 
> View attachment 4147171
> View attachment 4147172
> View attachment 4147173
> View attachment 4147174



It is a toad. Could be a boreal toad (occurs in California) depending where you live.


----------



## Vanana

Nastassya said:


> It is a toad. Could be a boreal toad (occurs in California) depending where you live.


Agree - so freakishly small that we thought it was a bug!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to LV with my jumbo and my husband to check out the new wave bag


----------



## urmydestiny

Going out with my mini rect


----------



## Kendie26

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to LV with my jumbo and my husband to check out the new wave bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152149


Aw this is SO SO SO cute...i love that it’s the 2 of you & your hubby’s thumbs up is adorable. He MUST be psyched to buy you something!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to LV with my jumbo and my husband to check out the new wave bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152149



Your outfit with the jumbo are so stunning! Your husband is a poser!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday with my 18S pink mini.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kendie26 said:


> Aw this is SO SO SO cute...i love that it’s the 2 of you & your hubby’s thumbs up is adorable. He MUST be psyched to buy you something!





Nancy Wong said:


> Your outfit with the jumbo are so stunning! Your husband is a poser!!!!!


thank you so much haha I wanted to include him in a photo as he always accompanies me to LV or chanel haha.. he is getting more and more lv addicted thank to me..He even bought himself also something at LV today


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Super cute summer look, pretty DM


----------



## Law

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4146673
> 
> Wearing this necklace makes me feel elegant. 2013 fall collection.



Gorgeous ensemble and what an incredible megawatt smile Nancy !!


----------



## LVLover23

P


----------



## Vanana

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to LV with my jumbo and my husband to check out the new wave bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152149


Hahaha your husband looks ready and eager to shop!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Thanks for reminding us it’s still summer with this prettiness! It’s still pouring rain for weeks now!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Pop colors outfit, casual and fun.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4151296
> 
> 
> Shopping and some sparkling with my Chanel


That’s the way to go shopping...


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

urmydestiny said:


> Going out with my mini rect


Beautiful mini


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to LV with my jumbo and my husband to check out the new wave bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152149


How fun! Bet your hubby excited to get you some new LV, smart him for his wallet, less expensive  than Chanel’s.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Jkfashionstyle said:


> How fun! Bet your hubby excited to get you some new LV, smart him for his wallet, less expensive  than Chanel’s.


Yeah that's true haha..he is happy that I didn't get chanel addicted only lv addicted[emoji12] [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Vanana said:


> Hahaha your husband looks ready and eager to shop! [emoji23]


He was so excited so that he needed to buy himself also something haha [emoji1]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Loving all the color combo here


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Loving this whole assembly! Absolutely fabulous, my friend DM!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Dark red caviar mini 17B at hair salon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Loving this whole assembly! Absolutely fabulous, my friend DM!





Iamminda said:


> Super cute summer look, pretty DM





Vanana said:


> Thanks for reminding us it’s still summer with this prettiness! It’s still pouring rain for weeks now!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Pop colors outfit, casual and fun.





Chanel923 said:


> Loving all the color combo here


Thank you all so much, my lovely Chanel friends.  Wishing you all a lovely weekend.


----------



## DesigChanel

Yum yum ❤️


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Ready for a red eye flight.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to all of you sweet Chanel lovers!
> @mia55 oh yay! The 226 size is my all time fave so I’ll be on the lookout for if you get one & I’m sure you’ll LOVE it!@Bibi25260 my “sporty haul”...you didn’t miss anything as it wasn’t chanel. I posted pic in the “Shhhh”/non chanel purchase thread....it’s at bottom of page 668. Just fun workout clothes & adidas sneaks. @Vanana thank you dearest & all you need is a teenie weenie bit of patience & your garden will be uber lush in no time!
> Trying to not be my usual chanel thread hog so here’s my pic from dinner out Saturday. Red lamb ML CF joined us for outdoor dining


Kendie, you'll have to start using this TDF red CF more  I wish these smile emoji's could whistle.  I love seeing everyone's red CF's or mini's, etc....but maybe it's the lamb that makes it look so vibrant and lush.   Just simply gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Auvina15 said:


> With my Rose Gold mini the other day. She'd been hiding in my closet for too long....
> Hope y’all have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4148963


Auvina, please use this little beauty more!!  The rose gold was just the perfect neutral shade with that beautiful sheen.  She's too pretty to sit very long  Just beautiful!!


Sparkletastic said:


> Oldie but a goodie - Ivory with bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150587


Love seeing your bijoux chain Chanels!!  Those and your single flaps


Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4150808
> 
> Night out with my best friend who loves Chanel as well.


Those are two gorgeous Chanels out and about  How wonderful you have a friend that loves Chanel too.


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


Love seeing so many reds out the past couple of weeks!!  Yours is certainly no exception!!  You just always wear every bag so well


pbdb said:


> In Vienna, wearing my bum bag.
> (My youngest to my left)


Love your bum bag!!  I don't know if I've seen anyone look so stylish sporting one as you  Love it !!


----------



## love2learn

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4151296
> 
> 
> Shopping and some sparkling with my Chanel


Gorgeous picture and gorgeous puffy CF


Tt117 said:


> With the reissue today


Always a good day with a Reissue!!  So beautiful!


angelicskater16 said:


> With my Boy & flats♥️♥️♥️


Your Boy is stunning


urmydestiny said:


> Going out with my mini rect


The mini looks perfect on you!!  Love your cute little scarf too!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Pretty in pink  Such a beautiful pink shade!  Pink just makes everything more fun


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Dark red caviar mini 17B at hair salon.
> View attachment 4152833


Looks so perfect with your dress!!


----------



## Auvina15

love2learn said:


> Auvina, please use this little beauty more!!  The rose gold was just the perfect neutral shade with that beautiful sheen.  She's too pretty to sit very long  Just beautiful!!


Thank you so much, my dear friend! I’ll definitely be wearing her more often!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Dark red caviar mini 17B at hair salon.
> View attachment 4152833


The beauties, absolutely, you and your red flap!


----------



## presvy

Food & Chanel in action[emoji173]️


----------



## angelicskater16

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous picture and gorgeous puffy CF
> 
> Always a good day with a Reissue!!  So beautiful!
> 
> Your Boy is stunning
> 
> The mini looks perfect on you!!  Love your cute little scarf too!


 Thank you so much!!!!, ❤️❤️❤️❤️‼️‼️‼️ This was the only boy that made my mouth drop ❤️❤️❤️❤️‼️‼️‼️‼️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

☀️☀️☀️Soak up the Sun ☀️☀️☀️
Happy weekends lovelies!


----------



## MahaM

presvy said:


> View attachment 4153008
> View attachment 4153009
> View attachment 4153010
> 
> 
> Food & Chanel in action[emoji173]️


Lovely bags and nice shots..


----------



## voguekitty

love2learn said:


> YUM!!!  Love your Chanel and LOVE the color of the bike and the seat!!  I hope the ice cream was delicious as always???  Now I want a banana split blizzard



I love your sneakers!


----------



## mmcjm

My new mini chanel watching mission impossible ❤


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Kendie, you'll have to start using this TDF red CF more  I wish these smile emoji's could whistle.  I love seeing everyone's red CF's or mini's, etc....but maybe it's the lamb that makes it look so vibrant and lush.   Just simply gorgeous!!


Thanks sweetest! I agree/think lambskin has magical powers w/ the colors  & haha on the whistle comment! Hope all is wonderful on your end!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Dark red caviar mini 17B at hair salon.
> View attachment 4152833


Looking totally beautiful as alwaysI’d pay major big bucks if i could have your stunning hair!


----------



## Baby_Girl

At the playground with the kids & my Mini in Dark Pink


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Pretty in pink  Such a beautiful pink shade!  Pink just makes everything more fun
> 
> Looks so perfect with your dress!!





love2learn said:


> Auvina, please use this little beauty more!!  The rose gold was just the perfect neutral shade with that beautiful sheen.  She's too pretty to sit very long  Just beautiful!!
> 
> Love seeing your bijoux chain Chanels!!  Those and your single flaps
> 
> Those are two gorgeous Chanels out and about  How wonderful you have a friend that loves Chanel too.
> 
> Love seeing so many reds out the past couple of weeks!!  Yours is certainly no exception!!  You just always wear every bag so well
> 
> Love your bum bag!!  I don't know if I've seen anyone look so stylish sporting one as you  Love it !!


Thank you so much l2l.


----------



## Chanelandco

angelicskater16 said:


> With my Boy & flats♥️♥️♥️


I am not into Boy bag yet but I loove this one❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Baby_Girl said:


> At the playground with the kids & my Mini in Dark Pink


Lovely dress! Perfectly paired with this cutie mini


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Love your mini! And also the bracelet❤️Where is it from?


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanelandco said:


> Love your mini! And also the bracelet❤️Where is it from?


Thank you.  It is the B12 bracelet from Uno De 50.


----------



## OsloChic

mmcjm said:


> View attachment 4153158
> 
> My new mini chanel watching mission impossible [emoji173]



Love your mini! 
Also love the color of your knit, perfect for early fall/chilly movie theaters[emoji108]


----------



## Baby_Girl

Chanelandco said:


> Lovely dress! Perfectly paired with this cutie mini



Thank you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

So in love Don't know whether to wear her or cuddle her 
Mini Coco blue


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> So in love Don't know whether to wear her or cuddle her
> Mini Coco blue
> View attachment 4153485
> View attachment 4153486


Beautiful.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

My girl out to lunch with us on vacation.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Lovely


----------



## MainlyBailey

getting some apple jack margaritas before hitting our local festival!


----------



## Auvina15

chloebagfreak said:


> So in love Don't know whether to wear her or cuddle her
> Mini Coco blue
> View attachment 4153485
> View attachment 4153486


What a cutie! It looks so adorable and just perfect on you!


----------



## Auvina15

viaminorviator said:


> My girl out to lunch with us on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 4153532


Absolutely a STUNNER!


----------



## Auvina15

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 4153629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting some apple jack margaritas before hitting our local festival!


So beautiful! This’s my favorite Boy’s combo!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Auvina15 said:


> What a cutie! It looks so adorable and just perfect on you!


Thanks so much I feel I lucked out with getting a quilted one! I still want a black quilted too
It's a perfect size for me too!


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .



Love it!


----------



## ellenla

Saturday dinner out, carrying urban companion today! I’m at back seat with our baby. Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .



Very beautiful bag! Hope it was fun taking her out for the first time [emoji3]


----------



## love2learn

mmcjm said:


> View attachment 4153158
> 
> My new mini chanel watching mission impossible ❤


She looks perfect against your sweater!!  I loved that movie!!  The action was over the top!


----------



## love2learn

ellenla said:


> Saturday dinner out, carrying urban companion today! I’m at back seat with our baby. Enjoy your weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153911


Such a pretty color!!


----------



## love2learn

Baby_Girl said:


> At the playground with the kids & my Mini in Dark Pink


 It looks amazing against the black in your dress!!


----------



## love2learn

chloebagfreak said:


> So in love Don't know whether to wear her or cuddle her
> Mini Coco blue
> View attachment 4153485
> View attachment 4153486


And it looks so perfect with your top!  Such a gorgeous color on the coco!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


IM, how exciting you brought out your beauty for her first outing!!  What a gorgeous and timeless piece and I truly hope you enjoyed her.


----------



## love2learn

viaminorviator said:


> My girl out to lunch with us on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 4153532


Looks at that pretty sheen!!  Hope you're having a fabulous vacation!


----------



## love2learn

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 4153629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting some apple jack margaritas before hitting our local festival!


Your Boy looks so perfect by those yummy looking drinks!!


----------



## love2learn

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


So gorgeous!!  You captured the lighting just perfectly.  Such a beauty lamminda!!


----------



## Baby_Girl

love2learn said:


> It looks amazing against the black in your dress!!



Thank you!  This Mini is really an eyecatcher!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you kindly .  I really liked using her today and may use her for a bit. 



Dextersmom said:


> IM, how exciting you brought out your beauty for her first outing!!  What a gorgeous and timeless piece and I truly hope you enjoyed her.





viaminorviator said:


> Love it!





StefaniJoy said:


> Very beautiful bag! Hope it was fun taking her out for the first time [emoji3]





love2learn said:


> So gorgeous!!  You captured the lighting just perfectly.  Such a beauty lamminda!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


Wow! What a stunner Love it!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

love2learn said:


> And it looks so perfect with your top!  Such a gorgeous color on the coco!!


Thank you so much  So sweet of you! I have had this top for a while and got it out to see if it still fit
The blue on the Coco is my favorite


----------



## Wumzy

My black Chanel Jumbo in caviar leather went with me to church today. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


OMG   Girl, i was holding my breath a really long time for this!!Such a treasure of a bag. I know you’ll take great care of her for me


----------



## Kendie26

Wumzy said:


> My black Chanel Jumbo in caviar leather went with me to church today. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4154061


Whoa ~you are truly spectacular...what a pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


Looking so pretty in pastels, my friend.


----------



## MarLie

Saturday lunch with mss Ivory[emoji2]


----------



## Tykhe

Out with new square mini in navy in Dublin!


----------



## MainlyBailey

love2learn said:


> Your Boy looks so perfect by those yummy looking drinks!!





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful! This’s my favorite Boy’s combo!



Awww thank you my dears!! We ended up having a blast at our local carnival and this bag was the perfect hands free bag, as you can see...how I absolutely needed both hands lol


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! What a stunner Love it!!


Thanks so much


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> OMG   Girl, i was holding my breath a really long time for this!!Such a treasure of a bag. I know you’ll take great care of her for me


Thanks dear .  It took me awhile to move into it, lol.  I love your pink Chevron — hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


Yayyyyy you took her out!!! She is truly timeless and very functional bag! Hope you’re enjoy wearing her and have a very happy Sunday, lovely IM!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


Such a cutie and very lovely blouse, dearest K.! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy you took her out!!! She is truly timeless and very functional bag! Hope you’re enjoy wearing her and have a very happy Sunday, lovely IM!



Thanks kindly sweet Auvina .  Hope you have a wonderful Sunday as well


----------



## dcheang

Good day for shopping [emoji16]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


 Absolutely gorgeous bag! From which collection? Love the hardware and color combo


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


Pretty pastels esp paired with the mini


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

viaminorviator said:


> My girl out to lunch with us on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 4153532


Too pretty rose gold!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 4153629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting some apple jack margaritas before hitting our local festival!


Love it! A pic of you taking a pic of your Chanel and drink


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> ☀️☀️☀️Soak up the Sun ☀️☀️☀️
> Happy weekends lovelies!


Damn girl! Looking so fine! Love the color coordination with the boy.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Looking totally beautiful as alwaysI’d pay major big bucks if i could have your stunning hair!


Awhhh..thank you much @Kendie26, I’m


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


Oh wow, your grey mini and maxi dress are just gorgeous.  And lovely bracelet.

Thanks for the compliment on my camera bag.  It is an oldie (a fossil, lol) from the 12 series.


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## pfsheen




----------



## pfsheen

Chanel 18B


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


Just beautiful.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, your grey mini and maxi dress are just gorgeous.  And lovely bracelet.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my camera bag.  It is an oldie (a fossil, lol) from the 12 series.


Thank you @Iamminda for lovely compliment  

Oh Wow! Your camer bag looks like brand new and well kept, amazing vintage!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .



I am in SO MUCH [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]with this bag!


----------



## Chanel923

Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.


----------



## myluvofbags

Chanel923 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.
> View attachment 4154890


You look great and your mini and shoes color compliment each other well


----------



## myluvofbags

Waiting on some friends for dinner with Chevron Statement Flap


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


Mini pinkie is such a cutie  Looks fabulous with your blouse Kindie!!


----------



## love2learn

MarLie said:


> Saturday lunch with mss Ivory[emoji2]
> View attachment 4154289


Miss ivory is a beauty!!!


----------



## love2learn

Tykhe said:


> Out with new square mini in navy in Dublin!


And she fits perfectly on your lap!  Very pretty mini!


----------



## love2learn

myluvofbags said:


> Waiting on some friends for dinner with Chevron Statement Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154910


Wow!!  That color is ridiculously beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


I really see how grey it is now!  Looks amazing with your gorgeous dress


----------



## love2learn

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 4154799





pfsheen said:


> View attachment 4154799


Love your outfit and your Woc is the perfect accessory!!


----------



## love2learn

Chanel923 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.
> View attachment 4154890


You look so cute!!  Love your mini and those cute TB sandals!!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Waiting on some friends for dinner with Chevron Statement Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154910



Love a beautiful red bag especially a chevron one


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I am in SO MUCH [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]with this bag!



Thanks so much S


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.
> View attachment 4154890


You wear this color so well, my friend.


----------



## myluvofbags

love2learn said:


> Wow!!  That color is ridiculously beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Love a beautiful red bag especially a chevron one


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looking so pretty in pastels, my friend.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear .  It took me awhile to move into it, lol.  I love your pink Chevron — hope you are having a good weekend.





Auvina15 said:


> Such a cutie and very lovely blouse, dearest K.! Happy Sunday!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Pretty pastels esp paired with the mini





love2learn said:


> Mini pinkie is such a cutie  Looks fabulous with your blouse Kindie!!


Many thanks to ALL of you darling Chanel beauties/gal pals!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752





pfsheen said:


> View attachment 4154799





Chanel923 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.
> View attachment 4154890


Triple WOW to the 3 of you gorgeous ladies! You all look incredible!
@Jkfashionstyle i want your wardrobe my friend....awesome dress & your newest mini is true PERFECTION
@pfsheen ~you look SO SO SO stunning & elegant....beautiful mod, outfit & WOC
@Chanel923 ~ perfectly accessorized/pairing of your sandals & mini....that color is sensational & you look adorbs in that pretty dress. We are suffering same heat/humidity here on east coast so I feel ya!


----------



## goldenfountain

Weekend with my coco handle and new H sandals!


----------



## nuf

Our anniversary trip to Vienna. I took my mini after some time she was just sitting at home. And I felt in love with her again.


----------



## Auvina15

goldenfountain said:


> Weekend with my coco handle and new H sandals!


Very classic and so beautiful!


----------



## goldenfountain

Auvina15 said:


> Very classic and so beautiful!


aww thanks for the kindness


----------



## Auvina15

Chanel923 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.
> View attachment 4154890


Your mini is sooo gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you, my friend!!!
I still remember how hard to get this unicorn turquoise mini at that time and it’s now still be the most coveted turquoise... swooning over here...


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


What a stunning mini and your dress is so lovely, Jkfashionstyle!


----------



## Zucnarf

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752



W O W [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nycmamaofone

Loving these Chanel flats!!


----------



## luvlux64

When you can’t decide which one to wear tonight  . Couples dinner night out


----------



## Cooshcouture

My new 18B chanel calfskin belt bag . My instagram name is *LUVTHATBAG*


----------



## peppers90

Metiers d’art lace ups, pearl necklace worn as a belt, and VIP Dubai gift pearl bag.


----------



## pursenbootz

My first Chanel! (I feel kinda dorky but I can't bring myself to take the cellophane off the cc yet lol)


----------



## Chanel923

myluvofbags said:


> You look great and your mini and shoes color compliment each other well





love2learn said:


> You look so cute!!  Love your mini and those cute TB sandals!!


Thank you lovies


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> You wear this color so well, my friend.





Kendie26 said:


> Triple WOW to the 3 of you gorgeous ladies! You all look incredible!
> @Jkfashionstyle i want your wardrobe my friend....awesome dress & your newest mini is true PERFECTION
> @pfsheen ~you look SO SO SO stunning & elegant....beautiful mod, outfit & WOC
> @Chanel923 ~ perfectly accessorized/pairing of your sandals & mini....that color is sensational & you look adorbs in that pretty dress. We are suffering same heat/humidity here on east coast so I feel ya!





Auvina15 said:


> Your mini is sooo gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you, my friend!!!
> I still remember how hard to get this unicorn turquoise mini at that time and it’s now still be the most coveted turquoise... swooning over here...


Thank you all.  I remembered it was a color that we all ponder if it was the same as Tiffany blue and how to style it.


----------



## Chanel923

Starting the week off with 18B dark grey (to me slate grey).  Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.  




My flap with the ivy geraniums.


----------



## nicole0612

pursenbootz said:


> My first Chanel! (I feel kinda dorky but I can't bring myself to take the cellophane off the cc yet lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155625



This little keychain is perfection! Very cute [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

nuf said:


> Our anniversary trip to Vienna. I took my mini after some time she was just sitting at home. And I felt in love with her again.



Beautiful mini! You can really see the quality in this shot.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Starting the week off with 18B dark grey (to me slate grey).  Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.
> 
> View attachment 4155680
> 
> 
> My flap with the ivy geraniums.
> View attachment 4155681


Gorgeous, Chanel923.   You look amazing.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, Chanel923.   You look amazing.


Thank you my friend.  Am I tempting you yet with this grey?  Lol, naughty me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you my friend.  Am I tempting you yet with this grey?  Lol, naughty me.


You are a temptress, my friend.  The truth is that at this moment (but we all know things can change) I have more than enough bags.  For me, it has definitely been the "summer of shoes" as I added quite a few, from sandals to slides to ballet flats.  In fact, I will have a little shoe reveal tomorrow (if I have time) or Wednesday, as my SA texted me today that my newest shoe additions have arrived.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


    can't get enough of this beautiful red!!


Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my 18S pink mini.


Lovely cheerful summer outfit with gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Dark red caviar mini 17B at hair salon.
> View attachment 4152833


Looking classy with a beautiful bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


 maiden voyage! Boy your bag is truly beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


LOVE your pinkie and top! Perfect for summer.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


Love the combo of your dress with mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

pfsheen said:


> View attachment 4154799


Fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone.  17C turquoise mini keeping me cool this afternoon.  It’s been so hot here on the west coast.
> View attachment 4154890


Perfect outfit for summer and love the combo bag, sandals and lovely dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

myluvofbags said:


> Waiting on some friends for dinner with Chevron Statement Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154910


I wanted this one soo bad but my boutique didn't order. Beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

peppers90 said:


> Metiers d’art lace ups, pearl necklace worn as a belt, and VIP Dubai gift pearl bag.
> 
> View attachment 4155598
> View attachment 4155599
> View attachment 4155597


Love this combo jeans with pearls as belt, shoes and bag!! Wow pearl bag as a gift?


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Starting the week off with 18B dark grey (to me slate grey).  Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.
> 
> View attachment 4155680
> 
> 
> My flap with the ivy geraniums.
> View attachment 4155681


Fabulous! Enjoy your summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....


----------



## Bibi25260

Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


----------



## peppers90

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this combo jeans with pearls as belt, shoes and bag!! Wow pearl bag as a gift?



Yes it is from Dubai, I purchased from eBay


----------



## lilmissmeca

Waiting for the doc


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> can't get enough of this beautiful red!!
> 
> Lovely cheerful summer outfit with gorgeous pop of color!


Thank you Bibi!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....
> 
> View attachment 4155981


Lovely Bibi!!  I love your summery look and the shimmer of your Coco.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bibi25260 said:


> I wanted this one soo bad but my boutique didn't order. Beautiful!


Thank you, it was the last one they had.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....[emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4155981


So beautiful, I was offered this in small but went with something else, your picture is making me wish I took it.


----------



## MarLie

love2learn said:


> Miss ivory is a beauty!!!



Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> maiden voyage! Boy your bag is truly beautiful!!



Thanks very much Bibi .  Speaking of maiden voyage, your new coco handle looks fabulous on you.  I also like your lovely outfit especially those pants.   Enjoy your stunning new bag.


----------



## Chanelandco

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this bag.  Have a great weekend .


It is beautiful ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner out last night w/ mini pinkie (17C)chevron


Wow Kendie! All your pueces are to die for ❤️ Think i never saw this one..


----------



## Chanelandco

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


So lovely ❤️


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


Lovely! I think I like the Coco Handle better than the Classic Flap. *le gasp*


----------



## Dextersmom

My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


----------



## Luv n bags

My new love
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4156310


----------



## loveydovey35

Had not used my Gabbi for a hot second, but she came out today. Excuse my photo bomber, somehow she always wants to play when i am trying to take a picture....


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.



Okay, loving your bag, slides, and hat, but also those pants!!  [emoji7]Don’t you just look so cute and summery?! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️I feel your pain.....hitting 112* today.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....
> 
> View attachment 4155981


Total gorgeousness!! Your new Coco looks perfect on you, but then again EVERYTHING does my sweet friend! Love the arm candy too!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Wow Kendie! All your pueces are to die for ❤️ Think i never saw this one..


Kindest thanks sweet friend!


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Had not used my Gabbi for a hot second, but she came out today. Excuse my photo bomber, somehow she always wants to play when i am trying to take a picture....


Hot diggity dog (literally-your sweetest photo bomber is adorbs) but seriously, woman you look AMAZING!! OMG those pants are THE BEST & you sure know how to strike & rock a pose


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


Super sweet ensemble as always my dear friend! Love it all


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Starting the week off with 18B dark grey (to me slate grey).  Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.
> 
> View attachment 4155680
> 
> 
> My flap with the ivy geraniums.
> View attachment 4155681


So we are kind of “twinsies” on this bag, even though my grey ML CF is from 2016...the shades look pretty identical from what I’m seeing in photo’s. You look BEAUTIFUL dearest Chanel923!


----------



## catsinthebag

loveydovey35 said:


> Had not used my Gabbi for a hot second, but she came out today. Excuse my photo bomber, somehow she always wants to play when i am trying to take a picture....



You look great, and your photo bomber is adorable!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Hot diggity dog (literally-your sweetest photo bomber is adorbs) but seriously, woman you look AMAZING!! OMG those pants are THE BEST & you sure know how to strike & rock a pose



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## loveydovey35

catsinthebag said:


> You look great, and your photo bomber is adorable!



 thank you so much! shes a cutie!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking classy with a beautiful bag!!





Chanelandco said:


> So lovely ❤️



Thank you lovely gals @Bibi25260 and @Chanelandco


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

peppers90 said:


> Metiers d’art lace ups, pearl necklace worn as a belt, and VIP Dubai gift pearl bag.
> 
> View attachment 4155598
> View attachment 4155599
> View attachment 4155597


Gorgeous! Shots look like in the magazines @peppers90


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Starting the week off with 18B dark grey (to me slate grey).  Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.
> 
> View attachment 4155680
> 
> 
> My flap with the ivy geraniums.
> View attachment 4155681


Love this grey! I’ve it in mini   Your dress looked very familiar, Jcrew or Banana Republic @Chanel923?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.





Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.



What not to love here? @Bibi25260 and @Dextersmom 
Beautiful bags and accessories, looking lovely.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


I have same size and like it both shoulder and cross body. Re the handle, I just push it further back to the side and ignore It and I don’t even notice it after that?


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


You and bibi with the fun pants and gorgeous bags


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanels (in action) with a view   ... and a reveal of the box in August thread  
View: Niagara Falls Canada


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> You and bibi with the fun pants and gorgeous bags





stylistbydesign said:


> Okay, loving your bag, slides, and hat, but also those pants!!  [emoji7]Don’t you just look so cute and summery?! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️I feel your pain.....hitting 112* today.





Kendie26 said:


> Super sweet ensemble as always my dear friend! Love it all




Thank you all for your lovely comments. 
@stylistbydesign I hope that it will cool down for us both soon. :sweat drop: 

Edit: @Jkfashionstyle I meant to quote you here as well.


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect outfit for summer and love the combo bag, sandals and lovely dress!





Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous! Enjoy your summer!





Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....
> 
> View attachment 4155981





Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


Thank you Bibi .....uhhh...,a bit jealous here on your coco.  The color in your photo is amazing.  It’s reading a beautiful bronze beige color.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


Love the outfit of the day, plus all the Cs.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> So we are kind of “twinsies” on this bag, even though my grey ML CF is from 2016...the shades look pretty identical from what I’m seeing in photo’s. You look BEAUTIFUL dearest Chanel923!


Yes yes, we’re half twinsie.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love this grey! I’ve it in mini   Your dress looked very familiar, Jcrew or Banana Republic @Chanel923?


Lol, you’re very good BR it is and thank you.  I love this grey too.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely Bibi!!  I love your summery look and the shimmer of your Coco.


Thank you my dear friend!


myluvofbags said:


> So beautiful, I was offered this in small but went with something else, your picture is making me wish I took it.


Mine is the small also, thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much Bibi .  Speaking of maiden voyage, your new coco handle looks fabulous on you.  I also like your lovely outfit especially those pants.   Enjoy your stunning new bag.


Thank you so much! Those pants are so light and airy perfect for warm weather..


----------



## Bibi25260

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Lovely! I think I like the Coco Handle better than the Classic Flap. *le gasp*


Thank you!
Uh oohh


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


Well done! Perfect accessories for warm weather as your colorful airy pants.


----------



## Bibi25260

loveydovey35 said:


> Had not used my Gabbi for a hot second, but she came out today. Excuse my photo bomber, somehow she always wants to play when i am trying to take a picture....


Love your entire outfit and bag of course! Perfect smile and pose!
And your photo bomber is cute.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Total gorgeousness!! Your new Coco looks perfect on you, but then again EVERYTHING does my sweet friend! Love the arm candy too!


Aww thank you very much for your super sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> What not to love here? @Bibi25260
> Beautiful bags and accessories, looking lovely.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I have same size and like it both shoulder and cross body. Re the handle, I just push it further back to the side and ignore It and I don’t even notice it after that?


@Vanana oke so I guess I have to get used to it or ignore it. Do you wear yours crossbody on (thicker) coats?


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you Bibi .....uhhh...,a bit jealous here on your coco.  The color in your photo is amazing.  It’s reading a beautiful bronze beige color.


It is more bronze than gold. Maybe it looks beige because of the lights but irl not that much.


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank y


Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire outfit and bag of course! Perfect smile and pose!
> And your photo bomber is cute.



Thank you, Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Well done! Perfect accessories for warm weather as your colorful airy pants.





Chanel923 said:


> Love the outfit of the day, plus all the Cs.


Thank you, Chanel beauties.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


Love love all these beauties and you look gorgeous, lovely friend DM!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....
> 
> View attachment 4155981


Absolutely fabulous, Bibi! Loving this bag sooo much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love love all these beauties and you look gorgeous, lovely friend DM!


Thank you so much, beautiful Auvina.


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> @Vanana oke so I guess I have to get used to it or ignore it. Do you wear yours crossbody on (thicker) coats?


I have to admit I don’t remember wearing it over very thick coats while cross body. I did wear it over a wool coat and it was fine


----------



## Tykhe

Out with my new navy square mini. The color looks so different depending on the light.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


You look like a million dollars my lovely friend @Bibi25260 wishing you and your wonderful family a great rest of the week hun.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


duplicate post my friend.


----------



## Sandra.AT

At work with my jumbo to finally use her again more often.. I realizied this bag fits everything I need for work too haha


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.


You look so chic and sporty.  Love this outfit my friend.


----------



## pfsheen

Kendie26 said:


> Triple WOW to the 3 of you gorgeous ladies! You all look incredible!
> @Jkfashionstyle i want your wardrobe my friend....awesome dress & your newest mini is true PERFECTION
> @pfsheen ~you look SO SO SO stunning & elegant....beautiful mod, outfit & WOC
> @Chanel923 ~ perfectly accessorized/pairing of your sandals & mini....that color is sensational & you look adorbs in that pretty dress. We are suffering same heat/humidity here on east coast so I feel ya!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.


Wow...you nailed it, beautiful DM!!! Totally LOVE!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your entire outfit!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your entire outfit!!!


Thank you so much GL! 


Chanel923 said:


> You look so chic and sporty.  Love this outfit my friend.


Thank you, my sweet Chanel923. 



Auvina15 said:


> Wow...you nailed it, beautiful DM!!! Totally LOVE!


Thank you, lovely Auvina.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Summertime sustenance


----------



## Irene7899

Something red last weekend


----------



## Irene7899

Black necklace and flap to work today


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Damn girl! Looking so fine! Love the color coordination with the boy.


Thanks lovely!  Have a blessed weekend!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Jkfashionstyle said:


> First time out w/ dark grey caviar mini paired with maxi floral dress, in the bathroom at restaurant, lol.
> View attachment 4154752


Loving your floral dress and your gorgeous mini!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

goldenfountain said:


> Weekend with my coco handle and new H sandals!


Love the coco handle to bits! You carry it so well!  Your H sandals seems comfortable!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 4155546
> View attachment 4155547
> View attachment 4155548
> 
> My new 18B chanel calfskin belt bag . My instagram name is *LUVTHATBAG*


Love your top with the cutest French bulldog! Your chanel is so unique! It looks so chic on you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

luvlux64 said:


> When you can’t decide which one to wear tonight  . Couples dinner night out
> View attachment 4155496


So sweet!  Love the valentino mix and match! I guess I could do that too! You make me wanna do it if I can’t decide as well!


----------



## raspberrypink

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## goldenfountain

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love the coco handle to bits! You carry it so well!  Your H sandals seems comfortable!


Thanks, you're so kind 
Yes the sandals were very comfortable! They rubbed a little after I walked for the entire day at fast pace, but other than that I'm very please with them!


----------



## Christofle

raspberrypink said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159246



Love how your umbrella has a bit  of reddish pink to match your flap. Have a great weekend !


----------



## Dextersmom

@raspberrypink +1 (what @Christofle said) ...darling look and cutest umbrella ever!!


----------



## raspberrypink

Christofle said:


> Love how your umbrella has a bit  of reddish pink to match your flap. Have a great weekend !


Thank you! I love collecting umbrellas and this is my newest addition! Have a blessed weekend to you!


----------



## raspberrypink

Dextersmom said:


> @raspberrypink +1 (what @Christofle said) ...darling look and cutest umbrella ever!! [emoji813]


Awww.... Thank you Dextersmom! You are so sweet! I'm loving this umbrella right now!  Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## kc_mae

She’s quickly becoming a favorite  Here  she is accesorized with a twilly to help me celebrate my birthday!


----------



## luvlux64

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So sweet!  Love the valentino mix and match! I guess I could do that too! You make me wanna do it if I can’t decide as well!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.


Sporty @Dextersmom, nicely done.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

lilmissmeca said:


> Summertime sustenance
> View attachment 4158902


Yummy to the tummy and to our eyes  @lilmissmeca, my kind of lunch.


----------



## Chanel923

kc_mae said:


> She’s quickly becoming a favorite  Here  she is accesorized with a twilly to help me celebrate my birthday!


Jealous,  beautiful coco and twilly.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving your floral dress and your gorgeous mini!


Thank you @Firstchanellv28


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Been a long week, finally some bff and me time with dark grey caviar mini 18B, sipping Viognier. Cheers to the weekend! 



And bathroom selfie


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Sporty @Dextersmom, nicely done.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a long week, finally some bff and me time with dark grey caviar mini 18B, sipping Viognier. Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4159822
> 
> 
> And bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4159823


Beautiful shots on both.  You look so summery.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a long week, finally some bff and me time with dark grey caviar mini 18B, sipping Viognier. Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4159822
> 
> 
> And bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4159823


Pretty.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous, Bibi! Loving this bag sooo much!


Thank you for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> You look like a million dollars my lovely friend @Bibi25260 wishing you and your wonderful family a great rest of the week hun.


Aww you're soo sweet, thank you my friend!  
Enjoy your weekend with your lovely family!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.


Again a perfect match/combo!! 
But silver mini? Is this one new? Sorry I missed it.
And those lovely legs


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a long week, finally some bff and me time with dark grey caviar mini 18B, sipping Viognier. Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4159822
> 
> 
> And bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4159823


Wow how it changes color! Looking amazing again!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## mcmrks

our „newest“ purchase


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Had a lil time while bae is asleep..played dressup  #metime


----------



## Baby_Girl

With my Boy....


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Again a perfect match/combo!!
> But silver mini? Is this one new? Sorry I missed it.
> And those lovely legs


Thank you, my friend.  
The silver mini is from last year....17 (something)... I can't remember which season off the top of my head.  I bought it during the time all of the metallics were coming out and I was helpless against their beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Had a lil time while bae is asleep..played dressup  #metime


I love your black and white ensembles.  So pretty with your bag and shoes.


----------



## Zucnarf

Baby_Girl said:


> With my Boy....



Wow!!!
Is this color still available?!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Hangin with my Reissue (226) waiting for my son’s Karate class to end.


----------



## Zucnarf

StefaniJoy said:


> Hangin with my Reissue (226) waiting for my son’s Karate class to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160420



Amazing!


----------



## Baby_Girl

Zucnarf said:


> Wow!!!
> Is this color still available?!



Oh, I don‘t think so, I bought it in January! But maybe you can still find this color!


----------



## kacie225

StefaniJoy said:


> Hangin with my Reissue (226) waiting for my son’s Karate class to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160420


Lovely. What color hardware is it?


----------



## sinny1

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a long week, finally some bff and me time with dark grey caviar mini 18B, sipping Viognier. Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4159822
> 
> 
> And bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4159823


Omg looks great on you! What’s your height for reference? I wish the mini could fall that way on me!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

kacie225 said:


> Lovely. What color hardware is it?



Hi Kacie225, thank you so much! it’s Ruthenium hardware. She’s my oldest and my favorite [emoji173]️


----------



## luvlux64

My black beauties 
Happy Saturday 
(The Espadrilles are dark blue but looks black   )


----------



## Zucnarf

Baby_Girl said:


> Oh, I don‘t think so, I bought it in January! But maybe you can still find this color!



Gorgeus! If you ever decide to let it go, I am here [emoji847]
And hardware is amazing too!


----------



## ellenla

Fried chicken for lunch with my dark grey jumbo!
Happy Saturday!


----------



## bagnshoe

Riding on the moped


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

sinny1 said:


> Omg looks great on you! What’s your height for reference? I wish the mini could fall that way on me!!


@sinny1, thank you! Trick to shortened the strap, use hair ties pulled the straps together under the flap, no damages to any of my minis.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful shots on both.  You look so summery.





Dextersmom said:


> Pretty.


Thank you @Chanel923 and @Dextersmom. Hope  you are enjoying the wkend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday maiden voyage with Coco handle. And bracelet wearing but only for 'good eye' to read....
> 
> View attachment 4155981





Bibi25260 said:


> View attachment 4155982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco handle crossbody, a bit unsure wearing like this because feeling the handle against my body.


Your new Coco looks absolutely fabulous on you!!  The color is such a beautiful neutral and you'll be able to wear it with so many of your cute outfits


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers
> View attachment 4160786


Such a beautiful setting for such a gorgeous picture  I would love to not only see your closet of Chanels, but your beautiful dresses!!  The beige looks beautiful against your pink dress, and again, the lake behind you and all the beautiful trees


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


I hope you did stay cool earlier in the week!  You sure did look so cool and chic though  Love that cute hat and slides


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sneakers today paired with silver mini.


Those new sneakers look so comfy and love how well they match your mini!!


----------



## love2learn

Irene7899 said:


> Black necklace and flap to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159031


That is one stunning Reissue!!!  I love my aged calfskin reissue so much, but WOW.  Eye candy galore


----------



## love2learn

kc_mae said:


> She’s quickly becoming a favorite  Here  she is accesorized with a twilly to help me celebrate my birthday!


Coco's are so beautiful in general, but I love your twilly and the colors look perfect together!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a long week, finally some bff and me time with dark grey caviar mini 18B, sipping Viognier. Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4159822
> 
> 
> And bathroom selfie
> View attachment 4159823


 it's just redundant love emoji's for this beautiful grey mini


----------



## love2learn

ellenla said:


> View attachment 4160632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried chicken for lunch with my dark grey jumbo!
> Happy Saturday!


Your chicken looks delicious!!  And I can't get enough of seeing this grey


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers
> View attachment 4160786


Lovely look, Jkfashionstyle.   Twins on the J. Crew dress.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Those new sneakers look so comfy and love how well they match your mini!!





love2learn said:


> I hope you did stay cool earlier in the week!  You sure did look so cool and chic though  Love that cute hat and slides


Thank you so much, love2learn.


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4160963


Lovely photo, may I ask where it was taken?


----------



## dotty8

Again with my Karl Lagerfeld T-shirt  after some shopping  (actually, this was the first time I wore the T-shirt after buying it several months ago... I guess it just didn't get its turn before )... excuse the bad lighting


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Your new Coco looks absolutely fabulous on you!!  The color is such a beautiful neutral and you'll be able to wear it with so many of your cute outfits


Thank you very much for your compliment, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers
> View attachment 4160786


Looking stunning again! Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night.


Yummy diner and gorgeous mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers
> View attachment 4160786


ha & eek, that exact same thing happened to us last night w/ the torrential downpours...adds a little excitement though Once again you look beautiful beyond words....incredibly PRETTY everything


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night.


I thought of you sweet friend last night at our dinner out....you’ll see my food pic in our other thread....the pasta dish had your name written all over it I see you chose your beautiful lambskin CFI had planned on bringing mine out last night too (you & I got ours at same time) but the rain was insane & I just couldn’t do it. Hope you had a lovely evening


----------



## Kendie26

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4160963


GORGEOUS!!! You exude happiness & joy...what a magical pic!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers
> View attachment 4160786



Love this


----------



## aksaiyo

Chevron lambskin extra mini with caviar quilted ballet flats [emoji177]


The extra mini is quite a bit puffier than my other chevron pieces (medium lambskin flap and caviar coco handle) I ADORE IT! I bought this used from fashionphile but I hope one day I can get another in quilted leather brand new! 
View attachment 4161195


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I thought of you sweet friend last night at our dinner out....you’ll see my food pic in our other thread....the pasta dish had your name written all over it I see you chose your beautiful lambskin CFI had planned on bringing mine out last night too (you & I got ours at same time) but the rain was insane & I just couldn’t do it. Hope you had a lovely evening


Thank you Kendie. I hope you also had a wonderful evening. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Yummy diner and gorgeous mini!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night.


Delicious! We’ve something in common, both like JCrew dresses, vinos and shishito peppers (drooling looking at it)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4160963


Beautiful backdrop and WOC!


----------



## boomer1234

Hangout with me at a baseball game!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

dotty8 said:


> Again with my Karl Lagerfeld T-shirt  after some shopping  (actually, this was the first time I wore the T-shirt after buying it several months ago... I guess it just didn't get its turn before )... excuse the bad lighting
> 
> View attachment 4160967


Cute little Karl on the t-shirt and beautiful caviar  ML, love this bag so much, easily dress up/down, seeing yours made me wanted to use mine.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

boomer1234 said:


> Hangout with me at a baseball game!


What not to love here, gorgeous boy, yummy food to the tummy and ball game, perfect Sunday! Hm..orange seats in the stadium, trying to figure which team, hm...LOL. Enjoy the game! Let’s Go ____! (As long as not the RedSuxs/Mets)


----------



## boomer1234

Jkfashionstyle said:


> What not to love here, gorgeous boy, yummy food to the tummy and ball game, perfect Sunday! Hm..orange seats in the stadium, trying to figure which team, hm...LOL. Enjoy the game! Let’s Go ____! (As long as not the RedSuxs/Mets).


Thanks!! Yes Shake Shack! Definitely my cheat meal. 

Go Astros!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Delicious! We’ve something in common, both like JCrew dresses, vinos and shishito peppers (drooling looking at it)


We definitely do! Love those little peppers.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful setting for such a gorgeous picture  I would love to not only see your closet of Chanels, but your beautiful dresses!!  The beige looks beautiful against your pink dress, and again, the lake behind you and all the beautiful trees





love2learn said:


> it's just redundant love emoji's for this beautiful grey mini





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely look, Jkfashionstyle.   Twins on the J. Crew dress.





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking stunning again! Enjoy your Sunday.





Kendie26 said:


> ha & eek, that exact same thing happened to us last night w/ the torrential downpours...adds a little excitement though Once again you look beautiful beyond words....incredibly PRETTY everything





Zucnarf said:


> Love this



@Zucnarf @love2learn @Dextersmom @Kendie26 @Bibi25260 
Thank you all lovely pals here for such sweet and kind compliments, absolutely made my Sunday 

@Dextersmom - Yay! I love this dress, easy to wear, prob one of the most worn dresses this summer. Funny thing, when I first saw the dress on the hanger, didn’t like it but because of the length (shorter maxi), I tried it on in the store, gotta have it, best part, got it for sale, win win!


----------



## Chanel923

ellenla said:


> View attachment 4160632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried chicken for lunch with my dark grey jumbo!
> Happy Saturday!


Both is very yummy.  Love the blue undertone to it.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect waterfront dining but dark clouds behind...pic then ran in...few mins later  downpours..beige caviar and maxi dress. Enjoy your weekend Chanelovers! Cheers
> View attachment 4160786


Nice beautiful relaxing shot.  I love nature shots.  You look very nice in maxi dresses


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night.


Yummyyyy!


----------



## Chanel923

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4160963


You look so pretty and love the water pic.


----------



## Chanel923

No yummy food here but need a Starbuck run


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> No yummy food here but need a Starbuck run
> View attachment 4161532


@Chanel923 Twins JCrew dress  Gorgeous mini, red or dark pink?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Nice beautiful relaxing shot.  I love nature shots.  You look very nice in maxi dresses


Thank you @Chanel923. Another month of summer, taking advantage of outdoors...too bad mother nature not cooperating.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> No yummy food here but need a Starbuck run
> View attachment 4161532





Chanel923 said:


> Yummyyyy!


Thank you, friend.  Yours looks yummy too....very refreshing.  Your mini looks fabulous with the print of your dress.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini. 
Brought this baby to the beach today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.



Looking good — you and and your mini


----------



## March786

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
To all the fabulous members!
I’ve missed you all so much and liking all your beautiful pictures and chanel candy.
Update from me regarding my absence over the past few months, my family and I relocated from the UK to Dubai 
I’m sure you can imagine the crazy logistics involved
However we are very lucky to be in a beautiful hotel until we find our new home and the shipping container arrives! Then I’ll beback in full swing 
Sending all of the special ladies lots of love and hugs, I have missed you


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Chanel923 Twins JCrew dress  Gorgeous mini, red or dark pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161556


Lol, then we are double twin here.  It’s the 17B dark red.  I love this dress, it’s so breezy and light.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.


Beautiful beach scene.  Loved how you dress down this mini.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Lady In Red with her new friends.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> I love your black and white ensembles.  So pretty with your bag and shoes.


Hehe you are too kind my friend  I just realized I have quite a few black and white so thought why not try em out before she wakes up  Thanks love and blessed week!


----------



## Luv n bags

Taking this bad boy out today.  Only the third time I have used it since 2016[emoji5]


----------



## Chanel923

Miso Fine said:


> Taking this bad boy out today.  Only the third time I have used it since 2016[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162058


What?.... she is gorgeous.  Really love this blue.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful beach scene.  Loved how you dress down this mini.





Iamminda said:


> Looking good — you and and your mini


Thank you both, my lovely friends.   Wishing you a peaceful week.


----------



## Marlee

Having dinner with my burgundy 225 Reissue [emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

Chanel923 said:


> What?.... she is gorgeous.  Really love this blue.



Thank you!! It’s really strange, but I like to wear really low profile handbags on a daily basis. Even though I have Hermes, Chanel, Valentino, YSL’s.   But I’m heading out to the Chanel store so I thought I would represent today.


----------



## Kendie26

Miso Fine said:


> Taking this bad boy out today.  Only the third time I have used it since 2016[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162058


 my dream color....hope you enjoyed carrying your magnificent blue baby today!


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Having dinner with my burgundy 225 Reissue [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162211


Super duper gorgeous color for a reissue


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Super duper gorgeous color for a reissue



Thanks so much dear Kendie! I am in love with it as well [emoji173]️


----------



## JLbb

Ps cafe with beige small flap


----------



## raspberrypink

JLbb said:


> Ps cafe with beige small flap
> 
> View attachment 4162655


Love that place! Love your bag [emoji173]


----------



## peppers90

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous! Shots look like in the magazines @peppers90



Thank you very much JK!!!


----------



## Chanel923

17B dark red going to work today ...




Stopped by the garden to see some flowers....




And did a coffee run.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bags_4_life

March786 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> To all the fabulous members!
> I’ve missed you all so much and liking all your beautiful pictures and chanel candy.
> Update from me regarding my absence over the past few months, my family and I relocated from the UK to Dubai
> I’m sure you can imagine the crazy logistics involved
> However we are very lucky to be in a beautiful hotel until we find our new home and the shipping container arrives! Then I’ll beback in full swing
> Sending all of the special ladies lots of love and hugs, I have missed you



How wonderful, hope you’re all acclimated and dealing with the temperatures ok (if you caught the heatwave here, I guess it prepared you!). Looking forward to some fabulous pics of your Chanel’s in the sun


----------



## Tt117

Getting hair done...14b maxi


----------



## Leo the Lion

This is how we do birthdays


----------



## Iamminda

Leo the Lion said:


> This is how we do birthdays



Happy Birthday L.  Just checked out your channel (a favorite of mine).  What a fun birthday you had — you got such beautiful flowers and wonderful gifts.  I especially like the new shirt (you were wearing)


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> 17B dark red going to work today ...
> 
> View attachment 4163075
> 
> 
> Stopped by the garden to see some flowers....
> 
> View attachment 4163076
> 
> 
> And did a coffee run.  Have a good day everyone.
> View attachment 4163078


Gorgeous, my friend!!  I love your red M/L with your black and white ensemble.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday L.  Just checked out your channel (a favorite of mine).  What a fun birthday you had — you got such beautiful flowers and wonderful gifts.  I especially like the new shirt (you were wearing)





Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday L.  Just checked out your channel (a favorite of mine).  What a fun birthday you had — you got such beautiful flowers and wonderful gifts.  I especially like the new shirt (you were wearing)


Thank you so much my friend!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> Having dinner with my burgundy 225 Reissue [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162211


gorgeous eye candy  @Marlee


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

JLbb said:


> Ps cafe with beige small flap
> 
> View attachment 4162655


Simply beautiful! Bag twins 
I was thinking of using the same bag today but running late, no time to switch.


----------



## raspberrypink

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4163520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting hair done...14b maxi


OMG I need this bag! It's gorgeous and so well maintained!  Love the colour!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Out w/ beige caviar mini shopping for shoes...ended up at RTW section. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> gorgeous eye candy  @Marlee



Thank you! You look beautiful with your mini!


----------



## March786

Bags_4_life said:


> How wonderful, hope you’re all acclimated and dealing with the temperatures ok (if you caught the heatwave here, I guess it prepared you!). Looking forward to some fabulous pics of your Chanel’s in the sun


Thankyou @Bags_4_life its been only a week and the outside weather is definitely not like the uk heatwave  
However this place is stunning, I’m going to enjoy the sunshine and warm climate


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work and shopping after work with my jumbo[emoji4][emoji38]


----------



## March786

A few of my precious pieces, which one to choose for the wonderful dubai weather


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> No yummy food here but need a Starbuck run
> View attachment 4161532


Beautiful red and perfect with your lovely dress!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Chanel923 Twins JCrew dress  Gorgeous mini, red or dark pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161556


Lovely again


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.


Agree looking good you and your mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> To all the fabulous members!
> I’ve missed you all so much and liking all your beautiful pictures and chanel candy.
> Update from me regarding my absence over the past few months, my family and I relocated from the UK to Dubai
> I’m sure you can imagine the crazy logistics involved
> However we are very lucky to be in a beautiful hotel until we find our new home and the shipping container arrives! Then I’ll beback in full swing
> Sending all of the special ladies lots of love and hugs, I have missed you


Wonderful to see you here again!! 


March786 said:


> View attachment 4164797
> View attachment 4164798
> A few of my precious pieces, which one to choose for the wonderful dubai weather


A tough one but I would pick your stunning red coco handle, it's a beauty! Enjoy the weather


----------



## Bibi25260

Marlee said:


> Having dinner with my burgundy 225 Reissue [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162211


That reissue is soo beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> 17B dark red going to work today ...
> 
> View attachment 4163075
> 
> 
> Stopped by the garden to see some flowers....
> 
> View attachment 4163076
> 
> 
> And did a coffee run.  Have a good day everyone.
> View attachment 4163078


Looking gorgeous with your lovely dress and beautiful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out w/ beige caviar mini shopping for shoes...ended up at RTW section. Happy Wednesday!
> View attachment 4164350


Looking soo lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4163520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting hair done...14b maxi


Love the color!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Wonderful to see you here again!!
> 
> A tough one but I would pick your stunning red coco handle, it's a beauty! Enjoy the weather


 Thankyou dearest Bibi 

Your right, it should be the red coco, perfect for the sunshine


----------



## Marlee

Bibi25260 said:


> That reissue is soo beautiful!



Thank you so much dear Bibi! I’m so glad I found this one after years of looking for a burgundy Reissue!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Agree looking good you and your mini!


Thanks, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out w/ beige caviar mini shopping for shoes...ended up at RTW section. Happy Wednesday!
> View attachment 4164350


This mini is so perfect on you.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.


Just gorgeous!! Love the whole outfit


----------



## Camilla82

kc_mae said:


> She’s quickly becoming a favorite  Here  she is accesorized with a twilly to help me celebrate my birthday!


It´ s stunning color! Wonder if I still can find one. Do you have the code for it ? Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> Just gorgeous!! Love the whole outfit


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> 17B dark red going to work today ...
> 
> View attachment 4163075
> 
> 
> Stopped by the garden to see some flowers....
> 
> View attachment 4163076
> 
> 
> And did a coffee run.  Have a good day everyone.
> View attachment 4163078


You look very beautiful Chanel923...these are glorious pics!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out w/ beige caviar mini shopping for shoes...ended up at RTW section. Happy Wednesday!
> View attachment 4164350


Fantastic!! OMG I want both that dress & mini SO BAD!!! Gimme gimme, please!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> View attachment 4164797
> View attachment 4164798
> A few of my precious pieces, which one to choose for the wonderful dubai weather


 Biggest, Happiest HELLO & welcome back Dear March!! You’ve been missed! So happy all of your bags arrived safe & sound w/ your move. Hope you are getting settled & enjoying your new home! All of your bags are STUNNING!!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, Happiest HELLO & welcome back Dear March!! You’ve been missed! So happy all of your bags arrived safe & sound w/ your move. Hope you are getting settled & enjoying your new home! All of your bags are STUNNING!!



Hellooooooooooooooo 
Thankyou so much, your such a joy and always bring happiness  I have missed you dearly

These are The only ones I managed to fit in my carry on, the others I bravely put into the container or sent back to my parents house  I couldn’t risk all of them.
We will be moving into the new place within a week or so, it’s all very exciting  
Will be updating all the pics soon with the new views


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooo
> Thankyou so much, your such a joy and always bring happiness  I have missed you dearly
> 
> These are The only ones I managed to fit in my carry on, the others I bravely put into the container or sent back to my parents house  I couldn’t risk all of them.
> We will be moving into the new place within a week or so, it’s all very exciting
> Will be updating all the pics soon with the new views


Gosh, I can hardly imagine the stress of moving your beloved chanelsHopefully it wasn’t too stressful!! Such an exciting time for you & family...wishing you all the best for a very happy & smooth transition & will be on the lookout for your pics w/ the views!


----------



## redjellybean

I’m loving this , the latest purchase


----------



## elly_fong

Am loitering in my local Chanel while waiting for my SA [emoji13]


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

redjellybean said:


> I’m loving this , the latest purchase


Beautiful necklace I almost bought the same necklace (didn’t want to take it off after trying it) but I already purchased the dark caviar mini and couple of brooches this month. Looks really pretty on you @redjellybean, btw, your nickname really cute!


----------



## kc_mae

Camilla82 said:


> It´ s stunning color! Wonder if I still can find one. Do you have the code for it ? Thank you!



Hi Camilla, posted the tag for you. It really is such a versatile color! I hope you find one!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.


Looking lovely @Dextersmom


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

March786 said:


> View attachment 4164797
> View attachment 4164798
> A few of my precious pieces, which one to choose for the wonderful dubai weather


All! Gorgeous pieces @March786


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking soo lovely!





Dextersmom said:


> This mini is so perfect on you.





Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic!! OMG I want both that dress & mini SO BAD!!! Gimme gimme, please!



Happy Friday! Thank you all you lovely ladies for the compliments @Bibi25260 @Dextersmom @Kendie26 

@Kendie26  - Ok ok come come and let’s swap with bag, you know the one I really love, your beige flap


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!


----------



## Tykhe

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262


Looks so chic! I always love seeing the red minis in action because I bet if I had one I wouldn’t know how to style it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking lovely @Dextersmom


Thank you, sweet friend as do you with your red mini!!


----------



## Tykhe

Out today running errands with 18s pink.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, my friend!!  I love your red M/L with your black and white ensemble.


Thank you, dear.  We double twin on this 17B... mini and M/L.


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Out w/ beige caviar mini shopping for shoes...ended up at RTW section. Happy Wednesday!
> View attachment 4164350


Beautiful dress, JK.  Really love the pink undertones on this mini.


----------



## Chanel923

March786 said:


> View attachment 4164797
> View attachment 4164798
> A few of my precious pieces, which one to choose for the wonderful dubai weather


Love the red coco


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red and perfect with your lovely dress!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking gorgeous with your lovely dress and beautiful bag!


Thank you sweet Bibi.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> You look very beautiful Chanel923...these are glorious pics!!


Thanks K!  I love hydrangeas too but the recent heat wave got to the flowers and leaves so it’s not looking to good.  This hibiscus bush was getting leggy so my mom help me cut it back and now it’s making a come back.  The blooms on this bush is really huge.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.


Love your skirt and mini


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262


Looking hot JK.  You wear the off the shoulders and one shoulder style really well.


----------



## mmcjm

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> All! Gorgeous pieces @March786


Thank you


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262


stunning, you look fabulous


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.





Helllooooooooooooo Dextersmom
I’ve missed your fabulous shots,you look great as always!
you know how much I wished I lived in a warmer climate and near a beach! Especially after seeing all your summer styles and fabulous pics!
The universe must have heard me  we are now in dubai and so I can start to take lots of inspiration from Your stunning wardrobe and beach styles


----------



## March786

Chanel923 said:


> Love the red coco


Thankyou  it’s one of my favourite chanel pieces


----------



## March786

redjellybean said:


> I’m loving this , the latest purchase


Love chanel pearl necklaces, this is stunning!


----------



## Zucnarf

redjellybean said:


> I’m loving this , the latest purchase



I love this!!!
Can you please share the code and price?


----------



## Zucnarf

Tykhe said:


> Out today running errands with 18s pink.



Love this mini! I feel happy looking at it!



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262



You and your Collection and style are beautiful


----------



## Kim Htay

Going to a wedding with my mini rec ❤️


----------



## Yuki85

My WOC!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Helllooooooooooooo Dextersmom
> I’ve missed your fabulous shots,you look great as always!
> you know how much I wished I lived in a warmer climate and near a beach! Especially after seeing all your summer styles and fabulous pics!
> The universe must have heard me  we are now in dubai and so I can start to take lots of inspiration from Your stunning wardrobe and beach styles


Hi there March786. 
You have been missed.  Thank you for your lovely comments and congratulations on your move to the sunny side.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love your skirt and mini


Thank you friend and red twin x2.


----------



## llaga22

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely photo, may I ask where it was taken?



This is in Rockport MA specifically that red thingy? It’s #motif1, most photographed in the world!


----------



## llaga22

Chanel923 said:


> You look so pretty and love the water pic.



I visited the #motif1 in Rockport MA. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm in Europe and I've never been to that part of the States, so had no idea. It looks a lot like many similar beautiful places in Scandinavia so caught my eye. Familiar, yet different


----------



## Tykhe

Dressed up for dinner with Chanel mini!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262


So adorable you and your mini!!! Super cute outfit though!


Tykhe said:


> Out today running errands with 18s pink.


Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Auvina15

Kim Htay said:


> Going to a wedding with my mini rec ❤️


Very beautiful dress and your mini is so gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.


Totally LOVE everything, my very beautiful friend! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

Shopping the other day with my “shopping” tote! Happy weekend my friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Shopping the other day with my “shopping” tote! Happy weekend my friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 4167704



So pretty — I adore your beautiful tote and your lovely top.  I hope you are enjoying the last weeks of summer with your family .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I adore your beautiful tote and your lovely top.  I hope you are enjoying the last weeks of summer with your family .


Thank you so much, my sweetest friend IM!I do hope you’re having the blast last weeks of summer as well!


----------



## Wumzy

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa ~you are truly spectacular...what a pic!!



Wow! Thank you. Very kind of you.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there March786.
> You have been missed.  Thank you for your lovely comments and congratulations on your move to the sunny side.



Thankyou dearest I have missed you all too
we’re all very excited and love the sunshine! 
Lol and I love that hi-5 emoji! That’s just too cute!


----------



## March786

Auvina15 said:


> Shopping the other day with my “shopping” tote! Happy weekend my friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 4167704


Beautiful! Love the tote and the beautiful colours on your top


----------



## jesstob

it is not mine yet. I am still thinking to buy or not to buy....[emoji28]


----------



## PrincessMe

out with my new shopper


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Shopping the other day with my “shopping” tote! Happy weekend my friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 4167704


 Woooo Girl!!! I always LOVE when you grace us w/ your killer mods!! I was SO SO SO close to buying that shopper/tote. Took every ounce of discipline in me to not buy it cause I LOVE it. Your top/blouse is a total STUNNER in that green


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Shopping the other day with my “shopping” tote! Happy weekend my friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 4167704


Your shopping tote looks fantastic; so puffy and shiny! I am also with IM....your top is so pretty and fresh. 


Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE everything, my very beautiful friend! Have a wonderful weekend!


Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## myluvofbags

jesstob said:


> View attachment 4167819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not mine yet. I am still thinking to buy or not to buy....[emoji28]


That is an amazing color, I would have a hard time leaving without it.


----------



## Luv n bags

jesstob said:


> View attachment 4167819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not mine yet. I am still thinking to buy or not to buy....[emoji28]



This is gorgeous! Make it yours!


----------



## Tt117

Traveling with the jumbo today


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday! Out to church & lunch with the Fam


----------



## tuttemus

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3308386
> 
> Snapped this while out shopping. Basically my casual uniform  tshirt dress + mini flap.


looks good


----------



## tuttemus

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4168156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with the jumbo today


nice bag


----------



## yazj42

My new medium caviar Chanel boy.


----------



## yazj42

My new Chanel boy. Anyone know what this color is called?


----------



## bagnshoe

Date with my boy today .


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday's looks; day to night


----------



## halfviet87

I got my first Chanel double flap last week


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4168529
> View attachment 4168532



Chanel scarf and Chanel Reissue tote.


----------



## Iamminda

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4168529
> View attachment 4168532



Your Reissue Tote is so gorgeous — I really like it!!  I have seen pics of it before but never pics of it worn by someone.  Looks great on you.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's looks; day to night


Two beautiful looks DM!   Really love your dress!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Two beautiful looks DM!   Really love your dress!!!


You are the sweetest, IM. Thank you.


----------



## Auvina15

March786 said:


> Beautiful! Love the tote and the beautiful colours on your top


Thank you so much, March786!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Woooo Girl!!! I always LOVE when you grace us w/ your killer mods!! I was SO SO SO close to buying that shopper/tote. Took every ounce of discipline in me to not buy it cause I LOVE it. Your top/blouse is a total STUNNER in that green


Thank you for your super sweet words, my darling Kendie! I really like this tote even though it looks quite big on me...  love its lightweight and having more room than my needs!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Your shopping tote looks fantastic; so puffy and shiny! I am also with IM....your top is so pretty and fresh.
> 
> Thank you, my beautiful friend.


Thank you so much, sweet DM!  Chanel calfskin is actually my fave leather as it’s durable yet soft and luxurious!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's looks; day to night


Dang... you look so sexy and gorgeous, my girl!!! Absolutely a head turner!!!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday! Out to church & lunch with the Fam
> View attachment 4168184


I really love these!!! The slides are just fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

elly_fong said:


> Am loitering in my local Chanel while waiting for my SA [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165955


Gorgeous bag and brooch!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.


That bronze is stunning just like you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Last nite dinner, out with dark red caviar mini 17B, classic CC brooch and GG heels, too many people around our table, DH didn’t want me to snap a pic with the vino and mini . Oh well but he was willingly to take a pic of me after dinner at the lounge area. Lol  Cheers to the weekend!
> View attachment 4166262


Va va voom looking hot!! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Shopping the other day with my “shopping” tote! Happy weekend my friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 4167704


Love you tote (and top), it looks so puffy and luscious! Hope you enjoyed your weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday! Out to church & lunch with the Fam
> View attachment 4168184


Perfect combo! Hope you enjyed your Sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's looks; day to night


Gorgeous as always! Love your maxi dress! You wear skirts and dresses so well!


----------



## Bibi25260

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4168529
> View attachment 4168532


What a gorgeous reissue tote!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.


----------



## Stacy31

yazj42 said:


> My new Chanel boy. Anyone know what this color is called?



I believe this color is called khaki..looks great on you!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Love you tote (and top), it looks so puffy and luscious! Hope you enjoyed your weekend!


Thanks so much, lovely Bibi!


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


This is TERRIFIC!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's looks; day to night


Love the daytime cool and chic but your nighttime look is a killer.  So sexy and elegant my friend.


----------



## Chanel923

halfviet87 said:


> I got my first Chanel double flap last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168356


Wow, your flap in this photo is very sexy some how.  Love this pic.


----------



## Chanel923

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


Love this shot.  Just beautiful everything.


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> This is TERRIFIC!!!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Love this shot.  Just beautiful everything.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love the daytime cool and chic but your nighttime look is a killer.  So sexy and elegant my friend.





Auvina15 said:


> Dang... you look so sexy and gorgeous, my girl!!! Absolutely a head turner!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> That bronze is stunning just like you!





Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous as always! Love your maxi dress! You wear skirts and dresses so well!


Thank you all so much, my supportive, beautiful and kind Chanel buddies @Chanel923 @Auvina15 @Bibi25260. Wishing you all a stress-free week.


----------



## Dextersmom

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


Beautiful shot. I admire your elegant, chic style.


----------



## Mari_Roma

Dears, I'm new here and would like to share with you my last shopping and also ask your opinion about my very first chanel bag just took from the Act I winter 18-19 collection. (Rome boutique price 3100 euro, they still have it in pink and black, size small and medium) Unfortunately I'm really unsure if I should keep it or exchange for the classic flap (small size 3990euro). Your personal opinion please, if the seasonal bag worth to be buyed like the first chanel bag? I thank you all in advice and I'm sorry if I choose the wrong forum to post it.


----------



## Iana24

Mari_Roma said:


> Dears, I'm new here and would like to share with you my last shopping and also ask your opinion about my very first chanel bag just took from the Act I winter 18-19 collection. (Rome boutique price 3100 euro, they still have it in pink and black, size small and medium) Unfortunately I'm really unsure if I should keep it or exchange for the classic flap (small size 3990euro). Your personal opinion please, if the seasonal bag worth to be buyed like the first chanel bag? I thank you all in advice and I'm sorry if I choose the wrong forum to post it.


It’s a very nice bag. I haven’t seen it before. Not in store nor here in the forum. Please share more pictures. What is it like in the inside?

To answer your question, in my opinion, if you only will choose one I would pick small classic flap. It’s classic, sturdier and proven to stand the test of time


----------



## Iana24

Iana24 said:


> It’s a very nice bag. I haven’t seen it before. Not in store nor here in the forum. Please share more pictures. What is it like in the inside?
> 
> To answer your question, in my opinion, if you only will choose one I would pick small classic flap. It’s classic, sturdier and proven to stand the test of time


Wait.. I think I remember seeing it in store. But absolutely more beautiful on the modshot than on display!


----------



## Mari_Roma

Iana24 said:


> It’s a very nice bag. I haven’t seen it before. Not in store nor here in the forum. Please share more pictures. What is it like in the inside?
> 
> To answer your question, in my opinion, if you only will choose one I would pick small classic flap. It’s classic, sturdier and proven to stand the test of time


thank you A LOT, i think i'm going in that direction )))) the bag is only in very shinny lambskin, has 3 colours (beige, black and pink), 2 sizes - smaller with longer chain and bigger with shorter one (like i have), single flap, can be worn like double strip or across or the best single long chain. Mine is bigger than mini, but smaller than ML classic. they call il  flap bag


----------



## nuf

Mari_Roma said:


> Dears, I'm new here and would like to share with you my last shopping and also ask your opinion about my very first chanel bag just took from the Act I winter 18-19 collection. (Rome boutique price 3100 euro, they still have it in pink and black, size small and medium) Unfortunately I'm really unsure if I should keep it or exchange for the classic flap (small size 3990euro). Your personal opinion please, if the seasonal bag worth to be buyed like the first chanel bag? I thank you all in advice and I'm sorry if I choose the wrong forum to post it.


Hi, the first one Chanel I have bought was my classic Jumbo. And I sold it! The second one was seasonal and it's probably the most comfortable Chanel bag I have. If you like this bag and if you find it nice to wear then enjoy it!


----------



## Iana24

Mari_Roma said:


> thank you A LOT, i think i'm going in that direction )))) the bag is only in very shinny lambskin, has 3 colours (beige, black and pink), 2 sizes - smaller with longer chain and bigger with shorter one (like i have), single flap, can be worn like double strip or across or the best single long chain. Mine is bigger than mini, but smaller than ML classic. they call il  flap bag


Thank you so much. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Mari_Roma

nuf said:


> Hi, the first one Chanel I have bought was my classic Jumbo. And I sold it! The second one was seasonal and it's probably the most comfortable Chanel bag I have. If you like this bag and if you find it nice to wear then enjoy it!


get it ) my biggest thinking is about resell value after 5-6 years maybe... yes i'm very very very practical person((.... but you're right, this bag seems to be extremely comfortable having big back pocket (car key or phone enter very easy!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Mari_Roma said:


> Dears, I'm new here and would like to share with you my last shopping and also ask your opinion about my very first chanel bag just took from the Act I winter 18-19 collection. (Rome boutique price 3100 euro, they still have it in pink and black, size small and medium) Unfortunately I'm really unsure if I should keep it or exchange for the classic flap (small size 3990euro). Your personal opinion please, if the seasonal bag worth to be buyed like the first chanel bag? I thank you all in advice and I'm sorry if I choose the wrong forum to post it.


This bag is a great size and looks really nice on you, imo. I saw it in person and thought it looked functional and chic. I love my classics, but also find that fun, functional seasonal bags have a place in my collection.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


Beautiful backdrop and your mini as well. Have a fabulous time @steffysstyle


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Tykhe said:


> Looks so chic! I always love seeing the red minis in action because I bet if I had one I wouldn’t know how to style it.





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful dress, JK.  Really love the pink undertones on this mini.





Chanel923 said:


> Looking hot JK.  You wear the off the shoulders and one shoulder style really well.





March786 said:


> stunning, you look fabulous





Auvina15 said:


> So adorable you and your mini!!! Super cute outfit though!
> 
> Absolutely GORGEOUS!





Bibi25260 said:


> Va va voom looking hot!! Love your whole outfit!



@Tykhe @Chanel923 @March786 @Auvina15 @Bibi25260 THANK YOU everyone for the lovely sweet compliments, make me Have a great week!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's looks; day to night


Lovely outfits and gorgeous minis @Dextersmom  
Oh pretty floral dress, JCrew


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


Stunning shot! Your looking fabulous as always


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's looks; day to night


Just beautiful


----------



## March786

halfviet87 said:


> I got my first Chanel double flap last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168356


Congratulations! The first one is always special, enjoy her


----------



## jesstob

Sitting on my lap


----------



## steffysstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful shot. I admire your elegant, chic style.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful backdrop and your mini as well. Have a fabulous time @steffysstyle





March786 said:


> Stunning shot! Your looking fabulous as always



Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


Picture and you perfect!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss Coco again....
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595



Love how you dress down miss coco.  This color is very beautiful.


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Picture and you perfect!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


Love your Coco handle!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous you, my dear friend! I really like your sneakers though!


----------



## Auvina15

Mari_Roma said:


> Dears, I'm new here and would like to share with you my last shopping and also ask your opinion about my very first chanel bag just took from the Act I winter 18-19 collection. (Rome boutique price 3100 euro, they still have it in pink and black, size small and medium) Unfortunately I'm really unsure if I should keep it or exchange for the classic flap (small size 3990euro). Your personal opinion please, if the seasonal bag worth to be buyed like the first chanel bag? I thank you all in advice and I'm sorry if I choose the wrong forum to post it.


This bag is very beautiful, the classic with a twist. I think it’s more functional than the classic flap with longer chain strap for cross body. I would keep it and add a classic in the future. Unless if it’s going to be your only one then I would choose a classic over this one! But this seasonal flap is absolutely looking great on you! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Just beautiful


Thank you March. 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely outfits and gorgeous minis @Dextersmom
> Oh pretty floral dress, JCrew


Thanks, friend and this dress is actually not J.Crew.  Got it at Nordstrom.....can't remember the brand.


----------



## Dextersmom

jesstob said:


> Sitting on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169524


Super adorable!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


Fresh and lovely, my sweet Bibi.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


Beautiful and casually chic! Love it bibi


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


 Ooooooo girl! This is totally 1 of my very favorite looks from chic you....love every single thing on your precious self!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris with miss square mini and slingbacks.
> 
> View attachment 4168701


This is simply BREATHTAKING steffy!! WOW, just WOW WOW WOW


----------



## fanmiu

JLbb said:


> Ps cafe with beige small flap
> 
> View attachment 4162655



Beautiful! Is this a regular beige or a darker shade?


----------



## JLbb

224 in lunch


----------



## Taropham

JLbb said:


> 224 in lunch
> 
> View attachment 4170226


Love it


----------



## Taropham

My Black Reissue 226 on the go with me on errands


----------



## milkrun

Took my chanel filigree on a flight today. Its remarkably convenient to access all the essentials I need for my flight. But that being said, the zip is not as smooth as I'd like it to be


----------



## JLbb

fanmiu said:


> Beautiful! Is this a regular beige or a darker shade?






Is regular beige, I think. Not Claire beige


----------



## milkrun

(apologies for double posting, had an error)
Took my chanel filigree on a flight today. Its remarkably convenient to access all the essentials I need for my flight. But that being said, the zip is not as smooth as I'd like it to be


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just love my jumbo so that's why I take her also to work


----------



## Mari_Roma

Auvina15 said:


> This bag is very beautiful, the classic with a twist. I think it’s more functional than the classic flap with longer chain strap for cross body. I would keep it and add a classic in the future. Unless if it’s going to be your only one then I would choose a classic over this one! But this seasonal flap is absolutely looking great on you! Good luck deciding!


thank you, you helped me to order my doubts in the right way ) anyhow i called to the shop at Rome and they told me not to have at the moment the small classic bags at all...... sold out to a many tourists this year ) waiting for the new collection arriving


----------



## MahaM

milkrun said:


> (apologies for double posting, had an error)
> Took my chanel filigree on a flight today. Its remarkably convenient to access all the essentials I need for my flight. But that being said, the zip is not as smooth as I'd like it to be


Looks nice on you..


----------



## Yuki85

Using my HG! Just love this bag sooo much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Love your Coco handle!


@steffysstyle Thank you!


Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous you, my dear friend! I really like your sneakers though!


@Auvina15 Aww thank you so much! You like my dirty sneakers? They're from Superga.


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Love how you dress down miss coco.  This color is very beautiful.


@Chanel923 Thank you! 


Dextersmom said:


> Fresh and lovely, my sweet Bibi.


@Dextersmom Thank you my Chanel friend! 


March786 said:


> Beautiful and casually chic! Love it bibi


@March786 Thank you very much for the compliment, you're super kind! 


Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooo girl! This is totally 1 of my very favorite looks from chic you....love every single thing on your precious self!


@Kendie26 haha this casual outfit? Fine by me  but thank you soo much for your super sweet words!!


----------



## Luxlynx

Lunch in the city and my girlie was with me. Oh forgot, my brother and sister was also there.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

JLbb said:


> 224 in lunch
> 
> View attachment 4170226


Gem! Color+size+chevron =perfect reissue!  @JLbb


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


Gorgeous Coco @Bibi25260


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Sandra.AT said:


> I just love my jumbo so that's why I take her also to work
> View attachment 4170280


Looking gorgeous @Sandra.AT and the SHOES


----------



## luvlux64

Rainy day outfit with my Chanel Tee today    . Happy Hump Day guys


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark grey caviar mini 18B today, I’ve been using the beige mini too often, almost daily now.


----------



## Sgpradafan

Two Boys on the sofa. New medium burgundy lambskin in antique brushed gold (sis in laws’s) and my black calfskin ruthenium old medium.

Am totally in love with SIL’s burgundy boy. Gave me huge levels of bag envy.


----------



## llaga22

Iamminda said:


> Your Reissue Tote is so gorgeous — I really like it!!  I have seen pics of it before but never pics of it worn by someone.  Looks great on you.



Thanks a lot! It is so pretty and useful. Fashion and function.


----------



## llaga22

Bibi25260 said:


> What a gorgeous reissue tote!!



Thank you.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Wedding vibes with my mini and my honey


----------



## JHT

So in love with my cute pink mini !!!  It's now one of my most used bag~~~


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Joining the mini fun!!!  Didn’t realised it is SO much fun and so much LovEeE for the mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> 224 in lunch
> 
> View attachment 4170226


@JLbb Just amazing! Love the chains and chevron.


Taropham said:


> My Black Reissue 226 on the go with me on errands


Classic beauty and really loving all those wrinkles!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> View attachment 4170264
> 
> 
> Is regular beige, I think. Not Claire beige


Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous Coco @Bibi25260


Thank you!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark grey caviar mini 18B today, I’ve been using the beige mini too often, almost daily now.
> View attachment 4171093
> 
> View attachment 4171094


Perfect with your lovely dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

lilmissmeca said:


> Wedding vibes with my mini and my honey
> View attachment 4171250


Soo elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

JHT said:


> So in love with my cute pink mini !!!  It's now one of my most used bag~~~
> 
> View attachment 4171347
> View attachment 4171348


It is soo cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Joining the mini fun!!!  Didn’t realised it is SO much fun and so much LovEeE for the mini!


Welcome to the mini club! And your mini is soo beautiful!! Is this 18B?
Your cardi looks similar to my Chanel cardi from the Salzburg collection.


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel 2018 pink blue and green large clear flap bag 



Chanel Graffiti backpack in grey small size 



Chanel 2018 small pink yellow green clear flap bag



Chanel shooting star comete 18K WG pave diamonds earrings




Chanel 2016 multicolor sweatshirt



Chanel 2018 pink green blue large clear multicolor flap bag



Chanel multicolor iridescent boy bag 



Chanel 2012 mint green ruffle car coat jacket



Chanel multicolor iridescent boy bag


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel camellia 18k WG pave diamonds ring 



Chanel Graffiti backpack in grey small size 



Chanel limited edition sequins baseball cap


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel 2016 Blue Pink Tweed ruffle jacket 




Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag 








Chanel Mondrian classic flap bag 



Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag 



Chanel Lucky Charms Dark Silver metallic reissue flap bag 





Chanel Orange Patent Jumbo Classic Flap bag


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> This is simply BREATHTAKING steffy!! WOW, just WOW WOW WOW



Thank you so much Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Joining the mini fun!!!  Didn’t realised it is SO much fun and so much LovEeE for the mini!


SOOOO pretty &feminine my twinsie!


----------



## Kendie26

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4171483
> 
> Chanel 2016 Blue Pink Tweed ruffle jacket
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171484
> 
> Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171486
> 
> Chanel Mondrian classic flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171488
> 
> Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171489
> 
> Chanel Lucky Charms Dark Silver metallic reissue flap bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171490
> 
> Chanel Orange Patent Jumbo Classic Flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171492


WOWZA!!! You sure do have a magnificent collection & such fun pics!!


----------



## Kendie26

Out w/ (17A) metallic beige reissue 226 today. Color is prettier in person...just the perfect soft sheen. Plus my 2 SLGs inside


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Joining the mini fun!!!  Didn’t realised it is SO much fun and so much LovEeE for the mini!


Agree with ya @Firstchanellv28, gorgeous one u got   Is that dark pink 18B or dark red 17B?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

JHT said:


> So in love with my cute pink mini !!!  It's now one of my most used bag~~~
> 
> View attachment 4171347
> View attachment 4171348


Beautiful shade of pink mini  @JHT


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

lilmissmeca said:


> Wedding vibes with my mini and my honey
> View attachment 4171250


Great looking couple and your mini as well @lilmissmeca


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ (17A) metallic beige reissue 226 today. Color is prettier in person...just the perfect soft sheen. Plus my 2 SLGs inside


I  this beige bag, one of my fave in your collection, SO GORGEOUS!  @Kendie26


----------



## JLbb

Happy Friday


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Rami00

Someone pleaseeeeee show me their ivory mini ... PLEASE.


----------



## Iamminda

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4172015



In addition to your lovely mini, I am really loving your beautiful black/green outfit (the colors just look so good together on you!!).


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ (17A) metallic beige reissue 226 today. Color is prettier in person...just the perfect soft sheen. Plus my 2 SLGs inside


These are sooo beautiful! The color of your reissue is fantastic... I LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Joining the mini fun!!!  Didn’t realised it is SO much fun and so much LovEeE for the mini!


You and your red mini are the STUNNERS!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4172015


Gorgeous mini and I really really adore your outfit!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Welcome to the mini club! And your mini is soo beautiful!! Is this 18B?
> Your cardi looks similar to my Chanel cardi from the Salzburg collection.


Thanks love!  Yeah it is the 18B Pink!!!  I hv to say that it looks like a red in the chanel boutique but it is a pink in natural light! So I’m in loveeeeeeeeeeee with it! I didn’t know a bag could change color but I knew now! 
I’ll love to do some twinning with you but my cardi isn’t a chanel one; I got it from Korea itself for just 350USD.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> SOOOO pretty &feminine my twinsie!


Hehehe awww my twinsie! How could I feel grateful enough to have someone beautiful like you always giving me lovely compliments!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> You and your red mini are the STUNNERS!!!


Hehehe thanks my darling!  
I can’t helped staring at this little stunner as well!


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Rainy day outfit with my Chanel Tee today    . Happy Hump Day guys
> View attachment 4171086


Stunning! Love them all and such a fabulous shot!


----------



## March786

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark grey caviar mini 18B today, I’ve been using the beige mini too often, almost daily now.
> View attachment 4171093
> 
> View attachment 4171094


Beautiful


----------



## March786

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4171483
> 
> Chanel 2016 Blue Pink Tweed ruffle jacket
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171484
> 
> Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171486
> 
> Chanel Mondrian classic flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171488
> 
> Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171489
> 
> Chanel Lucky Charms Dark Silver metallic reissue flap bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171490
> 
> Chanel Orange Patent Jumbo Classic Flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171492


Wowsers what a fabulous story board! Love all your pictures and all the stunning Chanel pieces! Wowwwwwwwwww


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ (17A) metallic beige reissue 226 today. Color is prettier in person...just the perfect soft sheen. Plus my 2 SLGs inside


Oooohhhhhh kendie, loveeeeeeeeee all your Chanel pieces 
You have the best colour selection of channels and this is definitely one of my favourites


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4172015


You are (as they say) SMOKIN’ HOT girlfriend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I  this beige bag, one of my fave in your collection, SO GORGEOUS!  @Kendie26





Auvina15 said:


> These are sooo beautiful! The color of your reissue is fantastic... I LOVE!!!





March786 said:


> Oooohhhhhh kendie, loveeeeeeeeee all your Chanel pieces
> You have the best colour selection of channels and this is definitely one of my favourites


Triple Thanks to you sweeties!! Whenever I pull that pearly beige metallic out I realize I’ve under-appreciated her. I just stared at her in the car~the soft pretty sheen just gets even more magical when sunshine hits it. Neutral paradise for gals like me & dear Jkfashionstyle
Hope things are coming along nicely for you in D dear March


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Triple Thanks to you sweeties!! Whenever I pull that pearly beige metallic out I realize I’ve under-appreciated her. I just stared at her in the car~the soft pretty sheen just gets even more magical when sunshine hits it. Neutral paradise for gals like me & dear Jkfashionstyle
> Hope things are coming along nicely for you in D dear March



Thankyou dearest Kendie, we are getting there slowly but surely 
Yes I just sit and stare at your beautiful pearly beige metallic too


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Iamminda said:


> In addition to your lovely mini, I am really loving your beautiful black/green outfit (the colors just look so good together on you!!).





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous mini and I really really adore your outfit!!!





March786 said:


> Beautiful





Kendie26 said:


> You are (as they say) SMOKIN’ HOT girlfriend!!


Thank you everyone for such sweet compliments  @Iamminda @Auvina15 @March786 @Kendie26 
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Tykhe

Out with the so black boy today in Grand Central Station.


----------



## Taropham

Bibi25260 said:


> @JLbb Just amazing! Love the chains and chevron.
> 
> Classic beauty and really loving all those wrinkles!


Yes. This is my definite go to bag. I tends to reach out to it more offen.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Tykhe said:


> Out with the so black boy today in Grand Central Station.


Both the cup cake and boy look so yummy @Tykhe


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


Very pretty look, Jkfs.


----------



## Tykhe

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


Such a classic beauty. I love this bag so much. The whole outfit just screams summer!


----------



## myluvofbags

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


This look is so well put together.


----------



## Yuki85

Love this bag sooo much [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


You are such an incredible “style maven” girlfriend I thought of you & @Dextersmom yesteday when I popped into J Crew....was looking at their dresses & found one on mannequin that I really wanted but it was all sold out except for size 0


----------



## Vanana

DH made & delivered cappuccino for me before he went back to begin preparing lunch. Husband of the year contender  

That, and I seriously need to wake up earlier on Saturday


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> DH made & delivered cappuccino for me before he went back to begin preparing lunch. Husband of the year contender
> 
> That, and I seriously need to wake up earlier on Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4173464


Well hello lovely!! 
I have missed you.  I will forgive you though.....since you are providing such stunning eye candy this morning.


----------



## Vanana

Movie and dinner 
Happy Saturday guys!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Well hello lovely!!
> I have missed you.  I will forgive you though.....since you are providing such stunning eye candy this morning.


Thank you I miss you dearly as well  
Been quite distracted and moody lately so have been MIA. Would have to catch up on reading the posts soon


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


You and your lucky charms Reissue are stunning.   Sorry you have been feeling moody...I can relate to that!


----------



## ivy1026

Out with my favourite chanel


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


GORGEOUSNESS!!! 
I am dying for those SANDALS... oh my...


----------



## Auvina15

ivy1026 said:


> Out with my favourite chanel


So beautiful, so classic!


----------



## ivy1026

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, so classic!



Thanks


----------



## foreverbagslove

Checking out the Tesla Model 3


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> DH made & delivered cappuccino for me before he went back to begin preparing lunch. Husband of the year contender
> 
> That, and I seriously need to wake up earlier on Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4173464



So much yumminess in one photo!


----------



## Law

ivy1026 said:


> Out with my favourite chanel



Your reissue looks so perfect with your chic outfit Ivy


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4172015





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


You look always soo stunning, stylish and elegant! Just love your style and bags of course!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ (17A) metallic beige reissue 226 today. Color is prettier in person...just the perfect soft sheen. Plus my 2 SLGs inside


Whohaa just perfect trio!!  girlsigh: All are beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


Stunning bag! Missed you!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


Finally! There SHE is....Karl’s muse!


----------



## Kendie26

ivy1026 said:


> Out with my favourite chanel


You look killer FABULOUS....love the jumpsuit/outfit & a perfect & most gorgeous reissue!


----------



## Kendie26

Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions[emoji2]


It's so beautiful, good to see it out.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


So gorgeous and puffy, my friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> It's so beautiful, good to see it out.





Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous and puffy, my friend!!


Aw thanks so much sweetest Lovelies!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


Your lambie is one of the bests!!! And you look so pretty, my lovely Kendie! Hope you had a wonderful night last night!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty look, Jkfs.





Tykhe said:


> Such a classic beauty. I love this bag so much. The whole outfit just screams summer!





myluvofbags said:


> This look is so well put together.





Kendie26 said:


> You are such an incredible “style maven” girlfriend I thought of you & @Dextersmom yesteday when I popped into J Crew....was looking at their dresses & found one on mannequin that I really wanted but it was all sold out except for size 0





Bibi25260 said:


> You look always soo stunning, stylish and elegant! Just love your style and bags of course!



You lovely gals are just the kindest and sweetest as always with such compliments, thank you again @Dextersmom @Tykhe @myluvofbags @Bibi25260 @Kendie26 Hope everyone enjoying the weekend! 

@Kendie26 - Have u checked online for the dress? Promotion 25% off using JCrew card. Prob a big sale on Labor Day.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> DH made & delivered cappuccino for me before he went back to begin preparing lunch. Husband of the year contender
> 
> That, and I seriously need to wake up earlier on Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4173464





Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


Delicious breakfast  and  to your hubby @Vanana. 
Wow! Those sandals, just wow!  Love this whole casual look   I tried on this same bag, really love it, wanted in other color (too many black already). Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

ivy1026 said:


> Out with my favourite chanel


Looking lovely @ivy1026


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


Gorgeous puffy chevron  looks so luxurious to touch  and you look beautiful @Kendie26. Hope u had a great night out.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Camilla82

kc_mae said:


> Hi Camilla, posted the tag for you. It really is such a versatile color! I hope you find one!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## ivy1026

Law said:


> Your reissue looks so perfect with your chic outfit Ivy





Kendie26 said:


> You look killer FABULOUS....love the jumpsuit/outfit & a perfect & most gorgeous reissue!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking lovely @ivy1026



Thanks ladies


----------



## stylistbydesign

Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


Beautiful Ms. Puffy Lamb


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!
> View attachment 4174428
> 
> View attachment 4174429


Looking fab as always


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174608
> View attachment 4174609



Your Boy is so unbelievably beautiful!!  Wow, all those pretty colors and the rainbow chain/hardware!!! This is a stunning bag.  And I love your pretty pink streaks and cute hairstyle


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Your Boy is so unbelievably beautiful!!  Wow, all those pretty colors and the rainbow chain!!  This is a stunning bag.  And I love your pretty pink streaks and cute hairstyle



Thank you, sweet @Iamminda!  [emoji173]️ This is my favorite of my Boys, cause it’s so fun.  The pink streak happens when I get sick of the white—I have a white streak that appeared in my 20s when I was pregnant with my oldest.  [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!
> View attachment 4174428
> 
> View attachment 4174429


So pretty, once again, my friend.  We are on the same wave length, as today I used my red mini paired with Gucci slides.


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174608
> View attachment 4174609


You and your Boy are looking fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Delicious breakfast  and  to your hubby @Vanana.
> Wow! Those sandals, just wow!  Love this whole casual look   I tried on this same bag, really love it, wanted in other color (too many black already). Hope you are having a great weekend.


Thank you JK! Sandals were conquest from Spain for a bargain  
Missed you guys


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Boy are looking fabulous!!!



Thank you, @Dextersmom, for your kind compliment!  [emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ (17A) metallic beige reissue 226 today. Color is prettier in person...just the perfect soft sheen. Plus my 2 SLGs inside


It's pretty darn beautiful in the picture 


Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


Hubba hubba!!  I again wish there was a whistling emoji  I can never get tired of seeing beautiful lambskin bags.  And then when it's in chevron it just gives it even more of that WOW look!!  I hope your dinner was fabulous and there was cake and cocktails


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dark grey caviar mini 18B today, I’ve been using the beige mini too often, almost daily now.
> View attachment 4171093
> 
> View attachment 4171094


You could never use that beautiful little gem too much  It's just so darn perfect!!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4172015


Another beautiful mini and another beautiful outfit!!  I think I love seeing your skirts and dresses as much as your Chanel's


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


So glad you brought this beauty out to play too!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> DH made & delivered cappuccino for me before he went back to begin preparing lunch. Husband of the year contender
> 
> That, and I seriously need to wake up earlier on Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4173464


Very sweet hubby!  I just wanted to say I LOVE your coffee cup  Soooooooo cute!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


Gorgeous!


----------



## love2learn

ivy1026 said:


> Out with my favourite chanel


Stunning Reissue.  In the picture it looks navy?


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!
> View attachment 4174428
> 
> View attachment 4174429


This beauty looks so cute with your outfit!! Sooooo cute


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.


You kill me with how many wonderful restaurants you must have around you?  All of your restaurant pics always look so yummy!!!  You look so cute as always  I envy women who can leave the house with their hair still wet or damp.  Not me.  It always takes work


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco again....
> Have a wonderful week!
> 
> View attachment 4169595


I love seeing your beautiful new Coco!!  It's just such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## ivy1026

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous!





love2learn said:


> Stunning Reissue.  In the picture it looks navy?



Thanks dear . It’s black


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> You kill me with how many wonderful restaurants you must have around you?  All of your restaurant pics always look so yummy!!!  You look so cute as always  I envy women who can leave the house with their hair still wet or damp.  Not me.  It always takes work


Thank you love2learn. You are very kind.  I am grateful to have so many dining options so close at hand.


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174608
> View attachment 4174609


Ah yesLook how JOYFUL you are in your bathroom selfie! I LOVE it! You are precious & most adorbs....killing it w/ that sassy, chic haircutA true contender for “bathroom selfie of the year!!”Oh & your Boy is hot too!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Your lambie is one of the bests!!! And you look so pretty, my lovely Kendie! Hope you had a wonderful night last night!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous puffy chevron  looks so luxurious to touch  and you look beautiful @Kendie26. Hope u had a great night out.





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful Ms. Puffy Lamb





love2learn said:


> It's pretty darn beautiful in the picture
> 
> Hubba hubba!!  I again wish there was a whistling emoji  I can never get tired of seeing beautiful lambskin bags.  And then when it's in chevron it just gives it even more of that WOW look!!  I hope your dinner was fabulous and there was cake and cocktails


Thanks ever so much to the 3 of you darlings! After I used ms chevron lambie that night, i promised myself to use her more & not have her reserved only for special events. Hope you all have an awesome week ...oh & @Jkfashionstyle , on that J Crew dress, yes the salesgirl looked online for me in the store & I also looked online when I got home, but it wasn’t meant to be so I’ll just admire your gorgeous dresses!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!
> View attachment 4174428
> 
> View attachment 4174429


2 stunning Red Queens!   you both look gorgeous, as always....style mavens unite!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


Because it's your special occasion bag I keep forgetting this total STUNNER and BEAUTY!!    
Looking fabulous dear!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!
> View attachment 4174428
> 
> View attachment 4174429


LOVE your styling again! Just perfect! 
Looks like you and your family had fun.


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174608
> View attachment 4174609


What a fun and colorful bag and perfect with your sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.


Casual but soo fabulous looking! And your food look soo yummy!
Hope the birthday brunch was festive and wondeful.


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> I love seeing your beautiful new Coco!!  It's just such a gorgeous color!!


Aww thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Great looking couple and your mini as well @lilmissmeca





Bibi25260 said:


> Soo elegant!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.


Very lovely casual outfit and your bag is a stunner, my sweet friend!
I could have an acai bowl anyday, any time... it’s my favorite!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Dinner with fam last nite, dark red caviar mini 17B and Gucci heels. Have a lovely Sunday!
> View attachment 4174428
> 
> View attachment 4174429


You and your bag are just too gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

stylistbydesign said:


> Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174608
> View attachment 4174609


This’s one of the most fantastic Boys! I really love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very lovely casual outfit and your bag is a stunner, my sweet friend!
> I could have an acai bowl anyday, any time... it’s my favorite!!!





Kendie26 said:


> 2 stunning Red Queens!   you both look gorgeous, as always....style mavens unite!





Bibi25260 said:


> Casual but soo fabulous looking! And your food look soo yummy!
> Hope the birthday brunch was festive and wondeful.


Thank you, my sweet and beautiful Chanel friends.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Getting some TLC on my hair with black caviar mini at salon. Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 4172015





Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Casual Friday with small beige claire CF, haven’t taken her out this summer, been using the beige caviar mini 18S, but after seeing metallic beige reissue @Kendie26 yesterday, how much I missed this bag.
> View attachment 4172949


These outfits (I especially love the skirts)!!!! And these sandals!!! I can’t even!!!  You ladies look FABULOUS!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Hanging out with my boys (and girls apparently ).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yesLook how JOYFUL you are in your bathroom selfie! I LOVE it! You are precious & most adorbs....killing it w/ that sassy, chic haircutA true contender for “bathroom selfie of the year!!”Oh & your Boy is hot too!


You are too kind, @Kendie26!  I was laughing, thinking to myself, "You will NEVER remember to take a bathroom Chanel shot at the restaurant, so better do it now!"  Hey, at least I remembered that I won't remember. 



Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun and colorful bag and perfect with your sandals!


Thank you, @Bibi25260!  I love the colors, too!  And the sandals were a total Chanel steal from Fashionphile.....they're comfy, too, which is a bonus.  



Auvina15 said:


> This’s one of the most fantastic Boys! I really love it!


Thanks, @Auvina15!  It's my favorite, too.  I love that it's so happy!


----------



## merekat703

Beer tasting


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Because it's your special occasion bag I keep forgetting this total STUNNER and BEAUTY!!
> Looking fabulous dear!


You are so sweet....thank you kindly dearest Bibi! Love & hugs


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hello Kitty and Coco Small ♥


----------



## antschulina

Using my WOC as a travel companion. And my 10-year old Speedy!


----------



## Missbing

Classic Flap at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

lilmissmeca said:


> These outfits (I especially love the skirts)!!!! And these sandals!!! I can’t even!!!  You ladies look FABULOUS!!


Thank you @lilmissmeca!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, once again, my friend.  We are on the same wave length, as today I used my red mini paired with Gucci slides.


Yay! Great minds think alike  and you look lovely @Dextersmom


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> You could never use that beautiful little gem too much  It's just so darn perfect!!
> 
> Another beautiful mini and another beautiful outfit!!  I think I love seeing your skirts and dresses as much as your Chanel's
> 
> So glad you brought this beauty out to play too!!  Gorgeous!!


Awhh..you made my day @love2learn   Thank you again for all the compliments.  Have a fabulous week! Cheers


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel923 said:


> Looking fab as always





love2learn said:


> This beauty looks so cute with your outfit!! Sooooo cute





Kendie26 said:


> 2 stunning Red Queens!   you both look gorgeous, as always....style mavens unite!





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your styling again! Just perfect!
> Looks like you and your family had fun.





Auvina15 said:


> You and your bag are just too gorgeous!



Really appreciated all the lovely compliments.  Thank you! @Auvina15 @Bibi25260 @Kendie26 @love2learn @Chanel923 Have a fabulous week!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

lilmissmeca said:


> Hanging out with my boys (and girls apparently ).
> View attachment 4175254
> View attachment 4175255


WHOA! Killer body and outfit!  And your boy of course!


----------



## Luv n bags

lilmissmeca said:


> Hanging out with my boys (and girls apparently ).
> View attachment 4175254
> View attachment 4175255



Hot Stuff!!
Are those Valentino shoes? They are gorgeous!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Out on Sunday with the fam and my rainbow Boy and camellia sandals! Plus a bathroom mod shot, cause I never remember when I’m out.  Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174608
> View attachment 4174609



Your hair matches your Chanel[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. That’s some expert level style all right [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].  I can barely match my bag to my shoes, lol...

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your hairstyle by the way!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.



DM, your outfits are always on point and made me miss southern CA.  I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your casual luxe style[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Your hair matches your Chanel[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. That’s some expert level style all right [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].  I can barely match my bag to my shoes, lol...
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your hairstyle by the way!!!


Thank you, @GeorginaLavender!   My hair is WILD, and only does one thing; there's absolutely no taming it.  My biggest fear in moving to new cities (DH and I have moved quite a bit) is finding someone to cut my hair!  My hair is actually much smaller here in Phoenix, because we have no humidity.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, @GeorginaLavender!   My hair is WILD, and only does one thing; there's absolutely no taming it.  My biggest fear in moving to new cities (DH and I have moved quite a bit) is finding someone to cut my hair!  My hair is actually much smaller here in Phoenix, because we have no humidity.



I almost want to trade places with you because it’s usually 80%+ humidity here in Dallas, but then I remember that I’m trying to escape the heat in general.

Keep that fab hair and purse matching going [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].  Also, I’m in Texas now, and we [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ big hair [emoji6][emoji5].


----------



## Tinder

antschulina said:


> View attachment 4175487
> 
> Using my WOC as a travel companion. And my 10-year old Speedy!



I’m using this exact combo too! We are bag twins! Except my speedy is a diaper bag and it’s 40 years old. [emoji13]


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> DM, your outfits are always on point and made me miss southern CA.  I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your casual luxe style[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


You are so sweet, GL. Thank you.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.


Love your short. Gotta go get some açaí bowl now , looks so yummy next to your red mini.


----------



## Bibi25260

lilmissmeca said:


> Hanging out with my boys (and girls apparently ).
> View attachment 4175254
> View attachment 4175255


Smoking hot! Love the sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today bright red camera case from 2015.


----------



## Bibi25260

In daylight:


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love your short. Gotta go get some açaí bowl now , looks so yummy next to your red mini.


Thanks twinsie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054


I love this color!! So bright and happy.....it actually reminds of my Evelyne in Rouge Tomate.....wish I could see mine next to yours to compare the colors.  I love all of the reds; from orange to pink to blue undertones.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054



I just LOVE this larger camera case!  It’s such a great size. [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054



Love this bag!!!  And really love that top (feminine with a hint of sexy ).  Great looking outfit!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love the shine on my jumbo. Have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054


DAMN girl, look at youIf I ever get lucky enough to come visit, I’m marching right into your closet & stealing this one or your other camera bag! Fair warning!


----------



## Winiebean

Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]


----------



## Chanel923

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4176489
> View attachment 4176496
> 
> Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]


Happy birthday!  Love this blue baby


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4176489
> View attachment 4176496
> 
> Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]




I LOVE your dress! What brand is it?


----------



## myluvofbags

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4176489
> View attachment 4176496
> 
> Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]


Happy Birthday! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054


Such a happy and sexy red!!! And I love your top too, my dear friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4176489
> View attachment 4176496
> 
> Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]


You look gorgeous, and your bag is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Movie and dinner
> Happy Saturday guys!
> View attachment 4173746


Hellooooooo Vanana

Looking as fabulous as always with your stunning stunning chanel


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night to celebrate my bestie’s birthday so I usually try to use my ML lambskin CF for special occasions


Woowwwwwwwww, I haven’t seen this beauty in a long time 
Love it! Hope you had a fabulous evening


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Me running out the door with wet hair, red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at restaurant; still life with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.


Always fabulous dearest Dextersmom 
Love the mini and especially the Gucci slides! I love that blooms print. Are the slides comfortable!
Happy birthday to your brother   I also had my DH and daughters birthday this month too


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054


Love seeing your pics bibi, such classic cool, edgy style!


----------



## March786

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the shine on my jumbo. Have a great day!


It’s just Beautiful


----------



## OsloChic

Maiden voyage for my boy!


----------



## kkfiregirl

OsloChic said:


> Maiden voyage for my boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176877



Bon voyage! You look great!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I love this color!! So bright and happy.....it actually reminds of my Evelyne in Rouge Tomate.....wish I could see mine next to yours to compare the colors.  I love all of the reds; from orange to pink to blue undertones.


@Dextersmom Thank you!
I would love to see your Evelyne in Rouge Tomate! Could you direct me to any modshot of your bag on the Hermes thread?


stylistbydesign said:


> I just LOVE this larger camera case!  It’s such a great size. [emoji173]️


@stylistbydesign Yes it it, thanks!


Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!!!  And really love that top (feminine with a hint of sexy ).  Great looking outfit!!


@Iamminda Aww you're super sweet, thank you for your compliments!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the shine on my jumbo. Have a great day!


Oh yes it looks so puffy and luscious!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> DAMN girl, look at youIf I ever get lucky enough to come visit, I’m marching right into your closet & stealing this one or your other camera bag! Fair warning!


 you're soo funny! I dare you...


----------



## Bibi25260

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4176489
> View attachment 4176496
> 
> Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]


Happy birthday!
Perfect color with your lovely and colorful dress.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Such a happy and sexy red!!! And I love your top too, my dear friend!


@Auvina15 Aww thank you soo much! 
never thought of this color as a sexy but you are right 


March786 said:


> Love seeing your pics bibi, such classic cool, edgy style!


@March786 Hello there, how are you??
You're super sweet, thank you for your compliments!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> you're soo funny! I dare you...


Ooooooo girl, careful now....I’m really GOOD at dares!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4176489
> View attachment 4176496
> 
> Birthday dinner!! With my fave Chanel[emoji851]


This beautiful birthday girl is “killin’ it” looking GORGEOUS!! Awesome Boy (dying over the color) ..& dress.


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Woowwwwwwwww, I haven’t seen this beauty in a long time
> Love it! Hope you had a fabulous evening


Kind thanks sweet friend! Hope you are continuing to settle in nicely in your new home!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hi there Bibi, the truth is I am so low tech that I don't know how to link you to the H thread.  I am sorry! The next time I wear a red bag, I will sneak a comparison shot in of my red Evie and tag you so you will get an alert.  That is the best this low tech girl can do. 


Bibi25260 said:


> @Dextersmom Thank you!
> I would love to see your Evelyne in Rouge Tomate! Could you direct me to any modshot of your bag on the Hermes thread?


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Always fabulous dearest Dextersmom
> Love the mini and especially the Gucci slides! I love that blooms print. Are the slides comfortable!
> Happy birthday to your brother   I also had my DH and daughters birthday this month too


Thank you March!! 
I hope that you also had some fun birthday celebrations this month. 
The Gucci slides are comfy and the more I wear them the more they mold to my feet and feel like I am not wearing shoes at all.


----------



## luvlux64

Yesterday’s, errands day with my CWC


Yesterday’s room with a view: Swimming pool, pond & Lake Huron 


Today’s activewear ootd 


First time Zip lining with the family 


Happy Hump Day guys


----------



## Winiebean

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I LOVE your dress! What brand is it?


Thank you It's Lily Pulitzer, not super easy to recognize as Lily


----------



## Winiebean

Kendie26 said:


> This beautiful birthday girl is “killin’ it” looking GORGEOUS!! Awesome Boy (dying over the color) ..& dress.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## juliet2000

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054



Your shoes are soooo cute! What brand/designer is it (if you don't mind)?


----------



## Purrsey

Cafe time


----------



## OsloChic

Purrsey said:


> Cafe time



Love the twilly on this! [emoji847]


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooo girl, careful now....I’m really GOOD at dares!!!


 You're more than welcome! Don't know if you will make it to my closet though.....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Bibi, the truth is I am so low tech that I don't know how to link you to the H thread.  I am sorry! The next time I wear a red bag, I will sneak a comparison shot in of my red Evie and tag you so you will get an alert.  That is the best this low tech girl can do.


I was searching in the thread before you tagged me (thank you!) but couldn't found it!


----------



## Bibi25260

juliet2000 said:


> Your shoes are soooo cute! What brand/designer is it (if you don't mind)?


Thanks! They are from Kanna (a Spanish brand) but these are from last year. I checked their website they still got them but in camel and only one size left. But the front edges gives me blisters.... so now I have 4 blisters on my toes.....


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> Cafe time


Great idea to put a twilly on the handle, perfect match.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> @Auvina15 Aww thank you soo much!
> never thought of this color as a sexy but you are right
> 
> @March786 Hello there, how are you??
> You're super sweet, thank you for your compliments!


Your welcome bibi, I’m good thankyou just getting the children settled into their new school this week  then I can go explore


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you March!!
> I hope that you also had some fun birthday celebrations this month.
> The Gucci slides are comfy and the more I wear them the more they mold to my feet and feel like I am not wearing shoes at all.


Thankyou dearest Dextersmom  we had great fun 
That’s really good to know about the slides, they look great with your outfit.
 I’ve been stopping myself from buying them, now I think I’ll take the plunge soon


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks sweet friend! Hope you are continuing to settle in nicely in your new home!


Thankyou dearest Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Yesterday’s, errands day with my CWC
> View attachment 4177195
> 
> Yesterday’s room with a view: Swimming pool, pond & Lake Huron
> View attachment 4177196
> 
> Today’s activewear ootd
> View attachment 4177198
> 
> First time Zip lining with the family
> View attachment 4177197
> 
> Happy Hump Day guys


Love this tweed for your beautiful WOC & girl, wow! You are quite the DareDevil to be zip lining!!Hope you are all having a phenomenal time!


----------



## mstran87

.


----------



## mstran87

heading out with chanel flats & click label woc [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Nanciii

Isn’t it cute?!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Love this tweed for your beautiful WOC & girl, wow! You are quite the DareDevil to be zip lining!!Hope you are all having a phenomenal time!


Thank you    ... it was a good beginner zip lining    ... every time I do something “daring/adventurous” , my superego tells me: “You are such an irresponsible mother! Why are you doing this? If you die, no one will take care of your kids!!!”    .... then ID would say: “That’s ok. You die happy & accomplished!” Lol 
We had a great family bonding time. It’s great to bring “kids” outdoors, away from the digital world sometimes  . 
BTW, I need another WOC   .... this canvas is absolutely guilt free & worry free (if in case it rains) ...   it!


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying my lunch break with my Reissue WOC


----------



## Kendie26

Marlee said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with my Reissue WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179005


Prettiest WOC around!I think we chatted over getting this metallic/pearly beige/gold color from same season (I got the reissue 226 in same color)Looks gorgeous w/ your skirt/dress


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you    ... it was a good beginner zip lining    ... every time I do something “daring/adventurous” , my superego tells me: “You are such an irresponsible mother! Why are you doing this? If you die, no one will take care of your kids!!!”    .... then ID would say: “That’s ok. You die happy & accomplished!” Lol
> We had a great family bonding time. It’s great to bring “kids” outdoors, away from the digital world sometimes  .
> BTW, I need another WOC   .... this canvas is absolutely guilt free & worry free (if in case it rains) ...   it!


Oh duh on meit looked tweed in your pic....didn’t realize it’s canvas! And I love your daring, adventurous, accomplished SuperEgo!!


----------



## Kendie26

Ok, not a Chanel bag, but my fave Chanel Reissue /charms card holder ..it’s rained SO much this summer, including today, so I haven’t used Chanel bags in crappy weather. This MZ Wallace leather quilt bag is my go-to during rainy daysHappy weekend everyone!


----------



## Marlee

Kendie26 said:


> Prettiest WOC around!I think we chatted over getting this metallic/pearly beige/gold color from same season (I got the reissue 226 in same color)Looks gorgeous w/ your skirt/dress



Yes I think so too [emoji4] It really is gorgeous, I am still so happy I bought it! Thank you!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, not a Chanel bag, but my fave Chanel Reissue /charms card holder ..it’s rained SO much this summer, including today, so I haven’t used Chanel bags in crappy weather. This MZ Wallace leather quilt bag is my go-to during rainy daysHappy weekend everyone!



Love your lucky charms cardholder, Ms. @Kendie26!  [emoji7] It’s like a little secret eye candy inside your bag.  So cute!  [emoji813]️


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Oh duh on meit looked tweed in your pic....didn’t realize it’s canvas! And I love your daring, adventurous, accomplished SuperEgo!!


Oh I’m sorry, I meant tweed not canvas. You’re absolutely right


----------



## Dextersmom

For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Roaming the mall in China with my bae!  It’s a totally different culture!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, not a Chanel bag, but my fave Chanel Reissue /charms card holder ..it’s rained SO much this summer, including today, so I haven’t used Chanel bags in crappy weather. This MZ Wallace leather quilt bag is my go-to during rainy daysHappy weekend everyone!


It’s a little beauty kendie I’ll try and send some of the Dubai warm sunny weather your way


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.


Fabulously chic as always! Love the new H!


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Love your lucky charms cardholder, Ms. @Kendie26!  [emoji7] It’s like a little secret eye candy inside your bag.  So cute!  [emoji813]️





March786 said:


> It’s a little beauty kendie I’ll try and send some of the Dubai warm sunny weather your way


Thanks kindly chanel friends!! ANd please do send the sun  (like your warm personality ) to us dear March! Our cooler/fall season is on the way


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Roaming the mall in China with my bae!  It’s a totally different culture!


You ALWAYS look so cute & chictwinsie!


----------



## 4480karenm




----------



## 4480karenm

4480karenm said:


> View attachment 4179828


My gold crumpled calfskin mini having lunch in Betty's Harrogate.


----------



## Mendezhm

My companion for the day. I love this bag so much, but am always so worried to use it! Going to try to get over that and just use it more!


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Roaming the mall in China with my bae!  It’s a totally different culture!


Very pretty look.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Fabulously chic as always! Love the new H!


Thank you, darling March786.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Mendezhm said:


> My companion for the day. I love this bag so much, but am always so worried to use it! Going to try to get over that and just use it more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179840



So pretty! What season is this from?


----------



## Yuki85

Love this sooo much


----------



## Vanana

Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?

For convenience went with the shorts today 

With my iridescent turquoise boy today


----------



## Venessa84

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913



The gladiators looks great with both outfits so you can’t go wrong!


----------



## luvlux64

Are you ready with your Back-to-school crayons?


----------



## mstran87

hanging out at the Isabelle Stewart Gardner museum


----------



## Tykhe

@Vanana i love it! The fact that you can wear it cross body just makes it all the better. It looks stunning with the white dress.


----------



## winnipoo

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913



I like the dress w gladiator sandals better


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913



The sandals look cool with both, but to my eye looks best with the dress.  As always you look great and love seeing your iridescent Boy out!


----------



## love2learn

mstran87 said:


> hanging out at the Isabelle Stewart Gardner museum
> View attachment 4180087
> View attachment 4180088



Such a beautiful picture and such a stunning Coco[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.



Such a pretty camellia WOC!  I’ve been looking at Hermès Evelyn (seen your gorgeous mod shots in their clubhouse) and love this blue nuit color[emoji177].  You look so cute for a shopping trip.


----------



## love2learn

Marlee said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with my Reissue WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179005



So gorgeous!!!!   After seeing your picture I need to get my little gem out and use her more.  Always afraid of color transfer[emoji51]


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, not a Chanel bag, but my fave Chanel Reissue /charms card holder ..it’s rained SO much this summer, including today, so I haven’t used Chanel bags in crappy weather. This MZ Wallace leather quilt bag is my go-to during rainy daysHappy weekend everyone!



Looks like a great bag to use.  Love your reissue charms card holder[emoji177][emoji177].  Send the rain my way!!  We’d happily take it[emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today bright red camera case from 2015.
> 
> View attachment 4176054



You brought your ever so beautiful camera bag out to play!!!!   Love how well this red goes with your outfit, which you look amazing by the way[emoji177].  So gorgeous!  The reissue camera bags are just unique and sophisticated, but yet don’t scream Chanel.  Love it [emoji7]


----------



## mstran87

love2learn said:


> Such a beautiful picture and such a stunning Coco[emoji173]️


thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Tykhe

Out with the rainbow mini boy


----------



## denimcococabas

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913



Both are great but I’d pick the dress.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Jkfashionstyle said:


> WHOA! Killer body and outfit!  And your boy of course!


Thank you!!  Love that boy!!!


Miso Fine said:


> Hot Stuff!!
> Are those Valentino shoes? They are gorgeous!


Thanks a bunch! They are Christian Louboutin sandals. 


Bibi25260 said:


> Smoking hot! Love the sandals!


Thank you @Bibi25260


----------



## lilmissmeca

Dextersmom said:


> For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.





March786 said:


> Fabulously chic as always! Love the new H!


I was literally about to same the same thing @Dextersmom, soooooo very chic as usual!!!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913


Love the sandals with the dress. But both outfits are fab


----------



## Freckles1

My latest beauty purchased at 57th in NY [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> I was literally about to same the same thing @Dextersmom, soooooo very chic as usual!!!


Thank you so much. 


love2learn said:


> Such a pretty camellia WOC!  I’ve been looking at Hermès Evelyn (seen your gorgeous mod shots in their clubhouse) and love this blue nuit color[emoji177].  You look so cute for a shopping trip.


Thank you love2learn.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913


You look darling in both outfits, imo.  That is such a beautiful Boy.


----------



## Marlee

love2learn said:


> So gorgeous!!!!   After seeing your picture I need to get my little gem out and use her more.  Always afraid of color transfer[emoji51]



You really should! I’ve used it 66 days so far and have no color transfer at all (I rarely wear jeans so I’m not sure if that would leave marks). Enjoy your bag!


----------



## MahaM

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913


Both outfits looks nice!
Enjoy ..


----------



## Chanel923

Marlee said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with my Reissue WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179005


Can’t get enough of this gorgeous color, my twin.  Only wish it was available in the 255 size when it came out, but boutique only ordered the 266 size.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.


Beautifully chic as always.  So nice to see camellia WOC again.


----------



## Chanel923

Mendezhm said:


> My companion for the day. I love this bag so much, but am always so worried to use it! Going to try to get over that and just use it more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179840


Oh wow, another beautiful neutral.  Love the color and hardware combo.  Excellent choice, my dear.


----------



## March786

Taking this beautiful boy out today


----------



## March786

Mendezhm said:


> My companion for the day. I love this bag so much, but am always so worried to use it! Going to try to get over that and just use it more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179840


He’s beautiful and such a stunning colour


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913


It would have to be the dress for me, goddess 
Love this stunning boy of yours, such a fabulous colour


----------



## March786

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4180369
> 
> My latest beauty purchased at 57th in NY [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It’s beautiful, congratulations


----------



## sharonwang

Out shopping with my boy!


----------



## Mendezhm

Chanel4Eva said:


> So pretty! What season is this from?



Thanks! It’s from 18S. [emoji4]


----------



## Mendezhm

Chanel923 said:


> Oh wow, another beautiful neutral.  Love the color and hardware combo.  Excellent choice, my dear.



Awww thanks so much! I’m truly in love with it! [emoji177]


----------



## Mendezhm

March786 said:


> He’s beautiful and such a stunning colour



Many thanks!! [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

sharonwang said:


> Out shopping with my boy!
> View attachment 4180594


Stunning Boy.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Taking this beautiful boy out today


I love this deep red with ghw.....what a beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Beautifully chic as always.  So nice to see camellia WOC again.


Thank you darling.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with this square mini.


----------



## aksaiyo

Out to get churro with ice cream again today, they stopped serving the boba tea flavored one so I had to settle for regular old vanilla ice cream. This time starring the new to me Maxi Blizzard, a 2010 style that is basically a calfskin single flap with a zipper top, perfect hybrid between a  tote and the classic flap.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Mendezhm said:


> Thanks! It’s from 18S. [emoji4]



I thought it was! I have the same one. It’s amazing how the color changes in different lighting. I think sometimes it looks like the 17K light beige boy so was curious if yours was the 18S also!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.



Love both bags and the whole outfit—always casually luxe[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

luvlux64 said:


> Are you ready with your Back-to-school crayons?
> View attachment 4179968



Too cute for school[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913


Girl “puh-leeeeze”...you always look amazing no matter what so BOTH outfits work fabulously w/ your sandals


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> hanging out at the Isabelle Stewart Gardner museum
> View attachment 4180087
> View attachment 4180088


WOW  what a beautiful pic!!! Your Coco & this garden area are both phenomenal!


----------



## Kendie26

Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Taking this beautiful boy out today


Such an elegant, chic, classy color for a Boy.....very special dear March, like you!


----------



## Kendie26

sharonwang said:


> Out shopping with my boy!
> View attachment 4180594


Your Boy is PERFECT on you....love the color as I rarely see them in red. SO fab!


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> Love both bags and the whole outfit—always casually luxe[emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much GL.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)


I love that bag of yours, my friend.


----------



## myluvofbags

My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!


----------



## Christofle

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250



Love this! Such a bright cheery bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Christofle said:


> Love this! Such a bright cheery bag!


Thank you! It always makes me smile.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250



Your sunshine flap looks super cute with your outfit


----------



## Iamminda

Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250


Such an awesome flap!! LOVE her & looks SO PERFECT w/ your outfit


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.





Dextersmom said:


> I love that bag of yours, my friend.


Thanks so much sweetest DM!
Iamminda~hooray for your most beautiful reissue! She looks SO pretty near that beautiful fuchsia/magenta color. I would love to put your 227 right next to my 224 since they are so similar~they’d get along beautifully Oh & if by chance it was for YOUR anniversary (?)~Happiest Anniv to you dearest sista-friend!


----------



## JLbb

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)



Loveeee it [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> Loveeee it [emoji7]


Kindest thanks JLbb!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Your sunshine flap looks super cute with your outfit


Thank you, I get a bit nervous about color transfer sometimes but I can't always wear light colors with this bag and thought the yellows match nicely.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.


Beautiful, so elegant and understated.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Such an awesome flap!! LOVE her & looks SO PERFECT w/ your outfit


Thanks dear Kendie!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you M .  It is definitely understated.  When my mom first saw this bag, she asked where was the CC logo?  Lol.


myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, so elegant and understated.



Thank you K .  It would be fun to go out with you carrying our “big sister” and “little sister” Reissues .  Thanks so much for remembering my anniversary  (great memory my sweet friend)— it was indeed earlier this summer.  Last night was a family friend’s 60th anniversary celebration banquet.  


Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda~hooray for your most beautiful reissue! She looks SO pretty near that beautiful fuchsia/magenta color. I would love to put your 227 right next to my 224 since they are so similar~they’d get along beautifully Oh & if by chance it was for YOUR anniversary (?)~Happiest Anniv to you dearest sista-friend!


----------



## mstran87

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.


[emoji7]  gorgeous


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.


THIS is absolutely the most beautiful classic!!! Hope you had a wonderful night, my dearest IM!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)


She’s such a classic cutie! Totally love! I still remember the time you got this gem...


----------



## Auvina15

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250


So cute and very cheerful color!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this square mini.


So gorgeous, my lovely friend! Is it the 18s caviar..... if my memory is right?  One of the best caviars, very lucky you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.


Gorgeous beauty, my friend.   I hope you had a lovely evening.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous, my lovely friend! Is it the 18s caviar..... if my memory is right?  One of the best caviars, very lucky you!


Thank you, my beautiful friend.   I am the WORST at keeping track of the seasons of my bags.....but of course you are right on this 18s mini.  I love it so much.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> For shopping this afternoon I wore my Chanel brooch pinned on an Eric Javit's sun hat (with my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hw) and for evening I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC. Happy Friday everyone.


 I just LOVE everything on you!! Yes everything: arm candy, the bag, sandals etc 


Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this square mini.


Little gem!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, not a Chanel bag, but my fave Chanel Reissue /charms card holder ..it’s rained SO much this summer, including today, so I haven’t used Chanel bags in crappy weather. This MZ Wallace leather quilt bag is my go-to during rainy daysHappy weekend everyone!


Even it's not a Chanel bag I like it a lot and perfect match with the very cute card holder!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Voting time: tried on these 2 outfits to go with the gladiator sandals. Which outfit works better for my future reference?
> 
> For convenience went with the shorts today
> 
> With my iridescent turquoise boy today
> View attachment 4179912
> View attachment 4179913


Agree with others: both are more than fine, it really depends on what you want: more casual or little more dressed up.


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Are you ready with your Back-to-school crayons?
> View attachment 4179968


yay twinsies on the bag and probably on Giggle (top right one) if my eyes are not mistaken?


----------



## Bibi25260

mstran87 said:


> hanging out at the Isabelle Stewart Gardner museum
> View attachment 4180087
> View attachment 4180088


Picture and bag perfect!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You brought your ever so beautiful camera bag out to play!!!!   Love how well this red goes with your outfit, which you look amazing by the way[emoji177].  So gorgeous!  The reissue camera bags are just unique and sophisticated, but yet don’t scream Chanel.  Love it [emoji7]


Yes I did  thank you so much for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tykhe said:


> Out with the rainbow mini boy


Love the multi colors and perfect with the Cruise jacket


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Taking this beautiful boy out today


Such a beautiful color! I love this color with your lovely leopard print top.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)


Uh oohh bag and sushi looks yummy!!


----------



## Bibi25260

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250


Little miss sunshine! Such a fun and happy color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.


Prefect beautful bag for anniversaries!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .  I was excited to use it for my first dressed up event in awhile, lol.  Have a lovely week everyone 



mstran87 said:


> [emoji7]  gorgeous





Auvina15 said:


> THIS is absolutely the most beautiful classic!!! Hope you had a wonderful night, my dearest IM!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty, my friend.   I hope you had a lovely evening.





Bibi25260 said:


> Prefect beautful bag for anniversaries!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> I just LOVE everything on you!! Yes everything: arm candy, the bag, sandals etc
> 
> Little gem!


Thank you so much, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)


Beautiful reissue mini and yummy veggie  sushi.  Looks like crunchy roll (tempera roll).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Off to dinner with the fam, with my preloved So Black Reissue Camera Case (inspired by @Iamminda ‘s beautiful camera case), patent CC espy mules, and Gucci flower.  [emoji4] Hope you all aren’t doing any labor on Labor Day!! [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Off to dinner with the fam, with my preloved So Black Reissue Camera Case (inspired by @Iamminda ‘s beautiful camera case), patent CC espy mules, and Gucci flower.  [emoji4] Hope you all aren’t doing any labor on Labor Day!! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4181887
> View attachment 4181888



Oh my goodness, you look so cute!!!  I am loving your outfit — that adorable dress with the green detail near your shoulder.  Excited to be bag twins with you .  Did you get this bag recently?  How are you liking it?  I think this is a wonderful addition to your beautiful collection.  Hope you had a relaxing Labor Day weekend


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, you look so cute!!!  I am loving your outfit — that adorable dress with the green detail near your shoulder.  Excited to be bag twins with you .  Did you get this bag recently?  How are you liking it?  I think this is a wonderful addition to your beautiful collection.  Hope you had a relaxing Labor Day weekend


Thank you, dear IM!   I did get this bag recently, bag twin.   I was reminded how much I really liked this particular camera case when I saw your pic a couple of months ago!  It just has everything.....space, lovely leather and interior, so black hardware, and a great shape.  One popped up on Fashionphile a few weeks ago, and I snatched it up, hoping it was in great condition.  I have used it continually since I got it, and would totally buy this bag in other colors!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, dear IM!   I did get this bag recently, bag twin.   I was reminded how much I really liked this particular camera case when I saw your pic a couple of months ago!  It just has everything.....space, lovely leather and interior, so black hardware, and a great shape.  One popped up on Fashionphile a few weeks ago, and I snatched it up, hoping it was in great condition.  I have used it continually since I got it, and would totally buy this bag in other colors!



I want the grey one!!  And the red one that Bibi has


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I want the grey one!!  And the red one that Bibi has



I know, right?!?  I love the red!! I missed the dark silver on Yoogi’s a few weeks back.....got distracted, went back to buy it, and it was sold.  Crossing my fingers for another to show up!


----------



## OsloChic

Next seasons bag meets last seasons shoes[emoji847]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty look.


Thanks beautiful!  Have a blessed week!


----------



## robtee

Out with my Maxi waiting to watch a movie with the hubby[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, dear IM!   I did get this bag recently, bag twin.   I was reminded how much I really liked this particular camera case when I saw your pic a couple of months ago!  It just has everything.....space, lovely leather and interior, so black hardware, and a great shape.  One popped up on Fashionphile a few weeks ago, and I snatched it up, hoping it was in great condition.  I have used it continually since I got it, and would totally buy this bag in other colors!





Iamminda said:


> I want the grey one!!  And the red one that Bibi has


Ok you 2 lovelies, this isn’t fair!!!I’ve wanted that larger reissue camera bag ever since I saw sweet @Bibi25260  & her gorgeous bag about 2 years ago!! I am officially jealous of the 3 of you! Whoa is me Oh & @stylistbydesign your mod is fab!! Love your dress!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> She’s such a classic cutie! Totally love! I still remember the time you got this gem...





Bibi25260 said:


> Uh oohh bag and sushi looks yummy!!





Chanel923 said:


> Beautiful reissue mini and yummy veggie  sushi.  Looks like crunchy roll (tempera roll).


Triple Thanks dearest Chanel gals! @Auvina15 ~dang your memory is impressive girl! Wish mine was half as good! Yes @Chanel923 crunchy roll is my favorite at that particular restaurant....smart gal you are! Thanks again


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Off to dinner with the fam, with my preloved So Black Reissue Camera Case (inspired by @Iamminda ‘s beautiful camera case), patent CC espy mules, and Gucci flower.  [emoji4] Hope you all aren’t doing any labor on Labor Day!! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4181887
> View attachment 4181888


I love your all black camera bag! And you look fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ok you 2 lovelies, this isn’t fair!!!I’ve wanted that larger reissue camera bag ever since I saw sweet @Bibi25260  & her gorgeous bag about 2 years ago!! I am officially jealous of the 3 of you! Whoa is me Oh & @stylistbydesign your mod is fab!! Love your dress!


Oohh noo dear Kendie please don't cry! 
You have a gorgeous Chanel collection and someday one camera bag will be yours!
But clutching my camera bags just in case....


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A weekend with Maxi Caviar Gold.


----------



## presvy

Getting really for autumn with so black


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Ok you 2 lovelies, this isn’t fair!!!I’ve wanted that larger reissue camera bag ever since I saw sweet @Bibi25260  & her gorgeous bag about 2 years ago!! I am officially jealous of the 3 of you! Whoa is me Oh & @stylistbydesign your mod is fab!! Love your dress!





Bibi25260 said:


> I love your all black camera bag! And you look fabulous!



Thank you, sweet ladies!   I am loving this bag so much.  It's really functional, and nice to be stylish, but also under the radar.  I actually had a fellow diner ask me what my bag was, after she tried to figure it out for a few minutes.   I think I'm sold on reissues, and I love the leather!


----------



## myluvofbags

presvy said:


> View attachment 4182232
> 
> Getting really for autumn with so black


You look great and that hardware is everything!


----------



## myluvofbags

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas. [emoji813]


Beautiful, everything matches perfectly.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue to an anniversary banquet tonight.



IM, I gotta ask—what year anniversary?  (Looks fancy—I wish you snuck some food pics!!!)

Nvm—just read it was 60th!!! Wowzer!!!! Congrats to the anniversary couple[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Off to dinner with the fam, with my preloved So Black Reissue Camera Case (inspired by @Iamminda ‘s beautiful camera case), patent CC espy mules, and Gucci flower.  [emoji4] Hope you all aren’t doing any labor on Labor Day!! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4181887
> View attachment 4181888



Girlfriend, we are so related!!! Polka dots is probably my fav print.  I just added another jumpsuit—need to try on to see if it fits.

I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the dress—what brand so that I can copy (if it’s still available)?


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Girlfriend, we are so related!!! Polka dots is probably my fav print.  I just added another jumpsuit—need to try on to see if it fits.
> 
> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the dress—what brand so that I can copy (if it’s still available)?


I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ polka dots and stripes!

The dress was from ASOS.com, but maybe from February?  If you have the patience to scroll thru the thousands of items, there are fun goodies to be had.  One of my fave tees is from ASOS....it has a gigantic peplum.  I also like that you can actually find cotton!


----------



## stylistbydesign

My fave is black and white....even our fur baby is black with white socks.  [emoji23] Mr. Wally says hello as I run out the door with my very first Chanel...the Chic Caviar Hobo in iridescent glazed calfskin.  [emoji173]️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ polka dots and stripes!
> 
> The dress was from ASOS.com, but maybe from February?  If you have the patience to scroll thru the thousands of items, there are fun goodies to be had.  One of my fave tees is from ASOS....it has a gigantic peplum.  I also like that you can actually find cotton!



Thank you Fam—off to scroll scroll—will report back later [emoji6].


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.



This is just a gorgeous look from head to toe


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> My fave is black and white....even our fur baby is black with white socks.  [emoji23] Mr. Wally says hello as I run out the door with my very first Chanel...the Chic Caviar Hobo in iridescent glazed calfskin.  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4182581
> View attachment 4182582



I love this dress!!!  And what a great hobo!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ polka dots and stripes!
> 
> The dress was from ASOS.com, but maybe from February?  If you have the patience to scroll thru the thousands of items, there are fun goodies to be had.  One of my fave tees is from ASOS....it has a gigantic peplum.  I also like that you can actually find cotton!



Sad to report—fab dress sold out in my size.  I’ll just have to drown my sorrows with some Sale S’wells [emoji16][emoji13][emoji6]. 

Also, please showcase your fav tee when you have some time because this shirt sounds fabulous!!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I love this dress!!!  And what a great hobo!!


Thank you, IM!  It's actually a REALLY wide-legged jumpsuit....super comfy and cool for the weather here.  This bag is my only luxury hobo; I love it AND it's sentimental to me, because it's my first Chanel brought back from Paris by my BFF.


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Sad to report—fab dress sold out in my size.  I’ll just have to drown my sorrows with some Sale S’wells [emoji16][emoji13][emoji6].
> 
> Also, please showcase your fav tee when you have some time because this shirt sounds fabulous!!!!


Boo!  I will try and remember to take a pic next time I wear it.  I'll look and see if it's still there next time I'm browsing around ASOS!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Boo!  I will try and remember to take a pic next time I wear it.  I'll look and see if it's still there next time I'm browsing around ASOS!



Thank you in advance [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you in advance [emoji8][emoji8]



I didn’t see the ASOS peplum tee, but will keep an eye out for anything similar!  [emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is just a gorgeous look from head to toe





myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, everything matches perfectly.


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


Just beautiful as always, my lovely friend! I haven’t seen your wearing this tote for a while, I really like it though!


----------



## Vanana

Leo today


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I love this deep red with ghw.....what a beauty.


Thankyou dearest


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this square mini.


I love seeing your pics your beautiful collection of Chanel’s and your foodie pics they’re very inspiring


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)


Simply stunning!  You started with impeccable taste and continue with it too


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Such an elegant, chic, classy color for a Boy.....very special dear March, like you!


Thankyou dearest, Your such a sweetheart always bring a smile


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beautiful color! I love this color with your lovely leopard print top.


Thankyou dearest bibi hope your feeling more settled in your new home


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


Ohhhhhh just stunning! Love your colourful additions  and I think I need some of your fashion advice for sunnier climates


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Ohhhhhh just stunning! Love your colourful additions  and I think I need some of your fashion advice for sunnier climates





March786 said:


> I love seeing your pics your beautiful collection of Chanel’s and your foodie pics they’re very inspiring


You are too kind, my friend.  Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful as always, my lovely friend! I haven’t seen your wearing this tote for a while, I really like it though!


Thank you, my lovely. I also love your gorgeous tote.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.



I forgot about your beautiful Fluffy[emoji177][emoji177].  Love those cute red flats so much!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> Leo today
> View attachment 4183188



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Mini / 224 Reissue out for veg sushi. Sentimental spot for this bag as she was the very first chanel bag I bought brand new in boutique, which set in motion my love for “the big C” (or cc)



So pretty!!!  The first always holds a sweet spot, especially when they’re that beautiful[emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> I forgot about your beautiful Fluffy[emoji177][emoji177].  Love those cute red flats so much!!


Thank you love2learn.


----------



## love2learn

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250



Love how fun and happy this bag looks!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> So pretty!!!  The first always holds a sweet spot, especially when they’re that beautiful[emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]





March786 said:


> Simply stunning!  You started with impeccable taste and continue with it too


Warm thanks & hugs to both of you darling sweeties! Love you both


----------



## Auvina15

I’ve been using this black caviar mini lately...And now waiting for my daughter at her piano class! Have a great night, my friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I’ve been using this black caviar mini lately...And now waiting for my daughter at her piano class! Have a great night, my friends!
> View attachment 4183862



Looking beautiful Auvina .  What a pretty dress (and pretty nail polish color, I am now into checking out nail polish colors since my DD is obsessed with it, lol).  So wonderful you have a pianist at home


----------



## mstran87

Kendie26 said:


> WOW  what a beautiful pic!!! Your Coco & this garden area are both phenomenal!


thank you [emoji8] [emoji8] I'm loving your 224 . hopefully i can get 1 too one day [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I’ve been using this black caviar mini lately...And now waiting for my daughter at her piano class! Have a great night, my friends!
> View attachment 4183862


You look beyond adorable, my friend.   Your mini is truly the cherry on top.  What a wonderful mom you are.


----------



## pfsheen

First time with my Chanel brooch


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful Auvina .  What a pretty dress (and pretty nail polish color, I am now into checking out nail polish colors since my DD is obsessed with it, lol).  So wonderful you have a pianist at home


Thanks so much, sweetest IM!
 Yea my girls are loving nail polishes too and we’ve had so much fun playing with them this summer!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You look beyond adorable, my friend.   Your mini is truly the cherry on top.  What a wonderful mom you are.


Thank you so much, my loveliest friend!You’re a sweetheart!


----------



## Iana24

pfsheen said:


> First time with my Chanel brooch
> View attachment 4183950
> View attachment 4183949


Beautiful, and look at that shiny leather.. is your cf lambskin?


----------



## Kendie26

pfsheen said:


> First time with my Chanel brooch
> View attachment 4183950
> View attachment 4183949


 YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!! Brooch is awesome, so is bag, dress, hair, you, etc!Classy chicness at its finest!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I’ve been using this black caviar mini lately...And now waiting for my daughter at her piano class! Have a great night, my friends!
> View attachment 4183862


  Adore your mini more than words can say & girl, that ring is FAB!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday errands...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today errands...


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184215
> 
> Today errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184214


 If you put both of these bags in front of me & offered me to keep 1, i could NOT decide...they are both that stunning. (I’d just grab both out of your sweet little hands & run away as fast as I could, not looking back!)


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184215
> 
> Today errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184214


WOW I love these shades .. they look so beautiful..


----------



## March786

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184215
> 
> Today errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184214


Wowwwwwwwwww such beautiful classics, in fabulous colours!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Adore your mini more than words can say & girl, that ring is FAB!!!!


Thank you so much, lovely Kendie!I got my little ring fromTiffany!


----------



## Auvina15

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184215
> 
> Today errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184214


Love both of them but that RED is out of this world!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184215
> 
> Today errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184214



OMG that RED!!! You are one lucky lady [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> If you put both of these bags in front of me & offered me to keep 1, i could NOT decide...they are both that stunning. (I’d just grab both out of your sweet little hands & run away as fast as I could, not looking back!)





Sandra.AT said:


> WOW I love these shades .. they look so beautiful..





March786 said:


> Wowwwwwwwwww such beautiful classics, in fabulous colours!





Auvina15 said:


> Love both of them but that RED is out of this world!!!





StefaniJoy said:


> OMG that RED!!! You are one lucky lady [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks everyone!!! I consider myself very lucky to have these bags.


----------



## Nanciii

View attachment 4184862
View attachment 4184864


Another red Chanel~


----------



## pfsheen

Kendie26 said:


> YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!! Brooch is awesome, so is bag, dress, hair, you, etc!Classy chicness at its finest!


Thank you so much! You're really making my day


----------



## pfsheen

Iana24 said:


> Beautiful, and look at that shiny leather.. is your cf lambskin?


Thank you. Yes, it is lambskin. Nothing beats the look of lambskin for the classic flap IMO. I absolutely  mine.


----------



## Kendie26

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4184862
> View attachment 4184864
> 
> 
> Another red Chanel~


Another amazing red STUNNER!!  Do you recall if yours is from 14B? Your pic looks exactly like my red CF in lambskin/ruthenium which was from 14B


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


It looks soo fluffy I want to pet it, gorgeouss bag!
And I love how you style your red flats!!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> My fave is black and white....even our fur baby is black with white socks.  [emoji23] Mr. Wally says hello as I run out the door with my very first Chanel...the Chic Caviar Hobo in iridescent glazed calfskin.  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4182581
> View attachment 4182582


Looking fabulous again!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Leo today
> View attachment 4183188


Loving this casual yet elegant outfit and that bag is the bomb!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> I’ve been using this black caviar mini lately...And now waiting for my daughter at her piano class! Have a great night, my friends!
> View attachment 4183862


Loving your mini, dress and ring!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

pfsheen said:


> First time with my Chanel brooch
> View attachment 4183950
> View attachment 4183949


Perfect combo and with your lbd!
Twins on the brooch.


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184215
> 
> Today errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184214


  
Both bags are AMAZING!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4184862
> View attachment 4184864
> 
> 
> Another red Chanel~


Wow another beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Joining the red bags parade so today I took my dark red 15P camera bag with antique gold hardware out along with my Chanel sale find cardi from 2016 (first time wearing).
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Close up of the button:


----------



## steffysstyle

Only carried my medium flap to the South of France, love this bag - goes with so many different outfits!


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Joining the red bags parade so today I took my dark red 15P camera bag with antique gold hardware out along with my Chanel sale find cardi from 2016 (first time wearing).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4185326



Lovely cardigan and beautiful camera bag!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Loving your mini, dress and ring!!
> Have a great weekend!


Thanks so much, darling Bibi! Enjoy your weekend!


Bibi25260 said:


> Joining the red bags parade so today I took my dark red 15P camera bag with antique gold hardware out along with my Chanel sale find cardi from 2016 (first time wearing).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4185326


I love this classic look on you, my dear! Such a gorgeous bag and your cardigan is a timeless piece for sure!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> It looks soo fluffy I want to pet it, gorgeouss bag!
> And I love how you style your red flats!!


Thank you darling Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Close up of the button:
> 
> View attachment 4185327


You look beautiful and thank you for the closeup.  Stunning details.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous again!!



Thank you, sweet B![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Joining the red bags parade so today I took my dark red 15P camera bag with antique gold hardware out along with my Chanel sale find cardi from 2016 (first time wearing).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4185326



This camera bag is to-die-for gorgeous!!!   And you always look so beautifully put together


----------



## Luv n bags

steffysstyle said:


> Only carried my medium flap to the South of France, love this bag - goes with so many different outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185437



Such a professional looking photo.  Fantastic!


----------



## steffysstyle

Miso Fine said:


> Such a professional looking photo.  Fantastic!



Thank you, all credit goes to my husband


----------



## hers4eva

Hi Chanel Lovers 

I am a lovable Shih Tzu Boy who loves giving kisses and wanted to show off my new Chanel red and white bow for you all 

I love Chanel  and it is so nice to meet all you sweet ladies because I am a ladies man 






Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pfsheen

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect combo and with your lbd!
> Twins on the brooch.


Thank you. I love my new brooch . How are you liking yours?


----------



## kristine Basco

Anyone have good suggestions for sucks w these espadrilles? The ones I have keep falling down


----------



## stylistbydesign

Taking my baby Reissue to her first 80s concert!  Rock on!  [emoji1591][emoji1591][emoji1591]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking my baby Reissue to her first 80s concert!  Rock on!  [emoji1591][emoji1591][emoji1591]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185992



This baby is super cute!!!!   Hope you have a great time at the concert (80s music rocks!  Hello Journey and The Police, lol).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This baby is super cute!!!!   Hope you have a great time at the concert (80s music rocks!  Hello Journey and The Police, lol).



We’re seeing Def Leppard and Journey!  Whoohoo!!!!!  Actually, seeing Sting in October, so I’ve got your Police covered.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> We’re seeing Def Leppard and Journey!  Whoohoo!!!!!  Actually, seeing Sting in October, so I’ve got your Police covered.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Please enjoy “Pour some sugar on me” and “Open Arms” for me


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Please enjoy “Pour some sugar on me” and “Open Arms” for me



My (iPhone) lighter is ready! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking my baby Reissue to her first 80s concert!  Rock on!  [emoji1591][emoji1591][emoji1591]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185992



How fun to see this! I have the same tiny reissue in rose gold. It’s such a fun bag and I love your silver one!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Close up of the button:
> 
> View attachment 4185327


You look totally GORGEOUS as usual & these buttons are FAB!


----------



## Kendie26

hers4eva said:


> Hi Chanel Lovers
> 
> I am a lovable Shih Tzu Boy who loves giving kisses and wanted to show off my new Chanel red and white bow for you all
> 
> I love Chanel  and it is so nice to meet all you sweet ladies because I am a ladies man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


What a super cutie!!! Precious pic!


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking my baby Reissue to her first 80s concert!  Rock on!  [emoji1591][emoji1591][emoji1591]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185992


Rock on & Rock Out sweet woman!!!    I’ve never seen this most tiny baby reissue before!!! So cute!


----------



## Kendie26

So Black Reissue WOC (w/ actual turnlock-yay)& small pearl CC brooch yesterday/last night. EEEEEK though on my “paiste-y white-y” legs.....you’d never know that I’m half Italian huh? Next time I’ll use some bronzer! Also just want to mention my flamingo dress is Kate Spade...i own several of her dresses that I adore & may she Rest In Peace .


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Only carried my medium flap to the South of France, love this bag - goes with so many different outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185437


Again a perfect pic just like from a magazine! And you look soo elegant and chic!


steffysstyle said:


> Lovely cardigan and beautiful camera bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Enjoy your weekend!
> I love this classic look on you, my dear! Such a gorgeous bag and your cardigan is a timeless piece for sure!


Aww thank you for your super sweet compliment!  


Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful and thank you for the closeup.  Stunning details.


Thank you very much! 


Iamminda said:


> This camera bag is to-die-for gorgeous!!!   And you always look so beautifully put together


Thank you for your sweet compliments, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bibi25260

pfsheen said:


> Thank you. I love my new brooch . How are you liking yours?


I have mine 2 years now and like it a lot also because it's light weight.


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking my baby Reissue to her first 80s concert!  Rock on!  [emoji1591][emoji1591][emoji1591]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185992


Superrr cutie!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You look totally GORGEOUS as usual & these buttons are FAB!


Thank you soo much my dear Kendie!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> So Black Reissue WOC (w/ actual turnlock-yay)& small pearl CC brooch yesterday/last night. EEEEEK though on my “paiste-y white-y” legs.....you’d never know that I’m half Italian huh? Next time I’ll use some bronzer! Also just want to mention my flamingo dress is Kate Spade...i own several of her dresses that I adore & may she Rest In Peace .


LOVE your WOC and that little cute brooch!!   Love your dress as well!
Half Italian? Nice to know but my legs on the back are milk white because I only tanned the front


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.


----------



## Venessa84

Not the best pic of the Coco Handle but it was a great companion at my work conference


----------



## Auvina15

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking my baby Reissue to her first 80s concert!  Rock on!  [emoji1591][emoji1591][emoji1591]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185992


It’s such a little cutie! Sooo pretty!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> So Black Reissue WOC (w/ actual turnlock-yay)& small pearl CC brooch yesterday/last night. EEEEEK though on my “paiste-y white-y” legs.....you’d never know that I’m half Italian huh? Next time I’ll use some bronzer! Also just want to mention my flamingo dress is Kate Spade...i own several of her dresses that I adore & may she Rest In Peace .


Sooo beautiful everything and perfect assemble,  my sweet friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 4186452


Gorgeousness!!! I really adore the puffiness of your caviar mini!


----------



## Auvina15

Venessa84 said:


> Not the best pic of the Coco Handle but it was a great companion at my work conference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186492


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## hers4eva

Kendie26 said:


> What a super cutie!!! Precious pic!



Awwww  Thank you so much - you are making my Mom and I blush
Have a wonderful day


----------



## pfsheen

Bibi25260 said:


> I have mine 2 years now and like it a lot also because it's light weight.


Good to know! This brooch is definitely a keeper


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the cinema with my jumbo


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your WOC and that little cute brooch!!   Love your dress as well!
> Half Italian? Nice to know but my legs on the back are milk white because I only tanned the front





Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 4186452





Auvina15 said:


> Sooo beautiful everything and perfect assemble,  my sweet friend!


Kindest thanks sweetest Chanel babesYour black mini is SO PERFECT Bibi....1 of best bags ever


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> So Black Reissue WOC (w/ actual turnlock-yay)& small pearl CC brooch yesterday/last night. EEEEEK though on my “paiste-y white-y” legs.....you’d never know that I’m half Italian huh? Next time I’ll use some bronzer! Also just want to mention my flamingo dress is Kate Spade...i own several of her dresses that I adore & may she Rest In Peace .


So black hardware makes my heart go pitter patter 
Love the sparkly CC brooch 
Nothing wrong with being pale! I’m pale too hehehe 
The dress is so cute and it’s perfect with your sandals


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 4186452


Ooo leopard prints! 
It looks greaf with the mini!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 4186452


Very elegant, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night with my 17B red mini.  I believe I am twins with at least two of my beautiful friends here on this mini and dress (@Chanel923 @Jkfashionstyle).


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 17B red mini.  I believe I am twins with at least two of my beautiful friends here on this mini and dress (@Chanel923 @Jkfashionstyle).


You look so pretty!!! 
17b red is one of the the best reds to me


----------



## aki_sato

It’s been a while...
Light gold mini


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 17B red mini.  I believe I am twins with at least two of my beautiful friends here on this mini and dress (@Chanel923 @Jkfashionstyle).


You are one of the luckiest ladies here owning that magnificent red mini!!! And your dress is sooo lovely, my beautiful friend!


----------



## Auvina15

aki_sato said:


> It’s been a while...
> Light gold mini


This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Auvina15 said:


> This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you @Auvina15


----------



## stylistbydesign

nicole0612 said:


> How fun to see this! I have the same tiny reissue in rose gold. It’s such a fun bag and I love your silver one!


Thank you, @nicole0612!  I love that you have the rose gold....I am searching for a 226 or 227 in the rose gold reissue, because it's so scrumptious.  Show us a pic when you take yours out and about!



Kendie26 said:


> Rock on & Rock Out sweet woman!!!    I’ve never seen this most tiny baby reissue before!!! So cute!


It doesn't fit the newest phones, but I still love her!  I love your Black Reissue WOC, too.....and you are looking fabulous, daaahling.   I feel your paleness woes; I'm half Chinese, but do you think I got the lovely tan skin like my siblings...NO.  I am pale, pale, pale!  



Bibi25260 said:


> Superrr cutie!!


Thanks, Ms. Bibi!  I am STILL in  with your red Reissue Camera bag.  It's so good...keep showing me pics!



Auvina15 said:


> It’s such a little cutie! Sooo pretty!


You're too sweet, @Auvina15! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## stylistbydesign

aki_sato said:


> It’s been a while...
> Light gold mini


Gorgeousness!  I love the color, and I'm a sucker for anything chevron!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 4186452


Such a cute little bag.....and I love the look of that caviar!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 17B red mini.  I believe I am twins with at least two of my beautiful friends here on this mini and dress (@Chanel923 @Jkfashionstyle).


Summer perfection, pretty lady!


----------



## seishouai

Took my new (to me) PST to work a few days ago. Love the size and how this baby is not too heavy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeousness!!! I really adore the puffiness of your caviar mini!


Thank you very much! I love puffy bags...


Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks sweetest Chanel babesYour black mini is SO PERFECT Bibi....1 of best bags ever


Aww you're soo sweet, thank you! 


Bother Free said:


> Ooo leopard prints!
> It looks greaf with the mini!!


Yes thank you! I can't help it but I love leopard print always....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Very elegant, my friend.


Thank you dear! 


Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 17B red mini.  I believe I am twins with at least two of my beautiful friends here on this mini and dress (@Chanel923 @Jkfashionstyle).


ADORE your mini and you look soo gorgeous again: love the dress, sandals just all!!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> It’s been a while...
> Light gold mini


A little beauty! Please use her more.


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, Ms. Bibi!  I am STILL in  with your red Reissue Camera bag.  It's so good...keep showing me pics!


Will do my best  but which one??


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Such a cute little bag.....and I love the look of that caviar!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bibi25260

seishouai said:


> View attachment 4187385
> 
> 
> Took my new (to me) PST to work a few days ago. Love the size and how this baby is not too heavy.


Looks like new, it's such a cute bag they should bring this back.


----------



## milkrun

Sunday Funday! Went to watch a movie with my blue chanel and some casual attire


----------



## Christofle

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4187450
> 
> 
> Sunday Funday! Went to watch a movie with my blue chanel and some casual attire



Lovely shade of blue! Happy Sunday !


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> It’s been a while...
> Light gold mini


Heeeelllllloooo Darling S!!! This pic captures the true beauty & specialness of your mini....it’s 1 of my faves of yours, along w/ your mini red chevron. Hope life is treating you & family wonderful!


----------



## Kendie26

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4187450
> 
> 
> Sunday Funday! Went to watch a movie with my blue chanel and some casual attire


Such a PERFECT blue....awesome pic showcasing her beauty


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> So black hardware makes my heart go pitter patter
> Love the sparkly CC brooch
> Nothing wrong with being pale! I’m pale too hehehe
> The dress is so cute and it’s perfect with your sandals





stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, @nicole0612!  I love that you have the rose gold....I am searching for a 226 or 227 in the rose gold reissue, because it's so scrumptious.  Show us a pic when you take yours out and about!
> 
> 
> It doesn't fit the newest phones, but I still love her!  I love your Black Reissue WOC, too.....and you are looking fabulous, daaahling.   I feel your paleness woes; I'm half Chinese, but do you think I got the lovely tan skin like my siblings...NO.  I am pale, pale, pale!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ms. Bibi!  I am STILL in  with your red Reissue Camera bag.  It's so good...keep showing me pics!
> 
> 
> You're too sweet, @Auvina15! Thanks for the kind words.


Thank you Lovelies & as soon as i posted my pic/comment about my paleness I felt bad cause I surely don’t want anyone to take it the wrong way. I LOVE pale fair skin & I really cover up as best I can when outside in the sun....it’s just that mod of me looked particularly bad/odd  Pale/fair skin gals unite!


----------



## pureplatinum

Casual outing on a sunny day with the paris ltd flap and classic espadrilles


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> ADORE your mini and you look soo gorgeous again: love the dress, sandals just all!!


Thank you so much Bibi. 


Bother Free said:


> You look so pretty!!!
> 17b red is one of the the best reds to me


Thank you Bother Free.  I appreciate your kindness. 



Auvina15 said:


> You are one of the luckiest ladies here owning that magnificent red mini!!! And your dress is sooo lovely, my beautiful friend!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend Auvina.  



stylistbydesign said:


> Summer perfection, pretty lady!


Thank you, stylistbydesign.


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> It’s been a while...
> Light gold mini


I love this mini.  So nice to see you aki_sato.


----------



## Auvina15

With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 4187709


OMG, my friend!!  What a little unicorn you have there!  It is glorious and looks amazing on you. 
PS. For times like these, @Vlad we could really use a unicorn emoji, pretty please.


----------



## myluvofbags

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4187450
> 
> 
> Sunday Funday! Went to watch a movie with my blue chanel and some casual attire


Great how this versatile beauty can work casually and dressy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new green ballerinas that I brought home this past week.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Will do my best  but which one??
> View attachment 4187402



Oh, you are KILLING ME here!!! Both are gorgeous, but I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the cherry red of the left one. I didn’t realize you had two different reds in the reissue camera case!  Enjoy them![emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

pureplatinum said:


> Casual outing on a sunny day with the paris ltd flap and classic espadrilles


I LOVE your bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 4187709


OMG girl, WHEN did you get this one?! I’m so sorry I don’t recall!!! WE ARE TWINS!!! I’m so excited as I didn’t know anyone else w/ a mini 224 black/gold reissue!!! WOOHOOOO! She looks SUPER DUPER GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new green ballerinas that I brought home this past week.


 DM! Wow, such a beautiful & unique color.....pairs perfectly w/ your Evelyn!


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s details    ... Have a great week ahead guys


----------



## lilmissmeca

Headed out with my mini last night. Disregard the towel on the floor...my bf has decided it is his makeshift yoga mat


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> OMG, my friend!!  What a little unicorn you have there!  It is glorious and looks amazing on you.
> PS. For times like these, @Vlad we could really use a unicorn emoji, pretty please.


Sooo very sweet of you, my dearest DM!!! You made me .... I didn’t know it’s a unicorn, I only know it’s quite rare as Chanel doesn’t release this size that often!!! Thank you so much my sweetheart!


Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new green ballerinas that I brought home this past week.


I love this look on you, very chic and sporty, darling DM!!! Very beautiful flats you got, I really love that color though, haven’t seen anyone else has them!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> OMG girl, WHEN did you get this one?! I’m so sorry I don’t recall!!! WE ARE TWINS!!! I’m so excited as I didn’t know anyone else w/ a mini 224 black/gold reissue!!! WOOHOOOO! She looks SUPER DUPER GORGEOUS!!


Thanks so much, sweet Kendie!!!I don’t remember if I posted here before but I got it a couple years ago and rarely used it! I’m very happy to be twinsie with you, my friend! I think yours is even more rare and unique than mine as yours is double stitches . I don’t really use mine as often as other mini flaps cuz the double flaps!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s details    ... Have a great week ahead guys
> View attachment 4187807


Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

lilmissmeca said:


> Headed out with my mini last night. Disregard the towel on the floor...my bf has decided it is his makeshift yoga mat
> View attachment 4187912


Very beautiful mini, and I really love your outfit!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 4187709



This cutie is so beautiful!!!  What a rare gem that you and your lovely bag-twin Kendie have. You are always dressed so stylishly — super cute skirt/dress ,  Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Will do my best  but which one??
> View attachment 4187402



These are so gorgeous .  Since @stylistbydesign wants the one on the left, I will take the one on the right, lol. Seriously, you are so lucky to own two gorgeous red of this style/size.


----------



## cajhingle

with my mini


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This cutie is so beautiful!!!  What a rare gem that you and your lovely bag-twin Kendie have. You are always dressed so stylishly — super cute skirt/dress ,  Enjoy your Sunday.


Thank you so much for your super sweet compliments, lovely IM!You and our dearest @Dextersmom @Kendie26  make me even loving this bag more woo hoo... Love y’all!


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Will do my best  but which one??
> View attachment 4187402


WOW!!! 
These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## pureplatinum

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE your bag!!



Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Sooo very sweet of you, my dearest DM!!! You made me .... I didn’t know it’s a unicorn, I only know it’s quite rare as Chanel doesn’t release this size that often!!! Thank you so much my sweetheart!
> 
> I love this look on you, very chic and sporty, darling DM!!! Very beautiful flats you got, I really love that color though, haven’t seen anyone else has them!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend. 


Kendie26 said:


> DM! Wow, such a beautiful & unique color.....pairs perfectly w/ your Evelyn!


Thank you, darling Kendie.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Auvina15 said:


> With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 4187709



Adorable! When and where did you get it? Been looking for one for myself [emoji7]


----------



## lilmissmeca

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful mini, and I really love your outfit!


Thanks a bunch @Auvina15!!


----------



## Auvina15

Tina_Bina said:


> Adorable! When and where did you get it? Been looking for one for myself [emoji7]


Thank you! I got it a while ago though(2-3 years) from a boutique! Not sure if they released it lately!?


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to the cinema with my jumbo


gorgeous ... like your new „old“ hair color.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much, sweet Kendie!!!I don’t remember if I posted here before but I got it a couple years ago and rarely used it! I’m very happy to be twinsie with you, my friend! I think yours is even more rare and unique than mine as yours is double stitches . I don’t really use mine as often as other mini flaps cuz the double flaps!


Got mine few years ago too (Jan or Feb 2016)....I like yours better!


----------



## seishouai

Bibi25260 said:


> Looks like new, it's such a cute bag they should bring this back.



I was surprised at how much I like it!


----------



## seishouai

Iamminda said:


> These are so gorgeous .  Since @stylistbydesign wants the one on the left, I will take the one on the right, lol. Seriously, you are so lucky to own two gorgeous red of this style/size.



I agree! Both are gorgeous though the one on the right is more my style. You are indeed so lucky to own both!


----------



## luvlux64

Auvina15 said:


> Totally gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my 17B red mini.  I believe I am twins with at least two of my beautiful friends here on this mini and dress (@Chanel923 @Jkfashionstyle).


So gorgeous DM!  Love the JCrew dress on you.  You wear it so well.


----------



## Chanel923

aki_sato said:


> It’s been a while...
> Light gold mini


So good to see you back and rose gold light gold mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> So gorgeous DM!  Love the JCrew dress on you.  You wear it so well.


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.



Stunning!  In the famous words of V,  this red can’t be unseen.  I am going to change the choice of bag that you are going to give me someday  — from your beautiful drawstring hobo to this red beauty — thanks in advance


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.



Hi my dear Kendy❤️
Gorgeousness at its best. Love to see your lovely collection.
Pardon my inactivity on this action thread this days..❤️❤️


----------



## aki_sato

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeousness!  I love the color, and I'm a sucker for anything chevron!


Thank you 
You and I both! I love chevron too!


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> A little beauty! Please use her more.


Thank you @Bibi25260 
Great to see you again!
Hope you’re well!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Heeeelllllloooo Darling S!!! This pic captures the true beauty & specialness of your mini....it’s 1 of my faves of yours, along w/ your mini red chevron. Hope life is treating you & family wonderful!


Darling S 
Great to see you!! Hope all is well and wonderful at your end!

Thank you!
You’re very kind! 
I think this light gold can be the sister for your gorgeous 17C pink mini chevron!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> I love this mini.  So nice to see you aki_sato.


Thank you @Dextersmom 
Likewise! Always enjoy the eye candy of your chic outfit n TDF bags! (and your beautiful slim figure!!!!)


----------



## aki_sato

Chanel923 said:


> So good to see you back and rose gold light gold mini.


@Chanel923 tgank you! You’re so kind 

Hope you’re well!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Thank you @Dextersmom
> Likewise! Always enjoy the eye candy of your chic outfit n TDF bags! (and your beautiful slim figure!!!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.


Stop the tracks!!!!  You brought out your show stopper today, my friend.  THAT is the Chanel that dreams are made of.....


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.


Always love seeing Chanel reds! 
Love your top 
The puffy quilts are so luscious


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.


Totally phenomenal!!! Nothing can beat this best red and the luxurious of it!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.



WOW!! Stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.


----------



## catsinthebag

Classic Timeless Tote today ... I really love this bag because it’s lightweight, fits a lot and is comfortable on my shoulder.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.


Very beautiful, lovely DM! I’ve missed this bag on you!


----------



## Auvina15

catsinthebag said:


> Classic Timeless Tote today ... I really love this bag because it’s lightweight, fits a lot and is comfortable on my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 4189204


What a great bag! That’s exactly my thought about it when I got mine!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful, lovely DM! I’ve missed this bag on you!


Thank you, my beautiful friend.  I am attempting to use all of my bags.


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.


So so beautiful and puffy my friend


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> So Black Reissue WOC (w/ actual turnlock-yay)& small pearl CC brooch yesterday/last night. EEEEEK though on my “paiste-y white-y” legs.....you’d never know that I’m half Italian huh? Next time I’ll use some bronzer! Also just want to mention my flamingo dress is Kate Spade...i own several of her dresses that I adore & may she Rest In Peace .



Just beautiful Bella [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday evening changed the camera bag for the mini for a birthday party.
> 
> View attachment 4186452



Oh my! Love love the Chanel with leather pants and leopard top [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] did you take a full shot? Would have loved to see one [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## March786

Auvina15 said:


> With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 4187709



It’s stunning Auvina [emoji177]


----------



## EvaSpa53

Out to lunch with my boy


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.



Stunning! And my favourite colour, love it Kendie [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.



Looking summery and stylish as always [emoji177]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.



Holy cow!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ That red is so fabulous on you, my friend!  I love your striped peplum top with that bag, too. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Stunning!  In the famous words of V,  this red can’t be unseen.  I am going to change the choice of bag that you are going to give me someday  — from your beautiful drawstring hobo to this red beauty — thanks in advance





Chanelandco said:


> Hi my dear Kendy❤️
> Gorgeousness at its best. Love to see your lovely collection.
> Pardon my inactivity on this action thread this days..❤️❤️





Dextersmom said:


> Stop the tracks!!!!  You brought out your show stopper today, my friend.  THAT is the Chanel that dreams are made of.....





Bother Free said:


> Always love seeing Chanel reds!
> Love your top
> The puffy quilts are so luscious





Auvina15 said:


> Totally phenomenal!!! Nothing can beat this best red and the luxurious of it!





Chanel923 said:


> So so beautiful and puffy my friend





March786 said:


> Just beautiful Bella [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





March786 said:


> Stunning! And my favourite colour, love it Kendie [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





stylistbydesign said:


> Holy cow!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ That red is so fabulous on you, my friend!  I love your striped peplum top with that bag, too. [emoji7]


Wow, I’m overwhelmed & humbled by ALL of you Chanel darlings...thanks so much!! And yes dear @Iamminda , I will swap out your request for miss red instead of drawstring bucket @Dextersmom adore your emoji useon this one! @stylistbydesign that blouse is from Ann Taylor Loft in case you were interested. I seem to have the best luck w/ their petite size tops so a ton of my blouses are from ATL. Thanks again everyone! Oh & thanks also @pfsheen (read your kind compliment in clubhouse thread but didn’t reply there as I think(?) it might be a pic only thread??)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.


Whoa w/ this color combo in your ensemble!! Spot on FABULOUS    & so nice seeing this flap again... Looks awesome on you (but then again, we know EVERYTHING does)


----------



## Kendie26

catsinthebag said:


> Classic Timeless Tote today ... I really love this bag because it’s lightweight, fits a lot and is comfortable on my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 4189204


All great qualities in this tote plus it looks GORGEOUS on you!I really REALLY wanted this one when it first came out


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> With my little cutie Reissue 224 last night! Happy Sunday, dear friends!
> 
> View attachment 4187709


Beyond cute! A little gem!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new green ballerinas that I brought home this past week.


Wow they're a stunning!! And again a perfect combo with your Evelyn!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Oh, you are KILLING ME here!!! Both are gorgeous, but I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the cherry red of the left one. I didn’t realize you had two different reds in the reissue camera case!  Enjoy them![emoji7]


 yes two, thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> These are so gorgeous .  Since @stylistbydesign wants the one on the left, I will take the one on the right, lol. Seriously, you are so lucky to own two gorgeous red of this style/size.


 oohh it was soo nerve wracking getting these, there were only less than five of each in Europe. The left one was transfered from Spain the right one was transfered from Berlin but was reserved for some one and I had to wait if that person wanted it or not. I can't believe some one passed this one up...


----------



## Bibi25260

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4188035
> 
> with my mini


Stunning shot and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bother Free said:


> WOW!!!
> These are gorgeous!!!


Aww  thank yo soo much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

seishouai said:


> I agree! Both are gorgeous though the one on the right is more my style. You are indeed so lucky to own both!


Well the left one was released first and the right one  one season after and I love the right one just little bit more.
Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.


     This bag!! 
And perfect with your lovely outfit!!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> Thank you @Bibi25260
> Great to see you again!
> Hope you’re well!


Yes great seeing you also 
I'm fine thank you! Hope you're fine also?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.


Perfect bag for shopping! 
And again love your color combo!!


----------



## Bibi25260

catsinthebag said:


> Classic Timeless Tote today ... I really love this bag because it’s lightweight, fits a lot and is comfortable on my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 4189204


Stunning tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Oh my! Love love the Chanel with leather pants and leopard top [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] did you take a full shot? Would have loved to see one [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Aww thank you my dear friend!! We were on our way to a birthday party and hadn't the opportunity to make a full shot  but next time I'm wearing this combo again I will make a full shot.


----------



## Bibi25260

Quick errands with Cuba flap back from Chanel spa.
@stylistbydesign  I didn't had time to switch to the red camera bag which I wanted...
Excuse my dirty sneakers.


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with Cuba flap back from Chanel spa.
> @stylistbydesign  I didn't had time to switch to the red camera bag which I wanted...
> Excuse my dirty sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4189541


Love your outfit.


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> Love your outfit.


Aww thank you soo much! I didn't wanted to go out that's why I'm wearing sneakers....


----------



## catsinthebag

Kendie26 said:


> All great qualities in this tote plus it looks GORGEOUS on you!I really REALLY wanted this one when it first came out



Thanks, Kendie! I have a relatively small (5) collection of Chanel bags, and this one is quickly shooting up to “most used” status!


----------



## catsinthebag

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning tote!



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

March786 said:


> It’s stunning Auvina [emoji177]


Thank you so much, my sweet friend!


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Just got home from taking my best friends daughter out for lunch for her birthday & had Ms Red lambie ML CF w/ me.



I need this bag in my life. It’s truly the perfect red.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Beyond cute! A little gem!!


Thanks so much, darling Bibi!



Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with Cuba flap back from Chanel spa.
> @stylistbydesign  I didn't had time to switch to the red camera bag which I wanted...
> Excuse my dirty sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4189541



Very beautiful brooch! And I love your flap, such a unique and adorable piece!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect bag for shopping!
> And again love your color combo!!





March786 said:


> Looking summery and stylish as always [emoji177]





Kendie26 said:


> Whoa w/ this color combo in your ensemble!! Spot on FABULOUS    & so nice seeing this flap again... Looks awesome on you (but then again, we know EVERYTHING does)





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow they're a stunning!! And again a perfect combo with your Evelyn!


Thank you so much, my lovely, kind, generous and beautiful Chanel friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with Cuba flap back from Chanel spa.
> @stylistbydesign  I didn't had time to switch to the red camera bag which I wanted...
> Excuse my dirty sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4189541


You've got the look, my friend.


----------



## cajhingle

‘touristing’ with mini in Paris


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with Cuba flap back from Chanel spa.
> @stylistbydesign  I didn't had time to switch to the red camera bag which I wanted...
> Excuse my dirty sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4189541



Don’t tempt me, Ms. B!  I am currently plotting ways to persuade you that you don’t really need 2 red camera bags.  I mean, maybe you need one, and I need one?  [emoji23][emoji14]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands with Cuba flap back from Chanel spa.
> @stylistbydesign  I didn't had time to switch to the red camera bag which I wanted...
> Excuse my dirty sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4189541



Looking chic and stylish bibi [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] love the Cuba! And is that a new brooch I see?


----------



## imgg

Hi ladies! 

Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
Any preferences?


----------



## chanel79

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116


either 1 is nice.  black u can use all the time


----------



## Dextersmom

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116


I am biased, but that Trendy is a stunner.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 17B medium CF and sneakers.


----------



## myluvofbags

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116


I'm not too into the boy style but have to say the first one is absolutely stunning and looks great on you.


----------



## MahaM

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116


The Trendy CC is gorgeous!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B medium CF and sneakers.


This is the perfect way to dress down that sexy 17b dark red.  Just love it my friend.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B medium CF and sneakers.


Love how you pair your sneakers with a skirt and your medium cf brings out the best in your skin tone!


----------



## Kendie26

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116


Wow both are truly beautiful ...I’m more partial to the Trendy as I’d fear keeping the Boy (color) clean...but trust YOUR gut in deciding. Best of Luck!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B medium CF and sneakers.


So adorbs in your sneaks DM! Per my recent comment on my pale skin tone....yours is heavenly!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> This bag!!
> And perfect with your lovely outfit!!





Venessa84 said:


> I need this bag in my life. It’s truly the perfect red.


Thanks so much ladies!I waited a long time to find a red that I loved & was thrilled with this one (14B) Venessa. Sometimes it doesn’t photograph well but that pic was pretty true-to-life.
@Bibi25260 thanks dearest & you look SUPER CHIC w/ your “spa’d” Cuba Flap....adore that one & your entire ensemble. You should be a fashion stylist (if you aren’t already!)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Soaked in Pink


----------



## Mswing

Me and my brand new love Gabrielle clutch on chain[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Soaked in Pink


You look pretty as a picture.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So adorbs in your sneaks DM! Per my recent comment on my pale skin tone....yours is heavenly!





Chanel923 said:


> This is the perfect way to dress down that sexy 17b dark red.  Just love it my friend.





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love how you pair your sneakers with a skirt and your medium cf brings out the best in your skin tone!


Thank you for the love, beautiful Chanel friends.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B medium CF and sneakers.


You nailed it!!! Besides your gorgeous red flap, I’m totally in love with your sneakers!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Soaked in Pink


This is PINK heaven!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Mswing said:


> Me and my brand new love Gabrielle clutch on chain[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190525


Sooo super cute and chic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116


Both are totally gorgeous but I would pick the trendy CC in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You’re nailed it!!! Besides your gorgeous red flap, I’m totally in love with your sneakers!


Thank you beauty!!  Wishing you a wonderful day!


----------



## Mandu79

My Khaki WoC at a wedding at the weekend.


----------



## Law

My reissue and me after a delicious weekend lunch at the Ivy Soho


----------



## Law

imgg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me decide on my next Chanel....?
> Any preferences?
> 
> View attachment 4190112
> View attachment 4190116



I’m not usually a fan of the boy bag but this one is super gorgeous. My vote is for the boy!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Soaked in Pink


 WOWEE beauty this is a phenomenal pic...how incredibly STUNNING everything is!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> My reissue and me after a delicious weekend lunch at the Ivy Soho


Damn girl, you look SO SO SOOOOOO chic & beautiful!!! LOVE itThat reissue is perfection on you


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Damn girl, you look SO SO SOOOOOO chic & beautiful!!! LOVE itThat reissue is perfection on you



Thanks my sweet Kendie [emoji5] too kind as always. I’ve missed you whilst I’ve been having  my mini tpf break!


----------



## sharonwang

Waiting for boarding, en route to Okinawa.


----------



## misspink001

Out on date night at Cafe Sevilla


----------



## JLbb

How could I resist, such a Super cuteee


----------



## sonaturallyme

Decided to turn our evacuation from hurricane Florence into a family vacation. Might as well make the most of these days, especially since I don’t have to use my vacation days and schools are closed!! 

I’m waiting on my family to get dressed before we head to the mall. Keeping it casual today with my jumbo paired with a j crew white tee and Air Max sneakers. I really feel like I should’ve gotten a boy instead of the classic flap. Seems it would work better with my super casual style.


----------



## lilmissmeca

sonaturallyme said:


> Decided to turn our evacuation from hurricane Florence into a family vacation. Might as well make the most of these days, especially since I don’t have to use my vacation days and schools are closed!!
> 
> I’m waiting on my family to get dressed before we head to the mall. Keeping it casual today with my jumbo paired with a j crew white tee and Air Max sneakers. I really feel like I should’ve gotten a boy instead of the classic flap. Seems it would work better with my super casual style.
> 
> View attachment 4191668


I love seeing the classic flaps with a casual outfit! I think your outfit and bag combo is spot on  Don’t get me wrong, the boy is great too, but I bet if you had gotten it instead, there would be instances where you would say, “I should have gotten the jumbo.”  

Glad to hear you evacuated! I grew up in Florida and have definitely “ridden out” my fair share of hurricanes, but it’s absolutely better to be safe than sorry. Enjoy your vaca!


----------



## jesstob

JLbb said:


> How could I resist, such a Super cuteee
> View attachment 4191493



Love it [emoji7]


----------



## Venessa84

OOTD with my beauty lock. I bought this dress before the summer started and finally found the occasion to wear it. Plus I love how it matches my Tributes.


----------



## Dextersmom

sonaturallyme said:


> Decided to turn our evacuation from hurricane Florence into a family vacation. Might as well make the most of these days, especially since I don’t have to use my vacation days and schools are closed!!
> 
> I’m waiting on my family to get dressed before we head to the mall. Keeping it casual today with my jumbo paired with a j crew white tee and Air Max sneakers. I really feel like I should’ve gotten a boy instead of the classic flap. Seems it would work better with my super casual style.
> 
> View attachment 4191668


These sneakers look great on you.  I'm sorry you are having doubts about your CF.  I also wear mine casually quite often. Glad that you and your family are safe.


----------



## sonaturallyme

lilmissmeca said:


> I love seeing the classic flaps with a casual outfit! I think your outfit and bag combo is spot on  Don’t get me wrong, the boy is great too, but I bet if you had gotten it instead, there would be instances where you would say, “I should have gotten the jumbo.”
> 
> Glad to hear you evacuated! I grew up in Florida and have definitely “ridden out” my fair share of hurricanes, but it’s absolutely better to be safe than sorry. Enjoy your vaca!


Thank you! You’re probably right about the boy. I tried one on yesterday and I think it might be a good addition to rather than a replacement for my jumbo. 

I never thought I would be evacuating TO Florida from a hurricane lol. But I’m glad we decided to come south. It’s beautiful here and since the summer is over, our resort isn’t crowded so it’s perfect. 



Dextersmom said:


> These sneakers look great on you.  I'm sorry you are having doubts about your CF.  I also wear mine casually quite often. Glad that you and your family are safe.


Thank you! I have an unhealthy addiction to sneakers. When we decided to evacuate I had a hard time leaving my shoes lol. I brought my hard to replace bags though!!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> OOTD with my beauty lock. I bought this dress before the summer started and finally found the occasion to wear it. Plus I love how it matches my Tributes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192485



You will look fantastic in this ensemble (what a great match of shoes and dress) — have fun!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> You will look fantastic in this ensemble (what a great match of shoes and dress) — have fun!!!



Thank you! It’s been a great outfit to celebrate my wedding anniversary.


----------



## winnipoo

Wearing my lucky charms casino edition 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in Vegas


----------



## Mosman

Shopping weekend !!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day to night; workday with my iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and into evening with my square mini ghw.


----------



## rubyslippers01

My newest purchase...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> You look pretty as a picture.


Hehehehe I melted big time my dear!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> This is PINK heaven!!!


Haha I’m so lucky to be in it!  Join me too!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE beauty this is a phenomenal pic...how incredibly STUNNING everything is!!!


Haha I’m overjoyed seeing all the lovely animated expressions you gave me!!!! So full of love! Thankiusss my beautiful Kendie!  Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## chokmp

My 1st Chanel, a mini rectangular in lambskin. Taking her out for lunch for the 1st time and feeling very nervous and happy at the same time.


----------



## lilmissmeca

chokmp said:


> View attachment 4193222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st Chanel, a mini rectangular in lambskin. Taking her out for lunch for the 1st time and feeling very nervous and happy at the same time.


Love this mini!!!  What a fabulous choice! Don’t be nervous. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

chokmp said:


> View attachment 4193222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st Chanel, a mini rectangular in lambskin. Taking her out for lunch for the 1st time and feeling very nervous and happy at the same time.


She is gorgeous! Love lambskin especially if it’s your first!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Rejoicing for the weekend


----------



## MahaM

Venessa84 said:


> OOTD with my beauty lock. I bought this dress before the summer started and finally found the occasion to wear it. Plus I love how it matches my Tributes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192485


A very elegant dress...


----------



## MahaM

chokmp said:


> View attachment 4193222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st Chanel, a mini rectangular in lambskin. Taking her out for lunch for the 1st time and feeling very nervous and happy at the same time.


Just enjoy your Mini..
She is lovely..


----------



## mssmelanie

chokmp said:


> View attachment 4193222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st Chanel, a mini rectangular in lambskin. Taking her out for lunch for the 1st time and feeling very nervous and happy at the same time.



I love it!  Congratulations on your first Chanel!  Enjoy taking her out!


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Rejoicing for the weekend


Fabulous look!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Rejoicing for the weekend



Love your outfit. Where did you get the romper?


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Mosman

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; workday with my iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and into evening with my square mini ghw.


Would like to see your collection, you got all the gorgeous pieces !!!!, and you always rock them well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Mosman said:


> Would like to see your collection, you got all the gorgeous pieces !!!!, and you always rock them well.


Thank you so much.  I will try to do a family shot one of these days.


----------



## Luv n bags

My favorite Chanel getting some air  tonight


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; workday with my iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and into evening with my square mini ghw.



I really enjoy all of your day to nite looks—FABULOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> I really enjoy all of your day to nite looks—FABULOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you so much, GeorginaLavender.


----------



## sadhunni

Wearing my new small business affinity with casual outfit.


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to the cinema with my jumbo
> View attachment 4186568



Love the outfit [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

At Viennese Vineyard! I did not want to put my bag on the ground [emoji28]


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Wine n dine with DH n Lock’Me’Up Clutch.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Love the outfit [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you [emoji1] [emoji12]


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; workday with my iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and into evening with my square mini ghw.


Love the transitions of the dress with change of shoes and bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love the transitions of the dress with change of shoes and bag.


Thank you, sweet friend.  Hope that all is well with you.


----------



## arliegirl

Evening out with my lambskin mini. Love this bag so much!


----------



## busybeefan

Mine!


----------



## Purrsey

At the doc ‘s.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful brooch! And I love your flap, such a unique and adorable piece!


Thank you soo much for your sweet words!! 


Dextersmom said:


> You've got the look, my friend.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Don’t tempt me, Ms. B!  I am currently plotting ways to persuade you that you don’t really need 2 red camera bags.  I mean, maybe you need one, and I need one?  [emoji23][emoji14]


@stylistbydesign  when I decide to let one go I will let you know...


March786 said:


> Looking chic and stylish bibi [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] love the Cuba! And is that a new brooch I see?


@March786 Aww thank you soo much for your sweet words!  no both brooches are not new.


Kendie26 said:


> @Bibi25260 thanks dearest & you look SUPER CHIC w/ your “spa’d” Cuba Flap....adore that one & your entire ensemble. You should be a fashion stylist (if you aren’t already!)


@Kendie26 you have made my day!!  such a great compliment thank you sooo much!!  but no I'm not a fashion sylist, who knows maybe one day....


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous look!!


Thanks my beautiful friend!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love your outfit. Where did you get the romper?


Thanks dearie! It’s from MissSelfridge! Love them too so many choices!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B medium CF and sneakers.


What a great combo your beautiful bag and lovely sneakers!


Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; workday with my iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and into evening with my square mini ghw.


Loving your entire outfit again! Soo stylish and elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Soaked in Pink


Pretty in pink!


Firstchanellv28 said:


> Rejoicing for the weekend


Wow looking smoking hot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> My reissue and me after a delicious weekend lunch at the Ivy Soho


Stunning bag and love your blouse!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> How could I resist, such a Super cuteee
> View attachment 4191493


A cutie indeed!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Venessa84 said:


> OOTD with my beauty lock. I bought this dress before the summer started and finally found the occasion to wear it. Plus I love how it matches my Tributes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192485


Wow what a stunning outfit! Would loved to see a mod shot.
AND happy belated anniversary!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miso Fine said:


> My favorite Chanel getting some air  tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194080


Beautiful color and bag! And love your jacket, is it a Chanel?


----------



## Bibi25260

arliegirl said:


> Evening out with my lambskin mini. Love this bag so much!


LOVE it also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4195285
> 
> At the doc ‘s.


What a beauty!!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> What a great combo your beautiful bag and lovely sneakers!
> 
> Loving your entire outfit again! Soo stylish and elegant!


Thank you so much, darling Bibi.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Go Mini, aim maxi )


----------



## Luv n bags

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color and bag! And love your jacket, is it a Chanel?



Thank you.  It is from Zara.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

UnicornMermaid1997 said:


> When you’re trying to take a date night selfie with your handbag and your husband grabs your boob mid-snap
> 
> View attachment 4131619


Hi  You're tPF infamous now   We're even discussing your husband's top tier photo bombing skills on the I Ate This! thread. I don't think I need to ask if you guys had a good time?!  Beautiful Chevron Chanel, too


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my chevron 225.


----------



## asianbarbie

Afternoon tea at Mandarin Oriental with my fuschia trendy cc woc


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225.


Perfection to everything!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225.


LOVE your chevron reissue!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Coco handle today and necklace.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298


Absolutely a stunning bag and your necklace is so beautiful and classic!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225.


You look very lovely, my darling! And  I adore this reissue version so sooo much!


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225.


Love this bag of yours plus the skirt.


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298


Ms. BB, you wear this coco so well.  Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Love this bag of yours plus the skirt.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Perfection to everything!





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your chevron reissue!!





Auvina15 said:


> You look very lovely, my darling! And  I adore this reissue version so sooo much!


Thank you all so much @Chanel923 @SomethingGoodCanWork @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 .  You are all so thoughtful and I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298


Gorgeous Coco and beautiful ensemble.


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298


Perfect everything! This coco handle is so gorgeous and versatile


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Stunning bag and love your blouse!



Thank you Bibi[emoji4] blouse was nice and roomy for a big meal haha!


----------



## Law

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225.



Gorgeous DM! Chevron reissues are just the best


----------



## Dextersmom

Law said:


> Gorgeous DM! Chevron reissues are just the best


Thank you so much.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298



Perfect neutrals, Ms. B!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely a stunning bag and your necklace is so beautiful and classic!





Chanel923 said:


> Ms. BB, you wear this coco so well.  Lovely.





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Coco and beautiful ensemble.





Bother Free said:


> Perfect everything! This coco handle is so gorgeous and versatile





stylistbydesign said:


> Perfect neutrals, Ms. B!  [emoji173]️


@Auvina15 @Chanel923 @Dextersmom @Bother Free @stylistbydesign thank you all my Chanel friends for your compliments!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298



You look stunning Bibi!!! That Coco looks amazing with everything[emoji177].  Love your necklace too[emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

arliegirl said:


> Evening out with my lambskin mini. Love this bag so much!



It is a beauty for sure!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225.



So gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> So gorgeous!!


Thank you, love2learn.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

love2learn said:


> You look stunning Bibi!!! That Coco looks amazing with everything[emoji177].  Love your necklace too[emoji7]


Bibi, I wanted to say the same thing as love2learn but she said it better! Love your black and white outfit with this bag


----------



## Kim Htay

Took this beauty with me on vacation to CA❤️❤️


----------



## sbuxaddict

Finally using this mini o case! Would love to hear about what you all use yours for!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.


----------



## mssmelanie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.



Love this classic!  It looks great on u!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.


I totally love love your outfit, darling DM!!! I forgot you have this lambie with shiny rhw, very pretty and unique!


----------



## elly_fong

Kim Htay said:


> Took this beauty with me on vacation to CA❤️❤️


Gorgeous!



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.


Lovely!


----------



## Steph5487

Have a few meetings today and pulled out my jumbo. Hands down this is my favorite bag. The size, color and feel of it are just perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

elly_fong said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Lovely!


Thank you. 


mssmelanie said:


> Love this classic!  It looks great on u!


Thank you mssmelanie. 



Auvina15 said:


> I totally love love your outfit, darling DM!!! I forgot you have this lambie with shiny rhw, very pretty and unique!


Thank you, my lovely Auvina.


----------



## luvlux64

With my holy grail & my Espadrilles in the (mall) fitting room


----------



## Asuki

Taking my lambskin chevron mini out for a spin


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday night fun with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## SarahBrown




----------



## SarahBrown

Posting this one although I’m thinking to sell it [emoji26]


----------



## SarahBrown




----------



## SarahBrown




----------



## Mosman

Weekend again.


----------



## Dextersmom

Mosman said:


> Weekend again.


OMG....this color is stunning and looks great on you.


----------



## Luv n bags

SarahBrown said:


> View attachment 4199924



This color is amazing!


----------



## SarahBrown

Miso Fine said:


> This color is amazing!



Thank you [emoji1374] 

It’s amazing but I’m not sure if I’d keep it [emoji24]


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You look stunning Bibi!!! That Coco looks amazing with everything[emoji177].  Love your necklace too[emoji7]


@love2learn Hi how are you and have you been to London?? Any purchases?? 
Thank you very much for your compliment!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bibi, I wanted to say the same thing as love2learn but she said it better! Love your black and white outfit with this bag


Aww thank you soo much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.





Dextersmom said:


> Friday night fun with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


Both are soo gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> With my holy grail & my Espadrilles in the (mall) fitting room
> View attachment 4199346


What fun and marine inspired outfit! You look stunning! Even your arm candy is well coordinated!


----------



## Bibi25260

Asuki said:


> View attachment 4199751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my lambskin chevron mini out for a spin


Enjoy your little beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

SarahBrown said:


> View attachment 4199889


What a stunning bag! Love the color and unique style!


----------



## Law

Asuki said:


> View attachment 4199751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my lambskin chevron mini out for a spin



Your chevron mini is perfection Asuki!


----------



## MarLie

Having some tea with Snow white
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4200137


----------



## mssmelanie

SarahBrown said:


> View attachment 4199894
> 
> 
> Posting this one although I’m thinking to sell it [emoji26]



It’s gorgeous!  Test driving is good. When I’m on the fence about selling a bag, I use it for a few days. Sometimes I fall back in love, other times it confirms why I want to sell. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Both are soo gorgeous!!


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## love2learn

SarahBrown said:


> View attachment 4199894
> 
> 
> Posting this one although I’m thinking to sell it [emoji26]


Such a gorgeous color though!!   But, if you're not wearing it much than maybe it's time to sell.


----------



## love2learn

Mosman said:


> Weekend again.


Such a beautiful blue color!!  Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> @love2learn Hi how are you and have you been to London?? Any purchases??
> Thank you very much for your compliment!
> 
> Aww thank you soo much!!


You are so welcome!!  And you always look so chic and gorgeous!!  Yes, I've been back for about a week now.  I've just been lazy to do a small reveal.  I was just there at either the wrong time or right time, depending on how I look at it for saving me money?  They were in between getting rid of what they had left for the summer before the new items came in  I'll be posting this weekend what I got, but I was just there at the wrong time


----------



## love2learn

MarLie said:


> Having some tea with Snow white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200137


Such a beauty!!


----------



## MarLie

love2learn said:


> Such a beauty!!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## SarahBrown

love2learn said:


> Such a gorgeous color though!!   But, if you're not wearing it much than maybe it's time to sell.




Yes I think I should.  I’m not a bright colour girl, I should’ve not bought it.


----------



## Venessa84

SarahBrown said:


> View attachment 4199894
> 
> 
> Posting this one although I’m thinking to sell it [emoji26]



It’s gorgeous! Why are you thinking about selling it?


----------



## SarahBrown

Venessa84 said:


> It’s gorgeous! Why are you thinking about selling it?



The colour is just too much for me. I think I will buy it in black or navy once it’s available [emoji24]


----------



## jourai

Day out with my caramel mini [emoji173]️ hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Panzanella

Fall act 2 just arrived at my local boutique, so me and my reissue are off to Chanel!


----------



## Dextersmom

Panzanella said:


> Fall act 2 just arrived at my local boutique, so me and my reissue are off to Chanel!
> View attachment 4201175


You look so pretty.  Have fun shopping.


----------



## Venessa84

SarahBrown said:


> The colour is just too much for me. I think I will buy it in black or navy once it’s available [emoji24]



Good luck selling it. I do love how this blue is a nice pop of color without being too much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday brunch.


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> Fall act 2 just arrived at my local boutique, so me and my reissue are off to Chanel!
> View attachment 4201175


You look gorgeous!!!  Love your fun reissue!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday brunch.


Looks so yummy!!  And you of course look so cute!!  You know I LOVE seeing your chevron mini


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Looks so yummy!!  And you of course look so cute!!  You know I LOVE seeing your chevron mini


Thank you so much, sweet l2l.


----------



## Panzanella

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty.  Have fun shopping.


Thank you for your kind words, DM 


love2learn said:


> You look gorgeous!!!  Love your fun reissue!!


Thank you love2learn. Sweet of you to say


----------



## vhuynh2

IKEA run for a bathroom cabinet quick fix. Ended up with a bunch of toys for my dogs.


----------



## Mari_Roma

Panzanella said:


> Fall act 2 just arrived at my local boutique, so me and my reissue are off to Chanel!
> View attachment 4201175


OMG I saw this bag in person and it's AMASING!!!! please, post more model shut of this bag)))))


----------



## sharonwang

Out with my mini square.


----------



## Annabella4

SarahBrown said:


> View attachment 4199894
> 
> 
> Posting this one although I’m thinking to sell it [emoji26]



that is such a nice color! Why would you sell it, its stunning!


----------



## Annabella4

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298



This is such a stunning bag! I never got to see it live, but I'm loving the pictures


----------



## SarahBrown

Annabella4 said:


> that is such a nice color! Why would you sell it, its stunning!



I’m not into bright colours.  I only wore twice, I seriously don’t know what was I thinking when I bought [emoji23]


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You are so welcome!!  And you always look so chic and gorgeous!!  Yes, I've been back for about a week now.  I've just been lazy to do a small reveal.  I was just there at either the wrong time or right time, depending on how I look at it for saving me money?  They were in between getting rid of what they had left for the summer before the new items came in  I'll be posting this weekend what I got, but I was just there at the wrong time


Aww thank you very much for your lovely compliment!!


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> Having some tea with Snow white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200137


Now this is a stunning white!!
At the Chanel boutique


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday brunch.


Everything is looking delicious, even you !


----------



## Bibi25260

vhuynh2 said:


> IKEA run for a bathroom cabinet quick fix. Ended up with a bunch of toys for my dogs.


Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Annabella4 said:


> This is such a stunning bag! I never got to see it live, but I'm loving the pictures


Aww thank you! You should see this bag irl, it is even more stunning in irl!


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Now this is a stunning white!!
> At the Chanel boutique



Thank you Bibi! 
Indeed at the boutique. Always a good time  over there[emoji6]


----------



## Annabella4

SarahBrown said:


> I’m not into bright colours.  I only wore twice, I seriously don’t know what was I thinking when I bought [emoji23]


Haha! ...I feel you, I've been there too


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Everything is looking delicious, even you !


 Thank you, friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

vhuynh2 said:


> IKEA run for a bathroom cabinet quick fix. Ended up with a bunch of toys for my dogs.


Gorgeous shot. I am a fan of all shades of red.....from orange to pink to lipstick red.  I love yours. What shade of red would you call it?


----------



## Dextersmom

sharonwang said:


> Out with my mini square.
> View attachment 4201985


Your mini looks perfect on you.


----------



## vhuynh2

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous shot. I am a fan of all shades of red.....from orange to pink to lipstick red.  I love yours. What shade of red would you call it?



Thank you.  In real life I believe it is a true red. However it does *sometimes* photograph with an orange undertone. I’ve taken a picture and compared it to the bag in the same lighting and the photo was completely inaccurate. I’m not a fan of orange but I LOVE this bag and it has satisfied my search for the “perfect” red. It’s also a rectangle — I realized the photo is kinda distorted and makes it look like a square.

I think this photo is very close to the bag’s color.


----------



## Dextersmom

vhuynh2 said:


> Thank you.  In real life I believe it is a true red. However it does *sometimes* photograph with an orange undertone. I’ve taken a picture and compared it to the bag in the same lighting and the photo was completely inaccurate. I’m not a fan of orange but I LOVE this bag and it has satisfied my search for the “perfect” red. It’s also a rectangle — I realized the photo is kinda distorted and makes it look like a square.
> 
> I think this photo is very close to the bag’s color.


Thanks for the additional shot and info.....it is stunning!!


----------



## LibJames

Yay! My first post with my beloved so black quilted 255 [emoji7]


----------



## Panzanella

Mari_Roma said:


> OMG I saw this bag in person and it's AMASING!!!! please, post more model shut of this bag)))))


Thank you  Will do the next time I wear it, promise!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; workday with my iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and into evening with my square mini ghw.


Beautiful and stunning and just perfect


----------



## March786

rubyslippers01 said:


> My newest purchase...
> 
> View attachment 4193118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193119


Great first choice


----------



## March786

LibJames said:


> View attachment 4202711
> 
> 
> Yay! My first post with my beloved so black quilted 255 [emoji7]


It’s a stunning piece and such a classic


----------



## March786

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4195285
> 
> At the doc ‘s.


Oooohhhhhh love this colour, it’s stunning


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle today and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4196298


Looooooooveeeeee it bibi, your style is perfect everytime. 
I’ve almost unpacked most of my collection which was shipped over. Your necklace has reminded me to take mine out too


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.


Sunshine dressing! Love the way you have tied in the turquoise colours in your outfit


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> With my holy grail & my Espadrilles in the (mall) fitting room
> View attachment 4199346


You look awesome! 
Love the outfit choices and all your pieces are stunning


----------



## March786

Taking my newest mini out on her maiden voyage in dubai


----------



## rock chic

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine flap for today. Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181249
> View attachment 4181250


Oh my! What bag is this. Love it


----------



## luvlux64

March786 said:


> You look awesome!
> Love the outfit choices and all your pieces are stunning


Thanks   ... that’s actually my own ootd   ... I was trying on the top that’s hanging on the wall & didn’t like it


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Taking my newest mini out on her maiden voyage in dubai


Stunning look, sweet March786.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Sunshine dressing! Love the way you have tied in the turquoise colours in your outfit





March786 said:


> Beautiful and stunning and just perfect


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## FunBagz

Bonjour from Paris with my Reissue size 226.  Hit Rue Cambon today...but mostly for gifts.  Will probably pop into my favorite boutique on Avenue Montaigne to see if they have anything I can’t live without.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning look, sweet March786.


Thankyou


----------



## mssmelanie

March786 said:


> Taking my newest mini out on her maiden voyage in dubai



So pretty!  Great pic also!


----------



## Bibi25260

LibJames said:


> View attachment 4202711
> 
> 
> Yay! My first post with my beloved so black quilted 255 [emoji7]


Such a stunning bag!! 
Understand why you pet your bag but please don't neglet your cute doggy


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Looooooooveeeeee it bibi, your style is perfect everytime.
> I’ve almost unpacked most of my collection which was shipped over. Your necklace has reminded me to take mine out too


Aww thank you soo much for your super sweets words!!  


March786 said:


> Taking my newest mini out on her maiden voyage in dubai


Is this the camel mini? Doesn't matter what color it is, it is soo stunning and perfect with your lovely, bright summery jacket!
Is this the necklace? It's beautiful and perfect to spice up every outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Bonjour from Paris with my Reissue size 226.  Hit Rue Cambon today...but mostly for gifts.  Will probably pop into my favorite boutique on Avenue Montaigne to see if they have anything I can’t live without.
> 
> View attachment 4203297


Bonjour madame! What a perfect pic and stunning bag!
Have fun!


----------



## Vanana

Surprising even myself, brought my camellia woc for my wedding anniversary dinner instead of my beloved minis but I felt it worked better with the dress  

Was struggling with what to wear- chanel black dress or $12.99 dress? The $12.99 dress of course!   Bought it so many years ago and never wore it so figure why not?  I think this is the sexiest I’m comfortable with unless we’re going swimming  

Cannot believe it’s been 14 years!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you soo much for your super sweets words!!
> 
> Is this the camel mini? Doesn't matter what color it is, it is soo stunning and perfect with your lovely, bright summery jacket!
> Is this the necklace? It's beautiful and perfect to spice up every outfit!


Thankyou dearest bibi  this is the perfect camel colour for my dubai wardrobe, I’m in love 
This is one of the necklaces, the other black/grey one, I think is the same as yours


----------



## March786

mssmelanie said:


> So pretty!  Great pic also!


Thankyou


----------



## Vanana

Back to clothing that’s much more my normal pace with the caviar messenger bag


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Surprising even myself, brought my camellia woc for my wedding anniversary dinner instead of my beloved minis but I felt it worked better with the dress
> 
> Was struggling with what to wear- chanel black dress or $12.99 dress? The $12.99 dress of course!   Bought it so many years ago and never wore it so figure why not?  I think this is the sexiest I’m comfortable with unless we’re going swimming
> 
> Cannot believe it’s been 14 years!
> View attachment 4203949
> View attachment 4203950
> View attachment 4203951



Beautiful — and sexy indeed Vanana ,  Happy Anniversary!  We have missed your lovely mod shots.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Vanana said:


> Surprising even myself, brought my camellia woc for my wedding anniversary dinner instead of my beloved minis but I felt it worked better with the dress
> 
> Was struggling with what to wear- chanel black dress or $12.99 dress? The $12.99 dress of course!   Bought it so many years ago and never wore it so figure why not?  I think this is the sexiest I’m comfortable with unless we’re going swimming
> 
> Cannot believe it’s been 14 years!
> View attachment 4203949
> View attachment 4203950
> View attachment 4203951



The cost of the fabulous dress notwithstanding, you look lovely.  [emoji173]️ Happy anniversary!!


----------



## mnl

Enjoying Lisbon with Gabrielle WOC


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Out with my Chanel Coco Handle


----------



## CorleoneQueen




----------



## Vanana

A bit chilly today.. with purple mermaid rainbow boy


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> A bit chilly today.. with purple mermaid rainbow boy
> View attachment 4205650


Love that boy! Jacket is cute too


----------



## Hesper_25

TGIF!!


----------



## LibJames

Thank you!


----------



## LibJames

sharonwang said:


> Out with my mini square.
> View attachment 4201985



Oh I love this [emoji7]


----------



## LibJames

Long live sneaks and Chanel!


----------



## LibJames

jourai said:


> Day out with my caramel mini [emoji173]️ hope everyone is having a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200770



Love love this color


----------



## sandysu123

Vanana said:


> A bit chilly today.. with purple mermaid rainbow boy
> View attachment 4205650



Omg, I love this WHOLE LOOK. Fashion.


----------



## Vanana

Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium for today’s rainy weather


----------



## LibJames

Vanana said:


> Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium for today’s rainy weather
> 
> View attachment 4206002
> View attachment 4206003


I adore that jacket! You look fantastic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas. 
PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


----------



## SDC2003

My new mini tweed in action. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.



Haha! Cat on the counter! Love it!


----------



## Luv n bags

SDC2003 said:


> My new mini tweed in action. Thank you for letting me share



Beautiful colors! That’s a nice looking tweed bag!


----------



## dcheang

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas. [emoji813]
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe. [emoji38]


Happy birthday!  Lovely outfit


----------



## Christofle

SDC2003 said:


> My new mini tweed in action. Thank you for letting me share



Beautiful ! The colours in the fabric are gorgeous.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


Love the whole assemble- So beautiful, lovely DM! Happy birthday to you, my dear! Wishing you the BEST!
Your Dexter is just sooo adorable!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love the whole assemble- So beautiful, lovely DM! Happy birthday to you, my dear! Wishing you the BEST!
> Your Dexter is just sooo adorable!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.   


Miso Fine said:


> Haha! Cat on the counter! Love it!


Our cats let us live with them, so that is actually Dexter's counter. 



dcheang said:


> Happy birthday!  Lovely outfit


Thank you.


----------



## Frillylily

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.



Love the cat, love the sink, love the bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Frillylily said:


> Love the cat, love the sink, love the bag


Thank you.


----------



## KittieKelly

I usually don't post here but I had to show my new baby


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new “31”. We’re off to the beach!


----------



## myluvofbags

rock chic said:


> Oh my! What bag is this. Love it



I apologize for the late response been super busy with work. Here is the info I have. They only told me it’s a caviar leather flap bag.


----------



## aki_sato

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4206557
> 
> 
> I usually don't post here but I had to show my new baby


I want to pet this


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


Happy Birthday dear T!!!
Hope you had a beautiful day spoilt with lots of love, happiness and kisses!!

Looking amazing as always!

Wishing you all the very best and many to come!!!


----------



## aki_sato

March786 said:


> Taking my newest mini out on her maiden voyage in dubai


Beautiful pairing!!
Love everything!
Hope you had a blast in Dubai!!


----------



## chew0089

Weekend out with the boy.


----------



## KittieKelly

aki_sato said:


> I want to pet this



Hehe I know right, it's like having a little furry bunny


----------



## Law

My reissue doing some light reading this afternoon [emoji4]


----------



## Law

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4206557
> 
> 
> I usually don't post here but I had to show my new baby



This is too cute, I love it! Like a little bunny [emoji235]


----------



## KittieKelly

Law said:


> This is too cute, I love it! Like a little bunny [emoji235]



Thank you 
I had my SA track it down for me. It's very small, I was surprised when I saw it. It looked bigger on the runway, but I still love it


----------



## Law

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I had my SA track it down for me. It's very small, I was surprised when I saw it. It looked bigger on the runway, but I still love it



I feel like there maybe is a larger size of it, i saw it in Harrods but might be remembering it wrong


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Happy Birthday dear T!!!
> Hope you had a beautiful day spoilt with lots of love, happiness and kisses!!
> 
> Looking amazing as always!
> 
> Wishing you all the very best and many to come!!!


We had a lovely time. Thank you so much, sweet aki_sato.


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday night's ensemble; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


----------



## KittieKelly

Law said:


> I feel like there maybe is a larger size of it, i saw it in Harrods but might be remembering it wrong



This style only comes in one size.
I remember seeing a black one that was larger, but I think it had shorter fur, or different style. When I see all the bags I get so excited it's like flashes LOL


----------



## LibJames

Cocktail with the boy and fave Celine sunnies [emoji173]️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hello~ Dear Chanel lovelies and friends~ How have you been? I can’t believe almost 5 months passed since I was at PF last April or May...I’ve missed you all so much and hope you all are well and enjoyed summer & this beautiful fall season!! 

So sorry I must missed so many beautiful friends posts here! I’ve been just busy with my family for oversea vacation in Japan and Europe for whole summer  then my kids school started, now for building new house…etc.  things has been just little bit too much and overwhelmed for me   So happy I finally could make some time and back here today little bit, and such eyes healing for me to see many beautiful ladies and gentlemen’s gorgeous posts and Chanel again 
Here is some of my annual bathroom shot with my beloved Lambskin M/L flap, and Chanel black enamel CC drop pearl pendant & espadrilles...  Thanks so much for letting me share. 
I hope you all have a wonderful weekend & beautiful fall weather! Love & Peace XOXO


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Friday night's ensemble; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


Beautiful shot my darling @Dextersmom  Awww I've missed you sooooo much my beautiful friend!!



Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


Gorgeous you!!! Happy happy birthday to you!! I hope your DH are doing well and you two love birds are happy as always & enjoy peaceful fall season!!!


----------



## Nanciii

March786 said:


> Taking my newest mini out on her maiden voyage in dubai



Love that colour~!


----------



## Law

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello~ Dear Chanel lovelies and friends~ How have you been? I can’t believe almost 5 months passed since I was at PF last April or May...I’ve missed you all so much and hope you all are well and enjoyed summer & this beautiful fall season!!
> 
> So sorry I must missed so many beautiful friends posts here! I’ve been just busy with my family for oversea vacation in Japan and Europe for whole summer  then my kids school started, now for building new house…etc.  things has been just little bit too much and overwhelmed for me   So happy I finally could make some time and back here today little bit, and such eyes healing for me to see many beautiful ladies and gentlemen’s gorgeous posts and Chanel again
> Here is some of my annual bathroom shot with my beloved Lambskin M/L flap, and Chanel black enamel CC drop pearl pendant & espadrilles...  Thanks so much for letting me share.
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend & beautiful fall weather! Love & Peace XOXO
> View attachment 4207330



Good to have you back, sounds like you’ve had an eventful summer!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Law said:


> Good to have you back, sounds like you’ve had an eventful summer!!


Thank you so much! @Law Yes It's been little bit crazy....i have some episodes both good & bad....  I hope you're doing well!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Law said:


> My reissue doing some light reading this afternoon [emoji4]


I love your book collection AND that gorgeous chevron reissue!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Friday night's ensemble; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


Looks gorgeous as always, sweet DM! I love your lambie and you have a beautiful ballerinas collection now my dearest!!!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello~ Dear Chanel lovelies and friends~ How have you been? I can’t believe almost 5 months passed since I was at PF last April or May...I’ve missed you all so much and hope you all are well and enjoyed summer & this beautiful fall season!!
> 
> So sorry I must missed so many beautiful friends posts here! I’ve been just busy with my family for oversea vacation in Japan and Europe for whole summer  then my kids school started, now for building new house…etc.  things has been just little bit too much and overwhelmed for me   So happy I finally could make some time and back here today little bit, and such eyes healing for me to see many beautiful ladies and gentlemen’s gorgeous posts and Chanel again
> Here is some of my annual bathroom shot with my beloved Lambskin M/L flap, and Chanel black enamel CC drop pearl pendant & espadrilles...  Thanks so much for letting me share.
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend & beautiful fall weather! Love & Peace XOXO
> View attachment 4207330


Welcome back, my very sweet friend!!! We’ve missed you! Love your mod shots with your fantastic CC pieces, all are sooo beautiful! I’m glad you’re back and all is well!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Welcome back, my very sweet friend!!! We’ve missed you! Love your mod shots with your fantastic CC pieces, all are sooo beautiful! I’m glad you’re back and all is well!


Thank you sooo much for your warm welcome, Dear sweet @Auvina15 , I've missed you soooo much!! I hope you're doing well and happy with your fantastic Chanel as always!!


----------



## Law

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much! @Law Yes It's been little bit crazy....i have some episodes both good & bad....  I hope you're doing well!!



Thats life gotta take the rough with the smooth, as long as  he good times outweigh the bad that’s all that matters! I’m good too, have also had an up and down year but always trying to stay positive [emoji4]

Thanks so much for the compliments on my 2.55 and my “library”  I absolutely love fashion and photography books and have way too many!


----------



## choco30

Date night with my Boy and new manolo shoes


----------



## winnipoo

New fav travel bag (reissue belt bag)


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looks gorgeous as always, sweet DM! I love your lambie and you have a beautiful ballerinas collection now my dearest!!!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful shot my darling @Dextersmom  Awww I've missed you sooooo much my beautiful friend!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous you!!! Happy happy birthday to you!! I hope your DH are doing well and you two love birds are happy as always & enjoy peaceful fall season!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello~ Dear Chanel lovelies and friends~ How have you been? I can’t believe almost 5 months passed since I was at PF last April or May...I’ve missed you all so much and hope you all are well and enjoyed summer & this beautiful fall season!!
> 
> So sorry I must missed so many beautiful friends posts here! I’ve been just busy with my family for oversea vacation in Japan and Europe for whole summer  then my kids school started, now for building new house…etc.  things has been just little bit too much and overwhelmed for me   So happy I finally could make some time and back here today little bit, and such eyes healing for me to see many beautiful ladies and gentlemen’s gorgeous posts and Chanel again
> Here is some of my annual bathroom shot with my beloved Lambskin M/L flap, and Chanel black enamel CC drop pearl pendant & espadrilles...  Thanks so much for letting me share.
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend & beautiful fall weather! Love & Peace XOXO
> View attachment 4207330


 back, beautiful shopgirl4cc!!!  You have been missed, my friend.  Thank you for your lovely comments and you are looking very beautiful and chic, as per usual. I'm so very happy to see you again.


----------



## mavieenrose

Hamilton for my bestie’s birthday!


----------



## mavieenrose

mavieenrose said:


> Hamilton for my bestie’s birthday!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Enjoy the evening with Blue Mini Square. Have great weekend, All .


----------



## AllthingsLV

stylistbydesign said:


> My fave is black and white....even our fur baby is black with white socks.  [emoji23] Mr. Wally says hello as I run out the door with my very first Chanel...the Chic Caviar Hobo in iridescent glazed calfskin.  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4182581
> View attachment 4182582



Super cute!!  Love the outfit, love the bag & those shoes are calling my name!!!!!  Who makes them?


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


Happy birthday, beautiful you and your classic flap.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Friday night's ensemble; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


So lovely.  Love the pop of color from the green ballerinas


----------



## Law

Sunday afternoon wine and gossip with my reissue


----------



## stylistbydesign

AllthingsLV said:


> Super cute!!  Love the outfit, love the bag & those shoes are calling my name!!!!!  Who makes them?



Thank you so much, @AllthingsLV!  What got me about these sandals are the oversized studs!  Plus, they are pretty comfy.  [emoji4] They’re Marc Fisher, and I think they were around $80 at Nordstrom.  I don’t see them on Nordstrom’s site anymore, but maybe you can score them at Rack?  Good luck!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> So lovely.  Love the pop of color from the green ballerinas





Chanel923 said:


> Happy birthday, beautiful you and your classic flap.


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  I hope you are enjoying this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday  ... celebrated my son’s 18th bday at an Italian Buffet 
Here with my classic flap & Espadrilles


----------



## Luxlynx

I had to lift her up so she could take a snap of air from the boring place on the chair at our coffee stop.


----------



## Monique1004

I took my so black 226 & dark pink mini to my trip to Korea. I took my 226 everywhere, rain or shine!


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello~ Dear Chanel lovelies and friends~ How have you been? I can’t believe almost 5 months passed since I was at PF last April or May...I’ve missed you all so much and hope you all are well and enjoyed summer & this beautiful fall season!!
> 
> So sorry I must missed so many beautiful friends posts here! I’ve been just busy with my family for oversea vacation in Japan and Europe for whole summer  then my kids school started, now for building new house…etc.  things has been just little bit too much and overwhelmed for me   So happy I finally could make some time and back here today little bit, and such eyes healing for me to see many beautiful ladies and gentlemen’s gorgeous posts and Chanel again
> Here is some of my annual bathroom shot with my beloved Lambskin M/L flap, and Chanel black enamel CC drop pearl pendant & espadrilles...  Thanks so much for letting me share.
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend & beautiful fall weather! Love & Peace XOXO
> View attachment 4207330


Welcome back! Wishing you all the best on your house build 
I completely understand how crazy life can get sometimes, you’ve got this - enjoy the ride


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday  ... celebrated my son’s 18th bday at an Italian Buffet
> Here with my classic flap & Espadrilles
> View attachment 4208588


Fabulous, you look great!


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful pairing!!
> Love everything!
> Hope you had a blast in Dubai!!


Thankyou sweetest Aki 
Dubai is my new home,  everything is exciting at the moment. Slowly getting to now this stunning place!


----------



## Elie12

My new baby. 

Can't believe I have one ...we went for tea together


----------



## betty_boop

Elie12 said:


> My new baby.
> 
> Can't believe I have one ...we went for tea together



Beautiful.. is it grey with light gold hardware? Can I have the code? Thanks


----------



## Elie12

betty_boop said:


> Beautiful.. is it grey with light gold hardware? Can I have the code? Thanks


yes it is... though i didn't realise it was light gold until a week later. I thought it was silver :/ 

Where do I find the code?


----------



## luvlux64

March786 said:


> Fabulous, you look great!


Than you


----------



## Freckles1

When there is a handbag party in your kitchen. My DH makes fun of me for keeping my rotation in the kitchen. Well, it works!! Thant way I give everyone a fair shake at being used. 
I usually use the bags a couple of weeks and then I put them away and get out other bags. 
I am of the thought that if I bought them, I’m going to use them!


----------



## Tinder

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4209556
> 
> When there is a handbag party in your kitchen. My DH makes fun of me for keeping my rotation in the kitchen. Well, it works!! Thant way I give everyone a fair shake at being used.
> I usually use the bags a couple of weeks and then I put them away and get out other bags.
> I am of the thought that if I bought them, I’m going to use them!



Wow! I love your collection you have there! [emoji7] I was eyeing the lady dior myself too, but thought it was a bit heavy. But now you’re really making me rethink it! [emoji14]


----------



## March786

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4209556
> 
> When there is a handbag party in your kitchen. My DH makes fun of me for keeping my rotation in the kitchen. Well, it works!! Thant way I give everyone a fair shake at being used.
> I usually use the bags a couple of weeks and then I put them away and get out other bags.
> I am of the thought that if I bought them, I’m going to use them!


you have a wonderful collection! its stunning, especially the birkin, that's on my Wishlist


----------



## betty_boop

Elie12 said:


> yes it is... though i didn't realise it was light gold until a week later. I thought it was silver :/
> 
> Where do I find the code?



Hi Elie12,  you can find it on the box.  Should be start with 18......


----------



## Vanana

Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch


----------



## Ramai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4209556
> 
> When there is a handbag party in your kitchen. My DH makes fun of me for keeping my rotation in the kitchen. Well, it works!! Thant way I give everyone a fair shake at being used.
> I usually use the bags a couple of weeks and then I put them away and get out other bags.
> I am of the thought that if I bought them, I’m going to use them!


Lovely collection. Do you have other sets?


----------



## OsloChic

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370



Beautiful colors in this tweed! Love it[emoji7]


----------



## Christofle

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370



Lovely Fall outfit !


----------



## Luv n bags

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370



Dang! I wish I didn’t pass on a tweed Chanel a couple of months ago.  This looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Tt117

Out with my trusty reissue! Love this bag so much


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370


Love the fall colors! The bag is perfect


----------



## shopgirl4cc

It was so warm today like back to summer in east coast  so my one of oldie espadrilles came out again ~ My 17C rectangular caviar mini with casual capri pants & summer orange short sleeve  ( my favorite comfy Uniqlo's shirts.. ) Thanks for letting share  Hope you all enjoy nice weather & have a wonderful week  Have a nice evening Chanel lovelies in west & Good night in East...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tt117 said:


> Out with my trusty reissue! Love this bag so much


The best Chanel flap!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370


Awww this tweed reissue makes me miss our dearest Kendie more...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Welcome back! Wishing you all the best on your house build
> I completely understand how crazy life can get sometimes, you’ve got this - enjoy the ride


Thank you sooo much!! You're so sweet my dear friend @March786 I've missed you How have you been??
Yes true! life gets crazy! I might take a long break again from PF soon  
I hope everything is joyful & peaceful in your life & Have a nice week and wonderful autumn season


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> back, beautiful shopgirl4cc!!!  You have been missed, my friend.  Thank you for your lovely comments and you are looking very beautiful and chic, as per usual. I'm so very happy to see you again.


Thank you thank you sooo much my beautiful friend DM!! You're too sweet!!


----------



## Freckles1

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Freckles1

Ramai said:


> Lovely collection. Do you have other sets?



I have a few B’s ( bleu nuit, eutope, and a chocolate) , a navy Chanel reissue I love and a navy wool plaid reissue that will be coming out to play soon! Winter is coming!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370


So lovely, Vanana


----------



## Hesper_25

I like my mini rectangular more.. #casual


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Sunday afternoon wine and gossip with my reissue


That just took my breath away - so gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


Happy belated birthday DM!!!! Have not been able to visit site often so didn’t see it till now. I hope you had a great time the flowers are beautiful


----------



## foreverbagslove

On my way to work...
[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Happy belated birthday DM!!!! Have not been able to visit site often so didn’t see it till now. I hope you had a great time the flowers are beautiful


Thank you, Vanana.


----------



## Sidbx

Needed a roomier bag today


----------



## mssmelanie

Sidbx said:


> View attachment 4212125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a roomier bag today



Agh!  It’s so gorgeous!  I passed this bag up while I was on the waiting list. Enjoy it!


----------



## Elie12

betty_boop said:


> Hi Elie12,  you can find it on the box.  Should be start with 18......


They didn't actually give me the box, they gave me the chanel black box and not even the tag  I realised this after I published it here.


----------



## Sidbx

mssmelanie said:


> Agh!  It’s so gorgeous!  I passed this bag up while I was on the waiting list. Enjoy it!



Yes it’s only a few weeks’ old but loving so far.


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you sooo much!! You're so sweet my dear friend @March786 I've missed you How have you been??
> Yes true! life gets crazy! I might take a long break again from PF soon
> I hope everything is joyful & peaceful in your life & Have a nice week and wonderful autumn season


Thankyou dearest @shopgirli  really missed all of you lovely members when I had to take a break, I have been busy trying to settle into our new home in a new country. It’s a challenge but fun  
It’s very exciting building a new home and I wish your adventure is magical in everyway, 
Please keep popping back with updates


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter; after investigating my B-day flowers, he deemed them safe.


Oooohhhhhhh simply stunning! I wish you had a wonderful birthday sweetest friend, you deserve to be utterly spoilt


----------



## March786

SDC2003 said:


> My new mini tweed in action. Thank you for letting me share


Wowwwwwwwwwwwww it’s stunning


----------



## lilmissmeca

Brought my boots with me for the chilly evenings and mornings in Paris. The high is supposed to be 77° tomorrow though!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhhhh simply stunning! I wish you had a wonderful birthday sweetest friend, you deserve to be utterly spoilt


How kind you are, March786.  Thank you.


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370



Ahh the beautiful tweed reissue   such a pretty combo with the camellia jewels


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> How kind you are, March786.  Thank you.


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!



This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!


----------



## Monique1004

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979



Very nice! I never wanted a dark colored mini but this one is very pretty. I may hunt for one.


----------



## Auvina15

Monique1004 said:


> Very nice! I never wanted a dark colored mini but this one is very pretty. I may hunt for one.


Thanks so much, Monique! This is my only blue CC bag( from last year 17B). It’s a very easy to grab and go bag!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979


Beautiful Mini and Perfectly looking good on you! @Auvina15


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Thankyou dearest @shopgirli  really missed all of you lovely members when I had to take a break, I have been busy trying to settle into our new home in a new country. It’s a challenge but fun
> It’s very exciting building a new home and I wish your adventure is magical in everyway,
> Please keep popping back with updates


Dearest @March786  Wow Where have you been moved to??  I completely understand how challenging and at same time very exciting too  Congrats on your moving and wish you the best in new country life!!!! Sending big hugs & kisses from USA  Yes so true life is adventure and we never know what future holds....  I hope you have a beautiful weekend my dear friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lilmissmeca said:


> Brought my boots with me for the chilly evenings and mornings in Paris. The high is supposed to be 77° tomorrow though!
> View attachment 4212942


Love this shot!! You look fabulous in those boots @lilmissmeca  Have a wonderful time in the most beautiful city!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My daily favorite - grab & go Chanel. Reissue 225 ( small size ) I am so bad…since this Ruthenium hardware came to my collection, I barely use my other 226 shiny silver HW & 225 Gold HW… I gotta rotate my other Chanels more. A beautiful Chanel queen  my friend @Dextersmom inspires me that she rotate her gorgeous collection beautifully each days 
PS; I miss my dearest friend and my  @Kendie26 who inspired me with her 226 RHW ~ Oh I miss you my dear old friend so badly… But I know she's doing well even she's not in PF

Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a happy weekend and enjoy fall season ~


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful Mini and Perfectly looking good on you! @Auvina15


Thanks so much, lovely shopgirl4cc!


shopgirl4cc said:


> My daily favorite - grab & go Chanel. Reissue 225 ( small size ) I am so bad…since this Ruthenium hardware came to my collection, I barely use my other 226 shiny silver HW & 225 Gold HW… I gotta rotate my other Chanels more. A beautiful Chanel queen  my friend @Dextersmom inspires me that she rotate her gorgeous collection beautifully each days
> PS; I miss my dearest friend and my  @Kendie26 who inspired me with her 226 RHW ~ Oh I miss you my dear old friend so badly… But I know she's doing well even she's not in PF
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a happy weekend and enjoy fall season ~
> View attachment 4214115
> 
> View attachment 4214116


I adore this forever beauty so much, my friend! Hope you’re having a fabulous weekend with your family!
I haven’t seen our sweetest @Kendie26 around tpf for a while... I really miss her too! Hope she’s doing well!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979



Beautiful Auvina (I wish I looked this good in my hoodies and jeans.).


----------



## Iamminda

shopgirl4cc said:


> My daily favorite - grab & go Chanel. Reissue 225 ( small size ) I am so bad…since this Ruthenium hardware came to my collection, I barely use my other 226 shiny silver HW & 225 Gold HW… I gotta rotate my other Chanels more. A beautiful Chanel queen  my friend @Dextersmom inspires me that she rotate her gorgeous collection beautifully each days
> PS; I miss my dearest friend and my  @Kendie26 who inspired me with her 226 RHW ~ Oh I miss you my dear old friend so badly… But I know she's doing well even she's not in PF
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a happy weekend and enjoy fall season ~
> View attachment 4214115
> 
> View attachment 4214116



This Reissue is so pretty.

+1 on DM’s gorgeous look everyday

+1 on missing Kendie so so so much — I hope she can somehow sense our undying love and affection.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much, lovely shopgirl4cc!
> 
> I adore this forever beauty so much, my friend! Hope you’re having a fabulous weekend with your family!
> I haven’t seen our sweetest @Kendie26 around tpf for a while... I really miss her too! Hope she’s doing well!


Thanks so much again for such your sweet heart @Auvina15 I hope you have a fabulous weekend with your family as well


Iamminda said:


> This Reissue is so pretty.
> 
> +1 on DM’s gorgeous look everyday
> 
> +1 on missing Kendie so so so much — I hope she can somehow sense our undying love and affection.



Thank you soooo much my dear sweet @Iamminda 

Yes how we misses our Kendie sooooo soooooo muchShe has been our best  here....I was too late to be back after 5 months break from PF  and just missed her positive energies all over in this Chanel forum.... But I'm sure she must feel our strong warm


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979


Auvina is in the house!!!   You look gorgeous, my friend.  Your mini is beautiful and your sneakers are perfection.  I wish I could go shopping with you, as I love every single thing you wear.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My daily favorite - grab & go Chanel. Reissue 225 ( small size ) I am so bad…since this Ruthenium hardware came to my collection, I barely use my other 226 shiny silver HW & 225 Gold HW… I gotta rotate my other Chanels more. A beautiful Chanel queen  my friend @Dextersmom inspires me that she rotate her gorgeous collection beautifully each days
> PS; I miss my dearest friend and my  @Kendie26 who inspired me with her 226 RHW ~ Oh I miss you my dear old friend so badly… But I know she's doing well even she's not in PF
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a happy weekend and enjoy fall season ~
> View attachment 4214115
> 
> View attachment 4214116


You are too sweet for words, my beautiful friend.   Your 225 with ruthenium hw is a stunner and your arm party is just WOW.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Finally the perfect time for my tweed reissue!  Also featuring the camellia earrings today along with the ultimate camellia brooch
> View attachment 4210369
> View attachment 4210370


Love love love this whole brown/camel tones look esp the tweed reissued , perfect for the Fall @Vanana. Cheers to the weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This Reissue is so pretty.
> 
> +1 on DM’s gorgeous look everyday
> 
> +1 on missing Kendie so so so much — I hope she can somehow sense our undying love and affection.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> It was so warm today like back to summer in east coast  so my one of oldie espadrilles came out again ~ My 17C rectangular caviar mini with casual capri pants & summer orange short sleeve  ( my favorite comfy Uniqlo's shirts.. ) Thanks for letting share  Hope you all enjoy nice weather & have a wonderful week  Have a nice evening Chanel lovelies in west & Good night in East...
> View attachment 4210965





shopgirl4cc said:


> My daily favorite - grab & go Chanel. Reissue 225 ( small size ) I am so bad…since this Ruthenium hardware came to my collection, I barely use my other 226 shiny silver HW & 225 Gold HW… I gotta rotate my other Chanels more. A beautiful Chanel queen  my friend @Dextersmom inspires me that she rotate her gorgeous collection beautifully each days
> PS; I miss my dearest friend and my  @Kendie26 who inspired me with her 226 RHW ~ Oh I miss you my dear old friend so badly… But I know she's doing well even she's not in PF
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a happy weekend and enjoy fall season ~
> View attachment 4214115
> 
> View attachment 4214116



Welcome back darling @shopgirl4cc, missed you  (same here, been away from TPF). Perfect mini and 225,  easy and carefree. Twins on the mini, I have been using her quite often. Have fabulous weekend! Cheers


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979


Perfect mini @Auvina15


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Hellooooooo Chanelovers  been away for a while, summer came and gone ....love seeing everyone’s lovely Chanel in actions  Passed by Chanel w/ caviar WOC, had to snap a pic and no shopping  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Auvina (I wish I looked this good in my hoodies and jeans.).


You’re so very kind, my sweet friend! Thank you so much!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina is in the house!!!   You look gorgeous, my friend.  Your mini is beautiful and your sneakers are perfection.  I wish I could go shopping with you, as I love every single thing you wear.


You made me blush, darling DM! Loving your emojis  Thank you so much! Going shopping with you would be my dream as you have a fantastic taste, sweetest DM!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect mini @Auvina15


Thanks so much, dear Jkfashionstyle!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hellooooooo Chanelovers  been away for a while, summer came and gone ....love seeing everyone’s lovely Chanel in actions  Passed by Chanel w/ caviar WOC, had to snap a pic and no shopping  Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4214265


I adore this look! Sexy and just FABULOUS!


----------



## lilmissmeca

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love this shot!! You look fabulous in those boots @lilmissmeca  Have a wonderful time in the most beautiful city!!


Thank you so much!!I absolutely adore this city


----------



## lilmissmeca

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979


This mini...


----------



## lilmissmeca

Tourist vibes at Opéra Garnier


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A weekend travel with my Lion Boys n Deauville Beige Gold


----------



## mstran87

Visited Italy a few weeks ago.  Me and mini coco.  Coliseum/Colosseum ^_^ . Mini coco is currently the favorite bag atm . Sorry she's all I've  been posting with so far :/ but I am in love with it at the moment lol Thank you all for letting me share [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji1] [emoji1]  Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Sandra.AT

Chanel time


----------



## milkrun

Weekend dinner date with my blue classic flap


----------



## Auvina15

lilmissmeca said:


> This mini...


Thank you!


lilmissmeca said:


> Tourist vibes at Opéra Garnier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214409


So gorgeous! Woc is the most practical item for travel! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## dotty8

While buying this Twin-set flower skirt ... I think it will go nicely with my classic flap


----------



## sinny1

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my navy caviar mini and sneakers for a pretty casual Friday afternoon!
> View attachment 4213988
> 
> 
> This pic shows its true color( under natural light). It appears to be a brighter blue under the sunlight!
> View attachment 4213979



Is this 18B?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my green ballerinas (paired with my new Boîte Chapeau Souple - a recent runway bag from LV).


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my green ballerinas (paired with my new Boîte Chapeau Souple - a recent runway bag from LV).


Omg ... I really LOVE this bag, DM!!! I’ve seen it on the website and I think it’s more functional than the original version!!! It looks so good on you though ....oh I’m tempted .... sooo bad of me!!! Congrats my friend, you got an awesome piece!!!


----------



## Auvina15

sinny1 said:


> Is this 18B?


No. It’s 17B


----------



## sonaturallyme

Been down in the dumps lately so I let the kids drag me out the house today for a little retail therapy. I decided to finally break out my business affinity. 




I had to take a break and rest after all the stores they had me in! My son has been begging me to take him to Gucci for some cologne (even though we can get that from the department store). He’s only 14 so he knows that’s the ONLY thing he’ll be getting from Gucci on my dime for years to come. My daughter loved the ribbons they have to sample the fragrances so she took the ones we used and made bracelets. Picked up a few slgs from LV for myself & my husband, even though I’m supposed to be on ban island until I find my perfect mini and clutch on chain. I wish the closest Chanel wasn’t 3+ hours away!!


----------



## Dextersmom

sonaturallyme said:


> Been down in the dumps lately so I let the kids drag me out the house today for a little retail therapy. I decided to finally break out my business affinity.
> 
> View attachment 4214950
> 
> 
> I had to take a break and rest after all the stores they had me in! My son has been begging me to take him to Gucci for some cologne (even though we can get that from the department store). He’s only 14 so he knows that’s the ONLY thing he’ll be getting from Gucci on my dime for years to come. My daughter loved the ribbons they have to sample the fragrances so she took the ones we used and made bracelets. Picked up a few slgs from LV for myself & my husband, even though I’m supposed to be on ban island until I find my perfect mini and clutch on chain. I wish the closest Chanel wasn’t 3+ hours away!!


Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down.  How sweet your kids are to get you out.  Your BA looks beautiful.  Hope you had a fun day out.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg ... I really LOVE this bag, DM!!! I’ve seen it on the website and I think it’s more functional than the original version!!! It looks so good on you though ....oh I’m tempted .... sooo bad of me!!! Congrats my friend, you got an awesome piece!!!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  I have been having fun dipping my toes into LV a bit recently.   They have such functional and lightweight bags and frankly....the prices are a breath of fresh air compared to our beloved Chanel.


----------



## Mosman

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my green ballerinas (paired with my new Boîte Chapeau Souple - a recent runway bag from LV).


Oh DM, that LV, again another the best piece, as always you got all the best one !!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Mosman said:


> Oh DM, that LV, again another the best piece, as always you got all the best one !!!


You are too kind, Mosman.  Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Into the evening with this mini.


----------



## ariperez

About to head out with my classic. I accessorized her a little bit ♥️


----------



## Crepuscule

Beautiful! I love your style!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

IL Divo Timeless Tour Live In Genting 2018 with Chanel Classic O’Case Large Caviar in Black Gold.


----------



## Vanana

OsloChic said:


> Beautiful colors in this tweed! Love it[emoji7]





Christofle said:


> Lovely Fall outfit !





Miso Fine said:


> Dang! I wish I didn’t pass on a tweed Chanel a couple of months ago.  This looks so pretty on you!


Thank you  Have to celebrate my favorite season fall with chanel tweed.  A tweed bag isn’t something I ever thought I’d look for but the texture of tweed is so rich and complex that when in the right shade and style is just so fun to wear!!


----------



## Vanana

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> So lovely, Vanana


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> So lovely, Vanana


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Last Friday... the jumbo messenger for the on/off rainy weather


----------



## sinny1

Sunday fun day with my Chanel vintage mini flap, Dr. Martens and Guns and Roses tee (sadly not pictured).


----------



## sonaturallyme

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down.  How sweet your kids are to get you out.  Your BA looks beautiful.  Hope you had a fun day out.


Thank you! My kids are so loving and patient when I’m not feeling well. Spending time with them certainly helps


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Into the evening with this mini.


Looking so stylish and gorgeous, lovely DM! Your lambskin mini is DIVINE, I totally love it!


----------



## Auvina15

sinny1 said:


> Sunday fun day with my Chanel vintage mini flap, Dr. Martens and Guns and Roses tee (sadly not pictured).


Loving your vintage mini!  Such a beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Last Friday... the jumbo messenger for the on/off rainy weather
> View attachment 4215551


Just beautiful as always, Vanana! What a practical bag and I really like your accessories!


----------



## Auvina15

mstran87 said:


> Visited Italy a few weeks ago.  Me and mini coco.  Coliseum/Colosseum ^_^ . Mini coco is currently the favorite bag atm . Sorry she's all I've  been posting with so far :/ but I am in love with it at the moment lol Thank you all for letting me share [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji1] [emoji1]  Have a lovely weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214487
> View attachment 4214488


Sooo gorgeous everything!


----------



## Auvina15

sonaturallyme said:


> Been down in the dumps lately so I let the kids drag me out the house today for a little retail therapy. I decided to finally break out my business affinity.
> 
> View attachment 4214950
> 
> 
> I had to take a break and rest after all the stores they had me in! My son has been begging me to take him to Gucci for some cologne (even though we can get that from the department store). He’s only 14 so he knows that’s the ONLY thing he’ll be getting from Gucci on my dime for years to come. My daughter loved the ribbons they have to sample the fragrances so she took the ones we used and made bracelets. Picked up a few slgs from LV for myself & my husband, even though I’m supposed to be on ban island until I find my perfect mini and clutch on chain. I wish the closest Chanel wasn’t 3+ hours away!!


Your bag is gorgeous! And what a productive retail therapy you had, so awesome!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking so stylish and gorgeous, lovely DM! Your lambskin mini is DIVINE, I totally love it!


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## winnipoo

Loving the reissue belt bag and sneakers! Perfect for my current lifestyle w an active toddler!


----------



## Vanana

Miss coco handle for a change


----------



## Panzanella

Lucky charm and (recently purchased) vintage earrings for wear-jeans-to-work day. (Apologies about the dirty mirror btw)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Miss coco handle for a change
> View attachment 4216860


Love this small coco with ruthenium hwd @Vanana. Wished Chanel will release ruthenium hardware in the coco line again, I love mine in medium and wanted to get a small in neutral color.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Found a new way to shorten the chain on WOC (wrap chain around the flap) wearing on shoulder, should prob post this in bathroom mod thread.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Welcome back darling @shopgirl4cc, missed you  (same here, been away from TPF). Perfect mini and 225,  easy and carefree. Twins on the mini, I have been using her quite often. Have fabulous weekend! Cheers


Thanks so much my friend! gorgeous Chanel lady @Jkfashionstyle 



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hellooooooo Chanelovers  been away for a while, summer came and gone ....love seeing everyone’s lovely Chanel in actions  Passed by Chanel w/ caviar WOC, had to snap a pic and no shopping  Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4214265


Love this shot!! 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Found a new way to shorten the chain on WOC (wrap chain around the flap) wearing on shoulder, should prob post this in bathroom mod thread.
> View attachment 4217378


You look gorgeous as always @Jkfashionstyle  I might would disappear again soon though, can't wait to see you at bathroom mod shots thread too again Have a lovely week my friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lilmissmeca said:


> Tourist vibes at Opéra Garnier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214409


I LOVE your cool style how you wear your WOC casually @lilmissmeca


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks so much my friend! gorgeous Chanel lady @Jkfashionstyle
> 
> 
> Love this shot!!
> 
> You look gorgeous as always @Jkfashionstyle  I might would disappear again soon though, can't wait to see you at bathroom mod shots thread too again Have a lovely week my friend!!


Hi @shopgirl4cc  hope all is well. Love seeing you back here. Same here, been away for a month, not very active lately. Spare time at this very moment waiting for an appt. LoL Missed you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4214519
> 
> 
> Weekend dinner date with my blue classic flap


Is that UNAGI?? Awww  Looks delicious!! grilled unagi is one of my most favorite dish in Japan... 
@milkrun  Your blue flap look so beautiful too!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my green ballerinas (paired with my new Boîte Chapeau Souple - a recent runway bag from LV).


What an adorable LV on you!! Congrats on your new beauty!  It look perfect on you my beautiful friend 


Dextersmom said:


> Into the evening with this mini.


Your lamb mini look so gorgeous.... lambskin always look so luxe and makes me wanna touch


----------



## shopgirl4cc

winnipoo said:


> View attachment 4216031
> 
> 
> Loving the reissue belt bag and sneakers! Perfect for my current lifestyle w an active toddler!


What a lovely shot @winnipoo


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Miss coco handle for a change
> View attachment 4216860


Great bathroom shot @Vanana


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> What an adorable LV on you!! Congrats on your new beauty!  It look perfect on you my beautiful friend
> 
> Your lamb mini look so gorgeous.... lambskin always look so luxe and makes me wanna touch


Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Lucky charm and (recently purchased) vintage earrings for wear-jeans-to-work day. (Apologies about the dirty mirror btw)
> View attachment 4216865


You look so chic!! Pretty earrings and charm flap  I really LOVE your casual chic style @Panzanella


----------



## Dextersmom

A couple shots from today with my camellia brooch (on an Eric Javits hat paired with my NeoNoe).


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> A couple shots from today with my camellia brooch (on an Eric Javits hats paired with my NeoNoe).


You look so stylish!!  What a fun and brilliant idea how to wear camellia brooch on your hats!!  
You wear so beautifully Neonoe as a crossbody bag!  ( It does not look good on me when I tried crossbody though )  Perfect on you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You are too sweet for words, my beautiful friend.   Your 225 with ruthenium hw is a stunner and your arm party is just WOW.


Thank you so much  You're always so sweet darling my gorgeous friend DM


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so stylish!!  What a fun and brilliant idea how to wear camellia brooch on your hats!!
> You wear so beautifully Neonoe as a crossbody bag!  ( It does not look good on me when I tried crossbody though )  Perfect on you


Thank you so very much, my beautiful and kind friend.    I bought this camellia brooch over the summer and wore it out of the boutique pinned on my hat, and I haven't taken it off as of yet.  I usually wear my NeoNoe as a shoulder bag, but the adjustable strap is so clever I try to wear it cross body some of the time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Found a new way to shorten the chain on WOC (wrap chain around the flap) wearing on shoulder, should prob post this in bathroom mod thread.
> View attachment 4217378


i see lots of nice bags in that bathroom! must have been a great event!


----------



## OsloChic

Casual fall look from this weekend [emoji4] 
Happy hump day everyone!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> A couple shots from today with my camellia brooch (on an Eric Javits hat paired with my NeoNoe).



Perfect casual look!  And I love that you pinned your camellia on your hat.  [emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

OsloChic said:


> View attachment 4217919
> 
> 
> Casual fall look from this weekend [emoji4]
> Happy hump day everyone!



I’m a sucker for a black Boy bag!  Looking seasonal and stylish, @OsloChic!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my green ballerinas (paired with my new Boîte Chapeau Souple - a recent runway bag from LV). [emoji813]


Loooooooooooooovvveeeee this DM it's also saved on my wishlist! It's such a beautiful piece and it looks fabulous with your style [emoji7]
How are you finding it? 
[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Into the evening with this mini. [emoji813]


Such a beautiful transition [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> A couple shots from today with my camellia brooch (on an Eric Javits hat paired with my NeoNoe). [emoji813]


Just fabulous! I think we need some shots of your wardrobe! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> A couple shots from today with my camellia brooch (on an Eric Javits hat paired with my NeoNoe).


Dear DM, firstly, you’re wearing the most stylish hat. Secondly, I wish i was as tall as you so I could rock the Neonoe crossbody!!! And lastly, YOU LOOK TOTALLY FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Perfect casual look!  And I love that you pinned your camellia on your hat.  [emoji173]️


Thank you, sweet stylistbydesign.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Just fabulous! I think we need some shots of your wardrobe! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





March786 said:


> Loooooooooooooovvveeeee this DM it's also saved on my wishlist! It's such a beautiful piece and it looks fabulous with your style [emoji7]
> How are you finding it?
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]





March786 said:


> Such a beautiful transition [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


You are just the sweetest, March786!!!   I seriously love my Boîte Chapeau Souple.  It is the coolest bag ever, imo and I highly recommend it. What is great is that it is beautiful and useful; thank you LV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Dear DM, firstly, you’re wearing the most stylish hat. Secondly, I wish i was as tall as you so I could rock the Neonoe crossbody!!! And lastly, YOU LOOK TOTALLY FABULOUS!!!


Thank you so much, my lovely friend.  You are beyond kind.  I am certain that the NeoNoe would look fabulous on you and I wish I had your edgy style. 
PS.  I am meeting friends for lunch and shopping today and I am going to try and channel my inner Auvina, as I hunt for cute and comfy sneakers.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my lovely friend.  You are beyond kind.  I am certain that the NeoNoe would look fabulous on you and I wish I had your edgy style.
> PS.  I am meeting friends for lunch and shopping today and I am going to try and channel my inner Auvina, as I hunt for cute and comfy sneakers.  Wish me luck.


This sounds awesome! Have fun and I hope you  will find your perfect sneakers!!!! Just can’t wait for your reveal.....


----------



## Bibi25260

Just got back from vacation and enjoying scrolling all the mod shots!

@Dextersmom Happy belated birthday!! 

@shopgirl4cc happy to see here again!

@Kendie26 You are and will be missed! I know you want a long break from this forum but this place won't be the same without you


----------



## OsloChic

stylistbydesign said:


> I’m a sucker for a black Boy bag!  Looking seasonal and stylish, @OsloChic!



Thanks so much for the compliment[emoji120][emoji119]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Just got back from vacation and enjoying scrolling all the mod shots!
> 
> @Dextersmom Happy belated birthday!!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc happy to see here again!
> 
> @Kendie26 You are and will be missed! I know you want a long break from this forum but this place won't be the same without you


Thank you, Bibi. I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look so chic!! Pretty earrings and charm flap  I really LOVE your casual chic style @Panzanella


Thank you dear shopgirl!


----------



## Monique1004

I know she doesn’t go with my super casual outfit. I just couldn’t wait to take her out. Here we go! My burgundy mini coco at a mall with me & kids.


----------



## Jdljb

My favourite bag ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap (with my new Common Projects sneakers in blush).


----------



## Mosman

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap (with my new Common Projects sneakers in blush).


DM, I think time for you to do your own thread to show case all your bag collection, I been follow your Chanel action and you have not failed to impress me, I love all your pieces, not sure because we have the same tastes !!!
I am sure other member here want to see all your gorgeous bags too.
You lucky to live in the state where all the good ones are available, whereas here in Australia we don't get all the good ones.
Enjoy your day dear !!


----------



## Purselover86

Jdljb said:


> My favourite bag [emoji173]️



On my wishlist! [emoji294]️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap (with my new Common Projects sneakers in blush).



Love this beautiful look DM.    

And +1 on the request for you to start a bag showcase thread, please .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful look DM.
> 
> And +1 on the request for you to start a bag showcase thread, please .


Thank you, my sweet friend. I will try to do this before the end of the year. 


Mosman said:


> DM, I think time for you to do your own thread to show case all your bag collection, I been follow your Chanel action and you have not failed to impress me, I love all your pieces, not sure because we have the same tastes !!!
> I am sure other member here want to see all your gorgeous bags too.
> You lucky to live in the state where all the good ones are available, whereas here in Australia we don't get all the good ones.
> Enjoy your day dear !!


Thank you so much, Mosman.  You are very sweet.  I think I will try to do this once Cruise collection has passed.  I may be adding one more bag this year (Chanel red lambskin mini) if it is love at first sight and then I am really planning to put the brakes on my bag acquisitions and enjoy what I have.  I think it would help me too, to see everything all out in the open, together, though that sounds a little overwhelming at the same time.  I will try to make it happen.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap (with my new Common Projects sneakers in blush).


I absolutely love!!! Did you just get your sneakers yesterday? They look so cute, stylish and very comfy! I just adore that color too!
And you really rock your flap on your shoulder, lovely DM!!!
And +2 on requesting you to start your own handbags showcase thread, pretty please!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I absolutely love!!! Did you just get your sneakers yesterday? They look so cute, stylish and very comfy! I just adore that color too!
> And you really rock your flap on your shoulder, lovely DM!!!


Hi there, lovely friend.  Thank you and yes, these are the sneakers I chose while shopping yesterday.  I am very happy with them and feel they will be a nice, soft neutral that will go with so much of my wardrobe.  I wore them out all day today and they were super comfy (the leather is also nice and buttery soft).  I did also try on a couple pairs of Golden Goose that I liked, but I wasn't in love with the colors/styles.  I still want a pair of GG, but I am going to wait for a pair that wow's me.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My daily favorite - grab & go Chanel. Reissue 225 ( small size ) I am so bad…since this Ruthenium hardware came to my collection, I barely use my other 226 shiny silver HW & 225 Gold HW… I gotta rotate my other Chanels more. A beautiful Chanel queen  my friend @Dextersmom inspires me that she rotate her gorgeous collection beautifully each days
> PS; I miss my dearest friend and my  @Kendie26 who inspired me with her 226 RHW ~ Oh I miss you my dear old friend so badly… But I know she's doing well even she's not in PF
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies have a happy weekend and enjoy fall season ~
> View attachment 4214115
> 
> View attachment 4214116





Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much, lovely shopgirl4cc!
> 
> I adore this forever beauty so much, my friend! Hope you’re having a fabulous weekend with your family!
> I haven’t seen our sweetest @Kendie26 around tpf for a while... I really miss her too! Hope she’s doing well!





Iamminda said:


> This Reissue is so pretty.
> 
> +1 on DM’s gorgeous look everyday
> 
> +1 on missing Kendie so so so much — I hope she can somehow sense our undying love and affection.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks so much again for such your sweet heart @Auvina15 I hope you have a fabulous weekend with your family as well
> 
> 
> Thank you soooo much my dear sweet @Iamminda
> 
> Yes how we misses our Kendie sooooo soooooo muchShe has been our best  here....I was too late to be back after 5 months break from PF  and just missed her positive energies all over in this Chanel forum.... But I'm sure she must feel our strong warm





Bibi25260 said:


> Just got back from vacation and enjoying scrolling all the mod shots!
> 
> @Dextersmom Happy belated birthday!!
> 
> @shopgirl4cc happy to see here again!
> 
> @Kendie26 You are and will be missed! I know you want a long break from this forum but this place won't be the same without you


Big hug & hello to ALL of your beauties!!! I just came on here to reply to private messages & saw the alerts on your sweet posts. I am truly humbled & very blessed to know all of you darlings...along w/ many other beloved Chanel friends!
What a FABULOUS surprise seeing you dearest  @shopgirl4cc -I missed you SOOOOO much when you were on break! I know life has been super busy for you. I hope everyone here is doing great & that life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do have some “things” going on right now (I am fine) so I don’t know how often I’ll pop in but I just wanted to acknowledge your most sentimental, thoughtful words. Love & hugs to all of you Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hellooooooo Chanelovers  been away for a while, summer came and gone ....love seeing everyone’s lovely Chanel in actions  Passed by Chanel w/ caviar WOC, had to snap a pic and no shopping  Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4214265


All i can say is “DAMN GIRL!!!!”


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> Visited Italy a few weeks ago.  Me and mini coco.  Coliseum/Colosseum ^_^ . Mini coco is currently the favorite bag atm . Sorry she's all I've  been posting with so far :/ but I am in love with it at the moment lol Thank you all for letting me share [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji1] [emoji1]  Have a lovely weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214487
> View attachment 4214488


Exquisite picsyour dressing is total gorgeousness &your Coco is perfect!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Thank you  Have to celebrate my favorite season fall with chanel tweed.  A tweed bag isn’t something I ever thought I’d look for but the texture of tweed is so rich and complex that when in the right shade and style is just so fun to wear!!


Aw, our beloved tweed....miss you babe but glad we are still in contact...hugs & love


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap (with my new Common Projects sneakers in blush).


Snap! Work it DM....gorgeous beauty that you always are! Hey, we are kind of twinsies on blush sneaks (not same brand)but they look pretty darn close. Happiest Belated Birthday wishe to you Miss & love ya


----------



## mnl

Enjoying the morning rainbow with WOC


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Big hug & hello to ALL of your beauties!!! I just came on here to reply to private messages & saw the alerts on your sweet posts. I am truly humbled & very blessed to know all of you darlings...along w/ many other beloved Chanel friends!
> What a FABULOUS surprise seeing you dearest  @shopgirl4cc -I missed you SOOOOO much when you were on break! I know life has been super busy for you. I hope everyone here is doing great & that life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do have some “things” going on right now (I am fine) so I don’t know how often I’ll pop in but I just wanted to acknowledge your most sentimental, thoughtful words. Love & hugs to all of you Kendie


GIRLS.... she’s back she’s back!!!!
I’ve missed you so much, sweet K.!!! This place wasn’t the same without you! Again, @Dextersmom reassured me you’re fine and just taking a break but I was so sad had seen your status was inactive!!! I’m sooo glad you’re back....I just missed and love ya... I know there’s things going on but please “pop” in here once in a while so we’re sure that you’re fine and still being around!!! Wishing you all the best, darling K!
By the way, I really like your new avatar, that brooch is my favorite of yours!!!
See ya around....❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! Work it DM....gorgeous beauty that you always are! Hey, we are kind of twinsies on blush sneaks (not same brand)but they look pretty darn close. Happiest Belated Birthday wishe to you Miss & love ya


Oh, lovely friend, it is sooooooooooo nice to hear from you.  You are such a sweetheart and I thank you and am sending loving energy your way.  Would also love to see a shot of your blush sneakers sometime.....only if it is convenient.  I have finally jumped on the sneaker bandwagon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my light red ballerinas today (paired with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM and  new Jaguar Quetzal twilly).


----------



## dotty8




----------



## OsloChic

Boy in candlelight at the pub tonight! 
TGIF guys[emoji108]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my light red ballerinas today (paired with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM and  new Jaguar Quetzal twilly).


Looking very pretty, my dear friend!!! I adore your Evelyne, such a cheerful beautiful color!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So gorgeous! Woc is the most practical item for travel! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


My trip was fantastic! But whyyyyyy can’t I just vacation for a living??  I’m sure I’d be great at it! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE your cool style how you wear your WOC casually @lilmissmeca


Thank you very much @shopgirl4cc


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking very pretty, my dear friend!!! I adore your Evelyne, such a cheerful beautiful color!


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Bibi25260

Monique1004 said:


> I know she doesn’t go with my super casual outfit. I just couldn’t wait to take her out. Here we go! My burgundy mini coco at a mall with me & kids.
> View attachment 4218808
> View attachment 4218809


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jdljb said:


> My favourite bag ❤️


Timeless beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap (with my new Common Projects sneakers in blush).





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my light red ballerinas today (paired with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM and  new Jaguar Quetzal twilly).


I totally love these simple yet soo elegant styles of yours with just the right accessories! Your red Evelyn and flats are beautiful! And your twilly


----------



## Bibi25260

mnl said:


> Enjoying the morning rainbow with WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220268
> View attachment 4220269


What a view and good company! Enjoy!


----------



## Bibi25260

dotty8 said:


> View attachment 4220464


Never go wrong with this timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Big hug & hello to ALL of your beauties!!! I just came on here to reply to private messages & saw the alerts on your sweet posts. I am truly humbled & very blessed to know all of you darlings...along w/ many other beloved Chanel friends!
> What a FABULOUS surprise seeing you dearest  @shopgirl4cc -I missed you SOOOOO much when you were on break! I know life has been super busy for you. I hope everyone here is doing great & that life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do have some “things” going on right now (I am fine) so I don’t know how often I’ll pop in but I just wanted to acknowledge your most sentimental, thoughtful words. Love & hugs to all of you Kendie


@Kendie26 Oh what a wonderful surprise of you to pop up here and enlighten this forum! Such a delight to hear a quick message from you! 
A new avatar! Does this means you will be popping by a little more?


----------



## Bibi25260

Was on vacation and I only took my WOC with me.


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with miss Coco and new bracelet.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jdljb

Purselover86 said:


> On my wishlist! [emoji294]️


It is pure perfection!


----------



## mssmelanie

mnl said:


> Enjoying the morning rainbow with WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220268
> View attachment 4220269



Wow!  Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> GIRLS.... she’s back she’s back!!!!
> I’ve missed you so much, sweet K.!!! This place wasn’t the same without you! Again, @Dextersmom reassured me you’re fine and just taking a break but I was so sad had seen your status was inactive!!! I’m sooo glad you’re back....I just missed and love ya... I know there’s things going on but please “pop” in here once in a while so we’re sure that you’re fine and still being around!!! Wishing you all the best, darling K!
> By the way, I really like your new avatar, that brooch is my favorite of yours!!!
> See ya around....❤️





Dextersmom said:


> Oh, lovely friend, it is sooooooooooo nice to hear from you.  You are such a sweetheart and I thank you and am sending loving energy your way.  Would also love to see a shot of your blush sneakers sometime.....only if it is convenient.  I have finally jumped on the sneaker bandwagon.





Bibi25260 said:


> @Kendie26 Oh what a wonderful surprise of you to pop up here and enlighten this forum! Such a delight to hear a quick message from you!
> A new avatar! Does this means you will be popping by a little more?


LOLOLOLOLDying laughing at your emojis dearest @Auvina15 ...many, many thank you’s for your darling excitement & welcome...adore you girl & I LOVED your recent blue mini mod...you always nail it & I your style! And yes, I figured why not change the avatar
@Dextersmom thank you again my darling lovely! You look amazing in your red ballerinas & Evie....I think red is really your color
 Per your request, here are my blush sneaks (although different brand, mine are Cole Haan, they reminded me of yours....this was a pic i posted sometime in summer) & today I’ll be using my 1st & my favorite WOC....which YOU inspired me to get, thus she’s named “DEX”, as you know!”)
@Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
 Hope your vacation was phenomenal
The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Was on vacation and I only took my WOC with me.
> 
> View attachment 4220993





Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Coco and new bracelet.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4220994


  Whoa, YOU are mesmerizing my dearest!! Welcome back from vacation...hope you had best time ever & you look adorbs w/ your beautiful WOC. I must say though, I’m thinking your new Coco just might be my new favorite of yours. SO many of your bags I but WOW WOW WOW look at youw/ Coco. STUNNING isn’t a good enough word for this mod. This might also be my favorite mod of you EVER


----------



## ailoveresale

Cross posting from the jacket/RTW threads - my white data center suit deconstructed: night 1 with my black caviar jumbo and night 2 with my black caviar mini. 





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> LOLOLOLOLDying laughing at your emojis dearest @Auvina15 ...many, many thank you’s for your darling excitement & welcome...adore you girl & I LOVED your recent blue mini mod...you always nail it & I your style! And yes, I figured why not change the avatar
> @Dextersmom thank you again my darling lovely! You look amazing in your red ballerinas & Evie....I think red is really your color
> Per your request, here are my blush sneaks (although different brand, mine are Cole Haan, they reminded me of yours....this was a pic i posted sometime in summer) & today I’ll be using my 1st & my favorite WOC....which YOU inspired me to get, thus she’s named “DEX”, as you know!”)
> @Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
> Hope your vacation was phenomenal
> The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”



It is so darn good to see your posts and beautiful pics again dearie — it is a big deal indeed!!  This has made my day/week/month for sure .


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> LOLOLOLOLDying laughing at your emojis dearest @Auvina15 ...many, many thank you’s for your darling excitement & welcome...adore you girl & I LOVED your recent blue mini mod...you always nail it & I your style! And yes, I figured why not change the avatar
> @Dextersmom thank you again my darling lovely! You look amazing in your red ballerinas & Evie....I think red is really your color
> Per your request, here are my blush sneaks (although different brand, mine are Cole Haan, they reminded me of yours....this was a pic i posted sometime in summer) & today I’ll be using my 1st & my favorite WOC....which YOU inspired me to get, thus she’s named “DEX”, as you know!”)
> @Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
> Hope your vacation was phenomenal
> The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”


I love it all, my friend!!!  Your darling Cole Haan sneakers (you are right they are very similar to mine) with your stunning Boy, your beautiful WOC gleaming and that sweet card!!  I love how well thought out each of your purchases are and how everything has it's proper place in your collection.  You are a rockstar.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Coco and new bracelet.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4220994





Bibi25260 said:


> Was on vacation and I only took my WOC with me.
> 
> View attachment 4220993


WOC is the perfect vacation bag and you look fabulous with your Coco.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> I totally love these simple yet soo elegant styles of yours with just the right accessories! Your red Evelyn and flats are beautiful! And your twilly


Thank you so much, Bibi.


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> LOLOLOLOLDying laughing at your emojis dearest @Auvina15 ...many, many thank you’s for your darling excitement & welcome...adore you girl & I LOVED your recent blue mini mod...you always nail it & I your style! And yes, I figured why not change the avatar
> @Dextersmom thank you again my darling lovely! You look amazing in your red ballerinas & Evie....I think red is really your color
> Per your request, here are my blush sneaks (although different brand, mine are Cole Haan, they reminded me of yours....this was a pic i posted sometime in summer) & today I’ll be using my 1st & my favorite WOC....which YOU inspired me to get, thus she’s named “DEX”, as you know!”)
> @Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
> Hope your vacation was phenomenal
> The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”



How nice to see you pop in, @Kendie26!  Hope you are well and happy!  [emoji173]️


----------



## sonaturallyme

Went to my friend’s 50th Birthday Murder Mystery dinner party. The theme was a bachelorette party. We each played a different character to find out who was the murderer and were asked to dress for the part. I was playing Mama Martha, the wealthy mother of the bride. Idk anything about being wealthy lol but I’ll take any excuse to pull out my jumbo. 





I was going to wear my espadrilles but I’m being bold and mixing patters instead.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.


----------



## gtoreb

View attachment 4221650



Decided to use my old workhorse Executive Cerf Tote for business meeting.


----------



## gtoreb




----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> @Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
> Hope your vacation was phenomenal
> The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”


Yes we had a wonderful vacation and enjoyed the warm weather.
Love your combo of your sneakers with your Boy, with a little fantasy the pleats look like chevron
And your WOC is just amazing! So happy to see your mod shots again! 
The card is super sweet.


Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, YOU are mesmerizing my dearest!! Welcome back from vacation...hope you had best time ever & you look adorbs w/ your beautiful WOC. I must say though, I’m thinking your new Coco just might be my new favorite of yours. SO many of your bags I but WOW WOW WOW look at youw/ Coco. STUNNING isn’t a good enough word for this mod. This might also be my favorite mod of you EVER


Now you're making me blush  
But I is see a theme in your favorite picks: chevron 
Thank you soo much for your super sweet words as always!!


----------



## Bibi25260

ailoveresale said:


> Cross posting from the jacket/RTW threads - my white data center suit deconstructed: night 1 with my black caviar jumbo and night 2 with my black caviar mini.
> View attachment 4221120
> 
> View attachment 4221121
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Thank you for sharing your stunning, elegant and chic Chanel outfits!! Both are beautiful!
Adore your Seoul jacket, was sold out soo quickly back then.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> WOC is the perfect vacation bag and you look fabulous with your Coco.


Thank you very much for your compliment! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.


Lady with lbd and stunning bag! Looking soo chic!


----------



## Selenet

Chanel boots today [emoji1]


----------



## Selenet

sonaturallyme said:


> Went to my friend’s 50th Birthday Murder Mystery dinner party. The theme was a bachelorette party. We each played a different character to find out who was the murderer and were asked to dress for the part. I was playing Mama Martha, the wealthy mother of the bride. Idk anything about being wealthy lol but I’ll take any excuse to pull out my jumbo.
> View attachment 4221600
> 
> View attachment 4221601
> 
> 
> I was going to wear my espadrilles but I’m being bold and mixing patters instead.
> View attachment 4221607



Lovely bag! [emoji177] The theme and the party in general sounds super awesome. I love theme parties and murder mysteries. [emoji1]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Lady with lbd and stunning bag! Looking soo chic!


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> LOLOLOLOLDying laughing at your emojis dearest @Auvina15 ...many, many thank you’s for your darling excitement & welcome...adore you girl & I LOVED your recent blue mini mod...you always nail it & I your style! And yes, I figured why not change the avatar
> @Dextersmom thank you again my darling lovely! You look amazing in your red ballerinas & Evie....I think red is really your color
> Per your request, here are my blush sneaks (although different brand, mine are Cole Haan, they reminded me of yours....this was a pic i posted sometime in summer) & today I’ll be using my 1st & my favorite WOC....which YOU inspired me to get, thus she’s named “DEX”, as you know!”)
> @Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
> Hope your vacation was phenomenal
> The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”


Thank you, darling Kendie! I still remember you were almost twinsie with me on that blue mini, it’s one of my most used bags!
You have the most handsome Boy in your hand though and I love your woc, such a gorgeous color!
Cole Haan is one of my favorite comfort shoes brands out there. Your sneakers are adorable. I really like its nappa leather, I have quite a few boots of this brand and I love how soft, comfort they are.
The card you got is sooo cool ....I couldn’t agree more... we are all here indeed a “big deal”


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Was on vacation and I only took my WOC with me.
> View attachment 4220993


You brought a great bag for your vacation, Bibi! Hope you had a fantastic vacation, beautiful Bibi!


Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Coco and new bracelet.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4220994


I like this look! Such a fantastic bag! It just look so gorgeous with any of your outfits. And I adore your new bracelet, what a statement!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.


Woa... I gotta say I love your dress, beautiful DM! It looks sooo perfect and gorgeous on YOU!!! And your bag is absolutely a stunner!


Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).


Surprisingly your Trendy bag looks so fabulous on your casual chic outfit! What a great pairing!!! I really love this shot, darling DM! Enjoy your Sunday, my lovely friend!


----------



## rowy65

I received this chevron belt bag as a present over the summer and it has been my go to bag on the weekends!  Holds just as much as my minis


----------



## sonaturallyme

I just realized I’ve been rotating bags like crazy lately. Today I went to brunch with my husband and son. Spider man was guarding my business affinity while we waited for our food


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.





Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).


  Major “hubba hubba” if you get my drift!! WOW woman, you are SPECTACULAR in both these mods Holy macarolli girlfriend! I really think I the Trendy was made for you...it is def a top contender as my favorite of yours (although it’s really impossible to pick just 1)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> It is so darn good to see your posts and beautiful pics again dearie — it is a big deal indeed!!  This has made my day/week/month for sure .





Dextersmom said:


> I love it all, my friend!!!  Your darling Cole Haan sneakers (you are right they are very similar to mine) with your stunning Boy, your beautiful WOC gleaming and that sweet card!!  I love how well thought out each of your purchases are and how everything has it's proper place in your collection.  You are a rockstar.





stylistbydesign said:


> How nice to see you pop in, @Kendie26!  Hope you are well and happy!  [emoji173]️





Bibi25260 said:


> Yes we had a wonderful vacation and enjoyed the warm weather.
> Love your combo of your sneakers with your Boy, with a little fantasy the pleats look like chevron
> And your WOC is just amazing! So happy to see your mod shots again!
> The card is super sweet.
> 
> Now you're making me blush
> But I is see a theme in your favorite picks: chevron
> Thank you soo much for your super sweet words as always!!





Auvina15 said:


> Thank you, darling Kendie! I still remember you were almost twinsie with me on that blue mini, it’s one of my most used bags!
> You have the most handsome Boy in your hand though and I love your woc, such a gorgeous color!
> Cole Haan is one of my favorite comfort shoes brands out there. Your sneakers are adorable. I really like its nappa leather, I have quite a few boots of this brand and I love how soft, comfort they are.
> The card you got is sooo cool ....I couldn’t agree more... we are all here indeed a “big deal”


Super duper big hug to ALL of you overly kind lovelies!! You flatter me too much!!I’m kind of speechless so I’ll just say biggest thanks...i love you all!


----------



## mssmelanie

sonaturallyme said:


> I just realized I’ve been rotating bags like crazy lately. Today I went to brunch with my husband and son. Spider man was guarding my business affinity while we waited for our food



With his spidey senses [emoji887] your CHANEL is in good hands!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).



Thank you DM! You look beautiful and the bag is just too gorgeous! I really appreciate these mod shots. I will let you know what I decide. Thank you for all the feedback. Have a nice day! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Woa... I gotta say I love your dress, beautiful DM! It looks sooo perfect and gorgeous on YOU!!! And your bag is absolutely a stunner!
> 
> Surprisingly your Trendy bag looks so fabulous on your casual chic outfit! What a great pairing!!! I really love this shot, darling DM! Enjoy your Sunday, my lovely friend!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.   I have recently mentioned to a few friends that my Trendy is my number one favorite bag, so I need to start using her more often.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Major “hubba hubba” if you get my drift!! WOW woman, you are SPECTACULAR in both these mods Holy macarolli girlfriend! I really think I the Trendy was made for you...it is def a top contender as my favorite of yours (although it’s really impossible to pick just 1)


You are just the sweetest thing ever, my darling Kendie.  You are also quite hilarious and I adore you.  Thank you so much, as always.


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> Thank you DM! You look beautiful and the bag is just too gorgeous! I really appreciate these mod shots. I will let you know what I decide. Thank you for all the feedback. Have a nice day! [emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you so much StefaniJoy and it is my pleasure.   Wishing you a lovely Sunday.


----------



## tumblingbear

I use my woc as a wallet everyday. Clutch style. Love it


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


----------



## tumblingbear

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


Love this bag. So stylish and understated.


----------



## Rami00

Reissue small/225


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


Hey, IM. You are wearing pink and gray just like I did the other day with my pink sneakers.  I think you look great and I love your camera bag. Now, please be kind to yourself.....I would never use the word sloppy to describe you, my friend.   We need more mod shots from you, pretty please and thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .   And DM, I am sure I was subconsciously influenced by your pretty gray/pink outfit the other day.  



tumblingbear said:


> Love this bag. So stylish and understated.





Dextersmom said:


> Hey, IM. You are wearing pink and gray just like I did the other day with my pink sneakers.  I think you look great and I love your camera bag. Now, please be kind to yourself.....I would never use the word sloppy to describe you, my friend.   We need more mod shots from you, pretty please and thank you.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


Very lovely, sweet IM! Your bag is sooo gorgeous and very classy, my friend! It looks fabulous on you! That’s how I love the reissue as it’s very classic  and looks great with any outfit( and as you know, I wear casual outfits most of time, beautiful IM).


Totally agree with my lovely friend @Dextersmom!!!
+1 we need more mod shots from you, pretty please, dear IM!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Very lovely, sweet IM! Your bag is sooo gorgeous and very classy, my friend! It looks fabulous on you! That’s how I love the reissue as it’s very classic  and looks great with any outfit( and as you know, I wear casual outfits most of time, beautiful IM).
> 
> 
> Totally agree with my lovely friend @Dextersmom!!!
> +1 we need more mod shots from you, pretty please, dear IM!



Thanks Auvina — you are so sweet .  You always look fabulous in your casual outfits (as does our dear DM).  I hope you are well and your kids are enjoying an exciting new school year.


----------



## MahaM

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


You looked very e


----------



## MahaM

MahaM said:


> You looked very e


Lovely bag...
And you looked very elegant...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Big hug & hello to ALL of your beauties!!! I just came on here to reply to private messages & saw the alerts on your sweet posts. I am truly humbled & very blessed to know all of you darlings...along w/ many other beloved Chanel friends!
> What a FABULOUS surprise seeing you dearest  @shopgirl4cc -I missed you SOOOOO much when you were on break! I know life has been super busy for you. I hope everyone here is doing great & that life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do have some “things” going on right now (I am fine) so I don’t know how often I’ll pop in but I just wanted to acknowledge your most sentimental, thoughtful words. Love & hugs to all of you Kendie



AAAAA ~~!!!My dearest old friend!!! and my  I've missed you soooo soooooooo much!!!!  Sooooo soooo excited and happy to see you here!!!!  back!!   I can't describe how much I've missed you those months!! ( while i was gone and back ) You've been missed by all here as our   You're really really meaning a lots to me and to this forum!!!!! I know you've been really busy in your life and you must be so busy right now but just no words, I'm just soooo sooooo happy to see you're well!! my darling friend!!!! I wish you the best and have a wonderful autumn season my sweetheart, darling friend MUCH LOVE XOXO


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


I love your mod shot!!  your so black reissue camera bag!!  Thank you for sharing great shot dear sweet friend @Iamminda


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Reissue small/225


Oh my!!  LOVE this shot @Rami00  Oh I did not know we're bag twin!!! Yay!! I'm sooo happy!!I know your famous 226 GHW which you inspired so many ladies and gent in PF for years ago  
I just love love love my reissues too, especially 225 size and ruthenium HW is my daily favorite grab & go Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


 You look gorgeours @Milosmum0307  I really love your elegant and graceful style so much


----------



## mnl

This is best travel bag!  I’ve been ignoring my other bags since I got the woc


----------



## Iamminda

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your mod shot!!  your so black reissue camera bag!!  Thank you for sharing great shot dear sweet friend @Iamminda



Thanks kindly shopgirl .  Wishing you a lovely week.


----------



## Iamminda

mnl said:


> This is best travel bag!  I’ve been ignoring my other bags since I got the woc
> 
> View attachment 4222935



You look vacation-ready with your beautiful WOC and sundress.  That water is so insanely blue (I have always wanted to go to Tahiti/Bora Bora or similar locale but dread the long flight, lol).  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my!!  LOVE this shot @Rami00  Oh I did not know we're bag twin!!! Yay!! I'm sooo happy!!I know your famous 226 GHW which you inspired so many ladies and gent in PF for years ago
> I just love love love my reissues too, especially 225 size and ruthenium HW is my daily favorite grab & go Chanel


You are so sweet @shopgirl4cc Thank you! Reissue is my favorite Chanel bag of all times and I could never imagine being without one. I fine 225 is super easy to wear to dinners and events too. YAY, we are twinsies!


----------



## snowing may

Freshly picked 
The red mini from 2015 collection


----------



## snowing may

Bag-on-the-Niagara 
The 18K mini Urban Spirit 
Thanks for letting me share here


----------



## StefaniJoy

snowing may said:


> Freshly picked
> The red mini from 2015 collection



Beautiful picture of your mini! I just love red and pink together [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> Freshly picked
> The red mini from 2015 collection





snowing may said:


> Bag-on-the-Niagara
> The 18K mini Urban Spirit
> Thanks for letting me share here


What a lovely Red mini & Urban spirit!! @snowing may   Perfect for apple picking and fun trip!  You have a fabulous collection!!


----------



## Milosmum0307

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look gorgeours @Milosmum0307  I really love your elegant and graceful style so much


That’s lovely of you to say.  Thank you!


----------



## thefashionact

Lunch in Milan [emoji634]


----------



## snowing may

StefaniJoy said:


> Beautiful picture of your mini! I just love red and pink together [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175]


Thank you  Red is my most favourite colour


----------



## snowing may

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a lovely Red mini & Urban spirit!! @snowing may   Perfect for apple picking and fun trip!  You have a fabulous collection!!


Thank you so much @shopgirl4cc 

I always always admire your beautiful collection, especially your collection of all the famous reds!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

snowing may said:


> Thank you so much @shopgirl4cc
> 
> I always always admire your beautiful collection, especially your collection of all the famous reds!


Aww...you just made me blush You're so sweet Thank you so much for such sweet heart @snowing may


----------



## sonaturallyme

snowing may said:


> Freshly picked
> The red mini from 2015 collection


What a gorgeous picture. Red is my absolute favorite color. I’m hoping one day I can get a red caviar mini in my collection


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


you look terrific!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


it looks great! i like the larger sized camera bags, personally. def. do more mod shots, you have awesome bags!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks great! i like the larger sized camera bags, personally. def. do more mod shots, you have awesome bags!



Thanks so much ccbg .  I don’t know how you all do lovely mod shots so effortlessly — it ain’t easy (had to find the right lighting, wait for the ladies lounge to clear out, lol, etc).  Anyways, I am practicing/learning.  Thx again.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


You look absolutely beautiful!!!  Hope you had a blast!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


I love your casual style  This is far from sloppy. And that bag is so pretty!


----------



## lilmissmeca

sonaturallyme said:


> Went to my friend’s 50th Birthday Murder Mystery dinner party. The theme was a bachelorette party. We each played a different character to find out who was the murderer and were asked to dress for the part. I was playing Mama Martha, the wealthy mother of the bride. Idk anything about being wealthy lol but I’ll take any excuse to pull out my jumbo.
> View attachment 4221600
> 
> View attachment 4221601
> 
> 
> I was going to wear my espadrilles but I’m being bold and mixing patters instead.
> View attachment 4221607


I LOVE the mixed patterns!!! You certainly pulled it off! In my mind, I’m edgy enough to do this, but in reality, I walk out of the closet all matchy-matchy. Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

lilmissmeca said:


> I love your casual style  This is far from sloppy. And that bag is so pretty!



Thank you so much!!   Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Big hug & hello to ALL of your beauties!!! I just came on here to reply to private messages & saw the alerts on your sweet posts. I am truly humbled & very blessed to know all of you darlings...along w/ many other beloved Chanel friends!
> What a FABULOUS surprise seeing you dearest  @shopgirl4cc -I missed you SOOOOO much when you were on break! I know life has been super busy for you. I hope everyone here is doing great & that life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do have some “things” going on right now (I am fine) so I don’t know how often I’ll pop in but I just wanted to acknowledge your most sentimental, thoughtful words. Love & hugs to all of you Kendie


Sending lots of love and hugs your way kendie  I love seeing your messages pop up and please keep popping back


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Was on vacation and I only took my WOC with me.
> 
> View attachment 4220993





Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Coco and new bracelet.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4220994


Loooooovvveeeeeee your style bibi  hope you had a fabulous vacation and I love the new bracelet too, perfect with your amazing style


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> LOLOLOLOLDying laughing at your emojis dearest @Auvina15 ...many, many thank you’s for your darling excitement & welcome...adore you girl & I LOVED your recent blue mini mod...you always nail it & I your style! And yes, I figured why not change the avatar
> @Dextersmom thank you again my darling lovely! You look amazing in your red ballerinas & Evie....I think red is really your color
> Per your request, here are my blush sneaks (although different brand, mine are Cole Haan, they reminded me of yours....this was a pic i posted sometime in summer) & today I’ll be using my 1st & my favorite WOC....which YOU inspired me to get, thus she’s named “DEX”, as you know!”)
> @Bibi25260 Teheheyou are too cute & funny....i will try my best to keep up w/ all of you fine chanel diva’s
> Hope your vacation was phenomenal
> The last pic of the 2 gals is actually a birthday card i just bought for a friend....it made me smile & think of so many of you AMAZING gals here in Chanel land....Karl would agree that we are all indeed a “big deal!”


This is why we miss you Kendie!  You bring such a beautiful positive energy to this group and of course your stunning style and beautiful bags! 
Will keep sending lots of hugs and love your way


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.


Oh my I think I just fainted! You hottieeeeeeeeee


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).


Oooohhhhhhh I love the casual look, but hang on where has this beauty been hiding?! 
She’s beautiful  and you look as fabulous as always


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


You KNOW i love this one of yours & so nice seeing your wear & post her! Dying laughing at your Hi tPF watermark!!


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


 WOW....you are SO gorgeous & glam....LOVE your mods!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Reissue small/225


BEST.BAG.EVER!always LOVE your mods/pics Rami


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Freshly picked
> The red mini from 2015 collection


OMG what a fun & most vibrant, cheerful pic....SO FABULOUS! Red mini’s are the best


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> BEST.BAG.EVER!always LOVE your mods/pics Rami


thank you for always being so nice to me.


----------



## mnl

Iamminda said:


> You look vacation-ready with your beautiful WOC and sundress.  That water is so insanely blue (I have always wanted to go to Tahiti/Bora Bora or similar locale but dread the long flight, lol).  Enjoy your vacation.


Thank you IM .  The flight is definitely horrible, but worth it - it’s so amazingly beautiful.  I wish I could stay here forever


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are just the sweetest thing ever, my darling Kendie.  You are also quite hilarious and I adore you.  Thank you so much, as always.





shopgirl4cc said:


> AAAAA ~~!!!My dearest old friend!!! and my  I've missed you soooo soooooooo much!!!!  Sooooo soooo excited and happy to see you here!!!!  back!!   I can't describe how much I've missed you those months!! ( while i was gone and back ) You've been missed by all here as our   You're really really meaning a lots to me and to this forum!!!!! I know you've been really busy in your life and you must be so busy right now but just no words, I'm just soooo sooooo happy to see you're well!! my darling friend!!!! I wish you the best and have a wonderful autumn season my sweetheart, darling friend MUCH LOVE XOXO





March786 said:


> Sending lots of love and hugs your way kendie  I love seeing your messages pop up and please keep popping back





March786 said:


> This is why we miss you Kendie!  You bring such a beautiful positive energy to this group and of course your stunning style and beautiful bags!
> Will keep sending lots of hugs and love your way


You are ALL soooooooo precious to me! Thank you endlessly for your support & kindness....it’s very humbling. But hey, can we please admire all the emoji use from you lovelies!!! You are all rockstars & I love you dearly


----------



## Kendie26

mnl said:


> This is best travel bag!  I’ve been ignoring my other bags since I got the woc
> 
> View attachment 4222935


I totally LOVE this version WOC & she looks perfect on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).


Again perfect accessories! But soo in love with your hair


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


LOVE your so black camera bag!! Certainly not sloppy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


Wow looking stunning, elegant and chic!! Just wow! And love your bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

snowing may said:


> Freshly picked
> The red mini from 2015 collection


Beautiful red! And cute backpack!


----------



## Bibi25260

thefashionact said:


> View attachment 4223173
> 
> 
> Lunch in Milan [emoji634]


Everything looks yummy and yes your  bag also!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Loooooovvveeeeeee your style bibi  hope you had a fabulous vacation and I love the new bracelet too, perfect with your amazing style


Aww thank you soo much for your super sweet words! Yes we had a wonderful vacation, thank you.


----------



## Bibi25260

First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....


----------



## snowing may

sonaturallyme said:


> What a gorgeous picture. Red is my absolute favorite color. I’m hoping one day I can get a red caviar mini in my collection





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful red! And cute backpack!


Thank you ladies


----------



## snowing may

Kendie26 said:


> OMG what a fun & most vibrant, cheerful pic....SO FABULOUS! Red mini’s are the best


Awww, @Kendie26 you are one of the most cheerful person I’ve ever seen. Thank you for always bring lots of happiness and positive vibes here.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Casual with my jumbo [emoji12]


----------



## thefashionact

Bibi25260 said:


> Everything looks yummy and yes your  bag also!



Thanks dear [emoji847]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....
> 
> View attachment 4223638


You're a GORGEOUS lady @Bibi25260 & I LOVE your beautiful chevron M/L ( dark pink?) flap on you!!  I've must totally missed you've got your new dream flap!? Congrats!!! It look so puffy and great sheen on it too!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your so black camera bag!! Certainly not sloppy!



Thanks kindly Bibi.  And wow, just saw your new pink/red chevron — so gorgeous, worthy to be worn by gorgeous you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> You KNOW i love this one of yours & so nice seeing your wear & post her! Dying laughing at your Hi tPF watermark!!



Thanks so much Kendie dear .  I know you are really busy now so I am especially happy/thankful for each of your lovely post.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhhhh I love the casual look, but hang on where has this beauty been hiding?!
> She’s beautiful  and you look as fabulous as always





March786 said:


> Oh my I think I just fainted! You hottieeeeeeeeee


Thank you so much for your lovely comments, sweet March786.  You are very kind. My small Trendy (got her over a year ago at NM when I was there looking at a metallic gold Boy and got distracted.....no Boy in my collection and brought the Trendy home instead) doesn't get the love she deserves and I plan to change that.  She is much too pretty to live in my closet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Again perfect accessories! But soo in love with your hair


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....
> 
> View attachment 4223638


You look amazing and your chevron beauty is out of this world!!!  I love your sneakers; they look so clean and comfy.  I am on a sneaker kick myself atm, I can't tell what brand yours are....would love to know when you have the time.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).



You’re looking great, IM!  [emoji173]️And you KNOW I love this bag, because I went looking for one after seeing yours (and being reminded that it’s so versatile!). Bag twins!  [emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....
> 
> View attachment 4223638


You look fabulous as always, beautiful Bibi!!! I love your gorgeous pop color flap!


----------



## Auvina15

snowing may said:


> Freshly picked
> The red mini from 2015 collection


Your red mini is a stunner!!! Very beautiful shot, snowingmay!!!


snowing may said:


> Bag-on-the-Niagara
> The 18K mini Urban Spirit
> Thanks for letting me share here


This's the cutest backpack ever!!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely comments, sweet March786.  You are very kind. My small Trendy (got her over a year ago at NM when I was there looking at a metallic gold Boy and got distracted.....no Boy in my collection and brought the Trendy home instead) doesn't get the love she deserves and I plan to change that.  She is much too pretty to live in my closet.


She truly is! Looking forward to seeing more mod shots of her


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> You are ALL soooooooo precious to me! Thank you endlessly for your support & kindness....it’s very humbling. But hey, can we please admire all the emoji use from you lovelies!!! You are all rockstars & I love you dearly


Love this love kendie - I can feel the positive loving vibes all the way here in Dubai


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....
> 
> View attachment 4223638


Oh myyyyyyyyyy......... I’m just going to sit here and keep looking at your beautiful red/pink chevron . It’s perfect bibi, and I know your going to rock her!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> You’re looking great, IM!  [emoji173]️And you KNOW I love this bag, because I went looking for one after seeing yours (and being reminded that it’s so versatile!). Bag twins!  [emoji7]



Thanks so much S — I am happy to be bag twins with you, my stylish friend


----------



## lovesbmw

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


So pretty


----------



## lovesbmw

gtoreb said:


> View attachment 4221653


She looks good got her own seat and seatbelt


----------



## Vanana

Getting cold here last few days. Dark silver jumbo and pink chevron mini


----------



## lovesbmw

Sidbx said:


> View attachment 4212125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a roomier bag today


We are chanel twins love mine


----------



## MahaM

Vanana said:


> Getting cold here last few days. Dark silver jumbo and pink chevron mini
> View attachment 4224183
> View attachment 4224184


Lovely bags...
And so elegant as usual...


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're a GORGEOUS lady @Bibi25260 & I LOVE your beautiful chevron M/L ( dark pink?) flap on you!!  I've must totally missed you've got your new dream flap!? Congrats!!! It look so puffy and great sheen on it too!


@shopgirl4cc Thank you soo much for your sweet compliment!!  
I reserved this bag (deposit) over a month ago and few weeks ago picked it up, Chanel calls it pink and me rasberry red 
Yes really loving the the sheen and puffiness, but have to get used to the size.... a tad too small for me.

Looking forward to your mod shots 


Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly Bibi.  And wow, just saw your new pink/red chevron — so gorgeous, worthy to be worn by gorgeous you


@Iamminda Thank you very much for your sweet words! 
And keep the mod shots coming


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing and your chevron beauty is out of this world!!!  I love your sneakers; they look so clean and comfy.  I am on a sneaker kick myself atm, I can't tell what brand yours are....would love to know when you have the time.


You're soo super kind, thank you for your sweet words!! 
Yes the sneakers are comfy (have difficult feet) but not so clean, they are from Superga and from canvas: ideal for warmer weather.
I found the American website for you, here's the link: https://www.superga-usa.com/collections/womens-classic/products/2750-cotu-classic-white
They come in many colors and variations, hope you can just pick one


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous as always, beautiful Bibi!!! I love your gorgeous pop color flap!


Aww thank you soo much for your lovely compliment, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyyy......... I’m just going to sit here and keep looking at your beautiful red/pink chevron . It’s perfect bibi, and I know your going to rock her!


 
Aww soo super sweet of you, thank you soo much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Getting cold here last few days. Dark silver jumbo and pink chevron mini
> View attachment 4224183
> View attachment 4224184


Love the color combo's in both pics! And of course your bags! 
@Vanana May I aks from what brand is your burgundy coat?


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You're soo super kind, thank you for your sweet words!!
> Yes the sneakers are comfy (have difficult feet) but not so clean, they are from Superga and from canvas: ideal for warmer weather.
> I found the American website for you, here's the link: https://www.superga-usa.com/collections/womens-classic/products/2750-cotu-classic-white
> They come in many colors and variations, hope you can just pick one


Thank you so much for this.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy and green ballerinas (for you @StefaniJoy).


Ohhh my I've missed to comment on this since I was too rush to log on and off last time for errands   just came here quick to check my PM box in 3 mins and gotta log off for run errand again...Excuse my manner.
You look sooooo pretty and sexy with your gorgeous hair  I really adore your casual chic style always! And your trendy lambskin is just breathtaking, luxe sheen and oh so gorgeous!! makes me wanna touch...  and what a beautiful color of Chanel flat!! great on your slender feet!! You're truly my Chanel  Hope you have a wonderful day my beautiful friend Love


----------



## mstran87

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite pics[emoji813]your dressing is total gorgeousness &your Coco is perfect!


Thank you!!! You'd never guess that it was so humid and hot that day [emoji23] I was dying. DH did great with taking the pics [emoji23][emoji173]


----------



## mstran87

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my light red ballerinas today (paired with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM and  new Jaguar Quetzal twilly). [emoji813]


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] !!! Super cute


----------



## mstran87

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my favorite piece out to a wedding reception last night.  I don’t get to carry her often enough.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## snowing may

Auvina15 said:


> Your red mini is a stunner!!! Very beautiful shot, snowingmay!!!
> 
> This's the cutest backpack ever!!!


Thank you! I always enjoyed seeing everyone’s bag-in-action photos here.


----------



## Dextersmom

mstran87 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] !!! Super cute


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhh my I've missed to comment on this since I was too rush to log on and off last time for errands   just came here quick to check my PM box in 3 mins and gotta log off for run errand again...Excuse my manner.
> You look sooooo pretty and sexy with your gorgeous hair  I really adore your casual chic style always! And your trendy lambskin is just breathtaking, luxe sheen and oh so gorgeous!! makes me wanna touch...  and what a beautiful color of Chanel flat!! great on your slender feet!! You're truly my Chanel  Hope you have a wonderful day my beautiful friend Love


Thank you so much, my beautiful and sweet friend.  I appreciate your lovely comments, especially because I know that your time is so precious.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 17B red medium CF.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.



Beautiful! You really know how to rock red and pink! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


Gorgeous you and gorgeous flap, my dearest! So jealous you’re still be able to rock your beautiful maxi dress....it’s pretty chilly in here where I live already! Loving your sandals though!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous you and gorgeous flap, my dearest! So jealous you’re still be able to rock your beautiful maxi dress....it’s pretty chilly in here where I live already! Loving your sandals though!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  It has been a warm week here, but I am jealous that you are able to wear your cute sweaters and boots. 


StefaniJoy said:


> Beautiful! You really know how to rock red and pink! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji175]


Thank you so much, StefaniJoy.


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new “long necklace”


----------



## sfmel

Omg that reissue is perfection!!  Practical, elegant, timeless!  You are not sloppy- let’s call your (our) style “un-fussy”, or “casual.”   No one except Chanel lovers knows  that bag is Chanel, but anyone can see that it’s exquisite.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## sfmel

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I love how Reissues work so well with my super casual (aka, sloppy) style. (I am not good with mod shots but I really love this camera bag so thanks for letting me share this amateur mod shot).


That reply about the gorgeous reissue was for this post!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Jumbo and me going to work haha


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....
> 
> View attachment 4223638


 Your beautiful pink/red couldn’t possibly look any better than she does on gorgeous queen diva fashionista you!!! Always LOVE your entire ensembles my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Getting cold here last few days. Dark silver jumbo and pink chevron mini
> View attachment 4224183
> View attachment 4224184


Can I please come raid your closet & steal THAT Jumbo?!!! Damn


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new “long necklace”
> View attachment 4225223


Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE this Dearest P!! You rock your new necklace/belt beautifully!


----------



## Kendie26

It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)


----------



## Iamminda

sfmel said:


> That reply about the gorgeous reissue was for this post!!



Thank you so much — you are very sweet!   Everyone on this subforum is so kind and lovely which makes it a little easier for me to become comfortable with my shy mod shots, lol.  Thanks again


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)



So happy to see you, your drawstring beauty — and your renewed promise to share this bag with me someday .  Happy Thursday dearie!!!


----------



## milkrun

shopgirl4cc said:


> Is that UNAGI?? Awww  Looks delicious!! grilled unagi is one of my most favorite dish in Japan...
> @milkrun  Your blue flap look so beautiful too!!




haha! thanks! yup that's unagi for dinner.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Getting breakfast ... [emoji39]


----------



## foonyy

Wearing my favorite Chanel belt today to beat the sudden cold in New York


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)


I love this beauty, darling Kendie! It’s so cute, chic with a sporty strap and very practical!  
It’s a beautiful shot..... yayyyyy for the fall has started!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)


Beautiful shot and fabulous slouchy bag, my friend.


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)


Ms. Drawstring is beautiful! 
I really like the fall foliage in the background


----------



## Panzanella

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE this Dearest P!! You rock your new necklace/belt beautifully!


Thank you for your sweet words dear Kendie. You are such a darling!


----------



## Vanana

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new “long necklace”
> View attachment 4225223


That is so pretty and very smart to pair a chain belt with a dress that has the gathered waist


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)


Oh my gosh I love her (and you  ) how perfect is this bag against the fall leaves


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


Wow... just wow


----------



## Vanana

MahaM said:


> Lovely bags...
> And so elegant as usual...


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So happy to see you, your drawstring beauty — and your renewed promise to share this bag with me someday .  Happy Thursday dearie!!!





Auvina15 said:


> I love this beauty, darling Kendie! It’s so cute, chic with a sporty strap and very practical!
> It’s a beautiful shot..... yayyyyy for the fall has started!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful shot and fabulous slouchy bag, my friend.





Bother Free said:


> Ms. Drawstring is beautiful!
> I really like the fall foliage in the background





Panzanella said:


> Thank you for your sweet words dear Kendie. You are such a darling!





Vanana said:


> Oh my gosh I love her (and you  ) how perfect is this bag against the fall leaves


“Merci beaucoup” to all of you fine Chanel Fashionista’s! Like you said Auvina, I call this drawstring bag my sporty, most casual chanel. While I love the hardware on this bag, I really prefer structured bags & have fallen out of love w/ my unstructured bags so this one is not getting much use. Yay for the Fall season/weather. Happy Friday/weekend Lovelies & thanks again for all of your kind words/support!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Wow... just wow


Hi Vanana and thank you, my friend.  I have missed you around here.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday!! Today I am wearing my CC sneakers with my Big Bang flap.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!! Today I am wearing my CC sneakers with my Big Bang flap.


Fabulous looking, my lovely friend! What a beautiful edgy bag and I really love your sneakers, darling DM!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new “long necklace”
> View attachment 4225223


@Panzanella - Love it!  Look really nice on you, can’t tell it’s a necklace, works great as a belt, clever idea!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.





Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!! Today I am wearing my CC sneakers with my Big Bang flap.



Looking pretty @Dextersmom  
Dress twins, love 17B red (half twins here, mine is a mini). 

Envy of your summer outfits, getting colddddd on the East Coast.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl @Iamminda)


Is that?? Ohhhh she’s back in ACTIONS!  Hope all is well @Kendie26  (members here mentioned u were away...)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Getting cold here last few days. Dark silver jumbo and pink chevron mini
> View attachment 4224183
> View attachment 4224184


Jumbo twins  love love these 2 eye candies on ya! @Vanana


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> First time out with 18B pink/red. Excuse me for wearing me sneakers over and over.....
> 
> View attachment 4223638


Gorgeous ML @Bibi25260


----------



## sushiqueen

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!! Today I am wearing my CC sneakers with my Big Bang flap.


Cute!


----------



## sushiqueen

Vanana said:


> Getting cold here last few days. Dark silver jumbo and pink chevron mini
> View attachment 4224183
> View attachment 4224184


Love the pink mini and your pants!


----------



## Phiomega

How I start my day:
Cappuccino. Cookie (half eaten). Laptop. WiFi. Chanel.


Should be a decent day [emoji16]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous looking, my lovely friend! What a beautiful edgy bag and I really love your sneakers, darling DM!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Looking pretty @Dextersmom
> Dress twins, love 17B red (half twins here, mine is a mini).
> 
> Envy of your summer outfits, getting colddddd on the East Coast.


Thank you so much, Jkfashionstyle.


----------



## Dextersmom

sushiqueen said:


> Cute!


Thank you, sushiqueen.


----------



## Panzanella

Vanana said:


> That is so pretty and very smart to pair a chain belt with a dress that has the gathered waist


Thank you, V 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Panzanella - Love it!  Look really nice on you, can’t tell it’s a necklace, works great as a belt, clever idea!


Thanks!  It was actually my SA’s idea. I was looking at the belt version which was much shorter and he suggested this for its verstility


----------



## viewwing

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my light red ballerinas today (paired with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM and  new Jaguar Quetzal twilly).



I went to the boutique to check out the Evelyn pm but the strap is sooo long even at the shortest setting. How did u get your strap so short？


----------



## MahaM

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!! Today I am wearing my CC sneakers with my Big Bang flap.


Love the bag , looks so cool!
And also the shoes are nice.
Nice overall look .


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Is that?? Ohhhh she’s back in ACTIONS!  Hope all is well @Kendie26  (members here mentioned u were away...)


Ha you are too funny & adorbs JKF. Have missed you. Seems like many of our Chanel lovelies have been on a bit of a “break” lately. Hope life is treating you wonderfully!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> How I start my day:
> Cappuccino. Cookie (half eaten). Laptop. WiFi. Chanel.
> View attachment 4227437
> 
> Should be a decent day [emoji16]


I need to start my day like this That red is total gorgeousness & perfection! And all you lovelies that post pics of the “fancy” cappuccino’s....I’m seriously jealous because I have yet to find 1 in our area that makes pretty designs with the foam!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B red medium CF.


 ooohhh my you look soo dreamy and summery!  Looking lovely, that maxi looks fabulous on you! Do I really need to mention that I still love your bag?


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new “long necklace”
> View attachment 4225223


Love it, so necklace and chain belt in one


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Your beautiful pink/red couldn’t possibly look any better than she does on gorgeous queen diva fashionista you!!! Always LOVE your entire ensembles my friend!


 
Dearest Kendie thank you sooo much for your super super sweet words!! 


Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a long time since “Ms Drawstring” came out (dedicated to my girl)


:yay: there's she is again! I just love Ms. Drawstring, casual but still an elegant bag! And your love your backdrop with fall colors


----------



## Bibi25260

foonyy said:


> Wearing my favorite Chanel belt today to beat the sudden cold in New York
> View attachment 4225718


Just perfect! I think I have the same one in goldhardware.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!! Today I am wearing my CC sneakers with my Big Bang flap.


Soo efforteless sporty chi Chanel! Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous ML @Bibi25260


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss Coco handle again and brooch (twins with Dextermom).
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

MahaM said:


> Love the bag , looks so cool!
> And also the shoes are nice.
> Nice overall look .


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco handle again and brooch (twins with Dextermom).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4227797


You look wonderful Bibi.  So happy to be twins with you on this classic brooch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Soo efforteless sporty chi Chanel! Love it!





Bibi25260 said:


> ooohhh my you look soo dreamy and summery!  Looking lovely, that maxi looks fabulous on you! Do I really need to mention that I still love your bag?


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

viewwing said:


> I went to the boutique to check out the Evelyn pm but the strap is sooo long even at the shortest setting. How did u get your strap so short？


My SA showed me how to double the strap and attach both clips to one side, then on the other side, use the twilly as the strap at the other end, thus it shortens the overall strap and carries moe like a hobo. Hope that makes sense.  I never would have come up with this myself, but my lovely SA at H is very patient and kind and wanted me to see another way to wear my Evelyne PM,'s as I have three. Hth.


----------



## stefaniejill

NYC with reissue 227


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco handle again and brooch (twins with Dextermom).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4227797


Gorgeousness!! 
Twinsies with you and Dextersmom 
This brooch is one of my favorites 
Have a wonderful weekend as well!


----------



## Sculli

On my way to the city with my favorite BA [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Miss World

stefaniejill said:


> NYC with reissue 227


This is one of the favourite Chanel bags ever! It’s on my Wishlist now. You look so chic and stylish carrying it.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Forgot to snap a pic of vinos with caviar red min (17B) at dinner but at bathroom and passenger seat   Have a fabulous weekend everyone!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco handle again and brooch (twins with Dextermom).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4227797





stefaniejill said:


> NYC with reissue 227





Sculli said:


> View attachment 4228110
> 
> 
> On my way to the city with my favorite BA [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Look lovely everyone, beautiful eye candies on you  @Sculli @stefaniejill @Bibi25260


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Forgot to snap a pic of vinos with caviar red min (17B) at dinner but at bathroom and passenger seat   Have a fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4228134
> 
> View attachment 4228133


Perfect ensemble, Jkfashionstlye.


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco handle again and brooch (twins with Dextermom).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4227797



This bag is gorgeous and you look lovely carrying it.  The roundish carpet you are standing on reminds me of one of those 360 degree glam cam at those t.v. awards show — it would be great to see a 360 degree view of your lovely mod shot .


----------



## Iamminda

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Forgot to snap a pic of vinos with caviar red min (17B) at dinner but at bathroom and passenger seat   Have a fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4228134
> 
> View attachment 4228133



 Very pretty outfit.  It’s good to see you back on the forum again


----------



## jazzcrazy

Taking this beauty to dinner [emoji7]


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Wine n dine with Medium Blue Lambskin


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Can’t go wrong with this blue and lobsters ;D


----------



## Dextersmom

jazzcrazy said:


> Taking this beauty to dinner [emoji7]
> View attachment 4228241


Oh, I love the color of your Trendy.  It looks like caramel.


----------



## Shutupanddance

Pretty casual for me today, I’m waiting on my car to be valeted for me. Busy mumma of 2 so I don’t get to use my bags that often but I love this lil purse for a bit of luxury in my day. With my used and abused Prada shades


----------



## jazzcrazy

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I love the color of your Trendy.  It looks like caramel.



Thanks, dear. Yes, it is in Caramel color.


----------



## Flip88

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4228293
> 
> 
> Can’t go wrong with this blue and lobsters ;D


Gorgeous


----------



## MahaM

stefaniejill said:


> NYC with reissue 227


Looks nice on you and doesn't look too big.

I like to ask you about what you think of the weight of the bag?


----------



## dotty8

While deciding which bag to pick for the afternoon walk


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Coco handle again and brooch (twins with Dextermom).
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4227797


Your Coco was made for you...SO perfect on you dearest Bibi  I am in awe of her (& you)


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Forgot to snap a pic of vinos with caviar red min (17B) at dinner but at bathroom and passenger seat   Have a fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4228134
> 
> View attachment 4228133


You are so darn effortlessly graceful w/ your poses/mods & always so beautifully chic


----------



## TimelessBelle

At a Chanel Beauty POP-Up event with my latest purchase... 
Special thanks to Bibi25260 for suggesting the gold (verses the bronze)! It‘s indeed very versatile. Matching well with my grey strips top.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks dear Flip88  and enjoy happy weekend ^_^


----------



## belhx

Casual weekend. I love how the gabrielle can be dressed up or down depending on my mood!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect ensemble, Jkfashionstlye.





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty outfit.  It’s good to see you back on the forum again





Kendie26 said:


> You are so darn effortlessly graceful w/ your poses/mods & always so beautifully chic



Thank you for your sweet compliments, have a great weekend! @Kendie26 @Iamminda @Dextersmom


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4228293
> 
> 
> Can’t go wrong with this blue and lobsters ;D


absolutely gorgeous color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

At a fun special event at Nordstrom this morning....with my Trendy and camellia slides.


----------



## Mosman

Dextersmom said:


> At a fun special event at Nordstrom this morning....with my Trendy and camellia slides.


Every time I see you, I know it will be a beautiful bag !!!!
Enjoy it in good health dear!!!


----------



## aki_sato

My lil’ Chanel contribution for today


----------



## stylistbydesign

aki_sato said:


> My lil’ Chanel contribution for today



So cute....and the bag, too!  [emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Headed out to the Nordstrom party with my medium Coco in black caviar, Gucci kingsnake loafers, and Gucci bow brooch!  [emoji173]️ Hope your weekend was lovely, Chanel friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

Mosman said:


> Every time I see you, I know it will be a beautiful bag !!!!
> Enjoy it in good health dear!!!


You are so kind Mosman, and I thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Headed out to the Nordstrom party with my medium Coco in black caviar, Gucci kingsnake loafers, and Gucci bow brooch!  [emoji173]️ Hope your weekend was lovely, Chanel friends!
> 
> View attachment 4229233



What a gorgeous bag, stylist


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Headed out to the Nordstrom party with my medium Coco in black caviar, Gucci kingsnake loafers, and Gucci bow brooch!  [emoji173]️ Hope your weekend was lovely, Chanel friends!
> 
> View attachment 4229233


You look great. Have fun.  My store had its event this morning and it was a blast with great music, food and fun shopping.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Mini coco handle first outing


----------



## gis08

Phiomega said:


> How I start my day:
> Cappuccino. Cookie (half eaten). Laptop. WiFi. Chanel.
> View attachment 4227437
> 
> Should be a decent day [emoji16]


Beautiful! May i know if there are credit card slots for this pouch?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous bag, stylist



Thank you, IM!  [emoji173]️ It’s a more conservative bag for me, so I gotta add those accessories!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> You look great. Have fun.  My store had its event this morning and it was a blast with great music, food and fun shopping.



Thanks, DM!  [emoji173]️ Good to know it was fun....can’t beat after-hours shopping and free champagne, right?!? [emoji6]


----------



## nvie

Latest addition to my collection. I told myself never to buy anymore Chanel costume jewelry a few years ago after my first experience with scratched pearls from my bracelet but I kept going back! 

Necklace is from Fall/Winter 2018 collection. Not sure if earrings are also from the same collection but it’s not the necklace’s matching pair.


----------



## aki_sato

stylistbydesign said:


> So cute....and the bag, too!  [emoji7]


Thank you for the like and kind comment @stylistbydesign


----------



## Monique1004

Family outing to the ballet. I don’t think my 8yr old son is good at taking pictures... This is the best one we got. I have to reposition it to make it straight. LOL


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it, so necklace and chain belt in one


Thank you dear Bibi


----------



## seishouai

Took my vintage Diana to a wedding lunch two weeks ago... 





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

ccbaggirl89 said:


> absolutely gorgeous color!!



Thank you lovely ccbaggirl89 ^_^


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> My lil’ Chanel contribution for today


Hi dearest beauty! Aw, that’s my favorite brooch of yours & 1 of my all time favorites. Perfect on your jacket & so beautifully paired w/ your scarf & bagVery artistic pic girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

seishouai said:


> Took my vintage Diana to a wedding lunch two weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 4229442
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


You look super pretty!! Beautiful dress, bag & woman!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> At a fun special event at Nordstrom this morning....with my Trendy and camellia slides.





stylistbydesign said:


> Headed out to the Nordstrom party with my medium Coco in black caviar, Gucci kingsnake loafers, and Gucci bow brooch!  [emoji173]️ Hope your weekend was lovely, Chanel friends!
> 
> View attachment 4229233


Cheers to you 2 & your fun Nordy events  Both of you look dazzling in your Trendy & Coco!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look wonderful Bibi.  So happy to be twins with you on this classic brooch.


@Dextersmom Yay  thank you my friend! 


Bother Free said:


> Gorgeousness!!
> Twinsies with you and Dextersmom
> This brooch is one of my favorites
> Have a wonderful weekend as well!


@Bother Free  twinsclub, thank you soo much!! 
Hope your weekend was wonderful.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Forgot to snap a pic of vinos with caviar red min (17B) at dinner but at bathroom and passenger seat   Have a fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4228134
> 
> View attachment 4228133


Just wow you look soo stunning! Love your outfit and bag!!  


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Look lovely everyone, beautiful eye candies on you  @Bibi25260


 Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous and you look lovely carrying it.  The roundish carpet you are standing on reminds me of one of those 360 degree glam cam at those t.v. awards show — it would be great to see a 360 degree view of your lovely mod shot .


@Iamminda Thank you very much for your lovely compliment! 
Agree it does looks like those mirrors, but believe me the back is not so interesting 


Kendie26 said:


> Your Coco was made for you...SO perfect on you dearest Bibi  I am in awe of her (& you)


@Kendie26 Your lovely words and kindest compliments always makes me smile and happy, thank you my dear friend!!


----------



## Bibi25260

TimelessBelle said:


> At a Chanel Beauty POP-Up event with my latest purchase...
> Special thanks to Bibi25260 for suggesting the gold (verses the bronze)! It‘s indeed very versatile. Matching well with my grey strips top.
> View attachment 4228603


 thank you for trusting me but you have to love it and I really do hope you do and enjoy her! I know the other color got more votes but I still believe this one is more versatile, looking forward for more mod shots with this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> At a fun special event at Nordstrom this morning....with my Trendy and camellia slides.


Again a perfect casual chic outfit for a sunday morning. Love the outfit and of course your Chanel items!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> My lil’ Chanel contribution for today


Cutie!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Headed out to the Nordstrom party with my medium Coco in black caviar, Gucci kingsnake loafers, and Gucci bow brooch!  [emoji173]️ Hope your weekend was lovely, Chanel friends!
> 
> View attachment 4229233


Love your Coco! Who says designers can't be mixed? Love your Gucci/Chanel outfit! Hope you had a great time at the party.


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with miss Shiva.
Have a great week!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 4229627


Stunning bag, gorgeous jacket, beautiful posture; all is well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to you 2 & your fun Nordy events  Both of you look dazzling in your Trendy & Coco!


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Again a perfect casual chic outfit for a sunday morning. Love the outfit and of course your Chanel items!


Thank you so much.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to you 2 & your fun Nordy events  Both of you look dazzling in your Trendy & Coco!



Thanks, dear K! [emoji173]️ I had a great time....perfect end to vacation! [emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your Coco! Who says designers can't be mixed? Love your Gucci/Chanel outfit! Hope you had a great time at the party.



Thank you, Ms. B! [emoji4] Love to mix designers, and yes, the party was too much fun!  I had to sleep a little later to recuperate.  [emoji23][emoji182]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 4229627



Love Miss Shiva....one of my favorite bags!  And your jacket is too cute! [emoji173]️[emoji182]


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> At a fun special event at Nordstrom this morning....with my Trendy and camellia slides.


Looooovveeee all your mod shots  this past week DM , always so pretty and love your style
I have my little children on half term so v little time for the forum this week, keep posting your beautiful pics


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 4229627


So fabulous bibi, love your outfits always! Classic and chic


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Looooovveeee all your mod shots  this past week DM , always so pretty and love your style
> I have my little children on half term so v little time for the forum this week, keep posting your beautiful pics


Thank you so much, darling March786.


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dearest beauty! Aw, that’s my favorite brooch of yours & 1 of my all time favorites. Perfect on your jacket & so beautifully paired w/ your scarf & bagVery artistic pic girlfriend!


Dearest S the sweetest soul!! So happy to see you are back and sprinkling all the happy vibes everywhere you go!
Hope all is well at your end!!!

Thank you for the like and sweet comment 

Awww thank you! Funny I feel the same about your brooch on your avatar!!! I saw the green posted on reseller markets but never your purple!!!
I wish I could raid your closet!!! 

Haha! You’re too kind!!! I’m very systematic I think! I have to think what colours go with what and mostly I just go with complimentary or harmonious cos I can’t think outside the square!!!

So getting such a comment from you the Miss Chic and so very stylish - it means a lot to me!!!

Thank you my dear friend S!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Bibi25260 said:


> Cutie!


Thank you dear Bibi!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 4229627





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning bag, gorgeous jacket, beautiful posture; all is well.


+1 @Bibi25260. Hope @Dextersmom doesn’t mind I tagged along her compliment to you.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> At a fun special event at Nordstrom this morning....with my Trendy and camellia slides.


Lovely @Dextersmom, pretty bag and shoes


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

aki_sato said:


> My lil’ Chanel contribution for today


Beautiful brooch and of course the BAG too!  @aki_sato


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely @Dextersmom, pretty bag and shoes


Thank you so much, lovely Jkfashionstyle.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning bag, gorgeous jacket, beautiful posture; all is well.


@Dextersmom Thank you again my dear friend for your sweet words!! 


stylistbydesign said:


> Love Miss Shiva....one of my favorite bags!  And your jacket is too cute! [emoji173]️[emoji182]


@stylistbydesign Thank you very much! Do you have a Miss Shiva??
I was soo happy when I found Miss Shiva a year later after the release.


March786 said:


> So fabulous bibi, love your outfits always! Classic and chic


Aww thank you soo much dear, I really appreciate it!  
How is life in Dubai??


Jkfashionstyle said:


> +1 @Bibi25260. Hope doesn’t mind I tagged along her compliment to you.


@Jkfashionstyle Thank you!!


----------



## mnl

Bathroom pic while shopping [emoji6]


----------



## Sculli

Going out for food with this beauty [emoji170]


----------



## Purselover86

Out for dinner with my fave [emoji92]


----------



## bagloverny

Me and my new so black chevron 225 reissue!!


----------



## TimelessBelle

Bibi25260 said:


> thank you for trusting me but you have to love it and I really do hope you do and enjoy her! I know the other color got more votes but I still believe this one is more versatile, looking forward for more mod shots with this beauty!



Yes I’m so in love with it, it goes with everything! I tried on the bronze the other day when my local boutique finally received it and straight away I knew I made the right choice!


----------



## stylistbydesign

No, Ms. @Bibi25260, I don't own a Miss Shiva.....but it's always been one of my faves!  I always keep my eye out for one that is in great condition.  Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## MahaM

Sculli said:


> View attachment 4230998
> 
> Going out for food with this beauty [emoji170]


Nice look and nice Sneakers!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Mini Coco


----------



## tinkerella

myfirstchanel said:


> Mini Coco



You look amazing!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

tinkerella said:


> You look amazing!!


Thank you so much! It was my birthday outfit


----------



## Sculli

MahaM said:


> Nice look and nice Sneakers!



thank you [emoji8] they r supercomfy


----------



## Kisa

Got the flu, hoping my new chanel pieces cheer me up, and hide the fact that I'm basically wearing pajamas to run errands today, haha.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

bagloverny said:


> Me and my new so black chevron 225 reissue!!


Gorgeous bag @bagloverny!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kisa said:


> Got the flu, hoping my new chanel pieces cheer me up, and hide the fact that I'm basically wearing pajamas to run errands today, haha.


Hope you feel better soon @Kisa 
Stunning red/dark pink mini


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Returned some mail ordered and no shopping...tweed mini w/ LGH  and Gucci boots


----------



## Kisa

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Kisa
> Stunning red/dark pink mini





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Returned some mail ordered and no shopping...tweed mini w/ LGH  and Gucci boots
> 
> View attachment 4232233



Thank you!! It's actually a 17B red I got BIN from Fashionphile, just so nobody gets a false impression of the colour! And I LOVE your tweed mini and the entire outfit, especially the boots. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kisa said:


> Thank you!! It's actually a 17B red I got BIN from Fashionphile, just so nobody gets a false impression of the colour! And I LOVE your tweed mini and the entire outfit, especially the boots. Just gorgeous.


Oooh! Love 17B red! Mine in quilted caviar. And yours? (Hard to tell from your pic - leather type)


----------



## aki_sato

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful brooch and of course the BAG too!  @aki_sato


Thank you @Jkfashionstyle 

I’m in serious lusting stage over your mini tweed!


----------



## Purrsey

18B mini [emoji827]️


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Dearest S the sweetest soul!! So happy to see you are back and sprinkling all the happy vibes everywhere you go!
> Hope all is well at your end!!!
> 
> Thank you for the like and sweet comment
> 
> Awww thank you! Funny I feel the same about your brooch on your avatar!!! I saw the green posted on reseller markets but never your purple!!!
> I wish I could raid your closet!!!
> 
> Haha! You’re too kind!!! I’m very systematic I think! I have to think what colours go with what and mostly I just go with complimentary or harmonious cos I can’t think outside the square!!!
> 
> So getting such a comment from you the Miss Chic and so very stylish - it means a lot to me!!!
> 
> Thank you my dear friend S!!!!


  you are just WAY TOO SWEET my dearest S! Kindest thanks & hugs


----------



## Kendie26

myfirstchanel said:


> Mini Coco


 extreme gorgeousness head to toe! WOWZERS


----------



## tv_vt1809

At a Chanel event with one of my favourite bags


----------



## addisonshopper

Out on a lovely day with the lovely fanny.  This color makes me coco [emoji12]


----------



## MahaM

tv_vt1809 said:


> At a Chanel event with one of my favourite bags


A lovely bag indeed...


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday casual; lambskin CF (also debuting my new red Princetown's that I got last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event).


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Friday casual; lambskin CF (also debuting my new red Princetown's that I got last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event).


Looking fabulous, my dear friend! I love your flap and your new shoes, they are indeed gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking fabulous, my dear friend! I love your flap and your new shoes, they are indeed gorgeous!


Thank you, my beautiful and kind friend.  Wishing you a peaceful weekend.


----------



## OsloChic

addisonshopper said:


> Out on a lovely day with the lovely fanny.  This color makes me coco [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233239
> View attachment 4233240



Wow it looks almost black in the first pic! But such a lovely green I see in the second one[emoji108] Suits your cool look perfectly!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

tv_vt1809 said:


> At a Chanel event with one of my favourite bags


Gorgeous mini @tv_vt1809


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Friday casual; lambskin CF (also debuting my new red Princetown's that I got last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event).


Beautiful lambs and shoes again @Dextersmom! Envy of warm weather you got there...


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Woohoo! 
Grey caviar mini 18B
Cheers to the weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful lambs and shoes again @Dextersmom! Envy of warm weather you got there...


Thank you, sweet @Jkfashionstyle.   Your grey mini is perfection.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Friday casual; lambskin CF (also debuting my new red Princetown's that I got last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event).


Sexy chic you! Love you in the Princeton’s~Congrats & yay that they are in (what i refer to as)” your color!!”


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Woohoo!
> Grey caviar mini 18B
> Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4234270


PERFECTION!!! Thought of you as I was trying on a 1 shoulder dress for an upcoming wedding. Sadly it was a no go but a fun experience & i just said “I’ll continue to live vicariously thru @Jkfashionstyle w/ her amazing 1 shoulder dresses!”


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sexy chic you! Love you in the Princeton’s~Congrats & yay that they are in (what i refer to as)” your color!!”


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.


Hi there Kendie, you look great in those moody blues and greys.  What a chameleon your grey beauty is.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Kendie, you look great in those moody blues and greys.  What a chameleon your grey beauty is.


Kindest thanks my beauty !


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.



Pretty!  I love your ML CF of course, and also your necklace.  I look ridiculous in long necklaces, so I enjoy them on others!  Happy Saturday.[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Woohoo!
> Grey caviar mini 18B
> Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4234270


You look gorgeous and your bag is a stunner!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.


I adore your flap, lovely Kendie! It’s such a pretty color! It’s sooo awesome seeing your beautiful mod shots again!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


I TOTALLY love this look! Everything is sooo gorgeous but I’m dying for those pants, dear DM!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION!!! Thought of you as I was trying on a 1 shoulder dress for an upcoming wedding. Sadly it was a no go but a fun experience & i just said “I’ll continue to live vicariously thru @Jkfashionstyle w/ her amazing 1 shoulder dresses!”


Awhhh..thank you for the compliments. Don’t give up on finding the one shoulder dresses, look for the ruffles shoulder style  @Kendie26


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.



Beautiful look dear K .  I love that cardigan.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.


Gorgeous CF!  @Kendie26 Sometimes blue and sometimes grey similar to my dark grey caviar mini, depends on color outfits the bag paired with.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


Love this whole look on you @Dextersmom, dress down w/sneakers or pair with heels for night out


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Auvina15 said:


> You look gorgeous and your bag is a stunner!!!


Thank you darling @Auvina15, so sweet of you. Have a great weekend! Cheers


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love this whole look on you @Dextersmom, dress down w/sneakers or pair with heels for night out


Thank you so much,  Jkfashionstyle and I plan to do exactly that and swap my bag and shoes for dinner. You get me. 


Auvina15 said:


> I TOTALLY love this look! Everything is sooo gorgeous but I’m dying for those pants, dear DM!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend.  Last Sunday I went to a shopping event at Nordstrom and picked up these pants, plus two other pairs and a skirt....all from the same brand!! Halogen has a collaboration right now with Atlantic-Pacific and I loved the collection. Probably didn't hurt that there was great music, food and drinks flowing as well. Anyway, I don't often wear pants but I fell for this style.


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Forgot to snap a pic of vinos with caviar red min (17B) at dinner but at bathroom and passenger seat   Have a fabulous weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4228134
> 
> View attachment 4228133


I love the details!
May I ask you where is your jacket from?
Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and Cole Haan Mary Janes) before heading to dinner.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and Cole Haan Mary Janes) before heading to dinner.


Just FABULOUS, darling DM! This is the perfect ensemble!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and Cole Haan Mary Janes) before heading to dinner.


Killing it AGAIN!Loving those maryjanes


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Pretty!  I love your ML CF of course, and also your necklace.  I look ridiculous in long necklaces, so I enjoy them on others!  Happy Saturday.[emoji4]





Auvina15 said:


> I adore your flap, lovely Kendie! It’s such a pretty color! It’s sooo awesome seeing your beautiful mod shots again!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look dear K .  I love that cardigan.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous CF!  @Kendie26 Sometimes blue and sometimes grey similar to my dark grey caviar mini, depends on color outfits the bag paired with.


Warm Thanks to all of you darling Chanel divas!! You are all way too kind
@stylistbydesign but I don’t believe you dearestI think it would impossible for you to look “ridiculous” in ANY way, including w/ long necklaces!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Killing it AGAIN!Loving those maryjanes





Auvina15 said:


> Just FABULOUS, darling DM! This is the perfect ensemble!


Hello there, my beautiful friends, Auvina and Kendie!! Thank you both so much and wishing you a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Wifeyniyan

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Venessa84

Rami00 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!


Loving everything about those shoes!


----------



## Monique1004

Wifeyniyan said:


> Happy Sunday!



Your shoes! Fabulous.


----------



## Rami00

Monique1004 said:


> Your shoes! Fabulous.





Venessa84 said:


> Loving everything about those shoes!


Thank you ladies! I love this pair of Diors too.


----------



## goafternoontea

Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle 
Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!


----------



## Rami00

goafternoontea said:


> Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle
> Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!
> 
> View attachment 4236270


Oh so pretty in ivory


----------



## Meena Lee

goafternoontea said:


> Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle
> Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!
> 
> View attachment 4236270


Love this! What size is this? Do you know the dimensions? 

Thanks!


----------



## goafternoontea

Meena Lee said:


> Love this! What size is this? Do you know the dimensions?
> 
> Thanks!


This is a mini size. I found from internet the dimension should be like this: 9.4″ x 5.5″ x 3.9″


----------



## dotty8

goafternoontea said:


> Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle
> Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!
> 
> View attachment 4236270



What a gorgeous piece (and picture)


----------



## Kendie26

goafternoontea said:


> Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle
> Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!
> 
> View attachment 4236270


WOWEE, SO incredibly beautiful & dreamy....awesome pic & Coco!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!


OMG are you kidding me?!!!HOLY WOWZERS on EVERYTHING. YOu know I LOVE your bag but your shoes


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> OMG are you kidding me?!!!HOLY WOWZERS on EVERYTHING. YOu know I LOVE your bag but your shoes


Thank you Beautiful


----------



## goafternoontea

I love this forum... what a good place to share my addiction to chanel boy 

Black caviar GHW is my favourite ! Durable enough ..... I feel heartbroken when there was a first scratch mark on the pink lambskin boy wallet  lambskin is too delicate to me 

P.S. the two boy wallets have different pockets!


----------



## More bags

Rami00 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!


Gorgeous pic - those shoes are amazing!



goafternoontea said:


> Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle
> Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!
> View attachment 4236270


Beautiful bag - congratulations!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My new jumbo and I attending a political event today!

I’m also wearing a Karl Lagerfeld jacket that is very Chanel-esque. I should add a brooch and no one would be the wiser!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva.
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 4229627


Bibi you look so fabulous and chic!!  Miss Shiva always looks so beautiful and that jacket


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Returned some mail ordered and no shopping...tweed mini w/ LGH  and Gucci boots
> 
> View attachment 4232233


I knew you'd rock this gorgeous tweed!!  You always look fabulous  Love those soooooo cute Gucci boots!!


----------



## love2learn

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4232431
> 
> 18B mini [emoji827]️


Gorgeous picture with your stunning mini


----------



## love2learn

tv_vt1809 said:


> At a Chanel event with one of my favourite bags


Your drink looks delicious and your mini looks absolutely divine!!!  What a beautiful color!!


----------



## love2learn

addisonshopper said:


> Out on a lovely day with the lovely fanny.  This color makes me coco [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233239
> View attachment 4233240


Very pretty green!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Friday casual; lambskin CF (also debuting my new red Princetown's that I got last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event).


Another amazing look DM!!  Love your new loafers too!!


----------



## love2learn

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4237901
> 
> 
> My new jumbo and I attending a political event today!
> 
> I’m also wearing a Karl Lagerfeld jacket that is very Chanel-esque. I should add a brooch and no one would be the wiser!


You look amazing and very well put together!!  Your jumbo looks amazing on you!!


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Woohoo!
> Grey caviar mini 18B
> Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4234270


Your grey mini looks perfect with your outfit!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.


She does look a little blue in the picture, but we know this beauty is grey


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.





Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and Cole Haan Mary Janes) before heading to dinner.



Both mini's are gorgeous!!  Love those pants with both your sneakers and the Mary janes!!


----------



## love2learn

Rami00 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!


Wow  Stunning picture!!  Those heels are beyond beautiful!!  And of course love your reissue!!


----------



## love2learn

goafternoontea said:


> Hi everyone  Wanna share my newbie Miss Coco in ivory and lizard handle
> Brought her with me for an afternoon tea on Sunday  in love with her so much!
> 
> View attachment 4236270


Such a beauty!!!  Love how well the lizard pares with the ivory color


----------



## love2learn

goafternoontea said:


> View attachment 4237479
> 
> 
> I love this forum... what a good place to share my addiction to chanel boy
> 
> Black caviar GHW is my favourite ! Durable enough ..... I feel heartbroken when there was a first scratch mark on the pink lambskin boy wallet  lambskin is too delicate to me
> 
> P.S. the two boy wallets have different pockets!


Both are beautiful, but of course my eyes kept shifting to the pink lambskin  Soooooooo pretty!!


----------



## Panzanella

Getting ready for the Chanel cruise show in Bangkok. Soooooo excited!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Happy Halloweeen to all my beautiful friends on TPF! It’s been awhile..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4237901
> 
> 
> My new jumbo and I attending a political event today!
> 
> I’m also wearing a Karl Lagerfeld jacket that is very Chanel-esque. I should add a brooch and no one would be the wiser!


Beautiful!!! We are Bag twins! In the exact combo! Black! Ghw! Lambskin! Jumbo!


----------



## addisonshopper

love2learn said:


> Very pretty green!!



Thank you.  I love it and the color


----------



## Panzanella

Off to after party. Who says you can’t mix Chanel with Halloween!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> No, Ms. @Bibi25260, I don't own a Miss Shiva.....but it's always been one of my faves!  I always keep my eye out for one that is in great condition.  Looks fabulous on you.


@stylistbydesign thank you again!
Sure one day your perfect Shiva will pop up.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kisa said:


> Got the flu, hoping my new chanel pieces cheer me up, and hide the fact that I'm basically wearing pajamas to run errands today, haha.


It doesn't show you got the flu! Looking smashing, love your mini and sneakers!
Hope you're beter now.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Returned some mail ordered and no shopping...tweed mini w/ LGH  and Gucci boots
> 
> View attachment 4232233


Soo stylish! Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4232431
> 
> 18B mini [emoji827]️


Soo in love with this red!! Perfect with your watch and shoes.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Friday casual; lambskin CF (also debuting my new red Princetown's that I got last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event).


Congrats on your beautiful new shoes! Love the simple striped tee and your bag!


Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


Wow you look soo stylish and chic! Love the bag of course but your combo bag, pants and sneakers  


Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw (and Cole Haan Mary Janes) before heading to dinner.


Little beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday lunch out w/ my former work partner & our favorite client....ML CF in grey, although she always looks blue.


Blue grey doesn't matter: still a beauty and perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Woohoo!
> Grey caviar mini 18B
> Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4234270


Hello miss Grey! Love your grey with gold!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Bibi you look so fabulous and chic!!  Miss Shiva always looks so beautiful and that jacket


Aww thank you soo much for your sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Getting ready for the Chanel cruise show in Bangkok. Soooooo excited!
> View attachment 4238154


Oh my loving your 'vintage' look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Panzanella said:


> Off to after party. Who says you can’t mix Chanel with Halloween!
> View attachment 4238454


Awesome look, Panzanella!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new shoes! Love the simple striped tee and your bag!
> 
> Wow you look soo stylish and chic! Love the bag of course but your combo bag, pants and sneakers
> 
> Little beauty!


Thank you so much Bibi.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Halloween! I went for an orange theme today.


----------



## Monique1004

.


----------



## Monique1004

Trick-or-treat!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

In the boutique today with my square lambskin firecracker red mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4237901
> 
> 
> My new jumbo and I attending a political event today!
> 
> I’m also wearing a Karl Lagerfeld jacket that is very Chanel-esque. I should add a brooch and no one would be the wiser!


Totally BEAUTIFUL....everything !! Gorgeous hair too


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Blue grey doesn't matter: still a beauty and perfect with your lovely outfit!





love2learn said:


> She does look a little blue in the picture, but we know this beauty is grey


Just a friendly hello, hug & thank you to both of you dearest chanel gal pals!


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Trick-or-treat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238982
> View attachment 4238983





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Happy Halloweeen to all my beautiful friends on TPF! It’s been awhile..





Panzanella said:


> Off to after party. Who says you can’t mix Chanel with Halloween!
> View attachment 4238454


Wow!  I’m seriously impressed w/ all of you & your Halloween costumes! Bet you had a blast Karl would be VERY impressed!!


----------



## Kendie26

Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


----------



## Christofle

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane



The leather looks so plush


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


such a beauty!  Babe just made my day better! hope your well dearest Kendie


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> In the boutique today with my square lambskin firecracker red mini.


Stunning as always DM - did you go to shop before the price increase? I can't believe the new prices


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> @Dextersmom Thank you again my dear friend for your sweet words!!
> 
> @stylistbydesign Thank you very much! Do you have a Miss Shiva??
> I was soo happy when I found Miss Shiva a year later after the release.
> 
> Aww thank you soo much dear, I really appreciate it!
> How is life in Dubai??
> 
> @Jkfashionstyle Thank you!!


Dearest Bibi
so sorry for the late response, its a very busy time searching for my next career move. 
Dubai is beautiful and the weather is perfect.i will try my best to take more daily pictures so I can share the beauty of Dubai


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane



I love that she has a name, and I love the chevron!! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Stunning as always DM - did you go to shop before the price increase? I can't believe the new prices


Thank you so much.  I hear you on the price increase....it is such a bummer.  I was there to look at the Cruise lambskin red mini, which I passed on.  It was basically identical to the one I am wearing in this shot, except I prefer the lghw on mine.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


So gorgeous and dreamy, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> In the boutique today with my square lambskin firecracker red mini.


You rock, my lovely friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You rock, my lovely friend!


Thank you again, lovely Auvina.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Love this “babe” sooo much, she’s the most beautiful ever! You look very adorable, sweet Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC. 
PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC.
> PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.



So cute!!  Pink and red together is just one of my favorite combinations.  [emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Loooove this bag and how you styled it - you look wonderful! It’s the best reissue ever, of course. As you know, mine is called the ‘kendie’! I was just able to find the grey version from the same season pre-loved - I’m so happy. For sure these are my favourite Chanels ever. And on the subject of price increases today, I way prefer the previous collections to what is even being released right now, which makes me grateful that the height of my Chanel mania was then and not now, because of style and prices. ❤️❤️


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Babe and her mom are stunning beauties!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Wow every Chanel lovelies look soooo beautiful with their Chanels here!!  I've missed another weeks again but they all are great healing on my eyes and heart after finally finished Halloween kids events...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


LOOOOVVVEE to "see" you!!!  and your "Babe" here again my darling friend!!!  so excited to see you're well What a yummy color on distressed leather, every time I see your babe I just wanna touch and enjoy that squishy feels so badly & I completely understand your "insane" love for her


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Monique1004 said:


> Trick-or-treat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238982
> View attachment 4238983


What a FUN pic!!! @Monique1004


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> In the boutique today with my square lambskin firecracker red mini.


Beautiful as always my gorgeous friend!! I LOVE your fire red lamb SQUARE beauty on you soooo much ( I know we love our square little bit more...shhhh  )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me... 
Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~


----------



## Christofle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912



Awesome boots!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Christofle said:


> Awesome boots!


Thanks so much!!! @Christofle


----------



## aki_sato

The brooch


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane




We need a new emoticons for the love this bag evokes!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC.
> PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.


Looks gorgeous as ALWAYS, lovely friend! And I adore your CC sandals sooo much!


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912


Fabulous looking, my beautiful friend! Your new boots are the killers.....oh my...
So happy “seeing” you here, darling shopgirl4cc!




shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938


This is absolutely the most luxurious timeless piece!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looks gorgeous as ALWAYS, lovely friend! And I adore your CC sandals sooo much!


Thank you so much, my darling friend. 


stylistbydesign said:


> So cute!!  Pink and red together is just one of my favorite combinations.  [emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️


Thank you, stylistbydesign. 



shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful as always my gorgeous friend!! I LOVE your fire red lamb SQUARE beauty on you soooo much ( I know we love our square little bit more...shhhh  )


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  It is always so nice to see you.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938





shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912


What a special treat!!!  It is so wonderful to see you, my darling friend.  You are always missed and how gorgeous you look, as always.  I love your boots, your Boy and your buttery lambskin classic....you are my Chanel idol.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Both mini's are gorgeous!!  Love those pants with both your sneakers and the Mary janes!!





love2learn said:


> Another amazing look DM!!  Love your new loafers too!!


Thank you so much, @love2learn.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> What a special treat!!!  It is so wonderful to see you, my darling friend.  You are always missed and how gorgeous you look, as always.  I love your boots, your Boy and your buttery lambskin classic....you are my Chanel idol.


OH no  You make me blush...  You're always just too generous and sweet, my gorgeous friend  No no no, YOU are the idol and my Chanel  Love


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous looking, my beautiful friend! Your new boots are the killers.....oh my...
> So happy “seeing” you here, darling shopgirl4cc!
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely the most luxurious timeless piece!



You're the loveliest darling, my sweet friend @Auvina15  Thank you thank you so much for your beautiful heart and words always!!  I am so lucky and blessed to have you as a beautiful Chanel friend here


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Love your babe! She is so gorgeous!   Have a beautiful week!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.  I hear you on the price increase....it is such a bummer.  I was there to look at the Cruise lambskin red mini, which I passed on.  It was basically identical to the one I am wearing in this shot, except I prefer the lghw on mine.


I love all your accessories! you have such great taste 
it looks like I will be stepping back from Chanel Bags now, and stick to SLG and maybe some more jewellery, luckily I am happy with my bag collection!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC.
> PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.


absolutely perfect combination!


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938


just stunning!


----------



## March786

aki_sato said:


> The brooch


that's a beautiful Chanel brooch


----------



## Bibi25260

Christofle said:


> Happy Halloween! I went for an orange theme today.


Oh wow I'm loving your sparkly chevron! And what a surprise it also can be dressed down and suits your Halloween outfit


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> The brooch


 I can’t express how much I LOVE this brooch!! I’m pretty insane over it darling S & it’s the one that got away from me but SO thrilled you got this one. Truly 1 of the prettiest EVER (imho)


----------



## Bibi25260

Monique1004 said:


> Trick-or-treat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238982
> View attachment 4238983


Cool outfit and your beautiful red compliments it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> In the boutique today with my square lambskin firecracker red mini.


Love your entire outfit: skirt, shoes, hat etc and your fierce mini just the right pop of color!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912





shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938


   Woohooo, “SHE” is back again  LOVE both mods dearest.....bad memory on me, but I’m not remembering your stunning Boy...he is super close to my Boy (only difference being mine is the pleated version of chevron pattern) Your boots are smokin’ HOT, like sexy beautiful YOU!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Soo in LOVE with your beautiful babe!  
Perfect with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Dearest Bibi
> so sorry for the late response, its a very busy time searching for my next career move.
> Dubai is beautiful and the weather is perfect.i will try my best to take more daily pictures so I can share the beauty of Dubai


Beter late than never 
I'm very eager to hear when you make your decision for your next career.
Enjoy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC.
> PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.


Compliments for the combos you always make!  the red!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912


I also don't remember your stunning chevron Boy.
LOVE the boots, they're soo cool and yet casual chic!!


shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938


It looks soo soft and lucious! Want to touch it...


----------



## Kendie26

Christofle said:


> The leather looks so plush





March786 said:


> such a beauty!  Babe just made my day better! hope your well dearest Kendie





stylistbydesign said:


> I love that she has a name, and I love the chevron!! [emoji7]





Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous and dreamy, my friend.





Auvina15 said:


> Love this “babe” sooo much, she’s the most beautiful ever! You look very adorable, sweet Kendie!





Baghongkonglady said:


> Loooove this bag and how you styled it - you look wonderful! It’s the best reissue ever, of course. As you know, mine is called the ‘kendie’! I was just able to find the grey version from the same season pre-loved - I’m so happy. For sure these are my favourite Chanels ever. And on the subject of price increases today, I way prefer the previous collections to what is even being released right now, which makes me grateful that the height of my Chanel mania was then and not now, because of style and prices. ❤️❤️





More bags said:


> Babe and her mom are stunning beauties!





shopgirl4cc said:


> LOOOOVVVEE to "see" you!!!  and your "Babe" here again my darling friend!!!  so excited to see you're well What a yummy color on distressed leather, every time I see your babe I just wanna touch and enjoy that squishy feels so badly & I completely understand your "insane" love for her





aki_sato said:


> We need a new emoticons for the love this bag evokes!!!





Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love your babe! She is so gorgeous!   Have a beautiful week!





Bibi25260 said:


> Soo in LOVE with your beautiful babe!
> Perfect with your lovely outfit!


Big hello & thanks kindly to ALL of you~WOW! My “Babe” reissue thanks you too So fun sharing pics with all of you amazing people!! Haha @stylistbydesign perhaps you also name some of your special bags?!
@Baghongkonglady ~HELLO & SO wonderful “seeing” you as it’s been a while. I’m so flattered you refer to yours as “the kendie!” That makes my day-thank you!And gosh I’d LOVE to see your grey version....that one is a rare, special specimen indeed! Huge Congrats! @aki_sato 
Too funny-yes new emoticons please! I remember “Babe” as being the beginning of our friendship


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> The brooch


Soo pretty! And love how you displayed it.


----------



## Christofle

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh wow I'm loving your sparkly chevron! And what a surprise it also can be dressed down and suits your Halloween outfit


 
Thanks

I know it’s supposed to be a “dressy” bag but I somehow can’t picture it with a sport jacket. So I’ve decided that it’s my casual bag that just happens to be really sparkly. 

Plus whenever I wear it my girlfriend gives me the biggest eye roll but I just remind her that male ducks are the pretty ones.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Compliments for the combos you always make!  the red!


Thank you, lovely.  


March786 said:


> I love all your accessories! you have such great taste
> it looks like I will be stepping back from Chanel Bags now, and stick to SLG and maybe some more jewellery, luckily I am happy with my bag collection!






March786 said:


> absolutely perfect combination!


Thank you so much, kind March and me too.....will really have to think hard about adding any more Chanel bags at this point.



Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire outfit: skirt, shoes, hat etc and your fierce mini just the right pop of color!


Thank you again, sweet Bibi.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Christofle said:


> Happy Halloween! I went for an orange theme today.


This is a collector's Chanel @Christofle  What a fun bag & Perfect you paired with Halloween!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> I also don't remember your stunning chevron Boy.
> LOVE the boots, they're soo cool and yet casual chic!!
> 
> It looks soo soft and lucious! Want to touch it...





Kendie26 said:


> Woohooo, “SHE” is back again  LOVE both mods dearest.....bad memory on me, but I’m not remembering your stunning Boy...he is super close to my Boy (only difference being mine is the pleated version of chevron pattern) Your boots are smokin’ HOT, like sexy beautiful YOU!



Thank you both sweetest Chanel friends   You ladies are just so fun and lovely!! 
Oh no @Kendie26 @Bibi25260  you don't remember my only boy??  This??  ( I'm just kidding  ) Ya, This is my only boy in my Chanel collection....which I purchased at boutique in Paris in March 2016.... It was totally an unplanned purchase at that time. I wasn't into any boy for years but fell in love with this one madly when saw it on desplay and it was love at first sight...  So now I guess you remember... here is my old pic for you two ~ my chevron calfskin boy old medium size


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> just stunning!


Thank you my sweet friend @March786  Hope you have a wonderful Friday & weekend!


----------



## bagloverny

Black beauty....my 225 so black reissue


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane



You know how much I adore this bag Kendie!!! You can never post enough pics of it...absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Panzanella

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh my loving your 'vintage' look!


Thank you dear Bibi for your kind words! 


Dextersmom said:


> Awesome look, Panzanella!!!


Aww, thank you dear DM 


Kendie26 said:


> Wow!  I’m seriously impressed w/ all of you & your Halloween costumes! Bet you had a blast Karl would be VERY impressed!!


Thank you Kendie


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912





shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938



Gorgeous bags and shots @shopgirl4cc  Love seeing you back again.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC.
> PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.



Lovely red WOC and match perfectly with your outfit  @Dextersmom


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

aki_sato said:


> The brooch


Classic brooch, love it!  @aki_sato


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Beautiful “babe” indeed @Kendie26  I wanna kiss and pat your “babe”


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Soo stylish! Love it!





Bibi25260 said:


> Hello miss Grey! Love your grey with gold!



Thank you lovely @Bibi25260


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Big hello & thanks kindly to ALL of you~WOW! My “Babe” reissue thanks you too So fun sharing pics with all of you amazing people!! Haha @stylistbydesign perhaps you also name some of your special bags?!
> @Baghongkonglady ~HELLO & SO wonderful “seeing” you as it’s been a while. I’m so flattered you refer to yours as “the kendie!” That makes my day-thank you!And gosh I’d LOVE to see your grey version....that one is a rare, special specimen indeed! Huge Congrats! @aki_sato
> Too funny-yes new emoticons please! I remember “Babe” as being the beginning of our friendship


You are the loveliest ever, dear Kendie! I’m so happy you are back here - I have missed you and your posts. I don’t think I’ve ever posted a picture to this thread but here is my ‘grey Kendie’ . I literally can’t stop wearing this bag. Today it’s with a smarter outfit, but every other day this week it’s been with neutral tops and jeans. Looooove this thread and all the lovely, kind and frankly beautiful ladies here!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Happy Halloweeen to all my beautiful friends on TPF! It’s been awhile..


Love! Such cute Halloween outfits on you girls!  @Firstchanellv28


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

love2learn said:


> I knew you'd rock this gorgeous tweed!!  You always look fabulous  Love those soooooo cute Gucci boots!!





love2learn said:


> Your grey mini looks perfect with your outfit!!


Thank you for the lovely compliments @love2learn


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely red WOC and match perfectly with your outfit  @Dextersmom


Thank you, Jkfashionstyle.


----------



## Dextersmom

Baghongkonglady said:


> You are the loveliest ever, dear Kendie! I’m so happy you are back here - I have missed you and your posts. I don’t think I’ve ever posted a picture to this thread but here is my ‘grey Kendie’ . I literally can’t stop wearing this bag. Today it’s with a smarter outfit, but every other day this week it’s been with neutral tops and jeans. Looooove this thread and all the lovely, kind and frankly beautiful ladies here!


You look so pretty and your Reissue is stunning.


----------



## dotty8

Baghongkonglady said:


> You are the loveliest ever, dear Kendie! I’m so happy you are back here - I have missed you and your posts. I don’t think I’ve ever posted a picture to this thread but here is my ‘grey Kendie’ . I literally can’t stop wearing this bag. Today it’s with a smarter outfit, but every other day this week it’s been with neutral tops and jeans. Looooove this thread and all the lovely, kind and frankly beautiful ladies here!



Gorgeous  And what a lovely dress


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kisa said:


> Got the flu, hoping my new chanel pieces cheer me up, and hide the fact that I'm basically wearing pajamas to run errands today, haha.


You look really good for being sick.


----------



## Bibi25260

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 4240965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black beauty....my 225 so black reissue


Indeed a black beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Baghongkonglady said:


> You are the loveliest ever, dear Kendie! I’m so happy you are back here - I have missed you and your posts. I don’t think I’ve ever posted a picture to this thread but here is my ‘grey Kendie’ . I literally can’t stop wearing this bag. Today it’s with a smarter outfit, but every other day this week it’s been with neutral tops and jeans. Looooove this thread and all the lovely, kind and frankly beautiful ladies here!


A timeless beauty!! And a gorgeous brooch!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


You look stunning!!!  That coat is fabulous and your belt and bag are perfection.


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789



I really like your tote (note to self to look into this one ) but let’s talk about your coat — so elegant and classy.  You look fantastic Bibi.


----------



## Rami00

Breakfast at Tiffany’s


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my green ballerinas today.


----------



## Vanana

First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size


----------



## Vanana

Reissue was my companion on recent visit to Belgium. Great times all around


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size
> View attachment 4242082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242086


Gorgeous look, Vanana.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


Not easy to pull off a red coat @Bibi25260, looks great on you!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size
> View attachment 4242082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242086


Casual but edgy, love this whole look   @Vanana


----------



## love2learn

Panzanella said:


> Off to after party. Who says you can’t mix Chanel with Halloween!
> View attachment 4238454


Oh how pretty and cute you look!!


----------



## love2learn

Christofle said:


> Happy Halloween! I went for an orange theme today.


Love your flap with your shirt!  You had the orange and black going for Halloween


----------



## love2learn

Monique1004 said:


> Trick-or-treat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238982
> View attachment 4238983


What a great mom you are to dress up (and look totally amazing in your costume)!!  Love how well your mini goes with your costume.


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> In the boutique today with my square lambskin firecracker red mini.


You look stunning as usual.  I read in your thread you didn't buy the new color red mini.  It sounded like you knew you had made the right choice not to buy and how much you love the one you have so much more.


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Since it’s been a really long time since I’ve posted my beige chevron reissue (226), here’s “Babe” (yes, that’s her name) My love for this bag is insane


Oh dear Kendie, how I love this beautiful Babe!!!  I guess I forgot about this beauty, but I'm so happy you shared a picture with us  This is one of those unicorn bags really.  It's a neutral color, but it's the WOW factor that this color just subtlety charms you with  You look beautiful


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC.
> PS. Also wanted to share that imo a Neverfull and WOC are a match made in heaven.


What a stunning Woc!!  NF's come in very handy, and when needed can do their job of "toting" our other gems around.


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912


Your Boy is just so beautiful and your whole outfit looks amazing!!  Love your new boots too!!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938


  That's all I've got..... just love eyes!!


----------



## love2learn

aki_sato said:


> The brooch


So classic and feminine!!  Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you both sweetest Chanel friends   You ladies are just so fun and lovely!!
> Oh no @Kendie26 @Bibi25260  you don't remember my only boy??  This??  ( I'm just kidding  ) Ya, This is my only boy in my Chanel collection....which I purchased at boutique in Paris in March 2016.... It was totally an unplanned purchase at that time. I wasn't into any boy for years but fell in love with this one madly when saw it on desplay and it was love at first sight...  So now I guess you remember... here is my old pic for you two ~ my chevron calfskin boy old medium size
> View attachment 4240843


What???  The only Boy in your magnificent collection??  Well, it would be hard to find another Boy that would be more stunning than this beauty  Loved the Boy's story too


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


Oh Bibi!!!!  WOW WOW WOW   You look so amazing and I can't take my eyes off of your coat  Love your belt, love your bag, LOVE EVERYTHING!!!  Absolutely stunning in every way!!


----------



## love2learn

Rami00 said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany’s


Gorgeous reissue and picture!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


Love how you paired your LV Neo Noe with your cute ballerinas!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size
> View attachment 4242082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242086


I remember your reveal with this beauty!!  This is her first outing?  She's such a beauty 



Vanana said:


> Reissue was my companion on recent visit to Belgium. Great times all around
> View attachment 4242089
> View attachment 4242090
> View attachment 4242091


Reissues are just the best.  I'm sure Belgium was amazing at this time of year.


----------



## deb68nc

Haven’t been on in a while loving everyone’s posts. Here i am with my blue ba...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany’s


Hi beautiful Rami  Dear my twins ( for same 225 RHW ) I know you're an originator of Reissue boom in PF  How's your 226 GHW? I miss her on you...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


I love your necklace ( look like beautiful precious stone...) on you again! My gorgeous friend, your Neonoe look perfect on you and beautiful blue / green ballerina look so pretty on your slender legs


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


That gorgeous RED coat looks great on you Bibi!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size
> View attachment 4242082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242086


Beautiful!!  I love your reissue & really love your booties 


Vanana said:


> Reissue was my companion on recent visit to Belgium. Great times all around
> View attachment 4242089
> View attachment 4242090
> View attachment 4242091


I agree! Reissue is the best for travel companion!!Hope you had a wonderful travel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous bags and shots @shopgirl4cc  Love seeing you back again.



Thank you so much my pretty friend @Jkfashionstyle !! I missed you and hope you visit my thread ( bathroom shot ) with your gorgeous shots again Hope you have a wonderful weekend my friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Your Boy is just so beautiful and your whole outfit looks amazing!!  Love your new boots too!!





love2learn said:


> That's all I've got..... just love eyes!!





love2learn said:


> What???  The only Boy in your magnificent collection??  Well, it would be hard to find another Boy that would be more stunning than this beauty  Loved the Boy's story too


Hi beautiful! my lovely friend @love2learn I've missed you Ohh...thanks so much for your sweet heart and words! You're always sooo sweet and such a generous lady  I hope you have a fabulous weekend my beautiful friend


----------



## Monique1004

love2learn said:


> What a great mom you are to dress up (and look totally amazing in your costume)!!  Love how well your mini goes with your costume.



Thank you. I think I secretly enjoy it more than my kids since I didn’t grow up with Halloween when I was young. LOL~


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love how you paired your LV Neo Noe with your cute ballerinas!





love2learn said:


> What a stunning Woc!!  NF's come in very handy, and when needed can do their job of "toting" our other gems around.


Thank you so much for your kind words, love2learn.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your necklace ( look like beautiful precious stone...) on you again! My gorgeous friend, your Neonoe look perfect on you and beautiful blue / green ballerina look so pretty on your slender legs


My darling shopgirl4cc, you are too kind to me and I thank you.  I know we both love our turquoise gems, don't we?    These ballerinas are definitely blue/green like my necklace, as you mentioned. Chanel needs to hire someone to help them with their color palette, for sure.  I definitely wouldn't have named these ballerinas green.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> My darling shopgirl4cc, you are too kind to me and I thank you.  I know we both love our turquoise gems, don't we?    These ballerinas are definitely blue/green like my necklace, as you mentioned. Chanel needs to hire someone to help them with their color palette, for sure.  I definitely wouldn't have named these ballerinas green.


Ahaha so true! I agree with you Chanel needs true artists for naming for sure  Your turquoise look so high quality level gem I always wanted to ask you where you gotsuch gorgeous one  Perfectly match on your beautiful neck and your turquoise ballerina


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahaha so true! I agree with you Chanel needs true artists for naming for sure  Your turquoise look so high quality level gem I always wanted to ask you where you gotsuch gorgeous one  Perfectly match on your beautiful neck and your turquoise ballerina


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  This piece is from Monica Vinader and I purchased it at Nordstrom.  It came in different sizes and metals.  I chose rose gold and the chain by the same brand was separate and there were many styles to choose from.  I really like the quality of this brand and also have 3 of their baja pave diamond bracelets ( in rose, yellow, and white gold) that I often wear.


----------



## JLbb

Small classic during the weekend


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


@Bibi25260, you are making me wish for cold weather!  The only thing I really miss about the cold weather is all the fabulous fashion.  You are stunning!  



Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


I love how your necklace coordinates perfectly with your ballerinas, @Dextersmom !  You have casual chic down perfectly.  



Vanana said:


> First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size
> View attachment 4242082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242086


Love the Lucky Charms AND your gorgeous booties, Ms. @Vanana!  The green is a lovely pop of color on you.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, kind March and me too.....will really have to think hard about adding any more Chanel bags at this point.
> 
> 
> Thank you again, sweet Bibi.



DM I will keep an eye on your LV and Gucci purchases also  I love your LV chapeau


----------



## goafternoontea

Sunday dating with this lovely boy 
Happy weekend girls


----------



## goafternoontea

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912



 Cool shot and styling! I have the same chevron boy too


----------



## goafternoontea

love2learn said:


> Such a beauty!!!  Love how well the lizard pares with the ivory color



Thanks a lot dear


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you both sweetest Chanel friends   You ladies are just so fun and lovely!!
> Oh no @Kendie26 @Bibi25260  you don't remember my only boy??  This??  ( I'm just kidding  ) Ya, This is my only boy in my Chanel collection....which I purchased at boutique in Paris in March 2016.... It was totally an unplanned purchase at that time. I wasn't into any boy for years but fell in love with this one madly when saw it on desplay and it was love at first sight...  So now I guess you remember... here is my old pic for you two ~ my chevron calfskin boy old medium size
> View attachment 4240843


Yes girl, yes....i totally remember this pic. SHAME on ME for not remembering your beautiful Boy a few days ago. My memory is seriously THE worst, just ask my husband! You & I got our Boys right around the same time (mine a little later in 2016 from Metiers collection) I promise I will not forget yours again!


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> You are the loveliest ever, dear Kendie! I’m so happy you are back here - I have missed you and your posts. I don’t think I’ve ever posted a picture to this thread but here is my ‘grey Kendie’ . I literally can’t stop wearing this bag. Today it’s with a smarter outfit, but every other day this week it’s been with neutral tops and jeans. Looooove this thread and all the lovely, kind and frankly beautiful ladies here!


   It simply can’t get any better than this my dearest friend!! WOWEE you are 1 lucky lady to own both beige & grey! True neutral lovers paradise You look BEAUTIFUL w/ her on & your dress is lovely (& Thanks kindly for your thoughtful compliments)


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> You know how much I adore this bag Kendie!!! You can never post enough pics of it...absolutely stunning!!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful “babe” indeed @Kendie26  I wanna kiss and pat your “babe”





love2learn said:


> Oh dear Kendie, how I love this beautiful Babe!!!  I guess I forgot about this beauty, but I'm so happy you shared a picture with us  This is one of those unicorn bags really.  It's a neutral color, but it's the WOW factor that this color just subtlety charms you with  You look beautiful


Many Thanks to all of you dearest Chanel lovers...sincerely appreciate it! “Babe” is blushingfrom your compliments
Your black chevron 225 is everything  @bagloverny


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


QUEEN!!! #karlProud! Diva Divine....that’s you my darling!


----------



## Kendie26

Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


----------



## Panzanella

love2learn said:


> Oh how pretty and cute you look!!


Aww, thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> DM I will keep an eye on your LV and Gucci purchases also  I love your LV chapeau


Thank you, March786.  I have been having some fun lately with LV bags and Gucci shoes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


Such a pretty look, my friend.


----------



## scivolare

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


LOVE! That bag is gorgeous . I love the placement of the brooch too. I’m going to need to try that


----------



## scivolare

First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late ❤️


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.



You look gorgeous, my friend!  So creative with the brooch at your waist...brooch supastar! [emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4242909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late [emoji173]️



Yay for first posts!  Love your outfit AND that bag...oh my!  [emoji4]


----------



## boomer1234

Sunday brunch! I love my dark pink mini


----------



## steffysstyle

Making an effort to use my beige flap more often in autumn and winter


----------



## scivolare

stylistbydesign said:


> Yay for first posts!  Love your outfit AND that bag...oh my!  [emoji4]


Thank you!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Been away for a while... it’s nice to be back & see everyone’s beautiful photos again   ... Have a great week ahead guys   !


----------



## Baghongkonglady

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4242909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late ❤️


Looove everything about your outfit, amazing bag, top, boots... stunning look!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


Lovely outfit and you look so slim! I remember reading some time ago about how you were working out etc - you look amazing and I need to take a leaf out of your book! And I looooove that reissue. Your whole outfit is so feminine and beautiful！


----------



## love2learn

JLbb said:


> Small classic during the weekend
> View attachment 4242449


Love this color so much


----------



## love2learn

goafternoontea said:


> View attachment 4242516
> 
> Sunday dating with this lovely boy
> Happy weekend girls


Love your Boy, watch, and outfit!!  Everything is gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


Stunning again!!  Pearly beige is "Babe's" sister almost  Love your placement of your beautiful brooch too!!


----------



## love2learn

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4242909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late ❤️


You look gorgeous and your bag is stunning!!


----------



## love2learn

boomer1234 said:


> Sunday brunch! I love my dark pink mini


I'm loving seeing it  So pretty!!!


----------



## love2learn

steffysstyle said:


> Making an effort to use my beige flap more often in autumn and winter
> 
> View attachment 4243054


You look amazing!!  Love your coat and how everything just meshes together and looks perfect!!


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Been away for a while... it’s nice to be back & see everyone’s beautiful photos again   ... Have a great week ahead guys   !
> View attachment 4243083
> View attachment 4243082


Wow!!!  Love the sitting down picture and the standing up picture!!  I love your hat by your flap.  It just looks perfect together!!


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> Wow!!!  Love the sitting down picture and the standing up picture!!  I love your hat by your flap.  It just looks perfect together!!


Thanks  ! Love that sailor cap   But hubby teases me as his “chauffeur” so I took a photo here by the driver side


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks  ! Love that sailor cap   But hubby teases me as his “chauffeur” so I took a photo here by the driver side
> View attachment 4243456



So funny[emoji23].  Some girls can wear hats and look so cute and you’re one of them!!  Love it!


----------



## AuthenticLux

My fave❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty look, my friend.





scivolare said:


> LOVE! That bag is gorgeous . I love the placement of the brooch too. I’m going to need to try that





stylistbydesign said:


> You look gorgeous, my friend!  So creative with the brooch at your waist...brooch supastar! [emoji7]





Baghongkonglady said:


> Lovely outfit and you look so slim! I remember reading some time ago about how you were working out etc - you look amazing and I need to take a leaf out of your book! And I looooove that reissue. Your whole outfit is so feminine and beautiful！





love2learn said:


> Stunning again!!  Pearly beige is "Babe's" sister almost  Love your placement of your beautiful brooch too!!


Many Thanks to ALL of you beauties!! Truly appreciate your kindness, always
High praise from you my beauty @Dextersmom 
@scivolare and @stylistbydesign You are “killling it” in your SupaFine modshot scivolare! Your bag is a true gem & collectors piece & it looks amazing on you! Definitely try the brooch at your waist! I do it often these days as some of my clothes are a little big, so it helps to pull in some material w/ a brooch (sadly that wasn’t the best pic & looked off center). Aw, you are just WAY too kind & darling @Baghongkonglady thank you! Yes, i have lost weight this year. I made health a priority this year & surprisingly it’s been pretty easy for me as I’ve struggled with my weight all my life. I basically just use the app “MyFitnessPal” & walking/alternate jogging everyday. You look perfect & beautiful in your mod w/ the grey reissue so please “keep the leaf in your book” if that makes sense!!@love2learn 
Yes, so true...she IS Babe’s sister. For a short time after I got that pearly beige, I thought I made a mistake because having 2 neutral reissues in the same size was not a necessity & I would not do the same thing today in purchasing both of them, but I no longer regret having pearly beige quilt because she is so pretty & she’s held up perfectly (as I know people have said the metallics are prone to wear & tear)Hope you are enjoying your gorgeous reissue as well


----------



## Kendie26

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4242909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late ❤️


I know I commented in group post above but just wanted to welcome you here w/ your first glorious mod! The Chanel gang here is PHENOMENAL & we hope to see lots of you/your mods. You rock your reissue PERFECTLY! I seriously love your blouse & those boots


----------



## Kendie26

boomer1234 said:


> Sunday brunch! I love my dark pink mini


 spectacular bag & your pic captures her beauty perfectly


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Been away for a while... it’s nice to be back & see everyone’s beautiful photos again   ... Have a great week ahead guys   !
> View attachment 4243083
> View attachment 4243082


Chic alert! Girl, you are on fire here! Those boots-whoa!!!& you look adorbs in the cap, Ms Chauffeur!!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Making an effort to use my beige flap more often in autumn and winter
> 
> View attachment 4243054


 Classic, timeless beauty....beige is my life so you know I’m LOVING this ensemble & photo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look stunning!!!  That coat is fabulous and your belt and bag are perfection.


@Dextersmom Thank you soo much my friend, soo sweet of you!!  


Iamminda said:


> I really like your tote (note to self to look into this one ) but let’s talk about your coat — so elegant and classy.  You look fantastic Bibi.


@Iamminda Thank you very much for your sweet compliment, you're super kind! 
The tote is unfortunenatly discontinued but you sure will find a preloved one. Highly recommend this tote: not big or small (probably a tad bigger than the medium camera bag), easy to carry and light weight.
The coat is a oldie 



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not easy to pull off a red coat @Bibi25260, looks great on you!


@Jkfashionstyle Aww thank you! The coat was also in black available but it didn't stood out as this red one.
But I love seeing you in reds also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


Just the right pop of color along with your necklace! I'm not into green but yours are very gorgeous!
Looking fabulous again!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Oh Bibi!!!!  WOW WOW WOW   You look so amazing and I can't take my eyes off of your coat  Love your belt, love your bag, LOVE EVERYTHING!!!  Absolutely stunning in every way!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> That gorgeous RED coat looks great on you Bibi!!


Fellow Chanel lovers/friends thank you very much for your sweet compliments, I really appreciate it!  

I didn't expect so much love for the coat, it's an oldie.


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> @Bibi25260, you are making me wish for cold weather!  The only thing I really miss about the cold weather is all the fabulous fashion.  You are stunning!


Aww thank you!
But be careful what you wish for, I don't like cold weather, but you're right the only thing about it you can dress soo differently and soo much options.


----------



## Pattyyx

In Japan My first Chanel , a small reissue 2.55 in aged calfskin
So in love in reissue!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> QUEEN!!! #karlProud! Diva Divine....that’s you my darling!



Here you again: spoiling me with your super sweet words and making my day! Thank you soo much my friend!  


Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


Your pearly reissue is soo femine and chic/beautiful!! Perfect combo with your brooch, compliments for the placement! 
And love your color combo outfit!
@Kendie26 But what do you mean *last post for now*?? You're taking a break from the forum??


----------



## Bibi25260

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4242909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late ❤️


Welcome!
You look fabulous! Love the blouse and your bag of course!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Making an effort to use my beige flap more often in autumn and winter
> 
> View attachment 4243054


Well done!! Love the color combos!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Been away for a while... it’s nice to be back & see everyone’s beautiful photos again   ... Have a great week ahead guys   !
> View attachment 4243083
> View attachment 4243082


What a perfect match your bag and cap with the brooch!!
Have a great week also!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Just the right pop of color along with your necklace! I'm not into green but yours are very gorgeous!
> Looking fabulous again!


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you both sweetest Chanel friends   You ladies are just so fun and lovely!!
> Oh no @Kendie26 @Bibi25260  you don't remember my only boy??  This??  ( I'm just kidding  ) Ya, This is my only boy in my Chanel collection....which I purchased at boutique in Paris in March 2016.... It was totally an unplanned purchase at that time. I wasn't into any boy for years but fell in love with this one madly when saw it on desplay and it was love at first sight...  So now I guess you remember... here is my old pic for you two ~ my chevron calfskin boy old medium size
> View attachment 4240843


Thank you for the reminder!  seeing this pic I'm sure I've seen it, soo sorry!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Many Thanks to ALL of you beauties!! Truly appreciate your kindness, always
> High praise from you my beauty @Dextersmom
> @scivolare and @stylistbydesign You are “killling it” in your SupaFine modshot scivolare! Your bag is a true gem & collectors piece & it looks amazing on you! Definitely try the brooch at your waist! I do it often these days as some of my clothes are a little big, so it helps to pull in some material w/ a brooch (sadly that wasn’t the best pic & looked off center). Aw, you are just WAY too kind & darling @Baghongkonglady thank you! Yes, i have lost weight this year. I made health a priority this year & surprisingly it’s been pretty easy for me as I’ve struggled with my weight all my life. I basically just use the app “MyFitnessPal” & walking/alternate jogging everyday. You look perfect & beautiful in your mod w/ the grey reissue so please “keep the leaf in your book” if that makes sense!!@love2learn
> Yes, so true...she IS Babe’s sister. For a short time after I got that pearly beige, I thought I made a mistake because having 2 neutral reissues in the same size was not a necessity & I would not do the same thing today in purchasing both of them, but I no longer regret having pearly beige quilt because she is so pretty & she’s held up perfectly (as I know people have said the metallics are prone to wear & tear)Hope you are enjoying your gorgeous reissue as well


Thanks so much, dear Kendie. I’m also really trying to make health a priority and working out definitely makes me happier, but I haven’t necessarily seen a change yet. Still, I’m happy just with the health benefits.

I’m interested in your comment that though you are glad you have your pearly reissue, you wouldn’t necessarily make the same choice again in buying it. I’m intrigued and impressed by the fact that you are over buying more bags and would love to know how you got to that point or what ideas/thinking brought you to that place, if you wouldn’t mind sharing. Can you sprinkle some of that wisdom over this way?

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


I adore this whole ensemble  so much, darling Kendie! Such a gorgeous bag and I love the way your wearing that beautiful brooch!
But wait.... you’ll still be around here, won’t you? What did you mean about “ last post for now...”? Oh No no no...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goafternoontea said:


> Cool shot and styling! I have the same chevron boy too


Thank you! @goafternoontea    to chevron boy twins! I love pet him he's sooo smooth on chevron calfskin, isn't he?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Yes girl, yes....i totally remember this pic. SHAME on ME for not remembering your beautiful Boy a few days ago. My memory is seriously THE worst, just ask my husband! You & I got our Boys right around the same time (mine a little later in 2016 from Metiers collection) I promise I will not forget yours again!


No worries my darling friend no matter what, i just love you a lot ~~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

JLbb said:


> Small classic during the weekend
> View attachment 4242449


Beautiful! such a great quality small flap!  I miss that year so much now @JLbb  you have such a gem


----------



## deb68nc

Ootd...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


What a gorgeous sheen on your pearly reissue!! I never get tired of looking at your reissue collection You're truly a Chanel neutrals & reissues  
Awww.....I'll miss you so badly again, my darling friend  We need our  here, you know..... But I understand that well  & Hope i made on time this time before you'll be gone again ~ ( I might be gone suddenly again as well...life gets too busy in time... ) Just wanted to say,  Meanwhile I wish you the best my sweetest   Much Love


----------



## shopgirl4cc

boomer1234 said:


> Sunday brunch! I love my dark pink mini


So pretty min! @boomer1234


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Been away for a while... it’s nice to be back & see everyone’s beautiful photos again   ... Have a great week ahead guys   !
> View attachment 4243083
> View attachment 4243082


Woo hoo!! Cool girl!!!! @luvlux64  Love your style!!Yay to twins on both of bag & accessories


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Making an effort to use my beige flap more often in autumn and winter
> 
> View attachment 4243054


You look beautiful perfectly as always!! @steffysstyle


----------



## shopgirl4cc

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4242909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting in this thread! I’m not usually this put together, but loved my outfit from yesterday, and the iridescent purple reissue has quickly become my favorite bag as of late ❤️


Beautiful!!! @scivolare


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Pattyyx said:


> In Japan My first Chanel , a small reissue 2.55 in aged calfskin
> So in love in reissue!


OMG you look so pretty and adorable!! @Pattyyx  Best & cutest pic ever!  I love your reissue on you! Looks perfect size on you ( we're twines on 225 GHW ) AND I LOVE you posed in front of Japanese Organic Rice's   & also so funny the pose of a boy who was caught by a chance background!  Oh I miss Japan so much ( & yummy foods ) Are you travelling there? Hope you have a fabulous time


----------



## Ramai

Pattyyx said:


> In Japan My first Chanel , a small reissue 2.55 in aged calfskin
> So in love in reissue!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


You look sooo gorgeous, my friend! And I love your lovely practical tote! What a nice way to wear it too, just beautiful and understated!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


Omg....I love love this!!! Beautiful you, beautiful bag, beautiful shoes, skirt and that necklace... you are KILLING IT!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you for the reminder!  seeing this pic I'm sure I've seen it, soo sorry!


No worries my beautiful Bibi Ahahaha I was just joking! It's not your fault at all!! That old pic of boy on the car seat is I guess last march or April?! I haven't been at PF for that long long months haha  so all is my fault  I hope you have a wonderful Monday & week my friend


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Reissue was my companion on recent visit to Belgium. Great times all around
> View attachment 4242089
> View attachment 4242090
> View attachment 4242091





Vanana said:


> First date with my lucky charm reissue in small / 225 size
> View attachment 4242082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242086


Your lucky charm bag is phenomenal, V.! I normally bring my Reissues for traveling too, it’s just perfect for everything! Glad you had a great trip! Have missed you around here, my friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  This piece is from Monica Vinader and I purchased it at Nordstrom.  It came in different sizes and metals.  I chose rose gold and the chain by the same brand was separate and there were many styles to choose from.  I really like the quality of this brand and also have 3 of their baja pave diamond bracelets ( in rose, yellow, and white gold) that I often wear.


Thank you so much for your precious time to reply, my gorgeous friend I did not know the brand, I hope to stop by next time at Nord  But yes, I remember your beautiful collection of pave diamond bracelets  & I remember you always wear them together so beautifully  I really love the pop of color of turquoise on you ( I also have some weakness for gem stones...  ) It always looks really so beautiful on your gorgeous skin


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Been away for a while... it’s nice to be back & see everyone’s beautiful photos again   ... Have a great week ahead guys   !
> View attachment 4243083
> View attachment 4243082


Totally GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg....I love love this!!! Beautiful you, beautiful bag, beautiful shoes, skirt and that necklace... you are KILLING IT!!!


You are too kind to me, my friend.  Thank you so much, beautiful Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much for your precious time to reply, my gorgeous friend I did not know the brand, I hope to stop by next time at Nord  But yes, I remember your beautiful collection of pave diamond bracelets  & I remember you always wear them together so beautifully  I really love the pop of color of turquoise on you ( I also have some weakness for gem stones...  ) It always looks really so beautiful on your gorgeous skin


----------



## steffysstyle

love2learn said:


> You look amazing!!  Love your coat and how everything just meshes together and looks perfect!!





Kendie26 said:


> Classic, timeless beauty....beige is my life so you know I’m LOVING this ensemble & photo!





Bibi25260 said:


> Well done!! Love the color combos!





shopgirl4cc said:


> You look beautiful perfectly as always!! @steffysstyle



Thank you so much, everyone! Have a lovely evening.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Chic alert! Girl, you are on fire here! Those boots-whoa!!!& you look adorbs in the cap, Ms Chauffeur!!


  Thanks luv ! That’s the MK suede tall boots I got & super comfy!!! I said (to hubby), “you’re just jealous because you don’t have a uniform!” I love that cap (Zara) & if Beyonce can rock it, we should, too! Although, it’s a little attention grabber  . It’s my first time wearing one


----------



## JLbb

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful! such a great quality small flap!  I miss that year so much now @JLbb  you have such a gem



Is a vintage piece from year 1996


----------



## Kisa

Sunshine mama said:


> You look really good for being sick.



Thank you so much! Finally over that horrible flu.


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> So funny[emoji23].  Some girls can wear hats and look so cute and you’re one of them!!  Love it!


Thank you so much  ... I’ll try to wear it more often  . I’m not used to wearing a fashion hat so going inside a building (restaurant or church) I took it off, you know when we were taught to take off our hats when indoors for respect (somewhat), so I felt a little awkward putting it on & taking it off! But people wear toque (winter hats) everywhere & it doesn’t bother them 


Bibi25260 said:


> What a perfect match your bag and cap with the brooch!!
> Have a great week also!


Thanks  ... I love to match my accessories 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Woo hoo!! Cool girl!!!! @luvlux64  Love your style!!Yay to twins on both of bag & accessories


Twinsies and thanks! I did specifically bought that H clic clac to match my chanel classic flap 


Auvina15 said:


> Totally GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you so much  you’re so sweet


----------



## Pattyyx

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG you look so pretty and adorable!! @Pattyyx  Best & cutest pic ever!  I love your reissue on you! Looks perfect size on you ( we're twines on 225 GHW ) AND I LOVE you posed in front of Japanese Organic Rice's   & also so funny the pose of a boy who was caught by a chance background!  Oh I miss Japan so much ( & yummy foods ) Are you travelling there? Hope you have a fabulous time



Thank you  Yes I was travelling and loved my reissue 2.55 for it, perfect bag. Although I think a 226 would be a better size as 225 was a little tight.
Do you have other reissues? I just want more and more reissues...hahaa.....so addicting!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless cc tote (wearing logo inside) and belt.
> Enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4241789


wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my dearest Bibi Your picture just floored me!
I love everything!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Beter late than never
> I'm very eager to hear when you make your decision for your next career.
> Enjoy!


I will absolutely PM and keep you posted


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


and they look fabulous! love the LV too


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


oh myyyyyyyyyy Kendie, here she is again, your beautiful pearly beige! 
and I love the way you have placed the brooch! such a fantastic idea, it looks great so original


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Making an effort to use my beige flap more often in autumn and winter
> 
> View attachment 4243054


beautiful! love everything


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> Thanks so much, dear Kendie. I’m also really trying to make health a priority and working out definitely makes me happier, but I haven’t necessarily seen a change yet. Still, I’m happy just with the health benefits.
> 
> I’m interested in your comment that though you are glad you have your pearly reissue, you wouldn’t necessarily make the same choice again in buying it. I’m intrigued and impressed by the fact that you are over buying more bags and would love to know how you got to that point or what ideas/thinking brought you to that place, if you wouldn’t mind sharing. Can you sprinkle some of that wisdom over this way?
> 
> Big hugs xxx


Congrats girlfriend on making health a priority! Keep persistent & you will see a change...it took a while (months) for me & friends/family to notice. When you start to see changes (& you WILL) it becomes even more motivating. Stick to it girlie!! As far as your question about bags/not buying more....I think I just got to a point where I noticed it was getting too hard to use them all (even with daily rotation)on a frequent enough basis to justify (in my mind) the expense of bags. Not saying I don’t love them all, because I surely do, I just somehow magically & happily came to a place where I didn’t find a “need” for more & when I look at my total collection, I surely see “repetitive” themes (like the beige chevron & pearly beige reissues)....I just don’t need both, even though they are different bags, they are both neutral reissues & 1 would be more than enough. My husband & I have also been considering downsizing our home, so I think subconsciously that is always on my mind for whenever that may happen, as I know there will be less space for bags. In fact, we went to see a very cool condo last week & the first question DH asked was “where will you store all your bags?!” The 2 major “themes” I’ve had this entire year are 1. Health & 2. The “less is more” concept really speaks to me. Big hugs back dearest friend


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Here you again: spoiling me with your super sweet words and making my day! Thank you soo much my friend!
> 
> Your pearly reissue is soo femine and chic/beautiful!! Perfect combo with your brooch, compliments for the placement!
> And love your color combo outfit!
> @Kendie26 But what do you mean *last post for now*?? You're taking a break from the forum??





Auvina15 said:


> I adore this whole ensemble  so much, darling Kendie! Such a gorgeous bag and I love the way your wearing that beautiful brooch!
> But wait.... you’ll still be around here, won’t you? What did you mean about “ last post for now...”? Oh No no no...





shopgirl4cc said:


> No worries my darling friend no matter what, i just love you a lot ~~





shopgirl4cc said:


> What a gorgeous sheen on your pearly reissue!! I never get tired of looking at your reissue collection You're truly a Chanel neutrals & reissues
> Awww.....I'll miss you so badly again, my darling friend  We need our  here, you know..... But I understand that well  & Hope i made on time this time before you'll be gone again ~ ( I might be gone suddenly again as well...life gets too busy in time... ) Just wanted to say,  Meanwhile I wish you the best my sweetest   Much Love





March786 said:


> oh myyyyyyyyyy Kendie, here she is again, your beautiful pearly beige!
> and I love the way you have placed the brooch! such a fantastic idea, it looks great so original


 OMG @Bibi25260 and @Auvina15 @shopgirl4cc ~ you darlings crack me up! I had to think hard at what you meant & then I recall writing “last post for now”~sorry for any confusion-what I meant in writing that was “last post for now” as in at this moment (not forever!!) I had replied to several people & I often feel guilty when I feel like I am hogging the thread w/ so many posts so that’s why I said “last post for now” (meaning at that specific time!!!) THANK YOU for your adorable responses though!!! And thank you to all for your continual, most endearing compliments!
LOVE THE CHANEL FORUM & ALL of you wonderful sweeties!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> You look sooo gorgeous, my friend! And I love your lovely practical tote! What a nice way to wear it too, just beautiful and understated!


Aww thank you soo much for your super sweet words!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> No worries my beautiful Bibi Ahahaha I was just joking! It's not your fault at all!! That old pic of boy on the car seat is I guess last march or April?! I haven't been at PF for that long long months haha  so all is my fault  I hope you have a wonderful Monday & week my friend


Pfewww 
Hope to see more of your mod shots! Have a wonderful week yourself!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my dearest Bibi Your picture just floored me!
> I love everything!


  
You're really making me blush now! But you're too kind and thank you soo much for the super sweet compliment!! I really appreciate it!   


March786 said:


> I will absolutely PM and keep you posted


Deal!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> OMG @Bibi25260 ~ you darlings crack me up! I had to think hard at what you meant & then I recall writing “last post for now”~sorry for any confusion-what I meant in writing that was “last post for now” as in at this moment (not forever!!) I had replied to several people & I often feel guilty when I feel like I am hogging the thread w/ so many posts so that’s why I said “last post for now” (meaning at that specific time!!!) THANK YOU for your adorable responses though!!! And thank you to all for your continual, most endearing compliments!
> LOVE THE CHANEL FORUM & ALL of you wonderful sweeties!!!


Pfeww  you're staying (for now)!! 
You are such a wonderful and sweetest member you couldn't possible hogg the thread!
LOVE you too


----------



## Bibi25260

18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
Trying out other pose.....


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats girlfriend on making health a priority! Keep persistent & you will see a change...it took a while (months) for me & friends/family to notice. When you start to see changes (& you WILL) it becomes even more motivating. Stick to it girlie!! As far as your question about bags/not buying more....I think I just got to a point where I noticed it was getting too hard to use them all (even with daily rotation)on a frequent enough basis to justify (in my mind) the expense of bags. Not saying I don’t love them all, because I surely do, I just somehow magically & happily came to a place where I didn’t find a “need” for more & when I look at my total collection, I surely see “repetitive” themes (like the beige chevron & pearly beige reissues)....I just don’t need both, even though they are different bags, they are both neutral reissues & 1 would be more than enough. My husband & I have also been considering downsizing our home, so I think subconsciously that is always on my mind for whenever that may happen, as I know there will be less space for bags. In fact, we went to see a very cool condo last week & the first question DH asked was “where will you store all your bags?!” The 2 major “themes” I’ve had this entire year are 1. Health & 2. The “less is more” concept really speaks to me. Big hugs back dearest friend


Thank you sooooo much for your encouragement - I so appreciate it. I must stick to it! It's hard but I really want to do better, I have neglected that part of things for sure. I am so impressed by your new thoughts on accumulation. I recently sold a lot of bags and it felt great, but I also see a lot of repetition in my collection. I started to read about Kon Mari and that really inspired me to buy less but buy better and I did let go of so much stuff, but I will never be a minimalist, alas! Big big hugs to you and I wish I could send you some cute emojis but I don't know how to! Mwah!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> and they look fabulous! love the LV too


Thank you, sweet March786.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757


Stunning once again, Bibi.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my green ballerinas today.


The turquoise really POPS!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> OMG @Bibi25260 and @Auvina15 @shopgirl4cc ~ you darlings crack me up! I had to think hard at what you meant & then I recall writing “last post for now”~sorry for any confusion-what I meant in writing that was “last post for now” as in at this moment (not forever!!) I had replied to several people & I often feel guilty when I feel like I am hogging the thread w/ so many posts so that’s why I said “last post for now” (meaning at that specific time!!!) THANK YOU for your adorable responses though!!! And thank you to all for your continual, most endearing compliments!
> LOVE THE CHANEL FORUM & ALL of you wonderful sweeties!!!


Got ya!!!....phew....


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757


fabulous pose Bibi and stunning red chanel! it looks beautiful with your outfit


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757


Oh yeswork it girl! Love the new pose w/ the sexy leg actionYour pop of beautiful red looks amazing on you


----------



## Kendie26

Baghongkonglady said:


> Thank you sooooo much for your encouragement - I so appreciate it. I must stick to it! It's hard but I really want to do better, I have neglected that part of things for sure. I am so impressed by your new thoughts on accumulation. I recently sold a lot of bags and it felt great, but I also see a lot of repetition in my collection. I started to read about Kon Mari and that really inspired me to buy less but buy better and I did let go of so much stuff, but I will never be a minimalist, alas! Big big hugs to you and I wish I could send you some cute emojis but I don't know how to! Mwah!


How silly of me for forgetting to mention I also read Marie Kondo’s book on Kon Mari technique last year. LOVED it & I dedicated 2-3 vacation days to use her technique on my wardrobe (started doing bags too but it’s still a work-in-progress) Glad it also seemed to help you & I’ve always found it feels so refreshing, cathartic to get rid of “stuff” if it’s not loved or being used. Yay you BHKL!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757


Just FABULOUS, you and the flap!!!


----------



## tolliv

My Reissue 255 (small). Love this color combo


----------



## Iluvhaute

tolliv said:


> My Reissue 255 (small). Love this color combo
> View attachment 4245125


Perfectly styled. Love everything about your picture.


----------



## tolliv

Iluvhaute said:


> Perfectly styled. Love everything about your picture.



Thank you!!


----------



## scivolare

@Baghongkonglady @love2learn @Kendie26 @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc and anyone else I missed - seriously thank you for the kind words and wow, you all surely know how to make a girl feel welcome! I will definitely be sticking around, and hopefully this thread can keep me inspired to put myself together more often


----------



## scivolare

tolliv said:


> My Reissue 255 (small). Love this color combo
> View attachment 4245125


You are HOT! And I love your bag! I’m an iridescent girl, but a so black reissue is at the top of my wishlist. You style it so well!


----------



## tolliv

scivolare said:


> You are HOT! And I love your bag! I’m an iridescent girl, but a so black reissue is at the top of my wishlist. You style it so well!



Aww, thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> The turquoise really POPS!!


Thank you, Vanana.


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757



Red and chevron =Stunning[emoji7].  You look amazing!!


----------



## love2learn

tolliv said:


> My Reissue 255 (small). Love this color combo
> View attachment 4245125



Love your reissue[emoji7]


----------



## tolliv

love2learn said:


> Love your reissue[emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Going sporty today


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Rami00 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!



Your shoes are amazing! You always look incredible [emoji7] Did you purchase them recently? Is there a style code or name? I’m based in the uk and would love to find a pair but they aren’t on the uk website [emoji846][emoji846]


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning once again, Bibi.


@Dextersmom thank you dear friend! 


March786 said:


> fabulous pose Bibi and stunning red chanel! it looks beautiful with your outfit


@March786  Thank you very much for your sweet words! 


Kendie26 said:


> Oh yeswork it girl! Love the new pose w/ the sexy leg actionYour pop of beautiful red looks amazing on you


@Kendie26  'sexy leg action'?   had to try something 
But thank you again with spoiling me with your lovely compliment!! 


Auvina15 said:


> Just FABULOUS, you and the flap!!!


@Auvina15 Thank you soo much for your lovely words!


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> My Reissue 255 (small). Love this color combo
> View attachment 4245125


LOVE your all black reissue!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Red and chevron =Stunning[emoji7].  You look amazing!!


Aww thank you very much my dear friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> OMG @Bibi25260 and @Auvina15 @shopgirl4cc ~ you darlings crack me up! I had to think hard at what you meant & then I recall writing “last post for now”~sorry for any confusion-what I meant in writing that was “last post for now” as in at this moment (not forever!!) I had replied to several people & I often feel guilty when I feel like I am hogging the thread w/ so many posts so that’s why I said “last post for now” (meaning at that specific time!!!) THANK YOU for your adorable responses though!!! And thank you to all for your continual, most endearing compliments!
> LOVE THE CHANEL FORUM & ALL of you wonderful sweeties!!!


Yay!! & Phew!!!So sorry for my misunderstanding! You know I am always sooo careless  I'm sooo happy and relieved you won't be disapeared, So for now I try not to be disappeared suddenly as long as you'll be here  
But you know I will never get tired of looking at your neutral beauties and reissues collection!  As you know well I'm never neutral purse girl myself, but always love looking at them on you and feels satisfied by your beautiful post here. You always wear your natural reissues so beautifully Wish I could pet them all and feels that squishy especially on your buttery soft Chevron Reissue...Haha So Please Pleaaaaseeee keep posting my darling, our Chanel neutral & reissues   I also miss your RHW 226 big sister of my RHW 225  I wanna see her hundreds times here even everyday!
( Edit: Oops! sorry for my typo again! See...I'm so careless... lol )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757


I love that pop of color & LOVE your new pose Bibi!!  You look gorgeous as always!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> My Reissue 255 (small). Love this color combo
> View attachment 4245125


Cool girl!!! You rock with your new so black 225!! @tolliv


----------



## shopgirl4cc

amstevens714 said:


> Going sporty today


Nice casual!! @amstevens714


----------



## tolliv

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your all black reissue!


Thank you! I have wanted one for a while. They were either always sold out or my bank account said not right now! This was the perfect size and style. So I pulled the trigger.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Pattyyx said:


> Thank you  Yes I was travelling and loved my reissue 2.55 for it, perfect bag. Although I think a 226 would be a better size as 225 was a little tight.
> Do you have other reissues? I just want more and more reissues...hahaa.....so addicting!


Hi sweetie @Pattyyx  Yes I understand you say 225 size being little bit tight but I really love 225 small size on you  It looks so perfect on you and you wear beautifully on your shoulder!  I know how attractive reissue is and I don't blame you for you want more reissues  Yes...I own 3 reissues now...  226 charcoal metallic calfskin w/ silver HW,  2 of 225 black distressed leather in both antique gold & ruthenium hardware....I just love classic combo so much, so I own classic flaps also in both hardware & both leather in each same sizes... Ya, I'm bit crazy for classic flaps & reissues ( and I don't care what people think...haha  ) I love reissue in size 225 the best for my body frame too....but I almost could add 226 in black distressed leather w/ RHW too, since my charcoal 226 is much heavier than regular distressed leather.
Here is pics for you....my 3 reissues I just found for you quick in my computer.


----------



## Rami00

Beautiful collection! I love love loveeee Reissues!!! @shopgirl4cc


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful collection! I love love loveeee Reissues!!! @shopgirl4cc


Oh my, dear beautiful Rami,  Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!   I'm really so happy to hear from you who's the famous originator and made Chanel Reissue more popular years ago


----------



## scivolare

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweetie @Pattyyx  Yes I understand you say 225 size being little bit tight but I really love 225 small size on you  It looks so perfect on you and you wear beautifully on your shoulder!  I know how attractive reissue is and I don't blame you for you want more reissues  Yes...I own 3 reissues now...  226 charcoal metallic calfskin w/ silver HW,  2 of 225 black distressed leather in both antique gold & ruthenium hardware....I just love classic combo so much, so I own classic flaps also in both hardware & both leather in each same sizes... Ya, I'm bit crazy for classic flaps & reissues ( and I don't care what people think...haha  ) I love reissue in size 225 the best for my body frame too....but I almost could add 226 in black distressed leather w/ RHW too, since my charcoal 226 is much heavier than regular distressed leather.
> Here is pics for you....my 3 reissues I just found for you quick in my computer.
> View attachment 4245740
> 
> View attachment 4245741
> 
> View attachment 4245742


Omg, all 3 are stunning but that first one!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

scivolare said:


> Omg, all 3 are stunning but that first one!


Thank you! @scivolare


----------



## Rami00

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh my, dear beautiful Rami,  Thank you so much for your sweet compliment!   I'm really so happy to hear from you who's the famous originator and made Chanel Reissue more popular years ago


Babe you are very kind. Thank you!! Enjoy them..such a classic and easy bag to wear


----------



## Rami00

My chanel mini  ... I don’t think I ever posted this pic.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rami00 said:


> My chanel mini  ... I don’t think I ever posted this pic.


Gorgeous sparkle mini!  I also LOVE your adorable pup so much!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my chevron boy - old medium calf skin & RHW ( with my new Prada combat boots which I bought right before the dinner....just so comfy) Sorry for bad quality lighting shot... Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...
> View attachment 4239912


Omg I missed you! I miss your pretty face babe. I pmed you


----------



## amstevens714

shopgirl4cc said:


> Nice casual!! @amstevens714



Oh thank you! I’m a SAHM to two little boys so my flaps sit unused right now. This little gem is great for my lifestyle and flys a bit more under the radar when at places like the playground (probably no place for Chanel at all really ❤️)


----------



## amstevens714

shopgirl4cc said:


> Finally a large party for kids busy event done successfully yesterday.....   phew....And, Finally, finally, I could get some little "my own" time for relaxed lunch in such a warm nice weather today :sunny:  I took one of my favorite lambskin ML flap with me...
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies enjoy today's weather too Thanks for letting me share double posts today & Have a wonderful evening Chanel lovelies ~
> View attachment 4239938



So gorgeous ❤️


----------



## Pattyyx

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweetie @Pattyyx  Yes I understand you say 225 size being little bit tight but I really love 225 small size on you  It looks so perfect on you and you wear beautifully on your shoulder!  I know how attractive reissue is and I don't blame you for you want more reissues  Yes...I own 3 reissues now...  226 charcoal metallic calfskin w/ silver HW,  2 of 225 black distressed leather in both antique gold & ruthenium hardware....I just love classic combo so much, so I own classic flaps also in both hardware & both leather in each same sizes... Ya, I'm bit crazy for classic flaps & reissues ( and I don't care what people think...haha  ) I love reissue in size 225 the best for my body frame too....but I almost could add 226 in black distressed leather w/ RHW too, since my charcoal 226 is much heavier than regular distressed leather.
> Here is pics for you....my 3 reissues I just found for you quick in my computer.
> View attachment 4245740
> 
> View attachment 4245741
> 
> View attachment 4245742


Awwww @shopgirl4cc , you are so sweet and have great taste! I literally hyperventilated when I saw your collection, amazingly beautiful, classic, and edgy! I can already imagine you as such a stylish person, rocking these bags  
I am unsure about classic flap as they are so expensive and the logo means I don't feel comfy carrying them to work.
Do you know when the iridescent colors for reissues come out? At this rate I think I will just add one reissue after another!
Do you think there's a thing as too much reissue, I tried looking at the coco handle but it did nothing for me


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Out with this Lil golden beauty for church party!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Out with this Lil golden beauty for church party!


 Beige Heaven Looking gorgeous as usual dearest friend/twinsie!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Omg I missed you! I miss your pretty face babe. I pmed you





shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay!! & Phew!!!So sorry for my misunderstanding! You know I am always sooo careless  I'm sooo happy and relieved you won't be disapeared, So for now I try not to be disappeared suddenly as long as you'll be here
> But you know I will never get tired of looking at your neutral beauties and reissues collection!  As you know well I'm never neutral purse girl myself, but always love looking at them on you and feels satisfied by your beautiful post here. You always wear your natural reissues so beautifully Wish I could pet them all and feels that squishy especially on your buttery soft Chevron Reissue...Haha So Please Pleaaaaseeee keep posting my darling, our Chanel neutral & reissues   I also miss your RHW 226 big sister of my RHW 225  I wanna see her hundreds times here even everyday!
> ( Edit: Oops! sorry for my typo again! See...I'm so careless... lol )


OMG OMG OMG, do my eyes deceive me?!Biggeset hello & hug @Chanel7Chanel ~girl, you’ve been missed!!!!  back ~ SO wonderful “seeing” you again & hope everything is wonderful in your life these days!!!
@shopgirl4cc As I am smiling ear-to-ear w/ all of your emoji’s You are not only Chanel Queen but emoji queen  Thank you always for your most kind & happy comments   And yes, I will try not to “disappear” if YOU don’t   The pic you posted of your 3 reissues is beyond spectacular!!! You know I wanted that charcoal version (but I’m happy to have a card holder in that color)~it’s probably my #1 most favorite from your incredibly magnificent collection


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> My chanel mini  ... I don’t think I ever posted this pic.


Sweetest doggie, awwwwww how heartwarming & of course your mini is FANTASTIC~ i all your bags & pics Rami


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> Sweetest doggie, awwwwww how heartwarming & of course your mini is FANTASTIC~ i all your bags & pics Rami


Thank  you @Kendie26


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love that pop of color & LOVE your new pose Bibi!!  You look gorgeous as always!!


Aww thank you very much my dear friend! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes I understand you say 225 size being little bit tight but I really love 225 small size on you  It looks so perfect on you and you wear beautifully on your shoulder!  I know how attractive reissue is and I don't blame you for you want more reissues  Yes...I own 3 reissues now...  226 charcoal metallic calfskin w/ silver HW,  2 of 225 black distressed leather in both antique gold & ruthenium hardware....I just love classic combo so much, so I own classic flaps also in both hardware & both leather in each same sizes... Ya, I'm bit crazy for classic flaps & reissues ( and I don't care what people think...haha  ) I love reissue in size 225 the best for my body frame too....but I almost could add 226 in black distressed leather w/ RHW too, since my charcoal 226 is much heavier than regular distressed leather.
> Here is pics for you....my 3 reissues I just found for you quick in my computer.
> View attachment 4245740
> 
> View attachment 4245741
> 
> View attachment 4245742


Wow  your reissue collection is stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Out with this Lil golden beauty for church party!


Coco Chanel would be proud of you how you look! So classy and chic and very Chanel!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> @shopgirl4cc As I am smiling ear-to-ear w/ all of your emoji’s You are not only Chanel Queen but emoji queen  Thank you always for your most kind & happy comments   And yes, I will try not to “disappear” if YOU don’t   The pic you posted of your 3 reissues is beyond spectacular!!! You know I wanted that charcoal version (but I’m happy to have a card holder in that color)~it’s probably my #1 most favorite from your incredibly magnificent collection


@shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 so we have deal: you BOTH won't disappear?!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Beige Heaven Looking gorgeous as usual dearest friend/twinsie!


Hehehe thanks my beautiful twinsie/dearest friend! 
Did I tell you I love hearing from you? Somehow brightens my day!  Have a Good Friday twins!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco Chanel would be proud of you how you look! So classy and chic and very Chanel!


Awww!!! I would love to meet coco chanel if she is still around!  
Thanks darling bibi! Let me change my avatar just so I could be reminded of your compliment!


----------



## Dextersmom

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Out with this Lil golden beauty for church party!


Beautiful look.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Ramen time with the shy BA


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225.


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s neutrals   ... I noticed that I use this bag more in colder months rather than summer   ... with my Chanel messenger bag & suede boots


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

My most favorite chanel ...So black Chevron


----------



## shopgirl4cc

amstevens714 said:


> Oh thank you! I’m a SAHM to two little boys so my flaps sit unused right now. This little gem is great for my lifestyle and flys a bit more under the radar when at places like the playground (probably no place for Chanel at all really ❤️)


I completely understand for being mom of little ones  since that was actually the main reason for me how I missed my HG ( 12A & 13c Red flaps...but I've got 12A later.. ) during my kid were so young around 2011~2012...haha.   But the time will flies quick and it will come soon for you & Enjoy your precious time now and your beautiful flaps later


----------



## shopgirl4cc

amstevens714 said:


> So gorgeous ❤️


Thanks so much @amstevens714


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Out with this Lil golden beauty for church party!


So pretty!  You wear perfectly everything @Firstchanellv28   Hope you enjoyed Church party


----------



## shopgirl4cc

REAHKHAYE said:


> Ramen time with the shy BA


Ramen!! Yum!!  So cute @REAHKHAYE  your shy BA in background


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


I really adore your casual chic style DM! I love the way you wear crossbody perfectly your beautiful chevron reissue 225


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s neutrals   ... I noticed that I use this bag more in colder months rather than summer   ... with my Chanel messenger bag & suede boots
> View attachment 4247208


Cool girl again!! @luvlux64


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MoreBagsPlease said:


> View attachment 4247401
> 
> 
> My most favorite chanel ...So black Chevron


Gorgeous so black lamb Jumbo!! @MoreBagsPlease


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> OMG OMG OMG, do my eyes deceive me?!Biggeset hello & hug @Chanel7Chanel ~girl, you’ve been missed!!!!  back ~ SO wonderful “seeing” you again & hope everything is wonderful in your life these days!!!
> @shopgirl4cc As I am smiling ear-to-ear w/ all of your emoji’s You are not only Chanel Queen but emoji queen  Thank you always for your most kind & happy comments   And yes, I will try not to “disappear” if YOU don’t   The pic you posted of your 3 reissues is beyond spectacular!!! You know I wanted that charcoal version (but I’m happy to have a card holder in that color)~it’s probably my #1 most favorite from your incredibly magnificent collection



My Chanel  I love your positive energy so much!!How much i always adore and appreciate your fun and energetic compliments so much!  
Well....I know you gonna get mad at me that i haven't wore my 226 calfskin so often..  since It feels heavy and my shoulder got sore at end of the day when i carried mine last time. How's the weight of your metallic gold / beige 226 compare to your classic aged calfskin 226 RHW?  I tried classic aged /distressed calfskin 226 at the boutique before and i felt much lighter though I didn't get at that time ( because of some defect - some loose stitches ) As you must know I'm not going to add anymore Chanel though, my old good friend in Japan wanted to trade her old good quality 226 RHW with my one of black Jumbos once when i complained how heavy my Jumbo was....But I've never had experiences of trade any of my bags with anyone before so i will never do that, no way, but she is my good friend so it might was good idea at that time since I don't like my Jumbos' heavy weight on me and also how I adore old time quality so much... haha  But I know yours you've got a couple year ago is perfect beauty! Can't wait you post her next time...


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Thanks shopgirl4cc 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Ramen!! Yum!!  So cute @REAHKHAYE  your shy BA in background


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Omg I missed you! I miss your pretty face babe. I pmed you


Ya...I just read your "crazy love" letter...  You know I have a husband   Just kidding!  Thank you my handsome girlfriend, I love you too & You know me I love people's free love


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you very much my dear friend!
> 
> Wow  your reissue collection is stunning!!



Thank you so much my beautiful Bibi 



Bibi25260 said:


> @shopgirl4cc @Kendie26 so we have deal: you BOTH won't disappear?!


Haha i can't promise but hopefully! as long as you ladies are here...


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Rainy day, all in black. Love this new-to-me baby!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Pattyyx said:


> Awwww @shopgirl4cc , you are so sweet and have great taste! I literally hyperventilated when I saw your collection, amazingly beautiful, classic, and edgy! I can already imagine you as such a stylish person, rocking these bags
> I am unsure about classic flap as they are so expensive and the logo means I don't feel comfy carrying them to work.
> Do you know when the iridescent colors for reissues come out? At this rate I think I will just add one reissue after another!
> Do you think there's a thing as too much reissue, I tried looking at the coco handle but it did nothing for me



Thank you sweetie @Pattyyx  
Iridescent colors for reissues have started since years ago as long as my memory is correct, I remember 2006 ~ 2009 had beautiful collection of metallic reissues I saw many of them at Chanel boutiques ( though I wasn't into reissue at that time unfortunately ) My metallic charcoal 226 is from last year 2017 Fall collection, 17K metallic calfskin leather.  I understand well you says, and yes I also wouldn't add anymore classic flaps for myself ( for recent quality with increased price ) As you know reissue is such a great purse and if you love using yours, I think that's great to add and there's NO too much of reissues  I think most important thing is you love and use them with your heart beat  Life is short, why not  ( sorry sounds bit cheesy  but true  )
And yes I agree that coco handle is not for me neither though I know all is personal preferences and It's also great purse for many friends here and very popular line by many Chanel lovers now.   I'd say go for your reissue with your heart beat - I just saw your thread ( sorry i didn't notice until today! ) I know seasonal reissues wouldn't be easy to find later, So if you experienced to find the one with your heart beat, i would say go for it if the one is perfect quality


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I really adore your casual chic style DM! I love the way you wear crossbody perfectly your beautiful chevron reissue 225


Thank you so much, my beautiful and kind hearted friend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4247568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy day, all in black. Love this new-to-me baby!


It look great on you!!  I remember this beautiful timeless CC tote before! Congrats @OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> It look great on you!!  I remember this beautiful timeless CC tote before! Congrats @OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV


Thank you so much! I’m very happy to have found my first Chanel!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Out with this Lil golden beauty for church party!


I love this whole look, so beautiful and very classic, my friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


Very pretty, darling DM! I love your gorgeous bag, and those shoes are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s neutrals   ... I noticed that I use this bag more in colder months rather than summer   ... with my Chanel messenger bag & suede boots
> View attachment 4247208


Such a cute and practical bag! You look gorgeous, luvlux64!


----------



## Auvina15

MoreBagsPlease said:


> View attachment 4247401
> 
> 
> My most favorite chanel ...So black Chevron


Your bag is truly a STUNNER!!! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## Auvina15

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4247568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy day, all in black. Love this new-to-me baby!


What a beautiful and classic tote! It’s a great size though!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty, darling DM! I love your gorgeous bag, and those shoes are absolutely fabulous!


Thank you so much, my darling friend.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My Chanel  I love your positive energy so much!!How much i always adore and appreciate your fun and energetic compliments so much!
> Well....I know you gonna get mad at me that i haven't wore my 226 calfskin so often..  since It feels heavy and my shoulder got sore at end of the day when i carried mine last time. How's the weight of your metallic gold / beige 226 compare to your classic aged calfskin 226 RHW?  I tried classic aged /distressed calfskin 226 at the boutique before and i felt much lighter though I didn't get at that time ( because of some defect - some loose stitches ) As you must know I'm not going to add anymore Chanel though, my old good friend in Japan wanted to trade her old good quality 226 RHW with my one of black Jumbos once when i complained how heavy my Jumbo was....But I've never had experiences of trade any of my bags with anyone before so i will never do that, no way, but she is my good friend so it might was good idea at that time since I don't like my Jumbos' heavy weight on me and also how I adore old time quality so much... haha  But I know yours you've got a couple year ago is perfect beauty! Can't wait you post her next time...





shopgirl4cc said:


> Ya...I just read your "crazy love" letter...  You know I have a husband   Just kidding!  Thank you my handsome girlfriend, I love you too & You know me I love people's free love


  I am DYING  laughingat your comments to sweetest @Chanel7Chanel ...hey, should I be offended/upset that I didn’t get  a “crazy love letter” from you like shopgirl?! I mean, I know I can not compare in any way shape or form to her magical qualities, but I don’t feel like “chopped liver” either...you get what I’m saying!?!!
@shopgirl4cc dearest  happy queen  I’m still in hysterics laughing so I’ll be quick. I have not noticed weight difference between calf & metallic 226 but I never paid it much attention. I will have to do a comparison of them & let you know. I tried on a jumbo in boutique once & immediate knew I couldn’t get one because the weight was too noticeably heavy for me, much as I love jumbo’s. The 226 is the biggest I could ever buy. Much love to you darling!


----------



## Kendie26

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4247568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy day, all in black. Love this new-to-me baby!


This looks INCREDIBLE on you!  Your hair is especially GORGEOUS too!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful and classic tote! It’s a great size though!


Thank you so much! It took me a while to find the perfect one, and this one is perfect for me.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Kendie26 said:


> This looks INCREDIBLE on you!  Your hair is especially GORGEOUS too!


Thank you so much!!!! You just made my day!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you sweetie @Pattyyx
> Iridescent colors for reissues have started since years ago as long as my memory is correct, I remember 2006 ~ 2009 had beautiful collection of metallic reissues I saw many of them at Chanel boutiques ( though I wasn't into reissue at that time unfortunately ) My metallic charcoal 226 is from last year 2017 Fall collection, 17K metallic calfskin leather.  I understand well you says, and yes I also wouldn't add anymore classic flaps for myself ( for recent quality with increased price ) As you know reissue is such a great purse and if you love using yours, I think that's great to add and there's NO too much of reissues  I think most important thing is you love and use them with your heart beat  Life is short, why not  ( sorry sounds bit cheesy  but true  )
> And yes I agree that coco handle is not for me neither though I know all is personal preferences and It's also great purse for many friends here and very popular line by many Chanel lovers now.   I'd say go for your reissue with your heart beat - I just saw your thread ( sorry i didn't notice until today! ) I know seasonal reissues wouldn't be easy to find later, So if you experienced to find the one with your heart beat, i would say go for it if the one is perfect quality





Pattyyx said:


> Awwww @shopgirl4cc , you are so sweet and have great taste! I literally hyperventilated when I saw your collection, amazingly beautiful, classic, and edgy! I can already imagine you as such a stylish person, rocking these bags
> I am unsure about classic flap as they are so expensive and the logo means I don't feel comfy carrying them to work.
> Do you know when the iridescent colors for reissues come out? At this rate I think I will just add one reissue after another!
> Do you think there's a thing as too much reissue, I tried looking at the coco handle but it did nothing for me



Hi again sweet @Pattyyx  Sorry I might misunderstood what you mentioned "Iridescent colors for reissue" with "metallic reissue"  I'm sorry I thought you were taking about metallic calfskin reissue but If you were taking about rainbow color chain on reissue, that Iridescent one came last year 2017, and If i remember correctly most of their authenticity number is supposed to be 24xxx...series. If you were talking about metallic colors reissues, Chanel produced those since 10 years ago already on reissues...
Are you still traveling in Japan? In case If you're still there and might be interested in that Iridescent one, it might be still in stock at Chanel boutique in Japan. I know Chanel in Japan the price is always more than USA or Europe but they have great service and aftercare always, so I think It may worth to try


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I am DYING  laughingat your comments to sweetest @Chanel7Chanel ...hey, should I be offended/upset that I didn’t get  a “crazy love letter” from you like shopgirl?! I mean, I know I can not compare in any way shape or form to her magical qualities, but I don’t feel like “chopped liver” either...you get what I’m saying!?!!
> @shopgirl4cc dearest  happy queen  I’m still in hysterics laughing so I’ll be quick. I have not noticed weight difference between calf & metallic 226 but I never paid it much attention. I will have to do a comparison of them & let you know. I tried on a jumbo in boutique once & immediate knew I couldn’t get one because the weight was too noticeably heavy for me, much as I love jumbo’s. The 226 is the biggest I could ever buy. Much love to you darling!


  Ahahaha you crack me up!!!    I got laugh attack and couldn't breath a few mins! O I was rolling around on the floor with stomach ache, my pup was even worried about me...   I know you're a such beautiful and lovely lady  and I adore your sense of humor so much!!!


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Cool girl again!! @luvlux64


 Thank you 


Auvina15 said:


> Such a cute and practical bag! You look gorgeous, luvlux64!


Thank you so much and yes, this bag is very functional, too


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> I completely understand for being mom of little ones  since that was actually the main reason for me how I missed my HG ( 12A & 13c Red flaps...but I've got 12A later.. ) during my kid were so young around 2011~2012...haha.   But the time will flies quick and it will come soon for you & Enjoy your precious time now and your beautiful flaps later


Hi shopgirl! It is really so great to see you here again. I came back here because I saw your username. I had similar history with classic flap. I missed out my holy grail because I had my little infant and toddlers that time. Time flew now I enjoy my flap. I adore your magnificent Red Chanel collection and wish to see them here again when you have time  Have a fabulous weekend my dear Xoxo


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Certainly stressful rough week, some relaxation and QT.
Bubblies top promegrante & fries = happy belly with tweed mini 

Happy Friday!


----------



## OsloChic

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly stressful rough week, some relaxation and QT.
> Bubblies top promegrante & fries = happy belly with tweed mini
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4248026



Gorgeous tweed mini(?)[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

kn85 said:


> Your shoes are amazing! You always look incredible [emoji7] Did you purchase them recently? Is there a style code or name? I’m based in the uk and would love to find a pair but they aren’t on the uk website [emoji846][emoji846]


Thank you! I found the box last night for you


----------



## Chanelandco

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly stressful rough week, some relaxation and QT.
> Bubblies top promegrante & fries = happy belly with tweed mini
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4248026


Love this tweed mini


----------



## Chanelandco

MoreBagsPlease said:


> View attachment 4247401
> 
> 
> My most favorite chanel ...So black Chevron


I am loving chevron more and more.. you are rocking this bag perfectly!


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


I looove hom casually you are styling your great collection of nice bags! 
Beautiful reissue ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> 18B red for some pop of color on this sunny and warm day!
> Trying out other pose.....
> View attachment 4244757


Just stuning ❤️ ! 
I am not active in this thread but need to follow up more often to see all these gorgeousness and how all you beautiful ladies are rocking them!


----------



## Chanelandco

With my reissue!
I realised with this picture that I tend to wear my classics always dressed up.
The minis are the one I use often casually.
But will work on that and rotate my bags more often.


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, last post for now on this thread (sorry!) another neutral of mine (i know, surprising-right?!) Pearly beige quilt 226 reissue.... & CC pearl brooch at my waist.


How are u my dear Kendie? Missing you ❤️ Will try to be active in here..
Love your reissue. It is making me want one in this color! It is Magnifique!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ahahaha you crack me up!!!    I got laugh attack and couldn't breath a few mins! O I was rolling around on the floor with stomach ache, my pup was even worried about me...   I know you're a such beautiful and lovely lady  and I adore your sense of humor so much!!!


  I’m so bad, i know but hoping chanel7chanel knows I was just kidding  
Sorry your darling pup worried about you during laugh attack!!  Hopefully he quickly realized you were fine & rolled around with you! Adore you back+++


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> With my reissue!
> I realised with this picture that I tend to wear my classics always dressed up.
> The minis are the one I use often casually.
> But will work on that and rotate my bags more often.


SOOOOO SOOOOOO SOOOOO GORGEOUS~YOU & the bag!!You are killin’ it in the best sense w/ this awesome modVava Voom!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> How are u my dear Kendie? Missing you ❤️ Will try to be active in here..
> Love your reissue. It is making me want one in this color! It is Magnifique!


Aw kindest thanks dearest Chanelandco!! Have definitely missed seeing you here lately & hope life is treating you wonderful! Thank you for your compliments on pearly beige reissue ...it’s definitely prettier in person than in pics.


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly stressful rough week, some relaxation and QT.
> Bubblies top promegrante & fries = happy belly with tweed mini
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4248026


Stress is not allowed my dear!! Deep breaths please! You know I’m 1 of your biggest fans of your new tweed mini & yay for your sweet happy belly!


----------



## Kendie26

MoreBagsPlease said:


> View attachment 4247401
> 
> 
> My most favorite chanel ...So black Chevron


Just scrolling thru here again & did a hard stop when your mod came up....that is 1 super sassy, sexy & classy pose& your bag is totally the “bomb diggity!”Awesome pic


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> SOOOOO SOOOOOO SOOOOO GORGEOUS~YOU & the bag!!You are killin’ it in the best sense w/ this awesome modVava Voom!!!


Thank you sweety ❤️! Always the kindest compliments. :kisses: : hugs:


----------



## Rami00

Travel buddy!


----------



## MahaM

Chanelandco said:


> With my reissue!
> I realised with this picture that I tend to wear my classics always dressed up.
> The minis are the one I use often casually.
> But will work on that and rotate my bags more often.


You look great and lovely bag .
What size is it?


----------



## Bags_4_life

Chanelandco said:


> With my reissue!
> I realised with this picture that I tend to wear my classics always dressed up.
> The minis are the one I use often casually.
> But will work on that and rotate my bags more often.





MahaM said:


> You look great and lovely bag .
> What size is it?



+1 I was just going to say the same thing!!! And also ask how tall you are. I’m 5ft 7 and thinking the 225 size would be perfect for me as I’m looking for something that holds a little more than my lv Favorite mm.


----------



## Chanelandco

MahaM said:


> You look great and lovely bag .
> What size is it?


Thank you MahaM. ❤️ It is 226 size


----------



## Chanelandco

Bags_4_life said:


> +1 I was just going to say the same thing!!! And also ask how tall you are. I’m 5ft 7 and thinking the 225 size would be perfect for me as I’m looking for something that holds a little more than my lv Favorite mm.


Thank you dear ❤️ It is 226 size.
I am 5 ft 5 . 
I tried the 225 size. It was very cute as well. But if you would like to carry more stuff, I think you should opt for the 226. And you are a taller than me.


----------



## Revtas

My new love


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanelandco said:


> I looove hom casually you are styling your great collection of nice bags!
> Beautiful reissue ❤️


Thank you.


----------



## LouisV76

Revtas said:


> My new love


----------



## Steph5487

It’s been a while since I posted an out and about picture.


----------



## c4ntik2006

Happy weekend, everyone[emoji8], I am out-and-about rocking my WOC[emoji813]️


----------



## Voyageuse

On the way to check out the Hermès Carre Club in L.A with my bestie.




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ho...-infusing-classic-scarf-next-gen-cool-1159276


----------



## dotty8

My Chanel pearl bracelet during a family dinner


----------



## Kisa

Revtas said:


> My new love



What a cool bag! Very rock chic.


----------



## Kisa

Flu is over! Thank you very much for the well wishes lovely ladies. Back with the red mini again.  Please excuse the mess, I was doing laundry! Haha.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Home again after a day trip on busier weekend. Powered by Chanel Deauville navy blue for in flights, Balenciaga Mini City Giant Gold 2013 Ultraviolet, and 255 Lucky Charms for evening wedding dinner .


----------



## Auvina15

A quick shopping before heading to work today! Have a wonderful day, my lovely friends!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

OsloChic said:


> Gorgeous tweed mini(?)[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Chanelandco said:


> Love this tweed mini





Kendie26 said:


> Stress is not allowed my dear!! Deep breaths please! You know I’m 1 of your biggest fans of your new tweed mini & yay for your sweet happy belly!



Thank you lovely chanel friends @Kendie26 @Chanelandco @OsloChic


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> A quick shopping before heading to work today! Have a wonderful day, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4250771



You look so stylishly cozy and warm!!!!  And your beautiful Reissue goes so well with your pretty coat.  Hope you had a fun shopping trip.  Are you ready for the holidays?


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> You look so stylishly cozy and warm!!!!  And your beautiful Reissue goes so well with your pretty coat.  Hope you had a fun shopping trip.  Are you ready for the holidays?


Thanks so much, my dear IM! I only got a couple of sweaters for myself and a pair of rain boots for my daughter! I haven’t even started shopping for the holidays yet though.... oh boy...


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Gets dragged to furniture shopping. Selfies immediately.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Night out on the town with my trusty mini


----------



## myluvofbags

lilmissmeca said:


> Night out on the town with my trusty mini
> View attachment 4251119
> View attachment 4251121



Woohoo, you look amazing, I love your whole outfit!


----------



## lilmissmeca

myluvofbags said:


> Woohoo, you look amazing, I love your whole outfit!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> A quick shopping before heading to work today! Have a wonderful day, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4250771


Wow, how perfect & chic you are looking dearest beautiful Auvina! This easily looks like a gorgeous magazine ad! Hold on tight to that reissue.Karl would be very proud seeing this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Gets dragged to furniture shopping. Selfies immediately.


Looks amazing on you & what a pretty & most unique color


----------



## Chanelandco

Yesterday date night with my companion of these days


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Kendie26 said:


> Looks amazing on you & what a pretty & most unique color


Thank you dear xx


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


Ooh sporty and a touch of chic with your beautiful bag! And like your sneakers and skirt.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly stressful rough week, some relaxation and QT.
> Bubblies top promegrante & fries = happy belly with tweed mini
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4248026


Everything looks soo yummy and yes your mini too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Just stuning ❤️ !
> I am not active in this thread but need to follow up more often to see all these gorgeousness and how all you beautiful ladies are rocking them!


Aww thank you so much!


Chanelandco said:


> With my reissue!
> I realised with this picture that I tend to wear my classics always dressed up.
> The minis are the one I use often casually.
> But will work on that and rotate my bags more often.


Love your bag! And love how you coordinate your outfits so well!


Chanelandco said:


> Yesterday date night with my companion of these days


Classic beauty and you look stunning in that pretty dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Revtas said:


> My new love


Love the delicate chain details makes it different.


----------



## Bibi25260

Steph5487 said:


> It’s been a while since I posted an out and about picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248876


Casual but chic with your beautiful accessories!


----------



## Bibi25260

dotty8 said:


> My Chanel pearl bracelet during a family dinner
> View attachment 4249430


A classic beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> A quick shopping before heading to work today! Have a wonderful day, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4250771


Iamminda said exactly what I want to say.
Timeless beauty (bag) on a lovely lady looking stunning with that gorgeous coat and boots!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Hi shopgirl! It is really so great to see you here again. I came back here because I saw your username. I had similar history with classic flap. I missed out my holy grail because I had my little infant and toddlers that time. Time flew now I enjoy my flap. I adore your magnificent Red Chanel collection and wish to see them here again when you have time  Have a fabulous weekend my dear Xoxo


Thank you so much my sweet friend @LuvhandbagsLV I've missed you! I've been busy and still on and off at PF... Yes hopefully i will post next time when i bring my Reds....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Certainly stressful rough week, some relaxation and QT.
> Bubblies top promegrante & fries = happy belly with tweed mini
> 
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4248026


What an adorable mini @Jkfashionstyle  I didn't know you got new tweed mini!! Congrats!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanelandco said:


> With my reissue!
> I realised with this picture that I tend to wear my classics always dressed up.
> The minis are the one I use often casually.
> But will work on that and rotate my bags more often.



You look beautiful @Chanelandco!!  Is yours look like 226 size? You must be tall! looks perfect on you and you wear so beautifully by crossbody!!  I love your beautiful arm candies & shoes too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kisa said:


> Flu is over! Thank you very much for the well wishes lovely ladies. Back with the red mini again.  Please excuse the mess, I was doing laundry! Haha.


I love your style! @Kisa  So great to hear you feel completely better now!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> A quick shopping before heading to work today! Have a wonderful day, my lovely friends!
> 
> View attachment 4250771


LOVE this pic @Auvina15  your reissue & Chanel tall boots ( twins )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanelandco said:


> Yesterday date night with my companion of these days


Gorgeous looks again @Chanelandco  I hope you had a fabulous date night


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, how perfect & chic you are looking dearest beautiful Auvina! This easily looks like a gorgeous magazine ad! Hold on tight to that reissue.Karl would be very proud seeing this pic!


Thank you so much, my sweetest Kendie!!!Your compliments made me  you are so kind to me, darling!



Bibi25260 said:


> Iamminda said exactly what I want to say.
> Timeless beauty (bag) on a lovely lady looking stunning with that gorgeous coat and boots!


Thanks so much for your super sweet words, my lovely friend!


shopgirl4cc said:


> LOVE this pic @Auvina15  your reissue & Chanel tall boots ( twins )


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend!I’m very happy to be twins with you as I adore your gorgeous style so much! Those boots are just sooo comfy and easy to match with any outfit!


----------



## sinny1

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Gets dragged to furniture shopping. Selfies immediately.


Is this a medium or jumbo? LOVE THIS on you!!!


----------



## Steph5487

Bibi25260 said:


> Casual but chic with your beautiful accessories!


Thank you dearest Bibi! You always are so kind!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

sinny1 said:


> Is this a medium or jumbo? LOVE THIS on you!!!


Thank you! It’s a medium, I’m 5”1 so jumbo is not on the table for me


----------



## sinny1

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Thank you! It’s a medium, I’m 5”1 so jumbo is not on the table for me


I'm the same height but that looks perfect on you and I am green lover as well  I am going back and forth between a medium classic or reissue and you made me rethink my decision!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you so much!
> 
> Love your bag! And love how you coordinate your outfits so well!
> 
> Classic beauty and you look stunning in that pretty dress!


Thank you Bibi. Always so kind


----------



## Chanelandco

shopgirl4cc said:


> You look beautiful @Chanelandco!!  Is yours look like 226 size? You must be tall! looks perfect on you and you wear so beautifully by crossbody!!  I love your beautiful arm candies & shoes too


Thank you shopgirl4cc❤️ Very kind compliments.
Yes it is 226 size. I am 5ft5, not that tall.


----------



## Chanelandco

sorry, double post


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

sinny1 said:


> I'm the same height but that looks perfect on you and I am green lover as well  I am going back and forth between a medium classic or reissue and you made me rethink my decision!


Thank you! I prefer the classic... I like the CC  my next is hopefully small classic if I can find the one I want!


----------



## OsloChic

Kisa said:


> Flu is over! Thank you very much for the well wishes lovely ladies. Back with the red mini again.  Please excuse the mess, I was doing laundry! Haha.



This red chevron might be my next HG! 
Looks like you’re really enjoying yours [emoji108]


----------



## Kisa

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your style! @Kisa  So great to hear you feel completely better now!!



Thank you so much! You always have the kindest comments. I just try to be comfy. Truth is maybe I ate too many bagels while I was sick. 



OsloChic said:


> This red chevron might be my next HG!
> Looks like you’re really enjoying yours [emoji108]


Thank you! Wasn't sure about this one because I wanted medium initially, but the colour and caviar are super beautiful. I say go for it!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Yesterday date night with my companion of these days


What a spectacular, most beautiful look head to toe...woot!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> What a spectacular, most beautiful look head to toe...woot!


Thank you my dear Kendie ❤️


----------



## Vanana

Sorry friends been a bit quiet but do miss you guys and try to pop in quickly when I can.  Here are a few recent photos of the reissue lucky charm with my Dior coat (finally cold enough to wear coats), and the Leo chevron flap.


----------



## robtee

Just picked up two of these guys today for my front porch for the Christmas season. Can't wait to decorate[emoji4] Did a lol photo shot with my bag[emoji173]️


----------



## Panzanella

Going vintage for my birthday lunch


----------



## LucyMadrid

Panzanella said:


> Going vintage for my birthday lunch
> View attachment 4253195


Your bag and your dress, they both  look gorgeous on you. Happy birthday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> Sorry friends been a bit quiet but do miss you guys and try to pop in quickly when I can.  Here are a few recent photos of the reissue lucky charm with my Dior coat (finally cold enough to wear coats), and the Leo chevron flap.
> View attachment 4253113
> View attachment 4253114


Love your both outfits AND of couse those bags!


----------



## Bibi25260

robtee said:


> Just picked up two of these guys today for my front porch for the Christmas season. Can't wait to decorate[emoji4] Did a lol photo shot with my bag[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253188


What a fun pic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Panzanella said:


> Going vintage for my birthday lunch
> View attachment 4253195


Looking fab, enjoy your birthday lunch!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Sorry friends been a bit quiet but do miss you guys and try to pop in quickly when I can.  Here are a few recent photos of the reissue lucky charm with my Dior coat (finally cold enough to wear coats), and the Leo chevron flap.
> View attachment 4253113
> View attachment 4253114


You are missed TONS here dearestI remember when you got that gorgeous Dior coatYou are looking fierce & fab as ever


----------



## Kendie26

Panzanella said:


> Going vintage for my birthday lunch
> View attachment 4253195


I’m pretty insane   over this majestic vintage flapHappiest Birthday dearest Panzanella


----------



## Panzanella

LucyMadrid said:


> Your bag and your dress, they both  look gorgeous on you. Happy birthday!


Thank you for your sweet words, Lucy 


Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fab, enjoy your birthday lunch!


Thank you dear Bibi. Kind of you to say 


Kendie26 said:


> I’m pretty insane   over this majestic vintage flapHappiest Birthday dearest Panzanella


Thank you dearest K. You always say the nicest things!


----------



## Rollypollymolly

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4250255
> 
> 
> Home again after a day trip on busier weekend. Powered by Chanel Deauville navy blue for in flights, Balenciaga Mini City Giant Gold 2013 Ultraviolet, and 255 Lucky Charms for evening wedding dinner .


Hi! How do you like the Deauville tote for travel? I really would love to buy it for travel purposes. But I am reading that the bag is heavy and that they aren’t easy to keep clean. Could you share your opinion on the tote! Much appreciated and I love your bag!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Sorry friends been a bit quiet but do miss you guys and try to pop in quickly when I can.  Here are a few recent photos of the reissue lucky charm with my Dior coat (finally cold enough to wear coats), and the Leo chevron flap.
> View attachment 4253113
> View attachment 4253114


Beautiful shots @Vanana  I love your charm reissue & red flap of course but what most caught my eye is your cute RED SHOESYou look so adorable hope you post at "bathroom shot" too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

robtee said:


> Just picked up two of these guys today for my front porch for the Christmas season. Can't wait to decorate[emoji4] Did a lol photo shot with my bag[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253188


 What a fun shot! @robtee  I love that!!  You reminded me of Christmas decoration! yes a lots of decorating....busy season started....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> Going vintage for my birthday lunch
> View attachment 4253195


Happy Birthday my dear @Panzanella  You look so fabulous as always!! I remember you own beautiful vintage Chanels and always wear them so beautifully I can see how you love their precious quality Look so fresh with your beautiful dress styleNo-one could make them alive again like you


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> Happy Birthday my dear @Panzanella  You look so fabulous as always!! I remember you own beautiful vintage Chanels and always wear them so beautifully I can see how you love their precious quality Look so fresh with your beautiful dress styleNo-one could make them alive again like you


Thank you, dearest shopgirl  You say the sweetest things as always!


----------



## tv_vt1809

My work bag today (taken from my IG story) - apologies for the weird proportions


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> Going vintage for my birthday lunch
> View attachment 4253195


You look gorgeous, Panzanella! What a beautiful vintage piece, and I really love your dress! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Panzanella

Auvina15 said:


> You look gorgeous, Panzanella! What a beautiful vintage piece, and I really love your dress! Happy belated birthday!


Aww, thank you Auvina for your kind words!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Sorry friends been a bit quiet but do miss you guys and try to pop in quickly when I can.  Here are a few recent photos of the reissue lucky charm with my Dior coat (finally cold enough to wear coats), and the Leo chevron flap.
> View attachment 4253113
> View attachment 4253114


 Love the red shoes and matching bag! Beautiful @Vanana and love love the charm reissue!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Everything looks soo yummy and yes your mini too!





shopgirl4cc said:


> What an adorable mini @Jkfashionstyle  I didn't know you got new tweed mini!! Congrats!!



Thank you lovely ladies! 
@shopgirl4cc - Love this color combo tweed, especially in mini version, perfect for the Fall/Winter seasons.  You know I   minis!


----------



## robtee

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun pic!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## robtee

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun shot! @robtee  I love that!!  You reminded me of Christmas decoration! yes a lots of decorating....busy season started....



Thank you[emoji4] it's the most wonderful time of the year[emoji319]


----------



## Bibi25260

Didn't had time to change bag so Miss Shiva again today and old scarf.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## AuthenticLux

Today running errands:
Caviar WOC, longline cardigan, and navy/black espadrilles❤️❤️❤️ 
Happy Weekend, everyone!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

This is a vintage lambskin jumbo that I wear quite a bit. It’s a great work / daily bag.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

This is my jumbo XL. Another vintage gem that’s currently being serviced by LS.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Lol another guest room picture. Ignore those pool filters in that box . Vintage 2.55 Mademoiselle double flap. This is the perfect evening bag. Very elegant.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

M/L cf in lambskin.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

On business travel (again) this week. Here’s my maxi in caviar and ghw with the caviar card holder also with ghw. There’s no denying the durability of the caviar leather. This is a HUGE bag, so it’s perfect for travel. It also stands up to the metal detectors very well lol. I can carry a ton of items in this bag. Love it!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

One of my favorites. Jumbo XL cc vintage. This bag is such a showstopper.


----------



## aki_sato

A personal favourites


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> A personal favourites


    Girl, Whoa!!! Look at BEAUTIFUL YOU!!!! Holy WOWEE!!! What a spectacular pic of you Miss gorgeous glam girl!!!OMG that dress is incredible! I’m speechless for once!


----------



## Kendie26

Cats&Chanel said:


> This is a vintage lambskin jumbo that I wear quite a bit. It’s a great work / daily bag.


Wow! All of your mods are FABULOUS!!! This vintage jumbo is my fave of your pics~that’s 1 hellofa phenomenal bag!! Dang!


----------



## Kendie26

AuthenticLux said:


> Today running errands:
> Caviar WOC, longline cardigan, and navy/black espadrilles❤️❤️❤️
> Happy Weekend, everyone!


Your pretty WOC looks truly amazing on you! I love your long sweater coat too!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't had time to change bag so Miss Shiva again today and old scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4254461


Always LOVE seeing you w/ Ms Shiva (love that name!) That bag suits you & your gorgeous frame(body) SO perfectly!


----------



## Kendie26

Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> Wow! All of your mods are FABULOUS!!! This vintage jumbo is my fave of your pics~that’s 1 hellofa phenomenal bag!! Dang!


Thanks, Kendie!!! It’s such a versatile and easy going piece!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Soooo lovely!!! And I’m digging the nail color too! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Freckles1

Trying to decide who’s going to LA with me


----------



## OsloChic

Cats&Chanel said:


> M/L cf in lambskin.



Are all your Chanel flap bags vintage? I looooove your collection[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't had time to change bag so Miss Shiva again today and old scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4254461


Lovely @Bibi25260


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

AuthenticLux said:


> Today running errands:
> Caviar WOC, longline cardigan, and navy/black espadrilles❤️❤️❤️
> Happy Weekend, everyone!


Love WOC for errands esp in caviar, carefree. Bag twins  @AuthenticLux


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Cats&Chanel said:


> This is a vintage lambskin jumbo that I wear quite a bit. It’s a great work / daily bag.


Beautiful vintage jumbo @Cats&Chanel


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

aki_sato said:


> A personal favourites


Gorgeous you @aki_sato and of course the chevron mini (mini, right?) How’s the baby?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Beautiful shot! Special effects photography, certain part clear and blurry (like using slow shutter speed)  @Kendie26


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Caviar beige mini (18S), I thought only for Spring and Summer but the color matches winter coats/jackets. No hibernation for this mini in the closet.  Have a fabulous weekend Chanelovers!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

OsloChic said:


> Are all your Chanel flap bags vintage? I looooove your collection[emoji7][emoji7]


All except for one (I’ve got a Maxi from 2010)! I love the vintage bags. The 24k gilded gold is so brilliant against the black leather. Thank you for the nice compliment .


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful vintage jumbo @Cats&Chanel


Why thank you very much, JK!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

At an engineering conference today with my caviar maxi. Such a great bag, and large enough to hold my portfolio, agendas, and other necessities.


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, Whoa!!! Look at BEAUTIFUL YOU!!!! Holy WOWEE!!! What a spectacular pic of you Miss gorgeous glam girl!!!OMG that dress is incredible! I’m speechless for once!


Miss Sweetness out of this world!!!
Hope you’re well!

Lol you cracked me up with the overload emoticons!!! 

Thank you for your kind kind sweet sweet words!

That dress was chosen due to no definition and roomy factor to accomodate the whale-ness of the wearer 

So thank you Miss The Most Beautiful person inside out!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Beautiful!!!
Perfect balance of sophistication, stylish and soooo chic my beautiful friend!!! 

That luscious-ness of that lambskin!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini (18S), I thought only for Spring and Summer but the color matches winter coats/jackets. No hibernation for this mini in the closet.  Have a fabulous weekend Chanelovers!
> View attachment 4255567


Beautiful pairing  @Jkfashionstyle 
I thought so too that colour can only suit spring summer!
You proven it otherwise


----------



## aki_sato

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous you @aki_sato and of course the chevron mini (mini, right?) How’s the baby?


Thank you for your kind words @Jkfashionstyle 
Yes! Light gold rect mini 

Baby is well thank you for asking 
He’s getting bigger and crawling everywhere and putting everything in his mouth! 

Hope to see more of your beautiful pics of all your glorious goodies


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Wow Kendie !!! ❤️
This bag is just perfection. I have to say that I am really loving chevron, specially on lambskin.
Love the brooch as well!
Your collection is to die for.


----------



## Chanelandco

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini (18S), I thought only for Spring and Summer but the color matches winter coats/jackets. No hibernation for this mini in the closet.  Have a fabulous weekend Chanelovers!
> View attachment 4255567


Love your coat! And yes, I also think that this beautiful color is great for winter as well.


----------



## Chanelandco

Cats&Chanel said:


> At an engineering conference today with my caviar maxi. Such a great bag, and large enough to hold my portfolio, agendas, and other necessities.


Love all the mod shot!
Beautiful collection and nice outfits.


----------



## Chanelandco

aki_sato said:


> A personal favourites


Lovely dress. And yes this bag can be a favorite..


----------



## luvlux64

Hosting a double birthday celebration tonight for my brother’s 60th & my sister’s  . Have a great weekend  !


----------



## PerryPalomino

Cats&Chanel said:


> This is a vintage lambskin jumbo that I wear quite a bit. It’s a great work / daily bag.



I’ve been eying the vintage jumbos but because of their more structured boxy shape I wasn’t sure if it would be too big on me (it’s hard to tell on the mannequins sometimes). But actually on you it looks fabulous and not too big at all (at least no more than the current jumbos). Such a classy bag[emoji173]️


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Chanelandco said:


> Love all the mod shot!
> Beautiful collection and nice outfits.


Thank you . I really enjoy my bags. I’ve got three additionl chanel bags being delivered this week.


----------



## love2learn

tv_vt1809 said:


> My work bag today (taken from my IG story) - apologies for the weird proportions


This is such a gorgeous color


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't had time to change bag so Miss Shiva again today and old scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4254461


You look so cool and chic Bibi!!!  Miss Shiva looks fabulous with your outfit


----------



## love2learn

AuthenticLux said:


> Today running errands:
> Caviar WOC, longline cardigan, and navy/black espadrilles❤️❤️❤️
> Happy Weekend, everyone!


Love your comfy casual look


----------



## love2learn

Cats&Chanel said:


> This is a vintage lambskin jumbo that I wear quite a bit. It’s a great work / daily bag.





Cats&Chanel said:


> This is my jumbo XL. Another vintage gem that’s currently being serviced by LS.





Cats&Chanel said:


> Lol another guest room picture. Ignore those pool filters in that box . Vintage 2.55 Mademoiselle double flap. This is the perfect evening bag. Very elegant.





Cats&Chanel said:


> M/L cf in lambskin.





Cats&Chanel said:


> On business travel (again) this week. Here’s my maxi in caviar and ghw with the caviar card holder also with ghw. There’s no denying the durability of the caviar leather. This is a HUGE bag, so it’s perfect for travel. It also stands up to the metal detectors very well lol. I can carry a ton of items in this bag. Love it!





Cats&Chanel said:


> One of my favorites. Jumbo XL cc vintage. This bag is such a showstopper.



Wow!!!  Love seeing your beautiful flaps! It's fun to see the bigger bags out and about and how well you wear them  You look amazing in every picture as well as your flaps


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Ooooooh, LOVE seeing the chevron CF out  I also love your brooch  It's a great selfie and you look marvelous!!


----------



## love2learn

Freckles1 said:


> Trying to decide who’s going to LA with me
> View attachment 4255418


That would be a tough decision!!  They are all three TDF


----------



## love2learn

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini (18S), I thought only for Spring and Summer but the color matches winter coats/jackets. No hibernation for this mini in the closet.  Have a fabulous weekend Chanelovers!
> View attachment 4255567


You always look stunning!! Even wrapped in a gorgeous coat, which I love by the way!  And your mini looks fabulous with your coat


----------



## love2learn

Cats&Chanel said:


> At an engineering conference today with my caviar maxi. Such a great bag, and large enough to hold my portfolio, agendas, and other necessities.


You look amazing and very professional!  You must have some strong shoulders and back muscles to hold up that Maxi with everything you listed inside it


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Hosting a double birthday celebration tonight for my brother’s 60th & my sister’s  . Have a great weekend  !
> View attachment 4255634


What a beautiful picture!  Got the Boy with spirits


----------



## monkey0419

Shopping for hb while admiring my mini


----------



## Cats&Chanel

love2learn said:


> You look amazing and very professional!  You must have some strong shoulders and back muscles to hold up that Maxi with everything you listed inside it


Hahaha yes I do! I’m careful not to overload my bags, but I definitely use them for practical purposes! And thank you for the compliment. I wear a suit every day to work, and adding a Chanel ‘ups’ the chic factor just a bit  .


----------



## Cats&Chanel

monkey0419 said:


> Shopping for hb while admiring my mini


I love this look! Very fresh and pretty .


----------



## Cats&Chanel

PerryPalomino said:


> I’ve been eying the vintage jumbos but because of their more structured boxy shape I wasn’t sure if it would be too big on me (it’s hard to tell on the mannequins sometimes). But actually on you it looks fabulous and not too big at all (at least no more than the current jumbos). Such a classy bag[emoji173]️


I am addicted to the vintage jumbos - they are the perfect mixture of class, professional, elegance, and practicality. They are boxy and can have a bit of a “briefcase” vibe to them, but my personal style is very structured and streamlined - so it works well. They make great work bags without being too flashy. I can’t say enough great things about them, and I’d of course encourage you to try one to see if you like it!   I’m sure you’d look great!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

love2learn said:


> Wow!!!  Love seeing your beautiful flaps! It's fun to see the bigger bags out and about and how well you wear them  You look amazing in every picture as well as your flaps


Thank you very much, Love2Learn ! I so wish that I could carry smaller bags on a daily basis, but I’ve got TWO cell phones, a full-sized wallet, car and office keys, office badges, hand cream...LOL! I definitely need the space. The smaller vintage Mademoiselle I wear to after 5 events, and it’s the perfect size. My daily life, however, requires a bit more room  .


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Last one . The vintage Mademoiselle .


----------



## monkey0419

Cats&Chanel said:


> I love this look! Very fresh and pretty .



Haha thanks


----------



## scivolare

Vanana said:


> Sorry friends been a bit quiet but do miss you guys and try to pop in quickly when I can.  Here are a few recent photos of the reissue lucky charm with my Dior coat (finally cold enough to wear coats), and the Leo chevron flap.
> View attachment 4253113
> View attachment 4253114


I’m late but I LOVE both of your outfits. Those burgundy shoes are tdf and really compliment your Leo Chevron Flap! They both seem to pop in this outfit.


----------



## Kendie26

Freckles1 said:


> Trying to decide who’s going to LA with me
> View attachment 4255418


These are all so beautiful Freckles! Your navy glazed (at least it looks glazed to me) is a headturner! The day I bought my first Chanel in boutique, my final decision came down to 2 bags & it was super painful deciding as I went back & forth numerous times. One of them was a small 225 navy glazed reissue & the other was the mini 224 black reissue that I ended up with...but I often thought about that navy glazed & i haven’t seen one until your glorious pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini (18S), I thought only for Spring and Summer but the color matches winter coats/jackets. No hibernation for this mini in the closet.  Have a fabulous weekend Chanelovers!
> View attachment 4255567


 you know THIS is my dream bag (the one that got away)Words fail to express my love for this one & you look chic as ever! That color is totally year-round girlfriend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Cats&Chanel said:


> At an engineering conference today with my caviar maxi. Such a great bag, and large enough to hold my portfolio, agendas, and other necessities.


You are “killin’ it” perfectly w/ all of your mods!! Damn!


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> Soooo lovely!!! And I’m digging the nail color too! Have a wonderful weekend!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful shot! Special effects photography, certain part clear and blurry (like using slow shutter speed)  @Kendie26





aki_sato said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Perfect balance of sophistication, stylish and soooo chic my beautiful friend!!!
> 
> That luscious-ness of that lambskin!!!!





Chanelandco said:


> Wow Kendie !!! ❤️
> This bag is just perfection. I have to say that I am really loving chevron, specially on lambskin.
> Love the brooch as well!
> Your collection is to die for.





love2learn said:


> Ooooooh, LOVE seeing the chevron CF out  I also love your brooch  It's a great selfie and you look marvelous!!


Many Thanks to ALL of you darling Chanel lovers! Always appreciate your kindness & sweet sentiments!
@lilmissmeca ~nail color is Dior “Trianon” #306It’s totally my #1 favorite for darker colors.
@Jkfashionstyle ~haha, i have ZERO photography skills girl!


----------



## Kendie26

monkey0419 said:


> Shopping for hb while admiring my mini


 WOW, what a beauty you are. This is an INCREDIBLE mod!!Your mini is spectacular


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> You are “killin’ it” perfectly w/ all of your mods!! Damn!


Kendie, you are too funny!!! Thank you


----------



## BCBurton

So excited to take my first ever Chanel purchase out for the first time.


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing my bag for the first time...such a pretty boy ..


----------



## Law

Keeping it classic


----------



## Freckles1

Kendie26 said:


> These are all so beautiful Freckles! Your navy glazed (at least it looks glazed to me) is a headturner! The day I bought my first Chanel in boutique, my final decision came down to 2 bags & it was super painful deciding as I went back & forth numerous times. One of them was a small 225 navy glazed reissue & the other was the mini 224 black reissue that I ended up with...but I often thought about that navy glazed & i haven’t seen one until your glorious pic!



Thanks Kendi26 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I love her! She’s probably my favorite. And I’ve never seen another one [emoji7]
I may have to copy you and your mini black reissue!! I want aged lamb skin!


----------



## kandicenicole

Just hanging out at Santa Monica Beach [emoji5]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> you know THIS is my dream bag (the one that got away)Words fail to express my love for this one & you look chic as ever! That color is totally year-round girlfriend!!


Awhh thank you...hopefully Chanel will re-make this shade of beige soon @Kendie26.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanelandco said:


> Love your coat! And yes, I also think that this beautiful color is great for winter as well.





love2learn said:


> You always look stunning!! Even wrapped in a gorgeous coat, which I love by the way!  And your mini looks fabulous with your coat


Really appreciated your lovely compliments @love2learn  @Chanelandco


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Didn't had time to change bag so Miss Shiva again today and old scarf.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4254461


Stunning dearest bibi! Love this look


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Beautiful kendie  love everything


----------



## March786

Outfit for A long overdue lunch date


----------



## monkey0419

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, what a beauty you are. This is an INCREDIBLE mod!!Your mini is spectacular


Thanks so much for your compliment. I learnt so me mod-shot tip from YouTube


----------



## JLbb

Reissue waist bag


----------



## Kendie26

BCBurton said:


> So excited to take my first ever Chanel purchase out for the first time.


Woohoo, the big debut!! Enjoy your first outting together....she is a real beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4256223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my bag for the first time...such a pretty boy ..


I know I told you when you first posted your new beautiful Boy but just wanted to say again how much I am LOVING this style on you!! All your mods are alway fab but WOW w/ your Boy!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Keeping it classic


 Classy, sexy, chic elegance!! Girl, you’ve been missed lately!!!! So fab “seeing” you!


----------



## Kendie26

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks Kendi26 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I love her! She’s probably my favorite. And I’ve never seen another one [emoji7]
> I may have to copy you and your mini black reissue!! I want aged lamb skin!


I’ve never seen another either until you posted yours! You have a special beauty FOR SURE!! Best luck finding a mini 224. I just got incredibly lucky the day I got mine & had no idea at that time how hard/rare they seem to be.


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Outfit for A long overdue lunch date


   THIS is a PHENOMENALLY gorgeous ensemble sweetest March!!!Love that C necklace & I love anything Gucci Blooms


----------



## Kendie26

We were casual yesterday walking the town so I had my 18C “raspberry red” w/ me


----------



## Nga99

So happy with this! Paid a premium but love the bijoux chain and chevron ❤️


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Classy, sexy, chic elegance!! Girl, you’ve been missed lately!!!! So fab “seeing” you!



Haha great “seeing you” too Kendie! Life’s been getting in the way a bit too much lately so I haven’t been about so much but miss all my Chanel Gals 

I’ve been meaning to bust my slingbacks out for ages, I love them so much.... I was in Chanel yesterday admiring a pair of Croc slingbacks when I nearly choked on my own surprise at the price £5k [emoji15] not sure how I was surprised but wow haha! They were gorge though, le sigh


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> We were casual yesterday walking the town so I had my 18C “raspberry red” w/ me



Sorry for thread hogging but I needed to say how much love I have for this WOC Kendie, super super dreamy, looking super chic even when casual my friend


----------



## deb68nc

Kendie26 said:


> I know I told you when you first posted your new beautiful Boy but just wanted to say again how much I am LOVING this style on you!! All your mods are alway fab but WOW w/ your Boy!


Aww thank you that’s so sweet! It’s such a beautiful unique bag i could just stare at it all day


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> We were casual yesterday walking the town so I had my 18C “raspberry red” w/ me


I looove this Woc Kendie❤️
Thecolor is gorgeous!


----------



## kandicenicole

Chanel at the beach [emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Sorry for thread hogging but I needed to say how much love I have for this WOC Kendie, super super dreamy, looking super chic even when casual my friend





Chanelandco said:


> I looove this Woc Kendie❤️
> Thecolor is gorgeous!


Kindest Thanks to both of you beautiful chanel diva’s!!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> THIS is a PHENOMENALLY gorgeous ensemble sweetest March!!!Love that C necklace & I love anything Gucci Blooms




Thankyou so much dearest Kendie  you always bring a smile to my face
The gucci Blooms truly is a beauty -


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> We were casual yesterday walking the town so I had my 18C “raspberry red” w/ me



love love love your stunning red Woc  its perfect! 
does it have gold or silver hardware?


----------



## Bibi25260

Cats&Chanel said:


> This is a vintage lambskin jumbo that I wear quite a bit. It’s a great work / daily bag.


Lovely collection you have of classic flaps and they all look good on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> A personal favourites


Oohh you are cute and chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Always LOVE seeing you w/ Ms Shiva (love that name!) That bag suits you & your gorgeous frame(body) SO perfectly!


Dear Kendie thank you so much for your lovely compliment!  


Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


Wow you look so stunning, elegant and chic! LOVE everything!!   that bag  
Hope you enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely @Bibi25260


Thanks!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini (18S), I thought only for Spring and Summer but the color matches winter coats/jackets. No hibernation for this mini in the closet.  Have a fabulous weekend Chanelovers!
> View attachment 4255567


A good thing this little beauty matches your coats and jackets: so we can see it more in action.


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> You look so cool and chic Bibi!!!  Miss Shiva looks fabulous with your outfit


Oh hello there!  Thank you soo much for your super sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Keeping it classic


Timeless classic beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Stunning dearest bibi! Love this look


Aww thank you dear! 


March786 said:


> Outfit for A long overdue lunch date


LOVE everything! I can imagine you looking so elegant and chic in this outfit! 
Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> Reissue waist bag
> View attachment 4256684
> 
> View attachment 4256685


A little beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> We were casual yesterday walking the town so I had my 18C “raspberry red” w/ me


perfect pop of color! LOVE it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nga99 said:


> So happy with this! Paid a premium but love the bijoux chain and chevron ❤️


Congrats on this little beauty!!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely collection you have of classic flaps and they all look good on you!


Thanks!! I’ve got another being delivered tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Timeless classic beauties!



Thank you Bibi, you’re always so sweet


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you dear!
> 
> LOVE everything! I can imagine you looking so elegant and chic in this outfit!
> Enjoy your lunch.


Thankyou so much dearest bibi 
Lunch was delicious


----------



## Nga99

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this little beauty!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Freckles1

When you’re laying in bed in the hotel.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely collection you have of classic flaps and they all look good on you!


Thank you very much, Bibi!!!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

So excited! Just received this vintage caviar jumbo in the mail today . It’s in pristine condition - not a single flaw. This is definitely my *new* favorite bag. It’s the perfect size and very durable. I’m in love .


----------



## Cats&Chanel

One more image of the Jumbo, and my Jumbo XL that was just returned from Leather Surgeons today as well.


----------



## themeanreds

A little vacation time this week. Waiting at the train station and sitting by the pool (too cold to get in, but a nice view nonetheless)


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> love love love your stunning red Woc  its perfect!
> does it have gold or silver hardware?





Bibi25260 said:


> perfect pop of color! LOVE it!


Thanks kindly dearest lovelies!! @March786 the hardware is gold on that WOC...hard to see in pic but IRL the gold is gorgeous (IMHO) & yes @Bibi25260 I got this one particularly for when I wanted a little pop of color


----------



## Kendie26

Cats&Chanel said:


> One more image of the Jumbo, and my Jumbo XL that was just returned from Leather Surgeons today as well.


I can’t take it anymore(kidding) Your mods are SO FAB & your jumbo’s are so perfect on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260


  you remembered?!  
Beautiful scarf and perfect with your beautiful lilac cardi!! I love lilac color.
You're soo funny @ second pic 

P.S. and love your mani! Looking gorgeous lady!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

OMG the color coordination   YES! This is such a great fall color. Beautiful!!! 





Kendie26 said:


> Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> I can’t take it anymore(kidding) Your mods are SO FAB & your jumbo’s are so perfect on you!


 HAHAHAHA thanks, Kendie lol.


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260


Lovely shawl !
I love this lilac color


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4258636
> 
> When you’re laying in bed in the hotel.


Love the color and caviar on this gem!  @Freckles1


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260


Pretty shade of purple (lilac) on you @Kendie26!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Pre-Thanksgiving celebration (aka Friendsgiving) with beige caviar mini at Nobu. Cheers and Happy Thanksgiving Chanelovers!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Pre-Thanksgiving celebration (aka Friendsgiving) with beige caviar mini at Nobu. Cheers and Happy Thanksgiving Chanelovers!
> View attachment 4259279


 on that mini (as you know I’m obsessed!!) & Yay Nobu!!! I was there once shortly after they opened many years ago....big yum!! Happy Thanksgiving dearest!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> you remembered?!
> Beautiful scarf and perfect with your beautiful lilac cardi!! I love lilac color.
> You're soo funny @ second pic
> 
> P.S. and love your mani! Looking gorgeous lady!





Cats&Chanel said:


> OMG the color coordination   YES! This is such a great fall color. Beautiful!!!





Chanelandco said:


> Lovely shawl !
> I love this lilac color





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Pretty shade of purple (lilac) on you @Kendie26!


Thank you all darling Chanel lovers!! I will tell my hubby your kind comments as HE picked out that lilac Cardi all by himself many years ago when we were dating!
@Bibi25260 OF COURSE i remembered!!!How could I forget?!!


----------



## tolliv

Here ya go!!


----------



## Vanana

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260



I love this beautiful color on you — gorgeous dear K


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful color on you — gorgeous dear K


Thanks so much sweetest sista!


----------



## Kendie26

A very Happy & humble Thanksgiving wish to ALL of you wonderful Chanel friends!


----------



## MarLie

Kendie26 said:


> A very Happy & humble Thanksgiving wish to ALL of you wonderful Chanel friends!



Happy Thanksgiving to you too[emoji2]


----------



## Cats&Chanel

tolliv said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259466
> View attachment 4259469
> View attachment 4259471
> View attachment 4259472


A massive YES to all of this. You are so chic and look great.


----------



## deb68nc

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> A very Happy & humble Thanksgiving wish to ALL of you wonderful Chanel friends!



Happy Thanksgiving love [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tolliv

Cats&Chanel said:


> A massive YES to all of this. You are so chic and look great.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Cold weather here so i wore my #1 favorite scarf/shawl (chanel) yesterday. Hard to see design but it does have #5 on it (bottom pic) & I’m honored to be twinsies on this one w/ my girl @Bibi25260


What a beautiful scarf, darling Kendie! I love tbe color, and it matches perfectly with your cardigan. The second pic is just so cute
Wishing you have a very happy Thanksgiving with your family!


----------



## Monique1004

Going to chinese restaurant with my coco for family gathering.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful scarf, darling Kendie! I love tbe color, and it matches perfectly with your cardigan. The second pic is just so cute
> Wishing you have a very happy Thanksgiving with your family!


Sincere thanks Auvina my love! Appreciate it & I hope everything is fabulous in “your neck of the woods!”


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Going to chinese restaurant with my coco for family gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260355


 truly 1 of THE prettiest Coco’s I’ve ever seen! THAT color is glorious dear Monique!


----------



## PerryPalomino

Monique1004 said:


> Going to chinese restaurant with my coco for family gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260355



Such a stunning color! I love how unique the color of the handle is too, even tho it’s the same color family


----------



## PerryPalomino

Took my “new to me” vintage mini Diana flap out for the first time yesterday. [emoji173]️I was a bit low-key about her when she’s been inside the house (doesn’t help that it’s SO dark now) but taking her out, she really shines!![emoji94]
(Until it started pouring rain on my errands grrr. Thank god for Colloni waterstop spray!)


----------



## jax818

Been loving my urban spirit backpack!


----------



## Wifeyniyan

Feeling glam!


----------



## Yuki85

Dinning outside


----------



## tolliv

Out with my white 225 and kicks.


----------



## tolliv

I forgot to add my white J12


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> truly 1 of THE prettiest Coco’s I’ve ever seen! THAT color is glorious dear Monique!





PerryPalomino said:


> Such a stunning color! I love how unique the color of the handle is too, even tho it’s the same color family



I'm glad that I had to wait a while to get the red/pink/purple coco mini. Maybe I was meant to meet this one! I do still love the coral red one that missed couple seasons ago though.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Taking out the Boy WOC


----------



## Ceeyahd

tolliv said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259466
> View attachment 4259469
> View attachment 4259471
> View attachment 4259472



You look great. Please let me know where your pants are from, love them.


----------



## Luv n bags

My re-dyed reissue.  Wore it last night with this outfit


----------



## ccbaggirl89

getting ready to leave for the day - precious symbols pochette in black lamb leather


----------



## Law

Super casual Sunday Chanel yesterday


----------



## tolliv

Ceeyahd said:


> You look great. Please let me know where your pants are from, love them.



My pants are from Alexander Wang. I believe they are from his S/S18 Collection [emoji6]


----------



## DutchGirl007

My very first Chanel jacket, the “Black Jacket” from 2018 Cruise.  
It’s getting altered a bit, so more mod shots in a few weeks!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Super casual Sunday Chanel yesterday


Your “super casual” is SUPA COOL & CHIC on you girlfriend! Love that jacket too


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> My very first Chanel jacket, the “Black Jacket” from 2018 Cruise.
> It’s getting altered a bit, so more mod shots in a few weeks!


Happy  on this beautiful jacket!  It’s absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands and tuxedo shopping with Mr. S and my red lambie Jumbo!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4258636
> 
> When you’re laying in bed in the hotel.


That is a gorgeous color. It appears to have a slight metallic or iridescent sheen.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Kendie26 said:


> Really hard getting a clear shot of cc brooch & bag so this mod isn’t good but here’s my lambskin ML CF & brooch. Happy weekend Lovelies!


 I just saw this exact bag a party. It was absolutely stunning in real life !!


----------



## MahaM

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands and tuxedo shopping with Mr. S and my red lambie Jumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264177
> View attachment 4264178


Looks real nice on you ..


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands and tuxedo shopping with Mr. S and my red lambie Jumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264177
> View attachment 4264178


 Oh snap!! Look at gorgeous, hottie you!!STUNNING! You know I’m a huge fan of that jumbo


----------



## Kendie26

gettinpurseonal said:


> I just saw this exact bag a party. It was absolutely stunning in real life !!


Oh how cool! So glad you got to see it in person....i often feel like pics don’t do it justice....thank you @gettinpurseonal


----------



## amstevens714

Nga99 said:


> So happy with this! Paid a premium but love the bijoux chain and chevron ❤️



Oh my - this is amazing


----------



## Bibi25260

Miso Fine said:


> My re-dyed reissue.  Wore it last night with this outfit


Looking fabulous! And the bag looks stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Super casual Sunday Chanel yesterday


Looking great casual, love the skirt and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands and tuxedo shopping with Mr. S and my red lambie Jumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264177
> View attachment 4264178


LOVE LOVE your red jumbo!  
Perfect for pop of color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Oh how cool! So glad you got to see it in person....i often feel like pics don’t do it justice....thank you [/USER]


Totally agree with you! 
Hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful.

I don't get notifications any more on my mobile.....


----------



## Chanelandco

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands and tuxedo shopping with Mr. S and my red lambie Jumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264177
> View attachment 4264178


Love this red Jumbo. It is Gorgeous❤️


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Kendie26 said:


> Oh how cool! So glad you got to see it in person....i often feel like pics don’t do it justice....thank you @gettinpurseonal


Pleeease can you take more photos, Kendie???! ☺️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Wifeyniyan said:


> Feeling glam!


Love this whole look  sexy and classy  perfect for the holidays party and night out. Gorgeous @Wifeyniyan


----------



## Kendie26

gettinpurseonal said:


> Pleeease can you take more photos, Kendie???! ☺️


Ok, ok....i will try to use it again w/in the next week or so & take more pics. I did a recent “purge” of all my purse pics on my phone so I’ll have to take a few new pics for you


----------



## Kendie26

My pleated Boy (old medium size; from Metiers 2016) was getting some sushi action today(too bad I didn’t get any food in this pic)


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Totally agree with you!
> Hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful.
> 
> I don't get notifications any more on my mobile.....


 Have missed you girlfriend!! We had a lovely time , as I hope you have also been having. My mobile doesn’t show notifications either so I try to use my ipad so I can see them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

MahaM said:


> Looks real nice on you ..





Kendie26 said:


> Oh snap!! Look at gorgeous, hottie you!!STUNNING! You know I’m a huge fan of that jumbo





Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE LOVE your red jumbo!
> Perfect for pop of color!





Chanelandco said:


> Love this red Jumbo. It is Gorgeous❤️


Thanks, Lovelies!!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

With the holiday season in full swing...magical Christmas lights and decorations (pic not so good capturing the lights). Dark red caviar mini 17B and vino..  at dinner.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> My pleated Boy (old medium size; from Metiers 2016) was getting some sushi action today(too bad I didn’t get any food in this pic)


Hello Beautiful BoY  @Kendie26 
Who needs food when you see a gorgeous BoY on table  Hope you had a delicious sushi dinner.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, ok....i will try to use it again w/in the next week or so & take more pics. I did a recent “purge” of all my purse pics on my phone so I’ll have to take a few new pics for you


Yay!! Thank you, Kendie!! This bag is next on my “hit” list!! Except I usually buy pre-loved.  There was one for sale recently but it had lots of indententations so I skipped it. It was SO black, which is pretty too, but the gold hardware just looks amazing!!
I’m fact, maybe you could post a whole thread dedicated to an exciting display of this bag!


----------



## Purrsey

Medium CF = best size for me for daily needs


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> My pleated Boy (old medium size; from Metiers 2016) was getting some sushi action today(too bad I didn’t get any food in this pic)


Oh wow Kendie !! Look at this handsome boy! Unique and Tasty


----------



## Chanelandco

The other day with my ‘almost’ favorite and my new booties


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> The other day with my ‘almost’ favorite and my new booties


 Wooohooo! What an awesome ensemble from pretty head-to-toe!! Chic alert everyone!  
But, hmmm, your “almost favorite?” Which is your current fave? Coco?


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> Medium CF = best size for me for daily needs


Bag & picture perfection & I agree w/ you on the ML CF size


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> With the holiday season in full swing...magical Christmas lights and decorations (pic not so good capturing the lights). Dark red caviar mini 17B and vino..  at dinner.
> View attachment 4265139


You go to THE coolest places woman!! Jealous me! I was almost going to say this is 1 of my favorites of your mini’s but your mini collection is just way too stacked w/ amazing choices (ie-new tweed & caramel/beige) I want them all!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Hello Beautiful BoY  @Kendie26
> Who needs food when you see a gorgeous BoY on table  Hope you had a delicious sushi dinner.





gettinpurseonal said:


> Yay!! Thank you, Kendie!! This bag is next on my “hit” list!! Except I usually buy pre-loved.  There was one for sale recently but it had lots of indententations so I skipped it. It was SO black, which is pretty too, but the gold hardware just looks amazing!!
> I’m fact, maybe you could post a whole thread dedicated to an exciting display of this bag!





Chanelandco said:


> Oh wow Kendie !! Look at this handsome boy! Unique and Tasty


Kind Thanks to all of you chanel diva’s!! Laughing at “unique & tasty” comment from @Chanelandco . 
@gettinpurseonal ~ Big YAY YOU! This is very exciting & I hope you find one that you are totally smitten with! I also love it in the SO Black version but I agree w/ you in that the gold HW really makes it pop & makes it feel/look more luscious Please do let me know if you find one & I’ll also be on the lookout for you & PM you if I see any.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Have missed you girlfriend!! We had a lovely time , as I hope you have also been having. My mobile doesn’t show notifications either so I try to use my ipad so I can see them.


Aww I'm happy to read you've missed me   was a little busy...Have missed you too and other lovely ladies here.
Funny after I mentioned you I didn't received notifications on my phone the day after I did


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My pleated Boy (old medium size; from Metiers 2016) was getting some sushi action today(too bad I didn’t get any food in this pic)


 those pleats.....
Better for me no sushi in pics: instant crave for sushi...


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> With the holiday season in full swing...magical Christmas lights and decorations (pic not so good capturing the lights). Dark red caviar mini 17B and vino..  at dinner.
> View attachment 4265139


Can't get enough of this red!!  
Perfect setting for a dinner, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> Medium CF = best size for me for daily needs


Wow it's soo puffy and looking soo soft!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> The other day with my ‘almost’ favorite and my new booties


Looking fabulous again! Love your entire outfit and the bag of course


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous again! Love your entire outfit and the bag of course


Thank you dear Bibi for your kind words


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Wooohooo! What an awesome ensemble from pretty head-to-toe!! Chic alert everyone!
> But, hmmm, your “almost favorite?” Which is your current fave? Coco?


Thank you Kendie❤️ 
Will you believe me if I say that I never carried miss coco. Never! I know shame on me but I dont know why I always change my mind and choose another bag...
My favorite is my ML red17B.  I love it so much even if I use it less than the minis or this 2.55


----------



## Nga99

amstevens714 said:


> Oh my - this is amazing


Thank you!


----------



## postyhuston

just wanted to share. Have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you Kendie❤️
> Will you believe me if I say that I never carried miss coco. Never! I know shame on me but I dont know why I always change my mind and choose another bag...
> My favorite is my ML red17B.  I love it so much even if I use it less than the minis or this 2.55


Aw poor ms coco!!! Well, your 17B red is to-die-for perfect so I get why she’s your fave!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with timeless CC tote and brooch twinsies @Kendie26


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless CC tote and brooch twinsies @Kendie26
> 
> View attachment 4266356


Gasp! Drooling here You are just TOO darn chic & graceful at the same time! LOVE EVERYTHING here & honored to be twins w/ you on this pretty camellia I have a very similar ivory Cardi & maybe I’ll wear it today when I go to lunch w/ mom. I need to practice my “selfie posing” to be 1/4 as nice as yours!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! Drooling here You are just TOO darn chic & graceful at the same time! LOVE EVERYTHING here & honored to be twins w/ you on this pretty camellia I have a very similar ivory Cardi & maybe I’ll wear it today when I go to lunch w/ mom. I need to practice my “selfie posing” to be 1/4 as nice as yours!


You are WAY too kind and super sweet!!  But thank you so much for your super sweet words! I really don't know how to pose differently other than this   but you're doing great with posing.
Actually I wasn't 'in the mood' for 'dressing up'.
Yes please wear yours and show us!  Have a great time and lunch with your mom!


----------



## MahaM

At the hair saloon with Gabrielle...


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless CC tote and brooch twinsies @Kendie26
> 
> View attachment 4266356


You are killing it Bibi! So chic and elegant! I love this brooch!


----------



## Chanelandco

MahaM said:


> At the hair saloon with Gabrielle...


Lovely Gabby ❤️


----------



## MahaM

Chanelandco said:


> Lovely Gabby ❤️


Thanks!


----------



## Tuned83

Worn nearly everyday for the last year. Probably look silly wearing it to play group with my child .


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4266870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn nearly everyday for the last year. Probably look silly wearing it to play group with my child .


Lol not hardly! You’re doing it the right way! These bags are expensive, and we should totally get our money’s worth from them . It’s a beautiful bag, and that caviar leather has withstood the tests of time over the last year. It looks to be in pristine condition!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4266870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn nearly everyday for the last year. Probably look silly wearing it to play group with my child .


Glad I’m not the only one!  Keep wearing it with gusto.


----------



## Milosmum0307

I’ve been forcing myself to use this bag a lot lately.  Here she is on date night last weekend, chilling out in a booth at our favorite greasy spoon.  (No, we didn’t have our date at a greasy diner!  We were running early to an event and dropped in for a cup of coffee.)


----------



## c4ntik2006

She went to pick up her new sister today at Saks in Chevy Chase[emoji7]


----------



## tolliv

Shoes, bag, earrings and watch


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4266870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn nearly everyday for the last year. Probably look silly wearing it to play group with my child .


Yay you Tuned for getting such a beautiful bag & for wearing her often  She looks pristine & pretty as ever!


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> I’ve been forcing myself to use this bag a lot lately.  Here she is on date night last weekend, chilling out in a booth at our favorite greasy spoon.  (No, we didn’t have our date at a greasy diner!  We were running early to an event and dropped in for a cup of coffee.)


 we are bag twins on this one...beautiful pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless CC tote and brooch twinsies @Kendie26
> 
> View attachment 4266356





Bibi25260 said:


> You are WAY too kind and super sweet!!  But thank you so much for your super sweet words! I really don't know how to pose differently other than this   but you're doing great with posing.
> Actually I wasn't 'in the mood' for 'dressing up'.
> Yes please wear yours and show us!  Have a great time and lunch with your mom!


Yesterday’s lunch date w/ Mom I copied my girl @BiBi, as promised!You look much better I often wear this cream/gold camellia on ivory things & i will always think of you when I do so


----------



## steffysstyle

Brunch with my medium flap


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday’s lunch date w/ Mom I copied my girl @BiBi, as promised!You look much better I often wear this cream/gold camellia on ivory things & i will always think of you when I do so



Lovely blazer!


----------



## Purrsey

Just coming out of the dustbag for photo taking action


----------



## Milosmum0307

Took my lambskin Chanel Boy for an outing with the little one to FAO Schwartz. It’s not the clearest photo, but there was no standing still today!


----------



## Stylebyjayce

Hello everyone, I am new here. This is me at home in Paris.


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> You are killing it Bibi! So chic and elegant! I love this brooch!


Thank you so much for your kind words!  
I haven't worn this tote for two years


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4266870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn nearly everyday for the last year. Probably look silly wearing it to play group with my child .


A beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Milosmum0307 said:


> I’ve been forcing myself to use this bag a lot lately.  Here she is on date night last weekend, chilling out in a booth at our favorite greasy spoon.  (No, we didn’t have our date at a greasy diner!  We were running early to an event and dropped in for a cup of coffee.)


Beautiful! Keep wearing it.


----------



## Bibi25260

tolliv said:


> Shoes, bag, earrings and watch


Fierce!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday’s lunch date w/ Mom I copied my girl @BiBi, as promised!You look much better I often wear this cream/gold camellia on ivory things & i will always think of you when I do so


I love your cardi/jacket, even more than mine  and yes the brooch is a perfect match with it!
No you look better my pretty lady! Love the floral print dress and how you coordinated it with your floral phone case 
And love your mani


----------



## Bibi25260

Stylebyjayce said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here. This is me at home in Paris.


Bonjour et bienvenue!
Great pic just like from a magazine!


----------



## Stylebyjayce

Bibi25260 said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue!
> Great pic just like from a magazine!


Merci! For instagram of course


----------



## Sandra.AT

I went shopping with my jumbo yesterday..haha it hurted so bad after 3,5 hours hahaha but if you love a Jumbo you have to overcome the pain or pack less itemsl[emoji1] [emoji12]   hahahaha


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Brunch with my medium flap
> 
> View attachment 4267507


Such a classy, exquisite ensemble steffy...your pics ALWAYS “bring it”


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> Just coming out of the dustbag for photo taking action


Love  this one as I’m a big fan of black paired w/ navy.


----------



## Kendie26

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my lambskin Chanel Boy for an outing with the little one to FAO Schwartz. It’s not the clearest photo, but there was no standing still today!


Such a precious, darling pic....you 2 look like you were on a mission And beautiful Boy bag as well


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> I went shopping with my jumbo yesterday..haha it hurted so bad after 3,5 hours hahaha but if you love a Jumbo you have to overcome the pain or pack less itemsl[emoji1] [emoji12]   hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268047



How can u go for shopping with the jumbo [emoji38][emoji38] I survived only 1,5 hours [emoji38]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> How can u go for shopping with the jumbo [emoji38][emoji38] I survived only 1,5 hours [emoji38]


Haha I really don't know I thought I can do that hahaha after that I was sooo tired and since then I can only wear small bags ..I need to rest haha .. never again [emoji12]


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Such a classy, exquisite ensemble steffy...your pics ALWAYS “bring it”


aww thank you so much Kendie, you are always so kind!


----------



## DreamingBig

Keep the pics coming love the outfit ideas!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with timeless CC tote and brooch twinsies @Kendie26
> 
> View attachment 4266356


Totally beautiful, darling Bibi! Love your brooch, bag and the cardigan!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday’s lunch date w/ Mom I copied my girl @BiBi, as promised!You look much better I often wear this cream/gold camellia on ivory things & i will always think of you when I do so


Looks sooo gorgeous and classic, my dear Kendie! Such a beautiful brooch! And to be fair, you and lovely @Bibi25260 are looking equally fantastic!


----------



## mstran87

love!!


----------



## mstran87

was at disneyland paris on tuesday - november 27 with my so black boy ^_^ . first time in Paris.  Beautiful city


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday’s lunch date w/ Mom I copied my girl @BiBi, as promised!You look much better I often wear this cream/gold camellia on ivory things & i will always think of you when I do so


I looove this brooch ❤️
And your jacket is beautiful and chic my dear.


----------



## DreamingBig

kandicenicole said:


> Chanel at the beach [emoji5]
> View attachment 4257543


Lucky Chanel bag getting to see the fresh air!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Looks sooo gorgeous and classic, my dear Kendie! Such a beautiful brooch! And to be fair, you and lovely @Bibi25260 are looking equally fantastic!





Chanelandco said:


> I looove this brooch ❤️
> And your jacket is beautiful and chic my dear.


You are both such precious, amazing women & I sincerely appreciate your constant kind words!
@Bibi25260 has been my brooch inspiration from the beginning


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> was at disneyland paris on tuesday - november 27 with my so black boy ^_^ . first time in Paris.  Beautiful city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268358


How wonderful! What a magical picture & your Boy is SPECTACULAR


----------



## CorleoneQueen

My baby with CC Filigree Backpack in tow [emoji4].


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful, darling Bibi! Love your brooch, bag and the cardigan!


Aww thank you soo much for the sweet words! 


Auvina15 said:


> Looks sooo gorgeous and classic, my dear Kendie! Such a beautiful brooch! And to be fair, you and lovely @Bibi25260 are looking equally fantastic!


@Kendie26 Agree


Kendie26 said:


> You are both such precious, amazing women & I sincerely appreciate your constant kind words!
> @Bibi25260 has been my brooch inspiration from the beginning


Wow  thank you for the honour!


----------



## OCMomof3

steffysstyle said:


> Brunch with my medium flap
> 
> View attachment 4267507


Classy and beautiful! Love the green!


----------



## mstran87

Kendie26 said:


> How wonderful! What a magical picture & your Boy is SPECTACULAR


[emoji8] [emoji8]  thank you.

I love all your posts.  keep posting ^_^ [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## steffysstyle

OCMomof3 said:


> Classy and beautiful! Love the green!



Thank you, it's a very festive green


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying square WOC and wearing tweed espadrille last weekend


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Your “super casual” is SUPA COOL & CHIC on you girlfriend! Love that jacket too



Oops haven’t checked in for a while! Thanks Kendie, you’re just too cute


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking great casual, love the skirt and bag!



Thanks sweetest Bibi!


----------



## Iamminda

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4269935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!


Just stunning — absolutely in love with this bag.  Hope you had a great first day with her


----------



## stylistbydesign

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4269935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!



Did you decide to keep the flap as well?  [emoji4]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

stylistbydesign said:


> Did you decide to keep the flap as well?  [emoji4]



Sure did! The reissue 227 was my most wanted bag of all time. I’m so happy to have finally found the right one. And I just fell in love with the color of this tote, as well as the size. It look me a couple buys-and-returns to realize that caviar leather (while amazing) isn’t my dream leather. The aged calfskin on these two bags is so amazing I can’t even keep my hands off them


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Iamminda said:


> Just stunning — absolutely in love with this bag.  Hope you had a great first day with her


Since I practically stole her out from under your grasp, I promise I shall keep an eye out for her twin and let you know if I see another one!


----------



## stylistbydesign

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> Sure did! The reissue 227 was my most wanted bag of all time. I’m so happy to have finally found the right one. And I just fell in love with the color of this tote, as well as the size. It look me a couple buys-and-returns to realize that caviar leather (while amazing) isn’t my dream leather. The aged calfskin on these two bags is so amazing I can’t even keep my hands off them



Yay for you!  [emoji7]Two lovelies = even more fun.  I have a couple of bags in aged calfskin, and the leather is luscious and hard-wearing!  Congratulations and enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

stylistbydesign said:


> Yay for you!  [emoji7]Two lovelies = even more fun.  I have a couple of bags in aged calfskin, and the leather is luscious and hard-wearing!  Congratulations and enjoy. [emoji4]


Thank you so much!


----------



## arliegirl

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4269935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!


LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## Keren16

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4269935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!



This Chanel is a GORGEOUS find!


----------



## Tykhe

Out with new lucky charm bag today!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> I love this whole look, so beautiful and very classic, my friend!


Hehe so good to hear from you! Hehe I meant I just logged on!  Thank you so much my beautiful friend!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

shopgirl4cc said:


> So pretty!  You wear perfectly everything @Firstchanellv28   Hope you enjoyed Church party





shopgirl4cc said:


> So pretty!  You wear perfectly everything @Firstchanellv28   Hope you enjoyed Church party



Hehe sorry for e late reply! I just logged on!!! Thank you very much my dear! I still remember you and all your lovely posts!!! ❤️❤️ May I ask where did u go for a lil while..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look.


Hehe thank you my lovely friend!!!  Loving all your #ootd and #bagoftheday!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I would love to share my joy with all my beautiful, lovely, wonderful, kind friends here! I had a great time at the boutique for the cruise collection! Without further ado let me share all the pretty lil ”Chanels in Action Shot!!!!  I’m just excited!  I’m still deciding and if I decided I may or may not at least I have beautiful memories of it with you guys, my chanel enthusiast and coco chanel fans!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Keren16 said:


> This Chanel is a GORGEOUS find!


Thank you so much! It showed up on Fashionphile and I grabbed it quickly, maybe within an hour or two? Too good to pass up!


----------



## Kendie26

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4269935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!


So elegant & classyGreat pic of her beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I would love to share my joy with all my beautiful, lovely, wonderful, kind friends here! I had a great time at the boutique for the cruise collection! Without further ado let me share all the pretty lil ”Chanels in Action Shot!!!!  I’m just excited!  I’m still deciding and if I decided I may or may not at least I have beautiful memories of it with you guys, my chanel enthusiast and coco chanel fans!


Damn woman, you are a fabulous, perfect model!! You can literally wear ANYthing & look stunning! Best luck deciding if you end up buying something


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Kendie26 said:


> So elegant & classyGreat pic of her beauty!


Thank you so much! She was a lucky find!


----------



## Bibi25260

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4269935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for her maiden voyage since finding her new home. She was a little dry so I used some Cadillac conditioner and she’s just like new!


Congrats on this beautiful tote! I love it and the color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I would love to share my joy with all my beautiful, lovely, wonderful, kind friends here! I had a great time at the boutique for the cruise collection! Without further ado let me share all the pretty lil ”Chanels in Action Shot!!!!  I’m just excited!  I’m still deciding and if I decided I may or may not at least I have beautiful memories of it with you guys, my chanel enthusiast and coco chanel fans!


Agree everything looks good on you!
I tried the same blue jacket yesterday but it was too small for me.


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with miss Shiva at the boutique.


----------



## Bibi25260

Quick errands today with Cuba flap, necklace and scarf.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Damn woman, you are a fabulous, perfect model!! You can literally wear ANYthing & look stunning! Best luck deciding if you end up buying something


*Me blushes* Thank you Kendie!!!  I had a hard time! I love everything from this collection! Everythinggggggggg! Oh my! Thanks for the luck!  I need it unless I’m getting something else!  Beautiful week my twinsie!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Agree everything looks good on you!
> I tried the same blue jacket yesterday but it was too small for me.


Thanks dearest friend Bibi!  I’m with you, blue jacket looks great but I can’t do “weight lifting” (carrying my baby)   Beautiful week my dearie!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva at the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4270731


Both of your mods ( Shiva & Cuba) are glorious! So sassy & chic in front of the Christmas tree!! Did you “behave” at boutique?’ ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Both of your mods ( Shiva & Cuba) are glorious! So sassy & chic in front of the Christmas tree!! Did you “behave” at boutique?’ ❤️


Thank you for your sweet compliment!
 of course I didn't behave  but hadn't time to take pics and do a reveal, maybe tomorrow or this weekend I hope.


----------



## lilmissmeca

At the V&A Waterfront in Cape Town with my WOC and a beautiful view of Table Mountain


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands today with Cuba flap, necklace and scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4270732


Love all your outfit Bibi. Always Chic ❤️
Please let us see what is in that red box....


----------



## Monique1004

Heading out of my company holiday party yesterday.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Heading out of my company holiday party yesterday.
> View attachment 4272710


 that Coco is 1 of my very favorites! Such a stunner. Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Kendie26

lilmissmeca said:


> At the V&A Waterfront in Cape Town with my WOC and a beautiful view of Table Mountain
> View attachment 4272383


Wow, this is such a beautiful pic overall....you, WOC,background! You should frame this one & display it!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliment!
> of course I didn't behave  but hadn't time to take pics and do a reveal, maybe tomorrow or this weekend I hope.


I actually noticed your C bags in your 1 mod AFTER I posted reply to you. Can’t wait to see dearest Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

Lunch date w/ dear mom yesterday & my ML CF.....the 1st pic kind of looks like a jumbo size due to angle of pic, but it’s ML.
2nd pic outside in sun, the red warms up a bit Stay warm everyone if you are in cold weather like us.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ dear mom yesterday & my ML CF.....the 1st pic kind of looks like a jumbo size due to angle of pic, but it’s ML.
> 2nd pic outside in sun, the red warms up a bit Stay warm everyone if you are in cold weather like us.



Wow .. oh so gorgeous red CF of yours, dear Kendie26  ~^_^~. If there is a bag which inspires me to go for more ruthenium hardware again, that would b this beauty


----------



## Aileenlnbh

My new beauty nestled into my faux fur gilet whilst having a coffee - sometimes in a local area I feel I shouldn’t wear my Chanel as I sometimes get stares but YOLO


----------



## Rikireads

Noq


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Love all your outfit Bibi. Always Chic ❤️
> Please let us see what is in that red box....


@Chanelandco It is a gift for my mom the fragrance Misia.


Kendie26 said:


> I actually noticed your C bags in your 1 mod AFTER I posted reply to you. Can’t wait to see dearest Bibi


@Kendie26  It is from the Chanel cosmetic counter: fragrance Misia.


Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ dear mom yesterday & my ML CF.....the 1st pic kind of looks like a jumbo size due to angle of pic, but it’s ML.
> 2nd pic outside in sun, the red warms up a bit Stay warm everyone if you are in cold weather like us.


   can't get enough of this stunning red of yours!! THE perfect pop of color with your lovely outfit.


----------



## MahaM

Aileenlnbh said:


> My new beauty nestled into my faux fur gilet whilst having a coffee - sometimes in a local area I feel I shouldn’t wear my Chanel as I sometimes get stares but YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273800


Just enjoy your lovely bag...


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ dear mom yesterday & my ML CF.....the 1st pic kind of looks like a jumbo size due to angle of pic, but it’s ML.
> 2nd pic outside in sun, the red warms up a bit Stay warm everyone if you are in cold weather like us.



She’s perfection!  [emoji173]️ You look cozy and chic, and I LOVE THAT RED!  That is all.


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ dear mom yesterday & my ML CF.....the 1st pic kind of looks like a jumbo size due to angle of pic, but it’s ML.
> 2nd pic outside in sun, the red warms up a bit Stay warm everyone if you are in cold weather like us.


Love this red . It is gorgeous❤️
Hope you had a great time with your mum Kendie.


----------



## Chanelandco

Some Christmas shopping today, with my lately neglected jumbo. And my combat boots❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Aileenlnbh said:


> My new beauty nestled into my faux fur gilet whilst having a coffee - sometimes in a local area I feel I shouldn’t wear my Chanel as I sometimes get stares but YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273800


Enjoy your beautiful mini. It is stuning


----------



## ccbaggirl89

***NOT ME***, i just saw it "in action" today and took a pic


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with miss Shiva at the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4270731



Beautifull shot! I love your outfit. Can’t wait to see what you got at the boutique[emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Aileenlnbh said:


> My new beauty nestled into my faux fur gilet whilst having a coffee - sometimes in a local area I feel I shouldn’t wear my Chanel as I sometimes get stares but YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273800


 she’s such a beatiful, perfect mini.... & enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Some Christmas shopping today, with my lately neglected jumbo. And my combat boots❤️


Well, hello there beautiful lady looking so chic & sexy!


----------



## Kendie26

CorleoneQueen said:


> Wow .. oh so gorgeous red CF of yours, dear Kendie26  ~^_^~. If there is a bag which inspires me to go for more ruthenium hardware again, that would b this beauty





Bibi25260 said:


> @Chanelandco It is a gift for my mom the fragrance Misia.
> 
> @Kendie26  It is from the Chanel cosmetic counter: fragrance Misia.
> 
> can't get enough of this stunning red of yours!! THE perfect pop of color with your lovely outfit.





stylistbydesign said:


> She’s perfection!  [emoji173]️ You look cozy and chic, and I LOVE THAT RED!  That is all.





Chanelandco said:


> Love this red . It is gorgeous❤️
> Hope you had a great time with your mum Kendie.


Thank you all! @CorleoneQueen funny because i originally thought i wanted red bag w/ gold HW but then when I saw the red/Ruthenium combo, i felt like you!
@stylistbydesign laughing  at your sign off...”that is all!”


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ dear mom yesterday & my ML CF.....the 1st pic kind of looks like a jumbo size due to angle of pic, but it’s ML.
> 2nd pic outside in sun, the red warms up a bit Stay warm everyone if you are in cold weather like us.


Your red lambie is phenomenal! Hope you had a great time with your mom, my dearest Kendie!


----------



## Auvina15

Chanelandco said:


> Some Christmas shopping today, with my lately neglected jumbo. And my combat boots❤️


Absolutely fabulous, Chanelandco! Loving your boots!


----------



## Auvina15

Monique1004 said:


> Heading out of my company holiday party yesterday.
> View attachment 4272710


I love your bag! The color is sooo pretty!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I would love to share my joy with all my beautiful, lovely, wonderful, kind friends here! I had a great time at the boutique for the cruise collection! Without further ado let me share all the pretty lil ”Chanels in Action Shot!!!!  I’m just excited!  I’m still deciding and if I decided I may or may not at least I have beautiful memories of it with you guys, my chanel enthusiast and coco chanel fans!


Love every single shot! You’re such a perfect model for all these CC beauties! Did you end up getting any?


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Quick errands today with Cuba flap, necklace and scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4270732


You have such beautiful and very practical bags, my friend! They look fabulous on you though! And that necklace is sooo gorgeous! I really love it, Bbi!


----------



## Chanelandco

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous, Chanelandco! Loving your boots!


So sweet Auvina ❤️. Thank you


----------



## Purrsey

Black Monday (actually most of the days . )


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Well, hello there beautiful lady looking so chic & sexy!


Thank you Kendie


----------



## darae

I'm not a fan of color but she really does spice up my outfits


----------



## Kendie26

darae said:


> I'm not a fan of color but she really does spice up my outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275352


She sure does...this mod is fabulous!!! I’m like you (if I’m understanding your comment)& live in the land of neutral...but your red is really perfect here!


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> Black Monday (actually most of the days . )


Such a beautiful pic! Perfect Boy&your blouse is stunning


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Your red lambie is phenomenal! Hope you had a great time with your mom, my dearest Kendie!


Thanks so much Miss Sweetness Auvina! Hoping to see some of YOUR incredible mods soon—no pressure!


----------



## tinkerella

Here’s my black beauty joining me for a tea break after some shopping


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Some Christmas shopping today, with my lately neglected jumbo. And my combat boots❤️


Perfect outfit for shopping: comfy boots, red for pop of (Christmas) color and beautiful bag!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect outfit for shopping: comfy boots, red for pop of (Christmas) color and beautiful bag!


Thank you dear Bibi


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chai Tea Latte and my 18C iridescent mini [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel Jumbo Single Flap in grey lamb with bijoux chain.


----------



## dotty8

Wearing my classic Chanel bracelet today (together with Chanel perfume )


----------



## Bibi25260

Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086


   ahhhhhhh! SUPA, SUPER STAR Bibi girlfriend!! I changed my mind (again) & now claim this reissue as my favorite of your phenomenal collection (& yes I’ll prob change my mind again w/ your next killer mod!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Single Flap in grey lamb with bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276867


Just stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> ahhhhhhh! SUPA, SUPER STAR Bibi girlfriend!! I changed my mind (again) & now claim this reissue as my favorite of your phenomenal collection (& yes I’ll prob change my mind again w/ your next killer mod!


 
Aww thank you again for your kindest and sweetest words my dear friend!  
It is hard to choose a favorite as I experienced with your stunning collection


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086


You’re killing it, girlfriend!!! Loving the entire ensemble! Stunning bag, Bibi!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086



You look just fabulous!!!!  Love your bag (this is probably be my HG Reissue!!).  And you have some seriously amazing  coats!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC



Most stylish power walker ever .  Pretty WOC.


----------



## hpzapper

Kendie26 said:


> Such a classy, exquisite ensemble steffy...your pics ALWAYS “bring it”


I love it: weight is healthy; work it with style just me go for it.


----------



## snowing may

Kendie26 said:


> Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC


Looking stunning Kendie26!


----------



## snowing may

Dusty pink Coco in action


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC





Iamminda said:


> Most stylish power walker ever .  Pretty WOC.


Looking FABULOUS, sweetest K.! 
And I couldn’t agree more with our dearest @Iamminda


----------



## Auvina15

snowing may said:


> Dusty pink Coco in action


Absolutely stunning!!! I really love the color of your Coco, it’s sooo pretty!


----------



## snowing may

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! I really love the color of your Coco, it’s sooo pretty!


Thank you! I love this colour too


----------



## Kendie26

snowing may said:


> Dusty pink Coco in action


The pairing of your gorgeous red coat w/ your Coco is SO FAB dear snowing may! And I seriously want your hat


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Most stylish power walker ever .  Pretty WOC.





hpzapper said:


> I love it: weight is healthy; work it with style just me go for it.





snowing may said:


> Looking stunning Kendie26!





Auvina15 said:


> Looking FABULOUS, sweetest K.!
> And I couldn’t agree more with our dearest @Iamminda


Hello & kind thanks to all of you sweet gals! Ha sista iamminda, not me. I was “power walking/shopping” with the WOC but then on my way home I stopped at park to get in my miles & i left WOC in car.....BUT then i had a big laugh as a woman was also walking at park w/ a large hobo style shoulder bag on, so I said “hmmm, maybe I should have worn the woc!”


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086



Just stunning dearest bibi! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
Love everything [emoji8]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC



Love All your beautiful choice of colours and styles. Stunning Kendie [emoji175]


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086


Love Everything ❤️
The red coat is gorgeous. The brooch is Fab and oh waw that bag !!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC


One day you need to show us ( if not already done ) your full collection!!! Every single piece I see here is Fab!!! They were all well choosen! ❤️❤️


----------



## snowing may

Kendie26 said:


> The pairing of your gorgeous red coat w/ your Coco is SO FAB dear snowing may! And I seriously want your hat


Thank you dearest Kendie!You are indeed a treasure to this forum


----------



## Chanelandco

snowing may said:


> Dusty pink Coco in action


Love your color combination : bags and coat are gorgeous


----------



## Chanelandco

tinkerella said:


> Here’s my black beauty joining me for a tea break after some shopping


She is indeed a beauty ❤️


----------



## Monique1004

Shopping with my mini coco again yesterday!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, this is such a beautiful pic overall....you, WOC,background! You should frame this one & display it!


Thank you so much!!! The landscape is so beautiful and breathtaking there! I can’t wait to go back!


----------



## Purrsey

PTT in action


----------



## snowing may

Chanelandco said:


> Love your color combination : bags and coat are gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Love All your beautiful choice of colours and styles. Stunning Kendie [emoji175]





Chanelandco said:


> One day you need to show us ( if not already done ) your full collection!!! Every single piece I see here is Fab!!! They were all well choosen! ❤️❤️


Kindest Thanks dear friends!You are both too sweet! I posted a family shot & various groupings a while ago (over a year or so) & swore I’d never do that again Chanelandco!


----------



## Kendie26

Black Reissue 226 day...happy weekend Lovelies/everyone!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Black Reissue 226 day...happy weekend Lovelies/everyone!



Gorgeous, and love the pop of color!  Side note:  I love this quilted bag, but noticed I am seeing lots of chevron from you lately, Ms. K....and I LOVE IT. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086



This coat plus brooch plus bag is ALL THE THINGS.  Killing it, Ms. B!! [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## MarLie

Bathroom shot....I stil love this color to pieces


----------



## cherryplum

Doing some Christmas shopping with my so black 226 ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks dear friends!You are both too sweet! I posted a family shot & various groupings a while ago (over a year or so) & swore I’d never do that again Chanelandco!


Really. What happened?
I can imagine that with your beautiful collection it is a lot of « work » to make a group picture...
Anyway, I will then admire them one by one


----------



## mstran87

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086


wow love!!!!!! beautiful!!


----------



## Frillylily

Bibi25260 said:


> Today the all black reissue 227 and camelia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4277086



You forgot to mention that beautiful Chanel Scarf!! I could not miss spotting it! I own the scarf and bags, too! Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

MarLie said:


> Bathroom shot....I stil love this color to pieces


 Tres Chic beyond words!! You look phenomenal MarLie!


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous, and love the pop of color!  Side note:  I love this quilted bag, but noticed I am seeing lots of chevron from you lately, Ms. K....and I LOVE IT. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]





Chanelandco said:


> Really. What happened?
> I can imagine that with your beautiful collection it is a lot of « work » to make a group picture...
> Anyway, I will then admire them one by one


Merci sweet Lovelies@stylistbydesign I have an almost equal collection in terms of chevron & quilt but I lean more on chevron side for sure in terms of favorites. @Chanelandco -haha, yes, just too much work doing it. I’ve been deleting TONS of my pics off of my phone but if I can find a group shot I will PM it to you


----------



## Kendie26

cherryplum said:


> View attachment 4280230
> View attachment 4280231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some Christmas shopping with my so black 226 ❤️


Dreamy 226  & love your belt too (i finally just got the smaller version of it in the nude color)


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Errands & a good power walk w/ my chevron WOC


Agree also this is a very stylish power walk!  
Even loving your mani which matches your stunning WOC!


Kendie26 said:


> Black Reissue 226 day...happy weekend Lovelies/everyone!


Your bag is such a timeless beauty!!  
And love your top as a pop of color with your fab outfit, looks very good on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Agree also this is a very stylish power walk!
> Even loving your mani which matches your stunning WOC!
> 
> Your bag is such a timeless beauty!!
> And love your top as a pop of color with your fab outfit, looks very good on you!


Thanks so much my dearest Chanel diva & sweet fashionista friend


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> You’re killing it, girlfriend!!! Loving the entire ensemble! Stunning bag, Bibi!


@Auvina15  wow thank you soo much for your sweet compliment!  


Iamminda said:


> You look just fabulous!!!!  Love your bag (this is probably be my HG Reissue!!).  And you have some seriously amazing  coats!!!!


@Iamminda Aww thank you very much for your sweet words, I really appreciate it!  
This coat is also a oldie but still in great condition.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Just stunning dearest bibi! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> Love everything [emoji8]


@March786 Hello there!  How are you and how is life in Dubai??
Thank you dear! 


Chanelandco said:


> Love Everything ❤️
> The red coat is gorgeous. The brooch is Fab and oh waw that bag !!!


@Chanelandco Aww thank you very much for your super sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4279133
> 
> PTT in action


How great to see this little beauty again!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> This coat plus brooch plus bag is ALL THE THINGS.  Killing it, Ms. B!! [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]


@stylistbydesign  I really appreciate your super sweet compliment!  


mstran87 said:


> wow love!!!!!! beautiful!!


@mstran87 Aww thank you!


Frillylily said:


> You forgot to mention that beautiful Chanel Scarf!! I could not miss spotting it! I own the scarf and bags, too! Enjoy!


@Frillylily Good eye!! Twins! 
How is your scarf holding up? Mine has a few little holes from zippers but the Chanel seamstress couldn't fix it according Chanel policy....
But I'm wearing it any way, Love how this scarf is warm and light weight. Wanted to get the same one in grey but it was not possible even this black one was hard for me to locate: it took me a year to find it.


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> Bathroom shot....I stil love this color to pieces


I immediately recognized this bathroom   I've made one myself earlier this year.
Great shot and lovely WOC!


----------



## MarLie

Kendie26 said:


> Tres Chic beyond words!! You look phenomenal MarLie!



Thank you so much dear Kendie[emoji9]


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> I immediately recognized this bathroom   I've made one myself earlier this year.
> Great shot and lovely WOC!



Ah yes the Chanel bathroom. I just couldnt resist a picture with my black & white outfit that matched the colors[emoji6]. Thank you dear Bibi[emoji9]


----------



## Frillylily

Bibi25260 said:


> @stylistbydesign  I really appreciate your super sweet compliment!
> 
> @mstran87 Aww thank you!
> 
> @Frillylily Good eye!! Twins!
> How is your scarf holding up? Mine has a few little holes from zippers but the Chanel seamstress couldn't fix it according Chanel policy....
> But I'm wearing it any way, Love how this scarf is warm and light weight. Wanted to get the same one in grey but it was not possible even this black one was hard for me to locate: it took me a year to find it.



Fortunately no pin holes from zippers or moths. I treat this scarf gently.  I love cashmere and silk mix for scarves. It is delicate. Just wear it and enjoy it! With the beauty of the pattern no one shall see any imperfections.   A person who does “invisible” mending could repair it.


----------



## susiana

Taking my small classic flap for a brunch


----------



## scivolare

Monique1004 said:


> Shopping with my mini coco again yesterday!
> View attachment 4278856


I’m not a coco fan, but that color is stunning!




cherryplum said:


> View attachment 4280230
> View attachment 4280231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some Christmas shopping with my so black 226 ❤️


Beautiful - this bag is on my wishlist!


----------



## scivolare

I’ve been a bad vanity owner (it’s a bit smaller than my usual day bags, and it doesn’t quite fit the “evening” aesthetic for me), so this is the first time I’m wearing it!


----------



## Auvina15

While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!


----------



## Irene7899

Chanel ear ring to work today


----------



## darae

Kendie26 said:


> She sure does...this mod is fabulous!!! I’m like you (if I’m understanding your comment)& live in the land of neutral...but your red is really perfect here!



Oh thank you! Yes I am a neutral girl all the way but am now discovering how a pop of color can elevate outfits!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
> Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!


    
Swoooosh! There SHE is  Looking FIERCE & FAB, as always you gorgeous babe you!! I LOVE seeing your mini 224 my sweet twinsie! I like yours better than mine Killing it in this mod


----------



## Kendie26

Irene7899 said:


> Chanel ear ring to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281964


They look lovely on you! Gosh, can your skin, hair & lips be any more perfect/beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

scivolare said:


> I’ve been a bad vanity owner (it’s a bit smaller than my usual day bags, and it doesn’t quite fit the “evening” aesthetic for me), so this is the first time I’m wearing it!
> 
> View attachment 4281660


Hope you love your debut outting w/ this STUNNING vanity bag....looks fab on you


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
> Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!



Gorgeous Reissue and such a lovely overall look, my pretty Auvina .  Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## chillny96

MarLie said:


> Bathroom shot....I stil love this color to pieces


This looks beautiful!! I am thinking to purchase if I can locate this one, would love to hear your review on how it is so far!  I have a WOC in black already!  Just scared with the color!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Swoooosh! There SHE is  Looking FIERCE & FAB, as always you gorgeous babe you!! I LOVE seeing your mini 224 my sweet twinsie! I like yours better than mine Killing it in this mod





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Reissue and such a lovely overall look, my pretty Auvina .  Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season.


Thank you so very much, my dearest sisters! You’re always sooo sweet! Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas!


----------



## MarLie

chillny96 said:


> This looks beautiful!! I am thinking to purchase if I can locate this one, would love to hear your review on how it is so far!  I have a WOC in black already!  Just scared with the color!



Hi! So far im loving this color so much. I purchased this WOC in dec 2016. And i’ve used her of and on. So far no color transfere. I think its the caviar that makes the difference. And personally she is a nice change of color from my other WOCs. Even in winter I love wearing this. The gold hardware makes it so elegant with black outfits. I hope you can get one[emoji2]


----------



## scivolare

Kendie26 said:


> They look lovely on you! Gosh, can your skin, hair & lips be any more perfect/beautiful!



Thanks so much @Kendie26


----------



## chillny96

MarLie said:


> Hi! So far im loving this color so much. I purchased this WOC in dec 2016. And i’ve used her of and on. So far no color transfere. I think its the caviar that makes the difference. And personally she is a nice change of color from my other WOCs. Even in winter I love wearing this. The gold hardware makes it so elegant with black outfits. I hope you can get one[emoji2]


Thanks so much! So glad to hear it's holding up well!!! I will need to track one down now! This season's white is so nice too! But always hesitant with the color transfer


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


----------



## Bibi25260

susiana said:


> Taking my small classic flap for a brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281014
> View attachment 4281015


Beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
> Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!


Great seeing you again! 
You look stunning in this outfit, LOVE your bag, top and rings oh and mani! 
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


There's your special Boy! Love  the combo grey and black and those chic shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858



This camera bag is just stunning,  And you look so lovely — always so well put together


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)



Gorgeous boy and girl .


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


Such a unique and very pretty BOY! And I love your necklace, beautiful Kendie!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Great seeing you again!
> You look stunning in this outfit, LOVE your bag, top and rings oh and mani!
> Happy Holidays!!


Thank you so much for the compliments, lovely Bibi! I don’t really wear reds normally but something about red and black combos that I love and have been wearing them lately this holiday season!


Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858


Such a stunning classic and practical bag for errands, Bibi! Very nice jacket, and I love your booties!


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)



Very cool boy!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858


Jealousy & admiration all wrapped up into one. You KNOW I adore your camera bagsbut OMG I NEED your coat!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> There's your special Boy! Love  the combo grey and black and those chic shoes!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous boy and girl .





Auvina15 said:


> Such a unique and very pretty BOY! And I love your necklace, beautiful Kendie!





Monique1004 said:


> Very cool boy!


Love, kisses & hugs to all 4 of you sweetie’sThank you, as always.


----------



## Ljlj

Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858



Love your reissue camera bag! But omg, I love, love,love your boots!!!!![emoji173]️


----------



## scivolare

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


Love your Boy!


----------



## Kendie26

scivolare said:


> Love your Boy!


Thanks so much scivolare!


----------



## susiana

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Bibi25260


----------



## love2learn

Auvina15 said:


> While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
> Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!


You always look so fabulous!!  Hopefully the Santa line wasn't too long  But, if it was, at least you had your beautiful Reissue to gaze at


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


Hi dearest Kendie  You look gorgeous my dear friend  Love love love your beautiful Boy  Hope you've been doing well and are having a wonderful holiday season


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858


Love your outfit!!  You seem to have just the best coat collection too  Always love seeing your beautiful camera bag


----------



## Auvina15

love2learn said:


> You always look so fabulous!!  Hopefully the Santa line wasn't too long  But, if it was, at least you had your beautiful Reissue to gaze at


Thanks so much, my dear love2learn!Great “seeing” you here! How are you doing? My husband was in the line keeping the spot while our daughters and I taking some photos 
Happy Holidays to you, my friend!


----------



## love2learn

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much, my dear love2learn!Great “seeing” you here! How are you doing? My husband was in the line keeping the spot while our daughters and I taking some photos
> Happy Holidays to you, my friend!


You are so welcome my sweet friend   I'm doing good.  I'm just busy like everyone else with the holiday craziness  Your husband is a champ for keeping the spot in the Santa line   Since we're talking about seeing Santa, I hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas


----------



## lovesbmw

Auvina15 said:


> While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
> Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!


Happy Holidays To you and Your Family


----------



## lovesbmw

cherryplum said:


> View attachment 4280230
> View attachment 4280231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some Christmas shopping with my so black 226 ❤️


Love This Purse, We"re Twins


----------



## Chanelandco

Auvina15 said:


> While waiting for Santa pictures. Reissue 224.
> Happy Holidays, my lovely friends!


Love your outfit❤️
And this bag is just OMG !!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


I am not a lot into boy bags. 
But this one is so handsome! Another Gemme ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858


I looove your shoes!! 
Of course the bag is stuning ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Hi dearest Kendie  You look gorgeous my dear friend  Love love love your beautiful Boy  Hope you've been doing well and are having a wonderful holiday season





Chanelandco said:


> I am not a lot into boy bags.
> But this one is so handsome! Another Gemme ❤️


Kind Thanks to both of you lovelies! Have missed you lately love2learn & hope all is wonderful w/ you.Funny cause I didn’t like Boy bags at first & for the longest time either @Chanelandco but then BAM, it happened! You get the drill!


----------



## Sgpradafan

Hi All,

So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.

Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.


----------



## Auvina15

lovesbmw said:


> Happy Holidays To you and Your Family


Thank you so much, lovesbmw!


----------



## Auvina15

Chanelandco said:


> Love your outfit❤️
> And this bag is just OMG !!!


Thanks so much, lovely Chanelandco!


----------



## Auvina15

Sgpradafan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.
> 
> Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.


What a beautiful Reissue you got, and it’s such an amazing deal! Your collection is absolutely wonderful with all the classic stunning pieces! Congratulations


----------



## Sgpradafan

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful Reissue you got, and it’s such an amazing deal! Your collection is absolutely wonderful with all the classic stunning pieces! Congratulations



 Thanx so much. Never expected to get 3 iconic flaps in a year and for a good price. Especially the Reissue. It was a really good unicorn of a deal. Even came with original receipt from the Chanel boutique.

 My very first Chanel bag was a navy chain around me hobo made from distressed lambskin. Beautiful but I gave it to my Mom as I didn’t wear it much. I went into a Chloe phase, Celine and even Alexander Wang for a bit and decided to go back to Chanels and figured I start with the Iconic flaps....

Attached pic next to the super heavy Celine Luggage that I rarely used and a Prada woc I gifted to my cousin


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Kind Thanks to both of you lovelies! Have missed you lately love2learn & hope all is wonderful w/ you.Funny cause I didn’t like Boy bags at first & for the longest time either @Chanelandco but then BAM, it happened! You get the drill!


I can imagine 
Someday I might meet my boy then...


----------



## Chanelandco

Sgpradafan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.
> 
> Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.


Lovely collection! They are all gorgeous


----------



## Sgpradafan

Chanelandco said:


> Lovely collection! They are all gorgeous


Thank You


----------



## Tt117

Last minute holiday shopping!


----------



## perleegirl

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4283905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute holiday shopping!


Love! Where did you find this? I never have any luck.


----------



## Kendie26

Sgpradafan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.
> 
> Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.


Exquisite pic of 3 amazing beauties!!! Absolutely lovely (& great price too!)


----------



## mcpro

It's Chanel kind of day!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> This camera bag is just stunning,  And you look so lovely — always so well put together


@Iamminda aww thank you soo much for your lovely words! 
Happy Holidays!! 


Auvina15 said:


> Such a stunning classic and practical bag for errands, Bibi! Very nice jacket, and I love your booties!


@Auvina15 Thank you dear for your sweet words! It is practical for errands 



Kendie26 said:


> Jealousy & admiration all wrapped up into one. You KNOW I adore your camera bagsbut OMG I NEED your coat!!!!


@Kendie26 Dear S your compliment makes me flush or it could be the cold I'm having with a slight fever....anyway I really appreciate your kindest and sweetest words as always!!  
The coat is from Goldbergh but I got it two years ago..and actually it's a ski brand.



Ljlj said:


> Love your reissue camera bag! But omg, I love, love,love your boots!!!!![emoji173]️


@Ljlj Aww thank you very much!  

To all you lovely ladies Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Love your outfit!!  You seem to have just the best coat collection too  Always love seeing your beautiful camera bag


@love2learn Great seeing you again! Hope you're doing well.
Thank you very much for your super sweet compliment! 


Chanelandco said:


> I looove your shoes!!
> Of course the bag is stuning ❤️


@Chanelandco Aww thank you soo much dear! 

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sgpradafan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.
> 
> Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.


Congrats on your stunning bag, it's a timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tt117 said:


> View attachment 4283905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute holiday shopping!


Timeless beauty!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> @love2learn Great seeing you again! Hope you're doing well.
> Thank you very much for your super sweet compliment!
> 
> @Chanelandco Aww thank you soo much dear!
> 
> Happy Holidays!!


Happy Holidays too you Bibi as well ❤️


----------



## celinestorm

Sgpradafan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.
> 
> Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.


How stunning, congratulations!!    If you don't mind me asking, I'm based in Singapore too and looking for a Reissue - did you manage to score this locally?


----------



## Sgpradafan

celinestorm said:


> How stunning, congratulations!!    If you don't mind me asking, I'm based in Singapore too and looking for a Reissue - did you manage to score this locally?



I came across it while browsing for Chanel totes via Carousell App. The lady selling had very good feedback and it came with the dustbag, authenticity card and original store receipt so I was convinced it wasn’t a fake. She initially listed it at SGD$2580 and then lowered the price to $2180 so I knew I had to get it ASAP and it was honestly probably the best deal ever second only to getting a Chanel bag as a gift.


----------



## Sgpradafan

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite pic of 3 amazing beauties!!! Absolutely lovely (& great price too!)


Thanks


----------



## Sgpradafan

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on your stunning bag, it's a timeless beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## celinestorm

Sgpradafan said:


> I came across it while browsing for Chanel totes via Carousell App. The lady selling had very good feedback and it came with the dustbag, authenticity card and original store receipt so I was convinced it wasn’t a fake. She initially listed it at SGD$2580 and then lowered the price to $2180 so I knew I had to get it ASAP and it was honestly probably the best deal ever second only to getting a Chanel bag as a gift.


Oh wow that is very lucky, well done!!  I was about to say, it would be so hard to find something like that on Carousell!  People selling 12 series with no or few extras for 5k+...  Just got to keep your eyes peeled I guess


----------



## Sgpradafan

celinestorm said:


> Oh wow that is very lucky, well done!!  I was about to say, it would be so hard to find something like that on Carousell!  People selling 12 series with no or few extras for 5k+...  Just got to keep your eyes peeled I guess



I know right.... some consignment boutiques were quoting $4000 sgd and above for even older series. It’s ridiculously expensive for prelovws. If you’re looking for Reissues, the large 227s in Black with GHW, you can find some listed in Carousell for about $3.2-3.8k sgd. Of course get ones with authenticity card and receipt and if you can get full set, it’s better. For some reason or whatever size 225 and 226 are more expensive in second hand market.


----------



## Monique1004

lovesbmw said:


> Love This Purse, We"re Twins



Me too! Triplet!!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Again quick errands today with the dark red camera bag, pic doesn't do the color justice, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4282858


Perfect red for the holidays @Bibi25260 
Is your coat warm and brand? I’m looking for similar coat. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


Love the casual look with the boy-friend  @Kendie26  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Been a while...did some touristy things with black caviar mini....love this time of year. Happy Holidays! Cheers


----------



## Marmotte

Loving these ankle boots, so comfy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Perfect red for the holidays @Bibi25260
> Is your coat warm and brand? I’m looking for similar coat. Happy Holidays!


Thank you! Yes coat is warm and lightweight,  I got it two years ago brand name is Goldbergh.


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a while...did some touristy things with black caviar mini....love this time of year. Happy Holidays! Cheers
> View attachment 4285938
> 
> View attachment 4285939


Glad to see you and your mod shots again! LOVE them!
It's already 18 years since I last visted NY....

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a while...did some touristy things with black caviar mini....love this time of year. Happy Holidays! Cheers
> View attachment 4285938
> 
> View attachment 4285939


OMG how funny because I swear I thought of you yesterday (was thinking of coming up to your area & I wondered how you’ve been) You’ve been missed dearest fashionista! Looking chic as ever...happiest of holidays to you too darlin’!!


----------



## Winiebean

Ready to finally go see A Star is Born w/ my WOC[emoji846]


----------



## yazj42

Light pink is never a good idea when traveling with young children.


----------



## Hillychristie

Small classic flap at lavender farm in the forest. Matcha waffle w forest fruits and lavender lemon pie. How therapeutic!


----------



## seikow

Gabe today


----------



## Monique1004

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Been a while...did some touristy things with black caviar mini....love this time of year. Happy Holidays! Cheers
> View attachment 4285938
> 
> View attachment 4285939



I took a picture there with my friends just on Thursday. LOL.


----------



## Monique1004

70s themed party with my coco. I picked the coco to go with my wig. And yes, it was my first time wearing a wig.


----------



## amstevens714

Sgpradafan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So excited to introduce my new to me preloved 14 series Chanel Reissue 226 in black aged calf leather and antique gold hardware. Would have preferred Made in France but It was a steal for about SGD$2180/€1400/USD$1600. So I’m okay with Made in Italy.
> 
> Completed my Iconic Chanel flaps collection in a year. All preloved of course. Thinking of getting a tote next.



Wow - that is a ridiculous steal! Congrats. It’s beautiful.


----------



## amstevens714

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my Boy (Metiers 2016, Pleated Boy in chevron design)


Omg this bag Kendie!! Amazing ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

Aileenlnbh said:


> My new beauty nestled into my faux fur gilet whilst having a coffee - sometimes in a local area I feel I shouldn’t wear my Chanel as I sometimes get stares but YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273800



I love everything about this photo, and I completely understand what you are saying, but this beauty is too cute to be hidden ! plus it’s small


----------



## Sgpradafan

amstevens714 said:


> Wow - that is a ridiculous steal! Congrats. It’s beautiful.



Hi, Thank You so much. It was indeed a steal, or  more like a gift even  It’s so weird funny how the ‘universe’ works. I wrote a post on tumblr months ago on how I wanted to get the Reissue 226 (Black GHW) for Christmas and I totally forgot about it. Then lo and behold, Mademoiselle appeared when I was randomly scouring for Chanel totes. It was listed online for 3-4weeks and still left unsold even at the price point of around US$1875. I enquired with the seller and she dropped the price further and I knew I just had to get it. It felt as if the bag was waiting for me to show up....

Anyway Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and everyone else at PurseForum!! May all the wishes and good luck come your way


----------



## Kendie26

amstevens714 said:


> Omg this bag Kendie!! Amazing ❤️


Aw thanks so much @amstevens714 I feel lucky to own my Boy as it was a special limited edition.Happiest of Holidays to you & all the lovelies here!


----------



## Kendie26

yazj42 said:


> Light pink is never a good idea when traveling with young children.


You look awesome & the pink coat & scarf is SO SO pretty w/ your killer Boy!


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> 70s themed party with my coco. I picked the coco to go with my wig. And yes, it was my first time wearing a wig.
> View attachment 4286740


If you didn’t write about the wig, I would have definitely noticed the hair change & thought you got bangs/wings....how fun & Coco was a perfect choice!


----------



## yazj42

Kendie26 said:


> You look awesome & the pink coat & scarf is SO SO pretty w/ your killer Boy!


Thank you!!


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> If you didn’t write about the wig, I would have definitely noticed the hair change & thought you got bangs/wings....how fun & Coco was a perfect choice!



I’m very touched that you even noticed my hair change... The look I was going for was Farrah Fawcett but unfortunately the blonde didn’t look good on me so I settled with auburn. LOL.


----------



## nanads

WOC on holiday. Enjoying pleasant view of Ubud, Bali ❤️


----------



## Sgpradafan

Gone shopping today with my Reissue! I should probably polish the slight tarnish on the clasp or replate it soon.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I’m very touched that you even noticed my hair change... The look I was going for was Farrah Fawcett but unfortunately the blonde didn’t look good on me so I settled with auburn. LOL.


You are the sweetest Monique! & I am NOT kidding on this...I SWEAR I was going to mention Farrah Fawcett when I wrote “wings”....so you nailed it!


----------



## viclou67

Taking a break from Christmas shopping.


----------



## scivolare

I got the new stingray :x. I can’t stop staring at it / playing dress up with it. 




Honestly, I felt perfectly glamorous in my pjs with these Gucci princetowns :x







If y’all need me, I’ll be on Ban island.


----------



## scivolare

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4287766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from Christmas shopping.


Ooh is that the mauvey one??


----------



## viclou67

scivolare said:


> Ooh is that the mauvey one??


Yes, it is the perfect shade of pink!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christmas Eve with my reissue 226 circa 2007 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Marlee

StefaniJoy said:


> Christmas Eve with my reissue 226 circa 2007 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous!! Enjoy Christmas Eve!


----------



## seikow

Christmas Day with my new boy


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing my new espadrille from Cruise 2019 with my square WOC


----------



## mssmelanie

scivolare said:


> I got the new stingray :x. I can’t stop staring at it / playing dress up with it.
> 
> View attachment 4287783
> 
> 
> Honestly, I felt perfectly glamorous in my pjs with these Gucci princetowns :x
> View attachment 4287786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287789
> 
> 
> 
> If y’all need me, I’ll be on Ban island.



At least you’ll be sitting pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Christmas Eve with my reissue 226 circa 2007 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


 Probably my most favorite bag ever created! (We are twins on this reissue) Awesome pic & I love your hand warmers! A dear friend of mine recently gave me a pair & wow do they ever work great!


----------



## Kendie26

To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


----------



## luvlux64

Merry Christmas everyone! 
When a 5 hour road trip turns to a photo shoot 
Here with my Deauville & of course my Holygrail  (in clothbag)


----------



## Law

Merry Christmas to all my Chanel friend, hope you’re all having a wonderful day!

I took out my HG for the festivities today and accessorised with a gorgeous green paper hat [emoji39]


----------



## steffysstyle

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads



Merry Christmas dear Kendie! Thanks for always being so kind and sweet on the Chanel thread


----------



## Tinder

steffysstyle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4288440



I love this. So elegant!


----------



## Mypurse78

StefaniJoy said:


> Christmas Eve with my reissue 226 circa 2007 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Oh wow your reissue looks not that old! I believe older leather is higher quality and well made? Just so outstanding!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads



Merry Christmas Kendie! Hope you’ve had a fabulous day, thanks for bringing lots of smiles to the Chanel forum this year! :cheers:


----------



## marylicious

A Charlie Brown’s Christmas Live Show w/ this beauty CC boy.  Merry Christmas everyone & hope you are enjoying time w/ family[emo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ji319][emoji318]


----------



## mssmelanie

steffysstyle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4288440



So pretty!  Love this soft pink coat and CHANEL!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Auvina15 said:


> Love every single shot! You’re such a perfect model for all these CC beauties! Did you end up getting any?


Merry Christmas my dear!  I didn’t! I got a navy classic flap instead!  Irony! I’m stil thinkin of the pink one tho might get a personal shopper for it


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


Wow so beautiful! I’m totally in awe!  Wishing you the same my twins!


----------



## steffysstyle

Tinder said:


> I love this. So elegant!





mssmelanie said:


> So pretty!  Love this soft pink coat and CHANEL!



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


Wishing you and your family a very happy holiday, my dearest Kendie!


----------



## MarLie

Merry Christmas everyone[emoji319]


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


Thank you Kendie ❤️. Hope you had a lovely day.
Happy holidays season to all the veautiful and kind ladies and guy in this forum. All the best ❤️
Happy


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Chanel friend, hope you’re all having a wonderful day!
> 
> I took out my HG for the festivities today and accessorised with a gorgeous green paper hat [emoji39]


LOVE this!!! It’s a green QUEEN  hat right?! Queen of reissues! Looking gorgeous as always my Lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4288440


 ahhhh! I just want to run up & hug you hard for all of your inspiring, STUNNING mods!


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing my jumbo out for the first time..i have to get used to it’s size the biggest bag i have is the old medium boy. Do you think it looks too big?


----------



## love2learn

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4289137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my jumbo out for the first time..i have to get used to it’s size the biggest bag i have is the old medium boy. Do you think it looks too big?



You always look great with your bags.  It’ll take some time to get use to it like you said.  But, WOW, this is a beauty[emoji7].  I think because you’re so petite and everyone is use to seeing you with your smaller bags, it looks bigger....but it doesn’t look too big[emoji8]


----------



## love2learn

StefaniJoy said:


> Christmas Eve with my reissue 226 circa 2007 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads



Omg!!!  What a gorgeous picture!!!!  Hope your Christmas was wonderful my dear friend[emoji8].


----------



## love2learn

Law said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Chanel friend, hope you’re all having a wonderful day!
> 
> I took out my HG for the festivities today and accessorised with a gorgeous green paper hat [emoji39]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love your chevron reissue!!!   You look adorable with the hat!!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4289137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my jumbo out for the first time..i have to get used to it’s size the biggest bag i have is the old medium boy. Do you think it looks too big?


It’s BEAUTIFUL, like you deb! I agree w/ @love2learn in that it might take a little while to get used to since you usually seem to carry your gorgeous smaller bags. I think the jumbo size is just so “personal” of a decision for us smaller/petite size (i’m 5’3” & felt the jumbo was too large for me, yet I have other brands that I don’t feel are too big for me, but they are more of a tote style) but I’ve seen plenty of smaller women wearing the jumbo perfectly.


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Omg!!!  What a gorgeous picture!!!!  Hope your Christmas was wonderful my dear friend[emoji8].


Thanks so much sweetest gal pal & I hope you also had a wonderful Christmas/holiday


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this!!! It’s a green QUEEN  hat right?! Queen of reissues! Looking gorgeous as always my Lovely!



[emoji23] Kendie thank you so much you always bring a smile to my face


----------



## Law

love2learn said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love your chevron reissue!!!   You look adorable with the hat!!



Thanks my lovely [emoji4] you can’t have Xmas dinner without a paper crown [emoji23]


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing my new espadrille


----------



## Milena74

Hallo! This is my new jewel, a Christmas gift from my husband... my first Chanel bag...the double-flap in lambskin..


----------



## Milena74

Jumbo size..,


----------



## princess suki

Milena74 said:


> Hallo! This is my new jewel, a Christmas gift from my husband... my first Chanel bag...the double-flap in lambskin..



Gorgeous and so sweet of your husband! Congratulations!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing my new espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290125



I love the tweed contrast!  So cute! [emoji175]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Milena74 said:


> Jumbo size..,



Congratulations!  Enjoy your new lovely Chanel. [emoji4]


----------



## deb68nc

Milena74 said:


> Jumbo size..,


We’re twins!!! I freaken love this bag!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Some find the small classic flap worn crossbody rather short but I quite like the length ... maybe I’m short at 5”2


----------



## OCMomof3

Hillychristie said:


> Some find the small classic flap worn crossbody rather short but I quite like the length ... maybe I’m short at 5”2


Perfect size for a cross body bag, isn't it?


----------



## Hillychristie

OCMomof3 said:


> Perfect size for a cross body bag, isn't it?


Perfect for me but some may beg to differ because they’re taller


----------



## itsbella

Monique1004 said:


> Shopping with my mini coco again yesterday!
> View attachment 4278856


Cute!!!!! Love this style


----------



## Kendie26

Milena74 said:


> Jumbo size..,


Congrats on your new Jumbo! Such an amazing, perfect bag of a lifetime! How wonderful it’s from your hubby


----------



## Kendie26

Hillychristie said:


> Some find the small classic flap worn crossbody rather short but I quite like the length ... maybe I’m short at 5”2


Looks fabulous on you & what a cool background!


----------



## TooManyBagsNYC

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing my new espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290125


So pretty!


----------



## tinkerella

Hillychristie said:


> Some find the small classic flap worn crossbody rather short but I quite like the length ... maybe I’m short at 5”2



I am the same height as you! and while I find wearing it crossbody w the bag behind me looks quite cute, when it’s placed in front it may be a little odd - like abit too directly under the boob [emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## lovesbmw

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


So Beautiful


----------



## perleegirl

My first reissue in charcoal metallic calfskin with GHW. 
I also have a medium classic black flap with SHW, a black Cerf tote with SHW, and an espresso tote with SHW. 
Trying to decide if I should keep this color or swap for aged calfskin with GHW. Thoughts?


----------



## perleegirl

Here’s a close up...


----------



## deb68nc

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Tina_Bina

Brought my holy grail to Tokyo


----------



## mssmelanie

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


Love this pic!  and your bag is so festive!


----------



## Rami00

mssmelanie said:


> Love this pic!  and your bag is so festive!


Thank you! I have used this mini soo soo much, worth every penny.


----------



## brooke lynn

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4291561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year everyone



Is your CF a small or m/l? 
Very nice with the extended chain


----------



## brooke lynn

Shopping with my 17C mini


----------



## Phiomega

Keeping the outfit simple and letting my new metallic reissue taking the center stage...


Still fascinated by it as I usually don’t small bags even on weekend. It is apparently perfect for a Sunday bag - after all I don’t need a lot of my work stuff on a Sunday (eg notebook, pens, namecard holder) - she is perfect size for my phone, flat long wallet, keys, wet tissue, tissue, lipstick, and a small comb!


----------



## Kendie26

lovesbmw said:


> So Beautiful


 kindest thanks


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Keeping the outfit simple and letting my new metallic reissue taking the center stage...
> View attachment 4291784
> 
> Still fascinated by it as I usually don’t small bags even on weekend. It is apparently perfect for a Sunday bag - after all I don’t need a lot of my work stuff on a Sunday (eg notebook, pens, namecard holder) - she is perfect size for my phone, flat long wallet, keys, wet tissue, tissue, lipstick, and a small comb!


SO gorgeous dearest Phiomega! Love times a million++!


----------



## Kendie26

Tina_Bina said:


> Brought my holy grail to Tokyo


Such a perfect bag & a truly spectacular photo!!


----------



## deb68nc

brooke lynn said:


> Is your CF a small or m/l?
> Very nice with the extended chain


It’s a small. I love it’s size. I recently bought a jumbo in Lambskin and when i took this out to wear for dinner it looked so small like a mini.. it fits more than the mini which is why i got it.


----------



## perleegirl

Phiomega said:


> Keeping the outfit simple and letting my new metallic reissue taking the center stage...
> View attachment 4291784
> 
> Still fascinated by it as I usually don’t small bags even on weekend. It is apparently perfect for a Sunday bag - after all I don’t need a lot of my work stuff on a Sunday (eg notebook, pens, namecard holder) - she is perfect size for my phone, flat long wallet, keys, wet tissue, tissue, lipstick, and a small comb!



I have the same bag size 226. Still deciding if I should keep or exchange for black.  Is it just me, or does this bag have somewhat of  an espresso color to it?


----------



## scivolare

I promise to stop obsessing with this bag shortly. Turned up the bling to go to the Nutcracker Ballet last night (was my Christmas present from Mr. Scivolare).


----------



## **Chanel**

It's been a while since I posted a picture, but here is my trusted Reissue in action .


----------



## scivolare

**Chanel** said:


> It's been a while since I posted a picture, but here is my trusted Reissue in action .


Love! As of now, the so black reissue is the only bag on my wishlist. Love your bracelets too.


----------



## **Chanel**

scivolare said:


> Love! As of now, the so black reissue is the only bag on my wishlist. Love your bracelets too.



Thank you so much, *scivolare* . I love this bag, it's one of my favorite Chanels and goes with almost everything .
Hope you will get one soon! PS. you have a beautiful Boy in your avatar .


----------



## scivolare

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, *scivolare* . I love this bag, it's one of my favorite Chanels and goes with almost everything .
> Hope you will get one soon! PS. you have a beautiful Boy in your avatar .


Hopefully! I’m on ban island though (see post above yours). I keep falling for the seasonal bags, which delays the reissue. Keep sharing yours!


----------



## Rami00

All black!


----------



## Rami00

perleegirl said:


> My first reissue in charcoal metallic calfskin with GHW.
> I also have a medium classic black flap with SHW, a black Cerf tote with SHW, and an espresso tote with SHW.
> Trying to decide if I should keep this color or swap for aged calfskin with GHW. Thoughts?
> View attachment 4291547
> View attachment 4291548
> View attachment 4291549


I prefer the aged calfskin look but it doesnt  matter what I like - what do you love? Are you having second thoughts?


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> SO gorgeous dearest Phiomega! Love times a million++!



Thank you for the kind words @Kendie26!



perleegirl said:


> I have the same bag size 226. Still deciding if I should keep or exchange for black.  Is it just me, or does this bag have somewhat of  an espresso color to it?



It is indeed a bit of a chameleon - which is why I like it. think it has a bit of dark brown, or maybe dark olive green tone to the gray. I personally love this more than the black because it is rather unusual tone on a classic style. And I like how the gold chain works with this color - somehow the metallic grey (compared to black) made the gold more understated, thus more wearable. I absolutely love mine - but of course it does depend whether you love it and whether you will get a lot of use of it.


----------



## perleegirl

Rami00 said:


> I prefer the aged calfskin look but it doesnt  matter what I like - what do you love? Are you having second thoughts?



Yes, I am!
It’s a beautiful bag, but I think for my first reissue I’ll play it safe and go with the aged calfskin/GHW. 
I think the metallic in the 226 size is not as practical for everyday, and I was told from Chanel boutique that it can not be refurbished like the aged calfskin.
I was worried that a black reissue would be too similar to my classic flap, but they are different sizes with different hardware. 
I’ll consider a metallic in the smaller size, for evening use, after I have the quintessential black reissue.


----------



## mssmelanie

scivolare said:


> I promise to stop obsessing with this bag shortly. Turned up the bling to go to the Nutcracker Ballet last night (was my Christmas present from Mr. Scivolare).
> 
> View attachment 4291987



Obsess away!  It’s gorgeous and I love ur dress


----------



## scivolare

mssmelanie said:


> Obsess away!  It’s gorgeous and I love ur dress


Thank you so much   It’s by Ulla Johnson, and I bought it in November after not so patiently awaiting its arrival after it walked the runway in February.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not an action shot yet... just got this cutie yesterday [emoji173]️


----------



## scivolare

Rami00 said:


> All black!


Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


Happy Holidays to you and your family! @Kendie26


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


Love  shot! Love everything here  @Rami00


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Girls nite out holidays celebration with dark red caviar mini. Cheers to 2019!


----------



## steffysstyle

Greetings from Paris!


----------



## scivolare

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris!
> View attachment 4292559


Love the view! The Glass pyramid ain’t bad too


----------



## Kendie26

scivolare said:


> I promise to stop obsessing with this bag shortly. Turned up the bling to go to the Nutcracker Ballet last night (was my Christmas present from Mr. Scivolare).
> 
> View attachment 4291987


Don’t stop.....obsessing is required hereYou look beautifulkiller dress & your Boy is a rare gem


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> All black!


LOVEBag twins & OMG your boots


----------



## Kendie26

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris!
> View attachment 4292559


Lucky you steffy!!! Such a cool pic & gorgeous bag, as always from you. Have a wonderful time!! Happy 2019


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Girls nite out holidays celebration with dark red caviar mini. Cheers to 2019!
> View attachment 4292364


Such a cool pic dear friend....are you at restaurant that starts with  a “B” by chance? happiest new year to you darlin’!


----------



## Kendie26

To all of my beloved Chanel Fashionista’s....Happiest 2019 to you & your families! May you all be blessed w/ loads of love, health, happiness, success & maybe some more chanel(pic attached from google, not mine)


----------



## scivolare

Kendie26 said:


> Don’t stop.....obsessing is required hereYou look beautifulkiller dress & your Boy is a rare gem


Thank you @Kendie26! I hope you’re enjoying your holidays. Happy New Year to you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Lucky you steffy!!! Such a cool pic & gorgeous bag, as always from you. Have a wonderful time!! Happy 2019



Thank you Kendie! Happy new year to you too!


----------



## tinkerella

Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Hillychristie

tinkerella said:


> Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293209
> View attachment 4293213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]


I think it’s perfectly fine on you, I like it to sit just around my waist personally!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

tinkerella said:


> Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293209
> View attachment 4293213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]



Yeah looks a bit awkward. How do you feel?


----------



## mihahuan

tinkerella said:


> Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293209
> View attachment 4293213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]


I think it isn’t short, but it seems a bit too big (on you) to carry as a crossbody. So it will be better if you carry the bag as a shoulder.


----------



## fashionmaven999

tinkerella said:


> Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293209
> View attachment 4293213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]



I think it looks fine as a crossbody on you.


----------



## Tinder

tinkerella said:


> Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293209
> View attachment 4293213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]



I think it looks good on you. I have the exact same bag as you and I wish it sat nicely on me like it does on you.


----------



## Phiomega

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris!
> View attachment 4292559



Everything about this says Paris! Lovely pic!


----------



## Phiomega

Carrying this navy tote for a vacation - I usually use her for work or work trip but I thought she also looks nice with jeans and T-shirt!


----------



## tinkerella

Hillychristie, Firstfullsteps, mihahuan, fashionmaven999, Tinder 

Thank you ladies for taking the time to let me know your thoughts! I really appreciate it. I do carry it as a shoulder for the most part but sometimes when I wanna be handsfree I would sling it crossbody but have always wondered if it would look strange. Nice to know it isn’t too short! Finally some perks of being petite.


----------



## Kendie26

tinkerella said:


> Snapped some shots at home before heading out for dinner yesterday. Would appreciate if you ladies share your thoughts on me carrying my small flap as a crossbody. Is it too short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293209
> View attachment 4293213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advanced and happy new year!! [emoji177][emoji177]


I don’t think it looks too short....i think everyone has their own preference & comfort level with where they like a crossbody bag to hit them. Your dress & hair are both LOVELY!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Carrying this navy tote for a vacation - I usually use her for work or work trip but I thought she also looks nice with jeans and T-shirt!
> View attachment 4293249


Always loved this tote & it looks great in your mod dear Phiomega! Adore the pink sneaks too! Hope your vacation is FAB & Happy 2019!


----------



## tinkerella

Kendie26 said:


> I don’t think it looks too short....i think everyone has their own preference & comfort level with where they like a crossbody bag to hit them. Your dress & hair are both LOVELY!



Thank you Kendie! You’re always so sweet and kind with your comments


----------



## susiana

Late post, brunch with small classic flap


----------



## Irene7899

Wore my Chanel necklace bought 4 years ago from Rome, forgot about this necklace totally


----------



## Bibi25260

scivolare said:


> I got the new stingray :x. I can’t stop staring at it / playing dress up with it.
> 
> View attachment 4287783
> 
> 
> Honestly, I felt perfectly glamorous in my pjs with these Gucci princetowns :x
> View attachment 4287786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287789
> 
> 
> 
> If y’all need me, I’ll be on Ban island.


Wow what a stunning Boy, congrats! Understand why you want to dress up, perfect match with skirt and pjs  I wouldn't guessed those are pjs!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads





Kendie26 said:


> To all of my beloved Chanel Fashionista’s....Happiest 2019 to you & your families! May you all be blessed w/ loads of love, health, happiness, success & maybe some more chanel(pic attached from google, not mine)


Dearest @Kendie26 THANK YOU for all your seasonal greetings!
I hope your Holiday season was wonderful with your dearest friends and family!
I wish for 2019 you keep spoiling us with your postive energy, comments and fun. You are a gem to this Forum!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Chanel friend, hope you’re all having a wonderful day!
> 
> I took out my HG for the festivities today and accessorised with a gorgeous green paper hat [emoji39]


Perfect bag for any occasion also good combo with your green hat!
I hope you had a wonderful Holiday season.


----------



## Kendie26

susiana said:


> Late post, brunch with small classic flap


OMG what a BEAUTIFUL pic...you are stunning & so is your red flap!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4288440


Perfect combo! Love seeing light powedery colors in winter.


steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris!
> View attachment 4292559


Again a magazine perfect pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Dearest @Kendie26 THANK YOU for all your seasonal greetings!
> I hope your Holiday season was wonderful with your dearest friends and family!
> I wish for 2019 you keep spoiling us with your postive energy, comments and fun. You are a gem to this Forum!!


Aw thank you my sweetest Bibi & right back at YOU....thank you for ALL of your thoughtfulness, support, incredibly beautiful mods & your energy! Love ya tons


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> View attachment 4288786
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone[emoji319]


What a fun and cute display!


----------



## Bibi25260

Milena74 said:


> Hallo! This is my new jewel, a Christmas gift from my husband... my first Chanel bag...the double-flap in lambskin..


Congrats on your first Chanel! Your husband has choosen the perfect gift for a first Chanel!
Enjoy your timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

scivolare said:


> I promise to stop obsessing with this bag shortly. Turned up the bling to go to the Nutcracker Ballet last night (was my Christmas present from Mr. Scivolare).
> 
> View attachment 4291987


You look stunning with your beautiful Boy! All dressed up, bling bling: perfect!


----------



## Bibi25260

**Chanel** said:


> It's been a while since I posted a picture, but here is my trusted Reissue in action .


Love the bag, a timeless beauty and love your arm candy!
Hope to see more shots from you this year...


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Girls nite out holidays celebration with dark red caviar mini. Cheers to 2019!
> View attachment 4292364


Perfect bag and color for the holidays!
Hope your holiday season was festive and wonderful!


----------



## Bibi25260

This was my informal Christmas party outfit with the 18B bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Wanted to share the heels of my booties (touch of gold), these are my sitting pretty boots


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> This was my informal Christmas party outfit with the 18B bag.
> 
> View attachment 4294214


 How do you do it all the time my friend?~Queen of chicness!! Drop dead STUNNING!!  Totally LOVE everything on you. I need to try & dress solid black head to toe like thisAnd the raspberry pink red chevron flap is such the PERFECT pop ...oh & your hair is GLORIOUS...did you change it a little?


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Wanted to share the heels of my booties (touch of gold), these are my sitting pretty boots
> 
> View attachment 4294218


TDF TDF TO DIE FOR!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

So Black reissue WOC (working turnlock-yay) out for New Years meal


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> What a fun and cute display!



Thank you so much[emoji8]. Trying to be creative[emoji854].


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> How do you do it all the time my friend?~Queen of chicness!! Drop dead STUNNING!!  Totally LOVE everything on you. I need to try & dress solid black head to toe like thisAnd the raspberry pink red chevron flap is such the PERFECT pop ...oh & your hair is GLORIOUS...did you change it a little?


  Aww thank you soo much for your super sweet words!! 
I'm not a big fan of all black head to toe but it can be elegant and classy with a touch of gold here and there and a color bag.
You noticed my hair? Good eye! It's blown straight for a change....


Kendie26 said:


> TDF TDF TO DIE FOR!!!!!!


Thank you again sweetie!  but these are soo high heels....


Kendie26 said:


> So Black reissue WOC (working turnlock-yay) out for New Years meal


Perfect choice my friend! It's a stunning WOC! And great pic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you my sweetest Bibi & right back at YOU....thank you for ALL of your thoughtfulness, support, incredibly beautiful mods & your energy! Love ya tons


PS Love you too


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect combo! Love seeing light powedery colors in winter.
> 
> Again a magazine perfect pic!



Aww thank you so much Bibi! Happy new year!


----------



## scivolare

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow what a stunning Boy, congrats! Understand why you want to dress up, perfect match with skirt and pjs  I wouldn't guessed those are pjs!


Thank you so much! Hah, they’re definitely the fanciest PJs I’ve ever owned - they’re from Lunya


----------



## scivolare

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning with your beautiful Boy! All dressed up, bling bling: perfect!


Seriously, thank you so much @Bibi25260


----------



## undercoverLuxury

Trying to get work done, but my brain is still on holiday! Admiring my WOC instead...feeling very matchy today


----------



## scivolare

undercoverLuxury said:


> Trying to get work done, but my brain is still on holiday! Admiring my WOC instead...feeling very matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294210


What a stunning color!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> This was my informal Christmas party outfit with the 18B bag.
> 
> View attachment 4294214





Bibi25260 said:


> Wanted to share the heels of my booties (touch of gold), these are my sitting pretty boots
> 
> View attachment 4294218


Sooo gorgeous you and bag!!! Love your all black outfit with a stunning  red pop bag, beautiful Bibi!!! Happy new year to you and your family!
those heels are sooo fancy though, I really love them!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> So Black reissue WOC (working turnlock-yay) out for New Years meal


This is one of the most beautiful WOCs that I really adore, my sweetest friend! Wishing you a wonderful new year with all the best!


----------



## Auvina15

undercoverLuxury said:


> Trying to get work done, but my brain is still on holiday! Admiring my WOC instead...feeling very matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294210


Such a fabulous bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful WOCs that I really adore, my sweetest friend! Wishing you a wonderful new year with all the best!


Thank you my darling Auvina!! Hope you had your best holiday ever w/ family & sending you all the best, happiest wishes for a spectacular 2019! Love you!
Oh & yes@Bibi25260 of course I noticed your gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## Kendie26

undercoverLuxury said:


> Trying to get work done, but my brain is still on holiday! Admiring my WOC instead...feeling very matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294210


Such a unique, elegant color


----------



## Milena74

Bibi25260 said:


> perfect


Thank you, I hope to wear it as soon as possible.., because it’s very soft and delicate...


----------



## lifeactually

Bibi25260 said:


> This was my informal Christmas party outfit with the 18B bag.
> 
> View attachment 4294214


Love your top!


----------



## lifeactually

Mini and my hardly worn long pearl necklace


----------



## mssmelanie

lifeactually said:


> Mini and my hardly worn long pearl necklace
> 
> View attachment 4295730



It’s too gorgeous not to wear!  Wear it out this weekend


----------



## xo.babydoll

Took my brand new small flap out shopping today!


----------



## mssmelanie

xo.babydoll said:


> Took my brand new small flap out shopping today!



This is so on my list!  Hope u had fun shopping!


----------



## OCMomof3

xo.babydoll said:


> Took my brand new small flap out shopping today!


I just got a small flap this year, lamb with gold, and I find it to be such a great size!  Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry I meant to post these!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

I saw this lovely in the local boutique... still deciding on her.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












She is so beautiful! 

I just got this one (in caviar) for Xmas!


----------



## xo.babydoll

mssmelanie said:


> This is so on my list!  Hope u had fun shopping!





OCMomof3 said:


> I just got a small flap this year, lamb with gold, and I find it to be such a great size!  Enjoy your gorgeous bag!



Thank you ladies!! It's definitely such a versatile piece!


----------



## Phiomega

undercoverLuxury said:


> Trying to get work done, but my brain is still on holiday! Admiring my WOC instead...feeling very matchy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294210



A really lovely color - great with black and white combo!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4289137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my jumbo out for the first time..i have to get used to it’s size the biggest bag i have is the old medium boy. Do you think it looks too big?


So beautiful my friend! Looks perfect!


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect bag for any occasion also good combo with your green hat!
> I hope you had a wonderful Holiday season.



Thank you lovely Bibi, I have a very relaxed a quiet holiday. It was needed! Hope you did too my dear


----------



## susiana

Been a year since last time I carry this bag #chevron reissue 226 so black# Pardon my silly pose [emoji12] [emoji13]


----------



## Venessa84

susiana said:


> Been a year since last time I carry this bag #chevron reissue 226 so black# Pardon my silly pose [emoji12] [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296819
> View attachment 4296820



You should wear it more often because it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

susiana said:


> Been a year since last time I carry this bag #chevron reissue 226 so black# Pardon my silly pose [emoji12] [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296819
> View attachment 4296820


 Awesome bag AND pose!!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL of my most darling Chanel fashionista’s ~wishing you the Merriest Christmas ever (for those of you celebrating today) & a glorious 2019 to you & your families. Thank you for another very FUN year here in the Chanel threads


Dearest Kendie - I do apologise it's been a v v busy 3 weeks! I wish you had the best Xmas and amazing 2019 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] lots of love and magic [emoji177][emoji179][emoji178]


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


And to you [emoji177][emoji179] fabulous shot as always! Love seeing your pics [emoji7]


----------



## March786

foreverbagslove said:


> Not an action shot yet... just got this cutie yesterday [emoji173]️


That's such a beautiful purse! Love the colours [emoji179]


----------



## March786

steffysstyle said:


> Greetings from Paris!
> View attachment 4292559


Stunning! Love Paris this time of year and loved your pics on Insta [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> To all of my beloved Chanel Fashionista’s....Happiest 2019 to you & your families! May you all be blessed w/ loads of love, health, happiness, success & maybe some more chanel(pic attached from google, not mine)


And to you dearest Kendie [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179] you really are  special - bring a smile to my face everytime -"wishing you so many magical moments in 2019" [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Dearest @Kendie26 THANK YOU for all your seasonal greetings!
> I hope your Holiday season was wonderful with your dearest friends and family!
> I wish for 2019 you keep spoiling us with your postive energy, comments and fun. You are a gem to this Forum!!


Absolutely!  You both are dearest bibi [emoji7][emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> This was my informal Christmas party outfit with the 18B bag.
> 
> View attachment 4294214


And you look just perfect - hottieeeeee [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

lifeactually said:


> Mini and my hardly worn long pearl necklace
> 
> View attachment 4295730


A beautiful picture with stunning chanel pieces [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry I meant to post these!


Fabulous MJ - love your pieces in every shot [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

Rebeccaapril said:


> I saw this lovely in the local boutique... still deciding on her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so beautiful!
> 
> I just got this one (in caviar) for Xmas!


Oh my [emoji7] that sequin chanel is just tdf [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Last weekend of last year and first weekend of this year!  I wish for a beautiful year ahead for me and for you!


----------



## undercoverLuxury

scivolare said:


> What a stunning color!





Auvina15 said:


> Such a fabulous bag!





Kendie26 said:


> Such a unique, elegant color





Phiomega said:


> A really lovely color - great with black and white combo!



Thank you ladies!! She is my first Chanel. I  was briefly worried I should have gone with a classic design/color or something in caviar, but the heart wants what the heart wants


----------



## Scandibabe

On vacation with a mini


----------



## Phiomega

Black Caviar WOC with silver hardware in action during my holiday in Bali! And yes - it is an orchid Xmas tree as a backdrop... only in Bali!


I love how Chanel can be so versatile -
It works for casual and formal occasions...


----------



## Rebeccaapril

Which one would you choose








I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!


----------



## Tinder

Rebeccaapril said:


> Which one would you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!



The python is beautiful!! That would be my choice  
The sequin one is gorgeous too but looks more limited in its use to me whereas the python could be dressed up or down. 
Either way you will have a unique and special piece!


----------



## Venessa84

Rebeccaapril said:


> Which one would you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!


Definitely the python! That color is gorgeous and agree, you'd get more use out of it than the sequins.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Rebeccaapril said:


> Which one would you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!


I am a sucker for sequins BUT I would choose the python. That color and texture are just so unique and jaw dropping!


----------



## Kendie26

Rebeccaapril said:


> Which one would you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!


Another vote for the blue python....best luck deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Black Caviar WOC with silver hardware in action during my holiday in Bali! And yes - it is an orchid Xmas tree as a backdrop... only in Bali!
> View attachment 4297303
> 
> I love how Chanel can be so versatile -
> It works for casual and formal occasions...


You look terrific as always dear Phiomega (& your sweet little sidekick) The orchid tree is crazy amazing


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> And to you dearest Kendie [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179] you really are  special - bring a smile to my face everytime -"wishing you so many magical moments in 2019" [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


  Right back at you darling March! Have missed you lately & hope you had lovely holidays. You bring me smiles every time I see you here


----------



## lifeactually

Mini and Chanel long pearl strand


----------



## lifeactually

Chanel seasonal bag and dangling earrings


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Right back at you darling March! Have missed you lately & hope you had lovely holidays. You bring me smiles every time I see you here


Thank you dearest Kendie [emoji7]  - lots of love & hugs xxx


----------



## March786

lifeactually said:


> Chanel seasonal bag and dangling earrings
> View attachment 4297787
> View attachment 4297788


Love your outfit! And secondly that book looks v familiar [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji179] is this the children's version?


----------



## mstran87

Afternoon Tea with my so black boy [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Who says the classic flaps are only for formal events? Nope, not me. Going super casual on a Saturday afternoon. My ML is the perfect bag.


----------



## undercoverLuxury

Rebeccaapril said:


> Which one would you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!


Another vote for the python - it is SO gorgeous, and you won’t be able to buy exotics new for much longer


----------



## sadhunni

Grocery shopping with my small Gabrielle.


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> You look terrific as always dear Phiomega (& your sweet little sidekick) The orchid tree is crazy amazing



Thank you Kendie! My little sweet sidekick is indeed very happy with the holiday....


----------



## Phiomega

Scandibabe said:


> On vacation with a mini



You look gorgeous! Love how the mini paired well with shorts and t-shirt and beach! I also carried mine to the beach yesterday [emoji14]


----------



## lifeactually

March786 said:


> Love your outfit! And secondly that book looks v familiar [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji179] is this the children's version?


Hi yes. That's the version on children. Much to learn as a parent.


----------



## lifeactually

PuccaNGaru said:


> Who says the classic flaps are only for formal events? Nope, not me. Going super casual on a Saturday afternoon. My ML is the perfect bag.



Love pairing the flaps with casuals too!


----------



## Monique1004

perleegirl said:


> I have the same bag size 226. Still deciding if I should keep or exchange for black.  Is it just me, or does this bag have somewhat of  an espresso color to it?



Don't.... I have the same one 226 as well. It's such a beautiful bag. Black can be boring you know.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Sooo gorgeous you and bag!!! Love your all black outfit with a stunning  red pop bag, beautiful Bibi!!! Happy new year to you and your family!
> those heels are sooo fancy though, I really love them!


@Auvina15 Aww thank you very very much my dear friend!! Your compliment just made my day  
Hope it's not too late to wish you and your family also a happy new year!!


----------



## Bibi25260

lifeactually said:


> Love your top!


Thank you!


lifeactually said:


> Mini and my hardly worn long pearl necklace
> 
> View attachment 4295730


You should wear these timeless beauties!


lifeactually said:


> Mini and Chanel long pearl strand
> 
> View attachment 4297781


Looking gorgeous with your timeless beauties!


lifeactually said:


> Chanel seasonal bag and dangling earrings
> View attachment 4297787
> View attachment 4297788


Loving both!


----------



## Bibi25260

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry I meant to post these!


Your little gem is soo timeless and versatile, looking fabulous in every pic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Venessa84 said:


> You should wear it more often because it’s gorgeous!


@susiana + 1!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rebeccaapril said:


> Which one would you choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the sequin but having second thoughts about that gorgeous python!


A though one! I also love sparkle but it could be more limited than the python. The phyton is more versatile and maybe your last chance: Chanel will stop making exotic bags.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Absolutely!  You both are dearest bibi [emoji7][emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]





March786 said:


> And you look just perfect - hottieeeeee [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


@March786   thank you soo much for your compliments!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> @March786   thank you soo much for your compliments!! I really appreciate it!  [emoji813]


You are welcome [emoji178][emoji179][emoji177] 
Xxxx


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

lifeactually said:


> Mini and Chanel long pearl strand
> 
> View attachment 4297781


 Love this whole look, chic and classy @lifeactually


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

mstran87 said:


> Afternoon Tea with my so black boy [emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297812


So yummy both your boy and desserts @mstran87


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy New Year! First post of 2019 In Action! WooHoo   Holiday decorations still up over the weekend, love it!

CC ruthenium pearls necklace and black caviar mini at dinner.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bibi25260 said:


> Your little gem is soo timeless and versatile, looking fabulous in every pic!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy New Year! First post of 2019 In Action! WooHoo   Holiday decorations still up over the weekend, love it!
> 
> CC ruthenium pearls necklace and black caviar mini at dinner.
> View attachment 4300190
> 
> View attachment 4300191


Exquisite as always! Wow that necklace is breathtaking!!! I have a very similar fuchsia pink blouse like yours


----------



## Kendie26

My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie



Love your tweed reissue.... very elegant. And love your GG belt also!

Interesting that you mentioned @Vanana - indeed you both are twinsie in style!


----------



## Phiomega

Carried my Reissue to office today... I got my iPad and laptop in my backpack, so I can fit my bare necessities in this small bag! Loving how effortless and elegantly understated she is. I can really get use to bringing her to office!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh how beautiful dearest Kendie - love this tweed reissue of yours - actually I love all your pieces


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


Love love love this tweed, perfect combo  and my fave from your gorgeous collection @Kendie26 ooh and the belt too


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite as always! Wow that necklace is breathtaking!!! I have a very similar fuchsia pink blouse like yours


Thank you darling @Kendie26! About the fuchsia top, you would never guessed  where it from, lol  but I love it and so my LO


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie



What a beauty...


----------



## Chanelandco

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy New Year! First post of 2019 In Action! WooHoo   Holiday decorations still up over the weekend, love it!
> 
> CC ruthenium pearls necklace and black caviar mini at dinner.
> View attachment 4300190
> 
> View attachment 4300191


Love your top. It is beautiful


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


THIS bag is gorgeous Kendie ! 
But the subtile combination with this belt is Fab❤️
Is the belt beige or light pink?


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4300557
> 
> Carried my Reissue to office today... I got my iPad and laptop in my backpack, so I can fit my bare necessities in this small bag! Loving how effortless and elegantly understated she is. I can really get use to bringing her to office!



This bag looks perfect on you!


----------



## Phiomega

catsinthebag said:


> This bag looks perfect on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4300557
> 
> Carried my Reissue to office today... I got my iPad and laptop in my backpack, so I can fit my bare necessities in this small bag! Loving how effortless and elegantly understated she is. I can really get use to bringing her to office!


You wear this entire look effortlessly my friend....SO CHIC!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Love your tweed reissue.... very elegant. And love your GG belt also!
> 
> Interesting that you mentioned @Vanana - indeed you both are twinsie in style!





March786 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh how beautiful dearest Kendie - love this tweed reissue of yours - actually I love all your pieces





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love love love this tweed, perfect combo  and my fave from your gorgeous collection @Kendie26 ooh and the belt too





Zucnarf said:


> What a beauty...





Chanelandco said:


> THIS bag is gorgeous Kendie !
> But the subtile combination with this belt is Fab❤️
> Is the belt beige or light pink?


Kindest Thanks & big hug to ALL of you sweet lovelies....truly appreciate it! You are all darlings.
@Chanelandco that Gucci Marmont belt is a blush nude beige...I’m totally forgetting what the heck Gucci calls this color (I should know because it’s my #1 favorite)Perhaps @stylistbydesign might know the official Gucci name as she is a huge Gucci lover.
Edit....i just went on the gucci website since that’s where I ordered my belt from & here it is but they don’t have color name listed (what the heck?!) I’m pretty sure they just refer to it as “nude” if you are interested.


----------



## babevivtan

Irene7899 said:


> Chanel ear ring to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281964



Love the scarf too. But I must say your skin is so fair and flawless!


----------



## deb68nc

I needed to add a lil boy to his big brother..introducing small red calfskin baby boy


----------



## fdfriedrich

This lovely little vintage messenger flap is hanging out with me at work today.  It arrived yesterday, and I spent most of last night working on her (she was a bit of a fixer upper). I knew what I was getting into, so no surprises, but I got her for a really great price (and had it authenticated here - thank you @ironic568).  It actually arrived in better shape than I expected, given her age (early 80's).  Hardware is still beautifully plated, sticker and authenticity card both included/intact, corners have minimal wear, leather strap is darkened but not broken or cracked.  After a little elbow grease (along with cleaner, leather lotion, dye and more lotion), she is even better!  There were a couple of ink marks on the front that I was able to greatly minimize with the help of a leather eraser (lightly used) and some dye on a q-tip. They are only visible now if you really look for them, and don't look like ink. She also had a couple of "sticky pockets", which I cleaned up with a suede brush and lint remover sticky sheets.


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks & big hug to ALL of you sweet lovelies....truly appreciate it! You are all darlings.
> @Chanelandco that Gucci Marmont belt is a blush nude beige...I’m totally forgetting what the heck Gucci calls this color (I should know because it’s my #1 favorite)Perhaps @stylistbydesign might know the official Gucci name as she is a huge Gucci lover.
> Edit....i just went on the gucci website since that’s where I ordered my belt from & here it is but they don’t have color name listed (what the heck?!) I’m pretty sure they just refer to it as “nude” if you are interested.


Thank you Kendie. I appreciate you checking the website. I have the same in black and it is my favorite belt. But I will think about this color because I love it. ... However this year I had taken some shopping resolution  so need to justify it first


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy New Year! First post of 2019 In Action! WooHoo   Holiday decorations still up over the weekend, love it!
> 
> CC ruthenium pearls necklace and black caviar mini at dinner.
> View attachment 4300190
> 
> View attachment 4300191


What a gorgeous necklace!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks & big hug to ALL of you sweet lovelies....truly appreciate it! You are all darlings.
> @Chanelandco that Gucci Marmont belt is a blush nude beige...I’m totally forgetting what the heck Gucci calls this color (I should know because it’s my #1 favorite)Perhaps @stylistbydesign might know the official Gucci name as she is a huge Gucci lover.
> Edit....i just went on the gucci website since that’s where I ordered my belt from & here it is but they don’t have color name listed (what the heck?!) I’m pretty sure they just refer to it as “nude” if you are interested.


From what I can remember, you're right, K....in the past, that color was just called "nude" on the Gucci website.  Now, they've classified it as "dusty pink", and if you search that color, you'll pull all the nude colored items in the Marmont line.  There are some items described as "beige" on Gucci.com, but they're not the Marmont items.  I do think it's a bit weird how the color name used to be in bold at the top of the Gucci product page , but now it's only in tiny letters in the first line of the description!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


Looking hot lady!! I always love this combo: black blazer and dark jeans: effortless chic and timeless  
now that bag is just beautiful    the perfect colors!! And the gorgeous belt is perfect match with the bag.


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4300557
> 
> Carried my Reissue to office today... I got my iPad and laptop in my backpack, so I can fit my bare necessities in this small bag! Loving how effortless and elegantly understated she is. I can really get use to bringing her to office!


I love love your outfit, Phiomega!!! And your bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4301647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to add a lil boy to his big brother..introducing small red calfskin baby boy


You look sooo adorable and your bag is a stunner!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy New Year! First post of 2019 In Action! WooHoo   Holiday decorations still up over the weekend, love it!
> 
> CC ruthenium pearls necklace and black caviar mini at dinner.
> View attachment 4300190
> 
> View attachment 4300191


Absolutely gorgeous, you and your bag!!! And I love your necklace, my friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


I adore this tweed babe sooo much, lovely K.!!! It’s the best combo! And your G belt is perfect matching with your bag and the entire outfit, it’s just FABULOUS!!!
I haven’t seen our dear V. posting for a while, I miss her too, hope she’s doing fine...


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking hot lady!! I always love this combo: black blazer and dark jeans: effortless chic and timeless
> now that bag is just beautiful    the perfect colors!! And the gorgeous belt is perfect match with the bag.





Auvina15 said:


> I adore this tweed babe sooo much, lovely K.!!! It’s the best combo! And your G belt is perfect matching with your bag and the entire outfit, it’s just FABULOUS!!!
> I haven’t seen our dear V. posting for a while, I miss her too, hope she’s doing fine...


Big Thanks to my gals!  You make me blushLove you both dearly & I will pass on your well wishes to Vanana 
Oh @ also thanks dearest @stylistbydesign for your “nude” marmont belt insight for @Chanelandco ....& now I want it in black like you dearest


----------



## Chanelandco

stylistbydesign said:


> From what I can remember, you're right, K....in the past, that color was just called "nude" on the Gucci website.  Now, they've classified it as "dusty pink", and if you search that color, you'll pull all the nude colored items in the Marmont line.  There are some items described as "beige" on Gucci.com, but they're not the Marmont items.  I do think it's a bit weird how the color name used to be in bold at the top of the Gucci product page , but now it's only in tiny letters in the first line of the description!


Thank you dear for taking the time to help on this color . Appreciated ❤️


----------



## Zucnarf

Car action!





I love this bag, perfect everyday size!


----------



## lifeactually

fdfriedrich said:


> This lovely little vintage messenger flap is hanging out with me at work today.  It arrived yesterday, and I spent most of last night working on her (she was a bit of a fixer upper). I knew what I was getting into, so no surprises, but I got her for a really great price (and had it authenticated here - thank you @ironic568).  It actually arrived in better shape than I expected, given her age (early 80's).  Hardware is still beautifully plated, sticker and authenticity card both included/intact, corners have minimal wear, leather strap is darkened but not broken or cracked.  After a little elbow grease (along with cleaner, leather lotion, dye and more lotion), she is even better!  There were a couple of ink marks on the front that I was able to greatly minimize with the help of a leather eraser (lightly used) and some dye on a q-tip. They are only visible now if you really look for them, and don't look like ink. She also had a couple of "sticky pockets", which I cleaned up with a suede brush and lint remover sticky sheets.
> 
> View attachment 4301668
> 
> View attachment 4301667
> View attachment 4301666
> View attachment 4301665


Beautiful colour!


----------



## lifeactually

Reissue 227 with gold h/w


----------



## Phiomega

Chanel and coffee in the morning give you energy for the day!


----------



## Kendie26

Zucnarf said:


> Car action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag, perfect everyday size!


Bigtime LOVE for this tote (I almost bought one when released) SO SO SO chic


----------



## Kendie26

lifeactually said:


> Reissue 227 with gold h/w
> View attachment 4302173


Awesome mod.....love your style & your reissue looks perfect on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4302428
> 
> Chanel and coffee in the morning give you energy for the day!


Picture perfect my friend!


----------



## lifeactually

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome mod.....love your style & your reissue looks perfect on you!


Awww...thanks for the kind words


----------



## scivolare

lifeactually said:


> Reissue 227 with gold h/w
> View attachment 4302173


Love your whole outfit! Your top is super cute - where is it from?


----------



## MarLie

Some double action going on in Paris[emoji4][emoji2]


----------



## Jeweledrose

Trying to find ways to make classic flaps work more casually for me as well so I can use them more!


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> Bigtime LOVE for this tote (I almost bought one when released) SO SO SO chic



I am so glad you like it![emoji162]
I Wish it came also in beige color, if you see something in that shape or similiar im beige/taupe color please let me know [emoji5][emoji8]
I am so sorry that I missed this [emoji853][emoji31]





Or this[emoji31]


----------



## Phiomega

Jeweledrose said:


> Trying to find ways to make classic flaps work more casually for me as well so I can use them more!



It worked nicely!!! The classic looks right at home with your casual outfit!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> What a gorgeous necklace!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, you and your bag!!! And I love your necklace, my friend!



Happy Friday! Ahhhh....thank you ladies @Auvina15 and @Bibi25260  Cheers to the weekend


----------



## lifeactually

scivolare said:


> Love your whole outfit! Your top is super cute - where is it from?


Thanks!  It's from Comme Des Garcons Play


----------



## stylistbydesign

Heading out to  [emoji899]  with an oldie-but-a-goodie...medium Maxi 3 Flap in lambskin.  There’s a little brooch action in there, too (closeup pic in the brooch thread)! [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Picture perfect my friend!



Thank you. Wondering if anyone of you use your Chanel flap frequently and whether it is advisable? I have thoroughly enjoyed bringing my small Reissue for work for the past three days - that means very frequent opening/closing of the clasp for example. Any thoughts? Should I plan to use it less?


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Heading out to  [emoji899]  with an oldie-but-a-goodie...medium Maxi 3 Flap in lambskin.  There’s a little brooch action in there, too (closeup pic in the brooch thread)! [emoji6]



This is such a fabulous look SBD!!!  Your amazing coat!!!  And the beautiful bag, brooch, and shoes. Style perfection .


----------



## Kendie26

MarLie said:


> Some double action going on in Paris[emoji4][emoji2]





Jeweledrose said:


> Trying to find ways to make classic flaps work more casually for me as well so I can use them more!


 Both of you Lovelies are killing itin your mods!!


----------



## Kendie26

Zucnarf said:


> I am so glad you like it![emoji162]
> I Wish it came also in beige color, if you see something in that shape or similiar im beige/taupe color please let me know [emoji5][emoji8]
> I am so sorry that I missed this [emoji853][emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this[emoji31]


I will definitely let you know if I see either!! I especially love the bottom pic. Beige Lover Forever is my middle name


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Heading out to  [emoji899]  with an oldie-but-a-goodie...medium Maxi 3 Flap in lambskin.  There’s a little brooch action in there, too (closeup pic in the brooch thread)! [emoji6]


Work it girlie!! Bravo...LOVE it ALL  Look at those awesome colors & design in your cool coat Your brooch action is at an all time high! You make me want some Gucci slides right now!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Thank you. Wondering if anyone of you use your Chanel flap frequently and whether it is advisable? I have thoroughly enjoyed bringing my small Reissue for work for the past three days - that means very frequent opening/closing of the clasp for example. Any thoughts? Should I plan to use it less?


You pose a very interesting question/thought dearest Phiomega! I have not used any of my CFs or reissues for several days straight as I rotate daily (with the exception of my metallic beige reissue...i took it on vacation for a week one time & it is still perfectly fine). However, I do think my expectations w/ chanel & all of my bags has changed a bit in that if & when I see any imperfections, I don’t think it will bother me tremendously (unless it was some really blatant big defect) because I just want to use & enjoy the bags vs having them sit around unused. I think crease flaps will likely be an inevitable part of the aging process from use, but hopefully it won’t bother you too much & you will still enjoy your gorgeous bags.


----------



## Superbe

Zucnarf said:


> Car action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag, perfect everyday size!



What is the name of this model? 

IT IS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This is such a fabulous look SBD!!!  Your amazing coat!!!  And the beautiful bag, brooch, and shoes. Style perfection .





Kendie26 said:


> Work it girlie!! Bravo...LOVE it ALL  Look at those awesome colors & design in your cool coat Your brooch action is at an all time high! You make me want some Gucci slides right now!



Appreciate the sweet words, brooch buddies!  [emoji175]Honestly, @Kendie26, I think it’s the new brooch box.....much easier to up the brooch action when I can easily see what I have .[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> I will definitely let you know if I see either!! I especially love the bottom pic. Beige Lover Forever is my middle name



Thank you [emoji8]
Mine too [emoji851]


----------



## Zucnarf

Superbe said:


> What is the name of this model?
> 
> IT IS GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you!!!! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]

I have no idea [emoji28]bought it in Paris few weeks ago.
But looks Like this, but the size is not 35 cm, it is 30 I think...




I saw it also in burgundy and very deep dark blue.


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> You pose a very interesting question/thought dearest Phiomega! I have not used any of my CFs or reissues for several days straight as I rotate daily (with the exception of my metallic beige reissue...i took it on vacation for a week one time & it is still perfectly fine). However, I do think my expectations w/ chanel & all of my bags has changed a bit in that if & when I see any imperfections, I don’t think it will bother me tremendously (unless it was some really blatant big defect) because I just want to use & enjoy the bags vs having them sit around unused. I think crease flaps will likely be an inevitable part of the aging process from use, but hopefully it won’t bother you too much & you will still enjoy your gorgeous bags.



Thanks Kendie! I usually rotate my bags daily also but last week I found a formula that works well with my Reissue: I carried a small tote for my ‘work needs’ (iPad, charger) and keep all the personal necessities in my Reissue (phone, keys, access cards, lip gloss). This has worked very well to the extent that I think I can use my Reissue for work days! And like you, I think imperfections are part of being loved and used - so it does not bother me, but I don’t want to break my bag - i am not sure if Chanel flap bags are meant for daily use!

Well... a pursefriend answer maybe that I should get another flap bag for rotation ... probably caviar for durability [emoji38] (not gonna happen at least until March)...


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my black caviar mini flap for a dinner out with family! Hope y’all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

stylistbydesign said:


> Heading out to  [emoji899]  with an oldie-but-a-goodie...medium Maxi 3 Flap in lambskin.  There’s a little brooch action in there, too (closeup pic in the brooch thread)! [emoji6]


You look fabulous! Such a great practical flap, and I adore your brooches!


----------



## Auvina15

lifeactually said:


> Reissue 227 with gold h/w
> View attachment 4302173


I really like your style, and your bag is sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Superbe

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!!!! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]
> 
> I have no idea [emoji28]bought it in Paris few weeks ago.
> But looks Like this, but the size is not 35 cm, it is 30 I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it also in burgundy and very deep dark blue.



Congrats, great choice! Not a bit fan of Chanel totes but this one looks very pretty and classy - hope they keep the style.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my black caviar mini flap for a dinner out with family! Hope y’all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4303968
> 
> View attachment 4303969



Beautiful first action picture of the year with your gorgeous mini and cute G shoes.  Happy New Year Auvina .


----------



## EmmJay

Headed out with my Boy 2014.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful first action picture of the year with your gorgeous mini and cute G shoes.  Happy New Year Auvina .


Thanks so much lovely IM!Wishing you a wonderful year, my dearest friend! I’ve missed you lately.... Hope to see some of your fabulous mod shots with your beautiful Reissues!!!


----------



## Auvina15

EmmJay said:


> Headed out with my Boy 2014.
> View attachment 4304047


You and your Boy are just FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Superbe said:


> Congrats, great choice! Not a bit fan of Chanel totes but this one looks very pretty and classy - hope they keep the style.



Thank you, me too! Hope for beige!


----------



## Phiomega

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my black caviar mini flap for a dinner out with family! Hope y’all have a wonderful weekend!



Love everything about your outfit! Black white with Chanel and nude shoes... [emoji1303]!


----------



## Phiomega

My Reissue with a pair of beautiful shoes I got in Bali last week... I think they look great together! Apology I did not get a chance for manicure!


----------



## lifeactually

Auvina15 said:


> I really like your style, and your bag is sooo gorgeous!!!


Thank you. I'm usually casually dressed.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous! Such a great practical flap, and I adore your brooches!



Thank you, dear! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> Love everything about your outfit! Black white with Chanel and nude shoes... [emoji1303]!


Thank you so much, Phiomega!


Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4304153
> 
> My Reissue with a pair of beautiful shoes I got in Bali last week... I think they look great together! Apology I did not get a chance for manicure!


Absolutely adorable! Such gorgeous shoes... I totally agree they’re  perfect matching with your stunning gold hw Reissue!


----------



## Rami00

My favorites!


----------



## mssmelanie

Rami00 said:


> My favorites!


Chanel and Puppies are my favorite also!  Beautiful pup!


----------



## Venessa84

Rami00 said:


> My favorites!


Your doggy is gorgeous and nice sparkle on the bag.


----------



## sanch118

A little passenger seat action with my small boy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## March786

Hello ladies, just catching up with all the wonderful pictures. It's been a busy few months, here are a few of my pics [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my black caviar mini flap for a dinner out with family! Hope y’all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4303968
> 
> View attachment 4303969


Total GORGEOUSNESSmy friend! Perfect bag to go w/ perfect outfit.....seriously LOVING that top& your shoes


----------



## Kendie26

EmmJay said:


> Headed out with my Boy 2014.
> View attachment 4304047


Killer awesome mod


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Hello ladies, just catching up with all the wonderful pictures. It's been a busy few months, here are a few of my pics [emoji4]
> View attachment 4304981
> View attachment 4304982


 Wow what a SUPER PRETTY backdrop in decor for your lovely necklace & beautiful Boy my friend....absolutely LOVELY times a million!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4304153
> 
> My Reissue with a pair of beautiful shoes I got in Bali last week... I think they look great together! Apology I did not get a chance for manicure!


Amazing pairing! You know I’m a huge reissue lover & the sheen on yours is perfect! Those shoes are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> My favorites!


Your sweet doggie melts my heart & so does that flap!


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my all time fave’s


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time fave’s


mine too


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Total GORGEOUSNESSmy friend! Perfect bag to go w/ perfect outfit.....seriously LOVING that top& your shoes


Thanks so much, my darling K.! That top is super easy to coordinate with anything!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time fave’s


Loving the whole ensemble, sweet K.! Your bag is absolutely divine, it’s my favorite too!


----------



## scivolare

Rami00 said:


> My favorites!


LOVE your bag, shoes, and puppy


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Wow what a SUPER PRETTY backdrop in decor for your lovely necklace & beautiful Boy my friend....absolutely LOVELY times a million!



thank you dearest Kendie - That was our alternative to a traditional Christmas tree - The children and I decorated it together


----------



## Auvina15

March786 said:


> Hello ladies, just catching up with all the wonderful pictures. It's been a busy few months, here are a few of my pics [emoji4]
> View attachment 4304981
> View attachment 4304982


What a gorgeous necklace, and your bag is the stunner! Very beautiful shots, March786!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time fave’s


Stunning as always Kendie - Love all of your Reissue's


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> My favorites!


Stunning Rami  love your selection of beautiful pieces


----------



## March786

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous necklace, and your bag is the stunner! Very beautiful shots, March786!



Thankyou so much dearest Auvina


----------



## Meowwu

Obnoxious Monday outfit. 

Chanel booties, Chanel Greece tweed skirt, H silk, Equipment silk/cashmere jumper. (And various gold jewelry to accent! Lol!!!)


----------



## EmmJay

Kendie26 said:


> Killer awesome mod



Thank you!!


----------



## Tt117

Switched out from the reissue for the jumbo this week. Forgot how much I enjoy carrying this beauty!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Welcomed a new WOC to my Chanel collection


----------



## Bibi25260

Zucnarf said:


> Car action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag, perfect everyday size!


Love it too!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Heading out to  [emoji899]  with an oldie-but-a-goodie...medium Maxi 3 Flap in lambskin.  There’s a little brooch action in there, too (closeup pic in the brooch thread)! [emoji6]


You look stunning, gorgeous bag and lovely colorful coat!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my black caviar mini flap for a dinner out with family! Hope y’all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4303968
> 
> View attachment 4303969


Looking stunning lady! Love the casual chic outfit! Hope your dinner was wonderful.


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Hello ladies, just catching up with all the wonderful pictures. It's been a busy few months, here are a few of my pics [emoji4]
> View attachment 4304981
> View attachment 4304982


Beautiful pics and Chanel accessories!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time fave’s


 Looking soo chic, elegant and classy!!  
Love everything you're wearing! And that scarf....


----------



## Zucnarf

Bibi25260 said:


> Love it too!



[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## March786

OCDshopaholic said:


> Welcomed a new WOC to my Chanel collection



This is stunning! Such a beautiful colour - congrats [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

OCDshopaholic said:


> Welcomed a new WOC to my Chanel collection


To Die  For BEAUTIFUL!!!!!looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Loving the whole ensemble, sweet K.! Your bag is absolutely divine, it’s my favorite too!





March786 said:


> Stunning as always Kendie - Love all of your Reissue's





Bibi25260 said:


> Looking soo chic, elegant and classy!!
> Love everything you're wearing! And that scarf....


Triple hugs & thanks to all of you, my darling Chanel Diva’s!! (Bibi-super old & inexpensive scarf!)


----------



## Raffaluv

Everyone looks amazing!  Determined to shop my closet in 2019 - fun & casual Tuesday! 
Born to be wild!


----------



## lifeactually

226 red reissue with camellia sandals


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my black caviar mini flap for a dinner out with family! Hope y’all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4303968
> 
> View attachment 4303969


Love the whole look on you and of course your mini too


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time fave’s


Me too on you @Kendie26


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

OCDshopaholic said:


> Welcomed a new WOC to my Chanel collection


Gorgeous WOC!  Reminds me of the rose gold chevron caviar mini from 17B


----------



## OCDshopaholic

lifeactually said:


> 226 red reissue with camellia sandals
> View attachment 4306783


The whole look is so stylish!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

March786 said:


> This is stunning! Such a beautiful colour - congrats [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> To Die  For BEAUTIFUL!!!!!looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you for your kind comments, March786 and Kendie26! Chanel makes stunning iridescent colors 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gorgeous WOC!  Reminds me of the rose gold chevron caviar mini from 17B


That's what I thought, too! Didn't have a chance at 17B so desperately wanted this 19P!


----------



## Venessa84

lifeactually said:


> 226 red reissue with camellia sandals
> View attachment 4306783



That is my dream reissue...love the red!


----------



## LouisV76

off to get my nails done


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning, gorgeous bag and lovely colorful coat!



Thank you, dear B!  [emoji175][emoji8][emoji175]


----------



## asianbarbie

Better late than never... Christmas dinner outfit (please excuse my Christmas sweater ). Wearing my 2013 glazed calf leather large boy


----------



## lifeactually

OCDshopaholic said:


> The whole look is so stylish!



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love the whole look on you and of course your mini too


Thank you so much, darling Jkfashionstyle, very sweet of you!


----------



## Steph5487

Using my new blue o-case as a clutch for vacation


----------



## scivolare

OCDshopaholic said:


> Welcomed a new WOC to my Chanel collection


Wow, this truly is stunning!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

asianbarbie said:


> Better late than never... Christmas dinner outfit (please excuse my Christmas sweater ). Wearing my 2013 glazed calf leather large boy



First time seeing Christmas sweater worn in an edgy and chic way! Goes together with the Boy perfectly. Beautiful!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Steph5487 said:


> Using my new blue o-case as a clutch for vacation



Beautiful color for a clutch!


----------



## Tuned83

On holiday in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Me too on you @Kendie26


Kindest thanks dearest stylish Chanel Queenie!


----------



## Kendie26

Tuned83 said:


> On holiday in Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307231


I your Boy & have the best time ever on holiday dearest Tuned!


----------



## Kendie26

lifeactually said:


> 226 red reissue with camellia sandals
> View attachment 4306783


You look SUPER PRETTY! Love the red color of your stunning reissue!


----------



## Phiomega

lifeactually said:


> 226 red reissue with camellia sandals



I love your whole look - casual but stylish! And the Red tone on the reissue is just traffic-stopping!!! It is so gorgeous...


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My tweed reissue (small 225 size) Dedicated to my darling @Vanana if/when she returns to PF (miss you!) my Twinsie


Ms tweed is looking gorgeous and youthful as the first day we got her!   perfect time to wear her - just looking at her is making me feel warmer 

Miss you too!!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much, Phiomega!
> 
> Absolutely adorable! Such gorgeous shoes... I totally agree they’re  perfect matching with your stunning gold hw Reissue!





Kendie26 said:


> Amazing pairing! You know I’m a huge reissue lover & the sheen on yours is perfect! Those shoes are insanely gorgeous!



Belated thank you! Past few days are so busy that I only caught up today. Yes the sheen on the reissue is the one that gets me - it is just right level of sheen that made the reissue interesting but not over the top. 

The shoes are Indonesian made - so proud to have local brand making great shoes [emoji16] (brand is Lilla Lane)...


----------



## Phiomega

Steph5487 said:


> Using my new blue o-case as a clutch for vacation



Nice pairing with the blouse! Lovely color coordination...


----------



## asianbarbie

OCDshopaholic said:


> First time seeing Christmas sweater worn in an edgy and chic way! Goes together with the Boy perfectly. Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## lifeactually

Phiomega said:


> I love your whole look - casual but stylish! And the Red tone on the reissue is just traffic-stopping!!! It is so gorgeous...


Thank you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Using my new blue o-case as a clutch for vacation


That clutch looks incredible with your stunning blouselike they were made for each other!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## micahanne

First date night after the delivery of my adorable son, out with my new-to-me reissue accordion tote


----------



## cplo04

micahanne said:


> First date night after the delivery of my adorable son, out with my new-to-me reissue accordion tote
> 
> View attachment 4313406


Looking amazing mama! Congrats on your baby boy! Have fun with that beautiful tote and enjoy date night! Try not to think of baby too much


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time fave’s


Hi my sweet friend Kendie  Love your coat and absolutely adore your beautiful (one of just a few) Reissue!!  You look marvelous my dear friend


----------



## love2learn

OCDshopaholic said:


> Welcomed a new WOC to my Chanel collection


This color is gorgeous


----------



## love2learn

micahanne said:


> First date night after the delivery of my adorable son, out with my new-to-me reissue accordion tote
> 
> View attachment 4313406


You look amazing!!  Congrats on your new baby boy


----------



## love2learn

Steph5487 said:


> Using my new blue o-case as a clutch for vacation


Such vibrant colors in your shirt and looks amazing with your o-case


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4313100


LOVE this color!!!


----------



## Superbe

Loving my WOC [emoji1665]


----------



## Kendie26

Superbe said:


> Loving my WOC [emoji1665]


Super gorgeous ensemble....very classy & chic! Your WOC is perfect on you


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Hi my sweet friend Kendie  Love your coat and absolutely adore your beautiful (one of just a few) Reissue!!  You look marvelous my dear friend


Hello darling friend! Have missed you lately & hope you are doing well/wonderful! Thanks so much ....you are always such a sweetie & I appreciate your kind words


----------



## steffysstyle

Superbe said:


> Loving my WOC [emoji1665]



Beautiful, love your dress!


----------



## steffysstyle

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4313100



gorgeous red!


----------



## XCCX

steffysstyle said:


> gorgeous red!



Thank you!


----------



## Steph5487

OCDshopaholic said:


> Beautiful color for a clutch!



Thank you!I really do love it!


----------



## Steph5487

Phiomega said:


> Nice pairing with the blouse! Lovely color coordination...


Thank you!


----------



## Steph5487

love2learn said:


> Such vibrant colors in your shirt and looks amazing with your o-case



Thank you! It is nice to break out the bright colors on vacation when its winter at home!


----------



## Superbe

Kendie26 said:


> Super gorgeous ensemble....very classy & chic! Your WOC is perfect on you



Thank you! It’s my perfect minimalist day to evening bag


----------



## amstevens714

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4313100



Oh wow! That’s gorgeous!


----------



## amstevens714

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4304153
> 
> My Reissue with a pair of beautiful shoes I got in Bali last week... I think they look great together! Apology I did not get a chance for manicure!



Both are gorgeous and those shoes are really stunning!


----------



## amstevens714

fdfriedrich said:


> This lovely little vintage messenger flap is hanging out with me at work today.  It arrived yesterday, and I spent most of last night working on her (she was a bit of a fixer upper). I knew what I was getting into, so no surprises, but I got her for a really great price (and had it authenticated here - thank you @ironic568).  It actually arrived in better shape than I expected, given her age (early 80's).  Hardware is still beautifully plated, sticker and authenticity card both included/intact, corners have minimal wear, leather strap is darkened but not broken or cracked.  After a little elbow grease (along with cleaner, leather lotion, dye and more lotion), she is even better!  There were a couple of ink marks on the front that I was able to greatly minimize with the help of a leather eraser (lightly used) and some dye on a q-tip. They are only visible now if you really look for them, and don't look like ink. She also had a couple of "sticky pockets", which I cleaned up with a suede brush and lint remover sticky sheets.
> 
> View attachment 4301668
> 
> View attachment 4301667
> View attachment 4301666
> View attachment 4301665


Wow! Congrats and good job on the clean up!


----------



## XCCX

amstevens714 said:


> Oh wow! That’s gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## yazj42

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4313100


This is my ALL time favorite chanel bag. The hardware and color and everything about it is amazing!


----------



## Phiomega

May not be the best shot but I carried my WOC for a memorable, formal function yesterday - pairs well with the mix batik pattern that I wore... I need an elegant black bag to offset all the busy patterns and she did it well!


----------



## XCCX

yazj42 said:


> This is my ALL time favorite chanel bag. The hardware and color and everything about it is amazing!



Yes! It was a dream come true  thank you!


----------



## andforpoise

yazj42 said:


> Light pink is never a good idea when traveling with young children.


I have that coat! It looks great on you and so does that gorgeous bag!


----------



## fdfriedrich

amstevens714 said:


> Wow! Congrats and good job on the clean up!


Thank you!


----------



## Misliz

Superbe said:


> Loving my WOC [emoji1665]



Yes..  very nice indeed[emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Reissue


----------



## Jo_Somebody

asianbarbie said:


> Better late than never... Christmas dinner outfit (please excuse my Christmas sweater ). Wearing my 2013 glazed calf leather large boy



The sweater is hilarious and the bag is lovely!


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4313100


Love this colour it's stunning [emoji179]


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Reissue [emoji813]


Stunning [emoji7] such beautiful shots as always Rami [emoji4] [emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4313100


 just stunning!


----------



## Bibi25260

micahanne said:


> First date night after the delivery of my adorable son, out with my new-to-me reissue accordion tote
> 
> View attachment 4313406


First congrats on your baby boy! But you look stunning with your gorgeous tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.


----------



## Bibi25260

And black mini in action.


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Love this colour it's stunning [emoji179]





Bibi25260 said:


> just stunning!



Thank you! I absolutely love this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062





Bibi25260 said:


> And black mini in action.
> 
> View attachment 4318063


Both looks/ensembles are heavenly, as always from you my dearest friend!! Absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Reissue


Beautiful pic & I often think of you when I pull out my same reissue!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062


Perfect bibi! [emoji179][emoji178]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> And black mini in action.
> 
> View attachment 4318063


Love everything [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic & I often think of you when I pull out my same reissue!


Kendie, you are such a sweetheart! Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062



This bag is so beautiful (possibly my HG of HGs ).  And as always, your look is so lovely and polished.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062





Bibi25260 said:


> And black mini in action.
> 
> View attachment 4318063



Looking F-I-N-E, fine, Ms. B!  I love how you casually just throw your sneakers (or maybe they’re booties?) on with your tweed jacket.....working it!  [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> And black mini in action.
> 
> View attachment 4318063


Both outfits and bags are beautiful Bibi ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Both looks/ensembles are heavenly, as always from you my dearest friend!! Absolutely GORGEOUS


@Kendie26 Thank you very much dear friend for your super kind and sweetest words as always!! 


March786 said:


> Perfect bibi! [emoji179][emoji178]





March786 said:


> Love everything [emoji7]


@March786 Thank you so much for your super sweet compliments! 


Iamminda said:


> This bag is so beautiful (possibly my HG of HGs ).  And as always, your look is so lovely and polished.


@Iamminda Aww thank you soo much for your super sweet words, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Looking F-I-N-E, fine, Ms. B!  I love how you casually just throw your sneakers (or maybe they’re booties?) on with your tweed jacket.....working it!  [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


@stylistbydesign Aww thank you soo much for your sweet words!!
Yes the wedge sneakers look like booties if they hadn't laces but the cardi is not tweed, better: sequins! Sequins and sneakers 


Chanelandco said:


> Both outfits and bags are beautiful Bibi ❤️


@Chanelandco I really appreciate your sweet compliment, thank you!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

In the back of an Uber pretending I’m not someone who gets car sick


----------



## AverageHuman

In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.

She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !

Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay and Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties.


----------



## tolliv

I don’t remember what this piece is called. I am also using my key pouch as well.


----------



## Roie55

scivolare said:


> I got the new stingray :x. I can’t stop staring at it / playing dress up with it.
> 
> View attachment 4287783
> 
> 
> Honestly, I felt perfectly glamorous in my pjs with these Gucci princetowns :x
> View attachment 4287786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287789
> 
> 
> 
> If y’all need me, I’ll be on Ban island.



Those shoes and that bag !!! GLORIOUS


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062


I really adore this whole look, Bibi! THAT bag and the necklace 


Bibi25260 said:


> And black mini in action.
> 
> View attachment 4318063


Absolutely fabulous, my dear friend!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062


Love this whole look @Bibi25260 Beautiful necklace and bag!


----------



## Hillychristie

Seldom bring this red bag out... hope it’s not too loud


----------



## scivolare

Roie55 said:


> Those shoes and that bag !!! GLORIOUS


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> In the back of an Uber pretending I’m not someone who gets car sick


Timeless beauties: bag and arm candy!


----------



## Bibi25260

kellyng said:


> In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.
> 
> She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !
> 
> Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay and Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319403
> View attachment 4319404


Aww cute cat and soo photogenic 
Nice pics!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> I really adore this whole look, Bibi! THAT bag and the necklace
> 
> Absolutely fabulous, my dear friend!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love this whole look @Bibi25260 Beautiful necklace and bag!


Thank you both my (Chanel) friends for your lovely compliments!


----------



## Bibi25260

Hillychristie said:


> Seldom bring this red bag out... hope it’s not too loud


No: perfect pop of color! You should wear this beauty more!


----------



## andforpoise

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> In the back of an Uber pretending I’m not someone who gets car sick


Awww I get car sick too. It's no fun [emoji21] but on the other hand your flap is gorgeous!!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

andforpoise said:


> Awww I get car sick too. It's no fun [emoji21] but on the other hand your flap is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## micahanne

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062



Gorgeous! Love that bag too!


----------



## Hillychristie

Bibi25260 said:


> No: perfect pop of color! You should wear this beauty more!


Thank you and yes, will bring her out more


----------



## amstevens714

Hillychristie said:


> Seldom bring this red bag out... hope it’s not too loud



It’s gorgeous... not too loud at all. I love it with the muted outfit. Looks perfect! ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

kellyng said:


> In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.
> 
> She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !
> 
> Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay and Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319403
> View attachment 4319404



❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fashionmaven999

Hillychristie said:


> Seldom bring this red bag out... hope it’s not too loud



This is all that!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ltlin

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html



Goofing around at Universal Studios with my large caviar chevron puffy flap. For size reference, I am 5’1 and about 115 pounds.


----------



## sophiebed

Out with my brand new small Gabrielle hobo! I love her so much [emoji7]


----------



## Roie55

I'm looking at buying my first Chanel. I gotta say i'm very disappointed at the lack of photos 'in action' ladies !! Lots of bag photos but NOT enough photos with ladies holding your Chanel's! I want to see the size comparisons with medium and jumbo. Im 5'6" and not skinny, bit athletic. So i have been searching to help give me an idea of the sizes. I'm disappointed people! Disappointed ! More pictures please.


----------



## nicole0612

Roie55 said:


> I'm looking at buying my first Chanel. I gotta say i'm very disappointed at the lack of photos 'in action' ladies !! Lots of bag photos but NOT enough photos with ladies holding your Chanel's! I want to see the size comparisons with medium and jumbo. Im 5'6" and not skinny, bit athletic. So i have been searching to help give me an idea of the sizes. I'm disappointed people! Disappointed ! More pictures please.



Do a search for these specific terms and you will find photo-heavy threads of each bag, threads on what they hold, threads on what they look like on various height people with each bag, comparing these bags to each other and to other bags. I have most luck doing a google search and adding “purseforum” at the end, then you can find relevant threads easily and also just search the images that come up from your google search. For example search on google “Chanel medium jumbo purseforum” or “Classic flap size purseforum”, “what fits in Chanel jumbo purseforum”. Transform your disappointment into creativity, there are numerous threads and photos here for any specific question you have you or anything you want to see, but you need to do a little work to find it.


----------



## Sgpradafan

My Reissue 226 is back from the Chanel boutique after replacing all the hardware. The old Mademoiselle lock was tarnished and it bugged me. The new antique gold is a richer colour than the old antique light gold. I don’t know.... what do you ladies think?

Is it too much? I kinda prefer the old light antique gold. This one looks flashy. Aaaaarh...but it’s okay I guess.... I just busted $500sgd for the repair about US$368... That’s the same price as the lion holiday edition mini pochette which is sold out by the way when I walked across to LV to enquire.... 

The Chanel staff at Ngee Ann City are the best. Even wrapped the bag up nicely for me and gave the paper bag with the camelia flower. They gave the felt protector and stuff my bag with tissue. They had misplaced my old black dustbag and gave me a brand new white one that was still in the plastic wrapper. Wonderful service always.


----------



## Sgpradafan

Roie55 said:


> I'm looking at buying my first Chanel. I gotta say i'm very disappointed at the lack of photos 'in action' ladies !! Lots of bag photos but NOT enough photos with ladies holding your Chanel's! I want to see the size comparisons with medium and jumbo. Im 5'6" and not skinny, bit athletic. So i have been searching to help give me an idea of the sizes. I'm disappointed people! Disappointed ! More pictures please.



Get a Jumbo. Medium is too small for daily essentials but nice as a dinner  bag. And you can’t crossbody a medium CF so a Le Boy bag in old medium is better plus you can fit more in the Boy as it does not have a double flap. You can put about the same items in a medium as you can in a mini. Or you can consider the Reissue or the 2.55 size 226 which is the original, timeless, classic design of Coco Chanel. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## celinestorm

Sgpradafan said:


> My Reissue 226 is back from the Chanel boutique after replacing all the hardware. The old Mademoiselle lock was tarnished and it bugged me. The new antique gold is a richer colour than the old antique light gold. I don’t know.... what do you ladies think?
> 
> Is it too much? I kinda prefer the old light antique gold. This one looks flashy. Aaaaarh...but it’s okay I guess.... I just busted $500sgd for the repair about US$368... That’s the same price as the lion holiday edition mini pochette which is sold out by the way when I walked across to LV to enquire....
> 
> The Chanel staff at Ngee Ann City are the best. Even wrapped the bag up nicely for me and gave the paper bag with the camelia flower. They gave the felt protector and stuff my bag with tissue. They had misplaced my old black dustbag and gave me a brand new white one that was still in the plastic wrapper. Wonderful service always.


I think it's gorgeous!  And I am also someone who usually prefers the light gold.  But I think this actually looks great.  In any case, it will probably wear again with age.  

I'm also based in SG and must ask, what was the hardware replacement policy like?  The articles I've read about it are very confusing.  Did you need to provide a receipt and was there an age limit to your item?  
I have a preloved reissue about 10 years old, it's still great but has black hardware so I'm worried down the road I will want it replaced and not sure if the boutiques will do this!


----------



## Sgpradafan

celinestorm said:


> I think it's gorgeous!  And I am also someone who usually prefers the light gold.  But I think this actually looks great.  In any case, it will probably wear again with age.
> 
> I'm also based in SG and must ask, what was the hardware replacement policy like?  The articles I've read about it are very confusing.  Did you need to provide a receipt and was there an age limit to your item?
> I have a preloved reissue about 10 years old, it's still great but has black hardware so I'm worried down the road I will want it replaced and not sure if the boutiques will do this!



Hi there,

For hardware replacement there will be a fee. Full hardware will be $500 sgd. If its just the lock its $150, $250 for chains. Receipt is not necessary. Just need the authenticity card and if you lost it, the hologram sticker will be enough. They will check the bag through the system. It takes four weeks locally done. If your bag needs to be sent to Paris for repairs, ( in cases where there is no stock of hardware in SG) it will take up to 6 months. There is no age limit as long as there is an authenticity card or if the hologram is still on the bag. And if you wanna get repairs done I suggest Ngee Ann City. The SAs there are so much more friendlier, nicer and warmer than in MBS. Hell, if you wanna get anything brand new from Chanel boutique, go to Ngee Ann City  .


----------



## Neferpitou




----------



## Bibi25260

micahanne said:


> Gorgeous! Love that bag too!


Aww thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Neferpitou said:


> View attachment 4321035


Everything looks yummy! yes the bag also


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with Miss Shiva, scarf and bling brooch borrowed from my mom for a test drive.
Have wonderful weekend!


----------



## Neferpitou

Bibi25260 said:


> Everything looks yummy! yes the bag also


Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## Roie55

nicole0612 said:


> Do a search for these specific terms and you will find photo-heavy threads of each bag, threads on what they hold, threads on what they look like on various height people with each bag, comparing these bags to each other and to other bags. I have most luck doing a google search and adding “purseforum” at the end, then you can find relevant threads easily and also just search the images that come up from your google search. For example search on google “Chanel medium jumbo purseforum” or “Classic flap size purseforum”, “what fits in Chanel jumbo purseforum”. Transform your disappointment into creativity, there are numerous threads and photos here for any specific question you have you or anything you want to see, but you need to do a little work to find it.


Ahh great idea thanks.


----------



## mssmelanie

Neferpitou said:


> View attachment 4321035



I love McDonalds!  Lol. Cute bag too!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with Miss Shiva, scarf and bling brooch borrowed from my mom for a test drive.
> Have wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4321040



You know I [emoji173]️ both this gorgeous bag and your red coat, but the addition of the bling brooch puts it over the top!  [emoji1319][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Neferpitou

mssmelanie said:


> I love McDonalds!  Lol. Cute bag too!



Thank you! [emoji182]


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Taking this beauty out on the train with me today [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with Miss Shiva, scarf and bling brooch borrowed from my mom for a test drive.
> Have wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4321040


Bibi , when I saw this picture I was super happy because we are twining on this coat. You know why I love your style so much ! !

Ps: I was not wearing this coat today but had to take this pic for a special dedicace to my lovely friend ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

kn85 said:


> Taking this beauty out on the train with me today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321797


This bag is sooo gorgeous !!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with Miss Shiva, scarf and bling brooch borrowed from my mom for a test drive.
> Have wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4321040


Classy as always, look good with red @Bibi25260. Perfect combo with the bag. Spot on!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanelandco said:


> Bibi , when I saw this picture I was super happy because we are twining on this coat. You know why I love your style so much ! !
> 
> Ps: I was not wearing this coat today but had to take this pic for a special dedicace to my lovely friend ❤️


Double check to see if that was Bibi @Bibi25260 and @Chanelandco 
Both ladies looked gorgeous on red!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

kn85 said:


> Taking this beauty out on the train with me today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321797


Love love this rose gold caviar mini  
Kicked myself every times I see it, kept asking myself why the heck did I return it stupid mistake! But love seeing yours @kn85


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Saturday! Yay! Cold season with Chanels, ruthenium pearls necklace and tweed mini this week (easier to post in-action pics). Stay warm for those in the cold areas. Cheers!


----------



## Chanelandco

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Double check to see if that was Bibi @Bibi25260 and @Chanelandco
> Both ladies looked gorgeous on red!


Thank you JKF❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Saturday! Yay! Cold season with Chanels, ruthenium pearls necklace and tweed mini this week (easier to post in-action pics). Stay warm for those in the cold areas. Cheers!
> View attachment 4322131
> 
> View attachment 4322132


Lovely tweed ❤️


----------



## ms_sivalley

Casual Saturday!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Chanelandco said:


> This bag is sooo gorgeous !!!



Thank you! I’m not a silver hardware fan but I absolutely love this combination. The iridescence is so hard to capture!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Love love this rose gold caviar mini
> Kicked myself every times I see it, kept asking myself why the heck did I return it stupid mistake! But love seeing yours @kn85



Thank you!! I’m so in love with this combination. This is the small classic flap but I was just thinking myself that it looks like a mini in the picture. Hopefully they bring it back again and you can buy it next time [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Saturday! Yay! Cold season with Chanels, ruthenium pearls necklace and tweed mini this week (easier to post in-action pics). Stay warm for those in the cold areas. Cheers!
> View attachment 4322131
> 
> View attachment 4322132



Stunning outfit and bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> You know I [emoji173]️ both this gorgeous bag and your red coat, but the addition of the bling brooch puts it over the top!  [emoji1319][emoji173]️[emoji7]


Aww thank you very much for your super sweet words!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Bibi , when I saw this picture I was super happy because we are twining on this coat. You know why I love your style so much ! !
> 
> Ps: I was not wearing this coat today but had to take this pic for a special dedicace to my lovely friend ❤️


 honoured to be twinsies with you!!  
I haven't seen any one with the same coat since I got it and so happy it's you!

Love your casual (jeans and booties) chic (bag and coat) style! I've worn my coat even with wedge sneakers 


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Classy as always, look good with red @Bibi25260. Perfect combo with the bag. Spot on!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Double check to see if that was Bibi @Bibi25260 and @Chanelandco
> Both ladies looked gorgeous on red!


Thank you dear @Jkfashionstyle so sweet of you!


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Saturday! Yay! Cold season with Chanels, ruthenium pearls necklace and tweed mini this week (easier to post in-action pics). Stay warm for those in the cold areas. Cheers!
> View attachment 4322131
> 
> View attachment 4322132


Love that gorgeous necklace, so simple design yet so elegant and chic!
Wow that tweed matches perfect with your pied de poule skirt!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> honoured to be twinsies with you!!
> I haven't seen any one with the same coat since I got it and so happy it's you!
> 
> Love your casual (jeans and booties) chic (bag and coat) style! I've worn my coat even with wedge sneakers
> 
> 
> Thank you dear @Jkfashionstyle so sweet of you!
> 
> Love that gorgeous necklace, so simple design yet so elegant and chic!
> Wow that tweed matches perfect with your pied de poule skirt!


I am the flattered one ! Really!
 I Love your style and I am happy to have the same coat


----------



## sophiebed

Absolutely loving my Gabrielle, it’s the perfect size!


----------



## celinestorm

Thanks so much for the response, that is super helpful!


Sgpradafan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For hardware replacement there will be a fee. Full hardware will be $500 sgd. If its just the lock its $150, $250 for chains. Receipt is not necessary. Just need the authenticity card and if you lost it, the hologram sticker will be enough. They will check the bag through the system. It takes four weeks locally done. If your bag needs to be sent to Paris for repairs, ( in cases where there is no stock of hardware in SG) it will take up to 6 months. There is no age limit as long as there is an authenticity card or if the hologram is still on the bag. And if you wanna get repairs done I suggest Ngee Ann City. The SAs there are so much more friendlier, nicer and warmer than in MBS. Hell, if you wanna get anything brand new from Chanel boutique, go to Ngee Ann City  .


----------



## surfer

Out with my rainbow boy!


----------



## surfer

On the way to the city  got this ages ago and finally taking her out for a spin.


----------



## Dolly Garland




----------



## OCMomof3

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4322193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Saturday!


Is this a small?  If so, we're twins


----------



## ms_sivalley

OCMomof3 said:


> Is this a small?  If so, we're twins


It’s a m/l


----------



## OsloChic

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Saturday! Yay! Cold season with Chanels, ruthenium pearls necklace and tweed mini this week (easier to post in-action pics). Stay warm for those in the cold areas. Cheers!
> View attachment 4322131
> 
> View attachment 4322132



This tweed mini is tdf! I need one stat!


----------



## tanya555

Dolly Garland said:


>


Is this a M/L or jumbo?


----------



## Dolly Garland

tanya555 said:


> Is this a M/L or jumbo?


M/L


----------



## XCCX

Some CHANEL with me at work..


----------



## mssmelanie

After taking this, I realized my sweater needs to be defuzzed!  Lol


----------



## Rainbowfish85

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4326566
> 
> After taking this, I realized my sweater needs to be defuzzed!  Lol



Gorgeous sweater and brooch! I love turtleneck sweaters


----------



## EmmJay

Turtlenecks, overalls, blazers, and Chanel are some of my favorite things
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## tolliv

I am out in the rain with my boots on.


----------



## JaceTay

tolliv said:


> I am out in the rain with my boots on.


Super nice boot!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

kn85 said:


> Gorgeous sweater and brooch! I love turtleneck sweaters



Thanks!  [emoji7]


----------



## mssmelanie

EmmJay said:


> Turtlenecks, overalls, blazers, and Chanel are some of my favorite things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love these looks!  And ur Deauville is TDF!


----------



## Tykhe

Chanel mini with twilly


----------



## amstevens714

surfer said:


> Out with my rainbow boy!
> 
> View attachment 4323408



Omg amazing


----------



## tolliv

JaceTay said:


> Super nice boot!!!



Thank you!


----------



## milkrun

Just sharing a love of mine.. and a chanel classic to go along with it


----------



## Vanana




----------



## Milosmum0307

Bundled up on a cold day to do some house-hunting in Connecticut and brought along Miss Jumbo.  I’ve tried - especially with these larger bags - but I just can’t quit lambskin ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## XCCX

In Bloomingdales Dubai today..


----------



## Chanelandco

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4328400
> 
> 
> Just sharing a love of mine.. and a chanel classic to go along with it


Love your watch!


----------



## Chanelandco

Vanana said:


> View attachment 4328584


Love this one Vanana ❤️ .. And lovely butterflies


----------



## Chanelandco

XCCX said:


> In Bloomingdales Dubai today..
> 
> View attachment 4328680


This combo is TDF! ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Packed up this Coco for a baby shower today


----------



## XCCX

My beloved burgundy medium flap with Dubai fountain


----------



## March786

Hillychristie said:


> Seldom bring this red bag out... hope it’s not too loud


Stunning! we are twins on this piece  its truly beautiful


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> My beloved burgundy medium flap with Dubai fountain
> 
> View attachment 4329916


ooohhhhh beautiful! you are in Dubai I was there yesterday for lunch 
have fun and look forward to seeing more of your stunning pictures


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with Miss Shiva, scarf and bling brooch borrowed from my mom for a test drive.
> Have wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4321040


Stunning Bibi This stunning Chanel and the beautiful Red coat are definitely some of my favourite pieces of yours - you always look fabulous


----------



## March786

kn85 said:


> Taking this beauty out on the train with me today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321797


wow! love this colour/style its beautiful


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> View attachment 4328584


hellooooooooooo Vanana, so lovely to see your post 
hope you are well, we miss you on here


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> ooohhhhh beautiful! you are in Dubai I was there yesterday for lunch
> have fun and look forward to seeing more of your stunning pictures



Yes! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

These are amazing!!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

tolliv said:


> I am out in the rain with my boots on.


Oops!  Intended as a response to these GORGEOUS boots!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm loving the styling with overalls.


----------



## Raffaluv

tolliv said:


> I am out in the rain with my boots on.



Sooo cute!!  I just got these in black suede but haven’t worn them yet - are they comfy?


----------



## tolliv

Raffaluv said:


> Sooo cute!!  I just got these in black suede but haven’t worn them yet - are they comfy?



Yes they are comfy. I wanted the suede but they didn’t have anymore.


----------



## tolliv

OCMomof3 said:


> Oops!  Intended as a response to these GORGEOUS boots!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Raffaluv

tolliv said:


> Yes they are comfy. I wanted the suede but they didn’t have anymore.



I wanted the leather you have but couldn’t find them! Ok, you’ve given me fashion inspiration; I’m def going to break them out this week!


----------



## Annine

First time posting in this forum! Took the day of to treat myself to shopping and a massage, accompanied by my black Boy.

Have a very good day everyone!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tykhe said:


> Chanel mini with twilly


Very cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands with my Chanel red lambie jumbo. One of them was to the post office. In the box is my latest Chanel acquisition.   I can’t wait to get home to open it up!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Milosmum0307 said:


> Bundled up on a cold day to do some house-hunting in Connecticut and brought along Miss Jumbo.  I’ve tried - especially with these larger bags - but I just can’t quit lambskin ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Your bag is gorgeous!! And I completely agree. It’s lamb for me on all (non tote) bags. I even sold my red caviar and black patent jumbos to buy the same colors in lamb. It’s just the _perfect_ material for Chanel bags IMHO. And it wear much better than most think.


----------



## mssmelanie

Annine said:


> View attachment 4331277
> 
> 
> First time posting in this forum! Took the day of to treat myself to shopping and a massage, accompanied by my black Boy.
> 
> Have a very good day everyone!



Welcome to TPF!  Sounds like a wonderful “me” day. You look great!  Love the boy!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Superbe said:


> Loving my WOC [emoji1665]



I love this whole look!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Bibi25260 said:


> Last weekend with all black reissue and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4318062



Classy outfit, black on black on black with a pop of white! Love it!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

ltlin said:


> Goofing around at Universal Studios with my large caviar chevron puffy flap. For size reference, I am 5’1 and about 115 pounds.



This photo is great fun!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Chanelandco said:


> Bibi , when I saw this picture I was super happy because we are twining on this coat. You know why I love your style so much ! !
> 
> Ps: I was not wearing this coat today but had to take this pic for a special dedicace to my lovely friend [emoji3590]



Beautiful red coats with classic black and gold bags!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4322193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Saturday!



Fantastic photo quality and pose! Looks like a commercial photo! Yay!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Dolly Garland said:


>



Looks great! Love your bag!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Annine said:


> View attachment 4331277
> 
> 
> First time posting in this forum! Took the day of to treat myself to shopping and a massage, accompanied by my black Boy.
> 
> Have a very good day everyone!



Beautifully put together outfit, juxtaposing the girliness of a skirt with the edginess of Boy! Love your scarf color! Are you wearing Zara’s pink and black tweed skirt by any chance?


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bit by the Boy bug!


----------



## Annine

mssmelanie said:


> Welcome to TPF!  Sounds like a wonderful “me” day. You look great!  Love the boy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Annine

OCDshopaholic said:


> Beautifully put together outfit, juxtaposing the girliness of a skirt with the edginess of Boy! Love your scarf color! Are you wearing Zara’s pink and black tweed skirt by any chance?



Thank you [emoji5]! The skirt is from Hallhuber, but that Zara skirt sounds lovely! Is it from the current Collection?


----------



## Annine

OCDshopaholic said:


> View attachment 4332315
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, what a great bag!!!


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Annine said:


> Thank you [emoji5]! The skirt is from Hallhuber, but that Zara skirt sounds lovely! Is it from the current Collection?



The Zara skirt was from some time last year. Looks a bit like it, I thought we might be twinning.


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Tall1Grl said:


> Bit by the Boy bug!
> View attachment 4332475



The small Boy is so cute!


----------



## deb68nc

Love taking this boy out on this 75 degree day


----------



## MainlyBailey

deb68nc said:


> Love taking this boy out on this 75 degree day


So gorgeous!!!! And totally jelly about the warm weather!


----------



## mcwee

Finally wear it. Very comfortable Mary Jane.


----------



## Tall1Grl

OCDshopaholic said:


> The small Boy is so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

CC Leather Deauville waiting for our breakfast tacos.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

I love staring at my handbag and shoes.


----------



## sophiebed

Out for coffee with the bag I’ve used non-stop since I got it


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy Friday! Very quiet on Chanels In Action lately, missed Ms @Kendie26 and lovely @Bibi25260

This week accessorized with mini caviar camera case and ruthenium pearls bracelet, and lastly with vinyl camellia brooch (on different days). Cheers to the weekend


----------



## luvlux64

Haven’t posted since Christmas... 
Today with my Boy  


For the meantime, waiting for Spring to come so I can wear these  ...


Have a great weekend  !


----------



## tolliv

Raffaluv said:


> I wanted the leather you have but couldn’t find them! Ok, you’ve given me fashion inspiration; I’m def going to break them out this week!


Please do. You will not regret it at all.


----------



## Phiomega

Casual with my Reissue 225... I love how she can go both for formal and very casual outfit, even with a G-shock watch!


This shade is also quite a chameleon - she can look darker or lighter, grey or greenish or brownish under different light, making her very versatile...


----------



## Superbe

luvlux64 said:


> For the meantime, waiting for Spring to come so I can wear these  ...
> View attachment 4334944
> 
> Have a great weekend  !



Great choice of bag! Very vintage looking and unique


----------



## nesuuu

mcwee said:


> Finally wear it. Very comfortable Mary Jane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333120


cute shoes! and those pants, where did you get them if you dont mind me asking..?


----------



## luvlux64

Superbe said:


> Great choice of bag! Very vintage looking and unique


Thank you. It’s from Spring 2018


----------



## sophiebed

Out and about with the hubby and my Gabrielle


----------



## Bibi25260

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4326566
> 
> After taking this, I realized my sweater needs to be defuzzed!  Lol


But I like your sweater and your gorgeous brooche!


----------



## Bibi25260

XCCX said:


> In Bloomingdales Dubai today..
> 
> View attachment 4328680


LOVE your bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Venessa84 said:


> Packed up this Coco for a baby shower today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329731


A lovely Coco!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Stunning Bibi This stunning Chanel and the beautiful Red coat are definitely some of my favourite pieces of yours - you always look fabulous


@March786 Aw thank you soo much for your super sweet words as always!


----------



## Bibi25260

Annine said:


> View attachment 4331277
> 
> 
> First time posting in this forum! Took the day of to treat myself to shopping and a massage, accompanied by my black Boy.
> 
> Have a very good day everyone!


Welcome! Looking fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Chanel red lambie jumbo. One of them was to the post office. In the box is my latest Chanel acquisition.   I can’t wait to get home to open it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331818


  LOVE this red!!


----------



## Bibi25260

OCDshopaholic said:


> Classy outfit, black on black on black with a pop of white! Love it!


Thank you for your compliment, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tall1Grl said:


> Bit by the Boy bug!
> View attachment 4332475


Cutie!


----------



## Bibi25260

LadyFabuluxe said:


> I love staring at my handbag and shoes.


Love the shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Very quiet on Chanels In Action lately, missed Ms @Kendie26 and lovely @Bibi25260
> 
> This week accessorized with mini caviar camera case and ruthenium pearls bracelet, and lastly with vinyl camellia brooch (on different days). Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4334938
> 
> View attachment 4334942


 @Jkfashionstyle  Here I am!  Happy to see you here  again!
Yes it's very quiet lately.... Miss Kendie is taking a tpf break and who knows when she will surprise us.
LOVE the camera case AND the bracelet   did I miss the reveal for the bracelet?
And what a fun camelia brooch, very avant garde!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> @Jkfashionstyle  Here I am!  Happy to see you here  again!
> Yes it's very quiet lately.... Miss Kendie is taking a tpf break and who knows when she will surprise us.
> LOVE the camera case AND the bracelet   did I miss the reveal for the bracelet?
> And what a fun camelia brooch, very avant garde!


Ah..that explains the quietness (Miss Kendie on break). I’ll try to post bi-monthly if not weekly here. But love seeing your posts here @Bibi25260 and always looking lovely. 

I was going to do a reveal of the bracelet , vinyl camellia brooch along with a potential new bag (still waiting), hopefully available soon. I love the bracelet, classic pearls with a twist esp in ruthenium color.


----------



## luvlux64

When mini Evie is out, little Miss pink Coco comes out to play  ... My fav pink combo  ... Have a great Sunday


----------



## XCCX

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## mssmelanie

luvlux64 said:


> Haven’t posted since Christmas...
> Today with my Boy
> View attachment 4334943
> 
> For the meantime, waiting for Spring to come so I can wear these  ...
> View attachment 4334944
> 
> Have a great weekend  !



I always love a good looking Boy!


----------



## mssmelanie

High tea today with my bff but felt weird taking a shot at the table so here’s a bathroom shot of my first outing with my Small Deauville


----------



## mssmelanie

Bibi25260 said:


> But I like your sweater and your gorgeous brooche!



Thank you!  The brooch with the chain really snazzes anything up!


----------



## ms_sivalley

OCDshopaholic said:


> Fantastic photo quality and pose! Looks like a commercial photo! Yay!


Thanks!  You are so sweet


----------



## Rainbowfish85

mssmelanie said:


> High tea today with my bff but felt weird taking a shot at the table so here’s a bathroom shot of my first outing with my Small Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337598



Gorgeous deauville!


----------



## Annine

mssmelanie said:


> High tea today with my bff but felt weird taking a shot at the table so here’s a bathroom shot of my first outing with my Small Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337598



Georgeous! How do you like the size?


----------



## lifeactually

A necklace from many many years ago!


----------



## mssmelanie

Annine said:


> Georgeous! How do you like the size?



Thank you [emoji4] I do like the size. It definitely filled a need in my Fall/ Winter purse collection. I have a black Chanel double zip clutch and a black GUCCI Marmont bag. This is like double the size of the GUCCI.  So it was a good size up option for me.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bibi25260 said:


> Cutie!


Bibi! Thank you!!


----------



## mssmelanie

kn85 said:


> Gorgeous deauville!



Thank you!


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel Travel Jewelry pouch.


----------



## bgirl325

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4328400
> 
> 
> Just sharing a love of mine.. and a chanel classic to go along with it



Love your watch and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

mssmelanie said:


> High tea today with my bff but felt weird taking a shot at the table so here’s a bathroom shot of my first outing with my Small Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337598


Hope you enjoyed your high tea.
Cute tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

lifeactually said:


> A necklace from many many years ago!
> 
> View attachment 4337917


How cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

Today with dark red camera case and brooch.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Been using my Coco Handle loads for work these days


----------



## Monique1004

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been using my Coco Handle loads for work these days



Love your look!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037



Looking lovely as usual  — totally adore your beautiful camera bag.


----------



## mssmelanie

Bibi25260 said:


> Hope you enjoyed your high tea.
> Cute tote!



We loved it!  Thank you!


----------



## mssmelanie

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037



Love ur outfit and ur pop of color!


----------



## mssmelanie

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been using my Coco Handle loads for work these days



Super chic outfit!  I love ur jacket!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037


Love how you styled this brooch! Great idea!
I always love your look Bibi ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been using my Coco Handle loads for work these days


Love your outfit!
And this bag is a cutie!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037


Looking sooo stylish, my friend! Love your bag, such a stunner!


----------



## Auvina15

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Very quiet on Chanels In Action lately, missed Ms @Kendie26 and lovely @Bibi25260
> 
> This week accessorized with mini caviar camera case and ruthenium pearls bracelet, and lastly with vinyl camellia brooch (on different days). Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4334938
> 
> View attachment 4334942


Loving all these items, beautiful jkfashionstyle! The bracelet is absolutely a head-turner, it’s sooo gorgeous!!!
I haven’t been in here for a while and just realized our lovely @Kendie26 is not around! Hopefully she’s doing fine and just take a short break from here, I miss her!


----------



## XCCX

In love


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037





tv_vt1809 said:


> Been using my Coco Handle loads for work these days





XCCX said:


> In love
> 
> View attachment 4340744



Whoa! Gorgeous ladies @XCCX @tv_vt1809 @Bibi25260
All looked fabulous


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Loving all these items, beautiful jkfashionstyle! The bracelet is absolutely a head-turner, it’s sooo gorgeous!!!
> I haven’t been in here for a while and just realized our lovely @Kendie26 is not around! Hopefully she’s doing fine and just take a short break from here, I miss her!


Awhh..thank you @Auvina15! I love the bracelet, love at first sight 

Same here, on and off on TPF.

We all missed Miss @Kendie26...


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Whoa! Gorgeous ladies @XCCX @tv_vt1809 @Bibi25260
> All looked fabulous



Thank you!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

So pretty, msmelanie!! You are a doll!



mssmelanie said:


> High tea today with my bff but felt weird taking a shot at the table so here’s a bathroom shot of my first outing with my Small Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337598


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Where’s @Kendie26?
We are missing you here on TPF!



Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awhh..thank you @Auvina15! I love the bracelet, love at first sight
> 
> Same here, on and off on TPF.
> 
> We all missed Miss @Kendie26...


----------



## mssmelanie

gettinpurseonal said:


> So pretty, msmelanie!! You are a doll!


aww!  Thanks!  I'm finally glad I just used it.


----------



## tolliv

I had my Jumbo Flap and Boots on today.


----------



## Rami00

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone!


----------



## yazj42

My WOC, I believe this is from the spring line.


----------



## tolliv

Out with one of my favorite pieces and...my small jewelry box


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037


I love when you bring your red camera case out  You always look so chic and fab  Love your brooch too!!


----------



## love2learn

tolliv said:


> Out with one of my favorite pieces and...my small jewelry box


Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## tolliv

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous pictures!!



Thank you!


----------



## porbulerias

Date with hubs


----------



## pinkbananas

With my man and my caviar boy with ruthenium hw in soho.  I’m 5’1” for reference. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## manomi

My new to me coco handle in bordeaux.. Received it today..Perfect valentines day gift


----------



## Irene7899

This Chanel jelly slide used to be so popular. I did not not wear them for a long time but still like it


----------



## nesuuu

yazj42 said:


> My WOC, I believe this is from the spring line.


love! also your shoes!


----------



## andforpoise

Irene7899 said:


> This Chanel jelly slide used to be so popular. I did not not wear them for a long time but still like it
> View attachment 4342140


I used to have these exact shoes! You wear them well!


----------



## andforpoise

Irene7899 said:


> This Chanel jelly slide used to be so popular. I did not not wear them for a long time but still like it
> View attachment 4342140


I used to have these exact shoes! You wear them well!


----------



## Misliz

Feeling pinky today[emoji7]


----------



## ditzydi

Running some errands and then to happy hour with my husband and my new-to-me vintage cosmetic case to eat, drink and people watch.


----------



## ditzydi

Running some errands and then to happy hour with my husband and my new-to-me vintage cosmetic case to eat, drink and people watch.


----------



## LavenderIce

18S blue cardholder with Dutch Bros dream weaver breve studying the other day.


----------



## luvlux64

Washroom selfie in the Chanel Boutique 



Bag of the day is my Deauville


----------



## myluvofbags

manomi said:


> My new to me coco handle in bordeaux.. Received it today..Perfect valentines day gift



This color is gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## Frillylily

luvlux64 said:


> Washroom selfie in the Chanel Boutique
> View attachment 4342946
> View attachment 4342947
> 
> Bag of the day is my Deauville


Love your Deauville! We are bag twins!  What is in the Chanel Shopping Bag??


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Today with dark red camera case and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4339037


super cool and Perfect bibi [emoji178]


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> In love
> 
> View attachment 4340744


Beautiful! They look stunning on [emoji179][emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day everyone!


Beautiful pieces and stunning shot as always rami [emoji7] [emoji177][emoji178][emoji179]


----------



## March786

manomi said:


> My new to me coco handle in bordeaux.. Received it today..Perfect valentines day gift


Such a beautiful colour [emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## March786

Irene7899 said:


> This Chanel jelly slide used to be so popular. I did not not wear them for a long time but still like it
> View attachment 4342140


I love these, they look so cute on [emoji179][emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Washroom selfie in the Chanel Boutique [emoji3]
> View attachment 4342946
> View attachment 4342947
> 
> Bag of the day is my Deauville [emoji813]


Beautiful! Great pictures [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Phiomega

Please don’t get bored. This is my only Chanel flap and I love it so much that I tried to carry it every time I got a chance - whenever I can go out with less stuff - usually weekend. 

She really goes with everything including distressed jeans and flip flop! And I love how the color changes under different lights....


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

My mademoiselle chic flap☺️


----------



## Phiomega

luvlux64 said:


> Washroom selfie in the Chanel Boutique
> View attachment 4342946
> 
> Bag of the day is my Deauville



Very cool pic


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely as usual  — totally adore your beautiful camera bag.


@Iamminda Aww thank you dear for your sweet words as alsways! 


mssmelanie said:


> Love ur outfit and ur pop of color!


@mssmelanie Thank you!


Chanelandco said:


> Love how you styled this brooch! Great idea!
> I always love your look Bibi ❤️


@Chanelandco Happy to inspire you! I've been wearing a tie a long time (on purpose on the inside of my shirt for the casual look) and sometimes with a CC brooch 
Thank you for your kindest compliment! 


Auvina15 said:


> Looking sooo stylish, my friend! Love your bag, such a stunner!


@Auvina15 You are soo sweet, thank you very much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> I haven’t been in here for a while and just realized our lovely @Kendie26 is not around! Hopefully she’s doing fine and just take a short break from here, I miss her!





gettinpurseonal said:


> Where’s @Kendie26?
> We are missing you here on TPF!


@Auvina15 @gettinpurseonal our beloved Kendie is fine but on a tpf break, she will be back! I hope sooner than late.


----------



## Bibi25260

XCCX said:


> In love
> 
> View attachment 4340744


Love them too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Whoa! Gorgeous ladies @XCCX @tv_vt1809 @Bibi25260
> All looked fabulous


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> I love when you bring your red camera case out  You always look so chic and fab  Love your brooch too!!


Hello there, how are you?
Thank you for your sweet words!
Any camera case new in your collection?


----------



## Bibi25260

manomi said:


> My new to me coco handle in bordeaux.. Received it today..Perfect valentines day gift


Indeed perfect gift! A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Misliz said:


> View attachment 4342450
> 
> Feeling pinky today[emoji7]


Perfect pink! And perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

ditzydi said:


> Running some errands and then to happy hour with my husband and my new-to-me vintage cosmetic case to eat, drink and people watch.


You look fabulous! Love the bag and shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Washroom selfie in the Chanel Boutique
> View attachment 4342946
> View attachment 4342947
> 
> Bag of the day is my Deauville


Love the first pic!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> super cool and Perfect bibi [emoji178]


Thank you my dear!


----------



## Bibi25260

Phiomega said:


> Please don’t get bored. This is my only Chanel flap and I love it so much that I tried to carry it every time I got a chance - whenever I can go out with less stuff - usually weekend.
> 
> She really goes with everything including distressed jeans and flip flop! And I love how the color changes under different lights....
> 
> View attachment 4343153


Never bored seeing this classic beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> My mademoiselle chic flap☺️


Lovely bag!


----------



## mssmelanie

Phiomega said:


> Please don’t get bored. This is my only Chanel flap and I love it so much that I tried to carry it every time I got a chance - whenever I can go out with less stuff - usually weekend.
> 
> She really goes with everything including distressed jeans and flip flop! And I love how the color changes under different lights....
> 
> View attachment 4343153



Never boring to me to see gorgeous bags out and about!  Glad you are enjoying your CHANEL!


----------



## ditzydi

Bibi25260 said:


> You look fabulous! Love the bag and shoes!


Thanks!


----------



## luvlux64

Frillylily said:


> Love your Deauville! We are bag twins!  What is in the Chanel Shopping Bag??


Twinsies   . I revealed in Chanel February thread  . A belt!


March786 said:


> Beautiful! Great pictures [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


Thanks 


Bibi25260 said:


> Love the first pic!


Love taking photos inside this washroom!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Hello there, how are you?
> Thank you for your sweet words!
> Any camera case new in your collection?



Haha....no camera case yet.  I’m waiting for “the one”.   Who knows how long that may be[emoji23].   I’ve been busy and lately just popping in here from time to time to see who’s wearing what, got what, or any new details on anything Chanel[emoji4].  But, you know I LOVE your camera case and you do always look fabulous!!!  So I have to give you compliments[emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Beautiful! They look stunning on [emoji179][emoji177][emoji178]



Thank you!


----------



## JoRW

Not the greatest pic but Lambie joined me at the hair salon


----------



## Sandra.AT

Went shopping today with my jumbo and my lv sneakers and shawl.. my jumbo was packed lightweighted so therefore it wasn't a problem


----------



## Luv n bags

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> My mademoiselle chic flap[emoji5]



I love this bag!


----------



## saansh

my friend and I with our beauties ❥ mine is the right one, from the 90‘s and I love it. It‘s in a perfect condition


----------



## saansh

My red beauty is from 2007 and I love it ❥


----------



## saansh

My very firsr Chanel Bag: WOC Caviar leather & silver HW ❥


----------



## Raffaluv

Phiomega said:


> Casual with my Reissue 225... I love how she can go both for formal and very casual outfit, even with a G-shock watch!
> View attachment 4335338
> 
> This shade is also quite a chameleon - she can look darker or lighter, grey or greenish or brownish under different light, making her very versatile...



Really pretty!!


----------



## MommyDaze

saansh said:


> My red beauty is from 2007 and I love it ❥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343668


Love this look! So cute with the Zara jacket.


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvlux64 said:


> Washroom selfie in the Chanel Boutique
> View attachment 4342946
> View attachment 4342947
> 
> Bag of the day is my Deauville


I took a picture similar to this at Bond Street a few years ago, love how trippy the room is, lol.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Lambskin boy [e
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4344602

	

		
			
		

		
	
moji173]️


----------



## Medusa

My Rock in Rome Chanel


----------



## ZoeyZhou

my red mini on valentine's day


----------



## Phiomega

ZoeyZhou said:


> my red mini on valentine's day



A perfect red! I don’t see this combination often - red caviar with SHW!


----------



## Phiomega

Raffaluv said:


> Really pretty!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Never bored seeing this classic beauty!!





mssmelanie said:


> Never boring to me to see gorgeous bags out and about!  Glad you are enjoying your CHANEL!



Thank you friends! Very nice if you. Amazed by your style and collections, happy to be part of this forum...

And yes - I am really enjoying my Chanel. Too much perhaps - I am already looking at medium Reissue whilst I supposed to wait till April!


----------



## mssmelanie

Sandra.AT said:


> Went shopping today with my jumbo and my lv sneakers and shawl.. my jumbo was packed lightweighted so therefore it wasn't a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343557


looking good!  I love my LV Shawls!  I've had them for years.  Aren't they great.  And such a nice weight also, you can use them year round.  I love using them when I travel.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Phiomega said:


> Please don’t get bored. This is my only Chanel flap and I love it so much that I tried to carry it every time I got a chance - whenever I can go out with less stuff - usually weekend.
> 
> She really goes with everything including distressed jeans and flip flop! And I love how the color changes under different lights....
> 
> View attachment 4343153


Nothing boring about this bag.  Very lovely.


----------



## Milosmum0307

About to head out to run errands earlier today in sweats and my lambskin jumbo, my official weekend bag lately.  I’m 5’2” and wear a US 2 and 25 in jeans, and the jumbo seems plenty big to me now.  It’s hard to believe I used to be hardcore devoted to the maxi.  (Excuse the messy mountain of clothes behind me.  We plan to move in the near future, and one of my projects for this long holiday weekend is going through piles of old clothes to decide what to keep, throw away or donate.)


----------



## jenian

At the beach with my red mini


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Phiomega said:


> A perfect red! I don’t see this combination often - red caviar with SHW!


thanks! got it from 2017


----------



## mssmelanie

jenian said:


> At the beach with my red mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344965



Beautiful bag and view!


----------



## jenian

mssmelanie said:


> Beautiful bag and view!



Thank you mssmelanie [emoji4]


----------



## narnar

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been using my Coco Handle loads for work these days


So chic! I love your look! It is so gray where I am and love seeing pastel green color.


----------



## manomi

March786 said:


> Such a beautiful colour [emoji177][emoji178]


Thank you


----------



## manomi

Mine and my bestie's bags..


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Sandra.AT said:


> Went shopping today with my jumbo and my lv sneakers and shawl.. my jumbo was packed lightweighted so therefore it wasn't a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343557



This is a great look! Love it!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Got my trusty cerf tote with me at work today. Such a classic design


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Haha....no camera case yet.  I’m waiting for “the one”.   Who knows how long that may be[emoji23].   I’ve been busy and lately just popping in here from time to time to see who’s wearing what, got what, or any new details on anything Chanel[emoji4].  But, you know I LOVE your camera case and you do always look fabulous!!!  So I have to give you compliments[emoji7]


A plesant surprise to see you here again!
Thank you soo much again for your compliment, I really appreciate it!


----------



## rulebabe

Rachyrach2k said:


> Got my trusty cerf tote with me at work today. Such a classic design
> 
> View attachment 4346013


How have you managed to keep it structured? Do you use a base shaper?


----------



## Rachyrach2k

rulebabe said:


> How have you managed to keep it structured? Do you use a base shaper?



I bought a bag organiser from Amazon which works really well in keeping the bag so structured. I don’t think a base shaper would have the same effect.


----------



## Phiomega

In honor of Kaiser Karl, my Reissue is out although it is a work day. It worked because I carried a Longchamp tote to carry my work necessities.


Very, very tempted to get a Reissue 227 at the moment as I really like this bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

In action  


So happy to finally receive this cardholder/wallet from Chanel in Hong Kong, via an excellent personal shopper.


----------



## ashin121

RIP Karl Lagerfeld. Took out one of my first CF jumbo from 2012. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bibi25260

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 4344717
> 
> my red mini on valentine's day


Beautiful red and perfect pick for this day!


----------



## Bibi25260

jenian said:


> At the beach with my red mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344965


Yes beautiful bag and view!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rachyrach2k said:


> Got my trusty cerf tote with me at work today. Such a classic design
> 
> View attachment 4346013


Oldie but a goodie!
Reminds me of taking mine out again....


----------



## pfsheen

Love my 19P mini Coco Handle. Can’t get enough of her


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel Boots


----------



## JoRW

Off to a local festival with old faithful


----------



## k5ml3k

Waiting around...


----------



## amstevens714

Took this lovely to see how to train your dragon 3. I think she enjoyed it as much as I did lol.

Then to dinner - she had her own seat.


----------



## missconvy

amstevens714 said:


> Took this lovely to see how to train your dragon 3. I think she enjoyed it as much as I did lol.
> 
> Then to dinner - she had her own seat.



What is the name of this bag? I don’t think I’ve ever seen it before.


----------



## amstevens714

missconvy said:


> What is the name of this bag? I don’t think I’ve ever seen it before.



Hi - this is the boy messenger flap bag. I attached a link to the same bag (not mine, and it’s sold ) if you are interested in seeing more photos. It holds a lot! I have an old medium boy too and this holds a lot more. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product..._medium=shopping&cvosrc=cse.polyvore.polyvore


----------



## rulebabe

My four year old daughter and I twinning.


----------



## chalintorn

With my day backpack.


----------



## chalintorn

Gabrielle small.


----------



## missconvy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi - this is the boy messenger flap bag. I attached a link to the same bag (not mine, and it’s sold ) if you are interested in seeing more photos. It holds a lot! I have an old medium boy too and this holds a lot more.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product..._medium=shopping&cvosrc=cse.polyvore.polyvore



Thanks!


----------



## snowing may

The green☘️☘️


----------



## sinny1

snowing may said:


> The green☘️☘️


I have this in the square mini, so mesmerizing!


----------



## snowing may

sinny1 said:


> I have this in the square mini, so mesmerizing!


Thank you! Glad to be bag twins with you Green is my favourite colour


----------



## Venessa84

snowing may said:


> The green☘️☘️



This is an amazing shot and even more amazing green!


----------



## sinny1

snowing may said:


> Thank you! Glad to be bag twins with you Green is my favourite colour


mine too!


----------



## lilmonsta

Hi all, im not sure if im supposed to ask here, does anyone has photo of small flap that worn crossbody? regretted for not trying when the SA told me small flap is too short to be worn as crossbody bag. Im looking for a bag that can be used either casual or formal. Tried boy medium which the length is just nice but was worried about the corner wear due to it boxy look. thank you.


----------



## snowing may

Venessa84 said:


> This is an amazing shot and even more amazing green!


Thank you!!


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing a pair of Chanel ear ring from past season


----------



## mssmelanie

chalintorn said:


> With my day backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352779



Love ur whole look!  Great photo


----------



## Bibi25260

JoRW said:


> Off to a local festival with old faithful





k5ml3k said:


> Waiting around...
> 
> View attachment 4351156


Both are timeless beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

amstevens714 said:


> Took this lovely to see how to train your dragon 3. I think she enjoyed it as much as I did lol.
> 
> Then to dinner - she had her own seat.


Lovely bag and color!


----------



## Bibi25260

chalintorn said:


> With my day backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352779


Great outfit, just like from a magazine!


----------



## Bibi25260

snowing may said:


> The green☘️☘️


Indeed great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing a pair of Chanel ear ring from past season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354927


Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Karl inspired outfit: all black 227, cc top with pearls, necklace and cruise booties with pearl button.


----------



## karman

I’m wearing these 10A Camellia pumps today. Got from consignment last summer and they were like new!

I can believe how small Chanel shoes run... I’m a US 8.5 (sometimes heels are better in size 8 if I want a snug fit) and most 39 shoes fit me well. These are a 39.5 and they’re perfect with nylons/tights but pinch without them!

I also have a pair of size 40 tweed camellia pumps... they’re a smidge big but I stuck some gel cushions in and they’re nearly perfect.


----------



## Rami00

Taken a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## Rami00

Bibi25260 said:


> Karl inspired outfit: all black 227, cc top with pearls, necklace and cruise booties with pearl button.
> 
> View attachment 4355110


Loveeee!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Karl inspired outfit: all black 227, cc top with pearls, necklace and cruise booties with pearl button.
> 
> View attachment 4355110


Absolutely gorgeous head to toes, darling Bibi!!!Loving your boots sooo much!


----------



## Auvina15

Rami00 said:


> Taken a couple of weeks ago..


Looking sooo adorable, Rami00!
 I love THAT BAG!


----------



## Auvina15

snowing may said:


> The green☘️☘️


This GREEN is fantastic! Very beautiful shot, snowing may!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Karl inspired outfit: all black 227, cc top with pearls, necklace and cruise booties with pearl button.
> 
> View attachment 4355110


Stunning!!!  You look absolutely amazing


----------



## missconvy

Rami00 said:


> Taken a couple of weeks ago..



Is this a 225?


----------



## Rami00

missconvy said:


> Is this a 225?


yes it is


----------



## Rami00

Auvina15 said:


> Looking sooo adorable, Rami00!
> I love THAT BAG!


me too, thank you


----------



## mihahuan

My boy WOC ❤️


----------



## snowing may

Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed great shot!





Auvina15 said:


> This GREEN is fantastic! Very beautiful shot, snowing may!



Thank you!


----------



## rulebabe

Rachyrach2k said:


> I bought a bag organiser from Amazon which works really well in keeping the bag so structured. I don’t think a base shaper would have the same effect.


Hi, can you please PM details of the organiser. I wanted to order the divide and conquer one but they don’t ship to the up. Thanks


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> Taken a couple of weeks ago..


Was this your Valentine outfit? Eitherway very lovely! LOVE the bag.


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> Loveeee!


@Rami00 Thank you!


Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous head to toes, darling Bibi!!!Loving your boots sooo much!


@Auvina15 Thank you very very much my friend for your super sweet words!!   


love2learn said:


> Stunning!!!  You look absolutely amazing


@love2learn Thank you soo much!


----------



## lilmonsta

Bought it yesterday and bringing her out today. Am so proud to be the owner of this boy bag. Its so me as im always on casual.


----------



## missconvy

lilmonsta said:


> Bought it yesterday and bringing her out today. Am so proud to be the owner of this boy bag. Its so me as im always on casual.



Looks great on you!


----------



## Raffaluv

Medusa said:


> My Rock in Rome Chanel



That little polo bear has always been a favorite of mine! Great combination!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Woc in action


----------



## _Cina

I love your WOC  but also your Cartier bracelet - such a cute combo!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Thanks


----------



## bagloverny

With my 225 so black reissue


----------



## milkrun

Brought out my lunch box on a Saturdate
❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4359341
> 
> 
> Brought out my lunch box on a Saturdate
> ❤️❤️❤️



I'm _hangry _now...both for the food and the bag!


----------



## Rami00

Bibi25260 said:


> Was this your Valentine outfit? Eitherway very lovely! LOVE the bag.


Yes it was! Thank you!!


----------



## Auvina15

Navy mini out for brunch today!


----------



## Sylly

Auvina15 said:


> Navy mini out for brunch today!
> 
> View attachment 4360242
> View attachment 4360243


Beautiful!!!
Aren’t navy minis versatile? I love mine too, it goes with SO many outfits.


----------



## Auvina15

Sylly said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Aren’t navy minis versatile? I love mine too, it goes with SO many outfits.


Thank you so much, Sylly!
Yes, they are. I’ve used this navy one more often than my other black minis. I can pair it with ripped jeans or more dressy outfits very easily!


----------



## Pursegirl65




----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Navy mini out for brunch today!
> 
> View attachment 4360242
> View attachment 4360243



You look lovely Auvina  — and your navy mini is just beautiful!!!  It’s always great to see your pics .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely Auvina  — and your navy mini is just beautiful!!!  It’s always great to see your pics .


Thank you so much, sweetest IM! It’s sooo wonderful seeing you here!
Have missed our dear K. and DM badly though. Wishing them still around here...


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Enjoying a late lunch on a chilly Sunday with my new tote.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Navy mini out for brunch today!
> 
> View attachment 4360242
> View attachment 4360243


You look soo stylish, love your outfit and of course your little beauty! 
Never seen such navy color looking soo rich, vibrant and luscious.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pursegirl65 said:


> View attachment 4360406


Gorgeous tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

MustLuvDogs said:


> Enjoying a late lunch on a chilly Sunday with my new tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360644


Lovely!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> You look soo stylish, love your outfit and of course your little beauty!
> Never seen such navy color looking soo rich, vibrant and luscious.


Thanks so much, my sweet friend Bibi! This navy is the chameleon, it looks alot darker indoor but when the sunlight hits it can be so bright and rich! I still love it as the first day I got it!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Very quiet on Chanels In Action lately, missed Ms @Kendie26 and lovely @Bibi25260
> 
> This week accessorized with mini caviar camera case and ruthenium pearls bracelet, and lastly with vinyl camellia brooch (on different days). Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4334938
> 
> View attachment 4334942





Auvina15 said:


> Loving all these items, beautiful jkfashionstyle! The bracelet is absolutely a head-turner, it’s sooo gorgeous!!!
> I haven’t been in here for a while and just realized our lovely @Kendie26 is not around! Hopefully she’s doing fine and just take a short break from here, I miss her!





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awhh..thank you @Auvina15! I love the bracelet, love at first sight
> 
> Same here, on and off on TPF.
> 
> We all missed Miss @Kendie26...





gettinpurseonal said:


> Where’s @Kendie26?
> We are missing you here on TPF!





Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much, sweetest IM! It’s sooo wonderful seeing you here!
> Have missed our dear K. and DM badly though. Wishing them still around here...


Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
@Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic


I’m sooo very happy seeing you just “popped” in here again, my dearest Kendie!I’ve missed you a lot though. I’m glad all is well and you’re just busying with the move. Yes it’s a huge work, more than you could imagine, and taking a while to finish unpacking and decorating. I often think of you and our darling DM I wish you the BEST and please pop in here once in a while so we know you’re doing just fine!


----------



## eggz716

I was out with my classic flap helping my friend purse shop  looked so good sitting on the counter there!


----------



## brisara

Here is my chanel jumbo in caviar leather and chain around mini in lambskin 
Both bags are amazing!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic



Hi dear Kendie.
Good to have some news and learn that everything is ok. We were missing you !
All the best for the move, hoping you will be back soon❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic



It’s so great to see you post and thanks for the update! Definitely missed you. Good luck with everything and hope to see you around here again.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I’m sooo very happy seeing you just “popped” in here again, my dearest Kendie!I’ve missed you a lot though. I’m glad all is well and you’re just busying with the move. Yes it’s a huge work, more than you could imagine, and taking a while to finish unpacking and decorating. I often think of you and our darling DM I wish you the BEST and please pop in here once in a while so we know you’re doing just fine!





Chanelandco said:


> Hi dear Kendie.
> Good to have some news and learn that everything is ok. We were missing you !
> All the best for the move, hoping you will be back soon❤️





Venessa84 said:


> It’s so great to see you post and thanks for the update! Definitely missed you. Good luck with everything and hope to see you around here again.


Kindest & biggest thanks to you all!     My brain is in a serious fog lately & I know I missed tagging lots of beautiful lovelies....apologies & so sweet hearing from you @Chanelandco and @Venessa84 . Love to you all & you are rockin’ as always in your navy mini sweet Auvina! That baby was tailor made for you


----------



## love2learn

Auvina15 said:


> Navy mini out for brunch today!
> 
> View attachment 4360242
> View attachment 4360243


Oh how I love beautiful navy blues !!   Oh how I love, love, love your navy mini  Your whole outfit looks so perfect and chic, and I love your loafers also


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic


Don't know if you'll peek back in, but Yes, you have been missed!!!  Moving is so exciting, but so very stressful.  We all feel your pain and happiness  and we all miss your "in action" pictures and your thoughts  I think there are many of us who are not as active on here lately and breaks are always welcome and needed.  You my dear friend, bring so much enthusiasm and happiness to this forum so we all notice when your absent   Keep purging and packing and best wishes on a smooth transition into your new home


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic



Hi, dear K! [emoji173]️ You’re so smart to purge before your move....that’s the way to do it!  We’ve missed your sunny posts.  [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

love2learn said:


> Oh how I love beautiful navy blues !!   Oh how I love, love, love your navy mini  Your whole outfit looks so perfect and chic, and I love your loafers also


Thank you so much, my dear friend! So sweet of you! Those G loafers are super comfy though. It’s great seeing ya!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are[emoji3]) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”[emoji813]XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic


Dearest sweetest Kendie 
wish you all the best on your move and look forward to your return. Moving is always the best time to clear the clutter, the feeling is unexplainable and I can't wait to see your pics again [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] 
Thankyou for your heartwarming message as always filled with so much love [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic



How funny, I haven’t popped onto TPF for ages for very similar reasons, currently in the very stressful midst of selling out house! Hope you’re move is going well dearest Kendie! Miss you and the lovely Chanel ladies here  

P.s you know where to send any “spare” reissues you might be purging


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

My boy and I in action


----------



## LouisV76

going out[emoji847]


----------



## Pursegirl65

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous tote!


Thank you!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic



Hello Super Kendie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️,

Good luck with the move and the Kon-Mari!!  We all miss your beautiful spirit and BIG LOVE!!!

Come show us some love on the food thread too[emoji39][emoji39].

Hoping wherever you are, the weather is getting better for you!!


----------



## MarLie

Yesterday while waiting for my car...my gst is still my favorite workhorse [emoji8]


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Out today with my boy!


----------



## Yuki85

Dinning outside [emoji16]


----------



## mstran87

Bibi25260 said:


> Karl inspired outfit: all black 227, cc top with pearls, necklace and cruise booties with pearl button.
> 
> View attachment 4355110


beautiful!!


----------



## tolliv

snowing may said:


> The green☘️☘️


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel Sunnies


----------



## @PinkCornbread

it’s been awhile since I’ve posted but here’s my mini[emoji4]


----------



## Zucnarf

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest & biggest thanks to you all!     My brain is in a serious fog lately & I know I missed tagging lots of beautiful lovelies....apologies & so sweet hearing from you @Chanelandco and @Venessa84 . Love to you all & you are rockin’ as always in your navy mini sweet Auvina! That baby was tailor made for you



We have missed you so much! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## DutchGirl007

♠️ So Black rectangle mini In Monterey


----------



## Freckles1

New CC bling from Chicago [emoji173]️


----------



## presvy

All time fav all black BOY mini


----------



## Phiomega

Sorry I post her everywhere as I really love her... black Reissue 227 with RHW, accompanying me playing music in church...


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> Sorry I post her everywhere as I really love her... black Reissue 227 with RHW, accompanying me playing music in church...
> View attachment 4368770


This is an amazing bag!


----------



## Auvina15

presvy said:


> All time fav all black BOY mini
> View attachment 4368487


What a beauty! 
Love your ring too!


----------



## sensoe

hunting lipsticks with my CF


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> ♠️ So Black rectangle mini In Monterey


Absolutely a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Irene7899

Gonna remove the tag from t-shirt
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  and wear it soon


----------



## Irene7899

Carry large black Deauville from Cruise to work


----------



## Hillychristie

Mirror check


----------



## TheCathmeister1

Hillychristie said:


> Mirror check


Chic outfit!


----------



## Phiomega

Love how she looks against my white top...


----------



## Phiomega

Auvina15 said:


> This is an amazing bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Law

Phiomega said:


> Love how she looks against my white top...
> View attachment 4370030



Super cute outfit @Phiomega ! 

This combo of RHW and black 2.55 is so perfect and next on my wish list. Is yours the 227 size? It looks so great on you


----------



## Hillychristie

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Chic outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Phiomega

Law said:


> Super cute outfit @Phiomega !
> 
> This combo of RHW and black 2.55 is so perfect and next on my wish list. Is yours the 227 size? It looks so great on you



Thank you! [emoji4]

Yes it is 227 - it is a great size indeed - just right for my daily needs...


----------



## Auvina15

Love the vintage vibes of this camera case!


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Love the vintage vibes of this camera case!
> View attachment 4371346



Your camera case is just beautiful with its retro glam look .  I really love it Auvina (same can be said about all your lovely bags ).


----------



## jenian

My bag for the day [emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Your camera case is just beautiful with its retro glam look .  I really love it Auvina (same can be said about all your lovely bags ).


Thanks mucho, my sweetest friend IM. Very lovely of you! I’ve missed your Reissue beauties though!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Auvina15 said:


> Love the vintage vibes of this camera case!
> View attachment 4371346



Love this bag!  The design still stands the test of time!  [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Tartine

Chanel East West in 2006 purple caviar. 

This line is discontinued. The east west is a versatile classic flap. You could use it as a clutch or lengthen / shorten the strap according to my needs. And you could put loads inside this bag.


----------



## Law

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> Yes it is 227 - it is a great size indeed - just right for my daily needs...



Glad you love it! I need to try on a 227 to see how it looks on me. I was originally planning to get another 226 but you’re making me think I might need at 237 instead  ! Do you mind me asking how tall you are?


----------



## Law

Tartine said:


> Chanel East West in 2006 purple caviar.
> 
> This line is discontinued. The east west is a versatile classic flap. You could use it as a clutch or lengthen / shorten the strap according to my needs. And you could put loads inside this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4371719



Wow Tartine this colour is incredible!


----------



## Tartine

Law said:


> Wow Tartine this colour is incredible!



I think so too [emoji7] this is the much coveted purple during that time. It’s from 2006. [emoji2]


----------



## ML_chanel

Tartine said:


> Chanel East West in 2006 purple caviar.
> 
> This line is discontinued. The east west is a versatile classic flap. You could use it as a clutch or lengthen / shorten the strap according to my needs. And you could put loads inside this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4371719


Love the purple! I am considering selling my black lamb e/w flap but this picture makes me reconsider, soo pretty!


----------



## Auvina15

stylistbydesign said:


> Love this bag!  The design still stands the test of time!  [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Thank you so much, stylistbydesign! I love this design too and I adore those vintage versions with the tassels even more though!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Tartine said:


> Chanel East West in 2006 purple caviar.
> 
> This line is discontinued. The east west is a versatile classic flap. You could use it as a clutch or lengthen / shorten the strap according to my needs. And you could put loads inside this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4371719


I loved that design! They should bring it back!


----------



## malzahnart

stylistbydesign said:


> Heading out to  [emoji899]  with an oldie-but-a-goodie...medium Maxi 3 Flap in lambskin.  There’s a little brooch action in there, too (closeup pic in the brooch thread)! [emoji6]


I LOVE your coat...where did you get it if you don't mind me asking....it's adorable...


----------



## stylistbydesign

malzahnart said:


> I LOVE your coat...where did you get it if you don't mind me asking....it's adorable...



Thank you! [emoji173]️ I ordered it from eshakti.com.  It’s one of my favorite websites, because you can order anything custom made to your measurements for very low cost (and free returns, even if customized)!   I don’t see the coat on there now, but always good to check frequently.....sometimes sold out items come back! [emoji4]


----------



## malzahnart

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️ I ordered it from eshakti.com.  It’s one of my favorite websites, because you can order anything custom made to your measurements for very low cost (and free returns, even if customized)!   I don’t see the coat on there now, but always good to check frequently.....sometimes sold out items come back! [emoji4]




Thank you so much.  I will check it out.  The coat is gorgeous on you.


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Oh how I love beautiful navy blues !!   Oh how I love, love, love your navy mini  Your whole outfit looks so perfect and chic, and I love your loafers also





stylistbydesign said:


> Hi, dear K! [emoji173]️ You’re so smart to purge before your move....that’s the way to do it!  We’ve missed your sunny posts.  [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji4]





March786 said:


> Dearest sweetest Kendie
> wish you all the best on your move and look forward to your return. Moving is always the best time to clear the clutter, the feeling is unexplainable and I can't wait to see your pics again [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Thankyou for your heartwarming message as always filled with so much love [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk





Law said:


> How funny, I haven’t popped onto TPF for ages for very similar reasons, currently in the very stressful midst of selling out house! Hope you’re move is going well dearest Kendie! Miss you and the lovely Chanel ladies here
> 
> P.s you know where to send any “spare” reissues you might be purging





GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello Super Kendie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️,
> 
> Good luck with the move and the Kon-Mari!!  We all miss your beautiful spirit and BIG LOVE!!!
> 
> Come show us some love on the food thread too[emoji39][emoji39].
> 
> Hoping wherever you are, the weather is getting better for you!!





Zucnarf said:


> We have missed you so much! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


You ALL spoil me way too much dearest friends!! (Sorry, somehow i goofed up responding to a reply you sent to someone else but I did see your comments to me ) Many Thanks, once again, for all of your kind thoughts & wishes! Best of luck to you sweet @Law w/ your selling/move....it is indeed stressfulbut we will get through it. No doubt you are keeping everyone laughing in hysterics in the foodie chain dearest @GeorginaLavender ...i feel horrible as I think i forgot to tag @Addicted to bags last time (hello friend, hope all is great!) 
Happy Friday/weekend to all of you Chanel lovelies!! So nice seeing everyone’s beautiful pics here.


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> All time fav all black BOY mini
> View attachment 4368487


What a gorgeous trio of Chanel items in this fab pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love the vintage vibes of this camera case!
> View attachment 4371346


Me = Jealous


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> You ALL spoil me way too much dearest friends!! (Sorry, somehow i goofed up responding to a reply you sent to someone else but I did see your comments to me ) Many Thanks, once again, for all of your kind thoughts & wishes!
> Happy Friday/weekend to all of you Chanel lovelies!! So nice seeing everyone’s beautiful pics here.


 there she is, our Miss sunshine and loved member!! 
Hope everything is well and you will be back soon in full action!
Take care!!


----------



## Bibi25260

brisara said:


> Here is my chanel jumbo in caviar leather and chain around mini in lambskin
> Both bags are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 4364667
> View attachment 4364668


Yes they are!


----------



## Bibi25260

mstran87 said:


> beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

presvy said:


> All time fav all black BOY mini
> View attachment 4368487


Stunning black boy but I love your ring and flats also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Love the vintage vibes of this camera case!
> View attachment 4371346


LOVING it also  timeless beauty! And perfect with your CC tall boots!


----------



## Bibi25260

Phiomega said:


> Love how she looks against my white top...
> View attachment 4370030


Yes perfect!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tartine said:


> Chanel East West in 2006 purple caviar.
> 
> This line is discontinued. The east west is a versatile classic flap. You could use it as a clutch or lengthen / shorten the strap according to my needs. And you could put loads inside this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4371719


Looking elegant and chic and love your East West bag! Yes they should bring it back!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Me = Jealous


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVING it also  timeless beauty! And perfect with your CC tall boots!


Thank you so much, lovely Bibi!Good catch on my CC boots! They are my most comfy boots!


----------



## Rami00

Reissue


----------



## EmmJay

Maxi caviar, CC brooch, and I headed to dinner at Pappadeaux.


----------



## Yuki85

It’s raining [emoji299]️


----------



## Milosmum0307

Brought my trusty lambskin jumbo out for a sushi date night a few days ago.  None of my other bags have been getting any use lately, so I’m going to force her back into her dust bag for a while.


----------



## Tartine

bespoke_vicky said:


> I loved that design! They should bring it back!



Agree! [emoji7]


----------



## Chanelandco

Some days ago with my trusted reissue and gabrielle pumps


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just love my jumbo[emoji7]


----------



## missconvy

Chanelandco said:


> Some days ago with my trusted reissue and gabrielle pumps



This outfit looks great on you!


----------



## Chanelandco

missconvy said:


> This outfit looks great on you!


Thank you dear ❤️


----------



## Bentley1

Trying on my two new pink pretties


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Bentley1 said:


> Trying on my two new pink pretties




With _le chat _looking on contemptuously in the background....


----------



## NY-LON

Technically not a Chanel but travelling overseas with my Karl backpack [emoji41]


----------



## Bentley1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> With _le chat _looking on contemptuously in the background....


Hahaha right, looking annoyed & bored with my handbag shenanigans. I’m never alone, this little guy is my shadow


----------



## Bentley1

.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Happy St. Patrick’s day!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Chanel and Paraiba


----------



## Evekato

Dating with my coco handle


----------



## tolliv

Out with my “So Black” 225. One of my favs.


----------



## MahaM

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 4375616
> 
> 
> Chanel and Paraiba


Love the color of your bag...
Enjoy it...


----------



## JoRW

Milosmum0307 said:


> View attachment 4374616
> View attachment 4374617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my trusty lambskin jumbo out for a sushi date night a few days ago.  None of my other bags have been getting any use lately, so I’m going to force her back into her dust bag for a while.


Wow - so beautiful! What series is this from?!


----------



## Iana24

Chanelandco said:


> Some days ago with my trusted reissue and gabrielle pumps


So happy to see you enjoy your Reissue. You look fab


----------



## Chanelandco

Iana24 said:


> So happy to see you enjoy your Reissue. You look fab


Thank you sweetheart ❤️
The reissue is so versatile and elegant! I love it and it has become my almost favorite ( after my Medium classic 17B red)


----------



## Chanelandco

Bentley1 said:


> Trying on my two new pink pretties


Love these two. The colors are Gorgeous!


----------



## Iana24

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you sweetheart ❤️
> The reissue is so versatile and elegant! I love it and it has become my almost favorite ( after my Medium classic 17B red)


Of course your red classic flap. I can’t never forget your red beauty  overall you have fantastic collection! Hope you enjoy them in good health. All the best to you


----------



## Chanelandco

Iana24 said:


> Of course your red classic flap. I can’t never forget your red beauty  overall you have fantastic collection! Hope you enjoy them in good health. All the best to you





Iana24 said:


> Of course your red classic flap. I can’t never forget your red beauty  overall you have fantastic collection! Hope you enjoy them in good health. All the best to you


Thank you Iana❤️


----------



## Bee-licious

A photo from last year on a rare date night with hubby (we have a baby so it’s been hard because I’m so attached!). I’m wearing my 2009 red lambskin East West pochette flap with the chain shortened. I have the East West flap in three different colors and I almost always wear them with the chain shortened like a wristlet (see photo). I love how I can loop it around my wrist so it’s out of the way and I find the shortened strap makes the longer shape look gorgeous and is similar to the Hermes longue  pochette! That’s where I got the idea actually, as the Hermes longue pochette is long and skinny and has a tiny handle at the top. I hope this inspires others in the forum to use this little discontinued gem if you have it at home. I love how much it holds since it’s a single flap and the adjustable chain means I can wear it on the shoulder when a few too many drinks kick in lol


----------



## Bee-licious

Tartine said:


> Chanel East West in 2006 purple caviar.
> 
> This line is discontinued. The east west is a versatile classic flap. You could use it as a clutch or lengthen / shorten the strap according to my needs. And you could put loads inside this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4371719


Love all three of my East West flaps! Have you worn it like a wristlet? I posted a photo on page 1803


----------



## Bags_4_life

Bee-licious said:


> A photo from last year on a rare date night with hubby (we have a baby so it’s been hard because I’m so attached!). I’m wearing my 2009 red lambskin East West pochette flap with the chain shortened. I have the East West flap in three different colors and I almost always wear them with the chain shortened like a wristlet (see photo). I love how I can loop it around my wrist so it’s out of the way and I find the shortened strap makes the longer shape look gorgeous and is similar to the Hermes longue  pochette! That’s where I got the idea actually, as the Hermes longue pochette is long and skinny and has a tiny handle at the top. I hope this inspires others in the forum to use this little discontinued gem if you have it at home. I love how much it holds since it’s a single flap and the adjustable chain means I can wear it on the shoulder when a few too many drinks kick in lol



What a great post! A fabulous picture, using a golden oldie bag with advice and a prompt for others to use theirs too. Hope you get the opportunity for more date nights soon!


----------



## Bee-licious

Bags_4_life said:


> What a great post! A fabulous picture, using a golden oldie bag with advice and a prompt for others to use theirs too. Hope you get the opportunity for more date nights soon!


Thank you so much! The shape of the East West can look a little dated but shortening the straps makes it look chic and modern (to me at least)


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Wearing my 17b light gold mini to St. Patrick’s Day dinner on the weekend.


----------



## mssmelanie

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 4375616
> 
> 
> Chanel and Paraiba



Love the matching ring also!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Some days ago with my trusted reissue and gabrielle pumps


 LOVE your entire outfit!! 
That jacket is gorgeous, love the bag, shoes and top!


----------



## Bibi25260

NY-LON said:


> Technically not a Chanel but travelling overseas with my Karl backpack [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 4375477


What a fun piece!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 4375616
> 
> 
> Chanel and Paraiba


Beautiful color, perfect for spring and summer and perfect match with your ring!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 4375616
> 
> 
> Chanel and Paraiba


Sorry double post


----------



## Bibi25260

Evekato said:


> Dating with my coco handle


Stunning bag!
But you have beautiful hands, are you a hand model?


----------



## Bibi25260

Bee-licious said:


> A photo from last year on a rare date night with hubby (we have a baby so it’s been hard because I’m so attached!). I’m wearing my 2009 red lambskin East West pochette flap with the chain shortened. I have the East West flap in three different colors and I almost always wear them with the chain shortened like a wristlet (see photo). I love how I can loop it around my wrist so it’s out of the way and I find the shortened strap makes the longer shape look gorgeous and is similar to the Hermes longue  pochette! That’s where I got the idea actually, as the Hermes longue pochette is long and skinny and has a tiny handle at the top. I hope this inspires others in the forum to use this little discontinued gem if you have it at home. I love how much it holds since it’s a single flap and the adjustable chain means I can wear it on the shoulder when a few too many drinks kick in lol


A beauty! And looking chic and elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your entire outfit!!
> That jacket is gorgeous, love the bag, shoes and top!


Thank you dear Bibi❤️
I love this jacket. It elevates the whole outfit.


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


Very chic outfit . Lovely ❤️


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you dear Bibi❤️
> I love this jacket. It elevates the whole outfit.


When I saw the jacket in store it didn't appealed to me but seeing it on you 


Chanelandco said:


> Very chic outfit . Lovely ❤️


Thank you very much!


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.



I love your outfit. What a great way to style an outfit with a chanel tie!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> When I saw the jacket in store it didn't appealed to me but seeing it on you
> 
> Thank you very much!



I also did not plan to try it on. But one my friend is crazy about The kooples. She insisted 
She was right. I love it and always get compliments with it ❤️


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


Omg I adore your outfit so much!!! Looking very stylish, my friend, and of course your bag is such a stunner! Totally love this shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> I love your outfit. What a great way to style an outfit with a chanel tie!


@MarLie Thank you for your compliment!


Auvina15 said:


> Omg I adore your outfit so much!!! Looking very stylish, my friend, and of course your bag is such a stunner! Totally love this shot!


@Auvina15 Aww   my dear friend thank you for your super sweet words I really appreciate it!  
Sorry for repeating shots with my all black


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> @MarLie Thank you for your compliment!
> 
> @Auvina15 Aww   my dear friend thank you for your super sweet words I really appreciate it!
> Sorry for repeating shots with my all black


Your so black BEAUTY is one of the most gorgeous Reissues out there! I( and others, I believe so) would never been bored seeing it again and again, especially you always pair it( and all your entire gorgeous bags) with such fabulous outfits! 
Most of my outfits( and my CC bags) are black, so it’s wonderful admiring how your pairing the entire chic black outfits with black bags. I just adore your style sooo much, my friend!


----------



## b_elle

Red WOC chanel with her new red flat shoe buddies.


----------



## Phiomega

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.



Very cool!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Your so black BEAUTY is one of the most gorgeous Reissues out there! I( and others, I believe so) would never been bored seeing it again and again, especially you always pair it( and all your entire gorgeous bags) with such fabulous outfits!
> Most of my outfits( and my CC bags) are black, so it’s wonderful admiring how your pairing the entire chic black outfits with black bags. I just adore your style sooo much, my friend!



+1 regarding @Bibi25260  ‘s most gorgeous So Black Reissue (my HG) and her always fabulous style .


----------



## MahaM

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


Great overall look!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Your so black BEAUTY is one of the most gorgeous Reissues out there! I( and others, I believe so) would never been bored seeing it again and again, especially you always pair it( and all your entire gorgeous bags) with such fabulous outfits!
> Most of my outfits( and my CC bags) are black, so it’s wonderful admiring how your pairing the entire chic black outfits with black bags. I just adore your style sooo much, my friend!


@Auvina15 now I'm really blushing.... Your compliment made my day!  
I wear most of the time black and I try to mix it with some color but black is so easy isn't it? 
Again thank you sooo much for your kindest words!! 


Phiomega said:


> Very cool!


@Phiomega Thanks!


Iamminda said:


> +1 regarding @Bibi25260  ‘s most gorgeous So Black Reissue (my HG) and her always fabulous style .


@Iamminda Aww thank you for your sweet compliment! 
Waiting for an action shot of your beauty.....


MahaM said:


> Great overall look!


@MahaM Thanks!


----------



## Bibi25260

b_elle said:


> Red WOC chanel with her new red flat shoe buddies.


LOVE this red WOC, it's stunning!! And perfect with your lovely shoes and as pop of color!


----------



## carleykitten

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 4371369


loooove this outfit!! 
I'm guessing the blazer is chanel as well? sigh...only in my dreams will I ever get to purchase chanel clothing hahaha! 
i am inspired to find a dupe though!


----------



## Cooshcouture

carleykitten said:


> loooove this outfit!!
> I'm guessing the blazer is chanel as well? sigh...only in my dreams will I ever get to purchase chanel clothing hahaha!
> i am inspired to find a dupe though!


 jacket is not from Chanel but it’s a French brand but I forgot the name


----------



## Jo_Somebody

Sorry...posted in the wrong thread.    I'll be back soon with my Chanel.


----------



## sunflower_13

Waiting to board my flight.


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


So GORGEOUS Bibi!!!  You always look so chic and stylish, but WOW!!  Not many could pull this look off, but you have such a great figure and just look amazing  You know I love and adore your chevron reissue, which both your 227 and tie just highlights your outfit even more!!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!  
p.s.  Have you brought your beautiful raspberry flap out lately or have I missed that beauty in a picture?


----------



## love2learn

b_elle said:


> Red WOC chanel with her new red flat shoe buddies.


Such a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> there she is, our Miss sunshine and loved member!!
> Hope everything is well and you will be back soon in full action!
> Take care!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


Well hello there most beautiful Bibi  thank you, all is well. Lookat stunning you in your mod”legs for days” as they say


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Some days ago with my trusted reissue and gabrielle pumps


Wow, you are “smokin’ HOT” dear girlfriend....that’s 1 hell-of-a chic mod


----------



## umamanikam

With my chevron mini


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> So GORGEOUS Bibi!!!  You always look so chic and stylish, but WOW!!  Not many could pull this look off, but you have such a great figure and just look amazing  You know I love and adore your chevron reissue, which both your 227 and tie just highlights your outfit even more!!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!
> p.s.  Have you brought your beautiful raspberry flap out lately or have I missed that beauty in a picture?


HELLO!! 
 Aww thank you sooo much for your very sweet compliment, I really appreciate it!!  

The rasberry red was last out with Christmas  don't remember if you have seen but here's the shot for you:


----------



## Bibi25260

@love2learn and a bonus shot for you:


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Well hello there most beautiful Bibi  thank you, all is well. Lookat stunning you in your mod”legs for days” as they say


 ** 
BIG HELLO dear Kendie!! Happy to read you're ok.
 you're so funny! I will confess I don't like my legs (I only tolerate them with tights/hosiery)....
Thank you very much for your sweet words as always!!  

Looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## Bibi25260

umamanikam said:


> With my chevron mini


Gorgeous!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you are “smokin’ HOT” dear girlfriend....that’s 1 hell-of-a chic mod


Heyyy! Look who is around !! 
Happy to read you as always
Thank you for your sweet compliments. Appreciated.
Take care and hope to see you again around  very soon


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> **
> BIG HELLO dear Kendie!! Happy to read you're ok.
> you're so funny! I will confess I don't like my legs (I only tolerate them with tights/hosiery)....
> Thank you very much for your sweet words as always!!
> 
> Looking forward to your mod shots!





Chanelandco said:


> Heyyy! Look who is around !!
> Happy to read you as always
> Thank you for your sweet compliments. Appreciated.
> Take care and hope to see you again around  very soon


Thanks kindly my Lovelies! And I’d be HAPPY to have both sets of your beautiful legs vs. mine!


----------



## Kendie26

umamanikam said:


> With my chevron mini


Stunner....I tried hard to find a beautiful bright blue mini for the longest time (with no success so I gave up) Yours is fabulous & looks great on you!


----------



## umamanikam

Kendie26 said:


> Stunner....I tried hard to find a beautiful bright blue mini for the longest time (with no success so I gave up) Yours is fabulous & looks great on you!


Thank you so very much .Love the color combo .Very photogenic bag even in real life .


----------



## StefaniJoy

Last night with my new WOC. I’m in love! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## B4GBuff

Out with this beauty today...just because


----------



## MarLie

Used my red mini for the first time.....At lunch yesterday


----------



## B4GBuff

MarLie said:


> Used my red mini for the first time.....At lunch yesterday
> View attachment 4382081


I absolutely love red on everyone else... for some reason I can’t make it work! I always stick with metallics and neutrals (black, beige etc.) very pretty!


----------



## yazj42

At a Bridal shower for my bestie


----------



## love2learn

umamanikam said:


> With my chevron mini


Gorgeous color!!!  Just so pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> HELLO!!
> Aww thank you sooo much for your very sweet compliment, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> The rasberry red was last out with Christmas  don't remember if you have seen but here's the shot for you:





Bibi25260 said:


> @love2learn and a bonus shot for you:



I don't remember seeing this at Christmas time, but time is flying by way too fast and Christmas now seems forever ago  However, thank you, thank you, thank you for sending me action shots of this absolutely stunning beauty.  It's just such a pretty pop of color and of course looks amazing on you


----------



## love2learn

yazj42 said:


> At a Bridal shower for my bestie


Gorgeous!!  Love your Boy and brooch, but that coat and the color is so pretty!!


----------



## love2learn

StefaniJoy said:


> Last night with my new WOC. I’m in love! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382030


Beautiful WOC!!  I must ask though if that is a Lemon Drop cocktail?  It looks very similar to one if not?


----------



## love2learn

B4GBuff said:


> Out with this beauty today...just because
> View attachment 4382068


Very pretty color


----------



## love2learn

MarLie said:


> Used my red mini for the first time.....At lunch yesterday
> View attachment 4382081


What a beautiful and fun mini!!!


----------



## MarLie

B4GBuff said:


> I absolutely love red on everyone else... for some reason I can’t make it work! I always stick with metallics and neutrals (black, beige etc.) very pretty!



Thank you! I mostly stick to neutrals too but I like a pop of color on some days[emoji4]


----------



## MarLie

love2learn said:


> What a beautiful and fun mini!!!



Thank you dear[emoji8]


----------



## CaliCollectables

MarLie said:


> Used my red mini for the first time.....At lunch yesterday
> View attachment 4382081


This is a perfect pop of red!  Love it!


----------



## MarLie

CaliCollectables said:


> This is a perfect pop of red!  Love it!



Thank you so much[emoji8]


----------



## CaliCollectables

MarLie said:


> Thank you so much[emoji8]


Absolutely!


----------



## StefaniJoy

love2learn said:


> Beautiful WOC!!  I must ask though if that is a Lemon Drop cocktail?  It looks very similar to one if not?



Thank you so much! It was actually called The Perfect Pear, but it totally tasted more lemony lol


----------



## Chanelandco

Date night this week end with my mini and pumps. Excuse the blurry photo..


----------



## Phiomega

At church yesterday. Love combining Chanel with more casual toned items like baby-G watch... [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

yazj42 said:


> At a Bridal shower for my bestie



Love your dress... and Boy with this colorway is just an elegant, beautiful neutral...


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4382547
> 
> At church yesterday. Love combining Chanel with more casual toned items like baby-G watch... [emoji4]


Gorgeous bag and very cool watch, Phiomega!


----------



## Auvina15

Chanelandco said:


> Date night this week end with my mini and pumps. Excuse the blurry photo..


Absolutely fabulous, Chanelandco! What a   beautiful bag, any I really like your jacket!


----------



## Auvina15

MarLie said:


> Used my red mini for the first time.....At lunch yesterday
> View attachment 4382081


What a gorgeous pop red cutie, Marlie! I love it!


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> Last night with my new WOC. I’m in love! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382030


Such a beautiful classic piece and I love how puffy the caviar is! Great shot, StefaniJoy!


----------



## Chanelandco

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous, Chanelandco! What a   beautiful bag, any I really like your jacket!


Thank you Auvina for the sweet compliment


----------



## Chanelandco

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4382547
> 
> At church yesterday. Love combining Chanel with more casual toned items like baby-G watch... [emoji4]


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Auvina15 said:


> Such a beautiful classic piece and I love how puffy the caviar is! Great shot, StefaniJoy!



Thank you Auvina! This is my first WOC and probably not my last. Love it!


----------



## Phiomega

Chanelandco said:


> Gorgeous bag!





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag and very cool watch, Phiomega!



Thank you @Auvina15 and @Chanelandco!


----------



## MahaM

Great look!


----------



## tolliv

Once again, I’m out with my white 225. I love this bag. Well, all of my bags.


----------



## Bibi25260

StefaniJoy said:


> Last night with my new WOC. I’m in love! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382030


What a great pic! Your WOC looks so puffy and shiny I like it a lot!


----------



## Bibi25260

B4GBuff said:


> Out with this beauty today...just because
> View attachment 4382068


WOW  what a beauty!! 
Sure you should take this beautiful bag out just because!


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> Used my red mini for the first time.....At lunch yesterday
> View attachment 4382081


Perfect pop of color! Is this the red from the latest collection (ss)?


----------



## Bibi25260

yazj42 said:


> At a Bridal shower for my bestie


You look fabulous! Like your booties very much!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> I don't remember seeing this at Christmas time, but time is flying by way too fast and Christmas now seems forever ago  However, thank you, thank you, thank you for sending me action shots of this absolutely stunning beauty.  It's just such a pretty pop of color and of course looks amazing on you


Yes time flies....
You're welcome my dear and thank you again for your compliments!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Date night this week end with my mini and pumps. Excuse the blurry photo..


WOW you look smoking hot woman!! I bet your husband couldn't take his eyes off of you!!
LOVE your entire outfit (everything)!! Yes everything


----------



## Bibi25260

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4382547
> 
> At church yesterday. Love combining Chanel with more casual toned items like baby-G watch... [emoji4]


Amazing how they're a perfect match!


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect pop of color! Is this the red from the latest collection (ss)?



Thank you dear Bibi[emoji11]. This red is from 19C


----------



## MarLie

tolliv said:


> Once again, I’m out with my white 225. I love this bag. Well, all of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384454



So stunning, a pure beauty!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> WOW you look smoking hot woman!! I bet your husband couldn't take his eyes off of you!!
> LOVE your entire outfit (everything)!! Yes everything


Aw thank you dear Bibi for this sweet compliment 
The funny thing is yes my husband was staring at me  Cause I am casually dressed most of the time...AND , I had a transparent top underneath that balmain jacket...

I was afraid to be overdressed but the restaurant was perfect!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

EmmJay said:


> Maxi caviar, CC brooch, and I headed to dinner at Pappadeaux.
> 
> View attachment 4373584
> View attachment 4373585


I love your distressed denim dress/jacket/coat! Who makes it?


----------



## Chanelandco

tolliv said:


> Once again, I’m out with my white 225. I love this bag. Well, all of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384454


I love seeing this pure beauty


----------



## EmmJay

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love your distressed denim dress/jacket/coat! Who makes it?



Thank you! It’s from the Gap but I distressed it myself. It was a great stress reliever. Lol


----------



## EmmJay

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love your distressed denim dress/jacket/coat! Who makes it?



This is a stock photo of it. You can probably find one on eBay, Poshmark, mercari, or other resell sites. It runs big so size down.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

EmmJay said:


> Thank you! It’s from the Gap but I distressed it myself. It was a great stress reliever. Lol


LOL I love it, you did a great job! Thanks for the info!


----------



## B4GBuff

Bibi25260 said:


> WOW  what a beauty!!
> Sure you should take this beautiful bag out just because!



It’s actually my first Chanel ‘purchase’ I do have a medium classic double flap lamb in black which was willed to me... but my heart lies with exotics. I saw this at an estate auction went and bid and got it for the starting bid as nobody else bid on it. 3500.00 in excellent condition. Just a few minor lifted scales which I think is part of the beauty of python as it ages. It’s from 2013 cruise collection and the colour is actually slate grey / metallic gold. I’m in love! There’s no satisfaction anymore in bag shopping I’ve reached the summit! LOL


----------



## Chanelandco

Running errand with my mini


----------



## Phiomega

tolliv said:


> Once again, I’m out with my white 225. I love this bag. Well, all of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384454



This white Reissue is totally stunning.... [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Went to an award lunch... I ate a thick soup in the morning, and accidentally drop few droplets on my top. Got the black/white batik scarf at the hotel to cover it and it went very well with the whole outfit - and of course - what better bag to bring to an award lunch than a Chanel!


----------



## B4GBuff

Back in India... and brought her with me  she looks amazing with Indian dresses!


----------



## Bibi25260

B4GBuff said:


> It’s actually my first Chanel ‘purchase’ I do have a medium classic double flap lamb in black which was willed to me... but my heart lies with exotics. I saw this at an estate auction went and bid and got it for the starting bid as nobody else bid on it. 3500.00 in excellent condition. Just a few minor lifted scales which I think is part of the beauty of python as it ages. It’s from 2013 cruise collection and the colour is actually slate grey / metallic gold. I’m in love! There’s no satisfaction anymore in bag shopping I’ve reached the summit! LOL


Great story and even better the price! Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Running errand with my mini


Looking fabulous! Is your mini green?


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday casual friday with an oldie (don't know the name) and necklace.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual friday with an oldie (don't know the name) and necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4388603



omg that bag is gorgeous! Oldie but WOWWIE!! The chain is stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## poshjunior

Went on a vacation trip to Amsterdam with my Boy[emoji8]


----------



## Phiomega

Took her on a work trip to Japan and she really is a great traveling bag. It is very easy to put on your shoulder, great for formal and informal function, and I found that the back pocket is the perfect size to slip in your passport, boarding pass and hotel card key [emoji16]... small details make me happy!


----------



## labb8

She's been hiding in her box for months and I've decided that enough was enough!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual friday with an oldie (don't know the name) and necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4388603


Looking chic Bibi with this cutie.
It looks like one seasonal that was launched in the past season. The chain is lovely


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous! Is your mini green?


Thank you dear friend Bibi.
The mini is my blue from SS18. The light is not terrible on my photo


----------



## Yuki85

[emoji295]️


----------



## myccstory-

My first time posting! How have I never seen this forum? I’m so excited to be here. I had my hubby take this photo this morning of my Chanel sling backs and bag in action. Hope you’re all having a fantastic Sunday!


----------



## bagloverny

Took my Boy bag out for a spin today after not using it in ages and was reminded why it's one of my favorite bags ever!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 4390390
> 
> 
> Took my Boy bag out for a spin today after not using it in ages and was reminded why it's one of my favorite bags ever!




It is one of my favorite bags!!!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My 19s mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Running errand with my mini


Chic as ever my friend! Loving all your mods


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4388470
> 
> Went to an award lunch... I ate a thick soup in the morning, and accidentally drop few droplets on my top. Got the black/white batik scarf at the hotel to cover it and it went very well with the whole outfit - and of course - what better bag to bring to an award lunch than a Chanel!


Looks so classy & beautiful on you Phiomega! Yikes on the droplets.Congrats to you if you were an award recipient


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday casual friday with an oldie (don't know the name) and necklace.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4388603


Beautiful as ever my loveYou rock the all black look perfectly I’ve been working on my posture but it will never be posture perfection like you


----------



## Kendie26

labb8 said:


> She's been hiding in her box for months and I've decided that enough was enough!


So glad you got her out....she is a total vintage STUNNER


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Chic as ever my friend! Loving all your mods


Thank you dear Kendie ❤️


----------



## tolliv

Phiomega said:


> This white Reissue is totally stunning.... [emoji7]


Thank you! I don't carry it often but when I do, I sit and smile.


----------



## swally

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4368341
> View attachment 4368343
> 
> New CC bling from Chicago [emoji173]️


Do you happen to have the tag number for these? Love them.


----------



## sacha1009

sharing this with my boy..so loveit..thanks for letting my share


----------



## ShoesETCetera

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4171483
> 
> Chanel 2016 Blue Pink Tweed ruffle jacket
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171484
> 
> Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171486
> 
> Chanel Mondrian classic flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171488
> 
> Chanel metallic pink and metallic blue flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171489
> 
> Chanel Lucky Charms Dark Silver metallic reissue flap bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171490
> 
> Chanel Orange Patent Jumbo Classic Flap bag
> 
> View attachment 4171491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171492


I just ordered an orange medium flap and have been SCOURING the internet to see someone wearing the same one (in any size!). I was having buyer's remorse but after seeing you wear this I absolutely love it! Can I ask what collection it is from so I can find similar in action? I believe the one I ordered has a serial from 2014. Love it on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## ShoesETCetera

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4392194


LOVE! And your nails and nail color


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ShoesETCetera said:


> LOVE! And your nails and nail color



Thank you!!![emoji847][emoji8]


----------



## Ana_bananas

I’ve always been admiring others on ptf, finding more beauties to add on my wish list. But I need to head to ban island for a while. Thought it’ll be helpful to keep me there if I were to take my own picts and admiring what I have currently  
Got this m/l shw Xmas 2018. Has been in my rotation constantly. Pairing with one of my comfiest shoes.


----------



## andforpoise

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4392435
> 
> I’ve always been admiring others on ptf, finding more beauties to add on my wish list. But I need to head to ban island for a while. Thought it’ll be helpful to keep me there if I were to take my own picts and admiring what I have currently
> Got this m/l shw Xmas 2018. Has been in my rotation constantly. Pairing with one of my comfiest shoes.


Omgsh it looks perfect!!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Looks so classy & beautiful on you Phiomega! Yikes on the droplets.Congrats to you if you were an award recipient



[emoji5]  thank you @Kendie26... that’s very kind of you - I am an admirer of your classy style myself! I thought you always look amazing....

yes indeed I am privileged and humbled to be one of the recipients [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

I love long vests - got this one from Zara (yes I am cheap when it comes to clothing) and feel so stylish wearing it with my Reissue! Well, nothing can really go wrong with this (not so) little black bag...


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much, my sweet friend Bibi! This navy is the chameleon, it looks alot darker indoor but when the sunlight hits it can be so bright and rich! I still love it as the first day I got it!



I have the same exact mini! I do agreed this blue is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4392734
> 
> I love long vests - got this one from Zara (yes I am cheap when it comes to clothing) and feel so stylish wearing it with my Reissue! Well, nothing can really go wrong with this (not so) little black bag...


I adore that bag and your outfit is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Auvina15

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I have the same exact mini! I do agreed this blue is absolutely gorgeous.


That’s awesome you also have this cutie! It is my only blue bag though and I adore it sooo much!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanity Case with heels!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Vanity Case with heels!
> 
> View attachment 4393321


You look smashing, Auvina! And I do like those heels


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Chanelandco said:


> Some days ago with my trusted reissue and gabrielle pumps





Bibi25260 said:


> HELLO!!
> Aww thank you sooo much for your very sweet compliment, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> The rasberry red was last out with Christmas  don't remember if you have seen but here's the shot for you:





Bibi25260 said:


> @love2learn and a bonus shot for you:


Two more smashing ladies  Fabulous inspiration. In my fantasy anyway, because then out again I go, in jeans and sneakers


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look smashing, Auvina! And I do like those heels


Thank you so much for your kind comments, my friend SGCW!


----------



## EmmJay

Vintage lambskin double flap


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comments, my friend SGCW!


----------



## deb68nc

Bathroom selfie


----------



## Phiomega

Auvina15 said:


> Vanity Case with heels!



Love this whole combination!!! And I love your vanity case - the color is just right...


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> Love this whole combination!!! And I love your vanity case - the color is just right...


Thank you so much, lovely Phiomega!


----------



## B4GBuff

In Jammu, India at Da France Coffee House today for lunch with my Bella (Is it weird I named my bag??)
For reference it’s about 3000 degrees here with 110% humidity. Ugh! But Bella sparkles in the sunshine! In India I wear only Indian clothes because they actually breathe and are light. Jeans would be hell here today! Also wearing my Indian (marriage) 22k gold bangles. Each one is 15 grams of solid 22k gold.
I wear a turban because I follow the Sikh religion.


----------



## Bibi25260

StefaniJoy said:


> omg that bag is gorgeous! Oldie but WOWWIE!! The chain is stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you soo much for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4388691
> 
> Took her on a work trip to Japan and she really is a great traveling bag. It is very easy to put on your shoulder, great for formal and informal function, and I found that the back pocket is the perfect size to slip in your passport, boarding pass and hotel card key [emoji16]... small details make me happy!


Cute cardi!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Looking chic Bibi with this cutie.
> It looks like one seasonal that was launched in the past season. The chain is lovely


Merci beaucoup! Yes I was thinking about the chains I haven't seen these anymore again.


Chanelandco said:


> Thank you dear friend Bibi.
> The mini is my blue from SS18. The light is not terrible on my photo


Blue even better to match.


----------



## Bibi25260

LynnLuvsLux said:


> My first time posting! How have I never seen this forum? I’m so excited to be here. I had my hubby take this photo this morning of my Chanel sling backs and bag in action. Hope you’re all having a fantastic Sunday!


Hi, welcome!! 
Love the color of your Boy and your shoes!
Warning: this forum could be a slippery slope


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful as ever my loveYou rock the all black look perfectly I’ve been working on my posture but it will never be posture perfection like you


Dear friend your presence and comments always make me happy!
Thank you for your sweet words!!  
You could try yoga


----------



## Bibi25260

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4392435
> 
> I’ve always been admiring others on ptf, finding more beauties to add on my wish list. But I need to head to ban island for a while. Thought it’ll be helpful to keep me there if I were to take my own picts and admiring what I have currently
> Got this m/l shw Xmas 2018. Has been in my rotation constantly. Pairing with one of my comfiest shoes.


Those shoes are stunning!! And of course your classic is a true beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Vanity Case with heels!
> 
> View attachment 4393321


WOW looking stunning, classy and elegant! LOVE your entire outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Two more smashing ladies  Fabulous inspiration. In my fantasy anyway, because then out again I go, in jeans and sneakers


Thank you! 
Nothing wrong with jeans, sneakers and a Chanel bag  I wear mine also with this combo


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> WOW looking stunning, classy and elegant! LOVE your entire outfit!


Thank you so much for the sweet compliment, my dear Bibi!!


----------



## Kendie26

sacha1009 said:


> sharing this with my boy..so loveit..thanks for letting my share


Love the Boy style on you.....it’s perfect!


----------



## Kendie26

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4392435
> 
> I’ve always been admiring others on ptf, finding more beauties to add on my wish list. But I need to head to ban island for a while. Thought it’ll be helpful to keep me there if I were to take my own picts and admiring what I have currently
> Got this m/l shw Xmas 2018. Has been in my rotation constantly. Pairing with one of my comfiest shoes.


What a great pairing...holy wowee on those shoes


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> [emoji5]  thank you @Kendie26... that’s very kind of you - I am an admirer of your classy style myself! I thought you always look amazing....
> 
> yes indeed I am privileged and humbled to be one of the recipients [emoji4]





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4392734
> 
> I love long vests - got this one from Zara (yes I am cheap when it comes to clothing) and feel so stylish wearing it with my Reissue! Well, nothing can really go wrong with this (not so) little black bag...


You wear your reissue so beautifully Phiomega & that’s fantastic on your award!!! Biggest CONGRATS on your achievement!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Vanity Case with heels!
> 
> View attachment 4393321


Ok, wow, I might have just fainted....what a HOT & classy chic mod. You look friggin AMAZING girlfriend! This might be might fave mod of yours yet


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Dear friend your presence and comments always make me happy!
> Thank you for your sweet words!!
> You could try yoga


On occasion I actually do yoga! I currently have a fracture in my back so I’m a little limited due to painbut all is good. Love ya woman


----------



## Kendie26

B4GBuff said:


> In Jammu, India at Da France Coffee House today for lunch with my Bella (Is it weird I named my bag??)
> For reference it’s about 3000 degrees here with 110% humidity. Ugh! But Bella sparkles in the sunshine! In India I wear only Indian clothes because they actually breathe and are light. Jeans would be hell here today! Also wearing my Indian (marriage) 22k gold bangles. Each one is 15 grams of solid 22k gold.
> I wear a turban because I follow the Sikh religion.
> 
> View attachment 4393878


Beautiful picture! I love everything in it!! And I LOVE that you named your bag(I do the same with my favorites) Your bag is seriously to-die-for magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4393584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom selfie


Another killer mod...you ladies here are lighting it up with amazing pics! Looking fab as ever Deb


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, wow, I might have just fainted....what a HOT & classy chic mod. You look friggin AMAZING girlfriend! This might be might fave mod of yours yet


Thank you so much for your compliment, my darling K.! You’re sooo super sweet! It’s always so wonderful “seeing” ya! Hope you’re enjoying the spring season, my dearest! Have missed your fabulous mod shots lately though .....


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> On occasion I actually do yoga! I currently have a fracture in my back so I’m a little limited due to painbut all is good. Love ya woman


Oh noo a fracture? I hope you don't have a lot pain and wish a speedy recovery! 
Has this slowed down your project or are you "done"?
Love you 2


----------



## EmmJay

Kendie26 said:


> On occasion I actually do yoga! I currently have a fracture in my back so I’m a little limited due to painbut all is good. Love ya woman



Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> On occasion I actually do yoga! I currently have a fracture in my back so I’m a little limited due to painbut all is good. Love ya woman


I just read this, so sorry you’re in pain Was it happened during the moving last time? Wishing you’ll be recovered quickly!


----------



## labb8

Kendie26 said:


> So glad you got her out....she is a total vintage STUNNER


Thank you, she is! I kind of struggled with how to wear her because the chain felt either too long, single or too formal, doubled. In the end I tied the chain under the flap with a cable tie and I wear her cross body.


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> On occasion I actually do yoga! I currently have a fracture in my back so I’m a little limited due to painbut all is good. Love ya woman



Happy to see you back and active. But very sorry to hear about your back. Wishing you all this best while you recover.


----------



## sinny1

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4392734
> 
> I love long vests - got this one from Zara (yes I am cheap when it comes to clothing) and feel so stylish wearing it with my Reissue! Well, nothing can really go wrong with this (not so) little black bag...


What size is this one? It looks so gorg.


----------



## SK_pochacco

My cuties of today


----------



## Chanelandco

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4393584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom selfie


Love your bag. Iam not into boy bags but tgis combo is gorgeous.


----------



## Chanelandco

SK_pochacco said:


> View attachment 4395281
> My cuties of today


What a cutie! ❤️❤️
Love the bracelet as well..


----------



## Chanelandco

LynnLuvsLux said:


> My first time posting! How have I never seen this forum? I’m so excited to be here. I had my hubby take this photo this morning of my Chanel sling backs and bag in action. Hope you’re all having a fantastic Sunday!


Welcome to the forum.
That’s a great start! Lovely combo ( bag and shoes).
Where are you jeans from? Love the animal print details


----------



## Chanelandco

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4392435
> 
> I’ve always been admiring others on ptf, finding more beauties to add on my wish list. But I need to head to ban island for a while. Thought it’ll be helpful to keep me there if I were to take my own picts and admiring what I have currently
> Got this m/l shw Xmas 2018. Has been in my rotation constantly. Pairing with one of my comfiest shoes.


Wawwww!
This combo is fabulous! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Tall1Grl

Double fisting it on this rainy day with my mini’s!


----------



## Chanelandco

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Two more smashing ladies  Fabulous inspiration. In my fantasy anyway, because then out again I go, in jeans and sneakers


Thank you for your sweet conpliment.
I am sure you are rocking those baskets and jeans with Chanel perfectly.


----------



## deb68nc

Chanelandco said:


> Love your bag. Iam not into boy bags but tgis combo is gorgeous.


Thank you! I prefer the small boy bags over the medium wearing crossbody. But damn why are they so much !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## presvy

Happy weekend with my so black boy


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with French Riviera hobo and booties.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh noo a fracture? I hope you don't have a lot pain and wish a speedy recovery!
> Has this slowed down your project or are you "done"?
> Love you 2





EmmJay said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!





Auvina15 said:


> I just read this, so sorry you’re in pain Was it happened during the moving last time? Wishing you’ll be recovered quickly!





Venessa84 said:


> Happy to see you back and active. But very sorry to hear about your back. Wishing you all this best while you recover.


Kindest thanks to all of you beauties! You are all SO kind! I am fine, really...just slightly limited while it heals.
Looking chic as ever w/ your grey riviera hobo Bibi


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 4395746
> 
> Happy weekend with my so black boy


Amazing piceverything is like artwork


----------



## Kendie26

SK_pochacco said:


> View attachment 4395281
> My cuties of today


Your WOC is a total stunner Such amazing “puffiness” on the quilts!


----------



## EmmJay

Timeless WOC


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Vanity Case with heels!
> 
> View attachment 4393321



Love this entire gorgeous look — so pretty, feminine, chic, etc (I can go on for awhile ).  I really like the CC vanity case.  Hope you and your family are enjoying spring and spring break


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> On occasion I actually do yoga! I currently have a fracture in my back so I’m a little limited due to painbut all is good. Love ya woman



Sweet K — so sorry to hear about your back.  I hope you feel better soon.  Take good care dear K. 

Side note — like your new avatar.


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with French Riviera hobo and booties.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4395805



I love your beautiful hobo (I am a hobo girl and I really dig this one ).  Lovely grayish color too.  Hope you are having a great weekend, stylish Bibi .


----------



## deb68nc

First outing with my iridescent boy...need to take the sticker off omg i just realized it


----------



## Phiomega

Bibi25260 said:


> Cute cardi!



Thank you! Got it in Zara but feels fitting with Chanel inspiration!


----------



## Phiomega

sinny1 said:


> What size is this one? It looks so gorg.



Sorry just see this question. This is 227 I believe - it is the perfect size for work for me! Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Sweet K — so sorry to hear about your back.  I hope you feel better soon.  Take good care dear K.
> 
> Side note — like your new avatar.


Thanks so much my girlie sista friend! LoveYou


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Love this entire gorgeous look — so pretty, feminine, chic, etc (I can go on for awhile ).  I really like the CC vanity case.  Hope you and your family are enjoying spring and spring break


Thanks mucho, my sweetest friend IM!This bag can fit more than I thought. Got it about a year ago, I remember it was right before the price increased! Hope you and your family are enjoying this spring season as well! Love ya!


----------



## Auvina15

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4396415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with my iridescent boy...need to take the sticker off omg i just realized it


This is such a gorgeous vibrant blue! I really love it!


----------



## Auvina15

EmmJay said:


> Timeless WOC
> View attachment 4396143


I love this look! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with French Riviera hobo and booties.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4395805


What a beautiful shot, pretty Bibi! You look sooo stylish with all neutral colors! I really do love your bag, especially the color, such a beautiful grey!


----------



## Auvina15

presvy said:


> View attachment 4395746
> 
> Happy weekend with my so black boy


This is one of the prettiest Boy bags that I really adore!  Very gorgeous ring as well!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with French Riviera hobo and booties.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4395805


Love the grey and black combo! Sylish as always ❤️


----------



## MdRs

presvy said:


> View attachment 4395746
> 
> Happy weekend with my so black boy


So lovely, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MdRs

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with French Riviera hobo and booties.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4395805


That's very beautiful!


----------



## ailoveresale

Today at the park with my new metallic calfskin reissue - from my IG @nervesofstyle 
Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## JazRow

Vanana said:


> A few photos of camellia caviar woc in action for now
> 
> Last photo that’s truly high and low mix: chanel with “street meat” and beer
> View attachment 3990986
> View attachment 3990985
> View attachment 3990987



Hi, Vanana.  Love your Camellia WOC and it’s even more stunning to see it in person!  I wasn’t in the market for a WOC, but the design is so beautiful that I couldn’t resist when I saw it on display at the store.  I was able to get my hands on a Lambskin Camellia WOC, but just waiting for the store’s call when ready to pick up.

However, while waiting for my WOC, I was reading up and saw some YouTube videos sharing some of the WOC issues with the rubbing of the chain on the side of the flaps where it makes contact as you wear it on your shoulder.  Are you witnessing this wear and tear? 

Thanks in advance, Vanana.


----------



## Vivejka

This lil baby [emoji173]️


----------



## anitsirk

Vivejka said:


> View attachment 4397608
> 
> 
> 
> This lil baby [emoji173]️


I have this bag too, don’t see it posted here much! Do you have problems with color transfer on the back? I rarely ever wear mine because it picks up color so easily


----------



## Rami00

Reissue in action


----------



## missconvy

Rami00 said:


> Reissue in action



This is gorgeous! What size is this?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Just got this in my favorite 8-9 series pink. I have a mini too in the exact same color combo and can only keep one but thought I’d take the medium out for a spin first before deciding which to keep!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Chanel gabrielle and espadrilles.


----------



## Rami00

missconvy said:


> This is gorgeous! What size is this?


thank you! It's a 225/small size.


----------



## luvlux64

Bon Voyage  ... waiting to board


----------



## B4GBuff

Please excuse the mess behind me (quick mirror shot). We have a special occasion coming up in a few days here in India and this is the dress I am wearing for it and trying to figure out if my python bag matches or if I should wear another (like my black Lambskin one)? The python has iridescent gold over grey and I think it’s more dressy overall??


----------



## deb68nc

Ootd..really love this blue this season..


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## EmmJay

Soniaa said:


> Today on ask wendy
> View attachment 4399182
> View attachment 4399183
> View attachment 4399184


You look gorgeous. Please spill the tea on what you asked Wendy.


----------



## Soniaa

EmmJay said:


> You look gorgeous. Please spill the tea on what you asked Wendy.


Sorry wrong thread  .. it's not me lol


----------



## Frillylily

B4GBuff said:


> Please excuse the mess behind me (quick mirror shot). We have a special occasion coming up in a few days here in India and this is the dress I am wearing for it and trying to figure out if my python bag matches or if I should wear another (like my black Lambskin one)? The python has iridescent gold over grey and I think it’s more dressy overall??
> 
> View attachment 4398668


Have fun! Beautiful bag!


----------



## BWM

Loving my new 19s pink iridescent WOC!


----------



## tanya555

BWM said:


> Loving my new 19s pink iridescent WOC!
> View attachment 4399379


Omg love your ring


----------



## Aminaria

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html



I wanted to research about the Chanel Purse models, and this post was very helpful. thank you.


----------



## B4GBuff

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Just got this in my favorite 8-9 series pink. I have a mini too in the exact same color combo and can only keep one but thought I’d take the medium out for a spin first before deciding which to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398109



Love love love this pink! I need it!!! Beautiful bag! Since the size isn’t really humongous between a mini rectangle and the medium (5 cm difference I think in width) I’d keep the medium just because you can carry more in it. And it’s still small enough to be a beautiful evening bag!

Someone posted the Gabrielle small in this pink andbit really has me tempted. I didn’t really like Gabrielle before seeing it in this colour and now I think it looks adorable!


----------



## Ana_bananas

I have a love hate relationship with this mini coco handle. Love how it looks on me, love the handle, love the four feet at the bottom, love the color.. it’s a beige with a pinkish tone, love the light gold shiny hardware.
Hate that the shoulder strap slips off constantly.
I’ve been using it more often to figure a way to keep it on my shoulder.


----------



## Ramai

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4399809
> 
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with this mini coco handle. Love how it looks on me, love the handle, love the four feet at the bottom, love the color.. it’s a beige with a pinkish tone, love the light gold shiny hardware.
> Hate that the shoulder strap slips off constantly.
> I’ve been using it more often to figure a way to keep it on my shoulder.


Totally understand about the slipping off the shoulders.


----------



## missconvy

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4399809
> 
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with this mini coco handle. Love how it looks on me, love the handle, love the four feet at the bottom, love the color.. it’s a beige with a pinkish tone, love the light gold shiny hardware.
> Hate that the shoulder strap slips off constantly.
> I’ve been using it more often to figure a way to keep it on my shoulder.



Do you think it’s the leather piece that causes this? Do woven leather straps stay on your shoulder better?


----------



## Ramai

missconvy said:


> Do you think it’s the leather piece that causes this? Do woven leather straps stay on your shoulder better?


It could be the shape of the bag as it does not lay flat on your body.


----------



## Ana_bananas

missconvy said:


> Do you think it’s the leather piece that causes this? Do woven leather straps stay on your shoulder better?



Possible. My m/l and the rectangular mini ... both i wear on one shoulder, they never slip off.


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Reissue in action


Superb mods & photo’s from you but that is ALWAYS the case w/ you dear Rami


----------



## Rami00

Kendie26 said:


> Superb mods & photo’s from you but that is ALWAYS the case w/ you dear Rami


You are very kind Kendie, thank you so much x


----------



## pinkypink00

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4399809
> 
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with this mini coco handle. Love how it looks on me, love the handle, love the four feet at the bottom, love the color.. it’s a beige with a pinkish tone, love the light gold shiny hardware.
> Hate that the shoulder strap slips off constantly.
> I’ve been using it more often to figure a way to keep it on my shoulder.



Agree with the straps!! I just hold it by the handle now


----------



## luvlux64

It was a “Nice” day 
At Promenade des Anglais 


Trying on some footwear at Rue Cambon 


Having an espresso at Rue Cambon after a red eye flight


----------



## Souzie

Brought out the Boy today...


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> It was a “Nice” day
> At Promenade des Anglais
> View attachment 4400229
> 
> Trying on some footwear at Rue Cambon
> View attachment 4400228
> 
> Having an espresso at Rue Cambon after a red eye flight
> View attachment 4400226


Have a fabulous time girlfriend!! I’m jealous!! Why didn’t you take me with you?! You look beautiful as always!


----------



## newcalimommy

xsouzie said:


> Brought out the Boy today...
> View attachment 4400239



This looks like Mississauga!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

missconvy said:


> Do you think it’s the leather piece that causes this? Do woven leather straps stay on your shoulder better?





Ana_bananas said:


> Possible. My m/l and the rectangular mini ... both i wear on one shoulder, they never slip off.



someone mentioned that they changed out the strap to a longer, woven strap and the problem stopped. it does not slip off when shoulder carried, and it's now long enough to be worn crossbody. do try this option if possible!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Have a fabulous time girlfriend!! I’m jealous!! Why didn’t you take me with you?! You look beautiful as always!


Hey girlfriend  long time no see  ... how are you? I’ve been so lazy with tpf lately  ... but nice to see everyone’s post every time I visit  ... hubby & I are celebrating our 20th this month. So we decided to do a French Riviera & Santorini vacay  ... anyway, thanks & you’re  sweet as always  ... going to visit Chanel St Tropez later  ...


----------



## Souzie

newcalimommy said:


> This looks like Mississauga!


Haha close enough...it's Brampton!!  What gave it away?


----------



## totesmcgoats

My sweet old girl, tagging along with me today.


----------



## pfsheen

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4399809
> 
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with this mini coco handle. Love how it looks on me, love the handle, love the four feet at the bottom, love the color.. it’s a beige with a pinkish tone, love the light gold shiny hardware.
> Hate that the shoulder strap slips off constantly.
> I’ve been using it more often to figure a way to keep it on my shoulder.


I heard so many people complaining about the strap. Strangely & luckily enough, I don't have this issue with my mini coco handle.


----------



## newcalimommy

xsouzie said:


> Haha close enough...it's Brampton!!  What gave it away?



My parents and sisters are from Mississauga, similar homes!! [emoji8]


----------



## dooneybaby

Breaking in a pair I bought at Neiman's December sale. Had to take them off at work.


----------



## dooneybaby

xsouzie said:


> Brought out the Boy today...
> View attachment 4400239


Gorgeous color!


----------



## EmmJay

dooneybaby said:


> Gorgeous color!




Love this song!!!!


----------



## luvlux64

French Riviera vacation week! 
Le Negresco hotel background 


Nice, France 


Chanel Saint-Tropez 




Wearing my new Chanel sneakers at LV Saint-Tropez 


Day trip to Monaco


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Sitting pretty while trying on shoes and enjoying spring flowers


----------



## Phiomega

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with French Riviera hobo and booties.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4395805



I LOVE this look. The all black and gray with Chanel hobo is very stylish, whilst being understated...


----------



## Phiomega

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Sitting pretty while trying on shoes and enjoying spring flowers



Love how the bag goes with the spring background!!! You should bring this bag to watch Sakura blossom in Japan too...


----------



## DutchGirl007

My NEW Classic Lambskin double flap Maxi with silver hw WOW


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Sitting pretty while trying on shoes and enjoying spring flowers



What's the Chanel book to the left?


----------



## Rami00

Reissue 225


----------



## Anna Carroll

My Coco baby is 2 years old now but still in a perfect condition ♥️


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Taking my new baby out on her maiden voyage even if it’s only to Target. My usual look on the weekends is casual. I don’t think I’ve ever used my Chanels during a dressy event, only with casual outfits. Introducing the square mini lamb with AGHW. Love this size and the drop where it hits me.


----------



## B4GBuff

Vaisakhi celebration today for Sikhs!  wearing my python flap and cashmere silk ssarf/stole in similar colour! Chanel’s cashmere scarves are softest and warmest ever!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to all of you beauties! You are all SO kind! I am fine, really...just slightly limited while it heals.
> Looking chic as ever w/ your grey riviera hobo Bibi


@Kendie26 Hope you're better now (at least a little)!
Thank you soo much dahling! 


Iamminda said:


> I love your beautiful hobo (I am a hobo girl and I really dig this one ).  Lovely grayish color too.  Hope you are having a great weekend, stylish Bibi .


@Iamminda Hello fellow hobo girl!  I must admit holding the hobo this way isn't themost flattering way for the bag....
Thank you very much! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful shot, pretty Bibi! You look sooo stylish with all neutral colors! I really do love your bag, especially the color, such a beautiful grey!


@Auvina15 Aww you're soo sweet! Thank you soo much!  


Chanelandco said:


> Love the grey and black combo! Sylish as always ❤️


@Chanelandco Thank you very much for your sweet compliment! 


MdRs said:


> That's very beautiful!


@MdRs Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> It was a “Nice” day
> At Promenade des Anglais
> View attachment 4400229
> 
> Trying on some footwear at Rue Cambon
> View attachment 4400228
> 
> Having an espresso at Rue Cambon after a red eye flight
> View attachment 4400226


Ahh Nice a long time for me and had a great SA there at the Chanel boutique, did you visit that boutique also.
Great pics! Enjoy your trip! And have some macarons.


----------



## Bibi25260

Phiomega said:


> I LOVE this look. The all black and gray with Chanel hobo is very stylish, whilst being understated...


Aww thank you


----------



## Bibi25260

B4GBuff said:


> Vaisakhi celebration today for Sikhs!  wearing my python flap and cashmere silk ssarf/stole in similar colour! Chanel’s cashmere scarves are softest and warmest ever!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4403083


Looking pretty! Stole is perfect with your beautiful bag!


----------



## B4GBuff

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking pretty! Stole is perfect with your beautiful bag!



Thanks so much! It’s now my absolute favourite stole ever. And that’s saying a lot since Inspend half the year every year in Kashmir India, the birthplace of pashmina... This stole is 60% cashmere (pashmina) and 40% silk so it says on the tag. The muted CC and camellias are beautiful and it’s sooooooo soft!!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

B4GBuff said:


> Thanks so much! It’s now my absolute favourite stole ever. And that’s saying a lot since Inspend half the year every year in Kashmir India, the birthplace of pashmina... This stole is 60% cashmere (pashmina) and 40% silk so it says on the tag. The muted CC and camellias are beautiful and it’s sooooooo soft!!!!!


This is my fave combo: cashmere and silk! I also have a 100% cashmere one from Chanel and pashmina's but the cashmere/silk one is most worn.
Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## Lookelou

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 4403067
> 
> 
> Taking my new baby out on her maiden voyage even if it’s only to Target. My usual look on the weekends is casual. I don’t think I’ve ever used my Chanels during a dressy event, only with casual outfits. Introducing the square mini lamb with AGHW. Love this size and the drop where it hits me.


I love your square mini- if you bought it recently, can you please PM me where/ SA contact info??


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Out for lunch


----------



## Phiomega

Had to wear a white top to play music at church... keeping it simple with this gorgeous functional bag...


----------



## MarLie

Pink & stripes[emoji177]


----------



## luvlux64

Catamaran cruise with Santorini Yacht club   ... Chanel brooch


Chanel sneakers at my other favourite brand  ... at LV Saint Tropez boutique 


A day trip to ... with my clutch with chain 


Have a nice week


----------



## myccstory-

Out with my Gabrielle crossbody


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Making the workday a little happier - Chanel symbols pochette from 2010.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Lookelou said:


> I love your square mini- if you bought it recently, can you please PM me where/ SA contact info??



Hi, there. I actually got it on when I was on vacation in Cannes.


----------



## Cool Gal




----------



## dooneybaby

Tuesday is a good day for Chanel.


----------



## andforpoise

Cool Gal said:


> View attachment 4404998


I love this! Is this a small or m/l?


----------



## redsand03

Working some OT today with this vintage beauty watching over me!


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> Ahh Nice a long time for me and had a great SA there at the Chanel boutique, did you visit that boutique also.
> Great pics! Enjoy your trip! And have some macarons.


Thanks  ... no, we didn’t but we did visit the beautiful Chanel boutique in Saint Tropez


----------



## luvlux64

This black beauty went for a 3 hour hike from Imerovigli to Oia Santorini to see the Blue domed church


----------



## BlondieJ

poshjunior said:


> Went on a vacation trip to Amsterdam with my Boy[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388690


Such a beautiful bag ... I love when Chanel does Navy anything!


----------



## mssmelanie

luvlux64 said:


> This black beauty went for a 3 hour hike from Imerovigli to Oia Santorini to see the Blue domed church
> View attachment 4405482
> View attachment 4405483



Greece is so beautiful!  Love your CHANEL sneakers!  Glad they held up in the hike!


----------



## EmmJay

redsand03 said:


> Working some OT today with this vintage beauty watching over me!


So pretty! I love the quality and craftsmanship of vintage Chanel’s.


----------



## OsloChic

Still in love with my boy[emoji847]
Probably need to think about changing into a more summery bag soon though[emoji4]


----------



## ailoveresale

Reissue 225 charcoal metallic with so black hardware


----------



## EmmJay

Timeless WOC and CC brooch.


----------



## lavenderluxe

Wearing my new cutie the 19S black mini [emoji7] Love how buttery soft the lambskin is!


----------



## B4GBuff

Still in India at tulip garden in Kashmir. It was beautiful day and my python beauty shines in the sun!


----------



## MDNYC

At the park with my pink Chanel.


----------



## Luv n bags

Cool Gal said:


> View attachment 4404998



Wow!! Is this the new irridescent pink? I love this!


----------



## myccstory-

Heading out with my beautiful iridescent blue!


----------



## MarLie

MDNYC said:


> At the park with my pink Chanel.



Love the matching shoes too!


----------



## _Cina

B4GBuff said:


> Still in India at tulip garden in Kashmir. It was beautiful day and my python beauty shines in the sun!
> 
> View attachment 4408094


 
What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Luv n bags

LynnLuvsLux said:


> Heading out with my beautiful iridescent blue!



This is such a lovely bag.  I must walk away!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Wine and chocolate tasting with my 18s pink caviar Mini


----------



## tolliv

The ring is stunning


----------



## bisousx

Out with my punk clutch


----------



## Law

Out for the evening yesterday with my reissue


----------



## Mandu79

Easter Sunday dinner with the family and treating my iridescent khaki WOC to an outing.....


----------



## Kendie26

B4GBuff said:


> Still in India at tulip garden in Kashmir. It was beautiful day and my python beauty shines in the sun!
> 
> View attachment 4408094


I LOVE your bag!! You look beautiful & what a pretty backdrop in this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Out for the evening yesterday with my reissue


Girl, you look HOT as always!! I love & look forward to your modsStrike that awesome “Law style” pose Love everything in this pic (hair, face,eyebrowsjacket, bag of course,legs but this time i noticed your truly lovely handsI’m jealous Hope life is treating you well!


----------



## Kendie26

Mandu79 said:


> Easter Sunday dinner with the family and treating my iridescent khaki WOC to an outing.....
> 
> View attachment 4410628


WOWEE, your WOC is so perfect w/ your lovely kimono/cardigan....they were made for each other. Looks awesome on you!


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> Pink & stripes[emoji177]
> View attachment 4404596


Great combo, love the pants!


----------



## Bibi25260

LynnLuvsLux said:


> Heading out with my beautiful iridescent blue!


Perfect match with your lovely suit!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Out for the evening yesterday with my reissue


Looking fabulous, love the bag and jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

Last friday with Coco handle for some sparkle....
Still unsure about leopard print with white pants  what do you think?


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday again with Coco handle and very old sunglasses.
Hope who celebrated Easter had a wondeful time.


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Great combo, love the pants!



Thank you[emoji847]


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday with Coco handle for some sparkle....
> Still unsure about leopard print with white pants  what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4410934



Yes! I like the combo with white pants. It makes the leopard print more of a spring/summer look [emoji847]


----------



## MarLie

Easter details[emoji2]


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you look HOT as always!! I love & look forward to your modsStrike that awesome “Law style” pose Love everything in this pic (hair, face,eyebrowsjacket, bag of course,legs but this time i noticed your truly lovely handsI’m jealous Hope life is treating you well!



Aww Thank you so much Kendie, I was really feeling this outfit so had to share [emoji4] 

Hope you’re doing well my lovely! I haven’t been on tpf too much lately, but have been missing all you lovely ladies


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday with Coco handle for some sparkle....
> Still unsure about leopard print with white pants  what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4410934


I love you in ANYTHING girlfriend!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday again with Coco handle and very old sunglasses.
> Hope who celebrated Easter had a wondeful time.
> 
> View attachment 4410935


Bella BEAUTIFUL! What a stunning pic of you my dear friend!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE you & Coco together. Awesome blouse too!


----------



## Kendie26

MarLie said:


> Easter details[emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4410948


Wow what a stunning picture MarLie!! Love all the white...your hands are gorgeous!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LynnLuvsLux said:


> Heading out with my beautiful iridescent blue!


What an amazing amazing blue  Lovely together with your outfit.


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking fabulous, love the bag and jacket!



Thank you darling Bibi [emoji5]


----------



## MarLie

Kendie26 said:


> Wow what a stunning picture MarLie!! Love all the white...your hands are gorgeous!



Thankyou for your lovely compliment[emoji847]. I love all that white too, the sun is finally shining[emoji2]


----------



## Sterntalerli

Rami00 said:


> Reissue in action


OT: Love the coat. May I ask where from? 

Love the whole look. Your bag looks pretty


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Mandu79 said:


> Easter Sunday dinner with the family and treating my iridescent khaki WOC to an outing.....
> 
> View attachment 4410628



hello Mandu79,

sorry but I cannot help my self from asking..did you shorten the strap? how? Thanks!!


----------



## Rami00

Sterntalerli said:


> OT: Love the coat. May I ask where from?
> 
> Love the whole look. Your bag looks pretty


Thank you. The coat is from All Saints.


----------



## Law

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday again with Coco handle and very old sunglasses.
> Hope who celebrated Easter had a wondeful time.
> 
> View attachment 4410935



Gorgeous Bibi! Love the colour of your coco handle and that blouse is so pretty


----------



## stylistbydesign

Medium tweed flap (and Gucci sandals [emoji6])


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Medium tweed flap (and Gucci sandals [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 4411515



[emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Out for a drive  with my 2018 Classic Lambskin Maxi


----------



## myccstory-

Out with my very first Chanel today on a sunny, beautiful, spring day! I’ve made many Chanel purchases since the first, but this one will always be really special.


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Medium tweed flap (and Gucci sandals [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 4411515


Supa stylin’ as always girlfriendLove the colors in your flap~they are happy/cheerful colors that match your awesome personality


----------



## Mandu79

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> hello Mandu79,
> 
> sorry but I cannot help my self from asking..did you shorten the strap? how? Thanks!!



Hello! Well spotted!!!!! [emoji102] 

I did shorten the strap, just tied with a little ribbon on the inside so it’s a better length for me  x


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Supa stylin’ as always girlfriendLove the colors in your flap~they are happy/cheerful colors that match your awesome personality



Thanks, Ms. K!  I had to have the happy colored tweed! Most of the darker or paler tweeds are too sedate for me.  Hahaha! [emoji23][emoji175][emoji4][emoji304]


----------



## EmilyM111

New Flap on her first hols


----------



## Rami00

newcalimommy said:


> This looks like Mississauga!





xsouzie said:


> Brought out the Boy today...
> View attachment 4400239


I thought it was Mississauga too


----------



## Superbe

nikka007 said:


> New Flap on her first hols



It’s so beautiful, is this M/L with silver hardware?


----------



## EmilyM111

Superbe said:


> It’s so beautiful, is this M/L with silver hardware?


Yes, thank you


----------



## myccstory-

I’m about to head out and saw my rose bag together with my favorite cup and decided that they needed a photo together. Hope you all are having a fabulous day!


----------



## Bags_4_life

LynnLuvsLux said:


> I’m about to head out and saw my rose bag together with my favorite cup and decided that they needed a photo together. Hope you all are having a fabulous day!


Don’t forget that it’s with the roses too! very pretty


----------



## merekat703

First day out for my new to me jumbo!


----------



## Roz2019

nikka007 said:


> New Flap on her first hols


You bought this bag recently, this year in Chanel boutique?  Cos I’m looking for a m/l chevron caviar but the boutique only has the dull matt which I didn’t like preferring the shiny and puffy caviar instead.  Told me to wait maybe next year or longer.  Your bag is very pretty


----------



## Bags_4_life

My Favourite C’s - Chanel and Chucks!


----------



## EmilyM111

Roz2019 said:


> You bought this bag recently, this year in Chanel boutique?  Cos I’m looking for a m/l chevron caviar but the boutique only has the dull matt which I didn’t like preferring the shiny and puffy caviar instead.  Told me to wait maybe next year or longer.  Your bag is very pretty


Thank you. Yes, it’s a March 2019 purchase. Didn’t plan the purchase as bought a boy literally 2 weeks earlier and saw the flap at that time but couldn’t get it out of my head ( I mean to me it’s THE perfect caviar and it’s chevron- super combo). Here’s the link to the bag number but think they belonged to the previous collection (cruise I think) and they literally had last 2

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/welcome-our-awesome-march-2019-hauls.1006283/page-27


----------



## merekat703

Headed to work


----------



## Bentley1

Two new Chanel goodies, Chanel Reissue & Graffiti Sneakers.  And my little one photo bombing with his ice cream spoon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

merekat703 said:


> First day out for my new to me jumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414464


Love this!!


----------



## bfly

Essentials for today[emoji4]


----------



## deb68nc

I love this pink from 19s. If anyone is on the fence about the iridescent one this is a nice option. It reminds me of the chevron mini from 2017


----------



## stylistbydesign

Old Medium Patent Tweed Boy and my fave Chanel slides [emoji175] DD calls this one “Pinky Poo”. [emoji23]


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s neutrals 
Have a great Sunday evening


----------



## lifeactually

Easy flap Bag


----------



## umamanikam

With my red caviar mini today .


----------



## tnv101805

LynnLuvsLux said:


> My first time posting! How have I never seen this forum? I’m so excited to be here. I had my hubby take this photo this morning of my Chanel sling backs and bag in action. Hope you’re all having a fantastic Sunday!



Is this grey? And love your shoes btw


----------



## Cassandra7695

My new trendy cc (medium)!


----------



## stylistbydesign

umamanikam said:


> With my red caviar mini today .



This is the PERFECT shade of red![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## boomer1234

Chanel and coffee - always makes me happy!


----------



## myluvofbags

boomer1234 said:


> Chanel and coffee - always makes me happy!


This color is stunning!


----------



## boomer1234

myluvofbags said:


> This color is stunning!


Thank you!!!


----------



## surfer

Out and about with my trusty 2.55


----------



## Cool Gal

andforpoise said:


> I love this! Is this a small or m/l?


It’s a small. Sorry for late reply!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Cool Gal said:


> View attachment 4404998


Beautiful!!! Love it!! We are bag twins!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

MarLie said:


> Yes! I like the combo with white pants. It makes the leopard print more of a spring/summer look [emoji847]


Ok thank you!


MarLie said:


> Easter details[emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4410948


Love your all white outfit, WOC and bracelet!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> I love you in ANYTHING girlfriend!!!


Aww you're too kind!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Bella BEAUTIFUL! What a stunning pic of you my dear friend!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE you & Coco together. Awesome blouse too!


Thank you again for your kindest words as always!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Law said:


> Gorgeous Bibi! Love the colour of your coco handle and that blouse is so pretty


Aww thank you soo much!!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Medium tweed flap (and Gucci sandals [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 4411515


Wow what a colorful bag, perfect for pop of color and for spring and summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

nikka007 said:


> New Flap on her first hols


LOVE LOVE this beauty!! Perfection!! Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

merekat703 said:


> Headed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415060


Very chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bentley1 said:


> Two new Chanel goodies, Chanel Reissue & Graffiti Sneakers.  And my little one photo bombing with his ice cream spoon


Timeless beauty and fabulous sneakers!


----------



## Bibi25260

stylistbydesign said:


> Old Medium Patent Tweed Boy and my fave Chanel slides [emoji175] DD calls this one “Pinky Poo”. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4416946


Perfect match!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> Today’s neutrals
> Have a great Sunday evening
> View attachment 4417034


I just recently have worn these booties also they're still comfy right?
Great combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

lifeactually said:


> Easy flap Bag
> View attachment 4417303


Bummed I couldn't snatch this bag in this color back then, happy to see yours: it's a beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

umamanikam said:


> With my red caviar mini today .


Beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cassandra7695 said:


> My new trendy cc (medium)!


You look so chic! Lovely bag, jacket and love your hair!


----------



## Bibi25260

boomer1234 said:


> Chanel and coffee - always makes me happy!


Litlle beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

surfer said:


> View attachment 4419061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my trusty 2.55


Looking stunning!


----------



## zeronohiya

Sharing my beautiful red WOC[emoji173]️


----------



## MarLie

Bibi25260 said:


> Ok thank you!
> 
> Love your all white outfit, WOC and bracelet!



Thank you! Its my favorite everyday bracelet. You have a good eye for details[emoji6]


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> I just recently have worn these booties also they're still comfy right?
> Great combo!


Absolutely  . Thanks


----------



## EmilyM111

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE LOVE this beauty!! Perfection!! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Bentley1

Bibi25260 said:


> Timeless beauty and fabulous sneakers!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## bisousx

Casual work outfit with 2018 Mini.. black caviar with light gold hardware.


----------



## SarahBrown

My Chanel bag with me at the Chanel store.


----------



## Sylly

LynnLuvsLux said:


> Heading out with my beautiful iridescent blue!


Wow, your entire outfit is PERFECTION! Is your suit Chanel as well? It is stunning!


----------



## Carlybelle

Finally took out my blue iridescent.


----------



## hokatie

Carlybelle said:


> View attachment 4421750
> 
> Finally took out my blue iridescent.


Wow! It’s nice blue color. I’m currently looking for a blue handbag that is matching with my recent purchase of blue espadrilles.May I ask what year is for this classic flap? Thanks!


----------



## cmontoya1989

Tonimichelle said:


> Beautiful boy and you look gorgeous!



My bag for the weekend!


----------



## MahaM

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 4420456
> 
> 
> Sharing my beautiful red WOC[emoji173]️


Looks lovely on you..


----------



## ipekkeles




----------



## Bags_4_life

zeronohiya said:


> View attachment 4420456
> 
> 
> Sharing my beautiful red WOC[emoji173]️


Love your pops of red!


----------



## Carlybelle

hokatie said:


> Wow! It’s nice blue color. I’m currently looking for a blue handbag that is matching with my recent purchase of blue espadrilles.May I ask what year is for this classic flap? Thanks!



Just bought it last week; it’s a ‘19.


----------



## mstran87

brunch and rosé hehe


----------



## luvlux64

MΛY ƬΉΣ 4ƬΉ BΣ ЩIƬΉ YӨЦ


----------



## hokatie

Carlybelle said:


> Just bought it last week; it’s a ‘19.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeny09

Been using this cardholder inside my vintage small purse lately.


----------



## Raffaluv

ipekkeles said:


> View attachment 4422449


 
Love love your ballet flats!  I have a red pair & can’t wait to wear them this spring! 

“Running” errands  on rainy day! Tweedy!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Took my girl to see a show


----------



## bisousx

Sunday casual look with my trusty east/west flap.


----------



## merekat703

At lilly Pulitzer


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Decided to go shopping for the day with my jumbo as my companion [emoji4]


----------



## Shorty2cute

Ready .....set...action..


----------



## lms910

New to me beige single flap!!!!!


----------



## deb68nc

I seriously love this pink flap


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my jumbo[emoji12]


----------



## sbuxaddict

lms910 said:


> New to me beige single flap!!!!!
> View attachment 4427879


Absolutely stunning! I'm a sucker for single flap  Where did you find it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Shorty2cute said:


> Ready .....set...action..


I love the smaller flap in your first pic - I've wanted that one forever! You look great with it.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

At Wine Women and Shoes!


----------



## lms910

sbuxaddict said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'm a sucker for single flap  Where did you find it?



A reseller on instagram!! I’ll PM you.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

lms910 said:


> A reseller on instagram!! I’ll PM you.



Can I get a Pm, too? I'm always on the lookout for a good reseller.


----------



## dailylux

Chanel and denim for mothers day! Happy Mothers day to all you Moms!


----------



## shijay

❤️❤️


----------



## rulebabe

My 11 year old single flap jumbo came to Costa with me today!!! I asked my husband if it was weird that my bag was that old


----------



## hokatie

rulebabe said:


> My 11 year old single flap jumbo came to Costa with me today!!! I asked my husband if it was weird that my bag was that old


It’s lovely and still looks like new.


----------



## FunBagz

It’s been a while for an action shot for me, but here is my jumbo with shiny ruthenium hardware


----------



## rulebabe

hokatie said:


> It’s lovely and still looks like new.


Thanks.


----------



## hokatie

Wearing the shoes for the first time today.


----------



## queenvictoria2

FunBagz said:


> It’s been a while for an action shot for me, but here is my jumbo with shiny ruthenium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4431089




off topic but what Brand is your jacket ?


----------



## ipekkeles




----------



## FunBagz

queenvictoria2 said:


> off topic but what Brand is your jacket ?



The brand is BlankNYC


----------



## loubprincess

Shorty2cute said:


> Ready .....set...action..



Beautiful picture


----------



## Shorty2cute

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I love the smaller flap in your first pic - I've wanted that one forever! You look great with it.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Shorty2cute

loubprincess said:


> Beautiful picture


Thank you!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Chanel Boy in Stingray. Small but beautiful!


----------



## maelvoer

I’ve been persistently going back and forth to the boutique to check the availability of the classic flap and today is my lucky day! Finally got my dream bag


----------



## mnl

Enjoying the sunset in a rotating restaurant with my coco handle


----------



## _Cina

mnl said:


> View attachment 4434863
> View attachment 4434864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the sunset in a rotating restaurant with my coco handle


Wow! Loving your Coco Handle but also the view. What restaurant is this?


----------



## rulebabe

Rachyrach2k said:


> I bought a bag organiser from Amazon which works really well in keeping the bag so structured. I don’t think a base shaper would have the same effect.


Thank you


----------



## mnl

_Cina said:


> Wow! Loving your Coco Handle but also the view. What restaurant is this?


Thanks.  It’s Wolfgang Puck’s 560 Sky Restuarant in Dallas.  Food was really good


----------



## umamanikam

Bag for the day....medium lambskin flap


----------



## brownwalsh23

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


https://gizmodo.com/is-this-the-mistress-who-took-down-the-ceo-of-best-buy-5901903


----------



## Mavissaurus

Hi all.. im new to this forum. Here’s my new classic flap in beige iridescent coming home with me from London!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

X


----------



## Smiley_S

Going up the mountain in Boone. NC!


----------



## Sparklett22

maelvoer said:


> I’ve been persistently going back and forth to the boutique to check the availability of the classic flap and today is my lucky day! Finally got my dream bag


Lucky you!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

My very first Jumbo flap... love it so much! The tag says color is White but it is actually more of a pale gray/taupe color. [emoji177]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pretty beige flap for fam outing


----------



## alisil

Classic flap


----------



## Sylly

alisil said:


> Classic flap


The epitome of timeless classic style!


----------



## alisil

Sylly said:


> The epitome of timeless classic style!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Wiggerl

My Woc in Action


----------



## Wiggerl

My Jumbo in Action


----------



## Wiggerl

My Jumbo-Baby


----------



## Wiggerl

A happy bag-Family


----------



## sbuxaddict

alisil said:


> Classic flap


So chic! How did you get the straps to stay so short while carrying the purse?


----------



## alisil

sbuxaddict said:


> So chic! How did you get the straps to stay so short while carrying the purse?



Like this! I don’t put a lot of things heavy things in my bag too so it makes it a bit easier. I usually have my phone, wallet, lipstick, a compact powder, keys and maybe a charger


----------



## Pastakillah

umamanikam said:


> Bag for the day....medium lambskin flap


Your lambskin looks so luscious!


----------



## Pastakillah

Pink*Petunia said:


> View attachment 4439042
> View attachment 4439043
> 
> My very first Jumbo flap... love it so much! The tag says color is White but it is actually more of a pale gray/taupe color. [emoji177]


Congrats on your new Jumbo , she’s gorgeous! You’re very brave and bold on getting a light colored bag. A definite stand out on a sea of black


----------



## sbuxaddict

alisil said:


> Like this! I don’t put a lot of things heavy things in my bag too so it makes it a bit easier. I usually have my phone, wallet, lipstick, a compact powder, keys and maybe a charger


Ah, thank you! Will have to try this


----------



## umamanikam

Pastakillah said:


> Your lambskin looks so luscious!


Thank you it is .Its a 2009 bag


----------



## Pastakillah

umamanikam said:


> Thank you it is .Its a 2009 bag


Wow! Ten years old and looking good. I know caviar is practical but lambskin is so, so luxurious.


----------



## umamanikam

Pastakillah said:


> Wow! Ten years old and looking good. I know caviar is practical but lambskin is so, so luxurious.


Yes it is .i have caviar but still love lambskin .


----------



## Chanell0

umamanikam said:


> Thank you it is .Its a 2009 bag


10 years old, lambskin and it looks brand new pretty amazing. I end up always getting a scratch on my lambskin leather no matter how careful I am


----------



## umamanikam

Chanell0 said:


> 10 years old, lambskin and it looks brand new pretty amazing. I end up always getting a scratch on my lambskin leather no matter how careful I am


There are few scratches but I condition with Cadillac and it goes off .


----------



## Tuned83

Springtime sunshine in London


----------



## hakyugyu

My love for BLUE


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hakyugyu said:


> My love for BLUE


Gorgeous!  The blue was the prettiest of 19S, imho


----------



## Sferics

merekat703 said:


> Headed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415060


I love the colors of your outfit!


----------



## Sferics




----------



## bella89

Enjoying a cocktail before getting in line for _Kiss Me Kate.

_


----------



## iferodi

Everything on point and I'm loving your medium cc! May I ask where you got your jacket/blazer from? TIA 


Cassandra7695 said:


> My new trendy cc (medium)!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Pastakillah said:


> Congrats on your new Jumbo , she’s gorgeous! You’re very brave and bold on getting a light colored bag. A definite stand out on a sea of black


Thank you! I live in a tropical climate & rarely wear black, so while I appreciate the beauty of a classic black Chanel bag I’m not sure I would get much use out of one. I honestly love the black Jumbo flap so much, though,...maybe I should add more black to my wardrobe just so I can get one haha!


----------



## Tuned83

When your 2 year old is also a fan....


----------



## Bags_4_life

Tuned83 said:


> When your 2 year old is also a fan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444899


 So cute! I have 3 boys so not currently worrying about sharing, but some days I wish I had someone to share with (if that makes sense).


----------



## 3threebabies

Bags_4_life said:


> So cute! I have 3 boys so not currently worrying about sharing, but some days I wish I had someone to share with (if that makes sense).


I feel you. Maybe we will be blessed with granddaughters—or at least special daughters-in-law...


----------



## Chanel923

Bags_4_life said:


> So cute! I have 3 boys so not currently worrying about sharing, but some days I wish I had someone to share with (if that makes sense).





3threebabies said:


> I feel you. Maybe we will be blessed with granddaughters—or at least special daughters-in-law...


Same boat with the three boys.  All I get is “ Mom, did your bag change color again ?”  It’s all ML but just different color.


----------



## deb68nc

Happy Memorial Day everyone


----------



## neofight




----------



## hokatie

Blue Channel espadrilles and a medium wallet.


----------



## Antonia

Me and my vintage lambskin cross body


----------



## am1ly

Timeless


----------



## Tuned83

Bags_4_life said:


> So cute! I have 3 boys so not currently worrying about sharing, but some days I wish I had someone to share with (if that makes sense).


I completely understand what you mean. And I am secretly happy she is a girly girl


----------



## Weekend shopper




----------



## kellytheshopper

Taking a little rest after being unboxed! My new-to-me 3 Flap bag! I’m sooooo excited to finally be in the Chanel club


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Love this bag so much!


----------



## Irene7899

Bought last year and wear only today


----------



## iferodi

Irene7899 said:


> Bought last year and wear only today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448360


Wow, those are gorgeous! Perfect for summer and those white jeans


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Out and about with my dreamy lil iridescent pink!


----------



## Venessa84

Girls’ night; therefore broke out the Beauty Lock


----------



## scivolare

Prior to making a shoe choice! I wear this one so rarely but the color is so special.


----------



## SDC2003

With my reissue at the beach. Our room isn’t ready yet so I brought her onto the beach with me in a larger beach bag lol.


----------



## iferodi

scivolare said:


> Prior to making a shoe choice! I wear this one so rarely but the color is so special.
> 
> View attachment 4450435
> 
> View attachment 4450436



Love love loveeee that color!


----------



## Anesthestia

I went to fancy brunch with my Paris-Edinburgh M/L Tricolor Classic Flap today!
The lighting makes the stitching look almost like a fake bag 


(P.S. The eggs benedict was almost the best I'd ever had... mmmm)


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Out with my rectangular mini
Also holding my Chanel sling backs in their dust bag as I don’t drive wearing them..
Also wearing my cc black and white pearl earrings!


----------



## iferodi

My new addition at my birthday dinner last night ♥️


----------



## Luckystar01

maelvoer said:


> I’ve been persistently going back and forth to the boutique to check the availability of the classic flap and today is my lucky day! Finally got my dream bag


I always tought that this bag always was available in store, can i Ask where u live?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

A bad marriage has ended, my Prince has proposed. What better way to celebrate than by buying my holy grail? Reissue in small, I think it's called the 224? Aged caviar leather(I believe) with gold hardware. I'm glad went with the reissue style over the CC/classic, it's less obvious and somehow seems modern.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Out with my rectangular mini
> Also holding my Chanel sling backs in their dust bag as I don’t drive wearing them..
> Also wearing my cc black and white pearl earrings!




I love that outfit- who's the brand?


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I love that outfit- who's the brand?


Hi.. thanks for the compliment.
It is by a Pakistani design house called Sana Safinaz.. you can check out their website


----------



## l.ch.

With my one and only Chanel on a car ride!


----------



## Miss_Lili

Pink*Petunia said:


> Thank you! I live in a tropical climate & rarely wear black, so while I appreciate the beauty of a classic black Chanel bag I’m not sure I would get much use out of one. I honestly love the black Jumbo flap so much, though,...maybe I should add more black to my wardrobe just so I can get one haha!


I also live in a tropical climate and I am struggling deciding what color bag to get. Everyone points to black but i rarely reach for my current black bags it just doesnt feel the same in the tropics. Do you have any favorite neutrals for tropical climate bags?


----------



## B4GBuff

Still in India. It was a special holiday for Sikhs and the Gurdwara (sikh temple) was packed. Think lots of junk food Indian style, music, mingling, etc. Ps home in  Canada I dont wear Indian clothes all the time... LOL but here I do with the in laws. My MIL and niece.


----------



## julsdallas

My first Deauville. Lovin’ it!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

At the boutique with my coco handle


----------



## julsdallas

Out for Saturday lunch.


----------



## hokatie

My espadrilles is ready to kick off the summer .


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

hokatie said:


> My espadrilles is ready to kick off the summer .


Lovely navy blue color!  And great shot!  It's starting to actually feel like summer in SF now


----------



## tolliv

Love at first site.


----------



## bella89

Taking my new mini out for the first time today for some shopping.  I love how my Chanel bags can work when I feel like wearing jeans and a t-shirt or Lilly Pulitzer.


----------



## Jtrautman89

Using my card holder I got in Paris in March for the first time today!!


----------



## Sparklett22

Took her out for the first time. It looks almost coral but it’s more a dark pink. Love her.


----------



## hokatie

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Lovely navy blue color!  And great shot!  It's starting to actually feel like summer in SF now


Thank you! Yeah, the summer is finally coming to town


----------



## mnl

WOC at Hamilton


----------



## Hobbiezm

Out for date night with the hubby


----------



## Chanel923

Hobbiezm said:


> Out for date night with the hubby


Everything here is so pretty.


----------



## hikarupanda

Going out with my vintage camera bag + J12 365 watch yesterday. I love everything about this bag, the CC lock, the tassel, oh and that yummy lambskin, it’s the perfect size and shoulder drop for me too. And in such great condition after like 25 years!


----------



## Shorty2cute

Brought the family to work today!






  My first time wearing my new ballet flats!


----------



## Dextersmom

hikarupanda said:


> Going out with my vintage camera bag + J12 365 watch yesterday. I love everything about this bag, the CC lock, the tassel, oh and that yummy lambskin, it’s the perfect size and shoulder drop for me too. And in such great condition after like 25 years!


Fabulous camera bag!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shorty2cute said:


> Brought the family to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time wearing my new ballet flats!


Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## graci3

Happy with the shortened length (temporary) of my rectangular mini! I’m 5’4 and always felt like the 23” strap drop was too long.


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Karl inspired outfit: all black 227, cc top with pearls, necklace and cruise booties with pearl button.
> 
> View attachment 4355110


perfect dearest Bibi - it was a sad day


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest, happiest HELLO to all of your beauties & all of my greatest PF lovelies!!! Thank you so much for your kind messages...it means a lot & I really appreciate your sweet sentiments! One of you (you know who you are) emailed me letting me know Auvina & others had inquired where I’ve been. All is well here, just super busy with a move that we are embarking on & it’s been more work than I expected....but all is well! Because of the move, I’ve also been super busy  “purging”/Kon Mari’ing my wardrobe & other stuff so I’m also taking this time to keep my handbag obsession in check, so I’m not sure how often I will visit PF. I just wanted to explain & come on here to send my VERY BEST to ALL of you darlings, most especially all of the incredible women that I still keep in touch with & so many others. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully! I do think of you gals often. I beg forgiveness if I am missing tagging any of my “special gals.”XOX Big Hugs always!
> @Bibi25260 @Auvina15 @Iamminda @BlueCherry @Jkfashionstyle @Vanana @Dextersmom @Miss_Dawn @frick&frack @Mimmy @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork @muchstuff @peacebabe @love2learn @March786 @Law @luvlux64 @stylistbydesign @ironic568 @nicole0612 @Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender @whateve@Sparkletastic


dearest Kendie, so sorry for my late reply - I have been busy with the aftermath of our move too - finally feeling settled.
How are you? I hope everything went well and we will see you back on the forum soon


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with my all black 227 and Chanel tie.


always so chic


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Last friday with Coco handle for some sparkle....
> Still unsure about leopard print with white pants  what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4410934


love love love, you my dear look stunning in everything


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A little goodie for my workweek. I plan to have coffee out with coworkers every single day this week so she can be seen often


----------



## carrie8i8

graci3 said:


> Happy with the shortened length (temporary) of my rectangular mini! I’m 5’4 and always felt like the 23” strap drop was too long.
> 
> View attachment 4458211


looks like the perfect length!  How did you shorten it?  With a ribbon?


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> perfect dearest Bibi - it was a sad day





March786 said:


> always so chic





March786 said:


> love love love, you my dear look stunning in everything


@March786 Thank you soo much   you're soo super sweet!! I really appreciate you took the time to comment on older posts  and thanks again for your compliments!!


----------



## Bibi25260

It's been a while and back from vacation. I only tookmy mini on vacation, so here's a casual vacation shot.
P.S. I really miss the forum app....


----------



## graci3

carrie8i8 said:


> looks like the perfect length!  How did you shorten it?  With a ribbon?



Yes! I shortened to 21” as I’ve figured out that’s my ideal crossbody length. I actually used a small metal link on only one side of the bag. I like it because I can tuck the extra length on the side and it’s not in the way when I open the bag. I’m not with my bag right now but I will take a picture for you later!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while and back from vacation. I only tookmy mini on vacation, so here's a casual vacation shot.
> P.S. I really miss the forum app....
> 
> View attachment 4458672



Fabulous vacation shot — always great to see you, lovely Bibi .


----------



## msPing

Took this mini reissue out for the day!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while and back from vacation. I only tookmy mini on vacation, so here's a casual vacation shot.
> P.S. I really miss the forum app....
> 
> View attachment 4458672


Happy to you around dear Bibi. ❤️


----------



## Sylly

Sparklett22 said:


> Took her out for the first time. It looks almost coral but it’s more a dark pink. Love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456753


Did you by any chance get this on Fashionphile? I was following one like this, and see that one is now sold. 
It is not a color I would think I usually gravitate towards, but as soon as I saw it, I loved it. It seems to be the epitome of cheerful spring/summer color. 

Congrats on a GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## Sparklett22

Yes, purchased from fashionphile...it still had the tag attached. I’m just learning to consolidate from totes to carrying just the minimal items in this bag. 




Sylly said:


> Did you by any chance get this on Fashionphile? I was following one like this, and see that one is now sold.
> It is not a color I would think I usually gravitate towards, but as soon as I saw it, I loved it. It seems to be the epitome of cheerful spring/summer color.
> 
> Congrats on a GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## Sylly

Sparklett22 said:


> Yes, purchased from fashionphile...it still had the tag attached. I’m just learning to consolidate from totes to carrying just the minimal items in this bag.


That is awesome! I finally switched over to smaller bags in the last couple of years as well. I used to think I needed to have a million things with me at all times, until I finally realized I never used or needed 90 percent of it. So now I carry just the basics: phone, small wallet or card holder, one or two lippies at the most (not the dozen that used multiply in my big bags!) my keys and my sunglasses. 

You are going to LOVE the freedom of a small bag that is crossbody. The fact that it is a gorgeous Chanel is the icing on the CAKE


----------



## B4GBuff

Going to an engagement party today Indian style  with miss python!


----------



## tat2dh

LynnLuvsLux said:


> My first time posting! How have I never seen this forum? I’m so excited to be here. I had my hubby take this photo this morning of my Chanel sling backs and bag in action. Hope you’re all having a fantastic Sunday!


Beautiful!! What color is your Boy? Loooove the color!


----------



## graci3

carrie8i8 said:


> looks like the perfect length!  How did you shorten it?  With a ribbon?







It’s a small metal loop from a keychain. But you should be able to find this kind of metal link at Michael’s or any other kind of craft store in the jewelry making section.


----------



## Sylly

B4GBuff said:


> Going to an engagement party today Indian style  with miss python!
> 
> View attachment 4459145


That bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## plpc

My Vanity met her friend today


----------



## Shannelrosa

Just picked up my Chanel Just Mademoiselle from Designer exchange.


----------



## emmajayne

Shannelrosa said:


> Just picked up my Chanel Just Mademoiselle from Designer exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460351
> View attachment 4460350


Fab, is it from paddy in Dublin? X


----------



## Shannelrosa

emmajayne said:


> Fab, is it from paddy in Dublin? X


Hi...Designer exchange Birmingham store x


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> It's been a while and back from vacation. I only tookmy mini on vacation, so here's a casual vacation shot.
> P.S. I really miss the forum app....
> 
> View attachment 4458672


Absolutely fabulous!!! Loving this shot. Mini flap is a great bag for travel, can be easily stuck in a carry on or big tote too! I’ve missed you, my lovely friend!


----------



## bfly




----------



## nvie

At a wedding dinner with
Chanel Half Moon WOC in Black Caviar


----------



## ricababes




----------



## s.h.e

19S matte pink chevron CF


----------



## PryncessT

The classic flap also doubles as a comfy pet pillow! Hehehehehe


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Father’s Day Outing


----------



## myccstory-

Out for a day of errands yesterday with one of my favorite Chanel purchases ever. This tote is so classy, and uber  functional! I’ve used it more than any of the other Chanel bags I own.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Father’s Day Outing


Love that shade of pink and *love* that dress!


----------



## hokatie

Today’s brunch with my m/l classic.


----------



## luvlux64

First time wearing my cream Business Affinity small flap bag. Have a blessed Sunday everyone


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Forgot how light jumbo can be with lamb instead of caviar!


----------



## deb68nc

I love my little boy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Father’s Day Outing


Beautiful! And it looks amazing crossbody - you're lucky to be able to wear it that way and look great!


----------



## hokatie

Just found a best shot for the outfit. Sorry for report!


----------



## Sylly

luvlux64 said:


> First time wearing my cream Business Affinity small flap bag. Have a blessed Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4463538
> View attachment 4463539


I love this combo SO MUCH!


----------



## MLDella

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Father’s Day Outing


Like the bag, but LOVE those Puma’s!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

My coco handle having late night dessert and a matcha latte


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Beautiful! And it looks amazing crossbody - you're lucky to be able to wear it that way and look great!


Aww thanks dearesttttttt!!!  Not always though my black m/l looks pretty weird on me but I tried not to be bothered coz I need free hands sometimes to run aft my toddler


----------



## Firstchanellv28

MLDella said:


> Like the bag, but LOVE those Puma’s!


Haha yeah!!! My new found love puma in pinkish purplish


----------



## Firstchanellv28

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Love that shade of pink and *love* that dress!


Hehehe thanks love!!!  Pink somehow makes me happy


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent purple M/L CF.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple M/L CF.


Love your bag and shoes! They look matching in different angles of light.


----------



## hokatie

My bag is matching with my car seat .


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple M/L CF.



Love the skirt- what brand is it?


----------



## Dextersmom

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Love the skirt- what brand is it?


Thanks.  It is Michael Kors. 


hokatie said:


> Love your bag and shoes! They look matching in different angles of light.


Thank you hokatie.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple M/L CF.


Looking sooo pretty, my friend! Your iridescent purple flap is stunning, and I really like your skirt!


----------



## Auvina15

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> My coco handle having late night dessert and a matcha latte


I love this bag!!! It’s so gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Father’s Day Outing


I adore this whole look, my dear! 
Your pink flap is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking sooo pretty, my friend! Your iridescent purple flap is stunning, and I really like your skirt!


Thank you so much, my lovely friend @Auvina15.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple M/L CF.



So beautiful—you and your gorgeous CF!  This purple is absolutely stunning—one of the best new colors in the last couple of years IMO.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful—you and your gorgeous CF!  This purple is absolutely stunning—one of the best new colors in the last couple of years IMO.


Oh IM, you are just the sweetest. Thank you.


----------



## Ambarabella

M@y said:


> View attachment 3412550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for a vintage chanel flap too until i saw a bag with a stamp COCO below the "Made in France" stamping. Is it authentic? Thanks for help


It is Authentic. It is a 1986-88 classic double flap bag. However did any one reply on the background of it? Is it more valuable since it's so rare?


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Fabulous vacation shot — always great to see you, lovely Bibi .


@Iamminda hello  there! And of course always great to see and hear you!
Thank you very much! 


Chanelandco said:


> Happy to you around dear Bibi. ❤️


Aww thank you! 


Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!!! Loving this shot. Mini flap is a great bag for travel, can be easily stuck in a carry on or big tote too! I’ve missed you, my lovely friend!


@Auvina15 Thank you soo much for your lovely compliment!!  I've missed you too! 
And you're soo right: easily stuck in a carryon which I did....


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Father’s Day Outing


Looking very cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

LynnLuvsLux said:


> Out for a day of errands yesterday with one of my favorite Chanel purchases ever. This tote is so classy, and uber  functional! I’ve used it more than any of the other Chanel bags I own.


It is very classy and a bit different! Love it!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> First time wearing my cream Business Affinity small flap bag. Have a blessed Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4463538
> View attachment 4463539


It looks white but either way very nice light accessoiries!


----------



## Bibi25260

Snowflake_mb said:


> Forgot how light jumbo can be with lamb instead of caviar!


A beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple M/L CF.


You're back?! 
Happy to see you again! Looking fabulous as ever!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You're back?!
> Happy to see you again! Looking fabulous as ever!


Thank you so much, beautiful Bibi.


----------



## luvlux64

Bibi25260 said:


> It looks white but either way very nice light accessoiries!


I think it is white  ... more like an off white than cream. Anyway, I was scared to use it the entire time


----------



## ShootingstarsMsJ

Hi all, this is my second Chanel piece. Bought this week to celebrate passing my PhD! The flap wallet in caviar leather with GHW. Thought I should commemorate this moment with something specia! Hope everyone's having a fab day!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

missjennylh said:


> Hi all, this is my second Chanel piece. Bought this week to celebrate passing my PhD! The flap wallet in caviar leather with GHW. Thought I should commemorate this moment with something specia! Hope everyone's having a fab day!


It’s lovely! And congratulations!


----------



## Mandy3399

Going home


----------



## misszhou

Going to see my obgyn with this jumbo☺


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been a while since I posted here. I’m happy to post new Chanel items 
Hope everyone’s having a great Spring Season


----------



## BettiM

Chanel Hollywood hobo out and about - perfect for just throwing things in


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Casual Friday shoes for the office....


----------



## Dextersmom

BettiM said:


> Chanel Hollywood hobo out and about - perfect for just throwing things in


Oh, that is so cool.  I love a good hobo.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.


----------



## More bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.


Great outfit, beautiful red accents!


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.



This is how one wears red Chanel. Lovely ... I love this red. Been dreaming of red Chanel but have not found the right red...


----------



## Phiomega

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while since I posted here. I’m happy to post new Chanel items
> Hope everyone’s having a great Spring Season
> View attachment 4467331


Great haul. Particularly love this unique item... beautiful seasonal item...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.


Gorgeous YOU and gorgeous red flap, my friend!!!  Hmmm... actually I love everything on ya!!!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while since I posted here. I’m happy to post new Chanel items
> Hope everyone’s having a great Spring Season
> View attachment 4467331
> View attachment 4467334
> View attachment 4467332
> View attachment 4467333
> View attachment 4467335
> View attachment 4467336
> View attachment 4467337


Such an eye candy, luvluv64! I love every single piece here!


----------



## clonline

Wearing my earrings and new brooch today for a girls brunch. Chanel accessories really elevate a casual outfit and I think i'm addicted to collecting accessories now.


----------



## luvlux64

Phiomega said:


> Great haul. Particularly love this unique item... beautiful seasonal item...





Auvina15 said:


> Such an eye candy, luvluv64! I love every single piece here!



Thank you  ... I’ve been busy with my Instagram & I couldn’t keep up with TPF at the same time  ... I’m so excited for Summer with these beauties  ... Have a great summer guys


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous YOU and gorgeous red flap, my friend!!!  Hmmm... actually I love everything on ya!!!


Hello, my beautiful and kind hearted friend. Thank you so much.  I hope that you are well. 


More bags said:


> Great outfit, beautiful red accents!


Thank you so much, more bags. 



Phiomega said:


> This is how one wears red Chanel. Lovely ... I love this red. Been dreaming of red Chanel but have not found the right red...


What a sweet thing to say,  Phiomega.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.



Gorgeous CF .  Beautifully styled as always DM .


----------



## Iamminda

Took my Reissue out for my Special Anniversary Dinner — took this quick pic in the Ladies Room.  Have a great weekend


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue out for my Special Anniversary Dinner — took this quick pic in the Ladies Room.  Have a great weekend


It’s so wonderful seeing the post of your gorgeous Reissue again, lovely IM!!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous CF .  Beautifully styled as always DM .


Thank you, my sweet friend IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue out for my Special Anniversary Dinner — took this quick pic in the Ladies Room.  Have a great weekend


Happy Anniversary, my friend!!!  I hope that you had a wonderful evening.  Your Reissue is gleaming.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> It’s so wonderful seeing the post of your gorgeous Reissue again, lovely IM!!! Happy Anniversary!





Dextersmom said:


> Happy Anniversary, my friend!!!  I hope that you had a wonderful evening.  Your Reissue is gleaming.



Thanks so much, my lovely friends .


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue out for my Special Anniversary Dinner — took this quick pic in the Ladies Room.  Have a great weekend


Happy Anniversary! Your reissue is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## lili45

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.


Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## lili45

s.h.e said:


> View attachment 4463250
> 
> 19S matte pink chevron CF


Great outfit!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Happy Anniversary! Your reissue is as beautiful as ever.



Thank you V .  Hope you had a fun weekend getaway


----------



## Dextersmom

lili45 said:


> Gorgeous outfit!


Thank you.


----------



## deb68nc

My new to me So black mini


----------



## iferodi

BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations


----------



## Dextersmom

Last 2 days with my black lambskin medium CF.


----------



## princeali189

Here is my brand new O-Case card holder. Im in love!!


----------



## mnl

Red coco handle with Chanel sneakers


----------



## mnl

Coco keeping me company while I drink wine  .  I love this bag!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Executive Cerf Tote - an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

This is my chevron statement flap in action oh about 4 months ago...


----------



## ranipark

Here is my new baby!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last 2 days with my black lambskin medium CF.



Looking so beautiful dear DM .   I especially love that second look .   Happy  Summer friend


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so beautiful dear DM .   I especially love that second look .   Happy  Summer friend


Thank you so much, my lovely friend IM.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my beige flap!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B M/L CF paired with red spa slides.


Agree with Auvina: LOVE everything!! But that bag....  :loveyes: 


Dextersmom said:


> Last 2 days with my black lambskin medium CF.


Love your style!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Took my Reissue out for my Special Anniversary Dinner — took this quick pic in the Ladies Room.  Have a great weekend


Happy belated Anniversary!! 
A timeless beauty and perfect for the occasion.


----------



## Bibi25260

mnl said:


> View attachment 4470911
> 
> Coco keeping me company while I drink wine  .  I love this bag!


Love it too!


----------



## Bibi25260

WillstarveforLV said:


> Executive Cerf Tote - an oldie but a goodie!
> View attachment 4471216


Indeed a goodie! Have the same scarf and totally forgot about it....
Perfect match!


----------



## Bibi25260

ranipark said:


> Here is my new baby!


Congrats, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving my beige flap!


You look stunning! Bag, shoes and earings perfect match!


----------



## Bibi25260

Miss Shiva for today


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Agree with Auvina: LOVE everything!! But that bag....  :loveyes:
> 
> Love your style!


Thank you so much, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva for today
> 
> View attachment 4472042


Looking fabulous, as per usual.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva for today
> 
> View attachment 4472042


Wow, looking very cool, darling Bibi!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last 2 days with my black lambskin medium CF.


These dresses were really made for beautiful you, DM!!! So pretty! Such a stunning classic bag, and I love your ACCESSORIES!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bibi25260 said:


> Miss Shiva for today
> 
> View attachment 4472042


Love the Shiva!!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Happy belated Anniversary!!
> A timeless beauty and perfect for the occasion.



Thank you Bibi .  You and Miss Shiva look great.  I always enjoy your lovely mod shots.   Hope you had a great vacation earlier this summer


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

New pink coco handle under lounge lighting


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> These dresses were really made for beautiful you, DM!!! So pretty! Such a stunning classic bag, and I love your ACCESSORIES!


You are too kind to me, Auvina.  Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

New coco handle making her first trip to the boutique


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> You look stunning! Bag, shoes and earings perfect match!


Hehe always love your compliment my dear friend!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Looking fabulous, as per usual.





Auvina15 said:


> Wow, looking very cool, darling Bibi!





WillstarveforLV said:


> Love the Shiva!!





Iamminda said:


> Thank you Bibi .  You and Miss Shiva look great.  I always enjoy your lovely mod shots.   Hope you had a great vacation earlier this summer


Thank you very much lovely ladies for the sweet words!! 

@Iamminda Yes I had a great vacation thank you was much needed , happy Summer!


----------



## Summersplash

Bringing out my latest addition out for some sun and fun! Here’s the Gabrielle mini Clutch on Chain from 19A collection!


----------



## BettiM

Summer is finally here. Enjoying it with my 'for me new' perforated red mini ❤


----------



## Purrsey

Spa day with Jumbo-single


----------



## immuchtoofly

first ever Chanel which I bought in Rome about two weeks ago! 
double flap in medium / caviar


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Deauville from '19C


----------



## Feyi

nikka007 said:


> New Flap on her first hols





Bentley1 said:


> Two new Chanel goodies, Chanel Reissue & Graffiti Sneakers.  And my little one photo bombing with his ice cream spoon


lovely... please can we see a mod shot of the bag. Thanks


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Late night desserts with my mini lucky charms


----------



## DutchGirl007

2019  Combat Boots...  they remind me of the type of boots women used to wear at the turn of the 20th century almost to Victorian, in their lace up detail.  They are very very beautiful leather they smell amazing & they will soften up to be lifetime boots!  I am very happy with my purchase


----------



## steffysstyle

Out with my beige beauty today!


----------



## Summersplash

Casual day out with my new reissue mini in Red. The more I look at it, the more I love it!


----------



## Feyi

NateSelwyn25 said:


> A bad marriage has ended, my Prince has proposed. What better way to celebrate than by buying my holy grail? Reissue in small, I think it's called the 224? Aged caviar leather(I believe) with gold hardware. I'm glad went with the reissue style over the CC/classic, it's less obvious and somehow seems modern.


love this. May I ask the cost if you don't mind. Is this seasonal?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Blessed Week


----------



## deb68nc

Ootd...blue mini


----------



## HJeon

It’s too hot to wear espadrilles in Europe ☀️☀️


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Feyi said:


> love this. May I ask the cost if you don't mind. Is this seasonal?


$5600, and it is indeed seasonal, part of the fall 2019 lineup. Collection code is 19A.


----------



## Feyi

NateSelwyn25 said:


> $5600, and it is indeed seasonal, part of the fall 2019 lineup. Collection code is 19A.


Thanks for the response. Will contact my SA. Congratulations too


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanels in action by the pool! 


My white BA in an all white outfit! 


Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## dbcelly

steffysstyle said:


> Out with my beige beauty today!
> 
> View attachment 4475255


Omg this beige is beautiful!  Is this a small and what season is it from?


----------



## Irene7899

Chanel tweed open toe heel and small denim bag


----------



## redjellybean

Today, at a friend’s wedding


----------



## steffysstyle

dbcelly said:


> Omg this beige is beautiful!  Is this a small and what season is it from?



Thanks, yes it's a small flap. It's the classic beige clair but the colour shows up differently in photos (depending on lighting and how I edit the photo (exposure, contrast and warmth).


----------



## umamanikam

My reissue woc for the day .


----------



## rubyredshooz

My GST hanging out with me at work


----------



## Zucnarf

ranipark said:


> Here is my new baby!



Amazing color!!
Can you post more pic of color on daylight?
Is that small?


----------



## ranipark

Zucnarf said:


> Amazing color!!
> Can you post more pic of color on daylight?
> Is that small?


Yes! Its pretty small. Here are some more pics


----------



## Zucnarf

ranipark said:


> Yes! Its pretty small. Here are some more pics



Thank you!!
Do you find the color much darker tjen regular beige clair?


----------



## ranipark

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!!
> Do you find the color much darker tjen regular beige clair?



Yes I do think its a lot darker than the beige you see on most chanel bags so it took me by surprise when I got the
package in the mail but I love it and cant stop looking at it! highly recommend. looks so good when wearing a dress.


----------



## Zucnarf

ranipark said:


> Yes I do think its a lot darker than the beige you see on most chanel bags so it took me by surprise when I got the
> package in the mail but I love it and cant stop looking at it! highly recommend. looks so good when wearing a dress.


----------



## Zucnarf

ranipark said:


> Yes I do think its a lot darker than the beige you see on most chanel bags so it took me by surprise when I got the
> package in the mail but I love it and cant stop looking at it! highly recommend. looks so good when wearing a dress.



Forum is not working well for me 
I Like it a lot!! Enjoy your beautiful bag!
Thank you for the pics


----------



## Bibi25260

WillstarveforLV said:


> Deauville from '19C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474201


Perfect tote with jeans and perfect combo with the shoes! Love your arm candy!


Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Late night desserts with my mini lucky charms


Very cute mini!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Out with my beige beauty today!
> 
> View attachment 4475255


Perfect classy outfit for summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Summersplash said:


> Casual day out with my new reissue mini in Red. The more I look at it, the more I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4475757


Love it too!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Blessed Week


Looking chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> Chanel tweed open toe heel and small denim bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476855


Perfect combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

umamanikam said:


> View attachment 4478118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reissue woc for the day .


LOVE LOVE it!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bibi25260 said:


> Perfect tote with jeans and perfect combo with the shoes! Love your arm candy!
> 
> Very cute mini!



Thank you  my dear Bibi25260 !


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with Cuba flap and bracelet.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## JLbb

Lovely ring


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and bracelet.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4480648



Lovely outfit!


----------



## Summersplash

My favorite jewelry pieces from Chanel.
Although without crystals or stones, this is very versatile and great in matching many different styles!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and bracelet.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4480648



Looking so stylish as always Bibi . Really like this look


----------



## Sparklett22

Out and about...


----------



## Bella.sapphire

Just another day with this beauty


----------



## eena1230

Ready to watch Spiderman with my Chanel mini


----------



## B4GBuff

Finally found a blouse that works well wearing my new 19s iridescent beige gabrielle in the 'belt' style! I'm absolutely loving how many ways you can wear this bag!!! I think I like the gabrielle more than the classic flap now actually!!! Blouse is actually a long Indian kurti which is hand embroidered and hand stonework. Love the half bell sleeves. The pink and gold matches my bag perfectly LOL.


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Lovely outfit!


Merci!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Looking so stylish as always Bibi . Really like this look


Thank you soo much, so sweet of you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and bracelet.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4480648


You look amazing!!


----------



## Clifmar

My first Chanel!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225 Reissue.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Introducing beignets to friends during Essence Festival in the French Quarter....my first Chanel.


----------



## Roz2019

Summersplash said:


> My favorite jewelry pieces from Chanel.
> Although without crystals or stones, this is very versatile and great in matching many different styles!
> 
> View attachment 4480797


Love the earrings. You bought them recently?


----------



## amstevens714

B4GBuff said:


> Finally found a blouse that works well wearing my new 19s iridescent beige gabrielle in the 'belt' style! I'm absolutely loving how many ways you can wear this bag!!! I think I like the gabrielle more than the classic flap now actually!!! Blouse is actually a long Indian kurti which is hand embroidered and hand stonework. Love the half bell sleeves. The pink and gold matches my bag perfectly LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4481227



Really lovely!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue.


Your bag is truly a beauty, DM!!!  I love the dress... it’s sooo cute and looks perfect on you! Absolutely FABULOUS, my friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and bracelet.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4480648


I adore this whole look, Bibi! What a unique beautiful flap, and I do love your bracelets!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue.



Summer perfection — LOVE everything!!   Just beautiful


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Summer perfection — LOVE everything!!   Just beautiful





Auvina15 said:


> Your bag is truly a beauty, DM!!!  I love the dress... it’s sooo cute and looks perfect on you! Absolutely FABULOUS, my friend!


My two lovelies, Auvina and IM.   Thank you, my beautiful friends.


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap and bracelet.
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4480648


Beautiful outfit dear Bibi ❤️


----------



## anniepersian

In the toilets in Chanel Bond Street, apart from the toilet it is a nice room for a selfie!


----------



## Sparklett22

Going to dinner with the hubs.


----------



## Summersplash

Roz2019 said:


> Love the earrings. You bought them recently?



I bought them last year. Love to wear them as they go with everything!


----------



## Yuki85

My favorite Chanel bag! Very practical!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Out with my mini in Prague ❤️


----------



## nvie

Dinner with Brilliant WOC


----------



## Marlee

nvie said:


> Dinner with Brilliant WOC


 Your WOC is gorgeous!


----------



## Purrsey

Big sister went to pick up new mini sister


----------



## bugn

nvie said:


> Dinner with Brilliant WOC



The plate at that restaurant ARE beautiful and the fact the chopsticks aren't just plain wood. I am so OVER asking for chopsticks and getting the sticks in paper to separate.


----------



## nvie

Marlee said:


> Your WOC is gorgeous!


DH picked this years ago, a colour that I wouldn’t even consider but I’m glad he did as it’s so unique.


----------



## Shoppingalways

WillstarveforLV said:


> Deauville from '19C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474201


Nice bracelet con left side


----------



## EmmJay

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4481867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing beignets to friends during Essence Festival in the French Quarter....my first Chanel.


Cafe Du Monde and Chanel for the win!!! Yes!!!


----------



## amstevens714

anniepersian said:


> View attachment 4482760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the toilets in Chanel Bond Street, apart from the toilet it is a nice room for a selfie!


Love the matching bag and sneakers!


----------



## elisabettaverde

EmmJay said:


> Cafe Du Monde and Chanel for the win!!! Yes!!!



Yes indeed!! Powdered sugar everywhere, sultry heat, music wafting from every corner....what a place!


----------



## anniepersian

amstevens714 said:


> Love the matching bag and sneakers!



Thanks so much!


----------



## APhiJill

My bag is doing desk duty at the my office. I work as an admin in a security alarm firm...mostly men


----------



## lili_shop

Bag of the day.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing!!


 thank you, soo sweet of you!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue.


Love the combo bag and slippers and of course your perfect summer outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4481867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing beignets to friends during Essence Festival in the French Quarter....my first Chanel.


Love your bag and color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> I adore this whole look, Bibi! What a unique beautiful flap, and I do love your bracelets!


Aww thank you very much! Very sweet of you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful outfit dear Bibi ❤️


Merci!


----------



## Bibi25260

anniepersian said:


> View attachment 4482760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the toilets in Chanel Bond Street, apart from the toilet it is a nice room for a selfie!


Such a cool pic and outfit! Yes Chanel toilets are a good place for selfies


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> Big sister went to pick up new mini sister


Perfect company! Where is the lil sister?


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> thank you, soo sweet of you!
> 
> Love the combo bag and slippers and of course your perfect summer outfit!


Thank you so much, Bibi.


----------



## Purrsey

Here. Hee.


----------



## Purrsey

First day out


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Shopping in H&M the other day. Love the size of this bag. ❤️
Although I’ve just noticed brown marks on quite a few areas on the chain. Maybe tarnishing? I’ll attach a pic. Can anyone help, this cant be normal surely!?
This bag has been used no more than 10 times since it was purchased in 2016 I know that’s terrible, but I love it so much. I’m trying to get used to wearing it a bit more and stop worrying. Also this is my first time uploading photos not on the app so apologies if it doesn’t work!


----------



## amstevens714

Went a friend’s store opening. Did NOT realize how dressy is was going to be ‍♀️ But I did bring my flap which never sees the light of day so that’s something


----------



## elisabettaverde

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your bag and color!



Thanks!  I bought it preloved and the metallic was a bit faded so I used touched it up with Angelus leather paint in pearlescent gold.


----------



## KirA22

Finally took her out on a date night!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Passenger seat espadrille selfie...


----------



## XCCX

Purrsey said:


> First day out


 
Stunning! Black and gold is everything!


----------



## XCCX

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Shopping in H&M the other day. Love the size of this bag. ❤️
> Although I’ve just noticed brown marks on quite a few areas on the chain. Maybe tarnishing? I’ll attach a pic. Can anyone help, this cant be normal surely!?
> This bag has been used no more than 10 times since it was purchased in 2016 I know that’s terrible, but I love it so much. I’m trying to get used to wearing it a bit more and stop worrying. Also this is my first time uploading photos not on the app so apologies if it doesn’t work!
> View attachment 4487519



Is it humid where you live? Do you store your bags in their boxes?

I used to store in the box in a humid weather but luckily only the CC logo tarnished and they replaced it in the boutique. Now I never store any bag in the box, only dust bags and use silica gel bags as well..


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

With my fellow bag twin @sammix3 at the boutique


----------



## ThePcollector

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3308383
> 
> 
> In the Crown Club after the Charlotte Hornets rather surprising win over the San Antonio Spurs


love it


----------



## ThePcollector

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> With my fellow bag twin @sammix3 at the boutique


----------



## ccbaggirl89

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Shopping in H&M the other day. Love the size of this bag. ❤️
> Although I’ve just noticed brown marks on quite a few areas on the chain. Maybe tarnishing? I’ll attach a pic. Can anyone help, this cant be normal surely!?
> This bag has been used no more than 10 times since it was purchased in 2016 I know that’s terrible, but I love it so much. I’m trying to get used to wearing it a bit more and stop worrying. Also this is my first time uploading photos not on the app so apologies if it doesn’t work!
> View attachment 4487519


Looks like rust spots or tarnish. You can probably ask a jeweler - yellow gold is an alloy mix so they can likely polish it up or advise you how to do it. It's normal and happens to some bags sooner than others and for various reasons. It's a great bag


----------



## s.h.e

lili45 said:


> Great outfit!



Thanks dear


----------



## Yuki85

One week vacation ✌️


----------



## annaria

Not me. But seen today while on an afternoon hike.


----------



## redsand03

Monday Mornings at work are easier to get through when you've got Chanel staring back at you. 
Debuting my newly refurbished Vintage Beige Flap! Very similar to the Diana Flap, but with a twist.


----------



## happiness07

Me vs the vessel vs the  NY rain !its a small coco handle but on me it looks huge


----------



## Bags_4_life

anniepersian said:


> View attachment 4482760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the toilets in Chanel Bond Street, apart from the toilet it is a nice room for a selfie!


I love your bag and shoes! This is great room for a selfie, I wasn’t wearing Chanel when I did my Bond Street selfie a few years, ago but I chose this angle for the infinity reflection, the loo really does ruin it though!


----------



## XCCX

My newest addition..


----------



## Naminami

In the middle of furry dolls


----------



## artax

Out w my mini reissue


----------



## mnl

Wandering around Heidelberg with WOC...my best travel companion


----------



## Chanelandco

It has been a while since I posted in this thread...
The mini is really great for running errands during summertime


----------



## hokatie

Happy Friday with my lovely ballerinas!


----------



## Tahoe10

My new to me WOC


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Naminami said:


> In the middle of furry dolls


Are those Mickey Mouse Vans you're wearing, by any chance?


----------



## Naminami

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Are those Mickey Mouse Vans you're wearing, by any chance?


 it’s butterflies vans


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Naminami said:


> it’s butterflies vans


Love 'em!


----------



## Tuned83

Summer time park rambling.


----------



## EmmJay

happiness07 said:


> Me vs the vessel vs the  NY rain !its a small coco handle but on me it looks huge


LOVE!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

I did a black and white look for church today with this adorable little drawstring bag.  Now I’m getting ready to settle in for a sleepy afternoon with this Very Cherry Ghirardelli Cheesecake and the Sunday papers.


----------



## Summersplash

Out with my Gabrielle Clutch on Chain, enjoying the view of it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 19S Sea Shell bag.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 19S Sea Shell bag.


Love your bag! It’s so simple but elegant and looks good on you.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 19S Sea Shell bag.


Love this bag on you — such a pretty look DM


----------



## hikarupanda

Not a typical Chanel, but that’s what I love about it! My vintage Chanel circa 1998 in action.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag on you — such a pretty look DM


Thank you, my sweet friend IM. 


hokatie said:


> Love your bag! It’s so simple but elegant and looks good on you.


Thank you so much, hokatie.  You are too kind.


----------



## creamyscreamy

jourai said:


> Day out with my caramel mini [emoji173]️ hope everyone is having a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200770


Which year/season is this from?


----------



## eveisme

My boy and I going out for a ride


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> First day out


Love this look! Very elegant and casual chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

artax said:


> Out w my mini reissue
> View attachment 4492465


Looking stunning and great background!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> It has been a while since I posted in this thread...
> The mini is really great for running errands during summertime


Wow what a view and love your mini! Great pics!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 19S Sea Shell bag.


Love your entire look! Soo summery! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Time for Coco handle and bracelet (bottom one).
Enjoy your summer!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Time for Coco handle and bracelet (bottom one).
> Enjoy your summer!
> 
> View attachment 4497754


Gorgeous outfit my dear Bibi and the colors combination is on point ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your entire look! Soo summery! Gorgeous bag!


Thank you, Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Time for Coco handle and bracelet (bottom one).
> Enjoy your summer!
> 
> View attachment 4497754


Speaking of summery, your look is summer perfection; cool and shimmery.


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Time for Coco handle and bracelet (bottom one).
> Enjoy your summer!
> 
> View attachment 4497754



What a lovely look Bibi — from head to toe .  Happy Summer to you too


----------



## Dextersmom

Trying to stay cool with my 17B beauty.


----------



## Allthedays

Tahoe10 said:


> View attachment 4493672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me WOC


Love this, do you have any outfit shots you’re happy to share? I just can’t decide gold versus silver and wondered how you decided, thanks!


----------



## Naminami

Lunch with


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Trying to stay cool with my 17B beauty.



Hoping it wasn’t too hard to stay cool with a red-hot beauty like this .  Such a pretty look DM


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Gorgeous outfit my dear Bibi and the colors combination is on point ❤️


Thank you very much! The sandals look darker in the pic than irl.


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely look Bibi — from head to toe .  Happy Summer to you too


You're super sweet, thank you soo much for the compliment!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Speaking of summery, your look is summer perfection; cool and shimmery.


Aww thank you  



Dextersmom said:


> Trying to stay cool with my 17B beauty.


You look very cool but your red is smoking hot! That red is beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Aww thank you
> 
> 
> You look very cool but your red is smoking hot! That red is beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Hoping it wasn’t too hard to stay cool with a red-hot beauty like this .  Such a pretty look DM


Thank you both, sweet IM and Bibi!!


----------



## Summersplash

Out with my beige reissue mini. Love it!


----------



## eveisme

Bring home this 19B red with LGHW .. I'm in love


----------



## mnl

Coco handle keeping me company during my treatment


----------



## FunBagz

Catching a show in the city with my Boy WOC


----------



## alisil

CF


----------



## Dimmsumm520




----------



## chanjechanelz

Surprised me with a ring and a mini


----------



## lms910

Date night in my new Frame dress that matches perfectly with my new burgundy flap!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

chanjechanelz said:


> Surprised me with a ring and a mini



Congratulations!


----------



## sinny1

Bentley1 said:


> Trying on my two new pink pretties


Hi @Bentley1 is this reissue a 225 or 226? looks gorgeous! thanks


----------



## matchamatcha2019

chanjechanelz said:


> Surprised me with a ring and a mini



WOW, both are incredibly beautiful!! Congratulations!!! 
What an amazing surprise 
Wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness with your partner...and of course more Chanel


----------



## Bentley1

sinny1 said:


> Hi @Bentley1 is this reissue a 225 or 226? looks gorgeous! thanks


Hi thank you!! It’s 225 size


----------



## sophiebed

Enjoying the sunny weather with my new (to me) bag!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Before take off✈️


----------



## Mani2017

Going to work with my Reissue


----------



## sheilaru

OsloChic said:


> Still in love with my boy[emoji847]
> Probably need to think about changing into a more summery bag soon though[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406132


Love this bag! I'm debating on the boy or the top handle for my 1st Chanel. Any opinions?


----------



## sheilaru

Anna Carroll said:


> My Coco baby is 2 years old now but still in a perfect condition ♥️


Love this bag! I'm debating on the boy or the top handle for my 1st Chanel. Any opinions?


----------



## sheilaru

xsouzie said:


> Brought out the Boy today...
> View attachment 4400239


Love this bag! I'm debating on the boy or the top handle for my 1st Chanel. Any opinions


----------



## sheilaru

happiness07 said:


> Me vs the vessel vs the  NY rain !its a small coco handle but on me it looks huge


Love this bag! I'm debating on the boy or the top handle for my 1st Chanel. Any opinions?


----------



## sheilaru

Bella.sapphire said:


> Just another day with this beauty


Love this bag! I'm debating on the boy or the top handle for my 1st Chanel. Any opinions?


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and CC sandals.


----------



## Jodior

Took my square mini out for the first time today. I was shocked when I managed to find a square mini in the boutique last week!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and CC sandals.



Looking lovely dear DM .  Great looking tank top too


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely dear DM .  Great looking tank top too


Thank you, my sweet friend IM.


----------



## mstran87

first time taking her out! metallic beige mini statement ^_^ ❤


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Beige and black vanity case at the boutique


----------



## sheilaru

EmmJay said:


> Maxi caviar, CC brooch, and I headed to dinner at Pappadeaux.
> 
> View attachment 4373584
> View attachment 4373585


That jacket girl!


----------



## sheilaru

Itsrainingstars said:


> Out today with my boy!





EmmJay said:


> Maxi caviar, CC brooch, and I headed to dinner at Pappadeaux.
> 
> View attachment 4373584
> View attachment 4373585


I need some help.  I'm getting my first Chanel bag soon.  I'm debating on the boy bag or the top handle flap.  What is your opinion? BTW I'm more of a casual girl, I don't know if that matters.


----------



## hokatie

Chanel espadrilles and lunch date with my husband ❤️.


----------



## sheilaru

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I would love to share my joy with all my beautiful, lovely, wonderful, kind friends here! I had a great time at the boutique for the cruise collection! Without further ado let me share all the pretty lil ”Chanels in Action Shot!!!!  I’m just excited!  I’m still deciding and if I decided I may or may not at least I have beautiful memories of it with you guys, my chanel enthusiast and coco chanel fans!


super cute


----------



## sheilaru

xsouzie said:


> Brought out the Boy today...
> View attachment 4400239


Omg


----------



## B4GBuff

Gabby on Air Canada International Business Class Pod New Delhi to Vancouver.


----------



## B4GBuff

Annnnnnd my new to me medium Gabby in python bronze. 

I can actually carry things in the medium. The small is very small inside so aside from mobile and card holder and a few other essentials... but does anyone think the medium looks too big on me?? For reference I am 5'2" so I'm not very tall.

As a side note I sold my python classic flap to get this one. Gabby is more my style. But hoping I made the right decision as in does it not look overbearing on me...


----------



## jenniferelaine

My new-to-me So Black Boy hanging out on my desk at work.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today in a Zara top and Chanel reissue 226.


----------



## ViCharm

Added my beautiful brooch on to the pant strap/belt of my cigarette bottoms


----------



## MainlyBailey

Girls' trip in Fort Lauderdale - on a Gondola tour with my mini


----------



## lifeactually

Bibi25260 said:


> Time for Coco handle and bracelet (bottom one).
> Enjoy your summer!
> 
> View attachment 4497754


Love your whole outfit and pairing !


----------



## MainlyBailey

lifeactually said:


> Love your whole outfit and pairing !


Thank you! Definitely a cute bag to dress up a $20 dress


----------



## XCCX

Black and gold in action!


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
You might notice that they’re actually just one bag. Yes, I had it re-dyed, and luckily never regretted for that. Of course I loved the original color but then I found it too much (for my wallet) having both Diana flap bag and CF (M/L) bag in dark beige caviar. (I had later a DIOR lambskin re-dyed and was so sorry for that because it was a FAIL, and of course never thinking of re-dyeing again).
One of my most favorite bags ever and ever.


----------



## Sparklett22

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> You might notice that they’re actually just one bag. Yes, I had it re-dyed, and luckily never regretted for that. Of course I loved the original color but then I found it too much (for my wallet) having both Diana flap bag and CF (M/L) bag in dark beige caviar. (I had later a DIOR lambskin re-dyed and was so sorry for that because it was a FAIL, and of course never thinking of re-dyeing again).
> One of my most favorite bags ever and ever.


That is amazing! May I ask who you used?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Sparklett22 said:


> That is amazing! May I ask who you used?


Thanks Sparklett22. I love it very much. 
I sent the bag to a local consignment shop in Vietnam and the service was done by the owner himself who is of real expertise and profound knowledge. But for the next time, my Miss DIOR in lambskin was not that luck because the owner didn’t do the job but have it done by his worker. So I don’t recommend you sending your bag/bags to a shop where you can’t be aware of who’s gonna touch it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and CC sandals.


Love your casual chic outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

mstran87 said:


> first time taking her out! metallic beige mini statement ^_^ ❤


Stunning bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Beige and black vanity case at the boutique


Gorgeous bag and perfect color combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

nycmamaofone said:


> Today in a Zara top and Chanel reissue 226.


Love your outfit and your bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

MainlyBailey said:


> Girls' trip in Fort Lauderdale - on a Gondola tour with my mini


Looking chic and I LOVE your mini chevron!


----------



## Bibi25260

lifeactually said:


> Love your whole outfit and pairing !


Thank you, very sweet of you!


----------



## Bibi25260

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> You might notice that they’re actually just one bag. Yes, I had it re-dyed, and luckily never regretted for that. Of course I loved the original color but then I found it too much (for my wallet) having both Diana flap bag and CF (M/L) bag in dark beige caviar. (I had later a DIOR lambskin re-dyed and was so sorry for that because it was a FAIL, and of course never thinking of re-dyeing again).
> One of my most favorite bags ever and ever.


Wow it looks like new!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your casual chic outfit!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow it looks like new!


Thank you.
I got it in pristine condition with help of my friend. And it still looks new even now.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Beige and black vanity case with refreshing lemonade on a summer day  and at the boutique with matching coin purses


----------



## nashpoo

10 more days until I'm due! Taking out my grey small flap today


----------



## YBcozYnot

WillstarveforLV said:


> Executive Cerf Tote - an oldie but a goodie!
> View attachment 4471216


I do love your bag and your scarf. I love everything about your photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
I expected seeing more of this beauty. Please share your Affinity Business Backpack in every color available. Has anyone of you got the burgundy as in the photo?


----------



## Tykhe

New 19b red flap on the beach!


----------



## Sparklett22

YBcozYnot said:


> Thanks Sparklett22. I love it very much.
> I sent the bag to a local consignment shop in Vietnam and the service was done by the owner himself who is of real expertise and profound knowledge. But for the next time, my Miss DIOR in lambskin was not that luck because the owner didn’t do the job but have it done by his worker. So I don’t recommend you sending your bag/bags to a shop where you can’t be aware of who’s gonna touch it.


Beautiful!


----------



## hikarupanda

With my vintage camera bag with tassel today!


----------



## APhiJill

I’m picking up a few things at Walmart. Yes, I’m a little extra carrying a Chanel in Walmart #DontJudgeMe lol


----------



## sharonwang

On a coffee break with my medium blue/black vanity case. ☕️


----------



## LV_4ever

From the top of the Spanish Steps in Rome


----------



## yoyotomatoe

White medium filigree


----------



## nycmamaofone

Bibi25260 said:


> Love your outfit and your bag!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Using my new camelia WOC for the first time at dinner


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my pink mini.


----------



## sophiebed

Never not on my phone lol


----------



## deb68nc

At work with my 17b mini


----------



## JoRW

On the way to work ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my pink mini.



This pink is so beautiful and it looks fantastic with your dress DM


----------



## minababe

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4506955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more days until I'm due! Taking out my grey small flap today



beautiful and congrats on your upcoming baby


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This pink is so beautiful and it looks fantastic with your dress DM


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## YBcozYnot

First time with the new purchase...


----------



## Summersplash

My 18c red mini and 19b red zippy coin purse. Love both reds!


----------



## Hana45

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> I expected seeing more of this beauty. Please share your Affinity Business Backpack in every color available. Has anyone of you got the burgundy as in the photo?


Have you noticed changes on the flap of your business affinity backpack? It looks like an air pocket.


----------



## BettiM

Found my dream bag! First outing (to work ) with my large Enchained Chanel boy ...can’t believe I found it


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my pink mini.


Hello there, my beautiful friend!You look sooo gorgeous as always, and I do love this shade of pink, love the shimmer on it!
Wishing you a fantastic summer, DM!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

BettiM said:


> Found my dream bag! First outing (to work ) with my large Enchained Chanel boy ...can’t believe I found it


How did you like it? I'm thinking of purchasing one in the near future and wanted to know how heavy it got throughout the day, accessibility,etc.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hana45 said:


> Have you noticed changes on the flap of your business affinity backpack? It looks like an air pocket.


Hello,
I didn’t notice the ‘air pocket’ (if any) because it is unnoticeable in reality. But I do find the caviar is softer than caviar in other flap bags that I have, which I think makes sense: backpacks are made for more casual use, aren’t they?


----------



## XCCX

Fresh from the box!

Excuse the leggings! Whoops!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Hello there, my beautiful friend!You look sooo gorgeous as always, and I do love this shade of pink, love the shimmer on it!
> Wishing you a fantastic summer, DM!


Oh hello there, my sweet and beautiful friend!!  You are so kind and it is so nice to hear from you.   My summer has been great and I hope that yours is too.


----------



## twerkin4abirkinn

My first post!


----------



## BettiM

BagsNBaguettes said:


> How did you like it? I'm thinking of purchasing one in the near future and wanted to know how heavy it got throughout the day, accessibility,etc.


Hi, I’m totally in love with it so I may be biased  to be really frank: it’s quite alright - it’s the larger size and I think I would have preferred a medium. The leather is amazing and shiny, but it’s soft and not as structured as other Boys - so of not full it does wrinkle up a bit. 
Hope you find a lovely one  x


----------



## Hana45

Dinner is served.


----------



## TeeCee77

Here we go! First day out with my gray medium flap.


----------



## Charlottegyd

In my passenger seat!! My Chanel Timeless Classic Tote! So in love!


----------



## missconvy

My foray info the Chanel world. I’m loving it!


----------



## B4GBuff

Yesterday enjoying the sun back in Canada! The medium python gabby is quick becoming my most practical bag due to the size it can hold everything I need. I just dont want to damage it being python... but I can see it being my every day bag easily. 

Also does the medium look too big on me? I'm 5'2" for reference. I also have the small gabby un 19s iridescent beige but while it looks more dressy, it doesn't hold much.


----------



## mnl

First outing with 19B red tote.  I love this color!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

My coco handle modeling a twilly


----------



## 22sora

Recently found this chanel pink pst from 2003 (semi-vintage) in such a great condition and I’ve been loving it since I got it


----------



## S.sara

cruise19 backpack


----------



## ipekkeles




----------



## Bibi25260

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Using my new camelia WOC for the first time at dinner


Wow stunning and beautiful color!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my pink mini.


I'm not into pink but that shade is gorgeous and perfect with your sandals to pop your summer dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Hana45 said:


> Dinner is served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510054


Beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

mnl said:


> First outing with 19B red tote.  I love this color!
> View attachment 4511103


Yes gorgeous color and tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> My coco handle modeling a twilly


Cute coco handle! Did you got that beautiful twilly?


----------



## Bibi25260

ipekkeles said:


> View attachment 4512572


A little beauty!


----------



## Lookelou

My new square mini (the “orangey red” from recent summer collection) on vacation in Europe with me! It changes colour imo depending on the lighting- best description I can come up with is tomato red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Other day with Cuba flap and bracelet (for the ones with a good eye )
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap and bracelet (for the ones with a good eye )
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4512736


You look fabulous with your beautiful unique flap, Bibi! It’s great seeing ya! Wishing you a wonderful summer!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> I'm not into pink but that shade is gorgeous and perfect with your sandals to pop your summer dress!


Thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Other day with Cuba flap and bracelet (for the ones with a good eye )
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4512736


Summertime chic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lookelou said:


> My new square mini (the “orangey red” from recent summer collection) on vacation in Europe with me! It changes colour imo depending on the lighting- best description I can come up with is tomato red!


Love it.


----------



## FunBagz

My husband is a parrot head, so...


----------



## Auvina15

FunBagz said:


> My husband is a parrot head, so...
> View attachment 4513122


GORGEOUSNESS!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Sunday afternoon


----------



## gatorpooh

Out shopping in my new sandals and with my beloved jumbo  ❤️


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Bibi25260 said:


> Cute coco handle! Did you got that beautiful twilly?


Thank you!  I didn’t get the red twilly as I’m not a fan of red, but I’m planning on getting the grey twilly (same design) for my light grey coco handle!


----------



## deb68nc

I am finally at purse peace. If there’s such a thing. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ShinyW

gatorpooh said:


> Out shopping in my new sandals and with my beloved jumbo  ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513453


Beautiful dress, beautiful handbag. Just lovely.


----------



## Sparklett22

Latte with this beauty.


----------



## gatorpooh

ShinyW said:


> Beautiful dress, beautiful handbag. Just lovely.


Thank you


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I know it’s insane! I have two black classic that looks so alike but different! One is my first ever holy grail jumbo lambskin with ghw! The other is a black m/l caviar with ghw I bought a couple of months back!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4513782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally at purse peace. If there’s such a thing. Thanks for letting me share



Wow! Love all of them!


----------



## Roz2019

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I know it’s insane! I have two black classic that looks so alike but different! One is my first ever holy grail jumbo lambskin with ghw! The other is a black m/l caviar with ghw I bought a couple of months back!


Jumbo is very roomy and practical but rather big for an evening outing whereas the size m/l looks very nice on you.  Do you also have a m/l in beige too and which one you prefer in size and color?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Roz2019 said:


> Jumbo is very roomy and practical but rather big for an evening outing whereas the size m/l looks very nice on you.  Do you also have a m/l in beige too and which one you prefer in size and color?


Thank you so much! Love them both! Jumbo looks really good dressing up/down despite being practical! 

The m/l is not much roomier than the small size! If we are only talking about my three classic pieces; 

In terms of practicality; 1. Black m/l caviar 2. Beige m/l caviar 3. Jumbo lambskin 

But in terms of which being my favorite it’s quite the opposite; 1. Jumbo lambskin 2. Beige m/l caviar 3. Black m/l caviar!  

I’ve seen your post you have quite a number or black bags! 
Hence get a beige in m/l or even a small size but the iconic size for beige Claire would be m/l. 
I prefer lighter colors in smaller flaps!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Graffiti backpack.


----------



## B4GBuff

Out enjoying walking trails along the beach with my lamb m/l... no I was not dressed for the beach LOL. It was an impromptu walk after shopping.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous with your beautiful unique flap, Bibi! It’s great seeing ya! Wishing you a wonderful summer!


@Auvina15 Hello there  and of course it's great seeing you too! Thank you very much for the compliment 
Have a great summer!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Summertime chic.


Thank you 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Graffiti backpack.


Ooohhh a gold backpack    it's gorgeous and perfect for your summery colorful outfit!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> My husband is a parrot head, so...
> View attachment 4513122


What a summery and colorful outfit and bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

gatorpooh said:


> Out shopping in my new sandals and with my beloved jumbo  ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513453


Amazing look, love all: your bag, sandals and dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Thank you!  I didn’t get the red twilly as I’m not a fan of red, but I’m planning on getting the grey twilly (same design) for my light grey coco handle!


Oohh this one comes in grey also? I've only seen the red and navy. Can you share a pic?


----------



## Bibi25260

Sparklett22 said:


> View attachment 4514185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latte with this beauty.


Indeed a beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I know it’s insane! I have two black classic that looks so alike but different! One is my first ever holy grail jumbo lambskin with ghw! The other is a black m/l caviar with ghw I bought a couple of months back!


Both are timeless beauty and perfect for a classy lady like you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Don't know the name of this one but it's from 2011 and it doesn't have a flap (only front pocket) but a zipper.
Excuse the dirty mirror and sneakers!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Graffiti backpack.


Very chic and stylish, DM! And I absolutely adore your backpack!


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Don't know the name of this one but it's from 2011 and it doesn't have a flap (only front pocket) but a zipper.
> Excuse the dirty mirror and sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 4516322


What a cool bag, Bibi!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very chic and stylish, DM! And I absolutely adore your backpack!





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ooohhh a gold backpack    it's gorgeous and perfect for your summery colorful outfit!


You are both so sweet!! Thank you, my friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Don't know the name of this one but it's from 2011 and it doesn't have a flap (only front pocket) but a zipper.
> Excuse the dirty mirror and sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 4516322


I love this bag, Bibi.  It looks so luxe and useable.


----------



## Phiomega

It was love at first sight. I came to look at the wallet. I saw this red on a compact wallet. I asked if they have the bag in this color. I saw the bag and I fell for it. I LOVE this red and I like the light gold hardware. Very classy. I put some thinking for 48 hours - asked some TPF friends for opinion, and finally came back to bring her home. Kept test of my outfit simple to let her shine on her inaugural trip.


----------



## Iana24

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4516489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was love at first sight. I came to look at the wallet. I saw this red on a compact wallet. I asked if they have the bag in this color. I saw the bag and I fell for it. I LOVE this red and I like the light gold hardware. Very classy. I put some thinking for 48 hours - asked some TPF friends for opinion, and finally came back to bring her home. Kept test of my outfit simple to let her shine on her inaugural trip.


Hi @Phiomega the red looks good in your picture! I went there last week and bring home the medium. It was the last medium and I asked to see this size. The small was flawless, the medium had bouncy sides. Too bad the small is too small on my frame. This store sells red faster than the burgundy. Well, it’s a ‘red’ month in a country after all  Enjoy this bag in a good health.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wearing my Balmain tee with my new Zara pants and Chanel reissue 226.


----------



## Roz2019

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you so much! Love them both! Jumbo looks really good dressing up/down despite being practical!
> 
> The m/l is not much roomier than the small size! If we are only talking about my three classic pieces;
> 
> In terms of practicality; 1. Black m/l caviar 2. Beige m/l caviar 3. Jumbo lambskin
> 
> But in terms of which being my favorite it’s quite the opposite; 1. Jumbo lambskin 2. Beige m/l caviar 3. Black m/l caviar!
> 
> I’ve seen your post you have quite a number or black bags!
> Hence get a beige in m/l or even a small size but the iconic size for beige Claire would be m/l.
> I prefer lighter colors in smaller flaps!


Thanks for your reply and both bags are stunning.  I am thinking to get a m/l in beige but kind of worry about color transfer as I tend to wear dark clothes very often.  Does your beige bag has color transfer so far?


----------



## Chanelandco

Iana24 said:


> Hi @Phiomega the red looks good in your picture! I went there last week and bring home the medium. It was the last medium and I asked to see this size. The small was flawless, the medium had bouncy sides. Too bad the small is too small on my frame. This store sells red faster than the burgundy. Well, it’s a ‘red’ month in a country after all  Enjoy this bag in a good health.


Hi Iana
You finally got a red medium then
Congrats dear ! Would love to see you rocking it.
Enjoy it in good health


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Don't know the name of this one but it's from 2011 and it doesn't have a flap (only front pocket) but a zipper.
> Excuse the dirty mirror and sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 4516322


Lovely outfit Bibi ❤️


----------



## deb68nc

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Wow! Love all of them!


Thank you! I’ve bought and sold so many to get to this i feel it’s well rounded and def more than enough !!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

This gal rode shotgun to work with me this morning. So love this drawstring bag.


----------



## Cams

Walking in Paris with my double classic.


----------



## Iana24

Chanelandco said:


> Hi Iana
> You finally got a red medium then
> Congrats dear ! Would love to see you rocking it.
> Enjoy it in good health


Hi dear @Chanelandco yes I did, merci beacoup  I'm very happy but absolutely your 17B red flap is the best red I've seen so far. Don't let her go!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my chanel bag..this is my first car ride alone sinde I have m driving lisence (which I got Monday)


----------



## rubyredshooz

Seems my wallet had a yen to pop out for a visit  silly wabbit


----------



## ShinyW

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my chanel bag..this is my first car ride alone sinde I have m driving lisence (which I got Monday)


Loving the bag and the jacket. Knockouts both.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Another day with the reissue and Chanel sandals.


----------



## Pocahontas159

My 50th Birthday present!!!! Happy Birthday to me!!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Pocahontas159 said:


> My 50th Birthday present!!!! Happy Birthday to me!!!!
> View attachment 4518554



Happy Birthday indeed! Beautiful!! Congrats.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Was out shopping with the DH today looking for new blazers. First trip out with the new Boy.


----------



## Mijanou

This is her 2nd time out with me


----------



## Cams

Pocahontas159 said:


> My 50th Birthday present!!!! Happy Birthday to me!!!!
> View attachment 4518554


happy birthday and enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Chanel923

My dinner treat tonight....... ice cream and 17B dark red.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> What a cool bag, Bibi!


@Auvina15 Thank you soo much! 


Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag, Bibi.  It looks so luxe and useable.


@Dextersmom thank you, it is: small but not too small and zipper but don't know why I don't use it that much....


Chanelandco said:


> Lovely outfit Bibi ❤️


@Chanelandco Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bibi25260

Cams said:


> Walking in Paris with my double classic.


Great pic and you look stunning! Cute dress.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocahontas159 said:


> My 50th Birthday present!!!! Happy Birthday to me!!!!
> View attachment 4518554


Happy Birthday!! 
Beautiful gift!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel923 said:


> My dinner treat tonight....... ice cream and 17B dark red.
> View attachment 4518819


Both look yummy!


----------



## Cams

Bibi25260 said:


> Great pic and you look stunning! Cute dress.


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Bibi25260 said:


> Both look yummy!


That color bag.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chanel923

Bibi25260 said:


> Both look yummy!


Thank you, Bibi


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Chanel923 said:


> My dinner treat tonight....... ice cream and 17B dark red.
> View attachment 4518819



Both the ice cream and the bag look yummy!


----------



## Chanel923

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Both the ice cream and the bag look yummy!


Yes very yummy!  The ice cream was a strawberry sorbet with milk chocolate, hassle nuts, and white chocolate drizzle.  My mouth is getting watery just tpying this down ...LOL.


----------



## Sandra.AT

First time driving my car to work now that I have my driving licence and my own car I can take my chanel bag more often to work


----------



## Sandra.AT

ShinyW said:


> Loving the bag and the jacket. Knockouts both.


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


I’ve missed this gorgeous bag on you!  Absolutely fabulous, my friend!


----------



## Tuned83

Changed out of red quilt mini to black chevy mini. My best bags for summer


----------



## ghoztz

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


Absolutely love this style. It looks younger than a regular double flap


----------



## Dextersmom

ghoztz said:


> Absolutely love this style. It looks younger than a regular double flap


Thank you 


Auvina15 said:


> I’ve missed this gorgeous bag on you!  Absolutely fabulous, my friend!


My darling and beautiful friend Auvina, you are too kind.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bibi25260 said:


> Both are timeless beauty and perfect for a classy lady like you!


Thank you so much my dearest bibi!  Love to hear from you! Have a wonderful week ahead!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Roz2019 said:


> Thanks for your reply and both bags are stunning.  I am thinking to get a m/l in beige but kind of worry about color transfer as I tend to wear dark clothes very often.  Does your beige bag has color transfer so far?


No worries about color transfer! I make sure my dark clothing is washed thoroughly before carrying it on. So far my bag is perfectly new!  Get the color you love


----------



## springshop17

Cams said:


> Walking in Paris with my double classic.


Nice view! You look so happy with your new purse!


----------



## springshop17

nycmamaofone said:


> Another day with the reissue and Chanel sandals.


Love your reissue!!


----------



## elinda

My new beauty: black Reissue 226 with GHW, bought in Amsterdam and used for the remainder of my vacation in the Netherlands!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Looks good on you cross body.  I got so black and wish I got contrasting gold hw..


----------



## aki_sato

@Iana24 
I hope this really bad photo (apology - took itso ever quickly when the kids are in the bath) could enable you of the beautiful brooch!


----------



## Iana24

aki_sato said:


> @Iana24
> I hope this really bad photo (apology - took itso ever quickly when the kids are in the bath) could enable you of the beautiful brooch!


OMG OMG...  love this so much


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the restaurant and shopping with these high heels..they are sooo high hahaha


----------



## margcl

Forgive the ugly background! Temporary housing as our home is being built. Love that my new pleated Chevron flap matches my espadrilles!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


Looking very Parisian casual chic, I like a lot! And your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tuned83 said:


> Changed out of red quilt mini to black chevy mini. My best bags for summer
> View attachment 4520572


LOVE your mini chevy!


----------



## Bibi25260

mfc103 said:


> Forgive the ugly background! Temporary housing as our home is being built. Love that my new pleated Chevron flap matches my espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 4523676


Lovely bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

elinda said:


> View attachment 4522260
> View attachment 4522261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new beauty: black Reissue 226 with GHW, bought in Amsterdam and used for the remainder of my vacation in the Netherlands!


Indeed a beauty: a classic beauty! Hope you liked your vacation in the Netherlands?!
Greetings from the Netherlands!


----------



## Bibi25260

aki_sato said:


> @Iana24
> I hope this really bad photo (apology - took itso ever quickly when the kids are in the bath) could enable you of the beautiful brooch!


Congrats on this beautiful brooch and it really stands out on your black tee!


----------



## Bibi25260

Coco handle earlier this week.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## sheilaru

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852


What size is your bag?


----------



## Bibi25260

sheilaru said:


> What size is your bag?


It's the small, not the mini.


----------



## sheilaru

Bibi25260 said:


> It's the small, not the mini.


Thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking very Parisian casual chic, I like a lot! And your bag is gorgeous!


Thank you, darling Bibi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852


You look great as does your Coco.  The metallic finish on yours looks amazing.


----------



## imkirsti

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you


Love the dress! Where is it from?


----------



## elinda

Bibi25260 said:


> Indeed a beauty: a classic beauty! Hope you liked your vacation in the Netherlands?!
> Greetings from the Netherlands!


Thank you Bibi!
Yes, I always enjoy my time in the Netherlands! It’s my second home country as my husband is from there and we visit at least twice a year; love it!!!

My profile pic is actually from LV store on PC Hooftstraat 2 years ago )


----------



## hokatie

Chanel ballerinas for a day out with my family ❤️!


----------



## deb68nc

It’s been 10 years since i got a new car...celebrating with my beige mini ...


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> You look great as does your Coco.  The metallic finish on yours looks amazing.


Aww thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## Sandra.AT

imkirsti said:


> Love the dress! Where is it from?


Thank you this dress is from a croatian store so I don't know the name anymore of the store


----------



## steffysstyle

Pastel Chanel shades from yesterday!


----------



## MahaM

steffysstyle said:


> Pastel Chanel shades from yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4524605


You look very elegant.


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852


Stunning bag and very beautiful blouse, Bibi!


----------



## Auvina15

steffysstyle said:


> Pastel Chanel shades from yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4524605


Absolutely gorgeous and stylish!!! Loving your mini!


----------



## steffysstyle

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and stylish!!! Loving your mini!



Thank you Auvina15! I need to use it more often


----------



## steffysstyle

MahaM said:


> You look very elegant.



Thank you MahaM!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Jackie P

steffysstyle said:


> Pastel Chanel shades from yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4524605


Compliments on such a classy look!  What brand/ model are your pants? Love them!


----------



## steffysstyle

Jackie P said:


> Compliments on such a classy look!  What brand/ model are your pants? Love them!



Thank you, the trousers are from Zara (current season).


----------



## Jackie P

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you, the trousers are from Zara (current season).


Many thanks for your reply! You wear both designer and mass market with style


----------



## sinny1

First time using my espadrilles


----------



## steffysstyle

Jackie P said:


> Many thanks for your reply! You wear both designer and mass market with style



Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852



Gorgeous Coco handle!


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852



You always look picture perfect in your mod shots .  And your Coco handle is really really pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4524346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been 10 years since i got a new car...celebrating with my beige mini ...



Congrats on your beautiful new car!   Enjoy .


----------



## nashpoo

Loving the deauville for my diaper bag!


----------



## hikarupanda

90s camera bag in action! Love vintage Chanel soooooo much!


----------



## missconvy

Added a chain to my Yen wallet


----------



## Yuki85

very practical


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning bag and very beautiful blouse, Bibi!


Thank you for your super sweet words as always!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Pastel Chanel shades from yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4524605



Simple yet very elegant casual chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

steffysstyle said:


> Gorgeous Coco handle!


Merci!


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> You always look picture perfect in your mod shots .  And your Coco handle is really really pretty.


 aww you're super sweet as always! Thank you very much for the compliment, I really appreciate it.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852



Love the coco handle! Beautiful handbag!!


----------



## hokatie

Happy Friday everyone! Chanel espadrilles for a shopping trip today.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Not mine, but fell in love. We are currently in Cannes for our honeymoon and I am holding out for a coco handle. We go back to Paris tomorrow and I think I have fallen for the Trendy cc which was never on my radar. I can’t get the bag out of me head!


----------



## sheilaru

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 4528950
> View attachment 4528951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, but fell in love. We are currently in Cannes for our honeymoon and I am holding out for a coco handle. We go back to Paris tomorrow and I think I have fallen for the Trendy cc which was never on my radar. I can’t get the bag out of me head!


Congrats! I'm looking for a Coco handle here in the California


----------



## MainlyBailey

@ Newseum in DC


----------



## MahaM

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 4528950
> View attachment 4528951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, but fell in love. We are currently in Cannes for our honeymoon and I am holding out for a coco handle. We go back to Paris tomorrow and I think I have fallen for the Trendy cc which was never on my radar. I can’t get the bag out of me head!


Congratulations !
Enjoy your honeymoon in France . A lovely  place for a honeymoon. 

The Trendy CC looks great on you ! 
And if as you said you can’t get it out of your head...you should get it.


----------



## dotty8

After some shopping


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Coco handle earlier this week.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4523852


Love love love dearest  
Hoping you have had a wonderful summer, will pm soon xx


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my sea shell bag.


----------



## sinny1

dotty8 said:


> After some shopping
> View attachment 4529337


 Is this the small classic flap size?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my sea shell bag.


I love the shape of this bag  
From what season is this DM? Kinda reminds me of the Picotin but with the all important strap


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my sea shell bag.


Such a cutie! You nailed it, my girl!


----------



## Bibi25260

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love the coco handle! Beautiful handbag!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Love love love dearest
> Hoping you have had a wonderful summer, will pm soon xx


@March786  hello you!!
Thank you! 
Waiting for your message.....


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my sea shell bag.


Looking effortless casual chic summer style! Love your bag and sandals!


----------



## LV_4ever

Last night before dinner with my small navy statement flap


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking effortless casual chic summer style! Love your bag and sandals!


Thank you, sweet Bibi. 


Addicted to bags said:


> I love the shape of this bag
> From what season is this DM? Kinda reminds me of the Picotin but with the all important strap


Thanks, Addicted to bags. 
This is from 19S.  You are so right.  I love the shape and slouch of the Picotin, but the darn strap is too short to wear on the shoulder.  This bag has the best of both worlds, with the strap options and it holds alot.  Let me know if you want me to dig up the tag info. 



Auvina15 said:


> Such a cutie! You nailed it, my girl!


Thank you, my darling Auvina.  I hope that you are well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Thanks, Addicted to bags. 
This is from 19S.  You are so right.  I love the shape and slouch of the Picotin, but the darn strap is too short to wear on the shoulder.  This bag has the best of both worlds, with the strap options and it holds alot.  Let me know if you want me to dig up the tag info. 

If you wouldn't mind I'd love to see the tag DM 
I love my two Pico's but gosh I wish they had straps!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks, Addicted to bags.
> This is from 19S.  You are so right.  I love the shape and slouch of the Picotin, but the darn strap is too short to wear on the shoulder.  This bag has the best of both worlds, with the strap options and it holds alot.  Let me know if you want me to dig up the tag info.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind I'd love to see the tag DM
> I love my two Pico's but gosh I wish they had straps!


I couldn't find the actual tag.....it probably ended up as my cat Walter's chew toy.  I found this pic I took when I brought it home, though.  You should be able to read the tag if you magnify it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to lunch and then a little local shopping with my iridescent purple medium CF.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to lunch and then a little local shopping with my iridescent purple medium CF.


So cute and chic, lovely DM! Love your purple beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Brought out the medium Vanity Case for lunch with family!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to lunch and then a little local shopping with my iridescent purple medium CF.



Totally gorgeous!!  This may be my favorite CC of yours (although it is hard to just pick one ).  I also love how you styled/coordinated with your outfit (and even matching the pretty purple hand towel, lol)


----------



## DA Club

Looks great on you! I’m like you where the Trendy was never on my radar and I actually bought a different seasonal bag but couldn’t get the Trendy off my mind after trying it on. So I went back and returned the seasonal bag for the Trendy (just posted on August purchases). It’s such a beautiful bag, good luck on your decision! 





sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 4528950
> View attachment 4528951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, but fell in love. We are currently in Cannes for our honeymoon and I am holding out for a coco handle. We go back to Paris tomorrow and I think I have fallen for the Trendy cc which was never on my radar. I can’t get the bag out of me head!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Brought out the medium Vanity Case for lunch with family!
> 
> View attachment 4530348


I love this beauty — so elegant and classy .  I am very drawn to the look of the vanity cases (especially the turquoise irisdescent (?) one). I hope you and your family had a great summer and are enjoying this long weekend


----------



## savage1rose




----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I couldn't find the actual tag.....it probably ended up as my cat Walter's chew toy.  I found this pic I took when I brought it home, though.  You should be able to read the tag if you magnify it.


Thanks so much DM!  Now I'll have to try to track on down.

Thank goodness Walter didn't chew on the bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Totally gorgeous!!  This may be my favorite CC of yours (although it is hard to just pick one ).  I also love how you styled/coordinated with your outfit (and even matching the pretty purple hand towel, lol)





Auvina15 said:


> So cute and chic, lovely DM! Love your purple beauty!


Thank you both so much, my sweet friends.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I love this beauty — so elegant and classy .  I am very drawn to the look of the vanity cases (especially the turquoise irisdescent (?) one). I hope you and your family had a great summer and are enjoying this long weekend


Thank you, my sweet IM!I totally agree that the iridescent dark turquoise(18K?) is fantastic!  I hope you had a wonderful summer with your family as well. Our kids will be back to school in a few days, we’re ready for the normal routine!  It’s great seeing you my dearest!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Brought out the medium Vanity Case for lunch with family!
> 
> View attachment 4530348


Such a darling bag, my friend and what a great neutral.  I also love the colors of your dress.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Such a darling bag, my friend and what a great neutral.  I also love the colors of your dress.


Thank you so much, lovely DM!I now even love this bag more than the day I got it though! It’s actually my favorite one for now...


----------



## Serenn

Hi, is this the smallest one? If i am right there are 3 sizes of this bag?


----------



## Lake4

Dear wonderful Purse Forum people, would you help me decide between the small metallic teal Coco handle (limited edition) and the small pink LeBoy? Your suggestions are much appreciated!. I love color and can makes any color work. Thank you!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Oh gosh, both are amazing colors. I normally detest pink but that shade is perfect! And I always love a good teal.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Lake4 said:


> View attachment 4530839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear wonderful Purse Forum people, would you help me decide between the small metallic teal Coco handle (limited edition) and the small pink LeBoy? Your suggestions are much appreciated!. I love color and can makes any color work. Thank you!



Love that metallic teal! It gets my vote.


----------



## Lake4

Thank you! But please help me pick one! 


NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh gosh, both are amazing colors. I normally detest pink but that shade is perfect! And I always love a good teal.


----------



## Lake4

Thank you! But please help me pick one! 


NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh gosh, both are amazing colors. I normally detest pink but that shade is perfect! And I always love a good teal.


----------



## Lake4

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love that metallic teal! It gets my vote.


Yes it is limited edition!


----------



## plue89

Taking my mermaid beauty out for brunch


----------



## Tpfchanel

A super pop of color... 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 op of color


----------



## B4GBuff

Medium python gabby in bronze. Taking her out for my birthday today!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

B4GBuff said:


> Medium python gabby in bronze. Taking her out for my birthday today!
> View attachment 4531589



Beautiful bag! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Lovely afternoon tea at the iconic Fortnum and Mason


----------



## verychic555

Lake4 said:


> View attachment 4530839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear wonderful Purse Forum people, would you help me decide between the small metallic teal Coco handle (limited edition) and the small pink LeBoy? Your suggestions are much appreciated!. I love color and can makes any color work. Thank you!


I loooove the teal. Good luck


----------



## Dextersmom

A little shopping this afternoon with my 19S beige medium CF (and camellia brooch pinned to my hat).


----------



## Lake4

verychic555 said:


> I loooove the teal. Good luck


I think I’ll go for it!


----------



## Lake4

Limited edition Coco Handle metallic teal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can’t decide between this or a small pink LeBoy...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> A little shopping this afternoon with my 19S beige medium CF (and camellia brooch pinned to my hat).


What a beautiful shot, DM! I just love everything ....the gorgeous bag, outfit, accessories, your most stylish hat... all are paired so well together. ❤️


----------



## Auvina15

Lake4 said:


> Limited edition Coco Handle metallic teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t decide between this or a small pink LeBoy...


This Coco beauty absolutely gets my vote!


----------



## Auvina15

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Lovely afternoon tea at the iconic Fortnum and Mason


A stunning forever classic piece! I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful shot, DM! I just love everything ....the gorgeous bag, outfit, accessories, your most stylish hat... all are paired so well together. ❤️


My sweet friend Auvina, thank you so much.


----------



## Lake4

Auvina15 said:


> This Coco beauty absolutely gets my vote!


Thank you for your vote! It does make my heart flutter!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

New grey mini from 19B


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> A little shopping this afternoon with my 19S beige medium CF (and camellia brooch pinned to my hat).


You always look so pretty. I love your skirt. May I ask what brand is it? Thanks!


----------



## 5purse1234

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> New grey mini from 19B


Head to toe chic!


----------



## deb68nc

In the dentist chair


----------



## B4GBuff

Lake4 said:


> Limited edition Coco Handle metallic teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t decide between this or a small pink LeBoy...



Definitely this beautiful metallic teal!! Its an absolutely stunning colour!


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> You always look so pretty. I love your skirt. May I ask what brand is it? Thanks!


How sweet you are.  Thank you. This was my Easter skirt this year.  The brand is Laia and I got it at Anthropologie.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> How sweet you are.  Thank you. This was my Easter skirt this year.  The brand is Laia and I got it at Anthropologie.


Thanks a lot Dextersmom! ❤️


----------



## rowy65

Love my new 19b camellia WOC in Anthracite


----------



## verychic555

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4533205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the dentist chair


I love the color. Goes with everything


----------



## verychic555

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 4533205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the dentist chair


I love the color. Goes with everything


----------



## deb68nc

verychic555 said:


> I love the color. Goes with everything


I know! I wear it more than black even. Beige is so pretty to pair up with clothing.


----------



## Lake4

Friends, need your advice again! Need to absolutely decide between these two. Honest suggestions welcome!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My 226 reissue riding shotgun to meet the DH for a lunch date. I adore this handbag!


----------



## missconvy

Lake4 said:


> Friends, need your advice again! Need to absolutely decide between these two. Honest suggestions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4534149


The turquoise is so special. You could get a boy any old day


----------



## verychic555

Lake4 said:


> Friends, need your advice again! Need to absolutely decide between these two. Honest suggestions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4534149


The blue is vibrant but I still like the teal more


----------



## Chanelandco

Giving some love to my mini reissue these days! This bag is so easy and chic. So happy I decided to keep it!


----------



## Chanelandco

With The golden ballerinas


----------



## Chanelandco

And finally with the so black sneakers


----------



## Marmotte




----------



## CiaoStella

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.



This bag is AMAZING! I’m in love!!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

LV_4ever said:


> Last night before dinner with my small navy statement flap
> View attachment 4530132


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to lunch and then a little local shopping with my iridescent purple medium CF.


Aww  unicorn bag  a beauty!!
And perfect with your top and sandals!


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Brought out the medium Vanity Case for lunch with family!
> 
> View attachment 4530348


A classic little gem!


----------



## Bibi25260

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Lovely afternoon tea at the iconic Fortnum and Mason


All look yummy! Yes the bag also!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> A little shopping this afternoon with my 19S beige medium CF (and camellia brooch pinned to my hat).


Love how the brooch blends in with your hat! And of course love the bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> New grey mini from 19B


Love your casual chic outfit and of course the bag! Congrats!
And those RV shoes are just gorgeous just like your shirt!


----------



## Bibi25260

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My 226 reissue riding shotgun to meet the DH for a lunch date. I adore this handbag!


A timeless beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> Giving some love to my mini reissue these days! This bag is so easy and chic. So happy I decided to keep it!





Chanelandco said:


> With The golden ballerinas





Chanelandco said:


> And finally with the so black sneakers


 you've kept this little beauty!! And it's soo versatile!
Love both your looks, looking stunning!! Love the flats, sneakers and dress!


----------



## Bibi25260

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4534757


Wow what a vibrant color, perfect pop of color and perfect with your gorgeous booties!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> you've kept this little beauty!! And it's soo versatile!
> Love both your looks, looking stunning!! Love the flats, sneakers and dress!


Thank you ma chère Bibi ❤️
Yes the mini reissue is really versatile. I love it


----------



## Dextersmom

CiaoStella said:


> This bag is AMAZING! I’m in love!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Love how the brooch blends in with your hat! And of course love the bag!





Bibi25260 said:


> Aww  unicorn bag  a beauty!!
> And perfect with your top and sandals!


Double thank you, sweet Bibi.


----------



## girlhasbags

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 4524951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90s camera bag in action! Love vintage Chanel soooooo much!


I do too. It is so pretty can you post a clearer shot of the bag?


----------



## girlhasbags

gatorpooh said:


> Out shopping in my new sandals and with my beloved jumbo  ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513453


That dress is super cute. What is it?


----------



## girlhasbags

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 4497111
> View attachment 4497110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a typical Chanel, but that’s what I love about it! My vintage Chanel circa 1998 in action.


I LOVE THIS IT IS SOOOO DIFFERENT


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> A classic little gem!


Thank you lovely Bibi!❤️


----------



## gatorpooh

girlhasbags said:


> That dress is super cute. What is it?


Thank you! It's actually a Farm Rio skirt from Anthropologie. It was way too long on me so I pulled it up and made it a dress


----------



## verychic555

Using “visual aids” even when you want to do laundry.


----------



## hikarupanda

girlhasbags said:


> I do too. It is so pretty can you post a clearer shot of the bag?



Here it is.


----------



## imkirsti

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


Hello! Lovely necklaces. Are they all separate? Is the bottom one a Van Cleef?


----------



## Dextersmom

imkirsti said:


> Hello! Lovely necklaces. Are they all separate? Is the bottom one a Van Cleef?


Thank you. Yes, 3 necklaces layered.  The 2 top are Tiffany DBTY and the last is VCA Vintage Alhambra MOP.


----------



## myccstory-

I’ve been reaching for this mini coco handle so often lately! It coordinates with almost every outfit with the silver and the aged gold hardware. And it fits a lot more than I thought it would when I first saw its size! One of my faves for sure!


----------



## Tpfchanel

My love-hate relationship with my beloved jumbo continues... @ the playground today with my 3 rascals


----------



## Bibi25260

A long time ago since I wore this red camera bag, belt and classic flats.
Don't know why it's hard to capture the true color....


----------



## Bibi25260

More close to real color, in irl a tad darker and cooler toned.


----------



## Porschenality

Here’s my GST...


----------



## MahaM

Bibi25260 said:


> A long time ago since I wore this red camera bag, belt and classic flats.
> Don't know why it's hard to capture the true color....
> View attachment 4538051


You look great!

I don’t know why Chanel is not doing the 2.55 Camera Bag any more...


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> A long time ago since I wore this red camera bag, belt and classic flats.
> Don't know why it's hard to capture the true color....
> View attachment 4538051



Such a beautiful look Bibi — really love your gorgeous camera bag ,  (I know, some reds are hard to capture in pictures).


----------



## Luxlynx

Today we went to my friends opening show.


----------



## MahaM

My favorite Chanel early morning at work ...


----------



## ShinyW

Tpfchanel said:


> My love-hate relationship with my beloved jumbo continues... @ the playground today with my 3 rascals


The texture of this bag looks divine. It must be heavenly to carry around.


----------



## ShinyW

Bibi25260 said:


> More close to real color, in irl a tad darker and cooler toned.
> 
> View attachment 4538052


Beautiful bag. You are correct red is such a difficult colour to capture in photographs. 

I have been trying to figure out; is this patent leather or distressed leather.


----------



## ShinyW

Porschenality said:


> Here’s my GST...


Absolutely lovely. Plain and  simple a beautifully crafted Chanel.


----------



## Tuned83

No kiddo, no work means all black chevron Xx


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4539066
> 
> No kiddo, no work means all black chevron Xx


A work of art, to my eyes. Chevron is my Chanel favourite everything


----------



## Auvina15

Bibi25260 said:


> A long time ago since I wore this red camera bag, belt and classic flats.
> Don't know why it's hard to capture the true color....
> View attachment 4538051


Looks fabulous, Bibi. Love your bag, such a beautiful vibrant color!


----------



## LouisV76

going out with DH, DD and my mum


----------



## Tuned83

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A work of art, to my eyes. Chevron is my Chanel favourite everything


thanks...it's the most beautiful of all the bags I own. Don't get to carry it nearly as much as I would like.


----------



## dbcelly

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4539066
> 
> No kiddo, no work means all black chevron Xx


that leather looks STUNNING.  Is this smooth calfskin, as opposed to aged / distressed calf?


----------



## Tuned83

AA


dbcelly said:


> that leather looks STUNNING.  Is this smooth calfskin, as opposed to aged / distressed calf?


Thanks! It's actually lambskin & I have had it 4.5 years. Tracked it down on release from new bond Street


----------



## gagabag

My fave way of carrying this waistbag


----------



## Marmotte

Enjoying a beautiful late summertime with my 19P Mini Coco Handle and my Tweed pumps


----------



## OsloChic

You know when you want to dress up and look cute for lunch with a girlfriend, but you also want to be healthy and environmentally friendly and all that so you grab your Chanel and your bike and then by the time you’re going home it’s started raining.... You beg for a bag at the restaurant and bike home as fast as you can #pursegirlproblems


----------



## Bibi25260

MahaM said:


> You look great!
> 
> I don’t know why Chanel is not doing the 2.55 Camera Bag any more...


Thank you! I believe they did spring/summer last year but I don't know if this size was available. I remember seeing the small one at the boutique last year and it was really cute.


----------



## Bibi25260

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful look Bibi — really love your gorgeous camera bag ,  (I know, some reds are hard to capture in pictures).


Aww thank you very much!


----------



## Bibi25260

MahaM said:


> My favorite Chanel early morning at work ...


Such a casual chic bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

ShinyW said:


> Beautiful bag. You are correct red is such a difficult colour to capture in photographs.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out; is this patent leather or distressed leather.


Thank you!
It is distressed leather but not patent, it's patent layer what my SA said. It has a different feel than full patent, softer and thin.


----------



## Bibi25260

Auvina15 said:


> Looks fabulous, Bibi. Love your bag, such a beautiful vibrant color!


Thank you soo much for your sweet words!


----------



## karenjade

OsloChic said:


> You know when you want to dress up and look cute for lunch with a girlfriend, but you also want to be healthy and environmentally friendly and all that so you grab your Chanel and your bike and then by the time you’re going home it’s started raining.... You beg for a bag at the restaurant and bike home as fast as you can #pursegirlproblems


Lol. Good thinking! I’ve often worried about being caught in that position myself as I take my flap everywhere.


----------



## XCCX

OsloChic said:


> You know when you want to dress up and look cute for lunch with a girlfriend, but you also want to be healthy and environmentally friendly and all that so you grab your Chanel and your bike and then by the time you’re going home it’s started raining.... You beg for a bag at the restaurant and bike home as fast as you can #pursegirlproblems



A true “in action” post


----------



## SDC2003

19k has me dead. Love so many of the items in Lagerfeld’s last collection including this shearling coco handle. It’s as soft as it looks lol.


----------



## MahaM

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a casual chic bag!


Thank you...


----------



## ShinyW

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you!
> It is distressed leather but not patent, it's patent layer what my SA said. It has a different feel than full patent, softer and thin.


I have not heard of this combination of distressed and patent leather, before. I shall keep an eye out for it, in my travels. 

Nevertheless. She is beautiful.


----------



## dotty8

sinny1 said:


> Is this the small classic flap size?



Yes 



Marmotte said:


> Enjoying a beautiful late summertime with my 19P Mini Coco Handle and my Tweed pumps
> 
> View attachment 4540557



Wow, gorgeous colour .. and such a cute outfit , I love how I knew immediately from the outfit where you were from  (my first guess was either Switzerland or Austria/Germany, but then I saw your profile indication, hehe)


----------



## twerkin4abirkinn

My husband and I at a wedding today...rocking my Chanel Boy. I think I am going to get the classic flap and the WOC next month to add to my collection!


----------



## Christofle

SDC2003 said:


> 19k has me dead. Love so many of the items in Lagerfeld’s last collection including this shearling coco handle. It’s as soft as it looks lol.
> 
> View attachment 4541402



Love the chevron in this material.


----------



## verychic555

Marmotte said:


> Enjoying a beautiful late summertime with my 19P Mini Coco Handle and my Tweed pumps
> 
> View attachment 4540557


Lovely look. The coco handle is next on my wish list


----------



## verychic555

OsloChic said:


> You know when you want to dress up and look cute for lunch with a girlfriend, but you also want to be healthy and environmentally friendly and all that so you grab your Chanel and your bike and then by the time you’re going home it’s started raining.... You beg for a bag at the restaurant and bike home as fast as you can #pursegirlproblems


Poor baby...and I’m glad you’re ok too


----------



## Law

SDC2003 said:


> 19k has me dead. Love so many of the items in Lagerfeld’s last collection including this shearling coco handle. It’s as soft as it looks lol.
> 
> View attachment 4541402



I'm totally obsessed with this coco handle! 19k was incredible.


----------



## SDC2003

Law said:


> I'm totally obsessed with this coco handle! 19k was incredible.



Isn’t it an amazing collection?! Thank you


----------



## XCCX

A new addition to my ballerina collection..

The sheen on these are beyond stunning! White and beige is a beautiful combo agree?


----------



## milkrun

Chanel 17b grey cf with my raybans today


----------



## HeyMaddy

Ready for vacation!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my black lambskin medium CF.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my black lambskin medium CF.



Love that bag! How has the lambskin held up? When you purchased that bag did you debate between caviar or lamb? Or did you know you wanted the lamb? I just ordered a m/l flap and went back and forth between the 2 leathers. Love the look of lamb but also love the durability of the caviar. Ended up deciding on lamb. Hope I don’t have to baby it too much. I’m careful with my things but also don’t want to be held hostage by them either


----------



## Dextersmom

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love that bag! How has the lambskin held up? When you purchased that bag did you debate between caviar or lamb? Or did you know you wanted the lamb? I just ordered a m/l flap and went back and forth between the 2 leathers. Love the look of lamb but also love the durability of the caviar. Ended up deciding on lamb. Hope I don’t have to baby it too much. I’m careful with my things but also don’t want to be held hostage by them either


Thanks.  While I do have a few caviar bags I much prefer lambskin.  It just feels so luxurious and buttery.  I do not baby my bags, though I do take care of them (I never put them on the floor or a wet bathroom countertop).  I condition them every now and then with Cadillac leather lotion and I find this is a good way to maintain the sheen of the lambskin and buff out any minor scratches.  To me, Chanel black paired with lambskin is the most beautiful combination.  I love my medium classic flap, but tbh I find the lambskin on my small Trendy CC even more beautiful and luxe than this one.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks.  While I do have a few caviar bags I much prefer lambskin.  It just feels so luxurious and buttery.  I do not baby my bags, though I do take care of them (I never put them on the floor or a wet bathroom countertop).  I condition them every now and then with Cadillac leather lotion and I find this is a good way to maintain the sheen of the lambskin and buff out any minor scratches.  To me, Chanel black paired with lambskin is the most beautiful combination.  I love my medium classic flap, but tbh I find the lambskin on my small Trendy CC even more beautiful and luxe than this one.  Enjoy your bag!!



Thank you for your thoughts! I keep going back and forth but I’m sure I made the right choice with lambskin. I also use the Cadillac conditioner on my 5-yrs old lambskin bucket and it’s kept the piece looking beautiful through the years. Can’t wait to receive my bag!


----------



## prettyfox

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks.  While I do have a few caviar bags I much prefer lambskin.  It just feels so luxurious and buttery.  I do not baby my bags, though I do take care of them (I never put them on the floor or a wet bathroom countertop).  I condition them every now and then with Cadillac leather lotion and I find this is a good way to maintain the sheen of the lambskin and buff out any minor scratches.  To me, Chanel black paired with lambskin is the most beautiful combination.  I love my medium classic flap, but tbh I find the lambskin on my small Trendy CC even more beautiful and luxe than this one.  Enjoy your bag!!


Which Cadillac leather lotion do you use? I have the first one, but I don't like the smell. My Chanel SA suggested me to use the TRG shoe cream in 190 Delicate, but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Dextersmom

prettyfox said:


> Which Cadillac leather lotion do you use? I have the first one, but I don't like the smell. My Chanel SA suggested me to use the TRG shoe cream in 190 Delicate, but I haven't tried yet.
> View attachment 4546963
> View attachment 4546964


I have the second one you have pictured in the clear container.  This is the one my SA at Nordstrom recommended and I have used it for a few years now.


----------



## Tpfchanel

She might be oldie  but I use her more than my jumbo... she doesn't look like a 20++ yr old bag


----------



## ShinyW

Tpfchanel said:


> She might be oldie  but I use her more than my jumbo... she doesn't look like a 20++ yr old bag


Well done on looking after her so well.


----------



## Tpfchanel

Only had her for 3 years... the original owner did a good job ... and I agree that the lambskin if this 1st series is very nice and very well made


----------



## gatorpooh

At the dermatologist with my small Urban Spirit. LOVE this bag


----------



## dotnative

Tpfchanel said:


> She might be oldie  but I use her more than my jumbo... she doesn't look like a 20++ yr old bag


Is this a small or medium flap? TIA


----------



## Sylly

I love how my new Tiffany jewelry match my beige and black mini


----------



## JoeyLouis

Mini flap mom life


----------



## Luxlynx

Todays party going up. Matched my jacket with my little friend.


----------



## Purrsey

Office shot


----------



## l.ch.

JoeyLouis said:


> Mini flap mom life


Beautiful! You are very brave wearing a white bag with jeans!


----------



## JoeyLouis

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful! You are very brave wearing a white bag with jeans!


LOL. I did end up noticing some color transfer on the bag afterwArds. Not sure from this wear or what. The jeans weren’t even that dark- but I don’t know what else it could have been. Whoops!!


----------



## IzzaGee

Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my CC Mania flap.


----------



## pfsheen

My new-found love !!!


----------



## rileygirl

This mermaid took her Turquoise WOC to the north shore for a surfboard shaping event and managed to win this Akila Aipa surfboard!  Chanel lovers come in many forms.


----------



## Marmotte

Ready for a shopping afternoon with my Trendy CC


----------



## sheilaru

Marmotte said:


> Ready for a shopping afternoon with my Trendy CC
> View attachment 4552609


Pretty color


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my CC Mania flap.


I love your bag and accessories. Absolutely gorgeous, my sweet friend DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I love your bag and accessories. Absolutely gorgeous, my sweet friend DM!


Thank you, my sweet friend Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## pfsheen

Starring at my earrings while shopping


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Absolutely FABULOUS, DM! Love that combo red flap and shoes. Is your lamb mini ‘16 bright red if I remember right?


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely FABULOUS, DM! Love that combo red flap and shoes. Is your lamb mini ‘16 bright red if I remember right?


Thank you so much, beautiful Auvina.  I am bad at remembering the numbers/seasons, but I think you are right.


----------



## Summersplash

Today’s combo. 
Chanel Boy Mini O Case from 19k and Boy cardholder from 19c. So happy I’m able to have this pair of Chanel Boy SLGs


----------



## emtiny

So pretty! Loving the iridescent white. But they didn't have the mini coco handle in that color. Wonder if it will be just as nice...yay for 19k collection


----------



## Puglet Lover

milkrun said:


> Chanel 17b grey cf with my raybans today
> 
> View attachment 4544821


Omg - that colour


----------



## Puglet Lover

Chanelandco said:


> With The golden ballerinas


Those shoes look amazing


----------



## Leo the Lion

My Boy of the day!!


----------



## Mani2017

Taking my babies out


----------



## dooneybaby

I'll never get rid of my Reporter bag. So many pockets to carry everything I need. I'm becoming more pragmatic in my old age. LOL.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

It felt like a classic kind of day. This beauty was my sidekick today.


----------



## runner1234

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

Tpfchanel said:


> She might be oldie  but I use her more than my jumbo... she doesn't look like a 20++ yr old bag


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

SDC2003 said:


> 19k has me dead. Love so many of the items in Lagerfeld’s last collection including this shearling coco handle. It’s as soft as it looks lol.
> 
> View attachment 4541402


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

MahaM said:


> My favorite Chanel early morning at work ...


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Delete


----------



## missconvy

After work (#scrublife) haircut with just my wallet. Do you ladies leave your bag at the cutting chair when you’re getting your hair washed?


----------



## Purrsey

TGIF


----------



## seraphines

I took my wallet on chain and booties on a ride last week. And now the weather is no longer dresses friendly here in Canada.


----------



## JoRW

Vintage 226 joining me at work today. She’s starting to look a bit tired the poor thing!


----------



## Itslorraine

Don't have Chanel but I have this retro handbag.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

JoRW said:


> Vintage 226 joining me at work today. She’s starting to look a bit tired the poor thing!



She’s still beautiful!


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

Lake4 said:


> Friends, need your advice again! Need to absolutely decide between these two. Honest suggestions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4534149


Which did you choose?


----------



## ncabahug

First time I took her out and of course it was for dessert  Bonus bunny ears ^^


----------



## cunextuesday

To dinner Saturday night.... to Barnes & Noble story time with my toddler Sunday. Bonus - the outer flap fit the free coloring book!


----------



## jill39

cunextuesday said:


> View attachment 4558722
> View attachment 4558723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To dinner Saturday night.... to Barnes & Noble story time with my toddler Sunday. Bonus - the outer flap fit the free coloring book!



Stunning bag!!!!


----------



## IzzaGee

Classic m/l and i went to a wine country for the long weekend with gfs ♡ 
I thought of going for a carefree bag but this just matched my outfit too well!


----------



## MHLee

Getting ready to break in the Sling Backs I kept missing out on and finally got!


----------



## runner1234

MHLee said:


> Getting ready to break in the Sling Backs I kept missing out on and finally got!
> View attachment 4559188


Beautiful


----------



## runner1234

Purrsey said:


> TGIF


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## runner1234

JoeyLouis said:


> Mini flap mom life


Beautiful


----------



## runner1234

XCCX said:


> A new addition to my ballerina collection..
> 
> The sheen on these are beyond stunning! White and beige is a beautiful combo agree?
> 
> View attachment 4544181
> View attachment 4544183


Beautiful


----------



## runner1234

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4539066
> 
> No kiddo, no work means all black chevron Xx


 Beautiful


----------



## runner1234

Marmotte said:


> Enjoying a beautiful late summertime with my 19P Mini Coco Handle and my Tweed pumps
> 
> View attachment 4540557


Beautiful


----------



## runner1234

LouisV76 said:


> going out with DH, DD and my mum


Beautiful


----------



## XCCX

runner1234 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## CCforeverlovea




----------



## CCforeverlovea

Pretty in red! ❤️


----------



## nad11




----------



## Antonia

Wearing my Chanel heels today with my Zara dress.


----------



## Tpfchanel

My companion for today... series 1- I think... almost 30years old


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love the reissue 226 so much! Have a great new week!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the reissue 226 so much! Have a great new week!



Bag twins AND we share the same sign!

Love the 2.55 bags!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Bag twins AND we share the same sign!
> 
> Love the 2.55 bags!!


Twins sweetie


----------



## leemeiko

JoeyLouis said:


> LOL. I did end up noticing some color transfer on the bag afterwArds. Not sure from this wear or what. The jeans weren’t even that dark- but I don’t know what else it could have been. Whoops!!


Were you able to remove the color transfer?


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Lunch with my silver reissue 226 at my favorite Korean/Mexican fusion spot.


----------



## NY-LON

Bought in London, debuted in Paris


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel J12


----------



## LynhVy

Out with my baby last weekend! ❤️


----------



## Sylly

NY-LON said:


> Bought in London, debuted in Paris


Wow, is that your hair, or a model? So beautiful!


----------



## nashpoo

Finally brought out my mini coco


----------



## themeanreds

Getting a pedicure


----------



## CiaoStella

Tea time


----------



## NY-LON

Boots, Clutch with chain and Coco Cocoon


----------



## JoRW

Work work work


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Best way to travel


----------



## EvaSpa53




----------



## dotty8

tolliv said:


> My Chanel J12



Beautiful stack  I love the bracelets too, who are they made by?


----------



## FunBagz

Random shot with my trusty Reissue 225 and Chanel scarf wandering the streets of Paris


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NY-LON said:


> Bought in London, debuted in Paris


The clip/brooch is nice, but your hair!!! That's tdf!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Happy Friday!


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## IzzaGee

30th birthday, had high tea with bubbles.♡


----------



## runner1234

EvaSpa53 said:


> View attachment 4562516


pretty!



IzzaGee said:


> 30th birthday, had high tea with bubbles.♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563466


Stunning!!



nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4563102


love it!



FunBagz said:


> Random shot with my trusty Reissue 225 and Chanel scarf wandering the streets of Paris
> 
> View attachment 4562643


beautiful!



NY-LON said:


> Bought in London, debuted in Paris


Stunning!!



CiaoStella said:


> Tea time


Stunning!!



JoRW said:


> Work work work


beautiful!



themeanreds said:


> Getting a pedicure
> View attachment 4561579


Stunning!!


----------



## mnl

Drinking wine in Sicily with one of my favorite travel companions and most used bag, Gabrielle WOC


----------



## Sylly

mnl said:


> View attachment 4563809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking wine in Sicily with one of my favorite travel companions and most used bag, Gabrielle WOC


This is an amazing photo!


----------



## Sylly

IzzaGee said:


> 30th birthday, had high tea with bubbles.♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563466


What a beautiful color! It looks like a pinky-lavender, so pretty and unique!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my 225.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my 225.



Beautiful.  Best combo imo — Chevron and Reissue .   Also love the rest of your look — all the pretty shades of purple and blue, right down to your sandals.   Happy Sunday DM


----------



## Tahoe10

My first Chanel paired with my first Gucci


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful.  Best combo imo — Chevron and Reissue .   Also love the rest of your look — all the pretty shades of purple and blue, right down to your sandals.   Happy Sunday DM


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Random shot with my trusty Reissue 225 and Chanel scarf wandering the streets of Paris
> It's really a great picture!  We're twins with our beautiful Reissues  And I love your leather jacket
> View attachment 4562643





atlsweetpea11 said:


> Happy Friday!


Really enjoying seeing your new cutie!  There will always be the classics, but sometimes the seasonals are too hard to pass up!!  I can tell you are really enjoying your new beauty!!


nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4563102


You always have the best taste and I love that you also have your deuville down at the bottom of the stroller tooThere can never be too much Chanel


IzzaGee said:


> 30th birthday, had high tea with bubbles.♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563466


Oh my  This color is TDF  I hope you had a wonderful birthday and a wonderful tea!!


----------



## love2learn

Tahoe10 said:


> View attachment 4564268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel paired with my first Gucci


Love this!!


----------



## love2learn

mnl said:


> View attachment 4563809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking wine in Sicily with one of my favorite travel companions and most used bag, Gabrielle WOC


Fabulous picture and your WOC is gorgeous


Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my 225.


Hello DM  I know neither of us are posting as often, but so happy when I was going through the posts I saw you were here  I know I've told you in the past, but I pretty much love all of your chanel beauties!!  And this beauty gets extra love eyes being chevron and a reissue


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Fabulous picture and your WOC is gorgeous
> 
> Hello DM  I know neither of us are posting as often, but so happy when I was going through the posts I saw you were here  I know I've told you in the past, but I pretty much love all of your chanel beauties!!  And this beauty gets extra love eyes being chevron and a reissue


Thank you so much, love2learn. You are so kind and it is great to hear from you too.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my 225.


This reissue is absolutely my favorite of yours! Loving your bracelets especially the VAs


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> This reissue is absolutely my favorite of yours! Loving your bracelets especially the VAs


Thank you so much, my beautiful Auvina.


----------



## Tahoe10

love2learn said:


> Love this!!


Thank you so much ))


----------



## BB8

Had a lovely dinner overlooking the beach and sparkling waters. Enjoyed carrying my wristlet, and my snuggly Barefoot Dreams cardigan came in handy for the offshore breeze.


----------



## whiteswan1010

A white week!  First pic is the new jumbo classic white flap Act 1-19B (light gold hardware) which turned out to be one of my best Chanel purchases ever and thrilled I pulled the trigger on it!  Second is my white GST which in my opinion was the best all around structured tote Chanel ever produced.  Hopefully they will bring it back one day soon.


----------



## Antonia

My pants are from 05C (jacket is Zara)


----------



## 0nline.closet

My chanel mini reissue 19A with chanel quilted ballerina flats at the windmills of netherlands


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige M/L CF and pearl sandals.


----------



## sbuxaddict

The fiancé caught my small classic flap in the best light 


Love this one so much - from 1993 and in great condition from Japan


----------



## asianbebydoll

me and my xxl


----------



## sweetpea_2009

This beauty went to work with me today.


----------



## JLbb

Reissue waist bag casual day


----------



## JoeyLouis

JLbb said:


> Reissue waist bag casual day


It’s so cute and tiny!! Can the waist bag be worn on the shoulder like a normal bag or does it look weird?


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my black lambskin medium CF.





Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my CC Mania flap.





Dextersmom said:


> Last night.





Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my 225.





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige M/L CF and pearl sandals.


LOVE LOVE each look   you know how to make the best combos!
Didn't know the rock studs also came in these slides and you have red and black  
Love your style and how you look soo elegant, classy and chic! Chapeau!


----------



## tolliv

dotty8 said:


> Beautiful stack  I love the bracelets too, who are they made by?


Sorry for the late reply. They are from Touchstone Crystal by Swarovski. I am an independent consultant with them.


----------



## Bibi25260

XCCX said:


> A new addition to my ballerina collection..
> 
> The sheen on these are beyond stunning! White and beige is a beautiful combo agree?
> 
> View attachment 4544181
> View attachment 4544183


They're pretty!


----------



## Bibi25260

milkrun said:


> Chanel 17b grey cf with my raybans today
> 
> View attachment 4544821


Beautful bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

emolicious said:


> View attachment 4546278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for vacation!


Hope you enjoyed your vacation!
Stunning bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sylly said:


> View attachment 4547684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how my new Tiffany jewelry match my beige and black mini


LOVE your mini! I've seen it at the boutique and I was admiring it.


----------



## Bibi25260

JoeyLouis said:


> Mini flap mom life


Cute bag and little foot!


----------



## Bibi25260

pfsheen said:


> Starring at my earrings while shopping
> View attachment 4553236


Looking tres chic! A classic beauty (bag) and timeless earings!
Love your (grey) hair and you don't dye it! I also have grey hair and don't dye it but I like your hair better!


----------



## Bibi25260

Mani2017 said:


> Taking my babies out
> View attachment 4556133


Your bag is beautiful!!


----------



## Bibi25260

atlsweetpea11 said:


> It felt like a classic kind of day. This beauty was my sidekick today.


A classic beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> TGIF


Perfect combo: classic beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

CCforeverlovea said:


> View attachment 4559448


Beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tpfchanel said:


> My companion for today... series 1- I think... almost 30years old


Looking excellent condition, a beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

PurpleRabbit said:


> Lunch with my silver reissue 226 at my favorite Korean/Mexican fusion spot.
> 
> View attachment 4560417


A stunning black beauty!!


----------



## Bibi25260

nashpoo said:


> Finally brought out my mini coco


Very cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

themeanreds said:


> Getting a pedicure
> View attachment 4561579


A beautiful red!


----------



## Bibi25260

CiaoStella said:


> Tea time


Perfect little gem!


----------



## Bibi25260

NY-LON said:


> Boots, Clutch with chain and Coco Cocoon


LOVE your entire look! Even your hair pin AND hair!!  
is your cocoon navy? We're twins but mine is black, it's my workbag....


----------



## Bibi25260

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Happy Friday!


Wow a little but stunning bag!!


----------



## Bibi25260

mnl said:


> View attachment 4563809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking wine in Sicily with one of my favorite travel companions and most used bag, Gabrielle WOC


great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

Tahoe10 said:


> View attachment 4564268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel paired with my first Gucci


Very nice combo! Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

BB8 said:


> Had a lovely dinner overlooking the beach and sparkling waters. Enjoyed carrying my wristlet, and my snuggly Barefoot Dreams cardigan came in handy for the offshore breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564464


This bag is STUNNING! LOVE the croc and gold print!


----------



## Bibi25260

whiteswan1010 said:


> A white week!  First pic is the new jumbo classic white flap Act 1-19B (light gold hardware) which turned out to be one of my best Chanel purchases ever and thrilled I pulled the trigger on it!  Second is my white GST which in my opinion was the best all around structured tote Chanel ever produced.  Hopefully they will bring it back one day soon.
> 
> View attachment 4565907
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565909


Fabulous looks with your white beauties!


----------



## Bibi25260

asianbebydoll said:


> View attachment 4566980
> 
> 
> 
> me and my xxl


Hello there! Can't miss this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

JLbb said:


> Reissue waist bag casual day


Soo cute this little gem!


----------



## Bibi25260

atlsweetpea11 said:


> This beauty went to work with me today.


Must have been a good day with this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

0nline.closet said:


> My chanel mini reissue 19A with chanel quilted ballerina flats at the windmills of netherlands
> 
> View attachment 4566628


Great shot!


----------



## Bibi25260

At the boutique a month ago with my Cuba flap and brooch.


----------



## Bibi25260

With good old Medalion tote and striped shirt brooch


----------



## Bibi25260

Wearing my mom's s/s 19 jacket with the timeless cc tote ( logo wearing inside).


----------



## Bibi25260

Brooch from the latest collection with my Shiva flap.
Sorry for high jacking the thread, will stop now!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE LOVE each look   you know how to make the best combos!
> Didn't know the rock studs also came in these slides and you have red and black
> Love your style and how you look soo elegant, classy and chic! Chapeau!


My sweet and kind Bibi.  Thank you so much and it is so lovely to see you here.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Brooch from the latest collection with my Shiva flap.
> Sorry for high jacking the thread, will stop now!
> 
> View attachment 4568223





Bibi25260 said:


> At the boutique a month ago with my Cuba flap and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4568219





Bibi25260 said:


> With good old Medalion tote and striped shirt brooch
> 
> View attachment 4568220





Bibi25260 said:


> Wearing my mom's s/s 19 jacket with the timeless cc tote ( logo wearing inside).
> 
> View attachment 4568221
> View attachment 4568222


Wow!!!  A feast for the eyes, sweet Bibi.  Your new brooch is out of this world gorgeous.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Bibi25260 said:


> Fabulous looks with your white beauties!


Thanks @Bibi25260  -  white is so fresh!


----------



## BB8

Bibi25260 said:


> This bag is STUNNING! LOVE the croc and gold print!


Thanks so much! ☺️


----------



## Iamminda

Bibi25260 said:


> Brooch from the latest collection with my Shiva flap.
> Sorry for high jacking the thread, will stop now!
> 
> View attachment 4568223



Four beautiful looks Bibi .  (And on the contrary, we don’t get to see enough of your lovely mod shots here ).


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My favourite travel companion


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my fluffy CC tote.


----------



## Sylly

Bibi25260 said:


> LOVE your mini! I've seen it at the boutique and I was admiring it.


Thank you!


----------



## porbulerias

Using my Chanel Vanity Case


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night, waiting for our table at a new restaurant with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow a little but stunning bag!!



Thank you! Love this gal


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bibi25260 said:


> Must have been a good day with this beauty!



It was indeed a wonderful day!


----------



## sky474

Date night earlier this week with CF


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> At the boutique a month ago with my Cuba flap and brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4568219





Bibi25260 said:


> With good old Medalion tote and striped shirt brooch
> 
> View attachment 4568220





Bibi25260 said:


> Wearing my mom's s/s 19 jacket with the timeless cc tote ( logo wearing inside).
> 
> View attachment 4568221
> View attachment 4568222





Bibi25260 said:


> Brooch from the latest collection with my Shiva flap.
> Sorry for high jacking the thread, will stop now!
> 
> View attachment 4568223


OMG Bibi!!!  You look amazing in every photo  Love how you always pair your outfits and jackets so well together  And of course we all love to look at your wonderful handbags and brooch's.  Really loving the brooch in the last picture!!  You can highjack the thread anytime


----------



## love2learn

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My favourite travel companion


Gorgeous sheen!!  Beautiful picture!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my fluffy CC tote.





Dextersmom said:


> Last night, waiting for our table at a new restaurant with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


Love seeing your fluffy tote out  And of course always love your beautiful charcoal mini


----------



## love2learn

porbulerias said:


> Using my Chanel Vanity Case
> View attachment 4569290


Love seeing pictures of the Vanity Case!  This one is a beauty and overall beautiful picture!!


----------



## love2learn

sky474 said:


> Date night earlier this week with CF


Looks beautiful with your outfit!  Hope it was a great night.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Love seeing your fluffy tote out  And of course always love your beautiful charcoal mini


Thank you so much, sweet love2learn.


----------



## sky474

love2learn said:


> Looks beautiful with your outfit!  Hope it was a great night.



Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## merekat703

[emoji316]


----------



## acquiredtaste

Lunch date at Five Guys with my Chanel woc.


----------



## ShinyW

merekat703 said:


> [emoji316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570079


Loving the way the light reflects off each of the diamond shapes, on this bag. 

Mesmerizing.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Today’s side kick. Long day at the office calls for cocktails with friends!


----------



## Tahoe10

Bibi25260 said:


> Very nice combo! Congrats on your beauties!


Aw thank you!!!


----------



## cottoncandy101

Bibi25260 said:


> With good old Medalion tote and striped shirt brooch
> 
> View attachment 4568220


Hey I was looking into these bags and was wondering are they easy to carry while shopping or do they get heavy once you put things in them? Since there is no strap, just curious.

Thanks


----------



## OsloChic

Love the Boy+Barbour combo!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Wow!!!  A feast for the eyes, sweet Bibi.  Your new brooch is out of this world gorgeous.


Aww you're super sweet!! Thank you very much! 


Iamminda said:


> Four beautiful looks Bibi .  (And on the contrary, we don’t get to see enough of your lovely mod shots here ).


And you're also super sweet !! Thank you soo much!


----------



## Bibi25260

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My favourite travel companion


Gorgeous tote, casual chic!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my fluffy CC tote.


Fluffy indeed I want to pet it!  Gorgeous tote!


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Last night, waiting for our table at a new restaurant with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


Looking very elegant again!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> OMG Bibi!!!  You look amazing in every photo  Love how you always pair your outfits and jackets so well together  And of course we all love to look at your wonderful handbags and brooch's.  Really loving the brooch in the last picture!!  You can highjack the thread anytime


@love2learn hello there  how are you?? Great ''seeing" you again! 
Thank you very much for your lovely compliment, I really appreciate it!  

Curious about your collection what you have added?


----------



## Bibi25260

porbulerias said:


> Using my Chanel Vanity Case
> View attachment 4569290


Looking fabulous!


----------



## Bibi25260

acquiredtaste said:


> Lunch date at Five Guys with my Chanel woc.


All look yummy!


----------



## Bibi25260

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Today’s side kick. Long day at the office calls for cocktails with friends!


A timeless beauty and perfect side kick! Love aged leather I call it wrinkled leather


----------



## Luv n bags

You really captured the beauty of this bag!


merekat703 said:


> [emoji316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570079


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Looking very elegant again!





Bibi25260 said:


> Fluffy indeed I want to pet it!  Gorgeous tote!


Thank you for your kindness, darling Bibi.


----------



## Bibi25260

cottoncandy101 said:


> Hey I was looking into these bags and was wondering are they easy to carry while shopping or do they get heavy once you put things in them? Since there is no strap, just curious.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, this one is one of the lightest Chanel bag because there isn't much hardware. You can wear this one in the crook of your arm and on the shoulder. And it all depends on what and how much stuff you want to put in.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bibi25260 said:


> A timeless beauty and perfect side kick! Love aged leather I call it wrinkled leather



I love the aged calfskin as well!


----------



## Irene7899

who still use this style? wanted to let go but since is tweed ,  will keep it


----------



## Luxlynx

Dinner with my girl and my husband.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Taking out my Jumbo and my new-to-me “Andrea’s-gonna-make-it-after-all-in-Devil-Wears-Prada” newsboy cap out for a spin today!


----------



## sassification

Gonna keep this piece for the new year! >.< hiding it for now...


----------



## TheCathmeister1

Eating lunch out for my birthday--caviar jumbo


----------



## PurpleRabbit

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Eating lunch out for my birthday--caviar jumbo



Happy Birthday! Looks yummy.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Eating lunch out for my birthday--caviar jumbo



Beautiful bag and your lunch looks scrumptious! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## mnl

Shopping with coco handle


----------



## Km2181

I’m into backpacks lately. My new purchases


----------



## shijay

So easy crossbody!


----------



## love2learn

Bibi25260 said:


> @love2learn hello there  how are you?? Great ''seeing" you again!
> Thank you very much for your lovely compliment, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Curious about your collection what you have added?


Hello Bibi  I just pop in from time to time and this time noticed your beautiful pictures .  I'm doing well and I hope you are also.   As far as additons, I recently (like 2 weeks ago) bought the new dark grey (I believe it's goatskin) reissue mini with rutheium hardware.  It's beautiful!!!!  Thought about getting the medium reissue in this same color combo, but my SA talked me into the mini since I don't have one yet.  I love this mini's leather, color, hardware, that it can be double strapped like a regular size reissue, and since I'm short it's not as long as a regular mini.  What about you?  Do you have your eyes set on any new handbags?


----------



## love2learn

Irene7899 said:


> who still use this style? wanted to let go but since is tweed ,  will keep it


OMG!!  This is a beautiful!!!  So classy and feminine!!  Keep always!!


Luxlynx said:


> Dinner with my girl and my husband.


Such a beauty!


ChanelCanuck said:


> Taking out my Jumbo and my new-to-me “Andrea’s-gonna-make-it-after-all-in-Devil-Wears-Prada” newsboy cap out for a spin today!


Beautiful picture and I LOVE that hat!!


sassification said:


> Gonna keep this piece for the new year! >.< hiding it for now...


Love this!!  Very pretty


TheCathmeister1 said:


> Eating lunch out for my birthday--caviar jumbo


I hope you had a great B-day!!  Love a celebration lunch with Chanel!


Km2181 said:


> I’m into backpacks lately. My new purchases


Love your backpack  I love seeing someone out in public wearing a Chanel backpack.  They're so beautiful and stylish.


shijay said:


> So easy crossbody!


Gorgeous boy!!  Looks wonderful with your outfit


----------



## love2learn

mnl said:


> Shopping with coco handle
> View attachment 4573186


LOVE LOVE LOVE your beautiful coco  Such a head turner


----------



## mnl

love2learn said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your beautiful coco  Such a head turner


Thank you


----------



## Rhl2987

Date night tonight!


----------



## Voicifiona

Going to Haunted House with my niece and sister with my Mini Reissue


----------



## mnl

Coco handle keeping me company during Astro’s game


----------



## ShinyW

Rhl2987 said:


> Date night tonight!


wow. 

Plain simple beautyful. Just love it.


----------



## Bibi25260

Irene7899 said:


> who still use this style? wanted to let go but since is tweed ,  will keep it


I don't have it but I still like it! And I like how you styled it!


----------



## Bibi25260

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Eating lunch out for my birthday--caviar jumbo


Happy birthday! Perfect companion!


----------



## Bibi25260

sassification said:


> Gonna keep this piece for the new year! >.< hiding it for now...


Gorgeous tote! You have a strong will not to use this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

mnl said:


> Shopping with coco handle
> View attachment 4573186


Lovely coco and perfect with your outfit! Love the bag and shoes!


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Hello Bibi  I just pop in from time to time and this time noticed your beautiful pictures .  I'm doing well and I hope you are also.   As far as additons, I recently (like 2 weeks ago) bought the new dark grey (I believe it's goatskin) reissue mini with rutheium hardware.  It's beautiful!!!!  Thought about getting the medium reissue in this same color combo, but my SA talked me into the mini since I don't have one yet.  I love this mini's leather, color, hardware, that it can be double strapped like a regular size reissue, and since I'm short it's not as long as a regular mini.  What about you?  Do you have your eyes set on any new handbags?


Happy to read you're doing well! I'm fine, thank you!
I think I haven't seen the grey reissue and now I'm really curious to see it hint hint   I love grey and reissue so they must be beautiful!
I'm considering the new 19 in a good beige. But I also saw yesterday the fluffy YSL loulou and it reminds me of the 19 but at a better pricepoint


----------



## Bibi25260

Rhl2987 said:


> Date night tonight!


What a beautiful color and VCA bracelets!


----------



## Bibi25260

Voicifiona said:


> Going to Haunted House with my niece and sister with my Mini Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574911


WOW what a beauty!!   
From which season is this one?


----------



## Bibi25260

Yesterday with Cuba flap again and belt I totally forgot about it and don't remember from which year (I do remember it was from a Cruise collection).
Have a great day!!


----------



## Voicifiona

Bibi25260 said:


> WOW what a beauty!!
> From which season is this one?


Sorry I don't keep track of the season,  but I bought it in June of this year. It start with series number 28.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Yesterday with Cuba flap again and belt I totally forgot about it and don't remember from which year (I do remember it was from a Cruise collection).
> Have a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 4575191


Looking lovely, Bibi.


----------



## ChloeSF

I'm currently in China on holiday, and here is my Chanel So Black crumpled calfskin mini rectangle out with me when I'm visiting the Small Wild Goose Pagoda in Xi'An. Also featuring my Alexander McQueen skull scarf


----------



## XCCX

Bibi25260 said:


> They're pretty!



thank you!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Using my classic flap + a brooch on my hat!


----------



## Kayceedee88

Took my medium CF out today on my Bday after she has been sitting in my closet for a year. Lol. 
She still looks as new as on the day hubby bought her for me (1.5 years ago).


----------



## enensweety

My fall staples ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my seashell bag.


----------



## Anncat

Enjoying the fall foliage in Portland, Oregon with my red 19B Classic Flap.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

New 19K brooch!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Loading up my trusty Gst today


----------



## missconvy

Bags_4_life said:


> Loading up my trusty Gst today
> 
> View attachment 4577687


That’s it for that large bag? Haha


----------



## shijay

enensweety said:


> My fall staples ❤️


i love your sweater! where is it from?!


----------



## dbcelly

Anncat said:


> Enjoying the fall foliage in Portland, Oregon with my red 19B Classic Flap.


ARGGG... I passed on this but seeing your pic brings a bout of regret.  The color is quite hard to capture!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Anncat said:


> Enjoying the fall foliage in Portland, Oregon with my red 19B Classic Flap.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## africanboheme

started wearing my vintage east-west crossbody and I'm kind of obsessed. it's now the perfect bag for chasing a toddler


----------



## seraphines

Took my Boy to work. Kids grow up so fast these days.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

enensweety said:


> My fall staples ❤️


One more , where is that sweater from？


----------



## mcmrks

firenze in fall.


----------



## enensweety

AmeeLVSBags said:


> One more , where is that sweater from？


Sorry for the delayed response! I got the sweater recently at Nordstrom Rack ☺️


----------



## enensweety

shijay said:


> i love your sweater! where is it from?!


Sorry for the delayed response, got busy with Halloween preps lol. I got the sweater recently at Nordstrom Rack ☺️


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Ready to run errands in my 19K teddy sweater, 18A "so black" chevron reissue, and Coco Crush rings.


----------



## ML_chanel

africanboheme said:


> started wearing my vintage east-west crossbody and I'm kind of obsessed. it's now the perfect bag for chasing a toddler


Beautiful! How do you wear it crossbody? A different strap?


----------



## Bags_4_life

missconvy said:


> That’s it for that large bag? Haha


 These were the prettiest most presentable pieces that day, I chucked lots of other junk in too


----------



## TheresaK

The lighting is not doing this bag justice but I really love this bag!!!


----------



## matchamatcha2019

Had to share... purchased my mom her first chanel this past week. She is wearing it out for the first time today


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Big Bang flap and CC sandals.


----------



## Dextersmom

For our evening out, I switched into my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.


----------



## Julierose

Today with my vintage maxi Jumbo


----------



## Abba13

Voicifiona said:


> Going to Haunted House with my niece and sister with my Mini Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574911


How does it look crossbody?  I'm 5'9"....would it sit too high on me?


----------



## Abba13

JoeyLouis said:


> Mini flap mom life


 The baby's toes make the picture.....sooo cute.....noticed them first and then your bag and shoes.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Biz Affinity at work this morning


----------



## Tangeria

Anncat said:


> Enjoying the fall foliage in Portland, Oregon with my red 19B Classic Flap.



Wauw, love your bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

On a 2.55 kick lately with my bag rotation.


----------



## Strep2031

Julierose said:


> Today with my vintage maxi Jumbo
> View attachment 4581097


I really really want this vintage handbag more than any other Chanel handbag. Looks amazing!!


----------



## chanelandpizza

It’s a bad picture but recently purchased this handbag and I’m in love!!!


----------



## Love Paris City

atlsweetpea11 said:


> On a 2.55 kick lately with my bag rotation.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

atlsweetpea11 said:


> On a 2.55 kick lately with my bag rotation.


Gorgeous Reissue.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Love Paris City said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Reissue.



Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Pit stop at the bank


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige CF and matching ballerinas.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige CF and matching ballerinas.



Lovely bag and outfit!


----------



## Luv n bags

With my first Chanel I ever purchased.  It is a 7 series.


----------



## Dextersmom

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Lovely bag and outfit!


Thank you.


----------



## BagLadyT

fleur-de-lis said:


> Ready to run errands in my 19K teddy sweater, 18A "so black" chevron reissue, and Coco Crush rings.
> 
> View attachment 4579912



Super duper hot! Go girl!


----------



## BagLadyT

africanboheme said:


> started wearing my vintage east-west crossbody and I'm kind of obsessed. it's now the perfect bag for chasing a toddler



Love!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige CF and matching ballerinas.


Hello there, my beautiful friend!
Looking so lovely as always, DM! I love that bag-such a beautiful beige and the iridescent...So jealous cuz what I’ve been wearing is mostly boots and sweaters. It’s pretty cold in here where I live already!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Hello there, my beautiful friend!
> Looking so lovely as always, DM! I love that bag-such a beautiful beige and the iridescent...So jealous cuz what I’ve been wearing is mostly boots and sweaters. It’s pretty cold in here where I live already!


Hello there my darling and beautiful friend Auvina!!   You are too kind, my sweet friend.  I can imagine how stylish and chic you look in your boots and sweaters.  I wish it would cool down here.....I have a new sweater and a pair of booties I would like to wear if the weather would only cooperate.


----------



## enensweety

With my small classic flap


----------



## sassification

I’m so officially on a ban!!! This will be my chinese new year bag!


----------



## julia.pa

Just received this cutie today!  I‘m in love with my black rectangular Mini and wore it non-stop in summer, so when I saw this cute patent one on the pre-loved market, I couldn‘t resist. 

I heard horrible stories of patent leather, especially in light colours but it‘s too cute and I‘ve always wanted to add a patent bag to see for myself how hard it really is to care for! Wish me luck on not ruining it within a day 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## enensweety

Classic flap and mules go with almost everything in my wardrobe


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

New Cruise grey CF!


----------



## hikarupanda

Went shopping yesterday with my vintage camera bag from the 90s. Love to pair it with my Roger Vivier studded flats.


----------



## Abba13

africanboheme said:


> started wearing my vintage east-west crossbody and I'm kind of obsessed. it's now the perfect bag for chasing a toddler


Your toddler has a chic mommy.  How I remember those days.  They went by in a flash.


----------



## Abba13

africanboheme said:


> started wearing my vintage east-west crossbody and I'm kind of obsessed. it's now the perfect bag for chasing a toddler


Your toddler has a chic mommy.  How I remember those days.  They went by in a flash.


----------



## Dextersmom

At work with my graffiti backpack and camellia brooch.


----------



## Abba13

BagLadyT said:


> Super duper hot! Go girl!


I love it.....I love when gals get dressed before leaving the house even to run errands.  You look so chic.


----------



## addisonshopper

At my aunts 60 bday brunch


----------



## handbagmaven7

ready for a night out! i know “they” say not to wear the medium flap crossbody, but it’s my jam [emoji136]‍♀️


----------



## enensweety

Same coat, but now it’s my boy’s turn to be taken out for a walk


----------



## Sylly

hestah said:


> ready for a night out! i know “they” say not to wear the medium flap crossbody, but it’s my jam [emoji136]‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591232


It looks perfect on you crossbody!


----------



## handbagmaven7

Sylly said:


> It looks perfect on you crossbody!



Thank you! It helps to be short lol


----------



## cajhingle

going compact with cutie


----------



## FunBagz

Mini and beers


----------



## solitudelove

loving all the bags here!!!! so much eye candy!!


----------



## pinkpocky

I’m loving the gray CF the more I see it! I just emailed my SA to check on availability when she’s back at work tomorrow


----------



## Sandra.AT

went with my chanel jumbo to a christening feast


----------



## Sparklett22

Stuck in Sunday traffic


----------



## TeeCee77

enensweety said:


> Same coat, but now it’s my boy’s turn to be taken out for a walk


May I ask where your coat is from!? It’s lovely!


----------



## enensweety

TeeCee77 said:


> May I ask where your coat is from!? It’s lovely!


Banana Republic ☺️


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> At work with my graffiti backpack and camellia brooch.


Such a stunning backpack, DM! And I love that hat!


----------



## Auvina15

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> New Cruise grey CF!


What a BEAUTY!


----------



## Auvina15

Sparklett22 said:


> Stuck in Sunday traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593501


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## belebalahung

sassification said:


> I’m so officially on a ban!!! This will be my chinese new year bag!


wow, this is lovely, which season was it from?


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Such a stunning backpack, DM! And I love that hat!


Thank you, my darling friend.


----------



## ddebartolo

Just a quick pic of my 18c iridescent caviar trio! Thanks for letting me share! I’ve been obsessed with this bag lately and can’t stop using it


----------



## Winiebean

Yaowarat Road in Bangkok with my black and silver hardware WOC love it for traveling


----------



## rx4dsoul

Newest in! Have yet to use her[emoji4]


----------



## CoralCat67

Bathroom mod shot of first day out with my White Jumbo!


----------



## EmmJay

Chanel WOC and brooch.


----------



## BB8

EmmJay said:


> Chanel WOC and brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595460


You're in this thread too? Your photos are just as Ig-worthy as your LV ones!


----------



## artax

Finally got my hands on the Chanel 19 flap in small at the Chanel Cruise event!!


----------



## cajhingle

Chanel round clutch


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Bag and accessory of the day


----------



## Dextersmom

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Bag and accessory of the day


Oh my goodness, what a darling brooch you've got there!!  I don't remember seeing that one.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Dextersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, what a darling brooch you've got there!!  I don't remember seeing that one.


Thank you!  I have an SA that still has the same brooch (it’s from 19K) if you’re interested.


----------



## Dextersmom

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Thank you!  I have an SA that still has the same brooch (it’s from 19K) if you’re interested.


How sweet you are and I thank you for the offer.  I currently have my radar on a few Gucci brooches, though.


----------



## artax

lovechanelgirl28 said:


> Congrats!! You look like a doll and I actually love your gold mini more than 19 flap


Aawww thank u so much dear!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


----------



## dooneybaby

I am sooo obnoxious with the Chanel today. Jacket, "I Love Coco" pin, flats, GST, earrings and Sunnies.


----------



## Abba13

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


You always look so chic the way you style yourself.  Love your bathroom too!


----------



## dooneybaby

Sparklett22 said:


> Stuck in Sunday traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593501


I, too, reach for my Chanel for emotional comfort when I'm stuck in traffic.


----------



## Sparklett22

dooneybaby said:


> I, too, reach for my Chanel for emotional comfort when I'm stuck in traffic.


Haha!!!!


----------



## enensweety

With my mini rectangular caviar flap ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Abba13 said:


> You always look so chic the way you style yourself.  Love your bathroom too!


Thank you so much, Abba13.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


You nailed it, my girl! Love love those cute pants!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You nailed it, my girl! Love love those cute pants!


Thank you so much, my beautiful Auvina.


----------



## EmmJay

BB8 said:


> You're in this thread too? Your photos are just as Ig-worthy as your LV ones!


Hi! Thank you so much!


----------



## Auvina15

My Friday with mini Reissue and booties!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> My Friday with mini Reissue and booties!
> 
> View attachment 4597690



You look so stylish as always, sweet Auvina  — gorgeous Reissue and sweater (I am obsessed with this maroon/wine color at the moment).  Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving week .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> You look so stylish as always, sweet Auvina  — gorgeous Reissue and sweater (I am obsessed with this maroon/wine color at the moment).  Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving week .


Thank you so much, darling IM!It’s great seeing ya. This sweater is pretty soft and cozy-I’ve been loving this wine color for these cold months too. Wishing you a wonderful Thanksgiving with your family, my loveliest friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> My Friday with mini Reissue and booties!
> 
> View attachment 4597690


There she is!!!  You look wonderful, my friend.  Chanel should pay you for wearing their pieces so well.   Your Reissue is stunning, your booties so chic and classic and your brooch is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> There she is!!!  You look wonderful, my friend.  Chanel should pay you for wearing their pieces so well.   Your Reissue is stunning, your booties so chic and classic and your brooch is the icing on the cake.


It is very kind and sweet of you, dearest DM! Thank you so much.


----------



## Marmotte

Ready for the weekend with my Small Deauville


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Out for a drink with my girls.


----------



## enensweety

Chanel long scarf and small double flap ❤️


----------



## yowij

Taking the vintage out for a walk [emoji3059]


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my square chevron lambskin mini ghw.


----------



## gagabag

It’s nearly summer where I am!


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

enensweety said:


> With my small classic flap


Are the Balenciaga mules comfy?


----------



## enensweety

SpiceIsle Gal said:


> Are the Balenciaga mules comfy?


Surprisingly, yes. I have narrow feet, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square chevron lambskin mini ghw.


So GORGEOUS, you and your chevron lambie!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Love my navy blue Boy Bag


----------



## JoeyLouis

Was going through old photos and came across this from 2017, many pounds ago (pre-baby life). Yellow square mini. Love this bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So GORGEOUS, you and your chevron lambie!


Thank you, beautiful Auvina.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Sharing my medium double flap in action [emoji5]


----------



## Luxlynx

gagabag said:


> It’s nearly summer where I am!
> View attachment 4598716


Love that bag, next on my list. Is it medium you got? Lovely with the scaves on the handel,


----------



## gagabag

Luxlynx said:


> Love that bag, next on my list. Is it medium you got? Lovely with the scaves on the handel,


Thank you! It’s a mini with green lizard handle from 2017. Not too bad for a 2-yr old


----------



## Auvina15

2.55 and Adidas for errands today!


----------



## CharlieO88

Hi ladies,

This is my very first post. And here’s me rocking my brand new classic flats and the vintage coral
Single flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> 2.55 and Adidas for errands today!
> View attachment 4600693



Can we say “stylishly sporty” ?  Your Reissue is a beauty.  Hope you got all your holiday errands done quickly and easily


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> 2.55 and Adidas for errands today!
> View attachment 4600693


You and your Reissue are looking adorable, my friend.  Your sneaks are super cute too.


----------



## dotty8

enensweety said:


> With my mini rectangular caviar flap ❤️



Love everything


----------



## CCminlvoer

Dextersmom said:


> For our evening out, I switched into my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw.


Hi dextermom, lovely bag! May I ask if your lambskin is holding up well? Cos I have just gotten myself a lambskin flap a few days ago quite on impulse and wonder if there’s a difference in lambskin across seasons as I thought I heard. I have seen your collection and it’s amazing


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Reissue are looking adorable, my friend.  Your sneaks are super cute too.





Iamminda said:


> Can we say “stylishly sporty” ?  Your Reissue is a beauty.  Hope you got all your holiday errands done quickly and easily


Thank you both so much for the kindest compliments, my sweetest friends IM and DM! 
 IM, the errands were done quickly in the morning since it wasn’t too crowded. DM, those sneakers are pretty comfy! Wishing you both and your families have a very happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dextersmom

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi dextermom, lovely bag! May I ask if your lambskin is holding up well? Cos I have just gotten myself a lambskin flap a few days ago quite on impulse and wonder if there’s a difference in lambskin across seasons as I thought I heard. I have seen your collection and it’s amazing


Thank you for the compliment. I have found some variation in all leathers across seasons.  Some feel dry, others plasticky, etc.  I enjoy both caviar and lambskin bags (though when choosing caviar I prefer a softer caviar) but lambskin is my favorite; for the look, feel and shine.  It is my personal opinion that lambskin is just a little more luxe and special.  I use my bags, though I do rotate them often, and I have found that my lambskin bags not only hold up well but that they get more beautiful with time and use.  I never put my bags on the floor and I do condition them with a soft cloth and Cadillac leather lotion from time to time. I hope that helps and I hope that you will enjoy your lambskin beauty.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I have found some variation in all leathers across seasons.  Some feel dry, others plasticky, etc.  I enjoy both caviar and lambskin bags (though when choosing caviar I prefer a softer caviar) but lambskin is my favorite; for the look, feel and shine.  It is my personal opinion that lambskin is just a little more luxe and special.  I use my bags, though I do rotate them often, and I have found that my lambskin bags not only hold up well but that they get more beautiful with time and use.  I never put my bags on the floor and I do condition them with a soft cloth and Cadillac leather lotion from time to time. I hope that helps and I hope that you will enjoy your lambskin beauty.



Good to hear from you! I got the same mini you are having and fingers crossed, mine will ‘age’ as beautifully as yours. Cadillac is fine on lambskin? Terrific news! Just got my bottle from Amazon for another bag; now I can use on the Mini

btw is this lambskin typical? It doesn’t seem to have the sheen patina as I have seen on much earlier classics


----------



## Dextersmom

CCminlvoer said:


> Good to hear from you! I got the same mini you are having and fingers crossed, mine will ‘age’ as beautifully as yours. Cadillac is fine on lambskin? Terrific news! Just got my bottle from Amazon for another bag; now I can use on the Mini
> 
> btw is this lambskin typical? It doesn’t seem to have the sheen patina as I have seen on much earlier classics
> 
> View attachment 4601457


I think your mini looks beautiful and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Dextersmom said:


> I think your mini looks beautiful and the leather looks amazing.


Thank you Dextermom! Whew!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


----------



## enensweety

dotty8 said:


> Love everything


Thank you!


----------



## BB8

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


This bag is so chic! How are you liking your 19?  Is it a small?


----------



## Dextersmom

BB8 said:


> This bag is so chic! How are you liking your 19?  Is it a small?


It really is and yes, mine is the small.  I have a hard time switching out of it  because I love everything about it.  It feels so smooshy and luxe and holds plenty without being too heavy.  It is the perfect bag for my lifestyle.


----------



## BB8

Dextersmom said:


> It really is and yes, mine is the small.  I have a hard time switching out of it  because I love everything about it.  It feels so smooshy and luxe and holds plenty without being too heavy.  It is the perfect bag for my lifestyle.


Congrats on obtaining this beauty!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


Very casual chic!    Gotta admit I was paying more attention to your shoes than your bag!    Very cool!


----------



## sassification

Casual day with reissue 226 ^.^


----------



## enensweety

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


Dextersmom, of course I love the bag but those shoes are seriously FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Dextersmom, of course I love the bag but those shoes are seriously FABULOUS!!!





Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Very casual chic!    Gotta admit I was paying more attention to your shoes than your bag!    Very cool!





enensweety said:


> Gorgeous bag!!


Thank you all and wishing you a wonderful Thanksgiving.  Btw, I highly recommend this brand of sneakers. My P448's are as comfy and cozy as Uggs.


----------



## milena09

My tried and trusted classic tote. Fits everything I need, fares nicely in all sorts of weather and always makes me feel good


----------



## Aquaamyca

milena09 said:


> My tried and trusted classic tote. Fits everything I need, fares nicely in all sorts of weather and always makes me feel good


Beautiful! You look so chic. I’ve been thinking about getting one and I really don’t know how it’s going to hold up. Do you put heavy things like a laptop in it and are the corners sagging? So worried about ruining such an expensive bag but I want to use it for work. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## milena09

Aquaamyca said:


> Beautiful! You look so chic. I’ve been thinking about getting one and I really don’t know how it’s going to hold up. Do you put heavy things like a laptop in it and are the corners sagging? So worried about ruining such an expensive bag but I want to use it for work. Thoughts? Thanks


Thank you . I bought it over a year ago. I took some more pics to give you an idea how it's holding up after a year of use (well, half a year, I used it from Nov to Apr-May last year and started to carry it again this autumn). I took a couple of pictures of the side (one with the poppers closed and the other one with an unpopped side),  front and the bottom of the bag.

So far I am quite impressed with the quality. It is caviar leather, and I specifically was looking for caviar leather for a tote. It certainly makes it more durable and, possibly, helps keeps the shape a bit better than lambskin.
I don't carry a laptop in this bag, or any handbag. It will certainly fit a laptop, leaving enough room for all other gubbins and pouches.

I always feel liberated when I switch to this bag after having to carefully plan which possessions to fit and carry in my reissue or similar size handbags.


----------



## Aquaamyca

milena09 said:


> Thank you . I bought it over a year ago. I took some more pics to give you an idea how it's holding up after a year of use (well, half a year, I used it from Nov to Apr-May last year and started to carry it again this autumn). I took a couple of pictures of the side (one with the poppers closed and the other one with an unpopped side),  front and the bottom of the bag.
> 
> So far I am quite impressed with the quality. It is caviar leather, and I specifically was looking for caviar leather for a tote. It certainly makes it more durable and, possibly, helps keeps the shape a bit better than lambskin.
> I don't carry a laptop in this bag, or any handbag. It will certainly fit a laptop, leaving enough room for all other gubbins and pouches.
> 
> I always feel liberated when I switch to this bag after having to carefully plan which possessions to fit and carry in my reissue or similar size handbags.


Thanks so much!


----------



## enensweety

My vintage classic jumbo. There are days when I feel that I don’t get to use this often enough that I might as well sell it. But then I take it out of the closet and fall in love with it all over again


----------



## essiedub

milena09 said:


> I always feel *liberated* when I switch to this bag after having to carefully plan which possessions to fit and carry in my reissue or similar size handbags.



Absolutely agree ..I have this same feeling when I switch back to a tote (any tote). After many iterations, I am a tote girl. Amen.


----------



## essiedub

enensweety said:


> My vintage classic jumbo. There are days when I feel that I don’t get to use this often enough that I might as well sell it. But then I take it out of the closet and fall in love with it all over again


Love the shoes!


----------



## enensweety

essiedub said:


> Love the shoes!


Thank you. ☺️ I’m not usually a fan of Louboutin heels as they tend to be uncomfortable, but these ones are surprisingly comfy and can wear them (even dance) for hours!


----------



## papertiger

enensweety said:


> My vintage classic jumbo. There are days when I feel that I don’t get to use this often enough that I might as well sell it. But then I take it out of the closet and fall in love with it all over again



You are one of the few who can certainly carry it off (no pun intended) - you totally rock it!


----------



## enensweety

papertiger said:


> You are one of the few who can certainly carry it off (no pun intended) - you totally rock it!


Thank you, that’s so very sweet of you to say.☺️


----------



## Stratford

enensweety said:


> My vintage classic jumbo. There are days when I feel that I don’t get to use this often enough that I might as well sell it. But then I take it out of the closet and fall in love with it all over again



Story of my life with every Chanel handbag I own...lol.


----------



## enensweety

Stratford said:


> Story of my life with every Chanel handbag I own...lol.


lol!


----------



## dotty8

enensweety said:


> My vintage classic jumbo. There are days when I feel that I don’t get to use this often enough that I might as well sell it. But then I take it out of the closet and fall in love with it all over again



I just want to steal your wardrobe  .. and house  Everything looks really stylish.


----------



## Dextersmom

Spending Sunday with my iridescent Beige CF and ballerinas.


----------



## ctimec

Slouchy and cozy with my 19b grey mini! Love this color and I am so careful with color transfer! Light coats/scarves only lol


----------



## enensweety

dotty8 said:


> I just want to steal your wardrobe  .. and house  Everything looks really stylish.


Thank you, dotty! ☺️


----------



## XCCX

Love this blazer!


----------



## Luv n bags

XCCX said:


> Love this blazer!
> 
> View attachment 4604830



Yes, the blazer is awesome! Where is it from?


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Spending Sunday with my iridescent Beige CF and ballerinas.


Such classic beauties and very cute outfit, my friend!


----------



## Auvina15

ctimec said:


> Slouchy and cozy with my 19b grey mini! Love this color and I am so careful with color transfer! Light coats/scarves only lol


Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Such classic beauties and very cute outfit, my friend!


Thank you so much, sweet Auvina.


----------



## XCCX

Miso Fine said:


> Yes, the blazer is awesome! Where is it from?



Thank you!

Its from Zara! Currently in stock


----------



## Luv n bags

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Its from Zara! Currently in stock



Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini shiny rhw.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Sooo cute! Did you rain proof it? And are those golden goose sneakers? Adorable


----------



## Abba13

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini shiny rhw.


Love the look....I always look forward to your photos.


----------



## ctimec

Auvina15 said:


> Totally gorgeous!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My passenger for today. I used to think my black 2.55 with ruthenium hardware was my favorite but lately I’m loving the pop of the ghw!


----------



## Dextersmom

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My passenger for today. I used to think my black 2.55 with ruthenium hardware was my favorite but lately I’m loving the pop of the ghw!


So gorgeous!! Black with ghw is my favorite of all time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Abba13 said:


> Love the look....I always look forward to your photos.


Thank you so much, Abba13. 


Aquaamyca said:


> Sooo cute! Did you rain proof it? And are those golden goose sneakers? Adorable


Hi Aquaamyca, I believe your comment is for me.   I did not treat my bag with anything, just a little Cadillac leather lotion every now and then.  I find this caviar super sturdy, though I am careful with my bags and it didn't get soaked.  I just dried it with a soft towel when I got home. These sneakers are Cole Haan and so comfy and kept me warm all day.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous!! Black with ghw is my favorite of all time.



Thank you! This is definitely one of my favorites! Waiting for the chevron aged calfskin ghw 2.55 to come back around in a future collection  I have a sheepskin chevron 2.55 with smooth leather. I want a distressed chevron 2.55.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini shiny rhw.


I adore this whole look, DM! Your bronze mini is just a perfect piece for the season-I really love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Took mini on an evening out with friends...


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I adore this whole look, DM! Your bronze mini is just a perfect piece for the season-I really love it!


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Took mini on an evening out with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607221


I love this beauty!❤️


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> I love this beauty![emoji173]️


Thank you Dear. [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Chanel trio; 17B medium CF, brooch and sneakers.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Chanel trio; 17B medium CF, brooch and sneakers.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Chanel Perfection!!


----------



## Steph5487

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Chanel trio; 17B medium CF, brooch and sneakers.



Dear Dextersmom, long time since we have communicated! Absolutely loving your 17B is it pink or deep red?!?!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Chanel trio; 17B medium CF, brooch and sneakers.


So brave with that 50% chance of rain!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Chanel trio; 17B medium CF, brooch and sneakers.


Totally LOVE- especially the RED beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE- especially the RED beauty!


Thank you so much, my sweet Auvina.  


GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Chanel Perfection!!


You are too kind, GL. 



Steph5487 said:


> Dear Dextersmom, long time since we have communicated! Absolutely loving your 17B is it pink or deep red?!?!


Hello there and thank you so much, Steph5487.  This is the dark red. 



JoeyLouis said:


> So brave with that 50% chance of rain!


I know....but in the end it barely drizzled here today.


----------



## Steph5487

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my sweet Auvina.
> 
> You are too kind, GL.
> 
> 
> Hello there and thank you so much, Steph5487.  This is the dark red.
> 
> 
> I know....but in the end it barely drizzled here today.




Stunning!


----------



## aurorashell

Date day with my black lambskin mini! My first ever Chanel bag, literally bought on Fri.  Was super excited and happy taking her out today!


----------



## Steph5487

Finally taking my new baby out!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday, Chanel friends. Today I am carrying my 225 and wearing my new 20C sneakers. They are super comfy and TTS.


----------



## femmedelamode

Took this bag to Hawaii and I’m so glad I did. Rain and shine, it was the perfect choice because of the material. Now I know which backpack I’ll be bringing on future vacations!


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Grey CF at Ladurée!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, Chanel friends. Today I am carrying my 225 and wearing my new 20C sneakers. They are super comfy and TTS.


Hello DM Love seeing your beautiful chevron Reissue  And your new sneakers look soooooooo comfy


----------



## love2learn

femmedelamode said:


> Took this bag to Hawaii and I’m so glad I did. Rain and shine, it was the perfect choice because of the material. Now I know which backpack I’ll be bringing on future vacations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614116


Very pretty picture with your backpack!  Which beach is this?


----------



## love2learn

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Grey CF at Ladurée!


She looks heavenly  Is that avocado toast?  It looks too perfect


----------



## femmedelamode

love2learn said:


> Very pretty picture with your backpack!  Which beach is this?



Thank you! Wailea, Maui.


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

love2learn said:


> She looks heavenly  Is that avocado toast?  It looks too perfect


Thank you and yes, that's avocado toast.    It tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Chanel o case, out for dinner


----------



## Lookelou

Kuschelnudde said:


> Chanel o case, out for dinner


I wish MORE men would dress/ style like you!  You look great- and put together!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Hello DM Love seeing your beautiful chevron Reissue  And your new sneakers look soooooooo comfy


Hello there, sweet love2learn.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kuschelnudde said:


> Chanel o case, out for dinner


Great look.


----------



## Sylly

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Grey CF at Ladurée!


This is PERFECTION!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, Chanel friends. Today I am carrying my 225 and wearing my new 20C sneakers. They are super comfy and TTS.


You look so gorgeous, DM! I love your bag, and your shoes are fantastic!


----------



## deb68nc

Out with my 20c for the first time...


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look so gorgeous, DM! I love your bag, and your shoes are fantastic!


Thank you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Absolutely beautiful and classic!


----------



## Rami00

Reissue 225


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and classic!


Thank you, darling Auvina.


----------



## TheresaK

My love


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Out and about ...... loving this bag!  Happy I got it


----------



## HL milk75

Brought my Chanel Gabrielle for tea.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Haha, this was my coffee date’s own mod shot!


----------



## Marlee

Out shopping with my new Mini


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Off to do some errands


----------



## Kuschelnudde

CCminlvoer said:


> View attachment 4617647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, this was my coffee date’s own mod shot!



Do you always carry your dustbag with you? 

It‘s amazing how different your and my bag appear just for having a different hardware color.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Kuschelnudde said:


> Do you always carry your dustbag with you?
> 
> It‘s amazing how different your and my bag appear just for having a different hardware color.


Hi we have lots of rain here and I always bring along a dust bag to protect my CC bags in the rain. My Gaby also always sits on a Coach cloth bag on hard surfaces as the base is prone to scuffs - it’s usually discreetly done, but that day I was at this nice cafe and thought I catch an Insta shot of her, then I realised I had pulled a wrong dust bag along! My Gaby looks quite worn while yours look fresh still. Is yours a small Gaby?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi we have lots of rain here and I always bring along a dust bag to protect my CC bags in the rain. My Gaby also always sits on a cloth bag as the base is prone to scuffs. I usually use a Coach brand dust bag but that day I must have pulled a wrong one! My Gaby looks quite worn while yours look fresh still. Is yours a small Gaby?



Yeah that makes sense.

You‘re right, the base is prone to scratches. I even got some very light ones on my very first day but to be honest, I don’t care... 
Your bag still looks great


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Yummy bowl of ramen on a cold winter's day


----------



## Aquaamyca

Beautiful! Is that a charcoal? What season?


----------



## mnl

Out to dinner with my classic flap


----------



## MahaM

Kuschelnudde said:


> Off to do some errands


Looks real nice on you !
Enjoy it ..


----------



## favgirl

In town!!


----------



## ctimec

Rami00 said:


> Reissue 225


Love this look


----------



## iqaganda

Touring Bangkok with my Reissue!


----------



## Rami00

ctimec said:


> Love this look


Thank you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Fridays with my 2.55.


----------



## Luxlynx

My Chanel tote got a trip to the house of nobels.


----------



## Luxlynx

My jumbo was with me on a superior fighting challenge.


----------



## OCMomof3

Rami00 said:


> Reissue 225



Stunning pic and bag, Rami!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Luxlynx said:


> My jumbo was with me on a superior fighting challenge.


Nothing like Chanel and MMA!


----------



## BB8

Got my holiday packaging.  So pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my small 19 flap and red ballerinas.


----------



## _Cina

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4618847
> 
> 
> Touring Bangkok with my Reissue!


I love your shirt, and your style, and just everything!! Looking great!


----------



## Bentley1

The small Chanel 19 couldn’t be a better shopping companion. So light & roomy and perfect crossbody length for me. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bentley1 said:


> The small Chanel 19 couldn’t be a better shopping companion. So light & roomy and perfect crossbody length for me.
> Happy Holidays!


Perfect on you.


----------



## Bentley1

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect on you.


Thank you so much, so sweet of you!


----------



## CCminlvoer

I’m always good for a cup of bubble tea... especially when it’s casual chic Friday


----------



## hikarupanda

Received my vintage Chanel scarf from Resee Paris today! Love those camellias!


----------



## avril1

Had her for a while... 1st time out today.


----------



## antschulina

WOC with Tacos and Cava


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my small 19 flap and red ballerinas.


This bag looks sooo good on you, DM. Totally LOVE


----------



## Auvina15

Bentley1 said:


> The small Chanel 19 couldn’t be a better shopping companion. So light & roomy and perfect crossbody length for me.
> Happy Holidays!


Such a gorgeous and versatile bag!


----------



## iqaganda

_Cina said:


> I love your shirt, and your style, and just everything!! Looking great!



thank you!


----------



## OCMomof3

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 4621538
> View attachment 4621539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received my vintage Chanel scarf from Resee Paris today! Love those camellias!


That's just beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> This bag looks sooo good on you, DM. Totally LOVE


Thank you so much, sweet Auvina. Wishing you a beautiful holiday.


----------



## Bentley1

Auvina15 said:


> Such a gorgeous and versatile bag!


Thank you! 
I’ve really been enjoying it!


----------



## chialily

Finally found a Chanel square mini flap in perfect red. I was able to fit my iPhone X Max. thank goodness.


----------



## Dextersmom

chialily said:


> Finally found a Chanel square mini flap in perfect red. I was able to fit my iPhone X Max. thank goodness.


Gorgeous red!! Congrats!


----------



## Milky caramel

D other day with my mademoiselle chic


----------



## Luxlynx

Now a country trip for christmas with my XXL flap and my pug balloon.


----------



## seikow

Bag of the day


----------



## cecilienor

Classic WOC & silk scarf


----------



## Dextersmom

Merry Christmas, Chanel friends.  Today I am keeping things simple with my 225 Reissue.


----------



## Prettyn

Dextersmom said:


> Merry Christmas, Chanel friends.  Today I am keeping things simple with my 225 Reissue.


I love your necklace ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Prettyn said:


> I love your necklace ❤️


Thank you.


----------



## sfaithg

My small size classic flap out at lunch today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## chanelandpizza

today with my black mini[emoji173]️


----------



## HappybytheC

sfaithg said:


> View attachment 4623683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small size classic flap out at lunch today!


Gorgeous


----------



## TropicsFrau

Hello! To those with square minis, do you know if it fits the iphone pro max?


----------



## sfaithg

HappybytheC said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## caffelatte

TropicsFrau said:


> Hello! To those with square minis, do you know if it fits the iphone pro max?



I tried in store, the iPhone 11 Pro (smaller) slides into a square mini but it is snug! Not sure that a Pro max would fit easily without distorting the bag


----------



## Sparklett22

Getting some brunch. I have not reached for another bag since I got her last month


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


Adorable mini and sneakers! Hope you’re having a wonderful holiday season, my dear DM!


----------



## TropicsFrau

cindy663 said:


> I tried in store, the iPhone 11 Pro (smaller) slides into a square mini but it is snug! Not sure that a Pro max would fit easily without distorting the bag



Thank you!  I guess I don't need the pro max after all if it won't fit the square mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Adorable mini and sneakers! Hope you’re having a wonderful holiday season, my dear DM!


Thank you, my friend.  It has been a very peaceful time for me and I wish the same for you.


----------



## FunBagz

Visiting London for NYE with my favorite travel companion....Reissue 225 ❤️


----------



## rx4dsoul

Constantly used wallet...the Boy Cardholder.


----------



## BB8

It's dangerous getting something in-advance of a holiday or occasion, and reasoning that said item is for that specific holiday/occasion.  I ended up getting more things for Christmas when I already got my Christmas gift 2 months ago.  Here they are.  (In my "defense", I absolutely love these earrings and "couldn't" pass them up as they were nearly sold-out.) The holiday-edition perfumes are just perfect for my needs!  This was my first time ordering fragrances online: the packaging was immaculate, just wish it had the holiday packaging (they ran out). 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hope all are having a lovely holiday season!


----------



## amandacasey

Mini rectangular black caviar ghw on Boxing Day


----------



## JenJBS

amandacasey said:


> Mini rectangular black caviar ghw on Boxing Day



Gorgeous bag. I love the iridescent black caviar leather.


----------



## CCminlvoer

Hi @amandacasey - lovely mini bag. May I ask if this is from 15C series 20xxxxx? If not what collection & series might this be? Thanks.

I am looking at a similar bag (seems more matt looking and not iridescent) that’s series 20, am trying to find out what the thoughts are on that season’s caviar and yours as well.


----------



## amandacasey

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi @amandacasey - lovely mini bag. May I ask if this is from 15C series 20xxxxx? If not what collection & series might this be? Thanks.
> 
> I am looking at a similar bag (seems more matt looking and not iridescent) that’s series 20, am trying to find out what the thoughts are on that season’s caviar and yours as well.


Hi! How do I tell which series the bag is from? I thought the bag looked more iridescent, was that a feature of one of the series/season’s caviar?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Tried the so black Gabrielle with my trenchcoat and the combo works pretty well I guess


----------



## amandacasey

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag. I love the iridescent black caviar leather.


Thank you!! Is that a thing from a particular season? I noticed the iridescence and wondered about that


----------



## JenJBS

amandacasey said:


> Thank you!! Is that a thing from a particular season? I noticed the iridescence and wondered about that



I'm barely starting to learn about Chanel (besides it being created by CoCo Chanel, and the vague general ideas everyone has), so I have no idea. Just think it's beautiful.


----------



## CCminlvoer

amandacasey said:


> Hi! How do I tell which series the bag is from? I thought the bag looked more iridescent, was that a feature of one of the series/season’s caviar?


Hi @amandacasey - I am quite new to Chanel though my first bag season 17B was purchased about 3 years ago. Been doing research on this platform & on Yoogi’s. The product hangtag if it comes with the bag (usually brand new / boutique sold) gives info on season, material, colour etc. Refer link below, hope it works.
Yoogi’s reference: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/blog/how-to-read-chanel-tag/
Series # is also indicated on your hologram serial code sticker inside the bag (the first 2 numbers).
I was indeed trying to ascertain the season/series for your bag so that I can look out for a similar preloved Mini (or match the one I am potentially looking at. Seller doesn’t know season info). If you happen to know the season/series #, will be grateful for you to share. Thanks!
PS - I am not sure if that season featured the iridescent minis. I read some TPF members did refer to iridescent caviar for a certain year / season but don’t have a full picture of things.


----------



## mcmrks

antschulina‘s food (post #28581) matches perfectly with avril1‘s bag (post #28580). 

scnr


----------



## l.ch.

FunBagz said:


> Visiting London for NYE with my favorite travel companion....Reissue 225 ❤️
> View attachment 4626013



awesome! I love London, I wish I could also go this year...
Gorgeous boots also!


----------



## l.ch.

Kuschelnudde said:


> Tried the so black Gabrielle with my trenchcoat and the combo works pretty well I guess


Very edgy!


----------



## l.ch.

sfaithg said:


> View attachment 4623683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small size classic flap out at lunch today!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## mcmrks

found another pic from our firenze-in-fall-vacation. 
(similar to #28362)


----------



## Rhl2987

Very casual running errands today. Absolutely love my new bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rhl2987 said:


> Very casual running errands today. Absolutely love my new bag.


Looks great on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with one of my very favorite bags of the year.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rhl2987 said:


> Very casual running errands today. Absolutely love my new bag.


Off topic, I know....but I keep noticing your beautiful coat.  Do you mind sharing the brand?


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with one of my very favorite bags of the year.


So gorgeous It’s absolutely one of my favorites of yours! Happy new year to you and your family, lovely DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous It’s absolutely one of my favorites of yours! Happy new year to you and your family, lovely DM!


Thank you, darling Auvina.   Wishing you a beautiful new year with your family, my sweet friend.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with one of my very favorite bags of the year.


Happy 2020 DM! Pic perfect! ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Happy 2020! New decade new beginnings...wishing all TFP Chanelovers a healthy and happy new year!

Holidays date night.. timeless Chanel brooch, red caviar mini and shoes, been a while since I post here, love seeing everyone fabulous pics and their lovely bags


----------



## PrincessMe

finally took this beauty out [emoji177]


----------



## yazj42

With my  favorite Chanel bag.


----------



## amandacasey

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi @amandacasey - I am quite new to Chanel though my first bag season 17B was purchased about 3 years ago. Been doing research on this platform & on Yoogi’s. The product hangtag if it comes with the bag (usually brand new / boutique sold) gives info on season, material, colour etc. Refer link below, hope it works.
> Yoogi’s reference: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/blog/how-to-read-chanel-tag/
> Series # is also indicated on your hologram serial code sticker inside the bag (the first 2 numbers).
> I was indeed trying to ascertain the season/series for your bag so that I can look out for a similar preloved Mini (or match the one I am potentially looking at. Seller doesn’t know season info). If you happen to know the season/series #, will be grateful for you to share. Thanks!
> PS - I am not sure if that season featured the iridescent minis. I read some TPF members did refer to iridescent caviar for a certain year / season but don’t have a full picture of things.


Hello! Thanks for the reference those are really useful. The serial number on mine starts with a 250- I bought this pre loved so don’t have any hangtag. It definitely appears iridescent, but I like the jet black ones too! If you have a chance at a black mini in caviar you really can’t go wrong! I’ve read that they are no longer doing then in caviar leather for the time being.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy 2020 DM! Pic perfect! ❤️


Thanks, jkfashionstyle. So nice to see you here and you are looking lovely, as usual.


----------



## Spongebaby

yazj42 said:


> With my  favorite Chanel bag.


Hi, is this the jumbo size? You look great btw!


----------



## CCminlvoer

amandacasey said:


> Hello! Thanks for the reference those are really useful. The serial number on mine starts with a 250- I bought this pre loved so don’t have any hangtag. It definitely appears iridescent, but I like the jet black ones too! If you have a chance at a black mini in caviar you really can’t go wrong! I’ve read that they are no longer doing then in caviar leather for the time being.



Thanks for the info on your lovely bag, Amandacasey!


----------



## amandacasey

CCminlvoer said:


> Thanks for the info on your lovely bag, Amandacasey!


What year or series does that indicate, if any?


----------



## CCminlvoer

amandacasey said:


> What year or series does that indicate, if any?



Hi iif the serial no starts with 250 as you indicate, then it should be series 25 which could be in the year 2018 up according to Yoogis (link below). Nov/Dec 2019 minis/seasonal flap I had were #28-29.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel


----------



## Tina_Bina

With my medium cf in Kyoto


----------



## Dextersmom

Tina_Bina said:


> With my medium cf in Kyoto


This bag is so beautiful.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Today with classic brooch and grey caviar mini. Happy Friday! Cheers to the weekend everyone


----------



## Tinder

First time taking out my new 19 flap


----------



## enensweety

Tinder said:


> View attachment 4630128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time taking out my new 19 flap


Gorgeous flap!!!


----------



## enensweety

Slingbacks with my boy ☺️


----------



## PurseOD

Elevator selfie with my so black boy


----------



## Sylly

PurseOD said:


> Elevator selfie with my so black boy


What an awesomely cool bag!


----------



## Pinkie*

Tina_Bina said:


> With my medium cf in Kyoto


I love this color


----------



## Pinkie*

Tinder said:


> View attachment 4630128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time taking out my new 19 flap


Beautiful


----------



## Pinkie*

yazj42 said:


> With my  favorite Chanel bag.


Love your style


----------



## acquiredtaste

My Chanel woc at the Longwood gardens.


----------



## sassification

Forgot my earrings today but am wearing this brooch out for the first time! >.<


----------



## enensweety

Keeping it simple


----------



## amandacasey

Beautiful!! What size is this?


Rhl2987 said:


> Very casual running errands today. Absolutely love my new bag.


----------



## Astraea

enensweety said:


> Slingbacks with my boy ☺️



Love this! So classy.


----------



## enensweety

Astraea said:


> Love this! So classy.


Thank you!


----------



## HL milk75

Admiring my Chanel medium flap beige 19b


----------



## enensweety

Chanel mules and classic flap on rotation


----------



## htzeshan

Happy 2020! wishing all Chanel lovers happy new year! 
My first post with Chanel 19  Do you think it is a lil bit too big on me?


----------



## Frillylily

htzeshan said:


> Happy 2020! wishing all Chanel lovers happy new year!
> My first post with Chanel 19  Do you think it is a lil bit too big on me?
> View attachment 4635963



Which size is this bag? Being young, fit and trim you carry it well. We all need one oversized bag! My oversized bag is 227 embossed icon bag that I will not part with at all! You may need a small 19 in a fun color!


----------



## htzeshan

Frillylily said:


> Which size is this bag? Being young, fit and trim you carry it well. We all need one oversized bag! My oversized bag is 227 embossed icon bag that I will not part with at all! You may need a small 19 in a fun color!


Hi there! It is large size (maxi). And i like your point about small 19  but it’s extremely hard to get in Msia! The waiting list is a nightmare


----------



## enensweety

htzeshan said:


> Happy 2020! wishing all Chanel lovers happy new year!
> My first post with Chanel 19  Do you think it is a lil bit too big on me?
> View attachment 4635963


Looks perfect on you! You carry it well.   Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## snowing may

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi @amandacasey - lovely mini bag. May I ask if this is from 15C series 20xxxxx? If not what collection & series might this be? Thanks
> 
> I am looking at a similar bag (seems more matt looking and not iridescent) that’s series 20, am trying to find out what the thoughts are on that season’s caviar and yours as well.



hi, here’s my red mini from 15C. Yes, it’s in iridescent caviar and very durable. This bag has been travelling with me a lot thru rain or snow. I would recommend that season’s caviar.


----------



## CCminlvoer

snowing may said:


> hi, here’s my red mini from 15C. Yes, it’s in iridescent caviar and very durable. This bag has been travelling with me a lot thru rain or snow. I would recommend that season’s caviar.


Hi snowing may - thanks for sharing info! Love your bag & your styling! I will keep looking out for this season’s caviar. Happy 2020!


----------



## snowing may

CCminlvoer said:


> Hi snowing may - thanks for sharing info! Love your bag! I will keep looking out for this season’s caviar. Happy 2020!


Thank you!!! Happy New Year to you too! 
Good luck hunting


----------



## CCminlvoer

snowing may said:


> Thank you!!! Happy New Year to you too!
> Good luck hunting



Thanks! I passed on the preloved from season 15 cos there was a defect not previously made known... But I found a mini from season 18.. most likely spring 
Your caviar bag shape looks very good to me - hope mine will stay structured too with use. I am quite worried about softening when the caviar is softer .. it’s just me !


----------



## Sparklett22

Just doing some shopping.


----------



## Tinder

Sparklett22 said:


> Just doing some shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636707


Beauty! I have the same one in the large size though and wore mine with my camel coloured coat too and just think it’s such a beautiful match!


----------



## Sparklett22

Tinder said:


> Beauty! I have the same one in the large size though and wore mine with my camel coloured coat too and just think it’s such a beautiful match!


I think I love this color more than the black one.


----------



## Pinkie*

htzeshan said:


> Happy 2020! wishing all Chanel lovers happy new year!
> My first post with Chanel 19  Do you think it is a lil bit too big on me?
> View attachment 4635963


Beautiful


----------



## enensweety

Mini caviar flap


----------



## bagloverny

New in! Reissue 226!


----------



## AKimSunny

Took Mr. Jumbo out today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

htzeshan said:


> Happy 2020! wishing all Chanel lovers happy new year!
> My first post with Chanel 19  Do you think it is a lil bit too big on me?
> View attachment 4635963


It looks gigantic on you, or maybe that's the angle of the photo?


----------



## yazj42

Spongebaby said:


> Hi, is this the jumbo size? You look great btw!


Thank you! Yes it is.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Out shopping today with my chanel boy.


----------



## htzeshan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks gigantic on you, or maybe that's the angle of the photo?


It is gigantic.   Im abt 1.57m height


----------



## OCMomof3

Really?  I like that color too, as well as the darker camel one, but my husband thinks they look "old lady".  Sticking with black for now, but not ruling them out!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

htzeshan said:


> It is gigantic.   Im abt 1.57m height


And you're so slim so it does look bigger. Maybe it could be a good work/travel bag and a smaller size for everyday?? It's a gorgeous bag, regardless of how you use it!


----------



## mnl

Picking up my so black cocohandle


----------



## Classy&Fab

htzeshan said:


> Happy 2020! wishing all Chanel lovers happy new year!
> My first post with Chanel 19  Do you think it is a lil bit too big on me?
> View attachment 4635963



Personally, I do think it looks a bit big on you because you're so petite, but that's not a bad thing if you love it! And you wear it well -- it doesn't look like it's weighing you down or too heavy; you make it look effortless! Personally, I would never carry a bag this size and I'm a few inches taller than you (5'4"/1.6m, size 0), because I think oversized bags just look overwhelming on my petite frame so I prefer smaller bags (for me). But you should always wear what you want, and if you love it and it's practical for your lifestyle, wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## Iamminda

Adding a little glam to my very casual Sunday jeans and sneakers look


----------



## htzeshan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> And you're so slim so it does look bigger. Maybe it could be a good work/travel bag and a smaller size for everyday?? It's a gorgeous bag, regardless of how you use it!


Im using it as travel bag so far  i have a few small bags for daily use so thinking to get a bigger bag for different occasion. Now i think I probably went a lil bit too far(big) haha


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Adding a little glam to my very casual Sunday jeans and sneakers look


My dear IM, I’ve missed you! Your bag is a forever beauty Love that it’s so versatile and looks fabulous with any outfit. I love wearing my reissues with jeans too. Happy 2020!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> My dear IM, I’ve missed you! Your bag is a forever beauty Love that it’s so versatile and looks fabulous with any outfit. I love wearing my reissues with jeans too. Happy 2020!



Thanks so much sweet Auvina .  You and DM always look fabulous with your jeans and CCs.  Happy New Year


----------



## mnl

Using my 19 flap today


----------



## Pursegirl65

Love using my new 19 today. I have had it since November, but this is the first day I am wearing it. This is the medium. I truly ❤️ It. So versatile.


----------



## mellowdee

My rectangular mini today!


----------



## HappybytheC

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3819162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new Red this season! Wore her out first time today ...gosh that new leather scent is amazing !! Thanks for letting me share!!


Gorgeous I am looking for a preloved in this shade of red! Could you please give some input on how the wear and tear for this caviar has been? Much appreciated!


----------



## godwearsfendi

Hey all, 

i’m new to the forum and I have a huge obsession with Chanel bags (aren’t we all??!!). Here is mine in action xx


----------



## lyxxx035

godwearsfendi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> i’m new to the forum and I have a huge obsession with Chanel bags (aren’t we all??!!). Here is mine in action xx


It's beautiful! Is that aged GHW or light GHW? What season is your mini from?


----------



## deb68nc

HappybytheC said:


> Gorgeous I am looking for a preloved in this shade of red! Could you please give some input on how the wear and tear for this caviar has been? Much appreciated!



I would up selling that one for the same color in the mini size. I feel minis suit me better with my lifestyle. But anyway it wore very well the leather is firm and the small pebbling on it makes it modern and fresh. I hope you find one i know they’re hard to come by.


----------



## LV_4ever

Dressing room selfie while shopping today with my navy statement flap


----------



## godwearsfendi

lyxxx035 said:


> It's beautiful! Is that aged GHW or light GHW? What season is your mini from?


Hey hey.

Thank you so much! She just came back from the doctor aka the Chanel reparation lol. I believe it’s just GHW, the colour may look different perhaps because of the editing I did. 

as for the collection, if I’m not mistaken it’s from the S/S 2015 xx


----------



## Kuschelnudde

The grey WOC I got today. Really like the color!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Gabrielle and chanel espadrilles.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Gabrielle and chanel espadrilles


----------



## CCminlvoer

Mini and me


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Gabrielle and chanel espadrilles



Cool outfit, it sets the stage for your nice bag


----------



## bagloverny

Heading to a library play date with my son and Reissue 226


----------



## Sandra.AT

cinema time with my chanel jumbo


----------



## SeeingRed

Sometimes the bag IS the jewelry!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

With my raincoat on this uber wet day! Happy Saturday!


----------



## l.ch.

enensweety said:


> Mini caviar flap


You wear always amazing outfits! And mules! I love them, but I’m sure can’t walk in them...


----------



## godwearsfendi

Hope everyone is having/had a good Sunday
xx


----------



## bagloverny

Date night with my Reissue 226


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballerinas.


----------



## enensweety

l.ch. said:


> You wear always amazing outfits! And mules! I love them, but I’m sure can’t walk in them...


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## PurseOD

First time going out with this m/l beauty! Preloved black caviar with that 24k ghw ❤️


----------



## enensweety

Used my medium caviar double flap two nights in a row ❤️


----------



## mstran87

out with ms coco ❤


----------



## godwearsfendi

mstran87 said:


> out with ms coco ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644408
> View attachment 4644407


That bag charm is so cute and sits nicely with the bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

snowing may said:


> hi, here’s my red mini from 15C. Yes, it’s in iridescent caviar and very durable. This bag has been travelling with me a lot thru rain or snow. I would recommend that season’s caviar.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

AKimSunny said:


> Took Mr. Jumbo out today
> View attachment 4637078



LOVE LOVE that coat!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sandra.AT said:


> cinema time with my chanel jumbo



Love everything about your outfit! So chic!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

SeeingRed said:


> Sometimes the bag IS the jewelry!



So very true! Beautiful Chanel!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

enensweety said:


> Used my medium caviar double flap two nights in a row ❤️



That blue dress is gorgeous!


----------



## SeeingRed

atlsweetpea11 said:


> So very true! Beautiful Chanel!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mstran87

Thank you!!


godwearsfendi said:


> That bag charm is so cute and sits nicely with the bag


----------



## enensweety

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That blue dress is gorgeous!


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Fashion412

bagloverny said:


> Date night with my Reissue 226
> View attachment 4643946


is this the medium or jumbo size?


----------



## sassification

I love this functional, lightweight version of jumbo caviar.. rock in rome ! 

Surprisingly, it holds weight from the contents very well! Not like a previous lambskin flap that I had before (seasonal) which bulked and the flap part sunk a bit when it’s packed too heavy! This rock in rome flap does so well with an umbrella and 400ml water bottle!


----------



## AKimSunny

atlsweetpea11 said:


> LOVE LOVE that coat!!


Thank you, you're so sweet


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4648044



Love this cutie! What is this bag called?


----------



## Rouge H

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love this cutie! What is this bag called?


Thank you, it’s a great crossbody with plenty of room. I believe the name is Paris-Salzburg Saddle bag.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rouge H said:


> Thank you, it’s a great crossbody with plenty of room. I believe the name is Paris-Salzburg Saddle bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Shangrialababy

My first Chanel bag


----------



## 1LV

Out to dinner with my first Chanel flap (of any kind) and I’m loving it!


----------



## taho

Breakfast on Market


----------



## bagloverny

Hard not to carry my beautiful Reissue 226 all day, every day!


----------



## GloWW0rM

Day at the office and then dinner with my caviar jumbo


----------



## chalintorn

My 20c small grey.


----------



## topglamchic

chalintorn said:


> My 20c small grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649003


Lovely style!


----------



## chalintorn

topglamchic said:


> Lovely style!


Thank you!


----------



## l.ch.

sassification said:


> I love this functional, lightweight version of jumbo caviar.. rock in rome !
> 
> Surprisingly, it holds weight from the contents very well! Not like a previous lambskin flap that I had before (seasonal) which bulked and the flap part sunk a bit when it’s packed too heavy! This rock in rome flap does so well with an umbrella and 400ml water bottle!



LOVE your outfit!


----------



## Classy_Sam

My newest addition


----------



## Rouge H

Rouge H out for a spin


----------



## aleung427

I never thought a flat card holder can be so small yet mighty. I was always skeptical about getting one because I always carry cash with me but this little beauty surprised me ❤️


----------



## porbulerias

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## hokatie

Chanel classic flap and wallet for the Lunar New Year


----------



## XCCX

I wasn’t really a sneaker type of a person but with my foot issues I am venturing in this new world and what a great start right?


----------



## godwearsfendi

Sunday calls for fun Chanel handbag


----------



## Frillylily

godwearsfendi said:


> Sunday calls for fun Chanel handbag



Love the look with the sneakers!


----------



## laurenad

Out on a Starbucks run w my little tweed woc


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, sneakers and my new brooch.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

godwearsfendi said:


> Sunday calls for fun Chanel handbag


What brand is that shirt you're wearing? I'm digging it!


----------



## fary

With my Black WOC on a casual Saturday ☺️


----------



## godwearsfendi

BagsNBaguettes said:


> What brand is that shirt you're wearing? I'm digging it!


Thank you! It’s from an Indonesian local brand called Tangan (@tangganofficial on IG I think)


----------



## Nikki PHAN

chalintorn said:


> My 20c small grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649003


May you please review on wear and tear of this bag? Tia xxx


----------



## kmatt33

bagloverny said:


> Date night with my Reissue 226
> View attachment 4643946


May I ask how tall you are I have been thinking about a reissue 226 and wanted to wear it crossbody.


----------



## chalintorn

Nikki PHAN said:


> May you please review on wear and tear of this bag? Tia xxx



I've been using this bag for 2 weeks. So far still no sign of wrinkles or scratches. I usually wear it with jeans, haven't had any problem about color transfer! This bag is quite durable ! This size is NOT heavy and the leather is so soft. And it holds a lot!


----------



## chalintorn

This grey goes well with even dark color jeans!


----------



## bagloverny

I am only 5 feet! I actually usually wear in on the shoulder, I was just wearing it crossbody for the picture


----------



## BagLadyT

chalintorn said:


> My 20c small grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649003



Love everything about this look!


----------



## BagLadyT

mstran87 said:


> out with ms coco ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644408
> View attachment 4644407



Ooh and with the gloves, so chic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today.  This time with my 17B dark red.


----------



## chalintorn

BagLadyT said:


> Love everything about this look!


Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, sneakers and my new brooch.


Looking very stylish and gorgeous, DM!  I love your new brooch. What in the world are
better than those four???!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today.  This time with my 17B dark red.


Totally ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking very stylish and gorgeous, DM!  I love your new brooch. What in the world are
> better than those four???!!!
> 
> Totally ❤️


Thank you so much, my sweet and beautiful friend Auvina.


----------



## Tuned83

This has been the bag I have carried casually (different bag for work) since last summer. Love it.


----------



## bagloverny

Dressing room diaries with my Reissue 226


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Out for dinner... 2.55 WOC and ruthenium CC brooch


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent purple CF.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Still loving this handbag. This is a carefree bag that I know I won’t have to baby at the wine bar tonight


----------



## laurenad

Kuschelnudde said:


> Out for dinner... 2.55 WOC and ruthenium CC brooch


That brooch looks amazing on you!


----------



## ChanelDiorLover

Kuschelnudde said:


> Out for dinner... 2.55 WOC and ruthenium CC brooch



I really love the look! May I ask where you got the jacket from? Thank you!


----------



## samochi

Black caviar square woc Goes with almost any outfit.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

laurenad said:


> That brooch looks amazing on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Mariajorgensen

Medium business affinity, suits any casual outfit


----------



## Tuned83

Brunch with my husband's cousins from New York meant I actually changed bags. My (other) favourite


----------



## XCCX

Going to work


----------



## Rxandbags

Dinner out after a long day of errands


----------



## XCCX

18C (I think) old medium boy


----------



## ShinyW

nice. 

What an elegant beauty.


----------



## Cool Gal

Finally I was able to take some pics with my 20P Coco Handle


----------



## chalintorn

Small 20c grey.


----------



## XCCX

Some of my favorite things..


----------



## XCCX




----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My chanel mini 20C on last Sunday


----------



## Dextersmom

At the carwash.


----------



## OCMomof3

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash.


Twins!  Are you loving this bag as much as I am?


----------



## amandacasey

On way to Don Alfonso restaurant (Toronto) for my dad’s birthday. Food was interesting but using the bag was even more exciting!!


----------



## Dextersmom

OCMomof3 said:


> Twins!  Are you loving this bag as much as I am?


Yes!! I love this bag so much.


----------



## tolliv

sunnies and bag.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## sweetpea_2009

chalintorn said:


> View attachment 4656802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small 20c grey.



Beautiful bag and it looks great with your outfit! Love this particular shade of grey and it looks divine on this bag. This is my new obsession and I’ll have to wait til it comes back around in a future collection. For now I’ll just admire the bag on others


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Here she is !! I switched from a classic one to this violet card holder from 20c.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

RataDrawitra said:


> Here she is !! I switched from a classic one to this violet card holder from 20c.



Gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Haven’t been posting for awhile!  Here is my compilation  
P/S: Love seeing everyone’s CHANEL and mod shots!


----------



## GloWW0rM

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haven’t been posting for awhile!  Here is my compilation
> P/S: Love seeing everyone’s CHANEL and mod shots!



All amazing, but I particularly love that mini flap in the top left hand corner. What colour is that? It’s a beauty


----------



## Firstchanellv28

gigidob said:


> All amazing, but I particularly love that mini flap in the top left hand corner. What colour is that? It’s a beauty


Thanks!  It’s a red mini from a few seasons ago..


----------



## nashpoo

White medium flap Out today


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Haven’t been posting for awhile!  Here is my compilation
> P/S: Love seeing everyone’s CHANEL and mod shots!



Love the collage of images! Beautiful bags and love your style. So fresh and fun


----------



## snowing may

Sitting pretty at a restaurant and enjoying the late night Sake


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nashpoo said:


> White medium flap Out today


Gorgeous!! I really envy anyone with enough guts to buy a white Chanel, it looks so elegant.


----------



## Chezza25

That’s one beautiful piece! X 


nashpoo said:


> White medium flap Out today


----------



## Chezza25

Hello ladies I haven’t posted any C in action shots coz been more busy with the H before and have been inactive in TPF  for a while. Well am back and just wanted to share my latest find from the Summer 2020 collection. Also eyeing another pink vanity case bag which will post soon. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night lovely people!


----------



## gagabag

Chezza25 said:


> Hello ladies I haven’t posted any C in action shots coz been more busy with the H before and have been inactive in TPF  for a while. Well am back and just wanted to share my latest find from the Summer 2020 collection. Also eyeing another pink vanity case bag which will post soon. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night lovely people!


That colour is so fresh to look at! I love it! Enjoy!


----------



## Chezza25

gagabag said:


> That colour is so fresh to look at! I love it! Enjoy!


Thanks Turquoise and Tiffany blue is my fave color. Have maybe 6 or 7 bags in this color ☺️


----------



## dwang018

Lunch with miss coco and yes I did my nails to match with the bag!


----------



## tolliv

Wearing my Chanel Leather Bracelet, Sunnies and carrying the mini or small reissue. I can't remember which one it is with the size changes. I believe my SA said it is a small.


----------



## paruparo

Waiting for a friend to finish trying on clothes, so I decided to try on the hat and coat


----------



## Milosmum0307

Brought my lambskin Boy out to dinner in Manhattan to celebrate my husband’s birthday last night.  It has actually been a couple of months since I carried any of my Chanel bags.  It was nice getting reacquainted.


----------



## ShinyW

Milosmum0307 said:


> Brought my lambskin Boy out to dinner in Manhattan to celebrate my husband’s birthday last night.  It has actually been a couple of months since I carried any of my Chanel bags.  It was nice getting reacquainted.



Wow. What a beauty. Fits right in, as well.


----------



## Chezza25

Enjoying the outdoors with my Tiffany blue chevron Boy! Thanks for letting me share! X


----------



## godwearsfendi

It’s gloomy here in Indonesia but that doesn’t stop me from wearing my summer bag xx


----------



## dwang018

godwearsfendi said:


> It’s gloomy here in Indonesia but that doesn’t stop me from wearing my summer bag xx


What a cute mini bag! When did you get it and what is it called?


----------



## godwearsfendi

dwang018 said:


> What a cute mini bag! When did you get it and what is it called?


Thank you! It comes together with the colourful net bag. I believe it’s from S/S 19 (I might be wrong)


----------



## dwang018

godwearsfendi said:


> Thank you! It comes together with the colourful net bag. I believe it’s from S/S 19 (I might be wrong)


It is so pretty !you really do have the coolest bags...


----------



## godwearsfendi

dwang018 said:


> It is so pretty !you really do have the coolest bags...


Thank you so much!! I personally avoid classic bag and aim for the quirky ones


----------



## milena09

Finished my latest necklace creation over the weekend. Together with my grey M/L beauty they are going to have their first public outing tonight (going for a dinner out)


----------



## OCMomof3

tolliv said:


> Wearing my Chanel Leather Bracelet, Sunnies and carrying the mini or small reissue. I can't remember which one it is with the size changes. I believe my SA said it is a small.


Beautiful!  And those boots! LOVE!


----------



## OCMomof3

godwearsfendi said:


> It’s gloomy here in Indonesia but that doesn’t stop me from wearing my summer bag xx


Those colors are amazing.  I love the hat, too.  Just a beautiful pic!


----------



## ShinyW

milena09 said:


> Finished my latest necklace creation over the weekend. Together with my grey M/L beauty they are going to have their first public outing tonight (going for a dinner out)
> View attachment 4662769
> View attachment 4662770


Beautiful colour. 
Beautiful bag and necklace. 
Happy evening out.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225.


----------



## Chezza25

Took my new CC filigree vanity bag for lunch today with the ladies! Paired with my Lilico sandals from Sophia Webster! X


----------



## dwang018

Chezza25 said:


> Took my new CC filigree vanity bag for lunch today with the ladies! Paired with my Lilico sandals from Sophia Webster! X
> 
> View attachment 4663610


So pretty! Nice outfit and hair!


----------



## dwang018

Took this cutie out for the first time!


----------



## Chezza25

dwang018 said:


> So pretty! Nice outfit and hair!





dwang018 said:


> Took this cutie out for the first time!


 Thanks for the compliment.  

Love your cute bag! It’s a nice pop of color to your monochrome ensemble! Compliments the backdrop too! X


----------



## dwang018

Chezza25 said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Love your cute bag! It’s a nice pop of color to your monochrome ensemble! Compliments the backdrop too! X


Thank you!


----------



## Luxluv3r

My first post here  coffee date with my sister!


----------



## Marlee

On my way to work with my patent Mini


----------



## steffysstyle

17B red Mini for Valentine's Day!


----------



## mnl

Out with coco handle for Valentine’s Day


----------



## dwang018

steffysstyle said:


> 17B red Mini for Valentine's Day!
> 
> View attachment 4665789


Beautiful bag! Good old days with caviar minis. Did you sell your black square?


----------



## steffysstyle

dwang018 said:


> Beautiful bag! Good old days with caviar minis. Did you sell your black square?



No.


----------



## Dextersmom

Valentine's dinner.


----------



## enensweety

With my vintage jumbo post Valentines ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my lambskin CF.


----------



## sexyladyyy

First time to use my Deauville [emoji5]


----------



## deb68nc

Going to my nephews Babies Christening wearing gray on gray


----------



## enensweety

Petite Timeless Tote ❤️


----------



## deb68nc

And after Baby Christening changed into my favorite style bag to wear., 17b beige mini


----------



## snowing may

The timeless kiss lock clutch. Sorry for the bathroom mirror selfie


----------



## jooon

deb68nc said:


> Going to my nephews Babies Christening wearing gray on gray
> View attachment 4667064



OMG I love this grey!  Which season is it?


----------



## jooon

Small olive Gabrielle  (if anyone knows the official name of the colour pls let me know!) with a maxi dress today . Love my Gabby!


----------



## deb68nc

jooon said:


> OMG I love this grey!  Which season is it?


It’s this past seasons 20C gray. It’s a beautiful shade with a hint of blue. I’m normally not into gray but this being different and not reminding me of an elephant it was love at first sight !!!


----------



## htzeshan

Valentines day throwback. Before monday blues kick in


----------



## jooon

deb68nc said:


> It’s this past seasons 20C gray. It’s a beautiful shade with a hint of blue. I’m normally not into gray but this being different and not reminding me of an elephant it was love at first sight !!!


Thanks for the info! I'd love to get my hands on a 20C grey but it's impossible now.


----------



## Tuned83

My mini is apparently hers. The definition of the word 'threenager'


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.


Looking fabulous, my dear friend! I love your chevron reissue, and those sneakers are absolutely TDF!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking fabulous, my dear friend! I love your chevron reissue, and those sneakers are absolutely TDF!


Thank you so much, darling Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iridescent beige today.


----------



## Zucnarf

deb68nc said:


> And after Baby Christening changed into my favorite style bag to wear., 17b beige mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667363



love 17b!
Gorgeues


----------



## Zucnarf

Again with my Mini 18s and necklace
And I wore flats for the first time and find them very comfy. So I bought another one:


----------



## Souzie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, sneakers and my new brooch.


Where is your skirt from, if you don't mind?  I've been on the hunt for a good quality basic midi skirt and yours looks great!


----------



## Dextersmom

xsouzie said:


> Where is your skirt from, if you don't mind?  I've been on the hunt for a good quality basic midi skirt and yours looks great!


Not at all.  It is Eileen Fisher (I purchased at Nordstrom).  I love their skirts because the quality is good, I can wash them on the cold setting in the washing machine and lay them flat to dry and they are very comfy for work, play and travel.  One thing if you haven't tried this brand, they run large, so I always go down a full size.


----------



## dwang018

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4668234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with my Mini 18s and necklace
> And I wore flats for the first time and find them very comfy. So I bought another one:


love the outfit! The square is gorgeous! In caviar ?


----------



## IntheOcean

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4668234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with my Mini 18s and necklace
> And I wore flats for the first time and find them very comfy. So I bought another one:


Love the outfit, especially the blazer!


----------



## Souzie

Dextersmom said:


> Not at all.  It is Eileen Fisher (I purchased at Nordstrom).  I love their skirts because the quality is good, I can wash them on the cold setting in the washing machine and lay them flat to dry and they are very comfy for work, play and travel.  One thing if you haven't tried this brand, they run large, so I always go down a full size.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

dwang018 said:


> love the outfit! The square is gorgeous! In caviar ?



Thank you! yes! From 18s Collection, I love it very much.



IntheOcean said:


> Love the outfit, especially the blazer!



Thank you, me too


----------



## arliegirl

chalintorn said:


> This grey goes well with even dark color jeans!
> View attachment 4651235


It's dreamy!


----------



## deb68nc

Zucnarf said:


> love 17b!
> Gorgeues


Thank you! And i love your 18s mini too! Beige is such a great color . I like it more than black ..


----------



## LynhVy

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Zucnarf

deb68nc said:


> Thank you! And i love your 18s mini too! Beige is such a great color . I like it more than black ..



me too!


----------



## phishfan

Mini reissue in red with shiny GHW. Definitely a statement bag and perfect for special occasions, but here’s a casual look.


----------



## l.ch.

LynhVy said:


> ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669577


What a beautiful bag! Could you please tell me which model is it?


----------



## LynhVy

l.ch. said:


> What a beautiful bag! Could you please tell me which model is it?



Thanks for the compliment. Attached is the info of the bag but mine is in black. I hope that help.


----------



## l.ch.

LynhVy said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Attached is the info of the bag but mine is in black. I hope that help.


Thanks! It’s really one of the most beautiful bags from Chanel, I’ve ever seen! Enjoy her! Maybe I’ll add it in my collection too!


----------



## LynhVy

l.ch. said:


> Thanks! It’s really one of the most beautiful bags from Chanel, I’ve ever seen! Enjoy her! Maybe I’ll add it in my collection too!


Thank you! I think so too, it’s a very beautiful bag that you can carry as crossbody or with the handle and especially it’s a carefree bag. Yes, I think you should get one for your collection.


----------



## Dextersmom

This afternoon with my pink mini.


----------



## mnl

Out to dinner with medium 19 flap


----------



## l.ch.

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon with my pink mini.


It’s perfect! I also like your Gucci slides!


----------



## Mariajorgensen

sexyladyyy said:


> First time to use my Deauville [emoji5]
> View attachment 4666961



I love this colour!!! I saw it in store this week and can’t get my mind off it. The only thing I worry about is how to match it.

Would you recommend me getting this beauty? X


----------



## sexyladyyy

Mariajorgensen said:


> I love this colour!!! I saw it in store this week and can’t get my mind off it. The only thing I worry about is how to match it.
> 
> Would you recommend me getting this beauty? X



Yes of course! I love how subtle the stripes are. I think this version is lighter and the strap has part leather so the chains wont dig in your shoulder. This is perfect with summer dresses, whites, nudes, even jeans!


----------



## Don.aah

Brought her out to a wedding to enjoy some Hawaiian sun


----------



## Dextersmom

l.ch. said:


> It’s perfect! I also like your Gucci slides!


Thank you.


----------



## msbella80

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash.


Beautiful!! Is this lambskin?


----------



## msbella80

amandacasey said:


> On way to Don Alfonso restaurant (Toronto) for my dad’s birthday. Food was interesting but using the bag was even more exciting!!


Beatiful!! Is yours goatskin or lambskin?


----------



## Sylly

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon with my pink mini.


I love that color! Such a wearable pink!


----------



## amandacasey

msbella80 said:


> Beatiful!! Is yours goatskin or lambskin?


Goat!


----------



## Dextersmom

msbella80 said:


> Beautiful!! Is this lambskin?


Thank you and yes it is.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sylly said:


> I love that color! Such a wearable pink!


Thank you so much.


----------



## saltgirl01

Ready for a trip with my boy.


----------



## ShinyW

XCCX said:


> Some of my favorite things..
> 
> View attachment 4656917


Love this bag so much. 

Normally I dont go for such a structured shape and style. Prefering more folding  collapsing puddling style of bag. But this one has a certain ooh la la about it. Love it.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Brought out my white flap... mixed metals today.


----------



## wilz05

I think its called the "Chanel City Walk" 



l.ch. said:


> Thanks! It’s really one of the most beautiful bags from Chanel, I’ve ever seen! Enjoy her! Maybe I’ll add it in my collection too!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Luxluv3r said:


> My first post here  coffee date with my sister!
> 
> View attachment 4663785


Omg, love love love.


----------



## XCCX

ShinyW said:


> Love this bag so much.
> 
> Normally I dont go for such a structured shape and style. Prefering more folding  collapsing puddling style of bag. But this one has a certain ooh la la about it. Love it.



thank you! I love it too


----------



## Milosmum0307

I haven’t been using my Chanel bags very much lately, but I snapped this photo of my lambskin jumbo while she was undergoing some gentle maintenance the other night.  (I couldn’t sleep, so why not play with my bags at one in the morning?  Totally normal.)  She gets a small dab of leather conditioner on the base and corners every six months or so.  Such a pretty thing.  I realize that sometimes Chanel lambskin is like a lover you know is not good for you, that breaks your heart habitually, but you keep going back because they’re so attractive.  In my defense, though, the skin on this bag is actually fairly durable.  My lambskin Boy, on the other hand ...


----------



## ShinyW

Milosmum0307 said:


> I haven’t been using my Chanel bags very much lately, but I snapped this photo of my lambskin jumbo while she was undergoing some gentle maintenance the other night.  (I couldn’t sleep, so why not play with my bags at one in the morning?  Totally normal.)  She gets a small dab of leather conditioner on the base and corners every six months or so.  Such a pretty thing.  I realize that sometimes Chanel lambskin is like a lover you know is not good for you, that breaks your heart habitually, but you keep going back because they’re so attractive.  In my defense, though, the skin on this bag is actually fairly durable.  My lambskin Boy, on the other hand ...


Beautiful. 

I love the way the quilting catches the light. 

I personally believe sleeping is way over rated. There are so many other, wonderful things to be doing. 
Looking after our things and giving them the love they deserve, is definetly one of those things.


----------



## Kassmadlon42

Chanel mini rectangle 20c in the color pink with silver hardware.


----------



## lyxxx035

Milosmum0307 said:


> I haven’t been using my Chanel bags very much lately, but I snapped this photo of my lambskin jumbo while she was undergoing some gentle maintenance the other night.  (I couldn’t sleep, so why not play with my bags at one in the morning?  Totally normal.)  She gets a small dab of leather conditioner on the base and corners every six months or so.  Such a pretty thing.  I realize that sometimes Chanel lambskin is like a lover you know is not good for you, that breaks your heart habitually, but you keep going back because they’re so attractive.  In my defense, though, the skin on this bag is actually fairly durable.  My lambskin Boy, on the other hand ...


What series is your jumbo from? The lamb is so nice and shiny and the quilts so puffy!


----------



## Luxluv3r

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Omg, love love love.


This bags so fun! Im actually trying to sell it now though because I just bought another Chanel


----------



## Kassmadlon42

Hi all I need some advice,

I just purchased a Chanel mini in the color pink on Saturday and I am in total distress, I have only used it one time for church and I stored it away in the dustbag as directed by my sa so it wouldn't get dirty. When I go to pull the bag out today there is this huge line on the bag almost like a waster stain and I have absolutely no idea how this happened and I am truly truly devistated. I feel paranoid now and I text my sa to see what they can do and they advised me to bring the bag back into the store tomorrow but this has me so scared it has made me not even want the bag anymore and I would like to go for a darker color, I don't know what to do. Is it possible the sa would let me exchange the bag? I don't want to return it because I dont want a new bag but what are my options. also I don't want to pay for a repair being as I just brought the bag like 3 days ago


please help


----------



## LVoed

Kassmadlon42 said:


> Hi all I need some advice,
> 
> I just purchased a Chanel mini in the color pink on Saturday and I am in total distress, I have only used it one time for church and I stored it away in the dustbag as directed by my sa so it wouldn't get dirty. When I go to pull the bag out today there is this huge line on the bag almost like a waster stain and I have absolutely no idea how this happened and I am truly truly devistated. I feel paranoid now and I text my sa to see what they can do and they advised me to bring the bag back into the store tomorrow but this has me so scared it has made me not even want the bag anymore and I would like to go for a darker color, I don't know what to do. Is it possible the sa would let me exchange the bag? I don't want to return it because I dont want a new bag but what are my options. also I don't want to pay for a repair being as I just brought the bag like 3 days ago
> 
> 
> please help


Looks like whatever it rubbed against got the leather to lift too. They should defo take care of it. 
Darker colours are safe but there’s a reason you went with that gorgeous colour! Wonder if its the quality of the bag to begin with- raise this point.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Kassmadlon42 said:


> Hi all I need some advice,
> 
> I just purchased a Chanel mini in the color pink on Saturday and I am in total distress, I have only used it one time for church and I stored it away in the dustbag as directed by my sa so it wouldn't get dirty. When I go to pull the bag out today there is this huge line on the bag almost like a waster stain and I have absolutely no idea how this happened and I am truly truly devistated. I feel paranoid now and I text my sa to see what they can do and they advised me to bring the bag back into the store tomorrow but this has me so scared it has made me not even want the bag anymore and I would like to go for a darker color, I don't know what to do. Is it possible the sa would let me exchange the bag? I don't want to return it because I dont want a new bag but what are my options. also I don't want to pay for a repair being as I just brought the bag like 3 days ago
> 
> 
> please help



I’m sorry, this is devastating.  Sometimes your credit card provides a “warrantee on items.”  I’d check with your credit card too. Good luck with the store, hopefully they could damage it out and get you a new one.  I do agree, the leather could be inferior/defective...


----------



## JoeyLouis

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> I’m sorry, this is devastating.  Sometimes your credit card provides a “warrantee on items.”  I’d check with your credit card too. Good luck with the store, hopefully they could damage it out and get you a new one.  I do agree, the leather could be inferior/defective...


I always wonder about the black dust bags for light colored bags...  sounds like a terrible combo. Do you think it could possibly be that??


----------



## Dextersmom

Earlier today with my bronze mini.


----------



## Kassmadlon42

LVoed said:


> Looks like whatever it rubbed against got the leather to lift too. They should defo take care of it.
> Darker colours are safe but there’s a reason you went with that gorgeous colour! Wonder if its the quality of the bag to begin with- raise this point.




I was so shocked when I took the bag out of the dust bag I was sooo careful with the bag and funny you mention quality issue because the bag actually had other staines on it aswell but those magically dissapeard and the only stain that stayed was that big black stain in the front. Once I noticed it I immediately froze and put the bag back into the dust bag and text my sa, I am just so scared that they won't do anything for me or try to say it was my fault because if I genuinely ruined the bag I would totally take ownership and try to see what I could do but that isn't the case at all. when I go to the store tomorrow I will defiantly bring up the quality issue

below is the pic of the staines that dissapeard


----------



## Kassmadlon42

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> I’m sorry, this is devastating.  Sometimes your credit card provides a “warrantee on items.”  I’d check with your credit card too. Good luck with the store, hopefully they could damage it out and get you a new one.  I do agree, the leather could be inferior/defective...



I actually paid with cash so I feel like I'm at the mercy of the Chanel store and their policy, Im just shocked that the leather just got ruined in that way especially when I have only had the bag for 3 days and only used it once, its so crazy but that you for your wishes I hope all goes well too


----------



## Kassmadlon42

JoeyLouis said:


> I always wonder about the black dust bags for light colored bags...  sounds like a terrible combo. Do you think it could possibly be that??



Funny that u mention the dustbag, My husband actually asked the same question when I got home and unboxed it he mentioned how the black color could definitely rub off on the leather and he told me to be very careful or ask Chanel if there was a possibility if they can give me a lighter dustbag or a white one, I found it very odd aswell because I have seen other customers receive lighter dustbags.


----------



## Klaneckya

I got white dust bag for my black reissue and jumbo..


----------



## ShinyW

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.


Loving this combination of the pleated skirt and the bronze handbag.


----------



## BB8

Klaneckya said:


> I got white dust bag for my black reissue and jumbo..


Classics come with white dustbags (in the U.S.). Minis come with black.


----------



## Kassmadlon42

LVoed said:


> Looks like whatever it rubbed against got the leather to lift too. They should defo take care of it.
> Darker colours are safe but there’s a reason you went with that gorgeous colour! Wonder if its the quality of the bag to begin with- raise this point.





BB8 said:


> Classics come with white dustbags (in the U.S.). Minis come with black.




i have definitely seen minis get white dustbags, i think its up to the person that packages the bag. Regardless i do agree that light colored bags should get a lighter dustbag and not a black one because that could definitely be the cause of my issue.


----------



## mnl

Running errands with 19 flap


----------



## Kassmadlon42

Update....

So i went in today to the boutique and I exsplained my situation to the handbag manager because unfortunately my sa was busy, He said that they would send the handbag out for repair and it would be a 4-6 week wait and there is no guarantee the stain will be removed. Im a little sad because now i feel like i will have anxiety with the bag and also the magic of the bag is gone for me because i have to wait so long for the bag to be fixed. I am trying to be positive about this, and thank you for your help ladies


----------



## Dextersmom

ShinyW said:


> Loving this combination of the pleated skirt and the bronze handbag.


Thank you.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.


Sooooo adorable! I love everything in your pic, sweet DM!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Kassmadlon42 said:


> Funny that u mention the dustbag, My husband actually asked the same question when I got home and unboxed it he mentioned how the black color could definitely rub off on the leather and he told me to be very careful or ask Chanel if there was a possibility if they can give me a lighter dustbag or a white one, I found it very odd aswell because I have seen other customers receive lighter dustbags.





Kassmadlon42 said:


> Update....
> 
> So i went in today to the boutique and I exsplained my situation to the handbag manager because unfortunately my sa was busy, He said that they would send the handbag out for repair and it would be a 4-6 week wait and there is no guarantee the stain will be removed. Im a little sad because now i feel like i will have anxiety with the bag and also the magic of the bag is gone for me because i have to wait so long for the bag to be fixed. I am trying to be positive about this, and thank you for your help ladies




See how it comes out when it’s fixed- you might not notice it, and if you don’t feel smitten when it comes back to you, then you can always sell it.  I know it’s not the ideal situation.  A friend had her bag cleaned after color transfer and it looked good as new.  Stay positive.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Sooooo adorable! I love everything in your pic, sweet DM!


Hi Auvina!!   Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## keirii

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.


Pretty!!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.


That bag is beautiful!


----------



## saltgirl01

Exploring NYC with my boy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Milosmum0307 said:


> That bag is beautiful!





keirii said:


> Pretty!!


Thank you both.


----------



## alyssalenore

Pearl Bag from last year.


----------



## Venessa84

alyssalenore said:


> Pearl Bag from last year.



This bag looks a lot better on then I’ve seen in photos. Great pic!


----------



## alyssalenore

Venessa84 said:


> This bag looks a lot better on then I’ve seen in photos. Great pic!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## IntheOcean

alyssalenore said:


> Pearl Bag from last year.


Love the bag and your outfit and your hair!  You look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Hana45

phishfan said:


> Mini reissue in red with shiny GHW. Definitely a statement bag and perfect for special occasions, but here’s a casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671182
> View attachment 4671183
> View attachment 4671184


AF
This bag is everything. Looks great on you!


----------



## Precious84

Went the artsy route with my Coco Handle


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my mini!


----------



## imbaghappy

Went to a wedding last night.


----------



## Panzanella

New baby!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Try to work my mini into casual outfits. It works pretty well I guess!


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 4679492


Looking fabulous! I really like your bag!!!


----------



## Tahoe10

The square mini that I just got for my 40th birthday present


----------



## Milosmum0307

Tahoe10 said:


> View attachment 4679796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The square mini that I just got for my 40th birthday present


The perfect gift!  Happy birthday.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

fary said:


> With my Black WOC on a casual Saturday ☺️



Love those shoes! What brand are they?


----------



## Tahoe10

Milosmum0307 said:


> The perfect gift!  Happy birthday.


 
Thank you so much


----------



## godwearsfendi

Took this bad boy out for a spin today. He’s been grounded for too long xx


----------



## emmajayne

Kuschelnudde said:


> Try to work my mini into casual outfits. It works pretty well I guess!


Love this


----------



## Lookelou

godwearsfendi said:


> Took this bad boy out for a spin today. He’s been grounded for too long xx


truly a piece of art!  So beautiful and rare that I think you should wear it every day!!


----------



## papuqe_gucci

Took this beauty on my recent vacation


----------



## Littlemisskitten




----------



## godwearsfendi

Lookelou said:


> truly a piece of art!  So beautiful and rare that I think you should wear it every day!!


Honestly I would, but I’m such a clumsy and quite careless that I might damage the bag haha


----------



## Panzanella

Auvina15 said:


> Looking fabulous! I really like your bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my (new-to-me) vintage jumbo... Simply perfect for work - can fit my ipad and even a sandwich


----------



## acquiredtaste

saltgirl01 said:


> Exploring NYC with my boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677601
> View attachment 4677602
> View attachment 4677603
> View attachment 4677604


I love the line friends store. Did you buy anything??


----------



## bisousx

My beloved punk flap... it doesn’t photograph well but I love it so much irl


----------



## mnl

Out to dinner with so black coco handle


----------



## enensweety

Sticking with the classics today - slingback flats and medium flap


----------



## acquiredtaste

Waiting for karate to start!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with one of my favorites.


----------



## NowVoyager

Milosmum0307 said:


> Brought my lambskin Boy out to dinner in Manhattan to celebrate my husband’s birthday last night.  It has actually been a couple of months since I carried any of my Chanel bags.  It was nice getting reacquainted.


Wow!  The leather looks so rich and luxurious.  Is that this season?


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with one of my favorites.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Isaalabella

My first post here.. what do you guys think about wearing this bag crossbody? I really love the bag but I’m not sure how it looks crossbody


----------



## saltgirl01

acquiredtaste said:


> I love the line friends store. Did you buy anything??


Not this trip as it was a business trip and I had packed super light! So much cute stuff!


----------



## saltgirl01

My work duo for the past couple of days.


----------



## godwearsfendi

bisousx said:


> My beloved punk flap... it doesn’t photograph well but I love it so much irl
> 
> View attachment 4681606


Oh oh can we get a closer look of that bag? She looks stunning


----------



## Jamforever




----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Isaalabella said:


> My first post here.. what do you guys think about wearing this bag crossbody? I really love the bag but I’m not sure how it looks crossbody


Some would say it’s a bit high for a crossbody but I’d wear it like that in a pinch, I think it looks nice, it’s a lovely pop of colour and you need to be comfortable with it, no one else


----------



## Pinkie*

Dextersmom said:


> Today with one of my favorites.


Love your style


----------



## Lookelou

Isaalabella said:


> My first post here.. what do you guys think about wearing this bag crossbody? I really love the bag but I’m not sure how it looks crossbody


I love it. I wear mine like this too- many others do as well! I like a shorter crossbody- I prefer it over hitting at hips, because I think the longer hip length moves around an literally hits my hip too much!  Sometimes a longer length looks sloopy IMO.  Yours looks "neat".  I like it higher up so it doesnt swing- and I find it easier to get in and out of!


----------



## milkrun

Bag of the day


----------



## Katinahat

Dropping into your forum/thread to admire these wonderful Chanel bags you all own and post here! Utterly gorgeous and completely jealous. My HG is a Chanel! Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Isaalabella said:


> My first post here.. what do you guys think about wearing this bag crossbody? I really love the bag but I’m not sure how it looks crossbody



Amazing. It looks great however you wear it. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

acquiredtaste said:


> Waiting for karate to start!



Chanel and karate, love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pinkie* said:


> Love your style


Thank you.


----------



## XCCX

Can I share these with you? I’m totally obsessed with my newest sneakers!!!


----------



## phishfan

Red mini reissue and my pup!


----------



## snowing may

Out and about


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Date night.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my Trendy and ballerinas.


----------



## arliegirl

saltgirl01 said:


> Exploring NYC with my boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677601
> View attachment 4677602
> View attachment 4677603
> View attachment 4677604


What size? Love!


----------



## saltgirl01

arliegirl said:


> What size? Love!



Old medium! I think it fits a good amount.


----------



## milkrun

Can you guess which is my favorite color?


----------



## topglamchic

Pouch in crumpled lambskin with shearling. We went to a concert.


----------



## arliegirl

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4683683
> 
> 
> Bag of the day


This color wow!


----------



## arliegirl

Isaalabella said:


> My first post here.. what do you guys think about wearing this bag crossbody? I really love the bag but I’m not sure how it looks crossbody


Love! Which bag is this?


----------



## OCMomof3

Isaalabella said:


> My first post here.. what do you guys think about wearing this bag crossbody? I really love the bag but I’m not sure how it looks crossbody


I think it looks fine! Is it comfortable for you?  That's really all that matters.


----------



## snowing may

My bag of today 16B lizard Coco in mauve.


----------



## Isaalabella

arliegirl said:


> Love! Which bag is this?


Thank you! It‘s a vintage medium double flap from 1995!


----------



## Law

phishfan said:


> Red mini reissue and my pup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684091



Both totally gorgeous!


----------



## Gabel

Does anybody happen to have one of these? I’m so intrigued by the color. But haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## OCMomof3

Gabel said:


> Does anybody happen to have one of these? I’m so intrigued by the color. But haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


Don't have one, but love the Mini!  This green is super pretty!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Comfy sneakers


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Very beautiful, my friend DM!  This is my favorite bag of yours... hmm actually just can’t choose cuz you have so many beauties that I love! Hope that all is well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful, my friend DM!  This is my favorite bag of yours... hmm actually just can’t choose cuz you have so many beauties that I love! Hope that all is well!


Hi there, darling Auvina. This is also my favorite bag.  During this challenging time, this bag holds everything I need and I find it a small source of comfort.  We are doing well and I hope that you and your family are as well.


----------



## emmajayne

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Love the watch!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

emmajayne said:


> Love the watch!!!


Thank you.


----------



## jcshin

Yesterday: Tea time (woc) and date night (grey mini 14b).


----------



## kailimunster

Love the crossbody feel!


----------



## samochi

Jumbo single flap bag for work


----------



## keenersarmywife

My icon flap secret label bag. (a36993 y01480 94305) I can't find much about this bag on the forum so i guess it wasn't popular, but I love it


----------



## surfer

Some pics of my jacket collections  Trying to enjoy colours during this difficult time


----------



## Sylly

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692730
> View attachment 4692731
> View attachment 4692732
> View attachment 4692733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of my jacket collections  Trying to enjoy colours during this difficult time


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## surfer

Sylly said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## mcwee

Love my low key Mary Jane...


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Going for a walk before I go crazy !


----------



## deb68nc

Been wearing the 19 non stop!!! Stay healthy friends!!!


----------



## VanZoeg

Here with my Deauville in Central Park.


----------



## Marmotte

Going nowhere but enjoying my Small 19 flap bag. Stay safe!


----------



## Frillylily

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4694724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going nowhere but enjoying my Small 19 flap bag. Stay safe!



Love the photo from your closet! Gorgeous color! Enjoy it even though it is at home!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting a little fresh air with my square caviar mini.


----------



## Sylly

Bored, so I started playing with my newest additions to my wardrobe


----------



## BB8

Sylly said:


> Bored, so I started playing with my newest additions to my wardrobe
> View attachment 4695526


Love that Coco handle!


----------



## Sylly

BB8 said:


> Love that Coco handle!


Thank you! My first one, and I am loving it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dextersmom said:


> Getting a little fresh air with my square caviar mini.


Such a beautiful shot.  Looks so peaceful and relaxing there.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dextersmom

LavenderIce said:


> Such a beautiful shot.  Looks so peaceful and relaxing there.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Going for a walk


----------



## mcwee

New to me drawstring bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

My Rock my Shoulder flap today at Whole Foods.


----------



## OCMomof3

Dextersmom said:


> My Rock my Shoulder flap today at Whole Foods.


Is that grey?  I love the chains with that bag.  Just perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

OCMomof3 said:


> Is that grey?  I love the chains with that bag.  Just perfection!


Thank you so much. It is black, but a softer black if that makes sense.


----------



## chicgirl616

Sharing some more pictures of my new flap bag from the Chanel 2020 Spring Summer Collection! I love this little flap bag, it’s so versatile.


----------



## BB8

chicgirl616 said:


> Sharing some more pictures of my new flap bag from the Chanel 2020 Spring Summer Collection! I love this little flap bag, it’s so versatile.


I was not into this bag, but it looks so good on you!


----------



## ncabahug

LynhVy said:


> ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669577


Omg, I really wanted this bag! I didn't get a chance to go to Chanel to check it out before they closed all their stores. About how long is the drop length of the long strap? Does this fit more than the M/L CF since it's single flap? Could you possibly share some mod shots if you get a chance?


----------



## reayath

Working from home into the 3rd week, so why not having my  Double Flap as companion of the day!


----------



## Lookelou

reayath said:


> Working from home into the 3rd week, so why not having my  Double Flap as companion of the day!


Agreed!  I am going to start wearing all my pretties around the house- and to the grocery store ( once a week)


----------



## LynhVy

ncabahug said:


> Omg, I really wanted this bag! I didn't get a chance to go to Chanel to check it out before they closed all their stores. About how long is the drop length of the long strap? Does this fit more than the M/L CF since it's single flap? Could you possibly share some mod shots if you get a chance?



FYI, there are 2 sizes of these styles. Mine is in small. The drop length of the strap is about the length of the mini and it’s longer than the M/L CF. Yes, it definitely fit quite more than the M/L CF. It’s a very functional bag that you can wear as crossbody, shoulder, and there is a top handle which you can carry it as a top handle as well. The good thing about it is that it’s a carefree bag. So if you like something more classic which has a similar look like the classic flap I think you definitely should check it out. Attached is additional photo of my bag. I hope this helps.


----------



## EJsMommy1

My 3 year old Chanel WOC


----------



## Angel1988

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692730
> View attachment 4692731
> View attachment 4692732
> View attachment 4692733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of my jacket collections  Trying to enjoy colours during this difficult time



I love the scarf around your Kelly in the first few pics, can you tell me which one it is?


----------



## surfer

Angel1988 said:


> I love the scarf around your Kelly in the first few pics, can you tell me which one it is?


Should be the valentine one hun from the most recent release


----------



## Marmotte

Blue and grey outfit with my Small 19 bag



Stay safe


----------



## oknicoleee

chicgirl616 said:


> Sharing some more pictures of my new flap bag from the Chanel 2020 Spring Summer Collection! I love this little flap bag, it’s so versatile.


Thanks for the mod shot! I was wondering how big it would be!


----------



## Auvina15

There’re no errands to make these days...Have missed using this lambskin backpack. Stay well, my friend!


----------



## Venessa84

I had to run to the bank to pick something g something up. First time in my car in over a week but had to try out my new trendy


----------



## Auvina15

Venessa84 said:


> I had to run to the bank to pick something g something up. First time in my car in over a week but had to try out my new trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702922


This is so gorgeous. Love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> There’re no errands to make these days...Have missed using this lambskin backpack. Stay well, my friend!
> View attachment 4702895



Gorgeous sweet Auvina  — I can just imagine how good the rest of your outfit must look .  Take care and stay well


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> I had to run to the bank to pick something g something up. First time in my car in over a week but had to try out my new trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702922



Stunning debut


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous sweet Auvina  — I can just imagine how good the rest of your outfit must look .  Take care and stay well


Thank you, IM. So lovely of you! Wishing you and your family the best. Miss ya much, my friend!


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> I had to run to the bank to pick something g something up. First time in my car in over a week but had to try out my new trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702922


It's so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> There’re no errands to make these days...Have missed using this lambskin backpack. Stay well, my friend!
> View attachment 4702895


Hello, my beautiful friend. You and your backpack are lovely and I hope that you and your family are safe and well.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my beautiful friend. You and your backpack are lovely and I hope that you and your family are safe and well.


Thank you so much, sweet DM! Wishing you the best.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Stunning debut





BB8 said:


> It's so pretty!



Thank you both!! It’s really a beautiful bag.


----------



## deb68nc

Got ready today. It feels good to dress even if you don’t have anywhere to go. Here’s my 18s pink mini ..Stay safe everyone


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Enjoying the weather. Be safe everyone!


----------



## SpeedyJC

deb68nc said:


> Got ready today. It feels good to dress even if you don’t have anywhere to go. Here’s my 18s pink mini ..Stay safe everyone
> View attachment 4704228



You inspire me. I need to get dressed up one of these days.


----------



## deb68nc

SpeedyJC said:


> You inspire me. I need to get dressed up one of these days.


Yess...it makes you feel somewhat normal whatever that means these days


----------



## destine2b

Heading to the supermarket with my baby ❤️


----------



## OCMomof3

deb68nc said:


> Got ready today. It feels good to dress even if you don’t have anywhere to go. Here’s my 18s pink mini ..Stay safe everyone
> View attachment 4704228


So pretty with that dress!


----------



## OCMomof3

Kuschelnudde said:


> Enjoying the weather. Be safe everyone!


I love your bag!  You always look great!


----------



## deb68nc

OCMomof3 said:


> So pretty with that dress!


Thank you! I go on here everyday to see all the posts. It’s such a nice distraction of what’s going on in the world...


----------



## B4GBuff

deb68nc said:


> Yess...it makes you feel somewhat normal whatever that means these days



For me normal has been PJs for the last few weeks LOL I really need to get out soon.


----------



## cecilienor

Just a quick trip to the supermarket Be safe


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

Venessa84 said:


> I had to run to the bank to pick something g something up. First time in my car in over a week but had to try out my new trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702922


how do you like your trendy? I'm thinking to get one in light pink..


----------



## Venessa84

Pinkpeonies3 said:


> how do you like your trendy? I'm thinking to get one in light pink..



I just commented on your thread. I love it! Chanel did a great job with this bag.


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing Red mini today ...at home


----------



## c.w0rld

mnl said:


> Using my 19 flap today
> View attachment 4638932


 What are these boots? They're cute!


----------



## mnl

c.w0rld said:


> What are these boots? They're cute!


Thanks !  They are Stuart Weitzman combat boots.  Super comfy


----------



## c.w0rld

mnl said:


> Thanks !  They are Stuart Weitzman combat boots.  Super comfy


Thanks! I need a good pair of combat boots in my collection


----------



## mnl

Off to the clinic for my treatment with my tote bag.  Plenty of space for hand sanitizer, wipes and gloves


----------



## enensweety

Staying cozy (at home)


----------



## nashpoo

Wore my new bag at home haha


----------



## Cilifene

Jumbo ....


----------



## natalia0128

enensweety said:


> Staying cozy (at home)


love your coat. what brand is it? if you dont mind


----------



## enensweety

natalia0128 said:


> love your coat. what brand is it? if you dont mind


It’s from Mango ☺️


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Easter, Chanel friends.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Easter, Chanel friends.


Gorgeous you and your flap, darling DM. Happy Easter!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous you and your flap, darling DM. Happy Easter!


Thank you, my lovely friend Auvina. Wishing you a peaceful Easter with your family.


----------



## Kassmadlon42

Hello again everyone, I have a question. today I purchased this super cute chanel trendy cc from FASHIONPHILE. I have been looking for this piece everywhere because I love mini bags and its chanel so best of both worlds right. Well I just immediately purchased it without looking at the pictures closely and now that I have seen the pictures I have noticed something that seems very off to me. The outside cc clasps have a little marking that says chanel Paris but the inside of the bag says made in Italy.... Im curiouse now if this is a fake chanel trendy mini and ill be too sad if it is because I have been looking for this piece for soooooo long 

below are some pics, and thank you for your help

ps: this purchase also did not come with an authenticity card.... some things on FASHIONPHILE don't so I didn't let that stop me from buying it but now im like did I make a mistake


----------



## Venessa84

Kassmadlon42 said:


> Hello again everyone, I have a question. today I purchased this super cute chanel trendy cc from FASHIONPHILE. I have been looking for this piece everywhere because I love mini bags and its chanel so best of both worlds right. Well I just immediately purchased it without looking at the pictures closely and now that I have seen the pictures I have noticed something that seems very off to me. The outside cc clasps have a little marking that says chanel Paris but the inside of the bag says made in Italy.... Im curiouse now if this is a fake chanel trendy mini and ill be too sad if it is because I have been looking for this piece for soooooo long
> 
> below are some pics, and thank you for your help
> 
> ps: this purchase also did not come with an authenticity card.... some things on FASHIONPHILE don't so I didn't let that stop me from buying it but now im like did I make a mistake



Please post your question in the authentic this Chanel thread, they’ll be better equipped to help you and you’ll need to follow their rules.


----------



## arliegirl

Venessa84 said:


> Please post your question in the authentic this Chanel thread, they’ll be better equipped to help you and you’ll need to follow their rules.


You can always return it . I bought a bag from them last week and returned it because I didn’t like the base .  Sorry this happened to you .


----------



## Auvina15

Something bright and shine for Monday....
Good week, my friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Something bright and shine for Monday....
> Good week, my friends!
> 
> View attachment 4709345



As always (like DM ), you nailed this look sweet Auvina .  I love this pink beauty (is it newish? I don’t remember seeing it before).  Looking good .  Hope you and your family are well .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> As always (like DM ), you nailed this look sweet Auvina .  I love this pink beauty (is it newish? I don’t remember seeing it before).  Looking good .  Hope you and your family are well .


Thank you so much for your very sweet compliment, IM. I’m a big fan of our lovely DM style too  This bag is kinda new  I got it about 5-6 months ago from the older season(19c). I really love this pink shade and this camera bag packs a lot! Wishing you and your family are healthy, my dear friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Something bright and shine for Monday....
> Good week, my friends!
> 
> View attachment 4709345


You look so pretty, my friend.  I love your entire look and your pink camera bag is perfection.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty, my friend.  I love your entire look and your pink camera bag is perfection.


It’s very sweet of you, lovely DM! Thank you so much  
Stay well, my friend!


----------



## smallsinger

My boy in nevy blue and aged gold


----------



## dotty8

Planning ahead some summer outfits with my small flap


----------



## deb68nc

Waiting at the car wash..surprised they’re open. Want to give small business the business !!


----------



## Venessa84

deb68nc said:


> Waiting at the car wash..surprised they’re open. Want to give small business the business !!
> View attachment 4710554



Way to help and looking good too!


----------



## Venessa84

Just hanging at home with my timeless cc tote


----------



## missconvy

Getting take out. Makes me happy when I look at it.


----------



## 3threebabies

missconvy said:


> Getting take out. Makes me happy when I look at it.


My passport holder is same color combo, and I feel the same way every time I see it!


----------



## arliegirl

dotty8 said:


> Planning ahead some summer outfits with my small flap


Cute bag and dress.


----------



## BB8

deb68nc said:


> Waiting at the car wash..surprised they’re open. Want to give small business the business !!
> View attachment 4710554


Your dress is so pretty!


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi. These are my two Chanel bags. Still saving up to buy a classic flap. Would love to hear some opinions on these.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Using it for a walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## PANda_USC

Cilifene said:


> Jumbo ....
> 
> View attachment 4708056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708057


Love your edgy, all-black ensemble! Super fierce!


----------



## PANda_USC

enensweety said:


> Staying cozy (at home)


Love this cozy, casual chic look! Simple and sophisticated.


----------



## Cilifene

PANda_USC said:


> Love your edgy, all-black ensemble! Super fierce!



Thanks so much PANda!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Using it for a walk around the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711726


Which size is this? I purchased one from The Webster but haven’t received it yet. The SA couldn’t tell me the size of it and I’m hoping from the pictures it’s a small. Do you mind sharing the cost? I can probably narrow it down that way.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Winter’sJoy said:


> Which size is this? I purchased one from The Webster but haven’t received it yet. The SA couldn’t tell me the size of it and I’m hoping from the pictures it’s a small. Do you mind sharing the cost? I can probably narrow it down that way.


It's the small black. One size up from the smallest one. I think my total was like 630 with taxes.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's the small black. One size up from the smallest one. I think my total was like 630 with taxes.


Okay this worries me because mine was $650 and I’m worried it will be too big for what I wanted it for.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Winter’sJoy said:


> Okay this worries me because mine was $650 and I’m worried it will be too big for what I wanted it for.


I just looked at it. It's like 7x5. The smallest one is like $475ish and is more like 4x4.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just looked at it. It's like 7x5. The smallest one is like $475ish and is more like 4x4.


Dang it! Lol think I messed up


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Have not seen daylight for months now thankfully for tpf get to see everyone’s at their best! 
Hence, dressing up at home is the best for now Stay safe!


----------



## SpeedyJC

My camera bag going on a very exciting car ride.


----------



## cityivy

SpeedyJC said:


> My camera bag going on a very exciting car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712964


Nice!  That is the exact color combo I want for my next reissue mini


----------



## Auvina15

Navy mini flap and “Snow in Summer”


----------



## Auvina15

SpeedyJC said:


> My camera bag going on a very exciting car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712964


This is such a stunner!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Navy mini flap and “Snow in Summer”
> View attachment 4713244



Your mini looks stunning against the beautiful flowers .  I love this navy color.


----------



## B4GBuff

Not much love it seems for the Gabrielle, which I absolutely love for the many ways to wear. I got her a couple months ago but have not had an opportunity to take her out due to COVID19 but when I do I can see her being my everyday bag. Medium size... she holds everything I need. I also got a zoomoni bag insert for her which makes her even better as everything is so organized with a ton of slots for things!

Anyone else have any love for the Gabrielle??


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Navy mini flap and “Snow in Summer”
> View attachment 4713244


Stunning, my friend.


----------



## Venessa84

Quick run to the pharmacy with my trendy cc


----------



## surfer

Out with miss square woc


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, my friend.





Iamminda said:


> Your mini looks stunning against the beautiful flowers .  I love this navy color.


Thank you both so much!It’s my most used mini. Navy is such an easy color to match  Stay well, my dears!


----------



## B4GBuff

Venessa84 said:


> Quick run to the pharmacy with my trendy cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713891



Love the colour!!!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

B4GBuff said:


> Not much love it seems for the Gabrielle, which I absolutely love for the many ways to wear. I got her a couple months ago but have not had an opportunity to take her out due to COVID19 but when I do I can see her being my everyday bag. Medium size... she holds everything I need. I also got a zoomoni bag insert for her which makes her even better as everything is so organized with a ton of slots for things!
> 
> Anyone else have any love for the Gabrielle??
> 
> View attachment 4713829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713881



Pretty! Yes, I love my Gabrielle too


----------



## Venessa84

B4GBuff said:


> Love the colour!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kem45

Winter’sJoy said:


> Which size is this? I purchased one from The Webster but haven’t received it yet. The SA couldn’t tell me the size of it and I’m hoping from the pictures it’s a small. Do you mind sharing the cost? I can probably narrow it down that way.


Hi there- just noticed your post about not receiving your item from the Webster. I also bought a Chanel bag from them last week and the SA I worked with hasn’t given me an answer about when it will ship.  I totally understand the situation and it’s not like I need it since I’m not going anywhere, but even a “we will ship it when we reopen in x weeks or months” would be helpful. Have they told you anything?


----------



## misspin9y

Kem45 said:


> Hi there- just noticed your post about not receiving your item from the Webster. I also bought a Chanel bag from them last week and the SA I worked with hasn’t given me an answer about when it will ship.  I totally understand the situation and it’s not like I need it since I’m not going anywhere, but even a “we will ship it when we reopen in x weeks or months” would be helpful. Have they told you anything?


I purchased an item from them as well and it took about a week and half or so to ship out.  Sounds like they have some people going in a couple days a week to ship out items, but also depends on if the item is stored at a warehouse elsewhere. I did not get a confirmed ship date either, but once it did ship, it came the next day.


----------



## Pinkie*

My new bag


----------



## Kem45

misspin9y said:


> I purchased an item from them as well and it took about a week and half or so to ship out.  Sounds like they have some people going in a couple days a week to ship out items, but also depends on if the item is stored at a warehouse elsewhere. I did not get a confirmed ship date either, but once it did ship, it came the next day.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Kem45 said:


> Hi there- just noticed your post about not receiving your item from the Webster. I also bought a Chanel bag from them last week and the SA I worked with hasn’t given me an answer about when it will ship.  I totally understand the situation and it’s not like I need it since I’m not going anywhere, but even a “we will ship it when we reopen in x weeks or months” would be helpful. Have they told you anything?


I agree with the other poster, it took about a week and a half for it to ship but I did eventually receive the shipping info.


----------



## Allthesmallthings

Winter’sJoy said:


> I agree with the other poster, it took about a week and a half for it to ship but I did eventually receive the shipping info.



I had similar experience. It seems like the SAs have items all over the place and need to check where it is and then ship it out.  But they shipped the items next day air and I have received two items and a third is coming tomorrow (couldn’t resist the sale)


----------



## surfer

Some pics during quarantine dinner date at home  thanks to hubby he thought I was being silly dressing up but took lots of pics anyways


----------



## surfer

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Kem45

Allthesmallthings said:


> I had similar experience. It seems like the SAs have items all over the place and need to check where it is and then ship it out.  But they shipped the items next day air and I have received two items and a third is coming tomorrow (couldn’t resist the sale)


Thanks all for the info! Still waiting....placed the order on the 14th so hopefully they ship in the next day or so.


----------



## yenniemc

Took this vintage out for a while to remind me that despite the negativity from the news and the sad circumstances we are in, beauty and happiness can be found in the comfort of your own home. Stay healthy, folks!


----------



## Sylly

surfer said:


> Sorry for the double post


Beautiful pictures, you look amazing! and you have reminded me I need to wear my Chanel pearl - I have not worn them for a while.
And your small classic flap is dazzling!


----------



## surfer

Sylly said:


> Beautiful pictures, you look amazing! and you have reminded me I need to wear my Chanel pearl - I have not worn them for a while.
> And your small classic flap is dazzling!



So kind thanks dear!!


----------



## Venessa84

I dared to venture out to go food shopping go with DH
	

		
			
		

		
	



Weekend with no kids means grocery store date.


----------



## surfer

Some more at home shots


----------



## Marmotte

Chanel 19 Small in grey Goatskin


----------



## seikow

My lovely camera from 2013-2014 resort love it so much and use a lot


----------



## surfer




----------



## Venessa84

surfer said:


> View attachment 4718144



This is one gorgeous classic. Loving the color and the chevron.


----------



## surfer

Venessa84 said:


> This is one gorgeous classic. Loving the color and the chevron.


Thanks dear!!


----------



## Venessa84

I’m really missing our dinners and shopping in NYC 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And really can’t to take the trendy to its first dinner date.


----------



## B4GBuff

surfer said:


> View attachment 4718144


LOVE the colour! Matches your bracelet perfectly and adds a happy pop of brightness!


----------



## surfer

B4GBuff said:


> LOVE the colour! Matches your bracelet perfectly and adds a happy pop of brightness!


Thanks so much dear!!


----------



## yenniemc

I did my laundry like this.  I really just wanted to wear my bag! I can’t wait when all of this over!


----------



## BevS813

surfer said:


> Some pics during quarantine dinner date at home  thanks to hubby he thought I was being silly dressing up but took lots of pics anyways


Great look!


----------



## Venessa84

yenniemc said:


> I did my laundry like this.  I really just wanted to wear my bag! I can’t wait when all of this over!



That’s awesome!


----------



## Amberlight

B4GBuff said:


> Not much love it seems for the Gabrielle, which I absolutely love for the many ways to wear. I got her a couple months ago but have not had an opportunity to take her out due to COVID19 but when I do I can see her being my everyday bag. Medium size... she holds everything I need. I also got a zoomoni bag insert for her which makes her even better as everything is so organized with a ton of slots for things!
> 
> Anyone else have any love for the Gabrielle??
> 
> View attachment 4713829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713881




Lovely! May I know if this is in New Medium Size or Old Medium?


----------



## Onye54

Back when being outside was a thing


----------



## B4GBuff

Amberlight said:


> Lovely! May I know if this is in New Medium Size or Old Medium?



Old med. Everyone seems to prefer the smaller gabby but this is great size to fit everything. And I find the added bit of weight helps hold it in place on my shoulder making some of the different ways to wear it much easier. Especially as a backpack!


----------



## Gjminton

snowing may said:


> hi, here’s my red mini from 15C. Yes, it’s in iridescent caviar and very durable. This bag has been travelling with me a lot thru rain or snow. I would recommend that season’s caviar.


If you don’t mind me asking, what does the serial start with for this season? I am trying to hunt down this bag and don’t know what serial to look out for. Thank you.


----------



## enensweety

Medium classic flap and mules - miss wearing them so here I am walking around at home


----------



## Venessa84

Onye54 said:


> Back when being outside was a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720291



Your hair is beautiful! Loving the bag too!!


----------



## arliegirl

yenniemc said:


> I did my laundry like this.  I really just wanted to wear my bag! I can’t wait when all of this over!


Love this bag!!!!! Is it vintage?


----------



## Auvina15

Adding this little touch to Spring


----------



## yenniemc

arliegirl said:


> Love this bag!!!!! Is it vintage?


Yes, it is!


----------



## Luccibag

My mosaic boy bag in action


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Adding this little touch to Spring
> 
> View attachment 4724936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724942



So pretty dear Auvina — your bags and the flowers, so lovely to see spring in bloom like that.  I adore your vanity case .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> So pretty dear Auvina — your bags and the flowers, so lovely to see spring in bloom like that.  I adore your vanity case .


Thank you lovely IM! There’s not much to do these days so I’ve spent more time for walking, playing badminton with my kiddos, hanging around my garden, pulling out some bags to stare at and taking pics of them.... The Vanity case is still remain as one of my favorites Take care, my dear friend!


----------



## topglamchic

Luccibag said:


> My mosaic boy bag in action
> 
> View attachment 4725528




Hi Luccibag, this is a beautiful boy that I have never seen. I'm curious when did it come out, any details?


----------



## topglamchic

So this week I used this sherling o-case and this bracelet.  Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Adding this little touch to Spring
> 
> View attachment 4724936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724942


Beautiful bags and an amazing garden of flowers, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bags and an amazing garden of flowers, my friend.


Thank you, lovely DM! Hope that you and your family are doing well I’ve missed your beautiful mod shots lately.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cilifene said:


> Jumbo ....
> 
> View attachment 4708056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708057


In lurk mode but had to say: I love your style, Cilifene


----------



## Sandra.AT

First time using my jumbo after lockdown and celebrating my 6th month pregnancy


----------



## Cilifene

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> In lurk mode but had to say: I love your style, Cilifene



Thanks so very much SGCW - much appreciated!


----------



## Cilifene

Today’s black outfit with Jumbo


----------



## MahaM

Cilifene said:


> Today’s black outfit with Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 4728175


You look great!


----------



## Cilifene

MahaM said:


> You look great!



Thanks so much


----------



## acquiredtaste

It felt nice to use my woc, even if it was to clean around the house.


----------



## Venessa84

Cilifene said:


> Today’s black outfit with Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 4728175



I like this shirt!


----------



## Venessa84

patiently waiting at the doc’s office with my trendy cc


----------



## Cilifene

Venessa84 said:


> I like this shirt!



Thanks venessa84


----------



## carleykitten

surfer said:


> Some more at home shots


Oh my goodness. The view from your balcony is stunning. What a lovely place to live!


----------



## surfer

carleykitten said:


> Oh my goodness. The view from your balcony is stunning. What a lovely place to live!


Awe thanks dear! We are grateful


----------



## Abbeychampuy

Throwback to my Taiwan trip last year, using my Chanel WOC (2017 version)

Surprised it can fit a lot of essentials, perfect for travel actually!  It can also fit my Samsung Note S10, a really long phone (6inches i think)


----------



## Cilifene

Reissue 226


----------



## Venessa84

A little golf and Chanel


----------



## cllb

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4730221
> 
> A little golf and Chanel



Lovely! Is that a navy? If so, which one?!


----------



## Auvina15

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> View attachment 4730217


You look FABULOUS!!! Loving your reissue-twinsie here...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> View attachment 4730217


You're a fabulous inspiration, Cilifene. Timeless Scandinavian chic


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> You look FABULOUS!!! Loving your reissue-twinsie here...


And so are you, Auvina,   not Scandinavian maybe but you know what I mean! So funny, I think we posted to Cilifene at the same time.


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And so are you, Auvina,   not Scandinavian maybe but you know what I mean! So funny, I think we posted to Cilifene at the same time.


Thank you so much SGCW It’s very sweet of you! I  hope that you and your family are doing well.


----------



## Cilifene

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're a fabulous inspiration, Cilifene. Timeless Scandinavian chic



Thanks so much SGCW


----------



## angelhe91

I do not know if it is me alone but I love ra clothes chanels is beautiful and very good quality, without a doubt one of the best so every dollar I spend on it is worth it


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much SGCW It’s very sweet of you! I  hope that you and your family are doing well.


Thank you for asking, Auvina, yes, we are doing fine, but such strange times... 

I hope you and your family are all well, too


----------



## BB8

My "passenger" today while getting gas.  I haven't been able to use her due to the shelter-in-place, so I'm using this opportunity as an excuse to have her see daylight.  My mask tried to photobomb the shot!


----------



## GloWW0rM

First outing! I got her for my birthday just before the lockdown so she’s out for a walk with me this morning


----------



## Venessa84

cllb said:


> Lovely! Is that a navy? If so, which one?!



Thank you!! It is navy from 20C. Just got it this week from Neiman’s.


----------



## winks

Finally out with my new chanel sneakers (& 17B red mini)


----------



## Kdelz

Throwback with my small cf! I miss going out!!!


----------



## mnl

Taking my bright red tote for a joy ride to combat the stay-at-home blues


----------



## Ruxby

Stocking up on my favorite Lara bars at Whole Foods.  Chocolate Caviar PST came with me and I used the canvas strap from an old messenger bag so I can wear it crossbody.


----------



## yebinkimm

JLbb said:


> Reissue waist bag
> View attachment 4256684
> 
> View attachment 4256685



Hi, do you happen to have a photo of this worn crossbody? Thank you.


----------



## yenniemc

gigidob said:


> First outing! I got her for my birthday just before the lockdown so she’s out for a walk with me this morning


Oh! I saw this at the store yesterday! It was already with the price increase though. You’re so lucky! It’s so beautiful!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ruxby said:


> Stocking up on my favorite Lara bars at Whole Foods.  Chocolate Caviar PST came with me and I used the canvas strap from an old messenger bag so I can wear it crossbody.
> View attachment 4734995


Well this is interesting! Are the straps inside?


----------



## Ruxby

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well this is interesting! Are the straps inside?


Yes, I hid the leather/chain straps inside so it looks clean on the exterior of the bag and you can see the Chanel logo clearly


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ruxby said:


> Yes, I hid the leather/chain straps inside so it looks clean on the exterior of the bag and you can see the Chanel logo clearly


It gives it a completely fresh look. Great idea.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Out for a drink... enjoy the nice weather, community!


----------



## yenniemc

Restaurants are now open in this side of Germany! Finally, my babies can see the sun!


----------



## HJeon

Tree climbing on bank holiday weekend


----------



## af068

Walked the Mini earlier; the dog decided to tag along.


----------



## TWNG

Kuschelnudde said:


> Out for a drink... enjoy the nice weather, community!


whooo super cool! love the overall style. Very casual & understated, but with the all black Gabrielle it adds some sophistication


----------



## Ruxby

Picking up some grilled chicken kebabs at my favorite Persian restaurant.


----------



## Rxandbags

Falling back in love with the CF medium and breaking away from my habit for black bags

happy memorial day to fellow US folks!


----------



## pearlgrass

Rxandbags said:


> Falling back in love with the CF medium and breaking away from my habit for black bags
> 
> happy memorial day to fellow US folks!
> View attachment 4739720



 Happy Memorial Day too! 
Hoping to carry my CF medium with ghw soon


----------



## Kuschelnudde

TWNG said:


> whooo super cool! love the overall style. Very casual & understated, but with the all black Gabrielle it adds some sophistication



Thank you! 
I really like the Gabrielle, it’s such a nice casual bag.


----------



## Butterflyweed

Rxandbags said:


> Falling back in love with the CF medium and breaking away from my habit for black bags
> 
> happy memorial day to fellow US folks!
> View attachment 4739720


beautiful!


----------



## Butterflyweed

mnl said:


> Taking my bright red tote for a joy ride to combat the stay-at-home blues
> View attachment 4733718


beautiful red!


----------



## Butterflyweed

Cilifene said:


> Reissue 226
> 
> View attachment 4730217


rocking it!


----------



## mnl

Butterflyweed said:


> beautiful red!


Thank you


----------



## mdcx

af068 said:


> Walked the Mini earlier; the dog decided to tag along.


Lovely, and your coat is beautiful!


----------



## af068

mdcx said:


> Lovely, and your coat is beautiful!



Thank you! I got it from Nanushka, it's become one of my favorite brands.


----------



## l.ch.

Rxandbags said:


> Falling back in love with the CF medium and breaking away from my habit for black bags
> 
> happy memorial day to fellow US folks!
> View attachment 4739720


How beautiful!!!


----------



## af068

.a


----------



## raery

My passenger today for a little cruising around.  My favorite casual bag.


----------



## Antonia

Chain around hobo


----------



## louboutincherie

winks said:


> Finally out with my new chanel sneakers (& 17B red mini)
> View attachment 4732178


Please show more pics wearing these sneakers, i don't know if I get them and im not able to try on before. thank you!


----------



## winks

louboutincherie said:


> Please show more pics wearing these sneakers, i don't know if I get them and im not able to try on before. thank you!



I was super hesitant to buy them. Not
really a sneaker girl and probably cost per wear  very high. However, I LOVE THEM!! they are super comfy (could have gone half size down) and I think really cool for summer outfits


----------



## mdcx

Antonia said:


> Chain around hobo


Your whole outfit looks so comfy and chic!


----------



## Antonia

mdcx said:


> Your whole outfit looks so comfy and chic!


Aww, thanks mdcx!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving the pink in the small size! It’s not too much but just perfect lil pop of pink to match my already pink cardigan. 
Can’t express how much this pop of pink brightens my days during the winter & pandemic now by adding a subtle tinge of color to my neutral/ black white wardrobe. 
Asides; glad to add this way before the increase and in the rarest size!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Litsa

A couple of shots from this past week just to get coffee and groceries.


----------



## mdcx

Litsa said:


> A couple of shots from this past week just to get coffee and groceries.


Lovely. You have a pretty apartment also!


----------



## Litsa

mdcx said:


> Lovely. You have a pretty apartment also!


Thank you!


----------



## deb68nc

Back to work with my mask and Chanel !!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Chain around hobo


Really like your outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

deb68nc said:


> Back to work with my mask and Chanel !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744287


Yellow!


----------



## l.ch.

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4744180


Oh my... I would LOVE a black Chanel (in SW)... but this won’t happen any time soon or maybe ever...
Scared to buy second hand and can’t afford a new one from the boutique atm.


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Really like your outfit!


Thank you!!


----------



## louboutincherie

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving the pink in the small size! It’s not too much but just perfect lil pop of pink to match my already pink cardigan.
> Can’t express how much this pop of pink brightens my days during the winter & pandemic now by adding a subtle tinge of color to my neutral/ black white wardrobe.
> Asides; glad to add this way before the increase and in the rarest size!


Love your entire look


----------



## Firstchanellv28

louboutincherie said:


> Love your entire look


Aww! Thanks babe!  Blessed week!


----------



## Venessa84

Switched from the vanity to the trendy


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Rocking my boy at home!


----------



## bisousx

Playing dress up


----------



## XCCX

deb68nc said:


> Back to work with my mask and Chanel !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744287



This makes me more excited to get my black/GHW medium flap (on its way to me) and encourages to start wearing my precious stuff again.. I’m still hesitating due to fear of “germs” lol


----------



## enensweety

Khaki Boy


----------



## Klaneckya

bisousx said:


> Playing dress up
> 
> View attachment 4746717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746718


Hi, I like this red shade. I bought red from 20C but yours looks different shade. Which one us this? 20 C has raspberry shade..


----------



## bisousx

Klaneckya said:


> Hi, I like this red shade. I bought red from 20C but yours looks different shade. Which one us this? 20 C has raspberry shade..



It’s from 2017, coral/red lambskin with light gold hardware.


----------



## enensweety

Classic medium caviar double flap and slingbacks.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

enensweety said:


> Classic medium caviar double flap and slingbacks.



Joining you with my slingbacks!  
Love my first ever chanel jumbo in lambskin! I got lucky I guess as many complains about their lambskin and how fragile it is! Mine is a hardy and it’s so beautiful, puffy, supple and shiny!!!  Beautiful week!


----------



## couturequeen

Maiden voyage with espadrilles since it’s warmed up!


----------



## TheresaK

Nude boy with top handle on a sunny day


----------



## sinny1

yenniemc said:


> Restaurants are now open in this side of Germany! Finally, my babies can see the sun!


Is this beauty vintage?


----------



## steffysstyle

Beige small flap.


----------



## chicnfab

Chanel iridescent with perfect manolo to match.. have a great day everyone!


----------



## cityivy

steffysstyle said:


> Beige small flap.
> View attachment 4752391


Beautiful bag and outfit!  Is it caviar or lamb?  And is it still cold where you are?  It is hot as hell here!


----------



## steffysstyle

cityivy said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit!  Is it caviar or lamb?  And is it still cold where you are?  It is hot as hell here!



Thanks, it's caviar leather.


----------



## Lisa3823

steffysstyle said:


> Beige small flap.
> View attachment 4752391


You’re bag is gorgeous!!! I keep hoping they offer classic flaps in that color (or something similar) with silver hardware again soon


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

17B dark beige caviar ml classic flap 


I just made a video sharing more about this beautiful shade if you’re interested! (YouTube: LuxHandbagLover). I’m brand new to it, so apologies if I’m awkward! Just want to meet other lux lovers


----------



## fdc

My mini rectangle accompanied me to Hermès


----------



## mcmrks

yesterday we found this beauty in the nice chanel boutique luxembourg ...


... and it matches perfectly to this one:


----------



## Bags_4_life

mcmrks said:


> yesterday we found this beauty in the nice chanel boutique luxembourg ...
> View attachment 4753614
> 
> ... and it matches perfectly to this one:
> View attachment 4753615


Congrats! I have the same wallet and love it with my gst and jumbo!


----------



## CharlyParis

Today ✓


----------



## LI94

Can't believe I've had this bag for five years now 


@linali1994


----------



## CharlyParis

LI94 said:


> Can't believe I've had this bag for five years now
> View attachment 4754102
> 
> @linali1994



Oh I have the same bag for 10 years now and is amazing ✓


----------



## mlitmo

Medium flap! Worn cross body. I’m 5’3 so it works for me!


----------



## Amberlight

Just got this mini reissue. Loving the buttery calfskin


----------



## topglamchic

Oldie but goodie. The GST


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my beige beauty.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Out for a walk with my new small navy 19. So easy to wear!


----------



## topglamchic

So I just stare at this one as I really have no place to take it. It brings me joy to just look at her. Trendy cc in pink.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

topglamchic said:


> So I just stare at this one as I really have no place to take it. It brings me joy to just look at her. Trendy cc in pink.


Very nice!


----------



## phishfan

At the park today with my vintage Diana bag


----------



## luvleeness

Amberlight said:


> Just got this mini reissue. Loving the buttery calfskin
> View attachment 4754738
> 
> View attachment 4754739


It's beautiful. I'm on the waitlist for this.   Congratulations. How are you finding it so far?


----------



## luvleeness

With my mini coco chanel on a date with hubby and a friend for afternoon tea at the Ritz-Carlton in Montreal. It's just the right size for me.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

phishfan said:


> At the park today with my vintage Diana bag



Wow, drooling over the leather. Beautiful!


----------



## Amberlight

luvleeness said:


> It's beautiful. I'm on the waitlist for this.   Congratulations. How are you finding it so far?



Yup, its a beautiful bag. Hope you get yours soon! Sadly, i didnt manage to bring it out for a walk yet - #stayathome due to current situation. But can say, its room-ier than classic mini rectangular, lighter, and could place in slightly more stuff. No regret getting it!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my beige beauty.


Looking sooo lovely, my sweet friend. Your beige flap is really stunning  and I just adore your kitty. Wishing you the best, DM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking sooo lovely, my sweet friend. Your beige flap is really stunning  and I just adore your kitty. Wishing you the best, DM.


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.   I hope that all is well with you, kind Auvina and I love your new avatar.


----------



## HappybytheC

Beauty of the day, Reissue mini rectangular 19K. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MahaM

HappybytheC said:


> Beauty of the day, Reissue mini rectangular 19K. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4757950


Lovely bag...


----------



## enensweety

Vintage jumbo and ballerina flats


----------



## l.ch.

HappybytheC said:


> Beauty of the day, Reissue mini rectangular 19K. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4757950


LOVE the ruthenium hardware!


----------



## Ruxby

It’s a beautiful day for a walk and getting my dose of Vitamin D and Vitamin C for Chanel


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Summer vibes with my tweed mini


----------



## l.ch.

Kuschelnudde said:


> Summer vibes with my tweed mini


So jealous of summer weather... here it’s been raining almost non-stop in weeks...
You wear it well!


----------



## jcshin

First time taking her out.  My vintage tote.   love her ❤


----------



## Venessa84

Throwback Thursday to this past Saturday when the wineries opened for the first time. My friends and I couldn’t resist a day away from home.


----------



## mlitmo

She’s here!!! My Chanel 19 medium/large I’m 20s houndstooth. Now i just need somewhere to take her.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

mlitmo said:


> She’s here!!! My Chanel 19 medium/large I’m 20s houndstooth. Now i just need somewhere to take her.


----------



## misspin9y

mlitmo said:


> She’s here!!! My Chanel 19 medium/large I’m 20s houndstooth. Now i just need somewhere to take her.


Love it!


----------



## mlitmo

misspin9y said:


> Love it!



Thanks!! Trying not to think about how much I spent on it. Price is crazy for a non leather bag. ‍♀️


----------



## OCMomof3

mlitmo said:


> Thanks!! Trying not to think about how much I spent on it. Price is crazy for a non leather bag. ‍♀


Price is crazy for ALL Chanel, if we're being real.  This is a fantastic bag.  Enjoy her!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

steffysstyle said:


> Beige small flap.
> View attachment 4752391


Wow love your style!


----------



## spiderlily89

Styled with my Isabel Marant coat and taking by my long suffering husband: “Why are you getting dressed up to take a walk? Is it to take a photo for your Instagram?”


----------



## DamierEbene

Taking Coco out for the first time


----------



## HappybytheC

Got a Classic Deauville (preloved) for summer excursions, I find it practical and like the neutral color! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## GloWW0rM

On a train for the first time in 3 months. Good to see everyone wearing face masks and being sensible. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Frillylily

luvleeness said:


> With my mini coco chanel on a date with hubby and a friend for afternoon tea at the Ritz-Carlton in Montreal. It's just the right size for me.


Simply refined!


----------



## missconvy

Quick pharmacy run. Just my wallet got to go.


----------



## Ongvane




----------



## DrTootr

Pops of red kinda day today with my Chanel bag and brooch...


----------



## verychic555

I was looking at old pics on my phone, and found this pic. This was my very first Chanel bag. Although I added two more to my collection, this has a special place in my heart.


----------



## mlitmo

OCMomof3 said:


> Price is crazy for ALL Chanel, if we're being real.  This is a fantastic bag.  Enjoy her!




So true! Bought my first Chanel in Paris. Medium black flap for $1750 US!!


----------



## Rxandbags

Just staring at my business affinity as I work at home... Tied a twilly and it’s like a whole new bag!


----------



## ElishaHK

My very favourite 19A mini reissue in RED!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Chanel cc delivery tote bag


----------



## verychic555

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4768168
> 
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


WOW now that is a gorgeous color!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

verychic555 said:


> WOW now that is a gorgeous color!


Thank You so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mariambagaholic said:


> Chanel cc delivery tote bag
> View attachment 4768204


Beautiful bag. Probably my favorite leather type! So shiny, too.


----------



## keirii

Quick outing with my mini statement bag


----------



## sunandflowers

My new daily companion


----------



## ashin121

jcshin said:


> First time taking her out.  My vintage tote.   love her ❤
> View attachment 4760928


Lovve


----------



## 1LV

worth the wait - the Chanel and the margarita!


----------



## Jamforever

Summer vibes!


----------



## HJeon

Good morning ! Wearing my new ballerina flats


----------



## OCMomof3

HJeon said:


> Good morning ! Wearing my new ballerina flats
> 
> View attachment 4769699


Those are SO cute!


----------



## Marmotte

Apero time


----------



## DrTootr

My latest Chanel SLG 'luggage tag' ...the chain comes out so playing with different Chanel chain lengths to see the best and most practical way to wear it.


----------



## _kiki119_

New to me pearly Lady Flap during car shopping


----------



## spiderlily89

Classic goes with everything ❤️


----------



## Elaria




----------



## misspin9y

First outing


----------



## _kiki119_

misspin9y said:


> First outing
> 
> View attachment 4772063


That’s beautiful!


----------



## fdc

My mini rectangle and sling-backs with me at... Chanel today.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Tried the Jumbo with my new Burberry trench and wow, love.


----------



## jtothelo

With my 20s red mini rectangular, picking up (another ) sale find


----------



## ccbaggirl89

_kiki119_ said:


> New to me pearly Lady Flap during car shopping
> 
> View attachment 4771094


Beautiful bag and leather color!


----------



## seikow

Heading for dinner with this


----------



## XCCX

fdc said:


> My mini rectangle and sling-backs with me at... Chanel today.
> 
> View attachment 4772618


Elegant!


----------



## luvleeness

Frillylily said:


> Simply refined!


Thank you. So versatile and small enough for elegant affairs.


----------



## ElishaHK

Black statement flap in medium size with me to work


----------



## Tayoa10

New to me latest Chanel purchase. Need help with ID. Can’t find any info online. Pls help.


----------



## lianedy

my boy cardholder as a belt bag ☺️


----------



## Venessa84

Tayoa10 said:


> New to me latest Chanel purchase. Need help with ID. Can’t find any info online. Pls help.
> 
> View attachment 4778313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778315



This is the beauty lock. I have one in black leather.


----------



## _kiki119_

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Beautiful bag and leather color!


Thank you! It was a local consignment preloved find... my first chanel


----------



## _kiki119_

Just got this friday and i am In love my 20c WOC


----------



## llaga22

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely photo, may I ask where it was taken?


Sorry for this late reply. This is the Motif 1, in Rockport MA. Motif 1 is the most painted building in the USA.


----------



## llaga22

Iamminda said:


> Your Reissue Tote is so gorgeous — I really like it!!  I have seen pics of it before but never pics of it worn by someone.  Looks great on you.


Thanks. I love it’s understated elegance.


----------



## llaga22

Kendie26 said:


> GORGEOUS!!! You exude happiness & joy...what a magical pic!!


Tha k you so much!


----------



## Hdream

Taking my new Coco for a spin


----------



## vixen18

Marmotte said:


> Apero time
> View attachment 4770058


Stunning colour. I wish I had got one when it had released


----------



## sammytheMUA

Hdream said:


> View attachment 4779795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new Coco for a spin


Beautiful! Love your shoes. Is this the small size CH?


----------



## _kiki119_

Hdream said:


> View attachment 4779795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new Coco for a spin


that's beautiful - what size is that Coco?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Yesterday was my birthday, so I slung this beauty around.




CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## Hdream

sammytheMUA said:


> Beautiful! Love your shoes. Is this the small size CH?


Thank you! Shoes are manolo limited addition special made for opening boutique in Singapore. They like 10+ years old. Yes Coco is small size.


----------



## Hdream

_kiki119_ said:


> that's beautiful - what size is that Coco?


Small size.


----------



## Dextersmom

MaseratiMomma said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, so I slung this beauty around.
> View attachment 4779929
> View attachment 4779930
> View attachment 4779931
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


Hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Dextersmom said:


> Hope you had a nice birthday.


Thank You!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225.


----------



## Ruxby

I walk the downtown with Gabby


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225.
> 
> View attachment 4780839


I really adore your gorgeous reissue, beautiful DM! Loving your sandals too, just perfect for summer!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you, my beautiful friend, @Auvina15 .  I hope that you and your family are safe and well. 
PS. I love your new Avatar.


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing one of my favorite bags!! 20s light Beige 19


----------



## myfirstchanel

B4GBuff said:


> Not much love it seems for the Gabrielle, which I absolutely love for the many ways to wear. I got her a couple months ago but have not had an opportunity to take her out due to COVID19 but when I do I can see her being my everyday bag. Medium size... she holds everything I need. I also got a zoomoni bag insert for her which makes her even better as everything is so organized with a ton of slots for things!
> 
> Anyone else have any love for the Gabrielle??
> 
> View attachment 4713829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713881


Me! I’m eyeing the exact same one as yours in red! I’m going to purchase it Sunday


----------



## DrTootr

So I was lucky enough to pick up another Chanel brooch, in the sales here in Dubai yesterday. I love to pair my Chanel brooches in groups of three on my tops and find it fun to mix the different colors, sizes and textures together. My new one is the top Chanel brooch in my photo and has various hues of pretty blue crystal type stones inside the cc's. And I scored it in the sales at 40% off! Cheers for letting me share.


----------



## Dextersmom

At the nail salon today getting my first pedicure in 4 months.


----------



## nashpoo

My pink matched my t shirt today haha


----------



## Winiebean

Yesterday on the way to the Hermès boutique w/ my grey classic flap


----------



## keirii

bag of the day ^_^


----------



## OCMomof3

Dextersmom said:


> At the nail salon today getting my first pedicure in 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 4784494


The best feeling!  And we are bag twins.   I usually don't bring my bags into the salon after I saw one of the workers drop a polish bottle by accident.  The polish exploded all over a customer's purse and she went crazy.  No fun.


----------



## timmd

Birthday bag at birthday dinner


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

timmd said:


> Birthday bag at birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 4785354


Happy Bday Timmd! I love love looove this all black bag!


----------



## MilesAway2015

Kuschelnudde said:


> Tried the Jumbo with my new Burberry trench and wow, love.
> 
> View attachment 4772864


stunning outfit!!!


----------



## Classy&Fab

timmd said:


> Birthday bag at birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 4785354



She looks great! So sassy! Happy Birthday, Purse Nurse! I loved y'all's surprise birthday unboxing video -- watched the whole thing -- too cute! You are too thoughtful @timmd, and what a sweet family y'all have got. Thank you both for being Healthcare Heroes & sacrificing so much to keep us safe; I truly hope her birthday was wonderful (and how could it not be, since it involved surprise Chanel?!)


----------



## timmd

@Classy&Fab  Awwwww that is such a sweet comment, thank you!!  Yea I have watched the video a few times, it was honestly a great time and made my heart feel good.  It was nothing about the final surprise in the box but all the fun the girls put into doing it and her enjoyment going through it.....but as you eluded to, never a bad ending with Chanel   And finished the night off with dinner at Perry's, very nice.  Keeping with the trend, another photo of Chanel in action along with the 2 behind the video shenanigans.  Thank you again!!


----------



## artax

With my 19 bag & shopping new boots


----------



## l.ch.

artax said:


> With my 19 bag & shopping new boots
> View attachment 4786670


Love your outfit!


----------



## cityivy

Jcrew head to toe with a side of Coco


----------



## myfirstchanel

My new Gabrielle


----------



## artax

l.ch. said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank u so much!!


----------



## BB8

Waiting for my kiddo outside the orthodontist office (social distancing inside so no parents allowed). My 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
shotgun passenger today...


----------



## ShinyW

BB8 said:


> Waiting for my kiddo outside the orthodontist office (social distancing inside so no parents allowed). My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun passenger today...


WoW. What a timeless beauty. 

The grain on the bag matches the grain on the seats, beautiful.


----------



## BB8

ShinyW said:


> WoW. What a timeless beauty.
> 
> The grain on the bag matches the grain on the seats, beautiful.


Thank you! It's one of my faves. ☺️


----------



## Classy&Fab

timmd said:


> @Classy&Fab  Awwwww that is such a sweet comment, thank you!!  Yea I have watched the video a few times, it was honestly a great time and made my heart feel good.  It was nothing about the final surprise in the box but all the fun the girls put into doing it and her enjoyment going through it.....but as you eluded to, never a bad ending with Chanel   And finished the night off with dinner at Perry's, very nice.  Keeping with the trend, another photo of Chanel in action along with the 2 behind the video shenanigans.  Thank you again!!
> 
> View attachment 4786344



Absolutely! And thank _you_ for sharing a pic of all three lovely ladies together -- so nice to see the two behind the shenanigans! It was so fun listening to their laughter & reactions in the background of the video & so heartwarming to see how invested they were in making it a wonderful birthday for her. So special to see -- just the type of feel-good story we all need these days. Stay well!


----------



## chococatx

Old Medium Boy Bag!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Out for dinner... finally!


----------



## XCCX

Look what showed up today! 
S T U N I N G


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just cruisin


----------



## OCMomof3

XCCX said:


> Look what showed up today!
> S T U N I N G
> 
> View attachment 4789193
> View attachment 4789194


----------



## OCMomof3

XCCX said:


> Look what showed up today!
> S T U N I N G
> 
> View attachment 4789193
> View attachment 4789194


I love this version, because I feel the giant logo is kind of toned down.  Super pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## XCCX

OCMomof3 said:


> I love this version, because I feel the giant logo is kind of toned down.  Super pretty! Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## Ana_bananas

BB8 said:


> Waiting for my kiddo outside the orthodontist office (social distancing inside so no parents allowed). My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun passenger today...



I love how your reissue has no wrinkles!!    It’s gorgeous! I’ve always wanted a reissue but all the ones I’ve seen from my boutique are wrinkly.


----------



## BB8

Ana_bananas said:


> I love how your reissue has no wrinkles!!    It’s gorgeous! I’ve always wanted a reissue but all the ones I’ve seen from my boutique are wrinkly.


Thank you . I actually like both the original wrinkled Reissue and this Mini. I use each for a different aesthetic depending on my outfit. This one is sheepskin, and feels sooo sturdy!


----------



## misspin9y

XCCX said:


> Look what showed up today!
> S T U N I N G
> 
> View attachment 4789193
> View attachment 4789194


 love this


----------



## XCCX

misspin9y said:


> love this


LOVE it too!!! Thank you!


----------



## baggiehunter88

BB8 said:


> Thank you . I actually like both the original wrinkled Reissue and this Mini. I use each for a different aesthetic depending on my outfit. This one is sheepskin, and feels sooo sturdy!


Is that from 2019 19A or 19K collection? The one which has gunmetal , metallic blue with ruthenium HW collection?


----------



## BB8

Jojoking88 said:


> Is that from 2019 19A or 19K collection? The one which has gunmetal , metallic blue with ruthenium HW collection?


Hi, yes---it is from the 19K collection, I believe.  Good eye!


----------



## Bella_L

This cutie is one of my best and probably most used purchases. I have used daily since I got it about 3-4 years ago. She has been in my purse nonstop and still looks amazing. I use this as a wallet holds 10 cards right now.


----------



## keirii

Old medium so black today


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My new mini in classic line OMG she can fit more than WOC.


----------



## am1ly

Welcoming my new O-mini WOC. I’m in love with this model, super versatile as classic woc and very practical with the top handle that allows you to be hand free.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

DrTootr said:


> My latest Chanel SLG 'luggage tag' ...the chain comes out so playing with different Chanel chain lengths to see the best and most practical way to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4770289


The nails and luggage tag combo .


----------



## DrTootr

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> The nails and luggage tag combo .


Thanks @Birkinorbust2000


----------



## mcwee

My 5 Yr old espadrilles.


----------



## XCCX

Enjoying my new pieces


----------



## Venessa84

Saturday wedding vibes


----------



## deb68nc

My 19k old medium calfskin caramel boy bag ...


----------



## fdc

Just want to share with you that I’m so happy being able to find a new CF at old price from a reseller and wore it for the 1st time today!!
I’m hopefully getting a small CF in beige with GHW then I’ll be at purse peace and on ban island for this year lol 
Thanks for letting me share, have a nice day!


----------



## XCCX

I already have a black with silver classic flat card holder and a 19B beige one but I had to get the black with gold cc which actually matches most of my bags!

Together out and about:


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Venessa84

Back in the office for the first time in over 4 months and also had a hard time deciding which bag to use today


----------



## _kiki119_

Date night with the hubby since covid and prefect occasion to take my new violet babe out


----------



## cityivy

First time out with my Ivory chevron mini


----------



## Amar12

My very first! The CF small size. I was torn between this and the Reissue 224 as I want a crossbody bag. Should I exchange?


----------



## othondown0113

Hdream said:


> View attachment 4779795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new Coco for a spin


pretty!


----------



## annarizza

❤️ Happy Friday! ❤️


----------



## Destiny757

Quick run to get the princess a Happy Meal and mommy some wine!


----------



## Siha77

Amar12 said:


> My very first! The CF small size. I was torn between this and the Reissue 224 as I want a crossbody bag. Should I exchange?



No! This is perfect on you and goes so well with your style.


----------



## winks

Out for Brunch.. post-COVID life feels sooooo good❤
Disclaimer: I am fully aware that the virus is still around, however sometimes we should enjoy our normal lives again


----------



## Milosmum0307

The little one had a surprise sleepover at Grandma’s house last night, so we took the opportunity to do a date night.  It was a casual restaurant, so Chanel was probably overkill; but with opportunities to socialize still so limited, any excuse to use one of my bags is a good excuse


----------



## mrs.JC

Milosmum0307 said:


> The little one had a surprise sleepover at Grandma’s house last night, so we took the opportunity to do a date night.  It was a casual restaurant, so Chanel was probably overkill; but with opportunities to socialize still so limited, any excuse to use one of my bags is a good excuse
> 
> View attachment 4800265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800266



You look lovely!  I have the caviar ghw jumbo and your photos make me want a lambskin shw version.


----------



## Katie_85

Took my Boy for a ride


----------



## Venessa84

The deauville has become my fave pool party/ beach bag


----------



## Newbie2016

Venessa84 said:


> The deauville has become my fave pool party/ beach bag
> View attachment 4800653


Loving the true blue pool and how your Dior matches the water!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> At the nail salon today getting my first pedicure in 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 4784494


Nice bag ! I like to have my nails done too  , haven’t been to the salon since locking down.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> 
> View attachment 4800678



Gorgeous....just curious if you shortened the strap? I’m looking to purchase a mini and need the longer length, and assumed most minis were around the same length.


----------



## Dextersmom

Mustwork4bags said:


> Gorgeous....just curious if you shortened the strap? I’m looking to purchase a mini and need the longer length, and assumed most minis were around the same length.


Thank you. No, I didn't alter the strap in any way.  Rectangular mini's have a slightly longer strap than square mini's, just fyi.  


hokatie said:


> Nice bag ! I like to have my nails done too  , haven’t been to the salon since locking down.


Thank you.  It was the day before my anniversary, so I wanted to have nice nails. I was a little nervous beforehand, but I felt very safe, as I was the only customer and they had the doors propped open for a nice airflow.  It will more than likely be my only one of the summer, though, as they are closed once more in my area.  I feel awful for the mother/daughter who own the salon I go to.


----------



## Milosmum0307

mrs.JC said:


> You look lovely!  I have the caviar ghw jumbo and your photos make me want a lambskin shw version.


Thank you!  Yeah, I’m a huge fan of Chanel Lambskin, so I say go for it.  I used to use Lambskin bags almost daily, but since having my son (currently a destructive 4-year-old), I’ve found that they suffer too much wear and tear, so they’ve become “going out bags.”   I have found, for whatever reason, that the lambskin on my classics is more durable than my Boy, which is so delicate that it’s almost unusable.  Lamb requires more TLC, but aesthetically it has a huge payoff.


----------



## Venessa84

Newbie2016 said:


> Loving the true blue pool and how your Dior matches the water!



Thank you Newbie2016! I’m a big fan of blue bags and it’s a bonus that it matches the pool my husband built.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you. No, I didn't alter the strap in any way.  Rectangular mini's have a slightly longer strap than square mini's, just fyi.
> 
> Thank you.  It was the day before my anniversary, so I wanted to have nice nails. I was a little nervous beforehand, but I felt very safe, as I was the only customer and they had the doors propped open for a nice airflow.  It will more than likely be my only one of the summer, though, as they are closed once more in my area.  I feel awful for the mother/daughter who own the salon I go to.


Happy Anniversary !
I have the same feeling to the local business that are affected by the pandemic too. When I pick up foods from local restaurants, I always give a generous tip for them. Hope things get better and be back to normal soon.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you. No, I didn't alter the strap in any way.  Rectangular mini's have a slightly longer strap than square mini's, just fyi.
> 
> Thank you.  It was the day before my anniversary, so I wanted to have nice nails. I was a little nervous beforehand, but I felt very safe, as I was the only customer and they had the doors propped open for a nice airflow.  It will more than likely be my only one of the summer, though, as they are closed once more in my area.  I feel awful for the mother/daughter who own the salon I go to.



Thanks!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

A little boy in denim in the middle of the pandemic outfit in my super messy room  (We are waiting for the joiner to finish out closet).


----------



## am2022

Deauville came out  today !


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> 
> View attachment 4800678


Beautiful you, bag and slides! Just noticed our anniversary is in the same month, just a week apart. Happy belated anniversary, lovely DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful you, bag and slides! Just noticed our anniversary is in the same month, just a week apart. Happy belated anniversary, lovely DM!


Thank you so much, sweet Auvina.  Happy anniversary to you as well.


----------



## mrsirrgang




----------



## Rami00

Reissue 225 (small)


----------



## XCCX

Which one?


----------



## muchstuff

Found this little vintage cutie...


----------



## Riss23

So happy I took a chance on this beauty


----------



## XCCX

Black and gold. My absolute favorite combo!


----------



## BellaTrix420

XCCX said:


> Black and gold. My absolute favorite combo!
> 
> View attachment 4803215




That gold WOC is to die for


----------



## XCCX

BellaTrix420 said:


> That gold WOC is to die for



I totally agree, I’d get that color in a classic flap if I could find one!


----------



## Destiny757

XCCX said:


> Black and gold. My absolute favorite combo!
> 
> View attachment 4803215



LOVE the gold WOC


----------



## XCCX

Destiny757 said:


> LOVE the gold WOC



Thank you! Love it too!


----------



## MaggieAnn

So in love with this cutie   !


----------



## samfalstaff

Milosmum0307 said:


> The little one had a surprise sleepover at Grandma’s house last night, so we took the opportunity to do a date night.  It was a casual restaurant, so Chanel was probably overkill; but with opportunities to socialize still so limited, any excuse to use one of my bags is a good excuse
> 
> View attachment 4800265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800266


I love that lambskin! Such a lovely glow!


----------



## samfalstaff

mrs.JC said:


> You look lovely!  I have the caviar ghw jumbo and your photos make me want a lambskin shw version.


Ha! Me too!


----------



## heytheredelilah

Taking this one out for a drive today.  My statement flap:


----------



## Kathlyn_80

Going out with the best Boy ever


----------



## Sunshine1984

My new trendy cc woc heading to work


----------



## jtothelo

Chanel 20s mini rectangular, and Chanel sandals from the recent sale, both purchased at the Copenhagen boutique


----------



## DrTootr

Stars on my nails and Chanel in my hand kinda weekend ...


----------



## DrTootr

Riss23 said:


> So happy I took a chance on this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802778



Nice one! I am thinking of this style but it's still not here in Dubai. Do you mind lmk how much it is? Also do the straps fully detach? Thanks in advance for any help with my questions


----------



## Riss23

DrTootr said:


> Nice one! I am thinking of this style but it's still not here in Dubai. Do you mind lmk how much it is? Also do the straps fully detach? Thanks in advance for any help with my questions



Yes, the straps are fully detachable. The phone pouch stays on so you can wear it by itself and the front pouch is a wallet that is removable. I like it’s multi-functionality it’s $2950 usd


----------



## beyondbeing

Taking my new dark grey boy out on a Saturday morning.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Im out with my small gabrielle chevron in beige to get the one and only filigree❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my medium CF.


----------



## DrTootr

Riss23 said:


> Yes, the straps are fully detachable. The phone pouch stays on so you can wear it by itself and the front pouch is a wallet that is removable. I like it’s multi-functionality it’s $2950 usd


Thank you so much for the details @Riss23 I will try check out in store soon.


----------



## Jeet

RataDrawitra said:


> Im out with my small gabrielle chevron in beige to get the one and only filigree❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4808078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808081


Love your Gabrielle!!


----------



## ShinyW

RataDrawitra said:


> Im out with my small
> 
> 
> RataDrawitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im out with my small gabrielle chevron in beige to get the one and only filigree❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4808078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808081
> 
> 
> 
> The colour and texture of your gabrielle, the stitching is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> chevron in beige to get the one and only filigree❤❤❤
Click to expand...


----------



## ShinyW

RataDrawitra said:


> Im out with my small gabrielle chevron in beige to get the one and only filigree❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4808078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808081


Love the Gabrielle. 
The colour and texture are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Here she is 20P mini reissue


----------



## Bagventures

Selfie in dressing room today with my 19 large


----------



## dbcelly

RataDrawitra said:


> Im out with my small gabrielle chevron in beige to get the one and only filigree❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4808078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808081


How are you liking the gabrielle? I'm waiting / hunting the small in black chevron !


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

dbcelly said:


> How are you liking the gabrielle? I'm waiting / hunting the small in black chevron !


I love so much. I made the right decision didn't get the black. This color is gorgeous.


----------



## topglamchic

Easy going with this Sherling O-case.


----------



## DrTootr

Rocking my Chanel brooch in my hair, which I got in the recent sales, so my cost per wear on it is going well   ...about 10 bobby pins later, I was good to go x


----------



## love2shop2

DrTootr said:


> Rocking my Chanel brooch in my hair, which I got in the recent sales, so my cost per wear on it is going well   ...about 10 bobby pins later, I was good to go x
> 
> View attachment 4811529




Your hair is gorgeous... of course the brooch too.


----------



## Marmotte

Mini Reissue 20A Rainbow


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving my grey chanel19


----------



## DrTootr

love2shop2 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous... of course the brooch too.



Aww thank you @love2shop2 you are too kind


----------



## TheHeath

Just received my new mini rectangular flap, do you guys think it looks weird crossbody? I cant decide


----------



## XCCX

TheHeath said:


> Just received my new mini rectangular flap, do you guys think it looks weird crossbody? I cant decide
> 
> View attachment 4812566



I think it looks stunningly perfect on you!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

TheHeath said:


> Just received my new mini rectangular flap, do you guys think it looks weird crossbody? I cant decide
> 
> View attachment 4812566



I think it looks great! It looks like you're also tall and the rectangular mini strap length is perfect for crossbody on me (whereas square mini or 2.55 mini straps are too short for crossbody).


----------



## TheHeath

XCCX said:


> I think it looks stunningly perfect on you!


Awe, thank you!


----------



## TheHeath

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I think it looks great! It looks like you're also tall and the rectangular mini strap length is perfect for crossbody on me (whereas square mini or 2.55 mini straps are too short for crossbody).


Thank you! Yes, 5'9 and its been a struggle to find something other than a WOC that looks nice crossbody.


----------



## star_dust

Brunch time


----------



## Marlee

Going grocery shopping with my new 19 WOC


----------



## DrTootr

So it’s my birthday month and I picked up the Chanel AirPod Case on detachable chain in black Caviar leather with silver hardware …it’s just so damn cute I couldn’t resist!

I just did a full unboxing and review to my YouTube that shows it much better, link is here...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

TheHeath said:


> Just received my new mini rectangular flap, do you guys think it looks weird crossbody? I cant decide
> 
> View attachment 4812566


I think it looks ok. As long as you feel comfortable that's what matters.


----------



## @Y3

My first Chanel and taking them out. At my living room


----------



## Julierose

out to dinner with my new houndstooth 19 flap!


----------



## Stacy31

Marlee said:


> Going grocery shopping with my new 19 WOC
> 
> View attachment 4813215


Is this 20A green?! It's stunning!!


----------



## Venessa84

Vacation bags...


----------



## ElishaHK

Out with my navy coco handle from 20A the first time


----------



## Marlee

Stacy31 said:


> Is this 20A green?! It's stunning!!



Thank you! I am not absoluty sure, I bought it in Europe so I did not receive the tag with it, but I think it is


----------



## star_dust

My beautiful 6 year old PST. Still in brilliant condition. I use it for work and it is holding up brilliantly.


----------



## nashpoo

My new slides!


----------



## Ruxby

Hat shopping at JCrew with vintage mini square


----------



## Rachel

You got them!! 





nashpoo said:


> My new slides!
> 
> View attachment 4815167


----------



## DrTootr

Wore my Chanel AirPods holder/case out for the first time today with this top...


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my small Trendy.


----------



## Vanessa924

Decided to use my champagne mini reissue with my gold pearl CC sandals. Never thought that these sandals would be as comfortable as they are & I never thought that I would love a reissue as much as I do. Lesson learned never say never


----------



## BB8

Vanessa924 said:


> Decided to use my champagne mini reissue with my gold pearl CC sandals. Never thought that these sandals would be as comfortable as they are & I never thought that I would love a reissue as much as I do. Lesson learned never say never
> 
> View attachment 4817063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817064


My SA showed me pics of this at preorder and I passed because I thought it looked too metallic gold. But your photos definitely look more muted, and are giving me FOMO (or I guess: I already missed out). Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## elenachoe

@Y3 said:


> My first Chanel and taking them out. At my living room
> View attachment 4813905


Omg i absolutely love this...❤️


----------



## heytheredelilah

Out with my very first Chanel bag purchased back in 2012 at the boutique. The caviar is so soft and plush!


----------



## shoppermomof4

My new babies ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Medium CF today.


----------



## Vanessa924

BB8 said:


> My SA showed me pics of this at preorder and I passed because I thought it looked too metallic gold. But your photos definitely look more muted, and are giving me FOMO (or I guess: I already missed out). Absolutely gorgeous!



I honestly felt the same way! I thought it would be a bag that would be too loud but I feel like it matches with everything that I wear! It is truly a stunning bag in person! I am sure you can still track it down as I feel that everyone was going after the rainbow & so black reissue mini


----------



## Tayoa10

Venessa84 said:


> This is the beauty lock. I have one in black leather.


Thank you


----------



## BB8

Vanessa924 said:


> I honestly felt the same way! I thought it would be a bag that would be too loud but I feel like it matches with everything that I wear! It is truly a stunning bag in person! I am sure you can still track it down as I feel that everyone was going after the rainbow & so black reissue mini


Don't tempt me, @Vanessa924 , lol! I'm trying to be good as I am patiently waiting for the ivory iridescent mini coming out, and the square mini. If those don't work out, I may search for this one.....


----------



## elenachoe

@Y3 said:


> My first Chanel and taking them out. At my living room
> View attachment 4813905


Medium? Sooo beautiful


----------



## XCCX

18C burgundy 

Find me on Instagram: @theluxeye


----------



## elenachoe

XCCX said:


> 18C burgundy
> 
> Find me on Instagram: @theluxeye
> 
> View attachment 4818732



WOW SO Beautiful!


----------



## @Y3

elenachoe said:


> Medium? Sooo beautiful


Thank you! Yes it's the M/L size! It has been my dream and so glad I got it last year before further price increases.


----------



## @Y3

elenachoe said:


> Omg i absolutely love this...❤️


Thank you! It took me a really long time to bite the bullet and buy it. But so glad got it before further price increases.♥️


----------



## XCCX

Wanted to share this (I changed my IG username ). Happy weekend!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Decided to go visit mom today. She’s a Chanel kinda lady so I had to bring this bag with me.


----------



## XCCX

Can you spot what I got?


----------



## Siha77

XCCX said:


> Can you spot what I got?
> 
> View attachment 4821240



Love your Deauville color and BEAUTIFUL choice back there.


----------



## XCCX

Siha77 said:


> Love your Deauville color and BEAUTIFUL choice back there.



Aww thank you so much!


----------



## nashpoo

Loving my new slides and purse!


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying a donut in Frankfurt am Main with my 19 WOC


----------



## muchstuff

I seem to gravitate to older bags, like this lovely puddle of goodness. When is a bag considered vintage? Pre-2000 seems about right to me so I'd call this 04/05 Ultimate Soft Hobo an oldie...is there a hard and fast rule?


----------



## Bagventures

Just trying out this new shade of 19 beige from 20B


----------



## XCCX

Bag of the day


----------



## 880

I’d like to join! So chevron mini reissue and jackets


----------



## DrTootr

Pearls + AirPods kinda day ...


----------



## Venessa84

Some shots from the last couple of days...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> I seem to gravitate to older bags, like this lovely puddle of goodness. When is a bag considered vintage? Pre-2000 seems about right to me so I'd call this 04/05 Ultimate Soft Hobo an oldie...is there a hard and fast rule?
> 
> View attachment 4823232


20+ is generally vintage. this looks soooo soft!


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 20+ is generally vintage. this looks soooo soft!


Thank you, yes, she’s very soft indeed!


----------



## mrs.JC

Normally don’t take her to the dentist but I forgot about my appointment and didn’t have time to swap my stuff out.


----------



## Marmotte

Back to the office...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Marmotte said:


> Back to the office...
> View attachment 4824723



That 19 flap looks great on you!


----------



## Winiebean

With my woc in phi phi back in Nov. Dreaming about my next vaca and whenever that can happen


----------



## KG415

Back in April I asked people on another thread whether they thought I could pull off this vintage flap with a casual outfit, because I always feel like it’s a dressy bag. I finally tried today!


----------



## Siha77

KG415 said:


> Back in April I asked people on another thread whether they thought I could pull off this vintage flap with a casual outfit, because I always feel like it’s a dressy bag. I finally tried today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826188



That bag is such a versatile bag. Love how it dresses up your causal outfit! Perfection.


----------



## Mcflorence

My favor Chanel bag❤


----------



## ShinyW

muchstuff said:


> I seem to gravitate to older bags, like this lovely puddle of goodness. When is a bag considered vintage? Pre-2000 seems about right to me so I'd call this 04/05 Ultimate Soft Hobo an oldie...is there a hard and fast rule?
> 
> View attachment 4823232


Goodness gracious me what a stunning bag. 
But it is my favourite style. 
Definetly a “puddle of goodness”.


----------



## marushka

star_dust said:


> Brunch time
> 
> View attachment 4813147



What size and name is this beauty, please? I looking for one similar and cant find it on the web. Thank you


----------



## Bagventures

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 4825425
> 
> With my woc in phi phi back in Nov. Dreaming about my next vaca and whenever that can happen


Cool spot, I wish that place could be my next vacay destination!


----------



## Bagventures

Furniture shopping today...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KG415 said:


> Back in April I asked people on another thread whether they thought I could pull off this vintage flap with a casual outfit, because I always feel like it’s a dressy bag. I finally tried today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826188


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunday fun day with my Chanel 19...


----------



## star_dust

marushka said:


> What size and name is this beauty, please? I looking for one similar and cant find it on the web. Thank you


Hello, it is the classic Chanel WOC Caviar leather with SHW.


----------



## ShinyW

Venessa84 said:


> Sunday fun day with my Chanel 19...
> 
> View attachment 4826985
> View attachment 4826986


WoW.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Venessa84

ShinyW said:


> WoW.
> 
> Gorgeous.



Thank you!!


----------



## Winiebean

Bagventures said:


> Cool spot, I wish that place could be my next vacay destination!


Thank you  it was a bit of a hike uphill in 90 degree weather  but totally worth it. My trusty woc is a great travel companion.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Venessa84 said:


> Sunday fun day with my Chanel 19...
> 
> View attachment 4826985
> View attachment 4826986


Your bag is gorgeous, and you're brave to put it on a table next to pasta!!


----------



## ShinyW

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, and you're brave to put it on a table next to pasta!!


I had exactly the same thought. 
I have ruined a few white clothes with pasta sauce! 
The thinking goes like this; “I will be extra careful this time!” 
It never works


----------



## OCMomof3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, and you're brave to put it on a table next to pasta!!


Right?  I'm sure it was fine, but I have to admit that I caught my breath looking at that gorgeous bright white!


----------



## minami

My new coco handle  and also new fuchsia ballerinas


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Infinity love for my classic boy!  Hope I don’t look like maleficient!


----------



## XCCX

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Infinity love for my classic boy!  Hope I don’t look like maleficient!
> 
> View attachment 4829235



Wow!!! I just love the boy bag and in this combo it’s just stunning! I’m actually working on my 3rd one! Your whole outfit is SO beautiful!


----------



## Chial819

ready for some quick errands with my 3 series camera bag


----------



## Firstchanellv28

XCCX said:


> Wow!!! I just love the boy bag and in this combo it’s just stunning! I’m actually working on my 3rd one! Your whole outfit is SO beautiful!


Thank you so much! Yeah, it is stunning in this combo! Loving the boy just as much! Adds a touch of timeless and elegance to any outfit! Can’t wait for your third one!


----------



## XCCX

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you so much! Yeah, it is stunning in this combo! Loving the boy just as much! Adds a touch of timeless and elegance to any outfit! Can’t wait for your third one!


Can’t wait either!!!


----------



## shijay

Chial819 said:


> ready for some quick errands with my 3 series camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4829445


this one is so gorg!!


----------



## RT1

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Infinity love for my classic boy!  Hope I don’t look like maleficient!
> 
> View attachment 4829235


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chial819

shijay said:


> this one is so gorg!!


Thank you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

minami said:


> My new coco handle  and also new fuchsia ballerinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829073
> View attachment 4829074
> View attachment 4829075



That shade of blue is so vibrant and beautiful!!


----------



## phishfan

Outdoor lunch in NYC today


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Infinity love for my classic boy!  Hope I don’t look like maleficient!
> 
> View attachment 4829235



I love everything about this look! That dress is beautiful!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Chial819 said:


> ready for some quick errands with my 3 series camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4829445



How do you like that bag?  Do you find it roomy?  Love the color of that bag.


----------



## Chial819

atlsweetpea11 said:


> How do you like that bag?  Do you find it roomy?  Love the color of that bag.


Thanks! I find it to be pretty roomy and perfect for my everyday needs, but I’m not someone who carries a lot. It easily fits a mini pochette, sunglasses, slim wallet, hand cream, and bottle of spray sanitizer. The measurements are about 9.5” long, 6” high, and 3” in depth. For reference, it definitely fits a lot more than a 225 reissue. Hope that helps!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Chial819 said:


> Thanks! I find it to be pretty roomy and perfect for my everyday needs, but I’m not someone who carries a lot. It easily fits a mini pochette, sunglasses, slim wallet, hand cream, and bottle of spray sanitizer. The measurements are about 9.5” long, 6” high, and 3” in depth. For reference, it definitely fits a lot more than a 225 reissue. Hope that helps!



Yes, that's great info in terms of dimensions and the comparison to the 225 reissue! Based on your description of what you can fit it does sound roomy.


----------



## minami

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That shade of blue is so vibrant and beautiful!!


Thanks so much dear


----------



## Firstchanellv28

RT1 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I love everything about this look! That dress is beautiful!


Great to know!  thanks! It’s versatile and I love the pockets at the sides


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My quintessential Jumbo in lambskin ghw! Love it to bits! My first bag ever from Rue Cambon itself! Now that we in pandemic I’m ever more grateful for it and this bag sort of makes me time travel back to Paris


----------



## RT1

I love that bag on you.   
You can really ROCK that Chanel!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

RT1 said:


> I love that bag on you.
> You can really ROCK that Chanel!


Ahhhhhhhh!!! Drum rolls✨ Thank you so much for the compliment! It’s true my first and foremost fav bag everrr *cries*


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my silver mini.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Took my coco handle out today after deciding not to sell it.. also went to the Chanel store and asked the SA to dress it up with the twilly I got a while ago..


----------



## LV_4ever

A few outings with my bags


----------



## Venessa84

Lunch stop with miss 19


----------



## Dextersmom

225 Reissue earlier today.


----------



## Milosmum0307

My husband had to go into Manhattan the other day to pick up a new watch (his first Patek, so he was really nerding out, lol), so I used the outing as an excuse to take my jumbo out of the closet again.  I’ve been going back and forth on selling this bag lately - I feel that, as a similar-sized black day bag with silver tone hardware, my B30 has taken the place of my lambskin jumbo in my wardrobe.  I think that the price of preowned Chanel is getting silly, and this was confirmed by the surprisingly very good offer I received for this bag from Fashionphile.  I was ready to pack her up and ship her out, but these photos made me second guess myself.  I’m still debating days later.


----------



## acquiredtaste

Lowes has all their Halloween decor and I had to pose for my favorite holiday with my WOC


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Milosmum0307 said:


> My husband had to go into Manhattan the other day to pick up a new watch (his first Patek, so he was really nerding out, lol), so I used the outing as an excuse to take my jumbo out of the closet again.  I’ve been going back and forth on selling this bag lately - I feel that, as a similar-sized black day bag with silver tone hardware, my B30 has taken the place of my lambskin jumbo in my wardrobe.  I think that the price of preowned Chanel is getting silly, and this was confirmed by the surprisingly very good offer I received for this bag from Fashionphile.  I was ready to pack her up and ship her out, but these photos made me second guess myself.  I’m still debating days later.
> 
> View attachment 4832849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832851



That bag is so gorgeous!! I would have a very hard time letting go of it. Such a classic. I have a M/L in lambskin and its a favorite of mine. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

..my favourite one..


----------



## Rxandbags

Recently purchased but not used enough, 12A red new clutch with chain. 

Such a cute, spacious piece for easy carry! Bring it back Chanel!!


----------



## ShinyW

Milosmum0307 said:


> My husband had to go into Manhattan the other day to pick up a new watch (his first Patek, so he was really nerding out, lol), so I used the outing as an excuse to take my jumbo out of the closet again.  I’ve been going back and forth on selling this bag lately - I feel that, as a similar-sized black day bag with silver tone hardware, my B30 has taken the place of my lambskin jumbo in my wardrobe.  I think that the price of preowned Chanel is getting silly, and this was confirmed by the surprisingly very good offer I received for this bag from Fashionphile.  I was ready to pack her up and ship her out, but these photos made me second guess myself.  I’m still debating days later.
> 
> View attachment 4832849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832851


Money does not have a timeless beauty. 

This bag does


----------



## Milosmum0307

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That bag is so gorgeous!! I would have a very hard time letting go of it. Such a classic. I have a M/L in lambskin and its a favorite of mine. Good luck with your decision!


Thank you!  The bag is very pretty, but I’m just not sure a jumbo fits my lifestyle anymore.  I finally decided a couple of years ago that a maxi (formerly my favorite size) was too big for me, and I’m starting to feel that way about the jumbo.  I’m 5’2” and have begun to feel that it’s too bulky.  In the past year, I’ve already sent a patent jumbo and a caviar jumbo to new homes for that reason. I think the med/large has become my favorite size, but I struggle with the shoulder strap.  If I could wear the M/L crossbody, I would feel a lot less indecisive about sending the lambskin jumbo to a new home.  Decisions ...


----------



## kacie225

Glam80 said:


> ..my favourite one..
> View attachment 4833203


----------



## kacie225

Glam80 said:


> ..my favourite one..
> View attachment 4833203


Is this charcoal grey? I’ve been contemplating a charcoal grey 227 listed on Anns Fabulous Finds. Such a beautiful color, a nice breakaway from all the black bags I have. Love it!


----------



## LV_4ever

Milosmum0307 said:


> Thank you!  The bag is very pretty, but I’m just not sure a jumbo fits my lifestyle anymore.  I finally decided a couple of years ago that a maxi (formerly my favorite size) was too big for me, and I’m starting to feel that way about the jumbo.  I’m 5’2” and have begun to feel that it’s too bulky.  In the past year, I’ve already sent a patent jumbo and a caviar jumbo to new homes for that reason. I think the med/large has become my favorite size, but I struggle with the shoulder strap.  If I could wear the M/L crossbody, I would feel a lot less indecisive about sending the lambskin jumbo to a new home.  Decisions ...


I love your lamb jumbo! But it is a big bag. I have seen people wear the medium crossbody more and more- the look is starting to grow on me. Would you ever consider that? I’m sure you could pull it off.


----------



## keirii

mini coco day with some hydrangeas


----------



## chDlkl94

Glam80 said:


> ..my favourite one..
> View attachment 4833203


oh... it's perfect!!!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

kacie225 said:


> Is this charcoal grey? I’ve been contemplating a charcoal grey 227 listed on Anns Fabulous Finds. Such a beautiful color, a nice breakaway from all the black bags I have. Love it!


Thank you Kacie225 It's a black one but I agree that the charcoal would be an amazing addition!X


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

chDlkl94 said:


> oh... it's perfect!!!


Thank you!


----------



## mrs.JC

Milosmum0307 said:


> My husband had to go into Manhattan the other day to pick up a new watch (his first Patek, so he was really nerding out, lol), so I used the outing as an excuse to take my jumbo out of the closet again.  I’ve been going back and forth on selling this bag lately - I feel that, as a similar-sized black day bag with silver tone hardware, my B30 has taken the place of my lambskin jumbo in my wardrobe.  I think that the price of preowned Chanel is getting silly, and this was confirmed by the surprisingly very good offer I received for this bag from Fashionphile.  I was ready to pack her up and ship her out, but these photos made me second guess myself.  I’m still debating days later.



Oh gosh, please don't sell her!  She is a true classic and will only increase in value over time.  Had I sold my jumbo caviar years ago when I thought I'd moved on from Chanel, then saw the prices now I'd have fainted.  Besides, she is such a beauty.


----------



## LavenderIce

Milosmum0307 said:


> My husband had to go into Manhattan the other day to pick up a new watch (his first Patek, so he was really nerding out, lol), so I used the outing as an excuse to take my jumbo out of the closet again.  I’ve been going back and forth on selling this bag lately - I feel that, as a similar-sized black day bag with silver tone hardware, my B30 has taken the place of my lambskin jumbo in my wardrobe.  I think that the price of preowned Chanel is getting silly, and this was confirmed by the surprisingly very good offer I received for this bag from Fashionphile.  I was ready to pack her up and ship her out, but these photos made me second guess myself.  I’m still debating days later.
> 
> View attachment 4832849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832851





Milosmum0307 said:


> Thank you!  The bag is very pretty, but I’m just not sure a jumbo fits my lifestyle anymore.  I finally decided a couple of years ago that a maxi (formerly my favorite size) was too big for me, and I’m starting to feel that way about the jumbo.  I’m 5’2” and have begun to feel that it’s too bulky.  In the past year, I’ve already sent a patent jumbo and a caviar jumbo to new homes for that reason. I think the med/large has become my favorite size, but I struggle with the shoulder strap.  If I could wear the M/L crossbody, I would feel a lot less indecisive about sending the lambskin jumbo to a new home.  Decisions ...



A B30 and CF are two completely different bags.  You need both.  However, I do agree about the size of the jumbo.  I'm also 5'2" and the largest size I'd consider in the CF is a M/L.  TBH, the only CF I have are mini reissues for the versatility of being able to wear crossbody or on the shoulder.  My only concern is though smaller bags are the rage right now, if you were to need something larger, the cost would be even more than what you had paid.


----------



## XCCX

I’ve always wanted the diamond love bracelet and the price increase whatever it will be was exactly the push/excuse I needed


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

XCCX said:


> I’ve always wanted the diamond love bracelet and the price increase whatever it will be was



Congrats!! I love Cartier! Please, post some reveal photos!  X


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Milosmum0307 said:


> Thank you!  The bag is very pretty, but I’m just not sure a jumbo fits my lifestyle anymore.  I finally decided a couple of years ago that a maxi (formerly my favorite size) was too big for me, and I’m starting to feel that way about the jumbo.  I’m 5’2” and have begun to feel that it’s too bulky.  In the past year, I’ve already sent a patent jumbo and a caviar jumbo to new homes for that reason. I think the med/large has become my favorite size, but I struggle with the shoulder strap.  If I could wear the M/L crossbody, I would feel a lot less indecisive about sending the lambskin jumbo to a new home.  Decisions ...



I can empathize with the decision to let go of the maxi and the jumbo due to size. I absolutely love the look of the jumbo and maxi but it can be overwhelming on someone petite. Plus I find it heavy. Every time I’m in a boutique I ask my SA about a jumbo. She accommodates me (even though she knows how it’s going to end each and every time lol) and brings one out. I try it on and think “it’s too big on me” since I’m right at 5’0. I usually leave with a reissue (225 size). I also hear a lot of the women talk about the chain length of the M/L not being good for crossbody. I wish there was a size in between the M/L and the jumbo. It’d be perfect! These are good decisions to struggle with


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 4832848



This one is gorgeous


----------



## Allthesmallthings

muchstuff said:


> I seem to gravitate to older bags, like this lovely puddle of goodness. When is a bag considered vintage? Pre-2000 seems about right to me so I'd call this 04/05 Ultimate Soft Hobo an oldie...is there a hard and fast rule?
> 
> View attachment 4823232



I have this bag!! I don’t consider it a vintage but it’s getting pretty close

This was my first ever Chanel bag and it really has spoiled me for zippers. Sounds weird but the zipper is SO SMOOTH.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Milosmum0307 said:


> My husband had to go into Manhattan the other day to pick up a new watch (his first Patek, so he was really nerding out, lol), so I used the outing as an excuse to take my jumbo out of the closet again.  I’ve been going back and forth on selling this bag lately - I feel that, as a similar-sized black day bag with silver tone hardware, my B30 has taken the place of my lambskin jumbo in my wardrobe.  I think that the price of preowned Chanel is getting silly, and this was confirmed by the surprisingly very good offer I received for this bag from Fashionphile.  I was ready to pack her up and ship her out, but these photos made me second guess myself.  I’m still debating days later.
> 
> View attachment 4832849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832851



Don’t sell it.  You answered your question when you got the offer but couldn’t pack her up. You love her still.  The offer will still be there in a year or two or three... you can get a good 20 more years out of her!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

acquiredtaste said:


> View attachment 4833097
> View attachment 4833099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes has all their Halloween decor and I had to pose for my favorite holiday with my WOC



This made me smile!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Took my 20S 19flap tweed for a spin today 

So roomy unlike the minis so have been enjoying it so far!


----------



## Julierose

Rainbow nails for the end of Summer.... and my Tiffany blue 19 flap.


----------



## Milosmum0307

LavenderIce said:


> A B30 and CF are two completely different bags.  You need both.  However, I do agree about the size of the jumbo.  I'm also 5'2" and the largest size I'd consider in the CF is a M/L.  TBH, the only CF I have are mini reissues for the versatility of being able to wear crossbody or on the shoulder.  My only concern is though smaller bags are the rage right now, if you were to need something larger, the cost would be even more than what you had paid.


Yes, they are very different, I agree.  It’s just that I have so few occasions to need a large, black leather day bag at all.  I can’t sell the Birkin because it was a gift from my husband for a special milestone, so I’ve been thinking of selling the jumbo instead simply because I never use it, and it’s starting to feel like a waste of a beautiful bag.  I’ll keep my medium Boy because it’s more casual, I can wear it crossbody, and it was also a gift from my husband; and my m/l will be my official “going out bag” for evenings.  I’ve been quite ruthless about reducing my collection only to bags that I actually use, and in that sense letting the jumbo go should be a no-brainer; but the lambskin on this bag is particularly beautiful, and - in all honesty - the recent price increases are also giving me pause, I think.  I won’t buy a new CF at their current prices, and I know that if I regret selling the ones I have left, it will have to remain a regret because I will never replace them.  This is and will remain the last jumbo CF I ever buy, so it’s a difficult choice.  In any case, it may very well be that I will inevitably sell it eventually because I dislike the size of the bag on me, but I’m just not ready quite yet.  I’m happy to have read your input, however, as well as several others, so thank you!


----------



## Milosmum0307

LV_4ever said:


> I love your lamb jumbo! But it is a big bag. I have seen people wear the medium crossbody more and more- the look is starting to grow on me. Would you ever consider that? I’m sure you could pull it off.


I have tried that, actually!  It looks okay crossbody on me, I think, because I’m petite, but I felt like it constantly got in the way.  I worried about it a lot as well (my medium cf is lamb, so it felt very exposed when I wore it crossbody and gave me anxiety about damaging it). Part of me toys with the idea of selling the jumbo and putting the funds toward a medium cf in caviar leather so that I would worry less about damaging it if I tried to wear it as a practical crossbody bag; but I had resolved not to buy more Chanel classics after the recent price increases, and I think I should stick with that resolve (both out of principle and as a practical matter - I no longer think they are worth their MSRP.). Thanks for your input!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> This one is gorgeous


Thank you.


----------



## Saaski

Early morning with my vintage Chanel


----------



## star_dust

My favourite summer combo


----------



## vastare

Using my Chanel Card Case today.....


----------



## XCCX

star_dust said:


> My favourite summer combo
> 
> View attachment 4834988



Beautiful color!


----------



## Bella_L

This color and the chevron so beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

Who’s a WOC fan?


----------



## ShinyW

Bella_L said:


> This color and the chevron so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4835324


What a beautiful colour. 
Some grey colour bags are stunning, this is definetly  one of them.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pairing my classic beige beauty with my favorite pair of chanel slingbacks!


----------



## shells

My new-to-me anniversary reissue riding shotgun to Costco


----------



## XCCX

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Pairing my classic beige beauty with my favorite pair of chanel slingbacks!
> 
> View attachment 4835910


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ShinyW said:


> Goodness gracious me what a stunning bag.
> But it is my favourite style.
> Definetly a “puddle of goodness”.


Thanks!


----------



## BB8

This 20B cutie rode shotgun with me to Nordys. Had I known how enamored I would be with the square mini, especially in this leather and hardware combo, I would have added one to my collection sooner!


----------



## sheeby

shells said:


> My new-to-me anniversary reissue riding shotgun to Costco
> 
> View attachment 4835947



Gorgeous. Is it gray with SHW or is it the lighting? Is this new, from 20K?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 17B beauty and CC sneakers.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Working from home!! Reall? .               My patent daughter 19C
My Dark Pink 18B mother 18B


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B beauty and CC sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4837148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837149


 you have my bag gorgeous girl!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B beauty and CC sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4837148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837149


Looking fabulous, DM. I adore your red flap so much. Loving your jumpsuit too Hope that all is well, my beautiful friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

RataDrawitra said:


> you have my bag gorgeous girl!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking fabulous, DM. I adore your red flap so much. Loving your jumpsuit too Hope that all is well, my beautiful friend!


Thank you, my sweet friend.   It is so nice to see you here and wishing you and your family well.


----------



## ilytemporarily

Bringing my new-to-me 50th Anniversary Reissue out for some errands. I was originally looking for a 2.55 with RHW, but chanced upon her on FP and just had to. I love her to bits


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up my shoes from the cobbler with my 19


----------



## XCCX

This photo summarizes my 2 favorite styles and 3 absolute favorite colors


----------



## jese1988

Took my medium flap today for a lunch date and grocery shopping.


----------



## cromagnon

Shopping day


----------



## weezer

Good ol’ Caviar CF sitting in my garden, getting ready to go on errands today ❤


----------



## topglamchic

Out and about in a chanel skirt.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Vtzshedevil

My OOTD....CoCo Handle Mini with Pearl Chain Strap for a Crossbody look paired with Pink Heart Louboutins


----------



## ditzydi

Dusted off my boy woc to go shopping.


----------



## mzbaglady1

First time outing. Going to Saks 5th Avenue.


----------



## XCCX

Looking handsome from all angles 

*

*


----------



## XCCX

mzbaglady1 said:


> First time outing. Going to Saks 5th Avenue.
> 
> View attachment 4840774


I love the texture on these!


----------



## 880

Mini chevron so black reissue; Suzanne belperron Corne earrings; vintage dead stock St. Andrews jacket or vintage (from my own closet) chanel waxed cotton alligator jacket; dolce stretch bra strap tank; Bruno Cuchinelli pants;  Valentino collaboration for Birkenstock arizona.
(I’ve also subbed in Blue grey 28 sellier K, brushed phw which DH calls the sexiest bag in the world


----------



## ditzydi

XCCX said:


> Looking handsome from all angles
> 
> *
> View attachment 4840786
> *


It does have a rather nice toosh.


----------



## XCCX

ditzydi said:


> It does have a rather nice toosh.


Right?


----------



## XCCX

The sheen on this caviar is incredible! To die for..


----------



## heytheredelilah

I’m reminded of how versatile and carefree this bag is each time I use it.  The statement flap is softer, lighter, and more spacious compared to my classic m/l flap.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Off to work! Happy midweek ladies


----------



## Julierose

Out for brunch with my puppy and my small boy bag.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Julierose said:


> Out for brunch with my puppy and my small boy bag.
> View attachment 4843365



Beautiful bag and such a cute Yorkie!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Late lunch and coffee with my sweet baby sister. Thought I’d break out my coco handle today. I haven’t carried her in a while.


----------



## XCCX

From the archive  I miss the jumbo! Should use it more


----------



## Cilifene

With my Reissue 226 ... love that bag!


----------



## XCCX

From the archive as well.

Chanel 00V or “classic” red. I wonder if it’s still being produced..


----------



## XCCX

Silver or gold?


----------



## phishfan

Today’s options!


----------



## 880

Suzanne Belperron Corne earrings; ikepod hemapode chronometer; ring; Akris blue high low handkerchief hemline dress; with chanel so black mini reissue in the pm. During the day, wore Blu Obscure  JPG fringe shoulder Kelly, Phw, chanel etoupe espadrille mule


----------



## 880

XCCX said:


> Silver or gold?
> 
> View attachment 4844804


Silver IMO is more modern and youthful, gold is dressier and more classic


----------



## 880

Julierose said:


> Out for brunch with my puppy and my small boy bag.
> View attachment 4843365


This is the best picture! Love it! Your cutie looks so happy To be cuddled!


----------



## Antonia

Large chain around hobo


----------



## XCCX

880 said:


> Silver IMO is more modern and youthful, gold is dressier and more classic


I can not pick one unfortunately (or fortunately) that’s why I have both lol
I do lean towards gold though mainly because it compliments my skin tone nicely


----------



## my.lux.addiction

Hi all! I posted for the first time last week asking about lambskin care for a pre-loved piece I’m receiving, and I got it yesterday!!! I’m so freaking in love with this color (SO perfect for fall), and I wanted to share my excitement with everyone   The handles have slight stains from normal use, initially I thought it would bother me but you really can't tell in person!


----------



## mtstmichel

my.lux.addiction said:


> View attachment 4845264
> 
> Hi all! I posted for the first time last week asking about lambskin care for a pre-loved piece I’m receiving, and I got it yesterday!!! I’m so freaking in love with this color (SO perfect for fall), and I wanted to share my excitement with everyone   The handles have slight stains from normal use, initially I thought it would bother me but you really can't tell in person!


That camel color is so warm and fuzzy! Great find!! Enjoy!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Antonia said:


> Large chain around hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844996
> View attachment 4844997



Love those shoes- what brand are they?


----------



## Antonia

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Love those shoes- what brand are they?


Hi, thank you!  They are Isabel Marant wedge sneakers.


----------



## missconvy

Pumpkin spice nitro


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Large chain around hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844996
> View attachment 4844997


Oh! The lambskin looks so nice and luscious!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! The lambskin looks so nice and luscious!


Thanks!!  I think this one is calfskin so it's a little more rugged.  Lambskin Chanel is soooo delicate!!  I just can't...I do prefer Caviar!


----------



## keirii

dinner with my small classic.  *cheers*


----------



## XCCX

keirii said:


> dinner with my small classic.  *cheers*
> 
> View attachment 4846802


So beautiful!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Cilifene said:


> With my Reissue 226 ... love that bag!
> 
> View attachment 4843977


This pic could be in Vogue!


----------



## keirii

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

BagLadyT said:


> This pic could be in Vogue!



Awww... thanks so much! I guess I was lucky - I took the picture via my Apple Watch.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  I think this one is calfskin so it's a little more rugged.  Lambskin Chanel is soooo delicate!!  I just can't...I do prefer Caviar!


Oh! I figured from the glow of the leather it was lambskin. I prefer caviar as well, but caviar bags tend to be more pricey than the lambskin ones.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! I figured from the glow of the leather it was lambskin. I prefer caviar as well, but caviar bags tend to be more pricey than the lambskin ones.


I know,  but they are indestructible!!


----------



## Tuned83

So black after the park. My one and only well used boy bag


----------



## XCCX

Tuned83 said:


> So black after the park. My one and only well used boy bag
> View attachment 4847537


Love it when people use their bags well! How is it holding up? Beautiful bag by the way!


----------



## XCCX

Good things come in threes. Agree?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## Venessa84

My Chanels were great companions while on my 10 year anniversary trip


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> My Chanels were great companions while on my 10 year anniversary trip
> 
> View attachment 4848520
> View attachment 4848521
> View attachment 4848522
> View attachment 4848523


Lovely! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.
> 
> View attachment 4848453


Beautiful as always @Dextersmom


----------



## Marmotte

Out of office 
Greece - Zakyntos Island


----------



## Tuned83

XCCX said:


> Love it when people use their bags well! How is it holding up? Beautiful bag by the way!


Thanks! Not the hardest wearing bag because of corners/collapsibility but I'm happy with it. Have had it 3+ years. How long have you had your oldest boy?


----------



## XCCX

Tuned83 said:


> Thanks! Not the hardest wearing bag because of corners/collapsibility but I'm happy with it. Have had it 3+ years. How long have you had your oldest boy?


I bought my oldest in the beginning of 2018 

I use them all but rotate alot so that must help!


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> Lovely! Happy anniversary!



thank you so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beautiful as always @Dextersmom


Thank you and it's so nice to see you.


----------



## star_dust

My 2 camellia babies  My SA told me it is better not to use them together because of colour transfer but they look too cute as a combo!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## minami

My blue cch n I’m on biz trip


----------



## Marlee

Today I went shopping with one of my best friends and my 19 WOC


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4851484
> 
> Today I went shopping with one of my best friends and my 19 WOC


The color of you WOC is stunning.


----------



## hokatie

With my CF today


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> With my CF today
> 
> View attachment 4852291


You are looking extra darling today.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> You are looking extra darling today.


Thank you dear


----------



## acquiredtaste

WOC accompanying my husband and I to my cousins wedding.


----------



## verychic555

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4851484
> 
> Today I went shopping with one of my best friends and my 19 WOC


I love this woc! I misread your post and thought your friend was the woc . I’m actually considering it too. May I ask how long you had it, and do you like it so far? Any info you can share is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ms_daa

Out for a mani and coffee...


----------



## DamierEbene

Enjoying the sunny pre fall day with white jeans and my Coco


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> The color of you WOC is stunning.



Thank you! I’m so glad I bought this one 



verychic555 said:


> I love this woc! I misread your post and thought your friend was the woc . I’m actually considering it too. May I ask how long you had it, and do you like it so far? Any info you can share is greatly appreciated.



Thanks!  I bought it at the beginning of August in Amsterdam and love it! I’ve already used it 26 times since then and find that it combines with almost everything. I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Zucnarf

DamierEbene said:


> Enjoying the sunny pre fall day with white jeans and my Coco
> 
> View attachment 4853037


Love this shade of beige, do you know is it available again?


----------



## DamierEbene

Zucnarf said:


> Love this shade of beige, do you know is it available again?


Thank you!
I bought it mid-June this year and its from 20P ... could still be available somewhere. But I think I saw in the thread from 20K that a new beige one (without burgundy handle) is coming!

EDIT:
Found it but in 21C 
I admit it looks darker though...


----------



## XCCX

Zucnarf said:


> Love this shade of beige, do you know is it available again?


I think that this beige shade/burgundy handle combo is repeatedly being released, I wouldn’t say it’s a “classic” it could still belong to seasonal collections but I know for sure it’s always being released.. ofcourse difficult to find probably due to popularity/limited quantities.


----------



## Bagventures

Browsing at PotteryBarn the other day with this beauty


----------



## 880

Venessa84 said:


> My Chanels were great companions while on my 10 year anniversary trip
> 
> View attachment 4848520
> View attachment 4848521
> View attachment 4848522
> View attachment 4848523


Happy 10th Anniversary 
After looking at all the beautiful pictures on this thread, I’m now hungry, thirsty and wanting to go to Greece as per @Marmotte (need to google Zakyntos island
Also never thought I was a chanel 19 bag person (until I saw @Dextersmom stunning pic) or a camellia or a pink purple person, until I saw the pics of @star_dust or @Bagventures above.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 4854005


Wow....gorgeous  . Do you mind if I ask how heavy is this compared to the classic flap?


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

20B Iridescent Ivory Classic Flap!! ✨ It’s a mother of pearl bag!


----------



## llaga22

Got this handsome Boy last Friday and carried last Sunday for a small get-together for my daughter’s 20th bday.


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> Wow....gorgeous  . Do you mind if I ask how heavy is this compared to the classic flap?


I am sorry it took me so long to get back to you.  I held my red caviar medium CF and 19 flap side by side and the 19 was a little heavier. This is probably due to the chunky hardware. It doesn't seem like a big deal to me, plus the 19 holds more. Hth.


----------



## Venessa84

880 said:


> Happy 10th Anniversary
> After looking at all the beautiful pictures on this thread, I’m now hungry, thirsty and wanting to go to Greece as per @Marmotte (need to google Zakyntos island
> Also never thought I was a chanel 19 bag person (until I saw @Dextersmom stunning pic) or a camellia or a pink purple person, until I saw the pics of @star_dust or @Bagventures above.



Thank you 880! I can’t wait until we can travel overseas again...definitely missing that. And the 19 is so worth checking out. It’s my most used bag right now.


----------



## Venessa84

The 19 went on a nice boat ride


----------



## Marmotte

Enjoying vacation in Greece


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> I am sorry it took me so long to get back to you.  I held my red caviar medium CF and 19 flap side by side and the 19 was a little heavier. This is probably due to the chunky hardware. It doesn't seem like a big deal to me, plus the 19 holds more. Hth.


No problem. Thank you for your reply   ! It’s really helpful with your comparison. 
I want to buy another Chanel bag, considering between the Coco handle bag and the 19. But I can’t decide it yet.


----------



## elenachoe

Camera bag caviar shw! Love it so much❤️❤️


----------



## RuthieStyle

elenachoe said:


> Camera bag caviar shw! Love it so much❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4856330


How pretty! Do you know if Chanel comes out with this every season like the classics, or are they seasonal?


----------



## 880

Chanel jacket, Belperron earrings, vintage from my closet Alan bilzarian crop top, this season brunello cuchinelli cashmere wool jogger with high banded waist, H barenia B30, brushed phw. older  Lanvin or dolce sneakers.


----------



## elenachoe

RuthieStyle said:


> How pretty! Do you know if Chanel comes out with this every season like the classics, or are they seasonal?


Thank you!! I love it!

its been consistent, i went to boutique a few days ago they had it in lambskin black and grey! It is beautiful in lambskin as well!! Def ask your SA!


----------



## Bebzx17

Does anyone have a beige chanel19? Does it get dirty easily? All my bags have been black so debating if I should get a beige Chanel 19. Im afraid to get it dirty. How’s the wear and tear on it?


----------



## XCCX

Darling, shine. That’s all..


----------



## schaef179

Way back home from our trip to Berlin with a „Little-Chanel-Brother“ in the trunk


----------



## elenachoe

heytheredelilah said:


> I’m reminded of how versatile and carefree this bag is each time I use it.  The statement flap is softer, lighter, and more spacious compared to my classic m/l flap.
> View attachment 4842009
> View attachment 4842010



Beautiful! Do they still sell this bag? I would love to check at the boutique!


----------



## heytheredelilah

elenachoe said:


> Beautiful! Do they still sell this bag? I would love to check at the boutique!


 I sent you a message!


----------



## Inspir!t

shells said:


> My new-to-me anniversary reissue riding shotgun to Costco
> 
> View attachment 4835947


such a beautiful grey under the sun!! which season is this from? 

also, have you seen reissue in the 20c grey () that's bigger than size mini?

thank you!


----------



## topglamchic

My all time favorite purse!!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## shells

Inspir!t said:


> such a beautiful grey under the sun!! which season is this from?
> 
> also, have you seen reissue in the 20c grey () that's bigger than size mini?
> 
> thank you!



Mine is from 2005, and was the 50th anniversary edition, “Reissue” .  I missed out on the 20C grey and not sure if this was available in the 2.55 - but I believe the color sold out quickly.


----------



## missconvy

schaef179 said:


> Way back home from our trip to Berlin with a „Little-Chanel-Brother“ in the trunk
> View attachment 4857797


Is this the small? It looks like a great size. And what did you purchase??


----------



## schaef179

missconvy said:


> Is this the small? It looks like a great size. And what did you purchase??


It’s the rectangular mini   And yes it looks bigger. I purchased a small boy in grey


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Went out with my madamoiselle chic flap bag today..it’s from the cruise collection 2016.. not seen it around much here on the forum..
Also, side by side with the medium classic flap in beige at the Chanel store...


----------



## 880

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Went out with my madamoiselle chic flap bag today..it’s from the cruise collection 2016.. not seen it around much here on the forum..
> Also, side by side with the medium classic flap in beige at the Chanel store...
> 
> View attachment 4860135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860136


I love your bag and your whole outfit! May I ask about your top? Is it etro and or from a recent season? It’s fabulous and I love the hemline.


----------



## 880

Chanel stretchy tank dress (to accommodate delicious Cacio y Pepe pasta last night at our favorite restaurant) and chanel espadrilles. customized metallic charcoal grey Clemence 32HAC rescue bag, engraved hardware, courtesy of @docride.  (I’ve also worn this dress with chanel so black chevron mini reissue). And, don’t bite me brand mosquito patches plus Deep woods off spray around my chair. (Who knew fall in NYC had so many mosquitos)


----------



## Pinkie*

Beauti


Venessa84 said:


> The 19 went on a nice boat ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855367


Beautiful


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

880 said:


> I love your bag and your whole outfit! May I ask about your top? Is it etro and or from a recent season? It’s fabulous and I love the hemline.


Thank you so much for the lovely compliment  the top I’m wearing is from Zara and I got it last year in the summer..


----------



## Rami00

Does this count as an action shot


----------



## yenniemc

Out with my Vintage classic flap. Photo by the hubby!


----------



## Gabel

Took this beauty out to the zoo today  - chameleon on the top is from Lisbon!!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

My fav Round clutch with Chain::

Fits my essentials ❤️❤️


----------



## Ree2017

Bebzx17 said:


> Does anyone have a beige chanel19? Does it get dirty easily? All my bags have been black so debating if I should get a beige Chanel 19. Im afraid to get it dirty. How’s the wear and tear on it?


I saw both in the store recently, was considering the beige due to the hype, but the black is much more appealing and edgy. The beige seemed more dressy IMO and I personally won’t get much use of it. I don’t know about wear and tear though


----------



## rieestyle

schaef179 said:


> Way back home from our trip to Berlin with a „Little-Chanel-Brother“ in the trunk
> View attachment 4857797


This is such a stunning shade - is this a grey? What season is this?


----------



## XCCX

Gabel said:


> Took this beauty out to the zoo today  - chameleon on the top is from Lisbon!!!
> 
> View attachment 4861338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861339


Beautiful!!!


----------



## star_dust

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4851484
> 
> Today I went shopping with one of my best friends and my 19 WOC


I love your 19 WOC but I also adore the bracelet stack! May I ask where are the pearly beads bracelets from?


----------



## Marlee

star_dust said:


> I love your 19 WOC but I also adore the bracelet stack! May I ask where are the pearly beads bracelets from?



Thank you! It actually is a necklace that I wrapped around twice  I bought it at a small shop in The Netherlands. It’s from a Dutch brand called Iconn and they have an online shop, but this necklace is not available there unfortunately.


----------



## elenachoe

Chanel camera bag again


----------



## Al.en77

Hi. I have been looking for this Chanel vintage hot water bottle bag for 2 years. maybe someone knows where I can found it?
♥️


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new Summer Chain sandals in dark blue today.


----------



## Bagventures

Burgundy small


----------



## schaef179

rieestyle said:


> This is such a stunning shade - is this a grey? What season is this?


 No it’s black. But you are right.. looks like a dark grey


----------



## XCCX




----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took this seasonal flap from last year out for a quick errand.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My favorites!!


----------



## 880

I think I last zipped this chanel skirt And wore these ballet flats before my best friends 16 year old was born ! H medor belt (bought maybe ten years ago at H sample sale), new season Veronica beard blouse and BV grey hobo TM era. (I’m vintage aged and so is my closet).also chanel knit dress and my favorite dolce jean jacket (I bought in the 1990s) and last seasons so black mini chevron reissue and espadrille mules


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## mlitmo

Been wearing my tweed 19 like crazy!


----------



## Bagventures

My shopping buddy


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new Summer Chain sandals in dark blue today.
> 
> View attachment 4862190


Another gorgeous picture.
Love your sandals!


----------



## mlitmo

yenniemc said:


> Out with my Vintage classic flap. Photo by the hubby!
> View attachment 4861322


gorgeous bag and love your pants!


----------



## mlitmo

Venessa84 said:


> The 19 went on a nice boat ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855367


Gorgeous! love love love the white 19, but I'm toooo scared. I will admire from a far!!


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> Another gorgeous picture.
> Love your sandals!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

I travelled to Sydney with my Caviar M classic Flap


----------



## shijay

Been a while since mini came out!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## samfalstaff

880 said:


> I think I last zipped this chanel skirt And wore these ballet flats before my best friends 16 year old was born ! H medor belt (bought maybe ten years ago at H sample sale), new season Veronica beard blouse and BV grey hobo TM era. (I’m vintage aged and so is my closet).also chanel knit dress and my favorite dolce jean jacket (I bought in the 1990s) and last seasons so black mini chevron reissue and espadrille mules
> 
> View attachment 4863686
> View attachment 4863687


Awesome looks!


----------



## samfalstaff

1LV said:


> View attachment 4864839


Lovely grey reissue! Is this the anniversary one?


----------



## 1LV

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely grey reissue! Is this the anniversary one?


Thank you.  It is the anniversary one.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## 880

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> 
> View attachment 4865472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865473


Love the bag! And the breakfast! You look great!


----------



## keirii

out real quick with my chevron mini statement flap ❤


----------



## ditzydi

Had to run the post office and the pet food store to get food for the old man pup.  Carrying my vintage cosmetic case with a Muatto strap.


----------



## Dextersmom

880 said:


> Love the bag! And the breakfast! You look great!


Thank you.


----------



## bh4me

Switched slgs to mini o-case and card holders...


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new Summer Chain sandals in dark blue today.
> 
> View attachment 4862190


Looking so gorgeous, DM! I really adore your sandals Loving your Lindy too. Is it the mini size? So cute


----------



## Auvina15

Bagventures said:


> Burgundy small
> 
> View attachment 4862238


Such a stunning flap! Love love the color


----------



## Auvina15

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took this seasonal flap from last year out for a quick errand.
> 
> View attachment 4863252


Love the vintage vibes of this piece. Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looking so gorgeous, DM! I really adore your sandals Loving your Lindy too. Is it the mini size? So cute


Hello there, my darling friend Auvina and thank you.   This is the Lindy 26.  It is a great size for what I need to carry.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Auvina15 said:


> Love the vintage vibes of this piece. Such a beautiful color!



Thank you! I love adding seasonal pieces to my collection for something different  Seeing all the burgundy bags on this forum recently drove me to take it out for a spin.


----------



## phishfan

Vintage small cf


----------



## OhNoIShouldnt

Chanel 19 accompanying me for Tea at Tiffany's  it definitely doesn't sound as good as Breakfast at Tiffany's but it was delicious and decadent anyway!


----------



## Tuned83

Present bag in use sat on some masks so I don't forget to grab one on the way out. Bag base gets a wipe down when I get back in.


----------



## the_comfortista

Taking pics of my custom painted Chanel while waiting to eat at Benihana


----------



## elenachoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> My favorites!!
> View attachment 4863684



Wow you are lucky to have caviar rec mini! Lovely!


----------



## kosin30

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4862975


Is this the burgundy?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

elenachoe said:


> Wow you are lucky to have caviar rec mini! Lovely!


Thank you!  It’s from the 17C collection.


----------



## Venessa84

Jumbo from this beautiful weekend


----------



## XCCX

kosin30 said:


> Is this the burgundy?


Yes from 19B


----------



## TimelessBelle

Shopping day... got myself some early BD presents, Chanel paper bag feel thinner flimsy now, like recycled paper. Cost cutting or being environmentally friendly?


----------



## l.ch.

phishfan said:


> Vintage small cf
> 
> View attachment 4868223


Wow! Great outfit! And location!


----------



## l.ch.

OhNoIShouldnt said:


> View attachment 4868572
> 
> Chanel 19 accompanying me for Tea at Tiffany's  it definitely doesn't sound as good as Breakfast at Tiffany's but it was delicious and decadent anyway!


Such a beautiful setting! Thank you for taking us with you! The 19 sure feels at home!


----------



## LavenderIce

the_comfortista said:


> Taking pics of my custom painted Chanel while waiting to eat at Benihana
> 
> View attachment 4869210



The butterflies look so three dimensional!  Whoever painted them did an incredible job.


----------



## the_comfortista

LavenderIce said:


> The butterflies look so three dimensional!  Whoever painted them did an incredible job.



thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Wednesday pop of color with this 2.55 mini


----------



## XCCX

This classic beauty joined her gold hardware sister!


----------



## XCCX

Old vs. New
Gold vs. Silver
France vs. Italy


----------



## XCCX

Slouchy beauty accompanying me to work today..


----------



## phishfan

Matching with my dog


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## Venessa84

Boots for days


----------



## lvbananas

Bagventures said:


> Burgundy small
> 
> View attachment 4862238




Wow! Stunning. What season is this from? Does it have the GHW?


----------



## Luv n bags

Venessa84 said:


> Jumbo from this beautiful weekend
> Beautiful plangent and photo!
> View attachment 4869417


----------



## Bagventures

lvbananas said:


> Wow! Stunning. What season is this from? Does it have the GHW?


The burgundy with light gold hw is from 20B. It definitely has a lot of brown undertone but I really like it. If you’re looking for burgundy, I think you won’t be disappointed ❤️


----------



## XCCX

Joined her big sister..


----------



## XCCX

A beautiful pile, agree?


----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> A beautiful pile, agree?
> 
> View attachment 4872794


Such beauty ❤️❤️❤️❤️ You must really love your Wocs


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> Such beauty ❤❤❤❤ You must really love your Wocs


I absolutely do! Thank you


----------



## mrsMP

XCCX said:


> A beautiful pile, agree?
> 
> View attachment 4872794


Love how you love the woc!  I myself is a woc lover and feel they get so much hate on here


----------



## XCCX

mrsMP said:


> Love how you love the woc!  I myself is a woc lover and feel they get so much hate on here


I understand that everyone is different 
What works for someone might not work for us and vice versa. I personally love the WOC much more than the mini for that compact crossbody option. It fits all what I need and lies flat and doesn’t stick out.. It’s always best to get what we love and works for us right? After all those are all beautiful Chanel creations


----------



## MahoganyQT

My riding buddy. I love this bag!


----------



## Siha77

phishfan said:


> Vintage small cf
> 
> View attachment 4868223



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## couturequeen

My first Chanel bag!


----------



## gagabag

Took this 7 yr old medium out after a very long time


----------



## samfalstaff

gagabag said:


> Took this 7 yr old medium out after a very long time
> 
> View attachment 4873431


The caviar leather on this is breathtaking!


----------



## gagabag

samfalstaff said:


> The caviar leather on this is breathtaking!


Thank you! I can’t believe I had it for 7 years now and still looking great!


----------



## libracass

gagabag said:


> Thank you! I can’t believe I had it for 7 years now and still looking great!


do you have bags in other leather that has been able to held up for > 5 years and still looking like new? thanks!


----------



## reangai

My vintage cc and I heading out to a wedding party


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Long time without any posts... I should rectify that 

Out for the night (mask in the bag of course). Stay safe!


----------



## Nycgirl813

After dinner


----------



## gagabag

libracass said:


> do you have bags in other leather that has been able to held up for > 5 years and still looking like new? thanks!


In Chanel? My jumbo in caviar and my old medium boy in aged calf, both from 2013. I rotate my bags so that helps keep them like new.


----------



## XCCX

The only Chanel mini flap in my collection!
I got this in 2018 which is the last year Chanel has made the mini flap bags in caviar leather! The 18S caviar was so popular and highly sought after because of that beautiful sheen it has.. which makes this bag extra special to me!


----------



## XCCX

Beige Clair beauties


----------



## Saaski

XCCX said:


> The only Chanel mini flap in my collection!
> I got this in 2018 which is the last year Chanel has made the mini flap bags in caviar leather! The 18S caviar was so popular and highly sought after because of that beautiful sheen it has.. which makes this bag extra special to me!
> 
> View attachment 4875423


So lucky to have a caviar mini!


----------



## XCCX

Saaski said:


> So lucky to have a caviar mini!


I didn’t realize that back then but happy to have it!


----------



## hikarupanda

Went to the mall today for the first time in 6 months with my vintage crossbody with tassel!


----------



## Saaski

hikarupanda said:


> Went to the mall today for the first time in 6 months with my vintage crossbody with tassel!
> 
> View attachment 4876720


Super cute!


----------



## XCCX

Perfect match


----------



## PurpleRabbit

TCB and lunch


----------



## sammytheMUA

Now an action shot, but all my babies out their dustbags. I bought my first bag in July 2020 and I have gone absolutely crazy. I’m already planning my 4th bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage Chanel running errands...


----------



## samfalstaff

reangai said:


> My vintage cc and I heading out to a wedding party
> 
> View attachment 4874386
> 
> View attachment 4874387


Love this bag! Looks so modern despite being vintage. Is it smooth lambskin or caviar?


----------



## XCCX

Today’s details..


----------



## reangai

samfalstaff said:


> Love this bag! Looks so modern despite being vintage. Is it smooth lambskin or caviar?


Thank you so much  It's in caviar leather! I'm not that careful with my bag so it's perfect


----------



## DamierEbene

sammytheMUA said:


> Now an action shot, but all my babies out their dustbags. I bought my first bag in July 2020 and I have gone absolutely crazy. I’m already planning my 4th bag.
> 
> View attachment 4877546
> View attachment 4877547


Gorgeous!!! But in such a short amount of time
I am right with you...I have bought my first in June this year and my next one is sitting on my sideboard- ready to be unwrapped on my birthday!
Your collection so far is beautiful! Enjoy your bags!


----------



## cha-nel




----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pretty lil deets


----------



## samfalstaff

reangai said:


> Thank you so much  It's in caviar leather! I'm not that careful with my bag so it's perfect


Sounds wonderful! What year is it from? I'm guessing it's got a 7-digit serial number...? I usually shy away from vintage Chanel because it seems to always be that delicate lambskin.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## couturequeen

Obsessed with my small Boy


----------



## volleyball12

Happy Friday everyone! Wearing a casual denim dress with my AP and my Chanel ❤️


----------



## reangai

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds wonderful! What year is it from? I'm guessing it's got a 7-digit serial number...? I usually shy away from vintage Chanel because it seems to always be that delicate lambskin.



The bag has a 7-digit serial number with 2 at the start so it should be around 1991-1994. I had it checked by a third-party authenticator and they believe it's made in 1993! I have to agree that with lambskin, you need to be extra careful, especially when the bag is 20 30 years old! I made a scratch on my other vintage Chanel in lambskin the second time I wore it  so i think I will move away from lambskin from now on for any vintage Chanel items..


----------



## vivy_tran

sammytheMUA said:


> Now an action shot, but all my babies out their dustbags. I bought my first bag in July 2020 and I have gone absolutely crazy. I’m already planning my 4th bag.
> 
> View attachment 4877546
> View attachment 4877547


Lol you’ve gone down the Chanel rabbit hole. It never really ends at 1 Chanel bag lol


----------



## samfalstaff

reangai said:


> The bag has a 7-digit serial number with 2 at the start so it should be around 1991-1994. I had it checked by a third-party authenticator and they believe it's made in 1993! I have to agree that with lambskin, you need to be extra careful, especially when the bag is 20 30 years old! I made a scratch on my other vintage Chanel in lambskin the second time I wore it  so i think I will move away from lambskin from now on for any vintage Chanel items..


Wow! What a great find!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my lambskin CF.


----------



## XCCX

“You can't just sit there and wait for people to give you that golden dream. You've got to get out there and make it happen for yourself”


----------



## Gabel

Nycgirl813 said:


> After dinner
> 
> View attachment 4874561


Where are those jeans from ???


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Totally in love with my pink flap! Felt like I’m living my childhood dream Barbie life!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## lishukha

Had my 8 year old take a picture of me with my Boy bag in action - I absolutely love this bag!  It goes with any outfits.


----------



## lovesbmw

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> 
> View attachment 4865472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865473


That looks delicious


----------



## luvleeness

Amberlight said:


> Yup, its a beautiful bag. Hope you get yours soon! Sadly, i didnt manage to bring it out for a walk yet - #stayathome due to current situation. But can say, its room-ier than classic mini rectangular, lighter, and could place in slightly more stuff. No regret getting it!


Hi. Glad to hear you are loving it. I finally got mine two weeks ago. Couldn't be happier. Great balance of beauty and capacity in a mini.


----------



## happiness07

tried to delete


----------



## yenniemc

Out and about with my red Reissue 226. Happy fall!


----------



## samfalstaff

yenniemc said:


> Out and about with my red Reissue 226. Happy fall!
> View attachment 4882420


Gorgeous photo! Is that a 227?


----------



## bbluxedream

Love love the 19!!!


----------



## dionneasc

Off for a ride with my new preloved find and bun


----------



## l.ch.

dionneasc said:


> Off for a ride with my new preloved find and bun
> 
> View attachment 4883863


SO. MUCH. CUTENESS.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Wednesday pop of color with this 2.55 mini
> 
> View attachment 4870024


Beautiful!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Casual outing with my mini bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## HappybytheC

Hello dear Tpf followers!
I have been looking for a bag for the office for quite some time now and got this beauty! Suits my needs perfectly, chic but with a casual vibe. Still need to have my laptop in a separate case (also black) but I think it works . It is the bucket bag from 2016 Métiers d' Art Pre-Fall in black deerskin with ruthenium hardware 
What do you think?
Take care!


----------



## happiness07

dionneasc said:


> Off for a ride with my new preloved find and bun
> 
> View attachment 4883863


omg the CUTEST THING I have seen on this page..Awhh


----------



## sweetpea_2009

HappybytheC said:


> Hello dear Tpf followers!
> I have been looking for a bag for the office for quite some time now and got this beauty! Suits my needs perfectly, chic but with a casual vibe. Still need to have my laptop in a separate case (also black) but I think it works . It is the bucket bag from 2016 Métiers d' Art Pre-Fall in black deerskin with ruthenium hardware
> What do you think?
> Take care!
> View attachment 4884382



I love bucket bags! Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## HappybytheC

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I love bucket bags! Beautiful. Congrats!


Thank you! 
I love how versatile it is, I am already considering adding a small in the future. Do you have any experience with a small bucket bag and could you share your thoughts on it?
Take care!


----------



## BlingItOn

Made it into the office today, and decided to use a real handbag, for the first time in ages! I was previously using a small reusable shopping tote. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

HappybytheC said:


> Thank you!
> I love how versatile it is, I am already considering adding a small in the future. Do you have any experience with a small bucket bag and could you share your thoughts on it?
> Take care!



I have a small and a large.The urban spirit chevron (purchased many years ago) is the small and the other drawstring (purchased this year) is a large. Both can hold a lot. I don’t carry much (card case, keys, lip balm, phone, and sunglasses in cloth case) so there is more than ample room left in the bags.

The urban spirit is structured. Sits up on its own without having to prop up against anything. It is a great crossbody bag or shoulder carry. Pokes out some because of the structure but doesn’t bother me at all. It is lambskin so I’m more careful with it than my caviar bags.

The large drawstring is a big puddle of goodness. I tend to gravitate towards structured bags so this one was a nice change. It is also lambskin and the leather is ridiculously soft and squishy so it just hugs your body when you wear it. The drop length on the strap is longer on the large so I have to wear it crossbody. Otherwise it’s too long on my body frame. But it also comes with a top handle so I can hand carry or carry on crook of my arm. 

I rotate my bags pretty regularly so that helps with wear and tear.  If you like bucket bags and also like LV I’m a big fan of their Neonoe bags as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## RT1

HappybytheC said:


> Hello dear Tpf followers!
> I have been looking for a bag for the office for quite some time now and got this beauty! Suits my needs perfectly, chic but with a casual vibe. Still need to have my laptop in a separate case (also black) but I think it works . It is the bucket bag from 2016 Métiers d' Art Pre-Fall in black deerskin with ruthenium hardware
> What do you think?
> Take care!
> View attachment 4884382


Fantastic and Beautiful bag.
I so love this one!


----------



## lvbananas

dionneasc said:


> Off for a ride with my new preloved find and bun
> 
> View attachment 4883863



Is this the infamous Chanel rabbit hole?!


----------



## XCCX

It’s my birthday!!!


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4885972
> View attachment 4885973
> View attachment 4885974


Happy Birthday!  Beautiful cake.  Love all the details.


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> Happy Birthday!  Beautiful cake.  Love all the details.


Thank you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4885972
> View attachment 4885973
> View attachment 4885974



Happiest of birthdays!! That is an amazing cake!!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4885972
> View attachment 4885973
> View attachment 4885974


Happy Birthday hun ❤️What a lovely cake


----------



## Rami00

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!


Wow beautiful cake! Happy birthday


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Wow beautiful cake! Happy birthday


Thank you


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> Happy Birthday hun ❤️What a lovely cake


Thank you so much!


----------



## XCCX

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Happiest of birthdays!! That is an amazing cake!!!


Awww thank you


----------



## mrsblue

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4885972
> View attachment 4885973
> View attachment 4885974


Happy birthday!


----------



## XCCX

mrsblue said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## ariperez

trying on charms ♥️


----------



## Spongebaby

Out for a coffee date with my reissue 226


----------



## XCCX

Practicality vs. Passion


----------



## ShinyW

Spongebaby said:


> Out for a coffee date with my reissue 226
> 
> View attachment 4886480


Yum. 
The slice and the Chanel


----------



## HappybytheC

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have a small and a large.The urban spirit chevron (purchased many years ago) is the small and the other drawstring (purchased this year) is a large. Both can hold a lot. I don’t carry much (card case, keys, lip balm, phone, and sunglasses in cloth case) so there is more than ample room left in the bags.
> 
> The urban spirit is structured. Sits up on its own without having to prop up against anything. It is a great crossbody bag or shoulder carry. Pokes out some because of the structure but doesn’t bother me at all. It is lambskin so I’m more careful with it than my caviar bags.
> 
> The large drawstring is a big puddle of goodness. I tend to gravitate towards structured bags so this one was a nice change. It is also lambskin and the leather is ridiculously soft and squishy so it just hugs your body when you wear it. The drop length on the strap is longer on the large so I have to wear it crossbody. Otherwise it’s too long on my body frame. But it also comes with a top handle so I can hand carry or carry on crook of my arm.
> 
> I rotate my bags pretty regularly so that helps with wear and tear.  If you like bucket bags and also like LV I’m a big fan of their Neonoe bags as well. Hope this helps.
> 
> ”a big puddle of goodness”! Yes, exactly!!
> Your bags are beautiful, thank you for sharing your insights! I would love the small urban spirit chevron as well.
> Take care!


----------



## XCCX

Birthday night out details


----------



## ditzydi

My Timeless cosmetic case with the Amazon strap riding in the passenger seat to the il’s house to drop off our son to spend the night.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4885972
> View attachment 4885973
> View attachment 4885974


Happy birthday!


----------



## HappybytheC

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have a small and a large.The urban spirit chevron (purchased many years ago) is the small and the other drawstring (purchased this year) is a large. Both can hold a lot. I don’t carry much (card case, keys, lip balm, phone, and sunglasses in cloth case) so there is more than ample room left in the bags.
> 
> The urban spirit is structured. Sits up on its own without having to prop up against anything. It is a great crossbody bag or shoulder carry. Pokes out some because of the structure but doesn’t bother me at all. It is lambskin so I’m more careful with it than my caviar bags.
> 
> The large drawstring is a big puddle of goodness. I tend to gravitate towards structured bags so this one was a nice change. It is also lambskin and the leather is ridiculously soft and squishy so it just hugs your body when you wear it. The drop length on the strap is longer on the large so I have to wear it crossbody. Otherwise it’s too long on my body frame. But it also comes with a top handle so I can hand carry or carry on crook of my arm.
> 
> I rotate my bags pretty regularly so that helps with wear and tear.  If you like bucket bags and also like LV I’m a big fan of their Neonoe bags as well. Hope this helps.



Thank you for the pics (gorgeous bags) and insights!


----------



## XCCX

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## yenniemc

Loving the fall colors with my red Reissue!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

yenniemc said:


> Loving the fall colors with my red Reissue!
> View attachment 4887500


Another 2.55 "Gorgeous!" from me  And look at it sparkle against the autumn leaves!


----------



## cha-nel




----------



## Sandra.AT

Out with my baby girl and my chanel jumbo ..elena is now 3 weeks old


----------



## XCCX

Happy weekend!


----------



## luv2shop_78

I  fall ... and my new boots!


----------



## nma_5

Found this pic from some years back when it was easy to travel anywhere.. nostalgia!


----------



## keirii

Apple Cider Donut with Le Boy


----------



## keirii

XCCX said:


> It’s my birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4885972
> View attachment 4885973
> View attachment 4885974


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

luv2shop_78 said:


> I  fall ... and my new boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887693


Just bought these! Worth every penny! My first pair of boots from Chanel.


----------



## OCMomof3

nma_5 said:


> Found this pic from some years back when it was easy to travel anywhere.. nostalgia!
> 
> View attachment 4887980


This color is AMAZING!!!


----------



## luv2shop_78

OCMomof3 said:


> Just bought these! Worth every penny! My first pair of boots from Chanel.



You have great taste!


----------



## nma_5

OCMomof3 said:


> This color is AMAZING!!!


Thanks!! I love this color and it works with so many outfits in my wardrobe!


----------



## XCCX

keirii said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!


Thank you


----------



## l.ch.

yenniemc said:


> Loving the fall colors with my red Reissue!
> View attachment 4887500


This bag is a dream...


----------



## l.ch.

Sandra.AT said:


> Out with my baby girl and my chanel jumbo ..elena is now 3 weeks old


I wish her and you all the best! It’s so good, that you are out and ab  in just three weeks, I was a mess


----------



## Sandra.AT

l.ch. said:


> I wish her and you all the best! It’s so good, that you are out and ab  in just three weeks, I was a mess


Thank you so much ..I was lucky that everything was okay so that I could even go for a walk on my first day at home.. I had a Caesarean section because normal birth wasn't possible although I was a couple of hours in labor  and it was so hard the first days to walk but after 1 week the pain was completly gone


----------



## EmmJay

Leather Chanel Deauville and Chanel brooch.


----------



## l.ch.

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you so much ..I was lucky that everything was okay so that I could even go for a walk on my first day at home.. I had a Caesarean section because normal birth wasn't possible although I was a couple of hours in labor  and it was so hard the first days to walk but after 1 week the pain was completly gone


Oh, I understand... I also had a c-section after several hours.... you look beautiful and your bag is amazing!


----------



## l.ch.

EmmJay said:


> Leather Chanel Deauville and Chanel brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888504


Really like how you tied your scarf around your hair!


----------



## Venessa84

Brunch yesterday turned into all day event with the Chanel 19


----------



## 1LV

EmmJay said:


> Leather Chanel Deauville and Chanel brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888504


You _always_ get it right!


----------



## Saz93

bbluxedream said:


> Love love the 19!!!


im obsessed with the 19, it’s on my wish list! It looks so great on you


----------



## bbluxedream

Saz93 said:


> im obsessed with the 19, it’s on my wish list! It looks so great on you


Thank you!! Hope you get your hands on it soon!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy and CC sneakers.


----------



## 1LV

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy and CC sneakers.


Always on point!


----------



## Bagventures

Fun place to shop


----------



## Dextersmom

1LV said:


> Always on point!


Thank you.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

EmmJay said:


> Leather Chanel Deauville and Chanel brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888504


I love your look


----------



## 880

Chanel dress, issue miyake jacket, hermes clemence trim 35  phw


----------



## mlitmo

Rocking my tweed again!


----------



## yenniemc

Vintage classic flap today! I really adore fall!


----------



## EmmJay

l.ch. said:


> Really like how you tied your scarf around your hair!





1LV said:


> You _always_ get it right!





alyssamay_xx said:


> I love your look


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Chanel dress, issue miyake jacket, hermes clemence trim 35  phw
> View attachment 4890585


Lovely look, my friend!     
I could spend hours in your closet checking out your bags!!!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @RT1! Hugs


----------



## Kathy28




----------



## EmmJay

Maxi and cc brooch


----------



## minami

Just wanted to share a flat lay I did with my latest mini reissue:


----------



## XCCX

“There will never be a Chanel collection without black.”

_Karl Lagerfeld_


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> “There will never be a Chanel collection without black.”
> 
> _Karl Lagerfeld_
> 
> View attachment 4892007



Can’t agreed more.  I love BLACK Chanel.  Love it !


----------



## thundercloud

Not really "in action", but in an effort to use the bags I have more often, I lay out a couple bags I'll use that week. Brought out my grey 227 today.


----------



## Chial819

thundercloud said:


> Not really "in action", but in an effort to use the bags I have more often, I lay out a couple bags I'll use that week. Brought out my grey 227 today.
> View attachment 4892267



this grey is STUNNING


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige Medium CF and CC brooch.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige Medium CF and CC brooch.


I remembered staring at this bag for the longest time on the display case in the boutique but had to wait patiently for the iridescent pink to come in.  This iridescent beige sparkles like a diamond with the boutique lighting.  19S was a very pretty season.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> I remembered staring at this bag for the longest time on the display case in the boutique but had to wait patiently for the iridescent pink to come in.  This iridescent beige sparkles like a diamond with the boutique lighting.  19S was a very pretty season.


Yes, it was a beautiful season and pictures don't capture the beauty of the iridescent leather.


----------



## l.ch.

Kathy28 said:


> View attachment 4891372
> View attachment 4891373


Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Kathy28

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful outfit!


Thanks dear!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Vintage lambskin classic flap and brooch.


----------



## LV_4ever




----------



## nat74

In Tahoe with DH today


----------



## nat74

In Pacific Grove and Monterey with my copper jumbo


----------



## Venessa84

I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween...it really feels like Fall now. 




Beauty Lock for the day!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been using my iridescent beige flap all week.  Last night I took this shot that captured the glimmer of this leather.


----------



## gagabag

with this old medium boy, still looking handsome for an old bloke


----------



## Ngankimle

couturequeen said:


> Obsessed with my small Boy
> 
> View attachment 4879738


Hi, what season is your boy bag?


----------



## Ngankimle

First outting with my baby


----------



## couturequeen

Ngankimle said:


> Hi, what season is your boy bag?


20A


----------



## kandicenicole

I brought Chanel to happy hour


----------



## chalintorn

My flap card holder with chain in white. So cute!!!


----------



## kokoro_xoxo

wearing my favorite Chanel sneakers


----------



## XCCX

chalintorn said:


> My flap card holder with chain in white. So cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897286
> View attachment 4897287


Love your outfit with the Bottega and Chanel, beautiful mix of colors!


----------



## phishfan

Reading with red Diana


----------



## chalintorn

XCCX said:


> Love your outfit with the Bottega and Chanel, beautiful mix of colors!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagventures

looking so cute in this spot ♥️


----------



## BB8

This bad boy riding shotgun with me today. Nice to finally take it for a spin after so long, even if only for a short trip.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

kokoro_xoxo said:


> wearing my favorite Chanel sneakers



Shoe twins!  They are soooo cute and comfy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## XCCX

Which hardware is your favorite?


----------



## XCCX

Double post!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Coincidentally matches everything though wasn’t in a mood to dress up!


----------



## XCCX

Happy Friday!


----------



## Rami00

Small flap in action!


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Small flap in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899227


Looking great as always!


----------



## XCCX

More.. just because it’s Friday!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

winter x summer


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Looking great as always!


Thank you! Long time, hope you have been well


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Long time, hope you have been well


Making the best amidst these covid times like everyone else! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Dahliamr

So Black 2.66 reissue patent leather with matching patent leather color block shoes *swoon*


----------



## shoelahver

Giving my neglected WOC a new life with the WOC saver


----------



## HappybytheC

Rami00 said:


> Small flap in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899227


 The styling, the colors
Love this!


----------



## XCCX

“There is a shade of red for every woman.”


----------



## elenachoe

My vintage double flap medium ❤️


----------



## Rami00

HappybytheC said:


> The styling, the colors
> Love this!


Thank you so much xx


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabrielle in action while taking a walk with the little one!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Before lock down uk.


----------



## Liala

Out for a haircut.. first one I’ve had this year.


----------



## ViV04

First time bringing my new baby out.

Chanel Small Business Affinity Bag in Teal/Mint


----------



## jep0811

love the woc


----------



## Saaski

ViV04 said:


> First time bringing my new baby out.
> 
> Chanel Small Business Affinity Bag in Teal/Mint
> View attachment 4901027


Gorgeous! I love the business affinity style.


----------



## thebagqueen

So Black and I headed out for lunch


----------



## shoelahver

First time taking her out!!


----------



## Louisianna

Rami00 said:


> Small flap in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899227


Love your outfit and small flaps...


----------



## Katzilla

Happy Saturday !
Chanel 19 bag in knit 
Chanel classic flab in fringe denim
Chanel tote in tweed 
Chanel camellia in denim
Chanel wedge in denim


----------



## Marmotte

Home modeling with my Square Mini from 18S in Canary Yellow Caviar and Light Gold HW
Looks like my Siberian kitty approves


----------



## Zasha

Oldie but goodie..


----------



## ddebartolo

My 18c Iridescent Caviar Classic flap in Aruba!


----------



## gagabag

The bear and the boy


----------



## Rockerchic

Crackled patent... oldie but goodie!


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## GloWW0rM

Bump and medium classic flap going for a walk


----------



## Volvomom

CrazyCool01 said:


> Happy Birthday hun ❤What a lovely cake


Gorgeous cake.....wow


----------



## Volvomom

Volvomom said:


> Gorgeous cake.....wow


Is that bunny real???


----------



## Volvomom

Sandra.AT said:


> Out with my baby girl and my chanel jumbo ..elena is now 3 weeks old


Gorgeous


----------



## am1ly

My beauties CF M/L & WOC


----------



## Firstchanellv28

*La vie est belle*


----------



## star_dust

Brunching together


----------



## ParisToBerlin

From last month or so: afternoon tea before lockdown here in the UK, I thought I'd enjoy taking my medium flap out!


----------



## mlitmo

Always grabbing this one


----------



## meowmeow94

W Ms Chanel Classic jumbo ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Baby shower then VCA trip then passenger seat shot for this filigree


----------



## sammytheMUA

Love my 20b mini so much! I see more minis in my future


----------



## Tuned83

ParisToBerlin said:


> View attachment 4908503
> 
> 
> From last month or so: afternoon tea before lockdown here in the UK, I thought I'd enjoy taking my medium flap out!



Bag looks great that's a given! 

But so does the food! Where is this? As there isn't much to do since we are locked down always on the lookout for nice places for afternoon tea and food in London. Thanks in advance Xx


----------



## Venessa84

I couldn’t resist taking a shot of my new fave Chanel denim flap while branching with my mom


----------



## ParisToBerlin

Tuned83 said:


> Bag looks great that's a given!
> 
> But so does the food! Where is this? As there isn't much to do since we are locked down always on the lookout for nice places for afternoon tea and food in London. Thanks in advance Xx



Not London pictured here (this was in West Sussex at a place called South Lodge) but in London, I like Balthazar in Covent Garden (really nice French bistro atmosphere) or Sketch in Mayfair (the pink room is just gorgeous). Afternoon tea is the perfect occasion to dress up and bring along the Chanel bag - and bonus, no one is rushing you out: you can enjoy your tea and cakes...and sometimes free sandwich refills!


----------



## Tuned83

ParisToBerlin said:


> Not London pictured here (this was in West Sussex at a place called South Lodge) but in London, I like Balthazar in Covent Garden (really nice French bistro atmosphere) or Sketch in Mayfair (the pink room is just gorgeous). Afternoon tea is the perfect occasion to dress up and bring along the Chanel bag - and bonus, no one is rushing you out: you can enjoy your tea and cakes...and sometimes free sandwich refills!


Cool thanks for the heads up. We have been to sketch. Will check out Balthazar X


----------



## Winiebean

Japan with my trusty Wallet on Chain. Can’t wait to travel again and take her!


----------



## Venessa84

Chaneling today


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> Chaneling today
> 
> View attachment 4916024




This is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bh4me

Missed carrying this one. Heading out with my backpack...


----------



## OCMomof3

Rami00 said:


> Small flap in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899227


Gorgeous look, Rami! And you're wearing what I think are quite possibly the most comfy shoes in the world.


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> This is gorgeous!!!!



thank you sweetie!!


----------



## Marmotte

Winter favorites


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Fashion412

Marmotte said:


> Home modeling with my Square Mini from 18S in Canary Yellow Caviar and Light Gold HW
> Looks like my Siberian kitty approves
> 
> View attachment 4905150
> View attachment 4905151
> View attachment 4905153


Umm can we talk about your fab closet full of fab accessories!?!


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


You have some of the very prettiest of bags in your collection, my dear friend!


----------



## Venessa84

Marmotte said:


> Winter favorites
> View attachment 4916912



This pic is making me think I need another 19 but in tweed.


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> You have some of the very prettiest of bags in your collection, my dear friend!


Thank you, RT1.  I had a few frenzied years of collecting and so now I have relaxed my shopping and am trying to enjoy what I have.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Not quite in action yet, but after my 30th birthday trip to New York had to be cancelled this month I decided to treat myself to my holy grail! A Chanel Jumbo. 

Does using it on my birthday to dinner in my living room count? 


(Excuse the terrible photo, I was so excited I didn’t even try to set up a nicer background!)


----------



## XCCX

Hazzelnut said:


> Not quite in action yet, but after my 30th birthday trip to New York had to be cancelled this month I decided to treat myself to my holy grail! A Chanel Jumbo.
> 
> Does using it on my birthday to dinner in my living room count?
> 
> 
> (Excuse the terrible photo, I was so excited I didn’t even try to set up a nicer background!)
> 
> View attachment 4918915


Congratulations and happy birthday! Great classics!!!


----------



## Hazzelnut

XCCX said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday! Great classics!!!



Thank you!! 
Can’t wait to use it properly soon and maybe even take it to New York on a future trip (if I start holiday saving and stop adding Chanel to my wishlist...)


----------



## Fashion412

Marmotte said:


> Winter favorites
> View attachment 4916912


Obsesssssssed!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Camellia wallet on chain has been my companion during drive-through errands this week.


----------



## BB8

First Christmas gift under the tree, thanks to my very thoughtful SA.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

4 weeks of lockdown is over..pubs and restaurants are open in the UK now..I was missing the excitement around afternoon lunch ..


----------



## Fashion412

My new bag accompanying me on one of the few things I’ve done a lot this year: Trips to the wine store. Thank you, 2020.


----------



## keirii

My WOC


----------



## LouisV76

still love my jumbo


----------



## MHLee

My daughter said this bag looks like Christmas and she wanted to set it in the tree


----------



## Venessa84

Starbucks trip with the trendy (I don’t drink coffee but still a great stop when you’re out and about)


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

...and off we go for Xmas shopping..


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Venessa84 said:


> Starbucks trip with the trendy (I don’t drink coffee but still a great stop when you’re out and about)
> 
> View attachment 4921434


Ooo..I love this colour!  ..it looks perfect on this gorgeous bag! What colour is it? X


----------



## erinc13

Marmotte said:


> Home modeling with my Square Mini from 18S in Canary Yellow Caviar and Light Gold HW
> Looks like my Siberian kitty approves
> 
> View attachment 4905150
> View attachment 4905151
> View attachment 4905153


You’re giving me serious closet envy!!


----------



## Le Lion

Enjoying the winter


----------



## RT1

Glam80 said:


> ...and off we go for Xmas shopping..
> 
> View attachment 4921893


You look fantastic in this picture.    
Your Chanel is to die for.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

RT1 said:


> You look fantastic in this picture.
> Your Chanel is to die for.


Ohh thank you @RT1 for your kind words!  X


----------



## winks

Le Lion said:


> Enjoying the winter
> 
> View attachment 4922063



Do you mind sharing the name of the shawl? you look fab!


----------



## Le Lion

winks said:


> Do you mind sharing the name of the shawl? you look fab!



Thank you!
Yes, of course. It is a current season Hermès Plumes en Fête in Rouge. The silk / Cashmere kind of shawl. So nice and warm, I really love it.


----------



## winks

Le Lion said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, of course. It is a current season Hermès Plumes en Fête in Rouge. The silk / Cashmere kind of shawl. So nice and warm, I really love it.


thank you very much - will check it out!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

My...OOTD,, in love with this combo!!


----------



## tpm1224

In the holiday spirit. Wearing my burgundy jumbo to work


----------



## Venessa84

Glam80 said:


> Ooo..I love this colour!  ..it looks perfect on this gorgeous bag! What colour is it? X



Thank you so much hun! It’s the bleu Clair.


----------



## l.ch.

Le Lion said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, of course. It is a current season Hermès Plumes en Fête in Rouge. The silk / Cashmere kind of shawl. So nice and warm, I really love it.


It’s wonderful... I had my eye on it this year, but it’s not going to happen for me... enjoy it in good health, looks really beautiful on you!


----------



## Venessa84

A little quality time with my son and my denim flap


----------



## DAMER




----------



## DAMER

DAMER said:


> View attachment 4923868


My little helper


----------



## mlitmo

Guys I think these are my favorite boots ever.


----------



## lvbananas

Venessa84 said:


> A little quality time with my son and my denim flap
> 
> View attachment 4923430



Looks gorgeous and laid back! Is this the denim in the jumbo size?


----------



## Ngankimle

I named my girls Barbie, Milktea, and Marshmallow


----------



## sashinla

Ngankimle said:


> I named my girls Barbie, Milktea, and Marshmallow


Beautiful! Are Barbie and Marshmallow small CF and Milktea a medium one?


----------



## Ngankimle

Ngankimle said:


> I named my girls Barbie, Milktea, and Marshmallow


Thank you  Yes, you have good eyes. Barbie and Marshmallow are small and Milktea is the bigger sister


----------



## LavenderIce

Ngankimle said:


> I named my girls Barbie, Milktea, and Marshmallow


Great names for all the beauties! I like your cocktail ring. I'll call it Sparkles.


----------



## sashinla

Ngankimle said:


> Thank you  Yes, you have good eyes. Barbie and Marshmallow are small and Milktea is the bigger sister


Thanks for sharing —they’re stunning and I’m glad I got the sizes right!  I’ve been toying between small and medium CFs. I know medium is the most classic style but I really gravitate towards the small.


----------



## Ngankimle

sashinla said:


> Thanks for sharing —they’re stunning and I’m glad I got the sizes right!  I’ve been toying between small and medium CFs. I know medium is the most classic style but I really gravitate towards the small.


Do you own any CFs? What colors and hardware do you prefer?


----------



## Ngankimle

LavenderIce said:


> Great names for all the beauties! I like your cocktail ring. I'll call it Sparkles.





LavenderIce said:


> Great names for all the beauties! I like your cocktail ring. I'll call it Sparkles.


Thank you  
I actually have two other names ready whenever I can find the remaining two colors CFs


----------



## sashinla

Ngankimle said:


> Do you own any CFs? What colors and hardware do you prefer?


No I don’t have any CFs. I have a small Chanel 19 bag and a boy WOC. I’m on the waitlist for two small CFs at my local boutique (caviar, gold hardware, one black and the other beige). They haven’t had any small CFs come in caviar within the last month with the lockdown in France. Hoping to get my hands on one soon


----------



## Ngankimle

sashinla said:


> No I don’t have any CFs. I have a small Chanel 19 bag and a boy WOC. I’m on the waitlist for two small CFs at my local boutique (caviar, gold hardware, one black and the other beige). They haven’t had any small CFs come in caviar within the last month with the lockdown in France. Hoping to get my hands on one soon


Good luck. You can never go wrong with black or beige. The only thing about being on a waitlist is you don't know when it will be you and the prices can go up any time. In addition, each seasons' caviar leather varies. Sometimes they're hard while times they can be soft. For example, my favorite caviar is on Barbie  She's soft and puffy with a slight sheen. I'm on the fence about Chanel 19. How is yours holding up? I like the looks of it with big coats.


----------



## Ngankimle

Ngankimle said:


> Good luck. You can never go wrong with black or beige. The only thing about being on a waitlist is you don't know when it will be you and the prices can go up any time. In addition, each seasons' caviar leather varies. Sometimes they're hard while times they can be soft. For example, my favorite caviar is on Barbie  She's soft and puffy with a slight sheen. I'm on the fence about Chanel 19. How is yours holding up? I like the looks of it with big coats.


Btw I'm just curious, living in France does it mean all of the Chanel bags in the boutique are made in France??


----------



## sashinla

Ngankimle said:


> Good luck. You can never go wrong with black or beige. The only thing about being on a waitlist is you don't know when it will be you and the prices can go up any time. In addition, each seasons' caviar leather varies. Sometimes they're hard while times they can be soft. For example, my favorite caviar is on Barbie  She's soft and puffy with a slight sheen. I'm on the fence about Chanel 19. How is yours holding up? I like the looks of it with big coats.



Thank you and agreed --the looming price is always on my mind as long as I remain on the waitlist. Good to know about each season having different types of caviar! 

I have a small Chanel 19 which I think is a perfect size and has a great shape _(photo in my avatar)_. Honestly, I don't like the leather Chanel 19s but absolutely fell in love the the beige/black houndstooth  The bigger sizes look overwhelming on me since I'm petite. The small 19 packs a lot and can be used day or night.  You should try one out!


----------



## Spongebaby

My two black classics


----------



## BB8

Just my o-case/pouch today for my driver's license, phone, key, some goodies, and of course, my mask.


----------



## Venessa84

lvbananas said:


> Looks gorgeous and laid back! Is this the denim in the jumbo size?



Thank you!! It is the jumbo size and my favorite size.


----------



## fsadeli

My Camellia O case as my everyday clutch!


----------



## rieestyle

Just got this small 19 bag in the 20s beige lambskin. Obsessed, but think now I need a 19 in the medium size...  My next target is a white medium 19!


----------



## Antonia

Chanel Chain Around hobo


----------



## Felicia_Chan

just bought this WOC yesterday.. love the chain with pearls sooooo much!


----------



## Tinuviel

My chanel shopping tote arrive today


----------



## Ngankimle

Felicia_Chan said:


> just bought this WOC yesterday.. love the chain with pearls sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927841


Do they have a bag with the pearl strap design?


----------



## 1LV

Good wine, good company and Chanel!


----------



## GloWW0rM

Out for afternoon tea with my jumbo after some shopping


----------



## Felicia_Chan

Ngankimle said:


> Do they have a bag with the pearl strap design?


not that i am aware of, at least not in this same kind of pearl chain. only with bigger pearls on their classic mini maybe...


----------



## tiffanyblue123

rieestyle said:


> Just got this small 19 bag in the 20s beige lambskin. Obsessed, but think now I need a 19 in the medium size...  My next target is a white medium 19!


Beautiful!! Any issues with color transfer?


----------



## couturequeen

Making my own action these days!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought this mini on my walk today.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this mini on my walk today.


Perfect companion for a nice walk!


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> Perfect companion for a nice walk!


Thank you, RT1.   I love this square mini.


----------



## B4GBuff

Look what came today!!! I am in LOVE! So glad I splurged on this! It's absolutely gorgeous! The charms I thought might be delicate but they feel very secure. Was worried I'd have to really baby this but I think I can use it more than I thought I'd be able to.


----------



## B4GBuff

couturequeen said:


> Making my own action these days!



Love the color of this boy!


----------



## TimelessBelle

Looking forward to unboxing this on Christmas Day!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Last picture for this year.

See you in 2021! Stay safe!


----------



## Christofle

Kuschelnudde said:


> Last picture for this year.
> 
> See you in 2021! Stay safe!



Comfy looking scarf


----------



## enensweety

Kuschelnudde said:


> Last picture for this year.
> 
> See you in 2021! Stay safe!


Perfection!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Outing with my work horse for a peak of my office building far from home. It's there even though not in arm reach.


----------



## sassification

Running a quick errand! Chevron addict these days... I love this mini because of the 2 round grommets which has the chanel 31 rue cambom imprint at the top of the bag for the chain loops!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting at the dentist's office.


----------



## bh4me

Went to the grocery with my reissue...


----------



## OCMomof3

bh4me said:


> Went to the grocery with my reissue...
> View attachment 4936174


That leather is GORGEOUS!


----------



## topglamchic

Just keeping me company


----------



## Sterntalerli

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting at the dentist's office.


OT- I Love those colorful bracelets of yours. May I ask were you got them? Thanks


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bh4me said:


> Went to the grocery with my reissue...
> View attachment 4936174


 I love your reissue..a feast for my eyes..


----------



## Dextersmom

Sterntalerli said:


> OT- I Love those colorful bracelets of yours. May I ask were you got them? Thanks


Thank you.   The gemstone bracelets are Sydney Evan and I purchased them at Neiman Marcus. I love them and have another one in my cart right now.


----------



## BB8

Taking my iridescent ivory mini out today for the first time!  It's cold, so definitely wearing with pants.


----------



## Lookelou

BB8 said:


> Taking my iridescent ivory mini out today for the first time!  It's cold, so definitely wearing with pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936885


your bag look super pretty!  congrats.


----------



## BB8

Lookelou said:


> your bag look super pretty!  congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## bh4me

OCMomof3 said:


> That leather is GORGEOUS!





Glam80 said:


> I love your reissue..a feast for my eyes..


Thank you! I love this bag like the first time I saw it. Still stare at it ever time it’s with me


----------



## sassification

Merry xmas all!


----------



## schaef179

On our way to Christmas lunch


----------



## yoghurt711

Glam80 said:


> ...and off we go for Xmas shopping..
> 
> View attachment 4921893


It looks gorgeous on you! What size is the bag? 226?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

yoghurt711 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! What size is the bag? 226?


Thank you @yoghurt711 !  Yes, it is 226  Xx


----------



## hikarupanda

Taking my new vintage crossbody flap out today!


----------



## ashin121

hikarupanda said:


> Taking my new vintage crossbody flap out today!


Wow beautiful.  It's in perfect condition. Congrats


----------



## topglamchic

Trendy cc


----------



## ashin121

Took my mini out for the first time to get COVID tested. (My kid had a fever) .  All of us are negative !!


----------



## chalintorn

Drawstring bag (small)


----------



## glitzgal97

Felicia_Chan said:


> just bought this WOC yesterday.. love the chain with pearls sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927841


Omg where did you purchase this from?  LOVEEEE


----------



## giantcity

Throwback to a summer holiday many moons ago with my vintage mini!


----------



## Venessa84

Happy New Year to my Chanel TPFers!!


----------



## Tuned83

Working up the energy to take my Christmas tree down. For now I admire my bag...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Happy New Golden Year


----------



## Kuschelnudde

giantcity said:


> Throwback to a summer holiday many moons ago with my vintage mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943461



This really takes me back. Being outside, enjoying summer,carrying a Chanel bag. Sublime.


----------



## Felicia_Chan

glitzgal97 said:


> Omg where did you purchase this from?  LOVEEEE


Thank you so much! Got it from Singapore boutique at Ngee Ann City. Heard from sales that they only received one pink and one dark blue which was already sold at that time. Love it soooo much!


----------



## Dextersmom

I moved in to my Rock my Shoulder flap today.


----------



## snowing may

The 31 bag


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Took too long of a break from the forum ever since the app has disappeared which has been FOREVER. In Vegas over Christmas and New Year’s with my so black boy and my new Cartier love bracelets and I got engaged!! Long awaited after 9.5 years together ❤️


----------



## 1LV

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Took too long of a break from the forum ever since the app has disappeared which has been FOREVER. In Vegas over Christmas and New Year’s with my so black boy and my new Cartier love bracelets and I got engaged!! Long awaited after 9.5 years together ❤
> View attachment 4950234


Big congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## sashinla

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Took too long of a break from the forum ever since the app has disappeared which has been FOREVER. In Vegas over Christmas and New Year’s with my so black boy and my new Cartier love bracelets and I got engaged!! Long awaited after 9.5 years together ❤
> View attachment 4950234


Congrats on your amazing outfit and engagement!!


----------



## star_dust

My Medallion tote is my work bag, I love it so much. Holds a bunch and also the caviar is truly amazing quality.


----------



## Jereni

Given the state of things this year, there’s been very few opportunities to dress up, so last night I gave up and wore my charcoal reissue WOC to Trader Joe’s lol. 




Today broke these out for the first time in forever and remembered how much I love them. These are the silver toned mixed stone CCs from a few years back.


----------



## snowing may

With my 19 WOC


----------



## Jereni

snowing may said:


> With my 19 WOC
> 
> View attachment 4950956



Love how you’ve styles this, and with the coin purse hanging off it!


----------



## snowing may

Jereni said:


> Love how you’ve styles this, and with the coin purse hanging off it!



Thank you


----------



## Mariambagaholic




----------



## ashin121

Took my mini with me to get the Covid vaccine at the Big House (University of Michigan football stadium). It's probably the most action It has gotten since the pandemic! Haha


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Feels spring is here.


----------



## foxcieyello

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Feels spring is here.


Hi Elizaxuan is this the medium? I saw this bag two weeks ago at Neimans and was thinking about it and hopped on here and it’s literally the first bag I saw when I got on...taking that as a sign I need to go buy it before I regret it


----------



## Deleted member 681277

foxcieyello said:


> Hi Elizaxuan is this the medium? I saw this bag two weeks ago at Neimans and was thinking about it and hopped on here and it’s literally the first bag I saw when I got on...taking that as a sign I need to go buy it before I regret it


Yes, it's medium and I got it from Neimans before the holidays. Although I don't want to blind suggest anything as I don't know your style, I can only share that among the classics or maybe all of Chanels after I had experience with almost all categories in different leathers and colors, this one is among my top 3. The color is simply stunning even though I am not a pink person it compliment to all skin colors I think. Caviar leather is just perfect, hard large grain with right amount of sheen better than iridescent in my opinion. It's a happy bag to own and i take it out everyday at my backyard for joy ride. Hope it helps.


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> My fav Round clutch with Chain::
> 
> Fits my essentials ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4861342


This round clutch is starting to grow on me and would love to get an iridescent one. Guess I need to get out into other forums more often to see what they have available. This is so pretty. How and when do you use it? Errands or dinners? Grab and go? Can you fit more than that? So pretty


----------



## backbayj20

Took my new to me le boy to the Met and Hudson Yards


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> This round clutch is starting to grow on me and would love to get an iridescent one. Guess I need to get out into other forums more often to see what they have available. This is so pretty. How and when do you use it? Errands or dinners? Grab and go? Can you fit more than that? So pretty


Hello @Bumbles - This is a great bag as it fits a lot but not your phone. Looks tiny but can fit most of your essentials. It is usually my errands/night out bag.

fits my :
Calvi card holder
Lv 4 key holder
Small hand sanitiser
Lipstick
Small hand lotion like the l’occitane

without the calvi card holder if you decide to place your cards  within the 2 slots of the bag i think u can fit even more. Mine is in iridescent charcoal color


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello @Bumbles - This is a great bag as it fits a lot but not your phone. Looks tiny but can fit most of your essentials. It is usually my errands/night out bag.
> 
> fits my :
> Calvi card holder
> Lv 4 key holder
> Small hand sanitiser
> Lipstick
> Small hand lotion like the l’occitane
> 
> without the calvi card holder if you decide to place your cards  within the 2 slots of the bag i think u can fit even more. Mine is in iridescent charcoal color


That’s great. I just called Chanel and they are all sold out and finished for the season. Bummer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## topglamchic

Does anyone else just choose a bag for the day?  There is no plaice to go...


----------



## topglamchic

snowing may said:


> With my 19 WOC
> 
> View attachment 4950956




Hi @snowing may is that an AirPod case attached to your lovely woc?


----------



## topglamchic

CrazyCool01 said:


> My fav Round clutch with Chain::
> 
> Fits my essentials ❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CrazyCool01 I have been considering the round clutch, do you just hold your phone?  I just can’t decide how much of an inconvenience this would be.  I have seen a beautiful one that I am considering.


----------



## Venessa84

First time out with this classic unicorn


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> That’s great. I just called Chanel and they are all sold out and finished for the season. Bummer. Thanks for sharing.


Good luck ! I saw a caramel color coming out for 21P


----------



## sassification

Rainy weather calls for Chanel.boy caviar OM for shopping /lunch!


----------



## ashin121

topglamchic said:


> Hi @snowing may is that an AirPod case attached to your lovely woc?


The coin purse came attached with the WOC. It's called WOC with coin purse.  I wish I got it


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Venessa84 said:


> First time out with this classic unicorn
> 
> View attachment 4952788
> View attachment 4952789
> View attachment 4952790


Love love the bag!  ..and ohhh...you rock this Game On jumpsuit!!  Stunning!!


----------



## winks

Venessa84 said:


> First time out with this classic unicorn
> 
> View attachment 4952788
> View attachment 4952789
> View attachment 4952790


 uugh soo jealous that you can bring your bags to actual restaurants  such a lovely color


----------



## topglamchic

ashin121 said:


> The coin purse came attached with the WOC. It's called WOC with coin purse.  I wish I got it




Wow, thank you, what collection was this?  I don’t recall it.


----------



## ashin121

topglamchic said:


> Wow, thank you, what collection was this?  I don’t recall it.


I believe 19K 2019. 









						Chanel 19 WOC With Coin Purse | Bragmybag
					

This is the Chanel Wallet On Chain from the 19 Bag Collection. And take a big look; it’s a gorgeous bag with eye-catching chains and smooth leather. If



					www.bragmybag.com


----------



## foxcieyello

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Yes, it's medium and I got it from Neimans before the holidays. Although I don't want to blind suggest anything as I don't know your style, I can only share that among the classics or maybe all of Chanels after I had experience with almost all categories in different leathers and colors, this one is among my top 3. The color is simply stunning even though I am not a pink person it compliment to all skin colors I think. Caviar leather is just perfect, hard large grain with right amount of sheen better than iridescent in my opinion. It's a happy bag to own and i take it out everyday at my backyard for joy ride. Hope it helps.


Thanks for replying. The Chanel boutique only had one left and still a medium. I feel like medium is too big for me. I ended up getting the small boy in yellow caviar.


----------



## Deleted member 681277

foxcieyello said:


> Thanks for replying. The Chanel boutique only had one left and still a medium. I feel like medium is too big for me. I ended up getting the small boy in yellow caviar.


Both look nice on you. Congrats and enjoy! Love colors.


----------



## foxcieyello

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Both look nice on you. Congrats and enjoy! Love colors.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rxandbags

it took me too long to learn about handbag raincoats! (From Amazon haha)

took out my beige jumbo during some rainy/snow. It held up well!


----------



## snowing may

topglamchic said:


> Hi @snowing may is that an AirPod case attached to your lovely woc?


Hi, sorry I just saw your message. 
Its a removable coin bag that comes with the WOC. It was from 19 Winter collection ( Karl’s last collection) and I got the black/beige houndstooth tweed.


----------



## sassification

I am loving mini bags and this mini reissue is so awesome! Love the length of it crossbody and the 4 grommets, gold HW, plus single flap! The bomb! Somehow, i dont like the reissue in RHW..

I used to be a tote girl but i guess because of this pandemic, my lifestyle changed


----------



## Venessa84

Glam80 said:


> Love love the bag!  ..and ohhh...you rock this Game On jumpsuit!!  Stunning!!



Oh wow! You are so sweet. Thank you so much!!



winks said:


> uugh soo jealous that you can bring your bags to actual restaurants  such a lovely color



Yes, I feel lucky and blessed to be able to go out. It’s one of those things I definitely took for granted before and now cherish it. Thank you!!


----------



## Mcflorence

My new Chanel 19 in small, Love it really much


----------



## Ngankimle

Mcflorence said:


> My new Chanel 19 in small, Love it really much


Is that pink iridescent?


----------



## BB8

My oldie-but-goodie's turn to ride shotgun on this warm and sunny winter day.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Wearing my new reissue... at home  If you see somebody taking out the trash with the reissue and jog pants, it‘ll be me


----------



## Mcflorence

Kuschelnudde said:


> Wearing my new reissue... at home  If you see somebody taking out the trash with the reissue and jog pants, it‘ll be me


I hear you. I was wondering if I should take my new chanel 19 with me walking my dog  lovely bag ... you rock it!


----------



## OCMomof3

Kuschelnudde said:


> Wearing my new reissue... at home  If you see somebody taking out the trash with the reissue and jog pants, it‘ll be me


You got it!!! Congrats, it really suits you!


----------



## star_dust

With my small CF. ✨ I was worried it would look too small on me but actually I am super happy with it, I think it’s very underrated.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

star_dust said:


> With my small CF. ✨ I was worried it would look too small on me but actually I am super happy with it, I think it’s very underrated.



Wow I’ve been thinking about getting a medium classic flap but honestly the small looks perfect! How tall are you?


----------



## AllThingsLuxe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Wearing my new reissue... at home  If you see somebody taking out the trash with the reissue and jog pants, it‘ll be me


Great idea think I’ll take my CF out for the buns also!


----------



## l.ch.

Mcflorence said:


> I hear you. I was wondering if I should take my new chanel 19 with me walking my dog  lovely bag ... you rock it!


Guilty! During the first lockdown back in March I walked the dog wearing an acne studios coat and a Louis Vuitton bag... oh, and a red lip! My husband looked at me and asked me where am I going so dressed up (since there was nowhere to go)... 
so, yes, I vote for taking your new 19 walking the dog


----------



## star_dust

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow I’ve been thinking about getting a medium classic flap but honestly the small looks perfect! How tall are you?


Thank you ♥️ I am 168 cm. I have a medium too and I would say it is a bit more rectangular shaped, the small is a bit softer if that makes sense?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

star_dust said:


> Thank you ♥ I am 168 cm. I have a medium too and I would say it is a bit more rectangular shaped, the small is a bit softer if that makes sense?



Oh good we’re about the same height then too! Yes I’ve noticed that and can’t decide whether I like that or not! I’m obsessed with Boys because of their shape so I’m not sure I would love the medium flap, the small looks so much more dimensional just a tad smaller but it looks great on you! Congrats!! (:


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mcflorence said:


> My new Chanel 19 in small, Love it really much



What a beautiful and unique color for this 19!  Congrats!


----------



## pursekitten

Determined to be a little less precious with my vintage classic flap and wear it more this year.


----------



## keirii

quick stroll with my woc


----------



## mcwee

Long time didn't bring this out.


----------



## Louisianna

mcwee said:


> Long time didn't bring this out.
> View attachment 4960541


 Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## yenniemc

Went for an errand to city hall with my reissue ♥️ Photo taken by hubby as I ran back to the car to grab my mask!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Mcflorence said:


> I hear you. I was wondering if I should take my new chanel 19 with me walking my dog  lovely bag ... you rock it!


Totally! In March I wore my WOC while I was cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## C.Ly

Going out with my small Business Affinity last weekend




and with my small Fashion Therapy today


----------



## rieestyle

It was 70 degrees in SF yesterday so I took out my beige 19 for a stroll 

insta @misschangeychang


----------



## keitara

I love to use this woc alot!!


----------



## Mcflorence

Yes it is  love it.


----------



## Mcflorence

Mcflorence said:


> My new Chanel 19 in small, Love it really much


Yes it is  love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.


That's probably my favorite bag of yours!


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> That's probably my favorite bag of yours!


Thank you, RT1.


----------



## kahill8210

What do you guys think about this bag, would you buy it. Not sure about buying dyed bags and wasn’t sure what thread to post on. This bag was dyed from white to black. Should I not purchase dyed bags?


----------



## sophiebed

Grabbing a coffee with my new baby


----------



## XCCX

Been using it daily since I got it last week!  love the goatskin!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

kahill8210 said:


> What do you guys think about this bag, would you buy it. Not sure about buying dyed bags and wasn’t sure what thread to post on. This bag was dyed from white to black. Should I not purchase dyed bags?
> 
> View attachment 4964032



I personally would pass. Imo, i would be too scared of color transfer.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Happy Friday! I have always loved this urban spirit bucket bag. A favorite in my collection for sure. Perfect for a casual day running errands.


----------



## am1ly

My Coco Handle 21P


----------



## keirii

classic woc ❤


----------



## HappybytheC

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Happy Friday! I have always loved this urban spirit bucket bag. A favorite in my collection for sure. Perfect for a casual day running errands.


Love this bag, cool and versatile!


----------



## fary

My fav WOC


----------



## Hazzelnut

Still can’t get out and about, but enjoyed talking a scenic car journey with this one! 

My medium classic flap, which is my HG!


----------



## Venessa84

Post office visit to renew my passport


----------



## sophiebed

Popping into Nordstrom on a rainy day


----------



## OCMomof3

Venessa84 said:


> Post office visit to renew my passport
> View attachment 4966996


Absolutely stunning, Venessa!


----------



## Catsgame

brought my vintage 20cm square out for lunch yesterday. Had to take advantage of a sunny day!


----------



## Venessa84

OCMomof3 said:


> Absolutely stunning, Venessa!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## thatgirlayesha

Here are some of my pictures wearing my Chanel Jumbo. I toss between thinking it's too big at times and think about selling it for the M/L. But it's quite practical and more casual looking. I have a WOC for dressier nights. What do you think?


----------



## Penelopepursula

Catsgame said:


> View attachment 4968143
> 
> brought my vintage 20cm square out for lunch yesterday. Had to take advantage of a sunny day!


Beautiful bag. I miss going out to lunch.


----------



## Penelopepursula

thatgirlayesha said:


> Here are some of my pictures wearing my Chanel Jumbo. I toss between thinking it's too big at times and think about selling it for the M/L. But it's quite practical and more casual looking. I have a WOC for dressier nights. What do you think?
> View attachment 4968320
> View attachment 4968321
> View attachment 4968317
> View attachment 4968318





thatgirlayesha said:


> Here are some of my pictures wearing my Chanel Jumbo. I toss between thinking it's too big at times and think about selling it for the M/L. But it's quite practical and more casual looking. I have a WOC for dressier nights. What do you think?
> View attachment 4968320
> View attachment 4968321
> View attachment 4968317
> View attachment 4968318


It's a beautiful bag. Wear what you like and is comfortable.


----------



## thatgirlayesha

Penelopepursula said:


> It's a beautiful bag. Wear what you like and is comfortable.


Thank you, I do love it


----------



## Penelopepursula

thatgirlayesha said:


> Thank you, I do love it


My first Chanel was a jumbo flap, but I ended up returning it for a m/l. Only because I have quite a few larger bags and was looking for a smaller version. I would keep the jumbo especially with the never ending price increases.


----------



## dotty8

Venessa84 said:


> Happy New Year to my Chanel TPFers!!
> 
> View attachment 4943855



Aww, what a cute doggy  And the bag is nice too, of course


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Carrying my Coco Handle today, and my fragrance of the day is Chanel Gardenia.


----------



## Catsgame

Penelopepursula said:


> Beautiful bag. I miss going out to lunch.


My city is only allowing outdoor dining, but has allowed some side streets to be closed to make way for spread out seating. I live in the PNW so it’s normally too nasty out for me, but yesterday was a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## HappyAngel

thatgirlayesha said:


> Here are some of my pictures wearing my Chanel Jumbo. I toss between thinking it's too big at times and think about selling it for the M/L. But it's quite practical and more casual looking. I have a WOC for dressier nights. What do you think?
> View attachment 4968320
> View attachment 4968321
> View attachment 4968317
> View attachment 4968318



I have the same problem.  I have a jumbo and wanted a m/l.   I think you should keep the jumbo and get a gold hardware M/L so it is dressier.  I think there are a big difference in the size between those two bags and it's ok to get both! (At least that is what I am planning to do)


----------



## samfalstaff

Navy Caviar Jumbo...a little worn but still carrying on.


----------



## mlitmo

Rocking this oldie but a goodie! The chain around maxi! This color is just gorgeous!


----------



## ashin121

thatgirlayesha said:


> Here are some of my pictures wearing my Chanel Jumbo. I toss between thinking it's too big at times and think about selling it for the M/L. But it's quite practical and more casual looking. I have a WOC for dressier nights. What do you think?
> View attachment 4968320
> View attachment 4968321
> View attachment 4968317
> View attachment 4968318


I think it looks perfect!!! It looks sooo gorgeous.  Love your outfits.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Catsgame said:


> My city is only allowing outdoor dining, but has allowed some side streets to be closed to make way for spread out seating. I live in the PNW so it’s normally too nasty out for me, but yesterday was a beautiful sunny day!


Me, too! I was in the city today and saw people braving the 38 degree weather to eat outside. I'm not quite that motivated.


----------



## Penelopepursula

mlitmo said:


> Rocking this oldie but a goodie! The chain around maxi! This color is just gorgeous!
> View attachment 4969543
> View attachment 4969542


You are rocking that look! That red bag (and your red bottom boots) is amazing. It definitely brightens up winter.


----------



## cutepnaikat




----------



## mlitmo

Penelopepursula said:


> You are rocking that look! That red bag (and your red bottom boots) is amazing. It definitely brightens up winter.


thank you!! The red chanel is the perfect color.


----------



## Moniqq

Got my Chanel medium flap in caviar in the store today and I'm happy with it! Came out fresh from the delivery box so I'm the first person to touch it!  My sa was so lovely and she even told me the history of Chanel. She told me that there will be soon another price increase so I'm glad to take one now!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige medium CF and ballet flats.


----------



## PerryPalomino

Ventured out of the house last week and brought my 1996 Diana with me. She’s such a beaut!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

PerryPalomino said:


> Ventured out of the house last week and brought my 1996 Diana with me. She’s such a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970635


I have always loved this style! So beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

Does this count as a “Chanel in action” contribution? Or should it be in the “cheating” thread  No new purchases here .. just sharing my accessories of the day


----------



## audreyhaddict

Chic in Chanel...


----------



## audreyhaddict

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


----------



## winnie0806

Not getting many chances to wear my new bag with this whole shelter in place thing...at the doctor’s office waiting room.


----------



## ODonnell_91

Moniqq said:


> Got my Chanel medium flap in caviar in the store today and I'm happy with it! Came out fresh from the delivery box so I'm the first person to touch it!  My sa was so lovely and she even told me the history of Chanel. She told me that there will be soon another price increase so I'm glad to take one now!


Did your SA say when the price increase will be? I really want to buy a classic flap but all our stores are shut here in the uk


----------



## lilysquared

My favorite passenger, my Boy Chanel medium, black on black. I wasn't sure if I would like the size when I first bought it, but it's actually perfect for a travel/errand bag.


----------



## Moniqq

Hellooo_LV said:


> Did your SA say when the price increase will be? I really want to buy a classic flap but all our stores are shut here in the uk




She just told me that there will be soon price increase buf not specified which month. I'm from Abu Dhabi and the last price increase that they had was in May 2020. I think the price increase differs in every country.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## ashin121

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4973103
> 
> View attachment 4973104


This looks so lovely on you! What size cch is this? It's the perfect size!!


----------



## ashin121

lilysquared said:


> My favorite passenger, my Boy Chanel medium, black on black. I wasn't sure if I would like the size when I first bought it, but it's actually perfect for a travel/errand bag.


I took my boy out for a ride too! Your photo made me do a double take !! stopped my scroll down and had to scroll back up to stare at it. Ahhaha love it


----------



## ashin121

Took my 15B camel OM boy w/ RHW out and paired it with my new 21P gold/RHW earrings


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ashin121 said:


> This looks so lovely on you! What size cch is this? It's the perfect size!!


Hi!  Thank you!  It’s the mini size.❤️


----------



## Marlee

I took my patent M/L out for a walk today


----------



## lilysquared

ashin121 said:


> Took my 15B camel OM boy w/ RHW out and paired it with my new 21P gold/RHW earrings
> 
> View attachment 4973171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973172



I love that our bags match our car interiors! Love yours too. With the shutdown, that's about all I can do with it.


----------



## ashin121

cutepnaikat said:


> View attachment 4969731


Wow you must be super petite! That small looks like a m/l , and the mini rectangular looks like a small on you!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Ly

Hanging around with my Boy today. The best company for such a casual Friday


----------



## ashin121

Getting my 2nd Covid vaccine with my holy grail royal blue classic m/l  matte ghw.


----------



## ashin121

C.Ly said:


> Hanging around with my Boy today. The best company for such a casual Friday
> 
> View attachment 4974022
> View attachment 4974023


The quality of your caviar looks so yummy ! Hahah it's gorgeous.  Love your outfit


----------



## C.Ly

ashin121 said:


> The quality of your caviar looks so yummy ! Hahah it's gorgeous.  Love your outfit



Aww you’re so sweet! Thank you!!!


----------



## ashin121

Marlee said:


> I took my patent M/L out for a walk today
> View attachment 4973376


Love the color!!!! So beautiful


----------



## cutepnaikat

ashin121 said:


> Wow you must be super petite! That small looks like a m/l , and the mini rectangular looks like a small on you!!!!!!!


Yes I am super petite! I’m 5’0” feet tall


----------



## JavaJo

OOTD:  Still in lockdown, and only 3rd time out to the shops (curbside pickup) since November.  Protective stickers still on... she hasn’t been “socialized” yet


----------



## Venessa84

Double date last night with my boy


----------



## Mcflorence

My new bag, just bought feom
The chanwl butik.  
It is the Chanel Coco Handle Bag With Lizard-Embossed Handle.
Walking the dog, because it is what I can do.


----------



## sisterhood

Hi your bag looks so pretty and elegant. I’m a new member here. I love Chanel bags too . May I know I want to write a post I have question about the bag I just purchased, can you tell me how to write a post please? Thank you ☺️


----------



## Mcflorence

I am not sure what you mean? you have posted a post, so just do that again


----------



## sisterhood

Thank you my dear! Sorry for a confusing. I only know how to reply to someone’s post but I couldn’t find a way to post a thread to ask someone’s opinion just like when you post “Photos of your Chanel in action” ☺️


----------



## Kapusiini

Having sparkling wine with this beauty some time ago.



And just now it’s a coffee o’clock in Finland. Much clothes needed it’s minus 15 degrees outside!


----------



## Mcflorence

sisterhood said:


> Thank you my dear! Sorry for a confusing. I only know how to reply to someone’s post but I couldn’t find a way to post a thread to ask someone’s opinion just like when you post “Photos of your Chanel in action” ☺


Ok, I am not sure I can explain, but some place their much be a little envelope that you can push, try ask or read in the faq. It also depend of where you write from. I am on my mobile abb.


----------



## XCCX

Today


----------



## sisterhood

Mcflorence said:


> Ok, I am not sure I can explain, but some place their much be a little envelope that you can push, try ask or read in the faq. It also depend of where you write from. I am on my mobile abb.



I got it my dear! I’m on my cellphone too. I saw it but I thought it’s only the private conversation between members. Does it look like it? Thank you my dear!


----------



## PerryPalomino

Kapusiini said:


> Having sparkling wine with this beauty some time ago.
> View attachment 4975502
> 
> 
> And just now it’s a coffee o’clock in Finland. Much clothes needed it’s minus 15 degrees outside!
> View attachment 4975503


This bag is stunning! And I miss Finland so much *cries* yes even in winter! I’ve got Finnish citizenship through my mother and can’t wait until I can travel again. Hope you’re all doing well.


----------



## Mcflorence

sisterhood said:


> I got it my dear! I’m on my cellphone too. I saw it but I thought it’s only the private conversation between members. Does it look like it? Thank you my dear!


If you is in the fprum ypu want to post in, first find that then post  or reply or start an convesation, I think you are on the right way


----------



## KG415

Brought out an old favorite today! It’s been a while.


----------



## sophiebed

Took my classic flap out for the first time in a while! Still one of my fav bags


----------



## sisterhood

Mcflorence said:


> If you is in the fprum ypu want to post in, first find that then post  or reply or start an convesation, I think you are on the right way


Thank you  and congratulations on your new bag! It’s gorgeous! Have a great evening


----------



## lishukha

Target run with my boy bag


----------



## Moniqq

Took my classic flap a ride early in the morning while sending my husband to work at a nearby hospital.


----------



## star_dust

A few months ago in Geneva with my small classic flap ♥️


----------



## Selenet

My red Reissue in action!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Monday morning errands with my newest classic flap.


----------



## caffeine11

winter favorite!


----------



## caffeine11

burgundy


----------



## GloWW0rM

Kuschelnudde said:


> Wearing my new reissue... at home  If you see somebody taking out the trash with the reissue and jog pants, it‘ll be me



I’ve not had the chance to come on here for a little while. You bought the reissue, congrats! How are you liking it? I’m thinking of getting it as I only have the classic flap in different sizes. What I’m unsure about with the reissue is the hardware. I’m more of a silver toned person but the RHW sometimes can look flat and sometime can look lovely, while the gold is too yellow for me. Keen to hear your thoughts after you wearing it around the house!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

gigidob said:


> I’ve not had the chance to come on here for a little while. You bought the reissue, congrats! How are you liking it? I’m thinking of getting it as I only have the classic flap in different sizes. What I’m unsure about with the reissue is the hardware. I’m more of a silver toned person but the RHW sometimes can look flat and sometime can look lovely, while the gold is too yellow for me. Keen to hear your thoughts after you wearing it around the house!



I love it because it looks more casual, is a bit more understated and sits flat to the body because of its shape. Therefore I think it’s one of the better Chanel bags to wear crossbody. Plus it seems to be worry free.

I agree with you on the gold hardware! There is also one with dark shiny silver hardware (rare) and so black. I prefer ruthenium personally. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

caffeine11 said:


> burgundy



Love this on you, so chic!


----------



## xmktn

lilysquared said:


> My favorite passenger, my Boy Chanel medium, black on black. I wasn't sure if I would like the size when I first bought it, but it's actually perfect for a travel/errand bag.


Bag twins for the day!! Can’t agree with you more. The Chanel Boy is such a pleasure to use. I too love it for travel and errands.


----------



## xmktn

On an errand run to pick up a birthday present today with my Chanel Boy in medium.


----------



## XCCX

lishukha said:


> Target run with my boy bag
> View attachment 4975997


My heart skips a beat every time I see a boy bag especially one in this stunning combo!!!


----------



## Chanel923

18S dark beige joining the caramel craves.


----------



## naindk

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Monday morning errands with my newest classic flap.


Hi, do you have reference number of this color ? Is it burgundy? I really love this color


----------



## sweetpea_2009

naindk said:


> Hi, do you have reference number of this color ? Is it burgundy? I really love this color



Hello! Yes, this color is burgundy. Here is a snapshot of the tag. Good luck in your search for this bag!


----------



## platanoparty

Chanel923 said:


> 18S dark beige joining the caramel craves.


Beautiful bag and outfit! Loving these colors together. I hope to get an 18s caramel someday.


----------



## Chanel923

platanoparty said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit! Loving these colors together. I hope to get an 18s caramel someday.


Thank you.  Hope you can find it soon.


----------



## naindk

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Hello! Yes, this color is burgundy. Here is a snapshot of the tag. Good luck in your search for this bag!


thank you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Haven’t rotated this bag out yet. Still enamored with the burgundy color 
Weekend retail therapy with my sister.


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> 18S dark beige joining the caramel craves.


What a gem! This makes me dream about the upcoming 21A caramel caviar flap even more!


----------



## XCCX

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Haven’t rotated this bag out yet. Still enamored with the burgundy color
> Weekend retail therapy with my sister.


Stunning bag!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> Stunning bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel923

XCCX said:


> What a gem! This makes me dream about the upcoming 21A caramel caviar flap even more!


Thank you.


----------



## jcshin

ashin121 said:


> Took my mini with me to get the Covid vaccine at the Big House (University of Michigan football stadium). It's probably the most action It has gotten since the pandemic! Haha
> 
> View attachment 4951403


Ooo pretty!


----------



## jcshin

Took my pink woc to go valentines day shopping with my girls for their classmates.


----------



## AllThingsLuxe

My ride for the day...it’s her first time!


----------



## mesh123

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Hello! Yes, this color is burgundy. Here is a snapshot of the tag. Good luck in your search for this bag!


I think NM still has this burgundy bag!


----------



## lishukha

XCCX said:


> My heart skips a beat every time I see a boy bag especially one in this stunning combo!!!


Awww thank you! I never get tired of this boy, and have had it for almost a year now


----------



## star_dust

Sunday morning coffee


----------



## Jereni

C.Ly said:


> Hanging around with my Boy today. The best company for such a casual Friday
> 
> View attachment 4974022
> View attachment 4974023



Yay future bag twins! This beauty is on its way to me...


----------



## C.Ly

Jereni said:


> Yay future bag twins! This beauty is on its way to me...


Yayyy Congrats! I’m sure you’ll adore it as much as I do. Would love to see how you style it!


----------



## XCCX

A dual (Cartier & Chanel) in action shot


----------



## CrazyCool01

AllThingsLuxe said:


> My ride for the day...it’s her first time!


Hello is this 20B white with silver hardware  very beautiful


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mesh123 said:


> I think NM still has this burgundy bag!



@naindk, looks like you may still be able to snag one of these (20B Burgandy CF) if you are still interested.


----------



## naindk

atlsweetpea11 said:


> @naindk, looks like you may still be able to snag one of these (20B Burgandy CF) if you are still interested.


Thank you but I live in Europe, not America


----------



## sweetpea_2009

naindk said:


> Thank you but I live in Europe, not America



OK, I hope you are able to locate one in Europe!


----------



## mlitmo

I never know how to style this bag but I feel like it spruces up a neutral look well.


----------



## XCCX

That’s a fantastic styling! Love it!



mlitmo said:


> I never know how to style this bag but I feel like it spruces up a neutral look well.
> 
> View attachment 4983942
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983945
> View attachment 4983947


----------



## Rxandbags

My current grab and go (during the few ventures out) 

As seen with the flash on:
21c rose clair classic small
20c rose Duma reissue
19p pink flat wallet
21c or p zippy/wallet


----------



## ashin121

jcshin said:


> Took my pink woc to go valentines day shopping with my girls for their classmates.
> View attachment 4982324


Lovvveeeee


----------



## sophiebed

My 19 and I out on the weekend


----------



## otaythx

Matching my bag to my hat! Been really enjoying it on runs to the supermarket, haha. Seasonal bag from 19s.


----------



## CrazyCool01

mlitmo said:


> I never know how to style this bag but I feel like it spruces up a neutral look well.
> 
> View attachment 4983942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983945
> View attachment 4983947


You look stunning and Jumbo really suits you ❤️


----------



## mlitmo

XCCX said:


> That’s a fantastic styling! Love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## mlitmo

CrazyCool01 said:


> You look stunning and Jumbo really suits you ❤


Thank you! I think the jumbo is my favorite size.


----------



## Jereni

On my Starbucks run this morning.


----------



## deb68nc

When your puppy photobombs your pic of matching shoes to my bag


----------



## Marlee

Taking a walk in the snow with my red M/L


----------



## Chanel923

17 C wishing everyone Happy pre- Lunar New Year and Valentines.


----------



## Chanel923

Marlee said:


> Taking a walk in the snow with my red M/L
> 
> View attachment 4986192


So Gorgeous


----------



## Marlee

Chanel923 said:


> So Gorgeous



Thank you! Your bag is stunning as well!


----------



## shortxladie

Lunch @ Tom Ham’s Lighthouse in San Diego


----------



## kohl_mascara

deb68nc said:


> When your puppy photobombs your pic of matching shoes to my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986138


Omg I love your little pumpkin colored fur baby, looks just like my penny  I can hear her crying through the photo asking to come up on the couch lol.
Also love your bag and shoes


----------



## deb68nc

kohl_mascara said:


> Omg I love your little pumpkin colored fur baby, looks just like my penny  I can hear her crying through the photo asking to come up on the couch lol.
> Also love your bag and shoes


Thank you! Anabelle is 5 months full of piss and vinegar that’s for sure. I have two doxies. Her brother Jax is 4. They have the same mom ...


----------



## kohl_mascara

deb68nc said:


> Thank you! Anabelle is 5 months full of piss and vinegar that’s for sure. I have two doxies. Her brother Jax is 4. They have the same mom ...


They can be such stubborn little sh!ts (esp during teething and potty training) but love them to death. Thank you for sharing your babies - Doxies come best in pairs  (and Chanel too of course - gotta tie it back to the thread somehow lol)


----------



## samfalstaff

Jereni said:


> On my Starbucks run this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4984618


Cute Chanel bag, but I love this TB bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday.


----------



## cityivy

Running errands with my new sunglasses case


----------



## topglamchic

Just walking about...


----------



## Mcflorence

My Chanel 19 bag, together with me in my sofa .... watching tv


----------



## AllThingsLuxe

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello is this 20B white with silver hardware  very beautiful


Hi there! Believe it or not it’s the Beige Clair, looks so different in various lighting - I think the SHW gives it a cool toned look overall.


----------



## jcshin

Took my maxi single cf out yesterday our valentine's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and 10 year anniversary date at an ayce korean BBQ place and now taking her out to a Costco run.


----------



## enensweety

My 20b burgundy baby arrived just in time for Valentine’s Day☺️❤️


----------



## Chanel923

enensweety said:


> My 20b burgundy baby arrived just in time for Valentine’s Day☺❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989667


This burgundy is hot !


----------



## elenachoe

jcshin said:


> Took my maxi single cf out yesterday our valentine's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 10 year anniversary date at an ayce korean BBQ place and now taking her out to a Costco run.
> 
> View attachment 4989393


I wanna get it ! Obviously preloved but in mint condition I really like it how do you like the bag?


----------



## Venessa84

Last week’s birthday shopping and dinner with the 19


----------



## sophiebed

Valentine’s with my latest love


----------



## Moniqq

Moniqq said:


> Got my Chanel medium flap in caviar in the store today and I'm happy with it! Came out fresh from the delivery box so I'm the first person to touch it!  My sa was so lovely and she even told me the history of Chanel. She told me that there will be soon another price increase so I'm glad to take one now!



Just an update, so my sa is correct there was a $500 price increase last week here in UAE. I'm glad I bought it in the last minute!


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> Last week’s birthday shopping and dinner with the 19
> 
> View attachment 4991025
> View attachment 4991026
> View attachment 4991027


Happy birthday @Venessa84 !


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> Happy birthday @Venessa84 !



Thank you so much sweetie!!


----------



## Volvomom

Venessa84 said:


> Last week’s birthday shopping and dinner with the 19
> 
> View attachment 4991025
> View attachment 4991026
> View attachment 4991027


Happy birthday!!!!!    I just love your posts and pictures!!!!    Gorgeous.


----------



## Fwalker

The best date night bag ❤️


----------



## Volvomom

Fwalker said:


> The best date night bag ❤


Fwalker...... gorgeous!!!!!!   I need one


----------



## Dashlyyy

My small Gabrielle keeping me company today.

Happy Family Day to those celebrating in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Dashlyyy said:


> My small Gabrielle keeping me company today.
> 
> Happy Family Day to those celebrating in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991943


Wat a beauty


----------



## Dashlyyy

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wat a beauty



Thanks so much


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Venessa84 said:


> Last week’s birthday shopping and dinner with the 19
> 
> View attachment 4991025
> View attachment 4991026
> View attachment 4991027



Happy belated birthday! Celebrating with family and Chanel is always a good time


----------



## Graymad

AllThingsLuxe said:


> My ride for the day...it’s her first time!


what season/color is this? so pretty!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Venessa84 said:


> Last week’s birthday shopping and dinner with the 19
> 
> View attachment 4991025
> View attachment 4991026
> View attachment 4991027


Am I the only one getting a bit of second hand anxiety looking at a white Chanel bag that close to food?! 

Happy birthday, your little ones are


----------



## gagabag

This rainbow mini came out to play for the first time


----------



## Venessa84

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Am I the only one getting a bit of second hand anxiety looking at a white Chanel bag that close to food?!
> 
> Happy birthday, your little ones are



LOL...this bag has been so easy to keep clean.

Thank you!!


----------



## Venessa84

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Happy belated birthday! Celebrating with family and Chanel is always a good time



Thank you sweet! It’s the best time...


----------



## elenachoe

19b red woc❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Today the weather allowed for wearing a coat so I took out my 2.55 for the first time since having it for a month and only wearing it in-house.

Turns out that I can do other things with it than just touching it ;D

Embrace the Covid haircut.


----------



## platanoparty

Kuschelnudde said:


> Today the weather allowed for wearing a coat so I took out my 2.55 for the first time since having it for a month and only wearing it in-house.
> 
> Turns out that I can do other things with it than just touching it ;D
> 
> Embrace the Covid haircut.


Such a chic outfit - I love this coat and your bag really shines!


----------



## samochi

From Métiers d'Art 2018/19 collection


----------



## gagabag

Sunshine and rainbow make everything better!


----------



## geenebeene

Very seasonal I know~ but she's just too pretty~


----------



## jcshin

At the happiest place on earth - California Adventure  Land  (Disneyland) with my woc! Wore her the first time!


----------



## DIO

Took my new 19 out to lunch for her first outing! Just the two of us


----------



## jcshin

elenachoe said:


> I wanna get it ! Obviously preloved but in mint condition I really like it how do you like the bag?


Omg love it! Things I love about it: very light, can be carried crossbody and shoulder, fits a lot (can fit a shutterfly calendar).  Highly recommend it.  Mine came with full set even receipt and it was in mint condition when I bought it preloved (bought it in 2019 for a great price)


----------



## angelicskater16

Taking my Caramel Mini out for a spin!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Loving my denim bag. So lightweight and the perfect size for me.


----------



## thundercloud

Brought my so black mini reissue out today! It was nice and sunny, hence the reflection...


----------



## MishaJanuary

Kuschelnudde said:


> Today the weather allowed for wearing a coat so I took out my 2.55 for the first time since having it for a month and only wearing it in-house.
> 
> Turns out that I can do other things with it than just touching it ;D
> 
> Embrace the Covid haircut.
> [/QUOTE
> Perfection.....  and that bag! ❤️


----------



## Luv n bags

geenebeene said:


> Very seasonal I know~ but she's just too pretty~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995280


So beautiful and unique!


----------



## Zucnarf

angelicskater16 said:


> Taking my Caramel Mini out for a spin!



gorgeus!


----------



## geenebeene

Luv n bags said:


> So beautiful and unique!



Thank you! I thought so too. Even the small tweed pouch inside is of really good quality.  It’s black tweed   With silver metallic thread woven into it that it sparkles which you can’t tell from Chanel website picture. Also instead of fabric lining, it feels like very soft velvet material~ I absolutely love it!


----------



## Luv n bags

geenebeene said:


> Thank you! I thought so too. Even the small tweed pouch inside is of really good quality.  It’s black tweed   With silver metallic thread woven into it that it sparkles which you can’t tell from Chanel website picture. Also instead of fabric lining, it feels like very soft velvet material~ I absolutely love it!


Do you have a pic of the pouch?


----------



## geenebeene

Luv n bags said:


> Do you have a pic of the pouch?





Here u go~ it sparkles more but it's not captured correctly.  I plan on using this on its own or as cosmetic pouch for other bags.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!



Zucnarf said:


> gorgeus!


----------



## Newbie2016

geenebeene said:


> Very seasonal I know~ but she's just too pretty~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995280


is the gold more champagne?  am considering this but I don’t want anything that’s too yellow gold?


----------



## geenebeene

Newbie2016 said:


> is the gold more champagne?  am considering this but I don’t want anything that’s too yellow gold?



It’s definitely champagne gold. Champagne gold HW and the color of the leather matches perfectly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DIO said:


> View attachment 4995934
> 
> Took my new 19 out to lunch for her first outing! Just the two of us


This is just gorgeous! Would love to see how you style it sometime, so def. share more action pics of this one!


----------



## DIO

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is just gorgeous! Would love to see how you style it sometime, so def. share more action pics of this one!


I put on a few outfits right when I got it to test out some looks! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Though she pops a lot more in natural daylight!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DIO said:


> I put on a few outfits right when I got it to test out some looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998337
> 
> Though she pops a lot more in natural daylight!
> View attachment 4998338


It looks amazing!, especially in the last pic with the flare jeans and the one with the black pants, too. You look great with it, thank you so much for sharing your style.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

DIO said:


> View attachment 4995934
> 
> Took my new 19 out to lunch for her first outing! Just the two of us


Can't decide what's more delicious! That bag or that salad


----------



## x_shirley

Decided it was safe to wear black jeans since I don’t have to worry about color transfer with my mini. I quickly remembered color transfer isn’t why I haven’t been wearing black jeans—it is my puppy’s fur lol


----------



## undecided45

Does working from home count as "in action?"  Paris-Hamburg WOC brightening the mood in the office!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I wasn’t planning on leaving the house today but decided to run some errands so I could take this beauty out. Although I love all my Chanel bags it’s been a while since one made me smile with such giddiness


----------



## Venessa84

Not quite in action as you can see there's a lot of snow here but dreaming of warmer weather and rocking this Chanel bag with these oran sandals


----------



## Firstchanellv28

So much love for my beautiful pink barbie flap!


----------



## Mcflorence

Online meating, with my new 19 large in black


----------



## l.ch.

shortxladie said:


> Lunch @ Tom Ham’s Lighthouse in San Diego


Oh, San Diego... I visited some years ago and LOVED it... a city I could live... beautiful bag, beautiful location!


----------



## winnie0806

Hardly get any chance to take her out...so here she is at my monthly OB appointment. Along with my second Chanel piece, the classic flap cardholder. Big thanks to @nat74 for introducing me to her SA who managed to snag it for me!

I read somewhere that there’s no such thing as “just one Chanel piece”. Once you get one you want another! I’m already eyeing a Coco Handle but working hard to resist the temptation!


----------



## geenebeene

winnie0806 said:


> Hardly get any chance to take her out...so here she is at my monthly OB appointment. Along with my second Chanel piece, the classic flap cardholder. Big thanks to nat74 for introducing me to her SA who managed to snag it for me!
> 
> I read somewhere that there’s no such thing as “just one Chanel piece”. Once you get one you want another! I’m already eyeing a Coco Handle but working hard to resist the temptation!
> 
> View attachment 5000761


Such a classic beauty! 
As for eyeing another Chanel piece I absolutely understand you. My so called one and only Chanel bag has already led me to 8 Chanel bags within 3 years... My Chanel addiction is getting out of control according to my hubby~


----------



## winnie0806

geenebeene said:


> Such a classic beauty!
> As for eyeing another Chanel piece I absolutely understand you. My so called one and only Chanel bag has already led me to 8 Chanel bags within 3 years... My Chanel addiction is getting out of control according to my hubby~



8! I’m so envious! Having to pay tax for them in the US is really holding me back right now. With the pandemic going on it’ll be ages till we can travel to Europe! Argh!


----------



## geenebeene

winnie0806 said:


> 8! I’m so envious! Having to pay tax for them in the US is really holding me back right now. With the pandemic going on it’ll be ages till we can travel to Europe! Argh!



You could always travel to states with no sales tax~ I believe there are at least three states and I'm lucky enough to live in one of these.


----------



## winnie0806

geenebeene said:


> You could always travel to states with no sales tax~ I believe there are at least three states and I'm lucky enough to live in one of these.


Oh good point! Totally slipped my mind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## Jereni

Iridescent coral-y pink Day Trip today.


----------



## BB8

Jereni said:


> Iridescent coral-y pink Day Trip today.
> 
> View attachment 5001615
> 
> View attachment 5001616


Such a sweet bag! It looks similar in construction to a BA.


----------



## B4GBuff

I feel so jealous of you who have Chanel boutiques close by! I have to rely on prel9ved during this pandemic as I am not traveling. Hence I have not jumped onto the Chanel19 bandwagon yet.

Anyway I did recently acquired the same 2016 Boy bag in both black and white (I was indecisive and didn't have any white bags for Summer). Actually I also bought the same exact blazer in black and white so essentially I can do the same exact outfits in black and white LOL. Which gave me an idea.... A Chanel black vs white photo shoot  in future.

The shoulder straps are hanging in back but I took the pic like this to see what the short handles looked like. I added them myself and just want opinions on how they look?? They are acrylic chain but I may make some out of semi precious stones (round like pearls but made of stones like agate and topaz etc) and even personalized ones with names from gold letters etc. and if people like them I may sell them. But the acrylic is just plain because the bags have enough detail in the mixed leathers chevrons.

What do you think? They hang as decoration or also can be held as a short handle. Do they look ok with these bags? Or does it cheapen them?

Attached also the blazers I got same time. (They are not Chanel.) Hubby thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## DIO

B4GBuff said:


> I feel so jealous of you who have Chanel boutiques close by! I have to rely on prel9ved during this pandemic as I am not traveling. Hence I have not jumped onto the Chanel19 bandwagon yet.
> 
> Anyway I did recently acquired the same 2016 Boy bag in both black and white (I was indecisive and didn't have any white bags for Summer). Actually I also bought the same exact blazer in black and white so essentially I can do the same exact outfits in black and white LOL. Which gave me an idea.... A Chanel black vs white photo shoot  in future.
> 
> The shoulder straps are hanging in back but I took the pic like this to see what the short handles looked like. I added them myself and just want opinions on how they look?? They are acrylic chain but I may make some out of semi precious stones (round like pearls but made of stones like agate and topaz etc) and even personalized ones with names from gold letters etc. and if people like them I may sell them. But the acrylic is just plain because the bags have enough detail in the mixed leathers chevrons.
> 
> What do you think? They hang as decoration or also can be held as a short handle. Do they look ok with these bags? Or does it cheapen them?
> 
> Attached also the blazers I got same time. (They are not Chanel.) Hubby thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> View attachment 5002583
> View attachment 5002587
> View attachment 5002588


I love the mods! Gives the boy bags a 19ish flair. The plain look of the chain looks elegant to me


----------



## ddee65

Happy Friday slouch bag..


----------



## Jereni

BB8 said:


> Such a sweet bag! It looks similar in construction to a BA.



Thank you, I find it an incredibly charming piece. And agreed, lots of similarity to the BA shape.


----------



## missconvy

B4GBuff said:


> I feel so jealous of you who have Chanel boutiques close by! I have to rely on prel9ved during this pandemic as I am not traveling. Hence I have not jumped onto the Chanel19 bandwagon yet.
> 
> Anyway I did recently acquired the same 2016 Boy bag in both black and white (I was indecisive and didn't have any white bags for Summer). Actually I also bought the same exact blazer in black and white so essentially I can do the same exact outfits in black and white LOL. Which gave me an idea.... A Chanel black vs white photo shoot  in future.
> 
> The shoulder straps are hanging in back but I took the pic like this to see what the short handles looked like. I added them myself and just want opinions on how they look?? They are acrylic chain but I may make some out of semi precious stones (round like pearls but made of stones like agate and topaz etc) and even personalized ones with names from gold letters etc. and if people like them I may sell them. But the acrylic is just plain because the bags have enough detail in the mixed leathers chevrons.
> 
> What do you think? They hang as decoration or also can be held as a short handle. Do they look ok with these bags? Or does it cheapen them?
> 
> Attached also the blazers I got same time. (They are not Chanel.) Hubby thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> View attachment 5002583
> View attachment 5002587
> View attachment 5002588


These look so good. They’re subtle but make a difference. I really love them. I think they work so well because they’re the color of the bag so I don’t think a blinged out one would look as good in my opinion.


----------



## goldenfountain

My Chanel 19s (bag and dog) in action today!
Happy Friday!


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

Date night❤️


----------



## platanoparty

goldenfountain said:


> My Chanel 19s (bag and dog) in action today!
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5003064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003065
> View attachment 5003064
> View attachment 5003065


Your pieces are beautiful!! Do you have the item code for the card holder? I love this color


----------



## HappybytheC

Perfect combo for a short getaway with the family


----------



## nesia69




----------



## lemonbarista

B4GBuff said:


> The shoulder straps are hanging in back but I took the pic like this to see what the short handles looked like. I added them myself and just want opinions on how they look?? They are acrylic chain but I may make some out of semi precious stones (round like pearls but made of stones like agate and topaz etc) and even personalized ones with names from gold letters etc. and if people like them I may sell them. But the acrylic is just plain because the bags have enough detail in the mixed leathers chevrons.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002583



Those look so good! I thought for a second they were actually an authentic style with the added 19-type chains and I just missed them in the past. Very cool and on trend right now!


----------



## goldenfountain

platanoparty said:


> Your pieces are beautiful!! Do you have the item code for the card holder? I love this color


Thanks for the kind words! This grey shade is such a chameleon right, in some lighting, it looks blue/purple and in others it looks grey. I love it!
I don't have the tag sorry, I bought it from a friend who didn't use hers and she cut it off. However, if you google Chanel 19 card holder, you'll see a flat card holder in grey on FAshionphile, and you can also look on Chanel's official website under slgs. Good luck!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

nesia69 said:


> View attachment 5004308


So much beauty in this picture!!   Congrats @nesia69 !! X


----------



## nesia69

Glam80 said:


> So much beauty in this picture!!   Congrats @nesia69 !! X


Thank you


----------



## Gabita33

Ambarabella said:


> It is Authentic. It is a 1986-88 classic double flap bag. However did any one reply on the background of it? Is it more valuable since it's so rare?


Great information here. I’m interested in the same coco marking . They are super rare and there’s not much information about them . Are they more valuable? My coco marking is on a lizard skin mini flap 86-88. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sophiebed

Taking advantage of the beautiful weather today


----------



## Jereni

My phone’s camera for selfies seems to be terrible but at any rate - pearl crush belt bag today.


----------



## B4GBuff

lemonbarista said:


> Those look so good! I thought for a second they were actually an authentic style with the added 19-type chains and I just missed them in the past. Very cool and on trend right now!



Thanks so much! The bags are 2016 spring/summer. The handles I added are made from craft store bits.


----------



## 880

21P chanel cropped cardigan with ties and sleeveless top; brunello twill trousers. Black barenia 30B and Gold swift 30B, brushed phw and 33 sellier evelyn that i technically bought for DH

21P white and black boucle jackets;  with : Brunello monili silver white and gray cardigan;  azzedine Alaia wool pleated dress; tiger royal CSGM; sprouse long alma (all vintage from my own closet) 






@B4GBuff, I agree with @lemonbarista. I love the acrylic handles on the two boy bags.
@Jereni, I love the pearl crush belt bag on you!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 5001114


Absolutely stunning pic @Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

Bags_4_life said:


> Absolutely stunning pic @Dextersmom


Thank you.


----------



## Purrsey

With VC.


----------



## nesia69

My chanel goods together


----------



## OCMomof3

B4GBuff said:


> I feel so jealous of you who have Chanel boutiques close by! I have to rely on prel9ved during this pandemic as I am not traveling. Hence I have not jumped onto the Chanel19 bandwagon yet.
> 
> Anyway I did recently acquired the same 2016 Boy bag in both black and white (I was indecisive and didn't have any white bags for Summer). Actually I also bought the same exact blazer in black and white so essentially I can do the same exact outfits in black and white LOL. Which gave me an idea.... A Chanel black vs white photo shoot  in future.
> 
> The shoulder straps are hanging in back but I took the pic like this to see what the short handles looked like. I added them myself and just want opinions on how they look?? They are acrylic chain but I may make some out of semi precious stones (round like pearls but made of stones like agate and topaz etc) and even personalized ones with names from gold letters etc. and if people like them I may sell them. But the acrylic is just plain because the bags have enough detail in the mixed leathers chevrons.
> 
> What do you think? They hang as decoration or also can be held as a short handle. Do they look ok with these bags? Or does it cheapen them?
> 
> Attached also the blazers I got same time. (They are not Chanel.) Hubby thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> View attachment 5002583
> View attachment 5002587
> View attachment 5002588


Not everyone likes the alternative handles like these, but I think they are fun and look great! Just edgy enough for the Boy. I like the pearl handles for the Classics. And those jackets are stunning! Lucky girl!


----------



## OCMomof3

HappybytheC said:


> Perfect combo for a short getaway with the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003833


Love the perfect neutral color on your tote!


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

Mini with SHW❤


----------



## Saaski

Going out with my 255! (First nice day in months, so I can finally leave my bulky winter coat behind.)


----------



## reflection212

Light gold medium classic flap!


----------



## HappybytheC

OCMomof3 said:


> Love the perfect neutral color on your tote!


Thank you!


----------



## geenebeene

After a 1 1/2 year of waiting, I finally added a black lambskin rectangle mini in LGHW to my collection today!  The waiting list on this beauty was ridiculously long at my local Chanel store so I was able to purchase this  through @nat74 . Thanks again @nat74 !  One more item checked off my wishlist. Now I gotta find me a 19 bag that makes my heart flutter~ ❤


----------



## ipekkeles

21P “brown” (caramel) medium classic flap


----------



## Kathy28

Out today to pick up my 21s pink slgs and hoop earrings


----------



## geenebeene

Kathy28 said:


> Out today to pick up my 21s pink slgs and hoop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010826


Love your CCH! ❤ Is it in pink or white? Also do show us your pink slgs please~


----------



## Kathy28

geenebeene said:


> Love your CCH! ❤ Is it in pink or white? Also do show us your pink slgs please~


It’s the lilac one from 20A. So similar with the zippy I’ve picked up cch is only a bit matte compared to the 21s zippy.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Riding shotgun today on this gorgeous Friday. Happy and thankful to have been able to get one earlier this year.


----------



## Mcflorence

On the road with my frenchie and chanel 19


----------



## amna72

My Belt Bag in action today


----------



## geenebeene

Heading out to do some shopping with my navy BA~


----------



## Pursegirl65

Realizing how much I gravitate to the 21P caramel


----------



## cc19801

Chevron tote in action


----------



## Gabel

Boy bag  and my new bag necklace


----------



## iced_cold_brew

Shopping today


----------



## Litsa

On the subway.


----------



## NeLVoe

Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!


----------



## Saaski

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014279
> View attachment 5014280
> View attachment 5014281
> View attachment 5014282
> View attachment 5014283
> View attachment 5014284


Congratulations!!


----------



## Eforteza0513

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014279
> View attachment 5014280
> View attachment 5014281
> View attachment 5014282
> View attachment 5014283
> View attachment 5014284


And you got a box and all the frills! Congratulations! Such as classic beauty!


----------



## purse_cutie

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014279
> View attachment 5014280
> View attachment 5014281
> View attachment 5014282
> View attachment 5014283
> View attachment 5014284


The leather looks so luxe! Congrats


----------



## iced_cold_brew

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!



Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## dotty8

My small classic flap at a hotel last summer


----------



## NeLVoe

@Saaski @Eforteza0513 @purse_cutie @iced_cold_brew Thank you so so much!  It is my first ever Chanel and I'm so thrilled.


----------



## step2005

Subway with mini reissue and combat boots.


----------



## amna72

Mini iridescent beige going out for lunch


----------



## ipekkeles

21P caramel again


----------



## geenebeene

With my light blue trendy cc~


----------



## Allurex112

I missed this Korean garden flap bag from the 2016 cruise collection when it was offered at the boutiques. It took me a couple of years to track it down in the pre-loved market, but was worth the wait!


----------



## Machick333

My new trendy with ....a hoodie lol because that’s all I wear now .
I big issue I noticed is the strap slides down off smooth fabrics . Couldn’t keep it on my shoulder so had to cross body it ... a slight pain


----------



## amna72

Beige iridescent mini, irl looking way too pinkish with this beige/brown outfit


----------



## sweetpea_2009

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014279
> View attachment 5014280
> View attachment 5014281
> View attachment 5014282
> View attachment 5014283
> View attachment 5014284


Congratulations! So beautiful!


----------



## hikarupanda

My vintage babe circa 1992!


----------



## geenebeene

hikarupanda said:


> My vintage babe circa 1992!


It’s so pretty! I especially love the color~ ❤️


----------



## hikarupanda

geenebeene said:


> It’s so pretty! I especially love the color~ ❤️



The color is so hard to capture! In fact depending on the lighting, sometime is a lighter taupe color, other time it’s like milk chocolate brown!


----------



## Marmotte

Rocking my 21S Headband and my Caramel Coco Handle even if nowhere to go


----------



## Marmotte

Pursegirl65 said:


> Realizing how much I gravitate to the 21P caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013368
> View attachment 5013368


Stunning!!


----------



## cecilienor

Black WOC gold hardware & slik scarf


----------



## Noeyjungko

With my Favourite Deauville Large Tote


----------



## september1985

2.55 belt bag


----------



## Evekato

My 1st Le Boy ❤️❤️


----------



## XCCX

Evekato said:


> My 1st Le Boy ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5022834


Stunning


----------



## Evekato

XCCX said:


> Stunning


Thank you ❤️


----------



## amna72

My favourite So Black Jumbo


----------



## star_dust

Wearing my favourite Gabrielle last weekened.


----------



## Gabel

mlitmo said:


> I never know how to style this bag but I feel like it spruces up a neutral look well.
> 
> View attachment 4983942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983945
> View attachment 4983947


Phenomenal bag. Can you maybe share the color code pls?


----------



## ashin121

Marmotte said:


> Rocking my 21S Headband and my Caramel Coco Handle even if nowhere to go
> View attachment 5020988
> View attachment 5020989


Hi! What size is this? It's perfect size!


----------



## ipekkeles

ashin121 said:


> Hi! What size is this? It's perfect size!



not the OP but, i think it is the old mini, now called small, size.


----------



## ipekkeles

first time wearing 21S earrings


----------



## Marmotte

ashin121 said:


> Hi! What size is this? It's perfect size!


Small (old Mini)


----------



## curated_lux_collection

bh4me said:


> Thank you! It's from 15B. It's been 2 years and I'm still in love
> 
> 
> Thanks much! This is exactly how I felt when I saw it for the first time in the boutique...NEED for sure...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  Definitely a gem! I'm always excited when I take it. I still can't stop staring at it and it's been 2 years. Even my 7 year old boy is mesmerized and wants to touch it...lol
> 
> 
> Thank you Kendie!  You're sweet and lovely as always  I take a peek once in a while...lol. I hope you are doing well  I'm sure you're fabulous collection has grown even more fab!
> 
> 
> Yezzz 15B...lambskin is tdf!!! Can't go wrong with lambskin  I have no regrets. Who can say no to this??  I'm still in love with it just like the day I got it.


Hii! Hope you are well. I now purchased the 15b, absolutely stunning mini square with lambskin and gold hardware. a True beautiful red. I wanted to know how yours is holding up? I heard that season for lambskin was amazing!


----------



## amna72

My good old Pearly beige Jumbo in action today


----------



## pinkorchid20

amna72 said:


> My good old Pearly beige Jumbo in action today


One of the most stunning bags ever released


----------



## amna72

pinkorchid20 said:


> One of the most stunning bags ever released



It is indeed


----------



## white houses

Dirty mirror, unmade bed, Uggs, and wrinkly shirt  but, took my baby out to the grocery store today.


----------



## elenachoe

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Riding shotgun today on this gorgeous Friday. Happy and thankful to have been able to get one earlier this year.


So beautiful


----------



## Eforteza0513

Evekato said:


> My 1st Le Boy ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5022834


So Beautiful! You’re soooooo lucky! That is THE boy I‘ve been searching for!!!! What size is that? Is it champagne HW or silver? Is it lambskin too?


----------



## Marmotte

At the hair salon with my 21P Caramel Coco Handle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Marmotte said:


> Rocking my 21S Headband and my Caramel Coco Handle even if nowhere to go
> View attachment 5020988
> View attachment 5020989


LOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!!! HEAD TO TOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Riding shotgun today on this gorgeous Friday. Happy and thankful to have been able to get one earlier this year.


AHHHHHH this bag is haunting me. Want one so much..... STUNNING dear!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

elenachoe said:


> So beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Israeli_Flava said:


> AHHHHHH this bag is haunting me. Want one so much..... STUNNING dear!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Evekato

Eforteza0513 said:


> So Beautiful! You’re soooooo lucky! That is THE boy I‘ve been searching for!!!! What size is that? Is it champagne HW or silver? Is it lambskin too?



its old medium and in calfskin with champagne hardware ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Eforteza0513

Evekato said:


> its old medium and in calfskin with champagne hardware ☺☺☺


OMG, I am so envious of you! Love Love Love IT!


----------



## Mimikins

My small pink classic flap


----------



## Jereni

My new baby sparkling in the sun.


----------



## coleab5

Pulled out my first Chanel this weekend (from 2011) - M/L black caviar with GHW. Unfortunately, I also pulled out the price tag! The current M/L price is double!


----------



## hlzpenguin

coleab5 said:


> Pulled out my first Chanel this weekend - M/L black caviar with GHW. Unfortunately, I also pulled out the price tag! The current M/L price is double!


I recalled when I got it in 2017 it was 4000 something too. Way less than now. Can’t really pull the trigger to get one now although some colors are really beautiful!


----------



## coleab5

hlzpenguin said:


> I recalled when I got it in 2017 it was 4000 something too. Way less than now. Can’t really pull the trigger to get one now although some colors are really beautiful!


Agreed! Mine is from 2011. Of course now DH says “if I would’ve known how much they would’ve increased, I would’ve told you to buy more back then!”


----------



## Venessa84

My weekend picks...Chanel cardigan with filigree vanity and tweed reissue mini


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Venessa84 said:


> My weekend picks...Chanel cardigan with filigree vanity and tweed reissue mini
> 
> View attachment 5030842
> View attachment 5030841


You look great!


----------



## keirii

my statement bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

keirii said:


> my statement bag
> View attachment 5031058


I have always loved this bag.  What do you like most about the statement flap?


----------



## keirii

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I have always loved this bag.  What do you like most about the statement flap?


It's cute, roomy, and holds a good amount. I'm very happy with it ❤


----------



## Venessa84

atlsweetpea11 said:


> You look great!



Thank you so much sweetie!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My pink coco handle.


----------



## platanoparty

Took a stroll to a cafe to enjoy the first day of spring and celebrated with my cherry blossom pink 21s classic flap. This is my absolute dream bag and I’m so happy to enjoy the new season with it! Also got to wear my periwinkle wool coat, sweater dress and Rag & Bone boots for the first time as well.


----------



## keirii

date night with my small classic and sling backs ❤ also had on the small cc turnlock studs. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mini Coco and me!


----------



## amna72

Pink iridescent m/l S21


----------



## ipekkeles

21P medium/old small navy coco handle



	

		
			
		

		
	
p


----------



## amna72

21s iridescent pink mini


----------



## Jereni

Mini vintage-style flap today. Adore this bag.


----------



## BB8

Jereni said:


> Mini vintage-style flap today. Adore this bag.
> View attachment 5035570


Love it!!


----------



## Elle Candy

amna72 said:


> 21s iridescent pink mini


Is this the caviar mini with handle?  It’s beautiful!


----------



## amna72

Elle Candy said:


> Is this the caviar mini with handle?  It’s beautiful!



Thanks, this is lambskin


----------



## ranipark

My new beige nc027
iridescent chanel medium double flap! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## libracass

[deleted]


----------



## libracass

keirii said:


> date night with my small classic and sling backs ❤ also had on the small cc turnlock studs. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5032238
> View attachment 5032239


omg the sheen! what conditioner did you use?


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Shopping with @sammix3 
21S medium lilac pink and 21C small rose claire


----------



## ashin121

At the park with my kids.  Mama's got to have fun too. Lol


----------



## BagLover21

My 21S 19 med/large. So in love!


----------



## BagLover21

My 21S 19 med/large. So in love!

View attachment 5037366


----------



## topglamchic

This is a wallet on a chain with pearl strap. I had fun with it. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## platanoparty

topglamchic said:


> This is a wallet on a chain with pearl strap. I had fun with it. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5037524


So incredibly stylish @topglamchic!! Absolutely love this outfit. Your jumpsuit is just divine.


----------



## Gabel

My newest addition  small green boy bag.


----------



## merekat703

Dinner bag last night


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> This is a wallet on a chain with pearl strap. I had fun with it. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5037524



You look so cute! Love this jumpsuit.


----------



## missconvy

merekat703 said:


> Dinner bag last night


Is this a m/l classic flap? It’s lovely


----------



## M-NV-DXB

Yesterday - was so much waiting for this grocery bag


----------



## BB8

M-NV-DXB said:


> Yesterday - was so much waiting for this grocery bag


Congratulations! Can you please post pictures of the inside of the leather pouch? I asked my SA about it but she was unable to provide interior pictures. Can it fit a phone? Thank you.


----------



## catchingfireflies

My mom! She loves her Boy WOC


----------



## ashin121

catchingfireflies said:


> View attachment 5038588
> 
> My mom! She loves her Boy WOC


GO BLUE! SUPER CUTE. I work for UMHS and bleed maize and blue too mama!


----------



## catchingfireflies

ashin121 said:


> GO BLUE! SUPER CUTE. I work for UMHS and bleed maize and blue too mama!


GO BLUE!! Couldn't agree more, we will be cheering them on tomorrow night! Thanks for your kind note  I work for the university!


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

Third post in a row from an Ann Arbor-ite!  Heading out with my new trendy cc


----------



## ashin121

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Third post in a row from an Ann Arbor-ite!  Heading out with my new trendy cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038895


Wow so many ann arbor bag lovers! Loveee! I hardly see people with chanel in ann arbor! Love it!


----------



## luxsal

ashin121 said:


> Wow so many ann arbor bag lovers! Loveee! I hardly see people with chanel in ann arbor! Love it!


Michigander here too and I also work for the University! Go Blue!


----------



## foxyann

My favorite red bag


----------



## Di Michelle

M-NV-DXB said:


> Yesterday - was so much waiting for this grocery bag


I adore this CHANEL foldable tote with chain. I purchased it at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA. It's so unique and colorful.


----------



## BB8

dya91101 said:


> I adore this CHANEL foldable tote with chain. I purchased it at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA. It's so unique and colorful.


Hi there! First of all, congratulations! Copying and pasting my inquiry on the original post. Wondering if you could help with my question? "Can you please post pictures of the inside of the leather pouch? I asked my SA about it but she was unable to provide interior pictures. Can it fit a phone? Thank you."


----------



## BB8

Very happy after my visit to the H boutique today! Inaugurating my Sweet Flap on this sunny Spring day.


----------



## mango107

My first Chanel piece I'm in love!!


----------



## merekat703

missconvy said:


> Is this a m/l classic flap? It’s lovely


It's a medium double flap


----------



## Milosmum0307

coleab5 said:


> Pulled out my first Chanel this weekend (from 2011) - M/L black caviar with GHW. Unfortunately, I also pulled out the price tag! The current M/L price is double!
> 
> View attachment 5030757


That price tag is making me weep quietly into my Coke Zero.


----------



## topglamchic

Thank you @platanoparty and @Venessa84!  The jumpsuit is from old navy!!  Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Di Michelle

BB8 said:


> Hi there! First of all, congratulations! Copying and pasting my inquiry on the original post. Wondering if you could help with my question? "Can you please post pictures of the inside of the leather pouch? I asked my SA about it but she was unable to provide interior pictures. Can it fit a phone? Thank you."


Thank you, BB8. Sure, I will do my best to answer your question: I put my Galaxy A10e phone where the foldable tote goes and it fit perfectly. The dimensions for the cellphone are 5.80 x 2.74 x 0.33 inches. Anything bigger than that is not going to fit. There's also a small pocket that you can put an ID or credit card in. I've added pics below. A few not the best of quality. I hope this info helps.


----------



## BB8

dya91101 said:


> Thank you, BB8. Sure, I will do my best to answer your question: I put my Galaxy A10e phone where the foldable tote goes and it fit perfectly. The dimensions for the cellphone are 5.80 x 2.74 x 0.33 inches. Anything bigger than that is not going to fit. There's also a small pocket that you can put an ID or credit card in. I've added pics below. A few not the best of quality. I hope this info helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040238
> View attachment 5040235
> View attachment 5040236
> View attachment 5040237


Thank you so much for taking the time to take the pics and giving details. It looks like the ideal pairing of tote and smaller bag to carry secure items. Enjoy!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Took my white classic flap out today


----------



## elenachoe

My black woc ! Ghw


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Out running errands with me!  Forgot how much I love this backpack


----------



## cc19801

My new (pre-loved) WOC chilling on the terrace sofa


----------



## catchingfireflies

Wore my Chanel 19 WOC with a denim dress today!


----------



## keirii

dinner w/ miss mini coco ❤ tonight. One of my favorite bags


----------



## Eforteza0513

catchingfireflies said:


> Took my white classic flap out today
> View attachment 5041075


Oh I am feeling the white on gold, so pretty! How is the color transfer with caviar? I’m in search of a nice white/beige Chanel, but am always hesitant.


----------



## Eforteza0513

keirii said:


> dinner w/ miss mini coco ❤ tonight. One of my favorite bags
> View attachment 5045321


Love your Twilly! Is that from this season?


----------



## Eforteza0513

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Third post in a row from an Ann Arbor-ite!  Heading out with my new trendy cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038895


Beautiful! What size is that? How is the lambskin? Do you really have to baby this beauty?


----------



## keirii

Eforteza0513 said:


> Love your Twilly! Is that from this season?


Thank you! Twilly is from last year. I got it back in August.  Here's a better picture


----------



## amna72

Going for lunch with my classic


----------



## truelvoe

Bringing my mom‘s LV Neverfull bag back due to a recall, had my mini rectangular with me


----------



## NowVoyager

Out for brunch with my favorite bag!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Eforteza0513 said:


> Oh I am feeling the white on gold, so pretty! How is the color transfer with caviar? I’m in search of a nice white/beige Chanel, but am always hesitant.



Thank you!! It is one of my first Chanel bags and I use it a ton (including dark clothing and denim). I would say it's my favorite Chanel bag  It goes with everything! I haven't had any issues with color transfer, I do wipe it down with water wipes from time to time. I would highly recommend a white caviar flap bag.


----------



## BB8

Carrying my 21S Classic Flap phone holder with chain to Chanel while I bring in my other bag for repair.  (I just realized I am wearing the same jacket as in a prior, different post, but had to bring a jacket with deep enough pockets to secure my mace for easy access: sad sign of the times).


----------



## geenebeene

Going out to run errands with my 21S light pink 19 ~


----------



## keirii

libracass said:


> omg the sheen! what conditioner did you use?


no conditioner. she's as is.  thank you


----------



## LambdaS

please help to identify this Lampskin bag, found that inside structure is difference from normals


----------



## BB8

LambdaS said:


> please help to identify this Lampskin bag, found that inside structure is difference from normals


If you don't get your answer here, you might want to try the other "identify this" thread under Chanel. Good luck.


----------



## Cool Gal

My fave Coco Handle is on passenger seat


----------



## LambdaS

BB8 said:


> If you don't get your answer here, you might want to try the other "identify this" thread under Chanel. Good luck.


Thx BB8


----------



## mocchi07

Wearing my 21S Chanel 19 out for the first time!


----------



## bh4me

ImenB said:


> Hii! Hope you are well. I now purchased the 15b, absolutely stunning mini square with lambskin and gold hardware. a True beautiful red. I wanted to know how yours is holding up? I heard that season for lambskin was amazing!


hi there, sorry it took me forever  Congrats! How do you like your mini? I love the 15b red. I haven’t used mine in about a year or so because of the pandemic. Before that, it’s one of my go to bags for movies or shopping. It’s still one of my beloved bags though I find it super small.

I had to check it out after all this time of not seeing it, lol. Also took a new pic


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

Eforteza0513 said:


> Beautiful! What size is that? How is the lambskin? Do you really have to baby this beauty?


So sorry, I just saw this! This is the size small. The lambskin is outrageously glorious. I really love it. So far, I find myself being much more careful with this bag than any of my others - constantly checking it for marks and whatnot. But I think it’s moreso because of the light color and not so much because it’s lambskin. I’m very nervous about color transfer and I won’t be wearing it with any dark jeans!


----------



## myztic

catchingfireflies said:


> Took my white classic flap out today
> View attachment 5041075



Wow what a beautiful color! How do you protect your white classic flap from color transfer from those denim jeans?


----------



## NeLVoe

I received this gorgeous book about Mademoiselle Chanel for easter by my parents. I love it, the drawings are so beautiful!  Couldn't help but playing it to gallery together with my favourite bag and Karl.


----------



## cityivy




----------



## elenachoe

Cool Gal said:


> My fave Coco Handle is on passenger seat
> View attachment 5046215


WOW, looks beautiful with the twilly on


----------



## Zixi1000

At the “photoshoot”


----------



## Tina_Bina

No filter! The handbag my husband got to match my Paraiba Tourmaline engagement ring


----------



## platanoparty

Tina_Bina said:


> No filter! The handbag my husband got to match my Paraiba Tourmaline engagement ring


Beautiful ring and beautiful bag!! Very sweet of your husband, what a thoughtful man


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Zixi1000 said:


> At the “photoshoot”
> View attachment 5048414
> View attachment 5048415


You have the most beautiful collection!!


----------



## Klaneckya

Tina_Bina said:


> No filter! The handbag my husband got to match my Paraiba Tourmaline engagement ring


 Beautiful. What color is this bag?


----------



## Zixi1000

atlsweetpea11 said:


> You have the most beautiful collection!!



You are too kind!

I am just obsessed with pastels and iridescent!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Klaneckya said:


> Beautiful. What color is this bag?



I think it’s turquoise / green! Here’s the original tag


----------



## Klaneckya

Tina_Bina said:


> I think it’s turquoise / green! Here’s the original tag


Thank you very much. Very very pretty. Enjoy.


----------



## deb68nc

Wearing one of my favorite bags and color!!!


----------



## Di Michelle

Everyone's bags are so gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

We don’t have anywhere to go together yet (soon!!!), so I just have to sit and stare at her beauty as I enjoy my tea and read


----------



## sscrayzee

Still on the fence if I should keep this one. Hit like if you think i should keep!


----------



## Hazzelnut

sscrayzee said:


> Still on the fence if I should keep this one. Hit like if you think i should keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051612



What is making you unsure?


----------



## nesia69

Getting ready


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my rainbow vanity case! So functional and pretty aesthetically!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Have been using her every Sunday.


----------



## mango107

Love my new lambskin flap  So far, just lots of wearing it around the house


----------



## Klaneckya

mango107 said:


> Love my new lambskin flap  So far, just lots of wearing it around the house
> View attachment 5052481


Congrats. Is this medium or jumbo?


----------



## Missy C

I love my Medium Flap in Black Caviar


----------



## mango107

Klaneckya said:


> Congrats. Is this medium or jumbo?


This is medium! I'm quite petite at 5'0"


----------



## Jereni

Chanel Trendy clutch with chain in gold today. This tiny thing is ridiculously perfect and I think has already prompted more compliments than any other bag (bag?) I’ve ever worn.


----------



## lsquare

Jereni said:


> Chanel Trendy clutch with chain in gold today. This tiny thing is ridiculously perfect and I think has already prompted more compliments than any other bag (bag?) I’ve ever worn.
> 
> View attachment 5054694


It’s so cute! Would love to see what fits and mod shots!


----------



## syc75

Sitting pretty at lunch


----------



## XCCX

My large 19 accompanying me while picking up my 2nd pochette metis


----------



## thundercloud

Our pup is almost always with us, so my bags need to be easy and hands-free. Love my soblack mini reissue and the subtle iridescent rainbow sheen of the black hw!


----------



## Venessa84

My son’s birthday celebration with le Boy


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> My son’s birthday celebration with le Boy
> 
> View attachment 5056763


How fun! Happy birthday to your son!


----------



## Lady001

First time out with this beauty! Le boy !


----------



## Lady001

Kapusiini said:


> Having sparkling wine with this beauty some time ago.
> View attachment 4975502
> 
> 
> And just now it’s a coffee o’clock in Finland. Much clothes needed it’s minus 15 degrees outside!
> View attachment 4975503


Love love love this limited edition Reissue! ❤️


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

Her first day out!


----------



## elenachoe

With my Mini square 20s red in lambskin


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Venessa84 said:


> My son’s birthday celebration with le Boy
> 
> View attachment 5056763


Happy birthday to your son! Those desserts look yummy! So does that bag


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Current obsession: Coffee, Chanel, Cartier


----------



## amna72

My new blue baby is going out today


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> How fun! Happy birthday to your son!





atlsweetpea11 said:


> Happy birthday to your son! Those desserts look yummy! So does that bag



Thank you both so much! We had a blast.


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with classic flap followed by game day with the 19


----------



## BagLover21

My fluoro baby enjoying the Soho House NY rooftop with me today


----------



## amna72

Venessa84 said:


> My son’s birthday celebration with le Boy
> 
> View attachment 5056763



How appropriate, love your Le Boy

I wish you and your son many of those great years and birthdays to come


----------



## Newbie2016

amna72 said:


> My new blue baby is going out today


love the color in this picture...would you say it’s pretty accurate?


----------



## amna72

Newbie2016 said:


> love the color in this picture...would you say it’s pretty accurate?



Maybe a bit lighter IRL, I assume


----------



## Venessa84

amna72 said:


> How appropriate, love your Le Boy
> 
> I wish you and your son many of those great years and birthdays to come



Thank you dear!


----------



## platanoparty

Took my mini square out for a spin to celebrate my birthday at the botanical gardens


----------



## hlzpenguin

Errand Monday.


----------



## Eforteza0513

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> So sorry, I just saw this! This is the size small. The lambskin is outrageously glorious. I really love it. So far, I find myself being much more careful with this bag than any of my others - constantly checking it for marks and whatnot. But I think it’s moreso because of the light color and not so much because it’s lambskin. I’m very nervous about color transfer and I won’t be wearing it with any dark jeans!


You wear her so well! I’m always looking for a light color bag to add into my collection, but I’m very concerned with color transfer. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Zixi1000

First outing for my brown mini 

21P brown mini
19S iridescent black keyholder


----------



## Moniqq

At Warner Bros


----------



## NeLVoe

Purchased my Jumbo at the beginning of March but a few days ago I was finally able to take it out for the first time. We went for an outing to CHANEL to buy something nice for my birthday in June.  I can't wait for this day to come and open the box!


----------



## whitedollx

Taking my lilac CCH to dinner. It’s hard to capture the exact colour because it can look grey and lilac under different lightings (: This comes pretty close!


----------



## jcshin

Recent events...
* took my maxi single classic flap out for dinner
*took my medium ocase (korean garden seoul Paris collection season) with my small mini reissue ocase out for tea time.
*grey mini to kbbq
* used pink woc for easter
	

		
			
		

		
	







Love taking my pretty things out


----------



## cc19801

An older Boy WOC...


----------



## mrs.JC

whitedollx said:


> Taking my lilac CCH to dinner



Gosh, that is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## missconvy

cc19801 said:


> Chevron tote in action
> View attachment 5013552
> 
> View attachment 5013553


Could you please tell me where your gloves are from?


----------



## Tuned83

Old medium all black boy on the way to the shops for the first time in months. Hurray lockdown easing.


----------



## Pchul

Beige mini top handle for shopping day in London (came home with a blue square mini)


----------



## XCCX

Pchul said:


> Beige mini top handle for shopping day in London (came home with a blue square mini)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066277


Beautiful color!


----------



## Pchul

XCCX said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you


----------



## Coach Superfan

jcshin said:


> Recent events...
> * took my maxi single classic flap out for dinner
> *took my medium ocase (korean garden seoul Paris collection season) with my small mini reissue ocase out for tea time.
> *grey mini to kbbq
> * used pink woc for easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064547
> View attachment 5064548
> View attachment 5064552
> View attachment 5064555
> View attachment 5064557
> 
> Love taking my pretty things out


Love that reissue case! and you are so brave to bring a light colored bag to KBBQ! I couldn't trust myself to do the same LOL!


----------



## Coach Superfan

thundercloud said:


> Our pup is almost always with us, so my bags need to be easy and hands-free. Love my soblack mini reissue and the subtle iridescent rainbow sheen of the black hw!
> View attachment 5056653
> 
> View attachment 5056654
> 
> View attachment 5056656


LOVE this bag! TY for showing off the beauty of that iridescent chain!


----------



## thundercloud

Coach Superfan said:


> LOVE this bag! TY for showing off the beauty of that iridescent chain!


Thank you so much! I love it too! The iridescence is very subtle, so it's a fun surprise up close!


----------



## libracass

Dextersmom said:


> Used my chevron WOC as a clutch tonight.  I love to use this bag when I am going somewhere crowded because I can easily place it on my lap and it takes up no space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411916
> View attachment 3411917


hi hun, long shot but what’s the brand of those 2 silver bangles ?


----------



## cc19801

missconvy said:


> Could you please tell me where your gloves are from?


Gosh, I don't even remember. They're not from any known brand, just basic leather gloves ☺️


----------



## Stephanie_x

My favourite!!


----------



## Pchul

Stephanie_x said:


> My favourite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067315


Beautiful


----------



## Dextersmom

libracass said:


> hi hun, long shot but what’s the brand of those 2 silver bangles ?


They are both Lagos.


----------



## libracass

Dextersmom said:


> They are both Lagos.


thank you so much! you honestly have such great taste in bag and jewels!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Took my new bag out for shopping in vegas...excuse my kiddo photobombing me lol


----------



## nadir74

Marmotte said:


> At the hair salon with my 21P Caramel Coco Handle
> View attachment 5029196



I LOVE love love love this! And the color


----------



## jssl1688

Today the weather is beautiful and it’s a clutch kind of day.


----------



## 880

Venessa84 said:


> My son’s birthday celebration with le Boy
> 
> View attachment 5056763


Happy birthday to your DS And my wishes to you for many more! I love your bags, and I love your pictures of food! here, it’s a toss up between your gorgeous metallic boy bag and the Oreo shake!

OT, but I still remember your post of a Sunday dinner with Dior and the incredible bubbly pan of what looked like amazing homemade cheesy lasagna! To die for! (Im perpetually hungry and on a diet, so the bag and the lasagna made a huge impression )


----------



## Venessa84

880 said:


> Happy birthday to your DS And my wishes to you for many more! I love your bags, and I love your pictures of food! here, it’s a toss up between your gorgeous metallic boy bag and the Oreo shake!
> 
> OT, but I still remember your post of a Sunday dinner with Dior and the incredible bubbly pan of what looked like amazing homemade cheesy lasagna! To die for! (Im perpetually hungry and on a diet, so the bag and the lasagna made a huge impression )



LOL...thank you so much! You also have a great memory. 

P.S. I'm anti diet...I eat what I love but I work my a$$ off to balance it out.


----------



## XCCX

Burgundy and black..


----------



## ashin121

jcshin said:


> Recent events...
> * took my maxi single classic flap out for dinner
> *took my medium ocase (korean garden seoul Paris collection season) with my small mini reissue ocase out for tea time.
> *grey mini to kbbq
> * used pink woc for easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064547
> View attachment 5064548
> View attachment 5064552
> View attachment 5064555
> View attachment 5064557
> 
> Love taking my pretty things out


So pretty


----------



## iamyumi

Taking navy square mini out for some tapas!


----------



## mandaron

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3308383
> 
> 
> In the Crown Club after the Charlotte Hornets rather surprising win over the San Antonio Spurs


Beautiful!


----------



## mandaron

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 5070033
> 
> Taking navy square mini out for some tapas!


I love this color!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Her first night out!


----------



## deb68nc

Finally warm enough to wear spring dresses with a nice pop of blue...


----------



## XCCX

deb68nc said:


> Finally warm enough to wear spring dresses with a nice pop of blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070768


Beautiful blue!


----------



## deb68nc

XCCX said:


> Beautiful blue!


Thank you!! most people are on a pink kick I’m glad i prefer blue


----------



## NeLVoe

The last days were so nice so I grabbed my beloved Jumbo Classic Flap for a stroll in the city. It looks a bit bluish here but in fact it is black.


----------



## Swtshan7

Heading out with my maxi


----------



## Gabel

Delete.


----------



## minami

With my mini reissue ❤️⭐️


----------



## keirii

beautiful day out with so black boy


----------



## chanel4evernever

Small O-case with my usual caramel iced coffee.


----------



## libracass

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful purple shade on patent!!!  Your patent purple flap is very special and eye catcher! Hope you had a nice day today at work with your gorgeous Chanel





Dextersmom said:


> They are both Lagos.


by the way, did those lagos bracelet became tarnished or has the gold faded? big thanks! i kept thinking about them non stop


----------



## Dextersmom

libracass said:


> by the way, did those lagos bracelet became tarnished or has the gold faded? big thanks! i kept thinking about them non stop


the gold hasn't faded at all, but I do polish the silver from time to time with a silver polishing cloth.


----------



## libracass

Dextersmom said:


> the gold hasn't faded at all, but I do polish the silver from time to time with a silver polishing cloth.


thank you so so much. i literally spend 2 hours looking at your recent OOTD but you weren’t wearing them at all so i thought the $500 might go to waste after 2 years of wear. i saw some really beaten up lagos on the Realreal


----------



## Marmotte

Bright colors!
21C Medium CF Bubblegum Pink


----------



## CrazyCool01

Marmotte said:


> Bright colors!
> 21C Medium CF Bubblegum Pink
> View attachment 5073981


Your outfit is amazing


----------



## libracass

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716404


hello, is this light gold or gold hw? big thanks!


----------



## ms_emkay24

Out with my new purse. Birthday present to myself


----------



## huanhuankan

hard to find, got it today


----------



## NeLVoe

I just love my CF Jumbo  And the matching Instagram filters


----------



## Coach Superfan

ms_emkay24 said:


> Out with my new purse. Birthday present to myself
> 
> View attachment 5074615


Happy birthday!! Gorgeous choice!


----------



## steffie_p

My caviar WOC, it’s my first and only Chanel bag, saving up for a vintage classic flap


----------



## Marlee

Shopping in Amsterdam with my 225 Reissue


----------



## andersob834

Just wanted to share my “new to me” limited edition Camellia flap!




She is extra special, as I had purchased this bag a number of a years ago only to lose it in a wildfire in 2017 (along with a m/l classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware...still saving up to hopefully try and replace her, but these resale prices have gone off the charts!). 

I have spent the last few years trying to get back on my feet and have focused my funds on rebuilding my life, but took the limited edition bag popping up as a sign it was time for at least one Chanel to return to my closet. While I may never be able to afford replacing all of my bags, I am happy I could at least replace this one. 

Cheers to Chanel!


----------



## hlzpenguin

andersob834 said:


> Just wanted to share my “new to me” limited edition Camellia flap!
> 
> View attachment 5076512
> 
> 
> She is extra special, as I had purchased this bag a number of a years ago only to lose it in a wildfire in 2017 (along with a m/l classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware...still saving up to hopefully try and replace her, but these resale prices have gone off the charts!).
> 
> I have spent the last few years trying to get back on my feet and have focused my funds on rebuilding my life, but took the limited edition bag popping up as a sign it was time for at least one Chanel to return to my closet. While I may never be able to afford replacing all of my bags, I am happy I could at least replace this one.
> 
> Cheers to Chanel!


I’m sorry to hear that. I can’t imagine how I would feel if that ever happens to me. I’m glad that you are able to get this bag. It looks very pretty and special!! Good luck to you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

andersob834 said:


> Just wanted to share my “new to me” limited edition Camellia flap!
> 
> View attachment 5076512
> 
> 
> She is extra special, as I had purchased this bag a number of a years ago only to lose it in a wildfire in 2017 (along with a m/l classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware...still saving up to hopefully try and replace her, but these resale prices have gone off the charts!).
> 
> I have spent the last few years trying to get back on my feet and have focused my funds on rebuilding my life, but took the limited edition bag popping up as a sign it was time for at least one Chanel to return to my closet. While I may never be able to afford replacing all of my bags, I am happy I could at least replace this one.
> 
> Cheers to Chanel!


I'm so sorry to hear of all you've endured.  But congrats on getting on the other side of adversity and showing your strength! So happy that you found this bag again.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## JZcloset

Still super cold here. So chunky knits and Dior Boots with my 19 in beige


----------



## Elle Candy

ms_emkay24 said:


> Out with my new purse. Birthday present to myself
> 
> View attachment 5074615


Thanks for sharing! May I know the name of this bag and what fits in there? Thanks!


----------



## white houses

Dealing with the Pandemic 15 and slowly but surely weight is coming off—but it was a struggle to button these jeans today!!


----------



## Saaski

andersob834 said:


> Just wanted to share my “new to me” limited edition Camellia flap!
> 
> View attachment 5076512
> 
> 
> She is extra special, as I had purchased this bag a number of a years ago only to lose it in a wildfire in 2017 (along with a m/l classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware...still saving up to hopefully try and replace her, but these resale prices have gone off the charts!).
> 
> I have spent the last few years trying to get back on my feet and have focused my funds on rebuilding my life, but took the limited edition bag popping up as a sign it was time for at least one Chanel to return to my closet. While I may never be able to afford replacing all of my bags, I am happy I could at least replace this one.
> 
> Cheers to Chanel!


This is an absolutely gorgeous bag! So sorry to hear about the wildfire. Wishing you the best in continuing to build back.


----------



## cajhingle

my 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
most used chanel


----------



## Bagventures

Love this square mini to pieces...


----------



## bfly

Finally able to wear my new sneakers.


----------



## topglamchic

An oldie but goodie!!  Do you guys remember this one? 
This is one of my favorites. 
Flower power bag!


----------



## thundercloud

topglamchic said:


> An oldie but goodie!!  Do you guys remember this one?
> This is one of my favorites.
> Flower power bag!


Yes! I loved those! So cute!


----------



## platanoparty

topglamchic said:


> An oldie but goodie!!  Do you guys remember this one?
> This is one of my favorites.
> Flower power bag!
> 
> View attachment 5077859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077866



@topglamchic your outfits are always too cute, the cat sweater is just so cheeky and fun! I really admire your collection as it’s always so bright and unique. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JZcloset

topglamchic said:


> An oldie but goodie!!  Do you guys remember this one?
> This is one of my favorites.
> Flower power bag!
> 
> View attachment 5077859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077866



ah I Love this Print.It was such a fun collection. Love it with your sweater.


----------



## creamcamellias

small coco handle for shopping at Target


----------



## Rockysmom

From day in Monterey


----------



## elenachoe

Out with my red mini!


----------



## topglamchic

thundercloud said:


> Yes! I loved those! So cute!





platanoparty said:


> @topglamchic your outfits are always too cute, the cat sweater is just so cheeky and fun! I really admire your collection as it’s always so bright and unique. Thanks for sharing





JZcloset said:


> ah I Love this Print.It was such a fun collection. Love it with your sweater.




Thank you @thundercloud. I love your postings @platanoparty. @JZcloset this was one of my absolute favorite collections!!


----------



## ms_emkay24

Coach Superfan said:


> Happy birthday!! Gorgeous choice!


Thank you


----------



## ms_emkay24

Elle Candy said:


> Thanks for sharing! May I know the name of this bag and what fits in there? Thanks!


Hi!
Sorry, I don’t know the name of the bag, or even what kind of leather it is. But I attached a photo of the tag, hope this helps. I also took a photo of what fits inside. There’s a small pocket in the bigger compartment that fits the wet ones packets.


----------



## XCCX

JZcloset said:


> Still super cold here. So chunky knits and Dior Boots with my 19 in beige


Beautiful outfit! Which season is your 19?


----------



## eena1230

My small classic is sitting pretty with me...


----------



## DesignerDarling

Took my new pretty Trendy for an outing today.


----------



## Souzie

Sequin sneakers..


----------



## Elle Candy

ms_emkay24 said:


> Hi!
> Sorry, I don’t know the name of the bag, or even what kind of leather it is. But I attached a photo of the tag, hope this helps. I also took a photo of what fits inside. There’s a small pocket in the bigger compartment that fits the wet ones packets.


Thank you!!! It fits a lot!!


----------



## keirii

out for mother's day 
Hope everyone had a nice Mother's Day! ❤


----------



## JZcloset

Out and about with my shopper from a few seasons ago


----------



## JZcloset

XCCX said:


> Beautiful outfit! Which season is your 19?


Thank you! I got mine end of 2019, 20c in dark beige.


----------



## Angpiggy

Out with this iridescent ivory mini...thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## XCCX

JZcloset said:


> Thank you! I got mine end of 2019, 20c in dark beige.


One of the best 19 shades if not THE best! I love that shade!


----------



## lvlitigator




----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Getting ready to head out on a beautiful spring day with my Business Affinity bag.


----------



## XCCX

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5080765
> 
> Getting ready to head out on a beautiful spring day with my Business Affinity bag.


So beautiful


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

XCCX said:


> So beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Thellie

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 5080250


Beautifully soft blue and and hardwear, super choice


----------



## topglamchic

xsouzie said:


> Sequin sneakers..
> 
> View attachment 5078792



Super cute!!!!


----------



## BrightStar57

Took out this lovely new purple mini for my bday this weekend ☺


----------



## nycmamaofone

On my day off.


----------



## XCCX

Festive with my beige clair WOC


----------



## JZcloset

BrightStar57 said:


> Took out this lovely new purple mini for my bday this weekend ☺
> View attachment 5083558


Oh it’s a beautiful Look! Love the Color of your mini.


----------



## Louisianna

BrightStar57 said:


> Took out this lovely new purple mini for my bday this weekend ☺
> View attachment 5083558


Perfect color


----------



## l.ch.

cajhingle said:


> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most used chanel


Such a beautiful bag and outfit! I really like your golden goose with your dress(?)


----------



## XCCX

One of these beauties is coming my way


----------



## bagaddict17

Taking my new beauty out shopping  she is surprisingly so wearable! I think more blue bags are on the horizon!


----------



## Sylly

This one picture captures so many of my favorite things; 21P gold mini, Dior sneakers, Cartier Clash ring, Tiffany ball rings, Hermès enamel bracelet.


----------



## JZcloset

bagaddict17 said:


> Taking my new beauty out shopping  she is surprisingly so wearable! I think more blue bags are on the horizon!


It’s such a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## bagaddict17

JZcloset said:


> It’s such a beautiful shade of blue!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lookelou

Sylly said:


> This one picture captures so many of my favorite things; 21P gold mini, Dior sneakers, Cartier Clash ring, Tiffany ball rings, Hermès enamel bracelet.
> View attachment 5084565


How do you like your gold mini?  Early, but is it wearing well?  It looks super pretty!!


----------



## BrightStar57

JZcloset said:


> Oh it’s a beautiful Look! Love the Color of your mini.


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Sylly

Lookelou said:


> How do you like your gold mini?  Early, but is it wearing well?  It looks super pretty!!


Thank you! So far it has been great! 
Even though it is lamb skin, the metallic finish seems more durable than my other lamb skin bags. I am still fairly careful, but there is absolutely no marks or scuffs or any wear on it so far. And the color is just amazing in the sunlight, it is like a glowing orb on a chain


----------



## amna72

Iridescent calfskin pink medium


----------



## elenachoe

My mini rectangular caviar


----------



## platanoparty

elenachoe said:


> My mini rectangular caviar


Lovely bag, outfit, and nails! That nail art is to die for!


----------



## Ngankimle

My bag pick of the day.


----------



## elenachoe

platanoparty said:


> Lovely bag, outfit, and nails! That nail art is to die for!


 thanks so much!! i love getting my nails done!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took my metallic silver mini out to Costco earlier. Making a list for Costco is fruitless. Always leave there with more than I anticipated getting. Kinda like when I visit the Chanel boutique lol.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Lol so true about Costco....I always go there for eggs and somehow come back with 5 different kinds of vitamins and some Lego sets for my kids haha



atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took my metallic silver mini out to Costco earlier. Making a list for Costco is fruitless. Always leave there with more than I anticipated getting. Kinda like when I visit the Chanel boutique lol.


----------



## Lookelou

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Took my metallic silver mini out to Costco earlier. Making a list for Costco is fruitless. Always leave there with more than I anticipated getting. Kinda like when I visit the Chanel boutique lol.


Beautiful bag!  Congrats!  I must know- what were you wearing with your fab metallic Chanel mini?  Costco, Target...my biggest outings these days...so would love to know what to style my sparkly Chanel with???


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Lookelou said:


> Beautiful bag!  Congrats!  I must know- what were you wearing with your fab metallic Chanel mini?  Costco, Target...my biggest outings these days...so would love to know what to style my sparkly Chanel with???


Thanks! You mentioned 2 of my favorite places!! When I’m not at the office I’m a pretty casual dresser. Usually in black leggings with a sweater or tunic or in jeans. I’m a blazer junkie too. Today was a white tee, navy blazer, skinny jeans, and navy wedges. Both my metallic minis (silver and gold) go with pretty much everything in my closet. I usually carry my minis when dressing casually never when dressed up. My small and m/l classics I can dress up or down.


----------



## Lookelou

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thanks! You mentioned 2 of my favorite places!! When I’m not at the office I’m a pretty casual dresser. Usually in black leggings with a sweater or tunic or in jeans. I’m a blazer junkie too. Today was a white tee, navy blazer, skinny jeans, and navy wedges. Both my metallic minis (silver and gold) go with pretty much everything in my closet. I usually carry my minis when dressing casually never when dressed up. My small and m/l classics I can dress up or down.


Perfect!  Thank you!!


----------



## Sylly

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thanks! You mentioned 2 of my favorite places!! When I’m not at the office I’m a pretty casual dresser. Usually in black leggings with a sweater or tunic or in jeans. I’m a blazer junkie too. Today was a white tee, navy blazer, skinny jeans, and navy wedges. Both my metallic minis (silver and gold) go with pretty much everything in my closet. I usually carry my minis when dressing casually never when dressed up. My small and m/l classics I can dress up or down.


So agree, metallics are neutrals for me as well.


----------



## Ngankimle

Ways I like to carry my bags


----------



## Sylly

Ngankimle said:


> My bag pick of the day.


#1 I LOVE CCH, #2 this color is AMAZING!


----------



## amna72

Ngankimle said:


> Ways I like to carry my bags



I have the same Coco Handle, your pictures make me aware how beautiful it is


----------



## amna72

My blue baby enjoying some sun today


----------



## Ngankimle

amna72 said:


> I have the same Coco Handle, your pictures make me aware how beautiful it is


Thank you and congrats! What outfits to you style the coco handle with? I wear mostly blacks; therefore, I thought a pop of gold would be nice. I like how sometimes the metallic color can make the bag seems bronze.


----------



## amna72

Ngankimle said:


> Thank you and congrats! What outfits to you style the coco handle with? I wear mostly blacks; therefore, I thought a pop of gold would be nice. I like how sometimes the metallic color can make the bag seems bronze.



Some casual outfits, but I must admit that I only used it a few times...she deserves to be carried more often though, because it is a beautiful bag


----------



## schaef179

elenachoe said:


> My mini rectangular caviar


Love your dress  would die for details.


----------



## elenachoe

schaef179 said:


> Love your dress  would die for details.




Thank you so so much!


----------



## Ngankimle

amna72 said:


> Some casual outfits, but I must admit that I only used it a few times...she deserves to be carried more often though, because it is a beautiful bag


It looks good on you! I feel like the leather is delicate. Do you happen to know if it’s lamb or calfskin?


----------



## amna72

Ngankimle said:


> It looks good on you! I feel like the leather is delicate. Do you happen to know if it’s lamb or calfskin?



Lambskin I believe....I mostly buy lambskin nowadays and do not find it that delicate, especially not in small bags. I love the colour and the luxury feeling of lambskin


----------



## Ngankimle

Sylly said:


> #1 I LOVE CCH, #2 this color is AMAZING!


Thank you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Today’s bag of choice is my so black shiny crumpled calf. First time taking her out. Love this bag especially the so black hardware.  I think I need more so black pieces in my collection.


----------



## XCCX

The stunning 20K beige.. love the sheen on this beautiful goatskin leather!


----------



## rexylucky

amna72 said:


> My blue baby enjoying some sun today


omg..i love the colour!


----------



## Louisianna

XCCX said:


> The stunning 20K beige.. love the sheen on this beautiful goatskin leather!
> 
> View attachment 5087773


Love it


----------



## XCCX

Louisianna said:


> Love it


Thank you


----------



## XCCX

I just LOVE this bag!!!

Here it is “in action”


----------



## Sylly

It seems I have an inordinate amount of pictures of a Chanel bag in the back seat on my ride home from a day of shopping. This one was last month; the first time I took out my 21S iridescent white mini. She shines like a gorgeous pearl!


----------



## XCCX

Sylly said:


> It seems I have an inordinate amount of pictures of a Chanel bag in the back seat on my ride home from a day of shopping. This one was last month; the first time I took out my 21S iridescent white mini. She shines like a gorgeous pearl!
> 
> View attachment 5088558


Stunning!!!


----------



## cajhingle

Mini square looking pretty


----------



## Louisianna

cajhingle said:


> Mini square looking pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088676


So cute


----------



## XCCX

My Chanel 19 family


----------



## l.ch.

amna72 said:


> Iridescent calfskin pink medium


Stunning combination with the red dress, trench and white shoes!


----------



## loubprincess

Swtshan7 said:


> Heading out with my maxi


I have the same handbag and she is my favorite!


----------



## B4GBuff

I planned on getting a 19 WOC for something light and small to just carry phone and card holder and a few other little things. Ended up with these 2 things instead LOL and I will say the boy bag (small 20 cm) is VERY cozy indeed! My phone (note10 plus) fits barely like very snug in the width. I can fit my card holder, a lipstick or small twist and go perfume and that's about it. LOL. But even though it's a boy which I consider as more casual generally, with the cute chanel handle it really dresses up for evening or date night etc. And I absolutely LOVE the choker!!


----------



## B4GBuff

Sylly said:


> This one picture captures so many of my favorite things; 21P gold mini, Dior sneakers, Cartier Clash ring, Tiffany ball rings, Hermès enamel bracelet.
> View attachment 5084565


I am so jealous!! I've been after a gold chanel flap for ages!!! I was fortunate to have come across a dark gold python medium Gabrielle which I love but your mini is beautiful!!


----------



## Sylly

B4GBuff said:


> I am so jealous!! I've been after a gold chanel flap for ages!!! I was fortunate to have come across a dark gold python medium Gabrielle which I love but your mini is beautiful!!


Thanks so much! Funny thing is that I was after the rose gold mini - I asked my SA in December about the rose gold mini that was coming in 21S, and she said “oh, you mean the gold.” I know Chanel will often have different color names than what most people call them, so I figured it was just called gold. Then I started seeing pics of this 21P gold on IG and it looked amazing. So I was able to take this beauty home in mid January.
Then I heard that there was another iridescent white mini being released in 21 S, and that the rose gold mini was delayed and our canceled in many stores, so I asked my SA to reserve an iridescent white mini for me. I picked that beauty up in mid March. Then a month + later the rose gold mini FINALLY started to hit the boutiques, and I love the pictures, but sadly, my bag budget is now depleted. 

But it worked out for the best, as gorgeous as the rose gold mini is, the gold is so much better for my style. it is one of my all time favorite bags, I feel so lucky to have gotten it.

And wow, your dark gold python Gabrielle sounds AMAZING! I love gold bags, they really do act like a neutral. A sparkling, fun neutral


----------



## couturequeen

Running errands with a little Chanel.


----------



## Sylly

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5080765
> 
> Getting ready to head out on a beautiful spring day with my Business Affinity bag.


What a DELICIOUS color!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sylly said:


> What a DELICIOUS color!


Thank you!   The deep pink makes me think of the color of watermelons and happy summer days. 
I love your iridescent white mini.  Truly shines like a pearl.


----------



## XCCX

couturequeen said:


> Running errands with a little Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5090304


Love the whole look!


----------



## bfly

Off to the mall with my new espradille.


----------



## cc19801

Mother's Day present  Chanel 2.55 226 Reissue So Black. still has plastics on the metals, it's been living in its dust bag and box since Nov 2017 so definately need to take her out soon!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cc19801 said:


> Mother's Day present  Chanel 2.55 226 Reissue So Black. still has plastics on the metals, it's been living in its dust bag and box since Nov 2017 so definately need to take her out soon!
> 
> View attachment 5090694


Gorgeous bag! Definitely needs to be taken out and used


----------



## thundercloud

Brought my soblack mini beauty to Vegas. It was the perfect easy crossbody to wear all weekend! Fit everything I needed.


----------



## xayayayax

Off to run errands and visit in-laws for dinner


----------



## nadsa

Just got it any thoughts ❤️


----------



## Ngankimle

nadsa said:


> View attachment 5092341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it any thoughts ❤️


Pretty..what color is it?


----------



## nadsa

Ngankimle said:


> Pretty..what color is it?


Grey in lambskin and ghw ❤️


----------



## Harvard Girl

Perfect diaper bag. I don’t think most people know this purse, Paris Biarritz.


----------



## LV2

My first Chanel bag


----------



## panp8

couturequeen said:


> Running errands with a little Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5090304


So cute!!! You make me want a small boy!


----------



## lsrlsr

Vtzshedevil said:


> Took my new bag out for shopping in vegas...excuse my kiddo photobombing me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067693


Looks nice. Is this white or beige?


----------



## Souzie

On my way to get the vaccine in tweed espadrilles..


----------



## Deleted member 681277

This 18p beauty has slept in dark at boutique for almost 3 years and this is her first day sunbathing at my home.


----------



## Sylly

ELIZAXUAN said:


> This 18p beauty has slept in dark at boutique for almost 3 years and this is her first day sunbathing at my home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093982


What a find! Similar story for me this past fall; my SA sent me a pic of a bag I recognized from several years before, and it was indeed a 17K unicorn. A different department store was closing , and some of their stock got sent to my local Neiman. I could not believe my eyes, a brand new 17K unicorn! It must have been put aside for a client, and then forgotten about. 

Congratulations on a treasure!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Sylly said:


> What a find! Similar story for me this past fall; my SA sent me a pic of a bag I recognized from several years before, and it was indeed a 17K unicorn. A different department store was closing , and some of their stock got sent to my local Neiman. I could not believe my eyes, a brand new 17K unicorn! It must have been put aside for a client, and then forgotten about.
> 
> Congratulations on a treasure!


Thank you. Indeed. I am over the moon.


----------



## xayayayax

Running errands and out for lunch


----------



## XCCX

Sunbathing..


----------



## Christofle

xayayayax said:


> Running errands and out for lunch
> View attachment 5094052


What a cheery colour !!!


----------



## Angpiggy

feeling pink today


----------



## xayayayax

Christofle said:


> What a cheery colour !!!


Thank you! I never thought lemon yellow color would go well with so many different colors!


----------



## elenachoe

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Happy Friday! Woohoo!
> Grey caviar mini 18B
> Cheers to the weekend
> View attachment 4234270



do you still have this one? I got it n mini square caviar,, Its beautiful ☺️


----------



## lkweh

elenachoe said:


> With my Mini square 20s red in lambskin



can you wear this cross body? And is 20s red more orange undertone or blue undertone? Thanks in advance! Beautiful bag


----------



## elenachoe

lkweh said:


> can you wear this cross body? And is 20s red more orange undertone or blue undertone? Thanks in advance! Beautiful bag



hello! Yes of course. It depends on your height and your size? Becuz i am 162cm bur wear M 38-40e size so it hits high on me, but i dont mind.Sometimes i wear on shoulder which looks very nice too!
And yes this 20s red, its true red actually. Sometimes i see has a bit of orange undertone


----------



## foxyann

She still makes my heart sing. Memorial Day weekend bag


----------



## amna72

White Gaby, I love it


----------



## keirii

ice cream with so black old medium boy ❤


----------



## platanoparty

Never gets old getting to use this one   
My favorite strawberry boba with my favorite bag, 21s lilac pink medium classic flap.


----------



## Venessa84

Dinner and drinks with some friends and m/l flap


----------



## karmilan

Hi everyone! I’m new to this group (not the forum - I’ve been around on the LV pages) but I just purchased my very first Chanel bag . So excited to be joining and looking forward to posting pictures soon and just drooling over everyones precious gems!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

karmilan said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this group (not the forum - I’ve been around on the LV pages) but I just purchased my very first Chanel bag . So excited to be joining and looking forward to posting pictures soon and just drooling over everyones precious gems!


Welcome and congrats on your 1st Chanel! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mariatd

karmilan said:


> I just purchased my very first Chanel bag .



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## karmilan

mariatd said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



 I don’t have it just yet - payed today and will be picking it up in a few days! I purchased a small classic flap in black caviar leather with gold hardware!


----------



## karmilan

Also really happy that I was able to find it before the price increase (whenever that will be).


----------



## NeLVoe

karmilan said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this group (not the forum - I’ve been around on the LV pages) but I just purchased my very first Chanel bag . So excited to be joining and looking forward to posting pictures soon and just drooling over everyones precious gems!


Welcome and congratulations! 
I know that feeling of excitement. I just bought my very first Chanel bag (Jumbo CF with black caviar leather and gold hardware) in March.


----------



## NeLVoe

Some summer feelings with my Jumbo Classic Flap bathing in the sunlight


----------



## karmilan

NeLVoe said:


> Welcome and congratulations!
> I know that feeling of excitement. I just bought my very first Chanel bag (Jumbo CF with black caviar leather and gold hardware) in March.



Congratulations to you as well!I’m so giddy and all I can think about is picking it up. Going to be a slow week haha. Friday can’t come soon enough.


----------



## NeLVoe

karmilan said:


> Congratulations to you as well!I’m so giddy and all I can think about is picking it up. Going to be a slow week haha. Friday can’t come soon enough.


Thank youuu! 
We are looking forward to pictures of your new beauty


----------



## pomfever

this seasonal piece is my gf


----------



## heytheredelilah

Bag of the day 
My Chanel reissue mini


----------



## B4GBuff

Out with mixed leather chevron boy


----------



## Purrsey

No gatherings nor party this pandemic. Brought her out to buy lunch and come home. Lol. 

This batch is super puffy. Feels like a mini pillow.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Looking to buy my first chanel in Jumbo
But torn between caviar and lux lambskin
Please tell opinions! 
I do have many bags from other fashion house so its not my first but will be my first chanel
Black and gold hardware is preferred


----------



## MeBagaholic

Purrsey said:


> No gatherings nor party this pandemic. Brought her out to buy lunch and come home. Lol.
> 
> This batch is super puffy. Feels like a mini pillow.


Oo beauty! What year is it so puffy


----------



## Purrsey

MeBagaholic said:


> Oo beauty! What year is it so puffy


Hi. It's the 19B.


----------



## karmilan

Purrsey said:


> No gatherings nor party this pandemic. Brought her out to buy lunch and come home. Lol.
> 
> This batch is super puffy. Feels like a mini pillow.


Is this the small? It’s so beautiful - exactly what I purchased and waiting to pick up  but mine is a little less puffy


----------



## karmilan

Got a few photos from my SA of my first Chanel baby. The small classic flap in caviar leather and GHW


----------



## Purrsey

karmilan said:


> Is this the small? It’s so beautiful - exactly what I purchased and waiting to pick up  but mine is a little less puffy


Yes it's the small. 
Congrats! I really love the small size. 
Shall see your new Chanel-in-action post soon.


----------



## karmilan

Purrsey said:


> Yes it's the small.
> Congrats! I really love the small size.
> Shall see your new Chanel-in-action post soon.


I will definitely be posting her in action! Do you use an insert in yours - or does anyone else? I purchased one from Samorga. Nervous about scratching the leather interior.


----------



## Purrsey

karmilan said:


> I will definitely be posting her in action! Do you use an insert in yours - or does anyone else? I purchased one from Samorga. Nervous about scratching the leather interior.



No, I don't. I don't use inserts (except for some bags that are like a big dark hole so I need some organisation). 

These mini/small/medium don't have big capacity to begin with. Anyway I'm very careful with my bags. Things that might scratch or stain (keys/lipgloss/bottled sanitizer/etc) are always not in direct contact with the leather. They are kept inside a thin pouch.

And I love it that when I open/touch my flap, I feel leather.


----------



## karmilan

Purrsey said:


> No, I don't. I don't use inserts (except for some bags that are like a big dark hole so I need some organisation).
> 
> These mini/small/medium don't have big capacity to begin with. Anyway I'm very careful with my bags. Things that might scratch or stain (keys/lipgloss/bottled sanitizer/etc) are always not in direct contact with the leather. They are kept inside a thin pouch.
> 
> And I love it that when I open/touch my flap, I feel leather.


That makes sense. I got inserts for my LV bags and just figured I’d grab one for the Chanel but I guess I’ll see whether I like it or not when it comes in


----------



## mariatd

karmilan said:


> I will definitely be posting her in action! Do you use an insert in yours - or does anyone else? I purchased one from Samorga. Nervous about scratching the leather interior.



Not in my CFs.  I use a base shaper in my 19s only to prevent sagging.  However, I immediately scratched my first CF throwing in my keys.  Now, I have my keys in a key pouch so it won't happen, but a organizer would work nicely as well.


----------



## TheBagLady20

MeBagaholic said:


> Looking to buy my first chanel in Jumbo
> But torn between caviar and lux lambskin
> Please tell opinions!
> I do have many bags from other fashion house so its not my first but will be my first chanel
> Black and gold hardware is preferred



You can’t go wrong with either.  Lamb is more lux and dressy and but caviar is hard wearing and gets softer over time so it depends on your needs.  Caviar is more all purpose. For a jumbo I’d say caviar, if you a getting a smaller bag, lamb.  Since the thread is bags in action, I can’t wait to see a pic of what you choose.


----------



## karmilan

mariatd said:


> Not in my CFs.  I use a base shaper in my 19s only to prevent sagging.  However, I immediately scratched my first CF throwing in my keys.  Now, I have my keys in a key pouch so it won't happen, but a organizer would work nicely as well.


Oh no! That’s too bad. Definitely my biggest fear. Although I find that I’m usually super fussy with my bags the first several week and then tone it down a little haha (though I always take very good care of all my luxury items). Keys are definitely danger zone - I keep mine in a key holder and it’s been a life and bag saver


----------



## petiteshopper03

sscrayzee said:


> Still on the fence if I should keep this one. Hit like if you think i should keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051612


What is the name of this bag? I absolutely love it!


----------



## karmilan

Went in to pick up my beautiful small classic flap in caviar leather with GHW. Brought her home and unfortunately have decided that she’s a little too small for me . Will be taking her back when a medium comes in at the store I purchased from. I live in Toronto, Canada and unfortunately all indoor retail shopping is closed until next week which means I never had the chance to try them on. If I had gone into store I would have definitely gone for a little bigger.


----------



## Purrsey

karmilan said:


> Went in to pick up my beautiful small classic flap in caviar leather with GHW. Brought her home and unfortunately have decided that she’s a little too small for me . Will be taking her back when a medium comes in at the store I purchased from. I live in Toronto, Canada and unfortunately all indoor retail shopping is closed until next week which means I never had the chance to try them on. If I had gone into store I would have definitely gone for a little bigger.
> 
> View attachment 5101319



Ahhhh pretty. Small is my fav size of CF although it means I can only go minimal.


----------



## karmilan

Purrsey said:


> Ahhhh pretty. Small is my fav size of CF although it means I can only go minimal.


It’s definitely gorgeous but I just wish I could compare them. Does a medium fit much more or so so? Sigh.


----------



## MSV0

karmilan said:


> It’s definitely gorgeous but I just wish I could compare them. Does a medium fit much more or so so? Sigh.


The small looks the best aesthetically from the outside. The medium does fit about one more item like sunglasses and can transition to night so you will like the medium size better.  It is not that much bigger though so be prepared. Even though the medium looks bigger the mini actually fits almost the same amount because classic flaps are narrow and with the double flap it doesn't fit as much. They are not super convenient. I may try for the jumbo size because I want to carry more in the day.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mariatd

karmilan said:


> Brought her home and unfortunately have decided that she’s a little too small for me . Will be taking her back when a medium comes in at the store I purchased from. I live in Toronto, Canada and unfortunately all indoor retail shopping is closed until next week which means I never had the chance to try them on. If I had gone into store I would have definitely gone for a little bigger.



awww. I’m so sorry it’s too small .  I don’t have as small, but did try one on in the store a while ago and did like the size, but it is indeed small.  in general, I’m a big bag person though and my first Chanel was a jumbo. 

I don’t own a medium yet, but I just got back from the Chanel store looking at some items from 21A collection that came in and were reserved for me. One of the items is a medium cf and I feel like there is less of a size difference between small and medium than between medium and jumbo.  

I agree that going in and trying on the various sizes is best.  In the meantime, watch YouTube videos comparing the sizes.

sorry you have to wait longer until you get your very own perfect Chanel!


----------



## karmilan

MSV0 said:


> The small looks the best aesthetically from the outside but is more of an evening bag it seems. I end up with the medium because it does fit about one more item like sunglasses and can transition to night. So if that is a need you will like the medium size better.  It is not that much bigger though so be prepared. Even though the medium looks bigger the mini actually fits almost the same amount because classic flaps are narrow and with the double flap it doesn't fit as much. They are not super convenient. I may try for the jumbo size because I want to carry more in the day.  Hope it works out for you.


My initial plan was to just keep it as an evening bag but realistically, I don’t go out very often (even pre covid) so I know I’ll want to bring this bag out on more casual occasions from time to time and it definitely helps to be able to put a couple of extra things it in. My day bags are speedys so you can probably already guess that I carry a lot . I think medium is going to be more realistic for me. Down the line I also want to get a red mini so that can be my tiny bag.


----------



## karmilan

mariatd said:


> awww. I’m so sorry it’s too small .  I don’t have as small, but did try one on in the store a while ago and did like the size, but it is indeed small.  in general, I’m a big bag person though and my first Chanel was a jumbo.
> 
> I don’t own a medium yet, but I just got back from the Chanel store looking at some items from 21A collection that came in and were reserved for me. One of the items is a medium cf and I feel like there is less of a size difference between small and medium than between medium and jumbo.
> 
> I agree that going in and trying on the various sizes is best.  In the meantime, watch YouTube videos comparing the sizes.
> 
> sorry you have to wait longer until you get your very own perfect Chanel!


I’ve been watching videos non stop. Found quite a few comparing small vs medium/large and although it is not THAT much bigger, the medium/large does give you more space to work with IMO. And most of the videos I’ve watched, the owner most often states that they’d go for the medium if they had to choose one .
My SA will try to find one for me within Canada and have it shipped to her location - hopefully soon. I don’t mind waiting for the perfect one!


----------



## mariatd

karmilan said:


> And most of the videos I’ve watched, the owner most often states that they’d go for the medium if they had to choose one .
> My SA will try to find one for me within Canada and have it shipped to her location - hopefully soon. I don’t mind waiting for the perfect one!



that makes sense.  I don’t think there is much of a size difference between mini and small, but given the price differenc, one might choose a mini instead a small.

fingers crossed they find one soon.


----------



## MSV0

karmilan said:


> I’ve been watching videos non stop. Found quite a few comparing small vs medium/large and although it is not THAT much bigger, the medium/large does give you more space to work with IMO. And most of the videos I’ve watched, the owner most often states that they’d go for the medium if they had to choose one .
> My SA will try to find one for me within Canada and have it shipped to her location - hopefully soon. I don’t mind waiting for the perfect one!


I understand completely. I am sure they will find one. Hope you get it soon and enjoy!


----------



## bh4me

I don’t remember the last time I wore heels; pretty much in sneakers all the time. But, here I am headed out to support my teen at an event. It was nice to have my small cf with me.


----------



## mango107

wearing the medium classic flap crossbody today


----------



## Purrsey

Jumbo turn.


----------



## ladybug333

Purrsey said:


> No gatherings nor party this pandemic. Brought her out to buy lunch and come home. Lol.
> 
> This batch is super puffy. Feels like a mini pillow.


That is gorgeous! Is it from this season? And what size is it?


----------



## mc79638

I love small cf on me. Medium one looks little big on me i feel. Mini gives a completely different vibe. I love my mini but its more casual and classic flap is more formal in my opinion. Get the one that looks best on your body frame.



MSV0 said:


> I understand completely. I am sure they will find one. Hope you get it soon and enjoy!





karmilan said:


> My initial plan was to just keep it as an evening bag but realistically, I don’t go out very often (even pre covid) so I know I’ll want to bring this bag out on more casual occasions from time to time and it definitely helps to be able to put a couple of extra things it in. My day bags are speedys so you can probably already guess that I carry a lot . I think medium is going to be more realistic for me. Down the line I also want to get a red mini so that can be my tiny bag.


----------



## mc79638

Looking so pretty.


bh4me said:


> I don’t remember the last time I wore heels; pretty much in sneakers all the time. But, here I am headed out to support my teen at an event. It was nice to have my small cf with me.
> View attachment 5101629


----------



## bh4me

mc79638 said:


> Looking so pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

ladybug333 said:


> That is gorgeous! Is it from this season? And what size is it?


Thanks. This is from 19B. And it's a small CF.


----------



## ZofieUp

First date with the hubby since corona.
And this one fit perfect for the occasion


----------



## steira1

preparing for an evening out with Chanel jumbo single flap in lambskin.


----------



## nessab

Is there a sub thread of just WOC pictures?
Thanks


----------



## missconvy

nessab said:


> Is there a sub thread of just WOC pictures?
> Thanks


Yes, it’s in the clubhouse.





						The WoC - Wallet on Chain thread
					

The last thread finally reached maximum capacity! I copied the first post since it had interesting pricing back from 2010 in it!   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Come on ladies; show me your cutie WOC as well as your very lovely modeling pictures. I will try and...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## elenachoe

My black rectangular mini in caviar with lghw 18b


----------



## lvlover2000

Taking out my boy for my daughter’s 21st birthday.


----------



## Naminami




----------



## mc79638

Already wearing the new one. Pretty bag. 


Naminami said:


> View attachment 5107390
> View attachment 5107391


----------



## karmilan

Exchanged my small classic flap in caviar leather with GHW for a medium classic flap in caviar and GHW . So in love - I definitely prefer the medium.

First two pictures is me at the store comparing the two (retail stores finally opened their doors today in Toronto, Canada) and the last picture is her at home with me! So so happy!


----------



## Machick333

White Chanel 19 with new dad sandals ❤️


----------



## authballerinaxo

deb68nc said:


> Out with my 20c for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615468


So cute! Is this one caviar or lamb?


----------



## authballerinaxo

lvlover2000 said:


> Taking out my boy for my daughter’s 21st birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107186


So pretty !


----------



## authballerinaxo

bh4me said:


> I don’t remember the last time I wore heels; pretty much in sneakers all the time. But, here I am headed out to support my teen at an event. It was nice to have my small cf with me.
> View attachment 5101629


So pretty! Is yours caviar or lamb?


----------



## lvlover2000

authballerinaxo said:


> So pretty !


Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

So black cousins


----------



## white houses

Happy Saturday


----------



## Harvard Girl

Go to grocery store with my 225. Perfect colour for summer!


----------



## deb68nc

authballerinaxo said:


> So cute! Is this one caviar or lamb?


Thank you! It’s caviar


----------



## steira1

Naminami said:


> View attachment 5107390
> View attachment 5107391


Beautiful.  I love your Ferragamo shoes


----------



## Vtzshedevil

lsrlsr said:


> Looks nice. Is this white or beige?


It's white caviar


----------



## white houses

Margarita time


----------



## bh4me

authballerinaxo said:


> So pretty! Is yours caviar or lamb?


Thank you! It’s caviar.


----------



## Stansy

I am super happy that the sweet SA was able to find this past-season ring for me in Japan!


----------



## dotty8

Some photos from a stay at a hotel... my small caviar flap and Chanel pearl bracelet


----------



## keirii

walk in the park with mini coco ❤


----------



## jellycrumbs

Errands with the newly acquired mini


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Friday night dinner date in the neighborhood - it feels SO good to be out and about again and using this gorgeous bag


----------



## lianedy

I followed a hack to turn my beautiful Navy Blue Boy wallet into a WOC. The hardware colour aren't the same, but the leather colour was perfect!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Bringing my sweet mini to the mall today.


----------



## Marlee

Shopping with my GHW small flap


----------



## ColourfulNoir

XCCX said:


> My Chanel 19 family
> 
> View attachment 5089479
> 
> View attachment 5089483


These beautiful bags are in my wishlist!


----------



## XCCX

ColourfulNoir said:


> These beautiful bags are in my wishlist!


Hope you get them soon


----------



## asya.khan

xsouzie said:


> On my way to get the vaccine in tweed espadrilles..
> 
> View attachment 5093980


So cute!



andersob834 said:


> Just wanted to share my “new to me” limited edition Camellia flap!
> 
> View attachment 5076512
> 
> 
> She is extra special, as I had purchased this bag a number of a years ago only to lose it in a wildfire in 2017 (along with a m/l classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware...still saving up to hopefully try and replace her, but these resale prices have gone off the charts!).
> 
> I have spent the last few years trying to get back on my feet and have focused my funds on rebuilding my life, but took the limited edition bag popping up as a sign it was time for at least one Chanel to return to my closet. While I may never be able to afford replacing all of my bags, I am happy I could at least replace this one.
> 
> Cheers to Chanel!


Wow, this bag is stunning!



Jereni said:


> Chanel Trendy clutch with chain in gold today. This tiny thing is ridiculously perfect and I think has already prompted more compliments than any other bag (bag?) I’ve ever worn.
> 
> View attachment 5054694


Wow! The sheen on this thing is so magical! Do you think it would be prone to scratches? I want to get one, but the metallic lambskin seems so delicate...



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My pink coco handle.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

This cute new piece today, along with my Valextra. Love!


----------



## asya.khan

geenebeene said:


> Very seasonal I know~ but she's just too pretty~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995280


Glad to see someone else loving the perforated flap bag! I thought I was the only one! I have the black with pink marbled pouch inside. The gold one is gorgeous too, enjoy!



cutepnaikat said:


> View attachment 4969731


Thank you so much for posting these! I am also 5' tall and I have been thinking about getting a mini rectangular, I just can't decide which colour... It looks much bigger on you (us) than I had imagined. I'm hoping to get to the boutique in Montreal next weekend to try it on in person!


----------



## geenebeene

I too thought I was alone on this bag! It's such a lightweight bag that I used the most beginning of this year. I haven't seen the black one in person, but from what I've seen in pictures, it's a beauty with more versatility than my gold color. Enjoy as well!


----------



## Luxlover13

Taking my cardholder out today


----------



## Purrsey

Reissue 226's turn today.
Borrowed my toddler's toys as backdrop.


----------



## jasmine007

Anyone has photos of this bag in action?
Thanks !


----------



## ijustneedthis

Jereni said:


> This cute new piece today, along with my Valextra. Love!
> 
> View attachment 5110208


Love your valextra - this bag looks sooo well done


----------



## asya.khan

Venessa84 said:


> Chaneling today
> 
> View attachment 4916024


Love the combo of Breton stripes with Chanel quilting, awesome!


----------



## asya.khan

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 4911736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my 20b mini so much! I see more minis in my future


Love it! It looks the perfect size on you! Is this the square or the rectangular mini?


----------



## HappybytheC

Taking my grey Boy WOC out today inspired by all the pics of beautiful grey pieces in the 21A tread


----------



## asya.khan

Vtzshedevil said:


> My OOTD....CoCo Handle Mini with Pearl Chain Strap for a Crossbody look paired with Pink Heart Louboutins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840414


Love your styling! So cute!


----------



## Souzie

Tweed espadrilles again. These have become my go-to shoes...


----------



## Baglove4now

This is so out of my comfort zone...


----------



## HappybytheC

Baglove4now said:


> This is so out of my comfort zone...


Is it the dark pink 21A? I was so tempted but passed. When I see this picture I regret it ! The pictures from my SA showed a little bit lighter pink, yours is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Baglove4now

HappybytheC said:


> Is it the dark pink 21A? I was so tempted but passed. When I see this picture I regret it ! The pictures from my SA showed a little bit lighter pink, yours is absolutely beautiful!


Yes, it is 21A dark pink. I can’t capture the real shade though. I am a neutral girl so I am still confused about this purchase. However, my husband + my mom + my kids all say it looks good on me so I guess …


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Going to Starbucks to relax.../


----------



## cajhingle

On rotations


----------



## hlzpenguin

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 5114163
> 
> On rotations


That blue chevron looks so pretty!


----------



## XCCX

hlzpenguin said:


> That blue chevron looks so pretty!


Must be 15S right @cajhingle ?


----------



## mariatd

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 5114163
> 
> On rotations


Looks like you keep your bags in a drawer.   I love that idea!!


----------



## cajhingle

hlzpenguin said:


> That blue chevron looks so pret
> 
> 
> XCCX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be 15S right @cajhingle ?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so. My fun bag
Click to expand...


----------



## DesignerDarling

Just purchased this Dior Mitzah to add a pop of color to my Trendy.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Wearing my 21A boy to dinner ❤️


----------



## sammytheMUA

Perfect summer bag


----------



## catchingfireflies

sammytheMUA said:


> Perfect summer bag
> View attachment 5114937
> View attachment 5114938


You have great style!! Love your looks


----------



## platanoparty

sammytheMUA said:


> Perfect summer bag
> View attachment 5114937
> View attachment 5114938


Ooh I love this combo! You look so refreshing. I have found myself being a big fan of light yellow over the last year, you have inspired me to try it out. Beautiful bag!


----------



## XCCX

sammytheMUA said:


> Perfect summer bag
> View attachment 5114937
> View attachment 5114938


So beautiful! You’re torturing me lol
I made a solid decision to get the CF in white (supper happy about it) but the boy bag is so beautiful too! Love your outfit!


----------



## sammytheMUA

catchingfireflies said:


> You have great style!! Love your looks





platanoparty said:


> Ooh I love this combo! You look so refreshing. I have found myself being a big fan of light yellow over the last year, you have inspired me to try it out. Beautiful bag!





XCCX said:


> So beautiful! You’re torturing me lol
> I made a solid decision to get the CF in white (supper happy about it) but the boy bag is so beautiful too! Love your outfit!


Thank you for the sweet compliments! This bag works so well with my spring and summer wardrobe!! I love linen texture clothing and light colors ❤️.


----------



## Bagventures

Lunch on patio


----------



## mc79638

Beautiful bag. I know what you mean. I also used to have only neutral colors. This year I got few colored bags and Loving the change. Try it out with neutral clothes e.g. white.



Baglove4now said:


> This is so out of my comfort zone...


----------



## Bags_4_life

Recently on the golf course ⛳️


----------



## mandaron

Just purchased this beauty!!!! She’ll be here tomorrow or Tuesday! I’m so excited- will post some action shots


----------



## curated_lux_collection

Last picture with one of my favourite Chanels


----------



## amna72

Love this little mini


----------



## ashin121

Just got my new 21a dark beige medium cch! I was debating between the small (old mini) and the medium (old small). Im so glad I went with the medium. I'm 5'3 xs/0/00 for reference. 

 (Sorry for the messy room and mirror! Just got back from camping. My 2yo loves the mirror so his hand prints and saliva is smeared everywhere).


----------



## llh914

Dropped by the Chanel boutique today with my beige 19 and slingbacks!


----------



## balen.girl

2 more bags in June..


----------



## XCCX

llh914 said:


> Dropped by the Chanel boutique today with my beige 19 and slingbacks!
> 
> View attachment 5118492


Fabulous!


----------



## llh914

XCCX said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Cartier x Chanel


----------



## TheBagLady20

Baglove4now said:


> This is so out of my comfort zone...



I had a red bag that was out of my comfort zone and sat in my closet for over a year and I recently started using it “every day for a week” as per a tpf members suggestion and I now use the bag daily because I love it. Once you get over the initial hump it’s easy to use.


----------



## TheBagLady20

sammytheMUA said:


> Perfect summer bag
> View attachment 5114937
> View attachment 5114938



Love!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## 336

Picking up a pair of shoes today...


----------



## Rami00

XCCX said:


> Cartier x Chanel


Beautiful shot! That bag is sooooo pretty


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful shot! That bag is sooooo pretty


Thank you so much


----------



## Hanna Wilson

XCCX said:


> Cartier x Chanel
> 
> View attachment 5119510


Beautiful


----------



## XCCX

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## kcrs95

This is my bag. All the tag says is “flapbag”. Does anyone know the actual name of the bag?  (It’s an older style)


----------



## RuthieStyle

kcrs95 said:


> This is my bag. All the tag says is “flapbag”. Does anyone know the actual name of the bag?  (It’s an older style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120199
> View attachment 5120205


This looks like the CC Waiter flap bag! I don't see this one too often. How do you like it? Seems like a nice daily bag!


----------



## kcrs95

RuthieStyle said:


> This looks like the CC Waiter flap bag! I don't see this one too often. How do you like it? Seems like a nice daily bag!




I love it because it had 2 pockets on the inside!  However, I’m looking to sell it because I’ve overindulged in purchases lately (21C and 21A).


----------



## kcrs95

RuthieStyle said:


> This looks like the CC Waiter flap bag! I don't see this one too often. How do you like it? Seems like a nice daily bag!


And thank you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my pink mini.


----------



## luxuryamanda

Bought this special edition medium classic flap today! So happy to have her in my bag collection!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kuschelnudde

Went shopping today with my Jumbo


----------



## creamcamellias

delete


----------



## sexyladyyy

Sharing my quick errand date with my boy last week


----------



## Jereni

ijustneedthis said:


> Love your valextra - this bag looks sooo well done



Thank you! I adore that bag. I will get probably get another one depending on what colors come out. It’s a FANTASTIC bag.


----------



## Jereni

Chanel and Rothys!


----------



## luxuryamanda

This C19 medium is now my fav everyday and travel bag!


----------



## XCCX

luxuryamanda said:


> This C19 medium is now my fav everyday and travel bag!


You look great and that is a great bag there!


----------



## thundercloud

My OOTD for lunch with my sisters.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Purrsey

Jereni said:


> Chanel and Rothys!
> 
> View attachment 5121987


Where are these shoes from? They look classy and comfy.

*Edit - sorry i didnt know Rothys are shoes lol. They pair so well it makes me smile.


----------



## XCCX

Compact today!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Finally rotated back around to this beauty. It’s been a minute since I’ve carried this 2.55. Love this bag! This impending price increase reminded me of the bags I have and haven’t had a chance to use that much and need to enjoy


----------



## fuzzyfreckle

One flashy Chanel I own...love it!


----------



## thundercloud

fuzzyfreckle said:


> One flashy Chanel I own...love it!


Love it! I have that in a reissue WOC (posted above in this thread). It was love the first time I saw it and tried it on. It's the perfect light champagne gold to me! 


atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally rotated back around to this beauty. It’s been a minute since I’ve carried this 2.55. Love this bag! This impending price increase reminded me of the bags I have and haven’t had a chance to use that much and need to enjoy


Beautiful reissue!  I need to do the same with my bags.


----------



## redjellybean

My new boy comes home with me today.


----------



## XCCX

redjellybean said:


> My new boy comes home with me today.


SO beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Jereni

Purrsey said:


> Where are these shoes from? They look classy and comfy.
> 
> *Edit - sorry i didnt know Rothys are shoes lol. They pair so well it makes me smile.



So you just discovered Rothys? OMG. An amazing world of comfort and colors awaits you…

If you hadn’t already learned this - they are washable and can therefore be refreshed to look as good as new whenever you want. So they last forever, basically.


----------



## Purrsey

Jereni said:


> So you just discovered Rothys? OMG. An amazing world of comfort and colors awaits you…
> 
> If you hadn’t already learned this - they are washable and can therefore be refreshed to look as good as new whenever you want. So they last forever, basically.


I'm not so sure if it's because it's not popular in my country or even if it's available here (online shop aside) or maybe I've just been living under the rock haha.
Yes I Googled it yesterday. Maybe wanna pick up a pair or two to try! Thanks.


----------



## Jereni

Purrsey said:


> I'm not so sure if it's because it's not popular in my country or even if it's available here (online shop aside) or maybe I've just been living under the rock haha.
> Yes I Googled it yesterday. Maybe wanna pick up a pair or two to try! Thanks.



Oh I didn’t mean it like you are late to the party or anything - it’s not like everyone in the US is aware of them. I just meant that if you’ve recently discovered them, there’s so much fun to be had!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Lookelou

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally rotated back around to this beauty. It’s been a minute since I’ve carried this 2.55. Love this bag! This impending price increase reminded me of the bags I have and haven’t had a chance to use that much and need to enjoy


I have this one too!  Mine is the reverse chevron version and I too love it.  This is my go to fall back bag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Lookelou said:


> I have this one too!  Mine is the reverse chevron version and I too love it.  This is my go to fall back bag!


I bet the reverse cheveron is beautiful!


----------



## mlitmo

My iridescent beauty


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## joohwangee22

Just got this baby yesterday  my new mini top handle


----------



## mialiami

A vintage Chanel. Love it so much!


----------



## mialiami




----------



## mandaron

ashin121 said:


> Just got my new 21a dark beige medium cch! I was debating between the small (old mini) and the medium (old small). Im so glad I went with the medium. I'm 5'3 xs/0/00 for reference.
> 
> (Sorry for the messy room and mirror! Just got back from camping. My 2yo loves the mirror so his hand prints and saliva is smeared everywhere).
> 
> View attachment 5117714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117716


This is the next bag I want to get! So I this medium the old small size? I wonder why they did that


----------



## ashin121

mandaron said:


> This is the next bag I want to get! So I this medium the old small size? I wonder why they did that


Yes! It's the medium (old small) but the tag states Large. It's $4500. I just count the diamond/quilts. It's 7 across. The small (old mini) is 6 across and the new mini (old extra mini) is 5 across. Or i go by price. Idk why they made it confusing. 
Good luck! Hopefully there won't be another price increase on it tomorrow. The rumor is split. It just went up on June 8th by $200 usd


----------



## ashin121

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally rotated back around to this beauty. It’s been a minute since I’ve carried this 2.55. Love this bag! This impending price increase reminded me of the bags I have and haven’t had a chance to use that much and need to enjoy


Right??? It's hard to believe that by tomorrow you'll be carrying a $9000+ usd bag. I was telling myself that about my purses and that I should take them out more.


----------



## XCCX

Bag of the day


----------



## mlitmo

I hopped on the chanel thong sandal late but I’m obsessed with these rainbow ones from last year. Paired with my iridescent 19


----------



## Bagventures

Pastel kind of day…


----------



## mandaron

ashin121 said:


> Yes! It's the medium (old small) but the tag states Large. It's $4500. I just count the diamond/quilts. It's 7 across. The small (old mini) is 6 across and the new mini (old extra mini) is 5 across. Or i go by price. Idk why they made it confusing.
> Good luck! Hopefully there won't be another price increase on it tomorrow. The rumor is split. It just went up on June 8th by $200 usd



Another price increase?!!?  why would they do another one if it just went up last month? That’s super annoying to me. If it does go up again I might pass. They are getting ridiculous with these increases…..it is a beautiful bag though.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caramel flap.


----------



## HappybytheC

Boy of the day!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Perks of working from home


----------



## ashin121

That time when my babies met my other babies.   (last night after bath)


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel Rainbow Ombre Reissue bag






Chanel Embellished Gloves



Chanel Sparkly Deauville Tote



Chanel Suspenders




Chanel Earmuffs


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel Sparkly Sequins Gold Silver Ombre mini flap bag


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## TheBagLady20

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5126159
> View attachment 5126160


I love your outfit/bag pairings. So lovely!


----------



## TheBagLady20

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 5126073
> View attachment 5126074
> 
> Chanel Sparkly Sequins Gold Silver Ombre mini flap bag



This has to be the best Chanel bag I’ve ever seen!  It is so much fun!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

TheBagLady20 said:


> I love your outfit/bag pairings. So lovely!


Thank you so much @TheBagLady20


----------



## KG415

My cambon line card holder and key holder at work! The card holder holds my work ID that lets me into the building and the key holder holds our building keys.


----------



## Sylly

This was taken a few weeks ago; I was trying on a dress at the mall, and the sight of my gorgeous iridescent blue classic flap hanging on the hook made me take a picture of her.  

Then later at lunch my bff’s jumbo and my small posed for another picture.


----------



## Sylly

Jereni said:


> Chanel and Rothys!
> 
> View attachment 5121987


I looooove this shade of green, what season is it from?
And I think I need to try Rothy’s too! Never had a pair, sounds like I am missing out!


----------



## iamyumi

*

*
date night with navy square mini* *


----------



## Sylly

And this is from today; when the sun shines on my white iridescent it glows like a pearl!


----------



## XCCX

Sylly said:


> And this is from today; when the sun shines on my white iridescent it glows like a pearl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126540


Stunning!!!


----------



## balen.girl

First day after lockdown, went to Chanel and pick up something.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Date night with hubby and my coco handle


----------



## LadyBond

Sylly said:


> And this is from today; when the sun shines on my white iridescent it glows like a pearl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126540




Lovely! Did you had to spray it to avoid color transfer?


----------



## Tuned83

I did a bit of handbag maintenance today. Haven't seen that ghw jumbo in over a year. Thought shd get it out of the box.


----------



## Sylly

anj_09 said:


> Lovely! Did you had to spray it to avoid color transfer?


Thank you. Actually I have been trying to decide whether or not to spray this one. I have used Carbon Pro spray on all my light colored bags that are not iridescent or metallic with no issues, since I have heard some say you should not use it on metallics or iridescent bags. My last three purchases have been iridescents and metallic. Some say the spray can dull the finish, which scares me. 

So I have been too nervous to try yet. At this point I have just been super careful to wear them only with white or very light clothes. You can’t see in this picture, but I was wearing denim shorts with a white top, so I took a small ribbon and tied the chain together inside the bag so it was hitting just a couple of inches higher on my body, so it would not touch my denim shorts.

So I have just been using strategic wardrobe arrangement at this point.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Tuned83 said:


> I did a bit of handbag maintenance today. Haven't seen that ghw jumbo in over a year. Thought shd get it out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127193


I love that so black jumbo!!


----------



## Tuned83

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I love that so black jumbo!!


That's my favourite bag in my small band of bags. Thanks X


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took another CF out today that I haven’t cycled back to recently. This is one of my favorites from 20B. Hope everyone has a great 4th holiday!


----------



## Tuned83

Jereni said:


> So you just discovered Rothys? OMG. An amazing world of comfort and colors awaits you…
> 
> If you hadn’t already learned this - they are washable and can therefore be refreshed to look as good as new whenever you want. So they last forever, basically.



Have never heard of the brand either. Not sure will find stocked in the UK but will defo give it a try.


----------



## Jereni

Sylly said:


> I looooove this shade of green, what season is it from?
> And I think I need to try Rothy’s too! Never had a pair, sounds like I am missing out!



Thanks - this is the green from the current season, 21A! So there may still be some left!

In this pic it did some out slightly more emerald than the green is in real life, but it’s not too far off.


----------



## Angpiggy

First time bring her out....love 21A beige


----------



## Sylly

Angpiggy said:


> First time bring her out....love 21A beige


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cindy05

Happy weekend y’all. I think this jumbo goes well with the gucci mules.


----------



## Angpiggy

Sylly said:


> GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you....love beige from Chanel


----------



## Venessa84

Some action shots 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
with my Chanel pieces since my last post on this thread


----------



## goodcrush

Venessa84 said:


> Some action shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127389
> View attachment 5127390
> View attachment 5127391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my Chanel pieces since my last post on this thread




Curious how much you enjoy your denim. Do you find you have to be careful with the material at all?


----------



## cindy05

Happy birthday, America.


----------



## jooon

Angpiggy said:


> First time bring her out....love 21A beige


I'm with you. I love 21A beige!!!! 



cindy05 said:


> Happy birthday, America.


Gorgeous red! Which season is this from?


----------



## cindy05

jooon said:


> I'm with you. I love 21A beige!!!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous red! Which season is this from?


Thank you. 18b.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cindy05 said:


> Happy birthday, America.
> 
> View attachment 5127756


Love this!!


----------



## 911snowball

Venessa, LOVE  Neiman Marcus cheeseburgers !  Bag looks fab, I missed this one and really regret not getting the denim. So lightweight and easy to wear!


----------



## Marlee

Shopping in Amsterdam with my small GHW flap


----------



## amna72

White Caviar 21a medium and new sandals which I got on sale


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Marlee said:


> Shopping in Amsterdam with my small GHW flap
> 
> View attachment 5128281


It looks like a beautiful Hermès scarf, isn’t it?


----------



## Jereni

Marlee said:


> Shopping in Amsterdam with my small GHW flap
> 
> View attachment 5128281



Nice! The Chanel boutique in Amsterdam has one of the most stunning building exteriors I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Marlee

Hanna Wilson said:


> It looks like a beautiful Hermès scarf, isn’t it?



Yes indeed! It’s actually two colorways of Marche du Zambeze worn together, I love the way all the colors look together  



Jereni said:


> Nice! The Chanel boutique in Amsterdam has one of the most stunning building exteriors I’ve ever seen.



It does look nice, but I think the exterior of the building they were located temporarily until a few years ago was gorgeous, made from glass ‘bricks’


----------



## Jereni

Marlee said:


> It does look nice, but I think the exterior of the building they were located temporarily until a few years ago was gorgeous, made from glass ‘bricks’



Oh yeah that’s the one I meant, didn’t realize that was a temporary spot. It’s been a few years since I was there.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Marlee said:


> Yes indeed! It’s actually two colorways of Marche du Zambeze worn together, I love the way all the colors look together
> 
> 
> 
> It does look nice, but I think the exterior of the building they were located temporarily until a few years ago was gorgeous, made from glass ‘bricks’


Yes, the combination of colors is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Marlee

Jereni said:


> Oh yeah that’s the one I meant, didn’t realize that was a temporary spot. It’s been a few years since I was there.



Chanel was located there while their own boutique was being rebuilt, and Hermès is now located in the glass building, it’s stunning!


----------



## ashin121

Tuned83 said:


> I did a bit of handbag maintenance today. Haven't seen that ghw jumbo in over a year. Thought shd get it out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127193


She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Purrsey

Hardly have chance to enjoy long day out nor play dressy-dressy with my bags due to social restriction. Weekend spa day with my SF Jumbo.


----------



## XCCX

Woke up to this beauty


----------



## amna72

My very old single flap Jumbo in lambskin, love it


----------



## Rami00

Chocolate


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Chocolate
> View attachment 5129475


Congratulations on scoring this beauty before the price increase!


----------



## Rami00

XCCX said:


> Congratulations on scoring this beauty before the price increase!


Thank you!!! I was chasing this one for a while and it came right before the price increase.


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!!! I was chasing this one for a while and it came right before the price increase.


That’s amazing! So happy for you  
You’ll rock that luxurious bag!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rami00 said:


> Chocolate
> View attachment 5129475


So gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Rami00

Such a pretty pink


----------



## l.ch.

Rami00 said:


> Chocolate
> View attachment 5129475


I really like your dress! Would you mind telling me where is it from?


----------



## Sylly

Continuing my habit of matching my lipstick to my handbag. Today, it was completely accidental; I had to laugh when I realized how the gun metal case of the lipstick was the perfect match for today’s bag


----------



## XCCX

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5129703
> View attachment 5129704


So beautiful!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you so much @XCCX, very kind of you.


----------



## Rami00

l.ch. said:


> I really like your dress! Would you mind telling me where is it from?


Thank you! It’s from Aritzia.


----------



## l.ch.

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It’s from Aritzia.


And the dog! I just want to hug him/her..


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It’s from Aritzia.


Gingy looks so over it.


----------



## GilaBag

This is my first ever white bag, quite worried about colour transfer as I have lots of dark clothing.
But so far the white caviar seems unblemished.


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Gingy looks so over it.


Always dramatic lol


----------



## LVovely

Dinner with my caramel Chanel


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It’s from Aritzia.


Always the most cheerful


----------



## XCCX

GilaBag said:


> This is my first ever white bag, quite worried about colour transfer as I have lots of dark clothing.
> But so far the white caviar seems unblemished.
> 
> View attachment 5129978


Looking great! I wore my white Chanel 19 out today for the first time so I totally understand the stress lol looking great!


----------



## XCCX

… L O V E …


----------



## LVovely

XCCX said:


> … L O V E …
> 
> View attachment 5130253


Beautiful 19 and may I add: your hands are so immaculate !! Any beauty secrets you want to share ?


----------



## XCCX

lovelyrita said:


> Beautiful 19 and may I add: your hands are so immaculate !! Any beauty secrets you want to share ?


Oh thank you  but believe me it must be the lighting or something because they’re not like that in real life I just checked them now


----------



## mlitmo

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 5126063
> 
> Chanel Rainbow Ombre Reissue bag
> 
> View attachment 5126064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126065
> 
> Chanel Embellished Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5126066
> 
> Chanel Sparkly Deauville Tote
> 
> View attachment 5126067
> 
> Chanel Suspenders
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126068
> 
> Chanel Earmuffs



love love love!! I need to follow you on insta!


----------



## Louisianna

lovelyrita said:


> Dinner with my caramel Chanel
> View attachment 5130203


Such a beautiful bag and color....


----------



## amna72

My pearl beige Jumbo


----------



## GilaBag

XCCX said:


> Looking great! I wore my white Chanel 19 out today for the first time so I totally understand the stress lol looking great!


 Thanks. Your bag is exquisite too. Yes I agree with the previous poster about your immaculate hand


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my Beige Claire kinda a lil too much!


----------



## XCCX

GilaBag said:


> Thanks. Your bag is exquisite too. Yes I agree with the previous poster about your immaculate hand


You guys are so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying the sunshine with my new WOC


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## balen.girl

Heavy rain all day and I don’t know what to do. So… Just play around with my kids. The idea is to take pictures of our favorite stuff in the house..


----------



## amna72

My 20s caviar pink medium


----------



## DrTootr

Mixing some fashion with the beauty today, what's in my bag ...Chanel Factory 5 edition


----------



## Purselover86

Ready for the Weekened!


----------



## Dextersmom

At the carwash.  This is definitely the bag of summer for me.


----------



## ParisToBerlin

Not the best lighting but I took my Chanel flap to the Victoria and Albert museum exhibition called “Bags: Inside Out”.

I recommend it for bag lovers in London!


----------



## ashin121

ParisToBerlin said:


> Not the best lighting but I took my Chanel flap to the Victoria and Albert museum exhibition called “Bags: Inside Out”.
> 
> I recommend it for bag lovers in London!
> 
> View attachment 5132312
> 
> View attachment 5132310
> View attachment 5132311


That's so amazing.  I would love to go.  Did all the people who went there carry nice bags as well? I bet the purses on display as well as the spectators were all nice! Double treat. If there ever were a tpf meet up or conference, it should be held there!


----------



## nesia69

My WOC waiting to be taken


----------



## ParisToBerlin

ashin121 said:


> That's so amazing.  I would love to go.  Did all the people who went there carry nice bags as well? I bet the purses on display as well as the spectators were all nice! Double treat. If there ever were a tpf meet up or conference, it should be held there!



Haha yes, I did spot some nice bags while in the queue to get into the museum.


----------



## balen.girl

My 21A dark pink in action..


----------



## authballerinaxo

Purrsey said:


> No gatherings nor party this pandemic. Brought her out to buy lunch and come home. Lol.
> 
> This batch is super puffy. Feels like a mini pillow.


Sooo gorgeous! I hope my first flap is this puffy


----------



## cha-nel

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 5126063
> 
> Chanel Rainbow Ombre Reissue bag
> 
> View attachment 5126064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126065
> 
> Chanel Embellished Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5126066
> 
> Chanel Sparkly Deauville Tote
> 
> View attachment 5126067
> 
> Chanel Suspenders
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126068
> 
> Chanel Earmuffs



The suspenders are so cute!!!


----------



## redjellybean

Me and my WOC


----------



## ashin121

ParisToBerlin said:


> Haha yes, I did spot some nice bags while in the queue to get into the museum.


The spectators literally become the art for the museum as well. So amazing. I was eyeing your purse too! ❤


----------



## schaef179

Saturday night going out for dinner


----------



## luv2shop_78

A day on the lake ☀⚓


----------



## XCCX

luv2shop_78 said:


> A day on the lake ☀⚓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133069


----------



## mandaron

nesia69 said:


> My WOC waiting to be taken
> View attachment 5132593


ooooh I’ve been looking for this WOC with the gold


----------



## deb68nc

Sunday outing with my blue


----------



## Bagventures

On family outings this weekend…


----------



## amna72

My one and only small CCH in lambskin


----------



## yenniemc

Sylly said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago; I was trying on a dress at the mall, and the sight of my gorgeous iridescent blue classic flap hanging on the hook made me take a picture of her.
> 
> Then later at lunch my bff’s jumbo and my small posed for another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126450
> View attachment 5126451


Love these! What season was this blue?


----------



## Bags_4_life

ParisToBerlin said:


> Not the best lighting but I took my Chanel flap to the Victoria and Albert museum exhibition called “Bags: Inside Out”.
> 
> I recommend it for bag lovers in London!
> 
> View attachment 5132312
> 
> View attachment 5132310
> View attachment 5132311


I’m going to this next month, I can’t wait! Now what bag to wear, that’s what I’m still trying to decide


----------



## Sylly

yenniemc said:


> Love these! What season was this blue?


The blue is from 19S. It is extra special to me because my BFF and I bought them at 31 Rue Cambon.


----------



## Sylly

A perfect pair


----------



## ashin121

Out with my newest
Family photos


Wedding


----------



## jc3881

ashin121 said:


> Out with my newest
> 
> View attachment 5135408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135410



Love both of your outfits!!   Is that the CCH from 21A in dark beige? How are you liking the color/have you found it easy to match with your wardrobe? I feel like Chanel beiges can sometimes be deceivingly neutral and difficult to match with clothes depending on the undertone.


----------



## ashin121

jc3881 said:


> Love both of your outfits!!   Is that the CCH from 21A in dark beige? How are you liking the color/have you found it easy to match with your wardrobe? I feel like Chanel beiges can sometimes be deceivingly neutral and difficult to match with clothes depending on the undertone.


Thank you  it is the 21a dark beige in medium (old small). It's super easy to match. I have a 15b caramel boy bag that i think was harder to match because it's darker. I like that it doesn't have the yellow undertone like the beige Clair.


----------



## jc3881

ashin121 said:


> Thank you  it is the 21a dark beige in medium (old small). It's super easy to match. I have a 15b caramel boy bag that i think was harder to match because it's darker. I like that it doesn't have the yellow undertone like the beige Clair.



Thank you for the insight! I am also not a fan of the yellow undertone in Beige Clair and find it hard to match my wardrobe. I was worried I would run into a similar issue with the 21A beige so I didn't buy but may have to reconsider.


----------



## Criscam

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post photographs of your Chanels in action here.
> 
> Remember to watermark your photographs if possible.
> 
> The previous thread can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/photos-of-your-chanel-in-action-880104.html


Does anyone know how to post a new thread. I cannot find the icon on my phone


----------



## ashin121

jc3881 said:


> Thank you for the insight! I am also not a fan of the yellow undertone in Beige Clair and find it hard to match my wardrobe. I was worried I would run into a similar issue with the 21A beige so I didn't buy but may have to reconsider.


Hoping that you're able to get one!


----------



## Purrsey

Shopping with CF


----------



## minami

Ms coral went to vaccination with me


----------



## XCCX




----------



## asya.khan

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 17B beauty and CC sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4837148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837149


Gorgeous color- sometimes pink, sometimes red! It matches perfectly with the Liberty print mask I have this same print in a sundress and a coffee mug and now I am thinking to get the button-down blouse version...


----------



## asya.khan

Rxandbags said:


> Recently purchased but not used enough, 12A red new clutch with chain.
> 
> Such a cute, spacious piece for easy carry! Bring it back Chanel!!
> 
> View attachment 4833241


Oh wow, I love the shape of this! I like it so much more than woc... I hope they bring it back too!


----------



## minami

My beloved blue chevron cch


----------



## mcpro

Chanel mini rectangle and the Chanel rope sandals


----------



## Dextersmom

asya.khan said:


> Gorgeous color- sometimes pink, sometimes red! It matches perfectly with the Liberty print mask I have this same print in a sundress and a coffee mug and now I am thinking to get the button-down blouse version...


Thank you.


----------



## LadyBond

Taking a break from work and went out for lunch today. Nice day out!


----------



## ccgonz

ashin121 said:


> Just got my new 21a dark beige medium cch! I was debating between the small (old mini) and the medium (old small). Im so glad I went with the medium. I'm 5'3 xs/0/00 for reference.
> 
> (Sorry for the messy room and mirror! Just got back from camping. My 2yo loves the mirror so his hand prints and saliva is smeared everywhere).
> 
> View attachment 5117714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117716


Absolutely love this color


----------



## GAN

At the French restaurant. Using my new tweed mini reissue for my lunch date  




Under normal day light


----------



## volleyball12

Navy Boy


----------



## XCCX

My beige beauties


----------



## XCCX

A beautiful pile


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took my 2.55 out to the Chanel boutique today. This bag is a better crossbody than the medium CF.


----------



## Bags_4_life

On the way to dinner.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> A beautiful pile
> 
> View attachment 5138487


Love your 19's!  A great trio!


----------



## XCCX

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love your 19's!  A great trio!


Thank you!!!


----------



## XCCX

Pearly white goodness..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Going out for the day and realized my Fossil mauve-pink bag exactly matches my Chanel mauve-pink o-case. Never realized this until today   I like my Fossil bag a bit more now!


----------



## Lisa8323

She’s so pretty! Bringing her out for dinner tonight


----------



## Tuned83

ParisToBerlin said:


> Not the best lighting but I took my Chanel flap to the Victoria and Albert museum exhibition called “Bags: Inside Out”.
> 
> I recommend it for bag lovers in London!
> 
> View attachment 5132312
> 
> View attachment 5132310
> View attachment 5132311


will try to check it out. My poor husband will love being dragged around this exhibition...


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Swtshan7

Chanel cc university bag  in the passenger seat


----------



## GloWW0rM

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5140502



Oh no, now I think I need a square mini in a sunset colour like this. I think I’m in love!


----------



## GloWW0rM

Duplicate post


----------



## GloWW0rM

Tuned83 said:


> will try to check it out. My poor husband will love being dragged around this exhibition...


TPF meet-up?


----------



## Dextersmom

gigidob said:


> Oh no, now I think I need a square mini in a sunset colour like this. I think I’m in love!


It is a very happy and bright shade of red.


----------



## Bagventures

Friday afternoon…


----------



## Rami00

Black and brown!!


----------



## am1ly

My mini 2.55 in RHW


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Black and brown!!


What a lovely brown !


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Black and brown!!


So beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

XCCX said:


> Pearly white goodness..
> 
> View attachment 5139876


I love this picture @XCCX; muted background and your bag being the star!


----------



## XCCX

Hanna Wilson said:


> I love this picture @XCCX; muted background and your bag being the star!


Thank you!


----------



## cajhingle

Real ‘boy’ wears pink


----------



## pillsandpurses

Wine tasting with the Boy


----------



## Sylly

I have been admiring my 17K iridescent purple reissue with rainbow hardware and matching cardholder.
Photos do not do them justice, they are even prettier in person.


----------



## balen.girl

Before & After..


----------



## jolibe

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 5137836
> 
> 
> Taking a break from work and went out for lunch today. Nice day out!


stunning bag !!LOVE it


----------



## GloWW0rM

Off for my second Covid vaccine with this beauty


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## GloWW0rM

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5144648
> View attachment 5144649



I love your outfits of the day! As a mum to two children under three, I am living vicariously through you with those stunning dresses and shoes  my life now is jeans and P448s ha ha


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5140502



How it glows!!! 



Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5144648
> View attachment 5144649



Omg haha this pic has me so terrified like WHAAAA? Be safe, little bag!


----------



## BB8

Jereni said:


> How it glows!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg haha this pic has me so terrified like WHAAAA? Be safe, little bag!


Your second comment: my first reaction too!


----------



## topglamchic

Chanel o pouch in crumpled calfskin and sherling detailing

paired with 

Gucci snakeskin Princeton shoes with fur.


----------



## comicmaggie

xayayayax said:


> Off to run errands and visit in-laws for dinner
> View attachment 5092181


 may i ask how much this was? thanks!


----------



## elenachoe

My minis and BA !


----------



## amna72

Travelling with my Pearl Crush lambskin Pochette


----------



## MsSusan

On the beach with square WOC


----------



## fsadeli

my WOC ❤️


----------



## Clb09

Not sure Iif anyone celebrates their dating anniversary after getting married but we still do. Going out for dating anniv dinner with my Chevron CF in ivory. In sunlight, almost look kinda white. Makes me really happy whenever I carry it out!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Out with the family


----------



## XCCX

The shade of the 20K beige is everything in my opinion


----------



## miumiu666

Hello everyone. 
My only chanel currently, but it is so pretty to me.
Suede Patchwork 2.55 Reissue i think the year is 98.
I usually carry quite a bit so the 2.55 is a bit small for me but she fits perfect in my 2012 cassis balenciaga city along with the rest of my belongings, and was easy to pull out when I didn’t need everything on me. 
Hope everyone had a lovely day.


----------



## Venessa84

couturequeen said:


> Out with the family
> 
> View attachment 5146334



Yay bag twins!! Love this boy!


----------



## elenachoe

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my pink mini.


Sooo pretty what series is this,.?


----------



## XCCX

Loved it so much  had to order the white ones too!!!


----------



## l.ch.

miumiu666 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My only chanel currently, but it is so pretty to me.
> Suede Patchwork 2.55 Reissue i think the year is 98.
> I usually carry quite a bit so the 2.55 is a bit small for me but she fits perfect in my 2012 cassis balenciaga city along with the rest of my belongings, and was easy to pull out when I didn’t need everything on me.
> Hope everyone had a lovely day.
> 
> View attachment 5146978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146980


I know that we’re on the Chanel forum, but your bal is wonderful!


----------



## ditzydi

My girlfriends are taking me out for a very belated birthday dinner.  Going to wear my Target+Alexis dress and my woc.


----------



## Dextersmom

elenachoe said:


> Sooo pretty what series is this,.?


Thank you.    It was from 18S.


----------



## XCCX

Ta da!


----------



## Coach Superfan

if you all love to see bags in action, go to Instagram and follow

ihearts0cal

(that's a zero in "socal")

I promise you will not be disappointed.

One of her posts:


----------



## GloWW0rM

Coach Superfan said:


> if you all love to see bags in action, go to Instagram and follow
> 
> ihearts0cal
> 
> (that's a zero in "socal")
> 
> I promise you will not be disappointed.
> 
> One of her posts:
> View attachment 5150243


Based on this photo alone I shouldn’t as there are so many pretty things


----------



## m.g.s.c

My first Chanel piece!! I’m so excited to add more.


----------



## XCCX

Battle of the whites!


----------



## Roe

Cant stop looking at her


----------



## deb68nc

I love this new crossbody it’s been my go to since i got it!!


----------



## Roe




----------



## MBUIOGVA

Roe said:


> Cant stop looking at her


Hello, 
Would you please share the color code of this beauty ?  What season is it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Keeping me company for the 2nd shot.


----------



## ashin121

m.g.s.c said:


> My first Chanel piece!! I’m so excited to add more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150911
> View attachment 5150913


Congrats!!! Enjoy her! She's beautiful


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Ultimate Soft riding shotgun


----------



## Roe

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello,
> Would you please share the color code of this beauty ?  What season is it?



Rose
I can't recall the code as I'm not home.  I will let you know later on


----------



## Luv n bags

My favorite style.  Haven’t used this in almost 2 years!


----------



## balen.girl

Rain or shine, I will go..
Can’t wait to open the box..!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my iridescent dark charcoal mini.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday!


----------



## elenachoe

My 20p beige BA and cc slides


----------



## XCCX




----------



## hlzpenguin

My only WOC. Love it.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Took my medium classic flap out on a casual date night.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Took my medium classic flap out on a casual date night. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5153416


----------



## Milosmum0307

sorry for the double post.  Total accident.


----------



## silliex

Went shopping with my best friend today and we picked up a little something for ourselves!


----------



## XCCX

silliex said:


> Went shopping with my best friend today and we picked up a little something for ourselves!
> View attachment 5153432
> View attachment 5153433


Love your look!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

gigidob said:


> I love your outfits of the day! As a mum to two children under three, I am living vicariously through you with those stunning dresses and shoes  my life now is jeans and P448s ha ha


Simple outfits (jeans, shirts, blazers, flat shoes) can be so lovely and stylish. I admire them all the time on different people and lovely members of this community. Personally I love bright colors and I buy a lot of colorful dresses and accessories but I can definitely see a beauty in black, beige, brown, grey outfits.


----------



## slkh90




----------



## l.ch.

elenachoe said:


> My 20p beige BA and cc slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153130
> View attachment 5153131


The slides are wonderful!


----------



## l.ch.

slkh90 said:


> View attachment 5154237


Such a unique bag! (I’m I crazy for being more drawn to seasonal bags than the classics?  )


----------



## l.ch.

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my medium classic flap out on a casual date night.


It looks great crossbody on you! Never thought that a medium classic could be worn crossbody!


----------



## Roe

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5154043
> View attachment 5154044


What color is that? Simply gorgeous


----------



## elenachoe

l.ch. said:


> The slides are wonderful!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roe said:


> What color is that? Simply gorgeous


It is not the most recent bag unfortunately, it is from 1990 with real gold-plated hardware; as you can see from the picture of the box the color is L-4.


----------



## Roe

Hanna Wilson said:


> It is not the most recent bag unfortunately, it is from 1990 with real gold-plated hardware; as you can see from the picture of the box the color is L-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154476


Its stunning. Such a great piece.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roe said:


> Its stunning. Such a great piece.


I think so too. It is unfortunate Chanel is not doing real gold-plating anymore  It was one of the features that really made the brand stand apart.


----------



## sinny1

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5154043
> View attachment 5154044


This is breath taking! Can I ask what series is yours?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5154043
> View attachment 5154044


Pretty in Red!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

sinny1 said:


> This is breath taking! Can I ask what series is yours?


The bag is from 1990 (actually it might be between 1989 and 1991), it has a seven digits serial number that starts with 1.


----------



## amna72

Very pink today


----------



## white houses

amna72 said:


> Very pink today



love it!!


----------



## white houses

Airport travel day!


----------



## cindy05

Wore my small coco handle out to my birthday  dinner this evening.


----------



## YEANETT

First time going out with my caramelly beauty ❤️ Bad picture taken from the front seat, but she is still gorgeous


----------



## Milosmum0307

l.ch. said:


> It looks great crossbody on you! Never thought that a medium classic could be worn crossbody!


Thanks!  I think it works because I’m very short - 5’2” if I exaggerate.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

YEANETT said:


> First time going out with my caramelly beauty ❤ Bad picture taken from the front seat, but she is still gorgeous


Maybe TMI but I'm over here drooling over that beauty!


----------



## B4GBuff

Well not exactly in action. Just before I went out... Took my pride and joy out today. She doesn't get out very often as I know she can't be replaced.


----------



## amna72

B4GBuff said:


> Well not exactly in action. Just before I went out... Took my pride and joy out today. She doesn't get out very often as I know she can't be replaced.
> View attachment 5157972



Of course, you need to keep that beauty in a great shape! It is gorgeous


----------



## YEANETT

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Maybe TMI but I'm over here drooling over that beauty!


Awww thank you @atlsweetpea11


----------



## B4GBuff

amna72 said:


> Of course, you need to keep that beauty in a great shape! It is gorgeous



Thank you  She is my all time favourite precious handbag. Since Chanel stopped using exotics I know I can never replace this bag as python bags are sparse even in preloved shops. I was lucky to find this and paid the premium for her too. But since bags are meant to be used and not kept as museum pieces I do take her out on special occasions. Like our anniversary


----------



## mc79638

So pretty.


Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5140502


----------



## elenachoe

Mini rectangular caviar & cc sandals


----------



## ggnyc

Milosmum0307 said:


> Took my medium classic flap out on a casual date night.


Looks fab! May I ask how tall you are? I have the same bag and it sadly looks ridiculous on me cross body because I’m tall. It looks great cross body on you!


----------



## cindy05

With my square mini. I had the strap lengthened by Leather Surgeons so that I can wear this cross body. I’m 5’10” (178cm) for reference.


----------



## Winiebean

Out to brunch w my fave chanel


----------



## goodcrush

cindy05 said:


> View attachment 5159089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my square mini. I had the strap lengthened by Leather Surgeons so that I can wear this cross body. I’m 5’10” (178cm) for reference.



Can you share how long the strap was and how much length you added? Also curious the approx cost to do the alteration if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Jjade121

Sunday errands


----------



## cindy05

goodcrush said:


> Can you share how long the strap was and how much length you added? Also curious the approx cost to do the alteration if you don’t mind sharing?


I don’t recall how long it was before I added length. I think I asked them to make the strap drop 25” which is actually slightly too long now. Lol. 23”-24” drop would have been perfect for my height. I tied a string to the bag to the length that I wanted and they followed the length of the string.


----------



## dionneasc

Got ahold of this on the consignment market but so happy with it!!


----------



## Raaz

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5154043
> View attachment 5154044


Simply gorgeous


----------



## Raaz

white houses said:


> Airport travel day!
> View attachment 5156365


Best of both worlds. Bon voyage.


----------



## jenny_c8371

A quick coffee run with my fav mini.


----------



## Raaz

jenny_c8371 said:


> A quick coffee run with my fav mini.
> View attachment 5160323


Beautiful


----------



## Hera_the_Purse

jenny_c8371 said:


> A quick coffee run with my fav mini.
> View attachment 5160323


What kind of cake is this? :o


----------



## elenachoe

jenny_c8371 said:


> A quick coffee run with my fav mini.
> View attachment 5160323


That ivory mini is  just gorgeous! May i know which season?


----------



## jenny_c8371

Hera_the_Purse said:


> What kind of cake is this? :o


It's a black sesame cheesecake!


----------



## jenny_c8371

elenachoe said:


> That ivory mini is  just gorgeous! May i know which season?


Thank you! It's from the 17c collection.


----------



## elenachoe

jenny_c8371 said:


> Thank you! It's from the 17c collection.


ohhh ! i see! thats really beautiful!


----------



## Sylly

Trying on a velvet crossbody last week, while wearing a pair of Chanel sneakers. 
The bag I wore that day is behind me on the display table; a black lambskin mini rectangular.


----------



## Sylly

Roe said:


> View attachment 5151456


Is this with rainbow hardware? How stunning!


----------



## Roe

Sylly said:


> Is this with rainbow hardware? How stunning!


Yes it is. Thank you.  Love it. I wish I could find the blue


----------



## deb68nc

Flying to Jackson Hole wearing the side note bag for the first time traveling! It’s a great bag!!


----------



## Leena.212

We are matchy matchy today. Going to petco ❤️


----------



## thundercloud

Leena.212 said:


> We are matchy matchy today. Going to petco ❤
> 
> View attachment 5161762


Love the pup! Adorable!   

Taking my new 19 out for the first time...


----------



## Leena.212

thundercloud said:


> Love the pup! Adorable!
> 
> Taking my new 19 out for the first time...
> View attachment 5161810


Thank you 
Love this grey. Such a nice color bag.


----------



## bergafer3

Sylly said:


> Trying on a velvet crossbody last week, while wearing a pair of Chanel sneakers.
> The bag I wore that day is behind me on the display table; a black lambskin mini rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161021


I love this whole outfit! I’m obsessed with your shoes


----------



## Sylly

bergafer3 said:


> I love this whole outfit! I’m obsessed with your shoes


Thank you so much! I was so excited to get them, but have only worn them a couple of times because of the world situation. I will definitely wear them more often now.


----------



## GAN

Brought my 225 reissue out with me to salon


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Thursday!


----------



## deb68nc

What a great town in Jackson hole. Over the antler arches


----------



## JoeyLouis

jenny_c8371 said:


> Thank you! It's from the 17c collection.


I have this one too and love love love it!!


----------



## cindy05

jenny_c8371 said:


> A quick coffee run with my fav mini.
> View attachment 5160323


Love this. What season was this from? And what color is it? Is it just called white or cream?


----------



## XCCX

Happily ever after…


----------



## Souzie

This beauty celebrating my anniversary with me...


----------



## Rilakkuma413

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:


Nice combo!


----------



## nma_5

Out and about with my Chanel Trendy


----------



## balen.girl

Which crepes is your favorite ?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> Which crepes is your favorite ?
> View attachment 5165101
> 
> View attachment 5165102
> 
> View attachment 5165103


Yummy!!! Both the gorgeous bag and the tasty crepes!! Love all!


----------



## umamanikam

My flap mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my silver mini.


----------



## 880

Clb09 said:


> Not sure Iif anyone celebrates their dating anniversary after getting married but we still do. Going out for dating anniv dinner with my Chevron CF in ivory. In sunlight, almost look kinda white. Makes me really happy whenever I carry it out!!!
> 
> View attachment 5146098


Happy dating anniversary! love your bag, and I adore chevron too! Hope you continue to enjoy for many years! 
DH and I still celebrate ours (and we’ve been married for 30 years)


----------



## l.ch.

balen.girl said:


> Which crepes is your favorite ?
> View attachment 5165101
> 
> View attachment 5165102
> 
> View attachment 5165103


All of them!


----------



## tarynsong

xsouzie said:


> This beauty celebrating my anniversary with me...
> 
> View attachment 5163918


So beautiful! What color/season is this?


----------



## Souzie

tarynsong said:


> So beautiful! What color/season is this?


Hi! It's a 12 series...IIRC, 08P purple. HTH!!


----------



## couturequeen

Just the perfect bag for traveling!


----------



## topglamchic

Do you remember this collection?

 This is from the airplane collection of 2016!


----------



## goodcrush

couturequeen said:


> Just the perfect bag for traveling!


Love it. Is this the medium or large?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Thursday!
> View attachment 5162574


@HeartMyMJs - 18C, right? Caviar mini twins


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

XCCX said:


> Happily ever after…
> 
> View attachment 5163261
> View attachment 5163262


@XCCX -


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my silver mini.
> View attachment 5165319
> View attachment 5165320


@Dextersmom -


----------



## couturequeen

goodcrush said:


> Love it. Is this the medium or large?


Medium


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @XCCX -


Ha ha thank you


----------



## Sylly

A close up of two of my unicorns, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my 17K iridescent purple reissue with its rainbow chain resting on my 21P metallic gold mini rectangular:


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Dextersmom -


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @HeartMyMJs - 18C, right? Caviar mini twins


Hi!  It's 17C.  Still twinsies!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @HeartMyMJs - 18C, right? Caviar mini twins





HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  It's 17C.  Still twinsies!


@HeartMyMJs - Oh yes  indeed 17C! I had to check mine.  Identical twinsies!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @HeartMyMJs - Oh yes  indeed 17C! I had to check mine.  Identical twinsies!


Yay!!


----------



## Milosmum0307

ggnyc said:


> Looks fab! May I ask how tall you are? I have the same bag and it sadly looks ridiculous on me cross body because I’m tall. It looks great cross body on you!


I’m short - about 5’2”


----------



## mlitmo

Finally found the perfect rainbow metallic reissue! Love this bag.


----------



## NeLVoe

mlitmo said:


> Finally found the perfect rainbow metallic reissue! Love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168418
> View attachment 5168417


Wow!


----------



## XCCX

She just arrived today along with her perfect match!

Miss rose clair


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

XCCX said:


> She just arrived today along with her perfect match!
> 
> Miss rose clair
> 
> View attachment 5169546


@XCCX - Gorgeous!  Perfect match


----------



## XCCX

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @XCCX - Gorgeous!  Perfect match


Thank you!


----------



## GAN

TGIF! Happy to dress up, to head out after wfh. Carrying my fav understated reissue so black


----------



## lovemylux

XCCX said:


> She just arrived today along with her perfect match!
> 
> Miss rose clair
> 
> View attachment 5169546


Absolutely beautiful!! Love, love the color.


----------



## XCCX

lovemylux said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Love, love the color.


Thank you! It is a stunning color!!!


----------



## Myybags

GAN said:


> TGIF! Happy to dress up, to head out after wfh. Carrying my fav understated reissue so black
> 
> View attachment 5170382


it looks amazing   may Iknow what size is this?


----------



## GAN

Myybags said:


> it looks amazing   may Iknow what size is this?



thank you
This is a versatile carefree bag in size 225 (small size) a size bigger than mini version.


----------



## cindy05

couturequeen said:


> Just the perfect bag for traveling!


Perfection! May I asked where your bomb shorts are from?


----------



## shellahb00

When I was in Venezia with my dark brown medium classic flap bag.


----------



## couturequeen

cindy05 said:


> Perfection! May I asked where your bomb shorts are from?


Thanks so much. Valentino!


----------



## GAN

Brought my small BS out today with me to salon.  Matchy with my blue dress


----------



## cindy05

Happy weekend y’all! Had a nice bday brunch with my aunt today. With my fav green small coco handle.


----------



## platanoparty

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend y’all! Had a nice bday brunch with my aunt today. With my fav green small coco handle.
> View attachment 5171941
> View attachment 5171942


You look so beautiful and stylish! What an incredible garden too, your lovely Coco blends right in


----------



## bergafer3

Mini urban spirit, It feels great to not have neck and shoulder pain from a bag. Lol. This little backpack has made me love backpacks. For reference I’m 5’7.


----------



## thundercloud

Happy weekend! Meeting up w family today.


----------



## yerenaa

From spring~summer with my new/ever-growing Cartier obsession *.*


----------



## anatomyofafad

Omg!! These photos are so gorgeous~ Love every single thing in them! 



yerenaa said:


> From spring~summer with my new/ever-growing Cartier obsession *.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172202
> View attachment 5172204
> View attachment 5172205
> View attachment 5172206


----------



## HappybytheC

Getting ready for a garden party, have a great weekend all!!


----------



## deb68nc

Anyone looking for extension clip for their coco handle i just got this and i think it works well for optional crossbody wear! This is a great size bag  this is the old mini/small size grey


----------



## GAN

deb68nc said:


> Anyone looking for extension clip for their coco handle i just got this and i think it works well for optional crossbody wear! This is a great size bag  this is the old mini/small size grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172582
> View attachment 5172583


Brilliant! Can you share with me where you bought yours? I am about to order pearl extender from samorga. I have the cch in black size as you, I also more used carrying my bags crossbody too. Thanks


----------



## deb68nc

GAN said:


> Brilliant! Can you share with me where you bought yours? I am about to order pearl extender from samorga. I have the cch in black size as you, I also more used carrying my bags crossbody too. Thanks




I got it from Etsy…









						Purse Chain Extender Bag Chain Bag Strap Replacement Chain - Etsy
					

This Chains item by Goodsmall has 165 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Sep 5, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## GAN

deb68nc said:


> I got it from Etsy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Chain Extender Bag Chain Bag Strap Replacement Chain - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Chains item by Goodsmall has 165 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Sep 5, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you so much for sharing the link. You only need 1 pc will do right? This is so much lower in term of pricing than samorga. Will place order to try out.


----------



## deb68nc

GAN said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the link. You only need 1 pc will do right? This is so much lower in term of pricing than samorga. Will place order to try out.


Yep one piece is enough. I removed 2 hearts it was too long so the one heart made it 20 inches which is perfect


----------



## ccbaggirl89

deb68nc said:


> Anyone looking for extension clip for their coco handle i just got this and i think it works well for optional crossbody wear! This is a great size bag  this is the old mini/small size grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172582
> View attachment 5172583


it looks so much nicer with that added length! Thanks for sharing how you did it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend y’all! Had a nice bday brunch with my aunt today. With my fav green small coco handle.
> View attachment 5171941
> View attachment 5171942


Your bag is beautiful, but I love your hair


----------



## cindy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Your bag is beautiful, but I love your hair


Thank you!


----------



## bagaddict17

Miss reissue heading to Jamaica


----------



## ashin121

bagaddict17 said:


> Miss reissue heading to Jamaica
> 
> View attachment 5172894


I want this bag. I thought I was at purse peace but after seeing this....im not.  Beautiful. I'll have to add it to my collection.   Have a good trip.


----------



## GAN

deb68nc said:


> Yep one piece is enough. I removed 2 hearts it was too long so the one heart made it 20 inches which is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172688


Thank you for sharing the info


----------



## GAN

bagaddict17 said:


> Miss reissue heading to Jamaica
> 
> View attachment 5172894


I love reissue! The color is so pretty, like lavendar blue grey. May I ask this is from which season?


----------



## bagaddict17

ashin121 said:


> I want this bag. I thought I was at purse peace but after seeing this....im not.  Beautiful. I'll have to add it to my collection.   Have a good trip.



Thank you! I love her so much! Such a versatile bag being grey and crossbody but the colour is just so wow I find it so pretty with every outfit! Absolute bonus she fits all the airport essentials too! And absolutely - I think she would be the perfect bag to break purse peace for


----------



## bagaddict17

GAN said:


> I love reissue! The color is so pretty, like lavendar blue grey. May I ask this is from which season?



I love the reissue too - it is quickly becoming my favourite because it is so versatile. Thank you! That’s why I love it! In some lights it’s very grey, others blue, others with a lilac/lavender tinge. Makes me feel like I have several colours for the price of one (or so I tell myself). It is, if I recall correctly, from 19B but I was lucky enough to find one in the boutique earlier this year. Had originally gone in wanting to see the 21A grey but when I saw this beauty I just couldn’t resist!


----------



## topglamchic

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend y’all! Had a nice bday brunch with my aunt today. With my fav green small coco handle.
> View attachment 5171941
> View attachment 5171942


So beautiful!


----------



## ashin121

bagaddict17 said:


> Thank you! I love her so much! Such a versatile bag being grey and crossbody but the colour is just so wow I find it so pretty with every outfit! Absolute bonus she fits all the airport essentials too! And absolutely - I think she would be the perfect bag to break purse peace for


What season is it?


----------



## GAN

bagaddict17 said:


> I love the reissue too - it is quickly becoming my favourite because it is so versatile. Thank you! That’s why I love it! In some lights it’s very grey, others blue, others with a lilac/lavender tinge. Makes me feel like I have several colours for the price of one (or so I tell myself). It is, if I recall correctly, from 19B but I was lucky enough to find one in the boutique earlier this year. Had originally gone in wanting to see the 21A grey but when I saw this beauty I just couldn’t resist!


Wow thanks! I am a big fan of reissue.
I have total 3 reissue
1. 225 black
2. So black mini reissue
3.red tweed mini reissue

i thought that I am done with my reissue collection , looking at your beautiful reissue, making me wish I can find this to add as I love tint of grey and lavender but very hard to find such delicate shades of color.  Congrats for scoring this recently. Amazing find!  I also trying to snag 21A grey cf but no luck. Now they has the 21B dark grey but the light grey seems to make my heart flutter more.


----------



## bagaddict17

ashin121 said:


> What season is it?



19B


----------



## bagaddict17

GAN said:


> Wow thanks! I am a big fan of reissue.
> I have total 3 reissue
> 1. 225 black
> 2. So black mini reissue
> 3.red tweed mini reissue
> 
> i thought that I am done with my reissue collection , looking at your beautiful reissue, making me wish I can find this to add as I love tint of grey and lavender but very hard to find such delicate shades of color.  Congrats for scoring this recently. Amazing find!  I also trying to snag 21A grey cf but no luck. Now they has the 21B dark grey but the light grey seems to make my heart flutter more.



I am very jealous I would love a red reissue! I currently only have this one and a 227 black which I adore but getting this one made me realise the 225 is definitely my preferred size - it can fit so much!! I’d like to add a red, white or light pink next I think!

It is very beautiful! You never know what they have in the back and I’m so glad my boutique has this one on the off chance. I think it’s a perfect light grey being a bit more of a chameleon than 21A. My only regret it not actually buying it during 19B - wish I had her sooner! Good luck on your mission for a perfect grey! I hope it will come soon!


----------



## GAN

bagaddict17 said:


> I am very jealous I would love a red reissue! I currently only have this one and a 227 black which I adore but getting this one made me realise the 225 is definitely my preferred size - it can fit so much!! I’d like to add a red, white or light pink next I think!
> 
> It is very beautiful! You never know what they have in the back and I’m so glad my boutique has this one on the off chance. I think it’s a perfect light grey being a bit more of a chameleon than 21A. My only regret it not actually buying it during 19B - wish I had her sooner! Good luck on your mission for a perfect grey! I hope it will come soon!





Thank you, here sharing a pic of mini tweed reissue. I got this few months ago and the only cheerful bright color bag I had so far.  225 size is a very handy size just like the in between the size of s/m cf.

Speaking of grey, I just happened to score this light grey mini square earlier today late afternoon. I went with half hearted but the muted grey attracted me. So might be impulsive buy since I do not have any mini square and bonus point is it is grey. After buying, had to rush back office. I find it quite cute on me too. 



I doubt my boutique here will keep stock of previous collection. I forgot to ask my SA today as was in a rush. Do you happen to have the tag or color code that I might try to ask? Can private message me? Thank you


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Seeing all the beautiful pics of the 21B burgundy CF on this forum made me break out my burgundy CF from a few seasons ago for lunch and retail therapy with my sister today. I forgot how much this color fits into my wardrobe.


----------



## GAN

Carrying my enchained boy to work today !Been a long time since I last used this


----------



## couturequeen

Mini errand day.


----------



## bagaddict17

GAN said:


> View attachment 5173466
> 
> Thank you, here sharing a pic of mini tweed reissue. I got this few months ago and the only cheerful bright color bag I had so far.  225 size is a very handy size just like the in between the size of s/m cf.
> 
> Speaking of grey, I just happened to score this light grey mini square earlier today late afternoon. I went with half hearted but the muted grey attracted me. So might be impulsive buy since I do not have any mini square and bonus point is it is grey. After buying, had to rush back office. I find it quite cute on me too.
> View attachment 5173485
> 
> 
> I doubt my boutique here will keep stock of previous collection. I forgot to ask my SA today as was in a rush. Do you happen to have the tag or color code that I might try to ask? Can private message me? Thank you



Wow I love both bags! I would absolutely love a tweed and that colour would be so perfect for summer holidays!! You are very lucky! We don’t get to keep the tags in the UK but I think the code should be on the receipt. When I get home I will PM you it so you can try ask your SA


----------



## chococlouds

Chanel Trendy appearing at tea time


----------



## cindy05

Happy Thursday all!

Ordered a custom strap for my small coco from mautto. The blue is not an exact match but pretty close. I’m 5’10” and the original strap was way too short to cross body for me.


----------



## balen.girl

Always love combination between black caviar and gold hardware..


----------



## cindy05

Classic of all classics for this Friday. Have a wonderful weekend all!


----------



## XCCX

cindy05 said:


> Classic of all classics for this Friday. Have a wonderful weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5176813


I really enjoy your photos! Beautiful details!


----------



## cindy05

XCCX said:


> I really enjoy your photos! Beautiful details!


Aww. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Wore this floor length dress to a fundraiser this week with these So
Black items and earrings


----------



## Litsa

Just purchased and paired with a dress since it’s so hot right now.


----------



## bagaddict17

So I put this dress and shoes on and thought “Eugh. Wish I had my beige clair with me. She would look so perfect with this outfit in all of her neutral glory. Wish I hadn’t neglected her on both of my summer holidays”… but then grabbed my blue beauty I brought with me to Jamaica and absolutely changed my mind! Perfect pop of colour! Thanks for letting me share   (P.s please ignore the creased silk - my travel steamer malfunctioned on day 2 and I have had way too many clothes ruined by hotel irons!) edit - also ignore the lopsided picture… it doesn’t look like this on my phone (clearly I’m allergic to tech!)


----------



## cindy05

bagaddict17 said:


> So I put this dress and shoes on and thought “Eugh. Wish I had my beige clair with me. She would look so perfect with this outfit in all of her neutral glory. Wish I hadn’t neglected her on both of my summer holidays”… but then grabbed my blue beauty I brought with me to Jamaica and absolutely changed my mind! Perfect pop of colour! Thanks for letting me share   (P.s please ignore the creased silk - my travel steamer malfunctioned on day 2 and I have had way too many clothes ruined by hotel irons!) edit - also ignore the lopsided picture… it doesn’t look like this on my phone (clearly I’m allergic to tech!)
> 
> View attachment 5177348


Love the pop of color with your outfit! What a beautiful blue!


----------



## Taiwo92

bagaddict17 said:


> So I put this dress and shoes on and thought “Eugh. Wish I had my beige clair with me. She would look so perfect with this outfit in all of her neutral glory. Wish I hadn’t neglected her on both of my summer holidays”… but then grabbed my blue beauty I brought with me to Jamaica and absolutely changed my mind! Perfect pop of colour! Thanks for letting me share   (P.s please ignore the creased silk - my travel steamer malfunctioned on day 2 and I have had way too many clothes ruined by hotel irons!) edit - also ignore the lopsided picture… it doesn’t look like this on my phone (clearly I’m allergic to tech!)
> 
> View attachment 5177348


Heading to Jamaica next week! What season’s blue is this? I’m usually a beige person but this blue is gorgeous


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> Always love combination between black caviar and gold hardware..
> View attachment 5176444


The bag looks really amazing! Love it!


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The bag looks really amazing! Love it!


Thank you dear.. It’s one of my favorite now..


----------



## TiteCath

My tweed mini at the opening game of the football season!


----------



## bagaddict17

Taiwo92 said:


> Heading to Jamaica next week! What season’s blue is this? I’m usually a beige person but this blue is gorgeous



It’s so nice to be back in the Caribbean! Hope you have a wonderful time!

Thank you! I will double check the receipt when I get home and let you know as I can’t remember exactly (DH says this is a sign of too many bags *rolls eyes*), but it’s from one of the 20 seasons, 20P rings a bell but I could be wrong!


----------



## nesia69

Trying both my woc and mini with my outfit


----------



## HappybytheC

This one had a fun night out!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday everyone and stay safe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my seashell bag.


----------



## tpm1224

Not a great picture but wore my 21A pink woc with my Chanel sneakers to a Yankees game.


----------



## tpm1224

Been a year since I wore this cutie. Took her out last night for froyo.


----------



## Gabel

Felt like going for a little pop of color


----------



## GAN

On my train ride to work abs with my 225 reissue today


----------



## cindy05

Happy Labor Day weekend! 
(Medium fuchsia-red Lambskin flap.)


----------



## MCBadian07

She went for her first train ride and came back with a friend


----------



## topglamchic

cindy05 said:


> Classic of all classics for this Friday. Have a wonderful weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5176813


Really lovely combination with the shoes and the classic chanel


----------



## couturequeen

Treasuring every minute of this meal and getting to wear my bag.


----------



## l.ch.

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday everyone and stay safe!!
> View attachment 5178715



so so gorgeous outfit! Are you wearing Chloé Susannas? I love mine too!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Finally got it after being on the waitlist for 4 months and right before the July price increase. The only fly in the ointment is that the turn lock is not perfect, but I’m still grateful for having this in time.


----------



## GAN

Wearing this med cf out for lunch and outing today.


----------



## Dextersmom

My 17B beauty.


----------



## gottabagit

deb68nc said:


> I love this new crossbody it’s been my go to since i got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151130


I like your outfit. Where is it from?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

l.ch. said:


> so so gorgeous outfit! Are you wearing Chloé Susannas? I love mine too!


Thank you!  My shoes are from Zara.


----------



## ElishaHK

Me with my 21s dark beige 19 on Sunday morning


----------



## monkyjib

My so black and my daughter’s backpack out for early dinner yesterday


----------



## mlitmo

Wearing my classic medium for the first time in a while. I find 19s are more comfortable than the classics!


----------



## asya.khan

mlitmo said:


> Wearing my classic medium for the first time in a while. I find 19s are more comfortable than the classics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186750


I love your jumpsuit!


----------



## luxuryamanda

Sunday lunch with my small vanity case in light pink!


----------



## bagaddict17

Miss reissue going on holiday again - all her sisters will be getting jealous  unfortunately for them she is the best airport bag! Fits all the essentials and wears crossbody! Need more 225s in my life!


----------



## deb68nc

gottabagit said:


> I like your outfit. Where is it from?


Hi i got it from lulus a couple years ago…


----------



## XCCX

mlitmo said:


> Wearing my classic medium for the first time in a while. I find 19s are more comfortable than the classics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186750


Beautiful outfit!!!!!


----------



## nesia69

My black mini with me at work for the first time


----------



## Dextersmom

At work with my favorite tote.


----------



## GAN

My BS out with me to work today and kept me company during lunch at Marche


----------



## couturequeen

I love quilting!


----------



## bisousx

Today’s outfit with my small white classic flap (lghw)


----------



## Farkvam

My new-to-me vintage double flap


----------



## GAN

Brought her out for my birthday hi-tea with family


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Picking up a new friend with my WOC!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Picking up a new friend with my WOC!
> View attachment 5197633


What did you get?..what did you get?


----------



## Sylly

I wore my iridescent white mini out for dinner with friends last week. How nice to get a little dressed up and go OUT


----------



## asya.khan

Sylly said:


> I wore my iridescent white mini out for dinner with friends last week. How nice to get a little dressed up and go OUT


Just wondering if this is iridescent white/ivory or iridescent beige?


----------



## Sylly

asya.khan said:


> Just wondering if this is iridescent white/ivory or iridescent beige?


It is the iridescent white from 21S. You can’t always tell in pictures, but in real life it is definitely white with no hints of ivory that I can detect. It has subtle iridescent shades of pink and turquois in certain lighting.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Taking this carefree bag out with me for a casual dinner out.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> What did you get?..what did you get?


Thanks for asking hun! My first mini! In black lambskin with LGHW!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thanks for asking hun! My first mini! In black lambskin with LGHW!
> View attachment 5198805


S T U N N I N G !!!  Congrats hun!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> S T U N N I N G !!!  Congrats hun!!


Thank you my dear!!


----------



## dotty8

I took my classic flap to a girls' night out with my friend  (pancakes and a non-alcoholic fruit cocktail)


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my gold mini.


----------



## Sylly

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my gold mini.
> View attachment 5199027


Love, love, LOOOOOOOOVE that gold!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sylly said:


> Love, love, LOOOOOOOOVE that gold!


Thank you.  It is a special one.


----------



## MLC888

Chanel at Dior


----------



## Winiebean

a wedding gift from hubby, love this little turquoise bag also tried on the lavender boy, absolutely beautiful but not practical for my wardrobe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my bronze mini.


----------



## GAN

Wearing my mini BS out today after my morning gym workout


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Chanel WOC joined me for a weekend trip to Salzburg and of course went with me to my favorite cafe


----------



## fsadeli

bisousx said:


> Today’s outfit with my small white classic flap (lghw)
> 
> View attachment 5192151


Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## MamaGG

Out and about with my BA and first time taking out Miss Trendy CC.


----------



## lsquare

MamaGG said:


> Out and about with my BA and first time taking out Miss Trendy CC.
> 
> View attachment 5207273
> View attachment 5207282


Nice outfits! Love that effortlessly chic of the BA! Th grey is so pretty!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Feeling a little sassy today so I decided to go with my red classic flap


----------



## MamaGG

lsquare said:


> Nice outfits! Love that effortlessly chic of the BA! Th grey is so pretty!


 Thank you!!


----------



## mlitmo

asya.khan said:


> I love your jumpsuit!


Thank you. It’s actually from Amazon. $20


----------



## gabigabi

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Chanel WOC joined me for a weekend trip to Salzburg and of course went with me to my favorite cafe
> View attachment 5205555


Looking at your picture makes me wanna try this Cafe Tomaselli later on my next visit Last weekend I was also in Salzburg but trying the Cafe Sacher instead Gorg WOC anyway!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

gabigabi said:


> Looking at your picture makes me wanna try this Cafe Tomaselli later on my next visit Last weekend I was also in Salzburg but trying the Cafe Sacher instead Gorg WOC anyway!


Oh thank you hun!  That’s funny you were also in Salzburg last weekend.  hope you had a great time as the weather was wonderful! Yes, you should definitely try Cafe Tomaselli out - it’s my favorite since years. I love the traditional cafe style and they have the tastiest cakes IMO


----------



## veryamy

My new CF hasn't seen much action since I don't go out much these days... So I just put it next to me to admire while I'm working at home


----------



## BB8

Earrings of the day.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Taking my small CF with rose gold hardware out for the 1st time to a few appointments. Glad I added this one to my collection. Something different.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

veryamy said:


> My new CF hasn't seen much action since I don't go out much these days... So I just put it next to me to admire while I'm working at home
> 
> View attachment 5209687


I love "carrying my bag" to my home office.  They make me smile and help with the zoom fatigue throughout the day .  Your m/l classic flap is gorgeous!


----------



## Winiebean

Trusty woc w/ me in Hawaii for yummy breakfast


----------



## topglamchic

A Chanel day…hair tie, aviator sunglasses, boy bag…

I overdid it. But I don’t care!!!


----------



## speckle

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I love "carrying my bag" to my home office.  They make me smile and help with the zoom fatigue throughout the day .  Your m/l classic flap is gorgeous!



This. hehe this is what I plan to do with mine!


----------



## shoelahver

Haven’t taken her out in over a year!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my gold mini.


----------



## mlitmo

Slowly becoming my favorite bag. She’s so beautiful and unique


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Recently added this beauty to my collection.  When my SA initially offered this to me I passed on it because of all the pics I had seen online (had not laid eyes on it IRL).  The photos captured made it look so very orange.  I was hesitant and just not feeling it.  Then a month ago I went to visit some family and one of my cousins had bought this bag.  I fell in love with it when I saw it.  The color IRL is definitely different than photos I've seen.  Fortuitously, my cousin was thinking about selling it so she could fund a bag she wanted in 21K.  She was willing to sell it to me at retail cost.  New to me and I know it came from a loving home where it was well cared for. Benefits of family.


----------



## Bijouxlady

880 said:


> Happy dating anniversary! love your bag, and I adore chevron too! Hope you continue to enjoy for many years!
> DH and I still celebrate ours (and we’ve been married for 30 years)


We still celebrate ours and we've been married 51! Our first date was July 20, 1969. It was the day the men landed and walked on the moon. We are moonstruck now and love anything to do with that historic day or just the moon. Keep celebrating! This is the 50th year Lladro figurine of Neil Armstrong standing on the moon. The guitar represents music’s big influence in the 60’s. We have the 25th year anniversary too but it’s in storage.


----------



## Bijouxlady

One of my milestone Birthday gifts! Love it! Fave Chanel bag!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## GAN

TGIF!!

Brought my mini so black reissue from 21A out for my dinner date!! This is so light abs versatile!! Love ❤️ it as much as her sister 225 so black reissue. Capacity wise almost similar


----------



## eggz716

Fashion Therapy in the front seat


----------



## sammytheMUA

Me and my 20b Chanel mini off to dinner tonight!


----------



## lovemylux

eggz716 said:


> Fashion Therapy in the front seat
> View attachment 5217927


Sorry for my ignorance. New to Chanel.
This is a stunning bag. What is it called and which season collection? Thanks!


----------



## topglamchic

Trendycc. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## hikarupanda

Out with my vintage babe circa 1989!


----------



## Winiebean

first day out with my new crossbody for some shopping. love it. also, wearing my new juste un clou


----------



## panterka

Took this beauty for high tea last weekend.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

Took my Jumbo out today to a rainy Brunch


----------



## MainlyBailey

With my black and green boy bags in old medium(excuse the weewee pads in the background)


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> View attachment 5219299


@HeartMyMJs - Bag twins 17C! I ❤️ it. Cheers to long weekend


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my gold mini.


@Dextersmom - Pretty dress and bag of course! Good seeing you here.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Cheers to long weekend  Been a while since I posted “in-action….”

Girls nite out _  


_


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sweet Poison said:


> Took my Jumbo out today to a rainy Brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219314


What season is that burgundy? She's gorgeous!


----------



## 880

cross post from Hermes action thread:

Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes jacket and chanel skirt, vintage from my own closet, bought from the boutique in 2002

bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.

I was inspired by @TraceySH and @Tasha1 to order remotely 
I’m @Tasha1 ’s thread 






						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Dextersmom

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @Dextersmom - Pretty dress and bag of course! Good seeing you here.


Great to see you too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## ParisToBerlin

Just a Chanel brooch on a casual Zara and & Other Stories outfit. I don't wear Chanel RTW (at least not yet lol), but I loved how the antique gold looked with the dusty pink blazer. I don't know if big logos are still considered tacky, but I tried to kept the overall look minimal at least! 

+ Second pic: an unusual / funny picture taken by my boyfriend. I thought you all might appreciate! We actually ran into a Chanel photoshoot by the Hotel de Crillon in Paris, right in the middle of the pavement. We were there first week of October, so towards the end of fashion week. PS: please excuse the angle lol I didn't want to take a picture myself as I was worried we weren't allowed (big bodyguards near the models/photographers) but my bf didn't hesitate!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Off to date night with my 21a boy bag.


----------



## nesia69

Me and my black mini at work today


----------



## thundercloud

Love this bag so much! 

The back pocket is perfect for carrying empty poop bags. As a dog owner, I never leave home without some. LOL.


----------



## Rami00

Favorite
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chanel bag


----------



## Winiebean

honeymoonin two weeks ago in kauai   jurassic park waterfall on our helicopter tour! take my black woc on so many travels, perfect for travel!


----------



## BB8

Out for lunch with my burgundy mini Reissue in-tow.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My mini‘s first outing!


----------



## princess-aurora

21K dark pink


----------



## lsquare

annamations said:


> 21K dark pink
> View attachment 5225877
> View attachment 5225878


What a stunning color! Your dog is so adorable


----------



## Sylly

lsquare said:


> What a stunning color! Your dog is so adorable


Ditto that! Two things I love, classic flaps in gorgeous colors, and cute little dogs


----------



## llee5

Out and about with my small 19


----------



## platanoparty

Enjoying the museum and lavender coco for the first time. This color isn’t so easy to capture in film!


----------



## gagabag

My good looking 8-yr old medium came to work with me today!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Rami00 said:


> Favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel bag



Love your scarf. where did you get this？


----------



## Rami00

Work_For_Purse said:


> Love your scarf. where did you get this？


Thank you. It's an Hermes astrologie twillaine.


----------



## bkp0

Winiebean said:


> honeymoonin two weeks ago in kauai   jurassic park waterfall on our helicopter tour! take my black woc on so many travels, perfect for travel!
> View attachment 5224847


Is your WOC in lambskin? if so, do you find it scratches easily? Thanks- I'm considering purchasing this


----------



## bkp0

HeartMyMJs said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> View attachment 5219299


what size is this bag? Its gorgeous!


----------



## BB8

Brunching with my So Black.


----------



## 880

Fell in love with this 21K lesage boucle lightweight coat with shearling collar and cuff trim, so brought it home
I tried to take different Pics to show the colors which are only captured in the detail (black, pink, blue, gold)
it’s also a bit shimmery and sparkly IRL, but since it photos matte, I’m planning on wearing with jeans
(with Dior denim dress, doc martens, and custom, hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret in Paris )


----------



## fsadeli

lianedy said:


> View attachment 5109056
> 
> I followed a hack to turn my beautiful Navy Blue Boy wallet into a WOC. The hardware colour aren't the same, but the leather colour was perfect!


OK STOP now I need to know where did you get those diy chain please!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Puglet Lover

veryamy said:


> My new CF hasn't seen much action since I don't go out much these days... So I just put it next to me to admire while I'm working at home
> 
> View attachment 5209687


I do this too


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bkp0 said:


> what size is this bag? Its gorgeous!


Hi, it's the mini.  Thank you!!


----------



## DrTootr

Went to get my nails done and took my new Chanel Card Holder in black caviar with silver hardware for a spin


----------



## amna72

I needed a new dress and a coat to match my grey bag)))


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTootr said:


> Went to get my nails done and took my new Chanel Card Holder in black caviar with silver hardware for a spin
> 
> View attachment 5228104


Your pic looks amazing as always!     Congrats on your new beauty! I have the same one with GHW and I love it. Enjoy!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

DrTootr said:


> Went to get my nails done and took my new Chanel Card Holder in black caviar with silver hardware for a spin
> 
> View attachment 5228104


Love your wallet and especially love your colorful nails!


----------



## DrTootr

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love your wallet and especially love your colorful nails!


Thank you so much @atlsweetpea11


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your pic looks amazing as always!     Congrats on your new beauty! I have the same one with GHW and I love it. Enjoy!



Hey there @MarryMeLV_Now and thanks a million for your very kind words  
So happy we are twinning as I love the GHW version too


----------



## tpm1224

Took my so black mini reissue for a margarita last weekend


----------



## tpm1224

My 21A pink woc joined hubby and I for Sunday bloody Mary’s and some football ‍♀️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Errands with mini


----------



## mcwee

All time favourite.


----------



## sanindlbs

Finally joining the Chanel club with this beaut!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sanindlbs said:


> Finally joining the Chanel club with this beaut!!


Love the dark brown.  Congrats!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweater weather!


----------



## calisnoopy

Porkie hanging with the Chanel 19 in Iridescent White


----------



## Coach Superfan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sweater weather!
> View attachment 5231674


love everything about this look!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Coach Superfan said:


> love everything about this look!


Thank you so much!


----------



## merekat703

my Lil baby


----------



## Farkvam

calisnoopy said:


> Porkie hanging with the Chanel 19 in Iridescent White
> 
> View attachment 5232140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232141


That is either a very small dog or a very large purse...and both equally pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Farkvam

sanindlbs said:


> Finally joining the Chanel club with this beaut!!


Congratulations! I just joined too


----------



## mariatd

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5232730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Lil baby


My two loves!   A perfect pair!


----------



## calisnoopy

Farkvam said:


> That is either a very small dog or a very large purse...and both equally pretty. Thanks for sharing!



He's a Miniature Pinscher who's definitely very very miniature ❤️


----------



## Farkvam

calisnoopy said:


> He's a Miniature Pinscher who's definitely very very miniature ❤️


He's so sweet! I've heard they're very intelligent. He makes your 19 look huge


----------



## calisnoopy

Farkvam said:


> He's so sweet! I've heard they're very intelligent. He makes your 19 look huge



lol he makes everything look huge...about the intelligence...still undecided haha


----------



## fairylady

Taking my 19 out for the first time!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Guess I’m breaking the no white after Labor Day rule.


----------



## ElishaHK

Was not love at first sight of this bag but now I’m falling it because of it is versatile yet functional


----------



## famouslyme

Brought my 2-week-old Boy wallet out for high tea today! After that, I sent it in for _hardware_ repair at the store and the receipt mention that there were abrasions on the leather. I'm puzzled because I don't see any abrasions .... does anyone?   (sorry no photos of the back of the wallet but just wondering if anyone can spot abrasions on the front)


----------



## OCMomof3

fairylady said:


> Taking my 19 out for the first time!
> View attachment 5233504


Just carried this today (but mine is black) and was reminded of what a great bag it is. Love the color of yours!


----------



## fairylady

OCMomof3 said:


> Just carried this today (but mine is black) and was reminded of what a great bag it is. Love the color of yours!


Thanks! You should post a pic so we can all have some eye candy.


----------



## Winiebean

my boy


----------



## elenachoe

Marmotte said:


> At the hair salon with my 21P Caramel Coco Handle
> View attachment 5029196


Omg so beautiful


----------



## bernpl

Shopping day.


----------



## lali-lol

My baby in beige


----------



## lali-lol

Yes


----------



## Bags_4_life

Filling up my 226 for the day.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Girls night out with my medium coco handle


----------



## Llamacorn

Took her to coffee


----------



## barneybag

platanoparty said:


> Enjoying the museum and lavender coco for the first time. This color isn’t so easy to capture in film!
> View attachment 5226438
> View attachment 5226439


Love the bag and the Yoshitomo Nara exhibit looks fab!!


----------



## doraepeet

I can only say that I love my perfect mini


----------



## ritzy

My HG So Black Chevron Reissue


----------



## tpm1224

Coffee with my 19


----------



## shattrstar

Took my jumbo out this weekend


----------



## JJJ.

Fall/winter ready with this mini tweed and its special CC lock (from 21K collection)


----------



## Swtshan7

Out doing some shopping


----------



## asya.khan

Bags_4_life said:


> Filling up my 226 for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5236177


Love your Chanel purse hook! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## dotty8

Planning to wear my Chanel Camellia brooch


----------



## tpm1224

NFL, Bloody Mary and my trust woc.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ritzy said:


> My HG So Black Chevron Reissue
> View attachment 5237314


Chevron 2.55. The most beautiful Chanel bag of them all


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

No matter whether work or leisure, my classic cardholder joins me everywhere!


----------



## Newbie2016

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> No matter whether work or leisure, my classic cardholder joins me everywhere!
> View attachment 5239470


Card looks cute!  Wondering if the cake is as yummy as it looks...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Newbie2016 said:


> Card looks cute!  Wondering if the cake is as yummy as it looks...


Thank you!   Oh yes, the Black Forest cake was really delicious!


----------



## mochibabu

My first small CF, before the price increase!


----------



## Bags_4_life

asya.khan said:


> Love your Chanel purse hook! May I ask where you got it?








						What's in your CHANEL bag today? Include pics!
					

Carrying my 225 to work. A snap shot of what I put my stuff inside.  Mini umbrella (been raining at my end) Cardholder, lip balm/lipstick, tissue pack, some cash in compartment and my phone, my house key at the tiny flap zippered compartment. :hbeat:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Farkvam

Nice night out yesterday at a fun Italian restaurant with my vintage


----------



## lilah1

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> No matter whether work or leisure, my classic cardholder joins me everywhere!
> View attachment 5239470


Can't wait to get mine this week I wouldn't mind the cake either


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lilah1 said:


> Can't wait to get mine this week I wouldn't mind the cake either


Thank you! Oh great - please post pics of your CH when you get it! So glad we can twin


----------



## Sylly

My latest additions posing in the sunlight; iridescent purple extra mini coco handle and iridescent purple flat card holder.


----------



## 1LV

calisnoopy said:


> Porkie hanging with the Chanel 19 in Iridescent White
> 
> View attachment 5232140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232141


Ok, the bag is sooo pretty but your little guy is the show stopper here!


----------



## tpm1224

Took my newest acquisition out to lunch with my son.


----------



## Lilac_GG

Afternoon tea with my favourite bag from 21K：the light purple mini flap with handle


----------



## BB8

Errands on this brisk Fall day, with a little Chanel.


----------



## Dextersmom

My caramel beauty.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dextersmom said:


> My caramel beauty.
> View attachment 5247674


I love the color of your bag. And your outfit is lovely, Jewellery and all


----------



## Dextersmom

Hanna Wilson said:


> I love the color of your bag. And your outfit is lovely, Jewellery and all


Thank you.


----------



## luxsal

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5248016


Beautiful! I am seeing so many people take their Chanels especially jumbos on flights! May I know how you store away the bag? Do you carry another tote to store the bag? TIA!


----------



## famouslyme

Brought her for a stroll in the park today.


----------



## catchingfireflies

Haven't had a reason to change out of my favorite Fall bag these past few weeks!


----------



## goodcrush

famouslyme said:


> Brought her for a stroll in the park today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248221



I love this little cutie. Do you remember what season this is from?


----------



## famouslyme

goodcrush said:


> I love this little cutie. Do you remember what season this is from?


It's from 20P.  Good luck!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

salal04 said:


> Beautiful! I am seeing so many people take their Chanels especially jumbos on flights! May I know how you store away the bag? Do you carry another tote to store the bag? TIA!


Great question @salal04! when I first started buying Chanel bags several years ago, I was super careful with them. I only wore them on special occasions but over time I realized how silly it was. They are meant to be enjoyed, worn and used every day, which is what I am doing right now. I wear them to work, parties, dinners and travel with them (I don't carry additional tote to store my Chanel). And if I get a little scratch or two, so be it, it is not the end of the world. I am not thinking of selling them anyway.
At home I store them in their original boxes.


----------



## dotty8

My classic flap posing in front of my new pompom cushion


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

gzmh said:


> Afternoon tea with my favourite bag from 21K：the light purple mini flap with handle
> View attachment 5243967


OMG! What a gorgeous bag and pic!   Love everything about it! Greetings from another purple and tea lover!


----------



## dotty8

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG! What a gorgeous bag and pic!   Love everything about it! Greetings from another purple and tea lover!



l completely agree


----------



## bkp0

Dextersmom said:


> My caramel beauty.
> View attachment 5247674


Nice! what size is this one?


----------



## Dextersmom

bkp0 said:


> Nice! what size is this one?


Thanks.  It is a medium classic flap.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took my iridescent dark beige out on a retail therapy day with sister.


----------



## keirii

off to dinner


----------



## lovemylux

My go to bag for the past month...


----------



## Zixi1000

I am winter ready.


----------



## tpm1224

My work bag.


----------



## AverageHuman

Chanel Byzence coat in action.


----------



## electricbluerita

kellyng said:


> Chanel Byzence coat in action.



You look so good! I love the funnel neck on it.


----------



## Zixi1000

Does using my mini vanity for jewelry storage counts as “in action”?


----------



## AverageHuman

electricbluerita said:


> You look so good! I love the funnel neck on it.


Thanks for your sweet compliment! Glad you noticed the funnel neck feature, I'm a big fan of it!


----------



## Marlee

Trip to the shops with my new Mini


----------



## cajhingle

off to ⛪️ we go


----------



## serybrazil

waitinggggggg for baggage check


----------



## BB8

Marlee said:


> Trip to the shops with my new Mini
> 
> View attachment 5255324


Absolutely gorgeous! Is this 22C grey?


----------



## Marlee

BB8 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Is this 22C grey?



Thank you! Yes it is, this bag is quite a chameleon!


----------



## elenachoe

Finally got to score these at the boutique yesterday!so happy!
✨


----------



## Lookelou

elenachoe said:


> Finally got to score these at the boutique yesterday!so happy!
> ✨


Beautiful!  These are my most worn shoes !  And I only have 3 months of warm weather!


----------



## elenachoe

Lookelou said:


> Beautiful!  These are my most worn shoes !  And I only have 3 months of warm weather!



Thank you! where i am we have like 3 cold months only so i think i will get tons of wear out of these...
its nice to know they are most worn shoes of yours even though you have 3 months of warm weather! ^^


----------



## Purse6irl




----------



## doraepeet

I wore my perfect mini for daily round. A nurse said to me that after seeing me wear this bag, she went straight to her local boutique with no luck. Anyway, if I get bored with this bag, I can consider selling it to her. However, I don’t feel anything like that right now.


----------



## desertchic

My mini reissue keeping me company in the car after I got my booster…not a fan of needles, but her badass-ness gave me confidence


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

desertchic said:


> My mini reissue keeping me company in the car after I got my booster…not a fan of needles, but her badass-ness gave me confidence
> View attachment 5258003


@desertchic - Yay to booster  Bag twins!


----------



## milena09

Very cold today in London. Love to carry this bag in a winter season. So comfortable, light and cuddly


----------



## hikarupanda

Vintage Chanel circa 1989


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze mini for today.  Wishing everyone a safe and peaceful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my bronze beauty.


----------



## BagLover21

Words cannot adequately describe how much I adore this bag.


----------



## BWM

Brought my coco handle with me for Thanksgiving day festivities…


----------



## joohwangee22

Went out for dinner with classic beige


----------



## Fashion412

In a sea of neutrals, I've busted out the red mini for all upcoming holiday festivities.


----------



## MeBagaholic

My precious unicorn that i just got


----------



## MeBagaholic

My jumbo caviar 
I went for a preloved one for this bag
Its a bit in the middle
Not too shiny not matte
Feels softer a bit?
What do you guys think. Do you prefer very shiny? 
Its the 18 series


----------



## arliegirl

MeBagaholic said:


> My jumbo caviar
> I went for a preloved one for this bag
> Its a bit in the middle
> Not too shiny not matte
> Feels softer a bit?
> What do you guys think. Do you prefer very shiny?
> Its the 18 series


Looks like a great bag. I bought a single jumbo flap and don’t wear it . Tried to resell to same place I bought and it’s insulting what they offered me (FASHIONPHILE).  I should have bought the double flap but I could not stand the weight of it.


----------



## MeBagaholic

arliegirl said:


> Looks like a great bag. I bought a single jumbo flap and don’t wear it . Tried to resell to same place I bought and it’s insulting what they offered me (FASHIONPHILE).  I should have bought the double flap but I could not stand the weight of it.


Oh no. Is it within 30 days? They should refund the full amount back
single flap holds more items? More space?


----------



## arliegirl

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh no. Is it within 30 days? They should refund the full amount back
> single flap holds more items? More space?


It was a covid purchase . Been a year. It’s lighter weight . Looks the same to me from the outside .  I think it holds more because no inner flap but think double flap holds value more .


----------



## MeBagaholic

arliegirl said:


> Looks like a great bag. I bought a single jumbo flap and don’t wear it . Tried to resell to same place I bought and it’s insulting what they offered me (FASHIONPHILE).  I should have bought the double flap but I could not stand the weight of it.


What does suede like caviar means i read some ladies mentioned it 2014 to 2016 caviar was suede like?


----------



## MeBagaholic

arliegirl said:


> It was a covid purchase . Been a year. It’s lighter weight . Looks the same to me from the outside .  I think it holds more because no inner flap but think double flap holds value more .


I say use it in good health! Double flap yes it is heavy but im ok with that


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

-


----------



## step2005

Dinner date with my 9yo after his 2nd dose


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Waiting for Starbucks after my daughter’s second dose.


----------



## Bagventures

kellyng said:


> Chanel Byzence coat in action.
> View attachment 5252714
> View attachment 5252716


you rocked this piece!! just love love it on u ❤️


----------



## AverageHuman

Bagventures said:


> you rocked this piece!! just love love it on u ❤


Thanks for your sweet compliment! It’s very nice of you to say so!


----------



## texas87

Loubishoetopia said:


> Waiting for Starbucks after my daughter’s second dose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264493


This is the holy grail! Love it!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

texas87 said:


> This is the holy grail! Love it!


Thank you! It really is a lovely bag.


----------



## lovemylux

Took my Easy Flap for a spin today...


----------



## Angpiggy

22C pink....Fresh out from boutique


----------



## lkweh

Lunch date with my mini


----------



## tabby1997

Jardin Du Palais Royal, Paris - with my classic flap


----------



## DesignerDarling

Date night with my medium trendy.


----------



## chanelxci

tabby1997 said:


> View attachment 5266604
> 
> Jardin Du Palais Royal, Paris - with my classic flap


pretty


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## doraepeet

Reading book at my favorite bookstore cafe


----------



## BWM

Love my pink Chanel paired with my VCA!


----------



## mcwee

My most used Chanel.


----------



## ilovelions8

Enjoying this little gem during the holiday season


----------



## tabby1997

chanelxci said:


> pretty


Thank youuuu


----------



## BB90

Dextersmom said:


> Today.
> View attachment 5267491


what color is this?? Its so gorgeous !!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Havnt taken this beauty out yet. Just admiring the beauty of color change subtle but strong at the same time. Love the iridescence!


----------



## lovesbmw

kellyng said:


> Chanel Byzence coat in action.
> View attachment 5252714
> View attachment 5252716


So Pretty


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dextersmom said:


> Today.
> View attachment 5267491


Fantastic picture


----------



## MishaJanuary

Shopping with my little mini in Highland Park Village,  Dallas. Texas  ❤️


----------



## ParisToBerlin

Took my square mini for a weekend in the English countryside. I’ve been using it for a year and I love this size so much!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ParisToBerlin said:


> Took my square mini for a weekend in the English countryside. I’ve been using it for a year and I love this size so much!
> 
> View attachment 5270617


OMG I love this pic! What a gorgeous mini!  Love your mono speedy (and Tesla) too!


----------



## tpm1224

Tis the season for a burgundy jumbo.  Took out my 20B burgundy jumbo for dinner and a movie


----------



## Dextersmom

BB90 said:


> what color is this?? Its so gorgeous !!


Thank you.  It is the 21B caramel, though I believe the tag actually says light brown.  We all know how uninspired Chanel is with their color names.


----------



## Dextersmom

Hanna Wilson said:


> Fantastic picture


Thank you.


----------



## Lilac_GG

Taking my 21K Irridescent lilac mini out for lunch


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my mini.


----------



## mcwee

Out with Deauville.


----------



## Meko99

Double trouble


----------



## Coach Superfan

I went to a fundraiser luncheon last week. It’s cold so I paired this dress with textured pantyhose and booties,  So Black M/L and CC pearl/crystal earrings. Aside from the pashmina, I could be attending a funeral  what do you think about all these mixed metals? (Please pardon the dirty spots on the mirror)


----------



## doraepeet

I tried my Gabrielle not to fall from the car seat.


----------



## step2005

Grabbing a bite while daughter is at sport practice.


----------



## Zixi1000

I couldn’t resist


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Zixi1000 said:


> I couldn’t resist
> 
> View attachment 5273492



The plushies in the background! Where are they from?


----------



## Coach Superfan

doraepeet said:


> I tried my Gabrielle not to fall from the car seat.
> View attachment 5273218


Is this the Medium and can it go crossbody?


----------



## Zixi1000

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The plushies in the background! Where are they from?



They are all from Jellycat, some department stores and baby stores also carry them.


----------



## UpTime

Take this baby out after a longtime in closet. She is too beautiful to stay in for so long


----------



## hikarupanda

Out and about with caramel full flap circa 1990-1991.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Taking my series 3 beauty out today.
This one shines different from the rest of my CCs ‍♀️


----------



## panp8

My winter solstice inspired nails featuring my beloved caviar mini! Caught a few people staring at her


----------



## thundercloud

*Happy holidays, tpf fam!*


----------



## XCCX

My passenger today


----------



## Zixi1000

Dressed for Christmas


----------



## monkyjib

Catching up with girlfriend at our favorite cafe. First time taking my 21B grey mini out


----------



## jastar

Using my 21k purple for some last minute x mas shopping


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## boarbb

Heading out for Christmas bunch


----------



## jastar

Christmas ootd. Happy holidays everyone. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mad_la_mans

First time out with my 19!


----------



## A Yah Suh

Fun Day Sunday


----------



## boarbb

Wearing medium le boy again


----------



## sweetpea_2009

tpm1224 said:


> Tis the season for a burgundy jumbo.  Took out my 20B burgundy jumbo for dinner and a movie


I love the 20B burgundy! She's a beauty.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

A Yah Suh said:


> Fun Day Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281456


Love this pop of color! So fun!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

gzmh said:


> Taking my 21K Irridescent lilac mini out for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271717


Looks so awesome with your outfit!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Zixi1000 said:


> I couldn’t resist
> 
> View attachment 5273492


Love your Chanel items and the Jellycat plush dolls!  Jellycat always has the most interesting and cute items.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jastar said:


> View attachment 5279878
> 
> Using my 21k purple for some last minute x mas shopping


Love the 21K purple! Such a beautiful color.


----------



## boarbb

Taking a break from shopping


----------



## XCCX

My beloved 21A white classic 




With my sister’s slingbacks and Dior in the background


----------



## Tuned83

1st foreign holiday in 2 yrs (covid sucks!). Spanish latte and DH's matcha latte. Caviar mini shw


----------



## Fixxi

Tuned83 said:


> 1st foreign holiday in 2 yrs (covid sucks!). Spanish latte and DH's matcha latte. Caviar mini shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282651



Omg chevron mini caviar!!!!


----------



## asya.khan

Tuned83 said:


> 1st foreign holiday in 2 yrs (covid sucks!). Spanish latte and DH's matcha latte. Caviar mini shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282651


I love matcha lattes (and caviar chevron


----------



## quenie




----------



## quenie

2016 was a good year


----------



## electricbluerita

Went all red for the season with my Chanel "Nature Flap" in the most beautiful red glazed soft caviar.


----------



## quenie

Heyyyy y’all


----------



## motled

Happy New Year’s Eve’s Eve. About to run errands for some projects the kids are excited about. Wearing 22C medium cF in light beige NG120.


----------



## sophiaberry

My very first Chanel piece (WOC!!!) that I purchased this month, out for dinner


----------



## cindy05

Pairing my beige Claire jumbo with my manolo hangisi in beige leather. I wish everyone a happy and healthy new year!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Farewell 2021 and hello 2022!
Happy New Year to Chanelovers!

18B red mini


----------



## keirii

Happy New Year everyone  stay safe & healthy

Out to tea on nye with my mini coco dressed up in her new twilly ❤


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## ashin121

Going out to lunch with my black jumbo. Can't believe she is 10 years old now! She looks just like how I got her from the boutique in 2012!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Loving my black lambskin mini


----------



## ka3na20

Out and about


----------



## platanoparty

I realized I was wearing a lot of pink with my Chanel lately and thought I’d share  first photo (sorry for terrible night quality) was 21A sweater jacket, white WOC and glitter black shoes. Second phot is 21p rose Clair CF with 21c (I think) cardigan. Lastly is my coco crush wedding band with a recent coco crush ring accompanying it on my index finger.


----------



## stellar28

22c white CF & 22c light beige cardholder


----------



## sweetpea_2009

alilxstar said:


> 22c white CF & 22c light beige cardholder


Beautiful combo!


----------



## luxsal

Took my newly purchased WOC for haircut appointment..


----------



## Purrsey

Old and fav PTT.


----------



## Anysia

platanoparty said:


> I realized I was wearing a lot of pink with my Chanel lately and thought I’d share  first photo (sorry for terrible night quality) was 21A sweater jacket, white WOC and glitter black shoes. Second phot is 21p rose Clair CF with 21c (I think) cardigan. Lastly is my coco crush wedding band with a recent coco crush ring accompanying it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 5288043
> 
> View attachment 5288045
> 
> View attachment 5288046


So pretty


----------



## calisnoopy

BWM said:


> Love my pink Chanel paired with my VCA!
> 
> View attachment 5267974
> View attachment 5267975



so pretty! I love that necklace too...so many ways to wear it


----------



## calisnoopy

MeBagaholic said:


> My precious unicorn that i just got



may I ask what color this is?


----------



## MeBagaholic

calisnoopy said:


> may I ask what color this is?


This is the iridescent pink


----------



## lovemylux

Purrsey said:


> Old and fav PTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288324


Gorgeous!! I love mine as well.  It stands the test of time - Timeless indeed!


----------



## lovemylux

My mini rec kept me company today running errands.


----------



## Lookelou

Dinner with my 2017 reverse chevron reissue- still love her!


----------



## bisousx

My friend and I at dinner… hers is the medium black cf, mine is the small white cf with lghw.


----------



## BB8

Chanel accessorizing for a chilly day in the City.


----------



## platanoparty

@bisousx you and your friend look like elegant queens! Omg so lovely. Great outfits, I love the layering for winter. @Lookelou i love this reverse chevron that’s super unique!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Errands today with this vintage beauty


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Took my square mini out for errands today, she looks even more beautiful under the sun


----------



## vcc1




----------



## XCCX

alilxstar said:


> 22c white CF & 22c light beige cardholder


This is just stunning! Both colors are dreamy 



bisousx said:


> My friend and I at dinner… hers is the medium black cf, mine is the small white cf with lghw.
> 
> View attachment 5291261


Elegance!!!



motled said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve’s Eve. About to run errands for some projects the kids are excited about. Wearing 22C medium cF in light beige NG120.
> 
> View attachment 5284287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284413


Stunning bag!



BagLover21 said:


> Words cannot adequately describe how much I adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5260715


Sooo beautiful!!! Is it white or light beige? What season please


----------



## cdean724

Took the Boy out for date night


----------



## Crepuscule

platanoparty said:


> I realized I was wearing a lot of pink with my Chanel lately and thought I’d share  first photo (sorry for terrible night quality) was 21A sweater jacket, white WOC and glitter black shoes. Second phot is 21p rose Clair CF with 21c (I think) cardigan. Lastly is my coco crush wedding band with a recent coco crush ring accompanying it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 5288043
> 
> View attachment 5288045
> 
> View attachment 5288046





platanoparty said:


> I realized I was wearing a lot of pink with my Chanel lately and thought I’d share  first photo (sorry for terrible night quality) was 21A sweater jacket, white WOC and glitter black shoes. Second phot is 21p rose Clair CF with 21c (I think) cardigan. Lastly is my coco crush wedding band with a recent coco crush ring accompanying it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 5288043
> 
> View attachment 5288045
> 
> View attachment 5288046


Beautiful! Love your beige sandals also! What shoes brand is it? Thanks


----------



## platanoparty

Crepuscule said:


> Beautiful! Love your beige sandals also! What shoes brand is it? Thanks


Thank you so much @Crepuscule ! Very kind of you. Funny enough they are Michael Kors sandals I bought recently at the Nordstrom sale. They come in so many colors and I bought one in beige and one in brown for all my summer outfits. They're super comfy! You can check out the exact model here, just a different color (I think they release a lot of colors regularly, I would also check Nordstrom Rack or Bloomingdales)


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

Date night


----------



## cwchen21

Finally found this beauty!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Journey with trendy cc.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Using it at work today


----------



## XCCX

Just received this beauty which was waiting for me about 1.5 years in the boutique  
20B beige goatskin 19!


----------



## ashabeau

New shoes!


----------



## monkyjib

From lunch date today and a walk in the garden at breakfast yesterday


----------



## Work_For_Purse

cwchen21 said:


> Finally found this beauty!
> View attachment 5295444


oooh, my  wish list!! so beautiful


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Life in a photo for the last 2 years. Mask, toilet paper next to a fabulous bag


----------



## Roseriver

cwchen21 said:


> Finally found this beauty!
> View attachment 5295444


Love, love this. Size?


----------



## cwchen21

Roseriver said:


> Love, love this. Size?


Thanks! It’s a size large.


----------



## monae

Teerakrainbow said:


> Journey with trendy cc.


Can I ask you where you got that coat from! Love the combination with your trendy!


----------



## vcc1

Anyone else having this baby?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

monae said:


> Can I ask you where you got that coat from! Love the combination with your trendy!


Hi,
Thank you,
My coat is from Karen millen. 
Couple year ago, im not sure if still on thier website, 
Is very warm and quite heavy, is wool and cashmere.


----------



## boarbb




----------



## HeartMyMJs

This will be in my collection forever!


----------



## XCCX

HeartMyMJs said:


> This will be in my collection forever!
> View attachment 5298300


So beautiful and classic! I miss mine, should use it again soon!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

XCCX said:


> So beautiful and classic! I miss mine, should use it again soon!


Thank you!!


----------



## Rxandbags

Out and about with my favorite jumbo in 21a grey and trusty polarized cc sunglasses to get some Gabrielle parfum and the new coco braume tinted lip balm


----------



## MeBagaholic

.


----------



## NervousNellie

Loving the mini lately, especially in lambskin. I feel like it elevates 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
every look!


----------



## princess-aurora

21K dark pink small classic flap, 22C light pink cardholder, and Rouge Coco gloss 806


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my favorite mini.


----------



## happiness07

boarbb said:


> View attachment 5299045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299039


MY JAW dropped.details..details on this piece?


----------



## bernpl

happiness07 said:


> MY JAW dropped.details..details on this piece?



Gold ombré mini…. I have seen recently on the stocks page.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Still loving my 22C light beige. DH smiles every time I carry this bag


----------



## ashin121

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my favorite mini.
> View attachment 5299153


Wowoowow. Gorgeous especially your arm candy. I just started appreciating jewelry this year. Just got a love ring last week and planning on getting a love bracelet, cartier watch, and vca earrings and necklace this year.  Taking a break from purses this year.


----------



## Dextersmom

ashin121 said:


> Wowoowow. Gorgeous especially your arm candy. I just started appreciating jewelry this year. Just got a love ring last week and planning on getting a love bracelet, cartier watch, and vca earrings and necklace this year.  Taking a break from purses this year.


Thank you so much.  I have also been focusing more on jewelry for the last couple of years. With Covid and working from home for so long, most of my bags were neglected. Jewelry, however, I wear daily even in super casual clothes.


----------



## electricbluerita

A little retail therapy after work with my Maxi Lambskin Single Flap.   Paired with a Zara top, H&M pants, and my gold glitter Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## purseaddict2021

boarbb said:


> View attachment 5299045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299039


what kind of leather is it? Is it goatskin? is it more durable than lambskin? Stunning bag! Congrats!!


----------



## XCCX

Today before taking her out. I forgot to remove the felt before taking the photo but she’s still a beauty! and I love those natural wrinkles in the goatskin  

20B light beige small 19:


----------



## celesteyg

Working from home  Made a handle out of the ribbon from a previous season


----------



## monkyjib

Took this baby out today❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

monkyjib said:


> Took this baby out today❤
> View attachment 5303956


LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## 5purse1234

monkyjib said:


> Took this baby out today❤
> View attachment 5303956


Congrats! So adorable! I soooo want to get one, but I already have a medium 2.55. I just cannot justify getting another one in mini size...Drooling over yours


----------



## Jennabee

Using my newest acquisition and enjoying the morning.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

HeartMyMJs said:


> This will be in my collection forever!
> View attachment 5298300


My favorite perfume!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

cwchen21 said:


> Finally found this beauty!
> View attachment 5295444


How heavy is it?  I am afraid this would be too heavy after putting my necessities.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Work_For_Purse said:


> My favorite perfume!


Mine too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My bag for the day!


----------



## topglamchic

21p iridescent Woc. I completely forgot about this beauty that I acquired one year ago. Thankfully, as I was trying to be creative with my wardrobe she came to mind. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## monkyjib

atlsweetpea11 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!





5purse1234 said:


> Congrats! So adorable! I soooo want to get one, but I already have a medium 2.55. I just cannot justify getting another one in mini size...Drooling over yours


Thank you for your kind words ❤️
@5purse1234 A mini would facilitate quite a different look from the medium


----------



## lilah1

topglamchic said:


> 21p iridescent Woc. I completely forgot about this beauty that I acquired one year ago. Thankfully, as I was trying to be creative with my wardrobe she came to mind.
> Thanks for letting me share.


OMG I'm in LOVE


----------



## ctimec

After 2 looong years, I’ve broken out my reissue. 225. I’ve missed wearing this bag!


----------



## thundercloud

It's a reissue kind of day!  Used my soblack chevron mini reissue for lunch & light shopping.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Took out my beloved WOC tonight


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my pink mini and matching ballerinas.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my pink mini and matching ballerinas.
> View attachment 5306191


I love that pink color. What season is this please?


----------



## topglamchic

lilah1 said:


> OMG I'm in LOVE


thank you so much for your kind words @lilah1


----------



## Dextersmom

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I love that pink color. What season is this please?


Thank you.   I love it too.  I remember it wasn't very popular when it came out, but to me it resembles the pink/peach roses from my wedding bouquet.  I will look for the tag for you and reply again if I can find it.  I am not the most organized person, tbh.  I believe it was from 2017/2018.


----------



## lblb

BB8 said:


> Carrying my 21S Classic Flap phone holder with chain to Chanel while I bring in my other bag for repair.  (I just realized I am wearing the same jacket as in a prior, different post, but had to bring a jacket with deep enough pockets to secure my mace for easy access: sad sign of the times).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046056


How do you like this bag ?


----------



## wimp

Took my WOC out for birthday brunch


----------



## elenachoe

My 22c pink woc
Such a pretty color❤️


----------



## Tyler_JP

How chic...


----------



## eskaay

My loyal trendy. Only lambskin I own, usually a Caviar girl


----------



## Lookelou

Tyler_JP said:


> How chic...



And THIS is why we invest in Chanel so we can look as elegant as this lady in our years to come!  Just FAB!


----------



## elenachoe

Y


eskaay said:


> My loyal trendy. Only lambskin I own, usually a Caviar girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306885


Yesss i love lambskin on trendy , looks so gorgeous ❤️


----------



## deb68nc

So love this bag…so versatile it has a casual vibe, crossbody, caviar hits all marks!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking Coco handle for a spin for the first time inside Wynn last night.


----------



## Bags_4_life

About to move into my new-to-me Cerf Tote, I’ve always loved this bag and couldn’t resist when a good deal came up.


----------



## niggli

kat99 said:


> Red caviar jumbo and Paris Dallas RTW jacket:


Wow, really nice!


----------



## niggli

mimikul said:


> All the way from Paris.


Amazing bag. I am on the hunt for one as well!


----------



## chanelbaby21

My travel buddy today….black jumbo classic flap…nice day!!


----------



## purseaddict2021

chanelbaby21 said:


> My travel buddy today….black jumbo classic flap…nice day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309311


Wow so pretty. Can never go wrong with black CF


----------



## monkyjib

On a date with my so black today


----------



## ilovelions8

all I’m taking with me as I go get tested on this beautiful Saturday morning.


----------



## elenachoe

My trendy cc i am in love


----------



## boarbb




----------



## HappybytheC

One of my favorite combos ,
classic Saint Laurent jacket & classic C


----------



## trto

Just picked up a black caviar WOC in SHW over a week ago and I can’t stop using it! I love how it’s so casual and easy to carry compared to my CFs. Wondering now if I should start buying more minis and WOCs


----------



## NervousNellie

I cannot recommend the large urban spirit backpack enough. Opening and closing it took some getting used to, but it’s a great bag that fits a lot of my mommy essentials.


----------



## tabby1997

My Classic Flap with me in Kensington today


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Marlee

Shopping with my new Clutch with Chain


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 5312761


I got a few messages.  I’m 5’1”.


----------



## boomer1234

I almost returned the 19 when I got it but now it’s become the most used bag as of late!


----------



## XCCX

boomer1234 said:


> I almost returned the 19 when I got it but now it’s become the most used bag as of late!


Beautiful photo and beautiful bag! You look great!


----------



## jc3881

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 5312761



Are you wearing that small CCH crossbody? Also, love your dress/entire outfit!!!


----------



## Swtshan7

Brunch with my Maxi


----------



## elenachoe

19 i loveeee !! Just got it ❤️ Such a good user friendly bag!


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Coach Superfan

Mom’s Night Out this weekend... before I got rejected before dinner from the boutique not knowing it was appointment only  
Wish I got pics of all our bags together. I didn’t know some of them were planning to bring their Chanel.


----------



## lululemoon

So in love with my grey 19


----------



## boomer1234

XCCX said:


> Beautiful photo and beautiful bag! You look great!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## jastar

Using my 21s pink because it’s February 1st


----------



## mesh123

21p medium classic flap!


----------



## liza213

Enjoying some coffee with this beauty


----------



## BB8

Casual Thursday (actually, casual everyday for me).


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

My newest love interest  the perfect everyday mini that I won’t need to baby! Any other mini reissue fans out there?


----------



## hmily223

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> My newest love interest  the perfect everyday mini that I won’t need to baby! Any other mini reissue fans out there?


I'm waiting for mine to be delivered today.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Just me & Red!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

I purchased the Airpods Pro case just to have an accessory, but it has turned out to be my most used Chanel purchase to date.  I wear the burgundy color with everything.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Marlee said:


> Shopping with my new Clutch with Chain
> 
> View attachment 5312901



That clutch is already adorable, but that color takes it to STUNNING!!!


----------



## msvickyy

The first time I used my card holder I wanted to post it on my IG story and since my sister is extra af, she decided to add her own flair onto my story post


----------



## backbayj20

Out to brunch with my two favorite Chanel pieces. My white 19 and 21B wedges.


----------



## Marlee

AllthingsLV said:


> That clutch is already adorable, but that color takes it to STUNNING!!!



Thank you


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

hmily223 said:


> I'm waiting for mine to be delivered today.


How exciting! Is it your first mini reissue?


----------



## wingfok_1028




----------



## Eva_x

No matter how many times I wear it, I am in awe of how much I f-ing love this bag.  Enjoy bonus dog in the background.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AllthingsLV said:


> I purchased the Airpods Pro case just to have an accessory, but it has turned out to be my most used Chanel purchase to date.  I wear the burgundy color with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317469


I was hoping to see someone purchase it as a 'necklace.' I was wanting to do the exact same, but the hole in the bottom stopped me. I think it looks brilliant worn this way and the color you picked is perfect!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> My newest love interest  the perfect everyday mini that I won’t need to baby! Any other mini reissue fans out there?



One of my fav bags. Wore it to dinner last night!


----------



## lululemoon

My blue mini woc  Looks small but fits all my essentials


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

ItsPurseonal said:


> One of my fav bags. Wore it to dinner last night!


Aww that’s so great to hear - don’t tend to see or hear much about them vs the cf minis. I can’t wait to start using it and not have to worry or baby it!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Ready to go out


----------



## AllthingsLV

electricbluerita said:


> A little retail therapy after work with my Maxi Lambskin Single Flap.   Paired with a Zara top, H&M pants, and my gold glitter Jimmy Choo heels.
> 
> View attachment 5301004



High/Low lux at it's best!!!  I like your style!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

XCCX said:


> Today before taking her out. I forgot to remove the felt before taking the photo but she’s still a beauty! and I love those natural wrinkles in the goatskin
> 
> 20B light beige small 19:
> 
> View attachment 5301826



I really like the way goatskin wrinkles.  Goatskin wasn't available when I purchased my 22P Chanel 19 and I almost decided to pass until they brought them out in goatskin again, but in the end, I decided to go ahead with the lambskin and just plan for my next Chanel 19 to be in goatskin.


----------



## AllthingsLV

LucyMadrid said:


> Ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318439



What a gorgeous red .


----------



## AllthingsLV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was hoping to see someone purchase it as a 'necklace.' I was wanting to do the exact same, but the hole in the bottom stopped me. I think it looks brilliant worn this way and the color you picked is perfect!



Thanks!  I also wondered why I never saw anyone wear it as a necklace.  I've only seen maybe 2 reviews for it on YouTube and people would review it, but no one tried it on.  I was also concerned about the charging hole showing because I am 5'8", but when worn as a necklace, others can't even see the hole.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My black and white mini flap !! And ended up with a color transfer from my blue Burberry wool coat !


----------



## boarbb




----------



## XCCX

AllthingsLV said:


> I really like the way goatskin wrinkles.  Goatskin wasn't available when I purchased my 22P Chanel 19 and I almost decided to pass until they brought them out in goatskin again, but in the end, I decided to go ahead with the lambskin and just plan for my next Chanel 19 to be in goatskin.


Congratulations on your new 19!


----------



## monkyjib

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> My newest love interest  the perfect everyday mini that I won’t need to baby! Any other mini reissue fans out there?


Yes! The reissues with aged calfskin are the best bags ever


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

monkyjib said:


> Yes! The reissues with aged calfskin are the best bags ever


Love hearing all this from other reissue lovers! Looks like it may be a slippery slope from here for me


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 5317440
> 
> Just me & Red!!


Love this pic! What a gorgeous red! This color looks stunning in the 19!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> My newest love interest  the perfect everyday mini that I won’t need to baby! Any other mini reissue fans out there?


I am waiting to get one. They don’t have stock in my city for months.


----------



## Nancy Wong

AllthingsLV said:


> I purchased the Airpods Pro case just to have an accessory, but it has turned out to be my most used Chanel purchase to date.  I wear the burgundy color with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317469


I have one in black as well! Very good value as it is small leather goods which could be wear as a necklace but cheaper.


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

Nancy Wong said:


> I am waiting to get one. They don’t have stock in my city for months.


Oh where are you based?


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

Nancy Wong said:


> I have one in black as well! Very good value as it is small leather goods which could be wear as a necklace but cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319881


Omg so cute!!


----------



## dotty8

I took my Classic flap to brunch yesterday


----------



## Nancy Wong

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> Oh where are you based?


Hong Kong. How about you? You just went to your local shop and it was always available? I want a single flap mini or Reissue mini. I prefer reissue now after seeing yours!


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

Nancy Wong said:


> Hong Kong. How about you? You just went to your local shop and it was always available? I want a single flap mini or Reissue mini. I prefer reissue now after seeing yours!


Ah I also heard it’s so hard to get minis or sought after bags in HK from a friend. I’m in London. I still had to ask my sa to add me to a waitlist though. I didn’t think it was necessary at first as I thought it wouldn’t be as popular as the cf mini, but apparently it is especially in black. Do you have a sa in hk to help? Good luck in finding one!


----------



## electricbluerita

AllthingsLV said:


> High/Low lux at it's best!!!  I like your style!!



This is so nice of you, thank you so much!


----------



## marysweetie7

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> My newest love interest  the perfect everyday mini that I won’t need to baby! Any other mini reissue fans out there?


My dream bag!!! Can't wait to get one!!


----------



## marysweetie7

I just got my WOC last week! After a 2 week wait, she is mine!! ♡


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

marysweetie7 said:


> My dream bag!!! Can't wait to get one!!


It’s an amazing little beauty! I hope  you get one soon!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Nancy Wong said:


> I have one in black as well! Very good value as it is small leather goods which could be wear as a necklace but cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319881



This is beyond adorable!!!!  I can’t take the cuteness


----------



## Nancy Wong

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> Ah I also heard it’s so hard to get minis or sought after bags in HK from a friend. I’m in London. I still had to ask my sa to add me to a waitlist though. I didn’t think it was necessary at first as I thought it wouldn’t be as popular as the cf mini, but apparently it is especially in black. Do you have a sa in hk to help? Good luck in finding one!


Yes I do. She was showing me a small CF but I still prefer mini. Will wait…


----------



## Rockysmom

My white mini boy


----------



## barneybag

Rockysmom said:


> My white mini boy
> 
> View attachment 5321287


Oh how I wish I was responsible enough to carry a white bag!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

It’s still Christmas I hope? Kidding just the sequins pillow and my precious flap


----------



## VintageAndVino

At 30,000 feet with my vintage tote.


----------



## Fuzzy21

With my WOC heading to dinner.


----------



## luxuryamanda

Been looking for a pair of shoes that matches with my small baby pink vanity bag! Here they are! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## niwk_bag21

Just me and my mini flap (& scarf stole from hubby lol) on a shopping trip alone  
(Hopefully it’s less noticeable by wearing it backwards…)


----------



## topglamchic

Thank you for letting share. 
White clutch with chain.


----------



## bernpl

19a Reissue WOC out to brunch and shopping.


----------



## HappybytheC

Getting ready for pre-Valentine brunch with this 
Happy Valentines ladies & gents!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Early Valentine’s dinner last night. She had her own seat in our booth


----------



## Saaski

Taking my vintage Chanel jumbo out


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Taking Coco handle for a spin for the first time inside Wynn last night.


OMGGG was that inside H? I neeeeed that display device for my H bowl!!!!


----------



## msvickyy

took my classic flap out for valentine's weekend and saw this mirror while getting boba so why not haha


----------



## roseclaire

Finally got my pink/green mini top handle! Wasn’t so sure if I like how it is dyed but was very happy with it once I saw her in person!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGG was that inside H? I neeeeed that display device for my H bowl!!!!


Yes, inside H !! Definitely!! Lol


----------



## Nancy Wong

Got this small CF from my husband as Valentine’s Day gift. Honestly last time I got a brand new one (reissue 2.55 SHW) from store was over 12 years ago. Chanel Classic bags are just getting too expensive so this gift was a big surprise for me.


----------



## tabby1997

Nancy Wong said:


> Got this small CF from my husband as Valentine’s Day gift. Honestly last time I got a brand new one (reissue 2.55 SHW) from store was over 12 years ago. Chanel Classic bags are just getting too expensive so this gift was a big surprise for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327600
> View attachment 5327601
> View attachment 5327601


Awww lucky you!!!


----------



## Tykhe

Took my perfume bottle clutch to a art exhibit!


----------



## anianyc

Rockysmom said:


> My white mini boy
> 
> View attachment 5321287


How does the white wear? Im picking up tomorrow white boy, I love love it but man definitely scared to wear it


----------



## topglamchic

From Karl’s Airplane collection


----------



## Rockysmom

anianyc said:


> How does the white wear? Im picking up tomorrow white boy, I love love it but man definitely scared to wear it


I’ve worn it about 7 times  and no issues so far


----------



## luxsal

topglamchic said:


> From Karl’s Airplane collection


So beautiful and your dress too!


----------



## topglamchic

salal04 said:


> So beautiful and your dress too!



Thank you so much.


----------



## doraepeet

Shopping at my local store


----------



## curlypig4

Wore this for a shopping trip last week! My shoes are from 22C and the bag is from 21K. Photos courtesy of my ig @xoxochanelapproved


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Nancy Wong said:


> Got this small CF from my husband as Valentine’s Day gift. Honestly last time I got a brand new one (reissue 2.55 SHW) from store was over 12 years ago. Chanel Classic bags are just getting too expensive so this gift was a big surprise for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327600
> View attachment 5327601
> View attachment 5327601



So pretty with matching brooch and necklace


----------



## LucyMadrid

I received this Coco handle in ruthenium hdw as a Christmas present and first, I thought it would have been better gold hdw, but now I am pleased with the bag. The ruthenium hdw looks perfect with casual wear.


----------



## MeBagaholic

My recent love 
This shiny caviar has won my heart. I was lucky to get her 
Thankyou for letting me share
Indoor and daylight


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MeBagaholic said:


> My recent love
> This shiny caviar has won my heart. I was lucky to get her
> Thankyou for letting me share
> Indoor and daylight
> 
> View attachment 5331270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331300


THE classic! Beautiful!


----------



## chlo_chlo

.


----------



## Rxandbags

Frantic search for the 22p ba bucket bag paid off. Getting some dessert and don’t forget the hand sanitizer


----------



## monkyjib

In action at the boutique when my lovely SA brought them out. I didn’t buy them though.


----------



## luxuryamanda

This mule gets paired with the drawstring bag and medium classic flap.


----------



## Grande Latte

Tykhe said:


> Took my perfume bottle clutch to a art exhibit!
> 
> View attachment 5327762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327763


The perfect place to showcase this beauty!


----------



## doraepeet

Went to bookstore with Paris-Hamburg jacket, a N5 belt, and my perfect mini. Oh, I’ve almost forgotten a CJ belt as necklace


----------



## bagaddict17

Even with all the lights, Miss Reissue is the star of the show!


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

Sitting pretty on her first outing 
My lambskin cf’s wouldn’t be allowed on this chair, but this one seems durable enough


----------



## marysweetie7

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> Sitting pretty on her first outing
> My lambskin cf’s wouldn’t be allowed on this chair, but this one seems durable enough
> View attachment 5334360


She is so pretty! Congrats on the purchase! Recently I am in love with this too!! I have ordered it through my SA. I hope I get it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love my new sneakers!!! So comfy!


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

marysweetie7 said:


> She is so pretty! Congrats on the purchase! Recently I am in love with this too!! I have ordered it through my SA. I hope I get it!


Thank you, it’s currently my fave too - love the understated look and carefree style. Hope your sa can find you one soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luxuryamanda said:


> This mule gets paired with the drawstring bag and medium classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 5332338
> View attachment 5332339
> View attachment 5332340


Love these sandals! Do they make a clap sound when you walk or are they pretty steady on your foot? Perfect pairings too dear!


----------



## XCCX

LOVE is an understatement!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My passenger today. Love the rose gold and the luxe of the lambskin on this small classic flap


----------



## MeBagaholic

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My passenger today. Love the rose gold and the luxe of the lambskin on this small classic flap


The rosegold is just so beautiful. Now i want to take my medium rose gold hdw out too


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MeBagaholic said:


> The rosegold is just so beautiful. Now i want to take my medium rose gold hdw out too


You should!


----------



## GAN

Using my Deauville petite size from 22C for my work today! It can hold my 13”inch laptop abs misc stuff, light to carry too.


----------



## manda331

deb68nc said:


> So love this bag…so versatile it has a casual vibe, crossbody, caviar hits all marks!! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307523


LOVE this bag! What is the name? Thanks


----------



## deb68nc

manda331 said:


> LOVE this bag! What is the name? Thanks


It’s called the melody flap bag in size small…retails $4900


----------



## boomer1234

Chanel 19 with espadrilles for a day out with the baby


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying some sushi with my Mini


----------



## Zixi1000

Warm winter day


----------



## tpm1224

Was finally able to take out this beauty on her maiden voyage out. It was one of my last purchases from last fall


----------



## doraepeet

Marlee said:


> Enjoying some sushi with my Mini
> 
> View attachment 5337728


I can't decide which one is more yummy between your mini and sushi.


----------



## manda331

deb68nc said:


> It’s called the melody flap bag in size small…retails $4900


 Thanks! I'm officially obsessed Lol


----------



## boomer1234

My 19 again today. Really I use it SO much. It goes with everything!!


----------



## GAN

Brought my lil grey beauty from my 20C collection to work today !


----------



## Trinityemily

My love for coco handles. Picking a bag to use this weekend !


----------



## justbirkins

elenachoe said:


> Omg so beautiful


Stunning


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My accessories for my friend's 50th bday.


----------



## Zkg1977

On Thursdays, we wear black


----------



## eunicorn

A little peek a boo of my 22p red.


----------



## Sylly

My Girls weekend bag with new bandeau


----------



## Marlee

At the garden center with my Mini


----------



## eunicorn

I love dressing this girl up and down.


----------



## pugfan92

Took my medium lambskin classic flap out for the first time for dinner with friends.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Today felt like a 21A light brown kind of day. I wasn’t feeling this bag based on just seeing pics online when it came out. It wasn’t until I saw it IRL that I fell for it. So don’t make up your mind about a bag until you actually can lay eyes on it


----------



## msvickyy

being that this is my first chanel bag, I'm very cafeful about when I take it out. No more rainy days please


----------



## blushing_baby

me and my 21k light blue coco handle!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

It’s finally warm enough to have a date with my 19


----------



## LucyMadrid

This was my first  Chanel Jumbo, elegant and comfortable and with enough room for all my needs from day to evening. The color in the pic looks black, but in  fact  the handbag is night navy blue. Jumbo, a great partner for every occasion.


----------



## joylisajo

Iridescent WOC's 1st time out  
I'm so in love with her!


----------



## joylisajo

LucyMadrid said:


> This was my first  Chanel Jumbo, elegant and comfortable and with enough room for all my needs from day to evening. The color in the pic looks black, but in  fact  the handbag is night navy blue. Jumbo, a great partner for every occasion.
> 
> View attachment 5346285


Wow! I don't see any navy blue at all! Still classy no matter the color


----------



## LucyMadrid

joylisajo said:


> Wow! I don't see any navy blue at all! Still classy no matter the color


Well, it is a very dark navy blue which can be seen plainly at the sunlight.


----------



## Jamforever

Running errands kinda day with my fuss free denim


----------



## soccerzfan

Have the same bag, didn’t think I’ll love denim but it turns out to be my fav bag this year. 


Jamforever said:


> Running errands kinda day with my fuss free denim


----------



## monkyjib

Took my 19 out for the first time for my Birthday breakfast!


----------



## missconvy

monkyjib said:


> Took my 19 out for the first time for my Birthday breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346451


Wow this is stunning. Is this the small?


----------



## XCCX

monkyjib said:


> Took my 19 out for the first time for my Birthday breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346451


Such a beautiful bag! Happy birthday!


----------



## monkyjib

missconvy said:


> Wow this is stunning. Is this the small?


Thank you! Yes, it’s a small (26 cm)


----------



## motled

LucyMadrid said:


> This was my first  Chanel Jumbo, elegant and comfortable and with enough room for all my needs from day to evening. The color in the pic looks black, but in  fact  the handbag is night navy blue. Jumbo, a great partner for every occasion.
> 
> View attachment 5346285


Is this a lambskin jumbo?  It looks divine


----------



## LucyMadrid

motled said:


> Is this a lambskin jumbo?  It looks divine



Thank you. Yes, it is lambskin leather


----------



## motled

LucyMadrid said:


> Thank you. Yes, it is lambskin leather


Now I must have a jumbo lambskin classic flap. Look what you’ve done.


----------



## LucyMadrid

motled said:


> Now I must have a jumbo lambskin classic flap. Look what you’ve done.



May you enjoy your Jumbo! . Good luck!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Just a question, ladies. Could this handbag be worn with a black and white dress for a cocktail at midday? Does she look a bit casual with the ruthenium hdw?  I always wear her with casual clothes.  I have the timeless classic medium size, but for sure there will be more than one there. Thank you for your advice! ( Perhaps this handbag would look better with black jacket and trousers).


----------



## jastar

Bunny with her neons. Do not know if this is the right thread to share but saw this cute bunny at build a bear while shopping with friends last weekend. It bought back the memory of that giddy excitement I would experience when purchasing a new build a bear that I currently get when I purchase a new Chanel. Those days were way better for my bank account though lol.


----------



## GAN

Wearing my fav mini reissue so black to work today! My fav bag of all and often used as it is very versatile and can hold my essentials


----------



## AllthingsLV

Trinityemily said:


> My love for coco handles. Picking a bag to use this weekend !



You have a beautiful collection!!!  Your color range is so ON POINT!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Today felt like a 21A light brown kind of day. I wasn’t feeling this bag based on just seeing pics online when it came out. It wasn’t until I saw it IRL that I fell for it. So don’t make up your mind about a bag until you actually can lay eyes on it



That is such a gorgeous color


----------



## AllthingsLV

msvickyy said:


> being that this is my first chanel bag, I'm very cafeful about when I take it out. No more rainy days please
> View attachment 5345429



I’m here for the handbag, but your sneaker game is ON POINT!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

monkyjib said:


> Took my 19 out for the first time for my Birthday breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346451



That is gorgeous!!!  I’ve never seen that version of the 19 before.  What season is it from?


----------



## msvickyy

AllthingsLV said:


> I’m here for the handbag, but your sneaker game is ON POINT!!!



Haha thank you~


----------



## Sylly

Looking forward to warmer weather


----------



## Sylly

LucyMadrid said:


> Just a question, ladies. Could this handbag be worn with a black and white dress for a cocktail at midday? Does she look a bit casual with the ruthenium hdw?  I always wear her with casual clothes.  I have the timeless classic medium size, but for sure there will be more than one there. Thank you for your advice! ( Perhaps this handbag would look better with black jacket and trousers).
> 
> View attachment 5347335


I would say yes, especially since it is a day time event. Ruthenium hw gives it a more modern feel.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sylly said:


> I would say yes, especially since it is a day time event. Ruthenium hw gives it a more modern feel.



Thank you very much


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sylly said:


> Looking forward to warmer weather
> View attachment 5348123
> View attachment 5348124


I have never mixed beige with navy blue, always blue or red, but it looks great!!


----------



## Sylly

LucyMadrid said:


> I have never mixed beige with navy blue, always blue or red, but it looks great!!


It actually white, but it does look similar to the 21S iridescent beige in some lighting. This is in my closet, where the lighting isn’t the greatest.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

AllthingsLV said:


> That is such a gorgeous color


Thank you


----------



## monkyjib

AllthingsLV said:


> That is gorgeous!!!  I’ve never seen that version of the 19 before.  What season is it from?


Thank you! It is 22P


----------



## Fuzzy21

monkyjib said:


> Thank you! It is 22P



Is the inside burgundy or black?


----------



## monkyjib

Fuzzy21 said:


> Is the inside burgundy or black?


It’s actually red!


----------



## vaneeners

My best friend (and business partner) and I out for a meeting - I am in LOVE with my Coco Handle Pre-Spring 22! I dress her up and down, she's spacious and the lambskin leather isn't as delicate as it is on the classic flap.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

vaneeners said:


> View attachment 5348762
> 
> 
> My best friend (and business partner) and I out for a meeting - I am in LOVE with my Coco Handle Pre-Spring 22! I dress her up and down, she's spacious and the lambskin leather isn't as delicate as it is on the classic flap.


I LOVE your CCH. So unique and beautiful! Looks great on you!


----------



## motled

LucyMadrid said:


> May you enjoy your Jumbo! . Good luck!


(Sorry for this delayed reply). I hope you wear yours in good health. Thanks so much for the inspiration and luck! ❤️


----------



## vaneeners

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I LOVE your CCH. So unique and beautiful! Looks great on you!


Thank you! I am so happy my SA was able to get it for me, I absolutely love it!


----------



## Seedlessplum

My classic jumbo


----------



## Critzie

I bought this cutie today


----------



## star_dust

With my new baby and my Chanel trousers


----------



## Mani2017

Taking my beauty out in the sun!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

Deciding between my tweed mini rectangle or gold mini square to go shopping with..

Tweed mini won


----------



## dotty8

Going to my Dad's birthday lunch


----------



## dotty8

lil_twin_stars said:


> Deciding between my tweed mini rectangle or gold mini square to go shopping with..
> 
> Tweed mini won



Aww, so cute... and I love how your forum name matches your T-shirt


----------



## lil_twin_stars

dotty8 said:


> Aww, so cute... and I love how your forum name matches your T-shirt


Wow.. u have sharp eye!!
I only realize the irony after I posted the photos.. somehow I was wearing my lil twin stars tee.. very casual weekend today


----------



## BB8

My square mini got some vitamin D in this winter weather


----------



## arliegirl

doraepeet said:


> Went to bookstore with Paris-Hamburg jacket, a N5 belt, and my perfect mini. Oh, I’ve almost forgotten a CJ belt as necklace
> View attachment 5332600


Love that bag! Looks great on you ! The small chain melody?


----------



## arliegirl

deb68nc said:


> So love this bag…so versatile it has a casual vibe, crossbody, caviar hits all marks!! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307523


Love it! Is it a small?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Taking my 22C white out for dinner with my sweet DH


----------



## LucyMadrid

At least I made my mind up to this Chanel wallet to match it with my bags. My first idea was red/burgundy, but I decided black, perhaps black matches with all colors.


----------



## deb68nc

arliegirl said:


> Love it! Is it a small?


Yes it’s the small size…


----------



## motled

Drove out of town with the family and my beloved black 2.55 (I believe this is the large 226 size). Thanks for letting me share. ❤️


----------



## KG415

On the way to Trader Joes on Sunday


----------



## quenie

Here at work with my mini while my kids take their mock English test


----------



## pepperpotts24

About to step out with my mini


----------



## XCCX

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5353731
> 
> About to step out with my mini


Amazing outfit and stunning mini!


----------



## arliegirl

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5353731
> 
> About to step out with my mini


How much are you loving the shoes ???


----------



## pepperpotts24

T


XCCX said:


> Amazing outfit and stunning mini!


Thank you!


----------



## pepperpotts24

arliegirl said:


> How much are you loving the shoes ???


So much that I find myself planning my outfits around them!


----------



## LucyMadrid

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5353731
> 
> About to step out with my mini


Beautiful outfit! I love the sleeves. The bag is caramel, isn't it?


----------



## pepperpotts24

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful outfit! I love the sleeves. The bag is caramel, isn't it?


Thank you!  Yes, it is 22S caramel.


----------



## monkyjib

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5353731
> 
> About to step out with my mini


You look amazing. Love every thing you’re wearing!


----------



## pepperpotts24

monkyjib said:


> You look amazing. Love every thing you’re wearing!



Thank you!


----------



## hmily223

Brought her to work today, MacBook fits perfectly.


----------



## TimelessBelle

Seasonal clutch with sling. Shorten the strap by twisting it into a bow and attaching a faux pearl.


----------



## vivy_tran

mesh123 said:


> 21p medium classic flap!


Beautiful! Looks like bubblegum pink.


----------



## doraepeet

arliegirl said:


> Love that bag! Looks great on you ! The small chain melody?


No, it's my perfect mini from 21K collection, dear. It's the most sought-after bag.


----------



## am2022

Haven’t worn this since purchase - she is coming out now - attending a wedding and flying out to Asia !
changed her chain so the handle doesn’t dig into my right mammary gland  
Chain is adjustable !


----------



## jastar

Happy St.Patrick’s day! Ofc had to use the green bag.


----------



## Serenata

Taking this cutie out for the first time for a quick Costco run.   She was a totally unplanned, spontaneous purchase but I love her to bits!


----------



## Raaz

Serenata said:


> Taking this cutie out for the first time for a quick Costco run.   She was a totally unplanned, spontaneous purchase but I love her to bits!


Those are the best kinds.


----------



## Critzie

Felt compelled to wear cuter clothes with my new Chanel mini.

I was looking for a black mini, but find myself loving this gold more than I thought I would.


----------



## Mani2017

Feeling blue today with my new BA! ❤️


----------



## B4GBuff

Took out my mixed leather chevron Boy from 2016. Have not used it in awhile and forgot how much I love this bag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I haven’t used this beauty in a minute. Perfect for a casual day with my bestie. Love this squishy hobo. The lambskin is like butter


----------



## Cherry90

omg!! Chanel is my dream! You have such a beautifull peaces


----------



## arliegirl

Photo of my Chanel chevron lambskin mini with GHW. One of my favorite bags ❤️.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Out celebrating my hubby’s 40th birthday 
*_22S caramel

_


----------



## pepperpotts24

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Out celebrating my hubby’s 40th birthday
> *_22S caramel
> View attachment 5358331
> _


Beautiful!


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

pepperpotts24 said:


> Beautiful!


TY dear She’s my new favorite!!


----------



## monkyjib

With my 21B grey mini in the Prada dressing room a while back!


----------



## Chlo_chlo1004

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Out celebrating my hubby’s 40th birthday
> *_22S caramel
> View attachment 5358331
> _


What a beauty! Congrats! I can’t wait to use mine for the first time


----------



## hellopatricia

Boba run with my new 22S WOC


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Chlo_chlo1004 said:


> What a beauty! Congrats! I can’t wait to use mine for the first time


TY!! Can’t wait to see your pic


----------



## Lookelou

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Out celebrating my hubby’s 40th birthday
> *_22S caramel
> View attachment 5358331
> _


carefully, carefully, back away from the red wine, never turning your back   seriously, beautiful- enjoy!!


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Lookelou said:


> carefully, carefully, back away from the red wine, never turning your back   seriously, beautiful- enjoy!!


TYSM!  Didn’t dare take my eyes off of “her”


----------



## iluvbags888

B4GBuff said:


> Took out my mixed leather chevron Boy from 2016. Have not used it in awhile and forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5357394


Stunning with the ghw


----------



## B4GBuff

iluvbags888 said:


> Stunning with the ghw



Thank you! Yes it really stands out and is a style that is not very common to see with the mixed leathers. As I said I have not used it in awhile and forgot how much I love it!


----------



## pepperpotts24

With my small Deauville❤️


----------



## purselover__

With my new 22 medium black around Paris over the weekend


----------



## Di Michelle

I am loving everyone’s handbags. Congrats to all.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Spring is here...taking my spring jacket out of storage, and getting ready to head out with my wallet on chain.


----------



## midori_bluez

pepperpotts24 said:


> With my small Deauville❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359398
> View attachment 5359399


the color is so pretty! can this size fit a laptop?


----------



## pepperpotts24

midori_bluez said:


> the color is so pretty! can this size fit a laptop?


It fits my 13 inch Macbook Pro with room to spare.☺️


----------



## deb68nc

First outing with my pink trendy. Makes me happy wearing this bag


----------



## AH673

deb68nc said:


> First outing with my pink trendy. Makes me happy wearing this bag
> View attachment 5361194


you look great! love the pink.


----------



## Angpiggy

first time out...make me think of milk tea


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Out with my favorite mini square, small but pack a bunch!


----------



## mcwee

My 8 year old 226 taking a breather.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Out and about today...


----------



## dotty8

My classic flap and Chanel pearl bracelet having lunch


----------



## GAN

pepperpotts24 said:


> With my small Deauville❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359398
> View attachment 5359399


Very pretty! Which collection is this? Can this fit a 13inch laptop? I am considering to get one for my work bag as I already has one in the small vertical deauville but my part of laptop pop out of the bag. This really look so chic on you.


----------



## GAN

Wearing my new purchase from 22p for the 1st time, to my workplace!


----------



## GAN

More pics of my denim flap..
It still now very structure as it is new and thinking if I need to get a insert to keep the shape. It is light and can hold more than a mini.


----------



## jcshin

Used my red vintage cf to pick up my large black .  Also finally got the chance to open up my vanities that I got a while ago.


----------



## arliegirl

GAN said:


> More pics of my denim flap..
> It still now very structure as it is new and thinking if I need to get a insert to keep the shape. It is light and can hold more than a mini.
> 
> View attachment 5367336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367339


Are you in love ? It’s amazing . Is it the small size ?


----------



## pepperpotts24

GAN said:


> Very pretty! Which collection is this? Can this fit a 13inch laptop? I am considering to get one for my work bag as I already has one in the small vertical deauville but my part of laptop pop out of the bag. This really look so chic on you.


Thank you!  
It's from the current 22S collection and yes, it fits my 13-inch Macbook Pro with lots of room to spare.


----------



## Katey_

Heading into the office on a grey, rainy day!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5360563
> 
> Spring is here...taking my spring jacket out of storage, and getting ready to head out with my wallet on chain.


Love the WOC and especially the pretty purple jacket!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Angpiggy said:


> first time out...make me think of milk tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363520


Milk tea is right! I love this color on the Trendy.  Every time I see this bag I want to run out and get one.  She's beautiful!


----------



## GAN

arliegirl said:


> Are you in love ? It’s amazing . Is it the small size ?


Yes, it is the small size. I like it to be very carefree and many options to wear this style. My first denim bag from Chanel


----------



## arliegirl

GAN said:


> Yes, it is the small size. I like it to be very carefree and many options to wear this style. My first denim bag from Chanel


Wear it in good health as my grandmother would say! It’s a beauty and I love that it’s different.


----------



## arliegirl

GAN said:


> More pics of my denim flap..
> It still now very structure as it is new and thinking if I need to get a insert to keep the shape. It is light and can hold more than a mini.
> 
> View attachment 5367336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367339


Forgot to ask….. can you wear as a shoulder bag and a crossbody?


----------



## GAN

arliegirl said:


> Forgot to ask….. can you wear as a shoulder bag and a crossbody?


yes, can be worn as crossbody too


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love the WOC and especially the pretty purple jacket!


Thank you for the kind words.   It's still chilly here, especially in the mornings, so I am enjoying pairing my spring jackets and blazers with my handbags.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## doraepeet

Kristen wore this blazer to OSCAR while I wore it to annual meeting of Heart Association of Thailand. (noted the brooch)


----------



## Work_For_Purse

pepperpotts24 said:


> With my small Deauville❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359398
> View attachment 5359399


Looks so perfectly polished with outfit!


----------



## pepperpotts24

Casual day with my woc and sneakers from 22P


----------



## pepperpotts24

Work_For_Purse said:


> Looks so perfectly polished with outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My passenger on this beautiful Friday. So happy with the 22C white CF.


----------



## Dlnc8818

Recent date night ♥️


----------



## Angpiggy

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Milk tea is right! I love this color on the Trendy.  Every time I see this bag I want to run out and get one.  She's beautiful!


Thank you very much


----------



## Angpiggy

Beautiful day here...


----------



## Katey_

Date night tonight with my latest purchase


----------



## msvickyy

taking my lovely cf out for my bday weekend ~


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Coco Handle paired with another spring coat on a cool day.


----------



## Jamforever

Taking my Heart bag out for the first time Celebrating my 43rd Birthday


----------



## jp824

Love this handle especially when it catches the light and casts a shadow


----------



## baglici0us

First outing for my 22P Coco Handle


----------



## ehy210




----------



## Katey_

jp824 said:


> Love this handle especially when it catches the light and casts a shadow
> View attachment 5370818


This is so beautiful! Love your ring too.


----------



## LucyMadrid

vaneeners said:


> View attachment 5348762
> 
> 
> My best friend (and business partner) and I out for a meeting - I am in LOVE with my Coco Handle Pre-Spring 22! I dress her up and down, she's spacious and the lambskin leather isn't as delicate as it is on the classic flap.



Love both of them  medium and coco handle!


----------



## lululemoon

Taking my Melody camera bag out today!

View attachment 5372371


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Love this handle especially when it catches the light and casts a shadow
> View attachment 5370818


Love the bag, the shadow, the ring, everything! Hugs


----------



## elenachoe

Newly added 22s caramel mini rectangular ❤️❤️


----------



## doraepeet

I wore an ecru jacket from Paris-Salzburg, a pair of loafers and my perfect mini bag to my colleague’s wedding. It’s marriage procession in Thai traditional ceremony.


----------



## alxyoung

doraepeet said:


> I wore an ecru jacket from Paris-Salzburg, a pair of loafers and my perfect mini bag to my colleague’s wedding. It’s marriage procession in Thai traditional ceremony.
> 
> View attachment 5373288
> View attachment 5373289


You look so elegant. Love this look!


----------



## elenachoe

Mimikins said:


> My small pink classic flap
> View attachment 5030054


 is it 21c?


----------



## bagaddict17

My first reissue mini from 22P and a new car to go with her! Obsessed with the mini! I can see more on the horizon… though heading off to ban island for a few weeks… at least I’ll get there quickly!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bagaddict17 said:


> My first reissue mini from 22P and a new car to go with her! Obsessed with the mini! I can see more on the horizon… though heading off to ban island for a few weeks… at least I’ll get there quickly!


Congrats on both the mini and the new Porsche!! Both are excellent choices     I’m hoping to get the same mini in black if/when my SA can source one for me. Looking so forward to getting and using it! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Saaski

bagaddict17 said:


> My first reissue mini from 22P and a new car to go with her! Obsessed with the mini! I can see more on the horizon… though heading off to ban island for a few weeks… at least I’ll get there quickly!


Congratulations! I just got the same bag. Love it!


----------



## bagaddict17

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats on both the mini and the new Porsche!! Both are excellent choices     I’m hoping to get the same mini in black if/when my SA can source one for me. Looking so forward to getting and using it! Enjoy yours!



Thank you so much! The mini is absolutely fantastic. I love my 225 but this is so much lighter and will be perfect for everyday running errands. Just need summer to come so I can style her with some lovely summer dresses!


----------



## bagaddict17

Saaski said:


> Congratulations! I just got the same bag. Love it!



Thank you! And congratulations on yours! I'm super happy as have been after a pink reissue for some time. This one is perfect!


----------



## purselover__

TGIF with my medium 22, we had a pit stop at Balenciaga today


----------



## foreverluxe117

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My passenger on this beautiful Friday. So happy with the 22C white CF.



Stunning!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

foreverluxe117 said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you


----------



## Sylly

My bff and I went shopping in S.F. last month, and had lunch at the beautiful restaurant in Neiman Marcus Union Square. She took this picture of me, but I cropped me out to focus on the real stars of the show, my beautiful little extra mini coco handle. My Chanel jacket is peeking out just a bit as well


----------



## jastar

Maiden voyage for my caramel cf. Took her out to dinner with my sister.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Date night with my DH.


----------



## sandwiches

My baby with vintage belt bag


----------



## New2thisTrue2this

Me and my Medium classic flap in beige Clair


----------



## jastar

Got some phone cases to match my bags! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## GAN

Using my deauville to work for 2nd time!
Can hold my laptop,  misc stuff, 2 bottles, a set of clothing but the weight of the bag is indeed heavy even empty. It is sturdy leather but does anyone feel the sane way as me about the weight of the bag? It is small size with width of 33cm.



I spotted the deauville in canvas from current collection 22S. It is much lighter and same size as my caviar.But my SA told me that is large size.. their sizing indeed very confusing.


----------



## pearlgrass

jastar said:


> Got some phone cases to match my bags! Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5378632



Love the matching colors! _*PERFECT*_


----------



## Pepette

Bonjour, 
Voici mon précieux que j'ai eu pour mes 30 ans !!! C'est mon premier sac de couleur j'ai déjà un boy noir et un intemporel beige. Merci pour vos partage c'est un plaisir de passer du temps sur le forum !


----------



## Christofle

Pepette said:


> Bonjour,
> Voici mon précieux que j'ai eu pour mes 30 ans !!! C'est mon premier sac de couleur j'ai déjà un boy noir et un intemporel beige. Merci pour vos partage c'est un plaisir de passer du temps sur le forum !


Enjoy your new bag. Très beau choix! (Normalement les messages devraient être en anglais).


----------



## TCmummy

Took my Medium Diana out for dinner today.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Me and my 22s black&white sneakers


----------



## iamyumi

Couldn’t help it


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Finally found the right birth year bag!


----------



## VintageCC

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 3951528
> 
> Chanel brooch and jumbo out with me today


Hi, you look very pretty in this style! I will follow your style with my preloved jumbo.


----------



## designerdiva40

Haven’t posted here for a long time 

my little WOC is being used after hibernating for a couple of years, she was in lockdown


----------



## ElectricBoots

iamyumi said:


> Couldn’t help it
> View attachment 5380158


Stunning photo composition!


----------



## ElectricBoots

jp824 said:


> Love this handle especially when it catches the light and casts a shadow
> View attachment 5370818


Wow this is stunning! Wat bag is this?


----------



## jp824

ElectricBoots said:


> Wow this is stunning! Wat bag is this?


Thanks! It’s the vanity from 22S.


----------



## rosewang924

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Finally found the right birth year bag!
> View attachment 5380618



Love your bag, what is it called?  Is it available in stores?


----------



## verychic555

My first lambskin Chanel. I always admired the look of lambskin, but was afraid of it getting damaged. Decided to go for a smaller “bag” to see how lambskin ages, because I felt it won’t scratch as much with my lifestyle/use. The color goes with so many things too.


----------



## jp824

Saturday night outing


----------



## Tyler_JP

This afternoon for Easter Brunch!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Waiting for everyone else to be ready to leave the house for an Easter dinner.


----------



## am2022

Happy Easter


----------



## joylisajo

New Saturday holo mani  So mesmerized by the color shift on both my woc & my nails


----------



## ElectricBoots

ItsPurseonal said:


> Waiting for everyone else to be ready to leave the house for an Easter dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381864


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## doraepeet

I’ve made a promise with my friend that I will meet her with Chanel total look one day, but she passed away beforehand. Fearing that she will come back to me to claim our promise, I went to her funeral with this look. RIP


----------



## Katey_

doraepeet said:


> I’ve made a promise with my friend that I will meet her with Chanel total look one day, but she passed away beforehand. Fearing that she will come back to me to claim our promise, I went to her funeral with this look. RIP
> 
> View attachment 5383455


What a lovely way to honor your friend. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Miarta




----------



## Work_For_Purse

joylisajo said:


> New Saturday holo mani  So mesmerized by the color shift on both my woc & my nails
> View attachment 5382509
> View attachment 5382510


so perfect with your nails!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Today’s outing running errands with my 22S medium caramel. Please excuse my car seat. I need to get it cleaned and detailed


----------



## pepperpotts24

Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend!


----------



## poleneceline

pepperpotts24 said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend!
> View attachment 5384780
> View attachment 5384777



These are some very cute outfits! You look amazing!


----------



## nbnair

I think Bottega really sparked my obsession with the colour green this year and I had to get this medium classic flap. I got the straps lengthened through the Leather Surgeons and it's the best decision I've made.


----------



## pepperpotts24

poleneinblack said:


> These are some very cute outfits! You look amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Marlee

On my way to go shopping in Düsseldorf today with my beloved Reissue


----------



## goodcrush

Marlee said:


> On my way to go shopping in Düsseldorf today with my beloved Reissue
> 
> View attachment 5385854



Love your Clash! Is that the medium or small model?


----------



## pearlgrass

pepperpotts24 said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend!
> View attachment 5384780
> View attachment 5384777



Love your outfits! Both CHANEL bags look perfect on you


----------



## pearlgrass

nbnair said:


> I think Bottega really sparked my obsession with the colour green this year and I had to get this medium classic flap. I got the straps lengthened through the Leather Surgeons and it's the best decision I've made.
> 
> View attachment 5384873



What a pretty *POP* color! Enjoy your Classic Flap in good health


----------



## Marlee

goodcrush said:


> Love your Clash! Is that the medium or small model?



Thank you! This is the medium, I absolutely love and recommend it!


----------



## pepperpotts24

pearlgrass said:


> Love your outfits! Both CHANEL bags look perfect on you


Thank you!


----------



## ashin121




----------



## doraepeet

Chanel sunglasses and sandals in my graduation gown


----------



## couturequeen

Still cannot get over the leather on this reissue.


----------



## Rockysmom

80 degree day, Pink worthy


----------



## asya.khan

couturequeen said:


> Still cannot get over the leather on this reissue.


Beautiful! I love the bright silver! Do you feel worried wearing it with dark jeans? Have you had any colour transfer? I love metallic bags but I am worried about this.


----------



## couturequeen

asya.khan said:


> Beautiful! I love the bright silver! Do you feel worried wearing it with dark jeans? Have you had any colour transfer? I love metallic bags but I am worried about this.


No transfer, but I’m really careful and was shoulder carrying or hand holding it that day.


----------



## XCCX

A match made in heaven  
20B beige and Prada dessert beige!


----------



## 880

I missed the stingray boy mini in the boutique, but I was lucky enough to stumble upon it at resale
it holds my dior accordion card case, and that’s about it 
its a lot smaller than my SO black mini chevron reissue


----------



## ItsPurseonal

880 said:


> I missed the stingray boy mini in the boutique, but I was lucky enough to stumble upon it at resale
> it holds my dior accordion card case, and that’s about it
> its a lot smaller than my SO black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5390128
> View attachment 5390126
> View attachment 5390127



Love how you styled it! How does the strap length compare to the mini Reissue?


----------



## bergafer3

880 said:


> I missed the stingray boy mini in the boutique, but I was lucky enough to stumble upon it at resale
> it holds my dior accordion card case, and that’s about it
> its a lot smaller than my SO black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5390128
> View attachment 5390126
> View attachment 5390127


I’m obsessed with your coat!


----------



## 880

bergafer3 said:


> I’m obsessed with your coat!


Thank you @bergafer3 (the coat is one of my favorite RTW pieces; detail last pic)


Thanks, @ItsPurseonal
here are comparison shots of the strap length of the mini boy and the mini reissue. i am 5’2” and both straps are a bit longer than I would prefer.

The boy feels like it hangs a bit longer crossbody bc it’s a smaller bag. It’s a little shorter doubled bc the leather part of the boy strap doesn’t bend as easily as chain (you can see what I mean in the first pic). I haven’t measured them though


----------



## dotty8

Before and after the dinner


----------



## BB8

Out and about with my beige bag in rotation.


----------



## MeBagaholic

nbnair said:


> I think Bottega really sparked my obsession with the colour green this year and I had to get this medium classic flap. I got the straps lengthened through the Leather Surgeons and it's the best decision I've made.
> 
> View attachment 5384873


How do they lengthen the strap
Looks amazing


----------



## motled

Yesterday, I enjoyed wearing my lambskin classic medium to a Gallerie Collective OpArt event and then a Rady’s Children’s Hospital Heart of a Child Benefit Concert that I attended with the family. If you think the flap is crooked, your eyes do not deceive you; I am one of those people who accepted a bag with a crooked flap hoping it would correct with wear. Thanks for letting me share. Happy May Day ❤


----------



## xsweetdreamx

My passenger for the day


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Penelopepursula

motled said:


> Yesterday, I enjoyed wearing my lambskin classic medium to a Gallerie Collective OpArt event and then a Rady’s Children’s Hospital Heart of a Child Benefit Concert that I attended with the family. If you think the flap is crooked, your eyes do not deceive you; I am one of those people who accepted a bag with a crooked flap hoping it would correct with wear. Thanks for letting me share. Happy May Day ❤
> 
> View attachment 5393350


Beautiful bag! And the flap is barely noticeable.


----------



## Miarta

Today I was feeling ………classic …i hope.


----------



## 880

i Missed the mini stingray boy in the boutique, but I was fortunate enough to find it on resale. Here with boutique RTW. And an so black mini chevron reissue (bought in the boutique Covid summer when I had a choice of mini bags)
see by Chloe dress; dior cavalry twill skirt, techno hoodie dress, silk taffeta bar jacket, leather moto jacket; j mendel suede and fur jacket; chanel boucle jacket, skirt, and coat and cardigan; hermes cardigan, zip dress, and techno zip jacket; brunello t shirt, pullover, and pants; doc marten Chelsea boots, tods suede loafers, and birkenstock slip on sneakers. Lulu lemon camo cap and brunello ribbed cap


----------



## fabdiva

Chanel 19 and Logo lambskin sandals.


----------



## lvlover2000

Taking my coco handle out today.


----------



## midori_bluez

Out shopping!


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5393428


I love how you take care of safety, first, lol


----------



## motled

motled said:


> Yesterday, I enjoyed wearing my lambskin classic medium to a Gallerie Collective OpArt event and then a Rady’s Children’s Hospital Heart of a Child Benefit Concert that I attended with the family. If you think the flap is crooked, your eyes do not deceive you; I am one of those people who accepted a bag with a crooked flap hoping it would correct with wear. Thanks for letting me share. Happy May Day ❤
> 
> View attachment 5393350


Thank you much for the vote of confidence.  I do think the bag is lovely and so easy to wear.  I happened to have read a few of your other posts and I see that you're a thoughtful and talented writer.  All that to say, I'm flattered that you took the time to comment on my post.  Hope you're having a lovely day.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## 880

motled said:


> Yesterday, I enjoyed wearing my lambskin classic medium to a Gallerie Collective OpArt event and then a Rady’s Children’s Hospital Heart of a Child Benefit Concert that I attended with the family. If you think the flap is crooked, your eyes do not deceive you; I am one of those people who accepted a bag with a crooked flap hoping it would correct with wear. Thanks for letting me share. Happy May Day ❤
> 
> View attachment 5393350


I think this is a beautiful bag that no one should hesitate accepting. I don’t take out a magnifying glass and hve been very happy or lucky with my purchases 
enjoy


----------



## motled

880 said:


> I think this is a beautiful bag that no one should hesitate accepting. I don’t take out a magnifying glass and hve been very happy or lucky with my purchases
> enjoy


My cup overfloweth!  Love your style and approach with life. Thanks much; hope you’re having a lovely day dear ❤️


----------



## xsweetdreamx

I reserved this bag blindly without having seen it in real life (have to admit I was having a little FOMO) and was lucky enough to get one. Now the more I look at it, the better understanding I have on what the hype is all about. Such great neutral color. I think I am in love  thank you for letting me share


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

iamyumi said:


> Couldn’t help it
> View attachment 5380158


OMG!!! That’s just gorgeous!! Love love love the purple tone of the WOC and the matching flowers in the background! Looks like a purple dream!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

After a longer break, using my beloved classic WOC today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ItsPurseonal said:


> Waiting for everyone else to be ready to leave the house for an Easter dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381864


That’s a very beautiful reissue WOC! The color is stunning. Love how the gold-tone hardware matches the color


----------



## gagabag

My workhorse bag


----------



## balen.girl

Picture from last week..


----------



## Marlee

At flower showcase Keukenhof with my 19 WOC today


----------



## l.ch.

880 said:


> i Missed the mini stingray boy in the boutique, but I was fortunate enough to find it on resale. Here with boutique RTW. And an so black mini chevron reissue (bought in the boutique Covid summer when I had a choice of mini bags)
> see by Chloe dress; dior cavalry twill skirt, techno hoodie dress, silk taffeta bar jacket, leather moto jacket; j mendel suede and fur jacket; chanel boucle jacket, skirt, and coat and cardigan; hermes cardigan, zip dress, and techno zip jacket; brunello t shirt, pullover, and pants; doc marten Chelsea boots, tods suede loafers, and birkenstock slip on sneakers. Lulu lemon camo cap and brunello ribbed cap
> View attachment 5393621
> View attachment 5393622
> View attachment 5393624
> View attachment 5393625
> View attachment 5393626
> View attachment 5393627
> View attachment 5393628
> View attachment 5393629
> View attachment 5393630
> View attachment 5393631
> View attachment 5393632
> View attachment 5393644


What an array of great outfits! You are an inspiration, @880


----------



## 880

Thank you so much for your kind words, @l.ch.


----------



## deb68nc

Aloha from Hawaii


----------



## Work_For_Purse

gagabag said:


> My workhorse bag
> View attachment 5399233


love your panda!!


----------



## pepperpotts24




----------



## msvickyy

day at The Met


----------



## MishaJanuary

The Line Hotel. Austin, TX ❤️


----------



## carlinha

і ᥴᥲrrᥡ ᥡ᥆ᥙr һᥱᥲr (і ᥴᥲrrᥡ і іᥒ mᥡ һᥱᥲr) 
~ ᥱ.ᥱ. ᥴᥙmmіᥒgs


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> і ᥴᥲrrᥡ ᥡ᥆ᥙr һᥱᥲr (і ᥴᥲrrᥡ і іᥒ mᥡ һᥱᥲr)
> ~ ᥱ.ᥱ. ᥴᥙmmіᥒgs
> View attachment 5404578


Oh my that is so cute! You look so great, fresh and summer.


----------



## carlinha

martinaa said:


> Oh my that is so cute! You look so great, fresh and summer.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Miarta

Just a little … retail therapy . My little girl ………


----------



## toiletduck

Long time no post! Just wanted to share this little beauty I picked up in Bangkok and then used for the first time in Singapore a couple weeks ago!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Off to the Miami design district with ms lilac


----------



## MeBagaholic

My beloved Medium CF for tonight


----------



## mliLV

My woc with me on a coffee date with boyfriend earlier today


----------



## niwk_bag21

Finally able to try summer outfits with this mini flap… sunny days are so precious here in the US Midwest!


----------



## pepperpotts24




----------



## Crepuscule

880 said:


> I missed the stingray boy mini in the boutique, but I was lucky enough to stumble upon it at resale
> it holds my dior accordion card case, and that’s about it
> its a lot smaller than my SO black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5390128
> View attachment 5390126
> View attachment 5390127



Beautiful! I love your entire outfits too. Are the coat and dress from Chanel also?


----------



## 880

Crepuscule said:


> Beautiful! I love your entire outfits too. Are the coat and dress from Chanel also?


Thank you so much. Coat is chanel 2021. Dress is Hermes


----------



## Crepuscule

niwk_bag21 said:


> Finally able to try summer outfits with this mini flap… sunny days are so precious here in the US Midwest!
> View attachment 5409036


Beautiful! We are bag twins! I got the exact same bag!


----------



## niwk_bag21

Crepuscule said:


> Beautiful! We are bag twins! I got the exact same bag!


High five!!
Hopefully you got to wear it more often than I do


----------



## Crepuscule

Katey_ said:


> Date night tonight with my latest purchase
> View attachment 5370147





Katey_ said:


> Date night tonight with my latest purchase
> View attachment 5370147


Perfect look! You, your outfit and the bag. Love your sandals too. What’s the make of the sandals? Thanks


----------



## Crepuscule

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 5312761


Beautiful! May I ask who made the boots? I adore them! Thanks


----------



## Crepuscule

elenachoe said:


> My 22c pink woc
> Such a pretty color❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306494


Best shade of pink ever!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Crepuscule said:


> Beautiful! We are bag twins! I got the exact same bag!


LOOOVe this bag, is there a specific name of it? or color?


----------



## Crepuscule

sheanabelle said:


> LOOOVe this bag, is there a specific name of it? or color?


I think they called the color light pink. To me the color look between beige and very light pink


----------



## asya.khan

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5409242
> View attachment 5409281


I really loved this tweed when it came out- I'm happy to see it out and about "in action,"  Enjoy it!


----------



## balen.girl

Anniversary lunch and I choose my classic bag to go with me.


----------



## Lucky13Mum

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5409242
> View attachment 5409281


Bag twins!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanel black classic flap m/l silver hardware for brunch!! Happy Sunday Funday!


----------



## Miarta




----------



## niwk_bag21

sheanabelle said:


> LOOOVe this bag, is there a specific name of it? or color?


It’s light beige (color code NG120) but the pink undertone is quite obvious. This one under daylight is the more preferred color tone I saw in this bag


----------



## ItsPurseonal

tweed mini for a Sunday night comedy show


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Crepuscule said:


> Beautiful! May I ask who made the boots? I adore them! Thanks


Thank you so much!!  It's made by Dr. Marten's 2976 Chelsea boots.


----------



## XCCX

My car after a long day of work and some shopping


----------



## JamaisAssez

Old and new: 90s Chanel key holder (thanks mum) and 22C book necklace.





Necklace purchase inspired by Andy Sachs/Anne Hathaway's final look in the Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## XCCX

Perfect match to my 21C rose clair


----------



## XCCX

From my instagram, 21C rose clair vs. 21A white/ivory


----------



## 880

JamaisAssez said:


> Old and new: 90s Chanel key holder (thanks mum) and 22C book necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5411490
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace purchase inspired by Andy Sachs/Anne Hathaway's final look in the Devil Wears Prada.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411494


Love the necklace! You do it better than Hathaway.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5409891


Beautiful! Dolce and Gabbana dress?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> I missed the stingray boy mini in the boutique, but I was lucky enough to stumble upon it at resale
> it holds my dior accordion card case, and that’s about it
> its a lot smaller than my SO black mini chevron reissue
> View attachment 5390128
> View attachment 5390126
> View attachment 5390127


So lovely


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful! Dolce and Gabbana dress?


Yes.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Having a date with my medium vintage classic flap that is as old as me


----------



## ashin121

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5413088


Beautiful! I thought this was ******** for a sec. I had to scroll up to check to see if she was back! Before her site got huge, she used to be quite active on tpf and chanel site (this was about 10 years ago). She used to post these kinds of action shots with these bright colored Cf  Ahha.

Love this color!


----------



## michellecwongx

Haven’t posted in a little while. First time wearing my sandals from 21K with my trusty black mini square  hope everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## msvickyy

Was suppose to go biking today but east coast weather was like nope...It's gonna storm... so off to the mall we go lol


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My true companion even during mountain hiking


----------



## jastar

Soft girly aesthetic. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## dotty8

jastar said:


> Soft girly aesthetic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414352



Aww, so cute


----------



## dotty8

My classic pearl Chanel bracelet last weekend


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

WOC at the dinner at a mountain hotel


----------



## BlingItOn

After a very long hiatus, I finally took my urban companion out! Love that it  can be worn crossbody or on the shoulder.


----------



## pepperpotts24




----------



## bernpl

Getty Villa and Moonshadows. Pretty in pink… 21A CCH and 22S Classic Medium


----------



## topglamchic

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19 and Logo lambskin sandals.


Fabulous!!!


----------



## fabdiva

topglamchic said:


> Fabulous!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## martinaa

Llamacorn said:


> Took her to coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236517



Hi, can You say me from what year your beautiful bag is? You have the color code? Thank You in advance


----------



## Marmotte

Rest day today - sitting pretty


----------



## Miarta




----------



## asya.khan

A bit dark in the hotel room but enjoying a solo trip to NYC with my French New Wave card holder I love the unusual chartreuse colour! This is my second Chanel purchase- the first being a tweed mini that I haven't shown in action yet... but I am so pleased with the quality of the caviar, it is beautifully puffy and durable. Several small marks I have been able to easily buff away.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Just slightly over 30 years old…


----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## Purrsey

My fav oldie jumbo.


----------



## pepperpotts24

Purrsey said:


> My fav oldie jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416719
> 
> 20B? She’s a beauty!


----------



## l.ch.

BlingItOn said:


> After a very long hiatus, I finally took my urban companion out! Love that it  can be worn crossbody or on the shoulder.


Wow! What color is this?


----------



## l.ch.

Purrsey said:


> My fav oldie jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416719


This is breathtaking


----------



## l.ch.

My one and only chanel. Haven’t used her in almost two years…


----------



## BlingItOn

l.ch. said:


> Wow! What color is this?


It is a light blue. Hard for me to describe the exact shade, but here is another picture.


----------



## l.ch.

BlingItOn said:


> It is a light blue. Hard for me to describe the exact shade, but here is another picture.
> View attachment 5417957


Mesmerizing!


----------



## hanur130

such beautiful weekend weather with my fav backpack


----------



## xoxotpe

Bought this about a month ago and finally took her out


----------



## sheanabelle

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5415333


This color is everything!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

With my WOC at LV


----------



## couturequeen

Window shopping day


----------



## dotty8

My pearl bracelet again


----------



## jessilou

Carrying my new Denim Mood bucket bag today!


----------



## goodcrush

jessilou said:


> Carrying my new Denim Mood bucket bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5420278



I like this. Lovely with your outfit and  easy summer bag! Is this the regular size? Remind me what retail was please?


----------



## mia55

phoenixfeather said:


> View attachment 5416274


Love it, I have the same Evelyne and now you have inspired me to buy the red pouch  Great combo!


----------



## jessilou

goodcrush said:


> I like this. Lovely with your outfit and  easy summer bag! Is this the regular size? Remind me what retail was please?


Yes, it's the largest size - this one: https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS3027B07543NH448/bucket-bag-printed-denim-gold-tone-metal/
It fits a lot!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

phoenixfeather said:


> View attachment 5416274


so cute!  i have a storm trooper key chain!


----------



## sheanabelle

Medium SO black chevron flap


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Saturday date with my daughter!


----------



## Swtshan7

First time out with my mini vanity


----------



## Lnavigator

Out for Brunch!


----------



## FunBagz

Been a long time since I’ve snapped a mod shot…


----------



## saligator

sheanabelle said:


> Medium SO black chevron flap


Love your style!


----------



## Saaski

Reissue 225 for an out and about errand day


----------



## morkiemorkie

my 22S small classic in Rose Clair caviar after a day of golfing


----------



## bernpl

Saneja123 said:


> On my new mini flap, along with side creases, i also see front is a little misaligned. i waited to get this bag for 2 years! But still i don't want to make wrong decision to keep it if its defective. please advice!



Honestly, looks perfectly fine to me. Nothing out of the ordinary, nothing defective.


----------



## mliLV

Birthday lunch with my mini rect


----------



## niki23

beach summer look.
chanel WOC denim
chanel slides


----------



## niki23

chanel earrings


----------



## niki23

my new chanel stole 22A


----------



## niki23

my new chanel bag from 22A


----------



## niki23

BALERRINAS 22A


----------



## niki23

MY CHANEL 19 bag with silver hardwre


----------



## niki23

Chanel Mini Flap Bag From Cruise 2016


----------



## Marmotte

With my 22A Duma Backpack


----------



## mcwee

Seeking opportunity to use this little pouch. Surprisingly can fit quite a bit.


----------



## Miarta




----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## mliLV

Coffee date with 22s mini rect


----------



## Fwalker

Shopping at Bottega


----------



## mcwee

Cruising.


----------



## LuckyLady999

Saaski said:


> Reissue 225 for an out and about errand day
> 
> View attachment 5424932


I love this look! So casual and chill!


----------



## Saaski

LuckyLady999 said:


> I love this look! So casual and chill!


Thank you!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Wedding night with my WOC. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Cooshcouture

Vanity case in on duty


----------



## pepperpotts24




----------



## OCMomof3

Vacationing in France! Visited Chanel flagship for the first time (!!!) and my husband treated me to this tote, part of the Coco Beach collection.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mliLV said:


> Coffee date with 22s mini rect


Gorgeous bag! Love this color!


----------



## mliLV

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love this color!
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you. It's even more beautiful in person! Purple with some pink undertones...


----------



## Work_For_Purse

xsweetdreamx said:


> Wedding night with my WOC. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5429987
> 
> View attachment 5429988



 Love this look with accessories dress and all!   so classy


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Work_For_Purse said:


> Love this look with accessories dress and all!   so classy


Aww thank you so much


----------



## Lina_April

niki23 said:


> my new chanel bag from 22A


Hi, thank you very much for sharing. What a gorgeous dress on this photo. Is it also Chanel?


----------



## Saaski

Still can't get over how much I'm in love with this bag


----------



## ilovelions8

My choice for today


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Miarta

It’s a same  in different light


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## bkclove




----------



## pugfan92

Took my WOC for rooftop cocktails with the girls


----------



## amusingten

niki23 said:


> my new chanel bag from 22A


It looks stunning! How are you liking your bag? I’m considering this one but I’d appreciate any feedback you may have. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBrt

Super casual for a glass of wine with my new babeee (and my portable fan in my hand ahahahah)


----------



## XCCX

My shopping companion, truly a great every day bag!


----------



## Miarta




----------



## GAN

Yep! Finally got chance to dress up today!
Here is my outfit of the day, mini reissue and my fav heart earrings !
ready to head out for lunch and browsing later!!


----------



## hermesgeek

Scrolling through my photos and forgot if I’ve posted this photo here lol


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

hermesgeek said:


> Scrolling through my photos and forgot if I’ve posted this photo here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439195


Stunning


----------



## JamaisAssez

CHANEL chez moi / At home with CHANEL


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Going shopping with my 19.


----------



## Miarta




----------



## HeartMyMJs

My companion!


----------



## audreylita

Slumming it at Whole Foods with a small Chanel 19 with GHW.  This is my second in this style and size, I’m obsessed and on the hunt for more colors.


----------



## tabby1997




----------



## tabby1997

My Pink WOC with me on Holiday in Cyprus last week


----------



## JamaisAssez

“Boy” Chanel


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Lookelou

JamaisAssez said:


> “Boy” Chanel
> 
> View attachment 5441942


THANKYOU!  to seeing a guy well dressed!


----------



## victoriacai

audreylita said:


> Slumming it at Whole Foods with a small Chanel 19 with GHW.  This is my second in this style and size, I’m obsessed and on the hunt for more colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440422


Omg this is my favorite!


----------



## victoriacai

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5442426


Love the color! really cute


----------



## victoriacai

XCCX said:


> My shopping companion, truly a great every day bag!
> 
> View attachment 5437426


My favorite!


----------



## PurseCloset

audreylita said:


> Slumming it at Whole Foods with a small Chanel 19 with GHW.  This is my second in this style and size, I’m obsessed and on the hunt for more colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440422


Looks gorgeous! what other colours are you looking for? seems like the fushia pink is hard to come by


----------



## JuliaWit

JamaisAssez said:


> “Boy” Chanel
> 
> View attachment 5441942


Yes, sir!


----------



## mssmelanie

Last month at the Four Seasons in Philadelphia


----------



## Marmotte

In Gstaad Park Hotel


----------



## doraepeet

LBJ from 20A (Paris-Rue Cambon), Triple golden lions necklace from 22A and my perfect mini bag (21K) as clutch


----------



## Marlee

On my way to work with my 2.55 Mini


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I haven’t used my jumbo in maybe over a year but today decided to take her out so it can match with my new card holder.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LoveMyHalo said:


> I haven’t used my jumbo in maybe over a year but today decided to take her out so it can match with my new card holder.
> View attachment 5445755


Your jumbo looks just gorgeous!!  Such a beautiful duo with the cardholder too


----------



## LoveMyHalo

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your jumbo looks just gorgeous!!  Such a beautiful duo with the cardholder too


Thanks, I still can’t believe my jumbo is now 12 years old! I bought it back in 2010. I can’t imagine buying it now at today’s prices!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LoveMyHalo said:


> Thanks, I still can’t believe my jumbo is now 12 years old! I bought it back in 2010. I can’t imagine buying it now at today’s prices!


Was definitely a great buy!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Coach Superfan

LoveMyHalo said:


> I haven’t used my jumbo in maybe over a year but today decided to take her out so it can match with my new card holder.
> View attachment 5445755


Woohoo!! Bring back the jumbos!


----------



## doraepeet

Cinema night with a new 22A cardigan and phone holder from 22S


----------



## Lookelou

Finally taking her out!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lilmonsta

*My new love*


----------



## Qual74

Lookelou said:


> Finally taking her out!!
> 
> View attachment 5447730


This is gorgeous. What size is this?


Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5447788


This is gorgeous. What size is this?


----------



## audreylita

lilmonsta said:


> View attachment 5447928
> *My new love*


We’re bag twins.   I just got the black in a small, only difference is my cc has the gold hardware.   This style in black was not easy to find.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Qual74 said:


> This is gorgeous. What size is this?
> 
> This is gorgeous. What size is this?


Small


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## DamierEbene

Beloved 21S seasonal flap black/gold


----------



## monkyjib

Try-on pics of the phone holder and the mini 2.55 WOC. For reference, my height is about 5’4” (162cm).


----------



## lilmonsta

audreylita said:


> We’re bag twins.   I just got the black in a small, only difference is my cc has the gold hardware.   This style in black was not easy to find.


 im lucky my SA took out this for me and i am glad that i brought it home with me


----------



## sammytheMUA

Enjoyed a lovely date night with my husband and Chanel 21A boy bag


----------



## platanoparty

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoyed a lovely date night with my husband and Chanel 21A boy bag
> View attachment 5510933
> View attachment 5510932


I also have this farm rio dress and I love it! The way you styled this look is perfection and your bag is so cute


----------



## sammytheMUA

platanoparty said:


> I also have this farm rio dress and I love it! The way you styled this look is perfection and your bag is so cute


Thank you so much! This dress is so easy to wear! I really love the quality of farm rio


----------



## platanoparty

sammytheMUA said:


> Thank you so much! This dress is so easy to wear! I really love the quality of farm rio


Me too - the prints are fun plus I love the ethical component! A perfect match for some vivid and colorful Chanel leathers imo 

I am curious do you ever find your boy bag to be heavy? I like the size of yours but am stuck between sizes/now styles of which Boy to add to my collection!


----------



## tjkcrs

My small Chanel 22 in metallic blue from the 22A collection. No wear and tear so far!


----------



## sammytheMUA

platanoparty said:


> Me too - the prints are fun plus I love the ethical component! A perfect match for some vivid and colorful Chanel leathers imo
> 
> I am curious do you ever find your boy bag to be heavy? I like the size of yours but am stuck between sizes/now styles of which Boy to add to my collection!


I don’t find my boy back heavy, but I also don’t pack it. I only bring my essentials when I carry it because the space is limited. I will say the only thing that bothers me is the chain. That sound irritates me but not enough to get rid of it lol.


----------



## loves

Tiny little chanel action


----------



## Sylly

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoyed a lovely date night with my husband and Chanel 21A boy bag
> View attachment 5510933
> View attachment 5510932


Love everything about this outfit; the dress is so fresh and summery, and the Boy bag is the perfect choice to go with it.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

A very subpar action shot of my 22P iridescent green in the back of an Uber - she withstood a few minutes of downpour just fine!


----------



## platanoparty

ItsPurseonal said:


> A very subpar action shot of my 22P iridescent green in the back of an Uber - she withstood a few minutes of downpour just fine!
> 
> View attachment 5525271


To die for!!! Like a scarab from ancient regal Egypt. Glad she made it ok in the rain!


----------



## B4GBuff

ItsPurseonal said:


> A very subpar action shot of my 22P iridescent green in the back of an Uber - she withstood a few minutes of downpour just fine!
> 
> View attachment 5525271



Love this color!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

platanoparty said:


> To die for!!! Like a scarab from ancient regal Egypt. Glad she made it ok in the rain!


I had to look up “scarab” and you nailed it with the color!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Sylly said:


> Love everything about this outfit; the dress is so fresh and summery, and the Boy bag is the perfect choice to go with it.


Thank you so much! I LOVE farm rios dresses. They’re so fun and colorful!  

I have quite a few in my collection and look forward to purchasing many more.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoyed a lovely date night with my husband and Chanel 21A boy bag
> View attachment 5510933
> View attachment 5510932


Gorgeous bag and a beautiful dress


----------



## niwk_bag21

Tiny rain is not gonna stop me from using this bag today (for ice cream and then grocery. Of course both are indoor lol)


----------



## l.ch.

monkyjib said:


> Try-on pics of the phone holder and the mini 2.55 WOC. For reference, my height is about 5’4” (162cm).
> 
> View attachment 5510874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510875


Cool Outfit!


----------



## Coach Superfan

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoyed a lovely date night with my husband and Chanel 21A boy bag
> View attachment 5510933
> View attachment 5510932


STOP!! That look is total perfection for the summer. Lately I've been eyeing white/cream bags... Do you find yourself using it year round?


----------



## audreylita

Tooling around town with the top down.


----------



## goodatlife

My Chanel 22 small in metallic navy  such an effortlessly easy bag. On a Seattle trip with me


----------



## chanel_theory

This is my new mini flap bag from the new 22b collection! 

I have a video of it in action!


----------



## HappybytheC

Ready for a beautiful summer evening, happy weekend everyone!


----------



## motled

New yet comfy. Thank you for letting me share ❤️


----------



## sammytheMUA

Coach Superfan said:


> STOP!! That look is total perfection for the summer. Lately I've been eyeing white/cream bags... Do you find yourself using it year round?


I actually do use it quite often! Winter creams, airy dresses in the spring, and colorful dresses with fun prints in the summer. Here’s another pic with an orange zebra stripe dress during our trip to Ibiza last summer.


----------



## GLX0

My small Chanel 19 in caramel, I'm so in love with this bag!


----------



## JamaisAssez

sammytheMUA said:


> I actually do use it quite often! Winter creams, airy dresses in the spring, and colorful dresses with fun prints in the summer. Here’s another pic with an orange zebra stripe dress during our trip to Ibiza last summer.
> 
> View attachment 5574056


You are everything I want to be in life.


----------



## dotty8

Girls' night with Chanel camellia brooch


----------



## chanelincali28

Day to night look with my gal


----------



## sammytheMUA

JamaisAssez said:


> You are everything I want to be in life.


You’re so sweet .


----------



## sammytheMUA

Headed to a date night with the hubs! Another Farm Rio and Chanel boy combo.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

JamaisAssez said:


> “Boy” Chanel
> 
> View attachment 5441942


So cool!!


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Inspired by all your sharing.. here's what i wore today! MDA necklaces.. didnt think i would wear them as often as i did.


----------



## dotty8

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoyed a lovely date night with my husband and Chanel 21A boy bag
> View attachment 5510933
> View attachment 5510932


Cute dress  And I like your couch as well ... and the bag of course


----------



## lsquare

chanelincali28 said:


> Day to night look with my gal
> 
> View attachment 5574837


Love your outfit!


----------



## chanelincali28

lsquare said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Coach Superfan

JamaisAssez said:


> You are everything I want to be in life.


lol seriously. where do we sign up??


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## PurseCloset

Gosh!!! I lurve lurve lurve that beige (nude pink) !!! The colour is so pretty and it completely matches that gold ball pearl crush!!!!!


niwk_bag21 said:


> Tiny rain is not gonna stop me from using this bag today (for ice cream and then grocery. Of course both are indoor lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530688


----------



## PurseCloset

niwk_bag21 said:


> Tiny rain is not gonna stop me from using this bag today (for ice cream and then grocery. Of course both are indoor lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530688


Super pretty colour that beige nude with that golden ball of a pearl crush!!!!!!!!!! Do they still have it in this season?!


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

My brooch in a action


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## xsweetdreamx

Isn’t she stunning?


----------



## sammytheMUA

dotty8 said:


> Cute dress  And I like your couch as well ... and the bag of course


Thank you! The couch is from Bernhardt! I’m obsessed with all things Bernhardt and restoration hardware. Here’s a peek into the space I take all my mirror pics


----------



## sammytheMUA

Coach Superfan said:


> lol seriously. where do we sign up??


Y’all are too sweet! I promise I’m not dolled up all the time. Im normally in ripped jeans and a T-shirt 80% of the time.


----------



## daisygrl

Featuring my sunnies and my brooch. And if you look closely to the bottom left, there is my vintage Chanel Mini (a bit cut off but still there )


----------



## B4GBuff

At the mall, hubby and I stopped at a new creperie. I love crepes so had to try the dulce banana crepe with an Americano. My seasonal medium flap from a couple years ago (black inside and hardware is antique gold not shiny)


----------



## Work_For_Purse

sammytheMUA said:


> Headed to a date night with the hubs! Another Farm Rio and Chanel boy combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574965


so pretty!  Perfect outfit with perfect bag!


----------



## sunandflowers

Baby’s First Day Out ❤️


----------



## Marmotte

Ready for a night out with my 21K Iridescent Coco Handle


----------



## audreylita

My newest Chanel 19, I love gray bags with gold hardware.  Totally loving this one in tweed!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Off to brunch with my 20B red mini


----------



## littlekitty0909

Nice red !


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Back from brunch and a little retail therapy with my bestie. Hands down this so black mini is one of the easiest grab and go bag from my collection. I’ve used this a ton.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

My mom kindly let me borrow this beauty today 

Btw all Chanel experts - what kind of reissue is this?  It has two compartments and she purchased in Paris in around 2010-2011 at 31 Rue Cambon.


----------



## dotty8




----------



## neardark

Went shopping for summer outfits for the niece but found myself admiring my own.


----------



## Leena.212

neardark said:


> Went shopping for summer outfits for the niece but found myself admiring my own.
> 
> View attachment 5580278


Gorgeous


----------



## Coach Superfan

daisygrl said:


> Featuring my sunnies and my brooch. And if you look closely to the bottom left, there is my vintage Chanel Mini (a bit cut off but still there )
> 
> View attachment 5577254


Love it! Is this in HB by chance?


----------



## Coach Superfan

Took my anniversary gift (chevron caviar medium boy w/ shiny gold hw) out to anniversary dinner. Pardon the spotty mirror. (This is in my kids’ bathroom.) Closer look at how the dress enhances the iridescence of the wallet.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Coach Superfan said:


> Took my anniversary gift (chevron caviar medium boy w/ shiny gold hw) out to anniversary dinner. Pardon the spotty mirror. (This is in my kids’ bathroom.) Closer look at how the dress enhances the iridescence of the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5580313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580314


You look stunning ! Can i ask where the dress is from


----------



## thundercloud

PrincessTingTing said:


> My mom kindly let me borrow this beauty today
> 
> Btw all Chanel experts - what kind of reissue is this?  It has two compartments and she purchased in Paris in around 2010-2011 at 31 Rue Cambon.
> 
> View attachment 5579959
> View attachment 5579961


I don't know what the official name of it is, but I've always called those accordion bags. They've made accordion-style totes and in other seasonal flap styles as well.


----------



## Coach Superfan

CrazyCool01 said:


> You look stunning ! Can i ask where the dress is from


Thanks! It was an impulse purchase during Amazon Prime day  The cutouts are in a flattering position. Linked here


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Thank you! 



thundercloud said:


> I don't know what the official name of it is, but I've always called those accordion bags. They've made accordion-style totes and in other seasonal flap styles as well.


----------



## fabdiva

Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ladyet

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5581651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581652


fab fab fab fab fab


----------



## bergafer3

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5581651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581652



Head to toe this look is so fabulous!!
The blues are sooo good!


----------



## B4GBuff

On way from Montreal to New Delhi direct 15 hrs flight Air Canada Business Class pod. Along with Dinner appetizers....


----------



## ashin121

Shoes and boy


----------



## fabdiva

bergafer3 said:


> Head to toe this look is so fabulous!!
> The blues are sooo good!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tiffytiff

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5409242
> View attachment 5409281


That bag is gorgeous! And I love the way you’re styled here. Come thru shoes!!!!


----------



## CaliSunShine

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5581651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581652


And the category is...Magnificent! Everything about this look is simply gorgeous.


----------



## fabdiva

CaliSunShine said:


> And the category is...Magnificent! Everything about this look is simply gorgeous.


Thanks making my day.  You're too kind.


----------



## pepperpotts24

tiffytiff said:


> That bag is gorgeous! And I love the way you’re styled here. Come thru shoes!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## poohch

Back bag


----------



## goodcrush

poohch said:


> Back bag
> View attachment 5582495


Curious what size this is and if you use it often?


----------



## cindy05

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## sammytheMUA

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5581651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581652


Love!!!!!!


----------



## chanel_theory

Check out my new shoes!!! ☺️❤️


----------



## chanel_theory

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5581651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581652


The colour looks amazing on you!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Got out early Friday to go to Puttery, a new mini golf spot in DC. Needed to be hands free and the Boy was a nice color match to the dress. Was so much fun!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fabdiva

chanel_theory said:


> The colour looks amazing on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sideye101

My mini flap with the charms on a night out


----------



## femmedelamode

Out to dinner with my 0-series mini and Chloe boots!


----------



## psucutie

Absolutely obsessed with this one.  Photographs a bit lighter than the true color


----------



## gwendo25

My Chanel large o-case in lambskin, converted to crossbody.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19.  Love this shade of blue.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5581651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581652


so pretty in baby blue!!


----------



## fabdiva

Work_For_Purse said:


> so pretty in baby blue!!


Thank you!


----------



## pearlgrass

sideye101 said:


> My mini flap with the charms on a night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584610



You looked fabulous with your mini flap


----------



## phoebe_chen

Been out & about with this new-to-me mini rectangular in patent from the 2015 Cruise collection and it's been a fun challenge capturing its true color! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## balen.girl

I am not in EU and I have no idea about price increase in my local store. What I know is when my SA text me she has something for me, I quickly said yes and collect..!


----------



## asianbarbie

Sundowner with my S.O x


----------



## pepperpotts24

Late night errand run with my jumbo and 21C sneakers


----------



## stepmum

PrincessTingTing said:


> My mom kindly let me borrow this beauty today
> 
> Btw all Chanel experts - what kind of reissue is this?  It has two compartments and she purchased in Paris in around 2010-2011 at 31 Rue Cambon.
> 
> View attachment 5579959
> View attachment 5579961


Hi there, called the accordion flap bag x


----------



## midori_bluez

Brought C22 out for the first time yesterday to my friend's cafe. Love the color!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Coach Superfan

Brought out my jumbo for the first time in years. I am trying to fall in love with it again. Here it is with the flagship box and dustbag


----------



## Choubaroo

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5590385


What season is this beautiful bag? Love the true red color!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Choubaroo said:


> What season is this beautiful bag? Love the true red color!


It is from a while ago, it has gold plated hardware, which Chanel stopped doing several years ago. When I come home tonight, I will check the inside stamp and will let you know what year was the bag made.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Got the marching shoes (Vans X Sailor Moon) along with my CF ;D


----------



## llaga22

Carrying this vintage to a vineyard in NY on our way to Chicago for a wedding.


----------



## elenachoe

GLX0 said:


> My small Chanel 19 in caramel, I'm so in love with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5574558


SO PRETTY! is yours 21k or 21p?


----------



## GLX0

elenachoe said:


> SO PRETTY! is yours 21k or 21p?


Thank you!  It's from 21p x


----------



## missconvy

llaga22 said:


> Carrying this vintage to a vineyard in NY on our way to Chicago for a wedding.
> 
> View attachment 5592867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592868


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Marmotte

Happy Hour in Greece


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 5594071
> 
> 
> Happy Hour in Greece


OMG! How dreamy does this look! And the purple beauty is just stunning


----------



## Northvirgo

Mini chanel camera bag in the office.


----------



## south-of-france

Chanel small pearl crush hobo in Paris


----------



## chartreu

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 5594071
> 
> 
> Happy Hour in Greece


Wow! That is perfection - especially with that dress!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Jneumann1

GLX0 said:


> My small Chanel 19 in caramel, I'm so in love with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5574558


I love it! Im searching for one


----------



## Jneumann1

ashin121 said:


> Shoes and boy
> 
> View attachment 5581876


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## elenachoe

*22a burgundy mini top handle!
Such a beautiful shade!  Thanks for letting me share!*


----------



## Cherryblossomsrain

My favorite boy❤️ A Tale from Paris to Salzburg

I baby this bag to much that I barely ever wear it


----------



## llaga22

missconvy said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you. It’s so easy to dress up or down.


----------



## Saaski

Vintage mademoiselle quilted jumbo for being out and about


----------



## B4GBuff

Pink Dress, pink turban, pink/beige iridescent small Gabrielle, and flying Air Canada 787-9 Dreamliner Business Class!


----------



## monkyjib

My Classic hanging out in the library.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cherryblossomsrain said:


> My favorite boy❤️ A Tale from Paris to Salzburg
> 
> I baby this bag to much that I barely ever wear it
> 
> View attachment 5596604


One of my favorites. I don't own one but always liked the look of this boy and the flap for the collection


----------



## DesignerDarling

I don’t bring her out as much as I should, but my Trendy CC looked perfect with my birthday dinner outfit.


----------



## pearlgrass

DesignerDarling said:


> I don’t bring her out as much as I should, but my Trendy CC looked perfect with my birthday dinner outfit.
> View attachment 5598550


Happy Birthday! You looked GORGEOUS


----------



## DesignerDarling

pearlgrass said:


> Happy Birthday! You looked GORGEOUS


Thank you so much!


----------



## hikarupanda

On our way to dinner last night with my vintage babe.


----------



## pepperpotts24

Sunday with my 18c tweed classic flap


----------



## platanoparty

pepperpotts24 said:


> Sunday with my 18c tweed classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5599329


This is the perfect gorgeous summery vibe! Please tell us if the slices are comfy (been curious about those) and where your shirt is from


----------



## pepperpotts24

platanoparty said:


> This is the perfect gorgeous summery vibe! Please tell us if the slices are comfy (been curious about those) and where your shirt is from


Thank you! Slides are comfortable enough for my feet, but not as lightweight as Hermes Oran sandals. My outfit is actually 2-piece linen set that I got from Amazon.  I have them in different colors and wear them for quick errands with my kids


----------



## chartreu

pepperpotts24 said:


> Thank you! Slides are comfortable enough for my feet, but not as lightweight as Hermes Oran sandals. My outfit is actually 2-piece linen set that I got from Amazon.  I have them in different colors and wear them for quick errands with my kids


Love the ‘fit! May have to cop that set for myself.. I’m in SoCal and we’ll be seeing 100+ temps through October!


----------



## BB8

pepperpotts24 said:


> Sunday with my 18c tweed classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5599329


The whole outfit is perfection laid-back vibes.


----------



## llaga22

missconvy said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you.


----------



## pepperpotts24

BB8 said:


> The whole outfit is perfection laid-back vibes.


Thank you!☺️


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Choubaroo said:


> What season is this beautiful bag? Love the true red color!


So the serial number on my bag is 1XXXXXX, which means it was made between 1989 and 1991.


----------



## Katzilla

Perfect palettes , mix soft Lilac with gold accessories.
Vintage micro necklace bag, transparent with gold  trimed flap ,gold quilted bangle , gold quilted CC brooch ,gold premiere watch and Big pearl ring.
I cant believe the price of Vintage Chanel I saw latelyselling online.
Vintage micro bag , I bought in 2016 for 1000 US $ . in 1stDibs 7900 US $ ,in ebay 3000 US $ . 
Transparent gold trimed flap bag , I bought in 2014 for 1200 US $. in 1stDibs 9900 US $.
As a Chanel collector since 1980's .. I never thought the price would be this high. It make me feel happy and worried at the same time.


----------



## cocobutter123

Hi All,
I bought this Chanel woc but I noticed that the cc is slightly off centered. Just wondering if this is common or if it’s a defective and I should go in for an exchange?


----------



## mauihappyplace

Chanel Stingray doesn’t get out much but tonight was the night


----------



## hermesgeek

I’m feeling metallic tonight so brought this oldie but goodie out


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lunabear101

It’s beautiful and the leather looks so supple. I can’t really tell that it’s off centered from far away, but if it bugs you… why not exchange it for one that is? 

How much do these cost? If you don’t mind me asking


cocobutter123 said:


> Hi All,
> I bought this Chanel woc but I noticed that the cc is slightly off centered. Just wondering if this is common or if it’s a defective and I should go in for an exchange?
> 
> View attachment 5603469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603470


----------



## hermesgeek

I don’t know what’s with this week but I’ve been obsessing over shiny/metallic bags. Today’s lunch companion was this. Don’t mind my vintage iphone, it’s fabulous as a backup phone for just calls lol


----------



## cocobutter123

lunabear101 said:


> It’s beautiful and the leather looks so supple. I can’t really tell that it’s off centered from far away, but if it bugs you… why not exchange it for one that is?
> 
> How much do these cost? If you don’t mind me asking


It’s around 3k after tax. I’m debating whether to return it since the woc is hard to come by and I’d prbly have to be put on a wait list


----------



## Kuschelnudde

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5604751
> 
> I’m feeling metallic tonight so brought this oldie but goodie out


Is that metallic python?!

OMG if you ever want to sell it, here I am. This bag is simply stunning and unique.


----------



## hermesgeek

Kuschelnudde said:


> Is that metallic python?!
> 
> OMG if you ever want to sell it, here I am. This bag is simply stunning and unique.


Hi! It’s actually patent leather with stripes. Like I don’t know if it makes sense but it feels exactly like smooth patent leather to the touch but if you look closely there’s stripes underneath the smooth surface.

I’m flattered! But it’s been my wallet for around 10 years now so I’ll never let it go. It’s with me wherever I go whether I use it as a bag or literally as a wallet.


----------



## hermesgeek

Kuschelnudde said:


> Is that metallic python?!
> 
> OMG if you ever want to sell it, here I am. This bag is simply stunning and unique.


Omg! Of course I thought you were talking about my other post lol my bad! I really shouldn’t be responding to socials without caffeine!

It’s actually metallic goatskin with black lace pressed onto it. Honestly, I’m guilty of not using it as much as I should. Again, I’m flattered but it’s just a piece I know I’ll never let go of! I’ve actually never let go of any of my bags, they all are near and dear to my heart!


----------



## lunabear101

cocobutter123 said:


> It’s around 3k after tax. I’m debating whether to return it since the woc is hard to come by and I’d prbly have to be put on a wait list


Oooo! I’d just keep it! I had no idea they were hard to come by.


----------



## asya.khan

hermesgeek said:


> Hi! It’s actually patent leather with stripes. Like I don’t know if it makes sense but it feels exactly like smooth patent leather to the touch but if you look closely there’s stripes underneath the smooth surface.
> 
> I’m flattered! But it’s been my wallet for around 10 years now so I’ll never let it go. It’s with me wherever I go whether I use it as a bag or literally as a wallet.


Just FYI- the leather is called striated metallic patent calfskin.


----------



## beckkmint

Love how this gray color looks like with silver!


----------



## hermesgeek

Very invested on my metallic/shiny Chanel journey this week so brought this y2k piece  for dinner earlier__


----------



## Caitiecakes

I was out for a walk with the husband a month or so ago and he decided to take a photo. I love my jumbo, even if it is a little large!


----------



## audreylita

Bubbles coming home, after a tiring day at the groomers.


----------



## lunabear101

audreylita said:


> Bubbles coming home, after a tiring day at the groomers.
> 
> View attachment 5607131


This made me laugh! Your pup looks so tired and done for the day!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Clean my baby today.


----------



## hermesgeek

I’m on a metallic/shiny Chanel streak this week so before I hibernate at home over the weekend I decided to use another shiny piece of mine for dinner out (taking advantage of my obsession this week since I barely use my Chanel bags now more so the metallic ones except for my wallet on chain as my wallet of course)

Here’s a nude iridescent with ruthenium hardware boy bag, always love the marble detail on the lock

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

Going out with my 10-year old chain around


----------



## balen.girl

Love my 19..


----------



## XCCX

On my way to my favorite Chanel boutique!


----------



## XCCX

Scored a beautiful and a lucky find, 20A dark pink goatskin 19!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> Scored a beautiful and a lucky find, 20A dark pink goatskin 19!!!
> 
> View attachment 5607873


Congrats! Love both your bright pinks!


----------



## XCCX

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Congrats! Love both your bright pinks!


Thank you!


----------



## goodcrush

balen.girl said:


> Love my 19..
> View attachment 5607674


Adore this photo!


----------



## balen.girl

goodcrush said:


> Adore this photo!


Thank you


----------



## elenachoe

XCCX said:


> On my way to my favorite Chanel boutique!
> 
> View attachment 5607870


wow  this color


----------



## XCCX

elenachoe said:


> wow  this color


Stunning right? Thank you!


----------



## elenachoe

XCCX said:


> Stunning right? Thank you!


Yes Very pretty !


----------



## chartreu

XCCX said:


> Scored a beautiful and a lucky find, 20A dark pink goatskin 19!!!
> 
> View attachment 5607873


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## missie1

Dangling with my vanity on strap


----------



## XCCX

chartreu said:


> What a gorgeous color!


Thank you!!!


----------



## fabdiva

My favorite Chanel bag, the 19.


----------



## audreylita

fabdiva said:


> My favorite Chanel bag, the 19.
> 
> View attachment 5608946


My new favorite style as well.


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Still one of my favorite bags


----------



## vflies

22P collection, AP2635


----------



## newblonde

vflies said:


> 22P collection, AP2635
> 
> View attachment 5610657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610658


What bag is that?  So cute.


----------



## B4GBuff

Baby I missed you sooooooo much! Three years you were stuck in India while I was in Canada because of COVID!
My gold python medium flap from 2012 (along with some matching Indian sandals)


----------



## staceface01

missie1 said:


> Dangling with my vanity on strap
> 
> View attachment 5608704


amazing!


----------



## B4GBuff

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5604751
> 
> I’m feeling metallic tonight so brought this oldie but goodie out



You dont know how hard I tried to find this bag! LOL Im jealous! Its beautiful!  Though I wanted the gold version but both are beautiful!


----------



## missie1

staceface01 said:


> amazing!


Thank you


----------



## J.A.N.

Just received this morning finally my dream Chanel from Japan.
Couldn't be bothered to dress up 4 it lol so in my p.j's was never good at taking photos.

Can't believe I actually own it.
It's an amazing piece for my 50 birthday this Oct.
Chanel Caviar Jumbo Single Flap 30 Matalasse

Also a 24k small  double large C crossbody Flap is on its way in Lambskin. 

Now I'm finally at bag peace with this Chanel lark ha ha ha


----------



## Coach Superfan

J.A.N. said:


> Just received this morning finally my dream Chanel from Japan.
> Couldn't be bothered to dress up 4 it lol so in my p.j's was never good at taking photos.
> 
> Can't believe I actually own it.
> It's an amazing piece for my 50 birthday this Oct.
> Chanel Caviar Jumbo Single Flap 30 Matalasse
> 
> Also a 24k small  double large C crossbody Flap is on its way in Lambskin.
> 
> Now I'm finally at bag peace with this Chanel lark ha ha ha
> 
> View attachment 5611643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611644


That's an awesome score for a such a milestone! Happy Birthday!


----------



## J.A.N.

Coach Superfan said:


> That's an awesome score for a such a milestone! Happy Birthday!


Aww thank you xxx


----------



## XCCX

Obsessed with both the style and the color!


----------



## Marlee

Trying on my new WOC at the boutique last Tuesday


----------



## gwendo25

Love my special edition O-Case converted to crossbody, with Cambon ligne wallet. Both preloved and pristine.


----------



## Mapoon

Using my small caviar O case for dinner to celebrate my daughters 12th birthday


----------



## pepperpotts24

Miss jumbo with classic flats


----------



## monkyjib

My phone holder at breakfast


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

monkyjib said:


> My phone holder at breakfast
> View attachment 5614052


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## juju2016

Teerakrainbow said:


> Clean my baby today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607188


Is that the flap or the Trendy?  Gorgeous.


----------



## BB8

My WOC accompanying me to sell my LV to a consignor.


----------



## 336

Meeting the new neighbours


----------



## Pkac

A break from the kids, ended up having some relaxing downtime following a lash lift appointment!


----------



## XCCX

Same bag, different lightings..


----------



## Pinkachan

Medium Boy stopped with me for a "snack" while out shopping and my eyes about popped out of my head when my order number was called.  Was NOT expecting this much fries (topped with chicken & mac n cheese).  Thankfully I wasn't  alone!


----------



## Cali2HI

Running errands


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Coffee break with one of my favorite SLGs!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## smoma

My go to bag these days


----------



## Caitiecakes

Out and about shopping with my new Trendy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

With my plum timeless tote today, and a what’s in my bag at home


----------



## Caitiecakes

Miss_Dawn said:


> With my plum timeless tote today, and a what’s in my bag at home
> 
> View attachment 5617535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617536


That colour is a dream!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Caitiecakes said:


> That colour is a dream!


Thank you!!


----------



## sabellina

On a date night featuring my Jersey Logo Flap Bag


----------



## EpiFanatic

My 19 with silver hardware with my new pretty


----------



## bacnett

Caitiecakes said:


> Out and about shopping with my new Trendy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617440
> View attachment 5617439


Where are those boots from? You’re absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## bacnett

vflies said:


> 22P collection, AP2635
> 
> View attachment 5610657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610658


Where is that dress from?


----------



## Caitiecakes

bacnett said:


> Where are those boots from? You’re absolutely gorgeous!!


Awww, thank you! Your comment made my day. I actually got the boots two years ago from a high street brand in Ireland called Next. I did search the website for you to see if they still had these listed, but they seem to be discontinued. 

I tend to mix and match a lot of high street and thrifted purchases with my luxury!


----------



## XCCX

There’s a dark pink collection already!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Classic choices today


----------



## Sylly

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Classic choices today
> View attachment 5618039


Love the classics!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Classic choices today
> View attachment 5618039


Lovely!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sylly said:


> Love the classics!


Thank you!  I love the classics too.


Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely!


Thank you, Miss_Dawn!  

So nice to see your post, and your burgundy bag is an absolute stunner!  Love both the indoor and outdoor pictures.


----------



## bacnett

Caitiecakes said:


> Awww, thank you! Your comment made my day. I actually got the boots two years ago from a high street brand in Ireland called Next. I did search the website for you to see if they still had these listed, but they seem to be discontinued.
> 
> I tend to mix and match a lot of high street and thrifted purchases with my luxury!


I love mixing and matching. You look very put together and classy. Just gave me more outfit inspo


----------



## pepperpotts24

Small Deauville with espadrilles


----------



## biggu

Just picked up today


----------



## Christofle

biggu said:


> Just picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619728


Looks lovely, enjoy your new flap


----------



## PurseCloset

Caitiecakes said:


> Out and about shopping with my new Trendy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617440


----------



## PurseCloset

biggu said:


> Just picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619728


I m eyeing your puffy black Chanel 19 lounging at the chair lol


----------



## Sssparkle




----------



## purselover__

Nails and bubble tea kinda of day


----------



## Prettyn

purselover__ said:


> Nails and bubble tea kinda of day
> 
> View attachment 5620245


Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## purselover__

Prettyn said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!


Thank you! It´s from a Spanish brand called Simuero.


----------



## DamierEbene

Fall vibes with my 22A beige Woc, wool dress and boots.


----------



## XCCX

DamierEbene said:


> Fall vibes with my 22A beige Woc, wool dress and boots.
> 
> View attachment 5620710


So stunning!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

missie1 said:


> Dangling with my vanity on strap
> 
> View attachment 5608704


Love the bag but also LOVE your bracelet stack!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

pepperpotts24 said:


> Miss jumbo with classic flats
> 
> View attachment 5612589


Always so chic looking!


----------



## biggu

Saturday with the small flap


----------



## missie1

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Love the bag but also LOVE your bracelet stack!


Thanks so much. Almost done with it


----------



## hlzpenguin

Can’t stop staring at this beautiful pink caviar.


----------



## pepperpotts24

Out with my medium cf


----------



## niki23

CHANEL POCHETTE SUMMER 2022.


----------



## futiledalliance

Quick photo snapped this weekend. Been loving the cooler weather.


----------



## Maniwara

Me (5’2” US2) and my 19 Large


----------



## biggu

Mini pink ❤️


----------



## loves

He gave his lick of approval


----------



## chanel_theory

My new mini vanity!!


----------



## XCCX

Love


----------



## l.ch.

Sssparkle said:


> View attachment 5620221


I think I know where you are! In my hometown!


----------



## fabdiva

Headed out with my 19 and Chanel loafers.


----------



## Sylly

fabdiva said:


> Headed out with my 19 and Chanel loafers.
> 
> View attachment 5628643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628644


First word that popped in my head was FABULOUS, then I see your profile name is fabdiva


----------



## fabdiva

Sylly said:


> First word that popped in my head was FABULOUS, then I see your profile name is fabdiva


Aw thank you so much!!! You're too kind.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## ilovelions8

All I brought to work today


----------



## purselover__

Wearing my medium 22 to get my so desired red WOC


----------



## nycmamaofone

Not sure if this counts as an action shot per se but here is my reissue next to my newest fragrance purchase, Oud Satin Mood by MFK.


----------



## tpm1224

It’s been a long time since I’ve carried my reissue, been on the Hermes wave lately. lol.  But paired my reissue 226 with rhw with my H day sneakers for some shopping. Love this bag!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

tpm1224 said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve carried my reissue, been on the Hermes wave lately. lol.  But paired my reissue 226 with rhw with my H day sneakers for some shopping. Love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 5633217



Such a perfect pairing!


----------



## pearlgrass

purselover__ said:


> Wearing my medium 22 to get my so desired red WOC
> 
> View attachment 5632322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632323



Congrats on your score! Love the POP color


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## luvleeness

Mini reissue in Paris hotel restaurant (in Vegas) overlooking the belagio fountain.


----------



## jastar




----------



## jastar

My Birthday outfit featuring my 22K chocolate small cf❤️


----------



## lvbananas

jastar said:


> My Birthday outfit featuring my 22K chocolate small cf❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636566
> View attachment 5636567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636564


Happy birthday, @jastar !!


----------



## jastar

lvbananas said:


> Happy birthday, @jastar !!


Ty


----------



## cindy05

Happy weekend all! 
Loving this crisp weather and turning leaves.  here’s my burgundy jumbo in action.


----------



## purselover__

Around Paris with my medium CF


----------



## Caitiecakes

My husband's been practicing photography with his new camera, so my new Trendy CC and I get to be guinea pigs.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

purselover__ said:


> Around Paris with my medium CF
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637040


I miss it too and love that croque madame


----------



## jastar

Sunday errands featuring my first Chanel baby I’ve been super ill this past month and this forum has been a wonderful reprieve.❤️


----------



## mavalos

jastar said:


> Sunday errands featuring my first Chanel baby I’ve been super ill this past month and this forum has been a wonderful reprieve.❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637988


Your collection is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Chantiqruby22

Enjoying this warm autumn weather with my mini carry around. Fits a lot and I love how it gives a Business Affinity vibe without a front pocket to make it fall forward. I love the top handle detail.


----------



## ilovelions8

The small but mighty mini flap I’ve used everyday on holiday!


----------



## balen.girl

One of my favorite style from Chanel.


----------



## juju2016

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5634162


Is the WOC? Could you describe the color and what year it was produced? So confused between all of these seasons and color variations which look different from pic-to-pic. Thanks! Jules


----------



## Hanna Wilson

juju2016 said:


> Is the WOC? Could you describe the color and what year it was produced? So confused between all of these seasons and color variations which look different from pic-to-pic. Thanks! Jules


No, it is not the WOC, medium size. The bag is in light pink color (caviar leather) with gold-plated hardware. It was made in 2003-2004 (serial number starts with 8XXXXXX).


----------



## juju2016

Hanna Wilson said:


> No, it is not the WOC, medium size. The bag is in light pink color (caviar leather) with gold-plated hardware. It was made in 2003-2004 (serial number starts with 8XXXXXX).


Thanks you!


----------



## juju2016

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend all!
> Loving this crisp weather and turning leaves.  here’s my burgundy jumbo in action.
> 
> View attachment 5636981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636982


To die for. What collection?


----------



## juju2016

juju2016 said:


> Thanks you!


Is that the 21p?


----------



## cindy05

juju2016 said:


> To die for. What collection?


Thanks. It is circa 2010.


----------



## purseaddict2021

Took this special reissue camera bag with charms out for the first time today. Super roomy and carefree bag


----------



## jastar

Caramel love


----------



## juju2016

jastar said:


> Caramel love
> View attachment 5640966
> View attachment 5640970


Soooooo fabulous!


----------



## ecparadox

J.A.N. said:


> Just received this morning finally my dream Chanel from Japan.
> Couldn't be bothered to dress up 4 it lol so in my p.j's was never good at taking photos.
> 
> Can't believe I actually own it.
> It's an amazing piece for my 50 birthday this Oct.
> Chanel Caviar Jumbo Single Flap 30 Matalasse
> 
> Also a 24k small  double large C crossbody Flap is on its way in Lambskin.
> 
> Now I'm finally at bag peace with this Chanel lark ha ha ha
> 
> View attachment 5611643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611644


This is awesome, congrats!! I’ll be in Japan next month, do you have any tips on how to increase chances of scoring a Chanel purse there? Should I go line up early before store opens?


----------



## Ah Am

Love my cf medium in crossbody style ❤️❤️


----------



## myccstory-

*Taking out my 1-series (1990) gray wool medium! Perfect for this beautiful fall weather. *


----------



## jastar

juju2016 said:


> Soooooo fabulous!


Ty


----------



## J.A.N.

ecparadox said:


> This is awesome, congrats!! I’ll be in Japan next month, do you have any tips on how to increase chances of scoring a Chanel purse there? Should I go line up early before store opens?


Hi I was recommended by someone as im not an expert and it was purchased from a reputable seller on Ebay.

Sorry i couldn't have been of more help xxx


----------



## Souzie

Baby shower vibes with the Easy Mood flap...


----------



## juju2016

Souzie said:


> Baby shower vibes with the Easy Mood flap...
> 
> View attachment 5642553


Thanks want that!


----------



## jastar

Sunday errands. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## XCCX

What can I say? I love matching!


----------



## XCCX

Allow me to share my pride and joy lol


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Sunday 1st date attire….first & last…  but at least I looked lovely


----------



## platanoparty

Everydaydazzler said:


> Sunday 1st date attire….first & last…  but at least I looked lovely
> 
> View attachment 5643684


Not only are your accessories to die for but this dress is a masterpiece! Absolutely love this whole look (now I’m so curious about your shoes!)


----------



## Everydaydazzler

platanoparty said:


> Not only are your accessories to die for but this dress is a masterpiece! Absolutely love this whole look (now I’m so curious about your shoes!)



Thank you so much! I kept it simple since it was a lunch date with clear heels.


----------



## tolliv

This cute Chanel Coco Crush Ring.


----------



## monkyjib

With my small reissue


----------



## ilovelions8

Cafe rooftop views in Jeonju


----------



## Mimolette

At the Duane Reade across from Lincoln Center 
22A coat
22B bag
22B (?) shoes


----------



## lani15

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5644016
> 
> 
> Cafe rooftop views in Jeonju


Beautiful view


----------



## lani15

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5644016
> 
> 
> Cafe rooftop views in Jeonju


Beautiful view


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## biggu

Finally, I got a call from my sa ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tolliv

Heading to an appointment


----------



## Bags_4_life

tolliv said:


> Heading to an appointment
> 
> View attachment 5645864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645866


We’ve all known for years you have great style, but the standout for me in this pic is your skin- flawless! *books a facial appointment*


----------



## Tyler_JP

Wow...


----------



## tolliv

Bags_4_life said:


> We’ve all known for years you have great style, but the standout for me in this pic is your skin- flawless! *books a facial appointment*


Thank you. It’s a process. So many products. Yes, I do my own facials every morning.


----------



## biggu

Double denims ❤️❤️


----------



## tolliv

biggu said:


> Double denims ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5646483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646532


You will get a lot of use out of those pieces.


----------



## jastar

My baby has has arrived


----------



## NirvanaA

beautiful for autumn


----------



## bubbletobaby

yenniemc said:


> View attachment 5645035


Stunning 


NirvanaA said:


> beautiful for autumn
> View attachment 5646929
> View attachment 5646930


----------



## bubbletobaby

NirvanaA said:


> beautiful for autumn
> View attachment 5646929
> View attachment 5646930


I love this style!! What is it called? The colour is gorge x


----------



## tretrechic88

19 with me at the wynn Buffett


----------



## NirvanaA

bubbletobaby said:


> I love this style!! What is it called? The colour is gorge x


Thank you) It is Chanel Flap Bag with Handle from 2016


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Another unsuccessful first date outfit but at least I’m finally getting out & I am able to wear my things! I stay positive  My brooch & earrings camouflage with the skirt….


----------



## tolliv

This is all I could reach for today.


----------



## tolliv

Coco Crush rings (one on each hand) and scarf. Both rings have become a favorite.


----------



## lianedy

my medium size boy wallet turned WOC


----------



## GAN

A rainy day morning here.
Heading for my doctor appt before work. Decided to use my small caviar deauville to hold my laptop and stuff , been a long while since I last used it.  But it was heavy after loading all my stuff...

Had my breakfast at McDonald's before my dr appointment.


----------



## MZDesigner

Pulled out my Boy today for errands.  I have been wearing my small 19s nonstop and decided to see if I’m still in love with my Boy as I have debated selling. I will see how today goes!

Also wearing my most recent earrings purchase.


----------



## cuyoloco

my new everyday bag, it's just perfect


----------



## calypsodc

08A reissue in dark silver metallic - oldie but goodie! Despite being a metallic, this is one of my most reached for Chanels


----------



## DrTr

My Boy for a lovely outside lunch before it turned cold. Love this bag - it is carefree in calfskin.


----------



## DrTr

Deciding which H scarf to use with my SO Black WOC for a shopping excursion. Settled on Graf. These small Chanel’s are great for lightweight carry of just the essentials.


----------



## chanel_theory

My new flap bag!!!


----------



## calypsodc

22K mini flap bag which I wore for the first time this weekend. Great size for me, quite lightweight and love that it’s lined with leather!


----------



## futiledalliance

70 degrees in NYC this weekend.


----------



## bergafer3

My favorite backpack so far, I use it everyday


----------



## XCCX

My SA was on vacation and I sent him this when he was back


----------



## yenniemc

Out and about with DD!


----------



## Sylly

yenniemc said:


> Out and about with DD!
> View attachment 5652900


Beautiful and chic mother!


----------



## yenniemc

Sylly said:


> Beautiful and chic mother!


Thank you!!


----------



## boomer1234

Hate all you want on the boy (esp in this size old medium) but I do still love it after all these years.


----------



## luxuryamanda

Chill time in Calif with my newest addition: small vanity case!


----------



## tolliv

Let’s see, I had on the following Chanel pieces:
1. Sunglasses 
2. Scarf
3. Sneakers
4. J12 Watch (not shown)
5. 2 Rings from the Coco Crush Collection


----------



## gwendo25

New to me Chanel 19 Zipped Card Holder! Love the rich caramel colour and how it goes with my YSL Lou bag.


----------



## tolliv

After my Sorority Meeting today.


----------



## Antonio

jastar said:


> Caramel love
> View attachment 5640966
> View attachment 5640970


----------



## Antonio

jastar said:


> Sunday errands. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643130
> View attachment 5643131
> View attachment 5643132
> View attachment 5643133


----------



## ari

tolliv said:


> After my Sorority Meeting today.
> 
> View attachment 5656432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656434


OMG! You look fantastic! Love the combination! Which collection are the pants from? Please post on Chanel RTW thread!


----------



## tolliv

ari said:


> OMG! You look fantastic! Love the combination! Which collection are the pants from? Please post on Chanel RTW thread!


Thank you. The pants are from 22A.


----------



## mavalos

Off to a birthday party with my pink iridescent WOC  (my daughter wanted to take pics of our shoes LOL)


----------



## xayayayax

Took this baby out for the first time


----------



## DamierEbene

Officially ringing in the season for me with the first really cold days and 1st Advent coming up this weekend.

….with my most festive looking bag: pearly/iridescent burgundy mini flap from 22A (always wanted a somewhat red holiday bag- although I am not a red person at all. Burgundy is as colorful as it gets  )

I promised myself to use her as my everyday bag the whole December, but it is so gorgeous and I am not sure how fragile this treated leather is.  So I need to break this promise … but hope to use her often!


----------



## juju2016

DamierEbene said:


> Officially ringing in the season for me with the first really cold days and 1st Advent coming up this weekend.
> 
> ….with my most festive looking bag: pearly/iridescent burgundy mini flap from 22A (always wanted a somewhat red holiday bag- although I am not a red person at all. Burgundy is as colorful as it gets  )
> 
> I promised myself to use her as my everyday bag the whole December, but it is so gorgeous and I am not sure how fragile this treated leather is.  So I need to break this promise … but hope to use her often!
> 
> View attachment 5658398


WOW


----------



## bernpl

DamierEbene said:


> Officially ringing in the season for me with the first really cold days and 1st Advent coming up this weekend.
> 
> ….with my most festive looking bag: pearly/iridescent burgundy mini flap from 22A (always wanted a somewhat red holiday bag- although I am not a red person at all. Burgundy is as colorful as it gets  )
> 
> I promised myself to use her as my everyday bag the whole December, but it is so gorgeous and I am not sure how fragile this treated leather is.  So I need to break this promise … but hope to use her often!
> 
> View attachment 5658398


Pretty! My friend took her 22B top handle on vacation for 3 weeks and no scratches. She felt that it wasn’t fragile.


----------



## yenniemc

Travel essentials: a toy for my daughter and my trusty 2.55


----------



## Tyler_JP

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## tpm1224

Was on my way to run a Turkey Trot this morning.


----------



## jastar

Happy thanksgiving. Going out to dinner in nyc bc I cannot cook lol.


----------



## Sylly

jastar said:


> Happy thanksgiving. Going out to dinner in nyc bc I cannot cook lol.
> View attachment 5659118
> View attachment 5659119


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Crazybsb

Got this baby in Paris this week. Deep olive color!


----------



## Crazybsb




----------



## sammytheMUA

Finally sweater dress weather in houston! Wearing my Chanel 19 with combat boots


----------



## tpm1224

Giving my WOC a break this weekend and carried this beauty for some Small Business Saturday shopping.


----------



## juju2016

sammytheMUA said:


> Finally sweater dress weather in houston! Wearing my Chanel 19 with combat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660088
> View attachment 5660089
> View attachment 5660090


Gorgeous.


----------



## BB8

My trusty seasonal beige came with for errands. It's so carefree, plus love the functional pocket in the back (a major "pro" for me when shopping for bags).


----------



## luxuryamanda

Going to my office with a jumbo! I bought this bag 12 years ago but it still looks pristine!!


----------



## jastar

Found the perfect earring to match my cf


----------



## ilovelions8

jastar said:


> Found the perfect earring to match my cf
> View attachment 5663007


That is a beautiful shade of purple!!


----------



## jastar

ilovelions8 said:


> That is a beautiful shade of purple!!


Ty


----------



## MZDesigner

tolliv said:


> After my Sorority Meeting today.
> 
> View attachment 5656432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656434


Hey Soror!!! Love!


----------



## woolymammoth

vflies said:


> 22P collection, AP2635
> 
> View attachment 5610657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610658


Where did you get that nude dress from? It is so pretty!


----------



## jastar

Went to my cousin’s daughter’s baptism and cousin’s bridal shower this weekend


----------



## tolliv

MZDesigner said:


> Hey Soror!!! Love!


Hi there!!!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

At the World Cup


----------



## TPFer2015

Mariambagaholic said:


> At the World Cup
> 
> View attachment 5665714


Omg! Which match was this?


----------



## Mariambagaholic

TPFer2015 said:


> Omg! Which match was this?


It was actually the opening match (Qatar vs Ecuador)


----------



## mmarks

On


xayayayax said:


> Took this baby out for the first time
> View attachment 5658323
> View attachment 5658324


oh My  I am in love! I have never seen a nicer shade of pink!


----------



## earthygirl

tolliv said:


> Let’s see, I had on the following Chanel pieces:
> 1. Sunglasses
> 2. Scarf
> 3. Sneakers
> 4. J12 Watch (not shown)
> 5. 2 Rings from the Coco Crush Collection
> 
> View attachment 5655693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655695


Wow! The Chanel items are nice, but your skin is amazing! It glows!


----------



## xayayayax

mmarks said:


> On
> 
> oh My  I am in love! I have never seen a nicer shade of pink!


Aww thank you   it's 22k light pink and it was love at first sight


----------



## Puglet Lover

jastar said:


> Found the perfect earring to match my cf
> View attachment 5663007


This colour is amazing


----------



## balen.girl

At the Park..!


----------



## ilovelions8

All I needed today.


----------



## calypsodc

Looking forward to the weekend - dark navy WOC, it is so dark that it looks black and the navy turns up in only certain lighting!


----------



## 336

Accidentally took a pic and it turned out rather well!


----------



## cindy_norway

So many nice bags!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Still my utmost favvvvvvvv


----------



## calypsodc

Reissue 226 from the late 2000s


----------



## merekat703




----------



## LifelongLearner

At the doctors office.


----------



## Rockysmom

Out with my gray flap and Chanel jacket


----------



## pepperpotts24

Ready for the holiday mall crowd with my comfy sneakers


----------



## calypsodc

On the bus with my jumbo caviar flap from 2008. Considered selling her years ago but now glad I didn’t after all the price increases! Love how the caviar has held up beautifully over time.


----------



## merekat703

Received this nice gift!


----------



## Yoda143

Stuck in traffic with my mini


----------



## GAN

Today my first time wearing out my new hobo from cruise 23 collection that I bought recently! A very different look from my Chanel collection and my 1st hobo style 







Dressing up after my gym session, heading out for lunch date with friends!


----------

